# Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request )



## Mr-Dark

Hello

This thread will be for custom bios for all GTX 900 cards ( Maxwell ) Or Kepler card! Upon request !

What we can do here ?

1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-Increase the voltage
4-OC the memory
5- Custom fan curve
6-highest OC without any OC software!
7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!

Update.. full video for how modding Gm200 (980 Ti & Titan-X) bios and flash 2 card in SLI..





How I can get a custom bios ?

1- Extract the stock bios..

here is how to extract and flash the bios ( extract and re-flash only ! ) again this video for how to extract and flash the custom bios!




Or: Gpu-Z can extract the bios as the picture



chose the save place and hit OK!

2- uploading the bios here

The file should be .zip to upload it here or simply use external uploading drive..

right click on the bios rom and hit add to archive. then as the picture



Last step uploading the file here, as the picture from the reply tool



Now you'r ready to GO!

How to flash any bios ?

the video in step 1 or step by step
Quote:


> 1-copy the bios to Nvflash folder
> 2- copy Nvflash folder to C driver
> 3- Disable the card from Device Manager
> 4-Open CMD as admin
> 5- type: cd /nvflash
> 6- nvflash biosname.rom
> 7- hit enter then Y
> 8-wait 30sec and Nvflash will ask for a reboot
> 9- enable the Video card from Device manager
> 10- Reboot
> 11- Have a fun!


For SLI user:

you should use special command to tell Nvflash which card to flash.. here is the command
Quote:


> nvflash --list
> to see all cards you have and what index they've been assigned
> 
> nvflash --index=x bios.rom
> to flash to a specific card in a multi card system, where x is the index number from the nvflash --list command
> 
> nvflash -f bios.rom
> to force flashing


Here is a copy from Nv flash + MBT 1.36v

NvflashMBT.zip 1797k .zip file


Here is a modded Nvflash (For 980 TI / Titan X ) cards

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

Here is a list of bad card should be avoided if you Aim for manual OC ( voltage locked to 1.212v!)

For GTX 970/980

1- Asus Strix or black edition
2-Evga 970 SC
3_ first Gen FTW 980
4-EVGA 980 classified

For 980 Ti
1- Asus Strix ( latest version is locked to 1.212v)
2-Galax Hof!
3-Zotac AMP! Extreme
4-EVGA classified

Feel free to ask for custom bios


----------



## Tripnode

Been playing around a bit this is the stock bios for the zotac 980

GM204zotac980gtx_.zip 136k .zip file

Modded bios

vmod980zotac.zip 136k .zip file

seems locked at 1.275v


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tripnode*
> 
> Been playing around a bit this is the stock bios for the zotac 980
> 
> GM204zotac980gtx_.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Modded bios
> 
> vmod980zotac.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> seems locked at 1.275v


Give this try

Zotac980RefOC.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506Mhz 1.3v & Boost off & 3.7ghz memory &300wTDP

i doubt the voltage will pass 1.27v i seem to be the card voltage locked from the VRM

make sure all oc software rest to default before flashing the bios

GL


----------



## Tripnode

thanks alot will try its stable at 1519 on that modded bios i send you going to flash right now
still same lock whats your take on this mod
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## ROKUGAN

Hello!

I have a Inno3D iChill GTX 980 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3100/inno3d-ichill-gtx-980-herculez-x4-air-boss-ultra.html

ASIC Quality 71.4%

This is my stock BIOS

Inno3D.GTX980.4096.141031.zip 136k .zip file


and this is the one I'm using now without problems, identical to ZOSON's BIOS for Reference GTX 980 (GameStable replacement) GM204-REFERENCE-EVGA980SCACX20-AIR-31-83

Inno3D.GTX980.MOD.zip 136k .zip file


I've tried OC at 1530/2000 Mem with 125% Power on GameStable and seems to be stable while benchmarking but it eventually crashes after some time playing Witcher3. OC at 1500/2000 Mem is 100% stable while gaming. Cooler is superb on this card, perfectly able to keep the temps under control at all circumstances. Board is based on reference design.

Do you think it is possible to improve it?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Arkan

Hey Mr-Dark, it's me again









Is it possible to hit 14K on Firestrike with air cooled GTX 970 FTW?

The one you made for me is 1519 core, 7400 memory, 1.243v, 240w TDP and it is around 13.5K. And I can't overclock it, even 1530 is causing artifacts. Could you please tweak it further? I used 1275v of somebody else's and seems like my card can handle 1275 for 7/24 usage? Is it too much? The reason why I don't use it is it has boost enabled









Thanks in advance

edit: I'm planning to do the shunt resistor modding, found on overclockers.guide

GM204stock.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## EthanKing

Hi Mr-Dark, great service you provide.
What are the chances of bricking a card flashing bios? After the modded bios is installed, can the Gpu still be tweaked with Afterburner or is it locked? What is the max safe voltage? Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## manolith

The power limit can be changed thru bios?


----------



## Canoekovski

Hello Mr-Dark..

I have this card *https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3135/colorful-igame-gtx-970-top.html*

maybe you want to experiment on "non-mainstream" card such as Colorful

Colorful_iGame_GTX970_Top.zip 136k .zip file


so you can help me to achieve good and stable OC


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have a Inno3D iChill GTX 980 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3100/inno3d-ichill-gtx-980-herculez-x4-air-boss-ultra.html
> 
> ASIC Quality 71.4%
> 
> This is my stock BIOS
> 
> Inno3D.GTX980.4096.141031.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> and this is the one I'm using now without problems, identical to ZOSON's BIOS for Reference GTX 980 (GameStable replacement) GM204-REFERENCE-EVGA980SCACX20-AIR-31-83
> 
> Inno3D.GTX980.MOD.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've tried OC at 1530/2000 Mem with 125% Power on GameStable and seems to be stable while benchmarking but it eventually crashes after some time playing Witcher3. OC at 1500/2000 Mem is 100% stable while gaming. Cooler is superb on this card, perfectly able to keep the temps under control at all circumstances. Board is based on reference design.
> 
> Do you think it is possible to improve it?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Hello there

Give this try

Inno3DGTX980Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1531Mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.3v (i doubt the card can pull 1.3v ) & 300w TDP & Boost Off

Flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark, it's me again smile.gif
> 
> Is it possible to hit 14K on Firestrike with air cooled GTX 970 FTW?
> 
> The one you made for me is 1519 core, 7400 memory, 1.243v, 240w TDP and it is around 13.5K. And I can't overclock it, even 1530 is causing artifacts. Could you please tweak it further? I used 1275v of somebody else's and seems like my card can handle 1275 for 7/24 usage? Is it too much? The reason why I don't use it is it has boost enabled frown.gif
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> edit: I'm planning to do the shunt resistor modding, found on overclockers.guide
> 
> GM204stock.zip 138k .zip file


Hello bro

For the 970 FTW 1.27v is fine no problem give this try

GTX970FTWDark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 1.275v & 7.5Ghz memory & 300w TDP& Boost off

you can start pushing the clock farther

GL
Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark, great service you provide.
> What are the chances of bricking a card flashing bios? After the modded bios is installed, can the Gpu still be tweaked with Afterburner or is it locked? What is the max safe voltage? Thanks.


Hello there

no chance for flashing wrong bios to the card (Nvflash will refuse to flash ) & if you flash bios with unstable clock will result black screen (just plug in the screen cable to integrated graphic and reflash the stock bios )

you still have full control over the Core/ memory clock after flashing my bios but the voltage will be locked from the bios also the TDP the same no need to adjust them

the max safe voltage for Air cooled card is 1.28v (some card with good cooler can use 1.3v with no problem like the G1 from gigabyte )

Quote:


> The power limit can be changed thru bios?


Yes








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark..
> 
> I have this card https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3135/colorful-igame-gtx-970-top.html
> 
> maybe you want to experiment on "non-mainstream" card such as Colorful
> 
> Colorful_iGame_GTX970_Top.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> so you can help me to achieve good and stable OC biggrin.gif


Hello there

give this try

ColorfulGTX970TopDark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1519Mhz & 1.24v & 7.5ghz memory & 350W TDP & Boost off

I like the 2*8Pin on that card









Flash and report back


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this try
> 
> Inno3DGTX980Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531Mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.3v (i doubt the card can pull 1.3v ) & 300w TDP & Boost Off
> 
> Flash and report back!


Great! Will test under some heavy gaming. Many thx Sir!


----------



## EthanKing

This a stable overclock I run 24/7.

Do you think a bios flash would be worthwhile for me? Using Msi GTX 970 GAMING 4G.

GM204-ethanking.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> 
> 
> This a stable overclock I run 24/7.
> 
> Do you think a bios flash would be worthwhile for me? Using Msi GTX 970 GAMING 4G.
> 
> GM204-ethanking.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I can add this OC to the bios for 24/7 so no need to use any oc software anymore or can add some voltage and TDP so you can push more

its up to you tell me what you like to do


----------



## EthanKing

Would I benefit much from adding voltage and raising Tdp?

Could you add the overclock to bios and up the voltage and TDP to whatever you think would be suitable? My card has a Twin Frozr V cooler and doesn't usually pass 70c ( I'll say 75c to be safe







) on auto fan profile.
Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Would I benefit much from adding voltage and raising Tdp?
> 
> Could you add the overclock to bios and up the voltage and TDP to whatever you think would be suitable? My card has a Twin Frozr V cooler and doesn't usually pass 70c ( I'll say 75c to be safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) on auto fan profile.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Only way to know how much you will gain trying the bios

MSIGTX970Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1531Mhz & 8Ghz memory clock & 1.27v (some people report 1.26v max for gaming card ) & 310W TDP & boost off

make sure all OC software reset before flashing the new bios

GL


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Only way to know how much you will gain trying the bios
> 
> MSIGTX970Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531Mhz & 8Ghz memory clock & 1.27v (some people report 1.26v max for gaming card ) & 310W TDP & boost off
> 
> make sure all OC software reset before flashing the new bios
> 
> GL


Running perfect so far @1.275v and temps are fine, currently 73c in Furmark.
Will test it out gaming all day tomorrow and see how far I can push it







Thanks a million for the help.

Here is a shot of GPU-Z with your bios.


----------



## gerardfraser

@Mr-Dark-Nice thread, thank you for helping people with modifying 9xx BIOS .

If you can find some time ,would you mind trying this BIOS out.

Zotac 980Ti reference card.
ASIC Quality 65.6
I would like to try to get a stable BIOS around 1500/7800 area.

ZotacReference980Ti.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Running perfect so far @1.275v and temps are fine, currently 73c in Furmark.
> Will test it out gaming all day tomorrow and see how far I can push it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million for the help.
> 
> Here is a shot of GPU-Z with your bios.


Nice!

GL
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark-Nice thread, thank you for helping people with modifying 9xx BIOS .
> 
> If you can find some time ,would you mind trying this BIOS out.
> 
> Zotac 980Ti reference card.
> ASIC Quality 65.6
> I would like to try to get a stable BIOS around 1500/7800 area.
> ZotacReference980Ti.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

Zotac980TiDark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506Mhz & 1.24v & 7.8Ghz memory & 320W TDP & Boost off

Flash and report back!


----------



## waltercaorle

hi, I'm running a sli between a 970 gigabyte g1(8+6 pin) and a evga 970 sc acx2(6+6 pin). the gigabyte has no problems. I wonder if you can have the same power limit on evga or at least take it to the maximum possible. thk

evga970sc.zip 137k .zip file


gigabyte970g1.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## EthanKing

@Mr-Dark, added your name into my sig. Hope you don't mind.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkan

By God sir, that bios is great! Thank you!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hi, I'm running a sli between a 970 gigabyte g1(8+6 pin) and a evga 970 sc acx2(6+6 pin). the gigabyte has no problems. I wonder if you can have the same power limit on evga or at least take it to the maximum possible. thk
> 
> evga970sc.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> gigabyte970g1.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

give this try

GigabyteEVGA970Dark.zip 274k .zip file


2 bios there (Gigabyte + EVGA ) Both have

core clock 1506mhz & 3.7Ghz memory & 1.24v & boost off & 310W TDP

keep in mind the EVGA card is voltage locked to 1.21v almost this will hold you back a lot

Flash and report back!
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark, added your name into my sig. Hope you don't mind.


my pleasure bro








Quote:


> By God sir, that bios is great! Thank you!


You'r welcome bro


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this try
> 
> Inno3DGTX980Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531Mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.3v (i doubt the card can pull 1.3v ) & 300w TDP & Boost Off
> 
> Flash and report back


100% stable after benchmarking and playing Witcher3 @ Ultra 4K settings for several hours, with temps maxing around 70C on the agressive fan profile.
Very nice Bios, thx a lot for your kind help! May even give a try at 1550/2000 to test the limit


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> 100% stable after benchmarking and playing Witcher3 @ Ultra 4K settings for several hours, with temps maxing around 70C on the agressive fan profile.
> Very nice Bios, thx a lot for your kind help! May even give a try at 1550/2000 to test the limit


Nice bro!

you can pushing the clock farther for sure..

feel free to ask to adjusting the bios again for 24/7 clock


----------



## EthanKing

100% stable here too







core isnt stable when pushed past 1540 so your judgment was spot on with 1531. I might get you to raise the voltage a bit more when I get my card under water









Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> 100% stable here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core isnt stable when pushed past 1540 so your judgment was spot on with 1531. I might get you to raise the voltage a bit more when I get my card under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Glad its working for you


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this try
> 
> GigabyteEVGA970Dark.zip 274k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2 bios there (Gigabyte + EVGA ) Both have
> 
> core clock 1506mhz & 3.7Ghz memory & 1.24v & boost off & 310W TDP
> 
> keep in mind the EVGA card is voltage locked to 1.21v almost this will hold you back a lot
> 
> Flash and report back!
> my pleasure bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'r welcome bro


I am ... the bios work perfectly, I tried some benchmark / game smoothly, temperatures are slightly higher but it is normal .....
THANK YOU, so now I can forget about any software for overclocking











+1 REP


----------



## manolith

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


980ti strix. can you remove the power limit and give me 1.27v on the core. the card runs stable at 1480mhz core and 2000mhz memory on stock bios at 1.237v also i would like to eliminate the temp throttle.

thanks


----------



## Wastedslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 980ti strix. can you remove the power limit and give me 1.27v on the core. the card runs stable at 1480mhz core and 2000mhz memory on stock bios at 1.237v also i would like to eliminate the temp throttle.
> 
> thanks


Also interested in a 980 Ti Strix BIOS. My card will do 1568/2100 stock voltage, but keeps hitting the power limit (110% on these things). ASIC is 83% on this one, would like to see what it will do with more juice.

Thank you!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> I am ... the bios work perfectly, I tried some benchmark / game smoothly, temperatures are slightly higher but it is normal .....
> THANK YOU, so now I can forget about any software for overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 REP


Very nice !

I can make custom fan curve for both card to drop the temp a bit if you like that just let me know








Quote:


> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 980ti strix. can you remove the power limit and give me 1.27v on the core. the card runs stable at 1480mhz core and 2000mhz memory on stock bios at 1.237v also i would like to eliminate the temp throttle.
> 
> thanks


Give this try

Asus980TIStrixDark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1506Mhz & 1.27v & 8Ghz memory & Boost Off & 450W TDP & throttle @88c now









flash and report back!
Quote:


> Also interested in a 980 Ti Strix BIOS. My card will do 1568/2100 stock voltage, but keeps hitting the power limit (110% on these things). ASIC is 83% on this one, would like to see what it will do with more juice.
> 
> Thank you!


try this

Asus980TIStrixDark1557Mhz.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1557Mhz & 8.4Ghz memory & 1.27v & Boost Off & 450w TDP & 88c throttle temp

flash and report back!


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> I am ... the bios work perfectly, I tried some benchmark / game smoothly, temperatures are slightly higher but it is normal .....
> THANK YOU, so now I can forget about any software for overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 REP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice !
> 
> I can make custom fan curve for both card to drop the temp a bit if you like that just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 980ti strix. can you remove the power limit and give me 1.27v on the core. the card runs stable at 1480mhz core and 2000mhz memory on stock bios at 1.237v also i would like to eliminate the temp throttle.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give this try
> 
> Asus980TIStrixDark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506Mhz & 1.27v & 8Ghz memory & Boost Off & 450W TDP & throttle @88c now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash and report back!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also interested in a 980 Ti Strix BIOS. My card will do 1568/2100 stock voltage, but keeps hitting the power limit (110% on these things). ASIC is 83% on this one, would like to see what it will do with more juice.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try this
> 
> Asus980TIStrixDark1557Mhz.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1557Mhz & 8.4Ghz memory & 1.27v & Boost Off & 450w TDP & 88c throttle temp
> 
> flash and report back!
Click to expand...

Didnt work. Clocks dont go over 1000mhz on core. Seems like card is being held back by power limit according to gpuz. voltage is stuck at 1.108


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> Didnt work. Clocks dont go over 1000mhz on core. Seems like card is being held back by power limit according to gpuz. voltage is stuck at 1.108


Give this try

980TIStrixDark.zip 153k .zip file


Asus made something difference each time


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> Didnt work. Clocks dont go over 1000mhz on core. Seems like card is being held back by power limit according to gpuz. voltage is stuck at 1.108
> 
> 
> 
> Give this try
> 
> 980TIStrixDark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Asus made something difference each time
Click to expand...

for some reason it doesnt let me flash that file. nvflash throws an error saying cannot open file.

im able to flash original and the first one you made without any issues. this one wont go thru.


----------



## Vellinious

I think I found the voltage cap on the 970 FTW. Mine won't run anything over 1.275 no matter what I run in the bios. I've tried 1.281 and 1.287...no joy. Meh


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> for some reason it doesnt let me flash that file. nvflash throws an error saying cannot open file.
> 
> im able to flash original and the first one you made without any issues. this one wont go thru.


Maybe its MTB error try this

980TiStrixDark.zip 153k .zip file


im sorry for my bios didn't work for you at the first time but asus made some change in the TDP table








Quote:


> I think I found the voltage cap on the 970 FTW. Mine won't run anything over 1.275 no matter what I run in the bios. I've tried 1.281 and 1.287...no joy. Meh


Yes we know that some FTW voltage locked to 1.21v and some 1.27v and some to 1.31v


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes we know that some FTW voltage locked to 1.21v and some 1.27v and some to 1.31v


I'm being told in another thread that the voltage in GPUz and Precision X just isn't reading right? While I'm sure that they are right about GPUz and Precision X reading voltages wrong sometimes, I'm also skeptical though, that mine can go any higher than 1.275v.

I tried several settings. 1.281, 1.287 and 1.3...and there wasn't any change in temps. I have to think that if the GPU was actually getting 1.3v, the temps would have changed at least a little bit, yes?

With KBoost enabled my cards run at 28c, and peak temps under load are 38c (ambient temp is 25c).


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes we know that some FTW voltage locked to 1.21v and some 1.27v and some to 1.31v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being told in another thread that the voltage in GPUz and Precision X just isn't reading right? While I'm sure that they are right about GPUz and Precision X reading voltages wrong sometimes, I'm also skeptical though, that mine can go any higher than 1.275v.
> 
> I tried several settings. 1.281, 1.287 and 1.3...and there wasn't any change in temps. I have to think that if the GPU was actually getting 1.3v, the temps would have changed at least a little bit, yes?
> 
> With KBoost enabled my cards run at 28c, and peak temps under load are 38c (ambient temp is 25c).
Click to expand...

38c max load temps with 1.275v? What sort of cooling have you got may I ask?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> 38c max load temps with 1.275v? What sort of cooling have you got may I ask?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Water cooling....38c only happened after I looped Firestrike for two hours at 1601. On single passes, it usually peaks around 35c or 36c.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm being told in another thread that the voltage in GPUz and Precision X just isn't reading right? While I'm sure that they are right about GPUz and Precision X reading voltages wrong sometimes, I'm also skeptical though, that mine can go any higher than 1.275v.
> 
> I tried several settings. 1.281, 1.287 and 1.3...and there wasn't any change in temps. I have to think that if the GPU was actually getting 1.3v, the temps would have changed at least a little bit, yes?
> 
> With KBoost enabled my cards run at 28c, and peak temps under load are 38c (ambient temp is 25c).


hmm actually thats right for some card for example the G1 report max 1.27v while its pull 1.3v also the EVGA 980 classy report 1.21v-1.23v while the gpu pull 1.3v

you can set 1.3v voltage from the bios and pushing the clock farther if you gain some mhz then its pull 1.3v but i don't think this will work with FTW ..

anyway which bios your using ? must have boost off and stable voltage


----------



## Vellinious

I tried upping the voltage to 1.281, 1.287 and then 1.3. Nothing changed. At 1.275 1607 will work on Firestrike on 2 out of 3 runs, but then becomes unstable. I figured that one of those voltages would make it stable. No....my stable clocks with the 1.275 are the same with the bios that has voltage at 1.3. Couple this with the fact that temps haven't changed, and I have to believe that it's hardware limited somehow.

Here's the bios I'm using right now. It's killer....took me two weeks to tune this in perfect.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6zqzZ0qTCB5fk5SdEZjdDRaQVItbXEzZFZvTUQ3SFRJZ0ZsTnJRSVVueTZNYnZWZXl1cGc


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I tried upping the voltage to 1.281, 1.287 and then 1.3. Nothing changed. At 1.275 1607 will work on Firestrike on 2 out of 3 runs, but then becomes unstable. I figured that one of those voltages would make it stable. No....my stable clocks with the 1.275 are the same with the bios that has voltage at 1.3. Couple this with the fact that temps haven't changed, and I have to believe that it's hardware limited somehow.
> 
> Here's the bios I'm using right now. It's killer....took me two weeks to tune this in perfect.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6zqzZ0qTCB5fk5SdEZjdDRaQVItbXEzZFZvTUQ3SFRJZ0ZsTnJRSVVueTZNYnZWZXl1cGc


This confirm your card voltage locked from the VRM to 1.275v

i cant download that bios from the link ... .zip it and upload it here


----------



## Vellinious

1275SO.zip 136k .zip file


Try this


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1275SO.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this


Give this a try

EVGA970FTWDark.zip 136k .zip file


core clock 1569mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & Boost OFF & 310W TDP

make sure all oc software rest before flashing

GL


----------



## thedarkside44

can someone help me with ASUS GTX 980 STRIX voltage and power mod

GTX980.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedarkside44*
> 
> can someone help me with ASUS GTX 980 STRIX voltage and power mod
> 
> GTX980.zip 137k .zip file


Sure we can help but we need some info

how much ASIC quality ? any stable Oc ? did you try OC the memory ?

keep in mind the card is voltage locked to 1.21v from the VRM


----------



## thedarkside44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure we can help but we need some info
> 
> how much ASIC quality ? any stable Oc ? did you try OC the memory ?
> 
> keep in mind the card is voltage locked to 1.21v from the VRM


ASIC : 69.7

stable OC : 1490 MHZ core 3899 mhz Memory

can I push if further?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA970FTWDark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> core clock 1569mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & Boost OFF & 310W TDP
> 
> make sure all oc software rest before flashing
> 
> GL


Yikes...150 on the 6 pins? lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yikes...150 on the 6 pins? lol


What the difference between 6pin and 8 pin ? 2 ground line ?









No problem at all you can pull 150w from 6pin








Quote:


> ASIC : 69.7
> 
> stable OC : 1490 MHZ core 3899 mhz Memory
> 
> can I push if further?


Yes you can will post bios for you now

Edit : Give this try

Asus980StrixDark.zip 137k .zip file


core clock 1506Mhz & 3890 Mhz memory clock & 1.21v & 310w TDP & Boost off

make sure all oc software rest before flashing the new bios

GL


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What the difference between 6pin and 8 pin ? 2 ground line ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all you can pull 150w from 6pin


Hmm. Ok. Power really isn't the issue anyway, but I'll try it.


----------



## thedarkside44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What the difference between 6pin and 8 pin ? 2 ground line ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all you can pull 150w from 6pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can will post bios for you now
> 
> Edit : Give this try
> 
> Asus980StrixDark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> core clock 1506Mhz & 3890 Mhz memory clock & 1.21v & 310w TDP & Boost off
> 
> make sure all oc software rest before flashing the new bios
> 
> GL


thank you ! the card seems stable with valley /furemark didn't try a game yet

i added 10mhz to the core and the system crashes


----------



## Mr-Dark

After some cleaning







I live this cooler H110I GT <3


----------



## EthanKing

Nice setup you got there.. mind me asking what bios you done for your cards??

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Nice setup you got there.. mind me asking what bios you done for your cards??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


hot question actually









Im using 1500mhz 1.22v its very hot here somtime the room temp +32c









but now the temp very good (soon will be winter here ) so will back to 1550mhz 1.23v bios


----------



## EthanKing

1500 is pretty decent for 1.22v. Memory 8000MHz I assume? The joys of living in Ireland, rarely hits 20c here









Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> 1500 is pretty decent for 1.22v. Memory 8000MHz I assume? The joys of living in Ireland, rarely hits 20c here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Nope 7400Mhz i have hynix very bad OC memory loool


----------



## EthanKing

I believe Samsung is the best Vram ? Mine is Elpida.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I believe Samsung is the best Vram ? Mine is Elpida.


Yes samsung the best

elpida the worse overclocker but the latest card have Elipda some user report good OC result


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes samsung the best
> 
> elpida the worse overclocker but the latest batch have Elipda and some user report good OC result


Mine hits 8000MHz as you know. Not that the memory OC matters hugely.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Mine hits 8000MHz as you know. Not that the memory OC matters hugely.


8Ghz is beast as i tell you latest elpida memory good overclocker


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> for some reason it doesnt let me flash that file. nvflash throws an error saying cannot open file.
> 
> im able to flash original and the first one you made without any issues. this one wont go thru.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its MTB error try this
> 
> 980TiStrixDark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> im sorry for my bios didn't work for you at the first time but asus made some change in the TDP table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the voltage cap on the 970 FTW. Mine won't run anything over 1.275 no matter what I run in the bios. I've tried 1.281 and 1.287...no joy. Meh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know that some FTW voltage locked to 1.21v and some 1.27v and some to 1.31v
Click to expand...

it wont go thru. same error (I/O ERROR: cannot open file: "name of rom"


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> it wont go thru. same error (I/O ERROR: cannot open file: "name of rom"


Are you sure Nvflash run as Admin ? also change the room name to simple name and check contain folder (you have full access )


----------



## manolith

Yes sir. I have flashed other bios to make sure. Same card


----------



## manolith

The first bios you sent go thru just fine. Its just the last two that have this issue


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> The first bios you sent go thru just fine. Its just the last two that have this issue


hmm try this

simple.zip 153k .zip file


never seen problem like this before







also i made 3 bios today for different card and all work fine


----------



## thedarkside44

i wonder if i can push the card further than 1507 mhz and the memory to 8000mhz '(samsung) ??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedarkside44*
> 
> i wonder if i can push the card further than 1507 mhz and the memory to 8000mhz '(samsung) ??


You have the best Voltage +TDP on the Strix you can start pushing the clock farther and test


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> The first bios you sent go thru just fine. Its just the last two that have this issue
> 
> 
> 
> hmm try this
> 
> simple.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> never seen problem like this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i made 3 bios today for different card and all work fine
Click to expand...

it went thru fine but voltage is locked at 1.17 at full load according to gpuz and clock is stuck at 1319 eventhoug it shows your clocks on gpuz the card doesnt get to them. i also disable afterburner completely no oc software anywhere just in case.

maybe i can try to overclock it thru afterburner to see if it can hit higher clocks than with the stock bios.


----------



## thedarkside44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You have the best Voltage +TDP on the Strix you can start pushing the clock farther and test


10mhz on core and the system crashes !


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> it went thru fine but voltage is locked at 1.17 at full load according to gpuz and clock is stuck at 1319 eventhoug it shows your clocks on gpuz the card doesnt get to them. i also disable afterburner completely no oc software anywhere just in case.
> 
> maybe i can try to overclock it thru afterburner to see if it can hit higher clocks than with the stock bios.


hmm something isn't correct with thats strix card my bios work fine for many Ti card ( Reference & G1 & ACX & )

try to clock the card farther and report back also i will check the bios again and report back to you!
Quote:


> 10mhz on core and the system crashes !


Actually 1500mhz @1.21v is very good and keep in mind you have 69% ASIC so this OC very acceptable for that card


----------



## manolith

I couldnt clock it any higher than with stock bios. Its a 73.4 card. Idk whats wrong.


----------



## Jasselito

Hello Mr-Dark!
I'm here in need of your help..
So I've been trying to OC my EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2.0 but even the slightest change in the clocks my 3D mark crashes and so does my drivers.. This is really frustrating because I feel like the card is underperforming big time.
Do what ever you want to do with the BIOS, I put my trust in you!

Recent 3Dmark score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8600655
Current BIOS: http://www.filedropper.com/evgagtx970sc

The card is really underperforming for being a SC card and I'm desperately in need of help...

Thank you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark!
> I'm here in need of your help..
> So I've been trying to OC my EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2.0 but even the slightest change in the clocks my 3D mark crashes and so does my drivers.. This is really frustrating because I feel like the card is underperforming big time.
> Do what ever you want to do with the BIOS, I put my trust in you!
> 
> Recent 3Dmark score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8600655
> Current BIOS: http://www.filedropper.com/evgagtx970sc
> 
> The card is really underperforming for being a SC card and I'm desperately in need of help...
> 
> Thank you


Hello there

how much Asic quality ? keep in mind the card is voltage locked to 1.21v ...


----------



## Jasselito

Hello Mr-Dark. Could you help me with my bios?
I can't achieve high clocks with my EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 and it's really frustrating....
Can't even open 3Dmark after I've adjust the clocks even the slightest

Recent 3Dmark score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8600655
Current BIOS:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> how much Asic quality ? keep in mind the card is voltage locked to 1.21v ...


Thanks for the quick respond!
I am pretty noobish in the "OC-BIOS" group so I have no idea what Asic quality really is. I will say this, you can decide how much you want to put it in there


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark. Could you help me with my bios?
> I can't achieve high clocks with my EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 and it's really frustrating....
> Can't even open 3Dmark after I've adjust the clocks even the slightest
> 
> Recent 3Dmark score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8600655
> Current BIOS:
> Thanks for the quick respond!
> I am pretty noobish in the "OC-BIOS" group so I have no idea what Asic quality really is. I will say this, you can decide how much you want to put it in there


Install GPU-z and right click on the title bar and chose ( ASIC quality ) a percentage will appear to you


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Install GPU-z and right click on the title bar and chose ( ASIC quality ) a percentage will appear to you


Oh, right now it's at 59.6%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Oh, right now it's at 59.6%


Oh dude you lose the silicon









voltage locked + low ASIC = bad Oc result but no worry give this a try

EVGA970SCDark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7Ghz memory & 1.21v & 280W TDP & Boost off

should be stable for you.. make sure all OC software reset to default before flashing the new bios

GL


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oh dude you lose the silicon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voltage locked + low ASIC = bad Oc result but no worry give this a try
> 
> EVGA970SCDark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7Ghz memory & 1.21v & 280W TDP & Boost off
> 
> should be stable for you.. make sure all OC software reset to default before flashing the new bios
> 
> GL


ahh ofc I am that unlucky









I'll try it, will comeback with the results!


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oh dude you lose the silicon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voltage locked + low ASIC = bad Oc result but no worry give this a try
> 
> EVGA970SCDark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7Ghz memory & 1.21v & 280W TDP & Boost off
> 
> should be stable for you.. make sure all OC software reset to default before flashing the new bios
> 
> GL


No luck there, 3D mark just crashes the graphics driver... I guess my card is way to bad for an extra OC, maybe I'll have to send it back and hope for a new one :/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> No luck there, 3D mark just crashes the graphics driver... I guess my card is way to bad for an extra OC, maybe I'll have to send it back and hope for a new one :/


try this

970SCDark.zip 137k .zip file


same bios but with 1405mhz core clock


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I couldnt clock it any higher than with stock bios. Its a 73.4 card. Idk whats wrong.


Dude something wrong there









give this a try

980TIStrixOC.zip 153k .zip file


Im really sorry first time seen card didn't like my bios loool


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> try this
> 
> 970SCDark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> same bios but with 1405mhz core clock


Thanks, this one worked perfectly!

Current 3D mark results: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8601145

Previous 3D mark results: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8600655

Comparison with the 2 different 3Dmark results: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6006988/fs/6007316

Not a big of a score difference but still something! Hope my games will run smoothly now! Thanks again man!

EDIT: Btw Mr-dark, should I increase the Power and Temp target in EVGA precision X to the maximum?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Thanks, this one worked perfectly!
> 
> Current 3D mark results: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8601145
> 
> Previous 3D mark results: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8600655
> 
> Comparison with the 2 different 3Dmark results: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6006988/fs/6007316
> 
> Not a big of a score difference but still something! Hope my games will run smoothly now! Thanks again man!


Nice!

You can start pushing the core clock farther i would say ( 1420-1435 ) will be stable for you

report back when you find max stable clock for you


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> You can start pushing the core clock farther i would say ( 1420-1435 ) will be stable for you
> 
> report back when you find max stable clock for you


Alright, do you suggest that I increase the Power and Temp target to the maxmium?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Alright, do you suggest that I increase the Power and Temp target to the maxmium?


No! all done to the maximum from the bios just push the clock farther


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No! all done to the maximum from the bios just push the clock farther


Thanks will do! You're awesome man!


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No! all done to the maximum from the bios just push the clock farther


These are my latest 3Dmark scores compared to each other http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6007316/fs/6007540/fs/6006988

Started to get lower scores and FPS when I increased to 1425 core :/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> These are my latest 3Dmark scores compared to each other http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6007316/fs/6007540/fs/6006988
> 
> Started to get lower scores and FPS when I increased to 1425 core :/


Sound like instability @1425mhz..

stay at 1405mhz isn't bad clock at all


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like instability @1425mhz..
> 
> stay at 1405mhz isn't bad clock at all


Thanks will do!








And thank you sooo much for all the help and support, I really do appreciate!

Btw should the power target be on 105% or 100%?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Thanks will do! smile.gif
> And thank you sooo much for all the help and support, I really do appreciate!


You'r welcome bro


----------



## Lv100Toast

Hello! I was actually lurking on the website for quite some time and finally found myself with my interest peaked in this thread.

I currently run an SLI configuration of MSI GTX 980s that stable out at a 1503/1995 overclock (with all the voltage items maxed out in Afterburner) and feel like with a little assistance could possibly enlarge that boost for just a little more juice. I currently run an air-cooled system but plan to look into alternative methods later on. Also, card #1 is a 68% ASIC value with a max temperature of 76C under benchmark load while card #2 is a 73% ASIC value with a max temperature of 66C.

Any help is appreciated and is completely fine if you cannot!

P.S. I'm running Windows 10 if that has any significance.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lv100Toast*
> 
> Hello! I was actually lurking on the website for quite some time and finally found myself with my interest peaked in this thread.
> 
> I currently run an SLI configuration of MSI GTX 980s that stable out at a 1503/1995 overclock (with all the voltage items maxed out in Afterburner) and feel like with a little assistance could possibly enlarge that boost for just a little more juice. I currently run an air-cooled system but plan to look into alternative methods later on. Also, card #1 is a 68% ASIC value with a max temperature of 76C under benchmark load while card #2 is a 73% ASIC value with a max temperature of 66C.
> 
> Any help is appreciated and is completely fine if you cannot!
> 
> P.S. I'm running Windows 10 if that has any significance.


Hello there!

We can made nice bios for you so you gain some mhz and no need for any OC software all will be done from the bios!

but i need some info how much the voltage under load ? (from GPU-z )

i will made bios for you once you report about the voltage .. also tell me if you want custom fan profile from the bios ..

Edit : also upload the original bios here ..


----------



## Moz007

Hi,

Can you make me a custom bios for my two STRIX GTX 980 Ti please ?

Thanks !!!

Asus.GTX980Ti.6144.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Lil-Diabo

LDGTX980.zip 136k .zip file
I've got a OCUK (I believe it's Manli Brand) GTX 980
It's under Water so I'd like to push it as far as I could

Don't need fan curve as I don't have a fan, but would like the higher TDP & unlocked voltage please along with any other tweaks you might have

Thanks again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moz007*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you make me a custom bios for my two STRIX GTX 980 Ti please ?
> 
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Asus.GTX980Ti.6144.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

980TIStrixDark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1506Mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.25v & Boost off & 400W TDP

flash and report back!


----------



## Moz007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moz007*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you make me a custom bios for my two STRIX GTX 980 Ti please ?
> 
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Asus.GTX980Ti.6144.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980TIStrixDark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506Mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.25v & Boost off & 400W TDP
> 
> flash and report back!
Click to expand...

Wow so fast ! Thanks a lot, i will try this !


----------



## Vlasov_581

so which is the most recommended bios for evga 980 ti acx reference?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lil-Diabo*
> 
> LDGTX980.zip 136k .zip file
> I've got a OCUK (I believe it's Manli Brand) GTX 980
> It's under Water so I'd like to push it as far as I could
> 
> Don't need fan curve as I don't have a fan, but would like the higher TDP & unlocked voltage please along with any other tweaks you might have
> 
> Thanks again


Give this a try

LDGTX980Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7Ghz memory & Boos off & 1.31v & 315W TDP

you can start pushing the clock farther.. I hope its not voltage locked to 1.26v ..

flash and report back!

Quote:


> so which is the most recommended bios for evga 980 ti acx reference?


There is no (best bios ) each card should have custom bios based on (Temp & ASIC )

upload your bios and let me know what you want


----------



## Mr-Dark

The winter is coming so back to my 1550mhz 1.24v bios


----------



## EthanKing

Nice! 1550 is my personal target. Do you think I will be able to reach it when watercooled? Asic quality is 70.5%.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have a Inno3D iChill GTX 980 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3100/inno3d-ichill-gtx-980-herculez-x4-air-boss-ultra.html
> 
> ASIC Quality 71.4%
> 
> This is my stock BIOS
> 
> Inno3D.GTX980.4096.141031.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> and this is the one I'm using now without problems, identical to ZOSON's BIOS for Reference GTX 980 (GameStable replacement) GM204-REFERENCE-EVGA980SCACX20-AIR-31-83
> 
> Inno3D.GTX980.MOD.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've tried OC at 1530/2000 Mem with 125% Power on GameStable and seems to be stable while benchmarking but it eventually crashes after some time playing Witcher3. OC at 1500/2000 Mem is 100% stable while gaming. Cooler is superb on this card, perfectly able to keep the temps under control at all circumstances. Board is based on reference design.
> 
> Do you think it is possible to improve it?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this try
> 
> Inno3DGTX980Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531Mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.3v (i doubt the card can pull 1.3v ) & 300w TDP & Boost Off
> 
> Flash and report back


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> 100% stable after benchmarking and playing Witcher3 @ Ultra 4K settings for several hours, with temps maxing around 70C on the agressive fan profile.
> Very nice Bios, thx a lot for your kind help! May even give a try at 1550/2000 to test the limit


Hi again Sir!

After some heavy gaming sessions I have to come back for a little fine tuning









Card is definitely much more stable with your Bios than it was with Zoson's Air Bios over 1500Ghz, but unfortunately after long sessions in most demanding games it will eventually crash. Its hot here in south Europe









I feel with your BIOS @ 1531 it's *almost* stable but not 100%. Memory @ 8GHz is perfectly fine, I would like to leave it that way. Don't know why it's crashing after some hours because temps are ok, usually 69-72C max playing Witcher3 @ 4K Ultra settings. Running Heaven Benchmark or similar its totally fine and stable.

How would you adjust my BIOS to make it fully stable? Lowering clocks or is it possible to adjust something else?

THANK YOU so much in advance!


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Hi again Sir!
> 
> After some heavy gaming sessions I have to come back for a little fine tuning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card is definitely much more stable with your Bios than it was with Zoson's Air Bios over 1500Ghz, but unfortunately after long sessions in most demanding games it will eventually crash. Its hot here in south Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel with your BIOS @ 1531 it's *almost* stable but not 100%. Memory @ 8GHz is perfectly fine, I would like to leave it that way. Don't know why it's crashing after some hours because temps are ok, usually 69-72C max playing Witcher3 @ 4K Ultra settings. Running Heaven Benchmark or similar its totally fine and stable.
> 
> How would you adjust my BIOS to make it fully stable? Lowering clocks or is it possible to adjust something else?
> 
> THANK YOU so much in advance!


Lower the clock speed by 10 - 15 MHz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Hi again Sir!
> 
> After some heavy gaming sessions I have to come back for a little fine tuning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card is definitely much more stable with your Bios than it was with Zoson's Air Bios over 1500Ghz, but unfortunately after long sessions in most demanding games it will eventually crash. Its hot here in south Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel with your BIOS @ 1531 it's *almost* stable but not 100%. Memory @ 8GHz is perfectly fine, I would like to leave it that way. Don't know why it's crashing after some hours because temps are ok, usually 69-72C max playing Witcher3 @ 4K Ultra settings. Running Heaven Benchmark or similar its totally fine and stable.
> 
> How would you adjust my BIOS to make it fully stable? Lowering clocks or is it possible to adjust something else?
> 
> THANK YOU so much in advance!


Crash after some hours mean instability but also your very close to rock solid clock!

Inno3D980Dark.zip 138k .zip file


same bios but with 1519Mhz this should be rock solid for 24/7








Quote:


> Nice! 1550 is my personal target. Do you think I will be able to reach it when watercooled? Asic quality is 70.5%.


Some card stop scaling after 1500mhz you can see one of my cards is low ASIC 64% but i have no problem bench at 1.6ghz 1.28v and im stable @1550mhz 1.24v

its a luck not more your card have Max voltage/TDP so nothing need to change


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I couldnt clock it any higher than with stock bios. Its a 73.4 card. Idk whats wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude something wrong there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 980TIStrixOC.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Im really sorry first time seen card didn't like my bios loool
Click to expand...

cant flash that one. i dont know whats wrong i guess ill just give it up lol.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Hi again Sir!
> 
> After some heavy gaming sessions I have to come back for a little fine tuning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card is definitely much more stable with your Bios than it was with Zoson's Air Bios over 1500Ghz, but unfortunately after long sessions in most demanding games it will eventually crash. Its hot here in south Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel with your BIOS @ 1531 it's *almost* stable but not 100%. Memory @ 8GHz is perfectly fine, I would like to leave it that way. Don't know why it's crashing after some hours because temps are ok, usually 69-72C max playing Witcher3 @ 4K Ultra settings. Running Heaven Benchmark or similar its totally fine and stable.
> 
> How would you adjust my BIOS to make it fully stable? Lowering clocks or is it possible to adjust something else?
> 
> THANK YOU so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Crash after some hours mean instability but also your very close to rock solid clock!
> 
> Inno3D980Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> same bios but with 1519Mhz this should be rock solid for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! 1550 is my personal target. Do you think I will be able to reach it when watercooled? Asic quality is 70.5%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some card stop scaling after 1500mhz you can see one of my cards is low ASIC 64% but i have no problem bench at 1.6ghz 1.28v and im stable @1550mhz 1.24v
> 
> its a luck not more your card have Max voltage/TDP so nothing need to change
Click to expand...

So 1.275v is max for my card?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## ROKUGAN

Look forward to test the new BIOS this weekend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Crash after some hours mean instability but also your very close to rock solid clock!
> 
> Inno3D980Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> same bios but with 1519Mhz this should be rock solid for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some card stop scaling after 1500mhz you can see one of my cards is low ASIC 64% but i have no problem bench at 1.6ghz 1.28v and im stable @1550mhz 1.24v
> 
> its a luck not more your card have Max voltage/TDP so nothing need to change


Thank you SO much for your kind help!







I look forward to test this bios, I love tweaking and squeezing some Mhz out of my hardware


----------



## Lv100Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> We can made nice bios for you so you gain some mhz and no need for any OC software all will be done from the bios!
> 
> but i need some info how much the voltage under load ? (from GPU-z )
> 
> i will made bios for you once you report about the voltage .. also tell me if you want custom fan profile from the bios ..
> 
> Edit : also upload the original bios here ..


Oh of course! Silly me. Custom fan profiles would be fairly nice too if you don't mind.









Card #1 - 1.256v
Card #2 - 1.2v

MSIGTX980BiosBothifneeded.zip 272k .zip file


----------



## KevinC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevinC4*
> 
> Can someone help me tweaking bios?
> My card is a watercooled EVGA GTX 980 SuperClocked ACX 2.0 with 69,8% asic quality.
> I want +100MHz boost clock, mem clock 2000GHz and higher power limit.
> GPU voltage seems to be locked at 1.256V
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this try
> 
> GTX980bios.zip 276k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2 bios there both have 1506mhz core clock & 8ghz memory & boost off & 300w TDP
> 
> first bios have 1.26v and the second one have 1.3v
> 
> GL


Beaming into this thread











Can you modify again with this clocks?
It is artifact-stable at least for 30 minutes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> cant flash that one. i dont know whats wrong i guess ill just give it up lol.


Im sorry bro but something wrong with your card no idea








Quote:


> So 1.275v is max for my card?


Since MSI have many Rev for gaming card i cant answer that question

some people report 1.26v max and some report 1.3v.. we could try 1.3v bios if you want ..
Quote:


> Oh of course! Silly me. Custom fan profiles would be fairly nice too if you don't mind. smile.gif
> 
> Card #1 - 1.256v
> Card #2 - 1.2v
> 
> MSIGTX980BiosBothifneeded.zip 272k .zip file


As you want

GamingbiosDark.zip 273k .zip file


Card 1 have 1506Mhz core clock & 8Ghz memory & 1.256v & Boost Off & 315W TDP
Card 2 have 1506Mhz core clock & 8Ghz memory & 1.200v & Boost off & 315W TDP

Make sure all OC software rest to default before flashing the new bios

GL
Quote:


> Beaming into this thread biggrin.gif
> 
> Can you modify again with this clocks?
> It is artifact-stable at least for 30 minutes.


Welcome bro

here you go

Welcome.zip 138k .zip file


As the picture say


----------



## EthanKing

my Msi 970 is v1.3 and im on 1.275v already so the 1.26v limit must only be to some people.


----------



## Tobalex

I just created a custom bios for my MSI GTX 970 and it is already running. I just need to add the clockspeeds to finish it. I raised the Power Target to 125%, the voltage to 1.275 volts with is the max i believe and disabled the 0 rpm fan mode. Also i disabled the throttling. I just wanted to know if i could still improve things.

My first estimate of the clockspeeds is somewhere around 1555 Mhz for the core and 4005 mhz for the memory. But i have to test that a little more. What do you think?

Here is the modded version (I also added the original):

GM204-ModdedOriginal 274k .zip file


And are the clockspeeds correct like this? I just raised them all for 100mhz because that is what i do in afterburner too. Just add 100 mhz. And is it worth to disable the boost and how do i do this?

Edit

Looks like 1545mhz is the max. I still get artifacts at higher core speeds. But it runs really well with this oc. Max temps are around 64°C and it stays quiet enough. (64% Fan speed).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobalex*
> 
> I just created a custom bios for my MSI GTX 970 and it is already running. I just need to add the clockspeeds to finish it. I raised the Power Target to 125%, the voltage to 1.275 volts with is the max i believe and disabled the 0 rpm fan mode. Also i disabled the throttling. I just wanted to know if i could still improve things.
> 
> My first estimate of the clockspeeds is somewhere around 1555 Mhz for the core and 4005 mhz for the memory. But i have to test that a little more. What do you think?
> 
> Here is the modded version (I also added the original):
> 
> GM204-ModdedOriginal 274k .zip file


Give this a try

MSI970GamingDark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1557Mhz & 8 Ghz memory & 1.275v & Boost off & 315W TDP & custom fan curve (0% fan disabled )

If you have no problem @1557mhz you could try pushing the clock farther assume the card have good ASIC quality

make sure all OC software reset to default before flashing the new bios

Note : No need to change the TDP from the windows anymore all done from the bios
Quote:


> my Msi 970 is v1.3 and im on 1.275v already so the 1.26v limit must only be to some people.


If you like trying 1.3v bios just let me know


----------



## EthanKing

will do once its watercooled


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> will do once its watercooled


All go under water expect me









I hate this place no rad no pumb nothing here


----------



## Mr-Dark

Testing 1.6Ghz 1.24v ? lool



I like how my cards scale like a beast with my own bios


----------



## Tobalex

Hm this is really wierd :/ I had this problem with my own bios too. Even though it says this card runs @25% fan speed i goes up to 1000rpm. And this can't be right. In my old bios i put it down to 12% to get the lowest (600) rpm. I don't really understand this, because at higher speeds the % and rpm are as they should be. 60% fan speed is around 1400 rpm which is right. But 25% @ 1000 rpm is wrong







0.25*2300 (which is the max) should be around 600.

I think i just edit this back to 12%. Don't really know what is going on there but it works with 12 %







And now i have to test the bios. But first of all thanks for your help









Edit

Ok, MSI Afterburner reports me that the card is only running at 1455mhz with 1.256v.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobalex*
> 
> Hm this is really wierd :/ I had this problem with my own bios too. Even though it says this card runs @25% fan speed i goes up to 1000rpm. And this can't be right. In my old bios i put it down to 12% to get the lowest (600) rpm. I don't really understand this, because at higher speeds the % and rpm are as they should be. 60% fan speed is around 1400 rpm which is right. But 25% @ 1000 rpm is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.25*2300 (which is the max) should be around 600.
> 
> I think i just edit this back to 12%. Don't really know what is going on there but it works with 12 %
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now i have to test the bios. But first of all thanks for your help


You can fool the bios no problem you can make it report 10% @2300rpm lool

I set the fan curve like this



As you see Min fan speed 600rpm 25% (2300*25%= 575rpm

and @60c the fan speed 1450rpm 60% (2300*60% = 1380rpm )

So my mathematics right







anyway if 12% work better for you no problem


----------



## Tobalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> *As you see Min fan speed 600rpm 25% (2300*25%= 575rpm*
> 
> and @60c the fan speed 1450rpm 60% (2300*60% = 1380rpm )
> 
> So my mathematics right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway if 12% work better for you no problem


Yes i know this is how it should be. But for me it was spinning at 1000 rpm with this profile. I calculated the same but the rpm was way to high in the end. Now i changed it to 18% @ 800 in the bios and it is running @ 800 even though msi afterburner now tells me it is running @ 35% and can't go any lower. I really don't understand this but it works now









And your bios works now for me too. I just copied the settings because i wanted to use the new version and it works perfect







Thank you. Finally i don't have to use oc software anymore


----------



## Lv100Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Card 1 have 1506Mhz core clock & 8Ghz memory & 1.256v & Boost Off & 315W TDP
> Card 2 have 1506Mhz core clock & 8Ghz memory & 1.200v & Boost off & 315W TDP
> 
> Make sure all OC software rest to default before flashing the new bios
> 
> GL


Thank you very much!

It seems everything is actually working pretty well except for a bit of a hiccup with the memory clock. It keeps outputting only up to 3004.7MHz even during benchmarks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lv100Toast*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> It seems everything is actually working pretty well except for a bit of a hiccup with the memory clock. It keeps outputting only up to 3004.7MHz even during benchmarks.


Give this a try

GamingbiosDark.zip 273k .zip file


this will fix the memory clock + the fluctuating fan RPMs


----------



## Lv100Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GamingbiosDark.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> this will fix the memory clock + the fluctuating fan RPMs


The temperature is definitely an improvement!

Unfortunately though, I still have the memory clock issues...



Oh and on a side note I can bump up the voltage of each card to 1.27v (Card 1) and 1.256v (Card 2) respectively if that helps at all.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lv100Toast*
> 
> The temperature is definitely an improvement!
> 
> Unfortunately though, I still have the memory clock issues...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and on a side note I can bump up the voltage of each card to 1.27v (Card 1) and 1.256v (Card 2) respectively if that helps at all.


Can you open any OC software you have and rest the setting again ? sound like a bug to me

also check the memory clock from other software and report back..


----------



## Lv100Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Can you open any OC software you have and rest the setting again ? sound like a bug to me
> 
> also check the memory clock from other software and report back..


I have Afterburner currently uninstalled for the sake of testing purely out of the BIOS. It's actually a pretty weird bug to me as well. It seems to adjust to the P02 Profile settings for the memory clock.


Corner shot focused on the statistics given to me in Heaven


Screenshot from the GPU stats in the HWMonitor program


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lv100Toast*
> 
> I have Afterburner currently uninstalled for the sake of testing purely out of the BIOS. It's actually a pretty weird bug to me as well. It seems to adjust to the P02 Profile settings for the memory clock.
> 
> 
> Corner shot focused on the statistics given to me in Heaven
> 
> 
> Screenshot from the GPU stats in the HWMonitor program


okay

Dark.zip 273k .zip file


I change it for you.. this not problem at all some games using P02 profile like batman arkham knight upcoming driver will fix the problem ..

flash and report back


----------



## Lv100Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> okay
> 
> Dark.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> I change it for you.. this not problem at all some games using P02 profile like batman arkham knight upcoming driver will fix the problem ..
> 
> flash and report back


It worked! After a full test of Heaven I went ahead and applied a bump in voltage to the 1.27v and 1.256v for a little headroom for higher clocks and it's actually impressively stable.

My max temp did hover between 79c-80c but I'm not too concerned. You think I have a little headroom for a higher clock by any chance in terms of the core clock?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lv100Toast*
> 
> It worked! After a full test of Heaven I went ahead and applied a bump in voltage to the 1.27v and 1.256v for a little headroom for higher voltage and it's actually impressively stable.
> 
> My max temp did hover between 79c-80c but I'm not too concerned. You think I have a little headroom for a higher clock by any chance in terms of the core clock?


Nice!

Sure you can OC more there a small trick to avoid overheat the Top gpu

install the high ASIC card in the Top slot and the lower ASIC in the 2nd slot

give the high ASIC card 1.25v voltage and 1.27v for the lower ASIC

then start pushing the clock farther should be stable @1530mhz at least









report back when you find the max stable clock for you so i can check/ modified the bios for you


----------



## Lv100Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Sure you can OC more there a small trick to avoid overheat the Top gpu
> 
> install the high ASIC card in the Top slot and the lower ASIC in the 2nd slot
> 
> give the high ASIC card 1.25v voltage and 1.27v for the lower ASIC
> 
> then start pushing the clock farther should be stable @1530mhz at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> report back when you find the max stable clock for you so i can check/midfield the bios for you


I did a bit of tweaking around and found that I can get up to 1518/3980 with the current profile! Definitely an improvement I'd say.









I'll definitely keep playing around with the settings though to maximize it and get back to you when I have the time!

Thanks again very much!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lv100Toast*
> 
> I did a bit of tweaking around and found that I can get up to 1518/3980 with the current profile! Definitely an improvement I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely keep playing around with the settings though to maximize it and get back to you when I have the time!
> 
> Thanks again very much!


Nice!

You'r welcome


----------



## Lil-Diabo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> LDGTX980Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7Ghz memory & Boos off & 1.31v & 315W TDP
> 
> you can start pushing the clock farther.. I hope its not voltage locked to 1.26v ..
> 
> flash and report back!


Hi Mr-Dark

Thanks for this BIOS, not sure what I've done wrong (or maybe I misunderstood)
The bios you sent me has the same clocks (and about the same scoreon 3DMark) as the original BIOS

Followed the instructions to flash it, so not sure what I'm doing wrong.
Looked through your BIOS on Maxwell Tweaker and think the core clocks didn't change.
Memory maxes out at 3506 as well

When you get a chance, could you take a look?

Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lil-Diabo*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark
> 
> Thanks for this BIOS, not sure what I've done wrong (or maybe I misunderstood)
> The bios you sent me has the same clocks (and about the same scoreon 3DMark) as the original BIOS
> 
> Followed the instructions to flash it, so not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> Looked through your BIOS on Maxwell Tweaker and think the core clocks didn't change.
> Memory maxes out at 3506 as well
> 
> When you get a chance, could you take a look?
> 
> Thanks


Hello there

The bios i send to you have 1506Mhz core clock & 3.7ghz memory clock ..

are you sure the flashing process done successfully ?

give us a Screenshot from GPu-z to check farther


----------



## KevinC4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Welcome bro
> 
> here you go
> 
> Welcome.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> As the picture say


Thanks!
If I observe some long time issues, I'll report back


----------



## Mr-Dark

@manolith

I think i fix it finally !

GM200.zip 153k .zip file


that bios should work fine for you!

and for flashing problem try the modded Nvflash version (first post )

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

I think the next Nvflash version will fix the problem for Ti cards

Report back pls!


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @manolith
> 
> I think i fix it finally !
> 
> GM200.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> that bios should work fine for you!
> 
> and for flashing problem try the modded Nvflash version (first post )
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> 
> I think the next Nvflash version will fix the problem for Ti cards
> 
> Report back pls!


Thanks for the hard work man. I will try it tomorrow when i get home


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> Thanks for the hard work man. I will try it tomorrow when i get home


honestly something strange with all custom 980 Ti my bios work fine for reference card lool

let me know what happen i will not stop until fixing it completely


----------



## Lil-Diabo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> The bios i send to you have 1506Mhz core clock & 3.7ghz memory clock ..
> 
> are you sure the flashing process done successfully ?
> 
> give us a Screenshot from GPu-z to check farther


Just in case, I flashed again.
I've attached a screen shot for you including the edited bios open in Maxwell Tweaker (in case it helps)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lil-Diabo*
> 
> Just in case, I flashed again.
> I've attached a screen shot for you including the edited bios open in Maxwell Tweaker (in case it helps)


This not the edited bios my bios have name (LD GTX980 Dark ) while the bios in the picture is ( LD GM204 )

anyway this edited bios

LDGTX980Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Lil-Diabo

You were right!
Thank you, it's working now, must have used the wrong file - sorry


----------



## EthanKing

Hey Mr-Dark. I am running into power limit PerfCap issues when overclocking on your bios. When running 1531MHz that you set in bios its fine but if I overclock in in AB I hit a power limit. I tried making my own bios but same thing happened. So could you make up a new bios please?

1319MHz Core
4000MHz Memory
1.275v
Higher Power limit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark. I am running into power limit PerfCap issues when overclocking on your bios. When running 1531MHz that you set in bios its fine but if I overclock in in AB I hit a power limit. I tried making my own bios but same thing happened. So could you make up a new bios please?
> 
> 1319MHz Core
> 4000MHz Memory
> 1.275v
> Higher Power limit.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello there

are you sure you want 1319mhz core clock ? not 1519 ?

the lowest i can is 1392mhz ..


----------



## EthanKing

Yeah sorry I meant to say 1519MHz









Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Yeah sorry I meant to say 1519MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Here you go

MSI970Dark.zip 136k .zip file


You shouldnt see any Power limit now


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> MSI970Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> You shouldnt see any Power limit now


Thanks a million. You are a legend.


----------



## EthanKing

Okay so with that bios flashed I have 1519MHz core. I added +30MHz in Afterburner and stressed. It hits power limit and throttles to 1430MHz Core. Is it safe to push the power limit further? It will run 1519MHz without hitting a power limit so is Afterburner the problem?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Okay so with that bios flashed I have 1519MHz core. I added +30MHz in Afterburner and stressed. It hits power limit and throttles to 1430MHz Core. Is it safe to push the power limit further? It will run 1519MHz without hitting a power limit so is Afterburner the problem?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


The bios he put in that zip file has a 380 watt power limit....and you were hitting the perf cap reason "PWR" with those settings?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Most of the bios mods don't require afterburner or pX. Could be the issue.


----------



## Vellinious

I'm running a similar bios that I use PrecisionX with to increase core clocks, but my power limits aren't set nearly that high.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Okay so with that bios flashed I have 1519MHz core. I added +30MHz in Afterburner and stressed. It hits power limit and throttles to 1430MHz Core. Is it safe to push the power limit further? It will run 1519MHz without hitting a power limit so is Afterburner the problem?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Which stress test your using ? i think 4k games ?

that bios have 380w TDP ..more than enough for 1550/8000

you can add another 5W only from software..
Quote:


> The bios he put in that zip file has a 380 watt power limit....and you were hitting the perf cap reason "PWR" with those settings?


Yes something wrong








Quote:


> Most of the bios mods don't require afterburner or pX. Could be the issue.


It depend how you mod the bios in general i leave 5W as small headroom from software...


----------



## Vellinious

I bumped the power limits up. 380 watts at startup, and 400 watts with the slider all the way up. I also changed the scaling on the voltage tab, so it it does happen to hit the power limit again, which....I don't see how it would, but...IF it does, the clocks shouldn't drop so much. You can try it if you wish. Doing so works well for mine, but....I'm not sure how it'll work on your card. I customized the settings in the voltage tables to meet match up with my cards, so..... Just tossing the option out there.

1275A.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## EthanKing

So I found out that Im hitting the power limit on all Mr-Darks bios without touching anything in afterburner. My stress test was 3dMark Sky Diver at 1080p? @Vellinious is that bios for my card?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord of meat

would you mind to take a look?
this setting seems to be stable for me, but i would like to have the card reach 2000mem
asic is 75%
temp is 68-70c at full load
evga acx2.0 sc+ 980ti

meat.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> So I found out that Im hitting the power limit on all Mr-Darks bios without touching anything in afterburner. My stress test was 3dMark Sky Diver at 1080p? @Vellinious is that bios for my card?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Did you check the TDP usage in 3Dmark ?
Quote:


> would you mind to take a look?
> this setting seems to be stable for me, but i would like to have the card reach 2000mem
> asic is 75%
> temp is 68-70c at full load
> evga acx2.0 sc+ 980ti meat.zip 152k .zip file


Its okay that bios have Boost off & 1506mhz clock & 320W TDP (can boost this to 400w if the TDP problem for you ) & aggressive fan curve

if you like boost the TDP to 400w let me know


----------



## Arkan

Hey Mr-Dark, what can you say about this? What would one achieve if they did this mod? I'm planning to do but I'm already stable at 1519, 3800, 1.243v and 70-75c degrees.

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/4/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkan*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark, what can you say about this? What would one achieve if they did this mod? I'm planning to do but I'm already stable at 1519, 3800, 1.243v and 70-75c degrees.
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/4/


Hello

Actually that method to unlock TDP limit from the VRM its not needed for most card under Air/Water this for LN2 to break the world









even the Reference 970/980 can be modded to 380W TDP with no problem at all


----------



## EthanKing

I will check TDP usage with GpuZ next time I can run 3DMark.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord of meat

i think i set it proper. all seems stable so far. i tried to copy your settings from other bioses. but i am unsure if i messed anything.
the memory used to artifacts before i made the changes so i think its good.
is there a way to set the clock to 1520? or is it locked at the odd numbers?

this is the second ver. if u can find a way to make it 1520 instead of 1519 (reports 1518.5) i would appreciate it.

my ocd kicks in every time.

meat2.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> i think i set it proper. all seems stable so far. i tried to copy your settings from other bioses. but i am unsure if i messed anything.
> the memory used to artifacts before i made the changes so i think its good.
> is there a way to set the clock to 1520? or is it locked at the odd numbers?
> 
> this is the second ver. if u can find a way to make it 1520 instead of 1519 (reports 1518.5) i would appreciate it.
> 
> my ocd kicks in every time.
> 
> meat2.zip 152k .zip file


No way to do that we cant set any custom clock 13mhz each jump 1506-1519-1531-1544...etc

If the memory artifact drop the clock a bit and try


----------



## Lord of meat

right on.
thanks for the help


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I will check TDP usage with GpuZ next time I can run 3DMark.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Run Firestrike. If you own it, run Firestrike Extreme graphics test 2. If you're hitting against perf cap reason "PWR", that'll show it to ya.....leave cloud gate, skydiver and those other tests for the AMD A-series processors.

And yes, that was a modified version of your bios. Though, I'm not sure how you're reaching a PWR limit....


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I will check TDP usage with GpuZ next time I can run 3DMark.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Run Firestrike. If you own it, run Firestrike Extreme graphics test 2. If you're hitting against perf cap reason "PWR", that'll show it to ya.....leave cloud gate, skydiver and those other tests for the AMD A-series processors.
> 
> And yes, that was a modified version of your bios. Though, I'm not sure how you're reaching a PWR limit....
Click to expand...

I hit pwr limit in firestrike worse than skydiver. Juat checked Heaven benchmark ultra 1080p and it does not hit the pwr limit

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I hit pwr limit in firestrike worse than skydiver. Juat checked Heaven benchmark ultra 1080p and it does not hit the pwr limit
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Can you post a screenshot of the GPUz sensors tab?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I hit pwr limit in firestrike worse than skydiver. Juat checked Heaven benchmark ultra 1080p and it does not hit the pwr limit
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of the GPUz sensors tab?
Click to expand...

Will do later. GpuZ power usage only says around 40-50% I think but Afterburner says 95-100%+.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> Thanks for the hard work man. I will try it tomorrow when i get home
> 
> 
> 
> honestly something strange with all custom 980 Ti my bios work fine for reference card lool
> 
> let me know what happen i will not stop until fixing it completely
Click to expand...

It works!!!!!! it seems stable at those clocks and its staying cool at that voltage too. I will need to test it further and will try raising clocks more but I need to go watch some nfl now LOL. Thanks!


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of the GPUz sensors tab?


This is not your bios this is Mr-Darks with a slightly lower TDP but basically the same thing happens.

Running Firestrike.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Will do later. GpuZ power usage only says around 40-50% I think but Afterburner says 95-100%+.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


I think GPU-Z report the real TDP usage because no way the card pull 90% from 380W

im using 300W TDP with 1544/1850mhz i see 80% TDP usage in games and 90% in 3Dmark
Quote:


> It works!!!!!! it seems stable at those clocks and its staying cool at that voltage too. I will need to test it further and will try raising clocks more but I need to go watch some nfl now LOL. Thanks!


Nice!

Glad its work for you


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think GPU-Z report the real TDP usage because no way the card pull 90% from 380W
> 
> im using 300W TDP with 1544/1850mhz i see 80% TDP usage in games and 90% in 3Dmark
> Nice!
> 
> Glad its work for you


still doesn't make sense why I'm hitting the power limit and throttling though? :S


----------



## Vlasov_581

Just incase anyone is wondering, the TitanX EK blocks and backplates, fit perfectly onto EVGA 980Tis reference and the ACX 2.0+/Superclocked+ cards. The only thing is that due to NOT HAVING memory chips on the back of the board, it is HIGHLY ADVISABLE to purchase some thick thermal pads off eBay or something, in order to properly clear the PCB solder points. Just incase, so shorting does NOT EVEN BECOME a possibility. I've placed squares at multiple locations in order to even out the backplate across the PCB

Pads

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221603147883?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> This is not your bios this is Mr-Darks with a slightly lower TDP but basically the same thing happens.
> 
> Running Firestrike.


I really don't see how it's pulling that much power. Do you have 2 x 8 pins on that 970?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> This is not your bios this is Mr-Darks with a slightly lower TDP but basically the same thing happens.
> 
> Running Firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see how it's pulling that much power. Do you have 2 x 8 pins on that 970?
Click to expand...

1x8pin and 1x6pin I'm sure. (Msi Gtx970 Gaming4)

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> 1x8pin and 1x6pin I'm sure. (Msi Gtx970 Gaming4)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Well, the bios has it pulling 150 from the 6 pin, and 150 from the 8 pin and 75 from the PCIe slot. So, 375 should be it's limit. On the bios you're using the power limit was set to 375 and 380....if you move the slider on the power limit, then you shouldn't be hitting against the power limit any longer.


----------



## EthanKing

But it done the same on your 400w bios??

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

Is there a "KBoost" setting in Afterburner? It locks the core and voltage at max boost settings. If there isn't....download Precision X, enable KBoost and take a screenshot. The GPUz screenshot you took shows the GPU running at 1.268v. The bios is set for 1.275. There's something not quite right about all of this. Take the screenshots, please, I need more info.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is there a "KBoost" setting in Afterburner? It locks the core and voltage at max boost settings. If there isn't....download Precision X, enable KBoost and take a screenshot. The GPUz screenshot you took shows the GPU running at 1.268v. The bios is set for 1.275. There's something not quite right about all of this. Take the screenshots, please, I need more info.


I will do all of that tomorrow. Hhmm didn't realise the voltage was running low, every other time it ran at 1.275v.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamainae

I am having problems overclocking my zotac 980ti amp extreme, it is unstable at anything but stock boost (1418mhz).
If you could take a crack at the stock bios i´ll be honored... I have tried already without luck...

Stock zotac 980 Ti Amp! Extreme bios:

Z980tiAmpEX.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamainae*
> 
> I am having problems overclocking my zotac 980ti amp extreme, it is unstable at anything but stock boost (1418mhz).
> If you could take a crack at the stock bios i´ll be honored... I have tried already without luck...
> 
> Stock zotac 980 Ti Amp! Extreme bios:
> 
> Z980tiAmpEX.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

AMPExtremeDark.zip 304k .zip file


2 Bios there both have

core clock 1506Mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.27v & Higher TDP

the difference first bios have boost off (same method as 970/980 card ) the second bios have boost off but using other way..

and check this if you have problem with flashing the new bios

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

let me know which one work for you!


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is there a "KBoost" setting in Afterburner? It locks the core and voltage at max boost settings. If there isn't....download Precision X, enable KBoost and take a screenshot. The GPUz screenshot you took shows the GPU running at 1.268v. The bios is set for 1.275. There's something not quite right about all of this. Take the screenshots, please, I need more info.


Okay this time I'm running your bios, KBoost on with Precision X, benching Firestrike.



It was throttling to 1480MHz when hitting the PWR limit.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Okay this time I'm running your bios, KBoost on with Precision X, benching Firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> It was throttling to 1480MHz when hitting the PWR limit.


Did you max the power slider out? That will take the power limit to 400 watts. I have no idea how it's pulling that much power though.....


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Okay this time I'm running your bios, KBoost on with Precision X, benching Firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> It was throttling to 1480MHz when hitting the PWR limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you max the power slider out? That will take the power limit to 400 watts. I have no idea how it's pulling that much power though.....
Click to expand...

That that after and it was worse lol

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> That that after and it was worse lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Moving the power target slider to the right all the way (up to 400 watts) made it hit the power limit worse? That doesn't make any sense. Screenshot the settings on precision X, with the GPUz showing the power limit perf cap.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Could you also screenshot the power table of the bios please?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Could you also screenshot the power table of the bios please?


It was pulling 150 from both the 6pin and the 8pin and 75 from the PCIe slot. I moved the power limit table from 375 / 380 to 380 / 400. At 380 it shouldn't be hitting the power limits at all. Something's wonky.


----------



## Kamainae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> AMPExtremeDark.zip 304k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2 Bios there both have
> 
> core clock 1506Mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.27v & Higher TDP


Thanks man!
Tried both and the card clock only to 1344 or so and volts go to 1.27, no idea why it does not go to 1506mhz. temps with this voltage rise way to quickly, this evening i will test the bios some more.
The stock bios keep the clock at 1418mhz with only 1.180v thats the reason why i cant clock any higher, it never goes above 1.180v...
I will report later.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamainae*
> 
> Thanks man!
> Tried both and the card clock only to 1344 or so and volts go to 1.27, no idea why it does not go to 1506mhz. temps with this voltage rise way to quickly, this evening i will test the bios some more.
> The stock bios keep the clock at 1418mhz with only 1.180v thats the reason why i cant clock any higher, it never goes above 1.180v...
> I will report later.


Okay no problem can you start pushing the clock farther ?

the voltage now capable for higher clock i can fix the clock from the bios no problem


----------



## DeathAngel74

max for 6-pin is 108W, max for 8-pin is 169ishW
so,
75+98+159=332W
75+108+169=352W

I would set it up:
TDP:
352000
352000

PCIE:
75000
75000

6pin:
98000
108000

8-pin:
159000
169000

power target/limit
332000
352000


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> max for 6-pin is 108W, max for 8-pin is 165ishW
> so,
> 75+108+165=348W
> 
> I would set it up:
> TDP:
> 348000
> 348000
> 
> PCIE:
> 75000
> 76000
> 
> 6pin:
> 98000
> 108000
> 
> 8-pin:
> 159000
> 165000
> 
> power target/limit
> 332000
> 348000


You can pull 150W from 6pin no problem as the difference between 6pin and 8pin is 2 ground pin


----------



## Vellinious

Regardless.....they're ALL under 380 watts, and somehow...still hitting "PWR" perf cap?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try adding a few watts to the pci slot?
I had to, plus added more voltage


----------



## Vellinious

With the power target slider up all the way in the one I changed up, it's set to 400 watts. I don't think it needs any more power...how it's drawing the amount it is already is just beyond me. I'm getting higher core clocks and about the same memory clocks and not even pulling 280....


----------



## Arkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Actually that method to unlock TDP limit from the VRM its not needed for most card under Air/Water this for LN2 to break the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the Reference 970/980 can be modded to 380W TDP with no problem at all


Thank you for the answer


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Will do later. GpuZ power usage only says around 40-50% I think but Afterburner says 95-100%+.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think GPU-Z report the real TDP usage because no way the card pull 90% from 380W
> 
> im using 300W TDP with 1544/1850mhz i see 80% TDP usage in games and 90% in 3Dmark
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It works!!!!!! it seems stable at those clocks and its staying cool at that voltage too. I will need to test it further and will try raising clocks more but I need to go watch some nfl now LOL. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Glad its work for you
Click to expand...

alright dark lol im back. Its very stable but after about 15 minutes or so it downclocks from 1506 to 1366 and keeps going down till it stays at 1291. its not because of temps because temps are under 68c under full load. gpuz shows VREL when it starts to downclock but i dont see the voltage changing or tdp anywhere close to maxing. its strange. i dont know if there is a temperature limit on the voltage regulator thats throttling down the card when it heats up...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> alright dark lol im back. Its very stable but after about 15 minutes or so it downclocks from 1506 to 1366 and keeps going down till it stays at 1291. its not because of temps because temps are under 68c under full load. gpuz shows VREL when it starts to downclock but i dont see the voltage changing or tdp anywhere close to maxing. its strange. i dont know if there is a temperature limit on the voltage regulator thats throttling down the card when it heats up...


Welcome bro









can you give me more info about TDP usage in games/benchmark ? what about the voltage stable @1.275v ?

We are very close to Fix this ODD problem


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> alright dark lol im back. Its very stable but after about 15 minutes or so it downclocks from 1506 to 1366 and keeps going down till it stays at 1291. its not because of temps because temps are under 68c under full load. gpuz shows VREL when it starts to downclock but i dont see the voltage changing or tdp anywhere close to maxing. its strange. i dont know if there is a temperature limit on the voltage regulator thats throttling down the card when it heats up...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you give me more info about TDP usage in games/benchmark ? what about the voltage stable @1.275v ?
> 
> We are very close to Fix this ODD problem
Click to expand...

i just PM'd you


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> i just PM'd you


if u dont mind, when ur done fixing the bios can u send me a copy?


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> i just PM'd you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u dont mind, when ur done fixing the bios can u send me a copy?
Click to expand...

I could but were still trying to figure out a few things. Ill post the final bios for sure.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I could but were still trying to figure out a few things. Ill post the final bios for sure.


appreciate it


----------



## iDShaDoW

Is it possible to have a custom BIOS where only the Boost is disabled and everything else remains adjustable using the sliders in something like MSI AfterBurner?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDShaDoW*
> 
> Is it possible to have a custom BIOS where only the Boost is disabled and everything else remains adjustable using the sliders in something like MSI AfterBurner?


Yes thats possible


----------



## iDShaDoW

Think you could do that where only boost is disabled?

N98TG16DP.zip 152k .zip file


Will probably do some tests with it after and then ask if you can suggest a more modded version where TDP is changed, Boost still disabled, and voltage locked to see what kinda OC is possible.

Not sure if you remember, but in the G1 thread I can hit like 1550/8000 MHz fairly stable at stock voltage and 130% Power Target.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDShaDoW*
> 
> Think you could do that where only boost is disabled?
> 
> N98TG16DP.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Will probably do some tests with it after and then ask if you can suggest a more modded version where TDP is changed, Boost still disabled, and voltage locked to see what kinda OC is possible.
> 
> Not sure if you remember, but in the G1 thread I can hit like 1550/8000 MHz fairly stable at stock voltage and 130% Power Target.


here you go

980Boostoff.zip 304k .zip file


Boost off & clock set to 1392mhz (the minimum for disable boost ) & 2 bios there one have .Rom if you like to flash with Nvflash and one with .F4 if you like gigabyte tool









I remember you have good card


----------



## iDShaDoW

Sorry, just realized I sent you the BIOS for the DVI-I Port (DD) and not the one for the DVI-D Port (DP).

Not a fan of how they have different BIOS based on which connection your monitor is plugged into...

N98TG16DD.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDShaDoW*
> 
> Sorry, just realized I sent you the BIOS for the DVI-I Port (DD) and not the one for the DVI-D Port (DP).
> 
> Not a fan of how they have different BIOS based on which connection your monitor is plugged into...
> 
> N98TG16DD.zip 152k .zip file


No problem

Giga980Dark.zip 304k .zip file


----------



## superj1977

Hello. Can anyone either explain perfeclty or link me too 100% accurate information on how to set fan curve how i want with MBT 1.36?
Its for a Kepler bios, i have done clocks as i need etc, i just need fan curve to be set, no less minimum of 50% and 100% at 75degress, savage i know but its still fairly quiet (3 fan cooler) and keeps my card under cool.

Like this:



Or would anyone do it for me? probably better if i can learn how to do it myself though but need a good source for the fan curve. TIA


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Hello. Can anyone either explain perfeclty or link me too 100% accurate information on how to set fan curve how i want with MBT 1.36?
> Its for a Kepler bios, i have done clocks as i need etc, i just need fan curve to be set, no less minimum of 50% and 100% at 75degress, savage i know but its still fairly quiet (3 fan cooler) and keeps my card under cool.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Or would anyone do it for me? probably better if i can learn how to do it myself though but need a good source for the fan curve. TIA


Hello there

upload your bios i will do it for you +will explain the whole fan profile for you with picture


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> I could but were still trying to figure out a few things. Ill post the final bios for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate it
Click to expand...

im pretty happy with this and i have tested it for a couple of days on and have not had any issues. 1.270v 1506/8000

GM200TDP.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Steve27

Hello all,

I've recently purchased a Gainward GTX970 Phantom. Haven't had much time to fiddle with it but I played around in MSI Afterburner and got somewhere around 1504/7600 stable OC. Now, I saw that you guys can successfully modify Maxwell bioses. Can I post my stock BIOS here so you guys can modify it? If yes, does GPUz work correctly when saving GTX 9xx bioses? The card's ASIC is 81.6% or something like that.







Sorry for the noobish post but I've been using and modding AMD cards for the last 5 GPU generations and this is my first Nvidia GPU since the 8800GT lol so I'm a bit lost.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve27*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I've recently purchased a Gainward GTX970 Phantom. Haven't had much time to fiddle with it but I played around in MSI Afterburner and got somewhere around 1504/7600 stable OC. Now, I saw that you guys can successfully modify Maxwell bioses. Can I post my stock BIOS here so you guys can modify it? If yes, does GPUz work correctly when saving GTX 9xx bioses? The card's ASIC is 81.6% or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the noobish post but I've been using and modding AMD cards for the last 5 GPU generations and this is my first Nvidia GPU since the 8800GT lol so I'm a bit lost.


Hello there.. welcome to OCN









Sure post your bios here so we can help you... and Yes GPU-Z work with maxwell cards


----------



## Steve27

Thanks! I will post the card's BIOS as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> upload your bios i will do it for you +will explain the whole fan profile for you with picture


Hey.
So in the meantime i couldnt help myself and had a play around with a bios i am working on. I managed to tweak the fans to give much better cooling, at the expense of higher rpm but still reasonable sound level.

I would still appreciate information on the Fan Control section of MBE 1.36 just to be sure i am fully understanding what i am doing.
Something like labeling the different text boxes with brief explanation and your understanding of that setting etc.

Something like either a diagram or what each setting "RPM11" etc means and min and max.
Thankyou buddy.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Hey.
> So in the meantime i couldnt help myself and had a play around with a bios i am working on. I managed to tweak the fans to give much better cooling, at the expense of higher rpm but still reasonable sound level.
> 
> I would still appreciate information on the Fan Control section of MBE 1.36 just to be sure i am fully understanding what i am doing.
> Something like labeling the different text boxes with brief explanation and your understanding of that setting etc.
> 
> Something like either a diagram or what each setting "RPM11" etc means and min and max.
> Thankyou buddy.


Okay as you see you have 3 column in MBT 1.36v for fan profile

first of all the RPM = Fan Rpm & PER = Fan percentage % &and TMP = gpu temp

first column mean the fan RPM will be 1000rpm @40c with 30% fan speed

column two mean the Fan RPM will be 2200rpm @80c with 60% fan speed

last column mean the fan RPM will be 3000rpm @90c with 100%fan speed

the PER01 and PER02 is the Min and Max fan percntage

RPM01 and RPM02 the Min and Max fan RPM ...

I hope its clear for you


----------



## Lord of meat

Bonjour!
So i have been playing around with my bios and it keeps crashing the driver, goes back to desktop.
is it insufficient power? it used to artifact but i raised the voltage and it was gone but it still crashes after about 20min or so.
can it be something i did wrong in the settings?

1.zip 151k .zip file

It does the same in both speed of 1519(report as 1518.4) and 1531.5(reports 1531.4)
btw my cooling is air and the temp in the case is 28c.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay as you see you have 3 column in MBT 1.36v for fan profile
> 
> first of all the RPM = Fan Rpm & PER = Fan percentage % &and TMP = gpu temp
> 
> first column mean the fan RPM will be 1000rpm @40c with 30% fan speed
> 
> column two mean the Fan RPM will be 2200rpm @80c with 60% fan speed
> 
> last column mean the fan RPM will be 3000rpm @90c with 100%fan speed
> 
> the PER01 and PER02 is the Min and Max fan percntage
> 
> RPM01 and RPM02 the Min and Max fan RPM ...
> 
> I hope its clear for you


Yup, that was exactly my take on this also. I just wanted a 2nd opinion on this.
Thank you very much buddy, i appreciate.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Bonjour!
> So i have been playing around with my bios and it keeps crashing the driver, goes back to desktop.
> is it insufficient power? it used to artifact but i raised the voltage and it was gone but it still crashes after about 20min or so.
> can it be something i did wrong in the settings?
> 
> 1.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> It does the same in both speed of 1519(report as 1518.4) and 1531.5(reports 1531.4)
> btw my cooling is air and the temp in the case is 28c.


Hello

Give this a try

EVGA980TiDark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & Your memory OC & 1.25v & High TDP

I change many thing in the TDP + voltage table...

the crash after 20m mean instability or wrong voltage value from the bios


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA980TiDark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & Your memory OC & 1.25v & High TDP
> 
> I change many thing in the TDP + voltage table...
> 
> the crash after 20m mean instability or wrong voltage value from the bios


ill give it a try will report if it does or dosent crash in 20 min


----------



## Lord of meat

Gave it a try no crashes after 20 min.
I changed the voltage to lower the temp and its stable so far still running 1.218v (reports 1.224v). i would like to increase the speed of the core but it might be asking too much from this card.
temp drooped from 72 to 69, AC is off right now.

Evga_980TI_DarkMeat.zip 151k .zip file


i know running the gtav for 20 min is not a test by my goal is to get it to run for more than 20 min with no artifcats at the maximum speed the card can do.
after that ill run witcher 3, metro last light benchmark and heaven. and of course report it for the people







.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Gave it a try no crashes after 20 min.
> I changed the voltage to lower the temp and its stable so far still running 1.218v (reports 1.224v). i would like to increase the speed of the core but it might be asking too much from this card.
> temp drooped from 72 to 69, AC is off right now.
> 
> Evga_980TI_DarkMeat.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> 
> i know running the gtav for 20 min is not a test by my goal is to get it to run for more than 20 min with no artifcats at the maximum speed the card can do.
> after that ill run witcher 3, metro last light benchmark and heaven. and of course report it for the people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice!

I check that bios now and you change the voltage in the right way









Have fun playing with that card


----------



## Steve27

So as promised here's my BIOS from the 970 Phantom:

GTX970PHANTOM.zip 136k .zip file


I would like it to be something like 1480 gpu / 7000 mem clock and work my way up from there until I find the best clocks for 24/7 usage. Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve27*
> 
> So as promised here's my BIOS from the 970 Phantom:
> 
> GTX970PHANTOM.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I would like it to be something like 1480 gpu / 7000 mem clock and work my way up from there until I find the best clocks for 24/7 usage. Thanks!


Here you go

970PhantomDark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1480mhz & stock memory clock & higher TDP & Boost off

now just start pushing the clock farther along with voltage.. one you find the max stable clock report back here









make sure all OC software reset to defalut before flashing..

GL


----------



## Lord of meat

in the witcher im getting red dots. not squares.


----------



## Steve27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 970PhantomDark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1480mhz & stock memory clock & higher TDP & Boost off
> 
> now just start pushing the clock farther along with voltage.. one you find the max stable clock report back here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure all OC software reset to defalut before flashing..
> 
> GL


Thanks alot for the modded bios! Flashing went well although I was skeptical at first when flashing a GPU bios under Windows.







The card seems like a decent one when it comes to GPU frequency but memory wise isn't much of a champ, especially compared to some G1s I've seen on the forums that seem to do 8GHz easily. Maybe that Elpida memory that mine has just doesn't seem to like anything above 7600MHz and instantly shows up like random white dots during Valley Benchmark, voltage doesn't seem to help either. GPU wise if I go above 1530 I get random crashes and blu/red missing textures from time to time so my best bet would be to stick under that value. It's a pity that the cooler just doesn't handle temps very well and are a bit high even at 100% fan speed (which is surprisingly silent btw).
Anyway here's a quick screenshot from what I've achieved, I'll be tweaking it tomorrow and in the weekend and hope to find some decent 24/7 clocks.

PS: Your custom BIOS with 1480MHz on the GPU is actually giving me something like 1392MHz when running Valley or GTA V, is that normal? To achieve the wanted 1500MHz mark I have to manually adjust the slider in Afterburner to +122

EDIT: Here's a higher res copy of that image


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> in the witcher im getting red dots. not squares.


Try to increase the voltage a bit to 1.23v and test again you are very close from stable clock


----------



## Steve27

Also, here's a 3DMark Fire Strike score with those clocks: http://postimg.org/image/thg2jjbud/
My RAM is 2 X 8GB @ 2200MHz - 10-12-12-32


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve27*
> 
> Thanks alot for the modded bios! Flashing went well although I was skeptical at first when flashing a GPU bios under Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card seems like a decent one when it comes to GPU frequency but memory wise isn't much of a champ, especially compared to some G1s I've seen on the forums that seem to do 8GHz easily. Maybe that Elpida memory that mine has just doesn't seem to like anything above 7600MHz and instantly shows up like random white dots during Valley Benchmark, voltage doesn't seem to help either. GPU wise if I go above 1530 I get random crashes and blu/red missing textures from time to time so my best bet would be to stick under that value. It's a pity that the cooler just doesn't handle temps very well and are a bit high even at 100% fan speed (which is surprisingly silent btw).
> Anyway here's a quick screenshot from what I've achieved, I'll be tweaking it tomorrow and in the weekend and hope to find some decent 24/7 clocks.
> 
> PS: Your custom BIOS with 1480MHz on the GPU is actually giving me something like 1392MHz when running Valley or GTA V, is that normal? To achieve the wanted 1500MHz mark I have to manually adjust the slider in Afterburner to +122
> 
> EDIT: Here's a higher res copy of that image


Decent OC 1500mhz 1.2v very good.. but the temp isn't normal did you try stressing the card @stock bios/clock?

what about the case Airflow ? which case you have ? how much fans ? also how much the ambient temp there ?

for the memory OC its very normal for Elpida/hynix memory
Quote:


> Also, here's a 3DMark Fire Strike score with those clocks: http://postimg.org/image/thg2jjbud/
> My RAM is 2 X 8GB @ 2200MHz - 10-12-12-32


Good fire strike score


----------



## Steve27

The airflow is kinda bad because I have a Maximus V Gene and my GPU is on the first PCIex 16x slot + the 4x slot from the bottom is occupied by a Xonar STX II. I've got some PCIex x1 to x1 risers from my bitcoin mining days and I will try moving my soundcard onto one but that's a job for another day. I did some benching with stock clocks and temps hit easily 75°C. Ambient temp is around 25°C.


----------



## SeaPancake3

I've been having issues recently OC'ing my card through afterburner. It's a 980ti Gaming 6G LE (just like the 6g but with stock 980ti speeds). Sometimes it's rock solid at 1450mhz boost other times I cant get it past 1300. ASIC quality is 73%. Figured i'd see if you could work your magic @Mr-Dark ! I attached my stock bios

980ti_LE_stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve27*
> 
> The airflow is kinda bad because I have a Maximus V Gene and my GPU is on the first PCIex 16x slot + the 4x slot from the bottom is occupied by a Xonar STX II. I've got some PCIex x1 to x1 risers from my bitcoin mining days and I will try moving my soundcard onto one but that's a job for another day. I did some benching with stock clocks and temps hit easily 75°C. Ambient temp is around 25°C.


Anyway its safe temp anything under 90c is okay also try to improve the Airflow









Quote:


> I've been having issues recently OC'ing my card through afterburner. It's a 980ti Gaming 6G LE (just like the 6g but with stock 980ti speeds). Sometimes it's rock solid at 1450mhz boost other times I cant get it past 1300. ASIC quality is 73%. Figured i'd see if you could work your magic @Mr-Dark ! I attached my stock bios 980ti_LE_stock.zip 152k .zip file


Give this a try

980TIDark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506Mhz & 3.7Ghe memory & 1.25v & Higher TDP & Boost off & Custom fan curve with 0% fan mode disable

make sure all oc software reset to default before flashing the new bios ..

GL


----------



## SeaPancake3

Unfortunately I got pretty bad artifacting and a crash when running firestrike :/ if i bring the core down 50 mhz or so in the bios tweaker, do i need to change anything else?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeaPancake3*
> 
> Unfortunately I got pretty bad artifacting and a crash when running firestrike :/ if i bring the core down 50 mhz or so in the bios tweaker, do i need to change anything else?


If he disabled boost for you, you only need to make these 4 fields match:


I'd give 1493Mhz a shot.
Stress test using DSR to run heaven or valley at 4k for a few loops.









@MrD

What did you change on my (and many other) BIOS to stop crashing at about 70c?

Also, the Disable Boost/Bake In thread doesn't tell you how to set the voltage table for my card. My sliders are different from what is on a G1 and many other cards, so I can't just copy the tables.

Nice thread. I'll help where I can.


----------



## white owl

@ SeaPancake3
Dialed back to 1493.5 Mhz

owl.zip 152k .zip file


EDIT:
While running Firestrike, have GPU-Z open. Enable logging to file. Post the log here.


----------



## SeaPancake3

@White Owl
As requested.

1493_Firestrike.txt 22k .txt file
 I'm just using afterburner to dial back that way i don't have to deal with making multiple BIOS'. If you think there would be a significant difference please let me know. It crashes within the first graphics test if that provides further insight. (Also i'm getting some pretty nasty coil whine which i've never heard my card do before, but I can deal with)

-edit-
I noticed the card doesnt hit 1493 as expected and reported in GPU-Z but only 1480, strange...


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeaPancake3*
> 
> As requested.
> 
> 1493_Firestrike.txt 22k .txt file
> I'm just using afterburner to dial back that way i don't have to deal with making multiple BIOS'. If you think there would be a significant difference please let me know. It crashes within the first graphics test if that provides further insight. (Also i'm getting some pretty nasty coil whine which i've never heard my card do before, but I can deal with)


Don't use afterburner. Reset it to defaults and close out of it. Disable auto start with Windows.
In that run it should have said 1493Mhz, not 1480Mhz.

Flash to this:

whiteowl.zip 152k .zip file


Dialed down to 1455Mhz.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Steve27
try experimenting with the fan curve in the bios, my card has never seen anything over 60*C on AIR.


----------



## SeaPancake3

@white owl

Ran at 1455 without a hitch.

1455_Firestrike.txt 59k .txt file


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Steve27
> try experimenting with the fan curve in the bios, my card has never seen anything over 60*C on AIR.


My stock profile was garbage. Replacing TIM with Antec Nano Diamond dropped load temps about 10c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeaPancake3*
> 
> @White Owl
> 
> Ran at 1455 without a hitch.
> 
> 1455_Firestrike.txt 59k .txt file


What was your score?

EDIT:
Flash to this:

1455.zip 152k .zip file


It's the same BIOS with a fan profile. When temps hit 58c the fans will spin half speed and full speed at 70c.

You had temps up in the 75c area which Maxwell doesn't like.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791


Pretty damn good.

Current BIOS, Stock voltage (hard locked):


Stock BIOS, Stock CPU:


EDIT:
@DeathAngel

What kind of PNY ram do you have?
I'd run firestrike with your best matching set of ram (overclocked, duh)
I had 2 sticks of Kingston but it hurt my firestrike score and crashed games.

Now runs at 1866 @ 1.6v.


----------



## SeaPancake3

@white owl

1455_2_Firestrike.txt 62k .txt file
 Didn't know maxwell was that picky, i would've run up to 80 comfortably 0.o I'll repaste the card this weekend, I think i have some antec nano diamond left. Stock stuff wasn't great on my last MSI card, so, we'll see how that goes


----------



## white owl

Clean with alcohol and smear the entire die with a super thin layer. I used my finger.








Judging by your log, I'd say you need it. Your fans shouldn't need to hit 100% to keep it under 72c.

If your temps drop like mine did, you may be able to get some more speed out of it.


----------



## SeaPancake3

Can't do that man, i'm a diehard "pea method" guy. Lol, and yeah, I had a g1 970 that dropped 7-8 degrees or so


----------



## DeathAngel74

PNY PC3-12800 DDR3 2x8GB @ 1600Mhz
Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 DDR3 2x8GB @ 1600Mhz


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> PNY PC3-12800 DDR3 2x8GB @ 1600Mhz
> Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 DDR3 2x8GB @ 1600Mhz


Mine is some orange ram I got from best buy for my old rig.
I'm surprised they OC'd.


----------



## Vellinious

I did a single card run a couple of nights ago. I would have liked to get more graphics score out of it, but.....eh.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6051494


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeaPancake3*
> 
> Unfortunately I got pretty bad artifacting and a crash when running firestrike :/ if i bring the core down 50 mhz or so in the bios tweaker, do i need to change anything else?


So 1450Mhz is the sweet spot for that card not bad at all

this bios should do the trick for you

980TI1455mhzDark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455Mhz and Custom fan curve
Quote:


> If he disabled boost for you, you only need to make these 4 fields match:
> 
> I'd give 1493Mhz a shot.
> Stress test using DSR to run heaven or valley at 4k for a few loops. thumb.gif
> 
> @MrD
> 
> What did you change on my (and many other) BIOS to stop crashing at about 70c?
> 
> Also, the Disable Boost/Bake In thread doesn't tell you how to set the voltage table for my card. My sliders are different from what is on a G1 and many other cards, so I can't just copy the tables.
> 
> Nice thread. I'll help where I can.


Welcome to my thread

those 980 TI need some change in the ( Boost states table ) and difference entry for clock in the common table see this



Disable the boost will stop the throttle @70c nothing else also those maxwell card have no problem work @full speed <85c (with boost off )

MBT 1.36 need some update to fix the voltage problem for some TI card some slider still missing

Keep in mind the MSI gaming can't keep the temp under 75c even with 100% fan


----------



## Steve27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Steve27
> try experimenting with the fan curve in the bios, my card has never seen anything over 60*C on AIR.


The fan is at 100% when the temp is above 70°C, it's a custom curve that I've created in Afterburner. I will replace the TIM probably Saturday when I'll have some spare time. Some MX-4 should do the trick although a better solution would be moving my Xonar STX II to a lower bracket using a x1 to x1 PCIex riser.


----------



## SeaPancake3

I think i'm actually going to stick with white owl's bios and tweak the fan curve to be a bit less aggressive, but still hit 100% at a lower temp. With your fan curve I hit 85 degrees and crashed. I don't mind the extra noise, it's just the quick ramp up to 100% that's a bit jolting. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So 1450Mhz is the sweet spot for that card not bad at all
> 
> this bios should do the trick for you
> 
> 980TI1455mhzDark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1455Mhz and Custom fan curve
> Welcome to my thread
> 
> those 980 TI need some change in the ( Boost states table ) and difference entry for clock in the common table see this
> 
> 
> 
> Disable the boost will stop the throttle @70c nothing else also those maxwell card have no problem work @full speed <85c (with boost off )
> 
> MBT 1.36 need some update to fix the voltage problem for some TI card some slider still missing
> 
> Keep in mind the MSI gaming can't keep the temp under 75c even with 100% fan


So you can hit 85 with no crash as long as it's not using boost? If only I could get over the stock voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeaPancake3*
> 
> I think i'm actually going to stick with white owl's bios and tweak the fan curve to be a bit less aggressive, but still hit 100% at a lower temp. With your fan curve I hit 85 degrees and crashed. I don't mind the extra noise, it's just the quick ramp up to 100% that's a bit jolting. Thanks for all the help guys!


I'd use the one that nets the best score.
Between Laithan and Mr.D here, it took quite a bit of tweaking to get over my 12000 hump in Firestrike.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> So you can hit 85 with no crash as long as it's not using boost? If only I could get over the stock voltage.


Yes


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So 1450Mhz is the sweet spot for that card not bad at all
> 
> this bios should do the trick for you
> 
> 980TI1455mhzDark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1455Mhz and Custom fan curve
> Welcome to my thread
> 
> those 980 TI need some change in the ( Boost states table ) and difference entry for clock in the common table see this
> 
> 
> 
> Disable the boost will stop the throttle @70c nothing else also those maxwell card have no problem work @full speed <85c (with boost off )
> 
> MBT 1.36 need some update to fix the voltage problem for some TI card some slider still missing
> 
> Keep in mind the MSI gaming can't keep the temp under 75c even with 100% fan
> 
> 
> 
> So you can hit 85 with no crash as long as it's not using boost? If only I could get over the stock voltage.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeaPancake3*
> 
> I think i'm actually going to stick with white owl's bios and tweak the fan curve to be a bit less aggressive, but still hit 100% at a lower temp. With your fan curve I hit 85 degrees and crashed. I don't mind the extra noise, it's just the quick ramp up to 100% that's a bit jolting. Thanks for all the help guys!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd use the one that nets the best score.
> Between Laithan and Mr.D here, it took quite a bit of tweaking to get over my 12000 hump in Firestrike.
Click to expand...

My msi 970 stays under 70 at stock voltage on 100% fan speed.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> My msi 970 stays under 70 at stock voltage on 100% fan speed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Im talking about 980 Ti card


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> My msi 970 stays under 70 at stock voltage on 100% fan speed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking about 980 Ti card
Click to expand...

Sorry my bad :thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaPancake3

So I guess 1455 is it for this card, I get artifacting at 1468, Managed to push mem to 4000 though, reports 2000 in gpuz. Netted a firestrike score of 16250! You guys are awesome


----------



## Toshy

Hey Mr Dark

Would you be able to assist with a bios for my card its a EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 under water at the moment.
ASIC quailty is 77.2 on the card with samsung memory.

Toshy-GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Thanks alot!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toshy*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark
> 
> Would you be able to assist with a bios for my card its a EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 under water at the moment.
> ASIC quailty is 77.2 on the card with samsung memory.
> 
> Toshy-GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks alot!


Hello there

Give this a try

EVGA980Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1531Mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.26v & Boost off & 340W TDP

flash and report back!
Quote:


> So I guess 1455 is it for this card, I get artifacting at 1468, Managed to push mem to 4000 though, reports 2000 in gpuz. Netted a firestrike score of 16250! You guys are awesome


1450mhz is very good OC for Ti card









GL


----------



## Toshy

Reporting back , Seems to not like being clocked this high Getting bit of crashes , Was benching fine for a hour or so in Heaven . So its close to Stable , Crashing in rocket league not in a demanding game which is wierd


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toshy*
> 
> Reporting back , Seems to not like being clocked this high Getting bit of crashes , Was benching fine for a hour or so in Heaven . So its close to Stable , Crashing in rocket league not in a demanding game which is wierd


drop the core clock to 1519 or 1506mhz and report back


----------



## ouaibe

Hi Mr-Dark,

Here is my GTX980 Ref Bios tweaked following Zoson method. I've got an Accelero hybrid AIO water cooling kit on it, so temp or fan speed isn't an issue. ASIC Quality is low, 65%. I can't pass 1455 Mhz without having artifacts. If you can help...

Thanks!

GM204-backup.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ouaibe*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> Here is my GTX980 Ref Bios tweaked following Zoson method. I've got an Accelero hybrid AIO water cooling kit on it, so temp or fan speed isn't an issue. ASIC Quality is low, 65%. I can't pass 1455 Mhz without having artifacts. If you can help...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GM204-backup.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

EVGA980Dark.zip 137k .zip file


The core clock still 1455mhz but you can start pushing the clock farther

Flash and report back!

GL


----------



## odin2free

Ok so here is the bios for my
MSI GTX970 100ME

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Ok so here is the bios for my
> MSI GTX970 100ME
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


What you like to do ? any stable clock/voltage you try before ?


----------



## odin2free

Testing right now...sorry lol
Getting the right settings dialed in so i can give you some numbers...
Forgot you dont just have a quick boom there you go....
Need to give ya numbers to work with


----------



## SP33DH34DS

Hi Mr-Dark,

I have the Galax GTX 980 Ti HOF LN2 Edition and i have some problems with it.
The fans make random spin downs and this is really noticeable.

I hope you can fix that!

This is already the XOC Bios, so you don't have do Change the TDP.
But i really appreciate it if you can disable the Boost and set the Core Clock to 1506Mhz!

Greetz

Z0723_M15Z_XOC.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SP33DH34DS*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I have the Galax GTX 980 Ti HOF LN2 Edition and i have some problems with it.
> The fans make random spin downs and this is really noticeable.
> 
> I hope you can fix that!
> 
> This is already the XOC Bios, so you don't have do Change the TDP.
> But i really appreciate it if you can disable the Boost and set the Core Clock to 1506Mhz!
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Z0723_M15Z_XOC.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

980TiLN2Dark.zip 152k .zip file


I set the core clock to 1506mhz and the boost already disable & increase the minimum fan rpm from 900 to 1100 this should fix the random spin down

that card have beast bios 990W TDP


----------



## SP33DH34DS

Thanks sir!

Ahh, that explains why I only hit 20% power target with this bios









I try the bios and report back.


----------



## Toshy

Reporting back once again , Dropped core to 1506 , Been Stable the past 6 hours so far so good ! . Thanks Mr Dark!


----------



## SP33DH34DS

Hi,

I'm also reporting back!
The spin down still exists but it's better.

While I played games I noticed that I only get 1367Mhz with your bios.

Here are Screens from GPU-Z and nvidia inspector!

The Screenshot from nvidia inspector is in idle mode


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I need two bioses for three cards!









2x 980 G1 (custom pcb)
1x Evga SC 980 (refrence pcb)

Would like them both to boost to to 1400mhz and mem could be stock, same for the voltage.









Also, What happends if i flash a bios ment for refrence boards to a custom bord gpu?

Cheers!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toshy*
> 
> Reporting back once again , Dropped core to 1506 , Been Stable the past 6 hours so far so good ! . Thanks Mr Dark!


Nice!
Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also reporting back!
> The spin down still exists but it's better.
> 
> While I played games I noticed that I only get 1367Mhz with your bios.
> 
> Here are Screens from GPU-Z and nvidia inspector!
> 
> The Screenshot from nvidia inspector is in idle mode


its normal the clock 1367mhz because the voltage stay at stock...for 1506mhz we need to locked the voltage to 1.275v and you can push the clock more

about the fan we can increase the Min fan RPM again to avoid the problem ...

let me know if you want to try new bios with 1.275v and higher min fan rpm..
Quote:


> I need two bioses for three cards! biggrin.gif
> 
> 2x 980 G1 (custom pcb)
> 1x Evga SC 980 (refrence pcb)
> 
> Would like them both to boost to to 1400mhz and mem could be stock, same for the voltage. smile.gif
> 
> Also, What happends if i flash a bios ment for refrence boards to a custom bord gpu?
> 
> Cheers! thumbsupsmiley.png


Hello

Sure i can do that just upload the original bios so i can help you









if you flash reference bios to custom PCB it should work but the OC ability will be lower than the stock bios


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice!
> its normal the clock 1367mhz because the voltage stay at stock...for 1506mhz we need to locked the voltage to 1.275v and you can push the clock more
> 
> about the fan we can increase the Min fan RPM again to avoid the problem ...
> 
> let me know if you want to try new bios with 1.275v and higher min fan rpm..
> Hello
> 
> Sure i can do that just upload the original bios so i can help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you flash reference bios to custom PCB it should work but the OC ability will be lower than the stock bios


Thanks! Just haft to find the stock bios, the SC bios i also haft to wait for, getting the third card next week ^^

Will be back here asap! Rep!+


----------



## SP33DH34DS

Hi,

Yeah I want the bios!


----------



## Steve27

Update: I've changed the stock TIM to Arctic Cooling MX-4 and moved my soundcard a bit lower using a PCIex riser, the result speak for it's it's self: max temp are between 71 and 78°C depending on benchmark / game and I've managed to reduce the fan speeds a bit:





I've been benching with these clock for a few hours and haven't had any crashes or seen any artifacts. I think I'm ready for a final BIOS with 1525 core and 7600 memory clocks (stock voltage) using the custom fan profile from the chart below:



So Mr-Dark when you have time please modify my current BIOS accordingly, here is the rom you've made last week:

970PhantomDark.zip 136k .zip file
. Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SP33DH34DS*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yeah I want the bios!


Here you go

980TIHOFDark.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Update: I've changed the stock TIM to Arctic Cooling MX-4 and moved my soundcard a bit lower using a PCIex riser, the result speak for it's it's self: max temp are between 71 and 78°C depending on benchmark / game and I've managed to reduce the fan speeds a bit:
> 
> I've been benching with these clock for a few hours and haven't had any crashes or seen any artifacts. I think I'm ready for a final BIOS with 1525 core and 7600 memory clocks (stock voltage) using the custom fan profile from the chart below:
> 
> So Mr-Dark when you have time please modify my current BIOS accordingly, here is the rom you've made last week: 970PhantomDark.zip 136k .zip file . Thanks!
> Edited by Steve27 - Today at 7:10 pm


Here you go

970PhantomDarkk.zip 136k .zip file


and 8c drop in the temp very good


----------



## Steve27

Thanks but it seems this BIOS does not work as it should, I get a code 43 error in device manager as soon as I flash the new bios and restart the PC. Can you please recheck and see if it's correctly modified?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve27*
> 
> Thanks but it seems this BIOS does not work as it should, I get a code 43 error in device manager as soon as I flash the new bios and restart the PC. Can you please recheck and see if it's correctly modified?


Sure try this

970Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Steve27

No go, still the same.







Code 43 error.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Try the last bios work for you ?


----------



## Steve27

Yes, the one where you modified only the gpu clock works well. Try modifying the stock one so that it includes only the fan profile and unlocked TDP + boost off.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve27*
> 
> Yes, the one where you modified only the gpu clock works well. Try modifying the stock one so that it includes only the fan profile and unlocked TDP + boost off.


Sure i do that

GTX970Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Steve27

Thanks, this works well. Constant GPU clock of 1519MHz. Custom fan profile also seems to be working as it should.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve27*
> 
> Thanks, this works well. Constant GPU clock of 1519MHz. Custom fan profile also seems to be working as it should.


Nice!









GL


----------



## Krautrassel

Hey Mr-Dark
I own a brand-new MSI GTX 980 card and I want to get it some more godlike!
Can you tweak two BIOS for me
First with 1506MHz, stock mem clock, max 1.275V, boost off and 300W TDP
Second 1506Mhz, 2000Mhz mem, max 1.275V, boost off and 300W TDP

Thank you in advance!









KRAUTRASSELBIOSGTX980.zip 176k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krautrassel*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark
> I own a brand-new MSI GTX 980 card and I want to get it some more godlike!
> Can you tweak two BIOS for me
> First with 1506MHz, stock mem clock, max 1.275V, boost off and 300W TDP
> Second 1506Mhz, 2000Mhz mem, max 1.275V, boost off and 300W TDP
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRAUTRASSELBIOSGTX980.zip 176k .zip file


Hello there

As you want









980GamingDark.zip 276k .zip file


----------



## rmp459

Is there any point in modding the bios for a evga 980 ti hybrid? With just a little bit of voltage I hit the TDP limit and it starts throttling, but its only a 250w card as far as I can tell.

So at 110% im at like 1498-1493 with occasional 1503mhz blips. I've only added +43mV and im instantly at the PWR cap even though Im only at like 1.2-1.22v. Wondering if it "safe"? to open it up a little considering max temps are only 53C with the stock cooler. Don't know how hot the VRMs are getting though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> Is there any point in modding the bios for a evga 980 ti hybrid? With just a little bit of voltage I hit the TDP limit and it starts throttling, but its only a 250w card as far as I can tell.
> 
> So at 110% im at like 1498-1493 with occasional 1503mhz blips. I've only added +43mV and im instantly at the PWR cap even though Im only at like 1.2-1.22v. Wondering if it "safe"? to open it up a little considering max temps are only 53C with the stock cooler. Don't know how hot the VRMs are getting though.


Why not ? still like any other 980 card









I want to ask about the voltage on that card locked or not ? ( just personal question because i like that card )

Upload your bios and let me do that for you


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Why not ? still like any other 980 card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to ask about the voltage on that card locked or not ? ( just personal question because i like that card )
> 
> Upload your bios and let me do that for you


I can turn the voltage up to 1.224v on the stock bios as far as I know. I don't know if it will go past that with a modded bios or anything. I think it is just a reference card with a cooler on it because EK lists the normal titan x water block for it like the other evga reference cards.

Right now I hit a TDP/PWR wall at ~1500mhz with only a little added voltage and have no stability issues as far as I can tell. It's getting throttled down to like 1480ish because of TDP.

I'll upload the bios tonight or tomorrow. Stuck at work right now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I can turn the voltage up to 1.224v on the stock bios as far as I know. I don't know if it will go past that with a modded bios or anything. I think it is just a reference card with a cooler on it because EK lists the normal titan x water block for it like the other evga reference cards.
> 
> Right now I hit a TDP/PWR wall at ~1500mhz with only a little added voltage and have no stability issues as far as I can tell. It's getting throttled down to like 1480ish because of TDP.
> 
> I'll upload the bios tonight or tomorrow. Stuck at work right now.


Some card have reference PCB but with voltage locked to 1.21 and some to 1.26 and some to 1.31v...

the custom bios with higher TDP will fix the throttle problem completely


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Some card have reference PCB but with voltage locked to 1.21 and some to 1.26 and some to 1.31v...
> 
> the custom bios with higher TDP will fix the throttle problem completely


Ah good to know.

Is it necessary to "disable" the graphics card when you download the bios with gpu-z ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> Ah good to know.
> 
> Is it necessary to "disable" the graphics card when you download the bios with gpu-z ?


No its not Gpu-Z will do that automatically


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No its not Gpu-Z will do that automatically


Here is the EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid BIOS:

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Wijkert

Would like to change my tdp limit as well and just like rmp459 I am running a 980 Ti Hybrid. While benchmarking it is stable at 1470 in either Ark or Bf4 I have to clock it back to 1450 @ 1.193 (stock voltage). Even at stock voltage the tdp is a limiting factor. Temperatures are great though. At 19c ambient I get a maximum of 46c. Use 2 nf-f12's in push/pull at low rpm. Would like to just use the voltage I can at with Afterburner, so I have the option of using less, when playing lighter games. So just a modded bios with a higher tdp limit would be great!

EDIT: ASIC is 65.2%

Hybrid_stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> Here is the EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid BIOS:
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Here you go

980TIHybridTDP.zip 152k .zip file


No throttle anymore
Quote:


> Would like to change my tdp limit as well and just like rmp459 I am running a 980 Ti Hybrid. While benchmarking it is stable at 1470 in either Ark or Bf4 I have to clock it back to 1450 @ 1.193 (stock voltage). Even at stock voltage the tdp is a limiting factor. Temperatures are great though. At 19c ambient I get a maximum of 46c. Use 2 nf-f12's in push/pull at low rpm. Would like to just use the voltage I can at with Afterburner, so I have the option of using less, when playing lighter games. So just a modded bios with a higher tdp limit would be great!
> 
> EDIT: ASIC is 65.2%
> 
> Hybrid_stock.zip 152k .zi


Here you go

Hybrid_TDP.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Wijkert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No throttle anymore
> Here you go
> 
> Hybrid_TDP.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks a bunch sir! I believe I successfully flashed the modded bios. Is it normal that I no longer can change the power limit to a value higher then 100% in afterburner?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> Thanks a bunch sir! I believe I successfully flashed the modded bios. Is it normal that I no longer can change the power limit to a value higher then 100% in afterburner?


Yes thats normal the TDP increased from the bios no need to adjust the TDP slider anymore


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 980TIHybridTDP.zip 152k .zip file


I'll give it a try when I get home tonight. Just got my cpu dialed in last night and stuck at work now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I'll give it a try when I get home tonight. Just got my cpu dialed in last night and stuck at work now.


Which CPU (4790k or 6700k) ? do not tell me the cpu in your sig


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Which CPU (4790k or 6700k) ? do not tell me the cpu in your sig


5960x, picked it up over the weekend.








I was messing around with 4.5ghz (1.25v), seems stable - but alot less heat and voltage for 4.4 (~1.19v), which seems like the better choice for 24/7.
Been running aida64, hwbot x265 4k, and now realbench most of the night. Passed everything so far.

I'm going to go back to the GPU with the bios you uploaded before I think about messing around with 4.5 again. I was sorta sad when I was hitting a TDP cap like instantly.


----------



## seithan

Hello, i was posting to the 980 owners page for having stability issues with my card. A fellow recommended to repost here.

I have a G1 980 with Samsung memories and while it can clock to 1500/8000 and not budge for a while, other times its really unstable and wont maintain good operation for more of one or two hours.

I ran GPUZ while i was playing a favourite game of mine, GTAV, and took a screenie when the game crashed:


GPUZ reports 1.243v

This is my BIOS if you get some time to kill, id like to try it out
a modded one.

GTX980G1_StockBIOS_29-9-15.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Jorginto

Hey,

could you increase power limit, turn off boost and any temp limits.

GM200jorg.zip 152k .zip file


THX


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> could you increase power limit, turn off boost and any temp limits.
> 
> GM200jorg.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> THX


Woah...did you already change some things in the voltage table? I increased the TDP to 420 and the power limit to 375 (420 with the slider). Left everything else as you had it. Dark may have other ideas though.

GM200a.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> 5960x, picked it up over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was messing around with 4.5ghz (1.25v), seems stable - but alot less heat and voltage for 4.4 (~1.19v), which seems like the better choice for 24/7.
> Been running aida64, hwbot x265 4k, and now realbench most of the night. Passed everything so far.
> 
> I'm going to go back to the GPU with the bios you uploaded before I think about messing around with 4.5 again. I was sorta sad when I was hitting a TDP cap like instantly.


Sound like a J batch right ? 5960X 4.5ghz @1.25v is very good you won the silicon








Quote:


> Hello, i was posting to the 980 owners page for having stability issues with my card. A fellow recommended to repost here.
> 
> I have a G1 980 with Samsung memories and while it can clock to 1500/8000 and not budge for a while, other times its really unstable and wont maintain good operation for more of one or two hours.
> 
> I ran GPUZ while i was playing a favourite game of mine, GTAV, and took a screenie when the game crashed:
> 
> GPUZ reports 1.243v
> 
> This is my BIOS if you get some time to kill, id like to try it out
> a modded one.
> GTX980G1_StockBIOS_29-9-15.zip 134k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

GTX980G1Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506Mhz & 8 Ghz memory & 1.25v & Boost off & 380W TDP

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hey,
> 
> could you increase power limit, turn off boost and any temp limits.
> 
> GM200jorg.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> THX


Give this a try

GM200Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & boost off & 380W TDP the rest stay at stock
Quote:


> Woah...did you already change some things in the voltage table? I increased the TDP to 420 and the power limit to 375 (420 with the slider). Left everything else as you had it. Dark may have other ideas though.
> 
> GM200a.zip 152k .zip file


Thats bios should work fine but i see setting all 3 clock column to Entry 0 just better no chance for clock drop or something & I like to disable the TDP slider any way the gpu will not pull anything over 380W


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like a J batch right ? 5960X 4.5ghz @1.25v is very good you won the silicon


If they still print the batches on the box, i'd have to check.
I didn't bother looking when I installed it.

Seems like an above average chip based on what I see online.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> If they still print the batches on the box, i'd have to check.
> I didn't bother looking when I installed it.
> 
> Seems like an above average chip based on what I see online.


Yes the batch on the Box


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Core clock 1506Mhz & 8 Ghz memory & 1.25v & Boost off & 380W TDP
> 
> flash and report back!
> Give this a try


Thanx for the BIOS!

Installed and on trial. Looks stable so far and i get no perfomance capping either









Thumbs up for you Mr Dark!


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes the batch on the Box


J520B350


----------



## hotdogwithonion

Mr_Dark,

I recently bought an GTX-950 model made by Gigabyte, and find the fans very noisy. I followed this other thread but wasn't able to fix the problem:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1571585/gtx950-gigabyte-gv-950oc-2gd-loud-1400rpm-33-fixed

I have flashed the card with the latest BIOS directly from Gigabyte, and when I modify fan values with Maxwell-Bios-Tweaker, I get a lot of fan throttling. The likely reason being why MBT author had put "(Experimental)" next to Fan Control section.

I am only looking to lower fan RPMs, and the noise. I would appreciate if you could guide me to do it. Here are GPU-Z images and the BIOS files:




original BIOS version F1:

Gigabyte.Original.GTX-N950WF2OC-2GD.F1-84.06.2F.00.5A.zip 149k .zip file


most recent BIOS version F2:

Gigabyte.GTX950.2048.150806-N950WF2OC-2GD.F2-84.06.2F.00.7C.zip 149k .zip file


Thank you.


----------



## brfield

Using your video I got my reference 980 to a core clock of 1550 with the memory at 4000. My max temps are 73° due to a pretty aggressive fan profile. I used the EVGA AIRv2 from Zoson's thread as my template. Woot. Currently using a core voltage of 1.275V
Gonna keep playing with it to see where my maxes are. My ASIC is only 65%


----------



## rmp459

How safe is 1.243v on a 980 Ti for 24/7 use?

The GPU is water cooled and doesn't go above 53C, but the VRMs are still air cooled.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> How safe is 1.243v on a 980 Ti for 24/7 use?
> 
> The GPU is water cooled and doesn't go above 53C, but the VRMs are still air cooled.


I would think that's plenty safe, as long as temps are manageable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Thanx for the BIOS!
> 
> Installed and on trial. Looks stable so far and i get no perfomance capping either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbs up for you Mr Dark!


Glad its work for you








Quote:


> J520B350


As i tell you almost all J batch good








Quote:


> Mr_Dark,
> 
> I recently bought an GTX-950 model made by Gigabyte, and find the fans very noisy. I followed this other thread but wasn't able to fix the problem:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1571585/gtx950-gigabyte-gv-950oc-2gd-loud-1400rpm-33-fixed
> 
> I have flashed the card with the latest BIOS directly from Gigabyte, and when I modify fan values with Maxwell-Bios-Tweaker, I get a lot of fan throttling. The likely reason being why MBT author had put "(Experimental)" next to Fan Control section.
> 
> I am only looking to lower fan RPMs, and the noise. I would appreciate if you could guide me to do it. Here are GPU-Z images and the BIOS files:
> 
> original BIOS version F1:
> Gigabyte.Original.GTX-N950WF2OC-2GD.F1-84.06.2F.00.5A.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> most recent BIOS version F2:
> Gigabyte.GTX950.2048.150806-N950WF2OC-2GD.F2-84.06.2F.00.7C.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> Thank you.


Hello

Give this a try

Gigabyte.GTX950Fan.zip 149k .zip file


You need to know gigabyte fans have Min clock if you try to go lower the fan will start throttling & hit 100 randomly so you need to try what the Minimum for your card

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Using your video I got my reference 980 to a core clock of 1550 with the memory at 4000. My max temps are 73° due to a pretty aggressive fan profile. I used the EVGA AIRv2 from Zoson's thread as my template. Woot. Currently using a core voltage of 1.275V
> Gonna keep playing with it to see where my maxes are. My ASIC is only 65% frown.gif


1550/8000 is very good (if stable ) as Zoson bios have boost enable you can upload your bios here so we can disable the boost for you maybe you gain few mhz
Quote:


> How safe is 1.243v on a 980 Ti for 24/7 use?
> 
> The GPU is water cooled and doesn't go above 53C, but the VRMs are still air cooled.


+1
Quote:


> I would think that's plenty safe, as long as temps are manageable.


----------



## rmp459

Managed like 1500mhz even with the TDP disabled @ 1.243v. 1513 and higher would fail at some late stage of firestrike. Temps never seem to go above like 53/54C with the hybrid cooler, I'll assume the regular fan is moving enough air for the VRMs.

Went back and forth between the stock bios and the custom one and it seems that this is the same max voltage that the card can do with the stock bios as well. Everything online said that max voltage was 1.224v?, but GPU-Z reports 1.243v regularly while trying to hit the 110% tdp cap. I guess if they have no issues letting people hit that voltage on a stock card, it should be okay to run 24/7.


----------



## hotdogwithonion

Mr_Dark,

Thanks for the file, however it didn't solve the problem. As you can see in the attached GPU-Z image, the fan RPM is quite spiky.



This is what brings me to think that MBT's Fan Control values do not correspond to the labels which supposedly depict them,
hence the author's "(Experimental)" note. Either they are not mapped correctly, or they are mismatched.

Thank you.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> Managed like 1500mhz even with the TDP disabled @ 1.243v. 1513 and higher would fail at some late stage of firestrike. Temps never seem to go above like 53/54C with the hybrid cooler, I'll assume the regular fan is moving enough air for the VRMs.
> 
> Went back and forth between the stock bios and the custom one and it seems that this is the same max voltage that the card can do with the stock bios as well. Everything online said that max voltage was 1.224v?, but GPU-Z reports 1.243v regularly while trying to hit the 110% tdp cap. I guess if they have no issues letting people hit that voltage on a stock card, it should be okay to run 24/7.


Anything under 1.3v is okay specially with hybrid cooler dont worry and i recommended the custom bios with higher TDP to avoid the gpu throttle
Quote:


> Mr_Dark,
> 
> Thanks for the file, however it didn't solve the problem. As you can see in the attached GPU-Z image, the fan RPM is quite spiky.
> 
> This is what brings me to think that MBT's Fan Control values do not correspond to the labels which supposedly depict them,
> hence the author's "(Experimental)" note. Either they are not mapped correctly, or they are mismatched.


don't worry i know that will happen as i tell you you need to try many min RPM value to find the lowest fan rpm work for you

try this

Gigabyte.GTX950.900rpm.zip 149k .zip file


this should work fine as i do that to the same card 3 weeks ago i think









if you want to play with Fan rpm look at this



just change those value to the same this the Min fan rpm and its not experimental at all lool


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ hotdogwithonion ,
Should work...

gtx_950_fanmod.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## Jorginto

Hey dark, I flashed your bios on my 980 Ti. So far I pushed it to 1515 core (ingame Mad Max 1h) but I saw, that from time the voltage goes from 1,218 up to 1,237 and than the card increases the clock to 1525. Can I set 1,237V somehow?


----------



## Thetbrett

hello Mr Dark, was wondering if you could your thing with my bios?

Gainward 980 ti Phoenix
ASIC 72.3
6+8 pin power
Hynix memory
Stock boost 1354.2

this was from a full run of Valley.

I have had it up to 1458 with overvolt, and the memory doesn't seem to like too much OC. The fan profile is not too good either. When using Precicion X fan curve it never goes past 65. Would love to see what you can do with this.

Phoenix.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Hey dark, I flashed your bios on my 980 Ti. So far I pushed it to 1515 core (ingame Mad Max 1h) but I saw, that from time the voltage goes from 1,218 up to 1,237 and than the card increases the clock to 1525. Can I set 1,237V somehow?


Thats normal with stock voltage table.. give this a try

GM200Dark.zip 152k .zip file


I set the voltage to 1.237v








Quote:


> hello Mr Dark, was wondering if you could your thing with my bios?
> 
> Gainward 980 ti Phoenix
> ASIC 72.3
> 6+8 pin power
> Hynix memory
> Stock boost 1354.2
> 
> this was from a full run of Valley.
> 
> I have had it up to 1458 with overvolt, and the memory doesn't seem to like too much OC. The fan profile is not too good either. When using Precicion X fan curve it never goes past 65. Would love to see what you can do with this.
> Phoenix.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

980TiDark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506Mhz & 3.7Ghz memory & 1.243v & Higher TDP & custom fan curve & Boost off

keep in mind some 980 ti card will not boost to the same clock we set in the bios even with boost off so dont worry if the card boost to <1500mhz MBT need update to support 980 Ti card 100%

Flash and report back!


----------



## Thetbrett

It didn't like it too much. It got through a run of valley, but not smoothly, it stalled a few times but didn't crash. One thing I have noticed now is that my cards have some coil whine. I guess they have never run that fast before. Also, does this bios make the card run at 1506 all the time, and never clock down at idle?


----------



## Thetbrett

ok, so it does step down, this from a run of The Witcher 3

but that coil whine, anything above 70% fans. Might have to RMA. I was thinking maybe a little less on the memory.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> It didn't like it too much. It got through a run of valley, but not smoothly, it stalled a few times but didn't crash. One thing I have noticed now is that my cards have some coil whine. I guess they have never run that fast before. Also, does this bios make the card run at 1506 all the time, and never clock down at idle?


I see in the picture the memory clock is 3950mhz you increase that from OC software ? i set the memory clock to 3700mhz maybe this the problem drop the memory clock to 3.7ghz and test again

also try some game or 3Dmark as stability test & the card will IDLE @low clock/voltage


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I see in the picture the memory clock is 3950mhz you increase that from OC software ? i set the memory clock to 3700mhz maybe this the problem drop the memory clock to 3.7ghz and test again
> 
> also try some game or 3Dmark as stability test & the card will IDLE @low clock/voltage


no oC software at all.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> no oC software at all.


then try this bios should fix the memory clock

Phoenix.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> then try this bios should fix the memory clock
> 
> Phoenix.zip 152k .zip file


thank, and the coil whine is coming from the PSU thanfully.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> then try this bios should fix the memory clock
> 
> Phoenix.zip 152k .zip file


still went up to 3953.5. Funny thing is, I flashed the stock bios back and run Heaven benchmark, got a score of 100, no oc. Flashed your bios, got 100.1. Anyway, I need some sleep, 4am here, thanks for this, and I will do some more benching later today.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> still went up to 3953.5. Funny thing is, I flashed the stock bios back and run Heaven benchmark, got a score of 100, no oc. Flashed your bios, got 100.1. Anyway, I need some sleep, 4am here, thanks for this, and I will do some more benching later today.


Sound like you need clean install for the driver.. its 10PM here


----------



## hotdogwithonion

Mr_Dark,

This is what I get with the last file you attached:



And this other is with DeathAngel74's file:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdogwithonion*
> 
> Mr_Dark,
> 
> This is what I get with the last file you attached:
> 
> 
> 
> And this other is with DeathAngel74's file:


open your stock bioa and change the minimum fan rpm to 1000 or 1100 see whats work for that card


----------



## hotdogwithonion

Mr_Dark,

Ok, will do. But I am thinking about returning this one and get an MSI 950, which is said to be very quiet.
Is it a good plan B option, in your opinion?

Thank you for your trouble.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotdogwithonion*
> 
> Mr_Dark,
> 
> Ok, will do. But I am thinking about returning this one and get an MSI 950, which is said to be very quiet.
> Is it a good plan B option, in your opinion?
> 
> Thank you for your trouble.


If you can replace that card with MSI gaming you will be happy.. gaming card is silent even at full load duo to the big fan


----------



## ssiperko

I tried a tread search for a Titan X bios.

Have you modded one yet?

I could upload one later if not.

SS


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I tried a tread search for a Titan X bios.
> 
> Have you modded one yet?
> 
> I could upload one later if not.
> 
> SS


Yes i can but the card will not boost to the same clock i set in the bios but my bios work good for higher TDP & voltage &boost off & memory OC


----------



## Thetbrett

Hello again Mr Dark. This is from a couple of runs of heaven from the last bios you did for me last night.

the memory is right now, but as you can see, the clock speed is lower. I updated to 355.98 driver, maybe that has something to do with it? Also, if run Precicion X, no OC, just to monitor in game, will this affect the bios? Cheers.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Hello again Mr Dark. This is from a couple of runs of heaven from the last bios you did for me last night.
> 
> the memory is right now, but as you can see, the clock speed is lower. I updated to 355.98 driver, maybe that has something to do with it? Also, if run Precicion X, no OC, just to monitor in game, will this affect the bios? Cheers.


Well i didnt change the core clock at all i just change some value related to the memory clock.. can you try the first custom bios i give it to you ?

sound like the memory clock is driver problem to me & Precicion X will do nothing to the bios if all value to the default


----------



## Thetbrett

this is from the first bios. Crashed in Heaven as you can see. It also won't downclock, i left GPU Clock on current reading in GPU-Z.


----------



## Thetbrett

First bios, Valley run after 2 reboots, now down clocking though.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes i can but the card will not boost to the same clock i set in the bios but my bios work good for higher TDP & voltage &boost off & memory OC


Yes, that's a character of the Tx I believe.

I'll post one up tonight when I get home.

Appreciate the help.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> First bios, Valley run after 2 reboots, now down clocking though.


You need to bump your power slider up ... I usually add 5% at a time until I get no throttling.

SS


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> First bios, Valley run after 2 reboots, now down clocking though.


give this a try

TiDark.zip 152k .zip file


I change some clock value maybe this will work & the strange with 980 Ti cards some of them work just fine with old method to disable the boost and some have a problem
Quote:


> You need to bump your power slider up ... I usually add 5% at a time until I get no throttling.
> 
> SS


No need for that my custom bios have 500W TDP as you see in the pictue 65%max TDP usage


----------



## Benjiw

Hi mr dark, I have hit my power limit on my 970, What information do you need in order to make me the correct bios mod?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hi mr dark, I have hit my power limit on my 970, What information do you need in order to make me the correct bios mod?


Hello

i need the original bios + any stable clock for you also if you want specific voltage


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> i need the original bios + any stable clock for you also if you want specific voltage


How do I give you the original bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How do I give you the original bios?







Then .zip the file and upload it here


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then .zip the file and upload it here


 GM204.zip 138k .zip file


What else do you need again sorry? Can I still overclock with MSI afterburner? I'm aiming to as close as 1.6ghz and as high as my samsung ram can take me.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> What else do you need again sorry? Can I still overclock with MSI afterburner? I'm aiming to as close as 1.6ghz and as high as my samsung ram can take me.


Nothing its ready









970FTWDark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & memory clock 8Ghz & 1.26v & 370W TDP & Boost off

you can start pushing the clock farther from MSI Afturburner









flash and report back!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes i can but the card will not boost to the same clock i set in the bios but my bios work good for higher TDP & voltage &boost off & memory OC


 EVGA.GTXTitanX.12288.150320_1.zip 150k .zip file


Here is the SC bios.

I don't need a fan as I'm under water and never go above 40c.

I can run 1450/2000 stable now. I'm looking for 1500/2000 let's see what how you can do. 1400/2000 everyday is fine and up from there?

SS


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> give this a try
> Thanks, will try when I get home later
> 
> TiDark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I change some clock value maybe this will work & the strange with 980 Ti cards some of them work just fine with old method to disable the boost and some have a problem
> No need for that my custom bios have 500W TDP as you see in the pictue 65%max TDP usage


this is from the first bios. Crashed in Heaven as you can see. Also, won't downclock. I left the GPU clock on current reading in GPU-z.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> EVGA.GTXTitanX.12288.150320_1.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here is the SC bios.
> 
> I don't need a fan as I'm under water and never go above 40c.
> 
> I can run 1450/2000 stable now. I'm looking for 1500/2000 let's see what how you can do. 1400/2000 everyday is fine and up from there?
> 
> SS


Give this a try

Titan-XDark.zip 301k .zip file


2 bios there first one ( EVGA titan-x dark ) have

1405mhz core clock & 2000mhz memory & voltage unlocked to 1.27v & 500W TDP

second bios have 1506mhz core clock & voltage locked to 1.25v and boost of like old maxwell card maybe it will work just fine









Quote:


> this is from the first bios. Crashed in Heaven as you can see. Also, won't downclock. I left the GPU clock on current reading in GPU-z.


If you can try this one

980TI.zip 152k .zip file


this one have boost of like old maxwell card ( 970 & 980 ) ...


----------



## seithan

Hi MrDark,

is it normal for the card not to underclock and undervolt with modded BIOS? On the other hand, does it provide better stability ingame when the card never underclock/volts?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hi MrDark,
> 
> is it normal for the card not to underclock and undervolt with modded BIOS? On the other hand, does it provide better stability ingame when the card never underclock/volts?


It depend how you moded the bios & with my bios the card will IDLE @low clock/voltage just normal & there is no advantage from using high clock 24/7

keep in mind the latest driver + Win10 sometime the gpu stay at the 3d clock while you have nothing work.. just close everything and keep gpu-z only and im sure the card will downclock just normal


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Titan-XDark.zip 301k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2 bios there first one ( EVGA titan-x dark ) have
> 
> 1405mhz core clock & 2000mhz memory & voltage unlocked to 1.27v & 500W TDP
> 
> second bios have 1506mhz core clock & voltage locked to 1.25v and boost of like old maxwell card maybe it will work just fine


Thank you kindly. I will try them this weekend.









SS


----------



## Krautrassel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> As you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980GamingDark.zip 276k .zip file


Thanks for this BIOS!
Can you modify again with this clocks?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krautrassel*
> 
> Thanks for this BIOS!
> Can you modify again with this clocks?


Here you go!









980Dark.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Thetbrett

the last bios seemed good, thanks. +rep!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> the last bios seemed good, thanks. +rep!


Nice! Glad its work for you


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! Glad its work for you


What do we know about the Galax 970s? Seems like all the bios versions I look at for them, are set to 1.212, and adding any voltage doesn't seem to do anything. Have you had any luck with that?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What do we know about the Galax 970s? Seems like all the bios versions I look at for them, are set to 1.212, and adding any voltage doesn't seem to do anything. Have you had any luck with that?


Maybe some of them is voltage locked to 1.21v from the VRM like the strix & some evga cards no way to pass the VRM limit


----------



## Thetbrett

actually, i notice that after playing the witcher 3 it was running at 1316mhz. I ran firestrike and got this

it won't go any higher in heaven or valley either.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> actually, i notice that after playing the witcher 3 it was running at 1316mhz. I ran firestrike and got this
> 
> it won't go any higher in heaven or valley either.


the first time you flash the bios the clock was 1506mhz ? if yes i recommended clean install for the driver and report back..


----------



## Thetbrett

did a clean install. and initially in gpuz it shows 1506 as highest reading, but when running something it goes back to 1316


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> did a clean install. and initially in gpuz it shows 1506 as highest reading, but when running something it goes back to 1316


Sound like your low ASIC card don't like high clock as default clock try this one have 1405mhz and you can push the clock as you like

1405mhzDark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> did a clean install. and initially in gpuz it shows 1506 as highest reading, but when running something it goes back to 1316


Maybe your hitting some form of perfcap?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like your low ASIC card don't like high clock as default clock try this one have 1405mhz and you can push the clock as you like
> 
> 1405mhzDark.zip 152k .zip file


72.3 isn't too bad. Just about to flash the last one.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Maybe your hitting some form of perfcap?


gpuz didn't show that. It has run 1506 before, on this bios too, strange.


----------



## SeaPancake3

Hey guys, back again with the BIOS from my roomates new card. EVGA 980ti Hydro, could use some help with this one as well!

evga_980ti_hydro.zip 152k .zip file
 61.1% ASIC


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like your low ASIC card don't like high clock as default clock try this one have 1405mhz and you can push the clock as you like
> 
> 1405mhzDark.zip 152k .zip file


it was driver 355.98 that was forcing the downclocks. rolled back to 355.82 and your earlier bios would go up to 1506, which my card cannot handle. Can you make another one with a gpu target of 1481? That seems to be the highest stable clock I could get.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeaPancake3*
> 
> Hey guys, back again with the BIOS from my roomates new card. EVGA 980ti Hydro, could use some help with this one as well!
> 
> evga_980ti_hydro.zip 152k .zip file
> 61.1% ASIC


Hello

give this a try

hydroDark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & 500W TDP & Boost off

if you have no stability problem start pushing the clock farther... report back when you find the max stable clock for that card...
Quote:


> it was driver 355.98 that was forcing the downclocks. rolled back to 355.82 and your earlier bios would go up to 1506, which my card cannot handle. Can you make another one with a gpu target of 1481? That seems to be the highest stable clock I could get.


Sure here you go

1481mhz.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## krillz0

Hi

I cant extract the bios from my card, can maby be that a all redy have a mod bios.

Gigabyt Ref 980 Ti

can u make a cusom whit this targets ?

1510/4050 +37mv

This bios is the one i have on the card:

wcGM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krillz0*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I cant extract the bios from my card, can maby be that a all redy have a mod bios.
> 
> Gigabyt Ref 980 Ti
> 
> can u make a cusom whit this targets ?
> 
> 1510/4050 +37mv
> 
> This bios is the one i have on the card:
> 
> wcGM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

i need specific voltage value... 1.21 & 1.23 & so i can do that for you









also you can use GPU-Z to extract the bios from the card ...


----------



## krillz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> i need specific voltage value... 1.21 & 1.23 & so i can do that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also you can use GPU-Z to extract the bios from the card ...


I cant extract whit gpu-z, it just says that the card dont suport it, but that bios is the same that are on the card now.

This is from a vally run i just did hope it's the numbers u need









test.gif 21k .gif file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krillz0*
> 
> I cant extract whit gpu-z, it just says that the card dont suport it, but that bios is the same that are on the card now.
> 
> This is from a vally run i just did hope it's the numbers u need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test.gif 21k .gif file


Here you go!

WC980TIDark.zip 152k .zip file


Flash and report back!


----------



## Tuckers

Hey mr dark i finally managed to get my hands on 2 kfa2 980 ti hof water cooled edition cards and they boost to 1405mhz already, do you think there is any need to do a custom bios and push them further? would there be much benefits for gaming?
cheers bud


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> Hey mr dark i finally managed to get my hands on 2 kfa2 980 ti hof water cooled edition cards and they boost to 1405mhz already, do you think there is any need to do a custom bios and push them further? would there be much benefits for gaming?
> cheers bud


hello there

Very nice card there you should aim for 1500/1550mhz at least its very nice boost over the stock clock (equal OC titan-X under air )

also it seem you win the silicon because 1405mhz stock boost mean high ASIC card +70% at least if i remember correctly

you can start pushing the clock farther once you find the max stable clock report back so i can modify the bios for 24/7 or you can give my a copy from the stock bios so i can give you baseline bios (1500mhz clock )


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hello there
> 
> Very nice card there you should aim for 1500/1550mhz at least its very nice boost over the stock clock (equal OC titan-X under air )
> 
> also it seem you win the silicon because 1405mhz stock boost mean high ASIC card +70% at least if i remember correctly
> 
> you can start pushing the clock farther once you find the max stable clock report back so i can modify the bios for 24/7 or you can give my a copy from the stock bios so i can give you baseline bios (1500mhz clock )


yeah 1 card is 71.2% asic and my top gpu is 70.1%,
would i see much gain by increasing the mhz in gaming tho?
how do i upload the rom file?
cheers


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> yeah 1 card is 71.2% asic and my top gpu is 70.1%,
> would i see much gain by increasing the mhz in gaming tho?
> how do i upload the rom file?
> cheers


So you have SLI right ? if yes you need custom bios with boost off to clock farther









to upload the rom file you need to .zip the files and upload it here


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So you have SLI right ? if yes you need custom bios with boost off to clock farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to upload the rom file you need to .zip the files and upload it here


yes its in sli, when i was running a benchmark it was showing that the memory clock was bottlenecking too.
this is the current stock bios

KFA2980TIHOFWCEDITION.zip 152k .zip file

do i need to flash both cards ?
ive never had to do this before so a noob.
thanks


----------



## poca123

Hi, i'm new on this forum and the only thing i did concerning this subject is flashing with official bios from msi








I got a MSI 980 Gaming 4 STOCK with a good Air cooling. I have some issue regarding GPU utilisation (and more) and i know its due to the bios limitation (GPU boost issue, voltage issue blablabla...).
I tried to find on the internet a custom bios for my card but haven't :-( If some one could give me a SAFE (with no GPU boost, high gpu utilisation, some thing better and very plug & play because i'm kind a noob concerning oc, i just want to unleash the beast without risk (no green saving, max perf every time)) custom bios to flash my card it would be very nice .

More spec for my card
http://www.materiel.net/carte-graphique/msi-geforce-gtx-980-gaming-4-go-109104.html
When i put gpu usage i got like max 29 in csgo ;(

A gpu z after playing 5mn

http://hpics.li/51846e1

Really would like you help sire


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> yes its in sli, when i was running a benchmark it was showing that the memory clock was bottlenecking too.
> this is the current stock bios
> 
> KFA2980TIHOFWCEDITION.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> do i need to flash both cards ?
> ive never had to do this before so a noob.
> thanks


Give this a try

980TIHOFDark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP & boost off

you need to flash both card for sure read the first page its very helpful. there a ( video how to flash and Nvflash command for sli user ) also what you mean by ( showing that the memory clock was bottlenecking )?

if you have a problem with voltage (stay at 1.21v ) you need to switch to the 2nd bios switch and upload the bios again to enable higher voltage/TDP mode..

GL


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980TIHOFDark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> you need to flash both card for sure read the first page its very helpful. there a ( video how to flash and Nvflash command for sli user ) also what you mean by ( showing that the memory clock was bottlenecking )?
> 
> if you have a problem with voltage (stay at 1.21v ) you need to switch to the 2nd bios switch and upload the bios again to enable higher voltage/TDP mode..
> 
> GL


with my stock bios when i ran a quick gpu z bench it says im limited by reliability voltage and operating voltage


----------



## krillz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> WC980TIDark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Flash and report back!


some vally test, and 1h bf4 and 1h dirt rally...

Works like a charm! gonna try push it ltle more...









Thx m8!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poca123*
> 
> Hi, i'm new on this forum and the only thing i did concerning this subject is flashing with official bios from msi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a MSI 980 Gaming 4 STOCK with a good Air cooling. I have some issue regarding GPU utilisation (and more) and i know its due to the bios limitation (GPU boost issue, voltage issue blablabla...).
> I tried to find on the internet a custom bios for my card but haven't :-( If some one could give me a SAFE (with no GPU boost, high gpu utilisation, some thing better and very plug & play because i'm kind a noob concerning oc, i just want to unleash the beast without risk (no green saving, max perf every time)) custom bios to flash my card it would be very nice .
> 
> More spec for my card
> http://www.materiel.net/carte-graphique/msi-geforce-gtx-980-gaming-4-go-109104.html
> When i put gpu usage i got like max 29 in csgo ;(
> 
> A gpu z after playing 5mn
> 
> http://hpics.li/51846e1
> 
> Really would like you help sire


Hello there

I can help you with custom bios no problem but i don't understand what you mean by ( high gpu utilisation ) ?

you say something about CSGO low gpu usage ? this other problem (driver & disable vsync & enable triple buffering & oc the cpu ..etc ) the OC have nothing related to the gpu usage ..

we need the original bios to made custom bios for you .. look at this as short tutorial how to save a copy from the bios




Quote:


> with my stock bios when i ran a quick gpu z bench it says im limited by reliability voltage and operating voltage


its okay the card will not boost to unlimited clock!
Quote:


> some vally test, and 1h bf4 and 1h dirt rally...
> 
> Works like a charm! gonna try push it ltle more... wink.gif
> 
> Thx m8!


Nice! Glad its work for you


----------



## poca123

Hi, i uploaded my original bios









GTX980_ORIGINAL.zip 136k .zip file


I just want to use the maximum of my card every time in a safe/stable state. I don't want GPU boost or any thing related to "maxwell" choosing when i should use or not all the power of my card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poca123*
> 
> Hi, i uploaded my original bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX980_ORIGINAL.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I just want to use the maximum of my card every time in a safe/stable state. I don't want GPU boost or any thing related to "maxwell" choosing when i should use or not all the power of my card.


Here you go

GTX980Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & memory clock 3.7ghz & 1.243v & boost off & 370W TDP

flash and report back!


----------



## poca123

Thx you







I'm going to try it now. Report back if my Graphic card doesn't work any more


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poca123*
> 
> Thx you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try it now. Report back if my Graphic card doesn't work any more


It will work loool


----------



## poca123

Hi, i did a test with MSI afterburner for GPU utilisation and a benchmark demo on csgo:
Before:
30%GPU UTILISATION
7487 frames 21.855 seconds 342.58 fps ( 2.92 ms/f) 32.458 fps variability GPU usage 30 en moyenne (pique à 42)
7487 frames 21.805 seconds 343.35 fps ( 2.91 ms/f) 31.041 fps variability
7487 frames 22.119 seconds 338.49 fps ( 2.95 ms/f) 29.577 fps variability

AFTER:
30% GPU UTILISATION
7487 frames 21.120 seconds 354.49 fps ( 2.82 ms/f) 35.045 fps variability
7487 frames 20.934 seconds 357.65 fps ( 2.80 ms/f) 32.080 fps variability
7487 frames 21.163 seconds 353.78 fps ( 2.83 ms/f) 32.555 fps variability

I got a 10 fps boost







But it's not what i espected







My GPU utilisation still very low and the bump is minimal. For exemple, i had pretty much the same on a gtx 560Ti.
This low GPU utilisation is a shame :/ If you boost your graphic setting you got the same amont of fps than you had while at low because the card decided you don't need more







On certain games, this "trick" is very badly used.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poca123*
> 
> Hi, i did a test with MSI afterburner for GPU utilisation and a benchmark demo on csgo:
> Before:
> 30%GPU UTILISATION
> 7487 frames 21.855 seconds 342.58 fps ( 2.92 ms/f) 32.458 fps variability GPU usage 30 en moyenne (pique à 42)
> 7487 frames 21.805 seconds 343.35 fps ( 2.91 ms/f) 31.041 fps variability
> 7487 frames 22.119 seconds 338.49 fps ( 2.95 ms/f) 29.577 fps variability
> 
> AFTER:
> 30% GPU UTILISATION
> 7487 frames 21.120 seconds 354.49 fps ( 2.82 ms/f) 35.045 fps variability
> 7487 frames 20.934 seconds 357.65 fps ( 2.80 ms/f) 32.080 fps variability
> 7487 frames 21.163 seconds 353.78 fps ( 2.83 ms/f) 32.555 fps variability
> 
> I got a 10 fps boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not what i espected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU utilisation still very low and the bump is minimal.


You want more fps ? 350fps not enough ?









you should OC your cpu to get more than 350fps but anyway why you need more ?


----------



## poca123

Well







I don't really need more ATM but the day i will, i would like to have my extra fps. And when you buy a 600euros cards, it's not for a lazy lady








You wan't some thing that work better than your previous card. Worth the investissement even if it's "useless".

i have one question what you did is disabling GPU boost. So basicaly, i use the max GPU boost provided to me but every time?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poca123*
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really need more ATM but the day i will, i would like to have my extra fps. And when you buy a 600euros cards, it's not for a lazy lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wan't some thing that work better than your previous card. Worth the investissement even if it's "useless".


Its the game not your card .. take a look to that thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561345/my-system-refuse-to-push-beyond-60-in-cs-go-bad-fps-250-350-help


----------



## poca123

Yeah, i know this game have been developed by monkey and it's getting worse after each update like it is for "Dirty bomb" if you know this game








But the problem is mainly due to Maxwell GPU because people have good framerate on older GPU (post 780Ti) and on the Maxwell it's terrible on some games: low gpu utilisation, voltage drop resulting in fps drop and shuttering... For me, 900 series had been very 50/50. The experience change a lot between user.

EDIT: When i start MSI afterburner i got this http://hpics.li/05dc3b0 Does every thing seem ok?
Thx you for your help

EDIT2: Some one i know had issue and tested a custom BIOS too. He have a gtx 970 and us this bios http://www.sendbox.fr/948d4a09a7eb3c80/GM204.rar

He got some major improvement. No more drop and like 30fps boost on Evolve.


----------



## poca123

Well, i tried and sadly it's not smooth. I got some strange chopy frame drop







I think i will go back to my old bios and stick with it. Have a nice day


----------



## atov

Hello

I've been building some PC with friends and we where all sharing different results.

We have tested the 980Ti's in GBT G1 Gaming and MSi Lightning.

The MSI passed the 1500 wall, very easy without voltage increase. And the GBT with some minor tweaks passed it also.

But now, our friend bought 3 EVGA 980Ti SSC to make a 3 way sli.

OC:

+150 core
+400 mem
+ 43 mv

Got around 1418 to 1405 ... and on GPU Z ... was with PWR under PerfCap. Meaning that the card can OC more because of the TDP limit. Pussing over 44 mv gets unstable with artifacts.

He was kinda sad because all our card was going over 1500.

So how can we fix this? Custom Bios with unlocked TDP and test it ?

Let me know, and thanks guys. Ive learned so much in this forum.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I've been building some PC with friends and we where all sharing different results.
> 
> We have tested the 980Ti's in GBT G1 Gaming and MSi Lightning.
> 
> The MSI passed the 1500 wall, very easy without voltage increase. And the GBT with some minor tweaks passed it also.
> 
> But now, our friend bought 3 EVGA 980Ti SSC to make a 3 way sli.
> 
> OC:
> 
> +150 core
> +400 mem
> + 43 mv
> 
> Got around 1418 to 1405 ... and on GPU Z ... was with PWR under PerfCap. Meaning that the card can OC more because of the TDP limit. Pussing over 44 mv gets unstable with artifacts.
> 
> He was kinda sad because all our card was going over 1500.
> 
> So how can we fix this? Custom Bios with unlocked TDP and test it ?
> 
> Let me know, and thanks guys. Ive learned so much in this forum.


Hello there

Your problem the low TDP limit in the stock bios upload the original bios so i can do that for you


----------



## Thetbrett

HAve been using the last bios you sent, and it's doing the downclocking thing again. Using PX i can boost it too 1483 and get through Valley ok and cracked 100 which is good, but as you can see below, it thinks it's running at 1673 in gpuz. Weird hey?


----------



## DeathAngel74

1480+192=1672Mhz


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1480+192=1672Mhz


it's not actually running that fast. PX reprots 1480 after boosting. No way my card can run over 1500.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> it's not actually running that fast. PX reprots 1480 after boosting. No way my card can run over 1500.


If you use the Sensors tab of GPU-Z, it will show you what your GPU is currently running at. The main part of GPU-Z shows you what its set to run at. So you can very well have over 1600 set, but since you're idling, you're really at a lower speed. Once you stress those settings, you'll most likely see some instability.

Example:


My card will certainly not run at 1842mhz, especially not with the stock ACX 2.0 cooler.


----------



## Thetbrett

once i bench, it goes to 1483, but I have to usePX to get there. Otherwise it will only go to 1290. Mr Dark has been trying to get it to go to 1483 without PX. I am well aware of how gpuz works.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> once i bench, it goes to 1483, but I have to usePX to get there. Otherwise it will only go to 1290. Mr Dark has been trying to get it to go to 1483 without PX. I am well aware of how gpuz works.


Ok, can you post the BIOS file? I'll check it out....


----------



## Thetbrett

phoenix.zip 152k .zip file

thanks blaze. by the way, love the avatar.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> phoenix.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> thanks blaze. by the way, love the avatar.


No worries! Can you also post the stock BIOS?

The avatar is what I call the "predatory butt-wiggle"....


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No worries! Oh, what's the exact model of the card? Sorry, just saw Gainward 980Ti, any other parts to that model name? Can you also post the stock BIOS?
> 
> The avatar is what I call the "predatory butt-wiggle"....


Gainward 980 ti Phoenix GS. GS apparently stands for Golden Sample, a bit misleading. I understand it's not sold in all markets, mainly Asia, which includes Australia.
ASIC 72.3
6+8 pin power
Hynix memory
Stock boost 1354.2


----------



## Thetbrett

oops. here's the original

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> oops. here's the original
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Cool, I'm checking them out now.









I'm seeing that the stock Boost Table has it going up to 1544, is 1483 the top stable clock for your particular card?

Check this one out, and make sure you have the sensors tab open while stressing it. That way, I can see what it does.

Phoenix-BlazeMod.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you use the Sensors tab of GPU-Z, it will show you what your GPU is currently running at. The main part of GPU-Z shows you what its set to run at. So you can very well have over 1600 set, but since you're idling, you're really at a lower speed. Once you stress those settings, you'll most likely see some instability.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> My card will certainly not run at 1842mhz, especially not with the stock ACX 2.0 cooler.


Well blaze here ?







welcome bro

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Well blaze here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome bro
> 
> wiggle wiggle wiggle


Yeah, I kinda drift around....I figured I'd lend a hand since I had some free time available. Hehehe....


----------



## apparition462

Hey I edited and made my own bios, I just want to make sure I did everything correctly, right now it *should* be 350w tdp @100% 450w at 110%, no gpu boost, 1405mhz clock, default fans, stock (1.1800) voltage, and default memory. Does this look ok? Gm200 is stock and the other is the edited bios. This is for the evga acx 2.0 980ti w/ backplate

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


new.zip 152k .zip file


Also, how can I check if its stable at 1405 mhz with 1.1800 volts? I ran msi kombuster for 20 min and no crashes or artifacts. so im assuming 1405 mhz at stock voltage is safe and good to go. I also ran it at 1.187 volts no difference maybe a little more heat which voltage should I use?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Cool, I'm checking them out now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing that the stock Boost Table has it going up to 1544, is 1483 the top stable clock for your particular card?
> 
> Check this one out, and make sure you have the sensors tab open while stressing it. That way, I can see what it does.
> 
> Phoenix-BlazeMod.zip 152k .zip file


nope, my card did not like this at all. this was what was shown before stressing


insta crash when executing valley. For a split second you can see valley registering a speed of 1638, but we know it always shows a too high a clock speed, but that would be over 1500 real life. When crashing I get black screen but music still going but I can't do anything like task manager, have to do a cold shutdown. My card really doesn't like anything more than 1480-1483 before crashing.


----------



## Cannonkill

i was wondering if these voltages are good for these clocks in this bios. i know that it is high for the low clocks but sometimes I like having the 1.312 volts for overclocking and the power is high so i was wonderiung if it was possible to have a low level clocks that dont boost to something in the 1500's bec it does fine at the 1250 mark. so could some one check it and make corrections on what i have???

1350.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## ssiperko

MD.

Any EVGA 960 SSC 2gb bios made have you you?

SS


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> nope, my card did not like this at all. this was what was shown before stressing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insta crash when executing valley. For a split second you can see valley registering a speed of 1638, but we know it always shows a too high a clock speed, but that would be over 1500 real life. When crashing I get black screen but music still going but I can't do anything like task manager, have to do a cold shutdown. My card really doesn't like anything more than 1480-1483 before crashing.


Was Afterburner applying any additional changes?

Ok, so 1481 (I try to stick to the Boost Table) will be the max clock that I'll set then.

Updated:

Phoenix-BlazeMod.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ ssiperko,
check to 960 owers/performance thread. I posted a modded bios for the 960's before I traded up to a 970.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Was Afterburner applying any additional changes?
> 
> Ok, so 1481 (I try to stick to the Boost Table) will be the max clock that I'll set then.
> 
> Updated:
> 
> Phoenix-BlazeMod.zip 152k .zip file


Cheers, will try that after work.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Cheers, will try that after work.


Sounds good! Let me know what happens.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Sounds good! Let me know what happens.



valley run, no oc software. same clocks and voltage as stock bios, but lower tdp..


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> 
> valley run, no oc software. same clocks and voltage as stock bios, but lower tdp..


Ah, ok. That's a good screenshot there.







I made a few tweaks to the voltages, give this one a shot.

Phoenix-BlazeMod.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ah, ok. That's a good screenshot there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a few tweaks to the voltages, give this one a shot.
> 
> Phoenix-BlazeMod.zip 152k .zip file


nope. I went back to Mr Dark bios, pushed it to 1478 gpu and 4095 memory and got a great Valley score, with 1.294 voltage. Great score. Happy with that, it's top 30 for single gpu for Valley. Your last 2 bios crashed upon launch. I pushed Mr Dark bios with PX 16, but was stable. My card cannot go past 1478 clock and, lets say 3900 without 1.294 volts.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> nope. I went back to Mr Dark bios, pushed it to 1478 gpu and 4095 memory and got a great Valley score, with 1.294 voltage. Great score. Happy with that, it's top 30 for single gpu for Valley. Your last 2 bios crashed upon launch. I pushed Mr Dark bios with PX 16, but was stable. My card cannot go past 1478 clock and, lets say 3900 without 1.294 volts.


Well, that's the thing about not having that card to test with myself. Oh well, I tried. Glad you have one working for you!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, that's the thing about not having that card to test with myself. Oh well, I tried. Glad you have one working for you!


And I appreciate your efforts, have a rep!


----------



## Cannonkill

nice to see that no one has done anything with my question....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> And I appreciate your efforts, have a rep!


Much appreciated! I've learned that there's definitely a pretty steep "learning curve" of sorts when you're unable to flash and test the BIOS yourself after making the changes, and when you don't own a similar card model. I haven't been able to build up to a 980 yet.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Hey I edited and made my own bios, I just want to make sure I did everything correctly, right now it *should* be 350w tdp @100% 450w at 110%, no gpu boost, 1405mhz clock, default fans, stock (1.1800) voltage, and default memory. Does this look ok? Gm200 is stock and the other is the edited bios. This is for the evga acx 2.0 980ti w/ backplate
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> new.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also, how can I check if its stable at 1405 mhz with 1.1800 volts? I ran msi kombuster for 20 min and no crashes or artifacts. so im assuming 1405 mhz at stock voltage is safe and good to go. I also ran it at 1.187 volts no difference maybe a little more heat which voltage should I use?


I check the ( New ) bios and the TDP is 350W @100% and 450W @120% also you limit the voltage to 1.18v ..

the card will throttle very fast duo to low TDP limit & low voltage limit

give this a try

EVGA980TIDark.zip 152k .zip file


the TDP is 490w and boost off also you can increase the voltage to 1.28v from OC software
Quote:


> i was wondering if these voltages are good for these clocks in this bios. i know that it is high for the low clocks but sometimes I like having the 1.312 volts for overclocking and the power is high so i was wonderiung if it was possible to have a low level clocks that dont boost to something in the 1500's bec it does fine at the 1250 mark. so could some one check it and make corrections on what i have??? 1350.zip 136k .zip file


that bios have good TDP but the voltage 1.3v and the boost still on you can gain few mhz with boost off

how much the ASIC quality there ? let me know if you want to try one of my bios








Quote:


> MD.
> 
> Any EVGA 960 SSC 2gb bios made have you you?
> 
> SS


my custom bios should work just fine for 960 cards.. upload the bios here so we can made something for you ..
Quote:


> nope. I went back to Mr Dark bios, pushed it to 1478 gpu and 4095 memory and got a great Valley score, with 1.294 voltage. Great score. Happy with that, it's top 30 for single gpu for Valley. Your last 2 bios crashed upon launch. I pushed Mr Dark bios with PX 16, but was stable. My card cannot go past 1478 clock and, lets say 3900 without 1.294 volts.


Well I check all OC result for that card & another TI cards i can say those card will throttler to low clock if the clock in the bios not stable not like the 970/980 cards will crash from unstable clock ...
Quote:


> nice to see that no one has done anything with my question....questionmark.gif


im sorry my pc is off those day duo to RMA my board


----------



## Cannonkill

I just wanted to know if you could lower the volts at the clocks that I have but still allow the 1.3v to be unlocked.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> I just wanted to know if you could lower the volts at the clocks that I have but still allow the 1.3v to be unlocked.


You need to try the clock you want with my bios.. try this

MSIDark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory clock & 1.26v (1.3v unlocked ) & 340W TDP & boost off

if you have no stability problem you can start pushing the clock farther.. assume you have +65% ASIC quality

GL


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You need to try the clock you want with my bios.. try this
> 
> MSIDark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory clock & 1.26v (1.3v unlocked ) & 340W TDP & boost off
> 
> if you have no stability problem you can start pushing the clock farther.. assume you have +65% ASIC quality
> 
> GL


my asic is 77 and im not going for max overclock. i just wasnt it low voltage bec at the clocks that are there i can play bf4 on high at 1080p and get 144fps stable. just want cooler and lower volts


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> my asic is 77 and im not going for max overclock. i just wasnt it low voltage bec at the clocks that are there i can play bf4 on high at 1080p and get 144fps stable. just want cooler and lower volts


For 77% ASIC i think 1.24v should be enough for 1500-1530mhz with my bios!

try this one

1519Mhz.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 1.24v should be sweet spot for the performance/heat/fan noise


----------



## Sycksyde

Mr Dark could you please unlock TDP and allow more voltage on my Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce Bios?

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Mr Dark could you please unlock TDP and allow more voltage on my Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce Bios?
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Here you go!

WindforceTDPunlock.zip 136k .zip file


370W TDP & voltage unlocked up to 1.300v ..

GL


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> I check the ( New ) bios and the TDP is 350W @100% and 450W @120% also you limit the voltage to 1.18v ..
> 
> the card will throttle very fast duo to low TDP limit & low voltage limit
> 
> give this a try
> 
> EVGA980TIDark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> the TDP is 490w and boost off also you can increase the voltage to 1.28v from OC software
> that bios have good TDP but the voltage 1.3v and the boost still on you can gain few mhz with boost off
> 
> how much the ASIC quality there ?


My asic quality is 72.5% so it doesnt need that many volts. The stock was 1304 mhz at 1.1800 volts so in the bios I kept 1.1800 volts but changed it to 1405 so it doesnt need more volts for 97 mhz and the tdp is 350 watts isnt that enough from the original 250? my card is rarely using more than 80% power

EDIT: So I ran fire strike with MY bios (stock 1.180volts 1405 mhz 350w tdp) withj the gpu usage maxed out the power usage peaked at 81% the voltage STAYED at 1.180 volts the entire time and the core clock stayed at 1405 mhz without downclocking. Everything stayed as it should, this means the card is stable with this right?


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> WindforceTDPunlock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 370W TDP & voltage unlocked up to 1.300v ..
> 
> GL


Thanks heaps mate +rep


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> My asic quality is 72.5% so it doesnt need that many volts. The stock was 1304 mhz at 1.1800 volts so in the bios I kept 1.1800 volts but changed it to 1405 so it doesnt need more volts for 97 mhz and the tdp is 350 watts isnt that enough from the original 250? my card is rarely using more than 80% power
> 
> EDIT: So I ran fire strike with MY bios (stock 1.180volts 1405 mhz 350w tdp) withj the gpu usage maxed out the power usage peaked at 81% the voltage STAYED at 1.180 volts the entire time and the core clock stayed at 1405 mhz without downclocking. Everything stayed as it should, this means the card is stable with this right?


You have good point there about the ASIC quality and how you pushing the clock farther.. a 350W TDP more than enough for 1400-1450mhz..

1405mhz @1.18v is very good but you need to try some games as stability test (GTA V & BF4 ) with Vsync off ....


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You have good point there about the ASIC quality and how you pushing the clock farther.. a 350W TDP more than enough for 1400-1450mhz..
> 
> 1405mhz @1.18v is very good but you need to try some games as stability test (GTA V & BF4 ) with Vsync off ....


thanks for the reply







. +rep for helping me. I ran bf4 and black ops 2 and metal gears solid etc. In afterburner my card has never gone above 81% power (when it hit 81% that was at 100% usage), it also never hit the voltage limit (voltage limit in the graph is always at 0 never touches 1) OV max limit always at 0. Everything seems super stable. Could go 1500 mhz probably as my asic is nice probably got a great card but I want it to last for a while thats why im keeping stock voltage. *might* get pascal idk tho


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . +rep for helping me. I ran bf4 and black ops 2 and metal gears solid etc. In afterburner my card has never gone above 81% power (when it hit 81% that was at 100% usage), it also never hit the voltage limit (voltage limit in the graph is always at 0 never touches 1) OV max limit always at 0. Everything seems super stable. Could go 1500 mhz probably as my asic is nice probably got a great card but I want it to last for a while thats why im keeping stock voltage. *might* get pascal idk tho


Sound stable to me you can pushing the clock to 1500mhz and the voltage should be 1.2-1.23v depend on the voltage scale and no worry about the voltage anything under 1.28v is okay those card still using 28nm (same as kepler ) but make sure you have aggressive fan curve to avoid any overheat









Thanks for the rep point


----------



## SeekerZA

Hi

Is there a MSI GTX980 Gaming BIOS here? I'll be using the stock cooler









If not can you please MOD ?









Question regarding the modded BIOS:

Will it downclock as well as down volt when not gaming?
And is it possible to increase volts within MSI afterburner after the MOD BIOS has been flashed?

Thanks

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Is there a MSI GTX980 Gaming BIOS here? I'll be using the stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not can you please MOD ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question regarding the modded BIOS:
> 
> Will it downclock as well as down volt when not gaming?
> And is it possible to increase volts within MSI afterburner after the MOD BIOS has been flashed?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

as the title say its ( Upon request )









Sure i can change anything you want from the bios









tell me which clock / voltage you like ? & the card will IDLE @low clock/voltage also increasing the voltage depend on how the modded bios made

or a bios with boost off and 1405mhz core clock & voltage unlocked & higher TDP will work fine for you ?


----------



## seithan

Hello Mr.D,

i posted a few days earlier after updating my GPU with your modded BIOS - which seems to provides the GPU stability it was lacking, thank you - and i mentioned that my card doesnt clock down, which you responded it should.

What can i do to enable my card to clock down and volt down. Its running 50c+ at idle, which is unwanted by any way you see it.

Thanx in advance!


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hello Mr.D,
> 
> i posted a few days earlier after updating my GPU with your modded BIOS - which seems to provides the GPU stability it was lacking, thank you - and i mentioned that my card doesnt clock down, which you responded it should.
> 
> What can i do to enable my card to clock down and volt down. Its running 50c+ at idle, which is unwanted by any way you see it.
> 
> Thanx in advance!


thats Mr.Prof.Dr. to you and thats how the cards that have the zero decibel come they idle high for some reason


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> as the title say its ( Upon request )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure i can change anything you want from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me which clock / voltage you like ? & the card will IDLE @low clock/voltage also increasing the voltage depend on how the modded bios made
> 
> or a bios with boost off and 1405mhz core clock & voltage unlocked & higher TDP will work fine for you ?


Thanks.

1500core, not sure which voltage is fine







if it can be adjusted ( Volts ) then from stock volts to what can be done ?


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> thats Mr.Prof.Dr. to you and thats how the cards that have the zero decibel come they idle high for some reason


Hi, there!

No its the G1 980 and its stuck at 1.25v 1506/8000Mhz.

So far looks rock stable but it doesnt downclock. Any clue?


----------



## Cannonkill

Go back into the bios and just double check everything


----------



## DeathAngel74

drivers, GeForce experience, another 3d app running the background? could be any number of things? tried setting adaptive power in NVidia control panel?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hi, there!
> 
> No its the G1 980 and its stuck at 1.25v 1506/8000Mhz.
> 
> So far looks rock stable but it doesnt downclock. Any clue?


NVIDIA control panel. Make sure power management mode is set to "adaptive" and not "prefer maximum performance".


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hello Mr.D,
> 
> i posted a few days earlier after updating my GPU with your modded BIOS - which seems to provides the GPU stability it was lacking, thank you - and i mentioned that my card doesnt clock down, which you responded it should.
> 
> What can i do to enable my card to clock down and volt down. Its running 50c+ at idle, which is unwanted by any way you see it.
> 
> Thanx in advance!


Hello there a clean install for the driver will do the trick for you







the latest driver sometime push the gpu to the 3D clock in IDLE

+1
Quote:


> thats Mr.Prof.Dr. to you and thats how the cards that have the zero decibel come they idle high for some reason


Quote:


> drivers, GeForce experience, another 3d app running the background? could be any number of things? tried setting adaptive power in NVidia control panel?


Quote:


> NVIDIA control panel. Make sure power management mode is set to "adaptive" and not "prefer maximum performance".


Quote:


> Thanks.
> 
> 1500core, not sure which voltage is fine rolleyes.gif if it can be adjusted ( Volts ) then from stock volts to what can be done ?


Give this a try

MSI980Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v ( you can push this to 1.28v from oc software ) & 360W TDP & boost off

flash and report back!


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there a clean install for the driver will do the trick for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the latest driver sometime push the gpu to the 3D clock in IDLE
> 
> +1
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI980Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v ( you can push this to 1.28v from oc software ) & 360W TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!


Thanks. Will test when i get home. I'm using MSI Afterburner. Should i just Max the Power and Temp target ( Does that matter? ) and which slider should i use to adjust the voltage?

+REP


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Thanks. Will test when i get home. I'm using MSI Afterburner. Should i just Max the Power and Temp target ( Does that matter? ) and which slider should i use to adjust the voltage?
> 
> +REP


the Power/Temp adjusted from the bios no need to touch anything.. just push the clock farther + the voltage

if you have no voltage slider go to the setting (general table ) and enable voltage monitoring + voltage control


----------



## 9100konrad

Hi

I have Asus Strix 960

Orginal Bios https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2O9YSOpBdRUSUczMEo0aVA1Um8/view?usp=sharing

Max stable oc

Gpu - 1492 - orinal vcore 1,200
Mem - 2000

I nide:
1. Disable boost clock - boost OFF








2. locked the voltage
3. TDP - MAX







~ 120% ?
4. Vcore 1,28

you help me?


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> drivers, GeForce experience, another 3d app running the background? could be any number of things? tried setting adaptive power in NVidia control panel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> drivers, GeForce experience, another 3d app running the background? could be any number of things? tried setting adaptive power in NVidia control panel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> NVIDIA control panel. Make sure power management mode is set to "adaptive" and not "prefer maximum performance".


Reverted to adaptive power but the situation remains. I havent used DDU yet though, im downloading the new NV drivers for Battlefront, hoping they will remedy the issue.


Edit: The new drivers solved the issue. Twas some setting for sure that was causing no throttling. Thanx again all!


----------



## dncr

Hello. sorry for bad english

I have asus 970 turbo + maelstrom 120 aio. And want to unlock power, tdp, voltage... Asic is 70.2%
Tried to edit my bios, but have problems - when power hit 100%, core clock go down by 20-30MHz... TDP are 64% when power hit 100%







Msi AB calls it "Power", Hwinfo64 - "GPU Power normalized"
Also i changed pci-e to 75W at 100%. With those settings voltage go up to 1.212. Here you go original bios and modified.


http://imgur.com/UX8ZZ

Is it possible, single 8pin pci-e and 75W from pci-e slot not enough and for that reason hit 100% Power?

Please help, Mr-Dark









edit: Forget to mention - with edited bios, voltage go up to 1.212 without moving sliders in msi AB. I want to be 1.212 or more when move sliders.







Default voltage are 1.200.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dncr*
> 
> Hello. sorry for bad english
> 
> I have asus 970 turbo + maelstrom 120 aio. And want to unlock power, tdp, voltage... Asic is 70.2%
> Tried to edit my bios, but have problems - when power hit 100%, core clock go down by 20-30MHz... TDP are 64% when power hit 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msi AB calls it "Power", Hwinfo64 - "GPU Power normalized"
> Also i changed pci-e to 75W at 100%. With those settings voltage go up to 1.212. Here you go original bios and modified.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UX8ZZ
> 
> Is it possible, single 8pin pci-e and 75W from pci-e slot not enough and for that reason hit 100% Power?
> 
> Please help, Mr-Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Forget to mention - with edited bios, voltage go up to 1.212 without moving sliders in msi AB. I want to be 1.212 or more when move sliders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default voltage are 1.200.


Hello

first of all you need to know your card is voltage locked to 1.21v from the VRM asus do that for all 970 cards







and the single 8pin will be the limit for that card you can pull around 250W not more & also the memory OC take a lot from the TDP

give this a try

GM204-Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.21v & 275W TDP & Boost off

rest all oc software and flash the bios ...

GL


----------



## dncr

Ok thank you i will try it. What "boost off" mean? Clock will be at 1506 always ? With "my" bios, 1540 and 8ghz is stable if power dont hit 100%.


----------



## pepi93

Do I need to remove/uninstall my NVIDIA drivers also?

My command prompt didn't show the warning that I saw in the video. I did disable the GPU in device manager

Thank you!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dncr*
> 
> Ok thank you i will try it. What "boost off" mean? Clock will be at 1506 always ? With "my" bios, 1540 and 8ghz is stable if power dont hit 100%.


boost off mean no throttle @67c simply stable clock under the load & the card will IDLE @low clock/voltage
Quote:


> Do I need to remove/uninstall my NVIDIA drivers also?
> 
> My command prompt didn't show the warning that I saw in the video. I did disable the GPU in device manager
> 
> Thank you!


No need to uninstall the driver just disable the card from device manager


----------



## dncr

Thank you very much!







It works well now and didn't hit more than 75% power.
I'm happy with this OC, but will try more later just to see the max.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dncr*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works well now and didn't hit more than 75% power.
> I'm happy with this OC, but will try more later just to see the max.


Glad its work for you


----------



## pepi93

Flash worked but I'm wondering why the boost clock is not showing when I run heaven? I'm a noob so this is most likely the reason as I have probably overlooked something.

I copied everything exactly as described in the video.

These are the max values I'm seeing when running Heaven.

I just want to see the boost clock of 1532mhz, not really interested in going beyond this.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> Flash worked but I'm wondering why the boost clock is not showing when I run heaven? I'm a noob so this is most likely the reason as I have probably overlooked something.
> 
> I copied everything exactly as described in the video.
> 
> These are the max values I'm seeing when running Heaven.
> 
> I just want to see the boost clock of 1532mhz, not really interested in going beyond this.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> GraphicsCard.gif 26k .gif file
> 
> 
> Sensors.gif 24k .gif file


Copy what ?









If you want a custom bios just upload your original bios here so i can help you


----------



## pepi93

I watched your video and used the 3975 bios as a template and copied all those values into my stock bios, flashed, success but I'm not seeing the card go into boost state as it did before the flash..the boost clock of 1532 is what I'd like to get to.

I updated my previous post so you can see what I'm looking at.

Do I need to change the power limit or voltage in MSI afterburner?

I wasn't oc'ing the card before this...just used a custom fan profile that I liked.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> I watched your video and used the 3975 bios as a template and copied all those values into my stock bios, flashed, success but I'm not seeing the card go into boost state as it did before the flash..the boost clock of 1532 is what I'd like to get to.
> 
> I updated my previous post so you can see what I'm looking at.
> 
> Do I need to change the power limit or voltage in MSI afterburner?
> 
> I wasn't oc'ing the card before this...just used a custom fan profile that I liked.


The video in the first page only for ( how to extract and re-flash the bios to the card only )









just upload your bios here so I can made one for you


----------



## pepi93

LOL but I did change the values in my bios before re-flashing









I used the values from this EVGA.GTX970SSCACX.04G-P4-3975-KR.84.04.36.00.70-AIR

bios files pm'd


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> LOL but I did change the values in my bios before re-flashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the values from this EVGA.GTX970SSCACX.04G-P4-3975-KR.84.04.36.00.70-AIR
> 
> bios files pm'd


Lool.. replayed


----------



## Lord of meat

After many sessions of testing here is my stable bios.
Core 1532
Memory 3920/7840 - can do 3940 but i dont trust the memory so i lowered to that.
1.25v
Asic 75%
air max temp 68-69c on load (it did get cooler in the location where i am, not using AC)
air max temp idle 38c (case ambient is 31.2c)
6 hours of far cry 4 with me blowing **** up all over the place.
10 hours of GTAV online with the occasional C4 rampage.
Witcher 3 stable no red dots and line and the other crap i was getting.
MKX no memory crashes (red, green, blue squares are gone)
Dying light 4 hours no crashes
Metro last light- dont remember how much time i played, but didnt crash.
Mad Max 6 hours of free roaming.
Civ V 12 hour session no memory artifacts.



all that while hosting a plex server but im not sure it impacts my gpu

EVGA 980ti SC ACX2.0 Chunxx









980tiSC_Chunxx.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## pepi93

what is the ASIC quality?


----------



## pepi93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> After many sessions of testing here is my stable bios.
> Core 1532
> Memory 3920/7840 - can do 3940 but i dont trust the memory so i lowered to that.
> 1.25v
> air max temp 68-69c on load (it did get cooler in the location where i am, not using AC)
> air max temp idle 38c (case ambient is 31.2c)
> 6 hours of far cry 4 with me blowing **** up all over the place.
> 10 hours of GTAV online with the occasional C4 rampage.
> Witcher 3 stable no red dots and line and the other crap i was getting.
> MKX no memory crashes (red, green, blue squares are gone)
> Dying light 4 hours no crashes
> Metro last light- dont remember how much time i played, but didnt crash.
> Mad Max 6 hours of free roaming.
> Civ V 12 hour session no memory artifacts.
> 
> all that while hosting a plex server but im not sure it impacts my gpu
> 
> EVGA 980ti SC ACX2.0 Chunxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980tiSC_Chunxx.zip 152k .zip file


What is the ASIC quality?


----------



## Lord of meat

75% on the nose


----------



## rmp459

So my 980 ti hybrid didn't clock too well, almost alarming low. I know ASIC is sort of a myth in terms of how well these overclock, but it was like ~67%. so I swapped it out.

Look what just showed up:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> So my 980 ti hybrid didn't clock too well, almost alarming low. I know ASIC is sort of a myth in terms of how well these overclock, but it was like ~67%. so I swapped it out.
> 
> Look what just showed up:


I don't put much faith at all in the ASIC scores. I've had 3 EVGA GTX 970s, with ASICs of 72, 74, and 64. Out of those 3, the 64% one clocks the highest with less voltage needed.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I don't put much faith at all in the ASIC scores. I've had 3 EVGA GTX 970s, with ASICs of 72, 74, and 64. Out of those 3, the 64% one clocks the highest with less voltage needed.


Stable @ 1514mhz for past 90 mins firestrike and gaming with 37mV added. Haven't tried lower yet... definitely a decent chip.

The efficiency is noticeably better - ASIC I assume being why. Its probably does 50-75mhz more at the same voltage/tdp as my other card. Stock 110% power limit isn't such a big deal on this one.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The video in the first page only for ( how to extract and re-flash the bios to the card only )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just upload your bios here so I can made one for you


Dark, have you done a 980ti Classified bios for air cooling? Here's the stock one.... The tables are a bit different than what i'm used to seeing on the 970..... I just want the voltage upped to 1.231 so the SLIDER WILL WORK. And maybe increase the TDP / power limits a bit. It's already running 65c with 1.212v, so......I want the slider to work. lol

GM200LN2.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## SeekerZA

Flashed the BIOS yesterday. And what a difference. Pushed core to around 1570 and memory i tried 4000 with same core of 1570 and got the rainbow colors on my screen.









Dropped memory back to just over the standard 3800 with same core and seems fine. I used Battlefield 4 to test stability, on the 64 Player map. Does anyone have a custom Fan profile for the MSI 980 Gaming to try?

What other programs do everyone use to test overclock? I found that heaven Benchmark isn't as demanding for stability testing. Or am i wrong?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> After many sessions of testing here is my stable bios.
> Core 1532
> Memory 3920/7840 - can do 3940 but i dont trust the memory so i lowered to that.
> 1.25v
> Asic 75%
> air max temp 68-69c on load (it did get cooler in the location where i am, not using AC)
> air max temp idle 38c (case ambient is 31.2c)
> 6 hours of far cry 4 with me blowing **** up all over the place.
> 10 hours of GTAV online with the occasional C4 rampage.
> Witcher 3 stable no red dots and line and the other crap i was getting.
> MKX no memory crashes (red, green, blue squares are gone)
> Dying light 4 hours no crashes
> Metro last light- dont remember how much time i played, but didnt crash.
> Mad Max 6 hours of free roaming.
> Civ V 12 hour session no memory artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> all that while hosting a plex server but im not sure it impacts my gpu
> 
> EVGA 980ti SC ACX2.0 Chunxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980tiSC_Chunxx.zip 152k .zip file


Very nice OC! thanks for sharing the bios here








Quote:


> So my 980 ti hybrid didn't clock too well, almost alarming low. I know ASIC is sort of a myth in terms of how well these overclock, but it was like ~67%. so I swapped it out.
> 
> Look what just showed up:


You won the silicon very nice ASIC








Quote:


> Dark, have you done a 980ti Classified bios for air cooling? Here's the stock one.... The tables are a bit different than what i'm used to seeing on the 970..... I just want the voltage upped to 1.231 so the SLIDER WILL WORK. And maybe increase the TDP / power limits a bit. It's already running 65c with 1.212v, so......I want the slider to work. lol
> 
> GM200LN2.zip 152k


Yes I do that for 980 classy ( have same voltage slider ) and its work just fine

Classy1.23v.zip 152k .zip file


Voltage up to 1.237v and 500W TDP

keep in mind some people report 1.21v max from GPU-Z while the gpu pull the voltage from the bios.. but the stability @higher clock proof what voltage pulled from the bios or Gpu-z








Quote:


> Flashed the BIOS yesterday. And what a difference. Pushed core to around 1570 and memory i tried 4000 with same core of 1570 and got the rainbow colors on my screen. redface.gif
> 
> Dropped memory back to just over the standard 3800 with same core and seems fine. I used Battlefield 4 to test stability, on the 64 Player map. Does anyone have a custom Fan profile for the MSI 980 Gaming to try?
> 
> What other programs do everyone use to test overclock? I found that heaven Benchmark isn't as demanding for stability testing. Or am i wrong?


that's normal no worry.. simply your memory can't OC to 4ghz ..

the best stability test is GTA-V & Far Cry 4 & the witcher 3 Ultra setting and Vsync off


----------



## Dissolution187

Could I please have a custom bios for my evga gtx 980 Classified? I got my card a few months ago and I want to oc it now. Thanks.


----------



## white owl

Use GPUz to extract your bios. Left click and "send to zipped folder".
Use the paperclip next to the image icon here on ocn and submit.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Use GPUz to extract your bios. Left click and "send to zipped folder".
> Use the paperclip next to the image icon here on ocn and submit.


+1


----------



## white owl

You can go to GPUz sensors tab and change interval to 1 second. (keeps the log short)
Enable logging to file. Have it save in a sensible location.
Use the left click>zip method to upload that file here as well.

It helps determine why you crashed.

I find it odd that EVGA borks the BIOS on several cards like this.


----------



## Dissolution187

Here you go. Thanks for the instructions.

GM204.zip 135k .zip file


While I have your attention. Once I get the modified bios and download the flash tool should I be using MSI AB to OC the card and set the fan profile? Additionally, I wasn't sure if I needed to use the voltage tool or not. In the past I had a 780 classy and I used the voltage tool to set the voltage properly. Lastly, I was wondering what a safe voltage is for this card. I have read 1.3 is the max you should go is this correct?

Thank you again so much.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Here you go. Thanks for the instructions.
> 
> GM204.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> While I have your attention. Once I get the modified bios and download the flash tool should I be using MSI AB to OC the card and set the fan profile? Additionally, I wasn't sure if I needed to use the voltage tool or not. In the past I had a 780 classy and I used the voltage tool to set the voltage properly. Lastly, I was wondering what a safe voltage is for this card. I have read 1.3 is the max you should go is this correct?
> 
> Thank you again so much.


Give this a try

EVGA980-Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory& 1.24v ( up to 1.3v from oc software ) & 390W TDP & custom fan curve & boost off

if you have no stability problem you can start pushing the clock farther from MSI Afterburner ( push the clock + the voltage )

if you have the voltage tool use it to monitoring the voltage & some user report GPU-Z show 1.21v only while the card pull the value from the bios

GL


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA980-Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory& 1.24v ( up to 1.3v from oc software ) & 390W TDP & custom fan curve & boost off
> 
> if you have no stability problem you can start pushing the clock farther from MSI Afterburner ( push the clock + the voltage )
> 
> if you have the voltage tool use it to monitoring the voltage & some user report GPU-Z show 1.21v only while the card pull the value from the bios
> 
> GL


Okay thank you so much! I flashed my bios but I have some more questions. When I run gpu z it shows the clock speeds you set, but when I am in The Witcher 3 it only shows me at 1408 core and 3500 on the memory. Did I do something wrong or? Do I need to adjust MSI AB as well?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Okay thank you so much! I flashed my bios but I have some more questions. When I run gpu z it shows the clock speeds you set, but when I am in The Witcher 3 it only shows me at 1408 core and 3500 on the memory. Did I do something wrong or? Do I need to adjust MSI AB as well?


It may not be pulling on the card enough to boost it all the way up....GPUz would tell you what the card is doing. Have the sensors tab open while you're running the game.


----------



## Dissolution187

Okay I restarted and it seems to have fixed it. The Witcher 3 is already running noticeably better. This is exciting. I am going to try and bump up my clocks and see what I can hit!

So I have run into another snag. When I bump the clocks in MSI AB it does not register in either program when I apply it. GPU Z still shows 1506 solid. How do I bump it up to 1550?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Okay I restarted and it seems to have fixed it. The Witcher 3 is already running noticeably better. This is exciting. I am going to try and bump up my clocks and see what I can hit!
> 
> So I have run into another snag. When I bump the clocks in MSI AB it does not register in either program when I apply it. GPU Z still shows 1506 solid. How do I bump it up to 1550?


so now you have 1506/3700mhz under load ? if yes then my bios work fine .. also how much the voltage under load ?

when you add any extra mhz from MSI afterburner you should look to the sensor table in Gpu-z under load


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> so now you have 1506/3700mhz under load ? if yes then my bios work fine .. also how much the voltage under load ?
> 
> when you add any extra mhz from MSI afterburner you should look to the sensor table in Gpu-z under load


Yep the bios flash worked great. I played the witchery 3 o n max for an hour and a bit with no issues. When I go into AB though and increase the slider the sensor in Gpu-z stays at 1506. AB also stays at the same value. What should I do?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Yep the bios flash worked great. I played the witchery 3 o n max for an hour and a bit with no issues. When I go into AB though and increase the slider the sensor in Gpu-z stays at 1506. AB also stays at the same value. What should I do?


You could try evga precision


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Yep the bios flash worked great. I played the witchery 3 o n max for an hour and a bit with no issues. When I go into AB though and increase the slider the sensor in Gpu-z stays at 1506. AB also stays at the same value. What should I do?


You are looking at the Sensors tab of GPU-Z, correct?


----------



## Dissolution187

Yes I am. Neither change though. Regardless, when I play The Witcher 3 it does change the clock. However, it says that my voltage is only 1.212. Should I use the evga voltage tool to get it up to 1.28ish?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Yes I am. Neither change though. Regardless, when I play The Witcher 3 it does change the clock. However, it says that my voltage is only 1.212. Should I use the evga voltage tool to get it up to 1.28ish?


You can try EVGA tool to check the voltage i think its 1.24v now but gpu-z report 1.21v


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Yes I am. Neither change though. Regardless, when I play The Witcher 3 it does change the clock. However, it says that my voltage is only 1.212. Should I use the evga voltage tool to get it up to 1.28ish?


You can try using PrecisionX, just don't run Afterburner and Precision at the same time. You _might_ run into some issues if you do.


----------



## Dissolution187

Where can I download the voltage tool for the 980 Classified?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You can try EVGA tool to check the voltage i think its 1.24v now but gpu-z report 1.21v


depending on what card u have you could use a multi meter on it to find the real volt


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Where can I download the voltage tool for the 980 Classified?


Try this one ?

http://www15.zippyshare.com/v/13137163/file.html


----------



## ROKUGAN

Hello!

I managed to get my hands on a MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming and of course the first thing it came to my mind is to ask you for one of your great BIOS









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3346/msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming.html

MSI980tiGaming6G_STOCK.zip 152k .zip file


2x 8-pin
ASIC 67,5%

Would you be so kind to unleash the powarrr in this red beast with your magic?
Don't have any personal preferences, would just like to max the performance as long the OC it's safe for 24/7 usage. Just do it as you think it's best









Thank you very much!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I managed to get my hands on a MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming and of course the first thing it came to my mind is to ask you for one of your great BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3346/msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming.html
> 
> MSI980tiGaming6G_STOCK.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2x 8-pin
> ASIC 67,5%
> 
> Would you be so kind to unleash the powarrr in this red beast with your magic?
> Don't have any personal preferences, would just like to max the performance as long the OC it's safe for 24/7 usage. Just do it as you think it's best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


Hello

give this a try

MSI980tiGaming_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1500mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & 500W TDP & Boost off & custom fan curve to avoid any overheat

flash and report back!


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI980tiGaming_Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1500mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & 500W TDP & Boost off & custom fan curve to avoid any overheat
> 
> flash and report back!


Thank you!!! I'm flashing it right now









BTW, wanted to ask you also on your opinion to this approach and the BIOS posted on that post. I read as well that the 980ti has 2 "hidden" voltage sliders that are indeed unlocked on that modded BIOS. Is it necessary to use those two sliders as well?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/8120#post_24446557

I haven't tried it myself, just wanted to know what do you think is more effective for this card.

Thank you again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Thank you!!! I'm flashing it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, wanted to ask you also on your opinion to this approach and the BIOS posted on that post. I read as well that the 980ti has 2 "hidden" voltage sliders that are indeed unlocked on that modded BIOS. Is it necessary to use those two sliders as well?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/8120#post_24446557
> 
> I haven't tried it myself, just wanted to know what do you think is more effective for this card.
> 
> Thank you again


I know about that your card is locked to 1.25v now with that bios you can unlock it to 1.28v . anyway those maxwell card stop scale after 1.26v or less

also the heat/temps will be out of control @1.28v so there is a good reason to locked the voltage @1.25v from the manufactures


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I know about that your card is locked to 1.25v now with that bios you can unlock it to 1.28v . anyway those maxwell card stop scale after 1.26v or less
> 
> also the heat/temps will be out of control @1.28v so there is a good reason to locked the voltage @1.25v from the manufactures


Thank you very much. Flashed your BIOS already but voltage is not locked at 1.25, and clock is around 1440?



Should I touch something on MSI AB?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Thank you very much. Flashed your BIOS already but voltage is not locked at 1.25, and clock is around 1440?
> 
> 
> 
> Should I touch something on MSI AB?


You can try increasing the voltage from MSI AB go to the setting and enable voltage control / monitoring

then start increasing the voltage / clock until you find the sweet spot for that card and report back here


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You can try increasing the voltage from MSI AB go to the setting and enable voltage control / monitoring
> 
> then start increasing the voltage / clock until you find the sweet spot for that card and report back here


Thank you very much but the card wont get 1.25v despite increasing the voltage in AB no matter what. Maybe it has to do with those voltage sliders missing:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing

I'm going to check this, without stable voltage the card throttles down quickly...

THANK YOU for your help!!


----------



## Whodie

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


In need of a voltage unlock....could you do a custom BIOS for an EVGA GTX 980 FTW with just a voltage unlock and power limit increase? Card is water cooled


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Thank you very much but the card wont get 1.25v despite increasing the voltage in AB no matter what. Maybe it has to do with those voltage sliders missing:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing
> 
> I'm going to check this, without stable voltage the card throttles down quickly...
> 
> THANK YOU for your help!!


If you have a time try this one

MSI980ti-1.25v.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> GM204.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> In need of a voltage unlock....could you do a custom BIOS for an EVGA GTX 980 FTW with just a voltage unlock and power limit increase? Card is water cooled


Give this a try

980FTW-Dark.zip 138k .zip file


the voltage unlocked to 1.3v & 380w TDP ... I doubt you card is voltage locked from theVRM to 1.21v


----------



## plejern

GM204Stock.zip 137k .zip file


Hi,

Here is my stock Bios. BIOS at stock settings that is.

When I OC i run
GPU @ 1400mhz --> 1516mhz boost
MEM @ 7700mhz
PT 120%
Voltage 1212 (max allowed)

I could use some help with getting the Voltage and TDP limiters off so i can try and crank is some more.

When i go 7800+ on mem i constantly go over 120% PT @ around 67c . Ive heard alot of ppl having that problem.









I would greatly appriciate ur assistance!


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If you have a time try this one
> 
> MSI980ti-1.25v.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Give this a try


Hi again









Thank you for all your kind help, it's much apreciated!. I'm currently experimenting, I manage to finally get stable 1.25v, 1506 no throttling on the card translating your values into a bios with unlocked voltage sliders:

MSI.980ti.Gaming.UNLOCKED2.zip 152k .zip file


But the problem now is that the MSI Twin Frozer V cooler is incapable of keeping my card temp under 80c, I'm getting 85c in Witcher3 after a few minutes (that game is a real ***** and the *real* stability test for me, as Heaven Benchmark runs w/o problems). The 980ti runs much hotter than my previous 980 at same frequencies. So I have to find the sweet spot for voltage, oc and temp.

Will report back


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plejern*
> 
> GM204Stock.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here is my stock Bios. BIOS at stock settings that is.
> 
> When I OC i run
> GPU @ 1400mhz --> 1516mhz boost
> MEM @ 7700mhz
> PT 120%
> Voltage 1212 (max allowed)
> 
> I could use some help with getting the Voltage and TDP limiters off so i can try and crank is some more.
> 
> When i go 7800+ on mem i constantly go over 120% PT @ around 67c . Ive heard alot of ppl having that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would greatly appriciate ur assistance!


Hello

Give this a try

Strix-Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.21v (stable under load ) & 275W TDP & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hi again smile.gif
> 
> Thank you for all your kind help, it's much apreciated!. I'm currently experimenting, I manage to finally get stable 1.25v, 1506 no throttling on the card translating your values into a bios with unlocked voltage sliders:
> 
> MSI.980ti.Gaming.UNLOCKED2.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> But the problem now is that the MSI Twin Frozer V cooler is incapable of keeping my card temp under 80c, I'm getting 85c in Witcher3 after a few minutes (that game is a real ***** and the *real* stability test for me, as Heaven Benchmark runs w/o problems). The 980ti runs much hotter than my previous 980 at same frequencies. So I have to find the sweet spot for voltage, oc and temp.
> 
> Will report back thumb.gif


Hello

If you remember i tell you about the temp @1.25v will be out of control for TWF cooler









but you should look for the lowest voltage for 1500mhz maybe you could drop it 20mv that's will drop the temp 2-4c at least


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If you remember i tell you about the temp @1.25v will be out of control for TWF cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you should look for the lowest voltage for 1500mhz maybe you could drop it 20mv that's will drop the temp 2-4c at least


No way, my card is a lemon. Even without ANY voltage increase it will reach 81-82c with Power unlocked while playing Witcher3. If I start increasing voltage then I will get 85c, see images below:




Oh well...silicon lottery


----------



## Whodie

980FTW-Dark.zip 138k .zip file


the voltage unlocked to 1.3v & 380w TDP ... I doubt you card is voltage locked from theVRM to 1.21v







[/quote]

so you are a hero....gave it a shot for brief testing this morning and voltage reports 1.212. Without adjusting core clock _at all_ in afterburner or precision boost clock hits 1544. I was curious because when I was originally trying to mod the BIOS with MBT I noticed the clock state 74 referenced 1544 by default, ie before I changed anything. Sure enough, it will clock that high with the vcore and power limit adjustments you made.

Joy! time for some OC fun


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> No way, my card is a lemon. Even without ANY voltage increase it will reach 81-82c with Power unlocked while playing Witcher3. If I start increasing voltage then I will get 85c, see images below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well...silicon lottery


Sound like you have high ambient temp + bad case Airflow ? also you play @4k ? if yes

4K is very demanding on the card the card will pull more power and the result high temp under load ...
Quote:


> so you are a hero....gave it a shot for brief testing this morning and voltage reports 1.212. Without adjusting core clock at all in afterburner or precision boost clock hits 1544. I was curious because when I was originally trying to mod the BIOS with MBT I noticed the clock state 74 referenced 1544 by default, ie before I changed anything. Sure enough, it will clock that high with the vcore and power limit adjustments you made.
> 
> Joy! time for some OC fun


I see that from the bios ( voltage locked ) to 1.21v why EVGA do that for such a nice card!

Sound like you have high ASIC quality ? 1544mhz 1.21v is very good OC if stable!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> No way, my card is a lemon. Even without ANY voltage increase it will reach 81-82c with Power unlocked while playing Witcher3. If I start increasing voltage then I will get 85c, see images below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well...silicon lottery


Did you try setting up a fan curve? If I let my 970 control its own fan, my temps get pretty crazy (mid to high 70's), but as soon as I enable my fan profile in AB, my temps hover around 61*C.



Just saw the fans at 100%. You've got bad case airflow, my friend.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you try setting up a fan curve? If I let my 970 control its own fan, my temps get pretty crazy (mid to high 70's), but as soon as I enable my fan profile in AB, my temps hover around 61*C.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the fans at 100%. You've got bad case airflow, my friend.


Not really, case has decent airflow and my previous 980 had fantastic temps @ 1500...but this card is not a good OC, ASIC is low and needs voltage and as soon I ramp up voltage temps skyrocket.
Have to say that Witcher3 Ultra in 4K is a completely different story than testing in Unigine Heaven. I can go 1506 with temps under control 70c+ while benching. But the damm Witcher3 is putting this card on its knees


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Not really, case has decent airflow and my previous 980 had fantastic temps @ 1500...but this card is not a good OC, ASIC is low and needs voltage and as soon I ramp up voltage temps skyrocket.
> Have to say that Witcher3 Ultra in 4K is a completely different story than testing in Unigine Heaven. I can go 1506 with temps under control 70c+ while benching. But the damm Witcher3 is putting this card on its knees


You could always try swapping out the TIM on the video card. If you do this though, you'd better be applying one of the top performers like GC Extreme, PK-3, Shin-Etsu, or Kryonaut to make it actually worth the effort. AS5 will not be an improvement over the stock TIM.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You could always try swapping out the TIM on the video card. If you do this though, you'd better be applying one of the top performers like GC Extreme, PK-3, Shin-Etsu, or Kryonaut to make it actually worth the effort. AS5 will not be an improvement over the stock TIM.


Most definitely, not going to watercool but changing the TIM is probably my next step. Cheers


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Most definitely, not going to watercool but changing the TIM is probably my next step. Cheers


It definitely helps. I know EVGA uses good TIM on theirs, since they're using Shin-Etsu, but I'm not sure what MSI uses though. If you stick with one of the top of the top performers, then you'll be sure to beat the stock stuff by at least a little.


----------



## Pixation

Fans are loud but the card seems to overheat very easily unless its at 100% fan speed while under load, I would appreciate some help in remedying this. I'll worry about OCing after the temps are stable, although it would appear power limit is also capped at 110%.

GM204EVGAGTX970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixation*
> 
> Fans are loud but the card seems to overheat very easily unless its at 100% fan speed while under load, I would appreciate some help in remedying this. I'll worry about OCing after the temps are stable, although it would appear power limit is also capped at 110%.
> 
> GM204EVGAGTX970.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

I don't understand what are you looking for


----------



## plejern

see below. I fkd up so made a new post


----------



## plejern

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Strix-Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.21v (stable under load ) & 275W TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!
> Hello
> 
> If you remember i tell you about the temp @1.25v will be out of control for TWF cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you should look for the lowest voltage for 1500mhz maybe you could drop it 20mv that's will drop the temp 2-4c at least


First. I realize now i gave u the wrong Specs... I think...

The core isnt 1400, its the boost, and then the GPU boosts another 100mhz on top of it, to 1501mhz not 1516mhz. Sry bout that. Here is a screen from GPU-Z. Got conflicting info so im gonna attach some pics. The Pics are all with STOCK Bios and the OC settings im Using

  

I thought fk it and tried ur BIOS anyway but it didnt work to well. I got NO artifacs or anything like that but the card throttled like crazy.

These are the results:

- Only reached around 1350mhz while boosted.
- PT in GPU tweak was lowered from 120% MAX to only 100% . But PT now never got higher than 70%
- Voltage seem to remain unchanged or Maybe GPU tweak cant register it.
- In GPU-Z I now got PWR , VREL, VOP - With STock BIOS I "only" get VREL and VOP
- The Option to change Voltage Disappeared completely From GPU TWEAK!

Here is 2 log files from GPUtweak. I have the same OC in Tweak for both files but one is with Custom BIOS and One is with Stock BIOS

14007700.zip 8k .zip file


Was I now supposed to not use GPU tweak?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> First. I realize now i gave u the wrong Specs... I think...
> 
> The core isnt 1400, its the boost, and then the GPU boosts another 100mhz on top of it, to 1501mhz not 1516mhz. Sry bout that. Here is a screen from GPU-Z. Got conflicting info so im gonna attach some pics. The Pics are all with STOCK Bios and the OC settings im Using
> 
> I thought fk it and tried ur BIOS anyway but it didnt work to well. I got NO artifacs or anything like that but the card throttled like crazy.
> 
> These are the results:
> 
> - Only reached around 1350mhz while boosted.
> - PT in GPU tweak was lowered from 120% MAX to only 100% . But PT now never got higher than 70%
> - Voltage seem to remain unchanged or Maybe GPU tweak cant register it.
> - In GPU-Z I now got PWR , VREL, VOP - With STock BIOS I "only" get VREL and VOP
> - The Option to change Voltage Disappeared completely From GPU TWEAK!
> 
> Here is 2 log files from GPUtweak. I have the same OC in Tweak for both files but one is with Custom BIOS and One is with Stock BIOS
> 14007700.zip 8k .zip file
> 
> Was I now supposed to not use GPU tweak?


No worry try this one

Strixx-Dark.zip 137k .zip file


No need to change the Power limit anymore its already increased to 140% from the bios


----------



## Whodie

more testing needed....lol


----------



## plejern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No worry try this one
> 
> Strixx-Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> No need to change the Power limit anymore its already increased to 140% from the bios


Hey,

Tried the New BIOS. First thing i notice is that when Using Default settings in GPU tweak i get the Clock that youve put into the Bios. but the Mems at 7600mhz?
If i try to change the MEM freq , then the GPU is automaticlly lowered to 1400mhz and then the card seems to get unstable just like it did before. I then get Vrel, VOP, PWR in GPUZ.

IF I however run GPUZ when using default settings I dont seem to get a powercap anymore, and the card seems really stable!

Temp never gets higher than 66c, Granted i havnt run tests for longer than about 10-20mins. I want to get closer to the cap before i run extended tests
Is it possible to make so that i can also change MEM and GPU settings in GPU-Tweak?. i want to try to get the mem up to 8ghz and maybe get the GPU a bit higher to.

The voltage still reads 1,1212 But it think that is cause the applications cant register more?
I also notice that the GPU - clock and Boost are the same. It doesnt try to boost over GPU-clock anymore, 1507mhz but as i said it seems to run stable!



Here are some log files and pics

DarkOCresults.zip 400k .zip file


I really appriciate all your help!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plejern*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Tried the New BIOS. First thing i notice is that when Using Default settings in GPU tweak i get the Clock that youve put into the Bios. but the Mems at 7600mhz?
> If i try to change the MEM freq , then the GPU is automaticlly lowered to 1400mhz and then the card seems to get unstable just like it did before. I then get Vrel, VOP, PWR in GPUZ.
> 
> IF I however run GPUZ when using default settings I dont seem to get a powercap anymore, and the card seems really stable!
> 
> Temp never gets higher than 66c, Granted i havnt run tests for longer than about 10-20mins. I want to get closer to the cap before i run extended tests
> Is it possible to make so that i can also change MEM and GPU settings in GPU-Tweak?. i want to try to get the mem up to 8ghz and maybe get the GPU a bit higher to.
> 
> The voltage still reads 1,1212 But it think that is cause the applications cant register more?
> I also notice that the GPU - clock and Boost are the same. It doesnt try to boost over GPU-clock anymore, 1507mhz but as i said it seems to run stable!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some log files and pics
> 
> DarkOCresults.zip 400k .zip file
> 
> 
> I really appriciate all your help!


Sound like a Gpu Tweak issue close that program and use MSI afturberner to push the memory farther..:

report back with some Screenshot from GPU-z Sensor table under load


----------



## Pixation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't understand what are you looking for


Sorry for not being very specific

Honestly not certain myself, i'd like to push it to be more comfortable running Witcher 3 but i'm worried that bumping up the clock/voltage would make the temparatures run too high


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixation*
> 
> Sorry for not being very specific
> 
> Honestly not certain myself, i'd like to push it to be more comfortable running Witcher 3 but i'm worried that bumping up the clock/voltage would make the temparatures run too high


Give this a try

EVGA970_Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory clock & 1.21v & 340W TDP & Boost off & Custom fan curve..

if you have +65% ASIC you should b stable with that bios.. flash and report back!


----------



## hleV

Hello.

Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Memory: Samsung
ASIC: 69.9%
Usage: non-24/7, heavy gaming

I'm going to still do stability testing with OC software, so for starters I'd just like to have my voltage limit increased (software shows max of 1.25V) to like 1.312V or so (whatever's safe for hours of gaming daily) and possibly TDP limit increased (if that's viable, as I'm on a not-so-great Corsair CX600 PSU, right now it allows up to 112%). Perhaps disable Turbo (as long as the GPU will still use lower volts and frequencies while not under load).
Going to be my first BIOS flash, I leave the settings to you. Thanks.


----------



## plejern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like a Gpu Tweak issue close that program and use MSI afturberner to push the memory farther..:
> 
> report back with some Screenshot from GPU-z Sensor table under load


Hey,

Here is what u requested as well as the current custom BIOS.
I installed afterburner instead and u are right that now i can change mem. But i first ran a bech with default settings and now i notice a big drop in AVg. FPS.
Before i had avg. 42.5fps in Heaven 4.0 with 1440p Quality: Ultra, Tesslation: Extreme, Anti-aliasing x4. but now i only get avg. 32fps! =(

HEre is the sensor table under load.


Strixx-DarkOCBIOS.zip 137k .zip file


Ive reverted to Stock Bios for the time being


----------



## plejern

Hmm, now even at stock BIOS i get bad results. and the GPU usage only goes to between 75%-90% Im noticing. Before it was always 99%... Did i brick it!?

I see now also that Buss Interface load was 0% when using the custom bios. Now its back at 70-90%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> Memory: Samsung
> ASIC: 69.9%
> Usage: non-24/7, heavy gaming
> 
> I'm going to still do stability testing with OC software, so for starters I'd just like to have my voltage limit increased (software shows max of 1.25V) to like 1.312V or so (whatever's safe for hours of gaming daily) and possibly TDP limit increased (if that's viable, as I'm on a not-so-great Corsair CX600 PSU, right now it allows up to 112%). Perhaps disable Turbo (as long as the GPU will still use lower volts and frequencies while not under load).
> Going to be my first BIOS flash, I leave the settings to you. Thanks.


Hello there

uploading your bios will be good idea so i can do that for you








Quote:


> Hey,
> 
> Here is what u requested as well as the current custom BIOS.
> I installed afterburner instead and u are right that now i can change mem. But i first ran a bech with default settings and now i notice a big drop in AVg. FPS.
> Before i had avg. 42.5fps in Heaven 4.0 with 1440p Quality: Ultra, Tesslation: Extreme, Anti-aliasing x4. but now i only get avg. 32fps! =(
> 
> HEre is the sensor table under load.
> 
> Strixx-DarkOCBIOS.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Ive reverted to Stock Bios for the time being


I see nothing wrong there no cap & throttle & gpu usage drop ..

you could flash my bios again and done a clean install for the driver ..


----------



## plejern

Quote:


> you could flash my bios again and done a clean install for the driver ..


It seems to have resolved then problem with a clean up and clean reinstall of the driver. Gonna start messing around with MSI afterburner and se how high i can go! Ill get back to u!


----------



## hleV

Alright I'll upload it when I'm back from work. I expected to get a reference BIOS and do it myself, didn't check that people provide their own BIOSes so you could modify them for ease of use. Stupid of me lol.


----------



## plejern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plejern*
> 
> It seems to have resolved then problem with a clean up and clean reinstall of the driver. Gonna start messing around with MSI afterburner and se how high i can go! Ill get back to u!


Great News!









Ive now got :

mem 8ghz
GPU 1557mhz .

So far i have about 15% increase in heaven 4.0 . AVG Fps 37,5(stock) -> 44,0 (OC)
In AWP and SE 2 benchmark i have about 12% respectively

I havnt hit a wall yet but i noticed what i think is a bug with afterburner.

I ran benchmarks for 30min on afterburner and suddenly I noticed some score getting worse and to my suprise the GPU had clocked down to 1507 again (default for the custom bios)
I then had to put in 0 mhz in afterburner and then crank it to 50mhz and apply for it to go up again. its been stable there since.

Now its time to play. Gonna keep hittin it tomorrow!

Thank you for ur help! I will keep posting results if u are interested!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Glad you sorted everything out!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plejern*
> 
> Great News!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive now got :
> 
> mem 8ghz
> GPU 1557mhz .
> 
> So far i have about 15% increase in heaven 4.0 . AVG Fps 37,5(stock) -> 44,0 (OC)
> In AWP and SE 2 benchmark i have about 12% respectively
> 
> I havnt hit a wall yet but i noticed what i think is a bug with afterburner.
> 
> I ran benchmarks for 30min on afterburner and suddenly I noticed some score getting worse and to my suprise the GPU had clocked down to 1507 again (default for the custom bios)
> I then had to put in 0 mhz in afterburner and then crank it to 50mhz and apply for it to go up again. its been stable there since.
> 
> Now its time to play. Gonna keep hittin it tomorrow!
> 
> Thank you for ur help! I will keep posting results if u are interested!


Good OC result for such a card!

I see the sweet spot there is 1530/8000 from the bios for 24/7 ? if that fair enough for you let me know so i can give you a new bios


----------



## plejern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Good OC result for such a card!
> 
> I see the sweet spot there is 1530/8000 from the bios for 24/7 ? if that fair enough for you let me know so i can give you a new bios


Im not sure yet!









Did the card clock down cause i went to high?
Since then ive been steady at 1557/8000 with no problems.
I think im gonna try to get a little higher tomorrow. I want to get to where I notice im having issues. Can I dmg the card if i go higher?

BTW: The problems i was having with the FPS dropping and GPU usage going down was GSYNC. The lastest nvidia driver seems to have fkd it up again. Im so tired of Gsync.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plejern*
> 
> Im not sure yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the card clock down cause i went to high?
> Since then ive been steady at 1557/8000 with no problems.
> I think im gonna try to get a little higher tomorrow. I want to get to where I notice im having issues. Can I dmg the card if i go higher?
> 
> BTW: The problems i was having with the FPS dropping and GPU usage going down was GSYNC. The lastest nvidia driver seems to have fkd it up again. Im so tired of Gsync.


Wait more than 1557mhz @1.21v ? no way bro stop there









You will not damage anything at the worst case a driver stop responding or black screen ( need to restart the system ) nothing else









Ya Gsync .. sound reasonable to me


----------



## hleV

Attaching my stock BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> Memory: Samsung
> ASIC: 69.9%
> Usage: non-24/7, heavy gaming
> 
> I'm going to still do stability testing with OC software, so for starters I'd just like to have my voltage limit increased (software shows max of 1.25V) to like 1.312V or so (whatever's safe for hours of gaming daily) and possibly TDP limit increased (if that's viable, as I'm on a not-so-great Corsair CX600 PSU, right now it allows up to 112%). Perhaps disable Turbo (as long as the GPU will still use lower volts and frequencies while not under load).
> Going to be my first BIOS flash, I leave the settings to you. Thanks.


 HlevStock970.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> Attaching my stock BIOS.
> 
> HlevStock970.zip 137k .zip file


Give this a try

970G1-Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 3.8ghz memory clock & 1.28v (up to 1.3v ) & 370W TDP & boost off

you can start pushing the clock farther to find the max stable clock for that card.. you can use 1.3v on that card since the VRM have active cooling ..

keep in mind the software will report 1.26-1.27v max while the card pull more than this..


----------



## hleV

Okay this is weird. Flashing BIOS made literally no difference. Voltage in monitor still shows only up to 1.250V, power slider can go only up to 112%, core/mem clocks are the same as before. PerfCap is still VRel, VOp.
If I extract the BIOS I do see your changes (core 1519, 370W TDP, etc.) but it makes no difference in practice. What is wrong?

I used win10 nvflash version included in the ZIP.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> Okay this is weird. Flashing BIOS made literally no difference. Voltage in monitor still shows only up to 1.250V, power slider can go only up to 112%, core/mem clocks are the same as before. PerfCap is still VRel, VOp.
> If I extract the BIOS I do see your changes (core 1519, 370W TDP, etc.) but it makes no difference in practice. What is wrong?
> 
> I used win10 nvflash version included in the ZIP.


I've noticed that occasionally, it takes a couple of boot cycles for the settings in my new bios to take over.....


----------



## hleV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've noticed that occasionally, it takes a couple of boot cycles for the settings in my new bios to take over.....


That was it. Thank you.


----------



## caenlen

Hi there, i have the gigabute windforce non-gaming edition 74% ASIC

http://puu.sh/kH2LR/d0813011b6.rom

that is the original bios i just saved from gpu-z.

i get 1503 core and not quite 8ghz vram stable with no voltage increase --- just power slider and fan curve all the way to 100% when it breaks 63 celsius.

i was wondering if maybe i could aim for 1550 core 7.5ghz vram --- voltage like 1.2? and custom fan curve to always idle at 35% and boost to 100% when breaks 52 Celsius - the fan speed isnt loud for for me cause i wear headphones


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hi there, i have the gigabute windforce non-gaming edition 74% ASIC
> 
> http://puu.sh/kH2LR/d0813011b6.rom
> 
> that is the original bios i just saved from gpu-z.
> 
> i get 1503 core and not quite 8ghz vram stable with no voltage increase --- just power slider and fan curve all the way to 100% when it breaks 63 celsius.
> 
> i was wondering if maybe i could aim for 1550 core 7.5ghz vram --- voltage like 1.2? and custom fan curve to always idle at 35% and boost to 100% when breaks 52 Celsius - the fan speed isnt loud for for me cause i wear headphones


Hello

give this a try

980ti-Windforce_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7.5ghz memory & 500W TDP & 1.25v & boost off & custom fan curve (100% @65c )

you can start pushing farther if you have no stability problem








Quote:


> I've noticed that occasionally, it takes a couple of boot cycles for the settings in my new bios to take over.....


Its that bug all the time


----------



## plejern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Good OC result for such a card!
> 
> I see the sweet spot there is 1530/8000 from the bios for 24/7 ? if that fair enough for you let me know so i can give you a new bios


Hi,

Ive decided to stop where im now but i did get a little higher=). 1557/8000

Ive tried to go higher but at 8050+mem the GPU/MEM clocks down after a while. If I run the GPU 1575mhz , same thing happens.
Ive ran tests for 4h with 1557/8000 and that works great.

Result:
1557 / 8000


Pls reconfigure the BIOS for these numbers. If u want u can even out at 1550 / 8000.

GM204OC.zip 135k .zip file


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plejern*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Ive decided to stop where im now but i did get a little higher=). 1557/8000
> 
> Ive tried to go higher but at 8050+mem the GPU/MEM clocks down after a while. If I run the GPU 1575mhz , same thing happens.
> Ive ran tests for 4h with 1557/8000 and that works great.
> 
> Result:
> 1557 / 8000
> 
> 
> Pls reconfigure the BIOS for these numbers. If u want u can even out at 1550 / 8000.
> 
> GM204OC.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


Here you go!

Strix__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


you'r welcome


----------



## plejern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> Strix__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> you'r welcome


Hey,

Seems to be a little unstable suddenly. Can I get a BIOS with 1530/8000 instead?

Sry for the inconveience


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plejern*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Seems to be a little unstable suddenly. Can I get a BIOS with 1530/8000 instead?
> 
> Sry for the inconveience


here you go!

Strix-1531__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 980ti-Windforce_Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7.5ghz memory & 500W TDP & 1.25v & boost off & custom fan curve (100% @65c )
> 
> you can start pushing farther if you have no stability problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its that bug all the time


thanks mate, the only trouble i am having is when i disable driver adapter - then go to admin command prompt, after i do nvflash gm200.rom -6 then hit enter - it just says no nvidia adapter found every time... and when I right click on desktop Nvidia control panel is no longer there, but when I re-enable device adapter - nvidia control panel shows back up when i right click. i tried flashing with it enabled and it gave me the same error - no nvidia adapter found


----------



## DeathAngel74

its
nvflash --index=0 -6 gm200.rom
enter


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> its
> nvflash --index=0 -6 gm200.rom
> enter


thanks the video showed nothing about index!!!! lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Did it work?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> thanks mate, the only trouble i am having is when i disable driver adapter - then go to admin command prompt, after i do nvflash gm200.rom -6 then hit enter - it just says no nvidia adapter found every time... and when I right click on desktop Nvidia control panel is no longer there, but when I re-enable device adapter - nvidia control panel shows back up when i right click. i tried flashing with it enabled and it gave me the same error - no nvidia adapter found


make sure Nvflash run as Admin and no need for-6 just ( nvflash gm200.rom )









Index=0 for multiple cards but maybe some board mark a single gpu as gpu 1 not 0 or something


----------



## DeathAngel74

mine is in pci-e slot 1 x16, so its index0, if I ran sli the bottom card would be index1


----------



## caenlen

everything is working great, cheers mates


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> mine is in pci-e slot 1 x16, so its index0, if I ran sli the bottom card would be index1


Yes no doubt with SLI we need to use ؛ Nvflash --list then use index--x








Quote:


> everything is working great, cheers mates


my pleasure


----------



## Lynkdev

Mr-Dark,

Can i get a custom bios for two Titan x's in sli please? Looking for a great OC with my water setup.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Can i get a custom bios for two Titan x's in sli please? Looking for a great OC with my water setup.


Hello

sure we can do that.. we need an a copy from the original bios + how much ASIC quality there ?

any stable/unstable clock you try there will be good to start with custom bios!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Can i get a custom bios for two Titan x's in sli please? Looking for a great OC with my water setup.


It helps to post the BIOS, describe what kind of mod you're looking for (unlocked power limit, increased voltage, higher core/memory frequency, etc.), and the ASIC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> sure we can do that.. we need an a copy from the original bios + how much ASIC quality there ?
> 
> any stable/unstable clock you try there will be good to start with custom bios!


You beat me to it.... Barely...


----------



## Lynkdev

Mr-Dark,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It helps to post the BIOS, describe what kind of mod you're looking for (unlocked power limit, increased voltage, higher core/memory frequency, etc.), and the ASIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it.... Barely...


EVGA Titan X SC x2

ASIC: 67.0% / 62.9% pretty much crap lol

BIOS: 84.00.1F.00.90

I'm looking for whatever you would recommend that wont torch the card but make it a beast if at all possible haha


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It helps to post the BIOS, describe what kind of mod you're looking for (unlocked power limit, increased voltage, higher core/memory frequency, etc.), and the ASIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it.... Barely...


blaze your here dude







no wiggle cat anymore








Quote:


> EVGA Titan X SC x2
> 
> ASIC: 67.0% / 62.9% pretty much crap lol
> 
> BIOS: 84.00.1F.00.90
> 
> I'm looking for whatever you would recommend that wont torch the card but make it a beast if at all possible haha
> Edited by Lynkdev - Today at 9:46 pm


I think a bios with 1.5ghz / 3.8ghz will be fine for those card!

where is the bios file ?




.zip the file and upload it here


----------



## blaze2210

Yeah, I saw this pic and thought it'd make a nice October avatar, Halloween and all you know.









Apparently, I'm going to be causing seizures....hehehe....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yeah, I saw this pic and thought it'd make a nice October avatar, Halloween and all you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, I'm going to be causing seizures....hehehe....


Halloween sure its very close







blaze have a seizures avatar all the time


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> blaze your here dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no wiggle cat anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a bios with 1.5ghz / 3.8ghz will be fine for those card!
> 
> where is the bios file ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .zip the file and upload it here


Oops here it is

GM200.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Halloween sure its very close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blaze have a seizures avatar all the time


Maybe I'll add a flashy effect to the "predatory butt wiggle" avatar....









That sounds wrong....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Maybe I'll add a flashy effect to the "predatory butt wiggle" avatar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds wrong....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


My next one might be more subtle, like maybe just focused on a cat's face when the pupils dilate. I'm not quite sure yet, but I have plenty of time to think about it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Oops here it is
> 
> GM200.zip 150k .zip file


Here you go!

Titan-X__Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory clock & 1.25v & 500W TDP & boost off

keep in mind you need to flash both card (read the first page for useful Nvflash command for SLI )

GL
Quote:


> My next one might be more subtle, like maybe just focused on a cat's face when the pupils dilate. I'm not quite sure yet, but I have plenty of time to think about it.


Sure its blaze avatar







should be subtle


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> Titan-X__Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory clock & 1.25v & 500W TDP & boost off
> 
> keep in mind you need to flash both card (read the first page for useful Nvflash command for SLI )
> 
> GL
> Sure its blaze avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be subtle


Much appreciated dude:thumb: Thanks a ton


----------



## Lynkdev

Untitled.jpg 1994k .jpg file


Good results? i had a higher score last night after adding 125mhz clock and 100mem for some reason.

I can still keep adding to the OC?


----------



## Advil000

I'm getting a used Strix 980 4GB (NOT a Ti) in a few days,

Can you knock out a guess for a starter bios with a solid overclock and a fan profile that will cool well? Full time gaming not benchmarking.

From there I can tune it the last bit and have you make a final.

Willing?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advil000*
> 
> I'm getting a used Strix 980 4GB (NOT a Ti) in a few days,
> 
> Can you knock out a guess for a starter bios with a solid overclock and a fan profile that will cool well? Full time gaming not benchmarking.
> 
> From there I can tune it the last bit and have you make a final.
> 
> Willing?


Why make it now instead of when you actually get the card?


----------



## Advil000

Oh, just because the fan profile and voltage/boost settings aren't ideal out of the box and a bit of a pita. But I can do it that way too.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advil000*
> 
> Oh, just because the fan profile and voltage/boost settings aren't ideal out of the box and a bit of a pita. But I can do it that way too.


I'm in no way speaking for Mr-Dark, I was just wondering what the reasoning for that is.


----------



## plejern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> here you go!
> 
> Strix-1531__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Is the Temp Limit removed in my BIOS.

Ive been trying to figure why the card throttles at 1580mhz and 1550mhz.
The throttle seems to manifest in the same way but it manifest quicker at 1580 ofc.

The Benchmark or Game(Project Cars, BF4) minimizes to desktop after around 1h of intense gaming or bench and after that the GPU usage becomes unstable if i continue gaming. It resets if i restart the computer or not game for while. The common denominator seems to be the tempreture. It seems to start throttling at around 67-68C. Is there some kind of limiter here?

When i run my current OC of 1530 - 8000 the temperature never seems to hit 67-68c so im thinking thats why its stable.


----------



## Dissolution187

Can someone help me? I got a custom bios and the voltage is locking at 1.15 instead of 1.28.... Now when I try and play the witcher my game has artifacts hard because my card is not getting enough volts.


----------



## plejern

Quote:


> Can someone help me? I got a custom bios and the voltage is locking at 1.15 instead of 1.28.... Now when I try and play the witcher my game has artifacts hard because my card is not getting enough volts.
> Edited by Dissolution187 - Today at 4:35 am


Hey,

The Witcher is famous for sucking the life out of GPUs.
The OC Custom Bios is prolly unstable in witcher and as such the card Throttles.
A lot of ppl has to underclock their card to get witcher to run stable so running a high OC is prolly not a good idea when playing it. I would go back to Stock and slowly OC. Try step by step to see where the line is.

It could also be something wrong with the PWR ,Volt settings in ur bios.

Go back to stock for the time being i guess.

See:





Same problem as u i guess! He has a to high OC to I think


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plejern*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> The Witcher is famous for sucking the life out of GPUs.
> The OC Custom Bios is prolly unstable in witcher and as such the card Throttles.
> A lot of ppl has to underclock their card to get witcher to run stable so running a high OC is prolly not a good idea when playing it. I would go back to Stock and slowly OC. Try step by step to see where the line is.
> 
> It could also be something wrong with the PWR ,Volt settings in ur bios.
> 
> Go back to stock for the time being i guess.
> 
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same problem as u i guess! He has a to high OC to I think


Normally I would agree with you but not in this case. Mr.Dark gave me a second bios and it worked perfectly with the OC/voltage. I then asked for a third bios to try and up the voltage to get more out of the card. When I got the third bios the voltage messed up at was locked at 1.15 again. I tried flashing with the original bios Dark gave me but the voltage was still locked even though it worked the first time flawlessly. So confusing. I flashed back to the original bios and it's working fine. I still want a custom bios though to OC my card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

In a way you are both correct....If OC is too high the game will crash. If the bios is improperly modified, voltage drops and throttling occurs. I know from personal experience because I was trying to "improve" one of my custom bioses over the weekend.......Lets just say it caused the card to throttle down to 1389-1392Mhz. I changed a few things and everything is fine again. 1531.5/8002Mhz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Untitled.jpg 1994k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Good results? i had a higher score last night after adding 125mhz clock and 100mem for some reason.
> 
> I can still keep adding to the OC?


As you see HW read wrong clock for titans card we need SC from Gpu-z sensor table under load for the both cards
Quote:


> I'm getting a used Strix 980 4GB (NOT a Ti) in a few days,
> 
> Can you knock out a guess for a starter bios with a solid overclock and a fan profile that will cool well? Full time gaming not benchmarking.
> 
> From there I can tune it the last bit and have you make a final.
> 
> Willing?


Hello

We need a copy from the bios.. each card have around +5 bios with difference version if I give you a one now maybe you will not be able to flash it at all








Quote:


> Is the Temp Limit removed in my BIOS.
> 
> Ive been trying to figure why the card throttles at 1580mhz and 1550mhz.
> The throttle seems to manifest in the same way but it manifest quicker at 1580 ofc.
> 
> The Benchmark or Game(Project Cars, BF4) minimizes to desktop after around 1h of intense gaming or bench and after that the GPU usage becomes unstable if i continue gaming. It resets if i restart the computer or not game for while. The common denominator seems to be the tempreture. It seems to start throttling at around 67-68C. Is there some kind of limiter here?
> 
> When i run my current OC of 1530 - 8000 the temperature never seems to hit 67-68c so im thinking thats why its stable.


Yes. once we disable the boost tech the temp limit gone away now your limit 84c
Quote:


> Normally I would agree with you but not in this case. Mr.Dark gave me a second bios and it worked perfectly with the OC/voltage. I then asked for a third bios to try and up the voltage to get more out of the card. When I got the third bios the voltage messed up at was locked at 1.15 again. I tried flashing with the original bios Dark gave me but the voltage was still locked even though it worked the first time flawlessly. So confusing. I flashed back to the original bios and it's working fine. I still want a custom bios though to OC my card.


I think its a bios flash problem nothing else..

also a clean install for the driver fix some problem for some cards


----------



## theMillen

Anychance for a 960m custom bios? (2015 Lenovo y50). Ive made my own for my 980 and 980 Ti just unsure about mobile.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Anychance for a 960m custom bios? (2015 Lenovo y50). Ive made my own for my 980 and 980 Ti just unsure about mobile.


If you brick it, how do you plan on recovering it?

Looks like someone in this thread was able to do it, and even left some directions behind.


----------



## caenlen

can i get a new custom bios? i just ram heaven on a loop for 2 hours stable at 8ghz vram. so would like that 7.5ghz to 8ghz this time, and i would like 100% fan speed to kick in at 55 celsius not 65. 1506 core to 1515 core maybe... im not sure i want to go higher there.

74.4% ASIC just a reminder. gigabyte non-g1 edition windforce.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 980ti-Windforce_Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7.5ghz memory & 500W TDP & 1.25v & boost off & custom fan curve (100% @65c )
> 
> you can start pushing farther if you have no stability problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its that bug all the time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hi there, i have the gigabute windforce non-gaming edition 74% ASIC
> 
> http://puu.sh/kH2LR/d0813011b6.rom
> 
> that is the original bios i just saved from gpu-z.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hi there, i have the gigabute windforce non-gaming edition 74% ASIC
> 
> http://puu.sh/kH2LR/d0813011b6.rom
> 
> that is the original bios i just saved from gpu-z.
> 
> i get 1503 core and not quite 8ghz vram stable with no voltage increase --- just power slider and fan curve all the way to 100% when it breaks 63 celsius.
> 
> i was wondering if maybe i could aim for 1550 core 7.5ghz vram --- voltage like 1.2? and custom fan curve to always idle at 35% and boost to 100% when breaks 52 Celsius - the fan speed isnt loud for for me cause i wear headphones
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Anychance for a 960m custom bios? (2015 Lenovo y50). Ive made my own for my 980 and 980 Ti just unsure about mobile.


I doubt Nvflash support mobile gpus
Quote:


> hey dark,
> 
> the bios you made me is at 1506 core --- does it not boost any higher than that? i mentioned i wanted to try and hi


Hello there

You can push the clock farther from any OC software.. MSI AB & EVGA PS..etc


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I doubt Nvflash support mobile gpus


From what I read in this other forum, its not NVFlash that gets used, but another tool or couple of tools. Looks like below are the basic steps, but I'd recommend reading everything you can on this before trying it out. I don't think its as easy to recover from a botched flash on a laptop as is it is on a desktop.
Quote:


> 1) Extract modules using "Andy's Phoenix Tool".
> 2) Modify the 960m vBIOS using Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker 1.36.
> 3) Repack the module using "Andy's Phoenix Tool".
> 4) Flash the BIOS using Acer's tool (I believe I can modify the ini file so that it will proceed even though the versions are the same).


http://forum.techinferno.com/general-notebook-discussions/8560-nvidia-maxwell-vbios-mods-900m-series-overclocking-versions-57.html


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> As you see HW read wrong clock for titans card we need SC from Gpu-z sensor table under load for the both cards
> Hello
> 
> We need a copy from the bios.. each card have around +5 bios with difference version if I give you a one now maybe you will not be able to flash it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. once we disable the boost tech the temp limit gone away now your limit 84c
> I think its a bios flash problem nothing else..
> 
> also a clean install for the driver fix some problem for some cards


Am i safe to continue to OC to see what potential i still have left?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you brick it, how do you plan on recovering it?
> 
> Looks like someone in this thread was able to do it, and even left some directions behind.


meh iive got Accidental Warranty on this thing, theyve already replaced it a few times, (first had y510p, then sent me a y50, then screen died and sent me another one) with any luck ill get the newest in the lineup the y700! Love free upgrades







:thumb:


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I doubt Nvflash support mobile gpus
> Hello there
> 
> You can push the clock farther from any OC software.. MSI AB & EVGA PS..etc


pretty sure ive flash official bios updates in the past with nvflash \o/


----------



## Lynkdev

Whats the blue line mean for my second titan x under perfcap reason (Vrel/SLI)? this was logged during a run on heaven after upping my OC a bit more. Do i need more voltage or something?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the blue line mean for my second titan x under perfcap reason (Vrel/SLI)? this was logged during a run on heaven after upping my OC a bit more. Do i need more voltage or something?


Vrel = reliable voltage. If you want higher clocks, you'll likely have to add voltage for that card, yes.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Vrel = reliable voltage. If you want higher clocks, you'll likely have to add voltage for that card, yes.


Cool thanks, kinda like a early caution haha


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Whats the blue line mean for my second titan x under perfcap reason (Vrel/SLI)? this was logged during a run on heaven after upping my OC a bit more. Do i need more voltage or something?


If you hover the mouse over the color, it will tell you what it is - PWR, vRel, Util, etc.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Cool thanks, kinda like a early caution haha


When you get to Vop, that's your max operating voltage....you'll need to mod the bios to get around that one.


----------



## Lynkdev

So used afterburner to add 100mv and heaven crashed. Ill try using precision to up the voltage on the second card alone and see what happens.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> So used afterburner to add 100mv and heaven crashed. Ill try using precision to up the voltage on the second card alone and see what happens.


You can do that from Afterburner also, go into the settings and select from the dropdown menu the card you want to adjust.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You can do that from Afterburner also, go into the settings and select from the dropdown menu the card you want to adjust.


Copy, i tried 50 and 100mv but the vrel is still blue at the half mark. Guessing a adjustment in the bios is needed again?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Copy, i tried 50 and 100mv but the vrel is still blue at the half mark. Guessing a adjustment in the bios is needed again?


Yep, most likely. I personally haven't had much luck with using software to increase my GPU's voltage. I make my changes in the BIOS these days. If you just need a quick bump in volts, post the BIOS, I can kick it up for you.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Moar powah!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Moar powah!


Hehehe....I was half-expecting you to pop up with that....









Side note: I was laughing when I went through the thread about unlocking the voltage sliders. I came across a post from you that said something to the effect of "I'm keeping my cards pretty mellow with a 14XX OC", then I look at the mods you've made recently.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lol. Indecisive. 1531.5/8002 and almost 500w tdp pl


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yep, most likely. I personally haven't had much luck with using software to increase my GPU's voltage. I make my changes in the BIOS these days. If you just need a quick bump in volts, post the BIOS, I can kick it up for you.


sure, here it is.

thanks

GM200.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> sure, here it is.
> 
> thanks
> 
> GM200.zip 150k .zip file


Woah...who made that nightmare? Is that stock?!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> sure, here it is.
> 
> thanks
> 
> GM200.zip 150k .zip file


Here ya go. All I did was bump the voltage to 1.275v, it was at 1.262. See how this works out for you.









GM200-mod.zip 150k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Woah...who made that nightmare? Is that stock?!


What's with the criticism? Mod it yourself and let's see what you come up with. How would _you_ "fix" it? I'm very curious to see what you come up with....


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Woah...who made that nightmare? Is that stock?!


not stock, Mr-Dark made it why?

Also with new bios-mod i tried a run with heaven and still have vrel at the half point on second card

thanks for making it though blaze


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> not stock, Mr-Dark made it why?
> 
> Also with new bios-mod i tried a run with heaven and still have vrel at the half point on second card
> 
> thanks for making it though blaze


Ok, what's the frequency when you get the perfcap?


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, what's the frequency when you get the perfcap?


Core clock is 1442.8

Mem is 3801.6

i also see that the second card's TDP is 3.9% while the first is 4.1% TDP


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Core clock is 1442.8
> 
> Mem is 3801.6


Cool, that lets me know which voltage needs to be adjusted. I should have a revision shortly.

Do you happen to know if this was the same frequency you were getting the vRel at before?


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Cool, that lets me know which voltage needs to be adjusted. I should have a revision shortly.
> 
> Do you happen to know if this was the same frequency you were getting the vRel at before?


Um, i think its different.

Right now i have +50/100 added to clock and mem in Afterburner and i'm not seeing this when i go revert to bios clocks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Um, i think its different.
> 
> Right now i have +50/100 added to clock and mem in Afterburner and i'm not seeing this when i go revert to bios clocks


You're testing the BIOS mods _without_ the additions in Afterburner, correct? The way this BIOS is being configured (based on what Dark has already done), you should be able to just let the BIOS handle the clock speeds.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You're testing the BIOS mods _without_ the additions in Afterburner, correct?


No i made the additions to clock and mem, i should try stock?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> No i made the additions to clock and mem, i should try stock?


Well, for testing whether the BIOS does what its supposed to or not, it would be best to test it without making changes in Afterburner. Make sure you reboot your PC after flashing for the changes to take effect.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, for testing whether the BIOS does what its supposed to or not, it would be best to test it without making changes in Afterburner. Make sure you reboot your PC after flashing for the changes to take effect.


Makes sense, sorry ive been doing a ton of runs with heaven and got mixed up lol.

on stock clocks, i still get Vrel at half mark on second card.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Makes sense, sorry ive been doing a ton of runs with heaven and got mixed up lol.
> 
> on stock clocks, i still get Vrel at half mark on second card.


What's the speed when this vRel hits? Numbers and data are needed....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Here ya go. All I did was bump the voltage to 1.275v, it was at 1.262. See how this works out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200-mod.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> What's with the criticism? Mod it yourself and let's see what you come up with. How would _you_ "fix" it? I'm very curious to see what you come up with....


The voltage table jumps all over the place. If it does happen to throttle down, it's going to drop pretty hard. It needs to be smoothed out.... That's fugly with a capital F. /shrug


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The voltage table jumps all over the place. If it does happen to throttle down, it's going to drop pretty hard. It needs to be smoothed out.... That's fugly with a capital F. /shrug


Let's see what you come up with. Time to "put your money where your mouth is". Do you need me to re-post the BIOS, or can you grab it from the previous page?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Let's see what you come up with. Time to "put your money where your mouth is".


Seriously? Smooth out the transitions...make it so if it does happen to throttle, it doesn't drop so hard. Not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What's the speed when this vRel hits? Numbers and data are needed....


Clock=1392.2
Mem=3702.8

You want screen shots?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Clock=1392.2
> Mem=3702.8
> 
> You want screen shots?


Those numbers should be good enough, thanks!

Latest revision:

GM200-mod2.zip 150k .zip file


I also took the liberty of grabbing the original BIOS you posted, and I tinkered with that one a bit. I wanted to see if the modded Boost Table was the culprit. So if you want, you can try this one as well:

GM200-stockmod.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## vmirjamali

I tried the MSI 970 dark bios in here and it was still limited to 1300 core clock and 4k mem clock. Is there anyway I can achieve 1500 clock on my msi gaming 4g card? It's the latest revision. At stock settings my temps are at 74 max load, with the msi dark 970 gaming 4g bios you had on page 5, they went up to 80 C max during full torch mode.

My original bios attached.

GM204-mavi.zip 136k .zip file


Let me know if you need any other info. Thanks
ACICs was 70% (Is that good or bad?)

Before flash


After flash:


----------



## DeathAngel74

blaze2210...

gm200_sliders_unlocked.zip 150k .zip file

Lynkdev's BIOS stock, all sliders available ^^^^^


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the MSI 970 dark bios in here and it was still limited to 1300 core clock and 4k mem clock. Is there anyway I can achieve 1500 clock on my msi gaming 4g card? It's the latest revision. At stock settings my temps are at 74 max load, with the msi dark 970 gaming 4g bios you had on page 5, they went up to 80 C max during full torch mode.
> 
> My original bios attached.
> 
> GM204-mavi.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need any other info. Thanks
> ACICs was 70% (Is that good or bad?)


Well, I seem to be in the BIOS modding mood, and you happen to have a 970. Check this one out and let me know how it works out. Also, if you haven't already, I reccomend you set up a custom fan curve in AB or Precision.









GM204-mod.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> blaze2210...
> 
> gm200_sliders_unlocked.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> Lynkdev's BIOS stock, all sliders available ^^^^^


I'll see if there's going to be a response on the previous mods before I do anything else on that one. I did d/l the file and put it in his folder though for potential future modding. Thanks!

Did you make any headway on the functions of those extra sliders?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the blue line mean for my second titan x under perfcap reason (Vrel/SLI)? this was logged during a run on heaven after upping my OC a bit more. Do i need more voltage or something?


I need a SC under load so i can made a new bios for you








Quote:


> not stock, Mr-Dark made it why?
> 
> Also with new bios-mod i tried a run with heaven and still have vrel at the half point on second card
> 
> thanks for making it though blaze


Hello

If a blaze bios didn't work try this

FullGM200___Dark.zip 150k .zip file


If the voltage still 1.25v max we need to unlock the bios ( a 3 voltage slider is missing )

Edit : This one have unlocked voltage slider ( thanks to DeathAngle74 )

gm200_sliders_unlocked_Dark.zip 150k .zip file

Quote:


> I tried the MSI 970 dark bios in here and it was still limited to 1300 core clock and 4k mem clock. Is there anyway I can achieve 1500 clock on my msi gaming 4g card? It's the latest revision. At stock settings my temps are at 74 max load, with the msi dark 970 gaming 4g bios you had on page 5, they went up to 80 C max during full torch mode.
> 
> My original bios attached. GM204-mavi.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Let me know if you need any other info. Thanks
> ACICs was 70% (Is that good or bad?)
> 
> Before flash


You shouldn't flash any bios here because each one request something difference.. but no worry try this one

970Gaming___Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

nope, still no idea. but the bios works...


----------



## vmirjamali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, I seem to be in the BIOS modding mood, and you happen to have a 970. Check this one out and let me know how it works out. Also, if you haven't already, I reccomend you set up a custom fan curve in AB or Precision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204-mod.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> I'll see if there's going to be a response on the previous mods before I do anything else on that one. I did d/l the file and put it in his folder though for potential future modding. Thanks!
> 
> Did you make any headway on the functions of those extra sliders?


For some reason can't boot on this one. Will try to reset via integrated graphics.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark,
unlocked bios is in post#607


----------



## Mr-Dark

Well this a joke morning here









Its very bad when you give a friend one of your cards and they breaking it







one of my 970 gave up just a black screen

but my good luck the one gave up the lower ASIC 62% will RMA i hope the new one have a higher ASIC









cant play with a single 970 BF4 100fps is bad for me i want the +160fps









Edit
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark,
> unlocked bios is in post#607


Thanks + Rep


----------



## DeathAngel74

No Problem, sorry to hear about your loss....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Well this a joke morning here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its very bad when you give a friend one of your cards and they breaking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my 970 gave up just a black screen
> 
> but my good luck the one gave up the lower ASIC 62% will RMA i hope the new one have a higher ASIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant play with a single 970 BF4 100fps is bad for me i want the +160fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> Thanks + Rep


Jeez....What did they do to it? At least it was the lower ASIC. I've got my fingers crossed for you on the replacement. I just had to replace mine not too long ago also, so I feel your pain.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hello,

would it be possible to make a custom BIOS for my GPU? I have the EVGA GTX980Ti Superclocked, but I bought the Hybrid kit from EVGA to put it on the GPU, so I would like a custom BIOS based on the Hybrid card BIOS. If you need anything, ask

Thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> would it be possible to make a custom BIOS for my GPU? I have the EVGA GTX980Ti Superclocked, but I bought the Hybrid kit from EVGA to put it on the GPU, so I would like a custom BIOS based on the Hybrid card BIOS. If you need anything, ask
> 
> Thanks


You gotta post the BIOS rom file. The 1st post has tips on doing this.


----------



## vmirjamali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> gm200_sliders_unlocked_Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> You shouldn't flash any bios here because each one request something difference.. but no worry try this one
> 
> 970Gaming___Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Wow, this is impressive. Temps especially are good. using furmark for the testing, any other better benchmarking software? Limited to 1290-1400 when furmark is on screen and then 1500 when it's off screen and running in background oddly enough.

On screen:


Off screen:


It's working better temp wise than my normal stock bios non overclocked.. I'm guessing fan speeds were increased to achieve that?

Also just curious what the point of overclocking memory to 8ghz as i've seen on some gtx970's? Does it help that much or is it just for show? Thanks


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You gotta post the BIOS rom file. The 1st post has tips on doing this.


I know how to "extract" my BIOS, but I have the Superclocked GPU and I want the Hybrid based BIOS, which has a slightly higher clock, and maybe other differences, but I believe I have the stock Hybrid BIOS at home, so once I get home from work I will post it here. Thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> I know how to "extract" my BIOS, but I have the Superclocked GPU and I want the Hybrid based BIOS, which has a slightly higher clock, and maybe other differences, but I believe I have the stock Hybrid BIOS at home, so once I get home from work I will post it here. Thanks


Ok, that was just in case. If its just a higher clock you're after, why not just increase the clock speed of your current BIOS? You're more likely to run into issues flashing a different model's BIOS to your card.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Those numbers should be good enough, thanks!
> 
> Latest revision:
> 
> GM200-mod2.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks blaze i will try this out Tom and post back.
> 
> Also how do i to a SC under load with both gpus logging in SLI? If i come out of full screen, only one gpu is under load and sli disabled.
> 
> I also took the liberty of grabbing the original BIOS you posted, and I tinkered with that one a bit. I wanted to see if the modded Boost Table was the culprit. So if you want, you can try this one as well:
> 
> GM200-stockmod.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Jeez....What did they do to it? At least it was the lower ASIC. I've got my fingers crossed for you on the replacement. I just had to replace mine not too long ago also, so I feel your pain.


I have no idea my board in RMA since a week and that friend see my 970s in the box he say give me a one so i can play battlefront on my pc they just take the card 4 days and just sending it to me but when my board back there is no signal from the card just black screen + the fans @100%









Yes its the low ASIC card this good side from this RMA








Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> would it be possible to make a custom BIOS for my GPU? I have the EVGA GTX980Ti Superclocked, but I bought the Hybrid kit from EVGA to put it on the GPU, so I would like a custom BIOS based on the Hybrid card BIOS. If you need anything, ask
> 
> Thanks


Hello

the hybrid card have nothing special at all its a Reference PCB with a normal bios ...just upload your room so we can give you a good bios ..
Quote:


> Wow, this is impressive. Temps especially are good. using furmark for the testing, any other better benchmarking software? Limited to 1290-1400 when furmark is on screen and then 1500 when it's off screen and running in background oddly enough.
> 
> On screen:
> 
> Off screen:
> 
> It's working better temp wise than my normal stock bios non overclocked.. I'm guessing fan speeds were increased to achieve that?
> 
> Also just curious what the point of overclocking memory to 8ghz as i've seen on some gtx970's? Does it help that much or is it just for show? Thanks


Nice!

Use any other stress test like 3Dmark & unigine heaven & Or just play some games







stay away from Furmark trust me!

the memory OC will give you some boost but not like the core clock .. the core is the king! & the fan curve have 400rpm boost









also you can push the clock farther you have 1.25v you should aim to 1530mhz at least








Quote:


> Ok, that was just in case. If its just a higher clock you're after, why not just increase the clock speed of your current BIOS? You're more likely to run into issues flashing a different model's BIOS to your card.


+1


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> the hybrid card have nothing special at all its a Reference PCB with a normal bios ...just upload your rom so we can give you a good bios ..


OK, in that case, here is my stock BIOS packed in a .zip archive







Thanks

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## vmirjamali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have no idea my board in RMA since a week and that friend see my 970s in the box he say give me a one so i can play battlefront on my pc they just take the card 4 days and just sending it to me but when my board back there is no signal from the card just black screen + the fans @100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its the low ASIC card this good side from this RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> the hybrid card have nothing special at all its a Reference PCB with a normal bios ...just upload your room so we can give you a good bios ..
> Nice!
> 
> Use any other stress test like 3Dmark & unigine heaven & Or just play some games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay away from Furmark trust me!
> 
> the memory OC will give you some boost but not like the core clock .. the core is the king! & the fan curve have 400rpm boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also you can push the clock farther you have 1.25v you should aim to 1530mhz at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


So would lowering the voltage down help with keeping temps down or does it not matter too much? I'd rather have lower temps/less fan noise than an extra 25 mhz. I actually undervolt my cpu while keeping it at the same clock speeds to achieve this. Like for instance on my i7-6700k it's undervolted -45mV. Keeps temps around 3-4 degrees C cooler.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> OK, in that case, here is my stock BIOS packed in a .zip archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Give this a try

980Ti___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 500W TDP & 1.250v & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> So would lowering the voltage down help with keeping temps down or does it not matter too much? I'd rather have lower temps/less fan noise than an extra 25 mhz. I actually undervolt my cpu while keeping it at the same clock speeds to achieve this. Like for instance on my i7-6700k it's undervolted -45mV. Keeps temps around 3-4 degrees C cooler.


Sure lowering the voltage will drop the temp..

give those a try..

Gaming___Dark.zip 273k .zip file


2 bios there one of them should work


----------



## vmirjamali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> give those a try..
> 
> Gaming___Dark.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2 bios there one of them should work


Trying lower voltage first. Do I just run a test and if nothing crashes it's stable?
Update: Stable at the lower volt. Cool. Do I just modify your bios using bios tweaker lower and lower till it crashes?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> Trying lower voltage first. Do I just run a test and if nothing crashes it's stable?
> Update: Stable at the lower volt. Cool. Do I just modify your bios using bios tweaker lower and lower till it crashes?


You need to try some games 1 or 2h to make sure its stable enough then adjust the bios to the new voltage level


----------



## vmirjamali

If it shows a blue/orange line of the perfcap reason does that mean i need to up my voltage? I'm testing it at 1.200 right now. Took it back up to 1.23 in order for the blue/orange to give way to just blue power perfcap.


----------



## plejern

Quote:


> Is the Temp Limit removed in my BIOS.
> 
> Ive been trying to figure why the card throttles at 1580mhz and 1550mhz.
> The throttle seems to manifest in the same way but it manifest quicker at 1580 ofc.
> 
> The Benchmark or Game(Project Cars, BF4) minimizes to desktop after around 1h of intense gaming or bench and after that the GPU usage becomes unstable if i continue gaming. It resets if i restart the computer or not game for while. The common denominator seems to be the tempreture. It seems to start throttling at around 67-68C. Is there some kind of limiter here?
> 
> When i run my current OC of 1530 - 8000 the temperature never seems to hit 67-68c so im thinking thats why its stable.


Quote:


> Yes. once we disable the boost tech the temp limit gone away now your limit 84c


Hmm, Then does any1 have an idea why the card may throttle. GPU-Z or Afterburner registers no throtteling ie. Vop, Vrel,PWR. Max temp is around 68c so no problems there either...
The loggs dont say much.
One second the GPU is at 99% which it should be when stressing it. The clock is then 1550 / 8000.
The next second the GPU is wavering betweer 65-90% and the clock lowered to default BIOS which is 1530 right now. At 1530/8000 everything works great.

I just want to figure out the reason why its happening. The problem goes away the instant I reboot or if i just reset afterburner and apply the OC settings again.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plejern*
> 
> Hmm, Then does any1 have an idea why the card may throttle. GPU-Z or Afterburner registers no throtteling ie. Vop, Vrel,PWR. Max temp is around 68c so no problems there either...
> The loggs dont say much.
> One second the GPU is at 99% which it should be when stressing it. The clock is then 1550 / 8000.
> The next second the GPU is wavering betweer 65-90% and the clock lowered to default BIOS which is 1530 right now. At 1530/8000 everything works great.
> 
> I just want to figure out the reason why its happening. The problem goes away the instant I reboot or if i just reset afterburner and apply the OC settings again.


On the stock BIOS, or a modded one?


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Those numbers should be good enough, thanks!
> 
> Latest revision:
> 
> GM200-mod2.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> I also took the liberty of grabbing the original BIOS you posted, and I tinkered with that one a bit. I wanted to see if the modded Boost Table was the culprit. So if you want, you can try this one as well:
> 
> GM200-stockmod.zip 150k .zip file


Blaze,

Same thing with GM200-mod2.rom

SC attached



Tried stockmod you made as well with no change


----------



## DeathAngel74

those are idle speeds.......maybe i'm confused. the max boost specified in the original bios (1519.0Mhz)should be reachable. what happens when you push volts and try to add to the core?


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> those are idle speeds.......maybe i'm confused


correct,

when i hover over the graph for clock and mem it shows what it was at. (maxed out according to bios set clock and memory)


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I need a SC under load so i can made a new bios for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> If a blaze bios didn't work try this
> 
> FullGM200___Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> If the voltage still 1.25v max we need to unlock the bios ( a 3 voltage slider is missing )
> 
> Edit : This one have unlocked voltage slider ( thanks to DeathAngle74 )
> 
> gm200_sliders_unlocked_Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> You shouldn't flash any bios here because each one request something difference.. but no worry try this one
> 
> 970Gaming___Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Mr-Dark,

Tried the unlocked sliders bios and nothing changed .

Clock=1315
Mem=3702

Taken during load.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> those are idle speeds.......maybe i'm confused. the max boost specified in the original bios (1519.0Mhz)should be reachable. what happens when you push volts and try to add to the core?


I tried this yesterday on the modded bios Dark gave me by adding another +50/100 to mem and crashed in heaven. i wanted to push it further, as i was hitting the max boost already. This is when i noticed the vrel showing on second gpu. I then tried the update that blaze gave me and same thing.

Ill try again with the sliders_unlocked.rom that Dark gave me in post 609.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Tried the unlocked sliders bios and nothing changed .
> 
> Clock=1315
> Mem=3702
> 
> Taken during load.


From the picture i see nothing wrong no cap reason & how much the voltage under load ?

how much the ASIC quality there ? you can pushing the clock from MSI AB +100 or something and report back .. leave the memory alone


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> From the picture i see nothing wrong no cap reason & how much the voltage under load ?
> 
> how much the ASIC quality there ? you can pushing the clock from MSI AB +100 or something and report back .. leave the memory alone


ASIS on this card is 62%.

Im just wanting to push it as far as i can for benchmark/gaming purposes.

Ill try +100 on the clock. Whats the max safe OC with water that i should stay under?

So i added +100 to clock on both cards using MSI and heaven crashed..


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> From the picture i see nothing wrong no cap reason & how much the voltage under load ?
> 
> how much the ASIC quality there ? you can pushing the clock from MSI AB +100 or something and report back .. leave the memory alone


There are actually 2 separate perfcaps there, the blue one is vRel, and the yellow one is VOp.









Since I don't think it's been posted in here yet, these are the perfcap reasons:

*vRel* = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
*VOp* = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
*Pwr* = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
*Thrm* = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
*Util* = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> ASIS on this card is 62%.
> 
> Im just wanting to push it as far as i can for benchmark/gaming purposes.
> 
> Ill try +100 on the clock. Whats the max safe OC with water that i should stay under?


Keep your temps in check and you should be fine. There is no pre-defined max OC that will ensure your cards last for years.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There are actually 2 separate perfcaps there, the blue one is vRel, and the yellow one is VOp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't think it's been posted in here yet, these are the perfcap reasons:
> 
> *vRel* = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> *VOp* = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> *Pwr* = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
> *Thrm* = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
> *Util* = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.
> Keep your temps in check and you should be fine. There is no pre-defined max OC that will ensure your cards last for years.


My temps are fine at around 38 under load.

What voltage am i set at right now using the sliders-unlocked Rom?

I'd like to get this as far as possible and i appreciate the help from everyone:thumb:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There are actually 2 separate perfcaps there, the blue one is vRel, and the yellow one is VOp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't think it's been posted in here yet, these are the perfcap reasons:
> 
> *vRel* = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> *VOp* = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> *Pwr* = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
> *Thrm* = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
> *Util* = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.
> Keep your temps in check and you should be fine. There is no pre-defined max OC that will ensure your cards last for years.


Both is okay with custom bios ( specially for full GM200 chip ) the vRel + Vop duo to voltage locked from the bios and those full maxwell chip don't like boost to CLK74 so we limit the boost to CL60-70 not more








Quote:


> ASIS on this card is 62%.
> 
> Im just wanting to push it as far as i can for benchmark/gaming purposes.
> 
> Ill try +100 on the clock. Whats the max safe OC with water that i should stay under?


the real limit for those card is the voltage not the clock but for 62%ASIC an 1500mhz or more is a won








Quote:


> Hmm, Then does any1 have an idea why the card may throttle. GPU-Z or Afterburner registers no throtteling ie. Vop, Vrel,PWR. Max temp is around 68c so no problems there either...
> The loggs dont say much.
> One second the GPU is at 99% which it should be when stressing it. The clock is then 1550 / 8000.
> The next second the GPU is wavering betweer 65-90% and the clock lowered to default BIOS which is 1530 right now. At 1530/8000 everything works great.
> 
> I just want to figure out the reason why its happening. The problem goes away the instant I reboot or if i just reset afterburner and apply the OC settings again.


You have the Strix right ? if yes then the TDP limit throttle the card @high clock


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Both is okay with custom bios ( specially for full GM200 chip ) the vRel + Vop duo to voltage locked from the bios and those full maxwell chip don't like boost to CLK74 so we limit the boost to CL60-70 not more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the real limit for those card is the voltage not the clock but for 62%ASIC an 1500mhz or more is a won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the Strix right ? if yes then the TDP limit throttle the card @high clock


Thanks for the clarification dark.

I tried adding +100 to clock and it crashed. Should i bring voltage slider up all the way?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification dark.
> 
> I tried adding +100 to clock and it crashed. Should i bring voltage slider up all the way?


Yes you can add some voltage to the card but how much the voltage now under load ?


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes you can add some voltage to the card but how much the voltage now under load ?


TDP %?

TDP is shifting all over the place between 18-25% on second gpu.

GPU1 is steady 13.8

this is with heaven running in windowed mode.

After adding +100 mv and +100 clock, still crashes and reporting its at 1600 clock in heaven.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> TDP %?
> 
> TDP is shifting all over the place between 18-25% on second gpu.
> 
> GPU1 is steady 13.8
> 
> this is with heaven running in windowed mode.
> 
> After adding +100 mv and +100 clock, still crashes and reporting its at 1600 clock in heaven.


Don't trust Heaven's core frequency, it's wrong more often than it's right. Trust GPU-Z or RivaTuner (first couple that came to mind) for monitoring the frequency.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Don't trust Heaven's core frequency, it's wrong more often than it's right. Trust GPU-Z or RivaTuner (first couple that came to mind) for monitoring the frequency.


Copy


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Copy


At one point, it told me that I was running at 1620mhz, when I had my BIOS locked to 1506. It can be helpful if you want to mess with some noobs though.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> At one point, it told me that I was running at 1620mhz, when I had my BIOS locked to 1506. It can be helpful if you want to mess with some noobs though.


How do i tell what I'm locked at for clock? what's the safest voltage ceiling for this card?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> How do i tell what I'm locked at for clock? what's the safest voltage ceiling for this card?


The safest voltage is stock, anything higher causes degradation on some level or another. Unfortunately, without someone actually killing their card through over-volting, there's no real way to tell what voltages are actually safe. Then again, I guess your definition of "safe" also matters.

Just giving it to you straight....


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The safest voltage is stock, anything higher causes degradation on some level or another. Unfortunately, without someone actually killing their card through over-volting, there's no real way to tell what voltages are actually safe. Then again, I guess your definition of "safe" also matters.
> 
> Just giving it to you straight....


Copy. So is there any way to make the vrel go away on my second card?

Ran heaven and using your mod2 bios a couple pages back and gpuz is reporting 1392 clock under load. Would love to go somewhere at or above 1500


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok stupid question brah? Are you flash the bios to both cards bradduh? --index=0 and --index=1?


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ok stupid question brah? Are you flash the bios to both cards bradduh? --index=0 and --index=1?


That's an affirmative ghost rider.


----------



## DeathAngel74

lol, I'm Hawaiian and couldn't resist once I saw Pearl Harbor


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> lol, I'm Hawaiian and couldn't resist once I saw Pearl Harbor


haha nice, yeah im sure ill leave here in a couple of years either following my sentences with "ya" or saying bruh lol


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 500W TDP & 1.250v & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!


Hey,

I will get on flashing it during the weekend, I am a bit busy until then, but I have a question - once I flash it, I don't use any software like Afterburner to set anything? Just flash it and test in like Heaven or Firestrike? Thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I will get on flashing it during the weekend, I am a bit busy until then, but I have a question - once I flash it, I don't use any software like Afterburner to set anything? Just flash it and test in like Heaven or Firestrike? Thanks


Correct, test the BIOS as-is first. There's no sense in making any changes until you've found out whether or not the BIOS is stable.


----------



## vmirjamali

Mr Dark, I've noticed for my pc I'd rather thave a cooler card at stock oc's than a overclocked card that has a loud fan + higher temps. Can you help make me a undervolted bios that pushes the cards temps down which means less fan noise. The 400 rpm boost made it load in my room which i built a silent small pc.

The goal is trying to achieve equivalent performance as stock while lowering temperature. Is this possible?

Heres my original rom again.

GM204-mavi.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## m0n4g3

Hi Guys,

Wondering if you can up the TDP to 450w on this one, allow greater voltage adjustment with the MSI AB slider but still keep default clock speeds on it.

Just want to be able to push my cards if i want to but be able to reset it back to stock speeds/voltage when not needing to overclock.

Thanks
m0n

GM200-1.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wondering if you can up the TDP to 450w on this one, allow greater voltage adjustment with the MSI AB slider but still keep default clock speeds on it.
> 
> Just want to be able to push my cards if i want to but be able to reset it back to stock speeds/voltage when not needing to overclock.
> 
> Thanks
> m0n
> 
> GM200-1.zip 152k .zip file


Here, TDP can be adjusted up to 450. Unless you set it to that in AB, you'll be at stock.









GM200-450TDP.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just re-modified my bios.....from scratch....will post it if I don't get perfcaps running firestrike...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just re-modified my bios.....from scratch....will post it if I don't get perfcaps running firestrike...


Nice! What new changes did you come up with?


----------



## DeathAngel74

trying to lower the power limit/tdp without getting perfcaps


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Here, TDP can be adjusted up to 450. Unless you set it to that in AB, you'll be at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200-450TDP.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks mate! i'll give it a go!


----------



## 67091

G'day Mr Dark could i please get a custom bios , I've hit 1.5Gh and can game 24/7 on that with volts around 1.27 , I don't care for what voltage it is as i'm on water and for memory i haven't touch but its Hynix and ASIC is 73.1 anyhow here is my bios

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ok stupid question brah? Are you flash the bios to both cards bradduh? --index=0 and --index=1?


+1 and make sure you restart the system after flashing the first card!
Quote:


> Mr Dark, I've noticed for my pc I'd rather thave a cooler card at stock oc's than a overclocked card that has a loud fan + higher temps. Can you help make me a undervolted bios that pushes the cards temps down which means less fan noise. The 400 rpm boost made it load in my room which i built a silent small pc.
> 
> The goal is trying to achieve equivalent performance as stock while lowering temperature. Is this possible?
> 
> Heres my original rom again. GM204-mavi.zip 136k .zip file


Sure we can do that again with stock fan curve & what is the lowest voltage for stable 1500mhz ?
Quote:


> Here, TDP can be adjusted up to 450. Unless you set it to that in AB, you'll be at stock. thumb.gif
> 
> GM200-450TDP.zip 152k .zip file


+1 and this bios have 450W by default no need to use MSI AB

450W__DD.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> G'day Mr Dark could i please get a custom bios , I've hit 1.5Gh and can game 24/7 on that with volts around 1.27 , I don't care for what voltage it is as i'm on water and for memory i haven't touch but its Hynix and ASIC is 73.1 anyhow here is my bios
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .


Hello

Give this a try

fullGM200__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## compy532

Hi guys looking for a BIOS.

No boost
1500 core 3900 memory
1.250v
300% power target

Thanks in advance!

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compy532*
> 
> Hi guys looking for a BIOS.
> 
> No boost
> 1500 core 3900 memory
> 1.250v
> 300% power target
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

GM200___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## compy532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM200___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Clock is stuck at 1418, voltage is at 1.143.
Memory is good though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Thanks mate! i'll give it a go!


No worries!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compy532*
> 
> Clock is stuck at 1418, voltage is at 1.143.
> Memory is good though.


make sure you restart the system 2 or 3 time and check the clock/voltage again!


----------



## Lynkdev

Mr-dark,

Can you raise my oc to 1500 as I'm only seeing 1300 in MSI under load.

Also, can you raise my voltage a bit to try and get rid of perfcap please?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Mr-dark,
> 
> Can you raise my oc to 1500 as I'm only seeing 1300 in MSI under load.
> 
> Also, can you raise my voltage a bit to try and get rid of perfcap please?


give this a try

Titan-X___Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Im sure this one will work!

Quote:


> Clock is stuck at 1418, voltage is at 1.143.
> Memory is good though.


let me know if you have the same problem after restarting your system 2 times so i can give you new bios based on different method


----------



## compy532

Still the same, power limit won't go higher than 102%.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compy532*
> 
> Still the same, power limit won't go higher than 102%.


no worry try this one

GM200____Dark.zip 152k .zip file


the TDP is locked from the bios no need to adjust them anyway the card have 500W TDP limit now


----------



## compy532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> no worry try this one
> 
> GM200____Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> the TDP is locked from the bios no need to adjust them anyway the card have 500W TDP limit now


Running at 1316 now.

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 271k .txt file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compy532*
> 
> Running at 1316 now.
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 271k .txt file


Which stress test there ? I see low voltage 1.14v









I suggest to done a clean install for the driver and report back! something not normal there the gpu should pull 1.25v at least


----------



## compy532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Which stress test there ? I see low voltage 1.14v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest to done a clean install for the driver and report back! something not normal there the gpu should pull 1.25v at least


Clean installed 358.50, made sure power management was prefer max performance. Still the same 1316 @ 1.143v. Was benching with firestrike ultra, turned afterburner off as well.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compy532*
> 
> Clean installed 358.50, made sure power management was prefer max performance. Still the same 1316 @ 1.143v. Was benching with firestrike ultra, turned afterburner off as well.


Okay do you mind try this one ?

GM200__1405mhz.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz lest see whats happen there


----------



## compy532

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay do you mind try this one ?
> 
> GM200__1405mhz.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz lest see whats happen there


1215 now lol @ the same 1.143.

The weird thing is the graphics card tab of GPU-Z says the core clock is 1405, but the sensors page does not.

Tried a run of the one you gave me originally and firestrike reported a 1507 clock, might have to probe the pci connector to get a real voltage.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compy532*
> 
> 1215 now lol @ the same 1.143.
> 
> The weird thing is the graphics card tab of GPU-Z says the core clock is 1405, but the sensors page does not.
> 
> Tried a run of the one you gave me originally and firestrike reported a 1507 clock, might have to probe the pci connector to get a real voltage.


what do you mean ( might have to probe the pci connector to get a real voltage ) ?

I have no idea why your card hate my bios i give you one of the best bios for full GM200 cards


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Titan-X___Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Im sure this one will work!
> let me know if you have the same problem after restarting your system 2 times so i can give you new bios based on different method





Tried that and my clock went down to 1256 and mem to 3702 reading of gpuz. vrel is still showing on GPU 2


----------



## Steve27

Hello Mr. Dark, I've been running you custom bios for some time now and it's been all great but I've been observing some minor artifacting and it's down due to the crappy Elpida memory that won't OC really well. I reduced the memory clocks a bit and the artifacting is gone. Can you please edit this bios

oc.zip 135k .zip file
 So the clocks are 1519/1877? Thanks!

clocks.gif 23k .gif file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that and my clock went down to 1256 and mem to 3702 reading of gpuz. vrel is still showing on GPU 2


What about the voltage under load ? this strange to me all that bios and no one work for you..

can you disable SLI and check the clock/voltage again ?
Quote:


> Hello Mr. Dark, I've been running you custom bios for some time now and it's been all great but I've been observing some minor artifacting and it's down due to the crappy Elpida memory that won't OC really well. I reduced the memory clocks a bit and the artifacting is gone. Can you please edit this bios oc.zip 135k .zip file So the clocks are 1519/1877? Thanks!
> 
> clocks.gif 2


Hello steve how r u ?

this what you asking for









oc__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What about the voltage under load ? this strange to me all that bios and no one work for you..
> 
> can you disable SLI and check the clock/voltage again ?
> Hello steve how r u ?
> 
> this what you asking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oc__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Voltage on TDP was around 25%.

ok i disabled SLI and ran heaven. Clock on GPU 2 reads 1506 under load and same power usage.

Why does it drop in SLI on both cards to 1300?


----------



## Dissolution187

I have a question for all the people that own 980 Classifieds from EVGA. What kind of OC's are you pulling? I can only get to about 1525 core and 3750 memory OC.... Anyone else getting much higher than that? I am at 1.212 volts as well. I want to push the voltage higher but for some reason I can't atm. AB is maxed on voltage and my bios is set at 1.212.


----------



## DeathAngel74

still getting pwr perfcap reason, plz help. What mastermike said, plz

1.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## mastermike

Hey Mr_Dark, I'm currently using this bios https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6zqzZ0qTCB5VURWWXlXZ3N1cVE

Which was given to me by Villenious. When I run Heaven 4.0, the clocks throttle down to 1430Mhz (from 1531MHz) and I'm capped at power, even though the my bios is supposed to allow 310

Can you make me a bios or tell me what to do? (Temps haven't gone above 48c - watercooled full cover block)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Hey Mr_Dark, I'm currently using this bios https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6zqzZ0qTCB5VURWWXlXZ3N1cVE
> 
> Which was given to me by Villenious. When I run Heaven 4.0, the clocks throttle down to 1430Mhz (from 1531MHz) and I'm capped at power, even though the my bios is supposed to allow 310
> 
> Can you make me a bios or tell me what to do? (Temps haven't gone above 48c - watercooled full cover block)


Try using Afterburner or Precision to increase the Power Limit. He set up that BIOS to not be at the max all the time....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try using Afterburner or Precision to increase the Power Limit. He set up that BIOS to not be at the max all the time....


I'm pretty sure he did. 114% on the power limit.


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try using Afterburner or Precision to increase the Power Limit. He set up that BIOS to not be at the max all the time....


Apologies - I neglected to mention that I have already increased the powerslider to max (114%)

Still caps at PWR


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he did. 114% on the power limit.


I try to avoid making assumptions here. If it wasn't mentioned in the post, I go with it not being done. It's easy enough to clarify.









Sounds like that BIOS just needs another bump in the Power Limit then...


----------



## 67091

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1 and make sure you restart the system after flashing the first card!
> Sure we can do that again with stock fan curve & what is the lowest voltage for stable 1500mhz ?
> +1 and this bios have 450W by default no need to use MSI AB
> 
> 450W__DD.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> fullGM200__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks mate


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I try to avoid making assumptions here. If it wasn't mentioned in the post, I go with it not being done. It's easy enough to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like that BIOS just needs another bump in the Power Limit then...


Yeah, we tried that on Death's, but it's not helping his either. He's up to 350 and still throttling with PWR perf cap.

Maybe MrDark can sort it.....I'm at a loss.


----------



## mastermike

OK - Upped the TDP in bios to 322W up from 310W, and the PCIE slot pull up to 82W from 80W

Still capped at power


----------



## mastermike

I'll try 350W now.

Also can someone explain this to me?:


----------



## Vellinious

The top table is TDP, the bottom table is power limit.


----------



## Lynkdev

in trying to figure out why my clock reads at 1300 in SLI but 1506 when disabled i did notice with the GPUZ video test in the lower left corner it shows both my GPUs in yellow stating:

Titan X PCie 3.0 @16 3.0
Titan X PCie 3.0 @16 1.1

is this normal?

Also does it matter after flashing a modded bios to both cards that i wait to reboot till i'm done with both?


----------



## mastermike

Increased TDP and Power Limit to 350W

Still capped by power

Underclocked by 200Mhz - still capped by power. (Does that make sense?)

Seems like my card just doesn't like 1.2750V.

Also, Isn't 1.2750V a hard cap put on the voltage by nvidia?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Increased TDP and Power Limit to 350W
> 
> Still capped by power
> 
> Underclocked by 200Mhz - still capped by power. (Does that make sense?)
> 
> Seems like my card just doesn't like 1.2750V.
> 
> Also, Isn't 1.2750V a hard cap put on the voltage by nvidia?


That's the point in which software stops reporting the voltage. Most 970s seem to be able to pass that. Though some are hard-locked at lower volts.


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's the point in which software stops reporting the voltage. Most 970s seem to be able to pass that. Though some are hard-locked at lower volts.


Well, any more advice for me? Keep upping TDP/ power limit? Where should I stop? (currently at 350W)

Should I increase 6 pins to pull 150W? (Currently set to 100W, 120W MAX)


----------



## Vellinious

My 970 FTWs, IF they are capable of running more volts, don't get any better clocks, don't run any higher temps, and don't pull any more power with the bios at 1.312. I tried several different settings between 1.282 and 1.312 with the same exact results I'm getting with 1.275v. /shrug....does nothing for my cards. But...my cards are proving to be odd ducks.

This is the same bios file, for all intents and purposes, that Death and Mastermike are running...I went ahead and bumped the clock up to 1601 and memory to 1998 for a quick run in Firestrike Ultra graphics test 1 and 2. Clean run...no perf cap. This with a 310 tdp and power limit.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My 970 FTWs, IF they are capable of running more volts, don't get any better clocks, don't run any higher temps, and don't pull any more power with the bios at 1.312. I tried several different settings between 1.282 and 1.312 with the same exact results I'm getting with 1.275v. /shrug....does nothing for my cards. But...my cards are proving to be odd ducks.
> 
> This is the same bios file, for all intents and purposes, that Death and Mastermike are running...I went ahead and bumped the clock up to 1601 and memory to 1998 for a quick run in Firestrike Ultra graphics test 1 and 2. Clean run...no perf cap. This with a 310 tdp and power limit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Laithan seems to be a pretty knowledgeable person on how these cards work, and even he's mentioned that the 970 can do more than 1.275v.
Quote:


> 1.275V is the maximum that software can report. It is possible to send more than 1.275V to the GPU with just a BIOS mod but not more than 1.281/1.312.


Full post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/3580_20#post_23712355

Then, both DeathAngel and I have confirmed that voltages higher than 1.275 in the BIOS can stabilize our clocks. So it kinda seems like your FTW just can't do it. No one ever said that all cards of the same model would be the same....


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My 970 FTWs, IF they are capable of running more volts, don't get any better clocks, don't run any higher temps, and don't pull any more power with the bios at 1.312. I tried several different settings between 1.282 and 1.312 with the same exact results I'm getting with 1.275v. /shrug....does nothing for my cards. But...my cards are proving to be odd ducks.
> 
> This is the same bios file, for all intents and purposes, that Death and Mastermike are running...I went ahead and bumped the clock up to 1601 and memory to 1998 for a quick run in Firestrike Ultra graphics test 1 and 2. Clean run...no perf cap. This with a 310 tdp and power limit.


You're probably hard locked at that voltage.
My 980 FTW is locked at stock voltage (1.212v) so don't feel too bad.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> You're probably hard locked at that voltage.
> My 980 FTW is locked at stock voltage (1.212v) so don't feel too bad.


Oh, I don't. My cards run amazing. I have the highest scores in FS Extreme, FS ultra, and 2nd high score Firestrike. Hard to tell with Valley, because there is no leaderboard, but from what I can tell, the 5555 I ran is the highest I've seen for 970s....these cards are beast, without the extra voltage. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just had my first driver crash since building the pc in May....I clicked "apply defaults" in nvidiainspector's oc settings and boom! All fixed though, just in case anyone runs into the same issue.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just had my first driver crash since building the pc in May....I clicked "apply defaults" in nvidiainspector's oc settings and boom! All fixed though, just in case anyone runs into the same issue.


Are you getting the power limit thing figured out, man?


----------



## DeathAngel74

"F" no! I'm so frustrated. Thank you and blaze2210 for all the help. I guess I just have to live with it...FS strike score is only 100 points off between 1569 and 1532 Mhz.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> "F" no! I'm so frustrated. Thank you and blaze2210 for all the help. I guess I just have to live with it...FS strike score is only 100 points off between 1569 and 1532 Mhz.


Man, that's annoying....maybe MrDark can wave his magic wand and make it better. lol


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> "F" no! I'm so frustrated. Thank you and blaze2210 for all the help. I guess I just have to live with it...FS strike score is only 100 points off between 1569 and 1532 Mhz.


Not a problem, bro.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My 970 FTWs, IF they are capable of running more volts, don't get any better clocks, don't run any higher temps, and don't pull any more power with the bios at 1.312. I tried several different settings between 1.282 and 1.312 with the same exact results I'm getting with 1.275v. /shrug....does nothing for my cards. But...my cards are proving to be odd ducks.
> 
> This is the same bios file, for all intents and purposes, that Death and Mastermike are running...I went ahead and bumped the clock up to 1601 and memory to 1998 for a quick run in Firestrike Ultra graphics test 1 and 2. Clean run...no perf cap. This with a 310 tdp and power limit.


How did you get Precision X to show the voltage correctly? AB doesn't show mine correctly at all. Should I just delete it and go with Precision x for my 980 Classy?


----------



## Lynkdev

is my post #697 bus interface on second card reading 1.1 instead of 3.0 normal?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> How did you get Precision X to show the voltage correctly? AB doesn't show mine correctly at all. Should I just delete it and go with Precision x for my 980 Classy?


The Classy and the KPE are a different animal all together. I won't even pretend to understand the **** people have to go through with those to get decent overclocks out of them. Nor do I even begin to understand how they change voltages, read voltages, etc, etc.... After watching everyone struggle SO hard with both the Classy and KPE's, it makes me rethink my desire to own a Classy.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The Classy and the KPE are a different animal all together. I won't even pretend to understand the **** people have to go through with those to get decent overclocks out of them. Nor do I even begin to understand how they change voltages, read voltages, etc, etc.... After watching everyone struggle SO hard with both the Classy and KPE's, it makes me rethink my desire to own a Classy.


I can see why..... GPU Z doesn't even report the proper voltage. Can anyone explain why this is happening with a card that EVGA tells you to overclock? I mean it really makes no sense to spend the extra cash only to find out that it's virtually impossible to tell what your voltage is actually at...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I can see why..... GPU Z doesn't even report the proper voltage. Can anyone explain why this is happening with a card that EVGA tells you to overclock? I mean it really makes no sense to spend the extra cash only to find out that it's virtually impossible to tell what your voltage is actually at...


Isn't there some extra add on tool that you're supposed to buy that connects to the card somewhere or something? Honestly, I listened to someone talk about it for about a minute and lost interest....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Vellinious and blaze2210,
I finally gave in and installed it

Should I link the temp limit and power limit? also, should I prioritize power or temp limit?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Vellinious and blaze2210,
> I finally gave in and installed it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I link the temp limit and power limit? also, should I prioritize power or temp limit?


I just leave them linked, and I like to prioritize the temps.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was hitting 104% in Fire Strike. Now the power limit is set 115%. I hope the perfcap goes away...
*Edit... Still there*


----------



## DeathAngel74

Dafuq?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Voltage on TDP was around 25%.
> 
> ok i disabled SLI and ran heaven. Clock on GPU 2 reads 1506 under load and same power usage.
> 
> Why does it drop in SLI on both cards to 1300?


Dude the voltage is a number 1.21 -1.25v...etc

So now with SLI disable the first card boost to 1506mhz ? and no stability problem ? if yes make sure you flash the both cards

flash the first one ( use --index=0 ) then restart and flash the 2nd card ( --index=1 )
Quote:


> I have a question for all the people that own 980 Classifieds from EVGA. What kind of OC's are you pulling? I can only get to about 1525 core and 3750 memory OC.... Anyone else getting much higher than that? I am at 1.212 volts as well. I want to push the voltage higher but for some reason I can't atm. AB is maxed on voltage and my bios is set at 1.212.


Hello

Can you try the EVGA Classified controller tool ? here
Quote:


> Hey Mr_Dark, I'm currently using this bios https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6zqzZ0qTCB5VURWWXlXZ3N1cVE
> 
> Which was given to me by Villenious. When I run Heaven 4.0, the clocks throttle down to 1430Mhz (from 1531MHz) and I'm capped at power, even though the my bios is supposed to allow 310
> 
> Can you make me a bios or tell me what to do? (Temps haven't gone above 48c - watercooled full cover block)


Hello

No throttle any more!

970___Dark.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> still getting pwr perfcap reason, plz help. What mastermike said, plz
> 1.zip 13


Hello bro

can you try this bios ?

OC-__-Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Dude the voltage is a number 1.21 -1.25v...etc
> 
> So now with SLI disable the first card boost to 1506mhz ? and no stability problem ? if yes make sure you flash the both cards
> 
> flash the first one ( use --index=0 ) then restart and flash the 2nd card ( --index=1 )
> Hello
> 
> Can you try the EVGA Classified controller tool ? here
> Hello
> 
> No throttle any more!
> 
> 970___Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Hello bro
> 
> can you try this bios ?
> 
> OC-__-Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Copy, just noticed voltage reading in precision..got accustomed to using AB and didn't see it.

Voltage is 1.274

Flashed both with restarts in between and still have the perfcap on second gpu.

I did notice though that the bus interface on both cards is switching to 1.1 on both randomly. Did some research and realized my sound card was in a x16 grey slot on my rve mobo which is interrupting the bandwidth for my sli.

Will remove it tom and do some benchmarks but I doubt the vrel perfcap will go away.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thank you


----------



## DeathAngel74

Still throttling though. I've gotten some good scores even though it's throttling


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Copy, just noticed voltage reading in precision..got accustomed to using AB and didn't see it.
> 
> Voltage is 1.274
> 
> Flashed both with restarts in between and still have the perfcap on second gpu.
> 
> I did notice though that the bus interface on both cards is switching to 1.1 on both randomly. Did some research and realized my sound card was in a x16 grey slot on my rve mobo which is interrupting the bandwidth for my sli.
> 
> Will remove it tom and do some benchmarks but I doubt the vrel perfcap will go away.


So now both card have 1506mhz under load ? 1.27v ? some screen shot will be helpful

about the bus interface if that happen in IDLE its okay (power saving ) they will switch to 3.0 under load..
Quote:


> Still throttling though. I've gotten some good scores even though it's throttling


throttle duo to +100% TDP usage ? any perfcap there ?

that bios have 1.275v & 1531mhz are you sure that card need 1.27v for 1531mhz ? sound to much to me ..

You can drop the memory to the stock and test again if the throttle gone then you need to drop the voltage a bit ..


----------



## DeathAngel74

throttle due to over 100% tdp usage. pwr perfcap. core dropping from 1531 to 1404, 1392. less voltage makes it worse. thanks for trying. ive been trying to fix this all day. I even took the card out, reseated it and changed the PEG cables.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Still throttling though. I've gotten some good scores even though it's throttling


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> throttle due to over 100% tdp usage. pwr perfcap. core dropping from 1531 to 1404, 1392. less voltage makes it worse. thanks for trying. ive been trying to fix this all day. I even took the card out, reseated it and changed the PEG cables.


Wow that bios have 375W TDP







how your card pull all that power ?

do you mind sending me the stock bios ? so i can try again ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8921975?

GM204_Original.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8921975?
> 
> GM204_Original.zip 136k .zip file


Very nice score there! I guess this an OLD SC ? 1658mhz is beast OC









Edit : Give this a try bro

EVGA970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

nope ssc acx 2.0
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8922058?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8922107?
*BWUAHAHAHA! 1700Mhz!*
*Edit
*My card is just power hungry. Still getting power perfcap. Thank you for trying


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> nope ssc acx 2.0
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8922058?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8922107?
> *BWUAHAHAHA! 1700Mhz!*
> *Edit
> *My card is just power hungry. Still getting power perfcap. Thank you for trying


I mean old screen shot... but 1.7ghz is beast under AIR

which bios in that SC ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

That screenshot was last night about 1AM. Its a ssc acx 2.0 04g-p4-3979-kb. The bios is actually created by 4 ppl, vellinious, blaze2210, you and myself, lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> That screenshot was last night about 1AM. Its a ssc acx 2.0 04g-p4-3979-kb. The bios is actually created by 4 ppl, vellinious, blaze2210, you and myself, lol


I understand now the throttle you have @1600mhz or more right ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

it throttles from 1531.5 to 1392-1404ish


----------



## mastermike

Is it safe to go up to 400W TDP and power limit?


----------



## mastermike

You guys have read this right?

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/

Apparently no matter what we do, we are hard limited by this shunt resistor.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was up to 450, earlier this morning


----------



## mastermike

read this

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've read it before, not sure if I'm that brave yet


----------



## Vellinious

If the shunt resistor were the problem would my cards not be experiencing the same issue though? For that matter, wouldn't ALL ACX 2.0 SC, SSC, and FTW 970s? Let's just say I'm skeptical, as to that being the issue.


----------



## mastermike

Help me Mr-Dark,

You're our only hope.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Is it safe to go up to 400W TDP and power limit?


375W is the max I guess .. Your card have 2*6Pin you can pull 300W from those PSU cable + 75W from the board PCIE = 375W

anyway I doubt your card capable to pull 375W if the card throttle while the TDP <100% then you hit the VRM limit what is the clock you try to reach @ 375W TDP ?


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 375W is the max I guess .. Your card have 2*6Pin you can pull 300W from those PSU cable + 75W from the board PCIE = 375W
> 
> anyway I doubt your card capable to pull 375W if the card throttle while the TDP <100% then you hit the VRM limit what is the clock you try to reach @ 375W TDP ?


Looks like this is helpless then, unless I do the hardware shunt resistor mod.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Looks like this is helpless then, unless I do the hardware shunt resistor mod.


Just thinking out loud....what driver version are you running? The last two driver versions have sucked hairy balls for Firestrike, and I'm beginning to wonder if it's because they're making cards power throttle somehow? Like I said, just throwing sh&t up against the wall to see what sticks.

Roll back to 355.82 and see what happens. That's the driver version I'm running.


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just thinking out loud....what driver version are you running? The last two driver versions have sucked hairy balls for Firestrike, and I'm beginning to wonder if it's because they're making cards power throttle somehow? Like I said, just throwing sh&t up against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Roll back to 355.82 and see what happens. That's the driver version I'm running.


Good idea - doing so now.


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just thinking out loud....what driver version are you running? The last two driver versions have sucked hairy balls for Firestrike, and I'm beginning to wonder if it's because they're making cards power throttle somehow? Like I said, just throwing sh&t up against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Roll back to 355.82 and see what happens. That's the driver version I'm running.


Removed current drivers with DDU, reinstalled.

No dice







((

Using your BIOS with 330W power limit and TDP.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Removed current drivers with DDU, reinstalled.
> 
> No dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((
> 
> Using your BIOS with 330W power limit and TDP.


FUUUU dge sticks.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So now both card have 1506mhz under load ? 1.27v ? some screen shot will be helpful
> 
> about the bus interface if that happen in IDLE its okay (power saving ) they will switch to 3.0 under load..


 Untitled.jpg 2438k .jpg file


Both cards only read 1253 clock under load. Voltage is 1.274 and still have the perfcap on second card.

I disabled link state power management under my power settings for PCI and also set for max performance under nvidia display settings so i shouldn't be seeing a power save feature coming in correct?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Removed current drivers with DDU, reinstalled.
> 
> No dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((
> 
> Using your BIOS with 330W power limit and TDP.


Maybe try to lower the voltage to 1.262?


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Maybe try to lower the voltage to 1.262?


Not sure how to do that

Can you make me your custom bios with reduced voltage and 330W power limits?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Not sure how to do that
> 
> Can you make me your custom bios with reduced voltage and 330W power limits?


If you're interested in learning how to do it, there are a number of resources that can be found easily here on OCN.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Not sure how to do that
> 
> Can you make me your custom bios with reduced voltage and 330W power limits?


Yeah, I'll change it tonight when I get home and post it here...if someone doesn't do it before then.


----------



## vmirjamali

So has anyone undervolted their cards to get the most performance out of the cards while keeping temps low?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> So has anyone undervolted their cards to get the most performance out of the cards while keeping temps low?


That's always kind of the goal if you have a specific target clock in mind, run it at the lowest possible voltage that you can. But if you want to run the highest possible clock, you keep pushing, and that usually means adding more voltage.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's always kind of the goal if you have a specific target clock in mind, run it at the lowest possible voltage that you can. But if you want to run the highest possible clock, you keep pushing, and that usually means adding more voltage.


Well said! That's basically everyone's dream: high performance, low volt, low heat, and quiet. Like you said though, higher clocks usually require more voltage.

It sounds like the best thing for you, vmirjamali, might be to just leave the voltage stock and see how far you can push the frequency on the stock volts.


----------



## vmirjamali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well said! That's basically everyone's dream: high performance, low volt, low heat, and quiet. Like you said though, higher clocks usually require more voltage.
> 
> It sounds like the best thing for you, vmirjamali, might be to just leave the voltage stock and see how far you can push the frequency on the stock volts.


yea I'll have to give that a try. Do you guys use afterburner to do the initial testing or straight to bios tweaking each time?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> yea I'll have to give that a try. Do you guys use afterburner to do the initial testing or straight to bios tweaking each time?


I use a custom bios and precision x. I have a base overclock set up in the bios that I use daily, and if I need more power, I bump it up with pcx.


----------



## hleV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970G1-Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 3.8ghz memory clock & 1.28v (up to 1.3v ) & 370W TDP & boost off
> 
> you can start pushing the clock farther to find the max stable clock for that card.. you can use 1.3v on that card since the VRM have active cooling ..
> 
> keep in mind the software will report 1.26-1.27v max while the card pull more than this..


My GPU is still downclocking to 540MHz core after gaming for a while. The only thing increased is mem (from 7600 to 8000), but I don't see how could it make the core to downclock. Higher core (1530 or so) either makes it downclock or driver crash. I guess I just have a really ****ty card as far as core overclocking goes. May I request the BIOS adjusted to have 1480 base core and 1.20v (up to 1.3v)? I figured that since I play CPU-bound games more often than not, having the card work at its limits is not necessary for me at all times, so I don't have to have it running at higher voltage. Thank you. I can also take suggestions, if anyone has any.


----------



## vmirjamali

Can someone take my oc'd bios from mr. dark and get rid of the fan boost on it? Want to see what temps are like without the 400+ rpm fan boost.

My original bios fan settings were great.

bios_970msi_mavi.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> My GPU is still downclocking to 540MHz core after gaming for a while. The only thing increased is mem (from 7600 to 8000), but I don't see how could it make the core to downclock. Higher core (1530 or so) either makes it downclock or driver crash. I guess I just have a really ****ty card as far as core overclocking goes. May I request the BIOS adjusted to have 1480 base core and 1.20v (up to 1.3v)? I figured that since I play CPU-bound games more often than not, having the card work at its limits is not necessary for me at all times, so I don't have to have it running at higher voltage. Thank you. I can also take suggestions, if anyone has any.


540mhz ? Never seen a card throttle to 540mhz even if the TDP usage over 120% !

check the voltage/TDP usage under load and report back! .. I can made a new bios for you but we need to know the reason for your problem now .
Quote:


> Can someone take my oc'd bios from mr. dark and get rid of the fan boost on it? Want to see what temps are like without the 400+ rpm fan boost.
> 
> My original bios fan settings were great. bios_970msi_mavi.zip 273k .zip file


Here you go!

Gaming__Dark.zip 273k .zip file


2 bios there..

1.23v bios have the stock fan curve and the other one have lazy fan curve


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> My GPU is still downclocking to 540MHz core after gaming for a while. The only thing increased is mem (from 7600 to 8000), but I don't see how could it make the core to downclock. Higher core (1530 or so) either makes it downclock or driver crash. I guess I just have a really ****ty card as far as core overclocking goes. May I request the BIOS adjusted to have 1480 base core and 1.20v (up to 1.3v)? I figured that since I play CPU-bound games more often than not, having the card work at its limits is not necessary for me at all times, so I don't have to have it running at higher voltage. Thank you. I can also take suggestions, if anyone has any.


Is it dipping to 540mhz because it's not under load, or is it actually throttling. There's a huge difference between a place in the game that's not stressing it at all, and in a spot in the game where it's being stressed, and STILL dropping core clock.

If you want to lock in the boost clock, use KBoost in Precision X.....if it still does it then, then you'll know your card has issues.


----------



## caenlen

help!!!!

im on a friends pc right now... i flashed bios, hit yes and yes to confirm, then rebooted without going to display adapter to re-enable the driver first by accident, and now all i get is my monitor cycling through colors it wont even load up my mobo bios...

am i screwed?


----------



## caenlen

agh screw all this im just going back to consoles, forget it


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> agh screw all this im just going back to consoles, forget it


Enjoy


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Enjoy


i figured out the problem. i flashed with nv flash no nv flash win 10.

so yeah my card is bricked now i guess. epic. thanks for your positivism, its awesome mate! you made my day!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i figured out the problem. i flashed with nv flash no nv flash win 10.
> 
> so yeah my card is bricked now i guess. epic. thanks for your positivism, its awesome mate! you made my day!


Ya know, it's possible to recover a bios from a bricked card. So, instead of tossing your hands in the air and giving up, you could look to see if it's possible to do for your card. Just sayin...


----------



## DeathAngel74

yep, igpu and flash, viola, back in business


----------



## DeathAngel74

I bricked my card twice last night, lol. I was changing the max fan rpms. The card didn't like it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yep, igpu and flash, viola, back in business


how do i use my igpu? my mobo doesnt have a vga/hdmi/dvi port. is there way in display adapter to set it as default? it doesnt show up when i check.


----------



## caenlen

there was no point in me flashing my card anyway, i get 1500 core without messing with voltage... egh im such an idiot.


----------



## hleV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 540mhz ? Never seen a card throttle to 540mhz even if the TDP usage over 120% !
> 
> check the voltage/TDP usage under load and report back! .. I can made a new bios for you but we need to know the reason for your problem now .


I currently have the clock reduced to 1506, but I guess I can crank it up and try to reproduce the issue and provide you GPU-Z log.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is it dipping to 540mhz because it's not under load, or is it actually throttling. There's a huge difference between a place in the game that's not stressing it at all, and in a spot in the game where it's being stressed, and STILL dropping core clock.
> 
> If you want to lock in the boost clock, use KBoost in Precision X.....if it still does it then, then you'll know your card has issues.


It throttles to 540MHz while under load, and requires to re-enable the GPU driver via Device Manager in order to get it back to its usual value. Googling "gtx 970 540" does provide results, though I couldn't find a solution among them.


----------



## DeathAngel74

it sounds like one of the driver crashes that lower the core clock. Use to have to restart the 'puter or re-enable the gpu in control panel.


----------



## hleV

Here is the log. It appears it throttles everything including core, mem and voltage. (I have cranked the core to 1550 in order to get the GPU to throttle faster.)

539Throttle.txt 6k .txt file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> there was no point in me flashing my card anyway, i get 1500 core without messing with voltage... egh im such an idiot.


which board you have there ? z77 one ? If you have no built in graphic you need any other card installed in the first PCI-E and the broken card in the second PCI slot so you can flash it back again

Quote:


> Here is the log. It appears it throttles everything including core, mem and voltage. (I have cranked the core to 1550 in order to get the GPU to throttle faster.)
> 
> 539Throttle.txt 6k .txt file


Give this a try

970G1___Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core **** 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.250v the card should be stable ... many card throttle @high voltage very fast


----------



## hleV

I don't see how it could be stable at 1506/8000 @ 1.25 if my drivers crashed at 1500/8000 @ 1.25 on stock BIOS. I know the TDP is increased, but it crashed without actually going 100% TDP previosly. Anyway I just throttled at 1506/8000/1.28v on current BIOS.

I'll give the new BIOS a try though, and report back if issues arise. Thanks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

how far did you throttle?
*Edit*: nvm, sorry. I guess I should read before posting


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey, Mr-Dark,
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8958090?
220W power target, 255W tdp& power limit, 1.2750V, 1531.5/8002Mhz...Low-power mod. I still get the pwr perfcap, but I fixed the boost clock to CLK 67. Now if it throttles, it only drops to 1519 or 1506 maybe 1493 and 62*C-63*C, max.

GM204_Test.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hey, Mr-Dark,
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8958090?
> 220W power target, 255W tdp& power limit, 1.2750V, 1531.5/8002Mhz...Low-power mod. I still get the pwr perfcap, but I fixed the boost clock to CLK 67. Now if it throttles, it only drops to 1519 or 1506 maybe 1493 and 62*C-63*C, max.
> 
> GM204_Test.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Ni idea why the throttle problem start on your card you never have any problem before right ? something broken now ?

You could try flashing the latest stock bios from EVGA to make sure the card stable @stock clock and no throttle duo to VRM problem


----------



## DeathAngel74

Only during benchmarks. Not games. I did not use benchmark in 6 months, I probably forgot. Glad its better.. games are more fun anyway than watching Firestrike demo...LOL!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Only during benchmarks. Not games. I did not use benchmark in 6 months, I probably forgot. Glad its better.. games are more fun anyway than watching Firestrike demo...LOL!


Well its another point there.. you just play a games its the best stability test for sure

Now the way to test my OC a Firestrike run + Unigine heaven bench if pass then a 2h in GTA V & Far Cry 4 @Uttra vsync off


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6260573/fs/6259848


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6260573/fs/6259848


By looking to the Min fps in Heaven the card throttling ? or a driver problem ?

you still on Win 7 why not 8.1 or 10 ?


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hey, Mr-Dark,
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8958090?
> 220W power target, 255W tdp& power limit, 1.2750V, 1531.5/8002Mhz...Low-power mod. I still get the pwr perfcap, but I fixed the boost clock to CLK 67. Now if it throttles, it only drops to 1519 or 1506 maybe 1493 and 62*C-63*C, max.
> 
> GM204_Test.zip 136k .zip file


Are you not afraid for your card?
You set up a constant voltage of 1.27 V and you always have a core frequency = 1531,5 ...
1480 may be better as an example at 1.20 V and when there is no load the frequency will fall to 135 MHz


----------



## DeathAngel74

HUH?

No load. i.e. desktop, web browsing:


Gaming:


----------



## DeathAngel74

7 x64, Mr-Dark.
Only throttling in benchmarks..... ^^^^^^ , no throttling in games whatsoever.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 7 x64, Mr-Dark.
> Only throttling in benchmarks..... ^^^^^^ , no throttling in games whatsoever.


hmmm.. I will test 1.6ghz today and report back if there is any throttle in benchmarks anyway my card have 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & 300W TDP in firestrike max TDP usage around 92% but no throttle the card stay @1557mhz ...


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> HUH?
> 
> No load. i.e. desktop, web browsing:
> 
> 
> Gaming:


Sorry, my fault, I think I have 980ti.
Why you turn off boost ?


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hmmm.. I will test 1.6ghz today and report back if there is any throttle in benchmarks anyway my card have 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & 300W TDP in firestrike max TDP usage around 92% but no throttle the card stay @1557mhz ...


Can I ask you, maybe you can help me with my bios with unlock voltage sliders.
I don`t have stability for 1500+/8000 Mhz.

MSI980ti_unlock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Can I ask you, maybe you can help me with my bios with unlock voltage sliders.
> I don`t have stability for 1500+/8000 Mhz.
> 
> MSI980ti_unlock.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

MSI980ti_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


If that didn't work for you let me know so I can give you another one with voltage locked to 1.25v


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI980ti_Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> If that didn't work for you let me know so I can give you another one with voltage locked to 1.25v


Thank you! I will try it, but only on evening (now I have few tasks in my project).

But one more question about MSI980ti_Dark.zip : that`s ok when I give 1.281 V for my card? Or this voltage will be actual only in load.


----------



## smonkie

Hi, I have a Msi 980Ti Gaming and I would like to try out undervolting the card. I don't think OCing it for the time being, so maybe a little bit of undervolt would improve the load temps. Here is the saved BIOS file. Thing is, I have no idea what voltage should I use.

Smonkie980ti.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Hi, I have a Msi 980Ti Gaming and I would like to try out undervolting the card. I don't think OCing it for the time being, so maybe a little bit of undervolt would improve the load temps. Here is the saved BIOS file. Thing is, I have no idea what voltage should I use.
> 
> Smonkie980ti.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

You can use MSI AB or EVGA PS to undervolting the card once you find the sweet spot report here so I can adjust the bios for 24/4 profile


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You can use MSI AB or EVGA PS to undervolting the card once you find the sweet spot report here so I can adjust the bios for 24/4 profile


How could I use MSI AB to undervolt? Voltage's stuck at 0 and I can't get any lower.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> How could I use MSI AB to undervolt? Voltage's stuck at 0 and I can't get any lower.


Your right latest MSI version have no mines value for undervolting give a EVGA precision a try .. also why you want to Undervolting the card high temps ?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Your right latest MSI version have no mines value for undervolting give a EVGA precision a try .. also why you want to Undervolting the card high temps ?


My card can get up to 1520-8000 without voltage bump. So I think there's room enough to lower the voltage to improve temps and even further the noise (which I'm pleased, but could be even better).

Anyway, EVGA Precision didn't work.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI980ti_Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> If that didn't work for you let me know so I can give you another one with voltage locked to 1.25v


You know, I flashed this bios and I think it`s very good result, half hours I played in GTA5, all is well


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> You know, I flashed this bios and I think it`s very good result, half hours I played in GTA5, all is well


Nice! glad its work for you









I see very good temp there and no fan RPM so waterooled &G10 card ?

anyway you have 1.275v now you can push the core clock a little more 25-50mhz








Quote:


> My card can get up to 1520-8000 without voltage bump. So I think there's room enough to lower the voltage to improve temps and even further the noise (which I'm pleased, but could be even better).
> 
> Anyway, EVGA Precision didn't work.


I understand your point now if you looking for a bios have 1400mhz core clock @low voltage I can do that for you

just give me a Screen shot fro gpu-z sensor tap under load so i can check the stock voltage and give you good bios


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I understand your point now if you looking for a bios have 1400mhz core clock @low voltage I can do that for you
> 
> just give me a Screen shot fro gpu-z sensor tap under load so i can check the stock voltage and give you good bios


Here you go (clock +50):


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think i fixed the throttling issue.
*Edit:
Nevermind*


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Here you go (clock +50):


Give this a try!

Undervolted___Darki.zip 152k .zip file


The core clock will be 1405mhz & +200mhz to the memory and 1.162 voltage

flash and report back!
Quote:


> I think i fixed the throttling issue.


How you fix that issue ?


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! glad its work for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see very good temp there and no fan RPM so waterooled &G10 card ?
> 
> anyway you have 1.275v now you can push the core clock a little more 25-50mhz


Good temp because I have Kraken G10+Corsair H55, I connected this kit in motherboard, now always in GPU-z displayed as zero speed








And right now I will try play in GTA5 with 1531 Mhz







so later I'll let you know about my success.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Good temp because I have Kraken G10+Corsair H55, I connected this kit in motherboard, now always in GPU-z displayed as zero speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right now I will try play in GTA5 with 1531 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so later I'll let you know about my success.


Very nice! let us know how you go


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very nice! let us know how you go


to my regret
*1531* - little white flicker at the end of the video




*1506* - works is good. Probably for my card it`s maximum.




*Anyway, Mr-Dark thank you very much for your help!*


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> to my regret
> *1531* - little white flicker at the end of the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1506* - works is good. Probably for my card it`s maximum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyway, Mr-Dark thank you very much for your help!*


Well 1506mhz still faster than Air cooled Titan-X







You'r welcome


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think i fixed the throttling issue.
> *Edit:
> Nevermind*


I just test 1.6ghz for you Its complete Heaven benchmark but i see small artifact properly 10-15mv will fix it





and this my bios check it









970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just test 1.6ghz for you Its complete Heaven benchmark but i see small artifact properly 10-15mv will fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this my bios check it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Incredible, how did you do this ? Probably got lucky with the card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Incredible, how did you do this ? Probably got lucky with the card.


Thanks.. the G1 card can clocked very high with a good custom bios







I can use 1.6ghz for daily use but no need for that my another 970 will back from the RMA after 48h so dual 970s @1550mhz is enough


----------



## Tamuro

Hello,

Looking to get 1500 and 8000 from my MSI GTX-980 Gaming. What exactly do you need from me Mr-Dark?

I don't want to use any OC tool as A/B has cause some stuttering for me in games.


----------



## Dissolution187

Can someone provide me with a link to the overvoltage tool for my EVGA 980 classified?

Thanks.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try!
> 
> Undervolted___Darki.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> The core clock will be 1405mhz & +200mhz to the memory and 1.162 voltage
> 
> flash and report back!


Thanks man.









I'll let you know.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mr-Dark? in your bios set to
300
300

105
105

150
150

295
300

what do I set if I have 2 6pins??


----------



## Dry Bonez

Im a noob at using custom bios but i have a G1 980ti and would like some help from someone on here please. can someone link me to a thread showing me?


----------



## Tamuro

First post should have all the links you need. Watch the video too, very easy to follow.


----------



## keem21

Hello Mr Dark









I have a Inno3D Herculez x3 GTX 980 card
http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=121

Here is my stock bios:

Inno3dGTX980.zip 138k .zip file


can you help me with the bios to overclock somewhere around 1500mhz/ 8000mhz?
Voltage according to GPUz is 1.2000-1.2250 during benchmarking

plus a slightly more aggressive fan curve (i can tolerate a little noise







)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mr-Dark? in your bios set to
> 300
> 300
> 
> 105
> 105
> 
> 150
> 150
> 
> 295
> 300
> 
> what do I set if I have 2 6pins??


Hello

150k is okay for 2*6pin I just leave it 105K (stock ) because my card work just fine with 295W so 150 +105+75= 330w
Quote:


> Im a noob at using custom bios but i have a G1 980ti and would like some help from someone on here please. can someone link me to a thread showing me?


Upload your bios here and give us some info about ASIC quality & clock you like to use








Quote:


> Hello Mr Dark biggrin.gif
> 
> I have a Inno3D Herculez x3 GTX 980 card
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=121
> 
> Here is my stock bios:
> Inno3dGTX980.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> can you help me with the bios to overclock somewhere around 1500mhz/ 8000mhz?
> Voltage according to GPUz is 1.2000-1.2250 during benchmarking
> 
> plus a slightly more aggressive fan curve (i can tolerate a little noise biggrin.gif )
> 
> thanks a lot!


Hello there

give this a try

Inno3dGTX980__Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghzmemory & 1.23v & 360W TDP & boost off & little boost to the fan curve









flash and report back!


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI980ti_Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> If that didn't work for you let me know so I can give you another one with voltage locked to 1.25v


Can I ask you give me second bios with 1.25v?
I want to try =)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Can I ask you give me second bios with 1.25v?
> I want to try =)


Here you go

MSI980ti_1.250v__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## keem21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Inno3dGTX980__Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghzmemory & 1.23v & 360W TDP & boost off & little boost to the fan curve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash and report back!


thanks! ill start stress testing and benchmarking right away


----------



## Dry Bonez

Upload your bios here and give us some info about ASIC quality & clock you like to use








Hello there

How do i do that? i dont know what i have


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Upload your bios here and give us some info about ASIC quality & clock you like to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> How do i do that? i dont know what i have


To check the ASIC quality install GPU-Z .. right click on the title bar and chose Read ASIC Quality a new window will come to you with a % read it and report back here ..

to extract the bios watch this




then .zip the file and upload it here from


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks for your help, Mr-Dark. IS fixed....mostly.


+Rep


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks for your help, Mr-Dark. IS fixed....mostly.
> 
> 
> +Rep


Very nice! also that's an beautiful Nvidia theme


----------



## galletabah

ROM980GIGABYTEORIGINAL.zip 135k .zip file

HI, can anyone help me?
what BIOS i need for a gtx 980 ref?
my bios is: 84.04.1f.00.02

i want more clock
my gpu only do 1490mhz on core with 1,262v
i want unlock vcore and turn down turbo boost for overclock it with my new ek waterblock

Can i get more powerfull in my gpu?

thanks and sorry for my language


----------



## Tamuro

Anyone gets this in command prompt when trying to flash:

'nvflash' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.

Running Windows 10 Home 64bit.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> ROM980GIGABYTEORIGINAL.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> HI, can anyone help me?
> what BIOS i need for a gtx 980 ref?
> my bios is: 84.04.1f.00.02
> 
> i want more clock
> my gpu only do 1490mhz on core with 1,262v
> i want unlock vcore and turn down turbo boost for overclock it with my new ek waterblock
> 
> Can i get more powerfull in my gpu?
> 
> thanks and sorry for my language


Give this a try

ROM980___Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & boost off & 370W TDP

flash and report back








Quote:


> Anyone gets this in command prompt when trying to flash:
> 
> 'nvflash' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.
> 
> Running Windows 10 Home 64bit.


replayed to your PM


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> ROM980___Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & boost off & 370W TDP
> 
> flash and report back


Thanks i will try it right now


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> ROM980___Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & boost off & 370W TDP
> 
> flash and report back


i will can overclock a litle more? or this clock is fixed¿?
thanks, you are awesome!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Much better now!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## max883

GTX980.zip 152k .zip file


MSI GTX 980 TI GAMER6GB GOLDEN EDITION

Please help me. the card from throttling and voltage drop. Voltage to 1.212


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> i will can overclock a litle more? or this clock is fixed¿?
> thanks, you are awesome!


you can use any OC software to push the clock farther








Quote:


> Much better now!
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)


Yes its smooth now








Quote:


> GTX980.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> MSI GTX 980 TI GAMER6GB GOLDEN EDITION
> 
> Please help me. the card from throttling and voltage drop. Voltage to 1.212


Hello

Give this a try

GTX980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


This a basic bios have 1405mhz core clock & 3.7ghz memory & 1.237v & higher TDP & boost off once you flash it and work just fine you can push the clock farther


----------



## galletabah

passed 3dmark extreme successfull
do i need do more test?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> passed 3dmark extreme successfull
> do i need do more test?


Some games will be good idea Bf4 & GTA V & Far Cry 4


----------



## fyzzz

So i came across this thread and i am wondering if i can get help with bios. I have a reference 980 ti, which is going to be watercooled very soon (in a couple of days) and i want to bring this card to the max, since temperatures will not be a problem anymore. Hopefully that gives a bit of a hint what i am out for. The asic of the card is 71.0 %. Right now on air it does around 1460 mhz+ with 1.23v. Thanks in advance







.

GIGABYTE980TISTOCK.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> So i came across this thread and i am wondering if i can get help with bios. I have a reference 980 ti, which is going to be watercooled very soon (in a couple of days) and i want to bring this card to the max, since temperatures will not be a problem anymore. Hopefully that gives a bit of a hint what i am out for. The asic of the card is 71.0 %. Right now on air it does around 1460 mhz+ with 1.23v. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> GIGABYTE980TISTOCK.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

So what you looking for ? max voltage for the card ? 1.5ghz clock ?


----------



## Chatassys

Mr-Dark!

I would appreciate some help whenever you are available!

I tried to find someone in this topic with the same card I have to see if you already made a custom bios, but I couldnt find one.
I attached the bios I have in my Zotac, in which I only changed the Temp Target to 85 and bumped the memory and clocks a little bit.
Nothing else is changed. I dont like overvolting and I am happy with the clocks so far. But every game/benchmark I run, seems like the perf cap reason is PWR. Do you think its safe to increase the power slightly just so I dont get this cap?

I dont wanna anything unsafe, and I dont know which values to input.

My card is 2x 6pin if that helps.

Thanks a lot!

GTX970-ZOTAC-ZT-90101-10P.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> So what you looking for ? max voltage for the card ? 1.5ghz clock ?


Yeah 1500 mhz would be nice if doable. Also yes probably max voltage, everything that could help with max overclock, higher powerlimit and whatever that can help, i want to push this card as far it is willing to go under water.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Mr-Dark!
> 
> I would appreciate some help whenever you are available!
> 
> I tried to find someone in this topic with the same card I have to see if you already made a custom bios, but I couldnt find one.
> I attached the bios I have in my Zotac, in which I only changed the Temp Target to 85 and bumped the memory and clocks a little bit.
> Nothing else is changed. I dont like overvolting and I am happy with the clocks so far. But every game/benchmark I run, seems like the perf cap reason is PWR. Do you think its safe to increase the power slightly just so I dont get this cap?
> 
> I dont wanna anything unsafe, and I dont know which values to input.
> 
> My card is 2x 6pin if that helps.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> GTX970-ZOTAC-ZT-90101-10P.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

GTX970-ZOTAC__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


the TDP only increased to avoid perfcap







its safe don't worry..
Quote:


> Yeah 1500 mhz would be nice if doable. Also yes probably max voltage, everything that could help with max overclock, higher powerlimit and whatever that can help, i want to push this card as far it is willing to go under water.


Give this a try

980TI-Ref---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & 470W TDP & boost off


----------



## Solonowarion

GM204MSIG4GSTOCK.zip 136k .zip file


So I haven't done this since I flashed my 670 and have been running it max voltage since.

Got a MSI 980 gaming 4g. Just bending the copper now then its going under water so heat will not be an issue.

Trying not to sound too lazy but I remember I increased the power, voltage and I think base clock. Its been a while.

Thanks!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980TI-Ref---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & 470W TDP & boost off


Thanks! Will report back when the card is under water and i have tested this bios.


----------



## galletabah

1536 mhz right now, and i dont test more xDDDD
who it is posible?
max 1,275v
i think i will try oc a little more
temp max 43º ond bf4, arma 3 and metal gear V


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> GM204MSIG4GSTOCK.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> So I haven't done this since I flashed my 670 and have been running it max voltage since.
> 
> Got a MSI 980 gaming 4g. Just bending the copper now then its going under water so heat will not be an issue.
> 
> Trying not to sound too lazy but I remember I increased the power, voltage and I think base clock. Its been a while.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

give this a try

Gaming4G__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.26v & 370W TDP & boost off

you can flash it now the TW cooler capable to keep the card cool even with max OC








Quote:


> 1536 mhz right now, and i dont test more xDDDD
> who it is posible?
> max 1,275v
> i think i will try oc a little more
> temp max 43º ond bf4, arma 3 and metal gear V


Nice man! keep pushing the card until the driver crash then drop the clock 15mhz







also that's amazing temp there underwater FTW :


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Gaming4G__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.26v & 370W TDP & boost off
> 
> you can flash it now the TW cooler capable to keep the card cool even with max OC


Awesome thank you! if I remember correctly I can still attempt to overclock further correct? Id love to try AND break 1.6 on core.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Awesome thank you! if I remember correctly I can still attempt to overclock further correct? Id love to try AND break 1.6 on core.


Yes you can use any OC software to push the clock farther


----------



## KGligorov

Mr.Dark u sended me the last time The Bestest Bios uf ever made.
today i were playing Watch Dogs and it was spiking ?
any way to fix this..
the power was around 70-75 %


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGligorov*
> 
> Mr.Dark u sended me the last time The Bestest Bios uf ever made.
> today i were playing Watch Dogs and it was spiking ?
> any way to fix this..
> the power was around 70-75 %


Hello

I see from the picture stable core clock& voltage & TDP usage nothing up normal ? you'r talking about gpu usage ? If yes try another game watch dogs known as bad optimized game


----------



## KGligorov

ill try to !


----------



## djtmalta

Mr. Dark,

Can you pimp out my MSI GTX 960 as you see fit? Overclocking and what not.... I already adjusted the fan speeds...

GM206.zip 136k .zip file


Thank You,
David


----------



## 9100konrad

Hi

I have Asus Strix 960

Orginal Bios https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2O9YSOpBdRUSUczMEo0aVA1Um8/view?usp=sharing

Max stable oc

Gpu - 1492 - orinal vcore 1,200
Mem - 2000

I nide:
1. Disable boost clock - boost OFF smile.gif
2. locked the voltage
3. TDP - MAX smile.gif ~ 120% ?
4. Vcore 1,28

you help me?


----------



## fyzzz

Thanks for the awesome bios @Mr-Dark! The card is now under water and i have flashed your bios. I have ran firestrike,heaven,valley without any issues. I will play some games later and see how that goes. When i first fired up the card with this bios, it ran at 1316 and i got vrel i gpu-z, but i got it solved by putting +87mv in precision x. It runs now at 1507/1853 without any issues and with a max temperture of 40c so far.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djtmalta*
> 
> Mr. Dark,
> 
> Can you pimp out my MSI GTX 960 as you see fit? Overclocking and what not.... I already adjusted the fan speeds...
> 
> GM206.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> David


Hello

give this a try

MSI960__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & boost off & 200W TDP
Quote:


> Hi
> 
> I have Asus Strix 960
> 
> Orginal Bios https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2O9YSOpBdRUSUczMEo0aVA1Um8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Max stable oc
> 
> Gpu - 1492 - orinal vcore 1,200
> Mem - 2000
> 
> I nide:
> 1. Disable boost clock - boost OFF smile.gif
> 2. locked the voltage
> 3. TDP - MAX smile.gif ~ 120% ?
> 4. Vcore 1,28
> 
> you help me?


Hello there

give this a try

Strix960__Dark.zip 274k .zip file


2 bios there first one have 1493mhz core clock & 4ghz memory & boost off & 1.21v & 200W TDP ... the other bios (1.250v ) have the same clock but 1.250v

I doubt your card capable to go +1.21v strix card is locked from the VRM to 1.21v
Quote:


> Thanks for the awesome bios @Mr-Dark! The card is now under water and i have flashed your bios. I have ran firestrike,heaven,valley without any issues. I will play some games later and see how that goes. When i first fired up the card with this bios, it ran at 1316 and i got vrel i gpu-z, but i got it solved by putting +87mv in precision x. It runs now at 1507/1853 without any issues and with a max temperture of 40c so far.


Nice! glad it's work for you


----------



## djtmalta

Mr. Dark

Thank you so much for the GTX 960 modded bios. With your modded bios do I need to not run any aftermarket (MSI Afterburner) software? Or would I benefit from using MSI afterburner tweaking the settings...?

Thanks so much,
David


----------



## DeathAngel74

I usually disable PX and AB. They cause issues with cards that have a heavily modded bios.


----------



## Vellinious

I've never had any trouble using Precision X with my modded bios.


----------



## DeathAngel74

LOL! My PC must be "special" then... like D D D special....(Carlos Mencia reference).


----------



## Spike3

Hello Mr. Dark,
I'm new to overclocking and card BIOS flashing but would like to give it a try. I have (2) MSI 980 Ti Lightning cards set up in SLI running on air. Would like to get a little more performance out of these cards.

Thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spike3*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark,
> I'm new to overclocking and card BIOS flashing but would like to give it a try. I have (2) MSI 980 Ti Lightning cards set up in SLI running on air. Would like to get a little more performance out of these cards.
> 
> Thanks


Check out the first post in this thread to extract your current BIOS rom file, then post that file here along with what you're trying to have modded.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djtmalta*
> 
> Mr. Dark
> 
> Thank you so much for the GTX 960 modded bios. With your modded bios do I need to not run any aftermarket (MSI Afterburner) software? Or would I benefit from using MSI afterburner tweaking the settings...?
> 
> Thanks so much,
> David


No need for any OC software
Quote:


> Check out the first post in this thread to extract your current BIOS rom file, then post that file here along with what you're trying to have modded. thumb.gif


+1


----------



## fyzzz

Wow i got through heaven at 1520mhz without any hiccups, with Mr-Dark's custom made bios. I doubt this clock is long term stable, but if it is, i'm going to be amazed.


----------



## Spike3

Like I say, I'm new to overclocking and am interested in getting a little more performance from these cards so I'm not sure mods to make. Here are some stats from my build:
Case
Cooler Master HAF X Full Tower 9.1(W) x 21.7(H) x 23.2(D) inch
Cooling system
140mm fans: (1) in rear of case, (1) in upper front of case, (2) on bottom of case, (2) mounted on corsair CPU cooling radiator near top of case. All fans *PWM controlled
200mm fans: (2) at top of case, (1) side of case
230mm fan: bottom front PWM controlled
Corsair Hydro Series H110i GTX 280mm Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler 140mm x 312mm x 26mm bottom fans (2) 140mm and top fans 200mm in a push pull configuration
Corsair Dominator memory air flow fan *PWM controlled dual 50mm fans
Motherboard
MSI Z170A GAMING M7 LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 ATX Intel Motherboard
Memory
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000, Timing 15-17-17-35
CPU
Intel Core LGA 1151 i7-6700K 8M Skylake Quad-Core 4.0 GHz
Drives
Samsung Pro series 250GB SSD for C: drive (2) Samsung Pro series 500GB SSD (1) Caviar Black Western Digital 2TB SATA 6.0GB disc hard 

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


(1) Western digital 1TB external hard drive
(2) MSI GeForce GTX 980Ti LIGHTNING 6GB


----------



## 9100konrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI960__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & boost off & 200W TDP
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Strix960__Dark.zip 274k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2 bios there first one have 1493mhz core clock & 4ghz memory & boost off & 1.21v & 200W TDP ... the other bios (1.250v ) have the same clock but 1.250v
> 
> I doubt your card capable to go +1.21v strix card is locked from the VRM to 1.21v
> Nice! glad it's work for you


thx for you help






























now i have gpu 1560







nice work


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Wow i got through heaven at 1520mhz without any hiccups, with Mr-Dark's custom made bios. I doubt this clock is long term stable, but if it is, i'm going to be amazed.


Very nice! Glad its work for you








Quote:


> Like I say, I'm new to overclocking and am interested in getting a little more performance from these cards so I'm not sure mods to make. Here are some stats from my build:
> Case
> Cooler Master HAF X Full Tower 9.1(W) x 21.7(H) x 23.2(D) inch
> Cooling system
> 140mm fans: (1) in rear of case, (1) in upper front of case, (2) on bottom of case, (2) mounted on corsair CPU cooling radiator near top of case. All fans *PWM controlled
> 200mm fans: (2) at top of case, (1) side of case
> 230mm fan: bottom front PWM controlled
> Corsair Hydro Series H110i GTX 280mm Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler 140mm x 312mm x 26mm bottom fans (2) 140mm and top fans 200mm in a push pull configuration
> Corsair Dominator memory air flow fan *PWM controlled dual 50mm fans
> Motherboard
> MSI Z170A GAMING M7 LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 ATX Intel Motherboard
> Memory
> CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000, Timing 15-17-17-35
> CPU
> Intel Core LGA 1151 i7-6700K 8M Skylake Quad-Core 4.0 GHz
> Drives
> Samsung Pro series 250GB SSD for C: drive (2) Samsung Pro series 500GB SSD (1) Caviar Black Western Digital 2TB SATA 6.0GB disc hard
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> (1) Western digital 1TB external hard drive
> (2) MSI GeForce GTX 980Ti LIGHTNING 6GB


Very nice system there









give this a try

980Ti-Lighting__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & 490W TDP & boost off & custom fan curve

keep in mind flash the first card & restart then flash the other card .. ( take a look to the video in the first page ) and this useful NVflash command for SLI
Quote:


> nvflash --list
> to see what cards you have and what index they've been assigned
> 
> nvflash --index=x bios.rom
> to flash to a specific card in a multicard system, where x is the index number from the nvflash --list command
> 
> nvflash -f bios.rom
> to force flashing, you probably don't need this


Quote:


> thx for you help thumb.gifthumb.gifthumb.gifthumb.gif
> 
> now i have gpu 1560 biggrin.gif nice work


Nice! Have a fun


----------



## Solonowarion

is it normal after custom bios to only have a max 101% power tar?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> is it normal after custom bios to only have a max 101% power tar?


Depends on how the bios is set up. If it'll only raise to 101%, then the bios is set up that way.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> is it normal after custom bios to only have a max 101% power tar?


Yes this how i do that


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GTX970-ZOTAC__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> the TDP only increased to avoid perfcap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its safe don't worry..
> Give this a try


Thank you so much +REP
Thats exactly what I wanted and worked perfectly.

Scoring a bit higher in benchmarks and no more power cap








Awesome job!


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Much better now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Death how'd you fix it?? Help me!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

3979_kb_mastermike.zip 408k .zip file

New stuff for you to tinker with







Its not completely fixed, but acceptable


----------



## Vellinious

I was wondering the same thing... How'd you get around it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I lowered the voltage and power(TDP,PT,PL) and evened out the power distribution to the 6-pins. Standalone bios, no overclocking software


----------



## DeathAngel74

@mastermike,
^^^^^ clicky clicky download


----------



## Vellinious

You lowered the voltages to get it back under. I kinda thought that's what we'd have to do.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Vellinious

Still wish I could figure out what the difference is between our cards. Doesn't make sense to me. Bothers me that we can't break it down to one thing or another.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, i know


----------



## Advil000

Mr. Dark,

My new to me Strix 980 has arrived. This seems to be a badass card. Very surprised someone let go of it.

Could you please set up a BIOS for me for gaming:

Your usual settings (remove boost, TDP, etc...) with these specifics:
core 1540
RAM 7950
A more aggressive fan profile that is at 58% at 70C.
Voltage is locked by ASUS Strix to 1.2120

I've tested these settings for hours in Firestrike, Heaven and Crysis engine. Seems 100% stable.

Thanks!

GM204_980STRIX.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Thank you so much +REP
> Thats exactly what I wanted and worked perfectly.
> 
> Scoring a bit higher in benchmarks and no more power cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job!


Glad its work for you








Quote:


> Mr. Dark,
> 
> My new to me Strix 980 has arrived. This seems to be a badass card. Very surprised someone let go of it.
> 
> Could you please set up a BIOS for me for gaming:
> 
> Your usual settings (remove boost, TDP, etc...) with these specifics:
> core 1540
> RAM 7950
> A more aggressive fan profile that is at 58% at 70C.
> Voltage is locked by ASUS Strix to 1.2120
> 
> I've tested these settings for hours in Firestrike, Heaven and Crysis engine. Seems 100% stable.
> 
> Thanks! GM204_980STRIX.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

This what you looking for

Strix-Ti__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1544mhz & 7950mhz memory & 1.21v & 470W TDP & your aggressive fan curve








Quote:


> I lowered the voltage and power(TDP,PT,PL) and evened out the power distribution to the 6-pins. Standalone bios, no overclocking software


After some testing I can confirm this high voltage make the card not stable .. also high TDP limit bad for some card my new G1 crash @1.27v 370W TDP but work good @ 1.25v 300W


----------



## KGligorov

Mr.Dark
can u change the memory clock and make an aggresive Fan Curve ?
Because i noticed my memory speed clocks down from 4001 mhz to 3300 mhz..
u have clocked it to 3800 but it can be clocked to 4001 mhz !
and an aggresive fan curve ?

30c : 0 %
40c : 10%
45c : 20%
50c : 40%
60c : 60%
65c : 80%
70c : 100%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGligorov*
> 
> Mr.Dark
> can u change the memory clock and make an aggresive Fan Curve ?
> Because i noticed my memory speed clocks down from 4001 mhz to 3300 mhz..
> u have clocked it to 3800 but it can be clocked to 4001 mhz !
> and an aggresive fan curve ?
> 
> 30c : 0 %
> 40c : 10%
> 45c : 20%
> 50c : 40%
> 60c : 60%
> 65c : 80%
> 70c : 100%


Hello

sure sending me the latest bios so i can do that for you


----------



## fyzzz

Although the first bios i got, worked fine, I've had some problems with my pc. Overclocking has been all over the place and I've had lot's of driver related bsods. So i decided to clock down my cpu and reinstall windows. I have also changed the clockspeed in the original bios. It's now running at 1493 mhz with 1.2490v. And finally everything seems to be rock stable again. The gpu still performs very great at 1493 and the gain above 1500 is not big.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Although the first bios i got, worked fine, I've had some problems with my pc. Overclocking has been all over the place and I've had lot's of driver related bsods. So i decided to clock down my cpu and reinstall windows. I have also changed the clockspeed in the original bios. It's now running at 1493 mhz with 1.2490v. And finally everything seems to be rock stable again. The gpu still performs very great at 1493 and the gain above 1500 is not big.


By rock stable, you mean you've stress tested with OCCT / AIDA64 for at least 6 or 8 hours to make sure that you don't have issues again? Or....I can browse the internet and play a game and it seems ok enough? Cause......there's a difference.


----------



## KGligorov

GM2001.zip 152k .zip file

here it is


----------



## Ph4nT0NFirE

Hi. can you unlock my TDP on this card EVGA GeForce GTX 960 4GB SSC? (04G-P4-3966-KR)? i want to achieve high overclock...

GM206.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> By rock stable, you mean you've stress tested with OCCT / AIDA64 for at least 6 or 8 hours to make sure that you don't have issues again? Or....I can browse the internet and play a game and it seems ok enough? Cause......there's a difference.


+1
Quote:


> GM2001.zip 152k .zip file
> here it is


Here you go!

GTX980__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## hleV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970G1___Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core **** 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.250v the card should be stable ... many card throttle @high voltage very fast


May I have this BIOS adjusted? Mem to 3.9GHz and voltage unlocked 1.25v - 1.3v. I _seem_ to be stable at 1530/7800 @ 1.25v (but not to the point of being confident with stock core at 1530) but I never gave voltage between 1.25v and 1.28v a try, which I would like to.


----------



## Advil000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This what you looking for
> 
> Strix-Ti__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1544mhz & 7950mhz memory & 1.21v & 470W TDP & your aggressive fan curve


Before I flash that BIOS tonight, I want to verify:

The archive name says Strix-Ti. My card is a 980 (NON-Ti).

Is it still ok for me to use?

Thanks!


----------



## apparition462

Can anyone tell me if there is supposed to be ANY changes to the clock states tab? (the last tab on the far right) I know you are supposed to change boost states but do you do anything in clock states? +rep to whoever answers


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is supposed to be ANY changes to the clock states tab? (the last tab on the far right) I know you are supposed to change boost states but do you do anything in clock states? +rep to whoever answers


I've never messed with that tab, nor have I seen anyone mess with it. The important settings are in the other tabs.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> May I have this BIOS adjusted? Mem to 3.9GHz and voltage unlocked 1.25v - 1.3v. I _seem_ to be stable at 1530/7800 @ 1.25v (but not to the point of being confident with stock core at 1530) but I never gave voltage between 1.25v and 1.28v a try, which I would like to.


Sure

970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.25v .. I can't unlock the voltage must locked it for stable OC
Quote:


> Before I flash that BIOS tonight, I want to verify:
> 
> The archive name says Strix-Ti. My card is a 980 (NON-Ti).
> 
> Is it still ok for me to use?
> 
> Thanks!


My mistake its the name nothing else








Quote:


> I've never messed with that tab, nor have I seen anyone mess with it. The important settings are in the other tabs. thumb.gif


+1 But for GM200 chip we need to change one value related to the memory


----------



## KGligorov

Thanks Mr.Dark
u made my day happy again with a fully stable and perfect bios


----------



## Agenesis

Is there a way to reduce the minimum performance state clocks?

http://i.imgur.com/GqC1WvD.jpg

@110hz the card idles at 135mhz, consuming 150w idle.

@120hz card idles 963mhz, consuming 230w idle. That's a whopping 80w difference. It also sometimes idles at 595mhz but very rarely.

980 ti classified bios: http://overclockingpin.com/classified%20980Ti%20tools/GTX980Ti_Classy%20OC.rom


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGligorov*
> 
> Thanks Mr.Dark
> u made my day happy again with a fully stable and perfect bios


Glad its work for you








Quote:


> Is there a way to reduce the minimum performance state clocks?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GqC1WvD.jpg
> 
> @110hz the card idles at 135mhz, consuming 150w idle.
> 
> @120hz card idles 963mhz, consuming 230w idle. That's a whopping 80w difference. It also sometimes idles at 595mhz but very rarely.
> 
> 980 ti classified bios: http://overclockingpin.com/classified%20980Ti%20tools/GTX980Ti_Classy%20OC.rom


Hello

There is nothing related to the bios its the driver all card do that but you can try "nvidia inspector " enable multi monitor power saver

also check this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1497172/did-you-know-that-running-144-hz-causes-ridiculously-high-idle-temperatures-and-power-draw-on-your-nvidia-gpu


----------



## Agenesis

Yeah I know about nv inspector, I used years back when I ran into the same issue with older nvidia cards.

Back then gpu boost didn't exist and you could clearly see the performance state clocks and edit each of them and tweak your p0 idle clocks. Now with gpu boost there's a billion different values. This is the first I've heard about the drivers controlling it though, maybe it's different for Maxwell but I still think the bios take precedence in determining the clock. Then again with software overclocking you can clearly define clocks with are out of bounds and non-existent in the bios and the drivers can certainly do the same. Hm....

Anyways, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Yeah I know about nv inspector, I used years back when I ran into the same issue with older nvidia cards.
> 
> Back then gpu boost didn't exist and you could clearly see the performance state clocks and edit each of them and tweak your p0 idle clocks. Now with gpu boost there's a billion different values. This is the first I've heard about the drivers controlling it though, maybe it's different for Maxwell but I still think the bios take precedence in determining the clock. Then again with software overclocking you can clearly define clocks with are out of bounds and non-existent in the bios and the drivers can certainly do the same. Hm....
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the advice.


We can change the IDLE clock profile you know there is an 135mhz & 325mhz & 540mhz & 750mhz & 925mhz ... max boost clock

I can change all profile so you have 135mhz and max boost clock but the problem the card will artifact at the desktop 135mhz not enough for 120hz that's it


----------



## apparition462

Hey dark can you take my bios keep everything the same but instead of the fans being at 0 rpm idle I want them to spin at 30% lowest so when I start my computer the fans are at 30% can you help me out?

bios.zip 152k .zip file


also what happens if you doube click a .rom file on the desktop?


----------



## mastermike

Dark is there anything you can do to help me with my 970 "FTW"?

for the past 3 days I've been non-stop trying different bioses. At one point in time, I had a bios which wouldn't throttle at 1.250v. but I lost it somehow and can't find it.

Here is the default BIOS - don't put the voltage above 1.250 - it throttles.

Other than that - work your magic.

default.zip 138k .zip file


PLEASE AND THANK YOU!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Hey dark can you take my bios keep everything the same but instead of the fans being at 0 rpm idle I want them to spin at 30% lowest so when I start my computer the fans are at 30% can you help me out?
> 
> bios.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> also what happens if you doube click a .rom file on the desktop?


Hello there

give this a try

30fans__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


double click on the .rom file the windows will ask you how do you want to open the file








Quote:


> Dark is there anything you can do to help me with my 970 "FTW"?
> 
> for the past 3 days I've been non-stop trying different bioses. At one point in time, I had a bios which wouldn't throttle at 1.250v. but I lost it somehow and can't find it.
> 
> Here is the default BIOS - don't put the voltage above 1.250 - it throttles.
> 
> Other than that - work your magic.
> 
> default.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> PLEASE AND THANK YOU!!


Hello

Give this a try

970FTW__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 30fans__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> double click on the .rom file the windows will ask you how do you want to open the file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970FTW__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark, this bios instantly throttles due to power, core voltage drops to 1.200v, and clock drops to 1392mhz.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Dark, this bios instantly throttles due to power, core voltage drops to 1.200v, and clock drops to 1392mhz.


No worry some card throttle duo to high TDP limit.. try this one

FTWW.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No worry some card throttle duo to high TDP limit.. try this one
> 
> FTWW.zip 137k .zip file


Same result - throttles due to power.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Same result - throttles due to power.


TDP usage over the place ? are you sure the 2*6Pins cable plugged to the card from different line ?


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> TDP usage over the place ? are you sure the 2*6Pins cable plugged to the card from different line ?


What do you mean over the place? Yes, each 6 pin is plugged into a separate 6pin cable which plugs into a separate 6pin output from the PSU. PSU is gold +80 rated, 850W (quality manufacturer)

%TDP usage floats around 74% during Unigine Heaven

Temps stay at 48c, (watercooled)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> What do you mean over the place? Yes, each 6 pin is plugged into a separate 6pin cable which plugs into a separate 6pin output from the PSU. PSU is gold +80 rated, 850W (quality manufacturer)
> 
> %TDP usage floats around 74% during Unigine Heaven
> 
> Temps stay at 48c, (watercooled)


Over the place = +90%

give this a try

TDP.zip 137k .zip file


220W TDP @100% if the card throttle increase the TDP to 110% or 120% from any OC software (you have a room up to 130% )

also a clean install for the driver after flashing the new bios will be good idea


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Over the place = +90%
> 
> give this a try
> 
> TDP.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 220W TDP @100% if the card throttle increase the TDP to 110% or 120% from any OC software (you have a room up to 130% )
> 
> also a clean install for the driver after flashing the new bios will be good idea


Throttled at 100%, 115%, and 130%


----------



## mastermike

And I did a clean driver install (used DDU and then installed fresh drivers)


----------



## izealfive

Hi Dark,

Could you help mod this BIOS for a Zotac 980 Ti Arctic Storm to increase the TDP and the voltage to 1.2813mV while keeping boost enabled?The card uses a 6+8 pin.

zotac980ti.zip 152k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> And I did a clean driver install (used DDU and then installed fresh drivers)


Honestly no idea why that happen you can ask @DeathAngel74 about the fix (he have the same problem with SSC)

I'm sorry my bios didn't work for you bro








Quote:


> Hi Dark,
> 
> Could you help mod this BIOS for a Zotac 980 Ti Arctic Storm to increase the TDP and the voltage to 1.2813mV while keeping boost enabled?The card uses a 6+8 pin. zotac980ti.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Thank you


Hello there

Give this a try

zotac980ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.28v & 470W TDP & boost still ON.. If the voltage still 1.25v under load you need to unlock the missing voltage sliders...

GL


----------



## DeathAngel74

@mastermike,
try these but *do not use oc software*

3979kb_game_stable_1531Mhz_1.2500v.zip 1203k .zip file


EVGA.GTX970.3979KB-game_stable_boost_off_non_samsung_vram.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Danbeme32

Hi Dark I just get EVGA 980ti sc.. Can you change the limit to go higher then 110%. The best overclocking I got was 1465.. asic is 64.0% And the highest I get in voltage is 1.23. Thanks



EVGA980tiROM.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Hi Dark I just get EVGA 980ti sc.. Can you change the limit to go higher then 110%. The best overclocking I got was 1465.. asic is 64.0% And the highest I get in voltage is 1.23. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA980tiROM.zip 151k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

EVGA980ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & stock memory clock & 1.250v & 400W TDP

Note : no need to adjust the TDP / voltage anymore all increased from the bios

flash and report back


----------



## mastermike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly no idea why that happen you can ask @DeathAngel74 about the fix (he have the same problem with SSC)
> 
> I'm sorry my bios didn't work for you bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> zotac980ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.28v & 470W TDP & boost still ON.. If the voltage still 1.25v under load you need to unlock the missing voltage sliders...
> 
> GL


It seems like I may have figured it out: I'm using default bios with voltage max 1.250, with high power limits (150W 6 pins, 380W TDP etc.)

1588Mhz @ 1.250V passes Heaven 4.0 benchmark with no power throttling! (YAY!!!!!)

However there were artifacts at 1588Mhz - so I brought it down to 1567Mhz, and it seems to be just fine! (no throttling, no artifacts!)

I don't think I need the TDP at 380W, should I drop it down to like 350W or lower? The issue was that I was changing my clock while running a 3D app, which instantly caused me to be perf capped by power, but if I changed the clock and restarted the application, it would not throttle.


----------



## izealfive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly no idea why that happen you can ask @DeathAngel74 about the fix (he have the same problem with SSC)
> 
> I'm sorry my bios didn't work for you bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> zotac980ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.28v & 470W TDP & boost still ON.. If the voltage still 1.25v under load you need to unlock the missing voltage sliders...
> 
> GL


Hi Mr. Dark,

I tried the BIOS and my card only goes to 1215MHz @ 1.18V, however if I change the P00 voltage as follows:



then my card will boost up to 1405MHZ @ 1.275. Any idea why the voltage works after changing that P00 voltage? Also, how do I unlock the voltage sliders?

Thank you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izealfive*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> 
> I tried the BIOS and my card only goes to 1215MHz @ 1.18V, however if I change the P00 voltage as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> then my card will boost up to 1405MHZ @ 1.275. Any idea why the voltage works after changing that P00 voltage? Also, how do I unlock the voltage sliders?
> 
> Thank you


Hello there

each 980 TI card like something and hate something







now just push the core clock farther from MSI AB 1.27v is capable to 1500mhz ( assume +70% ASIC )

what do you mean by unlock voltage slider ? you want more volt ? why ?


----------



## Advil000

Just a positive thank you Mr. Dark.

You nailed the bios first time. Firestrike scores are within 9 points of where I had it overclocked in software, and your fan curve is better than mine was.

So thanks again!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advil000*
> 
> Just a positive thank you Mr. Dark.
> 
> You nailed the bios first time. Firestrike scores are within 9 points of where I had it overclocked in software, and your fan curve is better than mine was.
> 
> So thanks again!


Glad its work for you







You'r welcome


----------



## izealfive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> each 980 TI card like something and hate something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now just push the core clock farther from MSI AB 1.27v is capable to 1500mhz ( assume +70% ASIC )
> 
> what do you mean by unlock voltage slider ? you want more volt ? why ?


I didn't realize each card was so particular. You mentioned something about missing voltage sliders and I read that Maxwell Bios editor doesn't show 2 of the voltage sliders for TitanX and 980Ti cards.


----------



## Dr m4rc3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> EVGA980ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & stock memory clock & 1.250v & 400W TDP
> 
> Note : no need to adjust the TDP / voltage anymore all increased from the bios
> 
> flash and report back


Hey Mr. Dark,

I got also an EVGA 980 Ti SC+ on water, so I flashed that BIOS.
But when under load the clock stucks on 1252 und the voltage doesnt go higher than 1.187V even below 50 C


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr m4rc3l*
> 
> Hey Mr. Dark,
> 
> I got also an EVGA 980 Ti SC+ on water, so I flashed that BIOS.
> But when under load the clock stucks on 1252 und the voltage doesnt go higher than 1.187V even below 50 C


Hello there

Those GM200 cards is strange each one like something and hate something not like GM204 chip but no worry try this one

EVGA980ti-Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Those GM200 cards is strange each one like something and hate something not like GM204 chip but no worry try this one
> 
> EVGA980ti-Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Yeah...the GM204s seem to be pretty easy to get dialed in good. The GM200s are finicky bastards.


----------



## Dr m4rc3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah...the GM204s seem to be pretty easy to get dialed in good. The GM200s are finicky bastards.


hehe, like everyone whos overpowered and wanted 

Mine seems to be a girl though... pretty unpredictable, even on max power not performing best....
seems to be easier years ago when higher clock was equal to higher performance ..


----------



## Dr m4rc3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Those GM200 cards is strange each one like something and hate something not like GM204 chip but no worry try this one
> 
> EVGA980ti-Dark.zip 152k .zip file


AWSOME! Works pretty well, even though Temps are higher now on full load ofc....
Wonder how far i can push the TDP...? Furmark is bringing it up over 96% and then the clock starts dropping short times to 725 or so... is it throttling to half the clock?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr m4rc3l*
> 
> AWSOME! Works pretty well, even though Temps are higher now on full load ofc....
> Wonder how far i can push the TDP...? Furmark is bringing it up over 96% and then the clock starts dropping short times to 725 or so... is it throttling to half the clock?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stop running Furmark, and you'll be able to make more effective progress with your OC. Firestrike, Unigine Heaven, and Catzilla are all better alternatives.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr m4rc3l*
> 
> AWSOME! Works pretty well, even though Temps are higher now on full load ofc....
> Wonder how far i can push the TDP...? Furmark is bringing it up over 96% and then the clock starts dropping short times to 725 or so... is it throttling to half the clock?


Nice! Now try this one

EVGA980TI__DArk.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & 470W TDP

Stay away from Furmark! that program can throttle any card also can damage the VRM! just ignore it


----------



## Dr m4rc3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Stop running Furmark, and you'll be able to make more effective progress with your OC. Firestrike, Unigine Heaven, and Catzilla are all better alternatives.


I know, but Furmark in EVGAs OC Scanner is a good quick check... thats it... im not benching with that. Unfortunately I realised that my CPU (4690K) is now the weak spot. I dont get higher than about 15500 in Fire Strike... even though my Graphics score is close to 21000...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr m4rc3l*
> 
> I know, but Furmark in EVGAs OC Scanner is a good quick check... thats it... im not benching with that. Unfortunately I realised that my CPU (4690K) is now the weak spot. I dont get higher than about 15500 in Fire Strike... even though my Graphics score is close to 21000...


The graphics score is the only thing that really matters anyway.


----------



## egoistsummer

Hello Mr-Dark
Сan modify bios for EVGA 980 ti classified. Asic 71,9.

Classi.zip 152k .zip file
 Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoistsummer*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark
> Сan modify bios for EVGA 980 ti classified. Asic 71,9.
> 
> Classi.zip 152k .zip file
> Thanks


Hello there

sure i can do that but what are you looking for ? any clock/voltage ?


----------



## egoistsummer

Core clock 1500+ mhz & stock memory clock & 1.265v or 1.27 & 400W TDP. on the stock bios it should lock the voltage to 1.212


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoistsummer*
> 
> Core clock 1500+ mhz & stock memory clock & 1.265v or 1.27 & 400W TDP. on the stock bios it should lock the voltage to 1.212


Give this a try

EVGA.GTX980Ti___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory & 1.250v & 400W TDP I just set the voltage to 1.250v to make sure its voltage unlocked









flash and report back


----------



## egoistsummer

Thanks, I will now try


----------



## egoistsummer

voltage so also locked 1.212 and heaven crash after 5-7 sec

stock bios under heaven


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoistsummer*
> 
> 
> 
> voltage so also locked 1.212 and heaven crash after 5-7 sec
> 
> stock bios under heaven


Sound like the card is voltage locked to 1.21v.. you can try Classified tool to increase the voltage. give this a try

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


----------



## egoistsummer

Dont work this tool


----------



## Vellinious

From what I've seen, you have to use the Classy tool with the Classy and KPE to get increased voltages to work. EVGA and their stupidity at work....again.


----------



## egoistsummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> From what I've seen, you have to use the Classy tool with the Classy and KPE to get increased voltages to work. EVGA and their stupidity at work....again.


the program will not increase the voltage with my card


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoistsummer*
> 
> the program will not increase the voltage with my card


Sounds like you need to visit the 980 Classy / KPE owners thread. They'll be able to tell you what you need to do to increase voltage.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Sounds like you need to visit the 980 Classy / KPE owners thread. They'll be able to tell you what you need to do to increase voltage.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


+1


----------



## egoistsummer

thanks for the advice
And can you modify bios for MSI 980 gtx (not Ti version). Asic 63%.
Core clock 1450mhz & stock memory & voltage 1,256v. I'm at work and I can not put the BIOS. but the topic has already laid out the BIOS. many thanks!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoistsummer*
> 
> thanks for the advice
> And can you modify bios for MSI 980 gtx (not Ti version). Asic 63%.
> Core clock 1450mhz & stock memory & voltage 1,256v. I'm at work and I can not put the BIOS. but the topic has already laid out the BIOS. many thanks!!


Yes i can but uploading your bios is better .. flashing newer/older bios sometime Nvflash refuse to flash


----------



## egoistsummer

good as I get home I will upload the stock BIOS) thanks









here

MSI.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1450mhz & stock memory & voltage 1,237v or 1.256


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoistsummer*
> 
> good as I get home I will upload the stock BIOS) thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here
> 
> MSI.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1450mhz & stock memory & voltage 1,237v or 1.256


Here you go!

MSI980__Dark.zip 273k .zip file


2 bios there one have 1.23v and the other 1.256v


----------



## egoistsummer

WOW)))) Thanks)) went to test))


----------



## apps455

I have a question, what are symptoms of not enough gpu voltage? I think im fine I have 980ti 1405 mhz at 1.187 volts no crashes or anything, bf4 has some weird fps drops where gpu usage drops to 20% and fps drops to like 90 but stays at 1405 mhz. The card passes firestrike every time no instability and kombuster it can go hours. but ive always had that problem with every card ive owned on bf4. Question number 2.) What voltage are people needing for 1500 mhz?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> I have a question, what are symptoms of not enough gpu voltage? I think im fine I have 980ti 1405 mhz at 1.187 volts no crashes or anything, bf4 has some weird fps drops where gpu usage drops to 20% and fps drops to like 90 but stays at 1405 mhz. The card passes firestrike every time no instability and kombuster it can go hours. but ive always had that problem with every card ive owned on bf4. Question number 2.) What voltage are people needing for 1500 mhz?


Try gaming with the Sensors tab of GPU-Z open, it will give you some information to work with.


----------



## ValValdesky

N970.zip 136k .zip file
Can anyone help me out with my G1 Gaming 970 bios?

I have a overclock of 1515 core and 3903 memory with default voltage of 1.212, this is done with MSI Afterburner. I would like to get rid of MSI Afterburner and have the overclocking done on the bios instead but I would also like to keep BOOST enabled so it can down clock in games where it don't needs to push that much power.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try gaming with the Sensors tab of GPU-Z open, it will give you some information to work with.


I have, the clock stays at 1405, the perfcap reason is util when idle and under load its just blank is this normal? power never goes past 90% voltage always stays at 1.187.

edit: anything over 1456mhz freezes and the gpu-z sensor tab reports steady voltage steady clocks temps fine and the cap reason is blank? just freezes everything looks normal


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> N970.zip 136k .zip file
> Can anyone help me out with my G1 Gaming 970 bios?
> 
> I have a overclock of 1515 core and 3903 memory with default voltage of 1.212, this is done with MSI Afterburner. I would like to get rid of MSI Afterburner and have the overclocking done on the bios instead but I would also like to keep BOOST enabled so it can down clock in games where it don't needs to push that much power.


Give this atry

970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 300W TDP & 1.21v & boost off

the card should IDLE just fine the boost have nothing related to the Idle clock








Quote:


> I have a question, what are symptoms of not enough gpu voltage? I think im fine I have 980ti 1405 mhz at 1.187 volts no crashes or anything, bf4 has some weird fps drops where gpu usage drops to 20% and fps drops to like 90 but stays at 1405 mhz. The card passes firestrike every time no instability and kombuster it can go hours. but ive always had that problem with every card ive owned on bf4. Question number 2.) What voltage are people needing for 1500 mhz?


not enough voltage will crash the card or throttle the core clock .. but the TDP wall can give you FPS drop randomly the core clock stable but the gpu usage spike a lot ..

also BF4 is heavy on the cpu make sure your cpu capable to push your card in BF4


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this atry
> 
> 970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 300W TDP & 1.21v & boost off
> 
> the card should IDLE just fine the boost have nothing related to the Idle clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not enough voltage will crash the card or throttle the core clock .. but the TDP wall can give you FPS drop randomly the core clock stable but the gpu usage spike a lot ..
> 
> also BF4 is heavy on the cpu make sure your cpu capable to push your card in BF4


Thanks for the reply and my cpu is fine for bf4 I have an i7 4790k running at 4.4 ghz constantly max usage is like 60% on that thing. with the gpu the power usage maxes at 90% that wouldnt cause fps drops would it? the core clock is always at 1405 mhz NEVER drops unless in desktop. The gpu usage stays at 80-98% usage on all ultra I usually play with some settings turned down which puts the gpu usage anywhere from 40% to 80% Should I up the power limit or is it fine if it touches 90% sometimes

edit: I checked what happens when the fps drops. Its only one ONE bf4 map (operation metro) and its at the beginning when people destroy everything. But I believe its just an optimization issue because it only does it in this game on this map and when it does it the power usage is at around 60% the gpu usage goes from 98 to 40% the fps goes from 200 to 90 the temps are like 60C the voltage and core clock is steady. So its not like its not getting enough power or its throttling and the cpu usage is normal as well so only thing it can be is bf4 I believe


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Thanks for the reply and my cpu is fine for bf4 I have an i7 4790k running at 4.4 ghz constantly max usage is like 60% on that thing. with the gpu the power usage maxes at 90% that wouldnt cause fps drops would it? the core clock is always at 1405 mhz NEVER drops unless in desktop. The gpu usage stays at 80-98% usage on all ultra I usually play with some settings turned down which puts the gpu usage anywhere from 40% to 80% Should I up the power limit or is it fine if it touches 90% sometimes
> 
> edit: I checked what happens when the fps drops. Its only one ONE bf4 map (operation metro) and its at the beginning when people destroy everything. But I believe its just an optimization issue because it only does it in this game on this map and when it does it the power usage is at around 60% the gpu usage goes from 98 to 40% the fps goes from 200 to 90 the temps are like 60C the voltage and core clock is steady. So its not like its not getting enough power or its throttling and the cpu usage is normal as well so only thing it can be is bf4 I believe


sound like BF4 problem nothing else


----------



## apps455

Yep i think so dark, another question tho, what voltage to people usually use at 1500 mhz on the 980ti


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this atry
> 
> 970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 300W TDP & 1.21v & boost off
> 
> the card should IDLE just fine the boost have nothing related to the Idle clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not enough voltage will crash the card or throttle the core clock .. but the TDP wall can give you FPS drop randomly the core clock stable but the gpu usage spike a lot ..
> 
> also BF4 is heavy on the cpu make sure your cpu capable to push your card in BF4


Thanks this worked perfectly though the voltage is a little higher, I didn't got any performance increase with the extra voltage so I'm gonna back it down to 1.212 since there is no reason to keep it higher, I'm guessing all I have to do is edit ALL the values with 1218.8mV to 1212.5mV, right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Yep i think so dark, another question tho, what voltage to people usually use at 1500 mhz on the 980ti


It depend on the ASIC quality from 1.200v to 1.280v
Quote:


> Thanks this worked perfectly though the voltage is a little higher, I didn't got any performance increase with the extra voltage so I'm gonna back it down to 1.212 since there is no reason to keep it higher, I'm guessing all I have to do is edit ALL the values with 1218.8mV to 1212.5mV, right?


If you want to change the voltage go to Voltage table change first 3 row to 1.212v and scroll down change all CLK from 35 to 74 ( max value only ) to 1.212v


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980TIHOFDark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> you need to flash both card for sure read the first page its very helpful. there a ( video how to flash and Nvflash command for sli user ) also what you mean by ( showing that the memory clock was bottlenecking )?
> 
> if you have a problem with voltage (stay at 1.21v ) you need to switch to the 2nd bios switch and upload the bios again to enable higher voltage/TDP mode..
> 
> GL


hi mr dark i been really busy the past few weeks and never got round to flashing the bios u gave me but i am going to be doing it very soon just wondering if that bios u gave me will still be ok to use on the kfa2 980ti hof water-cooled edition cards in sli?

i have been running a overclock on them with +53 on the core and anything above would crash heaven unfortunatly. would the 1505mhz u gave me be stable if im only getting +53 oc on msi?

cheers dude.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> hi mr dark i been really busy the past few weeks and never got round to flashing the bios u gave me but i am going to be doing it very soon just wondering if that bios u gave me will still be ok to use on the kfa2 980ti hof water-cooled edition cards in sli?
> 
> i have been running a overclock on them with +53 on the core and anything above would crash heaven unfortunatly. would the 1505mhz u gave me be stable if im only getting +53 oc on msi?
> 
> cheers dude.


Unless the BIOS you had Dark mod was from this card, do not flash it. Extract this card's stock BIOS and have it modded.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Unless the BIOS you had Dark mod was from this card, do not flash it. Extract this card's stock BIOS and have it modded.


It was my stock bios modded but I think I'll ask him to mod another one for me just in case. I got the internet being installed on Thursday because I moved so hopefully I'll be able to flash it then.
Cheers bud


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> It was my stock bios modded but I think I'll ask him to mod another one for me just in case. I got the internet being installed on Thursday because I moved so hopefully I'll be able to flash it then.
> Cheers bud


It's your stock bios + my custom setting







feel free to upload your bios again


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> It was my stock bios modded but I think I'll ask him to mod another one for me just in case. I got the internet being installed on Thursday because I moved so hopefully I'll be able to flash it then.
> Cheers bud


If it's from the same card, why do you need to confirm whether or not it will work?


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

hey man I have an EVGA GTX 960 SSC 2GB with 6+2 vrms. 68.7 AISC quality. I'm currently running at 1455 mhz core and 3900 mhz mem (7800 effective) on 1.175 volts with turbo boost disabled. I'm attaching the stock bios, is it possible for me to get higher clocks? Like 1550 mhz with and without turbo boost disabled.

thanks

STOCK bios:

GM206.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryWifeBeater*
> 
> hey man I have an EVGA GTX 960 SSC 2GB with 6+2 vrms. 68.7 AISC quality. I'm currently running at 1455 mhz core and 3900 mhz mem (7800 effective) on 1.75 volts with turbo boost disabled. I'm attaching the stock bios, is it possible for me to get higher clocks? Like 1550 mhz with and without turbo boost disabled.
> 
> thanks
> 
> STOCK bios:
> 
> GM206.zip 136k .zip file


Do you mean 1.*2*75v? I don't think you'd be running 1.7v+ without LN2....Just sayin'....


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Do you mean 1.*2*75v? I don't think you'd be running 1.7v+ without LN2....Just sayin'....


sry Its 1.175


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryWifeBeater*
> 
> hey man I have an EVGA GTX 960 SSC 2GB with 6+2 vrms. 68.7 AISC quality. I'm currently running at 1455 mhz core and 3900 mhz mem (7800 effective) on 1.175 volts with turbo boost disabled. I'm attaching the stock bios, is it possible for me to get higher clocks? Like 1550 mhz with and without turbo boost disabled.
> 
> thanks
> 
> STOCK bios:
> 
> GM206.zip 136k .zip file


Give this a try

960SSC__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 275W TDP & 1.243v & boost off
Quote:


> Do you mean 1.275v? I don't think you'd be running 1.7v+ without LN2....Just sayin'....


lool


----------



## apps455

I have a question, what part of the bios editor disables gpu boost 2.0?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> I have a question, what part of the bios editor disables gpu boost 2.0?


this


----------



## apps455

So set them all to entry 0?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> So set them all to entry 0?


Yes


----------



## apps455

What happens if its set to entry 1 then 0 then 0 but they all say the same entry of 1405 mhz. Im gonna upload my bios soon and let you check if all values are correct.

mybios.zip 152k .zip file


Edit: let me know how my bios looks, I want the voltage to be 1.187 tdp is 490 watts boost clock is 1405 mhz boost disabled, did I do it correctly? My main concern is the voltage table (think I did ALL values correct but not sure) the power table (again I think im good) and the common table Idk if I did the disable boost correctly but I think I did?


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


Make it fair, re-enable Tesselation....


----------



## DeathAngel74

haha!







I'm just happy it didn't crash or throttle....


----------



## Testier

Has anyone played around with the mobile bios around here?

Gonna get my hand on a GTX 980 in a laptop soon, wondering if anyone have any experience with modding bios on similar mobile cards like the 980m.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Has anyone played around with the mobile bios around here?
> 
> Gonna get my hand on a GTX 980 in a laptop soon, wondering if anyone have any experience with modding bios on similar mobile cards like the 980m.


Uh....laptops aren't really the kind of platforms you overclock from....


----------



## DeathAngel74

i dont a rike deh tessaration!!!!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Uh....laptops aren't really the kind of platforms you overclock from....


The mobile card have something like 180w-200w default tdp....... and apparently come with 6-8 phases. Yeah, I have no idea what nvidia is thinking neither. If nvidia clearly designed it for OC, I am going to take full advantage of it though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> The mobile card have something like 180w-200w default tdp....... and apparently come with 6-8 phases. Yeah, I have no idea what nvidia is thinking neither. If nvidia clearly designed it for OC, I am going to take full advantage of it though.


Laptops don't generally have sufficient cooling abilities to deal with the additional heat. Keep in mind that since everything is pretty much jammed together, you'll be increasing the temps of everything around the GPU in that laptop. I'm not saying that it can't be done, you're just asking for more heat.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm gonna try the unlocked voltage slider bios again....


----------



## Recipe7

I've stumbled across this thread after having a try with the maxwell tweaker... I really don't know what I'm doing, I'm hoping you can help me out Mr Dark!

I have been using a 1.255v bios from one of the other threads. Its great, except it's at 1.255v, and it's too hot for my taste, even with my 980 Ti hybrid.

I'm looking to adjust my stock bios to meet some parameters I am hoping to achieve.
- stable stock voltage
- no throttling
- maximized power slider
- stock boost of 1500-1501 mhz and 4000-4001 mhz (is 1500 and 4000 attainable? I wasn't able to get those numbers)

My card is an asic of 80.8. The stock bios will boost to 1540 but the core is not stable, it fluctuates a lot.

evga980tihybrid.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Has anyone played around with the mobile bios around here?
> 
> Gonna get my hand on a GTX 980 in a laptop soon, wondering if anyone have any experience with modding bios on similar mobile cards like the 980m.


I would say use MSI AB to push that card to the limit stay away from custom bios with higher TDP.. stay in the safe side








Quote:


> I've stumbled across this thread after having a try with the maxwell tweaker... I really don't know what I'm doing, I'm hoping you can help me out Mr Dark!
> 
> I have been using a 1.255v bios from one of the other threads. Its great, except it's at 1.255v, and it's too hot for my taste, even with my 980 Ti hybrid.
> 
> I'm looking to adjust my stock bios to meet some parameters I am hoping to achieve.
> - stable stock voltage
> - no throttling
> - maximized power slider
> - stock boost of 1500-1501 mhz and 4000-4001 mhz (is 1500 and 4000 attainable? I wasn't able to get those numbers)
> 
> My card is an asic of 80.8. The stock bios will boost to 1540 but the core is not stable, it fluctuates a lot.
> 
> evga980tihybrid.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Sure we can work for a good custom bios but still can't understand which voltage you want ? 1.25v ?


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure we can work for a good custom bios but still can't understand which voltage you want ? 1.25v ?


I appreciate it!

I would like to keep the voltage at 1.193. My card seems to perform well at that voltage, comparable to 1.255.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> What happens if its set to entry 1 then 0 then 0 but they all say the same entry of 1405 mhz. Im gonna upload my bios soon and let you check if all values are correct.
> 
> mybios.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit: let me know how my bios looks, I want the voltage to be 1.187 tdp is 490 watts boost clock is 1405 mhz boost disabled, did I do it correctly? My main concern is the voltage table (think I did ALL values correct but not sure) the power table (again I think im good) and the common table Idk if I did the disable boost correctly but I think I did?


just gonna bump this a little because I edited it way back so no one saw the change but dark can you look at the bios and make sure i did it right?


----------



## truehighroller1

Hello everyone! I have the lightning 980 ti and I was wondering if someone could get me a custom BIOS going.

The card has an asci of 69

I was able to push it to +110MHz and +600 on memory with air.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6316546

That was the best that I could do and that was on this stock rom on air fan @ 100%.

Can someone make me a good BIOS to unlock all this power.

I'd like to be able to run 1450 / 4000. Voltage say 1.23V?

GM200original.zip 152k .zip file


Whatever makes the card run even better is fine by me so tweak away please.

Thank you ahead of time!

Change that to 1.24 or 5V if you think I should...


----------



## apps455

What im confused about is the top 4 voltage slides should it be like the one on the left or the one on the right? Idk if its supposed to stay stock and go 600-1600? or stay at my voltage 1181.3. ALso for the 3rd and 4th slider should those start at 600 or start at 725?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I appreciate it!
> 
> I would like to keep the voltage at 1.193. My card seems to perform well at that voltage, comparable to 1.255.


Give this a try

Best-980Ti-Card__Dark.zip 304k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4000mhz memory & 410W TDP .. 2 bios there one have 1.200v and the other 1.22v








Quote:


> just gonna bump this a little because I edited it way back so no one saw the change but dark can you look at the bios and make sure i did it right?


Your bios is okay nothing to worry about









Quote:


> What im confused about is the top 4 voltage slides should it be like the one on the left or the one on the right? Idk if its supposed to stay stock and go 600-1600? or stay at my voltage 1181.3. ALso for the 3rd and 4th slider should those start at 600 or start at 725?


Should be like this one for the best result


Quote:


> Hello everyone! I have the lightning 980 ti and I was wondering if someone could get me a custom BIOS going.
> 
> The card has an asci of 69
> 
> I was able to push it to +110MHz and +600 on memory with air.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6316546
> 
> That was the best that I could do and that was on this stock rom on air fan @ 100%.
> 
> Can someone make me a good BIOS to unlock all this power.
> 
> I'd like to be able to run 1450 / 4000. Voltage say 1.23V?
> 
> GM200original.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Whatever makes the card run even better is fine by me so tweak away please.
> 
> Thank you ahead of time!
> 
> Change that to 1.24 or 5V if you think I should...


Hello there

Give this a try

980TI-Lighting--Dark.zip 304k .zip file


2 bios there .. from the name


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Best-980Ti-Card__Dark.zip 304k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 4000mhz memory & 410W TDP .. 2 bios there one have 1.200v and the other 1.22v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bios is okay nothing to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be like this one for the best result
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980TI-Lighting--Dark.zip 304k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2 bios there .. from the name


Ok ill set the sliders to that and reflash but im cofused what does the slider that goes to 1600 do? Is that like min and max it can go in afterburner? Or what is it? And also why switch the minimum from 600 to 725?


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Best-980Ti-Card__Dark.zip 304k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 4000mhz memory & 410W TDP .. 2 bios there one have 1.200v and the other 1.22v


Thanks for the bios Dark, I appreciate it.

I tried the 1.2v bios and with valley and 3dmark the core does not boost past 1354. The memory is ok at 4000. I maxed my slider which only goes to 102. Am I missing something?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Thanks for the bios Dark, I appreciate it.
> 
> I tried the 1.2v bios and with valley and 3dmark the core does not boost past 1354. The memory is ok at 4000. I maxed my slider which only goes to 102. Am I missing something?


Try the 1.22v bios maybe not enough voltage .. just leave the TDP/voltage at stock no need to adjust anything

Quote:


> Ok ill set the sliders to that and reflash but im cofused what does the slider that goes to 1600 do? Is that like min and max it can go in afterburner? Or what is it? And also why switch the minimum from 600 to 725?


the 1600 is the limit you can set that to 1.18v but will do nothing this the limit for P00 profile also you can leave the minimum to 600 since the CLK1 have 725 value


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try the 1.22v bios maybe not enough voltage .. just leave the TDP/voltage at stock no need to adjust anything
> the 1600 is the limit you can set that to 1.18v but will do nothing this the limit for P00 profile also you can leave the minimum to 600 since the CLK1 have 725 value


So basically i should make it look like the pic you gave me?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> So basically i should make it look like the pic you gave me?


Yes


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes


Thanks man, if I could inifite rep you I would. I just press rep everytime I see you post lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Thanks man, if I could inifite rep you I would. I just press rep everytime I see you post lol


Thanks for rep point


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks for rep point


np







I made the changes to the bios, I dont notice any differences I just want to make sure I dont have any values that either hold the card back or are damaging to the card which if you said its good then it should be fine


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> np
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the changes to the bios, I dont notice any differences I just want to make sure I dont have any values that either hold the card back or are damaging to the card which if you said its good then it should be fine


Nothing to worry abot. your bios is super safe 1.18v still under stock voltage


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nothing to worry abot. your bios is super safe 1.18v still under stock voltage


yep the voltage is fine im just making sure all values agree with each other. Also I found something weird, if my TDP is 350 watts the gpu was using around 317 watts at max. If I set tdp to 490 watts its now only using around 279 watts 0.o very strange, maybe it gets less efficient the closer it gets to the tdp?

also here is my final bios I believe should be good I think

final.zip 152k .zip file


I have added all of your suggestions and what ive found to be good. I think its correct.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> yep the voltage is fine im just making sure all values agree with each other. Also I found something weird, if my TDP is 350 watts the gpu was using around 317 watts at max. If I set tdp to 490 watts its now only using around 279 watts 0.o very strange, maybe it gets less efficient the closer it gets to the tdp?
> 
> also here is my final bios I believe should be good I think
> 
> final.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have added all of your suggestions and what ive found to be good. I think its correct.


yes that bios is good (Identical to my one )









the TDP usage should be the same @350w or 490W limit


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


I ran it my min fps is like 9 cuz I accidentally alt tabbed for a sec and it screwed that but check my score :O and I actually ran ultra preset like you but I did extreme tesselation



added mine without tesselation


----------



## DeathAngel74

that's not even fair....970 vs 980ti


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> that's not even fair....970 vs 980ti


Admit it dude...you got owned. We all did.


----------



## Vellinious

Why even bother looking at other GPUs, than the ones you're running? I don't..waste of time.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Admit it dude...you got owned. We all did.


I didn't get owned, it's not an even comparison.









That's like someone saying that their car is faster than I am on foot....It may be true, but its not a good comparison.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Admit it dude...you got owned. We all did.


Who asked you for your opinion? Its not an even comparison. Go troll somewhere else....I swear....ignorant. Go spew your crap in the 980 forum...Not all of us can afford a 980/980ti, some of us have mortgages and kids to feed instead. My crappy 970 sucks.....I don't really care what you think. I'm tired of arrogant, ignorant commenting about a post before reading it..."OOO that guy got owned...." *** man? It's not like you've actually posted anything helpful lately... Grow up!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Who asked you for your opinion? Its not an even comparison. Go troll somewhere else....I swear....ignorant. Go spew your crap in the 980 forum...Not all of us can afford a 980/980ti, some of us have mortgages and kids to feed instead. My crappy 970 sucks.....I don't really care what you think. I'm tired of arrogant, ignorant commenting about a post before reading it..."OOO that guy got owned...." *** man? It's not like you've actually posted anything helpful lately... Grow up!


Hey! Watch it with the blasphemy!







There's nothing wrong with the 970....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I didn't say jesus christ or god/satan damn it.....What blasphemy do you speak of sir??? Hail....nevermind...lol


----------



## apps455

Obviously its not a fair comparison lol i just was impressed how high my score was. Its one thing i have a 980ti over the 970 but its also oc'ed to 1405 mhz which makes it entirely unfair. I cant really afford anything i worked a job over the summer (im in college my dad has everything paid off so any money i make at jobs is mine to keep) worked several weeks to buy this although i kinda wish i got the hybrid cooler for better oc but oh well. Ill get hybrid with the 1080 ti or whatever they call it. Also i had a i5 3550 @4ghz that bottlenecked the 980ti in several games like bf4 after getting a 4790k it fixed it and my fps went up around 60-80 fps per game tbat was cpu bound.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Who asked you for your opinion? Its not an even comparison. Go troll somewhere else....I swear....ignorant. Go spew your crap in the 980 forum...Not all of us can afford a 980/980ti, some of us have mortgages and kids to feed instead. My crappy 970 sucks.....I don't really care what you think. I'm tired of arrogant, ignorant commenting about a post before reading it..."OOO that guy got owned...." *** man? It's not like you've actually posted anything helpful lately... Grow up!


I was joking dude...I said "we".
EDIT:
Furthermore, I don't think I've ever posted anything useful.


----------



## DeathAngel74

So was I, now we're even....No worries....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Obviously its not a fair comparison lol i just was impressed how high my score was. Its one thing i have a 980ti over the 970 but its also oc'ed to 1405 mhz which makes it entirely unfair. I cant really afford anything i worked a job over the summer (im in college my dad has everything paid off so any money i make at jobs is mine to keep) worked several weeks to buy this although i kinda wish i got the hybrid cooler for better oc but oh well. Ill get hybrid with the 1080 ti or whatever they call it. Also i had a i5 3550 @4ghz that bottlenecked the 980ti in several games like bf4 after getting a 4790k it fixed it and my fps went up around 60-80 fps per game tbat was cpu bound.


I know, nice score...


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So was I, now we're even....No worries....


I was offended and stuff.
Christ on a bicycle. Use an emoticon or something next time.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I didn't say jesus christ or god/satan damn it.....What blasphemy do you speak of sir??? Hail....nevermind...lol


"My crappy 970" = blasphemy!


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> "My crappy 970" = blasphemy!


970 is a good card, beats my old gtx 780 by a few fps


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> 970 is a good card, beats my old gtx 780 by a few fps


What do you think I said?


----------



## DeathAngel74

sorry bro! //enter_sarcasm_here!


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try the 1.22v bios maybe not enough voltage .. just leave the TDP/voltage at stock no need to adjust anything


The 1.22v bios gives me the same result unfortunately, 1354 core. Weird how the memory sticks but not the core.


----------



## DiceAir

Hi there. can you maybe mod me a 980 ti bios with 2 variants. one that forces 1.175V on 3d load and one that forces 1.2V on 3d load. I will give you my current stock bios. The whole point is so that I can get a more consistent boost.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I was joking dude...I said "we".
> EDIT:
> Furthermore, I don't think I've ever posted anything useful.


Wait white owl here ?







welcome Dude where are you all the time










Quote:


> The 1.22v bios gives me the same result unfortunately, 1354 core. Weird how the memory sticks but not the core.


No worry sound like the card need more voltage for 1500.. try this one

980TI_1468mhz__Dark.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Hi there. can you maybe mod me a 980 ti bios with 2 variants. one that forces 1.175V on 3d load and one that forces 1.2V on 3d load. I will give you my current stock bios. The whole point is so that I can get a more consistent boost.


Yes I can once you upload the bios we will work on that


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Wait white owl here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome Dude where are you all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worry sound like the card need more voltage for 1500.. try this one
> 
> 980TI_1468mhz__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Yes I can once you upload the bios we will work on that


sweet will upload you a bios once I get home from work. I get home early today so can then upload a bios for you to modify.


----------



## white owl

I'm always lurking...one day I will know something some one doesn't. Until then I hide...








My ISP is poop. 1 week up, next week down. Until it's fixed I won't pay them...so we are at a stalemate I guess.









I replaced my TIM with CLU (dropped 20c under stock







)
I was doing a full system stress test with [email protected] (CPU and GPU)

Turns out my card will crash on the stock BIOS with in 2 minutes but not the DarkOCFTW980doubleOG bios...
24 hours at 1493/8000 and 4.7Ghz.
All temps were 50c average on the GPU and CPU.



I'm happy.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> I'm always lurking...one day I will know something some one doesn't. Until then I hide...ninja.gif
> My ISP is poop. 1 week up, next week down. Until it's fixed I won't pay them...so we are at a stalemate I guess. wink.gif


Don't say that bro you still one of the best friend here from the old days


----------



## white owl

This is the first full 24 hours with internet I've had in weeks.

From the old days.








These damn whippersnappers...

Easy A was a sexy movie though.


----------



## DiceAir

Ok so I want 2 bioses. 1 with 1.175v when playing games/3d load and one with 1.2v when playing games and maybe if you want another with 1.212v when gaming/3d load Basically what I want to do is have my cart stay at it's boost clock and never to clock down when using it in 3d mode/gaming.

Do you think by just disabling boost for me will actually be better option? If so then rather do that.

Thanks

Stock980tihofbios.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Turisti

Hey Mr-Dark

Could you unlock more voltage on my bios, assuming its safe to go over 1.250V on my GTX970 G1 Gaming. And if you could set the bios like this

Core 1.250V
Power Limit 112% (dunno about this one)
Core 1530
Mem 1803

Ive been running that and its stable but I want to push some more if I can.

So basically do your magic









Thanks in advance!

GTX970G1stock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## egoistsummer

Mr-Dark
With MSI 980 your bios works great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so I want 2 bioses. 1 with 1.175v when playing games/3d load and one with 1.2v when playing games and maybe if you want another with 1.212v when gaming/3d load Basically what I want to do is have my cart stay at it's boost clock and never to clock down when using it in 3d mode/gaming.
> 
> Do you think by just disabling boost for me will actually be better option? If so then rather do that.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stock980tihofbios.zip 152k .zip file


Here you go

980TI--Dark.zip 304k .zip file


2 bios there one for 1.17v and one for 1.20v both have 1405mhz core clock & 3.7ghz memory & higher TDP
Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark
> 
> Could you unlock more voltage on my bios, assuming its safe to go over 1.250V on my GTX970 G1 Gaming. And if you could set the bios like this
> 
> Core 1.250V
> Power Limit 112% (dunno about this one)
> Core 1530
> Mem 1803
> 
> Ive been running that and its stable but I want to push some more if I can.
> 
> So basically do your magic biggrin.gif
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> GTX970G1stock.zip 13


Give this a try

GTX970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 1800mhz memory & 1.250v & high TDP & boost off
Quote:


> Mr-Dark
> With MSI 980 your bios works great! Thank you so much! smile.gif


Glad its work for you


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 980TI--Dark.zip 304k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2 bios there one for 1.17v and one for 1.20v both have 1405mhz core clock & 3.7ghz memory & higher TDP
> Give this a try
> Glad its work for you


Thanks. If you don't mind me asking why did you increase the memory and core clocks? It's not a big deal for me as long as it's stable.

Again thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.

now having this issue where Nvflash will give me the following error

BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Thanks. If you don't mind me asking why did you increase the memory and core clocks? It's not a big deal for me as long as it's stable.
> 
> Again thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.


The stock boost clock around 1350mhz right ? and you ask for stable clock under load so boost must be disable . to disable boost we should set a specific clock so 1405mhz is sweet spot


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The stock boost clock around 1350mhz right ? and you ask for stable clock under load so boost must be disable . to disable boost we should set a specific clock so 1405mhz is sweet spot


ok cool. but now getting the following error when trying to flash bios

NVM got it to work now. Will test. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mr-Dark,
Can you do me a huge favor? Can you work your magic please? I finally got past heaven with no perf caps. Can you take a look and see what you can do with the voltage table? It's horrible....
1506/4001 1.231v ...I will attach the bios I'm currently trying to fix and the original. Thanks in advance. I had to use low voltage+lower core_low power target/High tdp/power limit for it to work Meh!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Franken970SCC.zip 272k .zip file

Everything is ok, i think, except for the voltage table. 1.2500v triggers power limit and anything over 1506.5 triggers the power limit instantly


----------



## DeathAngel74

weird no throttling in heaven but some in firestrike.... grrrr!!!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> weird no throttling in heaven but some in firestrike.... grrrr!!!!


Try this one bro

970SSC__Darkl.zip 136k .zip file


your custom bios ( 6.rom) allow the card to change the clock under heavy load the boost Table have 1620mhz as CLK74 clock while you limit the card to CLK65 (1506mhz ) close enough to stock bios logic


----------



## DeathAngel74

After burner or no after burner?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> After burner or no after burner?


No AB


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok thank you!


----------



## DeathAngel74

no workie!! HALP MEH!!!
 voltage + core jumping all over
*Edit*
:
had to set pcie to 82w


----------



## DeathAngel74

Testing 3dmark again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> no workie!! HALP MEH!!!
> voltage + core jumping all over
> *Edit*
> :
> had to set pcie to 82w


I can say now your card have low TDP limit from the VRM even with 370W TDP from the bios when the card hit the physical limit from the VRM it will throttle

I doubt 1500/8000 will be 100% free off throttle in 3Dmark can you drop the memory clock to 7600mhz and test again ?

look at the stock bios 187W as max TDP now we have 360W thats 200% over the stock you got my point ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah 225W /250w is the max


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah 225W /250w is the max


from the picture 60% TDP usage from 360W SO 360*60%= 216W still within the range

try this one

970SSC_240W__Darkl.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

about 60 % in gpuz and 95 in AB. Don't judge, I use it for the fan curve....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Dont get the wrong idea..I would be happy with just less throttling. Prolly cant get rid of it completely...


----------



## DeathAngel74

what do i need to do to make the power consumption in gpuz match with AB?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> what do i need to do to make the power consumption in gpuz match with AB?


Both should be the same with my bios! but increase the TDP limit to 104% from AB and check gpu-z again


----------



## DeathAngel74

i did, and ab shows 10% more, triggers the power limit. sorry to be a pain, I just want this to get fixed







thank you for you help


----------



## DiceAir

Thanks so far it looks like it's working. Running a stable core of 1429mhz and memory of 3705mhz. I don't see it dropping and while my gpu sometimes is running lower tempos as before. what's the indications of unstable clock. the only problem I see now is in GTA5 where my gpu usage is a bit low but in crysis 3 on the jungle map is constant 99% load even on max aa and everything else on max it's 99% load.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i did, and ab shows 10% more, triggers the power limit. sorry to be a pain, I just want this to get fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for you help


Okay what about the throttle in 3Dmark still ?
Quote:


> Thanks so far it looks like it's working. Running a stable core of 1429mhz and memory of 3705mhz. I don't see it dropping and while my gpu sometimes is running lower tempos as before. what's the indications of unstable clock. the only problem I see now is in GTA5 where my gpu usage is a bit low but in crysis 3 on the jungle map is constant 99% load even on max aa and everything else on max it's 99% load.


GTA V have gpu usage drop in some place it's not only you .. you should try 3dmark & Heaven benchmark and play some games.. unstable clock will crash&driver stop working


----------



## DeathAngel74

3dmark and heaven both throttle. which app reads the power correctly? gpuz or ab? if i can drop the number in ab by 10 or 15 % everything will be good, i think. this is all making my brain hurt!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 3dmark and heaven both throttle. which app reads the power correctly? gpuz or ab? if i can drop the number in ab by 10 or 15 % everything will be good, i think


Since both read the same TDP usage here can't say which one correct.. the last picture under 250w TDP ? if you increase it a little 270W good


----------



## DeathAngel74

tdp and max power to 270 or just tdp? sorry no sleep last night 12 hours of this...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> tdp and max power to 270 or just tdp? sorry no sleep last night 12 hours of this...


Yes. try this one

970SSC_270W.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay what about the throttle in 3Dmark still ?
> GTA V have gpu usage drop in some place it's not only you .. you should try 3dmark & Heaven benchmark and play some games.. unstable clock will crash&driver stop working


I only triued games mentioned before and it works fine. I like the extra memory clock. I swear it's making my fps more stable due to me running 1440p.


----------



## tronicson

BIOS from the 980 Ti Hydrocopper - pls set on 1531.5Mhz and 1.287v


----------



## DeathAngel74

should I change p00,p02 and p05 voltage to 1231.3-1231.3 or leave them at 600-1600? 600 seems a little low? and is 1600 too high?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tronicson*
> 
> BIOS from the 980 Ti Hydrocopper - pls set on 1531.5Mhz and 1.287v


Here you go

HC__Dark.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> should I change p00,p02 and p05 voltage to 1231.3-1231.3 or leave them at 600-1600? 600 seems a little low? and is 1600 too high?


For GM204 card 600-1600 work just fine no need to adjust but for GM200 chip the P00 min value should be equal to core voltage


----------



## DiceAir

A simple question. How does this power % work. When in afterburner let's say my board power usage in bios when it's on 100% is 300w but when set to 110% it's 330w. In MSI afterburner it shows 90% usage does that mean it's 90% of 300w or 90% of 330w? I just want to get my facts straight. I did a furmark for like 5 sec just to see what my max power is and I get 95%usage.

Mr-Dark modified my bios for 390w @ 100 and 400w at 103. So please enlighten me. I know this was just furmark and almost no game will get that close to power usage. I only get to about 65% maybe 70% when using heave/valley benchmark on max settings 1440p. I'm sure I'm far away from my actual board limit.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> A simple question. How does this power % work. When in afterburner let's say my board power usage in bios when it's on 100% is 300w but when set to 110% it's 330w. In MSI afterburner it shows 90% usage does that mean it's 90% of 300w or 90% of 330w? I just want to get my facts straight. I did a furmark for like 5 sec just to see what my max power is and I get 95%usage.
> 
> Mr-Dark modified my bios for 390w @ 100 and 400w at 103. So please enlighten me. I know this was just furmark and almost no game will get that close to power usage. I only get to about 65% maybe 70% when using heave/valley benchmark on max settings 1440p. I'm sure I'm far away from my actual board limit.


Hello

the 90% usage from 300W as the TDP slider at 100% once you increase it your TDP usage will be from 330W total


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> the 90% usage from 300W as the TDP slider at 100% once you increase it your TDP usage will be from 330W total


ok this is what I see with modified bios you gave me. you did set my max power to 400w when setting the power slider to 103w. So when I see 90% power % it relates to the card using 380w. Wow that's a lot. in games let's say absolute max 75% then it's 300w. Is that to much or will I be fine if it uses that much power. normally it's +- 65-68% depending on game. Is this to much for the board or do you think it should be able to handle it. Like I said previously my max temps is about 68-73C on core.

Edit: Just tested heaven. When slider is on 100% I see 62% power. When slider is on 102%(max I can set) it's still 62%. This is what confuses me. So it looks to be better to set my power at 100%(390w) that 102(400w)? This is how I understand.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok this is what I see with modified bios you gave me. you did set my max power to 400w when setting the power slider to 103w. So when I see 90% power % it relates to the card using 380w. Wow that's a lot. in games let's say absolute max 75% then it's 300w. Is that to much or will I be fine if it uses that much power. normally it's +- 65-68% depending on game. Is this to much for the board or do you think it should be able to handle it. Like I said previously my max temps is about 68-73C on core.


Nothing to worry about the reference 980 TI pull around 250W @1100mhz and custom Ti cards ( G1 & SC & lighting ) pull around 300W @1350mhz so your numbers is fine an G1 or watercooled 980 TI can pull 470W under load with my heavy bios


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nothing to worry about the reference 980 TI pull around 250W @1100mhz and custom Ti cards ( G1 & SC & lighting ) pull around 300W @1350mhz so your numbers is fine an G1 or watercooled 980 TI can pull 470W under load with my heavy bios


'

oh ok. I'm pretty new to this but thanks for clearing it up. So I'm fine even if it uses 400W. As long as myu core stays under let's say 80C max? I'm not going to overclock further anyway it's just that I don't want this card to die in 1-2 years because of high power usage. I also know that we don't game 24/7 so it's not being abused...lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> '
> 
> oh ok. I'm pretty new to this but thanks for clearing it up. So I'm fine even if it uses 400W. As long as myu core stays under let's say 80C max? I'm not going to overclock further anyway it's just that I don't want this card to die in 1-2 years because of high power usage. I also know that we don't game 24/7 so it's not being abused...lol


Yes you will be fine @400W TDP usage and keep the core under 85c







as you say the card idle for the whole day there


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes you will be fine @400W TDP usage and keep the core under 85c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you say the card idle for the whole day there


thanks for clearing stuff up.


----------



## apps455

Hey dark can you make my 980ti a 1506.5 mhz bios? Its on air so dont go too crazy with the voltage but it also needs to be stable so like 490 watt tdp whatever voltage you see fit (STOCK MEMORY)

stock980ti.zip 152k .zip file


ASIC is 72.1%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Hey dark can you make my 980ti a 1506.5 mhz bios? Its on air so dont go too crazy with the voltage but it also needs to be stable so like 490 watt tdp whatever voltage you see fit (STOCK MEMORY)
> 
> stock980ti.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> ASIC is 72.1%


Hello

sure I can do that but you know those Ti cards sometime go crazy some of them need low voltage for 1500 while some of them need to high voltage for stable clock

so if you have any previous test for 1500mhz tell me about voltage.. if you have nothing i will push the voltage to 1.24v ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Its alive!!. Thanks for the help yesterday, Mr-Dark...I just needed sleep, lol. Still have to figure out why FireStrike still throttles with 150% power limit....
Quote:


> Here's the latest...If you experience the dreaded green pwr perfcap, adjust the slider until it goes away. The power slider moves from 100% (196W) - 150% (295W), voltage is locked at 1.231.3V.
> 
> evga.gtx.970.ssc-1506.5mhz_1.231v_295w.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> sure I can do that but you know those Ti cards sometime go crazy some of them need low voltage for 1500 while some of them need to high voltage for stable clock
> 
> so if you have any previous test for 1500mhz tell me about voltage.. if you have nothing i will push the voltage to 1.24v ?


I tried 1.25v and it crashed after 1 min of MSI kombuster then tried 1.28v and it ran on kombuster it ran stable for a few min then opened bf4 and after setting the settings to ultra the game crashed. My card doesnt even throttle the apps just crash, does this mean my card cant do 1500? im thinking maybe the vrm is overheating or something? idk


----------



## DeathAngel74

I used to think my gpu was at fault, but sometimes games would crash for no reason too. It was my cpu overclock...had to drop to 4.5ghz to stop the crashes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> I tried 1.25v and it crashed after 1 min of MSI kombuster then tried 1.28v and it ran on kombuster it ran stable for a few min then opened bf4 and after setting the settings to ultra the game crashed. My card doesnt even throttle the apps just crash, does this mean my card cant do 1500? im thinking maybe the vrm is overheating or something? idk


Give those a try

980TI__Dark.zip 304k .zip file


try the boost on first if the core clock stay at 13xx try the boost on bios both have 1506mhz & 1.250v & 470W TDP

Quote:


> I used to think my gpu was at fault, but sometimes games would crash for no reason too. It was my cpu overclock...had to drop to 4.5ghz to stop the crashes.


Ya unstable cpu oc crash the games as unstable gpu oc lool but until now why you have all this problem now ? I remember your card rock solid at 1570mhz ? someone Envy you ?


----------



## apps455

@dark I am testing right now, I noticed the boost table slider has 1506.5 under clk 74 usually I have my boost clock set to clk 53 cuz thats what I was told, what does this slider even do?

Edit: its only running at 1316mhz with both your bios


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think I just blocked out the throttling and never went back to correct it. lol


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> I tried 1.25v and it crashed after 1 min of MSI kombuster then tried 1.28v and it ran on kombuster it ran stable for a few min then opened bf4 and after setting the settings to ultra the game crashed. My card doesnt even throttle the apps just crash, does this mean my card cant do 1500? im thinking maybe the vrm is overheating or something? idk


Welcome to my world sort of. My card can only run stock. When I try to overclock it always throttles no matter if it's only to 1400mhz. My base boost is 1354mhz and that's extremely low for a HOF card. Many people do either close to 1400mhz or just above. I'm a bit pissed about this cause you spend so much on a card and get worse results. This is the last time I'm buying Galax ever. I will rather buy msi or asus next time. Although this was the cheapest card here in South Africa this card is highly regard to overclocking. Asking support is of no help so far. Same with my old club3d r9 280x. I couldn't overclock them on my previous p67 setup or my current z97 setup. So either something is wrong with my setup or I just have bad luck


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Welcome to my world sort of. My card can only run stock. When I try to overclock it always throttles no matter if it's only to 1400mhz. My base boost is 1354mhz and that's extremely low for a HOF card. Many people do either close to 1400mhz or just above. I'm a bit pissed about this cause you spend so much on a card and get worse results. This is the last time I'm buying Galax ever. I will rather buy msi or asus next time. Although this was the cheapest card here in South Africa this card is highly regard to overclocking. Asking support is of no help so far. Same with my old club3d r9 280x. I couldn't overclock them on my previous p67 setup or my current z97 setup. So either something is wrong with my setup or I just have bad luck


Try taking my "final" bios on page 99 and copy all the values should work for you


----------



## apps455

Dark i have a question for ya again lol, the 980ti uses a 6 pin and an 8 pin power connector, in the bios editor under the power table shouldnt the values for each power connectors be different? Or can they both draw the same power or what?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I feel the same...my base boost clock is 1531.5. I'm so stubborn..it took me 6 months to get over it and admit that the card can't go past 1506.5 and 1.2313mV.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dark I am testing right now, I noticed the boost table slider has 1506.5 under clk 74 usually I have my boost clock set to clk 53 cuz thats what I was told, what does this slider even do?
> 
> Edit: its only running at 1316mhz with both your bios


those Ti cards strange each one like something lool







open the bios and push the boost slider to 1650mhz and try it again








Quote:


> Dark i have a question for ya again lol, the 980ti uses a 6 pin and an 8 pin power connector, in the bios editor under the power table shouldnt the values for each power connectors be different? Or can they both draw the same power or what?


Its okay since the difference between 6pin and 8pin is 2 ground line nothing else








Quote:


> I feel the same...my base boost clock is 1531.5. I'm so stubborn..it took me 6 months to get over it and admit that the card can't go past 1506.5 and 1.2313mV.


I see many picture from you in the past something like 1570mhz 1.275v if i remember correctly someone envy you no doubt


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> those Ti cards strange each one like something lool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open the bios and push the boost slider to 1650mhz and try it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its okay since the difference between 6pin and 8pin is 2 ground line nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see many picture from you in the past something like 1570mhz 1.275v if i remember correctly someone envy you no doubt


Ill try again when im free in a few hours, also what does the extra 2 ground pins do? And why didnt nvidia just do 2 8 pins?


----------



## fyzzz

Yeah these ti's are strange. Mine seems to want alot of voltage to get over 1500+ and I've tried different bioses and some were more stable than others. Maybe i will do some more testing, but for now i'm running 1443/2000 at 1.187v, boost disabled, no msi ab etc. I don't really like the 1.27v, i only really use it for benchmarking and therefore i use stock volt instead.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Ill try again when im free in a few hours, also what does the extra 2 ground pins do? And why didnt nvidia just do 2 8 pins?


Its psu related some psu have multiple +12v lanes so they give each line 6+8pin or 2*8pins but if you have a sinle 12v psu then no problem a 6pin cable can give the card 150W as 8pin

also when the company use 6+8pin for the card to proof it's not power hungry








Quote:


> Yeah these ti's are strange. Mine seems to want alot of voltage to get over 1500+ and I've tried different bioses and some were more stable than others. Maybe i will do some more testing, but for now i'm running 1443/2000 at 1.187v, boost disabled, no msi ab etc. I don't really like the 1.27v, i only really use it for benchmarking and therefore i use stock volt instead.


Many Ti cards can't do 1500mhz stable even a good chip like Hybrid & Hof & Gamin


----------



## DeathAngel74

its dumb to have 2x6pins and only 170w/187w!!!!! WHY EVGA WHY????


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yeah these ti's are strange. Mine seems to want alot of voltage to get over 1500+ and I've tried different bioses and some were more stable than others. Maybe i will do some more testing, but for now i'm running 1443/2000 at 1.187v, boost disabled, no msi ab etc. I don't really like the 1.27v, i only really use it for benchmarking and therefore i use stock volt instead.


Can you post your bios? Also how are you running no AB? I need to use AB for fans the default profile sucks and i want the fan curve to be 1% per 1C so like 50C gets 50% fan speed and i cant do that with bios i dont think


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Can you post your bios? Also how are you running no AB? I need to use AB for fans the default profile sucks and i want the fan curve to be 1% per 1C so like 50C gets 50% fan speed and i cant do that with bios i dont think


You can set any custom fan curve from the bios







just let me know
Quote:


> its dumb to have 2x6pins and only 170w/187w!!!!! WHY EVGA WHY????


Such Asus logic 1.21v for strix cards lool


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm actually surprised. I had to tone down my overclock to get the card happy.....I mean without throttling. I started at 1620>1569>1557>1544>1531 and finally 1506.5. Same thing with voltage 1.312>1.281>1.275>1.250 and finally 1.231. Weird a$$ card. Friggin' best buy, lol









+1 rep for the help yesterday Mr-Dark


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Can you post your bios? Also how are you running no AB? I need to use AB for fans the default profile sucks and i want the fan curve to be 1% per 1C so like 50C gets 50% fan speed and i cant do that with bios i dont think


Maybe, nothing special with it really. I have a gigabyte reference card under water and therefore no need to adjust any fans and as Mr-Dark said, the fan curve can be adjusted in the bios.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm actually surprised. I had to tone down my overclock to get the card happy.....I mean without throttling. I started at 1620>1569>1557>1544>1531 and finally 1506.5. Same thing with voltage 1.312>1.281>1.275>1.250 and finally 1.231. Weird a$$ card. Friggin' best buy, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 rep for the help yesterday Mr-Dark


Something degraded or its the new driver ? give this driver a try ?

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverresults.aspx/83819/en-us

its old but the best one for OC if your card stable at higher OC then its nvidia logic to upgrade at the next generation lool


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks, im thinking about going back to win7 anyway


----------



## apps455

Too late for me to go underwater i have the acx cooler, ill get the hybrid of the Pascal Gp200 series. What i want to do with my fan curve i dont think i can do in the bios.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> thanks, im thinking about going back to win7 anyway


I will back to win8.1 but after changing many part of my system... I just drop my cpu + board + DDR4 kit + soon one of my 970 for sale will change many part


----------



## apps455

Is it possible to do 1% fan sleed per 1 degree celsius in the bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Is it possible to do 1% fan sleed per 1 degree celsius in the bios?


Yes . and if you want we can disable the 0% fan mode


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes . and if you want we can disable the 0% fan mode


The fan thing in the bios is weird last time i had you set it to 30% fan speed like 1,000 rpm and i flashed it and looked in afterburner it was running at 1700rpm so like 60% fan speed its weird


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> The fan thing in the bios is weird last time i had you set it to 30% fan speed like 1,000 rpm and i flashed it and looked in afterburner it was running at 1700rpm so like 60% fan speed its weird


give me the stock bios so i can try ?


----------



## apps455

Can you use the "final" bios i posted at the end of page 99?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Something degraded or its the new driver ? give this driver a try ?
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverresults.aspx/83819/en-us
> 
> its old but the best one for OC if your card stable at higher OC then its nvidia logic to upgrade at the next generation lool


I don't think it was ever benchmark stable. Game stable is another story. I want the best of both worlds and that includes no more pwr perfcap







Together we got the card past multiple rounds of Heaven 4.0. Still working on Fire Strike


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Can you use the "final" bios i posted at the end of page 99?


Sure

FinalFancurve.zip 152k .zip file


Temps = fan percentage


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure
> 
> FinalFancurve.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Temps = fan percentage


Thanks ill try it when i get home, its just strange i set the fan curve in the bios editor to 800 rpm it ran like 1749 rpm 0.o maybe it doubles the rpm? Idk


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mr-Dark what does p05 do? You know , where all the clocks are set to 1392.5Mhz? I know p00 and p02 are high performance and p08 is idle. Do i need to adjust it?

Weird...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Thanks ill try it when i get home, its just strange i set the fan curve in the bios editor to 800 rpm it ran like 1749 rpm 0.o maybe it doubles the rpm? Idk


maybe you have wrong percentage ?
Quote:


> Mr-Dark what does p05 do? You know , where all the clocks are set to 1392.5Mhz? I know p00 and p02 are high performance and p08 is idle. Do i need to adjust it?
> 
> Weird...


Take a look to Boost states ( this one from stock G1 bios )



as you can see P08 only for IDLE and P00 & P02 for high performance while P05 for middle clock some games like CSGO don't push the gpu to 3D full clock so it's go to P05 or P02

at stock its fine for any GM204 card no reason to change them at all


----------



## DeathAngel74

I figured, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure
> 
> FinalFancurve.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Temps = fan percentage


Yep its idling at 1700 rpm which msi after burner is reporting is 31% but with other bios 30% was 1020 or so RPM 0.o Idk if its possible to do this in bios


----------



## apps455

If I were to remove my acx cooler and replace my 980ti's thermal paste with mx-4 what would the temp difference be?


----------



## DeathAngel74

5-7*C. I did this weekend and temps dropped from 72*C to 62*C running benchmarks


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 5-7*C. I did this weekend and temps dropped from 72*C to 62*C running benchmarks


you used mx-4? that seems like a massive improvement, for anti static I can just use normal latex gloves right? like the **** doctors use?


----------



## DeathAngel74

lol, yeah i used regular blue mechanics gloves. and nope i used enermax dow corning something...it came with my 4790k


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> lol, yeah i used regular blue mechanics gloves. and nope i used enermax dow corning something...it came with my 4790k


mx-4 is pretty good my 4790k at 4.4ghz is never touching more than 53C under 100% load with an h60 using mx-4. What application method did you use for the gpu? an X? or a pea size in the middle or spread it? and was it super difficult to do lol this is a 700$ card after tax :O


----------



## apps455

also, to remove the acx cooler do I just need to undo the 4 screws around the core? or is there more? all the other screws I think just go to the heat plate on the vrm, do I need to remove all of those?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> also, to remove the acx cooler do I just need to undo the 4 screws around the core? or is there more? all the other screws I think just go to the heat plate on the vrm, do I need to remove all of those?


It's just the 4 screws for the ACX cooler.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It's just the 4 screws for the ACX cooler.


even for the ti? maybe ill try removing and repasting, what screw driver do I need? doesnt look like phillips


----------



## DeathAngel74

there were 4 philips screws on my 970. i used a ratty t shirt to clean off the old paste.


----------



## blaze2210

Remove the 4 screws, and see if the cooler comes off. If it's like my 970, then the cooler will come off. If not, then you look to see what other screws are holding it. You'll have to remove those 4 anyways, so they're the perfect ones to start with. It should be a small philips, but its rather difficult for me to see something that you are looking at, especially over the 'net....


----------



## DeathAngel74

i got the bios to work without ab. besides fan control, of course. are you up for testing blaze2210?


----------



## apps455

looks like this


----------



## apps455

also darkangel what method did you use to install thermal paste?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i got the bios to work without ab. besides fan control, of course. are you up for testing blaze2210?


I can test it in the morning. My PC threw a hissy-fit after I took away her dust-kitty (cleaned my radiator







), so tonight I'm enjoying some SG-1. I got to spend some hours testing my RAM sticks one at a time, and boy was that fun.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> 
> 
> looks like this


You're dealing with a backplate. I believe all of those screws come out.


----------



## DeathAngel74

a bead the size of a red hot on the gpu and 1 the size of a grain of rice on the heatsink. spread it with a gloved finger. this too:


----------



## apps455

You guys think replacing thermal paste would be worth it? right now my max temp ever is 73C


----------



## DeathAngel74

My max is this:

heaven run with custom bios and no MSI AB


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> You guys think replacing thermal paste would be worth it? right now my max temp ever is 73C


If you're swapping it out, you'd better be replacing it with a top performing TIM to make it worth the effort. EVGA uses Shin-Etsu.... I have CLP on mine, but you have to be EXTREMELY careful with it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

sorry sir, i used what i had at the time...lol


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Try taking my "final" bios on page 99 and copy all the values should work for you


Why what has changed?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you're swapping it out, you'd better be replacing it with a top performing TIM to make it worth the effort. EVGA uses Shin-Etsu.... I have CLP on mine, but you have to be EXTREMELY careful with it.


This.
Card runs 20c cooler than stock. If I have vsync on, I cant even hear the fans running.
I cleared over the contacts to be safe.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Why what has changed?


You will not hit tdp limit ever its at 490 watts, volts on that are 1.187 which you can change if you want, and the core clock is 1405 no gpu boost so in 3d games it always runs like that, default fans default memory.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> This.
> Card runs 20c cooler than stock. If I have vsync on, I cant even hear the fans running.
> I cleared over the contacts to be safe.


Would mx-4 make much a difference its all I got


----------



## apps455

This is what it looks like right now, cables are the best it can be for a non modular psu lol but the gpu is clear and getting best cooling so I think I might reapply paste depending on if mx-4 you guys think would make much a difference

pardon my hand in the middle of the pic, my case is inbetween two desks and fed ex broke the feet off my case so I have pieces of cardboard holding the case above the ground so the psu doesnt sufficate lol #ghetto as ****


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like right now, cables are the best it can be for a non modular psu lol but the gpu is clear and getting best cooling so I think I might reapply paste depending on if mx-4 you guys think would make much a difference
> 
> pardon my hand in the middle of the pic, my case is inbetween two desks and fed ex broke the feet off my case so I have pieces of cardboard holding the case above the ground so the psu doesnt sufficate lol #ghetto as ****


With air cooling, anything you can do to lower temps even a few degrees c, would help I'd think. I'd use the best I could find with air cooling. WIth water cooling, it wouldn't be so important....most rigs, even ones that are set up poorly can keep a GPU between 15c and 20c of ambient under load.

I tried the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on my CPU....best stuff I've ever used. Might think about giving it a shot as well. /shrug


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> With air cooling, anything you can do to lower temps even a few degrees c, would help I'd think. I'd use the best I could find with air cooling. WIth water cooling, it wouldn't be so important....most rigs, even ones that are set up poorly can keep a GPU between 15c and 20c of ambient under load.
> 
> I tried the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on my CPU....best stuff I've ever used. Might think about giving it a shot as well. /shrug


I regret not getting the evga hybrid card but at the same time from a side view i think the acx looks the coolest just doesnt cool as well as water. And you dont think mx-4 would do well? I have no more money for ordering stuff. I thought mx-4 was really good and would help especially with a human doing the paste instead of a factory machine


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> I regret not getting the evga hybrid card but at the same time from a side view i think the acx looks the coolest just doesnt cool as well as water. And you dont think mx-4 would do well? I have no more money for ordering stuff. I thought mx-4 was really good and would help especially with a human doing the paste instead of a factory machine


It's going to be better than the factory stuff...if that's what you have handy, do it. Certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Replacing the thermal paste not worth for all brand.. some have good 5c drop at least ( Sapphire & EVGA & MSI ) and some have 1c or nothing like ( Gigabyte )

I replace the thermal for one of my 970 G1 ( the new paste is Gelid EX) and gain nothing that's mean gigabyte use a high quality thermal paste ..


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Replacing the thermal paste not worth for all brand.. some have good 5c drop at least ( Sapphire & EVGA & MSI ) and some have 1c or nothing like ( Gigabyte )
> 
> I replace the thermal for one of my 970 G1 ( the new paste is Gelid EX) and gain nothing that's mean gigabyte use a high quality thermal paste ..


So is evga's any good? Or is it just not worth it


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> So is evga's any good? Or is it just not worth it


Using MX-4, you might see a slight improvement through better paste application, but I wouldn't expect to see that large of a drop in temperatures. MX-4 performs a little worse than Shin-Etsu.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You should look up the thermal compound roundups, they'll show you how the different TIMs perform. EVGA uses Shin-Etsu, I've had this confirmed by one of the EVGA reps on OCN.


Shin etsu performed less than 1C better than mx-4 was one of the best so i wont see a difference unless it was applied terribly which i wont find out without disassembling it


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> I regret not getting the evga hybrid card but at the same time from a side view i think the acx looks the coolest just doesnt cool as well as water. And you dont think mx-4 would do well? I have no more money for ordering stuff. I thought mx-4 was really good and would help especially with a human doing the paste instead of a factory machine


EVGA hybrid is a reference card with a $40 cooler on if (if that). Sold to you for +$100.
No vrm cooling, no ram cooling and definitely not the power delivery the FTW and Classified cards have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Shin etsu performed less than 1C better than mx-4 was one of the best so i wont see a difference unless it was applied terribly which i wont find out without disassembling it


On mine it was globbed on and using Antec Nano Diamond ($7, Best Buy) I dropped 10c.

Smeared it with mah finger.









@Mr-Dark
You going to do Pascal?


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> EVGA hybrid is a reference card with a $40 cooler on if (if that). Sold to you for +$100.
> No vrm cooling, no ram cooling and definitely not the power delivery the FTW and Classified cards have.


It cools the vrm and ram with the stock fan. Also the ftw and classified dont cool as well and run louder. The hybrid will run quiet and defintly get at least 1400mhz which is all i need. Ik the price rips me off but i have an acx rn and isnt compatible with any AIO


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> So is evga's any good? Or is it just not worth it


almost all user with EVGA card changing the thermal paste get 3-5c at least so its worth .. but again if your temp good no need to play with 700$ card








Quote:


> EVGA hybrid is a reference card with a $40 cooler on if (if that). Sold to you for +$100.
> No vrm cooling, no ram cooling and definitely not the power delivery the FTW and Classified cards have.


The Hybrid is awesome card reference PCB will not hold you back by the way and the card have a plate over the VRM cooled by the blower fan so there is a cooling for the VRM








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> You going to do Pascal?


Honestly there is an idea now to selling my 970s for 980 TI hybrid. I love that card from EVGA


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> It cools the vrm and ram with the stock fan. Also the ftw and classified dont cool as well and run louder. The hybrid will run quiet and defintly get at least 1400mhz which is all i need. Ik the price rips me off but i have an acx rn and isnt compatible with any AIO


If expecting 1400+ I'd go gigabyte.
I've never heard of any one getting less than 1500 with one across the whole 900 series.

My FTW runs 1493 @ 65c with the fans turning 20% under full load (Project CARS @ 4k no vsync)

Are the hybrid cards voltage locked?


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> If expecting 1400+ I'd go gigabyte.
> I've never heard of any one getting less than 1500 with one across the whole 900 series.
> 
> My FTW runs 1493 @ 65c with the fans turning 20% under full load (Project CARS @ 4k no vsync)
> 
> Are the hybrid cards voltage locked?


Fans at 20% 65c? My sc acx needs 70% fan to keep at 70C under full load is there that muchof a difference? Also classified and all those dont really help overclock cuz those cards have a custom pcb designed to help with voltage delivery, thing is, maxwell doesnt scale well with voltage like kepler did so you wont see much a difference other than cooling maybe


----------



## apps455

Also dark, what thermal paste method do you use for the 980ti? An X or an X witha cross through it or a big pea size? I dont want to spread it cuz that **** doesnt work well


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> If expecting 1400+ I'd go gigabyte.
> I've never heard of any one getting less than 1500 with one across the whole 900 series.
> 
> My FTW runs 1493 @ 65c with the fans turning 20% under full load (Project CARS @ 4k no vsync)
> 
> Are the hybrid cards voltage locked?


The hybrid is voltage unlocked up to 1.28v at least








Quote:


> Fans at 20% 65c? My sc acx needs 70% fan to keep at 70C under full load is there that muchof a difference? Also classified and all those dont really help overclock cuz those cards have a custom pcb designed to help with voltage delivery, thing is, maxwell doesnt scale well with voltage like kepler did so you wont see much a difference other than cooling maybe


980 VS 980 TI there is around 100w difference between both


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Fans at 20% 65c? My sc acx needs 70% fan to keep at 70C under full load is there that muchof a difference? Also classified and all those dont really help overclock cuz those cards have a custom pcb designed to help with voltage delivery, thing is, maxwell doesnt scale well with voltage like kepler did so you wont see much a difference other than cooling maybe


I have a 980. Slightly lower TDP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The hybrid is voltage unlocked up to 1.28v at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980 VS 980 TI there is around 100w difference between both


1.28 is pretty good.

The 980 ti has a way higher TDP. The cooler should be too though.

I don't know where the wall is for voltage on 900 cards, but LN2 users have had good luck with 980 ti kingpins. Too bad they gimped the Lightning with non Samsung ram.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> 1.28 is pretty good.
> 
> The 980 ti has a way higher TDP. The cooler should be too though.
> 
> I don't know where the wall is for voltage on 900 cards, but LN2 users have had good luck with 980 ti kingpins. Too bad they gimped the Lightning with non Samsung ram.


Yes maxwell card stop scaling at higher voltage but the OC ability is awesome









New driver out 358.87 WHQL

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-358-87-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## white owl

I'm scared. Last one broke windows. =(


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I'm scared. Last one broke windows. =(


I guess you use Display driver uninstaller right ? last version from that program destroy my Win10.. lool

anyway I'm installing 8.1 duo to multiple reason


----------



## white owl

It was a clean install of windows. Did it 2x before I realized it was my GPU driver.

I'm using 7 again...if Windows 10 gave me 20%, I still wouldn't use it. Jusy because My Computer is not This PC...I spend 15 seconds looking for that crap every time.


----------



## white owl

Broke:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Install just fine here



I love my 850 EVO + My USB to install the windows 9m installing + 25m the driver & program I'm ready to play BF4 again


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6395629/fs/6395444/fs/6390425
progress Mr-Dark!!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6395629/fs/6395444/fs/6390425
> progress Mr-Dark!!!


Nice! +1300 point in graphic score.. sound like rock solid OC there


----------



## apps455

Dark i checked my card is locked at 1.28v but crashes any more than 1450mhz even if i give 1.28volts


----------



## jedimasterben

Hi. I'm trying to overclock my new MSI Armor 2x 980ti, but it's giving me grief thanks to the 110% power limit. Leaving everything at stock, raising power limit to 110% and voltage to +87mV (giving 1.212v), it hits power limit while only going up to 1316MHz. If I raise the core clock with only raising power limit (and not voltage), I get 1410MHz at 1.174v, it still bumps against the power limit, but I get some slight artifacting in Valley, so it is not 100% stable without some extra juice. ASIC quality is only ~69%. If I leave it running and the temperature hits 81C, it drops another boost bin down. Voltage also seems to go down over time, bottoming out at 1.163v, which I have noticed immediately causes artifacting.

I've opened the BIOS in MBT 1.36 and poked around, but not 100% sure of everything I need to change, even after following a couple of guides. I know I want the power limit raised to 300w. I'm also fine with the stock voltage limit, 1.212v, so that doesn't need to change. But if it is possible to get the voltage to stop fluctuating, that would be great









GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedimasterben*
> 
> Hi. I'm trying to overclock my new MSI Armor 2x 980ti, but it's giving me grief thanks to the 110% power limit. Leaving everything at stock, raising power limit to 110% and voltage to +87mV (giving 1.212v), it hits power limit while only going up to 1316MHz. If I raise the core clock with only raising power limit (and not voltage), I get 1410MHz at 1.174v, it still bumps against the power limit, but I get some slight artifacting in Valley, so it is not 100% stable without some extra juice. ASIC quality is only ~69%. If I leave it running and the temperature hits 81C, it drops another boost bin down. Voltage also seems to go down over time, bottoming out at 1.163v, which I have noticed immediately causes artifacting.
> 
> I've opened the BIOS in MBT 1.36 and poked around, but not 100% sure of everything I need to change, even after following a couple of guides. I know I want the power limit raised to 300w. I'm also fine with the stock voltage limit, 1.212v, so that doesn't need to change. But if it is possible to get the voltage to stop fluctuating, that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Try this









nothrottle.zip 152k .zip file


High tdp, fixed voltage at 1.212 1405 mhz clock speed disabled gpu boost no more throttle

In afterburner you dont need to adjust ANYTHING except fans. power and volts are fine. if you want me to change your clock speed from 1405 to anything else let me know


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I'm scared. Last one broke windows. =(


I used DDU to unintall and just installed the new drivers, so far no windows errors but firestrike the first 2 runs crashed and just closed the app, they were app errors not windows errors. I made it through 2 times after relaunching and at the end said uknown driver not verified but it did complete the run, so I think the errors were because of firestrike not ready for the new driver. Score was around the same as my old driver. I ran bf4 for a little bit it stuttered for a quick second than ran fine but might have just been it getting used to the new driver cuz its done that before then never stutters again. overall its a pretty basic driver only got it cuz tomorrow im staying up for 48 hours straight playing bo3 zombies setting world records.

My best firestrike run so far

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9100264?


----------



## jedimasterben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothrottle.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> High tdp, fixed voltage at 1.212 1405 mhz clock speed disabled gpu boost no more throttle
> 
> In afterburner you dont need to adjust ANYTHING except fans. power and volts are fine. if you want me to change your clock speed from 1405 to anything else let me know


Ok, cool, thanks! Is it still possible to adjust clock up to find my max overclock with 1.212v? I know that it was almost stable at 1405 with stock voltage, so should be able to get at least a bit higher with it pegged at 1.212









If I want to change it myself, basically I just need to go in MBT and change everything where it says 1405 to my new, final OC?


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedimasterben*
> 
> Ok, cool, thanks! Is it still possible to adjust clock up to find my max overclock with 1.212v? I know that it was almost stable at 1405 with stock voltage, so should be able to get at least a bit higher with it pegged at 1.212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to change it myself, basically I just need to go in MBT and change everything where it says 1405 to my new, final OC?


yes you can adjust in afterburner still. If you want to change 1405 just change it in the common tab , the boost states tab everywhere it says 1405 in there change that there should be 12 of em in the boost states tab, and then for the boost table you want where it says 74 to be your max clock


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedimasterben*
> 
> Ok, cool, thanks! Is it still possible to adjust clock up to find my max overclock with 1.212v? I know that it was almost stable at 1405 with stock voltage, so should be able to get at least a bit higher with it pegged at 1.212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to change it myself, basically I just need to go in MBT and change everything where it says 1405 to my new, final OC?


Blue is core.
Red Is memory.

If the voltage and TDP is right, take the slider to the right one notch at a time and make the other fields match exactly.
Leave the memory alone until the core is right.



For stress testing, use DSR x 4 and run Heaven Benchmark for a few loops at 4x native resolution with all the options.


----------



## Vellinious

Is one of the sliders in the voltage table for the memory voltage?


----------



## DeathAngel74

i dont know which one...i havent seen the option in AB


----------



## DeathAngel74

if i post my bios here, can you please set the voltage to 1.231 and set up the power table Vellinious?
I somehow borked the "good" mod i was working on and cant figure out how to replicate it.....








one issue is still the perf cap, the second is because of the perfcap the bios is switching between 1506.5/1493.4 and 1480.x constantly.

GM204_Original.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> if i post my bios here, can you please set the voltage to 1.231 and set up the power table Vellinious?
> I somehow borked the "good" mod i was working on and cant figure out how to replicate it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one issue is still the perf cap, the second is because of the perfcap the bios is switching between 1506.5/1493.4 and 1480.x constantly.
> 
> GM204_Original.zip 136k .zip file


Yeah, I can look at it tonight after work. How much it drops, I think will depend on how much over the power limit you end up going, and how far it'll have to declock, by the voltages set in the power table, to get back under the power limit. The way I have my power table set up, is that so if it just hits a tiny bit of power cap (which it never does), then it'll only clock down a tiny bit. But.....the harder I hit the power cap, the more it'll go down. I can recreate those scenarios with various settings of the power limit....but that was with a lot of testing with my cards. I don't think my exact settings would do anything for you. You're welcome to try them though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

i wouldnt mind if it only dropped to 1493 and thats it..friggin boost 2.0


----------



## DeathAngel74

default is 170/187 as you know and tdp is 250. I am good with the maths, but wth? tdp is dynamically switching clocks from 1506/1.231v to 1493/1.212v in heaven. but i can never get under the power limit...i cant get it to stay at a constant 1506


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> default is 170/187 as you know and tdp is 250. I am good with the maths, but wth? tdp is dynamically switching clock as needed in heaven. but i can never get under the power limit...i cant get it to stay at a constant 1506


Yeah, I dunno. This is exactly how I have mine setup, with a lot less voltage. I set it to 1.231v, 1506 base clock no boost, 310 watt TDP, 295 / 310 watt power limit (with the power limit slider), and smoothed out the voltage table like I have mine. Give it a shot....

1231SO.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks this is why an irc OCN channel would be nice.


----------



## DeathAngel74

gonna go test


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> thanks this is why an irc OCN channel would be nice.


Yeah....I just shut down my TS server a few months ago too, because I wasn't using it any more. I stopped playing MWO, so....it just didn't make sense to keep it going. = P


----------



## DeathAngel74

heh, ive learned the hard way many times. i backed up my backup bios this time... :S


----------



## DeathAngel74

i think my card is possessed.time for holy water and alcohol bath


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i think my card is possessed.time for holy water and alcohol bath


Doesn't like it? How much PWR perf cap?


----------



## DeathAngel74

all green
down to 1404 at the lowest
i hope my card isnt borked somehow
gpuz says 75% tdp and 104 in AB


----------



## DeathAngel74

i have to power slider set to 100%


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i have to power slider set to 100%


That's 295...move it all the way up.

What power limit did you have yours set at before?


----------



## DeathAngel74

100000
200000
295000


----------



## DeathAngel74

i think my card is hosed


----------



## Vellinious

Hmm. Yeah, I put the power limits at 295 (100%) and 310 (whatever it is...106%?).

Eh...can't hurt to see if EVGA will RMA it. Just tell them that you've tried a couple hundred different things to keep it from hitting the power limit, and nothing is working.


----------



## ValValdesky

I think you card bios got messed up by editing it with kepler bios tweaker.


----------



## Vellinious

I edited the last one with MaxwellBiosTweaker..../boggle


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I edited the last one with MaxwellBiosTweaker..../boggle


I mean DeathAngel74 editing his bios with kepler tweaker to get those "extra sliders"


----------



## hleV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.25v .. I can't unlock the voltage must locked it for stable OC


I am not stable at 1531/7800. Not even 1506/7800. Seems that the issue is with core clocks. Can I not have the voltage slider unlocked for 1.20V - 1.28V so I could see what voltage fits my card best by adjusting in AB?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> I am not stable at 1531/7800. Not even 1506/7800. Seems that the issue is with core clocks. Can I not have the voltage slider unlocked for 1.20V - 1.28V so I could see what voltage fits my card best by adjusting in AB?


I played with leaving the sliders in place so I could add voltage as I wanted it, but didn't do it enough to know what I'm doing. I just started setting it like we all have. I was thinking about playing with that, though again....I'll mess with it tonight and see if I can make it work good, and get back to you.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> I mean DeathAngel74 editing his bios with kepler tweaker to get those "extra sliders"


I never thought to do that...
I have a dual bios...Ima check it out.


----------



## sirleeofroy

GM204MSIGTX970Sirleeofroy.zip 136k .zip file


The stock clock is 1114MHz (boost of 1253MHz) and memory is 1753MHz.

In AB I managed to increase the clock by 200MHz and the memory by 495MHz with a power limit of 110%. That was stable but going over 500MHz on the memory caused crashes.

I hear these cards are pretty good clockers, what do ya reckon?


----------



## marcoK

Hi guys looking for a BIOS.

No boost
1500 core 3900 memory
1.250v
300% pow

GM204.zip 136k .zip file
er target

my card Evga gtx 970 2.0+ SSC Asic 65,9%
In stock I'm stable 1493 mhz 1,256V ,not bad









Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeathAngel74

glad you got your card working again


----------



## marcoK




----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> GM204MSIGTX970Sirleeofroy.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> The stock clock is 1114MHz (boost of 1253MHz) and memory is 1753MHz.
> 
> In AB I managed to increase the clock by 200MHz and the memory by 495MHz with a power limit of 110%. That was stable but going over 500MHz on the memory caused crashes.
> 
> I hear these cards are pretty good clockers, what do ya reckon?


Give this a try

MSI970_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.24v & boost off & higher TDP
Quote:


> Hi guys looking for a BIOS.
> 
> No boost
> 1500 core 3900 memory
> 1.250v
> 300% pow GM204.zip 136k .zip file er target
> 
> my card Evga gtx 970 2.0+ SSC Asic 65,9%
> In stock I'm stable 1493 mhz 1,256V ,not bad rolleyes.gif
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello

Give this a try

EVGA970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


1506mhz core clock & 3.9ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off

Note : the bios you send to me for MSI card while you say your card from EVGA ?

Duo to many reply's here if anyone ask for a bios or question and no response from me.. please feel free to ask again


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI970_Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.24v & boost off & higher TDP
> Hello
> 
> Duo to many reply's here if anyone ask for a bios or question and no response from me.. please feel free to ask again


Awesome! I'll give it a try tonight. Assuming it is stable, should I try tweaking in AB to see what else I can get from it and relay that back to you for a permanent setting in the bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Awesome! I'll give it a try tonight. Assuming it is stable, should I try tweaking in AB to see what else I can get from it and relay that back to you for a permanent setting in the bios?


Just push the clock farther no need to adjust the Power limit/Voltage all done from the bios


----------



## jedimasterben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> yes you can adjust in afterburner still. If you want to change 1405 just change it in the common tab , the boost states tab everywhere it says 1405 in there change that there should be 12 of em in the boost states tab, and then for the boost table you want where it says 74 to be your max clock


Thanks very much!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Blue is core.
> Red Is memory.
> 
> If the voltage and TDP is right, take the slider to the right one notch at a time and make the other fields match exactly.
> Leave the memory alone until the core is right.
> 
> 
> 
> For stress testing, use DSR x 4 and run Heaven Benchmark for a few loops at 4x native resolution with all the options.


Sweet!! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I never thought to do that...
> I have a dual bios...Ima check it out.


What are the 'extra' sliders for?

I just wish that the new motherboard I got yesterday didn't have bent pins on the CPU socket, pushes my build back past Tuesday, so no fallout 4 on launch day for ben


----------



## marcoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI970_Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.24v & boost off & higher TDP
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1506mhz core clock & 3.9ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> Note : the bios you send to me for MSI card while you say your card from EVGA ?
> 
> uo to many reply's here if anyone ask for a bios or question and no response from me.. please feel free to ask again


Argh ,sorry now post right EVGA


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoK*
> 
> No No , my bios is from card EVGA ssc ,I exctract that with gpuz


MBT say MSI


----------



## marcoK

Last week i have one msi







.....sorry ...
This is my bios now









GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## white owl

What does the PER entry change?



I've played with it but can't really tell what it does.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoK*
> 
> Last week i have one msi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....sorry ...
> This is my bios now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Here you go

EVGA970____Dark.zip 136k .zip file


this one is evga








Quote:


> What does the PER entry change?
> 
> I've played with it but can't really tell what it does. redface.gif


PER is fan percentage % and RPM02 is the max fan RPM..

fan profile in MBT is simple if you understand each one I like that one


----------



## marcoK

Ok thanks Mr-Dark, now I'd like to be able to push the card to the max .Up the voltage 1,275 or more and frequency to max possible . Thank you very much for your time







.I can change only clk74 for do this ??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoK*
> 
> Ok thanks Mr-Dark, now I'd like to be able to push the card to the max .Up the voltage 1,275 or more and frequency to max possible . Thank you very much for your time


Well test the last bios i give to you first to know how much you can push the core clock







1.250v vs 1.275v isn't big deal for maxwell cards ..

but if you want 1.27v now just let me know


----------



## marcoK

Whith this

1275ok.zip 137k .zip file
 bios i push the voltage to 1,75 V stable but the card crash over 1545 Mhz ....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoK*
> 
> Whith this
> 
> 1275ok.zip 137k .zip file
> bios i push the voltage to 1,75 V stable but the card crash over 1545 Mhz ....


That bios have boost on & low TDP .. but this one have 1.27v and good TDP&boost off









EVGA970_1.275v__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## marcoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That bios have boost on & low TDP .. but this one have 1.27v and good TDP&boost off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA970_1.275v__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


I try this at 1.275V but don't push over 1544 mhz .The upper voltage don't increase the mhz in stability .....argh

The strange thing 'that the biosmodd I can not increase the performance of the stock bios ....fps in game etc ....


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> PER is fan percentage % and RPM02 is the max fan RPM..
> 
> fan profile in MBT is simple if you understand each one I like that one


But what would change if I set PER12 to 50 vs 100?

If I set PER2 to 50, that doesn't mean that my fan will only spin to 50%, does it?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoK*
> 
> I try this at 1.275V but don't push over 1544 mhz .The upper voltage don't increase the mhz in stability .....argh
> 
> The strange thing 'that the biosmodd I can not increase the performance of the stock bios ....fps in game etc ....


Yes. maxwell card don't scale with voltage like old cards so 1.250v vs 1.3v = 20mhz or less depend on the card









'that the biosmodd I can not increase the performance of the stock bios ....fps in game etc" ? the stock clock vs custom bios with higher clock = no FPS gain in games ?
Quote:


> But what would change if I set PER12 to 50 vs 100?
> 
> If I set PER2 to 50, that doesn't mean that my fan will only spin to 50%, does it?


PER12 from 50 to 100 mean the fan will spin @100% when the temp hit 50c.. and changing the PER2 from 100% to 50% mean the max fan speed will be 50% @70c (from your bios picture )


----------



## marcoK

Quote:


> 'that the biosmodd I can not increase the performance of the stock bios ....fps in game etc" ? the stock clock vs custom bios with higher clock = no FPS gain in games ?


Yes , with stock bios I can reach 1531Mhz at 1,256V and with bios modded I reach only 1545Mhz at 1,275V but the fps ingame are equal


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoK*
> 
> Yes , with stock bios I can reach 1531Mhz at 1,256V and with bios modded I reach only 1545Mhz at 1,275V but the fps ingame are equal


Ya no difference between 1531mhz and 1545mh.. but with stock bios the card will throttle @67c ? and you should use MSI AB all the time while with custom bios no throttle @67c and no need for any oc software ?


----------



## marcoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya no difference between 1531mhz and 1545mh.. but with stock bios the card will throttle @67c ? and you should use MSI AB all the time while with custom bios no throttle @67c and no need for any oc software ?


Yes this is true









I think the only chance to increse the performance in game is hardmod for me


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoK*
> 
> Yes this is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only chance to increse the performance in game is hardmod for me


Honestly I never needed higher fremerates I just wanted a higher minimum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> PER12 from 50 to 100 mean the fan will spin @100% when the temp hit 50c.. and changing the PER2 from 100% to 50% mean the max fan speed will be 50% @70c (from your bios picture )


Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## rrroosss

hello
can you edit the BIOS
graphics card GTX 970 GAMING 4G
asic quality 76

GM204.zip 136k .zip file

1500 core
3900 memory
disable boost
change TDP
thanks


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrroosss*
> 
> hello
> can you edit the BIOS
> graphics card GTX 970 GAMING 4G
> asic quality 76
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 1500 core
> 3900 memory
> disable boost
> change TDP
> thanks


 1493.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## ppxfern

Can I have a custom bios for my evga gtx 970 sc acx 2.0 please? for optimum overclocking?
Tried flashing custom rom from this thread, ended up almost bricking my card http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

here's a gpu z screenshot http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/11/07/g4m.png

And my original bios

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


ASIC is 77%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrroosss*
> 
> hello
> can you edit the BIOS
> graphics card GTX 970 GAMING 4G
> asic quality 76
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 1500 core
> 3900 memory
> disable boost
> change TDP
> thanks


Here you go

MSI970-8_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & higher TDP & 1.24v & boost off
Quote:


> Can I have a custom bios for my evga gtx 970 sc acx 2.0 please? for optimum overclocking?
> Tried flashing custom rom from this thread, ended up almost bricking my card http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> 
> here's a gpu z screenshot http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/11/07/g4m.png
> 
> And my original bios GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> ASIC is 77%


Hello

give this a try

EVGA970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 330W TDP & 1.250v & boost off.. after flashing process you can start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB an 1550mhz should be okay for 77% ASIC card


----------



## oberon89

Hi guys looking a BIOS for my Reference gtx980 zotac +accelero xtreme IV asic 72.9 for gaming

my stable gaming oc 1.206v 1508mhz on core
3856mhz ram"hynix"
at 100%fan in heavy load the card stay under 60°

Thanks in advance!









GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oberon89*
> 
> Hi guys looking a BIOS for my Reference gtx980 zotac +accelero xtreme IV asic 72.9 for gaming
> 
> my stable gaming oc 1.206v 1508mhz on core
> 3856mhz ram"hynix"
> at 100%fan in heavy load the card stay under 60°
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Here you go!

Zotac980__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Priest

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Here is my BIOS from my card. I am just looking to up the Power Target limit up to maybe 125%. This will be for a 24x7 OC, so I tend to stay on the conservative side. I am not looking to change the way the fan curve, clocks, or boost works. Just want it to have a little more power available if it needs it. But I will defer to your judgement on what you think is the best way to do it.

If I find a sweet spot in software for the clocks are at in testing, I may set it that way in the bios later.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Priest*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here is my BIOS from my card. I am just looking to up the Power Target limit up to maybe 125%. This will be for a 24x7 OC, so I tend to stay on the conservative side. I am not looking to change the way the fan curve, clocks, or boost works. Just want it to have a little more power available if it needs it. But I will defer to your judgement on what you think is the best way to do it.
> 
> If I find a sweet spot in software for the clocks are at in testing, I may set it that way in the bios later.


Here you go

G1_TDP_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


The TDP increased from the bios no need to adjust it from OC software


----------



## Priest

Thank you very much. I will get to messing with it right now


----------



## Priest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> G1_TDP_Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I thi k I am getting limited
> The TDP increased from the bios no need to adjust it from OC software


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> G1_TDP_Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> The TDP increased from the bios no need to adjust it from OC software


I think I am getting limited by the throttling on the boost clock (66-67c). What are the pros and cons of having that on and off? Could I bother you to give me a copy of that with boost clock disabled?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Priest*
> 
> I think I am getting limited by the throttling on the boost clock (66-67c). What are the pros and cons of having that on and off? Could I bother you to give me a copy of that with boost clock disabled?


Here you go

G1_Boost-Off.zip 136k .zip file


Boost off is the way to go for no throttle at 67c


----------



## Priest

Hmmmm, I still can't get it to go past 67c, it will spike to 68c sometimes, and it seems to be throttling back. Staying right around 1500-1550 no matter where I put the offset.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Priest*
> 
> Hmmmm, I still can't get it to go past 67c, it will spike to 68c sometimes, and it seems to be throttling back. Staying right around 1500-1550 no matter where I put the offset.


the card shouldn't throttle @67c now but maybe your problem the voltage..

try this one

970-G1_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core 1531mhz & 3.ghz memory & 1.260v & boost off.. flash and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB


----------



## sirleeofroy

Mr-Dark

Thank you kindly for the modded bios, all seems to be running well and stable.

So far I've pushed the clock to 1544MHz and Memory to 2003MHz in AB with my 4790K OC - 4.7GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6425786


----------



## slidero

This is my original evga 980ti acx2 sc+ bios

bios.zip 152k .zip file


Could you change max load voltage to 1.25v and max power limit to 130%?

Dont need to change fan curve/clocks at all, i plan on tweaking that with msi afterburner.

thank you


----------



## rrroosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> 1493.zip 136k .zip file


thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> MSI970-8_Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & higher TDP & 1.24v & boost off


thank you


----------



## frosthesnowman

Good Evening,

I was hoping you could give me a hand with this bios for an EVGA 980 ti hybrid?

Here was the stock bios I started out with:

EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150609_1.rom.zip 152k .zip file


After looking at some of available bios and doing some reading this is where I've ended up stable:

1.28vc.rom.zip 152k .zip file


The card doesn't seem to want to go to 1500 and stay stable even at 1.281v. Did I miss something in the 1.28vc.rom?
During Unigine benching the temp barely hit 50c, so it doesn't seem to be overheating and gpuz show no PerfCap Reason. If I push the clock to 1506 and mem to 4001 I see artifacts and experience driver weirdness. Maybe that's just as far as it will go on AIO... ASIC 76.9 if that's relevant.

Thank you for making such a great thread, I've learned so much reading it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Mr-Dark
> 
> Thank you kindly for the modded bios, all seems to be running well and stable.
> 
> So far I've pushed the clock to 1544MHz and Memory to 2003MHz in AB with my 4790K OC - 4.7GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6425786


Nice! If that clock stable for you I can adjust the clock to 1544mhz from the bios for 24/7 profile








Quote:


> This is my original evga 980ti acx2 sc+ bios
> 
> bios.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Could you change max load voltage to 1.25v and max power limit to 130%?
> 
> Dont need to change fan curve/clocks at all, i plan on tweaking that with msi afterburner.
> 
> thank you smile.gif


Here you go

980TI__TDP_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


400W TDP & 1.250v as the boost still on the voltage maybe stay under 1.250V but you can push it from MSI AB
Quote:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I was hoping you could give me a hand with this bios for an EVGA 980 ti hybrid?
> 
> Here was the stock bios I started out with:
> 
> EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150609_1.rom.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> After looking at some of available bios and doing some reading this is where I've ended up stable:
> 
> 1.28vc.rom.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> The card doesn't seem to want to go to 1500 and stay stable even at 1.281v. Did I miss something in the 1.28vc.rom?
> During Unigine benching the temp barely hit 50c, so it doesn't seem to be overheating and gpuz show no PerfCap Reason. If I push the clock to 1506 and mem to 4001 I see artifacts and experience driver weirdness. Maybe that's just as far as it will go on AIO... ASIC 76.9 if that's relevant.
> 
> Thank you for making such a great thread, I've learned so much reading it.


Honestly your 1.28v rom is perfect match my custom bios for Ti Hybrid i cant change anything there









many Ti card can't reach 1500mhz and stay there each chip have a wall .. you can drop the voltage a bit for 1481mhz clock ..

anyway your Ti @1481/3900 faster than Titan-X under AIR


----------



## frosthesnowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! If that clock stable for you I can adjust the clock to 1544mhz from the bios for 24/7 profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 980TI__TDP_Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 400W TDP & 1.250v as the boost still on the voltage maybe stay under 1.250V but you can push it from MSI AB
> Honestly your 1.28v rom is perfect match my custom bios for Ti Hybrid i cant change anything there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many Ti card can't reach 1500mhz and stay there each chip have a wall .. you can drop the voltage a bit for 1481mhz clock ..
> 
> anyway your Ti @1481/3900 faster than Titan-X under AIR


Thank you for taking a look.


----------



## egoistsummer

Hi, Mr-Dark!







can you modify bios for Asus strix 980 ti gtx . Asic 65.5%

Strix.zip 151k .zip file

Core clock 1450mhz & stock memory & voltage 1,237v or 1.256


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoistsummer*
> 
> Hi, Mr-Dark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you modify bios for Asus strix 980 ti gtx . Asic 65.5%
> 
> Strix.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1450mhz & stock memory & voltage 1,237v or 1.256


Here you go dude!

Strix_980Ti__Dark.zip 305k .zip file


----------



## egoistsummer

Mr-Dark
Dont work bios: clock work 1240 Mhz, voltage 1,243


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoistsummer*
> 
> Mr-Dark
> Dont work bios: clock work 1240 Mhz, voltage 1,243


No worry. try this one with Boost off

Boostoff__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## egoistsummer

Hmmm...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






and Msi Afnerberner too
but Heaven shows 1455


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoistsummer*
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Msi Afnerberner too
> but Heaven shows 1455


Okay this one should work

Strixx_Dark.zip 153k .zip file


I hate how each 980 TI chip like something and hate something


----------



## egoistsummer

Thanks, man) works fine) I will test in games))) but, clock drops to 1442. thank you for the great work


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egoistsummer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, man) works fine) I will test in games))) but, clock drops to 1442. thank you for the great work


Ya that drop is fine for Ti card no worry just test games to make sure its stable at 1442mhz


----------



## keem21

Hi there Mr. Dark,

Thanks for editing my bios a while back. absolutely stable while gaming









but due to the recent hot weather my temps are getting a little bit hot.
current setting of the bios you set is:
Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghzmemory & 1.23v & 360W TDP & boost off & little boost to the fan curve

can you help me lower the voltage a little bit or anything to try to lower temperature








maybe lowering voltage to 1.20v?
im fine with also lowering the core clock to around 1450 if absolutely needed.

Here is the bios edited by you:

Inno3dGTX980__Dark.zip 138k .zip file


thanks alot!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keem21*
> 
> Hi there Mr. Dark,
> 
> Thanks for editing my bios a while back. absolutely stable while gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but due to the recent hot weather my temps are getting a little bit hot.
> current setting of the bios you set is:
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghzmemory & 1.23v & 360W TDP & boost off & little boost to the fan curve
> 
> can you help me lower the voltage a little bit or anything to try to lower temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe lowering voltage to 1.20v?
> im fine with also lowering the core clock to around 1450 if absolutely needed.
> 
> Here is the bios edited by you:
> 
> Inno3dGTX980__Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> thanks alot!


Hello there

give this a try

Inno3dGTX980__DDark.zip 138k .zip file


the voltage will be 1.210v if you see stability issue drop the core clock a bit and try again..but good ASIC should be stable at that voltage

report back if you need to drop the clock again


----------



## superbadapie

First off, big ups for the effort! Great gesture









I have a Galax 980 Hof

Asic of 72.3

Problem is I cannot seem to set the powerlimit at all in MSI afterburner/evga Prec x etc. So this throttles my oc a bit

I would also like to undervolt the card if possible. Currently I can only undervolt the card using Hof_nvdd tool. Have to do this every time I restart.
The reason being that I noticed when undervolting the card, I could reach higher stable clocks. Think it might have to do something with the TDP? Also South Africa is hot as hell this time of year, so might also be a factor.

So basicly I would like to: Change the power limit; undervolt, remove boost (if it will help with temp throttling)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ORvRivar-BWnFsejI3TEFBbkE

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> First off, big ups for the effort! Great gesture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Galax 980 Hof
> 
> Asic of 72.3
> 
> Problem is I cannot seem to set the powerlimit at all in MSI afterburner/evga Prec x etc. So this throttles my oc a bit
> 
> I would also like to undervolt the card if possible. Currently I can only undervolt the card using Hof_nvdd tool. Have to do this every time I restart.
> The reason being that I noticed when undervolting the card, I could reach higher stable clocks. Think it might have to do something with the TDP? Also South Africa is hot as hell this time of year, so might also be a factor.
> 
> So basicly I would like to: Change the power limit; undervolt, remove boost (if it will help with temp throttling)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ORvRivar-BWnFsejI3TEFBbkE
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hello

I can do all what you ask for but the undervolte to which level ? 1.200v ? or less ?

for sure if you hit the TDP limit undervolte will reduce the power usage so the card will not throttle but anyway my custom bios with higher TDP & boost off will fix the problem

Note: that file have privacy on them I can't download it


----------



## superbadapie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I can do all what you ask for but the undervolte to which level ? 1.200v ? or less ?
> 
> for sure if you hit the TDP limit undervolte will reduce the power usage so the card will not throttle but anyway my custom bios with higher TDP & boost off will fix the problem
> 
> Note: that file have privacy on them I can't download it


Sorry for that, link fixed!

1.2 is fine thank you very much!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbadapie*
> 
> Sorry for that, link fixed!
> 
> 1.2 is fine thank you very much!


Here you go

Galax980___Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1480mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.200v & higher TDP & boost off

GL


----------



## superbadapie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Galax980___Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1480mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.200v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> GL


Thanks a lot


----------



## keem21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Inno3dGTX980__DDark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> the voltage will be 1.210v if you see stability issue drop the core clock a bit and try again..but good ASIC should be stable at that voltage
> 
> report back if you need to drop the clock again


thanks a lot! it seems to be fine on benchmarking. time to test it on Fallout 4


----------



## DeathAngel74

New card is coming via UPS tomorrow. I hope its a decent one! Although, the older one isn't so bad anymore. Heaven run 1080p Ultra Extreme 8xAA No Afterburner


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> New card is coming via UPS tomorrow. I hope its a decent one! Although, the older one isn't so bad anymore. Heaven run 1080p Ultra Extreme 8xAA No Afterburner


I hope the new one fix all your problem







waiting for your result..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Having to set weird power limits is kind of a drag!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Having to set weird power limits is kind of a drag!


What happen with new card ? still Pwr cap with custom bios ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

unboxing

backplate

power connectors and dual bios switch

stock bios 115%
returned original card to best buy and got that ^^^^
rma is going back to EVGA so I can get my deposit back on my CC.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Having to set weird power limits is kind of a drag!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> unboxing
> 
> backplate
> 
> power connectors and dual bios switch
> 
> stock bios 115%
> returned original card to best buy and got that ^^^^
> rma is going back to EVGA so I can get my deposit back on my CC.


You replace the new card from EVGA for this one from Best buy ? this card is sexy









How much the ASIC quality ? also the 8+6pin power is awesome for OC


----------



## DeathAngel74

74.8% elpida vram.... can still hit 1531/8002


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 74.8% elpida vram.... can still hit 1531/8002


Awesome! you gain something from the RMA


----------



## DeathAngel74

Original exchanged at best buy for new card rma replacement is going back to evga.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Original exchanged at best buy for new card rma replacement is going back to evga.


But how they accept used card ? you pay money for that ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Best Buy honored the 1 year manufacturer's warranty. Swapped for FO4 card..... Its a rebranded 3975-KR/970 SSC 2.0+ . I only used the RMA replacement for 10 minutes. Same issue as old original card. EVGA just wants A card back...I paid $380 collateral( Deposit ) for cross ship RMA. Once they get the RMA replacement back I get $380 back to credit card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Best Buy honored the 1 year manufacturer's warranty. Swapped for FO4 card..... Its a rebranded 3975-KR/970 SSC 2.0+ . I only used the RMA replacement for 10 minutes. Same issue as old original card. EVGA just wants A card back...I paid $380 collateral( Deposit ) for cross ship RMA. Once they get the RMA replacement back I get $380 back to credit card.


I understand now.. Btw nice card there


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wish it was a rebranded 3978-KR aka 970 ssc 2.0 ftw+. I won't complain, it was free of charge.


----------



## J!NX

@Mr-Dark. This is a PNY Ref 980 ti card stock bios with a stock ref cooler (I don't think PNY offers anything else other then a ref cooler for the 980 ti). Would you mind looking into this stock BIOS to see what could be done to improve performance while keeping the stock cooler.

PNYREF.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J!NX*
> 
> @Mr-Dark. This is a PNY Ref 980 ti card stock bios with a stock ref cooler (I don't think PNY offers anything else other then a ref cooler for the 980 ti). Would you mind looking into this stock BIOS to see what could be done to improve performance while keeping the stock cooler.
> 
> PNYREF.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

PNYREF__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.200v & 320W TDP ..

you should see a little increase in the temp but the performance will be good


----------



## ChrisDovahkiin

Hi, Mr. Dark. I've recently been delving into overclocking and flashing my EVGA GTX 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0. I was referred to this thread by a good friend who told me to: "ask Mr Dark to give you a bios that will allow you to run a little more voltage BY SETTING THE SLIDER HIGHER, increased power limits and leave everything else alone. He'll hook you up."

Can you do this for me, please?

Many thanks!


----------



## ChrisDovahkiin

Here is the BIOS I need edited.

GM200.zip 151k .zip file


Again, many thanks!


----------



## apps455

Little off topic but i have a question. Does anyone have a preference with their windows page file? I usually leave the pagefile on my ssd but ive been playing black ops 3 and i believe it has a memory leak considering my ssd after installing the game was 0.17tb written, after 8 hours of playing it went to 0.29tb written so it wrote over 100gb through the page file in 8 hours. I moved the pagefile to a ****ty 5400 rpm hard drive and the writes have stopped. Is there a difference in performance switching to a hard drive? Or should i just remove the pgefile altogether considering i have 16gb of ram, what do you guys do?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Id set it to 16384-16384, instead of letting windows decide for you.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Id set it to 16384-16384, instead of letting windows decide for you.


Using ssd magician it sets the page file to minimum of 256mb max of 1gb and with that the game still wrote 120gb in 8 hours lol. So right now i have 256mb-1gb on my hard drive think jm gonna switch it to 1024-1024 so its consitent but the only hard drive i have in my system is 5400 rpm all others are ssd's and with how much i play zombies ill write 10tb in a week which is unsafe. Will having the pagefile on a 5400 rpm drive cause stuttering or anything in game? Btw bo3 zombies max settings is more demanding than bf4! Its insane. Zombies is using 5.8gb of vram on my 980ti with maxed settings and a max of 9gb of system ram! Holy ****. But ya, 5400 rpm drive ok for page file or buy a new hd?


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisDovahkiin*
> 
> Hi, Mr. Dark. I've recently been delving into overclocking and flashing my EVGA GTX 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0. I was referred to this thread by a good friend who told me to: "ask Mr Dark to give you a bios that will allow you to run a little more voltage BY SETTING THE SLIDER HIGHER, increased power limits and leave everything else alone. He'll hook you up."
> 
> Can you do this for me, please?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hey i have the same card, i would not recommend a voltage higher than the 1.28 this card gives by default. For me running 1450mhz max voltage it got really hot like 80C and my case has great ventilation (fractal define r4) and cpu is water cooled so heat in the case all comes from the gpu. For your bios id recommend finding a stable overclock and stable voltage for that OCand posting here. Me or dark could easily make a bios with that overclock locked in. For my gpu i made my own bios with 1405 clock 1.187volts 500 watt tdp and its great boost disabled


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisDovahkiin*
> 
> Hi, Mr. Dark. I've recently been delving into overclocking and flashing my EVGA GTX 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0. I was referred to this thread by a good friend who told me to: "ask Mr Dark to give you a bios that will allow you to run a little more voltage BY SETTING THE SLIDER HIGHER, increased power limits and leave everything else alone. He'll hook you up."
> 
> Can you do this for me, please?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hello

Give this a try

ACX_980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.281v & higher TDP .. the core clock must be higher than stock clock so the voltage increase ...

keep your eyes on the temp ...

Quote:


> Id set it to 16384-16384, instead of letting windows decide for you.


+1 Auto windows setting is bad the windows will continue increasing the paging file size in the games this will waste cpu/HDD speed for no reason & using HDD for paging file give me micro stutter in many games ..


----------



## DeathAngel74

New card is stable at 1531.5/8002 1.243v 232w 67°C highest temp so far. If i post the original can you work your magic Mr-Dark????

Stock_3979-KF_bios_rev_84.04.36.00.72.zip 136k .zip file


Please set core, mem and voltage to the specs above. Is it possible to set the power to 150%,so i can adjust it in AB? Also be able to set voltage 1.243-1.275, so i can use the slider and better fan curve to stay cooler? Thank you sir. Also boost off, please. Nothing too crazy, lol.. thanks. Id do it ,but i'm not good with the voltage table. I dont know if the card would benefit from higher voltage. I trust your judgement, just hook it up.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is it possible to set the power to 150%,so i can adjust it in AB? Also be able to set voltage 1.243-1.275, so i can use the slider and better fan curve to stay cooler? Thank you sir.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> New card is stable at 1531.5/8002 1.243v 232w 67°C highest temp so far. If i post the original can you work your magic Mr-Dark????
> 
> Stock_3979-KF_bios_rev_84.04.36.00.72.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Please set core, mem and voltage to the specs above. Maybe slightly increase power and tdp. Also boost off, please. Nothing too crazy, lol.. thanks. Id do it ,but i'm not good with the voltage table. I dont know if the card would benefit from higher voltage. I trust your judgement, just hook it up.


Here you go bro

970_Fallout__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Nothing crazy as you want


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thank you.
Can you make another with power to 150% and volts 1.243-1.275 too please? So i can use the sliders in afterburner?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thank you.
> Can you make another with power to 150% and volts 1.243-1.275 too please? So i can use the sliders in afterburner?


sure

970SSC____Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Stock TDP is 220W up to 330W 150% from MSI AB & I'm not sure about the voltage if that will work or not let me know what happen


----------



## DeathAngel74

or can you make one with 150% power and voltage @ 1.275v?. I promise to not ask for anything after that, lol. Then I'll have one at 1.243 and one at 1.275


----------



## DeathAngel74

I suck at the voltage table


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> or can you make one with 150% power and voltage @ 1.275v?. I promise to not ask for anything after that, lol. Then I'll have one at 1.243 and one at 1.275


Here you go

1.275v.zip 136k .zip file


Feel free to ask bro for anything no problem for me


----------



## DeathAngel74

gonna test the 1.243v bios, now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

thank you. Do you mind if i post these in my thread? as long as i give you credit for the work?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> thank you. Do you mind if i post these in my thread? as long as i give you credit for the work?


No problem bro. its okay for me do what you want


----------



## Mr-Dark

I think my 2nd bios will flashed again as my 144hz monitor will be here soon


----------



## DeathAngel74

1.243v bios passed 2 heaven loops, no crashes. I don't think i need 1.275v, but its nice to have the bios just in case.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1.243v bios passed 2 heaven loops, no crashes. I don't think i need 1.275v, but its nice to have the bios just in case.


Nice! Try that one with voltage slider open and let me know what happen


----------



## J!NX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> PNYREF__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.200v & 320W TDP ..
> 
> you should see a little increase in the temp but the performance will be good


Thank you so much Mr. Dark. I'll give it a shot!


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks mr-dark.

how do i lower temps duriig benches?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> thanks mr-dark.
> 
> how do i lower temps duriig benches?


More aggressive fan curve... Or just run the fans at 100% while you're doing benchmark runs.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> More aggressive fan curve... Or just run the fans at 100% while you're doing benchmark runs.


They are at 100%.

CLU is your friend.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> They are at 100%.
> 
> CLU is your friend.


Odd...I see a fan speed of 82% there..... /boggle


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Odd...I see a fan speed of 82% there..... /boggle


82% is a present value.
If you look at the graph, it was pegged.

But CLU should do you some good.
This is GTA5 at 4k Ultra/no AA(never dropped below 30fps btw







)


My fans have a max of 4444rpm in the BIOS.

It's hard to compare my results to yours but I'm just illustrating that lower is very possible if you don't have CLU.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> 82% is a present value.
> If you look at the graph, it was pegged.
> 
> But CLU should do you some good.
> This is GTA5 at 4k Ultra/no AA(never dropped below 30fps btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> My fans have a max of 4444rpm in the BIOS.
> 
> It's hard to compare my results to yours but I'm just illustrating that lower is very possible if you don't have CLU.


Not sure what CLU is to be honest...never heard of it. I get everything I need from HW Monitor and GPUz / CPUz though....


----------



## white owl

Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra.
Dropped 20c on the GPU and CPU.









EDIT:
Keep in mind my past 2-3 posts were pertaining to DeathAngel's temps.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra.
> Dropped 20c on the GPU and CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Keep in mind my past 2-3 posts were pertaining to DeathAngel's temps.


I wouldn't use that stuff. I bought Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut when it first became available here in the states. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I wouldn't use that stuff. I bought Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut when it first became available here in the states. Couldn't be happier with it.


CLU works better on the die.



The delidded club has data on everything....from toothpaste to CLU/CLP, some one has tried it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> CLU works better on the die.
> 
> 
> 
> The delidded club has data on everything....from toothpaste to CLU/CLP, some one has tried it.


Oh yeah, for a delid? I'd use it in a heartbeat. On an IHS and a block? Nah...I'll stick with paste. lol


----------



## ChrisDovahkiin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> ACX_980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.281v & higher TDP .. the core clock must be higher than stock clock so the voltage increase ...
> 
> keep your eyes on the temp ...
> +1 Auto windows setting is bad the windows will continue increasing the paging file size in the games this will waste cpu/HDD speed for no reason & using HDD for paging file give me micro stutter in many games ..


This works very well. Many many thanks!!!


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Oh yeah, for a delid? I'd use it in a heartbeat. On an IHS and a block? Nah...I'll stick with paste. lol


GPU has no IHS. Old ones did but now they are direct die.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> GPU has no IHS. Old ones did but now they are direct die.


I was talking about delidding a CPU. lol


----------



## aznguyen316

Hi, figured I would ask here for some bios help as I've already tried modding mine but the voltage is still locked at 1.21 for whatever reason.

EVGA SC 970 reference blower, but I have it on an EK FC waterblock so I'm fine with increasing voltage for better clocks etc. Attached is my stock bios saved from GPU-Z thanks!

Let me know if you need any other information from me. Previously I just copied over data points from an SSC Air bios from Zosan...

GM204EVGA970SC.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> thanks mr-dark.
> 
> how do i lower temps duriig benches?


You can drop the temp by setting a custom fan curve as following :

40C the fan start spin

60c = 50% fan speed

80c = max fan speed

also you have boost of so the card will not throttle until 84c








Quote:


> This works very well. Many many thanks!!!


Awesome! Glad its work for you
Quote:


> Hi, figured I would ask here for some bios help as I've already tried modding mine but the voltage is still locked at 1.21 for whatever reason.
> 
> EVGA SC 970 reference blower, but I have it on an EK FC waterblock so I'm fine with increasing voltage for better clocks etc. Attached is my stock bios saved from GPU-Z thanks!
> 
> Let me know if you need any other information from me. Previously I just copied over data points from an SSC Air bios from Zosan...
> 
> GM204EVGA970SC.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

970SC___Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & boost off & higher TDP to 350W

I doubt your card is voltage locked from the VRM to 1.21v ...


----------



## DeathAngel74

added another fan, and flipped the front panel fan around(exhaust). Temps dropped 3-4*C


Was seriously starting to piss me off, lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> added another fan, and flipped the front panel fan around(exhaust). Temps dropped 3-4*C
> 
> 
> Was seriously starting to piss me off, lol


Give me the bios you'r using now and let me set custom fan curve for you


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok

3979-KF_1531.5_8010mhz_1.243v_333W.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ok
> 
> 3979-KF_1531.5_8010mhz_1.243v_333W.zip 136k .zip file


Try this one

970SSC__Curve.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970SC___Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & boost off & higher TDP to 350W
> 
> I doubt your card is voltage locked from the VRM to 1.21v ...


Thanks, I'll give it a shot tonight when I'm home. What I meant was in GPU-Z looking at the vddc, it only goes up to 1.212 when benchmarking, although I thought I had modified the bios to do higher, 1.28v etc. But yeah I'm excited to check this bios out at home! I'll report back.


----------



## Benjiw

I got given a custom bios by Mr Dark but when I change my Core Voltage (mV) GPU-Z reports the same VDDC @ 1.2620v, are the 2 linked? Does increasing VDDC increase stability at all? Is VDDC controlled by my motherboard bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I got given a custom bios by Mr Dark but when I change my Core Voltage (mV) GPU-Z reports the same VDDC @ 1.2620v, are the 2 linked? Does increasing VDDC increase stability at all? Is VDDC controlled by my motherboard bios?


How you change the voltage ? from MSI AB ?

some card is voltage locked from the VRM & in general maxwell cards don't scale with voltage like old card ...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> How you change the voltage ? from MSI AB ?
> 
> some card is voltage locked from the VRM & in general maxwell cards don't scale with voltage like old card ...


MSI yes, also thank you for the bios mod, its working brilliantly I'm just squeezing as much power from it as possible, but I get artifacts @1551mhz core.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> MSI yes, also thank you for the bios mod, its working brilliantly I'm just squeezing as much power from it as possible, but I get artifacts @1551mhz core.


My bios have voltage locked almost, so MSI will do nothing if you want a higher voltage upload the bios you'r using now and let me push it more


----------



## Priest

Thank you for the BIOS and additional information Dark. I have been running into a ceiling on my overclocking run, and I do not think it is a normal "This is the cards max" limit.

When testing my OCs I seemed to be able to get to around 1600Mhz stable on the most heavy hitting benchmarks I could think of. (Heaven, Valley, multiple profiles in the EVGA OC Scanner suite)

I go much over 1600 and it would immediately start getting unstable. I was happy with 1600, so I said I am good there. But the problem came when I went to normal gaming. Games that are not that intensive and seem to let the clock rate jump around a lot would cause a driver crash. To get true games stable instead of benchmarks I had to reduce the clock to 1506, and add a bit of voltage. This sounds like it is having a voltage issue at the lower clocks. Am I on the right track? Is there an adjustment in the BIOS of the card to scale those voltages up slightly?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My bios have voltage locked almost, so MSI will do nothing if you want a higher voltage upload the bios you'r using now and let me push it more


My card only has 2x 6pin PCI connectors it is a EVGA FTW SSC 970. This is the bios you made last for me, thanks again!

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Priest*
> 
> Thank you for the BIOS and additional information Dark. I have been running into a ceiling on my overclocking run, and I do not think it is a normal "This is the cards max" limit.
> 
> When testing my OCs I seemed to be able to get to around 1600Mhz stable on the most heavy hitting benchmarks I could think of. (Heaven, Valley, multiple profiles in the EVGA OC Scanner suite)
> 
> I go much over 1600 and it would immediately start getting unstable. I was happy with 1600, so I said I am good there. But the problem came when I went to normal gaming. Games that are not that intensive and seem to let the clock rate jump around a lot would cause a driver crash. To get true games stable instead of benchmarks I had to reduce the clock to 1506, and add a bit of voltage. This sounds like it is having a voltage issue at the lower clocks. Am I on the right track? Is there an adjustment in the BIOS of the card to scale those voltages up slightly?


Hello

Some card can bench at very high clock but for game stable you will drop the clock to stabilize it .. but 100mhz drop for game stable is to much maybe you need more voltage ? are you sure boost is off ?
Quote:


> My card only has 2x 6pin PCI connectors it is a EVGA FTW SSC 970. This is the bios you made last for me, thanks again!
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


That bios is locked to 1.262v .. try this one up to 1.300v

EVGA970__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Some card can bench at very high clock but for game stable you will drop the clock to stabilize it .. but 100mhz drop for game stable is to much maybe you need more voltage ? are you sure boost is off ?
> That bios is locked to 1.262v .. try this one up to 1.300v
> 
> EVGA970__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Will my card handle 1.3v? with air cooler and 2x6pins?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Will my card handle 1.3v? with air cooler and 2x6pins?


with custom fan curve yes but its locked to 1.28v almost .. give it a try and see how much mhz you gain


----------



## J!NX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> PNYREF__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.200v & 320W TDP ..
> 
> you should see a little increase in the temp but the performance will be good


@Mr. Dark Everything worked great! Love the new OC - its much smoother.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6469252


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970SC___Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & boost off & higher TDP to 350W
> 
> I doubt your card is voltage locked from the VRM to 1.21v ...


Hello, wanted to say thanks again for giving this a shot. So I flashed the bios above and my VDDC max is still stuck at 1.2120 V. The core and memory clock seem to be okay in 3dmark, but I just did a loop in valley and the drivers crashed on the second loop. I'm just curious about how to increase more voltage to make sure clocks can be fully stable, otherwise I'll just have to decrease the clocks some.


----------



## Oskom

Friends help advice
which of the firmware can be best for my video card

to performance combined with moderate heat

I have the model gtx 970 sc acx 2.0. 4GB 04G-P4-2974-KR

thanks for the advice

I'm new here on this request advice because a lot of modifications


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J!NX*
> 
> @Mr. Dark Everything worked great! Love the new OC - its much smoother.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6469252


Nice! Glad its work for you








Quote:


> Hello, wanted to say thanks again for giving this a shot. So I flashed the bios above and my VDDC max is still stuck at 1.2120 V. The core and memory clock seem to be okay in 3dmark, but I just did a loop in valley and the drivers crashed on the second loop. I'm just curious about how to increase more voltage to make sure clocks can be fully stable, otherwise I'll just have to decrease the clocks some.


Hello

this confirm your card is voltage locked to 1.21v so drop the core clock a bit until you find stable clock








Quote:


> Friends help advice
> which of the firmware can be best for my video card
> 
> to performance combined with moderate heat
> 
> I have the model gtx 970 sc acx 2.0. 4GB 04G-P4-2974-KR
> 
> thanks for the advice
> 
> I'm new here on this request advice because a lot of modifications


Hello

The best is your stock bios + custom setting







upload your bios and let me made new one for you









@DeathAngel74

Nice Cable Management! that cooler is H100I GTX right ?


----------



## Oskom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! Glad its work for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> this confirm your card is voltage locked to 1.21v so drop the core clock a bit until you find stable clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> The best is your stock bios + custom setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload your bios and let me made new one for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DeathAngel74
> 
> Nice Cable Management! that cooler is H100I GTX right ?


thank you very much for your quick reply
Now please, I kept the BIOS
He is the link

I will be glad for your help
https://www.sendspace.com/file/w1pgml


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oskom*
> 
> thank you very much for your quick reply
> Now please, I kept the BIOS
> He is the link
> 
> I will be glad for your help
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/w1pgml


Give this a try

EVGA970_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.21v from the VRM this a big limit for such a card


----------



## Oskom

thank you very much I will try


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


Cable management needs work, you will get there soon!


----------



## Kscott190

Can someone please review this modded BIOS for me and see if and/or what changes can be made to it
I'm running 2 reference EVGA 970s
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7BLYzf0aV_SUkMxWDZWUFM4Unc/view


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark,
I got a couple of bad cards in the last few days...Finally, this one is fine.ASIC is 71.6...Deleted all benchmarking software, lol.

EVGA.GTX970_SSC_ACX2.0_1532_8002mhz_1.243v-250w_84.04.36.00.zip 136k .zip file




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9287431


----------



## Rhadamanthis

hi this is my pow 980 gtx at air, asic 75,8% but i have covered with evga hybrid liquid ^^

dark can you boost this bios?

980gtxpow.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kscott190*
> 
> Can someone please review this modded BIOS for me and see if and/or what changes can be made to it
> I'm running 2 reference EVGA 970s
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7BLYzf0aV_SUkMxWDZWUFM4Unc/view


Hello

Give this a try

GTX970_Ref__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & higher TDP & boost off & the rest as you set ..
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark,
> I got a couple of bad cards in the last few days...Finally, this one is fine.ASIC is 71.6...Deleted all benchmarking software, lol.
> 
> EVGA.GTX970_SSC_ACX2.0_1532_8002mhz_1.243v-250w_84.04.36.00.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Not bad at all I can confirm now the card I RMA w 64% ASIC better than the new card w 72% the old card can do 1550mhz 1.24v while this need 1.230v for 1519mhz









also the memory the new have Samsung but anything over 7700mhz will artifact lol
Quote:


> hi this is my pow 980 gtx at air, asic 75,8% but i have covered with evga hybrid liquid ^^
> 
> dark can you boost this bios?
> 
> 980gtxpow.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

POV980__Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & 330W TDP &boost off

after flashing process you can start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB as 1.250v capable for higher clock 1520 -1530 should be achievable


----------



## Rhadamanthis

this settings are safest oc right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> this settings are safest oc right?


Yes. its safe and you can increase the voltage more up to 1.30v is fine


----------



## KillerBee33

Hey , this might be a weird request but i need help flashing my 980 inside Alienware X51-R2 with a 330W Supply.
Card runs fine even managed to clock it as high as 1377 Core but it still feels like Afterburner is not doing the best job .
Thanx in advance.

My Original BIOS

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

If possible to get these settings 
This is what the card looks like
These are somehow stable and highest clocks i've managed to run In Game and Stress tests but dont think i should run with 330W PSU

.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Hey , this might be a weird request but i need help flashing my 980 inside Alienware X51-R2 with a 330W Supply.
> Card runs fine even managed to clock it as high as 1377 Core but it still feels like Afterburner is not doing the best job .
> Thanx in advance.
> 
> My Original BIOS
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> If possible to get these settings
> This is what the card looks like
> These are somehow stable and highest clocks i've managed to run In Game and Stress tests but dont think i should run with 330W PSU
> 
> .


You trying to run a 980 with a 330w psu. That's crazy. I'm surprised that it even runs


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Hey , this might be a weird request but i need help flashing my 980 inside Alienware X51-R2 with a 330W Supply.
> Card runs fine even managed to clock it as high as 1377 Core but it still feels like Afterburner is not doing the best job .
> Thanx in advance.
> 
> My Original BIOS
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> If possible to get these settings
> This is what the card looks like
> These are somehow stable and highest clocks i've managed to run In Game and Stress tests but dont think i should run with 330W PSU
> 
> .


Hello

I would say stay with stock bios & remove any OC to avoid any power problem ... the 980 with custom bios can pull 250W easily


----------



## KillerBee33

Been clocked 1304 Core 1923 Memory for 5 months with no issues .


----------



## DeathAngel74

I would get at least a 600W PSU. I wouldn't risk it, that would drive me [email protected]@t crazy. I have OCD about my PC's lol.


----------



## KillerBee33

PSU upgrade is not possible and really dont want to have another external just for the GPU, as much as i've tested i haven't seen TDP over 118


----------



## DeathAngel74

Just my 2 cents is all. I learned the hard way when I tried to run 2 960's in SLI in a Dell xps 8700. It had a dell 460W PSU. The 960's were stock for a while. After 8 months, the psu shorted out and fried my mobo.


----------



## KillerBee33

If it burns i'll have a reason to get or build a new machine








Had this lil guy since 2013 , 3 GPU's changed







, not bcz. of a problem just for a better performance


----------



## DeathAngel74

Fair enough
That was my excuse too


----------



## KillerBee33

Is raising Voltage without raising Power Limit makes any sense ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Is raising Voltage without raising Power Limit makes any sense ?


Not really....


----------



## SpartanJet

Hello Mr-Dark,

I was wondering if you can make a custom bios for my evga 980TI HydroCopper. I'd like one that has 1.281v under load and a variable power target of 350 to 425w.

Here is my original BIOS:

EVGAHC_DEFAULT.zip 151k .zip file


Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanJet*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> I was wondering if you can make a custom bios for my evga 980TI HydroCopper. I'd like one that has 1.281v under load and a variable power target of 350 to 425w.
> 
> Here is my original BIOS:
> 
> EVGAHC_DEFAULT.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.


Hello there

give this a try

EVGAHC_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.281v & 415W TDP ..

flash the bios and start pushing the clock farther, once you find the max stable clock report back


----------



## SpartanJet

Thanks! trying it now.


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr-Dark

Can you help figure out with Voltage values between these two?

My Original

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Values i'd like to flash mine with

GALAX.GTX980.4096.141124.zip 136k .zip file


Looks like its the same BIOS , i've changed everything except Voltage, having a hard time understanding it .
Thanx.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Can you help figure out with Voltage values between these two?
> 
> My Original
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Values i'd like to flash mine with
> 
> GALAX.GTX980.4096.141124.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Looks like its the same BIOS , i've changed everything except Voltage, having a hard time understanding it .
> Thanx.


Hello

I will do that for you but i need some info..

I need specific core clock/memory clock/ voltage, as my bios have boost off and locked voltage


----------



## KillerBee33

Well the thing i'm trying to understand is the Voltage values.
It looks like same BIOS used , same chip , i get that clocks are higher im not sure why Voltage values are different 


First is my original on a Reference Stock, second is GALAX HOF
I might have wrote it wrong







what i'm trying to do is Edit my Original Bios with same values from the GALAX HOF Bios


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Well the thing i'm trying to understand is the Voltage values.
> It looks like same BIOS used , same chip , i get that clocks are higher im not sure why Voltage values are different
> 
> 
> First is my original on a Reference Stock, second is GALAX HOF


Each manufacturer, sets different values in their stock bios versions. Some are set to 1.212v, some are set to peak at 1.262v and others are at various places in between. Just set it where you want it.


----------



## KillerBee33

I checked the specs of GALAX HOF and Max Power draw is the same as any Factory 980 165W with those settings.
http://www.galax.net/GLOBAL/980hof.html


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Each manufacturer, sets different values in their stock bios versions. Some are set to 1.212v, some are set to peak at 1.262v and others are at various places in between. Just set it where you want it.


Thats the thing, i'm not sure what i should do with Voltage, thats why i'm asking


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I checked the specs of GALAX HOF and Max Power draw is the same as any Factory 980 165W with those settings.
> http://www.galax.net/GLOBAL/980hof.html


Most of the 980s have 2 x 8 pin power connectors. The 165 watt max power draw is only what's set in the bios. They can actually draw a LOT more than that.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thats the thing, i'm not sure what i should do with Voltage, thats why i'm asking


I'd start with a clock around 1500, memory around 3800, voltage at 1.262v and TDP / power limits at 330 watts or so. See how temps are with that, and after you use afterburner or precision x to overclock a little bit further than your bios settings, and see if you want to try more voltage or not. Or, if you need to raise the power limits some more.

Have GPUz, sensors tab open while you're testing, and watch the perf cap reason line.


----------



## KillerBee33

I dont want it to Draw more i'm trying to understand what the difference between those two and figure out if i should just change the clocks and leave everything else as is.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'd start with a clock around 1500, memory around 3800, voltage at 1.262v and TDP / power limits at 330 watts or so. See how temps are with that, and after you use afterburner or precision x to overclock a little bit further than your bios settings, and see if you want to try more voltage or not. Or, if you need to raise the power limits some more.
> 
> Have GPUz, sensors tab open while you're testing, and watch the perf cap reason line.


I've mentioned this earlier, im on an Untouchable 330W PSU so Raising Power Limit is out of the question, and yes most people just say things like its not possible to run 980 of 330W and its wrong!
Had 970 for 8 months and now 980 for 5 months in this machine with absolutely no issues.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I dont want it to Draw more i'm trying to understand what the difference between those two and figure out if i should just change the clocks and leave everything else as is.


If you increase voltage, and increase clocks, your card is going to draw more power. What will happen, is that you'll reach that power limit that's set in the bios, and at 165 watts or whatever silly number it is, you won't get very far before you DO hit that power limit. WHEN you hit that power limit, and you will, your card will "throttle". It'll drop core clocks and volts until it's back under the power limit. It causes drops in frame rates and can cause the games that you're playing to not run smoothly.

If you don't want to raise the power limits, I'd highly suggest just taking the stock bios file, adding a little bit of an overclock to your card via afterburner or precision x and calling it good, because raising voltage without also raising the power limits is just going to make your cards perform worse, because they'll throttle even sooner.

More volts = higher power draw. Higher clocks = more power draw.


----------



## ilmio81

Hi all,








please, can I have a bios mod of my gtx 980Ti hof, @Mr-Dark
[/@] ?

this is my original bios ----> https://mega.nz/#!lRJDUB6T, key to decript ---> !JWomNgLpbuSn2vSFI2gJgyBXliE8xsONb-tiYQ5WqqA

My GPU is cooled by a MEGAFLOW on the front, two Apollish(12 cm) on the side (all of 3 in input), and a gelid-pro(12 cm) in the bottom (in extraction)

Thank' you man


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If you increase voltage, and increase clocks, your card is going to draw more power. What will happen, is that you'll reach that power limit that's set in the bios, and at 165 watts or whatever silly number it is, you won't get very far before you DO hit that power limit. WHEN you hit that power limit, and you will, your card will "throttle". It'll drop core clocks and volts until it's back under the power limit. It causes drops in frame rates and can cause the games that you're playing to not run smoothly.
> 
> If you don't want to raise the power limits, I'd highly suggest just taking the stock bios file, adding a little bit of an overclock to your card via afterburner or precision x and calling it good, because raising voltage without also raising the power limits is just going to make your cards perform worse, because they'll throttle even sooner.
> 
> More volts = higher power draw. Higher clocks = more power draw.


LOL dude thats exactly what i'm trying to do







Just raise the Core clock but do it in bios so i wont have to use Afterburner. My question was exactly that If you look at those 2 screenshots ,
I will change the Core clocks to 1304 and raise boost values but should i touch the Voltage or not


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmio81*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, can I have a bios mod of my gtx 980Ti hof, @Mr-Dark
> [/@] ?
> 
> this is my original bios ----> https://mega.nz/#!lRJDUB6T, key to decript ---> !JWomNgLpbuSn2vSFI2gJgyBXliE8xsONb-tiYQ5WqqA
> 
> My GPU is cooled by a MEGAFLOW on the front, two Apollish(12 cm) on the side (all of 3 in input), and a gelid-pro(12 cm) in the bottom (in extraction)
> 
> Thank' you man


Hello

Give this a try

980tihof__DDark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & 415W TDP

flash the bios and test the OC stability if you have no problem start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB


----------



## ilmio81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980tihof__DDark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & 415W TDP
> 
> flash the bios and test the OC stability if you have no problem start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB


thanks MAN !!!!!

I'll try it immediately


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> LOL dude thats exactly what i'm trying to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just raise the Core clock but do it in bios so i wont have to use Afterburner. My question was exactly that If you look at those 2 screenshots ,
> I will change the Core clocks to 1304 and raise boost values but should i touch the Voltage or not


No, for those clocks you're wanting to run, there's no reason to increase the voltage. Doing so would just increase the power usage and increase heat.


----------



## KillerBee33

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


GALAX.GTX980.4096.141124.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> No, for those clocks you're wanting to run, there's no reason to increase the voltage. Doing so would just increase the power usage and increase heat.


Do you have Maxwell Tweaker laying around by any chance?
I just need some1 who knows Whats What to open both and suggest what i should be changing other than Core Clocks.
1st file is what i extracted from mine
2nd file is from GALAX HOF


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> GALAX.GTX980.4096.141124.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Do you have Maxwell Tweaker laying around by any chance?
> I just need some1 who knows Whats What to open both and suggest what i should be changing other than Core Clocks.
> 1st file is what i extracted from mine
> 2nd file is from GALAX HOF


 MaxwellBiosTweaker.zip 98k .zip file


Here's the tweaker. I wouldn't adjust the voltage at all. In the first tab of the bios, I'd set the clocks to run at the speed you want.

Something like this....and maybe bump the memory clock to like 3700. I'd be careful not to go too high on any one setting though, because if you're leaving your stock power limits, it may start to hit them if you get too high on the clocks.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> MaxwellBiosTweaker.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here's the tweaker. I wouldn't adjust the voltage at all. In the first tab of the bios, I'd set the clocks to run at the speed you want.
> 
> Something like this....and maybe bump the memory clock to like 3700. I'd be careful not to go too high on any one setting though, because if you're leaving your stock power limits, it may start to hit them if you get too high on the clocks.


Well I've looked around and highest OC from most manufacturers are 1304 Base Core , and that's what i want to stick with, something that's stable .
The reason i was asking if you had Tweaker laying around so you can open both BIOS , see the difference and suggest what should stay untouched, reason is that GALAX HOF has higher clocks but Lower Voltage settings and that was my confusion


----------



## KillerBee33

GM204 is what i have now
And the fan profile is another question







but that's for later i guess


----------



## DeathAngel74

Looks like the Galax HOF card's voltage is locked at 1.212v, while the 970 can use adjustable voltage...Here's the BIOS I'm using. I locked the voltage at 1.243v, so no need for voltage slider in AB.

EVGA.GTX970_SSC_ACX2.0_1532_8002mhz_1.243v-250w_84.04.36.00.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmio81*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, can I have a bios mod of my gtx 980Ti hof, @Mr-Dark
> [/@] ?
> 
> this is my original bios ----> https://mega.nz/#!lRJDUB6T, key to decript ---> !JWomNgLpbuSn2vSFI2gJgyBXliE8xsONb-tiYQ5WqqA
> 
> My GPU is cooled by a MEGAFLOW on the front, two Apollish(12 cm) on the side (all of 3 in input), and a gelid-pro(12 cm) in the bottom (in extraction)
> 
> Thank' you man


Good afternoon gents!

Mr. Dark.

Would you be so kind to whip that up 980Ti HOF bios for a 1.274 max voltage with 3900 memory and max tdp?

I'll have mine under water so fans are a no issue.









SS


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Well I've looked around and highest OC from most manufacturers are 1304 Base Core , and that's what i want to stick with, something that's stable .
> The reason i was asking if you had Tweaker laying around so you can open both BIOS , see the difference and suggest what should stay untouched, reason is that GALAX HOF has higher clocks but Lower Voltage settings and that was my confusion


Ah. The voltage settings and clock settings in the stock bios versions are pretty irrelevant. By not wanting to adjust the power limits up, you'll need to keep the voltage as low as possible anyway. I'd try 1367 or so on the core clock, 3700-3800 on the memory and use 1.256v max. Shouldn't have a problem with power limits at those clocks, but still give you a little better performance than you were seeing stock.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Good afternoon gents!
> 
> Mr. Dark.
> 
> Would you be so kind to whip that up 980Ti HOF bios for a 1.274 max voltage with 3900 memory and max tdp?
> 
> I'll have mine under water so fans are a no issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Hello

give this a try

980tihof_1.27v.zip 152k .zip file


If the voltage hit 1.250v max then we need to unlock the missing voltage slider in MBT


----------



## Ziver

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+

I just want higher TDP and voltage unlock to 1.25v ( Not costant but adjust in afterburner). Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+
> 
> I just want higher TDP and voltage unlock to 1.25v ( Not costant but adjust in afterburner). Thanks


Give this a try

980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


1.250v unlock & 410W TDP .. if you still can't hit 1.250v then we need to unlock the missing voltage slider ..


----------



## ilmio81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 980tihof_1.27v.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> If the voltage hit 1.250v max then we need to unlock the missing voltage slider in MBT


I tried this bios too and the heaven bechmark result is:


what do you think ?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmio81*
> 
> I tried this bios too and the heaven bechmark result is:
> 
> 
> what do you think ?


Temps look great but with 6k fan speeds it should.

Me? I'd looking for another 100 on the core and 8000 memory as good base but I'm greedy and want hope I can get 1600/8400 from mine under water to best my 980Ti G1.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 980tihof_1.27v.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> If the voltage hit 1.250v max then we need to unlock the missing voltage slider in MBT


Thanks. Will report!

+rep

SS


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.250v unlock & 410W TDP .. if you still can't hit 1.250v then we need to unlock the missing voltage slider ..


Thanks,

When run the Heaven Benchmark, my card automatically go to 1.25v. I cant adjust on afterburner. Can i do that ? If i cant, can you just higher my TDP


----------



## jedimasterben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedimasterben*
> 
> Hi. I'm trying to overclock my new MSI Armor 2x 980ti, but it's giving me grief thanks to the 110% power limit. Leaving everything at stock, raising power limit to 110% and voltage to +87mV (giving 1.212v), it hits power limit while only going up to 1316MHz. If I raise the core clock with only raising power limit (and not voltage), I get 1410MHz at 1.174v, it still bumps against the power limit, but I get some slight artifacting in Valley, so it is not 100% stable without some extra juice. ASIC quality is only ~69%. If I leave it running and the temperature hits 81C, it drops another boost bin down. Voltage also seems to go down over time, bottoming out at 1.163v, which I have noticed immediately causes artifacting.
> 
> I've opened the BIOS in MBT 1.36 and poked around, but not 100% sure of everything I need to change, even after following a couple of guides. I know I want the power limit raised to 300w. I'm also fine with the stock voltage limit, 1.212v, so that doesn't need to change. But if it is possible to get the voltage to stop fluctuating, that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothrottle.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> High tdp, fixed voltage at 1.212 1405 mhz clock speed disabled gpu boost no more throttle
> 
> In afterburner you dont need to adjust ANYTHING except fans. power and volts are fine. if you want me to change your clock speed from 1405 to anything else let me know


Hi everyone, me again. So I finally got around to flashing this BIOS and testing it out. I opened it in MBT to poke at it to see what all had been changed and set the VRAM speed in the first screen to 4000 since I've stress tested the VRAM to be able to take that with no problem. The voltage is pegged at 1.212v with no mods in Afterburner, which is awesome - but with the BIOS clocks all left as they were, the clock speed only reached 1215MHz according to GPU-z when I first opened up Valley (rendering at 4096x4096, every setting maxed out), and when the GPU core hit 68C, it bumped down a boost bin to 1202MHz, which is the stock BIOS's in-game boost clock. I opened the BIOS up in MBT to verify, and it is indeed set to 1405MHz.

I thought that changing the clocks in the BIOS disabled boost. Any ideas? I've opened up Afterburner and hit 'reset', closed it altogether, stopped it from starting with Windows completely, and still the card only does 1215MHz and bumps down to 1202 at 68C. This is with the 'nothrottle' BIOS from apps455, quoted both his BIOS and my stock BIOS above.









EDIT: after more playing around, I redownloaded the nothrottle BIOS, changed only the RAM speed, and reflashed it, and boom, it works!

1405/4000MHz, 1.212v, 76% fan, 81C with Valley maxed maxed. No artifacting after getting the GPU to full temperature and looping for another 10 minutes or so, so we will see if I can push the clock up any more. If not, I'm backing the voltage back down to ~1.18ish, as 1400 was stable there lol.

EDIT 2: 1431mhz artifacts in valley once it got to temperature. Grrrr. Of course, I had to pick one of the crappiest cooled 980tis so I can't push a bunch of voltage through lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmio81*
> 
> I tried this bios too and the heaven bechmark result is:
> 
> 
> what do you think ?


Hello

This confirm the card is voltage locked to 1.212v but check the card if there any switch to enable extreme OC or Oc bios ?
Quote:


> Thanks,
> 
> When run the Heaven Benchmark, my card automatically go to 1.25v. I cant adjust on afterburner. Can i do that ? If i cant, can you just higher my TDP thumb.gif


Hello

That's known problem for custom bios no voltage control, if you leave the voltage open the card will not boost correctly at all..

this one have high TDP 475W

GTX980Ti_highTDP.zip 152k .zip file


keep in mind no need to adjust the TDP slider anymore it's increased from the bios









Quote:


> Hi everyone, me again. So I finally got around to flashing this BIOS and testing it out. I opened it in MBT to poke at it to see what all had been changed and set the VRAM speed in the first screen to 4000 since I've stress tested the VRAM to be able to take that with no problem. The voltage is pegged at 1.212v with no mods in Afterburner, which is awesome - but with the BIOS clocks all left as they were, the clock speed only reached 1215MHz according to GPU-z when I first opened up Valley (rendering at 4096x4096, every setting maxed out), and when the GPU core hit 68C, it bumped down a boost bin to 1202MHz, which is the stock BIOS's in-game boost clock. I opened the BIOS up in MBT to verify, and it is indeed set to 1405MHz.
> 
> I thought that changing the clocks in the BIOS disabled boost. Any ideas? I've opened up Afterburner and hit 'reset', closed it altogether, stopped it from starting with Windows completely, and still the card only does 1215MHz and bumps down to 1202 at 68C. This is with the 'nothrottle' BIOS from apps455, quoted both his BIOS and my stock BIOS above. smile.gif
> 
> EDIT: after more playing around, I redownloaded the nothrottle BIOS, changed only the RAM speed, and reflashed it, and boom, it works!
> 
> 1405/4000MHz, 1.212v, 76% fan, 81C with Valley maxed maxed. No artifacting after getting the GPU to full temperature and looping for another 10 minutes or so, so we will see if I can push the clock up any more. If not, I'm backing the voltage back down to ~1.18ish, as 1400 was stable there lol.
> 
> EDIT 2: 1431mhz artifacts in valley once it got to temperature. Grrrr. Of course, I had to pick one of the crappiest cooled 980tis so I can't push a bunch of voltage through lol


Hello

I understand that you'r looking for 1405/4000 stable right ? try this one

MSI980TI___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


If the card still throttle let me know


----------



## ilmio81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello,This confirm the card is voltage locked to 1.212v but check the card if there any switch to enable extreme OC or Oc bios ?
> Hello


I hope it's possible, otherwise .........


Is there another way to unlock the voltage ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmio81*
> 
> I hope it's possible, otherwise .........
> 
> 
> Is there a way to unlock the voltage ?


I can't say No to homer









try this one

980TI_Voltage.zip 152k .zip file


Use MSI AB to increase the voltage & once you find sweet spot report back here so i can adjust the bios for 24/7 OC with no software needed


----------



## ilmio81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can't say No to homer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try this one
> 
> 980TI_Voltage.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Use MSI AB to increase the voltage & once you find sweet spot report back here so i can adjust the bios for 24/7 OC with no software needed


okok..... I' ll try this ...thanks MAN


----------



## ilmio81

Huston, we have a problem


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmio81*
> 
> Huston, we have a problem


Oop my bad!

give me your stock bios again, I use the EVGA bios for the last bios i give to you









many bios on my desktop


----------



## ilmio81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmio81*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, can I have a bios mod of my gtx 980Ti hof, @Mr-Dark
> [/@] ?
> 
> this is my original bios ----> https://mega.nz/#!lRJDUB6T, key to decript ---> !JWomNgLpbuSn2vSFI2gJgyBXliE8xsONb-tiYQ5WqqA
> 
> My GPU is cooled by a MEGAFLOW on the front, two Apollish(12 cm) on the side (all of 3 in input), and a gelid-pro(12 cm) in the bottom (in extraction)
> 
> Thank' you man


..................et voilà


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmio81*
> 
> ..................et voilà










Your card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the vrm so any voltage from the bios higher than 1.212v the VRM will ignore that..

I think you have the EVGA 980 TI and want voltage control from MSI AB.. why evga all the time


----------



## ilmio81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the vrm so any voltage from the bios higher than 1.212v the VRM will ignore that..
> 
> I think you have the EVGA 980 TI and want voltage control from MSI AB.. why evga all the time




do you think this way may be helpful?
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards


----------



## jedimasterben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I understand that you'r looking for 1405/4000 stable right ? try this one
> 
> MSI980TI___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> If the card still throttle let me know


After reflashing the 'nothrottle' BIOS again, it is how it should be (1405MHz, 1.212v without fluctuation), but I was hoping that with the stable voltage I'd be able to get more clock speed out of the card. I'm tapped out with cooling - at 1405/4000MHz with 1.212v, the card hits 81C with the fans hitting 76%, which is right before they get unbearably loud at 79% (giant jump in noise from 76-79%). I tried bumping the card to 1431MHz last night with 1.212v but it artifacted, so seems that 1405 is the maximum this card is capable of without some insane voltage.

The card is 99% stable at 1405MHz without any additional voltage from stock (1.174v), so since I cannot get any more out of the card because of the thermal limits I'd rather not get up to, I'm now going to find the lowest stable voltage for the 1405 clock and then if I can't edit the BIOS myself to keep everything stable and boost disabled, I'll be back asking for a tiny bit more help.









Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmio81*
> 
> 
> 
> do you think this way may be helpful?
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards


No that for increase the Power limit from the VRM.. not all card need that your one have good vrm but that voltage limit..

again check your card if there is any switch or something to enable OC bios or something ..
Quote:


> After reflashing the 'nothrottle' BIOS again, it is how it should be (1405MHz, 1.212v without fluctuation), but I was hoping that with the stable voltage I'd be able to get more clock speed out of the card. I'm tapped out with cooling - at 1405/4000MHz with 1.212v, the card hits 81C with the fans hitting 76%, which is right before they get unbearably loud at 79% (giant jump in noise from 76-79%). I tried bumping the card to 1431MHz last night with 1.212v but it artifacted, so seems that 1405 is the maximum this card is capable of without some insane voltage.
> 
> The card is 99% stable at 1405MHz without any additional voltage from stock (1.174v), so since I cannot get any more out of the card because of the thermal limits I'd rather not get up to, I'm now going to find the lowest stable voltage for the 1405 clock and then if I can't edit the BIOS myself to keep everything stable and boost disabled, I'll be back asking for a tiny bit more help. biggrin.gif
> 
> Thanks!


No worry. feel free to ask if you want something


----------



## w4tch0

Gonna cross post here as well.

Folks, I am looking for original DVI-I F60 bios for Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_P/F60 version 84.04.36.00.2F


----------



## jedimasterben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No worry. feel free to ask if you want something


Looks like it's fully stable at 1.180v after around 20 minutes of Valley looping with no artifacts











damn GPU-z for doing that stupid popup lol.

wish this GPU was capable of more without having to really change the cooling!


----------



## ilmio81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No that for increase the Power limit from the VRM.. not all card need that your one have good vrm but that voltage limit..
> 
> again check your card if there is any switch or something to enable OC bios or something ..
> No worry. feel free to ask if you want something


I think I found something...........



.......................but if I had to change seats to the jack, I see it almost impossible


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedimasterben*
> 
> Looks like it's fully stable at 1.180v after around 20 minutes of Valley looping with no artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn GPU-z for doing that stupid popup lol.
> 
> wish this GPU was capable of more without having to really change the cooling!


You need to test games for 2h at least to make sure its stable.
Quote:


> I think I found something...........
> 
> .......................but if I had to change seats to the jack, I see it almost impossible


No idea about those maby extra fan header ? your card is voltage locked to 1.21v you'r not alone







why Galax do that for such a nice card


----------



## jedimasterben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You need to test games for 2h at least to make sure its stable.


I only have a 60hz monitor and can't play without vsync (drives me nuts), so for the most part I'll be unable to test for stability at maximum utilization, but I will figure that out as I play since with 1.174v and lower GPU utilization I would get random freezes and CTD. Thanks for your help


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedimasterben*
> 
> I only have a 60hz monitor and can't play without vsync (drives me nuts), so for the most part I'll be unable to test for stability at maximum utilization, but I will figure that out as I play since with 1.174v and lower GPU utilization I would get random freezes and CTD. Thanks for your help


you'r welcome


----------



## ilmio81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No idea about those maby extra fan header ? your card is voltage locked to 1.21v you'r not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why Galax do that for such a nice card


even if I use a tool like HOF_NVVDD ?


----------



## Vellinious

Mr Dark. How much power do you have running through 6 pins? 150?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah. this is from the bios that he made initially for the FO4 card...min 105W, max 150W


I made some adjustments, see 2nd screenshot since i have a 6 and 8 pin connection


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmio81*
> 
> even if I use a tool like HOF_NVVDD ?


It's worth a shot never play with HOF card before
Quote:


> Mr Dark. How much power do you have running through 6 pins? 150?


Hello

Yes, 150W no problem at all if you have an PSU with single +12V Rail








Quote:


> Yeah. this is from the bios that he made initially for the FO4 card...min 105W, max 150W
> 
> I made some adjustments, see 2nd screenshot since i have a 6 and 8 pin connection


I Recommended match the Min/Max value for 6/8pins table to avoid any power cap reason


----------



## ilmio81

There's no harm in trying......


----------



## Benjiw

What are the causes of artifacts when overclocking the 970? Even with more voltage 1.2750v I still get random blue textures memory is 4017mhz and core is 1535mhz. MR DARK did you say me changing the mV voltage slider in MSI afterburner won't help?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What are the causes of artifacts when overclocking the 970? Even with more voltage 1.2750v I still get random blue textures memory is 4017mhz and core is 1535mhz. MR DARK did you say me changing the mV voltage slider in MSI afterburner won't help?


Unstable core clock will give you some artifact specialy if you see that after 10-20m in games , unstable memory will artifact all the time..

Maxwell card don't scale with voltage once you hit the chip wall you can't do anything to stabilize it









Edit : you'r bios is voltage locked MSI AB will do nothing to the voltage


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Unstable core clock will give you some artifact specialy if you see that after 10-20m in games , unstable memory will artifact all the time..
> 
> Maxwell card don't scale with voltage once you hit the chip wall you can't do anything to stabilize it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : you'r bios is voltage locked MSI AB will do nothing to the voltage


What about heat? When I first boot up Valley from cold the artifacts are a lot less, but after about 1 loop they seem to be constant?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What about heat? When I first boot up Valley from cold the artifacts are a lot less, but after about 1 loop they seem to be constant?


The card should be stable until 84c with my bios, drop the core clock 10mhz and try again if no artifact then its your limit


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The card should be stable until 84c with my bios, drop the core clock 10mhz and try again if no artifact then its your limit


Something isn't right then because now I'm gettin artifacts at clocks that where stable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Something isn't right then because now I'm gettin artifacts at clocks that where stable.


Some card artifact at high voltage try 1.250v and report back


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Some card artifact at high voltage try 1.250v and report back


How do I change the voltage? You said MSI won't change my voltages?


----------



## DeathAngel74

needs to be changed in the bios


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How do I change the voltage? You said MSI won't change my voltages?


This one have 1.250v

970_1.250v.zip 137k .zip file


If you like to change the voltage from the bios go to Voltage table and change all 1.250v to the new value ( first 3 row and scroll down to CLK35 - CLK74 )


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This one have 1.250v
> 
> 970_1.250v.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you like to change the voltage from the bios go to Voltage table and change all 1.250v to the new value ( first 3 row and scroll down to CLK35 - CLK74 )


So if I get better results with 1.250v does that mean VRM is limiting my overclocks? And if so will watercooling give me more headroom? I'm watercooling anyway so it's no major issue.


----------



## ilmio81

@Mr-Dark, I found this ---> https://mega.nz/#!AR5iyaLT key: !8jUuYXVSgCqwFSg2FnS5Yr3hzEAgV1mXdGb5WxhRvss

It's a suite whit a bios unlockable/unlocked , with a special tool for HOF ( HOF_NVVDD), some instructions....
anyway can you take a look , please ? thx


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So if I get better results with 1.250v does that mean VRM is limiting my overclocks? And if so will watercooling give me more headroom? I'm watercooling anyway so it's no major issue.


No its not the VRM the chip itself become unstable with high voltage, you can confirm that by manual fan speed to 100% and bench in heaven








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark I found this ---> http://www.filedropper.com/hofnvvdd_1
> 
> Is it helpful to my cause ? thinking.gif


No one can try that, we need HOF card to test that one. its work a shot


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No its not the VRM the chip itself become unstable with high voltage, you can confirm that by manual fan speed to 100% and bench in heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can try that, we need HOF card to test that one. its work a shot


Ah I see, how come the ASIC says I'll get a higher overclock if I watercool it?


----------



## mastermike

@Mr-Dark

Well, somehow I've finally gotten a BIOS that works with no power throttling!!!

Max clocks: 1578Mhz @ 1.250V, TDP is 450W (***, right?) - It works though!!!

Thank you for all your help!!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

nevermind, i just saw you vcard in your sig


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah I see, how come the ASIC says I'll get a higher overclock if I watercool it?


I doubt you will gain anything for 24/7 profile, maybe bench at higher voltage/clock
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Well, somehow I've finally gotten a BIOS that works with no power throttling!!!
> 
> Max clocks: 1578Mhz @ 1.250V, TDP is 450W (***, right?) - It works though!!!
> 
> Thank you for all your help!!!!


If that clock stable then its awesome & 450W TDP limit is fine the card will pull what they need nothing more


----------



## caenlen

I have a new 980 ti gigabyte non g1 edition, 79.6% ASIC, would like a 1500/8000 custom bios, 40% fan idle, and 100% fan when it hits 52 celsius for it please Mr. Dark. original bios is attached.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have a new 980 ti gigabyte non g1 edition, 79.6% ASIC, would like a 1500/8000 custom bios, 40% fan idle, and 100% fan when it hits 52 celsius for it please Mr. Dark. original bios is attached.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Is it 100.1% stable at those speed?









Mine is +75 and 150..........x1.5









SS


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have a new 980 ti gigabyte non g1 edition, 79.6% ASIC, would like a 1500/8000 custom bios, 40% fan idle, and 100% fan when it hits 52 celsius for it please Mr. Dark. original bios is attached.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

Windforce_980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.250v & 440W TDP & your fan curve..

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Is it 100.1% stable at those speed? jerry.gif
> 
> Mine is +75 and 150..........x1.5 devil.gif
> 
> SS


79.6% ASIC logic.. lol


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Windforce_980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.250v & 440W TDP & your fan curve..
> 
> flash and report back!
> 79.6% ASIC logic.. lol


Just ran heaven for 2 hours, and 3dmark for 1 hour, and played some games, it is perfect, peaks at 70 Celsius, but I am guessing it doesn't throttle at 70 celsius since you tweaked all of that junk for me?









I am not pushing it any further, very happy with this, thanks mate.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just ran heaven for 2 hours, and 3dmark for 1 hour, and played some games, it is perfect, peaks at 70 Celsius, but I am guessing it doesn't throttle at 70 celsius since you tweaked all of that junk for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not pushing it any further, very happy with this, thanks mate.


Nice! Glad its work for you









will not throttle until 84c


----------



## 614318

980timy.zip 152k .zip file

please unlock only tdp 400w and power limit,dont do anything more, thank you very much
use this bios please


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> 980timy.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> please unlock only tdp 400w and power limit,dont do anything more, thank you very much
> use this bios please


Here you go

980timy_TDP__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## 614318

Thank you very much)


----------



## apps455

quick question, I ordered a noctua NF-A14 140 mm case fan supposedly super quiet and moves a lot of air (also pricey) so that I could bottom mount the fan and have it shoot air at my 980 Ti, what kind of temperature decrease can I see from this? maybe 5C?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> quick question, I ordered a noctua NF-A14 140 mm case fan supposedly super quiet and moves a lot of air (also pricey) so that I could bottom mount the fan and have it shoot air at my 980 Ti, what kind of temperature decrease can I see from this? maybe 5C?


It really depends on if it is choked or not.
I can disable my top 140s and leave the front 140s at 30% and the GPU just won't heat up. Every fan is an intake.

Getting cool air in is as important as getting the hot out.


----------



## apps455

right now I have 1 140mm intake and 1 140mm rear exhaust so im assuming a bottom intake would help. since i bought a noctua they move more air than these fractal fans that came with my r4, maybe ill bottom mount the rear exhaust fan and put the noctua as an exhaust since it moves a lot of air the slow intakes can push air at it while the noctua quickly removes heat? what do you all think? my plan now is just put the noctua on bottom and throw a ton of fresh air into the gpu


----------



## Karoths

which settings do i use in the power table to imcrease the tdp and how much power i can puch through the pcie and the psu rail on the gtx 960 ssc


----------



## DeathAngel74

what kind of power connections do you have? 1x6pin or 1x8pin or 2x 6pins?


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> what kind of power connections do you have? 1x6pin or 1x8pin or 2x 6pins?


his is a ssc it depends on if its ACX or not but if its ACX its 1x8 pin, if its reference its 1x6 pin, either way its just minus 2 ground pins so it should be 150 watts from the 6/8 pin whatever it is, and then 75 watts from mobo so a total of 225 watts I believe


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Karoths
Take a look at this bios. TDP was 225W. 75w/75w on the pcie slot. 162W/185W on the 8pin. 180w power target/225W power limit. I made the bios when i had my 960's. Its in the 960 performance thread 1544/8000. that's why i was asking.

EVGAFTW9602GB_1.275v_1545Mhz.zip 149k .zip file


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6828417


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I made a bios when i had my 960's. Its in the 960 performance thread 1544/8000. that's why i was asking.


How many GPUs have you had?!

@apps
I have no idea. I looked at the case on google.
You're probably right.
There are no vents on the back so all intake probably wouldn't work out.
Don't forget to remove the PCIE slots.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> How many GPUs have you had?!
> 
> @apps
> I have no idea. I looked at the case on google.
> You're probably right.
> There are no vents on the back so all intake probably wouldn't work out.
> Don't forget to remove the PCIE slots.


In the last year and half? 1x PNY GTX 750, 1 EVGA 750 Ti SC, 2x960 FTW, 1x970 SC Best Buy trash, 1x970 SSC 2.0+ 3975-KR/3979-KF Fallout 4 Special Edition (also Best Buy but not trash)







Although others have had success with the 3979-KB


----------



## DeathAngel74

I traded the 750 ti back to best buy to get the 960s, traded the 960's to get the 970, traded that back to get the fallout 4 970.


----------



## white owl

Damn...I went from playing New Vegas on a GTX9600 last year to playing 4 on a 980 this year.
Had a 750 ti as a place holder.

Any of those GPUs get returned with a stock BIOS?

Some EVGA guys is handling returns and comes across a 1500Mhz 750ti.


----------



## DeathAngel74

that one was 1411/6900 lol. I flashed them all back to stock bios before returning them


----------



## EvilWiffles

Anyone know how to adjust the minimum core voltage? I want to push my voltage further down from 1.225 but MSI AF can only go down to 1.225 itself.
The bios I'm currently using.
OC I am focusing on is for low temps @ 1500MHz and any stable mem OC







.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilWiffles*
> 
> *Anyone know how to adjust the minimum core voltage?* I want to push my voltage further down from 1.225 but MSI AF can only go down to 1.225 itself.
> The bios I'm currently using.
> OC I am focusing on is for low temps @ 1500MHz and any stable mem OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Get Maxwell BIOS Tweaker and open it up.


----------



## EvilWiffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Get Maxwell BIOS Tweaker and open it up.


Yeah, I'd try but it isn't as simplistic as I'd like it to be.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilWiffles*
> 
> Yeah, I'd try but it isn't as simplistic as I'd like it to be.


There are plenty of resources that can help out, trust me on this. If you don't want to do it yourself, then I recommend checking out one of the BIOS modding threads here on OCN. Just make sure you read the first page of whatever thread you find to see if there's a rep requirement prior to requesting.


----------



## EvilWiffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There are plenty of resources that can help out, trust me on this. If you don't want to do it yourself, then I recommend checking out one of the BIOS modding threads here on OCN. Just make sure you read the first page of whatever thread you find to see if there's a rep requirement prior to requesting.


Mind sending me the resources that cover voltages in depth?


----------



## white owl

I hope your in a comfy chair:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## EvilWiffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I hope your in a comfy chair:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


Okay, so would changing CLK 69 from 1225.0mV to 1200,0mV do what I'd like it to do?


----------



## white owl

I'd imagine you'd need 35-74. Can't say for sure.


----------



## DeathAngel74

i'd go with 1.212v at the lowest....you also have to change the first 3 sets of slider at the top of the voltage table


----------



## EvilWiffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i'd go with 1.212v at the lowest....you also have to change the first 3 sets of slider at the top of the voltage table




I'd change those sliders to the voltage I want? They already seem pretty odd to me, they don't seem consistent at all.


----------



## white owl

Left side is minimum, right is maximum.

I tend to agree with DeathAngel on 1.212v. I don't suppose it would hurt though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

set those 3 to 1212mv-1212mv, then all the max values on clk35-clk74 to 1212mv(sliders on the right side), then go back up to clk69 -clk74(sliders on the left side) and set all the minimum values to 1212mv


----------



## apparition462

Whats more important for the acx card temps? Intake or exhaust?


----------



## DeathAngel74

a 140mm intake fan right in front of the card helps. my card idles at 25C and 46-52C gaming


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Whats more important for the acx card temps? Intake or exhaust?


You can't have intake with no exhaust. Nor can you have exhaust with no intake.
What is your current cooling situation like?


----------



## Karoths

acx 1x8 pin


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> You can't have intake with no exhaust. Nor can you have exhaust with no intake.
> What is your current cooling situation like?


1 140mm intake 1 140mm exhaust. What i meant to say is for acx cards that dump air into the case is it more important to have more intakes or more exhausts, as i only have 3 fans to play with. Also no side fan mount its a full window define r4 black pearl w/ window


----------



## $ilent

Evening all!

I am selling off my two MSI GTX 970 Gaming GPUs, each with an EK waterblock. One of the cards seems to be golden, it does 1392Mhz stock boost, overclocks to 1671mhz core and has ASIC rating of 87%. The other isnt bad either, doing over 1600mhz core overclock.

If your interested please PM me or check out my listing in the marketplace *here -* http://www.overclock.net/t/1581067/uk-for-sale-high-clocking-msi-gtx-970s-qnix-qx2710-1440p-monitor/0_100

Thanks, ill keep em up on OCN for a few days before putting them on ebay.


----------



## white owl

@apps
@apparition

Are you using the HDD cages?
(I'm asking you both because you have the same case.)

I'd do this:


Remove the PCI-E filler plates.
Front intake, bottom intake, and back exhaust.

Or you could turn the cooler 90* so it blows air up and turn all of your fans into intakes. Positive pressure will push out the top.
I have 4 140mm intake fans (air rushes out the back through the fan mount location, PCI-E slots and the I/O area (shield removed)) that barely need to spin.

Under a full system load ([email protected]) my fans can be set to 30% (minimum) or 100% and the difference won't be 2c on the GPU or CPU.
1.375v @ 4.8Ghz and can't break 65c under non-synthetic loads...with the heat of a bios modded GTX 980 two inches away.
...with a $30 cooler and cheap-o push pull.


----------



## D3XXX

I've been skimming through here and seems like there's some solid work going on.

Has there been any incidents of bricking or any long term issues?

I have two Gigabyte Windforce G1 (with Hynix







memory)

1000 watt gold rated antec semi modular psu

about a total 950 CFM of air cooling, 400 of it directly pulling air away from the GTX 970s

Nothing but my i7 4790K is OCd (to 5.1 ghz). Worth the risk?


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> I've been skimming through here and seems like there's some solid work going on.
> 
> Has there been any incidents of bricking or any long term issues?
> 
> I have two Gigabyte Windforce G1 (with Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memory)
> 
> 1000 watt gold rated antec semi modular psu
> 
> about a total 950 CFM of air cooling, 400 of it directly pulling air away from the GTX 970s
> 
> Nothing but my i7 4790K is OCd (to 5.1 ghz). Worth the risk?


No risk at all (unless your power goes out during flash) but you wont brick from flashing a bad bios because we just take your default bios and edit values. Literally when you flash it says are you sure you want to change from 84.00.34.90 to 84.00.34.90 (not exact version of course) but thats just an example, to your pc it looks like your just reflashing the bios already on the card with a few changed values.
Is it worth the risk? Definetly, the small risk is your power goes out during flash, the benefits, higher oc potential higher tdp higher voltage, no gpu boost so your gpu wont downclock at 67c. Even playing a game that uses 10% of your gpu will use your full OC, my 980ti playing cs:go or call of duty uses 10% of the gpu and runs at the full 1405 mhz. Fully worth it gpu boost sucks

Btw nice 4790k oc, what voltage and what cpu cooler?


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> No risk at all (unless your power goes out during flash) but you wont brick from flashing a bad bios because we just take your default bios and edit values. Literally when you flash it says are you sure you want to change from 84.00.34.90 to 84.00.34.90 (not exact version of course) but thats just an example, to your pc it looks like your just reflashing the bios already on the card with a few changed values.
> Is it worth the risk? Definetly, the small risk is your power goes out during flash, the benefits, higher oc potential higher tdp higher voltage, no gpu boost so your gpu wont downclock at 67c. Even playing a game that uses 10% of your gpu will use your full OC, my 980ti playing cs:go or call of duty uses 10% of the gpu and runs at the full 1405 mhz. Fully worth it gpu boost sucks
> 
> Btw nice 4790k oc, what voltage and what cpu cooler?


Ty, although the silicone lottery takes most of the credit (not the company the actual luck of the draw).

1.385 VID , Coollaboratories Liquid Pro TPM, Noctua D15, Asus Hero VII mobo.

for 49 multi 45 cache 1.374 VID

Been experimenting with raising cache multi, but to get it higher than 40 I have to settle for 4.9 ghz and 45x cache, not sure whats better just been fooling around. I just got damned lucky with my chip.

With a custom timer resolution and unparked cores it tops out at about 79 after long periods of use, idles at 35.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Even playing a game that uses 10% of your gpu will use your full OC, my 980ti playing cs:go or call of duty uses 10% of the gpu and runs at the full 1405 mhz. Fully worth it gpu boost sucks
> 
> Btw nice 4790k oc, what voltage and what cpu cooler?


Main reason for overclocking is actually specifically for Doom 2 mods (CS:GO) and Doom 3 mods (Call of Easy) as they are still so insanely sensitive to clockspeeds. I'm a big CS player, well used to be for 9 years haven't had the time lately and no longer want to pay for ESEA (matchmaking is a total waste of time even with LEM+ unless you're lucky to run into the odd pugs with Hiko or Adren as it's an easy win compared to the majority of global elites who cheat their way up. Not to mention DMG/LE is a total joke now. and even then you're stuck on 64 tick servers).

How would it be beneficial for a game that is highly CPU bound to be running full speed on GPU? Wouldn't that just be wasted power? (sorry graphics card OCing I'm not well versed in, I just know that it seems overclocking them tends to reduce lifespan dramatically). Only people I know with GPUs that failed OCd.


----------



## Cannonkill

can ii have a MSI 970 g4 gaming bios with the power limit up and the voltage unlocked to the 1.312v bec i cant seem to get mine to force that voltage?


----------



## apps455

Like youve said, these games are sensitive to gpu clock speeds, with stock bios they were all over the place between 1100 mhz and 1304 mhz and all the bouncing around caused micro stutter which was fixed with a flash. And my overclock doesnt effect longevity becase its a small overclock to 1405 mhz, so small of an OC its still running a sage stock 1.187v. The temps are great. And also cod is starting to get gpu heavy. Im playing bo3 max settings 1080p my 980ti is at 50% gpu usage and used 5.5-5.8 gb of vram and 8.2 gb of system ram. My 980ti will last a long time however idc i only keep gpus for a year. As soon as the best pascal card comes out (1080ti or whatever they call it) im getting the evga hybrid card of that. So i only need it to last 1-2 years. My 780 with a bios flash lasted since launch til a few months ago which is quite a bit of time with no signs of degrading. Still works amazing just love upgrading gpus. If it was running 1.2+ volts id understand where you are coming from but my overclock is super mild and on stock volts

In my opinion as long as voltage is stock gpu life span wont change


----------



## apps455

So i added a 140mm nf-a14 fan its bottom mounted under the gpu running at 900 rpm. I have noticed little difference maybe 1-2C drop in temps, the case is on a flat surface pretty good ventilation idk. Maybe ill remove the pci-e covers i just dont think it will do anythijg for temps as they arent getting warm. The acx cooler is shooting the hot air out at my cases side panel window cant add a fan there cuz its a window. So idk my temps right now are 56-59c playing bo3, durring benchmarks temps are 68-72c


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> can ii have a MSI 970 g4 gaming bios with the power limit up and the voltage unlocked to the 1.312v bec i cant seem to get mine to force that voltage?


There is no way to make monitoring software show anything above 1.275v for the 970. For whatever reason, that's the highest voltage that will be shown - regardless of what the voltage is set to in the BIOS. Without a multimeter, there's no way to really know if the extra voltage is being delivered.


----------



## apps455

So i raised my pc like 3 inches off the ground by putting the front 2 case feet and back 2 case feet on top of card board boxes so that the middle area (psu intake and the 140mm fan) is free and my gpu temps went from gaming 57-59C to 52-54C and benchmarks from 68-73c to 64-67C. Anyone know of a good way to raise it off the ground sturdy? Its really flimsy right now and im afraid its gonna fall. Or is there any good pc cases that raise it a lot?

Edit: i put a college book under the first two feet and another one under the back two feet, psu temps are much lower and so are gpu temps. I cant wait til pascal comes out gonna water cool that **** day 1 too late for my 980ti wish i got the hybrid one


----------



## Tweak3D

asus_strix_980_TI.zip 152k .zip file


Whats the recommended starting point for an Asus Strix 980 TI with stock cooling? With AB, I can hit 150 on the core and 200 extra on the memory. Only performance caps I see in GPU-z are PWR and VREL. Can these be fixed with a small voltage boost? Looking to see if I can disable boost and just have a constant overclock.

ASIC Quality is 73.9%.

I can see in Heaven, that is says 1550 on the core and 3700 on the memory, but in GPU-Z it looks a bit lower (looks like its boosting to 1350).



and a screenshot from a recent gaming session:



Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> So i raised my pc like 3 inches off the ground by putting the front 2 case feet and back 2 case feet on top of card board boxes so that the middle area (psu intake and the 140mm fan) is free and my gpu temps went from gaming 57-59C to 52-54C and benchmarks from 68-73c to 64-67C. Anyone know of a good way to raise it off the ground sturdy? Its really flimsy right now and im afraid its gonna fall. Or is there any good pc cases that raise it a lot?
> 
> Edit: i put a college book under the first two feet and another one under the back two feet, psu temps are much lower and so are gpu temps. I cant wait til pascal comes out gonna water cool that **** day 1 too late for my 980ti wish i got the hybrid one


You got some seriously limited airflow if lifting your PC higher off the ground is netting that kind of drop IMO. or unless you have a fan randomly mounted on the bottom as an intake.

Watercooling is a waste of time and money IMO, at least for CPUs

Ghettorig.png 46k .png file
. And far too expensive when you want to meet performance per $ of air cooling. Only thing its really good for is when silence and aesthetics are more important than performance.

Then again I'm new to GPU overclocking etc, maybe there are some advantages to GPU watercooling I am about to learn about.

That's the airflow in my ghetto rig. Air flow is between 941 and 988 CFM due to +/- Tolerances of the Jetflos.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> quick question, I ordered a noctua NF-A14 140 mm case fan supposedly super quiet and moves a lot of air (also pricey) so that I could bottom mount the fan and have it shoot air at my 980 Ti, what kind of temperature decrease can I see from this? maybe 5C?


Hello

It depend on the airflow in your case if bad now you will see good improvement if strong enough you will not see difference at all..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak3D*
> 
> asus_strix_980_TI.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Whats the recommended starting point for an Asus Strix 980 TI with stock cooling? With AB, I can hit 150 on the core and 200 extra on the memory. Only performance caps I see in GPU-z are PWR and VREL. Can these be fixed with a small voltage boost? Looking to see if I can disable boost and just have a constant overclock.
> 
> ASIC Quality is 73.9%.
> 
> I can see in Heaven, that is says 1550 on the core and 3700 on the memory, but in GPU-Z it looks a bit lower (looks like its boosting to 1350).
> 
> 
> 
> and a screenshot from a recent gaming session:
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

give this a try

Strix980TI__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 425W TDP & little aggressive fan curve MSI AB









many replies above anyone looking for custom bios ?


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It depend on the airflow in your case if bad now you will see good improvement if strong enough you will not see difference at all..
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Strix980TI__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 425W TDP & little aggressive fan curve MSI AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many replies above anyone looking for custom bios ?


I am thinking about trying one for a Gigabyte Windforce F51 firmware flashed G1 edition. But am worried about frying my cards (call me paranoid). I believe those are the very same cards you use, Mr. Dark?


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It depend on the airflow in your case if bad now you will see good improvement if strong enough you will not see difference at all...


This, one noctua isn't going to change much at only 68 CFM, sickleflos can be had for 5.99 USD and move 69 CFM at 120 mm and are very quiet. Perhaps not as as quiet as the noctua but not as expensive either, or big. I recently swapped out 5 sickleflos for 5 jetflos and the difference has been huge, but so has the noise level, but I have been spending a lot of time on my steam link so IDGAF about how loud my PC is 2 floors up, or while wearing headphones.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There is no way to make monitoring software show anything above 1.275v for the 970. For whatever reason, that's the highest voltage that will be shown - regardless of what the voltage is set to in the BIOS. Without a multimeter, there's no way to really know if the extra voltage is being delivered.


i know this but when it reports 1.275 its at 1.312v and i cant get it to force that


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It depend on the airflow in your case if bad now you will see good improvement if strong enough you will not see difference at all..
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Strix980TI__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 425W TDP & little aggressive fan curve MSI AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many replies above anyone looking for custom bios ?


What would I need in preparation to flash a GTX 970 windforce gigabyte G1 that has already been flashed to F51 firmware?

Is it worth always running at maximum speed even for doom mod games like Call of Easy and Counter Strike Global offensive?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> I am thinking about trying one for a Gigabyte Windforce F51 firmware flashed G1 edition. But am worried about frying my cards (call me paranoid). I believe those are the very same cards you use, Mr. Dark?


Hello

Yes, I have 2 G1 card one is Rev 1.1 and 1.0 both OC to 1506mhz..

If you looking to flash your card watch the video in the first page








Quote:


> Is it worth always running at maximum speed even for doom mod games like Call of Easy and Counter Strike Global offensive?


Nvidia driver will determine which clock the card will boost to depend on the gpu load so higher clock for old games mean nothing in term of gain FPS


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes, I have 2 G1 card one is Rev 1.1 and 1.0 both OC to 1506mhz..
> 
> If you looking to flash your card watch the video in the first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia driver will determine which clock the card will boost to depend on the gpu load so higher clock for old games mean nothing in term of gain FPS


Even with the modded bios? I didn't expect it to yield any boost. Even with forced 8xSQ AA and 8x Supersampling black ops 3 gives me about 170-250 fps, for counter strike the only thing that limits my frames is my fps cap of 130 to lower input latency and packet discrepancy. I tend to only use 16x ansio for cs as I've heard AA can introduce input latency but if I'm playing matchmaking I turn 8x MSAA on and the cap never budges from 130. I'm wondering more for fallout 4 and battlefield games. I have 4 jetfos pulling the air from my gpus and a fairly aggressive fan curve on GPU, fans are all PWM mode set to max. With after burner I was able to play fallout 4 with 1525 clock and +50 mhz on ram adding 50 mV and maxing out power capabilities. What's the actual danger zone for these cards in terms of thermals and voltage? Will the custom bios down clock out of game and in games that aren't as demanding? Or does is it similar to removing speedstepping from Intel and keeping turbo to OC properly?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Even with the modded bios? I didn't expect it to yield any boost. Even with forced 8xSQ AA and 8x Supersampling black ops 3 gives me about 170-250 fps, for counter strike the only thing that limits my frames is my fps cap of 130 to lower input latency and packet discrepancy. I tend to only use 16x ansio for cs as I've heard AA can introduce input latency but if I'm playing matchmaking I turn 8x MSAA on and the cap never budges from 130. I'm wondering more for fallout 4 and battlefield games. I have 4 jetfos pulling the air from my gpus and a fairly aggressive fan curve on GPU, fans are all PWM mode set to max. With after burner I was able to play fallout 4 with 1525 clock and +50 mhz on ram adding 50 mV and maxing out power capabilities. What's the actual danger zone for these cards in terms of thermals and voltage? Will the custom bios down clock out of game and in games that aren't as demanding? Or does is it similar to removing speedstepping from Intel and keeping turbo to OC properly?


The driver will push the clock depend on the gpu usage +50% in general = full clock, in BO III & Fallout 4 the gpu will boost to full clock no doubt but i'm not sure about counter I never play it ..

With custom bios I'm sure an 1530/3.7ghz is easy and you can push more since the G1 cooler capable for 1.300v

In general keep the card under 85c and 1.300v is your limit


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hey! Mr.Dark

I`ve gotten myself a Zotac 980TI AMP! (refrence PCB) with a Asiq of 84.3%, 1505/2005mhz on stock voltage is stable, but powerlimit is stopping me from achiving higher :/

How the heck can i save the bios through nvflash? I need a favor, and that is to increase the power limit only a bit higher









Cheers!

EDIT: The card is under water, so so need to fix stuff there either ^^


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey! Mr.Dark
> 
> I`ve gotten myself a Zotac 980TI AMP! (refrence PCB) with a Asiq of 84.3%, 1505/2005mhz on stock voltage is stable, but powerlimit is stopping me from achiving higher :/
> 
> How the heck can i save the bios through nvflash? I need a favor, and that is to increase the power limit only a bit higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> EDIT: The card is under water, so so need to fix stuff there either ^^


Hello there

84% ASIC is awesome dude







you can use Gpu-z to save the bios


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> 84% ASIC is awesome dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can use Gpu-z to save the bios


First thing i tried :/

Says my device is not supported so i guessed i had to do it through nvflash?

Yeah, it was a pretty good card, hoping to get 1600Mhz with custom bios :-D


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The driver will push the clock depend on the gpu usage +50% in general = full clock, in BO III & Fallout 4 the gpu will boost to full clock no doubt but i'm not sure about counter I never play it ..
> 
> With custom bios I'm sure an 1530/3.7ghz is easy and you can push more since the G1 cooler capable for 1.300v
> 
> In general keep the card under 85c and 1.300v is your limit


I'm having issues saving my Bios, keeps giving me an nvflash.exe error. I am watching the tutorial.

Given we have the same card, and I likely won't have money to replace this PC for 3 years, should I maybe just go with your values? or is 1530/3.7 viable for the desired time period?

Can I use your custom bios and the Gigabyte app to flash?

Yes I have an administrator account... nvflash.exe from the first page is just crashing all together


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> First thing i tried :/
> 
> Says my device is not supported so i guessed i had to do it through nvflash?
> 
> Yeah, it was a pretty good card, hoping to get 1600Mhz with custom bios :-D


Okay go with Nvflash use this command " nvflash --save filename.rom " ? , latest gpu-z version should work though


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay go with Nvflash use this command " nvflash --save filename.rom " ? , latest gpu-z version should work though


Will do! Just haft to make the nvflash program work properly. Always had the issue forgetting how it work with CMD and such even though i have flashed probably 10-20 times now ^^

Will get back here ASAP!

Cheers! :-D


----------



## D3XXX

nevermind, it was afterburner interfering, I was able to save the bios.


----------



## D3XXX

Okay bios saved.

https://gyazo.com/4243ce942a7c12670608f1c96cc7e08b

Current info from card from GPU-Z


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The driver will push the clock depend on the gpu usage +50% in general = full clock, in BO III & Fallout 4 the gpu will boost to full clock no doubt but i'm not sure about counter I never play it ..
> 
> With custom bios I'm sure an 1530/3.7ghz is easy and you can push more since the G1 cooler capable for 1.300v
> 
> In general keep the card under 85c and 1.300v is your limit


Okay I think I am ready to do a flash to a custom BIOS. Would you be so kind as to donate one with the values 1530/3.7 if you think it'll be viable long term (3 years, I do not leave my computer on for extended periods of time, usually 5 hours max)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Okay bios saved.
> 
> https://gyazo.com/4243ce942a7c12670608f1c96cc7e08b
> 
> Current info from card from GPU-Z


Waiting for the original bios


----------



## D3XXX

GM204.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Waiting for the original bios


Oh sorry haha. New to all this.


----------



## D3XXX

I hope I did that right, the .rom file wouldn't attach to the site. I used 7zip.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> I hope I did that right, the .rom file wouldn't attach to the site. I used 7zip.


that's fine









give this a try

970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & 310W TDP & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> that's fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & 310W TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Thank you very much!

Wish me luck haha.


----------



## D3XXX

nvflash keeps crashing when I try to enter commands -_-


----------



## blaze2210

You have to open the command prompt, then use nvflash from within the command prompt. Double-clicking the nvflash.exe doesn't open the program.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You have to open the command prompt, then use nvflash from within the command prompt. Double-clicking the nvflash.exe doesn't open the program.


ah thank you.


----------



## D3XXX

https://gyazo.com/b5d6da72ed2405c6a54a40c70bb59cf2

What am I doing wrong here. I'm not super familiar with command prompt but I put the extracted folder on my desktop and tried running it and tried forcing commands just keeps giving errors.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I have the same issue. It worked fine in windows 7 & 8.1 but win10 is a bich :8


----------



## D3XXX

Can I use the Gigabyte utility?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> https://gyazo.com/b5d6da72ed2405c6a54a40c70bb59cf2
> 
> What am I doing wrong here. I'm not super familiar with command prompt but I put the extracted folder on my desktop and tried running it and tried forcing commands just keeps giving errors.


Watch the video in the first page but in general

1- copy Nvflash folder to drive C
2- copy the custom bios to Nvflash folder
3- disable the card from Device manager
4- open CMD as Admin
5- type cd /nvflash
6- nvflash --list ( for multiple card )
7- nvflash --index=x ( x card number from previous list )
8- nvflash biosname.rom and hit enter then Y should work just fine
9- restart
10-enable the graphic card from device manager


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Can I use the Gigabyte utility?


Dosen`t work as far as i know sadly. Woulden`t work at all when i had my 2x 980s with custom bios. (Tried to flash from custom to stock bios)


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Watch the video in the first page but in general
> 
> 1- copy Nvflash folder to drive C
> 2- copy the custom bios to Nvflash folder
> 3- disable the card from Device manager
> 4- open CMD as Admin
> 5- type cd /nvflash
> 6- nvflash --list ( for multiple card )
> 7- nvflash --index=x ( x card number from previous list )
> 8- nvflash biosname.rom and hit enter then Y should work just fine
> 9- restart
> 10-enable the graphic card from device manager


The problem for me is to save the bios so someone like you can mod it for me.

Damn, i feel like a complete noob when i can`t even manage to open the program









in CMD i type this : C:\Windows\system32>C:\nvflash\nvflash.folder\nvflash.exe


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Can I use the Gigabyte utility?


No, will not work. that utility will broke the bios.. black screen after flashing ..
Quote:


> The problem for me is to save the bios so someone like you can mod it for me.
> 
> Damn, i feel like a complete noob when i can`t even manage to open the program tongue.gif


Oops. still after that steps ? It's very easy dude

read this guise

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No, will not work. that utility will broke the bios.. black screen after flashing ..
> Oops. still after that steps ? It's very easy dude
> 
> read this guise
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


Done it before, will read the dec. and try again. wasted a hour messing with this ^^


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Well, one step closer!

But it gives me a error

(Crappy norwegian trans..)

This app can not run on your computer, please contact blah blah.. only gives me the option to exit the error message.

CMD was opened in admin.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Well, one step closer!
> 
> But it gives me a error
> 
> (Crappy norwegian trans..)
> 
> This app can not run on your computer, please contact blah blah.. only gives me the option to exit the error message.
> 
> CMD was opened in admin.


Net framwork 3.5 installed ? if not download maxwell bios editor and open it, windows will install it automatically


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Watch the video in the first page but in general
> 
> 1- copy Nvflash folder to drive C
> 2- copy the custom bios to Nvflash folder
> 3- disable the card from Device manager
> 4- open CMD as Admin
> 5- type cd /nvflash
> 6- nvflash --list ( for multiple card )
> 7- nvflash --index=x ( x card number from previous list )
> 8- nvflash biosname.rom and hit enter then Y should work just fine
> 9- restart
> 10-enable the graphic card from device manager


tyvm I think it worked for both cards. If I save the bioses from the card and zip them and send them to you would that confirm both cards were flashed?

F.zip 272k .zip file


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Net framwork 3.5 installed ? if not download maxwell bios editor and open it, windows will install it automatically


It would let me install so i supposed it`s installed yes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> tyvm I think it worked for both cards. If I save the bioses from the card and zip them and send them to you would that confirm both cards were flashed?
> 
> F.zip 272k .zip file


I check that already both flashed to same bios








Quote:


> It would let me install so i supposed it`s installed yes.


Some picture from the error message can help us a lot


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Here, It`s on Norwegian..

Trans: This app can not run on your PC.

Contact the publisher of the program to find a version that suits your pc .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I check that already both flashed to same bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some picture from the error message can help us a lot


Thank you sir!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Here, It`s on Norwegian..
> 
> Trans: This app can not run on your PC.
> 
> Contact the publisher of the program to find a version that suits your pc .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try difference Nvflash

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
Quote:


> Thank you sir!


You'r welcome


----------



## GreedyMuffin

FIXED IT!

Wasting 2.5 hours... my problem was that i was using a 32bit version... -_-

Zotac980TiAMP.zip 203k .zip file


Does this work as a ZIP? Had to rename it?

Higher power target is my biggest wish, nothing else as long as i can adjust the voltage myself in msi af. untill i find a 110% stable oc.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> FIXED IT!
> 
> Wasting 2.5 hours... my problem was that i was using a 32bit version... -_-
> 
> Zotac980TiAMP.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> Does this work as a ZIP? Had to rename it?
> 
> Higher power target is my biggest wish, nothing else as long as i can adjust the voltage myself in msi af. untill i find a 110% stable oc.


No its broken


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Zotac980TiAMP.zip 152k .zip file


So, i installed Winrar and made it into a ok file now.

Tell me if it works now ^^

EDIT: Sendt a email to myself with my original bios, so now i can`t loose it ^^


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Zotac980TiAMP.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> So, i installed Winrar and made it into a ok file now.
> 
> Tell me if it works now ^^
> 
> EDIT: Sendt a email to myself with my original bios, so now i can`t loose it ^^


Here you go

Zotac980TiAMP__TDP_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Zotac980TiAMP__TDP_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


THANK YOU! Gave you some rep :-D


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> You got some seriously limited airflow if lifting your PC higher off the ground is netting that kind of drop IMO. or unless you have a fan randomly mounted on the bottom as an intake.
> 
> Watercooling is a waste of time and money IMO, at least for CPUs
> 
> Ghettorig.png 46k .png file
> . And far too expensive when you want to meet performance per $ of air cooling. Only thing its really good for is when silence and aesthetics are more important than performance.
> 
> Then again I'm new to GPU overclocking etc, maybe there are some advantages to GPU watercooling I am about to learn about.
> 
> That's the airflow in my ghetto rig. Air flow is between 941 and 988 CFM due to +/- Tolerances of the Jetflos.


I like water cooling on both for many reasons. FIrst off water cooling cpu makes it so that there is no hot air going to the gpu, all the heat goes away quick and low temps. Highest ive seen at 4.4 ghz is 50C. And for gpus water cooling is a MUCH bigger deal as there is a limited amount of air coolers and all are designed to run at 60-70C which makes the fans loud. Water cooling is much quieter (at least at load which is more important) than air. FOr gpus water cooling makes the temps even lower than cpus, a gpu on acx coolers or msi or any of those gets temps from mid 60s to low 70s with a fan curve at 100% load. With water cooling a gpu it helps a lot, 40-50C at 100% load with an OC and its super quiet only needs fans to be at like 400 rpm to do anything. Water cooling is more effecting on gpus than cpus but I put one on my cpu cuz its quiet, looks cool, cools very well, and gets heat away from gpu. Only heat in my case comes from GPU sincei t has an ACX cooler.

ANd the reason my temps dropped 5-7C at load lifting off the ground is cuz now the bottom mounted intake 140 mm fan has room to breathe. its sucking a TON of air at only 900 rpm. just 900 rpm lowered temps 5-7C which is great. Air flow in my case is pretty good. Temps were fine at 57-59C in game but having temps lower makes my pc quiet. Since for my ACX cooler its not audible til 57% fan. so since my fan curve is 1% per 1C it goes from needing 57% fan (audible) to 52-53% fan (not audible) very helpful.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> I like water cooling on both for many reasons. FIrst off water cooling cpu makes it so that there is no hot air going to the gpu, all the heat goes away quick and low temps. Highest ive seen at 4.4 ghz is 50C. And for gpus water cooling is a MUCH bigger deal as there is a limited amount of air coolers and all are designed to run at 60-70C which makes the fans loud. Water cooling is much quieter (at least at load which is more important) than air. FOr gpus water cooling makes the temps even lower than cpus, a gpu on acx coolers or msi or any of those gets temps from mid 60s to low 70s with a fan curve at 100% load. With water cooling a gpu it helps a lot, 40-50C at 100% load with an OC and its super quiet only needs fans to be at like 400 rpm to do anything. Water cooling is more effecting on gpus than cpus but I put one on my cpu cuz its quiet, looks cool, cools very well, and gets heat away from gpu. Only heat in my case comes from GPU sincei t has an ACX cooler.
> 
> ANd the reason my temps dropped 5-7C at load lifting off the ground is cuz now the bottom mounted intake 140 mm fan has room to breathe. its sucking a TON of air at only 900 rpm. just 900 rpm lowered temps 5-7C which is great. Air flow in my case is pretty good. Temps were fine at 57-59C in game but having temps lower makes my pc quiet. Since for my ACX cooler its not audible til 57% fan. so since my fan curve is 1% per 1C it goes from needing 57% fan (audible) to 52-53% fan (not audible) very helpful.


Well there you have it







, bottom intake fan it was indeed.









IIRC its the A15 you got? it only pulls 68 CFM at full speed, and with how quiet it is I don't see why you don't just max it out.

That's pretty impressive from the GPU aspect, definitely good to know. Although from CPU aspect, assuming it's an i7, that's about on par with a stock intel cooler and good case airflow. With a D15 that would be disappointing, and with any directional aftermarket cooler, even something like 212 evo, you can entirely direct hot air away from GPUs.

Reasons for my airflow being the way it is because my GPUs vent down, and not out the back of the case so I have the airflow modded to accommodate them.

Lol you definitely would NOT want to know know how loud my PC is on full blast. The Jetflows are 35 dB each at full load haha. I just don't care because as of late I have been using the Steam Link lot, and use headphones for gaming mostly. But if you think GPUs sound loud I'm sure my 5 jetflos would warp your perspective instantly







.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Well there you have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , bottom intake fan it was indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC its the A15 you got? it only pulls 68 CFM at full speed, and with how quiet it is I don't see why you don't just max it out.
> 
> That's pretty impressive from the GPU aspect, definitely good to know. Although from CPU aspect, assuming it's an i7, that's about on par with a stock intel cooler and good case airflow. With a D15 that would be disappointing, and with any directional aftermarket cooler, even something like 212 evo, you can entirely direct hot air away from GPUs.
> 
> Reasons for my airflow being the way it is because my GPUs vent down, and not out the back of the case so I have the airflow modded to accommodate them.
> 
> Lol you definitely would NOT want to know know how loud my PC is on full blast. The Jetflows are 35 dB each at full load haha. I just don't care because as of late I have been using the Steam Link lot, and use headphones for gaming mostly. But if you think GPUs sound loud I'm sure my 5 jetflos would warp your perspective instantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol ya yours is loud, my desktop is right next to me so i like it quiet, I have it at about 17db at full load right now. WHich is quieter than rustling leaves







. And my water cooler for my cpu is an h60 so it only has a 120mm rad, either way 53C i7 4790k 4.4ghz at 100% load using p95 is not bad, it idles at 19C games its 42-48C. Plus quieter than a heatsink. Stock heatsinks are no where near that, look up stock heatsinks for the 4790k people are hitting 70C easy

and the bottom mounted fan I got is an A14, its very quiet at 900 rpm, its still quiet at full speed but its louder than the rest of the system (and its only a 1C difference). the whole point of buying this fan was to make my gpu quiet enough to not be audible and turning the case fan full speed makes it pointless lol. Now all my components are under 55C at all times which is great and my PC is no louder than 18 decibels full load.


----------



## yordan159753

Hello. I have a gtx 970 G1 gaming and run it at 1503/4001MHz 1.256V, but when my gpu usage, core clock and voltage drop in game like for example in the Witcher 3 inventory screen my OC can crash sometimes if I stay in th inventory screen for too long. Can you mod the BIOS so that the clock and the voltage never drop under the highest I've set them to in games?

vga_bios_n970g14d_f3.zip 703k .zip file


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Question!

Is it possible to mod a bios so the boost is 1505/2005Mhz by default with default (stock) voltage?

Seems like this card is really good!


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Lol ya yours is loud, my desktop is right next to me so i like it quiet, I have it at about 17db at full load right now. WHich is quieter than rustling leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And my water cooler for my cpu is an h60 so it only has a 120mm rad, either way 53C i7 4790k 4.4ghz at 100% load using p95 is not bad, it idles at 19C games its 42-48C. Plus quieter than a heatsink. Stock heatsinks are no where near that, look up stock heatsinks for the 4790k people are hitting 70C easy
> 
> and the bottom mounted fan I got is an A14, its very quiet at 900 rpm, its still quiet at full speed but its louder than the rest of the system (and its only a 1C difference). the whole point of buying this fan was to make my gpu quiet enough to not be audible and turning the case fan full speed makes it pointless lol. Now all my components are under 55C at all times which is great and my PC is no louder than 18 decibels full load.


Well I wasn't referring to synthetics but yeah if that's the kind of cooling you get with synthetics its nothing to scoff at. I was more referring to how with good case airflow 4.4 turbod 4790Ks don't hit very high temps.

I'll have to consider water cooling more seriously for my next build, especially with the newer ones that are coming out. Would you suggest , say two cheap closed loops (single gpu set up) vs more expensive set ups?

Can't remember the benchmarking I saw, but with good TPM the noctua D15 was able to compete with water cooling up until the 600$ mark. I used the same D14 for my last 3 builds and would have used it for this one too had it not had issues with RAM height.

I'm assuming watercooling a graphics card voids your warranty? I can only imagine how low you could get the temps using Liquid Pro TPM. Probably would be too cheap to watercool my CPU but definitely something to consider for GPUs.

That being said I never thought my case was loud until I added the Jetflos, and I can assign different curves when I bother to. With sickleflos instead I was getting fine temps and the megaflos are very quiet.
It's not like I need the jetflos to maintain my CPU oc, I could likely get away with just one noctua rear exhaust fan + two on the heatsink. I just wanted to give my dual windforce cards some more ventilation.


----------



## D3XXX

My TDP never seems to go above like 27% is this normal?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yes. It was probably made that way.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> My TDP never seems to go above like 27% is this normal?


Depends on what the TDP is set to in the bios and what kind of clocks / voltage you're running.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yordan159753*
> 
> Hello. I have a gtx 970 G1 gaming and run it at 1503/4001MHz 1.256V, but when my gpu usage, core clock and voltage drop in game like for example in the Witcher 3 inventory screen my OC can crash sometimes if I stay in th inventory screen for too long. Can you mod the BIOS so that the clock and the voltage never drop under the highest I've set them to in games?
> 
> vga_bios_n970g14d_f3.zip 703k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Question!
> 
> Is it possible to mod a bios so the boost is 1505/2005Mhz by default with default (stock) voltage?
> 
> Seems like this card is really good!


Hello

to do that I need specific voltage. if we leave the voltage open the card will throttle under load..
Quote:


> My TDP never seems to go above like 27% is this normal?


I remember your bios have 340W TDP so you should see around 60%under 100% load?


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Hello
> 
> to do that I need specific voltage. if we leave the voltage open the card will throttle under load..
> I remember your bios have 340W TDP so you should see around 60%under 100% load?


Well I have an SLI setup and running Fallout 4 under maxed out everything I think it hit mybe 34%? I will go double check using GPU-Z open again


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Hello
> 
> to do that I need specific voltage. if we leave the voltage open the card will throttle under load..
> I remember your bios have 340W TDP so you should see around 60%under 100% load?


Well running Fallout 4 1080p with everything maxed out it only goes to 39%


----------



## D3XXX

Running Fallout 4 in 4k using DSR which is barely playable only pulled 34%


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Well I wasn't referring to synthetics but yeah if that's the kind of cooling you get with synthetics its nothing to scoff at. I was more referring to how with good case airflow 4.4 turbod 4790Ks don't hit very high temps.
> 
> I'll have to consider water cooling more seriously for my next build, especially with the newer ones that are coming out. Would you suggest , say two cheap closed loops (single gpu set up) vs more expensive set ups?
> 
> Can't remember the benchmarking I saw, but with good TPM the noctua D15 was able to compete with water cooling up until the 600$ mark. I used the same D14 for my last 3 builds and would have used it for this one too had it not had issues with RAM height.
> 
> I'm assuming watercooling a graphics card voids your warranty? I can only imagine how low you could get the temps using Liquid Pro TPM. Probably would be too cheap to watercool my CPU but definitely something to consider for GPUs.
> 
> That being said I never thought my case was loud until I added the Jetflos, and I can assign different curves when I bother to. With sickleflos instead I was getting fine temps and the megaflos are very quiet.
> It's not like I need the jetflos to maintain my CPU oc, I could likely get away with just one noctua rear exhaust fan + two on the heatsink. I just wanted to give my dual windforce cards some more ventilation.


Water cooling is great, love the fact that airflow doesnt even really effect temps, and ya aida64 stressing cpu cpu cache and system memory temps are like 53C. And water cooling gpus only voids warranty for some companies.EVGA you can take it apart and water cool it without voiding warranty (unless you break something taking it apart). Plus a lot of companies are starting to offer cards with closed loops pre installed. Water cooling is gonna always beat air just because of physics. Its gonna be quieter too. Water removesheat faster and more efficently than air its that simple. And ive owned several closed loops never had one leak. I buy the corsair ones. The tubing is very sturdy too.


----------



## D3XXX

Well since Sandy Bridge a lot of benchmarks showed how inefficient economically watercooling was for CPUs and often times inferior.

But good to know with some companies it doesn't void your warranty. I don't know if the physics universally work in favour of water though, discounting noise. I mean a tiny little heatsink vs a massive 8 conduit heatsink being cooled at the source rather than remotely surely explains the inconsistencies watercooling has seen in recent years for CPUs, no? Although I tend to follow my own methodology more often than not these days, I don't use any synthetics, just check voltages, temps, while playing, while idle, and that's about it, watching for any BSOD. I don't really care about how it does in prime95 for an hour since it'll never see that kind of use.


----------



## ssiperko

Well, I tried the 980Ti HOF bios with no success sorry to say.

I tried it on air only for now in an ambient of 19c and trust me temps aren't an issue as it never touched 40c.

Question? Do I need to touch the voltage at all? I have NVCP set to adaptive.

I have power (1200P) and temp to spare easy peasy. My G1 bios from Dante is set for 600w tdp and works flawless at 1580/8200.

I'm hoping to get as much from a "higher end" card.

SS


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Well since Sandy Bridge a lot of benchmarks showed how inefficient economically watercooling was for CPUs and often times inferior.
> 
> But good to know with some companies it doesn't void your warranty. I don't know if the physics universally work in favour of water though, discounting noise. I mean a tiny little heatsink vs a massive 8 conduit heatsink being cooled at the source rather than remotely surely explains the inconsistencies watercooling has seen in recent years for CPUs, no? Although I tend to follow my own methodology more often than not these days, I don't use any synthetics, just check voltages, temps, while playing, while idle, and that's about it, watching for any BSOD. I don't really care about how it does in prime95 for an hour since it'll never see that kind of use.


Water usually does better unless the water cooler is poor and the air cooler is 100+ dollars. PLus water is doing better temps with super low fan rpm. Like 30% the fan rpm an air cooler needs(why do you think overclockers prefer water and have custom loops? its cuz they help with high voltages more than air). And thats a load of crap about prime95 and other synthetics, eventually you do see those temps. Synthetics provide a worst case scenario. My 980ti bottlenecked my i5 3550 @4ghz in bf4 so my cpu had 100% usage on all 4 cores so playing bf4 gave me same temps as p95. So you will eventually see the worst case scenario, Even if you have an i7, games are starting to utilize hyperthreading very well so the same will happen with them eventually. You will see that kind of use. It happens a lot more with gpus, you see them at 99% usage in game all the time even my 980ti gets 99% usage constant in some games.

btw this is my second account apps and me are same person just 2 dif computers.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Well since Sandy Bridge a lot of benchmarks showed how inefficient economically watercooling was for CPUs and often times inferior.
> 
> But good to know with some companies it doesn't void your warranty. I don't know if the physics universally work in favour of water though, discounting noise. I mean a tiny little heatsink vs a massive 8 conduit heatsink being cooled at the source rather than remotely surely explains the inconsistencies watercooling has seen in recent years for CPUs, no? Although I tend to follow my own methodology more often than not these days, I don't use any synthetics, just check voltages, temps, while playing, while idle, and that's about it, watching for any BSOD. I don't really care about how it does in prime95 for an hour since it'll never see that kind of use.


I'd like to see the links to proof that says water cooling is "often times inferior".... Cause....that's the dumbest thing I've heard in a VERY long time. lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Well, I tried the 980Ti HOF bios with no success sorry to say.
> 
> I tried it on air only for now in an ambient of 19c and trust me temps aren't an issue as it never touched 40c.
> 
> Question? Do I need to touch the voltage at all? I have NVCP set to adaptive.
> 
> I have power (1200P) and temp to spare easy peasy. My G1 bios from Dante is set for 600w tdp and works flawless at 1580/8200.
> 
> I'm hoping to get as much from a "higher end" card.
> 
> SS


Hello

what happen with you ? driver crash ? unstable OC ? gpu clock very low ? some picture for the problem will help me to fix the problem for you..

600W TDP isn't needed for stable OC but if you like to try that no problem let me know








Quote:


> Well running Fallout 4 1080p with everything maxed out it only goes to 39%


If you have no problem at all nothing to worry about.. the lower TDP usage the better for stable OC


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

The voltage GPU-Z reports is 1.19V (or 1.1875V i believe)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> The voltage GPU-Z reports is 1.19V (or 1.1875V i believe)


give this a try

Zotac980TiAMP___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


core clock 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.193v & 440W TDP..

flash and report back


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Zotac980TiAMP___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> core clock 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.193v & 440W TDP..
> 
> flash and report back


Will do! Thank you!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

1506.1Mhz under load, mem is 4001.4Mhz, TDP is 46%.ish under [email protected] with GPU usage at 90%-ish. Voltage is 1.1990V. So a bit higher than usual but no worries, it`s better to have a little more than vice versa :









Thanks! And +Rep!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 1506.1Mhz under load, mem is 4001.4Mhz, TDP is 46%.ish under [email protected] with GPU usage at 90%-ish. Voltage is 1.1990V. So a bit higher than usual but no worries, it`s better to have a little more than vice versa :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! And +Rep!


Nice! Glad its work for you dude


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Well, i see that stock voltage is 1.175 via this .

Is it possible to lower it a tiny bit? I feel like running it on 1.2V is a little much when not needed


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Well, i see that stock voltage is 1.175 via this .
> 
> Is it possible to lower it a tiny bit? I feel like running it on 1.2V is a little much when not needed


Each card have different stock voltage & that picture for GTX 970 not 980 TI ..

my G1 970 have 1.218v stock voltage while many card have 1.200v but if you like to drop the voltage let me know


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Each card have different stock voltage & that picture for GTX 970 not 980 TI ..
> 
> my G1 970 have 1.218v stock voltage while many card have 1.200v but if you like to drop the voltage let me know


Dang it! I searched on 980Ti stock voltage and that was my first link








Thanks for letting me know ^^

Would love 1.900V as i saw in Gpu-Z. I guess we can trust somewhat that program regarding voltage readings?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Dang it! I searched on 980Ti stock voltage and that was my first link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know ^^
> 
> Would love 1.900V as i saw in Gpu-Z. I guess we can trust somewhat that program regarding voltage readings?


Gpu-Z report a little higher voltage for GM200 card but that's fine we set 1.193v and gpu-z report 1.199v its okay the difference 0.006v not big deal by the way..


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Gpu-Z report a little higher voltage for GM200 card but that's fine we set 1.193v and gpu-z report 1.199v its okay the difference 0.006v not big deal by the way..


So when Gpu-Z reports 1.1900V on my card with stock bios it`s really 1.1840V?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> So when Gpu-Z reports 1.1900V on my card with stock bios it`s really 1.1840V?


Not sure about that but its within margin error


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Not sure about that but its within margin error


I see! Thanks!

Maybe i should flash back to my original bios and see? Would it be easier to determine a lower voltage for my card?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I see! Thanks!
> 
> Maybe i should flash back to my original bios and see? Would it be easier to determine a lower voltage for my card?


the stock bios + use mines offset from MSI AB to decrease the voltage. but I doubt you will be able to drop the voltage and stay stable at 1500mhz


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the stock bios + use mines offset from MSI AB to decrease the voltage. but I doubt you will be able to drop the voltage and stay stable at 1500mhz


Well, i was stable using stock bios with only adding core and mem overclock.. So i guess i should be stable. So at 1.1900V was completely stable, i could even go to 1527 but backed down a bit, since it`s not good being on the egde. ^^

EDIT: NVM the stock voltage was 1.930V.

Still 1527mhz stable on that


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Well, i was stable using stock bios with only adding core and mem overclock.. So i guess i should be stable. So at 1.1900V was completely stable, i could even go to 1527 but backed down a bit, since it`s not good being on the egde. ^^
> 
> EDIT: NVM the stock voltage was 1.930V.
> 
> Still 1527mhz stable on that


Hello

which benchmark& game you'r using there to make sure the card is stable ? In general the best for stability test is GTA V & Witcher 3 & Farcry 4 at max setting with Vsyn-c OFF


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> which benchmark& game you'r using there to make sure the card is stable ? In general the best for stability test is GTA V & Witcher 3 & Farcry 4 at max setting with Vsyn-c OFF


Tested GTA V for a while, fallout 4, Valley benchmark and [email protected] several hours.









Far cry and witcher i got as well, though only FC4 installed.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Tested GTA V for a while, fallout 4, Valley benchmark and [email protected] several hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far cry and witcher i got as well, though only FC4 installed.


Sound like stable to me







once you find the sweet spot report back so we can adjust the bios for 24/7 profile


----------



## Vellinious

I'm trying to help a guy with a STRIX 970, and no matter what I set the bios to, the voltage won't go above 1.212v. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm trying to help a guy with a STRIX 970, and no matter what I set the bios to, the voltage won't go above 1.212v. Is there something I'm missing?


The Strix is voltage locked to 1.212v from the VRM.. but for stable OC set the voltage to 1.212v not higher


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The Strix is voltage locked to 1.212v from the VRM.. but for stable OC set the voltage to 1.212v not higher


Is there a way around it? Software that ASUS put out or something? Like the overvolt tool for the Classy / KPE?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is there a way around it? Software that ASUS put out or something? Like the overvolt tool for the Classy / KPE?


Nothing for strix, when that card out an guy made utility to overvolt the card but that one stop after 344 drivers.. so nothing now


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nothing for strix, when that card out an guy made utility to overvolt the card but that one stop after 344 drivers.. so nothing now


Yeah, I'd seen that one on the KPE forums....damn


----------



## Cannonkill

so i finally got a 11k score in firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9395055?
card is an msi gaming 970 at 1581 core and 1900 on mem but im still hitting the power perf cap ion gpuz. can i put the bios on here and get a higher
power cap from someone


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> so i finally got a 11k score in firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9395055?
> card is an msi gaming 970 at 1581 core and 1900 on mem but im still hitting the power perf cap ion gpuz. can i put the bios on here and get a higher
> power cap from someone


Yeah, drop the zip file here and someone will get to it today


----------



## Cannonkill

GM204mod6.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> GM204mod6.zip 136k .zip file


There's nothing there, man......it's a blank file.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> There's nothing there, man......it's a blank file.


well I'm in class now so it will ha e to wait sorry


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> well I'm in class now so it will ha e to wait sorry


my original file is somewhere on here but I think it's one page back


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> my original file is somewhere on here but I think it's one page back


I went back 6 pages and didn't see it. /shrug


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> There's nothing there, man......it's a blank file.


That file work just fine here








Quote:


> well I'm in class now so it will ha e to wait sorry


Here you go 360W TDP

MSI970_TDP__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'd like to see the links to proof that says water cooling is "often times inferior".... Cause....that's the dumbest thing I've heard in a VERY long time. lol


Well for those that have been living under a rock since 2011:

http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=Noctua+D15+benchmarks

http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nh-d15/8

Dollar for dollar air is significantly more efficient for CPU until you go to synthetics that really mean nothing. Even a Evo hyper 212 beats out an H110 in some of the graphs. So 30$ air cooling beating 115$ water cooling. I'd say air is more efficient up until you get to synthetics, which do not represent real world usage scenarios in the slightest.

Other than noise, air is better for the money, and sometimes better period.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-D15/6.html


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Water usually does better unless the water cooler is poor and the air cooler is 100+ dollars. PLus water is doing better temps with super low fan rpm. Like 30% the fan rpm an air cooler needs(why do you think overclockers prefer water and have custom loops? its cuz they help with high voltages more than air). And thats a load of crap about prime95 and other synthetics, eventually you do see those temps. Synthetics provide a worst case scenario. My 980ti bottlenecked my i5 3550 @4ghz in bf4 so my cpu had 100% usage on all 4 cores so playing bf4 gave me same temps as p95. So you will eventually see the worst case scenario, Even if you have an i7, games are starting to utilize hyperthreading very well so the same will happen with them eventually. You will see that kind of use. It happens a lot more with gpus, you see them at 99% usage in game all the time even my 980ti gets 99% usage constant in some games.
> 
> btw this is my second account apps and me are same person just 2 dif computers.


Well dollar for dollar a 100$ air cooler will outperform a 100$ watercooler.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That file work just fine here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go 360W TDP
> 
> MSI970_TDP__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


are they not the same thing


----------



## J!NX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> PNYREF__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.200v & 320W TDP ..
> 
> you should see a little increase in the temp but the performance will be good


@Mr-Dark, Do you think we should somehow raise voltage? I recently had the 980 ti go into safe mode causing it to underclock itself. Not sure if because it underclocks itself it is considered safemode, but I take it as some sort of instability. Weird thing is it runs stable after two hours of kombuster without artifacts. What do you suggest can be improved?

BTW the temps with this BIOS mod never went higher then 70 degrees, which is awesome in my book.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> are they not the same thing


How ?
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark, Do you think we should somehow raise voltage? I recently had the 980 ti go into safe mode causing it to underclock itself. Not sure if because it underclocks itself it is considered safemode, but I take it as some sort of instability. Weird thing is it runs stable after two hours of kombuster without artifacts. What do you suggest can be improved?
> 
> BTW the temps with this BIOS mod never went higher then 70 degrees, which is awesome in my book.


Hello

What you mean by " safe mode " ? the normal safe mode in the windows ? if yes that's normal in the safe mode nvidia driver is off no need for the max clock all the time ..

If you have no problem with games/benchmark there is no need to change anything


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Well for those that have been living under a rock since 2011:
> 
> http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=Noctua+D15+benchmarks
> 
> http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nh-d15/8
> 
> Dollar for dollar air is significantly more efficient for CPU until you go to synthetics that really mean nothing. Even a Evo hyper 212 beats out an H110 in some of the graphs. So 30$ air cooling beating 115$ water cooling. I'd say air is more efficient up until you get to synthetics, which do not represent real world usage scenarios in the slightest.
> 
> Other than noise, air is better for the money, and sometimes better period.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-D15/6.html


So you meant AIOs..... Cause...there is nothing better about air cooling vs a custom loop, except price. If you're going to be running stock clocks or a slight overclock, then air will serve your purpose just fine. But don't delude yourself into thinking that air cooling can compete on a meaningful level with a custom loop, because....that's not happening. /wink

Now, since from your previous post I can see that don't have even a basic understanding of the thermodynamic properties of air vs water.....heat the oven to 200f. After it's nice and hot in there, put a fork on the oven rack for 10 mins. Take it out, and place it on the stove top and see how long it takes to cool down enough to touch it. Now, do the same thing again after it cools down all the way, and this time, drop it in a sink full of room temp water. Keep note of the times. I think you'll find that water cools that fork down a LOT faster than air does. Oh, and feel free to put a couple of 120mm fans blowing air on the fork while it's sitting on the stove top during the "air" portion of the test.

There ya go...now you know why people choose to cool their rigs with water, as opposed to air. = )


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So you meant AIOs..... Cause...there is nothing better about air cooling vs a custom loop, except price. If you're going to be running stock clocks or a slight overclock, then air will serve your purpose just fine. But don't delude yourself into thinking that air cooling can compete on a meaningful level with a custom loop, because....that's not happening. /wink
> 
> Now, since from your previous post I can see that don't have even a basic understanding of the thermodynamic properties of air vs water.....heat the oven to 200f. After it's nice and hot in there, put a fork on the oven rack for 10 mins. Take it out, and place it on the stove top and see how long it takes to cool down enough to touch it. Now, do the same thing again after it cools down all the way, and this time, drop it in a sink full of room temp water. Keep note of the times. I think you'll find that water cools that fork down a LOT faster than air does. Oh, and feel free to put a couple of 120mm fans blowing air on the fork while it's sitting on the stove top during the "air" portion of the test.
> 
> There ya go...now you know why people choose to cool their rigs with water, as opposed to air. = )


That's not how it works though.
A CPU is cooled by the surface area of the fins, not the water. The water is just moving the heat to the rad where it gets air cooled.
There is a wall with air cooling...you are limited by what you can hang off of the mobo. You can add radiators until you have 10x the surface area of an air cooler. That is why water wins...unless you have a CLC.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> That's not how it works though.
> A CPU is cooled by the surface area of the fins, not the water. The water is just moving the heat to the rad where it gets air cooled.
> There is a wall with air cooling...you are limited by what you can hang off of the mobo. You can add radiators until you have 10x the surface area of an air cooler. That is why water wins...unless you have a CLC.


It's just demonstrating the differences between the thermodynamic properties of water vs air. It's a simple experiment to illustrate the differences. People choose water cooling over air cooling because of these properties. Water conducts heat MUCH more efficiently than air does...that was the point.

And actually, it is cooled by the water. The heat is transferred from the CPU block to the water, and then the water is cooled by the surface area of the radiator.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So you meant AIOs..... Cause...there is nothing better about air cooling vs a custom loop, except price. If you're going to be running stock clocks or a slight overclock, then air will serve your purpose just fine. But don't delude yourself into thinking that air cooling can compete on a meaningful level with a custom loop, because....that's not happening. /wink
> 
> Now, since from your previous post I can see that don't have even a basic understanding of the thermodynamic properties of air vs water.....heat the oven to 200f. After it's nice and hot in there, put a fork on the oven rack for 10 mins. Take it out, and place it on the stove top and see how long it takes to cool down enough to touch it. Now, do the same thing again after it cools down all the way, and this time, drop it in a sink full of room temp water. Keep note of the times. I think you'll find that water cools that fork down a LOT faster than air does. Oh, and feel free to put a couple of 120mm fans blowing air on the fork while it's sitting on the stove top during the "air" portion of the test.
> 
> There ya go...now you know why people choose to cool their rigs with water, as opposed to air. = )


I'm pretty sure I was clear what I was referencing when I was talking about dollar for dollar haha.

Obviously a 600 loop with coolant would win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> That's not how it works though.
> A CPU is cooled by the surface area of the fins, not the water. The water is just moving the heat to the rad where it gets air cooled.
> There is a wall with air cooling...you are limited by what you can hang off of the mobo. You can add radiators until you have 10x the surface area of an air cooler. That is why water wins...unless you have a CLC.


I wonder how an air/rad combo would fair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It's just demonstrating the differences between the thermodynamic properties of water vs air. It's a simple experiment to illustrate the differences. People choose water cooling over air cooling because of these properties. Water conducts heat MUCH more efficiently than air does...that was the point.
> 
> And actually, it is cooled by the water. The heat is transferred from the CPU block to the water, and then the water is cooled by the surface area of the radiator.


I thought in real setups it wasn't even water that was used anyways both for hygiene and for conduction reasons (not well versed, but what I thought I had read) .

And it's the metal that conducts the heat in air cooling, then air cools the metal







. Metal conducts heat much better than either har har har ;O.

And you gotta have some serious pumping force to make up for the poopy cpu blocks they have, no? Because otherwise there wouldn't be enough cool stuff coming to help the CPU.

Call me crazy, but it seems to me some sort of fusion of air and water cooling + serious pump + serious radiator would be best. That way water could be cooled leaving the CPU and at the radiator, and the heat could conduct into octo copper pipes instead of just some crummy little block.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I was clear what I was referencing when I was talking about dollar for dollar haha.
> 
> Obviously a 600 loop with coolant would win.
> I wonder how an air/rad combo would fair.
> I thought in real setups it wasn't even water that was used anyways both for hygiene and for conduction reasons (not well versed, but what I thought I had read) .
> 
> And it's the metal that conducts the heat in air cooling, then air cools the metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Metal conducts heat much better than either har har har ;O.
> 
> And you gotta have some serious pumping force to make up for the poopy cpu blocks they have, no? Because otherwise there wouldn't be enough cool stuff coming to help the CPU.
> 
> Call me crazy, but it seems to me some sort of fusion of air and water cooling + serious pump + serious radiator would be best. That way water could be cooled leaving the CPU and at the radiator, and the heat could conduct into octo copper pipes instead of just some crummy little block.


CPU blocks aren't very restrictive at all actually. There are restrictions to everything in a loop, but even a cheap pump can push a couple of 240mm rads, 2 x GPU blocks and a CPU block. The more you get in a loop with a cheap pump, the worse it will perform, but it'll still do rather well.

Distilled water is the best coolant. Some people use other coolants for color, or because the anti-corrosive qualities are needed for a loop with mixed metals.

I suppose if you're gauging performance per dollar and good air cooler would be better than an AIO, but then you're starting to sound like AMD fan boys talking about their processors aren't ya? A little? In their head, they know that the Intel processors from the last few years have been better at EVERYTHING than their FX series CPUs, but...."they have better performance per dollar". That argument never made much sense to me when they made it either..... That said, I hate AIOs. Make a cheap air cooler what'll perform better than them, and people will love you. lol

/shrug

Side note: Forgot this part....both styles use metals to transfer the heat from the CPU's IHS to the plate of the block, but transferring that heat to air is less efficient than transferring the heat to water. Water has some of the highest heat transfer rates of all materials. Even metals....metal absorbs heat fast, but retains that heat unless acted upon by another material that will help to quickly transfer that heat. Water, in this case, is the most efficient. Just sayin.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> CPU blocks aren't very restrictive at all actually. There are restrictions to everything in a loop, but even a cheap pump can push a couple of 240mm rads, 2 x GPU blocks and a CPU block. The more you get in a loop with a cheap pump, the worse it will perform, but it'll still do rather well.
> 
> Distilled water is the best coolant. Some people use other coolants for color, or because the anti-corrosive qualities are needed for a loop with mixed metals.
> 
> I suppose if you're gauging performance per dollar and good air cooler would be better than an AIO, but then you're starting to sound like AMD fan boys talking about their processors aren't ya? A little? In their head, they know that the Intel processors from the last few years have been better at EVERYTHING than their FX series CPUs, but...."they have better performance per dollar". That argument never made much sense to me when they made it either..... That said, I hate AIOs. Make a cheap air cooler what'll perform better than them, and people will love you. lol
> 
> /shrug
> 
> Side note: Forgot this part....both styles use metals to transfer the heat from the CPU's IHS to the plate of the block, but transferring that heat to air is less efficient than transferring the heat to water. Water has some of the highest heat transfer rates of all materials. Even metals....metal absorbs heat fast, but retains that heat unless acted upon by another material that will help to quickly transfer that heat. Water, in this case, is the most efficient. Just sayin.


but why not do both if air cooling is so efficient







. I'm thinking instead of having the copper heatsinks stop as nipples at the top of the aluminum fins, have loop-de-loop hotwheels style quad hose cooling power + fans + radiator. sounds boss to me.

And no I am not like an AMD fanboy, how dare you >:| . They have better performance per dollar, but they suck ass at anything other than frostbyte engine games without heavy tweaking. Anything Doom Moded like Call of Easy or Counter Strike : Global Offensive still loves them clock speeds, even with various cvars enabled to help multithreading. IPC powa + clock speeds = don't buy AMD if those are the games you play.

Whereas for CPU overclocking, air is just fine, unless you have a 600 gigawatt amd processor that can't even run stable at it's own out-of-the-box-turbo of 5ghz.

Why spend 600$ when 115$, including best TPM, will net you same real-world results. Sure, synthetics are better on water. But I idle at 29-35 @ 49 core /45 cache w/ load I'm 45-65 depending on how much and how long. Don't get into danger zones so "shrugs" until I need a silent PC I'll only consider water cooling for graphics cards and for that matter would one all in one per card be better than a loop with two graphics cards in it?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> but why not do both if air cooling is so efficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm thinking instead of having the copper heatsinks stop as nipples at the top of the aluminum fins, have loop-de-loop hotwheels style quad hose cooling power + fans + radiator. sounds boss to me.
> 
> And no I am not like an AMD fanboy, how dare you >:| . They have better performance per dollar, but they suck ass at anything other than frostbyte engine games without heavy tweaking. Anything Doom Moded like Call of Easy or Counter Strike : Global Offensive still loves them clock speeds, even with various cvars enabled to help multithreading. IPC powa + clock speeds = don't buy AMD if those are the games you play.
> 
> Whereas for CPU overclocking, air is just fine, unless you have a 600 gigawatt amd processor that can't even run stable at it's own out-of-the-box-turbo of 5ghz.
> 
> Why spend 600$ when 115$, including best TPM, will net you same real-world results. Sure, synthetics are better on water. But I idle at 29-35 @ 49 core /45 cache w/ load I'm 45-65 depending on how much and how long. Don't get into danger zones so "shrugs" until I need a silent PC I'll only consider water cooling for graphics cards and for that matter would one all in one per card be better than a loop with two graphics cards in it?


The CPU for high overclocks is the only thing that needs VERY good cooling, because even with a good loop, you'll reach the thermal thresholds much faster there than you will on the GPU. The GPU cores under water rarely get hot enough to even worry about. It's the VRM and memory on the GPU that ends up needing the most cooling. You could run a single loop with a small rad on GPUs and keep them pretty happy. A CPU though needs some serious cooling.

As for the "why not both". There was an air cooler not too long ago, that I remember reading about that used water in the piping, and convection currents moved the water from block to heat sink. If I recall correctly, they worked ok, but, they weren't outstanding.

Where the custom loops begin to be REALLY effective is with rad space, and volume. It take a LOT more heat energy to heat up a larger volume of water, than it does a smaller volume of water. And, imo, that's where AIOs fail. Sure, they can keep the CPU cool for a short time, but after a while, the coolant in those lines is going to reach an equilibrium point that's much higher than a custom loop, for the simple fact that....the volume of coolant in them, is tiny compared to even what's held in many reservoirs for custom loops.

In order to make an air cooler be as effective at heat transfer as water cooling, you'd have to integrate water into the heat pipes, have MANY of them, have it be ALL copper, as copper transfers heat VERY well, and then have an awesome amount of surface area for the high static pressure fans to move air over them in order to remove the heat. lol, it'd end up being pretty pricey, and HUGE, but I'm betting you could get pretty close. It'd take a lot of tweaking though to ensure you're removing the heat from the liquid in the pipes before it returns down to the block or it'd be useless.

We're way off topic on this thread though, so....time for me to bow out of this convo. Happy Holidays.


----------



## D3XXX

pimpmyD15.jpg 169k .jpg file


Okay so loop-de-loop was a shortsighted term.

What about that.


----------



## KillerBee33

Helo. I've decided to try and flash my 980. Extracted BIOS and edited few settings.
Mr.Dark any chance you can check out if the Values are properly set?

GM204CUSTOM.zip 137k .zip file

Also i have a weird situation here







do i need to Uninstall and Disable both Video Adapters before Flashing?


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Helo. I've decided to try and flash my 980. Extracted BIOS and edited few settings.
> Mr.Dark any chance you can check out if the Values are properly set?
> 
> GM204CUSTOM.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Also i have a weird situation here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do i need to Uninstall and Disable both Video Adapters before Flashing?


Rip the gpu out of your pcie lane, pull your pants down and you're good to go.


----------



## D3XXX

and seriously no you don't have to disable the intel integrated gpu


----------



## D3XXX

I don't believe you have to uninstall either, just disable.


----------



## D3XXX

plz delete


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The CPU for high overclocks is the only thing that needs VERY good cooling, because even with a good loop, you'll reach the thermal thresholds much faster there than you will on the GPU. The GPU cores under water rarely get hot enough to even worry about. It's the VRM and memory on the GPU that ends up needing the most cooling. You could run a single loop with a small rad on GPUs and keep them pretty happy. A CPU though needs some serious cooling.
> 
> As for the "why not both". There was an air cooler not too long ago, that I remember reading about that used water in the piping, and convection currents moved the water from block to heat sink. If I recall correctly, they worked ok, but, they weren't outstanding.
> 
> Where the custom loops begin to be REALLY effective is with rad space, and volume. It take a LOT more heat energy to heat up a larger volume of water, than it does a smaller volume of water. And, imo, that's where AIOs fail. Sure, they can keep the CPU cool for a short time, but after a while, the coolant in those lines is going to reach an equilibrium point that's much higher than a custom loop, for the simple fact that....the volume of coolant in them, is tiny compared to even what's held in many reservoirs for custom loops.
> 
> In order to make an air cooler be as effective at heat transfer as water cooling, you'd have to integrate water into the heat pipes, have MANY of them, have it be ALL copper, as copper transfers heat VERY well, and then have an awesome amount of surface area for the high static pressure fans to move air over them in order to remove the heat. lol, it'd end up being pretty pricey, and HUGE, but I'm betting you could get pretty close. It'd take a lot of tweaking though to ensure you're removing the heat from the liquid in the pipes before it returns down to the block or it'd be useless.
> 
> We're way off topic on this thread though, so....time for me to bow out of this convo. Happy Holidays.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> pimpmyD15.jpg 169k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Okay so loop-de-loop was a shortsighted term.
> 
> What about that.


and the rad-radiator goes back to the starting black lines.


----------



## KillerBee33

So i edited my 980 Stock Reference BIOS with same exact Values from GALAX GTX980 HOF and results are good so far .
11860 Firestrike using Afterburner and untouched bios, 12050 with flashed BIOS with same Clocks.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So i edited my 980 Stock Reference BIOS with same exact Values from GALAX GTX980 HOF and results are good so far .
> 11860 Firestrike using Afterburner and untouched bios, 12050 with flashed BIOS with same Clocks.


Graphics scores....what's the graphics scores. Overall scores tell us exactly nothing.


----------



## KillerBee33

Will repost


----------



## KillerBee33

Untouched BIOS +177 CORE Afterburner

Flashed BIOS +177 CORE


----------



## KillerBee33

I'm new to GPU flashing ,so this seems to be done right , that's all


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm new to GPU flashing ,so this seems to be done right , that's all


You don't have to post 4 times in a row, you can simply edit your previous post - use the Edit button, it looks like a pencil.


----------



## Vellinious

MR Dark....

3rd from the bottom and 4th from the bottom on this bios. What are they? One looks like the power limit but what is the other one?

GTX980_EVGA_SC_NO_LIMITS.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Can some1 help me figure out FAN settings in BIOS plz.
On the screenshot Factory bios, my new edited bios and a fan curve i'd like to set in bios.
Setting in my edited bios are close but dont really work .


----------



## Vellinious

I made this bios file for a guy I know.....it's a reference design 980 with a single bios, so I want to make sure it looks good, before I have him flash it.

980SCDB.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## D3XXX

SCDB = super cleverly designed bluescreen?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> SCDB = super cleverly designed bluescreen?


Name of the card and initials, so I can keep the bios versions clear in my head. lol


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I made this bios file for a guy I know.....it's a reference design 980 with a single bios, so I want to make sure it looks good, before I have him flash it.
> 
> 980SCDB.zip 136k .zip file


And in all seriousness you never commented back on my diagram of a tricked out water block


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> And in all seriousness you never commented back on my diagram of a tricked out water block


I'm not sure if that'd work or not....the heat pipes are really small and would offer a lot of restrictions for a custom loop....it would increase pressure and reduce flow. The advantage of a custom loop is the large volume of coolant, like I mentioned before, and the flow rates. With the air cooler there, you'd essentially just be adding another radiator there, but one with a lot less efficiency than a regular rad...and a LOT more flow restriction. /shrug


----------



## KillerBee33

Made this for Reference 980

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Made this for Reference 980
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


TDP looks a little low


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> TDP looks a little low


Im Air cooled in a 13,5X12X3,5 Case, Barely making it not to go over 75 degrees
By the way it BOOSTS to 1430.


----------



## Slips

So i posted this is wrong place, so i copy it.

I have this card, Msi 980ti non gaming, on water and i'm using Afterburner, but i want to mod bios.
The problem is, it's hard to read all this english so i dont know if there is a custom bios i can flash directly.
So i ask you people. Is there a bios i can flash directly or do i have to customize it myself.

I can flash the bios using the instruction here, but i don't know exactly how to customize the bios.
I don't need to max out the card, just a stabil and good gaming mod.

thumb.gif overclock

thanks DeathAngel74

I have mocified it, copying another custom bios, but im not sure it's done correctly and not so much improvement.

msi 980ti mod bios

stock_msi_980_ti.zip 225k .zip file


this is stock:

GM200.zip 225k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Im Air cooled in a 13,5X12X3,5 Case, Barely making it not to go over 75 degrees
> By the way it BOOSTS to 1430.


Hello

Give this a try dude

Ref_980__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.243v & boost off & 310W TDP

flash and report back!
Quote:


> So i posted this is wrong place, so i copy it.
> 
> I have this card, Msi 980ti non gaming, on water and i'm using Afterburner, but i want to mod bios.
> The problem is, it's hard to read all this english so i dont know if there is a custom bios i can flash directly.
> So i ask you people. Is there a bios i can flash directly or do i have to customize it myself.
> 
> I can flash the bios using the instruction here, but i don't know exactly how to customize the bios.
> I don't need to max out the card, just a stabil and good gaming mod.
> 
> thumb.gif overclock
> 
> thanks DeathAngel74
> 
> I have mocified it, copying another custom bios, but im not sure it's done correctly and not so much improvement.
> 
> msi 980ti mod bios
> 
> stock_msi_980_ti.zip 225k .zip file
> 
> this is stock:
> GM200.zip 225k .zip file
> 
> biggrin.gif


Hello

give this a try

MSI980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & 450W TDP

flash the bios and push the clock from MSI AB, once you find the max stable clock report back here! this the best bios to clock the card to the limit


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


I ended up tweaking the BIOS that you gave me a little and this is what I landed on stable BIOS wise. I wanted to report back to you eventually lol. I was taking a while to figure this one out sorry. My card seems to like more voltage at the bottom end.

1500lightning.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try dude
> 
> Ref_980__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.243v & boost off & 310W TDP
> 
> flash and report back!
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & 450W TDP
> 
> flash the bios and push the clock from MSI AB, once you find the max stable clock report back here! this the best bios to clock the card to the limit


I'm @ work, will give it a shot later. I see you raised Memory but 1506 Base Clock sounds funny considering my 330W PSU







I'll try anyway , thnx. Just a reminder im kinda stuck with 330W PSU and all that in a small Case 13.5 X 12 X 3.5 INCHES. With fan start to run at 3900RPM @ 72 degrees


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I ended up tweaking the BIOS that you gave me a little and this is what I landed on stable BIOS wise. I wanted to report back to you eventually lol. I was taking a while to figure this one out sorry. My card seems to like more voltage at the bottom end.
> 
> 1500lightning.zip 152k .zip file


That bios is fine, 1.24v is fine for GM200 chip at 1500mhz








Quote:


> I'm @ work, will give it a shot later. I see you raised Memory but 1506 Base Clock sounds funny considering my 330W PSU wink.gif I'll try anyway , thnx. Just a reminder im kinda stuck with 330W PSU and all that in a small Case 13.5 X 12 X 3.5 INCHES. With fan start to run at 3900RPM @ 72 degrees wink.gif


Your moded bios have 300W at 100% and 350W with TDP slider so 320W is fine, anyway the card will pull what they need not more


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That bios is fine, 1.24v is fine for GM200 chip at 1500mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your moded bios have 300W at 100% and 350W with TDP slider so 320W is fine, anyway the card will pull what they need not more


Made this from GALAX 980 HOF ,played GTAV and FarCry4 for over 2 hours and GPUZ shows TDP never went over 74% , you think its accurate? My factory BIOS runs a lot higher than that








This seems to work nicely

980RefMOD.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Made this from GALAX 980 HOF ,played GTAV and FarCry4 for over 2 hours and GPUZ shows TDP never went over 74% , you think its accurate? My factory BIOS runs a lot higher than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to work nicely
> 
> 980RefMOD.zip 137k .zip file


That bios have boost on & need some change in TDP table. my bios should give you better result and stable clock


----------



## KillerBee33

Will report back in about 10 Hours







. By the way any chance of looking at my early post with Fan profiles? Also TDP table, which option am i looking to change there?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Will report back in about 10 Hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . By the way any chance of looking at my early post with Fan profiles? Also TDP table, which option am i looking to change there?


You want that fan profile from the bios ? let me know if you want that


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You want that fan profile from the bios ? let me know if you want that


I want to try setting this Profile in BIOS, seems to work perfectly with my setup , temps. no higher than 75 no matter what i do









28% Fan to 46 degrees, 70% Fan @ 65 degrees and 100% fan @ 75 degrees
Setting Fan Speed is not a problem, its the RPM that gets me confused.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I want to try setting this Profile in BIOS, seems to work perfectly with my setup , temps. no higher than 75 no matter what i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28% Fan to 46 degrees, 70% Fan @ 65 degrees and 100% fan @ 75 degrees
> Setting Fan Speed is not a problem, its the RPM that gets me confused.


Here you go

Ref980_____Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Ref980_____Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Weird question on screenshot bios on the right is one i used settings from, look at the voltage starting P00 P.. i tried setting just the Clock settings and not touching Power and Voltage, ran few tests and results are alot lower than if i set Power and Voltage values same as the GALAX bios. Any idea what the huge difference is from?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

WOW! Look what I have stumbled upon......


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Weird question on screenshot bios on the right is one i used settings from, look at the voltage starting P00 P.. i tried setting just the Clock settings and not touching Power and Voltage, ran few tests and results are alot lower than if i set Power and Voltage values same as the GALAX bios. Any idea what the huge difference is from?


The HOF is voltage locked to 1.21v while your card is open to 1.300v this why the HOF locked to 1.21v in voltage table & in the TDP table your card is 2*6Pin so 75k is stock while HOF is 2*8Pin so 150K stock


----------



## KillerBee33

So you dont think its a good idea for me to raise those values ? Both Voltage and Power. This may or may not be the reason Firestrike score jumped from 11800 stock Voltage and Power 1304 Clock to 12111 when i change everything to same as HOF. Still new to this







been using Afterburner this whole time.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> So you dont think its a good idea for me to raise those values ? Both Voltage and Power. This may or may not be the reason Firestrike score jumped from 11800 stock Voltage and Power 1304 Clock to 12111 when i change everything to same as HOF. Still new to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been using Afterburner this whole time.


The hof have better TDP table while your have better voltage table, Btw My custom bios is better than both just try it and let me know


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The hof have better TDP table while your have better voltage table, Btw My custom bios is better than both just try it and let me know


Will do. Thnx.


----------



## Slips

Hello

give this a try

MSI980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & 450W TDP

flash the bios and push the clock from MSI AB, once you find the max stable clock report back here! this the best bios to clock the card to the limit







[/quote]

Ok sir, thx.

I played gta 5 and got red artifacts with +120Mhz:

gpu1526.gif 24k .gif file


I played 30 min with +100Mhz and it was fine. I don't know if thats is enough to call it stable.

gpu1506.gif 24k .gif file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slips*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & 450W TDP
> 
> flash the bios and push the clock from MSI AB, once you find the max stable clock report back here! this the best bios to clock the card to the limit


Ok sir, thx.

I played gta 5 and got red artifacts with +120Mhz:

gpu1526.gif 24k .gif file


I played 30 min with +100Mhz and it was fine. I don't know if thats is enough to call it stable.

gpu1506.gif 24k .gif file
[/quote]

Hello

what about the voltage/TDP under load ? some screen shot from Gpu-z "Sensors" tap will be good


----------



## Slips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ok sir, thx.
> 
> I played gta 5 and got red artifacts with +120Mhz:
> 
> gpu1526.gif 24k .gif file
> 
> 
> I played 30 min with +100Mhz and it was fine. I don't know if thats is enough to call it stable.
> 
> gpu1506.gif 24k .gif file


Hello

what about the voltage/TDP under load ? some screen shot from Gpu-z "Sensors" tap will be good







[/quote]

Does this work? lol
With kombuster:

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/11/26/tbz.png

Or the other 1:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slips*
> 
> Hello
> 
> what about the voltage/TDP under load ? some screen shot from Gpu-z "Sensors" tap will be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this work? lol
> With kombuster:
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/11/26/tbz.png
> 
> Or the other 1:
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Everything normal nothing wrong there, ow much ASIC quality there ?

also many 980 TI can't hit 1500mhz stable so if 1500 is your wall nothing to worry about


----------



## Slips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


Everything normal nothing wrong there, ow much ASIC quality there ?

also many 980 TI can't hit 1500mhz stable so if 1500 is your wall nothing to worry about







[/quote]

Asic is only 64.3%

Thought i had a really bad oc card, but then it's ok.

Do i just flash it with 1500Mhz?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Asic is only 64.3%
> 
> Thought i had a really bad oc card, but then it's ok.
> 
> Do i just flash it with 1500Mhz?


For sure









MSI980TI_1506mhz.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Slips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI980TI_1506mhz.zip 152k .zip file


Alright, nice.
Thank you. Awesom









No issues. Working like charm


----------



## IXICALIBUR

Mr-Dark, you are awesome. I'm currently running a gainward phoenix 980 ti GS (75,1% ASIC)
i wonder if you could mod my bios, currently i'm @ 1500 core with boost, 110% power and 1.24v (+87mV) (max for me in precision x), and 3800 MHz ram (Hynix) (have not tried higher yet)
i get throttled to 1480 from power target peaking @ 108%-109% and sometimes i get volt throttled as well (Vrel).
i would love it if you could open my power target right up and any extra volt there might be.
Temps are 41C idle and heaven temps peak @ 65C with aggressive fan curve. could i trouble you for a more aggressive fan curve as well? noise is not a problem for me.
MANY THANKS GOOD SIR









gainward_phoenix_GS_980ti_bios.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

@ Mr_Dark
Dude this is awesome .Thank you. I'll do more tests tonight and will let you know, but this looks great!









And this is GTA V for a little over an hour @ highest settings MSAA4 1080p


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @ Mr_Dark
> Dude this is awesome .Thank you. I'll do more tests tonight and will let you know, but this looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is GTA V for a little over an hour @ highest settings MSAA4 1080p


J/W what do you get with validated results? Wanted to compare to my own. Thanks.


----------



## KillerBee33

Validated? Do you mean Online check from 3dMARK?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXICALIBUR*
> 
> Mr-Dark, you are awesome. I'm currently running a gainward phoenix 980 ti GS (75,1% ASIC)
> i wonder if you could mod my bios, currently i'm @ 1500 core with boost, 110% power and 1.24v (+87mV) (max for me in precision x), and 3800 MHz ram (Hynix) (have not tried higher yet)
> i get throttled to 1480 from power target peaking @ 108%-109% and sometimes i get volt throttled as well (Vrel).
> i would love it if you could open my power target right up and any extra volt there might be.
> Temps are 41C idle and heaven temps peak @ 65C with aggressive fan curve. could i trouble you for a more aggressive fan curve as well? noise is not a problem for me.
> MANY THANKS GOOD SIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gainward_phoenix_GS_980ti_bios.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

gainward_980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v (so you can push higher clock ) &450W TDP & aggressive fan curve

It's my pleasure helping people








Quote:


> @ Mr_Dark
> Dude this is awesome .Thank you. I'll do more tests tonight and will let you know, but this looks great!thumb.gif
> 
> And this is GTA V for a little over an hour @ highest settings MSAA4 1080p


Nice! Glad its working for you


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> gainward_980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v (so you can push higher clock ) &450W TDP & aggressive fan curve
> 
> It's my pleasure helping people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Glad its working for you


Its Working but 82 is a bit high . You think if i lowr the clocks i can try and get under 78?
My factory 760Ti and this 980 on STOCK fan hits 82, but i've read 980 starts throttling @ 80 Degrees.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Validated? Do you mean Online check from 3dMARK?


Not the online results, just a validated one. Not the same thing, necessarily.


----------



## D3XXX

How does one test ASIC quality, and what does it even mean? I thought ASICs were for bitcoin mining.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Not the online results, just a validated one. Not the same thing, necessarily.


Cracked 3DMARk ill have to unregister and run it with DEMO








Will do when i get home:thumb:


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> How does one test ASIC quality, and what does it even mean? I thought ASICs were for bitcoin mining.


My 760TI ASIC is 79 , 980 is 65.2 but my old Laptops GT555M is 82.7








No really sure what ASIC is


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Cracked 3DMARk ill have to unregister and run it with DEMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do when i get home:thumb:


Ah, all good.

Nah just wondering why my score was so poopy in comparison @ 25,744 with graphics score GTX 970 SLI.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> My 760TI ASIC is 79 , 980 is 65.2 but my old Laptops GT555M is 82.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really sure what ASIC is


How do you test to get those numbers?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> How do you test to get those numbers?


Right Click TechPowerUp green icon on top left in GPU-Z


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Right Click TechPowerUp green icon on top left in GPU-Z


Ah thank you.

75.8% and 71.4%.

Could be worse!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Ah thank you.
> 
> 75.8% and 71.4%.
> 
> Could be worse!


Yeah 970's ASIC is higher than 980's. Had 970 twice


----------



## D3XXX

Lol there is a laugh.

Was just curious.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yeah 970's ASIC is higher than 980's. Had 970 twice


Oh sorry, I didn't see your number. I didn't mean to be rude.


----------



## D3XXX

And physic score goes up :S?


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
So, you think if i lower the Clocks a bit i can get temps under 78? Or 82 isnt that bad ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> 
> 
> And physic score goes up :S?


Want higher CPU score get the 5820 or even 5930 i7's it'll be almost twice of what we get with 47's and 49's


----------



## D3XXX

darkGM204.zip 136k .zip file


Is there much further I can push this card? With more aggressive fan speeds I am topping out at 62-63c.


----------



## D3XXX

my 4790K is about 8% faster than a stock speed 5820 overall. For single threaded it's 28 % faster







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Want higher CPU score get the 5820 or even 5930 i7's it'll be almost twice of what we get with 47's and 49's


----------



## D3XXX

delete


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> my 4790K is about 8% faster than a stock speed 5820 overall. For single threaded it's 28 % faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dont you mind Single Thread Tests







they are not Single Core CPU's








Also i dont think there are any games on the market that use a single core.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Its Working but 82 is a bit high . You think if i lowr the clocks i can try and get under 78?
> My factory 760Ti and this 980 on STOCK fan hits 82, but i've read 980 starts throttling @ 80 Degrees.


82c is high but not dangerous at all up to 85c is fine, but if you want we can drop the voltage a bit and try again ?

let me know if you want that..
Quote:


> darkGM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Is there much further I can push this card? With more aggressive fan speeds I am topping out at 62-63c.


Hello

try this one

GM204__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Same clock but with higher voltage 1.26v, flash and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
What about 80degree start throttling? i mean i can check if it does , i think Afterburner can do that, but whats would be the general thought


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 82c is high but not dangerous at all up to 85c is fine, but if you want we can drop the voltage a bit and try again ?
> 
> let me know if you want that..
> Hello
> 
> try this one
> 
> GM204__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Same clock but with higher voltage 1.26v, flash and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB


I can't adjust clockspeed at all in afterburner with current BIOS, with this one be different? The whole bar is missing.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> What about 80degree start throttling? i mean i can check if it does , i think Afterburner can do that, but whats would be the general thought


With my bios your throttle temp is 84c , I can increase the throttle temp ti 90c if you like that..

Quote:


> I can't adjust clockspeed at all in afterburner with current BIOS, with this one be different? The whole bar is missing.


Sound like MSI AB bug.. reinstall it and try again ? there is no way to disable clock slider from the bios


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> With my bios your throttle temp is 84c , I can increase the throttle temp ti 90c if you like that..
> Sound like MSI AB bug.. reinstall it and try again ? there is no way to disable clock slider from the bios


Actually it must have been a prior bug or I am ******ed as it is there... don't mind me. Thank you.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> With my bios your throttle temp is 84c , I can increase the throttle temp ti 90c if you like that..
> Sound like MSI AB bug.. reinstall it and try again ? there is no way to disable clock slider from the bios


Perf Cap is grey and says utility


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> With my bios your throttle temp is 84c , I can increase the throttle temp ti 90c if you like that..
> Sound like MSI AB bug.. reinstall it and try again ? there is no way to disable clock slider from the bios










i meant i can Check WITH Afterburner if it Throttles








Just read the chart and see if there are sudden drops in clocks after it gets to 80Degrees








Misunderstanding







about Afterburner BUG


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> With my bios your throttle temp is 84c , I can increase the throttle temp ti 90c if you like that..
> Sound like MSI AB bug.. reinstall it and try again ? there is no way to disable clock slider from the bios


Yeah afterburner won't do anything to it :/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Perf Cap is grey and says utility


that's normal for IDLE in windows nothing use the card so the clock low
Quote:


> Yeah afterburner won't do anything to it :/


Some picture from MSI AB will be good ...


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> that's normal for IDLE in windows nothing use the card so the clock low
> Some picture from MSI AB will be good ...


https://gyazo.com/dcd186755b654acc23f2fc297d34cba6


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> https://gyazo.com/dcd186755b654acc23f2fc297d34cba6


Go to setting and make sure the Sync box is enable ? Or Disable SLI and try again ?


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Go to setting and make sure the Sync box is enable ? Or Disable SLI and try again ?


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Go to setting and make sure the Sync box is enable ? Or Disable SLI and try again ?


SLI off Sync off


----------



## D3XXX

re-enabled SLI, same thing says perf limited by utility. even with +1 MHz clock


----------



## D3XXX

re-flashed to your previous version and same thing happens - second core clock deviates says Utility is capping perf.


----------



## Vellinious

What's this bottom slider do? Anyone?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> re-flashed to your previous version and same thing happens - second core clock deviates says Utility is capping perf.


You're getting the Utilization perf cap while the GPUs are under load?


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You're getting the Utilization perf cap while the GPUs are under load?


Oh if it stands for utilisation and not utility I have no idea what on earth is going on, they are idle.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Oh if it stands for utilisation and not utility I have no idea what on earth is going on, they are idle.


Util iz Grayed out when IDLE, NOT UTILIZED







same on mine


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Oh if it stands for utilisation and not utility I have no idea what on earth is going on, they are idle.


That's normal...nothing to worry about.


----------



## KillerBee33

@ Mr_Dark
You think lowering Voltage will down the Tepms?
I want to try if its not a problem









Ref980_____Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Oh if it stands for utilisation and not utility I have no idea what on earth is going on, they are idle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 
> Util iz Grayed out when IDLE, NOT UTILIZED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same on mine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's normal...nothing to worry about.


Okay sorry if I'm just daft but the grey uniquely appears when I differ core speed from bios. On both bioses the core never went up when I hit apply but then the grey appeared. And just 1 mhz would do it. Does it boost when in game then?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Okay sorry if I'm just daft but the grey uniquely appears when I differ core speed from bios. On both bioses the core never went up when I hit apply but then the grey appeared. And just 1 mhz would do it. Does it boost when in game then?


Look at the Screenshot i posted, run GPU-Z in the background and you can see what it Boosts to. You see where it says MAX in GREEN a small window keep clicking that little window on Core Clock until you see that green MAX


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @ Mr_Dark
> You think lowering Voltage will down the Tepms?
> I want to try if its not a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ref980_____Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Those voltages are already pretty low. Have you tried a custom fan curve?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Those voltages are already pretty low. Have you tried a custom fan curve?










Open that BIOS and see what the fan settings are







thru the roof . It starts 100% @ 75 degrees. So i've tried them all.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open that BIOS and see what the fan settings are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thru the roof . It starts 100% @ 75 degrees. So i've tried them all.


Did you try reseating the heat sink with some better thermal paste? At those voltages it shouldn't heat up too bad. I'm sure he can lower them, but it'll likely limit your target clock. /shrug


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Did you try reseating the heat sink with some better thermal paste? At those voltages it shouldn't heat up too bad. I'm sure he can lower them, but it'll likely limit your target clock. /shrug


I saw a video of a guy putting a noctua D14 on a GPU and it made e think of you haha.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Did you try reseating the heat sink with some better thermal paste? At those voltages it shouldn't heat up too bad. I'm sure he can lower them, but it'll likely limit your target clock. /shrug


Clocks and Voltage are not the issue







My CASE parameters are 13.5 X 12 X 3.5 Inches You can see my Little Monster in my profile , laying there








Its about the size of XBOX ONE


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Clocks and Voltage are not the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CASE parameters are 13.5 X 12 X 3.5 Inches You can see my Little Monster in my profile , laying there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its about the size of XBOX ONE


*Xbone ;D


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What's this bottom slider do? Anyone?


I remember an guy say this memory voltage but its locked from the memory chip itself but I'm not sure about that maybe i'm wrong...
Quote:


> re-enabled SLI, same thing says perf limited by utility. even with +1 MHz clock


Okay, give EVGA precision a try ?
Quote:


> @ Mr_Dark
> You think lowering Voltage will down the Tepms?
> I want to try if its not a problem thumb.gif
> Ref980_____Dark.zip 137k .zip file


For sure lower voltage = lower temp

try this one.. 1.225v

Ref_980__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I remember an guy say this memory voltage but its locked from the memory chip itself but I'm not sure about that maybe i'm wrong...
> Okay, give EVGA precision a try ?
> For sure lower voltage = lower temp
> 
> try this one.. 1.225v
> 
> Ref_980__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Thanx man ill give it a try when home


----------



## KillerBee33

Reason i started talking about Throttling is bcz . yesterday while playing GTA V was locked @ 60fps for the first 10 min and then started flying in 45's and 50's


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Reason i started talking about Throttling is bcz . yesterday while playing GTA V was locked @ 60fps for the first 10 min and then started flying in 45's and 50's


Use MSI AB to monitor the core clock/TDP usage, once your fps drop look at core clock


----------



## KillerBee33

Look at post #1629 of 1655







that's what i was trying to say . Ill try monitoring when i get home and also will give lower Voltage a chance .
Didnt have the idea of using AB last night








The whole reason me flashing BIOS is that i wont have to use AB LOL. I kinda think RivaTuner has something to do with short drops in FPS. But thats just me and its not a fact , only a suspicion


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Look at post #1629 of 1655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i was trying to say . Ill try monitoring when i get home and also will give lower Voltage a chance .
> Didnt have the idea of using AB last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole reason me flashing BIOS is that i wont have to use AB LOL. I kinda think RivaTuner has something to do with short drops in FPS. But thats just me and its not a fact , only a suspicion


Okay leave GPU-Z in the background and play games once your fps drop hit Alt+Tap and check the core clock from Gpu-Z


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay leave GPU-Z in the background and play games once your fps drop hit Alt+Tap and check the core clock from Gpu-Z


Will do.


----------



## D3XXX

Started flickering at + 50 MHz, at + 70 it flickered and crashed on second graphics test so I think I'll stick with your original bios


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Started flickering at + 50 MHz, at + 70 it flickered and crashed on second graphics test so I think I'll stick with your original bios


Each card have wall limit


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thanx man ill give it a try when home


OK this is what i got running Firestrike with MSAA and all the Options to the limit with the new bios

Ref_980__Dark1.zip 137k .zip file


But ran GTA V for about an hour same settings as yesterday MSAA 4 , ALL to the Highest settings, Temps never go over 75 Degrees and when FPS drops, Clocks stay the same 1506 .
Also ran Firestrike and got exact score as the bios with 1243.8 Voltage.
So, temps went down and performance stayed the same. Well GTAV still have fps dips to upper 40's .
Any thoughts?
Basically what i'm saying with lower Voltage temperatures dropped from 82 TOP to 75 TOP but judging by Firestrike Performance did not suffer.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> OK this is what i got running Firestrike with MSAA and all the Options to the limit with the new bios
> 
> Ref_980__Dark1.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> But ran GTA V for about an hour same settings as yesterday MSAA 4 , ALL to the Highest settings, Temps never go over 75 Degrees and when FPS drops, Clocks stay the same 1506 .
> Also ran Firestrike and got exact score as the bios with 1243.8 Voltage.
> So, temps went down and performance stayed the same. Well GTAV still have fps dips to upper 40's .
> Any thoughts?
> Basically what i'm saying with lower Voltage temperatures dropped from 82 TOP to 75 TOP but judging by Firestrike Performance did not suffer.


Not trying to be a dick or anything, just throwing some figures at you, but the lowest I've seen GTAV maxed out entirely (so 8X MSAA), with additional 8X transparency supersampling applied with NVidia inspector is 60, maybe high 50s I think.

Granted I have SLI and my CPU is running at 49 core, 45 cache.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Not trying to be a dick or anything, just throwing some figures at you, but the lowest I've seen GTAV maxed out entirely (so 8X MSAA), with additional 8X transparency supersampling applied with NVidia inspector is 60, maybe high 50s I think.
> 
> Granted I have SLI and my CPU is running at 49 core, 45 cache.


Anytime i get to Trevors Neighborhood , especially around his house in the desert it jumps down to upper 40's most of times and thats everything Maxed out MSAA4,TXAA OFF,Reflection MSAA4, and High Res. Textures OFF @ 1080P

Did you mess around with Advance Video Settings?


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Anytime i get to Trevors Neighborhood , especially around his house in the desert it jumps down to upper 40's most of times and thats everything Maxed out MSAA4,TXAA OFF,Reflection MSAA4, and High Res. Textures OFF @ 1080P


I can't use TXAA or anything like that with SLI so couldn't tell you.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> I can't use TXAA or anything like that with SLI so couldn't tell you.


What do you have in here?


----------



## D3XXX

On, On, On, Full bars


----------



## KillerBee33

Then i dont know what to say!


----------



## D3XXX

Well I just had the wonderful luck of forgetting to turn v-sync off.
But the entire benchmark was 57-63 fps.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Then i dont know what to say!


One odd thing about GTAV though is that it reports 8192 mb of VRAM despite SLI being enabled.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Then i dont know what to say!


Okay range is 55-123 FPS, I'd say average is 72-78 FPS.

Does it save the results somewhere? Because it used to tell you the results now it just quits.


----------



## KillerBee33

I'm trying to get a friend with a single 980 try to run on those setting so i can compare







2 970's on your end are way out of single 980's range


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm trying to get a friend with a single 980 try to run on those setting so i can compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 970's on your end are way out of single 980's range


Yeah but think it's more to do with how the game reads the memory. SLI is supposed to mirror Vram... not double it, but I triple checked. I think that's the main thing because those options eat up VRAM like crazy.

FWIW with FXAA, MSAA, TXAA and reflection MSAA all of range was 67-189 averaging about 80-90 fps, but with everything else maxed out.


----------



## KillerBee33

I'm using VSYNC ON otherwise screen tearing is unbearable on 60Hz


----------



## Slips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI980TI_1506mhz.zip 152k .zip file


Hi Mr-Dark.
What's wrong with gpu load, from 2% -100% in Aida64 gpu stresstest.
Also with stock bios.
Is Aida64 extreame working like this?


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm using VSYNC ON otherwise screen tearing is unbearable on 60Hz


Have you tried using the half option or adaptive vsync? Might be less taxing.

I never use vsync due to coming from a competitive background and cap my frames at 130in CS GO and when I monkey around in black ops 3 as I have a first gen 120 hz benq and they never fluctuate at 1080p without MSAA black ops 3 doesn't fluctuate much from 250 and CS GO pretty much runs static at 300. But I don't want frame buffering adding input latency so I cap.

To be honest I don't know if I'm just so used to vsync being off that I don't pick up on screen tearing as I've has this monitor for maybe 5 years? But I leave it off on every thing else too because I can't stand the input latency but never really notice screen tearing during actual game play. I did notice it during the GTAV benchmark though I'll have to see if I notice it in game. Also my monitor has a powerful scalar which could be mitigating it somewhat I suppose.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Have you tried using the half option or adaptive vsync? Might be less taxing.
> 
> I never use vsync due to coming from a competitive background and cap my frames at 130in CS GO and when I monkey around in black ops 3 as I have a first gen 120 hz benq and they never fluctuate at 1080p without MSAA black ops 3 doesn't fluctuate much from 250 and CS GO pretty much runs static at 300. But I don't want frame buffering adding input latency so I cap.
> 
> To be honest I don't know if I'm just so used to vsync being off that I don't pick up on screen tearing as I've has this monitor for maybe 5 years? But I leave it off on every thing else too because I can't stand the input latency but never really notice screen tearing during actual game play. I did notice it during the GTAV benchmark though I'll have to see if I notice it in game. Also my monitor has a powerful scalar which could be mitigating it somewhat I suppose.


The HALF Option locks @30 FPS and Adaptive works with most games but not GTA.
Ehh, will lower few unnoticeable settings and be fine with it









My biggest Concern now is the Temps. since Mr_D. helped with getting the most of what i've got . I might just get a fan for the side which is possible .
thinking of something like this should do the trick


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> The HALF Option locks @30 FPS and Adaptive works with most games but not GTA.
> Ehh, will lower few unnoticeable settings and be fine with it


Oh that's what half means? that's horrible lol.

Yeah I mean just out of interest I've run the benchmark like 5 times changing various things and tbh I doubt anyone could tell the difference between 4x MSAA and 8X MSAA, with no MSAA it's noticeable but bearable, maybe try the 2 option.

Also, have you tried running it @ real-time priority? That seems to boost FPS a bit.

Also, do you use Nvidiainspector?





-1 LOD bias seems to increase fidelity at no cost and doesn't cause shimmering textures.

Moderate pre-allocation for memory policy seems to help FPS a bit too.


----------



## KillerBee33

Well, the only thing i've changed and its in NV Control Panel is Antisotropic Filtering set to 16 and Texture Filtering-Negative LOD bias set to Allow in Global Settings


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Well, the only thing i've changed and its in NV Control Panel is Antisotropic Filtering set to 16 and Texture Filtering-Negative LOD bias set to Allow in Global Settings


The Global NVIDIA profile and game ones are quite limited in options.

If the game supports anisotrophic filtering you shouldn't force it via drivers in the first place as the engine can handle itself.

Allowing a negative LOD bias only works for games where you can directly manipulate LOD bias in options (can't even think of a title) or through console like Quake Live. For all intents and purposes that setting really does nothing without conscious outside manipulation of.ini files or through console.

NVIDIA inspector is really a good tool and you should take a look at it.

I keep my global profile with NVIDIA drivers and then make adjustments as needed through the NVIDIA inspector for anything that requires settings beyond or different from my global profile. Apply it and you get the best of both worlds. All the options that can be changed are present only in the 3rd party tool.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> The Global NVIDIA profile and game ones are quite limited in options.
> 
> If the game supports anisotrophic filtering you shouldn't force it via drivers in the first place as the engine can handle itself.
> 
> Allowing a negative LOD bias only works for games where you can directly manipulate LOD bias in options (can't even think of a title) or through console like Quake Live. For all intents and purposes that setting really does nothing without conscious outside manipulation of.ini files or through console.
> 
> NVIDIA inspector is really a good tool and you should take a look at it.
> 
> I keep my global profile with NVIDIA drivers and then make adjustments as needed through the NVIDIA inspector for anything that requires settings beyond or different from my global profile. Apply it and you get the best of both worlds. All the options that can be changed are present only in the 3rd party tool.


Will try.Thnx.


----------



## Slips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slips*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark.
> What's wrong with gpu load, from 2% -100% in Aida64 gpu stresstest.
> Also with stock bios.
> Is Aida64 extreame working like this?


Ok, didn't know aida64 worked like this.

This is kombuster. It's ok, right?


----------



## Sycksyde

Mr Dark, could you please unlock extra voltage and raise TDP on my Gigabyte Windforce 970 BIOS?

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slips*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark.
> What's wrong with gpu load, from 2% -100% in Aida64 gpu stresstest.
> Also with stock bios.
> Is Aida64 extreame working like this?


Honestly I never try Aida64 to stress the gpu maybe its program bug or something ?
Quote:


> Ok, didn't know aida64 worked like this.
> 
> This is kombuster. It's ok, right?


This normal nothing wrong








Quote:


> Mr Dark, could you please unlock extra voltage and raise TDP on my Gigabyte Windforce 970 BIOS?
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip fil


Hello

Give this a try

970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


1.300v unlock + 340W TDP, Keep in mind software report max voltage 1.275v while the actual voltage 1.300v


----------



## Gefestor

Hello, Mr-Dark.
Help with editing the video card BIOS Palit GTX 980 Ti SuperEtStream.
1506 MHz at a voltage of 1.250 with disabled a boost.
You can unlock slider Boost Limit?
Example in the picture.
Thank you!


Start_980Ti_PalitSJ.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gefestor*
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark.
> Help with editing the video card BIOS Palit GTX 980 Ti SuperEtStream.
> 1506 MHz at a voltage of 1.250 with disabled a boost.
> You can unlock slider Boost Limit?
> Example in the picture.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Start_980Ti_PalitSJ.zip 152k .zip file


You don't really need that slider to adjust the Boost Limit, it should just update whenever you change the Boost in the field above the slider.


----------



## Gefestor

Blaze2210
Thanks for the reply!
I understood you.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gefestor*
> 
> Blaze2210
> Thanks for the reply!
> I understood you.


No worries! Did it work out for you?


----------



## Gefestor

The second graphics card G1 installed BIOS V4BETAF4
In the BIOS has the slider.
No need to edit the table (Boost Table) in HEX editor.
I would not give up the slider in the BIOS


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gefestor*
> 
> The second graphics card G1 installed BIOS V4BETAF4
> In the BIOS has the slider.
> No need to edit the table (Boost Table) in HEX editor.
> I would not give up the slider in the BIOS


You really don't need a hex editor for a BIOS mod. Trust me, I've done about 200 BIOS mods without ever touching a hex editor. MBT, GPU-Z, and NVFlash should be all you need.









You can easily limit the Boost by changing a couple of the values in the Boost States tab of MBT. If you change the 2nd GPC values in both P00 and P02 Profiles, you can effectively limit the Boost.

As you can see here, I have not changed my Boost Table from the default, but my card is limited to Boosting to 1506 mhz.


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark

Do you think raising memory to this point thru BIOS is worth a try?


----------



## Gefestor

I edited the video card BIOS 980 Ti








EVGA-Gigabyte-MSI-KFA2HOF-Now PALIT
Used NVFlash.
Difficulties arose only HOF980Ti.
It was impossible to raise the voltage above 1.25.
All graphics cards "Power Limit" work differently.
I am wondering why the card is not always keeps the set frequency?
We have to use the AB and EVGA PrecisionX
The temperature of 68-72 C.
*I believe that the forum there are people who know more than me.*
Edit my bios as you see fit!
I install this BIOS. I test the graphics card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You really don't need a hex editor for a BIOS mod. Trust me, I've done about 200 BIOS mods without ever touching a hex editor. MBT, GPU-Z, and NVFlash should be all you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can easily limit the Boost by changing a couple of the values in the Boost States tab of MBT. If you change the 2nd GPC values in both P00 and P02 Profiles, you can effectively limit the Boost.
> 
> As you can see here, I have not changed my Boost Table from the default, but my card is limited to Boosting to 1506 mhz.


+1 No need for Hex editor








Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> 
> Do you think raising memory to this point thru BIOS is worth a try?


If that clock stable in games why not ? make sure its stable and I will do that for you


----------



## Gefestor

Friends, I'm waiting for BIOS
Thanks in advance
Mr-Dark, you help me?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gefestor*
> 
> Friends, I'm waiting for BIOS
> Thanks in advance
> Mr-Dark, you help me?


Yes! Dude









which one you want ? the first bios for 980 TI while you talk about G1 later so its not clear what are you looking for


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.300v unlock + 340W TDP, Keep in mind software report max voltage 1.275v while the actual voltage 1.300v


Thanks very much mate +rep


----------



## Gefestor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes! Dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one you want ? the first bios for 980 TI while you talk about G1 later so its not clear what are you looking for


Repeat the message








Hello, Mr-Dark.
Help with editing the video card BIOS Palit GTX 980 Ti SuperEtStream.
1506 MHz at a voltage of 1.250 with disabled a boost.
You can unlock slider Boost Limit?
Example in the picture.
Thank you!


Start_980Ti_PalitSJ.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Outcasst

Hi, I've had some trouble with my card as it seems to posses a fairly unique BIOS. By this I mean I can't flash any other brand of BIOS to my 970.

I have the *GTX 970 "NVIDIA 970 Cooler Edition"*. When I flash any other BIOS that I have found so far, the display driver won't recognize it.

Here's a copy of the stock BIOS if you could take a look at it. I'm basically looking for all the tweaks that'll get it running the best, increased TDP, Voltage unlock and all the other good stuff.

Thanks, appreciate it.

stock.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hi, I've had some trouble with my card as it seems to posses a fairly unique BIOS. By this I mean I can't flash any other brand of BIOS to my 970.
> 
> I have the *GTX 970 "NVIDIA 970 Cooler Edition"*. When I flash any other BIOS that I have found so far, the display driver won't recognize it.
> 
> Here's a copy of the stock BIOS if you could take a look at it. I'm basically looking for all the tweaks that'll get it running the best, increased TDP, Voltage unlock and all the other good stuff.
> 
> Thanks, appreciate it.
> 
> stock.zip 138k .zip file


Ummm....You shouldn't really be flashing a different brand's BIOS to your card anyways....If you're wanting to try out a different cards' BIOS, you'd be a lot better off if you just copy the settings from that BIOS into a copy of your own BIOS....


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ummm....You shouldn't really be flashing a different brand's BIOS to your card anyways....If you're wanting to try out a different cards' BIOS, you'd be a lot better off if you just copy the settings from that BIOS into a copy of your own BIOS....


That's the problem, I can't really replicate them because a lot of the values just don't match and I'm getting totally confused to what should go where.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gefestor*
> 
> Repeat the message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark.
> Help with editing the video card BIOS Palit GTX 980 Ti SuperEtStream.
> 1506 MHz at a voltage of 1.250 with disabled a boost.
> You can unlock slider Boost Limit?
> Example in the picture.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Start_980Ti_PalitSJ.zip 152k .zip file


Give this a try

980Ti_PalitSJ___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory & higher TDP 450W & 1.250v, No need to unlock the boost slider








Quote:


> Hi, I've had some trouble with my card as it seems to posses a fairly unique BIOS. By this I mean I can't flash any other brand of BIOS to my 970.
> 
> I have the GTX 970 "NVIDIA 970 Cooler Edition". When I flash any other BIOS that I have found so far, the display driver won't recognize it.
> 
> Here's a copy of the stock BIOS if you could take a look at it. I'm basically looking for all the tweaks that'll get it running the best, increased TDP, Voltage unlock and all the other good stuff.
> 
> Thanks, appreciate it.
> 
> stock.zip


Hello

As blaze tell you no need to flash different bios, use your bios + custom setting









how much Asic quality there ? any stable/unstable clock you try before ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> That's the problem, I can't really replicate them because a lot of the values just don't match and I'm getting totally confused to what should go where.


The core of the BIOS is the same, you'd basically just be copying settings from one BIOS to another. So open up 2 instances of MBT, put them side-by-side, take your time, and copy the settings from one to the other - this means that you'll be manually entering in a bunch of values. I assure you that there's no mystical trick to it. Go from tab to tab and just make sure that everything ends up being the same between the 2.









Doing it this way is significantly safer than flashing a different brand's BIOS to your card, since at the end, you'll just have a modified version of the stock BIOS on the card.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> As blaze tell you no need to flash different bios, use your bios + custom setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much Asic quality there ? any stable/unstable clock you try before ?


ASIC is 70.3, stable (as far as I can tell) at around 1519, however it regularly throttles down to about 1480. Have not played around with voltages (if that's even possible on this card).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> ASIC is 70.3, stable (as far as I can tell) at around 1519, however it regularly throttles down to about 1480. Have not played around with voltages (if that's even possible on this card).


Give this a try

GTX970__Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & 330W TDP & boost off

flash and test the stability with games&benchmark, if stable start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB an 1530-1550 should be stable


----------



## Skizzorz13

I am wondering if you could do my the pleasure of editing the bios of my reference EVGA 980gtx for some more voltage and power. Its got 66 ASIC. I already have a nice overclock but I am on a custom loop so a little extra voltage could be fun to mess around with and push it a bit further. Thanks a lot in advance.

EVGAGTX980.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Gefestor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti_PalitSJ___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory & higher TDP 450W & 1.250v, No need to unlock the boost slider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skizzorz13*
> 
> I am wondering if you could do my the pleasure of editing the bios of my reference EVGA 980gtx for some more voltage and power. Its got 66 ASIC. I already have a nice overclock but I am on a custom loop so a little extra voltage could be fun to mess around with and push it a bit further. Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> EVGAGTX980.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

EVGAGTX980__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506 mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.280v & 350W TDP & boost off

flash and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GTX970__Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & 330W TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and test the stability with games&benchmark, if stable start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB an 1530-1550 should be stable


It's looking fantastic so far. Tried to push it to 1550 but got some blue artifacts in heaven, so I've let it down to 1530 and it's still going ok. Any other benchmark / game recommendations that'll weed out instabilities faster?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> It's looking fantastic so far. Tried to push it to 1550 but got some blue artifacts in heaven, so I've let it down to 1530 and it's still going ok. Any other benchmark / game recommendations that'll weed out instabilities faster?


Firestrike & GTA V & The witcher 3 & Far Cry 4


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Firestrike & GTA V & The witcher 3 & Far Cry 4


Thanks for the help. Seeing the clock speed graph so flat is great. It used to throttle all over the place!


----------



## KillerBee33

@ Mr_Dark
What do you think of raising memory to 1953 in BIOS?


----------



## woozle

Hi Mr Dark.

I've been trying to remove the tdp limit on my card with no success.
Could you please help me out? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.

GM206Stock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Thanks for the help. Seeing the clock speed graph so flat is great. It used to throttle all over the place!


Sure, NO clock drop with my bios








Quote:


> @ Mr_Dark
> What do you think of raising memory to 1953 in BIOS?


This


Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark.
> 
> I've been trying to remove the tdp limit on my card with no success.
> Could you please help me out? Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> GM206Stock.zip 136


Hello

Give this a try

NV_960__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


No throttle anymore


----------



## KillerBee33

Tried both ways , AB and BIOS, got bunch of artifacts with AB and no issues thru bios but it feels like GAMES don't like Memory being touched


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Tried both ways , AB and BIOS, got bunch of artifacts with AB and no issues thru bios but it feels like GAMES don't like Memory being touched


Mine will not go past 3900 so don't feel bad. The first one I had went up to 4500 but the core was poop.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Mine will not go past 3900 so don't feel bad. The first one I had went up to 4500 but the core was poop.


It goes up to 4000 with lower Core Clock but it feels like its just making things unstable "without artifacts" just more drops than usual.


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark, what are those numbers and what do they mean? Sometimes it gives me just numbers like the current 92 and few times i get a single letter and a number


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Tried both ways , AB and BIOS, got bunch of artifacts with AB and no issues thru bios but it feels like GAMES don't like Memory being touched


Gaming stable is your goals not benchmark








Quote:


> Mr_Dark, what are those numbers and what do they mean? Sometimes it gives me just numbers like the current 92 and few times i get a single letter and a number rolleyes.gif


I believe those related to Name& ID from the bios


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Gaming stable is your goals not benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe those related to Name& ID from the bios


Uhumm. thats what i'm sayin'. I'll play with higher Mem. more to see what games are not liking it, so far Borderlands 2 and TPS hate it.


----------



## woozle

It works!
Thank you so much, you are a legend!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Uhumm. thats what i'm sayin'. I'll play with higher Mem. more to see what games are not liking it, so far Borderlands 2 and TPS hate it.


GTA V & Far Cry 4 & Witcher 3 is the best for OC stability test








Quote:


> It works!
> Thank you so much, you are a legend!thumb.gif


Nice! Glad its working for you


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Hi Mr-Dark, can you help for my bios

Evga 980ti ACX 2.0 SC - already can add +150 GPU - +500 Ram - %84 ASIC

Evga.980ti.ACX.2.0.SC.zip 151k .zip file


thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark, can you help for my bios
> 
> Evga 980ti ACX 2.0 SC - already can add +150 GPU - +500 Ram - %84 ASIC
> 
> Evga.980ti.ACX.2.0.SC.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> 
> thanks.


Hello there

Give this a try

980TI_ACX__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.22v & 410W TDP..

flash and report there & Btw Nice ASIC there


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I tried before (I think it wasn't this bios) but gave error. I'll try this one and will write.

Thanks









this was my highest with stock bios

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6627548


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Followed the video but gave this error



tried another nvflash


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok looks like something wrong with Nvflash version, found working one and flashed - restarting now - I'll be back

For 980ti

https://mega.nz/#!7x5QmLZa!HRvU7VBGEuseC_F_Hnp7mEo8IOOHjgy9dr_ixuLq3cA


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok after flashing,

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9518577

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10604468

Fire strike ex ; http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6656679

It always work at 1506Mhz and Max temp during bench was 68C

There is no power limit setting - and will not touch core clock etc right?



When 2D checked from GPUZ shows 135Mhz

Before and After




Using my own fan setting


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I think this is too high can I lower this - 1400Mhz - stock voltage - something like that!?

Ok looks like there is anothe way with MSI Afterburner. When gaming I can set -200 for mem. forexample


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I think this is too high can I lower this - 1400Mhz - stock voltage - something like that!?
> 
> Ok looks like there is anothe way with MSI Afterburner. When gaming I can set -200 for mem. forexample


Your Fan Profile looks " i dont want to say wrong " so just weird








Try this ...30% @ 30* 70% @ 70* and 100% @ 85* Just to simplify things


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok I think I could modded the original bios with lower Voltage and clocks. Didn't change ram



I did because I did get a directx error when playing, know happens when too much OC, Checked your modded bios and tried to set my own.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Ok I think I could modded the original bios with lower Voltage and clocks. Didn't change ram
> 
> 
> 
> I did because I did get a directx error when playing, know happens when too much OC, Checked your modded bios and tried to set my own.


Try this

GM200R.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Try this
> 
> GM200R.zip 152k .zip file


What are the settings for this bios?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Ok after flashing,
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9518577
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10604468
> 
> Fire strike ex ; http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6656679
> 
> It always work at 1506Mhz and Max temp during bench was 68C
> 
> There is no power limit setting - and will not touch core clock etc right?
> 
> 
> 
> When 2D checked from GPUZ shows 135Mhz
> 
> Before and After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my own fan setting


Hello

I see my bios work just fine.. any problem there ?

why you drop the core clock ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> What are the settings for this bios?
> 
> Thanks.


Same BIOS from Mr_Dark
Changed Memory clock to +300 and Fan Profile is close to what you have set in Afterburner


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

*Mr-Dark* it works great, but card works at limit. I tested night and got a directx error when playing BF4, It happens most of the time because of too much OC. Can you make another with lower V and Core clock - forexample 1400Mhz - mem is default or +400 etc.

actually it's enough for me. Already get 150-200 fps









and how about my settings, is it ok? Tested and works great for me.

Another good thing; I always have keyboard mouse lag. Couldn't find a solution, tested everything. Looks like when disabling boost thing, it's gone. Why these cards use stupid boost option!? What is the point. We can control CPU (intel speed step) from bios but we don't have option for GPU...

And another thing I did notice: when I open my original bios in editor - checked voltage, it was 1250!? Is this normal or editor adding it?

*KillerBee33* thanks, I'll try.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> *Mr-Dark* it works great, but card works at limit. I tested night and got a directx error when playing BF4, It happens most of the time because of too much OC. Can you make another with lower V and Core clock - forexample 1400Mhz - mem is default or +400 etc.
> 
> actually it's enough for me. Already get 150-200 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how about my settings, is it ok? Tested and works great for me.
> 
> Another good thing; I always have keyboard mouse lag. Couldn't find a solution, tested everything. Looks like when disabling boost thing, it's gone. Why these cards use stupid boost option!? What is the point. We can control CPU (intel speed step) from bios but we don't have option for GPU...
> 
> And another thing I did notice: when I open my original bios in editor - checked voltage, it was 1250!? Is this normal or editor adding it?
> 
> *KillerBee33* thanks, I'll try.


Okay

Give this a try

980TI_ACX__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & +300 memory & 1.200v & your custom fan curve applied to the bios









flash and report & the mouse lag maybe you have high red monitor ? high refresh rate ?.. boost is good control the clock at full load based on the temp & ASIC & TDP limit


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Thanks I'll try tomorrow, have to go work. I'll give report

What do you mean with "high red monitor" - _Asus PB278Q - 60Hz - 2560 1440 - 5ms_

https://www.asus.com/Monitors/PB278Q/specifications/


----------



## Millerboy3

ok I have been testing my clocks for past 2hrs

Tell me if this sounds plausible.

Core clock 1535
Memory 4275
voltage shows as 1.275

stable for past 2hrs + and about 6hrs of fallout?

voltage shows as 1.275 because I'm using the nolimits bios. What is a suggested voltage to go for moderate gaming (I have about 49 hours in fallout 4 since launch.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Thanks I'll try tomorrow, have to go work. I'll give report
> 
> What do you mean with "high red monitor" - _Asus PB278Q - 60Hz - 2560 1440 - 5ms_
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Monitors/PB278Q/specifications/


I mean high resolution








Quote:


> ok I have been testing my clocks for past 2hrs
> 
> Tell me if this sounds plausible.
> 
> Core clock 1535
> Memory 4275
> voltage shows as 1.275
> 
> stable for past 2hrs + and about 6hrs of fallout?
> 
> voltage shows as 1.275 because I'm using the nolimits bios. What is a suggested voltage to go for moderate gaming (I have about 49 hours in fallout 4 since launch.


''

Hello

1.275v is fine for daily use but test more games like GTA V & Witcher 3 & Far Cry 4.. Fallout 4 not heavy game









once you fins max stable clock report back so i can give you custom bios for 24/7


----------



## Millerboy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I mean high resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''
> 
> Hello
> 
> 1.275v is fine for daily use but test more games like GTA V & Witcher 3 & Far Cry 4.. Fallout 4 not heavy game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you fins max stable clock report back so i can give you custom bios for 24/7


will your bios clock the voltage down while at idle speeds? or will it stay at 1.275 100%?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millerboy3*
> 
> will your bios clock the voltage down while at idle speeds? or will it stay at 1.275 100%?


For sure the clock/voltage will drop in IDLE to 135mhz/0.800v


----------



## sceptor

Mr.Dark,

I used this originally with my Zotac 980 and it got to windows login but would glitch and go black. Also only 1 display would light up out of 3. What I did have before my 980 was a 970 zotac and I took those settings from that rom which was a rom that JoeDirt had created and input each setting into my 980. It seems to work great and I am getting stable results from it but feel there's more room to go on this card but want to make sure I increase it properly. What setting should I be tweaking in my MaxWell bios? I am uploading the rom I am using for you to inspect. I tried to look into your rom but had trouble comparing the two as they seemed so different and I am surprised. Maybe you can fill in the pieces. Really appreciate the help by the way!

GPU-Z results below -



zotac.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sceptor*
> 
> Mr.Dark,
> 
> I used this originally with my Zotac 980 and it got to windows login but would glitch and go black. Also only 1 display would light up out of 3. What I did have before my 980 was a 970 zotac and I took those settings from that rom which was a rom that JoeDirt had created and input each setting into my 980. It seems to work great and I am getting stable results from it but feel there's more room to go on this card but want to make sure I increase it properly. What setting should I be tweaking in my MaxWell bios? I am uploading the rom I am using for you to inspect. I tried to look into your rom but had trouble comparing the two as they seemed so different and I am surprised. Maybe you can fill in the pieces. Really appreciate the help by the way!
> 
> GPU-Z results below -
> 
> 
> 
> zotac.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

zotac980__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.300v & 3.6W TDP & boost off

keep in mind your card is voltage locked to 1.212v this a big limit for such a card







but flash and report back maybe you will gain something ?


----------



## sceptor

Mr,Dark,

I did not realize it did not properly quote your original post. Is this the same 980 rom you made for the guy originally with a zotac 980 that you named Zotac980RefOC.zip. I just want to make sure I conveyed that the one I uploaded was a modified one that was working properly and kind of use it as a base line. Why are you against 'boost'? I will compare this rom to the ROM i mentioned but I appreciate your help with this regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> zotac980__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.300v & 3.6W TDP & boost off
> 
> keep in mind your card is voltage locked to 1.212v this a big limit for such a card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but flash and report back maybe you will gain something ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sceptor*
> 
> Mr,Dark,
> 
> I did not realize it did not properly quote your original post. Is this the same 980 rom you made for the guy originally with a zotac 980 that you named Zotac980RefOC.zip. I just want to make sure I conveyed that the one I uploaded was a modified one that was working properly and kind of use it as a base line. Why are you against 'boost'? I will compare this rom to the ROM i mentioned but I appreciate your help with this regardless.


Hello

I don't remember which card there, but in general from the name Ref = Reference and you have the AMP Extreme ?


----------



## sceptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't remember which card there, but in general from the name Ref = Reference and you have the AMP Extreme ?


I have the zotac 980 AMP! Omegan not the extreme.

This is it -

https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/gtx-980-amp-omega

vs the extreme

https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/gtx-980-amp-extreme

I heard rumors a while ago that the extreme had unlocked voltage but i am not sure they had the same PCB although it's very likely they did and it just has a larger tri-fan shroud.

Assuming your first one I referenced was built off of the Extreme it did not notify me that the PCB did not match and allowed me to flash it but I was unable to get past the login screen. I have not flashed the one you just uploaded as I am waiting for confirmation from you now that I have clarified.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sceptor*
> 
> I have the zotac 980 AMP! Omegan not the extreme.
> 
> This is it -
> 
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/gtx-980-amp-omega
> 
> vs the extreme
> 
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/gtx-980-amp-extreme
> 
> I heard rumors a while ago that the extreme had unlocked voltage but i am not sure they had the same PCB although it's very likely they did and it just has a larger tri-fan shroud.
> 
> Assuming your first one I referenced was built off of the Extreme it did not notify me that the PCB did not match and allowed me to flash it but I was unable to get past the login screen. I have not flashed the one you just uploaded as I am waiting for confirmation from you now that I have clarified.


The bios I give to you based on your bios file in your first post here... so nothing wrong there its your bios + custom setting

the Omega still premium card over the Reference


----------



## sceptor

Sounds good and I will try it when I get home and report back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sceptor*
> 
> I have the zotac 980 AMP! Omegan not the extreme.
> 
> This is it -
> 
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/gtx-980-amp-omega
> 
> vs the extreme
> 
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/gtx-980-amp-extreme
> 
> I heard rumors a while ago that the extreme had unlocked voltage but i am not sure they had the same PCB although it's very likely they did and it just has a larger tri-fan shroud.
> 
> Assuming your first one I referenced was built off of the Extreme it did not notify me that the PCB did not match and allowed me to flash it but I was unable to get past the login screen. I have not flashed the one you just uploaded as I am waiting for confirmation from you now that I have clarified.


----------



## meadyboy113

Hi Mr_Dark, i wonder if you could help me I own a GV-N980WF3OC-4GD and im having a problem with DD: 84.04.31.00.C7, DP: 84.04.31.00.C8 flashed fine and thats working but the other BIOS is not i get the following

GTX980.JPG 186k .JPG file


GTX9802.JPG 133k .JPG file


as you can see ive attempted to reflash which seems to work but upon reboot it doesnt, also GPU-Z did detect it just now so im not sure what is up, thank you so much


----------



## sceptor

Dark,

See below with Heaven running in the background. Some take aways I am noticing -

First thing is it worked and loaded fine and seems stable.
Second thing is my GPU Core clock is below what I had it at before which was almost 1500 with boost so there's definitely room for improvement on that I feel and I am curious why you opted to go with a lower clock than I showed as stable, am I reading it wrong?
Third is how the Memory clock now shows the full 3903.4MHz where before it only showed the 1951MHz, why is that? This is also apparent in the Memory used showing as double.
Fourth the Memory controller load appears to be lower with your rom for some reason.


Appreciate the help and look forward to the next step!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The bios I give to you based on your bios file in your first post here... so nothing wrong there its your bios + custom setting
> 
> the Omega still premium card over the Reference


----------



## Skizzorz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> EVGAGTX980__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506 mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.280v & 350W TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB


I was able to get another 51mhz out of the bios changes! Its working great thanks alot.


----------



## TK421

Can anyone unlock this 980TI AMP (non extreme) bios please?

Looking to get voltage control from default to 1.274, raise power limit and disable boost. Also disabling the 65c throttle (missing voltage sliders -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> Hi Mr_Dark, i wonder if you could help me I own a GV-N980WF3OC-4GD and im having a problem with DD: 84.04.31.00.C7, DP: 84.04.31.00.C8 flashed fine and thats working but the other BIOS is not i get the following
> 
> GTX980.JPG 186k .JPG file
> 
> 
> GTX9802.JPG 133k .JPG file
> 
> 
> as you can see ive attempted to reflash which seems to work but upon reboot it doesnt, also GPU-Z did detect it just now so im not sure what is up, thank you so much


Hello

Don't use gigabyte tool to flash again its buggy.. use Nvflash to flash the same bios again and report back








Quote:


> Dark,
> 
> See below with Heaven running in the background. Some take aways I am noticing -
> First thing is it worked and loaded fine and seems stable.
> Second thing is my GPU Core clock is below what I had it at before which was almost 1500 with boost so there's definitely room for improvement on that I feel and I am curious why you opted to go with a lower clock than I showed as stable, am I reading it wrong?
> Third is how the Memory clock now shows the full 3903.4MHz where before it only showed the 1951MHz, why is that? This is also apparent in the Memory used showing as double.
> Fourth the Memory controller load appears to be lower with your rom for some reason.
> 
> Appreciate the help and look forward to the next step!


Hello

the core clock should be 1506mhz something wrong.. do you have the stock bios ? if yes give me a copy pls..

the memory clock is fine, 1950mhz =3900mhz=7800mhz its just gpu-z how read it







& I have no idea about the memory controller load








Quote:


> I was able to get another 51mhz out of the bios changes! Its working great thanks alot.


Awesome! Glad its working for you








Quote:


> Can anyone unlock this 980TI AMP (non extreme) bios please?
> 
> Looking to get voltage control from default to 1.274, raise power limit and disable boost. Also disabling the 65c throttle (missing voltage sliders -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello

where is the stock bios ?

GM200 card don't like boost off completely but we can stop the throttle at 65c from the bios


----------



## meadyboy113

thanks Mr Dark, as you can see reflashing with GTX9802.JPG didn't solve the issue, im using the 'unsigned' ver 5.227 by Joe Dirt

NVIDIA display adapters present in system:
<0> GeForce GTX 980 (10DE,13C0,1458,3686) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

do you have any other suggestions, the other bios DP works fine im having problems with DD, Many Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> thanks Mr Dark, as you can see reflashing with GTX9802.JPG didn't solve the issue, im using the 'unsigned' ver 5.227 by Joe Dirt
> 
> NVIDIA display adapters present in system:
> <0> GeForce GTX 980 (10DE,13C0,1458,3686) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> do you have any other suggestions, the other bios DP works fine im having problems with DD, Many Thanks


Honestly I have gigabyte card but never work with such a problem, the best recommended from me is PM this dude with your problem

http://www.overclock.net/u/450357/laithan


----------



## meadyboy113

Yeah I saw your rig ☺??, thanks for the tip


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Don't use gigabyte tool to flash again its buggy.. use Nvflash to flash the same bios again and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> the core clock should be 1506mhz something wrong.. do you have the stock bios ? if yes give me a copy pls..
> 
> the memory clock is fine, 1950mhz =3900mhz=7800mhz its just gpu-z how read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I have no idea about the memory controller load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Glad its working for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> where is the stock bios ?
> 
> GM200 card don't like boost off completely but we can stop the throttle at 65c from the bios


welp, sorry about that

I upload:

zotac980tiamp.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> welp, sorry about that
> 
> I upload:
> 
> zotac980tiamp.zip 152k .zip file


Okay

What about the clock/votlage ? My bios should have specific clock/voltage MSI AB (voltage slider ) will not work with my bios..


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> thanks Mr Dark, as you can see reflashing with GTX9802.JPG didn't solve the issue, im using the 'unsigned' ver 5.227 by Joe Dirt
> 
> NVIDIA display adapters present in system:
> <0> GeForce GTX 980 (10DE,13C0,1458,3686) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> do you have any other suggestions, the other bios DP works fine im having problems with DD, Many Thanks


Hi there, ok your GPU of course has the DD and DP BIOS' and the key might be to understanding (and verifying) which one is *active* at any given time. There is no physical switch to specify DD or DP BIOS for your GPU so you sort of have to take some extra steps if you want to flash both BIOS' which can be tricky.

I am GUESSING that you may have flashed the DD BIOS to the DP "slot" or vice versa and that's why you are having issues, we can dig into it more.

*Here are some basics just to cover them:
(1) You can only have one of the BIOS' active at any given time
(2) You can only flash one of the BIOS' at any given time (the one that is active)
(3) In order to change which BIOS is being used you not only have to change the physical monitor connections to your GPU but your system must ALSO be OFF. I don't think a reset is enough so best to power off, make the monitor changes and then power back up.
(4) You do NOT need to flash both BIOS' unless you are changing monitor configurations often AND they require the usage of the other BIOS based on the connection types.*

Personally I always just flash my changes to my DP BIOS because that's the only BIOS I use but some may think they need to do BOTH but you don't. Only if you use both.

The diagram below is not accurate enough to know (in some cases) which BIOS is being used (and thankfully Gigabyte went to a physical switch with the latest extreme cards).


It is important to first EXTRACT your BIOS with GPU-z and then view it with Maxwell BIOS Tweaker v1.37. The top line will show you if it is a DD or a DP.
I would recommend to ALWAYS extract and verify this FIRST before flashing, to make sure you have the right one.


Of course *if* you did already flash the wrong one (if this was the issue) then extracting the BIOS from both configurations would show the same BIOS. Luckily there *are* a couple ways to KNOW FOR SURE that you are using one BIOS or the other. And while we're talking about DP BIOS, it does NOT stand for "Display port", that's coincidence.

Helpful ways to determine which one is which (and correct if needed):
* If you have ONE monitor connection and it is connected to the HDMI port, that will be the DP BIOS.
* If you have ONE monitor connection and it is connected to the DVI-I port, that will be the DP BIOS.
* If you notice not ALL of the ports are shared between both BIOS'. If you use a port that isn't shared you can be guaranteed which BIOS it is, but some of them show a black screen at bootup and don't work until you get into windows. Some trial an error here.

Lastly, each GPU's PCB has a revision and a BIOS specific to that revision. Flashing a BIOS from another revision on to a GPU may work, may have problems, or may not work at all. It all depends what PCB changes were made. It's a BAD IDEA to do this. When we want to upgrade a Gigabyte BIOS we should focus on the revision version. For example, F0 is revision 1.0. F1 is an upgraded BIOS to revision 1.0. F2,F3 are all compatible. If we now look at a gigabyte F10 BIOS, it is for PCB revision 1.1, not 1.0 and therefore has a different BIOS. Newer versions of that revision 1.1 BIOS would be F11, F12, F13... same thing with the F50 series, F51, F52 etc. If the CORE BIOS VERSION (from NVIDIA) is newer on another card's revision, don't try to flash that.. Newer doesn't mean better. Sometimes things like internal memory timings to accommodate a new batch of memory chips are some of the changes we see in different revisions. Don't flash newer BIOS based on the core version, we need to stick to the PCB revision versions put out by Gigabyte.

I hope this helps.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay
> 
> What about the clock/votlage ? My bios should have specific clock/voltage MSI AB (voltage slider ) will not work with my bios..


can you leave at default please? I'm only interested in unlocking power limit / voltage control


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> can you leave at default please? I'm only interested in unlocking power limit / voltage control


Give this a try

zotac980tiamp__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Higher TDP limit + voltage up to 1.275v ( missing voltage slider unlocked! )


----------



## meadyboy113

bug.JPG 77k .JPG file


as you can see the BIOS is in fact corrupt! @Mr-Dark @KillerBee33 it seems that all the

F51 0.69 MB 2015/02/26 Asia China America Europe Europe(Russia) : FTP / Http

are corrupt as well

What do?


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meadyboy113*
> 
> bug.JPG 77k .JPG file
> 
> 
> as you can see the BIOS is in fact corrupt! @Mr-Dark @KillerBee33 it seems that all the
> 
> F51 0.69 MB 2015/02/26 Asia China America Europe Europe(Russia) : FTP / Http
> 
> are corrupt as well
> 
> What do?


This was noticed a while back, sloppy for sure..

Just re-save the BIOS in MBT and it should clear it up. Open it back up again to verify.

You can flash the G1 BIOS you know... not sure if you knew that they are identical PCBs just a different cooler









That's what I would do (and have personally done in the past on 2 of them)


----------



## meadyboy113

******* YES IT WORKS GERALT OF RIVIA HAS NEVER LOOKED SO GOOD! THAT IS SO SLOPPY BY GIGABYTE. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR INPUT GUYS SORRY FOR THE CAPS HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS! LOVE ALL OF YOU!


----------



## ashio83

Hi Mr-Dark, please could you take a look at my MSI GTX 960 Gaming OC 2GB BIOS and add an overclock.

I currently use MSI Afterburner and have

+150 core (1503Mhz)
+400 on the memory
+108 Power Limit (maxed)
1.243v

It's stable. I am not confident enough to add it myself.

Thank you.

GM206.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## NoodleGTS

Heyo,

So I have a Zotac 980 Ti AMP!

Does limited by the 110% power at the moment. Is there an unlocked bios to work off?

I'm at +225 and +475 right now, +87mv. 73C max temp on stock cooler.

Do you know how much more headroom I need or can realistically use?

Thanks all


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Quote:


> Core clock 1430mhz & +300 memory & 1.200v & your custom fan curve applied to the bios thumb.gif
> 
> flash and report & the mouse lag maybe you have high red monitor ? high refresh rate ?.. boost is good control the clock at full load based on the temp & ASIC & TDP limit3


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/36617

*MR-Dark* this works great. Looks Voltage is enough, not too much temperature. Also played 4-5 hours BF4 and there was no directx error.

Thanks,

Also you can add this nvflash version to first message, only one worked for my 980ti

https://mega.nz/#!7x5QmLZa!HRvU7VBGEuseC_F_Hnp7mEo8IOOHjgy9dr_ixuLq3cA


----------



## lightsout

Hi I was hoping to get an unlocked bios. Here is my card.
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR 4GB SSC

It boosts at stock to 1430. SO maybe set the clock to 1400? Or just leave it idk, I just really want to stop it from throttling.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks a lot.


----------



## DeathAngel74

+0 core
+0 memory
+124% power slider
voltage locked in bios 1.243v
1531.5/8002
250W

GM204Mod_lightsout.zip 1382k .zip file

I have the same card as you. Figured I'd lend a helping hand.


----------



## KillerBee33

Does any1 know or can post a link explaining the real gain in Memory Overclocking and how it stands in Gaming?
I'm trying Stock , +300,+400 and don't see a difference while gaming, so nothing other than a higher benchmark


----------



## Warhammer1997

GM200-Copy.zip 149k .zip file


Greetings, I sent a PM but my info wasn't all there so I am creating this to make sure I get my message across









I have a EVGA 980ti FTW Edition and I have been using a bios from this website but I have come across the issue of my clock speed decreasing at 63c, I had a 121% Power limit and a 1274mv voltage with 1490mhz on the core and 8000 mhz on the memory

I am writing to ask if you could modify and help me with this 63c downclocking annoyence

Bios are stated above! Thank you so much this really helps me out


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashio83*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark, please could you take a look at my MSI GTX 960 Gaming OC 2GB BIOS and add an overclock.
> 
> I currently use MSI Afterburner and have
> 
> +150 core (1503Mhz)
> +400 on the memory
> +108 Power Limit (maxed)
> 1.243v
> 
> It's stable. I am not confident enough to add it myself.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> GM206.zip 136k .zip file


Here you go

MSI960__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Rest OC software and call it a day








Quote:


> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/36617
> 
> MR-Dark this works great. Looks Voltage is enough, not too much temperature. Also played 4-5 hours BF4 and there was no directx error.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Also you can add this nvflash version to first message, only one worked for my 980ti
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!7x5QmLZa!HRvU7VBGEuseC_F_Hnp7mEo8IOOHjgy9dr_ixuLq3cA


Glad its work for you







& will do
Quote:


> Hi I was hoping to get an unlocked bios. Here is my card.
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR 4GB SSC
> 
> It boosts at stock to 1430. SO maybe set the clock to 1400? Or just leave it idk, I just really want to stop it from throttling.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Thanks a lot.


This should work
Quote:


> +0 core
> +0 memory
> +124% power slider
> voltage locked in bios 1.243v
> 1531.5/8002
> 250W
> GM204Mod_lightsout.zip 1382k .zip file
> I have the same card as you. Figured I'd lend a helping hand.


Or this one

970SSC___Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.243v & 330W TDP & boos off.. try both and use the better for you








Quote:


> Does any1 know or can post a link explaining the real gain in Memory Overclocking and how it stands in Gaming?
> I'm trying Stock , +300,+400 and don't see a difference while gaming, so nothing other than a higher benchmark rolleyes.gif


In general memory OC help at high resolution or with heavy game on VRM ( GTA V & Black Ops III ? )
Quote:


> GM200-Copy.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> Greetings, I sent a PM but my info wasn't all there so I am creating this to make sure I get my message across biggrin.gif
> 
> I have a EVGA 980ti FTW Edition and I have been using a bios from this website but I have come across the issue of my clock speed decreasing at 63c, I had a 121% Power limit and a 1274mv voltage with 1490mhz on the core and 8000 mhz on the memory
> 
> I am writing to ask if you could modify and help me with this 63c downclocking annoyence
> 
> Bios are stated above! Thank you so much this really helps me out biggrin.gif


Here you go

980TI_FTW__Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.275v (all voltage slider unlocked!) & higher TDP to 450W & custom fan curve..

flash and report back & Btw are you sure 1.275v needed for 1500mhz or you want to push more ?

GL


----------



## ashio83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> MSI960__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks, works great!


----------



## drdrache

Mr-Dark,

I saw quite a few pages back, your bios for
Zotac 980 TI AMP! Extreme - but it was mentioned that it didn't work correctly for some.

could you do this one? (attached newest stock bios) I would love the full suite of Dark awesome!

Zotac.GTX980Ti.6144.150722.rom.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashio83*
> 
> Thanks, works great!


Glad its work for you








Quote:


> Mr-Dark,
> 
> I saw quite a few pages back, your bios for
> Zotac 980 TI AMP! Extreme - but it was mentioned that it didn't work correctly for some.
> 
> could you do this one? (attached newest stock bios) I would love the full suite of Dark awesome!
> 
> Zotac.GTX980Ti.6144.150722.rom.zip 15


Hello

Give this a try

Zotac.GTX980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.243v & 450W TDP ...

All voltage slider unlocked! we have voltage control up to 1.300v, Tell me if you like to try higher voltage


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Mr-Dark,
> 
> I saw quite a few pages back, your bios for
> Zotac 980 TI AMP! Extreme - but it was mentioned that it didn't work correctly for some.
> 
> could you do this one? (attached newest stock bios) I would love the full suite of Dark awesome!
> 
> Zotac.GTX980Ti.6144.150722.rom.zip 15


Hello

Give this a try

Zotac.GTX980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.243v & 450W TDP ...

All voltage slider unlocked! we have voltage control up to 1.300v, Tell me if you like to try higher voltage







[/quote]

TANKS!
will try this eve... see where I can get on stock air with G-EX TIM.


----------



## mackanz

evga980sc.zip 137k .zip file
Hi there Mr-Dark,

Would you mind taking a look at this bios?
I'm now on water and the card is really cool on temps but powerlimit is stopping for more. Wouldn't mind trying an agressive bios.
EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 card. Now on water.

Cheers!


----------



## NoodleGTS

Thanks for the bios flashing guide buddy.

Flashed my bios to increase TDP limit.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9563987


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> evga980sc.zip 137k .zip file
> Hi there Mr-Dark,
> 
> Would you mind taking a look at this bios?
> I'm now on water and the card is really cool on temps but powerlimit is stopping for more. Wouldn't mind trying an agressive bios.
> EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 card. Now on water.
> 
> Cheers!


Hello

Give this a try

Ultimate980__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.281v & 370W TDP & boost off.. No Throttle anymore!









flash and start pushing the clock farther,your ASIC your limit








Quote:


> Thanks for the bios flashing guide buddy.
> 
> Flashed my bios to increase TDP limit.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9563987
> 
> smile.gif


Hello

I remember your last post with no bios ? or I'm wrong I can't remember









many bios out from my hand each day


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Ultimate980__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.281v & 370W TDP & boost off.. No Throttle anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash and start pushing the clock farther,your ASIC your limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I remember your last post with no bios ? or I'm wrong I can't remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many bios out from my hand each day


I was power limited on my overclock.

I found a bios for a card like mine on this thread and copied the power management page.

Now card is voltage limited, but temps are rising to 81C which I don't want to exceed.. might get hot in the summer. Was able to add another 150 points on lower clocks in Fire Strike Extreme


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> I was power limited on my overclock.
> 
> I found a bios for a card like mine on this thread and copied the power management page.
> 
> Now card is voltage limited, but temps are rising to 81C which I don't want to exceed.. might get hot in the summer. Was able to add another 150 points on lower clocks in Fire Strike Extreme


Glad you get what you need









81c isn't dangerous for GM200 card, but for sure If i where you i will stop there


----------



## brian015

970FTWStock.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks for helping everyone out with bioses, much apprecitated.

I have a 970 FTW, could you please edit it for Core clock 1531mhz & 7.8Ghz memory & up TDP limit & Boost off & no voltage or fan changes. Found one very similar but had voltage changed to 1.275v and that just increased my temps because I am stable at stock 1.206v

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian015*
> 
> 970FTWStock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping everyone out with bioses, much apprecitated.
> 
> I have a 970 FTW, could you please edit it for Core clock 1531mhz & 7.8Ghz memory & up TDP limit & Boost off & no voltage or fan changes. Found one very similar but had voltage changed to 1.275v and that just increased my temps because I am stable at stock 1.206v
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


Hello

sure i can do that for you but the voltage should be locked to specific value so 1.206v is fine ?


----------



## brian015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> sure i can do that for you but the voltage should be locked to specific value so 1.206v is fine ?


Yeah that would be fine.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian015*
> 
> Yeah that would be fine.


Here you go!

970FTW__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## brian015

Perfect many thanks.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Ultimate980__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.281v & 370W TDP & boost off.. No Throttle anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash and start pushing the clock farther,your ASIC your limit :d


Hey and many thanks!

Running it as we speak and it seems stable. However, i do see a lot of gpu usage spiking in unigine which i didn't before. Would that be any form of throttling? Tems are fine, i do see 45c at the most now.
Can too much voltage make things iffy even if it completes benchmarks/Valley even if clocks are "default"? With this bios, i cannot undervolt, correct?
Another question: The powerlimit dont go above 65 now, is this correct? Can't change the slider to more than 101 after the flash. This is because boost is disabled right?

This is during the benchmark.

msiab.jpg 151k .jpg file


Edit: OMG! It's the Gsync that does it actually. Facepalm at myself!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Hey and many thanks!
> 
> Running it as we speak and it seems stable. However, i do see a lot of gpu usage spiking in unigine which i didn't before. Would that be any form of throttling? Tems are fine, i do see 45c at the most now.
> Can too much voltage make things iffy even if it completes benchmarks/Valley even if clocks are "default"? With this bios, i cannot undervolt, correct?
> 
> This is during the benchmark.
> 
> msiab.jpg 151k .jpg file


I would say delete the driver and install it again.. nothing wrong there









you can't change the voltage with my bios but you have full control for the core/memory clock


----------



## mackanz

1575/3829 seems super stable so far. Though i actually see 50c now








Going for 1600/4000 tomorrow.

Thanks a million!


----------



## D3XXX

Anyone here have Assetto Corsa?

Holy crap does it ever put your system through a beating. 3200 RPM x 3 on my windforce G1 and 78c after 5 minutes of play. Settings are maxed out but it was also using about 60-90% PER CORE on CPU core 0-7 @ 4.9 ghz (4790k)

Should I lower my GPU clock? I am also getting a bit of a smell with the temps that high :S. Nothing I am not used to just smells like a hot component but the highest I had seen it otherwise was 68c and transiently at 71c. With Assetto Corsa maxed out at 1080p and it's absolutely hammering my GPUs. Game is perfectly playable (average of 80 fps), and I wouldn't have noticed were it not for the smell and having GPU-Z and HWaremonitor running in the background.

Current BIOS seems fine for all other games except this one. Should I consider another BIOS to use while playing this game?

Game looks great but not THAT much better than what my PS3 could pump out, and it hardly had the resources my PC does...

Then again I haven't exactly done a side by side comparison but I haven't seen a game eat up resources like this since Crysis on a 2xdual-core xeon mac pro tower boot camped with an 8800GT and 3 gigs of 1333 MHz ECC RAM.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Anyone here have Assetto Corsa?
> 
> Holy crap does it ever put your system through a beating. 3200 RPM x 3 on my windforce G1 and 78c after 5 minutes of play. Settings are maxed out but it was also using about 60-90% PER CORE on CPU core 0-7 @ 4.9 ghz (4790k)
> 
> Should I lower my GPU clock? I am also getting a bit of a smell with the temps that high :S. Nothing I am not used to just smells like a hot component but the highest I had seen it otherwise was 68c and transiently at 71c. With Assetto Corsa maxed out at 1080p and it's absolutely hammering my GPUs. Game is perfectly playable (average of 80 fps), and I wouldn't have noticed were it not for the smell and having GPU-Z and HWaremonitor running in the background.
> 
> Current BIOS seems fine for all other games except this one. Should I consider another BIOS to use while playing this game?
> 
> Game looks great but not THAT much better than what my PS3 could pump out, and it hardly had the resources my PC does...
> 
> Then again I haven't exactly done a side by side comparison but I haven't seen a game eat up resources like this since Crysis on a 2xdual-core xeon mac pro tower boot camped with an 8800GT and 3 gigs of 1333 MHz ECC RAM.


I have Assetto Corsa, didn't think it stressed my system very much at all but I would need to check as I've been playing Project Cars recently.


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> I have Assetto Corsa, didn't think it stressed my system very much at all but I would need to check as I've been playing Project Cars recently.


Well if you get a chance to run it with Hwaremonitor up and gpu-z I'd appreciate some feedback.

I wouldn't have been aware at all it was apparently pounding my system as the game runs perfectly smooth even fully maxed out had I not had the monitors running.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Well if you get a chance to run it with Hwaremonitor up and gpu-z I'd appreciate some feedback.
> 
> I wouldn't have been aware at all it was apparently pounding my system as the game runs perfectly smooth even fully maxed out had I not had the monitors running.


No problem, I'll check it out when I get home from work and report back.


----------



## mackanz

Mr-Dark,

Just wanna say thank you again. Ended up with a healthy 1610/8030 clock and i barely touch 50c during load. Up from 1266/7010. Almost 30% on the core and 15% on the memory.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Just wanna say thank you again. Ended up with a healthy 1610/8030 clock and i barely touch 50c during load. Up from 1266/7010. Almost 30% on the core and 15% on the memory.


Ooops Glad you gain something with my bios









Under Water FTW


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> No problem, I'll check it out when I get home from work and report back.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> No problem, I'll check it out when I get home from work and report back.


Oh also upon testing there is a big cpu blip at the start of the benchmark that slowly tapers off. Game seems to transiently use 50-80% per core but after the starting grid uses 50% on core 0 and 5-10% on the others.


----------



## Mothamoz

Hey man, thanks for doing requests as well. Could you modify/unlock my cards bios for me? It's an EVGA GTX970 SC+ ACX2.0!~
Bios: https://www.mediafire.com/?psw9h0msqpi0c0p

Thanks again!


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly I never try Aida64 to stress the gpu maybe its program bug or something ?
> This normal nothing wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.300v unlock + 340W TDP, Keep in mind software report max voltage 1.275v while the actual voltage 1.300v


Thanks again for the BIOS Mr Dark but for some reason my card is downclocking with it. It starts at about 50 degrees and I'm not sure why? It's well under the TDP threshold.

Any ideas? Maybe disable boost?

Edit: After more testing it's dropping from 1565mhz to 1505 at 49c and then to 1492mhz at 58c.....very strange.


----------



## Karoths

would you be able to do a bios for me to maximize performance on i use a gtx 960 evga ssc


----------



## shaolin95

Guys I am trying to get my BIOS to have 1.28v as the max voltage BUT at the same time I want the card to be able to lower the voltage when not needed. The BIOS that I did is stuck at 1.28 all the time for example.
Is this even possible for my Strix GTX 980 ti ?
I also want the FAN to be like 2600 RPM by 60C already but I think I know how to do that.
My maximum boost is 1506Mhz although I can change that later on if needed. My main issue is figuring out the voltage part if that is even possible.
Thanks!









GM200shaolin95.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Guys I am trying to get my BIOS to have 1.28v as the max voltage BUT at the same time I want the card to be able to lower the voltage when not needed. The BIOS that I did is stuck at 1.28 all the time for example.
> Is this even possible for my Strix GTX 980 ti ?
> I also want the FAN to be like 2600 RPM by 60C already but I think I know how to do that.
> My maximum boost is 1506Mhz although I can change that later on if needed. My main issue is figuring out the voltage part if that is even possible.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200shaolin95.zip 153k .zip file


Try this:

GM200shaolin95Mod.zip 305k .zip file


----------



## Millerboy3

Mr-Dark I think I have found the acceptable clocks for my card.

1536 Core (+55)
3950 Memory (+150)
1.275v

Do you need a stock bios?
(EVGA GTX 980 SC)


----------



## Arkan

Hey Mr Dark, it's me again.

I have been experimenting since it's winter already.

My 970 FTW can do 1516 with 1.187v without a hitch, and it artifacts really rarely. Doesn't go over 62 degrees under full load.

I was trying to mod my bios with mixed results.

I once reached 1580 (can't remember the voltage for the life of me) but that could be MSI Afterburner reading the core wrong.

My request is, can you do me a 1580 bios? (with the lowest Voltage possible no boost - good scaling when idle - no mem overclocking) My 70% ASIC card seems it'll handle that.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Thanks again for the BIOS Mr Dark but for some reason my card is downclocking with it. It starts at about 50 degrees and I'm not sure why? It's well under the TDP threshold.
> 
> Any ideas? Maybe disable boost?
> 
> Edit: After more testing it's dropping from 1565mhz to 1505 at 49c and then to 1492mhz at 58c.....very strange.


Hello

Nothing strange there you requist a bios with higher TDP&voltage only so i leave the rest at stock

give this a try

970FTW__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


1569mhz and no throttle anymore!








Quote:


> would you be able to do a bios for me to maximize performance on i use a gtx 960 evga ssc


For sure give me the stock bios and let me do that for you








Quote:


> Guys I am trying to get my BIOS to have 1.28v as the max voltage BUT at the same time I want the card to be able to lower the voltage when not needed. The BIOS that I did is stuck at 1.28 all the time for example.
> Is this even possible for my Strix GTX 980 ti ?
> I also want the FAN to be like 2600 RPM by 60C already but I think I know how to do that.
> My maximum boost is 1506Mhz although I can change that later on if needed. My main issue is figuring out the voltage part if that is even possible.
> Thanks! smile.gif
> 
> GM200shaolin95.zip 15


Hello

give this a try

980TI_Strix__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.281v & 450W TDP & your custom fan curve

the card will idle at low voltage & all voltage slider unlocked successfully








Quote:


> Mr-Dark I think I have found the acceptable clocks for my card.
> 
> 1536 Core (+55)
> 3950 Memory (+150)
> 1.275v
> 
> Do you need a stock bios?
> (EVGA GTX 980 SC)


Hello

For sure I need the stock bios








Quote:


> Hey Mr Dark, it's me again.
> 
> I have been experimenting since it's winter already.
> 
> My 970 FTW can do 1516 with 1.187v without a hitch, and it artifacts really rarely. Doesn't go over 62 degrees under full load.
> 
> I was trying to mod my bios with mixed results.
> 
> I once reached 1580 (can't remember the voltage for the life of me) but that could be MSI Afterburner reading the core wrong.
> 
> My request is, can you do me a 1580 bios? (with the lowest Voltage possible no boost - good scaling when idle - no mem overclocking) My 70% ASIC card seems it'll handle that.


Hello

Artifact mean the card need higher voltage, for sure I can do that for you but I need specific voltage for the new bios..

the lowest voltage I seen before for 1580mhz is 1.243v for stable OC


----------



## LakeShore

Hi Mr. Dark! I heard through a friend that you're the man to talk to about a custom BIOS. I didn't want to bother you if the BIOS had already been done, but I searched from most the most recent posts back to page 125 and I still haven't found one for the Asus Poseidon 980-ti. My ASIC score is 72.5% and on stock BIOS i reached a stable:

core voltage +87
power limit +110
core clock +150
memory clock +500

without going over 74 degrees on stock fans (non-liquid). I installed my water cooling and I'm running at 49 degrees, but I'm hitting the ceiling due to voltage limitations.

Also, I've seen some posts saying that you have to reset your mobo bios setting back to default when flashing vBIOS? I overclocked my i5 2500k from 3.3 to a stable 4.7GHz. Do I need to reset to default, and start overclocking that all over again once the vBIOS are flashed?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!









-Will


----------



## Omaniz

Hey Mr Dark I want to reach 1600+ or max of core and mem ?? so you can help me to know the voltage I need ??

I have custom water loop the max I get 46 c

my card gtx 970 G1


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LakeShore*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark! I heard through a friend that you're the man to talk to about a custom BIOS. I didn't want to bother you if the BIOS had already been done, but I searched from most the most recent posts back to page 125 and I still haven't found one for the Asus Poseidon 980-ti. My ASIC score is 72.5% and on stock BIOS i reached a stable:
> 
> core voltage +87
> power limit +110
> core clock +150
> memory clock +500
> 
> without going over 74 degrees on stock fans (non-liquid). I installed my water cooling and I'm running at 49 degrees, but I'm hitting the ceiling due to voltage limitations.
> 
> Also, I've seen some posts saying that you have to reset your mobo bios setting back to default when flashing vBIOS? I overclocked my i5 2500k from 3.3 to a stable 4.7GHz. Do I need to reset to default, and start overclocking that all over again once the vBIOS are flashed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Will


Hello

Upload your bios and let me see what i can do for you, how much the voltage under load with +87mv ?

No need to reset the bios to flash custom bios but we say reset any OC software before flashing the custom bios..
Quote:


> Hey Mr Dark I want to reach 1600+ or max of core and mem ?? so you can help me to know the voltage I need ??
> 
> I have custom water loop the max I get 46 c
> 
> my card gtx 970 G1


Hello

How much ASIC quality there ? 1.6ghz for daily use or for benchmarks ?

upload your bios so I can help you


----------



## Nonamedota

could you help me for the bios gtx 980 matrix?

stock.zip 135k .zip file


70% ASIC


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonamedota*
> 
> could you help me for the bios gtx 980 matrix?
> 
> stock.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> 70% ASIC


Hello

Give this a try

GTX980_Matrix__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & Boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v if my bios not stable you need to drop the core clock... flash and report back


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GTX980_Matrix__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & Boost off
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v if my bios not stable you need to drop the core clock... flash and report back


ill test overclocking it but in gpu-z it says it is hitting a voltage limit


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GTX980_Matrix__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & Boost off
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v if my bios not stable you need to drop the core clock... flash and report back


after i flashed your bios and runned heaven the card just ignored the 1506 settings and went for the stock boost


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonamedota*
> 
> after i flashed your bios and runned heaven the card just ignored the 1506 settings and went for the stock boost


Gpu-z report 1506mhz as base clock ? flash the bios again and restart your pc 2 time ..


----------



## Nonamedota

1507 base and 1507 boost but in heaven it goes to 1367 ill try flashing it again


----------



## Omaniz

now am use MAX-UNLEASHED-REL1.1 bios

this the bios

970F3DD-MAX-UNLEASHED-REL1.1.zip 136k .zip file


daily use and benchmark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> now am use MAX-UNLEASHED-REL1.1 bios
> 
> this the bios
> 
> 970F3DD-MAX-UNLEASHED-REL1.1.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> daily use and benchmark


Give this a try

GTX970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonamedota*
> 
> 1507 base and 1507 boost but in heaven it goes to 1367 ill try flashing it again


i did it the memory did go up but the gpu didnt change lol


----------



## LakeShore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Upload your bios and let me see what i can do for you, how much the voltage under load with +87mv ?
> 
> No need to reset the bios to flash custom bios but we say reset any OC software before flashing the custom bios..
> Hello
> 
> upload your bios so I can help you


 GM200.zip 153k .zip file


i have force constant voltage enabled and its putting out 1.230v


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GTX980_Matrix__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & Boost off
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v if my bios not stable you need to drop the core clock... flash and report back


the only way i think to unlock the voltage would be the ln2 thing on the back you need to solder to unlock voltage.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LakeShore*
> 
> GM200.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> i have force constant voltage enabled and its putting out 1.230v


Give this a try

980TI_PS__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP..

flash and report back!
Quote:


> the only way i think to unlock the voltage would be the ln2 thing on the back you need to solder to unlock voltage.....


No idea about the Ln2 mode on that card, but its shame on asus locked the voltage on the best card









Try this one

980_Matrix__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980TI_PS__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP..
> 
> flash and report back!
> No idea about the Ln2 mode on that card, but its shame on asus locked the voltage on the best card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one
> 
> 980_Matrix__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


the only way i saw to unlock voltage would be shorting a point in the back of the card and void warranty of course http://www.oclab.pl/art/xa//EXTREMEOC/gtx980matrix/VRMods.JPG


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonamedota*
> 
> the only way i saw to unlock voltage would be shorting a point in the back of the card and void warranty of course http://www.oclab.pl/art/xa//EXTREMEOC/gtx980matrix/VRMods.JPG


Honestly as you say not worth on + 550$ card


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980TI_PS__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP..
> 
> flash and report back!
> No idea about the Ln2 mode on that card, but its shame on asus locked the voltage on the best card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one
> 
> 980_Matrix__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


the voltage went up to 1.212 and the core to 1506 and the mem to 3702


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonamedota*
> 
> the voltage went up to 1.212 and the core to 1506 and the mem to 3702


Good,now start testing the stability, I hope its stable at that clock


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly as you say not worth on + 550$ card


not even near for the matrix model asus shouldve unlocked voltage to compete with the classi,lighting cards


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonamedota*
> 
> not even near for the matrix model asus shouldve unlocked voltage to compete with the classi,lighting cards


With maxwell card Asus kill many card there

Strix&DCII 970&980 Locked to 1.212v also the matrix why such a limit!!!!









the 980 TI Strix isn't locked that's good but the stupid DCU III cooler ?


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GTX970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


still the voltage same but I oc in AB this look stable on valley but in 3d make full of artifact on Fire Strike Ultra


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> With maxwell card Asus kill many card there
> 
> Strix&DCII 970&980 Locked to 1.212v also the matrix why such a limit!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 980 TI Strix isn't locked that's good but the stupid DCU III cooler ?


the funny part is that the matrix is unlocked if you soler it and void your warrany....

btw it passed heaven perfect stable


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> still the voltage same but I oc in AB this look stable on valley but in 3d make full of artifact on Fire Strike Ultra


My bios have 1.281v if you want 1.300v try this one

GTX970G1_1.300v.zip 136k .zip file


Keep in mind the software will report 1.275v max while the card pull 1.30v from the bios








Quote:


> the funny part is that the matrix is unlocked if you soler it and void your warrany....
> 
> btw it passed heaven perfect stable


Asus warranty logic









Test more games&benchmark to make sure its stable


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My bios have 1.281v if you want 1.300v try this one
> 
> GTX970G1_1.300v.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the software will report 1.275v max while the card pull 1.30v from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus warranty logic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test more games&benchmark to make sure its stable


ill give it a try in crysis 3 before changing more


----------



## Millerboy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millerboy3*
> 
> Mr-Dark I think I have found the acceptable clocks for my card.
> 
> 1536 Core (+55)
> 3950 Memory (+150)
> 1.275v
> 
> Do you need a stock bios?
> (EVGA GTX 980 SC)


 EVGAGTA980SC.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millerboy3*
> 
> EVGAGTA980SC.zip 138k .zip file


Here you go

EVGAGTA980SC__Dark.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My bios have 1.281v if you want 1.300v try this one
> 
> GTX970G1_1.300v.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the software will report 1.275v max while the card pull 1.30v from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus warranty logic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test more games&benchmark to make sure its stable


3d mark firestrike stable 13483 graphics and around 75 C max temp


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonamedota*
> 
> 3d mark firestrike stable 13483 graphics and around 75 C max temp


Nice! now test some games to make sure its stable


----------



## Millerboy3

Testing. Whats the info on this? Boost disabled? Anything of that?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millerboy3*
> 
> Testing. Whats the info on this? Boost disabled? Anything of that?


Your clock setting + boost off + some recommended setting for stable OC


----------



## Millerboy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Your clock setting + boost off + some recommended setting for stable OC


Testing Thanks!


----------



## LakeShore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980TI_PS__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP..
> 
> flash and report back!


flashed and tested. got some artifacting with an eventual crash, not touching anything on afterburner. was getting
1.249v
~60%TDP
1506MHz gpu clock
2000MHz memory clock

idk if i'm supposed to be able to, but could not adjust a higher core voltage and have it stay when i click apply on afterburner.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LakeShore*
> 
> flashed and tested. got some artifacting with an eventual crash, not touching anything on afterburner. was getting
> 1.249v
> ~60%TDP
> 1506MHz gpu clock
> 2000MHz memory clock
> 
> idk if i'm supposed to be able to, but could not adjust a higher core voltage and have it stay when i click apply on afterburner.


MSI AB voltage slider will not work anymore.. now drop the memory clock 100mhz and try again if the same drop the core clock 20mhz and try again

How much the core clock with your old setting ? I forget to ask you about that


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Your clock setting + boost off + some recommended setting for stable OC


still I cant go father 1577 core clock
3905 on mem


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> still I cant go father 1577 core clock
> 3905 on mem


Each chip have wall limit, ASIC not the limit though..

My first 970 have 64% ASIC can bench at 1600mhz and finish heaven at 1.270v and for daily use 1570mhz 1.27v is stable, while the second one have 71% and OC to the same clock

while the last one ( current one ) have 71% but max clock for bench is 1570mhz and for daily use 1550mhz is the max


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! now test some games to make sure its stable


crysis 3 maxed out with 70C stable


----------



## tedstaRRR

Hi Mr-Dark,
I have a eVGA GTX 970 FTW I wonder if you could do me a bios with a Vgpu 1,275 and boost off if it is safe







im stable oc has 1.225v 1506mhz and 7800mhz has the memory, thank you









Soz google translate :/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedstaRRR*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> I have a eVGA GTX 970 FTW I wonder if you could do me a bios with a Vgpu 1275 and boost off if it is safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I im stable oc has 1.225v 1506mhz and 7800mhz has the memory, thank you


Hello there

Welcome to OCN!









For sure upload your stock bios and let me help you








Quote:


> crysis 3 maxed out with 70C stable biggrin.gif


Nice! play for 2h at least before you say its stable 100%


----------



## LakeShore

bench.png 5066k .png file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> MSI AB voltage slider will not work anymore.. now drop the memory clock 100mhz and try again if the same drop the core clock 20mhz and try again
> 
> How much the core clock with your old setting ? I forget to ask you about that


The only difference between my old clock and the one you had me flash was the voltage and TDP %. With the BIOS you had me flash, the voltage was 1.249 and TDP was ~60% during bench, while my original clocks (seen in the picture attached) it was 1.230v at 106.6% TDP. The clocks remained about the same, yet I started crashing.

Another thing that was different was the GPU clock speed that Heaven had me at. In your flash, the Heaven clock was conistent with the Riva Tuner clock... whereas before the flash, Heaven would say i was at 1656MHz and Riva had me at 1503MHz. Why is that?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LakeShore*
> 
> bench.png 5066k .png file
> 
> The only difference between my old clock and the one you had me flash was the voltage and TDP %. With the BIOS you had me flash, the voltage was 1.249 and TDP was ~60% during bench, while my original clocks (seen in the picture attached) it was 1.230v at 106.6% TDP. The clocks remained about the same, yet I started crashing.
> 
> Another thing that was different was the GPU clock speed that Heaven had me at. In your flash, the Heaven clock was conistent with the Riva Tuner clock... whereas before the flash, Heaven would say i was at 1656MHz and Riva had me at 1503MHz. Why is that?


So you had 1503mhz stable with stock bios and now 1506mhz not stable with my one ? did you try decrease the core clock 20mhz and try again ?

Heaven report higher core clock with boost on that's normal, Gpu-Z & MSI AB is the best to read the clocks


----------



## tedstaRRR

I use for my 970 this bios #2 http://www.overclock.net/t/1522035/evga-970-ftw-tdp-issues-requires-bios-mod-to-fix

225250.zip 137k .zip file


thx dude


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedstaRRR*
> 
> I use for my 970 this bios #2 http://www.overclock.net/t/1522035/evga-970-ftw-tdp-issues-requires-bios-mod-to-fix
> 
> 225250.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> thx dude


Here we go

EVGA970__Dark.zip 274k .zip file


2 bios there both have 1506mhz core clock & 7.8ghz memory & higher TDP & boost off , one have 1.225v and other have 1.275v


----------



## tijgert

Hello Mr-Dark and thank you for all your hard work here!

I've scavenged several of your Strix 980Ti bioses here (and the Strix 980 voltage thread) to dissect and learn from and I think I'm ok and won't bother you, too much. I do wonder a couple of things though that I hope perhaps you can shed some light on:

1. if the Strix 980 Ti *OC* bios is the same as the NON-OC bios, as there are two different cards for sale and I never see any mention here of the OC version, just the Strix 980 Ti.. sans OC.

2. if the Strix 980 Ti (OC) bios is voltage locked to 1.21v or if that's just a Strix 980 limitation...

3. the bios version seems critical. 81's don't play well with 2B cards and vice versa I read. But what about board numbers? Mine is an AS08 and I see AS02's and anything lower than 08 come by a lot. Is that perhaps the OC differentiation?

I love to understand things


----------



## tedstaRRR

THX !!!


----------



## LakeShore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So you had 1503mhz stable with stock bios and now 1506mhz not stable with my one ? did you try decrease the core clock 20mhz and try again ?
> 
> Heaven report higher core clock with boost on that's normal, Gpu-Z & MSI AB is the best to read the clocks


 benchpostflash.png 6334k .png file


I applied -20MHz and that ran stable (picture included). I tried -10MHz and that crashed to a black screen and drivers didn't recover. Needed to power down and up manually to reboot. Is there a reason its only using the ~60%TDP of the 1.249v? does that have anything to do with not being able to reach my previous accepted clock pre-flashing BIOS?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tijgert*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark and thank you for all your hard work here!
> 
> I've scavenged several of your Strix 980Ti bioses here (and the Strix 980 voltage thread) to dissect and learn from and I think I'm ok and won't bother you, too much. I do wonder a couple of things though that I hope perhaps you can shed some light on:
> 
> 1. if the Strix 980 Ti *OC* bios is the same as the NON-OC bios, as there are two different cards for sale and I never see any mention here of the OC version, just the Strix 980 Ti.. sans OC.
> 
> 2. if the Strix 980 Ti (OC) bios is voltage locked to 1.21v or if that's just a Strix 980 limitation...
> 
> 3. the bios version seems critical. 81's don't play well with 2B cards and vice versa I read. But what about board numbers? Mine is an AS08 and I see AS02's and anything lower than 08 come by a lot. Is that perhaps the OC differentiation?
> 
> I love to understand things


Hello there

1- both card have the same PCB * Phase but different base/boost clock & the OC version maybe have little higher TDP limit in the bios

2-its locked to 1.250v and you can unlock it to 1.275v by unlock the missing voltage slider

3- No idea about which bios is better but I made an custom bios for both card and they OC to the same level









Feel free to ask about anything









Quote:


> I applied -20MHz and that ran stable (picture included). I tried -10MHz and that crashed to a black screen and drivers didn't recover. Needed to power down and up manually to reboot. Is there a reason its only using the ~60%TDP of the 1.249v? does that have anything to do with not being able to reach my previous accepted clock pre-flashing BIOS?


first question are you sure 1503mhz stable enough on the stock bios ?

the lower TDP usage is the best to avoid throttle duo to power limit & the voltage 1.249v should be enough for 1506mhz as 1.230v is stable on stock bios

if you can give this one a try

980TI_PS__Voltage.zip 306k .zip file


----------



## llcoolj12

Hello









I have 2 980ti amp extreme and would like to flash the Bios to overclock better.

Can someone sugguest me someting ?

Greetings

"sorry to many pages... cant find the most actual bios"


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llcoolj12*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 980ti amp extreme and would like to flash the Bios to overclock better.
> 
> Can someone sugguest me someting ?
> 
> Greetings
> 
> "sorry to many pages... cant find the most actual bios"


Hello

Welcome to OCN!









Upload the stock bios here so i can help you, Btw how much ASIC quality there ? Underwater or Air cooled ?


----------



## llcoolj12

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


AIrcooled

I have enought space between the cards and a good airflow..

1 card asic : 74.6%
2 card acic : 82 .6 %

sry i dont even know what that means


----------



## tijgert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Feel free to ask about anything


And so I shall









So to be complete, my Strix 980 Ti OC has an Asic score of 73.2% and will be under water before I actually try any bioses.

I read up on those extra voltage sliders and how to activate them, it's simple enough.
Question is why they're not activated in any of your bioses (that I noticed)?
If I want to activate them, the 2nd and 3rd slider start and end at zero, what would I want to set them at? Or doesn't it matter?
I read the 4th slider is still unclear so I'll stay away from that.

If I want to up the limit to 1.275v, do I only adjust slider 1 in the Voltage table or are there sliders elsewhere linked to that?
It does move without the 2nd and 3rd sliders activated and that's also how it's in your bioses so I'm confused as to why I need to unlock them.

Comparing two of your Strix 980Ti bioses I see in one that the Basic Clock settings all point to Entry #0, greying out the 3D Base Clock and Boost Clock boxes, while the other bios doesn't change it. Why is that?

My Boost table goes al the way up to 1582 at CLK74, but obviously never gets there in real life.
Would I want to leave it at that when I put it under water and remove other limitations?


----------



## LakeShore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> first question are you sure 1503mhz stable enough on the stock bios ?
> 
> the lower TDP usage is the best to avoid throttle duo to power limit & the voltage 1.249v should be enough for 1506mhz as 1.230v is stable on stock bios
> 
> if you can give this one a try
> 
> 980TI_PS__Voltage.zip 306k .zip file


I'm pretty sure it was stable at 1503MHz w stock BIOS. I ran Firestrike 1440p and Heaven 1440p. I think I even ran Furmark at one point and I've been gaming pretty hard on it over the past week with its lackluster stock fan cooling before I installed watercooling yesterday. I was stress testing it with the temps around 74 degrees and now i dont go over 50 degrees.

I tried both of the new BIOS you sent me and they both crashed to a black non-recoverable screen. The 1.250v one did get me further into the benchmark however. I'm so confused as to why I can't reach my previous marks, even with a higher voltage. Should I just give up and consider myself lucky to have a decent stock BIOS clock? :/


----------



## tijgert

Mr-Darkbioses.zip 459k .zip file


Here are your two Strix 980Ti bioses that seem to have a VERY similar descriptions (inside the archive) but are actually quite different.
Also I added my own vanilla Strix 980Ti OC bios, just in case.

I figure I can copy most of the settings from your bios if I want similar behavior, although I don't really see why Boost should be turned off as it comes on when needed, right?

Also in one of your bioses where you set 1.25v the Voltage table reverses where at CLK70 the minimum is higher than the maximum voltage. How does that work? Especially since my own bios has already a max set of 1.28v from CLK56 and up...

And what does that bottom slider set at min and max of 1.2v do?

You did say I could ask questions


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llcoolj12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> AIrcooled
> 
> I have enought space between the cards and a good airflow..
> 
> 1 card asic : 74.6%
> 2 card acic : 82 .6 %
> 
> sry i dont even know what that means


Sound good card there







give this a try

Zotac980TI___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.237v & higher TDP limit

flash and report back
Quote:


> And so I shall smile.gif
> 
> So to be complete, my Strix 980 Ti OC has an Asic score of 73.2% and will be under water before I actually try any bioses.
> 
> I read up on those extra voltage sliders and how to activate them, it's simple enough.
> Question is why they're not activated in any of your bioses (that I noticed)?
> If I want to activate them, the 2nd and 3rd slider start and end at zero, what would I want to set them at? Or doesn't it matter?
> I read the 4th slider is still unclear so I'll stay away from that.
> 
> If I want to up the limit to 1.275v, do I only adjust slider 1 in the Voltage table or are there sliders elsewhere linked to that?
> It does move without the 2nd and 3rd sliders activated and that's also how it's in your bioses so I'm confused as to why I need to unlock them.
> 
> Comparing two of your Strix 980Ti bioses I see in one that the Basic Clock settings all point to Entry #0, greying out the 3D Base Clock and Boost Clock boxes, while the other bios doesn't change it. Why is that?
> 
> My Boost table goes al the way up to 1582 at CLK74, but obviously never gets there in real life.
> Would I want to leave it at that when I put it under water and remove other limitations?


No one ask for voltage higher than 1.250v this why i never unlock them in the past, but if you look to the last 10 pages you will see bios's with unlocked slider









the first 3 slider should be at same voltage so 1.275v as Min/Max , and P00 voltage the min value should match the first 3 slider voltage..

the clock, setting all entry to #0 = boost off , many GM200 chip don't like that so i leave the Entry at stock but change the clock to same level (disable boost but in different way )
Quote:


> I'm pretty sure it was stable at 1503MHz w stock BIOS. I ran Firestrike 1440p and Heaven 1440p. I think I even ran Furmark at one point and I've been gaming pretty hard on it over the past week with its lackluster stock fan cooling before I installed watercooling yesterday. I was stress testing it with the temps around 74 degrees and now i dont go over 50 degrees.
> 
> I tried both of the new BIOS you sent me and they both crashed to a black non-recoverable screen. The 1.250v one did get me further into the benchmark however. I'm so confused as to why I can't reach my previous marks, even with a higher voltage. Should I just give up and consider myself lucky to have a decent stock BIOS clock? :/


Simply something need to change in my bios let me check it again









I will post new one tomorrow as i need to check my message for the last PS good bios i made in the last week








Quote:


> Mr-Darkbioses.zip 459k .zip file
> 
> Here are your two Strix 980Ti bioses that seem to have a VERY similar descriptions (inside the archive) but are actually quite different.
> Also I added my own vanilla Strix 980Ti OC bios, just in case.
> 
> I figure I can copy most of the settings from your bios if I want similar behavior, although I don't really see why Boost should be turned off as it comes on when needed, right


Well I change many thing after the first strix custom bios, we learn new thing every day..

this your stock bios + the latest custom setting for Strix check it









Strix980TI__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nothing strange there you requist a bios with higher TDP&voltage only so i leave the rest at stock
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 970FTW__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1569mhz and no throttle anymore!


Thanks again man but I don't seem to be 100% stable at 1569mhz.....could you please do it for 1550?


----------



## Rena

Hi Mr-Dark, can you modify this Bios for me? It's a watercooled AIO EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid. ASIC quality is 72.3%. If there's anything else I need to give you please let me know, thanks!

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## tijgert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> this your stock bios + the latest custom setting for Strix check it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strix980TI__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Aaaah... this is beautiful, thanks a bunch!

For my complete understanding:

1. my old voltage table went up to 1281.3mV from CLK56. Do I understand correct that that voltage would never ever be reached anyway because of hardware limitations? If so, does it need to be lowered to 1275.0mV from CLK56 and up to work correctly? Or is it just a result from setting all sliders at once?

2. my old boost table went to 1582.5MHz where your ends at 1506MHz. I am confident I can push the card further than 1506MHz. Why would you set the Max Table Clock at 1506MHz? Would there be a reason or possibility for me to set it back to 1582.5MHz?

3. is disabling Boost (in any way really) advantageous in any way? Does it improve stability or just raise clocks to max at light 3D tasks?

4. Having the voltage at CLK74 set at 1275.0mV and the Boost table at CLK74 at 1506.5 with Boost disabled, does that mean that with any 3D load the voltage will jump straight away to 1275.0mV with the clock set hard at 1506.5?

This stuff is so interesting to me...









Edit:
If the Boost table tops out at CLK74 with 1506, can I still clock higher than that manually to find the limits? Or won't it go higher?


----------



## llcoolj12

I like the profile already u gave me xD

Im on GPU clock 1650 on both cards in heaven ... ofcourse not tested long if stable but nice xD didnt go this far without the mod

Max Temp i had was 69 on the upper card

Thank you very much hahaha

*EDIT: after 4 hours of Rainbow six i can say it seems to be stable









Nice overclock


----------



## adolchristin

I grabbed your 970 FTW bios (Core clock 1531mhz & 1.275v & 7.5Ghz memory & 300w TDP& Boost off) and it's running rediculously well on my setup.

Thanks for the hard work you're doing in the thread.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolchristin*
> 
> I grabbed your 970 FTW bios (Core clock 1531mhz & 1.275v & 7.5Ghz memory & 300w TDP& Boost off) and it's running rediculously well on my setup.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work you're doing in the thread.


If your card has Samsung memory (mine does and I think all FTW cards do) you can try 8000Mhz on the memory.
You can use Afterburner to dial it in.

Also, Mr-Dark is indeed the bomb-digity.


----------



## Arkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nothing strange there you requist a bios with higher TDP&voltage only so i leave the rest at stock
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 970FTW__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1569mhz and no throttle anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure give me the stock bios and let me do that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 980TI_Strix__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.281v & 450W TDP & your custom fan curve
> 
> the card will idle at low voltage & all voltage slider unlocked successfully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> For sure I need the stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Artifact mean the card need higher voltage, for sure I can do that for you but I need specific voltage for the new bios..
> 
> the lowest voltage I seen before for 1580mhz is 1.243v for stable OC


Hi,

Can you do one scaleable via afterburner? So I can try to learn which is the correct voltage?

Like start with 1.243v and leave room for upto 1.3v so I can experiment?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Thanks again man but I don't seem to be 100% stable at 1569mhz.....could you please do it for 1550?


Here you go

GTX970__1557mhz_Dark.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark, can you modify this Bios for me? It's a watercooled AIO EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid. ASIC quality is 72.3%. If there's anything else I need to give you please let me know, thanks!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

GTX980TI___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP..

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Aaaah... this is beautiful, thanks a bunch!
> 
> For my complete understanding:
> 
> 1. my old voltage table went up to 1281.3mV from CLK56. Do I understand correct that that voltage would never ever be reached anyway because of hardware limitations? If so, does it need to be lowered to 1275.0mV from CLK56 and up to work correctly? Or is it just a result from setting all sliders at once?
> 
> 2. my old boost table went to 1582.5MHz where your ends at 1506MHz. I am confident I can push the card further than 1506MHz. Why would you set the Max Table Clock at 1506MHz? Would there be a reason or possibility for me to set it back to 1582.5MHz?
> 
> 3. is disabling Boost (in any way really) advantageous in any way? Does it improve stability or just raise clocks to max at light 3D tasks?
> 
> 4. Having the voltage at CLK74 set at 1275.0mV and the Boost table at CLK74 at 1506.5 with Boost disabled, does that mean that with any 3D load the voltage will jump straight away to 1275.0mV with the clock set hard at 1506.5?
> 
> This stuff is so interesting to me... smile.gif
> 
> Edit:
> If the Boost table tops out at CLK74 with 1506, can I still clock higher than that manually to find the limits? Or won't it go higher?


Hello

1- not all card locked to 1.275v but software report 1.275v max while the card pull 1.30v from the bios ( many check the voltage wit voltmeter ) but in general the last 19 CLK have 1.28v for all card, the card will not boost to that profile by the way its stay under CK60 almost.. for the best result the max voltage should match the first column voltage ..

2- with boost off the card will boost to CLK74 so we locked the max clock to the base clock which 1506mhz in my bios,for sure you can push it more from any OC software

3- boost off = no throttle at 67c & 77c, also the card will switch the clock between the CLK depend on the load not depend on the Temp&Asic& voltage

4- the driver will determine which clock needed if the card boost to 1400mhz for examlpe the card will pull the voltage for that CLK but in general we set the voltage from CLK50-74 to the same value to avoid any instability duo to not enough voltage

You can push it more without problem








Quote:


> I like the profile already u gave me xD
> 
> Im on GPU clock 1650 on both cards in heaven ... ofcourse not tested long if stable but nice xD didnt go this far without the mod
> 
> Max Temp i had was 69 on the upper card
> 
> Thank you very much hahaha
> 
> *EDIT: after 4 hours of Rainbow six i can say it seems to be stable smile.gif
> 
> Nice overclock


with my bios the core clock will be 1506mhz under load, Heaven report higher core clock ( that one assume boost still on )









if 1506mhz stable you can start pushing the clock father from any OC software
Quote:


> I grabbed your 970 FTW bios (Core clock 1531mhz & 1.275v & 7.5Ghz memory & 300w TDP& Boost off) and it's running rediculously well on my setup.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work you're doing in the thread.


Nice Glad that work for you







you can push the memory farther as White owl say








Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you do one scaleable via afterburner? So I can try to learn which is the correct voltage?
> 
> Like start with 1.243v and leave room for upto 1.3v so I can experiment?


Hello

No i can't my bios should be voltage locked for stable OC, I try many time leave the volage open but that not work probably duo to boost tech


----------



## Arkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> No i can't my bios should be voltage locked for stable OC, I try many time leave the volage open but that not work probably duo to boost tech


Thanks anyway, I'm still modding my bios and 1.275v 1569 seems stable. I get artifacts once like every 30 seconds or so in 3Dmark but Witcher 3 and AC Unity seems stable. I'll keep experimenting


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkan*
> 
> Thanks anyway, I'm still modding my bios and 1.275v 1569 seems stable. I get artifacts once like every 30 seconds or so in 3Dmark but Witcher 3 and AC Unity seems stable. I'll keep experimenting


What are your temps like?
The artifacts in firestrike are green squares when you're undervoltage.
If they are random blotches like pink, the ram is hot or unstable.
A hot core usually fails for me.
A difference of 10Mhz on the memory or core is usually enough to complete firestrike.


----------



## Arkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> What are your temps like?
> The artifacts in firestrike are green squares when you're undervoltage.
> If they are random blotches like pink, the ram is hot or unstable.
> A hot core usually fails for me.
> A difference of 10Mhz on the memory or core is usually enough to complete firestrike.


Not strictly checking them but in AC:U, 1206v, 1531, temps don't go over 58c.

Thank you for the information though, I didn't know colour could be indicator for mem/core







( I don't OC mem)

My artifacts are like black huge triangles/lines.


----------



## sirleeofroy

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 96k .txt file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Thank you, sir!




acbench_2015_12_6_15_13.txt 0k .txt file


Apologies for the delay, I have attached the logs from when I ran the AC Benchmark so you can have a look. The HWMonitor log didn't spit out the information I thought it would so I took a screenshot. Personally I tend to use HWinfo but that's just preference.

My CPU runs at stock speeds at the moment as I'm still working out a stable clock, my GPU is bios modded to 1506MHz (no boost) with the memory around 3905MHz courtesy of Mr-Dark.


----------



## Karoths

here is the bios i modded it a bit already but hoping you can make it better

gm206bios.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karoths*
> 
> here is the bios i modded it a bit already but hoping you can make it better
> 
> gm206bios.zip 149k .zip file


Hello

that bios have low TDP limit + the min voltage for all CLK changed to 1.31v why ? only the max voltage should be change..

are you sure you need 1.31v ?

upload the stock bios here is better


----------



## Rena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GTX980TI___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP..
> 
> flash and report back!


Hi, I just flashed it, passed both Heaven and Firestrike, I'll report back once I've played some games extensively to see how stable it is.

Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9617032?

Thanks again!


----------



## DoubleE460

I used one of Mr.Darks BIOSES and made some minor adjustments and I'm pleased with the 21.2k Gpu score








I set the sliders to +200/+505 (1490/4001), it's prolly possible to go higher but I will leave it at this.

The BIOS for my EVGA 980Ti Hybrid:

1275mV.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Any chance you can up TDP just a little? I feel like its not giving it all and never see TDP higher than 78% ,
Stock BIOS goes up to 102-108 , dont want it that high but in upper 90's , im on 330W PSU








Thnx.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## llcoolj12

My screen goes black after a while when i play games and after 1 minute or so he turn itself on. I flashed my stock bios already but the problem is still there. I reinstalled all drivers but still get this problem. I hope i didnt break my graphic cards :s

EDIT. seems fixed removed both cards switched slots checkec all cabels reinstalled drivers


----------



## suomikp

Hello

Could you do a bios for water cooled 980 strix. It has alphacool gpx block so dont go nuts on memory maybe around 8000 ish but core can take alot








Here is a pic for the card from gpu-z view whit bios version on it | https://gyazo.com/0a7db6b6002ee3b4da883a41a4b0668c

Best greetings


----------



## Pointy

Hey guys i am looking for a tutorial (pictures and text) on how to increase the boost voltage to the maximum of 1.2v on the 750 ti. i decide to post here since it is maxwell.








heres my stock bios

GM107.rom.zip 165k .zip file


it is the 750 ti with acx cooler.
currently the maximum it reaches is 1.131 volts. and gpu-z says maxximum boost limited by operating voltage.

oh and i forgot to mention that the bios file is not actually a zip file i just added that extension to be able to upload it here. just remove the .zip

and also i run a modified bios currently above is the stock.
heres whats running currently

GM107-modified.rom.zip 165k .zip file


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkan*
> 
> Not strictly checking them but in AC:U, 1206v, 1531, temps don't go over 58c.
> 
> Thank you for the information though, I didn't know colour could be indicator for mem/core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I don't OC mem)
> 
> My artifacts are like black huge triangles/lines.


Well it isn't really.
That's what I was OCing to artifact so I remembered.

Unstable core gives me green checker board every time.


----------



## llcoolj12

Ok i still get black screens after playing a while... The pc still runs no driver crash but blackscreen for like 2 mins then it works again. I flashed stock already still dosnt work can someone give me an advise how to fix that


----------



## Rena

=Nevermind=


----------



## hlm666

Just wanted to drop a thanks in here Mr-Dark. I've been struggling to get my cards to maintain an overclock, the voltages would never go past 1.11ish volts and I would get pwr/sli causes in gpuz and they would only sit around 1290ish core at load. Grabbed a gm205 reference bios u had in here for someone with 1.225 mv 1506/3705 and it seems to be working great, holds those speeds and gpuz reports 1.225 on both cards.

the gpu's max out around 54c so i've probably got some headroom to push harder but we are heading into summer down here in aus so i'm going to wait and see how it goes when the heat picks up. Thanks again I've been so frustrated trying to get these cards to at least sit in the 1400's during load.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rena*
> 
> Hi, I just flashed it, passed both Heaven and Firestrike, I'll report back once I've played some games extensively to see how stable it is.
> 
> Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9617032?
> 
> Thanks again!


Very nice score there!

GL








Quote:


> I used one of Mr.Darks BIOSES and made some minor adjustments and I'm pleased with the 21.2k Gpu score smile.gif
> I set the sliders to +200/+505 (1490/4001), it's prolly possible to go higher but I will leave it at this.
> 
> The BIOS for my EVGA 980Ti Hybrid:
> 1275mV.zip 152k .zip file


That good bios there but we can change some values for no OC software needed, let me know if you want that








Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> Any chance you can up TDP just a little? I feel like its not giving it all and never see TDP higher than 78% ,
> Stock BIOS goes up to 102-108 , dont want it that high but in upper 90's , im on 330W PSU rolleyes.gif
> Thnx. GM204.zip 137k .zi


Here you go

GTX980__TDP.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> My screen goes black after a while when i play games and after 1 minute or so he turn itself on. I flashed my stock bios already but the problem is still there. I reinstalled all drivers but still get this problem. I hope i didnt break my graphic cards :s
> 
> EDIT. seems fixed removed both cards switched slots checkec all cabels reinstalled drivers tongue.gif


SLI Logic








Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Could you do a bios for water cooled 980 strix. It has alphacool gpx block so dont go nuts on memory maybe around 8000 ish but core can take alot smile.gif
> Here is a pic for the card from gpu-z view whit bios version on it | https://gyazo.com/0a7db6b6002ee3b4da883a41a4b0668c
> 
> Best greetings


Upload the stock bios So i can help you
Quote:


> Hey guys i am looking for a tutorial (pictures and text) on how to increase the boost voltage to the maximum of 1.2v on the 750 ti. i decide to post here since it is maxwell. smile.gif
> heres my stock bios
> GM107.rom.zip 165k .zip file
> 
> it is the 750 ti with acx cooler.
> currently the maximum it reaches is 1.131 volts. and gpu-z says maxximum boost limited by operating voltage.
> 
> oh and i forgot to mention that the bios file is not actually a zip file i just added that extension to be able to upload it here. just remove the .zip
> 
> and also i run a modified bios currently above is the stock.
> heres whats running currently
> GM107-modified.rom.zip 165k .zip file


Hello

that file is broken zip it from Winrar and upload it again








Quote:


> Ok i still get black screens after playing a while... The pc still runs no driver crash but blackscreen for like 2 mins then it works again. I flashed stock already still dosnt work can someone give me an advise how to fix that


disable SLI and try again ? replace the psu power cable between the cards ?
Quote:


> Just wanted to drop a thanks in here Mr-Dark. I've been struggling to get my cards to maintain an overclock, the voltages would never go past 1.11ish volts and I would get pwr/sli causes in gpuz and they would only sit around 1290ish core at load. Grabbed a gm205 reference bios u had in here for someone with 1.225 mv 1506/3705 and it seems to be working great, holds those speeds and gpuz reports 1.225 on both cards.
> 
> the gpu's max out around 54c so i've probably got some headroom to push harder but we are heading into summer down here in aus so i'm going to wait and see how it goes when the heat picks up. Thanks again I've been so frustrated trying to get these cards to at least sit in the 1400's during load.


Glad its working for you









GL


----------



## suomikp

GM204_strix980_stock.zip 137k .zip file


Pardon my stupidy here it is


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suomikp*
> 
> GM204_strix980_stock.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Pardon my stupidy here it is


Here yo go dude

Strix980_Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off

the big limit for your card is the voltage limit to 1.21v from the VRM, flash and report back


----------



## suomikp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go dude
> 
> Strix980_Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> the big limit for your card is the voltage limit to 1.21v from the VRM, flash and report back


For some reason i get this error when i try to apply it :0
https://gyazo.com/cbd0da462faf2b8c21f9716fcccde50d

Isnt there any easy software way to clear that 1.212 voltage mark?

*EDIT* used the protecoff and it installed

Best greetings


----------



## llcoolj12

I checked the Psu cable replaced the cabels changed the display port cable still same **** :S


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suomikp*
> 
> For some reason i get this error when i try to apply it :0
> https://gyazo.com/cbd0da462faf2b8c21f9716fcccde50d
> 
> Isnt there any easy software way to clear that 1.212 voltage mark?
> 
> Best greetings


Try the modded version from Nvflash

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

also make sure Cmd run as Admin

No way to unlock the voltage on the Strix its locked from the VRM
Quote:


> I checked the Psu cable replaced the cabels changed the display port cable still same **** :S


disable SLI any try single card ? done a clean install for the driver in safe mode ?


----------



## suomikp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try the modded version from Nvflash
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> 
> also make sure Cmd run as Admin
> 
> No way to unlock the voltage on the Strix its locked from the VRM
> disable SLI any try single card ? done a clean install for the driver in safe mode ?


got it working and it works like a damn beast cranked it up a bit with after burner and yet no artefacts seen in firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9623451

thanks alot <3


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suomikp*
> 
> got it working and it works like a damn beast cranked it up a bit with after burner and yet no artefacts seen in firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9623451
> 
> thanks alot <3


Very nice! Glad its work for you


----------



## suomikp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very nice! Glad its work for you


I dont know what kind of dark magic you are using but this is the result http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9623636


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suomikp*
> 
> I dont know what kind of dark magic you are using but this is the result http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9623636


Oops 1571/2000! that's very good OC









my hand is my magic


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark can you raise my TDP even higher








Tried last one you made and it does not go over 68% . Thanx again.

GTX980__TDP.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## zetoor85

Hello everyone 

i have a week or 2 old asus 980 ti Strix OC - on stock bios, i run into a wall at 1550mhz core/8500mhz ram @ 1.230volt wich is max i can give. i have 110% powertarget and my bios is an 2b.

i have watercooled her - so she is nice and cool









if anyone want to help unlock my bios for maybe 1.284 volt plus 120/130% power taget?







would be lovely - dont realy need to disable turbo boost 2.0 since i have so low temps under load ( likely 32degress)

here's my bios 

http://www.filedropper.com/strixb2original

sorry for alternative dl lin :S have a nice evening everyone


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark can you raise my TDP even higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried last one you made and it does not go over 68% . Thanx again.
> 
> GTX980__TDP.zip 137k .zip file


why you need higher TDP ? your current bios have 350W limit &68% max is still very low why you need more ?
Quote:


> Hello everyone
> 
> i have a week or 2 old asus 980 ti Strix OC - on stock bios, i run into a wall at 1550mhz core/8500mhz ram @ 1.230volt wich is max i can give. i have 110% powertarget and my bios is an 2b.
> 
> i have watercooled her - so she is nice and cool smile.gif
> 
> if anyone want to help unlock my bios for maybe 1.284 volt plus 120/130% power taget? smile.gif would be lovely - dont realy need to disable turbo boost 2.0 since i have so low temps under load ( likely 32degress)
> 
> here's my bios
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/strixb2original
> 
> sorry for alternative dl lin :S have a nice evening everyone


give this a try

Strix980TI__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8500mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP to 470W

flash and report back


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Zotac.GTX980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.243v & 450W TDP ...
> 
> All voltage slider unlocked! we have voltage control up to 1.300v, Tell me if you like to try higher voltage


Mr-Dark;

here is my fastest firestrike without touching voltages - I forgot (until I read it again) if i should have been able to.
+23 core
and
+20 ram
any more core gives driver crashes, and any more ram gives me the wonderful flashes.
maxes at 63C
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6729073

is 1.3 the max I should be able to take this card? (i wouldn't mind messing with the voltages if we are still in the realm of safe)

also - in MSI AB - it shows a 101% Powerlimit and 91C temp... is that an error in AB (before the slider went to 111% on stock bios)?

THANKS!


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
I thought Higher TDP and % meaning GPU has access to more Power.
Now i'm confused


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> I thought Higher TDP and % meaning GPU has access to more Power.
> Now i'm confused


Anything under 100% TDP usage while the card under full load is fine.

let we say the card pull 200w under load and we have 210w or 500W limit both will give us same performance/power usage


----------



## zetoor85

hello dark - thank you very much  might have the ram set to fast for 24-7 use but okay i could prolly just go and adjust that my self








btw now i dont have control of the powerslider in msi afterburner







is that normal? it goes max to 101% now









i will try run some firestrike now


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> hello dark - thank you very much  might have the ram set to fast for 24-7 use but okay i could prolly just go and adjust that my self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw now i dont have control of the powerslider in msi afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that normal? it goes max to 101% now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will try run some firestrike now


You have full waterblock so memory OC is fine









No need to adjust the slider anymore keep them at stock as 460W limit is more than enough


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Anything under 100% TDP usage while the card under full load is fine.
> 
> let we say the card pull 200w under load and we have 210w or 500W limit both will give us same performance/power usage


Still confused







Should i be using first one you made or the second ? For the sake of the system running on 330W ?

Ref980_____Dark.zip 137k .zip file
 First

GTX980__TDP.zip 137k .zip file
Second


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You have full waterblock so memory OC is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to adjust the slider anymore keep them at stock as 460W limit is more than enough


thank you yet again sir 

16806









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9627105

guess if i go 5ghz on cpu im in the 17k club  your bios is amazing - cant thank you enough sir !

btw i went 1570 on core 8300on ram - seems if i go to ham around 8500 - 8400 ram my scorer lowers abit by like 100 points


----------



## stealth83

Seeing everyone so happy with new bios tweaks i'd like to ask Dark to do mine as well, I would just like no throttle and max 24/7 performance, at the same time Im hoping the clocks will still adjust on there own according to the GPU needs. I have a GTX 980 ti SC with a Accelero Xtreme 4 cooler and temps are 24c idle and up to 47c load. TYVM

980ti_sc_stock_bios.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## llcoolj12

I changed monitor and the problem got solved.
My monitor is ****d.








I checkd cabels they are all fine. It still turns itself to like " standby " after always a few mins.. i shaked the monitor to see if it will do someting and yes it happend instantly.. then i found a spot on the back i could hit a tiny little bit and it happend again. So now i have to bring it back i still have warranty. But for now i fixed it by just slapping it one time hard on the back didnt come since then XDD

GG so no prob with the bio you gave me


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Mr-Dark;
> 
> here is my fastest firestrike without touching voltages - I forgot (until I read it again) if i should have been able to.
> +23 core
> and
> +20 ram
> any more core gives driver crashes, and any more ram gives me the wonderful flashes.
> maxes at 63C
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6729073
> 
> is 1.3 the max I should be able to take this card? (i wouldn't mind messing with the voltages if we are still in the realm of safe)
> 
> also - in MSI AB - it shows a 101% Powerlimit and 91C temp... is that an error in AB (before the slider went to 111% on stock bios)?
> 
> THANKS!


I'm sorry dude, i don't see your reply









you need more voltage for higher clock for sure , try this one

Zotac.GTX980Ti.1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


No problem with MSi AB this how my bios work , no need for any OC software








Quote:


> Still confused wink.gif Should i be using first one you made or the second ? For the sake of the system running on 330W ?
> Ref980_____Dark.zip 137k .zip file First
> GTX980__TDP.zip 137k .z


both should be fine, the card will never pull anything over what they need








Quote:


> thank you yet again sir
> 
> 16806 biggrin.gif
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9627105
> 
> guess if i go 5ghz on cpu im in the 17k club  your bios is amazing - cant thank you enough sir !
> 
> btw i went 1570 on core 8300on ram - seems if i go to ham around 8500 - 8400 ram my scorer lowers abit by like 100 points


Oops what a score!!! you have very good card there









here you go

Strix__1569-8300__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Go to 980 TI owner club and post your 3Dmark there









http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club
Quote:


> Seeing everyone so happy with new bios tweaks i'd like to ask Dark to do mine as well, I would just like no throttle and max 24/7 performance, at the same time Im hoping the clocks will still adjust on there own according to the GPU needs. I have a GTX 980 ti SC with a Accelero Xtreme 4 cooler and temps are 24c idle and up to 47c load. TYVM
> 
> 980ti_sc_stock_bios.zip 152k .zip file


Here you go

980TI_SC___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz &3.8ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP

flash and report back!
Quote:


> I changed monitor and the problem got solved.
> My monitor is ****d. tongue.gif
> I checkd cabels they are all fine. It still turns itself to like " standby " after always a few mins.. i shaked the monitor to see if it will do someting and yes it happend instantly.. then i found a spot on the back i could hit a tiny little bit and it happend again. So now i have to bring it back i still have warranty. But for now i fixed it by just slapping it one time hard on the back didnt come since then XDD
> 
> GG so no prob with the bio you gave me wink.gif


The stupid monitor holding you back bro ?









GL there


----------



## Karoths

Hello

that bios have low TDP limit + the min voltage for all CLK changed to 1.31v why ? only the max voltage should be change..

are you sure you need 1.31v ?

upload the stock bios here is better







[/quote]

well i do not really know what i am doing on the 960 the 750 ti was really simple but yeah i copied someone elses test bios and it ran good no problems if it needs to be lowered it can be but i do need to have the tdp limit better cuz on the power table and well even the voltage table i barely know anything so do you think you can work with it?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karoths*
> 
> Hello
> 
> that bios have low TDP limit + the min voltage for all CLK changed to 1.31v why ? only the max voltage should be change..
> 
> are you sure you need 1.31v ?
> 
> upload the stock bios here is better


well i do not really know what i am doing on the 960 the 750 ti was really simple but yeah i copied someone elses test bios and it ran good no problems if it needs to be lowered it can be but i do need to have the tdp limit better cuz on the power table and well even the voltage table i barely know anything so do you think you can work with it?[/quote]

for sure I can


----------



## Karoths

thanks mr dark i wish i still had the stock but i accidentally overwritten it by hitting save bios instead of save bios as


----------



## KillerBee33

is 760TI Maxwell or Kepler? i got one laying around


----------



## Karoths

i believe its kepler


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karoths*
> 
> thanks mr dark i wish i still had the stock but i accidentally overwritten it by hitting save bios instead of save bios as


Okay here you go

GM206__Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Core clock 1530mhz & 4Ghz memory & 1.26v & higher TDP & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> i believe its kepler


+1


----------



## Karoths

thanks ill get to seeing how it works


----------



## Pointy

hey mr dark. The bios i linked is not zipped. its stock .rom file. i just added the .zip to upload. just remove the .zip file extension and you got the file you need.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pointy*
> 
> hey mr dark. The bios i linked is not zipped. its stock .rom file. i just added the .zip to upload. just remove the .zip file extension and you got the file you need.


hello

I can't remove the .zip from that file







upload it again pls


----------



## Pointy

k let me see.


----------



## Pointy

750 ti EVGA ACX COOLER.

GM107.zip 127k .zip file


GM107-modified.zip 127k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pointy*
> 
> 750 ti EVGA ACX COOLER.
> 
> GM107.zip 127k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM107-modified.zip 127k .zip file


Give this a try

GM107__1.200v.zip 127k .zip file


----------



## Pointy

so mr dark what you did was disabled boost. now the maximum clock it reaches is 1306 mhz and 1350 mhz memory. voltage at 1.081. what i am trying to do is to make the boost voltage go up to 1.20v. i know there are other people who have suceeded.


----------



## white owl

Bake in the clock.
Boost gets disabled for stability.


----------



## Pointy

ah i c. my max stable is 1450 mhz for core and 1700 mhz for memory is that a good result?

so i searched around a bit and found what to do to increase voltage to 1.200v and it worked. gpu z and hwinfo showed 1.200 volts but when i tried to increase my core and memory clocks it kept crashing after 1450 mhz and 1700 mhz.
so what i did was i reverted to stock and increased the clocks to the max.
does this mean that my cards limit cant be exceeded by increasing voltage.?


----------



## amazingasian

I can't manage to get over 1500Mhz on the core. Not really sure what information you need. The ASIC quality on my card is 67.9% and I'm getting 1484Mhz on the core and 1929Mhz on the Memory with the card running at 1.243 Volts. Would a custom BIOS get me farther?

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## white owl

A custom bios is always better because afterburner can't do what the bios won't let it.
If you aren't voltage limited you'll either crash from lack of current or because the card boosts in the 70s.


----------



## amazingasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> A custom bios is always better because afterburner can't do what the bios won't let it.
> If you aren't voltage limited you'll either crash from lack of current or because the card boosts in the 70s.


Sweet! So why do some people disable turbo boosting and will it still allow my card to get more than 1500Mhz?


----------



## Pointy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amazingasian*
> 
> Sweet! So why do some people disable turbo boosting and will it still allow my card to get more than 1500Mhz?


I don't know exactly but I believe it's because you know the exact rate your card will run in maximum 3d mode.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pointy*
> 
> ah i c. my max stable is 1450 mhz for core and 1700 mhz for memory is that a good result?
> 
> so i searched around a bit and found what to do to increase voltage to 1.200v and it worked. gpu z and hwinfo showed 1.200 volts but when i tried to increase my core and memory clocks it kept crashing after 1450 mhz and 1700 mhz.
> so what i did was i reverted to stock and increased the clocks to the max.
> does this mean that my cards limit cant be exceeded by increasing voltage.?


Each card have wall limit, Btw How you increase the voltage to 1.200v ?
Quote:


> I can't manage to get over 1500Mhz on the core. Not really sure what information you need. The ASIC quality on my card is 67.9% and I'm getting 1484Mhz on the core and 1929Mhz on the Memory with the card running at 1.243 Volts. Would a custom BIOS get me farther? GM204.zip 136k .zi


Give this a try

MSIGM204__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.26v & higher TDP & boost off
Quote:


> Sweet! So why do some people disable turbo boosting and will it still allow my card to get more than 1500Mhz?


the boost throttle the card at 67c &74c and control the clock under load depend on my variable so disable is much better


----------



## justdoge

Hello Mr-Dark
I have EVGA GeForce GTX 960 4GB SSC GAMING ACX 2.0+ part no 04G-P4-3967-KR
Asic 76,7, samsung memory
Could you crank it up please? Ive gone trough the thread to fiugure something out but it seems still to scary








The card seems to ignore voltage from AB and PX so Im not sure what it can do
There is a review on overclockers.com that says :
Quote:


> "Our overclocking adventure landed us at 1375 MHz base/1438 MHz boost clock speeds. The actual boost clock at those settings stabilized at an impressive 1564 MHz&#8230; awesome! The memory was able to reach 1950 MHz (7800 MHz Effective), which again is pretty darn good. Keep in mind, this is a 24/7 stable overclock with no artifacts, jitters, or any other annoyances noticed."


Not sure if my will go that far
Thank you in advance

GM206.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justdoge*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark
> I have EVGA GeForce GTX 960 4GB SSC GAMING ACX 2.0+ part no 04G-P4-3967-KR
> Asic 76,7, samsung memory
> Could you crank it up please? Ive gone trough the thread to fiugure something out but it seems still to scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card seems to ignore voltage from AB and PX so Im not sure what it can do
> There is a review on overclockers.com that says :
> Not sure if my will go that far
> Thank you in advance
> 
> GM206.zip 149k .zip file


Hello

since you have good ASIC, give this a try

960_ACX__Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 7.6ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## justdoge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> since you have good ASIC, give this a try
> 
> 960_ACX__Dark.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 7.6ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Thank you very much








http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6743525/fs/6743291/fs/6726185
#1 is your [email protected] mem
#2 your bios
#3 stock
no artifacts, no throttling gpuz graphs are nice and flat, temp 74C max, could use AB, anyway acx is a damn good cooling

btw geeeez these 960 are killed by 128 bit bus. 256 would instantly teleport them to andromeda galaxy

7,5k score is what I was hoping for from beginning , thanks again Mr-Dark take care !!


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Mr-Dark;
> 
> here is my fastest firestrike without touching voltages - I forgot (until I read it again) if i should have been able to.
> +23 core
> and
> +20 ram
> any more core gives driver crashes, and any more ram gives me the wonderful flashes.
> maxes at 63C
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6729073
> 
> is 1.3 the max I should be able to take this card? (i wouldn't mind messing with the voltages if we are still in the realm of safe)
> 
> also - in MSI AB - it shows a 101% Powerlimit and 91C temp... is that an error in AB (before the slider went to 111% on stock bios)?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry dude, i don't see your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need more voltage for higher clock for sure , try this one
> 
> Zotac.GTX980Ti.1.275v.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> No problem with MSi AB this how my bios work , no need for any OC software
Click to expand...

Mr-Dark ;

Sadly the only thing that bios did for me is jump my temps up about 10C.
looks like I am at my wall, (which honestly, is fine) - should we consider this done? (if yes - could I get a hardcoded +23 core +20 ram of the lower voltage version?)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justdoge*
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6743525/fs/6743291/fs/6726185
> #1 is your [email protected] mem
> #2 your bios
> #3 stock
> no artifacts, no throttling gpuz graphs are nice and flat, temp 74C max, could use AB, anyway acx is a damn good cooling
> 
> btw geeeez these 960 are killed by 128 bit bus. 256 would instantly teleport them to andromeda galaxy
> 
> 7,5k score is what I was hoping for from beginning , thanks again Mr-Dark take care !!


Nice score! keep in mind you can push the clock a little more as the voltage capable for higher clock








Quote:


> Mr-Dark ;
> 
> Sadly the only thing that bios did for me is jump my temps up about 10C.
> looks like I am at my wall, (which honestly, is fine) - should we consider this done? (if yes - could I get a hardcoded +23 core +20 ram of the lower voltage version?)


That's normal the GM200 chip is super hot at high voltage









here you go

Zotac.GTX980Ti.1531mhz_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


the core clock 1531mhz that + 26mhz we can't use any clock each jump 13mhz that fine ? also +20mhz memory or you mean 200 ?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justdoge*
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6743525/fs/6743291/fs/6726185
> #1 is your [email protected] mem
> #2 your bios
> #3 stock
> no artifacts, no throttling gpuz graphs are nice and flat, temp 74C max, could use AB, anyway acx is a damn good cooling
> 
> btw geeeez these 960 are killed by 128 bit bus. 256 would instantly teleport them to andromeda galaxy
> 
> 7,5k score is what I was hoping for from beginning , thanks again Mr-Dark take care !!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score! keep in mind you can push the clock a little more as the voltage capable for higher clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr-Dark ;
> 
> Sadly the only thing that bios did for me is jump my temps up about 10C.
> looks like I am at my wall, (which honestly, is fine) - should we consider this done? (if yes - could I get a hardcoded +23 core +20 ram of the lower voltage version?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's normal the GM200 chip is super hot at high voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
> 
> Zotac.GTX980Ti.1531mhz_Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> the core clock 1531mhz that + 26mhz we can't use any clock each jump 13mhz that fine ? also +20mhz memory or you mean 200 ?
Click to expand...

+30 on the msi slider...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> +30 on the msi slider...


Then you will be fine


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark what you think about tryin to raise my clocks a bit ?
I've opened top cover of the case and temps dont go higher than 74%








Just dont know how high i should try .

1243Voltage.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark what you think about tryin to raise my clocks a bit ?
> I've opened top cover of the case and temps dont go higher than 74%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dont know how high i should try .
> 
> 1243Voltage.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

1.262v.zip 137k .zip file


flash and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB, you should gain 20-30mhz at least


----------



## KillerBee33

Thanx will report in a few








By the way AB 420 is out


----------



## KillerBee33

[email protected] +30 with AB
Even after reboot 1537 comes up with artifacts .I think 1507 is its limit.


----------



## adolchristin

Say Mr-Dark I've got a GTX970 FTW from EVGA. I'm currently using your bios for that card from near the beginning of this thread. I saw mentioned that these cards have samsung memory which can go up to 8000 (the bios i'm currently running from you has 7500). I had no trouble adjusting to 8k with the evga overclock tool.

Any chance you can cook me up the latest and greatest for the GTX970 FTW with the 8000 memory clock built in? Since finding your bios I prefer not to run any of those overclocking tools









Again, thanks for your hard work in this thread, it makes it easy for noobs like me to get great performance


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolchristin*
> 
> Say Mr-Dark I've got a GTX970 FTW from EVGA. I'm currently using your bios for that card from near the beginning of this thread. I saw mentioned that these cards have samsung memory which can go up to 8000 (the bios i'm currently running from you has 7500). I had no trouble adjusting to 8k with the evga overclock tool.
> 
> Any chance you can cook me up the latest and greatest for the GTX970 FTW with the 8000 memory clock built in? Since finding your bios I prefer not to run any of those overclocking tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for your hard work in this thread, it makes it easy for noobs like me to get great performance


Out of curiosity, how far can you push your FTW cos mine wont clock over 1530mhz core and 8050 ram.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> [email protected] +30 with AB
> Even after reboot 1537 comes up with artifacts .I think 1507 is its limit.


Yes, chip wall








Quote:


> Say Mr-Dark I've got a GTX970 FTW from EVGA. I'm currently using your bios for that card from near the beginning of this thread. I saw mentioned that these cards have samsung memory which can go up to 8000 (the bios i'm currently running from you has 7500). I had no trouble adjusting to 8k with the evga overclock tool.
> 
> Any chance you can cook me up the latest and greatest for the GTX970 FTW with the 8000 memory clock built in? Since finding your bios I prefer not to run any of those overclocking tools thumb.gif
> 
> Again, thanks for your hard work in this thread, it makes it easy for noobs like me to get great performance biggrin.gif


Hello

Sure I will do that once you'r bios uploaded here


----------



## adolchristin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, chip wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure I will do that once you'r bios uploaded here


Woops, my bad.

I just grabbed this bios:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/34495

and made the changes in the overclock tool suggested here after flashing it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/1860#post_24677124


----------



## adolchristin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Out of curiosity, how far can you push your FTW cos mine wont clock over 1530mhz core and 8050 ram.


I'm sitting on Core clock 1531mhz & 1.275v & 7.5Ghz memory & 300w TDP& Boost off only because of the hard work of Mr-Dark. I just downloaded this:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/34495

and was off to the races!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolchristin*
> 
> Woops, my bad.
> 
> I just grabbed this bios:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/34495
> 
> and made the changes in the overclock tool suggested here after flashing it
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/1860#post_24677124


Here you go

970FTW_8Ghz_Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Benjiw

I need a new bios lol I got a new card but because boost and limits are enabled I think the boost is making it unstable. I'll upload the stock bios I have in a moment.


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Hey, you made 3 BIOS for me "thanx by the way







"
1225 , 1243 & 1262 Voltage with all other settings exactly the same, i've tried them all and there's absolutely no performance difference, what are the benefits of having it higher?


----------



## Rena

Hey Mr-Dark,

Unfortunately I got my first driver crash today after about 3 hours of Just Cause 3 with your BIOS. Should I up the voltage or lower the core clock?

This is the BIOS you gave me:

GTX980TI___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> Hey, you made 3 BIOS for me "thanx by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 1225 , 1243 & 1262 Voltage with all other settings exactly the same, i've tried them all and there's absolutely no performance difference, what are the benefits of having it higher?


this what we talk about Maxwell card don't scale with voltage once you hit the chip wall nothing will help you








Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> Unfortunately I got my first driver crash today after about 3 hours of Just Cause 3 with your BIOS. Should I up the voltage or lower the core clock?
> 
> This is the BIOS you gave me:
> 
> GTX980TI___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Thanks


Hello

A little more voltage will do the trick for you









Ti__1.250v__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Realtop

Hi dark,

Could you please help me out with the bios problem I'm having. And also mod a bios for a gainward card which I'm going to run as the top card in sli.

This is the strix card which bios I've modded myself. For some reason I'm getting a Vrel prefcap the whole time and as you can see in the picture also an fps drop in heaven. (The card crashes or shows artifacts if I overclock it any higher.).


So this is the Gainward reference card on which I ran the same test; it didn't have the same fps drop.


Bios.zip 274k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Thanx man i'll just raise Memory and keep th 1243 V then


----------



## Rena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> A little more voltage will do the trick for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti__1.250v__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks again Mr-Dark!

Tried Firestrike again a few times and everything appears to be stable again.

Score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9645508?


----------



## adolchristin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 970FTW_8Ghz_Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Working perfectly, thank you very much.


----------



## amazingasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Each card have wall limit, Btw How you increase the voltage to 1.200v ?
> Give this a try
> 
> MSIGM204__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.26v & higher TDP & boost off
> the boost throttle the card at 67c &74c and control the clock under load depend on my variable so disable is much better


Thanks! Flashed the BIOS and my card idles at 59 C now. It didn't improve my firestrike score too much but I'm pretty sure that I can overclock even farther now.


----------



## DerComissar

*Mr-Dark*,
I don't know if you have done any KPE bios, I would like to have the boost disabled for this KPE 980Ti XOC bios, my card will be on water:

980TiKP_XOC.zip 152k .zip file

Thank you.

*Edit:*
In case there is any issue with editing the XOC bios, I will attach my original KPE OC bios to have the boost disabled.

5998K360.zip 152k .zip file

Thanks again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Realtop*
> 
> Hi dark,
> 
> Could you please help me out with the bios problem I'm having. And also mod a bios for a gainward card which I'm going to run as the top card in sli.
> 
> This is the strix card which bios I've modded myself. For some reason I'm getting a Vrel prefcap the whole time and as you can see in the picture also an fps drop in heaven. (The card crashes or shows artifacts if I overclock it any higher.).
> 
> 
> So this is the Gainward reference card on which I ran the same test; it didn't have the same fps drop.
> 
> 
> Bios.zip 274k .zip file


Hello there

A lot of work for you but you will see big difference after flashing the right bios for SLI!

here is a 2 bios for you

970s__Dark.zip 274k .zip file


The Strix bios have 1430mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & 250W TDP & boost off & a little aggressive fan curve..

The Gainward bios have 1430mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.230v & 330W TDP & boost off..

the Strix is voltage locked to 1.212v from the VRM but keep it as top card the strix cooler is better than Reference one..

now flash both bios and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB I'm sure an 1460-1500 is achievable& Remember in SLI you should match the core/memory clock for the best stability/frame time

GL there








Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> Thanx man i'll just raise Memory and keep th 1243 V then thumb.gif


You'r welcome








Quote:


> Thanks again Mr-Dark!
> 
> Tried Firestrike again a few times and everything appears to be stable again.
> 
> Score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9645508?


Sound good score to me 21k firestrike









GL
Quote:


> Working perfectly, thank you very much.


Glad its working for you
Quote:


> Thanks! Flashed the BIOS and my card idles at 59 C now. It didn't improve my firestrike score too much but I'm pretty sure that I can overclock even farther now.


Your problem is the 0% fan mode with custom bios but check how much you can push the core clock and report back








Quote:


> Mr-Dark,
> I don't know if you have done any KPE bios, I would like to have the boost disabled for this KPE 980Ti XOC bios, my card will be on water:
> 980TiKP_XOC.zip 152k .zip file
> Thank you.
> 
> Edit:
> In case there is any issue with editing the XOC bios, I will attach my original KPE OC bios to have the boost disabled.
> 5998K360.zip 152k .zip file
> Thanks again.smile.gif


Hello

Yes I have successfully modded KBE/classy 980 before

give this a try based on your stock bios ( the XOC not good for daily use Btw the only advantage from that bios is unlimited TDP )

KBE980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & 470W TDP..

I see an 1.212v voltage limit from the bios but all voltage slider unlocked to 1.250v.. flash and report back


----------



## Pointy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> this what we talk about Maxwell card don't scale with voltage once you hit the chip wall nothing will help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> A little more voltage will do the trick for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti__1.250v__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


so Mr.Dark as i mentioned ealier. i found out how to increase the voltage to 1.200 volts but i didnt get any more headroom compared to stock voltage.
Does this mean i have hit the Chip wall?

Also another thing i want to mention is that Gpu-z Showed Vrel when under max 3d load with the 1.200 volts bios.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pointy*
> 
> so Mr.Dark as i mentioned ealier. i found out how to increase the voltage to 1.200 volts but i didnt get any more headroom compared to stock voltage.
> Does this mean i have hit the Chip wall?
> 
> Also another thing i want to mention is that Gpu-z Showed Vrel when under max 3d load with the 1.200 volts bios.


Hello

for sure it's the chip limit, In general the 750 TI not a good clocker like the true maxwell card









the Vrel is fine for some card like Strix & or your old maxwell card


----------



## Realtop

Thanks Dark, all look good now.

*Gtx 970 strix before.*


*After.*


*Gtx 970 Gainward reference before.*


*After.*


*Gainward and Strix running in sli.*


The funny thing is that asus cooling makes more noice than gainward. And I just hope elpida memory on gainward will keep up with sammy on strix.

Btw, here's the reason why Gainward is the top card.

Asus takes more than two slots, plus blower fan design works better in such tight spaces.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Realtop*
> 
> Thanks Dark, all look good now.
> 
> *Gtx 970 strix before.*
> 
> 
> *After.*
> 
> 
> *Gtx 970 Gainward reference before.*
> 
> 
> *After.*
> 
> 
> *Gainward and Strix running in sli.*
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that asus cooling makes more noice than gainward. And I just hope elpida memory on gainward will keep up with sammy on strix.
> 
> Btw, here's the reason why Gainward is the top card.
> 
> Asus takes more than two slots, plus blower fan design works better in such tight spaces.


Sound good to me but the temp is a bit high Btw after looking to the case pic your temp is normal









maybe you should look for Nzxt G10 + H55 AIO mode to drop the temp ?


----------



## Realtop

The case is already pretty full. I'll just wait for Nvlink then I'll make a new system, don't really want to spend any more money on this one. Next time I'll get a bigger case, atx motherboard and a custom loop because those aio's are a waste of money.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Realtop*
> 
> The case is already pretty full. I'll just wait for Nvlink then I'll make a new system, don't really want to spend any more money on this one. Next time I'll get a bigger case, atx motherboard and a custom loop because those aio's are a waste of money.


Sound a good plan, but the AIO not a waste on money specially on the GPU the temp very close to open loop at lower cost , the G10 cost 35$ + h55 cost 60$ less than 100$ in total


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> I don't know if you have done any KPE bios, I would like to have the boost disabled for this KPE 980Ti XOC bios, my card will be on water:
> 980TiKP_XOC.zip 152k .zip file
> Thank you.
> 
> Edit:
> In case there is any issue with editing the XOC bios, I will attach my original KPE OC bios to have the boost disabled.
> 5998K360.zip 152k .zip file
> Thanks again.smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes I have successfully modded KBE/classy 980 before
> 
> give this a try based on your stock bios ( the XOC not good for daily use Btw the only advantage from that bios is unlimited TDP )
> 
> KBE980TI__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & 470W TDP..
> 
> I see an 1.212v voltage limit from the bios but all voltage slider unlocked to 1.250v.. flash and report back
Click to expand...

Hello *Mr-Dark*,
Thank-you for checking out and modding my KPE bios.
I don't know where you find the time to do all this work for the members here!
I find your thread to be full of useful information, and read it daily.
I really appreciate the advise on which bios I should use, your knowledge is most invaluable.
I'm just updating my system and loop, it will be ready in a few days. Your bios will be a real treat for me.
I will report back soon.
Rep+


----------



## Tuckers

hi mr dark
currently i am running 2x kfa2 980 ti hof water cooled edition cards that run at 1404mhz stock.
i have overclocked the core to get them to run at 1460mhz and thats the highest they will go on msi without being unstable.
the voltage is still locked on theese edition cards so do you think a bios mod would enable the sli cards to go higher even if the voltage is still locked?
this is the stock bios im running on both cards

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


cheers buddy


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> hi mr dark
> currently i am running 2x kfa2 980 ti hof water cooled edition cards that run at 1404mhz stock.
> i have overclocked the core to get them to run at 1460mhz and thats the highest they will go on msi without being unstable.
> the voltage is still locked on theese edition cards so do you think a bios mod would enable the sli cards to go higher even if the voltage is still locked?
> this is the stock bios im running on both cards
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> cheers buddy


Hello there

Give this a try

980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.21v & 450W TDP & no throttle

since the card is voltage locked + under the water the benefit from the custom bios not big but flash it maybe you gain a few mhz who know


----------



## Pointy

k got it


----------



## Tuckers

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.21v & 450W TDP & no throttle
> 
> since the card is voltage locked + under the water the benefit from the custom bios not big but flash it maybe you gain a few mhz who know


ive managed to unlock the bios in Msi now as there is a new custom oem, does this mean u can change the voltage in the bios now to allow for a bigger oc?
Thanks
im hitting the power limit thats whats crashing my benchmarks now


----------



## Slips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slips*
> 
> Alright, nice.
> Thank you. Awesom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No issues. Working like charm


Hi.
I have some strange crashes in games and i don't know why.
I think i should try 1-2 steps down on the bios and see what happends.
The temp is only around 60c also on the cpu.
You could make my bios 1-2 step down?


----------



## Slips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI980TI_1506mhz.zip 152k .zip file


Well, this is it


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> I
> ive managed to unlock the bios in Msi now as there is a new custom oem, does this mean u can change the voltage in the bios now to allow for a bigger oc?
> Thanks
> im hitting the power limit thats whats crashing my benchmarks now


The limit from the VRM we can't pass that from software








Quote:


> Well, this is it thumb.gif


So that bios crash in some games ? If yes i will increase the voltage a little a bit.. let me know


----------



## Slips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The limit from the VRM we can't pass that from software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that bios crash in some games ? If yes i will increase the voltage a little a bit.. let me know


To be honest, i don't know why the games crashes, but i haven't crashed before atleast not so much.
So, yes i can try more volt


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slips*
> 
> To be honest, i don't know why the games crashes, but i haven't crashed before atleast not so much.
> So, yes i can try more volt


Okay give this a try

MSI980Ti_1.26v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


I have a good question for you Mr. Dark. I noticed awhile back that some cards or rather a specific 980 ti card had an issue with their BIOS not having some things visible in the maxwell BIOS editor. Are the lightnings suffering from that weird BIOS thing too?

My BIOS that I'm running right now is attached.

Tell me if you think I'm right.

gm200mod.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I have a good question for you Mr. Dark. I noticed awhile back that some cards or rather a specific 980 ti card had an issue with their BIOS not having some things visible in the maxwell BIOS editor. Are the lightnings suffering from that weird BIOS thing too?
> 
> My BIOS that I'm running right now is attached.
> 
> Tell me if you think I'm right.
> 
> gm200mod.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

all Titan-X / 980 Ti card have 2 missing voltage slider , when you need a voltage higher than 1.250v you need the missing voltage slider, keep in mind some card work just fine with 1 slider but its better to unlock them.

this your bios after unlocked all voltage slider

980Ti_Unlocked.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Dethero

Hello Mr-Dark,
I am here again. I´ve just got Msi GTX 980 for a good price with decent asic quality 70,3 % and with Elpida memory(quite good memory stable at 4005). Can you please modify bios with 1455/4005 1,225 V and 300 tdp.
Thanks in advance!









MSI.GTX980.4096.141126.zip 176k .zip file


----------



## reachformelody

hello Mr-Dark just found about you







i want to run my 970 at 1.275v but they are locked to 1.25v. how do i edit the bios to let me run 1.275? i would like to know how myself, thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dethero*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> I am here again. I´ve just got Msi GTX 980 for a good price with decent asic quality 70,3 % and with Elpida memory(quite good memory stable at 4005). Can you please modify bios with 1455/4005 1,225 V and 300 tdp.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI.GTX980.4096.141126.zip 176k .zip file


Hello

Here you go!

MSI.GTX980.Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Are you sure you cant hit 1500mhz stable ? 70% ASIC capable for that in general ..
Quote:


> hello Mr-Dark just found about you smile.gif i want to run my 970 at 1.275v but they are locked to 1.25v. how do i edit the bios to let me run 1.275? i would like to know how myself, thanks smile.gif


Hello

which card you have there ? most 970 card is locked to 1.212v or 1.300v Btw here is how to unlock the voltage from the bios

the first 3 voltage slider to 1.275v Min/Max value



then scroll down and change the max value only to 1.275v from CLK35-74


----------



## reachformelody

thanks, i changed all max values from clk 35 - 74 all to 1.275 except for last few which has 1.28 max by default.. can i edit power limit and fan curve after with msi ab?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reachformelody*
> 
> thanks, i changed all max values from clk 35 - 74 all to 1.275 except for last few which has 1.28 max by default.. can i edit power limit and fan curve after with msi ab?


The power limit should be increased from the bios, the fan curve is okay from MSI AB but you can do that from the bios...

feel free to upload your bios and let me do that for you


----------



## reachformelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reachformelody*
> 
> thanks, i changed all max values from clk 35 - 74 all to 1.275 except for last few which has 1.28 max by default.. can i edit power limit and fan curve after with msi ab?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The power limit should be increased from the bios, the fan curve is okay from MSI AB but you can do that from the bios...
> 
> feel free to upload your bios and let me do that for you


really? thanks







having difficulty uploading zip tho.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reachformelody*
> 
> really? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having difficulty uploading zip tho.


You should be able to upload any .Zip file


----------



## reachformelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You should be able to upload any .Zip file


 GM204.zip 136k .zip file


nvm, heres my stock bios


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reachformelody*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> nvm, heres my stock bios


Okay now tell me how much the core/memory clock you want ? your custom fan curve ?

Or the basic setting, 1506/3.7ghz 1.275v / higher TDP/and my custom fan curve ?


----------



## reachformelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay now tell me how much the core/memory clock you want ? your custom fan curve ?
> 
> Or the basic setting, 1506/3.7ghz 1.275v / higher TDP/and my custom fan curve ?


basic setting pls.. but just 1510 core


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reachformelody*
> 
> basic setting pls.. but just 1510 core


Here you go

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


The core clock 1506mhz not 1510 we can't use any clock, each jump 13mhz so 1506-1519-1531


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.21v & 450W TDP & no throttle
> 
> since the card is voltage locked + under the water the benefit from the custom bios not big but flash it maybe you gain a few mhz who know


ive managed to get 1490 on the core and 4000 on the memory and 1.231v via msi with your bios flashed so its helped alot but i just cant seem to hit 1500 on the core no matter what volts i use


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> ive managed to get 1490 on the core and 4000 on the memory and 1.231v via msi with your bios flashed so its helped alot but i just cant seem to hit 1500 on the core no matter what volts i use


Wait are you sure the voltage hit 1.231v with MSI AB OC ?


----------



## Tuckers

what reading do u want msi afterburner volt reading or nvvdd reading?

checked both there both reading 1.227 under load


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> what reading do u want msi afterburner volt reading or nvvdd reading?


the volt for sure, if the msi AB or Gpu-z report 1.23v then we can unlock the voltage from the bios ..


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the volt for sure, if the msi AB or Gpu-z report 1.23v then we can unlock the voltage from the bios ..


msi is reading 1.227v under load but gpuz reads 1.2120v regardless what volt i set in msi ab so the volts must be increasing but gpuz wont read the correct volt


----------



## reachformelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reachformelody*
> 
> basic setting pls..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> The core clock 1506mhz not 1510 we can't use any clock, each jump 13mhz so 1506-1519-1531


well just flashed it and everything the same? 1.25v still


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> msi is reading 1.227v under load but gpuz reads 1.2120v regardless what volt i set in msi ab so the volts must be increasing but gpuz wont read the correct volt


What about HWinfo64 ?
Quote:


> well just flashed it and everything the same? 1.25v still


Some card report a voltage less than the actual voltage check the max stable clock and report back, if you gain some mhz then the card pull 1.275v


----------



## reachformelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What about HWinfo64 ?
> Some card report a voltage less than the actual voltage check the max stable clock and report back, if you gain some mhz then the card pull 1.275v


yeah but i flashed it and i still got my old 1490mhz stable core when i rebooted rather than 1506 and i cant increase power limit any further.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reachformelody*
> 
> yeah but i flashed it and i still got my old 1490mhz stable core when i rebooted rather than 1506 and i cant increase power limit any further.


Then its the chip wall, after flashing my bios no need to adjust the power limit as the limit increased from the bios


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What about HWinfo64 ?
> Some card report a voltage less than the actual voltage check the max stable clock and report back, if you gain some mhz then the card pull 1.275v


that program only reads 1.212 max v but it must be getting more because befor i couldnt go a dime past 1460 on the core with 3700 on the memory and now its doing 1490 and 4000??? surely that cant be just because u removed the powerlimit and removed turbo?

1490 on only 1.212 would be too good to be true surely?


----------



## reachformelody

you sure you sent me the right one because its still stock everything...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reachformelody*
> 
> yeah but i flashed it and i still got my old 1490mhz stable core when i rebooted rather than 1506 and i cant increase power limit any further.


My bad! I give the stock bios to you by mistake









GM204__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


this the real Dark bios


----------



## reachformelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My bad! I gave the stock bios to you by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> this the real Dark bios


thought so thanks


----------



## reachformelody

alright so i flashed the bios succesfully








but i cant increase power limit past 101 percent? but gpu voltage is being read as 1.275.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reachformelody*
> 
> alright so i flashed the bios succesfully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i cant increase power limit past 101 percent? but gpu voltage is being read as 1.275.


No need to adjust the power limit, the TDP increased from the bios as 100% equal to 150% at stock bios


----------



## reachformelody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No need to adjust the power limit, the TDP increased from the bios as 100% equal to 150% at stock bios


nice







thanks


----------



## Tuckers

do you think my voltage is even changing then?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> do you think my voltage is even changing then?


I'm sure your card is locked from the VRM, Btw 1490/1.21v is very good!


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm sure your card is locked from the VRM, Btw 1490/1.21v is very good!


This new update to Msi ab is suppose to unlock the voltage now tho. I down clocked to 1980 because I was getting driver crashes after a few hours of gaming so hopefully this should be ok now and then this modded bios u gave me can be changed to 1980 and 4000 on the memory. Thanks for the help as usual buddy


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> This new update to Msi ab is suppose to unlock the voltage now tho. I down clocked to 1980 because I was getting driver crashes after a few hours of gaming so hopefully this should be ok now and then this modded bios u gave me can be changed to 1980 and 4000 on the memory. Thanks for the help as usual buddy


If 1980mhz stop the crash for you, drop it to 1900mhz is better for stability , Don't push the memory to the limit


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If 1980mhz stop the crash for you, drop it to 1900mhz is better for stability , Don't push the memory to the limit


Sorry I mean 1480mhz on the core not 1900mhz haha I wish. U think running 1480 will be fine to run on the core?
I'm going to buy a dmm on the weekend to test the volts properly so I can see if it is really unlocked


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> Sorry I mean 1480mhz on the core not 1900mhz haha I wish. U think running 1480 will be fine to run on the core?
> I'm going to buy a dmm on the weekend to test the volts properly so I can see if it is really unlocked


I'm talking about memory.. lol..1480mhz is decent for 1.212v many card can't hit 1500mhz by the way even with 1.27v

I'm sure it's locked from the VRM but you can try that


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm talking about memory.. lol..1480mhz is decent for 1.212v many card can't hit 1500mhz by the way even with 1.27v
> 
> I'm sure it's locked from the VRM but you can try that


yeah I got confused sorry because I kept saying 1980 lol mabe in the next few years haha.
I know it's a decent oc but I just wanted to hit 1500 for ****s and giggles but never mind.
Do u think if u changed the bios u done for me to 1480 on the core and 4000 on the memory it would be safe for gaming long term?
I don't leave my PC on ever and I only game for a few hours at a time as well so it's never on a constant strain?

Thanks man


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> yeah I got confused sorry because I kept saying 1980 lol mabe in the next few years haha.
> I know it's a decent oc but I just wanted to hit 1500 for ****s and giggles but never mind.
> Do u think if u changed the bios u done for me to 1480 on the core and 4000 on the memory it would be safe for gaming long term?
> I don't leave my PC on ever and I only game for a few hours at a time as well so it's never on a constant strain?
> 
> Thanks man


Yes maybe next year we start talking about 1900mhz clock









No problem at all 1.21v still very low voltage for such a card mine had 2 card (970) since Jan both pushed to 1550mhz 1.250v without any problem and now with single 970 @1544mhz 1.26v and everything fine my brother play +5h GTA V each day while i'm away from my pc and nothing happen









here you go

980Ti_1481-8000.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes maybe next year we start talking about 1900mhz clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all 1.21v still very low voltage for such a card mine had 2 card (970) since Jan both pushed to 1550mhz 1.250v without any problem and now with single 970 @1544mhz 1.26v and everything fine my brother play +5h GTA V each day while i'm away from my pc and nothing happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
> 
> 980Ti_1481-8000.zip 152k .zip file


cheers should I copy the stats over to my bios rather than flashing yours? Or did u change my bios I gave u before?
It seems 980 ti cards don't oc as well as old cards


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> cheers should I copy the stats over to my bios rather than flashing yours? Or did u change my bios I gave u before?
> It seems 980 ti cards don't oc as well as old cards


That's your bios modded to 1480/8000, for sure small Maxwell card clock higher than full chip (960/970/980 vs Titan-X/Ti )


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's your bios modded to 1480/8000, for sure small Maxwell card clock higher than full chip (960/970/980 vs Titan-X/Ti )


cheers for the help ill give this bios a try over the weekend and let u know if i hit any instability.


----------



## Krypt75

Mr. Dark,

Can you see if you can make a custom BIOS for me?
ASUS STRIX GTX 980 Ti DirectCU III OC
ASIC - 70.3%

Thx

StrixGM200.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## stealth83

Hey Dark Thanks for the bios change but something weird going on with

980TI_SC___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
 After flashing everything seems to work except the core would only go to 1328 and I got a heaven score of only 2407. And Im pretty sure I shouldnt have to add anything with software?

So I then grabbed the first bios in the 980ti forum the 980ti-SC-425 and did the following in PrecX---

added 18mv to voltage
went to 110% on power
added +172 to clock
added +147 to mem

This all added up to a default clock of 1274 and mem at 1826

The clock boost to 1500.6 with mem going to 1824.4 and volts at 1.2120 all at load

This gave me a Heaven score of 2563 and everything runs great. temp never above 50c

I just dont like doing this I rather have the bios do it so maybe a setting is wrong?

Can you please take a look at again? Much appreciated!!!


----------



## willegard

Hello!

I'd love if someone wanted to make a custom bios for my 970 since i just watercooled it and now want to try out 1.3V!

This is my card; http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3055/msi-gtx-970-ocv1.html

This is my stock BIOS;

GM204.zip 134k .zip file


Right now I run at 1.275mV Core 1502 and Mem 3903 stable.

Thanks in advance!
Cheers


----------



## Benjiw

Hiya, Can you help me out with this MSI card like you did with my EVGA? It has 1x8pin 1x6pin and is watercooled. Max stable clocks are roughly 1600mhz core and 8000mhz vram.

Benji-GM204-MSI.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krypt75*
> 
> Mr. Dark,
> 
> Can you see if you can make a custom BIOS for me?
> ASUS STRIX GTX 980 Ti DirectCU III OC
> ASIC - 70.3%
> 
> Thx
> 
> StrixGM200.zip 153k .zip file


Here yo go

Strix980Ti_Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP

Flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hey Dark Thanks for the bios change but something weird going on with 980TI_SC___Dark.zip 152k .zip file After flashing everything seems to work except the core would only go to 1328 and I got a heaven score of only 2407. And Im pretty sure I shouldnt have to add anything with software?
> 
> So I then grabbed the first bios in the 980ti forum the 980ti-SC-425 and did the following in PrecX---
> 
> added 18mv to voltage
> went to 110% on power
> added +172 to clock
> added +147 to mem
> 
> This all added up to a default clock of 1274 and mem at 1826
> 
> The clock boost to 1500.6 with mem going to 1824.4 and volts at 1.2120 all at load
> 
> This gave me a Heaven score of 2563 and everything runs great. temp never above 50c
> 
> I just dont like doing this I rather have the bios do it so maybe a setting is wrong?
> 
> Can you please take a look at again? Much appreciated!!!


Hello there

Give this a try

980TI_New___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


If the voltage hit 1.212v max then your card is voltage locked and you need anew bios with 1.212v limit.. let me know how you go
Quote:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd love if someone wanted to make a custom bios for my 970 since i just watercooled it and now want to try out 1.3V!
> 
> This is my card; http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3055/msi-gtx-970-ocv1.html
> 
> This is my stock BIOS; GM204.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> Right now I run at 1.275mV Core 1502 and Mem 3903 stable.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Cheers


Hello there

Give this a try

Msi970__1.3v_Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.300v & higher TDP &Boost off

keep in mind the software will report 1.275v max while the card pull 1.30v









GL there
Quote:


> Hiya, Can you help me out with this MSI card like you did with my EVGA? It has 1x8pin 1x6pin and is watercooled. Max stable clocks are roughly 1600mhz core and 8000mhz vram.
> 
> Benji-GM204-MSI.zip


Hello

Give this a try

MSI970__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.31v & 360W TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## stealth83

Hello there

Give this a try

980TI_New___Dark.zip 152k .zip file


If the voltage hit 1.212v max then your card is voltage locked and you need anew bios with 1.212v limit.. let me know how you go.

Thanks so much for your work and time----much appreciated---









Ok so that one works great so it seems, At load gpu is 1505, mem is 3802 with volts at 1.2550, this gave me a heaven score of 2612 with max temp of 61c

Firestrike only at 15704 but Im guessing I need to OC the cpu now to get higher score. Will try games later but I think all will be well.

I have only one concern right now which may be nothing but if you look at the GPU-Z screen you see that the perf cap reason is all white with no cap reason shown, what do you think?


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes maybe next year we start talking about 1900mhz clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all 1.21v still very low voltage for such a card mine had 2 card (970) since Jan both pushed to 1550mhz 1.250v without any problem and now with single 970 @1544mhz 1.26v and everything fine my brother play +5h GTA V each day while i'm away from my pc and nothing happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
> 
> 980Ti_1481-8000.zip 152k .zip file


ive tested your bios and its great thanks, today i managed to get a dmm and the kfa2 980 ti hof cards are now voltage unlocked!! ive managed to go to 1490mhz on the core but only at 1.194v so actually lower than stock volts lol, please can u mod my bios again with theese settings please so i dont have to run msi ab.

thanks


----------



## Robot26

Pretty sure it's been asked before but having trouble with the search function. Any custom bios for MSI GTX 970 4D5GT? Attached a copy of my bios

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Is 1525/1930 a pretty good result on stock 980kpe @ 1.212v (reads around 1.18 with 99% load)? ASIC is around 64%...

I want more out of the Samsung memory if possible.... More voltage maybe?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth83*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980TI_New___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> If the voltage hit 1.212v max then your card is voltage locked and you need anew bios with 1.212v limit.. let me know how you go.
> 
> Thanks so much for your work and time----much appreciated---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so that one works great so it seems, At load gpu is 1505, mem is 3802 with volts at 1.2550, this gave me a heaven score of 2612 with max temp of 61c
> 
> Firestrike only at 15704 but Im guessing I need to OC the cpu now to get higher score. Will try games later but I think all will be well.
> 
> I have only one concern right now which may be nothing but if you look at the GPU-Z screen you see that the perf cap reason is all white with no cap reason shown, what do you think?


That means it's working, you're not being capped at all.


----------



## Tralfaz

Greetings Mr. Dark,

I'm reading up on my own all night and plan to dig in. Reached out to DeathAngel74 as well. Nevertheless, I'd still love to see what you come up with for my EVGA GTX 970 SSC Gaming ACX 2.0+ 04G-P4-3975-KR.

Here's my stock BIOS:

GM204Stock.zip 136k .zip file

ASIC - 67.6%

Thanks in advance and have a great weekend!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth83*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980TI_New___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> If the voltage hit 1.212v max then your card is voltage locked and you need anew bios with 1.212v limit.. let me know how you go.
> 
> Thanks so much for your work and time----much appreciated---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so that one works great so it seems, At load gpu is 1505, mem is 3802 with volts at 1.2550, this gave me a heaven score of 2612 with max temp of 61c
> 
> Firestrike only at 15704 but Im guessing I need to OC the cpu now to get higher score. Will try games later but I think all will be well.
> 
> I have only one concern right now which may be nothing but if you look at the GPU-Z screen you see that the perf cap reason is all white with no cap reason shown, what do you think?


Hello

I see that bios work just fine now, in 3Dmark you should look to Graphic score not the whole score btw should be over 20k, for the perf cap this the perfect for the card nothing holding it back









now you have 2 choice pushing the clock farther or we can drop the voltage a bit but the temp still low, I would say push the clock farther









the problem with first bios the missing voltage slider set to 1.212v limit once they unlocked no problem at all
Quote:


> ive tested your bios and its great thanks, today i managed to get a dmm and the kfa2 980 ti hof cards are now voltage unlocked!! ive managed to go to 1490mhz on the core but only at 1.194v so actually lower than stock volts lol, please can u mod my bios again with theese settings please so i dont have to run msi ab.
> 
> thanks


Here you go

980Ti_1493-1.193v.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Pretty sure it's been asked before but having trouble with the search function. Any custom bios for MSI GTX 970 4D5GT? Attached a copy of my bios
> 
> GM204.zip


Hello

Give this a try

MSI970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.23v & higher TDP & boost off
Quote:


> Is 1525/1930 a pretty good result on stock 980kpe @ 1.212v (reads around 1.18 with 99% load)? ASIC is around 64%...
> 
> I want more out of the Samsung memory if possible.... More voltage maybe?


Welcome to Nvidia! finally you switch ?









Reading all your post about the 7970/fury in the past









If that clock stable its very good sound like you won the silicon even with low ASIC! you can push farther 1.19v is very low an abios with boost off ( to stop the throttle at 67c ) & higher TDP limt & stable/locked voltage uner load to 1.240v ? or something will be the best for daily use!

for memory OC there is no voltage control the only thing we can go increasing the TDP limit from the bios, memory OC increase the usage from the total TDP limit,,

feel free to upload your bios here








Quote:


> That means it's working, you're not being capped at all.


+1
Quote:


> Greetings Mr. Dark,
> 
> I'm reading up on my own all night and plan to dig in. Reached out to DeathAngel74 as well. Nevertheless, I'd still love to see what you come up with for my EVGA GTX 970 SSC Gaming ACX 2.0+ 04G-P4-3975-KR.
> 
> Here's my stock BIOS: GM204Stock.zip 136k .zip file
> ASIC - 67.6%
> 
> Thanks in advance and have a great weekend!


Hello there

give this a try

970SSC__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.24v & higher TDP & boost off

flash and report back!


----------



## willegard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Msi970__1.3v_Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.300v & higher TDP &Boost off
> 
> keep in mind the software will report 1.275v max while the card pull 1.30v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL there
> 
> flash and report back


Thanks a bunch Mr-Dark!

Running it right now, will do some testing and report back!

Thanks!

Cheers


----------



## Neer

*Hello, Mr-Dark. I have MSI 980 Gaming 4GB. Currently stable at 1484 7468 (+130 and +230 in Afterburner) but its throttling. And doesn't look like it's getting anywhere higher with the core clocks. Core voltage +87 in Afterburner. Could you please help me adjust my bios by increasing TDP, disabling boost, bumping the voltage a bit and locking, bumping a fan curve a bit? Thank you very much. *

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> *Hello, Mr-Dark. I have MSI 980 Gaming 4GB. Currently stable at 1484 7468 (+130 and +230 in Afterburner) but its throttling. And doesn't look like it's getting anywhere higher with the core clocks. Core voltage +87 in Afterburner. Could you please help me adjust my bios by increasing TDP, disabling boost, bumping the voltage a bit and locking, bumping a fan curve a bit? Thank you very much. *
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

MSI980__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v &higher TDP & boost off & custom fan curve

flash and report back!


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI980__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v &higher TDP & boost off & custom fan curve
> 
> flash and report back!


Thank you very much. Flashed, ran few benchmarks, looks like my card is a bit worse than average, can't handle 1506 mhz. Heaven passed but with some minor artifacts, 3dmark crashed. Maybe a bit lower core clock would work? Don't want to push vcore too much cause I'm on air, although GPU max was 73 C. Maybe -26 mhz on core? Or even -39 to be safe?


----------



## willegard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willegard*
> 
> Thanks a bunch Mr-Dark!
> 
> Running it right now, will do some testing and report back!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Cheers


Results!

I got it up to 1690/4300 but had a crash about 50 minutes in, tuned it down to 1618/4100 and its been running
Heaven now for 50 minutes and I have yet hit 50°c on the card! 47-49 is where it's at.

Love it!
Thank you so much again Mr-Dark!

P.s Everyone with a 970 should get the Kraken G10.. What a lift from the stock cooler..
My previous temps were; Idle 55° and Load 90-94° (In a well ventilated case, 3xNoctua NF-F12 IN and 3xNoctua NF-F12 Out)

Cheers!

P.s Is this where I can say my 970 is faster than a stock 980??? Cheers


----------



## willegard

DOUBLE POST INCOMING;

I guess my NON K Cpu is bottlenecking me, right?

https://i.imgur.com/1nEDaxF.jpg


----------



## llcoolj12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good card there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Zotac980TI___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sorry long time since i wrote.
> 
> Game crash after some time playing.
> 
> Maybe increase volt? thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Thank you very much. Flashed, ran few benchmarks, looks like my card is a bit worse than average, can't handle 1506 mhz. Heaven passed but with some minor artifacts, 3dmark crashed. Maybe a bit lower core clock would work? Don't want to push vcore too much cause I'm on air, although GPU max was 73 C. Maybe -26 mhz on core? Or even -39 to be safe?


Hello

first try -200mhz on the memory if the same drop the core clock 20mhz and try again..
Quote:


> Results!
> 
> I got it up to 1690/4300 but had a crash about 50 minutes in, tuned it down to 1618/4100 and its been running
> Heaven now for 50 minutes and I have yet hit 50°c on the card! 47-49 is where it's at.
> 
> Love it!
> Thank you so much again Mr-Dark!
> 
> P.s Everyone with a 970 should get the Kraken G10.. What a lift from the stock cooler..
> My previous temps were; Idle 55° and Load 90-94° (In a well ventilated case, 3xNoctua NF-F12 IN and 3xNoctua NF-F12 Out)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> P.s Is this where I can say my 970 is faster than a stock 980??? Cheers


Oops nice clock! sound like your card love my bios ?









The kraken is very good to watercool the gpu but make sure the VRM have heatsink + active Airflow









the 970 at 1500/8000 match the Reference 980 and you way faster than 1500/8000









For Heaven I don't think its the cpu specially that run at 8X + you cpu is 4Ghz ..
Quote:


> Sound good card there thumb.gif give this a try
> 
> Zotac980TI___Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Sorry long time since i wrote.
> 
> Game crash after some time playing.
> 
> Maybe increase volt? thanks


Hello

This one should be fine

980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Voltage increase from 1.237v to 1.250v


----------



## willegard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oops nice clock! sound like your card love my bios ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kraken is very good to watercool the gpu but make sure the VRM have heatsink + active Airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 970 at 1500/8000 match the Reference 980 and you way faster than 1500/8000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Heaven I don't think its the cpu specially that run at 8X + you cpu is 4Ghz ..


Dude, honestly my card LOVES your bios... Match made in heaven (see what I did there?)

I've got custom VRM heatsinks ordered and unfortunately there's no VRM-temp measurement on GTX 970.. So no idea for me to know how hot they run..

But, to prevent and aid i've got 2 fans pulling fresh air directly on the card. This should hopefully be better than the original **** cooler..

Anyways..

Is it possible to run more volts on this card? Is 1.3 max? Just curious... I'm starting to reach the "top" of 970-overclocks.. Just after ONE test... Insane in my opinion.

All thanks to you Mr-Dark!

Cheers!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willegard*
> 
> Dude, honestly my card LOVES your bios... Match made in heaven (see what I did there?)
> 
> I've got custom VRM heatsinks ordered and unfortunately there's no VRM-temp measurement on GTX 970.. So no idea for me to know how hot they run..
> 
> But, to prevent and aid i've got 2 fans pulling fresh air directly on the card. This should hopefully be better than the original **** cooler..
> 
> Anyways..
> 
> Is it possible to run more volts on this card? Is 1.3 max? Just curious... I'm starting to reach the "top" of 970-overclocks.. Just after ONE test... Insane in my opinion.
> 
> All thanks to you Mr-Dark!
> 
> Cheers!


Honestly I want to see some picture for the card + the custom VRM Heatsink if you have the time for that









Here is the max for any Maxwell card

MSI970_Extreme.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1607mhz & 4100mhz memory & 1.318v.. Break the wall now


----------



## willegard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Honestly I want to see some picture for the card + the custom VRM Heatsink if you have the time for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the max for any Maxwell card
> 
> MSI970_Extreme.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1607mhz & 4100mhz memory & 1.318v.. Break the wall now


Allright, I'll post some pictures when the heatsinks arrive.
This is about as far i'm confident to push it without heatsinks.

I'll run this Bios once the heatsinks arrive!

Look forward for my results!

Cheers!
Again, thanks Mr-Dark!


----------



## KillerBee33

How bad is running a GPU @ 80* 5 hours a day? If its the matter of a lifespan then it makes little difference








GPU Must be changed every 2 years anyway .
Unless there's another reason i should look into ?


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> first try -200mhz on the memory if the same drop the core clock 20mhz and try again..


-200mhz on memory didnt help, -20 on core got me an error in 3d mark but that might be cause i use 2x monitors and error was DXGI_ERROR_NOT_CURRENTLY_AVAILABLE. Set to -26, looks stable. ran 3d mark, ran farcry 4, didnt crash, but in long run might, only -6 difference. isnt better to increase/decrease clocks by -13/-26 and so on? i think i would be more comfortable with -39mhz. gain minimum and stability is more important.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> How bad is running a GPU @ 80* 5 hours a day? If its the matter of a lifespan then it makes little difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Must be changed every 2 years anyway .
> Unless there's another reason i should look into ?


80C is fine even for 24/7 usage









Quote:


> -200mhz on memory didnt help, -20 on core got me an error in 3d mark but that might be cause i use 2x monitors and error was DXGI_ERROR_NOT_CURRENTLY_AVAILABLE. Set to -26, looks stable. ran 3d mark, ran farcry 4, didnt crash, but in long run might, only -6 difference. isnt better to increase/decrease clocks by -13/-26 and so on? i think i would be more comfortable with -39mhz. gain minimum and stability is more important.


How much the ASIC quality there ? Never seen any card can't reach 1500mhz @1.250v









Try this one

MSI980_1468mhz.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> How much the ASIC quality there ? Never seen any card can't reach 1500mhz @1.250v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one
> 
> MSI980_1468mhz.zip 136k .zip file


Yep, quite bad card, i guess. ASIC 72.6. Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Yep, quite bad card, i guess. ASIC 72.6. Thanks.


Hmmm, that ODD such a ASIC should hit 1500mhz without problem, just to make sure it's not driver related done a clean install for the driver in the safe mode and try again..


----------



## KillerBee33

Thanx @ Mr-Dark
Borderlands The Pre Sequel runs flawless @ 1506Mhz and 1620P @70 Degrees the Highest.
But i still dont get why GTAV drops to low 40's FPS almost anywhere outside the CITY but even at full load for hours it wont go over 81 Degrees


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thanx @ Mr-Dark
> Borderlands The Pre Sequel runs flawless @ 1506Mhz and 1620P @70 Degrees the Highest.
> But i still dont get why GTAV drops to low 40's FPS almost anywhere outside the CITY but even at full load for hours it wont go over 81 Degrees


That problem is known in GTA V, I doubt its the View Distance need faster HDD or its the demanding on the gpu power more than small city.


----------



## KillerBee33

Runs from SSD








And still , with your help 16000 Graphics score on a 330w PSU its huge comparing to 760TI i had for 2 years


----------



## amazingasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GL
> Glad its working for you
> Your problem is the 0% fan mode with custom bios but check how much you can push the core clock and report back


Thanks for the BIOS! I've ran into some problems. I don't think my card likes running that fast. It crashes in anything that puts a load on it. I've tried running the card in GTA V, Witcher 3, Unigene Heaven and Unigene valley and the card usually crashes about 10 minutes into each program. What would you suggest doing from here? I haven't touched any of the clock settings yet.


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hmmm, that ODD such a ASIC should hit 1500mhz without problem, just to make sure it's not driver related done a clean install for the driver in the safe mode and try again..


Well, apparently its not drivers fault. Just cleaned the driver in safe mode with DDU, reinstalled new and it still doesn't like 1500mhz+. It looks like this card can't do nothing over 1468mhz, not even with voltage bump, cause about the same it did on default voltage.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amazingasian*
> 
> Thanks for the BIOS! I've ran into some problems. I don't think my card likes running that fast. It crashes in anything that puts a load on it. I've tried running the card in GTA V, Witcher 3, Unigene Heaven and Unigene valley and the card usually crashes about 10 minutes into each program. What would you suggest doing from here? I haven't touched any of the clock settings yet.


Hello

where is the last bios I gave to you ?
Quote:


> Well, apparently its not drivers fault. Just cleaned the driver in safe mode with DDU, reinstalled new and it still doesn't like 1500mhz+. It looks like this card can't do nothing over 1468mhz, not even with voltage bump, cause about the same it did on default voltage.


What a limit







bad luck dude


----------



## amazingasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> where is the last bios I gave to you ?
> What a limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad luck dude


Right here:

MSIGM204__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What a limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad luck dude


Yup  Could you edit the BIOS last time for me please downclocking it a tick down (-13mhz ?), cause i feel it's a bit too little of slack for this card, want it to be fail-safe. And honest thanks for your help.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amazingasian*
> 
> Right here:
> 
> MSIGM204__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Okay any stable clock/voltage you like to try in the next bios ?
Quote:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you edit the BIOS last time for me please downclocking it a tick down (-13mhz ?), cause i feel it's a bit too little of slack for this card, want it to be fail-safe. And honest thanks for your help.


For sure no problem but stock voltage or 1.250v ?


----------



## amazingasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay any stable clock/voltage you like to try in the next bios ?
> For sure no problem but stock voltage or 1.250v ?


Lemme mess around in Afterburner and find a stable clock. I'll get back to you.

EDIT: AB doesn't like me undervolting my card.


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For sure no problem but stock voltage or 1.250v ?


1.250v please.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amazingasian*
> 
> Lemme mess around in Afterburner and find a stable clock. I'll get back to you.
> 
> EDIT: AB doesn't like me undervolting my card.


Flash the stock bios and play with the card, MSI AB voltage slider will not work with my bios..
Quote:


> 1.250v please.


Here you go!

MSI980__1455mhz.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> MSI980__1455mhz.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you very much, sir!


----------



## stealth83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I see that bios work just fine now, in 3Dmark you should look to Graphic score not the whole score btw should be over 20k, for the perf cap this the perfect for the card nothing holding it back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you have 2 choice pushing the clock farther or we can drop the voltage a bit but the temp still low, I would say push the clock farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I think we are at the sweet spot, you were right the graphics score was at 20980,
> 
> As for upping the clock more I was only able to add +6 bringing it to 1512 and all fine. Anything higher results in a Heaven freeze early in. I could get it to +75/1581 before it driver crashed just from gpu-z stress but like I said cant do heaven over +6 so im thinking we should back everything down just one notch for 24/7 use or do you think it will be fine as it is now? Its just that knowing just another +6 is limit is real close to the safety line. Thanks again for all the help -


----------



## tijgert

Mr-Dark, it's been a while since you modded my bios. Just checking in to say it works like a freaking charm!
As soon as my 980Ti is submerged I can see where the clocks will go @1.275v and then lower the volts in steps to find the sweet spot.

Too bad the voltage is locked to the max now and that I'd have to flash another voltage modded bios every time.
Still, I'm not complaining


----------



## Death2Consoles

So my 980ti Classy bumps down from 1500 to about 1484 or so at around 62C

Can the BIOS be modified to just stay at 1500 a bit more often and ignore temps?

I'd like to allow the card to pull as much wattage as it can handle, maintain 1500 mhz and as stable voltage as much as possible, memory stock for now. Is that possible?

Here's my BIOS:

GM200LN2.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks so much for any help


----------



## amazingasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amazingasian*
> 
> Lemme mess around in Afterburner and find a stable clock. I'll get back to you.
> 
> EDIT: AB doesn't like me undervolting my card.


Farthest I got on the stock BIOS was 1489Mhz and 3856Mhz at 1.243V.


----------



## Krypt75

Mr. Dark.

Tried flashing the BIOS you made for me with nvflash and got this error:

Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM

Strix980Ti_Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Am I doing something wrong?

Have Windows 10


----------



## STRATEGY

Hi, Mr Dark . I've tried to modded my Galax GTX980 SOC bios and somehow it's unstable. i'm not sure my bios is out of date or not .

Could you please help me modded my 980 BIOS ?

ASIC Quality : 77.4%

Galax980GamerDEFAULT.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Ok I think we are at the sweet spot, you were right the graphics score was at 20980,
> 
> As for upping the clock more I was only able to add +6 bringing it to 1512 and all fine. Anything higher results in a Heaven freeze early in. I could get it to +75/1581 before it driver crashed just from gpu-z stress but like I said cant do heaven over +6 so im thinking we should back everything down just one notch for 24/7 use or do you think it will be fine as it is now? Its just that knowing just another +6 is limit is real close to the safety line. Thanks again for all the help -


You will be fine at 1506mhz keep it there








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, it's been a while since you modded my bios. Just checking in to say it works like a freaking charm!
> As soon as my 980Ti is submerged I can see where the clocks will go @1.275v and then lower the volts in steps to find the sweet spot.
> 
> Too bad the voltage is locked to the max now and that I'd have to flash another voltage modded bios every time.
> Still, I'm not complaining


this is how custom bios work,no way to play with voltage after flashing









If we leave the voltage control open the card will crash at high clock..
Quote:


> So my 980ti Classy bumps down from 1500 to about 1484 or so at around 62C
> 
> Can the BIOS be modified to just stay at 1500 a bit more often and ignore temps?
> 
> I'd like to allow the card to pull as much wattage as it can handle, maintain 1500 mhz and as stable voltage as much as possible, memory stock for now. Is that possible?
> 
> Here's my BIOS: GM200LN2.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Thanks so much for any help thumb.gif


For sure we can fix that problem but we need some info, you want 1506mhz on the core but how much the memory clock ? voltage under load ?
Quote:


> Farthest I got on the stock BIOS was 1489Mhz and 3856Mhz at 1.243V.


Here you go

MSI_1493mhz_Dark.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Mr. Dark.
> 
> Tried flashing the BIOS you made for me with nvflash and got this error:
> 
> Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM
> 
> Strix980Ti_Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Have Windows 10


Hello

Make sure CMD run as Admin & card disabled in device manager and try the modded Nvflash version

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
Quote:


> Hi, Mr Dark . I've tried to modded my Galax GTX980 SOC bios and somehow it's unstable. i'm not sure my bios is out of date or not .
> 
> Could you please help me modded my 980 BIOS ?
> 
> ASIC Quality : 77.4% Galax980GamerDEFAULT.zip 136k .zip fi


Hello there

give this a try

Galax980__Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off

your card is higher ASIC one so you can push it a little more! flash and report back


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> So my 980ti Classy bumps down from 1500 to about 1484 or so at around 62C
> 
> Can the BIOS be modified to just stay at 1500 a bit more often and ignore temps?
> 
> I'd like to allow the card to pull as much wattage as it can handle, maintain 1500 mhz and as stable voltage as much as possible, memory stock for now. Is that possible?
> 
> Here's my BIOS:
> 
> GM200LN2.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for any help


Thanks for getting back to me Mr.Dark

How about Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v - I'll give that a go and see how it works out









Thanks so much for all the time you're putting in here!

Oh! And ASIC is 71%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me Mr.Dark
> 
> How about Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v - I'll give that a go and see how it works out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all the time you're putting in here!
> 
> Oh! And ASIC is 71%


Here you go

980ti-Classy__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


I doubt your card is voltage locked to 1.212v, but let's wait for your result! Flash and report back


----------



## Luda

Alright I've been running off these bios for about 7 months, and im curious if you can get them any more stable. Im currently having to pull about -30/-40 mhz on the core in newer/more demanding games. [putting me at 1531mhz instread of 1587]

The Cards are a pair of GB GTX 970 G1's i will post the bios im running on them now and the stock bios i pulled.

Top card is 73.9% asic
Bottom is 69.0% asic

G1Bios.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 980ti-Classy__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I doubt your card is voltage locked to 1.212v, but let's wait for your result! Flash and report back


Thanks!!

The voltage stayed at 1.212 but it held stable there and held 1506 regardless of temps thus far. Seems stable, happy, etc. This is awesome.

The voltage isn't locked on the Classy but maybe it can't be changed int he BIOS? The voltage tool from EVGA can change the voltage, but it seems as though it might not be necessary unless I decide to push the card further.

If the voltage can't be changed, would it be prudent to just re-flash the BIOS you modified for me, only with a limit of 1.212 volts or do you think it's fine as is seeing as it's stuck there anyway? Also, I doubt it means anything but my power % max in AB is now 102%


----------



## STRATEGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Galax980__Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> your card is higher ASIC one so you can push it a little more! flash and report back


Brother it is such an awesome bios. I run 3DMark firestrike without any issue

Firestrike score (Before ) : 12491

Firestrike score (After ) : 13156

but i think i can push a little bit more


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luda*
> 
> Alright I've been running off these bios for about 7 months, and im curious if you can get them any more stable. Im currently having to pull about -30/-40 mhz on the core in newer/more demanding games. [putting me at 1531mhz instread of 1587]
> 
> The Cards are a pair of GB GTX 970 G1's i will post the bios im running on them now and the stock bios i pulled.
> 
> Top card is 73.9% asic
> Bottom is 69.0% asic
> 
> G1Bios.zip 273k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

G1970__Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1544mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP & boost off. flash and report back!

Note : No need to tweak the TDP/voltage anymore all done from the bios just play with core clock from any OC software








Quote:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The voltage stayed at 1.212 but it stayed there and held 1506 regardless of temps thus far. Seems stable, happy, etc. This is awesome.
> 
> The voltage isn't locked on the Classy but maybe it can't be changed int he BIOS? The voltage tool from EVGA can change the voltage, but it seems as though it might not be necessary unless I decide to push the card further.
> 
> If the voltage can't be changed, would it be prudent to just re-flash the BIOS you modified for me, only with a limit of 1.212 volts or do you think it's fine as is seeing as it's stuck there anyway? Also, I doubt it means anything but my power % max in AB is now 102%


For Classy many report that the card pull the voltage from the bios ( which 1.250v now ) but software report 1.212v max. do you see any temp increase ? higher OC ability now ?

you can try the EVGA voltage tool to measure the voltage pulled by the card now.. and the TDP is fine leave it at stock 100% no need to play with








Quote:


> Brother it is such an awesome bios. I run 3DMark firestrike without any issue
> 
> Firestrike score (Before ) : 12491
> 
> Firestrike score (After ) : 13156
> 
> but i think i can push a little bit more


GLad its working for yo









for sure you can push it farther as you have high ASIC card, use MSI AB to push the clock farther

GL


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For Classy many report that the card pull the voltage from the bios ( which 1.250v now ) but software report 1.212v max. do you see any temp increase ? higher OC ability now ?
> 
> you can try the EVGA voltage tool to measure the voltage pulled by the card now.. and the TDP is fine leave it at stock 100% no need to play with


Thanks for the info! I'll check the EVGA tool or pull out my DMM (if it's not at work) and see what I have for voltage. The temps are actually about 2C lower but I think it's just because I have my window open today since it's like 60F here (*very* weird for my area this time of year) so my PC has some cooler than normal air coming into the case.

I will try to push the core further and see what happens. Does the increased voltage normally only help core clocks, or can it help memory clocks as well?


----------



## STRATEGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> for sure you can push it farther as you have high ASIC card, use MSI AB to push the clock farther
> 
> GL


BTW If i find the sweet spot then can i use those values for modded bios ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> Thanks for the info! I'll check the EVGA tool or pull out my DMM (if it's not at work) and see what I have for voltage. The temps are actually about 2C lower but I think it's just because I have my window open today since it's like 60F here (*very* weird for my area this time of year) so my PC has some cooler than normal air coming into the case.
> 
> I will try to push the core further and see what happens. Does the increased voltage normally only help core clocks, or can it help memory clocks as well?


higher voltage help the core only, the memory have separate voltage ( locked by the way ).

test how fair you can push the clock and report back, then I will give you a bios with 1.212v locked and you flash it and test again, this the best way to make sure what the card pull


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRATEGY*
> 
> BTW If i find the sweet spot then can i use those values for modded bios ?


for sure, just report back when you find the max stable clock, I will drop a new bios with for daily usage


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> higher voltage help the core only, the memory have separate voltage ( locked by the way ).
> 
> test how fair you can push the clock and report back, then I will give you a bios with 1.212v locked and you flash it and test again, this the best way to make sure what the card pull


Got it, thanks.. I'll keep pushing it further this evening and report back. I'm at 1516 MHz now, which is a definite improvement. My card is finally behaving the way I wish they would


----------



## amazingasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You will be fine at 1506mhz keep it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how custom bios work,no way to play with voltage after flashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we leave the voltage control open the card will crash at high clock..
> For sure we can fix that problem but we need some info, you want 1506mhz on the core but how much the memory clock ? voltage under load ?
> Here you go
> 
> MSI_1493mhz_Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Hello
> 
> Make sure CMD run as Admin & card disabled in device manager and try the modded Nvflash version
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Galax980__Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> your card is higher ASIC one so you can push it a little more! flash and report back


Not sure why but my overall 3dmark score is lower with the new BIOS. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6749289/fs/6799199#


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amazingasian*
> 
> Not sure why but my overall 3dmark score is lower with the new BIOS. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6749289/fs/6799199#


Close everything and run it again ?


----------



## gagac1971

Hello Mr-Dark this is normal bios from my asus gtx 980 matrix platinum...
can you do something about this bios?i am reaching max power target...

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Thank you for all


----------



## egoistsummer

Hi, Mr-Dark!







how are you, man?) please tell me: what card of 980 ti has the least problems with unlock the BIOS, voltage? what the problem is with the BIOS card KFA 2 980 ti HOF? sorry for my English))


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark this is normal bios from my asus gtx 980 matrix platinum...
> can you do something about this bios?i am reaching max power target...
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you for all


Hello

Give this a try

980Plat__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & boost off & higher TDP

lets hope the card will be stable at that clock since it's voltage locked to 1.21v!

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hi, Mr-Dark! smile.gif how are you, man?) please tell me: what card of 980 ti has the least problems with unlock the BIOS, voltage? what the problem is with the BIOS card KFA 2 980 ti HOF? sorry for my English))


Hello there, I'm fine thanks dude!

the Hof card is voltage locked to 1.21v from the VRM so it's not recommended over any other unlocked card!

there is many good card out there

1- EVGA Hybrid or FTW (Classy is voltage locked almost )
2-Gigabyte G1 or Extreme or waterforce
3-MSI Gaming ( no point getting the lighting if there is no LN2 OC )
4-Zotac AMP!
5- Asus Strix
6-any other Reference card + hybrid cooler from EVGA should work just fine


----------



## Sycksyde

Hello Mr Dark, could you please mod my GTX 780 bios to raise TDP and voltage and disable throttling but leave fan alone please.

GK110.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Tralfaz

Thanks for the BIOS. Works well, only Vrel perfcaps.


----------



## caenlen

I am stable 24/7 on heaven/3dmark/gaming on my G1 at 1300 core 1527 boost, anything higher and I get artifacts around 1535ish range. 69% ASIC 2000 vram is also stable.

I would like a BIOS that does 1520ish 24/7, and removes power limit / fixes tfp 400w / throttling in-case I try to OC it to 1550 to 1560 core at some point.

don't do anything with the fan please, I like to do this on my own in afterburner, as I like it very aggressive sometimes.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> higher voltage help the core only, the memory have separate voltage ( locked by the way ).
> 
> test how fair you can push the clock and report back, then I will give you a bios with 1.212v locked and you flash it and test again, this the best way to make sure what the card pull


I'm at 1526/8344 currently. I'm going to keep dialing it in and testing for stability and artifacts but I think I'm pretty much at the limit of my card, at least at this voltage.

Thanks again and I'll report back when I finish fiddling.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark, could you please mod my GTX 780 bios to raise TDP and voltage and disable throttling but leave fan alone please.
> 
> GK110.zip 134k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

GTX780__Dark.zip 134k .zip file


Core clock 1215mhz & higherTDP & 1.212v & boost off

flash and report back
Quote:


> Thanks for the BIOS. Works well, only Vrel perfcaps. thumb.gif


Vrel isn't a problem if the card stable, GL








Quote:


> I am stable 24/7 on heaven/3dmark/gaming on my G1 at 1300 core 1527 boost, anything higher and I get artifacts around 1535ish range. 69% ASIC 2000 vram is also stable.
> 
> I would like a BIOS that does 1520ish 24/7, and removes power limit / fixes tfp 400w / throttling in-case I try to OC it to 1550 to 1560 core at some point.
> 
> don't do anything with the fan please, I like to do this on my own in afterburner, as I like it very aggressive sometimes.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

I'm ready to drop the new bios but what about the voltage ? I need specific voltage...
Quote:


> I'm at 1526/8344 currently. I'm going to keep dialing it in and testing for stability and artifacts but I think I'm pretty much at the limit of my card, at least at this voltage.
> 
> Thanks again and I'll report back when I finish fiddling. thumb.gif


Nice! Waiting for final result


----------



## Mhill2029

Would love to do something like this to my Titan X's, as the low throttle on GPU Boost 2.0 is very annoying. But since I've never done a Bios flash to a GPU ever, i'm a bit apprehensive.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Would love to do something like this to my Titan X's, as the low throttle on GPU Boost 2.0 is very annoying. But since I've never done a Bios flash to a GPU ever, i'm a bit apprehensive.


As you have multiple card then no problem at all you can flash one card and try, if something happen with flashing its super easy to fix the problem..

watch the video in the first post, and report back with bios file & ASIC quality & any stable OC you made previously


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GTX780__Dark.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1215mhz & higherTDP & 1.212v & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Rock stable, love it....thanks so much again mate!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Rock stable, love it....thanks so much again mate!


Glad its working for yo


----------



## 2advanced

What up Mr. Dark,

Memory on my new MSI Gaming 980ti seems to be stable at 3.9Ghz, and the core at 1200. Asic Quality is at 75.0% I'd like to see what you can come up with...

MSIGaming980Ti.zip 152k .zip file


Also, is there a way to make Core speed displayed on Afterburner match actual core speed?

Thanks


----------



## Arkan

Custom.

10% til 40c, 45% til 65c, 66% til 75c and 75% til 84c.

So, it doesn't really disturb me at %40ish fan speed, even coil whine is more than that sometimes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> What up Mr. Dark,
> 
> Memory on my new MSI Gaming 980ti seems to be stable at 3.9Ghz, and the core at 1200. Asic Quality is at 75.0% I'd like to see what you can come up with...
> 
> MSIGaming980Ti.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also, is there a way to make Core speed displayed on Afterburner match actual core speed?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

give this a try

MSIGaming980T__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.24v & higher TDP & No throttle & little higher fan rpm

with my bios base core clock will match MSI clock..
Quote:


> Custom.
> 
> 10% til 40c, 45% til 65c, 66% til 75c and 75% til 84c.
> 
> So, it doesn't really disturb me at %40ish fan speed, even coil whine is more than that sometimes.


We can add that custom curve to the bios so no need for any oc software


----------



## Krypt75

Hey Mr. Dark,

I was able to flash the BIOS. I had to use "nvflash --protectoff" first. I think my card is VRM-locked to 1.212V as the voltage did not change.

Because of this the Heaven benchmark was not stable.

Not sure if anything can be done, or if I have to live with a lower OC.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krypt75*
> 
> Hey Mr. Dark,
> 
> I was able to flash the BIOS. I had to use "nvflash --protectoff" first. I think my card is VRM-locked to 1.212V as the voltage did not change.
> 
> Because of this the Heaven benchmark was not stable.
> 
> Not sure if anything can be done, or if I have to live with a lower OC.


Voltage locked Dude







drop the core clock 20mhz and try again


----------



## Mofomamy

I don't know if someone has already asked for custom BIOS for the MSI GTX 980ti 6GD5T OC. See http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3445/msi-gtx-980-ti-oc.html.

I putting these under water and would some custom BIOS. Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mofomamy*
> 
> I don't know if someone has already asked for custom BIOS for the MSI GTX 980ti 6GD5T OC. See http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3445/msi-gtx-980-ti-oc.html.
> 
> I putting these under water and would some custom BIOS. Thanks!


Upload the stock bios here, how much the ASIC quality there ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark any chance you can check this if you see any problems? Thanx!









GM204.zip 137k .zip file

The only setup giving me a 16000 graphics score with no artifacts or any other issues.


----------



## truehighroller1

Mr. Dark,

Could you drop the voltage sliders into this BIOS for me that are missing to please sir? It's my ln2 one I've modded. Then few quick questions if you don't mind.

Why can't I get them to unlock myself with the save method mentioned in other forums?

Also what are those specific sliders missing doing for me?

Thank you sir.

gm200ln2.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark any chance you can check this if you see any problems? Thanx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> The only setup giving me a 16000 graphics score with no artifacts or any other issues.


Hello

It's fine nothing wrong there








Quote:


> Mr. Dark,
> 
> Could you drop the voltage sliders into this BIOS for me that are missing to please sir? It's my ln2 one I've modded. Then few quick questions if you don't mind.
> 
> Why can't I get them to unlock myself with the save method mentioned in other forums?
> 
> Also what are those specific sliders missing doing for me?
> 
> Thank you sir.
> 
> gm200ln2.zip 152k .zip file


Here you go!

gm200ln2_Unlocked.zip 152k .zip file


All Unlocked! to unlock them, open the bios via Kepler bios Tweaker 1.27v and move the missing slider a bit then save









the missing slider unlock the voltage > 1.250v , Btw the missing slider in your bios set to 1.212v so set them to higher value and try again maybe your card is unlocked to


----------



## KillerBee33

Thanx again Mr_Dark


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It's fin nothing wrong there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> gm200ln2_Unlocked.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> All Unlocked! to unlock them, open the bios via Kepler bios Tweaker 1.27v and move the missing slider a bit then save
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the missing slider unlock the voltage > 1.250v , Btw the missing slider in your bios set to 1.212v so set them to higher value and try again maybe your card is unlocked to


What I've noticed is if I leave the first two left sliders locked into any voltage I don't get anymore voltage limits if, I also leave the first two right sliders up to 1.6V. So rather then locking a constant voltage, I can adjust to what I want without limits on the voltage except for the ones set forth by afterburner, 1.3.

That was before you unlocking the sliders for me.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try


Thanks Bruh,

Ill give this a go and report back. If you have Paypal or Google Wallet, I'd like to buy you a beer...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Thanks Bruh,
> 
> Ill give this a go and report back. If you have Paypal or Google Wallet, I'd like to buy you a beer...


beer is good for weekend







but its your


----------



## Mofomamy

Thank you, sir!

Stock BIOS:

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


I have two cards. It looks like I lost the silicon lottery with ASIC quality. 1st card: 61% . 2nd card: 71%.

Is this too low a quality?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mofomamy*
> 
> Thank you, sir!
> 
> Stock BIOS:
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have two cards. It looks like I lost the silicon lottery with ASIC quality. 1st card: 61% . 2nd card: 71%.
> 
> Is this too low a quality?


Here you go!

MSI980ti_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & higher TDP & no throttle

flash both card and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB,I hope the low ASIC one will not holding you back









the 61% is low ASIC but sometime that not problem when it come to OC


----------



## D13mass

*Mr-Dark* hi my friend!







Do you have new interesting bios for msi 980 ti?
I`m ready for test it.









msig1.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## ericbartman

Hi Mr. Dark,
I come from afar, with my hopes in tow. I have tried (as attached):

stock LN2 BIOS (LN2Stock)
LN2 BIOS overclocked by KingPin (ClassyOC)
Your overclocked BIOS (Dark)
Your Overclocked BIOS with my own redition (DarkOC1)
None of these BIOS are stable over 1468 MHz. I wonder if you could help me tweak my way out of this. My card is EVGA Classified 77.9% ASIC tied to an EVGA 1000 Watt platinum power supply, on Sabertooth Z97 motherboard, with a 4790K bolted on.

Thanks.

NVidia980Ti_Classy.zip 609k .zip file


----------



## slamedcards

Hello Mr-Dark,
I have a gtx 970 SC acx 2.0 and it overclocks to 1512 at the max stock voltage of 1.131. Here my bios

gtx970bios.zip 137k .zip file


My Asic quality is 77.9%

Thank you.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> beer is good for weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its your


It sure is good on the weekends







I'll gladly donate to you if you're accepting.

Going back to the bios, I loaded the one you prep'd for me, but my score in Heaven didnt change any from my previous score. I confirmed clock speeds with GPU-Z, and they were spot on. I tried removing (DDU) and re-installing drivers but I began experiencing artifacts, and eventually driver crashes. Any ideas?

Below are the files I sent and received.

MSIGaming980Ti.zip 152k .zip file


MSIGaming980T__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks for your help.


----------



## apps455

I have a question for any 980ti hybrid owners or anyone that knows about the 980ti hybrid. What fan speed settings do you use in afterburner? Im getting the hybrid soon and want to know what people are using. Normally id set the speed to lowest possible but there is no way of checking vrm and vram temps so idk if 15% or so fan speed is enough to cool them. Also dont want to leave on auto as auto changes fan according to core temp which doesnt help with the hybrid. So what is your fan setup and are vrm/vram temps fine? (preferably under 80C)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> *Mr-Dark* hi my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have new interesting bios for msi 980 ti?
> I`m ready for test it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msig1.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

MSI980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hi Mr. Dark,
> I come from afar, with my hopes in tow. I have tried (as attached):
> stock LN2 BIOS (LN2Stock)
> LN2 BIOS overclocked by KingPin (ClassyOC)
> Your overclocked BIOS (Dark)
> Your Overclocked BIOS with my own redition (DarkOC1)
> 
> None of these BIOS are stable over 1468 MHz. I wonder if you could help me tweak my way out of this. My card is EVGA Classified 77.9% ASIC tied to an EVGA 1000 Watt platinum power supply, on Sabertooth Z97 motherboard, with a 4790K bolted on.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> NVidia980Ti_Classy.zip 60


Hello

The problem on that card is the voltage locked to 1.212v we can't do anything there, my bios have 1.250v plus all voltage slider unlocked already but we can't pass physical limit, I'm sorry nothing can help you there








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark,
> I have a gtx 970 SC acx 2.0 and it overclocks to 1512 at the max stock voltage of 1.131. Here my bios gtx970bios.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> My Asic quality is 77.9%
> 
> Thank you.


Hello there

Are you sure the voltage for 1512mhz is 1.13v not 1.23v ?

give this a try

gtx970__Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core **** 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.21v & higher TDP & boost off
Quote:


> It sure is good on the weekends wink.gif I'll gladly donate to you if you're accepting.
> 
> Going back to the bios, I loaded the one you prep'd for me, but my score in Heaven didnt change any from my previous score. I confirmed clock speeds with GPU-Z, and they were spot on. I tried removing (DDU) and re-installing drivers but I began experiencing artifacts, and eventually driver crashes. Any ideas?
> 
> Below are the files I sent and received.
> 
> MSIGaming980Ti.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> MSIGaming980T__Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Okay Dude

can you check the core clock/voltage under load with my bios ? some screen shot from gpu-z under load will be good, to know what's happen there








Quote:


> I have a question for any 980ti hybrid owners or anyone that knows about the 980ti hybrid. What fan speed settings do you use in afterburner? Im getting the hybrid soon and want to know what people are using. Normally id set the speed to lowest possible but there is no way of checking vrm and vram temps so idk if 15% or so fan speed is enough to cool them. Also dont want to leave on auto as auto changes fan according to core temp which doesnt help with the hybrid. So what is your fan setup and are vrm/vram temps fine? (preferably under 80C)


Hello

you need someone have that card to answer your question,but since that card have 2 fans I think the built in fan curve control the blower fan not the Radiator fan..


----------



## D13mass

*Mr-Dark* thank you!
Not so bad







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9743146? *4767*
Need more test in some games and Heaven.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> *Mr-Dark* thank you!
> Not so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9743146? *4767*
> Need more test in some games and Heaven.


The voltage now capable for higher clock you can push more & I see G10 on that card ? If yes we can push the voltage farther to achieve higher clock


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The voltage now capable for higher clock you can push more & I see G10 on that card ? If yes we can push the voltage farther to achieve higher clock


Yes I have G10 bracket with water cooling on cpu core, I think we can


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Yes I have G10 bracket with water cooling on cpu core, I think we can


Here yo go

MSI980ti_1.275v__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI980ti_1.275v__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Thank you! Liittle bit later I`ll test it.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay Dude
> 
> can you check the core clock/voltage under load with my bios ? some screen shot from gpu-z under load will be good, to know what's happen there


Here ya go. This is best I could do since the mini stress test in GPU-Z also causes the driver to crash.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Here ya go. This is best I could do since the mini stress test in GPU-Z also causes the driver to crash.


The card need a little more voltage, try this one

MSIGaming980T_1.268v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DoooX

Hi!

I recently purchased Asus Matrix Platinum 980Ti and since the LN2 Bios switch doesn't do anything without the LN2 soldering method so I was wondering if you could remove the limit from the Power Limit and the Voltage limit from the Bios only, or Unlock the Power Limit to at least 140% and voltage to 1.3v Max perhaps because I'm still on air.

I think I could manage 1550+Mhz on the card so I'd love to try this out.
Here's my GPU-Z Screen shot aswell:


Thank you in advance! You are a great guy for doing this!

MatrixLN2.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The card need a little more voltage, try this one
> 
> MSIGaming980T_1.268v.zip 152k .zip file


Just gave that one a shot, and it's still crashing almost immediately. Voltage held steady at 1.274V. Im beginning to think that maybe I just got a ****ty overclocker









You think I should stick to something a little more conservative?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I recently purchased Asus Matrix Platinum 980Ti and since the LN2 Bios switch doesn't do anything without the LN2 soldering method so I was wondering if you could remove the limit from the Power Limit and the Voltage limit from the Bios only, or Unlock the Power Limit to at least 140% and voltage to 1.3v Max perhaps because I'm still on air.
> 
> I think I could manage 1550+Mhz on the card so I'd love to try this out.
> Here's my GPU-Z Screen shot aswell:
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance! You are a great guy for doing this!
> 
> MatrixLN2.zip 147k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

980T_Matrix__Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & higher TDP (leave the slider at 100% is fine ) & 1.250v

all voltage slider unlocked to 1.250v lets hope your card is unlocked!
Quote:


> Just gave that one a shot, and it's still crashing almost immediately. Voltage held steady at 1.274V. Im beginning to think that maybe I just got a ****ty overclocker hmmsmiley02.gif
> 
> You think I should stick to something a little more conservative?


Sound like your card hit the wall, many 980 Ti like that can't hit 1500mhz... I would say flash the first bios 1.249v and drop the core clock 20mhz and report back


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Thank you! Liittle bit later I`ll test it.


And what I have: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6820875/fs/6818256


Only physic score more just for 0.9%.


----------



## slamedcards

Bios flashed worked great, ya it was running at 1.131 volts. Your bios runs proper 1.2 volts. Could you also change the TDP? It currently allows me 101% on your bios. Here your bios

gtx970hacked.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a tryk


Hello there Mr-Dark, I was working with another forum member here http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/21820#post_24708858

We tried changing the voltage and different wattage settings in the power table but the card will report Pwr in the Valley test, not too much at first and then in the last 1/4 or so of the test it just solid Pwr perfcap. They suggested I post my bios here so here is the stock bios.

stockbios.zip 137k .zip file


My card is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487086&cm_re=04G-P4-2976-KR-_-14-487-086-_-Product

And my psu is a Corsair TI750

Goals are the best stable OC I can get for best FPS gaming on the highest settings I can get.

Thank you!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> And what I have: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6820875/fs/6818256
> 
> 
> Only physic score more just for 0.9%.


Dude something not clear to you, you should use MSI AB to push the clock farther both bios I gave to you have 1506mhz core clock but different voltage so you can push the clock farther









I hope everything clear now








Quote:


> Bios flashed worked great, ya it was running at 1.131 volts. Your bios runs proper 1.2 volts. Could you also change the TDP? It currently allows me 101% on your bios. Here your bios gtx970hacked.zip 137k .zip file


If your card stable at 1.13v then you have very good card there, how much ASIC quality there ?

No need to change the TDP slider anymore as 100% equal to 150% at stock bios








Quote:


> Hello there Mr-Dark, I was working with another forum member here http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/21820#post_24708858
> 
> We tried changing the voltage and different wattage settings in the power table but the card will report Pwr in the Valley test, not too much at first and then in the last 1/4 or so of the test it just solid Pwr perfcap. They suggested I post my bios here so here is the stock bios. stockbios.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> My card is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487086&cm_re=04G-P4-2976-KR-_-14-487-086-_-Product
> 
> And my psu is a Corsair TI750
> 
> Goals are the best stable OC I can get for best FPS gaming on the highest settings I can get.
> 
> Thank you!


Hello there

Give this a try

EVGA970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP & boost off

flash and report back!


----------



## D13mass

*Mr-Dark* my friend, more than 1506 Mhz for my gpu - will be with artifacts







unfortunately.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> *Mr-Dark* my friend, more than 1506 Mhz for my gpu - will be with artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately.


even with 1.275v bios ?


----------



## smoicol

Bios mod for gtx970 itx gigabyte, merci, danke, grazie, thank you.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoicol*
> 
> Bios mod for gtx970 itx gigabyte, merci, danke, grazie, thank you.


upload the stock bios here


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980T_Matrix__Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & higher TDP (leave the slider at 100% is fine ) & 1.250v
> 
> all voltage slider unlocked to 1.250v lets hope your card is unlocked!


Thanks! Finished flashing and both MSI AB and GPU Tweak II from Asus show 70% Max for Power Limit and 1.212v for the core while benching, but the clocks are really 1506Mhz and 8Ghz.

Is there a way to somehow override the defaults settings and actually see 140% Max Power Limit in the program and also to remove the Max bar for the Voltage as well ?


----------



## smoicol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> upload the stock bios here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoicol*
> 
> Bios mod for gtx970 itx gigabyte, merci, danke, grazie, thank you.


ok

GM204.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Thanks! Finished flashing and both MSI AB and GPU Tweak II from Asus show 70% Max for Power Limit and 1.212v for the core while benching, but the clocks are really 1506Mhz and 8Ghz.
> 
> Is there a way to somehow override the defaults settings and actually see 140% Max Power Limit in the program and also to remove the Max bar for the Voltage as well ?


The TDP at 100% now equal to 150% at stock so leave it at 100% is fine









did you try pushing the clock farther from MSI AB ?
Quote:


> ok GM204.zip 135k .zip file


Give this a try

Giga_970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & 250W TDP & boost off

flash the bios and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!


MSI AB shows core volt +100, when i drag the slider down and hit apply it goes back to 100 so hope that is normal. Power limit at 100, core and mem at 0.

Ran the valley test and about 5 or 10 seconds in display driver crashed

I tried the GPUZ render test and it was working just fine but after about 2-3 minutes display driver crashed, here is the graph: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/4f9.png

Hope that helps where to go next. Thanks.


----------



## smoicol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The TDP at 100% now equal to 150% at stock so leave it at 100% is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you try pushing the clock farther from MSI AB ?
> Give this a try
> 
> Giga_970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & 250W TDP & boost off
> 
> flash the bios and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB


*DANKE*


I have some small cut but in 1530 , if you can solve is the top


----------



## smoicol

*ARI DANKE*

http://postimg.org/image/a6rvtbqgp/


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The TDP at 100% now equal to 150% at stock so leave it at 100% is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you try pushing the clock farther from MSI AB ?


I tried adding 45 to the core and it's only stable in 3DMark 11, without touching the memory. My Bios switch is still in the LN2 position but I am not too sure the bios actually raised the voltage or anything.

Also my temps are bellow 60c all the time during tests.

Is there something else that can be done without soldering the LN2 switch on the rear of the board which Asus said that it unlocks the voltage and PL. ?


----------



## Lord666Dead

Hello guys!.-

I need some help, I buy the last week an ASUS GTX 980 TI STRIX OC, but i cant unlock the voltage slider and MSI AB dont apply any changes in the voltage.-

I can apply like +59mhz on core and +200mhz on mem.-

GM200default.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoicol*
> 
> *DANKE*
> 
> 
> I have some small cut but in 1530 , if you can solve is the top


Try this one

Giga970__1531mhz_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 3.8ghz memory & a little higher TDP ( the max for your card )
Quote:


> I tried adding 45 to the core and it's only stable in 3DMark 11, without touching the memory. My Bios switch is still in the LN2 position but I am not too sure the bios actually raised the voltage or anything.
> 
> Also my temps are bellow 60c all the time during tests.
> 
> Is there something else that can be done without soldering the LN2 switch on the rear of the board which Asus said that it unlocks the voltage and PL. ?


No we can't do anything now, the hard limit from the VRM is a nightmare









Try this one for 1531mhz

980T_Matrix__Dark.zip 147k .zip file


keep in mind 1531/8000 at 1.212v is very good for full GM200 card








Quote:


> Hello guys!.-
> 
> I need some help, I buy the last week an ASUS GTX 980 TI STRIX OC, but i cant unlock the voltage slider and MSI AB dont apply any changes in the voltage.-
> 
> I can apply like +59mhz on core and +200mhz on mem.-
> 
> GM200default.zip 153k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

980Ti_Strix__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1480mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP

all voltage slider unlocked to 1.250v from the bios, lets hope the 1.212v not from the vrm


----------



## Lord666Dead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try this one
> 
> Giga970__1531mhz_Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 3.8ghz memory & a little higher TDP ( the max for your card )
> No we can't do anything now, the hard limit from the VRM is a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one for 1531mhz
> 
> 980T_Matrix__Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> keep in mind 1531/8000 at 1.212v is very good for full GM200 card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti_Strix__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1480mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP
> 
> all voltage slider unlocked to 1.250v from the bios, lets hope the 1.212v not from the vrm


Hi Mr-Dark take a look. You unlock the slider but still no changes in MSI AB u.u


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord666Dead*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark take a look. You unlock the slider but still no changes in MSI AB u.u


MSI AB slider will never work with my bios but I can confirm now your card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the VRM.. your card is the Strix not the OC version right ?

Now its your luck only, push it from MSI AB to 1500mhz and report back..


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No we can't do anything now, the hard limit from the VRM is a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one for 1531mhz
> 
> 980T_Matrix__Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> keep in mind 1531/8000 at 1.212v is very good for full GM200 card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello


Ok, I'll try it out.

I have an option in GPU Tweak II to OC the VRM Clock(from 700Mhz to 1000Mhz) and also the 3.3v Voltage , would that help perhaps ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Ok, I'll try it out.
> 
> I have an option in GPU Tweak II to OC the VRM Clock(from 700Mhz to 1000Mhz) and also the 3.3v Voltage , would that help perhaps ?


You mean Vram ( memory clock ) no that will not help, your card at 8Ghz memory already...


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You mean Vram ( memory clock ) no that will not help, your card at 8Ghz memory already...


It's this:


And it's KHz, not MHz, sorry.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> It's this:
> 
> 
> And it's KHz, not MHz, sorry.


that option mean how the VRM clock faster to provide stable voltage, will not help with 1.212v limit


----------



## Lord666Dead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> MSI AB slider will never work with my bios but I can confirm now your card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the VRM.. your card is the Strix not the OC version right ?
> 
> Now its your luck only, push it from MSI AB to 1500mhz and report back..


Hi again Mr-Dark, it works! 1498mhz on core and still works on FO4 and Valley Bench and yes is the OC version

Is a shame this model of GPU have voltage locked u.u

other things to try?

thx Mr-Dark!


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> MSI AB shows core volt +100, when i drag the slider down and hit apply it goes back to 100 so hope that is normal. Power limit at 100, core and mem at 0.
> 
> Ran the valley test and about 5 or 10 seconds in display driver crashed
> 
> I tried the GPUZ render test and it was working just fine but after about 2-3 minutes display driver crashed, here is the graph: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/4f9.png
> 
> Hope that helps where to go next. Thanks.


Mr-Dark, is there anything else I should try? Seems the one you posted for me display driver crashes Valley after about 5-10 seconds and display driver crashes the gpuz render test after about 2-3 minutes.


----------



## DoooX

www.overclock.net/attachments/37142
Tried this Bios and it's the same as the previous you sent me


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord666Dead*
> 
> Hi again Mr-Dark, it works! 1498mhz on core and still works on FO4 and Valley Bench and yes is the OC version
> 
> Is a shame this model of GPU have voltage locked u.u
> 
> other things to try?
> 
> thx Mr-Dark!


Push it to 1506mhz and try many games, if stable report back so i can made a new bios for 1506mhz clock.

sound like Asus locked the latest card to 1.212v again! while the first Strix is unlocked up to 1.281v! nothing can fix this Asus use the VRM to done that








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, is there anything else I should try? Seems the one you posted for me display driver crashes Valley after about 5-10 seconds and display driver crashes the gpuz render test after about 2-3 minutes.


Okay your card need a little more voltage.. try this one

eVGA970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


no need to adjust the TDP slider as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios








Quote:


> www.overclock.net/attachments/37142
> Tried this Bios and it's the same as the previous you sent me biggrin.gif


Oops I'm sorry dude, the new one still on my desktop







here yo go

980ti-Matrix_1531mhz.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay your card need a little more voltage.. try this one
> 
> eVGA970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> no need to adjust the TDP slider as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios


Ok the render test ran for about the same time without error but Valley is still crashing, this time it went maybe 20 seconds before crash: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/ru2.png

Sorry I went away for a few minutes while it ran and then came back to crash and hit the capture button.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok the render test ran for about the same time without error but Valley is still crashing, this time it went maybe 20 seconds before crash: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/ru2.png
> 
> Sorry I went away for a few minutes while it ran and then came back to crash and hit the capture button.


Okay drop the core clock 20mhz and try again..


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay drop the core clock 20mhz and try again..


Will do, edit the bios tdp base clock to read 1486, correct? Sorry new to this but learning all that i can. It appears that didn't work, i reflashed after changing the 1506 value to 1486 and rebooted and ran Valley again and the GPU went up to 1506 again. Not sure how to change it down then.


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oops I'm sorry dude, the new one still on my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go
> 
> 980ti-Matrix_1531mhz.zip 147k .zip file


Ok it's ok now, just a quick quesiton. Why is the GPU-Z showing 4000Mhz for the memory when it should be 2000Mhz if you've set it to 8Ghz ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Will do, edit the bios tdp base clock to read 1486, correct? Sorry new to this but learning all that i can. It appears that didn't work, i reflashed after changing the 1506 value to 1486 and rebooted and ran Valley again and the GPU went up to 1506 again. Not sure how to change it down then.


Here you go

EVGA970_1481mhz.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Ok it's ok now, just a quick quesiton. Why is the GPU-Z showing 4000Mhz for the memory when it should be 2000Mhz if you've set it to 8Ghz ?


That's normal 2000or 4000 or 8000 is the same


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> even with 1.275v bios ?


Unfortunately yes, I will see few red line in Firestrike Ultra tests and after few gaming hours I can get crash.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Unfortunately yes, I will see few red line in Firestrike Ultra tests and after few gaming hours I can get crash.


Oops sound like the card hit the wall already because higher voltage didn't help at all..

I think 1481/8000 @1.23v will be fine for daily usage is that fine for you ?


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> EVGA970_1481mhz.zip 136k .zip file


Mr Dark you are a genius!!!! I finally completed a run of Valley with zero issue: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/bss.png

perfcap remained blank the whole time! I can let it run longer if we need to.

Now do we work on the ram or is this bios the max for my card? I noticed the post above me someone is using the same 1481 core value but 8000 for ram..

Thank you!!


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oops sound like the card hit the wall already because higher voltage didn't help at all..
> 
> I think 1481/8000 @1.23v will be fine for daily usage is that fine for you ?


Yes my friend, could you make bios with this frequency for me and I will testing it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Mr Dark you are a genius!!!! I finally completed a run of Valley with zero issue: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/bss.png
> 
> perfcap remained blank the whole time! I can let it run longer if we need to.
> 
> Now do we work on the ram or is this bios the max for my card? I noticed the post above me someone is using the same 1481 core value but 8000 for ram..
> 
> Thank you!!


Thanks Dude! Now simply go to MSI AB and push the memory +300mhz and try Heaven again!

the next step a bios for the new memory clock + one with lower voltage 1.24v should be fine for 1481mhz








Quote:


> Yes my friend, could you make bios with this frequency for me and I will testing it.


Here you go Dude!

MSI980Ti_1481-1.23v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's normal 2000or 4000 or 8000 is the same


Ok, got it.

Could you do something about the memory so I could OC it to 8200Mhz perhaps ? Some higher safe voltage and settings ?

It's Samsung so why shouldn't I try


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Ok, got it.
> 
> Could you do something about the memory so I could OC it to 8200Mhz perhaps ? Some higher safe voltage and settings ?
> 
> It's Samsung so why shouldn't I try


There is no memory voltage control available in the bios, its a lottery just push it and see what happen









the only good side on Asus card is the memory .. all Samsung


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Dude! Now simply go to MSI AB and push the memory +300mhz and try Heaven again!
> 
> the next step a bios for the new memory clock + one with lower voltage 1.24v should be fine for 1481mhz


Mr Dark, applied +300 and got another full run of Valley in, AB and Gpuz report the memory ran at 4000. What should I raise it to now?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Mr Dark, applied +300 and got another full run of Valley in, AB and Gpuz report the memory ran at 4000. What should I raise it to now?


Good! now try those

eVGA970_Bios.zip 273k .zip file


2 bios there, both have 1481/8000 memory but one for 1.24v and the other 1.26v, try 1.24v first if no problem use it for daily use


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Good! now try those
> 
> eVGA970_Bios.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2 bios there, both have 1481/8000 memory but one for 1.24v and the other 1.26v, try 1.24v first if no problem use it for daily use


Mr Dark, I flashed the 1.24v and ran Valley and it did a run just fine however AB and GPUZ report the Memory at 4000 still, is that normal? I have removed the +300 in AB when I flashed so it reads 0 now like the core...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Mr Dark, I flashed the 1.24v and ran Valley and it did a run just fine however AB and GPUZ report the Memory at 4000 still, is that normal? I have removed the +300 in AB when I flashed so it reads 0 now like the core...


That's fine, I change the memory clock to 8ghz from the bios







try some games if no problem stay with for 24/v


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's fine, I change the memory clock to 8ghz from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try some games if no problem stay with for 24/v


Ok thanks, can you tell me where it's set to 8ghz ? When I look at those last files in MaxwellBiosTweaker.exe on the first tab it shows memory clock 4005 in both bios which is what shows in AB and GPUZ. Just wondering where the 8000 or 8ghz setting is.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok thanks, can you tell me where it's set to 8ghz ? When I look at those last files in MaxwellBiosTweaker.exe on the first tab it shows memory clock 4005 in both bios which is what shows in AB and GPUZ. Just wondering where the 8000 or 8ghz setting is.


4000mhz = 8Ghz effective clock as the clock in MBT or Gpu-z divided by 2


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 4000mhz = 8Ghz effective clock as the clock in MBT or Gpu-z divided by 2


Got it thanks, I'll try out some games in a little bit here.


----------



## Imprezzion

My new Gigabyte GTX980 Windforce3x OC is a very very good overclocker and easily maintains stability at 1550+Mhz however, as soon as I play games like Fallout 4 or WoT or Battlefield and the card goes into the menu of the game in which it downclocks to save power it will instantly crash because voltage drops too low for the clocks it's running since I have to use +230Mhz in MSI AB.

Can you make this BIOS I extracted from the card so that it has no boost and the voltage is always the same except for on the desktop / idle / 135Mhz profile? I don't need more power limit or whatever. It's not even close to hitting it yet so all I need is locked voltage in all states except total idle.

Just max out the voltage btw if you can make it higher then the +87mV MSI AB gives me (1.256v load). Card barely hits 55-60c in game.

gigabyte980wf3ocuefi.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> My new Gigabyte GTX980 Windforce3x OC is a very very good overclocker and easily maintains stability at 1550+Mhz however, as soon as I play games like Fallout 4 or WoT or Battlefield and the card goes into the menu of the game in which it downclocks to save power it will instantly crash because voltage drops too low for the clocks it's running since I have to use +230Mhz in MSI AB.
> 
> Can you make this BIOS I extracted from the card so that it has no boost and the voltage is always the same except for on the desktop / idle / 135Mhz profile? I don't need more power limit or whatever. It's not even close to hitting it yet so all I need is locked voltage in all states except total idle.
> 
> Just max out the voltage btw if you can make it higher then the +87mV MSI AB gives me (1.256v load). Card barely hits 55-60c in game.
> 
> gigabyte980wf3ocuefi.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go

Giga980WF3__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.256v & higher TDP & boost off

flash and report back!


----------



## Imprezzion

Still drops clocks and voltages in the loading screens and menu's of games.

It drops clocks to like, ~1200-1300 but it will drop volts as low as 1.08v.. Which will obviously crash...


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GTX780__Dark.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1215mhz & higherTDP & 1.212v & boost off
> :


Hello Mr Dark is it possible to increase voltage further or is 1.212v the maximum?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Still drops clocks and voltages in the loading screens and menu's of games.
> 
> It drops clocks to like, ~1200-1300 but it will drop volts as low as 1.08v.. Which will obviously crash...


Already fixed it. All the CLK-xx numbres have to have voltage adjusted. Trying 1.2875v now.

EDIT: Stable and it works. Everything above CLK-15 is 1.2875-1.2875v now. Meaning any clock above ~700Mhz is instant max voltage. Exactly what I wanted.
It idles just fine on 0.85v with 135Mhz and 405Mhz on 0.85v for hw accelerated video and such.

Shame it won't actually do 1.2875v. Maxes out at 1.2750v if i have to believe GPU-Z and MSI AB.
I also disabled Boost and used 1278.5Mhz as the base clock to leave me some room to play with it in MSI AB and to have a 100% safe default clock.

I'll upload it so you can see how i built it in case someone else ever asks for this.

gb-wf3oc-noboost-locked3dvolt-1279mhz-12875v.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's fine, I change the memory clock to 8ghz from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try some games if no problem stay with for 24/v


Mr Dark, I tried playing some Tomb Raider 2013 and about 5 minutes into the gaming it threw me out to desktop with d3d error (cant remember, might have d3d reset?): here is gpuz if you need it: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/17/zpd.png

I wish earlier today I would have let Valley run longer than the single pass, I guess that just wasn't long enough.

Do I nee to try the 1.26 bios? I remember you said if 1.24 works then I can use it every day but you didn't say much about 1.26.

Tried the 1.26 and left valley running and during about the 2nd go around it crashed out as well as i was typing this. I was seeing artifacting every so often as well. Maybe we need to bump down the core another notch on the 1.24 and try again?

gpuz of the 1.26http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/17/x3j.png


----------



## Kyronami

I need a bios/advice

I'm running two Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 TIs in SLI.

Ive tried OCing them and if I go above +100MHz to the clock it gets unstable... even when I adjust voltage etc

I tried this which is super conservative and its not working

https://i.gyazo.com/0e32dfc63c5176f862d2e8eec7ace850.png

and it crashes every time I try to bench

Not sure whats wrong, my ASICS are
Card #1 71.4%
Card #2 76.9%

I see so many people getting way way higher with the same exact cards and its getting frustrating









any chance a bios can help me out?


----------



## Imprezzion

To what frequency is it boosting under load now?


----------



## Kyronami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> To what frequency is it boosting under load now?


Are you asking me?

This is the best I can do

https://i.gyazo.com/0e4281868a4609407dc086fdab60cad6.png

Any higher and it crashes, even if I adjust the voltage and power all the way to max on both cards I cant go any higher with the clocks


----------



## Imprezzion

1430Mhz isn't that terrible on stock 1.16v. Does GPU-Z show voltage going up when you adjust it?


----------



## Kyronami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 1430Mhz isn't that terrible on stock 1.16v. Does GPU-Z show voltage going up when you adjust it?


yes it does

it goes to 1.1870 at load if I set it to max 0.144 offset min in OC Guru

I was watching this video






and he gets insane OCs on stock bios with the exact same card, but I cant come anywhere close


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronami*
> 
> yes it does
> 
> it goes to 1.1870 at load if I set it to max 0.144 offset min in OC Guru
> 
> I was watching this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he gets insane OCs on stock bios with the exact same card, but I cant come anywhere close


It should be going to 1.2625v or close to that..

Have you maybe tried MSI AB? I mean, I know it's not a MSI card but it might work with the controller on this card and it works for my 980 which is also a Gigabyte (WF3OC but same controller afaik) and that does go up to ~1.25v load with +87mV offset.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark is it possible to increase voltage further or is 1.212v the maximum?


For sure, Give this a try

GTX780_1.237v.zip 134k .zip file

Quote:


> Already fixed it. All the CLK-xx numbres have to have voltage adjusted. Trying 1.2875v now.
> 
> EDIT: Stable and it works. Everything above CLK-15 is 1.2875-1.2875v now. Meaning any clock above ~700Mhz is instant max voltage. Exactly what I wanted.
> It idles just fine on 0.85v with 135Mhz and 405Mhz on 0.85v for hw accelerated video and such.
> 
> Shame it won't actually do 1.2875v. Maxes out at 1.2750v if i have to believe GPU-Z and MSI AB.
> I also disabled Boost and used 1278.5Mhz as the base clock to leave me some room to play with it in MSI AB and to have a 100% safe default clock.
> 
> I'll upload it so you can see how i built it in case someone else ever asks for this.
> 
> gb-wf3oc-noboost-locked3dvolt-1279mhz-12875v.zip 135k .zip file


That bios is fine, but some people will not like that profile, from low clock to maximum straight..
Quote:


> Mr Dark, I tried playing some Tomb Raider 2013 and about 5 minutes into the gaming it threw me out to desktop with d3d error (cant remember, might have d3d reset?): here is gpuz if you need it: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/17/zpd.png
> 
> I wish earlier today I would have let Valley run longer than the single pass, I guess that just wasn't long enough.
> 
> Do I nee to try the 1.26 bios? I remember you said if 1.24 works then I can use it every day but you didn't say much about 1.26.
> 
> Tried the 1.26 and left valley running and during about the 2nd go around it crashed out as well as i was typing this. I was seeing artifacting every so often as well. Maybe we need to bump down the core another notch on the 1.24 and try again?
> 
> gpuz of the 1.26http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/17/x3j.png


Sound like you have one of the worst 970 out there, keep the 1.26v bios and drop the clock 13mhz and try again
Quote:


> I need a bios/advice
> 
> I'm running two Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 TIs in SLI.
> 
> Ive tried OCing them and if I go above +100MHz to the clock it gets unstable... even when I adjust voltage etc
> 
> I tried this which is super conservative and its not working
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/0e32dfc63c5176f862d2e8eec7ace850.png
> 
> and it crashes every time I try to bench
> 
> Not sure whats wrong, my ASICS are
> Card #1 71.4%
> Card #2 76.9%
> 
> I see so many people getting way way higher with the same exact cards and its getting frustrating frown.gif
> 
> any chance a bios can help me out?


Hello

Yes, custom bios will help you to achieve higher clock, upload the stock bios here so i can help you


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm. She's running along happily at ~70c in games I play, BF4 on 125% res scale all Ultra 1080p for example.
Clocks at 1557Mhz core, 3750Mhz VRAM and 1.2750v (1.2875v BIOS but it can't go higher then 1.2750v i guess).
Fans running ~55%. Is that good enough for the VRM's cooling on 1.275v for the Windforce3x?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I don't understand how some cards benefit so much from voltage, and then others suffer from increasing voltage...

seems so strange..









Is it ASIC related?

I see lots of folks with 70+ ASIC quality, and seeing 76+ is not uncommon.

My 980 KPE is a friggin 64%, but I assumed that MAY have been intentional, sense low ASIC loves LN2, while high ASIC seems to be ideal for air and standard water cooling....

My card HATES voltage though.... so I don't get it...

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm. She's running along happily at ~70c in games I play, BF4 on 125% res scale all Ultra 1080p for example.
> Clocks at 1557Mhz core, 3750Mhz VRAM and 1.2750v (1.2875v BIOS but it can't go higher then 1.2750v i guess).
> Fans running ~55%. Is that good enough for the VRM's cooling on 1.275v for the Windforce3x?


VRM temp not a problem with Windforce cooler the vrm cooled by the big heatsink so no worry about that .. all Maxwell card report 1.275v max while the card pull what you set in the bios, the G1 is unlocked up to 1.312v!
Quote:


> I don't understand how some cards benefit so much from voltage, and then others suffer from increasing voltage...
> 
> seems so strange.. redface.gif
> 
> Is it ASIC related?
> 
> I see lots of folks with 70+ ASIC quality, and seeing 76+ is not uncommon.
> 
> My 980 KPE is a friggin 64%, but I assumed they MAY have been intentional, sense low ASIC loves LN2, while high ASIC seems to be ideal for air and standard water cooling....
> 
> Thoughts?


The ASIC not the main factor, It's the lottery.. I see the same as you after trying 3 970 G1 card's

First one (the best ) w 64% ASIC is abeast clock to 1557mhz 1.243v also can bench at 1600mhz 1.2750v
the second one (In SLI with first card ) w 71.6% ASIC need a little higher voltage for 1557mhz 1.250v is enough also can bench at 1600mhz 1.275v

while the latest card ( current one ) w 71.8% ASIC need 1.268v for 1557mhz and 1600mhz no go-- crazy Artifact









So its a lottery, since Maxwell card don't scale with voltage so what you see is normal


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I don't understand how some cards benefit so much from voltage, and then others suffer from increasing voltage...
> 
> seems so strange..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ASIC related?
> 
> I see lots of folks with 70+ ASIC quality, and seeing 76+ is not uncommon.
> 
> My 980 KPE is a friggin 64%, but I assumed that MAY have been intentional, sense low ASIC loves LN2, while high ASIC seems to be ideal for air and standard water cooling....
> 
> My card HATES voltage though.... so I don't get it...
> 
> Thoughts?


Mines 69.2% and it responds to voltage epicly well.
I mean, it's the bottom-end GIgabyte card so cheap it doesn't even have a backplate and it's been running 1557/1569Mhz for days now..
Just gets a tad hot on 1.275v but hey....









I think it's more or less BIOS / VRM controller related.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like you have one of the worst 970 out there, keep the 1.26v bios and drop the clock 13mhz and try again


Sadly I would have to agree. Temps are def. not the problem, it barely hits 80c with the fans at 50%.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Sadly I would have to agree. Temps are def. not the problem, it barely hits 80c with the fans at 50%.


how much the ASIC quality there ? <65% ?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Mines 69.2% and it responds to voltage epicly well.
> I mean, it's the bottom-end GIgabyte card so cheap it doesn't even have a backplate and it's been running 1557/1569Mhz for days now..
> Just gets a tad hot on 1.275v but hey....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more or less BIOS / VRM controller related.


Strange thing is...... I can change the voltage setting on my card and see artifacts and stability change, but I never see the number in GPU-Z change? I only see the reported load voltage in P-X change, which I think is weird, cause everyone's GPU-Z screenies show their load voltage.

I can hit my 25mv offset switches, and same result...... temps go up from the increase apparently, but the stability is not affected, and P-X and GPU-Z show no increase... I am so damn confused by this card









Regardless though, the fact that it will do 1525 with a 1.18v load voltage (set to 1212mv), is not too bad... the problem is, where one would normally increase between 25-50mv to go higher, mine simply does worse after that point, so I guess it's just a limitation of the silicon, as you stated.....


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> how much the ASIC quality there ? <65% ?


How can I find out the ASIC quality?

If it still crashes I'm assuming I just lower the core another tick down?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> How can I find out the ASIC quality?
> 
> If it still crashes I'm assuming I just lower the core another tick down?


Just click top left in GPU-Z, then you will see a drop down, and just click ASIC quality.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> How can I find out the ASIC quality?
> 
> If it still crashes I'm assuming I just lower the core another tick down?


Open Gpu-z and on the title bar, right click and hit " Read ASIC Quality " an percentage will appear to you .. and Yes but let me know how you go


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Open Gpu-z and on the title bar, right click and hit " Read ASIC Quality " an percentage will appear to you .. and Yes but let me know how you go


75.5%

I flashed the 1468 1.26 but can't test until later.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Mr-Dark...

What has been a pretty common range for core/memory clocks on stock 980 KPE's that you have seen?

I am going to do some further testing, and I will submit my BIOS later. I'd love to get some preset max OC clocks and fan profile put in there, so I don't have to always run MSI or P-X... I have found it creates CPU overhead during benchmarks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> 75.5%
> 
> I flashed the 1468 1.26 but can't test until later.


[email protected]&^%#







75% should be stable at 1500mhz at least, let me know how yo go.. maybe I can made a new bios for you who know
Quote:


> Mr-Dark...
> 
> What has been a pretty common range for core/memory clocks on stock 980 KPE's that you have seen?
> 
> I am going to do some further testing, and I will submit my BIOS later. I'd love to get some preset max OC clocks and fan profile put in there, so I don't have to always run MSI or P-X... I have found it creates CPU overhead during benchmarks.


Honestly nothing impressive for KBE 980s, almost all KBE owner just break a numbers nothing about 24/7 clock, but the last 3 bios I made for KBE was around 1550/8000..

For sure when you decide to upload your bios we will work on a nice bios for daily usage.


----------



## Nilareon

Hi, I'd like a modded bios please!

I have an EVGA SC 970

970stock.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks!

P.S. my asic quality is 74.7 according to gpuz I see you've been talking about that


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> Hi, I'd like a modded bios please!
> 
> I have an EVGA SC 970
> 
> 970stock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. my asic quality is 74.7 according to gpuz I see you've been talking about that


Hello

Give this a try

eVGA970_SC__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off..

since your card is voltage locked to 1.212v let's hope it will hold 1506mhz at least..

flash and report back!


----------



## Nilareon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> eVGA970_SC__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off..
> 
> since your card is voltage locked to 1.212v let's hope it will hold 1506mhz at least..
> 
> flash and report back!


Going to try now, thanks!


----------



## Nilareon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> eVGA970_SC__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off..
> 
> since your card is voltage locked to 1.212v let's hope it will hold 1506mhz at least..
> 
> flash and report back!


Just ran furmark for about
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> eVGA970_SC__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off..
> 
> since your card is voltage locked to 1.212v let's hope it will hold 1506mhz at least..
> 
> flash and report back!


ran furmark for about 30 minutes seems stable! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> 75.5%
> 
> I flashed the 1468 1.26 but can't test until later.


[email protected]@@!!, that's better than my card.. It should be able to sustain 1500 on the core, no problem. I'm at a complete loss.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> [email protected]@@!!, that's better than my card.. It should be able to sustain 1500 on the core, no problem. I'm at a complete loss.


Well I dunno, the power connectors have the proper cable going to each of them. I'll try another bios if Mr Dark has another one.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Well I dunno, the power connectors have the proper cable going to each of them. I'll try another bios if Mr Dark has another one.


Give this a try

Evga970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> Just ran furmark for about
> ran furmark for about 30 minutes seems stable! Thanks a bunch!


Glad its working for yo!

just in the future stay away from Furmark!


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Evga970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Can you post what you changed or what it contains?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Can you post what you changed or what it contains?


Core clock 1481mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.250v & a little change to TDP table ..


----------



## Bluescreendeath

Are all of these overclock BIOS? Are any of these undervolt BIOS to save electricity/heat while running it at stock?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Undervolting to reduce heat.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Well I dunno, the power connectors have the proper cable going to each of them. I'll try another bios if Mr Dark has another one.


I have one cable for each aux. connector. i.e. 1 cable for the 6-pin and 1 cable for the 8-pin. Maybe try that?


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.250v & a little change to TDP table ..


Tomb raider crashed after about 10 minutes, dxgi error device reset.







GPUZ: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/18/jkv.png

I tried lowering to 1455 at 1.26v and was able to game for like 2 hours, seemed fine but I exited to desktop to see this: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/18/ws5.png

Back to Pwr perfcap.

Tdp averaged around 60 some %


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Tomb raider crashed after about 10 minutes, dxgi error device reset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPUZ: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/18/jkv.png
> 
> I tried lowering to 1455 at 1.26v and was able to game for like 2 hours, seemed fine but I exited to desktop to see this: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/18/ws5.png
> 
> Back to Pwr perfcap.
> 
> Tdp averaged around 60 some %


Flash the old 1.26v bios and drop the clock to 1455mhz and report back


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Flash the old 1.26v bios and drop the clock to 1455mhz and report back


I thought that's what I did, you provided me in one post a 1.24v bios and a 1.26v bios, I took that one and dropped it to 1455mhz. Is that the old bios you were talking about? I have so many now I am almost getting them mixed up.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> I thought that's what I did, you provided me in one post a 1.24v bios and a 1.26v bios, I took that one and dropped it to 1455mhz. Is that the old bios you were talking about? I have so many now I am almost getting them mixed up.


Yes, that what i mean.. what happen now everything fine ?


----------



## freefallniick

Well as shown in the gpuz its like a solid green bar perfcap, i was able to play for a few hours though. I also noticed some wierd kind of artifact patches when I bring up the steam overlay in big picture mode.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Well as shown in the gpuz its like a solid green bar perfcap, i was able to play for a few hours though. I also noticed some wierd kind of artifact patches when I bring up the steam overlay in big picture mode.


You have the worst 970 out there! if an RMA easy on your side do that! this a loss not a bad luck









can't imagine any 970 can't hold on 1455mhz @1.26v


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You have the worst 970 out there! if an RMA easy on your side do that! this a loss not a bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't imagine any 970 can't hold on 1455mhz @1.26v


RMA the card because it's overclocking sucks? Does EVGA even do that?

Also, I only noticed the random patch of artifacting type squares in the steam overlay, not in game.

If you want to make 1455 @ 1.26v with all the stuff it should have i'll be glad to flash it... Just to make sure its the one i'm supposed to be trying.

Also, I'm not sure I tried the 1.25v bios, I've tried so many it's getting difficult to keep track. I could try that one again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> RMA the card because it's overclocking sucks? Does EVGA even do that?
> 
> Also, I only noticed the random patch of artifacting type squares in the steam overlay, not in game.
> 
> If you want to make 1455 @ 1.26v with all the stuff it should have i'll be glad to flash it... Just to make sure its the one i'm supposed to be trying.


Just say, hitting the power limit very easily, they will change it









EVGA RMA is awesome


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Just say, hitting the power limit very easily, they will change it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA RMA is awesome


Ok, would I need like a receipt or anything? I threw all that stuff away, not even sure if I have the box.

Also, I'm not sure I tried the 1.25v bios, I've tried so many it's getting difficult to keep track. I could try that one again.

Also, realistically how much better performance am I going to get going from 1455 to 1481 or 1500. I think with the valley test I only gained maybe 5 or 6 fps going from stock bios to one of your later ones that actually completed the test. Is that really worth RMA'ing and waiting around with no card?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok, would I need like a receipt or anything? I threw all that stuff away, not even sure if I have the box.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure I tried the 1.25v bios, I've tried so many it's getting difficult to keep track. I could try that one again.
> 
> Also, realistically how much better performance am I going to get going from 1455 to 1481 or 1500. I think with the valley test I only gained maybe 5 or 6 fps going from stock bios to one of your later ones that actually completed the test. Is that really worth RMA'ing and waiting around with no card?


I think you need the Box only.. if you have 340$ in your $$ card you can try the Advance RMA charge EVGA 340$ then they send a new card to you, once the new one arrived. you ship the old one, once EVGA receive it they will send your money back to you









Yes its worth 1455/8000 vs 1500/8000 at low voltage.. you will loss nothing


----------



## D13mass

*Mr-Dark* Hi my friend!
I flashed your bios to my msi, then I tested it but I leaved stock bios without any changes in voltage, only did Power limit more (390WT).
It`s realy starnge: I have better result in benchmark with 1460-1470 MHz and 1.19V than with custom bios 1480-1500 MHz with 1.23-1.25-1.27 V.
Probably I have bad card, I know 1450 Mhz it`s enough for game and for ususalyy work with PC, but I'm a little upset.


----------



## microtech

Can anyone please help me with this one, it is an ASUS Strix 980 TI (Mine is the OC version I believe, the part number has OC in it) and the default Power Limit is 110%. As soon as I increase the clock at all (even just +60 on the core and no memory increase) I see it hit 110% power right away in FireStrike benchmarks. I am thinking just increase the power limit is all that is needed and I could the core nice and stable. If you have other recommended tweaks to it I am open to that too of course.

Thanks for any and all help and Happy Holidays!

StrixOriginal.zip 152k .zip file


EDIT: I realized it may be helpful to give more details. It seems to be just fine at 1500 or maybe even higher but for sure at least 1500 seems stable. The voltage at 1500 is 1.2370 and will stay there for a minute during a benchmark then drop down to 1484 at 1.2180 volts. Strange when it does this because it will be when power is only 90% usage sometimes, other times it is when it hits 110% it drops the core. Memory I have set to +400 for 8.0 Ghz effective and that seems perfectly stable too. If I go to +500 it will lock up and +600 has immediate artifacts then locks up haha. SO +400 seems good and will run a benchmark for 45min+ no problem with that core jumping 1500 then 1484 and sometimes like 1469 then back up to 1484. Once it drops from 1500 it never seems to go back up to it.

I've tried with max performance on power settings and adaptive, also tried with fan at 100% and auto, no difference on any of those things.

I re-read the first post of this thread and yes any tweaks you could do would be awesome, I'd like the core nice and high and stable if you can achieve that. Either way you are the man!

Thanks again!

EDIT2: Looking around more with tijgert's advice I found this file, can someone confirm I am safe to use this? Everything seems to match up I just want to be sure!

Strix980TI__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


EDIT3: I had a friend that is very good with overclocking gtx 980's look at this modified bios and this is what he said:

"Looks ok but voltage is higher than I would run on AIR.. I don't think you will see higher voltage anyways because of the voltage cap on the card but I hear there is software to lift the voltage cap, THEN the voltage in this BIOS should work."

So it makes me nervous, is this voltage not even going to work unless I do some special unlocking?
*
EDIT3: Please see my updated post below, I tried a few things and am hoping someone can take this bios and set it to be 1480/4000 or thereabouts, that seems to be most stable.*


----------



## tijgert

Mr-Dark will have a gift for you, I assure you


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tijgert*
> 
> Mr-Dark will have a gift for you, I assure you


Nice well I like the sound of that! Thanks for the reply and thanks in advance to Mr Dark !


----------



## tijgert

If you look in this thread you'll find several people with an Asus Strix 980Ti (including myself).
Find one with a matching board and bios number (I have a 2B version bios with an AS08 board) and use that.
if you have an 81 bios, don't use 2B and vice versa.


----------



## microtech

Thanks for the reply, I will search some, if you can help spot the exact one that'd be great. It seems I have the 84 and 2B based on:

84.00.36.00.2B

When I open the BIOS.

I will look for that in the thread!

EDIT: SO far I have found one matching one, this matches my 84.00.36.00.2B so I should be safe to flash this eh?

Strix980TI__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Tobalex

If you want to be on the safe side just copy all the settings in your original bios. This is the safest method and not hard at all. Just copy and paste all the numbers that are different. That's all. Then flash it and it will definitly work.


----------



## Stellos

Hello, can anyone help me with this one? Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 OC - 4GB DDR5 im getting crash into desktop since the day i bought this and never found a solution. i think is a voltage problem because it only happen when the gpu goes from 0-20% to 60% charge or 60% to 0%. it only happen in a few games, also i get fps drops.

This is the stock bios

GTX970Inno3d.zip 137k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## microtech

Well as an update I have been working with tijgert and we have come up with this bios:

MODstrixb2original.zip 152k .zip file


I picked the memory speed of 3500 not realizing the default clock was 3600! I tried one set to 3750 and saw a flicker after a couple minutes of benchmark so I thought we'd try 3500. I'm thinking it should be bumped to 3600 though?

I can't seem to increase the core at all, 1506 is stable and no flickers at 3500 memory, but if I increase the core even +5 it starts to get artifacts.

So I wonder can anyone help me bump this bios up to the stock 3600 memory?

Thanks!

EDIT: I'm reverting back to stock for now and playing with it more, something doesn't add up.

So far it's totally stable and no flickers at over 3850 on memory... so it makes me think the voltage is too high or core too high on that modded bios?

The stock bios with the memory increased and core doing it's jumping thing from 1499 to 1484 is way faster still so I'll go with this for now.

Maybe I need to try one with lower core and or voltage or something? 1506 just doesn't seem to work well with my card, at this voltage at least?

*EDIT2: Playing with it a lot more I see that the memory likes 4000 and the core around 1480.

If Mr Dark comes around any chance you want to set one up that is around 1480 / 4000? Maybe less voltage than this other one you did? Maybe less voltage than the other 980ti strix one?

Here is the original unmodified bios for reference (with the settings I have it at now that are stable):

StrixOriginal.zip 152k .zip file


*
Thanks all!


----------



## Turisti

Hey Mr. Dark !

I've been fiddling around some more and I can get a bit more out of my card with the same voltage.
Im rocking your previous bios

GTX970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


But I can run 1540/8000 with the same voltage so could you do your magic once more?









Thanks in advance !


----------



## white owl

Do you use the same chick in your avatar every time?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Can anyone please help me with this one, it is an ASUS Strix 980 TI (Mine is the OC version I believe, the part number has OC in it) and the default Power Limit is 110%. As soon as I increase the clock at all (even just +60 on the core and no memory increase) I see it hit 110% power right away in FireStrike benchmarks. I am thinking just increase the power limit is all that is needed and I could the core nice and stable. If you have other recommended tweaks to it I am open to that too of course.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help and Happy Holidays!
> 
> StrixOriginal.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT: I realized it may be helpful to give more details. It seems to be just fine at 1500 or maybe even higher but for sure at least 1500 seems stable. The voltage at 1500 is 1.2370 and will stay there for a minute during a benchmark then drop down to 1484 at 1.2180 volts. Strange when it does this because it will be when power is only 90% usage sometimes, other times it is when it hits 110% it drops the core. Memory I have set to +400 for 8.0 Ghz effective and that seems perfectly stable too. If I go to +500 it will lock up and +600 has immediate artifacts then locks up haha. SO +400 seems good and will run a benchmark for 45min+ no problem with that core jumping 1500 then 1484 and sometimes like 1469 then back up to 1484. Once it drops from 1500 it never seems to go back up to it.
> 
> I've tried with max performance on power settings and adaptive, also tried with fan at 100% and auto, no difference on any of those things.
> 
> I re-read the first post of this thread and yes any tweaks you could do would be awesome, I'd like the core nice and high and stable if you can achieve that. Either way you are the man!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> EDIT2: Looking around more with tijgert's advice I found this file, can someone confirm I am safe to use this? Everything seems to match up I just want to be sure!
> 
> Strix980TI__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT3: I had a friend that is very good with overclocking gtx 980's look at this modified bios and this is what he said:
> 
> "Looks ok but voltage is higher than I would run on AIR.. I don't think you will see higher voltage anyways because of the voltage cap on the card but I hear there is software to lift the voltage cap, THEN the voltage in this BIOS should work."
> 
> So it makes me nervous, is this voltage not even going to work unless I do some special unlocking?
> *
> EDIT3: Please see my updated post below, I tried a few things and am hoping someone can take this bios and set it to be 1480/4000 or thereabouts, that seems to be most stable.*


Hello

As this thread for custom bios but Upon Request. you should check the change log for each bios before you flash! some card Underwater and some w high ASIC..

But no problem try this one

StrixGM200__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.248v & higher TDP & No throttle

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hello, can anyone help me with this one? Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 OC - 4GB DDR5 im getting crash into desktop since the day i bought this and never found a solution. i think is a voltage problem because it only happen when the gpu goes from 0-20% to 60% charge or 60% to 0%. it only happen in a few games, also i get fps drops.
> 
> This is the stock bios GTX970Inno3d.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Thanks


Hello

Give this a try

GTX970Inno3d__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hey Mr. Dark !
> 
> I've been fiddling around some more and I can get a bit more out of my card with the same voltage.
> Im rocking your previous bios
> 
> GTX970G1__Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> But I can run 1540/8000 with the same voltage so could you do your magic once more? smile.gif
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Hello there

Here you go









GTX970G-1544-8000.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Stellos

Hello, with this one
Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GTX970Inno3d__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!


i got Black screen and crash to desktop when i tested a game during 2 min

EDIT: Log file

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 86k .txt file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stellos*
> 
> Hello, with this one
> i got Black screen and crash to desktop when i tested a game during 2 min
> 
> EDIT: Log file
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 86k .txt file


Open MSI Afterburner and set the Core clock to - 100mhz and try again









Report back when you find stable clock, Btw how much the ASIC quality there ?


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As this thread for custom bios but Upon Request. you should check the change log for each bios before you flash! some card Underwater and some w high ASIC..
> 
> But no problem try this one
> 
> StrixGM200__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.248v & higher TDP & No throttle
> 
> flash and report back!


Hey there Mr-Dark! First off thank you for all your efforts, you are amazing! I flashed this bios and I could tell it was way more stable than the other one I had, BUT it still has a tiny flicker once and a while. When I run firestrike benchmark I see a tiny bit of screen flicker in the more intense parts. I wonder if maybe you could drop the core down to like 1495 or something lie that rather than 1506? I think it may just be a bit too high for this card sadly (I wish it wasn't!!!). Oh by the way the *Asic of this card is only 63.4%* so maybe that is why?

I'm going to try and drop the slider down -1 which seems to set the core to 1493 and see what happens.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey there Mr-Dark! First off thank you for all your efforts, you are amazing! I flashed this bios and I could tell it was way more stable than the other one I had, BUT it still has a tiny flicker once and a while. When I run firestrike benchmark I see a tiny bit of screen flicker in the more intense parts. I wonder if maybe you could drop the core down to like 1495 or something lie that rather than 1506? I think it may just be a bit too high for this card sadly (I wish it wasn't!!!). Oh by the way the *Asic of this card is only 63.4%* so maybe that is why?
> 
> I'm going to try and drop the slider down -1 which seems to set the core to 1493 and see what happens.


Hello

Drop the core clock 10mhz and try again, its the core clock almost hit the wall for your card, Btw 1493mhz is very good for 63% ASIC card


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Drop the core clock 10mhz and try again, its the core clock almost hit the wall for your card, Btw 1493mhz is very good for 63% ASIC card


OK cool thanks again sir! I have it running at 1493 and have run through the benchmark twice now and didn't see any flicker. One thing I notice is when I have the core set to negative one it seems to always keep the core clock at 1493, never dropping down to like 1190 or whatever to let it cool down while not in use. So I wonder if a bios actually set to 1493 is the way to go? I'm running the benchmark again to triple check if I see any flicker but I think we are good at 1493!

EDIT: Ran it a couple more times and I sure as heck can't see any flicker so I think we are definitely good! If there is anyway you could mod it one more time to be 1493 rather than using this negative one that'd be awesome! Thank you sir!!!!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> OK cool thanks again sir! I have it running at 1493 and have run through the benchmark twice now and didn't see any flicker. One thing I notice is when I have the core set to negative one it seems to always keep the core clock at 1493, never dropping down to like 1190 or whatever to let it cool down while not in use. So I wonder if a bios actually set to 1493 is the way to go? I'm running the benchmark again to triple check if I see any flicker but I think we are good at 1493!


That's fine its Afterburner issue, once you sure its stable enough, report back so I can send you anew bios for 1493mhz..

Try some games benchmark not enough for stability test, you will sit on 1481mhz almost


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's fine its Afterburner issue, once you sure its stable enough, report back so I can send you anew bios for 1493mhz..
> 
> Try some games benchmark not enough for stability test, you will sit on 1481mhz almost


OK awesome I will try it more and let you know. Looks like 1493 is the sweet spot from what I can tell but let me run some other tests and game for a while.

You are the man!


----------



## Hollywood

Dark,

I have two G1 Gigabyte GTX 970s, and I noticed that they have different boost clocks by a noticeable amount.

GPU 1 using BIOS 84.04.1F.00.B3 (revision model 1.1) boosts to 1367 on voltage 1.2120
GPU 2 using BIOS 84.04.1F.00.B4 (revision model 1.0) boosts to 1404 on voltage 1.1560

GPU 2 runs a few degrees cooler when compared to GPU 1 in single card setup. This is not surprising given the difference in voltage.04

Gigabyte hasn't commented on this other than to say something about power delivery(possibly components change, capacitors etc). and I did not find any reports any where suggesting that the revision was any thing more than that. However there was rumor that memory changed from Samsung to Hynix.

Now I have asked for assistance about this in the official thread for these cards.

In the meantime, regarding custom BIOS - by amending the fan curve, can you set it to BOOT with the same fan curve as it uses in Windows?
Also, I would like to try and undervolt the cards, though since this cannot be done with software, it's hard to say what voltage would be sufficient. Any ideas?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Dark,
> 
> I have two G1 Gigabyte GTX 970s, and I noticed that they have different boost clocks by a noticeable amount.
> 
> GPU 1 using BIOS 84.04.1F.00.B3 (revision model 1.1) boosts to 1367
> GPU 2 using BIOS 84.04.1F.00.B4 (revision model 1.0) boosts to 1404
> 
> Gigabyte hasn't commented on this other than to say something about power delivery(possibly components change, capacitors etc). and I did not find any reports any where suggesting that the revision was any thing more than that. However there was rumor that memory changed from Samsung to Hynix.
> 
> Now I have asked for assistance about this in the official thread for these cards.
> 
> In the meantime, regarding custom BIOS - by amending the fan curve, can you set it to BOOT with the same fan curve as it uses in Windows?
> Also, I would like to try and undervolt the cards, though since this cannot be done with software, it's hard to say what voltage would be sufficient. Any ideas?


You'r lucky! I had 2 card as you in SLI for the past 8 month, I have useful info for you









the different boost clock mean different ASIC quality, the card boost to 1404mhz have +75% ASIC while the other card with 1367mhz have around 60% to 65% ASIC!

now about the memory Rev 1.0 have Samsung memory while first Rev 1.1 card have hynix, but now Gigabyte drop Samsung memory again for Rev 1.1!

for sure I can set a custom fan curve from the bios& why you need to undervolt the card's ? high temp ?


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You'r lucky! I had 2 card as you in SLI for the past 8 month, I have useful info for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the different boost clock mean different ASIC quality, the card boost to 1404mhz have +75% ASIC while the other card with 1367mhz have around 60% to 65% ASIC!
> 
> now about the memory Rev 1.0 have Samsung memory while first Rev 1.1 card have hynix, but now Gigabyte drop Samsung memory again for Rev 1.1!


I amended my post to include voltages and mention of temperature. So the newer card is less capable - is this because of the memory change or?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> for sure I can set a custom fan curve from the bios& why you need to undervolt the card's ? high temp ?


Would you advise having them on the same BIOS then, the custom one you make?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> I amended my post to include voltages and mention of temperature. So the newer card is less capable - is this because of the memory change or?
> Would you advise having them on the same BIOS then, the custom one you make?


The old card with Samsung memory can overclocked to 8ghz memory clock,while the Hynix memory can't overclocked higher than 7600mhz..

the core clock depend on the Silicon lottery + ASIC no difference between Rev 1.0 and 1.1 when it come to core OC..

you can't flash same bios for both card, but you can upload both bios and I will add identical setting for fan curve/clock/voltagev

Btw how much the max temp there ?


----------



## Hollywood

Hey there.

Currently I can hit 1507mhz boost and 4001mhz on each card without any voltage bump. I have yet to have a crash or driver reset with these settings. I do not run this full time though, I haven't needed the performance.

I understand the core clock might be based on the quality of the chip, but it is my understanding that these products are binned/picked from a bin that meets a standard and then they are dialled into a speed. Then they advertise this speed, which is meant to be 1329. Both of mine exceed this, though I find it curious.

Why is it that I cannot flash the same? Isn't that desirable? Have you seen Gigabytes BIOS page ; I cannot figure out what they are saying, been too worried I am downloading the wrong one.

BIOS 84.04.1F.00.B4 revision model 1.1
BIOS 84.04.1F.00.B3 revision model 1.0

What you're suggesting then is I provide you the BIOS files and you amend and pass back the modified version?

Regarding temperatures, in nearly all scenarios I run a power/temperature combination limit set at 64 degrees with the priority given to power usage. This means when it needs a little extra, it can take it, causing the temperature to spike to 65, maybe 66c now and again.

I also play at 96hz/96fps.

Temperatures are along the following using my above mentioned profile.

*Monitors plugged into bottom card :*

SLI *disabled*, the bottom card averages around 34c idle / 62c load ; the top card averages around 29c idle / NA load
SLI *enabled*, the bottom card averages around 34c idle / 52-60c load ; the top card averages around 29c idle /70c + load (when not using my temperature profile in Afterburner)

*Monitors plugged into top card :*

SLI *disabled*, the bottom card averages around 29c idle / NA load ; the top card averages around 40c idle / 75c+ load (when not using my temperature profile in Afterburner)
SLI *enabled*, the bottom card averages around 29c idle / 52-60c load ; the top card averages around 40c idle / 72c + load

As mentioned above I do use 96hz, so the desktop runs at 950mhz on the GPU with the monitor's connected. In 60hz mode, they idle at 165mhz.
And of course in full screen programs, the GPU % is higher and draws more power/usage.

That explains why the temperature is higher than it is for other people as they're probably using 60hz.

However it does not explain why the top card runs roughly five degrees hotter regardless of which card drives the monitors in both desktop and full screen programs.

I wonder if this is because it's using more voltage. I am not a master of these modern Nvidia products, however 1.15 to 1.21 seems a fair jump to me as far as voltage is concerned.

The only test now remaining is to physically remove each card and test them one at a time in each PCI E slot. Though I cannot imagine that will make much of a difference. There's two PCI lane spaces between them (so a graphics a card width with cooler) and if one card is idling at 29c, it cannot be affecting the other card that much!?

Just seems to me that the top card runs too hot altogether!

EDIT: I checked GPU-Z and when doing the rendering test or putting load on the system, the top card (newer GPU with rev 1.1 tells me that the PerfCap reason is VRel and the bar goes blue. Where as the other card older card just shows Util and the bar is grey.

Clearly something to do with the ASIC levels I suppose, but isn't it odd that the card having the PerfCap issue and the lower ASIC rating, is the one that boosts higher?


----------



## microtech

Hey there Mr. Dark,

I've been running heaven on ultra with extreme tessellation, 8x AA and it's been going for like 2 hours now with no problems, I think we are safe to set the bios to 1493 whenever you get a sec. I will play some games with it now to verify but I've found anything that can last this long on ultra and extreme tessellation is pretty dang stable.

Thanks sir!

EDIT: Actually there may be a tiny micro-stutter I see once and a while. If I come around a corner in a game to a new area that it has to load it seems like a tiny (like 1 millisecond) jitter happens that I don't remember happening before. Do you think core clock can do that? If so then maybe one more step down even to be ultra safe like 1481 like you mentioned. However there is no flickering or crashing at 1493, just a tiny micro-stutter once and a while and I"m not even sure that it's the card doing that?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Hey there.
> 
> Currently I can hit 1507mhz boost and 4001mhz on each card without any voltage bump. I have yet to have a crash or driver reset with these settings. I do not run this full time though, I haven't needed the performance.
> 
> I understand the core clock might be based on the quality of the chip, but it is my understanding that these products are binned/picked from a bin that meets a standard and then they are dialled into a speed. Then they advertise this speed, which is meant to be 1329. Both of mine exceed this, though I find it curious.
> 
> Why is it that I cannot flash the same? Isn't that desirable? Have you seen Gigabytes BIOS page ; I cannot figure out what they are saying, been too worried I am downloading the wrong one.
> What you're suggesting then is I provide you the BIOS files and you amend and pass back the modified version?
> 
> Regarding temperatures, in nearly all scenarios I run a power/temperature combination limit set at 64 degrees with the priority given to power usage. This means when it needs a little extra, it can take it, causing the temperature to spike to 65, maybe 66c now and again.
> 
> I also play at 96hz/96fps.
> 
> Temperatures are along the following using my above mentioned profile.
> 
> *Monitors plugged into bottom card :*
> 
> SLI *disabled*, the bottom card averages around 34c idle / 62c load ; the top card averages around 29c idle / NA load
> SLI *enabled*, the bottom card averages around 34c idle / 52-60c load ; the top card averages around 29c idle /70c + load (when not using my temperature profile in Afterburner)
> 
> *Monitors plugged into top card :*
> 
> SLI *disabled*, the bottom card averages around 29c idle / NA load ; the top card averages around 40c idle / 75c+ load (when not using my temperature profile in Afterburner)
> SLI *enabled*, the bottom card averages around 29c idle / 52-60c load ; the top card averages around 40c idle / 72c + load
> 
> As mentioned above I do use 96hz, so the desktop runs at 950mhz on the GPU with the monitor's connected. In 60hz mode, they idle at 165mhz.
> And of course in full screen programs, the GPU % is higher and draws more power/usage.
> 
> That explains why the temperature is higher than it is for other people as they're probably using 60hz.
> 
> However it does not explain why the top card runs roughly five degrees hotter regardless of which card drives the monitors in both desktop and full screen programs.
> 
> I wonder if this is because it's using more voltage. I am not a master of these modern Nvidia products, however 1.15 to 1.21 seems a fair jump to me as far as voltage is concerned.
> 
> The only test now remaining is to physically remove each card and test them one at a time in each PCI E slot. Though I cannot imagine that will make much of a difference. There's two PCI lane spaces between them (so a graphics a card width with cooler) and if one card is idling at 29c, it cannot be affecting the other card that much!?
> 
> Just seems to me that the top card runs too hot altogether!
> 
> EDIT: I checked GPU-Z and when doing the rendering test or putting load on the system, the top card (newer GPU with rev 1.1 tells me that the PerfCap reason is VRel and the bar goes blue. Where as the other card older card just shows Util and the bar is grey.
> 
> Clearly something to do with the ASIC levels I suppose, but isn't it odd that the card having the PerfCap issue and the lower ASIC rating, is the one that boosts higher?


Okay understand you now.

you can't flash same bios for both card, gigabyte change something on the power/fan controller for Rev 1.1v.. just use Gpu-z to extract the bios from the card (set gpu-z to first card then extract the bios and switch to card 2 in gpu z and extract the bios again).

the core clock under load will be higher than what Gigabyte say. Thanks to the Boost 2.0 tech.. all gigabyte card guaranteed for 1329mhz as minimum but some good chip card will boost to 1430mhz at
stock!

the temp for Top card will be higher than the bottom duo to the Windforce cooler drop all hot Air inside the case, so the Top card pull the hot air from the bottom card







also the higher ASIC card will pull less voltage than the lower Asic one duo to the nvidia driver force both card to same clock..

I recommended a custom bios for both card at 1506mhz& 4000mhz memory & 1.2128v ( stock value ) & and your custom fan curve








Quote:


> Hey there Mr. Dark,
> 
> I've been running heaven on ultra with extreme tessellation, 8x AA and it's been going for like 2 hours now with no problems, I think we are safe to set the bios to 1493 whenever you get a sec. I will play some games with it now to verify but I've found anything that can last this long on ultra and extreme tessellation is pretty dang stable.
> 
> Thanks sir!


for sure! Here yo go

Strix980Ti__1493mhz.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## microtech

Thanks a ton Mr-Dark! You are a gentleman among men. I'll run this 1493 now and see how it goes, I think we found the sweet spot with this one! I really appreciate all your efforts.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Thanks a ton Mr-Dark! You are a gentleman among men. I'll run this 1493 now and see how it goes, I think we found the sweet spot with this one! I really appreciate all your efforts.


You'r welcome


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay understand you now.


Well this is a good start!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you can't flash same bios for both card, gigabyte change something on the power/fan controller for Rev 1.1v.. just use Gpu-z to extract the bios from the card (set gpu-z to first card then extract the bios and switch to card 2 in gpu z and extract the bios again).


I extracted them and attached. I named them how I think they are based on revision however is there a way for you to tell which is which and rename it if I was incorrect?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the core clock under load will be higher than what Gigabyte say. Thanks to the Boost 2.0 tech.. all gigabyte card guaranteed for 1329mhz as minimum but some good chip card will boost to 1430mhz at
> stock!


Understood
Though it's the lower ASIC card with higher voltage that's got better stock boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the temp for Top card will be higher than the bottom duo to the Windforce cooler drop all hot Air inside the case, so the Top card pull the hot air from the bottom card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the higher ASIC card will pull less voltage than the lower Asic one duo to the nvidia driver force both card to same clock..


I understand and I am familiar with reference rear exhaust vs third party 'dump' cooler setups. What I don't understand is A) why it makes such a difference in temperature. B) With the case on it's side and the side panel exhausting, one would think that air would go straight out the case, but the temps do not change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I recommended a custom bios for both card at 1506mhz& 4000mhz memory & 1.2128v ( stock value ) & and your custom fan curve


I wouldn't want maximum OC clocks full time, additionally, I don't want to run the cards at higher voltage than necessary. If anything I'd like to drop the newer 1.1 card down to 1.156 to match the rev 1.0 card.
And of course have the fan as previously mentioned behave during Boot like it does in Windows.

However after all this investigating, I would stand to reason there may be something gained by putting the top card into the bottom, since it runs hotter naturally.

As mentioned, see attached files.

Thanks

GM204forHollywood.zip 269k .zip file


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You'r welcome


I flashed to it and right away I notice that it is at 1493 all the time, never going down to that 1190 or whatever it goes down to when there is no load applied. Does that seem normal? Everything is at 0 in afterburner and the clock shows 1493 / 4001 so the numbers seem right, I just thought it would clock down when not under load?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Well this is a good start!
> I extracted them and attached. I named them how I think they are based on revision however is there a way for you to tell which is which and rename it if I was incorrect?
> Understood
> Though it's the lower ASIC card with higher voltage that's got better stock boost.
> I understand and I am familiar with reference rear exhaust vs third party 'dump' cooler setups. What I don't understand is A) why it makes such a difference in temperature. B) With the case on it's side and the side panel exhausting, one would think that air would go straight out the case, but the temps do not change.
> I wouldn't want maximum OC clocks full time, additionally, I don't want to run the cards at higher voltage than necessary. If anything I'd like to drop the newer 1.1 card down to 1.156 to match the rev 1.0 card.
> And of course have the fan as previously mentioned behave during Boot like it does in Windows.
> 
> However after all this investigating, I would stand to reason there may be something gained by putting the top card into the bottom, since it runs hotter naturally.
> 
> As mentioned, see attached files.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GM204forHollywood.zip 269k .zip file


The best for your setup with stock bios is the higher ASIC card ( higher boost clock ) at the TOP, the temp will be very close to the bottom card..

if you want to set both card to 1367mhz 1.156v that's okay, just let me know! also the card will IDLE just fine with my bios..

I don't understand which custom fan curve you looking for.. what you mean by ( behave during Boot like it does in Windows. ) ?
Quote:


> I flashed to it and right away I notice that it is at 1493 all the time, never going down to that 1190 or whatever it goes down to when there is no load applied. Does that seem normal? Everything is at 0 in afterburner and the clock shows 1493 / 4001 so the numbers seem right, I just thought it would clock down when not under load?


The card should IDLE at low clock/voltage.. make sure Nvidia power setting set to Adaptive not high performance also which monitor you have there ? a high refresh rate will force the card to IDLE at higher clock..


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The card should IDLE at low clock/voltage.. make sure Nvidia power setting set to Adaptive not high performance also which monitor you have there ? a high refresh rate will force the card to IDLE at higher clock..


OK yup you know your stuff! I had it at max performance, so I set it back to adaptive and now it is doing it's idle thing WAY better haha, down to 135 Mhz and 0.8560v which of course lets it idle super cool, sweet!

I have the LG 24GM77 set to 144 hz just since you asked







but you were right it was the max performance keeping it locked higher.

Well dang man you are amazing, I can't thank you enough, now I'm really getting my money's worth out of this card!!

I wonder, if it were you would you take it back and try to exchange it for a higher ASIC quality or would you just live with it at 1493? I'm tempted to swap it out since it's free to do, but seems silly to just get that 13 Mhz (hoping a different one could do 1506 or higher of course). Just wondering what you would do if you could exchange it, would you? Thanks sir!


----------



## Stellos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Open MSI Afterburner and set the Core clock to - 100mhz and try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report back when you find stable clock, Btw how much the ASIC quality there ?


Hi again with -110mhz it doens't black screen ( 30 min of gameplay) but im getting fps drops of 120 to 80 and then microfreezes 0,5seconds

I tried -105mhz and it did a black screen and then restart ( or maybe my cat pressed the reset power of me pc i don't sure )

I have 74,5% ASIC quality

EDIT: I have a benzq 144hz monitor running at 120hz at moment
EDIT2: it did a black screen again in another game.. was in -137
thanks for the help


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> OK yup you know your stuff! I had it at max performance, so I set it back to adaptive and now it is doing it's idle thing WAY better haha, down to 135 Mhz and 0.8560v which of course lets it idle super cool, sweet!
> 
> I have the LG 24GM77 set to 144 hz just since you asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you were right it was the max performance keeping it locked higher.
> 
> Well dang man you are amazing, I can't thank you enough, now I'm really getting my money's worth out of this card!!
> 
> I wonder, if it were you would you take it back and try to exchange it for a higher ASIC quality or would you just live with it at 1493? I'm tempted to swap it out since it's free to do, but seems silly to just get that 13 Mhz (hoping a different one could do 1506 or higher of course). Just wondering what you would do if you could exchange it, would you? Thanks sir!


Glad its working for yo now!

honestly about replacing the card an 1493mhz is very good, any 980 Ti ( even with higher ASIC ) can't hot 1500mhz at all but on the other side many can do 1500mhz at lower voltage. if you can change the card for free then its worth a shot as the card worth 650$ or more but keep in mind its your luck at the end, the new one maybe worse or better no one know what you will get









Keep in mind you still have a room for higher voltage ( if you want 1500mhz ) let me know if you want a bios with higher voltage









Quote:


> Hi again with -110mhz it doens't black screen ( 30 min of gameplay) but im getting fps drops of 120 to 80 and then microfreezes 0,5seconds
> 
> I tried -105mhz and it did a black screen and then restart ( or maybe my cat pressed the reset power of me pc i don't sure )
> 
> I have 74,5% ASIC quality
> 
> EDIT: I have a benzq 144hz monitor running at 120hz at moment
> 
> thanks for the help biggrin.gif


Okay dude, its the damn cat everytime









Rest MSI AB and flash this one, you should be fine

GTX970Inno3d__1304mhz.zip 137k .zip file


I never ever seen any gtx 970 cant hold on 1400mhz







you loss the silicon man!


----------



## Turisti

Guess this ain't bad for 66.4 ASIC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9813639

Thanks for the BIOS Mr. Dark !


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad its working for yo now!
> 
> honestly about replacing the card an 1493mhz is very good, any 980 Ti ( even with higher ASIC ) can't hot 1500mhz at all but on the other side many can do 1500mhz at lower voltage. if you can change the card for free then its worth a shot as the card worth 650$ or more but keep in mind its your luck at the end, the new one maybe worse or better no one know what you will get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind you still have a room for higher voltage ( if you want 1500mhz ) let me know if you want a bios with higher voltage


Oh wow ok good to know! Well if there is still some room for voltage I say let's try it if that's cool with you! If you have one set to 1500 or wherever and the higher voltage I'd gladly try it!

Also, is there any reason I shouldn't try messing with the core a bit on this 1493 one, like upping it to be 1499 or even 1500 just to see if it is flicker free? Just wondering if there is any reason not to try +5 on the slider.

Thanks much!

EDIT: I just tried it and went +7 on the core for 1500 even. I ran the firestrike a couple times and it's completely flicker free! That's freaking AWESOME!

So I would still be willing to try the higher voltage one if you think this card can get even more, woohoo 1500+ would be amazing!


----------



## Stellos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Rest MSI AB and flash this one, you should be fine
> 
> GTX970Inno3d__1304mhz.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> I never ever seen any gtx 970 cant hold on 1400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you loss the silicon man!


Well it freeze again, this time the whole pc i guess this is a faulty card D:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turisti*
> 
> Guess this ain't bad for 66.4 ASIC
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9813639
> 
> Thanks for the BIOS Mr. Dark !


Decent score there! match my personal profile for daily usage!








Quote:


> Oh wow ok good to know! Well if there is still some room for voltage I say let's try it if that's cool with you! If you have one set to 1500 or wherever and the higher voltage I'd gladly try it!
> 
> Also, is there any reason I shouldn't try messing with the core a bit on this 1493 one, like upping it to be 1499 or even 1500 just to see if it is flicker free? Just wondering if there is any reason not to try +5 on the slider.
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> EDIT: I just tried it and went +7 on the core for 1500 even. I ran the firestrike a couple times and it's completely flicker free! That's freaking AWESOME!
> 
> So I would still be willing to try the higher voltage one if you think this card can get even more, woohoo 1500+ would be amazing!


No problem, you can push the core clock more









try this one

Strix-1.26v_Dark.zip 153k .zip file


flash and make sure the voltage is 1.269v under load, then slowly push the core clock farther until the driver crash or the damn Artifact slap your screen








Quote:


> Well it freeze again, this time the whole pc i guess this is a faulty card D:


Okay try this one with stock TDP limit

GTX970Inno3d_F-1305mhz.zip 137k .zip file


If the same problem still there, you can RMA that card as the stock clock isn't stable


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, you can push the core clock more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try this one
> 
> flash and make sure the voltage is 1.269v under load, then slowly push the core clock farther until the driver crash or the damn Artifact slap your screen


Thanks man! I just flashed to it and under load I see it is 1.268 which is close but not quite the 1.269 you mentioned, is that normal or something is a bit off? I definitely flashed to this newest one you made, I will try and see what happens but wanted to let you know right away it is .001 off for some reason?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Thanks man! I just flashed to it and under load I see it is 1.268 which is close but not quite the 1.269 you mentioned, is that normal or something is a bit off? I definitely flashed to this newest one you made, I will try and see what happens but wanted to let you know right away it is .001 off for some reason?


It's fine Dude


----------



## Stellos

flash and make sure the voltage is 1.269v under load, then slowly push the core clock farther until the driver crash or the damn Artifact slap your screen








Okay try this one with stock TDP limit

GTX970Inno3d_F-1305mhz.zip 137k .zip file


If the same problem still there, you can RMA that card as the stock clock isn't stable







[/quote]

IT freeze with the game minimized D:

anyway thanks for your time :/


----------



## Hollywood

I tried each card by itself in the system, both in top and bottom slots. The newer rev 1.1 did run a degree or two hotter compared to the 1.0 card, however neither benefited from being alone physically - meaning when I put the other card back in and disabled SLI, the temperatures were the same.

Also I noticed that with the rev 1.0 older card now in the top slot, it uses 1.2120 volts just like the newer card. Yet it does not goto 1404mhz like the other card. So the better ASIC older card uses the same voltage however cannot achieve the same mhz as standard. The newer worse ASIC gets better speed, but runs slightly more hot.

How confusing!

By fan curve I mean, when you turn on the computer, the fans on these cards spins up quite high, about 80% I believe. It slows down once you enter Windows. Is there a way to make the cards not speed up on boot?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> IT freeze with the game minimized D:
> 
> anyway thanks for your time :/


Flash the stock bios and RMA that card! its defective card!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> I tried each card by itself in the system, both in top and bottom slots. The newer rev 1.1 did run a degree or two hotter compared to the 1.0 card, however neither benefited from being alone physically - meaning when I put the other card back in and disabled SLI, the temperatures were the same.
> 
> Also I noticed that with the rev 1.0 older card now in the top slot, it uses 1.2120 volts just like the newer card. Yet it does not goto 1404mhz like the other card. So the better ASIC older card uses the same voltage however cannot achieve the same mhz as standard. The newer worse ASIC gets better speed, but runs slightly more hot.
> 
> How confusing!
> 
> By fan curve I mean, when you turn on the computer, the fans on these cards spins up quite high, about 80% I believe. It slows down once you enter Windows. Is there a way to make the cards not speed up on boot?


All that normal for SLI setup nothing to worry about!

I understand now what you mean by fan curve, disable SLI and keep one card installed then go to gigabyte website and download gigabyte bios tool and update the card bios to the latest one ( the latest bios fix that problem ), then restart and make sure everything fine..

done the same for the other card, after that upload the bios from both card again


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> It's fine Dude


Ok there is a tiny bit of flicker on this one so I am going back to the 1493 and +7 on it.

I was thinking 1.268 was what it was set to before, but maybe not? Anyway I am very happy with 1500 on that 1493 bios unless you have other ideas?

Thanks again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Ok there is a tiny bit of flicker on this one so I am going back to the 1493 and +7 on it.
> 
> I was thinking 1.268 was what it was set to before, but maybe not? Anyway I am very happy with 1500 on that 1493 bios unless you have other ideas?
> 
> Thanks again


So you hit the wall for that card, as higher voltage didn't help you









the old bios (1493mhz ) have 1.249v flash it and call it a day


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So you hit the wall for that card, as higher voltage didn't help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the old bios (1493mhz ) have 1.249v flash it and call it a day


OK cool, I just realized when I was testing I left the fan on AUTO and the default curve, that was probably why I saw flickers eh? With these bios'es should I be using a customized fan curve? Usually when I have been testing I just set it to 100% fans for the test, but didn't with the 1.268v one. This is probably why I saw flickers I realize now.... Maybe I'll try it again. Just wondering if I should be able to leave the fans on AUTO or should I set a custom curve? Thanks


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> All that normal for SLI setup nothing to worry about!
> 
> I understand now what you mean by fan curve, disable SLI and keep one card installed then go to gigabyte website and download gigabyte bios tool and update the card bios to the latest one ( the latest bios fix that problem ), then restart and make sure everything fine..
> 
> done the same for the other card, after that upload the bios from both card again


HI! So to clarify, the fans running at fast speed until Windows, was something the fixed? And I follow the above to resolve it - it auto updates BIOS?

Also, after more testing, it looks like I shave about five degrees or so by having the higher ASIC rev 1.0 card in the top for the SLI arrangement.
However the voltages are reversed. The card in the top always runs 1.2120 at full speed, while the bottom card is at 1.1560 both at 1367 mhz.

Would you be able to adjust the BIOS files for me so that they are limited to 1.1560 voltage by default? We can then see what speed they do in SLI, hopefully still 1367mhz.

Should I do the BIOS update from Gigabyte first and reattach the dumps?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> OK cool, I just realized when I was testing I left the fan on AUTO and the default curve, that was probably why I saw flickers eh? With these bios'es should I be using a customized fan curve? Usually when I have been testing I just set it to 100% fans for the test, but didn't with the 1.268v one. This is probably why I saw flickers I realize now.... Maybe I'll try it again. Just wondering if I should be able to leave the fans on AUTO or should I set a custom curve? Thanks


No need for custom fan curve if the temp under 80c, with my bios no throttle until 88c








Quote:


> HI! So to clarify, the fans running at fast speed until Windows, was something the fixed? And I follow the above to resolve it - it auto updates BIOS?
> 
> Also, after more testing, it looks like I shave about five degrees or so by having the higher ASIC rev 1.0 card in the top for the SLI arrangement.
> However the voltages are reversed. The card in the top always runs 1.2120 at full speed, while the bottom card is at 1.1560 both at 1367 mhz.
> 
> Would you be able to adjust the BIOS files for me so that they are limited to 1.1560 voltage by default? We can then see what speed they do in SLI, hopefully still 1367mhz.
> 
> Should I do the BIOS update from Gigabyte first and reattach the dumps?


Yes update the bios from gigabyte and upload the new bios's here. I will made a good bios for you


----------



## Hollywood

Quickly, you say disable SLI and keep one card installed? Do you mean only have one card in the system? Because with only one card, SLI will disable itself.

Also, is it the program called [email protected] it wants to do a Windows installer setup.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Quickly, you say disable SLI and keep one card installed? Do you mean only have one card in the system? Because with only one card, SLI will disable itself.
> 
> Also, is it the program called [email protected] it wants to do a Windows installer setup.


Yes keep one card only to avoid any problem with gigabyte utility & yes setup that utility that's fine


----------



## Hollywood

Strange, only seems to happen with one card - the newer one. I'll do that one first at least.

Keep in mind I still do not know which BIOS file to use. My main complaint was not how to flash it, but which version to choose. Their site isn't straightforward and I see
nothing on their that looks any thing like my current BIOS versions.

To add more confusion, when I have only one card installed and look at GPUz (with no Nvidia driver installed) it says the BIOS ends in .B4 - it does this for both cards. But when I have a driver installed, it recognizes one of them as .B3 which is the older one.

Also when I do a back up of the BIOS file, the file name it wants to give it ends in .F2 and on their website they make comment about F# but nothing about F2 except this :
_
Please note:
You can only update to a VBIOS version of the same series.
If your VBIOS version is:
F1, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F2-F9._

Argh.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No need for custom fan curve if the temp under 80c, with my bios no throttle until 88c


Cool thanks. After gaming all day and testing more suddenly I got one flicker at 1493. Strangest thing because it had been fine for hours but now has a semi reproduceable flicker in firestrike.

I set the core to -1 for 1480 and now the flicker is gone again. So I hate to be a bother but when you get a chance *can you modify it down to 1480*? Thanks sir I let the heaven benchmark run on ultra / extreme all night long and it was totally stable and fine at 1480.

Just to make it even easier here is the latest bios with the 1493 set, hoping to get it to 1480:

Strix980Ti__1493mhz.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Marantz69

Hi,i have a KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition,hynix ram and ASIC is 75.2,can you please mod the attached bios,thx

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## TasManXT

Hey Mr-Dark!

Would you be so kind to help me with my Asus Strix Bios?
Card: ASUS STRIX GTX 970 DirectCU II OC (Samsung Memory)
Asic quality: 64,3 %

Thanks in advance.









GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## fredocini

Hello, I was wondering if I could get some help with making my bios 1509.3 mhz core and 7800 mhz memory clock. I'd like for the voltage to boost to 1.199v with if possible. I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti with 76.4% ASIC

Thank you in advanced!

GM200_G1_Gaming.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Hollywood

Hey Dark, please can you alter the attached BIOS. Voltage to 1.156 maximum. The rest can stay as it is.

Thanks.

GM204forHollywood.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Strange, only seems to happen with one card - the newer one. I'll do that one first at least.
> 
> Keep in mind I still do not know which BIOS file to use. My main complaint was not how to flash it, but which version to choose. Their site isn't straightforward and I see
> nothing on their that looks any thing like my current BIOS versions.
> 
> To add more confusion, when I have only one card installed and look at GPUz (with no Nvidia driver installed) it says the BIOS ends in .B4 - it does this for both cards. But when I have a driver installed, it recognizes one of them as .B3 which is the older one.
> 
> Also when I do a back up of the BIOS file, the file name it wants to give it ends in .F2 and on their website they make comment about F# but nothing about F2 except this :
> _
> Please note:
> You can only update to a VBIOS version of the same series.
> If your VBIOS version is:
> F1, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F2-F9._
> 
> Argh.


check your Pm's, the answer there








Quote:


> Cool thanks. After gaming all day and testing more suddenly I got one flicker at 1493. Strangest thing because it had been fine for hours but now has a semi reproduceable flicker in firestrike.
> 
> I set the core to -1 for 1470 and now the flicker is gone again lol. So I hate to be a bother but when you get a chance can you modify it down to 1480? Thanks sir


I tell you before, you will set on 1481mhz at the end









Strix980ti__1480mhz.zip 153k .zip file

Quote:


> Hi,i have a KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition,hynix ram and ASIC is 75.2,can you please mod the attached bios,thx GM204.zip 136k .zip


Hello there

give this a try

KFA2_970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the vrm & flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark!
> 
> Would you be so kind to help me with my Asus Strix Bios?
> Card: ASUS STRIX GTX 970 DirectCU II OC (Samsung Memory)
> Asic quality: 64,3 %
> 
> Thanks in advance. smile.gif
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip


Hello there

Give this a try

Strix970__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hello, I was wondering if I could get some help with making my bios 1509.3 mhz core and 7800 mhz memory clock. I'd like for the voltage to boost to 1.199v with if possible. I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti with 76.4% ASIC
> 
> Thank you in advanced!
> GM200_G1_Gaming.zip 152k .zip


Hello

Give this a try

980Ti_G1__Dark.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Hey Dark, please can you alter the attached BIOS. Voltage to 1.156 maximum. The rest can stay as it is.
> 
> Thanks. GM204forHollywood.zip 134k


I need specific clock is 1367mhz fine or 1405mhz or ???


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I need specific clock is 1367mhz fine or 1405mhz or ???


Do you have to set something different than what's on the BIOS already? I am happy with the clocks it produces, I just don't want it using 1.21 volts any more.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Do you have to set something different than what's on the BIOS already? I am happy with the clocks it produces, I just don't want it using 1.21 volts any more.


yes. give this a try

970G1_1367mhz.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I tell you before, you will set on 1481mhz at the end


Thanks again man, I was thinking that the whole time, like dang Mr-Dark sure knows his stuff, he called it that 1481 would be the final number. You are good man!

Happy holidays, hopefully I should be set now! Playing with it right at this moment, woohoo!


----------



## Jeggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GTX970Inno3d__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!


Hey I used this as a referance for modding my own bios file since I also have the Inno3D GTX 970. I set memory to 3.6GHz since it won't go higher.

I ended up with this file

Inno3DGTX970.zip 136k .zip file


However, for some strange reason the core clock speed is not applied after flashing. Memory clock goes to 3.6GHz but core stays on the original clock.
TDP also apply just fine.

Here is the original bios for my card

Inno3DGTX970BIOSOriginal.zip 136k .zip file


Also thanks in advance!

EDIT: forgot to add that my card is stable with 1450MHz on the core with an ASIC quality of 64.9%


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> yes. give this a try
> 
> 970G1_1367mhz.zip 137k .zip file


Hi there, two things.

When I went to flash, it said PCI subsystem ID mismatch. Firmware image ID is 1458.366F which does not match adapter 1458.366A.

Remember how I said that when there's only one card in the system and no drivers installed, it changes the BIOS of the old card to .B4 instead of .B3 at the end.

Well now I've removed the display driver and look at GPU-Z, the BIOS is showing ending .B4. I've redumped the file for you and attached it. Does this have something to do with the fail safe BIOS that's built into the cards? hope this difference doesn't affect anything!

GM204Rev1.0B4.zip 134k .zip file


Also in terms of voltage I noticed that you used a flat voltage across all three voltage entries. However the default cards have variance.
Can we not keep a similar variance pattern? Would the correct voltages then become :

1156.0mV-1156.0mV
1065.0mv -1115.0mV
1106.0mV-1156.0mV


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeggu*
> 
> Hey I used this as a referance for modding my own bios file since I also have the Inno3D GTX 970. I set memory to 3.6GHz since it won't go higher.
> 
> I ended up with this file
> 
> Inno3DGTX970.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> However, for some strange reason the core clock speed is not applied after flashing. Memory clock goes to 3.6GHz but core stays on the original clock.
> TDP also apply just fine.
> 
> Here is the original bios for my card
> 
> Inno3DGTX970BIOSOriginal.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also thanks in advance!
> 
> EDIT: forgot to add that my card is stable with 1450MHz on the core with an ASIC quality of 64.9%


Give this a try

Inno3DGTX970BIOS_Dark.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Hi there, two things.
> 
> When I went to flash, it said PCI subsystem ID mismatch. Firmware image ID is 1458.366F which does not match adapter 1458.366A.
> 
> Remember how I said that when there's only one card in the system and no drivers installed, it changes the BIOS of the old card to .B4 instead of .B3 at the end.
> 
> Well now I've removed the display driver and look at GPU-Z, the BIOS is showing ending .B4. I've redumped the file for you and attached it. Does this have something to do with the fail safe BIOS that's built into the cards? hope this difference doesn't affect anything! GM204Rev1.0B4.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> Also in terms of voltage I noticed that you used a flat voltage across all three voltage entries. However the default cards have variance.
> Can we not keep a similar variance pattern? Would the correct voltages then become :
> 
> 1156.0mV-1156.0mV
> 1065.0mv -1115.0mV
> 1106.0mV-1156.0mV


When you trying to flash my bios, one or both card installed ? if both are you sure you choose the right card to flash ? you should use nvflash --list to chose which one to flash..

the voltage variance at the stock isn't needed at all, my setting should work just fine..


----------



## Hollywood

I am using Nvflash.

There is only one card in the system and it's in the top/first slot.
It is the correct GPU as well (the older rev 1.0).

Do you understand what I mean about failsafe BIOS built into the cards. Is it possible it's trying to amend that one - though I don't understand why one would be a different version. The one I uploaded for you is done without any Nvidia drives installed - it's only showing as Microsoft Display Adapter. The video tutorial you posted, has the guy disabling the adapter, but that doesn't always work, so I did it the safer way.

The original one I sent you was when drivers were installed if that makes a difference.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> I am using Nvflash.
> 
> There is only one card in the system and it's in the top/first slot.
> It is the correct GPU as well (the older rev 1.0).
> 
> Do you understand what I mean about failsafe BIOS built into the cards. Is it possible it's trying to amend that one - though I don't understand why one would be a different version. The one I uploaded for you is done without any Nvidia drives installed - it's only showing as Microsoft Display Adapter. The video tutorial you posted, has the guy disabling the adapter, but that doesn't always work, so I did it the safer way.
> 
> The original one I sent you was when drivers were installed if that makes a difference.


Okay, install the driver and disable the card and try again.. that should work.

honestly i never flash or extract the bios without driver...


----------



## Hollywood

I will do that, however noticed you also changed the clocks to be 1367 full time, instead of a stock clock and a boost clock.

So to reconfirm, I want nothing changed except the maximum voltage from 1.212 to 1.156; however in doing so, the variable voltage also should be adjusted.
I appreciate that you say the same voltages will work across the board, but there's a reason they have variable voltage and since I am still testing things, all factors need to be accounted for.

If my numbers above were correct, then that's what they should be changed to.

Here is the file again when the driver is installed.

GM204.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Hi there, two things.
> 
> When I went to flash, it said PCI subsystem ID mismatch. Firmware image ID is 1458.366F which does not match adapter 1458.366A.
> 
> Remember how I said that when there's only one card in the system and no drivers installed, it changes the BIOS of the old card to .B4 instead of .B3 at the end.
> 
> Well now I've removed the display driver and look at GPU-Z, the BIOS is showing ending .B4. I've redumped the file for you and attached it. Does this have something to do with the fail safe BIOS that's built into the cards? hope this difference doesn't affect anything!
> 
> GM204Rev1.0B4.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also in terms of voltage I noticed that you used a flat voltage across all three voltage entries. However the default cards have variance.
> Can we not keep a similar variance pattern? Would the correct voltages then become :
> 
> 1156.0mV-1156.0mV
> 1065.0mv -1115.0mV
> 1106.0mV-1156.0mV


The old bios you sent to me is B3 while this B4.. this the B4 with custom setting

GM204_B4__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


The variance in voltage at stock bios to limit the software voltage control.. just leave my setting it will work just fine


----------



## Hollywood

I reenabled the adapter and it still shows .B4 even after a reboot. Not sure what the heck is going on. I flashed it any ways with your most recent copy and all the ID numbers matched. The flash completed.

Also, the file you amended shows these clocks



instead of these clocks with the stock and boost values intact.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> I reenabled the adapter and it still shows .B4 even after a reboot. Not sure what the heck is going on. I flashed it any ways with your most recent copy and all the ID numbers matched. The flash completed.
> 
> Also, the file you amended shows these clocks
> 
> 
> 
> instead of these clocks with the stock and boost values intact.


that's good! so what happen now everything work just fine ? 1367mhz @1.156v ?


----------



## Marantz69

Hi Mr dark,thx for the rom for my kfa2 970,works a treat.thx


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> that's good! so what happen now everything work just fine ? 1367mhz @1.156v ?


Yes, it's 1.156v. The clocks are wrong though. I want boost enabled - everything left how it was. I would try to do this myself, however the Boost States are different and I am not certain what to do.

Yours



Original


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Yes, it's 1.156v. The clocks are wrong though. I want boost enabled - everything left how it was. I would try to do this myself, however the Boost States are different and I am not certain what to do.
> 
> Yours
> 
> 
> 
> Original


Why you want boost enable ?


----------



## Hollywood

That's how I want it please. As I mentioned, everything should be as it was, sans the voltage.
I've accepted your suggestion to use the same voltage though an explanation would be nice if you would.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> That's how I want it please. As I mentioned, everything should be as it was, sans the voltage.
> I've accepted your suggestion to use the same voltage though an explanation would be nice if you would.


Boost on + custom voltage setting will not work as I want.. I'm sorry for that


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Boost on + custom voltage setting will not work as I want.. I'm sorry for that


Do you mean Boost will not work if you have the voltage set the same for all entries like you have done at 1.156?

Will it still work with a variable voltage, like I suggested earlier?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Do you mean Boost will not work if you have the voltage set the same for all entries like you have done at 1.156?
> 
> Will it still work with a variable voltage, like I suggested earlier?


I mean the limit to 1.156v.. boost work with stock voltage table is better, each CLK with different voltage...

Why you want Boost ?


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I mean the limit to 1.156v.. boost work with stock voltage table is better, each CLK with different voltage...
> 
> Why you want Boost ?


Boost is a part of the default feature set, and I want as close to stock as possible. I cannot state it any more plainly, I only wanted the cards to stop using 1.212 volts. I have already seen that they can work at full speed on 1.156 and that's what I want to do for the primary card.

I have just tested it and things are running fine, but obviously it's not using Boost.

If it's something you are not capable of doing, I understand. Do let me know though before I flash back to stock.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Boost is a part of the default feature set, and I want as close to stock as possible. I cannot state it any more plainly, I only wanted the cards to stop using 1.212 volts. I have already seen that they can work at full speed on 1.156 and that's what I want to do for the primary card.
> 
> I have just tested it and things are running fine, but obviously it's not using Boost.
> 
> If it's something you are not capable of doing, I understand. Do let me know though before I flash back to stock.


hmmm, the stock bios is your answer. no point from my work if you want the stock clock with boost on!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Boost is a part of the default feature set, and I want as close to stock as possible. I cannot state it any more plainly, I only wanted the cards to stop using 1.212 volts. I have already seen that they can work at full speed on 1.156 and that's what I want to do for the primary card.
> 
> I have just tested it and things are running fine, but obviously it's not using Boost.
> 
> If it's something you are not capable of doing, I understand. Do let me know though before I flash back to stock.


If all you want is for the voltage to be reduced, what's stopping you from opening a BIOS Tweaker program and changing the voltages yourself? The programs are fairly straightforward, especially for just changing voltages.

For this, you would only need to concern yourself with the Voltage Tab, ignore the other tabs if you just want lower volts.


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If all you want is for the voltage to be reduced, what's stopping you from opening a BIOS Tweaker program and changing the voltages yourself? The programs are fairly straightforward, especially for just changing voltages.
> 
> For this, you would only need to concern yourself with the Voltage Tab, ignore the other tabs if you just want lower volts.


What's stopping me is not knowing whether there's other things that get affected or need amending.

Mr Dark can you confirm? Nothing needs to be changed with CLK or other tabs or entires?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hmmm, the stock bios is your answer. no point from my work if you want the stock clock with boost on!


That's exactly why I need your help. I want is to undervolt, using similar pattern to the stock voltage spread and to have relative power levels and Boost enabled.
Wouldn't you agree that's more custom than having you simply move three sliders or inputting a new single clock speed?

Now, I have amended the voltage numbers based on what I proposed earlier, keeping mind in the variance the stock voltages have.
With that in place, the card maxes out at 1291mhz at 1.107v instead of 1367 at 1.516v

So clearly yes I can 'just change' the voltage, but it doesn't provide the desired result. Hence why I need your expertise to help me fine tune it as I don't know what other things may have changed or need to be changed to accommodate the voltage amendment.


----------



## RichardNixon

I could use some help. I have an Asus Strix 980 TI (non-OC) and I can't seem to get past the TDP throttling. I've tried using the settings from the 980 ti megathread that should give me 1.281V and 121% power limit, but hwmonitor keeps reporting I'm stuck at 1.212 and I don't understand why.

I have a custom water cooling loop and I can't seem to make my temps go over 35*C so I can take some serious OC. I plan to leave the system on 24/7 so I'd like the card to be able to downclock at night when it's not in use and the OC settings will be used for gaming (not extreme benching) so I don't want anything high enough to kill the card. I'd like to be able to set my own freq in afterburner so please don't fix that setting, I just need help getting more voltage drawn. ASIC score is 66%



bios.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> What's stopping me is not knowing whether there's other things that get affected or need amending.
> 
> Mr Dark can you confirm? Nothing needs to be changed with CLK or other tabs or entires?
> That's exactly why I need your help. I want is to undervolt, using similar pattern to the stock voltage spread and to have relative power levels and Boost enabled.
> Wouldn't you agree that's more custom than having you simply move three sliders or inputting a new single clock speed?
> 
> Now, I have amended the voltage numbers based on what I proposed earlier, keeping mind in the variance the stock voltages have.
> With that in place, the card maxes out at 1291mhz at 1.107v instead of 1367 at 1.516v
> 
> So clearly yes I can 'just change' the voltage, but it doesn't provide the desired result. Hence why I need your expertise to help me fine tune it as I don't know what other things may have changed or need to be changed to accommodate the voltage amendment.


If you change the voltage with boost on the core clock will be super low, that's how the boost work..

the only way for solid core clock under load is boost off!
Quote:


> I could use some help. I have an Asus Strix 980 TI (non-OC) and I can't seem to get past the TDP throttling. I've tried using the settings from the 980 ti megathread that should give me 1.281V and 121% power limit, but hwmonitor keeps reporting I'm stuck at 1.212 and I don't understand why.
> 
> I have a custom water cooling loop and I can't seem to make my temps go over 35*C so I can take some serious OC. I plan to leave the system on 24/7 so I'd like the card to be able to downclock at night when it's not in use and the OC settings will be used for gaming (not extreme benching) so I don't want anything high enough to kill the card. I'd like to be able to set my own freq in afterburner so please don't fix that setting, I just need help getting more voltage drawn. ASIC score is 66%
> 
> bios.zip 153k .zip fil


Hello

Give this a try

Strix-980Ti__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 1.250v & higher TDP& all voltage slider unlocked to 1.250v

I doubt your card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the VRM but lets hope its not


----------



## RichardNixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Strix-980Ti__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 1.250v & higher TDP& all voltage slider unlocked to 1.250v
> 
> I doubt your card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the VRM but lets hope its not


Thanks, I'll give it a try tonight. It looks like you unlocked the extra sliders in the voltage table and then set the top four to 1.25V, then you upped the entries in the power table to increase TDP and played with the boost table to do a bios overclock, right?

If I wanted to try adding a bit more power (1.281V at the max) would I just change the first 4 sliders in the voltage table to 1281mV and raise the last few bins in the voltage table accordingly?

I'll post back in a few hours to see how the version you provided worked and if I need to add any more volts. Thanks!


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you change the voltage with boost on the core clock will be super low, that's how the boost work..
> 
> the only way for solid core clock under load is boost off!
> 
> Clock speeds are set in multiple places and have a table of P states that define speeds at different voltages or power draws. It's not going to go any lower (or higher) than what is set in the P states. Otherwise, why define them with values?
> 
> I changed the voltage, with my variables. Nothing about the clocks changed except the maximum clock as I reported back previously.
> 
> What went wrong? I don't know.
> 
> My voltage calculations are incorrect?
> or
> There's more to it then changing just the top three voltage fields?
> 
> I ask you again, do YOU know how to limit the maximum voltage the card can use, and still retain all the normal features/behavior that the card was sold with?
> Isn't that just the opposite of what you would do when you over volt? I mean over volt and customize, not just set a flat voltage that's higher than stock.
> 
> I want to be clear about his, because I like eveyything else about the GPU and how it behaves. I just don't want it using 1.212 volts - it doesn't need to, to achieve these clocks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a try tonight. It looks like you unlocked the extra sliders in the voltage table and then set the top four to 1.25V, then you upped the entries in the power table to increase TDP and played with the boost table to do a bios overclock, right?
> 
> If I wanted to try adding a bit more power (1.281V at the max) would I just change the first 4 sliders in the voltage table to 1281mV and raise the last few bins in the voltage table accordingly?
> 
> I'll post back in a few hours to see how the version you provided worked and if I need to add any more volts. Thanks!


First of all report back about the voltage under load with my bios. if you see 1.212v max then your card is voltage locked but if you see 1.250v then you have a room up to 1.275v!









@Hollywood

Dude, understand me limiting the voltage to 1.156v and everything else at stock isn't good, the core clock will stay under 67c, why you hate boost off ?

with boost off the core clock will be 1367mhz @1.156v no throttle, no problem, also the card will IDLE at low clock/voltage. what is the problem with that ?


----------



## Wongo

hello it's possible to unlock (it's not possible to increase the core voltage in msi after burner not apply) and oc my galax gtx 970 exoc be with bios ?

maximum oc stable in msi its 1500 core clock (+121) at this time

gpu-z with render test (stock)
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/52/1450807002-debase.png

my bios
http://www.sendbox.fr/2fe78c66c7811d27/GM204.rom

thanks and sorry for my english


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wongo*
> 
> hello it's possible to unlock (it's not possible to increase the core voltage in msi after burner not apply) and oc my galax gtx 970 exoc be with bios ?
> 
> maximum oc stable in msi its 1500 core clock (+121) at this time
> 
> gpu-z with render test (stock)
> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/52/1450807002-debase.png
> 
> my bios
> http://www.sendbox.fr/2fe78c66c7811d27/GM204.rom
> 
> thanks and sorry for my english


Hello there

Give this a try

Galax970__Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz * 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off

since your card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the VRM this the best bios for that card


----------



## RichardNixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> First of all report back about the voltage under load with my bios. if you see 1.212v max then your card is voltage locked but if you see 1.250v then you have a room up to 1.275v!


I'll find out. Are there any reports of the Strix 980 ti actually being voltage locked so I should be concerned?


----------



## Wongo

tdp is effective or i will need modify this in msi afterburner ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> I'll find out. Are there any reports of the Strix 980 ti actually being voltage locked so I should be concerned?


Yes. Latest Strix card is locked to 1.212v both version the OC and the non Oc







, while old Strix unlocked up to 1.275v
Quote:


> tdp is effective or i will need modify this in msi afterburner ?


effective for sure no need for Afterburner at all, maybe if you want to push the core clock farther


----------



## Wongo

before your bios my gpu it's locked to 1.2000v but now it's 1.2120

thank you


----------



## D3XXX

Bios.zip 273k .zip file


Hey there mister Dark. My friend has this SLI setup, they are two different cards, but I believe they are actually structurally the same. Both bioses are included in the zip.

He's currently having temp problems and not really sure why right now, I'm getting him to make a custom curve with afterburner and see if that won't fix things, but he is noticing throttling a lot.

I was thinking like 1400 MHz, max Hynix boost and a low enough but stable voltage.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TasManXT

Quote:


> Quote:
> Hey Mr-Dark!
> 
> Would you be so kind to help me with my Asus Strix Bios?
> Card: ASUS STRIX GTX 970 DirectCU II OC (Samsung Memory)
> Asic quality: 64,3 %
> 
> Thanks in advance. smile.gif
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Strix970__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!


Working great so far. Running more stress testing. (and also some daily testing)

You are great!


----------



## RichardNixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Strix-980Ti__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 1.250v & higher TDP& all voltage slider unlocked to 1.250v
> 
> I doubt your card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the VRM but lets hope its not


OK I've tried the new bios. I'm worried I have a hardware voltage lock. Afterburner will only let me set 102% power limit and if I try to set voltage +anything it just resets to +0.

My firestrike score went down a bit and this is what I see during testing:


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> OK I've tried the new bios. I'm worried I have a hardware voltage lock. Afterburner will only let me set 102% power limit and if I try to set voltage +anything it just resets to +0.
> 
> My firestrike score went down a bit and this is what I see during testing:


then i had bios made from mr dark for my asus 980 ti strix, i had to leave powertarget default, meaning 100% is like 480watt of full load







dont worry its normal, and voltage you cant control otherwise true the the mod of the bios i assume, atleast he locked mine to 1.274 ( monitored in msi afterburner with default skin!! )


----------



## RichardNixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> then i had bios made from mr dark for my asus 980 ti strix, i had to leave powertarget default, meaning 100% is like 480watt of full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry its normal, and voltage you cant control otherwise true the the mod of the bios i assume, atleast he locked mine to 1.274 ( monitored in msi afterburner with default skin!! )


Do you have the older bios version ending in 2B?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> Do you have the older bios version ending in 2B?


im on bios version 84.00.36.00.2B


----------



## RichardNixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> im on bios version 84.00.36.00.2B


I think you have the good version of these cards







If I understand correctly, it sounds like Asus started shipping bad versions in October with a bios ending in 83. Hold on to yours, it's rare and special. I'm jealous.

I'll try to OC as far as I can before voltage gives me trouble. I actually am able to go a lot higher in clock frequency than I used to, so maybe it is a performance gain. I'll report back once I max out the OC and find where I'm limited.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> I think you have the good version of these cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I understand correctly, it sounds like Asus started shipping bad versions in October with a bios ending in 83. Hold on to yours, it's rare and special. I'm jealous.
> 
> I'll try to OC as far as I can before voltage gives me trouble. I actually am able to go a lot higher in clock frequency than I used to, so maybe it is a performance gain. I'll report back once I max out the OC and find where I'm limited.


wow realy? sad to hear they bumped down the quality







and i must be lucky cause i had my card for 3 weeks now lol! i even had her on water with mr dark bios, just for the fun of it, she runs fast... very fast







i will keep her and beat her yes







but for now air is fine..


----------



## microtech

Hey Mr-Dark,

Everything has been pretty great with this 1480 at 1.249, for days I have been gaming with it and never had a hiccup, until today I had a tiny microstutter for less than a second. When this happened the GPU usage went all the way to 0 then jumped back up to normal. I have no idea if this was just my computer somehow or if it was the overclock. It got me thinking though, I wonder if it would be OK / a good idea to try the 1480 Mhz with the higher voltage (1.268 I believe it was) just to see if it is that extra bit more stable? Or does that sound like a bad idea (really not sure, it just occurred to me as something to try to make sure it never stutters again). I wonder if it seems reasonable to you? I was able to modify the 1480 bios using that higher voltage bios you gave me, I opened them side by side and adjusted it.

I wonder though if you think it is a good idea / safe to run it at 1480 / 1.268, do you think that could make it slightly more stable? Or is this a bad idea for any reason? Thanks!


----------



## equlizer34

I am tempted to try the bios for my 2x strix 980 ti's but dont feel like a guinea pig









My bios is: 84:00:36:00:AS10 Date 7/22/15. As it stands my cards crash at 1475 core and 7400 ram


----------



## RichardNixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> I am tempted to try the bios for my 2x strix 980 ti's but dont feel like a guinea pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bios is: 84:00:36:00:AS10 Date 7/22/15. As it stands my cards crash at 1475 core and 7400 ram


Huh, haven't seen that bios yet.

Don't worry about it, bios modding is relatively safe as long as you don't miss a 0 and add a huge amount of voltage. I've flashed bad bios and just booted to command line and reflashed.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Bios.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hey there mister Dark. My friend has this SLI setup, they are two different cards, but I believe they are actually structurally the same. Both bioses are included in the zip.
> 
> He's currently having temp problems and not really sure why right now, I'm getting him to make a custom curve with afterburner and see if that won't fix things, but he is noticing throttling a lot.
> 
> I was thinking like 1400 MHz, max Hynix boost and a low enough but stable voltage.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hello there

your friend have 2 different card, one G1 and the other is the windforce version.. but no problem both bios have same setting now

new bios setting

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & stock voltage 1.218v & higher TDP & boost off & custom fan curve!

Gigabyte_SLI__Dark.zip 276k .zip file

Quote:


> Working great so far. Running more stress testing. (and also some daily testing)
> 
> You are great!


Glad its working for yo








Quote:


> OK I've tried the new bios. I'm worried I have a hardware voltage lock. Afterburner will only let me set 102% power limit and if I try to set voltage +anything it just resets to +0.
> 
> My firestrike score went down a bit and this is what I see during testing:


Voltage locked Dude







, with my bios no need to adjust the TDP anymore as 100% equal to 150% at stock bios.. you can push the core clock farther

Quote:


> then i had bios made from mr dark for my asus 980 ti strix, i had to leave powertarget default, meaning 100% is like 480watt of full load tongue.gif dont worry its normal, and voltage you cant control otherwise true the the mod of the bios i assume, atleast he locked mine to 1.274 ( monitored in msi afterburner with default skin!! )


Your card is unlocked up to 1.275v, different card








Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> Everything has been pretty great with this 1480 at 1.249, for days I have been gaming with it and never had a hiccup, until today I had a tiny microstutter for less than a second. When this happened the GPU usage went all the way to 0 then jumped back up to normal. I have no idea if this was just my computer somehow or if it was the overclock. It got me thinking though, I wonder if it would be OK / a good idea to try the 1480 Mhz with the higher voltage (1.268 I believe it was) just to see if it is that extra bit more stable? Or does that sound like a bad idea (really not sure, it just occurred to me as something to try to make sure it never stutters again). I wonder if it seems reasonable to you? I was able to modify the 1480 bios using that higher voltage bios you gave me, I opened them side by side and adjusted it.
> 
> I wonder though if you think it is a good idea / safe to run it at 1480 / 1.268, do you think that could make it slightly more stable? Or is this a bad idea for any reason? Thanks!


Gpu usage drop to 0% mean driver problem or unstable core clock, but we should make sure its the core clock..

Use your pc as normal if that happen again report back so we can work on a new bios








Quote:


> I am tempted to try the bios for my 2x strix 980 ti's but dont feel like a guinea pig smile.gif
> 
> My bios is: 84:00:36:00:AS10 Date 7/22/15. As it stands my cards crash at 1475 core and 7400 ram


upload your stock bios here, so i can help you


----------



## superino

hello, you can unlock both voltage power limit is?
fan to 40%
thanks a lot
Zotac 980 Ti AMP Extreme
bios version 84.00.41.00.18

Bios.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Gpu usage drop to 0% mean driver problem or unstable core clock, but we should make sure its the core clock..


Hey sir, yes I see. I wonder if you think that it is safe / a good idea to try 1480 at the 1.268 volts? That is what I am running now, seems more stable, does it make sense that it would be a bit more stable with that added voltage? Any reason you can think of not to try it at 1.268 volts? Thanks sir!


----------



## sickofitall

Hi, can you unlock voltage and power target for this bios?

Asus gtx 980 strix

bios980.zip 197k .zip file


Thank you in advance


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superino*
> 
> hello, you can unlock both voltage power limit is?
> fan to 40%
> thanks a lot
> Zotac 980 Ti AMP Extreme
> bios version 84.00.41.00.18
> 
> Bios.zip 146k .zip file


Hello

Yes, I can unlock the power limit but the voltage slider will not work with my bios. but i can set a higher voltage for the card, Just need specific value

also what about the fan curve ? what you mean by 40% fan speed ?
Quote:


> Hey sir, yes I see. I wonder if you think that it is safe / a good idea to try 1480 at the 1.268 volts? That is what I am running now, seems more stable, does it make sense that it would be a bit more stable with that added voltage? Any reason you can think of not to try it at 1.268 volts? Thanks sir!


Yes, its safe if the card need that voltage so no problem. upload your current bios so i can change the voltage for yo








Quote:


> Hi, can you unlock voltage and power target for this bios?
> 
> Asus gtx 980 strix
> 
> bios980.zip 197k .zip file
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hello there

Here is the best bios for the Strix 980

980-Strix_Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v so to get stable 1.212v under load the boost should be Off! flash that bios and push the core clock until the driver crash!

in general the Strix 980 capable for 1500/8000


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, its safe if the card need that voltage so no problem. upload your current bios so i can change the voltage for yo


Ok great, I attempted to do the voltage increase myself and I think I did it correctly. If you do have a sec please do verify.

Here is the original 1480 before the voltage increase:

Strix980ti__1480mhz.zip 153k .zip file


here is what I modified it to so now it's 1480 at 1.268 volts (I used the 1506 / 1.268 volt one you made for me as a guide, I think it's right):

MyStrix.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Ok great, I attempted to do the voltage increase myself and I think I did it correctly. If you do have a sec please do verify.
> 
> Here is the original 1480 before the voltage increase:
> 
> Strix980ti__1480mhz.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> here is what I modified it to so now it's 1480 at 1.268 volts (I used the 1506 / 1.268 volt one you made for me as a guide, I think it's right):
> 
> MyStrix.zip 152k .zip file


It's fine, go ahead


----------



## superino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes, I can unlock the power limit but the voltage slider will not work with my bios. but i can set a higher voltage for the card, Just need specific value
> 
> also what about the fan curve ? what you mean by 40% fan speed ?
> 
> Yes, its safe if the card need that voltage so no problem. upload your current bios so i can change the voltage for yo


thank you. I need a bios unlocked, and a TDP of 150%
and the fan default 40%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superino*
> 
> thank you. I need a bios unlocked, and a TDP of 150%
> and the fan default 40%


Okay, is 1.26v fine for you ? w 1506mhz core clock ? also what you mean by 40% fan speed ? as minimum speed or under load ?


----------



## StonedAlex

Would you mind editing the bios for my 970 strix? i'd like the voltage to be set to 1.212v, the power target unlocked, disabled boost/throttling, and core clock set to 1350.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


thanks in advance!


----------



## johnd0e

Hello, im looking to get a bios made for my two 970's. Currently im sitting at 1520MHz at 1.25V with kboost enabled and my memory in GPU-Z is at 2000.7MHz(7500MHz?), but during benchmarks my cards throttle hitting a lowest of 1493MHz. In gpu-z my PerfCap is due to PWR,VREL,VOp and SLI, Also TDP is maxing out at 110%(it bounces around between 108 and 110). Looking for anything that could idealy gain some extra performance or just keep me stable at 1520 with no throttling. My ASIC values are 74.7 and 77.5. this is my first time dabbling with such stuff so i'm leaving it to those with better judgement and more experience to decide whats a good start to try tweaking on.

thanks much.

970SLIBIOSs.zip 273k .zip file


Also sorry for the long post haha


----------



## equlizer34

Here is my bios for the Strix 980 ti

GM200.zip 153k .zip file


They are air cooled, dont plan on water. Be gentle


----------



## superino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, is 1.26v fine for you ? w 1506mhz core clock ? also what you mean by 40% fan speed ? as minimum speed or under load ?


ok 1506 core 7800 memory, 40% fan minimum speed.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hello, im looking to get a bios made for my two 970's. Currently im sitting at 1520MHz at 1.25V with kboost enabled and my memory in GPU-Z is at 2000.7MHz(7500MHz?), but during benchmarks my cards throttle hitting a lowest of 1493MHz. In gpu-z my PerfCap is due to PWR,VREL,VOp and SLI, Also TDP is maxing out at 110%(it bounces around between 108 and 110). Looking for anything that could idealy gain some extra performance or just keep me stable at 1520 with no throttling. My ASIC values are 74.7 and 77.5. this is my first time dabbling with such stuff so i'm leaving it to those with better judgement and more experience to decide whats a good start to try tweaking on.
> 
> thanks much.
> 
> 970SLIBIOSs.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also sorry for the long post haha


@ Mr-Dark
We have the same cards. This is what I've been using for the last 2 weeks. Should work on both cards. It may help johnd0e...

experimental_1506.5_8000MHz_1.243v_288w-v2.zip 136k .zip file

1506.5/8000MHz 288W TDP/Max Power and 1.243V


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Would you mind editing the bios for my 970 strix? i'd like the voltage to be set to 1.212v, the power target unlocked, disabled boost/throttling, and core clock set to 1350.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!


Here yo go

Strix-970__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


100% matching what you want








Quote:


> Hello, im looking to get a bios made for my two 970's. Currently im sitting at 1520MHz at 1.25V with kboost enabled and my memory in GPU-Z is at 2000.7MHz(7500MHz?), but during benchmarks my cards throttle hitting a lowest of 1493MHz. In gpu-z my PerfCap is due to PWR,VREL,VOp and SLI, Also TDP is maxing out at 110%(it bounces around between 108 and 110). Looking for anything that could idealy gain some extra performance or just keep me stable at 1520 with no throttling. My ASIC values are 74.7 and 77.5. this is my first time dabbling with such stuff so i'm leaving it to those with better judgement and more experience to decide whats a good start to try tweaking on.
> 
> thanks much.
> 
> 970SLIBIOSs.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> Also sorry for the long post haha


Hello mate

Give this a try

EVGA970s__Dark.zip 273k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & memory clock 2000mhz ( 8ghz effective ) & 1.262v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle!

No need to adjust anything all effective from the bios! you can use MSI AB to push the core clock farther!

GL
Quote:


> Here is my bios for the Strix 980 ti
> 
> GM200.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> They are air cooled, dont plan on water. Be gentle smile.gif


Here you go

Strix-Ti__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory (7.4ghz eff ) & 1.212v & higher TDP & No throttle!

you card is voltage locked to 1.212v. why Asus do that ?








Quote:


> ok 1506 core 7800 memory, 40% fan minimum speed.


Here you go!

Zotac_980ti_AMP_Dark.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> @ Mr-Dark
> We have the same cards. This is what I've been using for the last 2 weeks. Should work on both cards. It may help johnd0e...
> experimental_1506.5_8000MHz_1.243v_288w-v2.zip 136k .zip file
> 1506.5/8000MHz 288W TDP/Max Power and 1.243V


Your bios should work just fine but need to max the TDP slider from MSI AB, also he have 2 different card EVGA 3975 & 3979..

Still why you keep the TDP slider effective ? you love MSI AB ?


----------



## Mchccjg12

Hello!

I have an EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0, using the normal air cooler it comes with.

Stock BIOS:

Default_980SC.zip 137k .zip file


I've managed to get a stable overclock at 1480/3800 Memory (7.8GHz effective) But when I use 3DMark Firestrike, the card will throttle due to hitting the power limit. That means I also can't increase the voltage from 1.225v to 1.25v so I can try to get over 1500MHz without hitting the power limit. Could you modify the BIOS file to only increase the power target limit/TDP? I would prefer the voltages and everything else to stay the same if possible, since I prefer to use EVGA Precision X To modify that stuff myself.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mchccjg12*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0, using the normal air cooler it comes with.
> 
> Stock BIOS:
> 
> Default_980SC.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've managed to get a stable overclock at 1480/3800 Memory (7.8GHz effective) But when I use 3DMark Firestrike, the card will throttle due to hitting the power limit. That means I also can't increase the voltage from 1.225v to 1.25v so I can try to get over 1500MHz without hitting the power limit. Could you modify the BIOS file to only increase the power target limit/TDP? I would prefer the voltages and everything else to stay the same if possible, since I prefer to use EVGA Precision X To modify that stuff myself.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hello

2 bios there

EVGA980__Dark.zip 276k .zip file


First bios "TDP only" higher TDP limit + voltage unlocked up to 1.26v from any OC software.. but the card will throttle at 67c duo to boost still on

second bios " Dark Oc" core clock 1506mhz & 7.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off... No throttle!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello mate
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA970s__Dark.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & memory clock 2000mhz ( 8ghz effective ) & 1.262v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle!
> 
> No need to adjust anything all effective from the bios! you can use MSI AB to push the core clock farther!
> 
> GL


thanks, works great. Holds perfect at 1518Mhz and has no perfCap yet and my bottom card see's a highest of 67C. Can i adjust the Core clock via precisionx16 as well?

thanks again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> thanks, works great. Holds perfect at 1518Mhz and has no perfCap yet and my bottom card see's a highest of 67C. Can i adjust the Core clock via precisionx16 as well?
> 
> thanks again.


Nice! now you can use any OC software to push the clock farther


----------



## Spectre-

GM200.zip 152k .zip file
]

Hi

Would i be able to get my bios TDP and voltage unlocked to 150% and 1.3

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> ]
> 
> Hi
> 
> Would i be able to get my bios TDP and voltage unlocked to 150% and 1.3
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hello there

Give this a try

GM200_TDP.zip 152k .zip file


Voltage up to 1.281v + TDP slider up to 153%


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GM200_TDP.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Voltage up to 1.281v + TDP slider up to 153%


thanks a lot


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> thanks a lot


you'r welcome!

Keep in mind that not the best bios for OC, we can work on a better bios once you report back w final stable clock for that card


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you'r welcome!
> 
> Keep in mind that not the best bios for OC, we can work on a better bios once you report back w final stable clock for that card


its only for benching really


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> its only for benching really


kk, GL there


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> kk, GL there


the bios is a bit wierd with my card and is causing wierd crashes

i even underclocked so that my stable clocks would run

any reasons for this?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> the bios is a bit wierd with my card and is causing wierd crashes
> 
> i even underclocked so that my stable clocks would run
> 
> any reasons for this?


I think its the voltage change with boost on the problem..we should try voltage locked w boost off.. Let me know if you want to try that


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think its the voltage change with boost on the problem..we should try voltage locked w boost off.. Let me know if you want to try that


i can try that out too

i dont really mind


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i can try that out too
> 
> i dont really mind


Okay. Tell me about the max stable clock @voltage? for that card ? So i can help you farther


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay. Tell me about the max stable clock @voltage? for that card ? So i can help you farther


max game stable clocks are 1460/2000 @ 1.187

but i really just want stability for benchmarking


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> max game stable clocks are 1460/2000 @ 1.187
> 
> but i really just want stability for benchmarking


Okay this bios should be fine for benchmark

GM200_Bench.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 1.275v , no need to adjust the voltage/TDP anymore, just use any OC software to push the clock farther


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay this bios should be fine for benchmark
> 
> GM200_Bench.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 1.275v , no need to adjust the voltage/TDP anymore, just use any OC software to push the clock farther


thanks a lot
ill try it tonight


----------



## microtech

Hey Mr Dark,

I keep playing with this bios and after turning up the fans it seems it will run at 1506 at the 1.268 volts nicely, and I can run 10 benchmarks in a row and only maybe one will have a single flicker. Since it seems so freaking close to being stable at 1506 is it maybe possible to try the voltage any higher than 1.268? I notice you talking about 1.275 with some cards and I wonder if you think this Asus Strix 980 TI could handle a bit more voltage to try?

Here is the bios for reference, if you have a chance can you increase the voltage to the next increment if you think it's safe?

StrixOriginal.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> I keep playing with this bios and after turning up the fans it seems it will run at 1506 at the 1.268 volts nicely, and I can run 10 benchmarks in a row and only maybe one will have a single flicker. Since it seems so freaking close to being stable at 1506 is it maybe possible to try the voltage any higher than 1.268? I notice you talking about 1.275 with some cards and I wonder if you think this Asus Strix 980 TI could handle a bit more voltage to try?
> 
> Here is the bios for reference, if you have a chance can you increase the voltage to the next increment if you think it's safe?
> 
> StrixOriginal.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Up to 1.275v is fine.. try this one

Strix-1.27v_Dark.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Up to 1.275v is fine.. try this one
> 
> Strix-1.27v_Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Thanks again sir! For some reason it seems WORSE with the higher voltage. Weird....

I think I've determined the perfect spot is 1501 / 1.268

When you get a chance can you set this one to be the 1501? It is already 1.268:

MyStrix.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Thanks again sir! For some reason it seems WORSE with the higher voltage. Weird....
> 
> I think I've determined the perfect spot is 1501 / 1.268
> 
> When you get a chance can you set this one to be the 1501? It is already 1.268:
> 
> MyStrix.zip 152k .zip file


Sound like the wall for your chip... We cant use any clock each jump 13mhz so 1493-1506-1519..etc


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like the wall for your chip... We cant use any clock each jump 13mhz so 1493-1506-1519..etc


Oh interesting thanks for that info too.

In that case can you set it to 1493 at 1.268 volts? That seems to be the one combo we haven't done yet haha, if I knew how to do that I would. Should be my last request and I'll lock in at that 1493 / 1.268v

Actually I just realized I could take one of the earlier 1493's and change the voltage myself, that I know how to do!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Oh interesting thanks for that info too.
> 
> In that case can you set it to 1493 at 1.268 volts? That seems to be the one combo we haven't done yet haha, if I knew how to do that I would. Should be my last request and I'll lock in at that 1493 / 1.268v
> 
> Actually I just realized I could take one of the earlier 1493's and change the voltage myself, that I know how to do!


Here yo go

MyStrix_1493mh.zip 153k .zip file


If you want to change the clock look at Common +Boost table + Boost state.. change all 1493mhz clock to what you want


----------



## equlizer34

I'm the one with the Strix 980 Ti. Can i use the bios you modded for both cards or do i need to send you the bios for the other card too? Thx, I also noticed that you changed all 3 OC modes to the same values. Is that done for a specific reason? Just curious









Here is my bios for the Strix 980Ti
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Strix-970__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 100% matching what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mate
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA970s__Dark.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & memory clock 2000mhz ( 8ghz effective ) & 1.262v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle!
> 
> No need to adjust anything all effective from the bios! you can use MSI AB to push the core clock farther!
> 
> GL
> Here you go
> 
> Strix-Ti__Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory (7.4ghz eff ) & 1.212v & higher TDP & No throttle!
> 
> you card is voltage locked to 1.212v. why Asus do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> Zotac_980ti_AMP_Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Your bios should work just fine but need to max the TDP slider from MSI AB, also he have 2 different card EVGA 3975 & 3979..
> 
> Still why you keep the TDP slider effective ? you love MSI AB ?


----------



## superino

Zotac_980ti_AMP_Dark.zip 146k .zip file
thank you
But MSI AB TDP limit 101% normal?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> I'm the one with the Strix 980 Ti. Can i use the bios you modded for both cards or do i need to send you the bios for the other card too? Thx, I also noticed that you changed all 3 OC modes to the same values. Is that done for a specific reason? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my bios for the Strix 980Ti


Hello

Yes. you can use same bios for both card since they have same stock bios.. what you mean bu 3 Oc mode ? some picture will help..
Quote:


> Zotac_980ti_AMP_Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> thank you
> But MSI AB TDP limit 101% normal?


Hello

No need to adjust the TDP anymore as 100% equal to 150% at stock bios


----------



## vaques

Dear Mr-Dark,

I tried many bios for my Evga 980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 (4995) with same issues...the motherboard stuck during boot and the gpu seems bricked. I saved my gpu replaced my original bios (using another vga on pcie 16x):

GM200-evga-4995.zip 146k .zip file


Could you unlock max tdp, max voltage, no boost and checks of temp/fan?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Joker35

I posted in the other thread about the BIOS version being different. I have the .72 version and there are some differences in the power table tab at the bottom. For example, min has a 50% minimum slider but the one for the .71 version shows 59%.

Any idea on how I can get past this?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaques*
> 
> Dear Mr-Dark,
> 
> I tried many bios for my Evga 980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 (4995) with same issues...the motherboard stuck during boot and the gpu seems bricked. I saved my gpu replaced my original bios (using another vga on pcie 16x):
> 
> GM200-evga-4995.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could you unlock max tdp, max voltage, no boost and checks of temp/fan?
> 
> Thank you in advance,


Hello

Give this a try

980Ti_SC__Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & custom fan curve (fan still silent) & No Throttle!

flash and report back!
Quote:


> I posted in the other thread about the BIOS version being different. I have the .72 version and there are some differences in the power table tab at the bottom. For example, min has a 50% minimum slider but the one for the .71 version shows 59%.
> 
> Any idea on how I can get past this?


Replied to your post on the other thread


----------



## vaques

Thanks Dark,

works! Unfortunately I can't reach 1506mhz on the core due a low asic,anyway I'm stable with +400 mhz on the memory side... With AB i'm stable with standard bios at 1450 mhz and +21 mvolt.
I believe that a custom bios doesn't help my low asic


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaques*
> 
> Thanks Dark,
> 
> works! Unfortunately I can't reach 1506mhz on the core due a low asic,anyway I'm stable with +400 mhz on the memory side... With AB i'm stable with standard bios at 1450 mhz and +21 mvolt.
> I believe that a custom bios doesn't help my low asic


So what happen with my bios ? the driver crash ? are you sure the voltage is 1.250v under load ?


----------



## konnichi

Hello guys, hello Mr.Dark,
I just joined here. The reason for that is, the buying of "*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0, 4096 MB GDDR5*" graphics cord.
I would like to upgrade its BIOS when it arrives tomorrow or the day after. The goal is to get MAX out of this gtx 970. So, i see i need the original BIOS from my cord first. But I never done such a procedure before. So my first question is, what programms/tools i need for getting the bios out of the device? And then back upgrading?

I hope you can help me out. Thank you in advance.


----------



## equlizer34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes. you can use same bios for both card since they have same stock bios.. what you mean bu 3 Oc mode ? some picture will help..


Yeh looks like you changed all 3 OC modes to the same. Is that on purpose?


----------



## Joker35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konnichi*
> 
> Hello guys, hello Mr.Dark,
> I just joined here. The reason for that is, the buying of "*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0, 4096 MB GDDR5*" graphics cord.
> I would like to upgrade its BIOS when it arrives tomorrow or the day after. The goal is to get MAX out of this gtx 970. So, i see i need the original BIOS from my cord first. But I never done such a procedure before. So my first question is, what programms/tools i need for getting the bios out of the device? And then back upgrading?
> 
> I hope you can help me out. Thank you in advance.


This is the link from Mr-Dark's signature: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

Watch his video and read the instructions and ask him any questions you may have once you get started here or in his thread that I linked,.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konnichi*
> 
> Hello guys, hello Mr.Dark,
> I just joined here. The reason for that is, the buying of "*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0, 4096 MB GDDR5*" graphics cord.
> I would like to upgrade its BIOS when it arrives tomorrow or the day after. The goal is to get MAX out of this gtx 970. So, i see i need the original BIOS from my cord first. But I never done such a procedure before. So my first question is, what programms/tools i need for getting the bios out of the device? And then back upgrading?
> 
> I hope you can help me out. Thank you in advance.


Hello. Welcome to OCN!









Watch this video.. Gpu-z all you need




Quote:


> Yeh looks like you changed all 3 OC modes to the same. Is that on purpose?


Hello

Yes. those profile for 3D application so I change that for all GM200 card to avoid throttle or wrong clock in the daily usage








Quote:


> This is the link from Mr-Dark's signature: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> Watch his video and read the instructions and ask him any questions you may have once you get started here or in his thread that I linked,.


+1 this should work just fine


----------



## iKamiBR

Hello Mr-Dark can you please make a custom bios from this http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/uvtEh7YV/file.html
Its from EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW GAMING ACX 2.0

Thanks! and sorry for my english


----------



## equlizer34

power consumption is only around 68TDP
perfcap reason did hit THRM mid way through 1 benchmark
GPU core stayed at 1354mhz and mem was 1851

benchmarks were actually a bit lower with the modded bios.


----------



## konnichi

hello guys, hello mr-dark,
I want to know, just need to understand the basics. So actually you do a BIOS modification, but why? Why if there are such software tools like MSI afterburner? Evga got its own software for overclocking aswell. So why this bios stuff then?

thx you very much


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konnichi*
> 
> hello guys, hello mr-dark,
> I want to know, just need to understand the basics. So actually you do a BIOS modification, but why? Why if there are such software tools like MSI afterburner? Evga got its own software for overclocking aswell. So why this bios stuff then?
> 
> thx you very much


Overclocking software can only take you so far and is limited by what is in the bios from the factory. For example my stock bios limits my cards to 1.25 volts, but with a modded bios you can set the voltage to whatever you want *within reason*. This is just one example, you can adjust other things via bios that you cant in a overclocking software....... i'm sure mr-dark will explain further/better.


----------



## ThePlusQ

Hi Mr-Dark hope you are doing well, can you please advise me on tweaking the bios of the Inno3d 980ti hybrid accelero? I cant seem to find any custom bios, thanks ^^


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKamiBR*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark can you please make a custom bios from this http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/uvtEh7YV/file.html
> Its from EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW GAMING ACX 2.0
> 
> Thanks! and sorry for my english


The custom bios on your Inbox








Quote:


> power consumption is only around 68TDP
> perfcap reason did hit THRM mid way through 1 benchmark
> GPU core stayed at 1354mhz and mem was 1851
> 
> benchmarks were actually a bit lower with the modded bios.


Hello

upload some picture under load So i can fix the problem for you








Quote:


> Overclocking software can only take you so far and is limited by what is in the bios from the factory. For example my stock bios limits my cards to 1.25 volts, but with a modded bios you can set the voltage to whatever you want within reason. This is just one example, you can adjust other things via bios that you cant in a overclocking software....... i'm sure mr-dark will explain further/better.


+1 the stock bios is big limit for the voltage& TDP.. while the custom bios with no limit and for sure no need to use any OC software








Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark hope you are doing well, can you please advise me on tweaking the bios of the Inno3d 980ti hybrid accelero? I cant seem to find any custom bios, thanks ^^


Hello there

upload the stock bios so i can help you


----------



## ThePlusQ

GM200ORIGINAL.zip 147k .zip file


Here you go, thanks buddy.


----------



## equlizer34

I'll have to flash the card again. Nvflash froze many times and i had to use protectoff and on many times.







What screenshots do you need?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePlusQ*
> 
> GM200ORIGINAL.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here you go, thanks buddy.


Give this a try

GM200__Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & no throttle..

flash and report back!
Quote:


> I'll have to flash the card again. Nvflash froze many times and i had to use protectoff and on many times.redface.gif What screenshots do you need?


Try the modded version from Nvflash (in the first post) is better for you card , SC from GPu-z under load will be good


----------



## ThePlusQ

I will flash it now! Just a small remind that my card has 1 6pin + 1 8 pin power connectors, correct me if i am wrong but doesnt the max available power draw (watts) = 75 (6pin) + 150 (8pin) + 75 (pcie) = 300 watts? If so then the max power of 460 watts in the modified bios that you send me wont overload the system?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePlusQ*
> 
> I will flash it now! Just a small remind that my card has 1 6pin + 1 8 pin power connectors, correct me if i am wrong but doesnt the max available power draw (watts) = 75 (6pin) + 150 (8pin) + 75 (pcie) = 300 watts? If so then the max power of 460 watts in the modified bios that you send me wont overload the system?


The 6pin can provide 150W as the 8pin.. both is the same the 8pin have 2 extra ground line..

we use 450W as limit to avoid any cap reason in Gpu-z.. don't worry


----------



## equlizer34

Gpu clocks are stuck at 1366 and not what you set them to. Everything else seems to be fine now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Gpu clocks are stuck at 1366 and not what you set them to. Everything else seems to be fine now.


Memory clock & voltage is correct ?

upload the custom bios I gave to you so i can check it again


----------



## equlizer34

Did a compare using heaven and the benchmarks are pretty much the same within 2fps. The original bios would hit 1410gpu.
yes, voltage stays constant and memory clocks stay where you changed them. My power target is still set to 110% in precision x and in gpu tweak its set to gaming.

Strix-Ti__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Did a compare using heaven and the benchmarks are pretty much the same within 2fps. The original bios would hit 1410gpu.
> yes, voltage stays constant and memory clocks stay where you changed them. My power target is still set to 110% in precision x and in gpu tweak its set to gaming.
> 
> Strix-Ti__Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Try this one

980Ti_Dark.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## equlizer34

now the gpu is locked at 1354. Everything else looks good. Should i put my power back down to 100% and set default clocks in gputweak2?

edit: nvm, gputweak is at stock settings.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> now the gpu is locked at 1354. Everything else looks good. Should i put my power back down to 100% and set default clocks in gputweak2?


Yes, reset everything .. my bios should give you 1468mhz under load


----------



## equlizer34

only using 60% power consumption and GPU core goes between 1379 and 1354mhz. Above is gpu and below is TDP. Precision x is set to 100% and 88c


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Hollywood
> 
> Dude, understand me limiting the voltage to 1.156v and everything else at stock isn't good, the core clock will stay under 67c, why you hate boost off ?
> 
> with boost off the core clock will be 1367mhz @1.156v no throttle, no problem, also the card will IDLE at low clock/voltage. what is the problem with that ?


Can you fire me up two copies please 1493mhz at 1.156v and another with 1493mhz at 1.187 volts -using your method please. I will see how it goes on one card - here is stock bios.

HollywoodGM204Rev1.0.zip 134k .zip file


Also remind me the way to flash the bios for the second slotted card, while both are still in the system?


----------



## equlizer34

nvflash --list
nvflash --index=x bios.bin

x will be 0 or 1. 0 is usually the top card


----------



## Hollywood

I disable the adapter for both cards or just the one being flashed?


----------



## equlizer34

The one being flashed. You mean: nvflash --protectoff? The driver provided enables and disables the adapters (video cards)


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> The one being flashed. You mean: nvflash --protectoff? The driver provided enables and disables the adapters (video cards)


Thanks. I followed the tutorial for when a single card is in the machine, and in that instance you disable the adapter in the device manager. I was curious if you have to do it for the other card(s) as well or only on the one you are flashing.

Are you stating that nvflash automatically disables the adapter and we do not have to do it?


----------



## equlizer34

As i said previously, you do not need to disable anything anymore. The driver provided does it all for you (control pannel stuff)


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> As i said previously, you do not need to disable anything anymore. The driver provided does it all for you (control pannel stuff)


Is the driver the nvflsh64.sys file?


----------



## equlizer34

Im using the modded one for Ti's. I do not know what card you have.

Just to be sure though just disable the card you are flashing for now then re enable it after flashing.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> only using 60% power consumption and GPU core goes between 1379 and 1354mhz. Above is gpu and below is TDP. Precision x is set to 100% and 88c


Try this one

Strix_Darkk.zip 305k .zip file

Quote:


> Can you fire me up two copies please 1493mhz at 1.156v and another with 1493mhz at 1.187 volts -using your method please. I will see how it goes on one card - here is stock bios. HollywoodGM204Rev1.0.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> Also remind me the way to flash the bios for the second slotted card, while both are still in the system?


Here yo go

Hollywood_Bios.zip 274k .zip file

Quote:


> nvflash --list
> nvflash --index=x bios.bin
> 
> x will be 0 or 1. 0 is usually the top card


This^^, disable both card for sure, flash first one then reboot and flash the other one


----------



## Hollywood

Here is default bios for other GPU. Would like 1.156 and 1.187 again at 1493 please.

HollywoodGM204Rev1.1.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Here is default bios for other GPU. Would like 1.156 and 1.187 again at 1493 please.
> 
> HollywoodGM204Rev1.1.zip 134k .zip file


Here yo go

Hollywood_2nd-card.zip 274k .zip file


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Hollywood_2nd-card.zip 274k .zip file


Both flashes worked, thanks.

Unfortunately one of the GPU was previously running at 950mhz on the desktop(because of 96hz refresh rate). Now it's up to 1151mhz.
Can this be fixed? - is it a power/clock state that need's tweaking?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Both flashes worked, thanks.
> 
> Unfortunately one of the GPU was previously running at 950mhz on the desktop(because of 96hz refresh rate). Now it's up to 1151mhz.
> Can this be fixed? - is it a power/clock state that need's tweaking?


That normal as the boost clock increased from 1329mhz to 1493mhz some clock profiles will be affected ..


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That normal as the boost clock increased from 1329mhz to 1493mhz some clock profiles will be affected ..


The GPU(s) is still capable of downclocking to 135mhz when at 60hz. So why would the same behavior not exist for 96hz? If we set the clocks lower than default, are you suggesting that the idling speed for the primary card will suddenly be less than 950mhz - where it usually is at 96hz?

I think this is a bi-product and of you blanket amending the voltage/mhz and subsequently disabling Boost and/or making these sweeping changes without adjusting any thing else.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> The GPU(s) is still capable of downclocking to 135mhz when at 60hz. So why would the same behavior not exist for 96hz? If we set the clocks lower than default, are you suggesting that the idling speed for the primary card will suddenly be less than 950mhz - where it usually is at 96hz?
> 
> I think this is a bi-product and of you blanket amending the voltage/mhz and subsequently disabling Boost and/or making these sweeping changes without adjusting any thing else.


I have no idea why your gpu Idle at high clock when your refresh rate 96hz.. Up to 120hz is fine for any Maxwell gpu..

Mine idle at 135mhz @144hz without any problem..


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have no idea why your gpu Idle at high clock when your refresh rate 96hz.. Up to 120hz is fine for any Maxwell gpu..
> 
> Mine idle at 135mhz @144hz without any problem..


That's correct. I just have my monitor timings a bit tight. I can loosen them up and get the cards to drop to 135mhz at any resolution up to 144hz.

Understand though that I am saying before your BIOS, it was at 950mhz clock speed on the primary card for 96 or 120hz.
With the BIOS change, it's idles at 1151mhz. This change only happened after the flashing.

You then say this is 'profile' related. You mean like the profiles built into the card that you do not amend or change?
Doesn't that indicate to you that there are side effects to using this flat voltage/clock method?

Because at this point, if all you are doing is changing the voltages/clocks in the main three fields, then I'll take over make any adjustments myself instead of requesting you to do it. Unless you can show me there are other areas you are amending.


----------



## konnichi

Hello mr dark. Would you make a modded bios for me pls?^^
I got my cord today and tried my own bios, but i am not happy with the output. I mean my picture freezes @1533Mhz. Althought temperatures are at about only 73-74C, which is pretty good. So I am still looking for a better output. Since you are a pro at modifying it, I have big hopes in you.
thx you in advance.

GM204original.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> That's correct. I just have my monitor timings a bit tight. I can loosen them up and get the cards to drop to 135mhz at any resolution up to 144hz.
> 
> Understand though that I am saying before your BIOS, it was at 950mhz clock speed on the primary card for 96 or 120hz.
> With the BIOS change, it's idles at 1151mhz. This change only happened after the flashing.
> 
> You then say this is 'profile' related. You mean like the profiles built into the card that you do not amend or change?
> Doesn't that indicate to you that there are side effects to using this flat voltage/clock method?
> 
> Because at this point, if all you are doing is changing the voltages/clocks in the main three fields, then I'll take over make any adjustments myself instead of requesting you to do it. Unless you can show me there are other areas you are amending.


For your bios, I change only the max boost clock to 1493mhz.. the driver force the card to specific profile depend on the load..

You can open my bios and your stock one to make sure its the max clock changed only..
Quote:


> Hello mr dark. Would you make a modded bios for me pls?^^
> I got my cord today and tried my own bios, but i am not happy with the output. I mean my picture freezes @1533Mhz. Althought temperatures are at about only 73-74C, which is pretty good. So I am still looking for a better output. Since you are a pro at modifying it, I have big hopes in you.
> thx you in advance.
> 
> GM204original.zip 136k .zi


Hello there

Give this a try

Evga970_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off..

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v, so that bios is the best! flash that one and report back


----------



## konnichi

Hello mrDark,
I am reporting back. I used your BIOS which is working out perfectly.
Here is summary:

- Temperatures not going over 70C, about 69-70C constant all the time;
- Stable frames, no artifacts, no freeze.
- gpu cooler very quite;

I think there is more potential there. Maybe like 2-3% more? What do you think? Would you modificate again please?









2 Bios this time, original, and the one you modded, just in case you can take use of it:

GM204_konnichi.zip 273k .zip file


thank you so much.


----------



## etcetera

Hello,

Just joined here and very thankful for helping out the community! Recently purchased an evga 980 ti FTW. Haven't had much luck overclocking it myself on stock bios (stable>1450 mhz) with a decent ASIC (80.4%). Can you please take a look when you get the chance? Definitely appreciate it!









GM200STOCK4996.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## minsekt

hey mr-dark

im using your custom bios for a msi 980ti 6g gaming (1507 core / 4001mhz memory / 1.249v ) temps are normal and i dont get a perfcap but my driver crashes from time to time. (screen gets black for a view seconds and i have to restart the game) ive tried increasing voltage but it doesnt really matter. i can also set boost up to 1530 and it works just as with 1507mhz) theres no increase in driver crashes. do you recommend any special driver? im using 359.06 right now, the newest one always has way more crashes (like every 15min)
359.06 crashes maybe once in 6hours. but it does









it also is only in older like games world of warcraft, other games like witcher 3 / gta v work just fine. maybe i should downclock with msi afterburner for this particular game?

thanks in advance!

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


this is the bios from you, ive just set a custom fan curve nothing else. my ASIC score is 77%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konnichi*
> 
> Hello mrDark,
> I am reporting back. I used your BIOS which is working out perfectly.
> Here is summary:
> 
> - Temperatures not going over 70C, about 69-70C constant all the time;
> - Stable frames, no artifacts, no freeze.
> - gpu cooler very quite;
> 
> I think there is more potential there. Maybe like 2-3% more? What do you think? Would you modificate again please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Bios this time, original, and the one you modded, just in case you can take use of it:
> 
> GM204_konnichi.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> thank you so much.


Hello

Just use MSI Afterburner to push the clock farther once you make sure its stable report back so i can adjust the clock for you, also if your card have samsung memory you can push it to 8Ghz (+300mhz from MSI AB)
Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> Just joined here and very thankful for helping out the community! Recently purchased an evga 980 ti FTW. Haven't had much luck overclocking it myself on stock bios (stable>1450 mhz) with a decent ASIC (80.4%). Can you please take a look when you get the chance? Definitely appreciate it! thumb.gif
> 
> GM200STOCK4996.zip


Welcome to OCN!

Give this a try

980Ti_FTW__Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit..

Flash and report back.
Quote:


> hey mr-dark
> 
> im using your custom bios for a msi 980ti 6g gaming (1507 core / 4001mhz memory / 1.249v ) temps are normal and i dont get a perfcap but my driver crashes from time to time. (screen gets black for a view seconds and i have to restart the game) ive tried increasing voltage but it doesnt really matter. i can also set boost up to 1530 and it works just as with 1507mhz) theres no increase in driver crashes. do you recommend any special driver? im using 359.06 right now, the newest one always has way more crashes (like every 15min)
> 359.06 crashes maybe once in 6hours. but it does smile.gif
> 
> it also is only in older like games world of warcraft, other games like witcher 3 / gta v work just fine. maybe i should downclock with msi afterburner for this particular game?
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> this is the bios from you, ive just set a custom fan curve nothing else. my ASIC score is 77%


Hello there

give this a try

MSI-980Ti_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


This one have +10mv voltage (1.26v) report back if the card still crash, also that game use 99% from the gpu or ?


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For your bios, I change only the max boost clock to 1493mhz.. the driver force the card to specific profile depend on the load..


That is correct the driver does force profiles - profiles that have predetermined values for certain Pstates - which I suspect are based around how all the values work together with one another, including Boost technology.

Put it another way. When I would overclock with Afterburner[still on stock BIOS], the speed at which the card idled did not change from 950mhz (or 135mhz)[Boost enabled].
As soon as I use an edited BIOS that has no Boost enabled, suddenly it's different, rising to 1151mhz.

Have you ever tried to figure out a way to change clocks without losing the Boost feature? I think this is an example of what happens when you blanket change the clocks/voltage - you get undesirable results.


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI-980Ti_Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> This one have +10mv voltage (1.26v) report back if the card still crash, also that game use 99% from the gpu or ?


hey mr-dark

no the gpu is using max 70% load and TDP is max 58% still crashed once tho, its the same behavor.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> That is correct the driver does force profiles - profiles that have predetermined values for certain Pstates - which I suspect are based around how all the values work together with one another, including Boost technology.
> 
> Put it another way. When I would overclock with Afterburner[still on stock BIOS], the speed at which the card idled did not change from 950mhz (or 135mhz)[Boost enabled].
> As soon as I use an edited BIOS that has no Boost enabled, suddenly it's different, rising to 1151mhz.
> 
> Have you ever tried to figure out a way to change clocks without losing the Boost feature? I think this is an example of what happens when you blanket change the clocks/voltage - you get undesirable results.


Changing the clock with boost on there is no stability guaranteed , the card will use a random CLK as boost and keep switching between CLK under heavy load..

Anyway that not problem 200mhz higher IDLE clock ( for your position ) Nvidia promise to fix the high IDLE clock with high refresh rate, so your problem will be fixed once Nvidia drop a new driver with that fix..
Quote:


> hey mr-dark
> 
> no the gpu is using max 70% load and TDP is max 58% still crashed once tho, its the same behavor.


Hello

drop the core clock 20mhz from MSI AB and report back.


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Changing the clock with boost on there is no stability guaranteed , the card will use a random CLK as boost and keep switching between CLK under heavy load..
> 
> Anyway that not problem 200mhz higher IDLE clock ( for your position ) Nvidia promise to fix the high IDLE clock with high refresh rate, so your problem will be fixed once Nvidia drop a new driver with that fix..
> Hello
> 
> drop the core clock 20mhz from MSI AB and report back.


looks like downclocking did it, even on 1.249v bios tried it on both.


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Changing the clock with boost on there is no stability guaranteed , the card will use a random CLK as boost and keep switching between CLK under heavy load..


Yes you have stated this before, however technically that problem exists because of the Boost technology - not specifically because of any clock changes by the user. It's not as if the card says 'oh you changed me, I better make myself more unstable!'

So in effect, you are still avoiding the question concerning finding out a way to modify the BIOS and still retain the stock features such as Boost. If you can't do it or don't know how, then simply say so.
When I joined this thread, I thought you were doing all manner of CUSTOM changes, including table updates, CLK and Profile/Pstate value changes and etc. What I've come to find out is that you've simply edited three text fields - which I believe is a shortcut method that has undesirable consequences such as disabling Boost or making odd desktop idle clocks.

If it's a matter of you CAN do them but it's time consuming then maybe I can convince you to try. If you can't do those things, then please say so and I'll carry forward making the basic adjustments myself.


----------



## konnichi

hello mrdark,
you said my card is limited to 1212mV. Is it a hardware limitation? Is it possible to overcome that limitation via hard mod? If yes how? And is it worth it at the end? I mean I would lose the warranty I suppose and what power increasment would I get for that? Do we talk here about 10% more power? 20%? 30%? I mean there must be a good reason for hard mod thou.

cheers
konni


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minsekt*
> 
> looks like downclocking did it, even on 1.249v bios tried it on both.


Sound like your card isn't stable 100% at 1506mhz, Try this one 1493mhz

MSI980Ti_1493mhz.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Yes you have stated this before, however technically that problem exists because of the Boost technology - not specifically because of any clock changes by the user. It's not as if the card says 'oh you changed me, I better make myself more unstable!'
> 
> So in effect, you are still avoiding the question concerning finding out a way to modify the BIOS and still retain the stock features such as Boost. If you can't do it or don't know how, then simply say so.
> When I joined this thread, I thought you were doing all manner of CUSTOM changes, including table updates, CLK and Profile/Pstate value changes and etc. What I've come to find out is that you've simply edited three text fields - which I believe is a shortcut method that has undesirable consequences such as disabling Boost or making odd desktop idle clocks.
> 
> If it's a matter of you CAN do them but it's time consuming then maybe I can convince you to try. If you can't do those things, then please say so and I'll carry forward making the basic adjustments myself.


Hmm, give me the stock bios for the Top card so i can try again with boost on..
Quote:


> hello mrdark,
> you said my card is limited to 1212mV. Is it a hardware limitation? Is it possible to overcome that limitation via hard mod? If yes how? And is it worth it at the end? I mean I would lose the warranty I suppose and what power increasment would I get for that? Do we talk here about 10% more power? 20%? 30%? I mean there must be a good reason for hard mod thou.
> 
> cheers
> konni


Hello there

Yes. your card is locked from the VRM to 1.212v, the hard mod will not fix that problem, that mode to unlock the TDP limit to higher lever ( we already increase that ) So that mod isn't worth for your card


----------



## Phantomelite

Hi there Mr. Dark! Hoping you could do a custom bios for my evga gtx 970 sc acx 2.0 cooler! Also, can you tell me the pros and cons of flashing to a custom bios, and what is going to happen to the boost clock, and future evga graphics drivers. Thanks, because bios won't let me overclock almost anything! I was hoping to achieve around 1500mhz for core, and anything for memory without pumping too much voltage into the card itself.

GM204Original.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## ThePlusQ

Hey Mr. Dark, I just returned my inno3d 980ti hybrid because of clicking noise when under load, I want to ask for your advice if i should get another same one or maybe i buy from another vendor like Asus strix or other? Thanks buddy


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomelite*
> 
> Hi there Mr. Dark! Hoping you could do a custom bios for my evga gtx 970 sc acx 2.0 cooler! Also, can you tell me the pros and cons of flashing to a custom bios, and what is going to happen to the boost clock, and future evga graphics drivers. Thanks, because bios won't let me overclock almost anything! I was hoping to achieve around 1500mhz for core, and anything for memory without pumping too much voltage into the card itself.
> 
> GM204Original.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

eVGA970_ACX_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off

the main advantage from the custom bios is achieve the highest possible OC without any OC software.. what you mean by " evga drivers " ? normal Nvidia drivers ? if yes you can use any driver without problem...
Quote:


> Hey Mr. Dark, I just returned my inno3d 980ti hybrid because of clicking noise when under load, I want to ask for your advice if i should get another same one or maybe i buy from another vendor like Asus strix or other? Thanks buddy


Hello there

Honestly I never read a review for that card, but I can recommended a good 980 Ti card..

1- EVGA hybrid
2- Gigabyte G1 or Xtreme
3-MSI Gaming
4-Evga FTW

the above card's is voltage unlocked and good oc chip, gigabyte card have coil whine while the MSI one need a good Airflow to keep the temp under control... Avoid the Strix the latest version from that card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the vrm...


----------



## ThePlusQ

I finally decided to get the msi sea hawk which is a hybrid, after reading on Hardocp that it had the best overclocking potential among the 980ti's, they overclocked it to 1567MHz, I should receive it tomorrow so will keep you updated xD Happy new year and hope your wishes come true in 2016!


----------



## Phantomelite

Hi there Mr. Dark! After i flash my bios, and restart my computer, and if it fails, what do i do then? Also, how could i prevent it to fail, and if the restart is successful, do i need to configure things in msi afterburner, or do i just load up a game, and the core/memory clocks that you put in are already applied? Also, with stock settings while running a game like assassin's creed 3, the temps reach up to 80 celsius. With the custom bios, how much hotter will the card get? Thanks!


----------



## KillerBee33

Hello Mr. Dark
Have been enjoying your 1506 Bios for the Reference 980 on a 330W PSU no issues for over a month until i tried The Witcher 3 ,
Not a fan of the game but i've tried different Drivers undeclocking Memory to your preset 3705, anyway The Witcher 3 just reboots my machine in less than 2 minutes . GTA V and FAR CRY 4 run at its fullest for hours. Using this here

Ref980_____Dark.zip 137k .zip file

Any suggestions? Thanx.


----------



## OLBaID

Mr Dark

First thanks for helping the community I have been using Overclock vbios' for awhile now and enjoy the community. I have a MSI 980TI Gaming 6G, the stock OC is 1178 (ASIC 70.9). I am looking for advice so i dont experience throttling of any type and can enjoy a decent OC on the card (even more than it has now as i usually run the fans full during gaming sessions). I have my original bios attached and thanks in advance.

980tiorg.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomelite*
> 
> Hi there Mr. Dark! After i flash my bios, and restart my computer, and if it fails, what do i do then? Also, how could i prevent it to fail, and if the restart is successful, do i need to configure things in msi afterburner, or do i just load up a game, and the core/memory clocks that you put in are already applied? Also, with stock settings while running a game like assassin's creed 3, the temps reach up to 80 celsius. With the custom bios, how much hotter will the card get? Thanks!


Hello

My bios will not fail (black screen or.. ) in the worst case the driver will crash..you can use MSI AB to drop the core clock to avoid the crash or simply flash the stock bios and report back here.. my bios don't need any OC software just flash and try some benchmark if no problem then try some games..

about the temp which card you have there ? for sure the custom bios will increase the temp but that depend on how much the new bios push the card








Quote:


> Hello Mr. Dark
> Have been enjoying your 1506 Bios for the Reference 980 on a 330W PSU no issues for over a month until i tried The Witcher 3 ,
> Not a fan of the game but i've tried different Drivers undeclocking Memory to your preset 3705, anyway The Witcher 3 just reboots my machine in less than 2 minutes . GTA V and FAR CRY 4 run at its fullest for hours. Using this here Ref980_____Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> Any suggestions? Thanx.


Hello

Reboot for the whole machine isn't a gpu oc related. its an PSU overload almost, that game stress the gpu + cpu..

To make sure its the psu, Use Aida64 to stress the cpu + Heaven or valley at the same time, if the machine reboot then its the PSU








Quote:


> Mr Dark
> 
> First thanks for helping the community I have been using Overclock vbios' for awhile now and enjoy the community. I have a MSI 980TI Gaming 6G, the stock OC is 1178 (ASIC 70.9). I am looking for advice so i dont experience throttling of any type and can enjoy a decent OC on the card (even more than it has now as i usually run the fans full during gaming sessions). I have my original bios attached and thanks in advance. 980tiorg.zip 152k .zip file


Hello mate

Give this a try

MSI980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & No throttle & custom fan curve

Flash and report back


----------



## Littlebiggins

Hello Dark and thank you for your contributions.

My card is a eVGA 980 Ti Classy. ASIC is 74.2% and it craps out around 1490-1500MHz.

I'm looking for a 425W default TDP, 1450MHz, No boost bios. Stock volts is 1.21v which is fine. 7600MHz Stock memory would be great.

Thanks in advance for helping. Attached is the LN2 stock classy bios.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Phantomelite

Ok, so on ur first post, there is a video showing us how to flash the bios, but on youtube, there is this guy (jayztwocentz) that made a video last year on how to flash his 780 and titan video card. His version isn't as complicated as in the video on your first post, but i want to confirm which video should i use to learn how to flash my bios. Here is the link to the video.






And also, my friend told me that you could also help me with a fan curve, as my graphics card is a Evga GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 cooler, with temps around 40 at idle, and as high as 80 while gaming on stock settings (not overclocked). Finally, in a result that i want to flash back to my original bios, do i do the same procedure?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Littlebiggins*
> 
> Hello Dark and thank you for your contributions.
> 
> My card is a eVGA 980 Ti Classy. ASIC is 74.2% and it craps out around 1490-1500MHz.
> 
> I'm looking for a 425W default TDP, 1450MHz, No boost bios. Stock volts is 1.21v which is fine. 7600MHz Stock memory would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping. Attached is the LN2 stock classy bios.
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hello there

This what you want

980ti-Classy_Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 7.6ghz memory & 1.212v & 425W at 100% TDP slider & no throttle









Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomelite*
> 
> Ok, so on ur first post, there is a video showing us how to flash the bios, but on youtube, there is this guy (jayztwocentz) that made a video last year on how to flash his 780 and titan video card. His version isn't as complicated as in the video on your first post, but i want to confirm which video should i use to learn how to flash my bios. Here is the link to the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, my friend told me that you could also help me with a fan curve, as my graphics card is a Evga GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 cooler, with temps around 40 at idle, and as high as 80 while gaming on stock settings (not overclocked). Finally, in a result that i want to flash back to my original bios, do i do the same procedure?


Simply

1-copy my bios to Nvflash folder
2- copy Nvflash folder to C driver
3- Disable the card from Device Manager
4-Open CMD as admin
5- type: cd /nvflash
6- nvflash biosname.rom
7- hit enter then Y
8-wait 30sec and Nvflash will ask for a reboot
9- enable the Video card from Device manager
10- Reboot
11- Have a fun!









And yes I can help you with Fan curve + some OC if you like that


----------



## Mr-Dark

First post updated with useful info!


----------



## Sycksyde

Mr Dark could you please raise TDP and voltage on my EVGA 970 BIOS? It's a poor overclocker and will only do 1454mhz stable. Please leave fan profile alone. Thanks

EVGA.GTX970.4096.140925.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Phantomelite

Is the nvflash on your first post the most up to date, or dors it not matter, and what do i need to do if i want to go back to the stock bios?


----------



## Benjiw

Interesting read here.

https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30273&postcount=57
Quote:


> Honestly speaking, I think most end users don't even realize how maxwell gpus are voltage capped at ambient type cooling. I can tell by many of the comments at OC.net, elsewhere, and also here in these card XOC bios threads. Especially compared to kepler. KP 780ti scaled great on voltage with air/water temps. Basically, more voltage = more clocks no matter what temperature.
> With 980 and later gpus including titanX, the scaling on air/water has all but almost gone. I would say about 95% of all maxwell 980,titan-X, and 980ti gpus NO MATTER what vga brand pcb it is on, DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v at temps warmer than 25c or so. There is no magical bios that can effectively remove this.
> 
> This is exactly why almost every moderate-good asic titanX, 980, and yes 980ti clock around 1550mhz MAX AVERAGE at say 45-60C loading temps.
> If you put 0c and colder on the card, you will see MUCH different behavior than what you see on air (green garbage all over screen when raising volts over 1.23-1.25vv or so)
> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v. Maxwell gpus with lower asic value like 65% will not be so great at air/water because these low asic gpus need voltage to scale compared to match the overclock of the high asic gpus( USING SAME USABLE VOLTAGE 1.23-1.25v)
> 
> The bios's I posted basically allow you to set a higher voltage on air/water. Some gpus can scale more, some cant, some actually will NEED more voltage than was previously needed to run same frequency. All different.
> 
> Have a better understanding now?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Mr Dark could you please raise TDP and voltage on my EVGA 970 BIOS? It's a poor overclocker and will only do 1454mhz stable. Please leave fan profile alone. Thanks
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.140925.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go

EVGA.GTX970__Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & stock memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v, so that the best bios flash it and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB
Quote:


> Is the nvflash on your first post the most up to date, or dors it not matter, and what do i need to do if i want to go back to the stock bios?


I believe its not. for GTX 980 or less that version will work just fine but for Titan-X and 980 Ti you need the latest version from the link in the first post..
Quote:


> Interesting read here.
> 
> https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30273&postcount=57


Ya. what we say Maxwell don't scale with voltage


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> EVGA.GTX970__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & stock memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v, so that the best bios flash it and start pushing the clock farther from MSI AB
> :


Thanks very much but for some reason the card is only boosting to 1329mhz now?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Thanks very much but for some reason the card is only boosting to 1329mhz now?


Try this one, also reboot your pc 2 or 3 times after flashing process

EVGA.GTX970.4096.Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Phantomelite

Can you help me on the custom fan curve, and when do i need to do it; before or after the flashing? its the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 card


----------



## Phantomelite

In your instructions you said copy the bios to the nvflash folder. Is the bios the one you made for us, or the original one. Just making sure


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try this one, also reboot your pc 2 or 3 times after flashing process
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.Dark.zip 137k .zip file


That one boosts fine thanks but I still can't quite hit 1500mhz, I just need a touch more voltage....bit annoyed at EVGA for locking it to 1.212v


----------



## Phantomelite

Ive heard that if ur card on stock settings is very hot ( like mine) you shouldn't flash the bios. You need a good fan curve/cooling right?


----------



## ThePlusQ

Hey there, i recieved the seahawk 980ti today, gonna upload the bios for you to check xD

GM200original.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomelite*
> 
> Can you help me on the custom fan curve, and when do i need to do it; before or after the flashing? its the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 card


for sure, upload your bios and tell me about the custom fan curve you like to use..
Quote:


> In your instructions you said copy the bios to the nvflash folder. Is the bios the one you made for us, or the original one. Just making sure biggrin.gif


The bios you want to flash, if you want the stock drop the stock there, if you want a custom one drop the custom there..








Quote:


> That one boosts fine thanks but I still can't quite hit 1500mhz, I just need a touch more voltage....bit annoyed at EVGA for locking it to 1.212v


That's the limit for that card 1.212v, Sry dude nothing will help you there its a hardware limit








Quote:


> Ive heard that if ur card on stock settings is very hot ( like mine) you shouldn't flash the bios. You need a good fan curve/cooling right?


A custom fan curve can control the temp don't worry, also not all custom bios the same some bios is normal as the stock one..
Quote:


> Hey there, i recieved the seahawk 980ti today, gonna upload the bios for you to check xD
> 
> GM200original.zip 152k .zip


Hello

Thanks for the bios Dude, I checked that one and that card use a reference PCB ( like the Evga hybrid one ) its unlocked up to 1.275v

how the temp on the one under load ? how much the ASIC quality there ?


----------



## ThePlusQ

Temps at load about 55 degree C, and ASIC quality is 70.0%


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I have an MSI Gaming 4G 970, it seems to run fine on 1500 core and 7500 memory, would it be possible to get a bios for my card with disabled boost ? I remember back in the gtx 780 days, skynet used to have those boost disabled bioses, used to love em, and if i remember correctly they still had low 2D clocks, something along the lines of 1500core / 7500 mem would be wonderful, with boost disabled. Ran it with 0,87mw and +110% Power Limit in afterburner, thank you









GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I have an MSI Gaming 4G 970, it seems to run fine on 1500 core and 7500 memory, would it be possible to get a bios for my card with disabled boost ? I remember back in the gtx 780 days, skynet used to have those boost disabled bioses, used to love em, and if i remember correctly they still had low 2D clocks, something along the lines of 1500core / 7500 mem would be wonderful, with boost disabled. Ran it with 0,87mw and +110% Power Limit in afterburner, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Here yo go

MSI970_Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7.5ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Keep in mind no need to adjust anything, just plug and play









Note : the card still idle at low clock/voltage as normal








Quote:


> Temps at load about 55 degree C, and ASIC quality is 70.0%


Sound good to me, use MSI AB to push that one to the limit. max the voltage + TDP slider and push the clock farther..

Report back when you find the max stable clock at stock bios


----------



## ThePlusQ

Thanks for the reply, its not ocing very well on AB, voltage limited maybe, kindly check the attacked pic..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePlusQ*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, its not ocing very well on AB, voltage limited maybe, kindly check the attacked pic..


Dude, avoid MSI kombustor use valley or 3Dmark to stress the card


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI970_Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7.5ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Keep in mind no need to adjust anything, just plug and play


God damn you are quick, thank you its working just great, but i noticed the 2D clocks never kick in its always on 1500/7500, perhaps my 144hz monitor is to blame here, I also have my TV hooked up to the card that might be the cause aswell.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> God damn you are quick, thank you its working just great, but i noticed the 2D clocks never kick in its always on 1500/7500, perhaps my 144hz monitor is to blame here, I also have my TV hooked up to the card that might be the cause aswell.


The card should IDLE just fine with single 144hz monitor, but you have 2 monitor there... try 120hz on the gaming monitor and report back..

also update the driver to the latest one 361.43 Whql..


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The card should IDLE just fine with single 144hz monitor, but you have 2 monitor there... try 120hz on the gaming monitor and report back..
> 
> also update the driver to the latest one 361.43 Whql..


I am runnin the newest drivers, but i changed the driver setting back to default on manage 3d options in the drivers, I quess i had some single display performance mode box ticked and something else, its working perfectly now, idles straight to 2D clocks, thanks again








And I dont know if it`s placebo or what, but I swear im gettin a couple more fps on the witcher 3 with this new bios, even all clocks are the same as manual clocking before, either way im happy to see a free performance increase as always,


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I am runnin the newest drivers, but i changed the driver setting back to default on manage 3d options in the drivers, I quess i had some single display performance mode box ticked and something else, its working perfectly now, idles straight to 2D clocks, thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I dont know if it`s placebo or what, but I swear im gettin a couple more fps on the witcher 3 with this new bios, even all clocks are the same as manual clocking before, either way im happy to see a free performance increase as always,


Glad its working for you now









For sure the custom bios will give you a smooth performance duo to stable core clock


----------



## ThePlusQ

I maxed out the voltage and TDP but no matter what core speed i add, the computer hangs after few seconds of running valley extreme present windowed mode. This is the photo


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePlusQ*
> 
> I maxed out the voltage and TDP but no matter what core speed i add, the computer hangs after few seconds of running valley extreme present windowed mode. This is the photo


That's clear the card hit the TDP limit, Try this one

MSI980Ti-Hybrid_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & no throttle

flash and report back


----------



## ThePlusQ

Looking fine, quite and smooth, wanna push it more? xD


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePlusQ*
> 
> Looking fine, quite and smooth, wanna push it more? xD


For sure you can, use MSI AB to push the core clock until the driver crash


----------



## Phantomelite

Hi there. This is the original bios:

GM204Original.zip 136k .zip file


This is the custom one that you made for me (

eVGA970_ACX_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


And about the custom fan curve, I don't really know about them, but as for the fan speed, as the temps get past 65, i would like the fans speed to go up to around 55% (I would make this higher, but i'm not particularly fond of the loudness







While just doing productivity tasks (chrome, web browsing, checking emails) i just want fan speed to be around 30% (temps 30-40)

P.S sorry if i'm asking to many questions/making too many requests, cause i just want to make sure everything works


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomelite*
> 
> Hi there. This is the original bios:
> 
> GM204Original.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is the custom one that you made for me (
> 
> eVGA970_ACX_Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> And about the custom fan curve, I don't really know about them, but as for the fan speed, as the temps get past 65, i would like the fans speed to go up to around 55% (I would make this higher, but i'm not particularly fond of the loudness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While just doing productivity tasks (chrome, web browsing, checking emails) i just want fan speed to be around 30% (temps 30-40)
> 
> P.S sorry if i'm asking to many questions/making too many requests, cause i just want to make sure everything works


Here yo go

Evga970_custom-curvel.zip 136k .zip file


No worry, you'r welcomed


----------



## Phantomelite

The EVGA970_custom-curved.zip has your custom overclock in it as well right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomelite*
> 
> The EVGA970_custom-curved.zip has your custom overclock in it as well right?


Yes.my custom setting + the new fan curve


----------



## OLBaID

Mr dark have done some basic testing and this has no issues with hours of BF4, Justcause 3, HOTS. I really appreciate you helping me out, is there a paypal i can donate to? +rep added as well.
thanks
OLBaID


----------



## ThePlusQ

Hey there, i managed to overclock it max to 1536MHZ, 1878MHZ, can we increase the voltage to push it more?


----------



## Phantomelite

Mr. Dark. What happens now?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OLBaID*
> 
> Mr dark have done some basic testing and this has no issues with hours of BF4, Justcause 3, HOTS. I really appreciate you helping me out, is there a paypal i can donate to? +rep added as well.
> thanks
> OLBaID


Nice! glad its working for yo!

Quote:


> Hey there, i managed to overclock it max to 1536MHZ, 1878MHZ, can we increase the voltage to push it more?


Here yo go

MSI980Ti-hybrid-1531mhz.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 1877mhz memory & 1.275v

GL
Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomelite*
> 
> Mr. Dark. What happens now?


Dude, no need to the -5 & -6

Just type

nvflash biosname.rom

here is the step's again
Quote:


> 1-copy the bios to Nvflash folder
> 2- copy Nvflash folder to C driver
> 3- Disable the card from Device Manager
> 4-Open CMD as admin
> 5- type: cd /nvflash
> 6- nvflash biosname.rom
> 7- hit enter then Y
> 8-wait 30sec and Nvflash will ask for a reboot
> 9- enable the Video card from Device manager
> 10- Reboot
> 11- Have a fun!


----------



## Phantomelite

So everything else is correct right? All i need to do is to type in nvflash Darkmodified.rom right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomelite*
> 
> So everything else is correct right? All i need to do is to type in nvflash Darkmodified.rom right?


Exactly


----------



## Minimlst

Hey Mr Dark nice thread you got going on here. Really generous. I have a GTX 970 FTW card that I have been having TDP/voltage throttle issues with. I really cannot overclock as it even throttles at stock levels seems. Most I get out of the card at the moment is at least 1434 stable seems at 110%power +18+mv /1.231mv and still throttles hard down. If I push anymore it fails Was hoping to get some help with a increase in TDP limit and maybe bit voltage so I can overclock it.

Have been researching the issue for awhile just finally decided to try to do something about it and learn a bit. Hoping to push the card up to as close to 1500mhz if I can. Also do I need to use the modded nvflash for this card or it does not matter for this one?

EVGAGTX970FTW.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Phantomelite

After running 3d mark with your bios,

Evga970_custom-curvel.zip 136k .zip file
 this is what i got as in score. 

However, im worried about the green segments while running the test. I know that it means that the problem is limited by total power limit, However when i load up assassin's creed syndicate, the perf cap reason is blank ? (its just white).

P.S One time while running this game it crashed, and i think it was because of the card..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Those 970's are notorious for power limit issues. It's due to the 4+2 power phases and 2x6-pins=subpar power delivery. If its not too late and you can spare the extra cash return it for a eVGA 3975-KR or 3979-KF from Best Buy. They're the same card, and come with a beefier power delivery 6+2 power phase and 1x6-pin+1x8-pin for better overall overclocking. The same thing used to happen to me with my SC, even though it was branded by Best Buy as a SSC. No percaps during games @1531.5/8002MHz, but as soon as I loaded Heaven, Valley or FireStrike, I'd get the green bar through the whole benchmark







.


----------



## Minimlst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Those 970's are notorious for power limit issues. It's due to the 4+2 power phases and 2x6-pins=subpar power delivery. If its not too late and you can spare the extra cash return it for a eVGA 3975-KR or 3979-KF from Best Buy. They're the same card, and come with a beefier power delivery 6+2 power phase and 1x6-pin+1x8-pin for better overall overclocking. The same thing used to happen to me with my SC, even though it was branded by Best Buy as a SSC. No percaps during games @1531.5/8002MHz, but as soon as I loaded Heaven, Valley or FireStrike, I'd get the green bar through the whole benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wish I could, its a bit too late now. Picked up a 04G-P4-2978-KR when they were first available.Did get a free backplate and torq mouse of out it although.


----------



## DeathAngel74

You could try copying these settings to your original bios. I was able to bench at 1506.5 most of the time and game at 1506.5/8002MHz. Just copy everything from each table from my old modded to your bios and flash your original modded bios. Max out the temp and power limit +0 core/+0 memory, Its all controlled in the bios.

3979-KB_1506.5Mhz_1.212V_220W-bios_rev_84.04.31.00.70.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Hey @Mr-Dark, looking for your opinion here.

I switched back to the custom bios you made for me and i was going to try seeing how much further i could push my core clock. However just bumping my core clock up by 1MHz results in artifacts in Firestrike.

Im just curious what you think, im thinking that ive reached the limit of one of my cards. Im not seeing anything in gpu-z that would suggest anything else, no perfcaps, no were near the new TDP, voltage stays at 1.262V and core clock doesnt move either obviously.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minimlst*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark nice thread you got going on here. Really generous. I have a GTX 970 FTW card that I have been having TDP/voltage throttle issues with. I really cannot overclock as it even throttles at stock levels seems. Most I get out of the card at the moment is at least 1434 stable seems at 110%power +18+mv /1.231mv and still throttles hard down. If I push anymore it fails Was hoping to get some help with a increase in TDP limit and maybe bit voltage so I can overclock it.
> 
> Have been researching the issue for awhile just finally decided to try to do something about it and learn a bit. Hoping to push the card up to as close to 1500mhz if I can. Also do I need to use the modded nvflash for this card or it does not matter for this one?
> 
> EVGAGTX970FTW.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

FTW-970--Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.26v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back & normal Nvflash should work just fine!
Quote:


> After running 3d mark with your bios, Evga970_custom-curvel.zip 136k .zip file this is what i got as in score.
> 
> However, im worried about the green segments while running the test. I know that it means that the problem is limited by total power limit, However when i load up assassin's creed syndicate, the perf cap reason is blank ? (its just white).
> 
> P.S One time while running this game it crashed, and i think it was because of the card.


Hello

Green = duo to the voltage locked to 1.212v, nothing to worry about.. while the white mean no cap at all,thats what we want..

crash in some game mean the card can't hold on 1506mhz clock drop the core clock -10mhz from MSI AB and try again, once you find a stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for the new clock.
Quote:


> Those 970's are notorious for power limit issues. It's due to the 4+2 power phases and 2x6-pins=subpar power delivery. If its not too late and you can spare the extra cash return it for a eVGA 3975-KR or 3979-KF from Best Buy. They're the same card, and come with a beefier power delivery 6+2 power phase and 1x6-pin+1x8-pin for better overall overclocking. The same thing used to happen to me with my SC, even though it was branded by Best Buy as a SSC. No percaps during games @1531.5/8002MHz, but as soon as I loaded Heaven, Valley or FireStrike, I'd get the green bar through the whole benchmark frown.gif


Honestly, many Evga card have that problem duo to the bad/small VRM.. while Gigabyte and MSI is the better.. I never seen any cap with my G1 even at 1.275v and 360W TDP limit








Quote:


> Hey @Mr-Dark, looking for your opinion here.
> 
> I switched back to the custom bios you made for me and i was going to try seeing how much further i could push my core clock. However just bumping my core clock up by 1MHz results in artifacts in Firestrike.
> 
> Im just curious what you think, im thinking that ive reached the limit of one of my cards. Im not seeing anything in gpu-z that would suggest anything else, no perfcaps, no were near the new TDP, voltage stays at 1.262V and core clock doesnt move either obviously.


Hello

Yes, you'r right one of the card hit the limit, I'm sure you will crash after 1 or 2h in a heavy games, case playing at highest clock will not give a stable OC in games after 1 or 2h..

I recommended a bios with higher Voltage if the temp capable for that...


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, you'r right one of the card hit the limit, I'm sure you will crash after 1 or 2h in a heavy games, case playing at highest clock will not give a stable OC in games after 1 or 2h..
> 
> I recommended a bios with higher Voltage if the temp capable for that...


Ill be switching over to water cooling whenever i receive the rest of my parts so temps shouldn't be an issue. whenever you get a chance can we try bumping the voltage up? thanks.

Heres my stock bios's:

stock970SLIBIOSs.zip 273k .zip file


And heres the one's you modified previously:

Dark970SLIBIOSs.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## Minimlst

Hello thanks for the help!

Did bit of testing a bit, here is the results which are a bit unstable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Ill be switching over to water cooling whenever i receive the rest of my parts so temps shouldn't be an issue. whenever you get a chance can we try bumping the voltage up? thanks.
> 
> Heres my stock bios's:
> 
> stock970SLIBIOSs.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> And heres the one's you modified previously:
> 
> Dark970SLIBIOSs.zip 273k .zip file


Here yo go

Evga970-SLI--Dark.zip 273k .zip file


same clock but with 1.275v
Quote:


> Hello thanks for the help!
> 
> Did bit of testing a bit, here is the results which are a bit unstable.


Try this one

FTW-970-Darkk.zip 137k .zip file


Rest EVGA PS before flashing the new bios..


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark is there a power consumption meter program or it has to be a physical device?


----------



## Minimlst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try this one
> 
> FTW-970-Darkk.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Rest EVGA PS before flashing the new bios..


hello again Mr-Dark,

I reset PrecX and flashed the new bios. The card is still dropping voltages and downclocking /PWR.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark is there a power consumption meter program or it has to be a physical device?


Only physical meter, like this one

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009MDBU?keywords=watt%20meter&qid=1451756836&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
Quote:


> hello again Mr-Dark,
> 
> I reset PrecX and flashed the new bios. The card is still dropping voltages and downclocking /PWR. wheee.gif


Sound like the card hit the VRM limit (the internal limit not the bios limit ), to confirm what drop the memory clock -200mhz and report back...


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Only physical meter, like this one
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009MDBU?keywords=watt%20meter&qid=1451756836&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> Sound like the card hit the VRM limit (the internal limit not the bios limit ), to confirm what drop the memory clock -200mhz and report back...


18$ is not that bad will try it







Thanx again.


----------



## Minimlst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like the card hit the VRM limit (the internal limit not the bios limit ), to confirm what drop the memory clock -200mhz and report back...


Memory stays constant @ 3702, core gpu clock drops slowly down to 1278/1300, voltage stays at 1.262.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minimlst*
> 
> Memory stays constant @ 3702, core gpu clock drops slowly down to 1278/1300, voltage stays at 1.262.


Drop the memory clock 200mhz and try again, if the core stay at higher clock then its the internal VRM limit...


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> same clock but with 1.275v


Thanks will give it a try. Whats the max voltage you can push to these cards anyways?


----------



## Minimlst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Drop the memory clock 200mhz and try again, if the core stay at higher clock then its the internal VRM limit...


I see, yea it still drops after the 200mhz drop.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thanks will give it a try. Whats the max voltage you can push to these cards anyways?


The software report 1.275v max while the card can pull 1.30v ...
Quote:


> I see, yea it still drops after the 200mhz drop.


Okay. here is a bios with lower voltage and stock memory clock..

FTW970-1481mhz.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark can you help me figure out Boost States for 1418 and just a little lower Power , your 1506 runs nicely on most games but Crysis2 shuts my machine off @1440p and The Witcher 3 in first 2 minutes , Thanx.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark can you help me figure out Boost States for 1418 and just a little lower Power , your 1506 runs nicely on most games but Crysis2 shuts my machine off @1440p and The Witcher 3 in first 2 minutes , Thanx.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Here yo go

GTX980_Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1418mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.18v & 270W TDP & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GTX980_Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1418mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.18v & 270W TDP & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Awesome








Thank you. Will run few games and report the difference [email protected] VS [email protected]


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Will run few games and report the difference [email protected] VS [email protected]


Did not crash. But i'm thinking something can be raised







Core or Voltage


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Did not crash. But i'm thinking something can be raised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core or Voltage


push the core for sure at same voltage to avoid any extra power usage


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> push the core for sure at same voltage to avoid any extra power usage


I've edited the first 1506 file you made with same Power Table values from the last, does not crash but Temps. are overly high and had few black artifacts.
Thats the one

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

What do you suggest?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I've edited the first 1506 file you made with same Power Table values from the last, does not crash but Temps. are overly high and had few black artifacts.
> Thats the one
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> What do you suggest?


That will not work, the first bios have 1.243v and 360W while the last one have 1.18v and 270W, the 270W limit isn't enough for 1.243v

what about the 1.18v bios and higher core clock ? I think 1450mhz will be stable, its a good balance between mid OC and stable system..


----------



## KillerBee33

Tried 1506 on 1.18 and it crashed







will try 1450, somehow didnt think of that. Also , not sure why it bothers me so much , your 1506 @ 1.243 works perfectly with every game except Witcher 3 which i dont play at all


----------



## KillerBee33

Is this what you had in mind?

GM2042.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Tried 1506 on 1.18 and it crashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try 1450, somehow didnt think of that. Also , not sure why it bothers me so much , your 1506 @ 1.243 works perfectly with every game except Witcher 3 which i dont play at all


Its not the OC, its your PSU can't hold the load on it..
Quote:


> Is this what you had in mind? GM2042.zip 137k .zip


Yes


----------



## mmplpri

Hi could you tried do some bios for me i got 980ti Zotac Amp! watercooled right now i got it stable at 1490 core (i didnt oc memory yet)with 1.275 V still fighting to get 1500 stable max temps on my settings are 51 Degree max on the core.Thats the default bios

org980tiAMP.zip 152k .zip file
 thx.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its not the OC, its your PSU can't hold the load on it..
> Yes


Ill try, will let you know how it worked out.
Alright , no artifacts wile benchmarking , gonna run few games and see


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmplpri*
> 
> Hi could you tried do some bios for me i got 980ti Zotac Amp! watercooled right now i got it stable at 1490 core (i didnt oc memory yet)with 1.275 V still fighting to get 1500 stable max temps on my settings are 51 Degree max on the core.Thats the default bios
> 
> org980tiAMP.zip 152k .zip file
> thx.


Here you go

Zotac-980ti--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


core 1506 mhz & 3.7ghz memory &1.275v & higher TDP limit & no throttle

flash and report back


----------



## mmplpri

After 50 min on this one temperatures are way lower and stable at 1506 i will let you know tomorrow if i got any freeze, but for now working like a charm thx


----------



## Phantomelite

Ok now this is strange. when i run 3dmark and valley benchmark, none of them crashed, but when i run heaven, as soon as the scores are about to appear, it crashes?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Here's a request you probably don't get often, I would like you to modify my MSI GT72 vbios from the 980m to allow a few things.
*
I'd like to be able to*
increase the max core clock above +135
Enable Over volting
Remove Power Throttling
Set temp target to 92c
increase power limit

Thanks









GM980M.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Here's a request you probably don't get often, I would like you to modify my MSI GT72 vbios from the 980m to allow a few things.
> *
> I'd like to be able to*
> increase the max core clock above +135
> Enable Over volting
> Remove Power Throttling
> Set temp target to 92c
> increase power limit
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM980M.zip 138k .zip file


i
I think the only way to allow higher GPU Voltage on a laptop is thru modded motherboard BIOS. I,ve done it with Dell L702X to overclock GT 555M. Try searching Modded Bios for your laptop.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> i
> I think the only way to allow higher GPU Voltage on a laptop is thru modded motherboard BIOS. I,ve done it with Dell L702X to overclock GT 555M. Try searching Modded Bios for your laptop.


It's separate from the MB bios on this card.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> It's separate from the MB bios on this card.


I hope you realize that increased temps on your GPU mean increased temps for the surrounding components as well - especially when you consider that everything is mashed together in a laptop.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I hope you realize that increased temps on your GPU mean increased temps for the surrounding components as well - especially when you consider that everything is mashed together in a laptop.


Yeah I'm aware of the effects of overclocking.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Here's a request you probably don't get often, I would like you to modify my MSI GT72 vbios from the 980m to allow a few things.
> *
> I'd like to be able to*
> increase the max core clock above +135
> Enable Over volting
> Remove Power Throttling
> Set temp target to 92c
> increase power limit
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM980M.zip 138k .zip file


Okay,

I need some info here, what is the final core clock you want ? 1400mhz or ? also I need specific voltage,btw I think this up to 1.243v not more..

Open MSI AB and max out the TDP slider and tell me what is the max you can go 130% or ?
Quote:


> After 50 min on this one temperatures are way lower and stable at 1506 i will let you know tomorrow if i got any freeze, but for now working like a charm thx


Nice! Glad its working for you
Quote:


> Ok now this is strange. when i run 3dmark and valley benchmark, none of them crashed, but when i run heaven, as soon as the scores are about to appear, it crashes?


Core instability, to confirm drop the core clock 10mhz and try again


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Yeah I'm aware of the effects of overclocking.


Just making sure that you've considered that.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> I need some info here, what is the final core clock you want ? 1400mhz or ? also I need specific voltage,btw I think this up to 1.243v not more..
> 
> Open MSI AB and max out the TDP slider and tell me what is the max you can go 130% or ?
> Nice! Glad its working for you
> Core instability, to confirm drop the core clock 10mhz and try again


Right now I can get it up to 1261 stable on stock volts at it's current limitation. The voltage is 1.068v under 3d load so if you can get me access to 1.2v that'd be great. I can't change the power slider at all, 100% is the power limit at the moment. I'll leave it up to your discretion what the final core should be but I doubt much higher than 1400 will be obtainable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Right now I can get it up to 1261 stable on stock volts at it's current limitation. The voltage is 1.068v under 3d load so if you can get me access to 1.2v that'd be great. I can't change the power slider at all, 100% is the power limit at the moment. I'll leave it up to your discretion what the final core should be but I doubt much higher than 1400 will be obtainable.


Here yo go

GM980M---Dark.zip 139k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.200v & higher TDP limit..

MSI is genius by hidden the voltage slider but no worry Dark catch them







all unlocked to 1.200v lets see how yo go


----------



## Phantasia

Can you give it a go at mine?

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasia*
> 
> Can you give it a go at mine?
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go

MSI970--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back!


----------



## Phantasia

Thanks.

Managed to go from 10125 3dmark to 11072.

Can I use AB to try to go more further?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasia*
> 
> Thanks.
> Managed to go from 10125
> 3dmark to 11072.
> 
> Can I use AB to try to go more further?


Yes, you should do that to find the max clock stable for that card


----------



## Larus

Hi

I've recently bought Gigabyte Windforce GTX 960 4 GB card and now I face a big problem. After the card reaches ~66-67C something bad starts and I have pretty nasty frame stuttering or judder. When I monitor the card with Afterburner nothing interesting appears in logs bit it's obvious that GPU usage drops from 99% and fluctuates every second dipping to even 70-80%. It looks like some kind of throttling. If i increase fans speed to keep temperature under 65C it's all super smooth and no problems at all.

Could you please look at my BIOS and try to disable all possible throttlings ? I'd also like to get rid of all Boost technology and have const 1481 MHz core and memory 3800 MHz all the time in 3d mode, maximize or disable all limits, rest of parameters (vcore, fan) default. Thanks in advance!

PS. I forgot - this card has 2x6pin power plugs.

Gigabyte_4GB_GM206_Orig.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larus*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I've recently bought Gigabyte Windforce GTX 960 4 GB card and now I face a big problem. After the card reaches ~66-67C something bad starts and I have pretty nasty frame stuttering or judder. When I monitor the card with Afterburner nothing interesting appears in logs bit it's obvious that GPU usage drops from 99% and fluctuates every second dipping to even 70-80%. It looks like some kind of throttling. If i increase fans speed to keep temperature under 65C it's all super smooth and no problems at all.
> 
> Could you please look at my BIOS and try to disable all possible throttlings ? I'd also like to get rid of all Boost technology and have const 1481 MHz core and memory 3800 MHz all the time in 3d mode, maximize or disable all limits, rest of parameters (vcore, fan) default. Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS. I forgot - this card has 2x6pin power plugs.
> 
> Gigabyte_4GB_GM206_Orig.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

your problem is easy to fix! Try this one

GTX960-Giga--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.218v (Stock ) & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle until 88c

flash and report back!


----------



## Phantasia

Alright, so I managed to get it up to 11812 3dmark now.

Memory at 4.4ghz.

Fan is set at 100%, but now need to try it with fan in auto.


----------



## KillerBee33

This might be a Conspiracy Theory but i just noticed my OC turning my PC off since i've installed Just Cause 3, from what i read JC3 uses Denuvo protection which runs in the background, changing codes which keeps your CPU quite busy







Just to clarify, i'm not saying this is the problem but in theory . Also Mr_Dark can you check this and see if you can find any problems?

GM122.zip 137k .zip file

ran Firestrike and few games, no crashes or Artifacts .


----------



## Phantomelite

Mr. Dark. I did what you said, and even went as far as lowering the core clock by 20 mhz, but when running the heaven benchmark, it crashed


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasia*
> 
> Alright, so I managed to get it up to 11812
> 3dmark now.
> Memory at 4.4ghz.
> 
> Fan is set at 100%, but now need to try it with fan in auto.


You should look to the graphic score not the whole 3dmark score..

what you mean by 4.4ghz memory ? 8.8ghz effective ?
Quote:


> This might be a Conspiracy Theory but i just noticed my OC turning my PC off since i've installed Just Cause 3, from what i read JC3 uses Denuvo protection which runs in the background, changing codes which keeps your CPU quite busy rolleyes.gif Just to clarify, i'm not saying this is the problem but in theory . Also Mr_Dark can you check this and see if you can find any problems? GM122.zip 137k .zip file
> ran Firestrike and few games, no crashes or Artifacts .


That bios is fine no problem at all, and for JC3 I can't talk about that now as i'm waiting for the price to drop so I can buy that game








Quote:


> Mr. Dark. I did what you said, and even went as far as lowering the core clock by 20 mhz, but when running the heaven benchmark, it crashed mad.gif


your problem the voltage locked dude, nothing will help you to pass that







, drop it another 20mhz and report back...


----------



## KillerBee33

I got JC3 on sale on STEAM 45$ on Dec 23rd but they still haven't charged me








I thought the game will be like GTAV on ACID but its quite boring, other than having fun with few tricks missions are exactly the same .
LOL sorry for the spoiler


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I got JC3 on sale on STEAM 45$ on Dec 23rd but they still haven't charged me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the game will be like GTAV on ACID but its quite boring, other than having fun with few tricks missions are exactly the same .
> LOL sorry for the spoiler


45$ for a game ? No thank I can't afford that..lol


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM980M---Dark.zip 139k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.200v & higher TDP limit..
> 
> MSI is genius by hidden the voltage slider but no worry Dark catch them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all unlocked to 1.200v lets see how yo go


Not sure what It didn't like but it was a no go. Did the flash procedures successfully, rebooted and windows disabled the device because it was having problems. I tried to re-enable it but it was unhappy with that, may have to go a bit easier on it, see where it ends up.

It's hard to tell how far it's going to be able to push in it's stock restricted state.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 45$ for a game ? No thank I can't afford that..lol


For that game , was not worth it.
Waiting for the New Need for Speed , last 3 were a disaster


----------



## Phantasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You should look to the graphic score not the whole 3dmark score..
> 
> what you mean by 4.4ghz memory ? 8.8ghz effective ?
> That bios is fine no problem at all, and for JC3 I can't talk about that now as i'm waiting for the price to drop so I can buy that game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your problem the voltage locked dude, nothing will help you to pass that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , drop it another 20mhz and report back...


Actually I have no clue, it showed this on gpu-z: 2,228 MHz

I thought it was multiplied by 2?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7055716

After running firestrike extreme I noticed it was not stable at all. Reverting it back


----------



## tijgert

JC3 is really cool and uses my 980Ti REAL well. Killing and destroying and sailing and racing and flying and stuuuuf!








All the nicer with my shiney new Bios at 1544/8500 (yeah, my ram is excellent. Goes to 8600 even without arti's but over 8500 there's no performance gain in Firestrike...)


----------



## Toqi

hi bro please help me , gigabyte gtx 970 custom bios , my sometimes problem TDP limit and i need 1550mhz gpu speed , i dont like using msi afterburner or other programs

here is my SS , drop gpu speed and voltage for PWR , TDP limit , i no problem TEMP have Mo-RA3 watercooling


----------



## Phantomelite

Nope still crashed. I lowered -40 and got 1455mhz, but it crashed


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Not sure what It didn't like but it was a no go. Did the flash procedures successfully, rebooted and windows disabled the device because it was having problems. I tried to re-enable it but it was unhappy with that, may have to go a bit easier on it, see where it ends up.
> 
> It's hard to tell how far it's going to be able to push in it's stock restricted state.


Okay, can you try this one ?

GM980M-1304mhz--Dark.zip 139k .zip file


1304mhz & 1.10v.. lets see how you go
Quote:


> For that game , was not worth it.
> Waiting for the New Need for Speed , last 3 were a disaster mad.gif


I watch many video for that game, the graphic is awesome, let's hope for a crack








Quote:


> Actually I have no clue, it showed this on gpu-z: 2,228 MHz
> I thought it was multiplied by 2?
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7055716
> 
> After running firestrike extreme I noticed it was not stable at all. Reverting it back


Stay at 2000mhz memory wall, that very good score.. btw 1557/8000 is very good try some games to make sure its stable
Quote:


> JC3 is really cool and uses my 980Ti REAL well. Killing and destroying and sailing and racing and flying and stuuuuf! smile.gif
> All the nicer with my shiney new Bios at 1544/8500 (yeah, my ram is excellent. Goes to 8600 even without arti's but over 8500 there's no performance gain in Firestrike...)


My current 970 G1 can bench at 8400 memory and its gaming stable at 8200.. but for daily an 1519/8000 is enough since no WB on the card..








Quote:


> hi bro please help me , gigabyte gtx 970 custom bios , my sometimes problem TDP limit and i need 1550mhz gpu speed , i dont like using msi afterburner or other programs
> 
> here is my SS , drop gpu speed and voltage for PWR , TDP limit , i no problem TEMP have Mo-RA3 watercooling


Hello there

MSI KB will throttle any card to the stock avoid that one, upload your bios so i can help you there








Quote:


> Nope still crashed. I lowered -40 and got 1455mhz, but it crashed


Give me that bios again so i can check it for you


----------



## Toqi

here is my stock bios thank you , 1550mhz gpu speed pretty fine on me
http://s6.dosya.tc/server5/oxnpuk/GM204.rar.html


----------



## chuy409

Hmmm custom bioses? Neat. But i dont think this can aid my 980 voltage locked to 1.212v no matter what bios i use.....


----------



## Phantomelite

Heres the bios that you made for me with the custom fan curve.

Evga970_custom-curvel.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Cannon19932006

Nope, reacted the same way to the lowered bios.

Could you possibly just increase the limitations (voltage, power, core) on the card and I can use software (msi AB or nvidiainspector) to find out where it wants to be? Then I can report back and you can setup a bios with the clocks and voltage I find.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toqi*
> 
> here is my stock bios thank you , 1550mhz gpu speed pretty fine on me
> http://s6.dosya.tc/server5/oxnpuk/GM204.rar.html


at which voltage ?
Quote:


> Hmmm custom bioses? Neat. But i dont think this can aid my 980 voltage locked to 1.212v no matter what bios i use..... frown.gif


You're right nothing will help with card limit from the vrm, btw which card you have there ?
Quote:


> Heres the bios that you made for me with the custom fan curve. Evga970_custom-curvel.zip 13


Try this one

GTX970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Nope, reacted the same way to the lowered bios.
> 
> Could you possibly just increase the limitations (voltage, power, core) on the card and I can use software (msi AB or nvidiainspector) to find out where it wants to be? Then I can report back and you can setup a bios with the clocks and voltage I find.


I doubt MSI use the main bios to locked the voltage,as the stock bios should give you 1.20v at least, the TDP table is different not like any card for Desktop pc,

I think the custom bios will not help you at all...


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're right nothing will help with card limit from the vrm, btw which card you have there ?


980 Strix


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark , this here survived Firestrike Extreme with DEMO @ max temps of 75








Can you check my Boost States , i'm not fully sure how things work there and maybe up the Voltage to stock 1.212.
Thanx.

GM118.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> at which voltage ?
> You're right nothing will help with card limit from the vrm, btw which card you have there ?
> Try this one
> 
> GTX970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> I doubt MSI use the main bios to locked the voltage,as the stock bios should give you 1.20v at least, the TDP table is different not like any card for Desktop pc,
> 
> I think the custom bios will not help you at all...


I can get up to 1.09v, the stock vbios allow +25mv increase, the problem is the core frequency is locked to a max of +135, which I can achieve at stock volts.

Would it be possible to leave everything else alone and just allow a larger core increase than +135?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark , this here survived Firestrike Extreme with DEMO @ max temps of 75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you check my Boost States , i'm not fully sure how things work there and maybe up the Voltage to stock 1.212.
> Thanx.
> 
> GM118.zip 137k .zip file


That bios is fine (boost state ), why you want to increase the voltage for the same clock ?
Quote:


> I can get up to 1.09v, the stock vbios allow +25mv increase, the problem is the core frequency is locked to a max of +135, which I can achieve at stock volts.
> 
> Would it be possible to leave everything else alone and just allow a larger core increase than +135?


Sure

GM980M--1266mhz.zip 139k .zip file


1266mhz stock clock now and +135mhz from any OC software result in 1400mhz core


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That bios is fine (boost state ), why you want to increase the voltage for the same clock ?
> Sure
> 
> GM980M--1266mhz.zip 139k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1266mhz stock clock now and +135mhz from any OC software result in 1400mhz core


Want to try raising Core back to 1506 or as close to it as possible


----------



## Toqi

Quote:
Originally Posted by Toqi View Post

here is my stock bios thank you , 1550mhz gpu speed pretty fine on me
http://s6.dosya.tc/server5/oxnpuk/GM204.rar.html

at which voltage ?

my default bios voltage 1.2180v
i think my gpu running no problem 1550mhz at 1.2180v ? you make i try it , or you increlease voltage no problem
hmm you have gigabyte gtx 970 i now see







, give me your gpu bios i try


----------



## KillerBee33

Got the 1.225 working with low power. want to test 1.212 and see if i can get just a little lower temps.


GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toqi*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Toqi View Post
> 
> here is my stock bios thank you , 1550mhz gpu speed pretty fine on me
> http://s6.dosya.tc/server5/oxnpuk/GM204.rar.html
> 
> at which voltage ?
> 
> my default bios voltage 1.2180v
> i think my gpu running no problem 1550mhz at 1.2180v ? you make i try it , or you increlease voltage no problem
> hmm you have gigabyte gtx 970 i now see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , give me your gpu bios i try


Yes, I have a G1 card but the problem gigabyte drop a many bios revision.. the better to mode your bios









try this one

970-G1--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back








Quote:


> Got the 1.225 working with low power. want to test 1.212 and see if i can get just a little lower temps.


Sound good to me, I see that you have a good skill with custom bios now!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, I have a G1 card but the problem gigabyte drop a many bios revision.. the better to mode your bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try this one
> 
> 970-G1--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound good to me, I see that you have a good skill with custom bios now!


The 1.225 is yours, the power settings are from 1.181


----------



## Cannon19932006

This one worked, thanks!


----------



## Phantomelite

Nope. the new one didn't work either


----------



## Phantasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Stay at 2000mhz memory wall, that very good score.. btw 1557/8000 is very good try some games to make sure its stable


It appears to throttle, what should be the conditions at which the card should throttle? Temp? It hits 76º. Power usage? It reaches 100%.


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark

GM1212.zip 137k .zip file
What do you think?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> This one worked, thanks!


Nice. Glad its working for you

Quote:


> Nope. the new one didn't work either


Throttle or crash ? how much the ASIC quality there ? also what is the highest stable clock at stock bios ?
Quote:


> It appears to throttle, what should be the conditions at which the card should throttle? Temp? It hits 76º. Power usage? It reaches 100%.


100% TDP usage with my bios! ? MSI kombustor ?
Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> GM1212.zip


It's worth a shot, but I remember your card crash at 1.22v when we try 1506mhz at the first time..


----------



## Phantomelite

Crash. ASIC quality 72%. Im not sure how much is the highest core clock on the stock bios


----------



## Phantomelite

the weird thing is, in games the previous rom you sent me worked fine. just in heaven it crashed


----------



## Phantomelite

the one from a few days ago


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomelite*
> 
> the weird thing is, in games the previous rom you sent me worked fine. just in heaven it crashed


That strange as the Oc pass heaven should fail easily in games.. Try that room again in a heavy games ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice. Glad its working for you
> Throttle or crash ? how much the ASIC quality there ? also what is the highest stable clock at stock bios ?
> 100% TDP usage with my bios! ? MSI kombustor ?
> It's worth a shot, but I remember your card crash at 1.22v when we try 1506mhz at the first time..


First one i made was copied GALAX HOF to mine








First one you made was 1.243 which works perfectly until i start The Witcher 3 and Crysis 2 @ 1440p








The 1.243 works flawless with GTA V


----------



## Phantomelite

The on u sent me today, or the other one?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> First one i made was copied GALAX HOF to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First one you made was 1.243 which works perfectly until i start The Witcher 3 and Crysis 2 @ 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1.243 works flawless with GTA V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> First one i made was copied GALAX HOF to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First one you made was 1.243 which works perfectly until i start The Witcher 3 and Crysis 2 @ 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1.243 works flawless with GTA V


Then try 1.23v and 1.22v and 1.218v








Quote:


> The on u sent me today, or the other one?


The first room (without custom fan curve )


----------



## Phantomelite

Nope that one crashed. the one that didn't crash in heavy games(assassin's creed syndicate) was this one

Evga970_custom-curvel.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Then try 1.23v and 1.22v and 1.218v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first room (without custom fan curve )


1.212 Atrifacts @ 1506
You think raise power ? mine is set to 275
Or raise Voltage by just a bit?
Or turn BOOST off on a CPU


----------



## Phantasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice. Glad its working for you
> Throttle or crash ? how much the ASIC quality there ? also what is the highest stable clock at stock bios ?
> 100% TDP usage with my bios! ? MSI kombustor ?
> It's worth a shot, but I remember your card crash at 1.22v when we try 1506mhz at the first time..


On Firestrike Ultra.

Lowering Clocks. Maybe I'll just settle with your stock settings


----------



## Phantomelite

Nvm the evga custom curvel one crashed in crysis 3 when playing it for around 15 mins


----------



## Imprezzion

It MIGHT be caused by a very nice quirk of nvidia's Boost 2.0 design.
If you study the BIOS with Maxwell BIOS editor you can see that every clock bin for Boost has it's own entry in the voltage table.
Boost table:


Note the numbers 00 to 74. They correspond with the voltage table entry's:


It's the CLK xx numbers.

The whole issue is that say, your GPU under full load runs at 1557Mhz clock bin because you use for example, +230Mhz offset in MSI AB.
It's voltage at that point is for example 1.212v in the CLK74 bin of the BIOS.
This is then adjusted with the offset in MSI AB (+0.087v) to 1.275v (that's the max of the voltage controller).

Now, your load drops for a cutscene, or you shut down your game / program, or you enter a game menu in which the card has a very low load. It will downclock to save power. Even when the drivers set to "Prefer maximum performance".

The clock bin it selects is the 37 bin. Which is 1101Mhz. This has a voltage in the voltage table of 1.025v for example.
Now, since MSI AB runs at +230Mhz core, it will run 1340Mhz (in this case 1329Mhz bin). Voltage is 1.025v + 0.087v = 1.112v.
Who's to say that 1340Mhz is actually stable at 1.112v? Exactly. It's not.

That's what causes the crashes when the load changes. It can be stable at max clocks with max volts, but then the Boost 2.0 decides to dynamically downclock it gives a MUCH lower voltage but this is usually way TOO low on certain clock bins.

The funny thing is, when you disable Boost in the BIOS by setting Entry #0 for all 3 settings, it will no longer Boost UP in clocks. but it will still Boost DOWN in clocks.

Ever since i manually changed every single voltage entry above ~800Mhz in the clock table to 1.275v it NEVER crashed again in weeks and still has low idle / 2D voltage when running movies or just desktop apps.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 1.212 Atrifacts @ 1506
> You think raise power ? mine is set to 275
> Or raise Voltage by just a bit?
> Or turn BOOST off on a CPU


The card need more voltage for 1506mhz, not the power related.. you mean intel turbo boost for the cpu ? is that to save some power ?
Quote:


> On Firestrike Ultra.
> Lowering Clocks. Maybe I'll just settle with your stock settings


You can push a little higher, an 1531/8000 should be fine








Quote:


> Nvm the evga custom curvel one crashed in crysis 3 when playing it for around 15 mins


Your card is one of the worst overclocking card, I seen many like your one can't hold on 1450mhz


----------



## abbadon2

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


970gpuz.gif 34k .gif file


Can I join the party?

Got this on black friday, seems I can only mod and reflash this version 84.04.36.00.70 , pulling, modded, then reflashing. Anything i've downloaded, even other BIOS's based on preview 04G-P4-2974-KR revisions, bricks requiring removing the card to hook into another system to recover.

ASIC is 68.9% if that matters.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abbadon2*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970gpuz.gif 34k .gif file
> 
> 
> Can I join the party?
> 
> Got this on black friday, seems I can only mod and reflash this version 84.04.36.00.70 , pulling, modded, then reflashing, anything i've downloaded, even other BIOS's based on 04G-P4-2974-KR although earlier revisions. Others brick requiring removing the card to hook into another system to recover.
> 
> ASIC is 68.9% if that matters.


Hello

you're welcomed









Give this a try

eVGA970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v, lets hope it will hold on 1506mhz...


----------



## Phantasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> You can push a little higher, an 1531/8000 should be fine


Yep! 

Looking good.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10091492?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## abbadon2

Damn that was fast. Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasia*
> 
> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10091492?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You'r welcomed, This the final bios for daily use

MSI970-1531-8000.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Damn that was fast. Thanks!


you're welcomed! , Stop mashing the submit button


----------



## mmplpri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmplpri*
> 
> Hi could you tried do some bios for me i got 980ti Zotac Amp! watercooled right now i got it stable at 1490 core (i didnt oc memory yet)with 1.275 V still fighting to get 1500 stable max temps on my settings are 51 Degree max on the core.Thats the default bios
> 
> org980tiAMP.zip 152k .zip file
> thx.


Hi its working great on your bios with 1506 on the core could you try with overclock core to around 1550 thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Zotac-980ti--Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> core 1506 mhz & 3.7ghz memory &1.275v & higher TDP limit & no throttle
> 
> flash and report back


Hi its working great on your bios with 1506 on the core could you try with overclock core to around 1550 thx


----------



## abbadon2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you're welcomed! , Stop mashing the submit button


oopse, sorry about that. haha

BIOS works, but a perhaps a bit too hot, I can finish futuremark, but with only 100 point gain I suspect something may be amiss. Heaven crashes goes black two seconds in.

edit: scratch that, futuremark errored out on the second try


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmplpri*
> 
> Hi its working great on your bios with 1506 on the core could you try with overclock core to around 1550 thx
> Hi its working great on your bios with 1506 on the core could you try with overclock core to around 1550 thx


Nice!

Now just use MSI AB to push the clock farther until the driver crash, once you find the max stable clock for that card report back so i can adjust the bios for you...
Quote:


> oopse, sorry about that. haha
> 
> BIOS works, but a perhaps a bit too hot, I can finish futuremark, but with only 100 point gain I suspect something may be amiss. Heaven crashes goes black two seconds in.
> 
> edit: scratch that, futuremark errored out on the second try


The temp is easy to fix, try this one

EVGA970-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1481mhz , and custom fan curve


----------



## Phantasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You'r welcomed, This the final bios for daily use
> 
> MSI970-1531-8000.zip 136k .zip file


Wow thanks!

I gave it a go and got a very slight lower graphical result.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7066542

Not sure why. But I think I can be happy with this like it is. Do you have any other suggestions or something that I should look into further?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasia*
> 
> Wow thanks!
> I gave it a go and got a very slight lower graphical result.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7066542
> 
> Not sure why. But I think I can be happy with this like it is. Do you have any other suggestions or something that I should look into further?


Honestly that clock is decent for a 970 its already faster than Reference 980 at that clock







, maybe the difference within margin error ?


----------



## Phantasia

You are right.

I'm going to stick it like this! 

Thanks a lot once more!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The card need more voltage for 1506mhz, not the power related.. you mean intel turbo boost for the cpu ? is that to save some power ?
> Yeah, tried that and its not worth , ill play a bit with 1418 @ 1.181V and will most likely Uninstall The Witcher 3 to use 1506 @ 1.243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got that game with 970 free and never got over the first 45 min. so not sure why it bothers me so much


----------



## Toqi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, I have a G1 card but the problem gigabyte drop a many bios revision.. the better to mode your bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try this one
> 
> Core clock 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound good to me, I see that you have a good skill with custom bios now!


yes i try it bios , worken nice for me , i use msi kombustor no problem TDP max %78 and gpu running 1556mhz no gpu speed and voltage drop







thank you bro

970-G1--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Bart Thompson

Hi,

I followed the vid, wanted to see if my card would be ok with a slight oc.

I'm wondering if the card would be able to get up to arround 1500 / 8000?

Currently running at 1481 / 1.2750V / 7600. It's a reference 980 (gigabyte) temps @ 66-68 during heavy gaming, no visible artifacts or stutter.

Stock

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


OC

oc1481.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart Thompson*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I followed the vid, wanted to see if my card would be ok with a slight oc.
> 
> I'm wondering if the card would be able to get up to arround 1500 / 8000?
> 
> Currently running at 1481 / 1.2750V / 7600. It's a reference 980 (gigabyte) temps @ 66-68 during heavy gaming, no visible artifacts or stutter.
> 
> Stock
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> OC
> 
> oc1481.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

Gigabyte-980--Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7.6ghz memory & 1.281v & higher TDP & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> yes i try it bios , worken nice for me , i use msi kombustor no problem TDP max %78 and gpu running 1556mhz no gpu speed and voltage drop smile.gif thank you bro
> 
> 970-G1--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> Edited by Toqi - Today at 7:3


Nice! Glad its working for yo


----------



## mp5mafia

Is 1.281V hardware max for msi gtx 980 Ti gaming 6G?

Thanks


----------



## Bart Thompson

Driver crash after 10 mins of gameplay. I know it's better to test with something like afterburner, but I found GTAV to be quite demanding and usually makes the driver crash after 10-15 min if something's wrong. Temps went up at 72-76, so maybe 1481 will do it?


----------



## Benjiw

More voltage on these cards doesn't always seem to mean better/higher overclocks from what I've read from Kingpin, it's all about keeping them cold.


----------



## mp5mafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> More voltage on these cards doesn't always seem to mean better/higher overclocks from what I've read from Kingpin, it's all about keeping them cold.


I know but I'm about tweak bios on my new card and unfortunatelly got very limited time on this one to research so was hopeing to get some quick info on here xD


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mp5mafia*
> 
> Is 1.281V hardware max for msi gtx 980 Ti gaming 6G?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

All maxwell card report 1.275v max from software while some card can pull more, I'm not sure about that card we need someone to use the voltage meter with custom bios to check the limit








Quote:


> Driver crash after 10 mins of gameplay. I know it's better to test with something like afterburner, but I found GTAV to be quite demanding and usually makes the driver crash after 10-15 min if something's wrong. Temps went up at 72-76, so maybe 1481 will do it?


drop the core clock 20 mhz and try again, sound like bad OC chip..


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark can you lower Voltage to 1.225 and lock Power to 250 max draw









1493.zip 137k .zip file

my 4770 not (K) draws 85W on full load so i want to test this out


----------



## Sycksyde

Mr Dark I was wondering if you could help me with 1 more BIOS please.

It's an Asus 970 Mini and I would like1460/8000 with higher TDP and max voltage (1.212v) if you would be so kind.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello


Hi Mr-Dark, I was gaming with the attached bios you helped create and by lowering the tdp base to 1455 I was able to game in 2D on my 1080p monitor. However, with the Rift announcement I dug out my DK2 and decided to play some Elite Dangerous in VR and even on medium it pegs out my 970 at 1481 which is I'm guessing the boost clock? Can you lower the boost clock 1 tick to 1468? And If it's possible can you save another copy where the boost clock is the same as the tdp base clock 1455? Lowering the tdp base to 1443 doesn't fix it since it still runs it back up to 1481 I'm guessing is the boost setting.

preEDGM204.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks.


----------



## SSD Twinkle Toes

Hi, Dark...
I was wondering if you could help me with my bios, Its GTX970 G4 MSI

GTX970g4.zip 135k .zip file


Wanted a Bios to push a solid OC, my current OC maxing everything out never goes above 62c so I think I got some head room.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark can you lower Voltage to 1.225 and lock Power to 250 max draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1493.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> my 4770 not (K) draws 85W on full load so i want to test this out


Here yo go

killerBee--GTX980.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Mr Dark I was wondering if you could help me with 1 more BIOS please.
> 
> It's an Asus 970 Mini and I would like1460/8000 with higher TDP and max voltage (1.212v) if you would be so kind.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip


for sure bro!

Try this one

Asus970-Mini--Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark, I was gaming with the attached bios you helped create and by lowering the tdp base to 1455 I was able to game in 2D on my 1080p monitor. However, with the Rift announcement I dug out my DK2 and decided to play some Elite Dangerous in VR and even on medium it pegs out my 970 at 1481 which is I'm guessing the boost clock? Can you lower the boost clock 1 tick to 1468? And If it's possible can you save another copy where the boost clock is the same as the tdp base clock 1455? Lowering the tdp base to 1443 doesn't fix it since it still runs it back up to 1481 I'm guessing is the boost setting. preEDGM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Thanks.


Hello

I understand that you need a bios boost to 1455mhz only right ? try this one

EVGA-970-1455mhz.zip 136k .zip file


Please feel free to ask if you want anything..
Quote:


> Hi, Dark...
> I was wondering if you could help me with my bios, Its GTX970 G4 MSI GTX970g4.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> Wanted a Bios to push a solid OC, my current OC maxing everything out never goes above 62c so I think I got some head room.


Hello there

For sure, try this one

MSI970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.26v & boost off & higher TDP

flash and report back!


----------



## DarkMOS

HI Mr-Dark, can u help me with my Bios, I have MSI GTX980ti 6G OC edition , i saw in previous post a bios you made for the 6G , but the bios version is different than mine, the highest stable OC i reach is 1463 in boost and 7580MHz on memory .BIOS version ( 84.00.41.00.2D )

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


any help is much appreciated


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkMOS*
> 
> HI Mr-Dark, can u help me with my Bios, I have MSI GTX980ti 6G OC edition , i saw in previous post a bios you made for the 6G , but the bios version is different than mine, the highest stable OC i reach is 1463 in boost and 7580MHz on memory .BIOS version ( 84.00.41.00.2D )
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> any help is much appreciated


Hello there. Welcome to OCN!

Give this a try

MSI980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7.5ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP & No throttle!

Flash and report back!


----------



## DarkMOS

Thank you for your fast response , i flash the bios but in heaven it gives Artifacts after 5min and driver crash after 10Min. it seems my GPU need more voltage my ASIC : 70.9


----------



## SSD Twinkle Toes

Nice got a Solid 64 FPS on vally extreme HD 1080p never went above 65c Fans went to 55% 1500 RPM and still couldn't hear them.

Btw whats the max volt/temps this G4 MSI 970 can hit safely?

Btw if you ever in cornwall saltash, give me a shout I buy you a beer!









Quick update, managed to OC the memory on this bad boy to 8 GHZ core doesn't want to go any higher mind...










Also hit new record for me on vally 67.8 FPS extreme HD 1080

This has been awesome I am upgrading my i74820k
This is my part list,
Intel Core i7-6700 3.40GHz (Skylake) Socket LGA1151 Processor - Retail
MSI Z170A Gaming M5 Intel Z170 (Socket 1151) DDR4 ATX Motherboard
Prolimatech PK-3 Nano Aluminium Thermal Paste - 5g
Kingston Savage Black 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-19200C12 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black (HX424C12SBK2/
Samsung SM951 256GB M.2 PCI-e 3.0 x 4 NVMe Solid State Drive (MZVPV256HDGL-00000)
BitFenix Spectre PRO PWM 120mm Fan - Black
NZXT Noctis 450 Matte Black Full Tower Chassis

So I wanted to beef up my GPU a little ready for it.


----------



## KillerBee33

@ Mr_Dark will let you know how it worked out , Thanx


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkMOS*
> 
> Thank you for your fast response , i flash the bios but in heaven it gives Artifacts after 5min and driver crash after 10Min. it seems my GPU need more voltage my ASIC : 70.9


Okay drop the core clock 20mhz and try again ?
Quote:


> Nice got a Solid 64 FPS on vally extreme HD 1080p never went above 65c Fans went to 55% 1500 RPM and still couldn't hear them.
> 
> Btw whats the max volt/temps this G4 MSI 970 can hit safely?
> 
> Btw if you ever in cornwall saltash, give me a shout I buy you a beer!thumb.gif
> 
> Quick update, managed to OC the memory on this bad boy to 8 GHZ core doesn't want to go any higher mind... mad.gif
> 
> Also hit new record for me on vally 67.8 FPS extreme HD 1080
> 
> This has been awesome I am upgrading my i74820k
> This is my part list,
> Intel Core i7-6700 3.40GHz (Skylake) Socket LGA1151 Processor - Retail
> MSI Z170A Gaming M5 Intel Z170 (Socket 1151) DDR4 ATX Motherboard
> Prolimatech PK-3 Nano Aluminium Thermal Paste - 5g
> Kingston Savage Black 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-19200C12 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black (HX424C12SBK2/
> Samsung SM951 256GB M.2 PCI-e 3.0 x 4 NVMe Solid State Drive (MZVPV256HDGL-00000)
> BitFenix Spectre PRO PWM 120mm Fan - Black
> NZXT Noctis 450 Matte Black Full Tower Chassis
> 
> So I wanted to beef up my GPU a little ready for it.


ٍSound good to me, the max voltage for that card is 1.275v but maxwell card don't scale with voltage.. so we can give it another 15mv voltage but I doubt you will gain anything

this bios for daily use for 8Ghz memory

GTX970g4-8ghzmemory.zip 136k .zip file


what happen when you push the core clock farther ?

beer is good for weekend


----------



## SSD Twinkle Toes

screen froze at +10 more and I had to reset system, so basically a hardware/driver freeze.

Also when I run the Original bios with my basic over clock of +150 core + 500 mem in vally it says 1603 MHz on clock speed, when I run this bios it says 1503, is that a normal bug?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSD Twinkle Toes*
> 
> screen froze at +10 more and I had to reset system, so basically a hardware/driver freeze.


Then It's the limit for your card









Edit: Yes heaven report high clock but its not true that from the Boost tech..


----------



## SSD Twinkle Toes

K cool, well thanks for the help, I am quite happy with the results, this thing is just keeping me going until the beasts come later this year. Feel sorry for people who bough a 980ti in the last few months.








End of the day, its a 970, it is what it is.


----------



## Phantomelite

HI mr dark, its me again. i was hoping that you could help me with a mild overclock. ( around 1450-60 mhz on the core clock, and stock on the memory. Thanks!


----------



## PittedPanda

Hello Mr. Dark,

I've just purchased, built, updated, tweaked, and OCed my first Desktop PC since I built my first PC "dream-rig" at 16, over a decade ago.

It is intended to be a DAW (Ableton Live), work computer, and finally a gaming rig on the weekends.

Fractal R5 Case (Silent operation a priority for audio work)
1440p GW2765 BenQ Display.
Gigabyte z170X-Gaming 5 Mobo (PCH 1.000v -> 1.100v OC)
i5 6600k is stable at 4.5ghz (core+cache) @ 1.345v static. (Noctua U14S cooler)
SSD w/ Win 10 Pro (many bloatware services disabled)
~40usec DPC latency (had to disable HPET in OS/BIOS to get this down from ~1ms)

So thats all well and good, I am struggling with getting my MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming GPU OCed correctly.

I was able to use MSI Afterburner to get the card to ~1.5Ghz Core + 2Ghz Mem Clock.

I set power at 110% and +87mV. It was stable for 3Dmark Firestrike and Unreal Heaven. Load @ 70c with very quiet fan.

I'm stable at 1299 MHz Core / 1903 MHz Mem, +87mV (don't think im actually getting this voltage), FireStrike 1.1 @ 10859.

However, it has frozen and crashed Dying Light (DX11 Game) a few times despite sub 70c temperatures. Idles at 38c/40c.

GPU-z Reports 99-100% GPU usage appropriately, <70c temps, and VRel/VOp PerfCaps. Also it states 73.7% ASIC Quality.

I'm new at all this but I think all this means that it is crashing in games because it has unstable votage/power for those clocks, has adequate thermal overhead, and should be vBIOS flashed for optimal OC.

I copied the values into my .rom file but ultimately decided I'd feel more comfortable asking you to help me make the best possible custom vBIOS firmware.

My targets, if you agree, are roughly:
~1.5Ghz Core
~2Ghz Memory Bus
disable boost and thermal throttling
increase TDP limit (this is where I have no ideal!)
increase the voltage
custom fan curve that is 0% (Silent) when I'm doing DAW work but can ramp up quite a bit to keep temps low for gaming

If you would be so kind to make the perfect BIOS I'd greatly appreciate and donate too.

Sincerely,
Panda

MSI9704G.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomelite*
> 
> HI mr dark, its me again. i was hoping that you could help me with a mild overclock. ( around 1450-60 mhz on the core clock, and stock on the memory. Thanks!


Better responses come with posting a BIOS file to be modified....


----------



## PittedPanda

Ooops

8Ghz mem clock not 2Ghz, forgot DDR


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark what you think of trying 980Ti on a 330W ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

You need a gpu rated at 145W, like a reference 970/980


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You need a gpu rated at 145W, like a reference 970/980


Too bad, then im stuck with 980 till the end of the year.


----------



## PittedPanda

Oh and btw my PSU is 750RMx from Corsair


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Better responses come with posting a BIOS file to be modified....


+1
Quote:


> Hello Mr. Dark,
> 
> I've just purchased, built, updated, tweaked, and OCed my first Desktop PC since I built my first PC "dream-rig" at 16, over a decade ago.
> 
> It is intended to be a DAW (Ableton Live), work computer, and finally a gaming rig on the weekends.
> Fractal R5 Case (Silent operation a priority for audio work)
> 1440p GW2765 BenQ Display.
> Gigabyte z170X-Gaming 5 Mobo (PCH 1.000v -> 1.100v OC)
> i5 6600k is stable at 4.5ghz (core+cache) @ 1.345v static. (Noctua U14S cooler)
> SSD w/ Win 10 Pro (many bloatware services disabled)
> ~40usec DPC latency (had to disable HPET in OS/BIOS to get this down from ~1ms)
> 
> So thats all well and good, I am struggling with getting my MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming GPU OCed correctly.
> 
> I was able to use MSI Afterburner to get the card to ~1.5Ghz Core + 2Ghz Mem Clock.
> 
> I set power at 110% and +87mV. It was stable for 3Dmark Firestrike and Unreal Heaven. Load @ 70c with very quiet fan.
> 
> I'm stable at 1299 MHz Core / 1903 MHz Mem, +87mV (don't think im actually getting this voltage), FireStrike 1.1 @ 10859.
> 
> However, it has frozen and crashed Dying Light (DX11 Game) a few times despite sub 70c temperatures. Idles at 38c/40c.
> 
> GPU-z Reports 99-100% GPU usage appropriately, <70c temps, and VRel/VOp PerfCaps. Also it states 73.7% ASIC Quality.
> 
> I'm new at all this but I think all this means that it is crashing in games because it has unstable votage/power for those clocks, has adequate thermal overhead, and should be vBIOS flashed for optimal OC.
> 
> I copied the values into my .rom file but ultimately decided I'd feel more comfortable asking you to help me make the best possible custom vBIOS firmware.
> 
> My targets, if you agree, are roughly:
> ~1.5Ghz Core
> ~2Ghz Memory Bus
> disable boost and thermal throttling
> increase TDP limit (this is where I have no ideal!)
> increase the voltage
> custom fan curve that is 0% (Silent) when I'm doing DAW work but can ramp up quite a bit to keep temps low for gaming
> 
> If you would be so kind to make the perfect BIOS I'd greatly appreciate and donate too.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Panda MSI9704G.zip 136k .zip fil


Conclusion mate not a long story, I can't read all of this for an custom bios








Quote:


> You need a gpu rated at 145W, like a reference 970/980


+1


----------



## flyer57

Hello Mr. dark

I have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING w/ACX 2.0+. Getting about 1484 mhz and 3.8ghz with the memory and showing1.243v . With temperatures maxing 62c. Can you help me do better.
Thanks for your time.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1
> Conclusion mate not a long story, I can't read all of this for an custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Are you sure? 980ti's power table is set to lower than mine 225,
Reason i'm asking is that i have a chance to get a PNY 980Ti reference .


----------



## Minimlst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay. here is a bios with lower voltage and stock memory clock..
> 
> FTW970-1481mhz.zip 137k .zip file


Reporting back, card seems very very stable. Performs extremely well compared to stock. Thanks for the help! Now if only nvidia would fix the gpu usage bugs.









Thanks!


----------



## wirk

I have stock Zotac GTX 970 running under watercooling with Aquacomputer watercooler, no backplate. Please provide me with a mod able to push the card to the max. The present bios is attached.

Zotac970stock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Hello Mr. dark
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING w/ACX 2.0+. Getting about 1484 mhz and 3.8ghz with the memory and showing1.243v . With temperatures maxing 62c. Can you help me do better.
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

EVGA980Ti-ACX--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle..

flash and report back

Quote:


> Are you sure? 980ti's power table is set to lower than mine 225,
> Reason i'm asking is that i have a chance to get a PNY 980Ti reference .


the 980 Ti pull around 50 to 80w over the 980 at stock clock








Quote:


> Reporting back, card seems very very stable. Performs extremely well compared to stock. Thanks for the help! Now if only nvidia would fix the gpu usage bugs. smile.gif
> 
> Thanks!


make sure you have the latest driver from Nvidia








Quote:


> I have stock Zotac GTX 970 running under watercooling with Aquacomputer watercooler, no backplate. Please provide me with a mod able to push the card to the max. The present bios is attached.
> 
> Zotac970stock.zip 13


Hello

Give this a try

Zotac970--Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off

that card is voltage locked to 1.212v.. that a big limit when it come to OC.. flash and report back


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark can you unlock voltage to 1.25 on this bios. Its the only one which has no artifacts in W3 and only PerfCap reason is Vrel

GALAX.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## PittedPanda

Hi @Mr-Dark. Please help me with custom bios.








MSI GTX 970 4G 73% ASIC
1481MHz Core
4GHz Memory Bus
disable boost and thermal throttling at 88c
increase TDP limit
increase the voltage
custom fan curve that is 0% (Silent) at low use

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/37785


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> Give this a try
> 
> Zotac970--Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off
> that card is voltage locked to 1.212v.. that a big limit when it come to OC.. flash and report back


Works fine, thanks







Just only wonder if the precise number 1506 MHz is a hard maximum limit? Increase by e.g. 2 or 6 MHz would crash the card?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Works fine, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just only wonder if the precise number 1506 MHz is a hard maximum limit? Increase by e.g. 2 or 6 MHz would crash the card?


You won't notice any sort of difference going from 1506 to something like 1508. The reason for sticking with 1506 is that it fits in better with the card's normal frequency stepping.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You won't notice any sort of difference going from 1506 to something like 1508. The reason for sticking with 1506 is that it fits in better with the card's normal frequency stepping.


Can't say for everyone but i see very little difference between 1418 and 1507
1418 Firestrike Graphics Score 15600's
1506 Firestrike Graphics Score 15900's


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Can't say for everyone but i see very little difference between 1418 and 1507
> 1418 Firestrike Graphics Score 15600's
> 1506 Firestrike Graphics Score 15900's


I gained _maybe_ 1fps when I went from 1506 to 1557, so there definitely won't be any sort of noticeable difference between 1506 and 1508-1514 (or whatever).


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I gained _maybe_ 1fps when I went from 1506 to 1557, so there definitely won't be any sort of noticeable difference between 1506 and 1508-1514 (or whatever).


Yeap, tried them all , looks like 1507 is 980's TOP


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yeap, tried them all , looks like 1507 is 980's TOP


To be perfectly honest, I only gain a couple fps going from 1455 to 1506, so that's where I currently have my BIOS - 1455 core and 3653 memory. Keeps my temps low, and I get the improvement in framerates that I was looking for. I left my BIOS mainly stock, but boosted the power, limited the voltage, and set the max clock speed to 1455.









I think my 970 is more than my poor Kuhler 620 can handle. After a bit of gaming, the Kuhler seems to have a hard time keeping up with the load. Looks like I might need to start thinking about a suitable replacement.


----------



## Omaniz

I want to reach 1600+ can you push my bios to 1.35 v
more power limit
disable boost 2.0

this my GPUs bios

I have GTX 970 g1

card one 72.6% ASIC
card two 70.9% ASIC

and am using water cooling

this my bios

RedG.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I only gain a couple fps going from 1455 to 1506, so that's where I currently have my BIOS - 1455 core and 3653 memory. Keeps my temps low, and I get the improvement in framerates that I was looking for. I left my BIOS mainly stock, but boosted the power, limited the voltage, and set the max clock speed to 1455.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my 970 is more than my poor Kuhler 620 can handle. After a bit of gaming, the Kuhler seems to have a hard time keeping up with the load. Looks like I might need to start thinking about a suitable replacement.


I'm locked to 330W PSU so 980 is the last thing i can stick in this little beast of mine. Next step is a whole new Machine but i will start looking around for one when Pascals are out at the end of this year


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm locked to 330W PSU so 980 is the last thing i can stick in this little beast of mine. Next step is a whole new Machine but i will start looking around for one when Pascals are out at the end of this year


Oh, the 970 is good. I was referring to the Kuhler 620 that I currently have mounted to it - that needs to be upgraded. I may need to start seeing what 120mm AIO coolers beat out the 620, without being too hard on the wallet.


----------



## moekz

Hey, first post to the site. I've been wanting to modify my BIOS but don't know how, and thought this was really cool of you to do, so thanks in advance!

I have a Zotac reference 980 ti. I have the EVGA Hybrid Cooler coming in the mail, but would like to get more juice out of it.

Currently, I cannot change the voltage at all, and TDP is at 106%. ASIC is 71.3%.

GM200.zip 151k .zip file


Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## flyer57

Reporting back, frequencies and voltage are as advertised but TDP maxes out at 65%. Ran benchmarks and get artifacts and slower flame rates indicative of the 65% TDP. Didn't finish any benchmarks too much artifacts. Should I reflash back to original? I'm running MSI afterburner and power is limited to 102% now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA980Ti-ACX--Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle..


----------



## flyer57

Mr. dark, reflash back to stock bios and all is back to normal. No artifacts very stable.
The power (TDP) was showing only 65%. And on the MSI afterburner power output slider maxed out at 102%. Reflash back to stock and everything is back to where it was, TDP showing between 105 and 110% for the power graph and showing Max of 110% on the MSI afterburner slider
I am new at this, at least with the video card. And I do appreciate all your effort. I'm not even close to giving up if you will keep helping me with this.


----------



## Thenew22

Hey Mr Dark, i got the 980ti form Asus Strix lately, the normal one, not the OC, this one

https://www.asus.com/de/Graphics-Cards/STRIXGTX980TIDC36GD5GAMING/

Iam managing 1495 Core and 7700 on the Memory with +50mv (maximum i can do) and 110% Power Limit, maximum as well. My Asic is 78.5%

Can you Get me something more out of it? Iam happy with it so far, but more is always good wink.gif

Here is my Bios

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You won't notice any sort of difference going from 1506 to something like 1508. The reason for sticking with 1506 is that it fits in better with the card's normal frequency stepping.


I know the difference will be nil, what is interesting me is why just the 1506 and now you imply there is some reason behind. I presume the "normal frequency stepping" mean frequencies which are in the boost table which in this case are 1493.5, 1506.5, 1519, 1531.5 MHz. The question is what happens when a frequency between the stepping is selected? Does the card goes internally then to the nearest lower frequency? In such a case the next reasonable frequency would be 1519 MHz but they may not be possible at maximal voltage limit?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark can you unlock voltage to 1.25 on this bios. Its the only one which has no artifacts in W3 and only PerfCap reason is Vrel
> 
> GALAX.zip 137k .zip file


Here yo go

GALAX--Dark.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Hi @Mr-Dark. Please help me with custom bios. smile.gif
> MSI GTX 970 4G 73% ASIC
> 1481MHz Core
> 4GHz Memory Bus
> disable boost and thermal throttling at 88c
> increase TDP limit
> increase the voltage
> custom fan curve that is 0% (Silent) at low use
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/37785


Hello there

give this a try

MSI9704G--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


core clock 1481mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off
Quote:


> Works fine, thanks thumb.gif Just only wonder if the precise number 1506 MHz is a hard maximum limit? Increase by e.g. 2 or 6 MHz would crash the card?


We cant use any random clock, each jump is 13mhz..
Quote:


> I want to reach 1600+ can you push my bios to 1.35 v
> more power limit
> disable boost 2.0
> 
> this my GPUs bios
> 
> I have GTX 970 g1
> 
> card one 72.6% ASIC
> card two 70.9% ASIC
> 
> and am using water cooling
> 
> this my bios RedG.zip 273k


Here yo go

970-G1--1.31v.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory & 1.312v & higher TDP & boost off

both card have same bios so flash that bios for both card & the G1 is locked to 1.312v from the VRM
Quote:


> Hey, first post to the site. I've been wanting to modify my BIOS but don't know how, and thought this was really cool of you to do, so thanks in advance!
> 
> I have a Zotac reference 980 ti. I have the EVGA Hybrid Cooler coming in the mail, but would like to get more juice out of it.
> 
> Currently, I cannot change the voltage at all, and TDP is at 106%. ASIC is 71.3%.
> 
> GM200.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Hello there

Give this a try

Zotac-980Ti--Dark.zip 151k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP & no throttle..

Don't try that at Reference cooler








Quote:


> Reporting back, frequencies and voltage are as advertised but TDP maxes out at 65%. Ran benchmarks and get artifacts and slower flame rates indicative of the 65% TDP. Didn't finish any benchmarks too much artifacts. Should I reflash back to original? I'm running MSI afterburner and power is limited to 102% now


No need to adjust the TDP slider as 100% equal to 150% at stock bios









Try this one

EVGA980Ti-1481mhz.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Hey Mr Dark, i got the 980ti form Asus Strix lately, the normal one, not the OC, this one
> 
> https://www.asus.com/de/Graphics-Cards/STRIXGTX980TIDC36GD5GAMING/
> 
> Iam managing 1495 Core and 7700 on the Memory with +50mv (maximum i can do) and 110% Power Limit, maximum as well. My Asic is 78.5%
> 
> Can you Get me something more out of it? Iam happy with it so far, but more is always good wink.gif
> 
> Here is my Bios
> GM200.zip 147k .zip f


Already replied to your post on the other thread








Quote:


> Mr. dark, reflash back to stock bios and all is back to normal. No artifacts very stable.
> The power (TDP) was showing only 65%. And on the MSI afterburner power output slider maxed out at 102%. Reflash back to stock and everything is back to where it was, TDP showing between 105 and 110% for the power graph and showing Max of 110% on the MSI afterburner slider
> I am new at this, at least with the video card. And I do appreciate all your effort. I'm not even close to giving up if you will keep helping me with this.


The TDP slider will not work anymore, the limit increased from the bios and again 100% equal to 150% at stock bios or more


----------



## Minimlst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> make sure you have the latest driver from Nvidia


Tried that, tried so many drivers lol. Kinda at wits' end... might RMA. lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minimlst*
> 
> Tried that, tried so many drivers lol. Kinda at wits' end... might RMA. lol


I can't remember your problem, can you explain it again ? also do you have that problem at stock bios ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark a friend of mine got a G1 , can you make 1531Core higher than 1.281 Voltage and nice TDP plz.
Thanx for the Ref Rom








Its the BIOS he is using but i keep telling him its not very good









980G1.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
What do you think if i get a 980TI and External PSU for it?


----------



## Minimlst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can't remember your problem, can you explain it again ? also do you have that problem at stock bios ?


Yea I have it with stock also. Its the known random gpu usage "bug" seems. There is hundreds of posts around. A lot of people are having issues. Some say its driver related.

If I were to open a heaven benchmark or any benchmark or game. The gpu will randomly at times drop far below 99% - 50%+ sometimes 0%. Then micro stutters happen. GPU shoots back up to 99% works a bit and repeats often depending on scene.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark a friend of mine got a G1 , can you make 1531Core higher than 1.281 Voltage and nice TDP plz.
> Thanx for the Ref Rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the BIOS he is using but i keep telling him its not very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980G1.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go

980G1--Dark.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> What do you think if i get a 980TI and External PSU for it?


If you need more graphic power why not, also I prefer an used card.. Pascal card is coming shortly..
Quote:


> Yea I have it with stock also. Its the known random gpu usage "bug" seems. There is hundreds of posts around. A lot of people are having issues. Some say its driver related.
> 
> If I were to open a heaven benchmark or any benchmark or game. The gpu will randomly at times drop far below 99% - 50%+ sometimes 0%. Then micro stutters happen. GPU shoots back up to 99% works a bit and repeats often depending on scene.


If that happen in benchmark, I doubt there is a problem there.. check Paging file (set that to 16GB fixed ) and disable core parking also clean install for the windows is good idea.. also make sure the gpu run at 16x Pci-E3


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Got a small bonus @ work thats why got all excited , but that was the main idea, wait for Pascalls and get or buld a new machine.
But other than few rumors Q4 2016 , Pascals future is unclear


----------



## Minimlst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If that happen in benchmark, I doubt there is a problem there.. check Paging file (set that to 16GB fixed ) and disable core parking also clean install for the windows is good idea.. also make sure the gpu run at 16x Pci-E3


Tried literally everything already. Still drops gpu usage/power percentage/frames randomly at times in many games and bench.


----------



## flyer57

Reporting back Mr-Dark

Now just getting a random artifact but seem to be running much better. Have seen a 5FPS increase in the heaven benchmark. But no change in the 3D Mark benchmark.
I don't understand why the TDP is showing only 65% up to a max of 72%. Temperatures are showing 58c to 60c. I do run a very aggressive fan profile. Meaning fans ramp to Max upon reaching 60c.
I do appreciate all your efforts and wonder if there is any way that you can set it up so that I can adjust the parameters with the sliders in afterburner. It seems to run faster with lower frequency set on scale and higher voltage. Can you give me control of the TDP and voltage. And let me see what I can do with that.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> Got a small bonus @ work thats why got all excited , but that was the main idea, wait for Pascalls and get or buld a new machine.
> But other than few rumors Q4 2016 , Pascals future is unclear


No one know when pascal out exactly but I guess March/Ap almost..
Quote:


> Tried literally everything already. Still drops gpu usage/power percentage/frames randomly at times in many games and bench.


If you can RMA that card don't look back.. stutter in games isn't acceptable for 350$ card








Quote:


> Reporting back Mr-Dark
> 
> Now just getting a random artifact but seem to be running much better. Have seen a 5FPS increase in the heaven benchmark. But no change in the 3D Mark benchmark.
> I don't understand why the TDP is showing only 65% up to a max of 72%. Temperatures are showing 58c to 60c. I do run a very aggressive fan profile. Meaning fans ramp to Max upon reaching 60c.
> I do appreciate all your efforts and wonder if there is any way that you can set it up so that I can adjust the parameters with the sliders in afterburner. It seems to run faster with lower frequency set on scale and higher voltage. Can you give me control of the TDP and voltage. And let me see what I can do with that.


Okay, the card need more voltage to hold on 1481mhz, we have a small headroom..

the TDP usage the lower is better, once the card hit 100% TDP usage the core clock will throttle duo to no more power available for the core to pull..

Try this one

Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


flash and report back


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
What do you think will happen to current CPU's if Pascals are as powerful as they claim to be ,whouldn't that bottleneck every CPU available now?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> What do you think will happen to current CPU's if Pascals are as powerful as they claim to be ,whouldn't that bottleneck every CPU available now?


Let we say Pascal card is +40% over 980 Ti ( Impossible ) the high end cpu available now will be fine even with SLI.. ( 4770k & 4790k & 6700k and HW-E ) is more than enough for 2 pascal cards..


----------



## moekz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Zotac-980Ti--Dark.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP & no throttle..
> 
> Don't try that at Reference cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to adjust the TDP slider as 100% equal to 150% at stock bios


Hey!

I successfully flashed the modified BIOS and ran a test on Heaven Benchmark 4.0 with no artifacts/crashes. So from what I understand, now that the card is at 1506mhz, increasing core clock in Afterburner, let's say by only +10, would increase it to 1516mhz? I'm sure this is the case since running the benchmark right after I updated the BIOS crashed immediately when it was at +260mhz core clock (had it set to that before flashing the modified BIOS).

By the way, the card hit 79 degrees max during the benchmark on the stock cooler. Any good? Or should I wait for the water cooler and revert back for now?

Again, thanks so much! Been waiting a long time for this









EDIT: Sorry, forgot to ask. Any benefit in increasing voltage at this point?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moekz*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I successfully flashed the modified BIOS and ran a test on Heaven Benchmark 4.0 with no artifacts/crashes. So from what I understand, now that the card is at 1506mhz, increasing core clock in Afterburner, let's say by only +10, would increase it to 1516mhz? I'm sure this is the case since running the benchmark right after I updated the BIOS crashed immediately when it was at +260mhz core clock (had it set to that before flashing the modified BIOS).
> 
> By the way, the card hit 79 degrees max during the benchmark on the stock cooler. Any good? Or should I wait for the water cooler and revert back for now?
> 
> Again, thanks so much! Been waiting a long time for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, forgot to ask. Any benefit in increasing voltage at this point?


Yes. increasing the core clock +10mhz = 1516mhz under load..

79c isn't bad at all, make sure you have an custom fan curve until the hybrid kit installed


----------



## moekz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. increasing the core clock +10mhz = 1516mhz under load..
> 
> 79c isn't bad at all, make sure you have an custom fan curve until the hybrid kit installed


Okay, sounds good. Thank you very much once again!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moekz*
> 
> Okay, sounds good. Thank you very much once again!


You're welcomed


----------



## DimQa

Hello there









It would be great if could make some magic with my 970 g1 gaming bios









GTX970G1gaming.zip 136k .zip file

Thanks mate


----------



## flyer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No one know when pascal out exactly but I guess March/Ap almost..
> If you can RMA that card don't look back.. stutter in games isn't acceptable for 350$ card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the card need more voltage to hold on 1481mhz, we have a small headroom..
> 
> the TDP usage the lower is better, once the card hit 100% TDP usage the core clock will throttle duo to no more power available for the core to pull..
> 
> Try this one
> 
> Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> flash and report back


Reporting back Mr-Dark.

The latest files has no artifacts and seem to be very stable.. But frame rates are down a couple. Temperatures still really good maxing out at about 62c. the highest TDP was 80%(only on 3DMARK), but just for a very short time. Mostly running at about 65% to 70%. Also I don't know if this has anything to do with what were doing, but now the G-SYNC is becoming intermittent on some games
I really don't understand exactly what you do to the bios, so I don't really know if I'm asking for the right thing or asking for too much.
So is it possible to make it so I can adjust the power slider above 110% to maybe 120% to 125%. And the same for the voltage slider to reach the 1.275v Max. That way I can try different things without having to reload a new bios every time.
I really do appreciate all the effort you have gone through so for. Thank you very much.


----------



## abbadon2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The temp is easy to fix, try this one
> 
> EVGA970-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz , and custom fan curve


Forgot to say thanks, and not just for myself, but for the service you're doing for the community.

This latest one works great.


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
This is the point of crashing, but it crashes to Desktop not the whole machine.


290W seems to be the limit, crashes @ 295
This is the bios

1237V.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimQa*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great if could make some magic with my 970 g1 gaming bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX970G1gaming.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Thanks mate


Hello there

Give this a try

GTX970-G1--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Reporting back Mr-Dark.
> 
> The latest files has no artifacts and seem to be very stable.. But frame rates are down a couple. Temperatures still really good maxing out at about 62c. the highest TDP was 80%(only on 3DMARK), but just for a very short time. Mostly running at about 65% to 70%. Also I don't know if this has anything to do with what were doing, but now the G-SYNC is becoming intermittent on some games
> I really don't understand exactly what you do to the bios, so I don't really know if I'm asking for the right thing or asking for too much.
> So is it possible to make it so I can adjust the power slider above 110% to maybe 120% to 125%. And the same for the voltage slider to reach the 1.275v Max. That way I can try different things without having to reload a new bios every time.
> I really do appreciate all the effort you have gone through so for. Thank you very much


Hello.

Yes I can give you the TDP slider to work again from 100% to 200% if you want but that will not change anything, as the TDP slider now at 100% equal to 150% or more at stock bios! for the voltage slider no that not possible to make sure my bios will work the voltage should locked to specific value..

let me know if you want something else








Quote:


> Forgot to say thanks, and not just for myself, but for the service you're doing for the community.
> 
> This latest one works great.


Glad its working for you








Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> This is the point of crashing, but it crashes to Desktop not the whole machine.
> 
> 290W seems to be the limit, crashes @ 295
> This is the bios
> 1237V.zip 137k .zip file


Honestly, I'm not sure about what you trying to do, your PSU at the limit don't push more to avoid any problem from Psu overload.. trust me you will not like any damage from Psu overload









ask one with overloaded Psu that burn a 2 month old card ( HD7770 ) and An Asus z77 board









aim for 1430-1450mhz and low voltage is better


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
See any problems here ? Seems to work but Temps. are the same as 1.243V @1506MHz

1212.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> See any problems here ? Seems to work but Temps. are the same as 1.243V @1506MHz
> 
> 1212.zip 137k .zip file


It's fine, nothing wrong there







also you have a good skill with custom bios now


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> It's fine, nothing wrong there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also you have a good skill with custom bios now


I'm still confused with Power Table OPTIONS. not 100% sure what i'm doing there, and same for Boost States options


----------



## flyer57

What else can we try. Do you think the 1506 MHz would work with a higher voltage that we have going now?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm still confused with Power Table OPTIONS. not 100% sure what i'm doing there, and same for Boost States options


It's simple but nothing wrong in your bios...
Quote:


> What else can we try. Do you think the 1506 MHz would work with a higher voltage that we have going now?


You can try 1506mhz at the current bios, use msi afterburner to push the core clock farther


----------



## flyer57

Mr-Dark,
Again all of your time and trouble is greatly appreciated. So reporting back with latest settings. Looks like 1492 MHz is Max for the setup. Although the GPU-Z software shows the PerfCap is clear. There is no kind of capping going on that it shows. I get the feeling that the voltage you gave me is probably as high as you feel comfortable with. All the numbers show everything is really good, temperature Max is 62c.
So I'm guessing even if I went to water cooling I really shouldn't expect any improvement with what I'm doing now? Since temperature seems to not be an issue. Guess when I have some more time to play, I'll mess with the MHz a little more. Is there anything that you can think of that I might be able to try and improve the performance that I haven't done yet? Since almost all I've done with overclocking is with afterburner and the rest is with you.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> Again all of your time and trouble is greatly appreciated. So reporting back with latest settings. Looks like 1492 MHz is Max for the setup. Although the GPU-Z software shows the PerfCap is clear. There is no kind of capping going on that it shows. I get the feeling that the voltage you gave me is probably as high as you feel comfortable with. All the numbers show everything is really good, temperature Max is 62c.
> So I'm guessing even if I went to water cooling I really shouldn't expect any improvement with what I'm doing now? Since temperature seems to not be an issue. Guess when I have some more time to play, I'll mess with the MHz a little more. Is there anything that you can think of that I might be able to try and improve the performance that I haven't done yet? Since almost all I've done with overclocking is with afterburner and the rest is with you.


Sound like the max for that card is 1492mhz so 1481mhz is good to make sure it will not fail after long time in games









going under the water will drop the temp only no OC improvement as my bios will keep the card at full clock until 88c..


----------



## flyer57

Again greatly appreciated everything. If I could trouble you for one last item. Could you drop the temperature limit to 80C for me. I realize they can take the temperatures but I would feel much better if you would bring it down to 80c. I much rather take the inconvenience of the card throttling. Because it does get hot here in the summer.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Again greatly appreciated everything. If I could trouble you for one last item. Could you drop the temperature limit to 80C for me. I realize they can take the temperatures but I would feel much better if you would bring it down to 80c. I much rather take the inconvenience of the card throttling. Because it does get hot here in the summer.


Sure, here yo go

Evga980Ti--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


80c Temp target + your custom fan curve 60c =100% fan speed.. no need for OC software anymore


----------



## flyer57

Thanks for everything Sir.


----------



## PittedPanda

Hello again,

I flashed the vBIOS and have had some change in GPU-Z info but no yield in benchmarks.

MSI9704G--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


I noticed the PerfCap is now "Pwr" so I used MSI after burner to max the power slider at 103%; now there is no PerfCap at all ( is this a good thing?!).

I pushed the core clock up to 1530, where it was stable for a benchmark. I've attached a screen shot. It appears to be stable here.

Could you please make me a final vBIOS based on these findings?

1520MHz Core
4Ghz Mem
103% Pwr from what you set before?

Also, will my card run hotter at idle now that boost is disabled and its locked in at its max Core clock? Is it possible I'm better off renabling boost so I can have a lower idle temp while I'm using my computer as a DAW for 90% of the time?

Best Regards,
Panda


----------



## Technodox

Dear Mr. Dark,

How are you today? It has come to my attention that you are capable of modding bios' for NVIDIA cards. You have dedicated a thread to your personal hobby. Your hobby is responsible for reducing the lifetime of Graphics Processing Units Worldwide. Your work is also in my opinion contributing to global warming. That being said, I am intregued at your work too.









Feel free to defend yourself against my accusations if they are true or not true. The accusations of reducing the lifetime of electronic components in Personal Computers, and worldwide global warming carbon footprints. I however, am only pointing this out. Do your bidding as you choose good sir.

Now, is there a bios that is stable that will work for me, that you've already made? I cannot sift through thousands of posts from all computer enthusiasts globally.

Here is what i'm working with:

970stable1275.zip 135k .zip file


Gigabyte g1 gaming 970: 1531.4 Mhz, 1900.8 Mhz at 100% TDP= 241 W. 1.275V power. max temp, 68c, this specific bios has run smooth for the past year. No complaints really. But I am back a year later for any new findings.

is the temperature for all 970's max of below 70 inherently built into the very nature of the silicon? Can you unlock the silicon circuits further? Can my card get to 1.3v, and 300w

Are my requests outlandish? Please respond.

Sincerely,
Technodox


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PittedPanda*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> I flashed the vBIOS and have had some change in GPU-Z info but no yield in benchmarks.
> 
> MSI9704G--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I noticed the PerfCap is now "Pwr" so I used MSI after burner to max the power slider at 103%; now there is no PerfCap at all ( is this a good thing?!).
> 
> I pushed the core clock up to 1530, where it was stable for a benchmark. I've attached a screen shot. It appears to be stable here.
> 
> Could you please make me a final vBIOS based on these findings?
> 
> 1520MHz Core
> 4Ghz Mem
> 103% Pwr from what you set before?
> 
> Also, will my card run hotter at idle now that boost is disabled and its locked in at its max Core clock? Is it possible I'm better off renabling boost so I can have a lower idle temp while I'm using my computer as a DAW for 90% of the time?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Panda


Hello there

Give this a try

MSI9704G-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1519mhz & 4ghz memory & higher TDP limit to avoid cap..

the card should IDLE at low clock/voltage with my bios.. just make sure power setting at Adaptive not high performance








Quote:


> Dear Mr. Dark,
> 
> How are you today? It has come to my attention that you are capable of modding bios' for NVIDIA cards. You have dedicated a thread to your personal hobby. Your hobby is responsible for reducing the lifetime of Graphics Processing Units Worldwide. Your work is also in my opinion contributing to global warming. That being said, I am intregued at your work too. tongue.gif
> 
> Feel free to defend yourself against my accusations if they are true or not true. The accusations of reducing the lifetime of electronic components in Personal Computers, and worldwide global warming carbon footprints. I however, am only pointing this out. Do your bidding as you choose good sir.
> 
> Now, is there a bios that is stable that will work for me, that you've already made? I cannot sift through thousands of posts from all computer enthusiasts globally.
> 
> Here is what i'm working with:
> 
> Gigabyte g1 gaming 970: 1531.4 Mhz, 1900.8 Mhz at 100% TDP= 241 W. 1.275V power. max temp, 68c,
> 
> is the temperature for all 970's max of below 70 inherently built into the very nature of the silicon? Can you unlock the silicon circuits further? Can my card get to 1.3v, and 300w
> 
> Are my requests outlandish? Please respond.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Technodox


Hello there..

what you say is logical but non of them is my fault.. people love OC and more performance for free







but I will work on that now and stop modding bios's from now so no bios for you









Now lets back to your question..

upload your stock bios so i can help you, about the temp limit the Turbo boost throttle the card at 67c that's why we disable that one. about the voltage 1.30v is okay for the G1 but you will not see any gain from that as Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage as old card.. once the card hit the wall nothing will help


----------



## KoolDrew

Hello, Mr-Dark!

I have a MSI GTX 970 that is pretty stable at 1490/7960 with stock volts, staying ~60C with a custom fan curve in Afterburner. I'd like to push it further, care to help me out with a higher TDP limit and more voltage?

Here's my stock BIOS

msi970-kooldrew-stock.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## Technodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PittedPanda*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> I flashed the vBIOS and have had some change in GPU-Z info but no yield in benchmarks.
> 
> MSI9704G--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I noticed the PerfCap is now "Pwr" so I used MSI after burner to max the power slider at 103%; now there is no PerfCap at all ( is this a good thing?!).
> 
> I pushed the core clock up to 1530, where it was stable for a benchmark. I've attached a screen shot. It appears to be stable here.
> 
> Could you please make me a final vBIOS based on these findings?
> 
> 1520MHz Core
> 4Ghz Mem
> 103% Pwr from what you set before?
> 
> Also, will my card run hotter at idle now that boost is disabled and its locked in at its max Core clock? Is it possible I'm better off renabling boost so I can have a lower idle temp while I'm using my computer as a DAW for 90% of the time?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI9704G-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 4ghz memory & higher TDP limit to avoid cap..
> 
> the card should IDLE at low clock/voltage with my bios.. just make sure power setting at Adaptive not high performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Dark,
> 
> How are you today? It has come to my attention that you are capable of modding bios' for NVIDIA cards. You have dedicated a thread to your personal hobby. Your hobby is responsible for reducing the lifetime of Graphics Processing Units Worldwide. Your work is also in my opinion contributing to global warming. That being said, I am intregued at your work too. tongue.gif
> 
> Feel free to defend yourself against my accusations if they are true or not true. The accusations of reducing the lifetime of electronic components in Personal Computers, and worldwide global warming carbon footprints. I however, am only pointing this out. Do your bidding as you choose good sir.
> 
> Now, is there a bios that is stable that will work for me, that you've already made? I cannot sift through thousands of posts from all computer enthusiasts globally.
> 
> Here is what i'm working with:
> 
> Gigabyte g1 gaming 970: 1531.4 Mhz, 1900.8 Mhz at 100% TDP= 241 W. 1.275V power. max temp, 68c,
> 
> is the temperature for all 970's max of below 70 inherently built into the very nature of the silicon? Can you unlock the silicon circuits further? Can my card get to 1.3v, and 300w
> 
> Are my requests outlandish? Please respond.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Technodox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there..
> 
> what you say is logical but non of them is my fault.. people love OC and more performance for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I will work on that now and stop modding bios's from now so no bios for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets back to your question..
> 
> upload your stock bios so i can help you, about the temp limit the Turbo boost throttle the card at 67c that's why we disable that one. about the voltage 1.30v is okay for the G1 but you will not see any gain from that as Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage as old card.. once the card hit the wall nothing will help
Click to expand...

Here is my bios before the ugraded one,

Bios970beforemod.zip 135k .zip file


can you tell me, what is the max temperature for the 970 with your bios? The bios that will me modded from the manufacturer's one, you can send me a private message with the custom bios.

Your help is valued dearly MR_Dark,









Sincerely,

Teknidox


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark!
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 970 that is pretty stable at 1490/7960 with stock volts, staying ~60C with a custom fan curve in Afterburner. I'd like to push it further, care to help me out with a higher TDP limit and more voltage?
> 
> Here's my stock BIOS
> 
> msi970-kooldrew-stock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hello there

Give this a try

MSI970----Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7950mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Here is my bios before the ugraded one, Bios970beforemod.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> can you tell me, what is the max temperature for the 970 with your bios? The bios that will me modded from the manufacturer's one, you can send me a private message with the custom bios.
> 
> Your help is valued dearly MR_Dark, tongue.gif
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Teknidox


Hello

Give this a try

970G1-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1531mhz & 1.9ghz memory & 1.281v & 350W TDP & boost off..

max temp on that bios is 84c, also the software will report 1.275v max while the card pull 1.28v..

flash and report back


----------



## DimQa

You are an amazing person Mr-Dark







Thank you for your hard work mate


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimQa*
> 
> You are an amazing person Mr-Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your hard work mate


Thanks! you're welcomed


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI970----Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7950mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!


Works perfectly. I'm able to get it stable at 1515 core now, and quite a bit higher for benching, and only at 67C max. Thanks!


----------



## Technodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark!
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 970 that is pretty stable at 1490/7960 with stock volts, staying ~60C with a custom fan curve in Afterburner. I'd like to push it further, care to help me out with a higher TDP limit and more voltage?
> 
> Here's my stock BIOS
> 
> msi970-kooldrew-stock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI970----Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7950mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my bios before the ugraded one, Bios970beforemod.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> can you tell me, what is the max temperature for the 970 with your bios? The bios that will me modded from the manufacturer's one, you can send me a private message with the custom bios.
> 
> Your help is valued dearly MR_Dark, tongue.gif
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Teknidox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970G1-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 1.9ghz memory & 1.281v & 350W TDP & boost off..
> 
> max temp on that bios is 84c, also the software will report 1.275v max while the card pull 1.28v..
> 
> flash and report back
Click to expand...

Great bios Mr_Dark. You did it great, found it stable so far in Firestrike. However the max power % is not 100% anymore as with the other bios mod the card had. The fans are a little louder now. That is ok though, as to be expected. The Firestrike takes 255.7W, 73.1%. and 66c degrees.

The card has still has headroom. My requests are to increase the max TEMP to 96c, and voltage to 1.312v. Are those requests possible with the card?

Havent used MSI afterburner with this new bios, can i increase things with MSI afterburner and the new modded firmware from MR_dark?

You are the best Mr_Dark,

Sincerely,

Teknidox


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Mr_Dark,
May you please help me? I have a Gigabyte 980ti G1 and I used the GPU-Z to extract my BIOS. I would like to have you custom edit it to get rid of the thermal throttling on the core speed and voltage. I'm in the process of figuring out my best stable overclock and voltage but I'd like to start with just getting rid of the voltage/core speed throttling first. Thanks

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## c3clocking

Zotac_980_Ti_AMP_GM200_ORIGINAL_BIOS.zip 147k .zip file


Hi Mr-Dark,

could you edit the attached Zotac 980 Ti Amp! Bios? I would like to have boost disabled, power target upped to about 370W and clocks to 1506 MHz (core) and 4000 MHz (mem). I guess 1,25v would be good because I use a custom waterblock so temp target wont be a problem. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI970----Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7950mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!


You wouldn't mind doing one with 7.8GHz memory clock instead, would you? With further testing the 7.95 just isn't as stable as I thought it'd be. Should be fine with 1506MHz / 7.8GHz for 24/7 though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Works perfectly. I'm able to get it stable at 1515 core now, and quite a bit higher for benching, and only at 67C max. Thanks!


Glad its worked for you








Quote:


> Great bios Mr_Dark. You did it great, found it stable so far in Firestrike. However the max power % is not 100% anymore as with the other bios mod the card had. The fans are a little louder now. That is ok though, as to be expected. The Firestrike takes 255.7W, 73.1%. and 66c degrees.
> 
> The card has still has headroom. My requests are to increase the max TEMP to 96c, and voltage to 1.312v. Are those requests possible with the card?
> 
> Havent used MSI afterburner with this new bios, can i increase things with MSI afterburner and the new modded firmware from MR_dark?
> 
> You are the best Mr_Dark,
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Teknidox


Hello

the power usage is fine as 100% equal to around 150% at stock bios..

Yes i can made one with 1.31v but the max temp should be 88c or less anything over that not recommended..

Here is

970G1-1.31v.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Mr_Dark,
> May you please help me? I have a Gigabyte 980ti G1 and I used the GPU-Z to extract my BIOS. I would like to have you custom edit it to get rid of the thermal throttling on the core speed and voltage. I'm in the process of figuring out my best stable overclock and voltage but I'd like to start with just getting rid of the voltage/core speed throttling first. Thanks GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

980Ti-G1---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle..

you can start pushing the core clock farther until the driver crash..
Quote:


> Zotac_980_Ti_AMP_GM200_ORIGINAL_BIOS.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> could you edit the attached Zotac 980 Ti Amp! Bios? I would like to have boost disabled, power target upped to about 370W and clocks to 1506 MHz (core) and 4000 MHz (mem). I guess 1,25v would be good because I use a custom waterblock so temp target wont be a problem. Thanks in advance!


Hello

Give this a try

Zotac_980_Ti_AMP_Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.255v & TDP limit to 450W (370w will be problem ) & No throttle

flash and report back
Quote:


> You wouldn't mind doing one with 7.8GHz memory clock instead, would you? With further testing the 7.95 just isn't as stable as I thought it'd be. Should be fine with 1506MHz / 7.8GHz for 24/7 though.


Here yo go

MSI970-7.8ghz-memory.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## c3clocking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Zotac_980_Ti_AMP_Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.255v & TDP limit to 450W (370w will be problem ) & No throttle
> 
> flash and report back
> Here yo go


Thanks! Flashed it and under load everything is fine and stable. I am using a triple-screen setup and cant reach the normal idle clocks anyways but with your modded BIOS the voltage is at 1,25v even in idle mode. Can you edit it somehow to be at about 1,0v in idle so I can save some power? Thanks

Edit: switched back to 3505MHz mem until I got maximum gpu clock tested.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3clocking*
> 
> Thanks! Flashed it and under load everything is fine and stable. I am using a triple-screen setup and cant reach the normal idle clocks anyways but with your modded BIOS the voltage is at 1,25v even in idle mode. Can you edit it somehow to be at about 1,0v in idle so I can save some power? Thanks
> 
> Edit: switched back to 3505MHz mem until I got maximum gpu clock tested.


No worry, Try this one

Zotac_980_Ti_AMP___Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Now the card will IDLE at 1200mhz @1.168v or 1.172v.. that the stock voltage profile for those clock.. 1.0v isn't enough for 1200mhz


----------



## dgdesigns

Hi Mr-Dark

first off, i wanna thank you very much for taking the time to do this kind of work for the enthusiast community.
I have a msi gtx 970 with a asic quality of 74.5% and elpida memory, and since im very bad (noob) in overclocking, i can only reach on the core 145 mhz over the stock clock with afterburner ( custom fan profile and noisy for my taste) ,i wanna ask you Mr-Dark if you please can make your magic and unlock it








And now a doubt i have to anyone who wants to answer, i have a Accelero Twin Turbo II on my hd6870 (silver edition says 160 watts but looks like the same in heatpipes number and shape to the current model) would it be better than the stock one? i only care about performance and silence

here is my bios

msi_gtx_970_gaming.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## SauronTheGreat

hi this my gpu bios which i got from gpuz , thanks and much appreciated ,, and can i flash the modded bios with the giga vga bios utility ?

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgdesigns*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark
> 
> first off, i wanna thank you very much for taking the time to do this kind of work for the enthusiast community.
> I have a msi gtx 970 with a asic quality of 74.5% and elpida memory, and since im very bad (noob) in overclocking, i can only reach on the core 145 mhz over the stock clock with afterburner ( custom fan profile and noisy for my taste) ,i wanna ask you Mr-Dark if you please can make your magic and unlock it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now a doubt i have to anyone who wants to answer, i have a Accelero Twin Turbo II on my hd6870 (silver edition says 160 watts but looks like the same in heatpipes number and shape to the current model) would it be better than the stock one? i only care about performance and silence
> 
> here is my bios
> 
> msi_gtx_970_gaming.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you


hello there.

give this a try

MSI970-Gaming--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & fan start at 40c not 59c to lower the gpu temp with no extra noise









No idea about that cooler but MSI gaming cooler is very good even with max OC








Quote:


> hi this my gpu bios which i got from gpuz , thanks and much appreciated ,, and can i flash the modded bios with the giga vga bios utility ?
> 
> GM204.zip 13


Hello there

Give this a try

Gigabyte980-G1---Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

Gigabyte tool will not work for sure, use nvflash is better (read first post in this thread is good idea! )


----------



## c3clocking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No worry, Try this one
> 
> Zotac_980_Ti_AMP___Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Now the card will IDLE at 1200mhz @1.168v or 1.172v.. that the stock voltage profile for those clock.. 1.0v isn't enough for 1200mhz


Doesnt work unfortunately. Still idling at 1215MHz / 1,255V


----------



## dgdesigns

thank you very much

i was watching your video now and i forgot to disable the driver before extracting the bios (im an idiot







) can i flash it anyway?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3clocking*
> 
> Doesnt work unfortunately. Still idling at 1215MHz / 1,255V


Make sure Nvidia power setting set to Adaptive not high performance..
Quote:


> thank you very much
> 
> i was watching your video now and i forgot to disable the driver before extracting the bios (im an idiot mad.gif) can i flash it anyway?


Yes you can no worry


----------



## dgdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes you can no worry


thank you i will try this and tell you how it went


----------



## c3clocking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Make sure Nvidia power setting set to Adaptive not high performance..
> Yes you can no worry


Yes, it was on "Adaptive" already. Still idle'ing at 1215/1,25V


----------



## dgdesigns

flash went well the numbers are quite impressive in gpu-z, but scores on 3dmark still the same 10550+/- (fire strike) the same as with a boost of 1398 and memory at 4000

is my power supply limiting my card? i have a 2500k overclock to 4,7 with 1.365 volts and my psu is a antec tp 650 80 plus bronze(seasonic) not the new gold one

is possible to make it clock lower in the core and voltages while idling? and to clock it even further?









thanks in advance Mr-Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgdesigns*
> 
> flash went well the numbers are quite impressive in gpu-z, but scores on 3dmark still the same 10550+/- (fire strike) the same as with a boost of 1398 and memory at 4000
> 
> is my power supply limiting my card? i have a 2500k overclock to 4,7 with 1.365 volts and my psu is a antec tp 650 80 plus bronze(seasonic) not the new gold one
> 
> is possible to make it clock lower in the core and voltages while idling? and to clock it even further?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance Mr-Dark


Hello

no problem at all my bios have 3.7ghz memory clock while your result with 4ghz.. try this one for 4ghz memory

msi_gtx_970_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Quote:


> Yes, it was on "Adaptive" already. Still idle'ing at 1215/1,25V


Are you sure, your card IDLE at low clock/voltage at stock bios ?


----------



## c3clocking

With the stock BIOS it idles at 848 MHz / 0,85 Volt.


----------



## SoccerNinja

Can someone please explain to this noob what this Custom Bios/Bios Flashing and stuff all is???


----------



## dgdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> no problem at all my bios have 3.7ghz memory clock while your result with 4ghz.. try this one for 4ghz memory
> 
> msi_gtx_970_Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Are you sure, your card IDLE at low clock/voltage at stock bios ?


thanks bro:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3clocking*
> 
> With the stock BIOS it idles at 848 MHz / 0,85 Volt.


mine also idle with stock bios at that voltage


----------



## dgdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Can someone please explain to this noob what this Custom Bios/Bios Flashing and stuff all is???


well custom bios is a bios in this case uefi created exclusively for a card or motherboard, and bios or uefi flashing, is applying those custom bios/uefi to the card or motherboard.
We do it cause we want more performance in our cards, and thanks to Mr-Dark and his knowledge and help and service that he does to the community, we gain more performance in our cards
















hope this helps to clarify you


----------



## SoccerNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgdesigns*
> 
> well custom bios is a bios in this case uefi created exclusively for a card or motherboard, and bios or uefi flashing, is applying those custom bios/uefi to the card or motherboard.
> We do it cause we want more performance in our cards, and thanks to Mr-Dark and his knowledge and help and service that he does to the community, we gain more performance in our cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps to clarify you


Okay so I plan to build a system soon with a 980ti but by flashing a uefi to it I get faster speeds with it? Sounds cool, I need to do some research on this.


----------



## dgdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Okay so I plan to build a system soon with a 980ti but by flashing a uefi to it I get faster speeds with it? Sounds cool, I need to do some research on this.


yes about 10% to 12% more performance out of it or more, with almost the same noise level! in the first page of this thread Mr-Dark explains everything about it, of course flashing bios is at your risk and if you damage your card its your fault, and always keep the original bios so you can flash back but of course this second part Mr-Dark already mentions in the video and in the first post of this thread


----------



## dgdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> no problem at all my bios have 3.7ghz memory clock while your result with 4ghz.. try this one for 4ghz memory
> 
> thank you very much bro idling at 0.831 now and seems stable with 4000 memory wow:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can´t thank you enough only rep+ everything you post lol


----------



## dgdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> no problem at all my bios have 3.7ghz memory clock while your result with 4ghz.. try this one for 4ghz memory
> 
> msi_gtx_970_Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Are you sure, your card IDLE at low clock/voltage at stock bios ?


its unstable with 4ghz memory







better to be with the same 3.7ghz and the idle clocks and voltage of the 4ghz memory version

sorry for the extra work bro


----------



## dgdesigns

Mr-Dark you think Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v is the maximum my card can achieve should i overlock further increasing voltage and clocks with afterburner to see what is the maximum?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Mr_Dark,
> May you please help me? I have a Gigabyte 980ti G1 and I used the GPU-Z to extract my BIOS. I would like to have you custom edit it to get rid of the thermal throttling on the core speed and voltage. I'm in the process of figuring out my best stable overclock and voltage but I'd like to start with just getting rid of the voltage/core speed throttling first. Thanks
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti-G1---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle..
> 
> you can start pushing the core clock farther until the driver crash..
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try


Was this for me? I ask because you say you modded it for 1506mhz core? I'm not sure if my card will handle that. I guess just give it a try?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr.-Dark

1506.5/8000 1.275V


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI970-7.8ghz-memory.zip 138k .zip file


Thank you again!


----------



## Ervean

Mr_Dark,
Can you please help me with bios? I have MSI gtx 970. I want to achwie at lest 13k graphics score in firestrike. I made 13564 link with stock bios, but it was unstable and it was crshing after some time gaming. I added 185 to core and 500 to memory back then with max possibile power on stock. With safe setting i've got around 12,5k score. It would be nice if you could help me.

My stock bios

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## bombastinator

is there any chance this stuff can be used to solve the 970/980 crossover 30q5p monitor shutdown issue? it's driving a lot of people (such as myself) nuts.


----------



## Linflas

Hello Mr. Dark.

Would you mind modding this already modded bios, so the boost clocks are

GPU Core 1560
Memory 1890

All other mods seem OK, just would like to boot into my overclock without using software, Thanks so much for your hard work!

modbios.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Technodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark!
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 970 that is pretty stable at 1490/7960 with stock volts, staying ~60C with a custom fan curve in Afterburner. I'd like to push it further, care to help me out with a higher TDP limit and more voltage?
> 
> Here's my stock BIOS
> 
> msi970-kooldrew-stock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI970----Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7950mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my bios before the ugraded one, Bios970beforemod.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> can you tell me, what is the max temperature for the 970 with your bios? The bios that will me modded from the manufacturer's one, you can send me a private message with the custom bios.
> 
> Your help is valued dearly MR_Dark, tongue.gif
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Teknidox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970G1-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 1.9ghz memory & 1.281v & 350W TDP & boost off..
> 
> max temp on that bios is 84c, also the software will report 1.275v max while the card pull 1.28v..
> 
> flash and report back
Click to expand...

Thanks the redone bios. the bios has been adjusted. The difference from boost on or off is no practical change. Boost may be a functional aspect of the gtx 970 for full power. But your help is greatly valued,

Sincerely,

Teknidox

can you post some screen shots from MBT on the Common for Fan control? You may have left out some edited clocks for boost. What about turning PEG rail and PCI-E adjusted wattage, is it possible to make any difference with them?

cookedg1970.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## fasterzrunz

I am happy with my custom bios for 970 ssc but have bit problem maybe some can help me. When i start windows util pops up on gpuZ but once i start playing a game disapeaers


----------



## LancerVI

Mr Dark.

I don't suppose you can work your dark magic on my MSI GTX 980ti Gaming 6G on air could you???

LancerVI_MSI980ti_6G.zip 152k .zip file


Whatever you think best. Haven't messed with it a bunch,(running it stock) but I'm willing to take the risk for a good OC. 68.6 ASIC


----------



## DeathAngel74

I needed 1.275v-1.281v for my 67.9% ASIC card


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgdesigns*
> 
> yes about 10% to 12% more performance out of it or more, with almost the same noise level! in the first page of this thread Mr-Dark explains everything about it, of course flashing bios is at your risk and if you damage your card its your fault, and always keep the original bios so you can flash back but of course this second part Mr-Dark already mentions in the video and in the first post of this thread


+1
Quote:


> its unstable with 4ghz memory frown.gif better to be with the same 3.7ghz and the idle clocks and voltage of the 4ghz memory version
> 
> sorry for the extra work bro


Back to first bios and call it a day







, Memory Oc isn't useful in games by the way..
Quote:


> Mr-Dark you think Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v is the maximum my card can achieve should i overlock further increasing voltage and clocks with afterburner to see what is the maximum?


If your card crash at higher OC then its's the limit, did you try to push any farther? also we can increase the voltage to 1.275v but the benefit isn't worth at all since Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage..
Quote:


> Was this for me? I ask because you say you modded it for 1506mhz core? I'm not sure if my card will handle that. I guess just give it a try?


Yes. that for you. give it a try as the voltage is higher than the stock bios








Quote:


> Mr_Dark,
> Can you please help me with bios? I have MSI gtx 970. I want to achwie at lest 13k graphics score in firestrike. I made 13564 link with stock bios, but it was unstable and it was crshing after some time gaming. I added 185 to core and 500 to memory back then with max possibile power on stock. With safe setting i've got around 12,5k score. It would be nice if you could help me.
> 
> My stock bios GM204.zip 136


Hello

Give this a try

MSI970--Gaming--dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.262v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash the bios and make sure the card stable at 1506/8000 then start pushing the core clock farther from any OC software








Quote:


> is there any chance this stuff can be used to solve the 970/980 crossover 30q5p monitor shutdown issue? it's driving a lot of people (such as myself) nuts.


I have no idea about that problem.. any more details about that ?
Quote:


> Hello Mr. Dark.
> 
> Would you mind modding this already modded bios, so the boost clocks are
> 
> GPU Core 1560
> Memory 1890
> 
> All other mods seem OK, just would like to boot into my overclock without using software, Thanks so much for your hard work!
> 
> modbios.zip 152k .z


Hello there

give this a try

Gigayte980Ti---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & 1890mhz memory..

Note: we cant use any random core clock, each jump 13mhz so the closet clock to your request is 1557mhz
Quote:


> Thanks the redone bios. the bios has been adjusted. The difference from boost on or off is no practical change. Boost may be a functional aspect of the gtx 970 for full power. But your help is greatly valued,
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Teknidox
> 
> can you post some screen shots from MBT on the Common for Fan control? You may have left out some edited clocks for boost. What about turning PEG rail and PCI-E adjusted wattage, is it possible to make any difference with them?
> 
> cookedg1970.zip 135k .zip fil


Well the benefit from boost off is to avoid the throttle at 67c, also the card will boost to specific clock not depend on the temp and the ASIC.

for the PCI-E and PEG power..read there about that (first post )

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

what is your question about the fan profile setting ?
Quote:


> I am happy with my custom bios for 970 ssc but have bit problem maybe some can help me. When i start windows util pops up on gpuZ but once i start playing a game disapeaers


Hello

No problem at all.. the silver perf cap at IDLE mean the card at low clock because nothing need graphic power. all card have that at Idle








Quote:


> Mr Dark.
> 
> I don't suppose you can work your dark magic on my MSI GTX 980ti Gaming 6G on air could you???
> LancerVI_MSI980ti_6G.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Whatever you think best. Haven't messed with it a bunch,(running it stock) but I'm willing to take the risk for a good OC. 68.6 ASIC


Hello

Why not ? Give this a try

LancerVI_MSI980ti_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & no throttle

flash and report back!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Now @DeathAngel74

How you know that your card need 1.275v for 1506mhz ? from the first picture that show Vrel at 1506mhz/1.218v that mean the voltage table isn't modded in the right way..

Give me the stock bios so i can give it a go ?


----------



## kit132

GM200-backup.zip 152k .zip file


i owned galax 980ti hof

i want to
1) Disable the boost and overclock to 1291 mhz
2) Increase the TDP limit
3) Increase the voltage
4) Custom fan curve (based around 1300 rpm)
5) Unlock the hidden voltage slider
6) keep memory clock on 3505mhz
Thanks.

Otherwise, i have a issue. The cooling fan was spin down randomly.





Any owner have this issue? please help.
Sorry for my bad English.
Thanks.


----------



## Linflas

Thanks Dark,

That bios just got me this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10263015?

1% club, nice.

Thanks again for doing that.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kit132*
> 
> GM200-backup.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> i owned galax 980ti hof
> 
> i want to
> 1) Disable the boost and overclock to 1291 mhz
> 2) Increase the TDP limit
> 3) Increase the voltage
> 4) Custom fan curve (based around 1300 rpm)
> 5) Unlock the hidden voltage slider
> 6) keep memory clock on 3505mhz
> Thanks.
> 
> Otherwise, i have a issue. The cooling fan was spin down randomly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any owner have this issue? please help.
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Thanks.


Hello

Give this a try

Galax980Ti--HOF--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1291mhz & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off & No throttle & 1300rpm min fan speed

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v nothing will help to pass that limit









flash and report back!
Quote:


> Thanks Dark,
> 
> That bios just got me this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10263015?
> 
> 1% club, nice.
> 
> Thanks again for doing that.


Very good score there







Have fun


----------



## bexem

Hello! I was looking for a BIOS for my 980Ti AMP! Edition ( NOT the Extreme), is that possible to flash an extreme bios into it or I need a "normal" one? Can someone suggest a bios for me? Thanks









GM200-AMPEdition-bexem.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hello there.
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> Gigabyte tool will not work for sure, use nvflash is better (read first post in this thread is good idea! )


dear Mr dark. The modded bios worked like a charm, i have never had stable over clocks like these with my gpu via MSI after burner in my whole life , i took this screenshot after playing witcher 3 for almost 20 mins on ultra high 1080 preset, i wanted to show you if everything was ok, although i had no crashes, artifacts not even fps drops which cause in game lag, i cant tell you how happy i am ... but in the hardware monitor my gpu voltage doesnt go more then 1.000v as you can see, i hope thats normal. lastly my gpu temperature tends to reach 81 or 82 centigrade if i have heating on in my room, ehh although the heater is on the other side of my room, if the heater is off its below 80







, i hope this modded gbios will not cause serious damage to my gpu ? im sorry i am a OC noob







....Thanks a bunch


----------



## dgdesigns

Mr-Dark even in the first bios ins´t stable









could you edit a bios with stock clocks and fan profile, only changing the power limit extending it to 120 or more and voltage too and remove nvidia limiting policies , so i can find my card limits with afterburner

about core and memory on my old hd6870 yes memory clock didn´t do anything, on this card actually got better 3dmark score and 2 fps extra in minimum fps in f1 2015 benchmark( excelent game to test stability and artifacts on the cards) with a boost clock of 1397 and memory 2000 vs 1507 and 1853 but you understand a lot more than me about this, maybe this only happens in these two examples need to test more

how can a lower ASIC card like DeathAngel74´s card get more oc than mine, hating my card even more


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bexem*
> 
> Hello! I was looking for a BIOS for my 980Ti AMP! Edition ( NOT the Extreme), is that possible to flash an extreme bios into it or I need a "normal" one? Can someone suggest a bios for me? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200-AMPEdition-bexem.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

No need to flash the extreme bios! we will make your bios better than the Extreme one!

Try this one

Zotac980Ti---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP & boost off & No throttle

Flash and report
Quote:


> dear Mr dark. The modded bios worked like a charm, i have never had stable over clocks like these with my gpu via MSI after burner in my whole life , i took this screenshot after playing witcher 3 for almost 20 mins on ultra high 1080 preset, i wanted to show you if everything was ok, although i had no crashes, artifacts not even fps drops which cause in game lag, i cant tell you how happy i am ... but in the hardware monitor my gpu voltage doesnt go more then 1.000v as you can see, i hope thats normal. lastly my gpu temperature tends to reach 81 or 82 centigrade if i have heating on in my room, ehh although the heater is on the other side of my room, if the heater is off its below 80 tongue.gif , i hope this modded gbios will not cause serious damage to my gpu ? im sorry i am a OC noob nerdsmiley.png....Thanks a bunch


Hello

Sound good to me no problem at all, HW monitor report wrong voltage just ignore it also that bios is within safe limit don't worry!..

Now the temp sound like you have high ambient there as the G1 cooler is very strong.. I made this bios for you with a little higher fan curve, that should drop the temp by 5c

Giga980-FanCurve--Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Quote:


> Mr-Dark even in the first bios ins´t stable frown.gif
> 
> could you edit a bios with stock clocks and fan profile, only changing the power limit extending it to 120 or more and voltage too and remove nvidia limiting policies , so i can find my card limits with afterburner
> 
> about core and memory on my old hd6870 yes memory clock didn´t do anything, on this card actually got better 3dmark score and 2 fps extra in minimum fps in f1 2015 benchmark( excelent game to test stability and artifacts on the cards) with a boost clock of 1397 and memory 2000 vs 1507 and 1853 but you understand a lot more than me about this, maybe this only happens in these two examples need to test more
> 
> how can a lower ASIC card like DeathAngel74´s card get more oc than mine, hating my card even more tongue.gif


the games still crash ? we can increase the voltage to 1.262v or 1.275v to avoid the crash.. I want to make sure its not the driver or something drop the core clock 20mhz and try again..

also each card have internal limit once you hit that nothing will help...


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark
SW:BF had black lines shooting off the screen and red flashing spots @1506/8000 1.218-1.243v 250W. I tried 361.43 and 361.60, same thing. It was stable at 1481/3702 at that voltage, but that was unacceptable to me. I stayed up for 4 hours figuring this crap out.....








1.275-1.281v work fine. 300w tdp/power limits are just for ****s and giggles. 75W from pci-e slot, 75W from the 6-pin and 150W from the 8-pin=300W

3978-kr__slave_stock.zip 136k .zip file


3978-kr_1506.5_8000MHz_1.275v_300w.zip 136k .zip file


3978-kr_1506.5_8000MHz_1.281v_300w.zip 136k .zip file










It was like deja-vu....two years ago with my crappy PNY 750 OC 1424.5/6900 1.2v 75W. So far its stable at 1506.5/8000 1.281v 300W during Heaven and SW:BF on Ultra. Max temp so far is 56C-57C.









Since I have a chip with leaky voltage (67.9% ASIC), it would take 1.3125v or more to reach 1531.5-1544.5MHz. Well , I guess I won't be benching at 1600MHz with this card, lol!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Mr_Dark,
> May you please help me? I have a Gigabyte 980ti G1 and I used the GPU-Z to extract my BIOS. I would like to have you custom edit it to get rid of the thermal throttling on the core speed and voltage. I'm in the process of figuring out my best stable overclock and voltage but I'd like to start with just getting rid of the voltage/core speed throttling first. Thanks
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti-G1---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle..
> 
> you can start pushing the core clock farther until the driver crash..
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try


I will give that BIOS a try later Mr-Dark! When you removed the thermal throttling, what will be in the safe rage of temps? Under 85c?


----------



## bexem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> No need to flash the extreme bios! we will make your bios better than the Extreme one!
> 
> Try this one
> 
> Zotac980Ti---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP & boost off & No throttle
> 
> Flash and report


Unlucky the drivers stop after a few seconds in uniengine bench, no overclock software running...maybe the card can't reach that freq (how can I know if is the memory or the core clock?)
However, thank you!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Now @DeathAngel74
> 
> How you know that your card need 1.275v for 1506mhz ? from the first picture that show Vrel at 1506mhz/1.218v that mean the voltage table isn't modded in the right way..
> 
> Give me the stock bios so i can give it a go ?


That was the stock bios using AB. I was trying to find max stable before making a custom bios. Sorry...lol.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> SW:BF had black lines shooting off the screen and red flashing spots @1506/8000 1.218-1.243v 250W. I tried 361.43 and 361.60, same thing. It was stable at 1481/3702 at that voltage, but that was unacceptable to me. I stayed up for 4 hours figuring this crap out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.275-1.281v work fine. 300w tdp/power limits are just for ****s and giggles. 75W from pci-e slot, 75W from the 6-pin and 150W from the 8-pin=300W
> 
> 3978-kr__slave_stock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 3978-kr_1506.5_8000MHz_1.275v_300w.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 3978-kr_1506.5_8000MHz_1.281v_300w.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was like deja-vu....two years ago with my crappy PNY 750 OC 1424.5/6900 1.2v 75W. So far its stable at 1506.5/8000 1.281v 300W during Heaven and SW:BF on Ultra. Max temp so far is 56C-57C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have a chip with leaky voltage (67.9% ASIC), it would take 1.3125v or more to reach 1531.5-1544.5MHz. Well , I guess I won't be benching at 1600MHz with this card, lol!


Hello

I checked your bios and both is just fine no problem at all! sound like your chip wall is 1506mhz









Just in case why don't increase the TDP @100% slider ? who need to max out the TDP slider for stable OC ?
Quote:


> I will give that BIOS a try later Mr-Dark! When you removed the thermal throttling, what will be in the safe rage of temps? Under 85c?


88c is you wall, anything over that the card will throttle








Quote:


> Unlucky the drivers stop after a few seconds in uniengine bench, no overclock software running...maybe the card can't reach that freq (how can I know if is the memory or the core clock?)
> However, thank you!!


Hello

Sound like the card need more voltage but first try -20mhz from MSI AB and try again..

the core clock will give you a crash if its super unstable or small red line if the card need a little more voltage.. the memory will give you Artifact or black/Red screen








Quote:


> That was the stock bios using AB. I was trying to find max stable before making a custom bios. Sorry...lol.


You know what you doing. like me first play with stock bios 1 or 2 day to check the max stable clock then flash custom bios


----------



## Technodox

Fantastic work MR_dark,

The bios mod settings have been used from several sources to create a special g1 gaming 970 boost bios. the voltage is 1.312v for boost on. There the fans go 100% at 70c now, instead of 90c, so the temps are even cooler, however I've not once hit anywhere near 80c with this, even after its been adjusted again.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Fan states 0 RPM for low temps. Should it be also using MSI afterburner to actually make 0 RPM for fans?



Voltage table for boost on.



Tiered voltage scaling. Does not get super hot and no stuttering.



PCI-E slot default 100% 66W-75W works great, doesnt really need max all the time to work either. PEG PSU 6+2 pin and continued other 6+2 pin using all 8. Are they correct?, they are default.



Boost is on BTW.

max boost is still 1531.5, never gets to 1595







Can you help to get to a higher temperature and get the TDP on point? the card still only gets 250 W Should the POWER TABLE be fixed?

This bios is super stable btw, feel free to use it. or mod it and if it works give it up.

cookedg1970.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic work MR_dark,
> 
> The bios mod settings have been used from several sources to create a special g1 gaming 970 boost bios. the voltage is 1.312v for boost on. There the fans go 100% at 70c now, instead of 90c, so the temps are even cooler, however I've not once hit anywhere near 80c with this, even after its been adjusted again.
> 
> 
> 
> Fan states 0 RPM for low temps. Should it be also using MSI afterburner to actually make 0 RPM for fans?
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage table for boost on.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiered voltage scaling. Does not get super hot and no stuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> PCI-E slot default 100% 66W-75W works great, doesnt really need max all the time to work either. PEG PSU 6+2 pin and continued other 6+2 pin using all 8. Are they correct?, they are default.
> 
> 
> 
> Boost is on BTW.
> 
> max boost is still 1531.5, never gets to 1595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help to get to a higher temperature and get the TDP on point? the card still only gets 250 W Should the POWER TABLE be fixed?
> 
> This bios is super stable btw, feel free to use it. or mod it and if it works give it up.
> 
> cookedg1970.zip 135k .zip file


Have you tried increasing the Power Limit in AB (or whatever OC software you use)? According to those screenshots, you should be able to increase it to 123 or 124%, which would give you the rest of the 310w you have set in the BIOS.

In this pic, the red is what is currently set, and the blue is what you can adjust up to in the OC software of your choice.


----------



## Technodox

Great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic work MR_dark,
> 
> The bios mod settings have been used from several sources to create a special g1 gaming 970 boost bios. the voltage is 1.312v for boost on. There the fans go 100% at 70c now, instead of 90c, so the temps are even cooler, however I've not once hit anywhere near 80c with this, even after its been adjusted again.
> 
> 
> 
> Fan states 0 RPM for low temps. Should it be also using MSI afterburner to actually make 0 RPM for fans?
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage table for boost on.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiered voltage scaling. Does not get super hot and no stuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> PCI-E slot default 100% 66W-75W works great, doesnt really need max all the time to work either. PEG PSU 6+2 pin and continued other 6+2 pin using all 8. Are they correct?, they are default.
> 
> 
> 
> Boost is on BTW.
> 
> max boost is still 1531.5, never gets to 1595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help to get to a higher temperature and get the TDP on point? the card still only gets 250 W Should the POWER TABLE be fixed?
> 
> This bios is super stable btw, feel free to use it. or mod it and if it works give it up.
> 
> cookedg1970.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried increasing the Power Limit in AB (or whatever OC software you use)? According to those screenshots, you should be able to increase it to 123 or 124%, which would give you the rest of the 310w you have set in the BIOS.
> 
> In this pic, the red is what is currently set, and the blue is what you can adjust up to in the OC software of your choice.
Click to expand...

Great, finally a definitive answer to my MSI afterburner question.

+REP


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Great
> Great, finally a definitive answer to my MSI afterburner question.
> 
> +REP


Sweet! Glad I could help!

To answer another question I saw in your post: you can also use AB to set where the fans turn on, even if you already have it set in the card's BIOS.


----------



## bexem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sound like the card need more voltage but first try -20mhz from MSI AB and try again..
> 
> the core clock will give you a crash if its super unstable or small red line if the card need a little more voltage.. the memory will give you Artifact or black/Red screen


Ok I tried (I'm trying right now) with -15 (1492MHz) on core clock and is working very well and I pushed the memory to 1993MHz (+280 on MSI)
I'm concerned about the temperature, the temp now is always on 91°C with maxed fan... I don't think is good for the chip and I think will (or sometime it already do) throttle the performance...Ok that is a benchmark and not the "real life" but what do you think?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Sweet! Glad I could help!
> 
> To answer another question I saw in your post: you can also use AB to set where the fans turn on, even if you already have it set in the card's BIOS.


+1 but why people work on TDP slider from MSI AB ? my first bios for that card have 350W TDP at 100% slider! so why bother with lower that ?
Quote:


> Ok I tried (I'm trying right now) with -15 (1492MHz) on core clock and is working very well and I pushed the memory to 1993MHz (+280 on MSI)
> I'm concerned about the temperature, the temp now is always on 91°C with maxed fan... I don't think is good for the chip and I think will (or sometime it already do) throttle the performance...Ok that is a benchmark and not the "real life" but what do you think?


That temp is way to high for any card... Just to make sure your card have 3 fans right ? also what is the temp at stock bios ? how much the ambient there ? your case have good Airflow ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think my reason for the slider is different benchmarks pull more power than others...Say we set the slider to 107% @ 300W and the bench pulls 117% and gpu-z throws a fit and shows pwr perfcap....I set it higher because FireStrike is usually 117%-125%, so in my bios I'm safe the limit is 100%-129% @ 300W. Just my $.02. Thanks for double checking the bios files.








During the last Heaven run the card showed 93% power usage..If my calculations are correct 93% of 300W=279W.....which is 47W higher than the 232W def setting. 300W is the max. i.e.
100000
232000
300000


----------



## DeathAngel74

But then again the original setting of the stock bios was
100000
201000
222000


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think my reason for the slider is different benchmarks pull more power than others...Say we set the slider to 107% @ 300W and the bench pulls 117% and gpu-z throws a fit and shows pwr perfcap....I set it higher because FireStrike is usually 117%-125%, so in my bios I'm safe the limit is 100%-129% @ 300W. Just my $.02. Thanks for double checking the bios files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the last Heaven run the card showed 93% power usage..If my calculations are correct 93% of 300W=279W.....which is 47W higher than the 232W def setting. 300W is the max. i.e.
> 100000
> 232000
> 300000


why not 350W limit at 100% ? i'm using that and no problem at all.. 60% to 75% in games and maybe +10% in benchmarks at 1530/8000 1.250v


----------



## DeathAngel74

I dunno, I'm stubborn I guess, lol. I like having the ability to increase or decrease the power limit....At least you don't have a leaky chip and can hit 1530MHz....


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Mr_Dark,
> May you please help me? I have a Gigabyte 980ti G1 and I used the GPU-Z to extract my BIOS. I would like to have you custom edit it to get rid of the thermal throttling on the core speed and voltage. I'm in the process of figuring out my best stable overclock and voltage but I'd like to start with just getting rid of the voltage/core speed throttling first. Thanks
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti-G1---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle..
> 
> you can start pushing the core clock farther until the driver crash..
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try


I tried the BIOS and I get constant driver crashes while playing games. I guess my card can't handle 1506Mhz and 1.255v? What's next remod the BIOS with lower core clocks?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I tried the BIOS and I get constant driver crashes while playing games. I guess my card can't handle 1506Mhz and 1.255v? What's next remod the BIOS with lower core clocks?


Okay try -20mhz from MSI AB and report back. once you find the max stable clock we will adjust the bios for the final clock


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I dunno, I'm stubborn I guess, lol. I like having the ability to increase or decrease the power limit....At least you don't have a leaky chip and can hit 1530MHz....


My chip isn't good at all.. lol

my first card is the best that one had 64% ASIC that clock to 1506mh at 1.218v and need 1.250v for 1557mhz


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay try -20mhz from MSI AB and report back. once you find the max stable clock we will adjust the bios for the final clock


In MBT isn't these 4 fields all that is needed to adjust the core?

http://s147.photobucket.com/user/xboxmember1978/media/Capture.jpg.html


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nope there are others. I'll post a pic for you...hold....


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nope there are others. I'll post a pic for you...hold....


There's also other hidden ones.

Then even the hidden sliders too.

Mr Dark gets all those fields I believe.


----------



## DeathAngel74

There are 3 tabs in order to adjust the core clocks


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I tried the BIOS and I get constant driver crashes while playing games. I guess my card can't handle 1506Mhz and 1.255v? What's next remod the BIOS with lower core clocks?


This may be a little redundant, but have you tried using DDU to completely remove nvidia drivers? Then do a clean install of the latest from Nvidia's website?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

No I didn't do a driver sweep. I backed it down to 1480mhz in AB and was getting crashes and now I'm testing 1455mhz. I guess I got a dud of a card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you open an instance of GPU-Z and right click top bar, click show ASIC quality, what % does it show?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

It says 67%







So far 1455mhz has been stable


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine is 67.9. You might need more voltage to hit 1506.5. I needed 1.275V


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I noticed when Mr-Dark modded the BIOS I can only go up to 102% power with the slider now when before on stock I could go up to 139%. I wonder if that's holding me back?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I don't know, this might work if the 980ti can handle 1.281v.

GM200Mod_1.281v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I'd be too scared to try it. So far 1455mhz is stable. Been running 99% GPU usage for the past 30 minutes without driver crashes. I'm at 65c temp


----------



## DeathAngel74

This one is 1.281v and 139% slider... 330W-460W. I don't think the slider will make much of a difference, but maybe the extra voltage might help.

GM200Mod_1.281v_2.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I'll wait to see what Mr Dark says about it. I wonder why it was modded with a lower power target. I guess it could be holding me back


----------



## DeathAngel74

The whole idea of a Mr-Dark bios is to have the ultimate bios mod, without having to use software. Some of still like to use it. /shrug
I should not hold you back. You aren't seeing pwr perfcap in GPU-z are you?


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I haven't tested with it yet but isn't 102% target low?


----------



## DeathAngel74

No, because 102% in the modded bios is like 164% of your stock bios


----------



## Xboxmember1978

That's weird. Wonder why it would do that


----------



## DeathAngel74

Its to eliminate the need for overclock software. If its set that way there is no need for the slider at all, Or PX, AB


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I gotcha. The way I've been testing for stability is running games with Vsync off and it showing 99%-100% GPU usage. I take it that's a good way to show stability. So far almost 1hr with no issues at 1455mhz


----------



## DeathAngel74

try the v1 or v2 i posted. I did what you did last night. 1468 and 1481 at stock voltage(1.218 and 1.212). I was really irritated and stayed up for 4 hours reworking the bios i had created until the card submitted!


----------



## Xboxmember1978

You sure it's safe to run that voltage?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'd wait to ask Mr-Dark....I'm running at that voltage on my 970 ATM. I don't want to be responsible for someone else's GPU death.


----------



## Mads1

Is their a bios for the evga gtx 980ti hybrid, if so how does it perform.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I was temped enough to try to mod the BIOS myself as I know Mr Dark is probably swamped with all the helping and try to get stable on 1506mhz with 1.281v and I believe I changed all the fields correct but AB and PX reports 1.275v. Not sure why


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I was temped enough to try to mod the BIOS myself and try to get stable on 1506mhz with 1.281v and I believe I changed all the fields correct but AB and PX reports 1.275v. Not sure why


That's because 1.275v is the max that any monitoring software will report. Most cards can deliver more than this, but that's the max that will be reported to you.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Is there a way to know if my card can actually go to 1.281v? I'm not sure if my card has a max voltage and anything over that will not be in effect

EDIT: Scratch that Idea, already getting crashes. Oh well, I guess 1455mhz at 1.250v it is


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Is there a way to know if my card can actually go to 1.281v? I'm not sure if my card has a max voltage and anything over that will not be in effect


Grab a multimeter and measure the voltage being delivered by the PCI-E plugs and the slot. From what I've seen, if you're voltage limited, it's generally a limit at about 1.212v. If you're able to have GPU-Z registering 1.275v, then I think you're able to have more than that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try the one I edited....1.281-v2


----------



## Xboxmember1978

What will be the difference? Is it possible to edit the BIOS for a custom fan curve? Then I won't need any extra software. I use PX to have the fan curve but if the BIOS can be done then I won't need it. I have PX set for [email protected]% [email protected]% and [email protected]%


----------



## Ownedj00

Can i please get a custom bios.

Gigabyte 980 Ti g1 gaming with a ASIC score 66.6%. I have tried OCing my card but becomes unstable when gaming and crashes but passes valley benchmark and 3D strike.

980tibiosstock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> What will be the difference? Is it possible to edit the BIOS for a custom fan curve? Then I won't need any extra software. I use PX to have the fan curve but if the BIOS can be done then I won't need it. I have PX set for [email protected]% [email protected]% and [email protected]%


It is possible. Left pic is stock bios, right pic is modded file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I don't know, this might work if the 980ti can handle 1.281v.
> 
> GM200Mod_1.281v.zip 152k .zip file


This ^^. should work just fine if you want 1506mhz at higher voltage.. also that voltage is fine if you can keep the temp under 80c..

to change the clock for 980 Ti / Titan-x here is



Quote:


> No, because 102% in the modded bios is like 164% of your stock bios


This 100% correct, 100% now equal to 160% at stock bios so no need to play with TDP slider anymore...









and my bios need zero tweak from the User..

tell me what you will use 1455mhz or 1506mhz ( the bios above is fine ) so i can help you farther..
Quote:


> Is their a bios for the evga gtx 980ti hybrid, if so how does it perform.


Hello

upload the stock bios so i can help you. each card have there own limit/ability








Quote:


> Grab a multimeter and measure the voltage being delivered by the PCI-E plugs and the slot. From what I've seen, if you're voltage limited, it's generally a limit at about 1.212v. If you're able to have GPU-Z registering 1.275v, then I think you're able to have more than that.


This^^. the limit to 1.212v or unlocked card up to 1.31v.. the software still report 1.275v while the card pull what you set in the bios.. in the other side you will not see any advantage from high voltage as Maxwell card don't scale with voltage.. once the card hit the chip wall nothing will help








Quote:


> What will be the difference? Is it possible to edit the BIOS for a custom fan curve? Then I won't need any extra software. I use PX to have the fan curve but if the BIOS can be done then I won't need it. I have PX set for [email protected]% [email protected]% and [email protected]%
> Edited by Xboxmember1978 - Today at 5:33 am


Here is what you asking for

Giga980Ti-1455--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & the above custom fan curve








Quote:


> Can i please get a custom bios.
> 
> Gigabyte 980 Ti g1 gaming with a ASIC score 66.6%. I have tried OCing my card but becomes unstable when gaming and crashes but passes valley benchmark and 3D strike.
> 
> 980tibiosstock.zip 152k .zip fi


Hello

Give this a try

980Ti-Gigabyte--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off & no throttle.

flash and report back!


----------



## Mads1

@Mr-Dark thank-you, here is the stock bios for evga 980ti hybrid

EvgaHybridGTX980TI-STOCK-BIOS-GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> @Mr-Dark thank-you, here is the stock bios for evga 980ti hybrid
> 
> EvgaHybridGTX980TI-STOCK-BIOS-GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Here yo go

Core clock 1481hz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off

Hybrid--GTX980TI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Core clock 1481hz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off
> 
> Hybrid--GTX980TI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks very much,will try in abit and report back and will see how far i can take it.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Thanks Mr Dark but that fan curve isn't working properly, maybe I confused you. I was looking for it to be at 50% fan at 50c and under, then 75% fan at 51c to 85c and lastly 100% fan at 86c


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Thanks Mr Dark but that fan curve isn't working properly, maybe I confused you. I was looking for it to be at 50% fan at 50c and under, then 75% fan at 51c to 85c and lastly 100% fan at 86c


Now understand you correctly









Giga980Ti-Curve--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Nope. Still not working..lol...now I'm at 75% fan sitting at 20c idle..lol...

I was looking for 50% fan constant from 0c through 50c then 75% fan constant through 51c to 85c then 100% fan constant after 86c

Here is a visual of my fan profile that I'd like to have in the BIOS


----------



## DeathAngel74

nevermind


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Nope. Still not working..lol...now I'm at 75% fan sitting at 20c idle..lol...
> 
> I was looking for 50% fan constant from 0c through 50c then 75% fan constant through 51c to 85c then 100% fan constant after 86c
> 
> Here is a visual of my fan profile that I'd like to have in the BIOS


Profile like that will not work as that need 4 point, and MBT allow 3 point.. here is the option

50% fan until 50c & from 50c to 85c the fan start to increase until 75% at 85c, then 100% fan at 86c is that fine for you ?

I can't make the fan at stable percentage from 50c to 85c at 75%...


----------



## DeathAngel74

I hate that its a 3 point setup. Although, the card hasn't seen higher than 58C in its short 2 days of life!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I hate that its a 3 point setup. Although, the card hasn't seen higher than 58C in its short 2 days of life!


The problem he asking for stable fan percentage for 2 point the impossible from MBT 1.36









why I love gigabyte card's, now with single card i can't push the card to +61c under any load or under any voltage at stock fan profile.. 50% fan percentage at around 1800rpm









also i drop the Min fan speed in IDLE from 1500rpm to 800rpm that make the card super silent


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I understand on why its an issue now guys. I'll just use PX to control the fan. Just works out better for what I like the fans to do


----------



## DeathAngel74

wow, i didn't even realize

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6502166


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> wow, i didn't even realize
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6502166


Oops Evga should send you good card for that score


----------



## DeathAngel74

only 196 more posts to get the $1000 sponsorship, lol


----------



## AdiSImpson

Core Clock 1490mhz & 8Ghz Memory & 1.206v like in the Pic & higher TDP Limit & Boost off.









So no need of OC software







.



I use this Settings...



Thanks in advance









MSI_970_4G.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdiSImpson*
> 
> Core Clock 1490mhz & 8Ghz Memory & 1.206v like in the Pic & higher TDP Limit & Boost off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no need of OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I use this Settings...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI_970_4G.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

MSI_970_Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1493mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.206v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back








Quote:


> only 196 more posts to get the $1000 sponsorship, lol redface.gif


Very close


----------



## AdiSImpson

Works great !









Also downlocks much faster now.

Thanks


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Quote:
> only 196 more posts to get the $1000 sponsorship, lol redface.gif
> 
> Very close biggrin.gif


It starts at 200 posts. LOL! I'm nowhere near being close.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> only 196 more posts to get the $1000 sponsorship, lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It starts at 200 posts. LOL! I'm nowhere near being close.


What are you guys going on about? I want $1000 sponsorship lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mooninites don't qualify, lol j/k!
eVGA Mods Rigs. Post your build and after 200 posts=1000 from eVGA authorized retailer.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mooninites don't qualify, lol j/k!
> eVGA Mods Rigs. Post your build and after 200 posts=1000 from eVGA authorized retailer.


I love them right









Thank you sir rep added.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Anyone else getting cache server errors?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Anyone else getting cache server errors?


Yes. same here


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. same here


I did as well yes. It has stopped I think.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ok


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hello there.
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> Gigabyte tool will not work for sure, use nvflash is better (read first post in this thread is good idea! )


Dear Mr dark i mean no disrespect as you told me my core clock is set at 1506 why does gpuZ show it as set at 1507, i am sorry if i am making a non issue an issue , i am OC noob


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Dear Mr dark i mean no disrespect as you told me my core clock is set at 1506 why does gpuZ show it as set at 1507, i am sorry if i am making a non issue an issue , i am OC noob


Hello

The clock in the bios is 1506.5 not 1506mhz, that why Gpu-z info show 1507mhz.. the actual clock 1506.5


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The clock in the bios is 1506.5 not 1506mhz, that why Gpu-z info show 1507mhz.. the actual clock 1506.5


Thanks man


----------



## zednor

Hello. I have a EVGA 980ti SC card,5820k cpu and and RM750x PSU.I can overclock it at 1420mhz and 7500mhz with 71.5 Asic and max temp at 68c and be stable.Can i get a stable overclock BIOS of 1450mhz and 7600 with only more TDP and stock voltage.I really want it to be stable and not produce much heat for 24/7 use?Is it possible?I also dont want to have the Fan edited if possible since i wanna use afterburner?Should i keep the boost too?Not really sure.
Here is my stock Bios

GM200EVGA980TISCStock.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks for your hard work


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Hello. I have a EVGA 980ti SC card,5820k cpu and and RM750x PSU.I can overclock it at 1420mhz and 7500mhz with 71.5 Asic and max temp at 68c and be stable.Can i get a stable overclock BIOS of 1450mhz and 7600 with only more TDP and stock voltage.I really want it to be stable and not produce much heat for 24/7 use?Is it possible?I also dont want to have the Fan edited if possible since i wanna use afterburner?Should i keep the boost too?Not really sure.
> Here is my stock Bios
> 
> GM200EVGA980TISCStock.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks for your hard work


Hello there

Give this a try

EVGA980TISC--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 7.5ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & stock fan curve..

flash and report back!


----------



## zednor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA980TISC--Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & 7.5ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & stock fan curve..
> 
> flash and report back!


Thanks will try it later.....Was it possible to edit it as a boost clock or something?With the new BIOS when i am on idle its gonna lower the clocks and voltage like before right?Stock is 1,18v? Sorry for the noobish questions


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Thanks will try it later.....Was it possible to edit it as a boost clock or something?With the new BIOS when i am on idle its gonna lower the clocks and voltage like before right?Stock is 1,18v? Sorry for the noobish questions


The card should IDLE at low clock no difference.. also the voltage is 1.212v now I think that the stock for 980 Ti card..


----------



## zednor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The card should IDLE at low clock no difference.. also the voltage is 1.212v now I think that the stock for 980 Ti card..


Tested Firestrike and Heaven and it seemed to be stable.Max temp was 72c and i got 2570 on extreme preset 8xaa on heaven and 20100 graphics score....Are we good?I checked that the stock volt is 1,187...Is it too much risk to continue at 1,218V?


----------



## Joker35

Mr. Dark,

Can you make a custom BIOS for the attached file? It is a new set of GTX970's that are water cooled. Thank you.









GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Here you go @Joker35 ! I have the same card and I just made these for a member @ eVGA forums. Have fun!
1506.5/8000
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLXzE2dXI3a0J4T1E/view?usp=sharing
1506.5/3905
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLZm9IM1d3Zlo5ckE/view?usp=sharing
1506.5/3705
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLZElGZzJMWWNfZ3c/view?usp=sharing



1506.5/8000 1.281V 300W Boost off


----------



## Joker35

Thank you very much I will try them out.


----------



## DeathAngel74

You're welcome, let us know how it goes! I use the same bios, its working well so far!


----------



## Dry Bonez

Hey everyone. I came across this thread. I have a Gigabyte G1 980ti and would like help overclocking it. what will you guys need on my behalf to get started?

also,what is this custom bios about? should i get a custom bios for my g1 980ti?


----------



## c0nsistent

Do you have a different BIOS for the EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0? The one you sent me causes instant crashes as the voltage drops drastically during benchmarks but at idle jumps back up to 1.275. I think the voltage states were input incorrectly or something. Can you check please?

Thanks


----------



## johnd0e

hey @Mr-Dark wondering if you could bump my voltage up the rest of the way.

Heres my original bios's:

stock970SLIBIOSs.zip 273k .zip file


And heres the last ones you had modified for me:

Dark970SLIBIOSs2.zip 273k .zip file


just looking to up the voltage to max, if ya dont mind. thank you.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I could do it if you like. WHat do you need? 1.281, 1.293, 1300, 1306, or 1.3125? 1.275v is the max in the files you posted


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I could do it if you like. WHat do you need? 1.281, 1.293, 1306, or 1.3125? 1.275v is the max in the files you posted


Im just looking to max out the voltage completely, so 1.3v i beleive that would be? unless im mistaken and its higher?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I can set them to 1.3v if you like?


----------



## johnd0e

That'd be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## DeathAngel74

cool, 5 minutes......lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Here you go johnd0e

Dark970SLIBIOSs2Mod.zip 544k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Thank you very much kind sir.


----------



## DeathAngel74

No problem man.


----------



## johnd0e

hey @deathangel74 how much of a bad idea is it to try and push more then 1.3v? 1.3 definetly made a difference, before my system would lock up at 1600MHz instantly in firestrike and now im just getting loads of artifacts...im chasing this 1600MHz white rabbit straight down the hole lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ummmm....you're asking the wrong guy about safety, lol. I pushed my 3979-KB to 1.3125V, lol!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Tested Firestrike and Heaven and it seemed to be stable.Max temp was 72c and i got 2570 on extreme preset 8xaa on heaven and 20100 graphics score....Are we good?I checked that the stock volt is 1,187...Is it too much risk to continue at 1,218V?


That good graphic score.. also 1.218v is fine still the stock for other cards








Quote:


> Mr. Dark,
> 
> Can you make a custom BIOS for the attached file? It is a new set of GTX970's that are water cooled. Thank you.smile.gif
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

EVGA970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off..

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Here you go @Joker35 ! I have the same card and I just made these for a member @ eVGA forums. Have fun!
> 1506.5/8000
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLXzE2dXI3a0J4T1E/view?usp=sharing
> 1506.5/3905
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLZm9IM1d3Zlo5ckE/view?usp=sharing
> 1506.5/3705
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLZElGZzJMWWNfZ3c/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 1506.5/8000 1.281V 300W Boost off


^^. Should work just fine
Quote:


> Hey everyone. I came across this thread. I have a Gigabyte G1 980ti and would like help overclocking it. what will you guys need on my behalf to get started?
> 
> also,what is this custom bios about? should i get a custom bios for my g1 980ti?


Hello there

Upload the stock bios so i can help you. ( Read the first post to know how to extract the bios.. )
Quote:


> Do you have a different BIOS for the EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0? The one you sent me causes instant crashes as the voltage drops drastically during benchmarks but at idle jumps back up to 1.275. I think the voltage states were input incorrectly or something. Can you check please?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

Try -20mhz from MSI AB and report back...
Quote:


> hey @Mr-Dark wondering if you could bump my voltage up the rest of the way.
> 
> Heres my original bios's:
> 
> stock970SLIBIOSs.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> And heres the last ones you had modified for me:
> 
> Dark970SLIBIOSs2.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> just looking to up the voltage to max, if ya dont mind. thank you.


@DeathAngel74 bios is 100% fine








Quote:


> hey @deathangel74 how much of a bad idea is it to try and push more then 1.3v? 1.3 definetly made a difference, before my system would lock up at 1600MHz instantly in firestrike and now im just getting loads of artifacts...im chasing this 1600MHz white rabbit straight down the hole lol.


I doubt you will gain more mhz from higher voltage.. 1.3v is the max for Maxwell card's ( not the safe limit but the max for gpu to scale )


----------



## bexem

Hi,
Stupid question, with MaxwellBiosTweaker I setted the max frequency to 1490 but during the benchmark the max fre hitten is 1240 (or something like that)... I updated also the frequency table... what is wrong?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I doubt you will gain more mhz from higher voltage.. 1.3v is the max for Maxwell card's ( not the safe limit but the max for gpu to scale )


I managed to push an extra 14mhz at 1.3v, probly got lucky. Not really worth the extra voltage from a gaming stand point, but i switch to my second bios for gaming anyways. bios 1 is my all out benchmarking only, i have it set at 1.3125v now and can hit 1577MHz on air.Still hoping to push 1600MHz or more on water, we'll find out soon enough







.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bexem*
> 
> Hi,
> Stupid question, with MaxwellBiosTweaker I setted the max frequency to 1490 but during the benchmark the max fre hitten is 1240 (or something like that)... I updated also the frequency table... what is wrong?


Hello there

It's very hard to know what's happen there. feel free to upload your bios and tell me what you want








Quote:


> I managed to push an extra 14mhz at 1.3v, probly got lucky. Not really worth the extra voltage from a gaming stand point, but i switch to my second bios for gaming anyways. bios 1 is my all out benchmarking only, i have it set at 1.3125v now and can hit 1577MHz on air.Still hoping to push 1600MHz or more on water, we'll find out soon enough thumb.gif.


Its the limit for each card.. I say that many time now after trying 3 970 G1 card's.. the lowest ASIC is the better( at least for me )

that card had 64% can bench at 1600mhz @1.250v and finish 3Dmark and Heaven.. also 1.280v give the card the ability to bench at 1620mhz but with small Artifact.. while now with 74% ASIC anything over 1580mhz the card will Artifact like a crazy









but should note the first card have Hynix memory so max memory OC is 7600mhz with Artifact while the current card have Samsung can bench at 8400mhz and its gaming stable at 8200mhz


----------



## DeathAngel74

I guess evga uses elpida to cut costs and reserves Samsung vram for kingpins and classys


----------



## bexem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> It's very hard to know what's happen there. feel free to upload your bios and tell me what you want


 OGGM200.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks you! In this one the max freq is 1480 and can be ok, 10Mhz won't change my life


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I guess evga uses elpida to cut costs and reserves Samsung vram for kingpins and classys


That's true but Elpida not bad at all.. they hit 8Ghz without problem not like the crappy Hynix








Quote:


> OGGM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Thanks you! In this one the max freq is 1480 and can be ok, 10Mhz won't change my life smile.gif


@which voltage ? also no memory OC ?


----------



## bexem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's true but Elpida not bad at all.. they hit 8Ghz without problem not like the crappy Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @which voltage ? also no memory OC ?


The BIOS I uploaded is the original one already modified I just can't understand why is not pushing the freq to that I choose...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bexem*
> 
> The BIOS I uploaded is the original one already modified I just can't understand why is not pushing the freq to that I choose...


The voltage table need a lot of change to work.. which voltage you like ?


----------



## Joker35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Here you go @Joker35 ! I have the same card and I just made these for a member @ eVGA forums. Have fun!
> 1506.5/8000
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLXzE2dXI3a0J4T1E/view?usp=sharing
> 1506.5/3905
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLZm9IM1d3Zlo5ckE/view?usp=sharing
> 1506.5/3705
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLZElGZzJMWWNfZ3c/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 1506.5/8000 1.281V 300W Boost off


So far I ran the lower two BIOS. Second ran Unigine better but dropped a bit on the Fire Strike tests. Here are the results FYI:

1506.5/3905: Fire Strike Extreme: 10019. Fire Strike Ultra: 5590. Unigine Valley extreme HD: 4753.

1506.5/3705: Fire Strike Extreme: 10111. Fire Strike Ultra: 5624. Unigine Valley extreme HD: 4695.

Temps never went over 41c. Both cards are water cooled though so that is expected.


----------



## DeathAngel74

NIce! Enjoy


----------



## bexem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The voltage table need a lot of change to work.. which voltage you like ?


I don't really know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The voltage table need a lot of change to work.. which voltage you like ?





The last test... I think the card can reach more but now I'm on the stock BIOS so I have TDP limit


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Does anyone know if there is a way to mod the BIOS to change the color of the LED on the Gigabyte 980 ti G1 without the use of GURU II?


----------



## santrik

Hello guys,

Could anyone mod this BIOS so it's possible to slide the power target-slider to 125% and make the default clock 1Ghz.

Keep GPU-boost enabled.

And of course unlock the 1.212 V.

Thank you in advance.

80.10.2C.00.02.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Haven't seen a Kepler firmware in a long, long time!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bexem*
> 
> I don't really know
> 
> 
> 
> The last test... I think the card can reach more but now I'm on the stock BIOS so I have TDP limit


Here yo go

OGGM200-Dark.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could anyone mod this BIOS so it's possible to slide the power target-slider to 125% and make the default clock 1Ghz.
> 
> Keep GPU-boost enabled.
> 
> And of course unlock the 1.212 V.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 80.10.2C.00.02.zip 132k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

80.10.2C.00.02---Dark.zip 132k .zip file


Voltage up to 1.212v & Up to 140% Power limit








Quote:


> Haven't seen a Kepler firmware in a long, long time!


Its old but lovely


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a Kepler firmware in a long, long time!


It's old but still gold, don't you think? I'm holding on to this card until pascal, then I'll replace it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 80.10.2C.00.02---Dark.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Voltage up to 1.212v & Up to 140% Power limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its old but lovely


Thank you Mr-Dark.

It'll probably be splendid!


----------



## bexem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> OGGM200-Dark.zip 152k .zip file


I can't figure out why is not stable as the overclock done via MSI Afterburner with the stock BIOS...I also tried to reduce the max core freq


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bexem*
> 
> I can't figure out why is not stable as the overclock done via MSI Afterburner with the stock BIOS...I also tried to reduce the max core freq


So what happen ? crash ? not stable clock ?


----------



## bexem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So what happen ? crash ? not stable clock ?


Driver crash....tried now again with MSI and no problem


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bexem*
> 
> Driver crash....tried now again with MSI and no problem


Okay. make sure the clock is stable at 1481mhz under load & voltage at 1.205v and normal TDP usage ?


----------



## bexem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay. make sure the clock is stable at 1481mhz under load & voltage at 1.205v and normal TDP usage ?






I think I can use the first one, the voltage is less so also the power consumption is and because I don't really need all this power... I think that if you can arrange the frequency and the voltage from my last BIOS posted, you will do me a big favour!! (Finger crossed)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bexem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can use the first one, the voltage is less so also the power consumption is and because I don't really need all this power... I think that if you can arrange the frequency and the voltage from my last BIOS posted, you will do me a big favour!! (Finger crossed)


The card crash at custom bios duo to the temp.. that very high for 980 Ti card..

how much the ambient temp there ? how are the Airflow in your case ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

+1 ^^^^
My card is running @ 1.281v and 357W with a max temp of 49C after an hour of gaming. I have 3 120mm fans exhaust, 3 120mm fans+1 140mm fan intake though.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Core clock 1481hz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off
> 
> Hybrid--GTX980TI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Just about to flash my card so am i right thinking this will run 24/7 at 100% at those clock and at idle it will down clock, whats the advantage of having the boost off, sorry im pretty new to flashing, then if i want i can dail in a oc over this with a higher TDP like 105% 110% and so on, with higher clocks card permiting.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark
Quote:


> Here is a list of bad card should be avoided if you Aim for manual OC ( voltage locked to 1.212v!)
> 
> For GTX 970/980
> 
> 1- Asus Strix or black edition
> 2-Evga SC and first Gen FTW
> 3-EVGA 980 classified
> 
> For 980 Ti
> 1- Asus Strix ( latest version is locked to 1.212v)
> 2-Galax Hof!
> 3-Zotac AMP! Extreme
> 4-EVGA classified


You forgot the first gen 970 SSC

@Arkan
Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark, it's me again smile.gif
> 
> Is it possible to hit 14K on Firestrike with air cooled GTX 970 FTW?
> 
> The one you made for me is 1519 core, 7400 memory, 1.243v, 240w TDP and it is around 13.5K. And I can't overclock it, even 1530 is causing artifacts. Could you please tweak it further? I used 1275v of somebody else's and seems like my card can handle 1275 for 7/24 usage? Is it too much? The reason why I don't use it is it has boost enabled


It's probably possible since this is from a 970 SSC+
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6502166


----------



## LucikMucik

Hello, I got MSI 980Ti V1. I'll install waterblock, but stock BIOS allows only 110% power limit and +87mV. Can you suggest anything for watercooled Ti? Thank you, I appreciate your work  .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Just about to flash my card so am i right thinking this will run 24/7 at 100% at those clock and at idle it will down clock, whats the advantage of having the boost off, sorry im pretty new to flashing, then if i want i can dail in a oc over this with a higher TDP like 105% 110% and so on, with higher clocks card permiting.


Hello

With my bios the card will idle as normal at low clock/voltage. boost off mean the card will boost to the clock set in the bios not depend on the temp and ASIC









also no need to adjust the TDP slider anymore, as 100% now equal to 160% at stock bios








Quote:


> You forgot the first gen 970 SSC


That one locked ?
Quote:


> Hello, I got MSI 980Ti V1. I'll install waterblock, but stock BIOS allows only 110% power limit and +87mV. Can you suggest anything for watercooled Ti? Thank you, I appreciate your work  .


Hello there

Upload the stock bios so we can give you a good bios


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With my bios the card will idle as normal at low clock/voltage. boost off mean the card will boost to the clock set in the bios not depend on the temp and ASIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also no need to adjust the TDP slider anymore, as 100% now equal to 160% at stock bios


So if i want to clock it higher i just use PX or AB as normal or is them clocks as high as it goes, sorry for all questions.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> So if i want to clock it higher i just use PX or AB as normal.


Yes. you can use MSI AB to push the clock farther.. but also you can report back once you find the max stable clock so i can adjust the bios again for the new clock


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. you can use MSI AB to push the clock farther.. but also you can report back once you find the max stable clock so i can adjust the bios again for the new clock


I had it at 1498 at 1.224 so it prob not got alot more in it. although i only had mem at +97 as it would crash after that.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> I had it at 1498 at 1.224 so it prob not got alot more in it. although i only had mem at +97 as it would crash after that.


The new bios have a higher voltage, so you can push the clock farther


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The new bios have a higher voltage, so you can push the clock farther


+.31 mv to play with is that right ( 1.255 ) .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> +.31 mv to play with is that right ( 1.255 ) .


Yes. the new bios will give you 1.255v without any tweak


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

GM204stock.zip 136k .zip file




this will be my first ever doing this. im not looking to go crazy but what ever i could get without destroying my card. i would like to note i have evga 500w 80 plus hopefully this will be plenty of power plus i run a 24/7 OC on my 4790k @ 4.8 1.3V and it has been very stable. just thought i would note all this.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ST3ROWNER*
> 
> GM204stock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be my first ever doing this. im not looking to go crazy but what ever i could get without destroying my card. i would like to note i have evga 500w 80 plus hopefully this will be plenty of power plus i run a 24/7 OC on my 4790k @ 4.8 1.3V and it has been very stable. just thought i would note all this.


Hello

give this a try

MSI970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that is safe no worry about anything









flash and report back!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I had to add +.63mV to make my card behave. Stock voltage was 1.218 and it artifacted after 1468-1481 w/no memory overclock. All good now at 1506.5/8000.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I had to add +.63mV to make my card behave. Stock voltage was 1.218 and it artifacted after 1468-1481 w/no memory overclock. All good now at 1506.5/8000.


So i flashed an Ultimate bios for my card today. 1.30v and 400w TDP. but the max stable clock in Heaven with no Artifact is 1557mhz







So i just back to my old bios 1531/8000 1.250v


----------



## LucikMucik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello, I got MSI 980Ti V1. I'll install waterblock, but stock BIOS allows only 110% power limit and +87mV. Can you suggest anything for watercooled Ti? Thank you, I appreciate your work  .
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Upload the stock bios so we can give you a good bios


Hello

MSIGTX980TIV1.zip 152k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucikMucik*
> 
> Hello
> 
> MSIGTX980TIV1.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hello

give this a try

MSIGTX980TI----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP & boost off & all missing voltage slider unlocked!

Flash the bios and make sure its stable then you can push the clock farther









Note : No need to adjust the TDP/Voltage slider anymore as all effective from the bios


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that is safe no worry about anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash and report back!


Just make sure I'm doing this correctly. This bios you made is my stock bios just modified? Correct?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ST3ROWNER*
> 
> Just make sure I'm doing this correctly. This bios you made is my stock bios just modified? Correct?


Hello

Yes. its your bios + my custom setting


----------



## igvk

I have ASUS Poseidon-GTX980 card and it has hybrid air&watercooling.
I would like to tune it to stop fans completely when idling and the temperature is low.
I tried to change RPM values with Maxwell BIOS tweaker and reflashed the VBIOS, but the fans don't go lower than 1000+ rpm.
Is it possible to tune the BIOS to make the fans stop completely or go below 1000rpm?


----------



## Stalefish

Hi!

Need som guidance and hope you can help!

Its regarding one evga 970 ssc acx2+ etc etc, and i think the voltage is bios locked to 1225mv

I have only had a mild OC with +89 core and 200 mem to give it at boost in Witcher 3 and such.








Boost goes to 1505 isch.

Yesterday i wanted to find ut the max OC on this card with stock bios, so i run px with kboost and overvolt.
I cant get past +95 without geting artifacts and the voltage wont go over 1225.









I can put the overvoltage to +50 (1250mv) and it will show 1250mv in gpuz when i am in desktop.
But as soon as i start up any benchmark it will drop after a few seconds back to 1225.



The perfcap reason shows vreal so.. i guess i need a little help to unlock som more gigawats!









GM204-original.zip 136k .zip file


I dont know what kind of OC i can get with more voltage. Im on stock cooler so i guess 1.3 maby is a bad idea.
But i leave that to your knowlege!

Is it possible to just unlock voltage and powertarget so i can test the offsets via precision x?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is it a 04g p4 3975 kr?


----------



## Stalefish

that is correct!


----------



## DeathAngel74

what kind of PSU are you running? I can modify the mod I used on my old 3975-kr for you. The firmware files are dated different, or else you could just flash directly.


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> what kind of PSU are you running?


EVGA supernova g2 750w

system is i7 4770k 4.3ghz @ 1.225v. 16g ram . 2x ssd 1xhdd and noctua d-14
Nothing to power hungry.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok, just voltage and power target? or the works?


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ok, just voltage and power target? or the works?


Well i would love the "total oc bios package" but i dont know my max oc yet so just voltage and power target would be great!
If you dont rec otherwise.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok, I raised the power a tad 201W @100%, 250W @124% and voltage is locked to 1.275V(the slider does not work anymore). So for initial test after flash, set +0 for core, voltage and memory, and see how that goes(trying to add more voltage will result in a driver crash). Just max out the power and temp target sliders. Then try to find your max core and mem clocks. I can help more after you find those settings.

gm204_stalefishmod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ok, I raised the power a tad 201W @100%, 250W @124% and voltage is locked to 1.275V(the slider does not work anymore). So for initial test after flash, set +0 for core, voltage and memory, and see how that goes. Then try to find your max core and mem clocks. I can help more after you find those settings.
> 
> gm204_stalefishmod.zip 136k .zip file


I must say.. you guys are great! Helping people that dont have the knowlage or time to learn this stuff!
More people should be like you.









I will report back! Just have to try to get my 8 weeks old son to sleep first







(glhf)


----------



## Mr-Dark

What I can say here. @DeathAngel74 + Evga card = Problem solved no doubt


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark
Heehee, remember when you started the thread, I said I would help when I could?
@Stalefish
I need to pick up my 8 yr old daughter from school and I'll check back.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> Heehee, remember when you started the thread, I said I would help when I could?
> @Stalefish
> I need to pick up my 8 yr old daughter from school and I'll check back.


Ya I remember and you're expert on Evga card's now









school now ? its 10:58 PM here..lol


----------



## Mads1

@Mr-Dark You done a modded bios for me for my hybrid evga, is it poss just to have more TDP and Voltage and boost on like stock but for me to mess with power voltage and find my overclock, its more fun that way lol . Thanks


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ok, I raised the power a tad 201W @100%, 250W @124% and voltage is locked to 1.275V(the slider does not work anymore). So for initial test after flash, set +0 for core, voltage and memory, and see how that goes(trying to add more voltage will result in a driver crash). Just max out the power and temp target sliders. Then try to find your max core and mem clocks. I can help more after you find those settings.
> 
> gm204_stalefishmod.zip 136k .zip file


Well..

PT = 124% Temp t = 91C Gpu offset =0 mem = 0 Resulted in 1532 mhz and no issues.

If i have the same above settings but set offset to +89 Mhz like before.. it results in driver crash and valley crash.. i tested +101 mhz first and resulted in hard crash









And the fan curve seems way more agressive as well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I saw your temps in the 70's.


----------



## DeathAngel74

boost clocks have to be increased....the max allowed boost in stock bios is 1531.5, what is your realistic goal? then i can set it up for a test?
+89 on the core would be 1621MHz and +101 would be 1633MHz. 1532-1570, would be safe and probably would not cause a crash. Anything above 1600 probably will.


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> boost clocks have to be increased....the max allowed boost in stock bios is 1531.5, what is your realistic goal? then i can set it up for a test?
> +89 on the core would be 1621MHz and +101 would be 1633MHz


Oh im sorry then i must have missunderstand something on the way!
I thought that power and powertarget only was changed and that the base clock and boost clock would stay the same until i changed it in precision X..

Didnt know there was a limit for that.

But in that case i reached max Boost Clock without having to touch the offsets? Due to gpu boost 2.0 takes advantage of the new max voltage by default? Do i understand correct then?

Well then how to figure out max clock as you said if i cant go past the boost 2.0 maxout on 1532?

Well lets try...1550?







haha.. (weting my finger and putting it up in the wind)


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I saw your temps in the 70's.


Dont worry! I was testing lower RPM speed manually before taking the print screen.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'll do one better! Here is a zip, with 3 different settings, 1544.5, 1557.0 and 1569.5. Keep the voltage, core and memory at +0, just maxing out the power and temp targets. If we need more juice I can do that too, within safe limits. But try these first. We can try increasing the power target and try turning boost 2.0 completely off. But for testing purposes its still on.

Stalefish_mods.zip 408k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you need more power ^^^^^


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'll do one better! Here is a zip, with 3 different settings, 1544.5, 1557.0 and 1569.5. Keep the voltage, core and memory at +0, just maxing out the power and temp targets. If we need more juice I can do that too, within safe limits. But try these first. We can try increasing the power target and try turning boost 2.0 completely off. But for testing purposes its still on.
> 
> Stalefish_mods.zip 408k .zip file


Well super thanks again!
Its late here now so i will try them out tomorrow and reply!

Damn, things has changed alot since the late 90is. Back then.. A led penn and more Voltage was all that was needed.

When i opened the bios with the tweaker software and saw this boost state stuff, i feelt like the first time i saw female genetalia.


----------



## DeathAngel74

No problem and LMAO!


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'll do one better! Here is a zip, with 3 different settings, 1544.5, 1557.0 and 1569.5. Keep the voltage, core and memory at +0, just maxing out the power and temp targets. If we need more juice I can do that too, within safe limits. But try these first. We can try increasing the power target and try turning boost 2.0 completely off. But for testing purposes its still on.
> 
> Stalefish_mods.zip 408k .zip file


All right! Went up from bed earlier to try this out.

did about 15 - 20 min of valley on each rom just to se where we are.

1544.5 = All runs completed. No problem

1557.0 = All runs completed. There was one artifact in one scene in one run. Did the run it again and then no artifact.
You know when u have that kind of "we are really pushing the luck here" feel?









1569.5 = All runs compleated. Artifacts









Any ideas?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah. pushing our luck feeling, lol. Try gaming at 1544.5, I don't really feel comfortable adding more voltage to someone else's card.....Did you get the power perfcap this time? (green bar?) core, voltage, memory drops?


----------



## DeathAngel74

give this a try Stalefish

1544.5_V2.zip 136k .zip file

set +0 core and +0 voltage, try to get as close to 4000(8ghz) on the memory if you can usually +490-+495, max out power and temp targets.start off with 3705 and 3905 , if stable try for 4000. 3705=+200, 3905=+405. Good luck going to bed, Mr-Dark will be up soon if you need help


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> give this a try Stalefish
> 
> 1544.5_V2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> set +0 core and +0 voltage, try to get as close to 4000(8ghz) on the memory if you can usually +490-+495, max out power and temp targets.start off with 3705 and 3905 , if stable try for 4000. 3705=+200, 3905=+405. Good luck going to bed, Mr-Dark will be up soon if you need help


Yeah i think thats the limit @1544. Maaaaby 1550







But i doubt it! I fully understand your concern about the voltage









Oh nice! I will try this when i get home from work! I give it a long gaming and 3D marks run and try to max out the mem as you said.
Will report back!

Question.. if this card was say.. watercooled.. would you be less concerned with appying more voltage?
I thought about it on my way to work when the applied voltage needs the ACX cooler to go beyond 60%, and it sounds like my old Thermal Take vulcano CPU cooler


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah nzxt bracket and corsair/nzxt aio cooler


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah nzxt bracket and corsair/nzxt aio cooler


Do you have personal experience with that combo?

Cus just i just found out that no one manufactures compatable waterblocks for this pcb







.. so that sucks..
I was close to just impulse buy a strix 980Ti that was on sale, but then reason knocked on my head and wanted to come home.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm thinking about it....Waiting for taxes and the boss...."Why do you need it?" Since my card idles at 25c and under load 48-55c, i cant justify getting one. Less than $200 though.


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm thinking about it....Waiting for taxes and the boss...."Why do you need it?" Less than $200


The best anser to that is "Because i want to be a better man, and learn from future mistakes instead of past. who knows why i need it?
You do not want to be that person who prevents my growth as a human beeing?"

For my self im thinking out a plan to get my wife to begg me to buy a new gpu.
Hows this for a plan?

1. inform her that you want to save money and that u will pusch your card to the max instead of bying a new card
(She will say something like.. "oh thats great! 700 euros is really expensive for your little hobby" (hobby.....)

2. Let fan speed go 100% all the time.. When she askes why the hell it so loud. You truthfully explain the situation.. that pushing the card generates heat and otherwise the card vill explode.. sort of.

3. Giv it 3 days and then congratulate your self holding your new 980 ti


----------



## Zetzun

Hi here is my original BIOS

MSI970stock.zip 134k .zip file

Could someone help to to make it 1.3v and up the power limit?

The card is stable at 1491 core clock and 8ghz memory, i want to push it a little bit more.


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> give this a try Stalefish
> 
> 1544.5_V2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> set +0 core and +0 voltage, try to get as close to 4000(8ghz) on the memory if you can usually +490-+495, max out power and temp targets.start off with 3705 and 3905 , if stable try for 4000. 3705=+200, 3905=+405. Good luck going to bed, Mr-Dark will be up soon if you need help


Well the results are in!

The latest bios with +200 on memory stable (+405 gave 1-2 artifacts)

Valley:

FPS 65.4
Score: 2736
Min 34.5
Max 121.7

Stock bios with +25mv +95 core +200 memory :

Valley:

Fps: 64.5
Score 2697
min 33.8
max 117.4

So... i guess all that work just shows that maby i cant pusch this card so mutch higher with custom bios!








I dont know if the acustic trade off is worth that small change in performance.

Maby on water with 1.3 i could take it a few steps higher, but due to ekwb screw up with doing a block without having seen the card..
Think have to w8 for more performance untill the next card.

Next time i will buy the waterblock at the same time i buy the gpu, even if i dont have the rest of the stuff at that time


----------



## DeathAngel74

+1
water+more voltage=better overclock


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> @Mr-Dark You done a modded bios for me for my hybrid evga, is it poss just to have more TDP and Voltage and boost on like stock but for me to mess with power voltage and find my overclock, its more fun that way lol . Thanks


Hello

unlocking the TDP slider will made 0 change to the OC ability as the slider at 100% equal to 160% at stock bios. but if you want that let me know









also there is no way to unlock the voltage slider with custom bios








Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zetzun*
> 
> Hi here is my original BIOS
> 
> MSI970stock.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> Could someone help to to make it 1.3v and up the power limit?
> 
> The card is stable at 1491 core clock and 8ghz memory, i want to push it a little bit more.


Hello

Give this a try

MSI970---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP & boost off

there is no need for 1.30v as most card will not scale with that


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> Well the results are in!
> 
> The latest bios with +200 on memory stable (+405 gave 1-2 artifacts)
> 
> Valley:
> 
> FPS 65.4
> Score: 2736
> Min 34.5
> Max 121.7
> 
> Stock bios with +25mv +95 core +200 memory :
> 
> Valley:
> 
> Fps: 64.5
> Score 2697
> min 33.8
> max 117.4
> 
> So... i guess all that work just shows that maby i cant pusch this card so mutch higher with custom bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if the acustic trade off is worth that small change in performance.
> 
> Maby on water with 1.3 i could take it a few steps higher, but due to ekwb screw up with doing a block without having seen the card..
> Think have to w8 for more performance untill the next card.
> 
> Next time i will buy the waterblock at the same time i buy the gpu, even if i dont have the rest of the stuff at that time


Hello

Do you mind trying my bios ?









Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1544mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.275v & 355W TDP & boost off..

my bios need 0 tweak.. flash and report back


----------



## LucikMucik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSIGTX980TI----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP & boost off & all missing voltage slider unlocked!
> 
> Flash the bios and make sure its stable then you can push the clock farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note : No need to adjust the TDP/Voltage slider anymore as all effective from the bios


So it will run 24/7 on 1.255V? And I will not be able to move voltage and TDP slider? Im asking because im not sure if I understood.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucikMucik*
> 
> So it will run 24/7 on 1.255V? And I will not be able to move voltage and TDP slider? Im asking because im not sure if I understood.


the card still IDLE at low clock/voltage as the normal, but under load the voltage will be 1.255v..

the TDP slider is effective no need to change at all as 100% now equal to 160% at stock bios, also the voltage slider is locked now you can't adjust from OC software..


----------



## LucikMucik

Ah, great, I will order fullblock this week and after install I will report back!

Thank you again !


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Do you mind trying my bios ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1544mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.275v & 355W TDP & boost off..
> 
> my bios need 0 tweak.. flash and report back


Shure i give it a go!


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> +1
> water+more voltage=better overclock


Yep! But quite the investment.. a second 970 ssc i cheaper








But one can argue "Whats the fun in that?"


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Do you mind trying my bios ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1544mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.275v & 355W TDP & boost off..
> 
> my bios need 0 tweak.. flash and report back


First run was flawless!! third run som artifacts started showing, :/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> First run was flawless!! third run som artifacts started showing, :/


try with -10mhz from MSI AB and report back


----------



## Zetzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> unlocking the TDP slider will made 0 change to the OC ability as the slider at 100% equal to 160% at stock bios. but if you want that let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also there is no way to unlock the voltage slider with custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI970---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> there is no need for 1.30v as most card will not scale with that


Thanks, could you explain what do you mean with the voltage not scaling?


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> try with -10mhz from MSI AB and report back


Do i change temp target and or prio in precision x? Or is that taken care of in the bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zetzun*
> 
> Thanks, could you explain what do you mean with the voltage not scaling?


Maxwell card's dont clock higher with voltage increase.. most card stop at 1.250v to 1.280v







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> Do i change temp target and or prio in precision x? Or is that taken care of in the bios?


No need for that. 84c limit done from the bios


----------



## Zetzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Maxwell card's dont clock higher with voltage increase.. most card stop at 1.250v to 1.280v


Ahh didn't know that, so it doesn't even help reducing artifacts?


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Maxwell card's dont clock higher with voltage increase.. most card stop at 1.250v to 1.280v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for that. 84c limit done from the bios


Well that did the trick! No artifacts...
Still performance was better then the last bios.

Boost was 1531,4 and memory 4001,4

I got 2800 before -10.. i will try and set it to -5









Got a one frame hickup, thats wy the low min. If i re-run it i think it should be around 33fps



But fancurve is way to agressive.. there is no need for 64c with like 90% fanspeed @ leaf blower db








I have 3x140 intake infront and 3x140 outtake fans

But i think i can fix that my self just comparing with the stock bios i saved and make adjustments


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zetzun*
> 
> Ahh didn't know that, so it doesn't even help reducing artifacts?


From 1.28v to 1.30v no.
Quote:


> Well that did the trick! No artifacts...
> Still performance was better then the last bios.
> 
> Boost was 1531,4 and memory 4001,4
> 
> I got 2800 before -10.. i will try and set it to -5 biggrin.gif
> 
> Got a one frame hickup, thats wy the low min. If i re-run it i think it should be around 33fps
> 
> But fancurve is way to agressive.. there is no need for 64c with like 90% fanspeed @ leaf blower db wink.gif
> I have 3x140 intake infront and 3x140 outtake fans
> 
> But i think i can fix that my self just comparing with the stock bios i saved and make adjustments smile.gif


Sound like 1531/8000 is the sweet spot for your card









EVGA970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 50% fan at 65c @2300rpm


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> From 1.28v to 1.30v no.
> Sound like 1531/8000 is the sweet spot for your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 50% fan at 65c @2300rpm


Thank you so mutch! Thanks to both of you for helping me figure this out!

But now i must know.. Is that result considered god or bad?









And how do o get my name on that list?


----------



## besthijacker

Nevermind, my bad.


----------



## Zetzun

Ty for the info Mr-Dark, btw i'm playing atm with your BIOS with no crashes so far, maybe i can push it a few mhz more. Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> Thank you so mutch! Thanks to both of you for helping me figure this out!
> 
> But now i must know.. Is that result considered god or bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do o get my name on that list?


You're result is very good. mine have G1 at 1531/8000 so we are identical









which list ?








Quote:


> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Can I get mine done as well? It's a EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 x2 with kraken water cooling brackets and stuff.


Hello

Give this a try

Evga980---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Ty for the info Mr-Dark, btw i'm playing atm with your BIOS with no crashes so far, maybe i can push it a few mhz more. Thanks.


Sure. you should push more as the voltage more than enough for higher OC


----------



## DeathAngel74

I used try push too hard! Now I'm settling for 1506.5/8000. Maybe I could push harder, but meh, lol!


----------



## hemirunner426

Can you mod this one for me?

ASUS 980 OC Strix

Remove any voltage restrictions, up the TDP, and any other tweaks you've discovered. Stock clocks can be used as I want to experiment with those in software.

84.04.31.00.AS16.rom.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemirunner426*
> 
> Can you mod this one for me?
> 
> ASUS 980 OC Strix
> 
> Remove any voltage restrictions, up the TDP, and any other tweaks you've discovered. Stock clocks can be used as I want to experiment with those in software.
> 
> 84.04.31.00.AS16.rom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hello

Give this a try

Strix980-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1367mhz & stock memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v so that the best for your card


----------



## hemirunner426

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Strix980-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1367mhz & stock memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v so that the best for your card


That's what I figured. I suppose an extra 12mv is better than nothing. Hopefully it will keep me stable at 1480 on water when folding.
I appreciated it man!


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Evga980---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!


Looking good. Can't shake the feeling it could do little higher hehe. Temps are at 45C.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Been thinking about adding a secondary PSU to my rig to only power my GPU/GPUs....thinking about SLI again. The other PSU will power everything else...fans, drives, CPU,Mobo and AIO CPU cooler. Good idea? Or should I just get a 1k or 1.2k PSU? Another 850W will cost me $100.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Been thinking about adding a secondary PSU to my rig to only power my GPU/GPUs....thinking about SLI again. The other PSU will power everything else...fans, drives, CPU,Mobo and AIO CPU cooler. Good idea? Or should I just get a 1k or 1.2k PSU? Another 850W will cost me $100.


Your current PSU is more than enough for SLI + OC.. Mine have EVGA 850 B2 and its more than enough for my 6 core cpu @4.5ghz and max oc on my 970s..









but if you're feeling the need for bigger psu an 1k will be good idea


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was just thinking about it. each 970 would pull 232W-348W each. Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was just thinking about it. each 970 would pull 232W-348W each. Thanks.


500W for the gpu's + 200w for the 4790k =700w and you still have 150w for the HDD and board..etc









even my Old Corsair GS800 power my system without any problem..


----------



## DeathAngel74

I guess, lol. Trying to justify spending more money on the rig, lol.


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're result is very good. mine have G1 at 1531/8000 so we are identical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which list ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official 970 owners thread has a spredsheet in the first page where u can compare others results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It dosnt say (or i missed it) how to get your name there!


----------



## FullDanger

Hello , I need help with my GTX 970 AMP ! Extreme Core , which maximum overclock I can with it ?


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that is safe no worry about anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash and report back!


im very happy just seeing if i could get more lol
you think i could get 4000MHz on the memory?


----------



## paskowitz

Howdy Mr. Dark,

I have a 980 Ti Classified which you say is bad...







... because the voltage is locked 1.212. This confuses me a bit... if I plug in my DMM and read the vCore off of that, (and use PX or AB 3rd party mode) I can adjust the voltage to levels above 1.212. Is this "limit" a BIOS limitation or something else?

Anyways, if matters have changed, I was wondering if you could make a custom BIOS for the 980 Ti Classy?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Howdy Mr. Dark,
> 
> I have a 980 Ti Classified which you say is bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... because the voltage is locked 1.212. This confuses me a bit... if I plug in my DMM and read the vCore off of that, (and use PX or AB 3rd party mode) I can adjust the voltage to levels above 1.212. Is this "limit" a BIOS limitation or something else?
> 
> Anyways, if matters have changed, I was wondering if you could make a custom BIOS for the 980 Ti Classy?


I have Classies, mine aren't "locked.."


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I`m sorry to waste your time again, but I got a bios from you previously that I thought was stable, now after some time and testing I figured out 1.500 was a tad much for my card saw some weird red flashes and other weird flickering, since then I`ve tuned it down to 1467mhz on the core and the memory stayed the same on 1878, could you please change the core to 1476 that would make it so I dont have to keep runnin afterburner whenever I play something, thank you ( I attached the bios you made )









GM204.zip 137k .zip file


And just as a general information, is there anything else you are changing, or could I just do it myself with the bios editor, you have included in the first post of this thread ?


----------



## caenlen

fixed nm


----------



## Mr-Dark

name="Stalefish" url="/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/2900#post_24818744"]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're result is very good. mine have G1 at 1531/8000 so we are identical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which list ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official 970 owners thread has a spredsheet in the first page where u can compare others results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It dosnt say (or i missed it) how to get your name there!


Enter your info there

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dEJxgVqiLr5F6gIGQ6peN6MW53t0b0AbMbSoTgIRfbY/viewform#start=invite
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're result is very good. mine have G1 at 1531/8000 so we are identical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which list ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official 970 owners thread has a spredsheet in the first page where u can compare others results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It dosnt say (or i missed it) how to get your name there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FullDanger*
> 
> Hello , I need help with my GTX 970 AMP ! Extreme Core , which maximum overclock I can with it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> each card is different but you can upload the stock bios so i made a good bios for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> im very happy just seeing if i could get more lol
> you think i could get 4000MHz on the memory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad its working for you, now you can push the memory and the core clock farther from any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Mr. Dark,
> 
> I have a 980 Ti Classified which you say is bad... frown.gif ... because the voltage is locked 1.212. This confuses me a bit... if I plug in my DMM and read the vCore off of that, (and use PX or AB 3rd party mode) I can adjust the voltage to levels above 1.212. Is this "limit" a BIOS limitation or something else?
> 
> Anyways, if matters have changed, I was wondering if you could make a custom BIOS for the 980 Ti Classy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> that card is locked to 1.212v from the bios but a friend report 1.30v work from Evga PX but with no benefit when it come to achieve higher OC
> 
> if 1.212v work fine for you, my bios will be good.. upload the stock bios so i made a good bios for your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I`m sorry to waste your time again, but I got a bios from you previously that I thought was stable, now after some time and testing I figured out 1.500 was a tad much for my card saw some weird red flashes and other weird flickering, since then I`ve tuned it down to 1467mhz on the core and the memory stayed the same on 1878, could you please change the core to 1476 that would make it so I dont have to keep runnin afterburner whenever I play something, thank you ( I attached the bios you made ) thumb.gif GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> And just as a general information, is there anything else you are changing, or could I just do it myself with the bios editor, you have included in the first post of this thread ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI970---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & to achieve higher OC we can increase the voltage from 1.250v (the current ) to 1.28v.. let me know if you want to try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me? I flashed my Gigabyte G1 980 Ti with a BIOS from here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573208/gigabyte-gtx-980ti-gaming-g1-ultimate-oc-bios-all-bugs-fixed-new-v2
> 
> Well everything worked great, except the clock was at 1405 max, so I went into Maxwell BIOS editor, watched Dark's video here, and changed it to 1527, because that is what my GPU does easy, really it does 1545 but I leave it on 1527. Well JoeDirt nvflash during the bios update phase kind of just hit a snag... after i typed in nvflash gm200.rom -6 and hit enter it acted like it was working, then it just stopped, so i rebooted PC, and now it is saying I have no Nvidia adapter and will not let me flash the bios at all because of that... please help... or I am out $575
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry bro! that happen to my many time..
> 
> I remember you have an 2500k rig so you have Intel HD graphic.. connect the monitor cable to intel hd graphic and go to Safe Mode and flash the stock bios again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you have the latest modded Nvflash from that thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Oops. broken reply all in same Quote







long one


----------



## DooRules

I am using 980 ti KP. Hitting severe throttling at higher clocks for my water setup. I am passing tests but scores not going anywhere. Here is a pic of gpuz in a valley bench...



Could really use a bios that gets me around this power limit throttle if possible... many thanks

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## caenlen

Thank Dark, my issue is fixed!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> I am using 980 ti KP. Hitting severe throttling at higher clocks for my water setup. I am passing tests but scores not going anywhere. Here is a pic of gpuz in a valley bench...
> 
> 
> 
> Could really use a bios that gets me around this power limit throttle if possible... many thanks
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

GTX980Ti-KPB---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Higher TDP at 100% slider








Quote:


> Thank Dark, my issue is fixed!


Glad its working for you now


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Yes, I`d like to try the 1.28v thingie, I found it appalling that I cant hit 1500+







, I`ll just add my bios again just incase so they dont get mixed up, couldnt quote your last post for some reason.
I dont know what should you set the clock on the 1.28v bios tho maybe something conservative to start things off with and I`ll just test how far it will go and get back to you if thats cool so we could tweak it just right.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

btw, what is the max voltage for the msi gaming GTX 970 cards with your bios, is it 1.28v ?
And thanks again for your time


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Yes, I`d like to try the 1.28v thingie, I found it appalling that I cant hit 1500+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I`ll just add my bios again just incase so they dont get mixed up, couldnt quote your last post for some reason.
> I dont know what should you set the clock on the 1.28v bios tho maybe something conservative to start things off with and I`ll just test how far it will go and get back to you if thats cool so we could tweak it just right.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> btw, what is the max voltage for the msi gaming GTX 970 cards with your bios, is it 1.28v ?
> And thanks again for your time


Here yo go

MSI970-1.28v--Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 1.28v.. if that stable you can push the core clock farther..

Up to 1.30v is fine but most Maxwell card don't scale with 1.30v..


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Thanks, you are a legend








Also a silly question, what do you guys test your GPU overclocks with ? I just usually play something for a few hours, and incase I dont notice anything strange, I consider that OC good to go.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Thanks, you are a legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a silly question, what do you guys test your GPU overclocks with ? I just usually play something for a few hours, and incase I dont notice anything strange, I consider that OC good to go.


Start with Heaven benchmark then FireStrike if pass with no Artifact play some games


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Nope, 1506 core is just fine heaven and 3dmark firestrike extreme didnt see any anomalies, tried 1550 and heaven started artifacting right away, quess I just have a bad overclocker of a card in my hands ( not that im complaining 1506 is still miles better then what they sell it as ).
Would you say leave it at 1.28v and 1506 core (doesnt seem to go above 75c ) or go back to 1.25v and 1467 core ? I mean 1.28v is not as high to degrade or kill the card as long as the temps are in check now is it ? I think I`ll just leave it as it is now and be happy with my 1506


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ST3ROWNER*
> 
> could you make it 4000 on the memory and push the core more around 1550. I opened the bios in the tweaker but i didn't know if there where any increments i need to go in or any other setting to adjust when changing memory or clock. i rather you do it. Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Nope, 1506 core is just fine heaven and 3dmark firestrike extreme didnt see any anomalies, tried 1550 and heaven started artifacting right away, quess I just have a bad overclocker of a card in my hands ( not that im complaining 1506 is still miles better then what they sell it as ).
> Would you say leave it at 1.28v and 1506 core (doesnt seem to go above 75c ) or go back to 1.25v and 1467 core ? I mean 1.28v is not as high to degrade or kill the card as long as the temps are in check now is it ? I think I`ll just leave it as it is now and be happy with my 1506


1.28v is fine no problem at all








Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by M4ST3ROWNER View Post
> 
> could you make it 4000 on the memory and push the core more around 1550. I opened the bios in the tweaker but i didn't know if there where any increments i need to go in or any other setting to adjust when changing memory or clock. i rather you do it. Thanks


Here yo go

MSI970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & 4ghz memory


----------



## karserasl

Hello

I have an MSI GTX970 Gaming now at 1500core and 4000 memory.

Can you modify my bios for maximum performance with all the goodies pls?









Also what do you think about squishing even more of it?

Thanks.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have Classies, mine aren't "locked.."


That is my understanding as well. However, the follow posts have confused me. Mr. Dark, would you care to clarify? Can/would you make a bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified?

From OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here is a list of bad card should be avoided if you Aim for manual OC ( voltage locked to 1.212v!)
> 
> For GTX 970/980
> 
> 1- Asus Strix or black edition
> 2-Evga SC and first Gen FTW
> 3-EVGA 980 classified
> 
> For 980 Ti
> 1- Asus Strix ( latest version is locked to 1.212v)
> 2-Galax Hof!
> 3-Zotac AMP! Extreme
> 4-EVGA classified
> 
> Feel free to ask for custom bios


Conversation I noticed:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericbartman*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> I come from afar, with my hopes in tow. I have tried (as attached):
> 
> stock LN2 BIOS (LN2Stock)
> LN2 BIOS overclocked by KingPin (ClassyOC)
> Your overclocked BIOS (Dark)
> Your Overclocked BIOS with my own redition (DarkOC1)
> None of these BIOS are stable over 1468 MHz. I wonder if you could help me tweak my way out of this. My card is EVGA Classified 77.9% ASIC tied to an EVGA 1000 Watt platinum power supply, on Sabertooth Z97 motherboard, with a 4790K bolted on.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> NVidia980Ti_Classy.zip 609k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The problem on that card is the voltage locked to 1.212v we can't do anything there, my bios have 1.250v plus all voltage slider unlocked already but we can't pass physical limit, I'm sorry nothing can help you there


Please tell me I am not crazy


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> That is my understanding as well. However, the follow posts have confused me. Mr. Dark, would you care to clarify? Can/would you make a bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified?
> 
> From OP
> Conversation I noticed:
> 
> Please tell me I am not crazy


A Probe it connector and a Multi-meter and the Classy tool/PX will tell the tale...


----------



## Boereman

I really appreciate that you are helping out the community like this, if I had the know-how I would too.

GeForce GTX960 G1 4GB
Please could you up the TDP to 200W, up the voltage to 1.25 stock, remove all throttling (TDP and thermal) and disable boost if possible. This card's boost is the most annoying thing ever!

Thanks in advance!

GM206.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karserasl*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have an MSI GTX970 Gaming now at 1500core and 4000 memory.
> 
> Can you modify my bios for maximum performance with all the goodies pls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what do you think about squishing even more of it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

MSI970--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off..

you can push the clock a little more as the voltage now capable for that








Quote:


> That is my understanding as well. However, the follow posts have confused me. Mr. Dark, would you care to clarify? Can/would you make a bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified?


Hello

Yes I can but with limit to 1.212v only.. for higher voltage you need to use Evga PX but i doubt you will gain anything as Me and mate have that card try custom bios with 1.30v but he gain nothing over 1.212v.. so i think the card is locked to 1.212v as no way evga Px better than custom bios









Upload the stock bios and let me know what you want
Quote:


> I really appreciate that you are helping out the community like this, if I had the know-how I would too.
> 
> GeForce GTX960 G1 4GB
> Please could you up the TDP to 200W, up the voltage to 1.25 stock, remove all throttling (TDP and thermal) and disable boost if possible. This card's boost is the most annoying thing ever!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> GM206.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

GTX960-G1---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.250v & 200W TDP at 100% slider & boost off


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> From 1.28v to 1.30v no.
> Sound like 1531/8000 is the sweet spot for your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 50% fan at 65c @2300rpm


that is so sweet..........why my evga is suck crashing at 1531 @1.262v when i am playing withcer 3.
which evga 970 is that, what is that pn code
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> From 1.28v to 1.30v no.
> Sound like 1531/8000 is the sweet spot for your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 50% fan at 65c @2300rpm


which brand of vram is that card, i have got ref 1.2 with eplida vram and 1853 vram clock is the most stable level that i can get in gaming without any problem


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Thanks, you are a legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a silly question, what do you guys test your GPU overclocks with ? I just usually play something for a few hours, and incase I dont notice anything strange, I consider that OC good to go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Start with Heaven benchmark then FireStrike if pass with no Artifact play some games


To add to that, I've recently found Skydiver in 3D mark will crash overclocks that make it through Firestrike and quite a bit of Uniengine. I usually run everything I can find at an overclock I intend to use 24/7, then loop Heaven or Valley to check temps are comfortable over time, if that helps









I'm actually in here trying to work up the courage to flash my new 980ti and have a question.

I've hit a voltage wall at about 1500mhz, I can go up to 1.243 (GPUz) on the stock FTW BIOS which is + 87 mv.

Thing is I'm at + 91 boost at +30 MV and if I go any higher at all its unstable even with the volts slider maxed, cant complete a Firestrike run even with +87 on the volts. No PWR limiter in GPUz just VREL and VOP at that level. I'm thinking my card might hit a hard wall at 1500mhz and suddenly needs a whole lot more for very little gain. Is that what happens with GM200?

Temps are at around 60c with the fan at 100% benching 3d Mark so no problem yet.

Anyone have any thoughts or experience to share, would a custom BIOS allow me to get a few more MHZ or do these cards hit a very steep wall at some point? I'm only interested for running benches for giggles, I don't need to push that much for 24/7.


----------



## Ervean

Hello
Could you make my bios 1.28 V, 4000 on memory and something aboute 1550 on core clock if possible for my msi gtx970.
With 1.26 V my max settings are 1530 on core clock and 4100 on memory.

GM204MSI970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

dear mr dark you set my gigabyte 980 g1 gaming to 1507 mhz , 3.7 Ghz and 1.250V , but recently i once had a BSOD with an error called DPC WATCHDOG VOILATION


----------



## AddictionsoLA

Hi Mr. Dark

First off, you're awesome for doing this for people.

I have x2 EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0

Card 1 ASIC: 72
Card 2 ASIC: 74.2

I've got 2 EK waterblocks on the way for them, and they are going to be on a loop with my 5930K CPU with a 3x120 radiator and a 2x140 radiator.

I'm not looking for any particular numbers as far as clockspeeds/voltages go, I just want to use what I have to it's maximum potential. Once I get all the watercooling gear installed I will report back with some BIOS for you!

Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> that is so sweet..........why my evga is suck crashing at 1531 @1.262v when i am playing withcer 3.
> which evga 970 is that, what is that pn code
> which brand of vram is that card, i have got ref 1.2 with eplida vram and 1853 vram clock is the most stable level that i can get in gaming without any problem


I think its the SSC one.. each card have there own limit..

the memory clock depend on the manufacture..

Hynix will max out at 7400mhz
Samsung will hit 8000mhz
first Elpida hit 7400mhz max while the latest Elpida hit 8000mhz without any problem








Quote:


> To add to that, I've recently found Skydiver in 3D mark will crash overclocks that make it through Firestrike and quite a bit of Uniengine. I usually run everything I can find at an overclock I intend to use 24/7, then loop Heaven or Valley to check temps are comfortable over time, if that helps smile.gif
> 
> I'm actually in here trying to work up the courage to flash my new 980ti and have a question.
> 
> I've hit a voltage wall at about 1500mhz, I can go up to 1.243 (GPUz) on the stock FTW BIOS which is + 87 mv.
> 
> Thing is I'm at + 91 boost at +30 MV and if I go any higher at all its unstable even with the volts slider maxed, cant complete a Firestrike run even with +87 on the volts. No PWR limiter in GPUz just VREL and VOP at that level. I'm thinking my card might hit a hard wall at 1500mhz and suddenly needs a whole lot more for very little gain. Is that what happens with GM200?
> 
> Temps are at around 60c with the fan at 100% benching 3d Mark so no problem yet.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts or experience to share, would a custom BIOS allow me to get a few more MHZ or do these cards hit a very steep wall at some point? I'm only interested for running benches for giggles, I don't need to push that much for 24/7.


Hello

with custom bios you can go to 1.281v + higher TDP limit +custom fan curve + no need for any OC software.. also no throttle at 67c









Upload your bios if you're willing to flash custom bios..
Quote:


> Hello
> Could you make my bios 1.28 V, 4000 on memory and something aboute 1550 on core clock if possible for my msi gtx970.
> With 1.26 V my max settings are 1530 on core clock and 4100 on memory. GM204MSI970.zip


Hello there

Give this a try

MSI970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.28v
Quote:


> dear mr dark you set my gigabyte 980 g1 gaming to 1507 mhz , 3.7 Ghz and 1.250V , but recently i once had a BSOD with an error called DPC WATCHDOG VOILATION


Hello

that BSOD isn't related to your OC'd gpu at all.. its an old driver related.. make sure all driver's up to date..
Quote:


> Hi Mr. Dark
> 
> First off, you're awesome for doing this for people.
> 
> I have x2 EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0
> 
> Card 1 ASIC: 72
> Card 2 ASIC: 74.2
> 
> I've got 2 EK waterblocks on the way for them, and they are going to be on a loop with my 5930K CPU with a 3x120 radiator and a 2x140 radiator.
> 
> I'm not looking for any particular numbers as far as clockspeeds/voltages go, I just want to use what I have to it's maximum potential. Once I get all the watercooling gear installed I will report back with some BIOS for you!
> 
> Thanks!thumb.gifthumb.gif


Hello mate

Thanks for that kind words









Once you get your Rig together upload the stock bios so i can help you there


----------



## elscartoloco

Hello!

I've been struggeling to find a good stable overclock bios on my gainward 970 reference type.
Well the issue isnt with stable, its with a high enough core clock and staying stable









Using msi i can get it up to about 1500 core clock with boost. At this overclock it will run heaven with no problems, but crashes in-game after 2-4 hours of gaming.
Tried with memory from stock to 8000 and it doesnt seem to matter. highest core clock i can get is about 1450.

this is with power limit at 106 and voltage +87 set through MSI Afterburner.
MSI afterburner is reporting that im on voltage and power limits(does this throttle the card?)

I would really like to reach a stable 1500 core clock and hopefully more!
The card is a blower style and I have had no temperature issues so far, fan speed at 40-50% and temperature 76-78 celsius on max load in heaven 4.0 and Assassins creed syndicate.

Gainward970ref.zip 147k .zip file


I've seen Tech Bonanza's video on creating my own custom bios. And I've tried taking the EVGA 970 bios and copying the values, but the value sliders under voltages tab arent the same values as mine! I'd really appriciate some help on this!

EDIT: The bios I was trying to copy from was the EVGA one provided by Zoson in the "Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - Zoson's H2O and AIR Custom BIOS"

ASIC - 79% GPU-Z at stock


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I've been struggeling to find a good stable overclock bios on my gainward 970 reference type.
> Well the issue isnt with stable, its with a high enough core clock and staying stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using msi i can get it up to about 1500 core clock with boost. At this overclock it will run heaven with no problems, but crashes in-game after 2-4 hours of gaming.
> Tried with memory from stock to 8000 and it doesnt seem to matter. highest core clock i can get is about 1450.
> 
> this is with power limit at 106 and voltage +87 set through MSI Afterburner.
> MSI afterburner is reporting that im on voltage and power limits(does this throttle the card?)
> 
> I would really like to reach a stable 1500 core clock and hopefully more!
> The card is a blower style and I have had no temperature issues so far, fan speed at 40-50% and temperature 76-78 celsius on max load in heaven 4.0 and Assassins creed syndicate.
> 
> Gainward970ref.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've seen Tech Bonanza's video on creating my own custom bios. And I've tried taking the EVGA 970 bios and copying the values, but the value sliders under voltages tab arent the same values as mine! I'd really appriciate some help on this!
> 
> EDIT: The bios I was trying to copy from was the EVGA one provided by Zoson in the "Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - Zoson's H2O and AIR Custom BIOS"
> 
> ASIC - 79% GPU-Z at stock


Hello

Give this a try

Gainward970--Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.262v & higher TDP & boost off

the stock bios is big limit for most card.. flash and report back


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Gainward970--Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.262v & higher TDP & boost off
> 
> the stock bios is big limit for most card.. flash and report back


Thanks alot!
Will flash later tonight and report back with the results!

Do you think I will still have room to tweak abit in afterburner with this bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> Thanks alot!
> Will flash later tonight and report back with the results!
> 
> Do you think I will still have room to tweak abit in afterburner with this bios?


Yes. you can push the core clock farther as the voltage capable for that


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. you can push the core clock farther as the voltage capable for that


I've now flashed and tried it out. Crashes after about 5minutes of Heaven 4.0
Looking over the logs, I cant really understand why it's crashing. It's not hitting the power/voltage limit, and temperatures are fine.

MSI Afterburner was reset, no overclock other than bios.

I've included the logs from GPU-Z and Afterburner if you would be willing to take a look at it.

logs.zip 11k .zip file


This is my card, if it helps









EDIT:
Couldent quite stop overclocking for the day, and tried changing a few settings around. Finally got 1518 stable for 10 minutes of unigine heaven using this bios.

970mod3.zip 147k .zip file


at 1.3 volts, even though gpu-z says 2.7v
This is my first time overclocking a gpu, so heres hoping its not all wrong!









I did however get some coil whine. I did not get that with the BIOS that dark modded. Got any tips for that? or tips in general?


----------



## konnichi

*Hello,
Mr-Dark, may I make a new request?*
I used your modded bios for a while up till blade and soul mmo came out.Then I got serious stability problems. Would you pimp-down some clock to about [email protected]? And pimp up some Ram clock? Because Ram wasnt touched yet.

I am uploading both files now. Original one, and the one you made for me last time. So you could compare and see what exactly was done last time.
Thank you very much.

cheers
konnichi

Quote:


> [email protected]
> [email protected]


 GM204originalplusmodded.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> I've now flashed and tried it out. Crashes after about 5minutes of Heaven 4.0
> Looking over the logs, I cant really understand why it's crashing. It's not hitting the power/voltage limit, and temperatures are fine.
> 
> MSI Afterburner was reset, no overclock other than bios.
> 
> I've included the logs from GPU-Z and Afterburner if you would be willing to take a look at it.
> 
> logs.zip 11k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is my card, if it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Couldent quite stop overclocking for the day, and tried changing a few settings around. Finally got 1518 stable for 10 minutes of unigine heaven using this bios.
> 
> 970mod3.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> at 1.3 volts, even though gpu-z says 2.7v
> This is my first time overclocking a gpu, so heres hoping its not all wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did however get some coil whine. I did not get that with the BIOS that dark modded. Got any tips for that? or tips in general?


Hello

I check the log. and the card crash from the temp.. as the last temp before the crash is 81c..flash my bios again and increase the fan speed to 100% and try again









1.30v is fine if you can keep it nice and cold (not easy with reference cooler )..
Quote:


> Hello,
> Mr-Dark, may I make a new request?
> I used your modded bios for a while up till blade and soul mmo came out.Then I got serious stability problems. Would you pimp-down some clock to about [email protected]? And pimp up some Ram clock? Because Ram wasnt touched yet.
> 
> I am uploading both files now. Original one, and the one you made for me last time. So you could compare and see what exactly was done last time.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> cheers
> konnichi
> 
> Quote:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> GM204originalplusmodded.zip


Hello there

Are you sure i made that bios for you ? maybe the last time you ask for a custom bios yo request an specific change ( higher power or voltage ) but not an complete bios from my work..

Tell me about the last stable clock for that card and i wall made a new bios with full setting


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I check the log. and the card crash from the temp.. as the last temp before the crash is 81c..flash my bios again and increase the fan speed to 100% and try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.30v is fine if you can keep it nice and cold (not easy with reference cooler )..


Ok, so I reflashed and ran heaven. increased the fan speeds.

Heaven 4.0 for about 15minutes and got black screen

GPU temperature peak: 74c
Fan speed at 70-80% using custom fan control.

Got black screen after about 10 - 15minutes.
Log up until crash


[ATTACH=38344][/ATTACH][URL=htt...ents/38344]GPU-ZSensorLog.zip 7k .zip file


EDIT:
Running heaven again with fan at 100% and case fans at max aswell. No crash so far (15minutes)
Getting a screen flicker and a broken(invisible) texture at the bit where the its circling the dragon. Dont know if thats artifacting, or if its just heaven? The rest runs fine. Only the bit where its going around the dragon statue, and always the same stone texture and screen flicker on the right side of the screen.


EDIT 2:

No problems running Heaven or Firestrike.
I got black screen crash on skydiver though, but I've heard more people have an issue with that one.

Will test it with some different games and report back


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey Mr-Dark
I got to 4.7 stable yesterday at 1.19v 16-20C idle and 57-70, 71C load.
never went past 4.5 on the old board. Golden chip?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> Ok, so I reflashed and ran heaven. increased the fan speeds.
> 
> Heaven 4.0 for about 15minutes and got black screen
> 
> GPU temperature peak: 74c
> Fan speed at 70-80% using custom fan control.
> 
> Got black screen after about 10 - 15minutes.
> Log up until crash
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=38344][/ATTACH][URL=htt...ents/38344]GPU-ZSensorLog.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Running heaven again with fan at 100% and case fans at max aswell. No crash so far (15minutes)
> Getting a screen flicker and a broken(invisible) texture at the bit where the its circling the dragon. Dont know if thats artifacting, or if its just heaven? The rest runs fine. Only the bit where its going around the dragon statue, and always the same stone texture and screen flicker on the right side of the screen.
> 
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> No problems running Heaven or Firestrike.
> I got black screen crash on skydiver though, but I've heard more people have an issue with that one.
> 
> Will test it with some different games and report back


Hello

Sound like the core can't hold on 1506mhz.. try -10mhz from MSI AB and report back ?
Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark
> I got to 4.7 stable yesterday at 1.19v 16-20C idle and 57-70, 71C load.
> never went past 4.5 on the old board. Golden chip?


Hello there

sound golden chip to me as Silicon Lottery sell an 4.7ghz @1.32v chip.. your is better









just to cut some time from stressing test use the following : start with Intel XTU benchmark ( run 15 benchmark one back one if pass then you're 80% stable ) then move to Asus RealBench stress test for 2h with full amount of memory you have there


----------



## DeathAngel74

cool. funny thing is on the old board i ran at 4.4 and 1.111v, lol


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sound like the core can't hold on 1506mhz.. try -10mhz from MSI AB and report back ?


Got a black screen shutdown and now it wont boot with the card connected :/

EDIT:
clarification: fans and all spin up, even GPU fan. But cant get anything on screen, and it does not post. Just beeps.
Popped in a old 460 i had laying around, and booted just fine.


----------



## Strangorth

Just slapped a Kraken G10 on my MSI GTX 980ti 6G and it's sitting wonderfully at around 30c idle. Could anyone recommend a BIOS sure to benefit from this AIO cooler?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> Got a black screen shutdown and now it wont boot with the card connected :/
> 
> EDIT:
> clarification: fans and all spin up, even GPU fan. But cant get anything on screen, and it does not post. Just beeps.
> Popped in a old 460 i had laying around, and booted just fine.


Sound like VRM overheat to me.. can you boot with 970 card ? if yes flash the stock bios again so we can try again..

if you can't boot with 970. plug the 460 in first slot and the 970 in second slot and flash the stock bios for the 970 by using this command in Nvflash

Quote:


> nvflash --list
> to see all cards you have and what index they've been assigned
> 
> nvflash --index=x bios.rom
> to flash to a specific card in a multi card system, where x is the index number from the nvflash --list command


GL
Quote:


> Just slapped a Kraken G10 on my MSI GTX 980ti 6G and it's sitting wonderfully at around 30c idle. Could anyone recommend a BIOS sure to benefit from this AIO cooler?


Hello

Upload the stock bios here so i can help you there


----------



## Strangorth

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Many thanks for your help! I did alter the stock BIOS myself when i was running on air but didn't do much other than adjust the power limit.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strangorth*
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your help! I did alter the stock BIOS myself when i was running on air but didn't do much other than adjust the power limit.


Here yo go

MSI980Ti---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3,7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back!


----------



## Strangorth

Looking good so far! Stable in 3Dmark and Unigine, just need to try out a few games and see how it gets on. Many thanks!!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strangorth*
> 
> Looking good so far! Stable in 3Dmark and Unigine, just need to try out a few games and see how it gets on. Many thanks!!!


GL, You're welcomed


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like VRM overheat to me.. can you boot with 970 card ? if yes flash the stock bios again so we can try again..
> 
> if you can't boot with 970. plug the 460 in first slot and the 970 in second slot and flash the stock bios for the 970 by using this command in Nvflash
> GL
> Hello
> 
> Upload the stock bios here so i can help you there


Cannot boot with only the 970. Well it might actually boot, but the screen stays black. And there are å few extra beeps during post.

Can boot with the 460 in any pci slot. But cant find the 970. It wont list in nvflash, and not in device manager. I have instead å new unknown device

Ive tried 970 and 460 in different slots, but cant get NVflash to list it


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> Cannot boot with only the 970. Well it might actually boot, but the screen stays black. And there are å few extra beeps during post.
> 
> Can boot with the 460 in any pci slot. But cant find the 970. It wont list in nvflash, and not in device manager. I have instead å new unknown device
> 
> Ive tried 970 and 460 in different slots, but cant get NVflash to list it


Try from the safe mode, sometime that work..


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try from the safe mode, sometime that work..


No luck







nvflash says unable to start service 0x0000043C
Device manager can still only find the 460. And the unknown device that i believe to be the 970

EDIT: Should i try it with å boot usb?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> No luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvflash says unable to start service 0x0000043C
> Device manager can still only find the 460


Keep both gpu and delete the driver and install it again and report back.


----------



## daffy.duck

ZotacGTX970.zip 137k .zip file


I would like to request a modded BIOS that meets the following requirements:

1-Disable the boost and set the clocks to 1500 MHz on the core and 7900 MHz on the memory
2-Increase the TDP to 250W
3-Create a custom fan curve (20% for 0°C to 50°C, 70% for 51°C to 75°C and 100% for 76°C and higher)

Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> ZotacGTX970.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> I would like to request a modded BIOS that meets the following requirements:
> 
> 1-Disable the boost and set the clocks to 1500 MHz on the core and 7900 MHz on the memory
> 2-Increase the TDP to 250W
> 3-Create a custom fan curve (20% for 0°C to 50°C, 70% for 51°C to 75°C and 100% for 76°C and higher)
> 
> Thanks.


Hello

what about the voltage ? stock 1.212v enough or?


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Keep both gpu and delete the driver and install it again and report back.


Without driver installed same results regular boot\safe møde

After installing drivers same result

Only lists 460, wont list in SAFE mode


----------



## daffy.duck

Yeah stock voltage.
Can you also do the same modified bios but with a voltage of 1.25V?

So 2 bioses.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> Without driver installed same results regular boot\safe møde
> 
> After installing drivers same result
> 
> Only lists 460, wont list in SAFE mode


the 970 fans spin ? can smell any burned plastic or something ? that super strange honestly... never seen such a thing happen for any one








Quote:


> Yeah stock voltage.
> Can you also do the same modified bios but with a voltage of 1.25V?
> 
> So 2 bioses.
> 
> Thanks.


Here yo go

Zotac970---Dark.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the 970 fans spin ? can smell any burned plastic or something ? that super strange honestly... never seen such a thing happen for any one


thats not good! Yea the fans are spinning and did not notice any smell. Now whereever i put the 460 the pc will boot and find it and i get signal on my screen.

I've got an old motherboard though, maybe that has something to do with it? its the x58 chipset i7-920 on a Asus p6t se mobo.
The motherboard does not have SLI support, but it has Xfire support.

I've tried the 460 in different slots to check that they are working and registering the card. And no matter where i put the 460 it will work.
Now whereever i put the 970, theres nothing happening. Fan spins up and its getting power.

Booting with only the 970 in, while give me 3 beeps when the mobo bios is posting. I'm guessing this is the "no vga adapter" sound.

Maybe i should try to see what happens on a newer pc with sli support?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> thats not good! Yea the fans are spinning and did not notice any smell. Now whereever i put the 460 the pc will boot and find it and i get signal on my screen.
> 
> I've got an old motherboard though, maybe that has something to do with it? its the x58 chipset i7-920 on a Asus p6t se mobo.
> The motherboard does not have SLI support, but it has Xfire support.
> 
> I've tried the 460 in different slots to check that they are working and registering the card. And no matter where i put the 460 it will work.
> Now whereever i put the 970, theres nothing happening. Fan spins up and its getting power.
> 
> Booting with only the 970 in, while give me 3 beeps when the mobo bios is posting. I'm guessing this is the "no vga adapter" sound.
> 
> Maybe i should try to see what happens on a newer pc with sli support?


maybe that will work with new board and SLI support.. as no way to burn an 970 from a custom bios..

let me know what happen once you try new board


----------



## elscartoloco

What was strange also was that the PC just hard shutdown.
Not a freeze, or a black screen. It just shut down.

I got a decent psu so that should not be a problem either.

I will talk to a mate and see if i cant reflash the stock bios on a newer mobo


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Zotac970---Dark.zip 273k .zip file


Thanks will try it in a minute


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> What was strange also was that the PC just hard shutdown.
> Not a freeze, or a black screen. It just shut down.
> 
> I got a decent psu so that should not be a problem either.
> 
> I will talk to a mate and see if i cant reflash the stock bios on a newer mobo


Shutdown is PSU overload "as total " or Overload on a one of +12v rails ( if your psu has multiple rails )
Freeze or black screen is VRM Overload/heat
Black screen or small artifact or crash or one color on the screen is Unstable core OC
crazy Artifact or one color is Unstable memory OC


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Shutdown is PSU overload "as total " or Overload on a one of +12v rails ( if your psu has multiple rails )
> Freeze or black screen is VRM Overload/heat
> Black screen or small artifact or crash or one color on the screen is Unstable core OC
> crazy Artifact or one color is Unstable memory OC


It was a shutdown.
But im not sure i can believe its a psu overload. I got the EVGA 750 g2 supernova. Which has 62.4 amps on the 12v rail. I believe its a single 12v rail aswell.
So a single 970 should not be able to overload!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elscartoloco*
> 
> It was a shutdown.
> But im not sure i can believe its a psu overload. I got the EVGA 750 g2 supernova. Which has 62.4 amps on the 12v rail. I believe its a single 12v rail aswell.
> So a single 970 should not be able to overload!


For sure the G2 is very strong PSU, no way a single 970 will overload that one..


----------



## elscartoloco

Doubleposted


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For sure the G2 is very strong PSU, no way a single 970 will overload that one..


I tried the modded bios
81temps into black screen on heaven

rebooted and added 100% fan speed
Ran heaven and firestrike no problems
skydiver - black screen

rebooted and added 100% fan speed and did minus -10 core clock in msi
skydiver - shutdown after 1 minute into the demo

Anyways, i will try to get in touch with my mate and see if it will flash on a different mobo.
TBH im kind of wondering if its a driver issue. I tried running the "uknown device identifier", and it found both the 460 and the 970


----------



## konnichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Are you sure i made that bios for you ? maybe the last time you ask for a custom bios yo request an specific change ( higher power or voltage ) but not an complete bios from my work..
> 
> Tell me about the last stable clock for that card and i wall made a new bios with full setting


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


hello,
Its stable @1430 core. And pls pimp up some Ram clock if possible.
Thank you very much.

GM204originalplusmodded.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konnichi*
> 
> hello,
> Its stable @1430 core. And pls pimp up some Ram clock if possible.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> GM204originalplusmodded.zip 273k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

Evga970--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back.


----------



## BranField

good afternoon Mr-Dark (or anyone else that can help).

I recently got hold of a EVGA 980ti SC, slapped a block on it and it is now in my loop. I have tried to OC it a bit by hand but not spent much time on it, I thought i got it stable boost to 1506 / 7900 with a +25mv increase but a couple games have froze on me so ive reverted back to stock.

Jump to now and me stumbling on your awesome thread. I have a couple questions,

1) in the step by step in the OP it says to disable the gpu from device manager. for this step would i need to switch the monitor over to the iGPU or will it be fine to leave it attached to the 980ti?
2) do we have an EVGA 980ti SC BIOS that just ups the power limit and voltage limit to allow higher boosts?

Sorry if my questions seem dumb but i a a noob when it comes to GPU BIOS's


----------



## outofmyheadyo

No idea about the second question, but you can just disable it in the device manager, and then continue on flashing the new bios, you will still see the picture and all, atleast that`s how I flashed my 970 for a few times


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> good afternoon Mr-Dark (or anyone else that can help).
> 
> I recently got hold of a EVGA 980ti SC, slapped a block on it and it is now in my loop. I have tried to OC it a bit by hand but not spent much time on it, I thought i got it stable boost to 1506 / 7900 with a +25mv increase but a couple games have froze on me so ive reverted back to stock.
> 
> Jump to now and me stumbling on your awesome thread. I have a couple questions,
> 
> 1) in the step by step in the OP it says to disable the gpu from device manager. for this step would i need to switch the monitor over to the iGPU or will it be fine to leave it attached to the 980ti?
> 2) do we have an EVGA 980ti SC BIOS that just ups the power limit and voltage limit to allow higher boosts?
> 
> Sorry if my questions seem dumb but i a a noob when it comes to GPU BIOS's


Hello

1: No need to switch the monitor cable the windows will use the basic driver and you still see picture in the monitor..

2: Upload the stock bios so i can help you..


----------



## StoneyMetallica

Hey there Mr-Dark thanks for the invitation to your helpful thread. I've watched your video and am pleased with the amount of effort you've put into this. I've been trying to get higher clocks and no matter what the clocks just keep throttling. Right now I'm at 1480 Core / 7798 Memory / 1.243 Voltage /. And the voltage won't go any higher than the 1.243.

Here is my stock bios for my MSI 980 Ti Seahawk =

MSI980TiSeahawkstockbios.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneyMetallica*
> 
> Hey there Mr-Dark thanks for the invitation to your helpful thread. I've watched your video and am pleased with the amount of effort you've put into this. I've been trying to get higher clocks and no matter what the clocks just keep throttling. Right now I'm at 1480 Core / 7798 Memory / 1.243 Voltage /. And the voltage won't go any higher than the 1.243.
> 
> Here is my stock bios for my MSI 980 Ti Seahawk =
> 
> MSI980TiSeahawkstockbios.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

this bios should be lovely

MSI980Ti-Seahawk---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## StoneyMetallica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> this bios should be lovely
> 
> MSI980Ti-Seahawk---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


All is good! Only thing I have to mention is that in afterburner the max Power Limit was 107 and now it's at 102. Not sure if that's anything to worry about.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneyMetallica*
> 
> All is good! Only thing I have to mention is that in afterburner the max Power Limit was 107 and now it's at 102. Not sure if that's anything to worry about.


That's normal as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. leave it alone


----------



## StoneyMetallica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's normal as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. leave it alone


Alright







So can I still try out higher OCing in Afterburner? Or am I suppose to leave everything alone?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneyMetallica*
> 
> Alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can I still try out higher OCing in Afterburner? Or am I suppose to leave everything alone?


For sure you can push the core/memory farther, if you achieve higher OC just report back so i can adjust the bios again for the new clock


----------



## StoneyMetallica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For sure you can push the core/memory farther, if you achieve higher OC just report back so i can adjust the bios again for the new clock


Awesome thanks so much! You are a life saver Mr-Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneyMetallica*
> 
> Awesome thanks so much! You are a life saver Mr-Dark


You're most welcome


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 1: No need to switch the monitor cable the windows will use the basic driver and you still see picture in the monitor..
> 
> 2: Upload the stock bios so i can help you..


 GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Thank you very much MR-Dark, stock bios is attached


----------



## owikhan

@Mr-Dark
i need MSI GTX 970 4G gaming latest bios


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Mr-Dark, I wanted to know if I want to use the MBT you included in the first post to change the memory overclock on my card, is it just the matter of changing it to whatever I want in the MBT memory clock slot or is there more to it, other settings I need to change when increasing the memory clock ? I`m just asking so i dont have to waste your time if i happen to find a higher stable of for my card, thanks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

You can set it on the common page here


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Yeap that`s what I thought, but what I did not know is if I need to change anything else, while changing the memory clock or not.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nope, that will do it


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Good to know, thanks it turns out my 970 dont mind running @ 2000 memory


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine doesn't mind either


----------



## owikhan

here are my default bios what should i do can any one help me
Thanks

MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you very much MR-Dark, stock bios is attached


Here yo go

Evg980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Higher TDP limit as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. to increase the clock i need specific clock/voltage to lock the bios at that

example 1506mhz 1.255v... etc
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> i need MSI GTX 970 4G gaming latest bios


Hello

that card has 3 Rev and each rev has many bios version.. the best way to update the bios is MSI Live Update utility.. you can download it from MSI website








Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Yeap that`s what I thought, but what I did not know is if I need to change anything else, while changing the memory clock or not.


That's only the option to increase the memory clock for 970/980 card's.. you also need higher TDP limit to avoid any throttle duo to power limit.. as higher memory clock = higher power usage..
Quote:


> here are my default bios what should i do can any one help me
> Thanks
> 
> MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming


what are you looking for ? OC ? if yes you need to upload that bios here.. read the Op for " how to extract the bios "


----------



## sblantipodi

I have seen the videos in the first page.
I would like to understand how to customize my bios.

I would like to achieve something like this, only a light OC:
as you can see I set 110% power limit, +110MHz core clock, +400MHz RAM.



this creates a 1410MHz boot on my GPU and 3800MHz ram.

here the gpuz screenshot after set this parameters in afterburner.



this is the custom fan curve I set:



Can you please help me understanding where to put this parameters in maxwell bios tweaker 1.36 please?
I have started changindg the values, I put the TDP Base Clock and 3D Base clock similarly on what reported on GPUz.
I have set the boost clock to 1300MHz as seen on GPUz and memory clock at 3900MHz as seen in GPUz.



It should be all ok, but where I set the power target to 110%?
And where I can set my custom fan curve?
I want the fan off until 50c, 50% at 60c, 80% at 70c, 100% at 80c.

Thanks a million.


----------



## PedroC1999

Can GPUBoost 2.0 be removed from a 980Ti?

Would like to keep the down clocking at idle, but al;so would like GPUBoost to be disabled s what i set in Afterburner is what I actually get


----------



## owikhan

@Mr-Dark
Msi Gtx 970 4G Gaming Bios


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have seen the videos in the first page.
> I would like to understand how to customize my bios.
> 
> I would like to achieve something like this, only a light OC:
> as you can see I set 110% power limit, +110MHz core clock, +400MHz RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> this creates a 1410MHz boot on my GPU and 3800MHz ram.
> 
> here the gpuz screenshot after set this parameters in afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the custom fan curve I set:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help me understanding where to put this parameters in maxwell bios tweaker 1.36 please?
> I have started changindg the values, I put the TDP Base Clock and 3D Base clock similarly on what reported on GPUz.
> I have set the boost clock to 1300MHz as seen on GPUz and memory clock at 3900MHz as seen in GPUz.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be all ok, but where I set the power target to 110%?
> And where I can set my custom fan curve?
> I want the fan off until 50c, 50% at 60c, 80% at 70c, 100% at 80c.
> 
> Thanks a million.


Hello

Honestly what you request to explain need +1h to explain all thing for you.. Upload the stock bios so i can adjust the setting as you want and you will see what i change









Keep in mind someone read what you type in the first but let's say its a typo...








Quote:


> Can GPUBoost 2.0 be removed from a 980Ti?
> 
> Would like to keep the down clocking at idle, but al;so would like GPUBoost to be disabled s what i set in Afterburner is what I actually get


Hello

For sure i can remove that from the bios & the card still IDLE at low clock/voltage as normal









Upload the stock bios so i can help there
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> Msi Gtx 970 4G Gaming Bios


Here yo go bro

MSI970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back!


----------



## PedroC1999

GM200-Mod.zip 194k .zip file


This one has already been modded before and the only thing done to it is power limit increased to 150%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> GM200-Mod.zip 194k .zip file
> 
> 
> This one has already been modded before and the only thing done to it is power limit increased to 150%


Here yo go

EVGA980Ti---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Boost off and clock set to 1405mhz & change some value's on TDP table for the best result.. keep in mind that bios isn't the best for stable OC. once you achieve Max stable clock report back so i can made a good bios for daily usage and no need to adjust anything from OC software all will be done from the bios









that card the hybrid right ? how its perform ? I'm getting one this week almost


----------



## StoneyMetallica

Hey Mr-Dark it's me again so I've been benchmarking with the settings and I've decided I want to try to go even higher. I'm only hitting 58c - 60c temps. So would you think 1550 clock is too high or would it be possible for me? Maybe even higher?!?!?1


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneyMetallica*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark it's me again so I've been benchmarking with the settings and I've decided I want to try to go even higher. I'm only hitting 58c - 60c temps. So would you think 1550 clock is too high or would it be possible for me? Maybe even higher?!?!?1


Hello there

no problem at all from pushing the clock farther if the card remain stable









push it from any OC software and once you find the max stable clock let me know so i can adjust the bios again to the new clock's


----------



## owikhan

@Mr-Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikhan*
> 
> @Mr-Dark


You flashed the bios in the right way









now try some benchmarks like ( Heaven & firestrike ) if no problem try some games


----------



## StoneyMetallica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> no problem at all from pushing the clock farther if the card remain stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> push it from any OC software and once you find the max stable clock let me know so i can adjust the bios again to the new clock's


So wait if I wanted to raise the clocks to something that wasn't stable, we can't just raise the voltage to make it stable?


----------



## owikhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You flashed the bios in the right way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now try some benchmarks like ( Heaven & firestrike ) if no problem try some games


i try this one


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneyMetallica*
> 
> So wait if I wanted to raise the clocks to something that wasn't stable, we can't just raise the voltage to make it stable?


We can increase the voltage from 1.255v ( the current ) to 1.275v but the gain isn't big at all as Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage..

what is the max stable clock at the current setting ? let me know if you want to try higher voltage


----------



## StoneyMetallica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> We can increase the voltage from 1.255v ( the current ) to 1.275v but the gain isn't big at all as Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage..
> 
> what is the max stable clock at the current setting ? let me know if you want to try higher voltage


Benchmarking right now on heaven and 1520mhz seems to be very stable. Ran for about 5 minutes. Raising the memory is like instant crash though lol


----------



## owikhan

@Mr-Dark
Did you see Valley Benchmark 1.0

and i also play GTA V approximately 45 minutes Awesome work no issue @ all.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneyMetallica*
> 
> Benchmarking right now on heaven and 1520mhz seems to be very stable. Ran for about 5 minutes. Raising the memory is like instant crash though lol


leave the memory alone as we don't have a voltage control for that one. play with core clock only..

try this one

MSI980Ti-Seahawk---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


1.28v while the software report 1.275v max








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> Did you see Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> and i also play GTA V approximately 45 minutes Awesome work no issue @ all.


Yes. sound good to me and you can push the core clock farther from any OC software


----------



## StoneyMetallica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> leave the memory alone as we don't have a voltage control for that one. play with core clock only..
> 
> try this one
> 
> MSI980Ti-Seahawk---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.28v while the software report 1.275v max


Okay thanks. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> EVGA980Ti---Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Boost off and clock set to 1405mhz & change some value's on TDP table for the best result.. keep in mind that bios isn't the best for stable OC. once you achieve Max stable clock report back so i can made a good bios for daily usage and no need to adjust anything from OC software all will be done from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that card the hybrid right ? how its perform ? I'm getting one this week almost


Got an issue. GPUZ says 1405MHz stock, but the card is loading at 1215MHz only, any ideas?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Got an issue. GPUZ says 1405MHz stock, but the card is loading at 1215MHz only, any ideas?


I expect that as i leave the voltage table at stock.. the card didn't know which CLK to boost to. Are you willing to try a real OC bios ?

if yes try this

EVGA980Ti-Hybrid-Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

keep in mind that bios need 0 tweak from OC software.


----------



## owikhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> leave the memory alone as we don't have a voltage control for that one. play with core clock only..
> 
> try this one
> 
> MSI980Ti-Seahawk---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.28v while the software report 1.275v max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. sound good to me and you can push the core clock farther from any OC software


60fps on tomb rider too..
only i change core clock no more changes in software?
sorry noob question actually i am new in this over clocking field thats,y asking


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikhan*
> 
> 60fps on tomb rider too..
> only i change core clock no more changes in software?
> sorry noob question actually i am new in this over clocking field thats,y asking


Hello

Yes change only the core clock until the card crash, then back to the last stable point


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I expect that as i leave the voltage table at stock.. the card didn't know which CLK to boost to. Are you willing to try a real OC bios ?
> 
> if yes try this
> 
> EVGA980Ti-Hybrid-Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> keep in mind that bios need 0 tweak from OC software.


I dont want to be pushing those volts into my card this early, I'll go back to the other BIOS then


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Honestly what you request to explain need +1h to explain all thing for you.. Upload the stock bios so i can adjust the setting as you want and you will see what i change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind someone read what you type in the first but let's say its a typo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> !


Hi,
you are really kind I really appreciate it.

I would like to have the same result of those settings on afterburner.

1) +110% power limit
2) +100MHz Core clock
3) +300MHz memory clock
4) Custom fan curve:
I would like the fan off until 50c, 50% at 60c, 80% at 70c, 100% at 80c.

Can you mod a bios like that please?
You are very very kind. thanks.

Here the genuine bios.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1dE59nCu4VZWUNVazJadGdsdzg/view?usp=sharing


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> maybe that will work with new board and SLI support.. as no way to burn an 970 from a custom bios..
> 
> let me know what happen once you try new board


So, I've tried a few things. But nothing that works.
I'm suspecting that the GPU is fried/Short circuited.

1: New mobo did not help, could still not detect the 970.
2: Next step i tried was "blind flashing" in ms dos through a bootable USB(with Boot disk USB and autoexec.bat file). But still NVflash was refusing.

3: started MS DOS with the old 460, started nvflash and removed write protect.
Then, while pc was running, took out the old 460, put the 970 into the same PCI-e slot and attempted to flash it.
Still it would not flash or work.
NVflash just gave me 2 beeps error.

So at this point I'm thinking I got a bad card and it might be time to RMA it. Cause just dying out of nowhere should not happen.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> you are really kind I really appreciate it.
> 
> I would like to have the same result of those settings on afterburner.
> 
> 1) +110% power limit
> 2) +100MHz Core clock
> 3) +300MHz memory clock
> 4) Custom fan curve:
> I would like the fan off until 50c, 50% at 60c, 80% at 70c, 100% at 80c.
> 
> Can you mod a bios like that please?
> You are very very kind. thanks.
> 
> Here the genuine bios.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1dE59nCu4VZWUNVazJadGdsdzg/view?usp=sharing


Hello

I need a little more info..

how much the core clock under load on that setting ? 1405mhz ? at which voltage (check that from gpu-z) ?

also the fan profile we have 3 point only in MBT 1.36 so the close profile to what you ask is

0% until 50c
80% at 70c
100% at 80c and above

will that work for yo ?
Quote:


> So, I've tried a few things. But nothing that works.
> I'm suspecting that the GPU is fried/Short circuited.
> 
> 1: New mobo did not help, could still not detect the 970.
> 2: Next step i tried was "blind flashing" in ms dos through a bootable USB(with Boot disk USB and autoexec.bat file). But still NVflash was refusing.
> 
> 3: started MS DOS with the old 460, started nvflash and removed write protect.
> Then, while pc was running, took out the old 460, put the 970 into the same PCI-e slot and attempted to flash it.
> Still it would not flash or work.
> NVflash just gave me 2 beeps error.
> 
> So at this point I'm thinking I got a bad card and it might be time to RMA it. Cause just dying out of nowhere should not happen.


I'm sorry to hear that about your gpu. but that strange its an over a year since i started helping people with custom bios and Never fried any gpu









btw you can't fried a gpu from a custom bios.. there is a protection in each card to protect them from physical damage


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I need a little more info..


I'm here to give all the info you need, thanks.
Quote:


> how much the core clock under load on that setting ? 1405mhz ? at which voltage (check that from gpu-z) ?


Yes 1405MHz.
Unfortunantly I have two cards with the same exact bios but GPUz shows two different voltage for the cards, is this a problem for you?

The bottom card
1.1930v
the top card
1.1870v
Quote:


> also the fan profile we have 3 point only in MBT 1.36 so the close profile to what you ask is
> 
> 0% until 50c
> 80% at 70c
> 100% at 80c and above
> 
> will that work for yo ?


yes, it will work thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm here to give all the info you need, thanks.
> Yes 1405MHz.
> Unfortunantly I have two cards with the same exact bios but GPUz shows two different voltage for the cards, is this a problem for you?
> 
> The bottom card
> 1.1930v
> the top card
> 1.1870v
> yes, it will work thanks!!!!!!!!!!


Here yo go bro

980Ti-eVga--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory (equal to 7600) & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & No throttle & that custom fan curve..

Keep in mind that bios need zero tweak from you as both card will hold on 1405mhz 1.218v until 85c also the TDP slider is effective now as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.

just to make sure everything clear for you (as yo SLI user ) you should use the following command to flash both card..
Quote:


> nvflash --list
> to see all cards you have and what index they've been assigned
> 
> nvflash --index=x bios.rom
> to flash to a specific card in a multi card system, where x is the index number from the nvflash --list command


Flash and report back! and GL there


----------



## NullARC10

I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming OC edition GTX 970, I'll attach the bios here.

gtx970.G1.Gaming.default.zip 136k .zip file


Mr-Dark, can you please mod this for me? Thanks!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go bro
> 
> 980Ti-eVga--Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory (equal to 7600) & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & No throttle & that custom fan curve..
> 
> Keep in mind that bios need zero tweak from you as both card will hold on 1405mhz 1.218v until 85c also the TDP slider is effective now as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.
> 
> just to make sure everything clear for you (as yo SLI user ) you should use the following command to flash both card..
> Flash and report back! and GL there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go bro
> 
> 980Ti-eVga--Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory (equal to 7600) & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & No throttle & that custom fan curve..
> 
> Keep in mind that bios need zero tweak from you as both card will hold on 1405mhz 1.218v until 85c also the TDP slider is effective now as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.
> 
> just to make sure everything clear for you (as yo SLI user ) you should use the following command to flash both card..
> Flash and report back! and GL there


you're a bro bro.








are you considering in making a video or a guide on how to tweak this things?
it will be awesome.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NullARC10*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming OC edition GTX 970, I'll attach the bios here.
> 
> gtx970.G1.Gaming.default.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Mr-Dark, can you please mod this for me? Thanks!


Here yo go

G1970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash ans report back
Quote:


> you're a bro bro. biggrin.gif
> are you considering in making a video or a guide on how to tweak this things?
> it will be awesome.


Thanks mate

I will do that once my new card arrived in the next week almost


----------



## Leopard2lx

Can I get a modified ROM with a disabled boost and increased power limit? This is for a MSI 980Ti Gaming.

GM200_MSI980Ti_Gaming.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## BranField

Mr-Dark, thank you so much for the BIOS. Flashing went perfectly thanks to your video and i am currently sitting at core boost 1522, memory at 7908 with a +50mv core voltage (1.243v in afterburner).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Can I get a modified ROM with a disabled boost and increased power limit? This is for a MSI 980Ti Gaming.
> 
> GM200_MSI980Ti_Gaming.zip 146k .zip file


Hello

Yes. but i need a little more info. is 1405mhz good for you as core clock ? as disabling the Boost require a baseline clock.. also i need a specific voltage so the card use stable clock/voltage under load

Quote:


> Mr-Dark, thank you so much for the BIOS. Flashing went perfectly thanks to your video and i am currently sitting at core boost 1522, memory at 7908 with a +50mv core voltage (1.243v in afterburner).


Glad its working for yo.. let me know if you like to get that OC from the bios for daily usage


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes. but i need a little more info. is 1405mhz good for you as core clock ? as disabling the Boost require a baseline clock.. also i need a specific voltage so the card use stable clock/voltage under load


Stock card is running at 1354 Mhz @ 1.174 Voltage with 100% Power limit and 67F temp. I think 1405 should be fine.

Do you need more info?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will do that once my new card arrived in the next week almost


can't wait


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that about your gpu. but that strange its an over a year since i started helping people with custom bios and Never fried any gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw you can't fried a gpu from a custom bios.. there is a protection in each card to protect them from physical damage


I think it must have been a bad card. Cant really see any other reason for it.
Considering how the PC just shut down when it died, it might have short circuited for some reason.

I dont really know what happened, but doesnt look like there's much to be done about it.
All I know is I'm gonna stick to gigabyte cards from now on, they havent let me down in the past


----------



## NullARC10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> G1970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash ans report back


Thanks! It seems to be stable so far, several benchmarks are smoother visually and are also empirically showing 7-8% higher performance, which is all quite awesome.


----------



## MichaelYoung

Hi, been following this thread after getting my STRIX (non OC) 980 Ti.

Currently overclocked to +200MHz core (1435MHz boost) and +500MHz memory with the power slider set to 110% and voltage at +87mV.

Would like to get closer to 1500MHz, but can't get stable above +200, wondering if a BIOS with a little more voltage and a higher power limit would help out?

Many thanks!

GM200STRIX.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## peyql

Hello I have a zotac gtx 970. Could you please mod this for me? thank you, Appreciate it!

ZT-90101-10P.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 1.28v is fine no problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1557mhz & 4ghz memory


sorry it took so long to reply. man this custom bios is perfect so far. i ran just about every bench mark. played countless hours. temps look really good. i get 70 in games and mid 70's in bench marks but thats just fine in my book.









i did have a question regarding any update firmware. would it affect the bios? i have an update but i haven't installed it. Thanks great work!!!!


----------



## PedroC1999

@Mr-Dark

As for the 980Ti Hybrid, perfect card. Extremely powerful, runs very very cool (at 1.19v, 1450Mhz (My daily)(No OV)) it loads at around 40-45 during gaming for long periods, but is more often in the medium high 30's

The card is inaudible over my 5 Helix radiator fans (slowest speed) and the 2 140's at the front (also on slowest speed)

The VRM fan ramps up to 1300RPM on long gaming sessions according to software, but still then I cant even tell when it does so.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Rise of the tomb raider introducing all kind of never before seen artifacts on my previously "stable" 970


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Stock card is running at 1354 Mhz @ 1.174 Voltage with 100% Power limit and 67F temp. I think 1405 should be fine.
> 
> Do you need more info?


Here yo go

MSI980Ti___Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.19v & higher TDP & Boost off

I set the voltage to 1.19v to make sure the card will never crash at 1405mhz!

flash and report back








Quote:


> I think it must have been a bad card. Cant really see any other reason for it.
> Considering how the PC just shut down when it died, it might have short circuited for some reason.
> 
> I dont really know what happened, but doesnt look like there's much to be done about it.
> All I know is I'm gonna stick to gigabyte cards from now on, they havent let me down in the past smile.gif


I'm sorry again bro, I have no idea what happen there








Quote:


> Thanks! It seems to be stable so far, several benchmarks are smoother visually and are also empirically showing 7-8% higher performance, which is all quite awesome.


You're most welcome








Quote:


> Hi, been following this thread after getting my STRIX (non OC) 980 Ti.
> 
> Currently overclocked to +200MHz core (1435MHz boost) and +500MHz memory with the power slider set to 110% and voltage at +87mV.
> 
> Would like to get closer to 1500MHz, but can't get stable above +200, wondering if a BIOS with a little more voltage and a higher power limit would help out?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> GM200STRIX.zip 153k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

Strix980Ti-----Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Dark.zip (153k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 4Ghz memory & 1.26v & higher TDP limit & boost off

you're lucky that your Strix isn't voltage locked to 1.212v as other cards.. that will help you to achieve higher OC..

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hello I have a zotac gtx 970. Could you please mod this for me? thank you, Appreciate it!
> ZT-90101-10P.zip


Hello there

Give this a try

Zotac970---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v that a big limit when it come to OC.. but let's hope it will hold on 1506mhz core clock









flash and report back!
Quote:


> sorry it took so long to reply. man this custom bios is perfect so far. i ran just about every bench mark. played countless hours. temps look really good. i get 70 in games and mid 70's in bench marks but thats just fine in my book. thumb.gif
> 
> i did have a question regarding any update firmware. would it affect the bios? i have an update but i haven't installed it. Thanks great work!!!!biggrin.gif


Glad its working for you and you love it









if you update the bios from MSI you will back to the stock setting for sure.. if you don't have any problem with the card leave it a lone and don't update.. in general gpu bios update fix some problem with compatibility between some monitor and the gpu nothing else








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> 
> As for the 980Ti Hybrid, perfect card. Extremely powerful, runs very very cool (at 1.19v, 1450Mhz (My daily)(No OV)) it loads at around 40-45 during gaming for long periods, but is more often in the medium high 30's
> 
> The card is inaudible over my 5 Helix radiator fans (slowest speed) and the 2 140's at the front (also on slowest speed)
> 
> The VRM fan ramps up to 1300RPM on long gaming sessions according to software, but still then I cant even tell when it does so. thumb.gif


thanks for that review I appreciate that.. I'm getting one this week will report back one i get it









I can help you with an OC bios with the above setting.. exactly nothing more so you don't need any OC software







let me know if you want to try that








Quote:


> Rise of the tomb raider introducing all kind of never before seen artifacts on my 1507 card biggrin.gif
> I remember changing core clocks was something about certain jumps so I cant just go down to 1485 for example


If you drop the core clock and the artifact gone then its the core not stable.. you have to option there, increasing the voltage a bit or drop the core clock 13mhz


----------



## PedroC1999

@Mr-Dark

I'm still working on stability, thats the reason why







GTAV seams to always cause artifacts and i'm slowly tweaking, wishing that NV would add a way to have OC profiles dependent on games


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> I'm still working on stability, thats the reason why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTAV seams to always cause artifacts and i'm slowly tweaking, wishing that NV would add a way to have OC profiles dependent on games


good to know that Work in progress







. GTA V isn't super heavy for gpu's i found The Witcher 3 or Far Cry 4 will crash any Unstable card







last time I OC'd my 970 I start playing Far Cry 4 and after 6h I finish the game... so my OC stable









let me know once you finish


----------



## PedroC1999

GTA V does grind my Ti when maxed out, and thats what been getting me!

Since upping power limit to 150%, I have managed more stability with it, I didn't get the best of clockers unfortunately, but it still clocks and I'm adamant I will get it stable at 1.45 without extra voltage


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Witcher 3 or gtav all perfect, tomb raider 10 seconds in artifactin like crazy. Backing down to 1481 solved it.


----------



## MichaelYoung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Strix980Ti-----Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (153k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 4Ghz memory & 1.26v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> you're lucky that your Strix isn't voltage locked to 1.212v as other cards.. that will help you to achieve higher OC..
> 
> flash and report back!


Thank you very much, will give this a try when I get in tonight!

Out of curiosity, any reason why my Strix isn't voltage locked and others are?

And just to check, 1.26v is safe for air cooling?


----------



## RV770

Is it possible to mod the bios volts stays 1.21v under load.Now voltages drop 1,1740v when play games.I don like use oc programs afterburner etc (i edit clocks directly bios)

EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150609.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelYoung*
> 
> Thank you very much, will give this a try when I get in tonight!
> 
> Out of curiosity, any reason why my Strix isn't voltage locked and others are?
> 
> And just to check, 1.26v is safe for air cooling?


the first Strix card isn't locked while now all new card is locked...

and Yes its safe don't worry about that








Quote:


> Is it possible to mod the bios volts stays 1.21v under load.Now voltages drop 1,1740v when play games.I don like use oc programs afterburner etc (i edit clocks directly bios) EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150609.zip 1


Hello

Yes that's possible but i need specific core clock to done that for you


----------



## RV770

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the first Strix card isn't locked while now all new card is locked...
> 
> and Yes its safe don't worry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes that's possible but i need specific core clock to done that for you


Thanks
GPU 1450MHz
MEM 3700MHz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RV770*
> 
> Thanks
> GPU 1450MHz
> MEM 3700MHz


Here yo go

EVGA.GTX980T----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## D13mass

2 days ago I have flashed your, *Mr-Dark*, bios with 1.27V for core and 1506 Mhz, but in Witcher 3 after 3 min gameplay I saw artifacts.
I have flashed stock bios with 1455 Mhz and 1.19V voltage and it was really good without any problems.

Maybe you have some solutions ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> 2 days ago I have flashed your, *Mr-Dark*, bios with 1.27V for core and 1506 Mhz, but in Witcher 3 after 3 min gameplay I saw artifacts.
> I have flashed stock bios with 1455 Mhz and 1.19V voltage and it was really good without any problems.
> 
> Maybe you have some solutions ?


Hello

Sound like your card can't hold on 1506mhz at no matter voltage.. try 1.250v bios and check the max stable clock you can get from that..


----------



## MichaelYoung

Flashed the bios but was getting crashes at the desktop, so assume I can't hold 1506MHz.

Flashed back to original and now getting low FPS and colours in 3d applications are like red green and blue with a double image? any idea?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelYoung*
> 
> Flashed the bios but was getting crashes at the desktop, so assume I can't hold 1506MHz.
> 
> Flashed back to original and now getting low FPS and colours in 3d applications are like red green and blue with a double image? any idea?


flash the stock bios again and done a clean install for the driver from the safe mode and report back..


----------



## MichaelYoung

The driver install fixed it , thanks!

Not sure where to go with my clocks now if 1506 crashed at the desktop?


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sound like your card can't hold on 1506mhz at no matter voltage.. try 1.250v bios and check the max stable clock you can get from that..


Oh, could you give me 1.25V custom bios, I forgot your previous version...

I suppose, need some bios with no high overclock (I mean frequency), but with good limits and high voltage.


----------



## peyql

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Zotac970---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v that a big limit when it come to OC.. but let's hope it will hold on 1506mhz core clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash and report back!


Awesome man works perfectly! Thanks so much. Only issue is heating though as it now gets to 84c to 86c with fans at near full which gets quite loud. Should I lower the overclock some?


----------



## MichaelYoung

Tried flashing the STRIX rom again and it wasn't crazing at the desktop, think Afteburner was mucking it up the first time.

1506 still unstable in games, and the occassional artefact is even present when downclocked to 1455









While I try and get this overclock sorted (any hints appreciated) could I get a modded bios for my normal overclock, +195MHz (boost clock 1435MHz) and +500 mem with the throttling disabled so I don't get any downclocking please?

Cheers


----------



## keem21

Hello again Mr dark









The bios you did was working great so far on other games, but now im getting artifacts on rise of the tomb raider









here is the bios you gave me a while back

Inno3dGTX980.zip 138k .zip file


can you please dial back some of the clocks? currently set at 1506/8000. Or any tricks possible to make it more stable









thanks a lot mr dark!


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI980Ti___Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.19v & higher TDP & Boost off
> 
> I set the voltage to 1.19v to make sure the card will never crash at 1405mhz!
> 
> flash and report back


Your BIOS worked perfectly. I've been running it all day in 4K gaming and it's stable at 1500 Mhz and +500 on the memory clock too. Thanks.


----------



## Kurtanmans

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hi. Sorry if someone has asked you to customize this bios before I looked through like 20 pages and didn't feel like looking through 280 more ^^ I'd love it if u could customize this bios for me! I'm currently running on the twinfrozrV stock cooler atm.

MVH

Edit: It's a MSI gtx 980 Gaming 4G btw


----------



## owikhan

@Mr-Dark
is it good score?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelYoung*
> 
> The driver install fixed it , thanks!
> 
> Not sure where to go with my clocks now if 1506 crashed at the desktop?


Try this one

980Ti-Strix-1468mhz.zip 153k .zip file

Quote:


> Oh, could you give me 1.25V custom bios, I forgot your previous version...
> 
> I suppose, need some bios with no high overclock (I mean frequency), but with good limits and high voltage.


Upload the stock bios again so i can give it another try from the Zero









Quote:


> Awesome man works perfectly! Thanks so much. Only issue is heating though as it now gets to 84c to 86c with fans at near full which gets quite loud. Should I lower the overclock some?


That's way to high temp. which card is that exactly ? how much the fans in your case ? how much ambient ?
Quote:


> Tried flashing the STRIX rom again and it wasn't crazing at the desktop, think Afteburner was mucking it up the first time.
> 
> 1506 still unstable in games, and the occassional artefact is even present when downclocked to 1455 frown.gif
> 
> While I try and get this overclock sorted (any hints appreciated) could I get a modded bios for my normal overclock, +195MHz (boost clock 1435MHz) and +500 mem with the throttling disabled so I don't get any downclocking please?
> 
> Cheers


Try the bios above for 1468mhz and report back..

Quote:


> Hello again Mr dark biggrin.gif
> 
> The bios you did was working great so far on other games, but now im getting artifacts on rise of the tomb raider frown.gif
> 
> here is the bios you gave me a while back Inno3dGTX980.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> can you please dial back some of the clocks? currently set at 1506/8000. Or any tricks possible to make it more stable biggrin.gif
> 
> thanks a lot mr dark! smile.gif


Hello

give this a try

Inno3dGTX980---1481mhz.zip 138k .zip file


Since your card is voltage locked to 1.212v we will drop the core clock a bit to 1481mhz









you're most welcomed
Quote:


> Your BIOS worked perfectly. I've been running it all day in 4K gaming and it's stable at 1500 Mhz and +500 on the memory clock too. Thanks. thumb.gif


wow. sound like you have a very good card there as its stable at 1500mhz 1.19v! how much ASIC quality there ?

let me know if you want a bios for 1506/8000 at 1.19v for daily usage








Quote:


> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Hi. Sorry if someone has asked you to customize this bios before I looked through like 20 pages and didn't feel like looking through 280 more ^^ I'd love it if u could customize this bios for me! I'm currently running on the twinfrozrV stock cooler atm.
> 
> MVH
> 
> Edit: It's a MSI gtx 980 Gaming 4G btw


Hello there

Give this a try

MSI980----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off...

flash and report back
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> is it good score?


Hello

sound good score to me. try fireStrike if you can and post the result .. Btw how much the ASIC quality ? 1600mhz is very good


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Upload the stock bios again so i can give it another try from the Zero thumb.gif


Sure, here you go









base.zip 152k .zip file

It`s stock bios with lock voltage sliders.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Sure, here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> base.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> It`s stock bios with lock voltage sliders.


Here yo go

MSI980Ti----AIO--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI980Ti----AIO--Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


I suppose it`s artifacts


----------



## Shocchiz

Could someone (Mr-Dark, am I correct?) please remove bios limitations?
I'll take care of frequencies with afterburner, but I'd like to stop throttling.
Not the greatest card, but with the Arctic Silver Xtreme IV I think I can go higher than what I'm currently getting.
Thank you.

GM200.stock.rom.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## owikhan

@Mr-Dark

is it good score?


----------



## JGIG73

Hi Mr-Dark,

I wanted to get some quick info of the cards I have. Im sure its been answered on this thread but with over 300 pages it would take hours to go through them all. Currently I have 2 EVGA 980 SC cards in my rig. A reference model that I upgraded with an EVGA Hybrid cooler and a ACX 2.0 model. From what I read in your initial post, both of these cards are limited to 1.212 volts. So my question is, would I see any benefit from a custom flash for these cards over what I can already achieve with a manual overclock in Afterburner/Precision? ASIC quality 73.3 and 71.5 Thanks for your time!


----------



## Kurtanmans

Is it safe to just flash the bios you sent me to my card or should I modify my current bios?


----------



## MichaelYoung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try this one
> 
> 980Ti-Strix-1468mhz.zip 153k .zip file


Driver crash at 1468


----------



## mooch49

Could I get a recommended custom BIOS for my MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G? Here is the original. Thanks.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> I suppose it`s artifacts


the gpu at the limit that's clear bro








Quote:


> Could someone (Mr-Dark, am I correct?) please remove bios limitations?
> I'll take care of frequencies with afterburner, but I'd like to stop throttling.
> Not the greatest card, but with the Arctic Silver Xtreme IV I think I can go higher than what I'm currently getting.
> Thank you.
> 
> GM200.stock.rom.zip 1


Hello

Give this a try

980Ti-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP &boost off & No throttle

flash and report back!
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> 
> is it good score?


Yes. that's good score.. btw you can push the memory farther from 3.7ghz to 4ghz that will improve the score..
Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I wanted to get some quick info of the cards I have. Im sure its been answered on this thread but with over 300 pages it would take hours to go through them all. Currently I have 2 EVGA 980 SC cards in my rig. A reference model that I upgraded with an EVGA Hybrid cooler and a ACX 2.0 model. From what I read in your initial post, both of these cards are limited to 1.212 volts. So my question is, would I see any benefit from a custom flash for these cards over what I can already achieve with a manual overclock in Afterburner/Precision? ASIC quality 73.3 and 71.5 Thanks for your time!


Hello

Your card isn't locked as you think who tell you that ? and yes you will see a benefit from a custom bios with higher voltage and boost off








Quote:


> Is it safe to just flash the bios you sent me to my card or should I modify my current bios?


when you upload the stock bios I edit the same bios with a custom setting.. so its fine flash it








Quote:


> Driver crash at 1468 frown.gif


Are you sure MSI AB at stock setting ? there is no offset OC from any OC software ?

what is the max stable clock at stock bios ?
Quote:


> Could I get a recommended custom BIOS for my MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G? Here is the original. Thanks.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip


Sure

Give this a try

MSI980Ti-Gaming-Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> I suppose it`s artifacts


That was happening to me with my new card with 67.9 ASIC while playing Star Wars Battlefront! I almost RMA'd the card the same day I received it. I had to add a poopton of voltage to the card to make it go away. Anything past 1500mhz and 1.2-1.218v caused exactly the same behavior. 1.275-1.281v fixed it for me though.
Got the 970 FTW + back up to 1519/8018 1.281v [email protected] 125%. I don't know how to make those settings work with the MSI card though. Hope that helps.
Thanks Mr-Dark for the advice about power table+core unparking+pagefile, LMAO!


----------



## MichaelYoung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Are you sure MSI AB at stock setting ? there is no offset OC from any OC software ?
> 
> what is the max stable clock at stock bios ?


Yeah nothing on AB, monitoring shows core clock at 1468, temps go to about 70 but can't keep them much lower at that voltage.

With stock bios getting +195/+500 (about 1435/8000) and that's with voltage at about +55mV

Refuse to believe my card can only max at 1435!


----------



## MichaelYoung

double post sorry


----------



## JGIG73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JGIG73*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I wanted to get some quick info of the cards I have. Im sure its been answered on this thread but with over 300 pages it would take hours to go through them all. Currently I have 2 EVGA 980 SC cards in my rig. A reference model that I upgraded with an EVGA Hybrid cooler and a ACX 2.0 model. From what I read in your initial post, both of these cards are limited to 1.212 volts. So my question is, would I see any benefit from a custom flash for these cards over what I can already achieve with a manual overclock in Afterburner/Precision? ASIC quality 73.3 and 71.5 Thanks for your time!


*
"Hello
Your card isn't locked as you think who tell you that ? and yes you will see a benefit from a custom bios with higher voltage and boost off "*

Hi Mr-Dark, when you remove the boost, will the card ever throttle speed and voltage down when not being used or sitting idle in Windows? Ive added a zip file here with the BIOS from both the cards and named them accordingly. Can you please hook me up?A boost would be really nice! Thank you so much Mr-Dark!

GM204.zip 274k .zip file


----------



## owikhan

@Mr-Dark


Now is it better then before?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark, what version of windows 10 do you recommend for gaming stability? I have 10240 RTM, 10586 TH2 , 11099 and 14251. Please advise breaker, breaker. lol.


----------



## JGIG73

v.1511_10586 is the retail release with the November update. Thats the one you want.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> That was happening to me with my new card with 67.9 ASIC while playing Star Wars Battlefront! I almost RMA'd the card the same day I received it. I had to add a poopton of voltage to the card to make it go away. Anything past 1500mhz and 1.2-1.218v caused exactly the same behavior. 1.275-1.281v fixed it for me though.
> Got the 970 FTW + back up to 1519/8018 1.281v [email protected] 125%. I don't know how to make those settings work with the MSI card though. Hope that helps.
> Thanks Mr-Dark for the advice about power table+core unparking+pagefile, LMAO!


good to know that. you're most welcome








Quote:


> Yeah nothing on AB, monitoring shows core clock at 1468, temps go to about 70 but can't keep them much lower at that voltage.
> 
> With stock bios getting +195/+500 (about 1435/8000) and that's with voltage at about +55mV
> 
> Refuse to believe my card can only max at 1435!


Sound like chip limit for me. once you hit that wall nothing will help to push more..
Quote:


> "Hello
> Your card isn't locked as you think who tell you that ? and yes you will see a benefit from a custom bios with higher voltage and boost off "
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark, when you remove the boost, will the card ever throttle speed and voltage down when not being used or sitting idle in Windows? Ive added a zip file here with the BIOS from both the cards and named them accordingly. Can you please hook me up?A boost would be really nice! Thank you so much Mr-Dark! GM204.zip 274k .zip file


Hello

The card still idle at low clock/voltage.. the boost control the clock under load depend on the temp/ASIC/Voltage..

Give this a try

EVGA980---Dark.zip 274k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

both bios has same setting above. also i recommended the Hybrid card in 1St slot to avoid any overheat








Quote:


> Now is it better then before?


Yes. beast score honestly!








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark, what version of windows 10 do you recommend for gaming stability? I have 10240 RTM, 10586 TH2 , 11099 and 14251. Please advise breaker, breaker. lol.


Hello

I have no idea about the build number as my Pc down now. but i'm using the latest one for sure.. Up to date 24/7


----------



## D13mass

*Mr-Dark*
Quote:


> the gpu at the limit that's clear bro rolleyes.gif


Thanks for decision and what I should do?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> *Mr-Dark*
> Thanks for decision and what I should do?


Use 1.25v bios and check the max stable clock for that card.. do you still have that bios or you need a new one ?


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Use 1.25v bios and check the max stable clock for that card.. do you still have that bios or you need a new one ?


Do you mean the same your previous bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Do you mean the same your previous bios?


that should work. just flash it and try -20mhz from MSI AB...


----------



## mooch49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> I suppose it`s artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the gpu at the limit that's clear bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone (Mr-Dark, am I correct?) please remove bios limitations?
> I'll take care of frequencies with afterburner, but I'd like to stop throttling.
> Not the greatest card, but with the Arctic Silver Xtreme IV I think I can go higher than what I'm currently getting.
> Thank you.
> 
> GM200.stock.rom.zip 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP &boost off & No throttle
> 
> flash and report back!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> is it good score?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. that's good score.. btw you can push the memory farther from 3.7ghz to 4ghz that will improve the score..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I wanted to get some quick info of the cards I have. Im sure its been answered on this thread but with over 300 pages it would take hours to go through them all. Currently I have 2 EVGA 980 SC cards in my rig. A reference model that I upgraded with an EVGA Hybrid cooler and a ACX 2.0 model. From what I read in your initial post, both of these cards are limited to 1.212 volts. So my question is, would I see any benefit from a custom flash for these cards over what I can already achieve with a manual overclock in Afterburner/Precision? ASIC quality 73.3 and 71.5 Thanks for your time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> Your card isn't locked as you think who tell you that ? and yes you will see a benefit from a custom bios with higher voltage and boost off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to just flash the bios you sent me to my card or should I modify my current bios?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you upload the stock bios I edit the same bios with a custom setting.. so its fine flash it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Driver crash at 1468 frown.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure MSI AB at stock setting ? there is no offset OC from any OC software ?
> 
> what is the max stable clock at stock bios ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get a recommended custom BIOS for my MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G? Here is the original. Thanks.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI980Ti-Gaming-Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much. Doing some tests now. So far so good.

I have a couple of other questions if you don't mind.

Why is it that when I did a manual overclock with stock bios I couldn't come near the clocks on your bios? Computer would always crash when stress testing with unity. I even upgraded my cooling system for the card (kraken & h55) with the thought it would help overclock more.

2nd question. With this custom bios, do you recommend trying to overclock more. I don't think I should anyway. Just curious as to your recommendations as to how to use this bios going forward.

Again, thanks a bunch.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Use 1.25v bios and check the max stable clock for that card.. do you still have that bios or you need a new one ?


I stopped on stock bios








1455 Mhz, 1.19V and temp = 52 C (not 64 C as on custom bios), no problem and no crash.
*Custom*



*Stock*


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooch49*
> 
> Thanks so much. Doing some tests now. So far so good.
> 
> I have a couple of other questions if you don't mind.
> 
> Why is it that when I did a manual overclock with stock bios I couldn't come near the clocks on your bios? Computer would always crash when stress testing with unity. I even upgraded my cooling system for the card (kraken & h55) with the thought it would help overclock more.
> 
> 2nd question. With this custom bios, do you recommend trying to overclock more. I don't think I should anyway. Just curious as to your recommendations as to how to use this bios going forward.
> 
> Again, thanks a bunch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Hello

The stock bios is a big limit for any card. the voltage/TDP/and the boost all of that will limit the card when you push it to the limit









you can push the clock more than what i set as base clock as the current 1506/3700 you can push the core a little more 12-30mhz depend on your card itself.. also you can push the memory farther to 4000mhz if your memory capable for that








Quote:


> I stopped on stock bios thumb.gif
> 1455 Mhz, 1.19V and temp = 52 C (not 64 C as on custom bios), no problem and no crash.
> Custom


Each card has there own limit. let me help you with that..

MSI980Ti-AIO-1455mhz.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.2v (the voltage in the video is 1.199v ) & higher TDP limit & No throttle

No need for any OC software. just play and have a fun bro


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hi Mr Dark,
With all due respect can you lower my OC settings in my custom bios or do something with them so that my temps are lower then 80C because sometimes my gpu temps reach 81 to 83C, which i think are too high although i have excellent ventilation 3 in flow fans at bottom,side and front and 3 exhaust fans on top and back , although i would not say these are the average gpu temps of course they are lower like in the 70s , its winter here and it gets pretty hot in the summer too, you set my bios at 1507mhz, 3.7Ghz mem and 1.250V , i have gigabyte G1 gaming 980 with stock cooling and here is my stock bios

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark,
> With all due respect can you lower my OC settings in my custom bios or do something with them so that my temps are lower then 80C because sometimes my gpu temps reach 81 to 83C, which i think are too high although i have excellent ventilation 3 in flow fans at bottom,side and front and 3 exhaust fans on top and back , although i would not say these are the average gpu temps of course they are lower like in the 70s , its winter here and it gets pretty hot in the summer too, you set my bios at 1507mhz, 3.7Ghz mem and 1.250V , i have gigabyte G1 gaming 980 with stock cooling and here is my stock bios
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

980G1---Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Same old setting but the voltage 1.218v vs 1.250v.. you should see -5c at least









keep in mind G1 cooler love more Exhausting fan's as that cooler push all hot air inside the case


----------



## Mertymen2010

Hello Mr Dark. I have EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ - PT NO - 06G-P4-4995-KR

My current stable Overclock -

Core Clock - 1479 mhz
Memory - 3758 mhz
Voltage - 1224 mv

Running on air cooling. Runs about 70c on gaming.

Is there anything you can do for me? WIll very much appreciate it. Ideally i just want to squeeze every bit I can out of it! Here is my BIOS.

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Maybe if possible, also a quick run through with what you have changed.... If you do change anything.

Many thanks


----------



## SauronTheGreat

thanks man i hope my FPS are not lowered with this new bios with less Voltage ? , and thanks again for the advice on cooling i will keep in mind in the future


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mertymen2010*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark. I have EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ - PT NO - 06G-P4-4995-KR
> 
> My current stable Overclock -
> 
> Core Clock - 1479 mhz
> Memory - 3758 mhz
> Voltage - 1224 mv
> 
> Running on air cooling. Runs about 70c on gaming.
> 
> Is there anything you can do for me? WIll very much appreciate it. Ideally i just want to squeeze every bit I can out of it! Here is my BIOS.
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Maybe if possible, also a quick run through with what you have changed.... If you do change anything.
> 
> Many thanks


Hello there

I made 2 bios for you

980Ti-SC---Dark.zip 294k .zip file


Current = 1481mhz core & 3750mhz memory & 1.224v & higher TDP limit & No throttle
Dark-OC=1506mhz core & 3750mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle

GL
Quote:


> thanks man i hope my FPS are not lowered with this new bios with less Voltage ? , and thanks again for the advice on cooling i will keep in mind in the future


Hello

There is no effect on the FPS at all..simply the card will crash if the voltage isn't enough


----------



## kapparrian

GM204.zip 136k .zip file




Can I do anything to this card? I had 250 core 250 mem OC stable.

Can you recommend some bios for me? Thank you so much!

Edit: I tried the 1531/3705/1.275v, the card was running at 80c even with the fan running on 100% speed, and having some artifacts in games, is there any like lower voltage and lower clocks profiles?


----------



## ZeroSeventy

Hey Mr-Dark

Been struggling with finding a stable oc on my card for a while, I noticed that drivers from Witcher 3 onwards seem abit more sensivite and crash easier. I used to run my card on 1500/4000Mhz playing Dying Light or GTAV was fine, then Witcher3 came and had to lower OC, yet it can still crash the driver every now and then. Hence I tought about stopping to screw around with software OC, and go for the bios as that seems to be more stable solution.

So I would like to ask you for 2 bioses, one with my currently stable clocks 1450/3700, other one with unlocked voltage etc. too see if the 1500 is possible.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Lynkdev

If I'm running a mod bios, can I down clock it?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> If I'm running a mod bios, can I down clock it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## owikhan

@Mr-Dark

More improvement


----------



## Shocchiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP &boost off & No throttle
> 
> flash and report back!


Thank you very much!
Card seems stable, so happy









Just two more questions:
- is it ok to increase memory frequency and save the bios with MBT 1.36 (and flash back)?
- is it possible to increase core frequency with afterburner? I tried a 10mhz increase but I got graphic corruption and no frequency increase shown in frequency monitors (memory overclocks fine). I don't get if it's afterburner messing or if it's working, and the card it's just at its limits.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you get graphical artifacts after adding more to the core, the card is at its limits.


----------



## Shocchiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If you get graphical artifacts after adding more to the core, the card is at its limits.


Thank you for your reply, that's what I thought.
1506mhz is fine I guess


----------



## Shocchiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shocchiz*
> 
> Could someone (Mr-Dark, am I correct?) please remove bios limitations?
> I'll take care of frequencies with afterburner, but I'd like to stop throttling.
> Not the greatest card, but with the Arctic Silver Xtreme IV I think I can go higher than what I'm currently getting.
> Thank you.
> 
> GM200.stock.rom.zip 152k .zip file


Mr-Dark, can I bother you with an additional request?
I'd like to try a lower voltage than 1.255v
Could you please make a second bios as you did for others?
(1481mhz core & 3750mhz memory & 1.224v & higher TDP limit & No throttle)

Thank you a lot.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My card's limit is 1519/8000 1.281v on air


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> I made 2 bios for you
> 
> 980Ti-SC---Dark.zip 294k .zip file
> 
> 
> Current = 1481mhz core & 3750mhz memory & 1.224v & higher TDP limit & No throttle
> Dark-OC=1506mhz core & 3750mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle
> 
> GL
> Hello
> 
> There is no effect on the FPS at all..simply the card will crash if the voltage isn't enough


Dude you are breaking my heart don't tell my with my new voltage my gpu can crash ?


----------



## Mertymen2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> I made 2 bios for you
> 
> 980Ti-SC---Dark.zip 294k .zip file
> 
> 
> Current = 1481mhz core & 3750mhz memory & 1.224v & higher TDP limit & No throttle
> Dark-OC=1506mhz core & 3750mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle
> 
> GL
> Hello
> 
> There is no effect on the FPS at all..simply the card will crash if the voltage isn't enough


Thank you very much. I'll check them out later when I get home


----------



## MichaelYoung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelYoung*
> 
> GM200STRIX.zip 153k .zip file


Annoying 1435 is the limit but hey ho!

Could I get a custom bios with my stable OC of +195/+500 and the power limit and throttling disabled please?


----------



## mmplpri

Hello after your last bios for my Zotac Amp im really pleased with it.Could you do exactly the same bios for my second card for sli i just got.Its gainward 980tiGS and the other gpu settings you have done for me was core 1506 mhz & 3.7ghz memory &1.275v & higher TDP limit & no throttle could you do exactly the same settings its just with lover voltage about 1.23 (i think that gpu dont need so much volts)thx

Thats the original bios file

GM200Gainward980ti.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## ClemaX

Hey there, I know it isn't listed on the Thread but are you able to mod the vbios to change the display port boot order?
If anyone knows I can donate a little bit


----------



## Mertymen2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> I made 2 bios for you
> 
> 980Ti-SC---Dark.zip 294k .zip file
> 
> 
> Current = 1481mhz core & 3750mhz memory & 1.224v & higher TDP limit & No throttle
> Dark-OC=1506mhz core & 3750mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle


Hi Mr Dark. I have tried both bios version you have made for me. They both seem to make my driver to crash but I dont know whats doing that? Im not getting any artifacts, so surely its not too high on the core? Not too sure myself. Thansk for your time


----------



## zetoor85

2BasusSTRIXOC.zip 152k .zip file


Hello yet again Mr-dark 

im back on air cooling, runing accelero xtreme iii + enzo tech vrm cooling
wonder if you could make an air bios for my card? its 2B bios

right now i max out @ 1500core / 8000mhz mem @ 1.230volt, the 110% powertarget is waaay to less,for my card, i see some power throttle at max overclocks so guess i will need alot more powerlimit and 1.250volt aswell 

would rock my world !!!


----------



## roberta507

Greetings Mr-Dark
Have an Asic value of 84.6 and can O/C with Precision X
1542 GPU core and 2018 on memory max per GPUZ
Shows 73% on power consumption and VDDC 1.1870 max
I like to increase power target past the 111% limit to give her little extra
The voltage is probably locked so I hope can do your magic with bios
Thanks in advance

980TiAmpExtreme.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

I don't think its locked. I took a peek, the lowest voltage is set 1.250v.


----------



## AddictionsoLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks for that kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get your Rig together upload the stock bios so i can help you there


Hey Mr-Dark,

Got the rig all put together and am idling along at 28 degrees!

I've got the stock bios attached, do you need one for each card? They're both there just in case.

gtx980bios.zip 272k .zip file


Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Grimz Reeper

can anyone do custom bios for the Gigabyte 970 Xtreme 4GB??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapparrian*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I do anything to this card? I had 250 core 250 mem OC stable.
> 
> Can you recommend some bios for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> Edit: I tried the 1531/3705/1.275v, the card was running at 80c even with the fan running on 100% speed, and having some artifacts in games, is there any like lower voltage and lower clocks profiles?


Hello

Give this a try

GTX970----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3750mhz & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark
> 
> Been struggling with finding a stable oc on my card for a while, I noticed that drivers from Witcher 3 onwards seem abit more sensivite and crash easier. I used to run my card on 1500/4000Mhz playing Dying Light or GTAV was fine, then Witcher3 came and had to lower OC, yet it can still crash the driver every now and then. Hence I tought about stopping to screw around with software OC, and go for the bios as that seems to be more stable solution.
> 
> So I would like to ask you for 2 bioses, one with my currently stable clocks 1450/3700, other one with unlocked voltage etc. too see if the 1500 is possible. GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

MSI970----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.26v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

for the other profile you request 1450/3700 at which voltage ? 1.218v ?

Quote:


> If I'm running a mod bios, can I down clock it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


What you mean by down clock it ? you mean IDLE clock ? if yes then it will IDLE at low clock just fine. and if you mean down clock the core under load then yes you can do that from any OC software or from MBT 1.36v...
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> 
> More improvement thumb.gif


Mate. you have a golden card there! how much the ASIC quality ? right clock on GPU-Z title bar and hit ASIC quality then a percentage will appear to you.. I guess 75% at least








Quote:


> Thank you very much!
> Card seems stable, so happy thumb.gif
> 
> Just two more questions:
> - is it ok to increase memory frequency and save the bios with MBT 1.36 (and flash back)?
> - is it possible to increase core frequency with afterburner? I tried a 10mhz increase but I got graphic corruption and no frequency increase shown in frequency monitors (memory overclocks fine). I don't get if it's afterburner messing or if it's working, and the card it's just at its limits.


Hello

1- Yes you can.
2-yes if the card capable for higher clock. but in your situation your card at the limit already
Quote:


> Mr-Dark, can I bother you with an additional request?
> I'd like to try a lower voltage than 1.255v
> Could you please make a second bios as you did for others?
> (1481mhz core & 3750mhz memory & 1.224v & higher TDP limit & No throttle)
> 
> Thank you a lot.


Sure no problem

980Ti-1481mhz-1224v.zip 152k .zip file


As you request 100%








Quote:


> Dude you are breaking my heart don't tell my with my new voltage my gpu can crash ?


Hello

There is nothing guaranteed with custom bios. some card crash and some hold on just fine. its your luck and the Silicon in your card








Quote:


> Annoying 1435 is the limit but hey ho!
> 
> Could I get a custom bios with my stable OC of +195/+500 and the power limit and throttling disabled please?


Each card has there own limit bro. and yes you can but tell me how much the core clock under load + at which voltage as i need specific info to made the custom bios for yo








Quote:


> Hello after your last bios for my Zotac Amp im really pleased with it.Could you do exactly the same bios for my second card for sli i just got.Its gainward 980tiGS and the other gpu settings you have done for me was core 1506 mhz & 3.7ghz memory &1.275v & higher TDP limit & no throttle could you do exactly the same settings its just with lover voltage about 1.23 (i think that gpu dont need so much volts)thx
> 
> Thats the original bios file GM200Gainward980ti.zip


Hello there

here is what you ask for

Gainward980Ti-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle..

let me know if you need something different








Quote:


> Hey there, I know it isn't listed on the Thread but are you able to mod the vbios to change the display port boot order?
> If anyone knows I can donate a little bit tongue.gif[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why you need to change something like that ? Btw MBT change the clock/voltage only nothing available beside that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mr Dark. I have tried both bios version you have made for me. They both seem to make my driver to crash but I dont know whats doing that? Im not getting any artifacts, so surely its not too high on the core? Not too sure myself. Thansk for your time
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Are you sure MSI AB reset to the default setting ? if you're sure. flash the Dark-OC bios and from MSI AB set the core clock to -20mhz and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 2BasusSTRIXOC.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Hello yet again Mr-dark
> 
> im back on air cooling, runing accelero xtreme iii + enzo tech vrm cooling
> wonder if you could make an air bios for my card? its 2B bios
> 
> right now i max out @ 1500core / 8000mhz mem @ 1.230volt, the 110% powertarget is waaay to less,for my card, i see some power throttle at max overclocks so guess i will need alot more powerlimit and 1.250volt aswell
> 
> would rock my world !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Strix980Ti-B2-----Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (153k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off & No throttle..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Mr-Dark
> Have an Asic value of 84.6 and can O/C with Precision X
> 1542 GPU core and 2018 on memory max per GPUZ
> Shows 73% on power consumption and VDDC 1.1870 max
> I like to increase power target past the 111% limit to give her little extra
> The voltage is probably locked so I hope can do your magic with bios
> Thanks in advance
> 980TiAmpExtreme.zip 15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that a Golden card there! you won the silicon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980Ti-AMP-Extreme---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1544mhz & 8Ghz memory (equal to 2000) & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle!
> 
> GL
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> Got the rig all put together and am idling along at 28 degrees!
> 
> I've got the stock bios attached, do you need one for each card? They're both there just in case. gtx980bios.zip 272k .zip file
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980----Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.281v & higher TDP limit & boost off...
> 
> both card has same bios Rev.. so flash that room for both card..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone do custom bios for the Gigabyte 970 Xtreme 4GB??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Upload the stock bios so i can help you there
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Super long reply but it's worth!..lol


----------



## ZeroSeventy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> for the other profile you request 1450/3700 at which voltage ? 1.218v ?
> :


Yes default voltage.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

Uploaded bios again, so no need to look for it .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroSeventy*
> 
> Yes default voltage.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Uploaded bios again, so no need to look for it .


Here yo go

MSI970-1455-3700-1218.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## zetoor85

Thanks again Mr-dark







works like a charm!
just finished 20 loops in vally benchmark with your bios flashed, so faar 100% stable in vally

temps idle 29degress
load 65 degress

will move on to some games, but for me it seem to be rock stable. yet again 1000 thanks from me, you are one of many amazing people on this forum


----------



## AddictionsoLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Super long reply but it's worth!..lol


Thank you sir! Just ran a 10 minute run in Heaven and temps never topped 40 degrees! seems perfectly stable!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Thanks again Mr-dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works like a charm!
> just finished 20 loops in vally benchmark with your bios flashed, so faar 100% stable in vally
> 
> temps idle 29degress
> load 65 degress
> 
> will move on to some games, but for me it seem to be rock stable. yet again 1000 thanks from me, you are one of many amazing people on this forum


Glad you love it







and you're welcomed








Quote:


> Thank you sir! Just ran a 10 minute run in Heaven and temps never topped 40 degrees! seems perfectly stable!thumb.gif


Awesome. Glad its worked for you


----------



## owikhan

@Mr-Dark
no its 66.2


----------



## Mertymen2010

Can someone help me understand a few things?

I want to get to know this bios tweaker. I have got my head around the common page.
In the power table tab, how do you know what controls what? Also i have a alienware graphics amplifer with my gtx 980ti. This amplifier has a 475w psu which is for ONLY the gpu. How do I see how many watts im pulling with overclocks?
Another thing... In the Boost table tab, number 74 is showing 1493.5 and in the voltage tab on number 74 its showing 1281mv. Does that mean I need the voltage to be 1281mv in order to get the 1493.5 on the core? And that being said, is 1281mv too much for my gpu? EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+

Another thing. How do you control the throttling? is that by upping the watts in the power table?

Any tips or any info at all would be much appreciated.

Thanks alot


----------



## fredocini

Hello! I appreciate all of the work you've done here Mr-Dark.

I'd like to make a request for a custom bios for my G1 Gaming 980 Ti with the following:

Voltage: 1.243v (I'm looking for the highest voltage setting achievable usually through MSI Afterburner on stock bios)
Clock Speed: 1531 mhz
Memory Clock: 7800 mhz

Thanks again!

GM200_G1_Gaming1.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Chatassys

Hello MrDark!

I thank you again for your time to help everybody in need.
You previously worked on my GTX 970, increasing only the power limits of the card and changing nothing else.
If you would be so kind, could you please do it again, this time with my GTX 980? ( EVGA, ACX 2.0, 2X 6PIN )

Thanks in advance!

GTX980EVGA-ACX2.0-STOCK.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## ThornTwist

Hi,

I want to thank you for your work on all these GPUs, you deserve the praise.

I have some BIOS' that needs work for 2x 980 STRIX. I understand it makes it difficult to OC these via AB or any other Overclocking software? The current Bios' are very unstable; I cannot finish a FireStrike Ultra without a ton of artifacts.

Thanks for doing this when you have time.

Bios.zip 276k .zip file


----------



## Lynkdev

How do you determine if your cpu oc /gpu mod bios is causing heaven to crash? Cpu passes stress testing with real bench and aida.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffball89

GM200_Stock_Bios.zip 152k .zip file


First try at this never done a custom bios. Definitely a ton of headroom left on my MSI Lightning 980ti. Can I get a bios with just the voltage unlocked? Also how beneficial is it really to have the boost disabled? If it is a must have then I'll go for that too. Sorry still a noob trying to figure out the nvidia ropes.


----------



## roberta507

Thanks for the modded bios Mr-Dark
You brought my Frankenstein to life
Pic say's it all 1620 GPU
http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/r...eme 980TI/1620 GPU Clock_zps2lrwxi2q.png.html


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikhan*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> no its 66.2


Sound a very good card to me..








Quote:


> Can someone help me understand a few things?
> 
> I want to get to know this bios tweaker. I have got my head around the common page.
> In the power table tab, how do you know what controls what? Also i have a alienware graphics amplifer with my gtx 980ti. This amplifier has a 475w psu which is for ONLY the gpu. How do I see how many watts im pulling with overclocks?
> Another thing... In the Boost table tab, number 74 is showing 1493.5 and in the voltage tab on number 74 its showing 1281mv. Does that mean I need the voltage to be 1281mv in order to get the 1493.5 on the core? And that being said, is 1281mv too much for my gpu? EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+
> 
> Another thing. How do you control the throttling? is that by upping the watts in the power table?
> 
> Any tips or any info at all would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks alot smile.gif


Hello

check here to understand the TDP table

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

the CLK clock/voltage is the stock for all card's the card will never reach that at stock setting.. you can upload the stock bios so i adjust the setting for you then you can compare it with the stock one and ask me any question you want. that will be better








Quote:


> Hello! I appreciate all of the work you've done here Mr-Dark.
> 
> I'd like to make a request for a custom bios for my G1 Gaming 980 Ti with the following:
> 
> Voltage: 1.243v (I'm looking for the highest voltage setting achievable usually through MSI Afterburner on stock bios)
> Clock Speed: 1531 mhz
> Memory Clock: 7800 mhz
> 
> Thanks again!
> GM200_G1_Gaming1.zip


Hello there

Give this a try

980Ti-G1----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 7.8ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Hello MrDark!
> 
> I thank you again for your time to help everybody in need.
> You previously worked on my GTX 970, increasing only the power limits of the card and changing nothing else.
> If you would be so kind, could you please do it again, this time with my GTX 980? ( EVGA, ACX 2.0, 2X 6PIN )
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> GTX980EVGA-ACX2.0-STOCK.zip


Hello there

here is what you ask for

GTX980EVGA-ACX2.0-Dark.zip 137k .zip file


TDP slider at 100% now equal to 145% at stock bios








Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to thank you for your work on all these GPUs, you deserve the praise.
> 
> I have some BIOS' that needs work for 2x 980 STRIX. I understand it makes it difficult to OC these via AB or any other Overclocking software? The current Bios' are very unstable; I cannot finish a FireStrike Ultra without a ton of artifacts.
> 
> Thanks for doing this when you have time.
> 
> Bios.zip 276k


Hello

Give this a try

Strix980--SLI----Dark.zip 276k .zip file


Core clock 1443mhz. and make sure MSI AB rested to stock setting before flashing the new bios








Quote:


> How do you determine if your cpu oc /gpu mod bios is causing heaven to crash? Cpu passes stress testing with real bench and aida.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Hello

In general unstable cpu will BSOD the whole system while unstable memory can crash any application you're trying to use there.. and for sure unstable gpu will give you crash..

do you have any problem at stock setting ?
Quote:


> GM200_Stock_Bios.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> First try at this never done a custom bios. Definitely a ton of headroom left on my MSI Lightning 980ti. Can I get a bios with just the voltage unlocked? Also how beneficial is it really to have the boost disabled? If it is a must have then I'll go for that too. Sorry still a noob trying to figure out the nvidia ropes.


Hello

I unlocked the voltage slider up to 1.28v

MSI980Ti----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


boost off is the fix for the throttle at 67c also boost holding the card back at high OC in general..
Quote:


> Thanks for the modded bios Mr-Dark
> You brought my Frankenstein to life
> Pic say's it all 1620 GPU


Hello

You should rest MSI AB to the stock setting to avoid crash problem from the 1600mhz clock









my bios need Zero tweak








Quote:


> No one ?


----------



## Lynkdev

[/quote]
Hello

In general unstable cpu will BSOD the whole system while unstable memory can crash any application you're trying to use there.. and for sure unstable gpu will give you crash..

do you have any problem at stock setting ?

[/quote]

Haven't crashed in heaven on stock bios, temps weren't an issue with the 1506 clock /1853 mem but maybe the cards or card cant handle it. Can you make me a modded one with less of an OC please?

GM200.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Chatassys

Thanks for your work, Mr Dark!

Working perfectly, as usual.

If you dont mind me asking, could you please make me full unlocked BIOS, no boost and all?
I wanna try both and see which one I prefer.
I am having a hard time finding the max stable boost clocks with the stock bios.
So far I managed 1506mhz/7700mhz @ 1.2v. ASIC 81.4%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Haven't crashed in heaven on stock bios, temps weren't an issue with the 1506 clock /1853 mem but maybe the cards or card cant handle it. Can you make me a modded one with less of an OC please?
> 
> GM200.zip 150k .zip file


[/QUOTE]

Hello

Sure. I can but upload the last bios i gave to you so i check the voltage/clock and give you one with lower OC..
Quote:


> Thanks for your work, Mr Dark!
> 
> Working perfectly, as usual.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, could you please make me full unlocked BIOS, no boost and all?
> I wanna try both and see which one I prefer.
> I am having a hard time finding the max stable boost clocks with the stock bios.
> So far I managed 1506mhz/7700mhz @ 1.2v. ASIC 81.4%


My pleasure









here yo go

EVGA980-ACX---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash it and make sure its stable at the above clock then you can use MSI AB to push the core clock farther until it crash


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


Hello

Sure. I can but upload the last bios i gave to you so i check the voltage/clock and give you one with lower OC..
My pleasure









here yo go

EVGA980-ACX---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash it and make sure its stable at the above clock then you can use MSI AB to push the core clock farther until it crash







[/quote]

Bios you last made for me is attached

Titan-Xs.zip 301k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Bios you last made for me is attached Titan-Xs.zip 301k .zip file


Wow. that's old bios there.. I made many change over that for GM200 chip.. its +2 month old right ?

Give this a try

Titan-X-----Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Dark.zip (150k. zip file)

Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & No throttle

flash and report back


----------



## Coltrasten

Hi there!

What you are doing is amazing, I kindly would like to have this bios customized.

With 1-3 and 7 you have on your "What we can do here?"-list









EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB ACX 2.0+ SC+



GM200.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coltrasten*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> What you are doing is amazing, I kindly would like to have this bios customized.
> 
> With 1-3 and 7 you have on your "What we can do here?"-list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB ACX 2.0+ SC+
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 153k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

EVGA980Ti--ACX---Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off..

flash the bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can use any OC software to push the clock farther


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Wow. that's old bios there.. I made many change over that for GM200 chip.. its +2 month old right ?
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Titan-X-----Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (150k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & No throttle
> 
> flash and report back


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Wow. that's old bios there.. I made many change over that for GM200 chip.. its +2 month old
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Titan-X-----Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (150k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & No throttle
> 
> flash and report back


You made me that bios a week or two ago after I messaged you for an update to it.

Thanks for this one as well, I'll try it out!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> You made me that bios a week or two ago after I messaged you for an update to it.
> 
> Thanks for this one as well, I'll try it out!


I remember now! I miss the old Profile pic


----------



## Coltrasten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA980Ti--ACX---Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off..
> 
> flash the bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can use any OC software to push the clock farther


Thanks a lot, I'm currently trying to push first place on 3dmark with 4670k and 980 ti, currently 4th place.









Right now the clocks are 1510 mhz on core and 4016 mhz on memory.


----------



## Grimz Reeper

is this a good overclock for a 970 Xtreme Gaming??? sorta as much as i can push it but im new to this so it can probably go more


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Strix980--SLI----Dark.zip 276k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1443mhz. and make sure MSI AB rested to stock setting before flashing the new bios


I changed some of the Power Wattage tables so that I wouldn't have to worry about my card drawing too much power.
Besides that everything is pretty much stable except one thing: My core clock while benching can't seem to pull its own weight. I'm rarely breaking 1.3 GHz when I run Firestrike Ultra, and I'm not sure exactly what I can do to keep that core up.
I was under the impression a 980 could not actually benefit from 36000 mw, but feel free to correct me if I am wrong.

Also I noticed that when I up the core in AB, or even AISuite 3, I get the change in core clock showing up on my GPUz for about a few seconds, then it just goes back to 1443 MHz. How do I get my software to work with the custom BIOS? I understand the STRIX is not the best when combining the two? Is there a workaround? I just want to be able to raise the default core enough so that I can break through that ceiling during benching. Would enabling BOOST help with this at all? Otherwise would it help if I could just increase the midrange that the core defaults to as opposed to just relying on the min of 135 MHz?

I prefer using a software utility to OC my cards because I can make changes quickly and then get right back to benching.

If you could answer these questions, I would be much obliged.

Here are the BIOS' I made, and you are free to look at them, or if you feel you know what to do with them, I could appreciate a change in the BIOS'.

BIOS-sli.zip 276k .zip file


----------



## zetoor85

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10605582

just to round up 

Graphics Score 22164 on normal 3dmark FS

last night i played the whole evening/night, didnt have a single crash, its like i found an Holy Grave of FPS !!! its amazing, this is all on air cooling, im complety sold, and with your bios on the card... my goood









anyways for 1.255 volt i run into a wall around 1540mhz core, and something around 8600mhz on ram, wich is more than enough, i keep her on her new "stock" 1506mhz core 8000ram for 24-7 use, i can leave the fans on 40% for all gaming wich is amazing









yet again thanks many many times! we found sweetspot for this card and im very very happy with your help







i wish you all the best

Greetings zetoor!!!


----------



## Coltrasten

Hi again, my clocks got one of my friend interested in flashing aswell. Is there something to be done on this one?









Gainward GTX 980 Ti PHOENIX GS

GM200-Gainward-PHOENIX-GS.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Griffball89

fail.PNG 19k .PNG file
 Hey Mr Dark I tried to flash this bios and got this... Card disabled in computer management device manager and cmd run as administrator. Also when I try I get an audible beep in my headset when it fails. Any ideas?


----------



## Coltrasten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griffball89*
> 
> fail.PNG 19k .PNG file
> Hey Mr Dark I tried to flash this bios and got this... Card disabled in computer management device manager and cmd run as administrator. Also when I try I get an audible beep in my headset when it fails. Any ideas?


Try download the latest NVFlash from this site: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Modding/


----------



## roberta507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coltrasten*
> 
> Try download the latest NVFlash from this site: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Modding/


Run command prompt as admin


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimz Reeper*
> 
> 
> 
> is this a good overclock for a 970 Xtreme Gaming??? sorta as much as i can push it but im new to this so it can probably go more


Nothing special there.. you should give the custom bios a try..
Quote:


> I changed some of the Power Wattage tables so that I wouldn't have to worry about my card drawing too much power.
> Besides that everything is pretty much stable except one thing: My core clock while benching can't seem to pull its own weight. I'm rarely breaking 1.3 GHz when I run Firestrike Ultra, and I'm not sure exactly what I can do to keep that core up.
> I was under the impression a 980 could not actually benefit from 36000 mw, but feel free to correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Also I noticed that when I up the core in AB, or even AISuite 3, I get the change in core clock showing up on my GPUz for about a few seconds, then it just goes back to 1443 MHz. How do I get my software to work with the custom BIOS? I understand the STRIX is not the best when combining the two? Is there a workaround? I just want to be able to raise the default core enough so that I can break through that ceiling during benching. Would enabling BOOST help with this at all? Otherwise would it help if I could just increase the midrange that the core defaults to as opposed to just relying on the min of 135 MHz?
> 
> I prefer using a software utility to OC my cards because I can make changes quickly and then get right back to benching.
> 
> If you could answer these questions, I would be much obliged.
> 
> Here are the BIOS' I made, and you are free to look at them, or if you feel you know what to do with them, I could appreciate a change in the BIOS'.
> BIOS-sli.zip 276k .zip file


Why you change my setting ? the TDP is Awful now.. 180W for OC'd 980 is a night mare.. flash the bios i gave to you in the last post...

you should use any OC without any problem with my bios.. also the card's still IDLE at low clock/voltage as normal..
Quote:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10605582
> 
> just to round up
> 
> Graphics Score 22164 on normal 3dmark FS
> 
> last night i played the whole evening/night, didnt have a single crash, its like i found an Holy Grave of FPS !!! its amazing, this is all on air cooling, im complety sold, and with your bios on the card... my goood smile.gif
> 
> anyways for 1.255 volt i run into a wall around 1540mhz core, and something around 8600mhz on ram, wich is more than enough, i keep her on her new "stock" 1506mhz core 8000ram for 24-7 use, i can leave the fans on 40% for all gaming wich is amazing smile.gif
> 
> yet again thanks many many times! we found sweetspot for this card and im very very happy with your help smile.gif i wish you all the best
> 
> Greetings zetoor!!!


Beast score for Air cooled card mate! you won the lottery no doubt









glad its work for yo
Quote:


> Hi again, my clocks got one of my friend interested in flashing aswell. Is there something to be done on this one? typer.gif
> 
> Gainward GTX 980 Ti PHOENIX GS
> 
> GM200-Gainward-PHOENIX-GS.zip 152k


Here yo go

Gainward--980Ti------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> fail.PNG 19k .PNG file Hey Mr Dark I tried to flash this bios and got this... Card disabled in computer management device manager and cmd run as administrator. Also when I try I get an audible beep in my headset when it fails. Any ideas?


as Coltrasten + roberta507 say.. and you can try the modded version from Nvflash..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## Mertymen2010

Hi there Mr Dark. Tried the other bios version you sent me. Not quite stable. I noticed you made a bios for Coltrasten and he requested "With 1-3 and 7 you have on your "What we can do here?"-list"

If you could do that for me, that would be great. Really appreciate your time!

Here is my default again. Thank youuuuuu!!!

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mertymen2010*
> 
> Hi there Mr Dark. Tried the other bios version you sent me. Not quite stable. I noticed you made a bios for Coltrasten and he requested "With 1-3 and 7 you have on your "What we can do here?"-list"
> 
> If you could do that for me, that would be great. Really appreciate your time!
> 
> Here is my default again. Thank youuuuuu!!!
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Hello

where is the last bios i gave to you ?


----------



## Mertymen2010

Thanks for your fast response. Here they are

980Ti-SC---Dark.zip 294k .zip file


Now im thinking ill start fresh with the more voltage, disabled boost, increased tdp limit and Unlock the hidden voltage slider. Then i can test and increase clocks as i go

Im running my gpu in aleinware graphics amplifer which has 475 watt psu BUT that psu is just for the gpu alone! PLease bare that in mind when setting wattage in places if you do that at all. if that even matters anyway

Thank you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mertymen2010*
> 
> Thanks for your fast response. Here they are
> 
> 980Ti-SC---Dark.zip 294k .zip file
> 
> 
> Now im thinking ill start fresh with the more voltage, disabled boost, increased tdp limit and Unlock the hidden voltage slider. Then i can test and increase clocks as i go
> 
> Im running my gpu in aleinware graphics amplifer which has 475 watt psu BUT that psu is just for the gpu alone! PLease bare that in mind when setting wattage in places if you do that at all. if that even matters anyway
> 
> Thank you


Here yo go

980Ti-EVGA---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.27v & 400W TDP limit & boost off..

the card will pull the same from an 350W or 500W limit.. the best to avoid any throttle is 400W limit for Ti card


----------



## Mertymen2010

Thank you. Ill give that a go


----------



## Mertymen2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> 980Ti-EVGA---Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.27v & 400W TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> the card will pull the same from an 350W or 500W limit.. the best to avoid any throttle is 400W limit for Ti card


Thank you very much.

Now when I find a stable clock, do I just adjust the values accordingly in the common page and adjust the slider in the boost table to match? Is there anything else I need to change as I have noticed you have put max stable clock in some of the boxes in boost states tab also.

Thank you. I owe you. Its very hard to find anyone or anything to help you overclock properly.


----------



## Griffball89

Hey Mr Dark I tried it and it worked with the version you linked me which im not sure what the difference was since it was the same version, maybe the cert bypass thing. Anyway OC seems to be working well i really appreciate the help!


----------



## Yekale7

Hi Mr Dark! Firstly I want to say thanks you! I only have one gigabyte gtx 970 g1 and here are the GPU-Z stats 

I really didnt try to overclock to much my card but I will like to take advantage of be a user of gtx 970. I really want to have an good custom bios to get a nice overclock. I will like to not overvoltage he card if its possible.

Thanks in advance!

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## seven7thirty30

My man, Mr. Dark. What can you do for me? Would really like to take advantage of my EVGA GTX980Ti Classified without having to use software to overclock it. Whenever you get the chance. Thanks in advance.



EVGA980TiClassy.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mertymen2010*
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Now when I find a stable clock, do I just adjust the values accordingly in the common page and adjust the slider in the boost table to match? Is there anything else I need to change as I have noticed you have put max stable clock in some of the boxes in boost states tab also.
> 
> Thank you. I owe you. Its very hard to find anyone or anything to help you overclock properly.


You're most welcome

to adjust the clock for Ti card as the picture


Quote:


> Hey Mr Dark I tried it and it worked with the version you linked me which im not sure what the difference was since it was the same version, maybe the cert bypass thing. Anyway OC seems to be working well i really appreciate the help!


Somtime we need the modded version to flash a custom bios.. its okay








Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark! Firstly I want to say thanks you! I only have one gigabyte gtx 970 g1 and here are the GPU-Z stats
> 
> I really didnt try to overclock to much my card but I will like to take advantage of be a user of gtx 970. I really want to have an good custom bios to get a nice overclock. I will like to not overvoltage he card if its possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

970-G1-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP limit & boost off

the voltage still within Gigabyte allowed range at stock bios








Quote:


> My man, Mr. Dark. What can you do for me? Would really like to take advantage of my EVGA GTX980Ti Classified without having to use software to overclock it. Whenever you get the chance. Thanks in advance.
> 
> EVGA980TiClassy.zip 152k .zip file


Hello mate

Give this a try

EVGA980Ti--Classy--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that bios need Zero tweak for the above clock


----------



## Grimz Reeper

Anyone???


----------



## skyberdyne

GM20076.2asic.zip 147k .zip file


i have 2 asus poseidon platinum one card with a 76.2 asic and another with a 83.1 asic
it does 130 mhz over what the boost says it should and i cant get them to 1350(+130) and it seems i cant mess with memory to much either
just wanted to give some brief info thanks


----------



## skyberdyne

another issue i have is it wont let me get bios from second card and i think thats becasue its conected to plx chip on my m6e. after i find my flex bridge im moving it to pcie number 2b


----------



## fredocini

Thanks Dark again for the bios. Works wonders! I had a question about memory overclock. I can't seem to get my G1 Gaming 980 Ti stable at 2000mhz memory clock. Always grey screen/black screen after few minutes of gaming. Is there any way of improving that?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimz Reeper*
> 
> Anyone???


What you need ?
Quote:


> GM20076.2asic.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> i have 2 asus poseidon platinum one card with a 76.2 asic and another with a 83.1 asic
> it does 130 mhz over what the boost says it should and i cant get them to 1350(+130) and it seems i cant mess with memory to much either
> just wanted to give some brief info thanks


Hello

Give this a try

980Ti-poseidon-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off..

Did you try Gpu-Z to extract the bios from the 2nd card ?
Quote:


> Thanks Dark again for the bios. Works wonders! I had a question about memory overclock. I can't seem to get my G1 Gaming 980 Ti stable at 2000mhz memory clock. Always grey screen/black screen after few minutes of gaming. Is there any way of improving that?


Hello

There is nothing available to help the memory to OC higher.. No voltage control for the memory


----------



## Yekale7

I got an error while flashing your bios:



I don't know what should I do.

Edit: I solved the problem by downloading a version of nvflash from: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Would you think adding a better cooler net me better overclocks ? Or if im fine @ 1500 and artifacting @ 1550 a better cooler AIO for example wont change that, temps never go above 80 when playing for a few hours.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yekale7*
> 
> I got an error while flashing your bios:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what should I do.
> 
> Edit: I solved the problem by downloading a version of nvflash from: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


The latest version from Nvflash is the best all the time








Quote:


> Would you think adding a better cooler net me better overclocks ? Or if im fine @ 1500 and artifacting @ 1550 a better cooler AIO for example wont change that, temps never go above 80 when playing for a few hours.


Hello

It depend on the temp now. but in general AIO will allow you to use max voltage without any problem so the OC ability is better..

You can try a higher voltage now with custom fan curve to 100% to check the chip limit


----------



## mmplpri

Hi Dark you modded zotac i gainward cards bios for me for me could you change voltage to 1.255 and 1480 mhz on core on both of them as thats what is stable for me in sli now thx.

Zotac-980ti--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Gainward980Ti-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Aaaa and on Gainward voltage and mhz slowing down(on your modded bios ) on zotac its lock could you make its slow down when its not in use as well please.


----------



## skyberdyne

help me! the checks bypass nvflash doesnt work my **** is protected


----------



## DeathAngel74

....Easy fix!
Type
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash bios.rom


----------



## skyberdyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ....Easy fix!
> Ty. This shut funky from a phone
> Type
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash bios.rom


----------



## skyberdyne

cant even make it through firestrike with that bios. i also cant raise max volts any more and the tdp bar only goes to 102% could i get some more info or a more powa


----------



## skyberdyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What you need ?
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti-poseidon-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off..
> 
> Did you try Gpu-Z to extract the bios from the 2nd card ?
> Hello
> 
> There is nothing available to help the memory to OC higher.. No voltage control for the memory


cant even make it through firestrike with that bios. i also cant raise max volts any more and the tdp bar only goes to 102% could i get some more info or a more powa


----------



## ThornTwist

Hi @Dark,

I don't mean to be a bother, but this is the first BIOS' you sent me:



I'm wondering why one says 72000 and the other 36000.

Can you explain please? I want to understand why there is a difference.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyberdyne*
> 
> cant even make it through firestrike with that bios. i also cant raise max volts any more and the tdp bar only goes to 102% could i get some more info or a more powa


your sliders are normal, the only ones youll be able to raise are the core and memory clock. The TDP and voltage have been set manualy in bios higher then the sliders in your OC software can go rendering them useless. What are your max readings in GPU-Z after trying to run firestrike?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@skyberdyne
Both sliders are functional again. 1163-1250mv (+87mv) and 100%-150% (275w-410w).

skyberdyne_mod.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @skyberdyne
> Both sliders are functional again. 1163-1250mv (+87mv) and 100%-150% (275w-410w).
> 
> skyberdyne_mod.zip 146k .zip file


well shoot, why did i never get a fancy sliders enabled bios hahaha







. I need to mess with tweaking bios's more so i can figure all this stuff out and give better advise.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@johnd0e
you can re-enable the power sliders: 100%-124%. Open it with MBT and change the values in table 6.


----------



## ThornTwist

@Mr-Dark,

I think I figured out my problem. I apologize for the confusion, the problem was in fact on my end.

The problem had to do with something with my AB settings. I think it was prolly the hardware polling period that was changed to update too frequently.

I ran some benches without AB and it seemed to run them just fine.

Again, I apologize for any harm I might have done to you or your reputation.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmplpri*
> 
> Hi Dark you modded zotac i gainward cards bios for me for me could you change voltage to 1.255 and 1480 mhz on core on both of them as thats what is stable for me in sli now thx.
> 
> Zotac-980ti--Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Gainward980Ti-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Aaaa and on Gainward voltage and mhz slowing down(on your modded bios ) on zotac its lock could you make its slow down when its not in use as well please.


Hello there

here yo go

Zotac-Gainward-1481---Dark.zip 304k .zip file


Both card now has 1481mhz & 1.255v and both should IDLE at low clock.. but if you have a high Refresh rate monitor one of the card's will stay at high clock.. also make sure Nvidia power set to Adaptive..
Quote:


> cant even make it through firestrike with that bios. i also cant raise max volts any more and the tdp bar only goes to 102% could i get some more info or a more powa


Okay. from MSI AB set the core clock to - 20mhz and try again. once you find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios again for the new clock..

note : No need to adjust the volt/TDP anymore as all effective from the bios.
Quote:


> Hi @Dark,
> 
> I don't mean to be a bother, but this is the first BIOS' you sent me:
> 
> I'm wondering why one says 72000 and the other 36000.
> 
> Can you explain please? I want to understand why there is a difference


Hello

I never change those value as we know those control nothing.. I just leave them alone all the time








Quote:


> your sliders are normal, the only ones youll be able to raise are the core and memory clock. The TDP and voltage have been set manualy in bios higher then the sliders in your OC software can go rendering them useless. What are your max readings in GPU-Z after trying to run firestrike?


+1








Quote:


> well shoot, why did i never get a fancy sliders enabled bios hahaha biggrin.gif. I need to mess with tweaking bios's more so i can figure all this stuff out and give better advise.


That will never work







that bios has 1.250v for all CLK but the 2nd slider has 1.16v as Min value.. the card will ignore that and go straight to CLK74 to pull 1.250v..








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark,
> 
> I think I figured out my problem. I apologize for the confusion, the problem was in fact on my end.
> 
> The problem had to do with something with my AB settings. I think it was prolly the hardware polling period that was changed to update too frequently.
> 
> I ran some benches without AB and it seemed to run them just fine.
> 
> Again, I apologize for any harm I might have done to you or your reputation.


No problem mate. Glad you get all sorted









Make sure you Uninstall MSI AB then clean the Registry and install it again


----------



## BadDog

Dears,

I would like to know the action - Extract the stock bios , we need to disable the GPU. I want to ask if i disabled , will i get black screen? or i need to turn on IGPU and connect to my monitor?

Thanks in advise.


----------



## DeathAngel74

just use latest joe dirt nvflash, disables the driver for you
*nvflash -b stockbios.rom*


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDog*
> 
> Dears,
> 
> I would like to know the action - Extract the stock bios , we need to disable the GPU. I want to ask if i disabled , will i get black screen? or i need to turn on IGPU and connect to my monitor?
> 
> Thanks in advise.


Yes. you should disable the card but you still see the normal windows.. no need for the IGPU... you can use GPU-Z to extract the bios..( check the OP )
Quote:


> just use latest joe dirt nvflash, disables the driver for you
> nvflash -b stockbios.rom


That an good option but Gpu-Z is work just fine to extract the bios


----------



## BadDog

yup, thanks you sir


----------



## BadDog

one more question, if i used msi afterburner to OC before, so that i need to change back the value ( core ,memory clock etc) before extract the bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDog*
> 
> one more question, if i used msi afterburner to OC before, so that i need to change back the value ( core ,memory clock etc) before extract the bios?


MSI AB change nothing in the bios.. its increase the clock as offset.. you should be fine with your setting


----------



## BadDog

ic... i will submit my bios when i off work , thanks mr dark


----------



## BadDog

.


----------



## Grimz Reeper

So after watching vigorously about how to flash BIOS; i decided to try it. Mr-Dark's BIOS are very reputable and thought I'd give it a go. The BIOS seem to work great and compared to my stock clocks there is obviously a significant change.

Stock clocks/settings (original BIOS):



Modded BIOS thanks to Mr-Dark from Overclock.com



So after significantly increasing the clock speeds and memory frequency, along with TDP and all the other changes, i ran a comparison of Unigine Heaven's Benchmark.

Stock clocks/settings (original BIOS):



Modded BIOS thanks to Mr-Dark from Overclock.com



How is my new score compared to others? Is there more head room?


----------



## seven7thirty30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello mate
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA980Ti--Classy--Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that bios need Zero tweak for the above clock


Thanks for the fast reply. Flashed the bios without a problem. Ran Heaven benchmark and didn't notice any deficiencies; however screen did go black and lockup once. I also saw a few stutters. Core temp averaged 40-45C.

Is there anything you can do, and can the base clocks be left at stock with a higher boost or will that affect stability?


----------



## BadDog

hi guys, 980ti core clock 1450 mhz / 1500mhz , will it have a big difference of the fps while gaming?

CPU: i7-4790k


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimz Reeper*
> 
> So after watching vigorously about how to flash BIOS; i decided to try it. Mr-Dark's BIOS are very reputable and thought I'd give it a go. The BIOS seem to work great and compared to my stock clocks there is obviously a significant change.
> 
> Stock clocks/settings (original BIOS):
> 
> 
> 
> Modded BIOS thanks to Mr-Dark from Overclock.com
> 
> 
> 
> So after significantly increasing the clock speeds and memory frequency, along with TDP and all the other changes, i ran a comparison of Unigine Heaven's Benchmark.
> 
> Stock clocks/settings (original BIOS):
> 
> 
> 
> Modded BIOS thanks to Mr-Dark from Overclock.com
> 
> 
> 
> How is my new score compared to others? Is there more head room?


Hello

You can push more from any oc software until the card crash








Quote:


> Thanks for the fast reply. Flashed the bios without a problem. Ran Heaven benchmark and didn't notice any deficiencies; however screen did go black and lockup once. I also saw a few stutters. Core temp averaged 40-45C.
> 
> Is there anything you can do, and can the base clocks be left at stock with a higher boost or will that affect stability?


Hello

sound like the card can't hold on 1506mhz core clock.. from MSI AB set the core to - 20mhz and try again.. once you find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for the new clock..

keep in mind that card need EVGA bot to push the voltage over 1.212v.. also there is no difference between 1506mhz as base clock or as boost the card still idle at low clock as normal








Quote:


> hi guys, 980ti core clock 1450 mhz / 1500mhz , will it have a big difference of the fps while gaming?


Hello

honestly i never played with 980 Ti before so can't comment on that


----------



## BadDog

hello guys,

Do u think using oc software or modded bios is better?

Any pros and cons?

Please advise. many thanks.


----------



## JGIG73

Hi Mr-Dark, wanted to think you for all your work. You modded the BIOS's for my 2 GTX 980's in SLI, and I saw a 6% increase over stock on the Unigine benchmarks. I have a EVGA GTX 970 SC in my second machine with an 83 ASIC. Can you mod this F/W as well? Would appreciate it greatly!

GTX970-ACX.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDog*
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> Do u think using oc software or modded bios is better?
> 
> Any pros and cons?
> 
> Please advise. many thanks.


Hello

custom bios is better for sure as the stock bios has a limit on the voltage/TDP and the stupid boost tech..
Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark, wanted to think you for all your work. You modded the BIOS's for my 2 GTX 980's in SLI, and I saw a 6% increase over stock on the Unigine benchmarks. I have a EVGA GTX 970 SC in my second machine with an 83 ASIC. Can you mod this F/W as well? Would appreciate it greatly! GTX970-ACX.zip 136k .zip f


Hello there

Give this a try

GTX970-ACX----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7 ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & Boost off

that card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the VRM, let's hope it will hold on 1506mhz


----------



## BadDog

Hello Mr.Dark, can you please help me modded my bios? ASIC is 70.1% Model is MSI 980ti golden edition. much appreciated for your help

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDog*
> 
> Hello Mr.Dark, can you please help me modded my bios? ASIC is 70.1% Model is MSI 980ti golden edition. much appreciated for your help
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

MSI980Ti-Golden---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off


----------



## BadDog

Dear Mr.Dark,

Seems my GPU work normally. Many thx:thumb:
Am i still can use MSI afterburner to adjust core clock ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yes, you can


----------



## johnd0e

can also adjust memory clock too.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Bios you last made for me is attached Titan-Xs.zip 301k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. that's old bios there.. I made many change over that for GM200 chip.. its +2 month old right ?
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Titan-X-----Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (150k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & No throttle
> 
> flash and report back
Click to expand...

Seems to be working great with no crashes so far...Thanks again!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mmplpri

Hi again i receive that 2 bios for my zotac and gainward gpu everything ist ok beside on zotac still got 1.274 v instead 1.255 could you check it for me?

Zotac.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yes, you can


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> can also adjust memory clock too.


+1^^
Quote:


> Seems to be working great with no crashes so far...Thanks again!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Glad its work for yo, and you're most welcome
Quote:


> Hi again i receive that 2 bios for my zotac and gainward gpu everything ist ok beside on zotac still got 1.274 v instead 1.255 could you check it for me?
> 
> Zotac.zip 152k .


Hello

the voltage was 1.275v on that bios.. so here yo go

Zotac-1255v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Chaython

Give me a boost? <3

GM204GEFORCEGTX9704GD5TOC.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Give me a boost? <3
> 
> GM204GEFORCEGTX9704GD5TOC.zip 138k .zip file


Here yo go

MSI970----Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## Chaython

It appears to have installed correctly, 
I will bench lil later
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10647227
3dmark reports a lower clock rate of
Core clock 600 MHz Memory bus clock 1,200 MHz| 10810
compared to my afterburner overclock which reported
Core clock 1,298 MHz Memory bus clock 1,883 MHz [Highest achieved stable] 10965
However there are a few other variable changes since the last run, which could make for the difference, I'm less concerned about the score and more so about, the clock reports[?]
____
Clocks remain the same in 3dmark even after software overclocking, however GPUz does report what they should be[?]
I have been randomly bumping up the clocks[without voltage change etc] in Afterburner and am currently at 1557/1942 without artifacts/crashing
brining my firestrike up to 11132 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10647854? [time measure inacurate as I skip the demo by alt tabbing]


----------



## BadDog

Dear Mr.Dark,

I try to run Heaven Benchmark 4.0 at 1506mHz, the images seems broken. I think the clock is not stable for my card?

the default clock is 1506mHz now , but i input the value ( -6 ) in msi ab core clock. The card will run at 1493mHz?

GM200.zip 146k .zip file
 Attached is my original bios. Can you help me finetune the core clock?








Many thanks!


----------



## johnd0e

@BadDog

you can reduce your core clock using the slider, it gives you more then enough in the (-) side to go below stock speeds. or you can have Mr-Dark up your voltage more to try and make the higher clock stable. What GPU temperature are you seeing during the benchmark?


----------



## DeathAngel74

from 1506.5 -13mhz = 1493


----------



## BadDog

Hello, My GPU's temp around 66-74 C when running heaven.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @BadDog
> 
> you can reduce your core clock using the slider, it gives you more then enough in the (-) side to go below stock speeds. or you can have Mr-Dark up your voltage more to try and make the higher clock stable. What GPU temperature are you seeing during the benchmark?


But i just input the value (-6) in msi ab?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> from 1506.5 -13mhz = 1493


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDog*
> 
> Hello, My GPU's temp around 66-74 C when running heaven.


try lowering your memory overclock by like 50MHz and run again see if it changes anything. are you trying to get a game stable over clock or just shooting for benchmark scores?


----------



## BadDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> try lowering your memory overclock by like 50MHz and run again see if it changes anything. are you trying to get a game stable over clock or just shooting for benchmark scores?


yeah,, i have tried lower core clock to run the games, but the card's temp quite hot - reached 75-78 C. My room temp is 17C now.

Should i tune down the voltage?


----------



## DeathAngel74

under-volting usally helps lower temps


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello @Mr-Dark

One more request from me, apparently my card is voltage locked to 1.243v, could you increase this to 1.255v? (I want the limit increased, not the stock voltage to be 1.255v)

GM200-150.zip 194k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDog*
> 
> yeah,, i have tried lower core clock to run the games, but the card's temp quite hot - reached 75-78 C. My room temp is 17C now.
> 
> Should i tune down the voltage?


yes unfortunatly. Unless mr dark can pull off some voodoo magic, im going to have to second what death angel said, lower your voltage to get lower temps and you'll start to become stable.

Even though thermal throttling is turned off in your bios, i believe its the cards Memory that doesnt like being that hot and can cause instability(somebody who's been doing this longer can confirm or deny that). With my cards it seems to be anything over 65c starts to become troublesome with the memory overclock so i try to stay under or around 60c for game stable, but for benchmarking scores ill push everything to the ragged edge. A few times ive been able to get away with running hot and just lowering memory overclock but its hit or miss if that works. lowering voltage is likely your best option.

*EDIT:*

also, i was reffering to your memory clock when i said to lower it by 50 and run again not your core clock.



but that doesnt matter now since your pushing close to 80c and it probly wont help at those temps. Sorry.


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDog*
> 
> yeah,, i have tried lower core clock to run the games, but the card's temp quite hot - reached 75-78 C. My room temp is 17C now.
> 
> Should i tune down the voltage?


Still don't see your problem with those temps?
GPU should handle 91c
My old laptop would run at 120celcius all day everyday


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Still don't see your problem with those temps?
> GPU should handle 91c
> My old laptop would run at 120celcius all day everyday


Different architectures handle different temperatures. Maxwell doesn't like anything over 75 or 80, it throttles seriously afterwards.


----------



## Andy3721

*Mr-Dark*
plz help mod bios for 1500

10639-G98031S0P1.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> It appears to have installed correctly,
> I will bench lil later
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10647227
> 3dmark reports a lower clock rate of
> Core clock 600 MHz Memory bus clock 1,200 MHz| 10810
> compared to my afterburner overclock which reported
> Core clock 1,298 MHz Memory bus clock 1,883 MHz [Highest achieved stable] 10965
> However there are a few other variable changes since the last run, which could make for the difference, I'm less concerned about the score and more so about, the clock reports[?]
> ____
> Clocks remain the same in 3dmark even after software overclocking, however GPUz does report what they should be[?]
> I have been randomly bumping up the clocks[without voltage change etc] in Afterburner and am currently at 1557/1942 without artifacts/crashing
> brining my firestrike up to 11132 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10647854? [time measure inacurate as I skip the demo by alt tabbing]


Hello

I just can't understand your problem. that benchmark's with my bios or ? btw the graphic score in that link is decent for 1550/3700.

Quote:


> Dear Mr.Dark,
> 
> I try to run Heaven Benchmark 4.0 at 1506mHz, the images seems broken. I think the clock is not stable for my card?
> 
> the default clock is 1506mHz now , but i input the value ( -6 ) in msi ab core clock. The card will run at 1493mHz?
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file Attached is my original bios. Can you help me finetune the core clock? rolleyes.gif


Hello

Sound like your chip can't hold on 1506mhz @1.255v.. here is a new bios

MSI980Ti-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & a little aggressive fan curve
Quote:


> Hello @Mr-Dark
> 
> One more request from me, apparently my card is voltage locked to 1.243v, could you increase this to 1.255v? (I want the limit increased, not the stock voltage to be 1.255v)
> 
> GM200-150.zip 194k .zi


Hello there

I'm sorry that will not work.. There is no way to increase the voltage limit for the slider while the rest at stock setting.. to get higher voltage we need to set a specific clock and specific voltage under load.

let me know if that work for you..
Quote:


> yes unfortunatly. Unless mr dark can pull off some voodoo magic, im going to have to second what death angel said, lower your voltage to get lower temps and you'll start to become stable.
> 
> Even though thermal throttling is turned off in your bios, i believe its the cards Memory that doesnt like being that hot and can cause instability(somebody who's been doing this longer can confirm or deny that). With my cards it seems to be anything over 65c starts to become troublesome with the memory overclock so i try to stay under or around 60c for game stable, but for benchmarking scores ill push everything to the ragged edge. A few times ive been able to get away with running hot and just lowering memory overclock but its hit or miss if that works. lowering voltage is likely your best option.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> also, i was reffering to your memory clock when i said to lower it by 50 and run again not your core clock.
> 
> but that doesnt matter now since your pushing close to 80c and it probly wont help at those temps. Sorry. thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif


Hello

the stock fan curve for Gaming card is super lazy.. the fan kick in at 60c and stay under 50% till 75c .. the heatsinck got very hot while the fan's at very low speed..

by the way anything under 80c is fine and will never effect the OC stability but once the core hit 82c or more the card start throttle and crash








Quote:


> Different architectures handle different temperatures. Maxwell doesn't like anything over 75 or 80, it throttles seriously afterwards.


+1 After 80c the gpu start getting mad more and more








Quote:


> Mr-Dark
> plz help mod bios for 1500
> 10639-G98031S0P1.zip


Here yo go

Palit980------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back!


----------



## PedroC1999

Okay then @Mr-Dark Hit me up with one of those OC Bios', try me at 1530Mhz and 1.255v

GM200-150.zip 194k .zip file


Would the Voltage and Clock speeds still be adjustable?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Okay then @Mr-Dark Hit me up with one of those OC Bios', try me at 1530Mhz and 1.255v
> 
> GM200-150.zip 194k .zip file
> 
> 
> Would the Voltage and Clock speeds still be adjustable?


Here yo go

Evga980Ti-Hybrid---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


I change only 2 thing, the core clock to 1531mhz and the voltage to 1.255v


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Okay then @Mr-Dark Hit me up with one of those OC Bios', try me at 1530Mhz and 1.255v
> 
> GM200-150.zip 194k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Would the Voltage and Clock speeds still be adjustable?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Evga980Ti-Hybrid---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> I change only 2 thing, the core clock to 1531mhz and the voltage to 1.255v












Will give it a try now


----------



## Andy3721

*Mr-Dark*
thanks, Monster Hunter Online benchmark stable, I will be tested in games


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will give it a try now


I'm sorry i didn't read that









Yes you still can adjust the core/memory clock as you want from any OC software.. the only thing disabled is the Voltage slider with that bios


----------



## segamega

Mr-Dark please tell me whether such dangerous power limits
340vat (75+150+150) для GTX 970 GAMING 4G not worry?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *segamega*
> 
> Mr-Dark please tell me whether such dangerous power limits
> 340vat (75+150+150) для GTX 970 GAMING 4G not worry?


Hello

Its fine. the 6pin can give up to 150w without a problem.. since the difference between 6pin and 8pin is 2 ground line


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Would the Voltage and Clock speeds still be adjustable?


Voltage slider wont do anything. Your core and memory clock can be raised and lowered as per usual in AB or PX16.

*Edit:*

walked away from computer before i hit submit and Mr-dark beat me to it haha.


----------



## Chaython

NVM what I said earlier, I keep doing more minor bumps now sitting at
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10666565? 11276 [1575/1945]


----------



## PedroC1999

@Mr-Dark

Here we are again, 1531 not quite stable, or is 1506 at that matter, but it was once.

So I'm requesting a 1.255v BIOS with my stock clock speeds.

GM200-150.zip 194k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> NVM what I said earlier, I keep doing more minor bumps now sitting at
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10666565? 11276 [1575/1945]


Pretty good score there








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Here we are again, 1531 not quite stable, or is 1506 at that matter, but it was once.
> 
> So I'm requesting a 1.255v BIOS with my stock clock speeds.
> 
> GM200-150.zip 194k .zip


Hello

stock clock you mean 1279mhz or 1405mhz ? i just need specific clock to done that


----------



## PedroC1999

1140 Core / 1228 Boost / 1342ish KBoost, just the clocks that are already in the BIOS and a voltage of 1.25v

GM200-150.zip 194k .zip file


Also if it aint much hassle, a 1530Mhz BIOS with the max 1.281v aswell would be nice to go alongside the above,


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 1140 Core / 1228 Boost / 1342ish KBoost, just the clocks that are already in the BIOS and a voltage of 1.25v
> 
> GM200-150.zip 194k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also if it aint much hassle, a 1530Mhz BIOS with the max 1.281v aswell would be nice to go alongside the above,


Here yo go

Hybrid---Ti.zip 293k .zip file


2 Bios there as you request


----------



## PedroC1999

Well the 1530MHz is a no go even at 1.28,however 1501 @ 1.255v seams stable, any chance on a 1.25v version of the one you just gave me? (on Mobile, can't relink, 1341MHz and 1.25v)


----------



## AceIsme

Great work here Mr-Dark. If there is not too much trouble, could you please see what you can do with my EVGA-980Ti Classified. I would like to keep the temps around 70C-75C during benching in an Obsidian 450D case, so a nice fan curve will also help. I understand that the voltage can't be adjusted on these cards. Is that correct? If that's the case, how can the clocks be increased and remain stable? Anyway, we'll see how it goes. My ASIC is 69.8%.

EVGA980ti-Classy_Original.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Well the 1530MHz is a no go even at 1.28,however 1501 @ 1.255v seams stable, any chance on a 1.25v version of the one you just gave me? (on Mobile, can't relink, 1341MHz and 1.25v)


Hello

If you look around almost all card here is stable at my first bios i gave all the time.which has 1506/3700/1250v its not a random clock by me but that's after around 6 month helping people with there card and found many card will stop scale after 1506mhz so i set that as base









Here is a bios for daily usage (need Zero tweak )

Hybrid----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle









Quote:


> Great work here Mr-Dark. If there is not too much trouble, could you please see what you can do with my EVGA-980Ti Classified. I would like to keep the temps around 70C-75C during benching in an Obsidian 450D case, so a nice fan curve will also help. I understand that the voltage can't be adjusted on these cards. Is that correct? If that's the case, how can the clocks be increased and remain stable? Anyway, we'll see how it goes. My ASIC is 69.8%.
> 
> EVGA980ti-Classy_Original.zip


Hello

Give this a try

Classy-980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & Boost off..

your card need the EVGA bot to increase the voltage over 1.212v, but some card clock just fine at 1.212v


----------



## BadDog

Hello Mr.Dark, when i flashed the modded bios, GPU's temp become higher (75-78C) is because of the voltage? (1.255v)
Because i run then benchmark with stock bios & fans curve, the temp of gpu only get 66-70C only. The voltage is 1.218v. Sometimes 1.237v.

Can you help me modded a bios with boost off / voltage - 1.218v or 1.237v??
Core clock: 1450mHz








I only want to keep the temp around 60-70c while gaming..








Thanks a lot!

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mertymen2010

Hey Mr Dark. What is the MAX Safe voltage for my gpu? Its air cooled in my alienware graphics amplifier. EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ (06G-P4-4995-KR)

Also, im getting the hang of this maxwell bios tweaker thanks to you!!!







but is there noway to just unlock the voltage slider in precision x so i dont have to use my overclock settings everytime?

Thanks dude


----------



## OcSlave

GM200gbxtreme980ti.zip 147k .zip file


Hi, could I have the following please for a gigabyte gtx 980ti xtreme gaming

2-Increase the TDP limit

3-Increase the voltage

7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!

Thankyou

I also have a card with a ln2 bios if anybody would like to tinker with that, as long as its ok to add the extra pci-e power cable on air, I shouldn't see why not but hey who knows cos I certainly don't.


----------



## seven7thirty30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> sound like the card can't hold on 1506mhz core clock.. from MSI AB set the core to - 20mhz and try again.. once you find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for the new clock..
> 
> keep in mind that card need EVGA bot to push the voltage over 1.212v.. also there is no difference between 1506mhz as base clock or as boost the card still idle at low clock as normal


I went -20mhz on the core. Ran Heaven and played ROTR for an hour. Temps peaked at 45C and everything looked stable.


----------



## elscartoloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the 970 fans spin ? can smell any burned plastic or something ? that super strange honestly... never seen such a thing happen for any one


In the interest of keeping you updated.

Card went through RMA process today and a new one is being shipped. They did not provide any insight to what was wrong; "defective card, replacement card will be shipped"
This was the resellers RMA, so it did not get sent to the manufacturer gainward.

I was not able to flash back to the stock bios no matter my attempts(card swap in DOS with pc on / blind flash with bootable USB and autoexec.bat).
So the card was completely dead. Fan kept spinning though.

What did i learn from this?
Im going to stick to gigabyte, my old card is still going strong even though its been overclocked since i bought it a long time ago


----------



## KS81

Im looking for a custom BIOS for my MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming 6G.
I have watercooling, EK block, D5 pump and a massive MO-RA 9*140mm radiator.
My card runs 1560 (in-game boost) on stock BIOS.

I really dont know what to ask for. More voltage, increase TDP? I just want to be able to overclock it more. When I max the stock BIOS by card run at 38°C under stress (23°C ambient, Firestrike Extreme), so there should be some headroom here.

Hope someone takes the time to help









GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## microtech

Hey Mr Dark thanks for all your help!

Not sure if you remember me but I am using an Asus Strix 980 TI with a bios you set to 1493 / 4000. Everything has been great with it except for one very odd thing.

Once in a while when the monitor turns itself off (goes to sleep basically, but just the monitor, I have sleep disabled on my system, monitor turn off after 15 minutes) and then I go to wake the monitor back up, it will come on and be extremely blurry looking. I'll have to restart the system for it to get back to being clear again. I am using a display port cable and have actually already ordered a new cable to try just in case somehow it is the cable.

If I unplug the cable when it happens then plug it back in suddenly the monitor won't come back on at all until I reset the system.

Very strange and I am hoping it is just a funky display port cable.

Do you think somehow the overclock could cause this? The card would be sitting idle when this happens, power settings are set to normal. I can't figure out if it is the card or the cable, I don't think it could be the monitor.

Thanks for your help good sir!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I doubt its the overclock. Try with the stock bios, a different cable. Can you try HDMI? More than likely, its the DP cable.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I doubt its the overclock. Try with the stock bios, a different cable. Can you try HDMI? More than likely, its the DP cable.


Cool thanks for your reply, I suspect the cable too, I don't even remember where I got this cable.

I'll try it when it comes, fingers crossed!


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Classy-980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & Boost off..
> 
> your card need the EVGA bot to increase the voltage over 1.212v, but some card clock just fine at 1.212v


Thanks for that. Any chance I could have a fan curve that you know would keep these Classy cards cool enough?

Classy-980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Lord of meat

Just realized i posted it by accident in the owners page.

was testing a new oc. can a display driver crash relate to memory?
was testing ROTTR after 2 hours display driver crashed and recovered.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Will answer all Today as i'm away from my PC now


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Just realized i posted it by accident in the owners page.
> 
> was testing a new oc. can a display driver crash relate to memory?
> was testing ROTTR after 2 hours display driver crashed and recovered.


Yes it can be


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Hello Mr.Dark, when i flashed the modded bios, GPU's temp become higher (75-78C) is because of the voltage? (1.255v)
> Because i run then benchmark with stock bios & fans curve, the temp of gpu only get 66-70C only. The voltage is 1.218v. Sometimes 1.237v.
> 
> Can you help me modded a bios with boost off / voltage - 1.218v or 1.237v??
> Core clock: 1450mHz tongue.gif
> I only want to keep the temp around 60-70c while gaming.. smile.gif
> Thanks a lot!
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Here yo go

MSI980Ti-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

1455mhz / 1.22v
Quote:


> Hey Mr Dark. What is the MAX Safe voltage for my gpu? Its air cooled in my alienware graphics amplifier. EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ (06G-P4-4995-KR)
> 
> Also, im getting the hang of this maxwell bios tweaker thanks to you!!! smile.gif but is there noway to just unlock the voltage slider in precision x so i dont have to use my overclock settings everytime?
> 
> Thanks dude


If you can keep it under 80c then 1.3v is fine..

Yes you can do that, upload the stock bios and tell me about the stable clock/voltage so i can adjust the bios for you
Quote:


> GM200gbxtreme980ti.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Hi, could I have the following please for a gigabyte gtx 980ti xtreme gaming
> 
> 2-Increase the TDP limit
> 
> 3-Increase the voltage
> 
> 7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> I also have a card with a ln2 bios if anybody would like to tinker with that, as long as its ok to add the extra pci-e power cable on air, I shouldn't see why not but hey who knows cos I certainly don't.


Hello

I can't increase the voltage limit from OC software. i can increase the voltage and set a specific clock so once the card under load it will go to that voltage/clock set by me in the bios

let me know if that okay for yo
Quote:


> I went -20mhz on the core. Ran Heaven and played ROTR for an hour. Temps peaked at 45C and everything looked stable.


Hello

Upload the bios i gave to yo so i can adjust it for the new clock








Quote:


> In the interest of keeping you updated.
> 
> Card went through RMA process today and a new one is being shipped. They did not provide any insight to what was wrong; "defective card, replacement card will be shipped"
> This was the resellers RMA, so it did not get sent to the manufacturer gainward.
> 
> I was not able to flash back to the stock bios no matter my attempts(card swap in DOS with pc on / blind flash with bootable USB and autoexec.bat).
> So the card was completely dead. Fan kept spinning though.
> 
> What did i learn from this?
> Im going to stick to gigabyte, my old card is still going strong even though its been overclocked since i bought it a long time ago smile.gif[/QUOTE
> 
> I tell you before, what happen with yo is strange. i have no idea about that..
> 
> GL with a new card, hope you got a decent card from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking for a custom BIOS for my MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming 6G.
> I have watercooling, EK block, D5 pump and a massive MO-RA 9*140mm radiator.
> My card runs 1560 (in-game boost) on stock BIOS.
> 
> I really dont know what to ask for. More voltage, increase TDP? I just want to be able to overclock it more. When I max the stock BIOS by card run at 38°C under stress (23°C ambient, Firestrike Extreme), so there should be some headroom here.
> 
> Hope someone takes the time to help smile.gif
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip
> 
> 
> 
> Here yo fo
> 
> MSI980Ti--H2O---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & Boost off
> 
> flash and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mr Dark thanks for all your help!
> 
> Not sure if you remember me but I am using an Asus Strix 980 TI with a bios you set to 1493 / 4000. Everything has been great with it except for one very odd thing.
> 
> Once in a while when the monitor turns itself off (goes to sleep basically, but just the monitor, I have sleep disabled on my system, monitor turn off after 15 minutes) and then I go to wake the monitor back up, it will come on and be extremely blurry looking. I'll have to restart the system for it to get back to being clear again. I am using a display port cable and have actually already ordered a new cable to try just in case somehow it is the cable.
> 
> If I unplug the cable when it happens then plug it back in suddenly the monitor won't come back on at all until I reset the system.
> 
> Very strange and I am hoping it is just a funky display port cable.
> 
> Do you think somehow the overclock could cause this? The card would be sitting idle when this happens, power settings are set to normal. I can't figure out if it is the card or the cable, I don't think it could be the monitor.
> 
> Thanks for your help good sir!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> Set the core clock to -30mhz from MSI AB and set the power plan to High performance and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Any chance I could have a fan curve that you know would keep these Classy cards cool enough?
> 
> Classy-980Ti----Dark.zip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Classy-Fan-Curve.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized i posted it by accident in the owners page.
> 
> was testing a new oc. can a display driver crash relate to memory?
> was testing ROTTR after 2 hours display driver crashed and recovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> No. unstable memory will give you a Artifact or black/Green screen.. its the core
Click to expand...


----------



## seven7thirty30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Upload the bios i gave to yo so i can adjust it for the new clock


 EVGA980Ti--Classy--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mertymen2010

Quote:


> Quote:
> Hey Mr Dark. What is the MAX Safe voltage for my gpu? Its air cooled in my alienware graphics amplifier. EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ (06G-P4-4995-KR)
> 
> Also, im getting the hang of this maxwell bios tweaker thanks to you!!! smile.gif but is there noway to just unlock the voltage slider in precision x so i dont have to use my overclock settings everytime?
> 
> Thanks dude
> 
> If you can keep it under 80c then 1.3v is fine..
> 
> Yes you can do that, upload the stock bios and tell me about the stable clock/voltage so i can adjust the bios for you


You are the man! Here is my stock bios again.

GM200.zip 147k .zip file

Here is a stable Overclock that you sent me and I have tweaked.

Dark-OC.zip 147k .zip file

And another

My-OC.zip 147k .zip file


I just want a bios that is all stock but the voltage can be adjusted from stock and up to 1.30 v just using precision x or another tweaking softer. At the moment I cant go past 1.224v with precision x. I can change clocks, etc.
So that way I can use precision x to overclock as much as I need without having to use ONLY the highest voltage or flash other bios.

Thank you very much!!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelYoung

Been mucking about with the overclock again and seem to have stability at 147MHz and stock memory clock, not too fussed about the memory clock as it doesn't seem to make a huge difference (+250 in unigine gave me an extra 1-2FPS!!). Also chagned airflow a bit in my case set a more aggressive fan profile.

Could I have a bios for 1473MHz, with the voltage just one step down from 1.268?

Cheers!

GM200STRIX.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## PedroC1999

Memory +400 resulted in a Valley score 300points higher, just saying


----------



## MichaelYoung

Well it really doesn't change the FPS in games so I'm not that bothered!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven7thirty30*
> 
> EVGA980Ti--Classy--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Here yo go

EVGA980Ti--1481--Dark.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> You are the man! Here is my stock bios again. GM200.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> I just want a bios that is all stock but the voltage can be adjusted from stock and up to 1.30 v just using precision x or another tweaking softer. At the moment I cant go past 1.224v with precision x. I can change clocks, etc.
> So that way I can use precision x to overclock as much as I need without having to use ONLY the highest voltage or flash other bios.
> 
> Thank you very much!!!!!!!


Hello

I'm sorry, no way to unlock the voltage slider to 1.30v.. to get a higher voltage we should locked the volage/clock at specific level so the card hit that under load..

I can do 1405mhz/1.28v and you can push the card from any OC software to the limit. is that okay ?
Quote:


> Been mucking about with the overclock again and seem to have stability at 147MHz and stock memory clock, not too fussed about the memory clock as it doesn't seem to make a huge difference (+250 in unigine gave me an extra 1-2FPS!!). Also chagned airflow a bit in my case set a more aggressive fan profile.
> 
> Could I have a bios for 1473MHz, with the voltage just one step down from 1.268?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> GM200STRIX.zip 153k .zip f


Here yo go

Strix980Ti-1481--Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & stock memory & 1.262v & higher TDP & No throttle
Quote:


> Memory +400 resulted in a Valley score 300points higher, just saying


Yea. memory OC help valley score


----------



## Mertymen2010

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> I'm sorry, no way to unlock the voltage slider to 1.30v.. to get a higher voltage we should locked the volage/clock at specific level so the card hit that under load..
> 
> I can do 1405mhz/1.28v and you can push the card from any OC software to the limit. is that okay ?


Thant would be great !!









My stock voltage is 1.168........ and precision should allow it to go to 1.255 as it says (+87) at the top of the slider but wont go any higher when it gets to 1.224 (+37)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mertymen2010*
> 
> Thant would be great !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stock voltage is 1.168........ and precision should allow it to go to 1.255 as it says (+87) at the top of the slider but wont go any higher when it gets to 1.224 (+37)


That's the limit on the stock bios, Here yo go 1405/1.275v

E980Ti-------Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)


----------



## Mertymen2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's the limit on the stock bios, Here yo go 1405/1.275v
> 
> E980Ti-------Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)


Thank you very much!! One more thing..... I know im a pain. How do you unlock the voltage sliders when you modify our bios? I would love to try to create my own one day using the knowledge I have gained from you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mertymen2010*
> 
> Thank you very much!! One more thing..... I know im a pain. How do you unlock the voltage sliders when you modify our bios? I would love to try to create my own one day using the knowledge I have gained from you


Yes. voltage slider unlocked.. you can change the voltage by changing all 1.256v value to the new value you want.

You're most welcome, all OCN member's welcome


----------



## seven7thirty30

Good looking out, Dark. BIOS is stable. Thanks again!


----------



## brazilianloser

I have read and seen the video but I am not sure on what to really ask for...









Here is my stock bios for my EVGA GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4995-KR

GM200.zip 152k .zip file

I am using Afterburner at the moment and the card is being watercooled.

So I guess hit me up with a bios that will allow for a more freely oc without going over the top. Temperatures at stock settings while under stress never pass 35C and with a minor overclock I get right by 40C... So I take it I got plenty of headroom to pump in a little more power.
I guess a unlocked voltage slider and a higher power limit...

Let me know if I need more info in my request.


----------



## Koeitje

Can you give me 125 watts on the 6 pin and the option to use the voltage slider in AB (with 100% being the same as stock). Voltage doesn't need to be raised, it seems to go high enough on stock. I'm going to use kboost to find the maximum boost to lock to.

GM204stock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## KS81

@Mr-Dark

Thank you for the BIOS. It worked fine. However, I was not able to OC any more, about 13mhz







Anything over 1570 and Firestrike Extreme crashes.
But, when running stock BIOS @1557 I had some artifact in games (even if it was stable in F S). These are gone with the increase of the voltage on the modified BIOS.
I have not yet tried any higher clock then 1570 in games, maybe it will work.
Temps are still in low 40's (celcius) so no worries there.

Edit:
3D Mark score
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7503528

Cant beat my 780 Classified SLI setup. But pretty close. 980 TI is a nice card.


----------



## Regent

Would it be possible to have a non UEFI bios made if I uploaded the stock bios from an GTX 980TI Classified or would that be beyond the scope of a custom bios? Think I may have a conflict with the new card and my x58 system.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I have read and seen the video but I am not sure on what to really ask for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my stock bios for my EVGA GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4995-KR
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> I am using Afterburner at the moment and the card is being watercooled.
> 
> So I guess hit me up with a bios that will allow for a more freely oc without going over the top. Temperatures at stock settings while under stress never pass 35C and with a minor overclock I get right by 40C... So I take it I got plenty of headroom to pump in a little more power.
> I guess a unlocked voltage slider and a higher power limit...
> 
> Let me know if I need more info in my request.


Hello

Give this a try

EVGA980ti----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

keep in mind my bios need Zero tweak as all effective from the bios








Quote:


> Can you give me 125 watts on the 6 pin and the option to use the voltage slider in AB (with 100% being the same as stock). Voltage doesn't need to be raised, it seems to go high enough on stock. I'm going to use kboost to find the maximum boost to lock to.
> 
> GM204stock.zip


Here yo go

GM204--TDP.zip 136k .zip file


125w on the 6pin & TDP slider up to 150%
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Thank you for the BIOS. It worked fine. However, I was not able to OC any more, about 13mhz frown.gif Anything over 1570 and Firestrike Extreme crashes.
> But, when running stock BIOS @1557 I had some artifact in games (even if it was stable in F S). These are gone with the increase of the voltage on the modified BIOS.
> I have not yet tried any higher clock then 1570 in games, maybe it will work.
> Temps are still in low 40's (celcius) so no worries there.
> 
> Edit:
> 3D Mark score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7503528
> 
> Cant beat my 780 Classified SLI setup. But pretty close. 980 TI is a nice card.


Honestly 1570/8000 is a monster OC on 980 Ti card.. its very hard to push over 1500mhz on a full GM200 chip








Quote:


> Would it be possible to have a non UEFI bios made if I uploaded the stock bios from an GTX 980TI Classified or would that be beyond the scope of a custom bios? Think I may have a conflict with the new card and my x58 system.


Hello

No option for that from MBT. I believe that need another bios hack tool but i have no idea about that.. Sorry mate


----------



## SkyFred

Hello Mr. Dark, could you please see what you can do for my little gaming/folding MSI GTX 970 with 64.5% ASIC ?








I'm not shooting for benchmark scores, I'd just like to see how much PPD I can squeeze of it (involving 24/7 stability).

SkyFredGM204_MSI_Gaming_stock.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark, could you please see what you can do for my little gaming/folding MSI GTX 970 with 64.5% ASIC ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not shooting for benchmark scores, I'd just like to see how much PPD I can squeeze of it (involving 24/7 stability).
> 
> SkyFredGM204_MSI_Gaming_stock.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

Last bios before sleep









MSI_Gaming_970-Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & Boost off & higher TDP limit


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No. unstable memory will give you a Artifact or black/Green screen.. its the core


Will increasing the wattage help? i got it set at 375. i tired increasing the voltage but me thinks i might have reached the limit. on the other hand the memory now is at 3950, i dont mind dropping the mem down if that will help. (i just like the number)

Just had a 3 hour session gpu ran at 1519 memory at 3950 no crashes.


----------



## brazilianloser

Well so far so good. Didn't had too much time to play around with it but so far it increased my Firestrike Extreme scores from 8199 to 9323 and Ultra from 4829 to 5033 (without crashing, black screens, green screens or artifacts). And I take these scores could be higher since I have my cpu clocked a little lower then when I previously run these tests. Temperature still right at 40~42c only...

But yeah it passes Firestrike no problem, no freezes, no artifacts but it struggles through basic Valley. So not sure. I even run Kombuster and it seemed to handle it just fine. Any opinions?


----------



## AceIsme

Anyone know what the maximum stock fan RPM can be obtained from a EVGA 980Ti Classified?


----------



## eewqtw

Hi Mr. Dark can you make the galax gtx 980 ti oc 6gb ddr5 bios to me? thank you!

here is the bios file

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Will increasing the wattage help? i got it set at 375. i tired increasing the voltage but me thinks i might have reached the limit. on the other hand the memory now is at 3950, i dont mind dropping the mem down if that will help. (i just like the number)
> 
> Just had a 3 hour session gpu ran at 1519 memory at 3950 no crashes.


Hello

If the card hit the power limit then the core will throttle, its the core Unstable drop it 10mhz and try again...
Quote:


> Well so far so good. Didn't had too much time to play around with it but so far it increased my Firestrike Extreme scores from 8199 to 9323 and Ultra from 4829 to 5033 (without crashing, black screens, green screens or artifacts). And I take these scores could be higher since I have my cpu clocked a little lower then when I previously run these tests. Temperature still right at 40~42c only...
> 
> But yeah it passes Firestrike no problem, no freezes, no artifacts but it struggles through basic Valley. So not sure. I even run Kombuster and it seemed to handle it just fine. Any opinions?


Sound stable for me , try some games to make sure its stable
Quote:


> Anyone know what the maximum stock fan RPM can be obtained from a EVGA 980Ti Classified?


Around 3k
Quote:


> Hi Mr. Dark can you make the galax gtx 980 ti oc 6gb ddr5 bios to me? thank you!
> 
> here is the bios file
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

GTX980Ti-Galax---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## tommy5522

Hello Mr.Dark,

I an new to overclock my gpu and want to flash my bios, hope for your help








Can you please help me
1.) disable the boost
2.) unlock the slider of power limit in MSI AB
3.) set a stable core clock & memory clock








4.) Unlock the hidden voltage slider in MSI AB

PS. I would like to adjust in MSI AB because of summer is coming..then i think the card will getting high temperature

Attached my bios for your action

GM200--Tommy.zip 146k .zip file

My card is 980ti msi gaming , ASIC is 70%
Thank you !


----------



## krillz0

Hi Mr.Dark,

Been runnin your bios for a long time now, but have some stability issue in some games.
could you make it:
1450/4000
whit max volt?
its under water, so no temp issue









Now it's running 1519/4005 @ 1.2740v
980 ti Ref

Bios to mod:

GM200OC.zip 152k .zip file


Thank you again


----------



## brazilianloser

@Mr-Dark
Alright sorry for bothering again. So yeah it seems solid so far. Run a few more Firestrike runs and played a few games without a single problem at all. So far so good and temperatures are still darn amazing at 40c.

Now would be risky to try to push the memory to around 4k? and maybe a very tine push on the Core clock too. It just feels like I got a little bit of headroom.

Here is a screenshot of the system running Kombustor at 1080p and GPUZ sensor info to maybe guide you to the sweet spot.


The modded bios you gave me

EVGA980ti----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## galletabah

Hi men!
My gpu crash in arma 3 always, and cant put it to 1470mhz

do you can unlock vcore for more oc? i want the max posible

Thanks!

(mi gpu is a gigabyte gtx 980 ref 6+6pin)

ROM980GIGABYTEORIGINAL.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Koeitje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GM204--TDP.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 125w on the 6pin & TDP slider up to 150%


Something weird is going on. If I boost the voltage Precision X it goes to 1.2620 according to GPU-Z. That's what the stock bios also did. But it always went down under load. The same thing is happening now. I don't hit the max TDP but when I load Firestrike it goes down to 1.2370 (or something). What is going on?

I guess the voltage table needs to be adjusted? I can't find my max clock at this rate because I can't get the voltage in that I want.


----------



## MichaelYoung

Think I've got this stable, can I have a bios for +1468MHz, stock memory and 1.268v?

Thanks for all your help and patience!

GM200STRIX.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy5522*
> 
> Hello Mr.Dark,
> 
> I an new to overclock my gpu and want to flash my bios, hope for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help me
> 1.) disable the boost
> 2.) unlock the slider of power limit in MSI AB
> 3.) set a stable core clock & memory clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Unlock the hidden voltage slider in MSI AB
> 
> PS. I would like to adjust in MSI AB because of summer is coming..then i think the card will getting high temperature
> 
> Attached my bios for your action
> 
> GM200--Tommy.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> My card is 980ti msi gaming , ASIC is 70%
> Thank you !


Hello there. Welcome to OCN









I can done all of that but one problem,the voltage slider will not work anymore. we should set a specific voltage and specific clock to avoid any instability









Tell me about voltage that will be fine for yo, so i can help









Quote:


> Hi Mr.Dark,
> 
> Been runnin your bios for a long time now, but have some stability issue in some games.
> could you make it:
> 1450/4000
> whit max volt?
> its under water, so no temp issue Snorkle.gif
> 
> Now it's running 1519/4005 @ 1.2740v
> 980 ti Ref
> 
> Bios to mod: GM200OC.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Thank you again thumb.gif


Hello there

Give this a try

980Ti--Ref---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz& 4ghz memory& 1.275v & higher TDP limit & No throttle
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> Alright sorry for bothering again. So yeah it seems solid so far. Run a few more Firestrike runs and played a few games without a single problem at all. So far so good and temperatures are still darn amazing at 40c.
> 
> Now would be risky to try to push the memory to around 4k? and maybe a very tine push on the Core clock too. It just feels like I got a little bit of headroom.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the system running Kombustor at 1080p and GPUZ sensor info to maybe guide you to the sweet spot.
> 
> The modded bios you gave me EVGA980ti----Dark.zip 15


Hello there

Yes. you can try to push the memory farther from MSI AB.. once you finish the memory to 4Ghz start with core until you crash.

and please stay away from MSI Kombustor as that one push the power draw to high level








Quote:


> Hi men!
> My gpu crash in arma 3 always, and cant put it to 1470mhz
> 
> do you can unlock vcore for more oc? i want the max posible
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (mi gpu is a gigabyte gtx 980 ref 6+6pin)
> ROM980GIGABYTEORIGINAL


Hello there

Give this a try

980-GIGABYTE-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & Boost off
Quote:


> Something weird is going on. If I boost the voltage Precision X it goes to 1.2620 according to GPU-Z. That's what the stock bios also did. But it always went down under load. The same thing is happening now. I don't hit the max TDP but when I load Firestrike it goes down to 1.2370 (or something). What is going on?
> 
> I guess the voltage table needs to be adjusted? I can't find my max clock at this rate because I can't get the voltage in that I want.


Hello

You request an TDP unlock only. so the card still throttle as normal..

if you wan a good OC bios you should tell me a specific voltage/clock to start with








Quote:


> Think I've got this stable, can I have a bios for +1468MHz, stock memory and 1.268v?
> 
> Thanks for all your help and patience!
> 
> GM200STRIX.zip 153k .zip file


Here yo go









Strix980Ti--1468---Dark.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Koeitje

Ah yeah, I didn't expect it to throttle like that. I want it to go to 1.262 above a 1500mhz boost with no flashed in OC. Is that possible?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeitje*
> 
> Ah yeah, I didn't expect it to throttle like that. I want it to go to 1.262 above a 1500mhz boost with no flashed in OC. Is that possible?


That's possible, but what you mean by "No flashed in OC " ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think he means a way to rig the card to boost to 1500+, without turning boost off or "baking in" the clocks.


----------



## Koeitje

I just want to start at stock values for clockspeed and just OC using software.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Here yo go

GM204---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core **** 1405mhz & 1.262v.. push it from any OC software as you want


----------



## Koeitje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM204---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core **** 1405mhz & 1.262v.. push it from any OC software as you want


Nice, I'll test it tomorow. Already ran Firestrike Demo Extreme for 20 min @ 1548mhz @ 1.2370 (memory untouched). Higher boost makes it crash after a couple of minutes. Hope that more voltage helps







. Gets me a graphics score of 13149 already. Not bad.


----------



## brazilianloser

Understood. Re-installed Afterburner and now running smoothly at 1516/4257. And still only hitting about 39c after running Valley for about half an hour.


----------



## tommy5522

Hello Mr.Dark,

So can you help me keep stock voltage & 1429mHz core clock?

Also please set boost off & unlock the slider of power limit in MSI AB. Thank you!









GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## TomashT

If it hasn't been done yet, and if possible, I'd like one for my STRIX 980s.

ASUS980STRIX.zip 137k .zip file


Thank you.


----------



## SkyFred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark, could you please see what you can do for my little gaming/folding MSI GTX 970 with 64.5% ASIC ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not shooting for benchmark scores, I'd just like to see how much PPD I can squeeze of it (involving 24/7 stability).
> 
> SkyFredGM204_MSI_Gaming_stock.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Last bios before sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI_Gaming_970-Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & Boost off & higher TDP limit
Click to expand...

Firestrike crashed with these settings, so I lowered the core in AB (-10) and it jumped down to 1493mhz (instead of 1496, weird.. ).
@1493mhz, overnight [email protected] test OK, no issues at all, as the memory is barely used.

However, I noticed very few artifacts from time to time when playing Assassin's Creed Syndicate, and during Valley benchmark.

I guess my card is quite a bad overclocker. So, could it be more voltage is required or just lowering the core and memory a bit?


----------



## Koeitje

First part is Metro Redux benchmark, second part Valley Benchmark (Firestrike shows the same as Valley). This means the card is throttling due to not enough load? It says PwR, but MSI Kombustor doesn't throttle and hits the same TDP%.

edit: I've seen it throttle in firestrike to now. Seems to be temp related, because with a custom profile it doesn't happen. I think I'll flash in a new fan profile.


----------



## galletabah

mi friend have a 970 gigabyte and cant reach 1487 mhz
do you can give him more oc?

GM204.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Tim Drake

Hey Mr-Dark, me again. Could you edit this BIOS for the voltage to be 1.18v?

Thanks!

1.18vBIOS.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## drdrache

hey Mr Dark!
I had you do a Zotac 980TI AMP! EXTREME bios - (First Attachment)

I had a friend buy the same card, and his came with a newer Bios - (2nd attachment dated 2-11-16)

could I get a MR.Dark version of the 2nd one to match the first? thanks!

GM200-MRDARK-90tiAMPEX.zip 152k .zip file


980ti-amp-ex-2-11-16.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## amonakira

hi all, someone can help me or explain me if is possible mod bios for 980ti strix last version (voltage locked),,,but i dont want unlock voltage...just asking if is possible mod power limit to 120%-130%, standard is 110% or if is possible mod it to avoid throttle at 67c) i lost -13mhz on full load.

thx

here my bios

980tidc3ocstrix.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeitje*
> 
> Nice, I'll test it tomorow. Already ran Firestrike Demo Extreme for 20 min @ 1548mhz @ 1.2370 (memory untouched). Higher boost makes it crash after a couple of minutes. Hope that more voltage helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Gets me a graphics score of 13149 already. Not bad.


Glad its work for you









Quote:


> Understood. Re-installed Afterburner and now running smoothly at 1516/4257. And still only hitting about 39c after running Valley for about half an hour. thumb.gif


Very good OC mate. keep it a live








Quote:


> Hello Mr.Dark,
> 
> So can you help me keep stock voltage & 1429mHz core clock?
> 
> Also please set boost off & unlock the slider of power limit in MSI AB. Thank you! rolleyes.gif
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Here yo go









GM200---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Quote:


> If it hasn't been done yet, and if possible, I'd like one for my STRIX 980s.
> 
> ASUS980STRIX.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Thank you.


Here yo go

ASUS980STRIX---Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Firestrike crashed with these settings, so I lowered the core in AB (-10) and it jumped down to 1493mhz (instead of 1496, weird.. ).
> @1493mhz, overnight [email protected] test OK, no issues at all, as the memory is barely used.
> 
> However, I noticed very few artifacts from time to time when playing Assassin's Creed Syndicate, and during Valley benchmark.
> 
> I guess my card is quite a bad overclocker. So, could it be more voltage is required or just lowering the core and memory a bit?


Sound like bad chip to me. lets try higher Voltage

MSI970------Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 1.275v
Quote:


> First part is Metro Redux benchmark, second part Valley Benchmark (Firestrike shows the same as Valley). This means the card is throttling due to not enough load? It says PwR, but MSI Kombustor doesn't throttle and hits the same TDP%.
> 
> edit: I've seen it throttle in firestrike to now. Seems to be temp related, because with a custom profile it doesn't happen. I think I'll flash in a new fan profile.


Which card is that exactly ? btw keep the temp under 80c to avoid instability..

also stay away from Kombustor that one push the VRM to the limit, from your report sound like the core clock unstable.. drop it 15mhz and try again
Quote:


> mi friend have a 970 gigabyte and cant reach 1487 mhz
> do you can give him more oc?
> GM204.zip 135k .zip f


Here yo go

MSI970-1506--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark, me again. Could you edit this BIOS for the voltage to be 1.18v?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 1.18vBIOS.zip 137


Hello there

Give this a try

Asus980---Dark.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> hey Mr Dark!
> I had you do a Zotac 980TI AMP! EXTREME bios - (First Attachment)
> 
> I had a friend buy the same card, and his came with a newer Bios - (2nd attachment dated 2-11-16)
> 
> could I get a MR.Dark version of the 2nd one to match the first? thanks!
> 
> GM200-MRDARK-90tiAMPEX.zip 152k .zip file
> 980ti-amp-ex-2-11-16.zip 146k .


hello there

here its

980Ti-AMP-New--Dark.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> hi all, someone can help me or explain me if is possible mod bios for 980ti strix last version (voltage locked),,,but i dont want unlock voltage...just asking if is possible mod power limit to 120%-130%, standard is 110% or if is possible mod it to avoid throttle at 67c) i lost -13mhz on full load.
> 
> thx
> 
> here my bios
> 
> 980tidc3ocstrix.zip 14


Hello there

here is the best bios for the Strix

Strix-980Ti---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & no throttle at 67c

that bios need Zero tweak as all effective from the bios & use any OC software to push the card to the limit


----------



## amonakira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> here is the best bios for the Strix
> 
> Strix-980Ti---Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & no throttle at 67c
> 
> that bios need Zero tweak as all effective from the bios & use any OC software to push the card to the limit


thx mate, but its my own modded bios or is a bios already modded? because i know my version isnt compatible with b2 strix bios and I do not want to make a mistake









I'm just asking for clarification ^^


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amonakira*
> 
> thx mate, but its my own modded bios or is a bios already modded? because i know my version isnt compatible with b2 strix bios and I do not want to make a mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just asking for clarification ^^


Its your bios + custom setting


----------



## amonakira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its your bios + custom setting


with nvflash w10 i get this error (cmd admin)

Cattura.JPG 85k .JPG file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amonakira*
> 
> with nvflash w10 i get this error (cmd admin)
> 
> Cattura.JPG 85k .JPG file


Use this command

nvflash --protectoff


----------



## OcSlave

Thanks Mr Dark for offering to set my clocks ect.
Luckily I found a modded bios in the g1 thread that gives extra voltage


----------



## amonakira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Use this command
> 
> nvflash --protectoff


worked fine, i have flashed and tried new bios...no more throttle -13mhz but now i use 1.212v for my setting 1500/2000 = +temp c°, its possible fix only throttle -13mhz 67° temp and use default voltage...my strix support 1500/2000 with vdef 1.187v and if i try undervolt on msi afterburner dont take effect and reset always on +0.

i mean, its better 1500/2000 with 1.187v instead 1.212v for temp right?


----------



## galletabah

my friend has a gigabyte 970, and you give me a msi bios, its correct?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amonakira*
> 
> worked fine, i have flashed and tried new bios...no more throttle -13mhz but now i use 1.212v for my setting 1500/2000 = +temp c°, its possible fix only throttle -13mhz 67° temp and use default voltage...my strix support 1500/2000 with vdef 1.187v and if i try undervolt on msi afterburner dont take effect and reset always on +0.
> 
> i mean, its better 1500/2000 with 1.187v instead 1.212v for temp right?


Yes. i can do that so now you want a bios for 1506/2000 @1.187v right ? let me know
Quote:


> my friend has a gigabyte 970, and you give me a msi bios, its correct?


I'm sorry. its just the Rar file name wrong, the bios for the Gigabyte card.. just ignore the Rar name


----------



## amonakira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. i can do that so now you want a bios for 1506/2000 @1.187v right ? let me know
> I'm sorry. its just the Rar file name wrong, the bios for the Gigabyte card.. just ignore the Rar name


yep pls, my original bios with mod powerlimit/throttle fix for 67°

my original bios is with 1.187v and is good for my oc 1500/2000 (i dont go for record







), but i want avoid -13mhz throttle ^^

thx

edit
i have another question, i see my card on windows startup with low core/mem like low pstate (135/405) and soon i do something them go up to 1404/4001 and never go down again.
same for the voltage go up from 0.862 to 1.212 and never go down.

this is needed to avoid throttle 67°?


----------



## tommy5522

Hi mr.Dark,

I flashed with ur given bios, but it make my system crash... my OS is win7-64bit
Is it something wrong?

The action i have taken: Reboot -> Disable GPU -> open cmd & type command nvflash -6 GM200.rom -> press 'Y' -> See the successful message ->Enable GPU & reboot.

After this, i got blue screen of dead. Am i step wrong or anything i haven't do?

thanks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try to boot into safe mode and disable/set setting to default if you're using Afterburner or PrecisionX. There could be a software conflict or driver corruption.


----------



## tommy5522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Try to boot into safe mode and disable/set setting to default if you're using Afterburner or PrecisionX. There could be a software conflict or driver corruption.


Hello, i am using MSI AB..but i have closed MSI AB before flashing bios. Now I boot into safe mode & flashed my stock bios..then resume normal. Is it related to my driver? The version of driver is 361.75


----------



## galletabah

no men, when he install the bios, and try to enable device, the system crash and cant installa the driver
What happen?


----------



## Efnita

Hi Mr Dark, been following this thread for a while. Great work.

Would like to flash my own GPU Zotac 980ti AMP!, just a standard stable overclock will do. My ASIC is 75.0%. Best I have been able to get in MSI Afterburner without increasing core voltage is 110% power Limit, +220 Core Clock, +50 Memory Clock (watercooled)

EfnitaGPUorgbios.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> yep pls, my original bios with mod powerlimit/throttle fix for 67°
> 
> my original bios is with 1.187v and is good for my oc 1500/2000 (i dont go for record tongue.gif), but i want avoid -13mhz throttle ^^
> 
> thx
> 
> edit
> i have another question, i see my card on windows startup with low core/mem like low pstate (135/405) and soon i do something them go up to 1404/4001 and never go down again.
> same for the voltage go up from 0.862 to 1.212 and never go down.
> 
> this is needed to avoid throttle 67°?


Here yo go

Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


1506/2000 1.187v and no throttle

the card should IDLE just fine, make sure nvidia power plan set to Adaptive not High Performance..
Quote:


> Hello, i am using MSI AB..but i have closed MSI AB before flashing bios. Now I boot into safe mode & flashed my stock bios..then resume normal. Is it related to my driver? The version of driver is 361.75


Hello

Make sure MSI AB at the stock setting ( no oc from that ) as the new bios has the max stable clock.. so if msi AB still has the OC setting the core clock will be very high and the card will crash.
Quote:


> no men, when he install the bios, and try to enable device, the system crash and cant installa the driver
> What happen?


Are you sure MSI AB at stock setting ? NO OC from that ?

Simply the card will not accept the bios if the bios for MSI and you have Gigabyte








Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark, been following this thread for a while. Great work.
> 
> Would like to flash my own GPU Zotac 980ti AMP!, just a standard stable overclock will do. My ASIC is 75.0%. Best I have been able to get in MSI Afterburner without increasing core voltage is 110% power Limit, +220 Core Clock, +50 Memory Clock (watercooled)
> 
> EfnitaGPUorgbios.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello there

I can help but i need a little more info. how much the core clock under load ? you want stock voltage or 1.255v or the max ?


----------



## tommy5522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1506/2000 1.187v and no throttle
> 
> the card should IDLE just fine, make sure nvidia power plan set to Adaptive not High Performance..
> Hello
> 
> Make sure MSI AB at the stock setting ( no oc from that ) as the new bios has the max stable clock.. so if msi AB still has the OC setting the core clock will be very high and the card will crash.
> Are you sure MSI AB at stock setting ? NO OC from that ?
> 
> Simply the card will not accept the bios if the bios for MSI and you have Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> I can help but i need a little more info. how much the core clock under load ? you want stock voltage or 1.255v or the max ?


Hi Mr.Dark,

I am sure i haven't any OC setting before flash the bios & after i flash the modded bios & reboot, my OS crashed. ( Can't go to the win7 welcome page and get a blue screen )


----------



## galletabah

this is the bios:

GM204.zip 135k .zip file


From gigabyte 970 g1


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy5522*
> 
> Hi Mr.Dark,
> 
> I am sure i haven't any OC setting before flash the bios & after i flash the modded bios & reboot, my OS crashed. ( Can't go to the win7 welcome page and get a blue screen )


Dude

blue screen isn't related to unstable OC or bios problem, can you boot to Safe mode ? which code on the Blue screen ?

which card you have there ? also if you can give me the bios i gave to you so i check it again









I'm sorry if my bios the problem, but i'm sure its not something wrong there








Quote:


> this is the bios:
> 
> GM204.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> From gigabyte 970 g1


Okay. this one has higher voltage

gigabyte-970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Make sure all OC software reset to the stock before flash the new bios.


----------



## DeathAngel74

+1
AB can cause a BSOD if the power target is set exactly the same for both min/max.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> +1
> AB can cause a BSOD if the power target is set exactly the same for both min/max.


Yea. I leave 1% for the TDP slider to avoid problem's like that with all my bios


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know, lol. I'm trying to nicely make the point that there's probably some kind of "user error" happening


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I know, lol. I'm trying to nicely make the point that there's probably some kind of "user error" happening


Indeed


----------



## johnd0e

Not sure if it makes a difference but would it be a problem if he wasn't running comand prompt as an admin? I notice in his description of what he did during flash it says he just opened cmd prompt and typed nvflash...didnt specify whether or not he's doing as admin.

Again not sure if it even matters, but I know I run it as admin and i never ran into problems yet.


----------



## DeathAngel74

not running nvflash as admin can cause problems.


----------



## tommy5522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Dude
> 
> blue screen isn't related to unstable OC or bios problem, can you boot to Safe mode ? which code on the Blue screen ?
> 
> which card you have there ? also if you can give me the bios i gave to you so i check it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if my bios the problem, but i'm sure its not something wrong there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. this one has higher voltage
> 
> gigabyte-970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Make sure all OC software reset to the stock before flash the new bios.


 GM200---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
 Hi, This is your given.
I can boot to safe mode , so that i can flashed my stock bios.. and resume normal now..
So i think the cause of BSOD is related to the bios changed.
Hey Mr.Dark.. i am not doubt you.. just want to solve this case.


----------



## tommy5522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Not sure if it makes a difference but would it be a problem if he wasn't running comand prompt as an admin? I notice in his description of what he did during flash it says he just opened cmd prompt and typed nvflash...didnt specify whether or not he's doing as admin.
> 
> Again not sure if it even matters, but I know I run it as admin and i never ran into problems yet.


Hi, i am run as admin when open cmd prompt. I just follow the steps on page.1. Dont know why BSOD happened.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy5522*
> 
> GM200---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> Hi, This is your given.
> I can boot to safe mode , so that i can flashed my stock bios.. and resume normal now..
> So i think the cause of BSOD is related to the bios changed.
> Hey Mr.Dark.. i am not doubt you.. just want to solve this case.


No problem, we will fix it bro, don't worry









Try this

GM200__Dark.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## tommy5522

Hi Mr.Dark,

I flashed successful now







thanks for your help.
But why the power limit in MSI AB only can be 102%? I saw some user can unlock the value to 129%.
Can you help me do this??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy5522*
> 
> Hi Mr.Dark,
> 
> I flashed successful now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your help.
> But why the power limit in MSI AB only can be 102%? I saw some user can unlock the value to 129%.
> Can you help me do this??


Good to know that!

No need to change the TDP slider as 100% with my bios equal to 150% at stock bios









I can unlock it to 300% but if we can done that from the bios so why the useless tweak ?


----------



## galletabah

we dont know, why crash when he turn on the device
Do you have other bios compatible?


----------



## tommy5522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Good to know that!
> 
> No need to change the TDP slider as 100% with my bios equal to 150% at stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can unlock it to 300% but if we can done that from the bios so why the useless tweak ?


I see..thanks. Just want to know if the value of TDP is higher, that means the temp of GPU will become more hot??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> we dont know, why crash when he turn on the device
> Do you have other bios compatible?


crash on the desktop or on games ?

are yo sure no OC software there ?
Quote:


> I see..thanks. Just want to know if the value of TDP is higher, that means the temp of GPU will become more hot?? smile.gif


That has no effect on the gpu temp as the gpu pull what is needed not more


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> crash on the desktop or on games ?
> 
> are yo sure no OC software there ?


no oc soft installed
The system crash when he want turn on the device after flash the bios
But when we use the stock bios, the system runs normally


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> no oc soft installed
> The system crash when he want turn on the device after flash the bios
> But when we use the stock bios, the system runs normally


Okay try this one for 1455mhz

GTX970-1455mhz.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Koeitje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Which card is that exactly ? btw keep the temp under 80c to avoid instability..
> 
> also stay away from Kombustor that one push the VRM to the limit, from your report sound like the core clock unstable.. drop it 15mhz and try again
> Here yo go


It's a GTX 970 (MSI Gaming). I've tested it and this is happening:

Firestrike it downclocks at certain points (somewhere at 69-70 I guess), if I run my fans harder this doesn't happen. Highest temp I've seen is 70.

Metro2033 keeps bouncing up and down and gives me the PerfCap Reason PWR. That's the first part in this image below. But the weird thing is the power consumption doesn't go above like a 110% or something. Guess there just isn't enough power?

Voltage doesn't change because it's locked. The temp target in my Bios is higher than 70, I think it's 84...it's whatever you put in. Is this a soft target and does the gpu start throttling before it reaches it?


----------



## SkyFred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like bad chip to me. lets try higher Voltage
> 
> MSI970------Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 1.275v


Thanks for your help







(+rep for you)

Sadly, my chip is just bad, and still unstable at 1506MHz / 3.7GHz / 1.275V
I think 1493 / 3.5 / 1.25 should be fine for both gaming and folding without issues; I don't think pushing above 1.275 will help...


----------



## AlexMasse

Hello,

I'd first like to commend you Mr-Dark for the great work you seem to be doing here.

I'd also like to get some help making a custom BIOS for my 970 G1 76.7% ASIC currently overclocked using AB with a custom BIOS I made for fanless mode only.

My overclock is pretty light at the moment because the 67C throttling is a problem to me, but id like to reach the highest easily obtainable overclock I can get with this card.

My memory, even though its Samsung made, doesn't seem to be able to reach any high clocks without getting artifacts in Valley and such, but I think I was able to reach 7.7 GHz stable a while ago.

Currently my settings in AB are: +87 mV, +112% Power, +70 MHz Core Clock and + 0 MHz Memory Clock. Under load, the results are: 1500.2 MHz Core and 1752.8 MHz Memory at 1.2560 V. The card can 70C+ while gaming, but the TDP seems to be far from its limit.

My goals are: fanless mode for as long as possible (maybe 50C or something like that), 1500+ Core clock (I'll try and find the limits of my card once I get a decent BIOS), 7700+ Memory, slightly aggressive fan curve at first to make sure the card runs cool since my H440 case doesn't have the best airflow.

Here are my original BIOS and the fanless one I'm using now.

Thank you sir.

OriginalBIOSG1.zip 136k .zip file


FanlessBiosG1.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## amonakira

thx Mr-Dark

the bios works flawlessly


----------



## Maxionline

Hi. i bought days ago an Asus GTX970 Strix, now i read in this post that this card its not recomended due to 1.212 vgpu limit








i was able to oc apparent stable to 1490/4000, i got as "perf cap reason": Vrel, Vop. What can i do to go further?
Here is my bios

StrixGTX970-backup.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks =)


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can help but i need a little more info. how much the core clock under load ? you want stock voltage or 1.255v or the max ?


Thanks man, I would like to run it at 1.255, whatever you have found to be stable for the cards you done dont need to push it to the limit. I mainly want to get better FPS in games for my 165hz monitor

Below is my GPUz afterrunning heaven benchmark at a stable overclock using stock voltage



The bios is attached here

EfnitaGPUorgbios.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> It's a GTX 970 (MSI Gaming). I've tested it and this is happening:
> 
> Firestrike it downclocks at certain points (somewhere at 69-70 I guess), if I run my fans harder this doesn't happen. Highest temp I've seen is 70.
> 
> Metro2033 keeps bouncing up and down and gives me the PerfCap Reason PWR. That's the first part in this image below. But the weird thing is the power consumption doesn't go above like a 110% or something. Guess there just isn't enough power?
> 
> Voltage doesn't change because it's locked. The temp target in my Bios is higher than 70, I think it's 84...it's whatever you put in. Is this a soft target and does the gpu start throttling before it reaches it?


Hello

Sound like bios problem for me.. upload the bios i gave to you again so i can check it for you








Quote:


> Thanks for your help thumb.gif (+rep for you)
> 
> Sadly, my chip is just bad, and still unstable at 1506MHz / 3.7GHz / 1.275V
> I think 1493 / 3.5 / 1.25 should be fine for both gaming and folding without issues; I don't think pushing above 1.275 will help...


Ya. chip wall for sure.. once you hit that nothing will help..

You're welcome








Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd first like to commend you Mr-Dark for the great work you seem to be doing here.
> 
> I'd also like to get some help making a custom BIOS for my 970 G1 76.7% ASIC currently overclocked using AB with a custom BIOS I made for fanless mode only.
> 
> My overclock is pretty light at the moment because the 67C throttling is a problem to me, but id like to reach the highest easily obtainable overclock I can get with this card.
> 
> My memory, even though its Samsung made, doesn't seem to be able to reach any high clocks without getting artifacts in Valley and such, but I think I was able to reach 7.7 GHz stable a while ago.
> 
> Currently my settings in AB are: +87 mV, +112% Power, +70 MHz Core Clock and + 0 MHz Memory Clock. Under load, the results are: 1500.2 MHz Core and 1752.8 MHz Memory at 1.2560 V. The card can 70C+ while gaming, but the TDP seems to be far from its limit.
> 
> My goals are: fanless mode for as long as possible (maybe 50C or something like that), 1500+ Core clock (I'll try and find the limits of my card once I get a decent BIOS), 7700+ Memory, slightly aggressive fan curve at first to make sure the card runs cool since my H440 case doesn't have the best airflow.
> 
> Here are my original BIOS and the fanless one I'm using now.
> 
> Thank you sir.
> 
> OriginalBIOSG1.zip 136k .zip file FanlessBiosG1.zip 136k .z


Hello there

this bios based on the Fanless bios on your post

Gigabyte970-Fanless---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7.4ghz memory & 1.262v & higher TDP limit & No throttle & a little fan curve at 75c

Note : that bios need Zero Tweak, you can push the core/memory clock from any OC software








Quote:


> thx Mr-Dark
> 
> the bios works flawlessly


Glad its work for you








Quote:


> Hi. i bought days ago an Asus GTX970 Strix, now i read in this post that this card its not recomended due to 1.212 vgpu limit frown.gif
> i was able to oc apparent stable to 1490/4000, i got as "perf cap reason": Vrel, Vop. What can i do to go further?
> Here is my bios
> 
> StrixGTX970-backup.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Thanks =)


Hello there

Give this a try

StrixGTX970----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

even with voltage limit some chip OC as unlocked card.. 1500mhz still decent








Quote:


> Thanks man, I would like to run it at 1.255, whatever you have found to be stable for the cards you done dont need to push it to the limit. I mainly want to get better FPS in games for my 165hz monitor
> 
> Below is my GPUz afterrunning heaven benchmark at a stable overclock using stock voltage
> 
> The bios is attached here EfnitaGPUorgbios.zip


Hello

Give this a try

Zotac980Ti------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle

keep in mind that bios need Zero tweak from the User. so rest any OC sftware before flashing the new bios

GL and have a fun


----------



## Koeitje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sound like bios problem for me.. upload the bios i gave to you again so i can check it for you


 GM204tdpvolt.zip 136k .zip file


This is it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Would this work?

gm204tdpvoltmod-v2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koeitje*
> 
> GM204tdpvolt.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is it.


Try this one

GM204---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Leave the TDP slider at 100% and try your OC again


----------



## yiannis

hello everybody....this is the bios from my new 980 gigabyte windforce...Mr dark if you could mode this for me i would be greatfull...oc for 24/7 and gaming use...please make a fan profile because i leave in a hot country ...samsung memory 74.1% asic...thanks in advance and all these guys that make this thread so usefull

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiannis*
> 
> hello everybody....this is the bios from my new 980 gigabyte windforce...Mr dark if you could mode this for me i would be greatfull...oc for 24/7 and gaming use...please make a fan profile because i leave in a hot country ...samsung memory 74.1% asic...thanks in advance and all these guys that make this thread so usefull
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

GTX980---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & Custom fan curve


----------



## xutnubu

Hello, Mr-Dark, I was wondering if you could set my Power Limits higher (while leaving everything else stock), but nothing too crazy, I like to play it safe with my hardware.

I have a Zotac 970 AMP! Extreme Core, with two 6pin PCI-E connectors. My PSU is a Corsair TX v2 650W, single +12v rail 53A.

I'd also like to know if my card is voltage locked, I can move the slider up to +87mV, but I'm seeing no stability improvements, and the voltage reading stays at 1.181-1.206v

Thanks.

xutnubu_Zotac_970_AMP_Extreme_Core.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## AlexMasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> this bios based on the Fanless bios on your post
> 
> Gigabyte970-Fanless---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7.4ghz memory & 1.262v & higher TDP limit & No throttle & a little fan curve at 75c
> 
> Note : that bios need Zero Tweak, you can push the core/memory clock from any OC software


This bios is awesome with Boost disabled and the slightly more aggressive fan curve. It also seems to be stable right now at 1571 MHz / 3903.4 MHz / 1.262 V after several heaven/valley benchmarks and almost 2 hours of Far Cry 4 with a maximum of 76 Celsius.
What is the maximum safe voltage of this card ? I'd like to try and see how far I could go with higher voltage.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark, I was wondering if you could set my Power Limits higher (while leaving everything else stock), but nothing too crazy, I like to play it safe with my hardware.
> 
> I have a Zotac 970 AMP! Extreme Core, with two 6pin PCI-E connectors. My PSU is a Corsair TX v2 650W, single +12v rail 53A.
> 
> I'd also like to know if my card is voltage locked, I can move the slider up to +87mV, but I'm seeing no stability improvements, and the voltage reading stays at 1.181-1.206v
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> xutnubu_Zotac_970_AMP_Extreme_Core.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

xutnubu_Zotac_970_AMP_Extreme_TDP.zip 136k .zip file


just leave the TDP slider at 100% its effective, 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios ..

your card is voltage unlocked, Up to 1.275v
Quote:


> This bios is awesome with Boost disabled and the slightly more aggressive fan curve. It also seems to be stable right now at 1571 MHz / 3903.4 MHz / 1.262 V after several heaven/valley benchmarks and almost 2 hours of Far Cry 4 with a maximum of 76 Celsius.
> What is the maximum safe voltage of this card ? I'd like to try and see how far I could go with higher voltage.


Nice. up to 1.275v is fine and some people report its unlocked up to 1.30v


----------



## AlexMasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice. up to 1.275v is fine and some people report its unlocked up to 1.30v


So you wouldn't really recommend going above 1.275 V ?

Anyhow, could you please modify my bios once again to increase voltage as much as safely possible and change to 1571 MHz / 7700 MHz ?

That would be really appreciated.

MrDark_1506_7400_1262mV_60C.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## ThornTwist

Hi,

Since I have 2x GTX 980 STRIX I used the volt mod seen here. I am not really sure how I get my voltage increased using it though. All I did was edit the numbers in the text document to 125000 and double click the "Modify_GM204.exe" and not sure if it worked cuz I got 2 error messages. And I realize now why my power table was at 900000 before and that is because I had flashed one of the BIOS that comes with the volt mod.

I have done some playing around with BIO and for some reason I can't figure it out too well









I was wondering if you could look at my BIOS' and see what I can change. There is no way that with 1.25 V that I can't overclock to 1468.5. I try and my cards downclock too much and I try making changes in MBT and still not able to get any decent scores in Valley or bench crashes right away.

Can you please help???

Here are my BIOS:

BIOS.zip 275k .zip file


I saw I had too change the Boost table in one of the BIOS so it matches the other. Other than that, those are the BIOS I am using and not having any luck with.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexMasse*
> 
> So you wouldn't really recommend going above 1.275 V ?
> 
> Anyhow, could you please modify my bios once again to increase voltage as much as safely possible and change to 1571 MHz / 7700 MHz ?
> 
> That would be really appreciated.
> 
> MrDark_1506_7400_1262mV_60C.zip 136k .zip file


If you can keep it under 80c its fine. here is what you ask for

Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1569mhz & 7.7ghz memory & 1.275v

note : we can't use any random clock from the bios, each jump 13mhz








Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> Since I have 2x GTX 980 STRIX I used the volt mod seen here. I am not really sure how I get my voltage increased using it though. All I did was edit the numbers in the text document to 125000 and double click the "Modify_GM204.exe" and not sure if it worked cuz I got 2 error messages. And I realize now why my power table was at 900000 before and that is because I had flashed one of the BIOS that comes with the volt mod.
> 
> I have done some playing around with BIO and for some reason I can't figure it out too well frown.gif
> 
> I was wondering if you could look at my BIOS' and see what I can change. There is no way that with 1.25 V that I can't overclock to 1468.5. I try and my cards downclock too much and I try making changes in MBT and still not able to get any decent scores in Valley or bench crashes right away.
> 
> Can you please help???
> 
> Here are my BIOS:
> BIOS.zip 275k .zip file
> 
> I saw I had too change the Boost table in one of the BIOS so it matches the other. Other than that, those are the BIOS I am using and not having any luck with.


Hello there

Your card's is voltage locked from the VRM, nothing will help to pass 1.212v limit.. I'm sorry









that bios is the best for the Strix, I see nothing to change as that one is the limit for the Strix


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Zotac980Ti------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle
> 
> keep in mind that bios need Zero tweak from the User. so rest any OC sftware before flashing the new bios
> 
> GL and have a fun


Thanks Mr Dark, flashed and ran benchmarks and tested 90 min across several games. Works great +rep from me


----------



## asdkj1740

EVGA.GTX980Ti.zip 147k .zip file

sli evga hybrid 980ti with asic 70% and 74%, please modify it to achieve better performance, 1500mhz, 500w and 1.28V are fine. thanks


----------



## ShadowC

Hi ppl, could you plz mod my Bios for me, i would realy appreciate it.

EVGA980TiStock.zip 147k .zip file


And also if you can just look att my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/11070

and tell me if the card came with the wrong bios or is it just something i dont understand about this?

Tnx


----------



## ShadowC

I looked in to this now and the bios i got with the card isnt the right bios, this is the right bios for my card.

980TiscStock.zip 152k .zip file


so if you could mod that one i would be thankfull...


----------



## muggsdk

Hi would like a mod for my Evga GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0

EVGA980GM204.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark, I was wondering if you could set my Power Limits higher (while leaving everything else stock), but nothing too crazy, I like to play it safe with my hardware.
> 
> I have a Zotac 970 AMP! Extreme Core, with two 6pin PCI-E connectors. My PSU is a Corsair TX v2 650W, single +12v rail 53A.
> 
> I'd also like to know if my card is voltage locked, I can move the slider up to +87mV, but I'm seeing no stability improvements, and the voltage reading stays at 1.181-1.206v
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> xutnubu_Zotac_970_AMP_Extreme_Core.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> xutnubu_Zotac_970_AMP_Extreme_TDP.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> just leave the TDP slider at 100% its effective, 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios ..
> 
> your card is voltage unlocked, Up to 1.275v
Click to expand...

Nice, I can boost up to 1500MHz with this now









I got a question though:

Now that the card default is 150%, is it dangerous to set the power management to max performance in the NVIDIA Control Panel?

Thanks again. +Rep


----------



## Maxionline

Thank you Mr Dark. Im using the modded bios now. My concern is the vrm temp. Is over 110°C and only playing a few minutes in mechwarrior online. Its too much temp?


----------



## Nastyo

Hey, I'd like to request another BIOS. It's the Zotac GTX 970 AMP Core Edition (non-extreme). ASIC quality is 75.6%.
I started getting artifacts at around 1500MHz core clock and 1900MHz memory or something with the stock BIOS.

ZotacGTX970AMPCORE.zip 136k .zip file


I also have a few questions if you don't mind. Apologies if any have been answered already.
You disable the boost in your custom BIOSes. From what I've read it doesn't eliminate the ability to run at low clock speeds during idle or low GPU usage right? What exactly does it do then?
What about voltage? Does that still go down during idle? If not can I manually lower it?
Basically I'd like to keep 2 profiles of OC with one being more close to the limit for demanding games and the other for everything else. One absolutely stable and the other a little more risky I guess. Or is that completely unnecessary? Apart from stability how much can I actually shorten the lifespan of the card?


----------



## kanabeach44

Hello Mr DARK,

Could you make me a personnal bios for my Gtx 980 ti Classified please ?

I am on air, what is the max voltage value for it ?

I would Tdp base clock : 1400 Mhz
memory 2000 Mhz
boost 1500 Mhz (1506.5 probably)

I don't really know witch values in voltage table who could be really fine for this modded bios.

Thank you very much and sorry about my bad english !

That is my stock bios

EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150922.rom.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Thanks Mr Dark, flashed and ran benchmarks and tested 90 min across several games. Works great +rep from me thumb.gif


Nice, Glad you love it








Quote:


> EVGA.GTX980Ti.zip 147k .zip file
> sli evga hybrid 980ti with asic 70% and 74%, please modify it to achieve better performance, 1500mhz, 500w and 1.28V are fine. thanks
> Edited by asdkj1740 - Today at 11:16 am


Dude, here yo go

EVGA.GTX980Ti--Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Hi ppl, could you plz mod my Bios for me, i would realy appreciate it.
> 
> EVGA980TiStock.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> And also if you can just look att my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/11070
> 
> and tell me if the card came with the wrong bios or is it just something i dont understand about this?
> 
> Tnx smile.gif


Hello

your card has the right bios as the classfied has 1.212v limit and different power table..

give this a try

EVGA980TiStock-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Hi would like a mod for my Evga GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0
> 
> EVGA980GM204.zip


Hello there

give this a try

Evga980----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Nice, I can boost up to 1500MHz with this now thumb.gif
> 
> I got a question though:
> 
> Now that the card default is 150%, is it dangerous to set the power management to max performance in the NVIDIA Control Panel?
> 
> Thanks again. +Rep


Hello

It's fine at 150% from the bios, the high performance just push the card to the full clock all the time..
Quote:


> Thank you Mr Dark. Im using the modded bios now. My concern is the vrm temp. Is over 110°C and only playing a few minutes in mechwarrior online. Its too much temp?


Hello

Which card is that ? 110C is one step below the Max safe temp.. which 120c for the VRM..
Quote:


> Hey, I'd like to request another BIOS. It's the Zotac GTX 970 AMP Core Edition (non-extreme). ASIC quality is 75.6%.
> I started getting artifacts at around 1500MHz core clock and 1900MHz memory or something with the stock BIOS.
> 
> ZotacGTX970AMPCORE.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> I also have a few questions if you don't mind. Apologies if any have been answered already.
> You disable the boost in your custom BIOSes. From what I've read it doesn't eliminate the ability to run at low clock speeds during idle or low GPU usage right? What exactly does it do then?
> What about voltage? Does that still go down during idle? If not can I manually lower it?
> Basically I'd like to keep 2 profiles of OC with one being more close to the limit for demanding games and the other for everything else. One absolutely stable and the other a little more risky I guess. Or is that completely unnecessary? Apart from stability how much can I actually shorten the lifespan of the card?


Hello

Give this a try

Zotac970-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

the card should IDLE at low clock/voltage as normal.. the boost affect the clock under load only also its the reason for the clock drop at 67c
Quote:


> Hello Mr DARK,
> 
> Could you make me a personnal bios for my Gtx 980 ti Classified please ?
> 
> I am on air, what is the max voltage value for it ?
> 
> I would Tdp base clock : 1400 Mhz
> memory 2000 Mhz
> boost 1500 Mhz (1506.5 probably)
> 
> I don't really know witch values in voltage table who could be really fine for this modded bios.
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry about my bad english !
> 
> That is my stock bios EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150922.rom.zip 146k


hello there

Here yo go

EVGA.GTX980Ti-calssy--Dark.zip 146k .zip file


your card is locked to 1.212v from the bios, to unlock more voltage you need the Evga bot..


----------



## kanabeach44

Thanks Mr DARK !!!

I will try it, it should be the maximum fine for my card at 1500 boost ...
I am on air and 68 % Asic I think it woulnd't go more than 1500 ^^


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Thanks Mr DARK !!!
> 
> I will try it, it should be the maximum fine for my card at 1500 boost ...
> I am on air and 68 % Asic I think it woulnd't go more than 1500 ^^


Its the silicon all the time, so its worth a shot


----------



## kanabeach44

Sorry Mr DARK ..

I have tried it and have a dark image with 3Dmark11 !
Valley bench is ok

Should you put more power or should you make me an other bios but not with 1507 Mhz boost but 1493.5 Mhz for the boost?
The temp is up to 82 °C in full charge ! Could you make me better (more air when temp is after 75°c ?

Boost is necessary or not ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Sorry Mr DARK ..
> 
> I have tried it and have a dark image with 3Dmark11 !
> Valley bench is ok
> 
> Should you put more power or should you make me an other bios but not with 1507 Mhz boost but 1493.5 Mhz for the boost?
> 
> Boost is necessary or not ?


Try -20mhz from MSI AB and report back.

boost should be off to avoid throttle at 67c


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try -20mhz from MSI AB and report back.
> 
> boost should be off to avoid throttle at 67c


So could you make me this same bios with 1493 Mhz max but without boost please and more "fresh air" (more fan rtm if > 75 °C)?!


----------



## Maxionline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Which card is that ? 110C is one step below the Max safe temp.. which 120c for the VRM..


Hello, its the Asus Strix GTX970 with the bios that you modded for me in the previous page. Without the bios mod the max temp in the vrm was around 90°C


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> So could you make me this same bios with 1493 Mhz max but without boost please and more "fresh air" (more fan rtm if > 75 °C)?!


Sure. here yo go

980Ti--Classy---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


1493mhz & boost off & little custom fan curve








Quote:


> Hello, its the Asus Strix GTX970 with the bios that you modded for me in the previous page. Without the bios mod the max temp in the vrm was around 90°C


that card is Awful.. voltage locked & weak heatsink & bad VRM cooling.. I hate that card man









give me the bios i gave to you so i adjust the fan curve a little to improve the vrm temp.. keep in mind Asus reply to many user about the VRM temp and they say under 120c is fine..


----------



## Maxionline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure. here yo go
> 
> 980Ti--Classy---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1493mhz & boost off & little custom fan curve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that card is Awful.. voltage locked & weak heatsink & bad VRM cooling.. I hate that card man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me the bios i gave to you so i adjust the fan curve a little to improve the vrm temp.. keep in mind Asus reply to many user about the VRM temp and they say under 120c is fine..


Yeah, i made a mistake buying that









here is the modded bios

StrixGTX970----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Thank you!!!


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure. here yo go
> 
> 980Ti--Classy---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1493mhz & boost off & little custom fan curve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that card is Awful.. voltage locked & weak heatsink & bad VRM cooling.. I hate that card man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me the bios i gave to you so i adjust the fan curve a little to improve the vrm temp.. keep in mind Asus reply to many user about the VRM temp and they say under 120c is fine..


Dark screen again ... 1481 Mhz (without boost) Should be fine !!
Thanks


----------



## ShadowC

Hey Mr.Dark what do you think, is it foolish to set the power from 1.255 to 1.275 in the bios you gave me? the bios i had before that was the one you named DD,rom and it was1.275.
i thing i just need that little push to get over 1500mhz









And by the way, THANKYOU for being here and putting up with us less "smart" ppl. You are a hero.









And while you are in there and poking around can you set the mem to 4003mhz and the core to 1490mhz.

980TiOC.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxionline*
> 
> Yeah, i made a mistake buying that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the modded bios
> 
> StrixGTX970----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


Here yo go

StrixGTX970---Fan-curve.zip 137k .zip file


You should see -10c at least








Quote:


> Dark screen again ... 1481 Should be fine !!
> Thanks


Here yo go

EVGA.GTX980Ti--1481mhz.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowC*
> 
> Hey Mr.Dark what do you think, is it foolish to set the power from 1.255 to 1.275 in the bios you gave me? the bios i had before that was the one you named DD,rom and it was1.275.
> i thing i just need that little push to get over 1500mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, THANKYOU for being here and putting up with us less "smart" ppl. You are a hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while you are in there and poking around can you set the mem to 4003mhz and the core to 1490mhz.
> 
> 980TiOC.zip 147k .zip file


Hello there

here is what you ask for

980Ti--1493--1.275v.zip 147k .zip file


Core 1493 & memory 4003 & 1.275v & high TDP & boost off


----------



## AlexMasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If you can keep it under 80c its fine. here is what you ask for
> 
> Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1569mhz & 7.7ghz memory & 1.275v
> 
> note : we can't use any random clock from the bios, each jump 13mhz


Thx again, I'll give it a try later today.

Yeah I heard about that 13 MHz rule, but it seems like it's actually not exactly 13 since 1506.5 + 13 * 5 = 1571.5, but I just saw in Maxwell Bios Tweaker that the increments are indeed predetermined and it results in 1569 which is perfect for now.

One thing I was wondering is if the card can get unstable under moderate load when you increase the max clock ? For example, if I look at the 1506/7400/1.262V bios, I can see the CLK35 is at 1013 MHz (Boost Table) with 881.3mV - 987.5mV (Voltage Table) while the 1569/7700/1.275V bios' CLK35 is at 1076 MHz with the same voltage as before (881.3mV - 987.5mV). Could it possibly cause instability since the frequency was increased for some of the CLK while voltage didn't increase ? The 1506.5 MHz frequency in the first bios is associated with CLK74 (1262.5mV - 1262.5mV) while in the last one you gave me it's associated with CLK69 (1137.5mV - 1275.0mV).

Sorry for the annoying questions, I'm trying to figure out the stakes here so I can stop relying on you someday


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexMasse*
> 
> Thx again, I'll give it a try later today.
> 
> Yeah I heard about that 13 MHz rule, but it seems like it's actually not exactly 13 since 1506.5 + 13 * 5 = 1571.5, but I just saw in Maxwell Bios Tweaker that the increments are indeed predetermined and it results in 1569 which is perfect for now.
> 
> One thing I was wondering is if the card can get unstable under moderate load when you increase the max clock ? For example, if I look at the 1506/7400/1.262V bios, I can see the CLK35 is at 1013 MHz (Boost Table) with 881.3mV - 987.5mV (Voltage Table) while the 1569/7700/1.275V bios' CLK35 is at 1076 MHz with the same voltage as before (881.3mV - 987.5mV). Could it possibly cause instability since the frequency was increased for some of the CLK while voltage didn't increase ? The 1506.5 MHz frequency in the first bios is associated with CLK74 (1262.5mV - 1262.5mV) while in the last one you gave me it's associated with CLK69 (1137.5mV - 1275.0mV).
> 
> Sorry for the annoying questions, I'm trying to figure out the stakes here so I can stop relying on you someday


Hello

Good question there, but no problem there as that low clock don't need higher voltage at all.. almost 90% of the card can do +100mhz at stock CLK profile so 60mhz will not be a problem


----------



## AlexMasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Good question there, but no problem there as that low clock don't need higher voltage at all.. almost 90% of the card can do +100mhz at stock CLK profile so 60mhz will not be a problem


I get it, thx for the explanation.

What I find mysterious is that before I started using your modified bios, I was able to get some decent overclocks using AB only that were bench/game stable, but would occasionally crash when under light load such as old games with capped fps (so low GPU usage) or even web browsing.

I've had no such issue since I'm using your bios though which is really great.


----------



## fizzlepoop

Hello, Mr-Dark. Amazing work you are doing here!

I have two EVGA 980 Ti SC+ cards in SLI on a custom water loop with 67.4% and 73% asic qualities. With MSI AB I can boost to a stable 1430 MHz core clock without touching the core voltage. Memory is at 3.7 GHz, but I haven't tried higher yet. If I DO max out the voltage (+87 mV) I notice my boost voltages only actually increase by 37 mV, so I guess I hit a voltage limit.

I'd like to get my core over 1500 MHz if possible, but higher would be great. Could you increase my voltage to whatever you think is a safe maximum for these cards on water? I'm really not sure what that would be (1.275...1.3 V??). Also, can you please increase my power limit and turn off boost? As for memory, 3.7 GHz is fine for now.

One more question (sorry if answered elsewhere). Will I still be able to play with the memory and core clock speeds using the AB sliders after the BIOS is modded, or will I have to make further changes with additional BIOS tweaks?

Here is my stock BIOS. Thank you sooo much.

GM200_stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzlepoop*
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark. Amazing work you are doing here!
> 
> I have two EVGA 980 Ti SC+ cards in SLI on a custom water loop with 67.4% and 73% asic qualities. With MSI AB I can boost to a stable 1430 MHz core clock without touching the core voltage. Memory is at 3.7 GHz, but I haven't tried higher yet. If I DO max out the voltage (+87 mV) I notice my boost voltages only actually increase by 37 mV, so I guess I hit a voltage limit.
> 
> I'd like to get my core over 1500 MHz if possible, but higher would be great. Could you increase my voltage to whatever you think is a safe maximum for these cards on water? I'm really not sure what that would be (1.275...1.3 V??). Also, can you please increase my power limit and turn off boost? As for memory, 3.7 GHz is fine for now.
> 
> One more question (sorry if answered elsewhere). Will I still be able to play with the memory and core clock speeds using the AB sliders after the BIOS is modded, or will I have to make further changes with additional BIOS tweaks?
> 
> Here is my stock BIOS. Thank you sooo much.
> 
> GM200_stock.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

here is what you ask for

GTX980Ti-SC--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

and yes you can push the core/memory clock from any OC software without problem


----------



## fizzlepoop

THANKS! Works like a charm and stable.

Could you also make one for me where everything is the same as stock, but without the power and voltage limits? Basically so I can actually increase voltage up to the +87 mV shown in AB? Boost, mem, and core can all stay the same.

Here's my stock BIOS again.

GM200_stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## KS81

Hi again Mr Dark.

You think you could drop it down to 1530? I'm having some problems keeping it stable for many hours in certain games. I will fiddle with the OC my self over 1530.
And is it possible to get more voltage?







Or is 1,28 max?

MSI980Ti--H2O---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzlepoop*
> 
> THANKS! Works like a charm and stable.
> 
> Could you also make one for me where everything is the same as stock, but without the power and voltage limits? Basically so I can actually increase voltage up to the +87 mV shown in AB? Boost, mem, and core can all stay the same.
> 
> Here's my stock BIOS again.
> 
> GM200_stock.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

GM200--Un.zip 152k .zip file


TDP up to 164% and up to 1.275v
Quote:


> Hi again Mr Dark.
> 
> You think you could drop it down to 1530? I'm having some problems keeping it stable for many hours in certain games. I will fiddle with the OC my self over 1530.
> And is it possible to get more voltage? biggrin.gif Or is 1,28 max?
> 
> MSI980Ti--H2O---Dark.zip 146k


Hello there

that the limit for all Maxwell card, some people report that the card can pull 1.3v but that will made Zero difference on the OC ability as Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage as old card's









MSI980Ti--1531mhz.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## KS81

OK great thanks.

I just dont get that the increase in power target / voltage not giving any (almost any) boost over stock voltage.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> OK great thanks.
> 
> I just dont get that the increase in power target / voltage not giving any (almost any) boost over stock voltage.


Increasing the voltage made a difference for sure. from 1.243v to 1.28v help a lot to achieve higher OC.

the power target help the gpu to stay at full clock under load, as the card throttle if the power usage exceed 100%


----------



## KS81

The increase from 1,243 to 1,28 gave me 13mhz more for Firestrike Extreme stable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> The increase from 1,243 to 1,28 gave me 13mhz more for Firestrike Extreme stable.


It's the silicon at the end, some card scale very well with voltage (1.28v or less ) and some stop after 1.25v and some after 1.21v that's how the Maxwell work..


----------



## KS81

Cheers then. I'll stick with 1530 in some games, 1557 in some and 1570 in the rest


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> Cheers then. I'll stick with 1530 in some games, 1557 in some and 1570 in the rest


haha, GL and have Fun


----------



## skynet2k8

Hello there my name is Ford and I'm looking for a custom BIOS for a evga geforce gtx 980 hydro copper 4gb gddr5 make me a bios with 1.282v, increased power limits and TDP


----------



## seckzee

Mr. Dark -

I am looking for a custom bios as well. I have an EVGA 980 ti Hybrid, ASIC quality 73.4%. I am looking for a very strong and very stable overclock'd bios with over 1500+ mhz core clock and overclocked memory. Increased power limits/TDP/voltage is all fine with me. Thank you very much for your time.

seckzeehybridGM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## yiannis

Thanks a lot MR DARK you did a got job:thumb:


----------



## Nastyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastyo*
> 
> Hey, I'd like to request another BIOS. It's the Zotac GTX 970 AMP Core Edition (non-extreme). ASIC quality is 75.6%.
> I started getting artifacts at around 1500MHz core clock and 1900MHz memory or something with the stock BIOS.
> 
> ZotacGTX970AMPCORE.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I also have a few questions if you don't mind. Apologies if any have been answered already.
> You disable the boost in your custom BIOSes. From what I've read it doesn't eliminate the ability to run at low clock speeds during idle or low GPU usage right? What exactly does it do then?
> What about voltage? Does that still go down during idle? If not can I manually lower it?
> Basically I'd like to keep 2 profiles of OC with one being more close to the limit for demanding games and the other for everything else. One absolutely stable and the other a little more risky I guess. Or is that completely unnecessary? Apart from stability how much can I actually shorten the lifespan of the card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Zotac970-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> the card should IDLE at low clock/voltage as normal.. the boost affect the clock under load only also its the reason for the clock drop at 67c


So thanks a bunch first of all.
I can finally run some more benchmarks today. I had to decrease the core clock unfortunately but can increase memory by quite a bit. Right now 1468MHz and 4158MHz looks stable.
The PerfCaps in GPU-Z are gone completely. Now would increasing the voltage even do anything here, or is that even possible for my card? I definitely want a stable system though.
If I just want to edit both clock speeds in the BIOS myself the only entries I need to change are the "Max Table Clock" slider and "Memory Clock", corrrect? Shouldn't be a problem since you've done the more complicated part for me =)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skynet2k8*
> 
> Hello there my name is Ford and I'm looking for a custom BIOS for a evga geforce gtx 980 hydro copper 4gb gddr5 make me a bios with 1.282v, increased power limits and TDP


Hello Ford









Upload the stock bios so i can help you there








Quote:


> Mr. Dark -
> 
> I am looking for a custom bios as well. I have an EVGA 980 ti Hybrid, ASIC quality 73.4%. I am looking for a very strong and very stable overclock'd bios with over 1500+ mhz core clock and overclocked memory. Increased power limits/TDP/voltage is all fine with me. Thank you very much for your time. seckzeehybridGM200.zip 152


Hello

Give this a try

980Ti-Hybrid-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

make sure its stable at the above clock then you can push it farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Thanks a lot MR DARK you did a got job:thumb:thumb.gifthumb.gifthumb.gif


You're welcome








Quote:


> So thanks a bunch first of all.
> I can finally run some more benchmarks today. I had to decrease the core clock unfortunately but can increase memory by quite a bit. Right now 1468MHz and 4158MHz looks stable.
> The PerfCaps in GPU-Z are gone completely. Now would increasing the voltage even do anything here, or is that even possible for my card? I definitely want a stable system though.
> If I just want to edit both clock speeds in the BIOS myself the only entries I need to change are the "Max Table Clock" slider and "Memory Clock", corrrect? Shouldn't be a problem since you've done the more complicated part for me =)


Hello

here is a bios for 4158mhz memory clock and 1.281v try it

Zotac970-1.281v-Dark.zip 137k .zip file


and here how to change the core clock


----------



## microtech

Hello Mr. Dark!

I've been using this BIOS you helped create since mid-December and it has been great! However I have noticed one very strange thing that I've been troubleshooting with no luck.

I have all sleep and hibernate disabled on my computer EXCEPT for the monitor going to sleep. I have that set to 15 minutes, then the monitor goes off. Whenever this happens any time I wake it up suddenly I have a performance decrease.... As soon as I reboot it is gone, then as soon as the monitor falls to sleep then I eventually wake it up - the problem is back. I have confirmed this with FireStrike benchmarks, before monitor sleeping I get a score around 18400, after sleeping I can never break 17600, as soon as I reboot it is immediately back to the full 18400. It's very strange because the physics score and graphics score stay exactly the same as before sleep, but the combined score is somehow 2000+ points lower. Makes no sense!

I wondered if you had any ideas on this? I've tried formatting completely and reinstalling windows, I even tried the card in another computer and it seems to be the card, the exact same thing happened with all different hardware (except the card was the same, literally all other parts different).

I have tried different driver versions as well, makes no difference.

Is there anything you can think of I can try? The best I can tell is the card goes into some power save state and can't fully get out of it until it reboots. The best solution I can find is to just have the monitor never sleep but that isn't ideal... I'm worried my screen will wear out sooner than needed!

Here is the bios for reference:

Strix980Ti__1493mhz.zip 153k .zip file


Testing more I went back to the stock bios and somehow it doesn't have this problem... hmmm weird. So I wonder, could you please take this stock BIOS and just remove the power limit? I will just use afterburner to overclock but the 110% power limit makes it so I can't really get very far! Hoping you can just remove that power limit:

StrixOriginal.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Nastyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> here is a bios for 4158mhz memory clock and 1.281v try it
> 
> Zotac970-1.281v-Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> and here how to change the core clock


Unfortunately that's unstable. I get lots of green lines or shapes popping up. I'm gonna use your first BIOS with a little more refined speeds and do a little gaming session stress test =)
Thanks for the effort and the info!


----------



## stealth80

Hi, I'm wanting to mod both the bios's of my EVGA 970 GTX SC OC to run 1400 core and like + 100 on the memory. I have had 1472/7500 on both cards but find as the temps increase (or power draw?) I end up with crashes when running 3dMark Firestrike. I'm not sure if I'm hitting the limitations of the card, if its due to the TDP wall or if theres another reason.

Temps are all good, max ive seen is 53C (on water, dual loops, gpus have a 360mm radiator).

I've attached the standard bios and would also appreciate some pointers as to whether my symptoms are card limitations or TDP related.

Thanks in advance!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/249cuhft6py4pqo/GM204.rar?dl=0


----------



## ShadowC

Just a question, the bios you made for me is working great, and you set it to 1,275v,and its great but can you go higher than that? i mean does the card allow it or benifit from it if you could keep the temps down? i have a evga889ti sc+ acx2.0+ car and at 1.275v @100% load for 2h it max temp is 70c.

Im happy with the way it is but im just curious to find out the max limits


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark!
> 
> I've been using this BIOS you helped create since mid-December and it has been great! However I have noticed one very strange thing that I've been troubleshooting with no luck.
> 
> I have all sleep and hibernate disabled on my computer EXCEPT for the monitor going to sleep. I have that set to 15 minutes, then the monitor goes off. Whenever this happens any time I wake it up suddenly I have a performance decrease.... As soon as I reboot it is gone, then as soon as the monitor falls to sleep then I eventually wake it up - the problem is back. I have confirmed this with FireStrike benchmarks, before monitor sleeping I get a score around 18400, after sleeping I can never break 17600, as soon as I reboot it is immediately back to the full 18400. It's very strange because the physics score and graphics score stay exactly the same as before sleep, but the combined score is somehow 2000+ points lower. Makes no sense!
> 
> I wondered if you had any ideas on this? I've tried formatting completely and reinstalling windows, I even tried the card in another computer and it seems to be the card, the exact same thing happened with all different hardware (except the card was the same, literally all other parts different).
> 
> I have tried different driver versions as well, makes no difference.
> 
> Is there anything you can think of I can try? The best I can tell is the card goes into some power save state and can't fully get out of it until it reboots. The best solution I can find is to just have the monitor never sleep but that isn't ideal... I'm worried my screen will wear out sooner than needed!
> 
> Here is the bios for reference:
> 
> Strix980Ti__1493mhz.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Testing more I went back to the stock bios and somehow it doesn't have this problem... hmmm weird. So I wonder, could you please take this stock BIOS and just remove the power limit? I will just use afterburner to overclock but the 110% power limit makes it so I can't really get very far! Hoping you can just remove that power limit:
> 
> StrixOriginal.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

sound like windows/bug to me, as the Graphic score stay Constant after the sleep then its not the card.

I check that bios but nothing wrong there, can you try the stock bios again and report back ?
Quote:


> Unfortunately that's unstable. I get lots of green lines or shapes popping up. I'm gonna use your first BIOS with a little more refined speeds and do a little gaming session stress test =)
> Thanks for the effort and the info!


Sound like the card hit the wall at 1500mhz, GL there
Quote:


> Hi, I'm wanting to mod both the bios's of my EVGA 970 GTX SC OC to run 1400 core and like + 100 on the memory. I have had 1472/7500 on both cards but find as the temps increase (or power draw?) I end up with crashes when running 3dMark Firestrike. I'm not sure if I'm hitting the limitations of the card, if its due to the TDP wall or if theres another reason.
> 
> Temps are all good, max ive seen is 53C (on water, dual loops, gpus have a 360mm radiator).
> 
> I've attached the standard bios and would also appreciate some pointers as to whether my symptoms are card limitations or TDP related.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/249cuhft6py4pqo/GM204.rar?dl=0


Hello there

Give this a try

Evga970-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v. that the big limit for that card.. I just unlock the TDP so no more throttle ..
Quote:


> Just a question, the bios you made for me is working great, and you set it to 1,275v,and its great but can you go higher than that? i mean does the card allow it or benifit from it if you could keep the temps down? i have a evga889ti sc+ acx2.0+ car and at 1.275v @100% load for 2h it max temp is 70c.
> 
> Im happy with the way it is but im just curious to find out the max limits


Hello

All Maxwell card report 1.275v max while some card can pull higher than that, keep in mind Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage higher than 1.25v as the old card's


----------



## PedroC1999

Any tips to getting Minecraft + Shaders to fully use my GPU? Right now it uses about 20% or less and is only at 1.1GHz, wont even clock to 3D speeds.

Have set NV Control Panel to globally prefer High Performance Mode, but nothing









EDIT: Wrong Thread


----------



## microtech

Hmm maybe you are right that it is just a Windows thing... I did try the stock bios and it was weird, a couple times the score stayed the same, a couple times the score dropped again like it did with the custom bios.

I think I'll forget about it for now, I'll stick with the custom bios and just know that sleep = bad news!

Thanks sir

Wanted to test something, needed this 1480 bios, posting here

Strix980ti__1480mhz.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## stealth80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> sound like windows/bug to me, as the Graphic score stay Constant after the sleep then its not the card.
> 
> I check that bios but nothing wrong there, can you try the stock bios again and report back ?
> Sound like the card hit the wall at 1500mhz, GL there
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Evga970-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v. that the big limit for that card.. I just unlock the TDP so no more throttle ..
> Hello
> 
> All Maxwell card report 1.275v max while some card can pull higher than that, keep in mind Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage higher than 1.25v as the old card's


Hi thanks for the quick reply, will try this now


----------



## stealth80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> sound like windows/bug to me, as the Graphic score stay Constant after the sleep then its not the card.
> 
> I check that bios but nothing wrong there, can you try the stock bios again and report back ?
> Sound like the card hit the wall at 1500mhz, GL there
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Evga970-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v. that the big limit for that card.. I just unlock the TDP so no more throttle ..
> Hello
> 
> All Maxwell card report 1.275v max while some card can pull higher than that, keep in mind Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage higher than 1.25v as the old card's


Hi again, I used that bios but it seemed to cause problems with windows loading up the NVidia driver, kept causing blue screens. I had to force the onboard GPU, boot in safe mode, remove the NVidia drivers, reboot using onboard, reflash the bios back then I had to re-enable the 1st card before I could reinstall the drivers and utilise the second card.

not sure what that issue was lol ?


----------



## stealth80

Got big problems with the 2nd 970, windows has stopped it and I cant re-activate it. GPU-Z reports the info from the card fine, but I cant get it to work


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Any tips to getting Minecraft + Shaders to fully use my GPU? Right now it uses about 20% or less and is only at 1.1GHz, wont even clock to 3D speeds.
> 
> Have set NV Control Panel to globally prefer High Performance Mode, but nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wrong Thread


Hello

Its the driver that force the card to stay at low clock, we can't do anything over a High performance setting from the Driver








Quote:


> Hmm maybe you are right that it is just a Windows thing... I did try the stock bios and it was weird, a couple times the score stayed the same, a couple times the score dropped again like it did with the custom bios.
> 
> I think I'll forget about it for now, I'll stick with the custom bios and just know that sleep = bad news!
> 
> Thanks sir


Ya, its a windows/driver bug, not worth the search to fix it









You're most welcome








Quote:


> Got big problems with the 2nd 970, windows has stopped it and I cant re-activate it. GPU-Z reports the info from the card fine, but I cant get it to work


Hello

Just to make sure you did it in the right way, you flash both card ?

first card by using nvflash --index=1 biosname.rom then restart and use nvflash --index=1 biosname.rom then restart ?

in gpu-z both card has same clock ? 1468/1850 ?


----------



## stealth80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Its the driver that force the card to stay at low clock, we can't do anything over a High performance setting from the Driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, its a windows/driver bug, not worth the search to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're most welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just to make sure you did it in the right way, you flash both card ?
> 
> first card by using nvflash --index=1 biosname.rom then restart and use nvflash --index=1 biosname.rom then restart ?
> 
> in gpu-z both card has same clock ? 1468/1850 ?


Ye I did index=0 for first and index=1 for the second after getting the index numbers from the nvflash --list

Ive reverted both cards now. Ive just done a full driver remove and clean and still the second card is stopped. GPU-z can see it and windows knows it is there, its just stuck with a code 43


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth80*
> 
> Ye I did index=0 for first and index=1 for the second after getting the index numbers from the nvflash --list
> 
> Ive reverted both cards now. Ive just done a full driver remove and clean and still the second card is stopped. GPU-z can see it and windows knows it is there, its just stuck with a code 43


Sound strange to me, stock bios + clean install for the driver should fix the problem, just to confirm you use DDU from safe mode to remove the driver ?


----------



## stealth80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound strange to me, stock bios + clean install for the driver should fix the problem, just to confirm you use DDU from safe mode to remove the driver ?


I did ye


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth80*
> 
> I did ye


Can you flash the stock bios again for the second card ? if same problem connect the monitor cable to the second card and force the motherboard to the second gpu and report back


----------



## stealth80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Can you flash the stock bios again for the second card ? if same problem connect the monitor cable to the second card and force the motherboard to the second gpu and report back


cant get it to display anything from bios, tried the only option I could see in the bios which is "PEG"

theres also this message in device manager under events

\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_29743842&REV_A1\4&8f1c284&0&0009 requires further installation.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth80*
> 
> cant get it to display anything from bios, tried the only option I could see in the bios which is "PEG"
> 
> theres also this message in device manager under events
> 
> \VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_29743842&REV_A1\4&8f1c284&0&0009 requires further installation.


Sound like the bios flash for that card went bad,

try to flash the stock bios again, use the latest Nvflash from that thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## stealth80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like the bios flash for that card went bad,
> 
> try to flash the stock bios again, use the latest Nvflash from that thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


For info I just quickly drained my loop and threw the card in another rig and it wouldn't post. I have 2x EVGA SC OC, I used the default bios from the first card and flashed it to both cards, could this cause an issue? If so where can I get other default bios?

Will try another flash now using your info


----------



## stealth80

still the same error, think my card is ****ed


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth80*
> 
> For info I just quickly drained my loop and threw the card in another rig and it wouldn't post. I have 2x EVGA SC OC, I used the default bios from the first card and flashed it to both cards, could this cause an issue? If so where can I get other default bios?
> 
> Will try another flash now using your info


Sound super strange to me man









try Techpowerup

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## stealth80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound super strange to me man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try Techpowerup
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


Haha I found that whilst I was away, the third bios worked. I think the reason the improved bios you gave me didn't work is because it was based on the original of the first card. There must be slight discrepancies between the 2x cards, they are actually bought a year apart so maybe EVGA made some changes in that time that aren't compatible

just gonna try a bench now and ensure it boosts ok


----------



## stealth80

Ok can we try again please (now I know what the issue is lol)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7nwqsqsughfhmp5/970%20slot%201.rom?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k5778jdbbjh30qk/970%20slot%202.rom?dl=0

maybe stay down around 1420 and 3700 please

thanks again


----------



## Tripnode

anyone remember what the boards that circumvent your boards on board power to increase the total tdp i cant find anything on them anymore ?


----------



## apu3001

Hi, broo

I would like a custom bios for zotac gtx 970 amp! extreme core edition. Thank you and god bless you! (or devil with you prefer)


----------



## KillerBee33

Hello again Mr_Dark








Anything new in the past 2 months? I ended up underclocking and undervolting due to overheating ,
This is whats stable now days

1181V.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## fizzlepoop

Hi again Mr-Dark.

With this BIOS you gave me, I found that one of my cards stays at the maximum voltage all the time, even when it's not under load. The clock speeds for both cards seem to behave like they should, and the voltage on the other one only maxes out under load. I've tried everything I can think of to fix the voltage staying maxed on the one card but still no luck. Can you take another look and see if you can tweak anything so my idle voltage goes back down? Also can you lower the clock to 1493? Thanks.

GTX980Ti-SC--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealth80*
> 
> Ok can we try again please (now I know what the issue is lol)
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7nwqsqsughfhmp5/970%20slot%201.rom?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/k5778jdbbjh30qk/970%20slot%202.rom?dl=0
> 
> maybe stay down around 1420 and 3700 please
> 
> thanks again


Glad you fix the problem, give this a try

Evga970s--bioss.zip 273k .zip file


Core clock 1418mhz &3.7ghz memory &1.212v &higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> anyone remember what the boards that circumvent your boards on board power to increase the total tdp i cant find anything on them anymore ?


you need a higher TDP from the bios ? if yes upload the stock bios here so i can help you farther
Quote:


> Hi, broo
> 
> I would like a custom bios for zotac gtx 970 amp! extreme core edition. Thank you and god bless you! (or devil with you prefer)


Hello there.

Upload the stock bios so i can help you farther.. ( read the OP for how to extract&upload )
Quote:


> Hello again Mr_Dark smile.gif
> Anything new in the past 2 months? I ended up underclocking and undervolting due to overheating ,
> This is whats stable now days 1181V.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

Nothing new as we know everything on Maxwell bios









I'm joining 980 club next week as i order a Pair this week








Quote:


> Hi again Mr-Dark.
> 
> With this BIOS you gave me, I found that one of my cards stays at the maximum voltage all the time, even when it's not under load. The clock speeds for both cards seem to behave like they should, and the voltage on the other one only maxes out under load. I've tried everything I can think of to fix the voltage staying maxed on the one card but still no luck. Can you take another look and see if you can tweak anything so my idle voltage goes back down? Also can you lower the clock to 1493? Thanks.
> 
> GTX980Ti-SC--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

here is what you ask for

1493mhz---GM200.zip 152k .zip file


For the Idle clock its not a bios problem, make sure Nvidia power setting set to Adaptive not high performance also disable Shadowplay ? if your monitor refresh rate 144hz drop that to 120hz that should fix the problem


----------



## sblantipodi

is there any news on a guide on how to mod the bios in order to tweak the Power Limit, core and memory frequency, fan profile?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there any news on a guide on how to mod the bios in order to tweak the Power Limit, core and memory frequency, fan profile?


Hello

I'm sorry still working on that and still waiting my new card









it should be here in the weekend


----------



## aEverr

hi mr-dark
can you customize my gigabyte xtreme windforce 980 ti to its best oc voltage and fan curve
here's the bios

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aEverr*
> 
> hi mr-dark
> can you customize my gigabyte xtreme windforce 980 ti to its best oc voltage and fan curve
> here's the bios
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hello there. Welcome to OCN









Give this a try

Gigabyte980Ti-Xtrem---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off & custom fan curve

flash and report back


----------



## SkyFred

Hey Dark, sorry to ask again, but could you please set the bios you gave me at 1480MHz core, 3.5GHz memory and 1.25V ?
For now I'm running it with AB always on to get these clocks, it's not really convenient









SkyFredGM204_Dark-v2.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Stalefish

@Mr-Dark @DeathAngel74 Finaly listen to reason and upgraded to the msi 980 ti gaming









What is your experiences with that card? After a quick and slopy oc i can make +140-150 and + 3-400, had a game crash @ +150 and +400, not shure if OC where the problem tho. Had a new voltage and oc on my i7 so that could be the problem.

I can put some mv but the card after a minute or so lowers it to 1.199mv. Did som research but dindt find any posts about the stock max voltage on the card. What do you guys know about this?

Just want to know cuz, someone talked about stock 1.212 but feels strange if the same card would have different max voltage.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm sorry still working on that and still waiting my new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should be here in the weekend


great, thanks!


----------



## goffemannen

@Mr-Dark

I would like some help.

I got 2x Evga 980 TI Hybrid in SLI. I want a nice bios with a bit higher power limit, 120%?. Higher voltage is ok to inside safe values. Now my cards top out at 1.243v and the other 1.199v.

The highest I can go on stock bios is 1493mhz core and 7908mhz memory.

GM200evga980tihybridstock.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## stealth80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad you fix the problem, give this a try
> 
> Evga970s--bioss.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1418mhz &3.7ghz memory &1.212v &higher TDP limit & boost off
> you need a higher TDP from the bios ? if yes upload the stock bios here so i can help you farther
> Hello there.
> 
> Upload the stock bios so i can help you farther.. ( read the OP for how to extract&upload )
> Hello there
> 
> Nothing new as we know everything on Maxwell bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm joining 980 club next week as i order a Pair this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> 1493mhz---GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> For the Idle clock its not a bios problem, make sure Nvidia power setting set to Adaptive not high performance also disable Shadowplay ? if your monitor refresh rate 144hz drop that to 120hz that should fix the problem


Hi thanks for the update file, all worked great managed to get over 1500 on the core for the first time ever!

Great work +1


----------



## Link3421

Hello Mr-Dark,

Can you do something for my GTX 980 ti msi gaming 6g

I've just received it and I admit that on my old GTX 980 I had a custom bios found on the site and made by you which was just beautiful !!

The GTX 980 Ti is slightly more efficient but not much with the original bios lol

Can you make me one with a custom bios voltage customs only?

I will modify frequencies myself with MSI afterburner

thanks in advance

PS: Sorry for my bad English, i'm french

biosgtx980tistock.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Hey Dark, sorry to ask again, but could you please set the bios you gave me at 1480MHz core, 3.5GHz memory and 1.25V ?
> For now I'm running it with AB always on to get these clocks, it's not really convenient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyFredGM204_Dark-v2.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

here is what yo ask for

MSI-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark @DeathAngel74 Finaly listen to reason and upgraded to the msi 980 ti gaming biggrin.gif
> 
> What is your experiences with that card? After a quick and slopy oc i can make +140-150 and + 3-400, had a game crash @ +150 and +400, not shure if OC where the problem tho. Had a new voltage and oc on my i7 so that could be the problem.
> 
> I can put some mv but the card after a minute or so lowers it to 1.199mv. Did som research but dindt find any posts about the stock max voltage on the card. What do you guys know about this?
> 
> Just want to know cuz, someone talked about stock 1.212 but feels strange if the same card would have different max voltage.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello

The Gaming 980 Ti is good card, the only down side on that card the cooler.. you will need a decent fan curve to keep it under 80c..

I can help you with OC. upload the stock bios so i can made a nice bios for you








Quote:


> I would like some help.
> 
> I got 2x Evga 980 TI Hybrid in SLI. I want a nice bios with a bit higher power limit, 120%?. Higher voltage is ok to inside safe values. Now my cards top out at 1.243v and the other 1.199v.
> 
> The highest I can go on stock bios is 1493mhz core and 7908mhz memory.
> 
> GM200evga980tihybridstock.zip 147


Hello

this bios should be lovely

Evga980Ti--Hybrid---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7.9ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & voltage match for both card in SLI!

keep in mind that bios need Zero tweak from you as all done from the bios for the above setting








Quote:


> Hi thanks for the update file, all worked great managed to get over 1500 on the core for the first time ever!
> 
> Great work +1


Nice. Glad that work for yo








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> Can you do something for my GTX 980 ti msi gaming 6g
> 
> I've just received it and I admit that on my old GTX 980 I had a custom bios found on the site and made by you which was just beautiful !!
> 
> The GTX 980 Ti is slightly more efficient but not much with the original bios lol
> 
> Can you make me one with a custom bios voltage customs only?
> 
> I will modify frequencies myself with MSI afterburner
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> PS: Sorry for my bad English, i'm french
> 
> biosgtx980tistock.zip 147k .zip


Hello there

Sure. I can do anything in the bios









give this a try

MSI980Ti-6GB----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle..

I know you ask for stable voltage only but that will not help yo to get stable OC, the above will be good for yo.. just use any OC software to push the Core/memory clock


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Evga980Ti--Hybrid---Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7.9ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & voltage match for both card in SLI!
> 
> keep in mind that bios need Zero tweak from you as all done from the bios for the above setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Glad that work for yo


Thanks for the bios. it works great!

@Mr-Dark

BTW. Can I overclock this using afterburner? I would like to try to get higher now when the voltage is higher and also use the cards one by one instead of SLI and see what I can get then.

How much higher did you set the power limit btw?


----------



## Rayce185

Hey Mr-Dark, thanks for doing this thread and helping us out









Here's my GTX950:
Would it be possible for you to set the voltage to 1287.5mV, setting the core clock to 1506.5MHz (no boost) and setting the power to the highest possible for a PCIe slot and a single 6-pin PCIe connector? The power limit should be 120% if possible. The memory can stay stock









Thanks a million in advance!

GM206.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## Link3421

Ok i will test now !

thx


----------



## djtmalta

GM206.zip 152k .zip file
Hello Mr. Dark,

Could you please pimp out (make go to max performance) my MSI GTX 960 4GB GAMING firmware. I would really appreciate it.

Thank You for your time,

David


----------



## AceIsme

Hello Mr-Dark. I was just wondering if you could tell me how you determine the maximum clocks you use for each card (both GPU and Mem clocks)? Each card is different. How do you determine the cards' potential from the original BIOS?


----------



## done12many2

Hello Mr-Dark. I have (2) EVGA 980 Ti Hybrids and have removed the stock Hybrid coolers and thrown them into a custom loop after fitting them with EK water blocks. Other than that, the cards currently run stock BIOS and seem to do a pretty good job.

I just recently got interested in benchmarking so I've started looking into BIOS mods for the 980 Ti's. After poking around the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker, I've decided that it's best to leave this to the experts like you.

With that said, can you help me out?

I prefer adjusting things within OC software and don't need everything setup for me automatically from the BIOS. I have no real thermal concerns as the cards remain around 30 degrees under load with stock GPU offset and get up to maybe 33/34 with the highest stable offset I can reach. The cards have ASICS scores of 83.8 and 82.9 and I suspect that if I can increase voltage and power target, I should be able to push the cards further.

I grabbed a few screen shots of information that I thought might help you out. If you feel like they can be improved, please modify the BIOS.







GM200_Card_12.zip 293k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Thanks for the bios. it works great!
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> BTW. Can I overclock this using afterburner if i would like to try to get higher now when the voltage is higher? I want to see what I can get when using the cards one by one instead of SLI.


Hello

Yes you can push the core/memory clock as yo want from any OC software, but the voltage is locked to 1.255v if you want higher value we need to adjust the bios again








Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark, thanks for doing this thread and helping us out thumb.gif
> 
> Here's my GTX950:
> Would it be possible for you to set the voltage to 1287.5mV, setting the core clock to 1506.5MHz (no boost) and setting the power to the highest possible for a PCIe slot and a single 6-pin PCIe connector? The power limit should be 120% if possible. The memory can stay stock smile.gif
> 
> Thanks a million in advance!
> 
> GM206.zip


Hello there

Sure. give this a try

Gigabyte950------Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

keep in mind all Maxwell card report 1.275v max & the TDP slider is effective now so leave it at 100% is fine.
Quote:


> GM206.zip 152k .zip file Hello Mr. Dark,
> 
> Could you please pimp out (make go to max performance) my MSI GTX 960 4GB GAMING firmware. I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank You for your time,
> 
> David
> Edited by djtmalta - Today at 12:17


Hey David









give this a try

MSI960------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark. I was just wondering if you could tell me how you determine the maximum clocks you use for each card (both GPU and Mem clocks)? Each card is different. How do you determine the cards' potential from the original BIOS?


Hello there

It depend on the ASIC quality and the card itself, Now after 1 year modding Maxwell bios my clock/voltage work for 90% or the card's









for Unlocked card i set the Following profile. 1506mhz core clock & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off.. that good for most card and a Balance between OC/Performance/heat








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark. I have (2) EVGA 980 Ti Hybrids and have removed the stock Hybrid coolers and thrown them into a custom loop after fitting them with EK water blocks. Other than that, the cards currently run stock BIOS and seem to do a pretty good job.
> 
> I just recently got interested in benchmarking so I've started looking into BIOS mods for the 980 Ti's. After poking around the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker, I've decided that it's best to leave this to the experts like you.
> 
> With that said, can you help me out?
> 
> I prefer adjusting things within OC software and don't need everything setup for me automatically from the BIOS. I have no real thermal concerns as the cards remain around 30 degrees under load with stock GPU offset and get up to maybe 33/34 with the highest stable offset I can reach. The cards have ASICS scores of 83.8 and 82.9 and I suspect that if I can increase voltage and power target, I should be able to push the cards further.
> 
> I grabbed a few screen shots of information that I thought might help you out. If you feel like they can be improved, please modify the BIOS.
> 
> GM200_Card_12.zip 293k .zip file
> Edited by done12many2 - Today at 5:19 am


Hello

honestly you have Golden card there.. 80% ASIC fr both in SLI is perfect.

here is what you ask for

Evga980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & Boost off

simply use any OC software to push the core/memory as you like


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> The Gaming 980 Ti is good card, the only down side on that card the cooler.. you will need a decent fan curve to keep it under 80c..
> 
> I can help you with OC. upload the stock bios so i can made a nice bios for you


Yea so i noticed, the card stays at about 77c with the stock profile.
What kind of fan profile is needed? 90-100% @ 70c?

Thermal downclock still 81c on 980ti?

I like my silence


----------



## djtmalta

Thank You Mr. Dark!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> Yea so i noticed, the card stays at about 77c with the stock profile.
> What kind of fan profile is needed? 90-100% @ 70c?
> 
> Thermal downclock still 81c on 980ti?
> 
> I like my silence


The stock fan curve is lazy on that card, for the best try this

45c fan start
60c fan speed 60%
75c fan speed 80%

MSI just use the normal Gaming cooler on the Ti, they should upgrade the cooler with thicker heatsink like r9 390 cooler..

We can adjust the throttle temp from the bios but that mean nothing as the card start throttle after 80c
Quote:


> Thank You Mr. Dark!! I really appreciate it!


You're most welcome


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Yes you can push the core/memory clock as yo want from any OC software, but the voltage is locked to 1.255v if you want higher value we need to adjust the bios again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


@Mr-Dark

Okej. Cool. Will give it a try just for fun and see if I can increase it anything







.

How much higher did you set the power limit btw?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Okej. Cool. Will give it a try just for fun and see if I can increase it anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> How much higher did you set the power limit btw?


Its 400W at 100% Slider


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its 400W at 100% Slider


Okey. I think I've maxed out at 290-300w so far when I ran Heaven so I got headroom for more


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try firestrike and catzilla just to be safe


----------



## kenbak

Hello , someone has the bios 970 SC 2974 -KR with power limit unlocked ?

thax!


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> honestly you have Golden card there.. 80% ASIC fr both in SLI is perfect.
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> Evga980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & Boost off
> 
> simply use any OC software to push the core/memory as you like


Mr-Dark, thanks! What you do for everyone in this thread is absolutely fantastic and greatly appreciated!

I'll flash sometime this morning and report back.


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Try firestrike and catzilla just to be safe


Can try that to. Gonna get myself a power usage meter so I know exactly how much power the pc draws.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> honestly you have Golden card there.. 80% ASIC fr both in SLI is perfect.
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> Evga980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & Boost off
> 
> simply use any OC software to push the core/memory as you like


Quick question. I noticed there was only one rom file in the zip. Do I flash the same rom for both cards? Thanks again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Okey. I think I've maxed out at 290-300w so far when I ran Heaven so I got headroom for more


Yea. Heavily Oc'd Ti is power hungry








Quote:


> Hello , someone has the bios 970 SC 2974 -KR with power limit unlocked ?
> 
> thax!


Hello there

We don't have any bios here, you upload the stock bios from your card and we adjust the setting here








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, thanks! What you do for everyone in this thread is absolutely fantastic and greatly appreciated!
> 
> I'll flash sometime this morning and report back.


You're most welcome








Quote:


> Quick question. I noticed there was only one rom file in the zip. Do I flash the same rom for both cards? Thanks again.


Hello

Sry, didn't remember to talk about that but Yes. flash same bios for both card.. I check both bios you uploaded here and they identical


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sry, didn't remember to talk about that but Yes. flash same bios for both card.. I check both bios you uploaded here and they identical


Thank you. I'm getting started now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Thank you. I'm getting started now.


GL


----------



## aEverr

Thanks! Accurate, till the graphics clock, its not reporting 1506mhz but everything else is correct.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aEverr*
> 
> Thanks! Accurate, till the graphics clock, its not reporting 1506mhz but everything else is correct.


Where ? which card is that ? upload the bios i gave to you so i can help.. can't remember what i done for you


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GL


Well Mr-Dark the BIOS loaded perfectly fine. Voltage has definitely improved. Thank you.

Can you take the original BIOS for the cards and increase the voltage limit and power target only to as far as you can while leaving the rest of the settings stock. I am assuming that 1.275 is the max? If not, the higher the better. Essentially, I'd like to see how my original configuration with boost performed compared to a setup with boost and voltage/power target increased.

Thanks again for your help.

GM200_Card_1__2.zip 293k .zip file


----------



## aEverr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Where ? which card is that ? upload the bios i gave to you so i can help.. can't remember what i done for you


Never mind, checked GPU-Z instead of HWMonitor, it works! thanks


----------



## goffemannen

I tested Heaven with the power meter now. It topped out at 898w at most. How is that posible when I have a AX850? It suppose to only give 850w lol. I think I need to upgrade. 1200-1300w


----------



## Link3421

Hello Mr_dark

Thx for the custom bios it's all good !!!

but i'm gonna be again a pain in the neck

in MSI Afterburner i can't modify the core voltage (actually its at 0) is this normal ?

can you make me another bios with a GPU voltage at 1287.5mV ?

As usual i will modify myself the frequencies with MSI afterburner.

To remind you its a GTX 980 Ti MSI gaming 6G

thx sir!!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Well Mr-Dark the BIOS loaded perfectly fine. Voltage has definitely improved. Thank you.
> 
> Can you take the original BIOS for the cards and increase the voltage limit and power target only to as far as you can while leaving the rest of the settings stock. I am assuming that 1.275 is the max? If not, the higher the better. Essentially, I'd like to see how my original configuration with boost performed compared to a setup with boost and voltage/power target increased.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> GM200_Card_1__2.zip 2


Sorry, but that will not work.. higher voltage with boost on will not work, we should disable boost and set fixed clock to make it work..

i can adjust the power limit only with boost off

Quote:


> Never mind, checked GPU-Z instead of HWMonitor, it works! thanks


good to know its work for yo








Quote:


> I tested Heaven with the power meter now. It topped out at 898w at most. How is that posible when I have a AX850? It suppose to only give 850w lol. I think I need to upgrade. 1200-1300w biggrin.gif


when we say the PSU 850W and has 80% efficiency that mean when you pull 850W from that unit, the pulled watt from the wall will be

850 *1.2=1020w..

your actual usage now is 898*0.8=718w







you still have 140w spare










Edit : checking your PSU from Corsair site and the efficiency for that is 90%. so you pull 898 *.90 = 808w you still have 42w spare. Btw what is the full space for that system ? I think 6 core at high OC ?
Quote:


> Hello Mr_dark
> 
> Thx for the custom bios it's all good !!!
> 
> but i'm gonna be again a pain in the neck
> 
> in MSI Afterburner i can't modify the core voltage (actually its at 0) is this normal ?
> 
> can you make me another bios with a GPU voltage at 1287.5mV ?
> 
> As usual i will modify myself the frequencies with MSI afterburner.
> 
> To remind you its a GTX 980 Ti MSI gaming 6G
> 
> thx sir!!!


You still can push the gpu farther from any OC software as normal.

give me the bios i gave to you as i made +20bios today..lol


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sorry, but that will not work.. higher voltage with boost on will not work, we should disable boost and set fixed clock to make it work..
> 
> i can adjust the power limit only with boost off


Thanks for explaining that to me. With that said, I guess my stock BIOS was really efficient with these particular cards because it boosted and held to the same or slightly higher frequency of what I could get stable from the increased voltage. Maybe something to do with the ASIC? Maybe my cards don't like the added voltage? That would be too bad because they never above 35 degrees with load even with the added voltage from your BIOS. I am completely open to suggestions.


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> when we say the PSU 850W and has 80% effecinsy that mean when you pull 850W from that unit, the pulled watt from the wall will be 850 *1.2=1020w..


oh..didn't know that. But according to the specs it has 80 plus gold and minimum och 90% efficiency. So if I do the math it should be drawing 801w. Isn't that a bit to close to the maximum of what the psu can do?

Looking at the picture I should have about 88-89% efficiency because I'm pretty close to 100% load. So that gives me 783.2-792.1w.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Thanks for explaining that to me. With that said, I guess my stock BIOS was really efficient with these particular cards because it boosted and held to the same or slightly higher frequency of what I could get stable from the increased voltage. Maybe something to do with the ASIC? Maybe my cards don't like the added voltage? That would be too bad because they never above 35 degrees with load even with the added voltage from your BIOS. I am completely open to suggestions.


Well your card is very good. that's why you OC to >1500mhz without problem.. which problem do you have with my bios ?

why you need to tweak it from OC software ? I think done all from the bios is good idea or ?
Quote:


> h..didn't know that. But according to the specs it has 80 plus gold and minimum och 90% efficiency. So if I do the math it should be drawing 801w. Isn't that a bit to close to the maximum of what the psu can do?
> 
> Looking at the picture I should have about 88-89% efficiency because I'm pretty close to 100% load. So that gives me 783.2-792.1w.


Yea I see, you're very close from the limit.. but can you tell me the full system space ? I think 800w for single 980 Ti is way to high.. some people have 2 card on 850w and no problem..

I think you have an 6 core cpu at high clock..

for upgrading the PSU an 1000w or 1200w (if you have a plan for SLI ) is good idea


----------



## Link3421

thx

here you have the bios modified by you

MSI980Ti-6GB----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Well your card is very good. that's why you OC to >1500mhz without problem.. which problem do you have with my bios ?
> 
> why you need to tweak it from OC software ? I think done all from the bios is good idea or ?
> Yea I see, you're very close from the limit.. but can you tell me the full system space ? I think 800w for single 980 Ti is way to high.. some people have 2 card on 850w and no problem..
> 
> I think you have an 6 core cpu at high clock..
> 
> for upgrading the PSU an 1000w or 1200w (if you have a plan for SLI ) is good idea


i do run sli dude







. And yes I have a 6 core cpu at 4.5 ghz







.

Fractal Design Define R5 | i7 3930k @ 4.5 ghz | Corsair H110i GTX | Asus P9X79 Deluxe | Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333MHz 32gb(8x4gb) | Evga 980 Ti Hybrid SLI | Intel 330 180gb | Samsung 850 Pro 512gb | Samsung 830 256gb | Acer XB271HU | Corsair AX850W | 4 sata discs | 5 fans

Would a 1000w be enough or should I go strait to a 1200w since it's not that big of a price difference? And what model you do recomend?

Corsair HX, Seasonic XP3, FSP Aurum PT 92+, EVGA Supernova G2 or EVGA Supernova P2?

@Mr-Dark


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> I tested Heaven with the power meter now. It topped out at 898w at most. How is that posible when I have a AX850? It suppose to only give 850w lol. I think I need to upgrade. 1200-1300w


Can saw btw, that a AX850 is made of extremely high grade components, and reviewers have seen it SUPPLY 1000w when the load was needed, thats not 1000 at the wall, thats 1000 at the motherboard/PCIe etc


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can saw btw, that a AX850 is made of extremely high grade components, and reviewers have seen it SUPPLY 1000w when the load was needed, thats not 1000 at the wall, thats 1000 at the motherboard/PCIe etc


okey. where have you seen those reviews?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Link3421*
> 
> thx
> 
> here you have the bios modified by you
> 
> MSI980Ti-6GB----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Here yo go

MSI980Ti--1.28v----Dark.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> i do run sli dude biggrin.gif. And yes I have a 6 core cpu at 4.5 ghz smile.gif.
> 
> Fractal Design Define R5 | i7 3930k @ 4.5 ghz | Corsair H110i GTX | Asus P9X79 Deluxe | Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333MHz 32gb(8x4gb) | Evga 980 Ti Hybrid SLI | Intel 330 180gb | Samsung 850 Pro 512gb | Samsung 830 256gb | Acer XB271HU | Corsair AX850W | 4 sata discs | 5 fans
> 
> Would a 1000w be enough or should I go strait to a 1200w since it's not that big of a price difference? And what model you do recomend?
> 
> Corsair HX, Seasonic XP3, FSP Aurum PT 92+, EVGA Supernova G2 or EVGA Supernova P2?
> 
> @Mr-Dark


SLI. then that good power consumption









I see this the best PSU on the market for (Price/performance)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00COIZTZM?keywords=evga%20supernova%201300w&qid=1455822754&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

Gold 1300w Psu for 170$, I'm getting that soon








Quote:


> Can saw btw, that a AX850 is made of extremely high grade components, and reviewers have seen it SUPPLY 1000w when the load was needed, thats not 1000 at the wall, thats 1000 at the motherboard/PCIe etc


All high end PSU can run at 100% load for long time without problem, so company give it +100w over the advertised ability


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI980Ti--1.28v----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> SLI. then that good power consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see this the best PSU on the market for (Price/performance)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00COIZTZM?keywords=evga%20supernova%201300w&qid=1455822754&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> Gold 1300w Psu for 170$, I'm getting that soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All high end PSU can run at 100% load for long time without problem, so company give it +100w over the advertised ability


That's a really good price. it cost $250 here in sweden.

These 4 are the competetives I guess, and they have 80+ platinum. The Corsair HX1200i 1200W is $318. The FSP Aurum PT 92+ 1200W and EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2 is $306 and the Seasonic Platinum XP3 1200W is $352.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Well your card is very good. that's why you OC to >1500mhz without problem.. which problem do you have with my bios ?
> 
> why you need to tweak it from OC software ? I think done all from the bios is good idea or ?


Mr-Dark, definitely no problems with your BIOS. I apologize if I came off that way, but I appreciate you taking the time to do this!

Remember, I didn't know what to expect as the cards were already performing better than expected. I was hoping there would be a difference in max performance, but in the end I believe that they were already performing about as good as they could and regardless of voltage, they may not get faster.

Your instructions and help were spot on!


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sure. give this a try
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte950------Dark.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (149k. zip file)
> 
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> keep in mind all Maxwell card report 1.275v max & the TDP slider is effective now so leave it at 100% is fine.


Wow thanks!









Does this mean the 950 is limited to 1.275v or that it just won't show me any higher voltage?

Thanks again, great work Dark!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> That's a really good price. it cost $250 here in sweden.
> 
> These 4 are the competetives I guess, and they have 80+ platinum. The Corsair HX1200i 1200W is $318. The FSP Aurum PT 92+ 1200W and EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2 is $306 and the Seasonic Platinum XP3 1200W is $352.


Ya, its good Psu for the money, and EVGA warranty is the best








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, definitely no problems with your BIOS. I apologize if I came off that way, but I appreciate you taking the time to do this!
> 
> Remember, I didn't know what to expect as the cards were already performing better than expected. I was hoping there would be a difference in max performance, but in the end I believe that they were already performing about as good as they could and regardless of voltage, they may not get faster.
> 
> Your instructions and help were spot on!


no problem, you're most welcome








Quote:


> Wow thanks! smile.gif
> 
> Does this mean the 950 is limited to 1.275v or that it just won't show me any higher voltage?
> 
> Thanks again, great work Dark! thumb.gif


Hello

I'm not sure if your card limited to 1.275v but all Maxwell card from 950 to Titan-X report 1.275v max while some card can pull higher than that..

its not worth the time, as Maxwell card stop scale after 1.25v in general and remember its the Silicon all the time









You're most welcome


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> It depend on the ASIC quality and the card itself, Now after 1 year modding Maxwell bios my clock/voltage work for 90% or the card's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Unlocked card i set the Following profile. 1506mhz core clock & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off.. that good for most card and a Balance between OC/Performance/heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello


Hey Mr-Dark. Thank for explaining that. What about cards that are locked like my 980ti Classified? How do you determine what a stable clock will be at the locked voltage? Still ASIC dependable?
Also, how can one benefit from the dual bios on this card? Does it matter which BIOS your modified ROM gets uploaded on?


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Hello Mr-Dark

First I wanna thank you for everything you are doing for the community and sharing your expertise. back to the topic I wanna ask if you could please make 2 versions of my original Bios for my MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G.

1. This is for testing purposes: lower core clock of 900mhz max with boost off, voltage of 1.2 and no change in memory clock. basically I want the card to run at 900mhz with no change to memory clock and voltage of at least 1.2

2. This is gonna be for 24/7 use so I'll let you decide my voltage but I think 1.25 or 1.275, Higher TDP, boost off, Core Clock of 1450, no change in memory clock, boost off, etc.... so basically I want the card to always run at 1450mhz with no change to memory clock.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


*Ohh and my card ASIC Quality is 73.7%*


----------



## seckzee

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti-Hybrid-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> make sure its stable at the above clock then you can push it farther from any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome


Mr Dark,

Just wanted to keep you informed. My 980ti hybrid was able to launch the bios configuration without problems. When trying to add +core on precisionx, the clock would drop back into the 1300's for some reason. This was circumvented by just modifying my existing bios to try higher frequencies (in multiples of 13mhz). 1519mhz passed heaven unigine but failed after approx 30 minutes on battlefield 4. 1531/1544mhz both failed the heaven unigine benchmark. So, I decided to stick with 1506mhz which seems to be running smoothly at 1.23v. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark. Thank for explaining that. What about cards that are locked like my 980ti Classified? How do you determine what a stable clock will be at the locked voltage? Still ASIC dependable?
> Also, how can one benefit from the dual bios on this card? Does it matter which BIOS your modified ROM gets uploaded on?


Hello

the Classy its locked at 1.212v from the bios, but to increase the voltage over the limit you need the EVGA EVBOT..

the best is a bios with voltage locked to 1.212v & Boost off & base clock 1450mhz and the user start to push it farther until crash









for the dual bios it depend, some card has 2 identical bios just if one fail you can use the second one, while some card has LN2 bios for Extreme OC.. In general LN2 bios not recommended for daily usage
Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark
> 
> First I wanna thank you for everything you are doing for the community and sharing your expertise. back to the topic I wanna ask if you could please make 2 versions of my original Bios for my MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G.
> 
> 1. This is for testing purposes: lower core clock of 900mhz max with boost off, voltage of 1.2 and no change in memory clock. basically I want the card to run at 900mhz with no change to memory clock and voltage of at least 1.2
> 
> 2. This is gonna be for 24/7 use so I'll let you decide my voltage but I think 1.25 or 1.275, Higher TDP, boost off, Core Clock of 1450, no change in memory clock, boost off, etc.... so basically I want the card to always run at 1450mhz with no change to memory clock.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Ohh and my card ASIC Quality is 73.7%


Hello there

here is the bios number 2 that you ask for

MSI980Ti--1455-1.255v.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & stock memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

for the bios with super low clock, the lowest i can go with boost off is 1278mhz is that okay for you ?

Quote:


> Mr Dark,
> 
> Just wanted to keep you informed. My 980ti hybrid was able to launch the bios configuration without problems. When trying to add +core on precisionx, the clock would drop back into the 1300's for some reason. This was circumvented by just modifying my existing bios to try higher frequencies (in multiples of 13mhz). 1519mhz passed heaven unigine but failed after approx 30 minutes on battlefield 4. 1531/1544mhz both failed the heaven unigine benchmark. So, I decided to stick with 1506mhz which seems to be running smoothly at 1.23v. Thank you for your time


Sound like you hit the wall after 1530mhz, that's normal for Maxwell card's once you hit the limit nothing will help thumb.gif

let me now if you want a bios for the above setting


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> the Classy its locked at 1.212v from the bios, but to increase the voltage over the limit you need the EVGA EVBOT..
> 
> the best is a bios with voltage locked to 1.212v & Boost off & base clock 1450mhz and the user start to push it farther until crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the dual bios it depend, some card has 2 identical bios just if one fail you can use the second one, while some card has LN2 bios for Extreme OC.. In general LN2 bios not recommended for daily usage
> Hello there
> 
> here is the bios number 2 that you ask for
> 
> MSI980Ti--1455-1.255v.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & stock memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> for the bios with super low clock, the lowest i can go with boost off is 1278mhz is that okay for you ?
> Sound like you hit the wall after 1530mhz, that's normal for Maxwell card's once you hit the limit nothing will help thumb.gif
> 
> let me now if you want a bios for the above setting


Is there any way to lower it with lower TDP, etc...??? if not please do the lowest you can go, I really appreciate it


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Is there any way to lower it with lower TDP, etc...??? if not please do the lowest you can go, I really appreciate it


Okay, give this a try

MSI980Ti--low-clock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Octavialicious

Card: EVGA GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ (reference pcb)

I always hit the max Power Target (110%) as I have a bad card, and I would like to be able to turn it past 110% please







No need to touch voltage or anything like that, I have soo much voltage headroom (just need power target) Thank you so much!

goodybios.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, give this a try
> 
> MSI980Ti--low-clock.zip 152k .zip file


Thank you so very much, so far both seem to be working as I wanted them, I'll do more extensive testings over the weekend and keep you informed, again I wanna appreciate the time you have put into helping me and the community


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavialicious*
> 
> Card: EVGA GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ (reference pcb)
> 
> I always hit the max Power Target (110%) as I have a bad card, and I would like to be able to turn it past 110% please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to touch voltage or anything like that, I have soo much voltage headroom (just need power target) Thank you so much!
> 
> goodybios.zip 152k .zip file


Here yo go

Evga980Ti--TDP---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Up to 160% TDP slider








Quote:


> Thank you so very much, so far both seem to be working as I wanted them, I'll do more extensive testings over the weekend and keep you informed, again I wanna appreciate the time you have put into helping me and the community redface.gif


Glad its work for yo









You're most welcome


----------



## AceIsme

Hello Mr-Dark. I just realised that the BIOS I sent you was saved without disabling the VGA driver. Is that a problem? Can I still flash the card with the modified BIOS you provided?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark. I just realised that the BIOS I sent you was saved without disabling the VGA driver. Is that a problem? Can I still flash the card with the modified BIOS you provided?


No problem at all


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem at all


Thank you.


----------



## AceIsme

One more question. Can you please explain how the fan settings in the BIOS file work? I don't understand what the PER value is. Is that the fan % speed?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> One more question. Can you please explain how the fan settings in the BIOS file work? I don't understand what the PER value is. Is that the fan % speed?


Hello

yes the PER is the fan Percentage & the RPM is the fan RPM and the TMP is the gpu temp


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> yes the PER is the fan Percentage & the RPM is the fan RPM and the TMP is the gpu temp


That's what I thought. Then why is PER13 set to 80 (80%) and the RPM to 3030 when the maximum RPM is supposed to be 3030rpm? Does this mean that I can go another 20% up on the RPM max value to 3636rpm?


----------



## AceIsme

Actually I think I got this now. At 83C the fan speed will increase in a linear fashion up to 80% speed until it reaches 90.91C. Anything above 90.91C the fan will jump straight to 100% speed which is 3030rpm. Am I correct here?


----------



## Suryawicked

Heeey Mr-Dark.

GK110.zip 130k .zip file


I got this 780 Direct CUII OC, with ASIC 73%.

can you help?

Love Surya


----------



## Scruffeh

Edit:
Im dumb


----------



## DeathAngel74

they must be confused with Cyclops'thread


----------



## Suryawicked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> Read the title of the thread...
> Is your card a 900 series? Nope, then find the correct thread...


GTX 780 Is keplar.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> Read the title of the thread...
> Is your card a 900 series? Nope, then find the correct thread...


*This thread will be for custom bios for all GTX 900 cards ( Maxwell ) Or Kepler card! Upon request !*


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> That's what I thought. Then why is PER13 set to 80 (80%) and the RPM to 3030 when the maximum RPM is supposed to be 3030rpm? Does this mean that I can go another 20% up on the RPM max value to 3636rpm?


You can fool the Bios with Per/Rpm its okay, you can set 20% and max RPM









simply when you set 80% just calculate the true fan rpm by Max rpm * fan percentage








Quote:


> Actually I think I got this now. At 83C the fan speed will increase in a linear fashion up to 80% speed until it reaches 90.91C. Anything above 90.91C the fan will jump straight to 100% speed which is 3030rpm. Am I correct here?


there is Jump at all, its linear at the normal fan curve, I can help with that.. give me some info about the fan curve you want + the bios and i will do that for yo








Quote:


> Heeey Mr-Dark.
> 
> GK110.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> I got this 780 Direct CUII OC, with ASIC 73%.
> 
> can you help?
> 
> Love Surya


hello there

give this a try

GTX780-------Dark.zip 132k .zip file


Dark.zip (132k. zip file)

Core clock 1100Mhz & stock memory clock & 1.225v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back








Quote:


> Read the title of the thread...
> Is your card a 900 series? Nope, then find the correct thread...


You're right dude its not Maxwell card, but i can help as i already made +20 bios for 770 & 780 & 780Ti so why not


----------



## Link3421

Thx Mr dark!!!

for the bios for my gtx 980 ti gaming 6g at 1.28v

it's all good , I succeeded to up to 4000mhz for the memory clock and 1554mhz for the gpu clock.

Thx you very very much you are wonderfull !!!


----------



## AceIsme

Mr-Dark, could I please have a BIOS made with only higher TDP limit & boost off? I will take care of the clocks and fan curve.








EVGA 980ti Classified - ASIC 69.8
Thank you in advance.

EVGA980ti-Classy_Original.zip 146k .zip file
.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Link3421*
> 
> Thx Mr dark!!!
> 
> for the bios for my gtx 980 ti gaming 6g at 1.28v
> 
> it's all good , I succeeded to up to 4000mhz for the memory clock and 1554mhz for the gpu clock.
> 
> Thx you very very much you are wonderfull !!!


Nice clocks dude!!! I have a Classy and I struggle to get anything above 1474 on the GPU.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Link3421*
> 
> Thx Mr dark!!!
> 
> for the bios for my gtx 980 ti gaming 6g at 1.28v
> 
> it's all good , I succeeded to up to 4000mhz for the memory clock and 1554mhz for the gpu clock.
> 
> Thx you very very much you are wonderfull !!!


Nice, sound like a good card there!









feel free to upload the bios and tell me about the new clock's so i can adjust the bios again for daily usage









You're most welcome
Quote:


> Mr-Dark, could I please have a BIOS made with only higher TDP limit & boost off? I will take care of the clocks and fan curve. smile.gif
> EVGA 980ti Classified - ASIC 69.8
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> EVGA980ti-Classy_Original.zip


Here yo go

Classy980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

simply use any OC software to push it farther








Quote:


> Nice clocks dude!!! I have a Classy and I struggle to get anything above 1474 on the GPU.


It's the silicon all the time


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Good Morning Mr-Dark,

Would you be able to make me a Bios with settings of: 1.1 volt max, boost off, no change to memory clock, and core clock of exact: 1200mhz, also not sure how high the TDP and also not sure the percentage of power limit/slider so I'll let u decide the best. again the card ASIC is 73.7.

thank you in advance.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Good Morning Mr-Dark,
> 
> Would you be able to make me a Bios with settings of: 1.1 volt max, boost off, no change to memory clock, and core clock of exact: 1200mhz, also not sure how high the TDP and also not sure the percentage of power limit/slider so I'll let u decide the best. again the card ASIC is 73.7.
> 
> thank you in advance.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Its 8PM here so Good Night









here yo go

MSI980Ti-low-clock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its 8PM here so Good Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go
> 
> MSI980Ti-low-clock.zip 152k .zip file


wow nice, it's 9:53 am here in LA


----------



## DeathAngel74

and 9:57am in Monterey. live in Cali, but my heart and mind are still in Hawaii


----------



## Link3421

here 7pm in montpellier (France)


----------



## Link3421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice, sound like a good card there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to upload the bios and tell me about the new clock's so i can adjust the bios again for daily usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're most welcome


do you think i can try to up the voltage to 1.3v ???(i replace all values which are at 1.28v )

My asic quality was 71%

my old gtx 980 msi gaming 4g work fine at 1.31v in daily use during 9 months and i sold it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> wow nice, it's 9:53 am here in LA


Ya its the morning then








Quote:


> and 9:57am in Monterey. live in Cali, but my heart and mind are still in Hawaii tongue.gif


Hawaii is awesome mate, a tons of girl's there








Quote:


> here 7pm in montpellier (France)


1H over yo here








Quote:


> do you think i can try to up the voltage to 1.3v ???(i replace all values which are at 1.28v )
> 
> My asic quality was 71%
> 
> my old gtx 980 msi gaming 4g work fine at 1.31v in daily use during 9 months and i sold it.


You can try that, maybe you will gain a few mhz and may not


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yep, wife was born there remember?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yep, wife was born there remember?


Yea, I remember









you're lucky man









Edit : blaze go away or something ? I miss him


----------



## goffemannen

BF4 crashed for me two times now after playing like 10 min. Played The Division beta earlier and it pushed the GPUs and the CPU harder but it didnt crashed. Usage is max 70-80% in BF4. The division was closer to 90-100. What can be wrong? Do I need to lower the clockspeeds?

@Mr-Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> BF4 crashed for me two times now after playing like 10 min. Played The Division beta earlier and it pushed the GPUs and the CPU harder but it didnt crashed. Usage is max 70-80% in BF4. The division was closer to 90-100. What can be wrong? Do I need to lower the clockspeeds?
> 
> @Mr-Dark


Hello

Try -10mhz and report back, some game will crash from Unstable OC and some will pass without problem..

from my test the best for OC stability is Far Cry 4 & The Witcher 3 at max setting without FPS cap


----------



## Mertymen2010

Hello Mr Dark.

So after many hours of playing and analysing the bios's you have made for me, I have been able to make the perfect bios for myself, so I thank you for this.

My GPU overclocks itself by default to 1329 mhz core on 1.187v but DID throttle the voltage and the core at around 70c.....Which was frustrating. That's with the default bios.
So my new bios, at default I have it running 1329 mhz core on 1.187v but no throttling at all, so when there is no need for an overclock/overvolt then it runs as default. But I can now open up precision x and Overclock and increase the voltage all the way to 1.250v or anywhere inbetween to push it real hard with no throttling, etc. 1.250v was my choice of max voltage but could increase it so the options would be wider in PX. That's about all my GPU can take so im happy with that.

No need to re-flash for different voltage overclocks, etc.

Here it is, if you want to have a look?

GM200MOD.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try -10mhz and report back, some game will crash from Unstable OC and some will pass without problem..
> 
> from my test the best for OC stability is Far Cry 4 & The Witcher 3 at max setting without FPS cap


seems to be working better. Didn't crash now.

I added the bios you made for me.

Evga980Ti--Hybrid---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Rayce185

I know this may be OT, but is there a way of going further than the 1.275v limit of the GM206? Any hard mods perhaps?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mertymen2010*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark.
> 
> So after many hours of playing and analysing the bios's you have made for me, I have been able to make the perfect bios for myself, so I thank you for this.
> 
> My GPU overclocks itself by default to 1329 mhz core on 1.187v but DID throttle the voltage and the core at around 70c.....Which was frustrating. That's with the default bios.
> So my new bios, at default I have it running 1329 mhz core on 1.187v but no throttling at all, so when there is no need for an overclock/overvolt then it runs as default. But I can now open up precision x and Overclock and increase the voltage all the way to 1.250v or anywhere inbetween to push it real hard with no throttling, etc. 1.250v was my choice of max voltage but could increase it so the options would be wider in PX. That's about all my GPU can take so im happy with that.
> 
> No need to re-flash for different voltage overclocks, etc.
> 
> Here it is, if you want to have a look?
> 
> GM200MOD.zip 147k .zip file


Its good bios, nothing wrong there








Quote:


> seems to be working better. Didn't crash now.
> 
> I added the bios you made for me.
> 
> Evga980Ti--Hybrid---Dark.zip 147


Give this a try

Evga980Ti-Hybrid--1.267v.zip 147k .zip file


Little more voltage should stabilize it, from 1.255v to 1.267v








Quote:


> I know this may be OT, but is there a way of going further than the 1.275v limit of the GM206? Any hard mods perhaps?


maybe we can try 1.31v from the bios as Gigabyte card's not locked from the VRM... Try this

Giga950--1.31v.zip 149k .zip file


the card will report 1.275v but you should see higher temp as the current voltage will be 1.312v


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> maybe we can try 1.31v from the bios as Gigabyte card's not locked from the VRM... Try this
> 
> Giga950--1.31v.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> the card will report 1.275v but you should see higher temp as the current voltage will be 1.312v


I was cheeky enough to use your modded BIOS you supplied earlier and tune it to the 1.31v myself









But going from 1.28 to 1.31 only made the card stable for around 10 MHz more... Do you think pushing it further would be wise? The temps of the GPU are good (folding with ~40°C) but I'm scared of frying anything else on the card...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I was cheeky enough to use your modded BIOS you supplied earlier and tune it to the 1.31v myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But going from 1.28 to 1.31 only made the card stable for around 10 MHz more... Do you think pushing it further would be wise? The temps of the GPU are good (folding with ~40°C) but I'm scared of frying anything else on the card...


well that confirm the card unlocked to 1.31v, don't try to push more as that Nvidia limit from the VRM..

also the Maxwell scale with voltage is another problem..


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> well that confirm the card unlocked to 1.31v, don't try to push more as that Nvidia limit from the VRM..
> 
> also the Maxwell scale with voltage is another problem..


The VRM's have been heatsinked with two case fans blowing on them. The backside of the card is around 35°C at that area, before that I couldn't even tough it (stock BIOS).
Nevertheless I wouldn't risk anything, obviously...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> The VRM's have been heatsinked with two case fans blowing on them. The backside of the card is around 35°C at that area, before that I couldn't even tough it (stock BIOS).
> Nevertheless I wouldn't risk anything, obviously...


I mean the card will ignore a higher voltage, it will stop at 1.31v


----------



## fizzlepoop

I've started getting some weirdness in games. Basically it seems like the render distance is way lower, like finer detail only pops into place when I approach. I even switched back to my stock bios and it's still there. Have I finally just ruined my cards?


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Give this a try
> 
> Evga980Ti-Hybrid--1.267v.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Little more voltage should stabilize it, from 1.255v to 1.267v


thanks. will give it a try


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> thanks. will give it a try


Seems like it works better. No crashes.

Another problem tho. BF4 works crap for me, not always but most times. And to clarify, it didn't start with your bios.

Just take a look at this.


----------



## flyer57

Mr-Dark I'm back with report and request.
So it's been a over a month and my EVGA GTX 980ti is running very stable with no problems. Until a couple days ago. Then I found out that I was running with the power management set, to "adaptive". So I immediately went through all programs and games in the Nvidia control panel and reset it to "preferred maximum performance". And before it ran stable no higher than 1491 MHz. You had it set back to 1481 MHz for little overhead. Now I can get it to run as high as 1510 MHz. But it runs the most stable at 1505 MHz. I was hoping that maybe you could up the voltage a little. Voltage is at 1.275. Would you feel comfortable going up to 1.3. Or whatever you think the card could handle. Temperatures are still only maxing it to 64c. I'd like to see what I could get out of it but I would probably drop it back down to what I have now for my normal gameplaying. Unless you think it would be okay to run it at the higher voltage for normal gaming.
Thank you for all you done.
Flyer57

Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> I've started getting some weirdness in games. Basically it seems like the render distance is way lower, like finer detail only pops into place when I approach. I even switched back to my stock bios and it's still there. Have I finally just ruined my cards?


Hello

which game is that ? some game have that problem like Far Cry 4 and GTA V and many open world game, In general using SSD for Open world games help a lot on that problem








Quote:


> Seems like it works better. No crashes.
> 
> Another problem tho. BF4 works crap for me, not always but most times. And to clarify, it didn't start with your bios.
> 
> Just take a look at this.
> 
> Edited by goffemannen - Today at 12:39 pm


Hello

sound like cpu spike to me, that game has many problem, Try to Update the Punkbuster and Unpark cpu core and set fixed amount of Paging file will help to reduce the cpu spike








Quote:


> Mr-Dark I'm back with report and request.
> So it's been a over a month and my EVGA GTX 980ti is running very stable with no problems. Until a couple days ago. Then I found out that I was running with the power management set, to "adaptive". So I immediately went through all programs and games in the Nvidia control panel and reset it to "preferred maximum performance". And before it ran stable no higher than 1491 MHz. You had it set back to 1481 MHz for little overhead. Now I can get it to run as high as 1510 MHz. But it runs the most stable at 1505 MHz. I was hoping that maybe you could up the voltage a little. Voltage is at 1.275. Would you feel comfortable going up to 1.3. Or whatever you think the card could handle. Temperatures are still only maxing it to 64c. I'd like to see what I could get out of it but I would probably drop it back down to what I have now for my normal gameplaying. Unless you think it would be okay to run it at the higher voltage for normal gaming.
> Thank you for all you done.
> Flyer57
> 
> Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k


Hello

honestly i don't recommended 1.3v on Ti without Waterblock as the VRM will overheat to Unsafe side.. btw Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage sometime we increase the voltage from 1.25v to 1.3v and gain 10mhz or less..

for the power setting that has no affect over the OC ability, the Adaptive allow the card to throttle at IDLE while high performance keep the card at high clock all the time, some people report higher OC ability on the latest Nvidia driver's...


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> sound like cpu spike to me, that game has many problem, Try to Update the Punkbuster and Unpark cpu core and set fixed amount of Paging file will help to reduce the cpu spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have the cores unparked. The cpu should be albe to handle it since it doesn't work 100% and it's a 6 core at 4.5 ghz with 8 slots of ram. Goning to try the paging file and punkbuster.


----------



## fizzlepoop

I'm getting texture popping/obvious level of detail switches in black ops 2 and black ops 3, haven't tried other games yet. I haven't had this problem before except rarely with more extreme BIOS mods (like 1500 Mhz/ 1.275 V). I have all my games on an SSD already. When this started happening I was only overclocking using AB settings, and my cards boosted just fine to 1455 MHz core, 3700 MHz mem, and voltages were at 1.23 and 1.199 V under load, on a BIOS identical to stock but with higher power limit.

I played BO2 for hours, and tested on Heaven and Firestrike with these settings and had no issues until I plugged in my two other monitors. That's when I started seeing strange in-game effects. Now I can't get rid of them even with stock bios, no OC, and one monitor. And when I disable one or both cards to flash, sometimes I get just get a black screen instead of a base resolution desktop like would normally happen, or windows will 'detect a problem' with the other card.

I'm almost certain I've just blown my vram, on both cards from the looks of it. This is surprising because my cards are on water and temps have never gone above 52 C, and I really can't figure why these issues would start only after I plugged in my other monitors.

Any input is appreciated. Sorry if this is getting off topic.


----------



## goffemannen

Did some changes to the bios myself now. Edited the one you made for me. Set it to 1493 core and 8000 memory. bumped up the volt to 1.275 and it worked great in both Heaven and Firestrike. Gonna try set the core a bit higher and see what happens.

One thing tho. When I checked the max watt on the meter it said 1118w. And that in real watt from the PSU should be about 970-980w. Thats 120-130w more than the 850w my PSU is rated for







. Good thing I ordered a 1300w yesterday.

Firestrike score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10865455

Heaven score:
https://i.gyazo.com/451b8be79c47fb2b123177d9a6f3917b.png

@Mr-Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizzlepoop*
> 
> I'm getting texture popping/obvious level of detail switches in black ops 2 and black ops 3, haven't tried other games yet. I haven't had this problem before except rarely with more extreme BIOS mods (like 1500 Mhz/ 1.275 V). I have all my games on an SSD already. When this started happening I was only overclocking using AB settings, and my cards boosted just fine to 1455 MHz core, 3700 MHz mem, and voltages were at 1.23 and 1.199 V under load, on a BIOS identical to stock but with higher power limit.
> 
> I played BO2 for hours, and tested on Heaven and Firestrike with these settings and had no issues until I plugged in my two other monitors. That's when I started seeing strange in-game effects. Now I can't get rid of them even with stock bios, no OC, and one monitor. And when I disable one or both cards to flash, sometimes I get just get a black screen instead of a base resolution desktop like would normally happen, or windows will 'detect a problem' with the other card.
> 
> I'm almost certain I've just blown my vram, on both cards from the looks of it. This is surprising because my cards are on water and temps have never gone above 52 C, and I really can't figure why these issues would start only after I plugged in my other monitors.
> 
> Any input is appreciated. Sorry if this is getting off topic.


hmm sound strange to me honestly, I would say Contact EVGA about the problem and i'm sure they will offer a replacement for the card's..

but I don't think any heavy OC can damage the card, also your card's under the water so no temp problem..
Quote:


> Did some changes to the bios myself now. Edited the one you made for me. Set it to 1493 core and 8000 memory. bumped up the volt to 1.275 and it worked great in both Heaven and Firestrike. Gonna try set the core a bit higher and see what happens.
> 
> One thing tho. When I checked the max watt on the meter it said 1118w. And that in real watt from the PSU should be about 970-980w. Thats 120-130w more than the 850w my PSU is rated for biggrin.gif. Good thing I ordered a 1300w yesterday.
> 
> Firestrike score:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10865455
> 
> Heaven score:
> https://i.gyazo.com/451b8be79c47fb2b123177d9a6f3917b.png
> 
> @Mr-Dark


Wow mate, your PSU at the Max already









Can you test Firestrike again with SLI disable ? I see the graphic score isn't right for 2*980 Ti at 1493mhz.. single Ti at stock =17.5k & TI @1500mhz = 21k & dual Ti's at stock = 31k & dual Ti's @1490mhz =40k ...

you should hit 38k at least..


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I mean the card will ignore a higher voltage, it will stop at 1.31v


According to GPU-Z I'm hitting the power limit when clocking higher while folding. Would you recommend going any higher with the wattages? I read somewhere that the 6+2pin could theoretically manage the same power as the 8pin connector even if the +2 isn't connected...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> According to GPU-Z I'm hitting the power limit when clocking higher while folding. Would you recommend going any higher with the wattages? I read somewhere that the 6+2pin could theoretically manage the same power as the 8pin connector even if the +2 isn't connected...


Yea, If your Psu has single 12v rails then yes you can pull 150w from the 6pin cable


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> maybe we can try 1.31v from the bios as Gigabyte card's not locked from the VRM... Try this
> 
> Giga950--1.31v.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> the card will report 1.275v but you should see higher temp as the current voltage will be 1.312v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea, If your Psu has single 12v rails then yes you can pull 150w from the 6pin cable


Would you mind modding that BIOS for me a bit then? The temps are hovering at 46C and I guess the voltage cap of 1.31v will limit the card of pulling any more power than needed... What would you recommend as "safe"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Would you mind modding that BIOS for me a bit then? The temps are hovering at 46C and I guess the voltage cap of 1.31v will limit the card of pulling any more power than needed... What would you recommend as "safe"?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sure, here yo go

GTX950--TDP.zip 149k .zip file


220W TDP at 100% slider


----------



## Rayce185

Thanks!









Will that influence the clocks? I remember playing around with the power settings in the editor once (lowering the percentage) which resulted in the card not reaching its maximum clocks.

And since folding is only using ~33% TDP...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will that influence the clocks? I remember playing around with the power settings in the editor once (lowering the percentage) which resulted in the card not reaching its maximum clocks.
> 
> And since folding is only using ~33% TDP...


No, not with my bios


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Wow mate, your PSU at the Max already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you test Firestrike again with SLI disable ? I see the graphic score isn't right for 2*980 Ti at 1493mhz.. single Ti at stock =17.5k & TI @1500mhz = 21k & dual Ti's at stock = 31k & dual Ti's @1490mhz =40k ...
> 
> you should hit 38k at least..


Yepp haha.

Really? Yeah I guess I could do a test and see







.

Edit:

Firestrike test with 1 card.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10869505

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10869677

But the core and memory speeds show wrong. Don't know why. Afterburner hadware monitor shows 1493/4001.

Edit 2:

New test with 2 cards.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10869823


----------



## DeathAngel74

Dunno, ddr5 = 2x memory in gpuz = 8002 mhz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Yepp haha.
> 
> Really? Yeah I guess I could do a test and see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Firestrike test with 1 card.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10869505
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10869677
> 
> But the core and memory speeds show wrong. Don't know why. Afterburner hadware monitor shows 1493/4001.
> 
> Edit 2:
> 
> New test with 2 cards.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10869823


the result for single card is very good,but for SLI the score should be higher.. maybe driver problem or something...

Quote:


> Dunno, ddr5 = 2x memory in gpuz = 8002 mhz


This ^^


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the result for single card is very good,but for SLI the score should be higher.. maybe driver problem or something...
> This ^^


I got the newest drivers I can get for everything. Can it be a bad motherboard? Bad sli bridge?

Will uppgrade CPU etc when broadwell e is released. Aiming for a 8 or 10 core cpu then.

yeah. but I meant on the 3dmark score page







.

It says Core clock 1 202 MHz, Memory bus clock 3 954 MHz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> I got the newest drivers I can get for everything. Can it be a bad motherboard? Bad sli bridge?
> 
> Will uppgrade CPU etc when broadwell e is released. Aiming for a 8 or 10 core cpu then.
> 
> yeah. but I meant on the 3dmark score page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It says Core clock 1 202 MHz, Memory bus clock 3 954 MHz


I think its driver problem, not hardware related.. and for the 3930k its still beast cpu but 8 core BW-E is awesome I'm upgrading my 5820k also










for the reported clock its fine sometime 3Dmark report 500mhz for my card


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think its driver problem, not hardware related.. and for the 3930k its still beast cpu but 8 core BW-E is awesome I'm upgrading my 5820k also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the reported clock its fine sometime 3Dmark report 500mhz for my card


Okey. Which drivers? Motherboard drivers?

Here is a test with stock bios.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10870397


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Okey. Which drivers? Motherboard drivers?
> 
> Here is a test with stock bios.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10870397


graphic driver for sure. push your score there and i'm sure someone will post some score for similar system with dual Ti's









http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> graphic driver for sure. push your score there and i'm sure someone will post some score for similar system with dual Ti's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club


Okey.

I use the newest drivers that were realeased the other day. Clean install and used DDU before that to clean all old drivers.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Okey.
> 
> I use the newest drivers that were realeased the other day. Clean install and used DDU before that to clean all old drivers.


do you use force gen enable 3?

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform

run as via admin in command & reboot


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> do you use force gen enable 3?
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform
> 
> run as via admin in command & reboot


I don't. Will give it a try.


----------



## goffemannen

I think you saved me there. I checked gpu z and it said pci 2.0. Now after I followed your advice it says pci 3.0







. Gonna run tests now









Edit:

Test with stock bios - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10871086

Test with 1493 / 4001 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10871430

So yeah. It helped a bit with the scores. 2500 more points on graphic scores.


----------



## zetoor85

nice one







gen 3.0 does matter and does scale bettter









BTW gen3 patch wont work for me if i use XMP profile in bios ( im on 3820 )


----------



## goffemannen

Gonna try some gaming now and see how it works.

BF4 works better now. But still not as I would like it. Only avarege 50% gpu usage and without it being stable att 144fps.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Gonna try some gaming now and see how it works.
> 
> BF4 works better now. But still not as I would like it. Only avarege 50% gpu usage and without it being stable att 144fps.


will gpu usage increase if you set res scale to 150%?

maybe you run AFR2 instead of pure SLI on bf4? :S its just a guess..

NVIDIA Inspector can config your Nvdiia profiles and force AFR2 or sli


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> will gpu usage increase if you set res scale to 150%?
> 
> maybe you run AFR2 instead of pure SLI on bf4? :S its just a guess..
> 
> NVIDIA Inspector can config your Nvdiia profiles and force AFR2 or sli


I'm using 140% res. If I increase to 180-200 I get more gpu usage but I also get a little less fps.

I'm using default sli settings. Renderahead is 4 tho.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark
Are these settings ok if I want to get rid of Afterburner?




I went a little lower on the six pin as it gets kinda warm, lol.
75+108+169=352W
75+108+188-19=352W


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> Are these settings ok if I want to get rid of Afterburner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a little lower on the six pin as it gets kinda warm, lol.
> 75+108+169=352W
> 75+108+188-19=352W


Finally









ya all fine, 1506/8000 @1.28v and 348w @100% Slider








Quote:


> I think you saved me there. I checked gpu z and it said pci 2.0. Now after I followed your advice it says pci 3.0 biggrin.gif. Gonna run tests now smile.gif
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Test with stock bios - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10871086
> 
> Test with 1493 / 4001 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10871430
> 
> So yeah. It helped a bit with the scores. 2500 more points on graphic scores.


Now your score is good, 35k is reasonable to me, fr BF4 that game use 8 thread only so if you can push the cpu a little more you will see improvement.

I play that game every day, already play +1000h on that and 2000h on BF3 and i can confirm that game love single core Performance


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Now your score is good, 35k is reasonable to me, fr BF4 that game use 8 thread only so if you can push the cpu a little more you will see improvement.
> 
> I play that game every day, already play +1000h on that and 2000h on BF3 and i can confirm that game love single core Performance


´

Okey. Good.

Okey. I could try. Max cpu usage I get now is 94% on core 2, avarage on core 2 is around 80. Other ones is around 80 at max.

Could you tell me what settings you are running. Everything from ingame graphics to nvidia inspector and user.cfg.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> ´
> 
> Okey. Good.
> 
> Okey. I could try. Max cpu usage I get now is 94% on core 2, avarage on core 2 is around 80. Other ones is around 80 at max.
> 
> Could you tell me what settings you are running. Everything from ingame graphics to nvidia inspector and user.cfg.


I'm playing at 1080p 144hz Ultra and 2X MSAA and 2*970 @1500mhz (change those to 980s )

here is some Video's from my pc with FPS and cpu usage




1440p Ultra




My channel









https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeny6fHmdFXi8rqYHNsi58A


----------



## Rayce185

Are there any 960 owners here who are interested in folding?


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm playing at 1080p 144hz Ultra and 2X MSAA and 2*970 @1500mhz (change those to 980s )
> 
> here is some Video's from my pc with FPS and cpu usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeny6fHmdFXi8rqYHNsi58A


hmm okey. I just tried some zavod graveyard shift. Something is wrong when I'm playing bf4. Take a look yourself. It is below 144fps and still not using the gpus or cpu fully.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> hmm okey. I just tried some zavod graveyard shift. Something is wrong when I'm playing bf4. Take a look yourself. It is below 144fps and still not using the gpus or cpu fully.


Okay try with SLI off and same setting, if you see +90% usage all the time then its SLI bug

but I'm sure its the cpu holding you back a little.. try at stock vs 4.5ghz vs 4.7ghz and you will find the answer..

BF4 one of the games that push my to upgrade many time..from 2600k to 4770k to 4790k to 5820k.. the latest eat that game and push my 970s to the limit









Maybe latter we can play together and have a fun


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay try with SLI off and same setting, if you see +90% usage all the time then its SLI bug
> 
> but I'm sure its the cpu holding you back a little.. try at stock vs 4.5ghz vs 4.7ghz and you will find the answer..
> 
> BF4 one of the games that push my to upgrade many time..from 2600k to 4770k to 4790k to 5820k.. the latest eat that game and push my 970s to the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe latter we can play together and have a fun


Yeah. Can try that.

Recorded some gameplay where I first play at low settings then at ultra settings.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Yeah. Can try that.
> 
> Recorded some gameplay where I first play at low settings then at ultra settings.


the Framtime isn't normal to me, Origin in game disabled ? sound like Software problem to me..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Finally biggrin.gif
> 
> ya all fine, 1506/8000 @1.28v and 348w @100% Slider wink.gif


I can either set everything to default and use it to monitor hardware or completely shut it down now and run that bios, right? Since the sliders have no effect anymore?

edit:
Just woke up at 8, can't type if my life depended on it


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I can either set everything to default and use it to monitor hardware or completely shut it down now and run that bios, right? Since the sliders have no effect anymore?
> 
> edit:
> Just woke up at 8, can't type if my life depended on it


Lol, you love tweaking the slider's









Yes, you can use MSI AB to monitor temp/clock...etc

I will got the first MSI 980 Gaming Tuesday.. the second one after 3-4 day's







let's hope i got a decent card's


----------



## DeathAngel74

I want to start running the least amount of software possible at Windows startup. AB just sits there in the systray, I rarely look at it....forget its there, lol. So why run it at all?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I want to start running the least amount of software possible at Windows startup. AB just sits there in the systray, I rarely look at it....forget its there, lol. So why run it at all?


It's a good point there but i never leave MSI AB in the startup as my brother hate it when he playing games, he call me and say "Please close this **** for me "









Oh I got Battlefront so we can play together ?











ID : Mr-D4rk0


----------



## DeathAngel74

id: deathangel74x
It will be me or my son. my kid plays better than i do, lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've only ever seen the card pull close to 220-270W. So no chance of perfcaps correct, since 100% is really 150% in stock bios? I can always flash back to old bios of need be.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I've only ever seen the card pull close to 220-270W. So no chance of perfcaps correct, since 100% is really 150% in stock bios? I can always flash back to old bios of need be.


The FTW+ has 200W at stock bios, and your current bios has 350W that equal to 175% So no way to pwr cap on the new bios


----------



## DeathAngel74

I forgot, its been so long...
201w/232w was stock, lol. setting the min. to 232 stopped perfcap. I wonder if I install 361.91, I could get back to 1531.5/8000. Supposed to offer better overclocking?


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the Framtime isn't normal to me, Origin in game disabled ? sound like Software problem to me..


the frametime have looked much better.

Yeah it's disabled.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I forgot, its been so long...
> 201w/232w was stock, lol. setting the min. to 232 stopped perfcap. I wonder if I install 361.91, I could get back to 1531.5/8000. Supposed to offer better overclocking?


My pc off from 20 day's so can't comment on the driver's








Quote:


> the frarmtime have looked much better.
> 
> Yeah it's disabled.


what about other games ? GTA V ? Witcher 3 ? maybe its BF4 problem.. stupid Dice can't fix BF4 from 3 year


----------



## DeathAngel74

Heh, they're still trying to fix SW:BF too. Things are getting better though. I paid for the season pass and they have only released a few things. I'll flash the new bios later and test SW:BF. Is it better to flash in command line or just drag the bios into nvflash.exe? Is there a real difference? Thanks in advance. Be back in a few hours.


----------



## Coltrasten

GM204.zip 138k .zip file
Hi again!

Hello!

Would you be so kind and take a look at this bios?

https://www.zotac.com/se/product/graphics_card/gtx-980-amp


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Heh, they're still trying to fix SW:BF too. Things are getting better though. I paid for the season pass and they have only released a few things. I'll flash the new bios later and test SW:BF. Is it better to flash in command line or just drag the bios into nvflash.exe? Is there a real difference? Thanks in advance. Be back in a few hours.


Never tried SW-BF before.. let's hope it will be good.. I think there is no difference as in both case you flash same bios










Quote:


> GM204.zip 138k .zip file Hi again!
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Would you be so kind and take a look at this bios?
> 
> https://www.zotac.com/se/product/graphics_card/gtx-980-amp


hey there

I see unlocked card & 2*6pin and good cooler on that link.. so we have the ability to push it to the limit









would you like to try my custom bios for 1506/3.7ghz/1.25v or you have something special to add ? let me know pls


----------



## Coltrasten

Your custom bios looks great, lets go for that!


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My pc off from 20 day's so can't comment on the driver's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about other games ? GTA V ? Witcher 3 ? maybe its BF4 problem.. stupid Dice can't fix BF4 from 3 year


other games is no problem. The Division beta uses the gpus almost fully.

Latest game in BF4. Mixed Ultra settings. 100% res.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coltrasten*
> 
> Your custom bios looks nice, lets go for that!


Here yo go

Zotac980----Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> other games is no problem. The Division beta uses the gpus almost fully.
> 
> Latest game in BF4. Mixed Ultra settings. 100% res.


I see a better frametime now, but i'm sure its the cpu holding you back now as the usage for both gpu's 50%..


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Zotac980----Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> I see a better frametime now, but i'm sure its the cpu holding you back now as the usage for both gpu's 50%..


Yeah..but how? It's 6 cores at 4.5-4.7ghz. I see one core is maxing out at 94% but the others is from 37-83%. Could it be my memory that's to slow? Read something about BF4 likes really fast memory. I onyl have 1333.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Yeah..but how? It's 6 cores at 4.5-4.7ghz. I see one core is maxing out at 94% but the others is from 37-83%. Could it be my memory that's to slow? Read something about BF4 likes really fast memory. I onyl have 1333.


BF4 use 8 thread max, so basically you have 2600k but with 40 PCi lane, Memory clock make make big difference on that game for sure, you have Quad channel right ?

just try that stock clock @1080p 100% scale and report back


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> BF4 use 8 thread max, so basically you have 2600k but with 40 PCi lane, Memory clock make make big difference on that game for sure, you have Quad channel right ?
> 
> just try that stock clock @1080p 100% scale and report back


I have 8 dimm slots. I have 8x4gb.

What graphic settings? Preset ultra?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> I have 8 dimm slots. I have 8x4gb.
> 
> What graphic settings? Preset ultra?


Ya Ultra and 100% scale ..


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya Ultra and 100% scale ..


okey.

and is that stock clock on cpu or gpus ?









So this is 1080p ultra preset on 3.8ghz cpu


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> okey.
> 
> and is that stock clock on cpu or gpus ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is 1080p ultra preset on 3.8ghz cpu


cpu for sure, if you see lower gpu usage/fps then its the cpu holding you back


----------



## goffemannen

But how can it hold me back when I got a 6 core on 4.8ghz..stupid **** game


----------



## Jeggu

Hi,

Requesting a BIOS for my GTX 970. Here's the original BIOS

Inno3DGTX970V2.zip 136k .zip file


1500MHz and 3700MHz @ 1.212V are stable.

Used your modded bios on my old card (which broke a few days back) and it was amazing.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> But how can it hold me back when I got a 6 core on 4.8ghz..stupid **** game


Its the game limited to 8 thread's








Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> Requesting a BIOS for my GTX 970. Here's the original BIOS Inno3DGTX970V2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 1500MHz and 3700MHz @ 1.212V are stable.
> 
> Used your modded bios on my old card (which broke a few days back) and it was amazing.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hello there

here is what you ask for

Inno3DGTX970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that card is voltage locked to 1.212v so that the best bios


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its the game limited to 8 thread's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that card is voltage locked to 1.212v so that the best bios


still..4,8 ghz should be enough

btw...could you help me with a bios for a Asus GTX 780 Direct Cu II?

Max clock that I have acheved with AB is 1241 / 3456 at 1,187v but it crashed the driver after a bit in heaven. 1228 core worked better. But maybe 1241 / 3456 but a bit higher voltatage? I don't really know how the 780 performs in terms of clock speeds etc. So if it could go higher lets try it with a bios with higher volt.

GK110.zip 130k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Everything works!

Gonna test out SW:BF now!


----------



## goffemannen

I compared SLI vs one card now. Same graphic settings. same map. same game. You see where I change from SLI to one card. Don't mind the core speed. its a bug with AB when I turn SLI on and off.

Much more stable fps. The gpu is working much higher. Almost fully. If the cpu wouldn't be enough it should affect the fps even with one card right? Frame time is also better with one card,

@Mr-Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> still..4,8 ghz should be enough
> 
> btw...could you help me with a bios for a Asus GTX 780 Direct Cu II?
> 
> Max clock that I have acheved with AB is 1241 / 3456 at 1,187v but it crashed the driver after a bit in heaven. 1228 core worked better. But maybe 1241 / 3456 but a bit higher voltatage? I don't really know how the 780 performs in terms of clock speeds etc. So if it could go higher lets try it with a bios with higher volt.
> 
> GK110.zip 130k .zip file


Sure, give this a try

GTX780--Dark.zip 131k .zip file


Core clock 1228mhz & 3456mhz memory & 1.22v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Everything works!
> 
> Gonna test out SW:BF now!


Ya, the bios OC is the best, you should start to hate the Slider's like me








Quote:


> I compared SLI vs one card now. Same graphic settings. same map. same game. You see where I change from SLI to one card. Don't mind the core speed. its a bug with AB when I turn SLI on and off.
> 
> Much more stable fps. The gpu is working much higher. Almost fully. If the cpu wouln't be enough it should affect the fps even with one card right? Frame time is also better with one card,
> 
> @Mr-Dark


Ya, I see better graph there.. but that still don't mean its SLI bug, as with SLI you need more power from the CPU to keep the fps at good level..

which windows you have there ? Btw Win8.1 and 10 is the best for BF4..


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, give this a try
> 
> GTX780--Dark.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1228mhz & 3456mhz memory & 1.22v & higher TDP limit & boost off.


Thank you very much, will give it a try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya, I see better graph there.. but that still don't mean its SLI bug, as with SLI you need more power from the CPU to keep the fps at good level..
> 
> which windows you have there ? Btw Win8.1 and 10 is the best for BF4..


Hmm okey. As it is now I'm gonna play BF4 with one card







.

Im using win 7. Thought about win 10, but heard there is some spywere shiit from microsoft in it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Thank you very much, will give it a try.
> Hmm okey. As it is now I'm gonna play BF4 with one card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Im using win 7. Thought about win 10, but heard there is some spywere shiit from microsoft in it.


Win7 for bf4 is bad idea.. trust me and give win10 a try.. its good (at least for me ) No problem So far


----------



## DeathAngel74

Until Windows 10 allows me to do this...I'm staying with Windows 7 Ultimate x64!


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Win7 for bf4 is bad idea.. trust me and give win10 a try.. its good (at least for me ) No problem So far


Okey..well I might give win 10 a try then. Is there a way to stop microsoft spying?


----------



## DeathAngel74

There was an app that shut down all the connections that called home. I don't trust it though. I'm not doing anything bad, but still, I don't like being spied on by M$!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Until Windows 10 allows me to do this...I'm staying with Windows 7 Ultimate x64!


Hahaha, ya that an awesome theme for win7








Quote:


> Okey..well I might give win 10 a try then. Is there a way to stop microsoft spying?


I have no idea about that, who card ? do you think Microsoft has employee for each PC ? I don't think so..


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Until Windows 10 allows me to do this...I'm staying with Windows 7 Ultimate x64!


You know that you can install this exact theme in Win10 right?


----------



## DeathAngel74

nope I didnt
link? plz


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> nope I didnt
> link? plz


I used to make custom ones like these













http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=xDroBU9Q%2BPRujWLAvno9b4h4l5k2TGxc

Link: http://q.gs/9E5lP


----------



## KillerBee33

Go to DevianArt and seach for that nVidia Theme , i remember it was there for Win8.1 so i'm more than sure its there for 10


----------



## DeathAngel74

I used to theme too! I miss the old PSP custom firmware days. PRX files, ATRAC3, GIMP+PhotoShop, M33....



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gameboot+v3n0m74
ROFL! I forgot my kid's 7th grade Science project was there, lol.


----------



## KillerBee33

Search for UXThemePatcher For Windows 10
Once installed it'll work exactly as it does in 7


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks. Off to bed, meh! After midnight...stupid CPU


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks. Off to bed, meh! After midnight...stupid CPU


I'm doin' a 12H night shift







got 4H to go . Bored as F***


----------



## Jeggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> Inno3DGTX970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that card is voltage locked to 1.212v so that the best bios


Thanks, this BIOS is amazing.

With the throttling gone I managed to get my card to 1506MHz core and 4GHz on the memory!


----------



## goffemannen

Gonna do a clean freash windows 10 install tonight. Might not have time to get it all done but hopefully I will get most stuff ready so I can atlest try BF4.

Also getting my new psu and wil install that to.

Add me on origin and maybe we could play some time.

/ LiG_Goffemannen

@Mr-Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

The new card arrived today



Today is the time to play


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The new card arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the time to play


Nice !


----------



## kiario

Hi,

I have a MSI 980TI Lightning running stable at 1503 core and 4050 mem(ingame). but when gpu load is low around 50% in some games it underclocks and undervolts. And in Dragons Dogma it will result in a grey screen for 10 sec when this happens.

Anyway to prevent this with altering my bios? I read somewhere that setting slider 3 to same value as core volt will stop this from happening.

I have not have any issues thought with downclock at full load.

Info,
1.2 V core
+50V mem
-100V Aux
122 powr limit.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a MSI 980TI Lightning running stable at 1503 core and 4050 mem(ingame). but when gpu load is low around 50% in some games it underclocks and undervolts. And in Dragons Dogma it will result in a grey screen for 10 sec when this happens.
> 
> Anyway to prevent this with altering my bios? I read somewhere that setting slider 3 to same value as core volt will stop this from happening.
> 
> I have not have any issues thought with downclock at full load.
> 
> Info,
> 1.2 V core
> +50V mem
> -100V Aux
> 122 powr limit.


Hello

upload the stock bios so i can help you there


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Hello Mr-Dark

Could you please make me a 3 custom Bios for 24/7 use, please name the zip file 1400, 1450-3600, 1450-3700

1. Core Clock of 1400Mhz, Memory Clock of 3500mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122
2. Core Clock of 1450Mhz, Memory Clock of 3600mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122
3. Core Clock of 1450Mhz, Memory Clock of 3700mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122

Card if MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G with EK Custom loop.

thank you in advance.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> upload the stock bios so i can help you there


Thanks mate







Here it is. Is it possible to disable boost and let it run constantly at 1503 core and 4050 mem?

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Here is the overclock data in a benchmark. Fan curve as untuched in my original bios. And no downclocking or throttling if possible









Core 1.200 V, 1503 mhz
Mem 1.570 V, 4050 Mhz
-100 aux in afterburner
122 power target


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, give this a try
> 
> GTX780--Dark.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> .


can I use the same nvflash to flash the 780 or do I need something els?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark
> 
> Could you please make me a 3 custom Bios for 24/7 use, please name the zip file 1400, 1450-3600, 1450-3700
> 
> 1. Core Clock of 1400Mhz, Memory Clock of 3500mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122
> 2. Core Clock of 1450Mhz, Memory Clock of 3600mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122
> 3. Core Clock of 1450Mhz, Memory Clock of 3700mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122
> 
> Card if MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G with EK Custom loop.
> 
> thank you in advance.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


hey there

here is what you ask for

MSI980Ti---Bioss.zip 457k .zip file

Quote:


> Thanks mate smile.gif Here it is. Is it possible to disable boost and let it run constantly at 1503 core and 4050 mem?
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Here is the overclock data in a benchmark. Fan curve as untuched in my original bios. And no downclocking or throttling if possible smile.gif
> 
> Core 1.200 V, 1503 mhz
> Mem 1.570 V, 4050 Mhz
> -100 aux in afterburner
> 122 power target


Here yo go

MSI980Ti-LT---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4050mhz memory & 1.21v & higher TDP limit & boost off

MBT has no control for the memory voltage or the aux...








Quote:


> can I use the same nvflash to flash the 780 or do I need something els?


Yes you can.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hey there
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> MSI980Ti---Bioss.zip 457k .zip file
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> hello Mr-Dark
> 
> unfortunately all 3 files are 1400 core clock
> I just wanted the 1st one to be 1400 Mhz with no change to memory but the 2nd and 3rd to be 1450mhz with 3600 and 3700 memory, also all 3 disabled boost and higher TDP, and power limit % of your best preference
> 
> Also is there any way to make the clocks exactly 1400 and 1450? is such thing even possible?


----------



## Technodox

Dear Mr. Dark, You BUSTED UP MY GPU!!!!!! Its gets too hot now!!! your volts and TDP and boost off to start, I am blaming you!!

Sincerely,

Teknudax


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Dear Mr. Dark, You BUSTED UP MY GPU!!!!!! Its gets too hot now!!! your volts and TDP and boost off to start, I am blaming you!!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Teknudax


Not really sure if you are serious or not but if u are, u can't blame anyone, you and only you are responsible for modifications on your card, you have to have at least a clear understanding of what your card and whole system ( Cooling, etc... ) capable of and it was you who asked for the free service and help of Mr-Dark not the other way around.


----------



## kiario

Thank youvery much Mr-Dark.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hey there
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> MSI980Ti---Bioss.zip 457k .zip file
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> hello Mr-Dark
> 
> unfortunately all 3 files are 1400 core clock
> I just wanted the 1st one to be 1400 Mhz with no change to memory but the 2nd and 3rd to be 1450mhz with 3600 and 3700 memory, also all 3 disabled boost and higher TDP, and power limit % of your best preference
> 
> Also is there any way to make the clocks exactly 1400 and 1450? is such thing even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, wrong file
> 
> here yo go
> 
> MSI970Ti--Bios.zip 457k .zip file
> 
> 
> all as yo want, 1405mhz and stock memory & 1455mhz and 3.6ghz memory & 1455mhz and 3.7ghz memory, each step on the core clock is 13mhz so 1455mhz then 1468 then 1481..
> 
> for the power limit just leave it at 100% as i increase that from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Dark, You BUSTED UP MY GPU!!!!!! Its gets too hot now!!! your volts and TDP and boost off to start, I am blaming you!!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Teknudax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm sorry if my bios case any problem for yo mate, but simply if your gpu very hot with custom bios just flash the stock bios again.. its not hard at all..
Click to expand...


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Dear Mr. Dark, You BUSTED UP MY GPU!!!!!! Its gets too hot now!!! your volts and TDP and boost off to start, I am blaming you!!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Teknudax


You can't be serious. If that's your attitude then simply flash back to your stock bios and give up. Mr-Dark is doing a free service to the community and does a damn good job at it. His bios's are currently being run on many cards with no issues, because everyone else who is asking for the service works with him to dial in the bios. Only you can see what your card is doing so it's up to you to relay that info back to the forum so mr-dark or someone else can change your bios.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm sorry if my bios case any problem for yo mate, but simply if your gpu very hot with custom bios just flash the stock bios again.. its not hard at all..


Thank you much but before I flash I see the Bios tile is GTX 970, my card is GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G. you sure it's not mixed up with someone else Bios? just to be sure here is my original Bios:

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


and here is the detail which I wanted:

1. Core Clock of 1400Mhz, Memory Clock of 3500mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122
2. Core Clock of 1450Mhz, Memory Clock of 3600mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122
3. Core Clock of 1450Mhz, Memory Clock of 3700mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122

please let me know


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Thank you much but before I flash I see the Bios tile is GTX 970, my card is GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G. you sure it's not mixed up with someone else Bios? just to be sure here is my original Bios:
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> and here is the detail which I wanted:
> 
> 1. Core Clock of 1400Mhz, Memory Clock of 3500mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122
> 2. Core Clock of 1450Mhz, Memory Clock of 3600mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122
> 3. Core Clock of 1450Mhz, Memory Clock of 3700mhz, Volt of 1.25, boost off, and higher TDP and whatever power Limit %, not sure what would be best? maybe 122
> 
> please let me know


Its your as no 970Ti out there (yet)









I just need some sleep... 24h without sleep is bad thing to me


----------



## goffemannen

Win 10 installed and BF4 is running. I'm just stunned. If it is because of a freash install or if it is win 10 but the fps is in the roof. daaaaamn


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its your as no 970Ti out there (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need some sleep... 24h without sleep is bad thing to me


Thank you so much for all the work and time you put into this community.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Win 10 installed and BF4 is running. I'm just stunned. If it is because of a freash install or if it is win 10 but the fps is in the roof. daaaaamn


Ya, Win 8.1 and 10 is the best for Bf4








Quote:


> Thank you so much for all the work and time you put into this community. redface.gif


You're most welcome, in the past i give around 3 forums a time but now OCN only


----------



## goffemannen

Just look at this.

Ultra settings with ambient ocolition off. aa off and the 3rd option at the bottom. Resolution is on 160%. Have a few dips down to 110fps otherwise way above 144.

Gpu usage way higher now.

https://i.gyazo.com/a5571f3d620ba84577f4f4d2ef1f3955.png


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Dear Mr. Dark, You BUSTED UP MY GPU!!!!!! Its gets too hot now!!! your volts and TDP and boost off to start, I am blaming you!!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Teknudax


Go troll somewhere else....You knew the risks before flashing a custom bios! If the card is getting too hot either add more fans or restore your card with the stock bios. This is a free service and no one twisted your arm to flash it to your card in the first place! OK rant done!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Dear Mr. Dark, You BUSTED UP MY GPU!!!!!! Its gets too hot now!!! your volts and TDP and boost off to start, I am blaming you!!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Teknudax


You're pushing your GPU beyond what it was limited to do, with any overclocking heat and voltage are added as a result to which you need to compensate with better cooling. I'm sorry that you don't understand how overclocking works but it isn't Mr Dark's fault, you asked for the bios, you flashed the card, Mr Dark just enabled you to do so. If you think you can do better, download the bios modding software and do it yourself.

Sincerely,

Some one who knows what they're doing...


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Go troll somewhere else....You knew the risks before flashing a custom bios! If the card is getting too hot either add more fans or restore your card with the stock bios. This is a free service and no one twisted your arm to flash it to your card in the first place! OK rant done!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You're pushing your GPU beyond what it was limited to do, with any overclocking heat and voltage are added as a result to which you need to compensate with better cooling. I'm sorry that you don't understand how overclocking works but it isn't Mr Dark's fault, you asked for the bios, you flashed the card, Mr Dark just enabled you to do so. If you think you can do better, download the bios modding software and do it yourself.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Some one who knows what they're doing...


Haha ^^^^ this x 100. The audacity of some people never ceases to amaze me. I did the required reading & testing before flashing my bios and with the help of Mr Dark my GPU runs like a dream


----------



## DeathAngel74

Its called "entitled" and ungrateful.
Also some people are just miserable and unhappy no matter what. Even if you spoon feed them and hold their hand through the whole process. This is why Cyclops requires 5 unique reps for a bios mod.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Its called "entitled" and ungrateful.
> Also some people are just miserable and unhappy no matter what. Even if you spoon feed them and hold their hand through the whole process. This is why Cyclops requires 5 unique reps for a bios mod.


Yeah I am very grateful Dark doesnt have a similar requirement and praise him for it, getting +rep on these forums is like sucking molasses through a straw


----------



## flyer57

*Hello
honestly i don't recommended 1.3v on Ti without Waterblock as the VRM will overheat to Unsafe side.. btw Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage sometime we increase the voltage from 1.25v to 1.3v and gain 10mhz or less..

for the power setting that has no affect over the OC ability, the Adaptive allow the card to throttle at IDLE while high performance keep the card at high clock all the time, some people report higher OC ability on the latest Nvidia driver's...[/quote]*

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, Busy. Do you think I can get away with just a very short benchmark just to see if it helps much. If it does then I'll get a water block. But if it doesn't help enough to make it worthwhile I'd rather know this before investing in the water block. But again if you think that even for short time it might be too dangerous then how about 1.85. I really would like to try a little bit and see what I could do. But I do respect your opinion.

That's weird because I did nothing different. I didn't change the video drivers or anything. And it went up like that.
Now I have a new motherboard and curious to see if it can do things better than the older one
new one"Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WiFi-BK"

Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

the z97x is decent to me, I have the gaming 3. Too many options for overclocking CPU.







4.4ghz is fine for my needs.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Just look at this.
> 
> Ultra settings with ambient ocolition off. aa off and the 3rd option at the bottom. Resolution is on 160%. Have a few dips down to 110fps otherwise way above 144.
> 
> Gpu usage way higher now.
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/a5571f3d620ba84577f4f4d2ef1f3955.png


Big difference for sure, Win10 is the best for BF4..









Can i ask for some picture for the whole build ? I'm interested on dual Hybrid for SLI.. that card is a beast man








Quote:


> Its called "entitled" and ungrateful.
> Also some people are just miserable and unhappy no matter what. Even if you spoon feed them and hold their hand through the whole process. This is why Cyclops requires 5 unique reps for a bios mod.


What about custom bios from personal message ? my Inbox way bigger than this thread








Quote:


> Yeah I am very grateful Dark doesnt have a similar requirement and praise him for it, getting +rep on these forums is like sucking molasses through a straw


Ya bro, I want helping people not to set a rules.. this is why we say "Feel free to ask for custom bios "








Quote:


> Sorry I didn't reply sooner, Busy. Do you think I can get away with just a very short benchmark just to see if it helps much. If it does then I'll get a water block. But if it doesn't help enough to make it worthwhile I'd rather know this before investing in the water block. But again if you think that even for short time it might be too dangerous then how about 1.85. I really would like to try a little bit and see what I could do. But I do respect your opinion.
> 
> That's weird because I did nothing different. I didn't change the video drivers or anything. And it went up like that.
> Now I have a new motherboard and curious to see if it can do things better than the older one
> new one"Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WiFi-BK"
> 
> Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k


No problem mate, give this a try

Evga-980Ti-1.300v.zip 152k .zip file


Its fine for benchmark and its okay for daily usage if you have low ambient & good air flow & aggressive fan curve


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Big difference for sure, Win10 is the best for BF4..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i ask for some picture for the whole build ? I'm interested on dual Hybrid for SLI.. that card is a beast man


Yeah. He is some pictures from when I installed the second card a few weeks ago. Cards runs really nice. Max temp I've seen is about 55 degrees celcious.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Yeah. He is some pictures from when I installed the second card a few weeks ago. Cards runs really nice. Max temp I've seen is about 55 degrees celcious.


Thanks mate. lovely build there









I will order a pair of those Soon


----------



## aznguyen316

Good early morning here Mr Dark. Been testing out some BIOS I found within this thread and modding my own bios, however running into some lower clocks when using some boost off hybrid BIOS here.

When using a MaxAir bios from zoson if I manually set clocks in PX, I can stay boosted during firestrike etc to 1490ish and while gaming until I hit 60C in my 980Ti Hybrid. With the boost off bioses, I only go up to 13XX in firestrike, and while gaming it was pegged at 1290Mhz. Not sure what the problem is there.

Maybe you can modify my 4995KR bios? Maybe I can try 1.28V, I have hynix ram so 3705 or even more is fine too. For clocks, lets give 1506 a shot?

Otherwise a lower one 1.25V and 1481Mhz too.

Here is my original BIOS, thanks for any help.

Currently have Hybrid Kit installed =)

GM200EVGA980TiSCBPSTOCK.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks mate. lovely build there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will order a pair of those Soon


Maybe not visually lovely but it works great







. The thing that is missing is a 8-10 core broadwell - e system







.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Good early morning here Mr Dark. Been testing out some BIOS I found within this thread and modding my own bios, however running into some lower clocks when using some boost off hybrid BIOS here.
> 
> When using a MaxAir bios from zoson if I manually set clocks in PX, I can stay boosted during firestrike etc to 1490ish and while gaming until I hit 60C in my 980Ti Hybrid. With the boost off bioses, I only go up to 13XX in firestrike, and while gaming it was pegged at 1290Mhz. Not sure what the problem is there.
> 
> Maybe you can modify my 4995KR bios? Maybe I can try 1.28V, I have hynix ram so 3705 or even more is fine too. For clocks, lets give 1506 a shot?
> 
> Otherwise a lower one 1.25V and 1481Mhz too.
> 
> Here is my original BIOS, thanks for any help.
> 
> Currently have Hybrid Kit installed =)
> 
> GM200EVGA980TiSCBPSTOCK.zip 152k .zip file


Good morning bro

Give this a try

GM200EVGA980TiSC---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3750mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back









Quote:


> Maybe not visually lovely but it works great smile.gif. The thing that is missing is a 8-10 core broadwell - e system smile.gif.


For me I love AIO thing.. make the life simple and easy











2 hybrid on my case will be easy, also i'm with you waiting the new BW-E cpu's and ya the Rampage V Black Edition may out this year so why not


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> For me I love AIO thing.. make the life simple and easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hybrid on my case will be easy, also i'm with you waiting the new BW-E cpu's and ya the Rampage V Black Edition may out this year so why not


yeah. I love it to. More open room inside and you get all the hot air outside. And they cool very good.

Will be expensive tho







. 8-10 cores won't be cheap. And then 32-64gb 3000mhz memory







. I have no idea what motherboard to get, just that it will be an asus,, I think...


----------



## mus1mus

Hi Mousa

Can you take my BIOS into the skies?









I just need a 200% Limit in Power and TDP.








Disabled Boost and Whatever Voltage You'd want.









GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Also, Can you give me a copy of the your daily BIOS for that MSI 980TI?


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Is the EVGA 960 FTW voltage locked to 1.242?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi Mousa
> 
> Can you take my BIOS into the skies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a 200% Limit in Power and TDP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disabled Boost and Whatever Voltage You'd want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also, Can you give me a copy of the your daily BIOS for that MSI 980TI?


Hello bro

Here is what you ask for

mus1mus---Bios.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & TDP up to 200% & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v.. which card is that exactly ?

I have the normal 980 not the Ti







let me know if you need anything as you help me a lot in Hw-E thread


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Is the EVGA 960 FTW voltage locked to 1.242?


Hello

for Maxwell card's there is 2 type of voltage limit..

1-Nvidia limit to 1.31v
2-Manufacture limit to 1.212v

your card is unlocked for sure but you need a custom bios to unlock higher voltage


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello bro
> 
> Here is what you ask for
> 
> mus1mus---Bios.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & TDP up to 200% & boost off
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v.. which card is that exactly ?
> 
> I have the normal 980 not the Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if you need anything as you help me a lot in Hw-E thread


Thanks so much.









They're HOF. sad to say.

I have access to 5 others that are MSI. Are they Voltage locked as well?

+1


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're HOF. sad to say.
> 
> I have access to 5 others that are MSI. Are they Voltage locked as well?
> 
> +1


Ya the HOF is locked card, even its a premium card but locked









ya MSI card's is unlocked to 1.31v


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya the HOF is locked card, even its a premium card but locked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya MSI card's is unlocked to 1.31v


Well, All 3 got me to 1500+/2150+







so that's a relief. With one doing this. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7657099

I will try to get a copyof the MSIs for fun. But they are running hot! HOF doesn't break 50C of benching.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, All 3 got me to 1500+/2150+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so that's a relief. With one doing this. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7657099
> 
> I will try to get a copyof the MSIs for fun. But they are running hot! HOF doesn't break 50C of benching.


Some card's OC at low voltage, My current 980 Gaming OC to 1530/8000 at 1.212v, so a custom bios with higher voltage will push that card to the limit









for the 980 Ti, MSI use the same Gaming cooler.. they should upgrade that to thicker heatsink like the R9 390 cooler


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> yeah. I love it to. More open room inside and you get all the hot air outside. And they cool very good.
> 
> Will be expensive tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 8-10 cores won't be cheap. And then 32-64gb 3000mhz memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have no idea what motherboard to get, just that it will be an asus,, I think...


I tried the Asus Rampage V Extreme and the Asus X99 Deluxe, both in the USB 3.1 variations and ended up with the X99 Deluxe. Both will support Broadwell-E and either is great. As far as overclocking, there should be no difference even though I personally got a higher OC on my X99 Deluxe.

From the limited information I'm seeing about Broadwell-E, expect around $1500 for the 10 core and $999 for the 8 core. If that turns out to be true and depending on the amount of IPC increase that Broadwell-E offers, you might also consider a 5960x since prices will have dropped even further.

When I saw your pictures, it reminded me of my last case and setup right before I recently went to a custom loop.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Some card's OC at low voltage, My current 980 Gaming OC to 1530/8000 at 1.212v, so a custom bios with higher voltage will push that card to the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the 980 Ti, MSI use the same Gaming cooler.. they should upgrade that to thicker heatsink like the R9 390 cooler


Mr Dark what are your GPU temps at these OC settings, and what type of GPU cooling you have ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr Dark what are your GPU temps at these OC settings, and what type of GPU cooling you have ?


Hello

The cooler is the stock one on the MSI Twinfrozer, i'm still at stock bios as the card still new..

1510/8000 @1.22v (stock voltage ) I see 64c max in any games or benchmark.. the fan's stay off until 59c and at 64c the fan rpm is 900rpm.. that card is way quieter than the Gigabyte and stay super cold..


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The cooler is the stock one on the MSI Twinfrozer, i'm still at stock bios as the card still new..
> 
> 1510/8000 @1.22v (stock voltage ) I see 64c max in any games or benchmark.. the fan's stay off until 59c and at 64c the fan rpm is 900rpm.. that card is way quieter than the Gigabyte and stay super cold..


how come my g1 gaming 980 goes to 77C at stock cooling, you set me 1506mhz, 3.7mem and 1.218V ...while you have higher clocks. i am upset my card sucks i guess although i have loads of inflow and exhaust fans in my system :'(


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> how come my g1 gaming 980 goes to 77C at stock cooling, you set me 1506mhz, 3.7mem and 1.218V ...while you have higher clocks. i am upset my card sucks i guess although i have loads of inflow and exhaust fans in my system :'(


Hello

it depend on the Airflow and the ambient temp.. my ambient around 20c and i have 3*120m as intake and 4*120m as exhaust.. I had the 970 G1 in the same case @1530/8000 1.25v and max temp was around 67c..

so the MSI one have strong cooler and way less noise.. the gpu idle at 34c and fan stay off.. love that card


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> it depend on the Airflow and the ambient temp.. my ambient around 20c and i have 3*120m as intake and 4*120m as exhaust.. I had the 970 G1 in the same case @1530/8000 1.25v and max temp was around 67c..
> 
> so the MSI one have strong cooler and way less noise.. the gpu idle at 34c and fan stay off.. love that card


man its winter in my country it snowed a little more than a week ago here, so ambient temperature are pretty much below 20C , i have two 120 mm and one 200m inflow fans and three 120mm exhaust fans, you can see in my pictures , but i am sad now i think my card sucks







the strange thing is my clocks are far lower than yours .....


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Good morning bro
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GM200EVGA980TiSC---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3750mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Thank you! Ran firestrike extreme fine with good score, unfortunately Valley crashed toward end of the benchmark. Haven't done game testing, but usually I use valley as a good stability test too.

I suppose we could try lowering the clock a little bit? 1481 and see how that goes, keeping the rest the same and/or doing 1.25V with lower clock, not sure. Here's is original bios again.

GM200EVGA980TiSCBPSTOCK.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks as always.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> man its winter in my country it snowed a little more than a week ago here, so ambient temperature are pretty much below 20C , i have two 120 mm and one 200m inflow fans and three 120mm exhaust fans, you can see in my pictures , but i am sad now i think my card sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the strange thing is my clocks are far lower than yours .....


Ya, your gpu temp is high.. here is a Valley test at my daily OC bios. 1519/8000 @1.25v


Quote:


> Thank you! Ran firestrike extreme fine with good score, unfortunately Valley crashed toward end of the benchmark. Haven't done game testing, but usually I use valley as a good stability test too.
> 
> I suppose we could try lowering the clock a little bit? 1481 and see how that goes, keeping the rest the same and/or doing 1.25V with lower clock, not sure. Here's is original bios again.
> 
> GM200EVGA980TiSCBPSTOCK.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Thanks as always.


Sure ,here yo go

GM200EVGA980TiSC--1481mhz.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## RobSaurus

Hi there!

I have an Inno3D GTX 970 HerculeZ X1, with stock cooler removed and watercooled.

My stock BIOS is

GTX970bios.zip 136k .zip file


Is there a way to unlock the voltage for this card? It sits fixed at 1.212v (core clock 1490mhz max stable clock i was able to achive)
Also, at this voltage one of the coils makes a nasty clicking noise (1R0 coil)?
Can different higher or lower voltages at same or higher clocks fix this? Just asking.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobSaurus*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I have an Inno3D GTX 970 HerculeZ X1, with stock cooler removed and watercooled.
> 
> My stock BIOS is
> 
> GTX970bios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Is there a way to unlock the voltage for this card? It sits fixed at 1.212v (core clock 1490mhz max stable clock i was able to achive)
> Also, at this voltage one of the coils makes a nasty clicking noise (1R0 coil)?
> Can different higher or lower voltages at same or higher clocks fix this? Just asking.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Hello there

that card is voltage locked to 1.212v nothing can help to push it farther.. sorry for that









that coil whine if i understand you correctly, nothing to worry about its fine


----------



## Cannonkill

@DeathAngelalright so I tried your bios with the stuff you did to it a day it sent my Temps way up like to neAR 72c where I was running at 60 before. Anything you could do for me to help bring it down. I have the fans at 80% and was still getting 72c in firestrike.


----------



## DeathAngel74

which one? I don't recall, been in poor health for a few days. do you mind reposting the mod? or mr dark edited it for you? i can take a look after i get kids from school. unless mr dark gets to it first


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Dark, whats the general consensus with the Asus 980Ti Strix at this point? Are pretty much all newer revisions hard locked 1.21v? I might send a bios your way this evening if voltages can be increased


----------



## DeathAngel74

I honestly dont remember a mod for a msi 970. My apologies, getiing old and not feeling so hot=brain fart.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*
> 
> Dark, whats the general consensus with the Asus 980Ti Strix at this point? Are pretty much all newer revisions hard locked 1.21v? I might send a bios your way this evening if voltages can be increased


Hello

latest Strix card is locked to 1.212v it depend on your luck, send me the stock bios once you can so i can check it for you


----------



## Crack

Hello,

Modified a bit my stock MSI 970 Bios - max gpu voltage is the same 1.262 however lowered voltate of CLK74, 73 etc to 1.262 so card can run with 1455 in Boost.
Also changed a bit Power Table. With this Bios I add +60 to Core and +430 (tested +520 stable) to memory in Afterburner so it runs smooth with 1516Mhz on Core in Boost.
Now when I try to modify boost to 1557Mhz on Core I get Perf Cap Reason Pwr (green spikes) in GPU-Z. what is causing Fire Strike Benchmark crash to desktop after some time.
Is this max I can OC Core or should I modify power target more ?
In attachment org and modified BIOS

970Stable.zip 273k .zip file


Regards,


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crack*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Modified a bit my stock MSI 970 Bios - max gpu voltage is the same 1.262 however lowered voltate of CLK74, 73 etc to 1.262 so card can run with 1455 in Boost.
> Also changed a bit Power Table. With this Bios I add +60 to Core and +430 (tested +520 stable) to memory in Afterburner so it runs smooth with 1516Mhz on Core in Boost.
> Now when I try to modify boost to 1557Mhz on Core I get Perf Cap Reason Pwr (green spikes) in GPU-Z. what is causing Fire Strike Benchmark crash to desktop after some time.
> Is this max I can OC Core or should I modify power target more ?
> In attachment org and modified BIOS
> 
> 970Stable.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hello there

Give this a try

MSI970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.262v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Rest all OC software to the stock before flashing the new bios & the new bios need Zero tweak from you


----------



## rocklobsta1109

980tistrix.zip 153k .zip file


Hey Dark, My 980Ti Strix bios is attached, take a look and see if anything is possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> I tried the Asus Rampage V Extreme and the Asus X99 Deluxe, both in the USB 3.1 variations and ended up with the X99 Deluxe. Both will support Broadwell-E and either is great. As far as overclocking, there should be no difference even though I personally got a higher OC on my X99 Deluxe.
> 
> From the limited information I'm seeing about Broadwell-E, expect around $1500 for the 10 core and $999 for the 8 core. If that turns out to be true and depending on the amount of IPC increase that Broadwell-E offers, you might also consider a 5960x since prices will have dropped even further.
> 
> When I saw your pictures, it reminded me of my last case and setup right before I recently went to a custom loop.


Been looking a bit on the Deluxe. I have a P9X79 Deluxe now and is very pleased with it.


----------



## Crack

Hey Mr-Dark,

Thanks, after fast benchmark seems stable on those settings. Added +40 on Core in Afterburner to 1560 in total and some artifacts starts to appear + benchmark crashed to desktop.
Seems need some more voltage








Ps. 340 looks crazy high, won't my card blow under some heavy load or sth ?








Ps2. Clocks without Boost gives better stability or why no boost ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*
> 
> 980tistrix.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hey Dark, My 980Ti Strix bios is attached, take a look and see if anything is possible. Thanks in advance


Hello

Its locked bro







sorry for that,

but even with locked voltage you can take the advantage from custom bios, I recomended a bios with Boost off and stable 1.212v and higher TDP limit will help to keep the card stable under load.

what is the Max stable OC you can achieve through OC software ?
Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> Thanks, after fast benchmark seems stable on those settings. Added +40 on Core in Afterburner to 1560 in total and some artifacts starts to appear + benchmark crashed to desktop.
> Seems need some more voltage wink.gif
> Ps. 340 looks crazy high, won't my card blow under some heavy load or sth ? biggrin.gif
> Ps2. Clocks without Boost gives better stability or why no boost ?


Hello there

Sound like you need a higher voltage or you just hit the wall for that card.

340w is fine as you have 8pin and 6pin power cable so no problem at all, boost off to avoid the throttle at 67c and stabilize the core at high OC ..


----------



## rocklobsta1109

X
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Its locked bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for that,
> 
> but even with locked voltage you can take the advantage from custom bios, I recomended a bios with Boost off and stable 1.212v and higher TDP limit will help to keep the card stable under load.
> 
> what is the Max stable OC you can achieve through OC software ?


I can do 1470/7900 very stable in afterburner. Lets shoot for that and I'll give it a test. Thanks for you help!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*
> 
> X
> I can do 1470/7900 very stable in afterburner. Lets shoot for that and I'll give it a test. Thanks for you help!


Here yo go

Strix980Ti-----Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Dark.zip (153k. zip file)

Core clock 1468mhz & 7900mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Crack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sound like you need a higher voltage or you just hit the wall for that card.
> 
> 340w is fine as you have 8pin and 6pin power cable so no problem at all, boost off to avoid the throttle at 67c and stabilize the core at high OC ..


Great thanks, seems Perf Cap Pwr is not there anymore, I have raised voltage to 1.281 with 1560 on Core and fast Fire Strike Benchmark passed without artifacts.
Need few more hours for testing, so far looks good.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Strix980Ti-----Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (153k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 7900mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


I get a cannot delete old eprom flash error when flashing.. I tried 2x and no dice. Any ideas?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crack*
> 
> Great thanks, seems Perf Cap Pwr is not there anymore, I have raised voltage to 1.281 with 1560 on Core and fast Fire Strike Benchmark passed without artifacts.
> Need few more hours for testing, so far looks good.


Good to hear that, Enjoy








Quote:


> I get a cannot delete old eprom flash error when flashing.. I tried 2x and no dice. Any ideas?


Easy to fix, use this command in Nvflash ( --protectoff ) and make sure you have the latest Nvflash version

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Mr dark can you set me a bios in which my fans would turn off below when temps are below 60C i tried my best with my maxwell bios tweaker but to no avail, i have a G1 gaming 980 and this file which i have uplaoded is already OCed by you, you just have to change the fan settings, thanks man

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr dark can you set me a bios in which my fans would turn off below when temps are below 60C i tried my best with my maxwell bios tweaker but to no avail, i have a G1 gaming 980 and this file which i have uplaoded is already OCed by you, you just have to change the fan settings, thanks man
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file


Here yo go

GM204--Fan-Off.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ Cannonkill
Reducing the voltage should bring temps back down. Can you post the current mod, so I can take a look? Would 1.281 be ok?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM204--Fan-Off.zip 138k .zip file


thanks man i just tried i can see the fans moving throught the case window below 60C although it says on gpu z fan speed is 0% ,


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> thanks man i just tried i can see the fans moving throught the case window below 60C although it says on gpu z fan speed is 0% ,


that's confirm gigabyte set a limit for the fan's.. I had 3 970 card.. only one of them capable for fan off in idle


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> that's confirm gigabyte set a limit for the fan's.. I had 3 970 card.. only one of them capable for fan off in idle


so they are basically running at 25% fan speed ? because stupid GPU Z says 0 % fan speed but is telling actual fan RPM speed which is 560-562RPM


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> so they are basically running at 25% fan speed ? because stupid GPU Z says 0 % fan speed but is telling actual fan RPM speed which is 560-562RPM


Yes,that's true.. that the minimum limit for Gigabyte card..


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes,that's true.. that the minimum limit for Gigabyte card..


so i should revert back to old bios with fanspeed or these settings are fine ?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @ Cannonkill
> Reducing the voltage should bring temps back down. Can you post the current mod, so I can take a look? Would 1.281 be ok?


thats the thing i have one right now that has the 1.3 volts and it docent get that how so is it the extra wattage that is producing the heat?


----------



## DeathAngel74

It could still be possible to hit 1.3, since software only reads up to 1.275v. Do you want to try 1.281v?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Cannonkill
Give this a try
1506.5/3705 1.281v 342W lowered the fan curve slightly.

GM204mod7.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Cannonkill

will do tomorrow


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
I think i figured out my heat problem







i've checked setup in the screenshots for two days, Various games and settings, benchmarks and not one single issue







Setting marked "RED" area over 310000 cranks up temps dramaticly . What do you think?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

yo Mr.dark aka Musa can you like set my minumun fan speed at like 25% so when the temperatures reaches 60C it automatically increases fan speed from 25% as starting from 0 , i am sorry man to ask this from again and again, you are an Angel doing Gods work ......thanks a bunch <3

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> I think i figured out my heat problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've checked setup in the screenshots for two days, Various games and settings, benchmarks and not one single issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting marked "RED" area over 310000 cranks up temps dramaticly . What do you think?


Hello

that the Max power limit for the card from OC software, from the picture you have 3% headroom.. that has no affect on the temp as the gpu pull the needed watt nothing more..
Quote:


> yo Mr.dark aka Musa can you like set my minumun fan speed at like 25% so when the temperatures reaches 60C it automatically increases fan speed from 25% as starting from 0 , i am sorry man to ask this from again and again, you are an Angel doing Gods work ......thanks a bunch <3 GM204.zip 138k .zip file


Sure bro

Fan-Curve.zip 138k .zip file


25% fan speed until 60c then the normal curve from Gigabyte


----------



## iRev_olution

Hi,

Thank goodness for your thread!

I just purchased another gtx 980 but it's a EVGA Superclocked edition. I will be water cooling the GPU as well.

I currently have the Gigabyte g1 gaming gtx 980 with "GIGABYTE GTX 9xx G1 GAMING H2O/AIR BIOS Tweaking" flash.

Would it be possible if we can match the same bios for the EVGA so I can achieve similar results?

Also, would I have to flash my bios back to normal before I SLI and implement the new bios for the EVGA card?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mus1mus

@Mr-Dark

Hey buddy, I'm back with the MSI BIOS.

Can this be modded to virtually unlimited Power Limits, Max Voltage. Boost Off. 1400 Clock?









GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Thanks mate.


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mrt_Dark
Still pulling 1500MHZ off the 1.212V whith that much Memory raised is quite impressive








By the way 1.218V is the last stable Voltage here, anything higher and performance drops even with Power Raised to 320000 on all the setings.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank goodness for your thread!
> 
> I just purchased another gtx 980 but it's a EVGA Superclocked edition. I will be water cooling the GPU as well.
> 
> I currently have the Gigabyte g1 gaming gtx 980 with "GIGABYTE GTX 9xx G1 GAMING H2O/AIR BIOS Tweaking" flash.
> 
> Would it be possible if we can match the same bios for the EVGA so I can achieve similar results?
> 
> Also, would I have to flash my bios back to normal before I SLI and implement the new bios for the EVGA card?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Hello

the best on that case is flash the gigabyte to the stock bios then install the new card, then make sure all work fine at stock bios then upload the stock bios from both card so i can made a good bios for both card's








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Hey buddy, I'm back with the MSI BIOS.
> 
> Can this be modded to virtually unlimited Power Limits, Max Voltage. Boost Off. 1400 Clock? biggrin.gif
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Thanks mate.


Hey mate

welcome back, here is what you ask for

MSI980Ti--------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.281v & higher TDP limit (450W ) & Boost off & all voltage slider unlocked.

this time the TDP slider effective from the bios, you will see 2% headroom only.. just leave it at 100%








Quote:


> @Mrt_Dark
> Still pulling 1500MHZ off the 1.212V whith that much Memory raised is quite impressive wink.gif
> By the way 1.218V is the last stable Voltage here, anything higher and performance drops even with Power Raised to 320000 on all the setings.


Yes that good mate, sometime high voltage don't help to keep the card stable


----------



## xtremesystems

Could enyone help me with gigabyte gtx 980Ti Wf3OC?

I have samsung mems , they are preety good.

the problem is vcore.

with ocguru or afterburner i can only increase v to 1,22 ( an it switches between 1,2 -1,22)

i succesfuly modded vtable for gtx970 so i have some knowledge

the power limit of this titanium is only 260W (its 104%) . 250 is base power limit
g1 version has much bigger power limit

what should i do to icrease voltages?

i think first step should be increasing power limit. Should i tweak sth more?
Quote:


> 7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!


sth more about it?

my power supply is 1,2kW

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtremesystems*
> 
> Could enyone help me with gigabyte gtx 980Ti Wf3OC?
> 
> I have samsung mems , they are preety good.
> 
> the problem is vcore.
> 
> with ocguru or afterburner i can only increase v to 1,22 ( an it switches between 1,2 -1,22)
> 
> i succesfuly modded vtable for gtx970 so i have some knowledge
> 
> the power limit of this titanium is only 260W (its 104%) . 250 is base power limit
> g1 version has much bigger power limit
> 
> what should i do to icrease voltages?
> 
> i think first step should be increasing power limit. Should i tweak sth more?
> sth more about it?
> 
> my power supply is 1,2kW
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

980Ti--WF3----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

make sure the card pull the above setting, then you can use any OC software to push it farther..

Note : TDP and Voltage slider is effective from the bios so no need to adjust any of them from OC software


----------



## xtremesystems

thanks . i have base for more bios tweaks.
with your bios can i change voltage in soft or is it constant?

flashing is standard nvlash -6 biosname.rom . same as gtx970?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtremesystems*
> 
> thanks . i have base for more bios tweaks.
> with your bios can i change voltage in soft or is it constant?
> 
> flashing is standard nvlash -6 biosname.rom . same as gtx970?


Hello

You can't change the voltage with my bios, once the card under load the voltage will be 1.255v, and yes same as 970 card


----------



## Jeffaffa

Hi Mr Dark

I got a MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB from a fellow tweaker.
I has a custom bios but i have no idea what the settings are.

What i want to get out of it is core clock 1500 & 4000mhz memory without any OC programs.
I have it on water and run a 650 watt psu.

GM200.rom.zip 154k .zip file


----------



## goffemannen

Noticed a thing today. One card just started to get hotter than the other one. 10 degrees hotter than the other one. It's the second card that runs hotter. On idle they are almost the same. Second one is 2 degrees hotter.

Evga hybrid SLI


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffaffa*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark
> 
> I got a MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB from a fellow tweaker.
> I has a custom bios but i have no idea what the settings are.
> 
> What i want to get out of it is core clock 1500 & 4000mhz memory without any OC programs.
> I have it on water and run a 650 watt psu.
> 
> GM200.rom.zip 154k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

MSI980Ti--Gaming---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Noticed a thing today. One card just started to get hotter than the other one. 10 degrees hotter than the other one. It's the second card that runs hotter. On idle they are almost the same. Second one is 2 degrees hotter.
> 
> Evga hybrid SLI


Hello

check raditor fan speed ? make sure both at same clock/volt ?


----------



## goffemannen

They are exactly the same in all settings. Radiator fan speed is higher on the warmer card ofc because it's warmer. They run the same fan curve.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> They are exactly the same in all settings. Radiator fan speed is higher on the warmer card ofc because it's warmer. They run the same fan curve.


To know where is the problem, flash the stock bios and if both card back to normal temp then its the custom bios but if the temp still not as normal then something need to change..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey mate
> 
> welcome back, here is what you ask for
> 
> MSI980Ti--------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.281v & higher TDP limit (450W ) & Boost off & all voltage slider unlocked.
> 
> this time the TDP slider effective from the bios, you will see 2% headroom only.. just leave it at 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes that good mate, sometime high voltage don't help to keep the card stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you so much. I owe you now.









I have encountered this when benching. Driver goes very sensitive with Voltage.


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> To know where is the problem, flash the stock bios and if both card back to normal temp then its the custom bios but if the temp still not as normal then something need to change..


same difference in temps with stock bios


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> the best on that case is flash the gigabyte to the stock bios then install the new card, then make sure all work fine at stock bios then upload the stock bios from both card so i can made a good bios for both card's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate


Awesome!! I should be getting the card anytime now so I will flash my bios tonight







Awesome thread!


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hi Mr Dark Aka Musa,
this is my stock bios can you please set it to settings so i can overclock them with third party software , and please put the fans at 0% speed till the GPU temps are 60C , dont do anything with clocks, just make settings required like voltage or power limit so i can easily play with clocks my self in MSI afterburner ...Love you bro and thanks a bunch









GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> same difference in temps with stock bios


Have you checked the fan inside your PSU? it may have failed and as such the top plate of the PSU would be much hotter and releasing all of that heat directly into your bottom card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thank you so much. I owe you now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have encountered this when benching. Driver goes very sensitive with Voltage.


You're most welcome bro








Quote:


> same difference in temps with stock bios


Hmm, switch Rad place ? I don't think its the pump ?
Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark Aka Musa,
> this is my stock bios can you please set it to settings so i can overclock them with third party software , and please put the fans at 0% speed till the GPU temps are 60C , dont do anything with clocks, just make settings required like voltage or power limit so i can easily play with clocks my self in MSI afterburner ...Love you bro and thanks a bunch thumb.gif GM204.zip 138k


Hello there

Here is what you ask for

NV980-----Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Dark.zip (138k. zip file)


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're most welcome bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, switch Rad place ? I don't think its the pump ?
> Hello there
> 
> Here is what you ask for
> 
> NV980-----Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (138k. zip file)


It just started. No difference before so rad place would be the issue. If the pump was broken the temps would shoot through the roof.


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Have you checked the fan inside your PSU? it may have failed and as such the top plate of the PSU would be much hotter and releasing all of that heat directly into your bottom card.


Haven't checked it. I just bought a new one. But could be it, because I put the new one in monday. Or it just runs a lot hotter than the old one. Changed from a Corsair Ax850 to a Evga Supernova G2 1300w.


----------



## MaelstromOC

This may be hidden within this thread somewhere, but it's rather long lol.

Does anyone know if the EVGA Hybrid cards are locked to 1.21v? I edited my bios and removed the power limits, but I can't seem to get the voltage to budge at all!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Post the bios and we can see if its voltage locked or not


----------



## MaelstromOC

It doesn't seem to be, but here's the stock bios.

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

This should work MaelstromOC

GM200voltageunlocked.zip 146k .zip file




R.I.P. Brother Dimebag


----------



## MaelstromOC

Ahh I see (didn't realize you'd replied over on EVGA btw lol).

How'd you unlock those other sliders?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ancient Chinese secret....
No, we use Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27 to unlock the hidden sliders and save the bios. Then edit it with MBT II 1.36.


----------



## MaelstromOC

Ahh ok! I was wondering why you had an older version in that first shot. So using the older Tweaker will reveal those sliders? Just open and save the bios, then edit with the new MBT?

Thanks so much. I try to do as much as I can myself, but was unaware of that little oddity.


----------



## DeathAngel74

NP bro!


----------



## Jeffaffa

Thank you. It works fine.


----------



## xtremesystems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You can't change the voltage with my bios, once the card under load the voltage will be 1.255v, and yes same as 970 card


i have last question



i my orginal bios i have only one voltage before P00 , in yours there 3 voltages.

is there any difference.?

If i use your bios values in my original bios will it work the same?


----------



## DeathAngel74

no , your original bios isnt unlocked, the new one is unlocked by mr-dark


----------



## xtremesystems

unfortunately i have problem with mr-dark bios.

in idle state i have 1405 mhz and 1,255v

edit

Should I try to reinstall gpu drivers?

(with gtx970 i didnt reinstal drivers and it all worked)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> It just started. No difference before so rad place would be the issue. If the pump was broken the temps would shoot through the roof.


Hmm sound strange to me honestly.. check Rad fan again ? (the fan speed in windows for the blower one not the rad ) ?
Quote:


> This may be hidden within this thread somewhere, but it's rather long lol.
> 
> Does anyone know if the EVGA Hybrid cards are locked to 1.21v? I edited my bios and removed the power limits, but I can't seem to get the voltage to budge at all!


It's not locked, up to 1.31v









let me know if you need some help








Quote:


> i have last question
> 
> i my orginal bios i have only one voltage before P00 , in yours there 3 voltages.
> 
> is there any difference.?
> 
> If i use your bios values in my original bios will it work the same?


Hello

My bios has all missing voltage slider, I unlocked them for yo..

yes it should work.. ( if i understand you correctly )
Quote:


> unfortunately i have problem with mr-dark bios.
> 
> in idle state i have 1405 mhz and 1,255v
> 
> edit
> 
> Should I try to reinstall gpu drivers?
> 
> (with gtx970 i didnt reinstal drivers and it all worked)


Hello

Make sure Nvidia power setting at Adaptive not high performance


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hmm sound strange to me honestly.. check Rad fan again ? (the fan speed in windows for the blower one not the rad ) ?
> :


yeah really strange. Haven't checked the fan on the gpu itself, just the rad fan. The rad fan is connected to the gpu tho. So it's that fan speed that is showed in afterburner etc. At least I think it is







. The speed on the rad fan follows the settings made in afterburner.

When I say I've checked a fan, I've looked at it and see that it's spinning, not just the speed in windows







.


----------



## xtremesystems

yup . high performance was the issue.



i want to change voltage to 1,22v

first slider should stay 1250-1250

sliders 2-4 shoud have 1220 - 1220 ?

slider 5-6 should be 725-1220 ?
am i right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> yeah really strange. Haven't checked the fan on the gpu itself, just the rad fan. The rad fan is connected to the gpu tho. So it's that fan speed that is showed in afterburner etc. At least I think it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The speed on the rad fan follows the settings made in afterburner.
> 
> When I say I've checked a fan, I've looked at it and see that it's spinning, not just the speed in windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


the fan speed you see in the windows for the blower one, the rad fan is 2pin.. I doubt the speed for that fan change at all..


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the fan speed you see in the windows for the blower one, the rad fan is 2pin.. I doubt the speed for that fan change at all..


It changes. I can hear and feel it. It's controlled by the gpu=settings in afterbuner.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Hi Mr-Dark

Can you please when you get the chance make me 2 custom Bios for my GTX 980 Ti? My card is also under custom EK watercooling

1. Voltage of *1.2*, Core Clock: *1350Mhz*, Memory clock of *3600Mhz*, higher TDP and power limit, Boost off.

2. Voltage of *1.25*, Core Clock: *1500Mhz*, Memory clock of *3700Mhz*, higher TDP and power limit, Boost off.

I appreciate your work and time









GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## jorkkako

Hello MR-DARK. I tryed to unlock voltage first with kepler bios tweaker and then saved and then i opened bios with MBT, i noticed that now thete in the bios has more lines what can adjust. I watch those pictures from page 370 and try to copy them but i have 4 lines instead 3? Voltage do not raise over 1.2740 v.
my card is this: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3312/asus-gtx-980-ti.html
and this is my stock bios

vakio.zip 152k .zip file

Card runs with stock bios 1400 mzh clock and 2000 mzh memory and i have it evgas hybrid aio water cooler. In hard test tempperature is under 55 C.
asic is 61.8.
If you can do the whole bios to me i would very gratefull, thank you.
With some experimentation what i did with bios i get best results only 1480 mzh clock and that 1.2740 voltage. I think that if i want more clock i need raise voltage?
Is this card bossible go over 1500 mzh ? If can, could you do it in to the bios please.


----------



## goffemannen

I have solved my temp issue on card 2. I removed the radiator from it's original position and placed it outside the chassi. When I did that I got the same temps as card 1. So I figured that the motherboard heatsink and the rams is warming the radiator where it was placed. The radiator and the tubes were really close and those heatsinks and the rams and they got really warm.

I then placed the radiator for card 2 in the front at the bottom behind one of the 140mm intake fans. Now card 2 runs 4-5 degrees colder than card 1







.

It could have something to do with that I overclocked my cpu more last weekend. More hz and volts, could have made the motherboard and rams warmer. I don't know. But my issue is fixed.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My motherboard temps went up 3-4C after overclocking my CPU.


----------



## lemonjuice

Yo bro can u work your magic on my bios ( Gainward gtx 970 phoenix )
core clock 1500mhz & 3.5ghz memory @ 1.275v & Boost OFF
here is the bios

GM204.zip 151k .zip file


thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> yeah really strange. Haven't checked the fan on the gpu itself, just the rad fan. The rad fan is connected to the gpu tho. So it's that fan speed that is showed in afterburner etc. At least I think it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The speed on the rad fan follows the settings made in afterburner.
> 
> When I say I've checked a fan, I've looked at it and see that it's spinning, not just the speed in windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good to know that bro, i'm getting those card soon








Quote:


> yup . high performance was the issue.
> 
> i want to change voltage to 1,22v
> 
> first slider should stay 1250-1250
> 
> sliders 2-4 shoud have 1220 - 1220 ?
> 
> slider 5-6 should be 725-1220 ?
> am i right?


Hello

for 1.22v change all value from 1.250v to 1.22v that's it as the picture. and scroll down there is another value to change








Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark
> 
> Can you please when you get the chance make me 2 custom Bios for my GTX 980 Ti? My card is also under custom EK watercooling
> 
> 1. Voltage of 1.2, Core Clock: 1350Mhz, Memory clock of 3600Mhz, higher TDP and power limit, Boost off.
> 
> 2. Voltage of 1.25, Core Clock: 1500Mhz, Memory clock of 3700Mhz, higher TDP and power limit, Boost off.
> 
> I appreciate your work and time thumb.gif
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

here is what you ask for

980Ti--MSI---Dark.zip 304k .zip file

Quote:


> Hello MR-DARK. I tryed to unlock voltage first with kepler bios tweaker and then saved and then i opened bios with MBT, i noticed that now thete in the bios has more lines what can adjust. I watch those pictures from page 370 and try to copy them but i have 4 lines instead 3? Voltage do not raise over 1.2740 v.
> my card is this: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3312/asus-gtx-980-ti.html
> and this is my stock bios vakio.zip 152k .zip file
> Card runs with stock bios 1400 mzh clock and 2000 mzh memory and i have it evgas hybrid aio water cooler. In hard test tempperature is under 55 C.
> asic is 61.8.
> If you can do the whole bios to me i would very gratefull, thank you.
> With some experimentation what i did with bios i get best results only 1480 mzh clock and that 1.2740 voltage. I think that if i want more clock i need raise voltage?
> Is this card bossible go over 1500 mzh ? If can, could you do it in to the bios please.


Hello there

Give this a try

980Ti--Refernce---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8Ghz memory (equal to 2000mhz ) & higher TDP limit & 1.275v & boost off
Quote:


> I have solved my temp issue on card 2. I removed the radiator from it's original position and placed it outside the chassi. When I did that I got the same temps as card 1. So I figured that the motherboard heatsink and the rams is warming the radiator where it was placed. The radiator and the tubes were really close and those heatsinks and the rams and they got really warm.
> 
> I then placed the radiator for card 2 in the front at the bottom behind one of the 140mm intake fans. Now card 2 runs 4-5 degrees colder than card 1 smile.gif.
> 
> It could have something to do with that I overclocked my cpu more last weekend. More hz and volts, could have made the motherboard and rams warmer. I don't know. But my issue is fixed.


Good to hear that, and yes Intake for any Rad is the best for the temp but remember the Air on the case will be warmer as the hot air stay inside the case not








Quote:


> Yo bro can u work your magic on my bios ( Gainward gtx 970 phoenix )
> core clock 1500mhz & 3.5ghz memory @ 1.275v & Boost OFF
> here is the bios
> GM204.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> thanks smile.gif


Sure mate..

here is what you ask for

Gainward970---Dark.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mr-Dark can you do me a favor?
Open cmd in admin mode and type:
tracert easo.ea.com
SW:BF is buggin out....slow connection blah blah
PM results, plz, except ur ip ofc
getting major packet loss+ +100ms once i hit ea servers


----------



## lemonjuice

$$ thanks man


----------



## DeathAngel74

did you see anything about unknown.prolexic.com Mr-Dark?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> did you see anything about unknown.prolexic.com Mr-Dark?


No idea about that


----------



## DeathAngel74

apparently ea's server thinks im a bot, LMAO. they're blaming AT&T for the issue


----------



## jorkkako

hi MR-DARK. the bios you make for me was good in valley test and i get 6993 scores (1080p 0 x AA) witch is allmost 100 more than last record. Then i tryed dirt rally benchmark and there card crasched, so has my card voltage limitted, if it `s not could you raise voltage a little bit (1.2810)? do it help at all?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## sblantipodi

Please help me here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1592749/testing-a-gtx980-ti-sli-overclock-and-asus-realbench


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorkkako*
> 
> hi MR-DARK. the bios you make for me was good in valley test and i get 6993 scores (1080p 0 x AA) witch is allmost 100 more than last record. Then i tryed dirt rally benchmark and there card crasched, so has my card voltage limitted, if it `s not could you raise voltage a little bit (1.2810)? do it help at all?
> Thank you for your help.


Hello

its not a limit but sound like your card hit the wall at 1506mhz, this how Maxwell card's work once you hit the wall nothing will help to push farther..

try -10mhz from MSI AB and report back?
Quote:


> Please help me here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1592749/testing-a-gtx980-ti-sli-overclock-and-asus-realbench


Hello

Its known issue with SLI and Asus RB.. nothing wrong with your card's


----------



## jorkkako

Hi MR-DARK. Thaks for answer. I decrease - 10 mzh and it helps. Now card is a stable. Thank you once more, i m happy now.


----------



## crystal6tak

Hi Mr Dark! First I want to say I find what you're doing incredible! No amount of cookies will justify your work









Anyways, I would love it if you could do a custom BIOS for me too. My card's an EVGA 980 Ti FTW (06G-P4-4996-KR).

GM200crystal6takevga4996.zip 146k .zip file


Asic 83.8%. Max overclock I could reach was 1500 on the core and 4001 on the memory with GPU-Z reporting VDDC at 1.193.

However it can only keep that OC when temperature is under around 67C, it downclocks to 1487 (with VDDC dropping to 1.174) at any temp over around 67 with GPU-Z reporting VRel as the reason. I suppose that is something you can fix with your magic?









Also, my card has two switchable BIOS, the one I uploaded is the 120% power limit one. The minimum fan speed on that one is 17%, can you change that to 0%? The primary 110% power limit BIOS has 0% fan speed when idling, and I really like that silence







(BTW, is it possible to have full control of the fan speed through software? With the primary BIOS, the card idles at 0% fan speed, but if I untick auto in afterburner, the minimum value I can put is 25%. However 0% on custom fan curve does work, wut?)

Oh yea, the card also never uses any volts higher than 1.193. I can put the power limit from 105-120%, GPU-Z and HWinfo never shown voltage higher than 1.193 even when I crank fan speed to 100% bringing temp down to 60-63C or increase clocks until it crashes (which is around 1524). It seems stuck at 1.193, if you don't mind, can you explain why this is happening?







(and possibly fix this with your BIOS?)

I plan to stick an Arctic Accelero Xtreme III (when my thermal tape arrives&#8230 on the card to hopefully push it further while still being quite enough for gaming. So I'd very much like any higher OC headroom you can provide, whether increased TDP limit/voltage/unlocked voltage slider.

Thank you so much!


----------



## steveTA1983

Requesting bios for 965M (Asus G752 "Best Buy" laptop.) even with 135MHZ to the core and 350MHZ to the memory, it runs at 60C while benching. it can do more









GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorkkako*
> 
> Hi MR-DARK. Thaks for answer. I decrease - 10 mzh and it helps. Now card is a stable. Thank you once more, i m happy now.


Glad to hear that bro,also we can adjust the clock from the bios to 1493mhz so no need to use OC software.. let me know if you want that








Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark! First I want to say I find what you're doing incredible! No amount of cookies will justify your work tongue.gif
> 
> Anyways, I would love it if you could do a custom BIOS for me too. My card's an EVGA 980 Ti FTW (06G-P4-4996-KR). GM200crystal6takevga4996.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Asic 83.8%. Max overclock I could reach was 1500 on the core and 4001 on the memory with GPU-Z reporting VDDC at 1.193.
> 
> However it can only keep that OC when temperature is under around 67C, it downclocks to 1487 (with VDDC dropping to 1.174) at any temp over around 67 with GPU-Z reporting VRel as the reason. I suppose that is something you can fix with your magic? laughingsmiley.gif
> 
> Also, my card has two switchable BIOS, the one I uploaded is the 120% power limit one. The minimum fan speed on that one is 17%, can you change that to 0%? The primary 110% power limit BIOS has 0% fan speed when idling, and I really like that silence tongue.gif (BTW, is it possible to have full control of the fan speed through software? With the primary BIOS, the card idles at 0% fan speed, but if I untick auto in afterburner, the minimum value I can put is 25%)
> 
> Oh yea, the card also never uses any volts higher than 1.193. I can put the power limit from 105-120%, GPU-Z and HWinfo never shown voltage higher than 1.193 even when I crank fan speed to 100% bringing temp down to 60-63C or increase clocks until it crashes (which is around 1524). It seems stuck at 1.193, if you don't mind, can you explain why this is happening? wackosmiley.gif (and possibly fix this with your BIOS?)
> 
> I plan to stick an Arctic Accelero Xtreme III (when my thermal tape arrives&#8230 on the card to hopefully push it further while still being quite enough for gaming. So I'd very much like any higher OC headroom you can provide, whether increased TDP limit/voltage/unlocked voltage slider.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hello

here is what you ask for

GM200crystal6tak---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.200v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle at 67c & 0% Min fan curve..

you should be able to control the fan speed from any OC software, also you can push the card farther as now there is throttle at 67c..

for the TDP/voltage that normal at stock bios, now with my bios keep the TDP slider at 100% no need to tweak it at all.. the voltage locked at 1.200v under load and you can't push that from the software..

if you want to push higher voltage let me know so i can made a new bios with higher voltage..








Quote:


> Requesting bios for 965M (Asus G752 "Best Buy" laptop.) even with 135MHZ to the core and 350MHZ to the memory, it runs at 60C while benching. it can do more smile.gif
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

I need a little more info to help you, how much the core clock and the voltage under load ?


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that bro,also we can adjust the clock from the bios to 1493mhz so no need to use OC software.. let me know if you want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> GM200crystal6tak---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.200v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle at 67c & 0% Min fan curve..
> 
> you should be able to control the fan speed from any OC software, also you can push the card farther as now there is throttle at 67c..
> 
> for the TDP/voltage that normal at stock bios, now with my bios keep the TDP slider at 100% no need to tweak it at all.. the voltage locked at 1.200v under load and you can't push that from the software..
> 
> if you want to push higher voltage let me know so i can made a new bios with higher voltage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I need a little more info to help you, how much the core clock and the voltage under load ?


Thanks for the reply. Here is a pic of it under load (benching with +135 core and +400 men)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Here is a pic of it under load (benching with +135 core and +400 men)


Here yo go

965M---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1100mhz & +400mhz memory & 1.100v & a little higher TDP limit

flash and report back


----------



## jorkkako

Hi MR-Dark. I did that myself, i lowered the clokc in bios to 1481 mzh because assetto corsa crashed in benchmark test with 1493 mzh, but now i think it is good to go. Thaks a lot for your help.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> 965M---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1100mhz & +400mhz memory & 1.100v & a little higher TDP limit
> 
> flash and report back


FTW! Thank you! Works like a charm!!! Improved performance by like 10-12% over stock settings, where is the locked OC settings gave me like 6%. Now, even running at 1200mhz core with the extra voltage, temps have not broke 67C. Thank you for you time and effort


----------



## crystal6tak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> GM200crystal6tak---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.200v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle at 67c & 0% Min fan curve..
> 
> you should be able to control the fan speed from any OC software, also you can push the card farther as now there is throttle at 67c..
> 
> for the TDP/voltage that normal at stock bios, now with my bios keep the TDP slider at 100% no need to tweak it at all.. the voltage locked at 1.200v under load and you can't push that from the software..
> 
> if you want to push higher voltage let me know so i can made a new bios with higher voltage..


Thank you! I had some memory issue with heaven benchmark







, odd, did -10 on the core and -50 on the memory, all seems stable now. I did find temperature reaching 80's lol. Anyways, I'll post again asking for voltage increase once I get my arctic cooler installed, thanks again!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorkkako*
> 
> Hi MR-Dark. I did that myself, i lowered the clokc in bios to 1481 mzh because assetto corsa crashed in benchmark test with 1493 mzh, but now i think it is good to go. Thaks a lot for your help.


Glad to hear that, enjoy it








Quote:


> FTW! Thank you! Works like a charm!!! Improved performance by like 10-12% over stock settings, where is the locked OC settings gave me like 6%. Now, even running at 1200mhz core with the extra voltage, temps have not broke 67C. Thank you for you time and effort smile.gif


Sound good to me bro, enjoy it and have a fun








Quote:


> Thank you! I had some memory issue with heaven benchmark blinksmiley.gif, odd, did -10 on the core and -50 on the memory, all seems stable now. I did find temperature reaching 80's lol. Anyways, I'll post again asking for voltage increase once I get my arctic cooler installed, thanks again!


No problem bro, let me know if you need anything


----------



## IcedOverclock

Hi Mr-Dark, could you please raise the power limit and voltage on this bios? I can't even hit 1400







.
MSI 980Ti Armor 2X.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedOverclock*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark, could you please raise the power limit and voltage on this bios? I can't even hit 1400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> MSI 980Ti Armor X2.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

MSI980Ti--Armor---Darl.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## steveTA1983

More results from Mr-Dark's modded GTX965M bios.

locked bios OC (1084mhz core)


Unlocked bios OC (1236mhz core)


Don't mind the "love buddy" ad, torrent site lol


----------



## Andrucho

Hi Mr Dark, I have my EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ SLI, 06G-P4-4995-KR clocked at 1513 core and 3702 memory and its almost stable with PX 16 voltage at 1.243,do you feel a little more voltage will hold it stable or is the overclock to high? Disable the boost, raise TDP and voltage, the cards are water cooled. Not sure if you need a copy of each factory bios or not so will include both.

GM2001.zip 146k .zip file


GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Does any1 have EVGA KINGPIN factory BIOS?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> More results from Mr-Dark's modded GTX965M bios.
> 
> locked bios OC (1084mhz core)
> 
> 
> Unlocked bios OC (1236mhz core)
> 
> 
> Don't mind the "love buddy" ad, torrent site lol


Sound good man, enjoy it









the torrent site ya








Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark, I have my EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ SLI, 06G-P4-4995-KR clocked at 1513 core and 3702 memory and its almost stable with PX 16 voltage at 1.243,do you feel a little more voltage will hold it stable or is the overclock to high? Disable the boost, raise TDP and voltage, the cards are water cooled. Not sure if you need a copy of each factory bios or not so will include both. GM2001.zip 146k .zip file GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

Evga980Ti--Water----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios for both card and make sure both stable at the above clock (should be ) then you can push the core clock farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Does any1 have EVGA KINGPIN factory BIOS?


I remember someone upload the stock bios here, use the search on this thread will help you to find it


----------



## Mad-Space

Hwllo there, can some1 help with bios that will unlock power and voltage for the GPU. VGA is EVGA GTX 970 04G-P4-1972-KR

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad-Space*
> 
> Hwllo there, can some1 help with bios that will unlock power and voltage for the GPU. VGA is EVGA GTX 970 04G-P4-1972-KR
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


Hello

Upload the stock bios so i can help you there


----------



## Mad-Space

Thank you so much.I know it is stupid question, but how to do that?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad-Space*
> 
> Thank you so much.I know it is stupid question, but how to do that?


Read the first post, everything you need there


----------



## Mad-Space

Hello again. Please check my attachment.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad-Space*
> 
> Hello again. Please check my attachment.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go

Evga970--1972---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that the best bios for that card as the voltage is locked to 1.212v from the VRM, make sure its stable at the above setting then you can try to push it farther from any OC software


----------



## Mad-Space

Hello, thank you. What I am doing wrong?

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>cd C:/nvflash

C:\NVflash>nvflash GM204.rom -6

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.236)
Simplified Version For OEM Only

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 970 (10DE,13C2,3842,1972) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

Current - Version:84.04.36.00.70 ID:10DE:13C2:3842:1972
GM204 Board (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.04.36.00.70 ID:10DE:13C2:3842:1972
GM204 Board (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted

C:\NVflash>


----------



## Mr-Dark

Use latest version from Nvflash from that thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

just type those command

cd /nvflash

nvflash GM204.rom and hit enter then Y


----------



## Mad-Space

Thank you so much.







It is ok now.







Still I can't go over 1.212V for GPU







and max power limit is at 103 (this is ok?)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad-Space*
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is ok now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still I can't go over 1.212V for GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and max power limit is at 103 (this is ok?)


Your card is locked to 1.212v i tell you that before, and leave the TDP slider at 100% as that equal to 150% at stock bios


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I remember someone upload the stock bios here, use the search on this thread will help you to find it


Thnx i'll try. Also , any idea why 1.218 V runs Coller than 1.212V? Its weird but thats what i see here.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thnx i'll try. Also , any idea why 1.218 V runs Coller than 1.212V? Its weird but thats what i see here.


Maybe because 1.218 is not being utilized as much for some odd reason


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Maybe because 1.218 is not being utilized as much for some odd reason


Boost OFF runs at full 1494MHz no drops. Usage at 99%
But also odd that 1.225V with same settings has lower score in Firestrike








1.218V 1493 Core + 3805 Mem Graphics score @ 15750
1.225V 1493 Core + 3805 Mem Graphics score don't go higher than 15660
Same power settings
And finally 1.212V 76Degrees while test
1.218V 75Degrees
1.225V 77Degrees


----------



## Andrucho

Hello and thanks for the bios Mr Dark, I flashed and tested and its not stabil at those numbers. I backed it down to 1492 core and 3690 mem and it seems fine. Is there a little left on the table for voltage increase or is this all I have to work with. Thanks for your time, I really appreciate your work.

Evga980Ti--Water----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice, sound like a good card there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to upload the bios and tell me about the new clock's so i can adjust the bios again for daily usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're most welcome
> Here yo go
> 
> Classy980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> simply use any OC software to push it farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the silicon all the time


Hi there, I've flashed the 980ti classified bios that you've uploaded to my 980ti Classified, but when I stress test it, it thermal throttles even tho the gpu is under 67C. This does not happen with the stock bios. This is the second bios that ive flashed that's causing this to happen. It's very strange. Can someone please explain this to me, Maybe i've done something wrong. Used the latest NV Flash Cert Bypass


----------



## aramil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Hi there, I've flashed the 980ti classified bios that you've uploaded to my 980ti Classified, but when I stress test it, it thermal throttles even tho the gpu is under 67C. This does not happen with the stock bios. This is the second bios that ive flashed that's causing this to happen. It's very strange. Can someone please explain this to me, Maybe i've done something wrong. Used the latest NV Flash Cert Bypass


66 degrees and your fan is only running at 13%.

increase your fan to max in AB to see if it solves the issue, if so increase your fan curve in the bios


----------



## JoeDirt

*NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed Updated*

5.250 x64: https://mega.nz/#!21J3xKJL!KvINQ2qcHp0W1M6Ruadb7OZ3o7AzsKF_MtDjpbsN7N8

5.250 x86: https://mega.nz/#!y1IwVBiQ!CxBp03z2Yk7r1DQKnbST5catqglrYCJ_MPPIOzmAZ9Y


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Boost OFF runs at full 1494MHz no drops. Usage at 99%
> But also odd that 1.225V with same settings has lower score in Firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.218V 1493 Core + 3805 Mem Graphics score @ 15750
> 1.225V 1493 Core + 3805 Mem Graphics score don't go higher than 15660
> Same power settings
> And finally 1.212V 76Degrees while test
> 1.218V 75Degrees
> 1.225V 77Degrees


I think your result within error margin as the difference 1 degree








Quote:


> Hello and thanks for the bios Mr Dark, I flashed and tested and its not stabil at those numbers. I backed it down to 1492 core and 3690 mem and it seems fine. Is there a little left on the table for voltage increase or is this all I have to work with. Thanks for your time, I really appreciate your work. Evga980Ti--Water----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Hello there

We can push it to the max 1.31v but the gain is very small as Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage.. this bios for daily usage 1493mhz/3950 memory

Evga980Ti--1493mhz--Water.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> Hi there, I've flashed the 980ti classified bios that you've uploaded to my 980ti Classified, but when I stress test it, it thermal throttles even tho the gpu is under 67C. This does not happen with the stock bios. This is the second bios that ive flashed that's causing this to happen. It's very strange. Can someone please explain this to me, Maybe i've done something wrong. Used the latest NV Flash Cert Bypass


you shouldn't see that at all until 85c.. Rest any OC software you have there and try again.. also you can flash my bios again
Quote:


> NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed Updated
> 
> 5.250 x64: https://mega.nz/#!21J3xKJL!KvINQ2qcHp0W1M6Ruadb7OZ3o7AzsKF_MtDjpbsN7N8
> 
> 5.250 x86: https://mega.nz/#!y1IwVBiQ!CxBp03z2Yk7r1DQKnbST5catqglrYCJ_MPPIOzmAZ9Y


Thanks Joe +Rep


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aramil*
> 
> 66 degrees and your fan is only running at 13%.
> 
> increase your fan to max in AB to see if it solves the issue, if so increase your fan curve in the bios


I found the Issue. For some reason the GPU TARGET TEMP was at 0*C. Thanks for response and thank you Mr.Dark for the bios.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> I found the Issue. For some reason the GPU TARGET TEMP was at 0*C. Thanks for response and thank you Mr.Dark for the bios.


That's why i hate OC software


----------



## kdehaas1612

Hey Mr-Dark,

Im running a EVGA 970 FTW+ but i'm getting artifacts going anywhere near 1500MHz..
My ASIS quality is 71.7%
can you make me a good custom bios which can go (way) above this? or is that not really possible?

Thanks in advance!

GM204970FTW.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'll look soon. If 1.281v doesnt help, rma the card. I had the same issue. Not near a pc now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdehaas1612*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> Im running a EVGA 970 FTW+ but i'm getting artifacts going anywhere near 1500MHz..
> My ASIS quality is 71.7%
> can you make me a good custom bios which can go (way) above this? or is that not really possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> GM204970FTW.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

Evga970--FTW---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & boost off & higher TDP limit & custom fan curve

make sure the card stable at the above clock then you can push it farther from any OC software








Quote:


> I'll look soon. If 1.281v doesnt help, rma the card. I had the same issue. Not near a pc now.


Rma a card for low OC ability ? Evga guaranteed 1367mhz not 1500mhz


----------



## Andrucho

Thanks for the new bios, but now am having trouble with loading it. I am getting this double command window now and it wont load into the card. Any idea whats happening?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrucho*
> 
> Thanks for the new bios, but now am having trouble with loading it. I am getting this double command window now and it wont load into the card. Any idea whats happening?


Easy to fix..

make sure CMD run as admin and use the latest Nvflash from that thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lol random thoughts... i almost rmad due to artifacts not just low clocks. It was the combination of the two. 1468 no artifacts at 1.218. 1500=artifacts until 1.281


----------



## kdehaas1612

Mr-Dark, Thank you so much for the custom bios! pc runs smooth like a baby's bun! you think I can get more out of the card? or would you recommend staying at 1506?
I tried overclocking the memory even further, and i even got it to take 4.0ghz! should i keep overclocking using afterburning, or could you try ramping up the bios a little more









Anyways, Thanks so far! Keep up the good work, and +1 for you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Lol random thoughts... i almost rmad due to artifacts not just low clocks. It was the combination of the two. 1468 no artifacts at 1.218. 1500=artifacts until 1.281


Ya, 1506mhz @1.28v isn't good for a person like you









I like those MSI 980 Gaming card's so far.. they stay quiet and OC like a beast.. 4ghz on the memory and Hynix chip








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, Thank you so much for the custom bios! pc runs smooth like a baby's bun! you think I can get more out of the card? or would you recommend staying at 1506?
> I tried overclocking the memory even further, and i even got it to take 4.0ghz! should i keep overclocking using afterburning, or could you try ramping up the bios a little more biggrin.gif
> 
> Anyways, Thanks so far! Keep up the good work, and +1 for you thumb.gif


For sure you should push it more, once you find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for you









You're most welcome


----------



## Andrucho

I must be missing something, was so easy yesterday. Also do I need the list to come up, I already know the cards are 0 and 1 in order?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrucho*
> 
> I must be missing something, was so easy yesterday. Also do I need the list to come up, I already know the cards are 0 and 1 in order?


Dude

cd /nvflash

nvflash --list


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think your result within error margin as the difference 1 degree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> Thats 1 degree in Firestrike test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in TW3 difference is 3-5 . But also the score lol anything but 1.218 on same exact settings gets a lower Graphics score


----------



## kdehaas1612

it's me again









I tried overclocking and tweaking settings a little bit, but I think i have hit the end at a max core of 1548mhz and max memory clock of somewhere around 4.1ghz.
to get there i did need a little more voltage and turn up the powerlimit to 102 (which is it's max now?)

Thanks again!


----------



## Beregrond

Hey Mr-Dark! I'd love your help please - I have a PNY GTX 970, with an EK waterblock, and I've used similar values to the Air BIOS for the EVGA 970 on zoson's thread.

I keep running into black screen issues after running Heaven for 20-30 mins or so, however, I'm able to have GTA V running stable for hours before a black screen (no artifacting or driver crashes in either program at 1531 clock, but I turned down clocks to 1406 but still have the same issues so I'm assuming it's a voltage issue). I'm using a Silverstone 500W SFX-L Gold rated PSU, could this have anything to do with it?

Before modding the BIOS, I was stable with +200mhz on both core and memory, with no added voltage, also has an ASIC of 75.8%. I've attached my stock bios, if you could please take a look and help me I'd really appreciate it, thanks!

GM204Stock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have you tried at 1392? The stock boost, voltage, boost tables top out at 1392mhz/1.262v/160 Watts. How old is the PSU?


----------



## steveTA1983

Hey Mr. Dark,

I ended up getting rid of the laptop with the 965M bios you modded for me (kept crashing, non-gpu related). i picked up an alienware with a 970M. think you could add +120 core and a tad bit more voltage??

GM204.zip 65k .zip file


Pic of GPU under load


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Have you tried at 1392? The stock boost, voltage, boost tables top out at 1392mhz/1.262v/160 Watts. How old is the PSU?


Haven't tried it but I definitely will at 1392 and see if that stops the black screens. Is it just a limitation on PNY's part to not be able to clock higher than that?

The PSU is brand new, I bought it last month for a mini-ITX set up. It's not running much - an i5 6600k at 4.6ghz/1.25v, an m.2 ssd, a custom loop and the single 970. Temps are pretty consistent at 50 Celsius even with the GPU set to 1.281v like in zonos' bios.

I'm really new to all this so I really appreciate the help. Thanks again.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The boost limit is set by PNY


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Hey Mr. Dark,
> 
> I ended up getting rid of the laptop with the 965M bios you modded for me (kept crashing, non-gpu related). i picked up an alienware with a 970M. think you could add +120 core and a tad bit more voltage??
> 
> GM204.zip 65k .zip file
> 
> 
> Pic of GPU under load


When overclocking with precision x, i do +135 core (max allowed) and +350 memory. Passmark score is 6011 and unigine heaven maxed out w/8x AA scores 969. Temp has yet to go over 65C. ASIC is 76.6, so I know this card has potential


----------



## IcedOverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI980Ti--Armor---Darl.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thanks for your help. Could you please make it so the fans won't start spinning until the card reaches 60°C?
It would also be good that the card could be lower than 1.255v(idle, web browsing, ...).
Thanks for your time!


----------



## rxl-gaming

Hey Mr Dark i dont have a clue what to ask for as im new to this flashing business but what can be done to this bios?

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hi Mr.Dark AKA Musa,
you made me this bios for my Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming , can you overclock its setting more ? the settings you set me on this bios are 1507MHz, 3.7GHz Memory , 1.250V with higher TDP and boost offf .... thanks man <3

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdehaas1612*
> 
> it's me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried overclocking and tweaking settings a little bit, but I think i have hit the end at a max core of 1548mhz and max memory clock of somewhere around 4.1ghz.
> to get there i did need a little more voltage and turn up the powerlimit to 102 (which is it's max now?)
> 
> Thanks again!


Sound good card to me if stable enough in all games









leave the power limit at 100% no need to play with anymore as 100% equal to 160% at stock bios








Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark! I'd love your help please - I have a PNY GTX 970, with an EK waterblock, and I've used similar values to the Air BIOS for the EVGA 970 on zoson's thread.
> 
> I keep running into black screen issues after running Heaven for 20-30 mins or so, however, I'm able to have GTA V running stable for hours before a black screen (no artifacting or driver crashes in either program at 1531 clock, but I turned down clocks to 1406 but still have the same issues so I'm assuming it's a voltage issue). I'm using a Silverstone 500W SFX-L Gold rated PSU, could this have anything to do with it?
> 
> Before modding the BIOS, I was stable with +200mhz on both core and memory, with no added voltage, also has an ASIC of 75.8%. I've attached my stock bios, if you could please take a look and help me I'd really appreciate it, thanks!
> 
> GM204Stock.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

Pny970-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back
Quote:


> Hey Mr. Dark,
> 
> I ended up getting rid of the laptop with the 965M bios you modded for me (kept crashing, non-gpu related). i picked up an alienware with a 970M. think you could add +120 core and a tad bit more voltage??
> GM204.zip 65k .zip file
> 
> Pic of GPU under load


Hello there

give this a try

Dell970------Dark.zip 66k .zip file


Dark.zip (66k. zip file)

Core clock 1146mhz & 1.15v

flash and report back








Quote:


> Thanks for your help. Could you please make it so the fans won't start spinning until the card reaches 60°C?
> It would also be good that the card could be lower than 1.255v(idle, web browsing, ...).
> Thanks for your time!


Sure, here is what you want

980Ti-Armor--Zero-Fan.zip 152k .zip file


make sure the nvidia power setting set to Adaptive not high performance and the card should Idle at low clock








Quote:


> Hey Mr Dark i dont have a clue what to ask for as im new to this flashing business but what can be done to this bios?
> 
> GM200.zip 152k


Hello there

give this a try

Evga980Ti------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

make sure its stable at the above setting and you can push the card farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Hi Mr.Dark AKA Musa,
> you made me this bios for my Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming , can you overclock its setting more ? the settings you set me on this bios are 1507MHz, 3.7GHz Memory , 1.250V with higher TDP and boost offf .... thanks man <3


Hello there

Sure i can push it more, but i remember you report high temp right ? also did you try to push it farther with current bios from MSI Afterburner ?

we can push the voltage to 1.28v but the temp will be +5c at least.. let me know what you want so i can help


----------



## SauronTheGreat

yeah Mr.dark its ok i added a new TIM, so temps are good now ... i want you to further Overclock my bios , also increase core and mem clocks







... no i didnt push via MSI after burner , i find it unstable









GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> yeah Mr.dark its ok i added a new TIM, so temps are good now ... i want you to further Overclock my bios , also increase core and mem clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file


You can do both memory and core clock from your overclocking software, precisionX16 or afterburner etc. Find your max stable clock using that then report back with your numbers for someone to put into the bios.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> yeah Mr.dark its ok i added a new TIM, so temps are good now ... i want you to further Overclock my bios , also increase core and mem clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

Giga980--1531mhz.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 3.9ghz memory * 1.28v

make sure its stable at the above clock then you can push it more from OC software


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Giga980--1531mhz.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 3.9ghz memory * 1.28v
> 
> make sure its stable at the above clock then you can push it more from OC software


ehhh i ran unigene valley, heaven and 3dmark on by one there were no artifacts but the max temps reached 86C







.... cant you like keep the clocks same but lower the voltage to 1.250V .


----------



## leonman44

Hello Mr-Dark , i own a 980ti xtreme windforce edition , i could get 1550 stable at every game and benchmark out of the box , i am currently using some modded bios at 1255mV and 150% TDP now i can do a 1560 on clock speed! I would like to turn off that boost with the throttle problem at 67c but i couldn't do it myself , also i don't like fan stop. My temps are max at 66c (with fan curve on afterburner) with this voltage but it seems that there is more headroom for voltage increasement , so i leave it to you to set maximum safe voltage for me







Should i use adaptive voltage or prefer maximum performance ?

This is my original bios:

GM200.zip 146k .zip file
 And this is my modded bios that i am running right now :

GM201.zip 146k .zip file


Use whatever you like !

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> ehhh i ran unigene valley, heaven and 3dmark on by one there were no artifacts but the max temps reached 86C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... cant you like keep the clocks same but lower the voltage to 1.250V .


I tell you about the temp









now flash the first bios for 1506/3700 1.250v and use MSI AB to push the core and the memory until the card crash.

once you find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for the new clock,, that the best way to push the card to the limit








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark , i own a 980ti xtreme windforce edition , i could get 1550 stable at every game and benchmark out of the box , i am currently using some modded bios at 1255mV and 150% TDP now i can do a 1560 on clock speed! I would like to turn off that boost with the throttle problem at 67c but i couldn't do it myself , also i don't like fan stop. My temps are max at 66c (with fan curve on afterburner) with this voltage but it seems that there is more headroom for voltage increasement , so i leave it to you to set maximum safe voltage for me thumb.gif Should i use adaptive voltage or prefer maximum performance ?
> 
> This is my original bios: GM200.zip 146k .zip file And this is my modded bios that i am running right now : GM201.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Use whatever you like !
> 
> Thanks for your help! biggrin.gif


Hello there

Here is an Ultimate bios for Xtreme 980 Ti card

Xtreme980Ti--Ultimate----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle & Custom fan curve

No Zero fan mod on that bios and 50% fan speed at 60c.. rest any OC software you have there and flash my bios then report back


----------



## rxl-gaming

thanks Mr Dark just about to follow steps from first post to flash my bios will let you know how it goes


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Pny970-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Thanks! But still no luck - I flashed the bios you provided but it's still going to a black screen after 15-20 mins of Heaven. Weirdly, no artifacting, no driver crashes, and temps are still only reaching 50 Celcius.

Any ideas?

Really appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beregrond*
> 
> Thanks! But still no luck - I flashed the bios you provided but it's still going to a black screen after 15-20 mins of Heaven. Weirdly, no artifacting, no driver crashes, and temps are still only reaching 50 Celcius.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Really appreciate your help, thanks!


Okay, you say the card under the water with waterblock right ? remove the block and make sure the vrm/memory has thermal pad..


----------



## leonman44

ok , i flashed you bios and tried to run all the 3dmark tests with 1570 and 1580 but they both failed. Max voltage showed was 1274mV the card cant draw more than that? The weird thing is that in afterburner power limit wouldn't go more than 101% , consumption didn't go more than 75.5% and max temp was 67c (the same temp that throttling was occurring)








(did a clean install on nvidia latest driver and 3dmark test run in adaptive mode , prefer maximum performance was using 1274mv even for browsing )


----------



## SauronTheGreat

should i use evga precision or msi after burner ? when using software what should be my core voltage ?


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, you say the card under the water with waterblock right ? remove the block and make sure the vrm/memory has thermal pad..


Just took it apart and put it back. All the thermal pads are definitely touching the VRMs as intended. I adjusted all the thermal pads on the EK backplate too. It ran Heaven for a bit longer but then had that same black screen on the 2nd run nearing the last scene. Not sure if it was just luck or if re-applying the thermal pads helped a bit.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good card to me if stable enough in all games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leave the power limit at 100% no need to play with anymore as 100% equal to 160% at stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Pny970-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Dell970------Dark.zip 66k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (66k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1146mhz & 1.15v
> 
> flash and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here is what you want
> 
> 980Ti-Armor--Zero-Fan.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> make sure the nvidia power setting set to Adaptive not high performance and the card should Idle at low clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Evga980Ti------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> make sure its stable at the above setting and you can push the card farther from any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sure i can push it more, but i remember you report high temp right ? also did you try to push it farther with current bios from MSI Afterburner ?
> 
> we can push the voltage to 1.28v but the temp will be +5c at least.. let me know what you want so i can help


Thanks, was able to push it farther. Thank you for your time


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> ok , i flashed you bios and tried to run all the 3dmark tests with 1570 and 1580 but they both failed. Max voltage showed was 1274mV the card cant draw more than that? The weird thing is that in afterburner power limit wouldn't go more than 101% , consumption didn't go more than 75.5% and max temp was 67c (the same temp that throttling was occurring)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (did a clean install on nvidia latest driver and 3dmark test run in adaptive mode , prefer maximum performance was using 1274mv even for browsing )


All Maxwell card's locked at 1.275v for software monitoring but the card can pull up to 1.312v.. the power limit is fine as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. just leave it at 100%..

what you mean by throttle at 67c ?the card shouldn't throttle anymore until the temp hit 84c.. also sound like the card at the limit as higher voltage didn't help with higher clock..
Quote:


> should i use evga precision or msi after burner ? when using software what should be my core voltage ?


Both should work and just push the core/memory clock... leave the voltage/power limit a lone








Quote:


> Just took it apart and put it back. All the thermal pads are definitely touching the VRMs as intended. I adjusted all the thermal pads on the EK backplate too. It ran Heaven for a bit longer but then had that same black screen on the 2nd run nearing the last scene. Not sure if it was just luck or if re-applying the thermal pads helped a bit.


Okay. drop the core clock from MSI AB.. try - 200mhz so the result 1205mhz under load and report back


----------



## SauronTheGreat

ok i tried but temps were still high cant i try overclocking with MSI AB with modded bios you gave me with 1.218V ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> ok i tried but temps were still high cant i try overclocking with MSI AB with modded bios you gave me with 1.218V ?


Yes you can try that.. btw keep the temp under 80c to avoid instability


----------



## Dkmack

Just swapped out mt 970FTW for a 980TI-FTW, can you see what you can do for me









Thanks

GM200-980TI-FTW.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dkmack*
> 
> Just swapped out mt 970FTW for a 980TI-FTW, can you see what you can do for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GM200-980TI-FTW.zip 145k .zip file


Good upgrade bro, give this a try

Evga980Ti---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & little custom fan curve


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay. drop the core clock from MSI AB.. try - 200mhz so the result 1205mhz under load and report back


Alright then, no black screens anymore. Dropping the core clock definitely seems to have stabilised it.


----------



## Dkmack

Will give it a shot and let you know -

Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beregrond*
> 
> Alright then, no black screens anymore. Dropping the core clock definitely seems to have stabilised it.


Sound like degration to me.. the card need 1.28v to stabilize at stock clock..

If you can RMA that card do that.. you will receive new card


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like degration to me.. the card need 1.28v to stabilize at stock clock..
> 
> If you can RMA that card do that.. you will receive new card


Unfortunately, I had to tear a warranty sticker on one of the screws when removing the stock cooler so that's out of the question. PNY doesn't want you sticking their reference cards on waterblocks!









So I have to keep playing with core clocks until I find one that's stable enough?

Thanks again for all the help so far!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beregrond*
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to tear a warranty sticker on one of the screws when removing the stock cooler so that's out of the question. PNY doesn't want you sticking their reference cards on waterblocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to keep playing with core clocks until I find one that's stable enough?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help so far!


I think you can RMA the card, as there is no physical damage you can RMA.. even MSI has sticker but accept Rma if no physical damage..

install the stock cooler back & stock bios and send it back.. its worth a try.. you should receive new card as that know not user fault









if you decide to keep the card start reduce the mines offset from 200 to 180..etc until the problem back then report back so i can adjust the bios for the last stable point


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think you can RMA the card, as there is no physical damage you can RMA.. even MSI has sticker but accept Rma if no physical damage..
> 
> install the stock cooler back & stock bios and send it back.. its worth a try.. you should receive new card as that know not user fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you decide to keep the card start reduce the mines offset from 200 to 180..etc until the problem back then report back so i can adjust the bios for the last stable point


Just had a quick check on their RMA site - last bullet point states:
"You have not overclocked or altered your PNY product in anyway*
*Which includes but not limited to fan modifications, removal of labels on card, or overclocking which will void warranty
(which will be determined)"

Not very hopeful about that RMA request anymore... also don't see myself buying PNY again any time soon!

Anyway, going to try different core offsets and report back tomorrow with a stable one. Really appreciate your patience!


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> All Maxwell card's locked at 1.275v for software monitoring but the card can pull up to 1.312v.. the power limit is fine as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. just leave it at 100%..
> 
> what you mean by throttle at 67c ?the card shouldn't throttle anymore until the temp hit 84c.. also sound like the card at the limit as higher voltage didn't help with higher clock..
> Both should work and just push the core/memory clock...


I mean that it crushed when it reached 67c with no sign of instability or artifact , previously with boost enabled it use to throttle. It could be just a coincidence! I could reach 1570 once i had personally modded my bios to a bit more voltage but then throttling was occurring. I thought that voltage is the king of overclocking power like vcore on cpu , if voltage can't help that much then what could help me to get some more?


----------



## Dkmack

Seems to work well - much appreciated


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beregrond*
> 
> Just had a quick check on their RMA site - last bullet point states:
> "You have not overclocked or altered your PNY product in anyway*
> *Which includes but not limited to fan modifications, removal of labels on card, or overclocking which will void warranty
> (which will be determined)"
> 
> Not very hopeful about that RMA request anymore... also don't see myself buying PNY again any time soon!
> 
> Anyway, going to try different core offsets and report back tomorrow with a stable one. Really appreciate your patience!


Feel that bro.. not good from Pny..









let me know how you go








Quote:


> I mean that it crushed when it reached 67c with no sign of instability or artifact , previously with boost enabled it use to throttle. It could be just a coincidence! I could reach 1570 once i had personally modded my bios to a bit more voltage but then throttling was occurring. I thought that voltage is the king of overclocking power like vcore on cpu , if voltage can't help that much then what could help me to get some more? rolleyes.gif


That's how Maxwell work bro.. once you hit the wall nothing can help for higher oc









we can try 1.312v but i'm sure there no benefit from that as all card stop scale after 1.25v to 1.28v..
Quote:


> Seems to work well - much appreciated


My pleasure bro


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's how Maxwell work bro.. once you hit the wall nothing can help for higher oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can try 1.312v but i'm sure there no benefit from that as all card stop scale after 1.25v to 1.28v..


I will try 1312mv if it is safe for my card and vrms then i will have nothing to lose , also i did a good search on the internet and 1560mhz clock and 2050mhz memory seems from the fastests air cooling ones







I really want to see the best clock of my beast!


----------



## SauronTheGreat

So Mr Dark aka musa , the bios 1507 core , 3.7ghz mem clock and 1.218V i tried many tests and i checked them on unigene valley, heaven and 3dmark and most stable settings are in the screen shot below but still , i wrote +25 in core clock and +250 Memory clock in MSI AB , these settings had no driver failure and artifacts ... please make bios with these settings thanks man and please ignore the right top corner GPU Z it has max settings of previous failed attempts with higher settings which didn't not succeed , the final settings are in bottom GPUZ which has ''Graphics card'' tab opened

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I will try 1312mv if it is safe for my card and vrms then i will have nothing to lose , also i did a good search on the internet and 1560mhz clock and 2050mhz memory seems from the fastests air cooling ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to see the best clock of my beast!


Sure, its safe if you keep the temp under 80c

Xtreme980Ti--1.312v.zip 146k .zip file


let me know if you gain anything








Quote:


> So Mr Dark aka musa , the bios 1507 core , 3.7ghz mem clock and 1.218V i tried many tests and i checked them on unigene valley, heaven and 3dmark and most stable settings are in the screen shot below but still , i wrote +25 in core clock and +250 Memory clock in MSI AB , these settings had no driver failure and artifacts ... please make bios with these settings thanks man and please ignore the right top corner GPU Z it has max settings of previous failed attempts with higher settings which didn't not succeed , the final settings are in bottom GPUZ which has ''Graphics card'' tab opened
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> Edited by SauronTheGreat - Today at 12:51 am


Sure bro, here is what you ask for









Giga980--1531-1978mhz.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

The only thing i gained at 1.287-1.312 was more heat,lol.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The only thing i gained at 1.287-1.312 was more heat,lol.


Maxwell logic


----------



## Madmaxneo

On your first post you say the EVGA SC cards should be "avoided if you Aim for manual OC ( voltage locked to 1.212v!)".
I have an EVGA 980 SC Gaming ACX 2.0 and I was wondering if that rule still stands for my card? Thanks in advance!

FYI I am currently using MSI after burner and I have the core voltage, power limit, and the temp limit at max values. I have the core clock set for +78 and the memory clock set for +91. Even though I can go higher in the core clock my scores for both 3dmark and Valley start going down. I have not tried pushing my memory clock any higher yet.


----------



## DeathAngel74

open the stock bios with MBT II Tweaker 1.36 and click on the voltage table. If you see 1.212 max(right side) on the first 4 sliders at the top, then the card is locked to 1.212v


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> open the stock bios with MBT II Tweaker 1.36 and click on the voltage table. If you see 1.212 max(right side) on the first 4 sliders at the top, then the card is locked to 1.212v


Where exactly are the bios files located?


----------



## johnd0e

@Madmaxneo

open gpu-z and click this button



then click save to file. then select were ever you want to save it.


----------



## Jidonsu

I'm currently on an EVGA 980Ti FTW edition. I have it overclocked to 1503MHz Core and 8000GHz memory at 1.243V. That seems to the max voltage on this BIOS. I am running into VOp and VRel, and I would love to have a little more headroom in the voltage department but with those overclock settings as stock. Sometimes the core drops to 1481 or 1493 in game.

I'm not sure if boost should be off or on though. I wouldn't mind having the voltage drop during idle.

Also, only the core is watercooled. I have fans pointed at the VRMs and VRAM that are controlled by the GPU. Can I get the fan curve set into the BIOS so I don't need to use MSI Afterburner? The fan settings are below.

30% up to 22 degrees C
50% at 28 degrees C
80% at 35 degrees C
100% after 40 degrees C

Thank you very much for your help.

GM200-Stock.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

Thanks for the help @johnd0e!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> open the stock bios with MBT II Tweaker 1.36 and click on the voltage table. If you see 1.212 max(right side) on the first 4 sliders at the top, then the card is locked to 1.212v


I checked and heir maxes seem to be 1.6. I take it that means I can get a custom bios for my card?!

In that case I am attaching the zip file.

FYI, I heard about this place from someone who highly recommends Dr Dark.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeathAngel74

You're one of the fortunate ones


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Madmaxneo
Here you go!
1506.5/3705MHz 1.275v 285W, higher TDP, slightly more aggressive fan curve.

Madmaxneo_Mod.zip 136k .zip file

Please reset all overclocking software back to defaults *before* flashing the mod. Enjoy!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Madmaxneo
> Here you go!
> 1506.5/3705MHz 1.275v 285W, higher TDP, slightly more aggressive fan curve.
> 
> Madmaxneo_Mod.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Please reset all overclocking software back to defaults *before* flashing the mod. Enjoy!


Thanks! Is there anything I need to know once it is flashed and how far I should push it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah voltage is locked @ 1.275v, boost 2.0 has been disabled, the power slider is locked at 101%, but in reality is 155% of the stock bios(185/231w), so no throttling. Try as is first with some games. If stable push to 1519, 1531.5, 1544.5, 1557, and so on. Those are the next valid clocks on the boost table. Once you find out the max, report back and Mr-Dark or myself can lock in the max stable boost clock. You can try to push the memory as well..as close to 4000(8000 effective) MHz as possible. So, +295, gradually on the memory clock. You can leave the fans on auto, unless things are getting too warm, then just adjust in Afterburner.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I am in the middle of getting everything in place to flash the bios. I have one question. On the 1st page there is the NvflashMBT.zip file. In that file there are two separate zip files, Nvflash win10 and nvflash. Now do I just use the windows 10 nvflash file (since I am running windows 10) or do I use both? The reason I ask is because there is no nvflash for 32 bit in the Nvflash win10 zip but there is one in the nvflash zip file.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Copy the nflash-win10 folder to c:/
Copy and paste the mod to that folder
open cmd in admin mode
type
cd c:/nvflash-win10 (or whatever you named the folder)
nvflash --protectoff
drag the mod.rom into nvflash.exe and it should take care of the rest.


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is the 32 bit if you need it

NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x86.zip 767k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Copy the nflash-win10 folder to c:/
> Copy and paste the mod to that folder
> open cmd in admin mode
> type
> cd c:/nvflash-win10 (or whatever you named the folder)
> nvflash --protectoff
> drag the mod.rom into nvflash.exe and it should take care of the rest.


I was following the directions in the video and thought I might only need the one but wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Wow so far it is working great.
But there is a story: When I flashed the bios I got an error warning in the cmd prompt (do not remember what it said) along with all these odd beeps. I was like "it figures". I looked at my graphics card info and nothing seemed right, so I restarted my system and then it was asking me to update and restart. I first thought, windows did an update when I wasn't looking and now it is going to screw up the bios flash. As whenever windows has an update waiting things tend to not work right until I do the update.........
So I restarted the PC and booted up everything and I am at a base clock of 1507mhz, which is awesome! So I am thinking that when I did the bios flash windows detected it as an update and prompted a restart.... correct?

So now can I go about the normal procedure of OCing the card and seeing where it will take me?
If so I have a few questions:
1. Is it safe to increase the core voltage or not?
2. Under the base bios it was recommended I start at +78 on the core clock and work my way up from there in increments of 13. What should I start with for the core clock?
3. Same as for question 2 but for the memory clock.

Now to see if it can handle Ashes of the Singularity....originally any OC on the card whatsoever and Ashes would not work...it is a DX 12 game.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The beeps after pressing y to confirm the flash is normal. as is needing to reboot after the flash.

1. the voltage is locked at 1.275v in the bios. max safe voltage
2.you can push the core more, but you might want to start at 1507 and then 1519. from there in +13mhz increments.
3. try +200 first (i already added +200mhz on the memory when i modded the firmware) and if that works fine, try another +95 (4000MHz/8000 effective).


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1. the voltage is locked at 1.275v in the bios. max safe voltage
> 2.you can push the core more, but you might want to start at 1507 and then 1519, in +13mhz increments.
> 3. try +200 first (i already added +200mhz on the memory when i modded the firmware) and if that works fine, try another +95 (4000MHz)


Awesome!! I missed your other post in all my excitement and was about to respond to it. I will get back to you as soon as I can (might be tomorrow) with all the results. I am going to try some games and I may get to involved with them......lol.


----------



## Jidonsu

@DeathAngel74

Did you happen to see this? if you're currently busy, I'm sorry. I'm just not sure if it was missed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/3820#post_24949241


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mr-Dark is the 980Ti master. I'm the helper when he is asleep, lol. My domain is 750ti, 960, 970, 980. Currently, watching a movie with the wife and kids. Can't make any promises, except that I will look at it.


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mr-Dark is the 980Ti master. I'm the helper when he is asleep, lol. My domain is 750ti, 960, 970, 980. Currently, watching a movie with the wife and kids. Can't make any promises, except that I will look at it.


Go back to the movie! I can wait.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Danke


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Jidonsu
you can only select 3 points in the bios for the fan profile, which of the 4 that you posted do you want? also i unlocked the sliders in the voltage table. the max is 1.250 in the firmware. is that ok?


----------



## evosamurai

Hi was was wondering if i could get a bios for a 980ti hybrid? temps arent an issue with this card. has an asic of 74.8.


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Jidonsu
> you can only select 3 points in the bios for the fan profile, which of the 4 that you posted do you want? also i unlocked the sliders in the voltage table. the max is 1.250 in the firmware. is that ok?


You're supposed to be watching a movie! Haha.

Let's try these fan points.

Flat 35% up to 30 degrees
80% at 35
100% at 40

Is it a smooth line in between, or is it stepped?

1.25V is fine if that's all that allows. I'm not looking for much more overclock at this point. Thank you for your work.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Jidonsu

1506.5/8000MHz 413W 1.250v. Afterburner not needed, set everything back to defaults.


Jidonsu_Mod.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Jidonsu
> 
> 1506.5/8000MHz 413W 1.250v. Afterburner not needed, set everything back to defaults.
> 
> 
> Jidonsu_Mod.zip 146k .zip file


Thank you! It loaded up.

I just benched it at 1531 in Heaven 4.0.


----------



## DeathAngel74

NICE!
No more throttling right?


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> NICE!
> No more throttling right?


Nope. I have absolutely no reason to even push it, but it's calling me...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Enjoy the mods guys. I'm off to bed


----------



## Jidonsu

Score went from 2600 to 2680. Wee!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Glad to help out!


----------



## evosamurai

would i be able to load that onto my 980ti hybrid?


----------



## Madmaxneo

First report. It ran Mad Max fine and it ran the benchmark for Ashes just fine. I ran the game and it seemed to run fine then about 20 mins into the game it crashed. So I restarted it and continued playing from the last auto save. It kept crashing like 5 mins into the game each time I restarted, but I was able to finish it. Regardless my temps did not seem to get that high (I think the highest it hit was like 74 deg) but I was not able to watch it the whole time. Ashes is a finicky game. Before I had the modded bios I could not run any bios tweaks whatsoever, even the smallest increase would cause it to crash almost instantly (and it ran hotter, getting up to 78 deg pretty fast). If I ran the Ashes bench it would freeze up within seconds of starting the bench. With your modded bios I ran through the bench with a great score. If you didn't know this game is in beta. I mentioned the issues I had before with the slightest increase to the GPU and the devs blamed it on the card, saying it is pushing the card to hard... With me passing their bench, but the game crashing, I will again address them on this issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jidonsu*
> 
> Score went from 2600 to 2680. Wee!


2800 in what?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Heaven 4.0 benchmark. If it ran Mad Max fine, hopefully its just the beta thats weird


----------



## Jidonsu

So I just downloaded Maxwell II Bios Tweeker just to see what it does. My sliders can go to 1.6V. How can you tell that the firmware locks it to 1.25V?

I'm not saving any changes, of course.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Opening the original, look at the top line. Then open the mod side by side. You'll see the difference.


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> 2800 in what?


I use Unigine Heaven 4.0 only because I've had an overclock survive 3DMark's Fire Strike and crash in Heaven 4.0.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> Hi was was wondering if i could get a bios for a 980ti hybrid? temps arent an issue with this card. has an asic of 74.8.


Extract the stock firmware with GPU-Z and attach the file here. It isn't recommended to flash someone else's firmware to your card.The 980Ti has 2 8pin connectors and the hybrid has 1x6 pin and 1x8pin connectors. I learned the hard way when I deleted my stock firmware from an old card. I downloaded a file from techpowerup and accidentally turned my old 970 SC2.0 into a 970 SSC2.0+. I killed itself a few months later.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Heaven 4.0 benchmark. If it ran Mad Max fine, hopefully its just the beta thats weird


I thought you were going to bed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jidonsu*
> 
> I use Unigine Heaven 4.0 only because I've had an overclock survive 3DMark's Fire Strike and crash in Heaven 4.0.


Ha, I ran Heaven just before reading these posts! I got a score of 3304 and I was on ultra with standard settings. The thing about Ahses is that I am running it in DX12 mode and I do not know of any program that benches on DX12 (except for the Ashes bench). That may be the case with why the game crashes but I would figure if the card stays cool enough then it should be fine right? But honestly I do think it is because it is in beta. I started playing the game pre-beta.

The devs have mentioned that the combination of DX12 and their graphics engine will really push any graphics card.

Before I forget my ASIC quality is a 72.5.


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I thought you were going to bed!
> Ha, I ran Heaven just before reading these posts! I got a score of 3304 and I was on ultra with standard settings. The thing about Ahses is that I am running it in DX12 mode and I do not know of any program that benches on DX12 (except for the Ashes bench). That may be the case with why the game crashes but I would figure if the card stays cool enough then it should be fine right? But honestly I do think it is because it is in beta. I started playing the game pre-beta.
> 
> The devs have mentioned that the combination of DX12 and their graphics engine will really push any graphics card.
> 
> Before I forget my ASIC quality is a 72.5.


Benching is dangerous. I crashed at 1551MHz. Must...make...it....work....


----------



## winterrr

I can't seem to break 1430Mhz on my 980ti Poseidon. Maybe you could work your magic?

My ASIC quality is 72.2%

980ti_poseidon.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Extract the stock firmware with GPU-Z and attach the file here. It isn't recommended to flash someone else's firmware to your card.The 980Ti has 2 8pin connectors and the hybrid has 1x6 pin and 1x8pin connectors. I learned the hard way when I deleted my stock firmware from an old card. I downloaded a file from techpowerup and accidentally turned my old 970 SC2.0 into a 970 SSC2.0+. I killed itself a few months later.


did know how to attach the file but i took a screenshot of techpowerup, this is what i have


----------



## DeathAngel74

evosamurai
extract the bios with gpuz, zip it up in a rar/7-zip file, click on the paperclip icon and attach it here.
Are you positive its this one?
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/179138/evga-gtx980ti-6144-151104.html
I don't want to be responsible for $700 paperweight


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> did know how to attach the file but i took a screenshot of techpowerup, this is what i have


Download GPU-Z and click this button here to save the bios as a ROM file. After that, compress it into .zip file and upload it here.


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> evosamurai
> extract the bios with gpuz, zip it up in a rar/7-zip file, click on the paperclip icon and attach it here.
> Are you positive its this one?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/179138/evga-gtx980ti-6144-151104.html
> I don't want to be responsible for $700 paperweight


 GM200originalbios.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

k, working on it. then im going to bed for real.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@winterr
I'll get to the poseidon tomorrow or Mr-Dark will. Its almost midnight here and wifey wants to go to bed, lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Jidonsu
I found a "boo-boo" in the mod, its a minor mistake(no excuse) , but this is the correction


Jidonsu_Mod2.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

@evosamurai
1506.5/3705 MHz 1.250v 349W , corrected the maths of the fan stock fan curve








Enjoy!

evosamurai_mod2.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ok, I lied...working on it winterr. Give me 15-20minutes


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @evosamurai
> 1506.5/3705 MHz 1.250v 349W , corrected the maths of the fan stock fan curve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> evosamurai_mod2.zip 146k .zip file


lol thanks, may i ask how you whipped that up like that?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I did two mods before yours, lots of caffeine, lol. Plus nine months of modding my 970's.


----------



## Trito

Hey guys,
5- Custom fan curve.
I have G1 GTX 970 and its minimum fan speed is 34% which is a bit annoying. With custom BIOS would it be possible to set custom curve where gpu fan speed is 0 until maybe 45-50C?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Update!
I am at +52 on the base clock and +295 on the memory clock I am getting better scores in Heaven but on the last one I noticed a few stutters here and there. So I ran Firestrike. I expected my card to crash during the test a few times because I started noticing some serious artifacts and even had some color splashes across the screen. Oddly enough I got a much better score than last time in Firestrike. At this point I am thinking I may be at max but if you want me to push it till it does crash I have a feeling I do not have far to go....lol. If not I think I will back my base clock down a notch or two to see if I can get a better score in Firestrike.

Time for bed for me (it is after 2am!)... I will check back tomorrow to see what has been posted.


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I did two mods before yours, lots of caffeine, lol. Plus nine months of modding my 970's.


does a fan curve really do anything with a hybrid? My fan never speeds up


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 5- Custom fan curve.
> I have G1 GTX 970 and its minimum fan speed is 34% which is a bit annoying. With custom BIOS would it be possible to set custom curve where gpu fan speed is 0 until maybe 45-50C?


yes


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yes


This is awesome. When I will get home will sure check out what is needed to do so


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Update!
> I am at +52 on the base clock and +295 on the memory clock I am getting better scores in Heaven but on the last one I noticed a few stutters here and there. So I ran Firestrike. I expected my card to crash during the test a few times because I started noticing some serious artifacts and even had some color splashes across the screen. Oddly enough I got a much better score than last time in Firestrike. At this point I am thinking I may be at max but if you want me to push it till it does crash I have a feeling I do not have far to go....lol. If not I think I will back my base clock down a notch or two to see if I can get a better score in Firestrike.
> 
> Time for bed for me (it is after 2am!)... I will check back tomorrow to see what has been posted.


Nah, I'd back off -26 or even -13 to see if the artifacts go away.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> does a fan curve really do anything with a hybrid? My fan never speeds up


Sorry it was my ocd


----------



## DeathAngel74

@winterr
As promised..
1506.5/3705 1.250v 413W

winterr_Mod.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## winterrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @winterr
> As promised..
> 1506.5/3705 1.250v 413W
> 
> winterr_Mod.zip 153k .zip file


Thanks for the quick turnaround, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> This is awesome. When I will get home will sure check out what is needed to do so


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sorry it was my ocd


your settings completed a bench on heaven 4.0, got this



3d mark
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11033064


----------



## kdehaas1612

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good card to me if stable enough in all games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leave the power limit at 100% no need to play with anymore as 100% equal to 160% at stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Pny970-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Dell970------Dark.zip 66k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (66k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1146mhz & 1.15v
> 
> flash and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here is what you want
> 
> 980Ti-Armor--Zero-Fan.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> make sure the nvidia power setting set to Adaptive not high performance and the card should Idle at low clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Evga980Ti------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> make sure its stable at the above setting and you can push the card farther from any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sure i can push it more, but i remember you report high temp right ? also did you try to push it farther with current bios from MSI Afterburner ?
> 
> we can push the voltage to 1.28v but the temp will be +5c at least.. let me know what you want so i can help


Thanks! I've putten the power limit back to 100 now

Do you think you can make me a bios that's really pushing the limit's I found?
I'm using your modded bios:

Evga970--FTW---Dark.zip 136k .zip file

And my current clocks, which i found stable so far: core clock 1548 mhz, 4,15 ghz memory and it might need a tiny bit more volt. Your fancurve is running great, my card's max temp is somewhere around 70 degrees.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Feel that bro.. not good from Pny..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know how you go


Right, so to update you - I've been running Heaven now for 4 hours, no crashes. I've turned voltages on the table down to a maximum of 1.225v, core clock at 1392.2Mhz, memory at 3900Mhz. How do you feel I should proceed?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> On your first post you say the EVGA SC cards should be "avoided if you Aim for manual OC ( voltage locked to 1.212v!)".
> I have an EVGA 980 SC Gaming ACX 2.0 and I was wondering if that rule still stands for my card? Thanks in advance!
> 
> FYI I am currently using MSI after burner and I have the core voltage, power limit, and the temp limit at max values. I have the core clock set for +78 and the memory clock set for +91. Even though I can go higher in the core clock my scores for both 3dmark and Valley start going down. I have not tried pushing my memory clock any higher yet.


Hello

Its Typo. fixed. the 970 sc is locked not the 980.. the locked version for 980 is FTW and the classy..
Quote:


> I'm currently on an EVGA 980Ti FTW edition. I have it overclocked to 1503MHz Core and 8000GHz memory at 1.243V. That seems to the max voltage on this BIOS. I am running into VOp and VRel, and I would love to have a little more headroom in the voltage department but with those overclock settings as stock. Sometimes the core drops to 1481 or 1493 in game.
> 
> I'm not sure if boost should be off or on though. I wouldn't mind having the voltage drop during idle.
> 
> Also, only the core is watercooled. I have fans pointed at the VRMs and VRAM that are controlled by the GPU. Can I get the fan curve set into the BIOS so I don't need to use MSI Afterburner? The fan settings are below.
> 
> 30% up to 22 degrees C
> 50% at 28 degrees C
> 80% at 35 degrees C
> 100% after 40 degrees C
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> GM200-Stock.zip 146k .zip fil


Here yo go

980Ti--FTW----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off & your fan curve

flash and report back
Quote:


> @Madmaxneo
> Here you go!
> 1506.5/3705MHz 1.275v 285W, higher TDP, slightly more aggressive fan curve.
> Madmaxneo_Mod.zip 136k .zip file
> Please reset all overclocking software back to defaults before flashing the mod. Enjoy!
> Edited by DeathAngel74 - Today at 4:57 am


I think you miss something in the power table









for the psu cable. 95w at 100% and 105w @110% while the total power has 281w at 100% and 285w at 101%.. the card will pull 95w + 95w + 75w (from board PCI ) the result 265w once the card hit that you will see Vrel or Pwr cap in gpu-z as the allowed power from psu cable +board pci less than the total limit









this should be lovely









Madmaxneo_Mod--TDP.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Hi was was wondering if i could get a bios for a 980ti hybrid? temps arent an issue with this card. has an asic of 74.8.


Sure, upload the stock bios so i can help you there..








Quote:


> I can't seem to break 1430Mhz on my 980ti Poseidon. Maybe you could work your magic?
> 
> My ASIC quality is 72.2%
> 
> 980ti_poseidon.zip 1


Hello

give this a try

980Ti--poseidon---Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

make sure its stable at the above clock then you can push it farther








Quote:


> GM200originalbios.zip 147k .zip file


Here yo go

EVGA980Ti--1.281v-Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1,28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Hey guys,
> 5- Custom fan curve.
> I have G1 GTX 970 and its minimum fan speed is 34% which is a bit annoying. With custom BIOS would it be possible to set custom curve where gpu fan speed is 0 until maybe 45-50C?


Hello

If your card Rev 1.1 then yes. i can mod it to Zero fan until 50c but if your Rev 1.0 then no, the Min is 700rpm for that..

upload the stock bios so i can help you there








Quote:


> does a fan curve really do anything with a hybrid? My fan never speeds up


Yes. depend on the temp.. but since the card didn't exceed 60c then the fan stay at low speed.. its the best card out there (at least from my side )








Quote:


> Thanks! I've putten the power limit back to 100 now
> 
> Do you think you can make me a bios that's really pushing the limit's I found?
> I'm using your modded bios: Evga970--FTW---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> And my current clocks, which i found stable so far: core clock 1548 mhz, 4,15 ghz memory and it might need a tiny bit more volt. Your fancurve is running great, my card's max temp is somewhere around 70 degrees.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Sure, here yo go

Evga970-FTW-1544-4155mhz.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Right, so to update you - I've been running Heaven now for 4 hours, no crashes. I've turned voltages on the table down to a maximum of 1.225v, core clock at 1392.2Mhz, memory at 3900Mhz. How do you feel I should proceed?


Sound good to me for 1392mhz/3900 @1.225v (at least its work ).. try some game and if stable without any problem report back so i can adjust the bios to the new setting


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys if i miss anyone, feel free to Quote me


----------



## LucikMucik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSIGTX980TI----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP & boost off & all missing voltage slider unlocked!
> 
> Flash the bios and make sure its stable then you can push the clock farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note : No need to adjust the TDP/Voltage slider anymore as all effective from the bios


Hello, my fullblock finally arrived. I tried your BIOS and it works ok... Temp. max 34°C during Valley. So I tried to push it further.
I ended at 1557/4050MHz but... I set voltage to 1.275V. And I can't get it higher, when I tried to change it, it's still 1.275V in GPU-Z and HWMonitor. Whats wrong? Card doesn't allow me more?









PS: Tried to flash ~5 times.

Thank you!

My modified BIOS -

MSIGTX980TIV1-Dark-Test1.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## IcedOverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here is what you want
> 
> 980Ti-Armor--Zero-Fan.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> make sure the nvidia power setting set to Adaptive not high performance and the card should Idle at low clock


Thanks








Only problem is whenever I plug another monitor it starts to use +1.x voltage even idling so the fans start. Could you possibly fix that?
BTW, overclock is now fully stable at 1465/4001. Awesome!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucikMucik*
> 
> Hello, my fullblock finally arrived. I tried your BIOS and it works ok... Temp. max 34°C during Valley. So I tried to push it further.
> I ended at 1557/4050MHz but... I set voltage to 1.275V. And I can't get it higher, when I tried to change it, it's still 1.275V in GPU-Z and HWMonitor. Whats wrong? Card doesn't allow me more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Tried to flash ~5 times.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> My modified BIOS -
> 
> MSIGTX980TIV1-Dark-Test1.zip 152k .zip file


All Maxwell card's report 1.275v max while the card can pull 1.312v if you adjust the bios for that level..

not bad bios at all, also you have good card there








Quote:


> Thanks thumb.gif
> Only problem is whenever I plug another monitor it starts to use +1.x voltage even idling so the fans start. Could you possibly fix that?
> BTW, overclock is now fully stable at 1465/4001. Awesome! biggrin.gif


Hello

That's normal as the gpu with 2 monitor idle at high clock so the temp will be higher..I can increase the limit for the 0% fan mod but not recommended as the VRM/memory need Airflow while at high clock

let me know if you still want to fix that


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucikMucik*
> 
> Hello, my fullblock finally arrived. I tried your BIOS and it works ok... Temp. max 34°C during Valley. So I tried to push it further.
> I ended at 1557/4050MHz but... I set voltage to 1.275V. And I can't get it higher, when I tried to change it, it's still 1.275V in GPU-Z and HWMonitor. Whats wrong? Card doesn't allow me more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Tried to flash ~5 times.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> My modified BIOS -
> 
> MSIGTX980TIV1-Dark-Test1.zip 152k .zip file


1.275 is the max sensor reading. Anything over that doesn't show up in the sensor but it is applied up to 1.312v.

Edit: mr-dark ninja'd me lol.


----------



## LucikMucik

Ok, thank you guys. You saved my day







. Last question, is still that 1.312V ok for "24/7" usage?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucikMucik*
> 
> Ok, thank you guys. You saved my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Last question, is still that 1.312V ok for "24/7" usage?


For watercooled card, Yes


----------



## DeathAngel74

Was supposed to be 105/108. Thanks for catching that. It was late and I was trying to help out









MadmaxneoMod_Fixed.zip 136k .zip file

Figures I make the mistake on the easy one, not the 980Ti's


----------



## Trito

Could I request a bios as well?
As I previously mentioned I have Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 and would like to change fan curve to:

0-50C - fan speed 0%
50C-65C -fan speed from 40% to 60%
65C-80C - fan speed from 60 to 100%

Thank you!

GTX970Bios.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Was supposed to be 105/108. Thanks for catching that. It was late and I was trying to help out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadmaxneoMod_Fixed.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Figures I make the mistake on the easy one, not the 980Ti's


Yea. I see good work last night while i'm sleeping









keep the good work up +rep








Quote:


> Could I request a bios as well?
> As I previously mentioned I have Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 and would like to change fan curve to:
> 
> 0-50C - fan speed 0%
> 50C-65C -fan speed from 40% to 60%
> 65C-80C - fan speed from 60 to 100%
> 
> Thank you! GTX970Bios.zip 137k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GTX970G1--Fan-curve.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea. I see good work last night while i'm sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep the good work up +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GTX970G1--Fan-curve.zip 137k .zip file


Wow, that was fast. Will try it in few hours and report back. +rep


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good to me for 1392mhz/3900 @1.225v (at least its work ).. try some game and if stable without any problem report back so i can adjust the bios to the new setting


That was the exact same thought I had - at least it works!

So, it seems to be stable at 1443Mhz/3900Mhz @1.225v. 1493Mhz works for about an hour before that dreaded black screen. I haven't had a chance to try some games but I was able to get GTA V working for 3 hours yesterday at 1531Mhz @ 1.281v (I really don't understand how...).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beregrond*
> 
> That was the exact same thought I had - at least it works!
> 
> So, it seems to be stable at 1443Mhz/3900Mhz @1.225v. 1493Mhz works for about an hour before that dreaded black screen. I haven't had a chance to try some games but I was able to get GTA V working for 3 hours yesterday at 1531Mhz @ 1.281v (I really don't understand how...).


Hmm, Can you try something ? I think there is software glitch of something there..

Uninstall all OC software + Nvidia driver (use DDU ).. then clean the registry (Ccleaner should work but mark all box ) then install the latest Nvidia driver (mark perform clean install for the driver )

maybe something case the problem for you ?

GL


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys if i miss anyone, feel free to Quote me


980ti hybrid

GM200originalbios.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Trito

@Mr-Dark
You made my card 2x better. Thank you, the BIOS is awesome. Ambient temperature is 22 and card stays at 32/33C. Amazing


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hmm, Can you try something ? I think there is software glitch of something there..
> 
> Uninstall all OC software + Nvidia driver (use DDU ).. then clean the registry (Ccleaner should work but mark all box ) then install the latest Nvidia driver (mark perform clean install for the driver )
> 
> maybe something case the problem for you ?
> 
> GL


Alright, that's all done, as you've asked. I've re-installed the latest drivers (362.00), haven't installed anything else. What do you recommend now?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> your settings completed a bench on heaven 4.0, got this
> 
> 
> 
> 3d mark
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11033064


Nice FS score. mine is 11913-avg. and 14186-gfx (3rd link in my sig.). If you oc the cpu, your scores will be a little higher overall. could you change the res. in heaven to 1080p 8xAA ultra/extreme, fullscreen for comparison sake once, plz? and post a screenshot.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> 980ti hybrid
> 
> GM200originalbios.zip 147k .zip file


Here yo go

980Ti--Hybrid----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push the card farther from any OC software









Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> You made my card 2x better. Thank you, the BIOS is awesome. Ambient temperature is 22 and card stays at 32/33C. Amazing thumb.gif


Glad you love it, Enjoy








Quote:


> Alright, that's all done, as you've asked. I've re-installed the latest drivers (362.00), haven't installed anything else. What do you recommend now?


Install MSI AB and try to push the card farther to 14xx


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nice FS score. mine is 11913-avg. and 14186-gfx (3rd link in my sig.). If you oc the cpu, your scores will be a little higher overall. could you change the res. in heaven to 1080p 8xAA ultra/extreme, fullscreen for comparison sake once, plz? and post a screenshot.


over...clock....cpu lol thats a whole other ball game im trying to get around to, the asus OC doesnt seems to be too good


----------



## DeathAngel74

IF you do it in the BIOS set everything to auto and let it turbo to 4.4. I think setting the multiplier to 44 and everything to auto. CPUoc'ing is a PITA especially when the bios thinks the chip need 1.209v when it really only needs 1.111v :S


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nice FS score. mine is 11913-avg. and 14186-gfx (3rd link in my sig.). If you oc the cpu, your scores will be a little higher overall. could you change the res. in heaven to 1080p 8xAA ultra/extreme, fullscreen for comparison sake once, plz? and post a screenshot.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nice


----------



## evosamurai

is there a way i can have the gpu idle lower while just browsing the web?


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you set adaptive in nv control panel globally. Then set max performance for games and benches. If you have 144mhz monitor set the refresh to 120mhz. I had to set every 3d app to adaptive so my card would idle at 135/324 mhz.


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If you set adaptive in nv control panel globally. Then set max performance for games and benches. If you have 144mhz monitor set the refresh to 120mhz. I had to set every 3d app to adaptive so my card would idle at 135/324 mhz.


awesome that did it, thank you again


----------



## DeathAngel74

No problem


----------



## evosamurai

are there people helping in the gtx 770 forums like this?, trying to get a bios for my brother


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you ask nicely, maybe Mr-Dark will do it, lol. 750's and 900 series are my area of expertise, if you want to call it that lol. GO figure with a guy that sells cell phones for a living(i root all my devices too, especially my GS6). Constant tinkerer


----------



## evosamurai

im trying to learn all this tinkering, its fun


----------



## DeathAngel74

I learned everything from opening up different bios files. Lots of advice from djthrottleboi, Laithan, Mr-Dark, johnny30bass, zoson....and reading on the web.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> im trying to learn all this tinkering, its fun


Yeah, fun but expensive and addictive, lmao.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My wife refers to the computer as "her" or "she", rather than "it". ROFL
Rooted galaxy s6


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah, fun but expensive and addictive, lmao. My wife refers to the computer as "her" or "she", rather than "it". ROFL


Hah expensive....You can say that again.

My girlfriend calls my computer the second girlfriend.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey johnd0e


----------



## evosamurai

eventually ill have to take the cooler off my hybrid and put a block on it, as it is cluttered in my system now


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> are there people helping in the gtx 770 forums like this?, trying to get a bios for my brother


I can help with 770 bios


----------



## leonman44

This is my report of the 1312mV bios , my card is now on steroids!! It survived a fire strike test at 1580 core clock! (1281mv bios stable at 1560mhz ).
the proof:

Max temp 66 but it didnt TDP again max was 73.3%

i will test it more to verify stability but it will surely do 1570 stable now.


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can help with 770 bios


awesome appreciate it

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## winterrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @winterr
> As promised..
> 1506.5/3705 1.250v 413W
> 
> winterr_Mod.zip 153k .zip file


Not having very much luck with this







. It seems my card is less stable with additional voltage. I did a negative core offset on the modded bios down to 1430nhz and it still wasn't stable. For stability testing, I'm running Firestrike graphics test 1 at 4k on loop. I've found in the past that an overclock can be completely stable at 1080p but crash at higher resolutions.

Kinda stumped, any ideas?


----------



## Madmaxneo

If you all do not know of this, you should check out this competition between amd and nvidia...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Was supposed to be 105/108. Thanks for catching that. It was late and I was trying to help out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadmaxneoMod_Fixed.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Figures I make the mistake on the easy one, not the 980Ti's


I missed something.... was there something wrong with the one you posted?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think the power table was off. Its fixed now. Plz reflash so you dont get perfcaps later on . I had psu cables set to 95.4 instead of 105w (265w). 75+105+105=285w are the corrected values. My apologies, nothing that could have damaged the card though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> awesome appreciate it
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file


okay i need little more info.

how much the core clock under load ? what is the max power limit available from oc Software ?
Quote:


> This is my report of the 1312mV bios , my card is now on steroids!! It survived a fire strike test at 1580 core clock! (1281mv bios stable at 1560mhz ).
> the proof:
> 
> Max temp 66 but it didnt TDP again max was 73.3%
> 
> i will test it more to verify stability but it will surely do 1570 stable now.


you gain a little more with 1.312v.. the gigabyte cooler beast..


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> okay i need little more info.
> 
> how much the core clock under load ? what is the max power limit available from oc Software ?
> EVGA GTX 770 FTW 4GB
> GPU Shark (Kombustor) v0.9.2
> (C)2013 MSI - www.msi.com
> 
> - Elapsed time: 00:06:51
> - GL memory - total:4096MB, usage:704MB
> GPU 1 - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
> - GPU temp: 69.0°C (min:54.0°C - max:69.0°C)
> - Fan speed: 57.0% / 1830.0 RPM
> - # Pstates: 4
> - Current Pstate:
> - Core: 1241.0MHz
> - Mem: 3505.0MHz
> - VDDC: 1.200V
> - GPU base clock speed: 1137.0MHz
> - GPU boost clock speed: 1189.0MHz
> - GPU power:
> - Current power: 83.5% TDP
> - GPU usage:
> - GPU: 99.0%, max: 99.0%
> - Limiting policies (NVIDIA):
> - GPU voltage limit reached
> - GPU overvoltage limit reached
> 
> sorry for the edits, my brother keeps giving me random info


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> EVGA GTX 770 FTW 4GB
> core clock : 1137
> Boost: 1189
> mem clock: 3505
> max power is 100%
> vddc 1.125


Give this a try

GK104----Dark.zip 123k .zip file


Core clock 1254mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.200v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GK104----Dark.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1254mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.200v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


sorry i edited that again, he had another bios on and i told him to go back to stock and he sent me a pic of the numbers


----------



## LucikMucik

I have wierd problem :-/ . When I use this BIOS -

MSIGTX980TIV1-Dark-Test1.zip 152k .zip file

its stucked at 1480MHz (core). I can only push it with OC software to 1557MHz (GPU-Z shows 1557 but in sensors it runs on 1480).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> sorry i edited that again, he had another bios on and i told him to go back to stock and he sent me a pic of the numbers


Its fine, I just adjust the bios you gave to me, the new info has nothing to add with my bios








Quote:


> I have wierd problem :-/ . When I use this BIOS - MSIGTX980TIV1-Dark-Test1.zip 152k .zip file
> its stucked at 1480MHz (core). I can only push it with OC software to 1557MHz (GPU-Z shows 1557 but in sensors it runs on 1480). nerdsmiley.png


Easy.. fixed









MSIGTX980TIV1-Dark-1557mhz.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## FrostyAMD

Hello
I have a Gigabyte 970G1 rev 1.0. ASIC is 72.2 presently running a dual monitor setup (Qnix 2710) 2560x1440. I like to raise my TDP as much as possible, disable boost, and increase to the maximum vcore. My goal is to find max stable overclock that I can hopefully better than 1530. I hope you can help

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its fine, I just adjust the bios you gave to me, the new info has nothing to add with my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy.. fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSIGTX980TIV1-Dark-1557mhz.zip 152k .zip file


He is telling me it is like a 200mhz overclock and was wondering if u can add a fan curve,
and the power level did go to 110% stock


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hah expensive....You can say that again.
> 
> My girlfriend calls my computer the second girlfriend.


I was told that I need to find a new hobby. Ah well, guitars and amps are more expensive. $1000 guitars and $500 amps.....Could have bought my 980ti sli setup+new psu by now.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Hello
> I have a Gigabyte 970G1 rev 1.0. ASIC is 72.2 presently running a dual monitor setup (Qnix 2710) 2560x1440. I like to raise my TDP as much as possible, disable boost, and increase to the maximum vcore. My goal is to find max stable overclock that I can hopefully better than 1530. I hope you can help
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

970G1-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> He is telling me it is like a 200mhz overclock and was wondering if u can add a fan curve,
> and the power level did go to 110% stock


I know its 200mhz OC, just leave the power limit at 100% as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios









here is a bios with fan curve

GK104---Fan-Curve.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## FrostyAMD

Thank You!!! Mr. Dark will report back


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hi Mr Dark aka musa , my display driver crashed with my new OC bios :'( , can you please edit this bios and make its core clock 1525mhz and memory clock 3900mhz and voltage at same 1.218V , and i am very thankful <3

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was told that I need to find a new hobby. Ah well, guitars and amps are more expensive. $1000 guitars and $500 amps.....Could have bought my 980ti sli setup+new psu by now.....


my other hobby is building cars and diesel trucks......computers are much cheaper then buying turbos, pistons, rods, cams, etc etc. so i get away with the computer spending as long as i stay within my monthly budget i made for myself.


----------



## Madmaxneo

@DeathAngel74

Everything is good on this end. The bios mod is working great so far. I have not pushed the card till it crashes but will do if you want me to find my limit.
As far as setting the max core clock limit without crashing the video card, +52 is a good start. But do you think watercooling the card would help any? If it can be then I might try and see what it takes to crash this card......

The memory is set to +295 (average 4k) but I started with that and has been running fine as far as I can tell.

Do you think the artifacts and color flashes I noticed at +39 and +52 core clocks might be improved if I lowered the memory clock?


----------



## DeathAngel74

You could try. In my experience though i had raise voltage and drop clocks to make those go away. Back off -13mhz until the artifacts go away. Did they appear at 1506.5? I wonder if the old power table is causing issues? Or do you have the new one installed? If you have any issues with power plz flash the corrected mod. I would flash it to be safe....then game at 1506.5/8000 and enjoy!

Madmaxneo_fixed_modv3.zip 136k .zip file

My card exhibits artifacts at 1519 and 1080p / 1506.5 and 1440p @ 1.281v. We could try 1.281v? How are your temps?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You could try. In my experience though i had raise voltage and drop clocks to make those go away. Back off -13mhz until the artifacts go away. Did they appear at 1506.5? I wonder if the old power table is causing issues? Or do you have the new one installed? If you have any issues with power plz flash the corrected mod. I would flash it to be safe....then game at 1506.5/8000 and enjoy!
> 
> Madmaxneo_fixed_modv3.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> My card exhibits artifacts at 1519 and 1080p / 1506.5 and 1440p @ 1.281v. We could try 1.281v? How are your temps?


I did flash the corrected mod earlier. I am gaming at +26 (1533?) and I have not noticed any artifacts so far. I am going to try Batman Arkham Knight now....

I have not been played Ashes since last night as I am awaiting the ticket response.


----------



## DeathAngel74

try this if you want to push further

Madmaxneo_fixed_modv3_1.281v.zip 136k .zip file

I wouldnt go higher than 1.281v though


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you have Steam and like RPG"s FFXIII at 4k is a good test(4x DSR) If you have ORigin Alice Madness Returns or Star Wars Battlefront on Ultra at 1080p are good tests for stability too.


----------



## Jidonsu

1550mhz core and 8000 memory.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If you have Steam and like RPG"s FFXIII at 4k is a good test(4x DSR) If you have ORigin Alice Madness Returns or Star Wars Battlefront on Ultra at 1080p are good tests for stability too.


Out of those games I only have FFXIII and I have not installed it yet.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Once you get around to it, go into nvidia control panel>dsr factors 4x>dsr smoothing 21. Then once the game is installed >3840x2160>fullscreen >shadow res 4096>2xAA


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jidonsu*
> 
> 1550mhz core and 8000 memory.


Now I really want 980ti sli, lol.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6502166


----------



## Jidonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Now I really want 980ti sli, lol. I get 72fps avg, 30 min, 175max


Do it!

I'm just on one card though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

970 sli would be 130 avg/260max and thats only $350 for another 970FTW+


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Install MSI AB and try to push the card farther to 14xx


I think I was finally able to find a stable clock at 1443 core, 3900 memory, at 1.225v. Not going to try to get anymore out of it as I'm fairly satisfied with that result. Thanks again for your help, it was very useful, definitely wouldn't have been able to do it without you!









I have another question however, completely unrelated to the GTX970 - I checked out a bios you did for another member for a 980ti SC+ (1481 clock, 3705 memory, at 1.281v), and flashed those values over to my 980ti SC+. On GPU-Z the sensors say the card is working at 1290Mhz core at 1.174v, but Heaven benchmark says it's at 1481Mhz. Not only that, but I get a Vrel PerfCap reason. Should I be throwing more voltage at this or are the GPU-Z sensors completely wrong?


----------



## evosamurai

DeathAngel74, the bios u gave me earlier this morning, can i further tweak it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yes, go for it. you can downclock mem and core, as well as increase them. start in +13mhz increments


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yes, go for it. you can downclock mem and core, as well as increase them. start in +13mhz increments


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7760617

oh snap, getting somewhere now


----------



## DeathAngel74

nice


----------



## Madmaxneo

Does any know ways to improve my 3DMark Vantage graphics score? My current graphics score is 41816 and though I know that is decent I'd like to get it higher. If it is just core clock that affects it I can try going higher on that but I may get a worse score at this point.

I am wondering if there are things I can shut down temporarily to get better scores in benching (in particular 3DMark Vantage).

I have two monitors but I discovered that shutting one off (aka going to one monitor in preferences) has no effect on the performance of the benchmarks.
Any advice would be helpful...


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> ASUS980STRIX---Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Sound like bad chip to me. lets try higher Voltage


Wow, preliminary testing is giving me some excellent results. Thank you very much.


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Does any know ways to improve my 3DMark Vantage graphics score? My current graphics score is 41816 and though I know that is decent I'd like to get it higher. If it is just core clock that affects it I can try going higher on that but I may get a worse score at this point.
> 
> I am wondering if there are things I can shut down temporarily to get better scores in benching (in particular 3DMark Vantage).
> 
> I have two monitors but I discovered that shutting one off (aka going to one monitor in preferences) has no effect on the performance of the benchmarks.
> Any advice would be helpful...


im in the same boat, my score is actually going down now


----------



## evosamurai

is 1255mv the max voltage?


----------



## Madmaxneo

I pushed the core up to +65 and was able to get another 70 points to my graphics score in Vantage up to 41876. I tried it at +78 and I got an exception error that caused the program to shut down..


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I pushed the core up to +65 and was able to get another 70 points to my graphics score in Vantage up to 41876. I tried it at +78 and I got an exception error that caused the program to shut down..


thats an insane score


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> thats an insane score


I was trying to beat out others with a GTX 980 and a 3930k, a 3570k, and a 5820k respectively. I have a 4930k at my highest stable OC of 4.3ghz. I think that may be my limiting factor, not sure. Their Vantage scores are more than 10,000 higher than mine. So I seriously doubt it is my graphics card but I could be wrong. Consequently I beat them out in the two other tests of Firestrike and 3Dmark11, but at my more stable core clocks on my gpu.


----------



## MrFumbles91

Can't seem to find EVGA 970 SSC custom BIOS in here, if I can get one uploaded think we can get to 1500MHz? I've got a brand new Arctic Accelero IV I'm just looking for an excuse to use.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I miss my old card!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- 1658Mhz
 - 1700Mhz


----------



## leonman44

Does the card uses the extra 6pin power or it is only for the ln2 bios?


----------



## Madmaxneo

I improved my score a great deal. One thing I completely forgot was to change the option on my graphics card from quality to performance.....








I now get a Vantage graphics score of 52314!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark aka musa , my display driver crashed with my new OC bios :'( , can you please edit this bios and make its core clock 1525mhz and memory clock 3900mhz and voltage at same 1.218V , and i am very thankful <3
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file


Hello there

NV980--1519--3900memory.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 3.9ghz memory.. each jump on the clock is 13mhz.. so 1506 to 1519 to 1531








Quote:


> Wow, preliminary testing is giving me some excellent results. Thank you very much.


Glad it's work for yo, you're most welcome








Quote:


> I think I was finally able to find a stable clock at 1443 core, 3900 memory, at 1.225v. Not going to try to get anymore out of it as I'm fairly satisfied with that result. Thanks again for your help, it was very useful, definitely wouldn't have been able to do it without you! thumbsupsmiley.png
> 
> I have another question however, completely unrelated to the GTX970 - I checked out a bios you did for another member for a 980ti SC+ (1481 clock, 3705 memory, at 1.281v), and flashed those values over to my 980ti SC+. On GPU-Z the sensors say the card is working at 1290Mhz core at 1.174v, but Heaven benchmark says it's at 1481Mhz. Not only that, but I get a Vrel PerfCap reason. Should I be throwing more voltage at this or are the GPU-Z sensors completely wrong?


glad you fix the 970 problem, enjoy it









for the Ti you shouldn't flash any bios here as each user request something different .. you should upload the stock bios here so i can help you there








Quote:


> is 1255mv the max voltage?


Hello

the max is 1.312v while the card report 1.275v max..
Quote:


> Can't seem to find EVGA 970 SSC custom BIOS in here, if I can get one uploaded think we can get to 1500MHz? I've got a brand new Arctic Accelero IV I'm just looking for an excuse to use.


Hello

You should upload the stock bios here so we can help you









the OC ability depend on the card itself








Quote:


> Does the card uses the extra 6pin power or it is only for the ln2 bios?


Hello

once you enable the Ln2 button the card will use the 6pin for the extra power..


----------



## Jonathanss123

Someone has custom bios GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 Evga ? Sorry for the english ...


----------



## leonman44

So if i flash this bios on the ln2 one (not sure if i can) will it work or is it dangerous?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonathanss123*
> 
> Someone has custom bios GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 Evga ? Sorry for the english ...


Hello

upload the stock bios so we can help you there








Quote:


> So if i flash this bios on the ln2 one (not sure if i can) will it work or is it dangerous?


you should enable the Ln2 button not flashing the Ln2 bios


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> you should enable the Ln2 button not flashing the Ln2 bios


I though that it is like dual bios , in ln2 mode i could extract this bios:

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Just take a look they are completely different , also i cannot change the cards color when i use them.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I though that it is like dual bios , in ln2 mode i could extract this bios:
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Just take a look they are completely different , also i cannot change the cards color when i use them.


I know that, LN2 bios is different.. unlimited TDP to 999w and no 2D profile.. its for benching only not for daily usage..









you can try it and see if there is any difference


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I know that, LN2 bios is different.. unlimited TDP to 999w and no 2D profile.. its for benching only not for daily usage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can try it and see if there is any difference


Oh i didn't know that , i have used it but it seems exactly the same max 1580 on core . I just re flashed your 1281mv bios and did a clean install on all nvidia drivers after deleting any remaining folders , now i can get up to 1570mhz core speed at all benchmarks (i use more 3dmark for stability it seems to be the heavier and crashes easily ) i can run bf4 and witcher 3 in this clocks without any crash!


----------



## SauronTheGreat

thanks bro <3


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Oh i didn't know that , i have used it but it seems exactly the same max 1580 on core . I just re flashed your 1281mv bios and did a clean install on all nvidia drivers after deleting any remaining folders , now i can get up to 1570mhz core speed at all benchmarks (i use more 3dmark for stability it seems to be the heavier and crashes easily ) i can run bf4 and witcher 3 in this clocks without any crash!


Yea, just use the normal bios with custom setting and enjoy it








Quote:


> thanks bro <3


You're welcome


----------



## FrostyAMD

Hi Mr Dark been using bios you made for me and all is well Thank You !!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark been using bios you made for me and all is well Thank You !!!


My pleasure, enjoy it


----------



## goffemannen

I have a friend with a MSI 970 gaming that wants his bios tweaked by the master.

We managed to squeeze out 1528 core 3903 memory 1.2v with afterburner. Temps max out at 70.

GM204stock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## kdehaas1612

Mr-Dark,
I'm using the bios you've created for me, and it's rocking my graphics card to it's max, I LOVE IT








Thanks for your help on it! Couldn't have done it without you








one thing i meant to ask you: Sometimes when I start a game, it's stuttery at the beginning, but after a minute or so perfectly smooth.. Can't hurt my card, can it?









Thanks again!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> I have a friend with a MSI 970 gaming that wants his bios tweaked by the master.
> 
> We managed to squeeze out 1528 core 3903 memory 1.2v with afterburner. Temps max out at 70.
> 
> GM204stock.zip 136k .zip file


Sure bro, here yo go

MSI970--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Mr-Dark,
> I'm using the bios you've created for me, and it's rocking my graphics card to it's max, I LOVE IT biggrin.gif
> Thanks for your help on it! Couldn't have done it without you thumb.gif
> one thing i meant to ask you: Sometimes when I start a game, it's stuttery at the beginning, but after a minute or so perfectly smooth.. Can't hurt my card, can it? biggrin.gif
> 
> Thanks again!


Hello

I think the first minute on some games, the HDD still loading the game, so try a game on SSD and report back









You're welcome


----------



## kdehaas1612

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure bro, here yo go
> 
> MSI970--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Hello
> 
> I think the first minute on some games, the HDD still loading the game, so try a game on SSD and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome


You're completely right on that! I was running the game on my hdd, because my ssd it's that big, but on the games that are on the sdd there's no stutter or "loading time"









Thanks for your kind support


----------



## michaelace

Hi Mr.Dark,

I have an EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0

As posted on the front page I believe this card is limited to 1.212V by hardware :/, do you think increasing the Power limit would help a bit or is there not much of an alternative?

Would it be possible if you could customize my bios? ASIC quality is at 67% I don't think it's the greatest quality but then again not the worst at least.

Stock.zip 136k .zip file
 - Stock Bios

A starting clock speed of around 1506 Mhz should be pretty good, I'd honestly really appreciate it if you could also put in a custom fan curve in, some noise is not really a problem just not too extreme.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> honestly you have Golden card there.. 80% ASIC fr both in SLI is perfect.
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & Boost off
> 
> simply use any OC software to push the core/memory as you like


Mr-Dark,

Can you up the voltage to the maximum? You already modded one for me and set it at 1.275, but if it can go higher, I'd like to try it. I liked everything else you did just the way it was. As stated previously, the cards are on a custom loop, so I have no worries with heat and I understand that the increased voltage might not improve performance much. I just want to try it out.

I have provided the stock BIOS as I didn't know if you'd want to mod the one you already modded or start with a base.

GM200_Card_1__2.zip 293k .zip file


----------



## flyer57

Mr-Dark, update on my GTX 9780ti. Like you said 1.3 V didn't help. So I flashed back to the 1.275 V and 1481 MHz, all is well.
New problem well, sort of a problem. I recently upgraded to SLI. And I'd like to flash the bios of my new card. But GPU-Z won't copy the bios anymore. It says it can't work with this device. Don't know what's up. It won't even read the original video cards bios now. I've tried this with just a single card on the motherboard, still no go. So wondering if you or anyone else that reads this knows of another program that I could use to copy the bios from. Or does anybody know what's up with GPU-Z.
Thanks


----------



## DeathAngel74

if the new card is the only card installed, try
nvflash -b card2.rom
if it works it should copy the new card's bios to the nvflash directory


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You should upload the stock bios here so we can help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OC ability depend on the card itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here you are! This is the BIOS extracted from the default switch position. TIA

EVGA_970SSC-STOCK.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdehaas1612*
> 
> You're completely right on that! I was running the game on my hdd, because my ssd it's that big, but on the games that are on the sdd there's no stutter or "loading time"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind support


You're most welcome








Quote:


> Hi Mr.Dark,
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0
> 
> As posted on the front page I believe this card is limited to 1.212V by hardware :/, do you think increasing the Power limit would help a bit or is there not much of an alternative?
> 
> Would it be possible if you could customize my bios? ASIC quality is at 67% I don't think it's the greatest quality but then again not the worst at least.
> 
> Stock.zip 136k .zip file - Stock Bios
> 
> A starting clock speed of around 1506 Mhz should be pretty good, I'd honestly really appreciate it if you could also put in a custom fan curve in, some noise is not really a problem just not too extreme.
> 
> Thanks in advance. smile.gif
> Edited by michaelace - Today at 3:55 am


Hello there

give this a try

Evga970SC----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve

your card is locked to 1.212v and higher TDP limit help to avoid throttle under load








Quote:


> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Can you up the voltage to the maximum? You already modded one for me and set it at 1.275, but if it can go higher, I'd like to try it. I liked everything else you did just the way it was. As stated previously, the cards are on a custom loop, so I have no worries with heat and I understand that the increased voltage might not improve performance much. I just want to try it out.
> 
> I have provided the stock BIOS as I didn't know if you'd want to mod the one you already modded or start with a base.
> 
> GM200_Card_1__2.zip 293k .zi


Sure bro, we can try to increase the voltage but i need the last bios i gave to you as i don't remember the clock/voltage on that one









you know how many bios out from my hand each day








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, update on my GTX 9780ti. Like you said 1.3 V didn't help. So I flashed back to the 1.275 V and 1481 MHz, all is well.
> New problem well, sort of a problem. I recently upgraded to SLI. And I'd like to flash the bios of my new card. But GPU-Z won't copy the bios anymore. It says it can't work with this device. Don't know what's up. It won't even read the original video cards bios now. I've tried this with just a single card on the motherboard, still no go. So wondering if you or anyone else that reads this knows of another program that I could use to copy the bios from. Or does anybody know what's up with GPU-Z.
> Thanks


Hello

Try with SLI off from Nvidia driver ?

this should work to extract the bios through Nvflash
Quote:


> if the new card is the only card installed, try
> nvflash -b card2.rom
> if it works it should copy the new card's bios to the nvflash directory


I prefer a clean install for the windows when we add a new card..








Quote:


> Here you are! This is the BIOS extracted from the default switch position. TIA
> 
> EVGA_970SSC-STOCK.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go mate

EVGA_970SSC-Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & little aggressive fan curve


----------



## michaelace

Thanks!









You've actually made me the perfect BIOS as I've been searching for so long and finally I could actually play games like GTA V with no crash @1506 Mhz, the max temp was also 67*C, the only worry I have is at one point in the game there were some artifacts but only for a few seconds as I never saw em again, do you think the voltage limit may have caused that?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelace*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've actually made me the perfect BIOS as I've been searching for so long and finally I could actually play games like GTA V with no crash @1506 Mhz, the max temp was also 67*C, the only worry I have is at one point in the game there were some artifacts but only for a few seconds as I never saw em again, do you think the voltage limit may have caused that?


Yes, its the low voltage limit.. drop the core clock 10mhz from MSI AB and try again ? you're very close to the stable point


----------



## FrostyAMD

Hey Mr Dark my Buddy cae over last night and I was raving about the bios you modded for me. After playing a few games on my computer he asked to have his bios modded. He has sent me his bios and asked to have it modded his card is a Gigabyte GTX G1 v1.0 too with an asic quality of 71. He wants it modded same as mine. Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

GM204.zip 136k .zip file

Thank You


----------



## flyer57

Mr-Dark, I'm sending you a copy of the modified bios that I'm using on my old card I'd like to have duplicated for my new card. And of course the new bios to be modded. If you could keep the bios names as is so I don't get them confused. Would be greatly appreciated.

Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 298k .zip file


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Can you up the voltage to the maximum? You already modded one for me and set it at 1.275, but if it can go higher, I'd like to try it. I liked everything else you did just the way it was. As stated previously, the cards are on a custom loop, so I have no worries with heat and I understand that the increased voltage might not improve performance much. I just want to try it out.
> 
> I have provided the stock BIOS as I didn't know if you'd want to mod the one you already modded or start with a base.
> 
> GM200_Card_1__2.zip 293k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure bro, we can try to increase the voltage but i need the last bios i gave to you as i don't remember the clock/voltage on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know how many bios out from my hand each day


Here you are Sir. Thanks again for all of the help!

Evga980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark my Buddy cae over last night and I was raving about the bios you modded for me. After playing a few games on my computer he asked to have his bios modded. He has sent me his bios and asked to have it modded his card is a Gigabyte GTX G1 v1.0 too with an asic quality of 71. He wants it modded same as mine. Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Thank You


Hello there

here yo go

NV970--G1---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off









Quote:


> Here you are Sir. Thanks again for all of the help!
> 
> Evga980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Here yo go

Evga980Ti--1.312v.zip 146k .zip file


You're most welcome


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Evga980Ti--1.312v.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> You're most welcome


Man you are FAST! Thank again.

I noticed that you're running an Asus x99 Deluxe/USB 3.1 as well. Are you actively cooling your VRM or just running with the stock passive cooling?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Man you are FAST! Thank again.
> 
> I noticed that you're running an Asus x99 Deluxe/USB 3.1 as well. Are you actively cooling your VRM or just running with the stock passive cooling?


You're welcome









just the stock passive cooling and I see 65c max on the VRM under load @4.5ghz 1.30v.. make sure the power phase to Optmized not Extreme or Auto that reduce the VRM temp by 15c for me..


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure bro, here yo go
> 
> MSI970--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome


Thanks. The bios works great







.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just the stock passive cooling and I see 65c max on the VRM under load @4.5ghz 1.30v.. make sure the power phase to Optmized not Extreme or Auto that reduce the VRM temp by 15c for me..


I was getting about the same temps as you even at 4.8+, but I wanted to see how much actively cooling the VRM would help so I stuck a very small old Asus blower style fan in between the CPU block and the VRM and angled it to blow directly under the VRM's heatsink. I went from mid to high 60's at 4.8GHz to 40's under the same conditions.

I only did to see if it would be worth adding water blocks to my VRM and Northbridge. The fan itself was a huge improvement so it may be worth doing.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> I was getting about the same temps as you even at 4.8+, but I wanted to see how much actively cooling the VRM would help so I stuck a very small old Asus blower style fan in between the CPU block and the VRM and angled it to blow directly under the VRM's heatsink. I went from mid to high 60's at 4.8GHz to 40's under the same conditions.
> 
> I only did to see if it would be worth adding water blocks to my VRM and Northbridge. The fan itself was a huge improvement so it may be worth doing.


Its good idea, i will do the same but the fan will be in the DVD place to push the Air to the 950 pro and the memory and the VRM..









Very nice build there


----------



## Jonathanss123

BiosGTX970SCACX2.0.zip 136k .zip file


Hello , I would like someone to help me customize my bios. GTX 970 EVGA SC ACX 2.0


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonathanss123*
> 
> BiosGTX970SCACX2.0.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hello , I would like someone to help me customize my bios. GTX 970 EVGA SC ACX 2.0


Hello there

give this a try

GTX970-SC--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## snight01

Hey would love if someone customize my bios

GM200.zip 147k .zip file
 its a 980 ti strix asus

the highest overclock i can do is 1430.5 at 1.1870v, fan speed is 65% when it kicks in.

Can you customize my bios with 1430.5mhz core clock @ 1.1870v, memory remains the same @ 3600, boost off and a custom fan speed at 65 % when it reaches 60 degrees and 75% when it reaches 75 degrees,

thank you so much

Last edit**


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snight01*
> 
> Hey would love if someone customize my bios
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file
> its a 980 ti strix asus
> 
> the highest overclock i can do is 1430.5 at 1.1870v, fan speed is 65% when it kicks in.
> 
> Can you customize my bios with 1430.5mhz core clock @ 1.1870v, memory remains the same @ 3600, boost off and a custom fan speed at 65 % when it reaches 60 degrees and 75% when it reaches 75 degrees,
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> Last edit**


here yo go

Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


match what you want 100%


----------



## ThornTwist

Hi,

I know you are probably sick to death of me, but I just have one thing to ask. I want to go back to my stock BIOS but I don't have the originals. Just wondering if anyone has posted a stock GTX 980 STRIX bios in here that I can copy. I've decided my fans are just too loud and I want a better gaming experience and I don't know how to do that other than going back to stock and using AB to undervolt my GPUs.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I know you are probably sick to death of me, but I just have one thing to ask. I want to go back to my stock BIOS but I don't have the originals. Just wondering if anyone has posted a stock GTX 980 STRIX bios in here that I can copy. I've decided my fans are just too loud and I want a better gaming experience and I don't know how to do that other than going back to stock and using AB to undervolt my GPUs.


Hello

no problem, here is stock bios for the Strix 980

Asus.GTX980.4096.150122.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## snight01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> here yo go
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CclnAUhWIAEdf0u.jpg
> 
> Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> match what you want 100%


Wow that was fast thank you. I forgot to add,

Can the throttle be removed so it can stay at a steady 1430.5 MHz?

If tdp needs to be removed, or power limit raised or power increased, please do. Optimize it safely to the max mr dark

Thank you again and again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snight01*
> 
> Wow that was fast thank you. I forgot to add,
> 
> Can the throttle be removed so it can stay at a steady 1430.5 MHz?
> 
> If tdp needs to be removed, or power limit raised or power increased, please do. Optimize it safely to the max mr dark
> 
> Thank you again and again


Hello

I do all of that from the bios no worry, you mean by the throttle the low clock in IDLE ? if yes simply change the power setting from Nvdia driver to high performance


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> no problem, here is stock bios for the Strix 980
> 
> Asus.GTX980.4096.150122.zip 137k .zip file


Much thanks, you've been quite helpful.


----------



## snight01

Bad news dark, the bios isn't working. Flashed it flawlessly and the card is reporting problems.

Flashed back oem bios and it's working as normal


----------



## flyer57

Mr-Dark redoing my request, maybe you didn't see it.
Running SLI GTX 980ti's. Like to get as close to duplicate as I can for my first card. So I give you my bios for my old card so you a reference to mod the new card.

card1.zip 146k .zip file


Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


Filename card1 is from the new card
the other file is the one I would like you to try and match it to.
Would greatly appreciate if you could keep the new filenames close enough so I can tell which one is for the new card.
Again thanks for all your help and knowledge.


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go mate
> 
> EVGA_970SSC-Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & little aggressive fan curve


You're my hero! Card runs great with this, however i noticed when overclocking with MSI Afterburner and then doing a Unigine run, the clock speed would throttle down to 539MHz and stay there until i turned off afterburner and disabled and re-enabled the card in device manager. Is this normal? Should I not be OC'ing with a modded BIOS?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> You're my hero! Card runs great with this, however i noticed when overclocking with MSI Afterburner and then doing a Unigine run, the clock speed would throttle down to 539MHz and stay there until i turned off afterburner and disabled and re-enabled the card in device manager. Is this normal? Should I not be OC'ing with a modded BIOS?


I had the same problem but I noticed it was when the card couldn't handle what I was pushing it to much and there was a display driver error or some other GPU failure....


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I had the same problem but I noticed it was when the card couldn't handle what I was pushing it to much and there was a display driver error or some other GPU failure....


The card is brand new, just replaced it from a Zotac 970. YOu're probably right about the display driver crash, I just expected a message to pop up from the notification tab.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> The card is brand new, just replaced it from a Zotac 970. YOu're probably right about the display driver crash, I just expected a message to pop up from the notification tab.


Mine is only a couple of months old. But this just started when I flashed the BIOS and would push the card to it's upper limits. When this happens do you notice any artifacts or color lashes on the screen during the tests?


----------



## johnd0e

Definetly Sounds like a display driver crash. I've had it happen to me a couple times with no windows pop up. Most likely due to pushing the card past its limit. Has nothing to do with using afterburner with a modded bios.


----------



## Dkmack

After switching my card out for another 980 TI FTW the last bios settings you gave me do not work unless I up precision X to 101% otherwise I cant even get 2 seconds into a benchmark or a game with out display driver stopped error, can you check and see what you can do, outside of gaming there were no issues. And like I said once I moved it to 101% all worked with nothing seeming to be out of the ordinary.

I have attached the current bios and stock for reference with the settings I am using -

Thanks for the help

GM200Stock.zip 145k .zip file


GM200Current-Settings.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snight01*
> 
> Bad news dark, the bios isn't working. Flashed it flawlessly and the card is reporting problems.
> 
> Flashed back oem bios and it's working as normal


Hello

which problem ? crash ? black screen ?
Quote:


> Mr-Dark redoing my request, maybe you didn't see it.
> Running SLI GTX 980ti's. Like to get as close to duplicate as I can for my first card. So I give you my bios for my old card so you a reference to mod the new card.
> 
> card1.zip 146k .zip file
> Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Filename card1 is from the new card
> the other file is the one I would like you to try and match it to.
> Would greatly appreciate if you could keep the new filenames close enough so I can tell which one is for the new card.
> Again thanks for all your help and knowledge.


Hello

I'm sorry i didn't understand your request from first time. here yo go

card1----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


match the old card 100%








Quote:


> I had the same problem but I noticed it was when the card couldn't handle what I was pushing it to much and there was a display driver error or some other GPU failure....


^^This
Quote:


> The card is brand new, just replaced it from a Zotac 970. YOu're probably right about the display driver crash, I just expected a message to pop up from the notification tab.


We can try a higher voltage if you want to push more, let me know if you want that








Quote:


> After switching my card out for another 980 TI FTW the last bios settings you gave me do not work unless I up precision X to 101% otherwise I cant even get 2 seconds into a benchmark or a game with out display driver stopped error, can you check and see what you can do, outside of gaming there were no issues. And like I said once I moved it to 101% all worked with nothing seeming to be out of the ordinary.
> 
> I have attached the current bios and stock for reference with the settings I am using -
> 
> Thanks for the help GM200Stock.zip 145k .zip file GM200Current-Settings.zip 145k .zip file


Hello

sound like the card need more volt, try this one

GM200Current---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


voltage from 1.255v to 1.275v


----------



## snight01

When bios is installed the gpu doesn't work. No drivers can detect gpu properly.

Also noticed that the fan speed rpm for 65% is low in your bios, I think it should be 2800 rpm, I would rather the fan speed kick in at 65 degrees at 65% at 2800rpm and scrap the 75 degrees/75 fan speed

When installed the original bios everything works great and drivers detect gpu


----------



## Dkmack

Can I flash this bios in the zip or do I have to modify my current bios ?


----------



## woSaa

why does not work the 1506MHz anybody a idea?



*06G-P4-4995 EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+*

GM200_980Ti_SCplus.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

woltage table looked odd

woSaa_mod2.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## woSaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> woltage table looked odd
> 
> woSaa_mod2.zip 152k .zip file


5sec Benchmark kill's my driver :-/


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try heaven 4.0, valley 1.0 or firestrike


----------



## evosamurai

I can get my clock at 1540mhz for firestrike but for some reason when I run the vantage test it always crashes, even at the stock 1506


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snight01*
> 
> When bios is installed the gpu doesn't work. No drivers can detect gpu properly.
> 
> Also noticed that the fan speed rpm for 65% is low in your bios, I think it should be 2800 rpm, I would rather the fan speed kick in at 65 degrees at 65% at 2800rpm and scrap the 75 degrees/75 fan speed
> 
> When installed the original bios everything works great and drivers detect gpu


Give me the stock bios again so i can check it again for yo








Quote:


> Can I flash this bios in the zip or do I have to modify my current bios ?


Hello

Yes, its your stock bios + my setting








Quote:


> why does not work the 1506MHz anybody a idea?
> 
> 06G-P4-4995 EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+
> GM200_980Ti_SCplus.zip 152k .zip file


Give this a try..

_980Ti_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


if the card crash again then you need to lower the core clock


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> glad you fix the 970 problem, enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Ti you shouldn't flash any bios here as each user request something different .. you should upload the stock bios here so i can help you there


Hey, I didn't flash the bios of someone else, just changed out the values from the bios you made for someone else's SC+. Here is mine:

GM200Stock.zip 151k .zip file


Not sure if it helps, but ASIC is 73.3%, managed to get it stable at +150 core, +200 memory with no added voltages just through AB.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beregrond*
> 
> Hey, I didn't flash the bios of someone else, just changed out the values from the bios you made for someone else's SC+. Here is mine:
> 
> GM200Stock.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> 
> Not sure if it helps, but ASIC is 73.3%, managed to get it stable at +150 core, +200 memory with no added voltages just through AB.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem, here yo go

Evga980Ti--SC--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## snight01

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Ok i have the asus strix 980 ti oc edition which boosts up to 1366, Strange enough you dont see the 1366 boost when you extract the bios. Does this card have a 2nd bios?

I'll like to have the bios optimized to this :

1430.5 core clock
memory remains the same at 3600
voltage 1.1870
fan speed 65% at 60 degrees (2800rpm)


----------



## illogik76

Hi, I'm looking to get a better bios than the default one in my 980ti. It's an EVGA 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0. I have had weird results trying to OC it manually with afterburner. I completed a run of heaven 4 with +165 on the core and +470 on the memory with the maximum of 110% power limit with no problems. I then spent the night gaming with no problems again. Then the next night within a couple of minutes of firing up the same game I got a grey screen and the pc froze. I lowered the clocks a bit and then was getting artifacts. In the end I removed all the OC's and left it at default. So I am unsure what is going on with it.

The default clock is: 1102mhz
Default clock with boost: 1329mhz
Default RAM speed (samsung) : 1753mhz
Maximum power limit:110%
Default voltage: 1.187v
ASIC: 79.4%

If any more info is needed just let me know.

GTX980tiSC.zip 147k .zip file


Many thanks!

Edit: I just did the GPU-Z test thing from the video in the OP and the perfcap turns blue and says Vrel


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, here yo go
> 
> Evga980Ti--SC--Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thanks! Tried it out and was getting artifacts in Heaven within a few minutes unfortunately








Does it need more voltage? Also, could you recommend a fan curve too please? Temps were getting pretty hot and sticking between 78-80 degrees nearly immediately, even with 3 140mm front intakes. Thanks again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snight01*
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Ok i have the asus strix 980 ti oc edition which boosts up to 1366, Strange enough you dont see the 1366 boost when you extract the bios. Does this card have a 2nd bios?
> 
> I'll like to have the bios optimized to this :
> 
> 1430.5 core clock
> memory remains the same at 3600
> voltage 1.1870
> fan speed 65% at 60 degrees (2800rpm)


Okay, give this a try

Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Hi, I'm looking to get a better bios than the default one in my 980ti. It's an EVGA 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0. I have had weird results trying to OC it manually with afterburner. I completed a run of heaven 4 with +165 on the core and +470 on the memory with the maximum of 110% power limit with no problems. I then spent the night gaming with no problems again. Then the next night within a couple of minutes of firing up the same game I got a grey screen and the pc froze. I lowered the clocks a bit and then was getting artifacts. In the end I removed all the OC's and left it at default. So I am unsure what is going on with it.
> 
> The default clock is: 1102mhz
> Default clock with boost: 1329mhz
> Default RAM speed (samsung) : 1753mhz
> Maximum power limit:110%
> Default voltage: 1.187v
> ASIC: 79.4%
> 
> If any more info is needed just let me know.
> 
> GTX980tiSC.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Edit: I just did the GPU-Z test thing from the video in the OP and the perfcap turns blue and says Vrel


Hello there

this bios should be lovely

GTX980tiSC-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

keep in mind that bios need Zero tweak from you, flash it and test the stability








Quote:


> hanks! Tried it out and was getting artifacts in Heaven within a few minutes unfortunately frown.gif Does it need more voltage? Also, could you recommend a fan curve too please? Temps were getting pretty hot and sticking between 78-80 degrees nearly immediately, even with 3 140mm front intakes. Thanks again.


Hello

Try -10mhz from MSI AB ? also custom fan curve should help with temp


----------



## Dkmack

Still crashing with the latest you provided -


----------



## illogik76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> this bios should be lovely
> 
> GTX980tiSC-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> keep in mind that bios need Zero tweak from you, flash it and test the stability


Damn that was quick! Thanks a lot, I will try it now


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try -10mhz from MSI AB ? also custom fan curve should help with temp


So far so good. Will keep it running for a few hours and report back. Is this card able to support higher voltages or is that something you wouldn't recommend?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dkmack*
> 
> Still crashing with the latest you provided -


Okay, try -10mhz from MSI AB ? drop the clock until the card become stable ?
Quote:


> Damn that was quick! Thanks a lot, I will try it now smile.gif


you're welcome.








Quote:


> So far so good. Will keep it running for a few hours and report back. Is this card able to support higher voltages or is that something you wouldn't recommend?


We can increase the voltage up to 1.28v but the temp is a problem, you report 80c at current setting so increasing the voltage not a smart idea


----------



## woSaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give me the stock bios again so i can check it again for yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes, its your stock bios + my setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give this a try..
> 
> _980Ti_Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> if the card crash again then you need to lower the core clock


sorry forgot to say that's bios from you Mr-Dark.
Thanks i will check it!


----------



## snight01

Still isnt working, i think asus did something to block modification to the bios. im not sure.

It seems i cant extract the exact one that has the boost to 1366.


----------



## Dkmack

Had to take it all the way down to -60 to get it to even run a bench


----------



## illogik76

Did a run on heaven 4 and got my highest score yet with no artifacts or anything. Max temp was 73c. I will do some gaming and report back!

Thanks again Mr Dark !

Edit: Also I noticed that heaven reports the correct core clock now for the first time with this GPU. Previously it was reporting a waaay higher clock speed than what it actually was.


----------



## illogik76




----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woSaa*
> 
> sorry forgot to say that's bios from you Mr-Dark.
> Thanks i will check it!


Sure, let me know how yo go









Quote:


> Still isnt working, i think asus did something to block modification to the bios. im not sure.
> 
> It seems i cant extract the exact one that has the boost to 1366.


there is nothing like that, are you sure you flash the bios successfully ? even if the bios not stable Gpu-z should report 1430mhz as base clock..
Quote:


> Had to take it all the way down to -60 to get it to even run a bench


Sound like bad chip mate.. your card at 1.275v there is small headroom on the voltage but that not recommended for Air cooled card..

how much the ASIC quality ? I guess < 70% ?

the next step report back about the max stable clock so i can adjust the bios for that as there is nothing to improve the OC ability more for that card..
Quote:


> Did a run on heaven 4 and got my highest score yet with no artifacts or anything. Max temp was 73c. I will do some gaming and report back!
> 
> Thanks again Mr Dark !
> 
> Edit: Also I noticed that heaven reports the correct core clock now for the first time with this GPU. Previously it was reporting a waaay higher clock speed than what it actually was.
> Edited by illogik76 - Today at 10:59 pm


Sound good to me mate, as we disable the boost tech all program will report the real clock which 1506mhz









Enjoy it


----------



## Dkmack

I think I will swap out this card for another one Monday and hope for the best, gotta love Microcenter and the 30 day return or exchange policy - ASIC on this card is 74.4 and the last was 77.9, I will get back with you Monday when I get the new card -

Thanks again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dkmack*
> 
> I think I will swap out this card for another one Monday and hope for the best, gotta love Microcenter and the 30 day return or exchange policy - ASIC on this card is 74.4 and the last was 77.9, I will get back with you Monday when I get the new card -
> 
> Thanks again


Ya, lovely return policy.. keep in mind there is better card out there..

the best : Evga 980 Ti Hybrid or Gigabyte G1 or Xtreme


----------



## Dkmack

what makes the hybrid so good besides the watercooling ?


----------



## woSaa

Now here is my result with my EVGA 980ti SC+





EVGA_980ti_SCplus.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dkmack*
> 
> what makes the hybrid so good besides the watercooling ?


Just the cooling, its Reference card + hybrid cooling kit.. that will never holding you back









the Xtreme from Gigabyte is good also..
Quote:


> Now here is my result with my EVGA 980ti SC+
> 
> EVGA_980ti_SCplus.zip 146k .zip file


Not bad bro, you can push it little more ?


----------



## woSaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Not bad bro, you can push it little more ?


when i use 1468.5MHz benchmark crash :-(


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woSaa*
> 
> when i use 1468.5MHz benchmark crash :-(


Sound like the limit for that card


----------



## flyer57

Mr-Dark, quick question if I could. Can you flash the bios with both cards installed. And is there a way to bring up which card you're installing to. I went to flash the bios but I couldn't tell which card it was going to so I didn't do it. I have SLI GTX 980ti's.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Mr-Dark, quick question if I could. Can you flash the bios with both cards installed. And is there a way to bring up which card you're installing to. I went to flash the bios but I couldn't tell which card it was going to so I didn't do it. I have SLI GTX 980ti's.


Sure,

you should use those command's for SLI

nvflash --list you will see the 2 card's as index card 0 (first card ) and index 1 (second card )

then

nvflash --index=0 GM204.rom to flash first card then

nvflash --index=1 GM204.rom to flash second card

clear ?


----------



## flyer57

Okay, not my day. Can't get the "list" command to work. So I went online and looked up other commands and couldn't get any to work. I know I'm in the program correctly. Display drivers off, command prompt in administrative. And I even downloaded nvflash from overclock.net. Is someone to tell me something lol.
I've been using this program to flash my other card so I know it works. Don't understand what's going on now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Okay, not my day. Can't get the "list" command to work. So I went online and looked up other commands and couldn't get any to work. I know I'm in the program correctly. Display drivers off, command prompt in administrative. And I even downloaded nvflash from overclock.net. Is someone to tell me something lol.
> I've been using this program to flash my other card so I know it works. Don't understand what's going on now.


Latest Nvflash ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

you should use

cd /nvflash then
nvflash --list then the rest ?


----------



## flyer57

That's exactly what I've done and that's the program I'm using.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> That's exactly what I've done and that's the program I'm using.


any error message or ? i'm sure something wrong there


----------



## flyer57

No error messages. So I re-downloaded and reinstalled nvflash, and try again will let you know.


----------



## flyer57

dosprompt.PNG 15k .PNG file


----------



## flyer57

Try this again, this is what happens


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> 
> 
> Try this again, this is what happens


Dude, open CMD again and type those

cd /nvflash

nvflash --list

it should work, from the picture the whole command is false.. you add / and type list only while you should type nvflash --list


----------



## woSaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *woSaa*
> 
> when i use 1468.5MHz benchmark crash :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like the limit for that card
Click to expand...

yes its sucks







... next time i get h2o and more voltage









Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## flyer57

lol pictures are worth a 1000 words


----------



## flyer57

Thank you very much. New question how do I match up the right bios with the right card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. New question how do I match up the right bios with the right card.


Rename the bios for each card.

first card card0.rom so the command is nvflash --index=0 card0.rom

second card card1.rom the command is nvflash --index=1 card1.rom
Quote:


> yes its sucks frown.gif ... next time i get h2o and more voltage biggrin.gif
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Those Maxwell card's dont scale with voltage as old card, so its your luck


----------



## flyer57

Don't think you understand what I really meant. How do I get the right bios that I've had modded by you, to the right video card so I don't brick it. Because if I put the bios from card 1 in the card 2, card two will be bricked right.
I guess I'm trying to say is how do I match the right bios with the right cards


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Don't think you understand what I really meant. How do I get the right bios that I've had modded by you, to the right video card so I don't brick it. Because if I put the bios from card 1 in the card 2, card two will be bricked right.
> I guess I'm trying to say is how do I match the right bios with the right cards


I understand you already

the old card bios name is EVGA 980 TI 1.275v while the new card bios name is card1
Quote:


> Mr-Dark redoing my request, maybe you didn't see it.
> Running SLI GTX 980ti's. Like to get as close to duplicate as I can for my first card. So I give you my bios for my old card so you a reference to mod the new card.
> 
> card1.zip 146k .zip file
> Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Filename card1 is from the new card
> the other file is the one I would like you to try and match it to.
> Would greatly appreciate if you could keep the new filenames close enough so I can tell which one is for the new card.
> Again thanks for all your help and knowledge.


Right ? and don't worry if the bios didn't match Nvflash will refuse to flash it


----------



## flyer57

Talking on my side. I know the ROM name card1 is for the new card that I installed. But how do I know which card that is in the nvflash report. So also you said that if I try and flash the ROM for the new card onto the old card it will refuse to do that?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Talking on my side. I know the ROM name card1 is for the new card that I installed. But how do I know which card that is in the nvflash report. So also you said that if I try and flash the ROM for the new card onto the old card it will refuse to do that?


Understand you now. as you have PLX chip it will take card0..

the card in first PCI slot is card1
the card in second PCI slot is card2

Nvflash will give you error message about mismatch ID if you flash the wrong bios


----------



## evosamurai

mr dark, could i get a little more voltage on this?

GM200originalbios.zip 147k .zip file
 original

dark980ti1506.zip 146k .zip file
 modded,

well actually im not sure, i can get the clock high for heaven 4.0, but have to drop the core clock and mem clock a lot to run 3dmark vantage. what may cause that? still trying to find the max this card can do


----------



## 1Robert

Hello and Thank You. I'm running EVGA 970SC in dual SLI (too bad I didn't know it was a handicapped card when I buying).
Attached is my BIOS --- using Precision X I can run stable at 1443MHz with the mem clock at 7970Mhz.

EVGA.GTX970SC.zip 136k .zip file


I would be most grateful if you could help me push this card even higher with a BIOS Mod. Thanks So Much

Robert


----------



## evosamurai

was able to get this score now


----------



## illogik76

Well this is weird. I ran Heaven twice with no issues, then I ran the Heavensward FF benchmark with no issues. Then I have played Rise of the Tomb Raider for a good 3-4 hours with no issues and then suddenly I start getting artifacts. Temps are fine while playing, hovering around the 60-70c mark so I don't get it why it would be fine for hours then suddenly start showing artifacts..

Anyway, I have reduced the clock speed by 10mhz and it stopped the artifacts for now so I will see how it goes and if they come back.


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> We can increase the voltage up to 1.28v but the temp is a problem, you report 80c at current setting so increasing the voltage not a smart idea


Seems stable with -10 on core and +150 on memory now. Scored my highest result of 17675 on Firestrike thanks to you!







Had to adjust fan curves to keep the max temp at 75 degrees, with 60% fan speeds. Do you think it's possible to decrease voltages slightly to keep temperatures and noise down? Thanks!


----------



## Dkmack

Don't know if I should swap out for another ftw 980 ti or a 980 ti hybrid - what do ya think ?


----------



## MrFumbles91

Mr Dark any chance of adding a bit more voltage on the one you made me and upping the clock a bit more to the core? Currently running 1520 MHz stable @ 67C during a Valley run


----------



## f1gabillion

Would you mid working your magic on my EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-2978-KR 4GB FTW GAMING w/ACX 2.0, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

GM204a.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> mr dark, could i get a little more voltage on this?
> 
> GM200originalbios.zip 147k .zip file
> original
> 
> dark980ti1506.zip 146k .zip file
> modded,
> 
> well actually im not sure, i can get the clock high for heaven 4.0, but have to drop the core clock and mem clock a lot to run 3dmark vantage. what may cause that? still trying to find the max this card can do


Hello

your card at 1.28v there is a headroom for 1.31v but there is no benefit from that.. just extra heat.. Maxwell card don't scale with voltage as old card's









its normal sometime you can finish some benchmark's at unstable OC
Quote:


> Hello and Thank You. I'm running EVGA 970SC in dual SLI (too bad I didn't know it was a handicapped card when I buying).
> Attached is my BIOS --- using Precision X I can run stable at 1443MHz with the mem clock at 7970Mhz.
> 
> EVGA.GTX970SC.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> I would be most grateful if you could help me push this card even higher with a BIOS Mod. Thanks So Much
> 
> Robert


Hello there

give this a try

EVGA.GTX970SC---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back
Quote:


> Well this is weird. I ran Heaven twice with no issues, then I ran the Heavensward FF benchmark with no issues. Then I have played Rise of the Tomb Raider for a good 3-4 hours with no issues and then suddenly I start getting artifacts. Temps are fine while playing, hovering around the 60-70c mark so I don't get it why it would be fine for hours then suddenly start showing artifacts..
> 
> Anyway, I have reduced the clock speed by 10mhz and it stopped the artifacts for now so I will see how it goes and if they come back.


Good point bro, its unstable OC, the -10mhz will do the trick.. let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Seems stable with -10 on core and +150 on memory now. Scored my highest result of 17675 on Firestrike thanks to you! biggrin.gif Had to adjust fan curves to keep the max temp at 75 degrees, with 60% fan speeds. Do you think it's possible to decrease voltages slightly to keep temperatures and noise down? Thanks!


your card at 1.255v so lower voltage = lower stable OC.. its up to yo if you want to try lower voltage let me know








Quote:


> Don't know if I should swap out for another ftw 980 ti or a 980 ti hybrid - what do ya think ?


For me, i'm getting the Hybrid soon (next week ), I love that card.. low temp/noise and no limit








Quote:


> Mr Dark any chance of adding a bit more voltage on the one you made me and upping the clock a bit more to the core? Currently running 1520 MHz stable @ 67C during a Valley run


Sure bro, upload the bios i gave to yo so i can help








Quote:


> Would you mid working your magic on my EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-2978-KR 4GB FTW GAMING w/ACX 2.0, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks GM204a.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

GTX970--FTW---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure bro, upload the bios i gave to yo so i can help


 EVGA_970SSC-Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you sir!


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure bro, upload the bios i gave to yo so i can help


Also do you think upgrading the cooler to an Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV will help temps?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> EVGA_970SSC-Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you sir!


Here yo go

EVGA_970SSC---1.28v.zip 136k .zip file


voltage from 1.25v to 1.28v
Quote:


> Also do you think upgrading the cooler to an Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV will help temps?


Yes, that a beast cooler but it depend on the cost.. spending extra money (80$?) on a 970 not good point from my side..


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> EVGA_970SSC---1.28v.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> voltage from 1.25v to 1.28v
> Yes, that a beast cooler but it depend on the cost.. spending extra money (80$?) on a 970 not good point from my side..


Well, thing is, I already got the cooler, brand new from Amazon for $35. It's a long story


----------



## PedroC1999

Any way to alter the voltage tables so the voltage steps are closer together? The minimum step up is 12.5mv and I'd like it abit closer like 5mv each time (Like my 7950s)


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> voltage from 1.25v to 1.28v
> Yes, that a beast cooler but it depend on the cost.. spending extra money (80$?) on a 970 not good point from my side..


What do recommend for cooling a GTX 980? Is it worth it to water cooling or should I possibly find a better air cooling solution?

I have the SC ACX 2.0 but was thinking about different cooling options.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> Well, thing is, I already got the cooler, brand new from Amazon for $35. It's a long story


Then install it why you wait ?
Quote:


> Any way to alter the voltage tables so the voltage steps are closer together? The minimum step up is 12.5mv and I'd like it abit closer like 5mv each time (Like my 7950s)


MBT 1.36 is the improvement over kepler one..







that's how it work..








Quote:


> What do recommend for cooling a GTX 980? Is it worth it to water cooling or should I possibly find a better air cooling solution?
> 
> I have the SC ACX 2.0 but was thinking about different cooling options.


if your card has Reference PCB then EVGA Hybrid kit for 80$ is the best for yo..


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Then install it why you wait ?
> MBT 1.36 is the improvement over kepler one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's how it work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your card has Reference PCB then EVGA Hybrid kit for 80$ is the best for yo..


I was thinking of that option. I wasn't sure if that also cooled the memory and VRM.

How hard would it be to change the tubing out on that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Then install it why you wait ?
> MBT 1.36 is the improvement over kepler one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's how it work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your card has Reference PCB then EVGA Hybrid kit for 80$ is the best for yo..


I believe it is reference but I am not definite.

EDIT: I emailed EVGA support and they replied: "Thank you for the email, unfortunately the one in all hybrid cooler. Only fits into the blower style video card the ACX 2.0 will not work with the hybrid cooler. Please if you have any further questions, feel free to contact us." So I am not sure if they meant the card I have is not a reference design card or that it will not work with the ACX 2.0 on the board.... which I am not sure why it would.......


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I was thinking of that option. I wasn't sure if that also cooled the memory and VRM.
> 
> How hard would it be to change the tubing out on that?
> I believe it is reference but I am not definite.
> 
> EDIT: I emailed EVGA support and they replied: "Thank you for the email, unfortunately the one in all hybrid cooler. Only fits into the blower style video card the ACX 2.0 will not work with the hybrid cooler. Please if you have any further questions, feel free to contact us." So I am not sure if they meant the card I have is not a reference design card or that it will not work with the ACX 2.0 on the board.... which I am not sure why it would.......


the blower fan cooled the VRM and the memory, why you need to change the tube ?

this is the page for supported card's.. sound like your one not supported by the hybrid









http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the blower fan cooled the VRM and the memory, why you need to change the tube ?
> 
> this is the page for supported card's.. sound like your one not supported by the hybrid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1


So then I need suggestions for a decent watercooler that will also cover my VRM and memory.......hopefully it will not be to expensive

I apologize, I just realized that I am going off topic for this thread (though it will be used for hopefully better OC scores). I will take this to the 980 owners club.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Then install it why you wait ?
> *MBT 1.36 is the improvement over kepler one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's how it work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> if your card has Reference PCB then EVGA Hybrid kit for 80$ is the best for yo..


What does that mean?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So then I need suggestions for a decent watercooler that will also cover my VRM and memory.......hopefully it will not be to expensive
> 
> I apologize, I just realized that I am going off topic for this thread (though it will be used for hopefully better OC scores). I will take this to the 980 owners club.


I don't think its worth the money on the air cooler.. just use good fan curve and you will be fine








Quote:


> What does that mean?


Maxwell tweaker allow 6mv for each step while the old Kepler (GTX 700) allow 12mv for each step


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So then I need suggestions for a decent watercooler that will also cover my VRM and memory.......hopefully it will not be to expensive
> 
> I apologize, I just realized that I am going off topic for this thread (though it will be used for hopefully better OC scores). I will take this to the 980 owners club.


EK water blocks combined with Mr-Dark's BIOS tweaks makes for a top tier combination! Hopefully they make something that will fit your card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Evga980Ti--1.312v.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> You're most welcome


Mr-Dark, you're doing good things man! I managed to slime my way up the charts in the Unigine Valley Benchmark thread thanks to your help!


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Then install it why you wait ?.


The reason I got it for 35$ is cause Amazon forgot to ship the support bracket that comes with the cooler (the one that screws into the the pci card holes and supports the card from the side) when I contacted them they did a 50% refund making the cost of the cooler $35. Contacted Arctic support and they told me to send a receipt and they would get me the support bracket shipped out and free of charge. Originally bought the cooler for my Zotac 970 that was running kinda toasty, it started to die so I took it back to work and exchanged it for the SSC for $20 more. Once the bracket gets here we'll see how she sits on temps


----------



## sivarthcaz

Mr-Dark,

My bios is attached. Been stable at 1530 core, 7800 memory, 1.218v for a while on water. Don't exceed 45c currently, so no temperature walls are hit. Can we remove the boost and bump up the voltage so I can see what this thing can do? I know the 980ti's are ok at 1.312v on water, but what about the 980? I don't want to lock the card at those speeds... still want to automatically downclock when idle.

sivarthcaz-GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I don't think its worth the money on the air cooler.. just use good fan curve and you will be fine


..and what do you recommend?

I will ask @DeathAngel74 if he can do that for me since he was the one who modded my bios originally.


----------



## f1gabillion

:thumb:Thanks Mr Dark, just flashed your bios. Already seeing a huge improvement on performance. Anyway to improve it further or is that as far as a custom bios can go without an overclock?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> ..and what do you recommend?
> 
> I will ask @DeathAngel74 if he can do that for me since he was the one who modded my bios originally.


It may be a little loud. If so, I can slow it down tomorrow.

Madmaxneo_mod4_fans.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It may be a little loud. If so, I can slow it down tomorrow.
> 
> Madmaxneo_mod4_fans.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks, but, before I flash this what is the fan curve you set up?

On a different note: I came back to my PC after watching the walking dead my display driver had apparently failed. Both my monitors had no input but my PC was still running fine. I had to do a hard reboot.
Does anyone know how to check the error reports on windows 10. I have done it a few times in the past but I can't recall how I did it.....


----------



## DeathAngel74

event viewer
http://www.isunshare.com/windows-10/6-ways-to-open-event-viewer-in-windows-10.html
and

I run my card with this fan curve, never really seen it past 55C though, lol


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> your card at 1.255v so lower voltage = lower stable OC.. its up to yo if you want to try lower voltage let me know


I understand. I think I'll just stick with the great bios you've given me and just tweak core and memory clocks in AB until I find the right spot. Really wish I had the Hybrid cooler on this! Thanks!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> event viewer
> http://www.isunshare.com/windows-10/6-ways-to-open-event-viewer-in-windows-10.html
> and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run my card with this fan curve, never really seen it past 55C though, lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks! 87% at 54 degress is a little high for me. I will think about it some and then let you know what I would prefer. I wish we could do more than 3 points on the fan curve, One question in all this: What is the default factory set fan curve?

As far as my display driver crashing. I was able to figure out it was error 4101, the error read "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered". That happened like every 4 seconds for almost 30 minutes before it stopped. It was only 2 minutes later that I found my displays on but "off". .
I since then I have been on this PC for the last 3 hrs and no problems what so ever.


----------



## DeathAngel74

top screenshot is the fan profile I modded for you. 25% @ 40C, 79% @ 63C, 100% @ 70C. Windows 10 was not playing nice with my hardware the last time I tried it. Brand new build with new parts='d crashes. Back to 7 SP1 and swapped out the cruddy Thermaltake TR-2 600W=no crashes in almost a year. The only crashes were self-inflicted while overclocking too high, power limit was too low or without sufficient voltage. Or here's the kicker...unless my kids did something while I was AFK....


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> top screenshot is the fan profile I modded for you. 25% @ 40C, 79% @ 63C, 100% @ 70C. Windows 10 was not playing nice with my hardware the last time I tried it. Brand new build with new parts='d crashes. Back to 7 SP1 and swapped out the cruddy Thermaltake TR-2 600W=no crashes in almost a year. The only crashes were self-inflicted while overclocking too high, power limit was too low or without sufficient voltage. Or here's the kicker...unless my kids did something while I was AFK....


Blame it on Windows, then the kids...works better that way...lol

I will try it out. I am not sure how much it will hit 70 deg but when it hits 100% It gets loud!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> EK water blocks combined with Mr-Dark's BIOS tweaks makes for a top tier combination! Hopefully they make something that will fit your card.
> Mr-Dark, you're doing good things man! I managed to slime my way up the charts in the Unigine Valley Benchmark thread thanks to your help!


Good to know that bro, you beat @Jpmboy with my bios









you're most welcome








Quote:


> The reason I got it for 35$ is cause Amazon forgot to ship the support bracket that comes with the cooler (the one that screws into the the pci card holes and supports the card from the side) when I contacted them they did a 50% refund making the cost of the cooler $35. Contacted Arctic support and they told me to send a receipt and they would get me the support bracket shipped out and free of charge. Originally bought the cooler for my Zotac 970 that was running kinda toasty, it started to die so I took it back to work and exchanged it for the SSC for $20 more. Once the bracket gets here we'll see how she sits on temps


you're lucky bro, Amazon is the best store (at least for me







)
Quote:


> Mr-Dark,
> 
> My bios is attached. Been stable at 1530 core, 7800 memory, 1.218v for a while on water. Don't exceed 45c currently, so no temperature walls are hit. Can we remove the boost and bump up the voltage so I can see what this thing can do? I know the 980ti's are ok at 1.312v on water, but what about the 980? I don't want to lock the card at those speeds... still want to automatically downclock when idle.
> 
> sivarthcaz-GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

GTX980----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 7.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

you can push it up to 1.312v but Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage, i see the max 1.28v after that its extra heat only








Quote:


> ..and what do you recommend?
> 
> I will ask @DeathAngel74 if he can do that for me since he was the one who modded my bios originally.


Both of us can do that, Angel74 have good skill on Maxwell bios








Quote:


> :thumb:Thanks Mr Dark, just flashed your bios. Already seeing a huge improvement on performance. Anyway to improve it further or is that as far as a custom bios can go without an overclock?


Hello

for sure you can push it farther from any OC software, we use a baseline in value's on the bios to avoid problem's, some card can go higher and some can't hold on the bios setting and need farth
Quote:


> I understand. I think I'll just stick with the great bios you've given me and just tweak core and memory clocks in AB until I find the right spot. Really wish I had the Hybrid cooler on this! Thanks!


That good point, you can push the card a little more from any OC software, once you find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for yo









and yes the Hybrid is a beast cooler from Evga.


----------



## mus1mus

Opps! This thread is moving very fast. I figured,

I wasn't able to post my post flash results!









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7657099

Mousa, you are something!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Opps! This thread is moving very fast. I figured,
> 
> I wasn't able to post my post flash results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7657099
> 
> Mousa, you are something!


wow mate. 1550/8800!!







beast card man!

its my pleasure


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> wow mate. 1550/8800!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beast card man!
> 
> its my pleasure


Yeah. But it's an HOF! So a sad panda.







I am yet to test the MSIs.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. But it's an HOF! So a sad panda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am yet to test the MSIs.


Yea, I think that card @1.25v should be able to bench at 1600mhz









if your MSI one underwater you'll love my bios


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea, I think that card @1.25v should be able to bench at 1600mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your MSI one underwater you'll love my bios


I wish but I think the driver will stop it earlier than it will need the extra Voltage.









Unfortunately, *those* MSIs will be kept on stock cooler. And they are running HOT! The HOFs feel like watercooled cards at 17C ambient and full 2800ish rpm fan speed!

I gotta look for that 86ish (IIRC) ASIC MSI and try your magic in it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wish but I think the driver will stop it earlier than it will need the extra Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, *those* MSIs will be kept on stock cooler. And they are running HOT! The HOFs feel like watercooled cards at 17C ambient and full 2800ish rpm fan speed!
> 
> I gotta look for that 86ish (IIRC) ASIC MSI and try your magic in it.


Ya the MSI gaming is HOT card.. even without OC









I'm getting the Hybrid from Evga.. Pair for SLI









let me know if you need something


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya the MSI gaming is HOT card.. even without OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting the Hybrid from Evga.. Pair for SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if you need something


Sure will buddy. Sure will.

Thanks a lot.









Enjoy them when you get them! But but new gen incoming in the next months.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sure will buddy. Sure will.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy them when you get them! But but new gen incoming in the next months.


I'm upgrading to the X80 Pascal for sure, and now thinking about another build so i can drop the Hybrid on it once the Pascal out.

6700k&z170 and single 970 (for now ).. 2 pc in same house is Awesome


----------



## Canoekovski

Hello again Mr-Dark.

maybe you want to improve my bios since last time you modify it.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

hey @Mr-Dark would you take a look at these two bios's and tell me if i missed anything before i flash them?









GM200_CLASSY_MODS.zip 293k .zip file


*EDIT:*

also just want to confirm again, i can flash these 980ti classified's just like i did with my 970's right?

i just paste the files to nvflash folder, disbale driver, open cmd prompt as admin, change directory to nvflash, use the list comand and then flash each index and restart.

Thanks again man!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canoekovski*
> 
> Hello again Mr-Dark.
> 
> maybe you want to improve my bios since last time you modify it.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

can you give me the last bios i gave to you ? so i can check it so i can improve the bios for yo








Quote:


> hey @Mr-Dark would you take a look at these two bios's and tell me if i missed anything before i flash them? thumb.gif
> 
> GM200_CLASSY_MODS.zip 293k .zip file
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> also just want to confirm again, i can flash these 980ti classified's just like i did with my 970's right?
> 
> i just paste the files to nvflash folder, disbale driver, open cmd prompt as admin, change directory to nvflash, use the list comand and then flash each index and restart.
> 
> Thanks again man!


Hello bro

Its fine, only one thing to change.



Min-Max value should be the same 1.281v







that's the only difference between 970/980 and Ti/Titan-X


----------



## johnd0e

oopsies, dunno how i missed that one haha. fixed it. going to flash now


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> oopsies, dunno how i missed that one haha. fixed it. going to flash now


Good luck, let me know how far you can push that one


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Good luck, let me know how far you can push that one


will do.

Ran into a problem already though,

disabled the card i am going to flash, opened cmd prompt as admin, navigated to nvflash, tried to list the adapters and now its stuck lol.



*EDIT:*

restarted the computer and tried again, worked flawlessly.







time to find the breaking point of this 69.4% card on air lol. waiting on some hardware and heat sinks so i can put these EK waterblocks on and really push them hard


----------



## Dkmack

Figured you all may get a kick out of this, I went to microcenter to swap out my 980 ti ftw for a 980 ti hybrid and i was like awesome the last one in stock in Fairfax VA location, upon picking the box up to put it in the bag I heard stuff moving around inside the box and was like yea lets open this up -

Seal on box was broke and a bunch of powder was inside the shrink wrap so we proceeded to open it all up and inside was a block of wood and a bottle of carpet fresh.

They said this was not a returned but brand new stock from evga, me personally I think someone in the store swapped it out and re-shrink wrapped it again because what was funny yesterday the stock said 0 and this morning it said 1 so who knows -

Glad I did not leave and wait till I got home to open it or they probably never would have believed me.

Just got another FTW and will wait until new stock comes in and try and swap out again


----------



## LucikMucik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucikmucik*
> I have wierd problem :-/ . When I use this BIOS - MSIGTX980TIV1-Dark-Test1.zip 152k .zip file
> its stucked at 1480MHz (core). I can only push it with OC software to 1557MHz (GPU-Z shows 1557 but in sensors it runs on 1480). nerdsmiley.png
> 
> 
> 
> Easy.. fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSIGTX980TIV1-Dark-1557mhz.zip 152k .zip file
Click to expand...

I wanted to ask, this is max "power boost" what I can give to my card? I can't push it more?


----------



## scanferr

Hello! Sorry for bothering the master of vBios modding here but I would like to see how far can I push my 970 G1









Using Afterburner, I tried +87mv, +150 Core, +500 Memory and 112% power limit. It does pass some benchmarks, but, for example, playing Witcher 3, my system hangs and I need to manually reboot it. I guess that this is due to the low power limit or even the voltage. Can some expert have a look at my vBios and try to do some magic?









Thanks in advance!

GTX970G1Default-Scanferr.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> will do.
> 
> Ran into a problem already though,
> 
> disabled the card i am going to flash, opened cmd prompt as admin, navigated to nvflash, tried to list the adapters and now its stuck lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> restarted the computer and tried again, worked flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to find the breaking point of this 69.4% card on air lol. waiting on some hardware and heat sinks so i can put these EK waterblocks on and really push them hard


Good to know you fix the problem








Quote:


> Figured you all may get a kick out of this, I went to microcenter to swap out my 980 ti ftw for a 980 ti hybrid and i was like awesome the last one in stock in Fairfax VA location, upon picking the box up to put it in the bag I heard stuff moving around inside the box and was like yea lets open this up -
> 
> Seal on box was broke and a bunch of powder was inside the shrink wrap so we proceeded to open it all up and inside was a block of wood and a bottle of carpet fresh.
> 
> They said this was not a returned but brand new stock from evga, me personally I think someone in the store swapped it out and re-shrink wrapped it again because what was funny yesterday the stock said 0 and this morning it said 1 so who knows -
> 
> Glad I did not leave and wait till I got home to open it or they probably never would have believed me.
> 
> Just got another FTW and will wait until new stock comes in and try and swap out again


Wow, bad luck bro







I hope they got the Hybrid again so you can replace again








Quote:


> I wanted to ask, this is max "power boost" what I can give to my card? I can't push it more? smile.gif


Hello

Yes, that the Max for any Maxwell card.. 1.312v and 440W nothing will help to push the card farther








Quote:


> Hello! Sorry for bothering the master of vBios modding here but I would like to see how far can I push my 970 G1 biggrin.gif
> 
> Using Afterburner, I tried +87mv, +150 Core, +500 Memory and 112% power limit. It does pass some benchmarks, but, for example, playing Witcher 3, my system hangs and I need to manually reboot it. I guess that this is due to the low power limit or even the voltage. Can some expert have a look at my vBios and try to do some magic? biggrin.gif
> 
> Thanks in advance! GTX970G1Default-Scanferr.zip 136k .z


Hello there

give this a try

GTX970G1-----Darkr.zip 137k .zip file


Darkr.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

make sure the card stable at the above clock then you can push it farther from any OC software


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Good to know you fix the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, bad luck bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they got the Hybrid again so you can replace again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes, that the Max for any Maxwell card.. 1.312v and 440W nothing will help to push the card farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GTX970G1-----Darkr.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Darkr.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> make sure the card stable at the above clock then you can push it farther from any OC software


Cheers, mate! Many thanks! Just did some quick benchmarks and all seems fine. But I will try gaming and see what happens. I got some considerable lower score on Unigine Heaven though (even lower than stock, even though FPS are higher). I know benchmarks are a bit random but does it mean anything?

And again, thanks a lots for your time doing this for the forums


----------



## vilius572

Hi @Mr-Dark I have a 980 classified. According to what you wrote on the first page of this thread, the card is locked to 1.212v? Will modded bios improve overclocking capabilities?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Cheers, mate! Many thanks! Just did some quick benchmarks and all seems fine. But I will try gaming and see what happens. I got some considerable lower score on Unigine Heaven though (even lower than stock, even though FPS are higher). I know benchmarks are a bit random but does it mean anything?
> 
> And again, thanks a lots for your time doing this for the forums


you're welcome.









many thing affect the benchmark score, maybe done a clean install for the driver should fix the problem ?
Quote:


> Hi @Mr-Dark I have a 980 classified. According to what you wrote on the first page of this thread, the card is locked to 1.212v? Will modded bios improve overclocking capabilities?


hello there

yes, its locked to 1.212v, the only way to pass that is EVBOT (hard to find).. modded bios should improve the OC ability even for locked card.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many thing affect the benchmark score, maybe done a clean install for the driver should fix the problem ?
> hello there
> 
> yes, its locked to 1.212v, the only way to pass that is EVBOT (hard to find).. modded bios should improve the OC ability even for locked card.


Just a quick question, this OC is completely safe for a 24/7 usage, right? I mean, temperatures never went above 66-67C on Heaven. Furmark is another thing though (around 75C).


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many thing affect the benchmark score, maybe done a clean install for the driver should fix the problem ?
> hello there
> 
> yes, its locked to 1.212v, the only way to pass that is EVBOT (hard to find).. modded bios should improve the OC ability even for locked card.


That's a shame. Presicion X lets me increase voltage to 1.3v. My card is rev. 2/ 04G-P4-3988-KR but I'm not sure what's the difference between rev 1 and rev 2. Could you tweak my bios a little bit if I post it here?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Just a quick question, this OC is completely safe for a 24/7 usage, right? I mean, temperatures never went above 66-67C on Heaven. Furmark is another thing though (around 75C).


Yes, its safe for sure, nothing Extreme at all.. btw stay away from Furmark








Quote:


> That's a shame. Presicion X lets me increase voltage to 1.3v. My card is rev. 2/ 04G-P4-3988-KR but I'm not sure what's the difference between rev 1 and rev 2. Could you tweak my bios a little bit if I post it here? rolleyes.gif


when you increase the voltage to 1.3v you see higher temp ? higher TDP usage ? higher OC ability ? I think no









for sure i can help with bios


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, its safe for sure, nothing Extreme at all.. btw stay away from Furmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you increase the voltage to 1.3v you see higher temp ? higher TDP usage ? higher OC ability ? I think no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure i can help with bios


Well I haven't tried yet so I can't tell. Here is my bios.

LN2stock.zip 136k .zip file
 Thank you in advance.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, its safe for sure, nothing Extreme at all.. btw stay away from Furmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you increase the voltage to 1.3v you see higher temp ? higher TDP usage ? higher OC ability ? I think no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure i can help with bios


I try to, but I can't resist







Same thing with Prime and my 4690k.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, its safe for sure, nothing Extreme at all.. btw stay away from Furmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you increase the voltage to 1.3v you see higher temp ? higher TDP usage ? higher OC ability ? I think no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure i can help with bios


Take a look at this. I cranked the voltage up to 1.3v and did some gaming, then I turned it down to stock voltage. There is some difference in tdp and temps. Card even started to throttle!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Well I haven't tried yet so I can't tell. Here is my bios.
> 
> LN2stock.zip 136k .zip file
> Thank you in advance.


Give this a try

980Classy---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit &boost off
Quote:


> I try to, but I can't resist tongue.gif Same thing with Prime and my 4690k.


that one Overloaded the vrm, specially with custom bios so avoid it








Quote:


> Take a look at this. I cranked the voltage up to 1.3v and did some gaming, then I turned it down to stock voltage. There is some difference in tdp and temps. Card even started to throttle!


I think the actual voltage not 1.3v as the card at that voltage should be at 70c easily


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Classy---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit &boost off
> that one Overloaded the vrm, specially with custom bios so avoid it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the actual voltage not 1.3v as the card at that voltage should be at 70c easily


That was a current temp (I wasn't doing anything at the moment) My gpu went up to 85c before it started to throttle because I adjusted temp target to 85c







So I'm pretty sure if I leave temp target at stock, temps will go even higher.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> That was a current temp (I wasn't doing anything at the moment) My gpu went up to 85c before it started to throttle because I adjusted temp target to 85c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm pretty sure if I leave temp target at stock, temps will go even higher.


85c is way to high for gtx 980.. use custom fan curve to keep the temp under 80c Max under load to avoid throttle/crash


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 85c is way to high for gtx 980.. use custom fan curve to keep the temp under 80c Max under load to avoid throttle/crash


Usually temps doesn't go that high. 85c was during gaming when voltage was turned up to 1.3v in presicion X


----------



## Dkmack

Well lets see how this FTW does here is the bios from the new card, if you could work your magic on it it would be appreciated









GM200.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## vilius572

@Mr-Dark So here we go, firemark run with your bios. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11123266 The only thing I did to your bios is increased memory to 4ghz instead of 3.7ghz. Did a couple of runs and it looks good to me. I will do some more testing tomorrow and hope that this is stable enough to use daily.







Thank you.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dkmack*
> 
> Figured you all may get a kick out of this, I went to microcenter to swap out my 980 ti ftw for a 980 ti hybrid and i was like awesome the last one in stock in Fairfax VA location, upon picking the box up to put it in the bag I heard stuff moving around inside the box and was like yea lets open this up -
> 
> Seal on box was broke and a bunch of powder was inside the shrink wrap so we proceeded to open it all up and inside was a block of wood and a bottle of carpet fresh.
> 
> They said this was not a returned but brand new stock from evga, me personally I think someone in the store swapped it out and re-shrink wrapped it again because what was funny yesterday the stock said 0 and this morning it said 1 so who knows -
> 
> Glad I did not leave and wait till I got home to open it or they probably never would have believed me.
> 
> Just got another FTW and will wait until new stock comes in and try and swap out again


That's the exact same store I buy all my parts. I think the fact that this particular Micro Center will take ANYTHING back with no questions asked is how things like this happens. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad they have a very easy return policy, but I've returned things in excess of $1k and they didn't even open the box to verify what I was returning.


----------



## Canoekovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> can you give me the last bios i gave to you ? so i can check it so i can improve the bios for yo


Sure, here you go

Colorfulgtx970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

@Mr-Dark

as promised heres some initial results.

still pushing them and havent touched the memory overclock yet, nor have i touched the voltage(no way of reading it until i get my DMM and probe it kit).



im amazed my 69.4% card is able to reach 1500Mhz without flinching. going to keep pushing, so far these cards are beasts and i cant wait to watercool them!


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many thing affect the benchmark score, maybe done a clean install for the driver should fix the problem ?
> hello there
> 
> yes, its locked to 1.212v, the only way to pass that is EVBOT (hard to find).. modded bios should improve the OC ability even for locked card.


Hey Dark,

Where are you getting the info that the 980 classy is locked to 1.212? I have a 980 and can exceed 1.212 via the classy voltage tool. And yes this is verified using a multimeter.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Hey Dark,
> 
> Where are you getting the info that the 980 classy is locked to 1.212? I have a 980 and can exceed 1.212 via the classy voltage tool. And yes this is verified using a multimeter.


He has suggested using the evbot and Classy tool in the past to classy owners for voltage increase. i believe he is refering to voltage increase via the bios being locked.









edit:

heres from a couple pages back.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4110#post_24967662


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dkmack*
> 
> Well lets see how this FTW does here is the bios from the new card, if you could work your magic on it it would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 145k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

980Ti--FTW----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark So here we go, firemark run with your bios. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11123266 The only thing I did to your bios is increased memory to 4ghz instead of 3.7ghz. Did a couple of runs and it looks good to me. I will do some more testing tomorrow and hope that this is stable enough to use daily. thumb.gif Thank you.


Sound good to me bro, Enjoy it








Quote:


> Sure, here you go
> 
> Colorfulgtx970.zip 136k .


Hello

that bios already at the max, 1.212v and more than enough TDP limit.. you can try to push the card farther from any OC software until it crash ?
Quote:


> @MR-DARK
> 
> as promised heres some initial results.
> 
> still pushing them and havent touched the memory overclock yet, nor have i touched the voltage(no way of reading it until i get my DMM and probe it kit).
> 
> im amazed my 69.4% card is able to reach 1500Mhz without flinching. going to keep pushing, so far these cards are beasts and i cant wait to watercool them! thumb.gifbiggrin.gifdevil.gif


Sound very good card's to me, and i see stock memory clock. since the classy has very good memory chip you can push them to 8ghz or more easily









Quote:


> Hey Dark,
> 
> Where are you getting the info that the 980 classy is locked to 1.212? I have a 980 and can exceed 1.212 via the classy voltage tool. And yes this is verified using a multimeter.


Hello, yes its locked to 1.212v from the bios and as @johnd0e you need Evbot or classy tool to push the voltage over 1.212v limit


----------



## Dkmack

This card seems to be taking those setting much better than the last -

Thanks


----------



## ShadowC

Hey MR.Dark, you modded this bios before and i wanna ask you if you can do it again, the thing is that i want to be able to control the volts from say 1.2v to 1.275v in Afterburner, and to be safe just drop the GPU Mhz to 1150, everything else you can leave as it is or if you see something to change to the better then just do it









Manny tnx.

980tiOCMax.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dkmack*
> 
> This card seems to be taking those setting much better than the last -
> 
> Thanks


Glad to hear the card love it








Quote:


> Hey MR.Dark, you modded this bios before and i wanna ask you if you can do it again, the thing is that i want to be able to control the volts from say 1.2v to 1.275v in Afterburner, and to be safe just drop the GPU Mhz to 1150, everything else you can leave as it is or if you see something to change to the better then just do it smile.gif
> 
> Manny tnx.
> 
> 980tiOCMax.zip 147k .z


Hello there

I'm not sure if that will work but give this a try

980tiOC---Volt.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 1.2v up to 1.275v


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Good to know you fix the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, bad luck bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they got the Hybrid again so you can replace again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes, that the Max for any Maxwell card.. 1.312v and 440W nothing will help to push the card farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GTX970G1-----Darkr.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Darkr.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> make sure the card stable at the above clock then you can push it farther from any OC software


Hey Mr Dark.

Did some stress test and gaming too and the OC seems to be stable and fine. Max temp with Heaven was around 66-67 and playing The Division it's around the same with some peaks to 70C. These temps are perfectly fine, right? And thanks again


----------



## thecarguy

@Mr-Dark My 970 SSC can get up to around 1500/4000 with just sliders in Precision X including the max overvolt slider but gpu-z lets me know that its still limited by voltage. I tried boosting up the voltage and TDP with MBT but my results never really seemed to increase voltage or TDP limit. Attached is the stock bios for the card and I really hope you can help fix it.

base.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try copying these settings to your stock bios

gamestable_3.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

@Mr-Dark I recently purchased a pair of GTX 980 Ti xtreme edition GPUs. I looked around but could not find a modded bios for the card on air. If you can will you please mod the bios below to allow for max overclock potential without damage on the stock xtreme coolers. your help would be much appreciated.. What you are doing is amazing. I believe both bios for the cards are identical however I have uploaded both just to be sure. Please PM me with any questions you may have about the request.

GM200_GPU1.zip 146k .zip file


GM200_GPU2.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## evosamurai

the division is really making my hybrid work...temps top out at 65c sometimes


----------



## evosamurai

do u guys think an 850w psu can handle 2 980tis and a custom loop?


----------



## NiGHT1337

Im using a Palit GTX 970 Jetstream on Air

My Original Rom:

GM200PALIT.zip 136k .zip file


ASIC Quality is 74,2%

I tried myself to overclock it with MSI Afterburner
Boost Clock about 1515MHz and 4000 MHz Memory Clock @ 1.25v stable but theres a problem graphic bugs in The Witcher 3 and in GPU-Z PerfCap Reason VRel and Pwr.

Second try was with a custom BIOS stable @ Boost Clock 1531MHz and Memory Clock 4000MHz and 1.26v no graphical bugs in The Witcher 3, GPU-Z PerfCap Reason is only Pwr.

Here is my modded one:

GM200PALITMOD.zip 136k .zip file


Would be happy if theres a way to improve it or make a new BIOS, im not sure maybe i mess it up and it isnt healthy for the card









Thank you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark.
> 
> Did some stress test and gaming too and the OC seems to be stable and fine. Max temp with Heaven was around 66-67 and playing The Division it's around the same with some peaks to 70C. These temps are perfectly fine, right? And thanks again


All fine bro, anything under 80c is fine for daily usage









Enjoy it








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark My 970 SSC can get up to around 1500/4000 with just sliders in Precision X including the max overvolt slider but gpu-z lets me know that its still limited by voltage. I tried boosting up the voltage and TDP with MBT but my results never really seemed to increase voltage or TDP limit. Attached is the stock bios for the card and I really hope you can help fix it. base.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

GTX970-SSC----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash the bios and make sure the card stable at the above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark I recently purchased a pair of GTX 980 Ti xtreme edition GPUs. I looked around but could not find a modded bios for the card on air. If you can will you please mod the bios below to allow for max overclock potential without damage on the stock xtreme coolers. your help would be much appreciated.. What you are doing is amazing. I believe both bios for the cards are identical however I have uploaded both just to be sure. Please PM me with any questions you may have about the request.
> 
> GM200_GPU1.zip 146k .zip file GM200_GPU2.zip 145k .zip file
> Edited by superkyle1721 - Today at 7:53 pm


Hello

give this a try

Xtreme-980Ti-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

both card has same bios so flash that bios for both card & the voltage at 1.255v is good for air cooled card's in SLI we can increase that up to 1.312v but the temp will be out of control









let me know how yo go
Quote:


> the division is really making my hybrid work...temps top out at 65c sometimes


Wow, single card or dual ?
Quote:


> do u guys think an 850w psu can handle 2 980tis and a custom loop?


both OC'd ? if yes then no.. you will be at the limit all the time..
Quote:


> Im using a Palit GTX 970 Jetstream on Air
> 
> My Original Rom: GM200PALIT.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> ASIC Quality is 74,2%
> 
> I tried myself to overclock it with MSI Afterburner
> Boost Clock about 1515MHz and 4000 MHz Memory Clock @ 1.25v stable but theres a problem graphic bugs in The Witcher 3 and in GPU-Z PerfCap Reason VRel and Pwr.
> 
> Second try was with a custom BIOS stable @ Boost Clock 1531MHz and Memory Clock 4000MHz and 1.26v no graphical bugs in The Witcher 3, GPU-Z PerfCap Reason is only Pwr.
> 
> Here is my modded one: GM200PALITMOD.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Would be happy if theres a way to improve it or make a new BIOS, im not sure maybe i mess it up and it isnt healthy for the card rolleyes.gif
> 
> Thank you biggrin.gif


Hello

give this a try

GTX970--Palit---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

By the way the 970 is GM204 not GM200


----------



## evosamurai

Mr Dark that temp is with a single card and its push/pull Division is the only game to do that, sadly cant even max the game out lol, bummed....would a 1000w psu be enough for 2 over locked cards?


----------



## Sycksyde

Mr Dark could you please mod my Gainward reference GTX 980 BIOS to unlock TDP and voltage and also remove 80c throttling feature but leave clocks alone?

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> Mr Dark that temp is with a single card and its push/pull Division is the only game to do that, sadly cant even max the game out lol, bummed....would a 1000w psu be enough for 2 over locked cards?


Yes. 1000w is enough for 2 Ti's at Max OC..sound like division heavy on the gpu








Quote:


> Mr Dark could you please mod my Gainward reference GTX 980 BIOS to unlock TDP and voltage and also remove 80c throttling feature but leave clocks alone?
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .


hello

give this a try

GM204---dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## 1Robert

Quote:


> Hello and Thank You. I'm running EVGA's 970SC in dual SLI (too bad I didn't know it was a handicapped card when I was buying).
> Attached is my BIOS --- using Precision X I can run stable at 1,443MHz with the mem clock at 7,970Mhz.
> 
> EVGA.GTX970SC.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> I would be most grateful if you could help me push this card even higher with a BIOS Mod. Thanks So Much
> 
> Robert
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> EVGA.GTX970SC---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the great work!
> 
> BIOS you sent was at 1,506MHz with my existing setting in Precision X - I ran FireStrike and it passed! However, benchmarks being what they are, the application I use (iRacing) consistently crashed within the first 10 minutes. Nevertheless, I down clocked to 1,480MHz and bumped the memory to 7,900Mhz.
> 
> Thanks _ It's a good world with people like you helping out!
Click to expand...


----------



## illogik76

Hey Mr-Dark,

So I just updated to the latest nvidia drivers and my gpu and gpu ram now downclocks itself when idle and the voltage also goes down when idle. How has updating drivers changed settings in the custom bios you made for me? I didn't think that could happen..

The maximum clocks and volts are still the same as what you set in my bios though.

Also it's been running fine for the last few days now with no problems using the settings in your bios with -10mhz on the core via AB so big thanks again for that


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes. 1000w is enough for 2 Ti's at Max OC..sound like division heavy on the gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM204---dark.zip 137k .zip file


Thanks man, works like a charm except my card downclocks 13mhz at 58c....any idea why?


----------



## Rado3000

Hi Mr-Dark,

can you please mod my BIOS to 1500MHz core and 4000MHz memory. Also when its possible to unlock MAX voltage, power limit and turn off boost. Thanks in advance

EVGA_GTX970_SSC.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## hrockh

hey man, as the guy a couple of posts back, I have a 970 Jetstream on air. Upon flashing his, I was given the error of mismatch.
Nevermind, probably different HW revisions.

Below you can find the original BIOS. I am already running a custom one from a while back, can't remember the changes, let's start from blank. GPU Clock 1494 / Memory 3801.

Thank you!

OriginalBIOS.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## zPhenom

Hello, I'm hoping to get a modified BIOS for my EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified. I was under the impression that these cards are great overclockers and have been somewhat let down so far. I'd like to get the card over 1500 Mhz, which many seem to have no issue with. The card does not have any artifacts when running at 1500 Mhz, but it always seems to have a driver crash after it has been running for a few minutes. Any tips suggestions would be greatly appreciated









Here is the original BIOS:

EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150922.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Thank you for the great work!
> 
> BIOS you sent was at 1,506MHz with my existing setting in Precision X - I ran FireStrike and it passed! However, benchmarks being what they are, the application I use (iRacing) consistently crashed within the first 10 minutes. Nevertheless, I down clocked to 1,480MHz and bumped the memory to 7,900Mhz.
> 
> Thanks _ It's a good world with people like you helping out!


Glad to hear that, Enjoy it








Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> So I just updated to the latest nvidia drivers and my gpu and gpu ram now downclocks itself when idle and the voltage also goes down when idle. How has updating drivers changed settings in the custom bios you made for me? I didn't think that could happen..
> 
> The maximum clocks and volts are still the same as what you set in my bios though.
> 
> Also it's been running fine for the last few days now with no problems using the settings in your bios with -10mhz on the core via AB so big thanks again for that smile.gif


Hello

the driver will never change bios setting but sound like the old driver has High performance enabled on the power plan..

let me know if you need to adjust the bios to -10mhz so no need to use MSI AB at all








Quote:


> Thanks man, works like a charm except my card downclocks 13mhz at 58c....any idea why?


That's fine, if you need to fix the throttle problem we should use stable core clock/voltage to avoid that, example 1405/1.28v ?
Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> can you please mod my BIOS to 1500MHz core and 4000MHz memory. Also when its possible to unlock MAX voltage, power limit and turn off boost. Thanks in advance
> 
> EVGA_GTX970_SSC.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

give this a try

EVGA_GTX970_SSC------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> hey man, as the guy a couple of posts back, I have a 970 Jetstream on air. Upon flashing his, I was given the error of mismatch.
> Nevermind, probably different HW revisions.
> 
> Below you can find the original BIOS. I am already running a custom one from a while back, can't remember the changes, let's start from blank. GPU Clock 1494 / Memory 3801.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> OriginalBIOS.zip 137k .zip file


Hey there

give this a try

Jetstream970-------Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1493mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Hello, I'm hoping to get a modified BIOS for my EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified. I was under the impression that these cards are great overclockers and have been somewhat let down so far. I'd like to get the card over 1500 Mhz, which many seem to have no issue with. The card does not have any artifacts when running at 1500 Mhz, but it always seems to have a driver crash after it has been running for a few minutes. Any tips suggestions would be greatly appreciated smile.gif
> 
> Here is the original BIOS:
> 
> EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150922.zip


hello there

give this a try

EVGA.GTX980T-classy---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

the card should pull 1.212v only while you can increase the voltage from Evga classified Tool or Evga precisionX


----------



## zPhenom

Quote:


> hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> EVGA.GTX980T-classy---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> the card should pull 1.212v only while you can increase the voltage from Evga classified Tool or Evga precisionX


Thanks for the quick reply! I tried your BIOS, but unfortunately the driver crashed within a few seconds of starting 3dMark Firestrike. This persisted even after increasing the voltage through PrecisionX. Once again, there were no artifacts and temperatures stayed low (fans on 100%), but the driver would consistently crash. My understanding is that if the driver is crashing, it is more likely to be a software problem. Artifacts on screen tend to result from instabilities in the hardware itself. Please correct me if I'm wrong. If this is true, I'm sure my card can get over 1500 Mhz, I just need to find a sweet spot with the BIOS.


----------



## illogik76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> the driver will never change bios setting but sound like the old driver has High performance enabled on the power plan..
> 
> let me know if you need to adjust the bios to -10mhz so no need to use MSI AB at all


Hey Mr-Dark,

I use AB for the custom fan profile thing as well so unless you're able to change that in the bios also then I'll still be using AB even if you mod the bios to be -10 on the gpu.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zPhenom*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! I tried your BIOS, but unfortunately the driver crashed within a few seconds of starting 3dMark Firestrike. This persisted even after increasing the voltage through PrecisionX. Once again, there were no artifacts and temperatures stayed low (fans on 100%), but the driver would consistently crash. My understanding is that if the driver is crashing, it is more likely to be a software problem. Artifacts on screen tend to result from instabilities in the hardware itself. Please correct me if I'm wrong. If this is true, I'm sure my card can get over 1500 Mhz, I just need to find a sweet spot with the BIOS.


hello

driver crash is instability not driver problem.. sound like your card hit the wall at 1500mhz.. try -10 or -20mhz from MSI AB ?
Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> I use AB for the custom fan profile thing as well so unless you're able to change that in the bios also then I'll still be using AB even if you mod the bios to be -10 on the gpu. smile.gif


Sure i can, upload the current bios so i can adjust it for yo


----------



## NiGHT1337

Thanks Mr-Dark, your custom Bios runs perfect







!!

stable 1531 MHz and 4005 Memory without any problems!


----------



## illogik76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure i can, upload the current bios so i can adjust it for yo


Oh nice







In that case here you go, here is the bios:

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


This is my current custom fan curve, if you can copy that as the default fan curve that would be awesome. Also don;t forget the -10mhz from the core







Thanks a lot


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiGHT1337*
> 
> Thanks Mr-Dark, your custom Bios runs perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> stable 1531 MHz and 4005 Memory without any problems!


Glad to hear that! Enjoy it








Quote:


> Oh nice smile.gif In that case here you go, here is the bios: GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> This is my current custom fan curve, if you can copy that as the default fan curve that would be awesome. Also don;t forget the -10mhz from the core smile.gif Thanks a lot smile.gif


Sure,here yo go

GM200---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1493mhz & your custom fan curve


----------



## illogik76

Awesome thanks! Will try it now


----------



## MaFi0s0

Hi, I would like more performance and I dont care about warranty.

GM200MaFi0s0.zip 147k .zip file


If you can, could you please turn down the pump.

EVGA 980ti hybrid 6GB VRAM

+100 core and +50 memory are the current max stable limits.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GTX980----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 7.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> you can push it up to 1.312v but Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage, i see the max 1.28v after that its extra heat only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of us can do that, Angel74 have good skill on Maxwell bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello


Thanks man. Was able to get all the way up to 1600mhz on the core and 8ghz on the memory with this bios (stable). Was able to push it a bit further in benchmarks but was not stable for full time use.


----------



## illogik76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Core clock 1493mhz & your custom fan curve


All working perfectly, thanks


----------



## Thoir

Hi I just got a used EVGA GTX 970 SSC and started benching and noticed it was throttling down after some research I found out the power limit is not done well by evga to get the full power out of this card so I am here now lol. my ASIC is 78.7% I am looking for a good OC so I can get the most out of this card suggestions?


----------



## Sycksyde

Edit: nvm


----------



## xator

Hi Mr-Dark,

Here's my ASUS GTX 980Ti Matrix's Bios. I hope you can do your magic with it to "unlock its potential".

Thanks 

980TiMatrixl.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## tinnyskillz

@Mr-Dark

Can you mod my bios for me? I want to maximize my cards performance, no throttling, without adding so much heat. It's a *Zotac ZT-90101-10P GeForce GTX 970*. I'm *air cooled* btw.

I want it to be:

*Unlocked* (not sure what this does actually, but judging by other comments, it's the way to go)
*No Boost* (that is, if turning off boost is better. Reading the comments in this thread suggest it is)

*Core= 1463mhz
Memory= 3953mhz which i believe is 1978mhz in gpu-z*

*TDP*= Default, but if you have to modify it, less than 330 watts. My 970's temps was over 80c when i previously had my bios modded by someone else, to 330 watts. So higher than the default but not too high.

*Power Limit*= 115-120 i guess. Anything over the default, but not too high (like 126 which i had before, but i believe caused my card to overheat, alongside TDP) because i get PWR in gpu-z pefcap, but i think too high would push my temps over 80c. I want to stay a few degrees under 80c if it's possible.

*Voltage= Default*, or whatever you feel would be good without adding too much heat.

Thank You









*not sure if this is important, but my asic is 69.9%, 2x 6pin. and I have a EVGA 80+ bronze 500 watt power supply in my rig.

tinnyskillzdefaultbiosGM204.rom.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## SkippyDogg

Hi Mr-Dark

I have a MSI 970 Gaming and would like to be able to achieve its full potential. I can reach core 1550 core before throttling so may I have a BIOS with Core clock 1531mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off? Thanks!

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## NeeqOne

Hello Mr-Dark,

Can you please make a custom bios for my evga 980TI HydroCopper. I'd like one that has 1.281v under load and a variable power target of 350 to 425w.

Here is my original BIOS:

HydroCopperBios.zip 152k .zip file
 file.

Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## curtixman

Greetings Mr-Dark and thank you in advance.

I have a GTX 980 Ti Hybrid which seems to perform and OC quite well.

As it is now, on the stock BIOS it is difficult to say what is stable but I have been running the following without anything significantly indicating a problem for some time;

Core +83 = 1445 ish
Mem +380 = 3888

At the above settings it keeps around 73C (63C stock) after an hour or so load and is maxing out on power and voltage

I have attached some pics of Heaven 4K Ultra running and Afterburner settings with GPU-Z in the forground.



Stock BIOS:

curtixman.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## dickincorp

Ive searched a bit ( not a ton ) but it seems i have an odd board? Anywho.
Would someone be willing to unlock my Asus Strix 960 4gb? im looking for all the bells and whistles, but also good stability (8-10 hour high resolution if thats at all possiable)








Thank you very much !

ASUSGTX960DirectCUIIIOC.gif 24k .gif file


GM206.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

I've got a couple questions. Mr dark was kind enough to mod a bios for my xtreme 980tis. When I flashed them the core clock worked great but the memory was artifacting. After teaching myself how to mod the bios I went in and back down the memory to 7400Mhz and bumped up the core to around 5019 which is one click down from my max stable bios flash. Now with that said the Samsung memory used for the xtreme are suppose to make use of tighter timings and be better at the same clock however they overclock like absolute garbage. Upon reading up on it it seems the Samsung memory scales very nice with increased voltage. My bios voltage is locked at a constant 1.255V per the bios change. Is this the same voltage used by the memory also or is there a way in increase memory voltage without changing core voltage. I'm pretty sure there isn't but just want to make sure.

I also want to alter the bios a bit to allow for stock voltage and stock clocks for use when folding. I want to do my part to help but can't afford to burn up 2 980tis in the process lol.

My guess is the best way to do this is to have a stock bios that is setup with an increased voltage slider to allow me to overclock to the same values I am using now. That way I can have a profile set to achieve max overclock and when ready to fold overnight set to default. Or is there a better way to achieve snag I want?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC2Steven

Hello guys, i have a MSI 970 gaming , i would like and thank so much if MrDark would mod my bios for me.
i did read the topic, what am i looking for to mod bios is , like any person modding its bios, getting the max stable core and mem clock.
i did read the topic, what am i looking for in terms of changes are :
-getting max safe voltage for card (i think it is 1.275 dunno if 1.300 may be viable or suggestable)
-getting the max usable tdp
-continue getting Max oc clocks via afterburner, i mean, i don't need to have the max set over the bios table, for now, till i would have see how stable the card is.

the card at stock bios was doing 1550/8400 on firestrike and heaven.
im trying some modded bios but for some reason i have few improvements/no improvements and less stable card/clocks even by the 1.25 > 1.275 jump. I would allow somebody more expert to help me in this if he got time for it.
this is my msi 970 gaming stock bios:

MSI.GTX970.4096.150108.zip 136k .zip file

EDIT:
i explain what i mean for instability, with some bios i had try in some way i used to be able to bench 1575/8600 on firestrike and heaven, and clocks were always full stable, now i prefere to touch as less as i can by my own anymore, you can see in the post benchmark screenshot:
core clock looks reach max 1548, while during full bench stay at 1535, during a part of bench downclocks to 1524??? the card does almost some artifacts at 1535 /8200 while i had just a bit more artifacts on 1550//8400 before bios mod, im sure i did some mistake by copying parameters but really, the 2 bios, one which i copied values from and the one i made looks identic.....
i talked in a forum with a 970 owner which bench his 970 at 8100 memory 1670(???) core clock, he told me MrDark modded his bios XD


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hey Mr.Dark , this i need your help with something you made me a bios with 1531 Mhz Core Clock, 4000Mhz Memory clock and 1.28V , i would be glad if you would lower the voltage to 1.250V rest the same settings..my temps are very lower now because i applied arctic MX-4 to my gpu, previously i had arctic silver 5 and before that gigabyte company paste ... thank a bunch man

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## kgtuning

Once I get my water blocks for my 970 FTW's I'll be asking for a bios... Seems Mr dark is the man to ask for one.


----------



## johnd0e

man, mr-dark is going to have a lot of catching up to do when he gets back.


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> man, mr-dark is going to have a lot of catching up to do when he gets back.


XDDD this happen almost in every sector when you do something really good so every people don't want other people help but yours. Full Quote on your thinking anyways.


----------



## flyer57

Mr-Dark, I hope all is well, haven't see you in a few days.
Update, as always with your modded bios all is great.
I saw the you tried to set up sliding voltage for one of the GTX 980ti. I never saw weather that worked or not. But I was wondering if you could do that for me. Some of the games I played are not that demanding. Seems a waste to run it at high voltage for no reason. But others demand quite a bit more. And the only way to the change the voltage settings is to reflash the bios of both cards.
So I would like to see if you could set up both cards to go from 1.4v to 1.75v. If it doesn't work I can always reflash to stock for a while I guess.
Again thanks very much for all you done for me and many others.

card1----Dark1.zip 146k .zip file


Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## curtixman

Hi,
Can someone point me at the guide to flash one of these modified BIOS's?


----------



## flyer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curtixman*
> 
> Hi,
> Can someone point me at the guide to flash one of these modified BIOS's?


Go to page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Mr-Dark

sorry guy's will back to all today.. i'm busy in this life ☺


----------



## MACH1NE

gday buddy could you plz do ur magic with this bios im after max overclock with zero throttle, i have a evga 980ti classy.

GM200.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## amptechnow

Mr-Dark awesome thread. Many thanks for your hard work. Has a bios been done for msi g6 golden edition i can copy? or maybe a regular msi g6 that performs well? im hitting 1557 core right now at like 50 degrees but feel the card has more in her but the voltage stops at 1.237(i think). or if its easier to just mod mine for me that would be great to and very much appreciated. i know you are busy so i am happy to mod myself if theres a similar one i can look at to copy. thanks in advance for any help or direction you can provide.

MSI980ti_stock.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## zipzop

Is there a MSI gtx960 gaming 2g buried somewhere in this thread? Actually my card is a MSI 100 million edition but pretty sure they are the same card with a different color scheme + back plate

GM206.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## jukula

Can someboby tell me how to edit idle voltage in GTX980 Ti bios?


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jukula*
> 
> Can someboby tell me how to edit idle voltage in GTX980 Ti bios?


Just a guess you might have power management mode is set to "performance" in Nvidia control panel. Set global setting to "adaptive" and any specific program to "performance"


----------



## jukula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Just a guess you might have power management mode is set to "performance" in Nvidia control panel. Set global setting to "adaptive" and any specific program to "performance"


It's in adaptive mode. The card idles normally to 0.843v and 135mhz but i'd just like to try something lover than that


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Is there a MSI gtx960 gaming 2g buried somewhere in this thread? Actually my card is a MSI 100 million edition but pretty sure they are the same card with a different color scheme + back plate
> 
> GM206.zip 136k .zip file


Quoting my previous post here. I found a MSI 960 2g BIOS modded by Mr-Dark on page 178

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/1770

I compared the 2 BIOS's in maxwell tweaker and the BIOS version matches, so is it safe to flash that BIOS to my card?. (My stock BIOS on the left and Mr-Darks modded one on the right)

Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Hi, I would like more performance and I dont care about warranty.
> 
> GM200MaFi0s0.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you can, could you please turn down the pump.
> 
> EVGA 980ti hybrid 6GB VRAM
> 
> +100 core and +50 memory are the current max stable limits.


Hello there

give this a try

Evga980Ti-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Thanks man. Was able to get all the way up to 1600mhz on the core and 8ghz on the memory with this bios (stable). Was able to push it a bit further in benchmarks but was not stable for full time use.


Nice! glad to hear that








Quote:


> All working perfectly, thanks smile.gifthumb.gif


Enjoy it bro








Quote:


> Hi I just got a used EVGA GTX 970 SSC and started benching and noticed it was throttling down after some research I found out the power limit is not done well by evga to get the full power out of this card so I am here now lol. my ASIC is 78.7% I am looking for a good OC so I can get the most out of this card suggestions?


Hello there

Upload the stock bios so i can help you there








Quote:


> Edit: nvm


No hate bro








Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> Here's my ASUS GTX 980Ti Matrix's Bios. I hope you can do your magic with it to "unlock its potential".
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 980TiMatrixl.zip


Hello there

give this a try

Asus980Ti--Matrix----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Can you mod my bios for me? I want to maximize my cards performance, no throttling, without adding so much heat. It's a Zotac ZT-90101-10P GeForce GTX 970. I'm air cooled btw.
> 
> I want it to be:
> 
> Unlocked (not sure what this does actually, but judging by other comments, it's the way to go)
> No Boost (that is, if turning off boost is better. Reading the comments in this thread suggest it is)
> 
> Core= 1463mhz
> Memory= 3953mhz which i believe is 1978mhz in gpu-z
> 
> TDP= Default, but if you have to modify it, less than 330 watts. My 970's temps was over 80c when i previously had my bios modded by someone else, to 330 watts. So higher than the default but not too high.
> 
> Power Limit= 115-120 i guess. Anything over the default, but not too high (like 126 which i had before, but i believe caused my card to overheat, alongside TDP) because i get PWR in gpu-z pefcap, but i think too high would push my temps over 80c. I want to stay a few degrees under 80c if it's possible.
> 
> Voltage= Default, or whatever you feel would be good without adding too much heat.
> 
> Thank You smile.gif
> 
> *not sure if this is important, but my asic is 69.9%, 2x 6pin. and I have a EVGA 80+ bronze 500 watt power supply in my rig.
> 
> tinnyskillzdefaultbiosGM204.rom.zip


Hello

here is what you ask for

Zotac970-------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1468mhz & 3953mhz memory & 1.212v & 120% TDP from the bios & boost off
Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark
> 
> I have a MSI 970 Gaming and would like to be able to achieve its full potential. I can reach core 1550 core before throttling so may I have a BIOS with Core clock 1531mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off? Thanks! GM204.zip 136k .zip f


Hello there

here is what you ask for

MSI970--Gaming----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


match 100% what you ask for








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> Can you please make a custom bios for my evga 980TI HydroCopper. I'd like one that has 1.281v under load and a variable power target of 350 to 425w.
> 
> Here is my original BIOS: HydroCopperBios.zip 152k .zip file file.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.


Hello there

here is what you ask for

HydroCopper------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & 350W @100% and 425W @121% & boost off

Next reply for the rest


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Greetings Mr-Dark and thank you in advance.
> 
> I have a GTX 980 Ti Hybrid which seems to perform and OC quite well.
> 
> As it is now, on the stock BIOS it is difficult to say what is stable but I have been running the following without anything significantly indicating a problem for some time;
> 
> Core +83 = 1445 ish
> Mem +380 = 3888
> 
> At the above settings it keeps around 73C (63C stock) after an hour or so load and is maxing out on power and voltage
> 
> I have attached some pics of Heaven 4K Ultra running and Afterburner settings with GPU-Z in the forground.
> 
> Stock BIOS: curtixman.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

GTX980Ti----Hybrid.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Ive searched a bit ( not a ton ) but it seems i have an odd board? Anywho.
> Would someone be willing to unlock my Asus Strix 960 4gb? im looking for all the bells and whistles, but also good stability (8-10 hour high resolution if thats at all possiable) smile.gif
> Thank you very much !
> 
> ASUSGTX960DirectCUIIIOC.gif 24k .gif file
> 
> GM206.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

Gtx960--Strix---Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> I've got a couple questions. Mr dark was kind enough to mod a bios for my xtreme 980tis. When I flashed them the core clock worked great but the memory was artifacting. After teaching myself how to mod the bios I went in and back down the memory to 7400Mhz and bumped up the core to around 5019 which is one click down from my max stable bios flash. Now with that said the Samsung memory used for the xtreme are suppose to make use of tighter timings and be better at the same clock however they overclock like absolute garbage. Upon reading up on it it seems the Samsung memory scales very nice with increased voltage. My bios voltage is locked at a constant 1.255V per the bios change. Is this the same voltage used by the memory also or is there a way in increase memory voltage without changing core voltage. I'm pretty sure there isn't but just want to make sure.
> 
> I also want to alter the bios a bit to allow for stock voltage and stock clocks for use when folding. I want to do my part to help but can't afford to burn up 2 980tis in the process lol.
> 
> My guess is the best way to do this is to have a stock bios that is setup with an increased voltage slider to allow me to overclock to the same values I am using now. That way I can have a profile set to achieve max overclock and when ready to fold overnight set to default. Or is there a better way to achieve snag I want?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello

We don't have voltage control for the memory.. its the luck when it come to memory OC then the chip brand..

the card should IDLE at low clock as stock bios, just make sure power setting in Nvidia driver at Adaptive not high Performance..
Quote:


> Hello guys, i have a MSI 970 gaming , i would like and thank so much if MrDark would mod my bios for me.
> i did read the topic, what am i looking for to mod bios is , like any person modding its bios, getting the max stable core and mem clock.
> i did read the topic, what am i looking for in terms of changes are :
> -getting max safe voltage for card (i think it is 1.275 dunno if 1.300 may be viable or suggestable)
> -getting the max usable tdp
> -continue getting Max oc clocks via afterburner, i mean, i don't need to have the max set over the bios table, for now, till i would have see how stable the card is.
> 
> the card at stock bios was doing 1550/8400 on firestrike and heaven.
> im trying some modded bios but for some reason i have few improvements/no improvements and less stable card/clocks even by the 1.25 > 1.275 jump. I would allow somebody more expert to help me in this if he got time for it.
> this is my msi 970 gaming stock bios:
> MSI.GTX970.4096.150108.zip 136k .zip file
> EDIT:
> i explain what i mean for instability, with some bios i had try in some way i used to be able to bench 1575/8600 on firestrike and heaven, and clocks were always full stable, now i prefere to touch as less as i can by my own anymore, you can see in the post benchmark screenshot:
> core clock looks reach max 1548, while during full bench stay at 1535, during a part of bench downclocks to 1524??? the card does almost some artifacts at 1535 /8200 while i had just a bit more artifacts on 1550//8400 before bios mod, im sure i did some mistake by copying parameters but really, the 2 bios, one which i copied values from and the one i made looks identic.....
> i talked in a forum with a 970 owner which bench his 970 at 8100 memory 1670(???) core clock, he told me MrDark modded his bios XD


Hello there

Sound like you have a strong card there, here is Ultimate bios for that card

MSI.GTX970--Stronge--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & 8200mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

make sure the card stable at the above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Hey Mr.Dark , this i need your help with something you made me a bios with 1531 Mhz Core Clock, 4000Mhz Memory clock and 1.28V , i would be glad if you would lower the voltage to 1.250V rest the same settings..my temps are very lower now because i applied arctic MX-4 to my gpu, previously i had arctic silver 5 and before that gigabyte company paste ... thank a bunch man
> GM204.zip


Hello there

Here is what you ask for

Giga980---1.250v.zip 138k .zip file

Quote:


> Once I get my water blocks for my 970 FTW's I'll be asking for a bios... Seems Mr dark is the man to ask for one.


Sure, let me know once you're ready








Quote:


> man, mr-dark is going to have a lot of catching up to do when he gets back.


Ya, around 30m to finish all bios's request








Quote:


> XDDD this happen almost in every sector when you do something really good so every people don't want other people help but yours. Full Quote on your thinking anyways.


The first time that happen here..XD








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, I hope all is well, haven't see you in a few days.
> Update, as always with your modded bios all is great.
> I saw the you tried to set up sliding voltage for one of the GTX 980ti. I never saw weather that worked or not. But I was wondering if you could do that for me. Some of the games I played are not that demanding. Seems a waste to run it at high voltage for no reason. But others demand quite a bit more. And the only way to the change the voltage settings is to reflash the bios of both cards.
> So I would like to see if you could set up both cards to go from 1.4v to 1.75v. If it doesn't work I can always reflash to stock for a while I guess.
> Again thanks very much for all you done for me and many others.
> 
> card1----Dark1.zip 146k .zip file
> Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

I'm back bro









if you mean why the card pull 1.275v in not demanding games, the drive force the card for that also that give you stable frametime.. Trust me its the best for the card to stay at Max clock to avoid stutter/fps drop..

but if you want a lower voltage i can try.. let me know the right number as you say 1.4v and 1.75v








Quote:


> gday buddy could you plz do ur magic with this bios im after max overclock with zero throttle, i have a evga 980ti classy.
> 
> GM200.zip


Hello

give this a try

Evga980Ti--Classy.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v (1.212v effective ) & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Mr-Dark awesome thread. Many thanks for your hard work. Has a bios been done for msi g6 golden edition i can copy? or maybe a regular msi g6 that performs well? im hitting 1557 core right now at like 50 degrees but feel the card has more in her but the voltage stops at 1.237(i think). or if its easier to just mod mine for me that would be great to and very much appreciated. i know you are busy so i am happy to mod myself if theres a similar one i can look at to copy. thanks in advance for any help or direction you can provide. MSI980ti_stock.zip 146k .


Hello there

give this a try

MSI980ti_______Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

we can push it for 1.28v if you can keep it under 80c








Quote:


> Is there a MSI gtx960 gaming 2g buried somewhere in this thread? Actually my card is a MSI 100 million edition but pretty sure they are the same card with a different color scheme + back plate
> GM206.zip 136k


Hello

give this a try

MSI960-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Just a guess you might have power management mode is set to "performance" in Nvidia control panel. Set global setting to "adaptive" and any specific program to "performance"


^^ This


----------



## tinnyskillz

Thanks @Mr-Dark. When i tried to nvflash my bios i get errors. "verify bios sig failed", "bcrt error certificate 2.0 verification failed", and "bios cert 2.0 verification error, update aborted".

What should i do?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> Thanks @Mr-Dark. When i tried to nvflash my bios i get errors. "verify bios sig failed", "bcrt error certificate 2.0 verification failed", and "bios cert 2.0 verification error, update aborted".
> 
> What should i do?


easy bro, use latest version from that thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI960-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)


Thanks! It works.. I mod my own stock BIOS and boosted power limit to 125% which gave me a value of 162000(162watts?) in MaxwellTweaker. But in your BIOS, the power limit is 106% but a value of 180000(180watts)...I guess that's due to the voltage increase? I'm up from 1.243v to 1.250v now


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Thanks! It works.. I mod my own stock BIOS and boosted power limit to 125% which gave me a value of 162000(162watts?) in MaxwellTweaker. But in your BIOS, the power limit is 106% but a value of 180000(180watts)...I guess that's due to the voltage increase? I'm up from 1.243v to 1.250v now


Hello

I just set that for 100% slider, so no need to adjust the TDP slider anymore










and yes 16.2k is 162w


----------



## Dkmack

GM200.zip 145k .zip file


Back again and finally swapped out and got a Evga 980TI Hybrid - could you work some magic for me and see what we can get on this card -

Thanks again


----------



## 100cotton

Hey Mr. Dark, just looking to have the voltage and power unlocked on for my MSI 970 bios. I can still do the clocks myself.

GM204Cotton.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## SC2Steven

EDIT: WRONG post doublepost, im sorry


----------



## Thoir

Here is my stock Bios see what you can do and I will report back

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Evga980Ti--Classy.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v (1.212v effective ) & higher TDP limit & boost off


Mr Dark, Could you explain why on some Classy cards you have put the voltage up to 1.28V while on others you left it at 1.212v? Can the voltage be adjusted to 1.28V on the Classy cards?


----------



## Madmaxneo

@DeathAngel74 Is it possible to mod the bios you already sent me so that I can set my card back to the original default settings but still have the ability to reach the OC numbers I have now? The reason for this is one single game, Ashes of the Singularity. I am getting really crappy performance with my card along with crashes every so often. Apparently this game does not like OC'd cards as that has been a big problem in the past with this game. Also if DeathAngle74 is not around maybe @Mr-Dark can take a look at the bios


----------



## amptechnow

Thank you very much for the msi golden edition bios Mr-Dark. Going to give it a try now. Did not expect it so quick, very much appreciated!

EDIT/UPDATE: I am very impressed. bios works great. got one of my highest scores in firestrike without even touching or opening afterburner. temps stayed at 50 degrees. going to see how far i can push it, then i might take you up on that offer to bump voltage to 1.28


----------



## amptechnow

modded bios got me 1581 on core and 4000 on mem at 56 degrees and a 9751 score in firestrike extreme 1.1 heres the link to score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11227716? time to see if i can break 1600 core


----------



## Cannonkill

can someone explain how the fan curve in the Maxwell editor works plz bec i cant get to work how i want it
Edit: nm got it


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Evga980Ti-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thanks









It is working but not stable so i will turn down the clock.


----------



## SC2Steven

MrDark really thank you so much, im trying out the bios u modded for me, it's simply crazy......
I already tried another modded bios, with that one, using firestrike(forget global score i have i5 haswell stock 3.8) to compare, i was doing like 13.600-13.65
0 when able to bench at 1575 8600 like i said in the first reply.
Artifacts on the card, before was starting not frequently at 1532-8200 may say rarely, going for harder artifact on 1544-8200/8300 and always used to reboot multiply to get any 1556+/8200+ clocks benchmark.
Now, the cards hold the same max 59°C temperatures, it does 13.700 GS on firestrike on 1556/8400 by not even let see me a single artifact in the FULL benchmark, it goes smooth like a candy guy on the sea river....
It does not jump up and down of clocks like the SS show, it's amazing, fantastic, dunno what to say, after several days or weeks of testing ill pull back to tell till the card now could go. Thank you.


----------



## MaFi0s0

The new BIOS is not as good for some reason.
Old Stock: 1531core 3505mem = stable ofc.
Old OC: 1631core 3555mem = stable
New Bios: 1500core 3700mem = unstable
New Bios downclocked: 1500core 3505mem = glitches

I must underclock it to 1400core for it to be stable


----------



## flyer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm back bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you mean why the card pull 1.275v in not demanding games, the drive force the card for that also that give you stable frametime.. Trust me its the best for the card to stay at Max clock to avoid stutter/fps drop..
> 
> but if you want a lower voltage i can try.. let me know the right number as you say 1.24v and 1.275v


I'm sorry Mr. dark, I am not good at explained things to you.
Right now I can change the core clock up or down whatever I feel like as long as it doesn't blue screen. But I'm stuck with the same voltage. Which is fine if I'm running at higher core clock. But some of the programs and/or games demand very little out of the video cards. So I hate to flog my video cards at high voltage even though I've dropped the core clock to 1400 MHz.
So can you set it up so I can use the voltage slider to raise and lower the voltage as needed,may be 1.24 V to 1.275 V on the slider? Or whatever you think would work the best.
Because as it stands now, if I want to change the voltage. I have to reflash the bios, if I'm going to be running at a lower core clock.

Of course you realize if you can do this, I will never be bothering you again lol. Maybe









card1----Dark1.zip 146k .zip file


Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark


----------



## NeeqOne

Hi Mr-Dark, thanks for the modded bios. It works excellently.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dkmack*
> 
> GM200.zip 145k .zip file
> 
> 
> Back again and finally swapped out and got a Evga 980TI Hybrid - could you work some magic for me and see what we can get on this card -
> 
> Thanks again


Hello

Give this a try

Evga980ti--Hybrid------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Hey Mr. Dark, just looking to have the voltage and power unlocked on for my MSI 970 bios. I can still do the clocks myself.
> 
> GM204Cotton.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Thanks! thumb.gif


Hello there

here is what you ask for

MSI970----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Voltage up to 1.275v & TDP up to 144%..
Quote:


> Here is my stock Bios see what you can do and I will report back GM204.zip 1


Sure, give this a try

GM204--Evga---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Mr Dark, Could you explain why on some Classy cards you have put the voltage up to 1.28V while on others you left it at 1.212v? Can the voltage be adjusted to 1.28V on the Classy cards?


Hello

since the classy is locked to 1.212v from the bios, I set the voltage to 1.28v in the bios so if the user try the Classy Tool to push the voltage farther it will work.. keep in mind some report the classy tool work even with 1.212v limit from the bios..

I just do that to stay away from any problems with classy tool








Quote:


> @DeathAngel74 Is it possible to mod the bios you already sent me so that I can set my card back to the original default settings but still have the ability to reach the OC numbers I have now? The reason for this is one single game, Ashes of the Singularity. I am getting really crappy performance with my card along with crashes every so often. Apparently this game does not like OC'd cards as that has been a big problem in the past with this game. Also if DeathAngle74 is not around maybe @Mr-Dark can take a look at the bios


Hello

Sure, I can do it for you.. drop the stock bios here and the last stable setting so i can help








Quote:


> Thank you very much for the msi golden edition bios Mr-Dark. Going to give it a try now. Did not expect it so quick, very much appreciated!
> 
> EDIT/UPDATE: I am very impressed. bios works great. got one of my highest scores in firestrike without even touching or opening afterburner. temps stayed at 50 degrees. going to see how far i can push it, then i might take you up on that offer to bump voltage to 1.28
> Edited by amptechnow - Today at 4:07 am


Glad to hear that bro. its strong card!








Quote:


> modded bios got me 1581 on core and 4000 on mem at 56 degrees and a 9751 score in firestrike extreme 1.1 heres the link to score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11227716? time to see if i can break 1600 core


Under the water ? Not Air cooled right ?

beast score mate..
Quote:


> can someone explain how the fan curve in the Maxwell editor works plz bec i cant get to work how i want it
> Edit: nm got it
> Edited by Cannonk


Still need help bro ?
Quote:


> The new BIOS is not as good for some reason.
> Old Stock: 1531core 3505mem = stable ofc.
> Old OC: 1631core 3555mem = stable
> New Bios: 1500core 3700mem = unstable
> New Bios downclocked: 1500core 3505mem = glitches
> 
> I must underclock it to 1400core for it to be stable
> Edited by MaFi0s0 - Today at 6:02 am


Hello

Are you sure the stock bios stable at 1531/3500 ? NO throttle ? try -10mhz from MSi AB with my bios ?
Quote:


> MrDark really thank you so much, im trying out the bios u modded for me, it's simply crazy......
> I already tried another modded bios, with that one, using firestrike(forget global score i have i5 haswell stock 3.8) to compare, i was doing like 13.600-13.65
> 0 when able to bench at 1575 8600 like i said in the first reply.
> Artifacts on the card, before was starting not frequently at 1532-8200 may say rarely, going for harder artifact on 1544-8200/8300 and always used to reboot multiply to get any 1556+/8200+ clocks benchmark.
> Now, the cards hold the same max 59°C temperatures, it does 13.700 GS on firestrike on 1556/8400 by not even let see me a single artifact in the FULL benchmark, it goes smooth like a candy guy on the sea river....
> It does not jump up and down of clocks like the SS show, it's amazing, fantastic, dunno what to say, after several days or weeks of testing ill pull back to tell till the card now could go. Thank you.


Glad to hear that bro, my bios push the card to the limit and keep the clock smooth under load, So no Fps drop/Stutter









Enjoy it and keep testing until you find the max stable clock








Quote:


> I'm sorry Mr. dark, I am not good at explained things to you.
> Right now I can change the core clock up or down whatever I feel like as long as it doesn't blue screen. But I'm stuck with the same voltage. Which is fine if I'm running at higher core clock. But some of the programs and/or games demand very little out of the video cards. So I hate to flog my video cards at high voltage even though I've dropped the core clock to 1400 MHz.
> So can you set it up so I can use the voltage slider to raise and lower the voltage as needed,may be 1.24 V to 1.275 V on the slider? Or whatever you think would work the best.
> Because as it stands now, if I want to change the voltage. I have to reflash the bios, if I'm going to be running at a lower core clock.
> 
> Of course you realize if you can do this, I will never be bothering you again lol. Maybe biggrin.gif
> card1----Dark1.zip 146k .zip file Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 15


Understand you now bro, here yo go

980Tis-------Dark.zip 298k .zip file


Dark.zip (298k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 1.22v at stock and the slider work Up to 1.275v.. let me know how yo go









feel free to ask if you want something









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Mr-Dark


Cheers mate, 970s @ 1506/8000.. also the temp very good but how you can hold on the noise ?









also some Firestrike will be good, I think you will break 25k as graphic score








Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark, thanks for the modded bios. It works excellently. smile.gif


Glad to hear that bro, Enjoy it


----------



## DeathAngel74

11x Thermaltake Riing 12 LED's=more noise, lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 11x Thermaltake Riing 12 LED's=more noise, lol


lol, how the Ring fan's with yo ? Good ? thinking about changing the Corsair sp/af in my case to Ring fan's from Thermaltake..


----------



## tinnyskillz

Thank you Mr-Dark. I successfully flashed my bios. I'm not sure if it's normal, but now the power limit slider in afterburner. Only goes up to 102%. My gpu overheats again, but i haven'seen a game like assassins creed synicate, reach 80c. At least not yet. If it reached 65c on stock bios. On your bios it will reach about 75c. I don't get PWR in gpu-z perfcap, nearly as much as before. I know that no PWR is ideal, but my tdp on my gpu is so sensitive. Any higher, it would push my temps over 80c. I will continue testing my new bios. Thanks again.


----------



## amptechnow

Mr-Dark whenever you have time i think i would like to try the voltage at 1,28 for the msi golden edition bios you did for me like you mentioned. 1600 core is showing artifacts then crashing. temp was still under 60 so i think we are just hitting voltage wall again. but bios as is now is simply great for gaming and what not. thanks again.


----------



## Thoir

I just wanted to reply saying I installed the new bios and it works well I am in the 79-81C in heaven benchmark and in games in the high 70C during scenes with a lot going on. I'm thinking I may still have some extra performance I can get out of this card what are your thoughts? my ASIC is 78.7%


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> lol, how the Ring fan's with yo ? Good ? thinking about changing the Corsair sp/af in my case to Ring fan's from Thermaltake..


They work well, but not cheap. $17/fan. I broke 2 this morning....I leaned on the fans, I guess and heard a "crunch". I broke the frames. $34....lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I really don't like the red PCI-E cables.


----------



## curtixman

Hi Mr Dark,

I flashed this bios and pretty much immediately get minor artifacts and shortly after a driver crash. Through that very minited time the temps stay cool. Also, there seems to be no voltage adjust with Afterburner. I can adjust it but after aplying it defaults back to 1255mV.

Turned down to 1442 (don't know why I can no longer lock 1444?) the temps are settling in at 70C.

Even at 1480 I am getting a display driver crash.

MR_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## MaFi0s0

I don't think it throttles, with gsync i get 2350 in heaven. Temp doesn't go above 62 with fans on low.

With your bios at -10mhz for both clocks it locks up and the core clock is lower and voltages higher.


----------



## Xently

Hello Mr. Dark.

First of all let me say I am very impressed with your work, and I thank you for everything you do. I would love to see how you can help me. I have a ASUS Strix GTX 960 OC 2GB, however before you post one of the bios you did for someone else (since you've already done one) I have reached much higher clocks and VRAM than that bios and i haven't touched voltage, rather, I can't (locked at 1.2000v) Here is some info about my card and I will attach the BIOS, please let me know what you can do, and any additional thoughts as I think i have one of those "golden" cards in terms of it's ability as i have seen it compared to other 960's. I will try to neatly arrange all the info for you:

ALL CLOCKS ADJUSTED via ASUS GPU TWEAK II V1.1.8.3 (newest) and monitored with ASUS ROG GPU-Z

ASUS StRIX GTX 960 2GB - Nvidia 364.51 Drivers / Windows 10 Pro x64

*ASIC*: 82.5% ( i think this is really good)
*Power Supply*: 1x 6-pin to card on Corsair AX860i
*Voltage*: 1.2000v (stock untouched)
*GPU core clock*: 1400Mhz set in GPU Tweak base clock / *1527 Mhz read live in GPU-Z* - it holds this through entire stability test and benchmarks without a single issue (GPU Boost is obviously still enabled and I think it boosts here from a 1400mhz base clock) So which one is my GPU clock?
*VRAM clock*: 7800 MHz effective (1950 MHz GPU-Z) not a single artifact
*Power Target:* 115% (set in GPU Tweak II) - was set to 110% out of box, so i maxed it out
*Power consumption - in % TDP:* 95.1% Max / 8.01% min / 85.3% AVG. (as read in GPU-Z live AND ASUS GPU Tweak this is read the same in both apps)
*GPU Temp:* 61* c MAX during tests / 59*c max in games

That's all I can think of that is relevant. Once I hit the above settings if I add 5 mhz to Clock, the video driver crashes, likewise, if i try to add more memory clock i get artifacts or most of the time the GPU driver crashes. I don't notice it throttling at all since i'm no where close to max temp and TDP. My goal would be for you to give me a little more voltage so I can hit 8000MHz on the VRAM and squeeze out any additional Core clock whether it be 1531 mhz or 1550mhz. From what i have been able to do without touching voltage I think those are attainable numbers on this particular card. Thank you very much and I look forward to seeing what we can do with this card and your brain.

GM206.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Dkmack

Works great so far at stock it hits 46c and with your new bios setting tops out at 51c and is still dead silent, I could not get the my last 3 980 TI FTW cards to run stable with those settings so I am deff happy with this new card, as well as all of this in a small air 240 case. Kind of tight but it is all working great and my white sleeved cables are on the way.



Thanks alot and much appreciated







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Evga980ti--Hybrid------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Hello there
> 
> here is what you ask for


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hey Mr,Dark can you make this bios fan speed to 0% and they should turn on at 58C , thanks man and God bless you

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## dickincorp

Quote from Mr-Dark

""Hello

give this a try

Gtx960--Strix---Dark.zip 153k .zip file

Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off""

Thank you so much! Works beautifully!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> Thank you Mr-Dark. I successfully flashed my bios. I'm not sure if it's normal, but now the power limit slider in afterburner. Only goes up to 102%. My gpu overheats again, but i haven'seen a game like assassins creed synicate, reach 80c. At least not yet. If it reached 65c on stock bios. On your bios it will reach about 75c. I don't get PWR in gpu-z perfcap, nearly as much as before. I know that no PWR is ideal, but my tdp on my gpu is so sensitive. Any higher, it would push my temps over 80c. I will continue testing my new bios. Thanks again.


Hello

the power limit is fine, just leave it at 100% as that equal to 150% at stock bios.. also keep the temp under 80c to avoid any instability/throttle








Quote:


> Mr-Dark whenever you have time i think i would like to try the voltage at 1,28 for the msi golden edition bios you did for me like you mentioned. 1600 core is showing artifacts then crashing. temp was still under 60 so i think we are just hitting voltage wall again. but bios as is now is simply great for gaming and what not. thanks again.


Sure, here yo go

MSI980Ti--Golden---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


1.28v
Quote:


> I just wanted to reply saying I installed the new bios and it works well I am in the 79-81C in heaven benchmark and in games in the high 70C during scenes with a lot going on. I'm thinking I may still have some extra performance I can get out of this card what are your thoughts? my ASIC is 78.7%


Hello

Yes, you can push the card farther from any OC software, just make sure the temp stay under 80c under load to avoid instability
Quote:


> They work well, but not cheap. $17/fan. I broke 2 this morning....I leaned on the fans, I guess and heard a "crunch". I broke the frames. $34....lol
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
> 
> I really don't like the red PCI-E cables.


Nice build bro, love the fan's









already order same PSU and will order Sleeved kit from Evga next week








Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark,
> 
> I flashed this bios and pretty much immediately get minor artifacts and shortly after a driver crash. Through that very minited time the temps stay cool. Also, there seems to be no voltage adjust with Afterburner. I can adjust it but after aplying it defaults back to 1255mV.
> 
> Turned down to 1442 (don't know why I can no longer lock 1444?) the temps are settling in at 70C.
> 
> Even at 1480 I am getting a display driver crash.
> MR_Dark.zip 152k .


Hello

Sound like your card need more voltage, try this one for 1.28v

MR_Dark---1.28v.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> I don't think it throttles, with gsync i get 2350 in heaven. Temp doesn't go above 62 with fans on low.
> 
> With your bios at -10mhz for both clocks it locks up and the core clock is lower and voltages higher.


Hello

Are you sure OC software rest to stock before flashing my bios ? if you can drop the stock bios again so i can give it another go








Quote:


> Hello Mr. Dark.
> 
> First of all let me say I am very impressed with your work, and I thank you for everything you do. I would love to see how you can help me. I have a ASUS Strix GTX 960 OC 2GB, however before you post one of the bios you did for someone else (since you've already done one) I have reached much higher clocks and VRAM than that bios and i haven't touched voltage, rather, I can't (locked at 1.2000v) Here is some info about my card and I will attach the BIOS, please let me know what you can do, and any additional thoughts as I think i have one of those "golden" cards in terms of it's ability as i have seen it compared to other 960's. I will try to neatly arrange all the info for you:
> 
> ALL CLOCKS ADJUSTED via ASUS GPU TWEAK II V1.1.8.3 (newest) and monitored with ASUS ROG GPU-Z
> 
> ASUS StRIX GTX 960 2GB - Nvidia 364.51 Drivers / Windows 10 Pro x64
> 
> ASIC: 82.5% ( i think this is really good)
> Power Supply: 1x 6-pin to card on Corsair AX860i
> Voltage: 1.2000v (stock untouched)
> GPU core clock: 1400Mhz set in GPU Tweak base clock / 1527 Mhz read live in GPU-Z - it holds this through entire stability test and benchmarks without a single issue (GPU Boost is obviously still enabled and I think it boosts here from a 1400mhz base clock) So which one is my GPU clock?
> VRAM clock: 7800 MHz effective (1950 MHz GPU-Z) not a single artifact
> Power Target: 115% (set in GPU Tweak II) - was set to 110% out of box, so i maxed it out
> Power consumption - in % TDP: 95.1% Max / 8.01% min / 85.3% AVG. (as read in GPU-Z live AND ASUS GPU Tweak this is read the same in both apps)
> GPU Temp: 61* c MAX during tests / 59*c max in games
> 
> That's all I can think of that is relevant. Once I hit the above settings if I add 5 mhz to Clock, the video driver crashes, likewise, if i try to add more memory clock i get artifacts or most of the time the GPU driver crashes. I don't notice it throttling at all since i'm no where close to max temp and TDP. My goal would be for you to give me a little more voltage so I can hit 8000MHz on the VRAM and squeeze out any additional Core clock whether it be 1531 mhz or 1550mhz. From what i have been able to do without touching voltage I think those are attainable numbers on this particular card. Thank you very much and I look forward to seeing what we can do with this card and your brain.
> 
> GM206.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

Strix960-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1519mhz & 7.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that bios need Zero tweak from you, just make sure OC software rest to stock before flashing that bios








Quote:


> Works great so far at stock it hits 46c and with your new bios setting tops out at 51c and is still dead silent, I could not get the my last 3 980 TI FTW cards to run stable with those settings so I am deff happy with this new card, as well as all of this in a small air 240 case. Kind of tight but it is all working great and my white sleeved cables are on the way.


Glad to hear that bro, the Hybrid is awesome card.. its the best card out there (at least for me )








Quote:


> Hey Mr,Dark can you make this bios fan speed to 0% and they should turn on at 58C , thanks man and God bless you GM204.zip 138k .zip


Hey bro

Sure, here yo go

Giga980--Zero-Fan.zip 138k .zip file

Quote:


> Thank you so much! Works beautifully!!


Glad to hear that, you can push the card farther from any OC software









its your luck now


----------



## Madmaxneo

@Mr-Dark
Sorry it took so long but, Here both the the BIOS, the first is the stock one and the second is the one @DeathAngel74 modded for me with the fan curve,

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Madmaxneo_mod4_fans.zip 136k .zip file


FYI, I never got around to flashing the fan modded one above but I did intend to use it.

As a reminder (because I know you do quite a few of these all the time) I want to be able to go down to the original base clocks because of one game, Ashes of the Singularity. There have been loads of reports of that game crashing with even the slightest OC to a gpu. I would still like to be able to hit the maxes I did before. I went as high as +65 with the 1506 clock DeathAngel74 gave me before but the #dMark benches would cause a display driver crash. I was also running +295 on the memory core in addition to what DeathAngel74 clocked it at with no obvious problems at all.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> since the classy is locked to 1.212v from the bios, I set the voltage to 1.28v in the bios so if the user try the Classy Tool to push the voltage farther it will work.. keep in mind some report the classy tool work even with 1.212v limit from the bios..
> 
> I just do that to stay away from any problems with classy tool


Ok, now I'm totally confused.....







You said that the Classy is locked at 1.212V. Now you say they can be adjusted to 1.28V via this Classy Tool? Are you referring to Precision X tool?


----------



## woSaa

my 980ti its now on Hybrid cooling, GTA V on 4K runs 2h with Max 66°C i think its okay!


----------



## SC2Steven

@mrdark
Hello, your bios is absolutely strong and efficient, i like it so much and i thank u once more for your work on it.
Right i may just say, about fixed core clock and memory clocks, i am not sure i may use the bios like it's set on 1556 /4105
over my online games, it works during benchmarks, but i have an other small issue:
First time i tried it i lowered memory on bios on 3600, since some of my games do no hold more to 3600 memory, about the core clock, i like to downclock it for games with ab, since i don't know if i would lower the boost table something may change, so core clock it's okay. (i hold 1417 to 1500 in games)
The issue i encountered when i flashed a secondary moment your bios as you gave me, is that gpuz do read memory as 5 mhz default and 4105 gpu clock, infact with those settings i usually crash istant in benchmark.(SS shows the value if i apply 3600 memory DDR p00 and DDR p02, on clock states)


Right i am here for this, i may ask, may be the problem be for the DDR p00 and DDR p02?
Last question, sorry for all this, i am able to lower and re-configure least those parameters alone, i do not well know to bios mod, but just about clocks parameters i may change some string, to save some of your time. Last thing i need to know is that if do apply (example)
1430 core on TDP, boost, 3d clock, all as entry #0, with TDP only enabled, 1430 on GPC p02-p00 profile, may i keep 1557 in max boost table? or may i lower 1430 boost table, don't think so (seem silly, stock is 1455, i think i honestly may keep it 1557 but i ask u)
the things i need to know if i can change clocks to 1430 or so, and where, about memory im alright, i don't wanna bother u asking to change my bios again, sorry for text rush


----------



## superkyle1721

@Mr-Dark Previously you were kind enough to mod a bios for me for a Gigabyte 980ti xtreme. I ended up tweaking it just a tad to ensure stability, Recently I exchanged one of the 980TIs for a xtreme waterforce edition. Despite using the maximus hero viii board with an extra pcie slot between each card the thickness of the xtreme was hindering airflow to the top card. I now have the waterforce in the first slot and the regular xtreme in the second. Now both cards are nice and cool. Since ill be using the modded bios to overclock the non waterforce I was wondering if you could make a modded bios for the waterforce that would match the clock speeds of the other bios while the voltage slider is able to increase beyond that of the non watercooled card but yet still limit it to a safe range. Also since the air cooled card now sits at a nice 65 degree temp under load with around 50% fans would it be possible to increase the voltage a bit? or is 1.255 the max suggested on air even with the massive xtreme cooler? The modded bios for the xtreme non waterforce is labeled KYLE while the waterforce is the other. Hopefully this makes sense haha. If you have any questions Ill be happy to answer them. Thanks a ton.









GM200_Waterforce2.zip 146k .zip file


KYLE2.zip 144k .zip file


----------



## curtixman

Hi Mr_Dark,
The card is stable for the 30 minutes I tested for at 1468 and runs at 73C. Anything past that is not producing artifacts anymore but I am getting constant driver crash. It recovers each time. Has this card hit the ceiling?

MR_Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Xently

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Strix960-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 7.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that bios need Zero tweak from you, just make sure OC software rest to stock before flashing that bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that bro, the Hybrid is awesome card.. its the best card out there (at least for me )


I looked at my stock BIOS and the one you made me and it look at the voltage was turned down??? Am I looking at this right. CLK 60-74 had 1281mv stock now they are all set at 1212mv! Please explain, as savy as i am and as much stuff as I've OC'd i've never once OC'd a video card nor seen the BIOS. I'm just trying to understand what is going on here. Also, with out BIOS changes (bc i'm not comfortable yet) i've already had my card stable @ 1527mhz and 7800 mhz VRAM on the stock locked voltage of 1.2000 Can i raise the clocks from you sent me because the GPU clock is lower than what i had it at and i wanted to increase voltage (from stock 1.200) to push my VRAM to 8000mhz+ since i'm pretty sure i can get this particular card there from seeing what it could do without adding any more power.

Please let me know and fill me in on what i'm missing. Thank you Dark.


----------



## amptechnow

thank you once again Mr-Dark! going to give this updated bios a try right now. 1600+ core here we come! ill report back in a few.

EDIT: Mr-Dark the new bios voltage peaked at 1.274 and did not reach 1.28. i was able to get stable all the way to 1585 core with temps still in the 50s. do you think more voltage would push it further or do you think i am reaching my cards limit? still very impressive i think and i am very grateful for your help with this.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xently*
> 
> I looked at my stock BIOS and the one you made me and it look at the voltage was turned down??? Am I looking at this right. CLK 60-74 had 1281mv stock now they are all set at 1212mv! Please explain, as savy as i am and as much stuff as I've OC'd i've never once OC'd a video card nor seen the BIOS. I'm just trying to understand what is going on here. Also, with out BIOS changes (bc i'm not comfortable yet) i've already had my card stable @ 1527mhz and 7800 mhz VRAM on the stock locked voltage of 1.2000 Can i raise the clocks from you sent me because the GPU clock is lower than what i had it at and i wanted to increase voltage (from stock 1.200) to push my VRAM to 8000mhz+ since i'm pretty sure i can get this particular card there from seeing what it could do without adding any more power.
> 
> Please let me know and fill me in on what i'm missing. Thank you Dark.


Even though your bios stated that those are the voltages it would never actually use those. I know barley enough to get my hands wet but I do know that those volatges will never be seen from the card. even the xtreme has peak voltage of 1.224 with slider voltage maxed out on the stock bios. Im sure he felt the type of card and cooler you used that is a good safe voltage that is a small increase from your actual load voltage. changing the clocks on your bios is very easy. If you watch a you tube video they will guide you through the entire process. Changing the different load voltages is what still confuses me and leaves me to ask for help. Clocks I can do.


----------



## Xently

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Even though your bios stated that those are the voltages it would never actually use those. I know barley enough to get my hands wet but I do know that those volatges will never be seen from the card. even the xtreme has peak voltage of 1.224 with slider voltage maxed out on the stock bios. Im sure he felt the type of card and cooler you used that is a good safe voltage that is a small increase from your actual load voltage. changing the clocks on your bios is very easy. If you watch a you tube video they will guide you through the entire process. Changing the different load voltages is what still confuses me and leaves me to ask for help. Clocks I can do.


Yeah I've overclocked hundreds of CPU's and i've very good at it, i set everything manually. I just don't get how the bios is set up yet, but the clock rates are easy, it's 3 boxes i think total i'd have to open it again, but either way cake. I just wasn't sure what he did there, and also he lowered my clock from where i already had it stable, i was trying to raise it. From the looks of it i have one of those rare cards that can take a lot of growth and i haven't touched voltage and hit clock speeds (RAM and GPU) that others cant even hit with extra voltage, also my gpu barely hits 60*c at those speeds! that being said I'm fairly certain that I can hit 1550/8000 (maybe even more RAM) with just a little extra juice and still be way below 80*c,....but i wanna see what his opinion is


----------



## DeathAngel74

Some Strix cards are voltage locked to 1.212v at the hardware level, thats why Mr-Dark adjusted CLK60-CLK74 to 1.212v


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Are you sure OC software rest to stock before flashing my bios ? if you can drop the stock bios again so i can give it another go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello


I am not sure, although the card was disabled in control panel when I reflashed it, I also reflashed it twice, back and forth and tested again to be sure.

I have extracted this again with no overclock.

MaFi0s02ndGM200.zip 147k .zip file


by the way the asic is 64.8%


----------



## Twitch Alucard

I am flashing my GTX965M with the same bios you gave another guy as we are running almost identical pre bios flash with our cards. What version of NVflash do I need and where can i get it? I just downloaded one from tech powerup but when i get to the actual hit yes for flash portion I get an error and abort on my flash. Essentially nothing happens and YES all the information i have is correct Im just having trouble implementing it with whatever this error is as it dissapears to fast to read. So im going to try a different NV flsh version


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> I am flashing my GTX965M with the same bios you gave another guy as we are running almost identical pre bios flash with our cards. What version of NVflash do I need and where can i get it? I just downloaded one from tech powerup but when i get to the actual hit yes for flash portion I get an error and abort on my flash. Essentially nothing happens and YES all the information i have is correct Im just having trouble implementing it with whatever this error is as it dissapears to fast to read. So im going to try a different NV flsh version


https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2633/nvflash-5-265-x64-with-certificate-checks-bypassed/mirrors


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hi Mr.Dark, i need your help , can you please take this bios Voltage to 1.250V , its current voltage is 1.218V ...thanks a bunch

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> thank you once again Mr-Dark! going to give this updated bios a try right now. 1600+ core here we come! ill report back in a few.
> 
> EDIT: Mr-Dark the new bios voltage peaked at 1.274 and did not reach 1.28. i was able to get stable all the way to 1585 core with temps still in the 50s. do you think more voltage would push it further or do you think i am reaching my cards limit? still very impressive i think and i am very grateful for your help with this.


Monitoring software will only read up to 1.275v anything over that isnt displayed but it is effective.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xently*
> 
> I looked at my stock BIOS and the one you made me and it look at the voltage was turned down??? Am I looking at this right. CLK 60-74 had 1281mv stock now they are all set at 1212mv! Please explain, as savy as i am and as much stuff as I've OC'd i've never once OC'd a video card nor seen the BIOS. I'm just trying to understand what is going on here. Also, with out BIOS changes (bc i'm not comfortable yet) i've already had my card stable @ 1527mhz and 7800 mhz VRAM on the stock locked voltage of 1.2000 Can i raise the clocks from you sent me because the GPU clock is lower than what i had it at and i wanted to increase voltage (from stock 1.200) to push my VRAM to 8000mhz+ since i'm pretty sure i can get this particular card there from seeing what it could do without adding any more power.
> 
> Please let me know and fill me in on what i'm missing. Thank you Dark.


Lower voltage in those tables is probly becuase it's hardware locked to that.

You can push your clocks higher with any overclocking software just as you did before.


----------



## snight01

Thanks to you mr.dark because of your errors which caused me brief frustration, ive now learned how to successfully modify my own bios to my own liking. Ive now set it to a stable boost 1442.4mhz and a proper fan curve speed with its starting temp at 36 degrees.

I recommend to the people who wants to mod they own bios please research and discover how to do it yourselves. Disregard precisionx and msi afterburner but only use to find a perfect overclock and test with 3dmark skydive carefully monitoring the log from gpuz of temps power limits etc . Modification of the bios can be done after to set in stone.

I do want to thank you for your quick assistance and help tho mr.dark.


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Senior Dark. I recently flashed my 965m with a bios you provided for Steveta1983 in this thread on page 374 i believe. It works GREAT and ive taken it to 1200Mhz core and 2905Mhz Mem with temps of 65c under load. However my fans really arent hauling on that temp and id like to slightly ramp them up a bit. Would you like me to find the .rom you provided steveta1983 and link it or is the fan curve something i can easily adjust and then reflash myself. Im comfortable learning how to mod the fan curve but i dare not touch voltages myself. As it is im capping 75fps ultra in BF4 at all times with the setup i have but id like to drop the 65c down a few degrees if possible. Thanks for your time


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Senior Dark. I recently flashed my 965m with a bios you provided for Steveta1983 in this thread on page 374 i believe. It works GREAT and ive taken it to 1200Mhz core and 2905Mhz Mem with temps of 65c under load. However my fans really arent hauling on that temp and id like to slightly ramp them up a bit. Would you like me to find the .rom you provided steveta1983 and link it or is the fan curve something i can easily adjust and then reflash myself. Im comfortable learning how to mod the fan curve but i dare not touch voltages myself. As it is im capping 75fps ultra in BF4 at all times with the setup i have but id like to drop the 65c down a few degrees if possible. Thanks for your time


Fan RPM is easily adjustable. Open MBT and you will find it at the bottom of the page. Adjust the rpm based on temp and reflash. Either that or create a custom fan curve in any of the overclocking softwares.


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Fan RPM is easily adjustable. Open MBT and you will find it at the bottom of the page. Adjust the rpm based on temp and reflash. Either that or create a custom fan curve in any of the overclocking softwares.


Ah yes! Does MSI AB still have that feature accessable in their newest versions? I forgot about that! I may just go back to AB i used to use it all the time.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Ah yes! Does MSI AB still have that feature accessable in their newest versions? I forgot about that! I may just go back to AB i used to use it all the time.


Yes both AB and Precision X have fan controls built in.


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yes both AB and Precision X have fan controls built in.


Excellent. Hopefully the modded bios allows it to be used in AB id love to seitch back to it. Rather than use both inspector and gpuz. I know the stock bios wouldnt allow me to do it in AB as i tried.


----------



## q2subzero

Looking for help OC'n my new card: Gigabyte GTX 980Ti Extreme (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD)

I can get stable game play at 1505/8000 IF i put voltage slider to +87 and power to 130% on Afterburner. However after temps get ~70C Vcore is loweres to 1.218.
Normal gaming i see ~high 60's low 70's... never seen past 74C unless using stress benchmark.

halp!

Here's the stock bios:

GV-N98TXTREME-6GD.zip 147k .zip file


thanks in advance!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Excellent. Hopefully the modded bios allows it to be used in AB id love to seitch back to it. Rather than use both inspector and gpuz. I know the stock bios wouldnt allow me to do it in AB as i tried.


Being a mobile GPU may not allow it to work. I can't be 100% sure on this. If you say that he bios flash changed the speed then AB should work. This really depends on the computer. Most laptops use shared heat sinks between the CPU and GPU and transfer the heat through heatpipes. Depending on the computer type you may have to adjust the CPU fan to allow the fan speed to increase.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *q2subzero*
> 
> Looking for help OC'n my new card: Gigabyte GTX 980Ti Extreme (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD)
> 
> I can get stable game play at 1505/8000 IF i put voltage slider to +87 and power to 130% on Afterburner. However after temps get ~70C Vcore is loweres to 1.218.
> Normal gaming i see ~high 60's low 70's... never seen past 74C unless using stress benchmark.
> 
> halp!
> 
> Here's the stock bios:
> 
> GV-N98TXTREME-6GD.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!


Check my previous post above and download Kyle.rom it is a modded bios by mr-dark that should work perfectly for your card since it's the exact same.


----------



## johnd0e

Don't just flash another persons bios to your card. Even though they are same make/model cards there could be differences between the cards still. Always copy the adjustments manually to your bios or send your bios to someone to be modded and they send you yours back.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Oops! I was too lazy to do that on the second card. I literally opened the box took out the old card, put in the new one. Checked GPU-z and flash it with the old cards modded bios. I made sure they we the same firmware revision though at least.


----------



## q2subzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Check my previous post above and download Kyle.rom it is a modded bios by mr-dark that should work perfectly for your card since it's the exact same.


So far.... AWESOME!... was running at 1518/7400 right off the flash and a stable 2.55vcore.









I boosted at another 7mhz to get 1525 and I think i'm set. Thanks!


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Being a mobile GPU may not allow it to work. I can't be 100% sure on this. If you say that he bios flash changed the speed then AB should work. This really depends on the computer. Most laptops use shared heat sinks between the CPU and GPU and transfer the heat through heatpipes. Depending on the computer type you may have to adjust the CPU fan to allow the fan speed to increase.


Yes its shared but individual fans per processor i actually took it apart totally just the other night to clean and repaste Asus's horrible pasting job as my cpu was running hotter than it should for a 4 day old laptop haha. Its the G752VL and the gpu has its either 3 or 4 copper heatpipes leaving from it, 2 or 3 to its own dedicated fan and the other goes to the cpu heatsync which shares this one tube and then 2 leaving the cpu to its dedicated fan. I will try it out and let you know if it worked after work. Thanks for the reminder of AB









EDIT: MSI AB will not allow fan control even with the modded vBios im using. And in MBT I cannot access the fan control on the bottom of the tweaker as it is all greyed out and says it is in beta or whatever. I need another option to get a new fan speed ramp.......


----------



## Vellinious

So, I know modding the bios for voltage on the STRIX is a useless gesture, but.....has anyone ever found a voltage tool that works to unlock the voltage on them?


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Don't just flash another persons bios to your card. Even though they are same make/model cards there could be differences between the cards still. Always copy the adjustments manually to your bios or send your bios to someone to be modded and they send you yours back.


yes this is info i didnt have before hand. Its flashed now and seems to be working just fine with all temps etc in good standing. Being that its working fine under gaming load should i just leave it as is or ask Mr. Dark to do basically the same thing he did to the other bios to mine? I would look at the modded bios ive already flashed and copy over the settings but i dont know what settings where changed or modded from what his defaults were.

EDIT: ok so on my lunch break using the MB program provided in OP on page 1 I went ahead and opened up all 3 versions of bios (his stock, my stock and his moded). I compared all his stock bios settings to my stock bios settings and they were 100% identical. None the less i went ahead and copied all changes over to my stock bios and saved as my new modded bios. Due to both stock bios versions being 100% identical in that program do i still need to reflash with my new modded bios modified from my original stock? Or maybe the original post on page one has an outdated version of the bios tweaker and im missing somrthing?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> yes this is info i didnt have before hand. Its flashed now and seems to be working just fine with all temps etc in good standing. Being that its working fine under gaming load should i just leave it as is or ask Mr. Dark to do basically the same thing he did to the other bios to mine? I would look at the modded bios ive already flashed and copy over the settings but i dont know what settings where changed or modded from what his defaults were.
> 
> EDIT: ok so on my lunch break using the MB program provided in OP on page 1 I went ahead and opened up all 3 versions of bios (his stock, my stock and his moded). I compared all his stock bios settings to my stock bios settings and they were 100% identical. None the less i went ahead and copied all changes over to my stock bios and saved as my new modded bios. Due to both stock bios versions being 100% identical in that program do i still need to reflash with my new modded bios modified from my original stock? Or maybe the original post on page one has an outdated version of the bios tweaker and im missing somrthing?


If it's working fine just leave it alone. I was just saying that as a precaution, best way to not brick a card is to use the bios that came from your card and mod it. But if the flash was successful and the card works then just leave it.


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> If it's working fine just leave it alone. I was just saying that as a precaution, best way to not brick a card is to use the bios that came from your card and mod it. But if the flash was successful and the card works then just leave it.


So regarding all the specs being the same for both stock bios?

Anyone have a link to the most up to date bios tweaker?

The modded bios mr dark did said it had a slight voltage increase but i did not see a single value difference between the stock and mod of steveta1985 bios in the voltage portion.

I believe there was on difference between the specs in the tweaker but it was not an adjustable value it was i believe the bottom left line on the top ill verify when im home (obviously its not a big deal lol it was +1 difference.


----------



## SC2Steven

i really need a cpu noctua cooler







4.3 3.3 1.219 v 85°C cpu 60°C gpu, 970 msi gaming: firestrike run with new psu settings (Evga 750 GS supernova)
ah i forgot, (i do have INTEL STOCK COOLINGz).


----------



## Synoptic

Hey there!
Looking for help. I want to OC my Palit GeForce GTX 960 SUPER JETSTREAM
Atm I have this stupid boost, which automaticaly lowers GPU Core CLock to 1278 Mhz when my videocard is not fully loaded by some game, but I need full 1442 Mhz at least. (I'm playing stupid Korean MMO and it have 15fps in huge battles, but GPU Z still showing 1278Mhz =\ Hope I can reach 20fps with your help =)

Default BIOS:

N10719.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Also id like to get my hands on the most updated MBT as the one i have from OP on page 1 seems to have the entire fan control section greyed out and I would like to play with my fan settings. I tried to do so with MSI AB but it is not allowing me even with my modded bios.... Im running the 965M in a ROG Asus G752 if that helps someone that knows what I can do to mess with my fan ramp....


----------



## johnd0e

@Twitch Alucard

sorry, i was screwing around with my CPU voltages. and i believe mr-dark is building his new system.

i believe version 1.36 is newest.

can you upload both bios's for me to look at? im no pro but i can maybe explain to you what your looking at.


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @Twitch Alucard
> 
> sorry, i was screwing around with my CPU voltages. and i believe mr-dark is building his new system.
> 
> i believe version 1.36 is newest.
> 
> can you upload both bios's for me to look at? im no pro but i can maybe explain to you what your looking at.


Ok I FOUND the dang differences in the voltages table. It was from range 20-40 where the only changes where made. Why is it ONLY ranges 20-40 that were modded and if I wanted to increase slightly after I figure out my fan curve issue do I just bump the exact same ranges of 20-40 up slightly or do I need to look at other ranges as well?

Also the only thing that was different between our stock bios's was the Checksum. Mine shows 42 - [42] and his showed ..... ok wierd now they read the same. Cancel that........

Do you know how I can access the Fan Control are in Common tab? mine is totally greyed out and I cannot tweak. MSI AB wont work either.


----------



## johnd0e

@Twitch Alucard

i havent messed with the fan control at all in MBT so i cant help you there. but i believe if it is greyed out that means fan control is locked and cannot be adjusted. again i have no experience with fan control though, so there may be a way to do it, but im thinking there isnt.

edit:
id love to try to help you with the voltage but ive never looked at a bios for that card so im not sure what everything even looks like.


----------



## Twitch Alucard

*Request for 965M bios mod:*

You recently did a bios mod for SteveTA1983 for his 965M. He recommended I try it which I have now flashed it to my 965M in my Asus G752. It seemed stable for 2 days but now is artifacting in BF4. I am stable on my stock bios with a +135mhz core and +300mhz mem OC through AB. Im out for St pattys and will be flashing my stock bios back tomorrow. So i guess we have to go off my stock bios to achieve my goal.

Temps on stock bios default clocks:
No fan control (default) - 56C max
Fans set to 75% - 54C max

Temps on stock bios with +135mhz core and +300mhz mem:
No fan control (default) - 56C
Fans set to 75% - 54C max

Bios Shtuff:

STEVETA1983MOD.zip 136k .zip file

I am not quite stable on this dudes bios. I assume I need more voltage but I could be wrong, your the master.

MYSTOCK.zip 136k .zip file

Please mod this to be stable at 1100-1200mhz core. With or without software matters not to me. Id be happy sitting at 1100mhz core default on modded bios but think i may need slightly more voltage than you gave SteveTA1983. Also if possible to unlock fan control in either MBT or MSI AB? If not no big deal i can live with NBFC if i need it.

EDIT: i have revamped my request as SteveTA1983's bios became unstable after 2 days of use. It was not artifacting for the first day and a half in BF4


----------



## DeathAngel74

You can't adjust the fan curve, its locked. Unless you can find someone that knows how to hex-edit vbios.


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You can't adjust the fan curve, its locked. Unless you can find someone that knows how to hex-edit vbios.


Well the stock curve is terrible..... my fan doesnt even ramp up to 40-45% when its hitting 65C. With NBFC I set it to 60% and the temps stay between 50-55C under slight volt mod and 1200 core and 2900 mem


----------



## Mr-Dark

I'm sorry guy's, i'm very very busy now









will back to all Today at the night


----------



## Octavialicious

Hey Mr Dark!

I seem to have gotten a golden 980Ti! It is doing 1500 with +31mV







But, the next thing is awesome but a curse at the same time. It keeps boosting up to 1536 which means this guy will be a monster! The issue is sometimes when it jumps to 1536 it will crash









I will definitely add some voltage and get 1536 stable later, but right now i want to keep it at 1500 with 31mV.

So, how easy is it to turn off boost? I don't need extra TDP or anything, just no boost. If it's easy i might try or do you want to do it?

Thank you


----------



## sixa

Hello Dark! would like you to modify my bios for me please. I've got an eVGA 980Ti Classified, currently running one of the modded bios you made for someone else but i'd like to increase the memory speed to 8000. GPU speed 1506 seems good. Also if you could modify the fan profile to look like the attached i'd appreciate it. Thanks!



84.00.41.00.90.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixa*
> 
> Hello Dark! would like you to modify my bios for me please. I've got an eVGA 980Ti Classified, currently running one of the modded bios you made for someone else but i'd like to increase the memory speed to 8000. GPU speed 1506 seems good. Also if you could modify the fan profile to look like the attached i'd appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 84.00.41.00.90.zip 146k .zip file


Download MBT from the first page. Open two instances of the program and look at what has been adjusted. Tweaking clock speeds of core and memory is very easy. Most likely you will be able to do this yourself with ease. The fan profile tuning only allows for 3 stages and I believe interpolates between them. All this most likely can be done very easily by you if you wanted to try it out.


----------



## sixa

Cool thanks for the tips, I'll give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Mr Dark, Could you explain why on some Classy cards you have put the voltage up to 1.28V while on others you left it at 1.212v? Can the voltage be adjusted to 1.28V on the Classy cards?


Yep, My classy card is voltage locked in bios. My stock vid is 1.90v and with plus 50mv it goes up to 1.24v. If i want to take it higher I have to use EVGA precision X and enable "Over boost" for manual voltage control. I can go up to 1.32 voltage tested with a multi meter. I do not understand why they allow you to go up to 1.3volts in the software but not in the bios........................................................ makes no sense.


----------



## KillerBee33

Hey Mr_Dark .
Finally got a new Machine with an old 980








PSU 650W
Can you mod this BIOS to try , Thanx again

GM2042.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## woses

I know you are probably busy, but I just found this page and wanted to see if you could create a custom bios for my 970. Attached is the rom file and screenshot from GPU-Z. I greatly appreciate it.

GTX970_GM204.zip 216k .zip file


----------



## Griffball89

Hey Dark, the bios was working really well until recently. I reverted to stock settings for the last bios you sent me and it is still randomly crashing even at desktop. Any ideas?

GM200_Mod.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## xator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Asus980Ti--Matrix----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Hi there Mr-Dark,

First of all, thanks for your hard work. You are amazing.

I tried the unlocked bios you gave me. Unfortunately, my ASUS Matrix 980Ti cannot handle 1506Mhz, and it crashes at any benchmark I throw at it.

Will you be so kind as to modify my original bios, only for higher TDP limit, Boost off and 1.28v, but with stock values of Core and Memory? That way, I'll try to search for my sweet spot of core & mem freq with MSI Afterburner easier.









Thank you for everyting.

980TiMatrixl.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## winterrr

My 980ti doesn't seem to be a big fan of voltage. Could you mod this bios for a higher TDP limit only (using afterburner slider). No voltage, core, or memory adjustment needed.

Thanks!

stock_poseidon_980ti.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Synoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synoptic*
> 
> Hey there!
> Looking for help. I want to OC my Palit GeForce GTX 960 SUPER JETSTREAM
> Atm I have this stupid boost, which automaticaly lowers GPU Core CLock to 1278 Mhz when my videocard is not fully loaded by some game, but I need full 1442 Mhz at least. (I'm playing stupid Korean MMO and it have 15fps in huge battles, but GPU Z still showing 1278Mhz =\ Hope I can reach 20fps with your help =)
> 
> Default BIOS:
> 
> N10719.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

@Mr-Dark and @DeathAngel74 I see that neither of you have been very active on this forum in the last few days as there have been no new BIOS updates from either of you.

I hope all is well.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> @Mr-Dark and @DeathAngel74 I see that neither of you have been very active on this forum in the last few days as there have been no new BIOS updates from either of you.
> 
> I hope all is well.


Mr. Dark is building a new rig. He has been busy working on his own project right now. He will be back soon.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I'm here, working on request now, 6 pages to done


----------



## DeathAngel74

Waiting on new parts. On wife's laptop.
i7 6700k
ga-z170x-gaming 5
vengeance lpx ddr4 3200mhz 4x8gb


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> Sorry it took so long but, Here both the the BIOS, the first is the stock one and the second is the one @DeathAngel74 modded for me with the fan curve,
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Madmaxneo_mod4_fans.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> FYI, I never got around to flashing the fan modded one above but I did intend to use it.
> 
> As a reminder (because I know you do quite a few of these all the time) I want to be able to go down to the original base clocks because of one game, Ashes of the Singularity. There have been loads of reports of that game crashing with even the slightest OC to a gpu. I would still like to be able to hit the maxes I did before. I went as high as +65 with the 1506 clock DeathAngel74 gave me before but the #dMark benches would cause a display driver crash. I was also running +295 on the memory core in addition to what DeathAngel74 clocked it at with no obvious problems at all.


i'm sorry about the late response, here yo go

GM204----Madmaxneo.zip 136k .zip file


core clock 1557mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

let me know if you need custom fan curve









Quote:


> Ok, now I'm totally confused.....confused.gif You said that the Classy is locked at 1.212V. Now you say they can be adjusted to 1.28V via this Classy Tool? Are you referring to Precision X tool?


Hello

Yes, the classy is locked to 1.212v from the bios. but we can push it farther from EVGA classfied tool (google it ) or EVBOT (hardware part from Evga ). so i set the voltage to 1.28v to avoid any problem while using classy tool








Quote:


> my 980ti its now on Hybrid cooling, GTA V on 4K runs 2h with Max 66°C i think its okay!


Very nice bro, love the rear fan








Quote:


> @mrdark
> Hello, your bios is absolutely strong and efficient, i like it so much and i thank u once more for your work on it.
> Right i may just say, about fixed core clock and memory clocks, i am not sure i may use the bios like it's set on 1556 /4105
> over my online games, it works during benchmarks, but i have an other small issue:
> First time i tried it i lowered memory on bios on 3600, since some of my games do no hold more to 3600 memory, about the core clock, i like to downclock it for games with ab, since i don't know if i would lower the boost table something may change, so core clock it's okay. (i hold 1417 to 1500 in games)
> The issue i encountered when i flashed a secondary moment your bios as you gave me, is that gpuz do read memory as 5 mhz default and 4105 gpu clock, infact with those settings i usually crash istant in benchmark.(SS shows the value if i apply 3600 memory DDR p00 and DDR p02, on clock states)
> 
> Right i am here for this, i may ask, may be the problem be for the DDR p00 and DDR p02?
> Last question, sorry for all this, i am able to lower and re-configure least those parameters alone, i do not well know to bios mod, but just about clocks parameters i may change some string, to save some of your time. Last thing i need to know is that if do apply (example)
> 1430 core on TDP, boost, 3d clock, all as entry #0, with TDP only enabled, 1430 on GPC p02-p00 profile, may i keep 1557 in max boost table? or may i lower 1430 boost table, don't think so (seem silly, stock is 1455, i think i honestly may keep it 1557 but i ask u)
> the things i need to know if i can change clocks to 1430 or so, and where, about memory im alright, i don't wanna bother u asking to change my bios again, sorry for text rush thumb.gif


Hello

Bro, i can't understand what is the final clock you want, make it simple and tell me what you want. example 1506/4000/1.28v ?
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark Previously you were kind enough to mod a bios for me for a Gigabyte 980ti xtreme. I ended up tweaking it just a tad to ensure stability, Recently I exchanged one of the 980TIs for a xtreme waterforce edition. Despite using the maximus hero viii board with an extra pcie slot between each card the thickness of the xtreme was hindering airflow to the top card. I now have the waterforce in the first slot and the regular xtreme in the second. Now both cards are nice and cool. Since ill be using the modded bios to overclock the non waterforce I was wondering if you could make a modded bios for the waterforce that would match the clock speeds of the other bios while the voltage slider is able to increase beyond that of the non watercooled card but yet still limit it to a safe range. Also since the air cooled card now sits at a nice 65 degree temp under load with around 50% fans would it be possible to increase the voltage a bit? or is 1.255 the max suggested on air even with the massive xtreme cooler? The modded bios for the xtreme non waterforce is labeled KYLE while the waterforce is the other. Hopefully this makes sense haha. If you have any questions Ill be happy to answer them. Thanks a ton. thumb.gif
> 
> GM200_Waterforce2.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> KYLE2.zip 144k .zip file


Hello

Here yo go

Water-Xtreme980Ti----Dark.zip 293k .zip file


Both bios at 1506mhz core & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off.. flash both card and push them until you crash

both should br fine with above voltage without any problem
Quote:


> Hi Mr_Dark,
> The card is stable for the 30 minutes I tested for at 1468 and runs at 73C. Anything past that is not producing artifacts anymore but I am getting constant driver crash. It recovers each time. Has this card hit the ceiling? MR_Dark.zip 1


Yes, you're at max voltage now.. here is bios for 1468mhz

Evga980Ti----1468mhz.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> I looked at my stock BIOS and the one you made me and it look at the voltage was turned down??? Am I looking at this right. CLK 60-74 had 1281mv stock now they are all set at 1212mv! Please explain, as savy as i am and as much stuff as I've OC'd i've never once OC'd a video card nor seen the BIOS. I'm just trying to understand what is going on here. Also, with out BIOS changes (bc i'm not comfortable yet) i've already had my card stable @ 1527mhz and 7800 mhz VRAM on the stock locked voltage of 1.2000 Can i raise the clocks from you sent me because the GPU clock is lower than what i had it at and i wanted to increase voltage (from stock 1.200) to push my VRAM to 8000mhz+ since i'm pretty sure i can get this particular card there from seeing what it could do without adding any more power.
> 
> Please let me know and fill me in on what i'm missing. Thank you Dark.
> Edited by Xently - 3/16/16 at 5:48am


Hello

Your card is locked to 1.212v from the Vrm.. that's why i set all voltage to 1.212v limit..

let me know if you need another bios for daily usage








Quote:


> thank you once again Mr-Dark! going to give this updated bios a try right now. 1600+ core here we come! ill report back in a few.
> 
> EDIT: Mr-Dark the new bios voltage peaked at 1.274 and did not reach 1.28. i was able to get stable all the way to 1585 core with temps still in the 50s. do you think more voltage would push it further or do you think i am reaching my cards limit? still very impressive i think and i am very grateful for your help with this.


That's fine, all Maxwell card will report 1.274v or 1.275v max while the card pull 1.28v.. still beast clock for 980 Ti.. your card is strong








Quote:


> I am not sure, although the card was disabled in control panel when I reflashed it, I also reflashed it twice, back and forth and tested again to be sure.
> 
> I have extracted this again with no overclock.
> 
> MaFi0s02ndGM200.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> by the way the asic is 64.8%


Give this a try

MaFi0s02nd-------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
Quote:


> I am flashing my GTX965M with the same bios you gave another guy as we are running almost identical pre bios flash with our cards. What version of NVflash do I need and where can i get it? I just downloaded one from tech powerup but when i get to the actual hit yes for flash portion I get an error and abort on my flash. Essentially nothing happens and YES all the information i have is correct Im just having trouble implementing it with whatever this error is as it dissapears to fast to read. So im going to try a different NV flsh version


the latest for sure

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
Quote:


> Hi Mr.Dark, i need your help , can you please take this bios Voltage to 1.250V , its current voltage is 1.218V ...thanks a bunch
> GM204.zip 13


Hey there

here yo go

GM204----1.250v.zip 138k .zip file

Quote:


> Thanks to you mr.dark because of your errors which caused me brief frustration, ive now learned how to successfully modify my own bios to my own liking. Ive now set it to a stable boost 1442.4mhz and a proper fan curve speed with its starting temp at 36 degrees.
> 
> I recommend to the people who wants to mod they own bios please research and discover how to do it yourselves. Disregard precisionx and msi afterburner but only use to find a perfect overclock and test with 3dmark skydive carefully monitoring the log from gpuz of temps power limits etc . Modification of the bios can be done after to set in stone.
> 
> I do want to thank you for your quick assistance and help tho mr.dark.


My error ? which one bro ?








Quote:


> Senior Dark. I recently flashed my 965m with a bios you provided for Steveta1983 in this thread on page 374 i believe. It works GREAT and ive taken it to 1200Mhz core and 2905Mhz Mem with temps of 65c under load. However my fans really arent hauling on that temp and id like to slightly ramp them up a bit. Would you like me to find the .rom you provided steveta1983 and link it or is the fan curve something i can easily adjust and then reflash myself. Im comfortable learning how to mod the fan curve but i dare not touch voltages myself. As it is im capping 75fps ultra in BF4 at all times with the setup i have but id like to drop the 65c down a few degrees if possible. Thanks for your time smile.gif


Glad to hear that, the fan on the laptop controlled by the main bios not the gpu bios, so you can use Speedfan or use Active cooling plan from power setting









The rest now in 10m


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Looking for help OC'n my new card: Gigabyte GTX 980Ti Extreme (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD)
> 
> I can get stable game play at 1505/8000 IF i put voltage slider to +87 and power to 130% on Afterburner. However after temps get ~70C Vcore is loweres to 1.218.
> Normal gaming i see ~high 60's low 70's... never seen past 74C unless using stress benchmark.
> 
> halp!
> 
> Here's the stock bios:
> 
> GV-N98TXTREME-6GD.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> thanks in advance!


Sure, here yo go

GV-N98TXTREME----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash the card and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Don't just flash another persons bios to your card. Even though they are same make/model cards there could be differences between the cards still. Always copy the adjustments manually to your bios or send your bios to someone to be modded and they send you yours back.


^^ This








Quote:


> So, I know modding the bios for voltage on the STRIX is a useless gesture, but.....has anyone ever found a voltage tool that works to unlock the voltage on them?


No, Nvidia block it from long time.. by the way Strix cooler is very weak for overvolt








Quote:


> Hey there!
> Looking for help. I want to OC my Palit GeForce GTX 960 SUPER JETSTREAM
> Atm I have this stupid boost, which automaticaly lowers GPU Core CLock to 1278 Mhz when my videocard is not fully loaded by some game, but I need full 1442 Mhz at least. (I'm playing stupid Korean MMO and it have 15fps in huge battles, but GPU Z still showing 1278Mhz =\ Hope I can reach 20fps with your help =)
> 
> Default BIOS:
> N10719.zip 0k .zip fi


Hello

that file is broken, upload it again pls so i can help








Quote:


> Request for 965M bios mod:
> 
> You recently did a bios mod for SteveTA1983 for his 965M. He recommended I try it which I have now flashed it to my 965M in my Asus G752. It seemed stable for 2 days but now is artifacting in BF4. I am stable on my stock bios with a +135mhz core and +300mhz mem OC through AB. Im out for St pattys and will be flashing my stock bios back tomorrow. So i guess we have to go off my stock bios to achieve my goal.
> 
> Temps on stock bios default clocks:
> No fan control (default) - 56C max
> Fans set to 75% - 54C max
> 
> Temps on stock bios with +135mhz core and +300mhz mem:
> No fan control (default) - 56C
> Fans set to 75% - 54C max
> 
> Bios Shtuff:
> STEVETA1983MOD.zip 136k .zip file
> I am not quite stable on this dudes bios. I assume I need more voltage but I could be wrong, your the master.
> 
> MYSTOCK.zip 136k .zip file
> Please mod this to be stable at 1100-1200mhz core. With or without software matters not to me. Id be happy sitting at 1100mhz core default on modded bios but think i may need slightly more voltage than you gave SteveTA1983. Also if possible to unlock fan control in either MBT or MSI AB? If not no big deal i can live with NBFC if i need it.
> 
> EDIT: i have revamped my request as SteveTA1983's bios became unstable after 2 days of use. It was not artifacting for the first day and a half in BF4


Hello

give this a try

965M-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1100mhz & 1.100v. no need to use any OC software..

again your card has no fan, the laptop bios control the fan depend on the cpu temp.. you can use Speedfan or Active cooling from Power plan setting in the windows.. or check the bios maybe you find something about the fan setting.
Quote:


> Hey Mr Dark!
> 
> I seem to have gotten a golden 980Ti! It is doing 1500 with +31mV smile.gif But, the next thing is awesome but a curse at the same time. It keeps boosting up to 1536 which means this guy will be a monster! The issue is sometimes when it jumps to 1536 it will crash frown.gif
> 
> I will definitely add some voltage and get 1536 stable later, but right now i want to keep it at 1500 with 31mV.
> 
> So, how easy is it to turn off boost? I don't need extra TDP or anything, just no boost. If it's easy i might try or do you want to do it?
> 
> Thank you smile.gif


Hello

Sound like good card there, drop the stock bios here so i can help you there..

I will make it love 1530mhz boost clock








Quote:


> Hello Dark! would like you to modify my bios for me please. I've got an eVGA 980Ti Classified, currently running one of the modded bios you made for someone else but i'd like to increase the memory speed to 8000. GPU speed 1506 seems good. Also if you could modify the fan profile to look like the attached i'd appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> 84.00.41.00.90.zip


Hello there

here yo go

Classy980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Match what you want 100%








Quote:


> Hey Mr_Dark .
> Finally got a new Machine with an old 980 wink.gif
> PSU 650W
> Can you mod this BIOS to try , Thanx again
> GM2042.zip


Hey there

give this a try

GTX980----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & 330W at 100% slider and up to 340W & boost off
Quote:


> I know you are probably busy, but I just found this page and wanted to see if you could create a custom bios for my 970. Attached is the rom file and screenshot from GPU-Z. I greatly appreciate it.
> 
> GTX970_GM204.zip 216k .


Here yo go

GTX970_GM204-----------DArk.zip 217k .zip file


DArk.zip (217k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Hey Dark, the bios was working really well until recently. I reverted to stock settings for the last bios you sent me and it is still randomly crashing even at desktop. Any ideas? GM200_Mod.zip 152


Hello

Upload the bios i gave to you so i can fix it, as you upload the stock bios i have no idea about the old setting








Quote:


> Hi there Mr-Dark,
> 
> First of all, thanks for your hard work. You are amazing.
> 
> I tried the unlocked bios you gave me. Unfortunately, my ASUS Matrix 980Ti cannot handle 1506Mhz, and it crashes at any benchmark I throw at it.
> 
> Will you be so kind as to modify my original bios, only for higher TDP limit, Boost off and 1.28v, but with stock values of Core and Memory? That way, I'll try to search for my sweet spot of core & mem freq with MSI Afterburner easier.thumb.gif
> 
> Thank you for everyting.
> 
> 980TiMatrixl.zip 147


Hello there

Sure, here yo go

Matrix---Ti----Darkl.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> My 980ti doesn't seem to be a big fan of voltage. Could you mod this bios for a higher TDP limit only (using afterburner slider). No voltage, core, or memory adjustment needed.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> stock_poseidon_980ti.zip 147k


Here yo go

_poseidon_980ti.zip 147k .zip file


power limit up to 170%


----------



## Mr-Dark

All done now, Enjoy it









now working on private message request


----------



## Synoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> that file is broken, upload it again pls so i can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello


Sorry. I made new one wit GPU-Z

GM206.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synoptic*
> 
> Sorry. I made new one wit GPU-Z
> 
> GM206.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go

GM206---dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> All done now, Enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now working on private message request


Edit: Scratch that I am an Idiot haha


----------



## Synoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM206---dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Nvflash don't want to upload new bios =(


----------



## leonman44

Hello mr dark , remember me? You gave me the 1281mv bios for the 980ti xtreme Windforce , after too much testing i am stable in all games and benchmarks with 1570mhz clock speed and 8200 memory speed (4100 in afterburner) so if you want you can mod the bios with this settings default!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i'm sorry about the late response, here yo go
> 
> GM204----Madmaxneo.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> core clock 1557mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> let me know if you need custom fan curve


Late response is no issue. I know you are getting swamped with all these mods....

I don't want those settings to be my base, I want to be able to go to stock settings for the card then boost it up to the numbers I could reach before.

I am wondering if you set the BIOS mod so that in it's default state it sits as though there was no mod. Basically I want to go down to the EVGA default bios settings for this card but I want to be able to OC it like I did before, i.e. I can boost my memory up to the max of 4ghz and the core up to 1560 something. The reason I want this is because the devs are saying the Ashes of the Singularity game will crash with any OCing on the GPU.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Late response is no issue. I know you are getting swamped with all these mods....
> 
> I don't want those settings to be my base, I want to be able to go to stock settings for the card then boost it up to the numbers I could reach before.
> 
> I am wondering if you set the BIOS mod so that in it's default state it sits as though there was no mod. Basically I want to go down to the EVGA default bios settings for this card but I want to be able to OC it like I did before, i.e. I can boost my memory up to the max of 4ghz and the core up to 1560 something. The reason I want this is because the devs are saying the Ashes of the Singularity game will crash with any OCing on the GPU.


You can always make a profile in afterburner or px16 that lowers the core clock to factory boost clock. Then when ever yout want to play ashes just select that profile. Then for all other games just use an overclocked profile. If that makes sense.


----------



## Synoptic

And new thing happened. Haha. Sorry that I'm so annoying


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> You can always make a profile in afterburner or px16 that lowers the core clock to factory boost clock. Then when ever yout want to play ashes just select that profile. Then for all other games just use an overclocked profile. If that makes sense.


That would be awesome but I am not sure how to do that.

Is it possible to just put a negative number in the boost to set that profile? I was under the impression that you can't down clock that way.

The base core clock for my card is 1126mhz and the base for the memory is 7010mhz.

So if my core is now set to 1507 then could I just enter -381 in the core boost section to get the 1126?

I am not sure how the numbers work for memory because I added +295 to get a 4ghz OC (Effectively 8ghz).


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Thanx again dude







passed few tests now test the games .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Edit: Scratch that I am an Idiot haha


Nop bro








Quote:


> Nvflash don't want to upload new bios =(


Hey

use latest Nvflash from that thread and make sure its run as Admin

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
Quote:


> Hello mr dark , remember me? You gave me the 1281mv bios for the 980ti xtreme Windforce , after too much testing i am stable in all games and benchmarks with 1570mhz clock speed and 8200 memory speed (4100 in afterburner) so if you want you can mod the bios with this settings default! wink.gif


Hello there

Yes, I remember.. Glad to hear that.. drop the last bios i gave to you so i can adjust it for yo








Quote:


> Late response is no issue. I know you are getting swamped with all these mods....
> 
> I don't want those settings to be my base, I want to be able to go to stock settings for the card then boost it up to the numbers I could reach before.
> 
> I am wondering if you set the BIOS mod so that in it's default state it sits as though there was no mod. Basically I want to go down to the EVGA default bios settings for this card but I want to be able to OC it like I did before, i.e. I can boost my memory up to the max of 4ghz and the core up to 1560 something. The reason I want this is because the devs are saying the Ashes of the Singularity game will crash with any OCing on the GPU.


hello

If you need the stock setting why you ask for custom bios ?









who say that ? you can say LMAO... the card will crash if not stable.. that not true at all.. I remember DICE say the same about BF4 while the game broken and they start blame user and OC'd card..

as @johnd0e tell you.. its 100% true


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That would be awesome but I am not sure how to do that.
> 
> Is it possible to just put a negative number in the boost to set that profile? I was under the impression that you can't down clock that way.
> 
> The base core clock for my card is 1126mhz and the base for the memory is 7010mhz.
> 
> So if my core is now set to 1507 then could I just enter -381 in the core boost section to get the 1126?
> 
> I am not sure how the numbers work for memory because I added +295 to get a 4ghz OC (Effectively 8ghz).


Best way do GO STOCK


----------



## Synoptic

Wohooo! Thanks so much!
+15fps in benchmark =)
You are awesome dude!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Best way do GO STOCK


BLASPHEMY!!!!! Even though its true!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That would be awesome but I am not sure how to do that.
> 
> Is it possible to just put a negative number in the boost to set that profile? I was under the impression that you can't down clock that way.
> 
> The base core clock for my card is 1126mhz and the base for the memory is 7010mhz.
> 
> So if my core is now set to 1507 then could I just enter -381 in the core boost section to get the 1126?
> 
> I am not sure how the numbers work for memory because I added +295 to get a 4ghz OC (Effectively 8ghz).


Yes, you can set a negative number in px16 or afterburner to underclock the card.

Example: if your bios is set to run at 1500mhz you can simply set your core clock in AB or px16 to -200 and your new clock will be 1300mhz. Same goes for memory clock. Then you can save that profile to you afterburner or px16 and run it when ever you play ashes. Then when your not playing that game you can just switch back to the max overclock profile.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nop bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> use latest Nvflash from that thread and make sure its run as Admin
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> Hello there
> 
> Yes, I remember.. Glad to hear that.. drop the last bios i gave to you so i can adjust it for yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> If you need the stock setting why you ask for custom bios ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who say that ? you can say LMAO... the card will crash if not stable.. that not true at all.. I remember DICE say the same about BF4 while the game broken and they start blame user and OC'd card..
> 
> as @johnd0e tell you.. its 100% true


They have been saying that to everyone, in fact it is in their game faq. They say it has something to do with their graphics engine pushing graphics cards really hard. I told them I think it is from the game being poorly optimized, but I am no developer. Something they say is in their favor is that my card does get hot just before the crash, it reaches higher than 76 deg C.


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Mr. Dark I will EDIT this post with results after.

Might I ask what settings you put my modded 965m to as it looks pretty well identical to the mod you did for SteveTA1983 for his 965m and it was unstable..... also were you able to work something out for the fan?

MYMOD.zip 136k .zip file


Im comparing the two mods side by side along with my stock. Line 40 in the voltage table is less than that of SteveTA1983's mod and the minimum portion for lines 37-40 is also stock values. If I was unstable with his because of artifacting would that not mean I need to put more voltages not less?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yes, you can set a negative number in px16 or afterburner to underclock the card.
> 
> Example: if your bios is set to run at 1500mhz you can simply set your core clock in AB or px16 to -200 and your new clock will be 1300mhz. Same goes for memory clock. Then you can save that profile to you afterburner or px16 and run it when ever you play ashes. Then when your not playing that game you can just switch back to the max overclock profile.


So how do I get back to the base Memory clock of 7010mhz?

Cause right now it is saying my memory is OC'd to 4ghz of which I have been told is effectively 8ghz. So would I just half the 7010 to 3505 and figure the numbers from there? Right now my memory is set to 3702, to get back to the 3505 I would just set it to -197?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> Thanx again dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> passed few tests now test the games .


Glad to hear that, Enjoy it








Quote:


> Wohooo! Thanks so much!
> +15fps in benchmark =)
> You are awesome dude!


Enjoy it dude, my pleasure








Quote:


> They have been saying that to everyone, in fact it is in their game faq. They say it has something to do with their graphics engine pushing graphics cards really hard. I told them I think it is from the game being poorly optimized, but I am no developer. Something they say is in their favor is that my card does get hot just before the crash, it reaches higher than 76 deg C.


If your card rock solid it will never crash, but if it barely stable it will crash for sure


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So how do I get back to the base Memory clock of 7010mhz?
> 
> Cause right now it is saying my memory is OC'd to 4ghz of which I have been told is effectively 8ghz. So would I just half the 7010 to 3505 and figure the numbers from there? Right now my memory is set to 3702, to get back to the 3505 I would just set it to -197?


Yes. Just set the memory to -197 and you should be back down to 3505(7010).


----------



## Synoptic

So, now I have new one question.
I'm playing Black Desert Online and this game have very low FPS on ultra-low graphics. I made screenshot of GPU-Z while have very low FPS ingame and GPU Core Clock is extremely low there. What can I do with this?


If I turn ON ultra high settings - I have 1500Mhz, but my fps is still low((


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Mr. Dark I will EDIT this post with results after.
> 
> Might I ask what settings you put my modded 965m to as it looks pretty well identical to the mod you did for SteveTA1983 for his 965m and it was unstable..... also were you able to work something out for the fan?
> 
> MYMOD.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Im comparing the two mods side by side along with my stock. Line 40 in the voltage table is less than that of SteveTA1983's mod and the minimum portion for lines 37-40 is also stock values. If I was unstable with his because of artifacting would that not mean I need to put more voltages not less?


No problem, here is a bios for higher voltage.. 1.150v

965M--1.150v.zip 137k .zip file


there is no way to control the fan from the gpu bios as your card has no fan at all.. its cooled by heatsink with the cpu and one single fan which controlled by main laptop bios.
Quote:


> So, now I have new one question.
> I'm playing Black Desert Online and this game have very low FPS on ultra-low graphics. I made screenshot of GPU-Z while have very low FPS ingame and GPU Core Clock is extremely low there. What can I do with this?
> 
> If I turn ON ultra high settings - I have 1500Mhz, but my fps is still low((


Hello

Vsync is off ? try high performance from Nvidia driver.


----------



## Synoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, here is a bios for higher voltage.. 1.150v
> 
> 965M--1.150v.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> there is no way to control the fan from the gpu bios as your card has no fan at all.. its cooled by heatsink with the cpu and one single fan which controlled by main laptop bios.
> Hello
> 
> Vsync is off ? try high performance from Nvidia driver.


Yea, V-sync is off. And yes, I turned on performance mode in N-vidia driver


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!!! Even though its true!


The guy asked the easiest way to go OC and Stock








Keep your OC and use that option ON-OFF whenever you feel like








It's basically ON -OFF swich for OC....done in seconds


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know. I was joking obviously


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I know. I was joking obviously


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, here is a bios for higher voltage.. 1.150v
> 
> 965M--1.150v.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> there is no way to control the fan from the gpu bios as your card has no fan at all.. its cooled by heatsink with the cpu and one single fan which controlled by main laptop bios.


Actually i have 2 dedicated fans on my laptop.one for gpu and other for cpu. I currently can set a constant % with NBFC for both individual fans so that will be fine for me. Im not worried about temps really. I just want to be able to reach 1200 stable off of the bios you modded for me with AB adding 100mhz core to your defaulted 1100.

Theis 1.15v is higher v then the steveta1983 mod bios correct? And its based off of my stock correct?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synoptic*
> 
> Yea, V-sync is off. And yes, I turned on performance mode in N-vidia driver


Hmm, honestly no idea as i don't know that game at all.. maybe bad optimized game ? bad driver ?


----------



## Synoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hmm, honestly no idea as i don't know that game at all.. maybe bad optimized game ? bad driver ?


Yes this game have very bad optimization.
Probably there is some way to force my videocard to work on 1500Mhz? Or it's bad idea?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Actually i have 2 dedicated fans on my laptop.one for gpu and other for cpu. I currently can set a constant % with NBFC for both individual fans so that will be fine for me. Im not worried about temps really. I just want to be able to reach 1200 stable off of the bios you modded for me with AB adding 100mhz core to your defaulted 1100.
> 
> Theis 1.15v is higher v then the steveta1983 mod bios correct? And its based off of my stock correct?


I'm sure the main bios control both fan's on your laptop.. and yes its your bios and you have 1,15v now vs 1.10v








Quote:


> Yes this game have very bad optimization.
> Probably there is some way to force my videocard to work on 1500Mhz? Or it's bad idea?


the driver force the card to specific level, even if you push it to 1500mhz the fps will remain the same as the gpu usage way to low..


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Mr. Dark you are the man, glad I found this thread! Ill update on results after I run some game time into it on default and test what I can reach via software ontop.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yes. Just set the memory to -197 and you should be back down to 3505(7010).


It is working. I did all that above and ran Ashes of the Singularity on high settings and it ran great. My GPU temps never got over 55 deg C. I set that profile as my 5th one.
When I get the chance I will be upping the clock little by little while watching my GPU temps, hopefully I can a decent OC with it.
My first test though will be on extreme graphics settings for the game......


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, here is a bios for higher voltage.. 1.150v
> 
> 965M--1.150v.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> there is no way to control the fan from the gpu bios as your card has no fan at all.. its cooled by heatsink with the cpu and one single fan which controlled by main laptop bios.
> Hello


Went through entire bios. there is no control for fanspeeds in there. I really want to find a way to adjust the entire curve for both fans which would make things alot easier.... that way I can run 75% when it would normally run 60% and keep it slightly cooler as my CPU runs slightly warmer than it should even with a brand new paste job with MX-4.... Hitting 82C-83C in BF4 on ultra. My goal is CPU below 80C max under load and GPU under 65C max.

As for the mod with 1.15v so far it seems good and stable but i need to run it longer to be sure and before i start bumping through MSI AB. Running default auto fan right now and gpu doesnt even hit 60 so far.

What is the best stress testing software other than Heaven 4.0 (this is buggy as hell with windows 10 and crashes on startup). I dont want to BURN my card I just want to check for artifacting and stability under load.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It is working. I did all that above and ran Ashes of the Singularity on high settings and it ran great. My GPU temps never got over 55 deg C. I set that profile as my 5th one.
> When I get the chance I will be upping the clock little by little while watching my GPU temps, hopefully I can a decent OC with it.
> My first test though will be on extreme graphics settings for the game......


Happy to hear you got it figured out. Hope it stays Stable for ya.


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Mr. Dark so far so good bud. Will update values over testing period.

All testing done with cpu and gpu fans forced to 75%

965M Mr.Dark modded bios @ 1.15V

Default at 1100mhz core, 5000mhz memory - 55C max on GPU, CPU 71C max - stable BF4 Ultra

1200mhz core, 5300mhz memory - 59C max after 20mins @99 gpu usage, cpu hitting 77C max - so far stable BF4 Ultra

Aiming for 1235mhz core if it will run stable then going for max memory overclock. Will post total max when achieved. So fare 1200mhz core is rockin with no artifacts YET.

EDIT: 1200mhz core and 300mhz memory ran stable but Im gonna stop and rest on 1175mhz core and 5600mhz memory just so im not beating my shizzle up. That is my final tweak thank you all for your assistance.

*Quick question for Mr. Dark. Is it going to be ok for my GPU life to run that bios 24/7 @1.15V at the default settings? I will only apply my software overclock / fan force while gaming.

*


----------



## Octavialicious

back again, could you just turn off boost please







? Don't need TDP or anything, just no boost. Thank you!

ref980ti.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## curtixman

@ MR_Dark,
I am all wrong. The origional you made for me was at 3888 memory and as it turns out that was not stable at all.
Clearly I have a lot more tests to do.

Is there a Bios that has a 2.75v increase and the increased power but stock otherwise that would alow me the opportunity to find the stable gpu and mem speeds before requesting a final custom bios?

Origional.zip 152k .zip file


LatestDARK.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Went through entire bios. there is no control for fanspeeds in there. I really want to find a way to adjust the entire curve for both fans which would make things alot easier.... that way I can run 75% when it would normally run 60% and keep it slightly cooler as my CPU runs slightly warmer than it should even with a brand new paste job with MX-4.... Hitting 82C-83C in BF4 on ultra. My goal is CPU below 80C max under load and GPU under 65C max.
> 
> As for the mod with 1.15v so far it seems good and stable but i need to run it longer to be sure and before i start bumping through MSI AB. Running default auto fan right now and gpu doesnt even hit 60 so far.
> 
> What is the best stress testing software other than Heaven 4.0 (this is buggy as hell with windows 10 and crashes on startup). I dont want to BURN my card I just want to check for artifacting and stability under load.


Hello

Again there is no control for the fan from the gpu bios.. use the main bios to control the cooling fan's ..

for the temp limit keep the cpu under 90c ( since its okay up to 100c ) and the gpu under 80c and you will be fine







1.15v still fine for Maxwell card..
Quote:


> Mr. Dark so far so good bud. Will update values over testing period.
> 
> All testing done with cpu and gpu fans forced to 75%
> 
> 965M Mr.Dark modded bios @ 1.15V
> 
> Default at 1100mhz core, 5000mhz memory - 55C max on GPU, CPU 71C max - stable BF4 Ultra
> 
> 1200mhz core, 5300mhz memory - 59C max after 20mins @99 gpu usage, cpu hitting 77C max - so far stable BF4 Ultra
> 
> Aiming for 1235mhz core if it will run stable then going for max memory overclock. Will post total max when achieved. So fare 1200mhz core is rockin with no artifacts YET.
> 
> EDIT: 1200mhz core and 300mhz memory ran stable but Im gonna stop and rest on 1175mhz core and 5600mhz memory just so im not beating my shizzle up. That is my final tweak thank you all for your assistance.
> 
> Quick question for Mr. Dark. Is it going to be ok for my GPU life to run that bios 24/7 @1.15V at the default settings? I will only apply my software overclock / fan force while gaming.


Glad to hear that, it will be fine.. 1.15v still low for Maxwell card








Quote:


> back again, could you just turn off boost please biggrin.gif? Don't need TDP or anything, just no boost. Thank you!
> 
> ref980ti.zip 152k .zip f


Hello

to disable the boost i need specific clock/voltage.. Example 1405mhz/1.25v ?
Quote:


> @ MR_Dark,
> I am all wrong. The origional you made for me was at 3888 memory and as it turns out that was not stable at all.
> Clearly I have a lot more tests to do.
> 
> Is there a Bios that has a 2.75v increase and the increased power but stock otherwise that would alow me the opportunity to find the stable gpu and mem speeds before requesting a final custom bios?
> 
> Origional.zip 152k .zip file
> LatestDARK.zip 152k .zip file
> Edited by curtixman - Today at 8:07 am


Hello

give this a try

GM200--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

push it from any OC software as you want


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Again there is no control for the fan from the gpu bios.. use the main bios to control the cooling fan's .


I know you cant control in vbios. But what im saying is you cannot control it in the main bios eithet. Ive already looked. There is no options anywhere relating to thermal controls. Trust me hehe i am very computer literate i just dont know much about flashing which im learning now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> I know you cant control in vbios. But what im saying is you cannot control it in the main bios eithet. Ive already looked. There is no options anywhere relating to thermal controls. Trust me hehe i am very computer literate i just dont know much about flashing which im learning now.


Then you should work with that







each laptop is different story.. you can give SpeedFan a shot as that work just fine on my Dell Laptop to control the fan speed


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Then you should work with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each laptop is different story.. you can give SpeedFan a shot as that work just fine on my Dell Laptop to control the fan speed


Yea im using Notebook Fan Control 1.4.2 as many programs wont control both fans. There isnt even a program that works with the G752 Asus ROGS other than that according to what ive read. I dont even have a profile for NBFC i have to use another notebooks profile as it so happens to recognize the G752.

And would you be able to take that mod with 1.15v and make it 1.2 safely? And ill re ask my other question before you do. Can i use 1.2v daily as long as im only on my software OC when gaming?

I cant link the bios as im on my phone but its only a couple posts back


----------



## superino

hello, if you can all unlocked
1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-Increase the voltage

Bios.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Yea im using Notebook Fan Control 1.4.2 as many programs wont control both fans. There isnt even a program that works with the G752 Asus ROGS other than that according to what ive read. I dont even have a profile for NBFC i have to use another notebooks profile as it so happens to recognize the G752.
> 
> And would you be able to take that mod with 1.15v and make it 1.2 safely? And ill re ask my other question before you do. Can i use 1.2v daily as long as im only on my software OC when gaming?
> 
> I cant link the bios as im on my phone but its only a couple posts back


If that program work then you should be fine, for 1.20v i think its a little high for Notebook card.. not sure about that honestly and no idea how Asus cool the gpu and the vrm..

but what is the max stable clock on the 1.150v bios ? I will check some review for that laptop so i can see the gpu cooling








Quote:


> hello, if you can all unlocked
> 1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> 2-Increase the TDP limit
> 3-Increase the voltage
> Bios.zip 146k .zip


Hello

here yo go

Bios---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If that program work then you should be fine, for 1.20v i think its a little high for Notebook card.. not sure about that honestly and no idea how Asus cool the gpu and the vrm..
> 
> but what is the max stable clock on the 1.150v bios ? I will check some review for that laptop so i can see the gpu cooling


Asus has superior cooling to any other laptop out there with their G-Series in my opinion. Mines the G752Vl and it has dual fans, one dedicated to each processor, however one of the GPU pipes gets directed to the CPU heatsync then out the cpu heatsync fan so it tends to keep my CPU slightly warmer the more I OC the GPU. I did rip it apart 2 days after I bought it to repaste their horrible past job. The CPU past had all bled out and it was practically metal on metal and I was getting way to hot on the CPU. See pictures below ^^

Im running stable so far with 1200mhz core, 5600mhz memory and Im not even breaking 60C in game after 30 minutes on stock fan speeds . I guess I dont REALLLLLLLY need to go more as im pretty well capped at 75fps in BF4 ultra at all times. Im just a performance junky lol. Scratch my request







Ill just quit while Im ahead haha.




Properly done


----------



## scanferr

Hi!

While I went to have a shower (PC in idle then just with a VM open and defragging my HDD), I came back and it wouldn't wake up. I had to force restart, checked realibility in WIndows and saw this:



May it have been due to the modded vBios/OC?


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> While I went to have a shower (PC in idle then just with a VM open and defragging my HDD), I came back and it wouldn't wake up. I had to force restart, checked realibility in WIndows and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> May it have been due to the modded vBios/OC?


Im inclined to say no its likely just a driver issue. Its common for Nvidia drivers to do these kinds of things. Ive had it happen to me many times over the last 5 years. I havent found a fix or anything I either just reboot and or do a fresh clean install of my drivers just to see if it clears the issue. If your card was fried youd know it lol

But please anyone else if Im wrong correct me.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Im inclined to say no its likely just a driver issue. Its common for Nvidia drivers to do these kinds of things. Ive had it happen to me many times over the last 5 years. I havent found a fix or anything I either just reboot and or do a fresh clean install of my drivers just to see if it clears the issue. If your card was fried youd know it lol
> 
> But please anyone else if Im wrong correct me.


I tend to agree with you. But it never happened to me, but well latest driver was known to have some issues. The GPU never goes above 70ºC while playing, it can't just fry like that, but we never know


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> I tend to agree with you. But it never happened to me, but well latest driver was known to have some issues. The GPU never goes above 70ºC while playing, it can't just fry like that, but we never know


What card? 70C sounds hot for any card imo


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> I tend to agree with you. But it never happened to me, but well latest driver was known to have some issues. The GPU never goes above 70ºC while playing, it can't just fry like that, but we never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What card? 70C sounds hot for any card imo
Click to expand...

970 G1

Playing Division does not go above 66-67.

Stock temps were around 60. I don't know think 70 is that high.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

70c is fine. both mine sit around there playing the division. just try to keep it under 80c


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Asus has superior cooling to any other laptop out there with their G-Series in my opinion. Mines the G752Vl and it has dual fans, one dedicated to each processor, however one of the GPU pipes gets directed to the CPU heatsync then out the cpu heatsync fan so it tends to keep my CPU slightly warmer the more I OC the GPU. I did rip it apart 2 days after I bought it to repaste their horrible past job. The CPU past had all bled out and it was practically metal on metal and I was getting way to hot on the CPU. See pictures below ^^
> 
> Im running stable so far with 1200mhz core, 5600mhz memory and Im not even breaking 60C in game after 30 minutes on stock fan speeds . I guess I dont REALLLLLLLY need to go more as im pretty well capped at 75fps in BF4 ultra at all times. Im just a performance junky lol. Scratch my request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill just quit while Im ahead haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Properly done


I can see, good work from Asus..









let me know if you want 1.20v bios








Quote:


> Im inclined to say no its likely just a driver issue. Its common for Nvidia drivers to do these kinds of things. Ive had it happen to me many times over the last 5 years. I havent found a fix or anything I either just reboot and or do a fresh clean install of my drivers just to see if it clears the issue. If your card was fried youd know it lol
> 
> But please anyone else if Im wrong correct me.


Hello

Sound like Driver bug to me, as crash while in IDLE not unstable OC..

a clean install for the driver from the safe mod is good idea


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can see, good work from Asus..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if you want 1.20v bios


You know what... Yea i will get it off ya if you dont mind. Im still on my phone so cant link the last one you modded for me. Lets try a 1150mhz default core and 1.2v if you would be so kind. If i get the urge to monkey further at least ill have it on my external and wont have to bug you again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> You know what... Yea i will get it off ya if you dont mind. Im still on my phone so cant link the last one you modded for me. Lets try a 1150mhz default core and 1.2v if you would be so kind. If i get the urge to monkey further at least ill have it on my external and wont have to bug you again


No problem, here yo go

965M--1152mhz--1.200v.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark* [quote%20name=]
> 
> No problem, here yo go
> 
> 965M--1152mhz--1.200v.zip 137k .zip file


You da man. thanks


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, here yo go
> 
> 965M--1152mhz--1.200v.zip 137k .zip file


Sorry for the double quote here but if my memory serves me correct when you changed the voltages on SteveTA1983 965m you changed ranges 20-40 in the voltage table. Is there any special reason you did not change line CLK 40 on mine? I know you changed 20 all the way up to and including line 40 on his.

EDIT: Unfortunately I dont think Im gonna be able to use the 1.2V mod you gave me.... But not because my GPU cant take it.... My CPU is absorbing the extra heat my GPU is throwing off through that one heat pipe that is shared with the CPU.... My i7 6700HQ is hitting 86 C with the 1.2V bios where my GPU is still at a crisp 60-63C maximum. Ive noticed that my temps on my GPU are not really affected by all this overclocking and modding ive been doing. Its my CPU taking the brunt of the heat....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Sorry for the double quote here but if my memory serves me correct when you changed the voltages on SteveTA1983 965m you changed ranges 20-40 in the voltage table. Is there any special reason you did not change line CLK 40 on mine? I know you changed 20 all the way up to and including line 40 on his.
> 
> EDIT: Unfortunately I dont think Im gonna be able to use the 1.2V mod you gave me.... But not because my GPU cant take it.... My CPU is absorbing the extra heat my GPU is throwing off through that one heat pipe that is shared with the CPU.... My i7 6700HQ is hitting 86 C with the 1.2V bios where my GPU is still at a crisp 60-63C maximum. Ive noticed that my temps on my GPU are not really affected by all this overclocking and modding ive been doing. Its my CPU taking the brunt of the heat....


Your card is locked to CLK39 so no need to change CLK40 or the above at all









ya, higher voltage for the gpu mean extra heat for the cpu as both cooled by the same heatsink


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Your card is locked to CLK39 so no need to change CLK40 or the above at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya, higher voltage for the gpu mean extra heat for the cpu as both cooled by the same heatsink


Nono refer to my picture. They do not have one heatsync. Both the cpu and gpu have their own dedicated heatsyncs and fans. But there is one single heatpipe that STARTS at the gpu and travels to the cpu heatsync then travels out to the cpu dedicated fan on the left side. The gpu has 3 heatpipes but one is directed to the cpu fan. The other two go directly to the gpu dedicated fan on the right side.

So the extra heat that is being produced by the gpu isnt even affecting the gpu at all. But it is being directed from the gpu heatsync to the cpu heatsync in turn making the cpu run warmer. Cpu is taking the thermal hit from the overclocking instead of gpu.

Heres a better image. The mobo is upside down so the dedicated GPU is on the left. Note the one heatpipe going from left hand heatsync to the right (cpu)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Nono refer to my picture. They do not have one heatsync. Both the cpu and gpu have their own dedicated heatsyncs and fans. But there is one single heatpipe that STARTS at the gpu and travels to the cpu heatsync then travels out to the cpu dedicated fan on the left side. The gpu has 3 heatpipes but one is directed to the cpu fan. The other two go directly to the gpu dedicated fan on the right side.
> 
> So the extra heat that is being produced by the gpu isnt even affecting the gpu at all. But it is being directed from the gpu heatsync to the cpu heatsync in turn making the cpu run warmer. Cpu is taking the thermal hit from the overclocking instead of gpu.
> 
> Heres a better image. The mobo is upside down so the dedicated GPU is on the left. Note the one heatpipe going from left hand heatsync to the right (cpu)


I can see, the single heatpipes between the cpu and the gpu is the reason for the heat transfer from the gpu to the cpu, but nothing to worry about.. laptop cpu is okay up to 95c or 100c









I like your work, clean as hell not like mine.. lol the last Laptop i open is dead now..


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can see, the single heatpipes between the cpu and the gpu is the reason for the heat transfer from the gpu to the cpu, but nothing to worry about.. laptop cpu is okay up to 95c or 100c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your work, clean as hell not like mine.. lol the last Laptop i open is dead now..


Haha thanks. Yea i still dont want to be over 80c as degredation to the card is imminent. Ill stick with the firdt mod and even it out at 1175mhz core just for safety. I still get max fps in game at that clock. Im inly pushing it just because i can XD


----------



## leonman44

Hello mr dark , sorry for the waiting but i have a hard time with my mobo or cpu something from this two is dead... Now i am on my Laptop , i have a sony vaio multiflip 15' with the i5 and 8gb ram it has a nvidia 735m chip which is just awful , its awfulness hasnt end! Its weak but it has another problem , all this laptops will throttle when they rech 60c after a while so my fps drops from 40 to 3-8fps and nothing is playable , if i play with the hd graphics nothing throttles but i get really poor performance. I tried extracting nvidias bios but i cant , this chip isnt supported from the gpu-z any idea?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch Alucard*
> 
> Haha thanks. Yea i still dont want to be over 80c as degredation to the card is imminent. Ill stick with the firdt mod and even it out at 1175mhz core just for safety. I still get max fps in game at that clock. Im inly pushing it just because i can XD


Ya, keep it under 80c to avoid problems over the time









btw 1175mhz is good jump over the stock clock








Quote:


> Hello mr dark , sorry for the waiting but i have a hard time with my mobo or cpu something from this two is dead... Now i am on my Laptop , i have a sony vaio multiflip 15' with the i5 and 8gb ram it has a nvidia 735m chip which is just awful , its awfulness hasnt end! Its weak but it has another problem , all this laptops will throttle when they rech 60c after a while so my fps drops from 40 to 3-8fps and nothing is playable , if i play with the hd graphics nothing throttles but i get really poor performance. I tried extracting nvidias bios but i cant , this chip isnt supported from the gpu-z any idea?


Use MSi AB to monitor clock/voltage and once the fps drop happen check what is the Odd thing there.. you shouldn't throttle at 60c at all.. maybe cpu temp ?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Use MSi AB to monitor clock/voltage and once the fps drop happen check what is the Odd thing there.. you shouldn't throttle at 60c at all.. maybe cpu temp ?


Cpu wont throttle itself but if nvidia chip reaches 60c after 5 minutes it starts to throttle both of them , for cpu i use throttlestop and it is always on the boost state , for the nvidia chip noone have find the solution yet , it happened even when i installed Windows 10 without installing any sony driver.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Cpu wont throttle itself but if nvidia chip reaches 60c after 5 minutes it starts to throttle both of them , for cpu i use throttlestop and it is always on the boost state , for the nvidia chip noone have find the solution yet , it happened even when i installed Windows 10 without installing any sony driver.


Sound like bios bug to me, check if there is a bios update for that ?


----------



## rck1984

Got a new GTX980Ti that seems stable at 1550Mhz (ASIC ~80%), could you be so kind making me a custom BIOS?


Voltage unlocked and added.
Boost disabled.
~ 1550/1600Mhz
Fan doesn't matter, i'm custom watercooling.
Thanks!









StockRck1984.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Got a new GTX980Ti that seems stable at 1550Mhz (ASIC ~80%), could you be so kind making me a custom BIOS?
> 
> 
> Voltage unlocked and added.
> Boost disabled.
> ~ 1550/1600Mhz
> Fan doesn't matter, i'm custom watercooling.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StockRck1984.zip 146k .zip file


Sound strong card mate, here yo go

StockRck1984------------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

let me know how you go as that card seem strong one


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound strong card mate, here yo go
> 
> StockRck1984------------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> let me know how you go as that card seem strong one


Thanks bud, gonna flash that badboy and give it a try. I'll report back later


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like bios bug to me, check if there is a bios update for that ?


I have done all bios updates, but is a laptop you cant do much on it... All multiflips are suffering from it , thats why i would like tohave a check on it but gpu-z is saying that bios reading is not supported for me , i dont know another program for this, any idea?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound strong card mate, here yo go
> 
> StockRck1984------------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> let me know how you go as that card seem strong one


30 minutes Heaven benchmark stable, temperature did not exceed 51 degrees Celcius with the fans on lowest speed possible.



Going to give it some more testing (Firestrike and some gaming) before pushing further, but i believe this card still has quite some headroom.


----------



## mooch49

Hey Dark. You modded a bios for me a couple months back for my MSI Gaming 6G 980 Ti. It's worked great. No problems at all. Thanks again. I just bought a second card which I intend to SLI with the other card. If it's possible, can you mod the same bios for the new one.

I attached the modded bios from the first card named original and the new card named new.

original.zip 152k .zip file


new.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## snight01

deleted


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snight01*
> 
> I'll gladly reveal your errors in brief detail. Firstly you set the wrong boost speeds for my card which is actually lower, second, I requested specific fan speeds and you did it wrong, except you lowered them at fan spin points, you also ruined the bios so the card can't detect it. Also the power table you reduced (why?) and the voltage.
> 
> Please people learn how to modify your own bios instead of someone doing it for you.


You are the first person I have heard complain about the work they do here. @Mr-Dark and @DeathAngel74 are phenomenal in the work they have done here.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> You are the first person I have heard complain about the work they do here. @Mr-Dark and @DeathAngel74 are phenomenal in the work they have done here.


Ehh he sounds like a TROLL








I've Copy/Pase almost every 980 manufacturer BIOS Settings to my own BIOS and tested it. Mr_Dark managed to have my 980 run off the 330W psu @ 1507MHz .
Ignore that H8R snight01


----------



## snight01

deleted


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snight01*
> 
> ok i was wrong at some parts,dark did the tdp great and no trottle. he got the boost and the fan speed wrong thats all. How the bios didnt work after he modified i have no idea. When i did it, it worked.


I'm not interested on your problem at all, just flash the stock and go away...

how some people act no idea, I hate that honestly


----------



## DeathAngel74

Parts will be here this week:
Tues, Weds, Thurs Mr-Dark!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Parts will be here this week:
> Tues, Weds, Thurs Mr-Dark!


Sound good bro, board & Psu arrive here but the cpu still on UK


----------



## snight01

deleted


----------



## DeathAngel74

No one cares! GO AWAY TROLL!! Why are you complaining if you "fixed it"? It's not like you're going to make people stop asking us for mods! What's point besides e-peen?


----------



## snight01

deleted


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have 2x eVGA 970 ftw+ running at 1507/8000, 1.281v and 352W.
@Mr-Dark
In America, we call it "entitlement"


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have 2x eVGA 970 ftw+ running at 1507/8000, 1.281v and 352W.
> @Mr-Dark
> In America, we call it "entitlement"


Yea bro, btw you drop the z97 build yet ? or still ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Totally new build...Giving Corsair 300r/z97x-gaming 3 build to my teenager, lol. He got straight A's in 8th grade and got on the honor roll.
I'm stealing the fans, ssds, hdd, BD-RE, gpus, and 1300w SuperNOVA from him. I'll give him the fans that come with the Corsair Carbide 300R windowed case. I'll also give him the Corsair CX850M.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Totally new build...Giving Corsair 300r/z97x-gaming 3 build to my teenager, lol. He got straight A's in 8th grade and got on the honor roll.
> I'm stealing the fans, ssds, hdd, BD-RE, gpus, and 1300w SuperNOVA from him. I'll give him the fans that come with the Corsair Carbide 300R windowed case. I'll also give him the Corsair CX850M.


hah, sound good idea to me.. no need to sell any old part


----------



## DeathAngel74

My wife would kill me! Sell or throw away...= Me expired, lol

Are you going to delid 6700k?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My wife would kill me! Sell or throw away...= Me expired, lol
> 
> Are you going to delid 6700k?


As no Wife here i drop the x99 build for sale, first buyer got ot (already got one )









No plan for deliding here


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooch49*
> 
> Hey Dark. You modded a bios for me a couple months back for my MSI Gaming 6G 980 Ti. It's worked great. No problems at all. Thanks again. I just bought a second card which I intend to SLI with the other card. If it's possible, can you mod the same bios for the new one.
> 
> I attached the modded bios from the first card named original and the new card named new.
> 
> original.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> new.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there, here yo go

new-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

match the bios from the old card


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MaFi0s02nd-------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)


Its a bit better, it does not crash so fast and only the driver crashes rather than the whole system. I dont think such fast RAM is possible.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Its a bit better, it does not crash so fast and only the driver crashes rather than the whole system. I dont think such fast RAM is possible.


Okay, try - 200mhz on the memory ? so stock memory clock


----------



## rck1984

Hey Mr-Dark,

Pushed the card a little more yesterday, started with core-clock only first. Memory will be next...
1575 / 7400Mhz: Heaven, Valley, Firestrike and gaming stable:



Temps haven't exceed 47 degrees Celsius, I have the feeling that this card still has some headroom left.


----------



## MaFi0s0

rck1984 min FPS is good, thats a big improvement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, try - 200mhz on the memory ? so stock memory clock


This time when I flashed it just now, it was overclocked and when I tested it at -200 memory it crashed very soon in Heaven, the speeds in heaven were as expected, stock core and memory. It is not in the guide so is it really that important to flash it at stock speeds?
If it is I will test again but sorry it is pushing my imagination


----------



## cheesewood

I just want to make sure I read the first post correctly, I have two ASUS Strix OC 980Ti in my system. Is there no way to mod their bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> Pushed the card a little more yesterday, started with core-clock only first. Memory will be next...
> 1575 / 7400Mhz: Heaven, Valley, Firestrike and gaming stable:
> 
> 
> 
> Temps haven't exceed 47 degrees Celsius, I have the feeling that this card still has some headroom left.


Very nice man! its strong card








Quote:


> This time when I flashed it just now, it was overclocked and when I tested it at -200 memory it crashed very soon in Heaven, the speeds in heaven were as expected, stock core and memory. It is not in the guide so is it really that important to flash it at stock speeds?
> If it is I will test again but sorry it is pushing my imagination smile.gif


Sound like the core is the problem, try something around 1450mhz ?
Quote:


> I just want to make sure I read the first post correctly, I have two ASUS Strix OC 980Ti in my system. Is there no way to mod their bios?


Yes, I can help you there.. drop the stock bios here so i can help


----------



## DeathAngel74

 14*140mm Thermaltake RIING fans?


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Hey







I keep coming back to 1.218V without changing any other settings and results are exactly the same except @1.218V 2-3 degrees cooler.
Any thoughts ?

2.18.zip 137k .zip file

Any reason to keep much higher Voltage?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 14*140mm Thermaltake RIING fans?


I order 10*140m and 2*120m..

Will install 2 140m on the front, 4 on the H115i and 1 on the rear... and 2*120m behind the psu..








Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> Hey wink.gif I keep coming back to 1.218V without changing any other settings and results are exactly the same except @1.218V 2-3 degrees cooler.
> Any thoughts ?
> 2.18.zip 137k .zip file
> Any reason to keep much higher Voltage?


Hey there

If 1.218v enough why not ? honestly i prefer a lower voltage (even if higher within safe range ).. btw that bios is fine for 1.218v..

and you're welcome bro


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I order 10*140m and 2*120m..
> 
> Will install 2 140m on the front, 4 on the H115i and 1 on the rear... and 2*120m behind the psu..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx .
> 
> My 3 120 Thermaltakes are a bit loud and they clipped with Anti Vibration. Any idea if there's a way to controll them?
> BIOS does not see them and tried FanControll software , no go.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> My 3 120 Thermaltakes are a bit loud and they clipped with Anti Vibration. Any idea if there's a way to controll them?
> BIOS does not see them and tried FanControll software , no go.


it depend on the board, but a cheap fan controller will do the trick


----------



## Jenova69

Hey there Mr-Dark,

I was hoping you could mod my bios for me, but have one quick question first. I was wondering if you have to set the voltage manually through the bios or can i use the slider to go all the way up to 1.275V? If you have to set it manually would you mind making me two versions of the bios with one being normal voltage and the other with max voltage?

Here's what i'm trying to get done to both bios's if necessary.
Boost Disabled
Power limit Unlocked
Core Clock at 1400mhz

Thanks a lot!

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenova69*
> 
> Hey there Mr-Dark,
> 
> I was hoping you could mod my bios for me, but have one quick question first. I was wondering if you have to set the voltage manually through the bios or can i use the slider to go all the way up to 1.275V? If you have to set it manually would you mind making me two versions of the bios with one being normal voltage and the other with max voltage?
> 
> Here's what i'm trying to get done to both bios's if necessary.
> Boost Disabled
> Power limit Unlocked
> Core Clock at 1400mhz
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

here yo go

GM204----Dark.zip 275k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & higher TDP & boost off.. one for 1.218v and one for 1.274v


----------



## MagicForce

Hi, I have the ASUS GeForce GTX 970 [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5], in some games Amored Warfare, Project Cars at the slightest attempt of acceleration, a couple of minutes the screen goes blank with the words no signal and only a reboot helps. But in games F1 2015, gta 5 all right, you can play for a long time. Tell me why, maybe it's a defective card? Just noticed that the flying game use the powerlimit of the card in full, and walking normally-not completely. Can not enough power the card? Can try to increase the powerlimit?

GM204.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very nice man! its strong card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like the core is the problem, try something around 1450mhz ?
> Yes, I can help you there.. drop the stock bios here so i can help


Starting to see some very minor artifacting at 1585/7800Mhz, and crashing about 5 minutes into stressing.
Feels like i'm right on the edge of stable/crashing though, gonna see if i can manage to get it stable. Gonna see if i can get it to 1600/7800 with some changes, any particular adjustments i can do to give it that little extra?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like the core is the problem, try something around 1450mhz ?


Are you sure? It is stable at 1631 on the stock bios.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> it depend on the board, but a cheap fan controller will do the trick


I understand the Cheap controllers only Lower the voltage and its not the greatest idea








By any chance do you have anything in mind, name or manufacturer?
Thnx.

https://www.nzxt.com/products/GRID-Plus
My first idea.


----------



## brunob10

Hello and welcome.
I have just start my ASUS GTX 980Ti BIOS flash,Ii have allready done one with success. But according to tutorial it's not working for me as should.
I Try to set GPU up to 1481Mhz without any Boosts issues(throttling). And now I have in The Witcher core set to 1365(Afterburn OSD) and on The Division 655 Mhz.
Before Flash was 1477MHz, OC on in Windows program without any throttling, and in Witcher was throttling up to 1455MHz.

Can someone look what I did wrong. I'm pretty sure it's similar to many of roms on this topic. (settings are similar).

Rom with my changes:

orginaloc.zip 147k .zip file


Orginal Rom:\

orginal.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snight01*
> 
> ok i was wrong at some parts,dark did the tdp great and no trottle. he got the boost and the fan speed wrong thats all. How the bios didnt work after he modified i have no idea. When i did it, it worked.


Agreed with Dark. Your unwelcome after that little stunt. Mr. Dark knows what hes doing and has many happy customers including myself. You are the only one with an issue. If things worked when you did it then why dont you go do your own and leave us in peace. Id hate to see you fry your card.....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunob10*
> 
> Hello and welcome.
> I have just start my ASUS GTX 980Ti BIOS flash,Ii have allready done one with success. But according to tutorial it's not working for me as should.
> I Try to set GPU up to 1481Mhz without any Boosts issues(throttling). And now I have in The Witcher core set to 1365(Afterburn OSD) and on The Division 655 Mhz.
> Before Flash was 1477MHz, OC on in Windows program without any throttling, and in Witcher was throttling up to 1455MHz.
> 
> Can someone look what I did wrong. I'm pretty sure it's similar to many of roms on this topic. (settings are similar).
> 
> Rom with my changes:
> 
> orginaloc.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Orginal Rom:\
> 
> orginal.zip 147k .zip file


Try these Power settings. Works well on a lot lower voltage


----------



## snight01

deleted


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I understand the Cheap controllers only Lower the voltage and its not the greatest idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By any chance do you have anything in mind, name or manufacturer?
> Thnx.
> 
> https://www.nzxt.com/products/GRID-Plus
> My first idea.


That looks interesting. Much cheaper than an aquaero and maybe just as useful.

Has anyone had any experience with the GRID+?


----------



## Twitch Alucard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snight01*
> 
> Who said I'm coming back? If he did it right I wouldn't have said anything but he didn't. Did you even read what I wrote what he did wrong? How the hell can I even fry my gpu when it's properly tested and optimized. I've never fried the cpu I delided and overclocked. Never any leaks in my custom water cooled setup.
> 
> I was trying to provide information on how i fixed and flashed my bios, and if anyone was adult about this, we could've learned from this incident and carry these improvements onto further bios projects.
> 
> And I'm unwelcomed? ..I wish I cared.


Hush hush now little one. Adults have things to discuss. No time for immature trolls.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snight01*
> 
> Who said I'm coming back? If he did it right I wouldn't have said anything but he didn't. Did you even read what I wrote what he did wrong? How the hell can I even fry my gpu when it's properly tested and optimized. I've never fried the cpu I delided and overclocked. Never any leaks in my custom water cooled setup.
> 
> I was trying to provide information on how i fixed and flashed my bios, and if anyone was adult about this, we could've learned from this incident and carry these improvements onto further bios projects.
> 
> And I'm unwelcomed? ..I wish I cared.


Quote:


> I'll gladly reveal your errors in brief detail. Firstly you set the wrong boost speeds for my card which is actually lower, second, I requested specific fan speeds and you did it wrong, except you lowered them at fan spin points, you also ruined the bios so the card can't detect it. Also the power table you reduced (why?) and the voltage.
> 
> Please people learn how to modify your own bios instead of someone doing it for you.


perhaps more people would have been more "adult" with you if you had started this whole ordeal in a more "adult" manner. you could have made this so much more polite by just asking him to correct his mistakes. we are all human here, mistakes can/will be made, looking back at his work he has not made many though.

thats all i have to say on this subject, lets just put this all in the past now and stop cluttering his thread with meaningless banter.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That looks interesting. Much cheaper than an aquaero and maybe just as useful.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the GRID+?


Small issue might be just me







The Software for this has to run at all times.
But this little thing is about 2X2 inches.


----------



## snight01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> perhaps more people would have been more "adult" with you if you had started this whole ordeal in a more "adult" manner. you could have made this so much more polite by just asking him to correct his mistakes. we are all human here, mistakes can/will be made, looking back at his work he has not made many though.
> 
> thats all i have to say on this subject, lets just put this all in the past now and stop cluttering his thread with meaningless banter.


Agreed.

I admit that i came across hostile and that maybe i should've been more respectful in my replies. I apologize for that.

I modded my own bios following this "http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972"

where i set the fan speed, the boost and tdp. I used dark power table, not familiar about configuring myself so i used his as a baseline. He contributes alot to this place and it was wrong to attack him like that. Sorry about that. Thats all i have to say on that matter. My previous posts will be deleted.

My bios is attached. For anyone who has a asus 980 ti strix and wants to experiment with it. Its boost clock is at 1455.1mhz and fan speed curve is 36% at 36 degrees, 54% at 54degrees and 65% at 65 degrees and dark's tdp table.

EDIT** the tdp is abit unstable, games crash after a couple of minutes. here is mine i created with the default tdp/power table (its actually the first, and the one im using from now on). its 100% safe and stable

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Have a good one!


----------



## snight01

deleted*


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicForce*
> 
> Hi, I have the ASUS GeForce GTX 970 [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5], in some games Amored Warfare, Project Cars at the slightest attempt of acceleration, a couple of minutes the screen goes blank with the words no signal and only a reboot helps. But in games F1 2015, gta 5 all right, you can play for a long time. Tell me why, maybe it's a defective card? Just noticed that the flying game use the powerlimit of the card in full, and walking normally-not completely. Can not enough power the card? Can try to increase the powerlimit?
> 
> GM204.zip 148k .zip file


Hey there

Give this a try

Asus970----Dark.zip 148k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Starting to see some very minor artifacting at 1585/7800Mhz, and crashing about 5 minutes into stressing.
> Feels like i'm right on the edge of stable/crashing though, gonna see if i can manage to get it stable. Gonna see if i can get it to 1600/7800 with some changes, any particular adjustments i can do to give it that little extra?


We can push the voltage to 1.312v, but maxwell card's dont scale with voltage as im sure you will not see improvement from the higher voltage..

each card have a limit, once you hit that nothing will help, btw 1575/7800 is very good on the Ti








Quote:


> Are you sure? It is stable at 1631 on the stock bios.


1631mhz on the stock bios ? if you're sure flash the stock bios and give us some screenshot for that clock ?
Quote:


> I understand the Cheap controllers only Lower the voltage and its not the greatest idea wink.gif
> By any chance do you have anything in mind, name or manufacturer?
> Thnx.
> 
> https://www.nzxt.com/products/GRID-Plus
> My first idea.


I believe the best fan controller for the money is NZXT Sentry 3

https://www.nzxt.com/products/sentry-3
Quote:


> Hello and welcome.
> I have just start my ASUS GTX 980Ti BIOS flash,Ii have allready done one with success. But according to tutorial it's not working for me as should.
> I Try to set GPU up to 1481Mhz without any Boosts issues(throttling). And now I have in The Witcher core set to 1365(Afterburn OSD) and on The Division 655 Mhz.
> Before Flash was 1477MHz, OC on in Windows program without any throttling, and in Witcher was throttling up to 1455MHz.
> 
> Can someone look what I did wrong. I'm pretty sure it's similar to many of roms on this topic. (settings are similar).
> 
> Rom with my changes:
> orginaloc.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Orginal Rom:\ orginal.zip 147k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

Strix980Ti--------Darkl.zip 147k .zip file


Darkl.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1443mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v.. flash the bios and make sure its stable at above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software.
Quote:


> Agreed.
> 
> I admit that i came across hostile and that maybe i should've been more respectful in my replies. I apologize for that.
> 
> I modded my own bios following this "http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972"
> 
> where i set the fan speed, the boost and tdp. I used dark power table, not familiar about configuring myself so i used his as a baseline. He contributes alot to this place and it was wrong to attack him like that. Sorry about that. Thats all i have to say on that matter. My previous posts will be deleted.
> 
> My bios is attached. For anyone who has a asus 980 ti strix and wants to experiment with it. Its boost clock is at 1455.1mhz and fan speed curve is 36% at 36 degrees, 54% at 54degrees and 65% at 65 degrees and dark's tdp table.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file


No problem bro, but its simple if i made a mistake or it didn't work just reply here and i can fix it for yo.. we're human so error is possible









give this a try

Strix--snight01-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1455mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle & your custom fan curve..

here is full Note so you understand what is done there..

the core clock will be at 1455mhz without any throttle (under load ) boost slider and boost state and 2D&3D clock all to 1455mhz

the voltage ( I think this your problem ) your card is locked to 1.212v from Asus, while the last 20 CLK ar 1.281v.. the card will never pass 1.212v that's why i change all to 1.212v to avoid problem's.. ( clear now ? )

the TDP . 420W at stock TDP slider (100% ) and up to 425W.. no need to play with..

for the Fan curve.

at 36c the fan percentage should be 36% equal to 1300rpm ( 3600 *36% = 1300 )

at 54c fan percentage should be 54% and equal to 2000 rpm ( 3600*54%= 1900)

and after 54c the fan will ramp up to 100% at 85c.. your old curve is very bad as the fan will stay at 65% while the temp can hit 100c without any change on the fan speed..

if you still have any question just let me know, I can answer any question as I change what i know not copy/paste


----------



## meangreenbean

Mr Dark! Thanks so much for doing this!

I have a Zotac 980Ti AMP! Omega. Currently I have flashed it with the AMP! Extreme BIOS. It runs the Extreme BIOS just fine.
I have manually OC'd the memory to 7992MHz with no issues. When I take it to 8GHz, I get some artifacts on occasion, mainly just on Fallout 4. I have not touched the core clocks. Also with the AMP! Extreme BIOS, it boosts to 1404, and perfap's "vrel". My temps are good and it never goes above 60º. I have not touched voltages at all. I tried to flash another AMP! Extreme BIOS that you made here, and it was not stable on my card, lots of artifacts in Heaven. My card has an ASIC of 68.5%.
Is there anything you can do for me? I'm OK if you're only able to increase the boost headroom. Whatever is needed to get a solid 8GHz on the RAM would also be awesome. I do enjoy silent fans on desktop (really helps keep dust out), but whatever needs to be done during 3D clocks, I'm good with. I've attached my stock Omega BIOS and the BIOS of the Extreme that I've been using stable, if the comparison helps.

Thanks again for doing this. You're a forum HERO!

980TiAmpOmega.zip 152k .zip file


980TiAmpExtreme.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> We can push the voltage to 1.312v, but maxwell card's dont scale with voltage as im sure you will not see improvement from the higher voltage..
> 
> each card have a limit, once you hit that nothing will help, btw 1575/7800 is very good on the Ti


I set on a coreclock of 1575Mhz and decided to see where my memory ceiling was...
I am one hour stress testing (Valley benchmark loop) stable at: 1575 / 8400 Mhz, another whopping 600Mhz extra on the memory.
Temperatures haven't gone above 44c, i believe i have a pretty good card here. I just really hope the coil whine will decrease or even completely disappear in some days.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> Mr Dark! Thanks so much for doing this!
> 
> I have a Zotac 980Ti AMP! Omega. Currently I have flashed it with the AMP! Extreme BIOS. It runs the Extreme BIOS just fine.
> I have manually OC'd the memory to 7992MHz with no issues. When I take it to 8GHz, I get some artifacts on occasion, mainly just on Fallout 4. I have not touched the core clocks. Also with the AMP! Extreme BIOS, it boosts to 1404, and perfap's "vrel". My temps are good and it never goes above 60º. I have not touched voltages at all. I tried to flash another AMP! Extreme BIOS that you made here, and it was not stable on my card, lots of artifacts in Heaven. My card has an ASIC of 68.5%.
> Is there anything you can do for me? I'm OK if you're only able to increase the boost headroom. Whatever is needed to get a solid 8GHz on the RAM would also be awesome. I do enjoy silent fans on desktop (really helps keep dust out), but whatever needs to be done during 3D clocks, I'm good with. I've attached my stock Omega BIOS and the BIOS of the Extreme that I've been using stable, if the comparison helps.
> 
> Thanks again for doing this. You're a forum HERO!
> 
> 980TiAmpOmega.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 980TiAmpExtreme.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

No need to flash AMP! bios, i'm here







I can make your stock bios better than the AMP!.. give this a try

980TiAmpOmega----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash the bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software









Enjoy it


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I set on a coreclock of 1575Mhz and decided to see where my memory ceiling was...
> I am one hour stress testing (Valley benchmark loop) stable at: 1575 / 8400 Mhz, another whopping 600Mhz extra on the memory.
> Temperatures haven't gone above 44c, i believe i have a pretty good card here. I just really hope the coil whine will decrease or even completely disappear in some days.


wow, strong card mate.. 1575/8400 is awesome for 980 TI.. that's already faster than Titan-X at 1400/8000









I love the water.. push as you want no worry


----------



## Sphere07

backupbios.zip 152k .zip file


I can get 1508 MHz on the core, and 4001 (x2) MHz on the memory. I have the full water block from bitspower for this card.

This is the Nvidia MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning. Right now the card is [email protected] at 36c. You would think at 36c, the card could do more than 1508 MHz, but when I try and go for higher, the card starts showing artifacts and crashes. Is there anything you can do? Thanks! ^ w^

ASIC score is 69.7%.

I am familiar with flashing a bios for the card.

My power supply is a Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775W Gold. My CPU is an Intel Core i7 4790K. Hope this info helps as well to predict power draw.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> wow, strong card mate.. 1575/8400 is awesome for 980 TI.. that's already faster than Titan-X at 1400/8000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the water.. push as you want no worry


Yup, it's lovely! No worries about temperatures at all... Crank her up and come back after a while to see if it's still up and running.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> backupbios.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I can get 1508 MHz on the core, and 4001 (x2) MHz on the memory. I have the full water block from bitspower for this card.
> 
> This is the Nvidia MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning. Right now the card is [email protected] at 36c. You would think at 36c, the card could do more than 1508 MHz, but when I try and go for higher, the card starts showing artifacts and crashes. Is there anything you can do? Thanks! ^ w^
> 
> ASIC score is 69.7%.
> 
> I am familiar with flashing a bios for the card.


Hey there

Give this a try

980Ti--Lighting---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Your bios locked at 1.212v but i'm not sure if that the limit since the Lighting is a premium card.. try it and report back








Quote:


> Yup, it's lovely! No worries about temperatures at all... Crank her up and come back after a while to see if it's still up and running.


Water = Challenge accepted for any Card


----------



## Sphere07

I can go over 1212 mV, but I have to use the MSI Afterburner extended mode.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> I can go over 1212 mV, but I have to use the MSI Afterburner extended mode.


No problem, try that and let me know how yo go


----------



## Sphere07

I am already seeing amazing result. But I wonder how far I can go. Will keep you updated.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No need to flash AMP! bios, i'm here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can make your stock bios better than the AMP!.. give this a try
> 
> 980TiAmpOmega----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash the bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it


Got this when I tried to flash:

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (1462.3236)
does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (19DA.1396)

Haven't had this happen before.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> Got this when I tried to flash:
> 
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (1462.3236)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (19DA.1396)
> 
> Haven't had this happen before.


You're using the AMP! bios so it won't match.. use the latest from that thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're using the AMP! bios so it won't match.. use the latest from that thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


Flashed with the linked nvflash.

Used nvflash64 -6 gm200.rom

First boot after flash yielded a bunch of weird colored panels, like a color check. System reset itself. Second boot, and Device Manager see's it as "Video Controller (VGA Compatible). GPU-Z sees this is an MSI card now. Lol, what is going on? Did I get someone elses ROM?


----------



## meangreenbean

Yup. According to Maxwell BIOS Tweaker, I got someone else's BIOS. Haha







So, might I have one for a Zotact 980 Ti AMP! Omega?
I'm desktop stable for abou five minutes before colo check happens and reset


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> Yup. According to Maxwell BIOS Tweaker, I got someone else's BIOS. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, might I have one for a Zotact 980 Ti AMP! Omega?
> I'm desktop stable for abou five minutes before colo check happens and reset


No, check post 4406.. its your bios.. you download the MSI Lighting one..


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No, check post 4406.. its your bios.. you download the MSI Lighting one..


no joke, something weird happened! I don't know what/how, but that MSI file was in the link you sent me. I re-downloaded it, had same .zip filename, but now has the Zotac BIOS in it. OCN file manager fail. haha


----------



## Sphere07

I might have gotten 1521 MHz stable.
39c on the core, 36c on pcb, 39c on memory, vrm at 45c. Temperatures.
Going higher causes artifacts and crashing. Just remember I had to water cool before I could even get the 1500 mark.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> no joke, something weird happened! I don't know what/how, but that MSI file was in the link you sent me. I re-downloaded it, had same .zip filename, but now has the Zotac BIOS in it. OCN file manager fail. haha


Maybe its OCN server, i'm sure what i sent you








Quote:


> I might have gotten 1521 MHz stable.
> 38c on the core, 36c on pcb, 39c on memory, vrm at 45c. Temperatures.


Glad to hear that, enjoy it


----------



## Sphere07

Had to drop to 1516, couldn't stable at 1521 MHz. :U


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Maybe its OCN server, i'm sure what i sent you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


No joy on the BIOS. instant artifacts when 3DM launches.









I know that it's not memory clocks, as I've had them higher without issue.

I'm OK with using Boost on the core. Is there a way to simply increase the headroom that boost has? If I understand Boost 2.0 correctly and the way my card behaves, I boost to 1404 with that Extreme BIOS that I have been using. It stops at 1404 due to the perfcap VREL. If I've read correctly, doesn't that just mean that the core wants more voltage? I'm just asking questions here because I don't know. If one simply increases the maximum voltage available to the core, then won't it reliably boost until some other condition(perfcap) is met? Again, I'm just asking questions. Please, educate me!

In short, what about raising what is possible for boost, plus the clocks on the memory?

I'm sorry if I sound demanding, that is not my intent. Information on how some of this works on the deeper levels is scarce


----------



## Sphere07

Damn, I had to drop down to 1510 MHz to stable, and now it's 100% stabilized. I guess a bios mod did nothing. I tried every configuration of core voltage, memory voltage, and auxiliary voltage. Something on my video card is causing a limiting factor. I put all four of the 140 mm fans at 3000 RPM on the huge radiator, and did what I could to make it work, but 1510 MHz is the limit.


----------



## erjata

guys help me please, what is the better option to overclock my MSI GTX 960 4GB?? for The Division

i have i5-2400 3.30GHz
8 GB RAM DDR3

if i put 200 MHz Core Clock and 450 MHz Memory Clock my PC Crash :/

thanks so much!


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erjata*
> 
> guys help me please, what is the better option to overclock my MSI GTX 960 4GB?? for The Division
> 
> i have i5-2400 3.30GHz
> 8 GB RAM DDR3
> 
> if i put 200 MHz Core Clock and 450 MHz Memory Clock my PC Crash :/
> 
> thanks so much!


Start with increments! 10MHz here and there to start off with


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> Damn, I had to drop down to 1510 MHz to stable, and now it's 100% stabilized. I guess a bios mod did nothing. I tried every configuration of core voltage, memory voltage, and auxiliary voltage. Something on my video card is causing a limiting factor. I put all four of the 140 mm fans at 3000 RPM on the huge radiator, and did what I could to make it work, but 1510 MHz is the limit.


Nothing wrong with 1510mhz, try your memory-clock now that you know your core-clock ceiling.


----------



## cheesewood

Bricked my 980Tis. Unlucky restoring them too. Paper weights


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheesewood*
> 
> Bricked my 980Tis. Unlucky restoring them too. Paper weights


How did you manage to do that? Do you have on board graphics?


----------



## hidden0

GM200.48.zip 153k .zip file
aa

GM200.83.zip 153k .zip file


Both Bios are attached ,

I have tried to overclock them , was able to pass the 3Dmark test on 1500Mhz on 1.2v i guess will full power slider on the MSI After burner i am on water cooling so temp were not the problem on full load 40-45c .

They are Asus STRIX 980Ti.

please let me know is it possible to check if Vol is locked before flashing the firmware or not .


----------



## Sphere07

I found a way to get 1516 MHz. I put the stock cooler of my Intel Core i7 4790K over the top of where the voltage regulators are, sitting on top of the back plate, and that gave me the extra stability. Go figure....


----------



## cheesewood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> How did you manage to do that? Do you have on board graphics?


Nope it's x99.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheesewood*
> 
> Nope it's x99.


I might be wrong. But if I'm not mistaken, couldn't you get a cheap GPU just to display an image. Leave the bricks in slots and flash them back to stock that way?


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheesewood*
> 
> Bricked my 980Tis. Unlucky restoring them too. Paper weights


http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash

If you screwed up on your bios, if that is the reason, that might help.
Alternatively if you have Intel Integrated or AMD APU, you can use those instead of the PCI or 2nd PCI-E card as described in the thread.


----------



## hidden0

what bios you flashed and from where you got that ?


----------



## cheesewood

I have display from one of them, it crashes when I boot into Windows after a few mins though. Tried to do a DOS flash but not possible for 900 series cards. Still searching for a way ha, computer doesn't register display devices


----------



## Sphere07

If this stock cooler works out to be a good fix for this problem, I wonder if I should buy a cpu water cooling block and install it on top of the back plate of the card, just above the VRM.


----------



## cheesewood

After some serious trial and error I got them flashed back to stock. Thanks for any help and info I got in here


----------



## hazard99

Hello there Mr-Dark would you mind removing the power limit and upping the bios voltage a tiny bit. My ASIC is 81 percent.

GM20003222016.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Sphere07

I got out another little heat sink and stuck it on the back plate, and now I can 1521 MHz. LOL should I buy a CPU water block and put it on the back plate? It'd be like, double water cooling! XD


----------



## curtixman

Okay, so I used that bios you provided to test and push with OC software and have found the card to be stable at 1444/3800. Now what I would like to do is try bringing the voltages down a little and see if it continues to hold stable. Any suggestions?

GM200--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Luciferxy

hi guys, can I ask a question ?

it's about the vbios of my 970.
the maximum clock in boost table is registered as 1443 MHz @ clock 74, clock 75 is throttle down to 202.5 MHz.

with this stock bios, can I overclock my gpu above 1443 MHz using ab or it'll just down throttle back to 202 Mhz if the overclock speed exceeds 1443 ?

the stock / boost speed of my card is 1101 ~ 1278. It'll start throttling if the gpu temperature reach 70 C and (or) power usage reach 99%.

thx in advance.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> No joy on the BIOS. instant artifacts when 3DM launches. frown.gif
> 
> I know that it's not memory clocks, as I've had them higher without issue.
> 
> I'm OK with using Boost on the core. Is there a way to simply increase the headroom that boost has? If I understand Boost 2.0 correctly and the way my card behaves, I boost to 1404 with that Extreme BIOS that I have been using. It stops at 1404 due to the perfcap VREL. If I've read correctly, doesn't that just mean that the core wants more voltage? I'm just asking questions here because I don't know. If one simply increases the maximum voltage available to the core, then won't it reliably boost until some other condition(perfcap) is met? Again, I'm just asking questions. Please, educate me!
> 
> In short, what about raising what is possible for boost, plus the clocks on the memory?
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound demanding, that is not my intent. Information on how some of this works on the deeper levels is scarce frown.gif


No problem, try - 40mhz from MSI AB and report back ? Sound like your card can't hold on 1506mhz.. if the temp still low we can push the voltage to 1.28v..

let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Damn, I had to drop down to 1510 MHz to stable, and now it's 100% stabilized. I guess a bios mod did nothing. I tried every configuration of core voltage, memory voltage, and auxiliary voltage. Something on my video card is causing a limiting factor. I put all four of the 140 mm fans at 3000 RPM on the huge radiator, and did what I could to make it work, but 1510 MHz is the limit.


The custom bios didn't help you because your card at 1.212v.. you should use MSI AB to push the voltage farther so you can stabilize it at > 1510mhz








Quote:


> guys help me please, what is the better option to overclock my MSI GTX 960 4GB?? for The Division
> 
> i have i5-2400 3.30GHz
> 8 GB RAM DDR3
> 
> if i put 200 MHz Core Clock and 450 MHz Memory Clock my PC Crash :/
> 
> thanks so much!


Hello

drop the stock bios here so i can help you there








Quote:


> Bricked my 980Tis. Unlucky restoring them too. Paper weights


I tell you bro, its a flash problem.. you try to flash both card at same time.. btw glad to hear that you fix it..








Quote:


> GM200.48.zip 153k .zip file aa GM200.83.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> Both Bios are attached ,
> 
> I have tried to overclock them , was able to pass the 3Dmark test on 1500Mhz on 1.2v i guess will full power slider on the MSI After burner i am on water cooling so temp were not the problem on full load 40-45c .
> 
> They are Asus STRIX 980Ti.
> 
> please let me know is it possible to check if Vol is locked before flashing the firmware or not .


Hello

the .48 card is unlocked up to 1.312v, while the .83 is locked to 1.212v ..

let me know what you like, so i can help you








Quote:


> Hello there Mr-Dark would you mind removing the power limit and upping the bios voltage a tiny bit. My ASIC is 81 percent. GM20003222016.zip 146k .zi


Hello there

Here yo go

GM20003222016----------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

you can use any OC software to push it farther








Quote:


> I got out another little heat sink and stuck it on the back plate, and now I can 1521 MHz. LOL should I buy a CPU water block and put it on the back plate? It'd be like, double water cooling! XD


lol, a small fan on the back will be good idea.








Quote:


> Okay, so I used that bios you provided to test and push with OC software and have found the card to be stable at 1444/3800. Now what I would like to do is try bringing the voltages down a little and see if it continues to hold stable. Any suggestions?
> 
> GM200--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Sure bro, here yo go

GM200----1.255v---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Voltage from 1.28v to 1.25v
Quote:


> hi guys, can I ask a question ?
> 
> it's about the vbios of my 970.
> the maximum clock in boost table is registered as 1443 MHz @ clock 74, clock 75 is throttle down to 202.5 MHz.
> 
> with this stock bios, can I overclock my gpu above 1443 MHz using ab or it'll just down throttle back to 202 Mhz if the overclock speed exceeds 1443 ?
> 
> the stock / boost speed of my card is 1101 ~ 1278. It'll start throttling if the gpu temperature reach 70 C and (or) power usage reach 99%.
> 
> thx in advance.


Hello

for the first question: yes you can push it above 1443mhz. and for the second question all Maxwell card's throttle at 67c or 72c.. depend on the bios


----------



## Nedooo

Hi, I recently buoght G1 970, and just to share this result, picture speaks ton of words, I was experimenting to get as low as possible with voltage and 24/7 stability on 1500MHz core, btw my ASIC is rather low 69%, so my guess ASIC on this moded values goes above 70-75%. Still my RAM is
Hynx and highest clock without artifacts is 7600MHz effective, is there a way to add voltage on RAM to reach 8000MHz.
And on air this voltage table and moded fan curve it reaches only 58C on stress...
Any advice on RAM further OC would be more then welcome


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Hi, I recently buoght G1 970, and just to share this result, picture speaks ton of words, I was experimenting to get as low as possible with voltage and 24/7 stability on 1500MHz core, btw my ASIC is rather low 69%, so my guess ASIC on this moded values goes above 70-75%. Still my RAM is
> Hynx and highest clock without artifacts is 7600MHz effective, is there a way to add voltage on RAM to reach 8000MHz.
> And on air this voltage table and moded fan curve it reaches only 58C on stress...
> Any advice on RAM further OC would be more then welcome


hello

I see 1.193v for 1506mhz.. are you sure its stable ? that very good voltage for 1506mhz..

for memory OC, sorry but nothing can help you there.. Hynix is know as bad clocker.. 7.6ghz is the max and some push to 7.8ghz..

Btw, your profile pic push me to slap my laptop screen..lol


----------



## Sphere07

I get 1166 mV when doing 1510 MHz, and it's stable rock solid right now. That is with vdroop. Anyways, when I push the volts more, I either see no gain, or it makes things more unstable. lol

Doing 1510 MHz when playing Ark Survival Evolved, because I don't want to crash while under the ocean, I'll drown if I crash. ;w;


----------



## Nedooo

Perfectly stable, so far, I just played DOTA 2 (uninstalled after few days), GTA 5 and AC Unity, and I will try that Unreal Tournament preAlpha








I'm sad about Hynx but still this seems like good GPU...
Gonna change avatar LOL


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Thanks dude







got it back to 1.250V @1507MHz + 2005MHz Mem . The outcome is trully Golden


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM20003222016----------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)


Thank you. Will test and report back


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> I get 1166 mV when doing 1510 MHz, and it's stable rock solid right now. That is with vdroop. Anyways, when I push the volts more, I either see no gain, or it makes things more unstable. lol
> 
> Doing 1510 MHz when playing Ark Survival Evolved, because I don't want to crash while under the ocean, I'll drown if I crash. ;w;


1510mhz still very good honestly, Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage that's why you see no gain








Quote:


> Perfectly stable, so far, I just played DOTA 2 (uninstalled after few days), GTA 5 and AC Unity, and I will try that Unreal Tournament preAlpha smile.gif
> I'm sad about Hynx but still this seems like good GPU...
> Gonna change avatar LOL


Ya, hynix is bad.. 7.6ghz or 7.7ghz is the max. while Samsung and Elpida hit 8ghz or more without problems









Thanks








Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> Thanks dude wink.gif got it back to 1.250V @1507MHz + 2005MHz Mem . The outcome is trully Golden smile.gif


Say thanks to the 6700k









at which clock that ? 4.2ghz ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 1510mhz still very good honestly, Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage that's why you see no gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, hynix is bad.. 7.6ghz or 7.7ghz is the max. while Samsung and Elpida hit 8ghz or more without problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say thanks to the 6700k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at which clock that ? 4.2ghz ?


Thanx to MSI , OCing CPU is one click







4.4ghz


----------



## hidden0

Would it matter if i Overclock just one card in SLI ?

thats really bad news for me


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hidden0*
> 
> Would it matter if i Overclock just one card in SLI ?
> 
> thats really bad news for me


You can overclock it, but the cards will run at the lowest speed of both cards. You're limited by your worst clocker


----------



## hidden0

Exactly what i was thinking so its kinda useless in my case ?


----------



## Mirachan

Hi everyone, I am rather new to the whole overclocking with bios buisness and I stumbled across some problems I cant figure out.

I use a Gigabyte gtx 980ti wf3 oc (GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD) with nearly stock bios (I increased the power limit).

Original.zip 146k .zip file


I noticed that the card wont boost beyond bin59. In stock that is 1265,5Mhz. When I change the max table clock from 1455-->1595 it will boost to 1404,4Mhz at 1,187V.

Could someone tell me which, probaly obvious, misttake I make?


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, try - 40mhz from MSI AB and report back ? Sound like your card can't hold on 1506mhz.. if the temp still low we can push the voltage to 1.28v..


Dropping 40MHz did the trick. Ran 8 loops of Heaven 1440p fullscreen Ultra/Extreme/8x.
69º@70% fans. May need to bring the fans up to 40% right off the bat instead of the curve once it hits 50º during 3D clocks. The temp rise was almost instantaneous and hit 72º before the fans had time to ramp up. You are the man!


----------



## MiniPurple

Mr-Dark, i need a custom bios for my 980 Ti HOF.
*Disable Throttling
*Disable Turbo Boost
Can modify my bios please?
More info: ASIC 64.5%, stock voltage: 1.25V under load(gpu-z render test). i also want to know whats the max safe voltage for a card like this, aircooled.

980TiHOF.zip 152k .zip file

i use the HOF NVVDD to overvolt, so im pretty much sure i can kill my card if i pump a lot of voltage on it, this is why i wanna know whats the max safe voltage. Thx!
PS: pls tell me what u've done to it in order to disable throttling and turbo boost, i wanna learn that


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hello
> 
> I see 1.193v for 1506mhz.. are you sure its stable ? that very good voltage for 1506mhz..
> 
> for memory OC, sorry but nothing can help you there.. Hynix is know as bad clocker.. 7.6ghz is the max and some push to 7.8ghz..
> 
> Btw, your profile pic push me to slap my laptop screen..lol


On their site it says: Integrated with industry's best 4GB GDDR5 memory 256-bit memory interface
and they used DDR5 modules leftovers from GTX7XX batch???
I wrote to their support, this is false advertising at it's best. I'm kinda pissed, I just wish I can meet in person some Gigabyte stuff that would make my day








Is there any international legal action possible that can squeeze them, make them pay to charity or some community sentence, Gigabyte crew cleaning streets, sewer etc...


----------



## hazard99

@Mr-Dark do the voltages have to stay set. I believe on my Gtx 970 gaming 4g card, I had the voltages fluctuate with the clock speed. Its been a long time since I figured out what clock speeds went with what. But basically at 1518 i had it set to 1.225 and and any lower clock speeds the voltage would go down. The reason why i am ask is because I don't want it to always sit at that voltage but mainly when I am gaming. I think that this thing doesnt need all that much voltage to clock pretty high but because it's static I cant really get it to come down at all. advise suggestions or different bios mod perhaps?

Ill upload my original bios just in case. id like to still be able to have the head room but not force voltages all the time.

GM20003222016.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## fbmbirds

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


I wanted to see what you could do with my bios.

I mainly wanted to up the voltage limit but im open to any positive extras.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thanx to MSI , OCing CPU is one click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4ghz


4.4ghz is good OC on the 6700k








Quote:


> You can overclock it, but the cards will run at the lowest speed of both cards. You're limited by your worst clocker


^^ This
Quote:


> Exactly what i was thinking so its kinda useless in my case ?


Yes, its useless to OC one card in SLI and leave the other card at lower clock..
Quote:


> Hi everyone, I am rather new to the whole overclocking with bios buisness and I stumbled across some problems I cant figure out.
> 
> I use a Gigabyte gtx 980ti wf3 oc (GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD) with nearly stock bios (I increased the power limit). Original.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> I noticed that the card wont boost beyond bin59. In stock that is 1265,5Mhz. When I change the max table clock from 1455-->1595 it will boost to 1404,4Mhz at 1,187V.
> 
> Could someone tell me which, probaly obvious, misttake I make?


Hey there

check this bios

Giga980Ti-----Darkl.zip 146k .zip file


Darkl.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1468mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Dropping 40MHz did the trick. Ran 8 loops of Heaven 1440p fullscreen Ultra/Extreme/8x.
> 69º@70% fans. May need to bring the fans up to 40% right off the bat instead of the curve once it hits 50º during 3D clocks. The temp rise was almost instantaneous and hit 72º before the fans had time to ramp up. You are the man!


Glad to hear that, now reduce the offset from 40 to 30mhz ? once you find the Max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios again for you









btw we can add a custom fan curve from the bios








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, i need a custom bios for my 980 Ti HOF.
> *Disable Throttling
> *Disable Turbo Boost
> Can modify my bios please?
> More info: ASIC 64.5%, stock voltage: 1.25V under load(gpu-z render test). i also want to know whats the max safe voltage for a card like this, aircooled.
> 980TiHOF.zip 152k .zip file
> i use the HOF NVVDD to overvolt, so im pretty much sure i can kill my card if i pump a lot of voltage on it, this is why i wanna know whats the max safe voltage. Thx!
> PS: pls tell me what u've done to it in order to disable throttling and turbo boost, i wanna learn that tongue.gif


Sure bro, give this a try

980Ti--HOF---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

your card is locked to 1.212v from the bios but that Utility allow you to push the voltage over that limit.. keep it under 1.30v and you will be fine








Quote:


> On their site it says: Integrated with industry's best 4GB GDDR5 memory 256-bit memory interface
> and they used DDR5 modules leftovers from GTX7XX batch???
> I wrote to their support, this is false advertising at it's best. I'm kinda pissed, I just wish I can meet in person some Gigabyte stuff that would make my day smile.gif
> Is there any international legal action possible that can squeeze them, make them pay to charity or some community sentence, Gigabyte crew cleaning streets, sewer etc... smile.gif


Well, they mean a memory that run at 7Ghz without problem..

for the Gigabyte the first Rev 1.0 has Samsung memory and first Rev 1.1 has Hynix while now the latest patch from the Rev 1.1 has Samsung again..

Samsung have tight timing and higher price








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark do the voltages have to stay set. I believe on my Gtx 970 gaming 4g card, I had the voltages fluctuate with the clock speed. Its been a long time since I figured out what clock speeds went with what. But basically at 1518 i had it set to 1.225 and and any lower clock speeds the voltage would go down. The reason why i am ask is because I don't want it to always sit at that voltage but mainly when I am gaming. I think that this thing doesnt need all that much voltage to clock pretty high but because it's static I cant really get it to come down at all. advise suggestions or different bios mod perhaps?
> 
> Ill upload my original bios just in case. id like to still be able to have the head room but not force voltages all the time. GM20003222016.zip


Hello

The card should IDLE at low clock/voltage even with my bios.. just make sure Nvidia power setting at Adaptive not high performance.. also if you monitor refresh rate is 144hz drop it to 120hz








Quote:


> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> I wanted to see what you could do with my bios.
> 
> I mainly wanted to up the voltage limit but im open to any positive extras.


Hello

here yo go

Evga980Ti-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and you can use any OC software to push the card farther


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://valid.x86.fr/gmwk2w


----------



## rck1984

*Core-clock:* 1576Mhz
*Memory-clock:* 8516Mhz

Starting to see the ceiling of this amazing 980Ti now...


----------



## fbmbirds

Many thanks!


----------



## Mirachan

Thanks alot Mr-Dark.

Is it possible to change something in the bios so the card does not run at 1,255V all the time?
The Nvidia power setting is at addaptive.

It looks like my card is not going into a lower power state. The only reason for that, I found so far, could be because I am using 2 monitors (atleast I read something about that in another forum)


----------



## MiniPurple

Thank u so much Mr-Dark, the idle voltage is sitting at 1.26V, in heaven benchmark, 1080p, 70% TDP, the voltage dropped to 1.23, max temp recorded was 66ºC with no throttle at all, btw im in love with this overvoltage tool, so much better than the msi afterburner, but i have a question: do i have to keep it below 1.3V under load or idle?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wouldn't go higher than 1.293v, unless you need it. Unless you're getting crashes and artifacts


----------



## superkyle1721

Mr-Dark. I replaced my setup. I was previously running one waterforce GPU and one regular Xtreme. Since them I sold my Xtreme and have gone to two waterforce 980tis. Can you please mod the bios to allow for max safe voltage for the watercooled cards? I would like to leave the memory alone at 7200 but please turn off boost and set the core to 1569.5. Thank you very much for all your work!!

GM200_Waterforce.zip 145k .zip file


GM200NewWF.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## zetoor85

Hello Mr-Dark. got this gigabyte xtreme 980 ti, asic 84,8%. could you help me with an 24-7 air bios









980tigigabytetixtreme.zip 145k .zip file


had in mind;

1.224 volt
1550 core
8000 ram
no boost ect








just leave the fan profile stock, works like a charm !

right now as it is, i run 24-7 1550 to 1580 mhz @ 1.200 volt, so the chip is not that hungry







i think 1.224 will give me headroom to push some and hold me cool









maybe i can flash a secound bios instead of the L2N giga xtreme provides, with an air bios instead? hmm









anyways, have a nice evening, many thanks from zetoor











Wruuuuum!!!!!


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wouldn't go higher than 1.293v, unless you need it. Unless you're getting crashes and artifacts


my card's ASIC quality is 64.5%, so it runst at 1.23V under load, and when its in idle it goes up to 1.26, idk if i would b able to get 1500Mhz @ 1.293V, what u think? at 1430Mhz the max temp was 66ºC 70% TDP usage fans 100%


----------



## DeathAngel74

My #2 970 in sli is barely 67.9%. I can get it to 1506.5 @ 1.281v


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gmwk2w


Sweet bro! Will report back after 48h about OC ability of mine








Quote:


> Core-clock: 1576Mhz
> Memory-clock: 8516Mhz
> 
> Starting to see the ceiling of this amazing 980Ti now...


Indeed! Reference one ?
Quote:


> Thanks alot Mr-Dark.
> 
> Is it possible to change something in the bios so the card does not run at 1,255V all the time?
> The Nvidia power setting is at addaptive.
> 
> It looks like my card is not going into a lower power state. The only reason for that, I found so far, could be because I am using 2 monitors (atleast I read something about that in another forum)


Yea, its the 2 monitor push the card to high clock/volt.. not the bios








Quote:


> Thank u so much Mr-Dark, the idle voltage is sitting at 1.26V, in heaven benchmark, 1080p, 70% TDP, the voltage dropped to 1.23, max temp recorded was 66ºC with no throttle at all, btw im in love with this overvoltage tool, so much better than the msi afterburner, but i have a question: do i have to keep it below 1.3V under load or idle?


Under load for sure.. and remember higher Voltage doesn't mean higher OC ..
Quote:


> Mr-Dark. I replaced my setup. I was previously running one waterforce GPU and one regular Xtreme. Since them I sold my Xtreme and have gone to two waterforce 980tis. Can you please mod the bios to allow for max safe voltage for the watercooled cards? I would like to leave the memory alone at 7200 but please turn off boost and set the core to 1569.5. Thank you very much for all your work!!
> 
> GM200_Waterforce.zip 145k .zip file GM200NewWF.zip 145k .zip fil


Hello

Here yo go

Waterforce980Ti-----Dark.zip 293k .zip file


Dark.zip (293k. zip file)

Both at 1569mhz & stock memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

enjoy it








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark. got this gigabyte xtreme 980 ti, asic 84,8%. could you help me with an 24-7 air bios redface.gif
> 
> 980tigigabytetixtreme.zip 145k .zip file
> 
> had in mind;
> 
> 1.224 volt
> 1550 core
> 8000 ram
> no boost ect smile.gif
> just leave the fan profile stock, works like a charm !
> 
> right now as it is, i run 24-7 1550 to 1580 mhz @ 1.200 volt, so the chip is not that hungry smile.gif i think 1.224 will give me headroom to push some and hold me cool thumb.gif
> 
> maybe i can flash a secound bios instead of the L2N giga xtreme provides, with an air bios instead? hmm smile.gif
> 
> anyways, have a nice evening, many thanks from zetoor thumb.gif
> 
> Wruuuuum!!!!! tongue.gif


Hey there









Strong card man! here yo go as you request

gigabytetixtreme------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1557mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.22v & higher TDP limit boost off









No need for the Ln2 bios. as that only enable the extra 6pin and no 2D profile.. so its for benching only not for daily usage


----------



## zetoor85

Thanks yet again Mr-dark.

so i cant override the L2N bios with a normal bios







?

oh well for now L2N is just my backup bios anyways. i go flash some bios now have fun all


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Thanks yet again Mr-dark.
> 
> so i cant override the L2N bios with a normal bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> oh well for now L2N is just my backup bios anyways. i go flash some bios now have fun all


I don't recommended it for daily usage.. that bios for benching not for daily..

also there is no big benefit from that as the 2*8pin is more than enough to push GM200 chip to the limit


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Well, they mean a memory that run at 7Ghz without problem..
> 
> for the Gigabyte the first Rev 1.0 has Samsung memory and first Rev 1.1 has Hynix while now the latest patch from the Rev 1.1 has Samsung again..
> 
> Samsung have tight timing and higher price


My card is rev 1.0 with Hynx RAM, there is no rules for this revisions.
They stated two obvious false advertisement: Gauntlet and Industry best RAM...I'm not some abstract interpreter to assume what they mean by some statements...I just read them as is...
I'm aware they tricked me (not only me), that bothers me a bit.
But as long as there are sheeps (first me) there will be wool (not so hard earned cash)...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> My card is rev 1.0 with Hynx RAM, there is no rules for this revisions.
> They stated two obvious false advertisement: Gauntlet and Industry best RAM...I'm not some abstract interpreter to assume what they mean by some statements...I just read them as is...
> I'm aware they tricked me (not only me), that bothers me a bit.
> But as long as there are sheeps (first me) there will be wool (not so hard earned cash)...


short answer, reducing the cost for higher profit







Samsung chip's cost more


----------



## zetoor85

so Mr-Dark. i flashed the bios, everthing runs cool & smooth







im very happy









only have 1 question, at 100% tpd how much total watt are we looking at, 450w?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> so Mr-Dark. i flashed the bios, everthing runs cool & smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only have 1 question, at 100% tpd how much total watt are we looking at, 450w?


Glad to hear that bro,

at 100% TDP slider its 420W limit and up to 425W max.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that bro,
> 
> at 100% TDP slider its 420W limit and up to 425W max.


awesome ! then i can monitor watt usage my self, neat!

back to gaming! cu ******


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> short answer, reducing the cost for higher profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung chip's cost more


Could not agree more








Supplying reviewers with "golden samples".
Profiting from lies and fraud...that is what I hate...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> awesome ! then i can monitor watt usage my self, neat!
> 
> back to gaming! cu ******


Yea, easy to calculate.. TDP usage under load & 420 = the actual power draw










I love numbers as i finish University on Accounting








Quote:


> Could not agree more smile.gif
> Supplying reviewers with "golden samples".
> Profiting from lies and fraud...that is what I hate...


All do that bro, Golden sample for first review's then garbage sample for people


----------



## Sphere07

Maybe I should become a reviewer then, so I can get golden cards. 8D
Nah I doubt it'd go that way.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> Maybe I should become a reviewer then, so I can get golden cards. 8D
> Nah I doubt it'd go that way.


I mean the first Review for the product.. look at guru3d & Techpowerup read all 970/980 review.. you will see all close to the good OC range while many people get very bad OCing chip


----------



## Sphere07

I just found out that your bios is actually set in the Ln2 bios slot. That means that there was no 1212 mV limit. Also confirmed that I could go over 1212 mV using MSI Afterburner. Thanks to this I can now 1521 MHz more stable. Just kinda nervous about the higher voltages.


----------



## k7k7k

Hi Mr Dark, I posted in another forum about how my card is getting perfCap: Pwr. I copied over the H20 nolimits profile for my gtx 980. Would you mind making me a custom bios? Thanks!

The attachment is my original bios dump.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> I just found out that your bios is actually set in the Ln2 bios slot. That means that there was no 1212 mV limit. Also confirmed that I could go over 1212 mV using MSI Afterburner. Thanks to this I can now 1521 MHz more stable. Just kinda nervous about the higher voltages.


Glad to hear that bro.








Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark, I posted in another forum about how my card is getting perfCap: Pwr. I copied over the H20 nolimits profile for my gtx 980. Would you mind making me a custom bios? Thanks!
> 
> The attachment is my original bios dump.
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

GM204-----------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1581mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## Sphere07

Wow I'm actually hitting 100% power draw on this card now in heavensward benchmark. o _o;
435 Watts of power draw. D:
Sadly the card crashed later in the test.


----------



## zetoor85

msi970.zip 136k .zip file


msi 970 gtx 4g gaming
1570core / stock mem / 1.260volt / no boost /

if you mind









btw sounds awesome with your school, how long until you finish?


----------



## k7k7k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM204-----------Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1581mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Works great! Thank you Mr Dark. While gaming the TDP sits at around 60-65% and the core clock idles at 1253 MHz. Is that ok? But no more PerfCap!

Forgot to add this. Afterburner show power limit maxed at 100%, I'm assuming that's part of what you modified in the rom? And do I even need to use afterburner anymore? Thanks again


----------



## Nedooo

BTW GPU-Z doesn't show correct clock...HW monitor is 100% accurate...GPU-Z can be "fooled" like Heaven or Valley benchmark...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> Wow I'm actually hitting 100% power draw on this card now in heavensward benchmark. o _o;
> 435 Watts of power draw. D:
> Sadly the card crashed later in the test.


With my bios ? are you sure 100% TDP usage ? 425w not easy to pull on heaven at 1.212v..
Quote:


> msi970.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> msi 970 gtx 4g gaming
> 1570core / stock mem / 1.260volt / no boost /
> 
> if you mind smile.gif
> 
> btw sounds awesome with your school, how long until you finish?


Here yo go

msi970---Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Already finished from 2 month








Quote:


> Works great! Thank you Mr Dark. While gaming the TDP sits at around 60-65% and the core clock idles at 1253 MHz. Is that ok? But no more PerfCap!
> 
> Forgot to add this. Afterburner show power limit maxed at 100%, I'm assuming that's part of what you modified in the rom? And do I even need to use afterburner anymore? Thanks again


Glad to hear that!

make sure the power setting in Nvidia driver at Adaptive not high performance so the card IDLE at low clock








Quote:


> BTW GPU-Z doesn't show correct clock...HW monitor is 100% accurate...GPU-Z can be "fooled" like Heaven or Valley benchmark...


With boost off all should report 100% correct clock.. HW never work for me .. report 540mhz or something like that


----------



## zetoor85

nice must have been many years with study hehe







must be good to be done !!!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11366395

did some testing, quite happy with the bios you made. 1599core/8658mem 1.224 volt

compare to stock bios run, where i had more voltage ( 1.244 ) i manage to beat Graphics Score !!!!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11324163

wierd my combined is lower with new bios, might just be my old 3820 making poo !


----------



## k7k7k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> With my bios ? are you sure 100% TDP usage ? 425w not easy to pull on heaven at 1.212v..
> Here yo go
> 
> msi970---Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Already finished from 2 month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that!
> 
> make sure the power setting in Nvidia driver at Adaptive not high performance so the card IDLE at low clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With boost off all should report 100% correct clock.. HW never work for me .. report 540mhz or something like that


You were right I did have it set at high performance. However, I'm still getting an idle speed of 1253 when "Let the 3D application decide" is checked.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> nice must have been many years with study hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be good to be done !!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11366395
> 
> did some testing, quite happy with the bios you made. 1599core/8658mem 1.224 volt
> 
> compare to stock bios run, where i had more voltage ( 1.244 ) i manage to beat Graphics Score !!!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11324163
> 
> wierd my combined is lower with new bios, might just be my old 3820 making poo !


Good score bro, and that 3820 still strong.. that score very close from 4770k..









Quote:


> You were right I did have it set at high performance. However, I'm still getting an idle speed of 1253 when "Let the 3D application decide" is checked.


more than one monitor ? + 120hz refresh rate ? both can push the gpu to IDLE at high clock


----------



## k7k7k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> more than one monitor ? + 120hz refresh rate ? both can push the gpu to IDLE at high clock


Haha yea I have 3 monitors and one is 1440p 140hz. I think my gpu used to idle in the 900s with the stock bios and same monitors. I'd rather keep the better gaming performance, but if its possible to have it run less power hungry/hot that would be optimal.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k7k7k*
> 
> Haha yea I have 3 monitors and one is 1440p 140hz. I think my gpu used to idle in the 900s with the stock bios and same monitors. I'd rather keep the better gaming performance, but if its possible to have it run less power hungry/hot that would be optimal.


lol, 3 monitor and you want low idle clock ?









in general custom bios push all profile 100-150mhz more... but i think good gaming performance is better than idle clock ?


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> With my bios ? are you sure 100% TDP usage ? 425w not easy to pull on heaven at 1.212v..


Heavensward, and I was doing much higher than 1212 mV. And from what I can figure from looking at the bios, it looks like a max of 435 watts, and it was doing 100% power, even 103% power. The card was throttling due to it, and the PerfCap Reason was Power.


----------



## Ziver

GM200-Ziver.zip 152k .zip file


Higher TDP Limit Please


----------



## zetoor85

yea, happy with the 3820, plenty power, and keep my power bill alive lol !!









seems 1.224 volt is good right up to 1599 on the core, 2 mhz over and she get realy mad at me







so maybe we can try edit at 1.250 volt bios? temps are realy good right now







special with my window open hehe

gigabytetixtreme------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)


----------



## MiniPurple

Can i do stability tests @4K if im gunna play at 1080p? would it make a difference in stability?
Is there another way of getting rid of artifacts other than lowering the core clock? i was trying to get 1480Mhz with stock voltages, and i got artifacts, then i quit heaven and bumped up the voltage by 30mV(1.29V idle, 1.26V full load), and i kept getting artifacts, if i run it at 1450Mhz its fine. ASIC Quality: 64.5%


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> nice must have been many years with study hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be good to be done !!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11366395
> 
> did some testing, quite happy with the bios you made. 1599core/8658mem 1.224 volt
> 
> compare to stock bios run, where i had more voltage ( 1.244 ) i manage to beat Graphics Score !!!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11324163
> 
> wierd my combined is lower with new bios, might just be my old 3820 making poo !


That is a crazy legit score and a awesome clock. What scores are you getting from unigine valley?

Also I'd like to know what temps you are getting, To be honest I'm not use to my temps hitting 70 and turning the fans up makes this thing loud......


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> That is a crazy legit score and a awesome clock. What scores are you getting from unigine valley?
> 
> Also I'd like to know what temps you are getting, To be honest I'm not use to my temps hitting 70 and turning the fans up makes this thing loud......


thank you sir  only had card for a week or 2 so im still learning what she want and how much ect








temps hmm... yea depends on work load really, and how much volt i push on the card, but right now with this bios i hit close 70 with a mild fan profile in AB

sadly i have only made 1 run vally in 1080p and i dont have the scorer around since i reinstalled windows, but 4200points where no problem as i renemeber. can try do some runs after i have got me some sleep
















oh well, full lap on green hell, settings are 1440p, ultra/max settings, DS4X/msaa, sorta maxed the game out







enjoy












card runs 1587mhz core / 4099 ram @ 1.224 volt









temps/fan% ect are on the overlay









PS: 10 ms frame time, is a trade of vsync







should be up in 1080p very soon


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> thank you sir  only had card for a week or 2 so im still learning what she want and how much ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps hmm... yea depends on work load really, and how much volt i push on the card, but right now with this bios i hit close 70 with a mild fan profile in AB
> 
> sadly i have only made 1 run vally in 1080p and i dont have the scorer around since i reinstalled windows, but 4200points where no problem as i renemeber. can try do some runs after i have got me some sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, full lap on green hell, settings are 1440p, ultra/max settings, DS4X/msaa, sorta maxed the game out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card runs 1587mhz core / 4099 ram @ 1.224 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps/fan% ect are on the overlay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: 10 ms frame time, is a trade of vsync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be up in 1080p very soon


ASIC Quality? mine is a 980ti HOF 64.5% ASIC and i get artifacts at 1480Mhz, never tried 1470 tho, but still, u getting a lot more, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> ASIC Quality? mine is a 980ti HOF 64.5% ASIC and i get artifacts at 1480Mhz, never tried 1470 tho, but still, u getting a lot more, am i doing something wrong?


I have seen low ASIC quality cards do great overclocks before, and then others, poorly. It really depends on where the issue is coming from.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> Heavensward, and I was doing much higher than 1212 mV. And from what I can figure from looking at the bios, it looks like a max of 435 watts, and it was doing 100% power, even 103% power. The card was throttling due to it, and the PerfCap Reason was Power.


I think 1.28v ? as 430W isn't easy to pull at low voltage..
Quote:


> GM200-Ziver.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Higher TDP Limit Please thumb.gif


Sure. here yo go

GM200---TDP.zip 152k .zip file


Up to 150%








Quote:


> yea, happy with the 3820, plenty power, and keep my power bill alive lol !! smile.gif
> 
> seems 1.224 volt is good right up to 1599 on the core, 2 mhz over and she get realy mad at me tongue.gif so maybe we can try edit at 1.250 volt bios? temps are realy good right now biggrin.gif special with my window open hehe
> 
> gigabytetixtreme
> 
> Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)


Glad to hear that.. here yo go

gigabytetixtreme---1.255v.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> Can i do stability tests @4K if im gunna play at 1080p? would it make a difference in stability?
> Is there another way of getting rid of artifacts other than lowering the core clock? i was trying to get 1480Mhz with stock voltages, and i got artifacts, then i quit heaven and bumped up the voltage by 30mV(1.29V idle, 1.26V full load), and i kept getting artifacts, if i run it at 1450Mhz its fine. ASIC Quality: 64.5%


testing stability at 4K isn't good idea if you're playing at 1080p as the card will pull more watt and ask for higher volt for same clock..

sound like the limit for that chip.. some card's is a crap








Quote:


> I have seen low ASIC quality cards do great overclocks before, and then others, poorly. It really depends on where the issue is coming from.


Ya, but not all... My Strix 980 Ti have 59% ASIC and max stable clock is 1430mhz @1.28v


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> ASIC Quality? mine is a 980ti HOF 64.5% ASIC and i get artifacts at 1480Mhz, never tried 1470 tho, but still, u getting a lot more, am i doing something wrong?


Hey







asic is 84.8%, but i seen lower asic card do it well to, but often they need some more cooling and extra voltage. ( alot extra )

higher voltage = higher core temp = more Core leaks, you can come around core leaks with watercooling but sometimes it not enough & some chips will leak no matter what.

so many factors play, but as dark say, he has lower asic quality card that it wont go over 1430~~ mhz with oc ( prolly on air ), and i had same results with 2 msi lightning cards, 59% & 58% asic quality, went MAX 1450/1480 mhz on core with huge amount of volt and cooling !!!.

thanks for the 1.250 volt bios dark, i flash after dinner









+ the msi 970 will get a flash to later


----------



## rck1984

ASIQ on itself doesn't mean that much.

I have seen low ASIQ cards clock like a maniac and high ASIC cards suck. In theory, for water cooling you might even want a low ASIC card because -all though they need more voltage to achieve high clocks- they handle added voltage a lot better. Where's high ASIC cards overclock easier but start to become unstable quicker with added voltage.

So... A low/high ASIC does not directly mean it's a bad or good overclocking card. ASIC is just one of the things that come into play when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> ASIQ on itself doesn't mean that much.
> 
> I have seen low ASIQ cards clock like a maniac and high ASIC cards suck. In theory, for water cooling you might even want a low ASIC card because -all though they need more voltage to achieve high clocks- they handle added voltage a lot better. Where's high ASIC cards overclock easier but start to become unstable quicker with added voltage.
> 
> So... A low/high ASIC does not directly mean it's a bad or good overclocking card.


i think the asic quality of the chipset has stuff to say, but in the end alot other factors play in, but the best cards i had where allways highest asic, dont know man :O it can be complete random to.

but theese cards like cooling + efficiency dont they


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> ASIQ on itself doesn't mean that much.
> 
> I have seen low ASIQ cards clock like a maniac and high ASIC cards suck. In theory, for water cooling you might even want a low ASIC card because -all though they need more voltage to achieve high clocks- they handle added voltage a lot better. Where's high ASIC cards overclock easier but start to become unstable quicker with added voltage.
> 
> So... A low/high ASIC does not directly mean it's a bad or good overclocking card. ASIC is just one of the things that come into play when it comes to overclocking.


Agreed








65.2 ASIC here Clocks well


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> thank you sir  only had card for a week or 2 so im still learning what she want and how much ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps hmm... yea depends on work load really, and how much volt i push on the card, but right now with this bios i hit close 70 with a mild fan profile in AB
> 
> sadly i have only made 1 run vally in 1080p and i dont have the scorer around since i reinstalled windows, but 4200points where no problem as i renemeber. can try do some runs after i have got me some sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, full lap on green hell, settings are 1440p, ultra/max settings, DS4X/msaa, sorta maxed the game out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card runs 1587mhz core / 4099 ram @ 1.224 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps/fan% ect are on the overlay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: 10 ms frame time, is a trade of vsync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be up in 1080p very soon


Very sexy temps my friend, I'm going to have to work on my voltage. It pushes my card to a very high temp and I am not enjoying that. I will work on backing the voltage down till she gets unstable. So far I'm going to stick with 1454 because I see diminishing returns when I go for 1500 plus the temps go to high and that's with a really aggressive fan profile.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> i think the asic quality of the chipset has stuff to say, but in the end alot other factors play in, but the best cards i had where allways highest asic, dont know man :O it can be complete random to.
> 
> but theese cards like cooling + efficiency dont they


There is a randomness to it of course. Not all CPU's clock the same either, even though they're the same model, same batch etc.. It depends on many factors, one of them being ASIC. Having a high ASIC can be a first indication of having a good card though.

I believe it's more difficult getting a really low ASIC card than getting a high one. A low ASIC card probably only shines on a custom BIOS with added voltage, wheres a high ASIQ one does good on standard voltage. High ASIC cards are the better choice for the big audience because of that imo. Hence, that's why manufactures handpick certain cards and sell them for premium prices.

That's my believe at least.


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> card runs 1587mhz core / 4099 ram @ 1.224 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps/fan% ect are on the overlay


The problem I have with such stats as this, is that they are not realistic in regards to what most people will get, and when a person sees such a high score, especially if it is on air cooling, it makes a person feel like they lost out. For me, I am on water cooling, and I can guarantee a stable on 1516 / 8002(x4) MHz. I am using the MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning with the Bitspower Full Water Block. It's not as if I'm doing the overclock wrong, so that's not it. It's just that my card is average. Posting scores of 1587 MHz is nice for you, but for everybody else, is like, "that guy won the lotto, I never win anything".


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> The problem I have with such stats as this, is that they are not realistic in regards to what most people will get, and when a person sees such a high score, especially if it is on air cooling, it makes a person feel like they lost out. For me, I am on water cooling, and I can guarantee a stable on 1516 / 8002(x4) MHz. I am using the MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning with the Bitspower Full Water Block. It's not as if I'm doing the overclock wrong, so that's not it. It's just that my card is average. Posting scores of 1587 MHz is nice for you, but for everybody else, is like, "that guy won the lotto, I never win anything".


I see your point and there is definitely truth in it. The thing is though, the difference between 1516Mhz and ~ 1585Mhz isn't night and day. It looks great on 'paper' but the differences while gaming aren't shocking. In benchmarking however, it can definitely make a difference.

It's the luck of the draw really.


----------



## zetoor85

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11373840

upped volt alittle with darks help









looking at 1612mhz core 8704 ram @ 1.255 volt







will go and oc cpu 5ghz and try push this now, just need to eat some dinner first then im set









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11374151 1620 core, i feel like its my cooling that holds me back







special the ram like more cooling


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> There is a randomness to it of course. Not all CPU's clock the same either, even though they're the same model, same batch etc.. It depends on many factors, one of them being ASIC. Having a high ASIC can be a first indication of having a good card though.
> 
> I believe it's more difficult getting a really low ASIC card than getting a high one. A low ASIC card probably only shines on a custom BIOS with added voltage, wheres a high ASIQ one does good on standard voltage. High ASIC cards are the better choice for the big audience because of that imo. Hence, that's why manufactures handpick certain cards and sell them for premium prices.
> 
> That's my believe at least.


my 980ti HOF is 64.5% ASIC, at 1480Mhz i get artifacts with the voltage set to 1.29, under load it drops to 1.26, is it safe to go beyond 1.3 on this card?


----------



## Millerboy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millerboy3*
> 
> Mr-Dark I think I have found the acceptable clocks for my card.
> 
> 1500 Core
> 3950 Memory
> 1.275v
> 
> (EVGA GTX 980 SC)


Apparently over time my previous overclock may have degraded? Or the newer games I'm playing are more demanding than synthetic benchmarks or Fallout 4/GTA V. I have been getting constant crashing in the past 4ish months. Could you lower the overclock to this please on the core?

Here is the original Bios

Stock980.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> my 980ti HOF is 64.5% ASIC, at 1480Mhz i get artifacts with the voltage set to 1.29, under load it drops to 1.26, is it safe to go beyond 1.3 on this card?


what's you end goal? Why are you trying so hard to push over 1480?


----------



## Laiq

GM204.zip 147k .zip file


Hello!

If you can, i'd like to reach 1500mhz.

The card is:

Part Number: 04G-P4-2983-KR
Part Desc: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC GAMING ACX 2.0

Best Regards
Laiq


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> my 980ti HOF is 64.5% ASIC, at 1480Mhz i get artifacts with the voltage set to 1.29, under load it drops to 1.26, is it safe to go beyond 1.3 on this card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> what's you end goal? Why are you trying so hard to push over 1480?


That's the question you want to ask yourself, i wouldn't go over 1.30v on air. Under water i'd probably also stay under 1.30v.
I highly doubt more voltage is going to make a difference anyway, Maxwell cards don't scale well on a lot of voltage.

If all you do is gaming, i would settle on 1475Mhz. Definitely not great by just looking at the numbers but its totally fine for gaming.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> what's you end goal? Why are you trying so hard to push over 1480?


i was going for 1500Mhz since i have a HOF card, but if it cant reach it, its fine, at least it can handle 1450Mhz, i dont think its bad tho


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> That's the question you want to ask yourself, i wouldn't go over 1.30v on air. Under water i'd probably also stay under 1.30v.
> I highly doubt more voltage is going to make a difference anyway, Maxwell cards don't scale well on a lot of voltage.
> 
> If all you do is gaming, i would settle on 1475Mhz. Definitely not great by just looking at the numbers but its totally fine for gaming.


i dont think 1475Mhz gunna work, 1450Mhz is fine as far as i tested, if i get artifact at 1475Mhz its fine, but for now im gonna stick to 1430Mhz on core and stock memory because if i overclock my memory theres a high chance of me being unable to do stability test because of my processor being an i5 2500, GTAV Ultra @4K and i get bottleneck...


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> i was going for 1500Mhz since i have a HOF card, but if it cant reach it, its fine, at least it can handle 1450Mhz, i dont think its bad tho


depending on your current temps you could try to get it colder and you might get closer to 1500. but no matter what the name is on the card, if the hardware/components are lack luster then your not going to get high performance. sorry, thats just how the silicone lottery works.


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> depending on your current temps you could try to get it colder and you might get closer to 1500. but no matter what the name is on the card, if the hardware/components are lack luster then your not going to get high performance. sorry, thats just how the silicone lottery works.


It's the sobering truth sadly.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Hey all, the green team (nVidia) is now trailing behind on the competition by more than 200,000 points behind AMD (red team). So if you have not already joined in the competition please go and support the Green Team!


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> 1631mhz on the stock bios ? if you're sure flash the stock bios and give us some screenshot for that clock ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/3160#post_24919450
http://cdn.overclock.net/6/69/69e9b0c6_Heaven4.0.jpeg

The score is not impressive but the min FPS is.


----------



## rck1984

Barrel is almost empty, perhaps still a tiny bit left...
My top benchmarks so far with this GTX980Ti:





*Core-clock:* ~ 1580Mhz
*Memory-clock:* ~ 8550Mhz
*Voltage:* 1.274v

Wondering if I can push a tiny bit further with a little more voltage.


----------



## Sphere07

When I push a little bit further, I get artifacts and crashes. /gg


----------



## 0ldChicken

hi, I just got a second gtx 980 for SLI after using my first one for a few months. I have a modded bios on the original gtx 980 and I'd like to mod the second to be similar or the same. I tried to save the bios from the new 980 and I got an error saying "bios reading not supported on this device". Is the bios locked on my new 980? It is an MSI 4GD5 OCV1
edit: i tried old versions of GPU-z and running as admin
can I save the bios using nvflash?

link to new 980- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127838

I also noticed that my old 980 has samsung memory and the new has hynix







how much of a problem is this? I can always just sell and get another since I got a really good deal on this one


----------



## Sphere07

Samsung memory is better, but hynix isn't entirely failcake. It does hold it's own, especially on the higher end cards.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Barrel is almost empty, perhaps still a tiny bit left...
> My top benchmarks so far with this GTX980Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Core-clock:* ~ 1580Mhz
> *Memory-clock:* ~ 8550Mhz
> *Voltage:* 1.274v
> 
> Wondering if I can push a tiny bit further with a little more voltage.


Those are awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> hi, I just got a second gtx 980 for SLI after using my first one for a few months. I have a modded bios on the original gtx 980 and I'd like to mod the second to be similar or the same. I tried to save the bios from the new 980 and I got an error saying "bios reading not supported on this device". Is the bios locked on my new 980? It is an MSI 4GD5 OCV1
> edit: i tried old versions of GPU-z and running as admin
> can I save the bios using nvflash?
> 
> link to new 980- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127838
> 
> I also noticed that my old 980 has samsung memory and the new has hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much of a problem is this? I can always just sell and get another since I got a really good deal on this one


You two should think about joining in the competition, so far it seems that AMD has more loyal fans and are starting to pull out ahead. We at Team Green really need the help! Here is everything you need!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11373840
> 
> upped volt alittle with darks help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking at 1612mhz core 8704 ram @ 1.255 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will go and oc cpu 5ghz and try push this now, just need to eat some dinner first then im set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11374151 1620 core, i feel like its my cooling that holds me back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special the ram like more cooling


Man. My pleasure.. strong card there.. enjoy it








Quote:


> Apparently over time my previous overclock may have degraded? Or the newer games I'm playing are more demanding than synthetic benchmarks or Fallout 4/GTA V. I have been getting constant crashing in the past 4ish months. Could you lower the overclock to this please on the core?
> 
> Here is the original Bios Stock980.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

sound like your old oc setting not stable enough for all games









here yo go.. 1493mhz

GM2047312015stock-----1493mhz.zip 138k .zip file


1493mhz.zip (138k. zip file)
Quote:


> GM204.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Hello!
> 
> If you can, i'd like to reach 1500mhz.
> 
> The card is:
> 
> Part Number: 04G-P4-2983-KR
> Part Desc: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC GAMING ACX 2.0
> 
> Best Regards
> Laiq


Hello there

here yo go

Evga980-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> hi, I just got a second gtx 980 for SLI after using my first one for a few months. I have a modded bios on the original gtx 980 and I'd like to mod the second to be similar or the same. I tried to save the bios from the new 980 and I got an error saying "bios reading not supported on this device". Is the bios locked on my new 980? It is an MSI 4GD5 OCV1
> edit: i tried old versions of GPU-z and running as admin
> can I save the bios using nvflash?
> 
> link to new 980- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127838
> 
> I also noticed that my old 980 has samsung memory and the new has hynix doh.gif how much of a problem is this? I can always just sell and get another since I got a really good deal on this one


Hello

a clean install for the driver should do the trick for extracting the bios.. there is nothing called (locked bios ).









for hynix memory we can't talk about that as many hynix on 980 card's hit 8ghz without any problem


----------



## jukula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Man. My pleasure.. strong card there.. enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> sound like your old oc setting not stable enough for all games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go.. 1493mhz
> 
> GM2047312015stock-----1493mhz.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1493mhz.zip (138k. zip file)
> Hello there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> Evga980-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Hello
> 
> a clean install for the driver should do the trick for extracting the bios.. there is nothing called (locked bios ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for hynix memory we can't talk about that as many hynix on 980 card's hit 8ghz without any problem


My previous evga card had Samsungs and it couldn't take 8ghz my new strix with hynix can do 8ghz easily


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> for hynix memory we can't talk about that as many hynix on 980 card's hit 8ghz without any problem


Same here. 8 GHz.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> a clean install for the driver should do the trick for extracting the bios.. there is nothing called (locked bios ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for hynix memory we can't talk about that as many hynix on 980 card's hit 8ghz without any problem


excellent, I'll give that a try. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Those are awesome!
> You two should think about joining in the competition, so far it seems that AMD has more loyal fans and are starting to pull out ahead. We at Team Green really need the help! Here is everything you need!


I'll get in on it. I just got my pc back up and running after a couple weeks of working on the watercooling and adding my 2nd 980. My scores won't be near their full potential yet but I'm assuming anything helps


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> excellent, I'll give that a try. Thanks!
> I'll get in on it. I just got my pc back up and running after a couple weeks of working on the watercooling and adding my 2nd 980. My scores won't be near their full potential yet but I'm assuming anything helps


Yes, anything will help right now!


----------



## 0ldChicken

I tried a fresh driver installation (fully removed the old and cleaned them with DDU) and I still get the same error saying "bios reading not supported on this device"

I'll do some more research on the issue and come back around


----------



## killerhz

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


may i have a custom bios please...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jukula*
> 
> My previous evga card had Samsungs and it couldn't take 8ghz my new strix with hynix can do 8ghz easily


Ya, not all Hynix bad..








Quote:


> I tried a fresh driver installation (fully removed the old and cleaned them with DDU) and I still get the same error saying "bios reading not supported on this device"
> 
> I'll do some more research on the issue and come back around


did you tried Nvflash ? to extract the bios ? try gpu z from safe mode ?
Quote:


> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> may i have a custom bios please...


Sure, but which card is that ? classy ? I see 1.212v limit on the bios.. Max stable clock at stock bios ?


----------



## rck1984

My GTX980Ti has Hynix RAM and I can reach a memory-clock of ~ 8600Mhz. So, not all Hynix based cards are poop


----------



## Laiq

Hello!

When i try to flash my 980 with the custom ROM i get this error:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya, not all Hynix bad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you tried Nvflash ? to extract the bios ? try gpu z from safe mode ?


I did try nvflash but apparently I didn't know what I was doing, its been a while. I got them both now, I opened them to take a glance and something still doesn't seem right with the MSI one but I'll let you decide. My max stable clock is 1350mhz core (still working on it) but I'd like them to be as close to the same as possible

EVGAMODDED.zip 136k .zip file


STOCKMSI.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya, not all Hynix bad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you tried Nvflash ? to extract the bios ? try gpu z from safe mode ?
> Sure, but which card is that ? classy ? I see 1.212v limit on the bios.. Max stable clock at stock bios ?


edit i think gave u wrong bios bud... this is the one for sure... sorry about that.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


yeah its an evga 980 ti classified that the best i can do on my stock bios 1529 for fire strike. lol well just tried to make sure that was but didn't do to well let me get u the clocks now...


----------



## killerhz

yeah its an evga 980 ti cl
Quote:


> yeah its an evga 980 ti classified that the best i can do on my stock bios 1529 for fire strike. lol well just tried to make sure that was but didn't do to well let me get u the clocks now...
> Edited by killerhz - Today at 7:31 pm View History


so looks like max stable clocks i can get on stock bios is 1520 that was a few runs of Valley followed by some Fire Strike.

Thanks man...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laiq*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> When i try to flash my 980 with the custom ROM i get this error:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Use that latest Nvflash from that thread









http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
Quote:


> I did try nvflash but apparently I didn't know what I was doing, its been a while. I got them both now, I opened them to take a glance and something still doesn't seem right with the MSI one but I'll let you decide. My max stable clock is 1350mhz core (still working on it) but I'd like them to be as close to the same as possible
> 
> EVGAMODDED.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> STOCKMSI.zip 147k


Who made that Ugly bios for the Evga one ?









give this a try

Evga-MSI--980---Bioss.zip 285k .zip file


Both at 1405mhz core & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash both card and make sure both pull the above setting then you can use any OC software to push them farther









let me know how you go








Quote:


> edit i think gave u wrong bios bud... this is the one for sure... sorry about that.
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> yeah its an evga 980 ti classified that the best i can do on my stock bios 1529 for fire strike. lol well just tried to make sure that was but didn't do to well let me get u the clocks now...
> Edited by killerhz - Today at 1:31 am


Sure bro, here yo go

Classy--Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

you can use Evga PX to push the voltage farther


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Who made that Ugly bios for the Evga one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Both at 1405mhz core & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash both card and make sure both pull the above setting then you can use any OC software to push them farther


I pulled it off the internet when I flashed that bios 4-5 months ago haha. Its really worked great but I'm sure it wasn't allowing my full potiential. So far, these new bios are great while benching, very even! thanks a bunch! + rep to ya!

only thing is now my evga card is wanting to idle at 1063, not a big deal at all, I just noticed it and I'm assuming it is because it is the 1st slot card and I'm running 3 monitors (1 at 144hz)... still idles at 29°c so forget I said anything! Thanks again!


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Use that latest Nvflash from that thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> Who made that Ugly bios for the Evga one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Evga-MSI--980---Bioss.zip 285k .zip file
> 
> 
> Both at 1405mhz core & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash both card and make sure both pull the above setting then you can use any OC software to push them farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know how you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure bro, here yo go
> 
> Classy--Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> you can use Evga PX to push the voltage farther


bro... teach me the ways of the force... i am loving this/.... you are amazing and + 1


----------



## zetoor85

Hello Mr-Dark









spoke with Azazil1190, and he ask me to send, my stock 980 ti gigabyte xtreme bios.

what i understand you allready spoke together, so i just leave the file here, nice evening








zetoor

gigaxtreme-------stock.zip 145k .zip file


stock.zip (145k. zip file)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> I pulled it off the internet when I flashed that bios 4-5 months ago haha. Its really worked great but I'm sure it wasn't allowing my full potiential. So far, these new bios are great while benching, very even! thanks a bunch! + rep to ya!
> 
> only thing is now my evga card is wanting to idle at 1063, not a big deal at all, I just noticed it and I'm assuming it is because it is the 1st slot card and I'm running 3 monitors (1 at 144hz)... still idles at 29°c so forget I said anything! Thanks again!


Glad to hear that bro.. enjoy it








Quote:


> bro... teach me the ways of the force... i am loving this/.... you are amazing and + 1


Glad to know you love it.. you can use EVGA PX to push the voltage farther and maybe push the card more ?









Enjoy it








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark cheers.gif
> 
> spoke with Azazil1190, and he ask me to send, my stock 980 ti gigabyte xtreme bios.
> 
> what i understand you allready spoke together, so i just leave the file here, nice evening
> 
> hypocritesmiley.png zetoor
> 
> gigaxtreme
> 
> stock.zip 145k .zip file
> stock.zip (145k. zip file)


Good evening for yo too









Ya, we spoke today







.. Can i call you silicon winner ?


----------



## zetoor85

having good times







? i will flash the bios to, just to try it, & mostly to see how my card scales compare to he's at same voltage & cooling







, might join the team red vs team green on the site... realy tempt









and yes sometimes life pay with luck











old card out, new card in


----------



## fbmbirds

I used the Modified Bios you made me for fixed voltage at 1.28v but every monitoring software I use shows a max of 1.274v and I double checked your bios and it's set to 1.281v Any ideas?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmbirds*
> 
> I used the Modified Bios you made me for fixed voltage at 1.28v but every monitoring software I use shows a max of 1.274v and I double checked your bios and it's set to 1.281v Any ideas?


Software sensors will only show up to 1.275v. Anything over that is applied but not shown by the sensor.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmbirds*
> 
> I used the Modified Bios you made me for fixed voltage at 1.28v but every monitoring software I use shows a max of 1.274v and I double checked your bios and it's set to 1.281v Any ideas?


dont trust software, use a DMM to make sure, the bios he made for me is also set to 1.28V, but actually it's still at 1.26V, i think i got an increase in 0.0012V, but thats because the HOF cards have another PWM controller so we need another tool for monitoring and overvolting


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> It appears to have installed correctly,
> I will bench lil later
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10647227
> 3dmark reports a lower clock rate of
> Core clock 600 MHz Memory bus clock 1,200 MHz| 10810
> compared to my afterburner overclock which reported
> Core clock 1,298 MHz Memory bus clock 1,883 MHz [Highest achieved stable] 10965
> However there are a few other variable changes since the last run, which could make for the difference, I'm less concerned about the score and more so about, the clock reports[?]
> ____
> Clocks remain the same in 3dmark even after software overclocking, however GPUz does report what they should be[?]
> I have been randomly bumping up the clocks[without voltage change etc] in Afterburner and am currently at 1557/1942 without artifacts/crashing
> brining my firestrike up to 11132 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10647854? [time measure inacurate as I skip the demo by alt tabbing]


With the base overclock you gave me, I started getting grey screen of death randomly then more and more frequent.... :c reverted to old bios


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> ASIC Quality? mine is a 980ti HOF 64.5% ASIC and i get artifacts at 1480Mhz, never tried 1470 tho, but still, u getting a lot more, am i doing something wrong?


wow.. exotic card like the hof has such low asic ?

I know many said asic don't really matter... but still it's nice to have a high one.

btw thx for the info Mr-Dark, ran my gpu last night with 1456 (above 1443 max clock in bios) stable in Valley.

thinking bout flashing custom bios, but kinda hesitate doing it, though I flashed my 780Ti many times before.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> wow.. exotic card like the hof has such low asic ?
> 
> I know many said asic don't really matter... but still it's nice to have a high one.
> 
> btw thx for the info Mr-Dark, ran my gpu last night with 1456 (above 1443 max clock in bios) stable in Valley.
> 
> thinking bout flashing custom bios, but kinda hesitate doing it, though I flashed my 780Ti many times before.


i would say asic % on maxwell matters if you run on AIR and dont want to push alot of voltage.



84% asic card, that only want 1.250 volt for 1600+ mhz.


----------



## Vellinious

Oh, it matters with water cooling too. The higher, the better.


----------



## Laiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Use that latest Nvflash from that thread


Hey! Got it now but i get major artifacts when i go with it







so i had to use my old bios again...


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> wow.. exotic card like the hof has such low asic ?
> 
> I know many said asic don't really matter... but still it's nice to have a high one.
> 
> btw thx for the info Mr-Dark, ran my gpu last night with 1456 (above 1443 max clock in bios) stable in Valley.
> 
> thinking bout flashing custom bios, but kinda hesitate doing it, though I flashed my 780Ti many times before.


ye, when i saw that low asic i was like... a HOF card with low asic, rlly? but yeah, i think only the LN2 version have high asic.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> i would say asic % on maxwell matters if you run on AIR and dont want to push alot of voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 84% asic card, that only want 1.250 volt for 1600+ mhz.


daaayummm, aircooled or watercooled?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> With the base overclock you gave me, I started getting grey screen of death randomly then more and more frequent.... :c reverted to old bios


Hey there..

try -20mhz from MSI AB and report back ?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> daaayummm, aircooled or watercooled?


hi, i run air cooling


----------



## zodden

GM200.zip 146k .zip file
Mr. Dark

Can you create for me a custom bios?

I have an Evga Classified 980ti

It seems to be a new version. This one has no back-plate for instance and has a slightly different model number, at least according to New Egg. ASIC was not that great at only 64,1%

I want to get as much out of it as possible. Right now I have just played at stock volts +70 core and +500 on the Samsung memory.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there..
> 
> try -20mhz from MSI AB and report back ?


I had the same issue when I was heavily overclocking my Amd 7970, it worked flawlessly at a high clock, then over a month it slowly died, had to keep lowering and lowering the clock until I was 200 below stock
So I cut down back to stock bios, because I don't want that hell again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodden*
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> Mr. Dark
> 
> Can you create for me a custom bios?
> 
> I have an Evga Classified 980ti
> 
> It seems to be a new version. This one has no back-plate for instance and has a slightly different model number, at least according to New Egg. ASIC was not that great at only 64,1%
> 
> I want to get as much out of it as possible. Right now I have just played at stock volts +70 core and +500 on the Samsung memory.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Joe


Hello Joe

Sure, here yo go

EvgaClassy980t------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory (equal to +500 ) & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & Boost off

flash and report back








Quote:


> I had the same issue when I was heavily overclocking my Amd 7970, it worked flawlessly at a high clock, then over a month it slowly died, had to keep lowering and lowering the clock until I was 200 below stock
> So I cut down back to stock bios, because I don't want that hell again


Degration isn't a known issue on Maxwell card's even after + 1 year from the launch... Sound like your old oc isn't stable enough while many new games out and stress the gpu's harder than old games ?


----------



## westenlive

hello

I have ASUS 970 STRIX





I would understand if it is possible to increase the voltage of my video card that stays fixed to 1.21.

I reached these frequencies 1450 core 3950 mem default.

THIS IS BIOS
http://www.filedropper.com/970stixarma

thankyou all


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westenlive*
> 
> hello
> 
> I have ASUS 970 STRIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would understand if it is possible to increase the voltage of my video card that stays fixed to 1.21.
> 
> I reached these frequencies 1450 core 3950 mem default.
> 
> THIS IS BIOS
> http://www.filedropper.com/970stixarma
> 
> thankyou all


Can raise the power limits in the bios, or set the clock a bit higher, but....nothing can be done with the voltage, so unless you're hitting the power limit perf cap during your overclocking / benchmarking / gaming sessions, there's really no point in flashing to a custom bios.


----------



## westenlive

Tdp no is the problem. In max overclock and gpu usage arrived at 115%.

This model the voltage is locked?

please help me


----------



## superkyle1721

Last time ill ask for your help promise lol. Mr-dark I am hitting a score of 24912 in firestrike right now. I am so close to the 25000 mark that I have been trying to get to. I have uploaded the bios you previously modded for me and have made a couple changes. The voltage is currently 1.275V do you feel 1.28V even will be safe on the xtreme waterforce or possibly a bit more? I do want to increase the voltage as high as possible and still be in safe 24.7 voltage range. I also realize the .005V increase isn't much but I am hoping to get enough out of the card to put me over the top haha. Can you please mod the bios once more to increase the voltage and clock the memory at 8Ghz even and core at 1569.5 Mhz? Thank you very much in advance.

HynixWFMax.zip 145k .zip file


SamsungWFMAX.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## zodden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello Joe
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Hello Joe
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory (equal to +500 ) & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & Boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Thanks for the custom bios!

I flashed successfully but I could not get it stable while benching with Heaven, Valley and Firestrike.

I finally got it but I had to down clock a little in Afterburner: -40 on the core which reads in GPU-Z as 1467mhz and -60 on the memory which reads as 1973mhz in GPU-Z

Also in valley I reached 77C and then it crashed. I would not mind if the fan profile over 60C was more aggressive.

So there is no way to increase the voltage over 1.212V? Its voltage locked? In any event I am more than happy with 1455mhz.

Can I get a revised bios with the changes? Tomorrow night I will test with some games like The Division. I attached the bios you modified to this post. Thanks!

EvgaClassy980ti.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## DaClownie

Hey guys, so I have a EVGA 980Ti SC fully watercooled, that is currently hitting 1522 clock 3710 memory in MSI afterburner but i'm pushing that TDP limit. temps haven't cleared 43C yet so I should have plenty of room to go. I enabled the 110% power limit, but there's no room.

Any way to get my TDP increased on this? the overclocks can still be handled in Afterburner. I also don't think that my version is voltage locked as adding 8mV to my slider increased the voltage from 1.187 to about 1.205 on load. Not sure if it's capped beyond that though. If it is, I'd like room to play with that too

Here's my stock BIOS:

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## anak85

Hi!

I didn't notice this thread until a little later and started another one for my card. Sorry! Could you give me some additional advice regarding my card here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595850/overclock-settings-evga-gtx-960-sc#post_25032958

Thanks a lot!


----------



## zetoor85

gigaxtreme1255.zip 145k .zip file


can i get the volt upped to 1.274volt








cheers from zet


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westenlive*
> 
> hello
> 
> I have ASUS 970 STRIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would understand if it is possible to increase the voltage of my video card that stays fixed to 1.21.
> 
> I reached these frequencies 1450 core 3950 mem default.
> 
> THIS IS BIOS
> http://www.filedropper.com/970stixarma
> 
> thankyou all


Hello

that card is lockecd at 1.212v from the VRM.. no way to pass that, Sorry

let me know if you need a bios w higher TDP & Boost off and stable 1.212v under load ?
Quote:


> Last time ill ask for your help promise lol. Mr-dark I am hitting a score of 24912 in firestrike right now. I am so close to the 25000 mark that I have been trying to get to. I have uploaded the bios you previously modded for me and have made a couple changes. The voltage is currently 1.275V do you feel 1.28V even will be safe on the xtreme waterforce or possibly a bit more? I do want to increase the voltage as high as possible and still be in safe 24.7 voltage range. I also realize the .005V increase isn't much but I am hoping to get enough out of the card to put me over the top haha. Can you please mod the bios once more to increase the voltage and clock the memory at 8Ghz even and core at 1569.5 Mhz? Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> HynixWFMax.zip 145k .zip file
> 
> SamsungWFMAX.zip 145k .zip file


No problem dude, feel free to ask

Your card's at 1.28v already but all Maxwell card's report 1.274v max while the card pull more from the bios, we can increase the voltage up to 1.312v and that okay for your card's ( since a semi full WB there ) but keep in mind Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage.. so you will see small gain or nothing over 1.28v..

here is a bios for 8ghz memory and 1.28v

XtremeTis-----Dark.zip 293k .zip file


Dark.zip (293k. zip file)

let me know if you still want 1.312v bios








Quote:


> Thanks for the custom bios!
> 
> I flashed successfully but I could not get it stable while benching with Heaven, Valley and Firestrike.
> 
> I finally got it but I had to down clock a little in Afterburner: -40 on the core which reads in GPU-Z as 1467mhz and -60 on the memory which reads as 1973mhz in GPU-Z
> 
> Also in valley I reached 77C and then it crashed. I would not mind if the fan profile over 60C was more aggressive.
> 
> So there is no way to increase the voltage over 1.212V? Its voltage locked? In any event I am more than happy with 1455mhz.
> 
> Can I get a revised bios with the changes? Tomorrow night I will test with some games like The Division. I attached the bios you modified to this post. Thanks!
> 
> EvgaClassy980ti.zip 146k .


no problem, here yo go

EvgaClassy980t---1468-3950i.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 3950mhz memory & custom fan curve

you can push the voltage farther from EVGA precisionX..
Quote:


> Hey guys, so I have a EVGA 980Ti SC fully watercooled, that is currently hitting 1522 clock 3710 memory in MSI afterburner but i'm pushing that TDP limit. temps haven't cleared 43C yet so I should have plenty of room to go. I enabled the 110% power limit, but there's no room.
> 
> Any way to get my TDP increased on this? the overclocks can still be handled in Afterburner. I also don't think that my version is voltage locked as adding 8mV to my slider increased the voltage from 1.187 to about 1.205 on load. Not sure if it's capped beyond that though. If it is, I'd like room to play with that too
> 
> Here's my stock BIOS:
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there.

sure. here yo go

Evga980Ti------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Power limit up to 150% & Up to 1.28v on the voltage slider








Quote:


> gigaxtreme1255.zip 145k .zip file
> 
> can i get the volt upped to 1.274volt
> 
> applaud.gif cheers from zet


Hey bro

Sure here yo go

gigaxtreme1255-----1.27v.zip 146k .zip file


1.27v.zip (146k. zip file)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I didn't notice this thread until a little later and started another one for my card. Sorry! Could you give me some additional advice regarding my card here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595850/overclock-settings-evga-gtx-960-sc#post_25032958
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hey there

Drop your stock bios here so i can help you


----------



## timbit123

Hi Mr-Dark,
I have a Zotac gtx 980ti AMP Extreme and I cannot really push it more.


I don't understand why I get Vref and only hitting ~78% max TDP

If I try to push it more, TDP doesn't increase and gpu crash but I still have tons of power that isn't utilized and gpu doesn't overheat.
I hope you could make a bios that would make the gpu a bit more stable.

biosbk.zip 146k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timbit123*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> I have a Zotac gtx 980ti AMP Extreme and I cannot really push it more.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why I get Vref and only hitting ~78% max TDP
> 
> If I try to push it more, TDP doesn't increase and gpu crash but I still have tons of power that isn't utilized and gpu doesn't overheat.
> I hope you could make a bios that would make the gpu a bit more stable.
> 
> biosbk.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hi there,

give this a try

980Ti------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8hz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

the Vrel duo to the voltage limit on the stock bios


----------



## timbit123

Wow thanks, that was fast,
unfortunately, it never reach the 1500mhz, it stay at 1442mhz. I'm benchmarking with Rise of the Tomb raider, on 4k and getting an overall of 52fps. same as what I had before.


Thank you!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timbit123*
> 
> Wow thanks, that was fast,
> unfortunately, it never reach the 1500mhz, it stay at 1442mhz. I'm benchmarking with Rise of the Tomb raider, on 4k and getting an overall of 52fps. same as what I had before.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Nop, Driver bug there.. Done a clean install for the driver from Safe mode then flash my bios again then restart 2 or 3 times then report back


----------



## darkclone

Currently have downloaded:

StrixGTX970---Fan-curve.zip 137k .zip file

Is there a more updated version (for Asus strix 970) or is this the best DARK bios so far?

Thanks,
darkclone


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkclone*
> 
> Currently have downloaded:
> 
> StrixGTX970---Fan-curve.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Is there a more updated version (for Asus strix 970) or is this the best DARK bios so far?
> 
> Thanks,
> darkclone


Hello

Its the best for the Strix.. 1.212v and 265W TDP limit.. that the limit for Strix


----------



## darkclone

Thanks Mr-Dark, greatly appreciated.


----------



## V I P E R

Hello Mr-Dark,
Can you mod this bios

EVGA980tiSC.zip 146k .zip file


I purchased 3-rd card for 3-way SLI, but the old 2 cards use older bios and I flashed the new card with the older bios, but device manager gives me code 43 for the new card. When I flashed the old cards with the stock bios from the new card all 3 cards work correctly so I'll need the new bios mod.

I'll need:
1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c) - I use very good watercooling on all cards, but just in case







.
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-Increase the voltage to 1,275
7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!

I'll use EVGA PrecisionX for the clocks until I manage to find the 24/7 clocks.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Drop your stock bios here so i can help you


Here it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595850/overclock-settings-evga-gtx-960-sc/10#post_25034136

Thanks for your help! Would be great to have a bump in performance which is not too power hungry at the same time.


----------



## zetoor85

Thanks for the bios Mr-Dark







very happy!! to bad its 28 degress or more in my room








anyways results stuns me :O special cause im on air!

Graphics Score 22 908









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11448564


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> Can you mod this bios
> 
> EVGA980tiSC.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> I purchased 3-rd card for 3-way SLI, but the old 2 cards use older bios and I flashed the new card with the older bios, but device manager gives me code 43 for the new card. When I flashed the old cards with the stock bios from the new card all 3 cards work correctly so I'll need the new bios mod.
> 
> I'll need:
> 1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c) - I use very good watercooling on all cards, but just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 2-Increase the TDP limit
> 3-Increase the voltage to 1,275
> 7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
> 
> I'll use EVGA PrecisionX for the clocks until I manage to find the 24/7 clocks.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


hello there

Sure bro, here yo go

Evga980Ti-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

just use any OC software to push the core/memory to the limit








Quote:


> Here it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595850/overclock-settings-evga-gtx-960-sc/10#post_25034136
> 
> Thanks for your help! Would be great to have a bump in performance which is not too power hungry at the same time.


Sure, Give this a try

Evga960--------Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & Custom fan curve..

Rest all OC software and flash my bios then report back








Quote:


> Thanks for the bios Mr-Dark smile.gif very happy!! to bad its 28 degress or more in my room biggrin.gif
> anyways results stuns me :O special cause im on air!
> 
> Graphics Score 22 908 bike.gif
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11448564


OMG Bro,, 1624mhz









I love that score.. its identical to 970 SLI @1400mhz..







enjoy it


----------



## zetoor85

thanks







your magic work does tricks









but after 1.250 volt, it dosent scale that much more, i could get ek waterblock maybe then they release?? and hammer 1650 mhz maybe, but dunno :O

time to go play some black desert, have a nice night man









zetoor out !

btw, im going to buy 6700k skylake next week, would be amazed if i can push 23k gs !!


----------



## DaClownie

And before I go through with my flashing of my video card... does disabling the card in task manager turn off my display? It seems like it would. Does that require me moving my monitor to my onboard video for my chip?

I know it sounds like a silly question, but don't want to disable and then have my screen go dark as i have my onboard graphics disabled in BIOS


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> And before I go through with my flashing of my video card... does disabling the card in task manager turn off my display? It seems like it would. Does that require me moving my monitor to my onboard video for my chip?
> 
> I know it sounds like a silly question, but don't want to disable and then have my screen go dark as i have my onboard graphics disabled in BIOS


Disable your card in device manager then flash.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> And before I go through with my flashing of my video card... does disabling the card in task manager turn off my display? It seems like it would. Does that require me moving my monitor to my onboard video for my chip?
> 
> I know it sounds like a silly question, but don't want to disable and then have my screen go dark as i have my onboard graphics disabled in BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disable your card in device manager then flash.
Click to expand...

That's what I meant. OK. time to get to work. Hope I can get this card beasting more than it already does


----------



## superkyle1721

It will not make your screen go black. It will flash and disable the driver then load up some generic Windows driver so you will still be able to see the screen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your magic work does tricks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but after 1.250 volt, it dosent scale that much more, i could get ek waterblock maybe then they release?? and hammer 1650 mhz maybe, but dunno :O
> 
> time to go play some black desert, have a nice night man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zetoor out !
> 
> btw, im going to buy 6700k skylake next week, would be amazed if i can push 23k gs !!


Yea, Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage over 1.250v its known problem









but still good silicon card hit very high clock's









btw the 6700k is awesome chip.. I recommended the Hero VIII board if Asus okay for you.. check my Sig rig for more pic









Enjoy it pls








Quote:


> And before I go through with my flashing of my video card... does disabling the card in task manager turn off my display? It seems like it would. Does that require me moving my monitor to my onboard video for my chip?
> 
> I know it sounds like a silly question, but don't want to disable and then have my screen go dark as i have my onboard graphics disabled in BIOS tongue.gif


No, your screen will not go black or turned off.. windows will use basic Microsoft video driver


----------



## DaClownie

Also, I'm seeing I should be using a version of nvflash

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_50

listed here which has an executable named nvflash64 instead of nvflash. Is that the right version for me? The instructions on the front page just show nvflash.

Sorry for the million questions, prior card was a 7970 and I never had to flash to OC or manipulate volts really


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Also, I'm seeing I should be using a version of nvflash
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_50
> 
> listed here which has an executable named nvflash64 instead of nvflash. Is that the right version for me? The instructions on the front page just show nvflash.
> 
> Sorry for the million questions, prior card was a 7970 and I never had to flash to OC or manipulate volts really


Ya, latest is the best all the time and any (latest ) Nvflash version can flash any card from Nvidia


----------



## timbit123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nop, Driver bug there.. Done a clean install for the driver from Safe mode then flash my bios again then restart 2 or 3 times then report back


You were right, it worked, I'm now at 1506mhz and gained 2fps, benchmarked at 54fps. I don't know if I still have room?
I'm missing GPU Temp max on the graph, it was 73C


Thanks again, you are awesome


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timbit123*
> 
> You were right, it worked, I'm now at 1506mhz and gained 2fps, benchmarked at 54fps. I don't know if I still have room?
> I'm missing GPU Temp max on the graph, it was 73C
> 
> 
> Thanks again, you are awesome


Nice! Now use any OC software to push the core clock farther until you crash


----------



## timbit123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! Now use any OC software to push the core clock farther until you crash


didn't went further more in OCing without crash...,
I tested the card with kombuster and first time I saw hitting pwr cap and gpu downclock to 1037mhz hitting power cap! I guest looking at corsair link, we really reach the power cap...
you can check the printscreen


http://imgur.com/eiIhUVh


----------



## superkyle1721

Made it to the 25K club!!! Thanks Mr-Dark for all your help and advice!!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8051060

One last question for the community. Since Im not using the LN2 bios the third power port does not need to be plugged in right? Currently I do not have it plugged in and the power usage never goes above say 75-80%. Im wondering if I match this bios settings on the LN2 bios and use the 3rd port if it will help with stability a bit using the extra phases. I have no idea never owned a card with ln2 bios before haha

Edit: looking at the leader board I have no idea how people with lower clock speeds (significantly lower) and same processor at slower speeds are getting scores a good bit higher than mine? what are they doing that im not?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Made it to the 25K club!!! Thanks Mr-Dark for all your help and advice!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8051060
> 
> One last question for the community. Since Im not using the LN2 bios the third power port does not need to be plugged in right? Currently I do not have it plugged in and the power usage never goes above say 75-80%. Im wondering if I match this bios settings on the LN2 bios and use the 3rd port if it will help with stability a bit using the extra phases. I have no idea never owned a card with ln2 bios before haha
> 
> Edit: looking at the leader board I have no idea how people with lower clock speeds (significantly lower) and same processor at slower speeds are getting scores a good bit higher than mine? what are they doing that im not?


may i ask where your PSU is ? i cant find it in any of your pictures , you got one of those harry potter cloaks ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Me, Mr-Dark, and superkyle1721 all have the same PSU


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Me, Mr-Dark, and superkyle1721 all have the same PSU


no i know he has a PSU , but i cant find superkyles PSU in his pictures , just look at them , he is hiding it somewhere


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Me, Mr-Dark, and superkyle1721 all have the same PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i know he has a PSU , but i cant find superkyles PSU in his pictures , just look at them , he is hiding it somewhere
Click to expand...

Haha I am using the corsair Air 540. It has a compartment behind the main cubby to hid all the wires and the PSU. It's the reason I went with this case. Very very nice case.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Yea.. Same Psu









Something on the way..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timbit123*
> 
> didn't went further more in OCing without crash...,
> I tested the card with kombuster and first time I saw hitting pwr cap and gpu downclock to 1037mhz hitting power cap! I guest looking at corsair link, we really reach the power cap...
> you can check the printscreen
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eiIhUVh


Hello

don't use that program for stability test.. that one overloaded the VRM









just use Valley or Firestrike or games as stability test








Quote:


> Made it to the 25K club!!! Thanks Mr-Dark for all your help and advice!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8051060
> 
> One last question for the community. Since Im not using the LN2 bios the third power port does not need to be plugged in right? Currently I do not have it plugged in and the power usage never goes above say 75-80%. Im wondering if I match this bios settings on the LN2 bios and use the 3rd port if it will help with stability a bit using the extra phases. I have no idea never owned a card with ln2 bios before haha
> 
> Edit: looking at the leader board I have no idea how people with lower clock speeds (significantly lower) and same processor at slower speeds are getting scores a good bit higher than mine? what are they doing that im not?


Wow, mate beast score honestly..









many people use Unlocked bios but with boost on so 3Dmark report the 3d clock while the card at higher clock..


----------



## man03999

GM200.zip 146k .zip file
Hi Mr-Dark! Attached is my bios for 980 ti classified. It will be on air for now. Any custom bios for me?

Thanks!


----------



## timbit123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> don't use that program for stability test.. that one overloaded the VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just use Valley or Firestrike or games as stability test


Well after more test, the 1506mhz isn't stable on me. 3dmarks crash after 2 sec and the division crashed on me after 15 mins


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Made it to the 25K club!!! Thanks Mr-Dark for all your help and advice!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8051060
> 
> One last question for the community. Since Im not using the LN2 bios the third power port does not need to be plugged in right? Currently I do not have it plugged in and the power usage never goes above say 75-80%. Im wondering if I match this bios settings on the LN2 bios and use the 3rd port if it will help with stability a bit using the extra phases. I have no idea never owned a card with ln2 bios before haha
> 
> Edit: looking at the leader board I have no idea how people with lower clock speeds (significantly lower) and same processor at slower speeds are getting scores a good bit higher than mine? what are they doing that im not?


Team Green could use scores like that. It seems that the AMD fanboys are crawling out of the woodwork to make some kind of point as it stands now Team Green is almost 1 million points behind.


----------



## superkyle1721

Haha I'll help out just let me know what to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha I'll help out just let me know what to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd

read/glance over this page. change to the provided background, open your overclock software, crank everything to DEATH MODE(barely able to finiish a run), open all the required software/programs, screen shot and repeat for each test.


----------



## zodden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> no problem, here yo go
> 
> EvgaClassy980t---1468-3950i.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 3950mhz memory & custom fan curve
> 
> you can push the voltage farther from EVGA precisionX..


Flash successful. Strange I started crashing in Heaven at these lower settings that were stable. I will test more tomorrow.

Also I wasn't able to raise the core voltage in PrecisionX. I un-installed it and re-installed it and the same. The slider is locked and I can't select over-volt. I downloaded that volt tool for the Classified (GTX Classified Controller) and I was not able to adjust the voltage in that either. I was able to up the volts with PrecisionX with the stock bios, unless it was giving me false info.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha I'll help out just let me know what to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd
> 
> read/glance over this page. change to the provided background, open your overclock software, crank everything to DEATH MODE(barely able to finiish a run), open all the required software/programs, screen shot and repeat for each test.
Click to expand...

Looks like I've got a lot of work ahead haha. 3 benchmarks with both then drop down to a single GPU and run it again. I doubt I'll spend as much time trying to squeeze every ounce out of the single GPU that I will with the double but yeah sounds fun I'm in. Should have something posted within the next day or two.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Looks like I've got a lot of work ahead haha. 3 benchmarks with both then drop down to a single GPU and run it again. I doubt I'll spend as much time trying to squeeze every ounce out of the single GPU that I will with the double but yeah sounds fun I'm in. Should have something posted within the next day or two.


Awesome! Yeah don't worry about pushing your card or trying to tweak every last ounce of power out of it. What team green needs now is simply numbers. If you do both x1 and x2 that should help out quite a bit.


----------



## gtagod

Mr-dark, Ive been using you 980ti Strix Bios but it seems to run my card hot very hot. I
n the 160-170Fish range when i try to put more voltage into the card. I can only run it without any voltage
I am currently not on water so Is there anyway you can fix this. IS it because the power is too high? My Target temp With a 1531mhz overclock is 150 degrees
I can push the card to 1550 but it gets really hot.
Can you adjust your Bios for Air please?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtagod*
> 
> when i try to put more voltage into the card. I can only run it without any voltage


There is your answer... Increasing the voltage (as well as overclocking the card) results in an increase of the dissipated power.

Also note that power increases exponentially (^2 function).

There is no magic bios that can fix this as there is nothing wrong - Just simple physics really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtagod*
> 
> Is there anyway you can fix this.


Up to you to fix this issue and not Mr-Dark - Liquid cool or LN2.....otherwise do not overclock & over-volt as much.


----------



## xV Slayer

Dear Mr-Dark,

I have been using this BiOS for about a month and never had a TDR. Tons of stress testing and gaming (GTA V, SMITE, WoW, LoL, SF V) but today in H1Z1 I got a random TDR. Is it possible for my 980ti G1 Xtreme Gaming to handle more than 1.275 volts? I feel like with more voltage it can squash that last bit of instability. Or I guess I can always go to like 1493/7800 and be good to go also. I am open to your expertise.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Rena

Hey Mr-Dark,

You made a custom bios for me before for my EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid. I recently had to RMA my card so I got a new one, for some reason none of my old bios will flash anymore, it'll fail. Can you modify this one for me? ASIC is at 77.1%. I think it should be able to go a little higher than 1500.

NewHybridBackup.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## V I P E R

Thanks for the BIOS Mr-Dark.

My cards are doing well with it:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8053523

It's a shame that the old 2 cards can't do more than 1480-1495 Mhz, but I'm happy with the results


----------



## westenlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> that card is lockecd at 1.212v from the VRM.. no way to pass that, Sorry
> 
> let me know if you need a bios w higher TDP & Boost off and stable 1.212v under load ?
> No problem dude, feel free to ask
> 
> hi MR-DARK
> 
> i want (if possible) a bios mod with higher TDP e power limit.
> now i'm very stable at (1450mhz of core) and (3950mhz of memory samsung)
> 
> if possible increase TDP and POWER LIMIT i'm happy
> 
> thankyou veryvery much
> 
> byebye
> 
> this is my bios
> http://www.filedropper.com/970stixarma


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Thanks for the BIOS Mr-Dark.
> 
> My cards are doing well with it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8053523
> 
> It's a shame that the old 2 cards can't do more than 1480-1495 Mhz, but I'm happy with the results


Those scores are pretty good. It would be awesome if you could head over to the fanboy competition and help to bring the Green Team back from it's soon to be defeat today. We really need it. It seems the AMD fanboys are coming out of the woodwork to win over nvidia. They are even posting older cards with almost negligent scores on them. Right now they are almost a million points ahead and the competition ends tonight.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Those scores are pretty good. It would be awesome if you could head over to the fanboy competition and help to bring the Green Team back from it's soon to be defeat today. We really need it. It seems the AMD fanboys are coming out of the woodwork to win over nvidia. They are even posting older cards with almost negligent scores on them. Right now they are almost a million points ahead and the competition ends tonight.


I'll try my best in the next few hours.


----------



## Krenith

Ive got two 980 ti classifieds and it says near the bottom of the post the voltage is locked. Does this mean i wont be able to reach some sweet overclocked goodness with a custom bios? Would i even benefit?


----------



## correzzana

Hi Mr-Dark







I've been playing around with my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ and got some pretty wonderful results out of the box: 1510 Mhz and 4000 Mhz memory overclocks, on the stock max 1.237 Volts and max 110% TDP. As I have a huge watercooled system the card is stable around 35° and never gets past the 40 limit also after 2+ hours gaming sessions, and heavy Unigine Heaven benchs.
By now it seems the barrier it's about 1500 Mhz, but we're talking Stock BIOS. I managed to edit and flash successfully my own BIOS with the Maxwell Editor, taking other modded 980 Ti bios as a reference.
The flashes I made have proven successful: everything works and I can now raise the Power Limit over 110% up to 140% and over, but actually the voltage still has "stock" limitations.
Both with PrecisionX and Afterburner I can't get my voltage past 1.2370 V, and I can only make an increase of +87 mV as with the stock Bios. I've tried a couple of different options but I haven't got it to work yet. Here's my current BIOS, power settings should be OK and should be set to what I've seen you recommending. Could you help me out checking the voltage settings ?

GTX_980Ti84.00.36.00.90.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> Hi Mr-Dark! Attached is my bios for 980 ti classified. It will be on air for now. Any custom bios for me?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey man.

Sure, here yo go

Ti-Classy---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & a little custom fan curve

You can push the voltage over 1.212v from Evga PX








Quote:


> Well after more test, the 1506mhz isn't stable on me. 3dmarks crash after 2 sec and the division crashed on me after 15 mins sadsmiley.gif


Sound like your card don't scale with voltage at all. as 1.193v vs 1.255v gave you nothing.. so now what is the max stable clock on my bios ?
Quote:


> Flash successful. Strange I started crashing in Heaven at these lower settings that were stable. I will test more tomorrow.
> 
> Also I wasn't able to raise the core voltage in PrecisionX. I un-installed it and re-installed it and the same. The slider is locked and I can't select over-volt. I downloaded that volt tool for the Classified (GTX Classified Controller) and I was not able to adjust the voltage in that either. I was able to up the volts with PrecisionX with the stock bios, unless it was giving me false info.


Classy card's is strange when it come to the voltage.. Try different Evga PX version ? also what about the temp now ? higher than the stock one or same ?

Quote:


> Mr-dark, Ive been using you 980ti Strix Bios but it seems to run my card hot very hot. I
> n the 160-170Fish range when i try to put more voltage into the card. I can only run it without any voltage
> I am currently not on water so Is there anyway you can fix this. IS it because the power is too high? My Target temp With a 1531mhz overclock is 150 degrees
> I can push the card to 1550 but it gets really hot.
> Can you adjust your Bios for Air please?
> Edited by gtagod - Today at 7:48 am


Hello

The Strix stock fan curve is super lazy... I have that card here and its Garbage card









Maybe a custom fan curve will help with temp.. ( keep it in mid 70s... ) drop the bios i gave to you so i can check it again








Quote:


> Dear Mr-Dark,
> 
> I have been using this BiOS for about a month and never had a TDR. Tons of stress testing and gaming (GTA V, SMITE, WoW, LoL, SF V) but today in H1Z1 I got a random TDR. Is it possible for my 980ti G1 Xtreme Gaming to handle more than 1.275 volts? I feel like with more voltage it can squash that last bit of instability. Or I guess I can always go to like 1493/7800 and be good to go also. I am open to your expertise.
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hello

what you mean by "TDR" ? Artifact ?

Gigabyte cooler is strong enough to handle more volt.. Try this bios for 1.287v

Giga980Ti---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


btw the card will report 1.274v while its pull 1.287v.








Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> You made a custom bios for me before for my EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid. I recently had to RMA my card so I got a new one, for some reason none of my old bios will flash anymore, it'll fail. Can you modify this one for me? ASIC is at 77.1%. I think it should be able to go a little higher than 1500. NewHybridBackup.zip 147k .


Hey there

sure, here you go

Hybrid980Ti------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Thanks for the BIOS Mr-Dark.
> 
> My cards are doing well with it:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8053523
> 
> It's a shame that the old 2 cards can't do more than 1480-1495 Mhz, but I'm happy with the results smile.gif


You're welcome bro,

glad to see that result.. by the way that a killer vcore for 1k chip.. Intel tuning plan is good for you








Quote:


> hi MR-DARK
> 
> i want (if possible) a bios mod with higher TDP e power limit.
> now i'm very stable at (1450mhz of core) and (3950mhz of memory samsung)
> 
> if possible increase TDP and POWER LIMIT i'm happy
> 
> thankyou veryvery much
> 
> byebye
> 
> this is my bios
> http://www.filedropper.com/970stixarma


Sure, here yo go

970stixARMA----Dark.zip 148k .zip file


Match 100% what you ask for








Quote:


> Ive got two 980 ti classifieds and it says near the bottom of the post the voltage is locked. Does this mean i wont be able to reach some sweet overclocked goodness with a custom bios? Would i even benefit?


Hello

The classy's card's is locked at 1.212v from the bios but you can push the voltage farther from EV PX.. and the voltage isn't the limit for Maxwell.. its the Silicon








Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark typer.gif I've been playing around with my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ and got some pretty wonderful results out of the box: 1510 Mhz and 4000 Mhz memory overclocks, on the stock max 1.237 Volts and max 110% TDP. As I have a huge watercooled system the card is stable around 35° and never gets past the 40 limit also after 2+ hours gaming sessions, and heavy Unigine Heaven benchs.
> By now it seems the barrier it's about 1500 Mhz, but we're talking Stock BIOS. I managed to edit and flash successfully my own BIOS with the Maxwell Editor, taking other modded 980 Ti bios as a reference.
> The flashes I made have proven successful: everything works and I can now raise the Power Limit over 110% up to 140% and over, but actually the voltage still has "stock" limitations.
> Both with PrecisionX and Afterburner I can't get my voltage past 1.2370 V, and I can only make an increase of +87 mV as with the stock Bios. I've tried a couple of different options but I haven't got it to work yet. Here's my current BIOS, power settings should be OK and should be set to what I've seen you recommending. Could you help me out checking the voltage settings ?
> 
> GTX_980Ti84.00.36.00.90.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

This should be lovely









GTX_980Ti84.00.36.00.90------------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

keep in mind all effective from the bios so no need to adjust the TDP/Voltage anymore.. just push the core clock farther from any OC software


----------



## rck1984

Good lord, the amount of requests are countless. Huge thumbs up to you Dark to keep up with this, helping all these people. You're a great addition to this awesome community


----------



## westenlive

you are the best

this is my stock bios with my overclock
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11445555

this is your mod bios with my overclock
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11464405

i tried fifa 16 and no see micro-lags...
i'm very very happy

have nice days

XD


----------



## Krenith

Mr-Dark you are a rock star!

GM200.zip 146k .zip file

My 980 ti Classified.
I have two in sli not sure if it matters but one has an asic of 74.0 and the other is 67.6
I appreciate your time and expertise.


----------



## zodden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Classy card's is strange when it come to the voltage.. Try different Evga PX version ? also what about the temp now ? higher than the stock one or same ?


Ok so after some testing tonight I got Precison X to work after a re-install and reboot. The voltage increases work. The only thing is when I turn it on it also turns back on the VDroop. lol...So I have to set the voltage towards the top of the slider just to get it back to 1.212 under load. Its not worth it. My temps are good-not higher then stock.

I stabilized the card but in PrecisionX I had to downclock the core to 1452mhz which was -17 in Precision X. The memory is fine where you put it.

I was able to bench Heaven, Valley and Firestrike and then played The Division for an hour and totally stable









So could you adjust the core to 1452mhz? The fan profile you set works great. In the Division it never got over 71C at 70% which is fine with me.

I attached the 2nd bios you made to this post,

EvgaClassy980ti.zip 146k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## man03999

Thanks Mr-Dark. Everything is looking good!


----------



## anak85

Hi there!

I am having problems flashing my EVGA 960 GTX SC Bios. This is what I get with NVFlash.

Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


----------



## zetoor85

try nvflash64 run cmd as admin


----------



## Chatassys

Hello again, Mr-Dark

What can I say? I love your work lol








Could you please do your magic again, this time with a EVGA GTX 960 ACX 2.0 ( 1x 8pin Power Connector ) ?
Thanks a lot!









GTX960EVGA-ACX2.0STOCK.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

@anak85 first You have to disable the display driver your flashing from device manager then run cmd prompt as admin. Then type *cd /nvflash* and hit enter, after that type *nvflash biosnamehere.rom* and hit enter then type *y* and hit enter. Youll here a beep it will flash and it will beep again. After that re enable the display driver and restart the computer.


----------



## sblantipodi

where are the guide to stop this thread?
if you want to be a good boss, share your knowledge


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Good lord, the amount of requests are countless. Huge thumbs up to you Dark to keep up with this, helping all these people. You're a great addition to this awesome community


Thanks bro for the kinda word's








Quote:


> ou are the best
> 
> this is my stock bios with my overclock
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11445555
> 
> this is your mod bios with my overclock
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11464405
> 
> i tried fifa 16 and no see micro-lags...
> i'm very very happy
> 
> have nice days
> 
> XD


Glad to hear that, Enjoy it








Quote:


> Mr-Dark you are a rock star!
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> My 980 ti Classified.
> I have two in sli not sure if it matters but one has an asic of 74.0 and the other is 67.6
> I appreciate your time and expertise.


Thanks man, Here yo go

Gtx980Ti--Classy---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

use any OC software to push the core/memory clock farther until you crash, keep in mind you can push the voltage farther from EVGA PX








Quote:


> Thanks Mr-Dark. Everything is looking good!


Glad to hear that bro








Quote:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am having problems flashing my EVGA 960 GTX SC Bios. This is what I get with NVFlash.
> 
> Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


Hello

Use latest Nvflash from this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

then extract Nvflash on a folder.. then copy that to C drive and rename it to nvflash

then use this command

cd /nvflash

then

nvflash biosname.rom then hit enter then Y








Quote:


> Hello again, Mr-Dark
> 
> What can I say? I love your work lol biggrin.gif
> Could you please do your magic again, this time with a EVGA GTX 960 ACX 2.0 ( 1x 8pin Power Connector ) ?
> Thanks a lot! thumb.gif GTX960EVGA-ACX2.0STOCK.zip 149k .zip file


Hello there

Glad to hear that bro







give this a try

GTX960EVGA-ACX2.0---Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off

let me know how you go








Quote:


> where are the guide to stop this thread?
> if you want to be a good boss, share your knowledge biggrin.gif


Hello bro

Honestly I don't have the time to write that guide as that need around 3h or more to finish it in the right way









but I will make sure it will be done Soon ( this week ). I promise


----------



## hidden0

There is nothing can be done to impore my Strix SLi performaces :/ Since one is the latest voltage locked model and other is the older one


----------



## manolith

so the new strix now come voltage locked? im thinking about getting a second one but might just pick up something else. msi card maybe


----------



## gagac1971

hi mr dark i got some hours ago msi gtx 980 ti gaming whit 69% of asics quality...
it can do 1470 mhz on stock volts and 1515 mhz whit more 87 mv supplied...but i am limited whit power target...
can you just rise power target limits upon acceptable levels?
thank you for your effor....

here is original bios...

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## crystal6tak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> GM200crystal6tak---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.200v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle at 67c & 0% Min fan curve..
> 
> you should be able to control the fan speed from any OC software, also you can push the card farther as now there is throttle at 67c..
> 
> for the TDP/voltage that normal at stock bios, now with my bios keep the TDP slider at 100% no need to tweak it at all.. the voltage locked at 1.200v under load and you can't push that from the software..
> 
> if you want to push higher voltage let me know so i can made a new bios with higher voltage..


Hi Dark! I'd like it if you could further increase the voltage from 1.19 to 1.28? (or 1.31? I heard that extra 0.03 doesn't help but just make the card hotter?)

Got the stock cooler changed to an Arctic one, getting 70C on heaven benchmark with the vBIOS you gave me but it'd get memory artifacting 4 minutes into the benchmark. So I'm wondering if throwing more voltage at it would stabilize it







(and see if I can push it further I guess? I'm happy with 1500 stable though)

Thanks again!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hidden0*
> 
> There is nothing can be done to impore my Strix SLi performaces :/ Since one is the latest voltage locked model and other is the older one


If your card's at custom bios already, nothing will help you there.. but if you're at stock bios maybe a custom bios to push the voltage locked one to 1.212v stable can improve your performance








Quote:


> so the new strix now come voltage locked? im thinking about getting a second one but might just pick up something else. msi card maybe


Yea, all new Strix is locked at 1.212v.. avoid that card even if you can get the unlocked version.. the cooler is very bad and weak..

also the MSI Gaming cooler is very weak and can't keep the card under 80c in SLI.. go with G1 or Xtreme and use that in 1St slot and the Strix in 2st slot








Quote:


> hi mr dark i got some hours ago msi gtx 980 ti gaming whit 69% of asics quality...
> it can do 1470 mhz on stock volts and 1515 mhz whit more 87 mv supplied...but i am limited whit power target...
> can you just rise power target limits upon acceptable levels?
> thank you for your effor....
> 
> here is original bios...
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

Here yo go

MSI980Ti----TDP.zip 146k .zip file


Up to 150% TDP slider








Quote:


> Hi Dark! I'd like it if you could further increase the voltage from 1.19 to 1.28? (or 1.31? I heard that extra 0.03 doesn't help but just make the card hotter?)
> 
> Got the stock cooler changed to an Arctic one, getting 70C on heaven benchmark with the vBIOS you gave me but it'd get memory artifacting 4 minutes into the benchmark. So I'm wondering if throwing more voltage at it would stabilize it biggrin.gif (and see if I can push it further I guess? I'm happy with 1500 stable though)
> 
> Thanks again!


Hey there

Sure here yo go

GM200crystal6takevga4996------------1.28v.zip 146k .zip file


1.28v.zip (146k. zip file)

1.28v.. as you read voltage higher than 1.28v is an extra heat only.. Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage


----------



## timbit123

Hi Mr-Dark,
i searched a little more yesterday to understand why the gpu wasn't even stable with stock bios and no modification. I don't know if I have power issues with my gpu but. Stock Bios, it will overclock to 1455mhz and was pulling around 1.19v. That said, after 30min, the gpu crashed lol. I don't understand why Zotac didn't test their bios a little more before selling those card...

Using Firestorm, I just overvolted with + 87mv (maxed out) and I could run the gpu correctly with a max of 1.29v that I saw.
Is it possible to make a new bios with 1480mhz max and max out voltage too.
I would also like to keep boost too, because 80% i wont need that power and the other 20% is when i'm gaming.
I'll add the stock bios again, so you don't have to find it

biosbk.zip 146k .zip file

Thanks again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timbit123*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> i searched a little more yesterday to understand why the gpu wasn't even stable with stock bios and no modification. I don't know if I have power issues with my gpu but. Stock Bios, it will overclock to 1455mhz and was pulling around 1.19v. That said, after 30min, the gpu crashed lol. I don't understand why Zotac didn't test their bios a little more before selling those card...
> 
> Using Firestorm, I just overvolted with + 87mv (maxed out) and I could run the gpu correctly with a max of 1.29v that I saw.
> Is it possible to make a new bios with 1480mhz max and max out voltage too.
> I would also like to keep boost too, because 80% i wont need that power and the other 20% is when i'm gaming.
> I'll add the stock bios again, so you don't have to find it
> 
> biosbk.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Thanks again


Hey there..

Sound card's not stable at stock bios as the stock OC isn't stable for your chip.. you can RMA a card like that as Zotac guaranteed the advertised clock









I can help for sure, but i need specific voltage.. maybe 1.28v ? more/less ? also the boost throttle the card at 67c and push the core if the card has good ASIC.. nothing related to the power usage while under load


----------



## zodden

Mr Dark quick question.

If I open the second bios you made for me with Kepler Bios Tweaker and lowered the TD Base Clock and the 3D Base Clock by 15mhz, saved the edited bios and then flashed it as normal.

Is that all I need to do?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## timbit123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there..
> 
> Sound card's not stable at stock bios as the stock OC isn't stable for your chip.. you can RMA a card like that as Zotac guaranteed the advertised clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can help for sure, but i need specific voltage.. maybe 1.28v ? more/less ? also the boost throttle the card at 67c and push the core if the card has good ASIC.. nothing related to the power usage while under load


Hello,
Yes I created a RMA yesterday after the crash... this is already my second card ...frustrating, I will never buy Zotac product again. But anyway, look like my ASIC is 77.4% from gpu-z. I'm able to keep the card at 65, 70C no problem. I guest the stock bios doesn't give enough power for the boost or the real ASIC isn't really 77% as gpu-z is giving me.
I'll start with 1.28v and check if it will be stable.

Thanks


----------



## muggsdk

Hi there Mr. Dark!

I got a MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G.
I got it locked in, stable, @ 1478,8

GTX980ti-stock.zip 152k .zip file
 / 4001 MHz @ 1224mv. I would like to remove some of that boost and throtteling, to get more stable clocks, if possible?









Tried copying the data from another Gaming 6G you made, and correcting the numbers (as i succesfully did for my Evga GTX 980 SC+) but ended up with a max clock of 1290, even though i double checked all the numbers


----------



## DiceAir

Ok so I just want to find out if my card is faulty or just a glitch.

First thing first. I have my gpu overclocked to 1430 core and 7406 memory. I have a custom bios to disable boost 2.0 and make my card always go to overclock settings. My Card is the Galax 980Ti HOF that comes with a second bios. So i played some COD ghosts single player and was fine untill something weird happen. Driver crashed and normally I have to reboot my pc to get my normal clocks back otherwise it's stuck on 2d clocks. Anyway after the reboot it was giving me white artifact even on desktop. Before i can check my gpu clock speeds driver will crash. So 1 time I actually managed to somewhat load msi afterburner to check my overclocks and the values was way off. something ridiculously high. So then I rebooted again and every time it will crash and give me black, white screen or white dots indicating the memory is unstable. So reverted back to my stock bios and same issue

What I did then is boot in safe mode and uninstall msi afterburner and everything seems to be fine so far no crashes etc. But still weird. So what could be the issue? I think the driver crash somehow corrupted my msi afterburner settings of some sort so my memory was clocking so high on startup that it triggered the artifacts instantly.

Do you people think my card is still faulty and must be checked out? For now I'm running stock clocks and see what happens. Maybe explain to me what was the cause for my overclock to go haywire?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodden*
> 
> Mr Dark quick question.
> 
> If I open the second bios you made for me with Kepler Bios Tweaker and lowered the TD Base Clock and the 3D Base Clock by 15mhz, saved the edited bios and then flashed it as normal.
> 
> Is that all I need to do?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Hey Joe

No, there is other setting to change for sure









drop the bios i gave to you here and tell me what you want so i can help









Quote:


> Hello,
> Yes I created a RMA yesterday after the crash... this is already my second card ...frustrating, I will never buy Zotac product again. But anyway, look like my ASIC is 77.4% from gpu-z. I'm able to keep the card at 65, 70C no problem. I guest the stock bios doesn't give enough power for the boost or the real ASIC isn't really 77% as gpu-z is giving me.
> I'll start with 1.28v and check if it will be stable.
> 
> Thanks


Okay, but at which clock 1506mhz ?
Quote:


> Hi there Mr. Dark!
> 
> I got a MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G.
> I got it locked in, stable, @ 1478,8 GTX980ti-stock.zip 152k .zip file / 4001 MHz @ 1224mv. I would like to remove some of that boost and throtteling, to get more stable clocks, if possible? rolleyes.gif
> 
> Tried copying the data from another Gaming 6G you made, and correcting the numbers (as i succesfully did for my Evga GTX 980 SC+) but ended up with a max clock of 1290, even though i double checked all the numbers mad.gif


Hey there

I can help you there.. give this a try

GTX980ti----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle
Quote:


> Ok so I just want to find out if my card is faulty or just a glitch.
> 
> First thing first. I have my gpu overclocked to 1430 core and 7406 memory. I have a custom bios to disable boost 2.0 and make my card always go to overclock settings. My Card is the Galax 980Ti HOF that comes with a second bios. So i played some COD ghosts single player and was fine untill something weird happen. Driver crashed and normally I have to reboot my pc to get my normal clocks back otherwise it's stuck on 2d clocks. Anyway after the reboot it was giving me white artifact even on desktop. Before i can check my gpu clock speeds driver will crash. So 1 time I actually managed to somewhat load msi afterburner to check my overclocks and the values was way off. something ridiculously high. So then I rebooted again and every time it will crash and give me black, white screen or white dots indicating the memory is unstable. So reverted back to my stock bios and same issue
> 
> What I did then is boot in safe mode and uninstall msi afterburner and everything seems to be fine so far no crashes etc. But still weird. So what could be the issue? I think the driver crash somehow corrupted my msi afterburner settings of some sort so my memory was clocking so high on startup that it triggered the artifacts instantly.
> 
> Do you people think my card is still faulty and must be checked out? For now I'm running stock clocks and see what happens. Maybe explain to me what was the cause for my overclock to go haywire?


Hello

Sound like your OC isn't stable enough.. simply if the card stable at stock setting then no problem at all









you need the right bios to push it farther


----------



## timbit123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, but at which clock 1506mhz ?


no, last time 1506mhz wasn't stable, I'll start with 1470mhz, please


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timbit123*
> 
> no, last time 1506mhz wasn't stable, I'll start with 1470mhz, please


Sure, here yo go

biosbk-------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1455mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

we can't use any random clock from the bios.. each jump is 13mhz so 1455 to 1468 to 1481..


----------



## muggsdk

"Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle"

Thanks. Works like a charm, but DAMN the card gets HOT! Problems keeping it under 80 degress Celcius even with fan @ 100%.

Can you make one @ 1481mhz & 3947mhz mem & 1230mv and TDP around 109% - boost off and no throttle

GTX980ti-stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DaClownie

Mr. Dark, I know you're super busy doing this, and you've already modified a BIOS for me... but I'm running into an issue. The modified BIOS works great, it allows me to go to 150% TDP, and I pushed some better clocks, but when I go to from +170mhz core to +175mhz core, I get a crazy jump in Boost. 170mhz core runs at 1549mhz. 175mhz jumps to like 1680, crashes, then drops to 1554 but my drivers already crashed

Should I just have boost disabled in the BIOS and do a normal OC?

Here's the stock ROM:

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Here's the one you modified:

Evga980Ti------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Thanks again for everything!

I was able to do 1550 core, 8000 RAM in Firestrike 1.1:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11487130


----------



## zodden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey Joe
> 
> No, there is other setting to change for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drop the bios i gave to you here and tell me what you want so i can help


Ok

EvgaClassy980ti.zip 146k .zip file


What I would like changed is to downclock the Core to 1452mhz. Everything else is perfect!

Thanks so much for this help!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muggsdk*
> 
> "Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle"
> 
> Thanks. Works like a charm, but DAMN the card gets HOT! Problems keeping it under 80 degress Celcius even with fan @ 100%.
> 
> Can you make one @ 1481mhz & 3947mhz mem & 1230mv and TDP around 109% - boost off and no throttle
> 
> GTX980ti-stock.zip 152k .zip file


Nop, Here yo go

GTX980ti-stock----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


100% match what you ask for








Quote:


> Mr. Dark, I know you're super busy doing this, and you've already modified a BIOS for me... but I'm running into an issue. The modified BIOS works great, it allows me to go to 150% TDP, and I pushed some better clocks, but when I go to from +170mhz core to +175mhz core, I get a crazy jump in Boost. 170mhz core runs at 1549mhz. 175mhz jumps to like 1680, crashes, then drops to 1554 but my drivers already crashed
> 
> Should I just have boost disabled in the BIOS and do a normal OC?
> 
> Here's the stock ROM: GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Here's the one you modified: Evga980Ti
> 
> Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Thanks again for everything!
> 
> I was able to do 1550 core, 8000 RAM in Firestrike 1.1:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11487130


No problem bro, sound like an boost/OC software problem.. in general Boost off is the way to go









maybe a bios with boost off to 1405mhz and 1.28v should be fine ? so you can push it to the limit ? let me know
Quote:


> Ok EvgaClassy980ti.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> What I would like changed is to downclock the Core to 1452mhz. Everything else is perfect!
> 
> Thanks so much for this help!


Sure, I can do 1455mhz not 1452 as each just is 13mhz









EvgaClassy980ti---1455mhz.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## evilDSM

Hey Mr-Dark,

I have a EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 Best Buy exclusive, never knew they had graphics card exclusives. There is a link to specs here.

It's a decent card but, I'd like more out of it. It does not clock too well with the stock bios. It hasn't been overclocked in months so I don't remember what it was capable of but it wasn't too much over stock.

If you could help me out with something for 24/7 use I'd appreciate it!

The ASIC Quality is 75.8%

GM204stock.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you in advance.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muggsdk*
> 
> "Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle"
> 
> Thanks. Works like a charm, but DAMN the card gets HOT! Problems keeping it under 80 degress Celcius even with fan @ 100%.
> 
> Can you make one @ 1481mhz & 3947mhz mem & 1230mv and TDP around 109% - boost off and no throttle
> 
> GTX980ti-stock.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nop, Here yo go
> 
> GTX980ti-stock----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 100% match what you ask for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Dark, I know you're super busy doing this, and you've already modified a BIOS for me... but I'm running into an issue. The modified BIOS works great, it allows me to go to 150% TDP, and I pushed some better clocks, but when I go to from +170mhz core to +175mhz core, I get a crazy jump in Boost. 170mhz core runs at 1549mhz. 175mhz jumps to like 1680, crashes, then drops to 1554 but my drivers already crashed
> 
> Should I just have boost disabled in the BIOS and do a normal OC?
> 
> Here's the stock ROM: GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Here's the one you modified: Evga980Ti
> 
> Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Thanks again for everything!
> 
> I was able to do 1550 core, 8000 RAM in Firestrike 1.1:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11487130
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem bro, sound like an boost/OC software problem.. in general Boost off is the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a bios with boost off to 1405mhz and 1.28v should be fine ? so you can push it to the limit ? let me know
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok EvgaClassy980ti.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> What I would like changed is to downclock the Core to 1452mhz. Everything else is perfect!
> 
> Thanks so much for this help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I can do 1455mhz not 1452 as each just is 13mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvgaClassy980ti---1455mhz.zip 146k .zip file
Click to expand...

Sure that 1405 and 1.28v should work great


----------



## zodden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Sure that 1405 and 1.28v should work great


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, I can do 1455mhz not 1452 as each just is 13mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvgaClassy980ti---1455mhz.zip 146k .zip file


I am getting very close! Can you move me down 13 on the core to 1442mhz?

Thanks!


----------



## MiniPurple

,Guys, how do i know if im pushing my card too hard? i've been playing gtav for hours and when im flying over the water looking at a certain angle i see some sort of artifacts, but i ran 3d mark firestrike ultra, firestrike extreme, vantage, valley, heaven, and i didnt notice artifacts, its just on gtav when im flying over the water, i tried lowering my clock to see if it helps and i think it did, but its hard to find where i see it, plus when i tried 1440 (stock is 1430 with the bios Dark made for me) i saw that too, i started to think that its a game bug or driver bug, because its just on that specific part of the game, plus im kinda paranoid and i have attention deficit so i dont really know what im seeing, pls help


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> ,Guys, how do i know if im pushing my card too hard? i've been playing gtav for hours and when im flying over the water looking at a certain angle i see some sort of artifacts, but i ran 3d mark firestrike ultra, firestrike extreme, vantage, valley, heaven, and i didnt notice artifacts, its just on gtav when im flying over the water, i tried lowering my clock to see if it helps and i think it did, but its hard to find where i see it, plus when i tried 1440 (stock is 1430 with the bios Dark made for me) i saw that too, i started to think that its a game bug or driver bug, because its just on that specific part of the game, plus im kinda paranoid and i have attention deficit so i dont really know what im seeing, pls help


Firestrike is not as heavy as GTAV-FarCry4 or The Witcher 3 , if you see artifacts lower your Memory by 50MHz or Core by 13Mhz


----------



## DeathAngel74

Star Wars Battlefront is a good one too. I get artifacts playing SW:BF past 1080p and 1506.5MHz, but not while playing TW3 or FFXIII @ 4k on Steam. Weird...


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Firestrike is not as heavy as GTAV-FarCry4 or The Witcher 3 , if you see artifacts lower your Memory by 50MHz or Core by 13Mhz


i lowered my core clock by 10Mhz and i was able to push my memory from 7.4Ghz to 7.6Ghz, i think it was the core clock, i just cant believe that my card is that bad for overclocking... and its a Hall of Fame...


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Star Wars Battlefront is a good one too. I get artifacts playing SW:BF past 1080p and 1506.5MHz, but not while playing TW3 or FFXIII @ 4k on Steam. Weird...


yeah dude, maxwell cards are weird, i gotta get used to it, i spent like, 2 or 3 years overclocking a 550ti, and i f i try to use my old methods to overclock my 980ti... uhhh... thats not gonna work...


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> i lowered my core clock by 10Mhz and i was able to push my memory from 7.4Ghz to 7.6Ghz, i think it was the core clock, i just cant believe that my card is that bad for overclocking... and its a Hall of Fame...


In game you wont see much of a difference after 1430MHZ so you good








If you run after Firestrike scores then ................


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> In game you wont see much of a difference after 1430MHZ so you good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you run after Firestrike scores then ................


yeah, im not even gonna try to beat any scores, 64.5% ASIC, at least on air cant do much since i've heard that its not a good idea to go beyond 1.3V, all im doing is gaming, so yeah, im gonna stay with 1430Mhz and +175Mhz on memory, because the galax software did it when i selected the EZ mode, it would be gr8 to have rlly high clocks just for lolz but my card cant do that, hynix memory...
and i got a question: why artifact is bad? what can happen to my gpu?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> yeah, im not even gonna try to beat any scores, 64.5% ASIC, at least on air cant do much since i've heard that its not a good idea to go beyond 1.3V, all im doing is gaming, so yeah, im gonna stay with 1430Mhz and +175Mhz on memory, because the galax software did it when i selected the EZ mode, it would be gr8 to have rlly high clocks just for lolz but my card cant do that, hynix memory...
> and i got a question: why artifact is bad? what can happen to my gpu?


I got a GALAX 980 Reference @ 65 ASIC , clocks great , i start getting artifacts @ 4005 Memory-1531Core and i dont go higher than 1.250V
So my 24/7 is 3805Mem,1506Core @ 1.218V
I don't think you can do anything to your GPU but it's annoying as F*** and there's a chance it'll crash the game .


----------



## KillerBee33

Also, if i were you i'd stay away from GALAX software, tried it once and even after unnstall its hard to copletely remove







You already at BIOS OC , STOP any OC Software use


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Also, if i were you i'd stay away from GALAX software, tried it once and even after unnstall its hard to copletely remove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already at BIOS OC , STOP any OC Software use


i use afterburner only for the fans and stuff, and now for my memory clock, yeah, i tried the Galax OC software once to see what it gives me but i dont use it anymore.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> i use afterburner only for the fans and stuff, and now for my memory clock, yeah, i tried the Galax OC software once to see what it gives me but i dont use it anymore.


Have you tried setting Fans in BIOS? I did one for a friend on a Gigabyte G1 and he's quite happy


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I got a GALAX 980 Reference @ 65 ASIC , clocks great , i start getting artifacts @ 4005 Memory-1531Core and i dont go higher than 1.250V
> So my 24/7 is 3805Mem,1506Core @ 1.218V
> I don't think you can do anything to your GPU but it's annoying as F*** and there's a chance it'll crash the game .


wow, so why im getting such low clock speed? if it is safe to go higher than 1.3 then i'll, just to see if i get the damn 1500Mhz and leave it that way, my temps are good, but i dont know if im doing good or not, the stock voltage for my card already is 1.26V, this is why im worried, i wanna learn how to oveclock these maxwell cards for competition, get the max clock my card can handle(if its not already at its max without artifacts), i know im just doing gaming but i love to learn those things, i wanna be an engineer and work with computer hardware.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> wow, so why im getting such low clock speed? if it is safe to go higher than 1.3 then i'll, just to see if i get the damn 1500Mhz and leave it that way, my temps are good, but i dont know if im doing good or not, the stock voltage for my card already is 1.26V, this is why im worried, i wanna learn how to oveclock these maxwell cards for competition, get the max clock my card can handle(if its not already at its max without artifacts), i know im just doing gaming but i love to learn those things, i wanna be an engineer and work with computer hardware.


Post your BIOS


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Have you tried setting Fans in BIOS? I did one for a friend on a Gigabyte G1 and he's quite happy


nope, i would like to do this and mod my mem clock but i need to test to see if +175Mhz is good and then start increasing until i see artifacts, but its soooooooooo hard to notice artifacts in GTAV with +200Mhz, it could take days or weeks to be sure, its so annoying...


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> nope, i would like to do this and mod my mem clock but i need to test to see if +175Mhz is good and then start increasing until i see artifacts, but its soooooooooo hard to notice artifacts in GTAV with +200Mhz, it could take days or weeks to be sure, its so annoying...


Try flying around the tallest building in the middle of city @ 1440P resolution or stand on the hill so the Winewood sign is next to you to your right


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Post your BIOS


 OC.zip 152k .zip file

this is the bios Mr.Dark made for me


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Try flying around the tallest building in the middle of city @ 1440P resolution or stand on the hill so the Winewood sign is next to you to your right


what if i play at 4K? the same thing? i cant play at 1080p or 1440p cuz my cpu doenst like it :3 (bottlenecks...)
i think if i do this i wont see any artifact even with 1450Mhz core and +200 memory, its only on the sea, next to the beach that i notice these artifacts and they're rlly rare.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> OC.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> this is the bios Mr.Dark made for me


try this

FANPRO.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> try this
> 
> FANPRO.zip 152k .zip file


i leave my fans at 100% all the time to get the lowest temps possible


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> i leave my fans at 100% all the time to get the lowest temps possible


While its on air i've noticed , if it wants to get hotter it will







no matter on the fan speed, the worst i see in Division while in Menu gets to 79 degrees and fans are @100%


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Wile its on air i've noticed , if it wants to get hotter it will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter on the fan speed, the worst i see in Division wile in Menu gets to 79 degrees and fans are @100%


60ºC here, fans at 100%.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> 60ºC here, fans at 100%.


62-65 in GTA V, 68-72 in FAR CRY 4
You got 3 fans on that HOF right?


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 62-65 in GTA V, 68-72 in FAR CRY 4
> You got 3 fans on that HOF right?


yeah, ur temps are good, so, u think my oc is bad? u think theres a way to improve it and get more than 1450Mhz? if im running at stock voltages, temps under 70ºC all the time, artifacts doesnt mean that my graphics card is being damaged right? it just means that my chip cant handle it?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> yeah, ur temps are good, so, u think my oc is bad? u think theres a way to improve it and get more than 1450Mhz? if im running at stock voltages, temps under 70ºC all the time, artifacts doesnt mean that my graphics card is being damaged right? it just means that my chip cant handle it?


Honestly i don't know what you gotta do to damage new GPUs







i realised that with the 970, the things i've done to that poor guy







even flashed wrong BIOS few times. Driver will always crash first or your Mechine will shut down before you can come close to damaging it.You know any1 who has better CPU where you can test your card? That i5 looks a bit out of place with the TI.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Honestly i don't know what you gotta do to damage new GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i realised that with the 970, the things i've done to that poor guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even flashed wrong BIOS few times. Driver will always crash first or your Mechine will shut down before you can come close to damaging it.You know any1 who has better CPU where you can test your card? That i5 looks a bit out of place with the TI.


nope, this is why i run games at 4K, to reduce the bottleneck, in payday 2 i leave it at 1080p to get more fps (144), but in gtav its so terrible to the point where its unplayable, so i have to play it at 4K on ultra, luks gud but the fps isnt 144








PS: im leaving now cuz its 5:21 AM and i need to sleep







² thx for ur help







gnight/day


----------



## DeathAngel74

1:24am here
had fun re-installing windows today due to OS corruption. my old dvd was fudged up so had to fix the usb drive version.....what a fun day...LOL!


----------



## KillerBee33

I ran this 980 with 4770 i7 on a 330W PSU for almost a year and couldn't get any higher than 3705 Mem_Stable. My guess is you need to try this card on newer hardware before thinking the gpu is your problem .


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 124am here
> had fun re-installing windows today. my old dvd was fudged up so had to fix the usb drive version.....what a fun day...LOL!


no USB? Also it's 4:30 am here and i'm 9,5 hours down from a 12 hour night shift


----------



## DeathAngel74

I created the old usb from the screwed up dvd....I had to re-download the ISO from TechNet and re-do the USB install with ASUS EZ Installer(RAID drivers). And on top of that Windows Update is CRAWLING!!!! 250-275 updates?? WTH M$??


----------



## DeathAngel74

FFFFFUUUUU M$


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I created the old usb from the screwed up dvd....I had re-download the ISO from TechNet and re-do the USB install with ASUS EZ Installer(RAID drivers). And on top of that Windows Update is CRAWLING!!!! 250-275 updates?? WTH M$??


I'm waiting for that ridiculous Aniversary Update From Win10 then i'll nuke it


----------



## DeathAngel74

At least my temps are decent, lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> At least my temps are decent, lol


Ordered myself a Fan Controller , got 7 fans and all run @ 40% at all time







gotta put those to good use







. Hoping for better temps


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> FFFFFUUUUU M$


Stop waisting time on Updates, assuming you on 7








Get fully updated ISO's
https://thepiratebay.se/user/generation2


----------



## DeathAngel74

meh! I keep forgetting about those dang it!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> meh! I keep forgetting about those dang it!


One of the reasons i love 10 , each Cumulative Update includes every previous updates so on every clean install it only takes 2-3 updates


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @anak85 first You have to disable the display driver your flashing from device manager then run cmd prompt as admin. Then type *cd /nvflash* and hit enter, after that type *nvflash biosnamehere.rom* and hit enter then type *y* and hit enter. Youll here a beep it will flash and it will beep again. After that re enable the display driver and restart the computer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Use latest Nvflash from this thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> 
> then extract Nvflash on a folder.. then copy that to C drive and rename it to nvflash
> 
> then use this command
> 
> cd /nvflash
> 
> then
> 
> nvflash biosname.rom then hit enter then Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there


Thanks guys, worked a treat!


----------



## Mirachan

Hey Mr-Dark,

Your bios for my gigabyte 980ti is runnig great. I changed some things so my gpu is able to "idle" even with two monitors hooked up to it. Currently I am running at 1530mhz and 8200mhz on the memory on 1,255V. I added 62mhz on the core and 600mhz on the memory via afterburner.
But if I try to up the core clock any more it will crash.
So my question is, can you mod the bios so I can add more volts with afterburner? Atm changing the core voltage in afterburner doesnt do anything. And I would like to find a stable overclock with afterburner first before I change the voltage in the bios.

Thanks alot.

Mod2_3.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## crystal6tak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure here yo go
> 
> GM200crystal6takevga4996------------1.28v.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.28v.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> 1.28v.. as you read voltage higher than 1.28v is an extra heat only.. Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage


Hey thanks! Do you mind yet another request?









It seems my card don't like that high of a memory speed no matter what I do. Could you put memory at 3850 and core at 1519? That seems to be rock solid stable, so hopefully I won't have to tweak this again...

Also, just one more, last one I think, could you take this stock vBIOS and just change power limit from 110% to 130%? (or however high it'll go). I'd like a BIOS which I can just play around with. Thank you so much!

Crystal6takGM200EVGAFTWStockMaster.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## muggsdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nop, Here yo go
> 
> GTX980ti-stock----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 100% match what you ask for


Thank you very much! :Works great!








Gotta look for a water solution so heat wont be a problem, and i can run the first one you made me


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> One of the reasons i love 10 , each Cumulative Update includes every previous updates so on every clean install it only takes 2-3 updates


I also discovered something I really like about Windows 10 along with something I don't like at all.
I recently purchased a laptop that has some issues (for real cheap) from a local repair shop. It is an Acer Aspire 5755 that I got for $150 (less than almost 1/3 what I could find online).It had an issue with some keys on the keyboard not working correctly and the trackpad not working correctly (needs a new cable) though I don't use the trackpad at all. I got a new keyboard, an extra battery and 8gb of Corsair 1600mhz RAM for less than $60 total. I took the laptop to use at my table top RPG on Friday. During the game the laptop just shut all the way down with no warning at all. I was like, crap what did I waste my money on. Then I remembered I had been running the laptop for about 3 or 4 hrs on heavy use. So I switched out the battery and booted up the system. I was amazed to find all my documents with all the unsaved changes exactly the way I left it just before it shut down on me. That was awesome! The bad thing is the PC automatically shut down at 7% battery life with no warning or prompt whatsoever. I did a search to see how to enable some kind of alert message, apparently WIndows 10 does not have any kind of warning alert or alarm for this. What I could find online has me going in and messing with the command prompt to set up a warning alarm of some kind.


----------



## anak85

Hi Mr Dark!

I am running my new BIOS from kl6mk6 and am having 1-2 issues. kl6mk6 told me I best ask you for support. Could you please take a look at my previous post here please?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1595850/overclock-settings-evga-gtx-960-sc/20#post_25044752

I am using the BIOS 1455.rom which is posted there too.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## timbit123

Hello,
Using your bios and the stock one, i'm trying to make a new one with boost enable and a max of 1481mhz but I have an issue. Reason I want to keep boost is because my gpu never idle on desktop, it stay at 1013mhz all the time and if we deactivate boost, it will stay all the time at 1481mhz and (let say) 1.25v and I don't want to heat the gpu for no reason... that's
The issue I have right now. in the voltage table, if I set the minimum voltage of P00 under 1.19v, the gpu will vref at 11.9v and will never reach boost target. If I set that voltage over 1.19 it will reach 1481mhz with even an higher voltage than the minimum I set for that clock..
I really don't know why that 1.19v is blocking me.. I guess that could be from the driver but im far from expert on this.

The only reason i'm doing this is because gpu never go in idle mode. I don't know if there is another way to force it.
This is what i've done so far,

moddedbiosv8.zip 146k .zip file
 if you can take a look, maybe I did something wrong and it could be the reason why it VREF on 1.19v when there is plenty of room left.

Thank you!
Tim


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timbit123*
> 
> Hello,
> Using your bios and the stock one, i'm trying to make a new one with boost enable and a max of 1481mhz but I have an issue. Reason I want to keep boost is because my gpu never idle on desktop, it stay at 1013mhz all the time and if we deactivate boost, it will stay all the time at 1481mhz and (let say) 1.25v and I don't want to heat the gpu for no reason... that's
> The issue I have right now. in the voltage table, if I set the minimum voltage of P00 under 1.19v, the gpu will vref at 11.9v and will never reach boost target. If I set that voltage over 1.19 it will reach 1481mhz with even an higher voltage than the minimum I set for that clock..
> I really don't know why that 1.19v is blocking me.. I guess that could be from the driver but im far from expert on this.
> 
> The only reason i'm doing this is because gpu never go in idle mode. I don't know if there is another way to force it.
> This is what i've done so far,
> 
> moddedbiosv8.zip 146k .zip file
> if you can take a look, maybe I did something wrong and it could be the reason why a VREF on 1.19v when there is plenty of room left.
> 
> Thank you!
> Tim


u have Razer Synapse? all my graphics card doesnt idle with it on


----------



## superkyle1721

Your card should enter idle. Make sure in the nvidia settings you have it set to adaptive. Do this by right clicking on the desktop select nvidia control panel. Once it opens select the manage 3D settings tab and look for power management mode. Make sure this is set to adaptive and not maximum performance as far as global setting go. If you wish to turn off idle then you can do so on a program by program basis if you would like. If this is set to adaptive it should allow the GPU to idle at lower clocks and voltages

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timbit123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> u have Razer Synapse? all my graphics card doesnt idle with it on


nop, I guess it's because i'm running 3 monitors (1 is 4k and 2 1080p). Right now, it idle at 1012.5hmz and 1.0050v with 46C I changed the fan profil to cool it off a bit more and I tried to keep it most quiet as possible. I'm just trying to get the boost clock running and the idle frequency and after that, it would be perfect!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I also discovered something I really like about Windows 10 along with something I don't like at all.
> I recently purchased a laptop that has some issues (for real cheap) from a local repair shop. It is an Acer Aspire 5755 that I got for $150 (less than almost 1/3 what I could find online).It had an issue with some keys on the keyboard not working correctly and the trackpad not working correctly (needs a new cable) though I don't use the trackpad at all. I got a new keyboard, an extra battery and 8gb of Corsair 1600mhz RAM for less than $60 total. I took the laptop to use at my table top RPG on Friday. During the game the laptop just shut all the way down with no warning at all. I was like, crap what did I waste my money on. Then I remembered I had been running the laptop for about 3 or 4 hrs on heavy use. So I switched out the battery and booted up the system. I was amazed to find all my documents with all the unsaved changes exactly the way I left it just before it shut down on me. That was awesome! The bad thing is the PC automatically shut down at 7% battery life with no warning or prompt whatsoever. I did a search to see how to enable some kind of alert message, apparently WIndows 10 does not have any kind of warning alert or alarm for this. What I could find online has me going in and messing with the command prompt to set up a warning alarm of some kind.


Is it AMD chip or Intel? Usually Intel Control Panel has those options with laptops.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Is it AMD chip or Intel? Usually Intel Control Panel has those options with laptops.


It is intel, where would that control panel be?


----------



## superkyle1721

Sounds like you are looking for power plan. Just use the search feature and explore in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It is intel, where would that control panel be?


Check windows Control Panel and Windows Power Options like so











Taken from my 2011 Laptop Windows10
Not to confuse , second image is Windows Power Options


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Check windows Control Panel and Windows Power Options like so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from my 2011 Laptop Windows10
> Not to confuse , second image is Windows Power Options


Yeah, I know about those settings but there is nothing to set it for an audible alarm for when the battery reaches a certain level.
I have the option for Low Battery notification to on and there is no audible alarm whatsoever. This is apparently an issue with Windows 10. I did a search for it and there are many others that mention the same thing.

FYI, my options for Low Battery Action are: Do nothing, Sleep, Hibernate, and Shutdown.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yeah, I know about those settings but there is nothing to set it for an audible alarm for when the battery reaches a certain level.
> I have the option for Low Battery notification to on and there is no audible alarm whatsoever. This is apparently an issue with Windows 10. I did a search for it and there are many others that mention the same thing.
> 
> FYI, my options for Low Battery Action are: Do nothing, Sleep, Hibernate, and Shutdown.


Weird, mine will keep Diming the screen with notification how much battery is left and been like that since build 9925 .

This is as good as it gets on any Windows...Not sure what else there may be








Change Critical to 1% and it wont do anything untill that , then will shut down.
Notification will DIMM your screen and have Battery Percentage showing.


----------



## jagz

Is it that 67c throttle that has my 980 downclocking it's core clock? It's quite annoying restarting this often to avoid it. I usually don't surpass 70-72c


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I also discovered something I really like about Windows 10 along with something I don't like at all.
> I recently purchased a laptop that has some issues (for real cheap) from a local repair shop. It is an Acer Aspire 5755 that I got for $150 (less than almost 1/3 what I could find online).It had an issue with some keys on the keyboard not working correctly and the trackpad not working correctly (needs a new cable) though I don't use the trackpad at all. I got a new keyboard, an extra battery and 8gb of Corsair 1600mhz RAM for less than $60 total. I took the laptop to use at my table top RPG on Friday. During the game the laptop just shut all the way down with no warning at all. I was like, crap what did I waste my money on. Then I remembered I had been running the laptop for about 3 or 4 hrs on heavy use. So I switched out the battery and booted up the system. I was amazed to find all my documents with all the unsaved changes exactly the way I left it just before it shut down on me. That was awesome! The bad thing is the PC automatically shut down at 7% battery life with no warning or prompt whatsoever. I did a search to see how to enable some kind of alert message, apparently WIndows 10 does not have any kind of warning alert or alarm for this. What I could find online has me going in and messing with the command prompt to set up a warning alarm of some kind.


I solved this problem with computer programming. I get a box that escalates above everything else that shows my battery % and time, and also I get audio alarms when it's approaching depleted. But I have it setup to what I want, not something that is well rounded to suit everybody else.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Weird, mine will keep Diming the screen with notification how much battery is left and been like that since build 9925 .
> 
> This is as good as it gets on any Windows...Not sure what else there may be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change Critical to 1% and it wont do anything untill that , then will shut down.
> Notification will DIMM your screen and have Battery Percentage showing.


I was not at my laptop the whole time so I have no idea if there was a pop up. Though I did not see one when it shut down completely. On my other antiquated laptop that has windows 7 I get an audible alarm when the battery gets low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> I solved this problem with computer programming. I get a box that escalates above everything else that shows my battery % and time, and also I get audio alarms when it's approaching depleted. But I have it setup to what I want, not something that is well rounded to suit everybody else.


Sounds interesting and I have seen web pages with such a fix listed. I have limited coding skills in Javascript in PDF forms and some other programs and it is not even the right type of code for something like this. I am hoping for an app somewhere that someone may have made and has released for free.

Sorry for going off topic, I'll leave it be now.

But thanks for the help I have been given so far.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I was not at my laptop the whole time so I have no idea if there was a pop up. Though I did not see one when it shut down completely. On my other antiquated laptop that has windows 7 I get an audible alarm when the battery gets low.
> Sounds interesting and I have seen web pages with such a fix listed. I have limited coding skills in Javascript in PDF forms and some other programs and it is not even the right type of code for something like this. I am hoping for an app somewhere that someone may have made and has released for free.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic, I'll leave it be now.
> 
> But thanks for the help I have been given so far.


Now i'm not exactly sure what you are trying to get but There's a short Bip,Dimm Screen and Battery Percentage and you can set your own time when you want all that to show .


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Now i'm not exactly sure what you are trying to get but There's a short Bip,Dimm Screen and Battery Percentage and you can set your own time when you want all that to show .


It is interesting that it happens for you because I have numerous threads on various forums about this particular issue.

There is no option whatsoever for an audible alarm on my laptop in windows 10. It may dim the screen but no sound and I have not seen any pop ups at all.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It is interesting that it happens for you because I have numerous threads on various forums about this particular issue.
> 
> There is no option whatsoever for an audible alarm on my laptop in windows 10. It may dim the screen but no sound and I have not seen any pop ups at all.


Most Windows Sounds are turned Off by default in Win10 you just got to turn it back On

But yes in my case on this laptop i ran every build of 10 and never had the problem


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Most Windows Sounds are turned Off by default in Win10 you just got to turn it back On
> 
> But yes in my case on this laptop i ran every build of 10 and never had the problem


I just went to that and realized that even with it on I would never be able to hear it. I had to go and get some really loud alarm sounds then convert them to the correct format and use that sound instead.

The thing is I also play background music while gaming so I would never have heard any of the so called alarm sounds they have. But this may not solve the issue. I also never got any pop up warnings and like I said I had found lots of forums about this very issue. I will find out this Friday and see what happens.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I just went to that and realized that even with it on I would never be able to hear it. I had to go and get some really loud alarm sounds then convert them to the correct format and use that sound instead.
> 
> The thing is I also play background music while gaming so I would never have heard any of the so called alarm sounds they have. But this may not solve the issue. I also never got any pop up warnings and like I said I had found lots of forums about this very issue. I will find out this Friday and see what happens.


Well , i've spilled everything i knew on the subject


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 Best Buy exclusive, never knew they had graphics card exclusives. There is a link to specs here.
> 
> It's a decent card but, I'd like more out of it. It does not clock too well with the stock bios. It hasn't been overclocked in months so I don't remember what it was capable of but it wasn't too much over stock.
> 
> If you could help me out with something for 24/7 use I'd appreciate it!
> 
> The ASIC Quality is 75.8%
> 
> GM204stock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hey there

its the normal SSC i think.. give this a try

970SSC-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Sure that 1405 and 1.28v should work great


sure bro, here yo go

MSI980Ti---1405mhz----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


core clock 1405mhz & 1.28v & higher TDP limit
Quote:


> I am getting very close! Can you move me down 13 on the core to 1442mhz?
> 
> Thanks! smile.gif


Here yo go

EvgaClassy980t------1443mhzi.zip 146k .zip file


1443mhzi.zip (146k. zip file)
Quote:


> i lowered my core clock by 10Mhz and i was able to push my memory from 7.4Ghz to 7.6Ghz, i think it was the core clock, i just cant believe that my card is that bad for overclocking... and its a Hall of Fame...


Even if KPN card.. the chance of getting very bad card still there.. My Garbage Strix crash at anything higher than 1430mhz..








Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> Your bios for my gigabyte 980ti is runnig great. I changed some things so my gpu is able to "idle" even with two monitors hooked up to it. Currently I am running at 1530mhz and 8200mhz on the memory on 1,255V. I added 62mhz on the core and 600mhz on the memory via afterburner.
> But if I try to up the core clock any more it will crash.
> So my question is, can you mod the bios so I can add more volts with afterburner? Atm changing the core voltage in afterburner doesnt do anything. And I would like to find a stable overclock with afterburner first before I change the voltage in the bios.
> 
> Thanks alot.
> 
> Mod2_3.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

980Ti-WF3------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1531mhz & 8200mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Hey thanks! Do you mind yet another request? tongue.gif
> 
> It seems my card don't like that high of a memory speed no matter what I do. Could you put memory at 3850 and core at 1519? That seems to be rock solid stable, so hopefully I won't have to tweak this again...
> 
> Also, just one more, last one I think, could you take this stock vBIOS and just change power limit from 110% to 130%? (or however high it'll go). I'd like a BIOS which I can just play around with. Thank you so much!
> 
> Crystal6takGM200EVGAFTWStockMaster.zip 1


Sure bro, here yo go

Crystal6tak-------Dark.zip 293k .zip file


Dark.zip (293k. zip file)

the bios with stock name is the one with Power limit up to 140%, the other as you request








Quote:


> Thank you very much! :Works great! redface.gif
> Gotta look for a water solution so heat wont be a problem, and i can run the first one you made me biggrin.gif


Glad to hear that









Water is the way to go on full GM200 card's








Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark!
> 
> I am running my new BIOS from kl6mk6 and am having 1-2 issues. kl6mk6 told me I best ask you for support. Could you please take a look at my previous post here please?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1595850/overclock-settings-evga-gtx-960-sc/20#post_25044752
> 
> I am using the BIOS 1455.rom which is posted there too.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


hello

Drop the stock bios here so i can help you








Quote:


> Hello,
> Using your bios and the stock one, i'm trying to make a new one with boost enable and a max of 1481mhz but I have an issue. Reason I want to keep boost is because my gpu never idle on desktop, it stay at 1013mhz all the time and if we deactivate boost, it will stay all the time at 1481mhz and (let say) 1.25v and I don't want to heat the gpu for no reason... that's
> The issue I have right now. in the voltage table, if I set the minimum voltage of P00 under 1.19v, the gpu will vref at 11.9v and will never reach boost target. If I set that voltage over 1.19 it will reach 1481mhz with even an higher voltage than the minimum I set for that clock..
> I really don't know why that 1.19v is blocking me.. I guess that could be from the driver but im far from expert on this.
> 
> The only reason i'm doing this is because gpu never go in idle mode. I don't know if there is another way to force it.
> This is what i've done so far, moddedbiosv8.zip 146k .zip file if you can take a look, maybe I did something wrong and it could be the reason why it VREF on 1.19v when there is plenty of room left.
> 
> Thank you!
> Tim


Hello

That's how it work for GM200 card's.. P00 should be at same voltage under load so the card boost to max clock..

the card should IDLE at low clock/voltage even with P00 volt.. are you sure Nvidia power at Adaptive not high performance ? you monitor refresh rate is 120hz or less ?

I see you have 3 monitor.. that the reason for the high IDLE clock..
Quote:


> Is it that 67c throttle that has my 980 downclocking it's core clock? It's quite annoying restarting this often to avoid it. I usually don't surpass 70-72c mad.gif


Hello

All Maxwell card's throttle at 67c or 73c.. but custom bios with boost off can Fix that


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> All Maxwell card's throttle at 67c or 73c.. but custom bios with boost off can Fix that


Will you be my knight in shining armor?

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Will you be my knight in shining armor?
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM204---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

your card is locked at 1.212v.. ( its the EVGA FTW or classy right ? )


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM204---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> your card is locked at 1.212v.. ( its the EVGA FTW or classy right ? )


Thank you! Yes it's a Classified


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Thank you! Yes it's a Classified


If you need higher voltage, try EVGA PX to increase the voltage over than 1.212v


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If you need higher voltage, try EVGA PX to increase the voltage over than 1.212v


I'm not too worried about overclocking since I'm no longer under water. I'll be happy to back off that clock a bit if the 1.212v isn't sufficient.


----------



## DaClownie

Mr. Dark, that BIOS you so graciously modified for me again is named MSI980Ti where mine is an EVGA. Will I be running into problems or did you simply attach the wrong manufacturer on the name?

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Mr. Dark, that BIOS you so graciously modified for me again is named MSI980Ti where mine is an EVGA. Will I be running into problems or did you simply attach the wrong manufacturer on the name?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!


Hello

Its just wrong name.. its your bios for EVGA card


----------



## anak85

Hey Mr Dark,

here is my original and the 1455Mhz / 7.8Ghz that "kl6mk6" OCd for me (including a change log).
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mhoki1ou43i51x4/AACm8JpX4Q5PHrbavSEN-Koxa?dl=0

It seems to be throttling still. I know I could push it towards 1500Mhz but I want to have a balance between performance and efficiency. Does removing the boost altogether mean I would be increasing the consumed power in idle significantly?

Here are my results testing results with 1455.rom:




Thanks for your support!


----------



## KedarWolf

I tried to figure out how to do this on my own, too many options, I'd mess it up.

Could I have this bios for a Titan X

custom.zip 150k .zip file
 with Boost disabled, max voltage to go at 1.265 when gaming without having to adjust it in Afterburner.

Power Limit locked at 135% without having to adjust in Afterburner as well with the Power Limit settings already in this bios. Fan curve, low as you can go at 50C, 80% at 70C and 100% at 80C, 1535 Core, 2005 memory.

I ask because I hear games can run better without Afterburner running in the background.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I tried to figure out how to do this on my own, too many options, I'd mess it up.
> 
> Could I have this bios for a Titan X
> 
> custom.zip 150k .zip file
> with Boost disabled, max voltage to go at 1.265 when gaming without having to adjust it in Afterburner.
> 
> Power Limit locked at 135% without having to adjust in Afterburner as well with the Power Limit settings already in this bios. Fan curve, low as you can go at 50C, 80% at 70C and 100% at 80C, 1535 Core, 2005 memory.
> 
> I ask because I hear games can run better without Afterburner running in the background.


Actually, i checked, I can do everything myself. The only advice I'd need would be how to lock the Power Limit at 135%.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Mr. Dark, that BIOS you so graciously modified for me again is named MSI980Ti where mine is an EVGA. Will I be running into problems or did you simply attach the wrong manufacturer on the name?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Its just wrong name.. its your bios for EVGA card
Click to expand...

That BIOS is still boosting, I turned core voltage to +49mV, TDP to 149%, and core to +150mhz, and it boosted up to 1643 still. Instant crash








Stock:

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Original Modification:

Evga980Ti------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Latest modification - Still boosting, Stock clock wasn't 1405 either... did I just flash wrong or something?

MSI980Ti---1405mhz----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## KedarWolf

So, with the Maxwell BIOS Editor how exactly would I lock the Power Limit at 135%?


----------



## hazard99

Hey Mr Dark, Everything has been going well, I feel like 1490 full time is pretty safe, and 1225 voltage would be nice, would you mind setting up a bios for my card with those specs.
And as always the removed power limit or raised power limit. It is much appreciated.

GM20003222016.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## fame805

Hello Mr. Dark , new user here! I have been lurking these forums for far too long, and am very grateful for being part of this community









I have an Asus Strix 980 Ti OC , the odd version bios 84.00.36.00.81 .

Following the guide and information here I have successfully flashed it to provide an increased power limit to 125% (Up from stock 110%) which prevents my card from down clocking (Hooray!







).

My following issue is with increasing the voltage from the fixed 1.212v







. I am not knowledgeable enough to modify the voltage table . I can maintain 1470 Mhz with 1.212v (stock)

and +50 mvcore (which doesn't appear to add to the actual voltage, but does increase clock speed - maybe boost is applied ?). Lately I have been having more crashes, maybe not enough volts?

I wish to get 1500 Mhz over clock as many others, but even maintain 1470 Mhz would be great! With Asus Strix 980 Ti has many power phases, I was think great overclocker potential









Could you please increase my voltage to 1.25-1.28v , or whichever you believe to be optimal for my asus strix 980 Ti OC









GPU-Z Max w/ OC



http://imgur.com/EPmKG4v


My modded Bios (Only power table (limit) value increased to 125% from 110% (275,000 -> 325,000), all else is stock)

Cheers & godspeed







!

EDIT: I am very sorry, but I found comment mentioning strix 980 ti voltage locked and can not be changed?

Maybe mine can , since I managed to increase power limit? Thank you for you time & help.

GM200A.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## The Pook

I loaded up Maxwell Bios Tweaker and was gonna do it myself but soldering a few VRs is easier to me than understanding the voltage table please save me










EVGA GTX 950 SC 2GB

GM206.zip 147k .zip file


Would like no boost, max TDP limit, and whatever max vGPU before OVP kicks in or max you can do ... wanna keep my clocks stock and OC manually.

thanks sir! I need to beat a friend of mine with a 4690K/GTX 960 with my cheaper 6400/GTX 950 and with some more CPU and GPU oomph I almost have a chance


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> here is my original and the 1455Mhz / 7.8Ghz that "kl6mk6" OCd for me (including a change log).
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mhoki1ou43i51x4/AACm8JpX4Q5PHrbavSEN-Koxa?dl=0
> 
> It seems to be throttling still. I know I could push it towards 1500Mhz but I want to have a balance between performance and efficiency. Does removing the boost altogether mean I would be increasing the consumed power in idle significantly?
> 
> Here are my results testing results with 1455.rom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support!


Hello

sorry for the late response.. give this a try

GTX960-----Darkl.zip 147k .zip file


Darkl.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1481mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

disabling the boost will not effect the idle power usage at all.. the card still idle at low clock/voltage as normal








Quote:


> I tried to figure out how to do this on my own, too many options, I'd mess it up.
> 
> Could I have this bios for a Titan X custom.zip 150k .zip file with Boost disabled, max voltage to go at 1.265 when gaming without having to adjust it in Afterburner.
> 
> Power Limit locked at 135% without having to adjust in Afterburner as well with the Power Limit settings already in this bios. Fan curve, low as you can go at 50C, 80% at 70C and 100% at 80C, 1535 Core, 2005 memory.
> 
> I ask because I hear games can run better without Afterburner running in the background. thumb.gif


Hello

Here yo go

Titan-X-----Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Dark.zip (150k. zip file)

Core clock 1531mhz & 2005mhz memory & 1.268v & 135% effective from the bios & boost off & your fan curve setting








Quote:


> That BIOS is still boosting, I turned core voltage to +49mV, TDP to 149%, and core to +150mhz, and it boosted up to 1643 still. Instant crash biggrin.gif
> Stock:
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Original Modification:
> Evga980Ti
> 
> Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Latest modification - Still boosting, Stock clock wasn't 1405 either... did I just flash wrong or something?
> MSI980Ti---1405mhz----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> Edited by DaClownie - Today at 1:13 am


Hello

you flash the wrong one.. as the last one with 1405mhz has 101% max power limit and no room for voltage slider









1405mhz----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


the card should boost to 1405mhz @1.274v








Quote:


> So, with the Maxwell BIOS Editor how exactly would I lock the Power Limit at 135%?


Take a look on the bios above for you, so you can know how to do that








Quote:


> Hey Mr Dark, Everything has been going well, I feel like 1490 full time is pretty safe, and 1225 voltage would be nice, would you mind setting up a bios for my card with those specs.
> And as always the removed power limit or raised power limit. It is much appreciated.
> 
> GM20003222016.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM20003222016---------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

match what you want 100%








Quote:


> Hello Mr. Dark , new user here! I have been lurking these forums for far too long, and am very grateful for being part of this community thumb.gif
> 
> I have an Asus Strix 980 Ti OC , the odd version bios 84.00.36.00.81 .
> 
> Following the guide and information here I have successfully flashed it to provide an increased power limit to 125% (Up from stock 110%) which prevents my card from down clocking (Hooray! smile.gif).
> 
> My following issue is with increasing the voltage from the fixed 1.212v blinksmiley.gif . I am not knowledgeable enough to modify the voltage table . I can maintain 1470 Mhz with 1.212v (stock)
> 
> and +50 mvcore (which doesn't appear to add to the actual voltage, but does increase clock speed - maybe boost is applied ?). Lately I have been having more crashes, maybe not enough volts?
> 
> I wish to get 1500 Mhz over clock as many others, but even maintain 1470 Mhz would be great! With Asus Strix 980 Ti has many power phases, I was think great overclocker potential thinking.gif
> 
> Could you please increase my voltage to 1.25-1.28v , or whichever you believe to be optimal for my asus strix 980 Ti OC kungfu.gif
> 
> GPU-Z Max w/ OC
> 
> 2750532
> 
> My modded Bios (Only power table (limit) value increased to 125% from 110% (275,000 -> 325,000), all else is stock)
> 
> Cheers & godspeed wheee.gif !
> 
> EDIT: I am very sorry, but I found comment mentioning strix 980 ti voltage locked and can not be changed?
> 
> Maybe mine can , since I managed to increase power limit? Thank you for you time & help.
> 
> GM200A.zip 153k .zip file


Hello there, Welcome to OCN bro









I'm sorry to say that, but i can see your Strix is locked to 1.212v







No way to pass that limit









but maybe a bios with boost off and stable 1.212v should improve your OC ability ? let me know if that will work for yo so i can help








Quote:


> I loaded up Maxwell Bios Tweaker and was gonna do it myself but soldering a few VRs is easier to me than understanding the voltage table please save me
> 
> smile.gif
> 
> EVGA GTX 950 SC 2GB
> 
> GM206.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Would like no boost, max TDP limit, and whatever max vGPU before OVP kicks in or max you can do ... wanna keep my clocks stock and OC manually.
> 
> thanks sir! I need to beat a friend of mine with a 4690K/GTX 960 with my cheaper 6400/GTX 950 and with some more CPU and GPU oomph I almost have a chance thumb.gif
> Edited by The Pook - Today at 8:29 pm


Sure bro, here yo go

GM206----------Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## anak85

Hey Dark!

Thanks for the MOD! I tested the BIOS and the results are great.

Heaven is at 1888 / 75fps (previously 1711 / 67,9fps)
Firetrike Extreme is at 3883 graphics score (previously at 3671)

But I am having some issues with the GPU fan. It spins up and slows down very 1 second. It is very annoying. I slightly changed the fan speed in the BIOS to 1900rpm at 80°C as you can see in the second screen shot.

Any idea why it is doing that? The original BIOS didn't do that.

Also, I had a strange message when I was doing the BIOS flashing (see thrid screen shot)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Hey Dark!
> 
> Thanks for the MOD! I tested the BIOS and the results are great.
> 
> Heaven is at 1888 / 75fps (previously 1711 / 67,9fps)
> Firetrike Extreme is at 3883 graphics score (previously at 3671)
> 
> But I am having some issues with the GPU fan. It spins up and slows down very 1 second. It is very annoying. I slightly changed the fan speed in the BIOS to 1900rpm at 80°C as you can see in the second screen shot.
> 
> Any idea why it is doing that? The original BIOS didn't do that.
> 
> Also, I had a strange message when I was doing the BIOS flashing (see thrid screen shot)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey there

Sound good to me, nothing wrong with that message.. just ignore that









Now for the fan problem its easy to fix, just leave it for the end







now you can push the core clock farther until you crash ? once you find the Max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for the new clock/fan profile to keep the card happy under load


----------



## The Pook

My BIOS works great as well but my GPU is still a terrible clocker









Seen people hit 1600 with a small bump to 1.2v but I'm stuck around 1520ish at 1.275v. I'm going to see if I can find the vMem/vCore read points on the card and make sure GPU-Z is right but I'm just defensive my card is this terrible


----------



## Marantz69

Hi MR-DARK,i have your modded bios on my 970 and have a question,could your bios cause my system to randomly reboot or do i need to look else where for the culprit ?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Would love to have a go at a custom BIOS. Can't seem to get stable using programs. I can pass firestrike with a 14790, but my Heaven has been failing on all of my cards, might be a program issue not overclock. Would like to have a stable 24/7 OC and I have a ASIC of 77.6%. It appears to be stable at +100MHz / +800MHz so far......

I'm not sure what all I need, this would be my first custom rom, maybe you know









*980ti G1
*

Here is my current fan profile as well. Keeps temps at 68 on full load for Fallout 4 and The Witcher.



980ti_G1_TheOwl.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> My BIOS works great as well but my GPU is still a terrible clocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen people hit 1600 with a small bump to 1.2v but I'm stuck around 1520ish at 1.275v. I'm going to see if I can find the vMem/vCore read points on the card and make sure GPU-Z is right but I'm just defensive my card is this terrible


Each card has internal limit, once you hit that nothing can help at all. its the Silicon all time








Quote:


> Hi MR-DARK,i have your modded bios on my 970 and have a question,could your bios cause my system to randomly reboot or do i need to look else where for the culprit ?


Hey there

the system may reboot from a custom bios if the PSU is barely enough at stock setting, so the custom bios push it to the limit








Quote:


> Would love to have a go at a custom BIOS. Can't seem to get stable using programs. I can pass firestrike with a 14790, but my Heaven has been failing on all of my cards, might be a program issue not overclock. Would like to have a stable 24/7 OC and I have a ASIC of 77.6%. It appears to be stable at +100MHz / +800MHz so far......
> 
> I'm not sure what all I need, this would be my first custom rom, maybe you know smile.gif
> 
> 980ti G1
> 
> Here is my current fan profile as well. Keeps temps at 68 on full load for Fallout 4 and The Witcher.
> 
> 980ti_G1_TheOwl.zip 146k .zip fi


Hello

Sure, I can help

till me about the core clock under load ? any specfic voltage you prefer ? or 1.255v or 1.28v ?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure, I can help
> 
> till me about the core clock under load ? any specfic voltage you prefer ? or 1.255v or 1.28v ?


I'm clueless about voltage, it runs at 1.193 right now. Under load my GPU is stable at 1,499.8 as of right now, but pushing it farther. Here is a readout of my HWINFO running firestrike at 120+ / 800+.



EDIT: I'm getting the feeling I can get this card to run higher. It's also stable at +140 MHz / 850 MHz. I'm really wanting to push this thing as far as I can so my FPS doesn't dip under 60FPS on 1440p ultra right now. Let me know what you think!


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sound good to me, nothing wrong with that message.. just ignore that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the fan problem its easy to fix, just leave it for the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you can push the core clock farther until you crash ? once you find the Max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for the new clock/fan profile to keep the card happy under load


Great, thanks!

So I've been testing happily the last hour and suddenly MSI Afterburner doesn't cause any changes when I apply them... any idea why? I have restarted my PC 3 times already but the clock always remains at the settings you chose.

Edit: Reinstall of Afterburner seems to have solved the issue.


----------



## fame805

Hello Dark,

thank you for looking over my bios , it is unfortunate that the voltage is locked to 1.212v









However, I would like to try what you have suggested and fix my voltage to it's limit (1.212v) to prevent voltage drop and provide better stability.

You may also remove the boost please, it tends to confuse me when overclocking.

Thank you for you time and effort









GM200A.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I'm clueless about voltage, it runs at 1.193 right now. Under load my GPU is stable at 1,499.8 as of right now, but pushing it farther. Here is a readout of my HWINFO running firestrike at 120+ / 800+.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm getting the feeling I can get this card to run higher. It's also stable at +140 MHz / 850 MHz. I'm really wanting to push this thing as far as I can so my FPS doesn't dip under 60FPS on 1440p ultra right now. Let me know what you think!


Sure, Here yo go

GM200--G1----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & your custom fan curve








Quote:


> Great, thanks!
> 
> So I've been testing happily the last hour and suddenly MSI Afterburner doesn't cause any changes when I apply them... any idea why? I have restarted my PC 3 times already but the clock always remains at the settings you chose.


Hello

Reinstall MSI AB again ? Try Evga PX ?
Quote:


> Hello Dark,
> 
> thank you for looking over my bios , it is unfortunate that the voltage is locked to 1.212v frown.gif
> 
> However, I would like to try what you have suggested and fix my voltage to it's limit (1.212v) to prevent voltage drop and provide better stability.
> 
> You may also remove the boost please, it tends to confuse me when overclocking.
> 
> Thank you for you time and effort smile.gif


Sure bro

Here yo go

GM200A---Strix------Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Dark.zip (153k. zip file)

Core clock 1468mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

let me know how you go


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Dark, the BIOS seems to have loaded properly, but I have lost my LED lights. Not sure if this is related or not but let me know. Currently benching to double check stability.

EDIT: On another note, 200 point increase on Firestrike.







You are a great service to the community!


----------



## anak85

Yes, reinstall worked.

So I reached about 1520Mhz but was crashing frequently.

Even down at 1510Mhz +37mV was crashing.

1500Mhz + 25mV seems stable, but my bench results are not very different to the previous 1481Mhz.

Heaven at 1899 / 75,4fps (previously 1888 / 75,0fps)
Firestrike Extreme 3886 grapihics score (previously 3883)

So what would you suggest for a long term solution?

Btw, the fan at 1900rpm at 80°C setting keeps the GPU at 76°C in all my tests. The noise level is fine, just the spinning is irritating.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Dark, the BIOS seems to have loaded properly, but I have lost my LED lights. Not sure if this is related or not but let me know. Currently benching to double check stability.
> 
> EDIT: On another note, 200 point increase on Firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a great service to the community!


Sound good to me









you can use gigabyte program to control the LED
Quote:


> Yes, reinstall worked.
> 
> So I reached about 1520Mhz but was crashing frequently.
> 
> Even down at 1510Mhz +37mV was crashing.
> 
> 1500Mhz + 25mV seems stable, but my bench results are not very different to the previous 1481Mhz.
> 
> Heaven at 1899 / 75,4fps (previously 1888 / 75,0fps)
> Firestrike Extreme 3886 grapihics score (previously 3883)
> 
> So what would you suggest for a long term solution?
> 
> Btw, the fan at 1900rpm at 80°C setting keeps the GPU at 76°C in all my tests. The noise level is fine, just the spinning is irritating.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Voltage slider isn't active at all







its locked at 1.218v.

here yo go

GTX960---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 1900rpm @80c


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Dark,

I'm using the gigabyte led manager, but it's not working. I will try another reboot.

EDIT: For anyone else having this issue, restart does not fix, but a shutdown does.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Voltage slider isn't active at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its locked at 1.218v.
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GTX960---Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 1900rpm @80c


What do you mean voltage slider isn't on? So my changes Voltage changes weren't actually doing anything?

What did you set the voltage to now for the 1506Mhz? Because just previously it was crashing regularly here...

Btw, the heaven results I mentioned previously were actually wrong, as I changed the settings and forgot to change them back. So the Firestrike is more representative.

Will test the new BIOS Thursday. Bye!!


----------



## fame805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure bro
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200A---Strix------Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (153k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> let me know how you go


Hello Mr Dark , so so far it has been stable and very good







. I am very happy with what you have done. I will try for longer session for stability later tonight.

My only concern I have is my power limit appears to be max @ 75% . GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner report 75% max for power limit, is this strange or normal?

I also can not increase power limit in MSI after burner , it is @ 100% only. I think it is ok though, and I am confusing myself haha.. Everything else is ok.

Thanks !


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM20003222016---------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> match what you want 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Thank you so much, currently testing, Working like a charm


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Dark,

Currently the temps are killing me on The Witcher. They hit low 80's on The Witcher, but still stable at 80+ FPS on 1440p Ultra. Is it possible to lower voltage without compromising performance due to my ASIC rating? If that isn't possible, I may try some new thermal paste. Let me know!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this try
> 
> Inno3DGTX980Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531Mhz & 8Ghz memory & 1.3v (i doubt the card can pull 1.3v ) & 300w TDP & Boost Off
> 
> Flash and report back!
> Hello bro
> 
> For the 970 FTW 1.27v is fine no problem give this try
> 
> GTX970FTWDark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 1.275v & 7.5Ghz memory & 300w TDP& Boost off
> 
> you can start pushing the clock farther
> 
> GL
> Hello there
> 
> no chance for flashing wrong bios to the card (Nvflash will refuse to flash ) & if you flash bios with unstable clock will result black screen (just plug in the screen cable to integrated graphic and reflash the stock bios )
> 
> you still have full control over the Core/ memory clock after flashing my bios but the voltage will be locked from the bios also the TDP the same no need to adjust them
> 
> the max safe voltage for Air cooled card is 1.28v (some card with good cooler can use 1.3v with no problem like the G1 from gigabyte )
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> give this try
> 
> ColorfulGTX970TopDark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519Mhz & 1.24v & 7.5ghz memory & 350W TDP & Boost off
> 
> I like the 2*8Pin on that card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash and report back


Thank you For the Titan X Dark BIOS.









Only thing I changed was the Power Limit settings to match the Cyclops 3 bios, it works really good with this OC.


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark








Is there a reason why ONE is running HOT and Crashes but TWO runs well and 5degrees cooler ?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why ONE is running HOT and Crashes but TWO runs well and 5degrees cooler ?


Top slot vs bottom slot should be the difference assuming you are air cooled and we are talking about SLI.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Top slot vs bottom slot should be the difference assuming you are air cooled and we are talking about SLI.


Air Cooled, Single, same exact BIOS just the setting on image are different.


----------



## asdkj1740

room temp ~23c


it should be related to the bios fan profile setting, i guess the fan rpm is not sensitive enough to adjust with the temp of gpu simultaneously. at 3500rpm the temp is already reduced to about 75c. too loud for me even at just 2500rpm...

conclusion: acx cooler from evga is suck


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Air Cooled, Single, same exact BIOS just the setting on image are different.


Check the fan rpm for each run to see if it is applying the same fan curve. Set up GPUz to show sensors and run in the top slot then run in the second. This should give you a much clearer reason as to why.

Check out my last two post here

A repasting job may help you quite a bit. With the high temperatures you can expect even better results than I saw.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Check the fan rpm for each run to see if it is applying the same fan curve. Set up GPUz to show sensors and run in the top slot then run in the second. This should give you a much clearer reason as to why.
> 
> Check out my last two post here
> 
> A repasting job may help you quite a bit. With the high temperatures you can expect even better results than I saw.


Apologies if i wasn't clear . ALL other settings are exactly the same on both BIOS except for small difference on the image. I have absolutely no issues with BIOS TWO .
Question was why those particular differences play a role


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Apologies if i wasn't clear . ALL other settings are exactly the same on both BIOS except for small difference on the image. I have absolutely no issues with BIOS TWO .
> Question was why those particular differences play a role


No I understood you. I have two waterforce cards that that are using the same exact bios. The fan percentage for one may be 50% while the other can be 25% under the same conditions. There shouldn't be a difference but there is. I was just saying make sure you check the GPUz sensors to ensure the fans are not different percentages since that could explain the 5 degree difference


----------



## leonman44

Hello mr Dark! i finally got my X99-A/3.1 replacement! I extracted the bios again so you can mod it for me , i would like a 1570mhz clock speed and 8200 on memory speed.
Thank you for your help , i really appreciate that!









GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## MiniPurple

Mr.Dark, can u change my core clock back to default? its 1380Mhz, i'll overclock it using MSI Afterburner, 1430Mhz is too much for my lemon...

980Ti--HOF---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Mr.Dark, can u change my core clock back to default? its 1380Mhz, i'll overclock it using MSI Afterburner, 1430Mhz is too much for my lemon...
> 
> 980Ti--HOF---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Flash back to your stock bios and save this modded one for later if you do decide to flash again?


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> Flash back to your stock bios and save this modded one for later if you do decide to flash again?


i did flash back to my stock bios but it still have the thermal throttling and boost, i dont want that... and theres no point of flashing back to this 1430Mhz bios if my lemon cant handle it... 64.5% ASIC life... i regret buying this card...


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> Flash back to your stock bios and save this modded one for later if you do decide to flash again?
> 
> 
> 
> i did flash back to my stock bios but it still have the thermal throttling and boost, i dont want that... and theres no point of flashing back to this 1430Mhz bios if my lemon cant handle it... 64.5% ASIC life... i regret buying this card...
Click to expand...

In reality unless you are benching the difference you will see between a card topping out over the 1500mhz and stock is only a few FPS max if you are running 4K. 1440p and 1080p may give you a few more but in reality the difference is likely not something that will be strongly apparent. No need to regret buying the card. The high ASIC and high clocks look great for benchmarking but real word performance is a much different animal.


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> In reality unless you are benching the difference you will see between a card topping out over the 1500mhz and stock is only a few FPS max if you are running 4K. 1440p and 1080p may give you a few more but in reality the difference is likely not something that will be strongly apparent. No need to regret buying the card. The high ASIC and high clocks look great for benchmarking but real word performance is a much different animal.


I agreed.


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> In reality unless you are benching the difference you will see between a card topping out over the 1500mhz and stock is only a few FPS max if you are running 4K. 1440p and 1080p may give you a few more but in reality the difference is likely not something that will be strongly apparent. No need to regret buying the card. The high ASIC and high clocks look great for benchmarking but real word performance is a much different animal.


I can vouch for this. There is very minimal difference between the two clock rates. What makes the most difference is not the clock rate, but rather what is under the hood. It does feel good to be able to go over 1500 MHz, but it's entirely not necessary. In fact, you should consider how quiet a GPU performs versus performance while gaming, rather than how big the clock rate looks.

Play your favorite games, and ask yourself this question. Does my card perform really well on max settings? If the answer is yes, then what the hell are you complaining about really? xD


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> In reality unless you are benching the difference you will see between a card topping out over the 1500mhz and stock is only a few FPS max if you are running 4K. 1440p and 1080p may give you a few more but in reality the difference is likely not something that will be strongly apparent. No need to regret buying the card. The high ASIC and high clocks look great for benchmarking but real word performance is a much different animal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> I can vouch for this. There is very minimal difference between the two clock rates. What makes the most difference is not the clock rate, but rather what is under the hood. It does feel good to be able to go over 1500 MHz, but it's entirely not necessary. In fact, you should consider how quiet a GPU performs versus performance while gaming, rather than how big the clock rate looks.


This, pretty much.

1500 Mhz just looks better to the eye, compared to 1473 Mhz, 1424 Mhz or any other random number. In benchmarks every Mhz gained makes a difference, in gaming not so much. In games, you're probably looking at a gain of 3-4 fps max, depending on resolution and such. Question is, is it worth the extra heat/noise added?

Don't stare yourself blind on numbers and numbers only. Find your max overclock, turn your on-screen display off so you can't glare at the clocks all the time and start enjoying your games. The GTX980Ti is an awesome card, no matter the clocks.


----------



## dwjp90

Is it possible to modify the VBIOS to display the motherboard BIOS on all ports, and not just port priority?


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> I can vouch for this. There is very minimal difference between the two clock rates. What makes the most difference is not the clock rate, but rather what is under the hood. It does feel good to be able to go over 1500 MHz, but it's entirely not necessary. In fact, you should consider how quiet a GPU performs versus performance while gaming, rather than how big the clock rate looks.
> 
> Play your favorite games, and ask yourself this question. Does my card perform really well on max settings? If the answer is yes, then what the hell are you complaining about really? xD


i bought this card because i wanted to game and get points in benchmark, this is why i bought the 3DMark, i dont care about noise at all, all i care is performance and temps, and yes it perform well on max settings but a few extra frames would make a difference, it cant lock 144FPS on all games, and i want to max it out because this is how i always did, i had a gtx 550ti, not a gr8 card but it used to get the job done, i worked sooo hard to overclock it to its max, and it was fun, i passed 3DMark 11 with 1080Mhz on the core, i modified a CPU Cooler to fit on my card and it never went close to 50ºC, and i did my first bios mod when i was 15-16y.o, to unlock more voltage, i was about to use peltier to cool it but i didnt pay attention while swapping the cooler and i broke the card... i went crazy with this card so i wanted to go crazy with my 980ti too, like, max out the clocks and stuff, not just light overclocking.


----------



## 4rcherz

Hey Mr-Dark!

Hopefully you can help me and create a mod BIOS for me please? I have a

Its been stable at 1500/4000 with temps of around 47c and voltage of 1.193v. I am water cooled. Im not sure 100% what i actually need but reading through this thread is disable boost and increase the voltage ? You advice and wisdom is greatly appreciated.

I did have drop in gpu in GPUZ which was "VRel" it dropped the gpu core to 1328/4000 and voltage down to 1.049v.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Thanks in advance!!!

Archerz

Edit: ASCII is 77.3%


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Voltage slider isn't active at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its locked at 1.218v.
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GTX960---Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 1900rpm @80c


So I tried this BIOS and it crashes. Also, I reinstalled Afterburner 4 times but I cannot modify anything. The clock doesn't change + or - and the voltage won't change either.

Is my card completely fixed to 1.218v?

So maybe I shouldn't push further than around 1490Mhz. What do you think?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> i bought this card because i wanted to game and get points in benchmark, this is why i bought the 3DMark, i dont care about noise at all, all i care is performance and temps, and yes it perform well on max settings but a few extra frames would make a difference, it cant lock 144FPS on all games, and i want to max it out because this is how i always did, i had a gtx 550ti, not a gr8 card but it used to get the job done, i worked sooo hard to overclock it to its max, and it was fun, i passed 3DMark 11 with 1080Mhz on the core, i modified a CPU Cooler to fit on my card and it never went close to 50ºC, and i did my first bios mod when i was 15-16y.o, to unlock more voltage, i was about to use peltier to cool it but i didnt pay attention while swapping the cooler and i broke the card... i went crazy with this card so i wanted to go crazy with my 980ti too, like, max out the clocks and stuff, not just light overclocking.


You are looking at it the wrong way. I went through your post and notice the bios you are using is for 1.281V This voltage is really only recommend for watercooled cards. Although your core temps are fine you do not know what is happening with your VRMs. Looking up reviews on your card the vrm temps are typically pretty high. They are not abnormally high but when you overclock your card the vrms have to work harder. Since you are supplying a lot of voltage your card is prob crashing bc of the vrms being overloaded. Try reducing the voltage some little by little and see if things dont work out better. You say you want to tweak and tweak the card like you did before but you are complaining that this card does not overclock straight forward. Sometimes it takes a lot of trial and error to fully understand your cards limitations before you reach your max possible clocks. Dont give up on it now. Just think through it and try various different things to help achieve the desired overclock. Its not always as easy as click and go.

Now with that said please also understand that after say 1420 Mhz or so the gains per core clock are not linear at all. You basically reach a peak. If you cant achieve the desired frame rate of 144hz now you will not be able to achieve it even if you have a card that clocked to 1550 Mhz. Unless it was within say 1 Mhz and even then the random spikes that are apparent in the games would still porb drop you below 144. I get that you want to benchmark and play with that but in reality who cares. Your CPU would limit you from getting crazy high scores more than your GPU so I dont see why that upsets you.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> What do you mean voltage slider isn't on? So my changes Voltage changes weren't actually doing anything?
> 
> What did you set the voltage to now for the 1506Mhz? Because just previously it was crashing regularly here...
> 
> Btw, the heaven results I mentioned previously were actually wrong, as I changed the settings and forgot to change them back. So the Firestrike is more representative.
> 
> Will test the new BIOS Thursday. Bye!!


Hello

I mean the voltage slider isn't work anymore, even if you change it the actual voltage stay at same point which 1.218v for your bios








Quote:


> Hello Mr Dark , so so far it has been stable and very good wink.gif . I am very happy with what you have done. I will try for longer session for stability later tonight.
> 
> My only concern I have is my power limit appears to be max @ 75% . GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner report 75% max for power limit, is this strange or normal?
> 
> I also can not increase power limit in MSI after burner , it is @ 100% only. I think it is ok though, and I am confusing myself haha.. Everything else is ok.
> 
> Thanks !


Glad to hear that bro..

the power limit is fine at 100% as that equal to 150% at stock bios, also the lower under load is the best








Quote:


> Thank you so much, currently testing, Working like a charm


Glad to read that, enjoy
Quote:


> Dark,
> 
> Currently the temps are killing me on The Witcher. They hit low 80's on The Witcher, but still stable at 80+ FPS on 1440p Ultra. Is it possible to lower voltage without compromising performance due to my ASIC rating? If that isn't possible, I may try some new thermal paste. Let me know! smile.gif


Yes, we can try same setting but with lower volt..

try this

980Ti-G1--1.225v.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> Thank you For the Titan X Dark BIOS. smile.gif
> 
> Only thing I changed was the Power Limit settings to match the Cyclops 3 bios, it works really good with this OC.drunken.gif


Enjoy it bro








Quote:


> Mr_Dark cheers.gif
> Is there a reason why ONE is running HOT and Crashes but TWO runs well and 5degrees cooler ?


Hello

I think 2D profile push the card to unstable level ?
Quote:


> Hello mr Dark! i finally got my X99-A/3.1 replacement! I extracted the bios again so you can mod it for me , i would like a 1570mhz clock speed and 8200 on memory speed.
> Thank you for your help , i really appreciate that!
> thumb.gif GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hello there

Sure,here yo go

980Ti-G1--1.225v.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> Mr.Dark, can u change my core clock back to default? its 1380Mhz, i'll overclock it using MSI Afterburner, 1430Mhz is too much for my lemon...
> 980Ti--HOF---Dark.zip 152


Sure bro, here yo go

980Ti--Hof--1380mhz.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Is it possible to modify the VBIOS to display the motherboard BIOS on all ports, and not just port priority?


Your question isn't clear.. but we change clock/volt/TDP only here








Quote:


> Hey Mr-Dark!
> 
> Hopefully you can help me and create a mod BIOS for me please? I have a
> 
> Its been stable at 1500/4000 with temps of around 47c and voltage of 1.193v. I am water cooled. Im not sure 100% what i actually need but reading through this thread is disable boost and increase the voltage ? You advice and wisdom is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I did have drop in gpu in GPUZ which was "VRel" it dropped the gpu core to 1328/4000 and voltage down to 1.049v.
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Archerz
> 
> Edit: ASCII is 77.3%


Hello there

Sure you need a bios w higher power limit and higher voltage to push that to the limit









GM200--980Ti-SC---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

you can use any OC software to push the core clock farther








Quote:


> So I tried this BIOS and it crashes. Also, I reinstalled Afterburner 4 times but I cannot modify anything. The clock doesn't change + or - and the voltage won't change either.
> 
> Is my card completely fixed to 1.218v?
> 
> So maybe I shouldn't push further than around 1490Mhz. What do you think?


Hello

Sound like your card need higher voltage.. its unlocked up to 1.312v.. we can push the voltage to 1.250v for 1506mhz.. let me know if you want to try that


----------



## dwjp90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Your question isn't clear.. but we change clock/volt/TDP only here


I figured I would ask since you guys seem to know the ins and outs of these.

I will rephrase my question for clarity, but you have answered that you don't do that.

Basically I would like to modify either the port priority that the computer displays the BIOs on (DVI > HDMI > DP) for instance Or make the computer display the BIOs on all ports at the same time.

Thank you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwjp90*
> 
> I figured I would ask since you guys seem to know the ins and outs of these.
> 
> I will rephrase my question for clarity, but you have answered that you don't do that.
> 
> Basically I would like to modify either the port priority that the computer displays the BIOs on (DVI > HDMI > DP) for instance Or make the computer display the BIOs on all ports at the same time.
> 
> Thank you


Understand you now, we can't do that here as that need an advance bios hack, we change only clock/volt/power limit


----------



## 4rcherz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sure you need a bios w higher power limit and higher voltage to push that to the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200--980Ti-SC---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> you can use any OC software to push the core clock farther


Thank you very much!!


----------



## MiniPurple

Thx for the bios Dark, but i have a question for u: have u ever seen a graphics card like mine? i can only do 1418Mhz on core and 7.2Ghz memory effective, anything higher than that i get artifacts in gtav.


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
2D Profile?


----------



## man03999

Hi Mr-Dark! Your 1506 is working great. I have just install aftermarket cooling on the classy and would like to push to the the limit. Can you update the your modded bios for me? As usual the boost and power limit raised.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file
 Here is my stock bios

GM200MODDED.zip 146k .zip file
 Here is your modded verison, 1506mhz.

Thanks again!


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like your card need higher voltage.. its unlocked up to 1.312v.. we can push the voltage to 1.250v for 1506mhz.. let me know if you want to try that


Hi Mr Dark,

can you activate the volatage slider for me? Or is it always a fixed setting?

Going from 1.218v zo 1.250v seems a very big jump. Doesn't that increase the temperature a lot too? I am stable at 76°C at the moment under load in Heaven and don't want it any hotter really.

But you are the expert and I will listen to your suggestion


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Thx for the bios Dark, but i have a question for u: have u ever seen a graphics card like mine? i can only do 1418Mhz on core and 7.2Ghz memory effective, anything higher than that i get artifacts in gtav.


Yes, I had a Strix 980 Ti w 59% that crash at anything higher than 1430mhz @1.28v.. some is very bad when it come to OC








Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> 2D Profile?


Yes, there is IDLE & base TDP & 2D & 3D profiles on the bios,.. if you push the 2D profile for unstable level the card will crash








Quote:


> Hi Mr-Dark! Your 1506 is working great. I have just install aftermarket cooling on the classy and would like to push to the the limit. Can you update the your modded bios for me? As usual the boost and power limit raised.
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file Here is my stock bios
> 
> GM200MODDED.zip 146k .zip file Here is your modded verison, 1506mhz.
> 
> Thanks again!


Hello Man

Your bios already allowed you to push the voltage higher than 1.212v.. you just need EVGA precisionX to push the voltage farther and clock the card to the limit.. there is nothing need to change from the bios








Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark,
> 
> can you activate the volatage slider for me? Or is it always a fixed setting?
> 
> Going from 1.218v zo 1.250v seems a very big jump. Doesn't that increase the temperature a lot too? I am stable at 76°C at the moment under load in Heaven and don't want it any hotter really.
> 
> But you are the expert and I will listen to your suggestion


Hello

The problem, voltage slider should be disabled with boost off.. if you want active voltage slider boost should be enabled so the throttle will back at 67c..

Give this a try for 1.23v

GTX960--1.23v--Darkl.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

Mr-dark. The bios mods you made for me are working excellently. I've been able to teach myself how to modify the core and memory clocks as well as the fan profile myself using the two stock bios and the bios you modded for me. I'm trying to figure out what each P state does and when it is applied so I can teach myself power limit and voltage modification. I tried using some googlefu but couldn't find anything regarding how it works exactly. Do you have any links or videos on how these states work? I'm considering creating a slider that will allow stock voltage all the way up to 1.3V so I can create a graph of maximum stability at various voltages. I know you can modify it yourself no problem and I appreciate that but I do love to learn how things work myself. Any advice you have on this would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pook

my BIOS is so awesome my GTX 960 buddy wants your witchcraft done to his card too









when you get the time could you change his stock clocks to 1450/3900, disable boost, set TDP to max, and set voltage to max?

GTX960.zip 152k .zip file


thanks in advance kind sir


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Mr-dark. The bios mods you made for me are working excellently. I've been able to teach myself how to modify the core and memory clocks as well as the fan profile myself using the two stock bios and the bios you modded for me. I'm trying to figure out what each P state does and when it is applied so I can teach myself power limit and voltage modification. I tried using some googlefu but couldn't find anything regarding how it works exactly. Do you have any links or videos on how these states work? I'm considering creating a slider that will allow stock voltage all the way up to 1.3V so I can create a graph of maximum stability at various voltages. I know you can modify it yourself no problem and I appreciate that but I do love to learn how things work myself. Any advice you have on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should wait the full Guide for how to modify Maxwell bios.. should be done in the next 3 day's








Quote:


> my BIOS is so awesome my GTX 960 buddy wants your witchcraft done to his card too thumb.gif
> 
> when you get the time could you change his stock clocks to 1450/3900, disable boost, set TDP to max, and set voltage to max?
> 
> GTX960.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> thanks in advance kind sir


Glad to hear that bro









here yo go

GTX960----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## The Pook

Thanks man! He took some convincing since he never OCed before a few weeks ago but he's gonna give it a go tonight


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The problem, voltage slider should be disabled with boost off.. if you want active voltage slider boost should be enabled so the throttle will back at 67c..
> 
> Give this a try for 1.23v
> 
> GTX960--1.23v--Darkl.zip 147k .zip file


It worked well for 5 minutes in Heaven and was at 73-74°C. As soon as I started the benchmark testing it crashed the driver...

Also, I cannot select negative core clock in Afterburner - doesn't change it so I can't see where I would be stable at... any ideas?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Thanks man! He took some convincing since he never OCed before a few weeks ago but he's gonna give it a go tonight


OC is adventure, once you start you can't stop








Quote:


> It worked well for 5 minutes in Heaven and was at 73-74°C. As soon as I started the benchmark testing it crashed the driver...
> 
> Also, I cannot select negative core clock in Afterburner - doesn't change it so I can't see where I would be stable at... any ideas?


Sound like your card need more volt for 1506mhz.. Try evga precisionx to reduce the core clock ? its an MSI AB bug..


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like your card need more volt for 1506mhz.. Try evga precisionx to reduce the core clock ? its an MSI AB bug..


Ok, am trying PresicionX at the moment. It changes the core clock now, but very strangely. If I select "-1Mhz" it jumps down to 1493Mhz (see screen shot).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Ok, am trying PresicionX at the moment. It changes the core clock now, but very strangely. If I select "-1Mhz" it jumps down to 1493Mhz (see screen shot).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems stable. Maybe try at 1500Mhz and a tiny bit more voltage? Or should I just be happy at 1490Mhz?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Ok, am trying PresicionX at the moment. It changes the core clock now, but very strangely. If I select "-1Mhz" it jumps down to 1493Mhz (see screen shot).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Its fine, sometime the card switch to the next CLK if you reduce/increase the clock by 1mhz..
Quote:


> Seems stable. Maybe try at 1500Mhz and a tiny bit more voltage? Or should I just be happy at 1490Mhz?


Try this for 1506mh/1.25v

960--1.25v.zip 147k .zip file


If not stable or the temp out of control let me know so i can give you another bios for 1493/1.218v


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its fine, sometime the card switch to the next CLK if you reduce/increase the clock by 1mhz..
> Try this for 1506mh/1.25v
> 
> 960--1.25v.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> If not stable or the temp out of control let me know so i can give you another bios for 1493/1.218v


So I seem to be OK at 1506Mhz & 1.25V but even going to 1510Mhz causes crashes. And the benchmark results are actually the same as at 1493Mhz & 1481Mhz. So I think going down to 1481Mhz is the safest option for a stable system with lower power consumption. The extra few Mhz are not worth the effort based on my results.

What do you think?


----------



## OLBaID

Mr. Dark,

After some more games tested it appears the OC is a bit much for some games and ill need a bit of a modification. Can we reduce the OC a bit from what you provided me prior? Post #2416 is my original currently you have the clocks at:1506/3702. Thanks in advance


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 980Ti-G1--1.225v.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Sure bro, here yo go


Sorry mr Dark but this bios is not for my card either 1570 clock and 8200memory , you might did a mistake.
Here is again my bios you modded for me the first time (1550 clock)and voltage 1281mv my card is the extreme windforce.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> So I seem to be OK at 1506Mhz & 1.25V but even going to 1510Mhz causes crashes. And the benchmark results are actually the same as at 1493Mhz & 1481Mhz. So I think going down to 1481Mhz is the safest option for a stable system with lower power consumption. The extra few Mhz are not worth the effort based on my results.
> 
> What do you think?


Sound like 1481mhz is the sweet spot..

GTX960---1481mhzl.zip 147k .zip file


core clock 1481mhz & 1.218v..
Quote:


> Mr. Dark,
> 
> After some more games tested it appears the OC is a bit much for some games and ill need a bit of a modification. Can we reduce the OC a bit from what you provided me prior? Post #2416 is my original currently you have the clocks at:1506/3702. Thanks in advance


Hello bro

Drop the core clock 13mhz and try again ? once you find the sweet report back so i can adjust the bios for you again








Quote:


> Sorry mr Dark but this bios is not for my card either 1570 clock and 8200memory , you might did a mistake.
> Here is again my bios you modded for me the first time (1550 clock)and voltage 1281mv my card is the extreme windforce.
> GM200.zip 146k .z


Oh, sorry bro.. here yo go

GM200--1569mhz--8200mhz.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like 1481mhz is the sweet spot..
> 
> GTX960---1481mhzl.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> core clock 1481mhz & 1.218v..
> 
> GM200--1569mhz--8200mhz.zip 146k .zip file


Hi Dark,

testing this OC it seemed stable at first.

Heaven was ok but tiny artefacts in the grass scenes.
3DMark was fine.
Aida64 - GPU stess test PLUS Heaven -> immediate driver crash.

I wanted to upload my absolute original .rom file to test Aida64+Heaven but get this error. Jumping between your .rom files is no problem though. Any idea why?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## superkyle1721

Looking forward to the guide for sure. That sounds awesome. Quick question though. Digging through the bios using MBT and it seems that if you include a slider to range from stock voltage to 1.3V you can only do so using the slider as an offset from stock voltage (boost voltage) and it is not possible to use the slider to set absolute voltages. Is this correct? Does it even make sense what I am asking? Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leonman44

Any idea why it throttled?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Hi Dark,
> 
> testing this OC it seemed stable at first.
> 
> Heaven was ok but tiny artefacts in the grass scenes.
> 3DMark was fine.
> Aida64 - GPU stess test PLUS Heaven -> immediate driver crash.
> 
> I wanted to upload my absolute original .rom file to test Aida64+Heaven but get this error. Jumping between your .rom files is no problem though. Any idea why?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You need latest Nvflash from that thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

you mean the card crash at latest bios i gave to you ? 1481mhz 1.218v ?
Quote:


> Looking forward to the guide for sure. That sounds awesome. Quick question though. Digging through the bios using MBT and it seems that if you include a slider to range from stock voltage to 1.3V you can only do so using the slider as an offset from stock voltage (boost voltage) and it is not possible to use the slider to set absolute voltages. Is this correct? Does it even make sense what I am asking? Haha


If i understand you correctly, if you apply 1.30v from the bios the card will pull that all the time under load while software report 1.274v..

but I think i can give you a bios for 1405mhz/1.218v but with voltage slider up to 1.312v from OC software.. its just need a little more work








Quote:


> Any idea why it throttled? sad-smiley-002.gif


Where bro ? I see rock solid 1569/8200 @1.274v ?


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like 1481mhz is the sweet spot..
> 
> GTX960---1481mhzl.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> You need latest Nvflash from that thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> 
> you mean the card crash at latest bios i gave to you ? 1481mhz 1.218v ?


I do have the newest version. Flashing your BIOS works fine. Just can't get the original one back on.

Yes, the 1481mhz - 1.218v crashed when running Aida64 + Heaven at the same time. In Heaven tiny artefacts too.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> I do have the newest version. Flashing your BIOS works fine. Just can't get the original one back on.
> 
> Yes, the 1481mhz - 1.218v crashed when running Aida64 + Heaven at the same time. In Heaven tiny artefacts too.


Use this version

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI

sound like you need to drop it another 13mhz to stabilize the OC ?


----------



## anak85

Not sure. Is the clock locked or can I test it with reducinh the clock till stable? Currently not infront of my PC...


----------



## leonman44

I was running valley and heaven for an hour you can check the gpuz clock graph , it downlocked previously to about 1280mhz , i was running furmark and gave me a tdr error 7 but thats not from oc. It might just block the driver. I will make the test again tomorrow without using furmark.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Not sure. Is the clock locked or can I test it with reducinh the clock till stable? Currently not infront of my PC...


Its not locked.. you can adjust it from any OC software..
Quote:


> I was running valley and heaven for an hour you can check the gpuz clock graph , it downlocked previously to about 1280mhz , i was running furmark and gave me a tdr error 7 but thats not from oc. It might just block the driver. I will make the test again tomorrow without using furmark.


If the throttle happen after 1 or 2h on benchmark then it might the VRM overheat.. try with 100% fan speed ? also avoid Furmark with custom bios as that one push the VRM very very hard


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If the throttle happen after 1 or 2h on benchmark then it might the VRM overheat.. try with 100% fan speed ? also avoid Furmark with custom bios as that one push the VRM very very hard


Can you raise the voltage on the last bios you gave me to 1312mV? Why they don't have a sensor to Vrm's ? my r9 290x had one.


----------



## Maleton3

Hey there Mr. Dark. I was wondering if you could create a custom BIOS for me? Heard you are quite good at it! I am running a 980 Ti Classified with watercooling, and also using the Classified Voltage Tool and really, dont know too much about the BIOS end of things. I have flashed the Classy OC BIOS but apparently that only raises max RPM of the fans. What do you think would be best for the classified under water? (I plan to OC as far as I can with it!) Here is my stock LN2 BIOS:

LN2Stock.zip 146k .zip file


Do whatever is best for OC and...I guess...surprise me? lol


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Hey there Mr. Dark. I was wondering if you could create a custom BIOS for me? Heard you are quite good at it! I am running a 980 Ti Classified with watercooling, and also using the Classified Voltage Tool and really, dont know too much about the BIOS end of things. I have flashed the Classy OC BIOS but apparently that only raises max RPM of the fans. What do you think would be best for the classified under water? (I plan to OC as far as I can with it!) Here is my stock LN2 BIOS:
> 
> LN2Stock.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Do whatever is best for OC and...I guess...surprise me? lol


Do some testing on your own and try seeing how far you can push the overclocks first. Using something like firestrike and up the clock in increments of 25 until it crashes.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Do some testing on your own and try seeing how far you can push the overclocks first. Using something like firestrike and up the clock in increments of 25 until it crashes.


Already have, could do 1500 on firestrike with 1.168 volts, fans at 100%. That was on air, just put my waterblocks on...havent done testing on those yet.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its not locked.. you can adjust it from any OC software..


So, Heaven + Aida64 always causes crashes. I tried 1400mhz + 7.65Ghz and they crash. So that clearly is not a representative test and too stressful for my GPU.

Reducing the memory clock to 7.75Ghz

With 1481mhz core I have 1 tiny artefact
with 1468mhz core the artefact is gone

*Bench 1468mhz / 7.75ghz
Heaven 1867 / 74.1fps*

Reducing the core clock to 1468mhz and the memory clock to 2x 3903mhz (not the 3905 you set previously!)
*
Bench 1468mhz / 7.8ghz
Heaven 1875 / 74.4fps*

So I guess 1468mhz / 7.8ghz (2x 3903mhz) is the stable solution with 1.218V.

Could you send me a new BIOS please? Thank you very much!!! Great help!


----------



## DeathAngel74

anak85_mod_1468.zip 146k .zip file

1468.5/3903(7800). Only changed boost clocks and memory frequency.


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> anak85_mod_1468.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 1468.5/3903(7800). Only changed boost clocks and memory frequency.


Wow, that was really quick. Thanks a lot!

And also thanks to DARK!!

You guys were a great help. The BIOS seems to be running great


----------



## DeathAngel74

np, glad to hear! I got bored and re-did my 970 bioses last night


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Wow, that was really quick. Thanks a lot!
> 
> And also thanks to DARK!!
> 
> You guys were a great help. The BIOS seems to be running great


Just did a 2 bench tests and am a little lower than previously

Heaven: 1863 / 74.0fps (instead of 1875 / 74.4fps)

any idea why?


----------



## superkyle1721

Mr-Dark Can you hook my friend up with one of your bios mods. I would like the voltage to be the max safe voltage for a gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming. As far as the core and memory clocks can you simply turn off boost and throttling and set the core and memory to some average overclock value. He doesn't know his max overclock yet so I am going to work with him and I can alter the core clock and memory once boost and everything is setup correctly.

Here is his bios...

GM204_970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## gagac1971

hey mr dark how are you?
i requested some days ago you the favor for modding my msi gtx 980 ti gaming bios which i asked you just to mod power target...
all is ok but arround 66-67c card is throttling...
can you again mod me the bios whit higher voltage 1.23v and eliminate thermal throttling?
thank you for all and greetings from Lisbon

GM200oc.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Can you raise the voltage on the last bios you gave me to 1312mV? Why they don't have a sensor to Vrm's ? my r9 290x had one.


Sure, here yo go

GM200----1.312v.zip 146k .zip file


I beleive the only Maxwell card's with VRM sensor is Strix 970/980 and MSI 980 Gaming..
Quote:


> Hey there Mr. Dark. I was wondering if you could create a custom BIOS for me? Heard you are quite good at it! I am running a 980 Ti Classified with watercooling, and also using the Classified Voltage Tool and really, dont know too much about the BIOS end of things. I have flashed the Classy OC BIOS but apparently that only raises max RPM of the fans. What do you think would be best for the classified under water? (I plan to OC as far as I can with it!) Here is my stock LN2 BIOS: LN2Stock.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Do whatever is best for OC and...I guess...surprise me? lol


Hey there

give this a try

Classy--980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push the core clock from any OC software until you crash, then use Evga tool to push the voltage from 1.212v to 1.28v and try to push the card again








Quote:


> Wow, that was really quick. Thanks a lot!
> 
> And also thanks to DARK!!
> 
> You guys were a great help. The BIOS seems to be running great


Glad to see Angel did it for yo








Quote:


> Just did a 2 bench tests and am a little lower than previously
> 
> Heaven: 1863 / 74.0fps (instead of 1875 / 74.4fps)
> 
> any idea why?


Still within margin error


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Mr-Dark Can you hook my friend up with one of your bios mods. I would like the voltage to be the max safe voltage for a gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming. As far as the core and memory clocks can you simply turn off boost and throttling and set the core and memory to some average overclock value. He doesn't know his max overclock yet so I am going to work with him and I can alter the core clock and memory once boost and everything is setup correctly.
> 
> Here is his bios...
> 
> GM204_970.zip 136k .zip file


Sure bro

here yo go

970-Giga---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> hey mr dark how are you?
> i requested some days ago you the favor for modding my msi gtx 980 ti gaming bios which i asked you just to mod power target...
> all is ok but arround 66-67c card is throttling...
> can you again mod me the bios whit higher voltage 1.23v and eliminate thermal throttling?
> thank you for all and greetings from Lisbon
> 
> GM200oc.zip 146k .zip file


Hello

I'm fine bro, thanks









Sure, here yo go

MSI980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle..

keep in mind power limit is effective now so no need to play with at all, leave it at 100%


----------



## anak85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"Mr-Dark*
> Glad to see Angel did it for yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still within margin error


Ok, great! Thank fou again for your help! Would have been a nightmare without you! Keep up the great work!


----------



## decompiled

Hello Mr-Dark!

ASUS Strix 970 here. Your 1506/4000 settings work great most of the time but some games are bailing out for me ='(. Can you give mod it minus 10%? 1350/3800.

Thanks!

StrixGTX970---Fan-curve.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anak85*
> 
> Ok, great! Thank fou again for your help! Would have been a nightmare without you! Keep up the great work!


will do bro! thanks








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark!
> 
> ASUS Strix 970 here. Your 1506/4000 settings work great most of the time but some games are bailing out for me ='(. Can you give mod it minus 10%? 1350/3800.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> StrixGTX970---Fan-curve.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

Sure bro, here yo go

StrixGTX970---1354--3800.zip 137k .zip file


Enjoy it


----------



## DeathAngel74

Wow bringing the voltage down from 1.281 to 1.275 shaved 7C max.....Weird, lol!


----------



## jimisayss

Hey I read the first post and I know you said that the EVGA GTX 970SC is voltaged locked at 1.212v but I was wonding if you could help OC my bios please

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Wow bringing the voltage down from 1.281 to 1.275 shaved 7C max.....Weird, lol!


I seen that before, an guy report 6c different from 1.212v to 1.218v.. no idea why but its happen..lol








Quote:


> Hey I read the first post and I know you said that the EVGA GTX 970SC is voltaged locked at 1.212v but I was wonding if you could help OC my bios please GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Thank you!!!!


Hello there

Yes, your card is locked at 1.212v from the VRM.. but give this a try

Evga970---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

if you crash on that drop the core clock 10mhz each time until you stabilize it


----------



## Allygash

Hi there Mr Dark,

Question did you make a custom bios for a MSI 980 Ti TF5 Armor for anyone? I have one with an EK water block on it. The issue I have with it is that on its stock bios it'll do 1485+ boost and nearly 4000 on the memory all at 1.19mv. However if I use one of the modded bios's on the main 980Ti thread my card will lock or have lots of artifacts. For example the 980Ti -SC-425 or 980Ti-SC-425-1218 bios.

I know I can just leave the card with its default bios but I can see it hitting its power max % and feel I'm holding it back.from its full potential. My other gigabyte ref 980 Ti with an ek block in my other machine does 1580 boost on the 980 Ti-SC-425-1281 with out any issue.

Is seems strange that I can get nearly 1500 boost with the default bios but as soon as I use a modded bios the card seems to have a hissy fit. Any advice please?

Thank you.


----------



## mahboimrtroll

I've been fiddling around with my clock settings and bios and I've come to the realization that i have no clue what I'm doing. Can you help me with my SLI Gigabyte GTX 980 Xtreme Gaming OC's? I looked in here and could find every other version of the 980 except mine.

GM204.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## jagz

Wanted to stop by and thank Dark again for an awesome bios


----------



## Cannonkill

@AllygashI hope u are not using those bios but rather copying the values over to yours, using a bios from another card could brick yours. And if there are any here, probably yes just take 10min to look trough the posts by dark and u might find one.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yup using evga bios on a msi card directly would be a very bad idea


----------



## Madmaxneo

I have a question for @Mr-Dark and @DeathAngel74 along with anyone else here who can answer.
In reference to all the different 980 and 980 Ti cards out there.
Are there any real differences between the different version of each card? Like my 980, I have the SC ACX 2.0, but there is also the FTW and a few others. Are there any advantages to any of those version if I am planing on OCing the card anyway?
I am asking this in reference to pascal coming out soon and was wondering if it really mattered which card I purchase between the possible various versions of each card?

BTW my 980 is still going strong with the BIOS you guys modded for me, thanks for the awesome job!


----------



## DeathAngel74

If I didn't already have a 970 FTW+, I would have bought a 980Ti. Gigabyte or eVGA. Some cards come with 2x8 pins and 1x6pin. More voltage/More power = better overclocking/less aggravation, but also more heat.
2x8pin=376w+1x6pin=108W+PCI-E slot=75w==559W. Then you have to consider most companies are locking their cards' voltage down. With the exception of Gigabyte. So my choice would be a Gigabyte Xtreme next time around.


----------



## jimisayss

Thank you, I had to cut the core by 50 to get it stable, still testing however thanks again!


----------



## jimisayss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I seen that before, an guy report 6c different from 1.212v to 1.218v.. no idea why but its happen..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Yes, your card is locked at 1.212v from the VRM.. but give this a try
> 
> Evga970---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> if you crash on that drop the core clock 10mhz each time until you stabilize it


Thank you had to cut the core by 50, still testing to see if its stable, thanks again!


----------



## Ratchet111

Hi,
I got an Asus Strix 980TI and I just found out that its voltage is locked








I can reach 8000 on the memory but cant go over 1440 on the core.
Not sure if there is anything that can be done, maybe changing the power limit ?

Thanks in advance.

GM200-980tiOrig.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If I didn't already have a 970 FTW+, I would have bought a 980Ti. Gigabyte or eVGA. Some cards come with 2x8 pins and 1x6pin. More voltage/More power = better overclocking/less aggravation, but also more heat.
> 2x8pin=376w+1x6pin=108W+PCI-E slot=75w==559W. Then you have to consider most companies are locking their cards' voltage down. With the exception of Gigabyte. So my choice would be a Gigabyte Xtreme next time around.


Although the extra 6 pin exists on the xtreme is there any need to use it? I mean I've got mine clocked to 1570 core and 8200 memory. No matter what benchmark or game I throw at it I do not think I am limited by not using the third power slot and the ln2 bios. Do you know anything about this should I give it a try on my waterforce and see what it does? I honestly haven't even bothered hitting the switch. I saw it as more or less a backup for a bad flash haha


----------



## DeathAngel74

I would probably use the ln2 switch strictly for benching. Its not necessary for daily use, but nice to have the option.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I would probably use the ln2 switch strictly for benching. Its not necessary for daily use, but nice to have the option.


I mean I would totally run it everyday if I knew it had a nice little bump in overclock stability. I know it incorporates additional power phases but other than that I don't think there would be any benefit. I'll try it out over the next few days and let you know though. Would you happen to know if the ln2 bios is completely voltage unlocked? Or should I simply flash my existing 1.28 bios on it once I press the switch and test that?

Edit: sorry for all the questions I usually have the ability to research things and figure them out on my own but there is literally zero information on the ln2 bios of a gigabyte card


----------



## DeathAngel74

I dont know to be honest. I think the ln2 bios is different. Maybe upload and see if Mr-Dark will mod it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I dont know to be honest. I think the ln2 bios is different. Maybe upload and see if Mr-Dark will mod it.


Bios is infact different. The Core clock is set to 1178 and memory at 1753 at 1.099V. It does allow for the voltage slider to be increased to 1.274V through precision X. Looking at the bios it seems as if it can increase to 1.281V but I do not have OC guru installed anymore to try bc simply put its garbage. Here is the bios if you want to take a look.

GM200_LN2.zip 145k .zip file


After some quick benchmarks it seems that there is no stability increase using the LN2 bios. Upping the core to 1590 passed but 1601 crashed. I bumped the memory for both test to 8160. Which is just a random value short of where I know i start to get artifacts. Fan control however is very odd. I am assuming since its for LN2. It does not follow any fan curve despite there being on in the bios. Fan stayed at 1000 RPM while stressed. I had to take manual control of the fans and even then it would only operate at what seems to be 25% increments. Going above 25% would take it to 50% and so on.

All in all it was fun to try I guess but I dont see any real world benifit from using the LN2 bios. If there are any other test anyone would like me to run while I have it powered up let me know. Else tomorrow morning I will be removing the extra cable from the 2 waterforce GPUs and going back to the Dark mod


----------



## flyer57

Hello Mr.Dark, the other day I had one of my video cards die on me. I had just reinstalled the stock bios the day before. Got up to check something out came back in and one of my monitors were dark. Could only get it to come back up after swapping cards. But even though two cards were hooked up in SLI there was no SLI setup in this settings of the Nvidia program. Even try to run it by itself nothing.
Not blaming you or anything for this. I'm the one that put the custom bios in my card. Not you.what I want to know is that one of the card you say not to get is the GTX 980TI classified. Wondering why. Is it something to do with voltage lock? What EVGA card would you recommend.


----------



## leonman44

Furmark caused this throttling, i am running stable now at every test for hours. Does anyone know if my card can be selled in a higher price cause of a good oc ? I mean 1570 is not common , i bought this card for 800€ could i sell it about 900€? After seeing the dx12 ashes benchmark i got stressed but after seeing hitmans dx12 benchmark i wonna cut my veins! 290x has the same performance? Just threw 400€ in the toilet? I will just sell it higher if i can and buy a r9 furyx2 when it release.


----------



## Madmaxneo

So does anyone know the best 980Ti card to get for OCing? I know it has been said the more power connectors the better. But which 980Ti card has the required connections?

The reason I ask I am not going to wait for another year just to get a new video card as pascal is not due for actual consumer card release until first quarter 2017, read that here.


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Hi,
> I got an Asus Strix 980TI and I just found out that its voltage is locked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can reach 8000 on the memory but cant go over 1440 on the core.
> Not sure if there is anything that can be done, maybe changing the power limit ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> GM200-980tiOrig.zip 147k .zip file


Sorry for double posting but maybe no one saw my post because it was the last of the previous page.
Been trying to mess around with the BIOS but couldn't compare it with my 970's Bios.
The power table is different and I'm a biot scared to touch it to be honest.
If anyone could give me a hand or just post your asus strix bios and I'll check it would be nice.
Thanks


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So does anyone know the best 980Ti card to get for OCing? I know it has been said the more power connectors the better. But which 980Ti card has the required connections?
> 
> The reason I ask I am not going to wait for another year just to get a new video card as pascal is not due for actual consumer card release until first quarter 2017, read that here.


The best 980 Tis for Overclocking will depend on your needs, so Ill do my best to do it by what cooling method you want

Air:
MSI 980 Ti 6G (Twin Frozr)
Asus Strix
Gigabyte G1 Gaming
Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming
980 Ti Superclocked to FTW Edition

Water:
980 Ti Classified
980 Ti Xtreme gaming Watercooling
980 Ti Hybrid
980 Ti HoF
980 Ti Asus Poseidon

LN2:
980 Ti K|ngp|n
980 Ti Lightning
980 Ti HoF (LN2 Edition)
980 Ti Asus Matrix

If you are ever considering trying LN2 of DICE Cooling for fun or anything I recommend getting one of the LN2 Cards, it will come in handy if you plan to try it ever!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So does anyone know the best 980Ti card to get for OCing? I know it has been said the more power connectors the better. But which 980Ti card has the required connections?
> 
> The reason I ask I am not going to wait for another year just to get a new video card as pascal is not due for actual consumer card release until first quarter 2017, read that here.


gigabyte 980ti xtreme either air or watercooled. Haven't seen one yet that couldn't clear 1500 mHz on core.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> gigabyte 980ti xtreme either air or watercooled. Haven't seen one yet that couldn't clear 1500 mHz on core.


That's not saying much. I can clear that easy with my EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0

Does it have the 2x8 pin and 1x6 pin power connections?

I actually prefer EVGA, though I am not adamant. I have just got used to using them all the time.


----------



## Sphere07

I have 2x 8 pin and 1x 6 pin on my MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning, but I had to watercool just to reach 1500. Basically I failed the silicon lottery. You can't buy my card anymore anyways tho.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> gigabyte 980ti xtreme either air or watercooled. Haven't seen one yet that couldn't clear 1500 mHz on core.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not saying much. I can clear that easy with my EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0
> 
> Does it have the 2x8 pin and 1x6 pin power connections?
> 
> I actually prefer EVGA, though I am not adamant. I have just got used to using them all the time.
Click to expand...

Yes all xtremes use 2 8 pin and 1 6 pin although the extra six pin won't help you.

I can clock my card to 1590 my point was you won't find one that. Can't do 1500 I can find plenty acx 2.0 that can't.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yes all xtremes use 2 8 pin and 1 6 pin although the extra six pin won't help you.
> 
> I can clock my card to 1590 my point was you won't find one that. Can't do 1500 I can find plenty acx 2.0 that can't.


Yeah good point. Also my limit on air with my card is 1539 with no artifacts. I consider my safe setting 1526. But since I have been playing Ashes of the Singularity the most often my card has been down clocked to just about stock. Anything much higher and the card starts to get hot and crashes the driver.

From what has been said on here the cards with the 2x8 pin and the 1x6 pin for power usually OC much better than the cards that do not have them.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yes all xtremes use 2 8 pin and 1 6 pin although the extra six pin won't help you.
> 
> I can clock my card to 1590 my point was you won't find one that. Can't do 1500 I can find plenty acx 2.0 that can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good point. Also my limit on air with my card is 1539 with no artifacts. I consider my safe setting 1526. But since I have been playing Ashes of the Singularity the most often my card has been down clocked to just about stock. Anything much higher and the card starts to get hot and crashes the driver.
> 
> From what has been said on here the cards with the 2x8 pin and the 1x6 pin for power usually OC much better than the cards that do not have them.
Click to expand...

The cards with the 2X 8 pin and the 1 X 6 pin typically do overclock better but not bc of the extra 6 pin. Generally it's bc those cards use a custom pcb board and additional power phases to help with stability. Not to mention they generally are binned as good over clockers. My waterforce GPUs stay at 40-45C max depending on the game which will allow for higher clocks to stay stable due to the low temps.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The cards with the 2X 8 pin and the 1 X 6 pin typically do overclock better but not bc of the extra 6 pin. Generally it's bc those cards use a custom pcb board and additional power phases to help with stability. Not to mention they generally are binned as good over clockers. My waterforce GPUs stay at 40-45C max depending on the game which will allow for higher clocks to stay stable due to the low temps.


Do you play RTS games? If so you should check out Ashes of the Singularity. I'd like to see what your temps and what your card can handle in that game. But be warned the display drivers tend to crash (as reported by lots of people) if your card is OC'd.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The cards with the 2X 8 pin and the 1 X 6 pin typically do overclock better but not bc of the extra 6 pin. Generally it's bc those cards use a custom pcb board and additional power phases to help with stability. Not to mention they generally are binned as good over clockers. My waterforce GPUs stay at 40-45C max depending on the game which will allow for higher clocks to stay stable due to the low temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you play RTS games? If so you should check out Ashes of the Singularity. I'd like to see what your temps and what your card can handle in that game. But be warned the display drivers tend to crash (as reported by lots of people) if your card is OC'd.
Click to expand...

I do play RTS games but lately have been into witcher dlc and the division. I would check it out but the price is too much for me to pay just to test the stability haha.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I do play RTS games but lately have been into witcher dlc and the division. I would check it out but the price is too much for me to pay just to test the stability haha.


Keep an eye out on the different sites for Steam (if you use steam). I got it for about $22 while it was still in beta.

I am thinking about getting The Witcher 3, but on the shelf because it will take up lots of time much like Skyrim did and can still do if I ever go back to finish all the side quests....lol.
What is your take on The Division? I have heard some not so great reviews on it. If the single player game is lacking then I probably will not even think about it, that is even if it has a single player game....

EDIT: Do you have any DX 12 games? Not sure if The Division is DX 12 or not but Ashes is and it is an awesome looking game.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I do play RTS games but lately have been into witcher dlc and the division. I would check it out but the price is too much for me to pay just to test the stability haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out on the different sites for Steam (if you use steam). I got it for about $22 while it was still in beta.
> 
> I am thinking about getting The Witcher 3, but on the shelf because it will take up lots of time much like Skyrim did and can still do if I ever go back to finish all the side quests....lol.
> What is your take on The Division? I have heard some not so great reviews on it. If the single player game is lacking then I probably will not even think about it, that is even if it has a single player game....
> 
> EDIT: Do you have any DX 12 games? Not sure if The Division is DX 12 or not but Ashes is and it is an awesome looking game.
Click to expand...

Witcher might just be the best single player game I have ever played honestly. After playing witcher so long the division feels a bit lacking truthfully but it does have very good graphics and it's fun in its own way. Between the two I would personally invest the time in witcher.

I have rise of the tomb raider (came with one of my GPUs) but honestly I installed it and never even played it. I believe it is a DX12 game but I could be mistaken.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I do play RTS games but lately have been into witcher dlc and the division. I would check it out but the price is too much for me to pay just to test the stability haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out on the different sites for Steam (if you use steam). I got it for about $22 while it was still in beta.
> 
> I am thinking about getting The Witcher 3, but on the shelf because it will take up lots of time much like Skyrim did and can still do if I ever go back to finish all the side quests....lol.
> What is your take on The Division? I have heard some not so great reviews on it. If the single player game is lacking then I probably will not even think about it, that is even if it has a single player game....
> 
> EDIT: Do you have any DX 12 games? Not sure if The Division is DX 12 or not but Ashes is and it is an awesome looking game.
Click to expand...

The division is like defiance if you ever played it. It seems really good and the world is amazing, but the gameplay is so repetitive I stopped after 1 hour. They literally have maybe 4 models for the enemy.

The witcher 3 is pretty awesome. You can spend a lot of time wasting time and it's very optimized.


----------



## Bootzonfire

GM204Asusgtx970miniOC.zip 137k .zip file


Hi everyone!







First of all big thank you to Mr-Dark for all you do here in this thread. I have read through as many pages as i can to try and pick up on the terminology and lingo.
The last card I overclocked was a Windforce 670 and that was some time ago..just when kepler was coming out.

I have this new card now and was wondering if you could work your magic on this bios?

The card is an ASUS mini 970 directcu OC.
I am currently using MSI afterburner software to overclock this card .
I believe the card is locked at 1.21v?
ASIC Quality 68.5%
Memory is Samsung.

My overclock seems stable at 1455 -1467 in heaven beanchmark so far.. I have been playing Tomb Raider 2013 and notice the clocks and voltage fluctuate a lot. Usually 1415 to 1455 and voltage 1.15 to 1.21 range. I think its the game maybe.
The temps stay under 67-71.on the fan profile I made.. never seen 72.

I would like to push the card some more I hope.
I believe the power limit is holding it back?
Would you help me turn this mini card into beast mode?

I hope I uploaded the zip/rom correctly...


----------



## leonman44

So , is it my Vrm's causing throtlling? I was running smooth as butter with 1.3V with 1579mhz clock speed for about 40 minutes ...










Could adaptive setting triger this?


----------



## ThePlusQ

Hello everyone hope all is good! Back in December Mr. Dark modded the bios of my 980TI Seahawk hybrid card and all is going fine, I just have a question about the card is always running on max clock and memory all the time, and idling at about 50 degrees, is that normal to run at full speed all the time? Or maybe it should only run on max when used? This might affect the health of the card?

scrnshot.gif 17k .gif file


http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/2370#post_24741237


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePlusQ*
> 
> Hello everyone hope all is good! Back in December Mr. Dark modded the bios of my 980TI Seahawk hybrid card and all is going fine, I just have a question about the card is always running on max clock and memory all the time, and idling at about 50 degrees, is that normal to run at full speed all the time? Or maybe it should only run on max when used? This might affect the health of the card?
> 
> scrnshot.gif 17k .gif file
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/2370#post_24741237


Running at full speed typically happens when you have maximum performance set in nvidia settings. To ensure the card down clocks make sure to use adaptive for the global settings. You can then set maximum performance only for the programs/games that you are playing.


----------



## mahboimrtroll

I went and tried to modify my two XTREME gaming 980s and I ran into a problem. It seems that the primary card hits the maximum temperature throttle within 5 minutes of max load, which is 91 degrees Celsius. I know that it's probably something I goofed up with, but I don't know necessarily what. I'll upload my modified bios when I get home, but here's a screenshot of what it looks like. The second GPU doesn't get nearly as hot. They're air cooled and I have my case with the window removed for air to exit the case easier.
Edit again:
Looks like I'll have to upload the screenshot and bios when I get home because phone is acting weird and won't let me choose the screenshot


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guy's I will back to all today once i back to home


----------



## leonman44

No problem, i left my card for hours but it is still locked to 594mhz max clock speed!!! That doesn't sound as throttling at all.... now i just did a reboot and i am able to achieve 1579 again.


----------



## mahboimrtroll

Here is my updated and probably wonky bios. I'm working on it to see if i can adjust it but I've never really done anything like this.

GM204.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

@mahboimrtroll
Everything looks ok. I upped the power table and made the fan curve more aggressive. Have a look. hope it helps, the next step might be lowering the voltage from 1.281 to 1.275 if temps are still an issue.

gb_980_x_mod.zip 147k .zip file


gb_980_x_1.275vmod.zip 147k .zip file

these two are if you dont use oc software

mods_NO_MSI_AB.zip 293k .zip file


----------



## mahboimrtroll

I tried both the 1.275 and the upgraded fan and power and it still seems that it gets to 90 degrees celcius, just not as quickly. Maybe i should invest into more cooling. Before I used a custom bios, it never got higher than 80 i think
This is the one with the lower voltage. Might as well just invest into better cooling. I appreciate your help, and I'll keep working on it as soon as I'm done with this.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you can handle the extra noise try setting the max temp in the fan curve of the bios to 59C @ 75 or 80% and 65C @ 100%

If you use oc software make sure the fans are set to auto so the fans are controlled by the bios, not software.
If that doesnt help then more fans.....


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If you can handle the extra noise try setting the max temp in the fan curve of the bios to 59C @ 75 or 80% and 65C @ 100%
> 
> If you use oc software make sure the fans are set to auto so the fans are controlled by the bios, not software.
> If that doesnt help then more fans.....


Death angel,
I'm working on my bios to match the aggressive fan curve from precision X. At first I thought it was extremely straight forward but as I changed the values to what I thought was correct in getting some odd behavior. Seems I am increasing the fans a bit to much. Can you give me a quick rundown on what the settings mean as far as the fan curve? I can't seem to find any solid info on this.


----------



## KedarWolf

Rise Of The Tomb Raider is the best game I've played in a long time and I'm usually playing Diablo 3 or single player Crysis 3 or something so it's a bit of a stretch I'd actually like it.

Only use the DirectX 12 in the new Tomb Raider if you have newer AMD card, I have two Titan X's and it actually lowers my framerates enabled. Newer AMD cards like the Fury X etc. support the hardware Asynchronous Shading and it'll improve framerates.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@superkyle1721
you can only set a 3-point fan curve with mbt II tweaker
RPM,TMP,PER11= start of fan curve=1300rpm, 30C, 33%
RPM,TMP,PER12=middle of fan curve=2600rpm, 59C, 85%
RPM, TMP, PER13 end of fan curve=3200rpm, 65C, 100%
PER01&PER02=min/max allowed %=33-100%
RPM01 &RPM02- mix/max allowed RPM=1300-3200RPM
Kinda of archaic, i know. To avoid weirdness, don't go past the max rpms of the bios specified by rpm13 and rpm02. In my case 4560RPMs. Tried4600 and my fans stalled. Reflashed with 4560, all good again.

Also there is some maths involved..
90% of 4560 is 4104
12% of 4560 is 560ish

My SLI temps on air are 59/55C


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @superkyle1721
> you can only set a 3-point fan curve with mbt II tweaker
> RPM,TMP,PER11= start of fan curve=1300rpm, 30C, 33%
> RPM,TMP,PER12=middle of fan curve=2600rpm, 59C, 85%
> RPM, TMP, PER13 end of fan curve=3200rpm, 65C, 100%
> PER01&PER02=min/max allowed %=33-100%
> RPM01 &RPM02- mix/max allowed RPM=1300-3200RPM
> Kinda of archaic, i know. To avoid weirdness, don't go past the max rpms of the bios specified by rpm13 and rpm02. In my case 4560RPMs. Tried4600 and my fans stalled. Reflashed with 4560, all good again.
> Also there is some maths involved..
> 90% of 4560 is 4104
> 12% of 4560 is 560ish
> 
> My SLI temps on air are 59/55C


Ok thats basically exactly how I thought it works. My stock bios has 100% fans listed at a speed of 3600 and a min of 0. Allowing the bios fan curve to do its job rest the fans at around 850 and go upwards to 3100 by setting fans to 100% in precision X. I used these as my upper and lower limit. I then kept the resting fan speed a minimum so it is quite during idle but set the fans to ramp up once load is applied to the GPU. I am trying to get something close to the aggressive fan curve located below in the screen shot but with a lower resting RPM. Take a look at what I have made and let me know if this looks good or I am missing something if you dont mind. the bios on the left is my custom bios with stock fan curve while the right is the same except my adjusted bios curve. If all is right then I can get rid of OC software for good







(until the new pascal cards launch at least)



Edit: Changed image size
Edit2: Changed RPM01 to match RPM11 and Per01 to match per11


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you're on water, give this a shot. It's not much different from what you posted.

OC Software is such a PITA sometimes.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If you're on water, give this a shot. It's not much different from what you posted.
> 
> OC Software is such a PITA sometimes.


Ok changed. Ill report back once I flash

edit: fan speed on idle is now resting about 1400 which is not loud by any means. Its virtually silent but I do leave the computer running 24/7 so getting the idle to below say 1000 is something I do want to do. Hopefully I can do that without sacrificing the rest of the curve


----------



## DeathAngel74

Set RPM11 and RPM01 to 800 / PER11 and PER01 to 23. That should drop the idle speeds


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Set RPM11 and RPM01 to 800 / PER11 and PER01 to 23. That should drop the idle speeds


Ive been slowly altering it and reflashing. These are my current settings. It ramps up just fine and idles around 900 which is perfect. The only issue I see with using MBT is the ramp down speed is incredibly slow (literally minutes to get back down to idle despite the temps being around 28C). That and while both cards sit at say 40C one fan is a steady 10% higher than the other for some reason even though the same bios was used to flash both cards. Overall I think this is the best I can do with MBT. I may go in and reduce the fans a bit at the 50C mark since they do ramp up a little higher than necessary but it gets the job done. I must of reflashed the cards 8 times trying different settings haha.


----------



## DeathAngel74

hehe, flashing is fun. I just have to type nvflash --protecton, lol


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> hehe, flashing is fun. I just have to type nvflash --protecton, lol


Haha now that's just not fair but honestly the command prompt isn't the part that gets me. Running sli every now and then when I disable a card screen goes dark and I have to restart. Same sometimes happens on enable also even with sli disabled. Not sure what causes it but that's the biggest pain IMO. Do you not ever run into that problem with your sli?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Not yet. I only play SW:BF and TW3 for now though. Making sure all the bugs are ironed out before loading more games.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Not yet. I only play SW:BF and TW3 for now though. Making sure all the bugs are ironed out before loading more games.


Oh no I don't mean while playing games I mean when you enter computer management and disable a card to prepare for flashing. When I disable one out of the two cards every day 3rd time the screen will flash and just stay black until I reset. Even if sli is disabled.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've been flashing them with SLI enabled, lol. The nvflash I have disables them automatically


----------



## DiceAir

so I asked Galax for the stock 980 ti HOF bios and this is what they give me. Funny as boost is 1101.5 base 1190 boost. It's suppose to be 1190 base 1291 boost

980Ti_x64.zip 1144k .zip file


----------



## fromthewatt

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


hi, msi 980ti lighning

i can get ~1497hz core and stock ram at 1.16 volts ~1.17 volts measured with digital multi meter
anything higher causes artifact, no volt/aux volt,mem volt,power limit combo yields more,but maybe i can try to add aux v,,, its like the gpu is somehow chocked at ~1500hz
im on stock air cooler,
please increase temp throttle limit aswell
just want to exceed 1500hz stable 24/7

thnx @Mr-Dark


----------



## kaime

Hey guys, I am new here.

Just got my hands on a new MSI GTX 950 Gaming and wanted to give it a little spin.
All sources claim the base clock can be raised to ~1300Mhz+ easily, while memory to ~2000MHz+
Well I guess I've got a bad one, since the highest stable clocks on mine are 1187/1902 Mhz.

Decided to play along with Voltage, which is locked by default.
Flashed my Bios, raising the voltage from 1.2120 to 1.2813V
and tried to push my OC further. Surprisingly the artifacts started to appear at 1152 MHz, after changing the voltage!

Well I am not an OC guru, but something weird is happeneing here, or I messed up badly with the BIOS.
Don't really want to fry the card, playing around with BIOS, so can someone try to squeeze the max from it?
I would really appreciate it.

Gonna upload the default BIOS and thanks in advance.

GM206.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## flyer57

Can someone remind me what the syntax is to get the stock bios of the video card for NVflash
thanks


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Can someone remind me what the syntax is to get the stock bios of the video card for NVflash
> thanks


To get the stock bios use GPUz and click save bios on the first screen.


----------



## weskeh

Hi, ive just bought myself a Galax 970 hof









i am still busy getting to know the card its performance but i notice the vrel and vop perfcap in gpu-z so id like to get rid of that,

if you would be so kind to adjust the tdp and boost from the bios and also if its possible show me what u changed and why









i amstill busy trying tot find the max OC for gaming, i know1500mhz core works in heaven benchmark but the Devision kept on crashing so i lowered the core and i am slowly upping it again to find the max, have not tryed any other games at this point, so u can leave the core and mem stock for now or i can adjust that later,

here is the stock bios from this card and some numbers u might need









GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## flyer57

I have already tried that, it says "bios reading not supported on this device".
so, can someone please tell me the syntax to copy the bios of the video card for NVflash please


----------



## DeathAngel74

nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -b your_rom.rom

IF you're using x64 Windows it would be
nvflash64 --protectoff
nvflash64 -b your_rom.rom


----------



## weskeh

1490 on the core is the devision stable so far, pushing further to see, with power slider to 116 percent in AB

edit.

1491 on the core is stable, 10mhz above and the devision crashes in 15 mins, changed the sliders in ab back to stock, so all stock 61 mhz on the core works, wich results in 1491 core somehow


----------



## mrkambo

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Mr-Dark, you came recommended from a random reddit thread i came across, apparently you're the Maxwell BIOS God!

Would you be as so kind to work your magic on my BIOS

Could you disable the boost
Increase TDP limit
Increase the voltage

Anything else you deem fit, after that i will find my most rock solid overclock and a fan curve then ask you redo it for me if that is ok.

For reference i have this card http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4993-KR


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Hi there Mr Dark,
> 
> Question did you make a custom bios for a MSI 980 Ti TF5 Armor for anyone? I have one with an EK water block on it. The issue I have with it is that on its stock bios it'll do 1485+ boost and nearly 4000 on the memory all at 1.19mv. However if I use one of the modded bios's on the main 980Ti thread my card will lock or have lots of artifacts. For example the 980Ti -SC-425 or 980Ti-SC-425-1218 bios.
> 
> I know I can just leave the card with its default bios but I can see it hitting its power max % and feel I'm holding it back.from its full potential. My other gigabyte ref 980 Ti with an ek block in my other machine does 1580 boost on the 980 Ti-SC-425-1281 with out any issue.
> 
> Is seems strange that I can get nearly 1500 boost with the default bios but as soon as I use a modded bios the card seems to have a hissy fit. Any advice please?
> 
> Thank you.


Hello

I can't remember honestly.. as you see tons of request









drop the stock bios here so i can give you good bios








Quote:


> I've been fiddling around with my clock settings and bios and I've come to the realization that i have no clue what I'm doing. Can you help me with my SLI Gigabyte GTX 980 Xtreme Gaming OC's? I looked in here and could find every other version of the 980 except mine. GM204.zip 147k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

Gigabyte980-Xtreme---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> Wanted to stop by and thank Dark again for an awesome bios smile.gif


Glad to hear that bro, Thanks








Quote:


> I have a question for @Mr-Dark and @DeathAngel74 along with anyone else here who can answer.
> In reference to all the different 980 and 980 Ti cards out there.
> Are there any real differences between the different version of each card? Like my 980, I have the SC ACX 2.0, but there is also the FTW and a few others. Are there any advantages to any of those version if I am planing on OCing the card anyway?
> I am asking this in reference to pascal coming out soon and was wondering if it really mattered which card I purchase between the possible various versions of each card?
> 
> BTW my 980 is still going strong with the BIOS you guys modded for me, thanks for the awesome job!


Hello

the difference between card's is the power phase& memory chip manufacture & cooler & PCB layout..

the FTW vs SC.. the SC is reference pcb ( or very close ) while the FTW is full custom PCB with higher power ability and better cooling for the vrm..
Quote:


> Thank you had to cut the core by 50, still testing to see if its stable, thanks again!


Okay, let me know once you find the max stable clock








Quote:


> Hi,
> I got an Asus Strix 980TI and I just found out that its voltage is locked frown.gif
> I can reach 8000 on the memory but cant go over 1440 on the core.
> Not sure if there is anything that can be done, maybe changing the power limit ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> GM200-980tiOrig.zip 147k .z


Hey there

Give this a try

980Ti--Strix----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

you should seen a little more OC ability on that bios








Quote:


> Hello Mr.Dark, the other day I had one of my video cards die on me. I had just reinstalled the stock bios the day before. Got up to check something out came back in and one of my monitors were dark. Could only get it to come back up after swapping cards. But even though two cards were hooked up in SLI there was no SLI setup in this settings of the Nvidia program. Even try to run it by itself nothing.
> Not blaming you or anything for this. I'm the one that put the custom bios in my card. Not you.what I want to know is that one of the card you say not to get is the GTX 980TI classified. Wondering why. Is it something to do with voltage lock? What EVGA card would you recommend.


Hello

I'm sorry to hear that bro.. sound like the card dead duo to manufacture problem.. not your error..

the classy is voltage locked at 1.212v and the only way to pass that is Evga PX or classy tool and that annoying as you need to keep that runing 24/7... I recommended the Evga Hybrid ( use that in 1st slot ) or if you don't want hybrid cooling go with FTW..
Quote:


> Furmark caused this throttling, i am running stable now at every test for hours. Does anyone know if my card can be selled in a higher price cause of a good oc ? I mean 1570 is not common , i bought this card for 800€ could i sell it about 900€? After seeing the dx12 ashes benchmark i got stressed but after seeing hitmans dx12 benchmark i wonna cut my veins! 290x has the same performance? Just threw 400€ in the toilet? I will just sell it higher if i can and buy a r9 furyx2 when it release.
> Edited by leonman44 - 4/12/16 at 10:43am


Furmark can throttle any card and sometime fry some card's.. stay away from the bro..

keep in mind Nvidia not stupid to keep there card's without good DX12 support.. just stay patent and watch








Quote:


> So does anyone know the best 980Ti card to get for OCing? I know it has been said the more power connectors the better. But which 980Ti card has the required connections?
> 
> The reason I ask I am not going to wait for another year just to get a new video card as pascal is not due for actual consumer card release until first quarter 2017, read that here.


I believe the best is : 1- Hybrid one from Evga 2- Xtreme from gigabyte 3- G1 from Gigabyte & FTW from Evga ( crappy cooler ) & MSI Sea hawk ... keep in mind the Reference PCB will not holding you back when it come to Oc'ing.. its more than enough if you can keep it nice and cold
Quote:


> Sorry for double posting but maybe no one saw my post because it was the last of the previous page.
> Been trying to mess around with the BIOS but couldn't compare it with my 970's Bios.
> The power table is different and I'm a biot scared to touch it to be honest.
> If anyone could give me a hand or just post your asus strix bios and I'll check it would be nice.
> Thanks


The custom bios for your card is above. check it and i'm sorry for the late response








Quote:


> The best 980 Tis for Overclocking will depend on your needs, so Ill do my best to do it by what cooling method you want
> 
> Air:
> MSI 980 Ti 6G (Twin Frozr)
> Asus Strix
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming
> Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming
> 980 Ti Superclocked to FTW Edition
> 
> Water:
> 980 Ti Classified
> 980 Ti Xtreme gaming Watercooling
> 980 Ti Hybrid
> 980 Ti HoF
> 980 Ti Asus Poseidon
> 
> LN2:
> 980 Ti K|ngp|n
> 980 Ti Lightning
> 980 Ti HoF (LN2 Edition)
> 980 Ti Asus Matrix
> 
> If you are ever considering trying LN2 of DICE Cooling for fun or anything I recommend getting one of the LN2 Cards, it will come in handy if you plan to try it ever!


Good recommendation but for Air card's the MSI cooler is very weak for the Ti.. many stay at 80c even at 100% fan speed, also the Strix is crappy cooler








Quote:


> Hi everyone!smile.gif First of all big thank you to Mr-Dark for all you do here in this thread. I have read through as many pages as i can to try and pick up on the terminology and lingo.
> The last card I overclocked was a Windforce 670 and that was some time ago..just when kepler was coming out.
> 
> I have this new card now and was wondering if you could work your magic on this bios?
> 
> The card is an ASUS mini 970 directcu OC.
> I am currently using MSI afterburner software to overclock this card .
> I believe the card is locked at 1.21v?
> ASIC Quality 68.5%
> Memory is Samsung.
> 
> My overclock seems stable at 1455 -1467 in heaven beanchmark so far.. I have been playing Tomb Raider 2013 and notice the clocks and voltage fluctuate a lot. Usually 1415 to 1455 and voltage 1.15 to 1.21 range. I think its the game maybe.
> The temps stay under 67-71.on the fan profile I made.. never seen 72.
> 
> I would like to push the card some more I hope.
> I believe the power limit is holding it back?
> Would you help me turn this mini card into beast mode?
> 
> I hope I uploaded the zip/rom correctly...


Hey there

thanks for the kinda word's.. give this a try

Asusgtx970mini---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & stable 1.212v under load & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> So , is it my Vrm's causing throtlling? I was running smooth as butter with 1.3V with 1579mhz clock speed for about 40 minutes ... mario.gif
> 
> Could adaptive setting triger this?


Hey

Its instability.. 594mhz is the glitch after the driver crash when the core at unstable level








Quote:


> Hello everyone hope all is good! Back in December Mr. Dark modded the bios of my 980TI Seahawk hybrid card and all is going fine, I just have a question about the card is always running on max clock and memory all the time, and idling at about 50 degrees, is that normal to run at full speed all the time? Or maybe it should only run on max when used? This might affect the health of the card?
> scrnshot.gif 17k .gif file
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/2370#post_24741237


Hello

Make sure Nvidia power setting at Adaptive also if your monitor refresh rate more than 120hz drop it to 120hz..
Quote:


> I went and tried to modify my two XTREME gaming 980s and I ran into a problem. It seems that the primary card hits the maximum temperature throttle within 5 minutes of max load, which is 91 degrees Celsius. I know that it's probably something I goofed up with, but I don't know necessarily what. I'll upload my modified bios when I get home, but here's a screenshot of what it looks like. The second GPU doesn't get nearly as hot. They're air cooled and I have my case with the window removed for air to exit the case easier.
> Edit again:
> Looks like I'll have to upload the screenshot and bios when I get home because phone is acting weird and won't let me choose the screenshot
> Edited by mahboimrtroll - 4/13/16 at 5:23pm


Drop the stock bios so i can help








Quote:


> No problem, i left my card for hours but it is still locked to 594mhz max clock speed!!! That doesn't sound as throttling at all.... now i just did a reboot and i am able to achieve 1579 again.


Instability bro, drop the core clock a bit








Quote:


> I tried both the 1.275 and the upgraded fan and power and it still seems that it gets to 90 degrees celcius, just not as quickly. Maybe i should invest into more cooling. Before I used a custom bios, it never got higher than 80 i think
> This is the one with the lower voltage. Might as well just invest into better cooling. I appreciate your help, and I'll keep working on it as soon as I'm done with this.


Let me know if you still need any help








Quote:


> Rise Of The Tomb Raider is the best game I've played in a long time and I'm usually playing Diablo 3 or single player Crysis 3 or something so it's a bit of a stretch I'd actually like it.
> 
> Only use the DirectX 12 in the new Tomb Raider if you have newer AMD card, I have two Titan X's and it actually lowers my framerates enabled. Newer AMD cards like the Fury X etc. support the hardware Asynchronous Shading and it'll improve framerates. redface.gif


I'm sure, Nvidia will do something to the DX12 support for Maxwell card's








Quote:


> I've been flashing them with SLI enabled, lol. The nvflash I have disables them automatically


Why not ? I do that and never disable SLI for flashing bios's..








Quote:


> so I asked Galax for the stock 980 ti HOF bios and this is what they give me. Funny as boost is 1101.5 base 1190 boost. It's suppose to be 1190 base 1291 boost
> 
> 980Ti_x64.zip 1144k .zip file


Maybe they gave you a bios for another card ? sometime they drop anything for customer..lol

let me know if you need anything








Quote:


> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> hi, msi 980ti lighning
> 
> i can get ~1497hz core and stock ram at 1.16 volts ~1.17 volts measured with digital multi meter
> anything higher causes artifact, no volt/aux volt,mem volt,power limit combo yields more,but maybe i can try to add aux v,,, its like the gpu is somehow chocked at ~1500hz
> im on stock air cooler,
> please increase temp throttle limit aswell
> just want to exceed 1500hz stable 24/7
> 
> thnx @Mr-Dark


Hey there

Give this a try

MSI980Ti--Lighting----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.6ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle..
Quote:


> Hey guys, I am new here.
> 
> Just got my hands on a new MSI GTX 950 Gaming and wanted to give it a little spin.
> All sources claim the base clock can be raised to ~1300Mhz+ easily, while memory to ~2000MHz+
> Well I guess I've got a bad one, since the highest stable clocks on mine are 1187/1902 Mhz.
> 
> Decided to play along with Voltage, which is locked by default.
> Flashed my Bios, raising the voltage from 1.2120 to 1.2813V
> and tried to push my OC further. Surprisingly the artifacts started to appear at 1152 MHz, after changing the voltage!
> 
> Well I am not an OC guru, but something weird is happeneing here, or I messed up badly with the BIOS.
> Don't really want to fry the card, playing around with BIOS, so can someone try to squeeze the max from it?
> I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Gonna upload the default BIOS and thanks in advance.
> 
> GM206.zip 149k .zip file


Welcome to OCN bro









Give this a try

MSI950-----Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.5ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back








Quote:


> Hi, ive just bought myself a Galax 970 hof smile.gif
> 
> i am still busy getting to know the card its performance but i notice the vrel and vop perfcap in gpu-z so id like to get rid of that,
> 
> if you would be so kind to adjust the tdp and boost from the bios and also if its possible show me what u changed and why smile.gif
> 
> i amstill busy trying tot find the max OC for gaming, i know1500mhz core works in heaven benchmark but the Devision kept on crashing so i lowered the core and i am slowly upping it again to find the max, have not tryed any other games at this point, so u can leave the core and mem stock for now or i can adjust that later,
> 
> here is the stock bios from this card and some numbers u might need smile.gif
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

Galax970--------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

you still need the Hof tool to push the voltage higher than 1.212v








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, you came recommended from a random reddit thread i came across, apparently you're the Maxwell BIOS God!
> 
> Would you be as so kind to work your magic on my BIOS
> 
> Could you disable the boost
> Increase TDP limit
> Increase the voltage
> 
> Anything else you deem fit, after that i will find my most rock solid overclock and a fan curve then ask you redo it for me if that is ok.
> 
> For reference i have this card http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4993-KR


Hello bro

thanks for the kinda word's.. hope the same for Pascal









give this a try

Evga980Ti--SC-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guy's if i didn't seen any request please feel free to PM me or post your request again









and again i'm sorry for the late response


----------



## weskeh

thanks allot









will try the bios and respond


----------



## kaime

Whoa you are amazing man, thank you.
Quote:


> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.5ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Raised it up a little in afterburner and now running solid on 1480/3800 MHz and 75* C on low profile 1.3k rpm fans stressed, thanks again.

I wouldn't been myself if I didn't ask if 1.275V is the maximum and recommended voltage, or is it possible to raise it a little further?


----------



## weskeh

edit, got it to work without disable the gpu first


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaime*
> 
> Whoa you are amazing man, thank you.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.5ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> 
> 
> Raised it up a little in afterburner and now running solid on 1480/3800 MHz and 75* C on low profile 1.3k rpm fans stressed, thanks again.
> 
> I wouldn't been myself if I didn't ask if 1.275V is the maximum and recommended voltage, or is it possible to raise it a little further?
Click to expand...

1.31 is the maximum most cards can output. There isn't any info on if this shortens the life and by how much but of all the people that I know that have gone that high they were not able to achieve the next clock (+13mhz) so most don't bother since it doesn't help much.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> thanks allot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try the bios and respond


You're welcome, let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Raised it up a little in afterburner and now running solid on 1480/3800 MHz and 75* C on low profile 1.3k rpm fans stressed, thanks again.
> 
> I wouldn't been myself if I didn't ask if 1.275V is the maximum and recommended voltage, or is it possible to raise it a little further?


Glad to hear that bro, enjoy it

for the voltage we can push it to 1.312v but you will not seen any advantage from that as Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage over 1.25v as old card's.. but if you still want to give it a try let me know








Quote:


> edit, got it to work without disable the gpu first
> Edited by weskeh - Today at 4:24 am


Lates Nvflash disable the card automatically








Quote:


> 1.31 is the maximum most cards can output. There isn't any info on if this shortens the life and by how much but of all the people that I know that have gone that high they were not able to achieve the next clock (+13mhz) so most don't bother since it doesn't help much.


+1.. degration isn't known problem on Maxwell even at 1.312v as Maxwell still based on the old 28nm.. so 1.312v is fine


----------



## Greenko

Greetings,

heres default settings


here is my *MSI GTX 970* bios:
***

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

***

In fact this is (according to the physical sticker on the graphic card in the pc, and its red color) a MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. *The card uses an 8pin+6pin powersupply.*

i wish it to be unthrottled, so it can run on a high OC without dropping in speed and just on supplied coolers (air).

Would you please set me up a good and safe & high clocks combo which (fixed all three gpu clocks on same value like 1443 Mhz, fixed memory on 4000Mhz, adapted voltages to 1275mV and adapted power) this card can handle ?

Thank you.


----------



## weskeh

Hey mr.Dark









the devision crashed after 20 mins of gameplay with your bios, so its not fully stable yet









lower the core one step or maybe some other tweaks?

also, i notice with your bios my memory runs at full speed now 3700mhz ,where with stock bios it was only running at 1700mhz? any idea why would that have been?

the perfcap reasons is gone and i believe the game loads faster maybe due to the correct momery speed now? temp is the same , deff not higher.

so either this card is not able to run past 1500mhz core or it can be tweaked abit more, temp is not the case and it does not throttle either.

edit, i have tryed to add 10mv in nvvdd control and the game crashed withing 5 mins









edit 2 : i have changed the base, 3d and boost clock to 1493.5, so far so good


----------



## Greenko

I modified the file like this.. did i do anything wrong (testing it out now in games..) ?

GM204_home_modification.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenko*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> heres default settings
> 
> 
> here is my *MSI GTX 970* bios:
> ***
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> ***
> 
> In fact this is (according to the physical sticker on the graphic card in the pc, and its red color) a MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. *The card uses an 8pin+6pin powersupply.*
> 
> i wish it to be unthrottled, so it can run on a high OC without dropping in speed and just on supplied coolers (air).
> 
> Would you please set me up a good and safe & high clocks combo which (fixed all three gpu clocks on same value like 1443 Mhz, fixed memory on 4000Mhz, adapted voltages to 1275mV and adapted power) this card can handle ?
> 
> Thank you.


Hello, Welcome to OCN bro









Here yo go

MSI970-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1443mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back









Quote:


> Hey mr.Dark smile.gif
> 
> the devision crashed after 20 mins of gameplay with your bios, so its not fully stable yet smile.gif
> 
> lower the core one step or maybe some other tweaks?
> 
> also, i notice with your bios my memory runs at full speed now 3700mhz ,where with stock bios it was only running at 1700mhz? any idea why would that have been?
> 
> the perfcap reasons is gone and i believe the game loads faster maybe due to the correct momery speed now? temp is the same , deff not higher.
> 
> so either this card is not able to run past 1500mhz core or it can be tweaked abit more, temp is not the case and it does not throttle either.
> 
> edit, i have tryed to add 10mv in nvvdd control and the game crashed withing 5 mins smile.gif
> 
> edit 2 : i have changed the base, 3d and boost clock to 1493.5, so far so good
> Edited by weskeh - Today at 3:26 pm


Hello

Yes, drop it 13mhz each time until you stabilize your OC. can you drop the bios i gave to you here ? so i can check again ? maybe push the voltage a little more








Quote:


> I modified the file like this.. did i do anything wrong (testing it out now in games..) ? GM204_home_modification.zip 137k .zip file


Try my bios


----------



## weskeh

Galax970--------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

any idea why the vram was running at 1700mhz before the custom bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Galax970--------Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> any idea why the vram was running at 1700mhz before the custom bios?


you can use the HoF tool to push the voltage farther.. 1.212v may not enough for 1506mhz.. for the memory clock its fine, once you flash custom bios gpu-z will report the right memory clock which 3.7ghz..


----------



## weskeh

i am monitoring the voltage with nvvdd tool when benching and gaming and the voltage goes up to 1.25-1.28


----------



## mrkambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello bro
> 
> thanks for the kinda word's.. hope the same for Pascal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Evga980Ti--SC-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..


Thank you so much, currently sitting at 1505/2000 and things seem good, having a gaming session tonight so we shall see if it stable!!


----------



## Cobainfreak

Hello, i have a new inno3d Geforce Gtx 980 HerculeZ X3,
I need help with the overclock









Core 1500mhz
Memory 2000mhz would be nice

My overclocks were all instable
(Sorry for my bad englisch... I am german )

GM204stock.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> i am monitoring the voltage with nvvdd tool when benching and gaming and the voltage goes up to 1.25-1.28


Good, then its the wall for that card..








Quote:


> Thank you so much, currently sitting at 1505/2000 and things seem good, having a gaming session tonight so we shall see if it stable!!


Glad to hear that bro, enjoy it








Quote:


> Hello, i have a new inno3d Geforce Gtx 980 HerculeZ X3,
> I need help with the overclock frown.gif
> 
> Core 1500mhz
> Memory 2000mhz would be nice
> 
> My overclocks were all instable
> (Sorry for my bad englisch... I am german )
> 
> GM204stock.zip 147k .zip fil


Hello there, Welcome to OCN









give this a try

GM204------Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## Heky

GM204.zip 136k .zip file
Hy Mr.Dark,

i have a ZOTAC GTX980 AMP! Omega Edition. Could you mod my bios to get the highest voltage possible, boost off, and clocks set to 1506/1950.

It is not a reference board, so maybe take that into account. Thanky you very much.

edit: Bios is zipped, so unzip first.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heky*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> Hy Mr.Dark,
> 
> i have a ZOTAC GTX980 AMP! Omega Edition. Could you mod my bios to get the highest voltage possible, boost off, and clocks set to 1506/1950.
> 
> It is not a reference board, so maybe take that into account. Thanky you very much.
> 
> edit: Bios is zipped, so unzip first.


Hey bro

Here yo go

GM204---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 1950mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

I see 1.212v from the bios.. I know that card is locked at 1.212v. but check if Zotac offer any tool to push the voltage farther..


----------



## Cobainfreak

Hello again... I Have a little problem with the nvflash... he always said unable to start service 0*00000002.. file was not found.
I have done it like in the tutorial

Can you help me.. i have win 10 and the newset version of nvflash from your site


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobainfreak*
> 
> Hello again... I Have a little problem with the nvflash... he always said unable to start service 0*00000002.. file was not found.
> I have done it like in the tutorial
> 
> Can you help me.. i have win 10 and the newset version of nvflash from your site


Hello there

try the latest from that thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

make sure CMD run as Admin ? first command is cd /nvflash ? or ?


----------



## weskeh

Download the latest nvflash from the original site not the one from the links here and do not disable ur card in windows


----------



## Cobainfreak

Yes.. i do. he doesnt found the file.. i use older nvflashes when he doesnt found the grafig adapter..

i am a little confused


----------



## weskeh

please tell me what version of nvflash ur trying to use and the following steps that you are doing,

i had problems too yesterday but was able to solve them


----------



## Bootzonfire

Thank you Mr-Dark!...I will flash the rom for the Asus mini 970 and report back and see how it goes. Excited:thumb:
+Rep


----------



## Cobainfreak

Hello, i finished the update..







I use the nvflash certs bypassedv5-218-0-1* 64 from the thread on this side here,, i dont know what page is

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## weskeh

good, glad that it works now.

i had to use nvflash_5.278.0-win myself all others would fail or not pas certificate for some reason


----------



## Cobainfreak

Ah nice,, i have test it a little with the oc,, firestrike normal 11000 points and unheaven with 2352 on extreme.. very nice








i think more than that is not stable,, but i want to thank this guys here


----------



## weskeh

mr.Dark

could u please adjust the bios to use 1481.0 core clock, it seems when i do it it uses 1456 core clock, so i must be doing something wrong..

Galax970--------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobainfreak*
> 
> Ah nice,, i have test it a little with the oc,, firestrike normal 11000 points and unheaven with 2352 on extreme.. very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think more than that is not stable,, but i want to thank this guys here


Glad to hear that bro








Quote:


> mr.Dark
> 
> could u please adjust the bios to use 1481.0 core clock, it seems when i do it it uses 1456 core clock, so i must be doing something wrong..
> 
> Galax970
> 
> Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)


Sure, here yo go

Galax970--1481mhz.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## weskeh

ah damn, i forgot the reset AB, all is good thanks









will post if its stable or not


----------



## decompiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure bro, here yo go
> 
> StrixGTX970---1354--3800.zip 137k .zip file


Hello Mr-Dark. This worked great. Can you please mod up to 1425/3900? Thanks for your great work!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> ah damn, i forgot the reset AB, all is good thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post if its stable or not


Good luck bro








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark. This worked great. Can you please mod up to 1425/3900? Thanks for your great work!


Hello there

Sure, here yo go

StrixGTX970---1430-3900.zip 137k .zip file


1425mhz isn't possible as each jump should be 13mhz.. so 1418 to 1430 to 1443mhz.. I set your to 1430mhz


----------



## Sycksyde

Mr Dark could you please mod my Gainward 970 Phantom BIOS for 1506mhz, higher TDP and no temp throttle? I would very much appreciate it man.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Mr Dark could you please mod my Gainward 970 Phantom BIOS for 1506mhz, higher TDP and no temp throttle? I would very much appreciate it man.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

Gainward970-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Gainward970-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thanks very much mate


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Thanks very much mate


My pleasure.. enjoy it


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My pleasure.. enjoy it


It works fine but I'm afraid the voltage is too high and the cooling simply cannot cool the card even with the fans on 100%....could you please readjust the bios with less voltage like 1.250v for example? Or even put the voltage back to stock and let me adjust it? Thanks again.


----------



## Beregrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try -10mhz from MSI AB ? also custom fan curve should help with temp


Hi again Mr. Dark,

I've recently put my EVGA 980Ti SC+ under water (the fan noise was killing me) and would like to know if there are any changes to the last bios you made for me to get the most out of the card?

For your reference, this is the last bios you did for me, all I had to do was decrease the core clock by -10mhz to get it stable on Heaven and Firestrike. Maybe it can pushed higher now that I've stuck a waterblock on it?

Thanks!

Evga980Ti--SC--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> It works fine but I'm afraid the voltage is too high and the cooling simply cannot cool the card even with the fans on 100%....could you please readjust the bios with less voltage like 1.250v for example? Or even put the voltage back to stock and let me adjust it? Thanks again.


No problem, here is 2 bios.. one for 1.250v and one for 1.218v

POhantom970---Dark.zip 274k .zip file

Quote:


> Hi again Mr. Dark,
> 
> I've recently put my EVGA 980Ti SC+ under water (the fan noise was killing me) and would like to know if there are any changes to the last bios you made for me to get the most out of the card?
> 
> For your reference, this is the last bios you did for me, all I had to do was decrease the core clock by -10mhz to get it stable on Heaven and Firestrike. Maybe it can pushed higher now that I've stuck a waterblock on it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Evga980Ti--SC--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try, i increase the voltage from 1.250v to 1.28v so you can push it farther

980Ti--SC--1.28v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## kaime

Quick question,

is it possible to disable the logo light (MSI logo) on my GPU in bios, without using their external app to turn it off all the time?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaime*
> 
> Quick question,
> 
> is it possible to disable the logo light (MSI logo) on my GPU in bios, without using their external app to turn it off all the time?


No, that not possible from MBT 1.36..


----------



## javier226

Hey,mi gpu is asus gtx 980 poseidon platinum:
I want to increase the voltage limit
no boost
I want to take the core to the 1550mhz
Thank you very much, Greetings

GM204.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## skline00

Mr-Dark, is each bios unique or could I use another person's EVGA GTX980TI SC bios to flash mine?


----------



## skline00

Not sure if I should send mine first?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javier226*
> 
> Hey,mi gpu is asus gtx 980 poseidon platinum:
> I want to increase the voltage limit
> no boost
> I want to take the core to the 1550mhz
> Thank you very much, Greetings
> 
> GM204.zip 135k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

980--poseidon---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

if the voltage stay at 1.212v max, you can give Asus gpu tweak a shot to push the voltage farther








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, is each bios unique or could I use another person's EVGA GTX980TI SC bios to flash mine?


If both have the memory from same manufacture ( hynix & Samsung ) then yes you can flash any bios ..


----------



## Greenko

Dark, do explain why your settings (red) are better than my tweaked settings (green) for the MSI 970 GTX 8+6pin card ?

The motive here would be to learn out of own mistakes, please do tell me why each value is what you think its good ?
The goal is to learn here, not just modify and leave no explanation in return. Please do discuss.

http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference1_zpslkg473dz.jpg.html
http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference2_zpssekqkudd.jpg.html
http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference3_zpsgcgm2e2m.jpg.html
http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference4_zpskly4tokl.jpg.html
http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference5_zpsb9ew62fh.jpg.html
http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference6_zpsr3j9kbiy.jpg.html


----------



## javier226

Hi,Thank you very much
the voltaje its locked at 1.212 with the msi afterburner and the asus tweak
what its wrong with my settings?


----------



## Eighthname

Hey there, Mr-Dark!
I've wished for a nice overclock for a few years, but only recently decided to try my hand at it (also, I never really had some nice hardware). I started poking around these days and I instantly was met by throttling. I've searched for ways to overcome TDP limit and was really happy to find this thread of yours. Also, I noticed that you prepare the bios mods with nice overclocks which more often than not are stable, so I thought you could help out with all my wishes.







My only concern is longevity , because I can't afford changing expensive hardware often and it usually sticks around with me for a long while (I usually change my PC in about 4 years and my current GPU is already 1,5 years old), so good performance and safe voltage would be my aim.
I own a MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G and if such information is of any help, its ASIC quality is a humble 70,4%.

GM204-970MSIGaming4GStock.zip 136k .zip file


P.S. Apologies for such a long unprofessional text.
P.P.S. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenko*
> 
> Dark, do explain why your settings (red) are better than my tweaked settings (green) for the MSI 970 GTX 8+6pin card ?
> 
> The motive here would be to learn out of own mistakes, please do tell me why each value is what you think its good ?
> The goal is to learn here, not just modify and leave no explanation in return. Please do discuss.
> 
> http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference1_zpslkg473dz.jpg.html
> http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference2_zpssekqkudd.jpg.html
> http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference3_zpsgcgm2e2m.jpg.html
> http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference4_zpskly4tokl.jpg.html
> http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference5_zpsb9ew62fh.jpg.html
> http://s762.photobucket.com/user/devilhope/media/Difference6_zpsr3j9kbiy.jpg.html


Okay bro, here is the difference..

Picture number 1 = your is boost ON while mine is boost off, that help to stop the throttle at 67c..
picture number 2 =your setting allow the card to use voltage lower than 1.275v under load while mine will push the card to stable 1.28v under load.
picture number 3 = first green rectangle is the Max available power for the card which 285W and the second is the max power from the board PCI-E slot which should be 75W..
picture number 4 = that's psu 6pin cable and 8pins and total power limit from the software respectively, that should be 75W (PCI- slot ) + 120W (6pin ) + 150W (8pin ) so the total 345W..
picture number 5 = your allow the card to use random clock under load depend on the ASIC quality while mine force the card to stable 1443mhz..
picture number 6 =only GPC should be changed to match the max boost clock which 1443mhz.. if different value there the card will change the clock under load..

all clear ? I guess








Quote:


> Hi,Thank you very much
> the voltaje its locked at 1.212 with the msi afterburner and the asus tweak
> what its wrong with my settings?


I think its the internal limit, try uninstall both MSI AB and asus gpu tweak and use asus one alone ?
Quote:


> Hey there, Mr-Dark!
> I've wished for a nice overclock for a few years, but only recently decided to try my hand at it (also, I never really had some nice hardware). I started poking around these days and I instantly was met by throttling. I've searched for ways to overcome TDP limit and was really happy to find this thread of yours. Also, I noticed that you prepare the bios mods with nice overclocks which more often than not are stable, so I thought you could help out with all my wishes. biggrin.gif My only concern is longevity , because I can't afford changing expensive hardware often and it usually sticks around with me for a long while (I usually change my PC in about 4 years and my current GPU is already 1,5 years old), so good performance and safe voltage would be my aim.
> I own a MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G and if such information is of any help, its ASIC quality is a humble 70,4%.
> 
> GM204-970MSIGaming4GStock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> P.S. Apologies for such a long unprofessional text.
> P.P.S. Keep up the good work. wink.gif


Hey bro

Welcome to OCN. I'm very happy to see a new member join for this thread









here is a nice bios with nothing Extreme at all

GM204-970MSIGaming4G--Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## Eighthname

Hey there again. Thanks for the modified BIOS.








The results are baffling, though:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eighthname*
> 
> Hey there again. Thanks for the modified BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results are baffling, though:


Sound like flashing process was not successful.. Rest any OC software you have there and flash the bios again should fix the problem


----------



## javier226

Hello, the problem continues,
uninstall both, then install the asus and voltage maintained at 1,212
Greetings and thank you

PD:It is normal for the power limit not exceeding 100 now ?


----------



## Eighthname

What I tried: Click reset in Afterburner many times (no settings are modified there), cold reboot, reflash, cold reboot, same results.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javier226*
> 
> Hello, the problem continues,
> uninstall both, then install the asus and voltage maintained at 1,212
> Greetings and thank you
> 
> PD:It is normal for the power limit not exceeding 100 now ?


Sound like its the limit for that card,







such a card shouldn't be locked at all..

and yes, the power limit is fine at that..
Quote:


> What I tried: Click reset in Afterburner many times (no settings are modified there), cold reboot, reflash, cold reboot, same results. frown.gif


Uninstall Afterburner then flash my bios again then clean install for Nvidia driver and report back


----------



## MiniPurple

Hey Dark, my bios is almost done, i need 1 more modification, i want my fans at 100% all the time, i set them to 100% using MSI AF and GPU-Z reports 3000RPM, can u mod my bios to leave them at 100% all the time?

1418.zip 152k .zip file

i managed to modify the core clock and memory clock, as far as i tested 1418Mhz and 7.2Ghz on mem is working pretty gud without artifacts


----------



## javier226

hi,The voltage limit is 1,212 .
I went back to flash the bios and still the same , look at the picture


----------



## PittedPanda

Hey there, I love the driver you made for me a while back.

It is the best. I got a 11170 in 3dMark Firestrike (w/6600k OCed) and it is stable in Furmark.

Since I flashed I've been having millisecond red orbs flash randomly in higher graphics games. I've also had a crash or two when the system is strained (vysnc off on Ultra settings in Dark Souls 3/GTA V)

I've attached the screen shots of my GPU-Z and the rom you made for me.

Do you seen any room for improvement? Any possible causes of the small artifacts? Maybe I need to back the clocks off by 1 notch or up the mV? I dunno.

Thank you,
Panda

970IdleInfo.gif 23k .gif file


970IdleTemps.gif 15k .gif file


PandaDarkMod1519.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, here is 2 bios.. one for 1.250v and one for 1.218v
> 
> POhantom970---Dark.zip 274k .zip file
> 
> Hello there


Works like a charm, I ended up going with the 1.218v BIOS because the cooling on the phantom is terrible and 1.250v made it go over 90c!

Thanks man.


----------



## flyer57

Hello Mr-Dark, thank you for your condolences for my newly deceased video card.
EVGA was really quick in sending my replacement. It took less than a week from first call to video card arriving at my front door. Though the card that failed had a ASIC of 76% and the new card is 71%. But for reasons I will explain, I believe the bios on the brand-new card is not factory. I believe it's been modified other than factory.
Reason I say that is because GPU-Z at least for me, that are on my other video cards won't save to disk a modified bios of the video card. If I put the stock bios back in the card it will then save it to disk. But it won't save the bios on this new card. So that tells me it is not factory bios on the new video card. I had to use nvflash to get the bios from the new card. Maybe nothing at all but could you give it a quick look before you modify it. And check if you see anything suspicious. I have a hard time just getting the voltage of the new card to even get close to 1.2v. Whereas the other cards weren't a problem to go to 1.24v
Anyway I sending along the bios you modified of the other card to give you a reference on how to set up new card bios. Also for some reason when looking at the bios with MaxwelIbios. It has identical dates and everything so it's very difficult to tell which bios am looking at.
Anyway as usual all your help and expertise is greatly appreciated

gm200.zip 152k .zip file


Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Eighthname

Hey there.
What I did: Uninstalled Afterburner, cold reboot, reflash, cold reboot, accidentally launch Lakes of Titan test instead of Furmark - 1506 @1,25V. Launch Furmark as intended - same as before ~13xx @ 1,1xxV.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Hey Dark, my bios is almost done, i need 1 more modification, i want my fans at 100% all the time, i set them to 100% using MSI AF and GPU-Z reports 3000RPM, can u mod my bios to leave them at 100% all the time?
> 
> 1418.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> i managed to modify the core clock and memory clock, as far as i tested 1418Mhz and 7.2Ghz on mem is working pretty gud without artifacts


Hey there

Here yo go

1418---Fan-speed.zip 152k .zip file


100% fan speed at 50c.. good ?








Quote:


> hi,The voltage limit is 1,212 .
> I went back to flash the bios and still the same , look at the picture


I see, its locked from the VRM..








Quote:


> Hey there, I love the driver you made for me a while back.
> 
> It is the best. I got a 11170 in 3dMark Firestrike (w/6600k OCed) and it is stable in Furmark.
> 
> Since I flashed I've been having millisecond red orbs flash randomly in higher graphics games. I've also had a crash or two when the system is strained (vysnc off on Ultra settings in Dark Souls 3/GTA V)
> 
> I've attached the screen shots of my GPU-Z and the rom you made for me.
> 
> Do you seen any room for improvement? Any possible causes of the small artifacts? Maybe I need to back the clocks off by 1 notch or up the mV? I dunno.
> 
> Thank you,
> Panda


Hello

We can increase the voltage a little more if the max temp under load still under 80c, or we can drop it to 1506mhz and it will be fine.. let me know what you want








Quote:


> Works like a charm, I ended up going with the 1.218v BIOS because the cooling on the phantom is terrible and 1.250v made it go over 90c!
> 
> Thanks man.


Glad to hear that bro, it's shame on such a cooler can't handle more than 1.21v








Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark, thank you for your condolences for my newly deceased video card.
> EVGA was really quick in sending my replacement. It took less than a week from first call to video card arriving at my front door. Though the card that failed had a ASIC of 76% and the new card is 71%. But for reasons I will explain, I believe the bios on the brand-new card is not factory. I believe it's been modified other than factory.
> Reason I say that is because GPU-Z at least for me, that are on my other video cards won't save to disk a modified bios of the video card. If I put the stock bios back in the card it will then save it to disk. But it won't save the bios on this new card. So that tells me it is not factory bios on the new video card. I had to use nvflash to get the bios from the new card. Maybe nothing at all but could you give it a quick look before you modify it. And check if you see anything suspicious. I have a hard time just getting the voltage of the new card to even get close to 1.2v. Whereas the other cards weren't a problem to go to 1.24v
> Anyway I sending along the bios you modified of the other card to give you a reference on how to set up new card bios. Also for some reason when looking at the bios with MaxwelIbios. It has identical dates and everything so it's very difficult to tell which bios am looking at.
> Anyway as usual all your help and expertise is greatly appreciated
> gm200.zip 152k .zip file Evga-980Ti-1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

I check the bios from the new card and nothing strange at all.. your problem on the voltage is the SLI.. but here yo go

Evga980Ti--1481mhz.zip 152k .zip file


Match the bios from the old card.. 1481mhz core & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off








Quote:


> Hey there.
> What I did: Uninstalled Afterburner, cold reboot, reflash, cold reboot, accidentally launch Lakes of Titan test instead of Furmark - 1506 @1,25V. Launch Furmark as intended - same as before ~13xx @ 1,1xxV.


Stop using Furmark.. you will fry the card bro









just use normal benchmark's likt Firestrike & Valley & and play games!


----------



## mrkambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> thanks for the kinda word's.. hope the same for Pascal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Evga980Ti--SC-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..


Mr-Dark,

Spent a few days playing around with my clocks, and i seem to have 1493/3950 very very very stable, would you be as so kind to reedit the BIOS with these clocks??

Also would it be possible to push the fan duty ever so slightly, i dont mind the whooshing of air while im gaming as im wearing headphones mostly, and PC is in its own room so no one else to annoy, having the fan at about 60% keeps my temperatures within 70-75 degrees which is something im happy with.

Could this be implemented in the BIOS as well?


----------



## JesMin

MSI GTX 950 gaming, Boosts to 1367mhz @ 1.206 v. When it actually boosts it runs games fantastic but it seems to do a bad job at knowing when to boost.

I'd really like to lock it at boost speed (1367)...that or disable boost and bring core clock to 1367, whichever is more appropriate.

I'm ok with having a lower clock for web browsing etc but when I'm running a game I want it at full power and not downclocking.

Of course if you have different settings in mind that would be more beneficial, knowing what I'm trying to accomplish, please feel free!

I greatly appreciate the help









msi_gtx_950_gaming.zip 280k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Spent a few days playing around with my clocks, and i seem to have 1493/3950 very very very stable, would you be as so kind to reedit the BIOS with these clocks??
> 
> Also would it be possible to push the fan duty ever so slightly, i dont mind the whooshing of air while im gaming as im wearing headphones mostly, and PC is in its own room so no one else to annoy, having the fan at about 60% keeps my temperatures within 70-75 degrees which is something im happy with.
> 
> Could this be implemented in the BIOS as well?


Hey bro

Here yo go

Evga980Ti--SC-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1493mhz & 3950mhz memory & custom fan curve 65% fan speed at 65c








Quote:


> MSI GTX 950 gaming, Boosts to 1367mhz @ 1.206 v. When it actually boosts it runs games fantastic but it seems to do a bad job at knowing when to boost.
> 
> I'd really like to lock it at boost speed (1367)...that or disable boost and bring core clock to 1367, whichever is more appropriate.
> 
> I'm ok with having a lower clock for web browsing etc but when I'm running a game I want it at full power and not downclocking.
> 
> Of course if you have different settings in mind that would be more beneficial, knowing what I'm trying to accomplish, please feel free!
> 
> I greatly appreciate the help smile.gif msi_gtx_950_gaming.zip 280k .zip


Welcome to OCN bro









would you mind small boost from Dark ?







give this a try

MSI950------Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.218v & a little higher TDP limit & boost off..

the card still idle at low clock as normal


----------



## JesMin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey bro
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Evga980Ti--SC-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1493mhz & 3950mhz memory & custom fan curve 65% fan speed at 65c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you mind small boost from Dark ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI950------Dark.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (149k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.218v & a little higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> the card still idle at low clock as normal


Dang Ur fast dude! Mr Dark Ninja I think









Thanks a million man! looking forward to checking it out


----------



## mrkambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey bro
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Evga980Ti--SC-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1493mhz & 3950mhz memory & custom fan curve 65% fan speed at 65c


Mr-Dark, it didnt work, BIOS flashed fine, but nothing changed


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JesMin*
> 
> Dang Ur fast dude! Mr Dark Ninja I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million man! looking forward to checking it out


I love Ninja







you're most welcome bro








Quote:


> Mr-Dark, it didnt work, BIOS flashed fine, but nothing changed


Broo, I just uploaded the old again .. the new on my Desktop









GM200--1493-3950.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## mahboimrtroll

I'm back guys. Had a family emergency and was gone for awhile out of town. I got back and kept testing my bios settings but it still hits 90+ after awhile, just not as fast. I removed the window for heat testing and then removed the whole side panel to see if it made a difference but it didn't do much. Here's my stock bios by the way mr dark.

GM204original.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## flyer57

Okay flashed the bios and could not even get into benchmark before it crashed. Rebooted try to different benchmark same thing crashed before benchmark would even start. Rebooted and started getting strange artifacts on the screen. So I rebooted again and went into safe mode and reflash back to stock. I tell you, there's something strange about this card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> I check the bios from the new card and nothing strange at all.. your problem on the voltage is the SLI.. but here yo go
> 
> Evga980Ti--1481mhz.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## mrkambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Broo, I just uploaded the old again .. the new on my Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200--1493-3950.zip 146k .zip file


Works an absolute treat, the err ramp up on the fan caught me by surprise LOL!

Thank you so much for this


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahboimrtroll*
> 
> I'm back guys. Had a family emergency and was gone for awhile out of town. I got back and kept testing my bios settings but it still hits 90+ after awhile, just not as fast. I removed the window for heat testing and then removed the whole side panel to see if it made a difference but it didn't do much. Here's my stock bios by the way mr dark.
> 
> GM204original.zip 147k .zip file


Hello

which card is that ? sound like the Airflow is very bad in your case or the cooler is very weak on that card..

you got 90c at stock bios ? did you try Max fan speed to keep the temp low ?
Quote:


> Okay flashed the bios and could not even get into benchmark before it crashed. Rebooted try to different benchmark same thing crashed before benchmark would even start. Rebooted and started getting strange artifacts on the screen. So I rebooted again and went into safe mode and reflash back to stock. I tell you, there's something strange about this card.


Sound like very weak card.. Try -100mhz from MSI AB so you can benchmark it ? check the voltage/TDP while under load and report back ?
Quote:


> Works an absolute treat, the err ramp up on the fan caught me by surprise LOL!
> 
> Thank you so much for this


Glad to hear that bro.. enjoy it


----------



## mahboimrtroll

I'm running SLI Gigabyte GTX 980 XTREME GAMING OC. It didn't have a problem with temperature until i flashed the bios and the main GPU gets hot really fast. I switch the cards and no matter what card is on top, it gets hot fast. plus i changed the fan curve to max at 69 degrees Celsius @ 4200 RPM.
Edit: the bottom GPU never goes above 65 on either card, it's always the top card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahboimrtroll*
> 
> I'm running SLI Gigabyte GTX 980 XTREME GAMING OC. It didn't have a problem with temperature until i flashed the bios and the main GPU gets hot really fast. I switch the cards and no matter what card is on top, it gets hot fast. plus i changed the fan curve to max at 69 degrees Celsius @ 4200 RPM.
> Edit: the bottom GPU never goes above 65 on either card, it's always the top card.


Sound like you need t improve the Airflow before starting any OC there.. which case ? how much fans ?


----------



## mahboimrtroll

t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like you need t improve the Airflow before starting any OC there.. which case ? how much fans ?


ARC Gaming 648 with apparently 2 fans. one in front and one in back. I might just buy a completely new case and a bigger one at that because this one is kinda small. And i'm gonna buy more fans to put on the top and front of the case


----------



## mahboimrtroll

apparently those weren't the original bioses, so i gotta find them mr dark
EDIT: it was actually correct. just thought the numbers were off


----------



## flyer57

Got it benchmark once and then it froze after that. Now it won't do anything again. Going to have to reflash back to stock bios.
Sad part is I'm not going to be able to return this card because it works. Albeit like sh**.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like very weak card.. Try -100mhz from MSI AB so you can benchmark it ? check the voltage/TDP while under load and report back ?
> Glad to hear that bro.. enjoy it


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahboimrtroll*
> 
> t
> ARC Gaming 648 with apparently 2 fans. one in front and one in back. I might just buy a completely new case and a bigger one at that because this one is kinda small. And i'm gonna buy more fans to put on the top and front of the case


Yea, you need big case with many fan's to keep 2 card's in SLI at good temp.. for now we can't do any OC there as the temp already at the max safe limit..








Quote:


> Got it benchmark once and then it froze after that. Now it won't do anything again. Going to have to reflash back to stock bios.
> Sad part is I'm not going to be able to return this card because it works. Albeit like sh**.


Wow, what a bad card









now you need to drop the core clock until you stabilize that... also check the voltage under load ? should be 1.275v


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahboimrtroll*
> 
> t
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like you need t improve the Airflow before starting any OC there.. which case ? how much fans ?
> 
> 
> 
> ARC Gaming 648 with apparently 2 fans. one in front and one in back. I might just buy a completely new case and a bigger one at that because this one is kinda small. And i'm gonna buy more fans to put on the top and front of the case
Click to expand...

Running the xtremes in sli on my air 540 with 5 intake fans and one exhaust as well as several variations of what is intake and exhaust the top GPU ran quite hot. Despite the Maximus hero board having extra space between the pcie slots the sheet size and width of the xtreme cooler causes the top GPU to be starved of air. It's the reason I ended up going the waterforce editions instead.


----------



## Rado3000

Hi Mr-Dark,

i bought a ZOTAC GTX980 AMP! Omega Edition. Could you mod my bios to get the highest voltage possible and boost off. Please let the clock's at standard values

Zotac.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> 1418---Fan-speed.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 100% fan speed at 50c.. good ?


can it be lower? like... 0ºC?







im THAT crazy when it comes to low temps :3


----------



## flyer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Wow, what a bad card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you need to drop the core clock until you stabilize that... also check the voltage under load ? should be 1.275v


Mr-Dark,So after an hour and a half of slowly bumping the card up, as far as I could get it was 1455MHz.
Also Max power that I saw was 77% and the voltage stayed steady at 1.275.
But I seriously doubt the card is stable enough to play games with at that setting.


----------



## ralphi59

Hi mr Dark
Gtx 980ti xtreme gaming owner.
What is the lowest load vcore possible please ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rado3000*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> i bought a ZOTAC GTX980 AMP! Omega Edition. Could you mod my bios to get the highest voltage possible and boost off. Please let the clock's at standard values
> 
> Zotac.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

Zotac-------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> can it be lower? like... 0ºC? tongue.gif im THAT crazy when it comes to low temps :3


lol,, for sure here yo go.. Max fan speed all time

Max-Fan-Speed.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Mr-Dark,So after an hour and a half of slowly bumping the card up, as far as I could get it was 1455MHz.
> Also Max power that I saw was 77% and the voltage stayed steady at 1.275.
> But I seriously doubt the card is stable enough to play games with at that setting.


Yea.. My Strix has same problem.. 1430mhz is the max.. you loss the silicon this time bro








Quote:


> Hi mr Dark
> Gtx 980ti xtreme gaming owner.
> What is the lowest load vcore possible please ?


Hello

We can control the volt from 0.800 to 1.312v on that card..


----------



## ralphi59

Can you give me a stock xtreme gaming bios with 1.15 load please ?
And no temp throttle ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Can you give me a stock xtreme gaming bios with 1.15 load please ?
> And no temp throttle ?


Yea.. but i need specific core clock..


----------



## ralphi59

Cool
I run 1533 stock
Load vcore is 1.193
Perhaps 1404 at 1.15 ??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Cool
> I run 1533 stock
> Load vcore is 1.193
> Perhaps 1404 at 1.15 ??


Sure, drop the stock bios here..


----------



## ralphi59

xtremegamingstock.zip 147k .zip file


Thank s man


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> lol,, for sure here yo go.. Max fan speed all time
> 
> Max-Fan-Speed.zip 152k .zip file


Thx dude







now my fans are at 3300RPM, not sure why its 300RPM if its set to 3000 in the bios, does it have something to do with the fact that in the stock bios 3000RPM was set to 89%?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Aye! 3300=3000+11%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> xtremegamingstock.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank s man


Here yo go

xtremegaming---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 1.156v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> hx dude biggrin.gif now my fans are at 3300RPM, not sure why its 300RPM if its set to 3000 in the bios, does it have something to do with the fact that in the stock bios 3000RPM was set to 89%?


Its fine, sometime max rpm is way less than the max for the fan's to reduce the noise








Quote:


> Aye! 3300=3000+11%


Another fan of the Max fan speed














did you seen my temp after the G10 + H105 mod ?



The max temp so far is 33c ( as peak ) ..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Crazy....kraken g10 won't fit ftw+,will it?


----------



## ralphi59

Big Thanks
2 loops of valley
67c 1677 rpm
Can you give me another one with less volts please ?
1.10 or 1.12 ?


----------



## ralphi59

I can make 1508 with your 1.155v
Awesome


----------



## ledba

Hi Mr-dark, can you make a custom bios for my card as well?

Some info, my MSI GTX 970 is running at default 1316mhz, 3505mhz. I overclocked it a while ago with msi afterburner to 1505mhz, 4001mhz (+189 core clock/+495 mem clock) - stable.
Didnt enable the Core Voltage in afterburner, Power Limit is at 110. The max voltage i see its using is 1.2120v VDDC in GPUZ, max temp i've seen ever with this card is 67C but mostly is 64C.
The card is pretty good as is but it would be awesome if i could push it a little further.

Im still going through the thread so any tips, suggestions would be appreciated.

Here's my bios:

GM204.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## ralphi59

Valley extrême hd
103 fps
1522 mhz 1.155 v
Mr Dark president


----------



## smonkie

I have a Inno3D iChill x3 980Ti which is rather poor for overclock. I think the main problem it has is related to voltage limit, so could you please rise this limit up a llitle more, or maybe have the card operate at a higher stock voltage level? Thanks in advance.









Inno3DORIGINAL.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The max temp so far is 33c ( as peak ) ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!
I have been thinking of ways to cool my GTX 980 separately from the CPU. Your set up gave me an idea. I have been trying to avoid a full blown water block for my GPU and wanted something that I can possibly use on my next GPU (trying to hold out for the 1080's).

I am thinking of using the H140-X and the G10 shroud. With the H140-X I can change the tubing to match the UV tubing I already have in my system.

But does the Kraken G10 cool the rest of the card well?

I may install a better fan than the one that comes with the G10 primarily because the color clashes with my scheme. It is black with Blue UV tubing and red UV coils around the tubing, along with other blue and red accents. When I get the UV lights done I will post a pic this weekend (if it looks good enough..lol).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Crazy....kraken g10 won't fit ftw+,will it?


It will fit without any problem, but you need VRM heatsink like this one

http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1461174957&sr=8-1&keywords=memory+heatsink

and here is a guy fit the G10 on that card














Quote:


> Big Thanks
> 2 loops of valley
> 67c 1677 rpm
> Can you give me another one with less volts please ?
> 1.10 or 1.12 ?


Wow, Sound like you have very good card there..
Quote:


> Valley extrême hd
> 103 fps
> 1522 mhz 1.155 v
> Mr Dark president


Glad to hear that bro, enjooy

let me know if you need something else








Quote:


> Hi Mr-dark, can you make a custom bios for my card as well?
> 
> Some info, my MSI GTX 970 is running at default 1316mhz, 3505mhz. I overclocked it a while ago with msi afterburner to 1505mhz, 4001mhz (+189 core clock/+495 mem clock) - stable.
> Didnt enable the Core Voltage in afterburner, Power Limit is at 110. The max voltage i see its using is 1.2120v VDDC in GPUZ, max temp i've seen ever with this card is 67C but mostly is 64C.
> The card is pretty good as is but it would be awesome if i could push it a little further.
> 
> Im still going through the thread so any tips, suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Here's my bios:
> GM204.zip 135k .zip


Hey there

give this a try

MSI970-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 4001mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software as 1.250v capable for higher clock in your case








Quote:


> I have a Inno3D iChill x3 980Ti which is rather poor for overclock. I think the main problem it has is related to voltage limit, so could you please rise this limit up a llitle more, or maybe have the card operate at a higher stock voltage level? Thanks in advance. biggrin.gif
> 
> Inno3DORIGINAL.zip 152k .zi


Hello

Give this a try

Inno3D-980Ti----------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

if you can keep it under 80c, we can push the voltage farther to 1.28v








Quote:


> Nice!
> I have been thinking of ways to cool my GTX 980 separately from the CPU. Your set up gave me an idea. I have been trying to avoid a full blown water block for my GPU and wanted something that I can possibly use on my next GPU (trying to hold out for the 1080's).
> 
> I am thinking of using the H140-X and the G10 shroud. With the H140-X I can change the tubing to match the UV tubing I already have in my system.
> 
> But does the Kraken G10 cool the rest of the card well?
> 
> I may install a better fan than the one that comes with the G10 primarily because the color clashes with my scheme. It is black with Blue UV tubing and red UV coils around the tubing, along with other blue and red accents. When I get the UV lights done I will post a pic this weekend (if it looks good enough..lol).


Yea, the G10 is fantastic but not for all card's.. your card should come with good Midplate to keep the VRM nice and cool.. here is my MSI 980 Gaming midplate



As you can see the whole PCB heatsinked very well by MSI.. that perfect for the G10.. the VRM temp dropped from 81c to 67c max.. while the core went from 76c to 32c as peak


----------



## ralphi59

Yeah Dark if you can give me the same with 1.12 please ?
Thanks a lot man


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea, the G10 is fantastic but not for all card's.. your card should come with good Midplate to keep the VRM nice and cool.. here is my MSI 980 Gaming midplate
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the whole PCB heatsinked very well by MSI.. that perfect for the G10.. the VRM temp dropped from 81c to 67c max.. while the core went from 76c to 32c as peak


I have the EVGA 980 SC Gaming ACX 2.0. Does it have a decent midplate? I may take apart my 980 this weekend and apply some Thermal Grizzy Kryonaut to see if I can get better temps.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Yeah Dark if you can give me the same with 1.12 please ?
> Thanks a lot man


Here yo go

xtremegamingstock-----1.12v.zip 146k .zip file


1.12v.zip (146k. zip file)
Quote:


> I have the EVGA 980 SC Gaming ACX 2.0. Does it have a decent midplate? I may take apart my 980 this weekend and apply some Thermal Grizzy Kryonaut to see if I can get better temps.....


If your card is the superclocked one then yes..



Perfect Midplate for the G10..


----------



## ralphi59

Thank s man !!!!
Test it in five minutes.
Thank s thank s thank s


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Inno3D-980Ti----------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> if you can keep it under 80c, we can push the voltage farther to 1.28v


Have you sent me the original BIOS file I uploaded? Because I flashed it and everything seems exactly the same. :/


----------



## ralphi59

2 loop of valley
1508 1.124
66c 1600 rpm
Incroyable !!!


----------



## ralphi59

We can try 1.10 please Dark ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Thank s man !!!!
> Test it in five minutes.
> Thank s thank s thank s


You're most welcome bro








Quote:


> Have you sent me the original BIOS file I uploaded? Because I flashed it and everything seems exactly the same. :/


No, its the modded one.. you didn't flash it or something wrong there.. flash again and restart you pc twice..
Quote:


> 2 loop of valley
> 1508 1.124
> 66c 1600 rpm
> Incroyable !!!


Sound like your card Love the Dark magic


----------



## ralphi59

Exactly Man.
Awesome 84.4 asic


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Exactly Man.
> Awesome 84.4 asic


Wow, beast ASIC.. here yo go

xtremegaming---1.10v.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## ralphi59

Thank s man
Try immediatly


----------



## ralphi59

1508 no go


----------



## ralphi59

Will try 1450


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> 1508 no go


You're at super low voltage.. never seen such a card can clock that high at low voltage


----------



## smonkie

Thank you very much, Mr. Dark, it needed a second reboot.


----------



## ralphi59




----------



## ralphi59

1457 1.099
Incredible i think


----------



## ledba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI970-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 4001mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software as 1.250v capable for higher clock in your case


Thanks for working so fast!
So far did 2 loops of Heaven and played a 1 match of Blops 3, seems to run as intented. Just 1 degree (65C) more then before.
Will do some more benching before ill increase the OC.


----------



## ralphi59

Amazing Mr Dark
Valley run until 20 minutes now.
You re the boss.
Thanks from France.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Thank you very much, Mr. Dark, it needed a second reboot.


Ya, reboot is the trick








Quote:


> 1457 1.099
> Incredible i think


Golden card.. i think @1.28v you can bench at 1600mhz easily









report there with some Screenshot for 1500mhz and 1.12v and watch what will happen









http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
Quote:


> Thanks for working so fast!
> So far did 2 loops of Heaven and played a 1 match of Blops 3, seems to run as intented. Just 1 degree (65C) more then before.
> Will do some more benching before ill increase the OC. thumb.gif


Glad to hear that bro.. Enjoy


----------



## ralphi59




----------



## ralphi59

I really like the 1.099v !!!!
1457 mhz
It s near a passive card !!!
Really happy


----------



## smonkie

Mr.Dark: is there a way to control the voltage slider in Afterburner? Whenever I try to rise or lower it and apply, it gets back to "0".


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> I really like the 1.099v !!!!
> 1457 mhz
> It s near a passive card !!!
> Really happy


Yea, very nice volt if stable enough for games








Quote:


> Mr.Dark: is there a way to control the voltage slider in Afterburner? Whenever I try to rise or lower it and apply, it gets back to "0".


that's a part from "stop the throttle " and improve the OC ability.. you should see an 1.250v under load ?


----------



## ralphi59

Unfortunatly not stable in projet cars.
But i have To play with your différent bioses.
Thanks Again man


----------



## DeathAngel74

Bleh! JUst had to reinstall windows...raid array died. New ssd's ok tho now. 4 hours for windows update.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> that's a part from "stop the throttle " and improve the OC ability.. you should see an 1.250v under load ?


Yep, that's exactly what I see. Now I can reach 1510 and pass Uniheaven with no artifacts; max temp 72º. Very nice indeed.


----------



## ledba

So ive been benchmarking for over a hour and i only seem to get to 1576mhz so far., but stable. Any higher causes driver to crash.Temps are max 66C, Power Consumption TDP says max 68%. Thought i would get better results as with stock bios with no voltage increase,etc i was running at 1505mhz. Will do some more testing tomorrow..


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledba*
> 
> So ive been benchmarking for over a hour and i only seem to get to 1576mhz so far., but stable. Any higher causes driver to crash.Temps are max 66C, Power Consumption TDP says max 68%. Thought i would get better results as with stock bios with no voltage increase,etc i was running at 1505mhz. Will do some more testing tomorrow..


The hotter the GPU gets, the lower it'll boost. Add more voltage, you add more heat. With air cooling, there's a really fine line on each and every single Maxwell where it just won't do you any more good.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea, the G10 is fantastic but not for all card's.. your card should come with good Midplate to keep the VRM nice and cool.. here is my MSI 980 Gaming midplate
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the whole PCB heatsinked very well by MSI.. that perfect for the G10.. the VRM temp dropped from 81c to 67c max.. while the core went from 76c to 32c as peak


Nice to see how well your new cards are doing, Mr-Dark.








That is incredible, those are great temperature reductions with that cooler. Imo, just as good or better than a custom loop and blocks.
And importantly, great results for the VRMs as well.
All you have to do now is ask Mr-Dark for a nice bios, oh wait, you can do your own, lol.


----------



## jvillaveces

I just installed two GTX 980 Ti's in SLI. Still running stock. I wanted to extract the BIOS from the cards so I could upload them here, but every time I hit the extract button in GPU-Z it crashes. I tried disabling the adapters before running GPU-Z, same result, I'm runnning Windows 10 Pro, 4790k @4600MHz, 16MB ram. Is this a known bug? Any other ways of extracting the BIOS withouth GPU-Z? Thanks!


----------



## DeathAngel74

you need the latest nvflash from the driver section here
then open nvflash in elevated command prompt and type
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -b your-rom-here1.rom
select 0 for the 1st card
If the cards are exactly the same, with the same bios revision, you only need to upload 1. Otherwise
nvflash -b your-rom-here2.rom
select 1 for the 2nd card


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> you need the latest nvflash from the driver section here
> then open nvflash in elevated command prompt and type
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -b your-rom-here1.rom
> select 0 for the 1st card
> If the cards are exactly the same, with the same bios revision, you only need to upload 1. Otherwise
> nvflash -b your-rom-here2.rom
> select 1 for the 2nd card


Thanks fdor the instructions! I downloaded the latest version of nvflash, I think. It's 5.265. The extracted files are called nvflash64.exe and nvflash64.sys. The command "nvflash" returns an error message, but, not surprisingly, "nvflash64" does launch the utility. My next problem comes when I try to use the --list parameter to list my GPUs: "ERROR: Unable to setup NVFLASH driver (0x00000020)
Detailed : The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process."


----------



## DeathAngel74

reboot and try again. make sure the extracted folder in on the c: drive also rename nvflash64.exe to nvflash.exe for ease of the previous tutorial above. Good luck!


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> reboot and try again. make sure the extracted folder in on the c: drive also rename nvflash64.exe to nvflash.exe for ease of the previous tutorial above. Good luck!


Thanks, I got it to work!


----------



## jvillaveces

Hi Mr Dark! I just installed two EVGA GTX980Ti SC ACX2.0+ in SLI. I am cooling them with EK FC blocks and backplates, and powering them with a Corsair AX1200i. They are still running full stock. I would like unlocked bioses for them. Here are my original BIOSes:

gpu0bios.zip 146k .zip file


gpu1bios.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Bleh! JUst had to reinstall windows...raid array died. New ssd's ok tho now. 4 hours for windows update.


That's why i hate Win7... to much update's








Quote:


> ep, that's exactly what I see. Now I can reach 1510 and pass Uniheaven with no artifacts; max temp 72º. Very nice indeed. smile.gif


Glad to hear that bro.. enjoy it








Quote:


> So ive been benchmarking for over a hour and i only seem to get to 1576mhz so far., but stable. Any higher causes driver to crash.Temps are max 66C, Power Consumption TDP says max 68%. Thought i would get better results as with stock bios with no voltage increase,etc i was running at 1505mhz. Will do some more testing tomorrow..


Nice! we can push the voltage farther if you want.. from 1.25v to 1.28v will give you a little more OC ability..
Quote:


> Nice to see how well your new cards are doing, Mr-Dark.thumb.gif
> That is incredible, those are great temperature reductions with that cooler. Imo, just as good or better than a custom loop and blocks.
> And importantly, great results for the VRMs as well.
> All you have to do now is ask Mr-Dark for a nice bios, oh wait, you can do your own, lol.biggrin.gif


hehe, thanks bro.. the result is impressive honestly.. 30c on AIO.. the total cost for that mod is 130$..

the only problem now i already got another H105 and G10 for the 2nd card, but my PSU is huge.. its not easy to fit the H105 on the bottom behind the PSU on the 780T case.. but i will give it a try

I ask myself for custom bios, but i'm on queue for Tomorrow








Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark! I just installed two EVGA GTX980Ti SC ACX2.0+ in SLI. I am cooling them with EK FC blocks and backplates, and powering them with a Corsair AX1200i. They are still running full stock. I would like unlocked bioses for them. Here are my original BIOSes:
> 
> gpu0bios.zip 146k .zip file
> gpu1bios.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

Sure bro, here is an Ultimate bios for the 980 Ti Under the water









Evga980Ti--SC----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

both card has same bios, so flash that bios for both card


----------



## ledba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The hotter the GPU gets, the lower it'll boost. Add more voltage, you add more heat. With air cooling, there's a really fine line on each and every single Maxwell where it just won't do you any more good.


It seems my fans (auto) are only running at 49rpm at 66C. I have pretty good air cooling in my case. I will set a custom fan profile when it gets to hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! we can push the voltage farther if you want.. from 1.25v to 1.28v will give you a little more OC ability..


Yea sure, im willing to test at 1.28v for now. Im not sure what the max "safe" voltage is for MSI 970's, i've read ~1.3v? btw my ASIC is 68,9%
Thanks!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Bleh! JUst had to reinstall windows...raid array died. New ssd's ok tho now. 4 hours for windows update.


Your still using windows 7? Any reason why you have not upgraded to windows 10? So far it is a great OS. I am having a much better experience than any other previous version of windows. during the first year (including XP and 7).


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice to see how well your new cards are doing, Mr-Dark.thumb.gif
> That is incredible, those are great temperature reductions with that cooler. Imo, just as good or better than a custom loop and blocks.
> And importantly, great results for the VRMs as well.
> All you have to do now is ask Mr-Dark for a nice bios, oh wait, you can do your own, lol.biggrin.gif
> 
> hehe, thanks bro.. the result is impressive honestly.. 30c on AIO.. the total cost for that mod is 130$..
> 
> the only problem now i already got another H105 and G10 for the 2nd card, but my PSU is huge.. its not easy to fit the H105 on the bottom behind the PSU on the 780T case.. but i will give it a try
> 
> I ask myself for custom bios, but i'm on queue for Tomorrow


Yeah, you would best get in the lineup for a custom bios with everyone else, lol!








I don't know where you find the time to do all of this great work.

I still have to finish my rebuild, so I can enjoy the bios you did for my KPE a while ago.
I'm really looking forward to posting back on that.

Wow, that's about half of what I paid for the EK block alone, for my card!
I wondered if you were going to cool the 2nd card as well, that will certainly require some work to fit the H105 and G10 in the case. But it will certainly be worth it!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Yea sure, im willing to test at 1.28v for now. Im not sure what the max "safe" voltage is for MSI 970's, i've read ~1.3v? btw my ASIC is 68,9%
> Thanks!
> Edited by ledba - Today at 3:29 pm


Yea, up to 1.312v is fine but with aggressive fan curve









here yo go

MSI970---1.28v.zip 136k .zip file


Quote:


> Yeah, you would best get in the lineup for a custom bios with everyone else, lol!biggrin.gif
> I don't know where you find the time to do all of this great work.
> 
> I still have to finish my rebuild, so I can enjoy the bios you did for my KPE a while ago.
> I'm really looking forward to posting back on that.
> 
> Wow, that's about half of what I paid for the EK block alone, for my card!
> I wondered if you were going to cool the 2nd card as well, that will certainly require some work to fit the H105 and G10 in the case. But it will certainly be worth it!thumb.gif


Indeed.. i'm at stock bios as i want to install the G10+h105 on the second card.. i have that from 3 day's but my huge PSU blocking the H105 on the bottom























but i will give it another try today.. maybe it will fit, so both card watercooled









I finish high school from 2month.. and no GF.. so gamer life now


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you would best get in the lineup for a custom bios with everyone else, lol!biggrin.gif
> I don't know where you find the time to do all of this great work.
> 
> I still have to finish my rebuild, so I can enjoy the bios you did for my KPE a while ago.
> I'm really looking forward to posting back on that.
> 
> Wow, that's about half of what I paid for the EK block alone, for my card!
> I wondered if you were going to cool the 2nd card as well, that will certainly require some work to fit the H105 and G10 in the case. But it will certainly be worth it!thumb.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.. i'm at stock bios as i want to install the G10+h105 on the second card.. i have that from 3 day's but my huge PSU blocking the H105 on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will give it another try today.. maybe it will fit, so both card watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finish high school from 2month.. and no GF.. so gamer life now
Click to expand...

Well that will be nice to have school finished for the summer.








And hopefully both cards cooled nicely for the warmer weather.
Enjoy your freedom, and the gamer life, while you still have it, lol!


----------



## P1kabal

Hi Mr.Dark!

I have just purchased a Asus GTX980Ti, GPUZ validation id. I have it bulid in a Bitfenix Prodigy M Case, which is also bulid in my desk. My load temps are a bit high and the VGA fans are not spinning in desktop (vga around 60°C), at load temps rise to cca. 80°C. I know its not much for this card, but I would prefer lower temps, even if the card will be noisier. Yet in gaming the card is spinnig the fans at max.70%. I have attached my default vga bios.

Could You please set rpm curve for my card please:
- when VGA is 60°C spin up a bit
- when full load target 75°C even if it desires cca.90% fan rpm

GM200.zip 153k .zip file

- or suggest a better curve setting









Thank You in advance!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Your still using windows 7? Any reason why you have not upgraded to windows 10? So far it is a great OS. I am having a much better experience than any other previous version of windows. during the first year (including XP and 7).


Bugs. I'll wait for a while. I don't own any dx12 games yet.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Bugs. I'll wait for a while. I don't own any dx12 games yet.


The free upgrade period is almost up. If you wait to long it will cost you.
So far MS is pretty good at correcting any bugs that have been reported.


----------



## JesMin

Mr Dark the ninja Ur my freakin hero dude! Flashed that bios and my card works great! It's finally working the way it should have from day 1. Thanks a million









looking in maxwell bios editor, I understand most of what U did, matching the clocks and increasing voltage.. Could U tell me for my own edification, why is it necessary to change the lines in yellow in the boost table even when disabling boost? and what kind of a formula do U use to determine all those numbers?

booststable.JPG 94k .JPG file


----------



## MiniPurple

Hey Dark, i have a question: when i go to sleep, i turn off my pc, when i wake up and i turn it on, my graphics card's fans goes to 3300RPM, but after a couple minutes it starts dropping ultil it hits 3260RPM, i tried changing the RPM values in the bios from 3000 to 3300 but it still dropping to 3260, sometimes it peaks to 3270 or 3280, but why it does that?

3300RPM.zip 152k .zip file

My card: 980ti HOF


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Well that will be nice to have school finished for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully both cards cooled nicely for the warmer weather.
> Enjoy your freedom, and the gamer life, while you still have it, lol!


Will do..lol








Quote:


> Hi Mr.Dark!
> 
> I have just purchased a Asus GTX980Ti, GPUZ validation id. I have it bulid in a Bitfenix Prodigy M Case, which is also bulid in my desk. My load temps are a bit high and the VGA fans are not spinning in desktop (vga around 60°C), at load temps rise to cca. 80°C. I know its not much for this card, but I would prefer lower temps, even if the card will be noisier. Yet in gaming the card is spinnig the fans at max.70%. I have attached my default vga bios.
> 
> Could You please set rpm curve for my card please:
> - when VGA is 60°C spin up a bit
> - when full load target 75°C even if it desires cca.90% fan rpm GM200.zip 153k .zip file
> - or suggest a better curve setting smile.gif
> 
> Thank You in advance!


Hey there

Here yo go

GM200---fan-Curve.zip 153k .zip file


That should drop the temp by 5-7c at least and no horrible noise at all..








Quote:


> Mr Dark the ninja Ur my freakin hero dude! Flashed that bios and my card works great! It's finally working the way it should have from day 1. Thanks a million thumb.gif
> 
> looking in maxwell bios editor, I understand most of what U did, matching the clocks and increasing voltage.. Could U tell me for my own edification, why is it necessary to change the lines in yellow in the boost table even when disabling boost? and what kind of a formula do U use to determine all those numbers?
> 
> booststable.JPG 94k .JPG file


Hello bro

the max boost clock should be equal to the CLK 74 ( the number on the green box ) or on the bottom box.. even if the boost off the card still use that clock profiles to determine the clock for each profile...
Quote:


> Hey Dark, i have a question: when i go to sleep, i turn off my pc, when i wake up and i turn it on, my graphics card's fans goes to 3300RPM, but after a couple minutes it starts dropping ultil it hits 3260RPM, i tried changing the RPM values in the bios from 3000 to 3300 but it still dropping to 3260, sometimes it peaks to 3270 or 3280, but why it does that?
> 3300RPM.zip 152k .zip file
> My card: 980ti HOF


Hello

that still within the marginal error.. there is no problem if the fan's stay under 3.3k rpm even if the bios at 100% percent


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> that still within the marginal error.. there is no problem if the fan's stay under 3.3k rpm even if the bios at 100% percent


oh ok thx


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sure bro, here is an Ultimate bios for the 980 Ti Under the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evga980Ti--SC----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> both card has same bios, so flash that bios for both card


THANK YOU!!! They flashed without any problems, and they are working just as you said. Too cool!! GPU-Z still says that I am hitting a VRel limitation on Heaven at 4k/Ultra. Is 1.28V the limit for these cards, or could they be pushed even further?


----------



## hazard99

Hello there MR Dark,

Recently I requested that the bios boost be locked at 1490 and voltage set to 1225. It seems that the card liked to boost to 1493, I found that clock speed to be unstable. I have backed the card down to max boost 1480 using msi's after burner. It seems that I have not had a crash or TDR error sense then. If it isnt to much trouble to ask, would you mind setting the max boosted clock to 1480 for the gpu and 3702mhz on the memory?

Also I am not sure if it is possible but is it possible to set the fan speed base don the custom after burner profile I have. I have found it to keep the card in range of what I would call cool without being too loud.

Fanspeed 30 at 10c
Fanspeed 40 at 20c
Fanspeed 65 at 50c
Fanspeed 80 at 70c
Fanspeed 80 at 80
Fanspeed 100 at 100

Those are the steps I used to get to what I feel is the best place for my card. if it is not possible to set I will just continue to use after burner. But thank you for your consideration.

Below is the file that you had modified for me.

GM20003222016---------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)


----------



## Maleton3

Hey there guys, and Mr. Dark, wondering if you could help me out with something! So, Mr. Dark, the custom BIOS you made for me (980 Ti Classified, no Boost, Higher Temp limit, base of 1405 at a stock voltage of 1.212) Worked great, pushed it all the way up to 1515 mhz. The issue is right at 1520, Running through a Firestrike run at 1520, the GPU crashed at the 1st graphics test, at about 2k - 3k frames in. So, I raised the voltage 1 step via the classified voltage tool to 1.218 volts....funny part is with the higher voltage, it didnt even make it through the demo...crashed at the very end of the demo. Very odd...any advice here guys?

EDIT: Just ran through with auto voltage enabled on Classified voltage tool, got through the demo but crashed at frame 1.3K during the graphics test...Please note my card is watercooled and has never gone above 44 Celcius. Also, i notice my card crashes when usage hits 100%, not sure why. Was also at 79% power when it crashed...not even close to 100%


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Hey there guys, and Mr. Dark, wondering if you could help me out with something! So, Mr. Dark, the custom BIOS you made for me (980 Ti Classified, no Boost, Higher Temp limit, base of 1405 at a stock voltage of 1.212) Worked great, pushed it all the way up to 1515 mhz. The issue is right at 1520, Running through a Firestrike run at 1520, the GPU crashed at the 1st graphics test, at about 2k - 3k frames in. So, I raised the voltage 1 step via the classified voltage tool to 1.218 volts....funny part is with the higher voltage, it didnt even make it through the demo...crashed at the very end of the demo. Very odd...any advice here guys?
> 
> EDIT: Just ran through with auto voltage enabled on Classified voltage tool, got through the demo but crashed at frame 1.3K during the graphics test...Please note my card is watercooled and has never gone above 44 Celcius. Also, i notice my card crashes when usage hits 100%, not sure why. Was also at 79% power when it crashed...not even close to 100%


try lowering your voltage with the classy tool(crazy talk i know right), i run 1.1875 so try that out maybe and let me know what happens.


----------



## P1kabal

Hi,

Thank You Mr.Dark! I've downloaded the modded bios and tried to flash with the latest NVflash but received an error message:


What could went wrong?


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1kabal*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank You Mr.Dark! I've downloaded the modded bios and tried to flash with the latest NVflash but received an error message:
> 
> 
> What could went wrong?


Did you use the Modified NVFlash, if not it will not work because our modified bios fail the security check.


----------



## atov

hey guys,

I'm looking for a fully unlocked modded bios for the MSI GTX 980ti Lighting.

I can't find any modded bios for that card, and I looking for one because I'm starting to use DICE and later LN2 as cooling.

Does anyone knows someone that can provide a modded bios for the Lightning ?

Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> THANK YOU!!! They flashed without any problems, and they are working just as you said. Too cool!! GPU-Z still says that I am hitting a VRel limitation on Heaven at 4k/Ultra. Is 1.28V the limit for these cards, or could they be pushed even further?


You shouldn't see any cap from Gpu-z.. are you sure you rest all OC software you have there ?

we can push the voltage up to 1.312v but the gain isn't worth at all..
Quote:


> Hello there MR Dark,
> 
> Recently I requested that the bios boost be locked at 1490 and voltage set to 1225. It seems that the card liked to boost to 1493, I found that clock speed to be unstable. I have backed the card down to max boost 1480 using msi's after burner. It seems that I have not had a crash or TDR error sense then. If it isnt to much trouble to ask, would you mind setting the max boosted clock to 1480 for the gpu and 3702mhz on the memory?
> 
> Also I am not sure if it is possible but is it possible to set the fan speed base don the custom after burner profile I have. I have found it to keep the card in range of what I would call cool without being too loud.
> 
> Fanspeed 30 at 10c
> Fanspeed 40 at 20c
> Fanspeed 65 at 50c
> Fanspeed 80 at 70c
> Fanspeed 80 at 80
> Fanspeed 100 at 100
> 
> Those are the steps I used to get to what I feel is the best place for my card. if it is not possible to set I will just continue to use after burner. But thank you for your consideration.
> 
> Below is the file that you had modified for me.
> 
> GM20003222016
> 
> Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)


Hello there

Here yo go

GM200---1481-3702.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3702mhz memory & your custom fan curve








Quote:


> Hey there guys, and Mr. Dark, wondering if you could help me out with something! So, Mr. Dark, the custom BIOS you made for me (980 Ti Classified, no Boost, Higher Temp limit, base of 1405 at a stock voltage of 1.212) Worked great, pushed it all the way up to 1515 mhz. The issue is right at 1520, Running through a Firestrike run at 1520, the GPU crashed at the 1st graphics test, at about 2k - 3k frames in. So, I raised the voltage 1 step via the classified voltage tool to 1.218 volts....funny part is with the higher voltage, it didnt even make it through the demo...crashed at the very end of the demo. Very odd...any advice here guys?
> 
> EDIT: Just ran through with auto voltage enabled on Classified voltage tool, got through the demo but crashed at frame 1.3K during the graphics test...Please note my card is watercooled and has never gone above 44 Celcius. Also, i notice my card crashes when usage hits 100%, not sure why. Was also at 79% power when it crashed...not even close to 100%


Hello

that's know issue with Maxwell card's.. once you hit the wall nothing can help to pass.. you will fine an voltage at 1.28v won't let you finish that benchmark at 1520 and sometime a little more volt help..

each card different.. try high voltage for 1520 mhz ?
Quote:


> try lowering your voltage with the classy tool(crazy talk i know right), i run 1.1875 so try that out maybe and let me know what happens.


Yea, I seen that many time's on 980 Ti card's.. sometime lower volt better and help to finish some benchmark at high clock..
Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank You Mr.Dark! I've downloaded the modded bios and tried to flash with the latest NVflash but received an error message:
> 
> What could went wrong? rolleyes.gif


Hello

You extract the bios from the .zip file on the Nvflash folder ?
Quote:


> hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a fully unlocked modded bios for the MSI GTX 980ti Lighting.
> 
> I can't find any modded bios for that card, and I looking for one because I'm starting to use DICE and later LN2 as cooling.
> 
> Does anyone knows someone that can provide a modded bios for the Lightning ?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

I can help you if you drop the stock bios here, keep in mind you need MSI AB to push the voltage farther as the custom bios allow voltage at 1.212v limit...


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> THANK YOU!!! They flashed without any problems, and they are working just as you said. Too cool!! GPU-Z still says that I am hitting a VRel limitation on Heaven at 4k/Ultra. Is 1.28V the limit for these cards, or could they be pushed even further?
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't see any cap from Gpu-z.. are you sure you rest all OC software you have there ?
> 
> we can push the voltage up to 1.312v but the gain isn't worth at all..
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm not using any OC software, just your BIOS. About the voltage, if you think it's not worthwhile to push it further, I won't. It's just that I was surprised to see the VRel performance cap reason in GPU-z so I thought there was still some performance left on the table.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> Thanks! I'm not using any OC software, just your BIOS. About the voltage, if you think it's not worthwhile to push it further, I won't. It's just that I was surprised to see the VRel performance cap reason in GPU-z so I thought there was still some performance left on the table.


Vrel = something wrong with voltage table in general.. drop the bios i gave to you so i can check it again, also if you can give me a screenshot from gpu-z while Vrel there ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

I am having some weird display issues. The other day while in game, the screen I was not using for in game went black as if in standby mode. I had to click on an app that was on that screen to get it to turn back on. That has happened twice now. Today I was listening to music and doing stuff around the house. When I came back to my PC it was still playing music but both screens were black as if in standby. I had to do a hard restart to get them back up. Could this be from the graphics card and running my bios OC'd? I have it basically set at the default values (1506 core and nothing on the RAM). I am not sure why it is doing this.
FYI, my sleep and power settings are set to never go into sleep, shut down, or do anything unless I specifically tell it to.

EDIT: I just noticed that my second screen flickers on and off every so often.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am having some weird display issues. The other day while in game, the screen I was not using for in game went black as if in standby mode. I had to click on an app that was on that screen to get it to turn back on. That has happened twice now. Today I was listening to music and doing stuff around the house. When I came back to my PC it was still playing music but both screens were black as if in standby. I had to do a hard restart to get them back up. Could this be from the graphics card and running my bios OC'd? I have it basically set at the default values (1506 core and nothing on the RAM). I am not sure why it is doing this.
> FYI, my sleep and power settings are set to never go into sleep, shut down, or do anything unless I specifically tell it to.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that my second screen flickers on and off every so often.


maybe the driver crash duo to unstable OC ? try - 30mhz on the core ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> maybe the driver crash duo to unstable OC ? try - 30mhz on the core ?


I am not getting any warnings or indications of driver crashes.

I just checked the "Problem Reports" and apparently the DipAwayMode.exe stopped working shortly before I saw the screens. The application path is for the AI suite III for my Asus Rampage IV BE MB.
I think I will query their tech support on this.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am having some weird display issues. The other day while in game, the screen I was not using for in game went black as if in standby mode. I had to click on an app that was on that screen to get it to turn back on. That has happened twice now. Today I was listening to music and doing stuff around the house. When I came back to my PC it was still playing music but both screens were black as if in standby. I had to do a hard restart to get them back up. Could this be from the graphics card and running my bios OC'd? I have it basically set at the default values (1506 core and nothing on the RAM). I am not sure why it is doing this.
> FYI, my sleep and power settings are set to never go into sleep, shut down, or do anything unless I specifically tell it to.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that my second screen flickers on and off every so often.


What driver are you running? Seems that the newest ones all of some kind of issues so it could possibly be that. 362.00 seems to be your best bet for "new" drivers.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am not getting any warnings or indications of driver crashes.
> 
> I just checked the "Problem Reports" and apparently the DipAwayMode.exe stopped working shortly before I saw the screens. The application path is for the AI suite III for my Asus Rampage IV BE MB.
> I think I will query their tech support on this.


Why not Uninstall Ai suite ? also a clean install for the driver from the safe mod is good idea..








Quote:


> What driver are you running? Seems that the newest ones all of some kind of issues so it could possibly be that. 362.00 seems to be your best bet for "new" drivers.


+1 I'm still on that one


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> What driver are you running? Seems that the newest ones all of some kind of issues so it could possibly be that. 362.00 seems to be your best bet for "new" drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Why not Uninstall Ai suite ? also a clean install for the driver from the safe mod is good idea..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I'm still on that one


The display driver is 364.72.
It probably is the AI Suite III. But I use that to monitor and control so many things (not my CPU OC though). Others have reported problems with the AI Suite. If it continues I will of course have to uninstall it.
I did a registry cleaner and some other minor maintenance. I am off to a table top game now and will check tonight to see if it is still running ok when I get home.

EDIT: I have sent in a ticket to Asus support. Hopefully they have a fix.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> try lowering your voltage with the classy tool(crazy talk i know right), i run 1.1875 so try that out maybe and let me know what happens.


Bada Bing, Bada Boom!

Once again you are right man, I ugraded to the advanced edition of Firestrike, changed the voltage to 1.1875, and lo' and behold....1520, no issue! Funny how too much voltage causes problems haha! Thanks my man!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Bada Bing, Bada Boom!
> 
> Once again you are right man, I ugraded to the advanced edition of Firestrike, changed the voltage to 1.1875, and lo' and behold....1520, no issue! Funny how too much voltage causes problems haha! Thanks my man!










happy to help and glad to hear it worked!


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy to help and glad to hear it worked!


Working even better now! Just ran through firestrike with 1530 @ 1.2 volts, no issues. Very impressed! Big thanks to Mr. Dark especially for the Custom BIOS!


----------



## jvillaveces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> Thanks! I'm not using any OC software, just your BIOS. About the voltage, if you think it's not worthwhile to push it further, I won't. It's just that I was surprised to see the VRel performance cap reason in GPU-z so I thought there was still some performance left on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> Vrel = something wrong with voltage table in general.. drop the bios i gave to you so i can check it again, also if you can give me a screenshot from gpu-z while Vrel there ?
Click to expand...

This is very odd! I ran Heaven again, and kept in a loop for 30 minutes. The only performance caps hit were "util" on card 0. No VRel at all, or any other throttling. I shut down the system yesterday and started it again today, maybe that's the reason? Either way, it's working absolutely perfectly! Here's GPU-z for card 0:


----------



## Chargeit

I'm guessing this could work well for changing a GPU to stock 980 ti values also?

When I upgrade from my 980 ti I'm going to put it in my ol'ladys rig. She only plays mmo's and crap @ 1080p 60Hz. Kind of figuring running lower clocks, cooler and at lesser heat output would benefit her more then a OC'ed GPU.

For anyone that has done something like this. Does it work out well?


----------



## DemiSlayer

Am running a EVGA 980TI SC with a hybrid water kit. I'm not getting great results with AB tho I can get it to run 1501mhz with up to 4000mhz ram. crashes after hour or 2. Would love to take advantage of the water setup am attaching stock BIOS. Thanks.

980ti-stock.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiSlayer*
> 
> Am running a EVGA 980TI SC with a hybrid water kit. I'm not getting great results with AB tho I can get it to run 1501mhz with up to 4000mhz ram. crashes after hour or 2. Would love to take advantage of the water setup am attaching stock BIOS. Thanks.
> 
> 980ti-stock.zip 147k .zip file


What are your temps at those settings?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvillaveces*
> 
> This is very odd! I ran Heaven again, and kept in a loop for 30 minutes. The only performance caps hit were "util" on card 0. No VRel at all, or any other throttling. I shut down the system yesterday and started it again today, maybe that's the reason? Either way, it's working absolutely perfectly! Here's GPU-z for card 0:


Sound like its work as should now.. enjoy








Quote:


> I'm guessing this could work well for changing a GPU to stock 980 ti values also?
> 
> When I upgrade from my 980 ti I'm going to put it in my ol'ladys rig. She only plays mmo's and crap @ 1080p 60Hz. Kind of figuring running lower clocks, cooler and at lesser heat output would benefit her more then a OC'ed GPU.
> 
> For anyone that has done something like this. Does it work out well?


If i understand correctly, the stock bios is the way to go if there is no need for the extra power from the OC








Quote:


> Am running a EVGA 980TI SC with a hybrid water kit. I'm not getting great results with AB tho I can get it to run 1501mhz with up to 4000mhz ram. crashes after hour or 2. Would love to take advantage of the water setup am attaching stock BIOS. Thanks. 980ti-stock.zip 147k .zip file


Here yo go

980ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## deehoC

Currently running a MSi GTX 970 Golden Edition and had a custom BIOS running on my old card but this is a refurb I ended up getting and it's been months since I've done any BIOS tinkering, I'd really appreciate if you could take a peek and work your magic for me please Mr.Dark

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Currently running a MSi GTX 970 Golden Edition and had a custom BIOS running on my old card but this is a refurb I ended up getting and it's been months since I've done any BIOS tinkering, I'd really appreciate if you could take a peek and work your magic for me please Mr.Dark
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

MSI970--Golden---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI970--Golden---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thanks for the super quick reply, I'll flash it and see how things go.


----------



## Jasselito

Hi Mr-Dark! It's me again. The BIOS you made me worked excellent but when I'm playing demanding games for a long period of time my computer crashes. Could you lower the clocks a bit? Not too much but just a little bit.

Clocks atm at:
GPU clock: 1405MHz
Mem clock: 1853MHz

Thx in advance brotha!

http://www.megafileupload.com/ja9c/Jasselito_EVGAGTX97bios.rom

EDIT: Could you put a custom fancurve aswell? Like max out the fans at 70 degrees?

EDIT2: Or could you make the GPU more stable by not like lowering the clocks?







Just a newbie question

EDIT3: Could you up the voltage more than it already is? Just simple newbie questions lol.


----------



## DemiSlayer

Thanks! ill test it it out today.


----------



## DemiSlayer

Hey Dark got to testing today. Looks like can get it stable with memory set to 3758mhz
power percent is at 66% Temp is under 50 degree

core is stable between 1450mhz-1493mhz core anything after that I get a crash and the power indicator isn't accurate after the driver crash and have to reboot.

Using AB.

980ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Log-1.jpg 248k .jpg file


----------



## DeathAngel74

DemiSlayer_1493.5-3758_mod.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## DemiSlayer

Going to test right now. Is there any adjustments that can be made to squeeze some more MHz out of it such as memory voltage or core voltage? Thanks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Not sure if more voltage will help. Maybe we can consult with Mr-Dark about that. Or lowering the memory clock to get the core clock to 1506.5 without crashing.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark! It's me again. The BIOS you made me worked excellent but when I'm playing demanding games for a long period of time my computer crashes. Could you lower the clocks a bit? Not too much but just a little bit.
> 
> Clocks atm at:
> GPU clock: 1405MHz
> Mem clock: 1853MHz
> 
> Thx in advance brotha!
> 
> http://www.megafileupload.com/ja9c/Jasselito_EVGAGTX97bios.rom
> 
> EDIT: Could you put a custom fancurve aswell? Like max out the fans at 70 degrees?
> 
> EDIT2: Or could you make the GPU more stable by not like lowering the clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a newbie question
> 
> EDIT3: Could you up the voltage more than it already is? Just simple newbie questions lol.


Hey there

Your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, so there is nothing can improve the OC ability there









give this a try

Jasselito_EVGAGTX97bios----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1380mhz & custom fan curve. also you can try higher memory clock up to 2ghz is fine if your card has Samsung chip's there..
Quote:


> Hey Dark got to testing today. Looks like can get it stable with memory set to 3758mhz
> power percent is at 66% Temp is under 50 degree
> 
> core is stable between 1450mhz-1493mhz core anything after that I get a crash and the power indicator isn't accurate after the driver crash and have to reboot.
> 
> Using AB.
> 
> 980ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Log-1.jpg 248k .jpg file


Hey there

As i can see, the temp still good.. so we can push the voltage to 1.28v..

give this a try

980ti-stock----1.28v.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3758mhz memory & 1.28v


----------



## DemiSlayer

Thanks Dark. Darksouls game crashes after a bit though it runs heaven mark fine. Should I crank up the voltage? The highest temp is 54 degrees peak.


----------



## Jasselito

I got a problem Dark... I can't flash my vBios using NVflash.. Tried every method and I'm ending up with Errors when trying to flash.. This is killing me.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiSlayer*
> 
> Thanks Dark. Darksouls game crashes after a bit though it runs heaven mark fine. Should I crank up the voltage? The highest temp is 54 degrees peak.


Sound like your card hit the limit.. try -13mhz and report back ?
Quote:


> I got a problem Dark... I can't flash my vBios using NVflash.. Tried every method and I'm ending up with Errors when trying to flash.. This is killing me.


Screenshot for the error message will help us to know the problem


----------



## Jasselito

EDIT:


http://imgur.com/0w12fj2


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0w12fj2


Try this Nvflash version

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI


----------



## Jasselito

Worked like a charm! Gonna try this BiOS today and come back tomorrow with feedback and/or compliments! Thx for the help Dark!


----------



## hump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try this Nvflash version
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI


Hey Dark, I was getting the same error Jasselito had so I tried the nvflash you linked for Jasselito and when I try to flash i get :

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.206)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

ERROR: No NVIDIA display adapters found

I'm using my stock bios with copied settings from a bios you edited for a msi 980 ti gaming 6g.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hump*
> 
> Hey Dark, I was getting the same error Jasselito had so I tried the nvflash you linked for Jasselito and when I try to flash i get :
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.206)
> Modified Version by Joe Dirt
> 
> ERROR: No NVIDIA display adapters found
> 
> I'm using my stock bios with copied settings from a bios you edited for a msi 980 ti gaming 6g.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hey there

Make sure the card disabled from the device manager and CMD run as admin.. that should fix the problem


----------



## hump

I did both. command prompt starts in C:\Windows\system32 so I'm sure it's in admin and I tried enabling the card and flashing after trying with it disabled. Have rebooted multiple times and disabled the card and no change. I think maybe I'll try reseating the card tonight.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hump*
> 
> I did both. command prompt starts in C:\Windows\system32 so I'm sure it's in admin and I tried enabling the card and flashing after trying with it disabled. Have rebooted multiple times and disabled the card and no change. I think maybe I'll try reseating the card tonight.


Read the first post for how to flash and watch the video ? sound like you open the nvflash itself


----------



## hump

I did read the entire first post and watched the video before I did anything else. I don't take flashing a bios lightly. This also is not the first time I've flashed a video card bios. The first flash I did was in 2004 and flashed an Asus FX 5900 to the ultra version of the same card and there have been many more since then.









Thanks for your quick responses, you are awesome. +rep


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Hello mr dark just recently purchased a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077

I would like a really good overclock for gaming. 81.1%Asic quality


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Hello mr dark just recently purchased a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077
> 
> I would like a really good overclock for gaming.


In order for him to mod your bios you must first dump your old bios to your hard drive then compress it as a winzip file and upload it here. Nodding with a non native bios of your card can cause issues and possibly brick your card.


----------



## KillerBee33

Hello Mr_Dark
This is what i was able to squeese out of it http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11788837

GM205.zip 137k .zip file

Can you check and see if any improvement may be made ? Thanx


----------



## Sub-Zero378

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Here she is.


----------



## DemiSlayer

Hey Dark. it is solid at -13mhz at 1493. temp hit 56 peak.


----------



## QueenZ77

Hey Dark! So I'm not entirely sure what else I should add to this post. I attached a copy of my Bios as per your instructions. I'll give as much info as I can on the card since it probably wont hurt. The card is an EVGA 980 ti FTW. Its cooled by a kraken g10. Currently Its max boost is 1430mhz with +50 on core clock. More voltage does nothing but cause instability. Anything higher than 1430mhz causes crashes on Heaven and Valley. For the mem clock I have it set to +150, anything more and I get very slight artifacting. It has an Asic score of 75% and stays at a cool 50C after an hour of Heaven (with the current 1430mhz overclock.)

Anyway, I have No idea what to do, or what settings I want with the card so I was hoping you or anyone had a suggestion as for where to start. Really bummed I got such a poor overclocker, especially considering my other card hits 1500+ core no problem. Oh yeah and If anyone could give me a short step by step on how to choose the right GPU for flashing that would great! Thanks all!!! I really appreciate the work you guys do for the community.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## zunex95

Hello all!

I've been using a GTX 960. The Gigabyte WINDFORCE 2X 4gb edition with 2 6 pin power cables. I have tried to overclock it, as I saw a lot of good overlockings. I even saw nvidia adverting this card as a 1.5 ghz overclocker but I never managed to hit it. From +150 mhz core to +90 mhz the same exact thing happens. The display driver crashes after a while. Even at +80 it rarely happens. I managed to oc the memory to 8100 mhz stable. Can you take a look at my bios and help me reach a higher overclock? Raising voltage or power target only seems to make it worse. The card tdp never exceeds 85%.

GM206.zip 152k .zip file


I would be very grateful If you could help me!

Thanks, Zunex


----------



## zetoor85

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11794674

hey dark, forgot all about we made a bios for my MSI 970 GTX









close to 14k GS @ 1600mhz core







, do you know how much voltage this 4G msi card can hold ? I had thise bios set to 1.260







everything over 1602mhz crash my FS







so 1600 on core is my max, haven't seen many 970 go 1600 on air


----------



## DeathAngel74

That old card was game-stable at 1620. Freezes and crashes after 1633. But it benched like a champ!


----------



## 6u4rdi4n

Hey! I have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ with custom water cooling. It boosts to 1316mhz by itself and it's about 34-36C on load. Could you work your magic and help me get some more out of it?









980tiSC-stock.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hump*
> 
> I did read the entire first post and watched the video before I did anything else. I don't take flashing a bios lightly. This also is not the first time I've flashed a video card bios. The first flash I did was in 2004 and flashed an Asus FX 5900 to the ultra version of the same card and there have been many more since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your quick responses, you are awesome. +rep


So you fix the problem or still ?








Quote:


> Hello mr dark just recently purchased a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077
> 
> I would like a really good overclock for gaming. 81.1%Asic quality
> Edited by Sub-Zero378 - Today at 2:29 am


Hey there

drop the stock bios here so i can help.. btw nice ASIC








Quote:


> In order for him to mod your bios you must first dump your old bios to your hard drive then compress it as a winzip file and upload it here. Nodding with a non native bios of your card can cause issues and possibly brick your card.


+1








Quote:


> Hello Mr_Dark
> This is what i was able to squeese out of it http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11788837
> GM205.zip 137k .zip file
> Can you check and see if any improvement may be made ? Thanx thumb.gif


Hello there

The only thing to improve is the voltage.. you can go up to 1.312v without any problem







I think you know how to do or ?








Quote:


> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Here she is.


Here yo go

GM204--------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back








Quote:


> Hey Dark. it is solid at -13mhz at 1493. temp hit 56 peak.


Hey there

Sound like its the wall for that card.. flash the first bios i gave to you (1.250v ) and make sure its stable at 1493mhz ?
Quote:


> Hey Dark! So I'm not entirely sure what else I should add to this post. I attached a copy of my Bios as per your instructions. I'll give as much info as I can on the card since it probably wont hurt. The card is an EVGA 980 ti FTW. Its cooled by a kraken g10. Currently Its max boost is 1430mhz with +50 on core clock. More voltage does nothing but cause instability. Anything higher than 1430mhz causes crashes on Heaven and Valley. For the mem clock I have it set to +150, anything more and I get very slight artifacting. It has an Asic score of 75% and stays at a cool 50C after an hour of Heaven (with the current 1430mhz overclock.)
> 
> Anyway, I have No idea what to do, or what settings I want with the card so I was hoping you or anyone had a suggestion as for where to start. Really bummed I got such a poor overclocker, especially considering my other card hits 1500+ core no problem. Oh yeah and If anyone could give me a short step by step on how to choose the right GPU for flashing that would great! Thanks all!!! I really appreciate the work you guys do for the community.
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

Let's start with this bios

980Ti--FTW----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1443mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

rest any OC software you have there, then flash my bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push it farther ...
Quote:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been using a GTX 960. The Gigabyte WINDFORCE 2X 4gb edition with 2 6 pin power cables. I have tried to overclock it, as I saw a lot of good overlockings. I even saw nvidia adverting this card as a 1.5 ghz overclocker but I never managed to hit it. From +150 mhz core to +90 mhz the same exact thing happens. The display driver crashes after a while. Even at +80 it rarely happens. I managed to oc the memory to 8100 mhz stable. Can you take a look at my bios and help me reach a higher overclock? Raising voltage or power target only seems to make it worse. The card tdp never exceeds 85%.
> 
> GM206.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> I would be very grateful If you could help me!
> 
> Thanks, Zunex


Hello there

Give this a try

GTX960--G1----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

rest any oc software you have there before flashing my bios








Quote:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11794674
> 
> hey dark, forgot all about we made a bios for my MSI 970 GTX smile.gif
> 
> close to 14k GS @ 1600mhz core biggrin.gif, do you know how much voltage this 4G msi card can hold ? I had thise bios set to 1.260 smile.gif everything over 1602mhz crash my FS tongue.gif so 1600 on core is my max, haven't seen many 970 go 1600 on air biggrin.gif


Yea, your hand pick up the golden card's all time









up to 1.312v (aggressive fan curve ) should be fine








Quote:


> That old card was game-stable at 1620. Freezes and crashes after 1633. But it benched like a champ!
> Edited by DeathAngel74 - Today at 6:03 pm


I remember that card, its good one








Quote:


> Hey! I have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ with custom water cooling. It boosts to 1316mhz by itself and it's about 34-36C on load. Could you work your magic and help me get some more out of it? smile.gif
> 
> 980tiSC-stock.zip 146k .zip fil


Hey there

Give this a try

980tiSC-Water----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
I thought i did but this is the reading i get


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> I thought i did but this is the reading i get


26mhz offset from OC software you have there ? Rest or uninstall ?


----------



## zunex95

@Mr_Dark

The exact same thing happens still. After the same while the card crashes. Is it really limited to +80 mhz then? Can anything else be done at this point?

73C with 40% fan speed and 66% TDP usage.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 26mhz offset from OC software you have there ? Rest or uninstall ?


Got no software runing especially no OC software , thanks to you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zunex95*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> 
> The exact same thing happens still. After the same while the card crashes. Is it really limited to +80 mhz then? Can anything else be done at this point?
> 
> 73C with 40% fan speed and 66% TDP usage.


Wait, with my bios the clock should be 1506mhz.. you add another 80mhz or ? can you check the core clock and report back ?


----------



## zunex95

No, i completely uninstalled my oc software. It was with your bios settings, all as you set it up.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zunex95*
> 
> No, i completely uninstalled my oc software. It was with your bios settings, all as you set it up.


So the card crash at 1506mhz ? why you say +80mhz


----------



## zunex95

Yes, the card does crash at 1506 mhz. I said +80 because, thats as far as I could push my card on stock bios.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zunex95*
> 
> Yes, the card does crash at 1506 mhz. I said +80 because, thats as far as I could push my card on stock bios.


Okay, sound like its the limit for your card, as now the voltage at the max which 1.28v.. try to drop the core clock 13mhz from OC software and report back ? once yo find the max stable clock we can adjust the bios again for the new setting..


----------



## zunex95

1480 is the first value the card does complete the valley benchmark with and it seems stable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zunex95*
> 
> 1480 is the first value the card does complete the valley benchmark with and it seems stable.


Use -13mhz each time as that our option from the bios


----------



## zunex95

Then -26 is the winner.


----------



## puuhapeku

Tried to understand maxwell bios tweaker but cant make sense of it. Here is my stock bios. Card is msi 980ti 6g gaming. I can get to about 1500mhz core and 3900 memory, but driver crash after a while in valley. Doesnt matter if I use stock voltage or +50mv. Maybe more power would help? Any magic you could try on this?









GM200original.zip 152k .zip file


Edit: running on custom waterloop so temps are not an issue.


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Reinstalling to WHQL Driver changed the Unknown


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zunex95*
> 
> Then -26 is the winner.


So 1480mhz is fine ? try some games ?
Quote:


> Tried to understand maxwell bios tweaker but cant make sense of it. Here is my stock bios. Card is msi 980ti 6g gaming. I can get to about 1500mhz core and 3900 memory, but driver crash after a while in valley. Doesnt matter if I use stock voltage or +50mv. Maybe more power would help? Any magic you could try on this? biggrin.gif
> GM200original.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Edit: running on custom waterloop so temps are not an issue.
> Edited by puuhapeku - Today at 11:32 pm


Hey

Give this a try

MSI980Ti-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit boost off
Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> Reinstalling to WHQL Driver changed the Unknown kookoo.gif


its the driver..lol


----------



## KillerBee33

its the driver..lol







[/quote]

Driver Boosting itself ahead of BIOS


----------



## QueenZ77

Alright just flashed the card dark! first thing I noticed is that the powerlimit tops out at 101% from MSI afterburner, is this normal? I also saw that 1.255v So I know that the changes were actually made. Just wondering if that 100% power limit was just for show and the actual powerlimit is actually set to something higher than the stock 110%

Edit: So I just tried running valley, It black screens then resumes (indicating display driver crash) within the first 20 seconds. your settings are set too at 1.255v, 1443mhz core and 3700mhz memory clock. The one thing throwing me off though is that the power limit cant go above 101% on MSI afterburner.


----------



## puuhapeku

@Mr-Dark
Seems to work nicely. Thanks! If I was to tweak some little more can I just edit the first page in maxwell tweaker. Core clocks and memory? No need to change any other value?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QueenZ77*
> 
> Alright just flashed the card dark! first thing I noticed is that the powerlimit tops out at 101% from MSI afterburner, is this normal? I also saw that 1.255v So I know that the changes were actually made. Just wondering if that 100% power limit was just for show and the actual powerlimit is actually set to something higher than the stock 110%
> 
> Edit: So I just tried running valley, It black screens then resumes (indicating display driver crash) within the first 20 seconds. your settings are set too at 1.255v, 1443mhz core and 3700mhz memory clock. The one thing throwing me off though is that the power limit cant go above 101% on MSI afterburner.


the power limit is fine, its effective now as 100% equal to 150% at stock bios or more.. are you sure there is no Offset setting on the MSI AB ?
Quote:


> @Mr-Dark
> Seems to work nicely. Thanks! If I was to tweak some little more can I just edit the first page in maxwell tweaker. Core clocks and memory? No need to change any other value?


You can use any OC software to push the card farther.. once you find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for yo


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QueenZ77*
> 
> Alright just flashed the card dark! first thing I noticed is that the powerlimit tops out at 101% from MSI afterburner, is this normal? I also saw that 1.255v So I know that the changes were actually made. Just wondering if that 100% power limit was just for show and the actual powerlimit is actually set to something higher than the stock 110%
> 
> Edit: So I just tried running valley, It black screens then resumes (indicating display driver crash) within the first 20 seconds. your settings are set too at 1.255v, 1443mhz core and 3700mhz memory clock. The one thing throwing me off though is that the power limit cant go above 101% on MSI afterburner.



101% of mod bios is really 150% of stock bios. this works well if you dont like using msi ab or evga px16


----------



## QueenZ77

That's the current settings for MSI afterburner, and GPU-Z showing the clocks are all set exactly how you described. I have nothing at all added to the clocks, and both MSI AB and GPU Z are reading the same speeds. Re-installed MSI AB as well as restarted in between each failed test, It just refuses to pass even 1 loop of valley.


----------



## 6u4rdi4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980tiSC-Water----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thanks! Seems to be working like a charm! I'll report back if that changes


----------



## hump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So you fix the problem or still ?


Yeah I had to run the latest 64bit nvflash and had no issues but the settings wouldn't let me get to the desktop so I had to pop in a spare video card to flash it again.

Now I'm stable at 1520 core 3948 mem with no pwr or vrel yelling at me. I could only get 1480/1850 stable before the flash. ASIC is 75.3% but I know that doesn't mean as much as it was once thought to.

Thanks for this thread Dark, you are the man!









edit:
I spoke too soon. It wasn't stable while playing Battlefront so I bumped the voltage up to 1.26 and dropped the mem to 3900.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@QueenZ77,
Try nvidia 362.00, 364.xx drivers have been plagued with weirdness.


----------



## QueenZ77

@DeathAngel74, Just tried it on 362.00, also crashed. Can't seem to even do 1 full loop. Any other suggestions as to what I can do? Seems like I just drew the really short straw in the silicone lottery.


----------



## Sub-Zero378

C:\Windows\system32>cd C:/nvflash

C:\nvflash>nvflash 204.rom
'nvflash' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\nvflash>

the bios is in the nvflash folder.


----------



## QueenZ77

@Sub-Zero378, If you downloaded the newest one like I did earlier, it's because the .exe is actually named nvflash64.exe (Since I downloaded the 64 bit one). That one took me a while to figure out.


----------



## Sub-Zero378

C:\Windows\system32>cd C:/nvflash

C:\nvflash>nvflash GM204.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.142)

ERROR: No NVIDIA display adapters found

C:\nvflash>

Downloaded a different nvflash from techpower up gives me this result. erhmm not sure *** my pc is talking about there is totally a 970 in there.


----------



## hump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>cd C:/nvflash
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash GM204.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.142)
> 
> ERROR: No NVIDIA display adapters found
> 
> C:\nvflash>
> 
> Downloaded a different nvflash from techpower up gives me this result. erhmm not sure *** my pc is talking about there is totally a 970 in there.


I just had this issue on Win1064. I ran the latest 64bit version of nvflash and it worked like a charm. You just have to change the command to nvflash64 (your rom here)


----------



## Sub-Zero378

C:\nvflash>nvflash64 gm204.rom
'nvflash64' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

There is nvflsh64.sys file in the nvflash folder.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try this one:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLQUZaaHY2U1NFSE0/view?usp=sharing
extract the exe and sys files to C:/nvflash. you may have to disable the card first in device manager, if nvflash doesnt do it for you.
type :
cd c:/nvflash
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash gm204.rom
y to confirm
exit
reboot

Hope this helps


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Try this one:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLQUZaaHY2U1NFSE0/view?usp=sharing
> extract the exe and sys files to C:/nvflash. you may have to disable the card first in device manager, if nvflash doesnt do it for you.
> type :
> cd c:/nvflash
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash gm204.rom
> y to confirm
> exit
> reboot
> 
> Hope this helps


This worked thank you very much sir. +rep for the help and also dark thanks man


----------



## KillerBee33

If you on Win10x64 use Normal Command Prompt, don't run it as Admin cd c:/nvflash>ENTER>nvflash gm204.rom>ENTER, second screen will pop up PRESS "Y" Close both CMD Windows when done, Enable GPU in Device Manager, REBOOT.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yay!


----------



## DemiSlayer

Hey dark it crashes at 1493 with the original bios that you supplied though works at 1493 with the higher voltage bios. Do you think it could hit 1506 with a higher voltage say 1.3 or higher?


----------



## QueenZ77

Ok so I tried flashing the bios back to stock, and I keep getting "Cert 2.0 Verification error" and it aborts the update. I'm running in SLI so I'm not entirely sure what to do here since SLI requires a different method of flashing with the whole "index=x" thing. If anyone could let me know the steps on what to do that would be great. Also I DO have the newest nvflash version.


----------



## DeathAngel74

--index=0 is card 1
--index=1 is card 2
-6 supposed to force flash
so
nvflash --index=0 -6 gm204.rom
nvflash --index=1 -6 gm204.rom


----------



## QueenZ77

That's what pops up after I tried typing "nvflash64 --index=0 -6 GM200.rom".

EDIT: Ok so I did some digging on the Nvflash page by joedirt, and it looks like there were issues with version .265 for certain people. Apparently It had cert issues when trying to flash the Vanilla bios back FROM the modded bios. After seeing @Topoways post, I went and downloaded .250 and it worked the first time. I'm now back on stock. Lucky for me too since my Bios switch seems to be broken. either that or I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## superkyle1721

Assuming it's located in your c drive the following commands will flash your card.
Cd c:/nvflash
Nvflash --list
Nvflash --index=0 -6 biosname.rom

Once the first card is done repeat by typing
Nvflash --index=1 -6 biosname.rom

The middle step of showing the indexes is not needed but useful in understanding.

Edit: looks like I was Wayyy to slow haha.

I've seen that error before and usually is due to not having all files necessary in the correct folder that has nvflash. That or a restart of the computer has been my solution. Hopefully the others here much more in tune with nvflash can get you up and running

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hika

Mr Dark
I need some of your magic

This is a Zotac 980 ti AMP!.

zotac980tiampGM200.zip 146k .zip file


i need something like :
higher TDP limit & boost off
no throttling
better volt
can i have some steady core clocks & memory ?
asic 86%

pardon my english.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Dark the overclock you made at 1507 seems good and stable. How much further do you think i can push the card without going over max safe voltage?


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Back again dark! I also have this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121972

asic 81.9% again just a good stable overclock for gaming.

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Dark the overclock you made at 1507 seems good and stable. How much further do you think i can push the card without going over max safe voltage?


tadd 10 each time, if failed, add 5 instead
different games have different max levels
and be aware of your gpu cooling


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiSlayer*
> 
> Hey dark it crashes at 1493 with the original bios that you supplied though works at 1493 with the higher voltage bios. Do you think it could hit 1506 with a higher voltage say 1.3 or higher?


1.3 is very high, make sure your card is in proper cooling (water cooling)
and 1506 is not a big deal generally with custom bios, you should try by yourself with that higher voltage bios.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> That old card was game-stable at 1620. Freezes and crashes after 1633. But it benched like a champ!


what game did you play and test on?
1620 is crazy....well done!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Xenogears on epsxe, Kingdom hearts birth by sleep final mix on ppsspp, Final fantasy xiii- steam, Alice Madness Returns-crashed, lol. FIrestrike...
That was almost a year ago in May.


----------



## hump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> C:\nvflash>nvflash64 gm204.rom
> 'nvflash64' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> There is nvflsh64.sys file in the nvflash folder.


Grab the latest 64bit nvflash from here: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Modding/

Edit: Whoops I see the thread has updated and the issue resolved lol


----------



## Madmaxneo

I have been playing Farcry Primal recently and that is a pretty good game. The graphics are stunning. I have it set on some decent higher settings but I noticed something last night. When I have it in the stock setting for the bios you gave me my FPS is low, like 34 to 50 something. But If I set the memory to +295 and the core to 1536mhz I get some killer FPS at about 90 something on average. I never thought changing the core clock by a +26 and the memory to max would make that much of a difference. I can only imagine what my FPS would have been if I still had the stock bios installed.... Thanks again for the great work you guys do in here.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I may be wrong, but I think most new AAA titles benefit from higher memory oc rather than insanely high core clock speeds.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I may be wrong, but I think most new AAA titles benefit from higher memory oc rather than insanely high core clock speeds.


You are correct but they also greatly benefit from increased ram speed also. Some have upwards to 10fps increase on 1080p


----------



## DeathAngel74

Like 32gb of ddr4 at 3200mhz?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Like 32gb of ddr4 at 3200mhz?


Surprisingly no not really. The test I saw (I'll see if I can find it again and post it) showed 2 channel produced better results than 4 channel and the amount of ram (as long as you have enough) didn't matter much at all. Goin from 3000-4000Mhz produced as much as 10 FPS increase in the majority of the games tested. Even a smaller bump from 3200-3466 produced around 3 extra FPS.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You are correct but they also greatly benefit from increased ram speed also. Some have upwards to 10fps increase on 1080p


RAM and memory are the same thing...









My FPS increase was way more than 10 FPS, it was about double what I was experiencing before I set those numbers.

OTOH Ashes of the Singularity is one of the games that does not like OC'd graphics cards at all. To play that game I have to down clock my GPU to stock levels, otherwise it overheats and the display driver crashes. That is even on low settings, if I down clock to stock settings I can play the game on extreme settings.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think my dram is dual channel, there are only 4 dimm slots on the mobo.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> RAM and memory are the same thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FPS increase was way more than 10 FPS, it was about double what I was experiencing before I set those numbers.
> 
> OTOH Ashes of the Singularity is one of the games that does not like OC'd graphics cards at all. To play that game I have to down clock my GPU to stock levels, otherwise it overheats and the display driver crashes. That is even on low settings, if I down clock to stock settings I can play the game on extreme settings.


In the context in which he was speaking ram and memory are not the same. He was speaking of gpu memory hence why I used the word ram to differentiate as in CPU ram


----------



## ralphi59

Hi Mr Dark hi all
Fine ?
I can "utilize" you with one another great custom bios please ?
Just disable throttle please in my stock bios.
Thanks man.
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/40880


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QueenZ77*
> 
> 
> 
> That's the current settings for MSI afterburner, and GPU-Z showing the clocks are all set exactly how you described. I have nothing at all added to the clocks, and both MSI AB and GPU Z are reading the same speeds. Re-installed MSI AB as well as restarted in between each failed test, It just refuses to pass even 1 loop of valley.


Sound like its the limit for that card.. my Strix 980 Ti stop at 1430mhz









try to drop it 13mhz and try again ?
Quote:


> Yeah I had to run the latest 64bit nvflash and had no issues but the settings wouldn't let me get to the desktop so I had to pop in a spare video card to flash it again.
> 
> Now I'm stable at 1520 core 3948 mem with no pwr or vrel yelling at me. I could only get 1480/1850 stable before the flash. ASIC is 75.3% but I know that doesn't mean as much as it was once thought to.
> 
> Thanks for this thread Dark, you are the man! biggrin.gif
> 
> edit:
> I spoke too soon. It wasn't stable while playing Battlefront so I bumped the voltage up to 1.26 and dropped the mem to 3900.


Nice, sound like you know how that work








Quote:


> Hey dark it crashes at 1493 with the original bios that you supplied though works at 1493 with the higher voltage bios. Do you think it could hit 1506 with a higher voltage say 1.3 or higher?


Hey there

Honestly if 1.25v not enough for 1506mhz, its not worth to push more for another 13mhz.. sound like you're at the limit for that card.. its known issue on Maxwell card's, once you hit the limit nothing can help to pass that









try 1480mhz ?
Quote:


> Mr Dark
> I need some of your magic
> 
> This is a Zotac 980 ti AMP!.
> zotac980tiampGM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> i need something like :
> higher TDP limit & boost off
> no throttling
> better volt
> can i have some steady core clocks & memory ?
> asic 86%
> 
> pardon my english.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Hey bro

give this a try

Zotac980Ti------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v &higher TDP limit & boost off..

if you can keep it under 80c, we can push the voltage farther to 1.28v








Quote:


> Dark the overclock you made at 1507 seems good and stable. How much further do you think i can push the card without going over max safe voltage?


Glad to hear that! now use any OC software to push it farther until it crash.. i think your bios at 1.250v right ? btw up to 1.28v or 1.312v (aggressive fan curve needed ) is fine








Quote:


> Back again dark! I also have this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121972
> 
> asic 81.9% again just a good stable overclock for gaming. GM200.zip 147k .zip file


You're welcome.. Give this a try

Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that card is voltage locked to 1.212v, but as the ASIC very good. I think it will be fine at 1506mhz








Quote:


> Hi Mr Dark hi all
> Fine ?
> I can "utilize" you with one another great custom bios please ?
> Just disable throttle please in my stock bios.
> Thanks man.
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/40880


Hey bro, all fine









To disable the throttle, I need a specific clock/voltage to lock the bios at.. example 1506mhz @1.28v ?


----------



## QueenZ77

@Mr-Dark, I figured as much, guess I'll just have to live my life with a modest OC. Anyway, thanks a ton for the help!! Really appreciate the works you all do for the community.


----------



## ralphi59

Excellent if it s all fine man.
Yes, sorry, 1508 and something around 1.187 if possible ?
You r the best !!!!
Thanks man


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Here are my gpu stats after running heaven and valley unigine.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QueenZ77*
> 
> @Mr-Dark, I figured as much, guess I'll just have to live my life with a modest OC. Anyway, thanks a ton for the help!! Really appreciate the works you all do for the community.


hhehehe, bro its the luck all the time.. I'm with you as i loss the silicon all the time on the cpu's.. but on gpu's i got +70% ASIC all the time








Quote:


> Excellent if it s all fine man.
> Yes, sorry, 1508 and something around 1.187 if possible ?
> You r the best !!!!
> Thanks man


Sure, here yo go bro

xtremegaming----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory clock & 1.187v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Here are my gpu stats after running heaven and valley unigine.


Sound good bro


----------



## ralphi59

Thank you very much man.
Merci beaucoup mec.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I see the green power perfcap in sub-zero378's screenshot. Looks like the old SC power bug I had.


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark if you get a chance 1.275V on this








It doesn't seem i'm getting it right , still crashes around 1582








Thanx

1557.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Hika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like its the limit for that card.. my Strix 980 Ti stop at 1430mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to drop it 13mhz and try again ?
> Nice, sound like you know how that work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Honestly if 1.25v not enough for 1506mhz, its not worth to push more for another 13mhz.. sound like you're at the limit for that card.. its known issue on Maxwell card's, once you hit the limit nothing can help to pass that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try 1480mhz ?
> Hey bro
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Zotac980Ti------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v &higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> if you can keep it under 80c, we can push the voltage farther to 1.28v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that! now use any OC software to push it farther until it crash.. i think your bios at 1.250v right ? btw up to 1.28v or 1.312v (aggressive fan curve needed ) is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.. Give this a try
> 
> Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that card is voltage locked to 1.212v, but as the ASIC very good. I think it will be fine at 1506mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro, all fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To disable the throttle, I need a specific clock/voltage to lock the bios at.. example 1506mhz @1.28v ?


Thanks!

I Will try this after work.


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> give this a try
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v &higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> if you can keep it under 80c, we can push the voltage farther to 1.28v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that! now use any OC software to push it farther until it crash.. i think your bios at 1.250v right ? btw up to 1.28v or 1.312v (aggressive fan curve needed ) is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.. Give this a try
> 
> Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that card is voltage locked to 1.212v, but as the ASIC very good. I think it will be fine at 1506mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro, all fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To disable the throttle, I need a specific clock/voltage to lock the bios at.. example 1506mhz @1.28v ?


The asus strix is crashing in benchmarks. Seems close to stable no major graphical problems just some tearing, and splash of the wrong color sometimes red or blue hard to explain


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I see the green power perfcap in sub-zero378's screenshot. Looks like the old SC power bug I had.


Yea, i see that but its not a problem.. some card has that..








Quote:


> Mr_Dark if you get a chance 1.275V on this thumb.gif
> It doesn't seem i'm getting it right , still crashes around 1582 rolleyes.gif
> Thanx 1557.zip 137k .zip file


Here yo go

1557---1.275v.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Thanks!
> 
> I Will try this after work.


Sure, good luck








Quote:


> The asus strix is crashing in benchmarks. Seems close to stable no major graphical problems just some tearing, and splash of the wrong color sometimes red or blue hard to explain


try -13mhz and report back ? its shame on Asus to lock the voltage at 1.212v..


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> try -13mhz and report back ? its shame on Asus to lock the voltage at 1.212v..


It truely is shame on them. passes benchmarks at -13mhz temps are over 80c. looks like around 1450 is this cards top before exceeding 80c.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think my dram is dual channel, there are only 4 dimm slots on the mobo.


Assuming you are talking about the MB in your sig (Asus Maixmus VIII Hero Alpha) it is only dual channel according to the specs on the Asus website. You really should not see that much of a difference in comparison to quad channel. In fact as I have heard and some have reported same on here that Dual channel sometimes performs better than Quad channel RAM. "Quad" just sounds so much cooler than "Dual".... lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> In the context in which he was speaking ram and memory are not the same. He was speaking of gpu memory hence why I used the word ram to differentiate as in CPU ram


Yeah I see that now....lol, my bad!


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Reporting back with the gtx 970 currently i have it overclocked at 1607mhz core 4000mhz mem runs stable temps don't exceed 75C. The card crashed at 1625mhz core 4000mhz mem.


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Thanx dude , still crashes @ 1.275V higher than 1557MHz . 1557+4005 @ 1.250V seems to be Most stable for 24/7 OC










1557.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Hika

Mr Dark,
Im really really happy with the bios you create for me.
i was really unhappy with this card, but thanks to you seems like a new card.

I really want to donate some money, you have an paypal account ?

You deserve more credit here.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> It truely is shame on them. passes benchmarks at -13mhz temps are over 80c. looks like around 1450 is this cards top before exceeding 80c.


Wow, that card is very bad... stupid Strix cooler and the voltage limit









let me know the max stable setting for yo so i can adjust the bios again








Quote:


> Reporting back with the gtx 970 currently i have it overclocked at 1607mhz core 4000mhz mem runs stable temps don't exceed 75C. The card crashed at 1625mhz core 4000mhz mem.


Oops! Your card love my bios ?








Quote:


> @Mr_Dark
> Thanx dude , still crashes @ 1.275V higher than 1557MHz . 1557+4005 @ 1.250V seems to be Most stable for 24/7 OC thumb.gif


Its the wall bro, once you hit that nothing can help to pass








Quote:


> Mr Dark,
> Im really really happy with the bios you create for me.
> i was really unhappy with this card, but thanks to you seems like a new card.
> 
> I really want to donate some money, you have an paypal account ?
> 
> You deserve more credit here


Glad to hear that bro, its all my pleasure.. enjoy it


----------



## 6u4rdi4n

Great work Mr-Dark, keep it up!

I my card gave me big trouble overclocking. No matter how little, the drivers would crash or the pc freeze. Getting the temps lower when I got it on water, it boosted a bit higher, but still trouble trying to push it further. The bios you modded with power limit lifted and the voltage increased really helped. I managed to push it to 1557mhz core and 8ghz on memory. Might be able to push it further, but I guess it's good enough. Im talking about a EVGA GTX 980 Ti Sc+ fyi.

Thanks a lot. What you are doing is great for the community!


----------



## Jasselito

Hi again Mr-Dark! The bios you made me worked well but I'm such a FPS whore that I went back to my old bios (which you also created) with bigger clocks. I was wondering tho if there is a chance that you can put custom fan curve on this bios? Same clocks and everything just a custom fan curve so I can throw EVGA preicision X away









The fan curve could be like this:
35 temp = 30%
40 temp = 35%
45 temp = 40%
50 temp = 60%
60 temp = 75%
70 temp = 100%
Or like you think is the best. I would like the card to be silent above temps when I'm just being idle, surfing around and watching streams. When I'm gaming I don't really mind the noise so you can turn it up as much as you think is the best







I just want it to be cooled haha!









Bios file: http://www.megafileupload.com/jc1n/Jasselito_EVGAGTX97bios.rom
As always; Thanks in advance you awesome human being! You've helped me and saved me a lot of times. Cheers my friend!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6u4rdi4n*
> 
> Great work Mr-Dark, keep it up!
> 
> I my card gave me big trouble overclocking. No matter how little, the drivers would crash or the pc freeze. Getting the temps lower when I got it on water, it boosted a bit higher, but still trouble trying to push it further. The bios you modded with power limit lifted and the voltage increased really helped. I managed to push it to 1557mhz core and 8ghz on memory. Might be able to push it further, but I guess it's good enough. Im talking about a EVGA GTX 980 Ti Sc+ fyi.
> 
> Thanks a lot. What you are doing is great for the community!


Glad to hear that bro, Enjoy it








Quote:


> Hi again Mr-Dark! The bios you made me worked well but I'm such a FPS whore that I went back to my old bios (which you also created) with bigger clocks. I was wondering tho if there is a chance that you can put custom fan curve on this bios? Same clocks and everything just a custom fan curve so I can throw EVGA preicision X away tongue.gif
> 
> The fan curve could be like this:
> 35 temp = 30%
> 40 temp = 35%
> 45 temp = 40%
> 50 temp = 60%
> 60 temp = 75%
> 70 temp = 100%
> Or like you think is the best. I would like the card to be silent above temps when I'm just being idle, surfing around and watching streams. When I'm gaming I don't really mind the noise so you can turn it up as much as you think is the best tongue.gif I just want it to be cooled haha! biggrin.gif
> 
> Bios file: http://www.megafileupload.com/jc1n/Jasselito_EVGAGTX97bios.rom
> As always; Thanks in advance you awesome human being! You've helped me and saved me a lot of times. Cheers my friend!


Hey bro

Sure, here yo go

Jasselito_EVGAGTX97bios----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


You can throw PX away now


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Wow, that card is very bad... stupid Strix cooler and the voltage limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know the max stable setting for yo so i can adjust the bios again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Your card love my bios ?


Im confused how killerbee is getting a higher firestrike score yet my card is clocked higher. but for the gtx 970 i think it needs more volts to get above 1600core.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Im confused how killerbee is getting a higher firestrike score yet my card is clocked higher. but for the gtx 970 i think it needs more volts to get above 1600core.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Im confused how killerbee is getting a higher firestrike score yet my card is clocked higher. but for the gtx 970 i think it needs more volts to get above 1600core.


Your 980 clocked higher? Also dont check the whole score just Graphics , mine is around 16700-16800


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Your 980 clocked higher? Also dont check the whole score just Graphics , mine is around 16700-16800


Yea, disreguard i thought u had a 970 pays to read.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Yea, disreguard i thought u had a 970 pays to read.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6502166
single 970^^^^^
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11380678
970 SLI^^^^^


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6502166
> single 970^^^^^
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11380678
> 970 SLI^^^^^


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6502166/fs/7867788/fs/7863992


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Madmaxneo

This is my highest FS score achieved with the bios @DeathAngel74 modded for me. I did it during that Fanboy competition.

This is on my GTX 980


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nice!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nice!


You should be proud, it was the highest FS score for a single GTX 980 in the competition!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I am, but you did all the work after I modded the bios.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Bw-E on ebay now..



look sexy as hell..









can't wait this and 2 Pascal card's for my next Rig


----------



## Sub-Zero378

GM204--------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)dark can you modify the bios for 1557 core and 4215mhz memory clock


----------



## ralphi59

Hi mr Dark.
Always fine ?
Can you tweak my stock bios please ?
1506 1.212 no throttle man ?
I try To overclock this time !
I ve already find my lowest possible
1506 1.15 game stable for hours.
Thank again man.
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/40880


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Bw-E on ebay now..
> 
> look sexy as hell..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait this and 2 Pascal card's for my next Rig


Only 2 pascal cards? Haha I mean with the 20+ cores and extra pcie lanes its prime for tri sli at least


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> GM204--------Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)dark can you modify the bios for 1557 core and 4215mhz memory clock


Here yo go

GM204--1557--4215.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Hi mr Dark.
> Always fine ?
> Can you tweak my stock bios please ?
> 1506 1.212 no throttle man ?
> I try To overclock this time !
> I ve already find my lowest possible
> 1506 1.15 game stable for hours.
> Thank again man.
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/40880


Hey there.. I'm fine









here yo go

xtremegaming---1506--1.212v.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> Only 2 pascal cards? Haha I mean with the 20+ cores and extra pcie lanes its prime for tri sli at least wink.gif


hehehe, who know how much card's dark will own ? if 1080s not enough for 1440p @144hz then a third one needed









I got to much money as i Cancel the wife project for the next 3 year's..lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

HA HA HA! You forgot about 3 kids and mortgage payment.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> HA HA HA! You forgot about 3 kids and mortgage payment.


heheh, I hate kid's.. if one behind me while playing game i will throw from the window


----------



## DeathAngel74

Little brothers will do that, lol. Ruin you from ever wanting kids, rofl. Here if I did that I'd go to jail.......I think they call it child endangerment....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Little brothers will do that, lol. Ruin you from ever wanting kids, rofl. Here if I did that I'd go to jail.......I think they call it child endangerment....


Heheh, its my Kid if i throw no one ask why here


----------



## ralphi59

Thank s bro !!!


----------



## ralphi59

I think i have not enough volt for 1558
Can you modify my stock with no throttle and 1506 1.25 please ?
Thank s


----------



## ShadowC

Hey Dark.

Can you set this bios so i can use max of volt and and max of the other things, without setting anything up?

I mean i want the core and the mem to be stock so i can OC them myself and the power limit and volt unlocked so i can set them to what is nessesary.

I hope that its works to do that.

Evga980TiOriginalBios.zip 147k .zip file


Tnx man...


----------



## Dwofzz

MR. Dark
Would you change anything in this one? Would like to see if I could squeeze out some more performance

Gm200Dwofzz.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> HA HA HA! You forgot about 3 kids and mortgage payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheh, I hate kid's.. if one behind me while playing game i will throw from the window
Click to expand...

And to think if you charged even .99c to modify a bios you would be rolling in dough haha. Others take note to the kindness of this man lol even if he does want to throw kids from the window


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> I think i have not enough volt for 1558
> Can you modify my stock with no throttle and 1506 1.25 please ?
> Thank s


Upload the bios i gave to yo so i can help, you see how much bios's here








Quote:


> Hey Dark.
> 
> Can you set this bios so i can use max of volt and and max of the other things, without setting anything up?
> 
> I mean i want the core and the mem to be stock so i can OC them myself and the power limit and volt unlocked so i can set them to what is nessesary.
> 
> I hope that its works to do that.
> 
> Evga980TiOriginalBios.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Tnx man...


Hey there

I need specific voltage to lock the bios at, as that a part from the No throttle fix









Quote:


> MR. Dark
> Would you change anything in this one? Would like to see if I could squeeze out some more performance
> Gm200Dwofzz.zip 146k


Yes, try this one with boost off and reasonable TDP limit..

GM200---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push it farther until yo crash..

by the way which card is that ? Classy ? if yes you can push the voltage farther from Evga Classy Tool so you can push the card more..









Quote:


> And to think if you charged even .99c to modify a bios you would be rolling in dough haha. Others take note to the kindness of this man lol even if he does want to throw kids from the window


Hehehe, thanks bro.. I'm really enjoying this forums.. good people here.. not like old forums i work with..lol


----------



## ralphi59

Story
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/40880
1558 1.250 no throttle please


----------



## ralphi59

After that i leave you !!!!
Thank s man


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Story
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/40880
> 1558 1.250 no throttle please


Here yo go

xtremegaming------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core 1557mhz & 1.250v & higher TDP & no throttle








Quote:


> After that i leave you !!!!
> Thank s man


No need, you're welcome bro


----------



## ralphi59

Awesome
Big Thanks.


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark can you make a 1.312V for me plz








Gonna try and beat that 16K Graphics score










1570.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## zetoor85

think i edit a fan curve my self that works







, flashed it, and i have 19% at idle & load works like a charm to!


----------



## asdkj1740

pascal is coming, seems that gigabyte xtreme series is pretty good in cooling and noise performance and overclocking with custom bios.
which model of card would you guys pick for pascal? what aspects you would consider for like overclock(actual max level of performance)?
msi gaming; msi lighting; gigabyte g1; gigabyte xtreme; galax exoc; galax hof; asus matrix; asus strix; zotac amp extreme; palit jetstream; inno3d ichill, evga ssc; evga classified, etc.


----------



## ShadowC

Hey Dark.

Could you just raise the power limit and then set it to 1.230v and i will try it and see if its enough









Tnx

Evga980TiOriginalBios.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> pascal is coming, seems that gigabyte xtreme series is pretty good in cooling and noise performance and overclocking with custom bios.
> which model of card would you guys pick for pascal? what aspects you would consider for like overclock(actual max level of performance)?
> msi gaming; msi lighting; gigabyte g1; gigabyte xtreme; galax exoc; galax hof; asus matrix; asus strix; zotac amp extreme; palit jetstream; inno3d ichill, etc.


From what they have said before it is more of a silicon lottery than anything. Though they have mentioned that cards that usually have a 2x8 or a 2x6 power connection are a good indication that they will OC better. But I will reiterate it still comes down to the silicon lottery. I have an EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 that OC's awesomely and is very quiet along with cools well. Though not as good as a watercooled card!


----------



## NeutroxFoxy

Hey Dark,

This is my bios stock of my 980Ti Jetstream, i would like to unlock the voltage to 1.27v. Whit this bios i reached 2800 in heaven benchmark but i can do more with a good custom bios. Can you do something for try to reach 2900 in heaven?

980TiPalitStock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> From what they have said before it is more of a silicon lottery than anything. Though they have mentioned that cards that usually have a 2x8 or a 2x6 power connection are a good indication that they will OC better. But I will reiterate it still comes down to the silicon lottery. I have an EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 that OC's awesomely and is very quiet along with cools well. Though not as good as a watercooled card!


of course, i mean the current models can be a good reference. something that is suck now is likely to be suck again.
i hate evga acx cooler and nvidia stock cooler, but it is true that evga ssc is a great card: dual bios setting, more phases than before matching the general non-ref pcb level.
i dont think sc from evga is a good model because it is not using a upgraded pcb, only the upgraded pcb of evga should be considered.


----------



## DeathAngel74

970 SC did suck....Less power phases and green pwr perfcap, no matter what I changed in the BIOS.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 970 SC did suck....Less power phases and green pwr perfcap, no matter what I changed in the BIOS.


its a reference pcb indeed, and reference pcb and cooler both suck at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 970 SC did suck....Less power phases and green pwr perfcap, no matter what I changed in the BIOS.


hopefully this time evga would directly use "upgraded" pcb in june.....
this upgraded level is not a upgraded level that is superior than other models but just a generally non-ref level....only the dual bios setting is really an upgrade


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> of course, i mean the current models can be a good reference. something that is suck now is likely to be suck again.
> i hate evga acx cooler and nvidia stock cooler, but it is true that evga ssc is a great card: dual bios setting, more phases than before matching the general non-ref pcb level.
> i dont think sc from evga is a good model because it is not using a upgraded pcb, only the upgraded pcb of evga should be considered.


I am not sure what you mean by not a good model but my card is awesome as I have stated. No problems whatsoever, so far. Is there something I should be looking out for?
I like the ACX 2.0 card. It is really quiet until you get up to about 85% or higher in fan speed, then it screams.
For myself, I will probably buy EVGA again, unless I can find a better deal on a 1080 when they come out. If I could find a good card that has blue accents and maybe even one that comes with a waterblock I may get that. I hope that one of the first 1080 models EVGA releases will have a waterblock on it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was referring to the 970 SC vs. 970 SSC+ or FTW+. I made the mistake of buying a "SSC" from Best Buy, which in reality was a ****ty SC rebadge. Bad power delivery, perfcaps, etc.


----------



## D3XXX

Hi Mr. Dark,

My friend would like to OC the memory and get rid of throttling on his GTX 970M; obviously there are serious thermal constraints that full cards do not have, but we were also wondering if this was still possible the way it is with other maxwell cards.

If it is, we were wondering if you might OC it conservatively, using your expertise (not to make you liable in any way shape or form!!), to decide what a good starting point might be and to iron it out from there.

Thank you for your time and consideration!

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## scotto8888

default.zip 153k .zip file


Hey Mr Dark. I am fairly new to the modding scene and I've been having some major issues with my 980 TI, and the one prior. GPU usage stays very low in most games, as does the core + mem clocks. I'm assuming by getting rid of boost, the p0 power state of the card stays at the modded bios clocks? As in, if I use your custom bios, my card will stay 1400+ MHz at all times? Or just under the p0 state? In certain games my GPU usage is extremely erratic, and the core will go from 800 MHz to 1400+ then back down all over the place causing major FPS issues. I just want to get a stable FPS in all of my games, not the crazy highs and crazy lows. I am going to assume a modded BIOS will solve that problem? I have tried a few different custom BIOS with higher TDP, higher voltage, and clocks etc. They all cause crashes and major artifacts. Highest clocks I've gotten so far without any kind of artifacting is sadly 1420 core 3800 memory. I have the MSI 980 TI 6g that everyone RAVES about, but it has a very poor ASIC quality of 69.9%. It so far has not taken well at all to any modded BIOS. I am not sure why. I also do not know if it cannot handle higher voltage, or what the problem is. All I know is I get massive instability while gaming.

Can you help me out? I have attached my BIOS. If boost is why it goes from 1100-1400 and then down and up and down again, please remove that. I am kinda new, hope you can help.


----------



## D3XXX

Which games are you getting frame issues in? Just a thought, but if they are Quake based games like CS:GO or CoD they are going to be highly CPU bound, and will perform very poorly with an AMD cpu.

If it's newer games running frostbyte or what not then nevermind.


----------



## Ervean

Hello

I have one question. Why gpu-z is showing 1.275 V with 1.281 voltage set in BIOS ?



Can you check my BIOS and fix it if possible?

GM204MSI970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ervean*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have one question. Why gpu-z is showing 1.275 V with 1.281 voltage set in BIOS ?
> 
> Can you check my BIOS and fix it if possible?


There is no problem. GPUz and other software only read up to 1.275 so anything over that will still read 1.275


----------



## DeathAngel74

Software doesn't read past 1.275v. The only way to read past it is a digital multimeter.
Ninja'd


----------



## Ervean

Thanks for help


----------



## scotto8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Which games are you getting frame issues in? Just a thought, but if they are Quake based games like CS:GO or CoD they are going to be highly CPU bound, and will perform very poorly with an AMD cpu.
> 
> If it's newer games running frostbyte or what not then nevermind.


I'm assuming this was directed at me...
I have a 4690k 'under water' OC'd to 4.7GHz

But yes, the main game I have issues in in CS:GO. H1z1 as well, but thats to be expected considering it's still so 'alpha'
Nonetheless, my GPU usage almost never goes above 50% consistently. It fluctuates wildly.


----------



## D3XXX

Hi Mr.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotto8888*
> 
> I'm assuming this was directed at me...
> I have a 4690k 'under water' OC'd to 4.7GHz
> 
> But yes, the main game I have issues in in CS:GO. H1z1 as well, but thats to be expected considering it's still so 'alpha'
> Nonetheless, my GPU usage almost never goes above 50% consistently. It fluctuates wildly.


Yeah it was, hence the quotation.

CS:GO is not going to push your gpu very far, regardless of what you try, it's the fact it's based on the Quake 1 engine.

Mat_queue_mode 2 can help, you can experiment with -threads 4 in launch options, if mat_queue_mode 2 works, you can put it in launch options using +mat_queue_mode 2 (yes, + , and not - as it's a cvar, not a launch options, it's another way of doing an autoexec)

make sure "maximum pre-rendered frames" is set to 1 in NVDIA control panel.

fps_max 0 will unlock the engine, although it's largely unstable and IME worse than stock fps_max 300.


----------



## Vaulurus

Createit.zip 138k .zip file


Here's my BIOS. Pls help for Stable OC.

Card: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Which games are you getting frame issues in? Just a thought, but if they are Quake based games like CS:GO or CoD they are going to be highly CPU bound, and will perform very poorly with an AMD cpu.
> 
> If it's newer games running frostbyte or what not then nevermind.


Strange, my FPS on my 8350 and my 4670k are pretty identical with CSGO etc...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark can you make a 1.312V for me plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try and beat that 16K Graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1570.zip 137k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

1570---1.312v.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> gigaxtreme1255.zip 145k .zip file
> 
> Hello Mr-dark smile.gif can you edit an bios we setup some time ago?
> set boost to 1570mhz, settle ram back to 7800mhz thumb.gif & can you make fan profile, so the fans is allways on ( 19% use ) @ 35 degress = 19% / 40 degress = 30% / 50degress = 45% / and then 65degress = 60% / 90 degress = 100%
> would solve my fan issue to, my card run to 59 degress,and fans start to tick, so i have to manual start my fan profile in msi AB biggrin.gif
> 
> anyways, thanks from zetoor smile.gif
> 
> PS here is SS of my fan curve in AB i use smile.gif


Hey bro

sure, here yo go

gigaxtreme-1569-7800-fan-curve.zip 146k .zip file


match what you want 99%








Quote:


> pascal is coming, seems that gigabyte xtreme series is pretty good in cooling and noise performance and overclocking with custom bios.
> which model of card would you guys pick for pascal? what aspects you would consider for like overclock(actual max level of performance)?
> msi gaming; msi lighting; gigabyte g1; gigabyte xtreme; galax exoc; galax hof; asus matrix; asus strix; zotac amp extreme; palit jetstream; inno3d ichill, evga ssc; evga classified, etc.


the G1 and the Xtreme is very nice.. normal price for Xtreme card.. for me i will go with MSI Gaming so i can use my G10 mod








Quote:


> Hey Dark.
> 
> Could you just raise the power limit and then set it to 1.230v and i will try it and see if its enough smile.gif
> 
> Tnx
> 
> Evga980TiOriginalBios.zip 147k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

Evga980T----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.23v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Hey Dark,
> 
> This is my bios stock of my 980Ti Jetstream, i would like to unlock the voltage to 1.27v. Whit this bios i reached 2800 in heaven benchmark but i can do more with a good custom bios. Can you do something for try to reach 2900 in heaven?
> 
> 980TiPalitStock.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

Give this a try

980TiPalit----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> its a reference pcb indeed, and reference pcb and cooler both suck at all.


the Reference pcb not the problem at all.. 970 has no reference pcb.. its 980 pcb but with 970 gpu... its more than enough for any OC but Evga ser internal limit for the SC & SSC to limit the OC ability.. if you want good limit you should pay extra for the FTW version








Quote:


> Hi Mr. Dark,
> 
> My friend would like to OC the memory and get rid of throttling on his GTX 970M; obviously there are serious thermal constraints that full cards do not have, but we were also wondering if this was still possible the way it is with other maxwell cards.
> 
> If it is, we were wondering if you might OC it conservatively, using your expertise (not to make you liable in any way shape or form!!), to decide what a good starting point might be and to iron it out from there.
> 
> Thank you for your time and consideration! GM204.zip 138k .zip file


Hello

I need a screenshot from gpu-z under load so i know the core clock under load so i can help








Quote:


> default.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> Hey Mr Dark. I am fairly new to the modding scene and I've been having some major issues with my 980 TI, and the one prior. GPU usage stays very low in most games, as does the core + mem clocks. I'm assuming by getting rid of boost, the p0 power state of the card stays at the modded bios clocks? As in, if I use your custom bios, my card will stay 1400+ MHz at all times? Or just under the p0 state? In certain games my GPU usage is extremely erratic, and the core will go from 800 MHz to 1400+ then back down all over the place causing major FPS issues. I just want to get a stable FPS in all of my games, not the crazy highs and crazy lows. I am going to assume a modded BIOS will solve that problem? I have tried a few different custom BIOS with higher TDP, higher voltage, and clocks etc. They all cause crashes and major artifacts. Highest clocks I've gotten so far without any kind of artifacting is sadly 1420 core 3800 memory. I have the MSI 980 TI 6g that everyone RAVES about, but it has a very poor ASIC quality of 69.9%. It so far has not taken well at all to any modded BIOS. I am not sure why. I also do not know if it cannot handle higher voltage, or what the problem is. All I know is I get massive instability while gaming.
> 
> Can you help me out? I have attached my BIOS. If boost is why it goes from 1100-1400 and then down and up and down again, please remove that. I am kinda new, hope you can help.


Hello there

My bios can help a little on that, but keep in mind the driver force the card to the clock profile.. if the game/App don't need all gpu power the driver will force the card to lower the clock..

also the card still idle at low clock as normal.. give this a try

MSI980Ti-----Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Dark.zip (153k. zip file)

Core clock 1430mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.22v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> There is no problem. GPUz and other software only read up to 1.275 so anything over that will still read 1.275 wink.gif


+1








Quote:


> Vaulurus
> 
> Joined: Apr 2016
> Post: 1
> Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)
> 
> Createit.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> Here's my BIOS. Pls help for Stable OC.
> 
> Card: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G


Give this a try

MSI970---Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Thank you


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> Thank you


+1 ^^^
Perfect example that ASIC % means nothing! Well, most of the time. Good stuff!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> +1 ^^^
> Perfect example that ASIC % means nothing! Well, most of the time. Good stuff!


Indeed thnx








That was the idea , to prove ASIC is some***** else


----------



## DeathAngel74

One of mine is 67.9%. I think its all BS. If you know what you're doing....You're the boss, the card is the slave, lol!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> One of mine is 67.9%. I think its all BS. If you know what you're doing....You're the boss, the card is the slave, lol!


LOL mine has seen it all , but i treat it well


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Strange, my FPS on my 8350 and my 4670k are pretty identical with CSGO etc...


Well, they have patched it to run much better on AMD at some point in the not so distant past, but IPC power still matters.

Not sure what clock speeds you're running them on, but any i5/i7 will mop the floor with AMD when it comes to quake engine games, although we are approaching the point of even AMD chips being passable.

https://gyazo.com/177c9dafd2c31e9bf276de29d56af7b2



not sure why my multithreaded benching is so low, although I have been mucking around with settings lately. Usually it's about 111% vs 100 4 ghz 4790k single threopaded and 490% vs 400 multithreaded vs 4 ghz 4790k
It's a 4790K @ 5ghz core and 4.5 ghz uncore although I have been playing around a lot with it lately trying to get cache and core higher w/ limited success.

TL;DR: Ocing will dramatically increase FPS to a point, after that you have to add on 8x MSAA and 8X SSAA which will net you about the same fps if your graphics are up to snuff but beyond 300 fps static it's only eye candy that can be added


----------



## D3XXX

anyone else have issues w/ this site and Edge? Just as a side note?

Getting random KB delay and etc. Only seen it on this site.


----------



## NeutroxFoxy

Hi Dark,

I want to know if possible reach 1.30 of voltage with your bios? can you try?

980TiDark.zip 152k .zip file


Cuz i want to reach 1600Mhz with stock cooler, i reached 1585Mhz @1.2740v and 4200Mhz with memory.


----------



## Vaulurus

Thank's Mr.Dark,

I will try it when I'm home and tell you how's it going.

Sent from my Smartphone.


----------



## Sphere07

I had to drop down to 1493 / 4001 MHz because of crashing issues with Ark Survival Evolved. Got a few deaths from that game due to video driver crashing.


----------



## asdkj1740

after installing 120mm aio to my 970, i have earned 30mhz more for the gpu clock to 1570mhz for stable gaming without any problem given the same voltage at 1.26v like before.
temp has dropped from 85c to 50c with a cheap 120mm aio (about $30usd), fan for that aio is just running at 1500rpm.
in the past with the stock air cooler, 1545mhz is too high for gaming because there will be some little shining problems during gaming.
i tried to increase the voltage to 1.28v to see is there any further gain in gpu clock in gaming, but the result is that 1570mhz seems to be the highest stable level for my card like before. any clock speed that higher than 1570mhz would have some little issue.
of course these little issues are not serious and not frequently appeared and almost influenced nothing in gaming, but i just found that meaningless for gaming so i am now use back the 1.26v bios and keep the gpu clock at 1570mhz for gaming.

aio water cooling is impressive, and worth it. gpu temp and fan noise drop very much.

however the problem is that nzxt g10 and corsair hg10 both are overpriced very much..........
i got my gpu mounting kit for the 120mm aio at $4 usd, no fan and heatsink included.
and a ******* important thing that you have to do when you are going to water cooling your gpu is that heatsinks for vram and vrm are a must. and i actually attach the heatsinks on both sides of the vrm and vram but the result is that those heatsinks are still very hot that i cant put my finger on those heatsink for 3 seconds.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> Thank you


Nice!! you broke it finally








Quote:


> Hi Dark,
> 
> I want to know if possible reach 1.30 of voltage with your bios? can you try? 980TiDark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Cuz i want to reach 1600Mhz with stock cooler, i reached 1585Mhz @1.2740v and 4200Mhz with memory.


Sure, here yo go

980Ti---1.312v.zip 152k .zip file


Keep in mind the card still report 1.274v while the effective voltage is 1.31v..
Quote:


> I had to drop down to 1493 / 4001 MHz because of crashing issues with Ark Survival Evolved. Got a few deaths from that game due to video driver crashing.


Some games crash unstable oc easily... I like how Far Cry 4 crash any unstable OC very fast








Quote:


> after installing 120mm aio to my 970, i have earned 30mhz more for the gpu clock to 1570mhz for stable gaming without any problem given the same voltage at 1.26v like before.
> temp has dropped from 85c to 50c with a cheap 120mm aio (about $30usd), fan for that aio is just running at 1500rpm.
> in the past with the stock air cooler, 1545mhz is too high for gaming because there will be some little shining problems during gaming.
> i tried to increase the voltage to 1.28v to see is there any further gain in gpu clock in gaming, but the result is that 1570mhz seems to be the highest stable level for my card like before. any clock speed that higher than 1570mhz would have some little issue.
> of course these little issues are not serious and not frequently appeared and almost influenced nothing in gaming, but i just found that meaningless for gaming so i am now use back the 1.26v bios and keep the gpu clock at 1570mhz for gaming.
> 
> aio water cooling is impressive, and worth it. gpu temp and fan noise drop very much.
> 
> however the problem is that nzxt g10 and corsair hg10 both are overpriced very much..........
> i got my gpu mounting kit for the 120mm aio at $4 usd, no fan and heatsink included.
> and a ******* important thing that you have to do when you are going to water cooling your gpu is that heatsinks for vram and vrm are a must. and i actually attach the heatsinks on both sides of the vrm and vram but the result is that those heatsinks are still very hot that i cant put my finger on those heatsink for 3 seconds.


AIO is very good to keep the core nice and cold at max OC.. but also the VRM need Heatsink and active Airflow to keep them nice and cold..

as i told you before if you can place a fan to push the Air over the PCB you will be fine


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice!! you broke it finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> 980Ti---1.312v.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the card still report 1.274v while the effective voltage is 1.31v..
> Some games crash unstable oc easily... I like how Far Cry 4 crash any unstable OC very fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIO is very good to keep the core nice and cold at max OC.. but also the VRM need Heatsink and active Airflow to keep them nice and cold..
> 
> as i told you before if you can place a fan to push the Air over the PCB you will be fine


seems noctua nf b9 1600rpm is not enough for cooling vrm... both sides of vrm heatsinks are still very very very hot...
i am waiting for noctua nf a9 ~3000rpm ippc version for cooling vrm


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> seems noctua nf b9 1600rpm is not enough for cooling vrm... both sides of vrm heatsinks are still very very very hot...
> i am waiting for noctua nf a9 ~3000rpm ippc version for cooling vrm


Get a jetflo if you're looking for pure CFM, they do run loud at PWM full throttle but will push about 100 CFM


----------



## Nocturney

Hi,
I have the Asus Strix 970 in SLI, (wish I've read the info here before buying..)
I've attached Corsair water coolers to them using the Kraren g10 bracket.

Would love to increase and remove possible limitations, and get some juice squeezed from the cards. Preferably something stable and not overkilled









strix970.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturney*
> 
> Hi,
> I have the Asus Strix 970 in SLI, (wish I've read the info here before buying..)
> I've attached Corsair water coolers to them using the Kraren g10 bracket.
> 
> Would love to increase and remove possible limitations, and get some juice squeezed from the cards. Preferably something stable and not overkilled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strix970.zip 147k .zip file


Hey there

Sure, give this a try

strix970---------Dark.zip 148k .zip file


Dark.zip (148k. zip file)

Core clock 1468mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back & Btw how your VRM temp with G10 ?


----------



## Nocturney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sure, give this a try
> 
> strix970---------Dark.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (148k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back & Btw how your VRM temp with G10 ?


Thank you so much, you're a blessing








I will flash and try it later today.

I've added a fan bracket that blows air directly on the card, usually vrm hangs at about 45-50c on load, 30-35c on idle.
The fans sit just below every card, in a bracket attached to the case's pcie back slot. Didn't add any heatsinks.


----------



## Nocturney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturney*
> 
> Thank you so much, you're a blessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will flash and try it later today.
> 
> I've added a fan bracket that blows air directly on the card, usually vrm hangs at about 45-50c on load, 30-35c on idle.
> The fans sit just below every card, in a bracket attached to the case's pcie back slot. Didn't add any heatsinks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sure, give this a try
> 
> strix970---------Dark.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (148k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back & Btw how your VRM temp with G10 ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturney*
> 
> Thank you so much, you're a blessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will flash and try it later today.
> 
> I've added a fan bracket that blows air directly on the card, usually vrm hangs at about 45-50c on load, 30-35c on idle.
> The fans sit just below every card, in a bracket attached to the case's pcie back slot. Didn't add any heatsinks.


Bios seems great, no crashes or any visible artifacts.
VRM temp cranked up to 60-70c on load.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturney*
> 
> Thank you so much, you're a blessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will flash and try it later today.
> 
> I've added a fan bracket that blows air directly on the card, usually vrm hangs at about 45-50c on load, 30-35c on idle.
> The fans sit just below every card, in a bracket attached to the case's pcie back slot. Didn't add any heatsinks.


You're welcome bro, btw that a nice improvement on the VRM temp over the crap Strix cooler.. how your core temp now ? < 50c ?
Quote:


> Bios seems great, no crashes or any visible artifacts.
> VRM temp cranked up to 60-70c on load.


Yea, you should be fine.. you can push the core clock farther.. maybe 1506mhz ?


----------



## superkyle1721

New driver released today. Initial testing increased firestrike score 500 points...wow finally a good one.

I tried to find similar testings but here is a comparison of the second most recent driver (left) to the new driver released today (right). Core clocks on CPU are slightly different as I didn't dig through all my results to find the perfect match but is still skewed towards the older driver. Here is my single and SLI results.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8355765/fs/8320409/fs/8355720/fs/8339881#


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> New driver released today. Initial testing increased firestrike score 500 points...wow finally a good one.
> 
> I tried to find similar testings but here is a comparison of the second most recent driver (left) to the new driver released today (right). Core clocks on CPU are slightly different as I didn't dig through all my results to find the perfect match but is still skewed towards the older driver. Here is my single and SLI results.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8355765/fs/8320409/fs/8355720/fs/8339881#


Sound good driver to me.. here is my firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11869459


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> New driver released today. Initial testing increased firestrike score 500 points...wow finally a good one.
> 
> I tried to find similar testings but here is a comparison of the second most recent driver (left) to the new driver released today (right). Core clocks on CPU are slightly different as I didn't dig through all my results to find the perfect match but is still skewed towards the older driver. Here is my single and SLI results.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8355765/fs/8320409/fs/8355720/fs/8339881#
> 
> 
> 
> Sound good driver to me.. here is my firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11869459
Click to expand...

Nice!! Check out the new driver and let me know if the increase is related to the new driver or just a terrible old driver. Judging from results from the green vs red it puts my graphic score back in line with where it should be with those clocks. I really think the results is an effect of the past 4-5 driver releases being pure crap.


----------



## Nocturney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're welcome bro, btw that a nice improvement on the VRM temp over the crap Strix cooler.. how your core temp now ? < 50c ?
> Yea, you should be fine.. you can push the core clock farther.. maybe 1506mhz ?


Looped FireStrike for a while, both cards did not exceed 45c
1506? maybe for next time, I'm totally satisfied with current settings for now









Mostly I'm using a wide 29" 60hz monitor with 2560X1080 resolution,
I needed the extra juice to the gpu's for a 4k TV I hooked to my pc, in order to play Witcher 3 in it's glory.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Nice!! Check out the new driver and let me know if the increase is related to the new driver or just a terrible old driver. Judging from results from the green vs red it puts my graphic score back in line with where it should be with those clocks. I really think the results is an effect of the past 4-5 driver releases being pure crap.


That on the latest driver.. I didn't test the old driver on Firestrike at all








Quote:


> Looped FireStrike for a while, both cards did not exceed 45c
> 1506? maybe for next time, I'm totally satisfied with current settings for now smile.gif
> 
> Mostly I'm using a wide 29" 60hz monitor with 2560X1080 resolution,
> I needed the extra juice to the gpu's for a 4k TV I hooked to my pc, in order to play Witcher 3 in it's glory.


45c is very good for SLI card's... 1450mhz is good with boost off and low temp.. should be enough to play most games


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> New driver released today. Initial testing increased firestrike score 500 points...wow finally a good one.
> 
> I tried to find similar testings but here is a comparison of the second most recent driver (left) to the new driver released today (right). Core clocks on CPU are slightly different as I didn't dig through all my results to find the perfect match but is still skewed towards the older driver. Here is my single and SLI results.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8355765/fs/8320409/fs/8355720/fs/8339881#


I have driver 364.72 which was released on 28 March (just a few days ago). I did a driver check and it says there are no updates for my GPU.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Its over a month old now.


----------



## Sphere07

I am downloading 365.10. It was released on the 5/2/2016.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> I am downloading 365.10. It was released on the 5/2/2016.


This ?


----------



## damiano89187

Hi, can anyone mod my bios of an 980ti strix? I want to oc the card that has an ASIC of 79,6 %, but max oc without mod bios is 1450.
Thanks :0

GM200.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damiano89187*
> 
> Hi, can anyone mod my bios of an 980ti strix? I want to oc the card that has an ASIC of 79,6 %, but max oc without mod bios is 1450.
> Thanks :0
> 
> GM200.zip 153k .zip file


hey there

give this a try

Strix980Ti------Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Dark.zip (153k. zip file)

Core clock 1468mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v.. that's why you're limited at 1450mhz...


----------



## damiano89187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hey there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Strix980Ti------Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (153k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1468mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v.. that's why you're limited at 1450mhz...


are you sure? with other bios tried the voltage went up 1.212 v, sure that is locked?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damiano89187*
> 
> are you sure? with other bios tried the voltage went up 1.212 v, sure that is locked?


1.212v is the max for that card


----------



## Madmaxneo

Ahh, just as I was opening this page I get a message for the new driver....lol.


----------



## damiano89187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damiano89187*
> 
> are you sure? with other bios tried the voltage went up 1.212 v, sure that is locked?


Ok, tried and seems stable, is there any possibilities for 1500?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Ahh, just as I was opening this page I get a message for the new driver....lol.


lol








Quote:


> Ok, tried and seems stable, is there any possibilities for 1500?


You can push it from any OC software


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Its over a month old now.


I take it you figured out there was an update







lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I take it you figured out there was an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


It's not a bad dvr , 365.10 more stable with high OC


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I take it you figured out there was an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad dvr , 365.10 more stable with high OC
Click to expand...

Oh I wasn't saying it was bad. Quite the opposite. The only reason I posted was bc of the better stability and firestrike score.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Oh I wasn't saying it was bad. Quite the opposite. The only reason I posted was bc of the better stability and firestrike score.


Yeap raised mine too by a good 100 points


----------



## DeathAngel74

Any improvements for games in general? Stability, less lag, etc? Besides benchmarks?


----------



## superkyle1721

Haven't had a chance to test but will test a little division tonight and let you know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yeap raised mine too by a good 100 points


My score goes up and down often. I never get even close to the same score when running Firestrike multiple times. So unless I scored 100 over my highest score I would think nothing of it....lol.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> My score goes up and down often. I never get even close to the same score when running Firestrike multiple times. So unless I scored 100 over my highest score I would think nothing of it....lol.


1507+7910+1.225V+340W usual 16262 GS with 365.10 drvr went up to 16365 , multiple times still higher than 364.97 , not a big deal but still better







Haven't tried any games yet .


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yeap raised mine too by a good 100 points
> 
> 
> 
> My score goes up and down often. I never get even close to the same score when running Firestrike multiple times. So unless I scored 100 over my highest score I would think nothing of it....lol.
Click to expand...

I'm getting an average of 300 point boost at same clocks. Single GPU went up nearly 500. After logging into the division set at 4K I notice that there are fewer FPS drops...well maybe not fewer persay but they are not nearly as bed as before. I tried running an overlay but both nzxt cam, evga PX, and shadow play, drop my fire strike score back down by about 200. If I leave that running while gaming I don't notice a single improvement. While turned off it does seem smoother but without having a previous overlay to compare it very well could be placebo so I will not make any definitive statements that the game experience is better with the new driver.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm getting an average of 300 point boost at same clocks. Single GPU went up nearly 500. After logging into the division set at 4K I notice that there are fewer FPS drops...well maybe not fewer persay but they are not nearly as bed as before. I tried running an overlay but both nzxt cam, evga PX, and shadow play, drop my fire strike score back down by about 200. If I leave that running while gaming I don't notice a single improvement. While turned off it does seem smoother but without having a previous overlay to compare it very well could be placebo so I will not make any definitive statements that the game experience is better with the new driver.


Got the Division on sale and after 2 hours kinda dropped it







not a BAD game but a bit borring for me. I think i want to try FC Primal , absolutely loved the 4th FC , and judging by my old GT555 much better performing drivers came in after 7Series was released, this may be the deal for 9Series after Pascal is out


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Got the Division on sale and after 2 hours kinda dropped it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a BAD game but a bit borring for me. I think i want to try FC Primal , absolutely loved the 4th FC , and judging by my old GT555 much better performing drivers came in after 7Series was released, this may be the deal for 9Series after Pascal is out


FC Primal is a pretty good game. The world itself is beautiful and I should take the time to see it more but most of the time I am running around with hunter vision on. I am in the middle of taking Batari on (one of the major bosses). It is a long fight and I had to quit. I hope it saved my game to just before I fought her but after I had to bash down the gates with a woolly mammoth.....

This game is (or should be adult rated) at one point while raiding an enemy camp I was using my hunter vision and I notice two people in a hut doing it doggy style....lol....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> FC Primal is a pretty good game. The world itself is beautiful and I should take the time to see it more but most of the time I am running around with hunter vision on. I am in the middle of taking Batari on (one of the major bosses). It is a long fight and I had to quit. I hope it saved my game to just before I fought her but after I had to bash down the gates with a woolly mammoth.....
> 
> This game is (or should be adult rated) at one point while raiding an enemy camp I was using my hunter vision and I notice two people in a hut doing it doggy style....lol....


LOL ...Yeah i think i found it for 33$ , in 3 weeks when my work nightmare ends i'll deff. get it.
Also might give Battleborn a chance since its the people who made Borderlands


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> FC Primal is a pretty good game. The world itself is beautiful and I should take the time to see it more but most of the time I am running around with hunter vision on. I am in the middle of taking Batari on (one of the major bosses). It is a long fight and I had to quit. I hope it saved my game to just before I fought her but after I had to bash down the gates with a woolly mammoth.....
> 
> This game is (or should be adult rated) at one point while raiding an enemy camp I was using my hunter vision and I notice two people in a hut doing it doggy style....lol....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ...Yeah i think i found it for 33$ , in 3 weeks when my work nightmare ends i'll deff. get it.
> Also might give Battleborn a chance since its the people who made Borderlands
Click to expand...

Yup waiting for it to hit $25. Loved the 4th but I'm not the midnight release type of guy. I like to buy late and save for more hardware









On a different note does a FPS overlay exist that doesn't hamper performance at all? It seems like it should be easy to do but FRAPS, and all the others mentioned seem to decrease performance more than I feel it is worth.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yup waiting for it to hit $25. Loved the 4th but I'm not the midnight release type of guy. I like to buy late and save for more hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note does a FPS overlay exist that doesn't hamper performance at all? It seems like it should be easy to do but FRAPS, and all the others mentioned seem to decrease performance more than I feel it is worth.


Used AB, FRAPS,GFE,PresisionX,CAM, STEAM Counter and still stuck with Afterburner , meets my needs and havent noticed anything weird








And check this out







https://www.g2a.com/far-cry-primal-uplay-key-global.html


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Used AB, FRAPS,GFE,PresisionX,CAM, STEAM Counter and still stuck with Afterburner , meets my needs and havent noticed anything weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.g2a.com/far-cry-primal-uplay-key-global.html


Tried AB also. For example close all monitoring software etc. run a firestrike run. Turn on AB and overlay and run again. How much does your score drop?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Tried AB also. For example close all monitoring software etc. run a firestrike run. Turn on AB and overlay and run again. How much does your score drop?


Not gonna lie , never cheked







will try tomorrow when home. But i have CAM runing at all times , not the FPS counter just to controll fans and yes i can say no difference


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Not gonna lie , never cheked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try tomorrow when home. But i have CAM runing at all times , not the FPS counter just to controll fans and yes i can say no difference


Will be interested in the result. I haven't checked just can running in the background but did find the overlay dropped it quite a bit. Try it with cam shut down and afterburner shut down then with AB and CAM running. The difference for me was 3-400 points averaged over 3 runs


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Will be interested in the result. I haven't checked just can running in the background but did find the overlay dropped it quite a bit. Try it with cam shut down and afterburner shut down then with AB and CAM running. The difference for me was 3-400 points averaged over 3 runs


Thats what i was saying , CAM is on at all times but to be exact i have tried today with it OFF trying out new bios and absolutely no difference except GPU temps went up from 42 to 45 degrees with CAM off. Will deff. let you know about Afterburner runs


----------



## superkyle1721

The new driver got me playing with firestrike again. Bumped CPU back up to max stable at 1.44V and Ran some runs. Almost broke the 27K mark. plan to Bump the bios up a notch and I think I can have it









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8359339

Now that is a solid run!!! And its Game stable


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thats what i was saying , CAM is on at all times but to be exact i have tried today with it OFF trying out new bios and absolutely no difference except GPU temps went up from 42 to 45 degrees with CAM off. Will deff. let you know about Afterburner runs


I have a CAM, it didn't work so I contacted NZXT and they sent me a replacement that I got today, that was fast. I may have time to put it in tomorrow. If it works it will be the first time I have used one. I do not think I can use this with my GPU fans. Is it possible? TBH I just really need to get my waterblock all set up. Then I will put this bios to the test....lol.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have a CAM, it didn't work so I contacted NZXT and they sent me a replacement that I got today, that was fast. I may have time to put it in tomorrow. If it works it will be the first time I have used one. I do not think I can use this with my GPU fans. Is it possible? TBH I just really need to get my waterblock all set up. Then I will put this bios to the test....lol.


Any 6 3PIN fans can be controlled, my 3 front fans are Mobo BIOS controlled manually , one on top and two 120mm for both radiators are from CAM set 65% to 40 degrees and 100% @ 65 degrees


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thats what i was saying , CAM is on at all times but to be exact i have tried today with it OFF trying out new bios and absolutely no difference except GPU temps went up from 42 to 45 degrees with CAM off. Will deff. let you know about Afterburner runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CAM, it didn't work so I contacted NZXT and they sent me a replacement that I got today, that was fast. I may have time to put it in tomorrow. If it works it will be the first time I have used one. I do not think I can use this with my GPU fans. Is it possible? TBH I just really need to get my waterblock all set up. Then I will put this bios to the test....lol.
Click to expand...

What do you mean you have a cam? Cam is the software that is used to monitor your system and control other nzxt products such as kraken, grid+,hue+


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What do you mean you have a cam? Cam is the software that is used to monitor your system and control other nzxt products such as kraken, grid+,hue+


CAM software has an option to monitor FPS Temps and usage GPU, CPU On Screen




LOL i'm outta plce for this one








Nevermind this comment


----------



## superkyle1721

Yeah I know what it is I was confused bc he said they sent him a replacement "cam"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I know what it is I was confused bc he said they sent him a replacement "cam"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he meant NZXT GRID+ fan controller


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I know what it is I was confused bc he said they sent him a replacement "cam"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oops I meant the GRID+ V2.....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> oops I meant the GRID+ V2.....


One of these


----------



## KillerBee33

If this is what most of us think is " it's freaking COOL"












5min.30 sec.


----------



## bigaza2151

My 980ti idles at around 50-52 degrees, when i google it its actually common when u have multiple monitors hooked up, would throwing in custom bios fix that?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## damiano89187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can push it from any OC software


Ok, no way to get 1500 with locked voltage, arrived at 7900 with memory without artefact. Thank you


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Tried AB also. For example close all monitoring software etc. run a firestrike run. Turn on AB and overlay and run again. How much does your score drop?


Almost no difference , but even if i run with or without AB 3 times in a row scores are slightly different
NO AB

AB ON


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I think he meant NZXT GRID+ fan controller


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> oops I meant the GRID+ V2.....


Silverstone has a really cheap fan splitter that works excellently. Only downside is it has one "sensing port" that is then relayed to the others (8 PWM fans supported total)so if you use any fan software like say Asus suite 3 they evidently all need to be identical for control to be meaningful to all of them. PWM and doubled sided 3m velcro tape, about half the size of a credit card and needs one Sata power connector. Velcro tape makes adjustments super easy and extremely low profile. Just my 2c.

Btw Nice scores KillerBee.

Do you mind how much I ask your water system total costs (including water blocks).

For my next build I'm going to realise that up to 1200 CFM might be fine for the winter but I'm gonna have to downclock everything this summer... Already Getting too warm, not the components mind you, me haha.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Tried AB also. For example close all monitoring software etc. run a firestrike run. Turn on AB and overlay and run again. How much does your score drop?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost no difference , but even if i run with or without AB 3 times in a row scores are slightly different
> NO AB
> 
> AB ON
Click to expand...

I don't mean just turn it on I mean use the screen overlay feature to display the FPS while running the benchmark


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't mean just turn it on I mean use the screen overlay feature to display the FPS while running the benchmark


LOL its the only reason i have it installed








yes it was running FPS ,GPU,CPU Usage,Clock and bunch of other counters.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3XXX*
> 
> Silverstone has a really cheap fan splitter that works excellently. Only downside is it has one "sensing port" that is then relayed to the others (8 PWM fans supported total)so if you use any fan software like say Asus suite 3 they evidently all need to be identical for control to be meaningful to all of them. PWM and doubled sided 3m velcro tape, about half the size of a credit card and needs one Sata power connector. Velcro tape makes adjustments super easy and extremely low profile. Just my 2c.
> 
> Btw Nice scores KillerBee.
> 
> Do you mind how much I ask your water system total costs (including water blocks).
> 
> For my next build I'm going to realise that up to 1200 CFM might be fine for the winter but I'm gonna have to downclock everything this summer... Already Getting too warm, not the components mind you, me haha.


No waterblocks here , evga Hybrid Kit $74


----------



## D3XXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> No waterblocks here , evga Hybrid Kit $74


Nice card!

LOL sorry I didn't realise that the thing in your picture was just the grid+, although contextually I probably should have caught on -_- was just assuming it was a pump of some sort w/ the thickness of the two front facing cables. Looked again and the name should have been a dead givaway







. Is that a usb type b (or whichever the printer kind is)?


----------



## MiniPurple

Hey Mr.Dark, can u explain what those entries mean?



Thanks


----------



## Vellinious

The tables may vary a bit, depending on the card you have, but....this is it, in general.


----------



## Xenozx

Hi Mr Dark, had to read through wasnt sure how this worked but now I guess its fully custom bios images? If so not sure what to ask for but I have an MSI golden edition 980ti. Stuck with 109 power limit. Was hoping you could work some magic on this cards bios for me?

i can hit GPU clock of 1280 mem 2003 and boost 1368. It boosts to 1538 in game, and is pretty solid. I see the TDP go to 130+ at times, and feel if their was more power limit that I could probably overclock a bit more?

Seems to run pretty cool, but does go over 67c under load, anyway to remove the thermal trottling?

Not sure what to ask for voltage wise, but I was able to hit the above with +35mv according to msi afterburner.

also just to note ACSI quality on this card is 82.8%

Thanks in advance!

-Xenozx

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6b5c8xro752eout/xenozxmsigolden980tiGM200.zip?dl=0


----------



## asdkj1740

did you guys check out the latest leak of 1080's 3dmark..............


----------



## vilius572

Hi @Mr-Dark! Could you increase TDP a bit? It doesn't let me overclock further than 1560mhz. My gpu is 980 classified with ek waterblock.

980classy.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> did you guys check out the latest leak of 1080's 3dmark..............


Nope, you have a link?


----------



## superkyle1721

http://videocardz.com/59558/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-benchmarks

Shows a graphic score of slightly above 10,000 for extreme.
Which is not bad at all considering my OC on my TI gives only 20 points higher

However that is running with just SLI disabled and not removing the card to allow for x16 instead of x8
Basically it just reinforces my decision to wait for big die.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The tables may vary a bit, depending on the card you have, but....this is it, in general.


+1








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark, had to read through wasnt sure how this worked but now I guess its fully custom bios images? If so not sure what to ask for but I have an MSI golden edition 980ti. Stuck with 109 power limit. Was hoping you could work some magic on this cards bios for me?
> 
> i can hit GPU clock of 1280 mem 2003 and boost 1368. It boosts to 1538 in game, and is pretty solid. I see the TDP go to 130+ at times, and feel if their was more power limit that I could probably overclock a bit more?
> 
> Seems to run pretty cool, but does go over 67c under load, anyway to remove the thermal trottling?
> 
> Not sure what to ask for voltage wise, but I was able to hit the above with +35mv according to msi afterburner.
> 
> also just to note ACSI quality on this card is 82.8%
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Xenozx
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6b5c8xro752eout/xenozxmsigolden980tiGM200.zip?dl=0


Hello

Here yo go

MSI980Ti--Golden---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 8ghz memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back 









Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi @Mr-Dark! Could you increase TDP a bit? It doesn't let me overclock further than 1560mhz. My gpu is 980 classified with ek waterblock.
> 
> 980classy.zip 136k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

Classy-980---TDP.zip 136k .zip file


470W At 100% slider








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/59558/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-benchmarks
> 
> Shows a graphic score of slightly above 10,000 for extreme.
> Which is not bad at all considering my OC on my TI gives only 20 points higher
> 
> However that is running with just SLI disabled and not removing the card to allow for x16 instead of x8
> Basically it just reinforces my decision to wait for big die.


+1.. Very nice card if the price 500$


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/59558/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-benchmarks
> 
> Shows a graphic score of slightly above 10,000 for extreme.
> Which is not bad at all considering my OC on my TI gives only 20 points higher
> 
> However that is running with just SLI disabled and not removing the card to allow for x16 instead of x8
> Basically it just reinforces my decision to wait for big die.


But then again that is on a non OC'd card.
Consequently if the numbers are not that much better I may not get one yet and opt for a 980Ti as long as they are cheaper.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI980Ti--Golden---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 8ghz memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Classy-980---TDP.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 470W At 100% slider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1.. Very nice card if the price 500$


Thank you!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/59558/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-benchmarks
> 
> Shows a graphic score of slightly above 10,000 for extreme.
> Which is not bad at all considering my OC on my TI gives only 20 points higher
> 
> However that is running with just SLI disabled and not removing the card to allow for x16 instead of x8
> Basically it just reinforces my decision to wait for big die.
> 
> 
> 
> But then again that is on a non OC'd card.
> Consequently if the numbers are not that much better I may not get one yet and opt for a 980Ti as long as they are cheaper.
Click to expand...

True but OCing will not bring miracles. Even OCd I would thing it will beat my score by maybe 250-400? Points depending on how it handles voltages. Could be more but we don't know. What we do know is if that holds true then it is not worth losing money on the TI to buy just for 1-3 FPS


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> http://videocardz.com/59558/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-benchmarks
> 
> Shows a graphic score of slightly above 10,000 for extreme.
> Which is not bad at all considering my OC on my TI gives only 20 points higher
> 
> However that is running with just SLI disabled and not removing the card to allow for x16 instead of x8
> Basically it just reinforces my decision to wait for big die.


Then again you can bet they will release better drivers for it in short time. As a comparison how well did the first 980 do in similar tests? I also wonder what the 1080Ti will be capable of.


----------



## superkyle1721

All true and while I do plan to upgrade to 1080ti sli waiting the 9 or so months to me is worth it bc it's only a slight bump buying 1080 for me at least. Big die or nothing here!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vilius572

@Mr-Dark So this is what I was able to push out of the modded bios. Is this even good for a 980? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8382468


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> @Mr-Dark So this is what I was able to push out of the modded bios. Is this even good for a 980? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8382468


It's very good one of the top. One guy here put 1.31V through his card to break the 17000 graphics score. You are almost even with him so I would say you have one of the best cards actually







no need to worry


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> @Mr-Dark So this is what I was able to push out of the modded bios. Is this even good for a 980? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8382468


Awesome! That score is just about 60 points above my highest score.....


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It's very good one of the top. One guy here put 1.31V through his card to break the 17000 graphics score. You are almost even with him so I would say you have one of the best cards actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no need to worry


I might try to overclock it further one day because I had enough messing with bios and overclocking today







I ran at 1.25v only and I don't have enough balls to mess around with 1.3v++ yet because that's how I killed my 780ti kingpin


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It's very good one of the top. One guy here put 1.31V through his card to break the 17000 graphics score. You are almost even with him so I would say you have one of the best cards actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no need to worry
> 
> 
> 
> I might try to overclock it further one day because I had enough messing with bios and overclocking today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran at 1.25v only and I don't have enough balls to mess around with 1.3v++ yet because that's how I killed my 780ti kingpin
Click to expand...

No need to go that high for sure different cards like voltage while yours may not. No way to know but if you have a good cooler or are under water than you can easily go to 1.28V with no worries.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> No need to go that high for sure different cards like voltage while yours may not. No way to know but if you have a good cooler or are under water than you can easily go to 1.28V with no worries.


I have waterblock so I'm good for atleast 1.28v







I will try to overclock it further tomorrow.


----------



## superkyle1721

Off topic but using tapatalk there is a like button much like the rep button on we view however does not add rep. Is this a useless button or does it actually show someone I like their post haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The tables may vary a bit, depending on the card you have, but....this is it, in general.


thank u


----------



## asdkj1740

i would say the next gen card improvement is too little... even a 980TI at 1.6g can beat that 1080 mark....
bear in mind that the next gen is benefited from 16nm tech.
the room for overclocking should be guaranteed as in maxwell or even kelper of 780ti at 28nm, there is still a significant room for overclocking
so even the leaked card is just a reference card at stock clock, it is worth for 980ti users to buy if there will be a giant overclocking room


----------



## kebostek

Hello!
I have a gigabyte gtx 960 4gb windforce rev. 1.1 with two 6-pin power connectors
Using MSI afterburner I can increase the core clock to +120 and the memory clock to +300 if I try to go any higher the driver crashes.
I noticed during testing that if I set the core clock to +100 the power goes to around 85% under heavy load and when I set it to +120 it goes to 99% and stays there most of the time.
From what I've seen when looking around this seems to be a pretty decent overclock for this card but I was wondering if a custom bios would improve performance enough to be worth the risk

Thanks for the time you spend doing this, BTW.

GM206.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> @Mr-Dark So this is what I was able to push out of the modded bios. Is this even good for a 980? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8382468


Beast score bro! I will Disable SLI and test Firestrike at 1570/8100 ? will drop the link here








Quote:


> Hello!
> I have a gigabyte gtx 960 4gb windforce rev. 1.1 with two 6-pin power connectors
> Using MSI afterburner I can increase the core clock to +120 and the memory clock to +300 if I try to go any higher the driver crashes.
> I noticed during testing that if I set the core clock to +100 the power goes to around 85% under heavy load and when I set it to +120 it goes to 99% and stays there most of the time.
> From what I've seen when looking around this seems to be a pretty decent overclock for this card but I was wondering if a custom bios would improve performance enough to be worth the risk
> 
> Thanks for the time you spend doing this, BTW.
> 
> GM206.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

Giga-960----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Beast score bro! I will Disable SLI and test Firestrike at 1570/8100 ? will drop the link here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Giga-960----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Thank you! Looking forward to compare your score to mine







I will try to push my card harder when I come back home. I really want to break that 17k graphics score


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Thank you! Looking forward to compare your score to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to push my card harder when I come back home. I really want to break that 17k graphics score


I think i can't beat your score.. my card stop at 1570mhz no matter what voltage.. 1.250v vs 1.312v make no different at all..lol


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think i can't beat your score.. my card stop at 1570mhz no matter what voltage.. 1.250v vs 1.312v make no different at all..lol


My card starts to act up at 1580mhz. Core clock jumps up and down to 768mhz every two seconds or so while running Firestrike so I think I reach max core clock. However I still have some oc headroom left on memory


----------



## Xenozx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI980Ti--Golden---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 8ghz memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Classy-980---TDP.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 470W At 100% slider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1.. Very nice card if the price 500$


Hey Mr Dark, reporting back, seems right on the money as far as the default settings. It ran smooth at the 1531. I went into MSI after burner, and moved it up 25mhz, and it was able to complete 3DmarkFirestrikeextreme at a 9150. Highest score Ive seen. I then moved up to +40 core, and the score dropped to 9100 and i saw some weird visual glitches. I take it I am at the limit of what this card can do then? Is this a good place, or low / high for a 980ti?

also, I noticed in GPU Z, base, boost, etc are all 1531. is that OK? any worries of it not being dynamic in nature, and being able to drop the clock in certain scenerios?

also noticed the voltage slider is there with +0 I take it i dont want to touch that right? since you changed the core voltage, i should leave that slider alone?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark, reporting back, seems right on the money as far as the default settings. It ran smooth at the 1531. I went into MSI after burner, and moved it up 25mhz, and it was able to complete 3DmarkFirestrikeextreme at a 9150. Highest score Ive seen. I then moved up to +40 core, and the score dropped to 9100 and i saw some weird visual glitches. I take it I am at the limit of what this card can do then? Is this a good place, or low / high for a 980ti?
> 
> also, I noticed in GPU Z, base, boost, etc are all 1531. is that OK? any worries of it not being dynamic in nature, and being able to drop the clock in certain scenerios?
> 
> also noticed the voltage slider is there with +0 I take it i dont want to touch that right? since you changed the core voltage, i should leave that slider alone?


Here is my 24/7 OC running the same test. Compare the graphic score only to your card. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8380611

The glitching you are seeing is your card reaching its max at the voltage supplied. You can always try to increase voltage a bit to see if you can stabilize the higher clock.
This has to be done through further bios edits and cannot be done from the slider. You mention the slider is at 0. It actually will not move since the bios is edited for that to be the voltage period. No slider mechanism implemented. It shows up but cannot be altered.


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Hu,

Can anyone help me find the Stock Bios for my card EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX+ (84.00.41.00.90 / 3842-4995)?

It has to be from the exact same card (4995).

Any help would be massively appreciated!!!


----------



## kebostek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Thanks!
Tried it and these were my results:
Default settings benchmarked on 3DMark demo's Sky Diver I got a score of around 17650
Overclock to core clock +120 and memory clock +300 i got a score of around 18360
Using the modified BIOS that you provided I got a score of around 18120

Based on these results I decided to revert to the default BIOS at least for a while.

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## vilius572

Just broke 17k graphics score!







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11921216


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Just broke 17k graphics score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8393271


Very nice! Believe that's the highest I have seen on the forum thus far. Congrats


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Very nice! Believe that's the highest I have seen on the forum thus far. Congrats


Thank you! It just got a bit higher







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11921216


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Thank you! It just got a bit higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11921216


NICE!








Beats me








Mind sharring your current BIOS ?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Thank you! It just got a bit higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11921216
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind sharring your current BIOS ?
Click to expand...

I don't think the bios will help lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't think the bios will help lol


How so? I'm already over 17000 , looking at his Previous BIOS mine is set @340W and his @ 375W there might be other small factors.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> How so? I'm already over 17000 , looking at his Previous BIOS mine is set @340W and his @ 375W there might be other small factors.


Bc the relevant perimeters are still going to be voltage clocks temp and stability. You were not power limited so increasing won't help. That's not how it works lol


----------



## fbmbirds

Mr.Dark

I was wondering if you could set my bios up so that I can still use boost and have the power savings while idle but max performance when in game. The card is underwater.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Bc the relevant perimeters are still going to be voltage clocks temp and stability. You were not power limited so increasing won't help. That's not how it works lol


Not sure what you tryin to say here. Are you actually saying i Can't change my BIOS values to his BIOS values?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Not sure what you tryin to say here. Are you actually saying i Can't change my BIOS values to his BIOS values?


No you absolutely can that won't be an issue. Following your progression you basically did a sweep of voltages and found your max clock at each voltage. Those are the important parameters. Dark automatically sets your power limit such that you are well above any power limit threshold. While his bios may show a higher power limit it doesn't matter bc you are not power limited now. So changing those values will not change anything.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> No you absolutely can that won't be an issue. Following your progression you basically did a sweep of voltages and found your max clock at each voltage. Those are the important parameters. Dark automatically sets your power limit such that you are well above any power limit threshold. While his bios may show a higher power limit it doesn't matter bc you are not power limited now. So changing those values will not change anything.


I'm still confused but it sound like you saying changing my Clock from 1507 to 1580 or my voltage from 1.212V to 1.275V wont make a difference


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> No you absolutely can that won't be an issue. Following your progression you basically did a sweep of voltages and found your max clock at each voltage. Those are the important parameters. Dark automatically sets your power limit such that you are well above any power limit threshold. While his bios may show a higher power limit it doesn't matter bc you are not power limited now. So changing those values will not change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still confused but it sound like you saying changing my Clock from 1507 to 1580 or my voltage from 1.212V to 1.275V wont make a difference
Click to expand...

That's not what I am saying at all lol. Power limit and voltage while connected by Power= current *Voltage are not the same parameter in the bios. You have already increased the stock voltage all the way up to 1.31V. Which means at 330W/1.31V= maximum allowable current in amps before the card throttles. If you are below this current then increasing the power limit will not help you. Therefor copying his power limit values to your bios will not change anything.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That's not what I am saying at all lol. Power limit and voltage while connected by Power= current *Voltage are not the same parameter in the bios. You have already increased the stock voltage all the way up to 1.31V. Which means at 330W/1.31V= maximum allowable current in amps before the card throttles. If you are below this current then increasing the power limit will not help you. Therefor copying his power limit values to your bios will not change anything.


Well actually i lowered it to 1.275 and in order to run 1580 + 4005 stable raised to 365W otherwise it crashed.
What also weird is anything higher than 4005memory and GPUZ shows base memory clock @ 5


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That's not what I am saying at all lol. Power limit and voltage while connected by Power= current *Voltage are not the same parameter in the bios. You have already increased the stock voltage all the way up to 1.31V. Which means at 330W/1.31V= maximum allowable current in amps before the card throttles. If you are below this current then increasing the power limit will not help you. Therefor copying his power limit values to your bios will not change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually i lowered it to 1.275 and in order to run 1580 + 4005 stable raised to 365W otherwise it crashed.
> What also weird is anything higher than 4005memory and GPUZ shows base memory clock @ 5
Click to expand...

The 900 series cards are very temperature sensitive so lowering the voltage down could very well make it more stable. All I was saying is the 340W change to 365W will do absolutely nothing if you are not power limited to begin with. For instance just bc your power supply is capable of say 1300W if you are not using the power available there is not need to buy a 1500W PSU.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The 900 series cards are very temperature sensitive so lowering the voltage down could very well make it more stable. All I was saying is the 340W change to 365W will do absolutely nothing if you are not power limited to begin with. For instance just bc your power supply is capable of say 1300W if you are not using the power available there is not need to buy a 1500W PSU.


650 PSU since i said NO to SLI







Hybrid cooled GPU, gaming clocks 24?7 are 1507+4005+1.225+340W and Temps are not the issue


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The 900 series cards are very temperature sensitive so lowering the voltage down could very well make it more stable. All I was saying is the 340W change to 365W will do absolutely nothing if you are not power limited to begin with. For instance just bc your power supply is capable of say 1300W if you are not using the power available there is not need to buy a 1500W PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 650 PSU since i said NO to SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hybrid cooled GPU, gaming clocks 24?7 are 1507+4005+1.225+340W and Temps are not the issue
Click to expand...

I know what you have. How are you missing what I am saying. Never mind I guess can't say I didn't try.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I know what you have. How are you missing what I am saying. Never mind I guess can't say I didn't try.


----------



## johnd0e

@superkyle1721 you were very clear and understandable in all those posts. not sure why he is not grasping the concept, but just wanted to ensure you that you were indeed making sense with your posts. and i agree with you 100%, if he isn't hitting a power limmit at 340W then raising to 375W will make no difference at all.


----------



## KillerBee33

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/geforce-gtx-1080
Something to read ...


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @superkyle1721 you were very clear and understandable in all those posts. not sure why he is not grasping the concept, but just wanted to ensure you that you were indeed making sense with your posts. and i agree with you 100%, if he isn't hitting a power limmit at 340W then raising to 375W will make no difference at all.


Haha thanks for the reassurance I tried to be as clear as I could but ended up tossing in the towel. But the post on the 1080 looks sexy as hell. Going to be super jealous until the 1080ti launches. But even then I plan to wait until the custom pcb card launch so looks like I will be waiting around 12 months


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha thanks for the reassurance I tried to be as clear as I could but ended up tossing in the towel. But the post on the 1080 looks sexy as hell. Going to be super jealous until the 1080ti launches. But even then I plan to wait until the custom pcb card launch so looks like I will be waiting around 12 months


im waiting for custom PCB as well. im not in any rush to hop on board pascal yet. i still have plenty of playing to do with maxwell and 980ti's and ive been going backwards with cards recently and picked up a coiuple 9000 and 8000 series cards to play with. i have enough stuff going on to distract me. hecki was so caught up in benching that i forgot the announcement for pascal was tonight.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha thanks for the reassurance I tried to be as clear as I could but ended up tossing in the towel. But the post on the 1080 looks sexy as hell. Going to be super jealous until the 1080ti launches. But even then I plan to wait until the custom pcb card launch so looks like I will be waiting around 12 months


Base Clock 1600's on a Reference , i wonder what the actual OC limit will be.
Less CUDA cores than a TI or TITANX , whats CUDA Cores?


----------



## asdkj1740

hey dark, when will the pascal bios tweaker be available?


----------



## Xenozx

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8395215/fs/8380611#
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Here is my 24/7 OC running the same test. Compare the graphic score only to your card. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8380611
> 
> The glitching you are seeing is your card reaching its max at the voltage supplied. You can always try to increase voltage a bit to see if you can stabilize the higher clock.
> This has to be done through further bios edits and cannot be done from the slider. You mention the slider is at 0. It actually will not move since the bios is edited for that to be the voltage period. No slider mechanism implemented. It shows up but cannot be altered.


Looks like im within 1% graphics score of you. I guess your processor is a little faster, so your physics score is way higher. We pretty much have ours clocked at the same place.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8395215/fs/8380611#


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Just broke 17k graphics score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11921216


Sweet!
A few questions:
1. What model 980?
2. What do you have the GPU OC'd to?
3. Water or air cooled?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark, reporting back, seems right on the money as far as the default settings. It ran smooth at the 1531. I went into MSI after burner, and moved it up 25mhz, and it was able to complete 3DmarkFirestrikeextreme at a 9150. Highest score Ive seen. I then moved up to +40 core, and the score dropped to 9100 and i saw some weird visual glitches. I take it I am at the limit of what this card can do then? Is this a good place, or low / high for a 980ti?
> 
> also, I noticed in GPU Z, base, boost, etc are all 1531. is that OK? any worries of it not being dynamic in nature, and being able to drop the clock in certain scenerios?
> 
> also noticed the voltage slider is there with +0 I take it i dont want to touch that right? since you changed the core voltage, i should leave that slider alone?


Glad to hear that! all is fine as theVoltage/TDP is locked from the bios... no need to play with at all.. also the card still idle at low clock/voltage as normal..
Quote:


> Hu,
> 
> Can anyone help me find the Stock Bios for my card EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX+ (84.00.41.00.90 / 3842-4995)?
> 
> It has to be from the exact same card (4995).
> 
> Any help would be massively appreciated!!! wink.gif


Hey there

Here is the stock bios for that card









980tiSC-stock.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> Thanks!
> Tried it and these were my results:
> Default settings benchmarked on 3DMark demo's Sky Diver I got a score of around 17650
> Overclock to core clock +120 and memory clock +300 i got a score of around 18360
> Using the modified BIOS that you provided I got a score of around 18120
> 
> Based on these results I decided to revert to the default BIOS at least for a while.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


Dude, you can push the card farther from any OC software after flashing my bios..








Quote:


> Just broke 17k graphics score! biggrin.gif http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11921216


Niceeee! you're very clock from Reference 980 TI








Quote:


> Mr.Dark
> 
> I was wondering if you could set my bios up so that I can still use boost and have the power savings while idle but max performance when in game. The card is underwater. GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM200-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

the card should idle just fine as normal but Nvidia power setting should be at Adaptive and your monitor refresh rate is 120hz or less








Quote:


> hey dark, when will the pascal bios tweaker be available?


I think one week after the Release date


----------



## Mr-Dark

Its the time to drop Maxwell card's!! Selling my 980s now... waiting 1080 and 1070.. looking for 1080 in SLI!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its the time to drop Maxwell card's!! Selling my 980s now... waiting 1080 and 1070.. looking for 1080 in SLI!


Not waiting for Ti or a TITAN with HBM?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Not waiting for Ti or a TITAN with HBM?


Still 10 month's from now.. we can upgrade the 1080s to that


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Still 10 month's from now.. we can upgrade the 1080s to that


Looks good but it's still no 980Ti x 2







, nVidia compairing it to 980 x 2 .


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind sharring your current BIOS ?


Which 980 do you have?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Sweet!
> A few questions:
> 1. What model 980?
> 2. What do you have the GPU OC'd to?
> 3. Water or air cooled?


It's a 980 classified edition with ek waterblock overclocked to 1580mhz and 2114mhz on memory


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its the time to drop Maxwell card's!! Selling my 980s now... waiting 1080 and 1070.. looking for 1080 in SLI!


dont you think 1070 and 1080 mspr are too high, at least both are much higher than the msrp of 970 980 when they were announced.

hopefully this time pascal will bring us the kepler's voltage scale in gpu clock. maxwell is just suck in this....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Which 980 do you have?


Reference.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Reference.


So my bios won't work for you unfortunately


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So my bios won't work for you unfortunately


Just to see the values







also at 4200MHz memory what does GPUZ show as Stock?


----------



## IcedFREELANCER

Hi. Recently got my new Gigabyte GTX960 WF2 4Gb card and played with it for a bit , eventually got to modifying bios (my first expirience with 9xx cards). Can anyone help with bios editing ? Made some changes myself , everything's stable (no driver error , BSOD etc) except GPU clocks applied not working at all and constantly jumping up and down from 722 to 1554 like this


My stock and modded ROMs

gtx960modAttempt.zip 304k .zip file


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Just to see the values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also at 4200MHz memory what does GPUZ show as Stock?


Here you go.

vilius572.zip 136k .zip file

And this is what gpu-z says. Just to make it clear, I overclock to 1580mhz and 2114mhz manually from 1545mhz and 2000mhz when I was benching. These clock on gpu z are ones I run 24/7


----------



## vilius572

@Mr-Dark Is it possible to increase voltage to 1.25v or 1.3v in bios so I don't have to use gtx classified controller program? I see you wrote on the first page that 980 classy is locked but you didn't mentioned if it applies to rev 1 or rev 2 cards. My gpu is rev 2 / 04G-P4-3988-KR. Could you try to increase the voltage if that's possible? Thank you in advance!









vilius572.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

I was just looking over the 1080 and it boasts some pretty good specs, not as high as people expect but still pretty good numbers. I noticed one thing in the pictures, the 1080 only has one 8 pin power connector. But it boasts better power consumption and control. I wonder if that will make a difference. Consequently the base clock is 1733 and the reported OC clock is over 2000. So the single 8 pin power may not be a bad thing, that is except for the extra pin connectors that may be left hanging for now.....

I wonder what the Founders edition card will have?

Comments or thoughts?

@Mr-Dark are you going to get one of these cards and offer bios "enhancements"?......


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> It's a 980 classified edition with ek waterblock overclocked to 1580mhz and 2114mhz on memory


That just makes me want to get water cooling for my 980 asap!...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> dont you think 1070 and 1080 mspr are too high, at least both are much higher than the msrp of 970 980 when they were announced.
> 
> hopefully this time pascal will bring us the kepler's voltage scale in gpu clock. maxwell is just suck in this....


The price points I have seen are on point. The 1070 MSRP is about $370 and the 1080 is $599 with $100 extra for the founders editions.


----------



## Xenozx

I'm a little disappointed in the 1080. dont get me wrong if you have an older card it's the way to go. a 980ti when it came out was clocked at 1000 mhz. mine is modded and I have running at 1550mhz. some 1080 3dmarks dropped and my 980ti outscored it by 300 points. now we don't know how the 1080 will over clock so can't speak on that but I think im gonna keep my 980ti maybe pick up a 2nd one and wait till after christmas for the 1080ti with hmb memory. the performance per watt for pascal is amazing tho. I might score about the same in 3dmark but it's doing it using half the power lol. only 1 extra power plug needed not 2 like on current cards


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in the 1080. dont get me wrong if you have an older card it's the way to go. a 980ti when it came out was clocked at 1000 mhz. mine is modded and I have running at 1550mhz. some 1080 3dmarks dropped and my 980ti outscored it by 300 points. now we don't know how the 1080 will over clock so can't speak on that but I think im gonna keep my 980ti maybe pick up a 2nd one and wait till after christmas for the 1080ti with hmb memory. the performance per watt for pascal is amazing tho. I might score about the same in 3dmark but it's doing it using half the power lol. only 1 extra power plug needed not 2 like on current cards


The numbers dropped was a leak and rumour. The new cards are supposed to beat titan x's so lets just wait for the cards to release real numbers, also lets not forget the aftermarket custom pcb cards that will land september time, thats when we'll see overclocking and performance increase.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> dont you think 1070 and 1080 mspr are too high, at least both are much higher than the msrp of 970 980 when they were announced.
> 
> hopefully this time pascal will bring us the kepler's voltage scale in gpu clock. maxwell is just suck in this....


Its too high but i can't wait honestly.. I love Nvidia








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedFREELANCER*
> 
> Hi. Recently got my new Gigabyte GTX960 WF2 4Gb card and played with it for a bit , eventually got to modifying bios (my first expirience with 9xx cards). Can anyone help with bios editing ? Made some changes myself , everything's stable (no driver error , BSOD etc) except GPU clocks applied not working at all and constantly jumping up and down from 722 to 1554 like this
> 
> 
> My stock and modded ROMs
> 
> gtx960modAttempt.zip 304k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

GTX960-Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1544 & 3950mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

don't use Furmark as that throttle any card... also you can destroy the card from that utility








Quote:


> @Mr-Dark Is it possible to increase voltage to 1.25v or 1.3v in bios so I don't have to use gtx classified controller program? I see you wrote on the first page that 980 classy is locked but you didn't mentioned if it applies to rev 1 or rev 2 cards. My gpu is rev 2 / 04G-P4-3988-KR. Could you try to increase the voltage if that's possible? Thank you in advance! thumb.gif vilius572.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

That not possible at all.. the Classy is locked at 1.212v from the Bios.. no way to pass that from the bios for daily usage.. sry








Quote:


> I was just looking over the 1080 and it boasts some pretty good specs, not as high as people expect but still pretty good numbers. I noticed one thing in the pictures, the 1080 only has one 8 pin power connector. But it boasts better power consumption and control. I wonder if that will make a difference. Consequently the base clock is 1733 and the reported OC clock is over 2000. So the single 8 pin power may not be a bad thing, that is except for the extra pin connectors that may be left hanging for now.....
> 
> I wonder what the Founders edition card will have?
> 
> Comments or thoughts?
> 
> @Mr-Dark are you going to get one of these cards and offer bios "enhancements"?......


All still Rumors about the Founders edition... we need to wait that..

for me I'm ready for 2*1080... already sold one of my 980 today for 480$


----------



## Xenozx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The numbers dropped was a leak and rumour. The new cards are supposed to beat titan x's so lets just wait for the cards to release real numbers, also lets not forget the aftermarket custom pcb cards that will land september time, thats when we'll see overclocking and performance increase.


on Nvidia own website they show the performance of 1080 about 60% faster than a 980 non ti in the Witcher and 70% in Toombs raider. I'm sure that's a default clocked 980 too. since that's from Nvidia expect that to be best case scenario. the 980ti highly over clocked overshadows the 980 by the same amount. during the keynote they said performance and power efficiency are one and the same and that's true. the 1080 is all about the efficiency doing the same work as a 980ti at half the power cost. I think the 1080ti will be were it uses same power as a 980ti but double the performance. better off picking up a mother 980ti since everyone will be ditching them for cheap and wait for ti version


----------



## Cannonkill

alright i have a bios that was previously modded and i would like it to have a lower power level like some where around 180W instead of the 220 that is maxes at. the voltage could be dropped a little to around 1.22v

NewWinRARarchive.zip 134k .zip file

with what it does now its 1518 at 1.24v and 220W, the temps are a little high for me ie 65 ish when gaming on bf4 on high at 1440p i get around 110-120 when i overclock it to 1550 so this is where i would like it to be at


----------



## DukeOfDrum

Hi guys









I just joined to be part of this great overclocking community









I almost bricked my ZOTAC 980 Ti Extreme AMP! a few hours ago.. Flashed a new custom BIOS (Zotac980TIAmpExtreme-Sliders_unlocked.rom) and after successful flashing and rebooting my screen went black.. I was able to revive it with a 2nd GPU and another custom BIOS (my original BIOS always says: "Certificate 2.0 VBIOS Verification Error" oO)..

So... Cut my long story short:

I would be happy if you can help me with my current settings. I used the "980Ti-AMP-Extreme---Dark" custom BIOS (Core clock 1544mhz & 8Ghz memory (equal to 2000) & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle!) to revive my card. The current problem is my card is not stable with these clocks. I've to underclock the core in MSI AB to -45MHz on core clock. My memory runs great even with +2000MHz memory clock. (with stock voltages, too).

Is 1.255V too much for my stock cooling card? Should I test it with fewer voltage? 1.21V for example? Or leave it as it is and just change the core clock?

Mr-Dark, could you please provide me a custom BIOS for my card?

1.21V (or 1.255V if it's okay for this card) | 1500MHz Core | 2023MHz Memory | Higher TDP limit

Thanks in advantage









Greetings

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## dickincorp

Im looking for an Asus Strix 970 4gb with all the bells and whistles (stock cooler) for hours of gaming / longevity. I think i tried one meant for water cooling as the fan wont engage until temp of 65c [totally my bad lol] Thank you in advance









970strix.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> alright i have a bios that was previously modded and i would like it to have a lower power level like some where around 180W instead of the 220 that is maxes at. the voltage could be dropped a little to around 1.22v
> 
> NewWinRARarchive.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> with what it does now its 1518 at 1.24v and 220W, the temps are a little high for me ie 65 ish when gaming on bf4 on high at 1440p i get around 110-120 when i overclock it to 1550 so this is where i would like it to be at


I can do that but what about the core ? so 180W / 1.22v/ Core ? /memory ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeOfDrum*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined to be part of this great overclocking community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bricked my ZOTAC 980 Ti Extreme AMP! a few hours ago.. Flashed a new custom BIOS (Zotac980TIAmpExtreme-Sliders_unlocked.rom) and after successful flashing and rebooting my screen went black.. I was able to revive it with a 2nd GPU and another custom BIOS (my original BIOS always says: "Certificate 2.0 VBIOS Verification Error" oO)..
> 
> So... Cut my long story short:
> 
> I would be happy if you can help me with my current settings. I used the "980Ti-AMP-Extreme---Dark" custom BIOS (Core clock 1544mhz & 8Ghz memory (equal to 2000) & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & No throttle!) to revive my card. The current problem is my card is not stable with these clocks. I've to underclock the core in MSI AB to -45MHz on core clock. My memory runs great even with +2000MHz memory clock. (with stock voltages, too).
> 
> Is 1.255V too much for my stock cooling card? Should I test it with fewer voltage? 1.21V for example? Or leave it as it is and just change the core clock?
> 
> Mr-Dark, could you please provide me a custom BIOS for my card?
> 
> 1.21V (or 1.255V if it's okay for this card) | 1500MHz Core | 2023MHz Memory | Higher TDP limit
> 
> Thanks in advantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

Sure , here yo go

GM200--Zotac-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 2023mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that card have good cooler.. so 1.255v is fine don't worry








Quote:


> Im looking for an Asus Strix 970 4gb with all the bells and whistles (stock cooler) for hours of gaming / longevity. I think i tried one meant for water cooling as the fan wont engage until temp of 65c [totally my bad lol] Thank you in advance smile.gif
> 970strix.zip 147k


Hello

Give this a try

970strix----Dark.zip 148k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Cannonkill

i would like 1550 core 3800 mem


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> i would like 1550 core 3800 mem


Here yo go

MSI-GM204---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhx & 3.8ghz memory & 1.225v & 180w TDP limit & boost off..

your bios was at 339W limit not 220W as you think..


----------



## dickincorp

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 970strix----Dark.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off thumb.gif


Thank you very much! Flashed and working beautifully!


----------



## swobph11

Hello,

I have a asus strix 989 ti. I use ek water block on my card.

Till recently I found that the power target and voltage were limited.

Could you help me un

GM200-strix-980ti.zip 147k .zip file
limit the power target and voltage?

I've seen in the previous posts that I cannot increase the voltage in the overclock software even using the custom bios.

Currently, the max voltage is 1.213V. Could you set the voltage to 1.23V?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xenozx

Mr Dark, if the temps are really good, is it OK to go past the 1.225v on the 980ti?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> Mr Dark, if the temps are really good, is it OK to go past the 1.225v on the 980ti?


yes you'll be fine.


----------



## Xenozx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yes you'll be fine.


ok werd if you dont mind Mr dark could you send me the same bios and clocks with slightly higher voltage?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> ok werd if you dont mind Mr dark could you send me the same bios and clocks with slightly higher voltage?


if you post your bios i can increase it for you.


----------



## DukeOfDrum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sure , here yo go
> 
> GM200--Zotac-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 2023mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that card have good cooler.. so 1.255v is fine don't worry


Thanks a thousand times. Flashing worked well, but I think it's still too high.. Heaven crashes after a few minutes and I've some green / red flickering sometimes. Card is at 74 degrees Celsius under load.

I've downclocked the core 7MHz and the memory 10MHz.

I can't flash my original BIOS. I'm just curios because with the custom BIOS my Firestrike score is almost 1000 points lower than normal. I had 17488 points with +35MHz Core Clock and +500MHz Memory Clock (MSI AB / stock voltage / stock BIOS) and now with the custom BIOS I get 16750 points.

Do you have any idea why this happens?

Thanks again, man.


----------



## IcedFREELANCER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DukeOfDrum*
> 
> I can't flash my original BIOS.
> 
> Do you have any idea why this happens?
> 
> Thanks again, man.


I had the same problem , was unable to flash stock bios . Check THIS thread and download "NVFlash v5.206.0.1 All Checks bypassed" , that'll help


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI-GM204---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1557mhx & 3.8ghz memory & 1.225v & 180w TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> your bios was at 339W limit not 220W as you think..


Alright can we bring the power up to 200W normal and 220 with the slider in afterburner at 220 bec in the start of firestrike i had the power cap but the other things look to be ok. the voltage was fine and the clocks looked good. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Alright can we bring the power up to 200W normal and 220 with the slider in afterburner at 220 bec in the start of firestrike i had the power cap but the other things look to be ok. the voltage was fine and the clocks looked good. Thanks in advance.


 Cannonkill_MOD_200-220W.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DukeOfDrum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedFREELANCER*
> 
> I had the same problem , was unable to flash stock bios . Check THIS thread and download "NVFlash v5.206.0.1 All Checks bypassed" , that'll help


Thank you, I'll try this!

And for my Firestrike score? Do you know why this happens? 16,7k with custom BIOS VS 17,5k with stock BIOS and OC.

Thanks in advantage


----------



## Xenozx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> if you post your bios i can increase it for you.


heres the link was previous modified by Mr dark.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/41177

thanks Johnd0e!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> heres the link was previous modified by Mr dark.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/41177
> 
> thanks Johnd0e!


Cant do it now. Over the parents house for mothers day. Ill get it to you later when im home if somebody else doesnt get to it before that.


----------



## Xenozx

all good, yea, im about to start my Mothers day shindig, so no worries, can take your time.

actually i did some testing and noticed at 80% fan, i hit 88c after running heaven for an hour. Probably as high as I want to go voltage wise if thats the temp i am hitting.

I actually would like to modify my request a little, can you send me a updated bios with less voltage? Like 1.20 but with the TDP and other stuff still intact?

thanks!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> all good, yea, im about to start my Mothers day shindig, so no worries, can take your time.
> 
> actually i did some testing and noticed at 80% fan, i hit 88c after running heaven for an hour. Probably as high as I want to go voltage wise if thats the temp i am hitting.
> 
> I actually would like to modify my request a little, can you send me a updated bios with less voltage? Like 1.20 but with the TDP and other stuff still intact?
> 
> thanks!


Sure i can do that.


----------



## TK421

Hi, can anyone take a look at my vbios and see if it's possible to decrease load voltage?

Maybe to 1v, or 1.025v

https://mega.nz/#!n9IXib7K!Nnp2Zk9Ap5JFg_8BuJnY5Rg0D0JdqR-xmVaiM9_No3o

GTX 980M (Dell)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swobph11*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a asus strix 989 ti. I use ek water block on my card.
> 
> Till recently I found that the power target and voltage were limited.
> 
> Could you help me un
> 
> GM200-strix-980ti.zip 147k .zip file
> limit the power target and voltage?
> 
> I've seen in the previous posts that I cannot increase the voltage in the overclock software even using the custom bios.
> 
> Currently, the max voltage is 1.213V. Could you set the voltage to 1.23V?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello there

your card is voltage locked to 1.212v.. we can't pass that from the bios.. but i'm sure a bios with boost off & higher TDP limit & stable 1.212v should improve your OC ability..

what is the max stable clock now ? so i can make a bios for yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> Mr Dark, if the temps are really good, is it OK to go past the 1.225v on the 980ti?


Up to 1.28v is fine if you can keep it under 80c..








Quote:


> Thanks a thousand times. Flashing worked well, but I think it's still too high.. Heaven crashes after a few minutes and I've some green / red flickering sometimes. Card is at 74 degrees Celsius under load.
> 
> I've downclocked the core 7MHz and the memory 10MHz.
> 
> I can't flash my original BIOS. I'm just curios because with the custom BIOS my Firestrike score is almost 1000 points lower than normal. I had 17488 points with +35MHz Core Clock and +500MHz Memory Clock (MSI AB / stock voltage / stock BIOS) and now with the custom BIOS I get 16750 points.
> 
> Do you have any idea why this happens?
> 
> Thanks again, man.


Hello

Sound like instability to me, as the lower score and crash proof that.. what is the max stable clock at stock bios ?

can yo try - 30mhz from MSI AB and check if that stable ? any Cap reason on gpu-Z ?

you can flash the stock bios by using modded Nvflash..

this one https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
Quote:


> Alright can we bring the power up to 200W normal and 220 with the slider in afterburner at 220 bec in the start of firestrike i had the power cap but the other things look to be ok. the voltage was fine and the clocks looked good. Thanks in advance.


I can see Angel did it for yo








Quote:


> all good, yea, im about to start my Mothers day shindig, so no worries, can take your time.
> 
> actually i did some testing and noticed at 80% fan, i hit 88c after running heaven for an hour. Probably as high as I want to go voltage wise if thats the temp i am hitting.
> 
> I actually would like to modify my request a little, can you send me a updated bios with less voltage? Like 1.20 but with the TDP and other stuff still intact?
> 
> thanks!


GM200 and MSI cooler is bad idea.. that cooler not enough to keep it under 80c even at 100% fan speed









give this a try

MSI980Ti-----------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Voltage from 1.255v to 1.22v.. that will decrease the temp by 4c at least also a little custom fan curve








Quote:


> Hi, can anyone take a look at my vbios and see if it's possible to decrease load voltage?
> 
> Maybe to 1v, or 1.025v
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!n9IXib7K!Nnp2Zk9Ap5JFg_8BuJnY5Rg0D0JdqR-xmVaiM9_No3o
> 
> GTX 980M (Dell)


Hello

I can do that, but i need screenshot from Gpu-z for both tab's under load


----------



## swobph11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> your card is voltage locked to 1.212v.. we can't pass that from the bios.. but i'm sure a bios with boost off & higher TDP limit & stable 1.212v should improve your OC ability..
> 
> what is the max stable clock now ? so i can make a bios for yo smile.gif


Hi Mr-Dark,

I'm using GPU tweak ii to overclock.

When I set the clock to 1420mhz, I didn't get crashed so far.

When I set to 1450mhz, sometimes the driver crashed.

When I set to 1500mhz, never succeed.

Later, I've found that even with lower voltage (1.2V), it can be stable with clock set to 1420mhz.

Strictly speaking, the stable clock is 1420mhz.

Thanks!


----------



## flyer57

]Hello Mr-Dark, had to get a different motherboard. Got the MSI Z97 gamer5. Went to flash my 980ti and NVflash says there's nothing there(no Nvidia card). I did it in administrative just like before. But to no avail. Any ideas?
*nevermind figured it out , Downloaded an old version.*


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark










EDIT:
nvm, I forgot you're were selling yours.


----------



## jmx777

Hi to all! I have a Zotac 960 4gb AMP! whit an 8pin power connector, i want to raise the TDP.

The card boost out of the box to 1430, my ASIC is 75.00%, if i push anythig more than +50 on the core the artifacts appears, but the card never pass the 60% of tdp usage. And if i raise the VM there is no real change on the card (GPU-Z readings)



zotac9604gbampstock.zip 149k .zip file


I flashed a 750 ti before but maxwell II bios tweaker is diferent in the power table seccion...









Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## asdkj1740

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR

evga reveals that 1080 founders edition / reference card has 5+1 phases with 180W BIOS and single 8 pin only.

lmao, its priced an hundred dollars more than non reference cards, hahaha

insane overclocking for non reference cards is now confirmed. cant wait to see!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR
> 
> evga reveals that 1080 founders edition / reference card has 5+1 phases with 180W BIOS and single 8 pin only.
> 
> lmao, its priced an hundred dollars more than non reference cards, hahaha
> 
> insane overclocking for non reference cards is now confirmed. cant wait to see!


So are you happy or poking fun?

BTW it has been stated that the Founders edition cards are reference cards but with higher quality components.

I am still not sure if the founders edition is worth it or not, everything I have read (or seen) so far says it's not any better than the standard 1080.


----------



## johnd0e

Custom pcb's will hopefully be crazy good.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So are you happy or poking fun?
> 
> BTW it has been stated that the Founders edition cards are reference cards but with higher quality components.
> 
> I am still not sure if the founders edition is worth it or not, everything I have read (or seen) so far says it's not any better than the standard 1080.


you can check out the jayztwocents channel on youtube as he said the founders card is exactly the same as reference card as before. it is just a rename.
i am damn happy as it shows an insane overclocking ability from 1080 with a premium grade of pcb of non reference cards.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> you can check out the jayztwocents channel on youtube as he said the founders card is exactly the same as reference card as before. it is just a rename.
> i am damn happy as it shows an insane overclocking ability from 1080 with a premium grade of pcb of non reference cards.


Yeah I was specifically recalling the jayztwocents review of the card when I posted that...
I wonder; Will the multitude of other cards that are produced (like the EVGA water block version) have similar OC abilitites?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> you can check out the jayztwocents channel on youtube as he said the founders card is exactly the same as reference card as before. it is just a rename.
> i am damn happy as it shows an insane overclocking ability from 1080 with a premium grade of pcb of non reference cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was specifically recalling the jayztwocents review of the card when I posted that...
> I wonder; Will the multitude of other cards that are produced (like the EVGA water block version) have similar OC abilitites?
Click to expand...

I can't say that I have ever seen an average OC across the entire line less than that of the reference so I think it's safe to assume non reference will OC even further. How much further nobody will know.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Cannonkill_MOD_200-220W.zip 136k .zip file


so with this bios i can get up to 1540-1550MHz core and the normal mem clock of 8000MHz if i remember correctly i could do 1575 on 1.312, checked with multi meter, but it didn't get me many more fps or points in firestrike. can i have a bios that has the 1.312 unlocked but have the slider at 100 on the voltage be what gives me the 1.312v. when i don't put it up there i would like it to have 1.225v on the core at 1550. if that is possible. or if you could show me how to do it on my own that would be great too.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I can't say that I have ever seen an average OC across the entire line less than that of the reference so I think it's safe to assume non reference will OC even further. How much further nobody will know.


titanx can be set at 1.275v but asus strix is simply voltage locked at 1.218v. hard to say about that but the point is that why bother with these card, just pick a general non reference card like msi gaming and gigabyte g1 that can be set at 1.27v then 2.2g of gpu speed should not be hard to reach in 1080

evga water block version uses reference card pcb which is bad.
galax hof water block version and gigabyte waterforce use non reference premium grade pcb


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swobph11*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I'm using GPU tweak ii to overclock.
> 
> When I set the clock to 1420mhz, I didn't get crashed so far.
> 
> When I set to 1450mhz, sometimes the driver crashed.
> 
> When I set to 1500mhz, never succeed.
> 
> Later, I've found that even with lower voltage (1.2V), it can be stable with clock set to 1420mhz.
> 
> Strictly speaking, the stable clock is 1420mhz.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

where is the stock bios ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> nvm, I forgot you're were selling yours.


Hehe, Sabertooth on the way! also 6700k and 6600k!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmx777*
> 
> Hi to all! I have a Zotac 960 4gb AMP! whit an 8pin power connector, i want to raise the TDP.
> 
> The card boost out of the box to 1430, my ASIC is 75.00%, if i push anythig more than +50 on the core the artifacts appears, but the card never pass the 60% of tdp usage. And if i raise the VM there is no real change on the card (GPU-Z readings)
> 
> 
> 
> zotac9604gbampstock.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> I flashed a 750 ti before but maxwell II bios tweaker is diferent in the power table seccion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Here yo go

960--AMP----TDP.zip 149k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR
> 
> evga reveals that 1080 founders edition / reference card has 5+1 phases with 180W BIOS and single 8 pin only.
> 
> lmao, its priced an hundred dollars more than non reference cards, hahaha
> 
> insane overclocking for non reference cards is now confirmed. cant wait to see!


Stupid thing from Nvidia







100$ more for the stupid Reference cooler ?
Quote:


> so with this bios i can get up to 1540-1550MHz core and the normal mem clock of 8000MHz if i remember correctly i could do 1575 on 1.312, checked with multi meter, but it didn't get me many more fps or points in firestrike. can i have a bios that has the 1.312 unlocked but have the slider at 100 on the voltage be what gives me the 1.312v. when i don't put it up there i would like it to have 1.225v on the core at 1550. if that is possible. or if you could show me how to do it on my own that would be great too.


That not possible.. The card will throttle if we leave the voltage open for GM204 card's


----------



## swobph11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> where is the stock bios ?


Sorry for the mistake.

GM200-strix-980ti.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swobph11*
> 
> Sorry for the mistake.
> 
> GM200-strix-980ti.zip 147k .zip file


Here yo go

Strix--980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## swobph11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Strix--980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thanks!

I'm quite new to GPU overclock. I have a question about the memory frequency. My memory clock setting shows 7200mhz. Is it some number that is related to 3.7gHz?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swobph11*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm quite new to GPU overclock. I have a question about the memory frequency. My memory clock setting shows 7200mhz. Is it some number that is related to 3.7gHz?


Yes, its the same.. stock is 3.6ghz and you will see 7200mhz.. now its 3.7ghz which 7.4ghz


----------



## swobph11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, its the same.. stock is 3.6ghz and you will see 7200mhz.. now its 3.7ghz which 7.4ghz


Thanks!


----------



## 2sl0w

@Mr-Dark Long time no see (MSI X99 Gaming 7 forums). I have a new GTX950 in my HTPC and it is slower than the GTX760 it replaced. Can you work your magic for a safe yet sweet air cooled gtx950? http://www.microcenter.com/product/453452/GeForce_GTX_950_2GB_GDDR5_Video_Card This is the single fan mini PCB version.

Thank you in advance!

GM206.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2sl0w*
> 
> @Mr-Dark Long time no see (MSI X99 Gaming 7 forums). I have a new GTX950 in my HTPC and it is slower than the GTX760 it replaced. Can you work your magic for a safe yet sweet air cooled gtx950? http://www.microcenter.com/product/453452/GeForce_GTX_950_2GB_GDDR5_Video_Card This is the single fan mini PCB version.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> GM206.zip 149k .zip file


Hey bro

I sold that board from long time..







give this a try

GM206------Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core clock 1481mhz & 3.6ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

let me know how yo go


----------



## jmx777

Thaks @Mr-Dark !!! I'll try tomorrow (today it's my birthday







)


----------



## Dissolution187

Could I get a bios for an EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified please?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Could I get a bios for an EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified please?


post your bios here to be modded.

use GPU-Z and press this button to save your bios.


----------



## iPSYMANi

Hi Mr-Dark. Looking to get the most I can out of this 960, I'm not sure what I want, though.

I'm thinking increased TDP, voltage, and boost (if any) off. Although, if you can do something crazy in some way, that'd be cool.

MSI 960 2G with reference cooler on it.

STOCKBIOSGM206_2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Dissolution187

Here is my EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified Bios. Thanks again.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## 2sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey bro
> 
> I sold that board from long time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM206------Dark.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (149k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.6ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> let me know how yo go


Ran like a champ. No artifacts and still quiet. Not as fast as the gtx980 on the x99 rig but perfect for the HTPC! Clearly better than the gtx760 now.!!

Thank you again Mr-Dark.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPSYMANi*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark. Looking to get the most I can out of this 960, I'm not sure what I want, though.
> 
> I'm thinking increased TDP, voltage, and boost (if any) off. Although, if you can do something crazy in some way, that'd be cool.
> 
> MSI 960 2G with reference cooler on it.
> 
> STOCKBIOSGM206_2.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

give this a try

MSIGTX960------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmx777*
> 
> Thaks @Mr-Dark !!! I'll try tomorrow (today it's my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Happy birthday dude, which you the best








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Here is my EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified Bios. Thanks again.
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


your Ultimate classy bios in your Inbox








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2sl0w*
> 
> Ran like a champ. No artifacts and still quiet. Not as fast as the gtx980 on the x99 rig but perfect for the HTPC! Clearly better than the gtx760 now.!!
> 
> Thank you again Mr-Dark.


Glad to hear that bro, Enjoy it


----------



## shafat77

Hey brother Mr Dark,

Salaam from the USA. Its been a while since I visited your thread mostly because your bios is rock steady for my gtx 980 sli. However, I recently just bought a new monitor which has a displayport and my cards is having some issue. So I was wondering if you would make a bios for my EVGA gtx 980 using zoson's h20 bios (displayport fix) but use your magic settings?

Here is the bios that your made for me and it works really well. I would like the same thing but on Zosons bios with displayport fix. Thank you

bios980.zip 270k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shafat77*
> 
> Hey brother Mr Dark,
> 
> Salaam from the USA. Its been a while since I visited your thread mostly because your bios is rock steady for my gtx 980 sli. However, I recently just bought a new monitor which has a displayport and my cards is having some issue. So I was wondering if you would make a bios for my EVGA gtx 980 using zoson's h20 bios (displayport fix) but use your magic settings?
> 
> Here is the bios that your made for me and it works really well. I would like the same thing but on Zosons bios with displayport fix. Thank you
> 
> bios980.zip 270k .zip file


Hey bro, Salam









Here is your old setting on the Zosons bios









EVGA.GTX980SCACX----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## swobph11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Strix--980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Hi Mr-Dark,

I've installed your bios to my strix 980 ti. It workes very well!









I found an interesting thing though.

When I use the original bios and set my overlock frequency to 1420mhz by GPU tweak (which is my max stable overclock setting), the peak frequency I can reach is 1520mhz from the monitor.

When I use your bios without changing anything, I can only reach 1430mhz.

Certainly, I can use GPU tweak again to overclock to 1560mhz.

It is impossible for me before, but it is a stable frequency right now.

My confusion is why the peak frequency is different from the setting with original bios but the same with the custom bios.


----------



## Sycksyde

Hi Mr Dark could you please mod my 970 Strix for higher TDP and maximum voltage but please leave clocks at stock because I will OC with software. Many thanks.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Hi again mr dark ok after further testing ive decided if u can just set the core to 1425 everything should be gravy.

Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swobph11*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I've installed your bios to my strix 980 ti. It workes very well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found an interesting thing though.
> 
> When I use the original bios and set my overlock frequency to 1420mhz by GPU tweak (which is my max stable overclock setting), the peak frequency I can reach is 1520mhz from the monitor.
> 
> When I use your bios without changing anything, I can only reach 1430mhz.
> 
> Certainly, I can use GPU tweak again to overclock to 1560mhz.
> 
> It is impossible for me before, but it is a stable frequency right now.
> 
> My confusion is why the peak frequency is different from the setting with original bios but the same with the custom bios.


Hey there

That's normal, My bios without boost so the card will stop at 1430mhz ( or whatever clock we set there ).. while with stock bios boost still on and the card boost to higher clock..

let me know the max stable clock for yo so i can adjust the bios again for daily profile so no need for any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark could you please mod my 970 Strix for higher TDP and maximum voltage but please leave clocks at stock because I will OC with software. Many thanks.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hey bro

here yo go

Strix970---TDP--Only.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Hi again mr dark ok after further testing ive decided if u can just set the core to 1425 everything should be gravy.
> 
> Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Hey there

we can't use any random clock from the bios, each step should be 13mhz so 1418 to 1430 to 1443mhz..etc..

STrix980--Ti--1430mhz.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> here yo go
> 
> Strix970---TDP--Only.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Hey there


Thanks man but for some reason I still only have 1.2v and not 1.212....any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Thanks man but for some reason I still only have 1.2v and not 1.212....any idea what could be wrong?


boost off is the fix for that.. maybe 1405mhz / 1.212v and you push as yo like ?


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> boost off is the fix for that.. maybe 1405mhz / 1.212v and you push as yo like ?


Okay yeah if you could mod that for me it would be much appreciated man


----------



## swobph11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> That's normal, My bios without boost so the card will stop at 1430mhz ( or whatever clock we set there ).. while with stock bios boost still on and the card boost to higher clock..
> 
> let me know the max stable clock for yo so i can adjust the bios again for daily profile so no need for any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro
> 
> here yo go


I think my stable clock is 1530mhz. Could you help me adjust the bios again?

My card is strix 980 ti.

strix-GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Okay yeah if you could mod that for me it would be much appreciated man


Here yo go

Asus970--Strix--1405-1.212v.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swobph11*
> 
> I think my stable clock is 1530mhz. Could you help me adjust the bios again?
> 
> My card is strix 980 ti.
> 
> strix-GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

Strix980Ti---1531mhz.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Asus970--Strix--1405-1.212v.zip 137k .zip file


Thanks mate, works like a charm. Now to see how high I can push it


----------



## yiannis

hello guys i have problem re flashing my 980gtx...when i try to flash the card says cant open file...i want to flash the card with the default bios..any suggestions?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiannis*
> 
> hello guys i have problem re flashing my 980gtx...when i try to flash the card says cant open file...i want to flash the card with the default bios..any suggestions?


Screenshot for the error message will be good idea


----------



## yiannis

WP_20160512_001.jpg 1293k .jpg file
 photo from my mobile with the error mr dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiannis*
> 
> WP_20160512_001.jpg 1293k .jpg file
> photo from my mobile with the error mr dark


Try the latest Nvflash from that thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

also you extract the stock bios in the nvflash folder ?


----------



## yiannis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try the latest Nvflash from that thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> 
> also you extract the stock bios in the nvflash folder ?


yes i have done it before many times without any problems...i dont know why is doing this


----------



## yiannis

i tried with the new nvflash and says nvflash is not recognized as an internal or external command operable program or batch file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiannis*
> 
> yes i have done it before many times without any problems...i dont know why is doing this


You extract the bios on the nvflash folder ? the name is GM204 not GM200 ? 980 Ti stock bios is GM200..


----------



## yiannis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You extract the bios on the nvflash folder ? the name is GM204 not GM200 ? 980 Ti stock bios is GM200..


yes mr dark if you see the photo says GM204.rom


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiannis*
> 
> yes mr dark if you see the photo says GM204.rom


watch the video from the first page again, i'm sure you miss something


----------



## superkyle1721

Just going to throw this out here. I experienced a similar issue randomly when I was flashing my cards (which I did like 20 times to get the fan curve how I wanted it) Oddly enough I restarted the computer and the error went away. So as elementary as it sounds have you tried to simply restart the PC?


----------



## yiannis

yes now i got this

WP_20160513_0011.jpg 1407k .jpg file
 BCRT error :certificate 2.0 verification failed Error:bios cert 2.0 verification error update aborted


----------



## DeathAngel74

try this

nvflsh645.218.zip 951k .zip file


----------



## yiannis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> try this
> 
> nvflsh645.218.zip 951k .zip file


ok man thanks this did the job....when i am going to play bf4 after one or two games i get direct x error the device is hung and i thing i have to make a smaller oc than mr dark made for me...1506 core clock...thanks a lot guys


----------



## DeathAngel74

that's a windows10/nvidia driver/game problem. you are the 2nd person to mention it in two days.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> that's a windows10/nvidia driver/game problem. you are the 2nd person to mention it in two days.


driver problem or Unstable OC..


----------



## DeathAngel74

In my experience dxgi error was windows/driver corruption related, or RAID0 with cheap SSDs, lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> In my experience dxgi error was windows/driver corruption related, or RAID0 with cheap SSDs, lol


SSd's ? lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah they were dying and effed up my last windows install. Swapped em out and issues gone.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah they were dying and effed up my last windows install. Swapped em out and issues gone.


which model ? old pny ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah! CS 1111= Crap S*** 1111, lmao.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wonder how much voltage I would need for 4.6GHz if I only need 1.25v for 4.5GHz? Ideas ? Advice? Mr-Dark, johnd0e?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah! CS 1111= Crap S*** 1111, lmao.


heheh, that's why i love Samsung ssd's








Quote:


> I wonder how much voltage I would need for 4.6GHz if I only need 1.25v for 4.5GHz? Ideas ? Advice? Mr-Dark, johnd0e?


If the cpu scale with voltage, it should be around 1.30v.. but sometime the cpu hit the wall and need higher voltage for the next multi


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wonder how much voltage I would need for 4.6GHz if I only need 1.25v for 4.5GHz? Ideas ? Advice? Mr-Dark, johnd0e?


~12mv per core for every 100mhz. As long as the cpu continues to scale well. So 1.3v should be bootable, might need a little extra to stabilize.

Edit:

Also, i forget if it works with skylake but upping input voltage might increase cpu voltage scaling if you hit a wall. That might just be a haswell-e thing though...cant remember been a little bit since i touched my 6700k, going to start playing with it again soon though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thank you!
Edit:
1.350-1.365v adaptive


----------



## DeathAngel74

Temps between 21C-49C idle/load. Wouldn't even boot to Winblows @ 1.3v


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Temps between 21C-49C idle/load


those are good temps...why not push further? 1.4v 4.7GHz....1.45v 4.8GHz????? PUSHHHHHHHH


----------



## DeathAngel74

I don't have a "real" waterblock? LOL! I don't know how much the H100i v2 can handle, and tomshardware is meh! More than likely the TG Kryonaut is helping with temps?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I don't have a "real" waterblock? LOL! I don't know how much the H100i v2 can handle, and tomshardware is meh! More than likely the TG Kryonaut is helping with temps?


theres only one way to find out how much it can handle.....

my ek predator 240 does not like this 5960x running 4.6GHz 1.3v constant. shes a toasty idler.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Those temps are only while gaming. I really don't do any encoding or anything else. Just web browsing, youtube, streaming vids(Kodi) and games. The highest I've seen idling is high 20's.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Those temps are only while gaming. I really don't do any encoding or anything else. Just web browsing, youtube, streaming vids(Kodi) and games


i idle in the mid 30's on the cpu and mid 40's on the package.....under gaming loads i see 60c occasional.....under heavy stress testing load i hit 80's no problem.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I skipped stress testing and straight to gaming, lol.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I skipped stress testing and straight to gaming, lol.


sound like me when i was benching 4.9Ghz on my 6700k, it would die in stress tests.....but as long as it made it though a run of firestrike it was good enough for me hahaha.


----------



## DeathAngel74

heck, im happy it even booted to windows, lol. I had to hard reset the comp at 1.3v though. /shrug


----------



## Tristanguy1224

I'd love to get a tweak for my BIOS (GTX 970 SC EVGA) I know it's limited to 1.21 or whatever that's fine. I'm not looking to clock it to the max. I would just like TDP maxed and all the limiters taken off.

GM204GTX970Stock.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks in advance.


----------



## asdkj1740

what gpu clock speed could achieve if 1.27v 400w bios is using


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> I'd love to get a tweak for my BIOS (GTX 970 SC EVGA) I know it's limited to 1.21 or whatever that's fine. I'm not looking to clock it to the max. I would just like TDP maxed and all the limiters taken off.
> 
> GM204GTX970Stock.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Give this a try

Evga970--SC---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> 
> 
> what gpu clock speed could achieve if 1.27v 400w bios is using


+ 2.1ghz and with some water ? wow


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Also just started noticing the ASIC quality... it's 77.5%. Not sure how good that is but.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Also just started noticing the ASIC quality... it's 77.5%. Not sure how good that is but.....


That very good ASIC quality... I think you can push it to 1506mhz without problem..


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Good to know. rebooting with the modded BIOS now. This is AWESOME! I bought this card yesterday to replace my GTX580 3GB and while I noticed a nice jump in performance I could literally feel the limiters kicking in.
Actually thinking about it I wouldn't mind another version of that BIOS with a little more aggressive settings. I'm crazy about fan speed I don't care about noise I just turn up the volume so my fan curve makes it 85% at 75c and up faster from there. Also not sure exactly how much it helps but I have fans pulling air off the back of the card and blowing it away one is a modded Dell HDD cooler caddy. I haven't tested much with this card but using a cheap infrared thermometer on my 580 the back of the card went from 170~ F to 120~ F.

Ok got excited and rambled a bit thanks again!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Good to know. rebooting with the modded BIOS now. This is AWESOME! I bought this card yesterday to replace my GTX580 3GB and while I noticed a nice jump in performance I could literally feel the limiters kicking in.
> Actually thinking about it I wouldn't mind another version of that BIOS with a little more aggressive settings. I'm crazy about fan speed I don't care about noise I just turn up the volume so my fan curve makes it 85% at 75c and up faster from there. Also not sure exactly how much it helps but I have fans pulling air off the back of the card and blowing it away one is a modded Dell HDD cooler caddy. I haven't tested much with this card but using a cheap infrared thermometer on my 580 the back of the card went from 170~ F to 120~ F.
> 
> Ok got excited and rambled a bit thanks again!


Nice! now use any oc software to push the card farther.. Aim for 1506mhz on the core (+39mhz offset ) and if your memory chip from Samsung you can push it from 7.4ghz to 8ghz (+300mhz offset )

once you find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios again for yo! also i can added the custom fan curve to the bios so no need for any OC software


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Will do! I'm running firestrike right now and maxing out at 60c with my curve and your bios. Once I get those results I'll bump the core up and try that first. Also is there a way to tell if I've got Samsung memory chips?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Will do! I'm running firestrike right now and maxing out at 60c with my curve and your bios. Once I get those results I'll bump the core up and try that first. Also is there a way to tell if I've got Samsung memory chips?


From Gpu-Z (behind memory type )


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Ok so I ran FS and got 9250. Gave it +39 like you suggested and got 9350 with ZERO issues. Also I didn't get lucky enough to get Sammy chips I got Elpida. I noticed as well I still have a power slider in Precision and it's at 100% and goes to 103%.
Oh temps maxed at 62c.

Aside from the numbers EVERYTHING is smoother. I may not get 60+ fps in everything but it's WAY more stable of a framerate.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Ok so I ran FS and got 9250. Gave it +39 like you suggested and got 9350 with ZERO issues. Also I didn't get lucky enough to get Sammy chips I got Elpida. I noticed as well I still have a power slider in Precision and it's at 100% and goes to 103%.
> Oh temps maxed at 62c.
> 
> Aside from the numbers EVERYTHING is smoother. I may not get 60+ fps in everything but it's WAY more stable of a framerate.


Nice! now the core at 1506mhz.. try some games and if no problem push the memory more ( +300 mhz ) if no artifact then you will be fine..

leave the power limit at 100% no need to play with at all.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

I was wondering if the power % was even being read correctly because GTA V cranked GPU usage was at 100% but power usage claimed 60%~
I'll try boosting the mem next. Even though I got the Elpida chips you think +300 might still work? And I don't want to be greedy but you think the core could handle more Mhz?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> I was wondering if the power % was even being read correctly because GTA V cranked GPU usage was at 100% but power usage claimed 60%~
> I'll try boosting the mem next. Even though I got the Elpida chips you think +300 might still work? And I don't want to be greedy but you think the core could handle more Mhz?


the lower power usage under load the better for stable clock/fps.. no one can tell yo about the clock limit.. you can try to push the core more until it crash.. also the same for memory


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the lower power usage under load the better for stable clock/fps.. no one can tell yo about the clock limit.. you can try to push the core more until it crash.. also the same for memory


Ok so the results are in and you sir are a winner! er... well I guess I am but you win my respect anyway...

First run 1468 core stock mem


Second run 1506 core stock mem


Third run 1506 core 4000 mem


Gonna run some games and see how it goes.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Is there a step between 3700 and 4000 for the mem?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Ok so the results are in and you sir are a winner! er... well I guess I am but you win my respect anyway...
> 
> First run 1468 core stock mem
> 
> 
> Second run 1506 core stock mem
> 
> 
> Third run 1506 core 4000 mem
> 
> 
> Gonna run some games and see how it goes.


Thanks bro







your result good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Is there a step between 3700 and 4000 for the mem?


You can use any clock.. no problem at all if 4000mhz artifact ?


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Ah didn't know if the mem was stepped like the gpu. I can't say FOR SURE I saw artifacts at 4Ghz.... but maybe.... or I was looking too hard and every seam in a model where they didn't fit together perfect sticks out to me and I think OH NO my memory! and I'm too worried... how likely is damage from overclocking the memory? I'm not gonna go wacko and try to put it at 5Ghz or anything but as long as I reset it everything should be ok yes?

Also just finished FS @ 1520/3700 for a score of 9300

I just bought this card last night and was ready to take it back this morning until I found this thread.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Ah didn't know if the mem was stepped like the gpu. I can't say FOR SURE I saw artifacts at 4Ghz.... but maybe.... or I was looking too hard and every seam in a model where they didn't fit together perfect sticks out to me and I think OH NO my memory! and I'm too worried... how likely is damage from overclocking the memory? I'm not gonna go wacko and try to put it at 5Ghz or anything but as long as I reset it everything should be ok yes?
> 
> Also just finished FS @ 1520/3700 for a score of 9300
> 
> I just bought this card last night and was ready to take it back this morning until I found this thread.


Overclocking the memory is safe.. as we don't have voltage control for the memory you can push as you can... simply if they not stable they will artifact









you got good silicon even with voltage locked card as 1506/8000 is very good.. many unlocked card can't reach that even at 1.28v


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Mr-Dark, this is a random question but eversince you put a kraken G10 and AIO on your card, did you gain any MHZ on the core, or just better temps, and silence ?


----------



## Tristanguy1224

First display driver crash @ +91 so it seems +78 (1546) is about where it wants to be I guess....


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Ok so the results are in and you sir are a winner! er... well I guess I am but you win my respect anyway...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First run 1468 core stock mem
> 
> 
> Second run 1506 core stock mem
> 
> 
> Third run 1506 core 4000 mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna run some games and see how it goes.


Why stop at 1506? I went all the way to 1557 which is when I started seeing artifacts. But it gave me my highest Firestrike score.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Why stop at 1506? I went all the way to 1557 which is when I started seeing artifacts. But it gave me my highest Firestrike score.


Oh I kept going I'm stable at 1546 anything higher and its display driver reset time....


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Oh I kept going I'm stable at 1546 anything higher and its display driver reset time....


You should balance that out to a number divisible by 13 from 1506 like 1545.... I just realized my reported max number should have been 1558....lol...


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> You should balance that out to a number divisible by 13 from 1506 like 1545.... I just realized my reported max number should have been 1558....lol...


I am. the numbers I'm giving are what's reported by software. but my jumps in clock speed are always in increments of 13


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Dark i just bought the witcher 3 and have noticed some screen tearing in the game do you think that has anything to do with the graphics card overlock. Steam seems to have some tearing in it when scrolling up and down. Video play back on movies seems fine.

GM204--1557--4215.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## flyer57

Hello Mr-Dark, after the fiasco with replacement card, it to started having problems. And ended up getting a replacement for it. The ASIC on that replacement card was 70.6%. First card was 73.4% that one I still own and works great just overclock above 1481 MHz and a second car I bought was at 76.4%. That one overclock the same. But that card died for no reason. So now, I just received the replacement for the replacement card lol. and I checked the ASIC and couldn't believe it said 80.4%. I even loaded in older GPU -Z program and that program said the same thing. So now I was wondering if I can get you to copy the settings on the old bios from the older card and matched the new card bios To it. So I can run them in SLI. As usual appreciate everything you do and thanks much

GM200.zip 298k .zip file


----------



## earth2004

Hey Mr-Dark, I got 2 EVGA 980ti FTW in SLI mode, also I made them water cooled by using NZXT G10 & Corsair H55. ASIC is pretty good 72.1% and 76.9%. Any chance I can get 1600MHz clock and max GHz on memory? Here is the stock bios, hope I can hear from you soon : )

evga980tiftw.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## BassMonroe

Hi Mr-Dark. New member here... I appreciate how you've been helping everyone OC to squeeze out the best performance possible. I've been studying various ROMs and flashed maybe a dozen or so with fairly decent results. GPU is as follows:

EVGA GTX 970 REF 2.0+ 04G-P4-3973-KR
ASIC 78.8%
Original Boost Clock CLK74 1392.5MHz @ 1281.3mV
Stable modified ROM is at 1481.0 MHz, Mem 4001 (Samsung) Boost disabled,
Power Table increased to 371000, Voltage Table at 1281.3mV
Highest voltage seen OC: 1275mV stable at 1481 MHz

Goal is 1506.5 MHz but FireStrike has red artifacts in the first 2 tests and under gaming occasional driver crashes occur.

Using 362.00 Nvidia drivers. Fresh reinstalled several times but no change.
Huge tower case with lots of fans, OC air-cooled temps on original cooler approx low 70s at 1281.3mV. Using AfterBurner for fan profile only as it works better than modded ROM fan settings. 850W Bronze PSU

Not sure what else I can try. It's a REF card with the new heatpipes, baseplate, and otherwise identical to the 3975 SSC model, which at 78.8% ASIC I'd think I should be able to easily hit 1506. Wondering if REF means lower binned despite ASIC for some reason.

Need your expertise if you have a moment free. Attaching original and modified ROMs. Wondering if the new ROM has something off or if I'm just stuck at 1481. Not the end of the world as not much performance gain, just unsure why it won't hit 1506 with a half decent ASIC.

GPU-Z never shows any throttling or PerfCap other than Util with modified ROM.

Thanks in advance!

GM204original.zip 273k .zip file


GM204-3975-OCNet-1480-stable-1281v.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Oh I kept going I'm stable at 1546 anything higher and its display driver reset time....


Nice, now you know how it work!

just take your time to find the Max stable clock then report back here so i can adjust the bios again for yo bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Dark i just bought the witcher 3 and have noticed some screen tearing in the game do you think that has anything to do with the graphics card overlock. Steam seems to have some tearing in it when scrolling up and down. Video play back on movies seems fine.
> 
> GM204--1557--4215.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Enable Vsync ? or try -20mhz on the core ? or -100mhz on the memory ? only yo can find the real problem by testing lower clock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark, after the fiasco with replacement card, it to started having problems. And ended up getting a replacement for it. The ASIC on that replacement card was 70.6%. First card was 73.4% that one I still own and works great just overclock above 1481 MHz and a second car I bought was at 76.4%. That one overclock the same. But that card died for no reason. So now, I just received the replacement for the replacement card lol. and I checked the ASIC and couldn't believe it said 80.4%. I even loaded in older GPU -Z program and that program said the same thing. So now I was wondering if I can get you to copy the settings on the old bios from the older card and matched the new card bios To it. So I can run them in SLI. As usual appreciate everything you do and thanks much
> 
> GM200.zip 298k .zip file


Hello there

Glad to hear that! 80% ASIC is very nice... here yo go

Evga980Ti------Dark.zip 298k .zip file


Dark.zip (298k. zip file)

Both at same setting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Mr-Dark, this is a random question but eversince you put a kraken G10 and AIO on your card, did you gain any MHZ on the core, or just better temps, and silence ?


Hello

The G10 mod stabilize my OC at lower volt.. as 1506mhz at 1.250v crash after 40m in same games but after the mod they rock solid at that even 1544mhz at same volt is fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earth2004*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark, I got 2 EVGA 980ti FTW in SLI mode, also I made them water cooled by using NZXT G10 & Corsair H55. ASIC is pretty good 72.1% and 76.9%. Any chance I can get 1600MHz clock and max GHz on memory? Here is the stock bios, hope I can hear from you soon : )
> 
> evga980tiftw.zip 147k .zip file


Hey there

Nice work! look clean.. how your temp under load ?

your cards look good one as + 70% ASIC is nice in SLI!

Give this a try

980Ti--FTW---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash my bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software









Good luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassMonroe*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark. New member here... I appreciate how you've been helping everyone OC to squeeze out the best performance possible. I've been studying various ROMs and flashed maybe a dozen or so with fairly decent results. GPU is as follows:
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 REF 2.0+ 04G-P4-3973-KR
> ASIC 78.8%
> Original Boost Clock CLK74 1392.5MHz @ 1281.3mV
> Stable modified ROM is at 1481.0 MHz, Mem 4001 (Samsung) Boost disabled,
> Power Table increased to 371000, Voltage Table at 1281.3mV
> Highest voltage seen OC: 1275mV stable at 1481 MHz
> 
> Goal is 1506.5 MHz but FireStrike has red artifacts in the first 2 tests and under gaming occasional driver crashes occur.
> 
> Using 362.00 Nvidia drivers. Fresh reinstalled several times but no change.
> Huge tower case with lots of fans, OC air-cooled temps on original cooler approx low 70s at 1281.3mV. Using AfterBurner for fan profile only as it works better than modded ROM fan settings. 850W Bronze PSU
> 
> Not sure what else I can try. It's a REF card with the new heatpipes, baseplate, and otherwise identical to the 3975 SSC model, which at 78.8% ASIC I'd think I should be able to easily hit 1506. Wondering if REF means lower binned despite ASIC for some reason.
> 
> Need your expertise if you have a moment free. Attaching original and modified ROMs. Wondering if the new ROM has something off or if I'm just stuck at 1481. Not the end of the world as not much performance gain, just unsure why it won't hit 1506 with a half decent ASIC.
> 
> GPU-Z never shows any throttling or PerfCap other than Util with modified ROM.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> GM204original.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM204-3975-OCNet-1480-stable-1281v.zip 136k .zip file


Hello bro, Welcome to OCN!









Your custom bios look good expect the TDP table.. try this one based on your Stock bios

GM204original-------------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

let me know how yo go


----------



## BTCHSLP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Can you mod my bios for me? I want to maximize my cards performance, no throttling, without adding so much heat. It's a *Zotac ZT-90101-10P GeForce GTX 970*. I'm *air cooled* btw.
> 
> I want it to be:
> 
> *Unlocked* (not sure what this does actually, but judging by other comments, it's the way to go)
> *No Boost* (that is, if turning off boost is better. Reading the comments in this thread suggest it is)
> 
> *TDP*= Default, but if you have to modify it, less than 330 watts. My 970's temps was over 80c when i previously had my bios modded by someone else, to 330 watts. So higher than the default but not too high.
> 
> *Power Limit*= 115-120 i guess. Anything over the default, but not too high (like 126 which i had before, but i believe caused my card to overheat, alongside TDP) because i get PWR in gpu-z pefcap, but i think too high would push my temps over 80c. I want to stay a few degrees under 80c if it's possible.
> 
> *Voltage*= Default, or whatever you feel would be good without adding too much heat.


Hi Mr-Dark,

can you please create myself the same BIOS with following Clock-settings ?

GPU-Clock: 1507 MHz
Memory-Clock: 3953 MHz

My Original BIOS is attached.
Thanks in advance !









GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BTCHSLP*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> can you please create myself the same BIOS with following Clock-settings ?
> 
> GPU-Clock: 1507 MHz
> Memory-Clock: 3953 MHz
> 
> My Original BIOS is attached.
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hey there

Sure, Here yo go

GM204---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3953mhz & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## BTCHSLP

Ok - i think it`s a bit 2 much GPU-Clock for this card.
I got graphic-errors during the 3DMark-benchmark









Can you please set the GPU-Clock to 1468.5 MHz ?

Sorry for this trouble


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BTCHSLP*
> 
> Ok - i think it`s a bit 2 much GPU-Clock for this card.
> I got graphic-errors during the 3DMark-benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please set the GPU-Clock to 1468.5 MHz ?
> 
> Sorry for this trouble


Sure, here yo go

GM204-----1468mhz.zip 137k .zip file


1468mhz.zip (137k. zip file)


----------



## BTCHSLP

Thank you mate.
I set the Memory-Clock up to 3901 and now the BIOS works perfectly !









Stock:
 

Mod-BIOS:
 

Great Job, Mate !


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BTCHSLP*
> 
> I set the Memory-Clock up to 3901 and the BIOS works perfectly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Job, Mate !


Glad to hear that, Enjoy


----------



## BassMonroe

Nice work, thanks! No throttling or PerfCap as seen before with the mods I made.

Unfortunately I still see the same red flashes as before at 1506 in FireStrike testing. I guess this card really doesn't want to go above 1481. Maybe that's why it's a 3973 REF instead of a 3975 SSC. I've read conflicting statements on whether EVGA bins between the two other than just guaranteeing that 3975 can hit the factory OC, but the hardware should be identical. Would think 78.8 ASIC would do better but apparently other factors are in play. Any thoughts on that? I'd swap to a 3975 but with my luck I'd get a sub-70 ASIC 3975 or have other issues. Oh well, 1481 is not bad and this card is a HUGE improvement over the Nvidia 460 I had before. The graphics score isn't much different at 1481, and maybe only 1 FPS in gaming difference.

I'm open to suggestions if you think there's still some more potential in this card. Otherwise, would you be able to create a 1481 MHz version of this ROM and I'll settle with that?

Thanks again for your help.+1 Rep.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassMonroe*
> 
> Nice work, thanks! No throttling or PerfCap as seen before with the mods I made.
> 
> Unfortunately I still see the same red flashes as before at 1506 in FireStrike testing. I guess this card really doesn't want to go above 1481. Maybe that's why it's a 3973 REF instead of a 3975 SSC. I've read conflicting statements on whether EVGA bins between the two other than just guaranteeing that 3975 can hit the factory OC, but the hardware should be identical. Would think 78.8 ASIC would do better but apparently other factors are in play. Any thoughts on that? I'd swap to a 3975 but with my luck I'd get a sub-70 ASIC 3975 or have other issues. Oh well, 1481 is not bad and this card is a HUGE improvement over the Nvidia 460 I had before. The graphics score isn't much different at 1481, and maybe only 1 FPS in gaming difference.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions if you think there's still some more potential in this card. Otherwise, would you be able to create a 1481 MHz version of this ROM and I'll settle with that?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.+1 Rep.


Its the silicon all the time, if you change maybe you will get good card that can hit 1550mhz or more and maybe worse.. no one know









Here is 1481mhz bios

GM204origina----1481mhzl.zip 136k .zip file


As you say not big difference between 1481 and 1506mhz..


----------



## BassMonroe

Wow, fast response. New ROM is ROCK SOLID at 1480 - this is the one I'll stick with. 13422 FireStrike Graphics score. Only 120 less than 1506 MHz, but stable. Thanks again!


----------



## flyer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Glad to hear that! 80% ASIC is very nice... here yo go
> 
> Evga980Ti------Dark.zip 298k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (298k. zip file)
> 
> Both at same setting


Checking back with you Mr-Dark.
Well I think voltage may be too high. Even if I pull it back to 1455 MHz is still crashes the video driver.
I noticed when I was running stock SLI that the new card was running at lower voltage. Even though it was pulling more power" TDP" and it was running as master.
That's what makes me think maybe voltage is too high. Or at least doesn't need as much. But I just wonder what you think. Should We drop the voltage and check it a bit or do you think it might be something else?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassMonroe*
> 
> Wow, fast response. New ROM is ROCK SOLID at 1480 - this is the one I'll stick with. 13422 FireStrike Graphics score. Only 120 less than 1506 MHz, but stable. Thanks again!


Glad to hear that, Enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Checking back with you Mr-Dark.
> Well I think voltage may be too high. Even if I pull it back to 1455 MHz is still crashes the video driver.
> I noticed when I was running stock SLI that the new card was running at lower voltage. Even though it was pulling more power" TDP" and it was running as master.
> That's what makes me think maybe voltage is too high. Or at least doesn't need as much. But I just wonder what you think. Should We drop the voltage and check it a bit or do you think it might be something else?


Hello

Even if the voltage is higher than what the card need it will never crash from that.. sound like the new card not a good clocker..









try lower clock ? 1440mhz ? if the card crash at anything over 1400mhz then we can try 1.255v instead off 1.28v







let me know


----------



## flyer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that, Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Even if the voltage is higher than what the card need it will never crash from that.. sound like the new card not a good clocker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try lower clock ? 1440mhz ? if the card crash at anything over 1400mhz then we can try 1.255v instead off 1.28v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know


Sorry Mr-Dark I am so bad at explaining things.. That's what I would like to do is to lower voltage and see if that helps. It's at 1.27 now do you think 1.25v or 1.26v will be the best to try?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Sorry Mr-Dark I am so bad at explaining things.. That's what I would like to do is to lower voltage and see if that helps. It's at 1.27 now do you think 1.25v or 1.26v will be the best to try?


No problem, here is both at 1.255v

980Tis---1.255v.zip 298k .zip file


Try and let me know


----------



## BassMonroe

Just added another +100 to 4K RAM with AB. Seems stable so far. Any idea how high Samsung memory on 970 can go? Safe to OC? Looking to compensate for 1481 core LOL.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassMonroe*
> 
> Just added another +100 to 4K RAM with AB. Seems stable so far. Any idea how high Samsung memory on 970 can go? Safe to OC? Looking to compensate for 1481 core LOL.


You should Aim for 4000mhz on the memory not more for daily usage as some can push over that but still Artifact while in some games..

you can push as you can nothing will hurt the card.


----------



## flyer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, here is both at 1.255v
> 
> 980Tis---1.255v.zip 298k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try and let me know


Well it looks like it might be the memory. He did the same thing, so I slow down the memory down the 3500 MHz and then I let me go back up to 1480 MHz on the clock . So is there something else I can try. Like maybe the higher voltage again with the low memory speed?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Well it looks like it might be the memory. He did the same thing, so I slow down the memory down the 3500 MHz and then I let me go back up to 1480 MHz on the clock . So is there something else I can try. Like maybe the higher voltage again with the low memory speed?


maybe the memory on the new card can't reach 3.8ghz.. here is the 1.28v bios but with stock memory clock for both

980Tis-----Stockmemory.zip 298k .zip file


Stockmemory.zip (298k. zip file)


----------



## Sub-Zero378

I figured out my witcher issue. I needed to enabled vsync in the nvidia driver. Apparently enabling it in game does nothing. Everything is so gorgeous at 1557/4215. My card doesn't hardly go over 75C. runs all benchmarks with no crashes. Do you think you could make me a new bios with more power?

GM204--1557--4215.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Hi Mr. Dark this is my vga evga 970 hybrid gaming (AIO cooler)

970 GTX

memory Elpida

Asic 77,9%

boost 1368 MHZ


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> I figured out my witcher issue. I needed to enabled vsync in the nvidia driver. Apparently enabling it in game does nothing. Everything is so gorgeous at 1557/4215. My card doesn't hardly go over 75C. runs all benchmarks with no crashes. Do you think you could make me a new bios with more power?
> 
> GM204--1557--4215.zip 136k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM204-----TDP.zip 136k .zip file


TDP.zip (136k. zip file)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark this is my vga evga 970 hybrid gaming (AIO cooler)
> 
> 970 GTX
> 
> memory Elpida
> 
> Asic 77,9%
> 
> boost 1368 MHZ


Thanks for sharing the bios here! you're the first one share that bios here..









Shame on Evga lock the voltage at 1.212v om such a good card







if you like more performance i made this bios for yo

Evga970--Hybrid-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## merceless

Hello, I have been having stability issues with 2 of my 3 980's. If I upload all 3 bios could you up my voltage cap to 1.3V and disable boost? I've looked into it myself, I'm just not confident in doing bios mods


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merceless*
> 
> Hello, I have been having stability issues with 2 of my 3 980's. If I upload all 3 bios could you up my voltage cap to 1.3V and disable boost? I've looked into it myself, I'm just not confident in doing bios mods


Hey there

Sure, i can do that


----------



## flyer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> maybe the memory on the new card can't reach 3.8ghz.. here is the 1.28v bios but with stock memory clock for both
> 
> 980Tis-----Stockmemory.zip 298k .zip file
> 
> 
> Stockmemory.zip (298k. zip file)


*Mr-Dark*, looks like it doesn't like the higher-voltage either. Can't get above 1455 MHz.

I have the one modded bios you set up to 1.255 V. seems to work okay. I can take it up to 1481 MHz.

But I'd like to try a little bit lower voltage, can you make me one with 1.24v for both cards and stock megahertz for the memory. To see if the lower voltage let's me overclock a little more.
It did seem to work really good on stock voltage. Just kept changing from 1.19v something to a maximum of 1.21v. And it really never got above 1.21v. Even if the older card was pulling 1.24v. That's in SLI.

Even at idle the voltage of the new card is always lower than the old card like 0.949v for the old card and the new card will have 0.809v or something. FYI

Anyway I'll try the new setup your making for me and will be happy with that. I really don't care about having super overclockers. I just wanted the performance for playing games. And not even talking about having a custom bios, which is so cool.
And 2 980 ti are a real beast even if they're not overclock very much.

Just curious, but would it hurt anything to run the cards at different voltage Max. Like maybe 1.255 V on the old card and 1.24v on the new card. The new card is the master in the SLI.
I respect your knowledge, that's why I'm asking your opinion on this. Just thought of it now, so I really haven't done any investigating with this yet.

And as usual I greatly appreciate all your time and effort. Stay safe and keep making those great bios.


----------



## merceless

top980.zip 137k .zip file


mid980.zip 137k .zip file


bottom980.zip 147k .zip file


These are my 3 bios.
If you could keep the names the same that would be great, I don't want to get them confused when I re-flash them









So all I need is the Voltage cap raised to 1.3V and boost removed on all 3

Thanks heaps


----------



## asdkj1740

seems 1080 and 1070 have got a better boost per voltage


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> *Mr-Dark*, looks like it doesn't like the higher-voltage either. Can't get above 1455 MHz.
> 
> I have the one modded bios you set up to 1.255 V. seems to work okay. I can take it up to 1481 MHz.
> 
> But I'd like to try a little bit lower voltage, can you make me one with 1.24v for both cards and stock megahertz for the memory. To see if the lower voltage let's me overclock a little more.
> It did seem to work really good on stock voltage. Just kept changing from 1.19v something to a maximum of 1.21v. And it really never got above 1.21v. Even if the older card was pulling 1.24v. That's in SLI.
> 
> Even at idle the voltage of the new card is always lower than the old card like 0.949v for the old card and the new card will have 0.809v or something. FYI
> 
> Anyway I'll try the new setup your making for me and will be happy with that. I really don't care about having super overclockers. I just wanted the performance for playing games. And not even talking about having a custom bios, which is so cool.
> And 2 980 ti are a real beast even if they're not overclock very much.
> 
> Just curious, but would it hurt anything to run the cards at different voltage Max. Like maybe 1.255 V on the old card and 1.24v on the new card. The new card is the master in the SLI.
> I respect your knowledge, that's why I'm asking your opinion on this. Just thought of it now, so I really haven't done any investigating with this yet.
> 
> And as usual I greatly appreciate all your time and effort. Stay safe and keep making those great bios.


Hello

the voltage variance is normal (at IDLE ) as the card with higher ASIC need lower voltage for same clock.. but i can see your new card isn't good clocker even with such a high ASIC..

And yes you can use different voltage under load without any problem.. now let me know what yo need so i can help as yo ask for 1.24v then 1.21v the 1.19v which one ?









and you're most welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merceless*
> 
> top980.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> mid980.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> bottom980.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> These are my 3 bios.
> If you could keep the names the same that would be great, I don't want to get them confused when I re-flash them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all I need is the Voltage cap raised to 1.3V and boost removed on all 3
> 
> Thanks heaps


Sure bro, Here yo go

980--3--Way--.zip 420k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.300v & higher TDP limit & boost off

no need to adjust the voltage/TDP slider anymore.. just push the clock farther









the name is GM204 for all now..lol

just kidding








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> seems 1080 and 1070 have got a better boost per voltage


The 2Ghz sound very good to me.. we will see after 11 day's


----------



## flyer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> the voltage variance is normal (at IDLE ) as the card with higher ASIC need lower voltage for same clock.. but i can see your new card isn't good clocker even with such a high ASIC..
> 
> And yes you can use different voltage under load without any problem.. now let me know what yo need so i can help as yo ask for 1.24v then 1.21v the 1.19v which one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you're most welcome


Cool, that's really good to know. And if it's not too much trouble could you make me one for 1.24 v and 1.21v. And memory at stock.
But Just for the new card.
Think I'll use one of the other bios you already made for the old card.
Do you think it could be that the memory might be not so good in the new card. And that's why I haven't been able to overclock much with it?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Cool, that's really good to know. And if it's not too much trouble could you make me one for 1.24 v and 1.21v. And memory at stock.
> But Just for the new card.
> Think I'll use one of the other bios you already made for the old card.
> Do you think it could be that the memory might be not so good in the new card. And that's why I haven't been able to overclock much with it?


Sure, here yo go

New-Card.zip 293k .zip file


I think its the core on the new card hit the wall at low clock.. you can disable the SLI (from nvidia driver ) and try to push the top card ( new one ) alone.. if same problem then its the new card can't OC farther


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Mr dark what does push / pull configuration of your cpu cooler mean, i have a corsair h115i one of its rad fan is at exhaust and one is at inflow, is this push and pull ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr dark what does push / pull configuration of your cpu cooler mean, i have a corsair h115i one of its rad fan is at exhaust and one is at inflow, is this push and pull ?


Hello

Its mean 4 fan's on the Radiator... 2 Push and 2 Pull


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Its mean 4 fan's on the Radiator... 2 Push and 2 Pull


so 2 fans at front of rad on exhaust and back rad fans at inflow ?


----------



## merceless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> the voltage variance is normal (at IDLE ) as the card with higher ASIC need lower voltage for same clock.. but i can see your new card isn't good clocker even with such a high ASIC..
> 
> And yes you can use different voltage under load without any problem.. now let me know what yo need so i can help as yo ask for 1.24v then 1.21v the 1.19v which one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you're most welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure bro, Here yo go
> 
> 980--3--Way--.zip 420k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.300v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> no need to adjust the voltage/TDP slider anymore.. just push the clock farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the name is GM204 for all now..lol
> 
> just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2Ghz sound very good to me.. we will see after 11 day's


Thanks heaps, ill flash them and see how it goes


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> so 2 fans at front of rad on exhaust and back rad fans at inflow ?


No, all exhaust.. the 2 under the Rad push the Air into the rad and the other over the Rad pull the hot Air from the Rad..

Like this one


----------



## Worgened

@Mr-Dark

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello Mr-dark and forum i am following this forum since 1year but never needed to make a post today i needed to so i joined to great community

I have 980ti hybrid evga graphic card i searched on internet but couldnt find one bios that i want. so i have seen your topic







i dont wanna use any overclocking program i wanna a bios that is stable overclocked for daily use 7/24 but i couldnot make it myself can you help me thx from now on i just posted bios here like you said. Have a nice day


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worgened*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hello Mr-dark and forum i am following this forum since 1year but never needed to make a post today i needed to so i joined to great community
> 
> I have 980ti hybrid evga graphic card i searched on internet but couldnt find one bios that i want. so i have seen your topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont wanna use any overclocking program i wanna a bios that is stable overclocked for daily use 7/24 but i couldnot make it myself can you help me thx from now on i just posted bios here like you said. Have a nice day


Hello there. Welcome to OCN bro!









Sure, I can help yo there.. how much the ASIC quality on your card ? any previous stable OC ?

Or just we can start from 1450/3700 1.255v and you push it until crash then we adjust the bios again ? what yo think


----------



## merceless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merceless*
> 
> Thanks heaps, ill flash them and see how it goes


flash went great. thank you so much


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merceless*
> 
> flash went great. thank you so much


Great! now let me know how yo go.. 3 cards under Water is Awesome specially with Ultimate bios


----------



## Worgened

@Mr-DarkTy so much mate .i never oced it yet asic qualitiy shown as %65,5 in gpu-z hope it helps







you are the boss what you say i do







we can try it
just checked the you sent me it is working while flashing original one is giving "cert verificition bios error message"


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worgened*
> 
> @Mr-DarkTy so much mate .i never oced it yet asic qualitiy shown as %65,5 in gpu-z hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are the boss what you say i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can try it


Here yo go

Evga980Ti--Hybrid----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## Worgened

@Mr-Dark ty so much i will report you in an hour will do some testing ty so much^^

Edit:Testing right now it seems pretty good temp is max 72degree i see no artifact playing games not using the bench program fyi


----------



## Worgened

@Mr-Dark got an error just now telling memory error etc and game client kicked me out :/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worgened*
> 
> @Mr-Dark got an error just now telling memory error etc and game client kicked me out :/


memory error ? screenshot for that will be good idea..









you should try Firestrike & Valley benhmark and if pass without problem try some games..

in general if the core unstable it will Artifact or crash while the memory Artifact or gave yo one color


----------



## Worgened

@Mr-Dark while playing cod BO3 i got blue screen and it named USER_ESRV_SVC_WILLAMETTE on bluescreen viewer i am trying to flash orginal bios now it gives me error bios verificition error and not flashing it: :/ can you give me another moddes bios that less higher current one so i can test







thx from now on

just checked the you sent me it is working while flashing original one is giving "cert verificition bios error" message


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worgened*
> 
> @Mr-Dark while playing cod BO3 i got blue screen and it named USER_ESRV_SVC_WILLAMETTE on bluescreen viewer i am trying to flash orginal bios now it gives me error bios verificition error and not flashing it: :/ can you give me another moddes bios that less higher current one so i can test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx from now on
> 
> just checked the you sent me it is working while flashing original one is giving "cert verificition bios error" message


Sure bro, Here yo go

980Ti-Hybrid--1430mhz.zip 152k .zip file


1430mhz and stock memory clock..

if you want to flash stock bios use this Nvflash version

Here


----------



## Worgened

@Mr-Darkthank you i just solved the problem i downloaded NvflashMBT.zip listed on first page and used w10 nvflash not nvflash64 it just flashed to original and i will try now your linked next bios will tell you how it goes


----------



## Worgened

@Mr-Dark Got blue secreen again this time error was Destruct! [WATCHDOG] .i just googled it and it seems it is nvidia card as i thought i wonder what was the problem core or memory i am downloading now valley to decide what was the error memory or core









edit: still testing somene on google said that intel driver uptade utility might cause problem i deleted it now testin with valley
edit2: valley is still running gpu temp is 67degree gpu load is : %99 but i just notice Power Consp: is max%61-67,5 it shouldbe %100 or atleeast near it or am i wrong?
edit:3 no bsod yet since 1 hour (almost)
edit:4 still no bsod it was that god damn program it seems


----------



## merceless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Great! now let me know how yo go.. 3 cards under Water is Awesome specially with Ultimate bios


Seems stable, havent OC'ed them yet but this is the first time in 3-4 months I've been able to game without hard crashes. Seems the GPU Boost was causing issues. Thank you so much, EVGA and the retailer didnt want to help lol, I'm so happy that I found someone that did!


----------



## illogik76

Hi Mr-Dark,

Still using the bios you modded for me but I was wondering if you could modify the fan curve a bit to be a bit quieter?

If possible could you please use this fan curve:


Here is the previous bios that you modded for me, if you could leave everything else as it is and just change the fan curve that would awesome.

Moddedbioswithfancurve.zip 147k .zip file


Once again many thanks for your work. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worgened*
> 
> @Mr-Dark Got blue secreen again this time error was Destruct! [WATCHDOG] .i just googled it and it seems it is nvidia card as i thought i wonder what was the problem core or memory i am downloading now valley to decide what was the error memory or core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: still testing somene on google said that intel driver uptade utility might cause problem i deleted it now testin with valley
> edit2: valley is still running gpu temp is 67degree gpu load is : %99 but i just notice Power Consp: is max%61-67,5 it shouldbe %100 or atleeast near it or am i wrong?
> edit:3 no bsod yet since 1 hour (almost)
> edit:4 still no bsod it was that god damn program it seems


Hello

Sound like your problem is the Nvidia driver, as unstable OC crash the game not Bsod the while system









a clean install for the driver from safe mode will be good idea.. and for the power usage its fine.. the lower under load is the better for stable core clock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merceless*
> 
> Seems stable, havent OC'ed them yet but this is the first time in 3-4 months I've been able to game without hard crashes. Seems the GPU Boost was causing issues. Thank you so much, EVGA and the retailer didnt want to help lol, I'm so happy that I found someone that did!


Glad to hear that bro! You can push more for sure as the voltage capable for a higher clock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> Still using the bios you modded for me but I was wondering if you could modify the fan curve a bit to be a bit quieter?
> 
> If possible could you please use this fan curve:
> 
> 
> Here is the previous bios that you modded for me, if you could leave everything else as it is and just change the fan curve that would awesome.
> 
> Moddedbioswithfancurve.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Once again many thanks for your work. It is greatly appreciated.


Sure bro, here yo go

Moddedbioswithfancurve--New.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Worgened

@Mr-Dark Hey mate driver issue might be would you do a bit higher clock rates both mem and core and some more fanspeed like illolik posted my fan always run %32 i just wan when gpu goes like 70% or over i want it atleast %40 right now it is max 32% 33 but if you are think core is ok with 1430 then i dont care anymore about core but i want it a bit higher overcloc results some guys made so easy 1450gpu+ and 7500 mem that makes me jealous







thx from now on


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worgened*
> 
> @Mr-Dark Hey mate driver issue might be would you do a bit higher clock rates both mem and core and some more fanspeed like illolik posted my fan always run %32 i just wan when gpu goes like 70% or over i want it atleast %40 right now it is max 32% 33 but if you are think core is ok with 1430 then i dont care anymore about core but i want it a bit higher overcloc results some guys made so easy 1450gpu+ and 7500 mem that makes me jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx from now on


Okay here is the Ultimate bios for the Hybrid card

Hybrid--1430--1.28v.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1430mhz & voltage 1.28v & a little higher fan speed as the Hybrid don't need much fan speed..

Install MSI Afterburner, then push the clock until you crash.. once you're sure its stable, push the memory ( aim for + 500mhz )..

once yo find the max stable clock on both core/memory report back so i can adjust the bios for daily profile


----------



## Worgened

@Mr-Dark@Mr-Dark ty so much will work on it righ now^^ will you report back when i find right values

Editmed you Mr-Dark mate with details ty


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

@Mr-Dark

Thank you so much for posting my Stock Bios for EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX+ (84.00.41.00.90 / 3842-4995) the other day.

I have now had the chance to do some _Overclocking_ and it seems to OC real well if I am correct or corrected







.

With max OC (as of now) I reach my Power Target exactly in Firestrike so no throttling. But when I play BF4 my power target reaches 117% so I have alot of throttling due to power target that is set in Stock Bios.

Can you or anyone else help me mod my _Stock Bios_:

980tiSC-stock.zip 146k .zip file
?

That I can reach a power target of 120% so I don't throttle when playing BF4?

I play on a Acer Predator 2560x1440p Gsync IPS with a refresh rate of 144hz. With the FPS counter I can tell that there is some throttling going on in the background. It jumps from 120fps down to 90fps in certain cases but thanx to Gsync game is still running butter smooth. But it would still be better for me to know that the GFX card is giving my Acer screen a constant rate of frames instead of throttling.

I am a very competitive gamer and I want my hardware to run







at optimal levels to give me that slight edge
















I would be grateful if someone who really feel very familiar working with this Bios could help me Optimize it







.


----------



## illogik76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure bro, here yo go
> 
> Moddedbioswithfancurve--New.zip 147k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## earth2004

I flashed your bios and I see weird green bits and flakes when gaming, temp as same before 60C full load. My power supply also died.. corsair AX860i supplying 6700k and 980ti sli, any ideas?


----------



## Mr-Dark

First GTX 1080 review out!

http://www.pcpop.com/view/2/2763/2763166_all.shtml


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mr-Dark,
Is 1.35v ok for 24/7/365? I'm at 4.6GHz, 1.35v adaptive.


----------



## asdkj1740

the gpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> First GTX 1080 review out!
> 
> http://www.pcpop.com/view/2/2763/2763166_all.shtml


the gpu boost 3.0 is quiet aggressive. and much more sensitive to the temp of gpu. i am curious on how off boost can help to achieve 2g steadily even at 80c.
cant wait to see the magic of custom bios on gtx1080


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> Is 1.35v ok for 24/7/365? I'm at 4.6GHz, 1.35v adaptive.


Yes there is no worry at all. I'm running 1.4 24/7 at 4.8Ghz. Max 24/7 voltage is 1.45 so you are well below.


----------



## DeathAngel74

How much higher do you think is safe with a closed loop like the h100i? I'm seeing 57c at 100% load at 4.6ghz. Do I need to go higher if the rig is mainly used for gaming, web browsing, youtube, kodi+movies? I don't do any video encoding. I use the cheap laptop for that, lol.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> How much higher do you think is safe with a closed loop like the h100i? I'm seeing 57c at 100% load at 4.6ghz. Do I need to go higher if the rig is mainly for gaming? I don't do any video encoding. I use the cheap laptop for that, lol.


When you say load what type of load are you applying? I'm using an H100i gtx also and my load temps at 1.405V are around the same but my chip is delidded. 4.6Ghz is plenty for gaming however if you wanted to increase the the speed a little I would feel comfortable running up to 1.4V. I would say if you can do so while keeping the chip under say 65C then you will be just fine.


----------



## DeathAngel74

95-100% usage while gaming


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 95-100% usage while gaming


Yeah honestly you will not see a huge boost if any by upping the frequency another notch. If you do want to (which most of us do anyways) then yes you will be fine setting voltage at 1.4 adaptive and upping frequency until unstable. Most likely this will yield only .1 Ghz more.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh! Can't get past 4.7ghz! 4.7 @1.4-1.417v adaptive, 64-65C max. My chip does not like 4.8ghz.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Meh! Can't get past 4.7ghz! 4.7 @1.4-1.417v adaptive, 64-65C max. My chip does not like 4.8ghz.


Be a man, 1.5v or go home lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Bleh! Lol. I'm using a puny h100i v2. If I had a full custom loop, [email protected] for sure. It's stable now. Couldn't make it through a stress test for more than 2 minutes last night. It's been about 20 minutes now. Time to test some games,lol.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Bleh! Lol. I'm using a puny h100i v2. If I had a full custom loop, [email protected] for sure. It's stable now. Couldn't make it through a stress test for more than 2 minutes last night. It's been about 20 minutes now. Time to test some games,lol.


If you are close to being stable try 1.42 or even up to 1.4V I personally would not go above 1.44 but if I remember correctly the max voltage recommended by Intel is 1.52V or something like that but is widely stated that 1.45 should be a safe 24/7 voltage


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earth2004*
> 
> I flashed your bios and I see weird green bits and flakes when gaming, temp as same before 60C full load. My power supply also died.. corsair AX860i supplying 6700k and 980ti sli, any ideas?


The green bits mean that your memory or core is not stable at the voltage you are supplying. Most likely this is from memory. Down clock the memory until this goes away.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Ok so I've been gaming quite a bit the last few days really putting that card through it's paces. I still never go over 62c even after hours of Rise of the Tomb Raider or GTA V! I'm very happy with this GPU.
I was wondering if you could tweak it a bit for me. I'm 100% stable at 1520 / 4000 never an issue so if those could be the 3D clocks that's be awesome.

Side note I read something somewhere about soldering the shunt resistors to unlock the voltage. idk if that's possible but I'm totally down for vmods or adding caps I've got all the equipment to do it and while I might not be skilled enough to figure it out in the first place I can certainly follow a step by step....

GM204PWR.zip 136k .zip file


OH I also noticed in MBT in the voltage table tab the slider goes to 1600mV I was under the impression that it maxed out at 1212mV....


----------



## shzero0

Hey Mr-Dark,

Thank you so much for offering your services for the community! I have an EVGA GTX 970 with ASIC quality of 85.7%. On stock voltage I can easily hit around 1400Mhz core clock. Here is my stock BIOS image and thanks again.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## commputer33

Hey MrDark
I have an PNY GTX 980 Ti with ASIC quality of 79.9%. On stock voltage I can easily hit around 1450Mhz core clock. Here is my stock BIOS image and thanks.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Ok so I've been gaming quite a bit the last few days really putting that card through it's paces. I still never go over 62c even after hours of Rise of the Tomb Raider or GTA V! I'm very happy with this GPU.
> I was wondering if you could tweak it a bit for me. I'm 100% stable at 1520 / 4000 never an issue so if those could be the 3D clocks that's be awesome.
> 
> Side note I read something somewhere about soldering the shunt resistors to unlock the voltage. idk if that's possible but I'm totally down for vmods or adding caps I've got all the equipment to do it and while I might not be skilled enough to figure it out in the first place I can certainly follow a step by step....
> 
> GM204PWR.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> OH I also noticed in MBT in the voltage table tab the slider goes to 1600mV I was under the impression that it maxed out at 1212mV....


Well Now I'm having an issue.... It keeps going into PerfCap for the reason "Util" it never did that that I noticed before.... it removes my OC whenever it does that. If I had the BIOS made with my standard OC as stock would it actually stay there?

[


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Well Now I'm having an issue.... It keeps going into PerfCap for the reason "Util" it never did that that I noticed before.... it removes my OC whenever it does that. If I had the BIOS made with my standard OC as stock would it actually stay there?
> 
> [


I am an idoit.... disregard my stupidity....


----------



## DeathAngel74

@superkyle1721 and @johnd0e
Thanks for the advice guys! I was trying to find the limits of the chip and I found that it was 4.7 @ 1.424v. I'm not really comfortable with that for 24/7/365 use. I know Intel says 1.52v is safe, but I want my CPU to last a long time, at least 3 years! So now, I'm at 4.6 @ 1.344v, no need for worrying about degradation and electron mitigation either! Thanks again for the help!















Side note:
I shaved 10C going back down to 4.6GHz. From 65-70C at 4.7 back to 54C 100% usage at 4.6GHz. Almost not worth the extra 100MHz, lol.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @superkyle1721 and @johnd0e
> Thanks for the advice guys! I was trying to find the limits of the chip and I found that it was 4.7 @ 1.424v. I'm not really comfortable with that for 24/7/365 use. I know Intel says 1.52v is safe, but I want my CPU to last a long time, at least 3 years! So now, I'm at 4.6 @ 1.344v, no need for worrying about degradation and electron mitigation either! Thanks again for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note:
> I shaved 10C going back down to 4.6GHz. From 65-70C at 4.7 back to 54C 100% usage at 4.6GHz. Almost not worth the extra 100MHz, lol.


Just to add to this is you stress test the chip and it hits 4.7 Ghz at 1.424 try running a game for an hour while HWinfo is open in the background. Most likely you will find that the chip only uses 1.39ish for gaming loads depending on the game. Just thought I would add this as it may sway your choice a little. Ultimately though the choice is yours. Glad you are happy though


----------



## DeathAngel74

No problem! Thanks, its all good. I'm also considering summer weather, 23-26C ambient temps. I honestly didn't "see" or "feel" any difference between 4.7ghz and 4.6ghz.


----------



## MiniPurple

Hey Mr-Dark, Ronaldo Buassali said his 980ti HOF hits 1536 / 2220 on air, 1.18V, 65% ASIC, do u have any clue how he does that? mine cant go beyond 1418 / 1801 on air, stock voltage (?), 64.5% ASIC.


----------



## AvengerUK

Some good insights in this thread









I'm trying to get my head around modding the bios on my 980 Ti's aswell - not having much "advanced" luck.

I had 2x reference Asus 980 Ti's - but I have changed the cooling with the EVGA Hybrid kit - tempretures don't go over 42 under load.

I've recently been using a bios I modded based off the factory OC of the normal hybrid (just something to learn off) - but I'm really not sure where to go from here (its 100% stable, boost clock around 1228~

Woundering if anyone who's more experienced than myself can take a peak...

ASIC quality it 69% apparently.

HybridMyRom.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## shzero0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark, Ronaldo Buassali said his 980ti HOF hits 1536 / 2220 on air, 1.18V, 65% ASIC, do u have any clue how he does that? mine cant go beyond 1418 / 1801 on air, stock voltage (?), 64.5% ASIC.


Hey MiniPurple,

You can't compare like that. Some cards will just do better than others because there are so many circumstances. Yes, you can draw broad conclusions with a high variance but anything else can't be fathomable. Also, I see you're on stock voltage - try to (incrementally) offset it and incrementally boost your OC. From here you will, fingers crossed, be able to get the OC you dream of. Good luck pal.


----------



## DeathAngel74

3 benchmarks back to back and 2 hours of stress testing


----------



## 500903

I wanted to take a second and thank you guys for posting your custom Bios files. I'm new to the forum and so far this seems to be a very helpful and competent community, that happily answer questions and give good advice. I was curious if I might be able to get my hands on one of those sexy one off custom roms for my card, as even with the unlimited 980 version on the main page, I feel like there is a bit more performance to be squeezed out of this card. Thanks again for all you do, keep up the good work!

P.S. My card is water cooled and its a non Ti version, EVGA sent me the H20 kit for the Ti by mistake but it still works great for my card.

ASIC% 68.5

My OEM GTX 980 Bios

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


My Rig


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Ok dark i need some help. I started getting some artifacts in wither so i got the maxwell bios editor and changed the memory to 4001mhz. I left the core clock on 1557 however when i bench in valley it reads the as running as 1506. Running higher than 1557 it seems to get unstable like goes to a black screen but then goes back to valley the memory on the card drops to like 3000mhz and sometimes the core will go to like 540mhz and won't return to 1557 unless disabled/enabled through device manager or a reboot. I flashed the latest bios you gave me requesting more power it always ran at 1.250. I even made a custom bios at 1.275 flashed it and either gpuz or hwmonitor registered the card at 1.275. Does this mean my card is locked at 1.250?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

AOA Mr.Dark i traded my old gigabyte 980 g1 gaming with a 980Ti G1 gaming,The ASIC quality of my new GPU is 80.9% , can you make me a bios with a small overclock, with not much voltage increase and please let the fan stop mode be enabled like it is in stock settins







..Thanks

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shzero0*
> 
> Hey MiniPurple,
> 
> You can't compare like that. Some cards will just do better than others because there are so many circumstances. Yes, you can draw broad conclusions with a high variance but anything else can't be fathomable. Also, I see you're on stock voltage - try to (incrementally) offset it and incrementally boost your OC. From here you will, fingers crossed, be able to get the OC you dream of. Good luck pal.


what circumstances? my graphics card runs at a pretty low temp, also in my stock bios it says 1.26V, Mr-Dark changed it to 1.28 but ofc its still at 1.26, i tried increasing the voltage to 1.29 using HOF_NVVDD but didnt help on my OC, i've heard that its better to stay below 1.3V on 980tis even watercooled, so what do i do? should i disassemble my card and hardmod it to adjust and monitor the voltages?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Should I be worried?
Quote:


> -> Core i
> 
> 6th Generation 14 nanometer: i7 6700K (TDP 95W / Idle 2W)
> 
> Tcase (CPU temp) = *64C*
> Tjunction (Core temp) = *69C*
> Tj Max (Throttle temp) = 100C
> 
> -> Core i
> 
> 6th Generation 14 nanometer ... *1.35 Vcore* _Mine is *1.36 Vcore*_
> 5th Generation 14 nanometer ... 1.35 Vcore
> 4th Generation 22 nanometer ... 1.30 Vcore


Or am I just being paranoid?


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Should I be worried?
> Or am I just being paranoid?


Just paranoid anything under 1.4 is safe 24/7.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I figured,lol. My Temps are spot on ....64-69C 100% usage. Was just curious about voltage. There many mixed opinions over the interwebz.


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Intel says 1.5 but i wouldn't go much above 1.4 maybe 1.42 at the highest unless i had a custom loop.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah I needed 1.380-1.392v for 4.7. But the h100i v2 can't keep up. Temps were in the low to mid 70s. 71-75c


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah I needed 1.380-1.392v for 4.7. But the h100i v2 can't keep up. Temps were in the low to mid 70s. 71-75c


you can go to 80c


----------



## johnd0e

your fine @DeathAngel74.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah I needed 1.380-1.392v for 4.7. But the h100i v2 can't keep up. Temps were in the low to mid 70s. 71-75c


custom loop


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah, then I'll aim for 5 GHz


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah, then I'll aim for 5 GHz


good luck bud.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah, then I'll aim for 5 GHz


i have my sights set a little higher....over 6.5Ghz is my goal.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah, then I'll aim for 5 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> i have my sights set a little higher....over 6.5Ghz is my goal.
Click to expand...

Better bring out the LN2 rig!!!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Better bring out the LN2 rig!!!


shes a work in progress but im finishing it up slowly but surely. hope to be benching sometime next month.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

7.2GHz or bust, lol!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is higher BCLK better?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is higher BCLK better?


Is higher BCLK better for what exactly? BCLK vs multi overclocks will yield the same results if they are set the same. There was discussion in the Skylake thread about this a little while ago and there is one program (Aida 64) I think that shows BCLK overclock is better but apparently it's just a bug as the rest of the benchmarks produce the same results between the two. Now if you are asking if BCLK increase is worth it then IMO yes. I can run 4.8 at 1.39V all day. I can also run 4.9 at 1.44V all day. The voltage to run 4.9 is pushing it for 24/7 for my peace of mind so I chose to set a BCLK of 101.5 and a multi of 48 giving me a core clock of 4.872. I am stable at this point at 1.424V which is right where I want to be.

http://valid.x86.fr/hv1m3k


----------



## DeathAngel74

I meant to ask about BLCK vs Multi vs XMP. I was also wondering if blck @200 compared to bclk @100 was worth it. That's what I get for posting without having my morning coffee, sorry lol. I am stable at 4.7GHz @ 1.424, temps are kinda high though, as I don't have a custom loop yet. AFAIK BCLK is linked to max core/cache, dram and fclk frequencies?
I just left FCLK on auto, when was using 100 for the BCLK, I set FCLK to 1GHz.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I meant to ask about BLCK vs Multi vs XMP. I was also wondering if blck @200 compared to bclk @100 was worth it. That's what I get for posting without having my morning coffee, sorry lol. I am stable at 4.7GHz @ 1.424, temps are kinda high though, as I don't have a custom loop yet. AFAIK BCLK is linked to max core/cache, dram and fclk frequencies?
> I just left FCLK on auto, when was using 100 for the BCLK, I set FCLK to 1GHz.


I can't comment on FCLK since I do not need/use discrete graphics. I just leave it set to auto and disabled the igpu. I only enable it when flashing custom bios on the GPU just in case.

XMP sets BCLK to 100 and then sets the primary memory settings to the XMP profile. The only reason it uses 100 as BCLK AFAIK is to ensure comparability with all MBs. Setting the BCLK to some odd value as I have at 101.5 will require a MB to have the ability to run Dram odd ratios. I believe most motherboards do but this on top of changing the BCLK will effect people's core so it's just easiest for XMP to set BCLK to 100. You can manually enter the XMP profile yourself and it will product the same results.

BCLK vs Multi is explained above so I won't go into detail here.

Basically the only difference is how you get to the same result. Obviously altering BCLK adds more granularity to the OC values of both memory and CPU. You are right in BCLK is linked to core/cache and Dram. I'm not sure about FCLK but it would make sense that it is also. I just never use it so I never paid attention to it.

Edit: I also am not running a custom loop. I did however delid my CPU and am running an H100i V2 using Grizzly paste. at 4.872 1.424V My X264 temps peak at 69C


----------



## DeathAngel74

I enabled dram odd ratios in the bios. Thanks again. Not gonna flood the thread with off topic gibberish anymore either, lol. Huh, I just realized we had the same mobo, cpu and aio cooler. I'm on the 1701 BIOS and I think it broke adaptive voltage.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I enabled dram odd ratios in the bios. Thanks again. Not gonna flood the thread with off topic gibberish anymore either, lol. Huh, I just realized we had the same mobo, cpu and aio cooler. I'm on the 1701 BIOS and I think it broke adaptive voltage.


Go over to the skylake overclocking guide thread in the intel subforum. Lots of helpful guys over there that can answer all your questions and more.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I enabled dram odd ratios in the bios. Thanks again. Not gonna flood the thread with off topic gibberish anymore either, lol. Huh, I just realized we had the same mobo, cpu and aio cooler. I'm on the 1701 BIOS and I think it broke adaptive voltage.


I'm running the latest bios. Can't remember the number but when running adaptive voltage make sure cache min ratio is set to auto.


----------



## y2kcamaross

What's the best bios for the 980ti classified and the msi gaming 980ti, would like them both on the same, both with same clocks, and power limit raised as the msi gaming one is already throttling


----------



## decompiled

StrixGTX970---1430-3900.zip 137k .zip file


This has been working very well!

Can you please mod it to 1482/3950? Thanks so much!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> StrixGTX970---1430-3900.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> This has been working very well!
> 
> Can you please mod it to 1482/3950? Thanks so much!


 StrixGTX970.zip 137k .zip file


here you go, 1481 core, 3949 memory.


----------



## r0l4n

Hi!

I want to set a clock of 1493, and a voltage of 1.205v, as the default values for my card, with one requirement: to still have the possibility to drag the voltage slider in MSI Afterburner to the right and let 1.275v (the max for my card, MSI GTX 980 Gaming) push the clocks up towards 1557 on its own. I have shifted both the boost table and the voltage table 10 slots (bin 64 is 1455 at 1187-1206mv, bin 74 is 1582 at 1281-1281mv), so that bins have exactly the same voltage as the stock vbios (up to 1455, max on the stock vbios). I also set boost limit=boost clock=1493, so I've achieved the first default [email protected] requirement. I don't manage to unlock the 1.275v though, dragging the voltage slider to the right does nothing atm.

How to set the top 3 sliders in the voltage table so that it unlocks the max voltage on the card, but it doesn't run at that voltage all the time? Any requirement on the high CLK bins?
What's the difference between "boost limit" and "boost clock" in the common tab? Is one enabling and the other setting the default bin the car runs at? In my case it seems to run at whatever "boost limit" I set, ignoring the "boost clock". I'd like to specify "don't go any higher than 1557 on your own, no matter the voltage", and "default to 1493", but the card just clocks to the "limit".
Thanks in advance.


----------



## merceless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Great! now let me know how yo go.. 3 cards under Water is Awesome specially with Ultimate bios


Hey Mr-Dark that bios is going great, just wondering how I could get the voltage to adapt when the GPU's are at idle? At the moment they're at 1.275v all the time. If it's not possible that's fine, 1.275v should be 24/7 safe right?


----------



## karserasl

Hey Mr Dark

I would like a modded vbios for my Windforce 970 3X pls. (ASIC 67%)

I need it to be somewhat medium overclocked, and all the goodies also (boost off etc)

Thanks alot.

N970W3O4D.F11.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## y2kcamaross

Okay, I have a 980ti classified and an MSI 980ti gaming, I would like, if possible, both to have the same clocks, voltage no higher than 1.250 or so, and throttling removed/power limit raised if possible, not too high of clocks, nothing boosting higher than 1400 and memory left at stock

thank you!

classy_gaming_bios.zip 300k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Im sorry but my father die ..









i can't reply for the next few day's


----------



## r0l4n

My condolences.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry to hear that brother! Condolences. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Madmaxneo

My condolences Mr Dark. Take your time.


----------



## jvillaveces

My condolences Mr Dark. My heart goes to you.


----------



## SC2Steven

Condolences mr dark.... so sad that happened........

im sorry to chat here in this moment.....but i have an issue, any suggestion/tip/opinion is welcome by anybody....
I am a GTX 970 msi gaming owner, ive been playing with the card, in oc, and bios mod a while.
Since yesterday , sadly, i am not able to boot my card anymore, (i tried to modify my fan rpm in the bios) , since when i tried to apply those changes, the gpu does not boot at all. Black monitor. The gpu fans and the leds still turn on and do stuffs, i also tried to put integrated gpu graphic boot (my mobo's hd 4600 intel), and for some reasons, the cpu does boot for a while, but never reach windows, even if the integrated gpu is primary, screen errors, also if the 970 dvi cable is unlinked, i can boot only if the power connectors are not linked, but at that point the gpu is not recogneized. If any body would have any kind of tip or suggestion, before i would extremely way complete RMA( i know bios mod void warrancy) would be very welcome, thank you.


----------



## kgtuning

Sorry to hear @Mr-Dark our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## commputer33

My condolences Mr-Dark.


----------



## johnd0e

Sorry to hear the bad news @Mr-Dark . My deepest condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

My deepest condolences Mr. Dark over the years you have helped us all in a big way not asking for anything in return.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## merceless

I'm so sorry Mr-Dark


----------



## partypoison25

Sorry for your loss Mr-Dark. Thoughts with you and your family at this time.


----------



## Benjiw

Sorry for your loss MR Dark, I lost my father when I was 16 years old, it sucks, like really sucks. If you ever need to talk drop me a PM. Thank you for your work on modding my bios, please take it easy for the next few days.


----------



## decompiled

Mr-Dark,

I am very sorry for your loss. Know that your father lives on with you through your mind and spirit. Thanks for everything you have done for overclock.net and I my prayers are with you.


----------



## asdkj1740

i am so sorry about that, condolences to you and your family


----------



## AvengerUK

Condolences Mr Dark.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Thanks for all..I really appreciate that

My father want me happy all time.. he buy all those for me before 24h from the accident


















how this world take good people from us


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks for all..I really appreciate that
> 
> My father want me happy all time.. he buy all those for me before 24h from the accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how this world take good people from us


If you dont mind me asking and you dont have to answer AT ALL.

Was he ill or was he involved in an accident as you mentioned?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> If you dont mind me asking and you dont have to answer AT ALL.
> 
> Was he ill or was he involved in an accident as you mentioned?


He was ill from 3 years but an accident inside the house on the stairs.. he die between my hands


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> He was ill from 3 years but an accident inside the house on the stairs.. he die between my hands


That is rough. Not much I can say except sometimes you can tell how good a person was by his family. By knowing you here and the awesome things you do for this community, by keeping your head cool and collected when someone blames or rants to you about how a bios mod messed up their gear, by seeing several people speak out against that person and for you, I can say I believe your father was a good person and he really loved you. It shows.

I believe your father will live on through you.

My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That is rough. Not much I can say except sometimes you can tell how good a person was by his family. By knowing you here and the awesome things you do for this community, by keeping your head cool and collected when someone blames or rants to you about how a bios mod messed up their gear, by seeing several people speak out against that person and for you, I can say I believe your father was a good person and he really loved you. It shows.
> 
> I believe your father will live on through you.
> 
> My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


Quoted because these words cant be any more perfect. i agree 110%


----------



## shafat77

So sorry for your loss brother. You and your family is in my prayers. May the lord grant your father Jannah.

Stay strong brother.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Stay strong brother...I'm not gonna lie or sugar coat anything...it never gets easier. Be grateful for the time you got to spend with him and know he will live on through you. Know that he loved you and was proud that you were his son. My father died when I was 21, I never knew him, but it still sucked. Try to keep your head up and be there for the rest of your household.


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Hate to hear this bad news. My condolences to you my ocn brethren.


----------



## Efnita

Sorry to hear this happen to such an outstanding member of this community. My heartfelt sympathies to you and yours for your loss


----------



## Sycksyde

So sorry for your loss Mr Dark


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> He was ill from 3 years but an accident inside the house on the stairs.. he die between my hands


you are a brave man Mr.Dark .


----------



## DerComissar

I am so sorry to hear this, please accept my condolences for your loss, Mr-Dark.
It is certain that your father was a good man, and he must have been very proud of you.

May you continue to live a good life through your fond memories of your father.


----------



## flyer57

Mr-Dark, I was so saddened when I happened upon this news.
It's so sad that the nicest people seem to be hurt the worst.
But, At least he was in the arms of a loved one at the end.
You do have my deepest condolences.


----------



## slayer6288

@Mr-Dark

Dear Mr-Dark,

Can you take the provided BiOS for a 980ti Xtreme Gaming and setup so that it:

1493 core and / 7800 memory

1.275 voltage

no boost or anything and can you lock the 3d clocks in so it runs at 1493/7800 all the time even at the desktop? I dont want it to clock down at all if possible

Can you also make sure the fan curve is aggressive and tweak anything else you think should be tweaked since you are the 980ti expert

Thanks so much man

AIR_MUMODV1.1_980TiXTREME_F10_DS.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Thanks for all.. Let's keep the good work up! until 1080 hit the market


----------



## flyer57

Mr-Dark, if I could sell my SLI GTX 980ti's I would be definitely getting one. But until then I'm stuck with my 908ti's lol.
When will these cards be available in your neck of the woods? Is it on the 27th like the US?
It's a shame you can't talk to some of the YouTube's that have them. And ask one of them to send you a bios. So you could check it out. And be able to hit the floor running. When they come out.
I mean I saw one of the YouTube's all but break one to make a highbred watercooled version(of the GTX1080). Trying to see if you can overclock it higher. Because of the high temperature throttling. Using EVGA highbred water block From a GTX980ti.

Anyway when you feel up to it, could you modify a couple of my bios's. No big hurry.
Leave the memory at stock for both. The new card could you drop the voltage to 1.19v and the old card you drop it to 1.24.
As always your expertise is greatly appreciated and thank you.

Videobois.zip 298k .zip file


----------



## MiniPurple

Guys i need help!!! i just made the biggest mistake in my life, i updated my MSI Afterburner from 4.1.1 to 4.2.0, and now i cant find the option to monitor my GPU's Power Consumption, its the last % on the GPU line: http://steamcommunity.com/id/minipurple/screenshot/547555513002760377 pls guys help me, how do i enable this? im getting seriously nervous right now because of that.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Guys i need help!!! i just made the biggest mistake in my life, i updated my MSI Afterburner from 4.1.1 to 4.2.0, and now i cant find the option to monitor my GPU's Power Consumption, its the last % on the GPU line: http://steamcommunity.com/id/minipurple/screenshot/547555513002760377 pls guys help me, how do i enable this? im getting seriously nervous right now because of that.


I'm not sure I understand the issue exactly. Gpu power was being monitored before but now it's not but shows up in the overlay? If I may ask why is this so important?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justforchrist7

Graphics card: MSI GTX 970. Stock twin frozr cooling.

I have a Corsair C60 case, with 3 120mm fans(2 exhaust, 1 intake)and 2 120mm for the CPU cooler(Corsair H80i). And another exhaust in the PSU.

I would like to get max stable performance for the game overwatch and keep the card under 75C if possible. I also play a lot of H1z1, GTA 5 Online, Counter Strike:GO if that helps.

THANK YOU SOO MUCH!

Greatly appreciated!

GM204-Justforchrist7.zip 277k .zip file


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> MSI970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1557mhz & 4ghz memory


Hi there I got my second 970 and just copy the same OC with stock bios from my second 970 and Im missing something because im stuck at 1442. HELP











GM204stockcard2.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Overclocking the memory is safe.. as we don't have voltage control for the memory you can push as you can... simply if they not stable they will artifact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got good silicon even with voltage locked card as 1506/8000 is very good.. many unlocked card can't reach that even at 1.28v


So first. Good to see you back doing this after everything. Sorry for your loss.

Anyway I was wondering if you could tweak the bios you edited for me once more.

I'm running 1521/4000 (GPU-z says 4003) 24/7 and have not had ANY issues.
So could you make the default core speed 1521 and I wanted to ask about the memory. As I said zero issues and of course there's no extra voltage since it's locked but if it's safe I wouldn't mind that being the default speed for the memory.
Anyway thanks again in advance your work is impeccable.

GM204PWR.zip 138k .zip file


If there ARE any other tweaks I'd love to know about them. be they hardware or otherwise


----------



## Mr-Dark

Okay. working on request's now! let's fix this


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayer6288*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Dear Mr-Dark,
> 
> Can you take the provided BiOS for a 980ti Xtreme Gaming and setup so that it:
> 
> 1493 core and / 7800 memory
> 
> 1.275 voltage
> 
> no boost or anything and can you lock the 3d clocks in so it runs at 1493/7800 all the time even at the desktop? I dont want it to clock down at all if possible
> 
> Can you also make sure the fan curve is aggressive and tweak anything else you think should be tweaked since you are the 980ti expert
> 
> Thanks so much man
> 
> AIR_MUMODV1.1_980TiXTREME_F10_DS.zip 146k .zip file


Hello there

Here yo go

GTX980Ti---Xtreme---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1493mhz & 7.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & aggressive fan curve..

for the idle clock just make sure Nvidia power at High performance..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Mr-Dark, if I could sell my SLI GTX 980ti's I would be definitely getting one. But until then I'm stuck with my 908ti's lol.
> When will these cards be available in your neck of the woods? Is it on the 27th like the US?
> It's a shame you can't talk to some of the YouTube's that have them. And ask one of them to send you a bios. So you could check it out. And be able to hit the floor running. When they come out.
> I mean I saw one of the YouTube's all but break one to make a highbred watercooled version(of the GTX1080). Trying to see if you can overclock it higher. Because of the high temperature throttling. Using EVGA highbred water block From a GTX980ti.
> 
> Anyway when you feel up to it, could you modify a couple of my bios's. No big hurry.
> Leave the memory at stock for both. The new card could you drop the voltage to 1.19v and the old card you drop it to 1.24.
> As always your expertise is greatly appreciated and thank you.
> 
> Videobois.zip 298k .zip file


Hello bro

for the 1080 should be on Amazon/NewEgg tomorrow which 27/5... but for the power limit there is not much to tweak with single 8pin.. we can push the PCI-E to 80W and the 8pin to 200W which 280W in total.. should be around 29% over the stock value which (66w + 150w ) ..

here is what yo ask for

Flyer57---Bioss.zip 298k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Guys i need help!!! i just made the biggest mistake in my life, i updated my MSI Afterburner from 4.1.1 to 4.2.0, and now i cant find the option to monitor my GPU's Power Consumption, its the last % on the GPU line: http://steamcommunity.com/id/minipurple/screenshot/547555513002760377 pls guys help me, how do i enable this? im getting seriously nervous right now because of that.


Hello

Uninstall MSI AB and Rivatuner from Control panel ( when you uninstall there is a box will ask yo to answer no or yes.. answer No ) and install it again.. should fix the problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justforchrist7*
> 
> Graphics card: MSI GTX 970. Stock twin frozr cooling.
> 
> I have a Corsair C60 case, with 3 120mm fans(2 exhaust, 1 intake)and 2 120mm for the CPU cooler(Corsair H80i). And another exhaust in the PSU.
> 
> I would like to get max stable performance for the game overwatch and keep the card under 75C if possible. I also play a lot of H1z1, GTA 5 Online, Counter Strike:GO if that helps.
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH!
> 
> Greatly appreciated!
> 
> GM204-Justforchrist7.zip 277k .zip file


Here yo go

MSI970----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ST3ROWNER*
> 
> Hi there I got my second 970 and just copy the same OC with stock bios from my second 970 and Im missing something because im stuck at 1442. HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204stockcard2.zip 138k .zip file


Hello

I can help but tell me about the old setting ? or drop the old bios from the old card..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> So first. Good to see you back doing this after everything. Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if you could tweak the bios you edited for me once more.
> 
> I'm running 1521/4000 (GPU-z says 4003) 24/7 and have not had ANY issues.
> So could you make the default core speed 1521 and I wanted to ask about the memory. As I said zero issues and of course there's no extra voltage since it's locked but if it's safe I wouldn't mind that being the default speed for the memory.
> Anyway thanks again in advance your work is impeccable.
> 
> GM204PWR.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> If there ARE any other tweaks I'd love to know about them. be they hardware or otherwise


Hello

Here yo go

Evga970--1519--4000---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## slayer6288

Mr-Dark,

Thank you so much and with this bios no throttling or anything also right? You are the man thanks again buddy i hope u are doing well


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayer6288*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Thank you so much and with this bios no throttling or anything also right? You are the man thanks again buddy i hope u are doing well


Thanks bro, and yes no throttling or anything


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guy's if there is any request i didn't reply to, please feel free to post again


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Mr.Dark i bought a new 980Ti g1 gaming , i would like you to slightly OC its bios, and also keep its zero RPM fan mode because i love it ... sorry to ask you this in your time of grief forgive me

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr.Dark i bought a new 980Ti g1 gaming , i would like you to slightly OC its bios, and also keep its zero RPM fan mode because i love it ... sorry to ask you this in your time of grief forgive me
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Glad to hear that bro! I remember you say something about the ASIC which 80% right or ?

Gigabyte980Ti-------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

no problem bro, Girl's can change the whole life


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that bro! I remember you say something about the ASIC which 80% right or ?
> 
> Gigabyte980Ti-------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> no problem bro, Girl's can change the whole life


its 81 percent







, is that good ?


----------



## flyer57

Mr-Dark, well the new card is running more stable at a lower voltage. At a higher clock speed. So wonder if you would let me push this as far as I can and see what happens.
So could you give me two more changes on the voltage on the new card only. Let's try 1.18 V and 1.16 V. Or have you seen this before, if so could you recommend the voltage as well?
Thank you so much for your help as always.

New-Card-1.193v.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> its 81 percent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , is that good ?


Super lucky one..lol









better than this ****!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Mr-Dark, well the new card is running more stable at a lower voltage. At a higher clock speed. So wonder if you would let me push this as far as I can and see what happens.
> So could you give me two more changes on the voltage on the new card only. Let's try 1.18 V and 1.16 V. Or have you seen this before, if so could you recommend the voltage as well?
> Thank you so much for your help as always.
> 
> New-Card-1.193v.zip 146k .zip file


sometime less volt = more stability.. but not too much.. here is what yo ask for

New-Card.zip 293k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

You got engaged or something ?


----------



## Face2Face

Hello Mr. Dark,

I have an EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 + (04G-P4-3975-KR)

I'd like to be able increase the voltage a bit more and raise the power limit. I'm trying to find my stable OC, and this card can handle more voltage than what MSI AB allows. Once I find my stable clock, I'd like to have it running OC'd all of the time. The Card has an ASIC in high 70's I believe.

Thanks you sir!









GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

i got this score in 3dMark but my temps went to 83C







, can you please lower the voltage a little , last voltage you set was 1.255V

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> You got engaged or something ?


One step behind that..lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark,
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 + (04G-P4-3975-KR)
> 
> I'd like to be able increase the voltage a bit more and raise the power limit. I'm trying to find my stable OC, and this card can handle more voltage than what MSI AB allows. Once I find my stable clock, I'd like to have it running OC'd all of the time. The Card has an ASIC in high 70's I believe.
> 
> Thanks you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

GM204--PowerVolt.zip 136k .zip file


voltage up to 1.27v and power up to 150%.. let me know how yo go


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> i got this score in 3dMark but my temps went to 83C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can you please lower the voltage a little , last voltage you set was 1.255V
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Give this a try

980Ti--Xtreme--1.22v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> 980Ti--Xtreme--1.22v.zip 152k .zip file


Ok I will when I wake up it's already 2:40am here ...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Ok I will when I wake up it's already 2:40am here ...


12:42AM here


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

Mr Dark, if you look at my last post you will see the custom bios you made for my first 970. I also uploaded my second stock 970 bios. I would like them both to be the same. I tried to match but i must have missed something thats why i uploaded the stock. I would really like to have them both at 1557 - 4000. Thanks


----------



## commputer33

Mr-Dark can you take a look at this bios I mod for a pny 980ti with a evga hybrid cooler. I can do 1520 and 4050mhz. i have the stock bios and the modded one in the file

mod.zip 293k .zip file


----------



## commputer33

that with msi afterbuner set to +87mv


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ST3ROWNER*
> 
> Mr Dark, if you look at my last post you will see the custom bios you made for my first 970. I also uploaded my second stock 970 bios. I would like them both to be the same. I tried to match but i must have missed something thats why i uploaded the stock. I would really like to have them both at 1557 - 4000. Thanks


Sure, Here yo go

GM204stockcard2---Dark.zip 138k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *commputer33*
> 
> Mr-Dark can you take a look at this bios I mod for a pny 980ti with a evga hybrid cooler. I can do 1520 and 4050mhz. i have the stock bios and the modded one in the file
> 
> mod.zip 293k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

pny980Ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 4050mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## commputer33

Thanks mr-dark. it's worked. I just got one of my fastest 3dmark score with it. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12189485?


----------



## aznguyen316

Back for another request please, got a reference 980Ti, watercooling it, so slight increase in voltage is fine, disabled boost, higher clocks =).. ASIC 71% if it matters, thanks!

GM200-980Tibase.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *commputer33*
> 
> Thanks mr-dark. it's worked. I just got one of my fastest 3dmark score with it. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12189485?


Nice! glad to hear that.. Enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Back for another request please, got a reference 980Ti, watercooling it, so slight increase in voltage is fine, disabled boost, higher clocks =).. ASIC 71% if it matters, thanks!
> 
> GM200-980Tibase.zip 147k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM200-980Tibase----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

you can use any OC software to push the card farther to the limit


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hi Mr.Dark this is the last BIOS you gave me it has 1.22V, and it was also stable, can you please lower the voltage even more ? thanks

980Ti--Xtreme--1.22v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hi Mr.Dark this is the last BIOS you gave me it has 1.22V, and it was also stable, can you please lower the voltage even more ? thanks
> 
> 980Ti--Xtreme--1.22v.zip 152k .zip file


Sure, Here yo go

Xtreme980Ti---1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## spreemas

Hi Mr-Dark









i got a Palit Jetstream GTX970 i took the settings from your previously postet bios. with this settings some games like The Division crashed so i used lower Core settings (1481Mhz). Everthings was great







but after a couple of days i had massive framedrops "The Division" runs normally with about 60-70 FPS... and than just 15-20







so i thouth may flash back original bios but that help only for short. after some playing and a reboot same framedrops







than i flashed the bios again and it work with "high" FPS. But my problem is i cant flash the card every day ^^ in GPU-Z it says VRel so its limiting is there any possiblility to fix it? Or is the card may be damaged? i hope you can help me out









Many Thanks

GTX970_OEM.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spreemas*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a Palit Jetstream GTX970 i took the settings from your previously postet bios. with this settings some games like The Division crashed so i used lower Core settings (1481Mhz). Everthings was great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but after a couple of days i had massive framedrops "The Division" runs normally with about 60-70 FPS... and than just 15-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i thouth may flash back original bios but that help only for short. after some playing and a reboot same framedrops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than i flashed the bios again and it work with "high" FPS. But my problem is i cant flash the card every day ^^ in GPU-Z it says VRel so its limiting is there any possiblility to fix it? Or is the card may be damaged? i hope you can help me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> GTX970_OEM.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

give this a try

GTX970_OEM---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

let me know how yo go


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Mr.Dark the last BIOS you sent me worked perfectly i was thinking if you could bump up the core and memory clocks a bit more but with the same voltage 1.19V..... here is the bios with the 1.19V

Xtreme980Ti---1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr.Dark the last BIOS you sent me worked perfectly i was thinking if you could bump up the core and memory clocks a bit more but with the same voltage 1.19V..... here is the bios with the 1.19V
> 
> Xtreme980Ti---1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


GLad to hear that.. high ASIC card's crazy.. 1506mhz @1.19v..lol

now the best use any OC software to push the core farther, once you find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios again


----------



## spreemas

Thanks for the quick reply 

no changes







normally a get with this test abot 120 FPS now between 70 -85 FPS. The Vrel is gone but it is still limiting somehow. the GPU is only at 85-90 % used says GPU-Z
In the Division i've still 25 FPS









Here is a screenshot with GPU-Z running may it helps? i also tried different PSU diffrernt Mainboard from a friend but no luck









screenshot.jpg 446k .jpg file


EDIT:

i flashed it a second time and after the flashing and a reboot it runs with high fps







but than after another reboot just to test it again low fps... never seen such a problem


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spreemas*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> no changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally a get with this test abot 120 FPS now between 70 -85 FPS. The Vrel is gone but it is still limiting somehow. the GPU is only at 85-90 % used says GPU-Z
> In the Division i've still 25 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a screenshot with GPU-Z running may it helps? i also tried different PSU diffrernt Mainboard from a friend but no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenshot.jpg 446k .jpg file
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> i flashed it a second time and after the flashing and a reboot it runs with high fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but than after another reboot just to test it again low fps... never seen such a problem


First, don't use MSI kombustor to stress the card.. you can damage the VRM from that..

second at which setting you're playing ? 1080p ? your full pc space ? monitor the Ram usage while playing and once the fps drop check the usage ? sound like you're out of memory in Division


----------



## mrkambo

Ok so with all this 1080 hype i managed to grab another 980Ti brand new stupidly silly cheap

Just chucked it in the system, and check the ASIC










Now obviously i want a custom Mr Dark BIOS, so what is the best way to determine best over clocks and voltage ETC

Also with my second card, im assuming if this one over clocks higher, in SLI both card runs at the lowest card speed?


----------



## spreemas

ok never know that about Kombustor









yes i'm playing at 1080p. If i'm ingame i can play for 10h with no problems or drops it's just after a reboot of the system i got the same at CS:GO. At the moment the Servers are in maintenance (the division)










as soon as the servers are ready again i check the memory and post a screenshot...

thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> Ok so with all this 1080 hype i managed to grab another 980Ti brand new stupidly silly cheap
> 
> Just chucked it in the system, and check the ASIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now obviously i want a custom Mr Dark BIOS, so what is the best way to determine best over clocks and voltage ETC
> 
> Also with my second card, im assuming if this one over clocks higher, in SLI both card runs at the lowest card speed?


Wow. Crazy ASIC quality!!!

in SLI the card's will run at the lowest clock speed.. and the higher ASIC card will stay at low volt..

now try to push from MSI AB ? once you hit the limit report back so i can adjust the bios for yo









I recommended the higher ASIC card int he 1St slot..
Quote:


> ok never know that about Kombustor thumb.gif
> 
> yes i'm playing at 1080p. If i'm ingame i can play for 10h with no problems or drops it's just after a reboot of the system i got the same at CS:GO. At the moment the Servers are in maintenance (the division) mad.gif
> 
> as soon as the servers are ready again i check the memory and post a screenshot...
> 
> thanks


No problem, I'm sure its problem with Division not the card..


----------



## spreemas

Quote:


> No problem, I'm sure its problem with Division not the card..


but it is the same with all other games and here a screenshot from 3D Mark normally am at 11K points









Sensor Log is from 3DMark

screen.jpg 396k .jpg file


GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 133k .txt file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Mr.Dark like you said to check my OC in MSI AB so i put 25+ in core clock and 200+ in memory clock , and it was stable in all test of 3dmark and max temps were 80C , so in gpu core clock is 1531MHz and memory clock said 4001MHz

Xtreme980Ti---1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## spreemas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr.Dark like you said to check my OC in MSI AB so i put 25+ in core clock and 200+ in memory clock , and it was stable in all test of 3dmark and max temps were 80C , so in gpu core clock is 1531MHz and memory clock said 4001MHz
> 
> Xtreme980Ti---1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


May test in games bcos benchstable is not gamestable







i had the same ^^


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spreemas*
> 
> May test in games bcos benchstable is not gamestable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had the same ^^


i played witcher 3 it was fine


----------



## spreemas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr.Dark like you said to check my OC in MSI AB so i put 25+ in core clock and 200+ in memory clock , and it was stable in all test of 3dmark and max temps were 80C , so in gpu core clock is 1531MHz and memory clock said 4001MHz
> 
> Xtreme980Ti---1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> i played witcher 3 it was fine


good


----------



## mrkambo

Mr Dark, so on completely stock volts

Core: 1507
Mem: 3900

Could you raise the TDP and turn boost off and all that other stuff, but leave it at stock volts

Thanks

GM200.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spreemas*
> 
> but it is the same with all other games and here a screenshot from 3D Mark normally am at 11K points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensor Log is from 3DMark
> 
> screen.jpg 396k .jpg file
> 
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 133k .txt file


Okay, drop the core clock 20mhz from any oc software and try again ? a clean install for the driver is a good idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr.Dark like you said to check my OC in MSI AB so i put 25+ in core clock and 200+ in memory clock , and it was stable in all test of 3dmark and max temps were 80C , so in gpu core clock is 1531MHz and memory clock said 4001MHz
> 
> Xtreme980Ti---1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


Sure, Here yo go

Xtreme980Ti--1531--4001--1.19v.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> Mr Dark, so on completely stock volts
> 
> Core: 1507
> Mem: 3900
> 
> Could you raise the TDP and turn boost off and all that other stuff, but leave it at stock volts
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GM200.zip 145k .zip file


Sure, Here yo go

980Ti-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.22v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and make sure its at the above setting then you can push it from any OC software


----------



## mrkambo

Mr Dark, one final tweak

Could you change the core on this BIOS to 1506, but leave everything else exactly how it is please

GM200.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> Mr Dark, one final tweak
> 
> Could you change the core on this BIOS to 1506, but leave everything else exactly how it is please
> 
> GM200.zip 145k .zip file


No problem, here yo go

980Ti----1506mhz.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Face2Face

Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## asdkj1740

mr dark, i would like to know according to your experiences whether zotac extreme pcb is voltage locked at 1.25v or not?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> mr dark, i would like to know according to your experiences whether zotac extreme pcb is voltage locked at 1.25v or not?


Hello

there is 2 type of voltage limit for Maxwell card's.

1- 1.212v limit from some vendor's
2- Nvidia limit at 1.312v..

your isn't locked, yo need custom bios to pass 1.25v


----------



## spreemas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by spreemas View Post
> 
> but it is the same with all other games and here a screenshot from 3D Mark normally am at 11K points frown.gif
> 
> Sensor Log is from 3DMark
> 
> screen.jpg 396k .jpg file
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 133k .txt file
> 
> sad-smiley-002.gif
> 
> Okay, drop the core clock 20mhz from any oc software and try again ? a clean install for the driver is a good idea wink.gif


at the moment im setting up my system from scratch









Just seen that the TDP is only at ~50% under load is that normal? Or maybe a PSU problem?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spreemas*
> 
> at the moment im setting up my system from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen that the TDP is only at ~50% under load is that normal? Or maybe a PSU problem?


Its fine, the lower under load is better


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, Here yo go
> 
> GM204stockcard2---Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> well its doing the same thing, i thought i missed something but the card dont like it. could we get it closer to 1500 for more stable OC.
> 
> it gets to going then just crashes....


----------



## schop

GM200org.zip 147k .zip file

Hi!
I'm not sure what settings I want but I guess a better overlall headroom for overclocking would be nice.
I have a Asus 980ti Strix, NON-oc version. I have a hard time keeping it stable at just under 1400mhz wich seems kind of low?
Will any of your modifications help?
Thx alot!


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Mr. dark i raised the vcore to 1.275 from 1.250 it still wont clock any higher than 1557 any ideas?


----------



## DarkHollow

Quick question, I see in the OP you list "2-Evga 970 SC" is that referring to the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC GAMING (P/N: 04G-P4-1972-KR), the newer EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC GAMING ACX 2.0 (P/N: 04G-P4-2974-KR) or the latest EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0 (P/N: 04G-P4-2977-KR)?


1972-KR


2974-KR


2977-KR


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM204---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> your card is locked at 1.212v.. ( its the EVGA FTW or classy right ? )


Bah. Card still throttles the clock down, I suppose at 70c. Man, I am so done with this card already.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> well its doing the same thing, i thought i missed something but the card dont like it. could we get it closer to 1500 for more stable OC.
> 
> it gets to going then just crashes....mad.gif


That's clear.. the new card can't hit 1557mhz on the core.. drop it 20mhz and try again ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schop*
> 
> GM200org.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Hi!
> I'm not sure what settings I want but I guess a better overlall headroom for overclocking would be nice.
> I have a Asus 980ti Strix, NON-oc version. I have a hard time keeping it stable at just under 1400mhz wich seems kind of low?
> Will any of your modifications help?
> Thx alot!


Hey there

give this a try

Strix980Ti----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Mr. dark i raised the vcore to 1.275 from 1.250 it still wont clock any higher than 1557 any ideas?


That's normal on Maxwell card's.. once you hit the limit nothing will help to pass that..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Quick question, I see in the OP you list "2-Evga 970 SC" is that referring to the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC GAMING (P/N: 04G-P4-1972-KR), the newer EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC GAMING ACX 2.0 (P/N: 04G-P4-2974-KR) or the latest EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0 (P/N: 04G-P4-2977-KR)?
> 
> 
> 1972-KR
> 
> 
> 2974-KR
> 
> 
> 2977-KR


Its the 2974 one.. not sure about the 2977..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Bah. Card still throttles the clock down, I suppose at 70c. Man, I am so done with this card already.


throttle on what ? Furmark ? Normal app ?

anyway try this one..

GM204------MID.zip 136k .zip file


MID.zip (136k. zip file)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Bah. Card still throttles the clock down, I suppose at 70c. Man, I am so done with this card already.


Keep it simple if you know what i mean.. bah


----------



## TK421

Can request gtx 1080 custom vbios?


----------



## spreemas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its fine, the lower under load is better


the reinstall of the system was the key ^^

thanks for your help









is there a donate button?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Keep it simple if you know what i mean.. bah


I'll give the new one a shot. Almost furmark.. haha, [email protected]

Which I'm going to be shutting down for the hot days of the summer anyway, so mostly a moot point, thanks though! <3

- wooo 4000th post


----------



## Sub-Zero378

@Mr dark. Do you think adding a closed loop water cooling unit with a g10 kraken would help get me any more clock speed? I was trying to break 14k in firestrike not looking like its gonna happen.


----------



## CoreyL4

Hi,

All I want is to be able to hit 1.25v. I am capped at 1.237v when I move the first 3 voltage sliders to 1.25v or higher.

MSI GTX 980 TI

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## KosherBacon

Hi there Mr-Dark. I've been using the following for my EVGA GTX 970 FTW:

970FTW_8Ghz_Dark.zip 137k .zip file

for a while now and everything is running extremely smoothly. I was wondering if there was any more performance that could be squeezed out of the card. If it helps at all my ASIC quality is 86.6%, though I don't have the knowledge to really do much with that number.. If there isn't much to be gained from any more overclocking, the current BIOS has been working beautifully.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> there is 2 type of voltage limit for Maxwell card's.
> 
> 1- 1.212v limit from some vendor's
> 2- Nvidia limit at 1.312v..
> 
> your isn't locked, yo need custom bios to pass 1.25v


how to distinguish a card that is voltage locked at 1.21v by vendors? can we notice this by just seeing the bios settings in bios tweaker?


----------



## huckincharlie

Hi Dark









please do something really good with my 980Ti Classy bios







like boost off, high TDP, voltage 1.25, 1505mhz and 4.0 ghz memory?

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## mrkambo

Just checking in Mr Dark, both your bios's are working very very well on my cards, but the card i have with the 87% ASIC, won't clock higher than 1506, im gonna assume it needs more voltage?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Can request gtx 1080 custom vbios?


We need a new Nvflash.. should be within few week's..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spreemas*
> 
> the reinstall of the system was the key ^^
> 
> thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a donate button?


Glad to hear that.. btw not in OCN








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> I'll give the new one a shot. Almost furmark.. haha, [email protected]
> 
> Which I'm going to be shutting down for the hot days of the summer anyway, so mostly a moot point, thanks though! <3
> 
> - wooo 4000th post


Lol furmark.. let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> @Mr dark. Do you think adding a closed loop water cooling unit with a g10 kraken would help get me any more clock speed? I was trying to break 14k in firestrike not looking like its gonna happen.


at same volt yes.. but not much maybe around 10-20mhz..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> All I want is to be able to hit 1.25v. I am capped at 1.237v when I move the first 3 voltage sliders to 1.25v or higher.
> 
> MSI GTX 980 TI
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Check your inbox








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KosherBacon*
> 
> Hi there Mr-Dark. I've been using the following for my EVGA GTX 970 FTW:
> 
> 970FTW_8Ghz_Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> for a while now and everything is running extremely smoothly. I was wondering if there was any more performance that could be squeezed out of the card. If it helps at all my ASIC quality is 86.6%, though I don't have the knowledge to really do much with that number.. If there isn't much to be gained from any more overclocking, the current BIOS has been working beautifully.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Hey there

Your bios already at the max volt which 1.275v/1531/4000.. did you try to push the core farther ? your ASIC is a beast.. I think an 1557 or 1580 will be easy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> how to distinguish a card that is voltage locked at 1.21v by vendors? can we notice this by just seeing the bios settings in bios tweaker?


Yes, open the stock bios and check the voltage table.. if you see 1.212v on the first 3 slider's then its locked..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huckincharlie*
> 
> Hi Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do something really good with my 980Ti Classy bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like boost off, high TDP, voltage 1.25, 1505mhz and 4.0 ghz memory?
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

give this a try

980Ti--Classy--Dark.zip 146k .zip file


core clock 1506mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

the only way to push the voltage over 1.212v is the Classfied Tool.. from the bios the max will be 1.212v








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> Just checking in Mr Dark, both your bios's are working very very well on my cards, but the card i have with the 87% ASIC, won't clock higher than 1506, im gonna assume it needs more voltage?


Even with high ASIC some card's hit the wall at low clock.. at which voltage is that ?


----------



## mrkambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Even with high ASIC some card's hit the wall at low clock.. at which voltage is that ?


Its at stock volts.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> Its at stock volts.


Ok, where is the last bios i gave to yo ? we will push the volt to 1.255v


----------



## asdkj1740

thanks mr dark, thats really help in picking the right card for overclocking with custom bios


----------



## huckincharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 980Ti--Classy--Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> core clock 1506mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> the only way to push the voltage over 1.212v is the Classfied Tool.. from the bios the max will be 1.212v


thx a lot







i have one question about x precision, if I want to change voltage in classy tool do I need to change something in x precision voltage section or leave it like this?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> thanks mr dark, thats really help in picking the right card for overclocking with custom bios


You're welcome bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huckincharlie*
> 
> thx a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have one question about x precision, if I want to change voltage in classy tool do I need to change something in x precision voltage section or leave it like this?


leave that alone.. just use Classy tool


----------



## madmeatballs

GM204zotacamped.zip 136k .zip file


Hi Mr. Dark, I am new with this Zotac GTX 980 Amp! Edition. I have managed to overclock it at 1365 MHz with these settings. If it matters, max voltage read by GPU-Z was 1.2560v.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmeatballs*
> 
> GM204zotacamped.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark, I am new with this Zotac GTX 980 Amp! Edition. I have managed to overclock it at 1365 MHz with these settings. If it matters, max voltage read by GPU-Z was 1.2560v.


Hey there

give this a try

Zotac--980--AMP---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## madmeatballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Zotac--980--AMP---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


It works with the Heaven bench at 1440p no artifacts. Thanks! Will try more to see if its stable. Can I still push this? (sorry I'm kinda new with oc'ing nvidia cards)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmeatballs*
> 
> It works with the Heaven bench at 1440p no artifacts. Thanks! Will try more to see if its stable. Can I still push this? (sorry I'm kinda new with oc'ing nvidia cards)


Nice! for sure yo can push it farther from any OC software


----------



## madmeatballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! for sure yo can push it farther from any OC software


Okay thank you!







I thought I was gonna be stuck with my first OC lol


----------



## karserasl

N970W3O4D.F11.zip 137k .zip file


Hey Mr Dark

I would like a modded vbios for my Windforce 970 3X pls. (ASIC 67%)

I need it to be somewhat medium overclocked, and all the goodies also (boost off etc)

Thanks alot !


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karserasl*
> 
> N970W3O4D.F11.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hey Mr Dark
> 
> I would like a modded vbios for my Windforce 970 3X pls. (ASIC 67%)
> 
> I need it to be somewhat medium overclocked, and all the goodies also (boost off etc)
> 
> Thanks alot !


Hey there

here yo go

N970W3O4D.F11----------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## madmeatballs

I guess the custom bios you gave me is as far as it gets lol. Benches fail if I push it a bit more. Anyway, it was way better than what I initial had. Thanks again Mr Dark!


----------



## asdkj1740

evga classified tool is a software or a hardware??


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> evga classified tool is a software or a hardware??


software.

Classified_v2.1.21.zip 852k .zip file


----------



## leonman44

Hello , i had asked this before but cant remember the awnser , is 980ti xtreme using the extra 6pin connector at non ln2 bios? or it is only for ln2? if no is there any way to enable it?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello , i had asked this before but cant remember the awnser , is 980ti xtreme using the extra 6pin connector at non ln2 bios? or it is only for ln2? if no is there any way to enable it?


it only activate the extra 6 pin with the L2N switch







i would not recommend you to use that mode on air


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> it only activate the extra 6 pin with the L2N switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would not recommend you to use that mode on air


Oh i remember you , i read before that your card does 1630+ is that clock on air? :O


----------



## NoahNL

Dear Mr. Dark,

Ive attached my original Bios, i was wondering if you could extend the power level from 110% to 120% or more so I would be able to push it a little further.
.
The results i get now without altering the power limit is 1260 on the core, which results in a stable boost of 1437mhz at 1,19.
and 1800 mhz on the memory.
I benched it with firestrike and it stays stable till 1260, anything above and no luck.

I've opened it with Maxwell editor and compared to motivmanbiosfinal from the original 980ti thread, the device id is the same, the vendor is not.
I didnt want to upload his bios before making sure it won't cause issues with my gpu.
Rather have my own bios, the edited version









thanks in advance.

GM200noah.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> software.
> 
> Classified_v2.1.21.zip 852k .zip file


is it made by evga, officially??
just curious, thanks for your rely, i was thinking the tool was referred to the evga evbot as a hardware.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmeatballs*
> 
> I guess the custom bios you gave me is as far as it gets lol. Benches fail if I push it a bit more. Anyway, it was way better than what I initial had. Thanks again Mr Dark!


Hehe, Sound like i push it to the limit..lol









enjoy it bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoahNL*
> 
> Dear Mr. Dark,
> 
> Ive attached my original Bios, i was wondering if you could extend the power level from 110% to 120% or more so I would be able to push it a little further.
> .
> The results i get now without altering the power limit is 1260 on the core, which results in a stable boost of 1437mhz at 1,19.
> and 1800 mhz on the memory.
> I benched it with firestrike and it stays stable till 1260, anything above and no luck.
> 
> I've opened it with Maxwell editor and compared to motivmanbiosfinal from the original 980ti thread, the device id is the same, the vendor is not.
> I didnt want to upload his bios before making sure it won't cause issues with my gpu.
> Rather have my own bios, the edited version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> GM200noah.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

here yo go

GM200---TDP.zip 152k .zip file


Up to 140%


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> is it made by evga, officially??
> just curious, thanks for your rely, i was thinking the tool was referred to the evga evbot as a hardware.


no its not made by EVGA.
appears to be made by user FTW12345 on kingpincooling.

- http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=2514

the EVbot is hardware, but youll have a hard time finding one since theyve been discontinued.


----------



## Farih

What do i change in the bios tweaker to allow for a higher TDP ?
And how to stop it from throttling at 61 degrees ?

I done it before but its been some time









This is my bios:

Inno3DAirbossX3.zip 147k .zip file

(Inno3D 980ti Airboos X3 ultra)

Any guide for the bios tweaker around maybe ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> What do i change in the bios tweaker to allow for a higher TDP ?
> And how to stop it from throttling at 61 degrees ?
> 
> I done it before but its been some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bios:
> 
> Inno3DAirbossX3.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> (Inno3D 980ti Airboos X3 ultra)
> 
> Any guide for the bios tweaker around maybe ?


Hello

Many thing need change's to adjust the TDP limit, also to stop the throttle the boost should be off and the bios locked at stable voltage (under load )

give this bios a try

Inno3DAirbossX3-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle

the TDP is effective now, no need to play with at all as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. you can push the core to the limit and once yo find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios again for the new profile


----------



## fbmbirds

Mr.Dark

Could you modify this Bios you made me so it will work with the Optimal Power mode vs Adaptive. I currently have my Screen refresh rate at 120hz

GM200-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmbirds*
> 
> Mr.Dark
> 
> Could you modify this Bios you made me so it will work with the Optimal Power mode vs Adaptive. I currently have my Screen refresh rate at 120hz
> 
> GM200-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)


Hello

There is nothing to change from the bios to improve the power mode.. just make sure Nvidia power setting at Adaptive not high performance and the card will idle at low clock/voltage


----------



## NoahNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hehe, Sound like i push it to the limit..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy it bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM200---TDP.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Up to 140%


Thanks Sir,

The reason why I asked you to help me out with a modded bios is because im searching the sweet spot for my stable overclock on my gpu.

I've flashed my bios with it, but my chip didnt had much luck, the ceiling is somewhere between 1500 a 1506 (turbo freq with 1.23v on the core)on the gpu core when it stop heaven engine/ firestrike, the memory is clocked at 1800, i can go higher on that one but no need for that.
So I went back to the stock bios for now, and will ask you later in this post to alter my original bios again I sent in my first post.

I've added a screenshot of the msi afterburner monitoring tool, you can see my max load and freq.
When its on turbo its not rock solid, it changes frequency alot within the 30mhz range above 1400mhz on the core.

The max stable OC on my system now with the stock bios:
Core clock: 1265
Turbo clock : 1462 (it hovers around 1440)
mem : 1800
Power limit: 110%
core voltage add: +87mv.
fanspeed on the pcb around 45/50 to keep mem and vrm not going through the roof.
fan speed on the rad 1000rpm.

My setup:

Mobo: Asus maximus vii hero
Mem : Corsair vengeance pro 2400 ddr3 32gb / 2 kits of CMY16GX3M2A2400C11
Cpu : i7 4790K - 4.7ghz (47x100) @ 1.26 vcore
Cpu Cooler: Corsair Hydro 115i (first time and the last time) with noctua ppc industrial 2000 on the rads
psu : Corsair RM650watt
Gpu : MSI GTX 980 Ti 6GD5 (nvidia reference) with evga hybrid kit for 980 ti +noctua ppc industrial 2000 on the rad. never seen a msi logo, not even on the pcb.
Case: Corsair 450D, with 2 noctua 140mm industrial ppc fans intake on the front, 1x 120mm intake 3000 noctua pcc industrial.

screen: Dell 2515H & samsung S27D590.

Below some pics, The brown caps on the noctua fans will be replaced with red ones like on the rad, they weren't in stock around my place.













The gpu rad is placed at the back of the case as an exhaust, the 2 front intake fans have no obstructions, the gpu rad fan is always at a minimum of 900 rpm and maxes out at 1100 (silence/efficiency)
The corsair rad is placed on top of the case also as an exhaust.
Temps on my gpu under load never goes higher than 60 on the core, the gpu fan on the pcb of the 980 ti is always spinning above 35% when under load, because the hybrid kit only takes care of the core, the VRM and memory modules needs cooling too so when its under load while benchmarking or gaming i have it running around 45 to 50% which still is the loudest thing in the case, but i have to keep the VRM and mem cool in a way, I hope people dont forget that when they install the hybrid kit, the core will be cooler indeed but dont forget to still ramp up the gpu on the pcb when the card is under stress/load because the vrm and mem needs cooling too.









I've switched back to my stock bios on the 980 ti because i had to use too much adjustments and wattage for only a 50 to 60 mhz increase on the core, which would be ending in louder cooling and more wattage to take care of for the rad and vrm etc.

Thanks for the editing of the bios!

i wanted to ask you if its possible to create bios where its possible to put the gpu core on 1.25v or is that achievable by pushing power limit to 140?

how much more wattage does it actually drain for the extra 50mhz to get to the 1500 boundary?


----------



## fbmbirds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is nothing to change from the bios to improve the power mode.. just make sure Nvidia power setting at Adaptive not high performance and the card will idle at low clock/voltage


Is there any way to use the Optimal Power Mode vs Adaptive Power Mode in the Nvidia control panel?


----------



## Octavialicious

Hey Mr Dark! Could you please disable boost? My card always crashes at 68 C, but it's super stable at 1500 before it gets to that temperature. Stock everything else please, thanks!!







It's a reference 980ti

octabiosz.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Many thing need change's to adjust the TDP limit, also to stop the throttle the boost should be off and the bios locked at stable voltage (under load )
> 
> give this bios a try
> 
> Inno3DAirbossX3-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle
> 
> the TDP is effective now, no need to play with at all as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. you can push the core to the limit and once yo find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios again for the new profile


Thanks









Ill compare it with stock bios to see what you have done.
Will report back









Edit:
Flashed the BIOS.

Original bios gave 1392mhz when you raised TPD 7%
New bios only give's 1379mhz where TPD should allready be raised by 50%

Original bios went to 1402mhz when adding 87Mv (Vcore up to 1.243V)
New bios goes to 1402mhz when adding 87mV to (Vcore up to 1.243V)

Stock bios throttle's at 61 degrees.
New bios also throttles on 61 degrees.

2nd edit:
When overclocking it now also throttles due to power limit.
In GPUZ i dont even see it go over 100%
It doesnt throttle when i set +7% in MSI AB (eve though bios is at +50% allready?)


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill compare it with stock bios to see what you have done.
> Will report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Flashed the BIOS.
> 
> Original bios gave 1392mhz when you raised TPD 7%
> New bios only give's 1379mhz where TPD should allready be raised by 50%
> 
> Original bios went to 1402mhz when adding 87Mv (Vcore up to 1.243V)
> New bios goes to 1402mhz when adding 87mV to (Vcore up to 1.243V)
> 
> Stock bios throttle's at 61 degrees.
> New bios also throttles on 61 degrees.
> 
> 2nd edit:
> When overclocking it now also throttles due to power limit.
> In GPUZ i dont even see it go over 100%
> It doesnt throttle when i set +7% in MSI AB (eve though bios is at +50% allready?)


no need to adjust voltage and power on msi ab/evga px after flashing custom bios......dont do it.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> no need to adjust voltage and power on msi ab/evga px after flashing custom bios......dont do it.


If i dont the highest voltaged aplied is just 1.19V with the card running at 1379mhz. max

This is just the modded bios without any OC from MSI AB or alike.


Edit:
Extracted bios again and compared with original and its still the original bios lol









Tryed to flash again and now it gives "certificate 2.0 verification failed"


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoahNL*
> 
> Thanks Sir,
> 
> The reason why I asked you to help me out with a modded bios is because im searching the sweet spot for my stable overclock on my gpu.
> 
> I've flashed my bios with it, but my chip didnt had much luck, the ceiling is somewhere between 1500 a 1506 (turbo freq with 1.23v on the core)on the gpu core when it stop heaven engine/ firestrike, the memory is clocked at 1800, i can go higher on that one but no need for that.
> So I went back to the stock bios for now, and will ask you later in this post to alter my original bios again I sent in my first post.
> 
> I've added a screenshot of the msi afterburner monitoring tool, you can see my max load and freq.
> When its on turbo its not rock solid, it changes frequency alot within the 30mhz range above 1400mhz on the core.
> 
> The max stable OC on my system now with the stock bios:
> Core clock: 1265
> Turbo clock : 1462 (it hovers around 1440)
> mem : 1800
> Power limit: 110%
> core voltage add: +87mv.
> fanspeed on the pcb around 45/50 to keep mem and vrm not going through the roof.
> fan speed on the rad 1000rpm.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> Mobo: Asus maximus vii hero
> Mem : Corsair vengeance pro 2400 ddr3 32gb / 2 kits of CMY16GX3M2A2400C11
> Cpu : i7 4790K - 4.7ghz (47x100) @ 1.26 vcore
> Cpu Cooler: Corsair Hydro 115i (first time and the last time) with noctua ppc industrial 2000 on the rads
> psu : Corsair RM650watt
> Gpu : MSI GTX 980 Ti 6GD5 (nvidia reference) with evga hybrid kit for 980 ti +noctua ppc industrial 2000 on the rad. never seen a msi logo, not even on the pcb.
> Case: Corsair 450D, with 2 noctua 140mm industrial ppc fans intake on the front, 1x 120mm intake 3000 noctua pcc industrial.
> 
> screen: Dell 2515H & samsung S27D590.
> 
> Below some pics, The brown caps on the noctua fans will be replaced with red ones like on the rad, they weren't in stock around my place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gpu rad is placed at the back of the case as an exhaust, the 2 front intake fans have no obstructions, the gpu rad fan is always at a minimum of 900 rpm and maxes out at 1100 (silence/efficiency)
> The corsair rad is placed on top of the case also as an exhaust.
> Temps on my gpu under load never goes higher than 60 on the core, the gpu fan on the pcb of the 980 ti is always spinning above 35% when under load, because the hybrid kit only takes care of the core, the VRM and memory modules needs cooling too so when its under load while benchmarking or gaming i have it running around 45 to 50% which still is the loudest thing in the case, but i have to keep the VRM and mem cool in a way, I hope people dont forget that when they install the hybrid kit, the core will be cooler indeed but dont forget to still ramp up the gpu on the pcb when the card is under stress/load because the vrm and mem needs cooling too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've switched back to my stock bios on the 980 ti because i had to use too much adjustments and wattage for only a 50 to 60 mhz increase on the core, which would be ending in louder cooling and more wattage to take care of for the rad and vrm etc.
> 
> Thanks for the editing of the bios!
> 
> i wanted to ask you if its possible to create bios where its possible to put the gpu core on 1.25v or is that achievable by pushing power limit to 140?
> 
> how much more wattage does it actually drain for the extra 50mhz to get to the 1500 boundary?


That's normal.. you ask for higher TDP only.. I think an custom bios with boost off and 1506mhz clock @1.275v will be good idea.. what yo think ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmbirds*
> 
> Is there any way to use the Optimal Power Mode vs Adaptive Power Mode in the Nvidia control panel?


I don't get your point honestly..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavialicious*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark! Could you please disable boost? My card always crashes at 68 C, but it's super stable at 1500 before it gets to that temperature. Stock everything else please, thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a reference 980ti
> 
> octabiosz.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

Sure, but what about the voltage ? 1.255v is fine or ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill compare it with stock bios to see what you have done.
> Will report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Flashed the BIOS.
> 
> Original bios gave 1392mhz when you raised TPD 7%
> New bios only give's 1379mhz where TPD should allready be raised by 50%
> 
> Original bios went to 1402mhz when adding 87Mv (Vcore up to 1.243V)
> New bios goes to 1402mhz when adding 87mV to (Vcore up to 1.243V)
> 
> Stock bios throttle's at 61 degrees.
> New bios also throttles on 61 degrees.
> 
> 2nd edit:
> When overclocking it now also throttles due to power limit.
> In GPUZ i dont even see it go over 100%
> It doesnt throttle when i set +7% in MSI AB (eve though bios is at +50% allready?)


Hello

That's clear, yo didn't flash my bios in the right way.. yo still at stock bios









my bios should give yo stable 1405mhz @1.255v and power usage around 70% under heavy load









flash my bios again and let me know how yo go


----------



## Farih

Hey Dark,

I found out meself just before you posted lol.

First try the screen went black and returned with no message.
Now 2nd try it gave the verification error.

Thanks for your trouble so far btw









Edit:
Do i force bios with -f command ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hey Dark,
> 
> I found out meself just before you posted lol.
> 
> First try the screen went black and returned with no message.
> Now 2nd try it gave the verification error.
> 
> Thanks for your trouble so far btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Do i force bios with -f command ?


Hey bro

try this Nvflash version

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI


----------



## Farih

ERROR: unable to setup NVflash driver (0x00000020)

Tryed version 5.265 to.

Edit:
Restarted PC and now it says this when trying to flash "No Nvidia GPU found"








I am 100% sure its not an AMD card either lol.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> ERROR: unable to setup NVflash driver (0x00000020)
> 
> Tryed version 5.265 to.
> 
> Edit:
> Restarted PC and now it says this when trying to flash "No Nvidia GPU found"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 100% sure its not an AMD card either lol.


Try this one

nvflash.zip 997k .zip file


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try this one
> 
> nvflash.zip 997k .zip file


Thats better








Was it because other folder had X86 in it and i had to use x64 ?

Sadly not much more headroom in OC though.
Stock bios 1.243V 1450mhz
Modded Bios 1.255V 1460mhz, it artifacts on 1470mhz and locks up fully at 1475mhz.

I got a lemon


----------



## Octavialicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, but what about the voltage ? 1.255v is fine or ?


Idk that seems like a lot, is there a way to check stock voltage? I'd like to leave everything but boost the same if possible


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thats better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it because other folder had X86 in it and i had to use x64 ?
> 
> Sadly not much more headroom in OC though.
> Stock bios 1.243V 1450mhz
> Modded Bios 1.255V 1460mhz, it artifacts on 1470mhz and locks up fully at 1475mhz.
> 
> I got a lemon


ichill is great in cooling becuase the airboss cooler is the best cooler from aib, but the pcb is weak for overclocking.
ichill seems to be using ref pcb with weaker caps, so it is not for overclocking, 1450~1500 is normal for ref pcb. custom bios with higher power limit and voltage may help a bit, not much.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavialicious*
> 
> Idk that seems like a lot, is there a way to check stock voltage? I'd like to leave everything but boost the same if possible


1.25 is fine, some aib cards can reach this level with stock bios by overclocking software.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thats better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it because other folder had X86 in it and i had to use x64 ?
> 
> Sadly not much more headroom in OC though.
> Stock bios 1.243V 1450mhz
> Modded Bios 1.255V 1460mhz, it artifacts on 1470mhz and locks up fully at 1475mhz.
> 
> I got a lemon


My 980 ti hits a wall at 1475 :\


----------



## Octavialicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> 1.25 is fine, some aib cards can reach this level with stock bios by overclocking software.


Idk I don't think my card needs that much voltage, I can do 1500 fine at 1224 it seems

edit: or is that max voltage? If so that's more than fine


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thats better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it because other folder had X86 in it and i had to use x64 ?
> 
> Sadly not much more headroom in OC though.
> Stock bios 1.243V 1450mhz
> Modded Bios 1.255V 1460mhz, it artifacts on 1470mhz and locks up fully at 1475mhz.
> 
> I got a lemon


high-5... http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/16/05/30/2s6.png 1430Mhz core and stock mem it artifacts


----------



## PlatinumInside

Hello Mr-Dark,

I've been trying to OC my card to the highest possible. Could you please modify my bios. My card is MSI GTX 960 Gaming 2g (MGSV).
This card can do 1515.6 @ 1.2560V (VRel, VOp as PerfCap) but as soon as I hit 63C, it throttles down to 1502.9 @ 1.231V. Also when benchmarking/gaming, if temps spikes to 70C(rarely) or go beyond 108% TDP(108 is as far as I can set in AB), it throttles to another -13MHz.
Maybe you can modify the bios so that:
> Clock does not throttle as early as 63 or 70. I believe it can be set up to 95C before it starts to throttle but 85C will do I guess.
> Let voltage go beyond 1.2560V (maybe just one step or around 1.26)so that I dont get VRel or VOp.
> Set TDP to the highest possible the bios mod would allow.

Thanks in advance!

GM206.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thats better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it because other folder had X86 in it and i had to use x64 ?
> 
> Sadly not much more headroom in OC though.
> Stock bios 1.243V 1450mhz
> Modded Bios 1.255V 1460mhz, it artifacts on 1470mhz and locks up fully at 1475mhz.
> 
> I got a lemon


Lemon is nice!









each card have a limit.. once yo hit that nothing can help to pass that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavialicious*
> 
> Idk that seems like a lot, is there a way to check stock voltage? I'd like to leave everything but boost the same if possible


Check the stock volt from Gpu-z while under load ? should be around 1.20v..

let me know the value so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> ichill is great in cooling becuase the airboss cooler is the best cooler from aib, but the pcb is weak for overclocking.
> ichill seems to be using ref pcb with weaker caps, so it is not for overclocking, 1450~1500 is normal for ref pcb. custom bios with higher power limit and voltage may help a bit, not much.


The reference PCB will not hold the card even on Extreme OC.. its the silicon all the time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> My 980 ti hits a wall at 1475 :\


My Garbage Strix hit the wall at 1430mhz @1.28v..lol
Quote:


> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> I've been trying to OC my card to the highest possible. Could you please modify my bios. My card is MSI GTX 960 Gaming 2g (MGSV).
> This card can do 1515.6 @ 1.2560V (VRel, VOp as PerfCap) but as soon as I hit 63C, it throttles down to 1502.9 @ 1.231V. Also when benchmarking/gaming, if temps spikes to 70C(rarely) or go beyond 108% TDP(108 is as far as I can set in AB), it throttles to another -13MHz.
> Maybe you can modify the bios so that:
> > Clock does not throttle as early as 63 or 70. I believe it can be set up to 95C before it starts to throttle but 85C will do I guess.
> > Let voltage go beyond 1.2560V (maybe just one step or around 1.26)so that I dont get VRel or VOp.
> > Set TDP to the highest possible the bios mod would allow.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> GM206.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

Here yo go

MSI960----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle!


----------



## Octavialicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Lemon is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each card have a limit.. once yo hit that nothing can help to pass that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the stock volt from Gpu-z while under load ? should be around 1.20v..
> 
> let me know the value so i can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference PCB will not hold the card even on Extreme OC.. its the silicon all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Garbage Strix hit the wall at 1430mhz @1.28v..lol
> Hello there
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI960----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle!


1187 is stock voltage for me


----------



## MiniPurple

Hey Mr-Dark, i just got a .oem2 file for my 980ti HOF and now i can adjust the voltage on MSI Afterburner, and since u have a ton of experience with those cards i want some advice, my card runs at 1418Mhz core and 7.2Ghz mem, voltage is set to auto (1.2V but it drops to 1.17-1.19 under heavy load), i wanted to get 1430Mhz, i tried +31mV but it didnt help, what voltage u recommend for my lemon? and how does voltage affect overclocking?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavialicious*
> 
> 1187 is stock voltage for me


Sure, here yo go

octabios----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.19v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle

a little more volt to make sure it will be fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark, i just got a .oem2 file for my 980ti HOF and now i can adjust the voltage on MSI Afterburner, and since u have a ton of experience with those cards i want some advice, my card runs at 1418Mhz core and 7.2Ghz mem, voltage is set to auto (1.2V but it drops to 1.17-1.19 under heavy load), i wanted to get 1430Mhz, i tried +31mV but it didnt help, what voltage u recommend for my lemon? and how does voltage affect overclocking?


Hello

Its depend on the chip itself but sound like you will need around 1.22v for 143--1450mhz.. ( if yo didn't tried that )..

custom bios with boost off and 1430/7200 @1.22v will be good idea to start from


----------



## Octavialicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> octabios----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.19v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle
> 
> a little more volt to make sure it will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Its depend on the chip itself but sound like you will need around 1.22v for 143--1450mhz.. ( if yo didn't tried that )..
> 
> custom bios with boost off and 1430/7200 @1.22v will be good idea to start from


Thank you! But for some reason voltage is stuck

https://gyazo.com/69d09572ff74119c046486c9f5aa3bfb


----------



## Tiho

Hi Mr-Dark
Im on water, asus strix gtx 970
can u give max juice to her








Asic: 66,9%

TNX

GM204.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## CalinTM

Paste into here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/6210#post_25210181


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you asked for higher power limit.. not to stop throttle.. btw to stop the throttle the boost tech should be turned off..
> 
> can yo tell me which voltage/clock yo want so i can do that ? keep in mind once we do that you will not be able to increase the voltage from any OC software..


oh, I've been out of the scene for a while.... didn't know they were two different things now.

If you set the vcore from bios to a determined value, will it be set permanently and not go down when not in load (ie, not gaming)?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavialicious*
> 
> Thank you! But for some reason voltage is stuck
> 
> https://gyazo.com/69d09572ff74119c046486c9f5aa3bfb


I see 1.19v what is the problem ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiho*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark
> Im on water, asus strix gtx 970
> can u give max juice to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic: 66,9%
> 
> TNX
> 
> GM204.zip 148k .zip file


Hey there

Water for the Strix not a big deal as that card is voltage locked to 1.212v, but here is the Ultimate bios for the Strix!

GM204---Strix---Dark.zip 148k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Paste into here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/6210#post_25210181


Hello

Give this a try

GM204mine----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 3950mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

yo can push the core more as the voltage now capable for higher clock









Quote:


> oh, I've been out of the scene for a while.... didn't know they were two different things now.
> 
> If you set the vcore from bios to a determined value, will it be set permanently and not go down when not in load (ie, not gaming)?


Hello

No problem, the card still idle at low clock/voltage as normal but you will not be able to adjust the voltage from any OC software


----------



## Octavialicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I see 1.19v what is the problem ?
> Hey there
> 
> Water for the Strix not a big deal as that card is voltage locked to 1.212v, but here is the Ultimate bios for the Strix!
> 
> GM204---Strix---Dark.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GM204mine----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 3950mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> yo can push the core more as the voltage now capable for higher clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> No problem, the card still idle at low clock/voltage as normal but you will not be able to adjust the voltage from any OC software


It won't let me put more voltage in precision x. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octavialicious*
> 
> It won't let me put more voltage in precision x. Is that supposed to happen?


that's normal.. that's why i ask you about the voltage.. once we flash yo won't be able to adjust anymore


----------



## PlatinumInside

Quote:


> Hello there
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI960----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle!


Thank you Mr-Dark. Will try this after work.


----------



## CalinX2

Here there, what can you say about this bios? GALAX GTX 970 EXOC

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, the card still idle at low clock/voltage as normal but you will not be able to adjust the voltage from any OC software


oh ok, but the core clock can still be changed as usual?

In that case I'd need the vcore set to v1.237, 150% TDP, and I'll find the sweet spot for the core clock on my own.

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=96946907943467688201 <-- original bios

Thanks in advance


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> octabios----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.19v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle
> 
> a little more volt to make sure it will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Its depend on the chip itself but sound like you will need around 1.22v for 143--1450mhz.. ( if yo didn't tried that )..
> 
> custom bios with boost off and 1430/7200 @1.22v will be good idea to start from


i have a 64.5% ASIC, i tried 1430Mhz core and 7.2Ghz mem, voltage set to 1.3V (but it actually dropped to ~1.25V under load) aaaaaaand it wasnt stable....


----------



## fbmbirds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I don't get your point honestly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there


You said to make sure and run my refresh rate at 120hz and go into the Nvidia Control Panel and set the power option to Adaptive. Im asking if I can run the Optimal Power option instead. The Optimal Power Option has just been added a few driver releases ago.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## alucardis666

OC my bios babe!

STOCK.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Hey Mousa. Sorry for your father mate. I hope you are doing fine now.

BTW, Finally was able to test them MSIs.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635122


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinX2*
> 
> Here there, what can you say about this bios? GALAX GTX 970 EXOC
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Stock bios for a card that voltage locked a 1.212v and 6&8pin power cable's









are yo interested on a custom bios with boost off and stable 1.212v ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> oh ok, but the core clock can still be changed as usual?
> 
> In that case I'd need the vcore set to v1.237, 150% TDP, and I'll find the sweet spot for the core clock on my own.
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=96946907943467688201 <-- original bios
> 
> Thanks in advance


Here yo go

Killer344---Bios.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.237v & higher TDP limit & boost off

and yes yo can adjust the clock as yo want from any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> i have a 64.5% ASIC, i tried 1430Mhz core and 7.2Ghz mem, voltage set to 1.3V (but it actually dropped to ~1.25V under load) aaaaaaand it wasnt stable....


Hello

how yo push 1.30v ? that on my bios ? most Maxwell card's will not scale with voltage.. that's known issue









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmbirds*
> 
> You said to make sure and run my refresh rate at 120hz and go into the Nvidia Control Panel and set the power option to Adaptive. Im asking if I can run the Optimal Power option instead. The Optimal Power Option has just been added a few driver releases ago.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense.


Hello

Now I understand yo but i don't know what is that as i'm at Adaptive and my monitor is 1440p @144hz.. my card idle just fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> OC my bios babe!
> 
> STOCK.zip 138k .zip file


Sure bro, here yo go

STOCK--------------Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Dark.zip (138k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey Mousa. Sorry for your father mate. I hope you are doing fine now.
> 
> BTW, Finally was able to test them MSIs.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635122


Hello bro, No problem.. Thanks









What man!! beast score mate... 1517/4000 in 3way sli!!









I love your work.. Go heavy or go home ..







will do same on the new x99 V edition & 6900k & some 1080's


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey Mousa. Sorry for your father mate. I hope you are doing fine now.
> 
> BTW, Finally was able to test them MSIs.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635122
> 
> 
> 
> Hello bro, No problem.. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What man!! beast score mate... 1517/4000 in 3way sli!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your work.. Go heavy or go home ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will do same on the new x99 V edition & 6900k & some 1080's
Click to expand...

If I were you, go straight to the 10-Core CPU. It would be easy shooting some scores with a BIG CPU (just ignore the hefty Price Tag for 4 additional threads.) . My scores were limited by the CPU now. But still good.

TBH, I just tested +100MHz on Core and +500 Memory and they all synch up pretty good. No issues whatsoever.

I haven't even tried individual cards.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If I were you, go straight to the 10-Core CPU. It would be easy shooting some scores with a BIG CPU (just ignore the hefty Price Tag for 4 additional threads.) . My scores were limited by the CPU now. But still good.
> 
> TBH, I just tested +100MHz on Core and +500 Memory and they all synch up pretty good. No issues whatsoever.
> 
> I haven't even tried individual cards.


At the Launch its hard to get the flagship card/cpu here.. even the 1080 is not available here









I will order the X99 V Extreme and maybe 6850k until the 6950x arrive here so i can buy









btw sound like all your card's is good.. SLI and +1500mhz is amazon man


----------



## TK421

GTX1080 mod bios eta?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> GTX1080 mod bios eta?


We need an Pascal bios tweaker for that..


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I see 1.19v what is the problem ?
> Hey there
> 
> Water for the Strix not a big deal as that card is voltage locked to 1.212v, but here is the Ultimate bios for the Strix!
> 
> GM204---Strix---Dark.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GM204mine----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 3950mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> yo can push the core more as the voltage now capable for higher clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> No problem, the card still idle at low clock/voltage as normal but you will not be able to adjust the voltage from any OC software


Thanks for the mod. I wanted to ask you something.

What does table 2 from power table tab ? And the last 3 tables ?

The other ones i know. Table 1 is TDP, table 3 is PCIE, table 4 and 5 are the 8 pin cables.

And 1.28 is the max voltage 980 GM204 chip can hold ?

Also whats the far i can go if i want to increase PCIE power table and the 8 pins ?

Its ok if i put 170.000 on both 8 pins ? Can i go higher ? Same for PCIE from 75w ?

PS: I thing its still better if i leave boost on...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> At the Launch its hard to get the flagship card/cpu here.. even the 1080 is not available here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will order the X99 V Extreme and maybe 6850k until the 6950x arrive here so i can buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw sound like all your card's is good.. SLI and +1500mhz is amazon man


hmmm. I'd be pissed if a 980TI can't do 1500/2000 tbh.









Only one of these has an ASIC of 80+. The rest are on low 60s. By the way, ambient is at 12C. So maybe that helped.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> We need an Pascal bios tweaker for that..


----------



## outofmyheadyo

GM200.zip 152k .zip file
'

Hey MR.Dark, how you doing ?
I got this 65% asic 980ti, could you increase the power limit and perhaps add a bit of voltage aswell ( not sure if it`s needed )? The card is under a fullcover EK block, 1400/7500 would be a good base to start checking for limits, boost off too please


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> how yo push 1.30v ? that on my bios ? most Maxwell card's will not scale with voltage.. that's known issue


yes im using ur bios but i downloaded a .oem2 file and put it on my MSI AB root folder, and this is how it looks like:


and yeah... it doesnt scale... just like my 750ti FTW... at least i can monitor the voltage while in-game, and HOF_NVVDD reported the same voltage even when i increased it on msi ab. for what i understand this .oem2 file "teach" the msi ab how to monitor and control the voltages on the PWM controller that galax put into their 980ti hof


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Thanks for the mod. I wanted to ask you something.
> 
> What does table 2 from power table tab ? And the last 3 tables ?
> 
> The other ones i know. Table 1 is TDP, table 3 is PCIE, table 4 and 5 are the 8 pin cables.
> 
> And 1.28 is the max voltage 980 GM204 chip can hold ?
> 
> Also whats the far i can go if i want to increase PCIE power table and the 8 pins ?
> 
> Its ok if i put 170.000 on both 8 pins ? Can i go higher ? Same for PCIE from 75w ?
> 
> PS: I thing its still better if i leave boost on...


Hello

we don't know anything about the table 2 and the last 3 on power tab... also we try to change them but there is no impact on the OC/power at all..

you can push up to 1.312v but the benefit close to Zero.. on the PCI-E up to 82W but i don't recommended that keep it at 75W, on the 8Pin yo can push up to 225W if your psu have single 12v line..

boost on will throttle the card at 67c..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmmm. I'd be pissed if a 980TI can't do 1500/2000 tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one of these has an ASIC of 80+. The rest are on low 60s. By the way, ambient is at 12C. So maybe that helped.


My Strix 980 Ti hit the wall at 1430mhz @1.28v..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> '
> 
> Hey MR.Dark, how you doing ?
> I got this 65% asic 980ti, could you increase the power limit and perhaps add a bit of voltage aswell ( not sure if it`s needed )? The card is under a fullcover EK block, 1400/7500 would be a good base to start checking for limits, boost off too please


Hello, I'm fine









here yo go

GM200----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 7500mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> yes im using ur bios but i downloaded a .oem2 file and put it on my MSI AB root folder, and this is how it looks like:
> 
> and yeah... it doesnt scale... just like my 750ti FTW... at least i can monitor the voltage while in-game, and HOF_NVVDD reported the same voltage even when i increased it on msi ab. for what i understand this .oem2 file "teach" the msi ab how to monitor and control the voltages on the PWM controller that galax put into their 980ti hof


I doubt the voltage increase at all.. its locked from the bios and the software won't increase that..


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> we don't know anything about the table 2 and the last 3 on power tab... also we try to change them but there is no impact on the OC/power at all..
> 
> you can push up to 1.312v but the benefit close to Zero.. on the PCI-E up to 82W but i don't recommended that keep it at 75W, on the 8Pin yo can push up to 225W if your psu have single 12v line..
> 
> boost on will throttle the card at 67c..
> My Strix 980 Ti hit the wall at 1430mhz @1.28v..lol
> Hello, I'm fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM200----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 7500mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> I doubt the voltage increase at all.. its locked from the bios and the software won't increase that..


Nope, i don't have any throttle. There are the first three voltage sliders, if i match those, no more throttle.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM200----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 7500mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off.


Thank you!


----------



## alucardis666

Thank you!

Eh no good my display driver crashes with that... help!


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Killer344---Bios.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.237v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> and yes yo can adjust the clock as yo want from any OC software


Thanks, works flawlessly, got to max 1444mhz stable at this voltage, is that the average for these cards?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> STOCK--------------Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (138k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Hello bro, No problem.. Thanks


Please assist!

my display driver crashes with that... help!


----------



## puuhapeku

Hi again Mr-Dark

I have now tested a while with the new bios and seems to work very good. Tweaked more with afterburner and I think 4000mhz memory is running smoothly too. And I would like to lower voltages with 1500/4000 settings.

Could you upload few bios with lower voltages? Like maybe 1.250 1.225 1.200? Or do you think 1.200 is too low for 1500? If so maybe 1450mhz with 1.2V

Edit: Ah nevermind, I found that my afterburner didn't have unlock voltage box clicked at first so i'll try to find proper voltage.

Edit2: Seems afterburner doesn't have any effect on the voltage. If there a reason why it wont go lower?

GM200custom.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## ashwinnambiar46

Hi Mr. Dark,

I have a few questions which I hope you could help me out with. I have 2 GTX 980Ti's

A Reference 980Ti from Zotac with the EVGA Hybrid Kit Installed -

GM200-Zotac.zip 152k .zip file

This card has an ASIC of 68.8%. I cant seem to overclock this card beyond 1360Mhz with or without boosted voltage from Precision X . What BIOS hacks/changes do you advise?

The second card is a 980Ti Hybrid from EVGA -

GM200-EVGAHybrid.zip 146k .zip file

This card has an ASIC of 83.9%. Havent tested its overclocking potential as of yet. What BIOS hacks/changes do you advise?

I have a 1000W PSU so power changes shouldn't be an issue. Both the cards never exceed 55C.

I'm able to boost the memory for both the cards by 400Mhz without any issues. I can go to 500Mhz as well. Haven't tested long term stability for it though.



Regards


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Nope, i don't have any throttle. There are the first three voltage sliders, if i match those, no more throttle.


The boost already off from your bios.. that's why no throttle








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Thanks, works flawlessly, got to max 1444mhz stable at this voltage, is that the average for these cards?


Hello

that's under the average but you still have headroom on the voltage.. up to 1.28v is fine if yo can keep it under 80c








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Please assist!
> 
> my display driver crashes with that... help!


I'm sorry for the late response.. but when the driver crash yo can flash the stock bios again or drop the core clock from any OC software until we fix that









here yo go again

STOCK----1.275v.zip 138k .zip file


voltage increase from 1.250v to 1.275v








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puuhapeku*
> 
> Hi again Mr-Dark
> 
> I have now tested a while with the new bios and seems to work very good. Tweaked more with afterburner and I think 4000mhz memory is running smoothly too. And I would like to lower voltages with 1500/4000 settings.
> 
> Could you upload few bios with lower voltages? Like maybe 1.250 1.225 1.200? Or do you think 1.200 is too low for 1500? If so maybe 1450mhz with 1.2V
> 
> Edit: Ah nevermind, I found that my afterburner didn't have unlock voltage box clicked at first so i'll try to find proper voltage.
> 
> Edit2: Seems afterburner doesn't have any effect on the voltage. If there a reason why it wont go lower?
> 
> GM200custom.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

that's normal.. once we lock the voltage at one point there is no way to adjust that from any OC software









here yo go.. 4ghz memory and 2 bios.. 1.255v & 1.22v









GM200---Voltage.zip 304k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashwinnambiar46*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> 
> I have a few questions which I hope you could help me out with. I have 2 GTX 980Ti's
> 
> A Reference 980Ti from Zotac with the EVGA Hybrid Kit Installed -
> 
> GM200-Zotac.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> This card has an ASIC of 68.8%. I cant seem to overclock this card beyond 1360Mhz with or without boosted voltage from Precision X . What BIOS hacks/changes do you advise?
> 
> The second card is a 980Ti Hybrid from EVGA -
> 
> GM200-EVGAHybrid.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> This card has an ASIC of 83.9%. Havent tested its overclocking potential as of yet. What BIOS hacks/changes do you advise?
> 
> I have a 1000W PSU so power changes shouldn't be an issue. Both the cards never exceed 55C.
> 
> I'm able to boost the memory for both the cards by 400Mhz without any issues. I can go to 500Mhz as well. Haven't tested long term stability for it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Hey bro

I want to say that's a very very very nice build







love how the Hybrid look clean in the H440









here yo go

Awesome-Hybrids---Dark.zip 299k .zip file


Both at same setting since in SLI both should be at same setting

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash both card and make sure they stable at the above setting then yo can push the core clock farther.. 1450mhz should be easy on that









please let me know how yo go


----------



## vilius572

Hi @Mr-Dark! Thank you for your bios you make some time ago for my 980 classified. It worked great. However I got a new card now and wondering if you could improve bios a bit? It's a KFA2/Galaxy gtx 980ti reference model but apparently previous owner flashed EVGA Super clocked bios on it and I'm fine with that. I wondering if you could make it a bit faster for me? Gpu is cooled down with waterblock so heat shouldn't be an issue. Thank you in advance.









GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi @Mr-Dark! Thank you for your bios you make some time ago for my 980 classified. It worked great. However I got a new card now and wondering if you could improve bios a bit? It's a KFA2/Galaxy gtx 980ti reference model but apparently previous owner flashed EVGA Super clocked bios on it and I'm fine with that. I wondering if you could make it a bit faster for me? Gpu is cooled down with waterblock so heat shouldn't be an issue. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

That's pretty ugly bios







here yo go

GM200---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

it look clean now







and as normal push it to the limit


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> That's pretty ugly bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM200---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> it look clean now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as normal push it to the limit


Thank you very much! Previous owner said card overclocked very well with that bios. I haven't played with this card a lot (installed it 30 mins ago







) so I will play around with your bios and will let you know how well it overclocks







My 980 classified overclocked really close to 980ti territory. Let's see if I can overclock this 980ti to 1080 territory


----------



## ashwinnambiar46

It worked!

*Thank you so much*. Initial results look promising. I overclocked it 1500Mhz core and 4000Mhz mem. I'll do some play testing over the next few days and see how it handles.

Just saw your sexy build! Do you use your Top GPU for your primary display or the bottom one?
Saw some nvidia tech on youtube telling us that the 2nd GPU should be used with the primary display.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Thank you very much! Previous owner said card overclocked very well with that bios. I haven't played with this card a lot (installed it 30 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so I will play around with your bios and will let you know how well it overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 980 classified overclocked really close to 980ti territory. Let's see if I can overclock this 980ti to 1080 territory


Sound good, you're under water so yo can push hard








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashwinnambiar46*
> 
> It worked!
> 
> *Thank you so much*. Initial results look promising. I overclocked it 1500Mhz core and 4000Mhz mem. I'll do some play testing over the next few days and see how it handles.
> 
> Just saw your sexy build! Do you use your Top GPU for your primary display or the bottom one?
> Saw some nvidia tech on youtube telling us that the 2nd GPU should be used with the primary display.
> 
> Thanks again!


Glad to hear that!

well already sold the 980s and now waiting the 1080s for SLI







for sure the primary gpu for the display


----------



## ashwinnambiar46

Nice! Founders Edition or normal?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashwinnambiar46*
> 
> Nice! Founders Edition or normal?


Can't decide at all honestly.. i want the Hybrid one from Evga as i will go for 3 way sli if 2 not enough for my 1440p/144hz/Gsync monitor but if the Hybrid didn't out on 15/6 i will order the MSI Gaming one.. can't wait more


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good, you're under water so yo can push hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that!
> 
> well already sold the 980s and now waiting the 1080s for SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure the primary gpu for the display


This is as high as I can push it right now. Looks like I don't really benefit that much overclocking it over 1500mhz. Score barely increases. And on this overclock, I saw some artifacts at one point. Blues stripes. Nonetheless I'm still happy


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> This is as high as I can push it right now. Looks like I don't really benefit that much overclocking it over 1500mhz. Score barely increases. And on this overclock, I saw some artifacts at one point. Blues stripes. Nonetheless I'm still happy


1500mhz is very good on the GM200 chip.. that's around the 1070 performance


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 1500mhz is very good on the GM200 chip.. that's around the 1070 performance


1500mhz is not bad at all but I wish I could hit 1560mhz or so. That would be great. However I shouldn't be expecting a lot from a reference card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> 1500mhz is not bad at all but I wish I could hit 1560mhz or so. That would be great. However I shouldn't be expecting a lot from a reference card.


Dude, Reference PCB for the GM200 will never holding yo back at all.. its the silicon all the time


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Dude, Reference PCB for the GM200 will never holding yo back at all.. its the silicon all the time


True that. Except some high end custom cards has better power delivery, memory made by samsung and so on. But as you said, it's the silicon lottery


----------



## vilius572

@Mr-Dark So I played a bit with my card and I found my stable clocks for daily usage. It's nothing crazy, 1506mhz and 2000mhz on memory. However it gets quite hot, 56c while playing. I think 1506mhz don't need 1.28v. Could you lower it to 1.21v or 1.23v if that's not too low for 980ti? I edited clocks on your bios myself but when it comes to voltage, I have never done it myself and don't want to mess it up.









dark.zip 152k .zip file
 Thank you again!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

GM200----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Hey

Sorry to bother you again but my card is a bit of a turd, and doesnt like working nicely at 1505 at that voltage, whats the max voltage you can do on a 980ti ref? Right now its 1.255 could you pump it higher, display driver stops working and artifacts ( red green blue squares on the screen ). Not right away but randomly during gaming sessions.

Thanks!


----------



## puuhapeku

Testing the 1500/4000 1.225V and had to lower gpu mhz to 1480. Other than that it seems working perfectly and my max temp dropped from 53c to 50c. Might the ambient that is lower at night but maybe a little improvement as I try to make totally silent build. Will keep testing and see how it goes. Thanks a lot Mr-Dark!


----------



## stilup

GM204.zip 147k .zip file

Just curious what you can do for me on my sli gtx 980
I don't see the MSI GeForce GTX 980 4GD5 OCV1 here.
I haven't pushed it too hard, just air cooled.
I'll take anything you can modify for a moderate overclock. Don't want to overheat too much.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## asdkj1740

any news of pascal bios tweaker?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nope, except that it's in the works...check Joe dirtS nvflash thread


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> @Mr-Dark So I played a bit with my card and I found my stable clocks for daily usage. It's nothing crazy, 1506mhz and 2000mhz on memory. However it gets quite hot, 56c while playing. I think 1506mhz don't need 1.28v. Could you lower it to 1.21v or 1.23v if that's not too low for 980ti? I edited clocks on your bios myself but when it comes to voltage, I have never done it myself and don't want to mess it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark.zip 152k .zip file
> Thank you again!


Sound good bro..

here yo go

Villus572--Bios.zip 304k .zip file


2 bios there.. 1.22v and 1.255v.. the later is your one for daily








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> GM200----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> Sorry to bother you again but my card is a bit of a turd, and doesnt like working nicely at 1505 at that voltage, whats the max voltage you can do on a 980ti ref? Right now its 1.255 could you pump it higher, display driver stops working and artifacts ( red green blue squares on the screen ). Not right away but randomly during gaming sessions.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey there

here yo go.. voltage 1.275v

GM200----1.28v.zip 152k .zip file


your card under the water right ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puuhapeku*
> 
> Testing the 1500/4000 1.225V and had to lower gpu mhz to 1480. Other than that it seems working perfectly and my max temp dropped from 53c to 50c. Might the ambient that is lower at night but maybe a little improvement as I try to make totally silent build. Will keep testing and see how it goes. Thanks a lot Mr-Dark!


Glad to hear that bro,, Enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilup*
> 
> GM204.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Just curious what you can do for me on my sli gtx 980
> I don't see the MSI GeForce GTX 980 4GD5 OCV1 here.
> I haven't pushed it too hard, just air cooled.
> I'll take anything you can modify for a moderate overclock. Don't want to overheat too much.
> Thanks in advance.


Hello

The stock Air cooler on that card isn't enough to push hard in SLI.. how much the ASIC quality there ? Max stable oc at stock bios ? Max temp under load ?

I think an 1405mhz/3.7ghz/1.218v will be fine.. to avoid overheat.. what yo think ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> any news of pascal bios tweaker?


We still need Pascal bios tweaker.. I think that will be late June..


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> We still need Pascal bios tweaker.. I think that will be late June..


those non ref 1080 cards shown up recently are disappointing, cant even oc to 2.1g.... dont kown whats going on with the aib stock bios...


----------



## OldPCB

Hi Mr. Dark,

I am new to this Forum (overclock.net)...







- more kind of a mainboard BIOS tweaker and quite clueless regarding VGA BIOS mods requiring lots of confusing (multiple) table entries.

I have a Palit GTX970 (the basic dark green "brick" version, NOT the "JetStream" variant .. ;-) which coud bebefit from a little OC kick (it is watercooled).

Standard Values of the brick are:
GPU: Base: 1.051 MHz - Boost: 1.178 MHZ RAM: 3.500 MHz
(works BIOS attached)

Palit.GTX970.4096.rom.zip 136k .zip file


My question: could you please modify / tweak this BIOS to the following specs?
I don't use the card for gaming (except occasional ones every now and then), but more for computational / rendering jobs, which do not require maxed-out OC performance at all, but a little kick would be nice.
Here is my most likely quite noob-ish OC concept ....









OC Base GPU: +180 MHz - should equal to approx. 1,230 MHz
OC Boost GPU: should result in approx. 1,450 MHz
OC RAM: should be set to approx. 4,000 MHz
Power Target should be set to 175W or 200 W (whichever will suffice)
Voltage should be set to 1,281 mV

Mega-thanks in advance.

(Still working on my signature)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> those non ref 1080 cards shown up recently are disappointing, cant even oc to 2.1g.... dont kown whats going on with the aib stock bios...


Its the silicon all the time.. the custom version help on the power limit & cooling.. so if the silicon is bad it won't OC good..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldPCB*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> 
> I am new to this Forum (overclock.net)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - more kind of a mainboard BIOS tweaker and quite clueless regarding VGA BIOS mods requiring lots of confusing (multiple) table entries.
> 
> I have a Palit GTX970 (the basic dark green "brick" version, NOT the "JetStream" variant .. ;-) which coud bebefit from a little OC kick (it is watercooled).
> 
> Standard Values of the brick are:
> GPU: Base: 1.051 MHz - Boost: 1.178 MHZ RAM: 3.500 MHz
> (works BIOS attached)
> 
> Palit.GTX970.4096.rom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> My question: could you please modify / tweak this BIOS to the following specs?
> I don't use the card for gaming (except occasional ones every now and then), but more for computational / rendering jobs, which do not require maxed-out OC performance at all, but a little kick would be nice.
> Here is my most likely quite noob-ish OC concept ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC Base GPU: +180 MHz - should equal to approx. 1,230 MHz
> OC Boost GPU: should result in approx. 1,450 MHz
> OC RAM: should be set to approx. 4,000 MHz
> Power Target should be set to 175W or 200 W (whichever will suffice)
> Voltage should be set to 1,281 mV
> 
> Mega-thanks in advance.
> 
> (Still working on my signature)


Hello

Welcome to OCN bro









here yo go

Palit.GTX970------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1455mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.28v & 200W TDP limit & boost off

we disable the boost to avoid any problem, so no need to miss with the base clock


----------



## OldPCB

Mr. Dark,

mega-thanks you must be working at lightspeed+ - your reply and mod bios arrived almost before I had sent my request ...








Have downloaded it and will flash it tonight.
See you later - I'll report!


----------



## OldPCB

double post

my IE11 went haywire and thought it should send everything threefold.


----------



## OldPCB

double post - my IE11 went haywire.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good bro..
> 
> here yo go
> 
> Villus572--Bios.zip 304k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2 bios there.. 1.22v and 1.255v.. the later is your one for daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> here yo go.. voltage 1.275v
> 
> GM200----1.28v.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> your card under the water right ?
> Glad to hear that bro,, Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> The stock Air cooler on that card isn't enough to push hard in SLI.. how much the ASIC quality there ? Max stable oc at stock bios ? Max temp under load ?
> 
> I think an 1405mhz/3.7ghz/1.218v will be fine.. to avoid overheat.. what yo think ?


Thank you very much!


----------



## catbuster

I am looking for bios for my evga 980 sc acx 2.0, gpu driver crashes at some games... i think not enough voltage at some clock speed... at max stress gpu never crashes... Any1 got a solid bios for air cooled gpu?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> I am looking for bios for my evga 980 sc acx 2.0, gpu driver crashes at some games... i think not enough voltage at some clock speed... at max stress gpu never crashes... Any1 got a solid bios for air cooled gpu?


Drop the stock bios here so i can help


----------



## OldPCB

Hi Mr. Dark,

...your MOD-BIOS works like a charm.
Even though the card does not seem to idle any more, it does not get significantly hotter, temperature is at 22°C and rises under heavy load to not more than 38°C.
The water cooling circuit as a whole only gets approx. 1°C warmer than usual (2°K Delta to ambient), that's negligible and definitely not an adverse effect.
BTW, my card's ASIC quality is at a lousy low 64%, a lossy one current-wise, but the more "juice" can be poured in







.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Adrenilyn

Okay so I'm trying to flash my BIOS. I have a EVGA GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0. When I go in to GPU-Z to save my BIOS I get "BIOS Reading not supported on this Device". So how can I save my BIOS to my desktop so I can put it on a Flash drive?


----------



## Adrenilyn

not sure how to update my computer but that on the sig was a few years back


----------



## ashwinnambiar46

Hi Mr Dark,

My Primary GPU which is the GTX Hybrid is getting a bit too hot for my liking - Almost 70 During long gaming sessions. Could you please drop the voltage to around 1.24 rather than the 1.255v you gave me earlier. The GPU at the bottom is around 10C lesser than the top one with the same voltage. You can keep the clocks the same.

GM200-Hybrid.zip 146k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## ashwinnambiar46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenilyn*
> 
> Okay so I'm trying to flash my BIOS. I have a EVGA GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0. When I go in to GPU-Z to save my BIOS I get "BIOS Reading not supported on this Device". So how can I save my BIOS to my desktop so I can put it on a Flash drive?


nvflash -b bios.rom

If you have more than one card...

nvflash --list
to see what cards you have and what index they've been assigned

nvflash --index=x -b bios.rom
to flash to a specific card in a multicard system, where x is the index number from the nvflash --list command


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> so with this bios i can get up to 1540-1550MHz core and the normal mem clock of 8000MHz if i remember correctly i could do 1575 on 1.312, checked with multi meter, but it didn't get me many more fps or points in firestrike. can i have a bios that has the 1.312 unlocked but have the slider at 100 on the voltage be what gives me the 1.312v. when i don't put it up there i would like it to have 1.225v on the core at 1550. if that is possible. or if you could show me how to do it on my own that would be great too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Cannonkill_MOD_200-220W.zip 136k .zip file


one more time please. i would like the voltage to be lower at around 1.185 and the core to be at 1450. mem dosent need to be changed,


----------



## stilup

Ok Mr. Dark 1405mhz/3.7ghz/1.218v would be worth a try., thamks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldPCB*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> 
> ...your MOD-BIOS works like a charm.
> Even though the card does not seem to idle any more, it does not get significantly hotter, temperature is at 22°C and rises under heavy load to not more than 38°C.
> The water cooling circuit as a whole only gets approx. 1°C warmer than usual (2°K Delta to ambient), that's negligible and definitely not an adverse effect.
> BTW, my card's ASIC quality is at a lousy low 64%, a lossy one current-wise, but the more "juice" can be poured in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks a lot!


Glad to hear that bro.. enjoy it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenilyn*
> 
> Okay so I'm trying to flash my BIOS. I have a EVGA GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0. When I go in to GPU-Z to save my BIOS I get "BIOS Reading not supported on this Device". So how can I save my BIOS to my desktop so I can put it on a Flash drive?


Hello

Are yo sure you have the latest Gpu-Z ? yo can use Nvflash to save the bios by using this command " nvflash --save filename.rom"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashwinnambiar46*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark,
> 
> My Primary GPU which is the GTX Hybrid is getting a bit too hot for my liking - Almost 70 During long gaming sessions. Could you please drop the voltage to around 1.24 rather than the 1.255v you gave me earlier. The GPU at the bottom is around 10C lesser than the top one with the same voltage. You can keep the clocks the same.
> 
> GM200-Hybrid.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

GM200-Hybrid---1.24v.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> one more time please. i would like the voltage to be lower at around 1.185 and the core to be at 1450. mem dosent need to be changed,


Here yo go bro

Cannonkill_MOD_1455----1.187v.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Ok Mr. Dark 1405mhz/3.7ghz/1.218v would be worth a try., thamks


Here yo go

GM204----Stilup.zip 147k .zip file


Core 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off

was thinking you have 980 Ti's not normal 980... you can push more volt on those with aggressive fan curve









flash my bios them make sure both stable at the above setting then you can push them farther from any Oc software


----------



## Adrenilyn

Yeh I downloaded nvflash and opened up nvflash64 as well as the regular nvflash. It goes through all the command instructions and then exits out at the end. I try to open nvflash.exe from the run window and It says nvflash cannot be found.

Yes I have the newest version of gpu-z installed. Idk. I'm stuck on what to do. Nvflash doesn't seem to wanna allow me to enter commands from the command window. So lost


----------



## Cannonkill

thanks again Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenilyn*
> 
> Yeh I downloaded nvflash and opened up nvflash64 as well as the regular nvflash. It goes through all the command instructions and then exits out at the end. I try to open nvflash.exe from the run window and It says nvflash cannot be found.
> 
> Yes I have the newest version of gpu-z installed. Idk. I'm stuck on what to do. Nvflash doesn't seem to wanna allow me to enter commands from the command window. So lost


a clean install for the latest Nvidia driver is a good idea.. what will be the trick i think


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Okay, I have a 980ti classified and an MSI 980ti gaming, I would like, if possible, both to have the same clocks, voltage no higher than 1.250 or so, and throttling removed/power limit raised if possible, not too high of clocks, nothing boosting higher than 1400 and memory left at stock
> 
> thank you!
> 
> classy_gaming_bios.zip 300k .zip file


----------



## stilup

Took me a couple tries but I did flash them both and they work just fine.
I haven't pushed them further but you seem to a picked a sweet spot for me.
You are so nice to help us out,
Thank you for your expertise.


----------



## asdkj1740

one interesting finding is that after replacing the stock evga acx cooler to aio cooler with particular vram heatsinks attached on each vram, those eplida vram can now run at 2000mhz without any problems when playing witcher 3. in the past with the stock evga acx cooler and its cooling plate, playing witcher 3 at 1800mhz on vram will be resulted in lots of shining problems appeared.


proper coolings for gpu and vrm and vram are essential in overclocking, and evga acx is suck, according to my experience.


----------



## stimpy88

Hello Mr-Dark, I have an MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G that I would like you to mod the BOIS for me.

Specifically I would like the TDP and power limits removed, and any kind of throttling removed also.

I have my memory overclocked to 2001MHz, and the card is happy with that, but not much more. I would like to explore overclocking of the GPU for myself, so stock clocks would be fine.

Many thanks in advance.

186.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by y2kcamaross View Post
> 
> Okay, I have a 980ti classified and an MSI 980ti gaming, I would like, if possible, both to have the same clocks, voltage no higher than 1.250 or so, and throttling removed/power limit raised if possible, not too high of clocks, nothing boosting higher than 1400 and memory left at stock
> 
> thank you! classy_gaming_bios.zip 300k .zip file


Here yo go

980Ti--Classy--MSI---Dark.zip 304k .zip file


Both at Core 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle..

the Classy will be at 1.212v as that the Max from the bios.. if yo want to push higher yo need the Evga Classy Tool ( software )








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilup*
> 
> Took me a couple tries but I did flash them both and they work just fine.
> I haven't pushed them further but you seem to a picked a sweet spot for me.
> You are so nice to help us out,
> Thank you for your expertise.


Glad to hear that,, Enjoy it bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> one interesting finding is that after replacing the stock evga acx cooler to aio cooler with particular vram heatsinks attached on each vram, those eplida vram can now run at 2000mhz without any problems when playing witcher 3. in the past with the stock evga acx cooler and its cooling plate, playing witcher 3 at 1800mhz on vram will be resulted in lots of shining problems appeared.
> 
> 
> proper coolings for gpu and vrm and vram are essential in overclocking, and evga acx is suck, according to my experience.


Hello

Yes, the memory need some Heatsink or active Airflow so yo can push them farther








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stimpy88*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark, I have an MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G that I would like you to mod the BOIS for me.
> 
> Specifically I would like the TDP and power limits removed, and any kind of throttling removed also.
> 
> I have my memory overclocked to 2001MHz, and the card is happy with that, but not much more. I would like to explore overclocking of the GPU for myself, so stock clocks would be fine.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> 186.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

here yo go

186---MSI970---Gaming.zip 136k .zip file


Core 1405mhz & 2001mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle

to disable the boost the core should be at stable clock. so 1405mhz good to start from


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM204-----TDP.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> TDP.zip (136k. zip file)
> Thanks for sharing the bios here! you're the first one share that bios here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on Evga lock the voltage at 1.212v om such a good card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you like more performance i made this bios for yo
> 
> Evga970--Hybrid-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


dark is possibile to edit my original bios file with this settings?
from default i want standard gpu clock 1140

1216 mhz , gpu boost 1279

1367 mhz , ram 1753

1800 mhz. only this mod, no volt mod,no higher tdp limit/boost off. i want to test


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> dark is possibile to edit my original bios file with this settings?
> from default i want standard gpu clock 1140
> 
> 1216 mhz , gpu boost 1279
> 
> 1367 mhz , ram 1753
> 
> 1800 mhz. only this mod, no volt mod,no higher tdp limit/boost off. i want to test


Yes, drop the stock bios again so i can help


----------



## Rhadamanthis

http://www94.zippyshare.com/v/zgxxVWYi/file.html

thanks Mr. dark !!!!!


----------



## bigkahuna360

What happened to Cyclops?! :O


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> http://www94.zippyshare.com/v/zgxxVWYi/file.html
> 
> thanks Mr. dark !!!!!


Here yo go

GM204---Dark.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> What happened to Cyclops?! :O


?? who is that


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> What happened to Cyclops?! :O
> 
> 
> 
> ?? who is that
Click to expand...

Oh my bad, I didn't know there were two threads for 9xx series BIOS modding.









Cyclops runs the 2xx to 9xx series thread.
http://www.overclock.net/u/59869/cyclops

I got mixed up and thought Cyclops was no longer doing BIOS mods.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Oh my bad, I didn't know there were two threads for 9xx series BIOS modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyclops runs the 2xx to 9xx series thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/u/59869/cyclops
> 
> I got mixed up and thought Cyclops was no longer doing BIOS mods.


Hahah, No problem bro


----------



## steftralala

Hi @Mr-Dark ,

Love your efforts and wish to thank you taking so much time to edit the bioses going around here.

980ticlassy06G-P4-4998.zip 150k .zip file


I'm putting this card on water but it wont be here untill next week. Could you perhaps send a bios which i can run on air and one for water. Atm i able to push te card around 1430 ish without any additional volts in precision x. It trottles though once it hits above above 65. I hope water will reduce this







.

Thank you for your time

Best,

Stef


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steftralala*
> 
> Hi @Mr-Dark ,
> 
> Love your efforts and wish to thank you taking so much time to edit the bioses going around here.
> 
> 980ticlassy06G-P4-4998.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm putting this card on water but it wont be here untill next week. Could you perhaps send a bios which i can run on air and one for water. Atm i able to push te card around 1430 ish without any additional volts in precision x. It trottles though once it hits above above 65. I hope water will reduce this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thank you for your time
> 
> Best,
> 
> Stef


Hey Stef









Thanks for kinda word's









here yo go

980ticlassy----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle

the card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the bios, but once yo drop it under the water yo can use Evga classy tool ( software ) to push the voltage up to 1.30v


----------



## motov8

Hi Mr. Dark !
So i got 980ti strix oc version and i want to push that card a little bit higher, but it has Power limit 110%.
Can u edit bios to add more power limit and TDP ?
Memory are Samsung going 8200 Mhz.

GM200.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## steftralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey Stef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for kinda word's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go
> 
> 980ticlassy----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle
> 
> the card is voltage locked to 1.212v from the bios, but once yo drop it under the water yo can use Evga classy tool ( software ) to push the voltage up to 1.30v


Great stuff! The bios is working very well! No more trotteling









Thank you so much









Stef


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Drop the stock bios here so i can help


 catbios.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Kozlik

Hi Dark,

Thanks For your effort for helping us up with that









I own MSI 980TI Sea Hawk Which has water cooling .
I was able to overclock stable after maxing out voltage and Power limit-
GPU Core- 1500 MHz
Memory - 4000 MHz
*After the GPU boost.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







When i try to overclock the GPU Core more than 1500MHz, It crashes. even though The max temp i get to is 55C.
The odd thing is that in the Card Bios i see That it has 1.25V set up but i didn't see even one second that the card used more than 1.23V.
1.23V was the maximum Voltage that it use.
Any Idea Why ? And how can i overcome this limit ?
Tried using "evga precision" to see if it gives me more volatge over "Afterburner" but still the same limit.

The Bios -

MSI_980TI_SeaHawk_Stock.zip 152k .zip file

I would be grateful if you can do your magic









Thanks.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I doubt the voltage increase at all.. its locked from the bios and the software won't increase that..


HOF_NVVDD does the same thing, also both the temp and tdp% increased.
PS: what the software do to control the voltage? how does it work?


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Kozlik*
> 
> Hi Dark,
> 
> Thanks For your effort for helping us up with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own MSI 980TI Sea Hawk Which has water cooling .
> I was able to overclock stable after maxing out voltage and Power limit-
> GPU Core- 1500 MHz
> Memory - 4000 MHz
> *After the GPU boost.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i try to overclock the GPU Core more than 1500MHz, It crashes. even though The max temp i get to is 55C.
> The odd thing is that in the Card Bios i see That it has 1.25V set up but i didn't see even one second that the card used more than 1.23V.
> 1.23V was the maximum Voltage that it use.
> Any Idea Why ? And how can i overcome this limit ?
> Tried using "evga precision" to see if it gives me more volatge over "Afterburner" but still the same limit.
> 
> The Bios -
> 
> MSI_980TI_SeaHawk_Stock.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> I would be grateful if you can do your magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


if u getting 1.23V on idle, then i have no clue, my 980ti's bios was set to 1.26 but it runs at 1.2, if its only when u put a load on it, its normal, the voltage drops a lil bit when u stress the card.


----------



## stimpy88

Mr-Dark, thank you very much for the bios you posted for me. You are a real gentleman.


----------



## Martin778

Mr.Dark,

I can't make a decent BIOS mod myself so a small request:









Disable boost
Core clock 1500MHz
Mem clock: 3900MHz (7800 eff.)
Voltage: 1.24V
TDP fully unlocked + extra volt options
Idle fan speed 750RPM

My cards are 980Ti SC+ ACX2.0+

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## OldPCB

Hi Mr. Dark,

..now after a longer testing period I found out that the modded BIOS makes the Palit GTX970 remain black (no Signal) after wake-up from sleep mode (fresh cold start required)
Trying to revert to the original (old) BIOS results in a "Cert 2.0 Verification Error" even though I have used all the latest (even the most recent) "NVFLASH Cert Bypass" flashers.
So it looks like I'll be stuck with this BIOS forever?
Is there any any solution for this..?
THX


----------



## mr1hm

hi mr-dark,

i'm looking to remove the TDP and voltage limits (so that i'm able to increase them when needed) along with disabling GPU boost on my GTX 970. however, i'd like to keep everything at stock values; so, in other words, it's just a custom bios that's "overclock ready"









GM204.zip 138k .zip file


thanks in advance, your time is appreciated!


----------



## DannyTC




----------



## DannyTC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM204-----TDP.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> TDP.zip (136k. zip file)
> Thanks for sharing the bios here! you're the first one share that bios here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on Evga lock the voltage at 1.212v om such a good card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you like more performance i made this bios for yo
> 
> Evga970--Hybrid-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Hi!









I can use this mod bios for a GTX 970 Gaming G1 (Elpida) Evga970--Hybrid

Dark.zip????

Thanks for all


----------



## OldPCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldPCB*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> 
> ..now after a longer testing period I found out that the modded BIOS makes the Palit GTX970 remain black (no Signal) after wake-up from sleep mode (fresh cold start required)
> Trying to revert to the original (old) BIOS results in a "Cert 2.0 Verification Error" even though I have used all the latest (even the most recent) "NVFLASH Cert Bypass" flashers.
> So it looks like I'll be stuck with this BIOS forever?
> Is there any any solution for this..?
> THX


Problem solved!
Reverting to the older nflash version 250 as advised by JoeDirt did the job.
Now I have the best of both worlds ....


----------



## huckincharlie

Dark thx for nice bios mod!!!








But for now I have problem with classy tool (newest version), when I change value to 1.25 (as I want) and hit apply button and then I check voltage by osd monitor in for ex. Witcher 3 I still have 1.212v. When I reboot pc everything in classy tool is default. What I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Shadowdane

Thanks so much for doing all these bios mods!

Grabbed a GTX960 for a little bit while I wait for my 1080s.
Have been doing a little overclocking but can't get my voltage, clocks locked down on this card. They start downclocking, dropping voltage after passing ~60C...

So far seems 1560Mhz is my max stable clock at 1.26v. Above ~1580+ Mhz start getting artifacts.

Would greatly appreciate a mod for this bios! Thanks much.

EVGA_04G-P4-3966-KR.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## asdkj1740

check this out


----------



## Lord of meat

Hello all.
I just modified my case for better airflow and swapped a couple fan for better ones (have now 10 fans) and fixed the ac in my house. so i figured its time to mess with the gpu again.
has anyone tried running the card (980ti) on 1.2740 on Air?
when i do so i get to ~1582
the temp of the core moves around 65c-67c
i tested it only for 2 hours.
is it safe?

Update:
Just ran it at 1544 @ 1.2740 (too afraid to run it at 1582) for 45 min. gonna keep bumping it up and see where it goes.

before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







after


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







after


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







forgot to log in gpuz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steftralala*
> 
> Great stuff! The bios is working very well! No more trotteling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stef


glad to hear that, enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> catbios.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go

catbios-------Bios---Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Bios---Dark.zip (138k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Kozlik*
> 
> Hi Dark,
> 
> Thanks For your effort for helping us up with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own MSI 980TI Sea Hawk Which has water cooling .
> I was able to overclock stable after maxing out voltage and Power limit-
> GPU Core- 1500 MHz
> Memory - 4000 MHz
> *After the GPU boost.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i try to overclock the GPU Core more than 1500MHz, It crashes. even though The max temp i get to is 55C.
> The odd thing is that in the Card Bios i see That it has 1.25V set up but i didn't see even one second that the card used more than 1.23V.
> 1.23V was the maximum Voltage that it use.
> Any Idea Why ? And how can i overcome this limit ?
> Tried using "evga precision" to see if it gives me more volatge over "Afterburner" but still the same limit.
> 
> The Bios -
> 
> MSI_980TI_SeaHawk_Stock.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> I would be grateful if you can do your magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hello

here yo go

MSI980Ti--Sea---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.255v & hhigher TDP limit & boost off

make sure any OC software yo have there rest before flashing the new bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> HOF_NVVDD does the same thing, also both the temp and tdp% increased.
> PS: what the software do to control the voltage? how does it work?


if the card voltage locked, there is no way to pass that..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stimpy88*
> 
> Mr-Dark, thank you very much for the bios you posted for me. You are a real gentleman.


You're most welcome.. Enjoy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Mr.Dark,
> 
> I can't make a decent BIOS mod myself so a small request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disable boost
> Core clock 1500MHz
> Mem clock: 3900MHz (7800 eff.)
> Voltage: 1.24V
> TDP fully unlocked + extra volt options
> Idle fan speed 750RPM
> 
> My cards are 980Ti SC+ ACX2.0+
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Here yo go

GM200---980Ti---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


100% match what yo ask for








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldPCB*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> 
> ..now after a longer testing period I found out that the modded BIOS makes the Palit GTX970 remain black (no Signal) after wake-up from sleep mode (fresh cold start required)
> Trying to revert to the original (old) BIOS results in a "Cert 2.0 Verification Error" even though I have used all the latest (even the most recent) "NVFLASH Cert Bypass" flashers.
> So it looks like I'll be stuck with this BIOS forever?
> Is there any any solution for this..?
> THX


Hello

to flash the stock bios again use this Nvflash

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI

drop the bios i gave to yo so i can check it again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyTC*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can use this mod bios for a GTX 970 Gaming G1 (Elpida) Evga970--Hybrid
> 
> Dark.zip????
> 
> Thanks for all


Hello

No, drop the stock bios here so i can help yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huckincharlie*
> 
> Dark thx for nice bios mod!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for now I have problem with classy tool (newest version), when I change value to 1.25 (as I want) and hit apply button and then I check voltage by osd monitor in for ex. Witcher 3 I still have 1.212v. When I reboot pc everything in classy tool is default. What I'm doing wrong?


Hello

Drop the bios i gave to yo here, so i can check it again pls








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Thanks so much for doing all these bios mods!
> 
> Grabbed a GTX960 for a little bit while I wait for my 1080s.
> Have been doing a little overclocking but can't get my voltage, clocks locked down on this card. They start downclocking, dropping voltage after passing ~60C...
> 
> So far seems 1560Mhz is my max stable clock at 1.26v. Above ~1580+ Mhz start getting artifacts.
> 
> Would greatly appreciate a mod for this bios! Thanks much.
> 
> EVGA_04G-P4-3966-KR.zip 149k .zip file


Hello

here yo go

EVGA_960---Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Hello all.
> I just modified my case for better airflow and swapped a couple fan for better ones (have now 10 fans) and fixed the ac in my house. so i figured its time to mess with the gpu again.
> has anyone tried running the card (980ti) on 1.2740 on Air?
> when i do so i get to ~1582
> the temp of the core moves around 65c-67c
> i tested it only for 2 hours.
> is it safe?
> 
> Update:
> Just ran it at 1544 @ 1.2740 (too afraid to run it at 1582) for 45 min. gonna keep bumping it up and see where it goes.
> 
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to log in gpuz


Hello

If yo can keep it under 80c under full load then its fine.. just make sure an aggressive fan there and yo will be fine


----------



## Martin778

Amazing job Mr.Dark, thank you!! Just ran 25712p in Firestrike, 37787 graphics score.

"VRM cries evrytiem







"


----------



## mr1hm

hi mr-dark,

i noticed you replied to everyone but me, so i just wanted to check in and see if i had made any errors or requested something that's not exactly clear in my initial post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> hi mr-dark,
> 
> i'm looking to remove the TDP and voltage limits (so that i'm able to increase them when needed) along with disabling GPU boost on my GTX 970. however, i'd like to keep everything at stock values; so, in other words, it's just a custom bios that's "overclock ready"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> thanks in advance, your time is appreciated!


actually, i'm starting to confuse myself a bit after re-reading this lol...

i think disabling GPU boost only is what i'm looking for, is this possible? if not, please let me know


----------



## OldPCB

Hi Mr. Dark,

.. thanks for the info.
I have solved the Problem as I stated in an earlier post of yesterday by reverting to nvflash 2.50 (certs bypassed) offered in Joe Dirt's thread.
Then I could re-flash w/o problems.
I have also made a hybrid of your mod BIOS and my original unmodded BIOS - keeping boost enabled but using your improved energy settings.
All this was very educating and it seems to do the trick - I have even increased OC a bit ....







.
No further action needed
.


----------



## Mr-Kozlik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> here yo go
> 
> MSI980Ti--Sea---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> make sure any OC software yo have there rest before flashing the new bios


HI Dark,

First of all thanks for the bios , It works great!!!








Now i can see that the card is using 1.255v on load, which is great.
On full load i get only temp of 60C.

My problem Is that i can't overclock it more with Afterburner.
*Power limit* is max at 101% (1 percent more only).
*Core Voltage* cannot be changed, when i change the core voltage and press apply it goes back to +0 and nothing changes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Is there a way to unlock it more? so i will overclock it more manually and test for stability.
Is there an option to unlock in the bios the voltage limitation that i will have more voltage to play with in Afterburner but the GPU default without overclocking will be 1.255V ?
I think going up to 1.28/1.3 volt , do you suggest to do so? What is the limit i should stick to?

I Would be grateful for your help.
Thanks!


----------



## Mbbx

Hi. I have sli 980ti setup, evga classy.

Using precision x, voltage on full 1.3v, i can only get 1480mhz gpu, 7450mhz mem. This is all on water.

What could i get with a custom bios?


----------



## Martin778

Mine ran great but after 2 firestrike runs it started locking up after a few seconds, pity. I will have to lower it to 1450Mhz and bump the rest through Precision.


----------



## zetoor85

hello Mr-Dark, i figured out a setup for my sli. since im bottlenecked by my high asic card trow alot of voltage on stock config, i will need 1.20 volt for both cards









for both cards

1.20volt
425watt
disable boost
set mhz to 1450 on both
leave the ram on stock speed

right now, i cant go over 1495mhz, cause the high asic card get like 1.130 volt under load, so i figured 1.20 would be enough to get some decent oc while i run the cards on air









ty very much

77asicgigax.zip 145k .zip file


85asicgigax.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## microtech

Hello Mr-Dark!

You helped me with this custom bios for my 980 Ti Asus STRIX card many months ago. I just got a new motherboard and for some reason the card artifacts like crazy at the 1480 clock I've had it at for a long time.

So after testing it looks like it wants to be at 1442 now (that's the clock it goes down to when I set a negative value in the afterburner software). So I'm hoping when you get a second you can please modify this one down to 1442 so that it is just set to that permanently. Thanks in advance:

980TiStrix1480.zip 152k .zip file


EDIT - After more testing I got one little screen glitch on 1455, so really 1442 is what I hope for.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Amazing job Mr.Dark, thank you!! Just ran 25712p in Firestrike, 37787 graphics score.
> 
> "VRM cries evrytiem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Glad to hear that bro, Enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> hi mr-dark,
> 
> i noticed you replied to everyone but me, so i just wanted to check in and see if i had made any errors or requested something that's not exactly clear in my initial post:
> actually, i'm starting to confuse myself a bit after re-reading this lol...
> 
> i think disabling GPU boost only is what i'm looking for, is this possible? if not, please let me know


Hello

i'm sure i already reply to your post, but here again

to disable boost we need to set specific clock in the bios and stable voltage.. for example 1405mhz & 1.250v.. and yo can push the core from any Oc software after that.. is that fine for yo ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldPCB*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> 
> .. thanks for the info.
> I have solved the Problem as I stated in an earlier post of yesterday by reverting to nvflash 2.50 (certs bypassed) offered in Joe Dirt's thread.
> Then I could re-flash w/o problems.
> I have also made a hybrid of your mod BIOS and my original unmodded BIOS - keeping boost enabled but using your improved energy settings.
> All this was very educating and it seems to do the trick - I have even increased OC a bit ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No further action needed
> .


Good to hear that bro,, let me know if yo need something








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Kozlik*
> 
> HI Dark,
> 
> First of all thanks for the bios , It works great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i can see that the card is using 1.255v on load, which is great.
> On full load i get only temp of 60C.
> 
> My problem Is that i can't overclock it more with Afterburner.
> *Power limit* is max at 101% (1 percent more only).
> *Core Voltage* cannot be changed, when i change the core voltage and press apply it goes back to +0 and nothing changes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to unlock it more? so i will overclock it more manually and test for stability.
> Is there an option to unlock in the bios the voltage limitation that i will have more voltage to play with in Afterburner but the GPU default without overclocking will be 1.255V ?
> I think going up to 1.28/1.3 volt , do you suggest to do so? What is the limit i should stick to?
> 
> I Would be grateful for your help.
> Thanks!


Hello

You should be able to increase the core clock from any Oc software as normal.. just remove MSI AB and install it again..









for the power limit just leave that at 100% as that equal to 150% at stock bios, also we can push the voltage up to 1.312v from the bios.. let me know if yo need a new bios with higher voltage








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbbx*
> 
> Hi. I have sli 980ti setup, evga classy.
> 
> Using precision x, voltage on full 1.3v, i can only get 1480mhz gpu, 7450mhz mem. This is all on water.
> 
> What could i get with a custom bios?


Hello

Are yo sure the voltage is 1.30v ? yo see any temp increase when yo push the voltage ? how your ASIC quality ?

in general an custom bios with higher TDP limit and boost off will give yo a little more headroom on the core








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Mine ran great but after 2 firestrike runs it started locking up after a few seconds, pity. I will have to lower it to 1450Mhz and bump the rest through Precision.


Sound like yo get the whole idea







let me know if yo need anything








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> hello Mr-Dark, i figured out a setup for my sli. since im bottlenecked by my high asic card trow alot of voltage on stock config, i will need 1.20 volt for both cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for both cards
> 
> 1.20volt
> 425watt
> disable boost
> set mhz to 1450 on both
> leave the ram on stock speed
> 
> right now, i cant go over 1495mhz, cause the high asic card get like 1.130 volt under load, so i figured 1.20 would be enough to get some decent oc while i run the cards on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty very much
> 
> 77asicgigax.zip 145k .zip file
> 
> 
> 85asicgigax.zip 145k .zip file


Hey bro

your will be done on other place not this thread









waiting yo on battlelog








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark!
> 
> You helped me with this custom bios for my 980 Ti Asus STRIX card many months ago. I just got a new motherboard and for some reason the card artifacts like crazy at the 1480 clock I've had it at for a long time.
> 
> So after testing it looks like it wants to be at 1442 now (that's the clock it goes down to when I set a negative value in the afterburner software). So I'm hoping when you get a second you can please modify this one down to 1442 so that it is just set to that permanently. Thanks in advance:
> 
> 980TiStrix1480.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT - After more testing I got one little screen glitch on 1455, so really 1442 is what I hope for.


Hello there

Here yo go

980TiStrix-------1443.zip 153k .zip file


1443.zip (153k. zip file)


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey, 1080+970 ftw+ for physx? Good idea?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hey, 1080+970 ftw+ for physx? Good idea?


Hey bro

No, I think the 1080 alone is more than enough


----------



## theking36

GM204.zip 136k .zip file

Can you make a custom bios for this card? https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3065/evga-gtx-970-acx-2-0
If it helps, the ASIC quality of mine is 72%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theking36*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Can you make a custom bios for this card? https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3065/evga-gtx-970-acx-2-0
> If it helps, the ASIC quality of mine is 72%


Sure, here yo go

GM204---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## robalm

Hi!

I did not see this thread so i made a thread but did not get any response.
Can i get help to mod this gtx 970 bios voltage, now it runs in 1.21v max, i like to lower it to like 1.87v. (im running sli and like to see if i can get better temp on the top card by lower the voltage)

Bios -> https://www.datafilehost.com/d/1d8e3563 (untick Download with Secured Download manager)


----------



## coolcorey1

Hi I'm new here, Just got a second hand 980 Ti for cheap.
If you have the spare time could you make a bios for me please?

According to the guide I'm hitting a power limit. my card only goes to 106% power limit. I crash at anything higher than 1430 MHz.
My card is air-cooled ACX2.0 and I would like to hit 1500MHz.

GM200.zip 199k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hey, 1080+970 ftw+ for physx? Good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro
> 
> No, I think the 1080 alone is more than enough
Click to expand...

I would say if you don't feel like going through the effort of selling it wouldn't be a bad move. Offloading the 1080 physics to the 970 should yield a healthy bump in fps if trying to run say 4K. The downfall however is how sensitive the 1080s are to heat so running sli may cause the card to downclock even further resulting in a negative effect. If you already have both card I would test it out as a we if its worth it or not then decide to keep or sell.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'll prolly run a single 1080, plus single 970ftw+ for physx


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robalm*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I did not see this thread so i made a thread but did not get any response.
> Can i get help to mod this gtx 970 bios voltage, now it runs in 1.21v max, i like to lower it to like 1.87v. (im running sli and like to see if i can get better temp on the top card by lower the voltage)
> 
> Bios -> https://www.datafilehost.com/d/1d8e3563 (untick Download with Secured Download manager)


Hello

sure, i can help.. but what about the clock ? is 1405mhz fine or ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolcorey1*
> 
> Hi I'm new here, Just got a second hand 980 Ti for cheap.
> If you have the spare time could you make a bios for me please?
> 
> According to the guide I'm hitting a power limit. my card only goes to 106% power limit. I crash at anything higher than 1430 MHz.
> My card is air-cooled ACX2.0 and I would like to hit 1500MHz.
> 
> GM200.zip 199k .zip file


Hey there

Welcome to OCN









here yo go

GM200---------Dark.zip 151k .zip file


Dark.zip (151k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'll prolly run a single 1080, plus single 970ftw+ for physx


Something on the way to Dark... (not 1080 ) but something from Evga


----------



## coolcorey1

Thanks for the bios! It is still stuck at 1202 boost and I am still limited by voltage on my overclock. The card seems the same, any ideas?

EDIT: Don't worry got it to work after two restarts.


----------



## robalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> sure, i can help.. but what about the clock ? is 1405mhz fine or ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The stock boost clock is 1290Mhz, maybe 1405Mhz is little high with lower voltage, maybe 1380Mhz (around) is good.
> Thank you very mutch for helping me out
Click to expand...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Something on the way to Dark... (not 1080 ) but something from Evga


Hmm, I wonder what that could be............


----------



## FullForceUF

Mr-Dark here's my BIOS for my GTX 980 Ti Classified. Can you increase the voltage to 1.25 and increase the TDP?

Here's a screenshot of GPU-Z with a OC. No voltage, +50 Core, +250 Mem. Also, note I have not unlocked the two locked sliders.



GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## xirurg

Mr-Dark GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD , Asic 79 , vddc 0.8560.

fan curve 1000rpm in idle

Disable the boost, 1500mhz ,7800 mem , 1.200 voltage , power limit 112 (stock) . Thank you in advance !

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## OrionBG

Hello Mr-Dark,

Can you please mod my GTX 980 STRIX (non OC)?

ASIC Quality: 76.2%

I would like the FANs to spin all the time if possible as right now they begin at about 60C (35% start speed will be fine. It is about 860rpm)

For he other mods I have no specific preference. Just do what you think will give me the highest overclocking room on this voltage crippled STRIX.

Thank you in advance!









980.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## tosacu

Hello Mr-Dark,

Can you please help me with a bios mod for a MSI GTX960 Gaming 2G.

The card is doing [email protected] (with VRel and VOp as PerfCap) but as soon as it hits 60 (when the fans start to spin) it throttles to under 1500 and the voltage drops to 1.237V.
Can you please modify the bios so that it will no longer throttle and also increase the voltage to somewhere around 1.27V and increase the TDP limit.
Regarding memory clocks, I can run 3.85Ghz without issues.

Thank you in advance!

GM206stock.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## snowcasso

Hello a friend of mine told me about how i can get a custom bios for my gtx 980. I would appreciate it if you could have a look and tweak it. My card is an Asus Strix OC Edition Gtx 980.

Here is the Bios the card came with,

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolcorey1*
> 
> Thanks for the bios! It is still stuck at 1202 boost and I am still limited by voltage on my overclock. The card seems the same, any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Don't worry got it to work after two restarts.


Hello

Glad to hear that bro








Quote:


> The stock boost clock is 1290Mhz, maybe 1405Mhz is little high with lower voltage, maybe 1380Mhz (around) is good.
> Thank you very mutch for helping me out thumb.gif


Okay no problem.. yo uploaded an .Exe bios ??? check the first post here for how to extract and upload the stock bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Hmm, I wonder what that could be............


Heheh, Its a gift from GF









Single 970 now and 1440p is a pain for me.. even at 1560mhz 1.31v the 970 not enough
















he need brother or a friend's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullForceUF*
> 
> Mr-Dark here's my BIOS for my GTX 980 Ti Classified. Can you increase the voltage to 1.25 and increase the TDP?
> 
> Here's a screenshot of GPU-Z with a OC. No voltage, +50 Core, +250 Mem. Also, note I have not unlocked the two locked sliders.
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Sure bro, here yo go

980Ti---Classy--Classy--Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

to increase the voltage over 1.212v yo need the Evga classy tool ( Software )..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xirurg*
> 
> Mr-Dark GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD , Asic 79 , vddc 0.8560.
> 
> fan curve 1000rpm in idle
> 
> Disable the boost, 1500mhz ,7800 mem , 1.200 voltage , power limit 112 (stock) . Thank you in advance !
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go bro

GV-N970G1GAMING-4GD---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


As yo request...









lovely request when yo know what yo need









Now the rest on the 2nd reply


----------



## robalm

Hi Mr-Dark.

Sorry about that, did not see it.
You must untick "download with manager" first or you will get the "exe manager" sorry for the trubble.

Here is my bios

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## TK421

Have we gotten any word on that pascal bios editor?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> Can you please mod my GTX 980 STRIX (non OC)?
> 
> ASIC Quality: 76.2%
> 
> I would like the FANs to spin all the time if possible as right now they begin at about 60C (35% start speed will be fine. It is about 860rpm)
> 
> For he other mods I have no specific preference. Just do what you think will give me the highest overclocking room on this voltage crippled STRIX.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

here yo go

980--STrix-------Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 800rpm idlel fans speed ( no fan stop )

your ASIC is good, i think yo will be fine at 1506mhz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tosacu*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> Can you please help me with a bios mod for a MSI GTX960 Gaming 2G.
> 
> The card is doing [email protected] (with VRel and VOp as PerfCap) but as soon as it hits 60 (when the fans start to spin) it throttles to under 1500 and the voltage drops to 1.237V.
> Can you please modify the bios so that it will no longer throttle and also increase the voltage to somewhere around 1.27V and increase the TDP limit.
> Regarding memory clocks, I can run 3.85Ghz without issues.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> GM206stock.zip 150k .zip file


Hello there

here yo go

MSI960--Gaming---------Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Dark.zip (150k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3850mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowcasso*
> 
> Hello a friend of mine told me about how i can get a custom bios for my gtx 980. I would appreciate it if you could have a look and tweak it. My card is an Asus Strix OC Edition Gtx 980.
> 
> Here is the Bios the card came with,
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you


Hello bro

I can help yo, but i need a little more info..

how much the ASIC quality there ? max stable OC on the stock bios ? your card is voltage locked at 1.212v so that's why i'm asking about the ASIC and OC setting


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robalm*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark.
> 
> Sorry about that, did not see it.
> You must untick "download with manager" first or you will get the "exe manager" sorry for the trubble.
> 
> Here is my bios
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hey there

No problem bro, here yo go

GM204--------Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1380mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.187v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Have we gotten any word on that pascal bios editor?


Still nothing bro, in general Bios tweaker out after 1 month from the release date


----------



## DannyTC

Hi Mr-Dark!!

First of all, thanks for all your great job









I need help, i dont know if i have the last bios for my video card, but can you mod my bios pls? I have a GTX 970 Gaming G1 (Elpida)

Thank you so much!

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## xirurg

Mr-Dark in gpu-z all the same 1500 rpm(need 1000 rpm in idle), maybe it is not possible on gigabyte ?


----------



## robalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> No problem bro, here yo go
> 
> GM204--------Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1380mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.187v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thank you very mutch, however i have been thinking and is there a chance to only lower the voltage to 1.187v and nothing more (no overclock or TDP limit & boost off)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyTC*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark!!
> 
> First of all, thanks for all your great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help, i dont know if i have the last bios for my video card, but can you mod my bios pls? I have a GTX 970 Gaming G1 (Elpida)
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

here yo goo

GM204--Giga---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xirurg*
> 
> Mr-Dark in gpu-z all the same 1500 rpm(need 1000 rpm in idle), maybe it is not possible on gigabyte ?


Are yo sure the new bios flashed without problem's ? no custom fan curve from oc software ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robalm*
> 
> Thank you very mutch, however i have been thinking and is there a chance to only lower the voltage to 1.187v and nothing more (no overclock or TDP limit & boost off)


The card will throttle from that.. boost off help with stable FPS and no stutter


----------



## xirurg

Mr-Dark. Off all (ab and etc), in Gpu-z fun 1556 rpm minimum , I try in ab custom rpm low when 1500 but not work. All over very good , no artifact , nice bios thk you !

sorry for bad english.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> No problem bro, here yo go
> 
> GM204--------Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1380mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.187v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Still nothing bro, in general Bios tweaker out after 1 month from the release date


but I'm about to run out of tears


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xirurg*
> 
> Mr-Dark. Off all (ab and etc), in Gpu-z fun 1556 rpm minimum , I try in ab custom rpm low when 1500 but not work. All over very good , no artifact , nice bios thk you !
> 
> sorry for bad english.


Give this a try

GM204---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> but I'm about to run out of tears


AIO man need custom bios to push more


----------



## xirurg

all work ! thk you 700 rpm in idle


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xirurg*
> 
> all work ! thk you 700 rpm in idle


Enjoy it bro


----------



## DannyTC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> here yo goo
> 
> GM204--Giga---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Are yo sure the new bios flashed without problem's ? no custom fan curve from oc software ?
> The card will throttle from that.. boost off help with stable FPS and no stutter


Thank you so much bro!









Nice job


----------



## snowcasso

Hello bro

I can help yo, but i need a little more info..

how much the ASIC quality there ? max stable OC on the stock bios ? your card is voltage locked at 1.212v so that's why i'm asking about the ASIC and OC setting







[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> My ASIC is 65.4 and im not sure about the over clock settings but i can tell you that via the asus software in gaming mode according to gpu-z my default clock is 1178 memory is 1753 boost is 1279.
> when i enable the asus software oc mode it tells me my clock is 1198 memory is 1178 and boost is 1299. is there a more specific place i should look for the info you need?
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3850mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle
> Hello bro
> 
> I can help yo, but i need a little more info..
> 
> how much the ASIC quality there ? max stable OC on the stock bios ? your card is voltage locked at 1.212v so that's why i'm asking about the ASIC and OC setting


----------



## snowcasso

sorry about the messed up quote heh not really use to doing stuff like that... here is my bios if you need it again.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


i have the asus strix gtx 980 oc edition


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> AIO man need custom bios to push more


yep, the aio is kinda pointless for any purpose other than making less noise than the ref blower


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowcasso*
> 
> sorry about the messed up quote heh not really use to doing stuff like that... here is my bios if you need it again.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> i have the asus strix gtx 980 oc edition


Here yo go

GM204---Strix0---Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> yep, the aio is kinda pointless for any purpose other than making less noise than the ref blower


Just wait for the Pascal tweaker.. you will be happy


----------



## snowcasso

when i try to flash the bios you gave me i keep getting an error saying software write protection enabled. and it doesn't finish installing. any ideas?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowcasso*
> 
> when i try to flash the bios you gave me i keep getting an error saying software write protection enabled. and it doesn't finish installing. any ideas?


Use this command to disable write protection

nvflash --protectoff


----------



## snowcasso

yeah thx i googled it and found that solution, the bios worked so now just gotta reboot and see if it works =P


----------



## tosacu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> MSI960--Gaming---------Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (150k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3850mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle


You are the man! Thank you for an amazing job.

Stress tested the card in Heaven with the new BIOS at 1520mhz and everything works perfect, no more throttling, constant 1.275V. I will try to push it more just to see how much it goes but I am very pleased with it at 1520. Max temperature was 70C with a fan set on auto (speed was no more than 55%)


----------



## eXteR

Hi Mr-Dark,

on my previous GTX 780 DC2, i used to undervolt it to 1.087 and 1200Mhz core. Temps where far better than stock volts.

I want to do the same with my new Gigabyte 980Ti G1 (69.5% ASIC), but i can't do it with MSI Afterburner or other software, because i can't set negative offset for voltage.

I downloaded Maxwell II Bios Tweaker, but i have no idea what i have to tune on the voltage tab to undervolt it.

Here are my findings using AB:

Stock Boost 1342Mhz @ 1.187v

Max Boost without vCore = 1501Mhz @1.187v

Max Boost with Voltage tunning = 1540 @ 1.212v

For me is not a problem to use AB for overclocking, because i always use it for OSD.

I don't know if it's possible to do this with Maxwell, stock boost is ok for me, but i want to try using about 1.1v?

84.00.41.00.34_D_F10_0330.zip 147k .zip file


If it's possible, i want to know what i have to modify on the bios, because i understand that testing a stable undervolt could be tricky and need lots of try/error testing.

I beg for you help, to tune my bios so i can start trying to undervolt this beast.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NeutroxFoxy

*Hi Mr.Dark,

I bought an Evga GTX 980Ti Classified, at the moment i got only the stock cooler the ACX 2.0 in future I'll buy the waterblock for it. I reached 2800 points on Heaven 4.0 with the bios stock, can you unlock the voltage for my bios and increase the performance? I can get 1550Mhz with bios stock without overvoltage and 4200Mhz on memory. Can you help me?*

GM200980TiClassystock.zip 146k .zip file


*P.s: My 980Ti Classified is this model: 06G-P4-4998-KR*


----------



## BitsandBytez

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


Would be great to have the voltage and TDP limits unlocked for my EVGA GTX980 ACX 2.0 SC

Thanks in advance!

ASIC 73.5%


----------



## HRT1337

Hey Mr-Dark,

would be great you can make me an custom BIOS for my *EVGA GTX970 ACX 2.0 SC*.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3066/evga-gtx-970-superclocked-acx-2-0

*1. Disable the boost
2. Increase the TDP limit
3. Increase the voltage
4. OC the memory
5. Custom fan curve*

*ASIC 74.9%*

Thank you very much!









*HRT1337*

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Jayjr1105

Before I link my BIOS, has a custom BIOS already been released for a 960 SSC?


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> 980--STrix-------Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 800rpm idlel fans speed ( no fan stop )
> 
> your ASIC is good, i think yo will be fine at 1506mhz


Thank you very much!

I have some issues though...

1. The FANs are still not spinning in the first several minutes. It appears that everything below 850rpm or 35% will not make the fans spin... I you can correct the curve to begin at 35% this will be great.
2. It seems that my card does not like the RAM speed that is set by the modified BIOS. Can you set it at 3600 ? Also if you can dial down the GPU to ~1450 - 1470...
3. There seems to be a strange drop of GPU Core voltage and GPU frequency at full load... See screenshot (the load was applied with MSI Kombustor)

a1.jpg 758k .jpg file


----------



## XcroN

GM200-ASUS980TISTRIX.zip 147k .zip file


Hi,
I have the 980 TI Strix GPU (idk if it's newer or not).
If it's possible to mod it abit to give me some boost it would be great. Maybe the voltage unlock and disable the boost for the throtteling.

My full model is GTX980TI-DC3-6GD5-GAMING
ASIC: 81.5% (idk what's that)


----------



## Vellinious

Is there a new version of NVFlash? The one from Zoson's thread isn't working....

EDIT: NM, found one.


----------



## Lord of meat

I noticed there are 3 version for the 980ti acx+ sc of bios
if there any difference?
84.00.41.00.90
84.00.32.00.94
84.00.36.00.90


----------



## Martin778

*YES*. I have the 84.00.41.00.90 cards and flashing the other 2 versions bricked the cards.


----------



## b4db0y

Hi Mr-Dark,

I would like to increase the TDP limit as far as it goes and I want to increase my load voltages to 1.250 V. I want all the rest to be stock and configurable via MSI Afterburner if possible so I can set my own clocks.

Thanks,
bb

Original.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mudez

hi Mr-Dark, can I have a modded bios for my GTX 960 strix? I hope I can push this card as far as possible. Thank you









GM206.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Hionmaiden

My 980ti HoF will not oc above 1455mhz core. I've tried virtually everything but it's just not going above it. It's such a weak overclock for such a superior card.

I'm using a custom bios with TDP set to max of 425w, core clock boost is disabled and thermal throttle is disabled. I thought the voltage drop was hindering my overclock but it still crashes the card if it goes above 1460mhz core.

Mr dark or anyone have any suggestions? a gigabyte G1 and classified/kingpin are equal to my card yet they all smash me. heck even a reference card can out clock me. 72.1%ASIC temps never above 70'c.

any help very much appreciated.


----------



## zetoor85

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12388822 cant go higher with my 850 watt psu


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12388822 cant go higher with my 850 watt psu


OC the memory and tighten up the secondary and tertiary timings. Will give you a healthy bump in performance on Skylake

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

my internet is down... will back within 24h ☺


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> OC the memory and tighten up the secondary and tertiary timings. Will give you a healthy bump in performance on Skylake
> 
> Always destroying exergy


sure







, could try oc FLCK to 1400mhz in bios, but it will come down to i get another psu, i run very close on the edge







maybe 80watt left ^^

should have a new one next week, but right now evga 850 power my rig


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> OC the memory and tighten up the secondary and tertiary timings. Will give you a healthy bump in performance on Skylake
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , could try oc FLCK to 1400mhz in bios, but it will come down to i get another psu, i run very close on the edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 80watt left ^^
> 
> should have a new one next week, but right now evga 850 power my rig
Click to expand...

I don't mean FLCK I mean dram timings. IIRC increasing FLCK will do nothing for discreet graphics only integrated.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't mean FLCK I mean dram timings. IIRC increasing FLCK will do nothing for discreet graphics only integrated.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


aint FLCK dedicated for PCI-e lane







? as i understand it, intel recommend 1000mhz, but you can oc past that with BLCK









the ram, i run 3200mhz cl16-16-16-36, but they aint that fast, might upgrade those later down the road. cpu i can push to 4.8ghz on air, 2 more weeks i will go complete water







, things get hot right now on air hehe


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't mean FLCK I mean dram timings. IIRC increasing FLCK will do nothing for discreet graphics only integrated.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> aint FLCK dedicated for PCI-e lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? as i understand it, intel recommend 1000mhz, but you can oc past that with BLCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ram, i run 3200mhz cl16-16-16-36, but they aint that fast, might upgrade those later down the road. cpu i can push to 4.8ghz on air, 2 more weeks i will go complete water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , things get hot right now on air hehe
Click to expand...

The timings you mentioned are your primary timings. I am suggesting you tighten the secondary and tertiary timings instead of leaving them at auto.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The timings you mentioned are your primary timings. I am suggesting you tighten the secondary and tertiary timings instead of leaving them at auto.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


i might try play around, how much vccio & system agent voltage are you using for your ram setup?


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> *YES*. I have the 84.00.41.00.90 cards and flashing the other 2 versions bricked the cards.


i flashed to all 3 they all worked :/


----------



## CHRiSSLYi

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Is it possible to only
-Disable boost
-Increase voltage
-Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards
-highest OC without any OC software?

I don't like overclocking the memory because of the defects that can come up with memory clock increasing.

Would be really awesome if someone can make a great BIOS out of it!

Or just do everything, I don't know whats best for my card, you know it better I think







.

(using evga GTX980Ti with Rajintek Morpheus with temps 55°C at load)


----------



## b4db0y

Is running 1.274 volts through the GTX 980 Ti safe? My temperature is steady around 45-50 degrees Celsius.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Is running 1.274 volts through the GTX 980 Ti safe? My temperature is steady around 45-50 degrees Celsius.


If your VRM stays cool as well as your Chip, every voltage should be ok


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Is running 1.274 volts through the GTX 980 Ti safe? My temperature is steady around 45-50 degrees Celsius.


for now sure, and prolly fine for the next 2 years aswell, but any reason you have to run that high voltage







? after 1.250 it dosnt allmost not scale or give that many extra mhz







, but if you are on water the volt should be safe as long you cool vrm's ect.

for air cooler its good to stay under 1.260volt, and easy to cool


----------



## killerakx

Hi Mr-Dark i'm try to change value by my self but it crash i'll hope you can help me.

Galaxexoc.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> for now sure, and prolly fine for the next 2 years aswell, but any reason you have to run that high voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? after 1.250 it dosnt allmost not scale or give that many extra mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but if you are on water the volt should be safe as long you cool vrm's ect.
> 
> for air cooler its good to stay under 1.260volt, and easy to cool


I'm trying to lock it at 1.25 but I set the values in my BIOS and when I flash my card it sits at 1.255 at idle (I run a 144 Hz monitor) and 1.274 under load. Not sure why it jumps that high...


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> I'm trying to lock it at 1.25 but I set the values in my BIOS and when I flash my card it sits at 1.255 at idle (I run a 144 Hz monitor) and 1.274 under load. Not sure why it jumps that high...


did you make the bios your self??


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> did you make the bios your self??


I downloaded the MAXAIR bios from the 980 Ti thread and copied the values to my own bios file. According to the poster it should be 1.25 volts under load.


----------



## ralphi59

Hi MrDark Hi all
I stabilize my card at 1402 mhz 1.099v with your magical bioses.
Can you, please, unlock my stock bios and make 1350 and 1.00 v please ?
Thank s in advance.
Big up
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/40880


----------



## MiniPurple

Hey Mr-Dark, its me again LOL, do u know how to edit bios in Hexadecimal? if yes, how do u learn it? how can i learn it? what language is it using?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

I'm back! too much request's here







will finish all now within 30mm

hmmmm let's work on this


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tosacu*
> 
> You are the man! Thank you for an amazing job.
> 
> Stress tested the card in Heaven with the new BIOS at 1520mhz and everything works perfect, no more throttling, constant 1.275V. I will try to push it more just to see how much it goes but I am very pleased with it at 1520. Max temperature was 70C with a fan set on auto (speed was no more than 55%)


Glad to hear that, Enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXteR*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> on my previous GTX 780 DC2, i used to undervolt it to 1.087 and 1200Mhz core. Temps where far better than stock volts.
> 
> I want to do the same with my new Gigabyte 980Ti G1 (69.5% ASIC), but i can't do it with MSI Afterburner or other software, because i can't set negative offset for voltage.
> 
> I downloaded Maxwell II Bios Tweaker, but i have no idea what i have to tune on the voltage tab to undervolt it.
> 
> Here are my findings using AB:
> 
> Stock Boost 1342Mhz @ 1.187v
> 
> Max Boost without vCore = 1501Mhz @1.187v
> 
> Max Boost with Voltage tunning = 1540 @ 1.212v
> 
> For me is not a problem to use AB for overclocking, because i always use it for OSD.
> 
> I don't know if it's possible to do this with Maxwell, stock boost is ok for me, but i want to try using about 1.1v?
> 
> 84.00.41.00.34_D_F10_0330.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> If it's possible, i want to know what i have to modify on the bios, because i understand that testing a stable undervolt could be tricky and need lots of try/error testing.
> 
> I beg for you help, to tune my bios so i can start trying to undervolt this beast.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey there

here yo go

Gigabyte980Ti--1342mhz---1.100v.zip 146k .zip file


If yo want to change the voltage again, from the voltage table change all 1.093v value to the new value..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeutroxFoxy*
> 
> *Hi Mr.Dark,
> 
> I bought an Evga GTX 980Ti Classified, at the moment i got only the stock cooler the ACX 2.0 in future I'll buy the waterblock for it. I reached 2800 points on Heaven 4.0 with the bios stock, can you unlock the voltage for my bios and increase the performance? I can get 1550Mhz with bios stock without overvoltage and 4200Mhz on memory. Can you help me?*
> 
> GM200980TiClassystock.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> *P.s: My 980Ti Classified is this model: 06G-P4-4998-KR*


Hey there

here yo go

GTX980Ti---Classy----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

if yo want to increase the voltage, yo can use Evga classy Tool ( software ) to push the voltage farther








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Would be great to have the voltage and TDP limits unlocked for my EVGA GTX980 ACX 2.0 SC
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> ASIC 73.5%


Here yo go

GM204-------Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Dark.zip (138k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRT1337*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> would be great you can make me an custom BIOS for my *EVGA GTX970 ACX 2.0 SC*.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3066/evga-gtx-970-superclocked-acx-2-0
> 
> *1. Disable the boost
> 2. Increase the TDP limit
> 3. Increase the voltage
> 4. OC the memory
> 5. Custom fan curve*
> 
> *ASIC 74.9%*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HRT1337*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM204--Evga970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v ( voltage locked card ) & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Before I link my BIOS, has a custom BIOS already been released for a 960 SSC?


I cant remember.. drop the stock bios here so i can help better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionBG*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> I have some issues though...
> 
> 1. The FANs are still not spinning in the first several minutes. It appears that everything below 850rpm or 35% will not make the fans spin... I you can correct the curve to begin at 35% this will be great.
> 2. It seems that my card does not like the RAM speed that is set by the modified BIOS. Can you set it at 3600 ? Also if you can dial down the GPU to ~1450 - 1470...
> 3. There seems to be a strange drop of GPU Core voltage and GPU frequency at full load... See screenshot (the load was applied with MSI Kombustor)
> 
> a1.jpg 758k .jpg file


No problem, here yo go.. all fixed

Strix980--1455mhz-3600-fan-curve.zip 137k .zip file


Don't use Kombustor to stress the card as that one throttle any card to the stock clock/...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XcroN*
> 
> GM200-ASUS980TISTRIX.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I have the 980 TI Strix GPU (idk if it's newer or not).
> If it's possible to mod it abit to give me some boost it would be great. Maybe the voltage unlock and disable the boost for the throtteling.
> 
> My full model is GTX980TI-DC3-6GD5-GAMING
> ASIC: 81.5% (idk what's that)


Hey there

here yo go

ASUS980TISTRIX-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> I noticed there are 3 version for the 980ti acx+ sc of bios
> if there any difference?
> 84.00.41.00.90
> 84.00.32.00.94
> 84.00.36.00.90


No idea about EVGA bios's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I would like to increase the TDP limit as far as it goes and I want to increase my load voltages to 1.250 V. I want all the rest to be stock and configurable via MSI Afterburner if possible so I can set my own clocks.
> 
> Thanks,
> bb
> 
> Original.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

Original----------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core cloc 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudez*
> 
> hi Mr-Dark, can I have a modded bios for my GTX 960 strix? I hope I can push this card as far as possible. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM206.zip 137k .zip file


here yo go

Strix960-----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1468mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> My 980ti HoF will not oc above 1455mhz core. I've tried virtually everything but it's just not going above it. It's such a weak overclock for such a superior card.
> 
> I'm using a custom bios with TDP set to max of 425w, core clock boost is disabled and thermal throttle is disabled. I thought the voltage drop was hindering my overclock but it still crashes the card if it goes above 1460mhz core.
> 
> Mr dark or anyone have any suggestions? a gigabyte G1 and classified/kingpin are equal to my card yet they all smash me. heck even a reference card can out clock me. 72.1%ASIC temps never above 70'c.
> 
> any help very much appreciated.


Hello

its the silicon all time.. sometime Reference card OC much higher than custom version









The G1 / Xtreme is good card's.. normal price for premium quality


----------



## BitsandBytez

Thanks very much Mr Dark!

I`ll get that flashed and report back, cheers


----------



## Mudez

thank you very much Mr Dark, time to play with the settings


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRiSSLYi*
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Is it possible to only
> -Disable boost
> -Increase voltage
> -Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards
> -highest OC without any OC software?
> 
> I don't like overclocking the memory because of the defects that can come up with memory clock increasing.
> 
> Would be really awesome if someone can make a great BIOS out of it!
> 
> Or just do everything, I don't know whats best for my card, you know it better I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> (using evga GTX980Ti with Rajintek Morpheus with temps 55°C at load)


Here yo go

GM200--------------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1481mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Is running 1.274 volts through the GTX 980 Ti safe? My temperature is steady around 45-50 degrees Celsius.


If yo can keep it under 80c then yes its fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerakx*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark i'm try to change value by my self but it crash i'll hope you can help me.
> 
> Galaxexoc.zip 147k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM204---Galax-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi MrDark Hi all
> I stabilize my card at 1402 mhz 1.099v with your magical bioses.
> Can you, please, unlock my stock bios and make 1350 and 1.00 v please ?
> Thank s in advance.
> Big up
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/40880


Here yo go

xtremegamingstock---------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

low volt bios need too much time.. almost 15m to finish this bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark, its me again LOL, do u know how to edit bios in Hexadecimal? if yes, how do u learn it? how can i learn it? what language is it using?


Hey there

No idea about that bro









I think all request done! if i miss anyone please let me know


----------



## Guinsoona

Is asus GTX 970 turbo voltage locked like the strix?


----------



## ralphi59

Hi Mr Dark
Thank s for your time !!!!


----------



## HRT1337

Thx Dude! Works all perfect









CHEERS LOVE ^^


----------



## XcroN

Thanks Dark, Now my GPU works like a charm with no throttle


----------



## Darkgregor

Hi Mr-Dark .

Could you modified my bios ( MSI GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition ) ?
i need more :
1- Increase the TDP limit ( 150% )
2-Increase the voltage ( 1.450 )
3- Unlock the hidden voltage slider

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Could you modified my bios ( MSI GTX960 Gaming ) ?
i need more :
1- Increase the TDP limit ( 150% )
2-Increase the voltage ( 1.450 )
3- Unlock the hidden voltage slider

GM206.zip 150k .zip file


Best regards Darkgregor .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guinsoona*
> 
> Is asus GTX 970 turbo voltage locked like the strix?


Yes, all Asus 970 card's is voltage locked at 1.212v..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkgregor*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark .
> 
> Could you modified my bios ( MSI GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition ) ?
> i need more :
> 1- Increase the TDP limit ( 150% )
> 2-Increase the voltage ( 1.450 )
> 3- Unlock the hidden voltage slider
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could you modified my bios ( MSI GTX960 Gaming ) ?
> i need more :
> 1- Increase the TDP limit ( 150% )
> 2-Increase the voltage ( 1.450 )
> 3- Unlock the hidden voltage slider
> 
> GM206.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Best regards Darkgregor .


Hey there

Sure, i can help but

what about the core clock ? is 1405mhz good as start point ? on the voltage yo mean 1.250v right ? as 1.450v is nut









I'm glad to hear all bios's work without problem's.. all are most welcome


----------



## NoahNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's normal.. you ask for higher TDP only.. I think an custom bios with boost off and 1506mhz clock @1.275v will be good idea.. what yo think ?


I think we should give it a try, sorry for the late response, i was on holiday.

If you could please modify the bios I attached ( stock bios from my gpu again), with higher TDP, and higher VCore (1.275v) , and no throttling, and no boost either would be a good way to see what the limits are.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Darkgregor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, all Asus 970 card's is voltage locked at 1.212v..
> Hey there
> 
> Sure, i can help but
> 
> what about the core clock ? is 1405mhz good as start point ? on the voltage yo mean 1.250v right ? as 1.450v is nut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear all bios's work without problem's.. all are most welcome


Hi Mr-Dark

stock clock for the both bios is ok for me , i'm overclock mysefl the gpu and the memory .
i need 1.450 Vgpu on both too ( i'm under frozen water on both )

Best regards Darkgregor .


----------



## Guinsoona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, all Asus 970 card's is voltage locked at 1.212v..
> Hey there
> 
> Sure, i can help but
> 
> what about the core clock ? is 1405mhz good as start point ? on the voltage yo mean 1.250v right ? as 1.450v is nut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear all bios's work without problem's.. all are most welcome


I see that my under stress testing, my card only reaches 1.0v despite me turning up the slider in full in Afterburner. Should I just change the temperature target so the card can hit 1.212v?

Thanks for the answer.

_edit: Tried flashing a modded bios with raised temperature target, but it says "ERROR: Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM." Any idea what do I do?_


----------



## NoahNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guinsoona*
> 
> I see that my under stress testing, my card only reaches 1.0v despite me turning up the slider in full in Afterburner. Should I just change the temperature target so the card can hit 1.212v?
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> _edit: Tried flashing a modded bios with raised temperature target, but it says "ERROR: Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM." Any idea what do I do?_


I had the same issue before.

what worked in my situation was to use a different version of Nvflash.

You could try the one i attached as zip, at your own risk ofcourse.

NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.250_x64.zip 994k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoahNL*
> 
> I think we should give it a try, sorry for the late response, i was on holiday.
> 
> If you could please modify the bios I attached ( stock bios from my gpu again), with higher TDP, and higher VCore (1.275v) , and no throttling, and no boost either would be a good way to see what the limits are.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Here yo go

GM200p--------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core 1506mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkgregor*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark
> 
> stock clock for the both bios is ok for me , i'm overclock mysefl the gpu and the memory .
> i need 1.450 Vgpu on both too ( i'm under frozen water on both )
> 
> Best regards Darkgregor .


Again man 1.450v ??? or yo mean 1.24v ?

confirm the voltage so i can work on that now..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guinsoona*
> 
> I see that my under stress testing, my card only reaches 1.0v despite me turning up the slider in full in Afterburner. Should I just change the temperature target so the card can hit 1.212v?
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> _edit: Tried flashing a modded bios with raised temperature target, but it says "ERROR: Software write protection enabled, unable to erase EEPROM." Any idea what do I do?_


Drop the stock bios here so i can help.. there is no relationship between the temp limit and the voltage


----------



## Darkgregor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200p--------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core 1506mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle
> Again man 1.450v ??? or yo mean 1.24v ?
> 
> confirm the voltage so i can work on that now..
> Drop the stock bios here so i can help.. there is no relationship between the temp limit and the voltage


Hi Mr-Dark

0- i need max voltage 1.450 Vgpu on both in load ( increase myself with Nvidia Inspector ) stock idle voltage stock clock gpu and mem on both .
1- Increase the TDP limit ( 150% ) .
2-Increase the voltage ( 1.450 ) .
3- Unlock the hidden voltage slider .
On both cards .

Best regards Darkgregor .


----------



## Guinsoona

GMstock.zip 137k .zip file


Thanks Dark,

So if I can't go beyond 1.2v, is there any way at all to maximize performance? Max stable clock is at 1472mhz, any way to push it higher?


----------



## ralphi59

Me again Mr Dark
Firestrike at 1302 with 0.999v is ok !!!!
Incredible !!!!
Can you make a last bios for me with 1.05 v at 1400mhz please ??
Thanks in advance
You re the man
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/40880


----------



## eXteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eXteR*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> on my previous GTX 780 DC2, i used to undervolt it to 1.087 and 1200Mhz core. Temps where far better than stock volts.
> 
> I want to do the same with my new Gigabyte 980Ti G1 (69.5% ASIC), but i can't do it with MSI Afterburner or other software, because i can't set negative offset for voltage.
> 
> I downloaded Maxwell II Bios Tweaker, but i have no idea what i have to tune on the voltage tab to undervolt it.
> 
> Here are my findings using AB:
> 
> Stock Boost 1342Mhz @ 1.187v
> 
> Max Boost without vCore = 1501Mhz @1.187v
> 
> Max Boost with Voltage tunning = 1540 @ 1.212v
> 
> For me is not a problem to use AB for overclocking, because i always use it for OSD.
> 
> I don't know if it's possible to do this with Maxwell, stock boost is ok for me, but i want to try using about 1.1v?
> 
> 84.00.41.00.34_D_F10_0330.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> If it's possible, i want to know what i have to modify on the bios, because i understand that testing a stable undervolt could be tricky and need lots of try/error testing.
> 
> I beg for you help, to tune my bios so i can start trying to undervolt this beast.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> Gigabyte980Ti--1342mhz---1.100v.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> If yo want to change the voltage again, from the voltage table change all 1.093v value to the new value..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Hi Mr Dark, i tested the bios. Voltage is fine but dont work as i expected.

I want the same boost functionality as stock bios, but with lower voltages on all the steps.

Also i want to be able to increase the voltage using msi afterburner to a max of 1.24
With the bios you made, i cant move the voltage slider.

Also de power limit seems to work wrong, because is on 100% max and i cant increase it.

It is possible to do it?

Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deimosian

Mr-Dark, if I could trouble you for a BIOS for my Titan X, it seems all of the ones in the Titan X owners thread are "old" Titan X BIOSes and are incompatible with my Titan X. Old BIOSes have a 221k uncompressed file size and new ones have a 217k uncompressed size. I was wondering if you could take one of them and the new BIOS file I'm using now and make some magic happen, or better yet if the main, popular BIOSes in the Titan X owner's thread could be converted and a set of new variants of them posted.

The BIOS I was most interested in was Sheyster's 1.281v Ultimate.

Thanks!

GM200_new.zip 147k .zip file


GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## OrionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> ...
> No problem, here yo go.. all fixed
> 
> Strix980--1455mhz-3600-fan-curve.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Don't use Kombustor to stress the card as that one throttle any card to the stock clock/..
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## NoahNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200p--------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> .


uploaded the bios, restarted my system, just ran one firststrike session to see if it would endure that.
worked out, so now im up to the heaven benchmark.















Kept the fan on the pcb on 50%, upped it to 60% later on, fan on my rad was constant at 1000rpm.

The gpu core maxed @ 60 degrees celsius, I really hope the vrm parts underneath the heatsink will keep up with the heat at 50%/60% fan speed.
Any advice on hybrid kits and the vrm and metalplate? at what fan speed should I try to set the pcb fan so the vrm wont burn up? is 60% enough?

thnx Mr. Dark.

I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoahNL*
> 
> Any advice on hybrid kits and the vrm and metalplate? at what fan speed should I try to set the pcb fan so the vrm wont burn up? is 60% enough?


I'd say turn it up as loud as you can tolerate.


----------



## NoahNL

Fellow clockers,

I think I've hit the limit of my card, anything above 1512mhz on the core (even 1 mhz) will result in a faillure somewhere in firestrike/Heaven, i've had 5 loops firestrike and 5 loops of heaven.
So far im pretty astonished how easy these cards can be overclocked.

My stable OC settings for now are:

Gpu core: 1512 mhz - No boost.
Mem clock: 4000 ( can go higher on this one, dont know if it will be worth it)
Max gpu temp under load: 61 degrees celsius.
Max TDP: 425 watt - Max load i've seen with afterburner/Gpu-Z is 83%, which would mean its drawing around 350 watt if Im right?
Gpu Voltage: 1.274
Asic Quality: 64,1%

I've got a dell 2515H on which im gaming/benching on a resolution of 2560x1440, the second screen is a samsung S27D590P which is running on 1920x1080.





A 50% overclock on a gpu core with a semi lc cooling solution and a bios mod is pretty impressive. (thanks Mr. Dark).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkgregor*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark
> 
> 0- i need max voltage 1.450 Vgpu on both in load ( increase myself with Nvidia Inspector ) stock idle voltage stock clock gpu and mem on both .
> 1- Increase the TDP limit ( 150% ) .
> 2-Increase the voltage ( 1.450 ) .
> 3- Unlock the hidden voltage slider .
> On both cards .
> 
> Best regards Darkgregor .


Bro, the stock voltage is 1.20v while we can push to 1.30v.. you're asking for 1.450v which killer for any Maxwell card..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guinsoona*
> 
> GMstock.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks Dark,
> 
> So if I can't go beyond 1.2v, is there any way at all to maximize performance? Max stable clock is at 1472mhz, any way to push it higher?


Sure, here yo go

GMstock----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Me again Mr Dark
> Firestrike at 1302 with 0.999v is ok !!!!
> Incredible !!!!
> Can you make a last bios for me with 1.05 v at 1400mhz please ??
> Thanks in advance
> You re the man
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/40880


Hey there

here yo goo

xtremegaming--1405--1.05v.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXteR*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark, i tested the bios. Voltage is fine but dont work as i expected.
> 
> I want the same boost functionality as stock bios, but with lower voltages on all the steps.
> 
> Also i want to be able to increase the voltage using msi afterburner to a max of 1.24
> With the bios you made, i cant move the voltage slider.
> 
> Also de power limit seems to work wrong, because is on 100% max and i cant increase it.
> 
> It is possible to do it?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


Hello

that's not possible.. t disable the boost we need to lock the voltage at one value.. also for the power limit just leave that at 100% as that equal to 150% at stock bios..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> Mr-Dark, if I could trouble you for a BIOS for my Titan X, it seems all of the ones in the Titan X owners thread are "old" Titan X BIOSes and are incompatible with my Titan X. Old BIOSes have a 221k uncompressed file size and new ones have a 217k uncompressed size. I was wondering if you could take one of them and the new BIOS file I'm using now and make some magic happen, or better yet if the main, popular BIOSes in the Titan X owner's thread could be converted and a set of new variants of them posted.
> 
> The BIOS I was most interested in was Sheyster's 1.281v Ultimate.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GM200_new.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv.zip 150k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM200_new--Titan-X---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle..

the bios need Zero tweak at all.. just flash and make sure its stable at the above setting them yo can push farther








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoahNL*
> 
> uploaded the bios, restarted my system, just ran one firststrike session to see if it would endure that.
> worked out, so now im up to the heaven benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kept the fan on the pcb on 50%, upped it to 60% later on, fan on my rad was constant at 1000rpm.
> 
> The gpu core maxed @ 60 degrees celsius, I really hope the vrm parts underneath the heatsink will keep up with the heat at 50%/60% fan speed.
> Any advice on hybrid kits and the vrm and metalplate? at what fan speed should I try to set the pcb fan so the vrm wont burn up? is 60% enough?
> 
> thnx Mr. Dark.
> 
> I'll let you know how it works out.


Glad to hear its work for yo..

for the Vrm fan even 50% is fine... the whole cooler work as heatsink to keep the vrm nice and cold








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoahNL*
> 
> Fellow clockers,
> 
> I think I've hit the limit of my card, anything above 1512mhz on the core (even 1 mhz) will result in a faillure somewhere in firestrike/Heaven, i've had 5 loops firestrike and 5 loops of heaven.
> So far im pretty astonished how easy these cards can be overclocked.
> 
> My stable OC settings for now are:
> 
> Gpu core: 1512 mhz - No boost.
> Mem clock: 4000 ( can go higher on this one, dont know if it will be worth it)
> Max gpu temp under load: 61 degrees celsius.
> Max TDP: 425 watt - Max load i've seen with afterburner/Gpu-Z is 83%, which would mean its drawing around 350 watt if Im right?
> Gpu Voltage: 1.274
> Asic Quality: 64,1%
> 
> I've got a dell 2515H on which im gaming/benching on a resolution of 2560x1440, the second screen is a samsung S27D590P which is running on 1920x1080.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 50% overclock on a gpu core with a semi lc cooling solution and a bios mod is pretty impressive. (thanks Mr. Dark).


Sound good honestly.. 1506/8000 is very nice on such a card..

for the real power usage, yes.. its 83% * 425W


----------



## Darkgregor

Hi Mr-Dark

I'm following your advice

1- put the max safe voltage on both
2- unlock the tdp to 150%
3- Unlock the hidden voltage slider .

for the both

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


GM206.zip 150k .zip file


Best regards .


----------



## fat4l

So guys how does it look like with Asus Strix 980Ti OC version ?
I see some ppl are reporting that all voltage regulations/mods depend on stock bios and that the bios verions are not compatible with each other.
So can the voltage be modded ?

If not, what else can be modded to get the max out of the card under watercooling.
Any hardware mods ?

Thanks









Edit://
Has any strix 980Ti owner tried this tool ?

http://www.mediafire.com/download/43v94e93d5y6vua/980Strix.rar
Quote:


> "1. Input settings in GPU Twek, Monitor disabled.
> 2. In Testini input same voltage as in GPU Tweak with 6 digits, close Testini.
> 3. Click Modify_GM204.exe cmd will open for a second.
> 4. Open Monitoring voila you have your desired voltage. Thats what I get. "


[


----------



## killerakx

Thank you Mr-Dark. Awesome bios get lower max temp and stable performance.


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Original----------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core cloc 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.25v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> here yo go


Hey, I was comaparing your BIOS to my own BIOS and your's seems to have some extra voltage sliders. What are those for? And is it safe to just flash this BIOS to my card?

Thanks again


----------



## nvidiauser122

hey there, I'm new to the site and sort of a noob when it comes to this stuff. I've ran into some sort of power limit issue on my EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX2.0.
I'm not sure if I should RMA the card or not because even without overclocking or raising power limit slider, GPU-Z is still reporting power throttling at stock.
when overclocking to 1440mhz core 3801mem (76 asic) is stable but suffers from the throttling at 106% power, even though the slider says 110% on msi afterburner.
The card is stable and only loses 15-20mhz when throttling and that's only under max load, I don't see the throttling when let's say i'm playing in 1080p because it isn't pushing the card to that 106%.
I saved my Bios but i don't have the option to archive on windows 10 for some reason but it does give me the option to send it to a zip folder, the file does go from 203kb to 150kb when doing so which i'm not sure if it's acceptable

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## vanasfield

Hello Mr. Dark









I was wondering if you would be able to help me out with a stability issue I am having with Firestrike. I am using a custom BIOS, I believe it has the 150% power, 1.274 voltage, non boost mod. It is set to 1506 core and in games I am able to push it to 1580+ without artifacts but if I try to run Firestrike even at the 1506 core Firestrike will crash. Could you take a look at my BIOS, perhaps I did something wrong. By the way I do have an agresive fan curve and temps rarely hit 65.

Gigabyte 980ti Xtreme

Thank you for any help you may be able to provide me with,

Mike

GM200oc.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## zipzop

Hi Mr Dark, do you have something on tap that would suit my EVGA gtx 970 SC? I think, mostly I'd like to remove the boost clocks, possible raise voltage and power limit. I dont trust myself enough to do it myself









GM204stockBIOS.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkgregor*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark
> 
> I'm following your advice
> 
> 1- put the max safe voltage on both
> 2- unlock the tdp to 150%
> 3- Unlock the hidden voltage slider .
> 
> for the both
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM206.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Best regards .


Hey there

here yo go

Gm200-GM206------Dark.zip 302k .zip file


Dark.zip (302k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & TDP up to 150% & Boost off & No throttle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So guys how does it look like with Asus Strix 980Ti OC version ?
> I see some ppl are reporting that all voltage regulations/mods depend on stock bios and that the bios verions are not compatible with each other.
> So can the voltage be modded ?
> 
> If not, what else can be modded to get the max out of the card under watercooling.
> Any hardware mods ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit://
> Has any strix 980Ti owner tried this tool ?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/43v94e93d5y6vua/980Strix.rar
> [


Hello

It depend on the stock bios.. old card's as unlocked.. but now all Strix card's is voltage locked at 1.212v.. Asus lock the voltage as the Strix cooler barely enough at the stock volt









and no, if your card is the locked one yo can't flash unlocked bios to push the voltage since the volt limit from the VRM








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerakx*
> 
> Thank you Mr-Dark. Awesome bios get lower max temp and stable performance.


Glad to hear that bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Hey, I was comaparing your BIOS to my own BIOS and your's seems to have some extra voltage sliders. What are those for? And is it safe to just flash this BIOS to my card?
> 
> Thanks again


We unlock them from Kepler bios twekaer







don't worry just flash it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiauser122*
> 
> hey there, I'm new to the site and sort of a noob when it comes to this stuff. I've ran into some sort of power limit issue on my EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX2.0.
> I'm not sure if I should RMA the card or not because even without overclocking or raising power limit slider, GPU-Z is still reporting power throttling at stock.
> when overclocking to 1440mhz core 3801mem (76 asic) is stable but suffers from the throttling at 106% power, even though the slider says 110% on msi afterburner.
> The card is stable and only loses 15-20mhz when throttling and that's only under max load, I don't see the throttling when let's say i'm playing in 1080p because it isn't pushing the card to that 106%.
> I saved my Bios but i don't have the option to archive on windows 10 for some reason but it does give me the option to send it to a zip folder, the file does go from 203kb to 150kb when doing so which i'm not sure if it's acceptable
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Its fine, no need to RMA.. the stock bios is a big limit for GM200 chip... give this a try

GM200----TDP.zip 152k .zip file


Just leave the power limit and 100% and let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would be able to help me out with a stability issue I am having with Firestrike. I am using a custom BIOS, I believe it has the 150% power, 1.274 voltage, non boost mod. It is set to 1506 core and in games I am able to push it to 1580+ without artifacts but if I try to run Firestrike even at the 1506 core Firestrike will crash. Could you take a look at my BIOS, perhaps I did something wrong. By the way I do have an agresive fan curve and temps rarely hit 65.
> 
> Gigabyte 980ti Xtreme
> 
> Thank you for any help you may be able to provide me with,
> 
> Mike
> 
> GM200oc.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

Honestly, that bios match my custom bios for GM200 card's.. from where yo get that one ?









I don't see anything strange there.. but to make sure its not bios problem.. try Firestrike at 1450mhz ? ( use negative offset from MSI AB ).. if pass then its not bios problem..

also which game is that ? maybe the game yo try to play at 1580mhz not heavy on the gpu ? Try Witcher 3 & GTA V & Far Cry 4.. the latest is the best for any OC'd gpu








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark, do you have something on tap that would suit my EVGA gtx 970 SC? I think, mostly I'd like to remove the boost clocks, possible raise voltage and power limit. I dont trust myself enough to do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204stockBIOS.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

Give this a try

GM204---------------------Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1430mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting, then yo yo can push it farther from any OC software


----------



## vanasfield

Quote:


> Honestly, that bios match my custom bios for GM200 card's.. from where yo get that one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything strange there.. but to make sure its not bios problem.. try Firestrike at 1450mhz ? ( use negative offset from MSI AB ).. if pass then its not bios problem..
> 
> also which game is that ? maybe the game yo try to play at 1580mhz not heavy on the gpu ? Try Witcher 3 & GTA V & Far Cry 4.. the latest is the best for any OC'd gpu


Thanks for the quick reply









Oh, it might be one of yours... I am running 1580 on GTA V and The Division with great results, I will try to downclock and run Firestrike @ 1450.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it might be one of yours... I am running 1580 on GTA V and The Division with great results, I will try to downclock and run Firestrike @ 1450.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Mike


No problem bro









Let me know how yo go..


----------



## vanasfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how yo go..


Did not make it through the Firestrike demo, screen turned black and all I heard was a buzzing noise, had to hard reset. Temps were good, could it be that the voltage is too high?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Did not make it through the Firestrike demo, screen turned black and all I heard was a buzzing noise, had to hard reset. Temps were good, could it be that the voltage is too high?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


At 1450mhz ? if yes try 1400mhz.. something wrong there..

your cpu at stock or OC'd ?


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> Give this a try
> 
> GM204---------------------Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting, then yo yo can push it farther from any OC software


Thank you, last night I found a similar BIOS a few pages back for the same card and copied pretty much all the values over to try it myself. Only difference I see here is the TDP base clock is 1430mhz instead of 1506mhz......my only question is, if you have the card rated for 320,000mW(320W) TDP, how can the 2x 6 pin connectors (2x 75w = 150w) + PCI-e slot (75W) supply enough for 320W? Maybe there is another factor I'm not aware of or it's just for the headroom?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Thank you, last night I found a similar BIOS a few pages back for the same card and copied pretty much all the values over to try it myself. Only difference I see here is the TDP base clock is 1430mhz instead of 1506mhz......my only question is, if you have the card rated for 320,000mW(320W) TDP, how can the 2x 6 pin connectors (2x 75w = 150w) + PCI-e slot (75W) supply enough for 320W? Maybe there is another factor I'm not aware of or it's just for the headroom?


As your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, i just leave the core at 1430mhz to avoid problem's... once yo flash it so yo can push farther if the chip capable









for the TDP, each 6 pin can push more than 75w... up to 150w is fine.. so yo have 2*125W + 75W (from PCI-E).. in total 325W


----------



## Nonamedota

no custom bios yet for the 1080s ?


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonamedota*
> 
> no custom bios yet for the 1080s ?


Even if there was, it wouldn't be here in the 900 series thread...


----------



## Nonamedota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> Even if there was, it wouldn't be here in the 900 series thread...


I know but since he mods bios maybe he had some news on it


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonamedota*
> 
> I know but since he mods bios maybe he had some news on it


There would first need to be a modding tool for the new chips. So it looks like it will still be some time before the mods start coming in. In the future, I'd advise searching for "GTX 1080 BIOS mods". That should help get you to some threads that can help keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## vanasfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> At 1450mhz ? if yes try 1400mhz.. something wrong there..
> 
> your cpu at stock or OC'd ?


Yup, even tried it with stock BIOS so it must be something else thats bugging up. Just played GTV V @ 1597, no artifacts or crashes. I will just keep it a mystery for now and just enjoy the game. Thanks









Mike


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Hey Mr Dark I got a second 970 it's the EVGA SSC ver. anyway pics with stats you got my other one at 1502 or something like that and I usually clock it to 1520 or something and you made a bios I haven't flashed on it yet anyway.... I would like you to work your magic on this one

GTX970SSCStock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## bubs

Hey i would love a decent OC.THanks for all the work you do

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


ASIC is 63.8

please let me know if you need more info


----------



## MalphaS

Hey Dark .. im a starter in gpu oc so il let u do the job for now if all go right i might get another gpu to make it sli ..who knows







we talk more after first run lets se how u can help me xD

my bios

default.zip 152k .zip file


i need all what u can offer bro.








my gpu is GTX MSI 980 TI LIGHTNING
my ASIC Quality 69.7%
if u need more info tell me .

+1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
+2-Increase the TDP limit
+3-Increase the voltage
+4-OC the memory
+5- Custom fan curve
+6-highest OC without any OC software!
+7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!

ty mate and gl w8 ur replay asap <3


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonamedota*
> 
> no custom bios yet for the 1080s ?


Still nothing.. Pascal bios tweaker not here yet









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Yup, even tried it with stock BIOS so it must be something else thats bugging up. Just played GTV V @ 1597, no artifacts or crashes. I will just keep it a mystery for now and just enjoy the game. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Make sure its not your cpu crash on yo ? 1597mhz in game should finish Firestrike easy...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark I got a second 970 it's the EVGA SSC ver. anyway pics with stats you got my other one at 1502 or something like that and I usually clock it to 1520 or something and you made a bios I haven't flashed on it yet anyway.... I would like you to work your magic on this one
> 
> GTX970SSCStock.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GTX970SSC------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

this card is the SSC while the first one SC right ? are yo sure SLI work just fine ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> Hey i would love a decent OC.THanks for all the work you do
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> ASIC is 63.8
> 
> please let me know if you need more info


Hello there

here yo go

GM200------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalphaS*
> 
> Hey Dark .. im a starter in gpu oc so il let u do the job for now if all go right i might get another gpu to make it sli ..who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we talk more after first run lets se how u can help me xD
> 
> my bios
> 
> default.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> i need all what u can offer bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gpu is GTX MSI 980 TI LIGHTNING
> my ASIC Quality 69.7%
> if u need more info tell me .
> 
> +1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> +2-Increase the TDP limit
> +3-Increase the voltage
> +4-OC the memory
> +5- Custom fan curve
> +6-highest OC without any OC software!
> +7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
> 
> ty mate and gl w8 ur replay asap <3


Hey there

here yo go

default----Lighting.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle..

to push the voltage farther yo need the latest MSI AB beta version.. that support your card so yo can push it farther


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Thanks Mr Dark. No SLI does not work fine normally but I found a driver mod that allowed me to enable it and it works really well. it's called DifferentSLIAuto


----------



## Razor509

Hello Mr-Dark!









Can you help me with removing restrictions from my BIOS? I have MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G Golden Edition. Below I attached my BIOS and screenshot from GPU-Z.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file




+1- Disable the boost (to avoid throttle at 67c)
+2- Increase the TDP limit
+3- Increase the voltage
+4- OC the memory
+5- Custom fan curve
+6- Highest OC without any OC software!
+7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> As your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, i just leave the core at 1430mhz to avoid problem's... once yo flash it so yo can push farther if the chip capable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the TDP, each 6 pin can push more than 75w... up to 150w is fine.. so yo have 2*125W + 75W (from PCI-E).. in total 325W


I see now, the card is hardware limited 1212mv by the VRM or something?? Wow EVGA seems like cheap junk compared my MSI gtx 960....shroud sucks and the fans are loud! It is throttling with "Perfcap Reason: Pwr" in GPU-Z... must not have enough voltage because it is certainly rated for enough power now. Are you aware of any way to bypass the hardware limitation of 1.212v


----------



## bubs

and in case i try to sell my card and want it to be on stock bios can i flash the bios i gave you using the same method?

Thanks

the oc is crashing on the 3dmark stress test so i am trying to revert back for the time being

i am getting this error

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page

BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed

ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.


----------



## coolcorey1

Use a non-modified version of nvflash. you can get it from techpowerup.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Hey so with the rig I have listed now running TWO GTX970s @ 1520/4000 + CPU @ 4.3 w/ 1.39v is my Corsair TX750 enough? considering each card has the potential to pull 300+ watts.... or is that not how it works with PSU loads?


----------



## kristoferen

Hello! Been following this thread for a while and decided it is finally time to actually dip my toes in









I have a (Gigabyte) 980 Ti Reference card w/ the EVGA Hybrid AIO. GPU Core stays <50C during 3DMark, Furmark, and GTA5 bench at 4k, so core temp isn't an issue. I've left the reference fan at 50% speed to help cool the VRMs (enough?)

I'd like to keep using MSI Afterburner for all of my OC stuff, so I don't want to change clocks or fan curves in BIOS.

What I'd like to do is raise the TDP to 300w. (PCI-e Lane plus 1x6-pin and 1x8-pin should total 300w power, with the stock TDP of 250+10% that sets the card at 275w max. Is there any reason I shouldn't bump that up to 300w? My PSU can absolutely handle it.)

I'd also like to raise the maximum voltage by a little bit. Right now, with +87mV in MSI Afterburner, the card caps out at 1.23v. I'm thinking 1.25v might be a good balance of allowing a bit more OC, yet still staying on the safe side. (Thoughts?)

I'm open to any other thoughts/suggestions here.

Last 3dMark: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12519618 (20,459 Graphics Score. Mem Clock: 7660MHz / Core Clock: 1440MHz, voltage limited.)

Many thanks!









Attached untouched reference vBIOS:

Gigabyte-ref-GM200-original.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## deegzor

Yohou guys!

Gonna start my post with some performance data about gtx 1070: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8802396 <.-- here.

Sold my old gtx 970 and got myself Msi gtx 1070 Fe, i guess i was kinda lucky since they only had 8 pieces in whole finland







After my testing i would hafto tell you some bad news, while this awesome card provides about 30 to 40% performance gap compared to 970 its still not enought to play newest games @60fps, 4k with full graphics even if you turn off anti aliasing.. It will run 30-45fps though.

Can't wait for the pascal bios tweaker to see what potential this card really holds maybe i will be able to hit min 50fps on games with full 4k graphics and just turn down my monitor to 50hz for smoothness. It would need 2 of these to run 4k @60 fps.

Also i have one concern about power input to this card, it only has 1x8pin connector and so does most ot the aftermarket versions too (msi twin frozer has 1x8pin 1x 6pin). Now the tdp is set to 150W and it seems to be number 1 concern limiting the cards performance. Would this 1 connector be enough to raise tdp for example 250w?

Also i ordered artic coolings liquiq closed loop solution, so temps won't be limiting the overclock.

What are your thoughts about gtx 1xxx series?

What are the key limiting factors for overclockin, for example is the hard mod for removing tdp necessary or should you be able to remove the limit from bios tweaker? Is the Fe edition voltage locked from vrm or are all the cards?


----------



## microtech

Hey Mr Dark,

Can you please increase the voltage on this custom bios you helped me with on my 980TI Strix? For some reason my machine has been locking up lately in the middle of gaming. Just complete hard lock with little yellow square boxes all over the screen. I thought it was my motherboard and or CPU at first so I built a whole different system, new everything include memory, cpu, mobo, and it has also locked up. The only thing they had in common was this Strix 980TI.

So I wonder if maybe increasing the voltage a bit would help this? You made me a 1506 core clock with 1268.8 mV where this 1443 one is 1243.8.

So I think if maybe we cranked up this 1443 voltage to be 1268.8 it would be more stable?

Please adjust this voltage up to 1268.8 when you get a moment:

980TiStrix-------1443.zip 153k .zip file


1443.zip (153k. zip file)


----------



## Tristanguy1224

That's your vram I believe not sure what you can do about that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> Can you please increase the voltage on this custom bios you helped me with on my 980TI Strix? For some reason my machine has been locking up lately in the middle of gaming. Just complete hard lock with little yellow square boxes all over the screen. I thought it was my motherboard and or CPU at first so I built a whole different system, new everything include memory, cpu, mobo, and it has also locked up. The only thing they had in common was this Strix 980TI.
> 
> So I wonder if maybe increasing the voltage a bit would help this? You made me a 1506 core clock with 1268.8 mV where this 1443 one is 1243.8.
> 
> So I think if maybe we cranked up this 1443 voltage to be 1268.8 it would be more stable?
> 
> Please adjust this voltage up to 1268.8 when you get a moment:
> 
> 980TiStrix-------1443.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1443.zip (153k. zip file)


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> That's your vram not sure what you can do about that


Hrmm I've tried multiple systems with all different memory. Even this system with a new motherboard, I have three sets of DDR4 and all three do it, whether overclocked or not on memory.

I've pretty much narrowed it down to having to be something on the video card.

I'm flashing back to stock bios now and seeing if it still happens... I'm betting it won't though.

EDIT - Oh wait you said V RAM... so you think it's the memory on the card video card? I do have that clocked up too, maybe that is what it is? It has been fine for like a year or so though at this overclock, I thought maybe it just was needing more voltage.

I'll try the memory lower..


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Lol yeah I've done the same thing. But boxes are almost always memory in my experience. You might lower the memory to stock or at least lower than your current oc and you may find you can get higher core


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Thanks Mr Dark. No SLI does not work fine normally but I found a driver mod that allowed me to enable it and it works really well. it's called DifferentSLIAuto


Glad to hear that, but yo can Contact Evga and they will replace one of them for yo at no additional cost as that Evga problem









Evga is the Best when it come to RMA and fixing problem's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor509*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help me with removing restrictions from my BIOS? I have MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G Golden Edition. Below I attached my BIOS and screenshot from GPU-Z.
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1- Disable the boost (to avoid throttle at 67c)
> +2- Increase the TDP limit
> +3- Increase the voltage
> +4- OC the memory
> +5- Custom fan curve
> +6- Highest OC without any OC software!
> +7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hello bro

here yo go

GM200---MSI-------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & a little aggressive fan curve..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> I see now, the card is hardware limited 1212mv by the VRM or something?? Wow EVGA seems like cheap junk compared my MSI gtx 960....shroud sucks and the fans are loud! It is throttling with "Perfcap Reason: Pwr" in GPU-Z... must not have enough voltage because it is certainly rated for enough power now. Are you aware of any way to bypass the hardware limitation of 1.212v


I think there is Misunderstanding here..

drop the stock bios here again so i can check the voltage limit ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> and in case i try to sell my card and want it to be on stock bios can i flash the bios i gave you using the same method?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> the oc is crashing on the 3dmark stress test so i am trying to revert back for the time being
> 
> i am getting this error
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> 
> BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed
> 
> ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.


Hello

For sure yo can flash the stock bios anytime.. to fix the problem use this Nvflash

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Hey so with the rig I have listed now running TWO GTX970s @ 1520/4000 + CPU @ 4.3 w/ 1.39v is my Corsair TX750 enough? considering each card has the potential to pull 300+ watts.... or is that not how it works with PSU loads?


Hello

your psu at the limit... the FX 8 core use to much power.. anew psu is good idea so yo can push as yo like.. 850W Gold one or 1k is good idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Hello! Been following this thread for a while and decided it is finally time to actually dip my toes in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a (Gigabyte) 980 Ti Reference card w/ the EVGA Hybrid AIO. GPU Core stays <50C during 3DMark, Furmark, and GTA5 bench at 4k, so core temp isn't an issue. I've left the reference fan at 50% speed to help cool the VRMs (enough?)
> 
> I'd like to keep using MSI Afterburner for all of my OC stuff, so I don't want to change clocks or fan curves in BIOS.
> 
> What I'd like to do is raise the TDP to 300w. (PCI-e Lane plus 1x6-pin and 1x8-pin should total 300w power, with the stock TDP of 250+10% that sets the card at 275w max. Is there any reason I shouldn't bump that up to 300w? My PSU can absolutely handle it.)
> 
> I'd also like to raise the maximum voltage by a little bit. Right now, with +87mV in MSI Afterburner, the card caps out at 1.23v. I'm thinking 1.25v might be a good balance of allowing a bit more OC, yet still staying on the safe side. (Thoughts?)
> 
> I'm open to any other thoughts/suggestions here.
> 
> Last 3dMark: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12519618 (20,459 Graphics Score. Mem Clock: 7660MHz / Core Clock: 1440MHz, voltage limited.)
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached untouched reference vBIOS:
> 
> Gigabyte-ref-GM200-original.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

300W TDP is big limit for 980 Ti.. we set 420W at 100% slider so no need to tweak at all and yo can push as yo like.. for the voltage to push that over 1.24v we need to Disable the boost and set the clock to specific point..

for the blower fan, yes 50% is fine... we can do 1405mhz core clock / 7660mhz memory / 1.250v / 420W TDP limit / Boost off.. what yo think ?

let me know so i can help yo









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Yohou guys!
> 
> Gonna start my post with some performance data about gtx 1070: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8802396 <.-- here.
> 
> Sold my old gtx 970 and got myself Msi gtx 1070 Fe, i guess i was kinda lucky since they only had 8 pieces in whole finland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my testing i would hafto tell you some bad news, while this awesome card provides about 30 to 40% performance gap compared to 970 its still not enought to play newest games @60fps, 4k with full graphics even if you turn off anti aliasing.. It will run 30-45fps though.
> 
> Can't wait for the pascal bios tweaker to see what potential this card really holds maybe i will be able to hit min 50fps on games with full 4k graphics and just turn down my monitor to 50hz for smoothness. It would need 2 of these to run 4k @60 fps.
> 
> Also i have one concern about power input to this card, it only has 1x8pin connector and so does most ot the aftermarket versions too (msi twin frozer has 1x8pin 1x 6pin). Now the tdp is set to 150W and it seems to be number 1 concern limiting the cards performance. Would this 1 connector be enough to raise tdp for example 250w?
> 
> Also i ordered artic coolings liquiq closed loop solution, so temps won't be limiting the overclock.
> 
> What are your thoughts about gtx 1xxx series?
> 
> What are the key limiting factors for overclockin, for example is the hard mod for removing tdp necessary or should you be able to remove the limit from bios tweaker? Is the Fe edition voltage locked from vrm or are all the cards?


Hello

Nice graphic score.. almost like 980 Ti @1450mhz.. and for sure not enough for 4K games..









when it come to push the power limit, we can push the 8 Pin to 225W (if the psu good ) and the PCI-E can push 75W so the total 300W... that's around 200% over the stock









the big problem with Pascal is the voltage scale.. as yo know the stock voltage is 1.075v.. while push +50mv improve the OC ability by 20 to 40mhz.. so its worse that MAxwell on the voltage scale








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> Can you please increase the voltage on this custom bios you helped me with on my 980TI Strix? For some reason my machine has been locking up lately in the middle of gaming. Just complete hard lock with little yellow square boxes all over the screen. I thought it was my motherboard and or CPU at first so I built a whole different system, new everything include memory, cpu, mobo, and it has also locked up. The only thing they had in common was this Strix 980TI.
> 
> So I wonder if maybe increasing the voltage a bit would help this? You made me a 1506 core clock with 1268.8 mV where this 1443 one is 1243.8.
> 
> So I think if maybe we cranked up this 1443 voltage to be 1268.8 it would be more stable?
> 
> Please adjust this voltage up to 1268.8 when you get a moment:
> 
> 980TiStrix-------1443.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1443.zip (153k. zip file)


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

980TiStrix-------------1.268v.zip 153k .zip file


1.268v.zip (153k. zip file)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> That's your vram I believe not sure what you can do about that


Hello

Not all Strix card's is voltage locked, some of them Unlocked and that one of them


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> I think there is Misunderstanding here..
> 
> drop the stock bios here again so i can check the voltage limit ?


Stock BIOS

GM204stockBIOS.zip 136k .zip file


Tried myself to raise voltage past 1.212v, using your algorithm there. But did not ever see voltages exceed 1.212v if I tried


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> 980TiStrix-------------1.268v.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.268v.zip (153k. zip file)
> Hello
> 
> Not all Strix card's is voltage locked, some of them Unlocked and that one of them


Oh wow thank you so much good sir! So you do think it may help to have some extra voltage even if it is the VRAM causing the issue? I wonder if just to be safe I should ask for a bios with the memory turned down from the 4000 to like 3800, what do you think good sir? I will try it now with the higher voltage but the square box lockups are random. Sometimes 10 minutes in, sometimes 2 hours.

Thanks for everything!


----------



## kristoferen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 300W TDP is big limit for 980 Ti.. we set 420W at 100% slider so no need to tweak at all and yo can push as yo like.. for the voltage to push that over 1.24v we need to Disable the boost and set the clock to specific point..
> 
> for the blower fan, yes 50% is fine... we can do 1405mhz core clock / 7660mhz memory / 1.250v / 420W TDP limit / Boost off.. what yo think ?
> 
> let me know so i can help yo


If you disable Boost, do I have to specify clock in vBIOS or can I still have it at stock (1000) and then just up to to what I want (1400-1500 somewhere) in MSI Afterburner? Can you just raise the maximum vcore voltage allowed (again, so I can adjust in AB), or do you have to set it at a specific voltage?

Also, will the card still downclock/downvolt during idle w/ your modified vBIOS?

Your help & effort is much appreciated!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Stock BIOS
> 
> GM204stockBIOS.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Tried myself to raise voltage past 1.212v, using your algorithm there. But did not ever see voltages exceed 1.212v if I tried


Oh, its voltage locked at 1.212v









Evga lock the voltage on that model as they think its basic version for the 970...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Oh wow thank you so much good sir! So you do think it may help to have some extra voltage even if it is the VRAM causing the issue? I wonder if just to be safe I should ask for a bios with the memory turned down from the 4000 to like 3800, what do you think good sir? I will try it now with the higher voltage but the square box lockups are random. Sometimes 10 minutes in, sometimes 2 hours.
> 
> Thanks for everything!


Hello

If the Vram Oc the problem, it will not hardlock or crash on yo.. the Vram Artifact or give yo one color when Unstable.. the core is the reason for the crash after 1h or 2h as yo say..

how your temp ? as i know the Strix cooler is garbage









Quote:


> If you disable Boost, do I have to specify clock in vBIOS or can I still have it at stock (1000) and then just up to to what I want (1400-1500 somewhere) in MSI Afterburner? Can you just raise the maximum vcore voltage allowed (again, so I can adjust in AB), or do you have to set it at a specific voltage?
> 
> Also, will the card still downclock/downvolt during idle w/ your modified vBIOS?
> 
> Your help & effort is much appreciated! smile.gif


Hello

Yes, the lowest clock we can use from the bios is 1280mhz... and we can use 1.250v with that so yo can push as yo want..

and yes the card still down the clock/volt in IDLE just fine..


----------



## kristoferen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, the lowest clock we can use from the bios is 1280mhz... and we can use 1.250v with that so yo can push as yo want..
> 
> and yes the card still down the clock/volt in IDLE just fine..


OK, I think I understand. Sounds all good then. Lets give it a shot!


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If the Vram Oc the problem, it will not hardlock or crash on yo.. the Vram Artifact or give yo one color when Unstable.. the core is the reason for the crash after 1h or 2h as yo say..
> 
> how your temp ? as i know the Strix cooler is garbage


So you think the core was getting unstable, I see, and the increased voltage should definitely help that right?

The temperatures go up to about 75C but that is because I use my custom fan curve (you warned me about this a long time ago and I made sure to have an aggressive curve).

But the other day somehow the MSI software didn't start and I was gaming for only like 5 minutes, then I noticed my temperatures we are like 88C and the fans were barely at like 60%. Sure enough a few moments later the whole screen went black. I was able to close out the game, then figured out the MSI software wasn't launched. Launched it and it was back to the regular mid to low 70C's.

But I did worry that somehow hurt the card haha, although the lockups have been happening before that.

So I think this increased voltage will help, I just gamed for those 15 minutes since you posted this and it's running great. Hoping it stays that way! Maybe I'll ditch this card and get a different one.

If you were going to buy a 980 Ti right now which one would you get? Maybe I'll grab one and sell this!


----------



## deegzor

So all gtx 1xxx series cards are voltage locked? :O


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> So all gtx 1xxx series cards are voltage locked? :O


You'd likely get better info from a thread that's talking about the 10 series GPUs....


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You'd likely get better info from a thread that's talking about the 10 series GPUs....


Naah.. i trust in Mr. Darks expertise


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Naah.. i trust in Mr. Darks expertise


Understandable, but unless MrDark got a 1070/1080, what expertise are you trying to tap into? Expertise comes from experience....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> OK, I think I understand. Sounds all good then. Lets give it a shot!


Sure, here yo go

Gigabyte-ref-GM200----Darkl.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1304mhz & 7660mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

I set the core clock at 1304mhz as 1280mhz is Ugly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> So you think the core was getting unstable, I see, and the increased voltage should definitely help that right?
> 
> The temperatures go up to about 75C but that is because I use my custom fan curve (you warned me about this a long time ago and I made sure to have an aggressive curve).
> 
> But the other day somehow the MSI software didn't start and I was gaming for only like 5 minutes, then I noticed my temperatures we are like 88C and the fans were barely at like 60%. Sure enough a few moments later the whole screen went black. I was able to close out the game, then figured out the MSI software wasn't launched. Launched it and it was back to the regular mid to low 70C's.
> 
> But I did worry that somehow hurt the card haha, although the lockups have been happening before that.
> 
> So I think this increased voltage will help, I just gamed for those 15 minutes since you posted this and it's running great. Hoping it stays that way! Maybe I'll ditch this card and get a different one.
> 
> If you were going to buy a 980 Ti right now which one would you get? Maybe I'll grab one and sell this!


Hello

Yes its the Core clock.. i think yo will be fine as 20mv is good and may stabilize your OC









the Strix is garbage.. I had one and its very hot card... even with custom fan curve the temp hit around 80c under heavy load









if yo like we can set the custom fan curve from the bios so no need for MSI AB at all









Nvidia cut the price on the Ti's.. but not all company's will cut the price now.. some of them will wait tell the inventory gone.. but now yo can get

the MSI 980 Ti golden edition for 460$ from NewEgg.. but keep in mind that cooler is worse than the Strix one







yo need AIO and G10 on that,,

Gigabyte card's very good.. all of them.. Evga Hybrid is nice or if yo can get any Reference card for cheap and slap Evga hybrid kit on it.. yo will love that as the Hybrid kit on sale now.. 59$








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> So all gtx 1xxx series cards are voltage locked? :O


Hello

No they're not.. as i remember from an Review, an 1.20v is the limit on Pascal but i'm not sure about that









keep in mind the voltage scale on Pascal very bad, so don't hold your breath... Custom bios will help us to increase the TDP limit and disable the boost so the core clock stay at same level under load, and no PWR cap at all









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Understandable, but unless MrDark got a 1070/1080, what expertise are you trying to tap into? Expertise comes from experience....


I just got 3* MSI GTX 980 TI Golden edition as gift from a friend







but nah i will order 1080 & 1070 at the end of this month to play with.. the price now still very high









Nvidia Confirm Today the Pascal will stay in shortage tell late July& early august.. and they drop the price for Maxwell card's so who know how Nvidia inventory for the Maxwell now


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes its the Core clock.. i think yo will be fine as 20mv is good and may stabilize your OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Strix is garbage.. I had one and its very hot card... even with custom fan curve the temp hit around 80c under heavy load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if yo like we can set the custom fan curve from the bios so no need for MSI AB at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia cut the price on the Ti's.. but not all company's will cut the price now.. some of them will wait tell the inventory gone.. but now yo can get
> 
> the MSI 980 Ti golden edition for 460$ from NewEgg.. but keep in mind that cooler is worse than the Strix one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo need AIO and G10 on that,,
> 
> Gigabyte card's very good.. all of them.. Evga Hybrid is nice or if yo can get any Reference card for cheap and slap Evga hybrid kit on it.. yo will love that as the Hybrid kit on sale now.. 59$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello


Thanks for all your help! For some reason my local store has the MSI Gold edition on a crazy sale for only $409 and then a rebate after that too! I think even though it may run hot I will try that one and just really crank up the fan (or if you have that in the custom bios even better). For that price I think I have to, its like $200 less than any other!

Do you have a bio for that MSI Golden 980 Ti? Otherwise I can give you the bios when I get the card. This Strix I think is just getting too flaky for me.

It sounded like you were semi-pro MSI Golden 980 Ti right? Not the best fans but hey for that price, might as well? If you have a BIOS I'll slap it on there right away. Reading your comments again it sounds like I'd need some all in one / extra fan setup to really use that one eh?

Thanks for everything a million times over!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Thanks for all your help! For some reason my local store has the MSI Gold edition on a crazy sale for only $409 and then a rebate after that too! I think even though it may run hot I will try that one and just really crank up the fan (or if you have that in the custom bios even better). For that price I think I have to, its like $200 less than any other!
> 
> Do you have a bio for that MSI Golden 980 Ti? Otherwise I can give you the bios when I get the card. This Strix I think is just getting too flaky for me.
> 
> It sounded like you were semi-pro MSI Golden 980 Ti right? Not the best fans but hey for that price, might as well? If you have a BIOS I'll slap it on there right away. Reading your comments again it sounds like I'd need some all in one / extra fan setup to really use that one eh?
> 
> Thanks for everything a million times over!


Amazing price bro.. don't pass that..

the MSI Golden edition is very good card.. 2*8Pin power & Voltage unlocked & Beast VRM & Midplate & its the best if yo can get Kraken G10 and AIO for cheap..

look at the amazing PCB on that card



If the AIO not an option, then good Airflow and custom fan curve will help to keep it under 80c...

I have 2* Kraken G10 and H105's ready for my SLI setup.. the card's should be here Sunday almost









for sure, when yo get that drop the stock bios here so we can work on that


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Amazing price bro.. don't pass that..
> 
> the MSI Golden edition is very good card.. 2*8Pin power & Voltage unlocked & Beast VRM & Midplate & its the best if yo can get Kraken G10 and AIO for cheap..
> 
> look at the amazing PCB on that card
> 
> 
> 
> If the AIO not an option, then good Airflow and custom fan curve will help to keep it under 80c...
> 
> I have 2* Kraken G10 and H105's ready for my SLI setup.. the card's should be here Sunday almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure, when yo get that drop the stock bios here so we can work on that


Ok cool man I am going to pick it up here in a minute and I'll keep you posted!

I don't think I'll mess with with kraken / AIO at first at least, hoping to just use the stock fans for now then maybe do that down the road here. Heck I probably will end up doing it haha.

Thanks sir! Glad I checked when I did, I think I grabbed the last one! Off to pick it up!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Ok cool man I am going to pick it up here in a minute and I'll keep you posted!
> 
> I don't think I'll mess with with kraken / AIO at first at least, hoping to just use the stock fans for now then maybe do that down the road here. Heck I probably will end up doing it haha.
> 
> Thanks sir! Glad I checked when I did, I think I grabbed the last one! Off to pick it up!


At that price, Amazing deal bro.. Enjoy it


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Strange all of a sudden I cant flash my bios anymore, I do the usual:

cmd
cd /nvflash
nvflash gm200.rom
y
= update aborted

Havent changed anything, used to be able to do it like this but not anymore, what gives?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Strange all of a sudden I cant flash my bios anymore, I do the usual:
> 
> cmd
> cd /nvflash
> nvflash gm200.rom
> y
> = update aborted
> 
> Havent changed anything, used to be able to do it like this but not anymore, what gives?


Try this Nvflash ?

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Strange all of a sudden I cant flash my bios anymore, I do the usual:
> 
> cmd
> cd /nvflash
> nvflash gm200.rom
> y
> = update aborted
> 
> Havent changed anything, used to be able to do it like this but not anymore, what gives?


Disable video adapter in device manager before flashing?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I tried disabling it and not disabling, it disables it itself if I dont, still not working tried a few different versions of nvflash but same deal its so strange, I've flashed like that maybe 10 times and all of a sudden nope not working.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I tried disabling it and not disabling, it disables it itself if I dont, still not working tried a few different versions of nvflash but same deal its so strange, I've flashed like that maybe 10 times and all of a sudden nope not working.


Create new folder & drop Nvflash there & the bios & make sure its not for " Read Only " try again ? should work.. also restart your pc before doing that..


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try this Nvflash ?
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Create new folder & drop Nvflash there & the bios & make sure its not for " Read Only " try again ? should work.. also restart your pc before doing that..


It`s getting even more interestin, this version of nvflash says " no nvidia display adapters found"








I`ve made about 5 restarts and 10 new folders, and still the same problem.
It is so strange, I have flashed with the nvflash in the first post of this thread already so many times and out of the blue nothing works, funny.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> It`s getting even more interestin, this version of nvflash says " no nvidia display adapters found"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve made about 5 restarts and 10 new folders, and still the same problem.
> It is so strange, I have flashed with the nvflash in the first post of this thread already so many times and out of the blue nothing works, funny.


A clean install for the driver should be good idea.. I do that when the thing gone crazy


----------



## bubs

With the different nvflash u told me to use to revert back to the stock bios it cant find the gpu....is it the same method disable the gpu then nvflash --list nothing comes up???

sorry and thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> With the different nvflash u told me to use to revert back to the stock bios it cant find the gpu....is it the same method disable the gpu then nvflash --list nothing comes up???
> 
> sorry and thanks


Yes, same method.. if that didn't work for yo.. try different version from this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> A clean install for the driver should be good idea.. I do that when the thing gone crazy


I uninstalled the old driver with DDU and tried to reinstall, still no luck.
Even tried to place the card in a different PCIE slot but nope, getting a little worried now not sure what else I can do.


----------



## bubs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, same method.. if that didn't work for yo.. try different version from this thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


Awesome i was able to find one that worked......any tips on the one you made me to get a oc but not have it kick me from the stress test......

sorry havnt really been update since the 680 lol


----------



## outofmyheadyo

+

now I cant even seem to reinstall the driver, it blue screens "DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE"


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> At that price, Amazing deal bro.. Enjoy it


OK Man I picked one up, here is the BIOS if you could customize it a bit. I'll try tweaking it with the MSI software too but figured you may know a good baseline:

MSIGold980TI.zip 146k .zip file


EDIT - After testing a bit I see the memory seems to go higher than the strix, 4015 is no problem on the memory.

The clock it's hard to tell because I keep bumping into power / voltage limits, it's at 1450 right now though and no problems... so I think it seems promising eh?

ASIC quality is 78.5% as well! Not bad right?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Guys nevermind I figured out what`s the problem, I pressed T instead of Y when it asked me if I want to flash or not, oh the shame


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> Awesome i was able to find one that worked......any tips on the one you made me to get a oc but not have it kick me from the stress test......
> 
> sorry havnt really been update since the 680 lol


I can't understand your answer correctly..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> now I cant even seem to reinstall the driver, it blue screens "DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE"


Sound like windows problem to me.. a clean install is the way to go.. lol

or try from safe mod ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> OK Man I picked one up, here is the BIOS if you could customize it a bit. I'll try tweaking it with the MSI software too but figured you may know a good baseline:
> 
> MSIGold980TI.zip 146k .zip file


Nice... how your ASIC ?

give this a try

MSIGold980TI------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve

flash it and make sure its stable at the above setting,then yo can push it farther to the limit









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Guys nevermind I figured out what`s the problem, I pressed T instead of Y when it asked me if I want to flash or not, oh the shame


Looool


----------



## microtech

OK man you are fast! I am testing with your supplied one now.

The asic is 78.5

I saw it was hitting 1490 in the tests I was doing on core clock too. I'll try with your bios and see what it goes to! Wooo!

EDIT: OK I tested with it for 5+ minutes and for some reason I can't change the memory clock up, as soon as I do it starts making the core clock jump down to 1300 and all over. So I left the memory alone and went just core clock. It let me go to 1500 and ran for 5+ minutes of benchmark no problem.

So I wonder if you could try one with like 4000 Memory and like 1450 or wherever in there for the core?


----------



## bubs

The bios you made me

GM200------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file) is not stable in stess test i think the temperature is too high. I am on a reference cooler...do u have any tips to make it more stable

sorry thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> OK man you are fast! I am testing with your supplied one now.
> 
> The asic is 78.5
> 
> I saw it was hitting 1490 in the tests I was doing on core clock too. I'll try with your bios and see what it goes to! Wooo!
> 
> EDIT: OK I tested with it for 5+ minutes and for some reason I can't change the memory clock up, as soon as I do it starts making the core clock jump down to 1300 and all over. So I left the memory alone and went just core clock. It let me go to 1500 and ran for 5+ minutes of benchmark no problem.
> 
> So I wonder if you could try one with like 4000 Memory and like 1450 or wherever in there for the core?


Sound like a good card man..

here yo go









MSIGold980TI---1493--4000.zip 146k .zip file


Edit : how your temp under load ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubs*
> 
> The bios you made me
> 
> GM200------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file) is not stable in stess test i think the temperature is too high. I am on a reference cooler...do u have any tips to make it more stable
> 
> sorry thanks


Got it, 1.255v is very high for the stock cooler.. give this a try

GM200--1.22v--1468mhz.zip 152k .zip file


this one should be fine..


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like a good card man..
> 
> here yo go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSIGold980TI---1493--4000.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit : how your temp under load ?
> Got it, 1.255v is very high for the stock cooler.. give this a try
> 
> GM200--1.22v--1468mhz.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> this one should be fine..


Hey man,

I am running furmark and it was fine for about 3 min, temps were like 80C under 100% load with AA at 8X and all that. Then all of a sudden the core clock kicked itself down to like 1393 1367 and was jumping around. I wasn't touching anything anywhere, just the bios left alone did that. When it happens I see the POWER:1 warning saying it thinks its hitting some power issue? The power percent shows 85% TDP or whatever, nothing above that ever, so sound low enough?

Do you that means we need to try a lower core?

EDIT: I ran heaven benchmark and it was at 1493 all the way until the very last part it dropped to something like 1458 for a sec then went back up.

So I wonder does this mean the power limits or whatever should be bumped up just a tiny bit? Everything seems to run great otherwise, no artifacts or flashses...

I think maybe it just needs a touch more power to make sure it never throttles?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> I am running furmark and it was fine for about 3 min, temps were like 80C under 100% load with AA at 8X and all that. Then all of a sudden the core clock kicked itself down to like 1393 1367 and was jumping around. I wasn't touching anything anywhere, just the bios left alone did that. When it happens I see the POWER:1 warning saying it thinks its hitting some power issue? The power percent shows 85% TDP or whatever, nothing above that ever, so sound low enough?
> 
> Do you that means we need to try a lower core?


Don't use furmark, use valley or heaven, furmark just creates heat, maxwell and pascal DON'T LIKE HEAT!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> I am running furmark and it was fine for about 3 min, temps were like 80C under 100% load with AA at 8X and all that. Then all of a sudden the core clock kicked itself down to like 1393 1367 and was jumping around. I wasn't touching anything anywhere, just the bios left alone did that. When it happens I see the POWER:1 warning saying it thinks its hitting some power issue? The power percent shows 85% TDP or whatever, nothing above that ever, so sound low enough?
> 
> Do you that means we need to try a lower core?
> 
> EDIT: I ran heaven benchmark and it was at 1493 all the way until the very last part it dropped to something like 1458 for a sec then went back up.
> 
> So I wonder does this mean the power limits or whatever should be bumped up just a tiny bit? Everything seems to run great otherwise, no artifacts or flashses...
> 
> I think maybe it just needs a touch more power to make sure it never throttles?


Bro, don't use Furmark at all.. that one throttle any card to the stock clock...

just use Heaven benchmark or Firestrike as stability test


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Don't use furmark, use valley or heaven, furmark just creates heat, maxwell and pascal DON'T LIKE HEAT!


OK cool thanks for that, I did try heaven immediately after because I knew furmark was extra tough.

Heaven ran way better but ran into a quick blip of a throttle on the core. I think maybe if the power limits are just increased or however that works it will be all good!


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Bro, don't use Furmark at all.. that one throttle any card to the stock clock...
> 
> just use Heaven benchmark or Firestrike as stability test


Ya I seem to remember you saying that before. Sorry about that!

It did get a quick throttle in heaven, I'll try firestrike now.

I think the power still seems to be bumping into some limit or something?

EDIT: After trying FireStrike that one didn't have any throttle...

So I 'll try some gaming and see what happens. Seems weird that heaven did have the quick drop then rise... but otherwise it seems fine.

So I'll take your expert advice whatever it is on this one.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> OK cool thanks for that, I did try heaven immediately after because I knew furmark was extra tough.
> 
> Heaven ran way better but ran into a quick blip of a throttle on the core. I think maybe if the power limits are just increased or however that works it will be all good!


It's not that Furmark is a "tough" test, it's more like it simulates a totally unrealistic load that generates entirely too much heat.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Bro, don't use Furmark at all.. that one throttle any card to the stock clock...
> 
> just use Heaven benchmark or Firestrike as stability test


After playing with it for a while I can see it seems to high, I think it's the heat. After like 20 minutes of gaming everything suddenly had a pink hue, then the driver crashed haha.

I think maybe we should kick it down a few notches on the core? Maybe I'll put some kyronaut grizzly thermal paste on it too.. hrmm.... I think the core should be lower though, sorry to be a pain man!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It's not that Furmark is a "tough" test, it's more like it simulates a totally unrealistic load that generates entirely too much heat.


Pretty much this, I'll never forget falling foul of this test method when I first started overclocking my 970 and scratching my head as to why it was throttling so badly and wouldn't remain stable no matter what.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> After playing with it for a while I can see it seems to high, I think it's the heat. After like 20 minutes of gaming everything suddenly had a pink hue, then the driver crashed haha.
> 
> I think maybe we should kick it down a few notches on the core? Maybe I'll put some kyronaut grizzly thermal paste on it too.. hrmm.... I think the core should be lower though, sorry to be a pain man!


Pink hue is normally memory overclock too high. Find your highest core first then slowly up your VRAM clock, if you push your vram too far it can have an impact on your performance from experience.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Pink hue is normally memory overclock too high. Find your highest core first then slowly up your VRAM clock, if you push your vram too far it can have an impact on your performance from experience.


Ah ok I'll try and mess with it more and lower the memory. Let me see what I come up with that seems more workable!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Pretty much this, I'll never forget falling foul of this test method when I first started overclocking my 970 and scratching my head as to why it was throttling so badly and wouldn't remain stable no matter what.


There are settings for Furmark that can actually simulate a more reasonable game load, but they're definitely not the settings that most people seem to gravitate towards (matching their resolution, maxing out settings, etc.)....I'll see if I can find the decent settings to use for Furmark, and I'll post them....If people are determined to use this program, they should at least know the settings to use....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There are settings for Furmark that can actually simulate a more reasonable game load, but they're definitely not the settings that most people seem to gravitate towards (matching their resolution, maxing out settings, etc.)....I'll see if I can find the decent settings to use for Furmark, and I'll post them....If people are determined to use this program, they should at least know the settings to use....


Would be good but like we've both said, heat gens like furmark and cards that like to stay chilled out, the more heat the less overclocking you seem to get.


----------



## blaze2210

So if you're hell-bent on using FurMark, these are the settings that you should be using to get _close_ to simulating a realistic gaming load without potentially killing your card. Just don't get all crazy and run this for long periods of time....









*Resolution at 400x300, and Anti-Aliasing set to 8x MSAA*


----------



## Razor509

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> Hello bro
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM200---MSI-------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & a little aggressive fan curve..


Thank you very much for this modded BIOS and for your time!







I tried to use this BIOS, but I think it's too much for my GPU. With this settings I have very big temps under load. While short playing in Rise of the Tomb Raider (just for test) with all maxed settings (everything on max, SSAA 4x, VXAO+ etc.), GPU Temp hits to 91-92*C with 100% FAN







and clocks started to drop.

BTW For people who have problems with back to orginal, stock BIOS because of "update aborted". Try to use older NVFlash - NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.250_x64 - this version worked for me. With others I had problems.

Thanks again Mr-Dark for your help. I will try to find sweet spot in OC, but with lower values







.


----------



## JGIG73

Hi Dark, dont know if this has been asked yet, thread is kinda long... Are you making CFW for the 1080's ?


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Bro, don't use Furmark at all.. that one throttle any card to the stock clock...
> 
> just use Heaven benchmark or Firestrike as stability test


After playing around a lot more it looks like 3900 is the sweet spot for the memory. I manually changed your bios you gave me at 1493 down to 3900 memory. It was great for a long while, but the temperatures kept raising, raising raising, til it hit 89C then the driver crashed.

So I think a lower core clock is really needed. Even though it seems to handle it, the heat it can't...

Here is the latest one in case you need it: (REMOVED BECAUSE NOW I HAVE EVGA HYBRID)

EDIT: I broke down and bought the EVGA hybrid haha, the temps on that MSI were too high for me. It's ASIC is 76.6% and here is the BIOS, I hear they can do like 8200 on the memory, I am testing now but feel free to do anything you want with this to crank it up:

EVGAHybrid.zip 146k .zip file


Wholly molly after testing this thing is NICE! It seems to like all the way up to like 1530 on the core and 4050 on the memory. I tried 4100 and it made it like 20 min then locked up. So If you can set this one to like 1510 / 4050 that'd be AWESOME!

After gaming for a while I see that the screen suddenly goes black even though temperatures are only 45C (man this hybrid is nice for temps). So I think it needs more voltage eh? I'd still say like 1510 /4050 to be safe and a bump in power and voltage like you always do. You are the man!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JGIG73*
> 
> Hi Dark, dont know if this has been asked yet, thread is kinda long... Are you making CFW for the 1080's ?


1) This is a 900-series thread
2) On the previos page (page 302), MrDark states that he doesn't own a 1070/1080 card yet
3) There aren't any BIOS modding tools for the 10-series cards yet - which means no BIOS mods
4) Regardless of how long a thread is, the "Search this thread" function on OCN still works


----------



## vanasfield

Hello Mr. Dark,

I think I kinda found the problem as to why or at least the reason my card can not run Firestrike. I have started to crash now during games as soon as my GPU usage hits 100%. If I reduced the power percentage to like 85-90 % I am able to play for a good while until it suddenly spikes to 100% and then the crash. I might try a new driver to see if it has any affect on this but the driver is the same I have been using so I am not sure... any ideas whay could be causing the game or gpu to crash when it hits 100% gpu usage?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Sigmacypher

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello,

I have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti SuperClocked+ ACX 2.0+ ( http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3323/evga-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-acx-2-0 )

I would just like to have Boost Off, thank you!

If there's anything else you need please let me know!


----------



## kristoferen

Alright, Mr-Dark, here is my status update:

Pass: Furmark, Unigine Heaven, 3DMark Firestrike.

Core: 1534MHz / Mem: 7660MHz

(Heaven Benchmark failed after 2-3 minutes at 1554MHz.)

Seems all good so far! Many thanks for the help, this has been a fun learning experience









Question for you: TDP goes up to 72-76% sometimes. This is over 300w. Is it just inaccurate, or is the card somehow using more power than the 75w and 150w that the 6-pin and 8-pin connectors are spec?

Also: The card *always* runs at 1.2490 volt when under full load now. I am unable to decrease core voltage using MSI Afterburner. Is that intended?


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Bro, don't use Furmark at all..












Also, any chance you could take a look at...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> Mr-Dark, if I could trouble you for a BIOS for my Titan X, it seems all of the ones in the Titan X owners thread are "old" Titan X BIOSes and are incompatible with my Titan X. Old BIOSes have a 221k uncompressed file size and new ones have a 217k uncompressed size. I was wondering if you could take one of them and the new BIOS file I'm using now and make some magic happen, or better yet if the main, popular BIOSes in the Titan X owner's thread could be converted and a set of new variants of them posted.
> 
> The BIOS I was most interested in was Sheyster's 1.281v Ultimate.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GM200_new.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200-ULTIMATE-1281mv.zip 150k .zip file


?


----------



## MrAppleSource

Looking to get some more performance out of my 980ti card. It's stock settings seem to be a bit low and it runs very cool at them (35~40C, [email protected]). I know it can pull off more. Link to card: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173521/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150601

Could you please try and get a stable bios for me @1500Core & @8000Mem or around there? And disable boost.

Thanks in advance, also I am relatively new to this so if this seems a bit ridiculous then please point out so.

EVGA980ti.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## kristoferen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAppleSource*
> 
> It's stock settings seem to be a bit low and it runs very cool at them (35~40C, [email protected]). I know it can pull off more. Link to card: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173521/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150601
> 
> EVGA980ti.zip 146k .zip file


Out of curiosity, what core clock speed do you run now that it doesn't hit more than 67C during load? (Is that a 100% load like 3dmark firestrike?) What fan speed?


----------



## MrAppleSource

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what core clock speed do you run now that it doesn't hit more than 67C during load? (Is that a 100% load like 3dmark firestrike?) What fan speed?




That's at a 100% load on heaven benchmark, and I use a very aggressive fan curve. It goes 100% at around 70. It might be also because my case has a very low ambient temp due to my room temp and everything in it is watercooled (Except the GPU) on a radiator sitting outside the case.


----------



## kristoferen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAppleSource*
> 
> That's at a 100% load on heaven benchmark, and I use a very aggressive fan curve. It goes 100% at around 70. It might be also because my case has a very low ambient temp due to my room temp and everything in it is watercooled (Except the GPU) on a radiator sitting outside the case.


Oh, wow okay. I couldn't stand 100% fan speed. About 65-68% is where it got to be too loud for even gaming for me









GPU-z doesn't report actual clocks though, at least not for me. It would say Boost was 1190, but in game the boost would actually go up another 100MHz almost as long as temperatures were low.


----------



## MrAppleSource

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Oh, wow okay. I couldn't stand 100% fan speed. About 65-68% is where it got to be too loud for even gaming for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-z doesn't report actual clocks though, at least not for me. It would say Boost was 1190, but in game the boost would actually go up another 100MHz almost as long as temperatures were low.


Oh yeah, it does go up to 1290 at full boost it seems. Didn't notice that


----------



## michaelace

Hey Mr.Dark,

Hope all is well, I had asked you some time ago to modify my BIOS for my EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 card, that bios had worked pretty well as I achieved a clock of about 1493 Mhz.

I might be over-ambitious asking this but I noticed this card has some potential of running just a tad bit higher core-clock, unfortunately the voltage lock of 1.212 does not help but would it actually be possible to attempt to improve stability by possibly increasing something from the Power table? Sorry if I'm sounding a bit dumb as I don't know too much about some of these settings.

Thanks!









Stock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## motov8

I changed Power limit in bios on my 980ti from 265 to 303 Watts, but now i got problem with idle. My card doesnt drop core and memory in idle, there is always 27% tdp, voltage drops to 1.025, high temp 55-60'C.
My card boost up to 1392 MHz on stock core.
What i do now ? Im giving org and modded bios to correct for you xD

GM200-303WAT.zip 145k .zip file


GM200-ORG.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor509*
> 
> Thank you very much for this modded BIOS and for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to use this BIOS, but I think it's too much for my GPU. With this settings I have very big temps under load. While short playing in Rise of the Tomb Raider (just for test) with all maxed settings (everything on max, SSAA 4x, VXAO+ etc.), GPU Temp hits to 91-92*C with 100% FAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and clocks started to drop.
> 
> BTW For people who have problems with back to orginal, stock BIOS because of "update aborted". Try to use older NVFlash - NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.250_x64 - this version worked for me. With others I had problems.
> 
> Thanks again Mr-Dark for your help. I will try to find sweet spot in OC, but with lower values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow, very high temp.. give this a try

GM200--MSI--1468mhz--1.22v.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 1.225v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> After playing around a lot more it looks like 3900 is the sweet spot for the memory. I manually changed your bios you gave me at 1493 down to 3900 memory. It was great for a long while, but the temperatures kept raising, raising raising, til it hit 89C then the driver crashed.
> 
> So I think a lower core clock is really needed. Even though it seems to handle it, the heat it can't...
> 
> Here is the latest one in case you need it: (REMOVED BECAUSE NOW I HAVE EVGA HYBRID)
> 
> EDIT3: I broke down and bought the EVGA hybrid haha. It's ASIC is 76.6% and here is the BIOS, I hear they can do like 8200 on the memory, I am testing now but feel free to do anything you want with this to crank it up:
> 
> EVGAHybrid.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Wholly molly after testing this thing is NICE! It seems to like all the way up to like 1530 on the core and 4050 on the memory. I tried 4100 and it made it like 20 min then locked up. So If you can set this one to like 1520 / 4050 that'd be AWESOME!


Sure, no problem.. here is the MSI bios

MSIGold980TI---1443mhz--3900mhz.zip 146k .zip file


I see yo got the Hybrid one.. if yo can sent the MSI back for Refund then do it, as the Hybrid is good card









here yo go

EVGAHybrid----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

the memory OC depend on the memory chip's itself... we can't say all card's will hit same memory clock even if same brand








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JGIG73*
> 
> Hi Dark, dont know if this has been asked yet, thread is kinda long... Are you making CFW for the 1080's ?


We don't have Pascal bios tweaker yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark,
> 
> I think I kinda found the problem as to why or at least the reason my card can not run Firestrike. I have started to crash now during games as soon as my GPU usage hits 100%. If I reduced the power percentage to like 85-90 % I am able to play for a good while until it suddenly spikes to 100% and then the crash. I might try a new driver to see if it has any affect on this but the driver is the same I have been using so I am not sure... any ideas whay could be causing the game or gpu to crash when it hits 100% gpu usage?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Hmmm, drop the stock bios again so we can start from the Zero ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigmacypher*
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti SuperClocked+ ACX 2.0+ ( http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3323/evga-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-acx-2-0 )
> 
> I would just like to have Boost Off, thank you!
> 
> If there's anything else you need please let me know!


Hello

to disable the boost, we should set specific core clock and specific voltage.. So let me know which is fine for yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Alright, Mr-Dark, here is my status update:
> 
> Pass: Furmark, Unigine Heaven, 3DMark Firestrike.
> 
> Core: 1534MHz / Mem: 7660MHz
> 
> (Heaven Benchmark failed after 2-3 minutes at 1554MHz.)
> 
> Seems all good so far! Many thanks for the help, this has been a fun learning experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you: TDP goes up to 72-76% sometimes. This is over 300w. Is it just inaccurate, or is the card somehow using more power than the 75w and 150w that the 6-pin and 8-pin connectors are spec?
> 
> Also: The card *always* runs at 1.2490 volt when under full load now. I am unable to decrease core voltage using MSI Afterburner. Is that intended?


Hello

The TDP usage is fine,, and yes the card can pull more that 300W.. specially if yo try furmark









just make sure Nvidia power setting at Adaptive not high performance and the card should idle just fine at low clock/voltage









@Deimosian

I already made the custom bios for your card.. but no worry, i will made it again and post it alone.. now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAppleSource*
> 
> Looking to get some more performance out of my 980ti card. It's stock settings seem to be a bit low and it runs very cool at them (35~40C, [email protected]). I know it can pull off more. Link to card: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173521/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150601
> 
> Could you please try and get a stable bios for me @1500Core & @8000Mem or around there? And disable boost.
> 
> Thanks in advance, also I am relatively new to this so if this seems a bit ridiculous then please point out so.
> 
> EVGA980ti.zip 146k .zip file


Here yo go

EVGA980ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelace*
> 
> Hey Mr.Dark,
> 
> Hope all is well, I had asked you some time ago to modify my BIOS for my EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 card, that bios had worked pretty well as I achieved a clock of about 1493 Mhz.
> 
> I might be over-ambitious asking this but I noticed this card has some potential of running just a tad bit higher core-clock, unfortunately the voltage lock of 1.212 does not help but would it actually be possible to attempt to improve stability by possibly increasing something from the Power table? Sorry if I'm sounding a bit dumb as I don't know too much about some of these settings.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

the only way to push the core farther is higher Voltage.. your card is locked at 1.212v...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motov8*
> 
> I changed Power limit in bios on my 980ti from 265 to 303 Watts, but now i got problem with idle. My card doesnt drop core and memory in idle, there is always 27% tdp, voltage drops to 1.025, high temp 55-60'C.
> My card boost up to 1392 MHz on stock core.
> What i do now ? Im giving org and modded bios to correct for you xD
> 
> GM200-303WAT.zip 145k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200-ORG.zip 145k .zip file


Is that the 980 Ti Strix ?? i see voltage limit at 1.212v...

at which clock your card now ? let me know so i can help yo there


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, any chance you could take a look at...
> 
> ?


@Deimosian

Here is your bios again..

GM200_new--------------------------Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting, then yo can push it farther from any OC software


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> MSIGold980TI---1443mhz--3900mhz.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> I see yo got the Hybrid one.. if yo can sent the MSI back for Refund then do it, as the Hybrid is good card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go
> 
> EVGAHybrid----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> the memory OC depend on the memory chip's itself... we can't say all card's will hit same memory clock even if same brand


Thanks for your awesome help as always! I tested it a good bit with the stock bios and the voltage as far as it would go on the MSI slider. It seemed to like 1500 easily and 4000 or 4050 even on the ram.

I'll try with your provided one now but I'm pretty confident it could do over 1500. I'll see what I come up with on this though. Thanks sir!


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Got another SSC and I can already confirm that the hack I used worked really well SOMETIMES a test that it did terrible in it blew away with unhacked drivers and true sli

Anyway new BIOS for you Mr Dark I thank you for all your help

Also since I would like these in SLi I'd like to have a bios for my first card that matches the second if you don't mind

SSC268ASIC.zip 136k .zip file


GTX970SSC------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Thanks for your awesome help as always! I tested it a good bit with the stock bios and the voltage as far as it would go on the MSI slider. It seemed to like 1500 easily and 4000 or 4050 even on the ram.
> 
> I'll try with your provided one now but I'm pretty confident it could do over 1500. I'll see what I come up with on this though. Thanks sir!


No problem, Glad to hear that bro









let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Got another SSC and I can already confirm that the hack I used worked really well SOMETIMES a test that it did terrible in it blew away with unhacked drivers and true sli
> 
> Anyway new BIOS for you Mr Dark I thank you for all your help
> 
> Also since I would like these in SLi I'd like to have a bios for my first card that matches the second if you don't mind
> 
> SSC268ASIC.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> GTX970SSC------Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)


Nice! Evga replace that for yo or ?

here yo go

SSC--970--SLI----Dark.zip 273k .zip file


Both at same setting

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & a little aggressive fan curve


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Deimosian
> 
> Here is your bios again..
> 
> GM200_new--------------------------Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting, then yo can push it farther from any OC software


Thank you very much, I must have missed you previous reply, sorry!


----------



## barebone

Hello sir..i ended join this site when i saw this beautifull and helpfull diacussion of yours.

Will u help me with my inno3d gtx 970 oc bios?
Dont know what the exact problem but my gtx randomly crash with buzzing sound that must to hard reset when gaming.

Im little frustated here and i need your help sir..


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, Glad to hear that bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know how yo go


So I have been running Heaven on ULTRA on a loop for a long time now while I cooked dinner. It seems perfectly happy at 1520 / 3900. I tried going up to 4000 but when I did the screen would black out. It's been on 1520/3900 for like an hour loop easily now so I think we are good with at.

Please set it to be somewhere near there when you can please good sir! Here it is again to be safe:

EVGAHybrid----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## kristoferen

Mr-Dark, the card will idle at low clock speed and voltage. But I would like to change load voltage myself in MSI Afterburner, is that possible?
Thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Got another SSC and I can already confirm that the hack I used worked really well SOMETIMES a test that it did terrible in it blew away with unhacked drivers and true sli
> 
> Anyway new BIOS for you Mr Dark I thank you for all your help
> 
> Also since I would like these in SLi I'd like to have a bios for my first card that matches the second if you don't mind
> 
> SSC268ASIC.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> GTX970SSC------Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)


You're aware that I modded your BIOS in the other thread you created, right? Never got a response from you about it though....


----------



## MrAppleSource

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> EVGA980ti----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thanks a ton!

I seem to be getting some pretty bad visual artificacting and after a bit the display drivers crash when it is under load. It still runs cool though. Any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------



## kristoferen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAppleSource*
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> 
> I seem to be getting some pretty bad visual artificacting and after a bit the display drivers crash when it is under load. It still runs cool though. Any ideas on what could be causing this?


Artifacting is often memory. Since mem is already raised in BIOS, you shouldn't have any memory OC enabled in MSI Afterburner etc., don't forget to disable your software memory OC!


----------



## MrAppleSource

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Artifacting is often memory. Since mem is already raised in BIOS, you shouldn't have any memory OC enabled in MSI Afterburner etc., don't forget to disable your software memory OC!


I disabled all of that. I am just using MSI for my custom fan curve right now.



Thanks for the idea though!


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

1506.5secondcardbios.zip 138k .zip file


Hi Dark, this is my second msi 970 and I am not having much luck like i had with my first card. If you can see what I've done so far and see if I am missing anything. I'm get a little artifacts and its driving me crazy. I cant find anything to fix it. I tweaked my power table and voltage so many times. I really don't want to go much more on the voltage due to sli setup but if this means my core needs to come down then so be it. Everything else is great. temps staying under 60c. If I can get this card where i want it i'm copy everything over to my other card. Thanks


----------



## MalphaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Mr-Dark View Post
> 
> here yo go
> 
> default----Lighting.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle..
> 
> to push the voltage farther yo need the latest MSI AB beta version.. that support your card so yo can push it farther


*-so far so good almost there where i want it







..*
*-no matter how much clock volt il give i cannot rise up more then ur default clock ..idk why maybe u can tell me .*
*-im testing like mad to make it 100% stable in bench and games
- please add more memory volt if u can like 1.700 max or maybe more cuz during bench sometimes at the end of the test oc freez and go bk to default so i bet il need more mem volt to make it stable ateast for 7/24
i cannot pull more from afterburner cuz i maxed out mem volt.
- i set the fans on manual at 75% during all tests and temp waz around 50C-62C max .
- modify fan curve to be agresive cuz u know now i pusshed volts it needs to be cooled faster for good temps.
- new gpu for SLI incoming max 1 month







(i hope it will be a better one so i can push the core even more this time)
- more info u will se in the video
- peace out bro ur the best









ungineheaven.png 49k .png file





http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8847955

*


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

My first 980 Ti is here









The Box



The card



and



The Backplate



the ASIC--Sammy memory











GFC



2 coming tomorrow so i can try 3 way SLI!









I'm playing with this today, so no Bios request for today







will do all tomorrow


----------



## mrkambo

Mr Dark would you be so kind as you up the voltage please?

index0.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> My first 980 Ti is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Box
> 
> 
> 
> The card
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> The Backplate
> 
> 
> 
> the ASIC--Sammy memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFC
> 
> 
> 
> 2 coming tomorrow so i can try 3 way SLI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing with this today, so no Bios request for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will do all tomorrow


Looking good! Hav fun flash and report back:thumb:

Gotta mention our rigs look pretty similar







i have been lazy though and i use original cable stockings and i prefer noctuas ugly fans


----------



## Sptz

I have a weird issue. Downloaded the latest nvflash 5.287, tweaked my bios (extracted it first) and then flashed by doing exactly like the "Easy nvflash guide" thread. it matched the bios and card and asked to confirm to proceed, typed Y and it started, confirmed it was successfully flashed after that, re-enabled my GPU in device manager, rebooted. Extracted the BIOS with GPU-Z to check if it's correct and it's the same default one? So it actually didn't flash? I don't get it.
I only want to disable boost and bake in clock speeds so I get a more steady framerate with games that have very low gpu usage (~30-40% and so)

I have a Palit GTX970 jetstream btw


----------



## asdkj1740

why buying 980ti instead of 1080?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> why buying 980ti instead of 1080?


why ? cuz 1x 980Ti costs 1/2 of 1080
so you can get 2x 980Ti for the same money like one 1080.
2x 980Ti = ~50% more performance than 1080


----------



## Pohernori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> My first 980 Ti is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Box
> 
> The card
> 
> and
> 
> The Backplate
> 
> the ASIC--Sammy memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFC
> 
> 2 coming tomorrow so i can try 3 way SLI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing with this today, so no Bios request for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will do all tomorrow


Nice, I ordered that same card as well, though just one and the card is still in Korea.

Sorry to just pop a question out of no where. But I wanna get your opinion. After the whole MSI/ASUS fiasco came up I did a lil bit of digging and found out that review sample Gaming 6G has a power limit of up to 120% where as retail cards only have up to 109% :O

I know you'll probably be flashing it though. And er... Maybe if you wouldn't mind sharing it? :3


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JGIG73*
> 
> Hi Dark, dont know if this has been asked yet, thread is kinda long... Are you making CFW for the 1080's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) This is a 900-series thread
> 2) On the previos page (page 302), MrDark states that he doesn't own a 1070/1080 card yet
> 3) There aren't any BIOS modding tools for the 10-series cards yet - which means no BIOS mods
> 4) Regardless of how long a thread is, the "Search this thread" function on OCN still works
Click to expand...

Good post, and well said.
Rep+


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> My first 980 Ti is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Box
> 
> 
> 
> The card
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> The Backplate
> 
> 
> 
> the ASIC--Sammy memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFC
> 
> 
> 
> 2 coming tomorrow so i can try 3 way SLI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing with this today, so no Bios request for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will do all tomorrow


Hi man,,,
The other day a guy was selling 2x of these cards...both 81.x % asic







That could be interesting


----------



## Mr-Dark

Kraken G10 installed



Max Temp is 48c but the room temp around 30c..









I just got 3* 980 TI as gift from my GF







for sure once the 1080/1070 price drop a little, i will order some of them to play with


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Kraken G10 installed
> 
> 
> 
> Max Temp is 48c but the room temp around 30c..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got 3* 980 TI as gift from my GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure once the 1080/1070 price drop a little, i will order some of them to play with


can we trade girls?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> can we trade girls?


Nah, 6900k & New Rampage & 128GB DDR4 & 1080s build on the way





















after that maybe


----------



## stephen427

Yo is it still bright outside or do you only work at dark, Mr dark?. Either is fine anyway im wondering if you could take look at my bios. I just put my pc under water my very first loop pretty proud of it. My gpu is hovering around 50C max on 1.23V. Could you make me one that removes power limit or push it as high possible with unlocked voltage. I use afterburner so I can adjust it or if you think its better to lock it at whatever water runs good at thats fine for me







GPU is cooled by 360 rad should be good.

Reason im asking is beceuse ive tried custom bios other people made from theirs and my card really didnt like them I got bit scared of those so you'd do me a huge favor modifying mine as im afraid to break stuff









GM200.zip 152k .zip file


my build if you like to see







I will love you forever if you make me one! I got 1 year old corsair H105. If you like you can have it if you make a bios that works for me.



Anyone seeing these pictures this build is not finnished! WIP.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Kraken G10 installed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Temp is 48c but the room temp around 30c..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got 3* 980 TI as gift from my GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure once the 1080/1070 price drop a little, i will order some of them to play with


That's a very high ambient, so the max temp. is really good, imo.

Those Krakens are working out very well for you, on various cards. Saves a lot of money from buying individual blocks for them.
Enjoy those lovely MSI Golden Editions!


----------



## Recipe7

Mr-Dark, I have a request.

I was stable at 1.9xx volts at 1500mhz on my stock 980ti hybrid bios. However, the core would fluctuate even under 60C.

I have a 1.255 volt bios that works well but my hybrid hits 73C on the new stress test. I will probably have to reapply some paste, but i was hoping you can edit my bios to be at 1.2v instead of 1.255

Thank you!

1.255hybridbios.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Mr-Dark, I have a request.
> 
> I was stable at *1.9xx volts* at 1500mhz on my stock 980ti hybrid bios. However, the core would fluctuate even under 60C.
> 
> I have a 1.255 volt bios that works well but my hybrid hits 73C on the new stress test. I will probably have to reapply some paste, but i was hoping you can edit my bios to be at 1.2v instead of 1.255
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 1.255hybridbios.zip 151k .zip file


ya







under LN2 ?
I bet you meant 1.19v


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

someone explain power tables to me.

or bet yet what my msi gtx 970 gaming need be at?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ST3ROWNER*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone explain power tables to me.
> 
> or bet yet what my msi gtx 970 gaming need be at?


Ignore the other language, you can still understand the pic. Also, there are actually only 2 rails at the bottom of the Table, the person apparently messed up a little when taking the screens. Here's what the different parts of the Power Table are:


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under LN2 ?
> I bet you meant 1.19v


that's a good bet









Yes, I meant 1.19x


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

so i should set mine to what the picture looks like?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ST3ROWNER*
> 
> so i should set mine to what the picture looks like?


I suppose you could try those settings, they don't look all that crazy to me. Mainly, that pic was so you know what the different parts are for.


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I suppose you could try those settings, they don't look all that crazy to me. Mainly, that pic was so you know what the different parts are for.


im getting artifacts and its driving me crazy. if you want take a look this is my bios.

1506.5secondcardbios.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## jnunz

hey mr.dark,

looking to get a bios done properly instead of what i made with my own experiments.

i found some strange issues where 1475/4025 is scaling performance with voltage (can set voltage as low as 1.15v in evga classified tool or as high as 1.23) but not crashing, but setting clocks to 1450/4000 causes crashes if i lower the voltage to 1.15, which works with 1475/4025. it's extremely strange and doesn't make sense. i think my own bios is just broken .. oddly enough it's ran solid for ~7 months at 1450/4000 with this bios at 1.2v but ever since i bought an Acer Predator X34, I've had driver stopped responding crashes.

in this bios can you please:

no boost
stock clocks (1190/3500-3505 whatever it is)
power limit 400w
voltage @ 1.212v

thank you









980TI_classy_dontedit.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## longshotx

Noob alert.

Mr Dark. I have an ASUS Turbo 970 GTX. Would you be able to share a custom bios with me? If I go through the threads and find another customer Asus Turbo 970 GTX that you modified, is there any harm in using that?

At any rate, here is my original bios. Thanks for all you do here.

GM204.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## M4ST3ROWNER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longshotx*
> 
> Noob alert.
> 
> Mr Dark. I have an ASUS Turbo 970 GTX. Would you be able to share a custom bios with me? If I go through the threads and find another customer Asus Turbo 970 GTX that you modified, is there any harm in using that?
> 
> At any rate, here is my original bios. Thanks for all you do here.
> 
> GM204.zip 147k .zip file


i would not use another bios for you gpu. now you can copy and tweak your own to match the same as someone else. but you should never use someone else bios.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ST3ROWNER*
> 
> i would not use another bios for you gpu. now you can copy and tweak your own to match the same as someone else. but you should never use someone else bios.


^ This.


----------



## longshotx

Ok, I will see if Mr. Dark can whip up some magic on the original bios I posted then. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## k7k7k

Hello, I've been running a custom bios from mr dark for several months now and its been running great until recently and I'm running into system hangs. I'll get a gray screen and the computer is unresponsive, have to hold the power button down. I have three monitors, 2 powered by CPU and my 3rd running on my 980. The 980 monitor is the only one that gets the gray screen. Already completely removed nvidia drivers and reinstalled. Is there something I can do to prevent these system crashes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, Glad to hear that bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know how yo go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Evga replace that for yo or ?
> 
> here yo go
> 
> SSC--970--SLI----Dark.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Both at same setting
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & a little aggressive fan curve


So I didn't bother with EVGA. I bought my GPUs at Microcenter. After I got the second one and found it wouldn't SLI I went and talked to the manager and asked if I could return my SC card I bought new (which had been purchased about 35-40 days prior so outside normal return policy) and exchange it for an open box SSC they had in stock. After talking with them for a moment and explaining the situation they helped me out there was even a $40 price difference and I asked if they could make it the same price as the other open box SSC I bought 2 days earlier and they agreed to that too! after it was all done there was still a $10 price difference I was HAPPY to pay.
Microcenter is AWESOME and anybody who needs anything from there. I'll bring that place as much business as I can!


----------



## Razor509

Hello Mr-Dark!

My friend have some troubles with editing his bios for ASUS GTX 980Ti Matrix Platinum. I would like to ask you for help.

+1- Disable the boost (to avoid throttle at 67c)
+2- Increase the TDP limit
+3- Increase the voltage
+4- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!

Can you apply this settings without any OC? Stock clocks, stock fan speed. Only remove restrictions like boost, tdp limit and increase/unlock voltage.

GM200980TiAsusMatrix.zip 147k .zip file




I will be very grateful if you can help. Thank you in advance!


----------



## tin0

Hi Mr-Dark,

I am running the MSI GTX980Ti GAMING 6G and loving it. Just the power limit is currently hindering my 24/7 OC settings in my TV gaming rig. Can you *only* change the 350W default power target at 100% and 425W max power target at 121% (or 109% if not allowed to higher). You can find my BIOS here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/178354/msi-gtx980ti-6144-150925

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Tchoui

Hi there,

Could you change the bios for my friend.

He bought a 980ti Strix and it has a 80% asic but it cant do much OC. The voltage in AB only raise at +50.

He got perfaps like VRel.Vop

Can you unlock the voltage and power limit? like gigabyte









http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking

Bios:

GM200_Ricardo.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## chaolis

Hi Dark,

My screens keep dying 1-3 times a day, and it only happens when im idling. Im not sure if this is a bad card or can be fixed by changing voltages / disabling boost.

Side note: im using only my HDMI most of the time as my mouse pops out of game when my other 2 screens are enabled, dont know if that will have anything to do with it.

I have a MSI GTX 970 4G LE, which is just a turned down version of the 4G

Anyway you can make this optimized







I pull 52-55C on temp right now just with stock.

Thanks for any help!

MSIGTX9704GLE.zip 147k .zip file


EDIT: Link to card: https://us.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-970-GAMING-4G-LE.html


----------



## 2sl0w

Mr Dark.

I am in need of your services again. I just got a Gigabyte 980TI Xtreme and added it to my water cooling loop. However, "stock" it is slower than my Dark tweaked 980 from Gigabyte







. Can you work your magic again? This card is supposed to compete with EVGA Classified and MSI lightning.

Link to Bios:

GM2002.zip 146k .zip file


Link to Card:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gigabyte-980ti-xtreme-gaming-windforce,4391.html

Image for attention.



Thank you sooo much in advance!

How are your 980ti's working!?

Firestrike Ultra 980(1582mhz) vs 980ti (stock 1240mhz): http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8884421/fs/8432104


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Hey Mr. Dark. That SLI BIOS set you gave me isn't working I'm fairly certain it's the second card crashing. Maybe a little more voltage? I'm not too worried about temps getting crazy because I have a portable air conditioner literally right next to my rig.

So I even tried clocking it down but I went a few steps down and nothing worked. went down to -89 on the offset slider in precision.

I really appreciate all the help.

SSC--970--SLI----Dark.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Hey Mr. Dark. That SLI BIOS set you gave me isn't working I'm fairly certain it's the second card crashing. Maybe a little more voltage? I'm not too worried about temps getting crazy because I have a portable air conditioner literally right next to my rig.
> 
> So I even tried clocking it down but I went a few steps down and nothing worked. went down to -89 on the offset slider in precision.
> 
> I really appreciate all the help.
> 
> SSC--970--SLI----Dark.zip 273k .zip file


Are the ASIC scores the same, or close, for the cards?


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Are the ASIC scores the same, or close, for the cards?


fairly close. Here's the thing though. It's ONLY FireStrike Normal. Just ran Ultra and got over 5k. Pretty much double what a single card gave me. Heaven also great scaling and score.
I tried reinstalling FS and noticed the last time I tried to run it I got a display driver reset right before a blank screen.
In FS normal I get a hard lock up at nearly the same spot every time.

The only other difference now is I'm running the latest drivers. I'm going to roll back to the previous version (I had been running that before because it was compatible with my SLI hack -which I've removed all traces of)

The cards seem to run fine with that one exception.


----------



## MalphaS

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mr-Dark View Post
> 
> here yo go
> 
> default----Lighting.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle..
> 
> to push the voltage farther yo need the latest MSI AB beta version.. that support your card so yo can push it farther thumb.gif
> 
> -so far so good almost there where i want it .
> -no matter how much clock volt il give i cannot rise up more then ur default clock ..idk why maybe u can tell me .
> -im testing like mad to make it 100% stable in bench and games
> - please add more memory volt if u can like 1.700 max or maybe more cuz during bench sometimes at the end of the test oc freez and go bk to default so i bet il need more mem volt to make it stable ateast for 7/24
> i cannot pull more from afterburner cuz i maxed out mem volt.
> - i set the fans on manual at 75% during all tests and temp were around 50C-62C max .
> - modify fan curve to be agresive cuz u know now i pusshed volts it needs to be cooled faster for good temps.
> - new gpu for SLI incoming max 1 month biggrin.gif (i hope it will be a better one so i can push the core even more this time)
> - more info u will se in the video
> - peace out bro ur the best biggrin.gif
> 
> ungineheaven.png 49k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8847955


<<NEW TESTS>>
I did more tests today and olso tweaked even better then last time so far no more freez or driver issue..




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8884982 - Ultra
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8884894 - Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8884586 - normal
peace out cya soon


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> fairly close. Here's the thing though. It's ONLY FireStrike Normal. Just ran Ultra and got over 5k. Pretty much double what a single card gave me. Heaven also great scaling and score.
> I tried reinstalling FS and noticed the last time I tried to run it I got a display driver reset right before a blank screen.
> In FS normal I get a hard lock up at nearly the same spot every time.
> 
> The only other difference now is I'm running the latest drivers. I'm going to roll back to the previous version (I had been running that before because it was compatible with my SLI hack -which I've removed all traces of)
> 
> The cards seem to run fine with that one exception.


Went back to previous driver and same issue. Also noticed Rise of the Tomb Raider freezes during the initial loading screen before you even get to the main menu.


----------



## 2sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2sl0w*
> 
> Mr Dark.
> 
> I am in need of your services again. I just got a Gigabyte 980TI Xtreme and added it to my water cooling loop. However, "stock" it is slower than my Dark tweaked 980 from Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can you work your magic again? This card is supposed to compete with EVGA Classified and MSI lightning.
> 
> Link to Bios:
> 
> GM2002.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Link to Card:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gigabyte-980ti-xtreme-gaming-windforce,4391.html
> 
> Image for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sooo much in advance!
> 
> How are your 980ti's working!?
> 
> Firestrike Ultra 980(1582mhz) vs 980ti (stock 1240mhz): http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8884421/fs/8432104


I copied a bios you made a few pages back (attached).. Is this about as good as it can get for a 68% asic card with watercooling (EKWB)? Or do you think we can push more?

Stable at 1494 so far.

test.zip 146k .zip file

Max temp 43c.

Firestrike at 17245 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12600630


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2sl0w*
> 
> I copied a bios you made a few pages back (attached).. Is this about as good as it can get for a 68% asic card with watercooling (EKWB)? Or do you think we can push more?
> 
> Stable at 1494 so far.
> 
> test.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Max temp 34c.


Push it more with AB and you'll be able to find out....Then when you get stable settings, report back and have the changes added to the BIOS....


----------



## Mr-Dark

I love my girl ?


----------



## 2sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I love my girl ?


Nice! Are you going to air or water cool this one?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I love my girl ?


Good lord, man! That's what I'd call a keeper!


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I love my girl ?


putting g10 and aio on that must be amazing









1070s are quiet expensive...even for the aib msrp... how come a ref pcb with non ref cooler and a faster settings in bios card can markup $60 from msrp....evga sc 1070 pricing is crazy....
others non ref cards are in the range of 430~450, which is quiet high, according to the markup in the past of the old cards...


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Ok so I just did a few different versions of those online PSU calculators.... I normally would ignore those but they're all very close together. ALL saying about 872 watts is what I need but I'm running a Corsair TX 750w. Is that ACTUALLY enough for everything I'm running?

8320e @ 4.3 1.39v
2x 8GB DDR3-1866
Asus 970 Pro Gaming/Aura
2X GTX 970 SSC @ 1507/4000
PCIe WiFi
6x 120mm Fans
Corsair H100i V2
4-6 USB devices (2.0)
1-2 USB 3.0 devices
1x SSD
1x WD Blue 1TB

I was thinking I might not have enough juice but.. because my cards alone can hit almost 600w or am I doing this wrong?

Also could this be the source of my issue?
I'm getting driver resets and SOMETIMES losing a card (popup saying SLI config changed)

Or do I just need a little more voltage on one or both cards?

SSC--970--SLI----Dark.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

I will slap the G10/H105 on that bad boy Tomorrow.. the stock boost clock on that is 1850mhz.. while i'm playing now at 2050mhz without any problem... the big limit for that card is the Power limit









almost + 100% usage while in games..

I know to much request here, but i have problem managing time now.. as there is something new in my Life









This 980 Ti need a new Home!


----------



## 2sl0w

Dark bios 980ti SLI .... I bet the scores will be super high in benchmarks.


----------



## sy5tem

Hello

i would love

1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-Increase the voltage
4-OC the memory
5- Custom fan curve
6-highest OC without any OC software!
7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!

my card is an EVGA 980TI FTW
i used msi AB to run it at boost + 15mhz = 1420mhz @ 1.121 volt ... get around 69C , ASIC quality is 77.7%

i tried your bios here from other evga card but the bios version end with 90 , while my bioses end with 91 ... on switch 1 and 2 ...

here is the one from switch 2 ... can you please mod it!

thank you very much!

EVGA_980TI_FTW-SW2.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## chaolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I will slap the G10/H105 on that bad boy Tomorrow.. the stock boost clock on that is 1850mhz.. while i'm playing now at 2050mhz without any problem... the big limit for that card is the Power limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost + 100% usage while in games..
> 
> I know to much request here, but i have problem managing time now.. as there is something new in my Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 980 Ti need a new Home!


How much are you selling them for?


----------



## 2sl0w

Why sell? All the cool kids have a 1070 founders with tri sli 980ti for physx......


----------



## Mr-Dark

GTX 1070 FE and Kraken G10/H105...

The PCB with memory heatsink



G10 installed



The whole build



The Fan's is ThermalTake ring 120 Red.. @900rpm.. Max temp is 44c at 2050mhz clock







.. at stock cooler the temp was 60c idle and 82c under load..

the room temp around 30c here.. Outside is +38c easily


----------



## 2sl0w

So ... is it faster than your 980ti overclocked?

Looks Sexy!!!


----------



## 2sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2sl0w*
> 
> I copied a bios you made a few pages back (attached).. Is this about as good as it can get for a 68% asic card with watercooling (EKWB)? Or do you think we can push more?
> 
> Stable at 1494 so far.
> 
> test.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Max temp 43c.
> 
> Firestrike at 17245 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12600630


 1557.zip 146k .zip file
 Gigabyte 980ti Xtreme

So after some testing it appears this card maxes out at 1557mhz @ 1.28v. It will boot at 1595 but crashes. 1582 artifacts, 1569 is close to stable but has some minor artifacts. I have tried lowering voltage to 1.262 but it has not been successful and temps are not an issue with the EKWB water cooling.

Do you have any special sauce you can add to this bios dark? Or is it as good as it is going to get? I am not sure if the baseline I copied from you was specific to watercooling or not.I also have samsung memory chips... maybe push it to 4000mhz?

Also... we need some benchmarks from that 1070!!!!


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Mr. Dark I am in need of your invaluable services again. So I went back to Microcenter this morning and exchanged my chard yet again. This time I bit the bullet and got a new unopened card. I'm really glad I did at least from what I've seen so far. I just need a BIOS to test it to make sure but 81.1% ASIC! It's the highest I've ever had and I know it doesn't necessarily mean I'll be able to clock it higher I'm excited.



New SSC

SSCNEW81ASIC.zip 136k .zip file


Current SSC

SSC1DARK.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

I've never actually looked closely at how GPU boost and power limits work I just knew I didn't like them. It was interesting to see the clock speed jump and disappointing to watch the framerate go stutter crazmo.

The second card did clock itself up to 1442.8 according to gpu-z but under super heavy load it would bounce around 1418-1430 and sometimes pop back up to 1442.
I'm really liking this card I can't wait to see what it does unleashed. (Yeah it's still a 970 it's not gonna be earth-shattering but it'll be pretty awesome to me)


----------



## coolcorey1

Hi again Mr Dark. Could you make me a bios with stock clocks but increased voltage. I have a 980 TI hybrid cooler now and would like a bios with the highest safe voltage with stock clock speed. Thanks for your time.

GM200.zip 199k .zip file


----------



## nvidiauser122

I'm sorry to bother you once again Mr-Dark, I was having issues with my previous EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX2.0+ so I RMA'd it and received the replacement today with 79.5 asic quality that seems to hold a stable 1450mhz core clock without adding voltage, I'm satisfied with it but yet again I'm being Power Limited according to GPU-Z when overclocking and GPU hits around 105% (keep in mind I'm trying to be as safe as possible when it comes to overclocking)









anyway you can do the same with this card and remove the limit? many thanks in advance!

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark
Got upgraded from 1080 ACX 3.0 to 1080 SC ACX 3.0 for free due to "unforeseen" issues. Maybe if it takes longer, they'll bump me to the 1080 FTW, lol. Gotta love the eVGA step-up program.
OLD

NEW


----------



## obtained

MSI 980Ti Gaming 6G OC. Can I get the load voltage set to 1.25? Please?









GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GTX 1070 FE and Kraken G10/H105...
> 
> The PCB with memory heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G10 installed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole build
> 
> 
> 
> The Fan's is ThermalTake ring 120 Red.. @900rpm.. Max temp is 44c at 2050mhz clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. at stock cooler the temp was 60c idle and 82c under load..
> 
> the room temp around 30c here.. Outside is +38c easily


Good job installing the Kraken and memory sinks on that sweet new 1070!








2050 MHz!









Looks like you used good thermal paste too.
Nice clean setup, the NZXT shroud really adds some nice color to the build, it "pops", lol.

With those high ambient outside temps. you have now, you're really getting good temp. reduction on the gpu with the Kraken.
Imo it's doing just as well as a custom loop would.
That's the beautiful thing about good watercooling, you've reduced your gpu load temps. in half!

Have fun playing with that new card!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hey all

all request will be done today! I promise









I need some time manage


----------



## CherryPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> all request will be done today! I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some time manage


Thank You so much <3


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebone*
> 
> Hello sir..i ended join this site when i saw this beautifull and helpfull diacussion of yours.
> 
> Will u help me with my inno3d gtx 970 oc bios?
> Dont know what the exact problem but my gtx randomly crash with buzzing sound that must to hard reset when gaming.
> 
> Im little frustated here and i need your help sir..


Hello

Sure, drop the stock bios here so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> So I have been running Heaven on ULTRA on a loop for a long time now while I cooked dinner. It seems perfectly happy at 1520 / 3900. I tried going up to 4000 but when I did the screen would black out. It's been on 1520/3900 for like an hour loop easily now so I think we are good with at.
> 
> Please set it to be somewhere near there when you can please good sir! Here it is again to be safe:
> 
> EVGAHybrid----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Here yo go bro

EVGAHybrid----1519---3900.zip 146k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Mr-Dark, the card will idle at low clock speed and voltage. But I would like to change load voltage myself in MSI Afterburner, is that possible?
> Thanks


No, that's not possible with boost off bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAppleSource*
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> 
> I seem to be getting some pretty bad visual artificacting and after a bit the display drivers crash when it is under load. It still runs cool though. Any ideas on what could be causing this?


Hello

try this one.. lower memory clock..

EVGA980ti---1506---3900.zip 146k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ST3ROWNER*
> 
> 1506.5secondcardbios.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi Dark, this is my second msi 970 and I am not having much luck like i had with my first card. If you can see what I've done so far and see if I am missing anything. I'm get a little artifacts and its driving me crazy. I cant find anything to fix it. I tweaked my power table and voltage so many times. I really don't want to go much more on the voltage due to sli setup but if this means my core needs to come down then so be it. Everything else is great. temps staying under 60c. If I can get this card where i want it i'm copy everything over to my other card. Thanks


Hey there

I don't see anything wrong there.. perfect bios









maybe the new card can't hold on 1506mhz ? or push the voltage a little more ? from 1.275v to 1.287v ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalphaS*
> 
> *-so far so good almost there where i want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..*
> *-no matter how much clock volt il give i cannot rise up more then ur default clock ..idk why maybe u can tell me .*
> *-im testing like mad to make it 100% stable in bench and games
> - please add more memory volt if u can like 1.700 max or maybe more cuz during bench sometimes at the end of the test oc freez and go bk to default so i bet il need more mem volt to make it stable ateast for 7/24
> i cannot pull more from afterburner cuz i maxed out mem volt.
> - i set the fans on manual at 75% during all tests and temp waz around 50C-62C max .
> - modify fan curve to be agresive cuz u know now i pusshed volts it needs to be cooled faster for good temps.
> - new gpu for SLI incoming max 1 month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i hope it will be a better one so i can push the core even more this time)
> - more info u will se in the video
> - peace out bro ur the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ungineheaven.png 49k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8847955
> 
> *


Let e fix this for yo bro.. here yo go

MSI980Ti---Lighting---1.212v----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


The voltage should be 1.212v under load, so yo can push the core farther







we don't have voltage control for the memory from the bios.. yo can push from the latest MSI AB with lighting support ( google it ).. the fan curve modded to aggressive one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Looking good! Hav fun flash and report back:thumb:
> 
> Gotta mention our rigs look pretty similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been lazy though and i use original cable stockings and i prefer noctuas ugly fans


Hehehe, that Ti hit 1519/8000 at stock volt which 1.193v after the AIO mod.. but hah its old card now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> I have a weird issue. Downloaded the latest nvflash 5.287, tweaked my bios (extracted it first) and then flashed by doing exactly like the "Easy nvflash guide" thread. it matched the bios and card and asked to confirm to proceed, typed Y and it started, confirmed it was successfully flashed after that, re-enabled my GPU in device manager, rebooted. Extracted the BIOS with GPU-Z to check if it's correct and it's the same default one? So it actually didn't flash? I don't get it.
> I only want to disable boost and bake in clock speeds so I get a more steady framerate with games that have very low gpu usage (~30-40% and so)
> 
> I have a Palit GTX970 jetstream btw


Hmmm, drop the stock bios so i can Mod it for yo ? also try different Nvflash version.. check this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> why buying 980ti instead of 1080?


Gift dude Gift








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pohernori*
> 
> Nice, I ordered that same card as well, though just one and the card is still in Korea.
> 
> Sorry to just pop a question out of no where. But I wanna get your opinion. After the whole MSI/ASUS fiasco came up I did a lil bit of digging and found out that review sample Gaming 6G has a power limit of up to 120% where as retail cards only have up to 109% :O
> 
> I know you'll probably be flashing it though. And er... Maybe if you wouldn't mind sharing it? :3


You're talking about the 980 Ti power limit ? If yes. just drop the stock bios so i can mod it to 400% ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hi man,,,
> The other day a guy was selling 2x of these cards...both 81.x % asic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be interesting


Lol, i got 3 * Ti's.. the ASIC is 84% and 73% and 74%








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Yo is it still bright outside or do you only work at dark, Mr dark?. Either is fine anyway im wondering if you could take look at my bios. I just put my pc under water my very first loop pretty proud of it. My gpu is hovering around 50C max on 1.23V. Could you make me one that removes power limit or push it as high possible with unlocked voltage. I use afterburner so I can adjust it or if you think its better to lock it at whatever water runs good at thats fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU is cooled by 360 rad should be good.
> 
> Reason im asking is beceuse ive tried custom bios other people made from theirs and my card really didnt like them I got bit scared of those so you'd do me a huge favor modifying mine as im afraid to break stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> my build if you like to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will love you forever if you make me one! I got 1 year old corsair H105. If you like you can have it if you make a bios that works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seeing these pictures this build is not finnished! WIP.


Bro, here yo go

GM200---1405mhz--3700mhz-memory--1.28v.zip 152k .zip file


core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther









Btw Awesome loop.. I hope my first loop will be like that







and nah i'm away from yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's a very high ambient, so the max temp. is really good, imo.
> 
> Those Krakens are working out very well for you, on various cards. Saves a lot of money from buying individual blocks for them.
> Enjoy those lovely MSI Golden Editions!


The kraken work, but will not use that all time.. my first Loop around the corner








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Mr-Dark, I have a request.
> 
> I was stable at 1.9xx volts at 1500mhz on my stock 980ti hybrid bios. However, the core would fluctuate even under 60C.
> 
> I have a 1.255 volt bios that works well but my hybrid hits 73C on the new stress test. I will probably have to reapply some paste, but i was hoping you can edit my bios to be at 1.2v instead of 1.255
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 1.255hybridbios.zip 151k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

Hybrid---Ti---1.200v--1506--3700.zip 152k .zip file


Btw, that bios was Super Ugly... Its look way better now









2Nd post coming for the Rest


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnunz*
> 
> hey mr.dark,
> 
> looking to get a bios done properly instead of what i made with my own experiments.
> 
> i found some strange issues where 1475/4025 is scaling performance with voltage (can set voltage as low as 1.15v in evga classified tool or as high as 1.23) but not crashing, but setting clocks to 1450/4000 causes crashes if i lower the voltage to 1.15, which works with 1475/4025. it's extremely strange and doesn't make sense. i think my own bios is just broken .. oddly enough it's ran solid for ~7 months at 1450/4000 with this bios at 1.2v but ever since i bought an Acer Predator X34, I've had driver stopped responding crashes.
> 
> in this bios can you please:
> 
> no boost
> stock clocks (1190/3500-3505 whatever it is)
> power limit 400w
> voltage @ 1.212v
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980TI_classy_dontedit.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

980TI_classy_dontedit---1304mhz--1.212v--400W.zip 146k .zip file


1304mhz is the lowest i can go with boost off..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longshotx*
> 
> Noob alert.
> 
> Mr Dark. I have an ASUS Turbo 970 GTX. Would you be able to share a custom bios with me? If I go through the threads and find another customer Asus Turbo 970 GTX that you modified, is there any harm in using that?
> 
> At any rate, here is my original bios. Thanks for all you do here.
> 
> GM204.zip 147k .zip file


Hello

As they told yo, don't flash any random bios.. the result will be a black screen..









I can mod your stock bios.. just let me know what yo need ? core clock ? volt ?

Edit: I see you're asking for better OC ability.. here yo go

GM204--Asus970.zip 148k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

you can push the clock farther if the card stable at the above setting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k7k7k*
> 
> Hello, I've been running a custom bios from mr dark for several months now and its been running great until recently and I'm running into system hangs. I'll get a gray screen and the computer is unresponsive, have to hold the power button down. I have three monitors, 2 powered by CPU and my 3rd running on my 980. The 980 monitor is the only one that gets the gray screen. Already completely removed nvidia drivers and reinstalled. Is there something I can do to prevent these system crashes? Thanks in advance!


Hello

Drop the core clock a little from any OC software and report back ? drop the bios i gave to yo so i can check it for yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> So I didn't bother with EVGA. I bought my GPUs at Microcenter. After I got the second one and found it wouldn't SLI I went and talked to the manager and asked if I could return my SC card I bought new (which had been purchased about 35-40 days prior so outside normal return policy) and exchange it for an open box SSC they had in stock. After talking with them for a moment and explaining the situation they helped me out there was even a $40 price difference and I asked if they could make it the same price as the other open box SSC I bought 2 days earlier and they agreed to that too! after it was all done there was still a $10 price difference I was HAPPY to pay.
> Microcenter is AWESOME and anybody who needs anything from there. I'll bring that place as much business as I can!


Nice! Microcenter is very good.. Love to hear that about them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor509*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark!
> 
> My friend have some troubles with editing his bios for ASUS GTX 980Ti Matrix Platinum. I would like to ask you for help.
> 
> +1- Disable the boost (to avoid throttle at 67c)
> +2- Increase the TDP limit
> +3- Increase the voltage
> +4- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
> 
> Can you apply this settings without any OC? Stock clocks, stock fan speed. Only remove restrictions like boost, tdp limit and increase/unlock voltage.
> 
> GM200980TiAsusMatrix.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be very grateful if you can help. Thank you in advance!


Here yo go

GM200980TiAsusMatrix----------Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

the only way to disable the throttle is limit the bios to specific clock under load








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tin0*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I am running the MSI GTX980Ti GAMING 6G and loving it. Just the power limit is currently hindering my 24/7 OC settings in my TV gaming rig. Can you *only* change the 350W default power target at 100% and 425W max power target at 121% (or 109% if not allowed to higher). You can find my BIOS here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/178354/msi-gtx980ti-6144-150925
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Hey there

here yo go,, as yo request

MSI.GTX980Ti.6144.150925---------------------TDP.zip 147k .zip file


TDP.zip (147k. zip file)

100% = 350W.. 121% = 425W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchoui*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Could you change the bios for my friend.
> 
> He bought a 980ti Strix and it has a 80% asic but it cant do much OC. The voltage in AB only raise at +50.
> 
> He got perfaps like VRel.Vop
> 
> Can you unlock the voltage and power limit? like gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> 
> Bios:
> 
> GM200_Ricardo.zip 147k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM200_Ricardo-------------Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

that card is votlage locked at 1.212v.. so no way to pass that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaolis*
> 
> Hi Dark,
> 
> My screens keep dying 1-3 times a day, and it only happens when im idling. Im not sure if this is a bad card or can be fixed by changing voltages / disabling boost.
> 
> Side note: im using only my HDMI most of the time as my mouse pops out of game when my other 2 screens are enabled, dont know if that will have anything to do with it.
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 970 4G LE, which is just a turned down version of the 4G
> 
> Anyway you can make this optimized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pull 52-55C on temp right now just with stock.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> MSIGTX9704GLE.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT: Link to card: https://us.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-970-GAMING-4G-LE.html


Hello

Download MSI Live Update and check if there is any bios update ? sound like bios compatibility issue to me..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2sl0w*
> 
> Mr Dark.
> 
> I am in need of your services again. I just got a Gigabyte 980TI Xtreme and added it to my water cooling loop. However, "stock" it is slower than my Dark tweaked 980 from Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can you work your magic again? This card is supposed to compete with EVGA Classified and MSI lightning.
> 
> Link to Bios:
> 
> GM2002.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Link to Card:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gigabyte-980ti-xtreme-gaming-windforce,4391.html
> 
> Image for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sooo much in advance!
> 
> How are your 980ti's working!?
> 
> Firestrike Ultra 980(1582mhz) vs 980ti (stock 1240mhz): http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8884421/fs/8432104


Sure, here yo go

Xtreme--980TI---Ultimate.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v& higher TDP limit & boost off..

your 980 was OC'd to the hell







and i didn't get the time to play with 2 Ti in SLI








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sy5tem*
> 
> Hello
> 
> i would love
> 
> 1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> 2-Increase the TDP limit
> 3-Increase the voltage
> 4-OC the memory
> 5- Custom fan curve
> 6-highest OC without any OC software!
> 7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
> 
> my card is an EVGA 980TI FTW
> i used msi AB to run it at boost + 15mhz = 1420mhz @ 1.121 volt ... get around 69C , ASIC quality is 77.7%
> 
> i tried your bios here from other evga card but the bios version end with 90 , while my bioses end with 91 ... on switch 1 and 2 ...
> 
> here is the one from switch 2 ... can you please mod it!
> 
> thank you very much!
> 
> EVGA_980TI_FTW-SW2.zip 147k .zip file


Hello there

here yo go

980TISW2--------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.22v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaolis*
> 
> How much are you selling them for?


Around 550$ here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2sl0w*
> 
> Why sell? All the cool kids have a 1070 founders with tri sli 980ti for physx......


Yea, hahaha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2sl0w*
> 
> So ... is it faster than your 980ti overclocked?
> 
> Looks Sexy!!!


@2100mhz Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolcorey1*
> 
> Hi again Mr Dark. Could you make me a bios with stock clocks but increased voltage. I have a 980 TI hybrid cooler now and would like a bios with the highest safe voltage with stock clock speed. Thanks for your time.
> 
> GM200.zip 199k .zip file


Hello

To increase the voltage, I need specific clock to lock the bios at.. 1405mhz is good or ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiauser122*
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you once again Mr-Dark, I was having issues with my previous EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX2.0+ so I RMA'd it and received the replacement today with 79.5 asic quality that seems to hold a stable 1450mhz core clock without adding voltage, I'm satisfied with it but yet again I'm being Power Limited according to GPU-Z when overclocking and GPU hits around 105% (keep in mind I'm trying to be as safe as possible when it comes to overclocking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway you can do the same with this card and remove the limit? many thanks in advance!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


No problem.. here is a bios with higher TDP limit

GM200--------TDP.zip 152k .zip file


TDP.zip (152k. zip file)

TDP UP to 141%









Still working on the Rest..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> I've never actually looked closely at how GPU boost and power limits work I just knew I didn't like them. It was interesting to see the clock speed jump and disappointing to watch the framerate go stutter crazmo.
> 
> The second card did clock itself up to 1442.8 according to gpu-z but under super heavy load it would bounce around 1418-1430 and sometimes pop back up to 1442.
> I'm really liking this card I can't wait to see what it does unleashed. (Yeah it's still a 970 it's not gonna be earth-shattering but it'll be pretty awesome to me)


Bro, Let me know what yo need so i can help.. I see more than request by yo









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> Got upgraded from 1080 ACX 3.0 to 1080 SC ACX 3.0 for free due to "unforeseen" issues. Maybe if it takes longer, they'll bump me to the 1080 FTW, lol. Gotta love the eVGA step-up program.
> OLD
> 
> NEW


Oops! nice card man.. hope they drop it Soon for yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obtained*
> 
> MSI 980Ti Gaming 6G OC. Can I get the load voltage set to 1.25? Please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Sure, but I need specific clock to lock the bios at..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Good job installing the Kraken and memory sinks on that sweet new 1070!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2050 MHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you used good thermal paste too.
> Nice clean setup, the NZXT shroud really adds some nice color to the build, it "pops", lol.
> 
> With those high ambient outside temps. you have now, you're really getting good temp. reduction on the gpu with the Kraken.
> Imo it's doing just as well as a custom loop would.
> That's the beautiful thing about good watercooling, you've reduced your gpu load temps. in half!
> 
> Have fun playing with that new card!


Heheh, its 2100Mhz now









the Kraken is good, and drop the temp by a good amount.. My First Loop is very close.. I can hear it









I think all Request done... If i miss anyone please let me know


----------



## coolcorey1

Yeah 1405 and a voltage higher than 1.25V (The last bios you gave me was unstable at 1.25 and 1506), also memory at stock as I would like to see how high I can go on the GPU core and I believe my vram overclocks poorly. Thank you very much for all your time!

GM200.zip 199k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolcorey1*
> 
> Yeah 1405 and a voltage higher than 1.25V (The last bios you gave me was unstable at 1.25 and 1506), also memory at stock as I would like to see how high I can go on the GPU core and I believe my vram overclocks poorly. Thank you very much for all your time!
> 
> GM200.zip 199k .zip file


Sure, Here yo go

GM200----Dark.zip 151k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## coolcorey1

Thank you very much, flashing now!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Pascal bios tweaker around the corner..lol I can feel that..









If someone remember Maxwell tweaker Out after the Hard mod guide..


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Pascal bios tweaker around the corner..lol I can feel that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone remember Maxwell tweaker Out after the Hard mod guide..










Mr_Dark i'll be looking forward having your BIOS for Pascal
MSI Ref. 1080 coming tomorrow


----------



## sazistas

Hello,
I have two Asus Strix 980Ti GPUs and I want a custom bios to achieve a better overclock. Can anyone help me and edit my bios file?
Thanks!

GM200.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## 2sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> all request will be done today! I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some time manage


Dude.. those posts were BEAST... Really impressive. Loading the Dark bios now for the 980ti.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Dark i'll be looking forward having your BIOS for Pascal
> MSI Ref. 1080 coming tomorrow


Nice!! Yo will love the performance, but yo will hate the stupid power limit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> Hello,
> I have two Asus Strix 980Ti GPUs and I want a custom bios to achieve a better overclock. Can anyone help me and edit my bios file?
> Thanks!
> 
> GM200.zip 153k .zip file


Hello there

Here yo go

GM200---------Strix------Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Strix

Dark.zip (153k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and make sure both card at same voltage then yo can push farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2sl0w*
> 
> Dude.. those posts were BEAST... Really impressive. Loading the Dark bios now for the 980ti.


Hehehe, Custom bios's is fun..







Enjoy it bro


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Pascal bios tweaker around the corner..lol I can feel that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone remember Maxwell tweaker Out after the Hard mod guide..


http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/600
seems they are still working hard on that


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> That's a very high ambient, so the max temp. is really good, imo.
> 
> Those Krakens are working out very well for you, on various cards. Saves a lot of money from buying individual blocks for them.
> Enjoy those lovely MSI Golden Editions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kraken work, but will not use that all time.. my first Loop around the corner
Click to expand...

You've done well with the Kraken on your cards.

Glad to hear you're going to do a custom loop, that's really satisfying once it's done.
Blocks for the cards are always an expense, especially if you upgrade often, lol.
But well worth it. Looking forward to seeing your custom build!


----------



## sazistas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice!! Yo will love the performance, but yo will hate the stupid power limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200---------Strix------Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Strix
> 
> Dark.zip (153k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash that bios and make sure both card at same voltage then yo can push farther from any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe, Custom bios's is fun..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it bro


Thanks for the custom Bios!!!!
I flashed both of my GPUs with this but with the stock bios I could raise the voltage up to 50mv in afterburner. Now it is 0. Look at this screenshot I took from nvidia inspector. What should I do to enable voltage option?


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Bro, Let me know what yo need so i can help.. I see more than request by yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! nice card man.. hope they drop it Soon for yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but I need specific clock to lock the bios at..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heheh, its 2100Mhz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Kraken is good, and drop the temp by a good amount.. My First Loop is very close.. I can hear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all Request done... If i miss anyone please let me know


Sorry for being unclear I got a little excited.
So the final verdict was getting a brand new 970 to SLI works great 81.1% ASIC I know my first card will do 1569 or 1570 (max OC I usually run around 1557~) whatever it is and 4000 mem at the 1.25 you made for me. I was wondering if it was safe to go up on the volts temps are pretty good at max.

I'm including the BIOS for my first card which you modded and works great to see if a v bump will help or is possible and safe. Also the BIOS for the new card to make a matched set.

SSC1DARK.zip 136k .zip file


SSCNEW81ASIC.zip 136k .zip file


Also thanks again and sorry for being unclear this will hopefully be my final request for these cards.


----------



## Hanjin

Want to see how far I can push my ASUS GTX 950 OC if anyone can modify my bios would be much appreciated.

GM206.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## NoahNL

Mr dark & the rest,

After a few weeks of playing with the custom bios you gave me, I've managed to go through the single player gta 5 mode again without a hitch, or artifact.
Witcher 3 runs fine, and firestrike, heaven and valley ran through some loops fine though.
My stable clocks i use for now are 1506/1512 on the core, and 1953 on the mem. the highest stable clock i could get was 1524 on the gpu core and 2070 on the mem, dropped down the numbers a bit for 24/7 usage.
some days I even left my pc on in the single player mode in gta for hours to come back home and see the game still running fine.

Below are my 24/7 stable clocks, which never exceeds 60 degrees on the gpu core, while gaming it hovers around 40/45/50 degrees celsius,



Ran some random benchmars last night to check if its still stable, and it was!





Below i have a ss of my gpu at 1512/core and 2000 on the mem.





So thanks again man!!! Im thinking about going SLI with a 2nd hybrid one.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/600
> seems they are still working hard on that


Yeah, but its close








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You've done well with the Kraken on your cards.
> 
> Glad to hear you're going to do a custom loop, that's really satisfying once it's done.
> Blocks for the cards are always an expense, especially if you upgrade often, lol.
> But well worth it. Looking forward to seeing your custom build!


I hope so, first Loop ever








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the custom Bios!!!!
> I flashed both of my GPUs with this but with the stock bios I could raise the voltage up to 50mv in afterburner. Now it is 0. Look at this screenshot I took from nvidia inspector. What should I do to enable voltage option?


Hello

No need to push the voltage from MSI AB anymore.. just push the core/memory farther.. the voltage already at the max for that card which 1.212v








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Sorry for being unclear I got a little excited.
> So the final verdict was getting a brand new 970 to SLI works great 81.1% ASIC I know my first card will do 1569 or 1570 (max OC I usually run around 1557~) whatever it is and 4000 mem at the 1.25 you made for me. I was wondering if it was safe to go up on the volts temps are pretty good at max.
> 
> I'm including the BIOS for my first card which you modded and works great to see if a v bump will help or is possible and safe. Also the BIOS for the new card to make a matched set.
> 
> SSC1DARK.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> SSCNEW81ASIC.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also thanks again and sorry for being unclear this will hopefully be my final request for these cards.


No problem bro, here yo go

Evga970--SSC---SLI-------Dark.zip 273k .zip file


Dark.zip (273k. zip file)

Both at 1506mhz core & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash both and push them to the limit, once yo find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios again to the new profile... and no problem feel free to ask if yo need anything









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanjin*
> 
> Want to see how far I can push my ASUS GTX 950 OC if anyone can modify my bios would be much appreciated.
> 
> GM206.zip 148k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

Asus950------Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.5ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and make sure the card stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoahNL*
> 
> Mr dark & the rest,
> 
> After a few weeks of playing with the custom bios you gave me, I've managed to go through the single player gta 5 mode again without a hitch, or artifact.
> Witcher 3 runs fine, and firestrike, heaven and valley ran through some loops fine though.
> My stable clocks i use for now are 1506/1512 on the core, and 1953 on the mem. the highest stable clock i could get was 1524 on the gpu core and 2070 on the mem, dropped down the numbers a bit for 24/7 usage.
> some days I even left my pc on in the single player mode in gta for hours to come back home and see the game still running fine.
> 
> Below are my 24/7 stable clocks, which never exceeds 60 degrees on the gpu core, while gaming it hovers around 40/45/50 degrees celsius,
> 
> 
> 
> Ran some random benchmars last night to check if its still stable, and it was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below i have a ss of my gpu at 1512/core and 2000 on the mem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thanks again man!!! Im thinking about going SLI with a 2nd hybrid one.


Glad to hear that bro! your build look Awesome









yo can improve your gpu temp by installing the gpu Rad on the Front as Intake.. that will improve the temp by 2-5c at least.. but the cpu temp will increase a little


----------



## Hanjin

Thanks alot


----------



## jord06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hey there
> 
> here is what you ask for
> 
> MSI980Ti---Bioss.zip 457k .zip file
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> hello Mr-Dark
> 
> unfortunately all 3 files are 1400 core clock
> I just wanted the 1st one to be 1400 Mhz with no change to memory but the 2nd and 3rd to be 1450mhz with 3600 and 3700 memory, also all 3 disabled boost and higher TDP, and power limit % of your best preference
> 
> Also is there any way to make the clocks exactly 1400 and 1450? is such thing even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, I have two MSI 980 ti Gaming 6 soon to be under EKWB blocks
> 
> Would this bios be right for me to use or should I still upload the stock one? Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr-Dark

@jord06

Upload the stock bios, and let me know what yo need


----------



## jord06

Here is the stock BIOS

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


I was hoping to have all limitations/ throttling turned off and a decent OC for 24/7 use under a customer loop.

currently on afterburning I've been +120 on GPU +550 memory.

Sorry but currently not familiar with this method but willing to learn


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jord06*
> 
> Here is the stock BIOS
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I was hoping to have all limitations/ throttling turned off and a decent OC for 24/7 use under a customer loop.
> 
> currently on afterburning I've been +120 on GPU +550 memory.
> 
> Sorry but currently not familiar with this method but willing to learn


Here yo go

GM200---MSI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Rest all OC software and flash that bios and let me know how yo go


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GTX 1070 FE and Kraken G10/H105...
> 
> The PCB with memory heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> G10 installed
> 
> 
> 
> The whole build
> 
> 
> 
> The Fan's is ThermalTake ring 120 Red.. @900rpm.. Max temp is 44c at 2050mhz clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. at stock cooler the temp was 60c idle and 82c under load..
> 
> the room temp around 30c here.. Outside is +38c easily


Looking real nice! I see you got yourself a keeper too, my gf bought Accelero Hybrid III-140 to me







Haven't had time to install it yet so no comparison on temps with your kraken and h105.

Can't wait for that bios tweaker i even considered hard modding since power is limiting this card so hard! My msi 1070 FE can do stable 2025mhz and mem 9500mhz temps being 77C after 20 loops of firestrike. I also got h100i v2 for my cpu, right now it's set up on top of my case to push air out, But this makes my define r5 not so silent anymore even i use only noctua's fans.

I'm thinking to put my corsair rad infront as intake push/pull setup (corsair recommends this) and my artic cooler rad in the back of case to push air out. any thoughts on this?


----------



## navjack27

i totally don't remember if i ever asked mr dark to either mod me a bios or see if mine is currently in tip top shape. so i'll ask







care to check this out?

gm200_temp60max.zip 194k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GTX 1070 FE and Kraken G10/H105...
> 
> The PCB with memory heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> G10 installed
> 
> 
> 
> The whole build
> 
> 
> 
> The Fan's is ThermalTake ring 120 Red.. @900rpm.. Max temp is 44c at 2050mhz clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. at stock cooler the temp was 60c idle and 82c under load..
> 
> the room temp around 30c here.. Outside is +38c easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking real nice! I see you got yourself a keeper too, my gf bought Accelero Hybrid III-140 to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had time to install it yet so no comparison on temps with your kraken and h105.
> 
> Can't wait for that bios tweaker i even considered hard modding since power is limiting this card so hard! My msi 1070 FE can do stable 2025mhz and mem 9500mhz temps being 77C after 20 loops of firestrike. I also got h100i v2 for my cpu, right now it's set up on top of my case to push air out, But this makes my define r5 not so silent anymore even i use only noctua's fans.
> 
> I'm thinking to put my corsair rad infront as intake push/pull setup (corsair recommends this) and my artic cooler rad in the back of case to push air out. any thoughts on this?
Click to expand...

I run my CPU rad as push pull intake but from the top. It produces the best temps for sure but this should not come as a surprise since the fresh ambient air will always be cooler than the air in the case. It's always best to spend a couple hours testing various fan configurations you never know what silly fan setup may produce the best result. You can always guess and speculate but this doesn't always yield the best results.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem bro, here yo go
> 
> Evga970--SSC---SLI-------Dark.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (273k. zip file)
> 
> Both at 1506mhz core & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash both and push them to the limit, once yo find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios again to the new profile... and no problem feel free to ask if yo need anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here yo go


Thanks! I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## barebone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure, drop the stock bios here so i can help


 GM204.zip 136k .zip file




i must downclock the factory oc setting in order to avoid this blackscreen.
the temp is arround 65-75C while playing witcher 3 ultra and other heavy games


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Looking real nice! I see you got yourself a keeper too, my gf bought Accelero Hybrid III-140 to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had time to install it yet so no comparison on temps with your kraken and h105.
> 
> Can't wait for that bios tweaker i even considered hard modding since power is limiting this card so hard! My msi 1070 FE can do stable 2025mhz and mem 9500mhz temps being 77C after 20 loops of firestrike. I also got h100i v2 for my cpu, right now it's set up on top of my case to push air out, But this makes my define r5 not so silent anymore even i use only noctua's fans.
> 
> I'm thinking to put my corsair rad infront as intake push/pull setup (corsair recommends this) and my artic cooler rad in the back of case to push air out. any thoughts on this?


Heheh, Sure Water 240mm rad is the best for the gpu.. and no need to push the fan's over 1k rpm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i totally don't remember if i ever asked mr dark to either mod me a bios or see if mine is currently in tip top shape. so i'll ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care to check this out?
> 
> gm200_temp60max.zip 194k .zip file


Not bad at all, but the voltage table need a little tweak to avoid any crash or throttle under load









I can do that if yo want that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I run my CPU rad as push pull intake but from the top. It produces the best temps for sure but this should not come as a surprise since the fresh ambient air will always be cooler than the air in the case. It's always best to spend a couple hours testing various fan configurations you never know what silly fan setup may produce the best result. You can always guess and speculate but this doesn't always yield the best results.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Yeah, Push/Pull give lower temp at low fan speed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate it a lot.


you're most welcome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebone*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must downclock the factory oc setting in order to avoid this blackscreen.
> the temp is arround 65-75C while playing witcher 3 ultra and other heavy games


Hello

give this a try

GM204------------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1304mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Mr-Dark

Yeah









https://gfycat.com/ActualDrearyKitfox


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gfycat.com/ActualDrearyKitfox


Oh my gosh!









A pretty gal in the back seat, and two 1080's in the front seat!
Lovely video, Mr-Dark!









Edit:
I first said 1080 Ti's by mistake.
That is for the future!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gfycat.com/ActualDrearyKitfox
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pretty gal in the back seat, and two 1080's in the front seat!
> Lovely video, Mr-Dark!
Click to expand...

Only if they were TIs you may be so excited you leave the girl at the store...

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hahahah, 1080s > Girl









1080 > Son


----------



## breakbiter

Hello,
Sorry for my English, I´m from Spain.
My gpu is a Asus GTX 980 Poseidon, with custom liquid cooling, and ASIC quality of 67,6%.
I want to increase the voltage limit. I flash your upload mod bios for my graphic card (980--poseidon---Dark.zip). Your mod is config for 1,281,3v, but my voltage stay at 1.212v max. I move the voltage farther in Asus gpu tweak, but I can not increase this.
What I can do??

Thank you!!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hahahah, 1080s > Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 > Son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, Awesome!!

Question:
Is it safe to assume that as a general rule of thumb when ones intention is to mod the bios for the best OC is to get the least expensive version of the particular card?


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Haha, Awesome!!
> 
> Question:
> Is it safe to assume that as a general rule of thumb when ones intention is to mod the bios for the best OC is to get the least expensive version of the particular card?


Well if you wan't the max potential for oc you shouldn't go with the cheapest model, you should get one with no hard voltage limit, in gtx 970 for example msi twin frozer, gigabyte g1 or evga classified . Most cheapest versions usually have hard lock on voltage control which you can't bypass with modding bios.


----------



## jord06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200---MSI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Rest all OC software and flash that bios and let me know how yo go


Hey thank heaps for your mod!

I can get 3D Mark to pass with one card but find its slightly unstable, slight artefacts maybe? Noticed more when running SLI.

Using after burning and lowering gpu -90 (Max I can lower it) improves it but am getting slight odd stutters, normal bios fixes issue. should the custom bios only be used on watercooling? My blocks are still on their way


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Hybrid---Ti---1.200v--1506--3700.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Btw, that bios was Super Ugly... Its look way better now


Thank you Mr-Dark! I appreciate the cleanup of the mess on the bios as well! +rep

Congrats on your new toys too!


----------



## leonman44

Hello mr dark , my 1.3V custom bios for my xtreme windforce works still great with 1570/8000 with not a single crash or instability







, but i got some black screens in heavy gaming (remembered my 290x when ocing the memory had the same trouble) with new nvidia drivers release and just back off my memory from 8200->8000 also i am not longer able to benchmark my card higher when i could do that before some months , could my chip start degradating or they messed a bit the drivers? By the way , what power limit are you using for this bios 160%?









*I am getting really good bench scores , about 21.800 on firestrike which is a stock 1080!*


----------



## Amblin

So I just flashed the BIOS found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/19520#post_24537064
Tested for about thirty seconds, saw a couple of artifacts, tabbed out. Tried to adjust GPU core/memory values. BSOD. Tried to adjust core frequency by 1mhz. BSOD. Why? Am I not able to adjust the values of custom BIOSs after they have been flashed?

EDIT: Figured it out. Perhaps it was an issue with that particular version of the modded bios but I tried another and changing values no longer causes problems.


----------



## fat4l

@Mr-Dark, I decided to go with 1080








I hope you will hve the ability to mod the bios soon







Well I will be buying 1080 in 1 month anyway so .....









I'm not sure if it's worth to pay the premium for AIB cards or it's fine to go with reference design and much cheaper.....


----------



## stephen427

Hey Mr Dark. I requested earlier but you were busy so here I go again







Could you adjust mine it is a MSI 980ti 6G gaming on full cover block EKWD.

I currently can go 1471mhz max on 1.23V and 400+ on memory using afterburner. It is a hard limit. I have a pretty avarage card on air I could only reach 1441Mhz with stock voltages. Hope this helps ps if I can reach 1500 i'll be happy!

Can you make it go to 1.275v with no power limit and no boost. My temps are 60C max currently on 1.23V. my gpu has its own dedicated 360 rad but its running low fan speeds.

Thank you!

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## jord06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark. I requested earlier but you were busy so here I go again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you adjust mine it is a MSI 980ti 6G gaming on full cover block EKWD.
> 
> I currently can go 1471mhz max on 1.23V and 400+ on memory using afterburner. It is a hard limit. I have a pretty avarage card on air I could only reach 1441Mhz with stock voltages. Hope this helps ps if I can reach 1500 i'll be happy!
> 
> Can you make it go to 1.275v with no power limit and no boost. My temps are 60C max currently on 1.23V. my gpu has its own dedicated 360 rad but its running low fan speeds.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Wait for his reply but he just did mine for the exact same card.

I also flashed it onto my second card with it with no problems, though its set for 1507 on the gpu, I'm waiting for my EK blocks to arrive


----------



## microtech

Hello Mr-Dark

Thanks again for all your help. Everything has been great with the EVGA Hybrid 980 Ti at 1519 up until I played Tomb Raider. For some reason I get little artifacts right on the main character during high action. If I turn down the core clock they go away. No other game has any problem ever though!

So I wonder, is it maybe possible to crank up the voltage a bit on this bios? The core just seems to need a tiny bit of help from more power maybe? Or do you think the answer is just lower the clock?

Here is the bios:

EVGAHybrid----1519---3900.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## deegzor

Installed the Accelero Hybrid III-140 turn on pc.. and badammm no picture did, i just broke my ******* expensive 1070? tried pluggin the old coolers fans in the gpu:s slot with no success, tried loosening and tightening the heatsink for gpu.. no help there either.. Is anyone familiar with this cooler, haven't tried with the stock cooler yet since it's a ******* nightmare to put back on


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breakbiter*
> 
> Hello,
> Sorry for my English, I´m from Spain.
> My gpu is a Asus GTX 980 Poseidon, with custom liquid cooling, and ASIC quality of 67,6%.
> I want to increase the voltage limit. I flash your upload mod bios for my graphic card (980--poseidon---Dark.zip). Your mod is config for 1,281,3v, but my voltage stay at 1.212v max. I move the voltage farther in Asus gpu tweak, but I can not increase this.
> What I can do??
> 
> Thank you!!


Hello

that issue (1.212v limit ) is known on Asus card's... they lock the Strix card's and even the Poseidon got that also...









the bad thing they lock the volt from the VRM so no way to pass that from the bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Haha, Awesome!!
> 
> Question:
> Is it safe to assume that as a general rule of thumb when ones intention is to mod the bios for the best OC is to get the least expensive version of the particular card?


Hello

No, expensive not the way to go all time.. when i want to buy new card, I just make sure its votlage unlocked & enough VRM & the cooler good enough to keep it under 80c at no noise at all..

I never look to the high end card's like KPN & Matrix & HOF LN2 & Classified as all of those for LN2 or Extreme benchmark.. not for the normal user









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Well if you wan't the max potential for oc you shouldn't go with the cheapest model, you should get one with no hard voltage limit, in gtx 970 for example msi twin frozer, gigabyte g1 or evga classified . Most cheapest versions usually have hard lock on voltage control which you can't bypass with modding bios.


This ^^








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jord06*
> 
> Hey thank heaps for your mod!
> 
> I can get 3D Mark to pass with one card but find its slightly unstable, slight artefacts maybe? Noticed more when running SLI.
> 
> Using after burning and lowering gpu -90 (Max I can lower it) improves it but am getting slight odd stutters, normal bios fixes issue. should the custom bios only be used on watercooling? My blocks are still on their way


Hello

As i know how the stock gaming cooler (crap ) on that card, flash this bios for now

GM200--MSI---AIR---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory..

Once your block's installed, flash the first bios and let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Thank you Mr-Dark! I appreciate the cleanup of the mess on the bios as well! +rep
> 
> Congrats on your new toys too!


Thanks bro, Enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello mr dark , my 1.3V custom bios for my xtreme windforce works still great with 1570/8000 with not a single crash or instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i got some black screens in heavy gaming (remembered my 290x when ocing the memory had the same trouble) with new nvidia drivers release and just back off my memory from 8200->8000 also i am not longer able to benchmark my card higher when i could do that before some months , could my chip start degradating or they messed a bit the drivers? By the way , what power limit are you using for this bios 160%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am getting really good bench scores , about 21.800 on firestrike which is a stock 1080!*


Hello

OC'ing the memory over 8ghz isn't worth it at all, also it will be stable on some game's but will fail hard on other game's....

newer driver's sometime make your OC unstable and some allow yo to OC higher, but that never happen to me as once i find the Max stable core clock i drop it 30mhz.. So no crash with any driver or something









I can't remember what is the limit on your bios... yo can see how much bios's out from my hand per day







drop your bios here so i can check it for yo









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amblin*
> 
> So I just flashed the BIOS found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/19520#post_24537064
> Tested for about thirty seconds, saw a couple of artifacts, tabbed out. Tried to adjust GPU core/memory values. BSOD. Tried to adjust core frequency by 1mhz. BSOD. Why? Am I not able to adjust the values of custom BIOSs after they have been flashed?
> 
> EDIT: Figured it out. Perhaps it was an issue with that particular version of the modded bios but I tried another and changing values no longer causes problems.


Hmmm, drop your stock bios here so i can help yo better ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> @Mr-Dark, I decided to go with 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will hve the ability to mod the bios soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I will be buying 1080 in 1 month anyway so .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's worth to pay the premium for AIB cards or it's fine to go with reference design and much cheaper.....


Nice! Just get something with 8 Pin & 6 Pin power cable's to stay in the safe way.. custom's bios's on the way.. Once the Pascal bios tweaker out my 1070 will be flashed 30 time per day or so









just to be clear even the FE will be fine with custom bios...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark. I requested earlier but you were busy so here I go again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you adjust mine it is a MSI 980ti 6G gaming on full cover block EKWD.
> 
> I currently can go 1471mhz max on 1.23V and 400+ on memory using afterburner. It is a hard limit. I have a pretty avarage card on air I could only reach 1441Mhz with stock voltages. Hope this helps ps if I can reach 1500 i'll be happy!
> 
> Can you make it go to 1.275v with no power limit and no boost. My temps are 60C max currently on 1.23V. my gpu has its own dedicated 360 rad but its running low fan speeds.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

I'm sure, your custom bios out from long time.. I didn't miss your request







but here is again

MSI980Ti---Water---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

rest any OC software yo have there, then flash the new bios.. let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark
> 
> Thanks again for all your help. Everything has been great with the EVGA Hybrid 980 Ti at 1519 up until I played Tomb Raider. For some reason I get little artifacts right on the main character during high action. If I turn down the core clock they go away. No other game has any problem ever though!
> 
> So I wonder, is it maybe possible to crank up the voltage a bit on this bios? The core just seems to need a tiny bit of help from more power maybe? Or do you think the answer is just lower the clock?
> 
> Here is the bios:
> 
> EVGAHybrid----1519---3900.zip 146k .zip file


Hello there

Sure, here yo go

EVGAHybrid--980Ti----1519----1.275v.zip 146k .zip file


the voltage was 1.255v and now its 1.275v.. you will be fine at 1519mhz and maybe yo can push it a little more to 1531mhz or 1544mhz









how your temp at 1.255v bios ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Installed the Accelero Hybrid III-140 turn on pc.. and badammm no picture did, i just broke my ******* expensive 1070? tried pluggin the old coolers fans in the gpu:s slot with no success, tried loosening and tightening the heatsink for gpu.. no help there either.. Is anyone familiar with this cooler, haven't tried with the stock cooler yet since it's a ******* nightmare to put back on


OMG bro! maybe tight too much and bend the PCB ? or that cooler not compatible with 1070 and short something on the PCB ?

Can yo see any damage on the PCB ? if no just slap the stock cooler back and RMA that card









I'm sorry to hear that happen


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> OC'ing the memory over 8ghz isn't worth it at all, also it will be stable on some game's but will fail hard on other game's....
> 
> newer driver's sometime make your OC unstable and some allow yo to OC higher, but that never happen to me as once i find the Max stable core clock i drop it 30mhz.. So no crash with any driver or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember what is the limit on your bios... yo can see how much bios's out from my hand per day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drop your bios here so i can check it for yo


Ok , here is your bios file extracted from my card!

GM200.zip 146k .zip file
 My card could run a 1590mhz in benchmarks , backed it to 1570mhz never had a crashed on that clock speed even when i run valley and heaven both of them at 2560X1600 windowed for 6 hours same time! But i don't know , memory became unstable after these months and also i am not able to bench with 1580mhz thats why i thought about degradation but might be the new drivers 368.22 and 368.39 (also they entered a new power plan "optimal power" but still adaptive seems better)... In Msi afterburner should i increase power limit from 100% to 101% or isnt working like the stock bios(stock bios was up to 140%)?









*Is ASIC quality that important? I have only 76.1%


----------



## Scootie

Hallo Mr-Dark

I have MSI gtx 970 gaming 4g
Can you set my bios:
1. 1500core 8000memory
2. 150% TDP
3. up to 1,3v
4. disable boost

Here is my stock BIOS

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> EVGAHybrid--980Ti----1519----1.275v.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> the voltage was 1.255v and now its 1.275v.. you will be fine at 1519mhz and maybe yo can push it a little more to 1531mhz or 1544mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how your temp at 1.255v bios ?


Hey thanks as always man! This made a huge improvement, however sometimes there is still a tiny artifact once in a while, way way less than before.

The temperatures never go above 50C even under 100% load, I put two Noctua fans on the radiator to help and they are just at 50% and still keep it very cold!

So if there is another step in voltage I guess we can try that, otherwise I should probably back it down 5 Mhz on the core or something.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Ok , here is your bios file extracted from my card!
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> My card could run a 1590mhz in benchmarks , backed it to 1570mhz never had a crashed on that clock speed even when i run valley and heaven both of them at 2560X1600 windowed for 6 hours same time! But i don't know , memory became unstable after these months and also i am not able to bench with 1580mhz thats why i thought about degradation but might be the new drivers 368.22 and 368.39 (also they entered a new power plan "optimal power" but still adaptive seems better)... In Msi afterburner should i increase power limit from 100% to 101% or isnt working like the stock bios(stock bios was up to 140%)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is ASIC quality that important? I have only 76.1%


Hello

your bios at 455W that equal to 150% at stock bios.. just leave it at 100% no need to change at all..

your ASIC is above the average which 70% for the Ti's..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scootie*
> 
> Hallo Mr-Dark
> 
> I have MSI gtx 970 gaming 4g
> Can you set my bios:
> 1. 1500core 8000memory
> 2. 150% TDP
> 3. up to 1,3v
> 4. disable boost
> 
> Here is my stock BIOS
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

All clear expect the voltage point.. once i lock the core at specific voltage, no way to change that from any OC software.. so let me know what yo need to use all time..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey thanks as always man! This made a huge improvement, however sometimes there is still a tiny artifact once in a while, way way less than before.
> 
> The temperatures never go above 50C even under 100% load, I put two Noctua fans on the radiator to help and they are just at 50% and still keep it very cold!
> 
> So if there is another step in voltage I guess we can try that, otherwise I should probably back it down 5 Mhz on the core or something.


In that case, 20mv isn't enough to stabilize 1519mhz, then its the wall for your card.. 1506mhz is good at 1.255v









EVGAHybrid---1.255v---1506mhz.zip 146k .zip file


Very good temp at that OC


----------



## Scootie

I will be able to raise freq on core and memory?
Can you set voltage at 1,275v ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scootie*
> 
> I will be able to raise freq on core and memory?
> Can you set voltage at 1,275v ?


Sure, yo can change the core/memory as yo want.. its the voltage wont change at all

MSI970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> your bios at 455W that equal to 150% at stock bios.. just leave it at 100% no need to change at all..
> 
> your ASIC is above the average which 70% for the Ti's..


Oh didn't know that for 980tis so yes its good , ok then not changing to 101% , can you modify the bios for a 160% power limit (i think this is the max that this cards allows and should go) so i can test it for some more stability or even some minor gains?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Oh didn't know that for 980tis so yes its good , ok then not changing to 101% , can you modify the bios for a 160% power limit (i think this is the max that this cards allows and should go) so i can test it for some more stability or even some minor gains?


What is the max power usage under heavy load ? if the card didn't hit 95% then no need for higher TDP limit


----------



## stephen427

Hey Mr dark it appears my bios is not working so well. I see red artifacts flashing for brief second and then half hour later my game crashes. Witcher 3.

It does not seem my card likes the extra voltage just to gain 30Mhz it does not seem worth it to me so I will make another but my final request which I know that works.

Then well can you make one that sticks to 1471Mhz on 1.23v with 400+ on memory (1953Mhz according to gpu-z) . No power limit. No boost. Thank you your doing community a huge favor!.

Here is my bios you modified for me in quote by you. And thank you for doing this and my stock one incase you need it.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> I'm sure, your custom bios out from long time.. I didn't miss your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here is again
> 
> MSI980Ti---Water---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> rest any OC software yo have there, then flash the new bios.. let me know how yo go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there


----------



## Scootie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, yo can change the core/memory as yo want.. its the voltage wont change at all
> 
> MSI970---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Hi







I hit my target at 1531mhz core and 8200mhz memory with fan on auto and still up to 1600ot/min
Can you make me:

Core on 1531mhz
Memory 8200mhz
and first bios with 1,237v and second with 1,256v?

I think 1,237v will be enought for this clocks

Also very big thanks for your time to helping us









Edit: I tryed Witcher 3 and coreclock are drop after few seconds from 1531 on 1443mhz and voltage from 1,275v on 1,256v. Temp was 70c. Any idea? 3d mark and unigine was holding clocks


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> In that case, 20mv isn't enough to stabilize 1519mhz, then its the wall for your card.. 1506mhz is good at 1.255v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGAHybrid---1.255v---1506mhz.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Very good temp at that OC


Hey there man thanks again! I've been playing with it at the 1506 1.255 for hours and everything was great then I got one, literally one quick artifact. So I think it's probably OK but it did make me wonder. Can we combine this one and the 1.275v just to get that extra stability / avoid any little blips?

I am try and make it myself but would rather wait for yours, if you can do 1506 with the higher 1.275 voltage that'd be awesome!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Hey Mr dark it appears my bios is not working so well. I see red artifacts flashing for brief second and then half hour later my game crashes. Witcher 3.
> 
> It does not seem my card likes the extra voltage just to gain 30Mhz it does not seem worth it to me so I will make another but my final request which I know that works.
> 
> Then well can you make one that sticks to 1471Mhz on 1.23v with 400+ on memory (1953Mhz according to gpu-z) . No power limit. No boost. Thank you your doing community a huge favor!.
> 
> Here is my bios you modified for me in quote by you. And thank you for doing this and my stock one incase you need it.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> ]


Hey there

Here yo go

MSI980Ti---1468mhz--3900mhz--1.23v.zip 152k .zip file


Each step is 13mhz, so 1468mhz to 1481 to 1493..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scootie*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit my target at 1531mhz core and 8200mhz memory with fan on auto and still up to 1600ot/min
> Can you make me:
> 
> Core on 1531mhz
> Memory 8200mhz
> and first bios with 1,237v and second with 1,256v?
> 
> I think 1,237v will be enought for this clocks
> 
> Also very big thanks for your time to helping us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I tryed Witcher 3 and coreclock are drop after few seconds from 1531 on 1443mhz and voltage from 1,275v on 1,256v. Temp was 70c. Any idea? 3d mark and unigine was holding clocks


Hey there

here yo go

MSI970--bioss-----------Dark.zip 273k .zip file


Dark.zip (273k. zip file)

maybe the card hit the +90% power limit ? or the core crash duo to Unstable OC..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey there man thanks again! I've been playing with it at the 1506 1.255 for hours and everything was great then I got one, literally one quick artifact. So I think it's probably OK but it did make me wonder. Can we combine this one and the 1.275v just to get that extra stability / avoid any little blips?
> 
> I am try and make it myself but would rather wait for yours, if you can do 1506 with the higher 1.275 voltage that'd be awesome!


Sure bro, Here yo go

EVGAHybrid--1506----1.275v.zip 146k .zip file


Enjoy it


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> blah blah blah what i said blah blah my bios
> 
> gm200_temp60max.zip 194k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> Not bad at all, but the voltage table need a little tweak to avoid any crash or throttle under load thumb.gif
> 
> I can do that if yo want that thumb.gif


@Mr-Dark i'd really appreciate it if you made those modifications to my bios. i haven't noticed anything related to throttling under load, the clock speeds seem to hold up when monitored with pretty much any program... although i can't really overclock much more past 1557mhz on the core, but that IS quite unstable (temps r fine tho)

not that it matters but last i checked my ASIC was... 84% or 81%... using the stock cooler since its a friggin boss on the GV-N98TXTREME-6GD. having it modded the way i currently have it is perfect. any 3d game, boom, right up to max clocks with no boost. having that voltage table fixed up and anything else that would give me a wide open bios so i could just use whatever overclocking software to up the memory and the core clocks and not have to worry about anything else would be ideal.


----------



## daunow

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Mainly looking for a guarantee overclock type of thing, nothing huge just something basic.

GTX 970 ACX2.0+ FTW+ http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3172/evga-gtx-970-ftw-acx-2-0


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! Just get something with 8 Pin & 6 Pin power cable's to stay in the safe way.. custom's bios's on the way.. Once the Pascal bios tweaker out my 1070 will be flashed 30 time per day or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to be clear even the FE will be fine with custom bios...


Hi man. Why do u suggest 6 + 8 pin ?








8-pin is not a real limitation afaik, as in reality it can supply 306W not just 150W.
I've checked many many reviews of custom pcb and founders pcb 1080s. Can't really see the "benefit" of having custom pcb and paying 100-200£ extra. All those custom cards clocked the same as founders card and some even worse(yeah poor silicon lottery







).
Do you think that bios mods may change this ? That cards with more phases may clock higher if we get some bios tweaks? (all under water!)
I'm just thinking of getting the cheapest 1080 and slapping a waterblock on it considering there is no difference in oc. The only thing I worry about is coil whine with these founders cards...

Btw, this is a very nice guide here: https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What is the max power usage under heavy load ? if the card didn't hit 95% then no need for higher TDP limit


I did a short firestrike test and got 79% at power draw so i guess none of the games will draw more than that.

I found this little pencil mod that effects VRM resistor so it can give actually more voltage on the chip , is this only for strix cards that lock the vrm's or just for stock bios? Here is a link : PENCIL MOD

I really can't see that 6pin port looking at me from the window and beging me for some more power!







i taked a noob look at ln2 bios and couldn't find any massive difference from this that i am using right now , they are both at 1.3V , i think that the extra 6pin must be activated by just pressing the little xtreme button , so i was wondering what if this bios could be modded for every day usage? what if i could flash this bios on the bios of ln2 slot? will be just the same but able to use the extra 6pin for more stability? I really can't see that xtreme "ln2" bios settings on it


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Hey there , any word on Pascal Tweaker and NVFlash yet? 1080 coming tomorrow and EVGA AIO by the end of this week . Will DREMEL the crap out of it


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Hi Mr Dark. I have an asus gtx 980 ti strix that i want to bios mod to get higher clocks. i'm using the Maxwell bios tweaker. I got 375watts total pull but the third down on power table which is the pcie slot is a little odd. it is reading 175000 (175watts) Is that not well over the 75watts it can pull? I changed it to 75000 but it throttles down to stock 1190mhz and no higher so I put it back to 17500 and stable at 1481 but no higher or it crashes.

asusstrix980timodbios.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Shadowdane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> Hey there , any word on Pascal Tweaker and NVFlash yet? 1080 coming tomorrow and EVGA AIO by the end of this week . Will DREMEL the crap out of it


Yah I hope the Pascal BIOS Tweaker gets released pretty soon... With GPU Boost 3.0 it seems it's likely there are significant changes in the BIOS. Pascal uses the Clockspeed / Voltage Curve which is completely new... hopefully that doesn't cause a lot of delays for a new BIOS tweaker.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Yah I hope the Pascal BIOS Tweaker gets released pretty soon... With GPU Boost 3.0 it seems it's likely there are significant changes in the BIOS. Pascal uses the Clockspeed / Voltage Curve which is completely new... hopefully that doesn't cause a lot of delays for a new BIOS tweaker.


Haven had AB or Precision installed in a long time , heh, NZXT CAM running my Fans but since last update they added OCing option to the program , gonna try that first







BUT also MSI board with MSI 1080 may be my best bet is AB now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I just order another 1070 for SLI..









still nothing about Pascal tweaker.. all request will be done today..


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just order another 1070 for SLI..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still nothing about Pascal tweaker.. all request will be done today..


Unrelated:::
Humm i think i got that Girl you have as Avatar in VR Porn








On a related note, cant wait to try a Flashed 1080 , judging by my 980 coming from 1127MHz to 1544Mhz and Performance BOOSt, i just hope the 1080 will be a similar deal


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Unrelated:::
> Humm i think i got that Girl you have as Avatar in VR Porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note, cant wait to try a Flashed 1080 , judging by my 980 coming from 1127MHz to 1544Mhz and Performance BOOSt, i just hope the 1080 will be a similar deal


Ariana Grande ? hahah You're searching deep
















Pascal bios's should be fun.. huge upgrade over the stock bios


----------



## DeathAngel74

eVGA 1080 SC should be here next month...I hope....LOL!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> eVGA 1080 SC should be here next month...I hope....LOL!


Lol... We have the 1080 SC here but that cost 900$,







200$ more for the high demand ? Nope


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Lol... We have the 1080 SC here but that cost 900$,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200$ more for the high demand ? Nope


SC? Really? Who needs SC when we got Mr_Dark with SSSSC BIOS








Saw a SINGLE 980 beat my STOCK Reference BIOS Clocked 980


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> SC? Really? Who needs SC when we got Mr_Dark with SSSSC BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a SINGLE 980 beat my STOCK Reference BIOS Clocked 980


Hehhe, OC the **** out of it bro







Pascal card's in rest now.. once the tweaker out..lol
















My 1070 FE at stock volt 1.035v is stable at 2130mhz on the core but the power limit














imagin with 200% power limit at 1.200v ?..lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hehhe, OC the **** out of it bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pascal card's in rest now.. once the tweaker out..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1070 FE at stock volt 1.035v is stable at 2130mhz on the core but the power limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagin with 200% power limit at 1.200v ?..lol


Dy delema is ,,, Use EVGA Hybrid AIO from 980 or wait for New 1080 KIT . EVGA is treating my 980 very well so far.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dy delema is ,,, Use EVGA Hybrid AIO from 980 or wait for New 1080 KIT . EVGA is treating my 980 very well so far.


Good idea, and the same here.. if the 1080 Hybrid didn't out next month i will build my first open loop.. who know


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Good idea, and the same here.. if the 1080 Hybrid didn't out next month i will build my first open loop.. who know


I already ordered 980Ti Hybrid kit , same as my 980 using. It's only 59$ while the supplies last







Will use that without Dremeling the Big part of Shroud yet


----------



## KillerBee33

1080 BIOS is floating around already









Inno3D_X3_1080.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

I hope the queue moves faster, lol.


----------



## phalae

Hello Mr-Dark,

I just get a MSI 980 Ti with 74% ASIC. I'm sure previous user ask you to make some customs bios for this card. I'm not looking for crazy OC, but 24/7 OC stable frequency
Could you please give me a shot at this bios ?









GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Lord of meat

If u r interested there is a deal on amazon for the 980ti https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-CLASSIFIED-Whisper-06G-P4-4997-KR/dp/B01BX3FCBE/ref=sr_1_7?tag=igndeals14-20


----------



## kristoferen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> If u r interested there is a deal on amazon for the 980ti https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-CLASSIFIED-Whisper-06G-P4-4997-KR/dp/B01BX3FCBE/ref=sr_1_7?tag=igndeals14-20


Why pay nearly $500 for a reference clocked Classified with no BP when the real thing is $409? http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-DirectX-12-06G-P4-0998-KR-6GB-384-Bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-/291727190812


----------



## deegzor




----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> Why pay nearly $500 for a reference clocked Classified with no BP when the real thing is $409? http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-DirectX-12-06G-P4-0998-KR-6GB-384-Bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-/291727190812


Don't know.... figured I'll post a deal I found, but yours is better.


----------



## KillerBee33

This one is for you Mr_Dark

nvflash_pascal.zip 1155k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hey Mr.Dark,
this is my bios you made me can you upgrade it more without touching voltage because my ASIC is 82.9% , core clock is 1531 and memory clock is 4001 .... please high up more the core and mem but keep voltage same 1.19V

Xtreme980Ti--1531--4001--1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Lynkdev

Mr. Dark,

Can you modify this bios for my Titan X's with any new updates or higher numbers please?

thanks!!

GM200.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Hi Mr Dark. I have an asus gtx 980 ti strix that i want to bios mod to get higher clocks. i'm using the Maxwell bios tweaker. I got 375watts total pull but the third down on power table which is the pcie slot is a little odd. it is reading 175000 (175watts) Is that not well over the 75watts it can pull? I changed it to 75000 but it throttles down to stock 1190mhz and no higher so I put it back to 17500.

I did get 1481mhz @1.212v (vrm limit) stable on my own bios mod but it stayed at that speed even on half life 2 which used 7% of my gpu at that speed. would have liked it to downclock to say 1250mhz @ 1.1v. Is it possible to get 1481mhz @1.212v boost and anything that doesn't use much gpu power to downclock to 1250mhz @1.1v? Sorry to ask so much









asusdcu3gtx980tioriginalbios.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## fireyfire

Hi Mr. Dark. I know this is a 900 series thread but can you mod a GTX 1080 BIOS Yet? Thanks.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireyfire*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark. I know this is a 900 series thread but can you mod a GTX 1080 BIOS Yet? Thanks.


No the required software pascal bios tweaker has not been released yet.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## wbrom42

I'm looking for BIOS to correct the DP port issue for Kingpin 980ti. I'm having an issue with my monitors dropping signal. I'm an OC noob to the third power, I haven't gotten the chance with this issue crushing my hopes and dreams.

I described the issue and what I've tried so far:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604446/monitors-dropping-signal

If this is the wrong place to ask, I apologize. Please point me in the right direction.


----------



## daunow

so many bios


----------



## wbrom42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> so many bios


No kidding, my head is spinning!


----------



## dengudomlige

Hi there!

Got a EVGA SC 980ti pretty recently and I have started OC. Noticed that I usually go down to 1.155 on voltage during Witcher 3 for example. I dont go down quite as low on Heaven for example. It does not go above 1.118 during load though.

I have tried tinkering with Afterburner settings but changing the voltage does not seem to matter. Currently I am using a 110% max power limit since it wont let me go higher.

In GPU-Z i am usually getting Vrel and PWR limit under perf cap reason.

Do I need to probably flash my bios to get it to work better and how many percent extra performance will I realistically get?

I added my bios as an attachment to this post if anyone wants to check out the bios. I have an ASIC quality of 78% if it matters.

GM200EVGA.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## XcroN

Hi Dark,
Maybe you can help my friend out.
He's got GTX 970 and willing to push it as high as possible.
Attaching BIOS and other info:

Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
ASIC: 70.7%

G1-GTX970-GM204-Elpida.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 1080 BIOS is floating around already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inno3D_X3_1080.zip 149k .zip file


Heheh, we need the Tweaker nothing else








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I hope the queue moves faster, lol.


Lol, good luck with that Queue








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phalae*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> I just get a MSI 980 Ti with 74% ASIC. I'm sure previous user ask you to make some customs bios for this card. I'm not looking for crazy OC, but 24/7 OC stable frequency
> Could you please give me a shot at this bios ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hello there

here yo go

MSI980Ti--1405mhz--1.218v--3700mhz.zip 146k .zip file


Flash that and make sure its stable, then yo can push it farther until yo crash.. I just keep the voltage at 1.218v as the stock cooler not good enough to push farther








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> If u r interested there is a deal on amazon for the 980ti https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-CLASSIFIED-Whisper-06G-P4-4997-KR/dp/B01BX3FCBE/ref=sr_1_7?tag=igndeals14-20


I just got the Hybrid ti for 470$... just to play with as i love that card from long time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> This one is for you Mr_Dark
> 
> nvflash_pascal.zip 1155k .zip file


Heheh, yea i seen that from MSI Gaming X bios file..







We need the Tweaker now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hey Mr.Dark,
> this is my bios you made me can you upgrade it more without touching voltage because my ASIC is 82.9% , core clock is 1531 and memory clock is 4001 .... please high up more the core and mem but keep voltage same 1.19V
> 
> Xtreme980Ti--1531--4001--1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

yo should give me some number's.. as the only way to know the limit at that volt is trying to push farther from any OC software









let me know some number's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Mr. Dark,
> 
> Can you modify this bios for my Titan X's with any new updates or higher numbers please?
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> GM200.zip 150k .zip file


Hello

Your bios at the Max already.. 1.285v and 450W TDP.. if yo push farther you will crash or yo didn't try ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark. I have an asus gtx 980 ti strix that i want to bios mod to get higher clocks. i'm using the Maxwell bios tweaker. I got 375watts total pull but the third down on power table which is the pcie slot is a little odd. it is reading 175000 (175watts) Is that not well over the 75watts it can pull? I changed it to 75000 but it throttles down to stock 1190mhz and no higher so I put it back to 17500.
> 
> I did get 1481mhz @1.212v (vrm limit) stable on my own bios mod but it stayed at that speed even on half life 2 which used 7% of my gpu at that speed. would have liked it to downclock to say 1250mhz @ 1.1v. Is it possible to get 1481mhz @1.212v boost and anything that doesn't use much gpu power to downclock to 1250mhz @1.1v? Sorry to ask so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asusdcu3gtx980tioriginalbios.zip 147k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

Asus980Ti--Strix-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1481mhz & 3.6ghz memory (stock) & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

just make sure the Nvidia power setting at Adaptive and the card should throttle just fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> No the required software pascal bios tweaker has not been released yet.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


This ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wbrom42*
> 
> I'm looking for BIOS to correct the DP port issue for Kingpin 980ti. I'm having an issue with my monitors dropping signal. I'm an OC noob to the third power, I haven't gotten the chance with this issue crushing my hopes and dreams.
> 
> I described the issue and what I've tried so far:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604446/monitors-dropping-signal
> 
> If this is the wrong place to ask, I apologize. Please point me in the right direction.


Hello

I'm sorry, but that need Advance bios mod.. we change only the clock&volt&TDP..etc








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wbrom42*
> 
> No kidding, my head is spinning!


Indeed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Got a EVGA SC 980ti pretty recently and I have started OC. Noticed that I usually go down to 1.155 on voltage during Witcher 3 for example. I dont go down quite as low on Heaven for example. It does not go above 1.118 during load though.
> 
> I have tried tinkering with Afterburner settings but changing the voltage does not seem to matter. Currently I am using a 110% max power limit since it wont let me go higher.
> 
> In GPU-Z i am usually getting Vrel and PWR limit under perf cap reason.
> 
> Do I need to probably flash my bios to get it to work better and how many percent extra performance will I realistically get?
> 
> I added my bios as an attachment to this post if anyone wants to check out the bios. I have an ASIC quality of 78% if it matters.
> 
> GM200EVGA.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

I can fix the voltage issue easily, but yo should know that once i change the voltage yo can't change that at all from any OC software..

so let me know which clock/voltage is fine with yo.. example 1405mhz @1.250v ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XcroN*
> 
> Hi Dark,
> Maybe you can help my friend out.
> He's got GTX 970 and willing to push it as high as possible.
> Attaching BIOS and other info:
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> ASIC: 70.7%
> 
> G1-GTX970-GM204-Elpida.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

G1-GTX970-GM204-Elpida---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.280v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
It's here but my work prevents me to try it untill Sunday


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> It's here but my work prevents me to try it untill Sunday


Wow, Nice!!! let us know how yo like it


----------



## dengudomlige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I can fix the voltage issue easily, but yo should know that once i change the voltage yo can't change that at all from any OC software..
> 
> so let me know which clock/voltage is fine with yo.. example 1405mhz @1.250v ?


Thank you!

I really have no idea whats the best core clock/ voltage for my GPU. Dont want to destroy my card and I also want to get I better OC then I have now. Is it possible to only raise the Power limit or TDP? Or is the Voltage unstable because of something else?

EDIT: Can I still change everything else except voltage via afterburner for example?

As of now I am playing with Witcher 3 around 1410-1440mhz on the core depending on what voltage I have.


----------



## hormesis

Hey Mr. Dark,

If you don't mind, I would love to have my Asus Strix GTX 970 bios modded to whatever you feel is a reasonable overclock.

Really appreciate the help.









GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Wow, Nice!!! let us know how yo like it


Ill be the first in line for the BIOS


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I really have no idea whats the best core clock/ voltage for my GPU. Dont want to destroy my card and I also want to get I better OC then I have now. Is it possible to only raise the Power limit or TDP? Or is the Voltage unstable because of something else?
> 
> EDIT: Can I still change everything else except voltage via afterburner for example?
> 
> As of now I am playing with Witcher 3 around 1410-1440mhz on the core depending on what voltage I have.


Okay, here yo go

Evga980Ti-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

yo can change the core/memory clock from any OC software,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hormesis*
> 
> Hey Mr. Dark,
> 
> If you don't mind, I would love to have my Asus Strix GTX 970 bios modded to whatever you feel is a reasonable overclock.
> 
> Really appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM204----Strix----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## dengudomlige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, here yo go
> 
> Evga980Ti-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> yo can change the core/memory clock from any OC software,
> Sure, here yo go


Thank you! Will try it out tommorrow!

Btw these are considered "low and relatively safe" voltage and TDP overclocks?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> Thank you! Will try it out tommorrow!
> 
> Btw these are considered "low and relatively safe" voltage and TDP overclocks?


Yes, Safe enough for any Air cooled card


----------



## SauronTheGreat

man mr dark where is the video ariana grande did this expression in your avatar ?


----------



## daunow

rip I think you skipped me and a couple of others dark
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> man mr dark where is the video ariana grande did this expression in your avatar ?


lmao


----------



## SauronTheGreat

huehuehue , i have been searching all over you tube , with no help :'(


----------



## hormesis

Just flashed and everything seems to be working. Thanks again!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> huehuehue , i have been searching all over you tube , with no help :'(


----------



## SauronTheGreat

come on man not this the video in which ariana danced like this


----------



## SauronTheGreat

ok mr dark i checked take this bios and set core clock to 1547(+15) and memory clock 4100mhz(+100) and keep voltage same 1.19







.. i checked on witcher 3 and unigene heaven it was stable on these clocks ...

Xtreme980Ti--1531--4001--1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> huehuehue , i have been searching all over you tube , with no help :'(
Click to expand...


----------



## microtech

Hello Mr Dark, can you or anyone answer a quick question for me?

When playing a game and the card is overclocked, suddenly everything gets a purple tint to it. Does that almost always mean the memory is overclocked too high? Is there anything like increasing voltage, or motherboard setting that could possible stabilize it a bit?

It is very strange because I can play for hours and it's fine then suddenly it will get the weird tint. I think it has to be the memory right?

I have increased the memory to be like 4000, but I can't seem to find the sweet spot, I want to make sure it is really memory most likely causing this.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## mus1mus

Memory, yes. Lower it by 50MHz and try.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Memory, yes. Lower it by 50MHz and try.


Thanks for the quick reply.

So this makes me wonder, is a memory overclock always going to be the same for a given card or do factors affect it? Like for instance if you have a lower core clock does it sometimes allow for more memory overclock?

The reason I ask is my core did come down from 1519 to 1506 and it seems it allows a bit more memory overclock, or am I crazy?

Does voltage ever affect memory OC, no right? Motherboard settings don't matter either eh, just simply up to whatever memory you get.


----------



## mus1mus

Lottery, and Memory chip quality.

But yeah, memory controller should be in-die. So stressing the core may limit the controller's capability.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


you never got around to my bios...

you said something about the voltage table

gm200_temp60max.zip 194k .zip file


----------



## pio14343

Hey dark, please help me modify my bios file of my EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 I will be grateful :]
I have tried 1506mhz core clocks with 1.200V + 3500mhz vram and my GPU has artifacts and just crashes in gta v or bench like unigine valley :/
(I have ASIC Quality of 82.2%)
My stock Bios: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bysn8O44-DYCN09pQ3dqSUlpTzQ/view?usp=sharing
and the custom bioses I used that crashed: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq2jegucvm17s6d/1506-SC_ACX2.0_1.200V.rom?dl=0
and: https://www.dropbox.com/s/l9oa7lcpl1sp8r7/1506-SC_ACX2.0_1.187V.rom?dl=0


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

thank you Mr Dark. this work beautifully and underclocks when load is 20% or less.


----------



## wbrom42

Update to my situation for those that may encounter it.

Avoid the Acer Predator monitors. From everything I've been able to gather they need a firmware update to work properly with certain 980ti cards. The firmware update can only be done by Acer apparently. I think it has something to do with the DP handshake that takes place.

Acer asks you to send them in, but that's ridiculous (in the box the Z35 is the size of a small refrigerator. I think they understand that the monitors will get returned by the vendors and they avoid the bad press of a recall.

I exchanged for the LG 34" and everything works like a charm. Now I have to try my hand and tweaking this beast!


----------



## dengudomlige

Hello again Mr Dark!

So i tried out your bios with higher TDP and 1.218V. It did keep a stable voltage but Heaven artifacts slightly around 1450mhz like before. So the voltage stability doesn't do much for me.

Is it still worth it to keep the higher TDP limit since i dont get PWR at perf cap reason? I saw that the original bios had a voltage limit of 1.25. If I copy and paste your Power table limit on the modded bios willI be able to get a better voltage stabilty with the original bios also?

What do you think is best here?

Will attach my two bios.

GM200EVGA.zip 152k .zip file


GM200EVGA2.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## crazysoccerman

Mr-Dark,

Would you kindly raise the max TDP on my BIOS to so that I can raise it to 150%? There were three different revisions of the GTX 980 Classified and I can't find a modded BIOS that matches mine.

I would greatly appreciate your help









GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark...Any word on a New Tweaker? I completely forgot how bad using OC Soft is


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark...Any word on a New Tweaker? I completely forgot how bad using OC Soft is


when did you buy the 1080 ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> when did you buy the 1080 ?


Came in Wed. Couldnt wait., installed yesterday , lost 2 hours of sleep.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

which brand did you get ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> which brand did you get ?


MSI FE
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/nhc9z


----------



## SauronTheGreat

why did you not buy a custom card ? apparently in my country the only custom card available is the 1080 G1 gaming


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> why did you not buy a custom card ? apparently in my country the only custom card available is the 1080 G1 gaming


Yeahhh...will never pay for Gigabyte product. Plus i like Reference cards and will Dremel this into a custom Hybrid like my 980


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yeahhh...will never pay for Gigabyte product. Plus i like Reference cards and will Dremel this into a custom Hybrid like my 980


you will use the corsair h55 cooler ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> you will use the corsair h55 cooler ?


EVGA AIO has been treating my 980 very good, i will wait a month for 1080 AIO from EVGA or just buy this again


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> EVGA AIO has been treating my 980 very good, i will wait a month for 1080 AIO from EVGA or just buy this again


how much did you OC the 980 and what were your temps?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> how much did you OC the 980 and what were your temps?


You didnt see a screenshot and a Validated GPU-Z link?


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Mr. Dark,
> 
> Can you modify this bios for my Titan X's with any new updates or higher numbers please?
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> GM200.zip 150k .zip file


Hello

Your bios at the Max already.. 1.285v and 450W TDP.. if yo push farther you will crash or yo didn't try ?

Mr. Dark,

No I didn't try myself. What would you recommend I try to push? Another 50mhz?

Cards seem stable for last couple months no issues.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> You didnt see a screenshot and a Validated GPU-Z link?


just saw it in the 3dmark score


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> just saw it in the 3dmark score


@ 1.06 Voltage 2100MHZ , can't wait to start Tweaking BIOS


----------



## Wijkert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No throttle anymore
> Here you go
> 
> Hybrid_TDP.zip 152k .zip file


Hi Mr-Dark, I have been using this modded bios and am very happy with the result. The readout of the tpd % in afterburner has changed (obviously), but I would like to know how to interpret it. Playing the Witcher 3 right now and seeing a peak of about 60%. Can you help me figure out how many watts its pulling, by telling me if my napkin math is correct







?

Since 100% means 500W in the modded bios (225W in the stock bios), then 60% of 500W is 300W, right?


----------



## WigoPrust

Hi Mr-Dark!

I've been reading up about modding bios' and you seem to deliver wonderfull work!

I have 2 MSI 980Ti's 6g Gaming's myself (84.00.36.00.07), and was wondering if you could help me.

1st card has an asic score of 62%, hits ~1.25 (max?) on the vCore, and clocks to about max ~1455Mhz
2nd card has an asic score of 77,9%, hits ~1.15 on the vcore, and clocks much higher, up to ~1540MHz

Both cards stay cool enough for me to think I can push them a bit further, top one gets up to about 77°C, bottom one ~74°C. If i put a fan directly on them, it pulls them both down to about 70°C.
They also both never reach 100% of their power limit, does this have anything to do with the vCore?

I was wondering if you have made something like this before, of could help me out.

I think I'd like to have a higher vCore, of which I could still change the core voltage in AfterBurner (I've read that somewhere between 1.27/1.4 could be stable for air? And perhaps go a bit higher on the power limit (125%?)

Added my bios below if you need it. I don't know if you'll get around to it, but either way, thank you very much for all the hard work you're doing!

GM200MSI980Ti6G.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## phalae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> MSI980Ti--1405mhz--1.218v--3700mhz.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Flash that and make sure its stable, then yo can push it farther until yo crash.. I just keep the voltage at 1.218v as the stock cooler not good enough to push farther


Hello MrDark,
Thank you for the bios. Super stable right now.
What do you mean by "stock cooler not good enough to push farther" ?
this is a custom cooler, on this card, right.

Anyway, as I expected, I go to high, like more than 90°C... so it's crazy hot around my desk :-/
What can I do, change the fan speed ?

Thanks

Thnaks


----------



## sebasm

Hello MrDark,

I just did a G10+X61 mod on my MSI 980ti Gaming 6G and I would like to try and push the card to a nice and stable OC. With the attached BIOS I am sitting at around 46C Load max temp during long and heavy gaming sessions.

Pretty sure I lost my warranty with the mod though, so I would really like to stay on the safe side of the OC and not lose the card before 1080ti/titan is out










Thank you very much!

sebasm_GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WigoPrust*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark!
> 
> I've been reading up about modding bios' and you seem to deliver wonderfull work!
> 
> I have 2 MSI 980Ti's 6g Gaming's myself (84.00.36.00.07), and was wondering if you could help me.
> 
> 1st card has an asic score of 62%, hits ~1.25 (max?) on the vCore, and clocks to about max ~1455Mhz
> 2nd card has an asic score of 77,9%, hits ~1.15 on the vcore, and clocks much higher, up to ~1540MHz
> 
> Both cards stay cool enough for me to think I can push them a bit further, top one gets up to about 77°C, bottom one ~74°C. If i put a fan directly on them, it pulls them both down to about 70°C.
> They also both never reach 100% of their power limit, does this have anything to do with the vCore?
> 
> I was wondering if you have made something like this before, of could help me out.
> 
> I think I'd like to have a higher vCore, of which I could still change the core voltage in AfterBurner (I've read that somewhere between 1.27/1.4 could be stable for air? And perhaps go a bit higher on the power limit (125%?)
> 
> Added my bios below if you need it. I don't know if you'll get around to it, but either way, thank you very much for all the hard work you're doing!
> 
> GM200MSI980Ti6G.zip 152k .zip file


how did your Corsair h110 start to leak ?


----------



## kdgamer

Hi Mr Dark. Love the time and effort you put in to help every one here out. Would you mind creating a bios for my 980 ti Strix to run at 1500/8000 using what ever goodness you think is suitable? My ASIC is 69.7%.

KDSTRIX.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## WigoPrust

Quite new here, so not sure if I can directly quote to other websites? But I also posted these on reddit (links):

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4qqlrg/update_corsair_didnt_kill_my_pc_incl_a_5930k_and/

As you can see a lot of components have been hit by the water from Corsair's AIO. Including parts of my motherboard, especially the PCIE slots, the PSU, my 2 MSI 980Ti's, and my i7 5930k was possibly damaged by shorting out too.

The thing is however, that I bought a lot of parts at different stores when I got the H110i, and can't seem to find my receipt, or remember what store I got it from (I contacted /u/CorsairGeorge a couple of months ago about the cooling issue with this info, and sadly haven't gotten a reply to date).

Does anyone have any tips, or has this same thing happened to anyone else on the sub? I'm kind of scared to start my PC up again in a few days (with another cooler ofcourse), to find out if I (*Corsair) have actually killed my components.

*Luckily:
*
- After thoroughly cleaning everything, and letting it all dry out for about a day or two, nothing was permanently damaged, and everything still works!
(Accept for the AIO ofcourse)
- I actually managed to find my AIO's receipt in the end, and Corsair is sending me a replacement!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> man mr dark where is the video ariana grande did this expression in your avatar ?


I can't remember that video..lol why yo need that ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> rip I think you skipped me and a couple of others dark
> lmao


I never skipped any one.. your previous comment was empty ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> ok mr dark i checked take this bios and set core clock to 1547(+15) and memory clock 4100mhz(+100) and keep voltage same 1.19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. i checked on witcher 3 and unigene heaven it was stable on these clocks ...
> 
> Xtreme980Ti--1531--4001--1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


Sure, here yo go bro

Xtreme980Ti--1544--4101--1.19v.zip 152k .zip file


Enjoy it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lottery, and Memory chip quality.
> 
> But yeah, memory controller should be in-die. So stressing the core may limit the controller's capability.


This ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> you never got around to my bios...
> 
> you said something about the voltage table
> 
> gm200_temp60max.zip 194k .zip file


Hah, I did.. but yo miss my post







here is again

gm200_temp60max----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


I just unlock the missing voltage slider's & change some value's on the TDP table..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pio14343*
> 
> Hey dark, please help me modify my bios file of my EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 I will be grateful :]
> I have tried 1506mhz core clocks with 1.200V + 3500mhz vram and my GPU has artifacts and just crashes in gta v or bench like unigine valley :/
> (I have ASIC Quality of 82.2%)
> My stock Bios: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bysn8O44-DYCN09pQ3dqSUlpTzQ/view?usp=sharing
> and the custom bioses I used that crashed: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq2jegucvm17s6d/1506-SC_ACX2.0_1.200V.rom?dl=0
> and: https://www.dropbox.com/s/l9oa7lcpl1sp8r7/1506-SC_ACX2.0_1.187V.rom?dl=0


Hey there

As your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, here is the best bios for that card

GM204--1506--4000--1.212v.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

if yo crash again, drop the core clock from any Oc software and try again.. once yo find the stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> thank you Mr Dark. this work beautifully and underclocks when load is 20% or less.


Glad to hear that bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> Hello again Mr Dark!
> 
> So i tried out your bios with higher TDP and 1.218V. It did keep a stable voltage but Heaven artifacts slightly around 1450mhz like before. So the voltage stability doesn't do much for me.
> 
> Is it still worth it to keep the higher TDP limit since i dont get PWR at perf cap reason? I saw that the original bios had a voltage limit of 1.25. If I copy and paste your Power table limit on the modded bios willI be able to get a better voltage stabilty with the original bios also?
> 
> What do you think is best here?
> 
> Will attach my two bios.
> 
> GM200EVGA.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200EVGA2.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

As i see, your card need more volt, and we can push the voltage farther if the temp good.. how your temp ?

Nah, higher TDP limit won't help on the voltage stability








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Would you kindly raise the max TDP on my BIOS to so that I can raise it to 150%? There were three different revisions of the GTX 980 Classified and I can't find a modded BIOS that matches mine.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file


Sure bro, here yo go

GTX980--Classy--150--TDP.zip 138k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark...Any word on a New Tweaker? I completely forgot how bad using OC Soft is


Good score bro, and nah still nothing









My 1070 gone last night..lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Your bios at the Max already.. 1.285v and 450W TDP.. if yo push farther you will crash or yo didn't try ?
> 
> Mr. Dark,
> 
> No I didn't try myself. What would you recommend I try to push? Another 50mhz?
> 
> Cards seem stable for last couple months no issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Hello

Start from + 20mhz if no problem push more until yo crash, then report back so i can adjust the bios again for yo









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark, I have been using this modded bios and am very happy with the result. The readout of the tpd % in afterburner has changed (obviously), but I would like to know how to interpret it. Playing the Witcher 3 right now and seeing a peak of about 60%. Can you help me figure out how many watts its pulling, by telling me if my napkin math is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Since 100% means 500W in the modded bios (225W in the stock bios), then 60% of 500W is 300W, right?


Hello

your bios at 490% at 100% slider and 500W at 102%.. so if you'r at 100% then its 60% * 490W = 294W








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WigoPrust*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark!
> 
> I've been reading up about modding bios' and you seem to deliver wonderfull work!
> 
> I have 2 MSI 980Ti's 6g Gaming's myself (84.00.36.00.07), and was wondering if you could help me.
> 
> 1st card has an asic score of 62%, hits ~1.25 (max?) on the vCore, and clocks to about max ~1455Mhz
> 2nd card has an asic score of 77,9%, hits ~1.15 on the vcore, and clocks much higher, up to ~1540MHz
> 
> Both cards stay cool enough for me to think I can push them a bit further, top one gets up to about 77°C, bottom one ~74°C. If i put a fan directly on them, it pulls them both down to about 70°C.
> They also both never reach 100% of their power limit, does this have anything to do with the vCore?
> 
> I was wondering if you have made something like this before, of could help me out.
> 
> I think I'd like to have a higher vCore, of which I could still change the core voltage in AfterBurner (I've read that somewhere between 1.27/1.4 could be stable for air? And perhaps go a bit higher on the power limit (125%?)
> 
> Added my bios below if you need it. I don't know if you'll get around to it, but either way, thank you very much for all the hard work you're doing!
> 
> GM200MSI980Ti6G.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

This bios should be lovely if yo can keep the card's under 80c

GM200MSI980Ti6G-------------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

keep in mind yo can't change the voltage at all now, its locked at 1.275v under load.. also the TDP is effective now, just leave that at 100% as that equal to 160% at stock bios









how your ambient temp ? Ti's and gaming cooler not good choice but sound like yo have good Airflow and low ambient








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phalae*
> 
> Hello MrDark,
> Thank you for the bios. Super stable right now.
> What do you mean by "stock cooler not good enough to push farther" ?
> this is a custom cooler, on this card, right.
> 
> Anyway, as I expected, I go to high, like more than 90°C... so it's crazy hot around my desk :-/
> What can I do, change the fan speed ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thnaks


Hello

Yes, your card have custom Air cooler, but not strong enough to push the voltage farther.. anyway it depend on the Airflow and the ambient temp.. how your temp under load ?

yo can push the core farther from any OC software, once yo crash I can adjust the bios again for yo.. also keep the card under 80c to avoid any instability








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebasm*
> 
> Hello MrDark,
> 
> I just did a G10+X61 mod on my MSI 980ti Gaming 6G and I would like to try and push the card to a nice and stable OC. With the attached BIOS I am sitting at around 46C Load max temp during long and heavy gaming sessions.
> 
> Pretty sure I lost my warranty with the mod though, so I would really like to stay on the safe side of the OC and not lose the card before 1080ti/titan is out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> sebasm_GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Here yo go

sebasm_GM200--------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting, then yo can push the core/memory farther from any OC software.. assume your ASIC + 70% yo should be able to hit 1530/8000 without any problem..

I'm on the same mod now.. Ti Golden Edition an H105.. waiting my Hybrid's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdgamer*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark. Love the time and effort you put in to help every one here out. Would you mind creating a bios for my 980 ti Strix to run at 1500/8000 using what ever goodness you think is suitable? My ASIC is 69.7%.
> 
> KDSTRIX.zip 147k .zip file


Hello

As i can see, your card is voltage locked at 1.212v.. are yo sure your card can hit 1500mhz at 1.212v ?

let me know some number's so i can help


----------



## Mr-Dark

All request's done here.. working on the Pm's now


----------



## Wijkert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark, I have been using this modded bios and am very happy with the result. The readout of the tpd % in afterburner has changed (obviously), but I would like to know how to interpret it. Playing the Witcher 3 right now and seeing a peak of about 60%. Can you help me figure out how many watts its pulling, by telling me if my napkin math is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Since 100% means 500W in the modded bios (225W in the stock bios), then 60% of 500W is 300W, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> your bios at 490% at 100% slider and 500W at 102%.. so if you'r at 100% then its 60% * 490W = 294W


So close...







.


----------



## dengudomlige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> As i see, your card need more volt, and we can push the voltage farther if the temp good.. how your temp ?
> 
> Nah, higher TDP limit won't help on the voltage stability


My max temp is around 82c.

I got that an even higher TDP limit wont help but probably to keep your modded tdp limit is good, right?

Really appreciate the help!


----------



## kithylin

Has anyone made any progress on modifying / custom bios's for nvidia 1000 series Pascal cards?

Does anyone know if there's a custom bios tool for it yet, or if one is being developed at all?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> My max temp is around 82c.
> 
> I got that an even higher TDP limit wont help but probably to keep your modded tdp limit is good, right?
> 
> Really appreciate the help!


Hello

Yes, higher TDP limit wont help as the card pull enough watt under load.. so no need to increase the limit at all..

maybe custom fan curve to drop the temp a little ?


----------



## dengudomlige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes, higher TDP limit wont help as the card pull enough watt under load.. so no need to increase the limit at all..
> 
> maybe custom fan curve to drop the temp a little ?


Sure but I am OK with higher temps if it doesn't hurt my card. 82 and slightly higher should be no problem? Higher voltage will give me a higher temp of course but maybe then I can give it a higher fan curve.


----------



## Neo666

Hi Mr-Dark,

would be really cool if you could mod my asus 980ti bios.
Disable Boost, TDP max(?), voltage max from oc software (1.285v?), memory 2000MHz, gpu 1450MHz, unlock the slider

Thank you!

Asus980ti.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> Sure but I am OK with higher temps if it doesn't hurt my card. 82 and slightly higher should be no problem? Higher voltage will give me a higher temp of course but maybe then I can give it a higher fan curve.


I don't recommended higher voltage on that cooler.. 82c is already very high temp









try higher fan curve and let me know how your temp.. also yo can think about Nzxt kraken G10 and small AIO to drop the temp.. that around 100$

This mine.. Max temp 51c @1.275v and 1557mhz











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo666*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> would be really cool if you could mod my asus 980ti bios.
> Disable Boost, TDP max(?), voltage max from oc software (1.285v?), memory 2000MHz, gpu 1450MHz, unlock the slider
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Asus980ti.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

Here yo go

Asus980ti--1455mhz--2000mhz--1.274v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Stalefish

GM200-orginal.zip 146k .zip file
Hey @Mr-Dark and @DeathAngel74 !

Need a litle bios help with my 980 ti.

I got my feet wet!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Squeezed 2x PE360 rads in my Define S (cred to @delslow and @Realms for showing that i could be done!



I must say that the gpu behaves completely different under water, i can actually use the voltage slider without having the card throttle down to 1.199v

Any way im not shure about my max OC, but i stress tested 1550mhz and + 255 on memory.
( +255 because i noticed on air that the card is not happy with high mem oc. )

I used valley for about 30 minuts and played 5h witcher 3 whitout fps limiter to get 80-99% util on card in game.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I thought you might have a nice bios for my build?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> GM200-orginal.zip 146k .zip file
> Hey @Mr-Dark and @DeathAngel74 !
> 
> Need a litle bios help with my 980 ti.
> 
> I got my feet wet!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squeezed 2x PE360 rads in my Define S (cred to @delslow and @Realms for showing that i could be done!
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that the gpu behaves completely different under water, i can actually use the voltage slider without having the card throttle down to 1.199v
> 
> Any way im not shure about my max OC, but i stress tested 1550mhz and + 255 on memory.
> ( +255 because i noticed on air that the card is not happy with high mem oc. )
> 
> I used valley for about 30 minuts and played 5h witcher 3 whitout fps limiter to get 80-99% util on card in game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might have a nice bios for my build?


Nice build there!! which card is that exactly ?

Edit : I see the bios.. working now


----------



## Mr-Dark

@Stalefish

Here yo go

GM200-orginal---------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1557mhz & 3750mhz memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Nice build there!!


Thanks! It took a good 2 days to set it up and about 3 days to tune everything in.
Still not shure about what fans to use. Thats why i have 2 different types of fans.

The one above is the Vardar 1850 wich i must say was a big dissapointment :/

I went radiator overboard to have my fans set to pwm between 600-1000 rpm depending on load.
Quote:


> Edit : I see the bios.. working now


yeah the MSI 980 ti 8gig gaming bla bla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Stalefish
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200-orginal---------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1557mhz & 3750mhz memory clock & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thanks a million for

Question tho!

I was going to download the nvflash where i got a bit confused.
I cant use the nvflash that i used for my 970?

Here in the forum it links to a modded version but on that page there are alot of different versions?
Witch one should i use?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> Thanks! It took a good 2 days to set it up and about 3 days to tune everything in.
> Still not shure about what fans to use. Thats why i have 2 different types of fans.
> 
> The one above is the Vardar 1850 wich i must say was a big dissapointment :/
> 
> I went radiator overboard to have my fans set to pwm between 600-1000 rpm depending on load.
> yeah the MSI 980 ti 8gig gaming bla bla
> Thanks a million for
> 
> Question tho!
> 
> I was going to download the nvflash where i got a bit confused.
> I cant use the nvflash that i used for my 970?
> 
> Here in the forum it links to a modded version but on that page there are alot of different versions?
> Witch one should i use?


You can use any Nvflash.. no problem at all..


----------



## dengudomlige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I don't recommended higher voltage on that cooler.. 82c is already very high temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try higher fan curve and let me know how your temp.. also yo can think about Nzxt kraken G10 and small AIO to drop the temp.. that around 100$
> 
> This mine.. Max temp 51c @1.275v and 1557mhz


That Kraken G10 for about 30 dollars is all I might need then? Or what do you mean with and a 100 dollar AIO?

1550MHZ sounds really tempting


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> That Kraken G10 for about 30 dollars is all I might need then? Or what do you mean with and a 100 dollar AIO?
> 
> 1550MHZ sounds really tempting


The kraken G10 for 30$ allow yo to install any AIO cooler on the gpu.. yo need an AIO with circular block like this



something like Corsair H75 & H90 & h105 or Nzxt X41 & X31..


----------



## dippadui

dear mr dark.
can you customize this ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1556760/mad-dog-fargos-gigabyte-g1-gaming-bios-hynix-ram-final
i like that bios put i would like to have litle more speed...that would be nice.
thank you very much please.


----------



## Neo666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Asus980ti--1455mhz--2000mhz--1.274v.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks! Will try it right now.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I never skipped any one.. your previous comment was empty ?


Hmm, can you not see the link? maybe it's a bug?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/6200#post_25297192


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> dear mr dark.
> can you customize this ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1556760/mad-dog-fargos-gigabyte-g1-gaming-bios-hynix-ram-final
> i like that bios put i would like to have litle more speed...that would be nice.
> thank you very much please.


Hello

Drop the stock bios here so i can help yo better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Hmm, can you not see the link? maybe it's a bug?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/6200#post_25297192
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm sorry, but i never read that post before







here yo go

GM204--Evga---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## dippadui

970alkuperainen.zip 136k .zip file


and what i use now --->

GBG1MDFX.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## dippadui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> 970alkuperainen.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> and what i use now --->
> 
> GBG1MDFX.zip 137k .zip file


i need litle speed tweak for GBG1MDFX rom but cant do it myself.
thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> 970alkuperainen.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> and what i use now --->
> 
> GBG1MDFX.zip 137k .zip file


Here yo go

970alkuperainen----------Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Dark.zip (138k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off...

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting, then yo can push it farther from any OC software


----------



## FullForceUF

Hey Mr-Dark, dropping the BIOS you made for me. Possible memory instability? Monitor goes black with no source, PC and monitor still on. Can you check it out for me? Appreciate all of the work you do here.

980Ti---Classy--Classy--Dark.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullForceUF*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark, dropping the BIOS you made for me. Possible memory instability? Monitor goes black with no source, PC and monitor still on. Can you check it out for me? Appreciate all of the work you do here.
> 
> 980Ti---Classy--Classy--Dark.zip 147k .zip file


I can see, memory clock is 3.7ghz that's low on such a card.. but the best way to make sure its the memory or not, just drop the memory clock 200mhz from any OC software.. if same problem happen then its not the memory


----------



## Stalefish

@Mr-Dark thanks works like a charm.

Just for giggles i tried to raise the core clock to se the max @ 1.255v and reached 1603 before som small artifacts.
Im thinking that if there is still som headroom that i should try to get more out of the memory perhaps, any thougts?

Again! Super thanks for your time!


----------



## FullForceUF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can see, memory clock is 3.7ghz that's low on such a card.. but the best way to make sure its the memory or not, just drop the memory clock 200mhz from any OC software.. if same problem happen then its not the memory


Done. I'll see what happens and report back.

Any ideas if it's not the memory? I was able to get to about 1475 mhz core clock before getting having issues in BF4 which I wasn't that happy about. Just not the lottery winner?


----------



## dippadui

thanks i try


----------



## dippadui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> 970alkuperainen----------Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (138k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off...
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting, then yo can push it farther from any OC software


Can you send dp bios i propaply send the dd thanks.


----------



## dippadui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> Can you send dp bios i propaply send the dd thanks.


 GM204varmuuskopio.zip 136k .zip file


it should be dp


----------



## dippadui

flashed...results


----------



## razym

Hi MrDark,

Could I bother you to tweak the bios of a new 980TI Classified? I got two of these on sale for $409 each and put waterblocks on them to replace two 680 Classifieds. I assume you take boost off, raise the core and memory clocks, and turn up TDP.

orig-classy980ti1.zip 146k .zip file


Thank you so much for your contributions!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> @Mr-Dark thanks works like a charm.
> 
> Just for giggles i tried to raise the core clock to se the max @ 1.255v and reached 1603 before som small artifacts.
> Im thinking that if there is still som headroom that i should try to get more out of the memory perhaps, any thougts?
> 
> Again! Super thanks for your time!


Oops! 1600mhz! Nice man







Enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullForceUF*
> 
> Done. I'll see what happens and report back.
> 
> Any ideas if it's not the memory? I was able to get to about 1475 mhz core clock before getting having issues in BF4 which I wasn't that happy about. Just not the lottery winner?


If same problem, then its the core.. the Silicon all the time














how your ASIC quality ? < 70% ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> flashed...results


Sound good, but the temp is high.. over 80c







how your Airflow there ? Ambient ?

yo can push the core farther from any OC software, as the voltage now capable for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razym*
> 
> Hi MrDark,
> 
> Could I bother you to tweak the bios of a new 980TI Classified? I got two of these on sale for $409 each and put waterblocks on them to replace two 680 Classifieds. I assume you take boost off, raise the core and memory clocks, and turn up TDP.
> 
> orig-classy980ti1.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your contributions!


Hey there..

yo know what ? I respect people like yo







from classy 680's to Ti's Classy
















here yo go

orig-classy980ti1------------------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and make sure both card at same setting, then yo can push them farther until yo crash


----------



## DahStig

Hey guy. I'm new here but i found the forum because i was trying to learn about how to get a custom bios on my Gpu. I've got a MSI Gtx 970 on air i can get 1550mhz core clock and 4100mhz on the memory. My ASIC quality is 80.7% but i have no clue what that means. Anyone care to help out? Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahStig*
> 
> Hey guy. I'm new here but i found the forum because i was trying to learn about how to get a custom bios on my Gpu. I've got a MSI Gtx 970 on air i can get 1550mhz core clock and 4100mhz on the memory. My ASIC quality is 80.7% but i have no clue what that means. Anyone care to help out? Thanks.


Hey there. Welcome to OCN!









That's very strong card there.. 80% ASIC is very nice...

you have two option there..

1- custom bios for what we see in that picture which 1550/4100/1.250v/higher TDP/custom fan curve so no need for any OC software

2- bios with 1.28v and boost off so yo can push farther ?

let me know what yo need so i can help yo.. and also drop the stock bios


----------



## DahStig

Hey Mr Dark. Thanks for the reply. Let's push this baby further with a custom bios. Although i have little to no idea how to do so. Edit: Figured i'd add my afterburner settings as well.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahStig*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark. Thanks for the reply. Let's push this baby further with a custom bios. Although i have little to no idea how to do so. Edit: Figured i'd add my afterburner settings as well.


Sure, upload the stock bios here ?


----------



## DahStig

I'm trying to but it says the file type isn't allowed to be posted.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahStig*
> 
> I'm trying to but it says the file type isn't allowed to be posted.


Read first post







the file should be .Zip...


----------



## DahStig

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

you need to put the bios into a zip folder. so you will need 7zip to do so. I use 7zip but you may prefer another one









Edit: Mr Dark beat me to it


----------



## DahStig

I believe i did. Did that not work?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahStig*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go

GM204---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core 1557mhz & 4100mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Rest MSI AB, flash the bios, make sure its stable then yo can push the core farther..

Btw no need to adjust the votlage/power limit at all..


----------



## DahStig

I'm watching the video is the first post following the steps. I can open my stock bios in the MaxwellBiosTweaker but not the one you sent me. Is this normal?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahStig*
> 
> I'm watching the video is the first post following the steps. I can open my stock bios in the MaxwellBiosTweaker but not the one you sent me. Is this normal?


Watch the part for how to flash only.. leave the rest alone


----------



## DahStig

I have successfully flashed the card now for some testing! Thanks Dark i appreciate it. Will post back with results. Does everything look the way it should?


----------



## nadeem1619

plz help me i need bios for my gigabyte GTX 980 (GV-N980OC-4GD) and this is not the g1 model the link below is the model i have and i search

alot on internet and dont find any bios for this model all over internet is gigabyte gtx 980 g1 bios i have found but not for my gpu which is

(GV-N980OC-4GD) if any one have it stock bios post it here then i download need and thanks in advance



http://www.gigabyte.pk/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5584#kf


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahStig*
> 
> I have successfully flashed the card now for some testing! Thanks Dark i appreciate it. Will post back with results. Does everything look the way it should?


Yes, all look fine to me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nadeem1619*
> 
> plz help me i need bios for my gigabyte GTX 980 (GV-N980OC-4GD) and this is not the g1 model the link below is the model i have and i search
> 
> alot on internet and dont find any bios for this model all over internet is gigabyte gtx 980 g1 bios i have found but not for my gpu which is
> 
> (GV-N980OC-4GD) if any one have it stock bios post it here then i download need and thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.pk/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5584#kf


Hello

Drop the stock bios here, i will made custom bios for yo at the morning







sleep time


----------



## DahStig

Thanks a lot Mr Dark. Have a good night.


----------



## AliNT77

nvm


----------



## DahStig

Threw 44+ core and 100+memory clock at it and it's stable in benchmarks. Going to play a few hours of Overwatch and see how it goes. BattleNet: Dahstig88


----------



## DahStig

If i water-cooled the card is it reasonable to believe i can still go even further?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Drop the stock bios here so i can help yo better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but i never read that post before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM204--Evga---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


It's cool fam
thanks


----------



## BlitzWulf

Hello Mr. Dark

I have an EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ It seems to boost around 1421/3870 stable , with Temp and power limit sliders maxed in AB, with stock Voltage and fan curve it runs at ~84C and pegged at 1.162 Volts under load max stable boost and has an ASIC of 70.1%.

I would like to hit 1500+ core on this card if possible.

I have a 1050 watt 80+ Gold PSU so Power and Voltage limits can go up to whatever you find reasonable I also dont mind some fan noise as the silent fans cause this card to idle at 55-65 degrees and heatsoak pretty much instantly.

Thank you so much for your time!

BlitzWulfRom.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## frasderp

HI Mr Dark, can you have a look at my BIOS and give me any suggestions.

I sometimes get driver stopped displaying, I have a theory that my voltage is dropping possibly causing the problem.

It's a reference GTX 980 on water.

Modified to 1506/2000mhz, seems stable but as I said, some games get the driver stopped responding issue.

Any changes you'd make to the BIOS?

I've also got the stock bios below, if you could have a go at that for 1506/2000 please









gigabyterom.zip 136k .zip file


frizzl980bios.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## dippadui

opened side panel 78c ,ambient 22c new thermal pads 0,5mm+ mx4 but still very high temp... mild msi oc no artifacts
i run heaven4 in ultra,extreme,same oc...temp 71c


----------



## nadeem1619

my gpu is not working properly that why asking here for it bios something is wrong with it bios


----------



## dippadui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nadeem1619*
> 
> my gpu is not working properly that why asking here for it bios something is wrong with it bios


have you seek here...maube dump question

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+980&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=4096&did=10de-13c0--

this might NOT be good idea

> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+980&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=4096&did=


----------



## WigoPrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by WigoPrust View Post
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark!
> 
> I've been reading up about modding bios' and you seem to deliver wonderfull work!
> 
> I have 2 MSI 980Ti's 6g Gaming's myself (84.00.36.00.07), and was wondering if you could help me.
> 
> 1st card has an asic score of 62%, hits ~1.25 (max?) on the vCore, and clocks to about max ~1455Mhz
> 2nd card has an asic score of 77,9%, hits ~1.15 on the vcore, and clocks much higher, up to ~1540MHz
> 
> Both cards stay cool enough for me to think I can push them a bit further, top one gets up to about 77°C, bottom one ~74°C. If i put a fan directly on them, it pulls them both down to about 70°C.
> They also both never reach 100% of their power limit, does this have anything to do with the vCore?
> 
> I was wondering if you have made something like this before, of could help me out.
> 
> I think I'd like to have a higher vCore, of which I could still change the core voltage in AfterBurner (I've read that somewhere between 1.27/1.4 could be stable for air? And perhaps go a bit higher on the power limit (125%?)
> 
> Added my bios below if you need it. I don't know if you'll get around to it, but either way, thank you very much for all the hard work you're doing!
> 
> GM200MSI980Ti6G.zip 152k .zip file


Quote:


> Hey there
> 
> This bios should be lovely if yo can keep the card's under 80c
> 
> GM200MSI980Ti6G
> 
> Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> keep in mind yo can't change the voltage at all now, its locked at 1.275v under load.. also the TDP is effective now, just leave that at 100% as that equal to 160% at stock bios thumb.gif
> 
> how your ambient temp ? Ti's and gaming cooler not good choice but sound like yo have good Airflow and low ambient smile.gif


Hi!

First of all thank you very much for the bios. However, I think that I sadly have a bit of bad luck with the silicon lottery on my second card.

- I had to use NVFlash version "5.292.0" to actually be able to flash without getting error messages on the 2nd card, the first one worked well with 5.278.0.
- The 1st card ran perfectly stable at 1600Mhz without overheating, and no artifacting at all
- The second card, just like with the stock bios, got artifacts on anything higher than 1480Mhz, where it immediatly crashes and can't even go higher than 1460 without modded bios.

Other than this I dont really like the voltage being locked, which causes my cards to be above 60 degrees, and spinning fans at idle, so in the end I ended up reflashing back to stock (Where I actually needed to use NVFlash 5.292.0 on both cards to not get an error message.

Would you have any idea why the one card behaves that different, or are there no more options, and is it basically a fact that I've just had bad luck with the card.


----------



## dippadui

i have been using your bios and played bf4 with it (resolution scale 200%) it is stable.

thank you very much,sir
i added msi ab 30 mhz still no issues could it be possible to tweak bios to 1530mhz
dp bios using me...nice









i think firestrike ultra stress test is most brutal to test stability 20 loops.

here is the bios--->

dp--dark.zip 136k .zip file


its already made by you. put is it possible to make 1530mhz.
i chanced it to dp by copying settings from dd you give me.
thanks again.


----------



## navjack27

sweet bios @Mr-Dark


i've been up all night playing Tera.... so i just quickly before i pass out flashed this and tried a minimal overclock


----------



## pio14343

Thanks for editing my the bios dark :]
I have used evga precision X and benchmarked.
If you have time then please just downclock the core clock by -40mhz.
Thanks again and keep up the good work :]

GM204--1506--4000--1.212v.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

All request will be done today.. at the night








My bad boy is here









This Hybrid is a beast card... No idea how i ignore Evga all that time









the box



the card



My build



ASIC quality is 77% on the Hybrid and 74% on the garbage MSI..


----------



## dippadui

The boy looking strong and chill....i think he is bad when poking.
?


----------



## daunow

I am the exact opposite when it comes to EVGA, had a nightmare with them.

Here is my ASIC QUALITY on the last card they sent me


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I am the exact opposite when it comes to EVGA, had a nightmare with them.
> 
> Here is my ASIC QUALITY on the last card they sent me


ASIC means nothing thats why it's not even supported on 10 series








My 980 @ 65.2 ASIC does 1582MHz
What i'm saying is , dont look into it much


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> ASIC means nothing thats why it's not even supported on 10 series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 980 @ 65.2 ASIC does 1582MHz
> What i'm saying is , dont look into it much


I think it's a pretty fun thing to check tbh and yeah thanks fam


----------



## FullForceUF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If same problem, then its the core.. the Silicon all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how your ASIC quality ? < 70% ?


Bumped it down 200mhz and haven't had an issue so far but I really haven't been able to put it through a full test.

ASIC 69.7%

I did the EVGA step up on it and I'm waiting for a 1080 SC anyways so maybe I get lucky on this next one lol.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> All request will be done today.. at the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad boy is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Hybrid is a beast card... No idea how i ignore Evga all that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the box


Hey! I just got the same exact card yesterday. Can you do a 425 power limit and make it so the core clock doesn't fluctuate so much when gaming? Thanks!

Kolds980TiHybrid.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## bloodien0se

Hey Dark,

Trying to pull a little extra life out of my Strix 970 while I gather funds for an upgrade. I know the Strix cards are voltage capped, but can you fill this one up with the best you have got otherwise? I checked out a couple mods you posted for other people but didn't want to flash since a hash of the BIOS they sent you didn't match mine, no idea if that is a concern or not but figured I'd throw mine straight from GPU-Z just to be safe.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## uihdff

I have an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G and would like to get a BIOS to max out overall performance.

After watching and reading a few tutorials on the flash process, I feel confident about flashing the BIOS.

I've downloaded the latest version of Maxwell BIOS Tweaker and NVFlash from TechPowerUp.com.

Attached is the GM204.ROM file.

GM204.ROM.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Randomstar

Hey Mr Dark,

I was hoping to get a couple of bios for my two MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G's.

What can I do my end to help you make these? Had a quick flick through the thread and people have provided various levels of information. I was hoping for a pretty solid OC (though stable obviously). I've got GPU-Z so I can get the bios for the two cards for you, it's worth noting that while the cards are the same I believe they are different revisions (the newer one is slightly larger), I don't know if this effects anything on your end.

Any idea what these cards could be pushed to? At the moment I think they are boosting to 1342mhz even though the box has lower figures (thats monitoring them in HWMonitor).

I've checked the differences between my two cards in GPU-Z and the newer one has a newer bios on it and uses Elpida ram while the older one has an older version of the bios and has Samsung ram. Also ASIC quality is different between them (new one is 77.1% older one is 79.4%).

Cards are https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-overview

Sorry for all the questions! Bit of a nublet at this.

Bios attached below. I think I named them right, hopefully I didn't muddle them up!

GM204MsiGaming4G-OldCard.zip 136k .zip file
 Bios version 84.04.31.00.F1

GM204MsiGaming4G-NewCard.zip 136k .zip file
 Bios Version 84.04.36.00.F1


----------



## docgitv

GM206STOCK.zip 150k .zip file

^reset msi ab settings to default. stock bios

I have an inno3d Gtx 960 Herculez x2 OC 2GB. I'm overclocking using msi afterburner.

I can't seem to PASS the 3dMark Firestrike Stress test. But the benchmark successfully scores a 7100+

GPU z shows perfcap reason of PWR, Vrel, and Vop when benchmarking.

Current settings on MSI AB:

+100mV
107% Power Limit
+150 Mhz core
+450 Mhz mem
(set Auto when playing games)

Driver crashed at +160 Mhz core or +500 Mhz mem clock.

Do I need to modify my bios for my gpu? Thanks

My specs:
i5 6500
Gigabyte H110N itx
Inno3d Gtx 960 Herculez X2 OC 2GB
16GB Ram
Seasonic M12II Evo 520W


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docgitv*
> 
> 
> 
> GM206STOCK.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> ^reset msi ab settings to default. stock bios
> 
> I have an inno3d Gtx 960 Herculez x2 OC 2GB. I'm overclocking using msi afterburner.
> 
> I can't seem to PASS the 3dMark Firestrike Stress test. But the benchmark successfully scores a 7100+
> 
> GPU z shows perfcap reason of PWR, Vrel, and Vop when benchmarking.
> 
> Current settings on MSI AB:
> 
> +100mV
> 107% Power Limit
> +150 Mhz core
> +450 Mhz mem
> (set Auto when playing games)
> 
> Driver crashed at +160 Mhz core or +500 Mhz mem clock.
> 
> Do I need to modify my bios for my gpu? Thanks
> 
> My specs:
> i5 6500
> Gigabyte H110N itx
> Inno3d Gtx 960 Herculez X2 OC 2GB
> 16GB Ram
> Seasonic M12II Evo 520W


Try raising the Core to 220 and lower memory to 350


----------



## zipzop

Hi Mr Dark, might you have something on file that might supplement an EVGA gtx 970 SC ACX 2.0?

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Thank u!


----------



## dippadui

here is the bios--->

dp--dark.zip 136k .zip file


its already made by you. put is it possible to make 1530mhz.
i chanced it to dp by copying settings from dd you give me.
thanks again.







[/quote]


----------



## deegzor

Up and running again! MSI looked at my card and decided the scratch on pcb was made during manufactruing so they sen't me a brand new one







Now waiting for the bios tweaker and try again to seat my arctic accelero III


----------



## spyda123

Hello

I have seen that you are can Edit Bios Files for Overclocking.
Can you please set up my Bios to 1450Mhz and 1200rpm fan speed.

This works for me with Afterburner and Power Target at 120.

Sorry for my Bad English.

Thanks for that

Greetz from German

Original.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## spyda123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyda123*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have seen that you are can Edit Bios Files for Overclocking.
> Can you please set up my Bios to 1450Mhz and 1200rpm fan speed.
> 
> This works for me with Afterburner and Power Target at 120.
> 
> Sorry for my Bad English.
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> Greetz from German
> 
> Original.zip 152k .zip file


Its a "KFA 980TI HOF"


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahStig*
> 
> Threw 44+ core and 100+memory clock at it and it's stable in benchmarks. Going to play a few hours of Overwatch and see how it goes. BattleNet: Dahstig88


Sound good, 1600mhz









if yo watercool the card, yo will gain a little more maybe 10 -20mhz...

is that gaming stable ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzWulf*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark
> 
> I have an EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ It seems to boost around 1421/3870 stable , with Temp and power limit sliders maxed in AB, with stock Voltage and fan curve it runs at ~84C and pegged at 1.162 Volts under load max stable boost and has an ASIC of 70.1%.
> 
> I would like to hit 1500+ core on this card if possible.
> 
> I have a 1050 watt 80+ Gold PSU so Power and Voltage limits can go up to whatever you find reasonable I also dont mind some fan noise as the silent fans cause this card to idle at 55-65 degrees and heatsoak pretty much instantly.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> BlitzWulfRom.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

BlitzWulfRom--980Ti----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frasderp*
> 
> HI Mr Dark, can you have a look at my BIOS and give me any suggestions.
> 
> I sometimes get driver stopped displaying, I have a theory that my voltage is dropping possibly causing the problem.
> 
> It's a reference GTX 980 on water.
> 
> Modified to 1506/2000mhz, seems stable but as I said, some games get the driver stopped responding issue.
> 
> Any changes you'd make to the BIOS?
> 
> I've also got the stock bios below, if you could have a go at that for 1506/2000 please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigabyterom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> frizzl980bios.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

gigabyterom--980---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> opened side panel 78c ,ambient 22c new thermal pads 0,5mm+ mx4 but still very high temp... mild msi oc no artifacts
> i run heaven4 in ultra,extreme,same oc...temp 71c


Sound good bro, is that the Max yo can push ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nadeem1619*
> 
> my gpu is not working properly that why asking here for it bios something is wrong with it bios


Check this and i'm sure yo will find the stock bios there..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WigoPrust*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> First of all thank you very much for the bios. However, I think that I sadly have a bit of bad luck with the silicon lottery on my second card.
> 
> - I had to use NVFlash version "5.292.0" to actually be able to flash without getting error messages on the 2nd card, the first one worked well with 5.278.0.
> - The 1st card ran perfectly stable at 1600Mhz without overheating, and no artifacting at all
> - The second card, just like with the stock bios, got artifacts on anything higher than 1480Mhz, where it immediatly crashes and can't even go higher than 1460 without modded bios.
> 
> Other than this I dont really like the voltage being locked, which causes my cards to be above 60 degrees, and spinning fans at idle, so in the end I ended up reflashing back to stock (Where I actually needed to use NVFlash 5.292.0 on both cards to not get an error message.
> 
> Would you have any idea why the one card behaves that different, or are there no more options, and is it basically a fact that I've just had bad luck with the card.


Hello

That's normal.. Silicon lottery







when yo loss the silicon nothing can help to push more..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> i have been using your bios and played bf4 with it (resolution scale 200%) it is stable.
> 
> thank you very much,sir
> i added msi ab 30 mhz still no issues could it be possible to tweak bios to 1530mhz
> dp bios using me...nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think firestrike ultra stress test is most brutal to test stability 20 loops.
> 
> here is the bios--->
> 
> dp--dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> its already made by you. put is it possible to make 1530mhz.
> i chanced it to dp by copying settings from dd you give me.
> thanks again.


Sure, here yo go

dp--dark-------1531mhz.zip 136k .zip file


1531mhz.zip (136k. zip file)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> sweet bios @Mr-Dark
> 
> 
> i've been up all night playing Tera.... so i just quickly before i pass out flashed this and tried a minimal overclock


Glad to hear that bro







Enjoy it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pio14343*
> 
> Thanks for editing my the bios dark :]
> I have used evga precision X and benchmarked.
> If you have time then please just downclock the core clock by -40mhz.
> Thanks again and keep up the good work :]
> 
> GM204--1506--4000--1.212v.zip 137k .zip file


Here yo go

GM204--1455--4000--1.212v.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I am the exact opposite when it comes to EVGA, had a nightmare with them.
> 
> Here is my ASIC QUALITY on the last card they sent me


Its the luck all the time, even with low ASIC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullForceUF*
> 
> Bumped it down 200mhz and haven't had an issue so far but I really haven't been able to put it through a full test.
> 
> ASIC 69.7%
> 
> I did the EVGA step up on it and I'm waiting for a 1080 SC anyways so maybe I get lucky on this next one lol.


Nice, let us know how yo like the 1080 SC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Hey! I just got the same exact card yesterday. Can you do a 425 power limit and make it so the core clock doesn't fluctuate so much when gaming? Thanks!
> 
> Kolds980TiHybrid.zip 147k .zip file


Here yo go

Kolds980TiHybrid---higherTDP.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodien0se*
> 
> Hey Dark,
> 
> Trying to pull a little extra life out of my Strix 970 while I gather funds for an upgrade. I know the Strix cards are voltage capped, but can you fill this one up with the best you have got otherwise? I checked out a couple mods you posted for other people but didn't want to flash since a hash of the BIOS they sent you didn't match mine, no idea if that is a concern or not but figured I'd throw mine straight from GPU-Z just to be safe.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

What about the core clock ? memory ? volt 1.212v ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> I have an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G and would like to get a BIOS to max out overall performance.
> 
> After watching and reading a few tutorials on the flash process, I feel confident about flashing the BIOS.
> 
> I've downloaded the latest version of Maxwell BIOS Tweaker and NVFlash from TechPowerUp.com.
> 
> Attached is the GM204.ROM file.
> 
> GM204.ROM.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Upload the bios again as that file defective ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomstar*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> I was hoping to get a couple of bios for my two MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G's.
> 
> What can I do my end to help you make these? Had a quick flick through the thread and people have provided various levels of information. I was hoping for a pretty solid OC (though stable obviously). I've got GPU-Z so I can get the bios for the two cards for you, it's worth noting that while the cards are the same I believe they are different revisions (the newer one is slightly larger), I don't know if this effects anything on your end.
> 
> Any idea what these cards could be pushed to? At the moment I think they are boosting to 1342mhz even though the box has lower figures (thats monitoring them in HWMonitor).
> 
> I've checked the differences between my two cards in GPU-Z and the newer one has a newer bios on it and uses Elpida ram while the older one has an older version of the bios and has Samsung ram. Also ASIC quality is different between them (new one is 77.1% older one is 79.4%).
> 
> Cards are https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-overview
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! Bit of a nublet at this.
> 
> Bios attached below. I think I named them right, hopefully I didn't muddle them up!
> 
> GM204MsiGaming4G-OldCard.zip 136k .zip file
> Bios version 84.04.31.00.F1
> 
> GM204MsiGaming4G-NewCard.zip 136k .zip file
> Bios Version 84.04.36.00.F1


Hello

We can push them to 1506mhz/3800/1.250v easily but how your temp ? let me know if that fine for yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docgitv*
> 
> 
> 
> GM206STOCK.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> ^reset msi ab settings to default. stock bios
> 
> I have an inno3d Gtx 960 Herculez x2 OC 2GB. I'm overclocking using msi afterburner.
> 
> I can't seem to PASS the 3dMark Firestrike Stress test. But the benchmark successfully scores a 7100+
> 
> GPU z shows perfcap reason of PWR, Vrel, and Vop when benchmarking.
> 
> Current settings on MSI AB:
> 
> +100mV
> 107% Power Limit
> +150 Mhz core
> +450 Mhz mem
> (set Auto when playing games)
> 
> Driver crashed at +160 Mhz core or +500 Mhz mem clock.
> 
> Do I need to modify my bios for my gpu? Thanks
> 
> My specs:
> i5 6500
> Gigabyte H110N itx
> Inno3d Gtx 960 Herculez X2 OC 2GB
> 16GB Ram
> Seasonic M12II Evo 520W


Hello

custom bios can help yo for sure, but how much the core clock under load ? MSI AB setting is an offset.. I need specfic clock to use that on the bios..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark, might you have something on file that might supplement an EVGA gtx 970 SC ACX 2.0?
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank u!


Hey there

Give this a try

GM204--970--1506--3700--1.212v.zip 137k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> here is the bios--->
> 
> dp--dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> its already made by you. put is it possible to make 1530mhz.
> i chanced it to dp by copying settings from dd you give me.
> thanks again.


[/quote]

Sure, here yo go

dp--dark----1531mhz.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Up and running again! MSI looked at my card and decided the scratch on pcb was made during manufactruing so they sen't me a brand new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now waiting for the bios tweaker and try again to seat my arctic accelero III


Nice!! glad to hear that.. New card








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyda123*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have seen that you are can Edit Bios Files for Overclocking.
> Can you please set up my Bios to 1450Mhz and 1200rpm fan speed.
> 
> This works for me with Afterburner and Power Target at 120.
> 
> Sorry for my Bad English.
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> Greetz from German
> 
> Original.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Sure I can, but what about the volt ? 1.212v enough ?


----------



## dippadui

thanks mr_dark...







me sleepy i flash when wake up and test.


----------



## bloodien0se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What about the core clock ? memory ? volt 1.212v ?


Yes please, voltage up to the cap, higher TDP limit & boost off. You can keep clocks stock, I'll just keep playing with those in AB since I'm voltage locked anyway.


----------



## Randomstar

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> We can push them to 1506mhz/3800/1.250v easily but how your temp ? let me know if that fine for yo smile.gif


Temps on the main card are usually between 66c-72c depending on the weather, the second card is usually about 5-10 degrees below the main.

That OC sounds great mate if my temps are fine . Thanks heaps in advance.

Quick question for when I get the OC from you, should I update the bios on the older card with the one that is on the second as it is newer (after you have modified it with the OC's of course) or should I keep each card with the bios they shipped with?

Thanks for getting back to me Mr Dark


----------



## BlitzWulf

Hello again I flashed your rom

BlitzWulfRom--980Ti----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


but unfortunately it seems I'm thermally limited ,I think 1392-1420 boost is my wall with the stock cooler 1506 ran with no artifacts but 91c temps and hard crashes even when I downclocked to 1405.,I already own a kraken G10 I'm just waiting for the copper shim to arrive.
is there any way to raise the TDP limit without forcing constant Voltage?

I did however run into an Issue, your BIOS flashed just fine but when try to reflash my stock bios i get this error



Edit: just checked the NVflash thread, using older version may resolve the flashing issue,
will report back.

2nd edit: yup that fixed it .

I think that Bios with adjustable voltage and a 1392 core clock will be the perfect starting place to find my max OC when I mount the G10 on it
I might wait till then before I try flashing anything else as it seems moot on the stock cooler.

Thanks again you rock man!


----------



## docgitv

My card is boosting to 1328.9 Mhz core clock without offsets in MSI AB.
Can I also get more power limit as in AB I can only slide it to 107% and also the voltage is only until +100mV which maxes at 1.250V

GM206STOCK.zip 150k .zip file






My specs:

i5 6500
Gigabyte H110N itx
Inno3d Gtx 960 Herculez X2 OC 2GB
16GB Ram
Seasonic M12II Evo 520W

Thanks

*EDIT >>*
After reading guides on modifying bios the whole day, I came up with my own

inno3d9602gbDocGi.zip 150k .zip file

BUT whenever I benchmark through 3dMark, I get a PWR on Performance Cap reason on GPU-z.
I'm lost at what I'm doing wrong. Went back to stock attached first above.
I'm also curious on how I should go about the Power Table/Voltage Table as the voltage is constant at 1.275V and setting the power management mode at nvidia control panel to Adaptive doesn't change anything.

Thanks


----------



## Lucifer1945

I have a asus G750JY. GTX 980M 4gb model.

The memory maxes at 6000mhz basically exactly. Even a 5mhz overclock beyond that corrupts the graphics driver and gives team green colored reminders that there isnt enough voltage or the memory (micron) cant go that fast period. At any rate im happy where its at other than the core. I removed the service bay cover and have a notebook cooling pad, so temps no longer send me throttling but I wouldnt mind a unlocked bios to bump the core up to 1300ish.

1536 cuda cores (GTX 980M)

Vs

1667 cuda cores (GTX 970)

Ive calculated you need to hit 1283mhz (im stuck at 1261) to catch (roughly) the core performance of the 970, all with inferior vram bandwidth, so i would be very happy if I could at least beat the performance of the core not factoring in memory could beat the 970, perhaps at resolutions no one cares about but at least on one front ive won (this isnt taking into account the fact that the ROP count for the 980M is probably a lie, so won at least in some way is the hope), not enough to make up for the ram deficit but its a start.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Im frankly way to sleep deprived to investigate this huge discussion at this time, so if possible contact me. email:[email protected]

Or facebook: https://www.facebook.com/zachary.hazelwood

Not sure if including facebook info is against the rules or not, about to crash so if thats incompatible, moderators feel free to remove the post and contact me.


----------



## spyda123

I dont know. I will try. My Asic is 70.1%


----------



## uihdff

Mr - Dark,

If the Core clock is reduced to Default (1114), would that reduce power consumption and temperature ?

Core = 1114

Boost = Leave at 1438

Memory = Leave at 1753

Voltage = ? - Under load the VDDC is 1.2430v.

When running Heaven, the card is stable with the following MSI Afterburner 4.2 settings:

Core Voltage = +.25

Power Limit = 110% with priority

Temp Limit = 70%

Core Clock = +185

Memory Clock = +500

GPU-Z shows the ASIC Quality is 71.3 % and the Perfcap Reason is "VRel.VOp".

When running Heaven at maximum settings for DX11, the temperature peaks at 41 C.

What change would allow the Boost and memory performance to be increased ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark.
Where did you get the GPU bracket for H105?
i'm thinking H90 @ 140MM for a single 1080 would do the trick .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodien0se*
> 
> Yes please, voltage up to the cap, higher TDP limit & boost off. You can keep clocks stock, I'll just keep playing with those in AB since I'm voltage locked anyway.


Sure, here yo go

GM204---970--Strix----Dark.zip 138k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit &boost off








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomstar*
> 
> Temps on the main card are usually between 66c-72c depending on the weather, the second card is usually about 5-10 degrees below the main.
> 
> That OC sounds great mate if my temps are fine . Thanks heaps in advance.
> 
> Quick question for when I get the OC from you, should I update the bios on the older card with the one that is on the second as it is newer (after you have modified it with the OC's of course) or should I keep each card with the bios they shipped with?
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me Mr Dark


Here yo go

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve.. fan start at 45c and at 65c = 50% fan speed..

both identical and keep each card with shipped bios better









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzWulf*
> 
> Hello again I flashed your rom
> 
> BlitzWulfRom--980Ti----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> but unfortunately it seems I'm thermally limited ,I think 1392-1420 boost is my wall with the stock cooler 1506 ran with no artifacts but 91c temps and hard crashes even when I downclocked to 1405.,I already own a kraken G10 I'm just waiting for the copper shim to arrive.
> is there any way to raise the TDP limit without forcing constant Voltage?
> 
> I did however run into an Issue, your BIOS flashed just fine but when try to reflash my stock bios i get this error
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just checked the NVflash thread, using older version may resolve the flashing issue,
> will report back.
> 
> 2nd edit: yup that fixed it .
> 
> I think that Bios with adjustable voltage and a 1392 core clock will be the perfect starting place to find my max OC when I mount the G10 on it
> I might wait till then before I try flashing anything else as it seems moot on the stock cooler.
> 
> Thanks again you rock man!


Hello

That very high temp!! Wow its only 1.212v bios not 1.28v









when yo slap the G10 on that card, 1.212v should be easy as that already low volt







if yo need a bios with only higher TDP drop the stock bios again.. and nah no voltage control with boost off








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docgitv*
> 
> My card is boosting to 1328.9 Mhz core clock without offsets in MSI AB.
> Can I also get more power limit as in AB I can only slide it to 107% and also the voltage is only until +100mV which maxes at 1.250V
> 
> GM206STOCK.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My specs:
> 
> i5 6500
> Gigabyte H110N itx
> Inno3d Gtx 960 Herculez X2 OC 2GB
> 16GB Ram
> Seasonic M12II Evo 520W
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *EDIT >>*
> After reading guides on modifying bios the whole day, I came up with my own
> 
> inno3d9602gbDocGi.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> BUT whenever I benchmark through 3dMark, I get a PWR on Performance Cap reason on GPU-z.
> I'm lost at what I'm doing wrong. Went back to stock attached first above.
> I'm also curious on how I should go about the Power Table/Voltage Table as the voltage is constant at 1.275V and setting the power management mode at nvidia control panel to Adaptive doesn't change anything.
> 
> Thanks


Here yo go bro

GM206STOCK------Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Dark.zip (150k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

Rest MSI AB then flash my bios and let me know how yo go.. btw my bios need Zero tweak from yo and yo can push the clock's farther








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> I have a asus G750JY. GTX 980M 4gb model.
> 
> The memory maxes at 6000mhz basically exactly. Even a 5mhz overclock beyond that corrupts the graphics driver and gives team green colored reminders that there isnt enough voltage or the memory (micron) cant go that fast period. At any rate im happy where its at other than the core. I removed the service bay cover and have a notebook cooling pad, so temps no longer send me throttling but I wouldnt mind a unlocked bios to bump the core up to 1300ish.
> 
> 1536 cuda cores (GTX 980M)
> 
> Vs
> 
> 1667 cuda cores (GTX 970)
> 
> Ive calculated you need to hit 1283mhz (im stuck at 1261) to catch (roughly) the core performance of the 970, all with inferior vram bandwidth, so i would be very happy if I could at least beat the performance of the core not factoring in memory could beat the 970, perhaps at resolutions no one cares about but at least on one front ive won (this isnt taking into account the fact that the ROP count for the 980M is probably a lie, so won at least in some way is the hope), not enough to make up for the ram deficit but its a start.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Im frankly way to sleep deprived to investigate this huge discussion at this time, so if possible contact me. email:[email protected]
> 
> Or facebook: https://www.facebook.com/zachary.hazelwood
> 
> Not sure if including facebook info is against the rules or not, about to crash so if thats incompatible, moderators feel free to remove the post and contact me.


Hello there

That's known.. 980m is very close from normal 970.. upload your stock bios so i can help yo

I need screenshot from Gpu-z-Sensor tab while under load..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> Mr - Dark,
> 
> If the Core clock is reduced to Default (1114), would that reduce power consumption and temperature ?
> 
> Core = 1114
> 
> Boost = Leave at 1438
> 
> Memory = Leave at 1753
> 
> Voltage = ? - Under load the VDDC is 1.2430v.
> 
> When running Heaven, the card is stable with the following MSI Afterburner 4.2 settings:
> 
> Core Voltage = +.25
> 
> Power Limit = 110% with priority
> 
> Temp Limit = 70%
> 
> Core Clock = +185
> 
> Memory Clock = +500
> 
> GPU-Z shows the ASIC Quality is 71.3 % and the Perfcap Reason is "VRel.VOp".
> 
> When running Heaven at maximum settings for DX11, the temperature peaks at 41 C.
> 
> What change would allow the Boost and memory performance to be increased ?


Okay, here yo go

GM204--MSI--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

No need to change the base clock as the card already IDLE at low clock even with my custom bios... Are yo sure 1438mhz is the max at 1.243v ? that seem low to me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark.
> Where did you get the GPU bracket for H105?
> i'm thinking H90 @ 140MM for a single 1080 would do the trick .


Hello brotha

Mine from NewEgg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=nzxt+g10&N=-1&isNodeId=1

or Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nzxt+g10

and yo will need some memory heatsink.. this the best one So far..

https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1467721256&sr=8-3&keywords=memory+heatsink

and this the result


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark....Thanx
Hummm, with EVGA AIO all i had to do is take Factory heatsink out and screw AIO in.
It might be a better idea to get EVGA again







I got the reference which has plastic covering whole plate but the chip. Don't feel like taking it apart completely .


----------



## KillerBee33

What i'm gonna do is this , keep the Factory fan in place


----------



## BlitzWulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> That very high temp!! Wow its only 1.212v bios not 1.28v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when yo slap the G10 on that card, 1.212v should be easy as that already low volt smile.gif if yo need a bios with only higher TDP drop the stock bios again.. and nah no voltage control with boost off thumb.gif


Thank you so much again ,Yes I think I can wrestle a few more MHz from the core on stock cooling if the TDP was lifted

here's my stock bios again

BlitzWulfRom.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark....Thanx
> Hummm, with EVGA AIO all i had to do is take Factory heatsink out and screw AIO in.
> It might be a better idea to get EVGA again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the reference which has plastic covering whole plate but the chip. Don't feel like taking it apart completely .


Evga AIO on the core is better.. as the Reference heatsink keep the vram/vrm nice and cold... I don't like the Kraken on the FE 1070.. the performance was great but the card without Backplate look Ugly..

I will never back to the G10 again.. Evga Hybrid look way better







i'm waiting the 1080 Hybrid











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzWulf*
> 
> Thank you so much again ,Yes I think I can wrestle a few more MHz from the core on stock cooling if the TDP was lifted
> 
> here's my stock bios again
> 
> BlitzWulfRom.zip 152k .zip file


Here yo go

GM200----TDP--150.zip 152k .zip file


Power slider up to 150%!


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark....
Yeah , i'm going back and forth on the 1080 cooling , H90 looked appealing but yes i'll be waiting for EVGA AIO for the 10 Series.
No BIOS had to use AB to even change FAN Curve







already forgot what ANY sounds from my PC sound like until i got the 1080 AIR


----------



## docgitv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM206STOCK------Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (150k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> Rest MSI AB then flash my bios and let me know how yo go.. btw my bios need Zero tweak from yo and yo can push the clock's farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there


I can only reach 81.2% TDP on Power consumption in GPU-z. Am I doing something wrong? @ + 10 MHz core and +25 MHz clock

crashes if I add 10Mhz core or 25Mhz mem. Should I increase the 200W in bios?

Thanks mate


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark....
> Yeah , i'm going back and forth on the 1080 cooling , H90 looked appealing but yes i'll be waiting for EVGA AIO for the 10 Series.
> No BIOS had to use AB to even change FAN Curve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already forgot what ANY sounds from my PC sound like until i got the 1080 AIR


I'm with yo... waiting for EVGA








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docgitv*
> 
> I can only reach 81.2% TDP on Power consumption in GPU-z. Am I doing something wrong? @ + 10 MHz core and +25 MHz clock
> 
> crashes if I add 10Mhz core or 25Mhz mem. Should I increase the 200W in bios?
> 
> Thanks mate


the lower under load is better.. no problem with that power consumption..

the card stable at 1506mhz ? no crash ? sound like you're at the limit on that card... btw 200W limit is enough for 120W card


----------



## docgitv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the lower under load is better.. no problem with that power consumption..
> 
> the card stable at 1506mhz ? no crash ? sound like you're at the limit on that card... btw 200W limit is enough for 120W card


I've put it under 3dMark FireStrike Stress Test and it says on GPU-z PWR perfcap reason and downclocks it to 1417 iirc

Thanks for getting back to me









*Edit:*
Screenshot


----------



## dippadui

here is test with 1531 bios.
something wrong with 3dmark ultra...no points,no artifacts temp max 77c












no perfs in bf4


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Evga AIO on the core is better.. as the Reference heatsink keep the vram/vrm nice and cold... I don't like the Kraken on the FE 1070.. the performance was great but the card without Backplate look Ugly..
> 
> I will never back to the G10 again.. Evga Hybrid look way better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm waiting the 1080 Hybrid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Power slider up to 150%!


I really should step up my lighting game on my case...
maybe I'll get one of those fans when I sell a case to my cousin


----------



## Randomstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve.. fan start at 45c and at 65c = 50% fan speed..
> 
> both identical and keep each card with shipped bios better


Hi Mr Dark,

I think you forgot to attach the two modified bios files









Thanks for doing this for me, very excited!

My two originals are just a few pages back if you need them again


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Evga AIO on the core is better.. as the Reference heatsink keep the vram/vrm nice and cold... I don't like the Kraken on the FE 1070.. the performance was great but the card without Backplate look Ugly..
> 
> I will never back to the G10 again.. Evga Hybrid look way better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm waiting the 1080 Hybrid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200----TDP--150.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Power slider up to 150%!


You have 3 radiators on your case?


----------



## uihdff

Mr-Dark,

I'm trying to understand the changes in the mod you provided.

It appears the Core will be running at 1438 MHz and the power will be 1.25V at all times ?

For longevity, I'd rather have the Core speed at 1114 and have the power drop to the default when idle.

As for the Boost speed, I don't know since the Perfcap Reason is "VRel.VOp". I'd rather deal with removing the power issue first. Under Heaven 4.0, MSI Afterburner shows the Core peaking at 1524 MHz with 1.243v.

The Boost speed might be able to break 1600 MHz if the power issue can be mitigated.


----------



## Randomstar

I've been sitting here refreshing the page all day at work hoping Mr Dark replies soon haha


----------



## deegzor

This msi's replacement card clocks well











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9158268 <-- here's the run for further investigation if someone is interested.


----------



## FullForceUF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomstar*
> 
> I've been sitting here refreshing the page all day at work hoping Mr Dark replies soon haha


I get to just watch everyone who's breaking 1500mhz with no issues. /sad

I'm at 1450 mhz / 3500 mhz , anymore and I'll end up crashing in BF4.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> This msi's replacement card clocks well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9158268 <-- here's the run for further investigation if someone is interested.


There are 3 Things 10Series Owners are waiting for 1,Driver Support 2,NVFlash 3,BIOSTweaker


----------



## spyda123

Hello

Please make me a Custom Bios for my KFA 980TI HOF

Clock: 1450
Ram: ?
Fan Speed: 1000rpm

I Think voltage is ok at 1.218

Thanks for that ;-)

Greetz

Original.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docgitv*
> 
> I've put it under 3dMark FireStrike Stress Test and it says on GPU-z PWR perfcap reason and downclocks it to 1417 iirc
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:*
> Screenshot


Okay, here yo go

GM206---TDP-----Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Dark.zip (150k. zip file)

220W TDP limit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> here is test with 1531 bios.
> something wrong with 3dmark ultra...no points,no artifacts temp max 77c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no perfs in bf4


Sound good to me.. if all game's work without problem.. just ignore that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomstar*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark,
> 
> I think you forgot to attach the two modified bios files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this for me, very excited!
> 
> My two originals are just a few pages back if you need them again


OMG BRO!!!







server problem.. but here is again









MSI970--SLI----Dark.zip 273k .zip file


I'm sorry again for that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> I'm trying to understand the changes in the mod you provided.
> 
> It appears the Core will be running at 1438 MHz and the power will be 1.25V at all times ?
> 
> For longevity, I'd rather have the Core speed at 1114 and have the power drop to the default when idle.
> 
> As for the Boost speed, I don't know since the Perfcap Reason is "VRel.VOp". I'd rather deal with removing the power issue first. Under Heaven 4.0, MSI Afterburner shows the Core peaking at 1524 MHz with 1.243v.
> 
> The Boost speed might be able to break 1600 MHz if the power issue can be mitigated.


Hello

My bios at 1438mhz as yo request that.. yo can flash my bios again and try to push the core farther from any OC software.. yo shouldn't see any cap on Gpu-z









for the IDLE clock just make sure Nvidia power setting at Adaptive not High Performance









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomstar*
> 
> I've been sitting here refreshing the page all day at work hoping Mr Dark replies soon haha


I'm sorry bro.. its there now







let me know how yo go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> This msi's replacement card clocks well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9158268 <-- here's the run for further investigation if someone is interested.


Beast score bro







almost identical to 980 Ti @1500/8000








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullForceUF*
> 
> I get to just watch everyone who's breaking 1500mhz with no issues. /sad
> 
> I'm at 1450 mhz / 3500 mhz , anymore and I'll end up crashing in BF4.


Hello

which card yo have there ? drop the stock bios maybe i can help ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyda123*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please make me a Custom Bios for my KFA 980TI HOF
> 
> Clock: 1450
> Ram: ?
> Fan Speed: 1000rpm
> 
> I Think voltage is ok at 1.218
> 
> Thanks for that ;-)
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Original.zip 152k .zip file


Hello bro

what yo mean by fan speed 1000rpm ? IDLE or under load ?









let me know so i can help


----------



## FullForceUF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> which card yo have there ? drop the stock bios maybe i can help ?


It's a 980 Ti Classified, you already did the BIOS for this card. I had to drop the memory down 200 mhz to stop getting instability during BF4. No issues during testing, just BF4.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullForceUF*
> 
> It's a 980 Ti Classified, you already did the BIOS for this card. I had to drop the memory down 200 mhz to stop getting instability during BF4. No issues during testing, just BF4.


Oh, just to confirm the voltage 1.212v now ?


----------



## FullForceUF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oh, just to confirm the voltage 1.212v now ?


Yes it is. Anything else I can try?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullForceUF*
> 
> Yes it is. Anything else I can try?


Yo can try EVGA classy tool to push the voltage over 1.212v, but the benefit from that isn't worth the extra heat at all.. sound like yo loss the silicon


----------



## FullForceUF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yo can try EVGA classy tool to push the voltage over 1.212v, but the benefit from that isn't worth the extra heat at all.. sound like yo loss the silicon


Kind of what I have been anticipating. Think if I remember correctly it got up to 81/82 degrees already on the stock fan curve. Added a custom curve now, just waiting for my EVGA 1080 SC so not worth pushing the voltage further.

To end maybe everyone could do the good gpu dance and summon the gpu angels for my next delivery that'd be great.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullForceUF*
> 
> Kind of what I have been anticipating. Think if I remember correctly it got up to 81/82 degrees already on the stock fan curve. Added a custom curve now, just waiting for my EVGA 1080 SC so not worth pushing the voltage further.
> 
> To end maybe everyone could do the good gpu dance and summon the gpu angels for my next delivery that'd be great.


Use the classy tool and lower your voltage to 1.18 range.


----------



## dengudomlige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I don't recommended higher voltage on that cooler.. 82c is already very high temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try higher fan curve and let me know how your temp.. also yo can think about Nzxt kraken G10 and small AIO to drop the temp.. that around 100$
> 
> This mine.. Max temp 51c @1.275v and 1557mhz


Hi again Mr Dark!

So I went back to stock bios and I have been playing doom recenty at 1440mhz no problem at all. When I play Witcher 3it sometimes throttles my Voltage to 1.18 and then usually goes to 1392mhz.

How can I best counter this without messing with the voltage table again? Whats causing this? Seems to me that Witcher 3 usually does this. It's not enough to raise the power limit? I have it now and a max of 110%.

My max temp is 79c btw.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullForceUF*
> 
> Kind of what I have been anticipating. Think if I remember correctly it got up to 81/82 degrees already on the stock fan curve. Added a custom curve now, just waiting for my EVGA 1080 SC so not worth pushing the voltage further.
> 
> To end maybe everyone could do the good gpu dance and summon the gpu angels for my next delivery that'd be great.


I hope or so.. Silicon lottery what we need








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> Hi again Mr Dark!
> 
> So I went back to stock bios and I have been playing doom recenty at 1440mhz no problem at all. When I play Witcher 3it sometimes throttles my Voltage to 1.18 and then usually goes to 1392mhz.
> 
> How can I best counter this without messing with the voltage table again? Whats causing this? Seems to me that Witcher 3 usually does this. It's not enough to raise the power limit? I have it now and a max of 110%.
> 
> My max temp is 79c btw.


Hello

At stock bios, that's normal as the card throttle at 67c & 73c & 78c... the only way to fix that by disabling the boost and set the voltage to fixed point..


----------



## dengudomlige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> At stock bios, that's normal as the card throttle at 67c & 73c & 78c... the only way to fix that by disabling the boost and set the voltage to fixed point..


Well it doesn't happen to me in DOOM and Heaven for example. Because I am always around 108-110% on powerlimit if I check afterburner. So raising that won't help? It has to throttle something because it reaches 110%.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> Well it doesn't happen to me in DOOM and Heaven for example. Because I am always around 108-110% on powerlimit if I check afterburner. So raising that won't help? It has to throttle something because it reaches 110%.


In that case, yes.. higher power limit can help to avoid that throttle.. drop the stock bios again so i can help


----------



## dengudomlige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> In that case, yes.. higher power limit can help to avoid that throttle.. drop the stock bios again so i can help


Thanks in advance!

Hopefully this helps. At least I can compare to see if it does any difference.

GM200EVGA.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Start from + 20mhz if no problem push more until yo crash, then report back so i can adjust the bios again for yo


Ok just on core clock right?


----------



## Randomstar

*Fully edited post*

Hi Mr Dark,

Thanks so much for the bios! I've done some testing and found I get about a 1.0-2.5% increase in performance in 3Dmark Fire Strike (Score before OC was 16,500-16,750, score after is around 16,850-17,150, does this seem about right?).

Temps on the main card are hitting about 81c and 67c on the second. Which I'm assuming is okay?

I'm thinking I should probably go and do some more bench marking outside of 3D Mark such as the Heaven Benchmark.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Hopefully this helps. At least I can compare to see if it does any difference.
> 
> GM200EVGA.zip 152k .zip file


Here yo go

GM200EVGA---150--TDP.zip 152k .zip file


TDP up to 150%..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Ok just on core clock right?


Yo can try the memory also.. not a problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomstar*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark,
> 
> Thanks so much for the bios!
> 
> I have uploaded the new bios on to both my cards and just bench marking now, I was wondering what the best way to measure voltage is? I'm using HWMonitor which is reporting that the GPU's are only drawing 0.9XX volts?
> 
> I just ran 3D Mark Fire Strike however I only got an increase of about 2.5% on my overall score, I was thinking it would be more around 5%. Overall score was about 16,750 and with OC it's now about 17,150. Does that sound right?
> 
> I'm going to do some other benchmarks for FPS increases etc... to check it all out, it seems stable though
> 
> EDIT: I had Gsync on, going to run the Fire Strike demo again without it (I've found Gsync usually drops my score a bit when on).


Use Gpu-Z or MSI AB to measure the volt.. yo can push the core clock farther as the voltage capable for that..


----------



## Randomstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Use Gpu-Z or MSI AB to measure the volt.. yo can push the core clock farther as the voltage capable for that..


Hi Mr Dark,

I flashed back to the stock. I've installed MSI Afterburner and I'll get more info on what my cards can achieve and give that to you to make another custom bios if that's okay? Had a lot of extra heat on the GPU's (the main card was hitting 83c) for not much performance gain.

p.s. you're a champion for doing this









EDIT: Mr Dark informed me I was looking at the wrong score. I'm an idiot haha. Performance increase is much better then I thought on the bios!!


----------



## karserasl

Can i ask whats the video clock?


----------



## uihdff

Mr-Dark,

Thanks for helping me with this BIOS.

Per your recommendation, the Nvidia driver is set to Adaptive.

If you can make only the changes that will help mitigate the Perfcap Reason = "VRel.VOp", that should be enough. The Core and Memory speeds can be left at the OEM default.

In GPU-Z, while running Heaven 4.0, the following results occur:

Power Consumption varies from 88 - 97

VDDC is steady at 1.243V

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## bigblueshock

Hi Mr Dark,

I modified my BIOS a bit, but I'm stumped on voltage. Can you take a look?

GPU-Z Only reports a max voltage of 1.237V. I'm looking to get to 1.25V.

Was hoping my card isn't hardware limited... But I guess you can tell if so.

Thank you!

MSI980TI.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblueshock*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark,
> 
> I modified my BIOS a bit, but I'm stumped on voltage. Can you take a look?
> 
> GPU-Z Only reports a max voltage of 1.237V. I'm looking to get to 1.25V.
> 
> Was hoping my card isn't hardware limited... But I guess you can tell if so.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> MSI980TI.zip 152k .zip file


Which GPU is it, exactly? Model #, please. Are you using GPUz sensors tab? What's it reporting? Are you getting a power limit perf cap in the PerfCap Reason line of GPUz sensors tab? What kind of cooling? Ambient temps? Clocks? Core temp under load?


----------



## bigblueshock

Getting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Which GPU is it, exactly? Model #, please. Are you using GPUz sensors tab? What's it reporting? Are you getting a power limit perf cap in the PerfCap Reason line of GPUz sensors tab? What kind of cooling? Ambient temps? Clocks? Core temp under load?


Thanks for quick reply.

GPU Model: MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GD5T
Using GPU Z Sensor Tab. It's reporting 1.2370V MSI Afterburner also reports 1.2370V
Not getting a Power Limit perf cap. I am getting a VRel, VOp however.

I am using a Corsair H90. Core is maxing out around 58C. Ambient temps in case are under 30 (unfortunately room isn't the coolest). With Boost i'm hitting 1504 MHz, and memory clock is 7,712 MHz

Edit: I have my power limit set to 120% - I just noticed under PerfCap, Pwr does come up, very rarely however. When I had it at 110% it used to come up all the time.


----------



## Randomstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> OMG BRO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> server problem.. but here is again


Hey Mr Dark,

I've now bench marked properly after we spoke and the OC is awesome! 35% increase in performance in Heaven and a great increase across the board. I'm so stoked! Thank you so much







!

I just wanted to double check my lower temps with you, the main card is idling around 51c and the second card is 35c with Nvidia power mode set to either optimal power/adaptive. In high performance mode they idle at 56-59c and 51c. With the custom fan profile turning the fan on at 45c is it fine for the first card to idle with the fan on at 8% and temp at 51c? I only ask as the stock MSI bios had the fans only turn on once the cards hit 60-65c so I'm used to the cards just sitting there silently with the fans off.

Would it be possible to grab another custom profile with the fan set to start at the same temp they did originally or a temp that will let them be off at idle and then have them climb as you did on the custom fan profile? I wouldn't mind comparing the idle temps and noise etc.. I liked having the fans not spinning when I was just web browsing, doing programming and other light work.

P.s. thanks so much for your work by the way, so impressed!


----------



## spyda123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyda123*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please make me a Custom Bios for my KFA 980TI HOF
> 
> Clock: 1450
> Ram: ?
> Fan Speed: 1000rpm
> 
> I Think voltage is ok at 1.218
> 
> Thanks for that ;-)
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Original.zip 152k .zip file


Fan Speed in Idle ;-)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomstar*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark,
> 
> I flashed back to the stock. I've installed MSI Afterburner and I'll get more info on what my cards can achieve and give that to you to make another custom bios if that's okay? Had a lot of extra heat on the GPU's (the main card was hitting 83c) for not much performance gain.
> 
> p.s. you're a champion for doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Mr Dark informed me I was looking at the wrong score. I'm an idiot haha. Performance increase is much better then I thought on the bios!!


Glad to hear that.. as i told yo.. try to push at stock bios and on my bios.. let me know which better for yo so i can help..

if the card's stable at 1506mhz and stock voltage (1.218v) i can adjust the bios for that, no problem








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karserasl*
> 
> Can i ask whats the video clock?


No idea about that.. its something from Hwinfo64...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Thanks for helping me with this BIOS.
> 
> Per your recommendation, the Nvidia driver is set to Adaptive.
> 
> If you can make only the changes that will help mitigate the Perfcap Reason = "VRel.VOp", that should be enough. The Core and Memory speeds can be left at the OEM default.
> 
> In GPU-Z, while running Heaven 4.0, the following results occur:
> 
> Power Consumption varies from 88 - 97
> 
> VDDC is steady at 1.243V
> 
> GM204.ROM.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM204-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

use any OC software to push the clock farther








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblueshock*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark,
> 
> I modified my BIOS a bit, but I'm stumped on voltage. Can you take a look?
> 
> GPU-Z Only reports a max voltage of 1.237V. I'm looking to get to 1.25V.
> 
> Was hoping my card isn't hardware limited... But I guess you can tell if so.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> MSI980TI.zip 152k .zip file


Here yo go brotha

MSI980TI----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 7700mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

rest ant OC software yo have there and flash my bios.. keep in mind my bios need Zero tweak from yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomstar*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> I've now bench marked properly after we spoke and the OC is awesome! 35% increase in performance in Heaven and a great increase across the board. I'm so stoked! Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I just wanted to double check my lower temps with you, the main card is idling around 51c and the second card is 35c with Nvidia power mode set to either optimal power/adaptive. In high performance mode they idle at 56-59c and 51c. With the custom fan profile turning the fan on at 45c is it fine for the first card to idle with the fan on at 8% and temp at 51c? I only ask as the stock MSI bios had the fans only turn on once the cards hit 60-65c so I'm used to the cards just sitting there silently with the fans off.
> 
> Would it be possible to grab another custom profile with the fan set to start at the same temp they did originally or a temp that will let them be off at idle and then have them climb as you did on the custom fan profile? I wouldn't mind comparing the idle temps and noise etc.. I liked having the fans not spinning when I was just web browsing, doing programming and other light work.
> 
> P.s. thanks so much for your work by the way, so impressed!


Hello there

That's normal as i adjust the fan start point from 65c to 45c.. no problem here is same bios but with 65c start point..

MSI970--SLI--Fan--Start--65c.zip 273k .zip file


did yo tried to push the core farther ? I think yo can push up to 1540 or 1550mhz as the ASIC is good on your card's..









let me know if yo need something
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyda123*
> 
> Fan Speed in Idle ;-)


Sure, here yo go

980Ti--KFA---Darkl.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 1k fan rpm in IDLE..

btw that card is voltage locked at 1,212v from the bios


----------



## AvengerUK

Hello all (& Mr Dark).

I posted a while back before doing any Bios modding - since then I managed to get a bios mod stable and working fine.

I've continued to try and get this "better" with no success (i'm not great at this)

Currently, I have a stable boost clock of 1,405 MHz and a memory clock of 1,823 MHz

Without "more bios tweaking" this is the best I've been able to get without instability.

Temps reach a max of 49 on both cards.

Both cards are "reference" 980ti's but modded using the EVGA Hydro cooler and a ASIC of 69%

Afterburner reports max voltage as just a shade under 1200

Bios I'm currently using is attached below.

Question is - have I hit the wall, or is there further tweaks / gains to be made?

BackupMOD.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerUK*
> 
> Hello all (& Mr Dark).
> 
> I posted a while back before doing any Bios modding - since then I managed to get a bios mod stable and working fine.
> 
> I've continued to try and get this "better" with no success (i'm not great at this)
> 
> Currently, I have a stable boost clock of 1,405 MHz and a memory clock of 1,823 MHz
> 
> Without "more bios tweaking" this is the best I've been able to get without instability.
> 
> Temps reach a max of 49 on both cards.
> 
> Both cards are "reference" 980ti's but modded using the EVGA Hydro cooler and a ASIC of 69%
> 
> Afterburner reports max voltage as just a shade under 1200
> 
> Bios I'm currently using is attached below.
> 
> Question is - have I hit the wall, or is there further tweaks / gains to be made?
> 
> BackupMOD.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hello there

Sure, yo can push farther.. yo just need better bios

GTX980--TI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push the Core clock farther from any OC software


----------



## dippadui

hello mr,dark.
if i want to try 1530 bios in lower voltage what sliders to move?
msi ab voltage slider...no effect.
or howto enable voltage reduce my bios it is this
--->

dp--dark----1531mhz.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblueshock*
> 
> Getting
> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> GPU Model: MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GD5T
> Using GPU Z Sensor Tab. It's reporting 1.2370V MSI Afterburner also reports 1.2370V
> Not getting a Power Limit perf cap. I am getting a VRel, VOp however.
> 
> I am using a Corsair H90. Core is maxing out around 58C. Ambient temps in case are under 30 (unfortunately room isn't the coolest). With Boost i'm hitting 1504 MHz, and memory clock is 7,712 MHz
> 
> Edit: I have my power limit set to 120% - I just noticed under PerfCap, Pwr does come up, very rarely however. When I had it at 110% it used to come up all the time.


Your temps are a tad high to be trying to push more voltage through them. 58c is too hot. I would advise you lower your temps, before trying to get any more voltage through that card.

Looking at your bios file, I'd say you need to raise the TDP and power limit up a tad more...give it room to breath. Maybe even drop your voltage a tad, and see if that doesn't help get the temps under control and try again.


----------



## deegzor

This msi's replacement card clocks well











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9158268 <-- here's the run for further investigation if someone is interested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> There are 3 Things 10Series Owners are waiting for 1,Driver Support 2,NVFlash 3,BIOSTweaker


You're right on!


----------



## TronZy

So i've got a 980Ti classy, recently added it to my watercooling loop. On air I was able to get +60 core +500 mem before any artifacting or an outright crash, now under water its the same story still hitting the same oc wall. Will a custom bios benefit me at all?


----------



## MrMD

Hi,i recently grabbed 980Ti FTW.

Out the box it boosts to 1430mhz(air) and has an asic of 81%,got it plugged in to my custom loop today so its time to clock it









Whats sorta bios should i be flashing to it?.I know i need increacesd power limit(It already gets near 110% with only +200 on the mems)

With a high asic is it even worth bothering with a 1.28v bios?Default voltage is 1.193v according to AB


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronZy*
> 
> So i've got a 980Ti classy, recently added it to my watercooling loop. On air I was able to get +60 core +500 mem before any artifacting or an outright crash, now under water its the same story still hitting the same oc wall. Will a custom bios benefit me at all?


What's the ASIC quality? What do the temps peak at during your testing runs? What voltage settings are you using in the Classy voltage tool? What are the actual clocks you're running with those offsets? Have you opened up GPUz sensors tab to see if the card is power limit throttling?

Need more data.....


----------



## uihdff

Everyone's comments welcome.

From Mr-Dark

"Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off.."

-------

Please correct me if I'm not understanding the end result of flashing Mr-Dark's BIOS.

#1 - Stays stock at 1114 MHz

#2 - Stays stock at 1753 MHz

#3 - Changes to 1405 MHz

#4 - Changes to an amount higher (i.e., 125%) than stock

#5 - Changes to 1.25 V

GPU-Z.jpg 97k .jpg file


GPU-Z2.jpg 85k .jpg file


Questions

If the Nvidia driver Power Management Mode is set to "Adaptive", #5 will drop back to 0.8620 V during idle, correct ?

When people talk about their GPUs crashing when the load changes from heavy to idle, is this an effect similar to CPUs experiencing VDroop ?

How does Nvidia's Boost work and why do some people want to disable Boost and others keep it enabled ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> Everyone's comments welcome.
> 
> From Mr-Dark
> 
> "Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off.."
> 
> Please correct me if I'm not understanding the end result of flashing Mr-Dark's BIOS.
> 
> #1 - Stays stock at 1114 MHz
> 
> #2 - Stays stock at 1753 MHz
> 
> #3 - Changes to 1405 MHz
> 
> #4 - Changes to an amount higher (i.e., 125%) than stock
> 
> #5 - Changes to 1.25 V
> 
> GPU-Z.png 61k .png file
> 
> 
> GPU-Z2.png 38k .png file
> 
> 
> Questions
> 
> If the Nvidia driver Power Management Mode is set to "Adaptive", #5 will drop back to 0.8620 V during idle, correct ?
> 
> When people talk about their GPUs crashing when the load changes from heavy to idle, is this an effect similar to CPUs experiencing VDroop ?
> 
> How does Nvidia's Boost work and why do some people want to disable Boost and others keep it enabled ?


For 1, 2 and 3:

Looking at the bios he gave you. Your base clock and boost clocks are all set to 1405. It will run at that clock unless you set your driver settings to adaptive, in which case it'll go into idle mode. Any stress on the GPU though, and it'll go back up to 1405.

Your memory clock is now set at 3705. That's 1852, roughly...

For 4:

No. You now have a 320 watt TDP. The % shown in that row, will be the % of power you're running to that TDP setting in the bios.

He also gave you a 315 watt at 100% on the power target slider, and 320 watt at 102% on the power target slider for your new power limit. So, your slider is only going to go to 102% now, but it's still more than you had before, even with the slider at 120%. Smile, be happy.

For 5:

Under boost conditions, your GPU will run 1.25v. With adaptive set in the driver settings, the voltage will scale down.

Vdroop is the difference between what the voltage is set at, and what the voltage the GPU core is actually using. It's not something you should be worrying about with your card...

If you want higher overclocks, having boost disabled can allow that to happen, as allowing the card to "boost" can cause problems...as you mentioned, the variance between one clock state and another can cause instabilities when pushing for very high overclocks. If you're more of a gamer, than a bencher.....use boost 2.0 and be happy.


----------



## TronZy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What's the ASIC quality? What do the temps peak at during your testing runs? What voltage settings are you using in the Classy voltage tool? What are the actual clocks you're running with those offsets? Have you opened up GPUz sensors tab to see if the card is power limit throttling?
> 
> Need more data.....


Temps 35C, haven't used the classy tool, 1464 core 8000 effective mem clock and 71.8% ASIC. PerfCap Reason says VRel, VOp.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronZy*
> 
> Temps 35C, haven't used the classy tool, 1464 core 8000 effective mem clock and 71.8% ASIC. PerfCap Reason says VRel, VOp.


Get the Classy voltage tool. Try 1.187v on the core and see what that gets you. 71% ASIC isn't very high, but I would have thought you'd be able to see more than 1464 with it.


----------



## Grenseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Here is a list of bad card should be avoided if you Aim for manual OC ( voltage locked to 1.212v!)
> 
> For GTX 970/980
> 
> 1- Asus Strix or black edition
> 2-Evga 970 SC
> 3_ first Gen FTW 980
> 4-EVGA 980 classified
> 
> For 980 Ti
> 1- Asus Strix ( latest version is locked to 1.212v)
> 2-Galax Hof!
> 3-Zotac AMP! Extreme
> 4-EVGA classified
> 
> Feel free to ask for custom bios


Damm it!! I have a 980 Ti HOF. *Is there anyway to get around the 1.212v cap?* I used AB to OC it to 1506MHz and it it seemed stable, after 2 hours of Witcher 3 or so. Temp is not a concern as it's part of a custom loop, with 2 480 rads. I feel like this card can go farther.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grenseal*
> 
> Damm it!! I have a 980 Ti HOF. *Is there anyway to get around the 1.12v cap?* I used AB to OC it to 1506MHz and it it seemed stable, after 2 hours of Witcher 3 or so. Temp is not a concern as it's part of a custom loop, with 2 480 rads. I feel like this card can go farther.


Hof voltage tool.

@Vellinious think you ment 1.*1*87v might want to edit that before someone thinks your serious.


----------



## Grenseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hof voltage tool.
> 
> @Vellinious think you ment 1.*1*87v might want to edit that before someone thinks your serious.


Oops!! Sorry, mistype. It was 1.212v in the GPUz Sensor Tab.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grenseal*
> 
> Oops!! Sorry, mistype. It was 1.212v in the GPUz Sensor Tab.


no worries, didnt even notice the typo lol.

heres the tool:

HOFvoltagetool980ti.zip 64k .zip file


EDIT:

@Grenseal

NVVDD is your core voltage.

FBVDD is your memory voltage.


----------



## Grenseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> no worries, didnt even notice the typo lol.
> 
> heres the tool:
> 
> HOFvoltagetool980ti.zip 64k .zip file


Thanks. I will try it out.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronZy*
> 
> Temps 35C, haven't used the classy tool, 1464 core 8000 effective mem clock and 71.8% ASIC. PerfCap Reason says VRel, VOp.


heres the classy tool:

classyvoltagetool.zip 852k .zip file


do as vellinious said and lower your core voltage to the 1.18 range. my 69.4% card has no problems reaching over 1500mhz with 1.18125v.

find you best voltage and if its under stock you can have somebody set it in the bios. (only works for vcore, memory voltage must be set from classy tool)

what each slider adjusts:


i would stay under 1.2v on vcore, and under 1.65v for memory if you have samsung. leave pcie voltage alone.

any questions feel free to pm me and ill answer as best i can.


----------



## Nineball

Mr-Dark i would love to have a custom bios made for my card.

I have a EVGA 980Ti Hybrid and I've been using a 425W custom bios for about half a year and my card can do 1545 and be stable but ive noticed that my temps are starting to go over 67C now on 1.28V (its was locked to this voltage underload). so im looking to go down to a max of 1.255V ( locked under load), no boost and other goodies My stock bios for the card-->

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


I'll also attach the bios i had been using for reference (in case you need it)

HybridOC.zip 146k .zip file


Thanks so much in advanced!!!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hof voltage tool.
> 
> @Vellinious think you ment 1.*1*87v might want to edit that before someone thinks your serious.


Haha, I did. Good catch


----------



## TronZy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Haha, I did. Good catch


Yeah, I figured you meant 1.187


----------



## uihdff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> For 1, 2 and 3:
> 
> Looking at the bios he gave you. Your base clock and boost clocks are all set to 1405. It will run at that clock unless you set your driver settings to adaptive, in which case it'll go into idle mode. Any stress on the GPU though, and it'll go back up to 1405.
> 
> Your memory clock is now set at 3705. That's 1852, roughly...
> 
> For 4:
> 
> No. You now have a 320 watt TDP. The % shown in that row, will be the % of power you're running to that TDP setting in the bios.
> 
> He also gave you a 315 watt at 100% on the power target slider, and 320 watt at 102% on the power target slider for your new power limit. So, your slider is only going to go to 102% now, but it's still more than you had before, even with the slider at 120%. Smile, be happy.
> 
> For 5:
> 
> Under boost conditions, your GPU will run 1.25v. With adaptive set in the driver settings, the voltage will scale down.
> 
> Vdroop is the difference between what the voltage is set at, and what the voltage the GPU core is actually using. It's not something you should be worrying about with your card...
> 
> If you want higher overclocks, having boost disabled can allow that to happen, as allowing the card to "boost" can cause problems...as you mentioned, the variance between one clock state and another can cause instabilities when pushing for very high overclocks. If you're more of a gamer, than a bencher.....use boost 2.0 and be happy.


Vellinious,

Thanks for the in-depth reply. It pays to ask questions.

When Boost is enabled, when do the core and memory speeds get increased - when GPU % Utilization crosses a threshold ?

Does setting the Power Management Mode to Adaptive create additional instability ?

When GPU-Z reports the Perfcap Reason is "VRel.VOp", is that related to approaching 100% TDP or is it the voltage setting ?

The video card is connected with (1) 8-pin and (1) 6-pin PSU connections. Does that factor into the Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker settings ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> Vellinious,
> 
> Thanks for the in-depth reply. It pays to ask questions.
> 
> When Boost is enabled, when do the core and memory speeds get increased - when GPU % Utilization crosses a threshold ?
> 
> Does setting the Power Management Mode to Adaptive create additional instability ?
> 
> When GPU-Z reports the Perfcap Reason is "VRel.VOp", is that related to approaching 100% TDP or is it the voltage setting ?
> 
> The video card is connected with (1) 8-pin and (1) 6-pin PSU connections. Does that factor into the Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker settings ?


There are 2 base clock modes. One for 2d and one for 3d. The 2d base clock is usually lower. So, for 2d applications, you'll see the GPU wind up to that clock level. Anytime a 3d application is opened, then it'll wind up to the 3d base clock. To be honest, I'm not sure when the boost clock comes into play. I would imagine it would hit whenever the GPU needs the additional compute power.

When you disable boost, you're essentially telling your PC, that ANY stress on the GPU, and you want it to run at the base clock that you've set. In your bios, the 2d base clock is set to 1405 and all others are disabled.

It can add instability if you're pushing for very high overclocks, but.....really, unless you're pushing a ton of volts through your card with a minimum of water cooling, it really isn't a big concern. Short answer: Yes, it can add instability to your overclock.

VRel and VOp are both in relation to the voltage setting. The TDP setting doesn't have a perfcap.

Yes, the power connectors absolutely come into play when modifying the bios. The thing to remember is, that with a good PSU, you can draw around 300 watts from an 8 pin, and I've seen people do the same thing to 6 pins. The only difference between a 6 pin and an 8 pin connector, are 2 ground wires. That said, I wouldn't really want to go over 160 or 175 on a 6 pin, and 250 on an 8 pin.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> hello mr,dark.
> if i want to try 1530 bios in lower voltage what sliders to move?
> msi ab voltage slider...no effect.
> or howto enable voltage reduce my bios it is this
> --->
> 
> dp--dark----1531mhz.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

Sure,here yo go

dp--dark--1531--1.250v.zip 136k .zip file


the voltage now 1.250v.. if yo wan to change that open the voltage table and change all slider'a at 1.250v to the new value..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> This msi's replacement card clocks well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9158268 <-- here's the run for further investigation if someone is interested.
> You're right on!


Nice!! almost match my FE and G10 Mod..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronZy*
> 
> So i've got a 980Ti classy, recently added it to my watercooling loop. On air I was able to get +60 core +500 mem before any artifacting or an outright crash, now under water its the same story still hitting the same oc wall. Will a custom bios benefit me at all?


Short answer Yes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Hi,i recently grabbed 980Ti FTW.
> 
> Out the box it boosts to 1430mhz(air) and has an asic of 81%,got it plugged in to my custom loop today so its time to clock it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats sorta bios should i be flashing to it?.I know i need increacesd power limit(It already gets near 110% with only +200 on the mems)
> 
> With a high asic is it even worth bothering with a 1.28v bios?Default voltage is 1.193v according to AB


Hello

Strong card there... 1430mhz out the box









first drop the stock bios so i can increase the power limit for yo so yo can push the core farther..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> For 1, 2 and 3:
> 
> Looking at the bios he gave you. Your base clock and boost clocks are all set to 1405. It will run at that clock unless you set your driver settings to adaptive, in which case it'll go into idle mode. Any stress on the GPU though, and it'll go back up to 1405.
> 
> Your memory clock is now set at 3705. That's 1852, roughly...
> 
> For 4:
> 
> No. You now have a 320 watt TDP. The % shown in that row, will be the % of power you're running to that TDP setting in the bios.
> 
> He also gave you a 315 watt at 100% on the power target slider, and 320 watt at 102% on the power target slider for your new power limit. So, your slider is only going to go to 102% now, but it's still more than you had before, even with the slider at 120%. Smile, be happy.
> 
> For 5:
> 
> Under boost conditions, your GPU will run 1.25v. With adaptive set in the driver settings, the voltage will scale down.
> 
> Vdroop is the difference between what the voltage is set at, and what the voltage the GPU core is actually using. It's not something you should be worrying about with your card...
> 
> If you want higher overclocks, having boost disabled can allow that to happen, as allowing the card to "boost" can cause problems...as you mentioned, the variance between one clock state and another can cause instabilities when pushing for very high overclocks. If you're more of a gamer, than a bencher.....use boost 2.0 and be happy.


Nothing to add over that ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hof voltage tool.
> 
> @Vellinious think you ment 1.*1*87v might want to edit that before someone thinks your serious.


This ^^ Hof tool can push the voltage over 1.212v, but that should stay live with windows all time so the voltage stay over 1.212v








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nineball*
> 
> Mr-Dark i would love to have a custom bios made for my card.
> 
> I have a EVGA 980Ti Hybrid and I've been using a 425W custom bios for about half a year and my card can do 1545 and be stable but ive noticed that my temps are starting to go over 67C now on 1.28V (its was locked to this voltage underload). so im looking to go down to a max of 1.255V ( locked under load), no boost and other goodies My stock bios for the card-->
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'll also attach the bios i had been using for reference (in case you need it)
> 
> HybridOC.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advanced!!!


Hello

Here yo go

980Ti--Hybrid----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

67c on the hybrid is high, how your ambient ? hybrid Rad is intake or exhaust ? in general use intake for gpu Rad is the best.. my Htbrid never break 50c under any load


----------



## Nineball

Mr Dark. Im not able to flash this bios. Im using the latest version of nvflash and no good. cert checks are failing. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nineball*
> 
> Mr Dark. Im not able to flash this bios. Im using the latest version of nvflash and no good. cert checks are failing. Any thoughts?


Try this

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI


----------



## Nineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try this
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI


I managed to get it to work before you posted this using a different version. Thanks anyways. i'll report back on the results.

I tell ya, nvflash can be a PITA sometimes.


----------



## Nineball

Still no go. After flashing windows just wont enable the card properly. i get the following in device manager: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nineball*
> 
> Still no go. After flashing windows just wont enable the card properly. i get the following in device manager: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)


Try different version from that thread..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Strong card there... 1430mhz out the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first drop the stock bios so i can increase the power limit for yo so yo can push the core farther..


It is hoping to get 1550mhz as 24/7 clocks once i get it tweaked









Heres my stock bios

980tiFTWstock.zip 146k .zip file


Cheers m8









Edit:I have just noticed that 2nd bios on the FTW (the one i have extracted and posted) has a higher power limit than the Master bios.They are both tagged as the same version in GPU-Z tho. Strange


----------



## SetiroN

Hi,

I have a 970 strix that doesn't seem to go past 1.050v/1.068v during load.

I have done the power mod (soldered through the main resistor) and the overclock went up by a fair bit but the reported voltage stayed the same.

Is this something that can be fixed with a modded BIOS? Or is the card just terribly bad?

Here's the stock rom: https://mega.nz/#!Uh53QYQJ!iZ8AyoWwFA8GN3-upwjb25H1eN-_4pNAWaW7qmHHCME

Thank you!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SetiroN*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a 970 strix that doesn't seem to go past 1.050v/1.068v during load.
> 
> I have done the power mod (soldered through the main resistor) and the overclock went up by a fair bit but the reported voltage stayed the same.
> 
> Is this something that can be fixed with a modded BIOS? Or is the card just terribly bad?
> 
> Here's the stock rom: https://mega.nz/#!Uh53QYQJ!iZ8AyoWwFA8GN3-upwjb25H1eN-_4pNAWaW7qmHHCME
> 
> Thank you!


The 970 STRIX are voltage locked at 1.212v. There's nothing you can do in the bios to change that.


----------



## SetiroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 970 STRIX are voltage locked at 1.212v. There's nothing you can do in the bios to change that.


If you had bothered to actually read my post you would have seen that I'm not trying to go over the hardware voltage limit, but that my card throttles down to 1.050v, which is quite a lot less than it should be.

I have currently edited the BIOS to increase the power limits and change all voltage points from 35 onwards to 1.212. This has Fixed the voltage problem. I am now trying to disable boost and increase the overclock headroom as I am apparently hitting a soft limit when I disable boost, above which the card just won't go.

Is there somewhere I can see a detailed explanation of the various frequency settings in Maxwell Tweaker?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> It is hoping to get 1550mhz as 24/7 clocks once i get it tweaked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my stock bios
> 
> 980tiFTWstock.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:I have just noticed that 2nd bios on the FTW (the one i have extracted and posted) has a higher power limit than the Master bios.They are both tagged as the same version in GPU-Z tho. Strange


At that temp.... no







maybe if custom fan curve can keep that under 80c...

here yo go

980tiFTWstock----TDP--150.zip 147k .zip file


Maxwell card's at > 80c act very very strange..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SetiroN*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a 970 strix that doesn't seem to go past 1.050v/1.068v during load.
> 
> I have done the power mod (soldered through the main resistor) and the overclock went up by a fair bit but the reported voltage stayed the same.
> 
> Is this something that can be fixed with a modded BIOS? Or is the card just terribly bad?
> 
> Here's the stock rom: https://mega.nz/#!Uh53QYQJ!iZ8AyoWwFA8GN3-upwjb25H1eN-_4pNAWaW7qmHHCME
> 
> Thank you!


Hey there

Give this a try

sucky970strix---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off & higher TDP limit..

let me know how the voltage on that


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SetiroN*
> 
> If you had bothered to actually read my post you would have seen that I'm not trying to go over the hardware voltage limit, but that my card throttles down to 1.050v, which is quite a lot less than it should be.
> 
> I have currently edited the BIOS to increase the power limits and change all voltage points from 35 onwards to 1.212. This has Fixed the voltage problem. I am now trying to disable boost and increase the overclock headroom as I am apparently hitting a soft limit when I disable boost, above which the card just won't go.
> 
> Is there somewhere I can see a detailed explanation of the various frequency settings in Maxwell Tweaker?


Your post asked about voltage in a modded bios for the STRIX 970. I answered your question.

As for this question: I'm sure there is.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 970 STRIX are voltage locked at 1.212v. There's nothing you can do in the bios to change that.


Yo know how the low TDP limit on the stock bios.. 165W







and the 1.212v he hard Mod the card to push the voltage but the bios still have 1.212v limit


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> At that temp.... no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if custom fan curve can keep that under 80c...
> 
> here yo go
> 
> 980tiFTWstock----TDP--150.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Maxwell card's at > 80c act very very strange..


Cheers m8









It wont be hitting 80c anymore,its in my custom loop now and hovers between 35-40c under load


----------



## SetiroN

Best €140 I might have ever spent.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> At that price its good card then


Yep, it was a great deal.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SetiroN*
> 
> Best €140 I might have ever spent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it was a great deal.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Nice! but no need to use Furmark at all.. that overload the VRM too much







also that Vcore on the 6700k isn't good for daily.. keep it under 1.45v..


----------



## johnd0e

Just felt i should chime in since theres so much back and forth over this strix voltage ordeal.

Adjusting the voltage tables DOES affect the cards voltage, HOWEVER you wont get any increase by setting over 1.212v. So by setting voltage anywere from 0.000 to 1.212 that voltage will be applied.

Same goes for the 980ti classy and kingpin. And im assuming the rest of the "voltage locked" cards.

My classified cards are set to 1.18125 in the bios and DMM confirmed to be running at that voltage(little over actually since the sensors are never 100% accurate compared to a DMM.)

So yes, moddifying your voltage tables within the limmits could change the cards performance.

/discussion.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Just felt i should chime in since theres so much back and forth over this strix voltage ordeal.
> 
> Adjusting the voltage tables DOES affect the cards voltage, HOWEVER you wont get any increase by setting over 1.212v. So by setting voltage anywere from 0.000 to 1.212 that voltage will be applied.
> 
> Same goes for the 980ti classy and kingpin. And im assuming the rest of the "voltage locked" cards.
> 
> My classified cards are set to 1.18125 in the bios and DMM confirmed to be running at that voltage(little over actually since the sensors are never 100% accurate compared to a DMM.)
> 
> So yes, moddifying your voltage tables within the limmits could change the cards performance.
> 
> /discussion.


The Classy and KPE are different, though. That's a whole different kind of overclocking. Worlds apart, even. Where the classy / KPE run their best, under 1.212v, the other cards want more...at least, more set in the bios. Whether they're actually getting that after vdroop is doubtful, but....

ASUS dropped the ball on the STRIX 970 by locking it down so much. Horrible.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The Classy and KPE are different, though. That's a whole different kind of overclocking. Worlds apart, even. Where the classy / KPE run their best, under 1.212v, the other cards want more...at least, more set in the bios. Whether they're actually getting that after vdroop is doubtful, but....
> 
> ASUS dropped the ball on the STRIX 970 by locking it down so much. Horrible.


Your reading to much into my post. The point was that while you cant go over 1.212v via bios, you can adjust your tables and it will affect the cards performance. Could be better, could be worse.

I used my classy as an example, i wasnt saying that my voltages would work for anybody else.

That is all, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Your reading to much into my post. The point was that while you cant go over 1.212v via bios, you can adjust your tables and it will affect the cards performance. Could be better, could be worse.
> 
> I used my classy as an example, i wasnt saying that my voltages would work for anybody else.
> 
> That is all, nothing more nothing less.


Understood


----------



## KillerBee33

Does any1 remember an approx . date Maxwell BiosTweakes was released?


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark this is for you








http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-5188-B1


----------



## asdkj1740

as
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark this is for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-5188-B1


*** this cooler doesnt apply to ftw version??
its forcing consumers to buy hybrid card directly....
damn it i was planning to buy 1070 ftw with hybrid kit....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> as
> *** this cooler doesnt apply to ftw version??
> is it forcing consumer to buy hybrid card directly....
> damn it i was planning to buy 1070 ftw with hybrid kit....


Pump fits all but the Shroud is sized for reference design just like 9Series ,


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Pump fits all but the Shroud is sized for reference design just like 9Series ,


i guess so, size of mounting holes should be the same but the power connector's room of this hybrid kit is just for 8 pin pcb, what a pity...
fortunately i wont use the shroud as i hate blower style fan


----------



## Mr-Dark

@KillerBee33 OMG!!! Its out finally.... I'm enjoying my Ti's now.. will back for Pascal once the tweaker out











Hybrid FTW ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> i guess so, size of mounting holes should be the same but the power connector of this hybrid kit is just for 8 pin pcb, what a pity...
> fortunately i wont use the shroud as i hate blower style fan


You can cut that easily if you want , check out what i did to reference 980 , not the greatest job but idea is there








Also use a different fan and have it connected to motherboard , you can controll it's speed


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @KillerBee33 OMG!!! Its out finally.... I'm enjoying my Ti's now.. will back for Pascal once the tweaker out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hybrid FTW ?


Don't like this one...no changes at all , not even 140mm just a different Shroud


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> i guess so, size of mounting holes should be the same but the power connector of this hybrid kit is just for 8 pin, what a pity...
> fortunately i wont use the shroud as i hate blower style fan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Use a different fan and have it connected to motherboard , you can controll it's speed



i have got this one which has more cooling efficiency for vrm and lower noise than the blower fan does


----------



## bigblueshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Your temps are a tad high to be trying to push more voltage through them. 58c is too hot. I would advise you lower your temps, before trying to get any more voltage through that card.
> 
> Looking at your bios file, I'd say you need to raise the TDP and power limit up a tad more...give it room to breath. Maybe even drop your voltage a tad, and see if that doesn't help get the temps under control and try again.


Great. Thank you

I will order a different fan for my H90. What temps are reasonable?


----------



## asdkj1740

the shroud could be sold second handed, some compensation for the cost of the whole hybrid kit, i guess there are some evga fans who want to buy this shroud, haha


----------



## bigblueshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> 
> i have got this one which has more cooling efficiency for vrm and lower noise than the blower fan does


That's awesome.. Where can I get that fan? What's the name?

I found Titan TTC-SC07TZ which is a two fan. I wonder if the 3 fan is better


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> the shroud could be sold second handed, some compensation for the cost of the whole hybrid kit, i guess there are some evga fans who want to buy this shroud, haha


Still have untouched shroud from previous Hybrid Kit ,


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
Immagine what it will do when Properly Colled with custom bios








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13067828


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblueshock*
> 
> That's awesome.. Where can I get that fan? What's the name?
> 
> I found Titan TTC-SC07TZ which is a two fan. I wonder if the 3 fan is better


um.. hard to tell you in english as i dont know the exact english name for this

http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=13&id=109
gelid has a "PCI SLOT FAN HOLDER", but it supports two fans only, you need to buy extra fan holder for holding extra fan, or you can use one holder for two fan then you can have three fan with just two fan holder included.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Don't like this one...no changes at all , not even 140mm just a different Shroud


Hahah, no need trust me







mine never break 50c under full load on 25c ambient











the old shroud is ugly but this ony Sexy


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hahah, no need trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine never break 50c under full load on 25c ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the old shroud is ugly but this ony Sexy


actually quiet similar ...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> actually quiet similar ...


Old shroud..


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Old shroud..


i thought you were referring to the previous photo one

btw, there are some guys who have already modded the pascal bios with higher the power and voltage but they seems to be failed in off boost so the final result of the modded bios is not good and not significant compared to the stock bios


----------



## KillerBee33

Ehh, will wait for BIOS TOOL then decide. FE is a lot quieter than 980 with custom FAN prof. wont go higher than 68 even with 2180 Core & 1400Mem.


----------



## HoloHolovic

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

Hi Mr Dark. Love the time and effort you put in to help every one here out. Would you mind creating a bios for my Evga sc 970 acx 2.0 with OC and can stay under 45% fan speed at load? My ASIC is 79.1%


----------



## jord06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200---MSI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Rest all OC software and flash that bios and let me know how yo go


Have my blocks on and the cards are running great! thanks heaps for you work.

I have another 980 ti EVGA Hybrid, should I send you the bios through? it still has its stock hybrid cooler.


----------



## tashcz

What BIOS are you guys using for G1 970 and whatcha getting?


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Hey @Mr-Dark, mind working your magic on my reference evga 980ti sc please?

GM200stock-glowingburrito.zip 152k .zip file


Edit: I am under water as well


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoloHolovic*
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Hi Mr Dark. Love the time and effort you put in to help every one here out. Would you mind creating a bios for my Evga sc 970 acx 2.0 with OC and can stay under 45% fan speed at load? My ASIC is 79.1%


Hey there

here yo go

EvgaSC2.0970--dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

since your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, the temp shouldn't be issue on the custom bios..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jord06*
> 
> Have my blocks on and the cards are running great! thanks heaps for you work.
> 
> I have another 980 ti EVGA Hybrid, should I send you the bios through? it still has its stock hybrid cooler.


Glad to hear that bro









yes, sent me the bios so i can help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> What BIOS are you guys using for G1 970 and whatcha getting?


Yo should upload the stock bios here so i can adjust that and yo flash it again.. so we use the stock bios all time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> Hey @Mr-Dark, mind working your magic on my reference evga 980ti sc please?
> 
> GM200stock-glowingburrito.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit: I am under water as well


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

GM200--Water--Ultimate---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and use any OC software to push the core/memory farther.. keep in mind no need to adjust the TDP/voltage at all


----------



## nadeem1619

can i update gigabyte g1 gtx 980 bios on my gigabyte GV-N980OC-4GD i dont find gigabyte GV-N980OC-4GD my gpu is not working propely


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nadeem1619*
> 
> can i update gigabyte g1 gtx 980 bios on my gigabyte GV-N980OC-4GD i dont find gigabyte GV-N980OC-4GD my gpu is not working propely


Yes yo can, post your problem there and yo will be done









http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## HoloHolovic

Hello, so I flashed bios. At first run of firestrike card crashed. Screen went black and fans start to spin at 100%. Restart of pc helped. I think it is not stable. What should I do ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> EvgaSC2.0970--dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> since your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, the temp shouldn't be issue on the custom bios..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoloHolovic*
> 
> Hello, so I flashed bios. At first run of firestrike card crashed. Screen went black and fans start to spin at 100%. Restart of pc helped. I think it is not stable. What should I do ?


Sound like 1506mhz isn't possible on that card.. try this one for 1468mhz

EvgaSC2.0970---1468mhz.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## HoloHolovic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like 1506mhz isn't possible on that card.. try this one for 1468mhz
> 
> EvgaSC2.0970---1468mhz.zip 137k .zip file


Thank you very much. This one seems stable.


----------



## Driftfire200

GM204evgaftw84.04.36.01.73.zip 136k .zip file


Hi Mr-Dark,

can you help me modified this stock bios to remove thermal throttling and tdp limit increase? my card seems to be stable at 1500mhz, 4000mhz memory with stock voltage of 1.206v, i prefer 1450mhz as my starting point if possible 'coz some games like dota and also csgo are crashing with 1500mhz, maybe it was not running at full boost mode hence it caused crashing and also if it is possible to set back the fan speed back to the normal ones(60 degree and the fan starts to turn on)?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftfire200*
> 
> GM204evgaftw84.04.36.01.73.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> can you help me modified this stock bios to remove thermal throttling and tdp limit increase? my card seems to be stable at 1500mhz, 4000mhz memory with stock voltage of 1.206v, i prefer 1450mhz as my starting point if possible 'coz some games like dota and also csgo are crashing with 1500mhz, maybe it was not running at full boost mode hence it caused crashing and also if it is possible to set back the fan speed back to the normal ones(60 degree and the fan starts to turn on)?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey there

Sure, but what about the voltage ? locked at 1.21v ?


----------



## Driftfire200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sure, but what about the voltage ? locked at 1.21v ?


yeah sure, but if i want to mess it with later on is it possible with msi afterburner or with evga classy tool?


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks bro, Enjoy it


Mr-Dark,

Thanks again for the BIOS it is working well, for the most part.

I have one more request for my 980ti hybrid. You provided me with a 1506/3700 profile which can't pass any benchmarks. I downclocked the card to 1493/3700 and it is stable in games and benchmarks. I guess my assumption that 1506 was stable at 1.19v was incorrect









I'd like to request two more files, one for 1493/3700 and 1493/4000.

Thanks a lot Mr-Dark!

Hybrid---Ti---1.200v--1506--3700.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftfire200*
> 
> yeah sure, but if i want to mess it with later on is it possible with msi afterburner or with evga classy tool?


No, only from the bios.. yo can request another bios with higher voltage... no problem at all









here is your request

FTW--1455mhz--4000mhz--1.218v.zip 136k .zip file


Stock fan profile at 60c..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Thanks again for the BIOS it is working well, for the most part.
> 
> I have one more request for my 980ti hybrid. You provided me with a 1506/3700 profile which can't pass any benchmarks. I downclocked the card to 1493/3700 and it is stable in games and benchmarks. I guess my assumption that 1506 was stable at 1.19v was incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to request two more files, one for 1493/3700 and 1493/4000.
> 
> Thanks a lot Mr-Dark!
> 
> Hybrid---Ti---1.200v--1506--3700.zip 152k .zip file


No problem bro, here yo go

Hybrid--Bioss.zip 304k .zip file


btw yo should push the memory from any OC software, if stable adjust the bios to that as flashing a bios with unstable memory clock isn't good idea


----------



## Driftfire200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No, only from the bios.. yo can request another bios with higher voltage... no problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is your request
> 
> FTW--1455mhz--4000mhz--1.218v.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Stock fan profile at 60c..


alright, got it bro, will report you back after i tried









edit: just flashed your bios, it turns out doesn't work, flashed back the stock and it works normally, not sure why, it popped error 43 for me. i used nvflash v5.206


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM200--Water--Ultimate---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash that bios and use any OC software to push the core/memory farther.. keep in mind no need to adjust the TDP/voltage at all


Thanks. Got it flashed and it's working well.


----------



## AvengerUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sure, yo can push farther.. yo just need better bios
> 
> GTX980--TI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push the Core clock farther from any OC software


I've been using and experimenting with this tonight.

Thank you very much dark!

It seems my cards were very close to the limit anyway -

While I can run a few benchmarks past 1450 - it is by no means stable.

Presently, I'm at a boost clock of 1445 - which so far, seems stable.

Anything above this at some point results in a freeze









Current settings / results below:

3DMark Ultra: 8563 (Graphics of 9116) - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13103331?

Afterburner settings: (I notice powerlimit is maxed to 101, I'm guessing that's due to the bios?)

http://i.imgur.com/8ijJzFS.png

GPU-Z:

1: http://i.imgur.com/ujIL80O.png
2: http://i.imgur.com/AYiNUYg.png

Tempreatures max out at about 56 under stress testing (less when gaming).

I did make a change to the EVGA Hyrdo's while I was at it, by connecting up the 2 fans for the radiators up to my fan controller, as by default they run at a single conservative speed, so you can turn them up further if required.

Thanks agian for your help. Currently running Valley while AFK to see if it'll remain stable.I know that I can't get to 1450 without it freezing in 3dmark


----------



## newls1

i would like to jump on this bandwagon and flash my 2 980Ti eVGA (4995 model number) cards to increase voltage past what i think is a lock @ 1.218 and other card goes to 1.228. Will bios flashing allow me to increase this voltage to a *safer* higher limit?? My cards are water cooled and nvr see temps higher then about 36c while heavy gaming.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftfire200*
> 
> alright, got it bro, will report you back after i tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just flashed your bios, it turns out doesn't work, flashed back the stock and it works normally, not sure why, it popped error 43 for me. i used nvflash v5.206


Try different Nvflash ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> Thanks. Got it flashed and it's working well.


Glad to hear that bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerUK*
> 
> I've been using and experimenting with this tonight.
> 
> Thank you very much dark!
> 
> It seems my cards were very close to the limit anyway -
> 
> While I can run a few benchmarks past 1450 - it is by no means stable.
> 
> Presently, I'm at a boost clock of 1445 - which so far, seems stable.
> 
> Anything above this at some point results in a freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current settings / results below:
> 
> 3DMark Ultra: 8563 (Graphics of 9116) - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13103331?
> 
> Afterburner settings: (I notice powerlimit is maxed to 101, I'm guessing that's due to the bios?)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8ijJzFS.png
> 
> GPU-Z:
> 
> 1: http://i.imgur.com/ujIL80O.png
> 2: http://i.imgur.com/AYiNUYg.png
> 
> Tempreatures max out at about 56 under stress testing (less when gaming).
> 
> I did make a change to the EVGA Hyrdo's while I was at it, by connecting up the 2 fans for the radiators up to my fan controller, as by default they run at a single conservative speed, so you can turn them up further if required.
> 
> Thanks agian for your help. Currently running Valley while AFK to see if it'll remain stable.I know that I can't get to 1450 without it freezing in 3dmark


Sound like yo loss the silicon.. how your ASIC ? < 70% right ?

as your card's under the water, we can push the voltage farther to 1.275v.. give this a try

980Ti---1.275v----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


20-40mhz gain depend on the silicon...









and for the power limit, that's fine.. just leave that at 100%..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> i would like to jump on this bandwagon and flash my 2 980Ti eVGA (4995 model number) cards to increase voltage past what i think is a lock @ 1.218 and other card goes to 1.228. Will bios flashing allow me to increase this voltage to a *safer* higher limit?? My cards are water cooled and nvr see temps higher then about 36c while heavy gaming.


Hello

your card's (SC+ ) is perfect for bios modding, specially under water









an custom bios with 1405mhz clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off will be good idea to start from









drop the stock bios so i can help


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try different Nvflash ?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> Glad to hear that bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like yo loss the silicon.. how your ASIC ? < 70% right ?
> 
> as your card's under the water, we can push the voltage farther to 1.275v.. give this a try
> 
> 980Ti---1.275v----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> 20-40mhz gain depend on the silicon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the power limit, that's fine.. just leave that at 100%..
> Hello
> 
> your card's (SC+ ) is perfect for bios modding, specially under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an custom bios with 1405mhz clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off will be good idea to start from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drop the stock bios so i can help


will do sir, it will be a few days tho. I dont get off from work till tuesday night... Ill upload my stock bioses then. Thank you VERY MUCH for your help


----------



## zetoor85

hey  if anyone want to try to edit an bios them self, this video might help you, every step with help from the master him self... Mr-Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey  if anyone want to try to edit an bios them self, this video might help you, every step with help from the master him self... Mr-Dark


My pleasure brotha







OP updated


----------



## jord06

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello again, could you please make me a High and medium version for a EVGA 980 ti hybrid?

Thank you


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM204---970--Strix----Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit &boost off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve.. fan start at 45c and at 65c = 50% fan speed..
> 
> both identical and keep each card with shipped bios better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> That very high temp!! Wow its only 1.212v bios not 1.28v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when yo slap the G10 on that card, 1.212v should be easy as that already low volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if yo need a bios with only higher TDP drop the stock bios again.. and nah no voltage control with boost off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here yo go bro
> 
> GM206STOCK------Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (150k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> Rest MSI AB then flash my bios and let me know how yo go.. btw my bios need Zero tweak from yo and yo can push the clock's farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> That's known.. 980m is very close from normal 970.. upload your stock bios so i can help yo
> 
> I need screenshot from Gpu-z-Sensor tab while under load..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here yo go
> 
> GM204--MSI--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> No need to change the base clock as the card already IDLE at low clock even with my custom bios... Are yo sure 1438mhz is the max at 1.243v ? that seem low to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello brotha
> 
> Mine from NewEgg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=nzxt+g10&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> or Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nzxt+g10
> 
> and yo will need some memory heatsink.. this the best one So far..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1467721256&sr=8-3&keywords=memory+heatsink
> 
> and this the result


Hjello again Mr-Dark,

I live in northern europe so the retailer on amazon don't ship here. Will these memory heatsinks fit and work aswell as those u linked? They are little bit different size. -> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cooling-Copper-Memory-Heatsinks-Cooler/dp/B00L2A26J0/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1468196654&sr=8-13&keywords=Copper+VGA+RAM+Cooling+Heatsinks


----------



## uihdff

After researching how to modify the ROM BIOS, I've come up with the following changes to the stock settings.

a) Temp Target = Max Temp Target (91)

b) Changed Voltage to 1.2831V. The max voltage in the stock ROM was already at 1.2831V in the upper 70's of the Voltage Table.

c) Changed values in Power Table tables 1, 3, 4, 5 and 6.

GPU-Z had reported Perfcap Reason = "VRel.VOp" when running Heaven 4.0 using the stock ROM.

The goal is to remove the power limitations and determine the optimal overclock settings with MSI Afterburner afterwards.

The Nvidia driver Power Management Mode is set to Adaptive.

The video card is also connected with (1) 8-pin and (1) 6-pin PSU cables to a Corsair AX760 PSU.

Before flashing this modified ROM, does anyone see any problems with the settings above ?

GM204Voltage.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Driftfire200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try different Nvflash ?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x




Hi Mr-Dark,
i found out the problem and add an 0 to it, and BAM! problem solved, now using the bios but i edited the tdp limit to 290w 'coz 320w seems a bit too high, will it caused the throttle if it's really reaching the power limit

edit: just tried out your bios, works nicely! no throttling at 75 degrees anymore (it's hot probably my casing problem) but i am getting constant 78% of power limit shown with overlay while running firestrike, is it normal?


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Hi dark recently i made a bios and and im getting some weird issue with games like they will go to desktop and then return to game in the course of a minute or so. Each time it happens load drops to 0%. If you could check over my bios and make sure i have all the settings right it would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance.

970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## AvengerUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like yo loss the silicon.. how your ASIC ? < 70% right ?
> 
> as your card's under the water, we can push the voltage farther to 1.275v.. give this a try
> 
> 20-40mhz gain depend on the silicon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the power limit, that's fine.. just leave that at 100%..


Thanks for the help & bios's Dark.

Yeh, definitely not on the lucky side of the silicon lottery!

The 1.275v does allow slightly more, 1455 or so stable (not finishing testing yet so could be a bit more).

I'll probably end up reverting back to the 1.25 bios for daily use for now.

It'll do me until something worth upgrading to comes out anyway


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jord06*
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hello again, could you please make me a High and medium version for a EVGA 980 ti hybrid?
> 
> Thank you


Hello there

Sure, here yo go

Hybrid---Bioss.zip 304k .zip file


2 Bios there, both at 1405mhz core & 3.7ghz memory & higher TDP limit & boost off.. one for 1.22v and one for 1.275v..

flash the 1.22v and try to push the core farther, once yo hit the limit flash the 1.275v and give it a try..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Hjello again Mr-Dark,
> 
> I live in northern europe so the retailer on amazon don't ship here. Will these memory heatsinks fit and work aswell as those u linked? They are little bit different size. -> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cooling-Copper-Memory-Heatsinks-Cooler/dp/B00L2A26J0/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1468196654&sr=8-13&keywords=Copper+VGA+RAM+Cooling+Heatsinks


Hey there

Yes, that should work just fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> After researching how to modify the ROM BIOS, I've come up with the following changes to the stock settings.
> 
> a) Temp Target = Max Temp Target (91)
> 
> b) Changed Voltage to 1.2831V. The max voltage in the stock ROM was already at 1.2831V in the upper 70's of the Voltage Table.
> 
> c) Changed values in Power Table tables 1, 3, 4, 5 and 6.
> 
> GPU-Z had reported Perfcap Reason = "VRel.VOp" when running Heaven 4.0 using the stock ROM.
> 
> The goal is to remove the power limitations and determine the optimal overclock settings with MSI Afterburner afterwards.
> 
> The Nvidia driver Power Management Mode is set to Adaptive.
> 
> The video card is also connected with (1) 8-pin and (1) 6-pin PSU cables to a Corsair AX760 PSU.
> 
> Before flashing this modified ROM, does anyone see any problems with the settings above ?
> 
> GM204Voltage.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

GM204Voltage--------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 84c max temp

that should be fine, no need to use higher temp target.. 84c is fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftfire200*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> i found out the problem and add an 0 to it, and BAM! problem solved, now using the bios but i edited the tdp limit to 290w 'coz 320w seems a bit too high, will it caused the throttle if it's really reaching the power limit
> 
> edit: just tried out your bios, works nicely! no throttling at 75 degrees anymore (it's hot probably my casing problem) but i am getting constant 78% of power limit shown with overlay while running firestrike, is it normal?


Oops! Sorry brotha... lack of sleep affect









yes, that's normal








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Hi dark recently i made a bios and and im getting some weird issue with games like they will go to desktop and then return to game in the course of a minute or so. Each time it happens load drops to 0%. If you could check over my bios and make sure i have all the settings right it would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance.
> 
> 970.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

I made some change's on the Voltage table.. all CLK from 55 to 74 should be at same value..

970---------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

if same happen, drop the core clock 20mhz and try again.. sound like small instability to me


----------



## tashcz

Hey Dark, one question since I'm getting the G1 GTX970 today, and probably will soon flash it with a better BIOS if you're up to help









I'd just like to know if modding the BIOS just to boost the TDP and increase voltage will help, and the rest to be done by the Afterburner, or it's best to do everything in the BIOS?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hey Dark, one question since I'm getting the G1 GTX970 today, and probably will soon flash it with a better BIOS if you're up to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to know if modding the BIOS just to boost the TDP and increase voltage will help, and the rest to be done by the Afterburner, or it's best to do everything in the BIOS?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey there

I can adjust the bios to 1405mhz core & stock memory clock & higher voltage and TDP and boost off.. so yo OC the core&memory from MSI AB as yo like..

bios modding is flexible.. its all about your request


----------



## Driftfire200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oops! Sorry brotha... lack of sleep affect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, that's normal


Not a problem bro, you helped me a lot! it works well, no more throttling, So as long as i am not getting throttling i am allow to get the TDP tone down a bit from 320w (not sure if it's related to TDP or boost off) and also adjusting voltage on first 3 and CLK 55 to 74 and that's it right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftfire200*
> 
> Not a problem bro, you helped me a lot! it works well, no more throttling, So as long as i am not getting throttling i am allow to get the TDP tone down a bit from 320w (not sure if it's related to TDP or boost off) and also adjusting voltage on first 3 and CLK 55 to 74 and that's it right?


if yo drop the power limit and the card use + 95% from the limit the core will throttle down.. keep it at 320W no problem as the card pull the needed power nothing more.. 100% usage from 250W or 50% usage from 500W still the same


----------



## Driftfire200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> if yo drop the power limit and the card use + 95% from the limit the core will throttle down.. keep it at 320W no problem as the card pull the needed power nothing more.. 100% usage from 250W or 50% usage from 500W still the same


i see, roger that, really thanks, props to you bro!


----------



## tannesitaoc

Need voltage unlocking from stock ~1.21 to go up to say 1.30 or so to be able to oc the rest myself. Asus GTX 980 STRIX DC II OC voltage can be unlocked through bios flashing, right? And can I oc clock+memory with msi afterburner afterwards or do I have to do that through Maxwell Tweaker myself?

"Here is a list of bad card should be avoided if you Aim for manual OC ( voltage locked to 1.212v!)

For GTX 970/980

*1- Asus Strix or black edition*
2-Evga 970 SC
3_ first Gen FTW 980
4-EVGA 980 classified"

Does this text mean there is no possibilty of voltage OC over 1.212v through software or does it mean it cannot be bios flashed over that value?

GM204original.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Sergei-Pavlov

Hi Mr-Dark,

Firstly, let me thank you for the amazing work you are doing for the community. I have been lurking the forums for quite some time and I have finally decided to give customizing my BIOS a go. I hope you can help me.

I have a GTX 980 Ti Hybrid, and very good airflow on my case (16 fans).

This is my current OC:



My GPU-Z reading:



I don't know why the capture doesn't show it, but I get power and voltage Perf.Cap as soon as I boot any 3D application.

My stock BIOS:

GM200_Sergei_Pavlov.zip 146k .zip file


My PSU is a Corsair AX860i. I have more than 400w to spare under load.

Let me know if you need more info.

My stock OC is quite good, i think, but I'd like to remove my voltage and power limit caps to get some extra juice. My card doesn't throttle with the above settings (no more than 30Mhz, anyway), but it hits the power and voltage limits rather quickly.

I'd like a BIOS that overclocks the GPU without requiring OC software, but I would also be happy with a simple increase to my power limit, and raising my voltage to the maximum recommended for my card. It's important to me that the card undervolts normally when idle. Is that possible?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jnunz

Just want to thank you Mr. Dark. The BIOS you made me has worked great. I was having issues holding 1450/4000 with the BIOS I had made myself a long time ago, ever since I got this new 3440x1440 monitor.

Your BIOS is so good, I got stability back AND an extra 25Mhz on the core. I've ran stable at 1475/4000 for over 3 weeks now.

Great stuff!!


----------



## zipzop

This is a BIOS I attempted to mod myself. I am trying to get the volts up over 1.212v but it can't seem to go any higher. I have set a target of 1.250v in the modded BIOS, but still 1.212v under load. Am I doing something wrong or is the card gimped by the VRM controller circuit? Thanks

GM204-modded.zip 136k .zip file


GM204-stock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tannesitaoc*
> 
> Need voltage unlocking from stock ~1.21 to go up to say 1.30 or so to be able to oc the rest myself. Asus GTX 980 STRIX DC II OC voltage can be unlocked through bios flashing, right? And can I oc clock+memory with msi afterburner afterwards or do I have to do that through Maxwell Tweaker myself?
> 
> "Here is a list of bad card should be avoided if you Aim for manual OC ( voltage locked to 1.212v!)
> 
> For GTX 970/980
> 
> *1- Asus Strix or black edition*
> 2-Evga 970 SC
> 3_ first Gen FTW 980
> 4-EVGA 980 classified"
> 
> Does this text mean there is no possibilty of voltage OC over 1.212v through software or does it mean it cannot be bios flashed over that value?
> 
> GM204original.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

I'm sorry but your card is voltage locked at 1.212v no way to pass that from the bios









the best we can do is stable 1.212v (under load ) and higher TDP limit & boost off to avoid the throttle at 67c..

let me know if that okay for yo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sergei-Pavlov*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> Firstly, let me thank you for the amazing work you are doing for the community. I have been lurking the forums for quite some time and I have finally decided to give customizing my BIOS a go. I hope you can help me.
> 
> I have a GTX 980 Ti Hybrid, and very good airflow on my case (16 fans).
> 
> This is my current OC:
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU-Z reading:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why the capture doesn't show it, but I get power and voltage Perf.Cap as soon as I boot any 3D application.
> 
> My stock BIOS:
> 
> GM200_Sergei_Pavlov.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> My PSU is a Corsair AX860i. I have more than 400w to spare under load.
> 
> Let me know if you need more info.
> 
> My stock OC is quite good, i think, but I'd like to remove my voltage and power limit caps to get some extra juice. My card doesn't throttle with the above settings (no more than 30Mhz, anyway), but it hits the power and voltage limits rather quickly.
> 
> I'd like a BIOS that overclocks the GPU without requiring OC software, but I would also be happy with a simple increase to my power limit, and raising my voltage to the maximum recommended for my card. It's important to me that the card undervolts normally when idle. Is that possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello

Here yo go

GM200_Sergei_Pavlov----------Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1531mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

we can push the voltage up to 1.28v but no need for that as your OC very good at low volt so 1.255v should be enough









btw no need to adjust the voltage/power limit anymore.. all effective from the bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnunz*
> 
> Just want to thank you Mr. Dark. The BIOS you made me has worked great. I was having issues holding 1450/4000 with the BIOS I had made myself a long time ago, ever since I got this new 3440x1440 monitor.
> 
> Your BIOS is so good, I got stability back AND an extra 25Mhz on the core. I've ran stable at 1475/4000 for over 3 weeks now.
> 
> Great stuff!!


Glad to hear that bro, enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> This is a BIOS I attempted to mod myself. I am trying to get the volts up over 1.212v but it can't seem to go any higher. I have set a target of 1.250v in the modded BIOS, but still 1.212v under load. Am I doing something wrong or is the card gimped by the VRM controller circuit? Thanks
> 
> GM204-modded.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM204-stock.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

that Evga 970 right ? its votlage locked card.. no way to pass that limit


----------



## Sergei-Pavlov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200_Sergei_Pavlov----------Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> we can push the voltage up to 1.28v but no need for that as your OC very good at low volt so 1.255v should be enough


Thanks a lot!

A few questions before I start the process:









1. Do I need to set my MB BIOS to its default settings before flashing? It's currently heavily modified and OC'd, including UEFI boot, one RAID, etc.
2. Will I be able to OC the card even further with PX after I flash the GPU BIOS? I understand I can, I just have to let TDP and voltage values alone.








3. Will the GPU fan ramp up as in Auto? Or is it on default? I currently have an Aggressive fan curve for 3D applications (I feel it helps cooling the VRMs).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sergei-Pavlov*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> A few questions before I start the process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do I need to set my MB BIOS to its default settings before flashing? It's currently heavily modified and OC'd, including UEFI boot, one RAID, etc.
> 2. Will I be able to OC the card even further with PX after I flash the GPU BIOS? I understand I can, I just have to let TDP and voltage values alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Will the GPU fan ramp up as in Auto? Or is it on default? I currently have an Aggressive fan curve for 3D applications (I feel it helps cooling the VRMs).


Hello

1- No need to change anything on MB bios.. just reset MSI AB..

2- Yes, yo can change the core/memory clock from any OC software.. just the Voltage/TDP not adjustable now..

3- Yes, i didn't touch the fan curve at all.. also the gpu still idle at low volt as normal


----------



## tannesitaoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm sorry but your card is voltage locked at 1.212v no way to pass that from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best we can do is stable 1.212v (under load ) and higher TDP limit & boost off to avoid the throttle at 67c..
> 
> let me know if that okay for yo


Well thats better than nothing so I'm game.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tannesitaoc*
> 
> Well thats better than nothing so I'm game.


Ok, here yo go

GM204original---------Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

use any OC software to push the core/memory farther.. no need to adjust the TDP/Voltage anymore


----------



## Sergei-Pavlov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 1- No need to change anything on MB bios.. just reset MSI AB..
> 
> 2- Yes, yo can change the core/memory clock from any OC software.. just the Voltage/TDP not adjustable now..
> 
> 3- Yes, i didn't touch the fan curve at all.. also the gpu still idle at low volt as normal


Perfect, thanks again!

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ColdRush

Want to work some magic on this bios? I've been looking MBE over myself but I don't feel confident enough to mess with it on my own.

EVGA 950 SSC

GM206.zip 195k .zip file


Stable at 1260 base 1463 boost 1928 memory at stock power limits.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Want to work some magic on this bios? I've been looking MBE over myself but I don't feel confident enough to mess with it on my own.
> 
> EVGA 950 SSC
> 
> GM206.zip 195k .zip file
> 
> 
> Stable at 1260 base 1463 boost 1928 memory at stock power limits.


Sure, here yo go

GTX950--SSC---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz (1.9ghz) memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and make sure its stable at above setting then yo can push it farther from any OC software


----------



## Sergei-Pavlov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 1- No need to change anything on MB bios.. just reset MSI AB..
> 
> 2- Yes, yo can change the core/memory clock from any OC software.. just the Voltage/TDP not adjustable now..
> 
> 3- Yes, i didn't touch the fan curve at all.. also the gpu still idle at low volt as normal


Perfect, thanks again!

I'll let you know how it goes.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 1- No need to change anything on MB bios.. just reset MSI AB..
> 
> 2- Yes, yo can change the core/memory clock from any OC software.. just the Voltage/TDP not adjustable now..
> 
> 3- Yes, i didn't touch the fan curve at all.. also the gpu still idle at low volt as normal


Here's the result of your work, Mr-Dark.

Look at this beauty:



I laughed so hard when I saw the 72% TDP (it usually stays at 65% now).









And now, to overclock it even further!

You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GTX950--SSC---Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz (1.9ghz) memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at above setting then yo can push it farther from any OC software


Awesome, been stable since I flashed it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sergei-Pavlov*
> 
> Perfect, thanks again!
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the result of your work, Mr-Dark.
> 
> Look at this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed so hard when I saw the 72% TDP (it usually stays at 65% now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, to overclock it even further!
> 
> You are a gentleman and a scholar.


My pleasure







Enjoy it bro!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush*
> 
> Awesome, been stable since I flashed it.


Glad to hear that







don't forget yo can push farther as the voltage capable for that


----------



## Mr-Dark

the new HB bridge is big joke.. just dual SLI connector...












For any SLI user, use 2 SLI bridge to avoid stutter or performance loss


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the new HB bridge is big joke.. just dual SLI connector...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For any SLI user, use 2 SLI bridge to avoid stutter or performance loss


I didn't think you would gain any benefit using two? Unless I'm mistaken there have been frame timing and FPS testing done that show there isn't a benefit in adding another sli cable on 900 series or below. I can't comment on the 1000 series however bc I haven't seen any info on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I didn't think you would gain any benefit using two? Unless I'm mistaken there have been frame timing and FPS testing done that show there isn't a benefit in adding another sli cable on 900 series or below. I can't comment on the 1000 series however bc I haven't seen any info on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I notice big different on my Ti's.. check this




for anything over 980 we should use 2 sli bridge


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I didn't think you would gain any benefit using two? Unless I'm mistaken there have been frame timing and FPS testing done that show there isn't a benefit in adding another sli cable on 900 series or below. I can't comment on the 1000 series however bc I haven't seen any info on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I notice big different on my Ti's.. check this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for anything over 980 we should use 2 sli bridge
Click to expand...

Certainly makes a huge difference on the 1080 for sure. I didn't expect there to be any gains from the 980TI though. This is interesting. Too bad there is very little info. Been trying to research it and there is a lot of mixed info surrounding the web. I guess I will have to pick up another flex or bite the bullet and buy the HB bridge for my own testing. It will at least give me something to do while I wait for the 1080TIs to launch. Boredom and computer parts can get expensive quick. Just dropped $150+ on new ram just bc ddr4 has become more mature and I want to OC it haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdgamer*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark. Love the time and effort you put in to help every one here out. Would you mind creating a bios for my 980 ti Strix to run at 1500/8000 using what ever goodness you think is suitable? My ASIC is 69.7%.
> 
> KDSTRIX.zip 147k .zip file


Hi again Mr. Dark. I've had a play around with afterburner and can get 1400/8000 with voltage and power slider full way to the right (1.2ish and 110%). GPUz stating PWR, vRel and vOp and while no crashes or artifacts it does dip from 1400 down 15-30 MHz on occasion. Temps maxing at 78C with 49% max fan speed while running Firestone ultra. What can you do for me please? =]


----------



## panosxidis

Hello from greece I have GTX 980ti Msi gaming 6G who is the best bios for me?thank you i have samsung memory and asic is 74.9 thanks


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hybrid--Bioss.zip 304k .zip file
> 
> 
> btw yo should push the memory from any OC software, if stable adjust the bios to that as flashing a bios with unstable memory clock isn't good idea


Good tip, I will just use the 3700 profile then.

Thanks again Mr-Dark!


----------



## sbxn14

can someone get me the highest OC possible? I run at 100% fanspeed so temperatures are pretty low
I run a MSI gtx 980ti Gaming 6G edition and with manual overclocking it never got to the points I found in guides (1500+) I never got past 1430.. Please someone help









msigtx980tigaming6geidtionsbxn14.zip 152k .zip file


I had no luck experimenting with voltages/powerlimits either as i'm very new to this stuff.. please help


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Certainly makes a huge difference on the 1080 for sure. I didn't expect there to be any gains from the 980TI though. This is interesting. Too bad there is very little info. Been trying to research it and there is a lot of mixed info surrounding the web. I guess I will have to pick up another flex or bite the bullet and buy the HB bridge for my own testing. It will at least give me something to do while I wait for the 1080TIs to launch. Boredom and computer parts can get expensive quick. Just dropped $150+ on new ram just bc ddr4 has become more mature and I want to OC it haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sound good idea, let me know when yo try the dual bridge









faster memory is fun.. specially on x99.. I oc my Domnitor Plat 2666mhz CL16-18-18-2T To CL 14-14-14-32 1T and the performance very good now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdgamer*
> 
> Hi again Mr. Dark. I've had a play around with afterburner and can get 1400/8000 with voltage and power slider full way to the right (1.2ish and 110%). GPUz stating PWR, vRel and vOp and while no crashes or artifacts it does dip from 1400 down 15-30 MHz on occasion. Temps maxing at 78C with 49% max fan speed while running Firestone ultra. What can you do for me please? =]


Hey there

This the best i can do for yo

KDSTRIX----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther from any OC software.. the big limit on that card is the voltage limit at 1.212v








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> Hello from greece I have GTX 980ti Msi gaming 6G who is the best bios for me?thank you i have samsung memory and asic is 74.9 thanks


Talking to yo over Origin








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Good tip, I will just use the 3700 profile then.
> 
> Thanks again Mr-Dark!


You're welcome bro,, let me know if yo need anything








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbxn14*
> 
> can someone get me the highest OC possible? I run at 100% fanspeed so temperatures are pretty low
> I run a MSI gtx 980ti Gaming 6G edition and with manual overclocking it never got to the points I found in guides (1500+) I never got past 1430.. Please someone help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msigtx980tigaming6geidtionsbxn14.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I had no luck experimenting with voltages/powerlimits either as i'm very new to this stuff.. please help


Sure, give this a try

GM200---MSI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 80% Fan speed at 65c

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther


----------



## panosxidis

ΜR.DARK IS THE BESTTTTT


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> ΜR.DARK IS THE BESTTTTT


i can only agree, LONG LIVE MR-DARK


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the new HB bridge is big joke.. just dual SLI connector...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For any SLI user, use 2 SLI bridge to avoid stutter or performance loss


For 2 SLI bridges, what can you suggest besides the HB bridge since most of them can't be next to each other since they're a bit wide.


----------



## Mr-Dark

@panosxidis

Here is your

MSI980Ti--Bioss.zip 439k .zip file


----------



## panosxidis

Thank you MR.DARK YOU ARE BEST


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> ΜR.DARK IS THE BESTTTTT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> i can only agree, LONG LIVE MR-DARK


MY pleasure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> For 2 SLI bridges, what can you suggest besides the HB bridge since most of them can't be next to each other since they're a bit wide.


If your 2 way spaced the asus Rog 3 way bridge should work



Or



Or



Check Ebay yo will find many of them..


----------



## fjordiales

@Mr-Dark, thank you. Also, I will post my bios request when I get back from work. I have the 980ti golden edition in SLI and would like to get the most out of it.


----------



## kdgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good idea, let me know when yo try the dual bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faster memory is fun.. specially on x99.. I oc my Domnitor Plat 2666mhz CL16-18-18-2T To CL 14-14-14-32 1T and the performance very good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> This the best i can do for yo
> 
> KDSTRIX----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther from any OC software.. the big limit on that card is the voltage limit at 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking to yo over Origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome bro,, let me know if yo need anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, give this a try
> 
> GM200---MSI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 80% Fan speed at 65c
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther


Thank you =]


----------



## Nicklas0912

Why said Evga GTX 980 TI CLassfield is a bad card







?

just use the Classfield tool, and you can bypass to 1.5 volt.


----------



## Lowerd97

Hello Mr Dark,

I need your help with some bios'es I have 2 gtx980 ti. One is a Zotac 980 ti reference and one is a zotac 980 ti AMP.
I need a bios for each one so I can SLI them both will have a EKWB full coverage water block and a Back plate.

Zotac 980 ti Referance

GM200-Zotac1.zip 152k .zip file

Zotac 980 ti amp

GM200amp.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Hello Mr_Dark.
Any news on 10Series TOOLS?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowerd97*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark,
> 
> I need your help with some bios'es I have 2 gtx980 ti. One is a Zotac 980 ti reference and one is a zotac 980 ti AMP.
> I need a bios for each one so I can SLI them both will have a EKWB full coverage water block and a Back plate.
> 
> Zotac 980 ti Referance
> 
> GM200-Zotac1.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Zotac 980 ti amp
> 
> GM200amp.zip 152k .zip file


Wow, first post in 9 years?


----------



## Lowerd97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Wow, first post in 9 years?


Yes I joined a long time ago. I have just been a lurker. This is my first post.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> @Mr-Dark, thank you. Also, I will post my bios request when I get back from work. I have the 980ti golden edition in SLI and would like to get the most out of it.


Sure, I will be more than happy to help yo brotha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Why said Evga GTX 980 TI CLassfield is a bad card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> just use the Classfield tool, and you can bypass to 1.5 volt.


Hello

The Tool not good for daily usage as its keeping software work on background 24/7 not good idea.. if yo close that software then boom 1.212v and hard crash.. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowerd97*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark,
> 
> I need your help with some bios'es I have 2 gtx980 ti. One is a Zotac 980 ti reference and one is a zotac 980 ti AMP.
> I need a bios for each one so I can SLI them both will have a EKWB full coverage water block and a Back plate.
> 
> Zotac 980 ti Referance
> 
> GM200-Zotac1.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Zotac 980 ti amp
> 
> GM200amp.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

here yo go

Zotac980Ti--SLI---Dark.zip 304k .zip file


Both at

Core 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash both card and make sure they stable at the above setting then yo can push farther from any OC software









Btw Nice build








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Hello Mr_Dark.
> Any news on 10Series TOOLS?


Still nothing brotha


----------



## Jugurnot

Hi Mr Dark

Could you raise the power limit, and disable boost (to remove throttle?)?

It's on air, so I don't think more voltage is a good idea.

Thanks

GM204jugurnot.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## jura984

Hello Mr-Dark,

can you do your magic on my strix 980ti









it is non-oc version and voltage locked....and bad overclocker...with stock bios i cant get it stable over 1390mhz

so can we try with 1350mhz, 3600mhz memory, fixed voltage 1.212v and higher TDP & boost off









with fixed voltage il try over 1400mhz

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark
> 
> Could you raise the power limit, and disable boost (to remove throttle?)?
> 
> It's on air, so I don't think more voltage is a good idea.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GM204jugurnot.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

Here yo go

GM204jugurnot---------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura984*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> can you do your magic on my strix 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is non-oc version and voltage locked....and bad overclocker...with stock bios i cant get it stable over 1390mhz
> 
> so can we try with 1350mhz, 3600mhz memory, fixed voltage 1.212v and higher TDP & boost off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with fixed voltage il try over 1400mhz
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

Strix--980Ti---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1354mhz & 3600mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Hey there


Thank you!


----------



## Jugurnot

@Mr-Dark

Hey there, I just flash the BIOS but the power limit slider maxed out at 101%... is this right? What am I missing here?

Tried to flash back to stock, but I get 'ERROR: BIOS Cert 2,0 Verification error, Update aborted.'

EDIT: I am using the latest version (afaik), 2.587... tried several times, still getting the same error. I am stumped

Also could you put the voltage to 1.250 instead of 1.218. My max overclock with stock bios it was able to hit 1.225


----------



## Sergei-Pavlov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm sorry but your card is voltage locked at 1.212v no way to pass that from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200_Sergei_Pavlov----------Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> we can push the voltage up to 1.28v but no need for that as your OC very good at low volt so 1.255v should be enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw no need to adjust the voltage/power limit anymore.. all effective from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that bro, enjoy it


Hey Mr-Dark,

It seems 1531Mhz is not 100% stable (maybe 1529Mhz was as high as I could get already). Also, when I downclock it, a strange thing happens:



Notice how -1Mhz renders a 1518Mhz downclock, instead of 1530Mhz.

Could you please tweak the BIOS to 1525, or a similar value? Or maybe I can do it myself, if all that's needed is to replace the 1531.5 values in MBT. Please let me know.

Here's the custom BIOS you made for me:

GM200_Sergei_Pavlov----------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Thanks!


----------



## asdkj1740

https://www.sendspace.com/file/n7x7w5

how to open this asus gt610 1gddr3 lp(no fan) bios and mod it as i cant open the bios in kelper bios tweaker
https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GT610SL1GD3L/


----------



## Glenduil

Hello Mr. Dark,

I'm really impressed with all the support you keep giving people here.
Could another stranger ask for some aswell?









I have a 980Ti Extreme Waterforce

ASIC: 78,5%

My current bios:

GM200EXTREMEWATERFORCE.zip 146k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Hey there, I just flash the BIOS but the power limit slider maxed out at 101%... is this right? What am I missing here?
> 
> Tried to flash back to stock, but I get 'ERROR: BIOS Cert 2,0 Verification error, Update aborted.'
> 
> EDIT: I am using the latest version (afaik), 2.587... tried several times, still getting the same error. I am stumped
> 
> Also could you put the voltage to 1.250 instead of 1.218. My max overclock with stock bios it was able to hit 1.225


@Mr-Dark

So I played a bit with the modded bios and I was stable at 1455 core and +400 mem with 1.218v about what I was able to do before at 1.225v.
But temps were higher by about 5 degrees, now max temp was about 77. Is this because it no longer throttles? I am quite happy with what you did for me!

I still can't flash back to stock though... not that I need to, now that I understand what is going on a bit better. Also if the vcore is raised passed 1.218, would 80+ be too hot for my MSI GTX 970?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi

Hello Mr-Dark,

I already got an BIOS from you, but I think there is much more I can achieve with my card, so I ask you kindly if you would do a new one for me?

Please
-max out the voltage (Max Safe Voltage for High End Air Cooling with Rajintek Morpheus). Could it be done that I can adjust it (negative and positive offset in Afterburner?)
-max out Power Limit Target
-let core clock be open for adjustments or if setting it in BIOS makes it more stable than in programm then please do 1500MHz Core.
-turn off boost

I would really appreciate your help. Sadly I didn't completely understood your video how to make it on my own, otherwise I could have tried it.

Regards!

GTX980tistock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## seikon23

Hello i am new around here , i have this question i have a MSI GTX 950 gaming 2g https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-950-GAMING-2G.html#hero-overview this one , and i run in to TDP limits while i OC , i was looking how to mod the bios and stuff but its way over my head , so i was asking if its posible to increase it thro bios and increase voltage so i can get pass the 1498mhz mark , becouse @ some point it starts to throtle to like 1476mhz becouse of TDP limit


----------



## optimus002

Thank you Mr Dark for all your work! I modded the bios myself using your guides, all was fine at first, until recently. I don't know why, but it's all of a sudden become unstable at 1491Mhz @ 1.205V. It passed 3dMark stress test, played games fine for hours, but last few days, now I get CTD every 20mins with message driver stopped responding...Do you think lack of Voltage is the cause here?

Here's my bios:

GM200Mod.zip 152k .zip file


I have a Gainward GLH 980 Ti on a 1000W Seasonic Platinum.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Hey there, I just flash the BIOS but the power limit slider maxed out at 101%... is this right? What am I missing here?
> 
> Tried to flash back to stock, but I get 'ERROR: BIOS Cert 2,0 Verification error, Update aborted.'
> 
> EDIT: I am using the latest version (afaik), 2.587... tried several times, still getting the same error. I am stumped
> 
> Also could you put the voltage to 1.250 instead of 1.218. My max overclock with stock bios it was able to hit 1.225


Hello

the power limit is fine as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. so no need to play with at all









to flash the stock bios use this Nvflash

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sergei-Pavlov*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> It seems 1531Mhz is not 100% stable (maybe 1529Mhz was as high as I could get already). Also, when I downclock it, a strange thing happens:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how -1Mhz renders a 1518Mhz downclock, instead of 1530Mhz.
> 
> Could you please tweak the BIOS to 1525, or a similar value? Or maybe I can do it myself, if all that's needed is to replace the 1531.5 values in MBT. Please let me know.
> 
> Here's the custom BIOS you made for me:
> 
> GM200_Sergei_Pavlov----------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

that's normal sometime -/+ mhz force the card to switch to another CLK which 13mhz step... no problem

each step is 13mhz so 1531 to 1519 to 1506..etc

GM200_Sergei_Pavlov--1519mhz--Dark.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/n7x7w5
> 
> how to open this asus gt610 1gddr3 lp(no fan) bios and mod it as i cant open the bios in kelper bios tweaker
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GT610SL1GD3L/


Hello

Same problem here.. defective rom... btw Oc'ing that card isn't worth the time at all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glenduil*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark,
> 
> I'm really impressed with all the support you keep giving people here.
> Could another stranger ask for some aswell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 980Ti Extreme Waterforce
> 
> ASIC: 78,5%
> 
> My current bios:
> 
> GM200EXTREMEWATERFORCE.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey there

Sure bro, give this a try

980Ti--Water-Force-------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> So I played a bit with the modded bios and I was stable at 1455 core and +400 mem with 1.218v about what I was able to do before at 1.225v.
> But temps were higher by about 5 degrees, now max temp was about 77. Is this because it no longer throttles? I am quite happy with what you did for me!
> 
> I still can't flash back to stock though... not that I need to, now that I understand what is going on a bit better. Also if the vcore is raised passed 1.218, would 80+ be too hot for my MSI GTX 970?


Hello

Sound like your silicon isn't good, as 1.218v allow yo to push 1455mhz only.. but in general 1.250v can improve the OC ability..

about the temp, anything over 80c is instability while the card is fine up to 85c... btw the stock fan profile on your card is lazy.. give this a try

GM204jugurnot---1.250v----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


1.250v and a little aggressive fan curve.. still silent








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRiSSLYi*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> I already got an BIOS from you, but I think there is much more I can achieve with my card, so I ask you kindly if you would do a new one for me?
> 
> Please
> -max out the voltage (Max Safe Voltage for High End Air Cooling with Rajintek Morpheus). Could it be done that I can adjust it (negative and positive offset in Afterburner?)
> -max out Power Limit Target
> -let core clock be open for adjustments or if setting it in BIOS makes it more stable than in programm then please do 1500MHz Core.
> -turn off boost
> 
> I would really appreciate your help. Sadly I didn't completely understood your video how to make it on my own, otherwise I could have tried it.
> 
> Regards!
> 
> GTX980tistock.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Sure, here yo go

GTX980tistock---------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

you can adjust the core/memory clock as yo want.. but the voltage/power limit isn't adjustable anymore








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> Hello i am new around here , i have this question i have a MSI GTX 950 gaming 2g https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-950-GAMING-2G.html#hero-overview this one , and i run in to TDP limits while i OC , i was looking how to mod the bios and stuff but its way over my head , so i was asking if its posible to increase it thro bios and increase voltage so i can get pass the 1498mhz mark , becouse @ some point it starts to throtle to like 1476mhz becouse of TDP limit


Hello

Sure, drop the stock bios so i can help yo better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Thank you Mr Dark for all your work! I modded the bios myself using your guides, all was fine at first, until recently. I don't know why, but it's all of a sudden become unstable at 1491Mhz @ 1.205V. It passed 3dMark stress test, played games fine for hours, but last few days, now I get CTD every 20mins with message driver stopped responding...Do you think lack of Voltage is the cause here?
> 
> Here's my bios:
> 
> GM200Mod.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have a Gainward GLH 980 Ti on a 1000W Seasonic Platinum.


Hello

You just leave the 6pin at 87W limit.. maybe that why the card crash.. also that bios at 1455mhz not 1493mhz.. here is the bios

GM200Mod---------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

TDP and voltage table fixed


----------



## optimus002

Thanks for the response. I will try your updated bios. Also, I have it on 1455Mhz for when an overclock is unstable as I know that that frequency will be stable. I am still using Afterburner for the extra oc


----------



## optimus002

duplicate post


----------



## optimus002

another duplicate post...


----------



## tashcz

Hey Mr-Dark,

I got my G1 970, and I'm really pleased with it. I tried OCing it via AfterBurner but I don't get much better performance, I think TDP is probably limiting me. Do you know what's the TDP limit on this card? I get some kind of throttling, probably TDP because the temps are in high 40s or low 50s.

I'm on another PC right now so I can't send you the BIOS. Can you tell me how much we can get out of ASIC 70.2%?


----------



## Glenduil

Thanks Mr. Dark!









Quick question: As far as I know the card has 2 bios'. Can I keep the default bios and add yours to the second one?
Then I should just be able to switch between them using the physical button on the card - right?


----------



## seikon23

GM206.zip 149k .zip file
 here you go mr-dark , dont know much about the card some say its a good overclocker , but since TDP is keeping me behind and i cant touch the voltage no matter what program i use it wont go over 1.225 , but the main problem is TDP atm is reachin 98-99% and the gpu starts to throtle , i hate this turbo boost thing D: , anyway max stable i was able to reach until now its 1497on core and 7600mhz on vram i can reach higher with vram but it will throtle even more on the gpu


----------



## uihdff

Mr-Dark,

Regarding the mod you provided, is there a formula for determining the values in the Power Table based on the maximum voltage ?

Or are the values based on experience ?

GM204VoltageDARK.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> the power limit is fine as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. so no need to play with at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to flash the stock bios use this Nvflash
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sound like your silicon isn't good, as 1.218v allow yo to push 1455mhz only.. but in general 1.250v can improve the OC ability..
> 
> about the temp, anything over 80c is instability while the card is fine up to 85c... btw the stock fan profile on your card is lazy.. give this a try
> 
> GM204jugurnot---1.250v----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.250v and a little aggressive fan curve.. still silent


Awesome thank you! I just played a little, unstable at 1505 core even with 1.250v. So far stable at 1475 core 3900 mem. Will nudge it up every so often and see what I max out at. I guess higher voltage wasn't required, maybe when its for sure stable ill figure out how to lower the voltage back down.

Thank you very much


----------



## tin0

Hello Mr-Dark,

Since I am an owner of one of the newer TITAN X cards, all the yet available custom BIOSses don't work on this one since my ROM size is 217kb, where all other ones are 221kb. Could you be so kind to help me out with modding attached BIOS to the following characteristics:
- 475w Power Limit at +119% slider position. 400w at 100%
- Max. voltage 1.256v

Thanks in advance!









GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I will try your updated bios. Also, I have it on 1455Mhz for when an overclock is unstable as I know that that frequency will be stable. I am still using Afterburner for the extra oc


Let me know if yo need something








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> I got my G1 970, and I'm really pleased with it. I tried OCing it via AfterBurner but I don't get much better performance, I think TDP is probably limiting me. Do you know what's the TDP limit on this card? I get some kind of throttling, probably TDP because the temps are in high 40s or low 50s.
> 
> I'm on another PC right now so I can't send you the BIOS. Can you tell me how much we can get out of ASIC 70.2%?


Hello

Drop the stock bios so i can help







ASIC isn't everything









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glenduil*
> 
> Thanks Mr. Dark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: As far as I know the card has 2 bios'. Can I keep the default bios and add yours to the second one?
> Then I should just be able to switch between them using the physical button on the card - right?


Hello

Yes, that's possible no problem.. stock bios on the spare place and custom on daily room...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> GM206.zip 149k .zip file
> here you go mr-dark , dont know much about the card some say its a good overclocker , but since TDP is keeping me behind and i cant touch the voltage no matter what program i use it wont go over 1.225 , but the main problem is TDP atm is reachin 98-99% and the gpu starts to throtle , i hate this turbo boost thing D: , anyway max stable i was able to reach until now its 1497on core and 7600mhz on vram i can reach higher with vram but it will throtle even more on the gpu


Sure, here yo go

GM206------Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 7600mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and should be stable, then yo can push the core farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Regarding the mod you provided, is there a formula for determining the values in the Power Table based on the maximum voltage ?
> 
> Or are the values based on experience ?
> 
> GM204VoltageDARK.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

the Max power for the card depend on how much power cable's the card support..

In general

GTX 970 = 320W enough
GTX 980 = 360W enough
GTX 980Ti= 420W enough
Titan-X =420W enough

for the PCI-E slot 75W is the max.. 6 pin cable = 150W max ... 8pin = 180W max..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Awesome thank you! I just played a little, unstable at 1505 core even with 1.250v. So far stable at 1475 core 3900 mem. Will nudge it up every so often and see what I max out at. I guess higher voltage wasn't required, maybe when its for sure stable ill figure out how to lower the voltage back down.
> 
> Thank you very much


No problem, flash the first bios for 1.218v and let me know what is the Max stable OC so i can adjust the bios again for daily profile








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tin0*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> Since I am an owner of one of the newer TITAN X cards, all the yet available custom BIOSses don't work on this one since my ROM size is 217kb, where all other ones are 221kb. Could you be so kind to help me out with modding attached BIOS to the following characteristics:
> - 475w Power Limit at +119% slider position. 400w at 100%
> - Max. voltage 1.256v
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Hello there

Sure, here yo go

Titan-X--Beast-----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & your TDP profile & boost off..

I just disable the boost and set the core at 1405mhz as with boost on, no way to push the voltage to 1.255v


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Mr dark i bought a Zotac 980Ti amp extreme, but when i got to gpu z to extract bios it gives error that ''Bios reading is not allowed on this device'' ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr dark i bought a Zotac 980Ti amp extreme, but when i got to gpu z to extract bios it gives error that ''Bios reading is not allowed on this device'' ?


A clean install for both the driver/Gpu-z should fix the problem


----------



## SauronTheGreat

ok will just do it again .... my new gpu has 86.2% ASIC quality


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> ok will just do it again .... my new gpu has 86.2% ASIC quality


Nice bro! I seen that card gone for 399$ on amazon last week









btw what is wrong with G1 card yo had ?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice bro! I seen that card gone for 399$ on amazon last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw what is wrong with G1 card yo had ?


the g1 card i had used to touch 82C on stock clocks, and this new card only goes 70C .... here is the bios please give me a nice overclock









GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> the g1 card i had used to touch 82C on stock clocks, and this new card only goes 70C .... here is the bios please give me a nice overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM200--Zotac----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

as your ASIC is high enough, 1.218v should be fine and maybe yo can push more


----------



## amonakira

hi Mr.Dark i need to mod my msi 980ti gaming bios (asic 85.4)

here the original

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-set voltage to 1.187mV
4-OC the memory to 3900
5-OC to 1405mhz

thx


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> ok will just do it again .... my new gpu has 86.2% ASIC quality


Lol nice. What clocks are you getting ?


----------



## ttgblackdevil

Hey Mr Dark can you modify my bios with more TDP and more Core Voltage and a Power Limit more than 110% I have an GTX 980ti Strix bios Version 84.00.4B.00.03

GTX980tistrix.zip 147k .zip file
 but dont disable the boost please


----------



## seikon23

Thank you MR-DARK the bios you gave me works flawless so far , havent tryied to OC more becouse i want to se a rock silid 24hour w/o driver crash







, il come back with more info after detail testing :0 , thanks a loot


----------



## ashr

Hey. Could you mod my bios to 1.099v 1404 core and 3906 mem. Also If I want to increase any of these values once you've done your thing is it straight forward? Thanks.

GM200980TiStockBIOS.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## tin0

Quote:


> Hello there
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Titan-X--Beast
> 
> Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.255v & your TDP profile & boost off..
> 
> I just disable the boost and set the core at 1405mhz as with boost on, no way to push the voltage to 1.255v


Hi, thanks for the effort. I will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## SauronTheGreat

hi mr dark i have not tried your bios you gave me of mynew zotac card because after 1 hour on unigene heaven gpu on stock bios shows artifacts ... i was thinking can you make me a bioswith stock clocks and everything but with high power limit or some way in bios i dont get artifacts on stock clocks ...

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amonakira*
> 
> hi Mr.Dark i need to mod my msi 980ti gaming bios (asic 85.4)
> 
> here the original
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> 2-Increase the TDP limit
> 3-set voltage to 1.187mV
> 4-OC the memory to 3900
> 5-OC to 1405mhz
> 
> thx


Hey there

here yo go

MSI980Ti--Gaming---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.187v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttgblackdevil*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark can you modify my bios with more TDP and more Core Voltage and a Power Limit more than 110% I have an GTX 980ti Strix bios Version 84.00.4B.00.03
> 
> GTX980tistrix.zip 147k .zip file
> but dont disable the boost please


Hello

your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, so i just increase the TDP limit.. up to 150% now

GTX980tistrix---TDP--150---Dark.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> Thank you MR-DARK the bios you gave me works flawless so far , havent tryied to OC more becouse i want to se a rock silid 24hour w/o driver crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , il come back with more info after detail testing :0 , thanks a loot


Glad to hear that brotha







enjoy it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashr*
> 
> Hey. Could you mod my bios to 1.099v 1404 core and 3906 mem. Also If I want to increase any of these values once you've done your thing is it straight forward? Thanks.
> 
> GM200980TiStockBIOS.zip 147k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM200980Ti--------------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3906mhz memory & 1.099v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tin0*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the effort. I will let you know how it turns out!


Good luck









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> hi mr dark i have not tried your bios you gave me of mynew zotac card because after 1 hour on unigene heaven gpu on stock bios shows artifacts ... i was thinking can you make me a bioswith stock clocks and everything but with high power limit or some way in bios i dont get artifacts on stock clocks ...
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

The stock bios limit is 390W should be more than enough but as yo like here is

GM200----TDP-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

420W at stock TDP slider... maybe the Artifact from VRM/Memory overheat after 1h ? try aggressive fan curve or push the core voltage 20mv ?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

but how is ram overheat if gpu temp is max only 70C ? does vram have different temperature ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> but how is ram overheat if gpu temp is max only 70C ? does vram have different temperature ?


Sure, any graphic card need cooling on 3 place..

the Core and the VRM and the memory chip.. even if the core at 30c and the VRM/memory without cooling yo will see Artifact or hard shutdown..

maybe your card need a little more voltage as the core OC is high from Zotac ?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Funny part is in unigene heaven in stock clocks it shows my core clock is 1607mhz in unigene heavens graph but in gpu it says I have 1480mhz core clock , very confusing


----------



## steveTA1983

Mr. Dark, could you mod this 970m bios for a slight boost in voltage (maybe to 1.025v) and maybe 150mhz + to the gpu core?


GM204.zip 66k .zip file


----------



## ashr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GM200980Ti--------------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3906mhz memory & 1.099v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> Good luck


Just ran a couple of loops of valley, seems to be working ok, thanks. It reached around 1455 core before crashing at 1.099-1.105v so I think it should be pretty stable at this voltage/core clock, the memory can go to 4106 but haven't bothered testing if it's stable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Funny part is in unigene heaven in stock clocks it shows my core clock is 1607mhz in unigene heavens graph but in gpu it says I have 1480mhz core clock , very confusing


1480mhz stock boost is very high... maybe the card need a little more voltage.. btw Heavens report wrong core clock on stock bios...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Mr. Dark, could you mod this 970m bios for a slight boost in voltage (maybe to 1.025v) and maybe 150mhz + to the gpu core?
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 66k .zip file


Sure, I need screenshot from Gpu-Z sensor tab under load without any OC...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashr*
> 
> Just ran a couple of loops of valley, seems to be working ok, thanks. It reached around 1455 core before crashing at 1.099-1.105v so I think it should be pretty stable at this voltage/core clock, the memory can go to 4106 but haven't bothered testing if it's stable.


Sound good to me.. 1405mhz at 1.09v is very good


----------



## flyer57

Hello Mr-Dark. Hope you doing well.
Quick question. I've recently had software issues and had to reinstall. I can't find my original bios for my GTX 980ti. Is there a way to search my past post without having to go through each individual one? So I can find where I uploaded the original at.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark. Hope you doing well.
> Quick question. I've recently had software issues and had to reinstall. I can't find my original bios for my GTX 980ti. Is there a way to search my past post without having to go through each individual one? So I can find where I uploaded the original at.


Hello

All fine, its easy.. keep the mouse on your profile name and chose All posts... yo should find all of them


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 1480mhz stock boost is very high... maybe the card need a little more voltage.. btw Heavens report wrong core clock on stock bios...
> Sure, I need screenshot from Gpu-Z sensor tab under load without any OC...
> Sound good to me.. 1405mhz at 1.09v is very good


I'll have it for you in a little bit. Thanks!!'n


----------



## flyer57

Thanks so much Sir. Also wondering, are you modding GTX1080 bios as well?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyer57*
> 
> Thanks so much Sir. Also wondering, are you modding GTX1080 bios as well?


We still need Pascal Tweaker to do that


----------



## steveTA1983

Mr. Dark, as requested.......
thanks!


----------



## BlitzWulf

Hey there Mr. Dark!

I mounted my Kraken G10 on my 980ti and the results have been pretty good so far,

I'll quickly recap for you my situation:

EVGA SC+ 980TI

on stock bios/cooler I was severely thermally/TDP limited, my card went into the 80's at stock clocks!

Max OC on stock : 1403/3750

You Modded my bios for 1506/3800 1.218V no TDP limit but my card couldn't take it with stock cooling(My AC was also out at the time) I was hitting 91C and crashing even if i downclocked.

you then Modded my bios to be stock+ 150% TDP limit

much better results with this bios even on stock cooler I could hold 1450 core on stock with no artifacts at 1.218V and hovering around 115% TDP,this was great except My temps would not stop climbing even at 100% fan and within an hour or so it would downclock at 91C .

Now enter the G10
I used the Cosmos alu VRM heatsinks on the Midplate and have fans in p/p on the rad,both the fans are connected to the GPU fan header (not sure if fans are the reason I'm hitting the voltage limit now?)

G10 OC results:

Stock bios: 1430 core 46c max 107% TDP

150% TDP Bios : 1504 core at 1.237V, it hit's roughly 125% TDP in worst case scenarios with a Max Temp of 50-53C AB is saying I'm constantly hitting the voltage limit.
Edit: The Witcher 3 decided my max stable oc is 1499









So I'd like to try for more on the core I was hoping you could make me a bios @1500/3750 everything unlocked, I'll let you decide the voltage although if I'm not mistaken I've only got 45Mv more after 1.237 before I hit unsafe Voltage ranges. Do you think I should Plug the G10 rad fans into my Mobo instead of the GPU header ?

Heres my stock bios again:

BlitzWulfRom.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Mr Dark you were correct i was getting artifacts because of VRAM temperatures issue, because GPU core temps were fine. i ran unigene heaven for almost 2 hours on factory bios on custom fan curve in which i made settings that below 60C fan speed is 0% while in between 60c to 70C temperature fan is automatically 67% to 70% fan speed .. and i had no artifacts , can you please make me bios with these fan settings but only change fan curve rest all remain stock settings in bios ...

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Hello Mr_Dark
Any news on Pascal TOOLS?


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Any power left to squeeze out of a EVGA ref 980? Slider @ 125% = max wattage for two 6 pins?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Hello Mr_Dark
> Any news on Pascal TOOLS?


You know, there's this cool thing called "Google"....When tools are available, you'll be able to find them on there....









If you see the tools on there, then there'll likely be a new thread that encompasses the new cards as well....


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You know, there's this cool thing called "Google"....When tools are available, you'll be able to find them on there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see the tools on there, then there'll likely be a new thread that encompasses the new cards as well....


Yeah, no need to bring Pascal discussion up in the thread specifically for Maxwell BIOSes...


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You know, there's this cool thing called "Google"....When tools are available, you'll be able to find them on there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see the tools on there, then there'll likely be a new thread that encompasses the new cards as well....


Congratulations!!! You know about Google. Let me know when Google Mods BIOS for you Sir.


----------



## nadeem1619

gigabyte GV-N980OC-4GD STOCK BIOS NEEDED plz help i update my gpu bios with g1 gtx 980 and its not giving up display need gigabyte GV-N980OC-4GD STOCK BIOS


----------



## KGligorov

Techpowerup ? bios >
Search on google ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You know, there's this cool thing called "Google"....When tools are available, you'll be able to find them on there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see the tools on there, then there'll likely be a new thread that encompasses the new cards as well....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> Yeah, no need to bring Pascal discussion up in the thread specifically for Maxwell BIOSes...


No reason people can't ask.

Consequently using Google is not always the answer, sometimes searches return so much crap that you can't find what you are looking for. Like searching for pascal, which is it's own programming language......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Hello Mr_Dark
> Any news on Pascal TOOLS?


I am curious also though I am trying to wait for the Ti cards.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGligorov*
> 
> Techpowerup ? bios >
> Search on google ?


Here is another genius....So , why are you here ? Ask Google to MOD your BIOS!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> No reason people can't ask.
> 
> Consequently using Google is not always the answer, sometimes searches return so much crap that you can't find what you are looking for. Like searching for pascal, which is it's own programming language......
> I am curious also though I am trying to wait for the Ti cards.


I only say that because when the tools are available, then you'd see a thread for modding the 10-series cards - which is where the mod requests for those cards should be made....I consider it bad form when people don't read the titles or main post in a thread, then ask the same question repeatedly (check out Cyclops' modding thread for multiple pages of examples of this).... If you're helping out with the search, then you'd be able to expedite the process for such a thread to be created....









I always encourage people to try to find things themselves, or learn things for themselves....If people work together, then things happen quicker....


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I only say that because when the tools are available, then you'd see a thread for modding the 10-series cards - which is where the mod requests for those cards should be made....I consider it bad form when people don't read the titles or main post in a thread, then ask the same question repeatedly (check out Cyclops' modding thread for multiple pages of examples of this).... If you're helping out with the search, then you'd be able to expedite the process for such a thread to be created....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always encourage people to try to find things themselves, or learn things for themselves....If people work together, then things happen quicker....


As a matter of fact i am working together with Mr_Dark since he got his 1070, and more than sure he'd like to hear it from me if i found it. What i'm not sure is why do you enjoy puting your 5 cents into something that does not concern you .Good day to you Sir.


----------



## KGligorov

Read again ..
And don't be a ******..
He wants the original bios right >??


----------



## fat4l

We neeeeed pascal bios tweaker [email protected]@!!


----------



## seikon23

MR-dark sadly the first bios you gave me is not loved by the driver in one game and a benchmark i play , but its funny becouse its only those two , so i had to roll back to stock bios , can you please dial down the speeds on vram and gpu , around 1480ghz ish on gpu and 7.5ghz on vram







maybe il have some luck then , and i just noticed that my gpu has a 67% asic.

GM206------Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Dark.zip (149k. zip file)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Mr. Dark, as requested.......
> thanks!


Here yo go bro

GM204---steveTA1983------Dark.zip 66k .zip file


Dark.zip (66k. zip file)

Core clock 1177mhz & stock memory & 1.050v & boost off..

let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlitzWulf*
> 
> Hey there Mr. Dark!
> 
> I mounted my Kraken G10 on my 980ti and the results have been pretty good so far,
> 
> I'll quickly recap for you my situation:
> 
> EVGA SC+ 980TI
> 
> on stock bios/cooler I was severely thermally/TDP limited, my card went into the 80's at stock clocks!
> 
> Max OC on stock : 1403/3750
> 
> You Modded my bios for 1506/3800 1.218V no TDP limit but my card couldn't take it with stock cooling(My AC was also out at the time) I was hitting 91C and crashing even if i downclocked.
> 
> you then Modded my bios to be stock+ 150% TDP limit
> 
> much better results with this bios even on stock cooler I could hold 1450 core on stock with no artifacts at 1.218V and hovering around 115% TDP,this was great except My temps would not stop climbing even at 100% fan and within an hour or so it would downclock at 91C .
> 
> Now enter the G10
> I used the Cosmos alu VRM heatsinks on the Midplate and have fans in p/p on the rad,both the fans are connected to the GPU fan header (not sure if fans are the reason I'm hitting the voltage limit now?)
> 
> G10 OC results:
> 
> Stock bios: 1430 core 46c max 107% TDP
> 
> 150% TDP Bios : 1504 core at 1.237V, it hit's roughly 125% TDP in worst case scenarios with a Max Temp of 50-53C AB is saying I'm constantly hitting the voltage limit.
> Edit: The Witcher 3 decided my max stable oc is 1499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd like to try for more on the core I was hoping you could make me a bios @1500/3750 everything unlocked, I'll let you decide the voltage although if I'm not mistaken I've only got 45Mv more after 1.237 before I hit unsafe Voltage ranges. Do you think I should Plug the G10 rad fans into my Mobo instead of the GPU header ?
> 
> Heres my stock bios again:
> 
> BlitzWulfRom.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

Here yo go

GM200------BlitzWulfRom-----------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


BlitzWulfRom

Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3750mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

the kraken G10 fan pull the power from the card so its increase the power usage under load, yo can keep it there but i recommended connecting that to motherboard header as that fan pull more than ACX fan's.. so maybe that fan overloading the fan header on the card ? stay in the safe side pls








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr Dark you were correct i was getting artifacts because of VRAM temperatures issue, because GPU core temps were fine. i ran unigene heaven for almost 2 hours on factory bios on custom fan curve in which i made settings that below 60C fan speed is 0% while in between 60c to 70C temperature fan is automatically 67% to 70% fan speed .. and i had no artifacts , can you please make me bios with these fan settings but only change fan curve rest all remain stock settings in bios ...
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Sure bro! here yo go

GM200--------SauronTheGreat----------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


SauronTheGreat

Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

As the picture 64c = 70% fan speed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You know, there's this cool thing called "Google"....When tools are available, you'll be able to find them on there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see the tools on there, then there'll likely be a new thread that encompasses the new cards as well....


Once the Tweaker out this thread will be for both Maxwell & Pascal








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Any power left to squeeze out of a EVGA ref 980? Slider @ 125% = max wattage for two 6 pins?


Hello

For 2*6 pin card, yo can pull 150W from each 6 pin.. so the total 375W.. since the stock bios limit is 250W then custom bios unlock the TDP slider up to 150%








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nadeem1619*
> 
> gigabyte GV-N980OC-4GD STOCK BIOS NEEDED plz help i update my gpu bios with g1 gtx 980 and its not giving up display need gigabyte GV-N980OC-4GD STOCK BIOS


Hello

Use the " Search This Thread " and yo will find it or check this thread









http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> As a matter of fact i am working together with Mr_Dark since he got his 1070, and more than sure he'd like to hear it from me if i found it. What i'm not sure is why do you enjoy puting your 5 cents into something that does not concern you .Good day to you Sir.


As all need Pascal Tweaker, I can imagine how the load will be once that out















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> MR-dark sadly the first bios you gave me is not loved by the driver in one game and a benchmark i play , but its funny becouse its only those two , so i had to roll back to stock bios , can you please dial down the speeds on vram and gpu , around 1480ghz ish on gpu and 7.5ghz on vram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe il have some luck then , and i just noticed that my gpu has a 67% asic.
> 
> GM206------Dark.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (149k. zip file)


I'm sorry to hear that bro









here yo go









GM206-----seikon23-----------Dark.zip 149k .zip file


seikon23

Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core 1481mhz & 7.5ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> MR-dark sadly the first bios you gave me is not loved by the driver in one game and a benchmark i play , but its funny becouse its only those two , so i had to roll back to stock bios , can you please dial down the speeds on vram and gpu , around 1480ghz ish on gpu and 7.5ghz on vram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe il have some luck then , and i just noticed that my gpu has a 67% asic.
> 
> GM206------Dark.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (149k. zip file)


Which game?


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go bro
> 
> GM204---steveTA1983------Dark.zip 66k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (66k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1177mhz & stock memory & 1.050v & boost off..
> 
> let me know how yo go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200------BlitzWulfRom-----------------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> BlitzWulfRom
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3750mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> the kraken G10 fan pull the power from the card so its increase the power usage under load, yo can keep it there but i recommended connecting that to motherboard header as that fan pull more than ACX fan's.. so maybe that fan overloading the fan header on the card ? stay in the safe side pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure bro! here yo go
> 
> GM200--------SauronTheGreat----------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> SauronTheGreat
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> As the picture 64c = 70% fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the Tweaker out this thread will be for both Maxwell & Pascal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> For 2*6 pin card, yo can pull 150W from each 6 pin.. so the total 375W.. since the stock bios limit is 250W then custom bios unlock the TDP slider up to 150%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Use the " Search This Thread " and yo will find it or check this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> As all need Pascal Tweaker, I can imagine how the load will be once that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM206-----seikon23-----------Dark.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> seikon23
> 
> Dark.zip (149k. zip file)
> 
> Core 1481mhz & 7.5ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thank you sir! Much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## fjordiales

@Mr-Dark, here is my bios...

84.zip 146k .zip file


I have 2x MSI 980 ti golden in SLI. Top card is 80.4%, bottom is 78% ASIC. I would like to request a max "safe" SLI OC possible with 1.231v. Thank you.

I have been modifying my bios with the tutorial you posted in OP but I would like to have your style bios as a platform.


----------



## mastablades

@Mr-Dark , hey i have a 980 STRIX, I get stable overclock with boost clock sitting at 1506MHz and memory 8000MHz. Is it possible to do a custom bios with core clock 1506MHz at max load with boost disabled but the card ramps down when not under load? Also is it correct that the voltage slider can not be unlocked? I hit max TDP of 125% under load, can you unlock the TDP slider for for me? thanks








Im new to this so I dont really know what is and isnt possible.

GM204-StockStrixBlades.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## seikon23

its world of warcaft and the sky diver benchmark from 3d mark , the driver will crash after like 1 minute both aplications start to use the gpu @ max , i played cs go(doesnt use gpu @ max) and doom and raned unigen valey and fire strike with out problems just those to , a problem i had before when i OC'ed more then 1460mhz on gpu and 7600vram


----------



## Deimosian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> No reason people can't ask.
> 
> Consequently using Google is not always the answer, sometimes searches return so much crap that you can't find what you are looking for. Like searching for pascal, which is it's own programming language......
> I am curious also though I am trying to wait for the Ti cards.


You're right, there's no reason people can't ask on the forum... *in an appropriate thread where that's an on topic question.* There is a reason people shouldn't be cluttering up a thread that is very specifically about a totally different topic, and that reason is basic forum etiquette.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> @Mr-Dark, here is my bios...
> 
> 84.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have 2x MSI 980 ti golden in SLI. Top card is 80.4%, bottom is 78% ASIC. I would like to request a max "safe" SLI OC possible with 1.231v. Thank you.
> 
> I have been modifying my bios with the tutorial you posted in OP but I would like to have your style bios as a platform.


Here yo go bro

84-------fjordiales------------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


fjordiales

Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core 1430mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.23v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and make sure both card at same setting then yo can push farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> @Mr-Dark , hey i have a 980 STRIX, I get stable overclock with boost clock sitting at 1506MHz and memory 8000MHz. Is it possible to do a custom bios with core clock 1506MHz at max load with boost disabled but the card ramps down when not under load? Also is it correct that the voltage slider can not be unlocked? I hit max TDP of 125% under load, can you unlock the TDP slider for for me? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this so I dont really know what is and isnt possible.
> 
> GM204-StockStrixBlades.zip 137k .zip file


Sure bro, here yo go

GM204----mastablades------Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

your card is voltage locked at 1.212v.. no way to pass that.. btw that bios need Zero tweak from yo just rest any OC software yo have there and flash the new bios


----------



## SauronTheGreat

hi mr dark, can you please take my stock bios of my 980ti g1 gaming and change its fan curve like in the picture below , so when it has reached temperature above 60C its fan speed automatically becomes higher than 70% fan speed. but do nothing with clocks or anything else, only fan curve higher. thanks

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> hi mr dark, can you please take my stock bios of my 980ti g1 gaming and change its fan curve like in the picture below , so when it has reached temperature above 60C its fan speed automatically becomes higher than 70% fan speed. but do nothing with clocks or anything else, only fan curve higher. thanks
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM200----SauronTheGreat-----Fan-Curve.zip 152k .zip file


Fan-Curve.zip (152k. zip file)


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deimosian*
> 
> You're right, there's no reason people can't ask on the forum... *in an appropriate thread where that's an on topic question.* There is a reason people shouldn't be cluttering up a thread that is very specifically about a totally different topic, and that reason is basic forum etiquette.


That is interesting because as Mr-Dark has stated, once the Pascal tweaker comes out this thread will be for both Pascal and Maxwell. So this thread is (or will be) essentially about both architectures.
No reason not to ask. But there comes a point when it does get annoying because I am pretty sure when it is released it will be huge news on this thread.


----------



## seikon23

MR-Dark thank you , now its 100% solid none of the benchmarks and game's that i had problems before with driver crashing do that now , its working like a charm , have a beer from me


----------



## fjordiales

@Mr-Dark, thank you for the bios. I was experimenting prior to your bios. I was wondering if this looks ok to you. Curious about low volts with 425w TDP. Basically I want it to be efficient in SLI and worried about temps but I'm about to try something else on my case.

1175.zip 146k .zip file


I'm still researching the significance of high ASIC. Also, the vid you have in OP is helpful. I will definitely keep your bios as a baseline. Again, thank you for your time.


----------



## Unknownm

Please 100% fan. Stock clocks always running and no boost clocks. Also any other voltage options that you can unlock! higher power target limit!! 110 is so small









84.00.41.00.90_EVGA980TiHybrid.zip 147k .zip file


Current settings right now. Still trying to figure out why Valley says 1700Mhz yet GPUZ reports 1534Mhz. I need a refresher on what base vs boost clock is and how it effects overclocks


----------



## OhSleeper

Yo, dark i have gtx 970 ssc 2.0+ 3975KR, the highest boost clock i can get is 1518, that's with 113 on the core clock, at 115 i start to artifact at 117 i crash no matter what (all ran in firestrike btw).
I believe i'm having voltage issues, my max tdp is set to 115% i'm only hitting 105%, not quite sure if that's good or bad. Anyways would you mind bumping my voltage up so i can do some more testing? I'm on air with the acx 2.0+ cooler so nothing crazy just what you see fit. Thanks!

970ssc2.0.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## dippadui

hello mr-dark.
could it be possible to modify my current bios so that speed without boost is 1450mhz,and litle more power so there is no perfcaps... other settings like it is.








thank you very much.



this is current bios that i use --->

970F51DP-MAX-UNLEASHED-REL1.1.ROM.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## asport

Hello Mr-Dark,

I have Zotac GTX 970 and I have flashed your modified BIOS, sorry I can't find the forum's page where I found it but this is the one -

GM204.zip 137k .zip file
.
It is perfect for gaming there is no problem with crashing or restarting at all. Unfortunately for some reason driver crashes when I watch films or just browse internet. I have looked closer to it and it seems like the card crashes every time when clock speed goes down or up to 540Mhz. For example when card downcklock like 1507>740>405>135 everything is fine but when it goes to 540 it crashes straight away. I was thinking if you could modified the BIOS to avoid clock speed of 540Mhz?
Sorry if this is a bit confusing but I don't really know how to explain this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dippadui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> hello mr-dark.
> could it be possible to modify my current bios so that speed without boost is 1450mhz,and litle more power so there is no perfcaps... other settings like it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> this is current bios that i use --->
> 
> 970F51DP-MAX-UNLEASHED-REL1.1.ROM.zip 136k .zip file


but there might be throtling with boost,,,anyway to round that









...there is every info on the page 1 !!!!
im answering my own questions








but anyway.


----------



## hajvan

@Mr-Dark

I'm stuck at 1366 boost with my inno3d ichill ultra x3
if I increase the clock by just a little it chrashes in benchmarks.

could you take a look at the voltages and the tdp limit.

It would be nice if I could hit around 1490 ish on core and a decent mem clock.

inno3d.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Deimosian
> 
> Here is your bios again..
> 
> GM200_new--------------------------Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting, then yo can push it farther from any OC software


Do you have a 221Kb bios of this? Apparently it's not safe to flash my TITAN X (purchased directly from nVidia on launch day) with anything other than a 221Kb bios. Thank you!!!


----------



## Grimz Reeper

@Mr-Dark


Hi Mr Dark!

I currently have a Gigabyte 980Ti Xtreme at stock clocks (1241/1342 GPU Clock and 7202 Memory Clock)

what are the maximum clocks i can go? what voltage needs to be applied? what power target?

I am looking for a decent overclock, but not too sure what power target and voltage to apply to the memory clock and gpu clocks i set.

Thank you!


----------



## tretijrebenok

@Mr-Dark i need help, for flashing a new clean bios for my Inno 3d gtx 980 herculez x3, i just know the commands for flash, i put off write protection, from dos( Windows) and from dos(usb key bios)
and nothing happened, i flash a lot of time, in gpuz when i flash the serial number of the bios appears, after a reboot, i don t see nothing, im using a dual gpu solution, so in the main slot im using an old ati 5750, and in the secondary slot pci e x4 im using the gtx 980, please help, i don t want to lost 500 dollars of videocard.


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tretijrebenok*
> 
> @Mr-Dark i need help, for flashing a new clean bios for my Inno 3d gtx 980 herculez x3, i just know the commands for flash, i put off write protection, from dos( Windows) and from dos(usb key bios)
> and nothing happened, i flash a lot of time, in gpuz when i flash the serial number of the bios appears, after a reboot, i don t see nothing, im using a dual gpu solution, so in the main slot im using an old ati 5750, and in the secondary slot pci e x4 im using the gtx 980, please help, i don t want to lost 500 dollars of videocard.


Try "nvflash -6 bios.rom"


----------



## tretijrebenok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Try "nvflash -6 bios.rom"


i try, but nothing, someone could please do by team viewer ? im not very good T.T and i don t want to lost this videocard, because it was a present from


----------



## brandon02852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tretijrebenok*
> 
> i try, but nothing, someone could please do by team viewer ? im not very good T.T and i don t want to lost this videocard, because it was a present from


Please follow this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## dippadui

take amd card away,so the nvidia is all alone then flash

simple way to flash...what i use.
folder ---> NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.287_x64 there are many custom bioses.
disable vga from control panel --->drag the bios and drop in nvflash.exe ---> black box open there is text---> press 
enable vga---> reboot.
i havent had any issues with this.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> MR-Dark thank you , now its 100% solid none of the benchmarks and game's that i had problems before with driver crashing do that now , its working like a charm , have a beer from me


Glad to hear that bro









Beer is very good specially on weekend with babe








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> @Mr-Dark, thank you for the bios. I was experimenting prior to your bios. I was wondering if this looks ok to you. Curious about low volts with 425w TDP. Basically I want it to be efficient in SLI and worried about temps but I'm about to try something else on my case.
> 
> 1175.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm still researching the significance of high ASIC. Also, the vid you have in OP is helpful. I will definitely keep your bios as a baseline. Again, thank you for your time.


Hello

As i had 4 * MSI 980 Ti Golden.. that card is good but the stock cooler is garbage.. not enough for SLI setup...

i can see good bios there.. 1455mhz @1.18v not bad at all as that still low volt







how your temp under load ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OhSleeper*
> 
> Yo, dark i have gtx 970 ssc 2.0+ 3975KR, the highest boost clock i can get is 1518, that's with 113 on the core clock, at 115 i start to artifact at 117 i crash no matter what (all ran in firestrike btw).
> I believe i'm having voltage issues, my max tdp is set to 115% i'm only hitting 105%, not quite sure if that's good or bad. Anyways would you mind bumping my voltage up so i can do some more testing? I'm on air with the acx 2.0+ cooler so nothing crazy just what you see fit. Thanks!
> 
> 970ssc2.0.zip 136k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

970ssc2.0---OhSleeper-------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1519mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

the ACX cooler can keep the card under 80c even at 1.275v.. no worry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> hello mr-dark.
> could it be possible to modify my current bios so that speed without boost is 1450mhz,and litle more power so there is no perfcaps... other settings like it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> this is current bios that i use --->
> 
> 970F51DP-MAX-UNLEASHED-REL1.1.ROM.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

Here yo go

GTX970---dippadui----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

yo can push the core farther as the voltage capable for that now..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajvan*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> I'm stuck at 1366 boost with my inno3d ichill ultra x3
> if I increase the clock by just a little it chrashes in benchmarks.
> 
> could you take a look at the voltages and the tdp limit.
> 
> It would be nice if I could hit around 1490 ish on core and a decent mem clock.
> 
> inno3d.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

inno3d------hajvan-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


hajvan

Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and use any OC software to push the core farther.. once yo find the limit report back so i can adjust the bios for the daily profile









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon02852*
> 
> Do you have a 221Kb bios of this? Apparently it's not safe to flash my TITAN X (purchased directly from nVidia on launch day) with anything other than a 221Kb bios. Thank you!!!


Hello

Upload your bios and i will be more than happy to help yo









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimz Reeper*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> 
> Hi Mr Dark!
> 
> I currently have a Gigabyte 980Ti Xtreme at stock clocks (1241/1342 GPU Clock and 7202 Memory Clock)
> 
> what are the maximum clocks i can go? what voltage needs to be applied? what power target?
> 
> I am looking for a decent overclock, but not too sure what power target and voltage to apply to the memory clock and gpu clocks i set.
> 
> Thank you!


Hello

No one can tell yo the max oc.. its the silicon and the luck all the time









on the stock bios Max out the voltage/TDP slider's and push the core clock until yo crash.. then do the same for the memory..

Aim for + 500mhz on the memory and around 1500mhz on the core.. the voltage should be 1.24v when yo max the slider.. also yo can drop the stock bios here so i can help yo better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tretijrebenok*
> 
> @Mr-Dark i need help, for flashing a new clean bios for my Inno 3d gtx 980 herculez x3, i just know the commands for flash, i put off write protection, from dos( Windows) and from dos(usb key bios)
> and nothing happened, i flash a lot of time, in gpuz when i flash the serial number of the bios appears, after a reboot, i don t see nothing, im using a dual gpu solution, so in the main slot im using an old ati 5750, and in the secondary slot pci e x4 im using the gtx 980, please help, i don t want to lost 500 dollars of videocard.


Hello

Use Nvflash from windows..-- this version

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI

Use this command

cd /nvflash

nvflash -- list yo should see the AMD card as Card 0 and Nvidia card as card 1 use this command

nvflash --index=1 GM204.rom assuming the stock bios name is GM204.rom...

that should revive the card without any problem..

if Nvflash didn't see both card try different version from that thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

If no go, I can join yo via Teamviewer to help yo no worry









let me know if yo need anything


----------



## dippadui

Hello there

Here yo go

GTX970---dippadui----Dark.zip 136k .zip file

Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

yo can push the core farther as the voltage capable for that now.. smile.gif

thanks mr-dark , i run the test.


----------



## dippadui

works great.
you doing great job with bios modding








if there is something that caught in your eye let me know.
the card can go to 1530 -> 1540 mhz but i would like to keep it stable
il have your bios 1506mhz & 1530mhz but they produce too much heat (not enouch cooling) and bios 1506mhz/1,250v is not stable.
so i try to find performance with lower voltage.


----------



## hajvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> inno3d------hajvan-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> hajvan
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash that bios and use any OC software to push the core farther.. once yo find the limit report back so i can adjust the bios for the daily profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello


Im hitting only +60 on the core or + 50 with mem at 7800Mhz
Id rather be higher on core and keep the mem at 7600.

Perhaps a little more voltage?
the asic is 70,7
the card has a giant cooler and is running very cool, max temp at 72°C with fans at just 40%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works great.
> you doing great job with bios modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there is something that caught in your eye let me know.
> the card can go to 1530 -> 1540 mhz but i would like to keep it stable
> il have your bios 1506mhz & 1530mhz but they produce too much heat (not enouch cooling) and bios 1506mhz/1,250v is not stable.
> so i try to find performance with lower voltage.


Glad to hear that.. sound good to me nothing wrong there..

so yo try 1506mhz @1.250v ? how your ASIC quality ? < 70% right ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajvan*
> 
> Im hitting only +60 on the core or + 50 with mem at 7800Mhz
> Id rather be higher on core and keep the mem at 7600.
> 
> Perhaps a little more voltage?
> the asic is 70,7
> the card has a giant cooler and is running very cool, max temp at 72°C with fans at just 40%


Okay, give this a try.. 1.275v

inno3d--hajvan--1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## dippadui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that.. sound good to me nothing wrong there..
> 
> so yo try 1506mhz @1.250v ? how your ASIC quality ? < 70% right ?
> Okay, give this a try.. 1.275v
> 
> inno3d--hajvan--1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


asic 73.8%
yes the bios 1506mhz @1.250v gives arts+driver crash...you have somethng in mind?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> asic 73.8%
> yes the bios 1506mhz @1.250v gives arts+driver crash...you have somethng in mind?


Okay, stay on same bios but push a little more as - 100mhz from Max stable clock is to much.. in general - 30mhz from the Max stable is fine..

Try 1506mhz and push the memory a little more


----------



## dippadui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, stay on same bios but push a little more as - 100mhz from Max stable clock is to much.. in general - 30mhz from the Max stable is fine..
> 
> Try 1506mhz and push the memory a little more




next one 1506mhz same mem.



added mem to +100 --->crash/flip flop









or did you mean 1,250v bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> 
> 
> next one 1506mhz same mem.
> 
> 
> 
> added mem to +100 --->crash/flip flop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or did you mean 1,250v bios?


Sound like yo have Hynix memory chip.. which max out at 3.8ghz... try 1506/3700.. if stable let me know so i can adjust the bios again for daily


----------



## hajvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> so yo try 1506mhz @1.250v ? how your ASIC quality ? < 70% right ?
> Okay, give this a try.. 1.275v
> 
> inno3d--hajvan--1.275v.zip 152k .zip file


tried.. did not let me OC anything more than previous.

Im guessing bad silicon?

anyways Im happy with stable 1450








thanks for your help


----------



## fjordiales

@Mr-Dark,

Out of all the bios I used and modified, 1.18v seems like a sweet spot for me as far as performance/temperature. Temps are still toasty when I run 3dmark BUT not as hot as other bios.

1.23v 425w seem to be a most used setting for msi cards as far as performance. But my goal is to run it at the highest clock at the lowest voltage possible since I have a SFF case(caselabs bullet bh7). I guess ASIC of 80% & 78% come in handy.

I actually practiced on my bios(after making multiple backups), read through the last 5-7 pages of this thread, downloaded every MSI gaming 6g you modified for users and did a comparison to mimic it.

Then I watched the video in OP 2x then I got a hang of it. I will try to push the voltage lower when I get the chance. 1.18v @ 1469mhz core crashed on firestrike ONLY when I hit 85deg. I have fan start off 30% at 55deg then 100% fan speed at 77deg.

After doing more testing, I have my bios as 1.18v 1455mhz 3.8ghz mem stable, temps are 84/80 after running back to back benchmarks(firestrike, extreme, ultra, Mordor, RotTR). The bios you modified for me netted the highest score but my temps rose to 91/85. After switching my case vent(pic below), temps dropped a bit to 86/82 doing the same tests. Since I have v-sync(55in 1080p TV using DSR 2x & 4x @ 20%), My temps while gaming are avg of 73/69. Good thing I switched my 2 front fans from silent wings 2 to GT 2150 PWM using "performance mode" in grid + v2. Idle in SW2 was 46/50, GT 2150 idles at 37/39. Load still gets hot but way more manageable and forces hot air through the vents(rear/top).

Again, thanks for the help & info. I am a strong believer of the quote

"Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day...
Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime..."

You give us "fish" by modifying our bios & vid in OP teach us how to "fish".









Flash:



No Flash:


----------



## dippadui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like yo have Hynix memory chip.. which max out at 3.8ghz... try 1506/3700.. if stable let me know so i can adjust the bios again for daily


Hynix yes.
Il but the settings + 40 loops test.


----------



## Grimz Reeper

@ Mr-Dark

Here is my BIOS, check it out and see what you can do









im trying to achieve a max overclock that is stable with boost off running with no throttling all the time









GM200980TiXtremeGrimzReeper.zip 146k .zip file


ASIC Quality 75.5%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajvan*
> 
> tried.. did not let me OC anything more than previous.
> 
> Im guessing bad silicon?
> 
> anyways Im happy with stable 1450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your help


Yes, its the silicon all time who know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> @Mr-Dark,
> 
> Out of all the bios I used and modified, 1.18v seems like a sweet spot for me as far as performance/temperature. Temps are still toasty when I run 3dmark BUT not as hot as other bios.
> 
> 1.23v 425w seem to be a most used setting for msi cards as far as performance. But my goal is to run it at the highest clock at the lowest voltage possible since I have a SFF case(caselabs bullet bh7). I guess ASIC of 80% & 78% come in handy.
> 
> I actually practiced on my bios(after making multiple backups), read through the last 5-7 pages of this thread, downloaded every MSI gaming 6g you modified for users and did a comparison to mimic it.
> 
> Then I watched the video in OP 2x then I got a hang of it. I will try to push the voltage lower when I get the chance. 1.18v @ 1469mhz core crashed on firestrike ONLY when I hit 85deg. I have fan start off 30% at 55deg then 100% fan speed at 77deg.
> 
> After doing more testing, I have my bios as 1.18v 1455mhz 3.8ghz mem stable, temps are 84/80 after running back to back benchmarks(firestrike, extreme, ultra, Mordor, RotTR). The bios you modified for me netted the highest score but my temps rose to 91/85. After switching my case vent(pic below), temps dropped a bit to 86/82 doing the same tests. Since I have v-sync(55in 1080p TV using DSR 2x & 4x @ 20%), My temps while gaming are avg of 73/69. Good thing I switched my 2 front fans from silent wings 2 to GT 2150 PWM using "performance mode" in grid + v2. Idle in SW2 was 46/50, GT 2150 idles at 37/39. Load still gets hot but way more manageable and forces hot air through the vents(rear/top).
> 
> Again, thanks for the help & info. I am a strong believer of the quote
> 
> "Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day...
> Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime..."
> 
> You give us "fish" by modifying our bios & vid in OP teach us how to "fish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> No Flash:


Glad to hear yo know how to Mod the bios now... cheers









That some Awesome build.. small but who know how powerful is that


----------



## rjr12004

Hi, I have cheap GTX 950 I'm trying to push for fun I think I need more voltage, here is my BIOS file if you can help I'd appreciate it

GM206ASUSGTX950Mini-Copy.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## dippadui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> Hynix yes.
> Il but the settings + 40 loops test.


i think its stable...


----------



## dippadui

hello,
i dropped the voltage 1,281 to 1,268v in 1506mhz bios.

results...


can you check that bios is ok?

1506-1.268v.rom.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## OhSleeper

Hey thanks Mr-dark, running like a dream, no issues at all!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjr12004*
> 
> Hi, I have cheap GTX 950 I'm trying to push for fun I think I need more voltage, here is my BIOS file if you can help I'd appreciate it
> 
> GM206ASUSGTX950Mini-Copy.zip 148k .zip file


Hey there

the voltage on that card is locked at 1.212v.. is that fine for yo ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> hello,
> i dropped the voltage 1,281 to 1,268v in 1506mhz bios.
> 
> results...
> 
> 
> can you check that bios is ok?
> 
> 1506-1.268v.rom.zip 136k .zip file


Man, that's very good bios.. Enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OhSleeper*
> 
> Hey thanks Mr-dark, running like a dream, no issues at all!


Glad to hear that brotha.. Enjoy


----------



## OhSleeper

i will say i wish i could get it to run cooler, fans are getting up to 80% and reaching 80 celsius, it's not so much the heat that bothers me but the noise from the fans, any suggestions?


----------



## mastablades

@Mr-Dark, Thanks for the bios, it was a great help! I have gone and figured out how to mod the bios myself but I am confused about the power table tab in maxwell bios tweaker. Can you tell me how you are suppose to know which of the power table applies to what power. Like how do you know which is for the 6pin and which is for the 8pin on my 980STRIX?


----------



## dippadui

hello,
i dropped the voltage 1,281 to 1,268v in 1506mhz bios.

results...


can you check that bios is ok?

1506-1.268v.rom.zip 136k .zip file










test bf4 resolution scale 200


----------



## rjr12004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> the voltage on that card is locked at 1.212v.. is that fine for yo ?


So the card can't be overvolted?


----------



## asport

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asport*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> I have Zotac GTX 970 and I have flashed your modified BIOS, sorry I can't find the forum's page where I found it but this is the one -
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> .
> It is perfect for gaming there is no problem with crashing or restarting at all. Unfortunately for some reason driver crashes when I watch films or just browse internet. I have looked closer to it and it seems like the card crashes every time when clock speed goes down or up to 540Mhz. For example when card downcklock like 1507>740>405>135 everything is fine but when it goes to 540 it crashes straight away. I was thinking if you could modified the BIOS to avoid clock speed of 540Mhz?
> Sorry if this is a bit confusing but I don't really know how to explain this.
> Thanks in advance.


Hello Mr-Dark,

Any chance you can have a look at this? I was thinking that maybe voltage increase when card is in idle state might help. Can you help?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OhSleeper*
> 
> i will say i wish i could get it to run cooler, fans are getting up to 80% and reaching 80 celsius, it's not so much the heat that bothers me but the noise from the fans, any suggestions?


Gigabyte cooler is very good, but your ambient is high or the Airflow in your case is bad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> @Mr-Dark, Thanks for the bios, it was a great help! I have gone and figured out how to mod the bios myself but I am confused about the power table tab in maxwell bios tweaker. Can you tell me how you are suppose to know which of the power table applies to what power. Like how do you know which is for the 6pin and which is for the 8pin on my 980STRIX?


Hello

Check this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> hello,
> i dropped the voltage 1,281 to 1,268v in 1506mhz bios.
> 
> results...
> 
> 
> can you check that bios is ok?
> 
> 1506-1.268v.rom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test bf4 resolution scale 200


Its fine bro, i can see how the gpu stable at 1506mhz @77c








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjr12004*
> 
> So the card can't be overvolted?


the max is 1.212v for that card









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asport*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> Any chance you can have a look at this? I was thinking that maybe voltage increase when card is in idle state might help. Can you help?


Hello

As i can see nothing wrong in that bios.. but try this one

GM204----asport---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


2D profile voltage adjusted.. let me know how yo go


----------



## asport

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> As i can see nothing wrong in that bios.. but try this one
> 
> GM204----asport---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2D profile voltage adjusted.. let me know how yo go


No, your bios is absolutely fine. It was just me a few days ago trying to modified bios by myself. It did not finish good for me, I have burnt down power supply and motherboard That will teach me.
Anyway I thought graphic card gone as well but when I bought new motherboard and power supply graphic card started normally. But after few minutes driver started restarting only in idle. I was hoping this is only a software problem not hardware, now I think is a bit of both. Anyway I just flashed your bios no restart yet but I will need to test for a bit longer. Will let you know the results.
Thanks, really appreciate your help.


----------



## sunnyhj

Hi Mr-Dark,

I posted a message on 'official 970 club' with my current predicament and was redirected to you







. Here's my previous comment

My card ASIC quality is 59.9% and i wanted a stable core clock at 1460-1470mhz and memory at 1900mhz.

Is here any hope that my current card can handle it ? Can its voltage be unlocked? Its currently locked at 1.212 (As per my knowledge by zotac)

Any help is welcome









i've attached my current bios (it has it power limit upped from 106 to 130)

BIOS1.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## rjr12004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the max is 1.212v for that card


Ok Sorry for being a noob I guess its maxed


----------



## asport

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asport*
> 
> No, your bios is absolutely fine. It was just me a few days ago trying to modified bios by myself. It did not finish good for me, I have burnt down power supply and motherboard That will teach me.
> Anyway I thought graphic card gone as well but when I bought new motherboard and power supply graphic card started normally. But after few minutes driver started restarting only in idle. I was hoping this is only a software problem not hardware, now I think is a bit of both. Anyway I just flashed your bios no restart yet but I will need to test for a bit longer. Will let you know the results.
> Thanks, really appreciate your help.


Unfortunately it still crashing in idle. Although not that often. Is there any chance that you can modify bios to keep maximum clock all the time without down-clocking? I now power consumption will be crazy but I think this is the only way to use this card.
One more thing when this crash happens Afterburner records some ridiculously number in the power table, it shows at least 8 digits number like - 33779480% for example.


----------



## mastablades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Check this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


I followed that guide but I cant figure out which of the PSU PEG rails is the 6 pin and which one is the 8 pin. Is there a way to tell?


----------



## Grimz Reeper

Hey Mr Dark!!

Thank you for answering my question prior!

Would you be able to do a nice stable OC on my GPU for me? I've heard good things about this card and hear it's quite a good overclocker. I'd like it to be a beast









Could you possibly turn boost off and make it run at max all the time?

It scores an ASIC Quality 75.5%

Thanks a heap!!

GM200980TiXtremeGrimzReeper.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Cloudstrife

My MSI Gaming GTX 970 is OC with these settings and it's stable! ASIC is 67,5%. From msi afterburner I have core +170, memory +500 (it's ELPIDA) and power limit 110% with default voltage. From core I have 1473 mhz (but from heaven benchmark I read 1635 ). Is it possible get 1500 mhz without over voltage? I tried core +180 but driver crash when I play at Crysis for example...This is my bios: http://www118.zippyshare.com/v/R9tuEcdP/file.html Do you think is it possible optimize OC with default voltage? Is it normal that my TDP % is 94,5%?


----------



## tretijrebenok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Use Nvflash from windows..-- this version
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
> 
> Use this command
> 
> cd /nvflash
> 
> nvflash -- list yo should see the AMD card as Card 0 and Nvidia card as card 1 use this command
> 
> nvflash --index=1 GM204.rom assuming the stock bios name is GM204.rom...
> 
> that should revive the card without any problem..
> 
> if Nvflash didn't see both card try different version from that thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> 
> If no go, I can join yo via Teamviewer to help yo no worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if yo need anything


thank you for support, but nothing happened, i try every command, my card is on number 0, don t know why, anyway after flash, my monitor is always black, can you please join with team viewer? i can donate by paypal if u can revive my card T.T but please someone help me


----------



## duganator

Hey Mr-Dark, hopefully you can help me. My g1 gaming gtx 970 seems to be only hitting 80%tdp at 100 gpu usage. I've seen voltage go to 1.23 I believe. I was wondering if a custom bios would help me at all? I'd like to see what the card can do if it could hit 100%tdp.

bios.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## fat4l

Guys, why is it taking sooooo long to get pascal tweaker ?
I'm getting affraid...than.,..there will not be one ?


----------



## uihdff

Mr-Dark and Vellinious,

Thanks for all the help.

The best stable configuration ended up being:

Core = 1561 MHz

Memory = 8178 MHz

I'm not sure the 1.2831V is necessary, so it may be reduced to 1.275V.

Not bad for a free 40% core overclock and 17% memory overclock over the stock base values.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey there 970 owners. I'm looking for a quick answer regarding my overclock potential on my MSI twin frozr card.

With stock bios set to max 110% power limit I can achieve 1460mhz on the core, max volts are 1.225v.

I have had my bios modified with the TDP limit removed and volts locked at 1.250v, and can achieve 1501mhz and still remain stable (1 hr of gaming on The Division). Still no (stable) overclock on the memory.

Is this average? I believe 1501mhz core / 7600mhz mem is unstable, but 1501 mhz core / 3500mhz mem is stable. Am I wrong to think memory should overclcok higher?

Anyway, just looking for some feed back, I could just have bad silicon.

@Mr-Dark

This is a copy and paste from the Official 970 forum, maybe you have some more insight. I can play for at least an hour with 1500 on the core, but even +300 on the memory seems to make gaming crash (only tried the division so far). Am I expecting too much on the mem? Or do I just have bad silicon causing low core and mem clock altogether?

-Thanks for the help/advice


----------



## tashcz

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello Mr Dark,

Here's my BIOS finally. This is a Gigabyte G1 GTX970, 1x8pin and 1x6pin.

Max I can get via Afterburner is +100 on the boost clock so it makes the clock 1429MHz. After that I get artifacts in Heaven benchmark. Can you reccomend me another software for checking out the artifacts?

I was monitoring my power draw etc while using Heaven, and it gets up to 70%. But my voltage won't go up more than 1.250V. Even if I pull the slider +80 it just stays at 1.25V. You probably know what the issue is









Anyway, my ASIC is 70.2%. What I'd like to get is 1500MHz stable clock.

It would be best if we can start just by unlocking the TDP limit if necessary, also disabling boost since I can keep it around 65c, and unlock that voltage that I can't pump. Do you think it's a good idea for a start, and if that should make me able to achieve more than 1450MHz?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asport*
> 
> No, your bios is absolutely fine. It was just me a few days ago trying to modified bios by myself. It did not finish good for me, I have burnt down power supply and motherboard That will teach me.
> Anyway I thought graphic card gone as well but when I bought new motherboard and power supply graphic card started normally. But after few minutes driver started restarting only in idle. I was hoping this is only a software problem not hardware, now I think is a bit of both. Anyway I just flashed your bios no restart yet but I will need to test for a bit longer. Will let you know the results.
> Thanks, really appreciate your help.


I hope that fix your problem..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyhj*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I posted a message on 'official 970 club' with my current predicament and was redirected to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's my previous comment
> 
> My card ASIC quality is 59.9% and i wanted a stable core clock at 1460-1470mhz and memory at 1900mhz.
> 
> Is here any hope that my current card can handle it ? Can its voltage be unlocked? Its currently locked at 1.212 (As per my knowledge by zotac)
> 
> Any help is welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've attached my current bios (it has it power limit upped from 106 to 130)
> 
> BIOS1.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

I'm sorry to tell yo that your card is voltage locked at 1.212v







No way to pass that from the bios..

but in general custom bios with 1450mhz @1.212v and boost off should improve your OC ability.. maybe yo can push a little more









let me know if yo want to try that one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjr12004*
> 
> Ok Sorry for being a noob I guess its maxed


Yes, 1.212v is the Max for that card..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asport*
> 
> Unfortunately it still crashing in idle. Although not that often. Is there any chance that you can modify bios to keep maximum clock all the time without down-clocking? I now power consumption will be crazy but I think this is the only way to use this card.
> One more thing when this crash happens Afterburner records some ridiculously number in the power table, it shows at least 8 digits number like - 33779480% for example.


Hmmm, that strange but okay..

give this a try

GM204--asport--1.212v.zip 136k .zip file


Let me know how yo go..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> I followed that guide but I cant figure out which of the PSU PEG rails is the 6 pin and which one is the 8 pin. Is there a way to tell?


Number 5 from the Top is the 8 pin cable...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimz Reeper*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark!!
> 
> Thank you for answering my question prior!
> 
> Would you be able to do a nice stable OC on my GPU for me? I've heard good things about this card and hear it's quite a good overclocker. I'd like it to be a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you possibly turn boost off and make it run at max all the time?
> 
> It scores an ASIC Quality 75.5%
> 
> Thanks a heap!!
> 
> GM200980TiXtremeGrimzReeper.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there..

Give this a try

GM200980TiXtreme---GrimzReeper---------Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

If yo like to keep the card at Max clock all time just switch the power plan from Adaptive to Max Performance from Nvdia driver.. but no need for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> My MSI Gaming GTX 970 is OC with these settings and it's stable! ASIC is 67,5%. From msi afterburner I have core +170, memory +500 (it's ELPIDA) and power limit 110% with default voltage. From core I have 1473 mhz (but from heaven benchmark I read 1635 ). Is it possible get 1500 mhz without over voltage? I tried core +180 but driver crash when I play at Crysis for example...This is my bios: http://www118.zippyshare.com/v/R9tuEcdP/file.html Do you think is it possible optimize OC with default voltage? Is it normal that my TDP % is 94,5%?


Hello

to push the clock farther we should increase the voltage.. as yo say the card crash at higher clock and same volt..

Btw why no overvolt ? 1.200v still very low on Maxwell card..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tretijrebenok*
> 
> thank you for support, but nothing happened, i try every command, my card is on number 0, don t know why, anyway after flash, my monitor is always black, can you please join with team viewer? i can donate by paypal if u can revive my card T.T but please someone help me


As i seen your card last night.. I think something physically damaged on that card...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark, hopefully you can help me. My g1 gaming gtx 970 seems to be only hitting 80%tdp at 100 gpu usage. I've seen voltage go to 1.23 I believe. I was wondering if a custom bios would help me at all? I'd like to see what the card can do if it could hit 100%tdp.
> 
> bios.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

yo didn't got it right.. the power usage under load shouldn't hit 100% at all.. if that happen the core will throttle... So we increase the power limit to keep the power usage under 90% to avoid any throttle...

custom bios with higher voltage & boost off & higher power limit should improve your OC ability..

if yo like to try that let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, why is it taking sooooo long to get pascal tweaker ?
> I'm getting affraid...than.,..there will not be one ?


Nvidia logic i think









Imagine the 1080 @150% power limit and 1.20v under the water.. lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> Mr-Dark and Vellinious,
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> The best stable configuration ended up being:
> 
> Core = 1561 MHz
> 
> Memory = 8178 MHz
> 
> I'm not sure the 1.2831V is necessary, so it may be reduced to 1.275V.
> 
> Not bad for a free 40% core overclock and 17% memory overclock over the stock base values.


That very good OC.. Enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there 970 owners. I'm looking for a quick answer regarding my overclock potential on my MSI twin frozr card.
> 
> With stock bios set to max 110% power limit I can achieve 1460mhz on the core, max volts are 1.225v.
> 
> I have had my bios modified with the TDP limit removed and volts locked at 1.250v, and can achieve 1501mhz and still remain stable (1 hr of gaming on The Division). Still no (stable) overclock on the memory.
> 
> Is this average? I believe 1501mhz core / 7600mhz mem is unstable, but 1501 mhz core / 3500mhz mem is stable. Am I wrong to think memory should overclcok higher?
> 
> Anyway, just looking for some feed back, I could just have bad silicon.
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> This is a copy and paste from the Official 970 forum, maybe you have some more insight. I can play for at least an hour with 1500 on the core, but even +300 on the memory seems to make gaming crash (only tried the division so far). Am I expecting too much on the mem? Or do I just have bad silicon causing low core and mem clock altogether?
> 
> -Thanks for the help/advice


Hello

If your memory chip's from Hynix then its fine.. Hynix the worst OC ability at all..

Btw yo can stabilize the 1500/7600 by increasing the voltage from 1.250v to 1.260v or 1.270v... higher memory OC = more stress on the core...

So if your OC without memory OC barely stable, once yo push the memory yo will crash... Try 1480/7600 ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hello Mr Dark,
> 
> Here's my BIOS finally. This is a Gigabyte G1 GTX970, 1x8pin and 1x6pin.
> 
> Max I can get via Afterburner is +100 on the boost clock so it makes the clock 1429MHz. After that I get artifacts in Heaven benchmark. Can you reccomend me another software for checking out the artifacts?
> 
> I was monitoring my power draw etc while using Heaven, and it gets up to 70%. But my voltage won't go up more than 1.250V. Even if I pull the slider +80 it just stays at 1.25V. You probably know what the issue is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my ASIC is 70.2%. What I'd like to get is 1500MHz stable clock.
> 
> It would be best if we can start just by unlocking the TDP limit if necessary, also disabling boost since I can keep it around 65c, and unlock that voltage that I can't pump. Do you think it's a good idea for a start, and if that should make me able to achieve more than 1450MHz?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Hello there

Sound like your card need more volt for higher OC.. yo loss the silicon this time









give this a try

GM204---tashcz-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

Use any OC software to push the clock farther.. No need to keep it under 65c... keep it under 80c









for the stability test use Heaven and Valley as first test.. if pass try Firestrike then some games


----------



## sunnyhj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyhj*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I posted a message on 'official 970 club' with my current predicament and was redirected to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's my previous comment
> 
> My card ASIC quality is 59.9% and i wanted a stable core clock at 1460-1470mhz and memory at 1900mhz.
> 
> Is here any hope that my current card can handle it ? Can its voltage be unlocked? Its currently locked at 1.212 (As per my knowledge by zotac)
> 
> Any help is welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've attached my current bios (it has it power limit upped from 106 to 130)
> 
> BIOS1.zip 136k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> I'm sorry to tell yo that your card is voltage locked at 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way to pass that from the bios..
> 
> but in general custom bios with 1450mhz @1.212v and boost off should improve your OC ability.. maybe yo can push a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if yo want to try that one


Hi Mr-Dark,

Yeah i'll try that, Currently i'm running stable at 1438 core and 1846 memory @1.212v.

Thanks









My current bios is already attached in the first post


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nvidia logic i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the 1080 @150% power limit and 1.20v under the water.. lol


Ugh...I'm tempted to do the hard volt mod. Der8auer will be uploading 1080 FE mod video soon.
Do you personally think 1.2-1.25V is safe voltage for the chip for daily use and under water ~40C load ?
Do you think increasing voltage to 1.25v helps with OC ?
Thanks


----------



## steveTA1983

Mr. Dark,

you modded a 970m bios for me a few days ago and it works great, but i was wondering if you could mod this one and only modify the core clock so it runs at 1260mhz (or around it) instead of 1037mhz and do nothing with the voltage. i tried to mod it myself, but it just wouldnt flash (your bios's have the magic touch







). here is GPU-Z and the zipped file if you can get around to it. thanks again man!!

scc.gif 21k .gif file


GM204.zip 66k .zip file


----------



## steveTA1983

^^^^^dont know why this pic didnt show


----------



## asport

Quote:


> Hmmm, that strange but okay..
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM204--asport--1.212v.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Let me know how yo go..


Hi,

Now I have got no idea whats going on. This bios made it even worse, I have noticed you have put the same voltage for all states which in theory should sort out the problem but for some reason now is crashing in idle but also when I run any program which stress the card it looks like clocks stays on the lower level - 135MHz for core and 324 for memory.
Well I think this must be a hardware issue and I might just need a new card.


----------



## Cloudstrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Btw why no overvolt ? 1.200v still very low on Maxwell card..


Then I can give from msi afterburner +87 without problems? For you, what is best overvolt for daily use?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

My MSI 980 ti costs so much too me that I don't OC it all. I'm not sure what of the many games I have would get a help from trying to OC a 980 Ti. But compared to the last few crossfire problems, a 980ti is simple. And IDK programming/etc.........but yeah, whatever the reasons, I've had way less hassle since going from 290 CF to a 980 TI. Its sad when games I replay still aren't what I wish they were, like some levels of StarCraft2 that get super slow


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyhj*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> Yeah i'll try that, Currently i'm running stable at 1438 core and 1846 memory @1.212v.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current bios is already attached in the first post


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

BIOS1----sunnyhj-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1443mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Ugh...I'm tempted to do the hard volt mod. Der8auer will be uploading 1080 FE mod video soon.
> Do you personally think 1.2-1.25V is safe voltage for the chip for daily use and under water ~40C load ?
> Do you think increasing voltage to 1.25v helps with OC ?
> Thanks


I'm sure, Pascal wont scale with voltage.. even worse than Maxwell









stock voltage on Pascal is 1.050v while increasing that to 1.08v give 10-30mhz not more.. but we should try higher volt and higher TDP limit...

1.250v should be fine if the temp under control..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Mr. Dark,
> 
> you modded a 970m bios for me a few days ago and it works great, but i was wondering if you could mod this one and only modify the core clock so it runs at 1260mhz (or around it) instead of 1037mhz and do nothing with the voltage. i tried to mod it myself, but it just wouldnt flash (your bios's have the magic touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). here is GPU-Z and the zipped file if you can get around to it. thanks again man!!
> 
> scc.gif 21k .gif file
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 66k .zip file


Sure bro, here yo go

GM204---steveTA1983-----Dark.zip 66k .zip file


Dark.zip (66k. zip file)

Core 1253mhz @0.993v...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asport*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Now I have got no idea whats going on. This bios made it even worse, I have noticed you have put the same voltage for all states which in theory should sort out the problem but for some reason now is crashing in idle but also when I run any program which stress the card it looks like clocks stays on the lower level - 135MHz for core and 324 for memory.
> Well I think this must be a hardware issue and I might just need a new card.


Hmmm, its not bios problem as i force the card to stay at 1.212v all time... same problem happen at stock bios ? If yes yo can RMA that card as something wrong there..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> Then I can give from msi afterburner +87 without problems? For you, what is best overvolt for daily use?


No, once we set specific voltage on the bios no way to change that from any OC software...

For Maxwell card's up to 1.275v is fine, if yo can keep it under 80c








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> My MSI 980 ti costs so much too me that I don't OC it all. I'm not sure what of the many games I have would get a help from trying to OC a 980 Ti. But compared to the last few crossfire problems, a 980ti is simple. And IDK programming/etc.........but yeah, whatever the reasons, I've had way less hassle since going from 290 CF to a 980 TI. Its sad when games I replay still aren't what I wish they were, like some levels of StarCraft2 that get super slow


OC is extra performance for free.. AMD CF is very bad.. as one coming from 280X CF and some HD 7770 & 7870 & 7950 & 7970 & 290...

No AMD anymore.... its garbage company...


----------



## steveTA1983

thanks again Mr. Dark!









I truly appreciate all the work you do.


----------



## steveTA1983

for some reason, it keeps aborting a few seconds after hitting "y" twice, no matter what i do (regular or force flash), any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> for some reason, it keeps aborting a few seconds after hitting "y" twice, no matter what i do (regular or force flash), any suggestions anyone?


Different Nvflash version ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## Cloudstrife

So Dark now I'll try overvoltage, after I'll give you my bios and will edit for me, right?


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Different Nvflash version ?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


Crap! Flashed ok but now I get get a bad_system_config_info error

Gotta do a full reset. Just bought it last week so not much on it at least lol


----------



## asport

Quote:


> Hmmm, its not bios problem as i force the card to stay at 1.212v all time... same problem happen at stock bios ? If yes yo can RMA that card as something wrong there..


Yes at stock bios is much worse. Strange thing I noticed on this bios. It looked like card still was dropping voltage but straight to 0.862mv plus clocks stuck on the lowest values.
This is second hand card, so I think I will start looking for a new card:-(
Just a last question could you modify that bios so voltages in idle will be increased? There is a different between your bios and stock, on yours card working much better there are still crashes but not every 2min like on stock bios. I hope that will help a bit.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Crap! Flashed ok but now I get get a bad_system_config_info error
> 
> Gotta do a full reset. Just bought it last week so not much on it at least lol


A clean install for the driver is good idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asport*
> 
> Yes at stock bios is much worse. Strange thing I noticed on this bios. It looked like card still was dropping voltage but straight to 0.862mv plus clocks stuck on the lowest values.
> This is second hand card, so I think I will start looking for a new card:-(
> Just a last question could you modify that bios so voltages in idle will be increased? There is a different between your bios and stock, on yours card working much better there are still crashes but not every 2min like on stock bios. I hope that will help a bit.


Hello

flash the last bios i gave to yo, then go to Nvidia driver and change Nvidia power plan from Adaptive to prefer Max performance.. that will force the card to stay at full clock all time









there is nothing to change from the bios as the last one already has 1.212v as Min/Max


----------



## Cloudstrife

With +87 mV (from 1.2000 to VDDC 1.2430) from msi afterburner I can get core clock +180 (first without overvoltage 170) and memory +500 and 77° temperature for stable on crysis. So I have 1508,9 mhz stable but I have 110.3% TDP (without overvoltage I had 94,5% TDP)... And I have power limit 110%... Is it possible remove this limit with bios? This is my bios: http://www118.zippyshare.com/v/R9tuEcdP/file.html Can you optimize my bios for nice OC?


----------



## Warhammer1997

Would you be able to adjust the voltage to 1.281v instead of the 1.255v? You made these bios for me a while back, but It seems to of become unstable

Thanks a ton (BTW I am water cooling so it should be stable.)

GM20002.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## sunnyhj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> BIOS1----sunnyhj-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1443mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

















Working like a charm









Thanks!!


----------



## cyris69

Trying to read up and learn so hate wanting to have my hand held but right now at a loss and don't want to do any damage.

I'm wanting to remove the TDP limit of 110% and try around 125ish% so whatever needs to be increase to let me tweak my way closer would be great. I also prefer being able to let it limit down when not testing or ingame still
I have a zotac 980ti amp! edition full block on liquid cooling and tired of throttling when i'm so close to a 1500/4000

Here is my bios, not sure if its a more recent version or not compared to others:

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Running other kombustor stress tests let me get max clocks but dont usually hit limit where as bench marking does.
















Any/all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grimz Reeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I hope that fix your problem..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> I'm sorry to tell yo that your card is voltage locked at 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way to pass that from the bios..
> 
> but in general custom bios with 1450mhz @1.212v and boost off should improve your OC ability.. maybe yo can push a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if yo want to try that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 1.212v is the Max for that card..
> Hmmm, that strange but okay..
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM204--asport--1.212v.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Let me know how yo go..
> Number 5 from the Top is the 8 pin cable...
> Hey there..
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GM200980TiXtreme---GrimzReeper---------Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> If yo like to keep the card at Max clock all time just switch the power plan from Adaptive to Max Performance from Nvdia driver.. but no need for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> to push the clock farther we should increase the voltage.. as yo say the card crash at higher clock and same volt..
> 
> Btw why no overvolt ? 1.200v still very low on Maxwell card..
> As i seen your card last night.. I think something physically damaged on that card...
> Hello
> 
> yo didn't got it right.. the power usage under load shouldn't hit 100% at all.. if that happen the core will throttle... So we increase the power limit to keep the power usage under 90% to avoid any throttle...
> 
> custom bios with higher voltage & boost off & higher power limit should improve your OC ability..
> 
> if yo like to try that let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia logic i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the 1080 @150% power limit and 1.20v under the water.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That very good OC.. Enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> If your memory chip's from Hynix then its fine.. Hynix the worst OC ability at all..
> 
> Btw yo can stabilize the 1500/7600 by increasing the voltage from 1.250v to 1.260v or 1.270v... higher memory OC = more stress on the core...
> 
> So if your OC without memory OC barely stable, once yo push the memory yo will crash... Try 1480/7600 ?
> Hello there
> 
> Sound like your card need more volt for higher OC.. yo loss the silicon this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM204---tashcz-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> Use any OC software to push the clock farther.. No need to keep it under 65c... keep it under 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the stability test use Heaven and Valley as first test.. if pass try Firestrike then some games


I tried flashing with NVflash but it failed? is there something im doing wrong mr dark?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimz Reeper*
> 
> I tried flashing with NVflash but it failed? is there something im doing wrong mr dark?


I think you need to give a bit more details than that.


----------



## jdkpe

hello ive got a evga gtx980 kingpin on water, what can you do with them?


----------



## jdkpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdkpe*
> 
> hello ive got a evga gtx980 kingpin on water, what can you do with them?


 GM204kpe980.zip 175k .zip file


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Hi Mr Dark, it seems you are a busy man!! Thanks for all your effort on this community! I have also have a request, you think you could please modify my BIOS? Core clock 1480mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.212v (if it is possible at this voltage) & higher TDP limit (i think it is set to 150% so it must already be unlocked) & boost off, (if it is worth it). My card is a Gigabyte GTX 980 TI W3x OC. Thank you in advance!

flash.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## bigaluksys

gtx950amp.zip 148k .zip file


Could someone unlock voltages please? My 670 Amp! was unlocked by someone here on OCN and I was very pleased with the results. GPU temps never go above 60º in this gpu, so I guess there's quite a room for some extra mhz.

Cheers.


----------



## kevinzheng1111

Hi Mr Dark, my VGA is MSI GTX 980ti Gaming 6G and im using stock Bios. Here are my OC result:

Voltage: 0 (any + to votage will make my PC crash)
Power limit: 105% (from 106>>109 will crash too)
Temp limit: 84C (link with power limit)
Clock: 98mhz (anything above will crash)
Memory clock: 350mhz (if using 1 monitor) or 0mhz (if using 2 monitor)

My card got 82C when full load, and the voltage throtle 2 times at 65C (1.99>>1.8) and 75C (1.8>>1.6x)

Plz help me mod my bios for better OC







. Thank you very much

980Tibios.zip 902k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> With +87 mV (from 1.2000 to VDDC 1.2430) from msi afterburner I can get core clock +180 (first without overvoltage 170) and memory +500 and 77° temperature for stable on crysis. So I have 1508,9 mhz stable but I have 110.3% TDP (without overvoltage I had 94,5% TDP)... And I have power limit 110%... Is it possible remove this limit with bios? This is my bios: http://www118.zippyshare.com/v/R9tuEcdP/file.html Can you optimize my bios for nice OC?


Ok, here is a bios with only higher TDP limit..

MSIgtx970----Cloudstrife----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


just leave the slider at 100%.. that equal to 150% at stock bios.. once yo find the Max stable clock report back so i can adjust the clock for daily..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warhammer1997*
> 
> Would you be able to adjust the voltage to 1.281v instead of the 1.255v? You made these bios for me a while back, but It seems to of become unstable
> 
> Thanks a ton (BTW I am water cooling so it should be stable.)
> 
> GM20002.zip 147k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM20002----Warhammer1997----Dark.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyhj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Glad to hear that, Enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Trying to read up and learn so hate wanting to have my hand held but right now at a loss and don't want to do any damage.
> 
> I'm wanting to remove the TDP limit of 110% and try around 125ish% so whatever needs to be increase to let me tweak my way closer would be great. I also prefer being able to let it limit down when not testing or ingame still
> I have a zotac 980ti amp! edition full block on liquid cooling and tired of throttling when i'm so close to a 1500/4000
> 
> Here is my bios, not sure if its a more recent version or not compared to others:
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Running other kombustor stress tests let me get max clocks but dont usually hit limit where as bench marking does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any/all help would be greatly appreciated.


Hello

Give this a try

GM200-------cyris69-----------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


cyris69

Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle..

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can it farther from any OC software..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I think you need to give a bit more details than that.


+1 ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdkpe*
> 
> GM204kpe980.zip 175k .zip file


Hello

Broken fine.. upload it again pls








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark, it seems you are a busy man!! Thanks for all your effort on this community! I have also have a request, you think you could please modify my BIOS? Core clock 1480mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.212v (if it is possible at this voltage) & higher TDP limit (i think it is set to 150% so it must already be unlocked) & boost off, (if it is worth it). My card is a Gigabyte GTX 980 TI W3x OC. Thank you in advance!
> 
> flash.zip 151k .zip file


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

flash----FUZZFrrek---------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core 1481mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off.. this bios need Zero tweak from yo..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> gtx950amp.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could someone unlock voltages please? My 670 Amp! was unlocked by someone here on OCN and I was very pleased with the results. GPU temps never go above 60º in this gpu, so I guess there's quite a room for some extra mhz.
> 
> Cheers.


Hello

I can unlock the voltage up to 1.275v on that card, but i need to limit the core at specific clock.. I can do 1405mhz @1.275v so yo can push from any OC software.. is that fine or ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinzheng1111*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark, my VGA is MSI GTX 980ti Gaming 6G and im using stock Bios. Here are my OC result:
> 
> Voltage: 0 (any + to votage will make my PC crash)
> Power limit: 105% (from 106>>109 will crash too)
> Temp limit: 84C (link with power limit)
> Clock: 98mhz (anything above will crash)
> Memory clock: 350mhz (if using 1 monitor) or 0mhz (if using 2 monitor)
> 
> My card got 82C when full load, and the voltage throtle 2 times at 65C (1.99>>1.8) and 75C (1.8>>1.6x)
> 
> Plz help me mod my bios for better OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you very much
> 
> 980Tibios.zip 902k .zip file


Hello

I can help yo, but i need some info.. core clock under load at the OC ? try aggressive fan curve and report back about the temp ?

yo know custom bios push the temp more as the gpu OC higher.. 82c already over the Max recommended for daily..


----------



## kevinzheng1111

Double post


----------



## kevinzheng1111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinzheng1111*


Hi, my core clock is 1452 underload (+98mhz), with 100%fan its only 75C


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinzheng1111*
> 
> Hi, my core clock is 1452 underload (+98mhz), with 100%fan its only 75C


Hey Kevin









give this a try

980Tibios----kevinzheng1111----Dark.zip 902k .zip file


Core clock 1455mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 85% fan speed at 70c..

flash that bios and report back.. keep in mind that bios need Zero tweak from yo


----------



## KillerBee33

Hey Mr_Dark








Always wanted to ask , what you clocking your 6700 to at what Vol. ? and if you touched Power Options at all ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Hey Mr_Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to ask , what you clocking your 6700 to at what Vol. ? and if you touched Power Options at all ?


Hey brotha









I had the 6700k at 4.6ghz 1.320v... but now I have I7 6800k.. Quad core not enough for me anymore









as your board from MSI its way different from Asus.. so cannot comment on the power setting


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey brotha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the 6700k at 4.6ghz 1.320v... but now I have I7 6800k.. Quad core not enough for me anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as your board from MSI its way different from Asus.. so cannot comment on the power setting


You remember Firestrike score @ 4.6? i think something wrong with mine


----------



## kevinzheng1111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 980Tibios----kevinzheng1111----Dark.zip 902k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 85% fan speed at 70c..
> 
> flash that bios and report back.. keep in mind that bios need Zero tweak from yo


Thank tou so much, i will try it and report back asap


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> You remember Firestrike score @ 4.6? i think something wrong with mine


This at stock 4.2ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11419481

can't find any run at 4.6ghz


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This at stock 4.2ghz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11419481
> 
> can't find any run at 4.6ghz


I think i'm nuts







i have a Firestrike RUN with 4.7 and Physics score of 15120 but my regular 4.7 run is this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13358392
So @ 4.6 my usual is around 14500 , don't know why it just got to me


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Hi, Mr Dark, I got an error while installing the BIOS: PCI subsystem ID mismatch.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I think i'm nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a Firestrike RUN with 4.7 and Physics score of 15120 but my regular 4.7 run is this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13358392
> So @ 4.6 my usual is around 14500 , don't know why it just got to me


I will ask a friend about 4.7ghz score and post the result for yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> Hi, Mr Dark, I got an error while installing the BIOS: PCI subsystem ID mismatch.


Try this Nvflash

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will ask a friend about 4.7ghz score and post the result for yo


Thank you Sir.


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Well Mr Dark, now no Nvidia Display adapter was found... I am not sure what I did wrong. I tried with both display adapter enabled and disabled and it is not working with the Nvflash you just gave me. Opened a command prompt in the folder where the ROM and Nvflash is located, type ''nvflash flash.rom'', and nothing is working.


----------



## kevinzheng1111

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 980Tibios----kevinzheng1111----Dark.zip 902k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 85% fan speed at 70c..
> 
> flash that bios and report back.. keep in mind that bios need Zero tweak from yo


Work like a charm, thank you so much


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> Well Mr Dark, now no Nvidia Display adapter was found... I am not sure what I did wrong. I tried with both display adapter enabled and disabled and it is not working with the Nvflash you just gave me. Opened a command prompt in the folder where the ROM and Nvflash is located, type ''nvflash flash.rom'', and nothing is working.


Different Nvflash ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
Quote:


> Work like a charm, thank you so much


Glad to hear that Kevin.. Enjoy


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Yup that's the same error message I have, from my first post. Oh well, that's not a big issue. I just wanted a lower Voltage value to lower my temperature. Iyt is no big deal really. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## M4rk3b

980tiampeditionstock.zip 152k .zip file
hi,

im sorry if this is out of line but, i jus bought a 980 ti amp edition and cant overclock it, as soon as i add anything i gen random freeze already went 110% and 91 temp limit, didint overvolt mi stock clock boost is 1140 boost but it goes up to 1240, i have a 70.8% asics.

i dont remember the mem clock can i fix it with bios?

havent had crashes on stock settings.

my specs

Intel Core i7-4790 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor
CRYORIG H7 49.0 CFM CPU Cooler
MSI Z97 PC MATE ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Mushkin Reactor 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Western Digital AV-GP 1TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB AMP! Video Card
Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case
XFX Core Edition 750W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
Cooler Master R4-MFJR-07FK-R1 110.0 CFM 200mm Fan x2

thanks in advanced for your time.


----------



## Cloudstrife

Dark sorry, but I have a problem with your BIOS. After restart I have error code 43 on my gtx 970 from device manager and resolution is very very low (640x480) and I can't change it... For resolve I restored my original BIOS. Why this problem?I have a new backup my bios, can you try again? Thanks in advance!









originalbiosmsigaminggtx970cloudstrife.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Duvar

Duvar5.zip 152k .zip file


Hi Mr-Dark,

at first thx for your great support.
I already have modded a lil bit my Bios, but it lacks the final touch of a pro^^
I have a Zotac 980 Ti Omega with a ASIC of 82,8%.

My gpu is running stable @ max 1.118V with 1456/3800 @ 4K.
But i also reached 1578/4000 @ 1.25V max.(for benching with stock Bios)
I also want to run1528/3800 with 1.1990V and like i said 1578/4000 with 1.25V.
I am happy with my fancurve and i just wanted to know, if it is possible to put all my Settings in one Bios? So 24/7 running at 1456/3800 with 1.118V but being able to switch to 1578/4000 @ 1.25V if needed and 1528/3800 with 1.199V

Thanks in advance and greetings from Germany and sry for my poor english.


----------



## cyris69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GM200-------cyris69-----------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> cyris69
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle..
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can it farther from any OC software..
> +1 ^^
> Hello
> 
> Broken fine.. upload it again pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sure, here yo go


Thanks, it is stable but throttles now at 100% TDP, should I disable afterburner? First time i've seen my card get 50C on water







What wattage will this be pulling with the TDP boost?


----------



## bigaluksys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can unlock the voltage up to 1.275v on that card, but i need to limit the core at specific clock.. I can do 1405mhz @1.275v so yo can push from any OC software.. is that fine or ?


Hi Mr-Dark, I appreciate your attention.
My stable clock is 1273mhz (1550mhz boost) with default voltage, so I'm guessing this is a good default clock. I'm used to using OC software, so I think 1.275v and 150% tdp is perfect, I'll do the OCing with MSI AB, don't want to push your kindness









Thanks a lot


----------



## FPSkillerPC

Hey, I'm looking for someone that could mod the bios for my EVGA GTX 970 FTW+. Since I'm new to this thread, please go easy on me. Anyway my GPU has an ASIC Quality of 81.4% and can reach 1580 MHz stable on 1.275v. I was wondering if somebody could make me a bios that would have the absolute maximum values for air cooling. I don't mind on how high the fan rpm is but I just want to hit that magical 1600 MHz for benchmarking purposes. As I mentioned the bios can have the values adjusted to anything as long they will work on air. Anyway I hope someone will help me out. I have attached my stock bios.

STOCKBIOS-FPSkillerPC.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## albmm

Hi friends.

I own this card → http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5549#kf

... and I looking only *to disable the boost and to set the boost speed from the specs (1317 Mhz) by default*.

Here is my stock BIOS →

GM206.zip 149k .zip file


Thanks in advice.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> Yup that's the same error message I have, from my first post. Oh well, that's not a big issue. I just wanted a lower Voltage value to lower my temperature. Iyt is no big deal really. Thank you for all your help!


Hmmm, User error.. flash should went smooth








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> 980tiampeditionstock.zip 152k .zip file
> hi,
> 
> im sorry if this is out of line but, i jus bought a 980 ti amp edition and cant overclock it, as soon as i add anything i gen random freeze already went 110% and 91 temp limit, didint overvolt mi stock clock boost is 1140 boost but it goes up to 1240, i have a 70.8% asics.
> 
> i dont remember the mem clock can i fix it with bios?
> 
> havent had crashes on stock settings.
> 
> my specs
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CRYORIG H7 49.0 CFM CPU Cooler
> MSI Z97 PC MATE ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Mushkin Reactor 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Western Digital AV-GP 1TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB AMP! Video Card
> Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case
> XFX Core Edition 750W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
> Cooler Master R4-MFJR-07FK-R1 110.0 CFM 200mm Fan x2
> 
> thanks in advanced for your time.


Hello

Custom bios can help yo to OC higher.. give this a try

980tiampeditionstock-----M4rk3b-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


M4rk3b

Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash and report back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> Dark sorry, but I have a problem with your BIOS. After restart I have error code 43 on my gtx 970 from device manager and resolution is very very low (640x480) and I can't change it... For resolve I restored my original BIOS. Why this problem?I have a new backup my bios, can you try again? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> originalbiosmsigaminggtx970cloudstrife.zip 136k .zip file


The only change on your bios is higher TDP limit.. try this one

GM204-----Cloudstrife----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Cloudstrife----Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

TDP slider up to 150%..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvar*
> 
> Duvar5.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> at first thx for your great support.
> I already have modded a lil bit my Bios, but it lacks the final touch of a pro^^
> I have a Zotac 980 Ti Omega with a ASIC of 82,8%.
> 
> My gpu is running stable @ max 1.118V with 1456/3800 @ 4K.
> But i also reached 1578/4000 @ 1.25V max.(for benching with stock Bios)
> I also want to run1528/3800 with 1.1990V and like i said 1578/4000 with 1.25V.
> I am happy with my fancurve and i just wanted to know, if it is possible to put all my Settings in one Bios? So 24/7 running at 1456/3800 with 1.118V but being able to switch to 1578/4000 @ 1.25V if needed and 1528/3800 with 1.199V
> 
> Thanks in advance and greetings from Germany and sry for my poor english.


Hey there

As i can see your bios match my custom bios for GM200 card's 100%... Your work is good enough









the only way to get your request done is making 3 bios's for yo... one for each profile.. if yo have problem adjusting the 3 bios's let me know i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Thanks, it is stable but throttles now at 100% TDP, should I disable afterburner? First time i've seen my card get 50C on water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What wattage will this be pulling with the TDP boost?


Dude, don't use Furmark please.... the card pulling 420W now!!! just use Heaven & Valley & Firestrike and some games as stability test not Furmark








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark, I appreciate your attention.
> My stable clock is 1273mhz (1550mhz boost) with default voltage, so I'm guessing this is a good default clock. I'm used to using OC software, so I think 1.275v and 150% tdp is perfect, I'll do the OCing with MSI AB, don't want to push your kindness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hey there

here yo go

GM206------bigaluksys----Dark.zip 149k .zip file


bigaluksys----Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core clock 1544mhz & stock memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSkillerPC*
> 
> Hey, I'm looking for someone that could mod the bios for my EVGA GTX 970 FTW+. Since I'm new to this thread, please go easy on me. Anyway my GPU has an ASIC Quality of 81.4% and can reach 1580 MHz stable on 1.275v. I was wondering if somebody could make me a bios that would have the absolute maximum values for air cooling. I don't mind on how high the fan rpm is but I just want to hit that magical 1600 MHz for benchmarking purposes. As I mentioned the bios can have the values adjusted to anything as long they will work on air. Anyway I hope someone will help me out. I have attached my stock bios.
> 
> STOCKBIOS-FPSkillerPC.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM204-----FPSkillerPC----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


FPSkillerPC----Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1557mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve..

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above ^^ then yo can push it farther from any OC software...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albmm*
> 
> Hi friends.
> 
> I own this card → http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5549#kf
> 
> ... and I looking only *to disable the boost and to set the boost speed from the specs (1317 Mhz) by default*.
> 
> Here is my stock BIOS →
> 
> GM206.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks in advice.


Hey bro

Sure, I can help but what about the voltage ? stock 1.218v ? or ?


----------



## panosxidis

Mr dark hello my friend i have msi gaming 6g my bios stock this:https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/178354/msi-gtx980ti-6144-150925

can you mod this bios?

2 bios one v1.218.v1.230

THANKS BIG MR DARK

asic is 74.9


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> Mr dark hello my friend i have msi gaming 6g my bios stock this:https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/178354/msi-gtx980ti-6144-150925
> 
> can you mod this bios?
> 
> 2 bios one v1.218.v1.230
> 
> THANKS BIG MR DARK


Hello there

Sure, here yo go

980Ti------panosxidis-----Dark.zip 293k .zip file


panosxidis

Dark.zip (293k. zip file)

1-Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off

2-Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.237v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Good luck


----------



## panosxidis

Thanks mr dark


----------



## Duvar

Hi Mr- Dark,

i would appreciate it, if you could help me.
I watched your video, but i am still a noob and it takes too much time until i get it working...

I also need a very strong undervolt Bios with maybe max Powerconsumption (GPU only) below 200W.
Dont know which clocks i can reach with that, maybe Reference Boost Clocks of max 1075/3500?

And one, where i can adjust the Voltage Slider in MSI Afterburner +100mV to get 1.256V and without 1,156V.
1.156V with clocks @ 1506/3600. With this Bios i could maybe use 2 Settings i need in one Bios (strong oc and max possible oc for benching).

With this Bios which i am actually running i will have 3, like you said.

Thanks a lot Bro.


----------



## M4rk3b

ill give it a try and ill get back to you, THANKS A LOT!! Mr.-Dark:thumb:


----------



## Cloudstrife

Dark now the bios works! Thank you very much!







From msi afterburner I set 150% power limit, right? So now I'll try max stable OC


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> Thanks mr dark


You're welcome bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvar*
> 
> Hi Mr- Dark,
> 
> i would appreciate it, if you could help me.
> I watched your video, but i am still a noob and it takes too much time until i get it working...
> 
> I also need a very strong undervolt Bios with maybe max Powerconsumption (GPU only) below 200W.
> Dont know which clocks i can reach with that, maybe Reference Boost Clocks of max 1075/3500?
> 
> And one, where i can adjust the Voltage Slider in MSI Afterburner +100mV to get 1.256V and without 1,156V.
> 1.156V with clocks @ 1506/3600. With this Bios i could maybe use 2 Settings i need in one Bios (strong oc and max possible oc for benching).
> 
> With this Bios which i am actually running i will have 3, like you said.
> 
> Thanks a lot Bro.


Hello

No way to keep the voltage slider work.. you're locking for 3 bios.. each one for profile..

will that work for yo ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> ill give it a try and ill get back to you, THANKS A LOT!! Mr.-Dark:thumb:


You're welcomed bro.. Good luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> Dark now the bios works! Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From msi afterburner I set 150% power limit, right? So now I'll try max stable OC


Glad to hear that bro.. and Yes.. push the power limit to 150% and OC to the limit


----------



## FPSkillerPC

Hey Mr Dark. I just flashed the bios you made for me and the max I got without artifacts was 1580 MHz on the core and 4000 MHz on the memory. Anything above on the core just gave a lot of artifact. Can you please increase the levels higher so I could reach 1600 MHz? Thanks


----------



## JackManMania

Hi Mr-Dark,

I have an EVGA GTX 970 SC and on the stock bios I cannot get 1500MHz stable. Can you please modify my bios so I can reach a stable overclock.

GTX970STOCK.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks,
JackManMania


----------



## Duvar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No way to keep the voltage slider work.. you're locking for 3 bios.. each one for profile..


You sure Bro, because i have here a Bios from my early attempts with Maxwell Bios Tweaker, with slideable Voltages. (?)

For example here:

Duvar4.zip 152k .zip file

Here i have 1455/3800MHz Boostclock with 1.118V (second line in voltage table set to 1.118V) and i can add +81mV in MSI AB for further overclocking.
So i thought if you can do this with 1,156V for the "first Boostclock" but set max Voltage in the first line in the voltage table to 1.256V, i might be able to adjust +100mV in MSI AB. Would this work? My Problem was, that i didnt wanted to set my first "Boost" voltage to 1.156V because 24/7 i wanted 1.118V for 1455/3800 but due i am limited to max +100mV in MSI AB (without hack) , i need to set this to 1,156, thats the only way to reach those 1,256V via voltage slider. I hope it is understandable what i mean^^ With this method, i need to use the max table clock slider in the boost table to adjust which clock i reach with for example 1.118V.


----------



## Cloudstrife

With your bios with these settings I played Crysis 3 for 1 hour without problems with +180 core clock (but now TDP is 95,9%, is it normal? But now gpu load is 100%, first was 99%)!







With core clock +200 I received black screen in heaven benchmark after some minutes (with +190 no problem but for Crysis 3 I have to set +180). I think it's OK.







Or maybe is better 1500 mhz for core clock? So now can you give me another bios with these settings for my msi gtx 970 gaming? But for you is better disable boost and set a custom fan curve? I think it's ok with boost and default fan curve








P.S. With 3D Mark FireStrike I got 104% TDP)


----------



## Duvar

Or can you check this Bios pls Mr-Dark?

Duvar8.zip 152k .zip file


With this Bios i have 1455/3800 @ 1.118V and i can slide +99mV in MSI Afterburner and it will automatically clock to 1556/3800 without touching the coreclock.

After 1 Heaven run with +99mV:



After 1 Heaven run with the same Bios, but without adding voltage in MSI AB:



This Bios needs some finetuning, TDP etc, but this was what i meant, i wanted to put all my favourite Settings in 1 Bios.
But the Problem are the starting and ending voltages and i have a room of +100mV in MSI AB, so this is keeping me from creating a custom bios with very low voltages up to very high voltages. If i want 1.256V max, i need 1.156V min etc.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi

Hey Mr-Dark,

I'm here again, asking for a new BIOS.
I got a new card (the same one - an EVGA GTX980 Ti SC) but it says the PCI Subsystem does not match and they have different numbers in the end so I have to take an other BIOS).
So, like I saw from Duvar's post, there is no way to keep the voltage slider working?

How do you set the maximum possible Core Clock? Do you have a program that calculates the maximum clock or do you just type in a typical clock?

I would like to have in my BIOS:
- highest OC (I don't know - my card does crash with driver at 1466MHz. Does setting it in BIOS make it more stable? If it makes it stable use 1500MHz)
I would say 1440MHz when?
- max voltage with sliders working in negative offset, if this doesn't work, would you be so kind and make 2 BIOS, one with stock voltage and one with max voltage?

- max TDP

- disable BOOST

- OC Memory to +370

By the way, I really appreciate your work and the time you take for answering every single question you get in an individual way.
Really happy that you keep up the thread and help others to achieve something good for themselves.

Greets

EVGA980Ti.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## bigaluksys

Thanks a lot, Mr-Dark! Got extra 60mhz with the modded bios


----------



## M4rk3b

Mr-Dark,

could not flash







got this error

error.png 70k .png file


----------



## Duvar

Hi Mr-Dark,

i made a custom bios, can you check that out pls?
I made a Thread in a german forum, i added videos etc.
It is a Bios with the option to use up to 100mV via MSI Afterburner slider.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/447445-optimierungswahn-gtx-980-ti-bios-mod-resultate-videos-etc.html#post8364515

Any tipps for my Bios? I can now switch between 1355/3800 minimum (1.055V) up to 1519/3800 maximum (1.155V).

As next step i need a second bios, where i want to set my minimum from this bios, as my new maximum.
So 1355/3800 will be max with 1.055V and i want to see how high i can clock with 100mV less (0,955V).


----------



## KillerBee33

Mr_Dark








Any chance you talked to yo buddy about 6700 @ 4.6 ?


----------



## albmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey bro
> 
> Sure, I can help but what about the voltage ? stock 1.218v ? or ?


Hi Mr-Dark.

No voltage change needed; in any case, a bit increase of power.

So:

- Boost:1317 MHz/ Base:1127 MHz
- Boost speed fixed
- Power increase in the way you consider needed.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Cloudstrife

I edited my old post with better info, please check dark


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Mr.Dark, you are awesome!! I manage to install the BIOS and the results are outstanding! You were able to drop my temps and my fan speed AND to give my card some boost AND no PerfCap!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## turkletont

Hey Dark, looking for a stable overclock at ~ 1530 core / 4000 memory. Custom TDP and voltage for whatever you think is necessary. Card is reference evga 980 with water block so not too worried about temps/throttling.

Thank u!

myrom1.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSkillerPC*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark. I just flashed the bios you made for me and the max I got without artifacts was 1580 MHz on the core and 4000 MHz on the memory. Anything above on the core just gave a lot of artifact. Can you please increase the levels higher so I could reach 1600 MHz? Thanks


Hey there

Its known issue on Maxwell.. once the card hit the wall nothing can help to pass that, but as i see you're full of OC adventure here is the Max bios for that card.. 1.312v

GM204-----FPSkillerPC-1.312v---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


FPSkillerPC-1.312v---Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

keep in mind the card still report 1.275v while its pull 1.312v








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackManMania*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 970 SC and on the stock bios I cannot get 1500MHz stable. Can you please modify my bios so I can reach a stable overclock.
> 
> GTX970STOCK.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> JackManMania


Hey there

give this a try

GTX970----JackManMania----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off...

your card is voltage locked at 1.212v.. but let see how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvar*
> 
> You sure Bro, because i have here a Bios from my early attempts with Maxwell Bios Tweaker, with slideable Voltages. (?)
> 
> For example here:
> 
> Duvar4.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Here i have 1455/3800MHz Boostclock with 1.118V (second line in voltage table set to 1.118V) and i can add +81mV in MSI AB for further overclocking.
> So i thought if you can do this with 1,156V for the "first Boostclock" but set max Voltage in the first line in the voltage table to 1.256V, i might be able to adjust +100mV in MSI AB. Would this work? My Problem was, that i didnt wanted to set my first "Boost" voltage to 1.156V because 24/7 i wanted 1.118V for 1455/3800 but due i am limited to max +100mV in MSI AB (without hack) , i need to set this to 1,156, thats the only way to reach those 1,256V via voltage slider. I hope it is understandable what i mean^^ With this method, i need to use the max table clock slider in the boost table to adjust which clock i reach with for example 1.118V.


Hello

That not good bios as the boost still ON so the card still throttle at 67c..

i'm talking about real bios with boost off and rock solid clock under load








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> With your bios with these settings I played Crysis 3 for 1 hour without problems with +180 core clock (but now TDP is 95,9%, is it normal? But now gpu load is 100%, first was 99%)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With core clock +200 I received black screen in heaven benchmark after some minutes (with +190 no problem but for Crysis 3 I have to set +180). I think it's OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe is better 1500 mhz for core clock? So now can you give me another bios with these settings for my msi gtx 970 gaming? But for you is better disable boost and set a custom fan curve? I think it's ok with boost and default fan curve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. With 3D Mark FireStrike I got 104% TDP)


Hello

Glad to hear that.. also your OC sound good..

So now 1506/8000 @1.243v and custom fan curve ? please confirm so i can work on that..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvar*
> 
> Or can you check this Bios pls Mr-Dark?
> 
> Duvar8.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> With this Bios i have 1455/3800 @ 1.118V and i can slide +99mV in MSI Afterburner and it will automatically clock to 1556/3800 without touching the coreclock.
> 
> After 1 Heaven run with +99mV:
> 
> 
> 
> After 1 Heaven run with the same Bios, but without adding voltage in MSI AB:
> 
> 
> 
> This Bios needs some finetuning, TDP etc, but this was what i meant, i wanted to put all my favourite Settings in 1 Bios.
> But the Problem are the starting and ending voltages and i have a room of +100mV in MSI AB, so this is keeping me from creating a custom bios with very low voltages up to very high voltages. If i want 1.256V max, i need 1.156V min etc.


Dude, any bios allow voltage adjusting isn't good.. look at the percap on gpu-z.. the card throttle duo to boost








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRiSSLYi*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> I'm here again, asking for a new BIOS.
> I got a new card (the same one - an EVGA GTX980 Ti SC) but it says the PCI Subsystem does not match and they have different numbers in the end so I have to take an other BIOS).
> So, like I saw from Duvar's post, there is no way to keep the voltage slider working?
> 
> How do you set the maximum possible Core Clock? Do you have a program that calculates the maximum clock or do you just type in a typical clock?
> 
> I would like to have in my BIOS:
> - highest OC (I don't know - my card does crash with driver at 1466MHz. Does setting it in BIOS make it more stable? If it makes it stable use 1500MHz)
> I would say 1440MHz when?
> - max voltage with sliders working in negative offset, if this doesn't work, would you be so kind and make 2 BIOS, one with stock voltage and one with max voltage?
> 
> - max TDP
> 
> - disable BOOST
> 
> - OC Memory to +370
> 
> By the way, I really appreciate your work and the time you take for answering every single question you get in an individual way.
> Really happy that you keep up the thread and help others to achieve something good for themselves.
> 
> Greets
> 
> EVGA980Ti.zip 147k .zip file


Hello

Voltage adjusting from OC software is bad... the card throttle at 67c & 76c.. also it will crash at high OC easily..

So let me know at which voltage yo will be fine.. example 1405mhz @1.250v and yo can push the clock from any OC software ? what yo think ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> Thanks a lot, Mr-Dark! Got extra 60mhz with the modded bios


Glad to hear that bro.. So 1.6ghz ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> could not flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this error
> 
> error.png 70k .png file


Hello

Make sure CMD run as Admin and try another Nvflash version..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvar*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> i made a custom bios, can you check that out pls?
> I made a Thread in a german forum, i added videos etc.
> It is a Bios with the option to use up to 100mV via MSI Afterburner slider.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/447445-optimierungswahn-gtx-980-ti-bios-mod-resultate-videos-etc.html#post8364515
> 
> Any tipps for my Bios? I can now switch between 1355/3800 minimum (1.055V) up to 1519/3800 maximum (1.155V).
> 
> As next step i need a second bios, where i want to set my minimum from this bios, as my new maximum.
> So 1355/3800 will be max with 1.055V and i want to see how high i can clock with 100mV less (0,955V).


Dude, the card still throttle duo to boost.. also the Percap from gpu-z.. its old thing to leave the voltage control but not rock solid OC trust me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Mr_Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you talked to yo buddy about 6700 @ 4.6 ?


I'm sorry bro.. I will contact now on Skype








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albmm*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark.
> 
> No voltage change needed; in any case, a bit increase of power.
> 
> So:
> 
> - Boost:1317 MHz/ Base:1127 MHz
> - Boost speed fixed
> - Power increase in the way you consider needed.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


Hey there

here yo go

GM206----albmm----Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Core 1317mhz & stock memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> Mr.Dark, you are awesome!! I manage to install the BIOS and the results are outstanding! You were able to drop my temps and my fan speed AND to give my card some boost AND no PerfCap!! Thank you so much!!


Glad to hear that bro.. Enjoy it my pleasure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkletont*
> 
> Hey Dark, looking for a stable overclock at ~ 1530 core / 4000 memory. Custom TDP and voltage for whatever you think is necessary. Card is reference evga 980 with water block so not too worried about temps/throttling.
> 
> Thank u!
> 
> myrom1.zip 137k .zip file


Hey there

Here yo go

myrom1-----turkletont----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


turkletont----Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core 1531mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

Under water FTW bro


----------



## Cloudstrife

For me is OK dark. I wait your bios!


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark thanx bro








You may appreciate this







still waiting for BiosTools

Erased GTX***0 so there wont be too many winebags


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> For me is OK dark. I wait your bios!


Here yo go bro

GM204-----Cloudstrife-OC--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Cloudstrife-OC--Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve--65c=65%

this bios need Zero tweak from yo.. just rest any OC software yo have there and Enjoy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark thanx bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may appreciate this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for BiosTools
> 
> Erased GTX***0 so there wont be too many winebags


Sound strong bro! My 1070 FE hit 2200mhz stable and stay there for 2 week then I just sold the card for an adventure guy... under kraken G10 now









the only thing keeping me away from Pascal now is the stupid stock bios.. once the Tweaker out i will back with 1080's


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound strong bro! My 1070 FE hit 2200mhz stable and stay there for 2 week then I just sold the card for an adventure guy... under kraken G10 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing keeping me away from Pascal now is the stupid stock bios.. once the Tweaker out i will back with 1080's


Just ordered this http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-5188-B1
Will try to do the same mod as my 980


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Just ordered this http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-5188-B1
> Will try to do the same mod as my 980


Wow, very nice bro! Evga is the way to go... I love my hybrid Ti's....

how the H440 case with yo ? super silent ? No vibration ? Airflow ? I'm changing my case soon.. the Corsair 780T is very big...

looking for H440 Black/Red and new build!

6700k
MSI z170 M7
Trident-Z 32GB @3200mhz C14
2* Evga hybrid 980 Ti ( until the tweaker out )
Corsair H100i V2
Corsair AF&SP ring fan's..

the rest of my old system.. what yo think ?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Wow, very nice bro! Evga is the way to go... I love my hybrid Ti's....
> 
> how the H440 case with yo ? super silent ? No vibration ? Airflow ? I'm changing my case soon.. the Corsair 780T is very big...
> 
> looking for H440 Black/Red and new build!
> 
> 6700k
> MSI z170 M7
> Trident-Z 32GB @3200mhz C14
> 2* Evga hybrid 980 Ti ( until the tweaker out )
> Corsair H100i V2
> Corsair AF&SP ring fan's..
> 
> the rest of my old system.. what yo think ?


It's small , good management , fits 5 140MM or 6 120mm+ 1 140mm FANS , [email protected] any OC under the cheapest NZXT x30 maxes out at around 72 degrees. Very easy to hide cables btw








My setup , the best so far,


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> It's small , good management , fits 5 140MM or 6 120mm+ 1 140mm FANS , [email protected] any OC under the cheapest NZXT x30 maxes out at around 72 degrees. Very easy to hide cables btw


Glad to hear that.. I love that case.. look clean and for gentleman's


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that.. I love that case.. look clean and for gentleman's


Try it out







i think it's around 140


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's around 140


I will for sure







need to check tomorrow if we have the Black/Red here.. if Out of stuck i will order the white version and change the board from z170 M7 to z170 Xpower.. also i need new sleeved kit as now i have Red kit..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> It's small , good management , fits 5 140MM or 6 120mm+ 1 140mm FANS , [email protected] any OC under the cheapest NZXT x30 maxes out at around 72 degrees. Very easy to hide cables btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup , the best so far,


Man, that setup is smart









you're pushing cold Air to the Rad directly and the rad fan push the hit air outside


----------



## turkletont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> myrom1-----turkletont----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> turkletont----Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core 1531mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> Under water FTW bro


Thank you very much. I'm getting CTD during game testing. Is it possible to up voltage or perhaps I'm pushing it a bit too far? I didn't notice any artifacting and temps were perfectly fine, just abrupt CTD's multiple times.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Man, that setup is smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're pushing cold Air to the Rad directly and the rad fan push the hit air outside


Heh apperently i'm not as smart







took me 4 months and so many tries to figure this out lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkletont*
> 
> Thank you very much. I'm getting CTD during game testing. Is it possible to up voltage or perhaps I'm pushing it a bit too far? I didn't notice any artifacting and temps were perfectly fine, just abrupt CTD's multiple times.


CTD ? crash or ? anyway the voltage now is 1.28v.. we can push to 1.312v but i'm sure there is no benefit from that.. just more heat.. try -15 mhz from any OC software and report back ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Heh apperently i'm not as smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me 4 months and so many tries to figure this out lol


Hahah, its worth the time


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> CTD ? crash or ? anyway the voltage now is 1.28v.. we can push to 1.312v but i'm sure there is no benefit from that.. just more heat.. try -15 mhz from any OC software and report back ?
> 
> Hahah, its worth the time


It really was. Back when 980 was in there and on air it used to go up mid 90's @ 1506Mhz , the 1080 with current setup @ 2151Mhz maxes out at 72 degrees "same exact fan CURVE" , ran 80 once when AC wasnt on and room temp. must've been over 90


----------



## Cloudstrife

Thank you very much Dark! Everything works!














But first when I played Deus Ex Human Revolution I had less vcore because is very light on my gpu, now I have always 1,2430. This because there isn't boost now, exactly? So I prefer your bios but with boost enable because I prefer less vcore on light games. Thank you very much in advance and sorry for this.







Or is it OK for daily use boost disable?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> It really was. Back when 980 was in there and on air it used to go up mid 90's @ 1506Mhz , the 1080 with current setup @ 2151Mhz maxes out at 72 degrees "same exact fan CURVE" , ran 80 once when AC wasnt on and room temp. must've been over 90


Your temp good on the FE.. mine was at 82c after 2m in games









I think the Hybrid can keep that 1080 under 50c even at Max OC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> Thank you very much Dark! Everything works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first when I played Deus Ex Human Revolution I had less vcore because is very light on my gpu, now I have always 1,2430. This because there isn't boost now, exactly? So I prefer your bios but with boost enable because I prefer less vcore on light games. Thank you very much in advance and sorry for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it OK for daily use boost disable?


Glad to hear that..

Yes, boost off push the core to full voltage even if the game not that demand.. but that's better as that give yo stable Framrate and no stutter...

keep it like that... that the best trust me


----------



## Cloudstrife

Then it's OK Mr-Dark!







Thank you very much again!


----------



## turkletont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> CTD ? crash or ? anyway the voltage now is 1.28v.. we can push to 1.312v but i'm sure there is no benefit from that.. just more heat.. try -15 mhz from any OC software and report back ?
> 
> Hahah, its worth the time


ya crash to desktop with driver stopped working notification. Is on re-installed drivers with DDU. Will reduce a bit and see what happens.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> Then it's OK Mr-Dark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much again!


You're most welcomed bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkletont*
> 
> ya crash to desktop with driver stopped working notification. Is on re-installed drivers with DDU. Will reduce a bit and see what happens.


Ok, your OC not stable then.. drop it a little more and report back.. btw no need to re-install the driver...


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Your temp good on the FE.. mine was at 82c after 2m in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Hybrid can keep that 1080 under 50c even at Max OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that..


Same profile since 760Ti


----------



## M4rk3b

Mr-Dark, bro again error



tried different nvflash got that error already reboot then try again, same error


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Same profile since 760Ti


Good fan curve but noisy on the Reference fan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> Mr-Dark, bro again error
> 
> 
> 
> tried different nvflash got that error already reboot then try again, same error


Extract one Nvflash in the folder and try again.. more than one is problem..


----------



## M4rk3b

i did it!!

but got artifacts in tomb raider 2013 bench and driver crash in heaven







, maybe mi gpu cant go over 1350.

thank you very much but i think ill stick to stock had lower temps.

or do you have any suggestion?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> i did it!!
> 
> but got artifacts in tomb raider 2013 bench and driver crash in heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maybe mi gpu cant go over 1350.
> 
> thank you very much but i think ill stick to stock had lower temps.
> 
> or do you have any suggestion?


Wow, that very bad chip! how the ASIC ? < 70% ?

your card at 1.255v now... how your temp ?


----------



## M4rk3b

70.8 asics

temp 83

lowered to 1380 got stable but still 83 degrees.

mi highest manual overclock was 1360 core 7200 mem +20mv temps 75 and lower

mi 970 went all the way to 1536 and 7400 without overvolting.

win some loose some :'(


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> 70.8 asics
> 
> temp 83
> 
> lowered to 1380 got stable but still 83 degrees.
> 
> mi highest manual overclock was 1360 core 7200 mem +20mv temps 75 and lower


In that case, flash the stock bios as the custom bios increase the temp and no gain from that... your chip very bad honestly


----------



## M4rk3b

Mr-Dark

thank you very much for your time, work & knowledge.

bad luck i guess.

gains where like 5 fps not worth the temps jeje

maybe when 1080 ti comes out ill get lucky

flashing stock.


----------



## Cloudstrife

WOW! With ASIC 67,5% I get 1506 mhz on core clock for MSI gaming gtx 970. I thought more ASIC better OC.


----------



## M4rk3b

bios cert 2.0 verification error, update aborted

what can i do????


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> WOW! With ASIC 67,5% I get 1506 mhz on core clock for MSI gaming gtx 970. I thought more ASIC better OC.


Its the luck all time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> bios cert 2.0 verification error, update aborted
> 
> what can i do????


Use this

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI


----------



## M4rk3b

ERROR: No NVIDIA display adapters found

cry rollover...

jajaja


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> ERROR: No NVIDIA display adapters found
> 
> cry rollover...
> 
> jajaja


Try this

https://mega.nz/#!3lJQSIZY!DGgdAp6VjMNbrxooyft0X4mQ8EBQXASlDW7JKB8HV3s

or different version

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> WOW! With ASIC 67,5% I get 1506 mhz on core clock for MSI gaming gtx 970. I thought more ASIC better OC.


High ASIC is better for LAB Overclockers


----------



## M4rk3b

Mr-Dark...

same :'(



any suggestion?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> High ASIC is better for LAB Overclockers


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*











970 usually clocks much higher


----------



## M4rk3b

did it with version 5.236


----------



## turkletont

Out of curiosity what is wrong with flashing another bios on to your card? ex flashing evga SC bios on to reference card? I don't get why copying the exact same thing over makes any difference. Just wondering how it works, thx.


----------



## stormbreak

Hi @Mr-Dark can you mod my stock bios?









It's from a Gigabyte GTX 960 4GB XtremeOC.

GM206_GTX960_Gigabyte_XtremeOC.zip 147k .zip file


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bennimaru

Hi Mr-Dark, this is my 980ti G1 Gaming stock bios. Can you give it a boost? Thank you so much









GV-N98TG1GAMING-6GD.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## kdgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This the best i can do for yo
> 
> KDSTRIX----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther from a


I tried this bios and while it works great and is rock solid as is, it sadly won't allow me to go any higher as you suspected. Adding +20mhz to the core gives me some artifacts in Firestrike. Is it possible that my PSU isn't able to supply enough juice for the card? (rather than a voltage lock problem) It's only a 500w bronze (small form factor system) which while I know is tight, hasn't given me any cause to upgrade while running my system non overclocked.


----------



## bigaluksys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that bro.. So 1.6ghz ?


1610/3750 100% stable.
Not sure why power limit is now 102% on MSI AB, but highest power usage I've seen is ~80% while playing Witcher 3. When playing Doom with everything maxed out except for "virtual page texture something" (which makes my fps drop from 80fps to 30), highest power usage was 70%. Just finished Doom btw, it's the most fun I've had with a FPS in years


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> WOW! With ASIC 67,5% I get 1506 mhz on core clock for MSI gaming gtx 970. I thought more ASIC better OC.


That's right about where 67% ASIC should be....


----------



## superkeest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdgamer*
> 
> Originally Posted by Mr-Dark View Post
> 
> This the best i can do for yo
> 
> KDSTRIX----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther from a


Hello, can anyone help me here? I flashed the above bios last night to my 980ti strix and it flashed fine, however it was not stable and would not make it through a pass of heaven. Now I have tried to flash my original bios back, and every time i get the:

BCRT Error Certificate 2.0 verification failed

ERROR: BIOS cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update failed.

Im using the latest version of NVFlash-All-Checks-Bypassed. any help would be appreciated
Thanks.


----------



## kdgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkeest*
> 
> Hello, can anyone help me here? I flashed the above bios last night to my 980ti strix and it flashed fine, however it was not stable and would not make it through a pass of heaven. Now I have tried to flash my original bios back, and every time i get the:
> 
> BCRT Error Certificate 2.0 verification failed
> 
> ERROR: BIOS cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update failed.
> 
> Im using the latest version of NVFlash-All-Checks-Bypassed. any help would be appreciated
> Thanks.


What flash command did you use?

This his how I done it, including going back to the original:

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -6 romname.rom

nvflash --protecton

Make sure you disable the graphics card in device manager before hand though and reboot after the process.


----------



## superkeest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdgamer*
> 
> What flash command did you use?
> 
> This his how I done it, including going back to the original:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -6 romname.rom
> 
> nvflash --protecton
> 
> Make sure you disable the graphics card in device manager before hand though and reboot after the process.


Thanks i will try when i get home.


----------



## GoLDii3

Hi can anyone modify the voltage on my 980 Ti G1? Even if i add +87 it always locks to 1,23V,i'd like it to be modified to 1,25V. Thanks.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## albmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM206----albmm----Dark.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1317mhz & stock memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> Glad to hear that bro.. Enjoy it my pleasure


Thank you very much, friend.

I have a question for you:

Reviews said that this card (GTX 950) doesn't need any voltage increase for overcloking.

Considering I´m not going to speed up the clock speed over those 1317 Mhz, Do you recommend any voltage increase to get better stability?

Thanks again.


----------



## patocr

Hi @Mr-Dark, would you mod my bios?

It's a Evga 960 ssc acx2.0 2gb

Actually i have a stable oc gpu 1500 mhz and 2000mhz memory. im reading 1.212-245 max volt at some situations, temps are fine, im on stock air. I leave it in your hands.

Mainly i want to:

-Is it possible to change p2state values to the most powerfull values?. This is because i maily use octane as gpu render, and i'm not getting my overclock over there, when i monitor the render, it uses "stock" evga speeds.

-150-200 tdp

-disable boost

- anything mr dark says.

GM206.zip 136k .zip file


Thnks in advance


----------



## SPeRii

Question, can i overclock with the custom bios that dark sends ? if yes, it would be great dark if u can send one with this settings max voltage and power limit
also, does the card idle how it should ? does the card stay to 1177 mhz when i dont need all the power like on the default bios ?

980STRIX.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## spaxzera

Hello,

I have a GTX 970 KFA2 HOF.

I want to set these clocks: Core 1470MHZ, Memory: 7700MHZ.
Voltage: The more optimized for overclock.
Fan curve: fan is 10% faster than the temperature (ex: 50°C fan is 60%).

Thank you!









970_hof.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Night-Killer

Hey I would like to have a custom voltage Bios made. I have a 980Ti Classified. I would like the voltages to be at 1.28V







I'd like to do the actual overclocking myself if possible, I find it fun.









STOCKUNLOCKEDGM200.rom.zip 147k .zip file


This Bios is MY stock Bios with the locked voltages unlocked


----------



## emperorNL

Hello Mr-Dark, can u mod my (stock) bios?

The card is a MSI 980 Gaming 4G, asic quality is 72 with Hynix memory.

I found another bios in this thread but when i flashed it i got red squared artifacts at booting and i couldn't re-enable in device manager. I also got some error when flashing but other version of nvflash fixed it, i guess the board is different?

Flashed the stock bios back and all was good. Kinda scary tho...

The card is bf4/arma3/3dmark stable with msi afterburner @ 1554 core and 1992 mem, with 40mv added. For some reason i can't push it any further no matter what vcore i add it will crash.

I got 14.046 3dmarks now. Any chance i can reach 14.500?

GM204.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Lucifer1945

AsusGTX980M4gbStockBios.zip 138k .zip file


Asus GTX 980M 4gb stock bios. 1261mhz max on core. Would like an unlock so I dont hit power limitation and this frequency limitation, thank you. Also would like to do this the safest way. If someone knows, if something goes wrong, id want to be able to see what im doing through the igpu that I know I have, so I can flash it back. Its a asus ROG G750JY series with the i7 4720HQ. Edit: Also, if you could change the temp throttle from 85-86C to 2C higher that would be great. Shouldnt be an issue as its set super conservatively. I have really good cooling so.


----------



## asdkj1740

GM206.zip 149k .zip file

just got a msi gaming gtx950, want it to be unthrottled by power and temp (boost off) at 1500mhz @ 1.25v , vram clock unchanged
thanks mate


----------



## superkeest

Can anyone help me? I cannot get my stock bios reflashed. I flashed a custom bios on my 980ti strix, its not stable, and i want to get my stock bios back on but this happens every time i flash. this is what im running:

cmd (as admin) card disabled
nvflash.exe --protectoff
nvflash.exe -6 rom.rom

Please can anyone help?


----------



## superkeest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkeest*
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me? I cannot get my stock bios reflashed. I flashed a custom bios on my 980ti strix, its not stable, and i want to get my stock bios back on but this happens every time i flash. this is what im running:
> 
> cmd (as admin) card disabled
> nvflash.exe --protectoff
> nvflash.exe -6 rom.rom
> 
> Please can anyone help?


Was able to fix this by completely removing my drivers.


----------



## Abiathar

Hey Mr. Dark.

I've searched the thread looking for a Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming C-6GD BIOS but only find the normal Xtreme. This version has a reference level stock clock instead of factory overclocking. I know the memory will run at 4001 Mhz on both my cards but looking to see what the core can do with a custom BIOS. Here is the .zip with the stock BIOS. Hopefully, you can work your magic on this.

GV-N98XTREMEC-6GD.zip 146k .zip file


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Hurtman

Hey Mr. Dark.
Big problem on Asus ROG 980 Poseidon Platinum.
I can't clean restriction for volts
Any modification leads to the wrong boost


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AsusROG980PoseidonPlatinum.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## stormbreak

Hi @Mr-Dark can you help me mod my stock bios? smile.gif

It's from a Gigabyte GTX 960 4GB XtremeOC edition.

GM206_GTX960_Gigabyte_XtremeOC_stock.zip 147k .zip file


Thank you in advance!


----------



## cyris69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GM200-------cyris69-----------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> cyris69
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & No throttle..
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can it farther from any OC software..


Roger on not using furmark or anything similar. Also wanted to thank you by the way for taking time out of your day doing all this!

The only game I get issue with crashing is BF4 for some reason. If I set -7mhz in afterburner I no longer get this crash, I haven't tried overclocking anymore as I think this is a very fine OC for me unless you think it can be pushed further. oddly enough this instability only happens in BF4, Doom maxed out @1440p 96hz monitor averages 120-140FPS and no stability issues so not sure if it's really an issue or not.


----------



## fbmbirds

GM200.zip 146k .zip file

Mr.Dark, Can you modify this bios so that it has 425W power target AND 1.281v when under load:

- Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
- 350W default power target at 100%
- 425W max power target at 121%
- 1.281v under load


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello people

I'm sorry but I have have new life here.. very very busy...

No idea if i will back again for my Pc.. ☺


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello people
> 
> I'm sorry but I have have new life here.. very very busy...
> 
> No idea if i will back again for my Pc.. ☺


nice,
i have already modded a bios for my 950, works great

those who need their bios to be modded should search the post for previous bios and take it as a reference to mod their own bios


----------



## ShadowC

Hey darkl, can you make this one 1.27v and 1405mhz and mem 3505mhz....

Tnx man....

Evga980Ti.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## cyris69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello people
> 
> I'm sorry but I have have new life here.. very very busy...
> 
> No idea if i will back again for my Pc.. ☺


I'm assuming a kid







if so congrats!

I looked over your mods to my bios to get an understanding of how to properly make changes and did my own fix. Thanks again!


----------



## layne81

Mr. Dark,

I have 2 980 ti kingpin cards running in sli. I have had hell trying to overclock these cards on air.

Would u think a bios flash could help in efforts to overclock?

I may be doing it all wrong with the settings I am using in precision x.

I am in dire need of help.

Thanks in advance for your time,
Layne


----------



## cyris69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *layne81*
> 
> Mr. Dark,
> 
> I have 2 980 ti kingpin cards running in sli. I have had hell trying to overclock these cards on air.
> 
> Would u think a bios flash could help in efforts to overclock?
> 
> I may be doing it all wrong with the settings I am using in precision x.
> 
> I am in dire need of help.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time,
> Layne


If you search here in this thread you will see modded bios for the kinpins already that you can try out.

EDIT: also there are already modded bios in teh kingpin owners thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


----------



## Sergei-Pavlov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello people
> 
> I'm sorry but I have have new life here.. very very busy...
> 
> No idea if i will back again for my Pc.. ☺


You have already gained a honorable place in the Geek Heaven, buddy, even if you never come back.

Enjoy RL and good luck!


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello people
> 
> I'm sorry but I have have new life here.. very very busy...
> 
> No idea if i will back again for my Pc.. ☺


Thanks for participating and sharing your knowledge







Have fun at whatever this new life consists of!


----------



## Unknownm

I'll be happy to try out modding bios for you


----------



## Aphotics

Hi i have a Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX 980ti now this is my second one because the first one i bought i flashed a custom bios on it and it bricked it because when i started my pc up it was a black screen but the one i have now will do 1520mhz core and +510 memory but i want more out of the gpu so is there a GOOD custom bios i can flash to get more voltage and extend the power limit?

68.4% ASIC

The Bios that is in the card now is 84.00.41.00.18

Cheers Neil


----------



## mastablades

Thanks for your time Dark! There are many thankful people including myself.
Having now learnt to mod maxwell bios with Dark's help I might be able to mod a couple every now and then on here for people who cant figure out or are not confident enough to do their own.


----------



## DestroyerSpark

Hi ! i would like to request a bios for the GTX 965M , its from a alienware 15 r2 , I'm too scared to mid it myself , thanks in advance !

GM204.zip 66k .zip file


----------



## MrTony139

Hello, im wondering if someone could edit my msi 970 bios for me. I seem to have an issue with my power limit, i cant achieve the overclock i want with out adding voltage, but this card does not like that. Even if i add +10 after a minute or 2 the voltage will drop down to the stock 1.206. I have done some research and have copied the power table from a custom bios and can achieve a higher overclock as it doesn't drop voltage but the highest i can go is 1.23, if i try 1.25 the voltage drops down to 1.23. My current overclock is +1480 core (+160) and +200 mem. I would like to get over 1500 core which i think it could do with the right voltage. Temps never go over 66 so there's headroom there also. If some one could edit the power table or what ever is needed so i can run the card at 1.25v without it dropping because of the power limit, i would greatly appreciate it! I feel 1.25v is the highest i wana go.

Im uploading the stock bios and the custom bios that gets me 1.23v so you can compare and see how i changed the power table so far.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Modded.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## mastablades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTony139*
> 
> Hello, im wondering if someone could edit my msi 970 bios for me. I seem to have an issue with my power limit, i cant achieve the overclock i want with out adding voltage, but this card does not like that. Even if i add +10 after a minute or 2 the voltage will drop down to the stock 1.206. I have done some research and have copied the power table from a custom bios and can achieve a higher overclock as it doesn't drop voltage but the highest i can go is 1.23, if i try 1.25 the voltage drops down to 1.23. My current overclock is +1480 core (+160) and +200 mem. I would like to get over 1500 core which i think it could do with the right voltage. Temps never go over 66 so there's headroom there also. If some one could edit the power table or what ever is needed so i can run the card at 1.25v without it dropping because of the power limit, i would greatly appreciate it! I feel 1.25v is the highest i wana go.


Modded your bios for 1506Mhz on the boost clock and 3700Mhz on the memory. I also changed the power table so it doesnt power throttle. The card should now boost up to 1506Mhz and stay there at 1.25v. No need for OC software now, just flash and fingers crossed it stays stable at 1506Mhz

MrTony139------Blades.zip 136k .zip file


Blades.zip (136k. zip file)


----------



## hbastos2014

Hey guys, greetings from Rio.

I am desperate the last coupe days.~

I tried to flash 2 GTX 970 itx from ga, one stopped working right after flashing, keeps showing artefacts on Windows 10

The other worked fine until now, which i accidentally flashed a wrong bios from a different bran d while tryig to fix the 1st GTX.

Here is how they are:

1 GTX 970, still showing artefacts.

1 GTX 970, wont boot into windows, just shows me a white screen.

Before saying anything, i already tried flashing the bios several times but there seems to be no result. nvflash shows me a message of BCRT 2.0 ERROR CERT or something like that whenever i try to flash now, using new nvflash version.

Aybody got any ideas? I dont have the original bios anymore, stupid moron i am...

My GTX are GV-N970IX04GD both of them, 1 with elpida and 1 with hynix memory..

Please heeeeeeelppppppp!!!!


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> Modded your bios for 1506Mhz on the boost clock and 3700Mhz on the memory. I also changed the power table so it doesnt power throttle. The card should now boost up to 1506Mhz and stay there at 1.25v. No need for OC software now, just flash and fingers crossed it stays stable at 1506Mhz
> 
> MrTony139------Blades.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Blades.zip (136k. zip file)


SHOULD LOCK THE CLOCK / OFF BOOST


----------



## mastablades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> SHOULD LOCK THE CLOCK / OFF BOOST


why do you think that? I have tried both and I prefer that card to work as intended. my 980 strix boosts to 1506 and maintains maximum boost clock under full load but then downclocks properly when under less damanding loads. If you disable boost then the card will only switch between maximum performance state and idle state (no intermediate clocks)


----------



## mastablades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hbastos2014*
> 
> Hey guys, greetings from Rio.
> 
> I tried to flash 2 GTX 970 itx from ga, one stopped working right after flashing, keeps showing artefacts on Windows 10
> 
> The other worked fine until now, which i accidentally flashed a wrong bios from a different bran d while tryig to fix the 1st GTX.
> 
> Here is how they are:
> 
> 1 GTX 970, still showing artefacts.
> 
> 1 GTX 970, wont boot into windows, just shows me a white screen.
> 
> Before saying anything, i already tried flashing the bios several times but there seems to be no result. nvflash shows me a message of BCRT 2.0 ERROR CERT or something like that whenever i try to flash now, using new nvflash version.


try uninstalling all nvidia drivers then re-flash. I saw a post someone a couple of pages back having issues flashing and uninstalling drivers helped them i think. The artifacting on the first card is probably just because you have overclocked too aggresively. Try flashing a bios with lower clocks on the first card


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> why do you think that? I have tried both and I prefer that card to work as intended. my 980 strix boosts to 1506 and maintains maximum boost clock under full load but then downclocks properly when under less damanding loads. If you disable boost then the card will only switch between maximum performance state and idle state (no intermediate clocks)


still have some itermediate clocks
it makes sure the locked clock is absolutely stable in gaming and benchmarking at the preset voltage.


----------



## mastablades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> still have some itermediate clocks
> it makes sure clock is absolutely stable in gaming and benchmarking at the preset voltage.


if you change the voltage table to deliver an exact voltage at the maximum boost bin then it will be just as stable using boost. i have CLK74 1506MHz @ 1.212v and is extrememly stable.
edit: on my card going to 1519MHz is unstable and artifacts whether or not i am using boost or fixed core clock. So for me personally, I would recommend setting your max stable OC as the max boost clock. That is my experience anyway after having refined my bios over much time of tweaking


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> if you change the voltage table to deliver an exact voltage at the maximum boost bin then it will be just as stable using boost. i have CLK74 1506MHz @ 1.212v and is extrememly stable.
> edit: on my card going to 1519MHz is unstable and artifacts whether or not i am using boost or fixed core clock. So for me personally, I would recommend setting your max stable OC as the max boost clock. That is my experience anyway after having refined my bios over much time of tweaking


yes that should do the trick too


----------



## mastablades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphotics*
> 
> Hi i have a Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX 980ti now this is my second one because the first one i bought i flashed a custom bios on it and it bricked it because when i started my pc up it was a black screen but the one i have now will do 1520mhz core and +510 memory but i want more out of the gpu so is there a GOOD custom bios i can flash to get more voltage and extend the power limit?
> 
> 68.4% ASIC
> 
> The Bios that is in the card now is 84.00.41.00.18
> 
> Cheers Neil


That ASIC isnt greeaaat. if you use gpuz to extract your stock bios and post it on here ill have a crack at trying to get you more MHz


----------



## MrTony139

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> SHOULD LOCK THE CLOCK / OFF BOOST


ok man thanks a lot for this, going to flash it now and try it out. If its not stable il let you know.


----------



## MrTony139

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> Modded your bios for 1506Mhz on the boost clock and 3700Mhz on the memory. I also changed the power table so it doesnt power throttle. The card should now boost up to 1506Mhz and stay there at 1.25v. No need for OC software now, just flash and fingers crossed it stays stable at 1506Mhz
> 
> MrTony139------Blades.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Blades.zip (136k. zip file)


alright man thanks for the help! Flashing now will let you know if its stable or not.


----------



## MrTony139

Ok bios worked like a charm, is 1.25v safe for this card? 4months old temps max out around 67


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTony139*
> 
> Ok bios worked like a charm, is 1.25v safe for this card? 4months old temps max out around 67


Boost Off

Try.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## spaxzera

@mastablades,

I have a GTX 970 KFA2 HOF.

I want to set these clocks: Core 1470MHZ, Memory: 7800MHZ.
Voltage: The more optimized for a stable overclock.
Fan curve: fan is 10% faster than the temperature (ex: 50°C fan is 60%).

Can you help me please?

970_hof.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> @mastablades,
> 
> I have a GTX 970 KFA2 HOF.
> 
> I want to set these clocks: Core 1470MHZ, Memory: 7800MHZ.
> Voltage: The more optimized for a stable overclock.
> Fan curve: fan is 10% faster than the temperature (ex: 50°C fan is 60%).
> 
> Can you help me please?
> 
> 970_hof.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!


try this

970_hof2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## MrTony139

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Boost Off
> 
> Try.zip 136k .zip file


Will give it a go, as before the original bios worked but i started to notice artifacts at 1506, i have edited it myself now got a stable clock of 1481 at 1.237v, does anyone know how to use the fan control, so i could have a perfect bios for the card with no need for oc software? I dont understand the values. to keep my overclock cool the fan runs around 65-70% in msi afterburner, how do i translate that to the fan settings in the bios editor?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTony139*
> 
> Will give it a go, as before the original bios worked but i started to notice artifacts at 1506, i have edited it myself now got a stable clock of 1481 at 1.237v, does anyone know how to use the fan control, so i could have a perfect bios for the card with no need for oc software? I dont understand the values. to keep my overclock cool the fan runs around 65-70% in msi afterburner, how do i translate that to the fan settings in the bios editor?


Gimmie factory bios gotta look at your max RPM


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> try this
> 
> 970_hof2.zip 136k .zip file


Will try it at home!

I forgot to mention that i wanted to disable the boost too.. Can you do this for me? Thanks! D


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Will try it at home!
> 
> I forgot to mention that i wanted to disable the boost too.. Can you do this for me? Thanks! D


Boost Off in that.


----------



## spaxzera

Thank you KillerBee,

Will try this at home and give a feedback to you.

Did you increase voltage too?


----------



## MrTony139

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Boost Off in that.


Hey killer could you help me with a fan profile for my 970? I would like the card to run 40% lowest, 65% for 65 degrees and 75 for 75 degrees.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Thank you KillerBee,
> 
> Will try this at home and give a feedback to you.
> 
> Did you increase voltage too?


Leave it stock for now, just increased Power for stability







1.12V is fine all the way to 1506MHz in most cases.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTony139*
> 
> Hey killer could you help me with a fan profile for my 970? I would like the card to run 40% lowest, 65% for 65 degrees and 75 for 75 degrees.


i need Factory bios for your card to see the max RPM for those fans


----------



## MrTony139

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## MrTony139

actually if you can do it, 35 lowest , 60% for 65 degrees 75% 80 degrees


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Boost Off in that.


Got this error while updating









http://puu.sh/qqJ84/c7e2ce0b34.png


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTony139*
> 
> actually if you can do it, 35 lowest , 60% for 65 degrees 75% 80 degrees


Try this

MrTony.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Got this error while updating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://puu.sh/qqJ84/c7e2ce0b34.png


Windows 10?


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Windows 10?


Yes, with latest updates


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Yes, with latest updates


Extract this and put it on C:/ and try to run Command Prompt not as Admin

nvflash.zip 1171k .zip file


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Extract this and put it on C:/ and try to run Command Prompt not as Admin
> 
> nvflash.zip 1171k .zip file


Got the same error with your nvflash:

http://puu.sh/qqK3u/f29e7ca785.png


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Got the same error with your nvflash:
> 
> http://puu.sh/qqK3u/f29e7ca785.png


This is what it should look like 
You flashed VGA BIOS before?


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> This is what it should look like
> You flashed VGA BIOS before?


This is my first VGA flash, but it seems easy,

I just used 2 times the command "nvflash 970_hof.rom" to take a screenshot to show that for you


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> This is my first VGA flash, but it seems easy,
> 
> I just used 2 times the command "nvflash 970_hof.rom" to take a screenshot to show that for you


Can you take a screenshot of first and second screen of cmd? Also the bois i sent you in the last file wan't called "970_hof" it's 970HOF


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Can you take a screenshot of first and second screen of cmd? Also the bois i sent you in the last file wan't called "970_hof" it's 970HOF


Tried with bot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Can you take a screenshot of first and second screen of cmd? Also the bois i sent you in the last file wan't called "970_hof" it's 970HOF


Yes, the first was 970_hof.rom
second 970HOF.rom

tried with both of them, and got errors with both.

It just opens 2 cmd when i dont run as administrator.

When i run as administrador it open just 1 window, will take an screenshot and send to you.


----------



## spaxzera

http://puu.sh/qqKOt/a31b4252a6.png

There is the screenshot


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Tried with bot
> Yes, the first was 970_hof.rom
> second 970HOF.rom
> 
> tried with both of them, and got errors with both.
> 
> It just opens 2 cmd when i dont run as administrator.
> 
> When i run as administrador it open just 1 window, will take an screenshot and send to you.


Yes run it NOT as Admin , folow the screenshot and press "Y" in the second Window that pops up


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yes run it NOT as Admin , folow the screenshot and press "Y" in the second Window that pops up


Yes, that was what I did, did not run as administrator and i pressed Y on the second screen, then i got the error


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Yes, that was what I did, did not run as administrator and i pressed Y on the second screen, then i got the error


Ok , delete nvflash from C:/ , extract and try this

nvflash.zip 1322k .zip file

Make sure to disable GTX 970 in Device Manager first
EDIT: Where did you get BIOS you sent me?


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Ok , delete nvflash from C:/ , extract and try this
> 
> nvflash.zip 1322k .zip file
> 
> Make sure to disable GTX 970 in Device Manager first
> EDIT: Where did you get BIOS you sent me?


I extracted from my card with GPU Z


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> I extracted from my card with GPU Z


Doesn't look like it


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> I extracted from my card with GPU Z


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Doesn't look like it


Flashed successful but core clock is too low

http://puu.sh/qqLAW/854f1b9fb1.jpg


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Flashed succesfull but core clock is too low
> 
> http://puu.sh/qqLAW/854f1b9fb1.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Doesn't look like it


This bios that i'm sending now i extracted with gpu Z before flashing the one you sent to me.

stock_hof_970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> This bios that i'm sending now i extracted with gpu Z before flashing the one you sent to me.
> 
> stock_hof_970.zip 136k .zip file


Try again with this and maybe different benchmark?

970HOF.zip 136k .zip file

How is this happening?

Revert everything in your OC Software and turn it OFF completely then run that Benchmark, i think you have to many things runing at the same time








If everything set in BIOS ther is no NEED for OC Software , you can uninstal it now


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Try again with this and maybe different benchmark?
> 
> 970HOF.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> How is this happening?
> 
> Revert everything in your OC Software and turn it OFF completely then run that Benchmark, i think you have to many things runing at the same time


that is a knwon heaven benchmark issue, i turned OC off at afterburner, will try this new BIOS!


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Try again with this and maybe different benchmark?
> 
> 970HOF.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> How is this happening?
> 
> Revert everything in your OC Software and turn it OFF completely then run that Benchmark, i think you have to many things runing at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything set in BIOS ther is no NEED for OC Software , you can uninstal it now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> that is a knwon heaven benchmark issue, i turned OC off at afterburner, will try this new BIOS!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Try again with this and maybe different benchmark?
> 
> 970HOF.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> How is this happening?
> 
> Revert everything in your OC Software and turn it OFF completely then run that Benchmark, i think you have to many things runing at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything set in BIOS ther is no NEED for OC Software , you can uninstal it now


Tried the new bios that u sent, the clocks were lower.
Tried to return to my stock bios, but the nvflash that u sent wouldnt flash the stock bios so i downloaded the latest version of nvflash and returned to stock.. dont know why but the only nvflash that flashes the bios that you edited is the one that you sent to me and the one that you sent to me wouldnt flash my stock bios lol


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Tried the new bios that u sent, the clocks were lower.
> Tried to return to my stock bios, but the nvflash that u sent wouldnt flash the stock bios so i downloaded the latest version of nvflash and returned to stock.. dont know why but the only nvflash that flashes the bios that you edited is the one that you sent to me and the one that you sent to me wouldnt flash my stock bios lol


Can you try this , has BIOS inside

nvflash.zip 1153k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Ok guys.. + 100 Pm...









I will buy new laptop tomorrow.. so all request should be done tomorrow









let's keep this alive


----------



## spaxzera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ok guys.. + 100 Pm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will buy new laptop tomorrow.. so all request should be done tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's keep this alive


Thank you! Please see my GTX 970 HOF request, which is a few pages back here


----------



## DestroyerSpark

Thank you !! Can you look at my GTX

GM204.zip 66k .zip file
965m request , much appreciated !!!


----------



## dejau

Hello, I would be very thankfull if you modded my 980 Ti Matrix bios (my stable memory clock is @8000 Mhz).

980timatrix.zip 147k .zip file


And (only) If its not too much trouble - I looked at other modded 980 Ti Matrix bios'es in this thread but in voltage table tab in maxvell BIOS editor and the first few lines were very different (as in - new lines; I attach comparison pictures). Why is it like that?


----------



## emperorNL

NVM the gpu is dead


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejau*
> 
> Hello, I would be very thankfull if you modded my 980 Ti Matrix bios (my stable memory clock is @8000 Mhz).
> 
> 980timatrix.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> And (only) If its not too much trouble - I looked at other modded 980 Ti Matrix bios'es in this thread but in voltage table tab in maxvell BIOS editor and the first few lines were very different (as in - new lines; I attach comparison pictures). Why is it like that?


some voltage sliders are missing in the left pic, for the right pic, it is already unlocked all voltage silders


----------



## needyourhelp

PROBLEM SUCCESFULLY SOLVED


----------



## outofmyheadyo

EVGAGTX970.zip 137k .zip file


Could you please add some TDP limit and higher voltage to this bios ? No need to disable the boosts and other things, thankyou!


----------



## Duvel

Hello can you take a look at my bios i got a stable overclock 130 on the core and 200 on the memory. can you disable boost and rais the powerlimit sorry for my bad english thanks in advance

https://www.dropbox.com/s/imdjxa46oq3oesa/GM200.zip?dl=0


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ok guys.. + 100 Pm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will buy new laptop tomorrow.. so all request should be done tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's keep this alive


]
lol...+ 1000000reps for this. Respect!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormbreak*
> 
> Hi @Mr-Dark can you mod my stock bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from a Gigabyte GTX 960 4GB XtremeOC.
> 
> GM206_GTX960_Gigabyte_XtremeOC.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hey there... here yo go

GTX960--stormbreak----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennimaru*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark, this is my 980ti G1 Gaming stock bios. Can you give it a boost? Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GV-N98TG1GAMING-6GD.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there.. give this a try

GV-N98TG1------Bennimaru---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Bennimaru---Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdgamer*
> 
> I tried this bios and while it works great and is rock solid as is, it sadly won't allow me to go any higher as you suspected. Adding +20mhz to the core gives me some artifacts in Firestrike. Is it possible that my PSU isn't able to supply enough juice for the card? (rather than a voltage lock problem) It's only a 500w bronze (small form factor system) which while I know is tight, hasn't given me any cause to upgrade while running my system non overclocked.


I think its the card.. its the silicon all the time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> 1610/3750 100% stable.
> Not sure why power limit is now 102% on MSI AB, but highest power usage I've seen is ~80% while playing Witcher 3. When playing Doom with everything maxed out except for "virtual page texture something" (which makes my fps drop from 80fps to 30), highest power usage was 70%. Just finished Doom btw, it's the most fun I've had with a FPS in years


Wow.. very nice card man! Enjoy it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkeest*
> 
> Hello, can anyone help me here? I flashed the above bios last night to my 980ti strix and it flashed fine, however it was not stable and would not make it through a pass of heaven. Now I have tried to flash my original bios back, and every time i get the:
> 
> BCRT Error Certificate 2.0 verification failed
> 
> ERROR: BIOS cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update failed.
> 
> Im using the latest version of NVFlash-All-Checks-Bypassed. any help would be appreciated
> Thanks.


Hello

use this Nvflash to flash the stock bios back..

https://mega.co.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI

Upload the stock here so i can help.. btw how much the ASIC quality there ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Hi can anyone modify the voltage on my 980 Ti G1? Even if i add +87 it always locks to 1,23V,i'd like it to be modified to 1,25V. Thanks.
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM200----GoLDii3----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albmm*
> 
> Thank you very much, friend.
> 
> I have a question for you:
> 
> Reviews said that this card (GTX 950) doesn't need any voltage increase for overcloking.
> 
> Considering I´m not going to speed up the clock speed over those 1317 Mhz, Do you recommend any voltage increase to get better stability?
> 
> Thanks again.


Review's is B&^*%... don't listen









for sure higher voltage = higher OC...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patocr*
> 
> Hi @Mr-Dark, would you mod my bios?
> 
> It's a Evga 960 ssc acx2.0 2gb
> 
> Actually i have a stable oc gpu 1500 mhz and 2000mhz memory. im reading 1.212-245 max volt at some situations, temps are fine, im on stock air. I leave it in your hands.
> 
> Mainly i want to:
> 
> -Is it possible to change p2state values to the most powerfull values?. This is because i maily use octane as gpu render, and i'm not getting my overclock over there, when i monitor the render, it uses "stock" evga speeds.
> 
> -150-200 tdp
> 
> -disable boost
> 
> - anything mr dark says.
> 
> GM206.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thnks in advance


Hey bro

this should be lovely

GM206----patocr-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & P2 state adjusted








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> Question, can i overclock with the custom bios that dark sends ? if yes, it would be great dark if u can send one with this settings max voltage and power limit
> also, does the card idle how it should ? does the card stay to 1177 mhz when i dont need all the power like on the default bios ?
> 
> 980STRIX.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

Yes. yo can push the clock as yo want from any oc software.. but your card is voltage locked at 1.212v... is 1.212v fine or ?

at which clock/voltage your card now ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a GTX 970 KFA2 HOF.
> 
> I want to set these clocks: Core 1470MHZ, Memory: 7700MHZ.
> Voltage: The more optimized for overclock.
> Fan curve: fan is 10% faster than the temperature (ex: 50°C fan is 60%).
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970_hof.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

970_hof-----spaxzera----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


spaxzera----Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 7.7ghz memory & 1.212v ( Max limit ) & higher TDP limit & boost off & your fan curve..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night-Killer*
> 
> Hey I would like to have a custom voltage Bios made. I have a 980Ti Classified. I would like the voltages to be at 1.28V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to do the actual overclocking myself if possible, I find it fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOCKUNLOCKEDGM200.rom.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> This Bios is MY stock Bios with the locked voltages unlocked


Hello

The classfied allow 1.212v max from the bios.. to push the voltage farther yo need the classfied voltage toll..

is 1.212v @1405mhz good to start from ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emperorNL*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark, can u mod my (stock) bios?
> 
> The card is a MSI 980 Gaming 4G, asic quality is 72 with Hynix memory.
> 
> I found another bios in this thread but when i flashed it i got red squared artifacts at booting and i couldn't re-enable in device manager. I also got some error when flashing but other version of nvflash fixed it, i guess the board is different?
> 
> Flashed the stock bios back and all was good. Kinda scary tho...
> 
> The card is bf4/arma3/3dmark stable with msi afterburner @ 1554 core and 1992 mem, with 40mv added. For some reason i can't push it any further no matter what vcore i add it will crash.
> 
> I got 14.046 3dmarks now. Any chance i can reach 14.500?
> 
> GM204.zip 147k .zip file


Hey there

maybe different board.. try this one

GM204----emperorNL----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1544mhz & 3900mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and use any OC software to push the clock farther..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> AsusGTX980M4gbStockBios.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Asus GTX 980M 4gb stock bios. 1261mhz max on core. Would like an unlock so I dont hit power limitation and this frequency limitation, thank you. Also would like to do this the safest way. If someone knows, if something goes wrong, id want to be able to see what im doing through the igpu that I know I have, so I can flash it back. Its a asus ROG G750JY series with the i7 4720HQ. Edit: Also, if you could change the temp throttle from 85-86C to 2C higher that would be great. Shouldnt be an issue as its set super conservatively. I have really good cooling so.


Hello

I need screen shot from Gpu-z - Sensor tab while the card under load so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> GM206.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> just got a msi gaming gtx950, want it to be unthrottled by power and temp (boost off) at 1500mhz @ 1.25v , vram clock unchanged
> thanks mate


Here yo go

GM206----asdkj1740----Dark.zip 149k .zip file


100% match what yo ask for..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkeest*
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me? I cannot get my stock bios reflashed. I flashed a custom bios on my 980ti strix, its not stable, and i want to get my stock bios back on but this happens every time i flash. this is what im running:
> 
> cmd (as admin) card disabled
> nvflash.exe --protectoff
> nvflash.exe -6 rom.rom
> 
> Please can anyone help?


Try this

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiathar*
> 
> Hey Mr. Dark.
> 
> I've searched the thread looking for a Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming C-6GD BIOS but only find the normal Xtreme. This version has a reference level stock clock instead of factory overclocking. I know the memory will run at 4001 Mhz on both my cards but looking to see what the core can do with a custom BIOS. Here is the .zip with the stock BIOS. Hopefully, you can work your magic on this.
> 
> GV-N98XTREMEC-6GD.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


Hey there

here yo go

GV-N98XTREME-----Abiathar-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Abiathar

Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

use any OC software to push the core farther








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hurtman*
> 
> Hey Mr. Dark.
> Big problem on Asus ROG 980 Poseidon Platinum.
> I can't clean restriction for volts
> Any modification leads to the wrong boost
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsusROG980PoseidonPlatinum.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

that card is voltage locked at 1.212v.. no way to pass that from the bios..

if yo want i can make an 1405mhz @1.212v bios and yo can push farther from any OC software.. is that good ?

let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Roger on not using furmark or anything similar. Also wanted to thank you by the way for taking time out of your day doing all this!
> 
> The only game I get issue with crashing is BF4 for some reason. If I set -7mhz in afterburner I no longer get this crash, I haven't tried overclocking anymore as I think this is a very fine OC for me unless you think it can be pushed further. oddly enough this instability only happens in BF4, Doom maxed out @1440p 96hz monitor averages 120-140FPS and no stability issues so not sure if it's really an issue or not.


If Bf4 crash then yo should drop it a little.. try 1493mhz ? ( -13mhz ) ..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmbirds*
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> Mr.Dark, Can you modify this bios so that it has 425W power target AND 1.281v when under load:
> 
> - Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
> - 350W default power target at 100%
> - 425W max power target at 121%
> - 1.281v under load


Sure, here yo go

GM200----fbmbirds----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.281v voltage & 350W @100% and 425W @121% & boost off..

The rest on the 2nd post


----------



## KillerBee33

Dark.....You back buddy


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> nice,
> i have already modded a bios for my 950, works great
> 
> those who need their bios to be modded should search the post for previous bios and take it as a reference to mod their own bios


Let me know if yo need something








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowC*
> 
> Hey darkl, can you make this one 1.27v and 1405mhz and mem 3505mhz....
> 
> Tnx man....
> 
> Evga980Ti.zip 147k .zip file


Hello

here yo go

Evga980Ti---ShadowC----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


As per your request 100%








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> I'm assuming a kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so congrats!
> 
> I looked over your mods to my bios to get an understanding of how to properly make changes and did my own fix. Thanks again!


The mother of that kid















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *layne81*
> 
> Mr. Dark,
> 
> I have 2 980 ti kingpin cards running in sli. I have had hell trying to overclock these cards on air.
> 
> Would u think a bios flash could help in efforts to overclock?
> 
> I may be doing it all wrong with the settings I am using in precision x.
> 
> I am in dire need of help.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time,
> Layne


Hello

Sure, custom bios can help yo.. but make sure the temp stay under 80c... drop the stock bios here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Thanks for participating and sharing your knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun at whatever this new life consists of!


I'm back again dude, + 100 pm in 1 week.. very good people here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphotics*
> 
> Hi i have a Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX 980ti now this is my second one because the first one i bought i flashed a custom bios on it and it bricked it because when i started my pc up it was a black screen but the one i have now will do 1520mhz core and +510 memory but i want more out of the gpu so is there a GOOD custom bios i can flash to get more voltage and extend the power limit?
> 
> 68.4% ASIC
> 
> The Bios that is in the card now is 84.00.41.00.18
> 
> Cheers Neil


Hello

drop the stock bios here so i can help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> Thanks for your time Dark! There are many thankful people including myself.
> Having now learnt to mod maxwell bios with Dark's help I might be able to mod a couple every now and then on here for people who cant figure out or are not confident enough to do their own.


Glad to hear that bro! i'm here again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DestroyerSpark*
> 
> Hi ! i would like to request a bios for the GTX 965M , its from a alienware 15 r2 , I'm too scared to mid it myself , thanks in advance !
> 
> GM204.zip 66k .zip file


Hello

I need screenshot from Gpu-z - Sensor tab while the card under load so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> Modded your bios for 1506Mhz on the boost clock and 3700Mhz on the memory. I also changed the power table so it doesnt power throttle. The card should now boost up to 1506Mhz and stay there at 1.25v. No need for OC software now, just flash and fingers crossed it stays stable at 1506Mhz
> 
> MrTony139------Blades.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Blades.zip (136k. zip file)


That should work. but changing all to Entry 0 is better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hbastos2014*
> 
> Hey guys, greetings from Rio.
> 
> I am desperate the last coupe days.~
> 
> I tried to flash 2 GTX 970 itx from ga, one stopped working right after flashing, keeps showing artefacts on Windows 10
> 
> The other worked fine until now, which i accidentally flashed a wrong bios from a different bran d while tryig to fix the 1st GTX.
> 
> Here is how they are:
> 
> 1 GTX 970, still showing artefacts.
> 
> 1 GTX 970, wont boot into windows, just shows me a white screen.
> 
> Before saying anything, i already tried flashing the bios several times but there seems to be no result. nvflash shows me a message of BCRT 2.0 ERROR CERT or something like that whenever i try to flash now, using new nvflash version.
> 
> Aybody got any ideas? I dont have the original bios anymore, stupid moron i am...
> 
> My GTX are GV-N970IX04GD both of them, 1 with elpida and 1 with hynix memory..
> 
> Please heeeeeeelppppppp!!!!


Hello

if yo have the stock bios, just use this Nvflash to flash back..

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> try this
> 
> 970_hof2.zip 136k .zip file


for voltage locked card its better to lock all CLK at 1.212v









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DestroyerSpark*
> 
> Thank you !! Can you look at my GTX
> 
> GM204.zip 66k .zip file
> 965m request , much appreciated !!!


For mobile gpu. I need screenshot from gpu-z Sensor tab while the card under load









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaxzera*
> 
> Thank you! Please see my GTX 970 HOF request, which is a few pages back here


Done bro.. check previous post








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejau*
> 
> Hello, I would be very thankfull if you modded my 980 Ti Matrix bios (my stable memory clock is @8000 Mhz).
> 
> 980timatrix.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> And (only) If its not too much trouble - I looked at other modded 980 Ti Matrix bios'es in this thread but in voltage table tab in maxvell BIOS editor and the first few lines were very different (as in - new lines; I attach comparison pictures). Why is it like that?


Hello there

give this a try

980timatrix----dejau----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

use any OC software to push the core farther and pls let me know how the voltage under load.. btw for your question its the hidden voltage slider








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> some voltage sliders are missing in the left pic, for the right pic, it is already unlocked all voltage silders


+1 rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emperorNL*
> 
> NVM the gpu is dead


What ? why ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> EVGAGTX970.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could you please add some TDP limit and higher voltage to this bios ? No need to disable the boosts and other things, thankyou!


Hello

The only way to add more voltage is boost off.. so let me know if that Okay








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvel*
> 
> Hello can you take a look at my bios i got a stable overclock 130 on the core and 200 on the memory. can you disable boost and rais the powerlimit sorry for my bad english thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/imdjxa46oq3oesa/GM200.zip?dl=0


Hello

I need screenshot from gpu-z - Sensor tab while the card under load as you say +130mhz as offset









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ]
> lol...+ 1000000reps for this. Respect!


Thanks bro, very good people here so no way to leave


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dark.....You back buddy


Yes bro, I'm here again









Can't wait the new build and the Pascal Tweaker









New build in progress


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes bro, I'm here again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait the new build and the Pascal Tweaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New build in progress


Surprise


----------



## Duvel

Mr-Dark thats oke http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/16/08/07/tx2.png


----------



## KillerBee33

You finally got the 440 huh







White is a good choice , my Velvet black requires more work and caution when making changes








Scratched it in few very visible places


----------



## Abiathar

Thanks Mr. Dark.

Your new build will be in the same case I am using. Thinking about giving it to my wife and doing my build in a Fractal Define S.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Surprise


Wow,! Titan XP... I'm waiting the 1080/XP in our market.. its very slow here









it look Sexy man! Enjoy that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvel*
> 
> Mr-Dark thats oke http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/16/08/07/tx2.png


From Sensor tab bro while the card under load









I need the the core clock under load not the base clock + offset








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> You finally got the 440 huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White is a good choice , my Velvet black requires more work and caution when making changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratched it in few very visible places


New GF and pc never work together.. she barely allow me to buy this build









also my Sig build gone away from my house








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiathar*
> 
> Thanks Mr. Dark.
> 
> Your new build will be in the same case I am using. Thinking about giving it to my wife and doing my build in a Fractal Define S.


You're most welcomed bro









the H440 is fantastic build.. its all how it look


----------



## KillerBee33

@Mr_Dark
When you at a point of your relationship where you both comfortable Farting infront of each other , that's when you easily move your stuff back in








There's a shortcut to that point "Marriage"


----------



## Duvel

MR- Dark sorry here you go http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/16/08/07/ucr.png is see this one is not at 100% load this one is http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/16/08/07/64q.png


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @Mr_Dark
> When you at a point of your relationship where you both comfortable Farting infront of each other , that's when you easily move your stuff back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a shortcut to that point "Marriage"


I doubt that will work with my girl..lol she is angry all time









Marriage and my weekend club time is no go...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvel*
> 
> MR- Dark sorry here you go http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/16/08/07/ucr.png is ee this one is not at 100% load this one is http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/16/08/07/64q.png


Here yo go

GM200----Duvel---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3700mhz memory (1850mhz ( & 1.22v & higher TDP limit & boost off..


----------



## Duvel

MR-Dark wil test it and let you know can't thank you enough man


----------



## Duvel

MR-Dark wil test it and let you know can't thank you enough man


----------



## Duvel

MR-Dark wil test it and let you know can't thank you enough man


----------



## Duvel

MR-Dark wil test it and let you know can't thank you enough man


----------



## dejau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 980timatrix----dejau----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> use any OC software to push the core farther and pls let me know how the voltage under load.. btw for your question its the hidden voltage slider


Thank you and I think that my 980 Ti matrix is voltage locked (one of the most expensive 980 Ti hehe, the irony, my 980 strix (not TI) was the same). Why I think so? It's because of the temperature - it is the same @ default voltage @ same RPM (image doesnt show it but it maxes at 72 C).


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> New GF and pc never work together.. she barely allow me to buy this build


When it comes to my hobbies (which both are expensive), my wife does NOT need to know the cost lol. Thanks again for all the work you do for us man!


----------



## needyourhelp

@MrDark: Altough I didnt need your help until now,I also wanted to say THANKS for your help in this whole thread.!


----------



## thedudejdog

Hello MrDark, can you do anything for my 980ti classified on air with asic 70.9%

Thank you in advance

GM200stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Duvel

Hello MR-Dark its not stable. i think it needs more voltage. before i flashed my bios with the changes you made i raised the voltage from 1250.0mV to 1350.0mV and the power limit with 250 watt and saw a max vddc 1.3000v in gpu-z dont know if this is correctly displayed but it was the first time and it was stil not stable at 1500.0 Mhz and now its same with the bios you gave me its not crasing but see some screen tearing and some artifacts the card hits 50.0c and haves now a max vddc 1.2240V and the core voltage slider in msi afterburner or nvidia inspector dont work anymore it keeps on jumping back its feels i can get so mutch more out of it but just need a little bit more voltage can you take a nother look for me again sorry for my english


----------



## DestroyerSpark

Sorry for the late response !, but here is a screenshot and sensor log

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 31k .txt file


GM204.zip 66k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

small build for Bf4... still the main build in progress











I will finish all request's today


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> small build for Bf4... still the main build in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will finish all request's today


How did you manage to get off that Leash ?


----------



## Duvel

my first opload of my build ever


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvel*
> 
> my first opload of my build ever


This is quite Enthusiastic







What made you stick those reservoirs outside though?


----------



## Duvel

Thanks







i have tryed some options i first had something like this 
but had to change the liquid so changed the color and setup like gpu first it works the best for me gpu max 50c and cpu max 70 with a nice overclock







and there isnt mutch room for two reservoirs and i just wanned the best flow i can get so this is how it turned out


----------



## KillerBee33

This is quite Enthusiastic







What made you stick those reservoirs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvel*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have tryed some options i first had something like this
> but had to change the liquid so changed the color and setup like gpu first it works the best for me gpu max 50c and cpu max 70 with a nice overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there isnt mutch room for two reservoirs and i just wanned the best flow i can get so this is how it turned out


It works for you , that's all that matters


----------



## steveTA1983

Jesus look at those clean setups!!! If I were to post a pic of the inside of my gaming desktop you all would vomit and wonder why anyone would have $2500 worth of components looking like such crap lol


----------



## bosna1970

Hello Mr-Dark,
this is custom bios for Evga 980Ti Hybrid. Work perfect. Voltage is 1.250v, and temperatures is 45C. Can you modified this bios on 1.281V , but not to be fixed voltage. I mean, to raise voltage with MSI AF ( on 1.281V ).....( Don't speak english very vell, hope to understand, what I want ) ....Thanks a lot.

https://www.sendspace.com/file/nkp9pj


----------



## bosna1970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bosna1970*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> this is custom bios for Evga 980Ti Hybrid. Work perfect. Voltage is 1.250v, and temperatures is 45C. Can you modified this bios on 1.281V , but not to be fixed voltage. I mean, raise voltage with MSI AF ( on 1.281V ).....( Don't speak english very vell, hope to understand, what I want ) ....Thanks a lot.
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/nkp9pj


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejau*
> 
> Thank you and I think that my 980 Ti matrix is voltage locked (one of the most expensive 980 Ti hehe, the irony, my 980 strix (not TI) was the same). Why I think so? It's because of the temperature - it is the same @ default voltage @ same RPM (image doesnt show it but it maxes at 72 C).


Asus logic bro







for Maxwell Asus was the worst at all..

950 & 960 & 970 & 980 from Asus is all voltage locked a 1.212v.. while the Ti some of them unlocked but the crappy Strix cooler is %^&%$









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> When it comes to my hobbies (which both are expensive), my wife does NOT need to know the cost lol. Thanks again for all the work you do for us man!


Heheh, good thing but sometime yo can't hide that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needyourhelp*
> 
> @MrDark: Altough I didnt need your help until now,I also wanted to say THANKS for your help in this whole thread.!


You're most welcomed bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedudejdog*
> 
> Hello MrDark, can you do anything for my 980ti classified on air with asic 70.9%
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> GM200stock.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

give this a try

GM200stock-----thedudejdog.zip 152k .zip file


thedudejdog.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhzz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvel*
> 
> Hello MR-Dark its not stable. i think it needs more voltage. before i flashed my bios with the changes you made i raised the voltage from 1250.0mV to 1350.0mV and the power limit with 250 watt and saw a max vddc 1.3000v in gpu-z dont know if this is correctly displayed but it was the first time and it was stil not stable at 1500.0 Mhz and now its same with the bios you gave me its not crasing but see some screen tearing and some artifacts the card hits 50.0c and haves now a max vddc 1.2240V and the core voltage slider in msi afterburner or nvidia inspector dont work anymore it keeps on jumping back its feels i can get so mutch more out of it but just need a little bit more voltage can you take a nother look for me again sorry for my english


Hello

Give this a try

GM200----Duvel---Dark--1.255v.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DestroyerSpark*
> 
> Sorry for the late response !, but here is a screenshot and sensor log
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 31k .txt file
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 66k .zip file


Here yo go

GM204-----DestroyerSpark.zip 66k .zip file


DestroyerSpark.zip (66k. zip file)

Core clock 1202mhz & 1.050v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> How did you manage to get off that Leash ?


Heheh, I pay for that from my Visa







No control on that..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvel*
> 
> my first opload of my build ever


Man. Very nice Setup!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bosna1970*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> this is custom bios for Evga 980Ti Hybrid. Work perfect. Voltage is 1.250v, and temperatures is 45C. Can you modified this bios on 1.281V , but not to be fixed voltage. I mean, to raise voltage with MSI AF ( on 1.281V ).....( Don't speak english very vell, hope to understand, what I want ) ....Thanks a lot.
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/nkp9pj


Hello

No way to do that.. if i leave the voltage open the core clock will throttle and no stability..


----------



## DestroyerSpark

Thanks A lot !!


----------



## bosna1970

@Mr-Dark,
okey, this is my original Evga 980Ti Hybrid bios, Can you modified this bios on 1.281V, no throttle, raise TDP itd...( fan settings is okey ).....Thanks.

https://www.sendspace.com/file/vjcxtu


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bosna1970*
> 
> @Mr-Dark,
> okey, this is my original Evga 980Ti Hybrid bios, Can you modified this bios on 1.281V, no throttle, raise TDP itd...( fan settings is okey ).....Thanks.
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/vjcxtu


Here yo go

GM200-----bosna1970.zip 146k .zip file


bosna1970.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.281v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## bosna1970

Thanks, many regards from Serbia


----------



## Duvel

To Mr Dark Thanks will do


----------



## patocr

Thank you so much @Mr-Dark !

In the meanwihle i've been testing with some modding in the tweaker with good benefits, will try and sneak at your mod!

Thanks again!


----------



## Duvel

Mr-Dark

its stable as a rock. got 69 Fps in elite dangrous everything on max resolution 3840x2160 max 51c will do some more testing. the only thing is i still cant change the voltage slider in afterburner but im verry happy with this already just wanna know how far i can go your a genius man mutch thanks:thumb:


----------



## insidedude

Hi Mr-Dark

I would appreciate if you could mod my ref. bios. Currently my Gainward GTX 970 boosts to 1427 mhz. Mem is 3850. I overclocked with afterburner.
When i set vcore on max, the vcore dont stay on 1.250 to keep the boost. It rarely give 1.250. When i overlock the core higher than 1450 the drivers resets. (ingame - i tested in gta 5)
Heaven works on that boost tho. I dont think its cause of my temps.. cause i have a Accelero Xtreme. the gpu stays allways under 55° even after hours of playing.
would be awesom if we can work something out. Cheers!

GM204ref..rom.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## vilius572

Hi Mr-Dark! The bios you made is really good except yesterday when I played gta v for 5 hours straigth, I noticed some red artifacts coming up on my screen. So I think I need a bit higher voltage. Could you raise it a little? Thank you in advance!









MR-Darkbios.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvel*
> 
> Mr-Dark
> 
> its stable as a rock. got 69 Fps in elite dangrous everything on max resolution 3840x2160 max 51c will do some more testing. the only thing is i still cant change the voltage slider in afterburner but im verry happy with this already just wanna know how far i can go your a genius man mutch thanks:thumb:


Glad to heart hat bro, Enjoy









GM204ref----insidedude.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3850mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark! The bios you made is really good except yesterday when I played gta v for 5 hours straigth, I noticed some red artifacts coming up on my screen. So I think I need a bit higher voltage. Could you raise it a little? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR-Darkbios.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

here yo go

vilius572----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Votlage from 1.218v to 1.225v


----------



## Nicolaj

Would it be possible to only increase the power limit to 125% ?
I don't really need more than that. I'd really appreciate the help.
Bios:

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicolaj*
> 
> Would it be possible to only increase the power limit to 125% ?
> I don't really need more than that. I'd really appreciate the help.
> Bios:
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


125% could mean 125 watts, depending on what the setting at 100% is.


----------



## Nicolaj

I'm not trying to come off as a smartass here. But that info would be available if you opened the bios file, right?. I just don't know which section is what in the "power table" as there's so many and there's no info telling which part belongs to what.

Edit: Did i do this correctly?
For the msi 970 gaming 4g.

Table 1: TDP
Table 3: PCIe
Table 4: 6 pin power
Table 5: 8 pin power
Table 6: Power limit.

Leaving TDP at 250w.
Increasing power limit max from 220w to 250w.
Then increase the max of the 3 power sources to match the new max power limit of 250w. Which it already did. PCIe at 75w, 6-pin at 79.5w and 8-pin at 159w. Which totals 313w with the default settings.

Would that do the trick ?

NewGM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Mr.Dark habibi any news on pascal tweaker ?


----------



## OblivionPotato

Hi, is it possible to make something about my Bios to make overclocks stable as possible?
I'm kind of a beginner with GPU bios modding, and unfortunately i have the 970 SC, 1212mv locked card.
It's ASIC is 74%, i can set an stable 1502Mhz OC, but, as weird as it sounds, it has lowered with every new driver after the 359 branch.

For example, when using the 368.81 (current) driver, it won't keep 1459 or higher, then i have to rollback to the older game ready driver from Fallout 4.
Back to the older drivers, my old clock is back and stable. I find its power target kinda low, is it that important? Thanks in advance.

Well, if you can do something for me, here is my Bios:

GTX970SC.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## zajiz

Hi Mr-Dark,

Could you make your magic to my MSI GTX 980 Ti Lite Edition bios? Something close to 1500MHz would be nice








I can't get it stable even as low as ~1400MHz with original bios. If I've understood it correctly, max voltage in bios is 1,25V, but according to GPU-Z the PerfCap reason is VRel @ 1.193V. What the heck?

MSIGTX980TiLE.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## steveTA1983

Mr. Dark, do you know if there is a way you can mod the bios to only increase the core clock, but make it so voltage is still adjustable? i've noticed that once i flash a bios you made for me, i loose control of that. Using ASUS GPU Tweak on my 970m, i can manual adjust the voltage up to 1.68v on the stock bios, but obviously i don't want to run it that high on a laptop. anyways, if that is doable, would you mind modding this to around a 1275mhz core clock? If you cannot make it so that i can still have control of the voltage, then never mind. I appreciate (as stated before lol) the time and effort you do to help us out. It takes a hell of a guy to have a 694 page thread of helping people out









GM204.zip 66k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicolaj*
> 
> Would it be possible to only increase the power limit to 125% ?
> I don't really need more than that. I'd really appreciate the help.
> Bios:
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM204--Nicolaj----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Power limit up to 125%








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicolaj*
> 
> I'm not trying to come off as a smartass here. But that info would be available if you opened the bios file, right?. I just don't know which section is what in the "power table" as there's so many and there's no info telling which part belongs to what.
> 
> Edit: Did i do this correctly?
> For the msi 970 gaming 4g.
> 
> Table 1: TDP
> Table 3: PCIe
> Table 4: 6 pin power
> Table 5: 8 pin power
> Table 6: Power limit.
> 
> Leaving TDP at 250w.
> Increasing power limit max from 220w to 250w.
> Then increase the max of the 3 power sources to match the new max power limit of 250w. Which it already did. PCIe at 75w, 6-pin at 79.5w and 8-pin at 159w. Which totals 313w with the default settings.
> 
> Would that do the trick ?
> 
> NewGM204.zip 136k .zip file


Exactly! your bios is good.. 250w when yo max out the TDP slider at 125%









also yo can set 250w at 100% slider so no need to play with at all









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Mr.Dark habibi any news on pascal tweaker ?


Hey bro

Still nothing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OblivionPotato*
> 
> Hi, is it possible to make something about my Bios to make overclocks stable as possible?
> I'm kind of a beginner with GPU bios modding, and unfortunately i have the 970 SC, 1212mv locked card.
> It's ASIC is 74%, i can set an stable 1502Mhz OC, but, as weird as it sounds, it has lowered with every new driver after the 359 branch.
> 
> For example, when using the 368.81 (current) driver, it won't keep 1459 or higher, then i have to rollback to the older game ready driver from Fallout 4.
> Back to the older drivers, my old clock is back and stable. I find its power target kinda low, is it that important? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Well, if you can do something for me, here is my Bios:
> 
> GTX970SC.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

give this a try

GM204---OblivionPotato----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zajiz*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> Could you make your magic to my MSI GTX 980 Ti Lite Edition bios? Something close to 1500MHz would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get it stable even as low as ~1400MHz with original bios. If I've understood it correctly, max voltage in bios is 1,25V, but according to GPU-Z the PerfCap reason is VRel @ 1.193V. What the heck?
> 
> MSIGTX980TiLE.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

giive this a try

MSIGTX980TiLE-----zajiz.zip 152k .zip file


zajiz.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash the bios and make sure its stable at the above ^^ setting then yo can push the core clock from any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Mr. Dark, do you know if there is a way you can mod the bios to only increase the core clock, but make it so voltage is still adjustable? i've noticed that once i flash a bios you made for me, i loose control of that. Using ASUS GPU Tweak on my 970m, i can manual adjust the voltage up to 1.68v on the stock bios, but obviously i don't want to run it that high on a laptop. anyways, if that is doable, would you mind modding this to around a 1275mhz core clock? If you cannot make it so that i can still have control of the voltage, then never mind. I appreciate (as stated before lol) the time and effort you do to help us out. It takes a hell of a guy to have a 694 page thread of helping people out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 66k .zip file


Voltage control will allow the core to throttle under the load.. that's why we lock the core voltage..

yo can OC at stock bios and once yo find the sweet spot report here so i can adjust the bios for daily profile


----------



## Nicolaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Power limit up to 125%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! your bios is good.. 250w when yo max out the TDP slider at 125%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also yo can set 250w at 100% slider so no need to play with at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro


Thanks for the reply, just by increasing power limit to 120%, which it doesn't really use btw, max was 113% during furmark. But i managed to get +155 on the core and i left memory at +500. I've used +50mV, but i don't actually think it's needed.
But this seems like a decent overclock to me.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM204--Nicolaj----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Power limit up to 125%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! your bios is good.. 250w when yo max out the TDP slider at 125%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also yo can set 250w at 100% slider so no need to play with at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro
> 
> Still nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM204---OblivionPotato----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Hey there
> 
> giive this a try
> 
> MSIGTX980TiLE-----zajiz.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> zajiz.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash the bios and make sure its stable at the above ^^ setting then yo can push the core clock from any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage control will allow the core to throttle under the load.. that's why we lock the core voltage..
> 
> yo can OC at stock bios and once yo find the sweet spot report here so i can adjust the bios for daily profile


Ahhh, gotcha. Makes sense. In that case, how bout 1280mhz core and a voltage of 1.075v? Maybe an extra 5% to power limit too?


----------



## insidedude

Why no response ? 0o


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicolaj*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, just by increasing power limit to 120%, which it doesn't really use btw, max was 113% during furmark. But i managed to get +155 on the core and i left memory at +500. I've used +50mV, but i don't actually think it's needed.
> But this seems like a decent overclock to me.


Don't use Furmark at all.. yo can damage the VRM from Furmark....

as yo report 155mhz offset no idea about the real core clock...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Ahhh, gotcha. Makes sense. In that case, how bout 1280mhz core and a voltage of 1.075v? Maybe an extra 5% to power limit too?


Sure, here yo go

GM204------steveTA1983.zip 66k .zip file


steveTA1983.zip (66k. zip file)

Core clock 1278mhz & 1.075v.. no TDP control for mobile gpu's.. its limited to the laptop Manufacture not Nvidia








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidedude*
> 
> Why no response ? 0o


What ? link me to your request pls ?


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Don't use Furmark at all.. yo can damage the VRM from Furmark....
> 
> as yo report 155mhz offset no idea about the real core clock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM204------steveTA1983.zip 66k .zip file
> 
> 
> steveTA1983.zip (66k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1278mhz & 1.075v.. no TDP control for mobile gpu's.. its limited to the laptop Manufacture not Nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ? link me to your request pls ?


Thanks buddy, going to test right now


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Thanks buddy, going to test right now


Limited by power, keeps throttling like crazy. Damn you Nvidia!!!!! Thank you for the time and effort though


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Limited by power, keeps throttling like crazy. Damn you Nvidia!!!!! Thank you for the time and effort though


Its not Nvidia.. its your laptop Manufacture...

as yo know the laptop have small charger&buttery&bad cooling so the limit necessary


----------



## zajiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> giive this a try
> 
> MSIGTX980TiLE-----zajiz.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> zajiz.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash the bios and make sure its stable at the above ^^ setting then yo can push the core clock from any OC software


Many thanks again! Will try that and report back later







So far ~1400MHz seems to have been some kind of wall, and I wanna go through it


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its not Nvidia.. its your laptop Manufacture...
> 
> as yo know the laptop have small charger&buttery&bad cooling so the limit necessary


My bad, duh lol.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Limited by power, keeps throttling like crazy. Damn you Nvidia!!!!! Thank you for the time and effort though


You can try and seach Custom Bios for your Laaptop with Tweaked Voltage & Power to GPU , had similar issue with my old L702X , btw you can and you should OC your Laptop as long as your Temperatures let you







Had my GT555M clocked to 810MHz + 1000MHz on the Memory


----------



## KillerBee33

Hey Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Hey Dark


Hey brotha









boredom without Pascal Tweaker


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey brotha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boredom without Pascal Tweaker


Uhumm, no new drivers, no NONE BETA OC Soft. , Tried No Man's Sky and ....Ehhh...
Borring Weekend overall


----------



## OblivionPotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM204---OblivionPotato----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thank you very much mr.Dark!


----------



## Aphotics

Hi thanks for replying, i now have another card with 73% asic but still only 1520mhz, here is a link to the bios download: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n3vhs2y7gj36fz0/GM200.rom?dl=0


----------



## Nicolaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Don't use Furmark at all.. yo can damage the VRM from Furmark....
> 
> as yo report 155mhz offset no idea about the real core clock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here yo go


Why not furmark it's a graphical stress test, right?

What else would you recommend?

Just as a side note, i've ran +155mhz on the core while playing tomb raider without issues.


----------



## Vellinious

Furmark is a useless heat machine. Nothing more. I use FS Ultra graphics test 1 and 2 looped for a minimum of 30 minutes to stress test. If the overclock is unstable.....that'll find it.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> You can try and seach Custom Bios for your Laaptop with Tweaked Voltage & Power to GPU , had similar issue with my old L702X , btw you can and you should OC your Laptop as long as your Temperatures let you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had my GT555M clocked to 810MHz + 1000MHz on the Memory


With any of the modded bioses on this laptop that I've tried, I hit the power limit. On it right now though, with stock bios (970m), I'm stable at the locked +135mhz core (1173mhz) and + 1.2ghz memory (6203mhz)


----------



## Nicolaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Furmark is a useless heat machine. Nothing more. I use FS Ultra graphics test 1 and 2 looped for a minimum of 30 minutes to stress test. If the overclock is unstable.....that'll find it.


Thanks for the help. I'll give fs ultra a try. But could you elaborate on why furmark is bad?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> With any of the modded bioses on this laptop that I've tried, I hit the power limit. On it right now though, with stock bios (970m), I'm stable at the locked +135mhz core (1173mhz) and + 1.2ghz memory (6203mhz)


Model?


----------



## chris9144

@Mr-Dark

Hey man, Im super new here. I actually just joined as I had a huge hiccup by attempting to install someone elses vBios from the same machine I had.









Anywho, I read up some more and I got it back to working condition, however, I do want to try again with my own bios.

Earlier in this thread you had a guy named Twitch Alucard , mod his vBios for his 965m for the exact machine I have but for some reason his vbios didnt work for mine, the gpu driver would not turn on no matter what I tried the flash worked but the driver would not work, and there where yellow and purple lines on my screen, I was scared as I thought I fried my gpu but I got it back to working condition.

Anywho,

You tweaked it to 1.15v and overclocked it.

I tried doing the same on MBT but it didn't work. If you could do the same for my bios I'd really appreciate it brother.

myromstock.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Nicolaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Furmark is a useless heat machine. Nothing more. I use FS Ultra graphics test 1 and 2 looped for a minimum of 30 minutes to stress test. If the overclock is unstable.....that'll find it.


So i couldn't find the program. But figured out fs is flight simulator. Might not be the best recommendation as it's not free.


----------



## Nicolaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Don't use Furmark at all.. yo can damage the VRM from Furmark....


I uninstalled furmark, and installed 3dmark. With 3dmark i was able to get +173 on the core and have it stable running multiple tests. I think that's decent.


----------



## westenlive

https://postimg.org/image/656pmseb9/http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2849889/

https://postimg.org/image/s5n23ewz9/http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2849890/

caricare immagini

this is my 980ti

i want unlock the TDP and SET to defoult this frequence

1400 core

1900 mem

it's possible?

thankyou very much

this is my bios

http://www.filedropper.com/gm200westenlive


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Model?


ASUS ROG STRIX GL502VT w/3GB 970M


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> ASUS ROG STRIX GL502VT w/3GB 970M


I don't see any Modded bios for your Board








Check this time to time http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/asus-rog-strix-gl502vt.790987/
And this https://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?200-GL-Series-Gaming-Notebooks
They do have mods for much older ASUS "G" Models , you might want give it some time


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicolaj*
> 
> So i couldn't find the program. But figured out fs is flight simulator. Might not be the best recommendation as it's not free.


FS..Firestrike.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I don't see any Modded bios for your Board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this time to time http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/asus-rog-strix-gl502vt.790987/


Yeah, it's a newer model laptop. Thanks for the link though, I'll check it often


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Yeah, it's a newer model laptop. Thanks for the link though, I'll check it often


There isnt much for that Model yet , LOL other than Windows 10 Troubleshooting


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> There isnt much for that Model yet , LOL other than Windows 10 Troubleshooting


I've been lucky and had no trouble with W10, other than hearing gov agents whispering then telling eachother to shut up lol


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Hello Mr-Dark,

Firstable my GPU is something different - MSI GEFORCE® GTX 970 4GD5T OC


GM204.zip 135k .zip file


If it could help me in my case? My gpu cooler and phase power is not so good for overclock but on 1.212v will be fine and 125% power limit? And i have 6+6 pin power connector not 6+8 or 8+8..
On stock bios i clocked memory and is very good i can bench on 8316mhz but core only to 1480.
For 24/7 i want to be something like 1420/8000 on 1.212v. on heavy load. And if is possible can i use 1.3v when i want for benchmark with Afterburner and lower 1.116v when i want lower clock?

Here is my gpu on stock and little benchmark unigine valley 1.0:


No one have card like mine, so the big question i can flash it or i can't?

Thanks!!!


----------



## StroniX

Hello!
Can you please increase the voltage(1.3v is possible?) on my MSI 970?

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

I have a hard-modded (power limit) card with the der8auer guide
Thanks


----------



## KeepWalkinG

I succeeded to edit my bios with values from another MSI Gpu, raised the power limit of 187000mV of 300000mV, disabled the nvidia boost and tension load always stays on 1.212v.
Frequencies in the bios editor are 1405/7600 and from MSi Afterburner i lifting them to 1490/8200 this is my max clock without artifact on 1.212v.

The only one problem now is just that now I can't touch voltage up or down....









Do you know exactly which values must be touched, that I can touch and tension free up / down and fix it by Msi Afterburner,
When i want to play games i want to use lower voltage like 1.212v or lower but when i want to bench i want to use 1.25v

What i need to touch in Voltage Table ?
Please help me









Thanks this is my MODDED BIOS

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## homingmystic

Hey Mr-Dark, I was wondering if it would be beneficial using a custom bios to try and reach a higher OC on my MSI 980TI 6G. I would like to get above the 1500 mark and potentially a higher OC on the memory if possible, but it looks like I'm being voltage limited. I have attached a screenshot of my current settings and GPUZ whilst running Heaven.


GM200Stock.zip 152k .zip file


What would you suggest for this secnario as im new to Bios flashing for GPUs. Thanks!


----------



## cyris69

Hey Mr dark, just wanted to say thank again for the bios and welcoming you back to the thread.

Is there a way you can modify the BIOS you made for me to allow down throttling when not in use for voltage and clocks?

Also could you lower the max clock down from 1506 to around 1480, I did that myself but didn't know how to do the rest of the stuff.
I'm in no rush whatsoever, thanks again! Oh, do you have a place for donations?

GM200-------cyris69-----------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


cyris69

Dark.zip (152k. zip file)


----------



## needyourhelp

Hi Mr. Dark,

now for first time I need your help with the BIOS.









It would be great if you could help me out with following things:

1. Set a Base=Boost Clock of 1450/2000 @1.199V as default . So if I need the Power there should be 1450/2000 without "Boost".

2. Remove Power Limit

3. Remove Voltage Limit and make it adjustable between 1-1.25V max.

It would be really great if you could do these settings for those 2 BIOS. One is original one of my AMP! Omega & second one is from here the Fanfix Mod Bios for AMP! Extreme.

THANKS!









FanFix-Mod2.zip 150k .zip file


GM200_original.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

I will finish all request today!

New Build is live











and <3


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will finish all request today!
> 
> New Build is live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and <3


Dude...That's Frigging HOT!








How's the 440 treating ya?


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will finish all request today!
> 
> New Build is live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and <3


Damnn that is looking nice!







Giving me the itch to build


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dude...That's Frigging HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the 440 treating ya?


Glad to hear that







4h building that pc









its Awesome case! Silent silent silent!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> Damnn that is looking nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving me the itch to build


Thank bro, the H440 is the way to go


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4h building that pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its Awesome case! Silent silent silent!


Silent is GOOD







TXP runs 5000RPM with reference Cooler , sounds like a Jet Engine in there


----------



## needyourhelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will finish all request today!
> 
> New Build is live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and <3


***....it looks AMAZING!!!









What kind of system is this? Skylake? Which kind of hardware?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needyourhelp*
> 
> ***....it looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of system is this? Skylake? Which kind of hardware?


Thanks! check my Sig


----------



## KillerBee33

LOL "The WHITE Dark"


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> LOL "The WHITE Dark"


XDDD


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> XDDD


I'm thinking of re pasting CPU and GPU wile we wait for Bios Tools , got me GELID Extreme , will probably slap an AIO with it over the weekend ,Soft. OC is boring


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Black + White is the best combination.


----------



## Vellinious

Nice build, man


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will finish all request today!
> 
> New Build is live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and <3


Lovely!

I like NZXT products, the H440 in white is a very nice case.
Neat how the Samsung 950 Pro drives mount to the motherboard, very slick.
Cables, lighting, fans, they all look great.

And, of course, the 1070!


----------



## Night-Killer

forgot quote, reposting


----------



## Night-Killer

[quote name="Mr-Dark" url="/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-card
Hello

The classfied allow 1.212v max from the bios.. to push the voltage farther yo need the classfied voltage toll..

is 1.212v @1405mhz good to start from ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there... here yo go
> 
> GTX960--stormbreak----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> Hey there.. give this a try
> 
> GV-N98TG1------Bennimaru---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Bennimaru---Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> I think its the card.. its the silicon all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. very nice card man! Enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> use this Nvflash to flash the stock bios back..
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
> 
> Upload the stock here so i can help.. btw how much the ASIC quality there ?
> Hey there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM200----GoLDii3----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> Review's is B&^*%... don't listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sure higher voltage = higher OC...
> Hey bro
> 
> this should be lovely
> 
> GM206----patocr-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & P2 state adjusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes. yo can push the clock as yo want from any oc software.. but your card is voltage locked at 1.212v... is 1.212v fine or ?
> 
> at which clock/voltage your card now ?
> Hey there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> 970_hof-----spaxzera----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> spaxzera----Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 7.7ghz memory & 1.212v ( Max limit ) & higher TDP limit & boost off & your fan curve..
> Hello
> 
> The classfied allow 1.212v max from the bios.. to push the voltage farther yo need the classfied voltage toll..
> 
> is 1.212v @1405mhz good to start from ?
> Hey there
> 
> maybe different board.. try this one
> 
> GM204----emperorNL----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1544mhz & 3900mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash that bios and use any OC software to push the clock farther..
> Hello
> 
> I need screen shot from Gpu-z - Sensor tab while the card under load so i can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM206----asdkj1740----Dark.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> 100% match what yo ask for..
> Try this
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
> Hey there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GV-N98XTREME-----Abiathar-----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Abiathar
> 
> Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> use any OC software to push the core farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> that card is voltage locked at 1.212v.. no way to pass that from the bios..
> 
> if yo want i can make an 1405mhz @1.212v bios and yo can push farther from any OC software.. is that good ?
> 
> let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bf4 crash then yo should drop it a little.. try 1493mhz ? ( -13mhz ) ..
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM200----fbmbirds----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.281v voltage & 350W @100% and 425W @121% & boost off..
> 
> The rest on the 2nd post


What is the Classified Voltage tool? Is there a link you know of i can download it from? I would like to reach 1500+mhz if that is possible on this card. Here is my current stable OC Percision X window while running Heaven.



Edit: Btw i'm in Ln2 mode, i forgot to move the power % slider, but i don't exceed 99% even at 141% on slider. Not sure if that's holding me back too..


----------



## NaturalAimi

GM206-original.zip 149k .zip file


Hi @Mr-Dark, can you mod my bios for maximum overclock?
gpu is msi gtx 950 oc 2gb
Voltage seems to be locked at 1.212, but i dont know for sure.
On stock bios max core clock is 1550mhz and memory 3500 mhz


----------



## Bride

Hi @Mr-Dark, this is my actual modified BIOS:

Core 1544 MHz
Memory 4005 MHz
Voltage 1.275
Target Power 200 ~ 250 W
PCI-E Target Power 75 W

I want know if possible unlock the voltage and power limit for increase a little bit my overclock.
I saw there is an hardware modification, but i prefer don't do it: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/4/

P.S.
Under the Power Table Tab of Maxwell Bios Tweaker 1.36, i can not understand exactly the reference parameters.
There are 7 options...







I think the most important are the numbers 1, 6, 7
number 5 would be the PCI-E power...
numbers 2, 3, 4 are what???

Attached my BIOS:

OC.zip 148k .zip file


Another question, can I flash a BIOS of a GTX 960 on a GTX 950? same board, single 6 pin power connector, same memory size...
I tried it but I received a message from nvflash that's "ERROR: GPU mismatch...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lucifer1945

Unlock please. And make it to where temperature throttles at 88C as the stock throttling point is 86C, gives me a little more wiggle room within reason, thanks man.

redone.gif 15k .gif file


Ignore temps I didnt bother forcing GPU fan with utility for the run and I have really good cooling trust me. Alien isolation at 4k SMAA 2x everything maxed out. Voltage draw I cant imagine would be much higher than GPU load at 81%. V sync off.

AsusGTX980M4gbStockBios.zip 138k .zip file


Id try doing it myself with that maxwell utility, but im afraid ill screw up.


----------



## Philippk

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hi! I would've loved to get my bios custome'd so i can OC some more than the current BIOS lets me.. I cant even increase +1 in Afterburner for the Voltage

Temperature arent a problem, im using the Corsair H110i and HG10 cooler, [email protected] and [email protected] with +220 core and +440 on Mem

Best Regards


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will finish all request today!
> 
> New Build is live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and <3


Looks like a beast!


----------



## SPeRii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> Question, can i overclock with the custom bios that dark sends ? if yes, it would be great dark if u can send one with this settings max voltage and power limit
> also, does the card idle how it should ? does the card stay to 1177 mhz when i dont need all the power like on the default bios ?
> 
> 980STRIX.zip 137k .zip file


Dark. Can you set max voltage 1213 and tweak power limit
My oc is at 1450 8400
Dont chnge boost. I like to play with fps capped just power and voltage . Ty and keep up


----------



## jdkpe

hello Mr dark
i have a evga 980 kpe card on an extreme water cooling set up, can you please:
1-Disable the boost
2-Increase the TDP limit or remove if that is possible, as it is possibly the most annoying thing ever known to man !!!!!!









Im not to worried about oc'ing the bios as i like to tinker







and have already reached 1600mhz core and 8000mhz vram







unfortunately i cant go higher with tdp limit









GM204.zip 175k .zip file


^^^ here i have attached a copy of my ROM, any help is very muchly appreciated


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Does anyone know how to adjust voltage in the maxwell editor to start from 1.1V to 1.3V and i will set what i want from MSI Afterburner?

Now Mr.Dark dont have time for here but its ok we will wait.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris9144*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Hey man, Im super new here. I actually just joined as I had a huge hiccup by attempting to install someone elses vBios from the same machine I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, I read up some more and I got it back to working condition, however, I do want to try again with my own bios.
> 
> Earlier in this thread you had a guy named Twitch Alucard , mod his vBios for his 965m for the exact machine I have but for some reason his vbios didnt work for mine, the gpu driver would not turn on no matter what I tried the flash worked but the driver would not work, and there where yellow and purple lines on my screen, I was scared as I thought I fried my gpu but I got it back to working condition.
> 
> Anywho,
> 
> You tweaked it to 1.15v and overclocked it.
> 
> I tried doing the same on MBT but it didn't work. If you could do the same for my bios I'd really appreciate it brother.
> 
> myromstock.zip 137k .zip file


Hey

I need screenshot from Gpu-Z -Sensor tab while the card under load so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westenlive*
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/656pmseb9/http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2849889/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/s5n23ewz9/http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2849890/
> 
> caricare immagini
> 
> this is my 980ti
> 
> i want unlock the TDP and SET to defoult this frequence
> 
> 1400 core
> 
> 1900 mem
> 
> it's possible?
> 
> thankyou very much
> 
> this is my bios
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/gm200westenlive


Hello

Yes, that's possible.. but what about the voltage ? ( super small pic.. )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> Firstable my GPU is something different - MSI GEFORCE® GTX 970 4GD5T OC
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> If it could help me in my case? My gpu cooler and phase power is not so good for overclock but on 1.212v will be fine and 125% power limit? And i have 6+6 pin power connector not 6+8 or 8+8..
> On stock bios i clocked memory and is very good i can bench on 8316mhz but core only to 1480.
> For 24/7 i want to be something like 1420/8000 on 1.212v. on heavy load. And if is possible can i use 1.3v when i want for benchmark with Afterburner and lower 1.116v when i want lower clock?
> 
> Here is my gpu on stock and little benchmark unigine valley 1.0:
> 
> 
> No one have card like mine, so the big question i can flash it or i can't?
> 
> Thanks!!!


hello there

here yo go

GM204-----KeepWalkinG----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


KeepWalkinG----Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1418mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

the only way to push the voltage is the bios.. No voltage control from any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StroniX*
> 
> Hello!
> Can you please increase the voltage(1.3v is possible?) on my MSI 970?
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> I have a hard-modded (power limit) card with the der8auer guide
> Thanks


Hey there

here yo go

GM204----StroniX----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 1.312v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark, I was wondering if it would be beneficial using a custom bios to try and reach a higher OC on my MSI 980TI 6G. I would like to get above the 1500 mark and potentially a higher OC on the memory if possible, but it looks like I'm being voltage limited. I have attached a screenshot of my current settings and GPUZ whilst running Heaven.
> 
> 
> GM200Stock.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> What would you suggest for this secnario as im new to Bios flashing for GPUs. Thanks!


Hey there

Sure, its worth a shot..

give this a try

GM200Stock----homingmystic----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Hey Mr dark, just wanted to say thank again for the bios and welcoming you back to the thread.
> 
> Is there a way you can modify the BIOS you made for me to allow down throttling when not in use for voltage and clocks?
> 
> Also could you lower the max clock down from 1506 to around 1480, I did that myself but didn't know how to do the rest of the stuff.
> I'm in no rush whatsoever, thanks again! Oh, do you have a place for donations?
> 
> GM200-------cyris69-----------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> cyris69
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)


Hey bro

here yo go

GM200---cyris69---Darkkk.zip 152k .zip file


Just make sure Nvidia power plan at Adaptive not high performance and the card should IDLE just fine.. and no I don't








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needyourhelp*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> 
> now for first time I need your help with the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great if you could help me out with following things:
> 
> 1. Set a Base=Boost Clock of 1450/2000 @1.199V as default . So if I need the Power there should be 1450/2000 without "Boost".
> 
> 2. Remove Power Limit
> 
> 3. Remove Voltage Limit and make it adjustable between 1-1.25V max.
> 
> It would be really great if you could do these settings for those 2 BIOS. One is original one of my AMP! Omega & second one is from here the Fanfix Mod Bios for AMP! Extreme.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FanFix-Mod2.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM200_original.zip 150k .zip file


Hello

I can do that, but the only not possible point is the Voltage adjustable.. let me know which voltage work for yo









the rest on 2nd post..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm thinking of re pasting CPU and GPU wile we wait for Bios Tools , got me GELID Extreme , will probably slap an AIO with it over the weekend ,Soft. OC is boring


How the High latency with yo ?.. Mine is bad enough to keep me away from my Fav game








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Black + White is the best combination.


Thanks bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nice build, man


Thanks, and your New build is impressive!









keep the classy there until Ti pascal out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> I like NZXT products, the H440 in white is a very nice case.
> Neat how the Samsung 950 Pro drives mount to the motherboard, very slick.
> Cables, lighting, fans, they all look great.
> 
> And, of course, the 1070!


Thanks bro! the 1070 is the worst past there! its not enough for 1440p @144hz









changing that soon









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night-Killer*
> 
> What is the Classified Voltage tool? Is there a link you know of i can download it from? I would like to reach 1500+mhz if that is possible on this card. Here is my current stable OC Percision X window while running Heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Btw i'm in Ln2 mode, i forgot to move the power % slider, but i don't exceed 99% even at 141% on slider. Not sure if that's holding me back too..


Check Op there

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaturalAimi*
> 
> GM206-original.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi @Mr-Dark, can you mod my bios for maximum overclock?
> gpu is msi gtx 950 oc 2gb
> Voltage seems to be locked at 1.212, but i dont know for sure.
> On stock bios max core clock is 1550mhz and memory 3500 mhz


Hey there

Here yo go

GM206---NaturalAimi-----Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core 1557mhz & 3.5ghz memory & 1.212v ( Max for that card ) & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hi @Mr-Dark, this is my actual modified BIOS:
> 
> Core 1544 MHz
> Memory 4005 MHz
> Voltage 1.275
> Target Power 200 ~ 250 W
> PCI-E Target Power 75 W
> 
> I want know if possible unlock the voltage and power limit for increase a little bit my overclock.
> I saw there is an hardware modification, but i prefer don't do it: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/4/
> 
> P.S.
> Under the Power Table Tab of Maxwell Bios Tweaker 1.36, i can not understand exactly the reference parameters.
> There are 7 options...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most important are the numbers 1, 6, 7
> number 5 would be the PCI-E power...
> numbers 2, 3, 4 are what???
> 
> Attached my BIOS:
> 
> OC.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> Another question, can I flash a BIOS of a GTX 960 on a GTX 950? same board, single 6 pin power connector, same memory size...
> I tried it but I received a message from nvflash that's "ERROR: GPU mismatch...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello

1 is Power target but yo can ignore that on GM206 chip..

2 & 3 & 4 isn't known at all.. and no impact on OC ability..

5 is the PCI-E power which 75W

6 is the 6 or 8 pin cable.. should be 150W if 6 pin or 175w if 8pin for that card

7 the power limit for the card.. the middle value is the limit at 100% slider and the last value is the limit when yo Max out the slider.. ( on that power the slider will be locked at 100% )

that bios is good, but if yo want to push more voltage,simply push the 1.281v to 1.312v.. the card still report 1.275v but the actual voltage is 1.312v









flashing another bios is bad idea.. the result is black screen or semi broken card








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> Unlock please. And make it to where temperature throttles at 88C as the stock throttling point is 86C, gives me a little more wiggle room within reason, thanks man.
> 
> redone.gif 15k .gif file
> 
> 
> Ignore temps I didnt bother forcing GPU fan with utility for the run and I have really good cooling trust me. Alien isolation at 4k SMAA 2x everything maxed out. Voltage draw I cant imagine would be much higher than GPU load at 81%. V sync off.
> 
> AsusGTX980M4gbStockBios.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Id try doing it myself with that maxwell utility, but im afraid ill screw up.


No way to unlock the voltage slider.. i can increase the voltage from the bios so yo can push the clock higher.. but i need screenshot from Gpu-Z--Sensor tab while the card under load








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philippk*
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi! I would've loved to get my bios custome'd so i can OC some more than the current BIOS lets me.. I cant even increase +1 in Afterburner for the Voltage
> 
> Temperature arent a problem, im using the Corsair H110i and HG10 cooler, [email protected] and [email protected] with +220 core and +440 on Mem
> 
> Best Regards


Hello

I can push the voltage up to 1.275v but what about the clock ? 1405mhz is good to start from or ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philippk*
> 
> Looks like a beast!


Thanks bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> Dark. Can you set max voltage 1213 and tweak power limit
> My oc is at 1450 8400
> Dont chnge boost. I like to play with fps capped just power and voltage . Ty and keep up


Hello

the only way to push the voltage is via disabling the boost technology.. so let me know if that work for yo..

btw the card still IDLE just fine without boost








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdkpe*
> 
> hello Mr dark
> i have a evga 980 kpe card on an extreme water cooling set up, can you please:
> 1-Disable the boost
> 2-Increase the TDP limit or remove if that is possible, as it is possibly the most annoying thing ever known to man !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not to worried about oc'ing the bios as i like to tinker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have already reached 1600mhz core and 8000mhz vram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately i cant go higher with tdp limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 175k .zip file
> 
> 
> ^^^ here i have attached a copy of my ROM, any help is very muchly appreciated


Hey there

Sure, i can help but that file is broken! upload it again pls


----------



## jdkpe

thank you for your reply mr dark here is the re uploaded file

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## needyourhelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can do that, but the only not possible point is the Voltage adjustable.. let me know which voltage work for yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest on 2nd post..


Hello Mr. Dark,

actually 1.199V works very well for me for 1460/2000. But I would like to know,if I can use these settings with less voltage.

And I want to know which settings I can use with 1.23V,so IF I can reach 1500 on GPU.

So is there no chance that I can change Voltage via Afterburner?

Or would it be better if there are 2 different Mod BIOS. One with 1460/[email protected] and One with 1.23V ?!?


----------



## Lucifer1945

Mr. Dark. voltage slider is already unlocked in asus GPUtweak. As such im not voltage bound. I just need limit removed on clock and if possible that bump up in threshold to throttling, thanks.

1019-1044mv is the range. I have checked, and I can hit apply and the settings stick. That said thats the highest load I can get it to go since witcher 3 at 4k everything maxed out, the gpuz menu dissapears on my other monitor regardless of what settings for window borderless or fullscreen, so thats the most load I know how to put it under. CPU bound in alien isolation I think (DX11), and I dont think furmark is still a thing. Shouldnt be an issue considering I have some wiggle room in regards to voltage. The default voltage of 1019mv is stable at 1261. If I max out the voltage slider I should be able to hit with it unlocked a hair over 1300 stable which was my goal.

Edit:
Furmark still exists? God its old lol.

Gotit.gif 14k .gif file


100% load.


----------



## cyris69

Thanks a bunch Dark! Worked perfectly.

I did notice when changing to adaptive power after the computer restart that it still ran max settings. However, all I had to do was run CRU's restart64 to restart my graphics driver and all went to working properly.

For anyone who'd like this device restarter you can get it here: http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU just use the restart64 exe in the zip.


----------



## KillerBee33

Latency huh







My new obsession is Need for Speed which runs perfectly. I'm not even in the mood for OC , running stock in games, havent seen a single issue so far







Some 4K shots


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Sure, its worth a shot..
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM200Stock----homingmystic----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thank you for the Bios Dark!

Is Is there any chance you could set the core and memory clocks to stock so i can edit them within AB as i like the control? Also does having boost off make the card run at its highest speed all the time? as mine is always running at 1506, which isn't a major problem, but would like to ramp down when not in use, this also means the voltage is at 1.2550 constant. Voltage bump seems to have helped me though! how would i have access to the voltage slider, within AB if enabled?

Thanks again! I will link both Bios stock and edited encase it is easier for you to use one or the other.

Stock 980ti Bios:

GM200Stock.zip 152k .zip file


Custom 980ti Bios:

GM200Stock----homingmystic----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


[EDIT] After using adaptive in Nvidia control panel the core clock drops to 1215 when idle, but the VDDC doesn't. Not too sure if after using a custom bios it is suppose to drop or not







I have attached a image to show:


----------



## SPeRii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> Question, can i overclock with the custom bios that dark sends ? if yes, it would be great dark if u can send one with this settings max voltage and power limit
> also, does the card idle how it should ? does the card stay to 1177 mhz when i dont need all the power like on the default bios ?
> 
> 980STRIX.zip 137k .zip file


Ok man. Disable boost. Sry for quote. Im on my phone. 1450 8400. all maxed out on strix


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can push the voltage up to 1.275v but what about the clock ? 1405mhz is good to start from or?


I think that could be an good start to begin with


----------



## zajiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zajiz*
> 
> Many thanks again! Will try that and report back later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far ~1400MHz seems to have been some kind of wall, and I wanna go through it


Hi again Mr-Dark,
That custom bios didn't work any better







1405MHz seems to be the limit for this chip, no matter what. My card can actually run 1405MHz @1.1875V, and increasing voltage to the GPU doesn't seem to make any difference. Games and benchmarks freeze in a few seconds, and I have to ctrl+alt+del to desktop. GPU-Z shows that there is no perfcaps.

Any more ideas or do I just have to deal with the fact that 1405 is the best my card can go?


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Thanks a bunch Dark! Worked perfectly.
> 
> I did notice when changing to adaptive power after the computer restart that it still ran max settings. However, all I had to do was run CRU's restart64 to restart my graphics driver and all went to working properly.
> 
> For anyone who'd like this device restarter you can get it here: http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU just use the restart64 exe in the zip.


Does you're voltage reduce when you are idle along with the core clock?


----------



## cyris69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> Does you're voltage reduce when you are idle along with the core clock?


Yes the voltage drops to ~0.80v at idle and my core to around 125-145hz. Then it revs up to 1.27v and full clock or in-between in steps as needed. Memory just stays at 4001 at all times. However that is by request, otherwise it with previous bios everything is at said clock and voltage at all times.


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Yes the voltage drops to ~0.80v at idle and my core to around 125-145hz. Then it revs up to 1.27v and full clock or in-between in steps as needed. Memory just stays at 4001 at all times.


Damn thats what i would like my voltage to do. Do you just have your nvidia power mode to adaptive, or have you set something else for it to drop?

[EDIT] Ah what is it i would have to ask for to get the voltage to drop like you're setup?


----------



## cyris69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> Damn thats what i would like my voltage to do. Do you just have your nvidia power mode to adaptive, or have you set something else for it to drop?


Unless you specify to Mr. Dark that you want throttling then it will otherwise your bios will be made to where it just stays at full specs always even when idle which is useful for benchmarking rather than a daily driver. Either way doesnt matter just one creates a lot more heat idling than the other way.

With throttling I see an idle of 28-29c vs without at idle 36-39c.


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Yes the voltage drops to ~0.80v at idle and my core to around 125-145hz. Then it revs up to 1.27v and full clock or in-between in steps as needed. Memory just stays at 4001 at all times. However that is by request, otherwise it with previous bios everything is at said clock and voltage at all times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Unless you specify to Mr. Dark that you want throttling then it will otherwise your bios will be made to where it just stays at full specs always even when idle which is useful for benchmarking rather than a daily driver. Either way doesnt matter just one creates a lot more heat idling than the other way.
> 
> With throttling I see an idle of 28-29c vs without at idle 36-39c.


Ok thanks for the info! i would like the throttling as im using it as my daily driver and not always using gpu intensive programs.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Thanks a bunch Dark! Worked perfectly.
> 
> I did notice when changing to adaptive power after the computer restart that it still ran max settings. However, all I had to do was run CRU's restart64 to restart my graphics driver and all went to working properly.
> 
> For anyone who'd like this device restarter you can get it here: http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU just use the restart64 exe in the zip.


I apologize for going off topic but what would you use this program for?
Is it not already possible to change different resolutions and refresh rates through either the control panel of the graphics card or through windows? Albeit there are not many options for screen resolution in windows but I never use anything but 1920x1080 (24 inch monitors).


----------



## cyris69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I apologize for going off topic but what would you use this program for?
> Is it not already possible to change different resolutions and refresh rates through either the control panel of the graphics card or through windows? Albeit there are not many options for screen resolution in windows but I never use anything but 1920x1080 (24 inch monitors).


I do overclocking of my 1440p monitor as well. It's just a useful program to restart crashed display drivers. So after I flashed the revised BIOS then restarted PC I went and change power setting to adaptive but it didn't start throttling. So I just had an idea and ran the display driver reset tool and bam it started throttling. Granted another restart may have worked as well.


----------



## puuhapeku

Hello again Mr-Dark

I have tried to test few of the custom bios you made but seem's this card can't handle 1500mhz core in all games. Sometimes I get driver crash and usually after first crash the card isn't stable before I reboot(continuously crashes). Even in CS:GO I get core clock dropping randomly. Could you edit bios to have 1450mhz core and 2000mhz memory? And do you think my card just can't handle higher clocks or is it something software related?

GM200original.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdkpe*
> 
> thank you for your reply mr dark here is the re uploaded file
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Broo, are yo sure that stock bios ?










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needyourhelp*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark,
> 
> actually 1.199V works very well for me for 1460/2000. But I would like to know,if I can use these settings with less voltage.
> 
> And I want to know which settings I can use with 1.23V,so IF I can reach 1500 on GPU.
> 
> So is there no chance that I can change Voltage via Afterburner?
> 
> Or would it be better if there are 2 different Mod BIOS. One with 1460/[email protected] and One with 1.23V ?!?


Hello there

the only way to push the voltage is the bios.. here is 2 bios as yo request

GM200---needyourhelp-----Dark.zip 304k .zip file


Dark.zip (304k. zip file)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> Mr. Dark. voltage slider is already unlocked in asus GPUtweak. As such im not voltage bound. I just need limit removed on clock and if possible that bump up in threshold to throttling, thanks.
> 
> 1019-1044mv is the range. I have checked, and I can hit apply and the settings stick. That said thats the highest load I can get it to go since witcher 3 at 4k everything maxed out, the gpuz menu dissapears on my other monitor regardless of what settings for window borderless or fullscreen, so thats the most load I know how to put it under. CPU bound in alien isolation I think (DX11), and I dont think furmark is still a thing. Shouldnt be an issue considering I have some wiggle room in regards to voltage. The default voltage of 1019mv is stable at 1261. If I max out the voltage slider I should be able to hit with it unlocked a hair over 1300 stable which was my goal.
> 
> Edit:
> Furmark still exists? God its old lol.
> 
> Gotit.gif 14k .gif file
> 
> 
> 100% load.


Okay, here is what i can do

1617-----Lucifer1945----Dark.zip 139k .zip file


Lucifer1945----Dark.zip (139k. zip file)

Core 1266mhz & 1.043v & boost off..

don't use Furmark on mobile card.. the vrm cooling not enough for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Thanks a bunch Dark! Worked perfectly.
> 
> I did notice when changing to adaptive power after the computer restart that it still ran max settings. However, all I had to do was run CRU's restart64 to restart my graphics driver and all went to working properly.
> 
> For anyone who'd like this device restarter you can get it here: http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU just use the restart64 exe in the zip.


Glad to hear that.. I do clean install for the driver after flashing the final OC bios to keep it smooth








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Latency huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new obsession is Need for Speed which runs perfectly. I'm not even in the mood for OC , running stock in games, havent seen a single issue so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 4K shots


this ?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1605618/ongoing-pascal-latency-problems-hotfix-doesnt-work-for-everyone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> Thank you for the Bios Dark!
> 
> Is Is there any chance you could set the core and memory clocks to stock so i can edit them within AB as i like the control? Also does having boost off make the card run at its highest speed all the time? as mine is always running at 1506, which isn't a major problem, but would like to ramp down when not in use, this also means the voltage is at 1.2550 constant. Voltage bump seems to have helped me though! how would i have access to the voltage slider, within AB if enabled?
> 
> Thanks again! I will link both Bios stock and edited encase it is easier for you to use one or the other.
> 
> Stock 980ti Bios:
> 
> GM200Stock.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Custom 980ti Bios:
> 
> GM200Stock----homingmystic----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> [EDIT] After using adaptive in Nvidia control panel the core clock drops to 1215 when idle, but the VDDC doesn't. Not too sure if after using a custom bios it is suppose to drop or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have attached a image to show:


Hello

A clean install for the driver should fix the high IDLE clock









boost off is the way to go... trust me boost ON and Aircooled Ti is bad idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> Ok man. Disable boost. Sry for quote. Im on my phone. 1450 8400. all maxed out on strix


Here yo go bro

GM204----SPeRii----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


As per your request








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philippk*
> 
> I think that could be an good start to begin with


Here yo go

GM204-------Philippk---------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Philippk

Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zajiz*
> 
> Hi again Mr-Dark,
> That custom bios didn't work any better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1405MHz seems to be the limit for this chip, no matter what. My card can actually run 1405MHz @1.1875V, and increasing voltage to the GPU doesn't seem to make any difference. Games and benchmarks freeze in a few seconds, and I have to ctrl+alt+del to desktop. GPU-Z shows that there is no perfcaps.
> 
> Any more ideas or do I just have to deal with the fact that 1405 is the best my card can go?


Its known problem with Maxwell card's.. once yo hit the wall nothing can help to pass









the best is flash the stock bios again and make sure if 1405mhz is full stable at 1.187v ? so maybe we can make custom bios for that to avoid throttle ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyris69*
> 
> Unless you specify to Mr. Dark that you want throttling then it will otherwise your bios will be made to where it just stays at full specs always even when idle which is useful for benchmarking rather than a daily driver. Either way doesnt matter just one creates a lot more heat idling than the other way.
> 
> With throttling I see an idle of 28-29c vs without at idle 36-39c.


All custom's bios allow the card to downclock while in IDLE..

just make sure Nvidia power setting at Adaptive or a clean install for the driver is the best to fix that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puuhapeku*
> 
> Hello again Mr-Dark
> 
> I have tried to test few of the custom bios you made but seem's this card can't handle 1500mhz core in all games. Sometimes I get driver crash and usually after first crash the card isn't stable before I reboot(continuously crashes). Even in CS:GO I get core clock dropping randomly. Could you edit bios to have 1450mhz core and 2000mhz memory? And do you think my card just can't handle higher clocks or is it something software related?
> 
> GM200original.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

what about the voltage ? did yo try an 1.275v bios ? how your temp ? ASIC ?


----------



## puuhapeku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> what about the voltage ? did yo try an 1.275v bios ? how your temp ? ASIC ?


Running custom loop( temps under 50celsius), and ye 1.275v bios. Asic only 61%. Here is one of the bios you made.

custom1.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## KillerBee33

@ Mr_Dark

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605618/ongoing-pascal-latency-problems-hotfix-doesnt-work-for-everyone

I'm gonna go ahead and call this useless information







Every game i got runs just fine here , some @ 1620P some @ 4K. So , if it's not in a way of my gaming , it has no meaning IMO


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puuhapeku*
> 
> Running custom loop( temps under 50celsius), and ye 1.275v bios. Asic only 61%. Here is one of the bios you made.
> 
> custom1.zip 152k .zip file


That an Excellent bios! its your card can't hold on... here yo go

GM200original-----puuhapeku-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


puuhapeku

Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1455mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Custom loop FTW








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @ Mr_Dark
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605618/ongoing-pascal-latency-problems-hotfix-doesnt-work-for-everyone
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and call this useless information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every game i got runs just fine here , some @ 1620P some @ 4K. So , if it's not in a way of my gaming , it has no meaning IMO


BF4 is the only game that not smooth on this 1070 SC... no idea why i'm playing at 1440p @high setting to avoid the stutter at Ultra









i'm not sure but i think its driver problem.. I miss my Ti's now


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> BF4 is the only game that not smooth on this 1070 SC... no idea why i'm playing at 1440p @high setting to avoid the stutter at Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure but i think its driver problem.. I miss my Ti's now


----------



## puuhapeku

@Mr-Dark

I know its excellent bios as it's made by you. I just tried to modify it myself and I didn't know good enough. But thank you very much, helpful as always!


----------



## UNDR8D

Hi @Mr-Dark anything you can do with this? im not so good with the terminology so i included all the sensor data

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byz8WsgzdGhKWEdnclYtdWhTRmM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> A clean install for the driver should fix the high IDLE clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boost off is the way to go... trust me boost ON and Aircooled Ti is bad idea


I managed to fix the idle clock by using adaptive setting, but i would like the voltage to ramp down when not in use. I'm on a custom loop as well









Also is it normal for the core voltage to reset to 0 once applied with a custom bios in AB?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*





















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puuhapeku*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> I know its excellent bios as it's made by you. I just tried to modify it myself and I didn't know good enough. But thank you very much, helpful as always!


Heheh, you're most welcome bro,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNDR8D*
> 
> Hi @Mr-Dark anything you can do with this? im not so good with the terminology so i included all the sensor data
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byz8WsgzdGhKWEdnclYtdWhTRmM/view?usp=sharing


Yes, Everything







give this a try

GTX960SLI---UNDR8D----Dark.zip 273k .zip file


Both at same setting

Core clock 1519mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

just use any OC to push the core clock farther.. No need to adjust the votlage/power limit anymore just play with core clock..









let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> I managed to fix the idle clock by using adaptive setting, but i would like the voltage to ramp down when not in use. I'm on a custom loop as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also is it normal for the core voltage to reset to 0 once applied with a custom bios in AB?


The card should idle at 0.8v as normal.. a clean install for the driver is good idea.. btw yo have one monitor right ? as 2 monitor force the card to say at 3D profile...

and yes, that's normal after flashing custom bios


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


Something I'm looking forward playing








http://www.gamesradar.com/borderlands-3-is-coming-might-be-called-borderlands-4-just-go-with-it/
And if the current hardware wont handle it , race will begin


----------



## UNDR8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, Everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GTX960SLI---UNDR8D----Dark.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Both at same setting
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> just use any OC to push the core clock farther.. No need to adjust the votlage/power limit anymore just play with core clock..


thanks bro will do


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The card should idle at 0.8v as normal.. a clean install for the driver is good idea.. btw yo have one monitor right ? as 2 monitor force the card to say at 3D profile...
> 
> and yes, that's normal after flashing custom bios


Ok will try another clean install, and hopefully that fixes it







and im actually running two monitors, so i guess thats why the voltage isn't dropping. It seems to drop with stock though.

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## UNDR8D

@Mr-Dark managed a 1544mhz clock still maintaining 8000mhz mem clock









was getting a small bit of artifacting in uniegene heaven so decided to test in-game using gta5 and project cars both on very high/ultra settings and its a great success









thanks and keep up your great work


----------



## UNDR8D

oh and had the biggest heart attack first time went to flash the screen just hung one the 'joe dirt' part of nvflash, had to hard reset haha but flashed second time flawlessly


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GM204-------Philippk---------Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Philippk
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


So i've tried yours bios, and it worked like a charm to flash it! But, the problem is now, i dont know if it's the TDP or what holding me off? I can run mem clock +400 afterwards, but im still hitting lower results than before in Valley, with the manual clock on +220 on core, and 440 on mem,i gained around 97.4 FPS, now with your change on +253 on core, and my manual +400 on core i gain about 92.3 FPS

Maybe it's the TDP that's holding off? Cause im gaining 99.9 TDP usage everytime i run Heaven or Valley







(Which is a good thing)


----------



## SPeRii

where can we donate dark?


----------



## Lucifer1945

THANK YOU SIR. You deserve a medal. 1300mhz isnt stable, I even compared side by side what you changed in maxwell tweaker, and bumped up voltage one notch in my favor. 1285 is stable, might try 1290 and be done with it. Still worth it in my opinion and I deeply appreciate it. Now I can play witcher 3 with a few notches higher on the custom resolution. 2% gain im happy with as im not interested in bumping voltage higher without more information. I have however seen some threads with people getting much higher clocks, but im not going to try random things to see if it works out ya know. Maybe if I find more on it I will try something else. It is afterall a notebook, despite upgraded cooling so furmark doesnt bother me. It never gets over 82C even hours into crysis 3 downsampled with stacked AA maxed out.

Edit:
1.1v seems the sweet spot, ill probably set it just under that or close as possible. Right before 1.2v thing gets scary some users have reported. Considering trying a bump so I can get 1300mhz stable. + rep

Edit:
Tried 1.1v, wasnt stable even at 1290. Stable at 1280, scaled back to just over stock voltage. Its obvious the notebook GPUs being cut down are of lower bin quality, hence the wall im experiencing. Happy with the limit not being some bios lock, and around where the hardware actually cant keep the graphics driver from corrupting. Image back up before the silent data corruption like a boss. Thanks bunches.


----------



## Narmo23

Hello Mr-Dark!

Was wondering if you could work your magic on the following BIOS:

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


The card is an EVGA GTX 970 -- 04G-P4-2976-KR.

I currently have a modded BIOS in my card where I simply changed the power table to a higher value, as I noticed that my card -- at default settings -- hits CLK60. It's a nice boost from before (assuming GPU-Z is reporting the correct value), but I'm curious as to whether it can be pushed further.

I'd like something that doesn't use max voltage (note: my card may be voltage locked, so it probably can't even hit 1.275 or whatever the highest is). Something that I can confidently use @ 24/7 without it breaking would be perfect.

Thank you, and I hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## yazOC

Hey Mr Dark,

Can you please increase the Power Limit on this Bios - EVGA 980 Ti FTW, it is basically limited to 110% and i want to raise it to 125% and also increase PCIEx power if necessary, i would like to keep other settings the same.

980TI_GM200.zip 149k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> one more time please. i would like the voltage to be lower at around 1.185 and the core to be at 1450. mem dosent need to be changed,


MR. Dark do you have a water cooled bios for this card and if not can you make one with the voltage unlocked and a good power level that you think will do good under a full water bloch


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> MSI-GM204---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1557mhx & 3.8ghz memory & 1.225v & 180w TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> your bios was at 339W limit not 220W as you think..


sorry for the double post but i cant get to the the bios right now


----------



## steveTA1983

Mr Dark (or anyone for that matter), is there anything at all I can do in the bios to raise the power limit a tad on a 970m? I know you have to be careful on a laptop, but even just raising it 5-10% may get me over the problems I am experiencing.


----------



## Night-Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Check Op there
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


cool thanks, i downloaded it but when i up my voltage using it my core clock starts fluctuating a lot. do i still need a custom bios?


----------



## Bride

@steveTA1983 You can with the BIOS editor, but take care that a laptop PSU, can not give you a lot in terms of power loading. By the way you can try modding and pushing your BIOS a little bit


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Mr Dark (or anyone for that matter), is there anything at all I can do in the bios to raise the power limit a tad on a 970m? I know you have to be careful on a laptop, but even just raising it 5-10% may get me over the problems I am experiencing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> You can with the BIOS editor, but take care that a laptop PSU, can not give you a lot in terms of power loading. By the way you can try modding and pushing your BIOS a little bit


Yes you could probably fiddle with a bios tweaker enough to get a little more out of it. But it will cost you some heat and battery life before needing to be plugged in.
Plus tweaking the bios only a little will produce little to no discernible results.

It might help if you indicate the issues you have been having.


----------



## steveTA1983

ok, so i fiddled with the power settings in MBT and this seems to be rock solid (able to do 1270mhz core and 6.2ghz memory with no throttling or artifacts. temps around 72-73C when running heaven). think these power settings are ok on a laptop?

stock

GM204.zip 66k .zip file


modded

12.zip 66k .zip file


i just increased the power tabs a little, but looking for the pro's to determine whether its "safe" or not. not to worried about battery life, as i keep it plugged in most of the time anyways). i use GPU tweak and voltage is 1.031v


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> ok, so i fiddled with the power settings in MBT and this seems to be rock solid (able to do 1270mhz core and 6.2ghz memory with no throttling or artifacts. temps around 72-73C when running heaven). think these power settings are ok on a laptop?
> 
> stock
> 
> GM204.zip 66k .zip file
> 
> 
> modded
> 
> 12.zip 66k .zip file
> 
> 
> i just increased the power tabs a little, but looking for the pro's to determine whether its "safe" or not. not to worried about battery life, as i keep it plugged in most of the time anyways). i use GPU tweak and voltage is 1.031v


Try this one









SteveBride.zip 65k .zip file


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Try this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteveBride.zip 65k .zip file


What did you change?

And thanks man


----------



## sakiboj

Hi Mr-Dark, can You remove power limit from my bios and maybe enchance clocks a bit? Thx



GM204-msigtx970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> What did you change?
> 
> And thanks man


Keeping your max clock, optimized power tables (probably using more battery) and clock tables.


----------



## mastablades

@Mr-Dark @KillerBee33 Hey guys i hoping one of you might be able to help me. Any chance you could take a look at my custom bios and tell me why I keep getting VRel (blue) as my PerfCap Reason in GPUz? My card boosts to 1367MHz (CLK 61) but no higher. MSI 980ti 6G (ASIC 77%). Cheers

GM200MSI6G.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## chris9144

@Mr-Dark

I already fixed the issue. I just want my vBios modded by the one and only Mr-Dark









The vBios didn't flash correctly as it wasn't my original vBios to start with. It is back to normal and all so no worries.

But I will still show you what you want just in case.



and

 (The modded vbios for the other computer had the same bios version except for the last digit/letter. It was 84.04.7B.00.0B instead of 0E like mine, I think this is why it messed up. I just re flashed my stock back and all is back to normal.

I am getting terrible Firestrike results, like I know my cards not very good. But it's getting 10-15% worst results than similar laptops with the same GPU. My laptop can handle a decent OC as it has dedicated blowers for cpu and gpu.

So if you could help me out, I'd seriously appreciate it.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> @Mr-Dark @KillerBee33 Hey guys i hoping one of you might be able to help me. Any chance you could take a look at my custom bios and tell me why I keep getting VRel (blue) as my PerfCap Reason in GPUz? My card boosts to 1367MHz (CLK 61) but no higher. MSI 980ti 6G (ASIC 77%). Cheers
> 
> GM200MSI6G.zip 152k .zip file


Try this

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

I will finish all request tomorrow









My Sister pc



I7 6700k
Gigabyte X170X-Gaming 7
Corsair Led 16GB 3200Mhz ( On the way )
Evga gtx 1070 SC 8GB
Samsung 950 pro 256GB
Corsair H110i
Corsair 400C
Corsair AF120 + SP140 white LED
Asus VG24QE 1080p 144hz


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will finish all request tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sister pc
> 
> 
> 
> I7 6700k
> Gigabyte X170X-Gaming 7
> Corsair Led 16GB 3200Mhz ( On the way )
> Evga gtx 1070 SC 8GB
> Samsung 950 pro 256GB
> Corsair H110i
> Corsair 400C
> Corsair AF120 + SP140 white LED
> Asus VG24QE 1080p 144hz


Your sister's pc?
Oh, your *Sister* pc!









Very nice, clean build.
But I'm looking forward to see your high-end gpu build one day that you mentioned!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Your sister's pc?
> Oh, your *Sister* pc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, clean build.
> But I'm looking forward to see your high-end gpu build one day that you mentioned!


Yes, My sister play bf3 multiplayer









That big build is coming soon, but with custom loop







i can build an 6950X & 1080 SLI now but the loop not ready yet


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will finish all request tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sister pc
> 
> 
> 
> I7 6700k
> Gigabyte X170X-Gaming 7
> Corsair Led 16GB 3200Mhz ( On the way )
> Evga gtx 1070 SC 8GB
> Samsung 950 pro 256GB
> Corsair H110i
> Corsair 400C
> Corsair AF120 + SP140 white LED
> Asus VG24QE 1080p 144hz










Nice , i like that Corsair , looks CLEAN


----------



## Bride

New heatsink, new benchmark!







no stable with Furmark, but I'm waiting a back plate and I'll try to unlock the power limits by hardware like suggested here: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Your sister's pc?
> Oh, your *Sister* pc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, clean build.
> But I'm looking forward to see your high-end gpu build one day that you mentioned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, My sister play bf3 multiplayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That big build is coming soon, but with custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can build an 6950X & 1080 SLI now but the loop not ready yet
Click to expand...

BF3, that's cool.

GTA V is about all I do lately, lol.

6950X, & 1080 SLI, Whoa!








That will certainly call for a nice custom loop! Yeah!


----------



## mastablades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Try this
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Sorry but that doesnt help me very much, all you have done is disable boost and reduce the clocks. I was wondering how to fix VRel PerfCap so that my card boosts higher. Do I need to increase the voltage for each boost bin or do I need to narrow the ranges for each boost bin in the voltage tab

edit: i have also notice that the max VDDC in GPUZ is 1.2v. I didnt think the MSI 6G was voltage locked so any idea why it isnt drawing more than 1.2V?


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Could someone help me get my EVGA 980ti hybrid's voltage up to 1.27-1.28? I have a bios that I'm using to up the powerlimit to 125 and am boosting to 1525 when I set the voltage to the limit of 1.243. ASIC is 76.7. Thank you so very much in advance!

bios2.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Cata1yst

I could use a hand from someone more experienced. I'm simply trying to force my card to do 1.25v (wouldnt mind pushing it up to ~1.29), and see what my card can do (75% ASIC).

Stock bios, I went +37mv, 110% power limit, Core: 1500, and memory at 3600. With this I was starting to hit the power limit according to GPU-Z

I tried to modify the bios to get me some headroom, but the clocks weren't correct, and I was hitting a 100% power limit. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.

Card is a gtx 970 sc (blower style)

Evga970sc.zip 272k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNDR8D*
> 
> @Mr-Dark managed a 1544mhz clock still maintaining 8000mhz mem clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was getting a small bit of artifacting in uniegene heaven so decided to test in-game using gta5 and project cars both on very high/ultra settings and its a great success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks and keep up your great work


Sound good! enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philippk*
> 
> So i've tried yours bios, and it worked like a charm to flash it! But, the problem is now, i dont know if it's the TDP or what holding me off? I can run mem clock +400 afterwards, but im still hitting lower results than before in Valley, with the manual clock on +220 on core, and 440 on mem,i gained around 97.4 FPS, now with your change on +253 on core, and my manual +400 on core i gain about 92.3 FPS
> 
> Maybe it's the TDP that's holding off? Cause im gaining 99.9 TDP usage everytime i run Heaven or Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Which is a good thing)


Hello

your bios at 320W limit, how your power usage while under load ? +90% ? if yes then yo need higher limit..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> where can we donate dark?


No, limited Paypal for no reason hahahah








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> THANK YOU SIR. You deserve a medal. 1300mhz isnt stable, I even compared side by side what you changed in maxwell tweaker, and bumped up voltage one notch in my favor. 1285 is stable, might try 1290 and be done with it. Still worth it in my opinion and I deeply appreciate it. Now I can play witcher 3 with a few notches higher on the custom resolution. 2% gain im happy with as im not interested in bumping voltage higher without more information. I have however seen some threads with people getting much higher clocks, but im not going to try random things to see if it works out ya know. Maybe if I find more on it I will try something else. It is afterall a notebook, despite upgraded cooling so furmark doesnt bother me. It never gets over 82C even hours into crysis 3 downsampled with stacked AA maxed out.
> 
> Edit:
> 1.1v seems the sweet spot, ill probably set it just under that or close as possible. Right before 1.2v thing gets scary some users have reported. Considering trying a bump so I can get 1300mhz stable. + rep
> 
> Edit:
> Tried 1.1v, wasnt stable even at 1290. Stable at 1280, scaled back to just over stock voltage. Its obvious the notebook GPUs being cut down are of lower bin quality, hence the wall im experiencing. Happy with the limit not being some bios lock, and around where the hardware actually cant keep the graphics driver from corrupting. Image back up before the silent data corruption like a boss. Thanks bunches.


Sound like you're at the TDP limit,, as all mobile gpu's.. the internal limit by the laptop manufacture holding back all card's..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narmo23*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark!
> 
> Was wondering if you could work your magic on the following BIOS:
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> The card is an EVGA GTX 970 -- 04G-P4-2976-KR.
> 
> I currently have a modded BIOS in my card where I simply changed the power table to a higher value, as I noticed that my card -- at default settings -- hits CLK60. It's a nice boost from before (assuming GPU-Z is reporting the correct value), but I'm curious as to whether it can be pushed further.
> 
> I'd like something that doesn't use max voltage (note: my card may be voltage locked, so it probably can't even hit 1.275 or whatever the highest is). Something that I can confidently use @ 24/7 without it breaking would be perfect.
> 
> Thank you, and I hope you have a good weekend!


Hello there

here yo go

GM204---Narmo23----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yazOC*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> Can you please increase the Power Limit on this Bios - EVGA 980 Ti FTW, it is basically limited to 110% and i want to raise it to 125% and also increase PCIEx power if necessary, i would like to keep other settings the same.
> 
> 980TI_GM200.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey there

here yo go

980TI----yazOC----Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Power limit up to 135%








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> MR. Dark do you have a water cooled bios for this card and if not can you make one with the voltage unlocked and a good power level that you think will do good under a full water bloch


Hello

there is nothing called *water bios * some Air cooled card's OC more than underwater card's.. just let me know what yo need so i can help.. and drop your stock bios again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Mr Dark (or anyone for that matter), is there anything at all I can do in the bios to raise the power limit a tad on a 970m? I know you have to be careful on a laptop, but even just raising it 5-10% may get me over the problems I am experiencing.


Hello

No, the TDP limit on mobile gpu's is locked from the manufacture... its all about the limited power on the laptop from the charger and the buttery








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night-Killer*
> 
> cool thanks, i downloaded it but when i up my voltage using it my core clock starts fluctuating a lot. do i still need a custom bios?


Yes, drop your stock bios and let me know what yo need








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> @steveTA1983 You can with the BIOS editor, but take care that a laptop PSU, can not give you a lot in terms of power loading. By the way you can try modding and pushing your BIOS a little bit


Mobile gpu have internal power limit from the manufacture... if yo can check any bios from mobile gpu yo will see the 100k limit on all tables








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> ok, so i fiddled with the power settings in MBT and this seems to be rock solid (able to do 1270mhz core and 6.2ghz memory with no throttling or artifacts. temps around 72-73C when running heaven). think these power settings are ok on a laptop?
> 
> stock
> 
> GM204.zip 66k .zip file
> 
> 
> modded
> 
> 12.zip 66k .zip file
> 
> 
> i just increased the power tabs a little, but looking for the pro's to determine whether its "safe" or not. not to worried about battery life, as i keep it plugged in most of the time anyways). i use GPU tweak and voltage is 1.031v


I'm not sure, but i think all change's on the power table change nothing as the internal limit way less than that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark, can You remove power limit from my bios and maybe enchance clocks a bit? Thx
> 
> 
> 
> GM204-msigtx970.zip 136k .zip file


Here yo go

GM204-msigtx970---sakiboj---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Higher TDP limit, if yo need anything else let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastablades*
> 
> @Mr-Dark @KillerBee33 Hey guys i hoping one of you might be able to help me. Any chance you could take a look at my custom bios and tell me why I keep getting VRel (blue) as my PerfCap Reason in GPUz? My card boosts to 1367MHz (CLK 61) but no higher. MSI 980ti 6G (ASIC 77%). Cheers
> 
> GM200MSI6G.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

there is no way to avoid the PerfCap without disabling the boost and lock the voltage at specific point..

so if you're willing to try 'Real' custom bios let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris9144*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> I already fixed the issue. I just want my vBios modded by the one and only Mr-Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vBios didn't flash correctly as it wasn't my original vBios to start with. It is back to normal and all so no worries.
> 
> But I will still show you what you want just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> (The modded vbios for the other computer had the same bios version except for the last digit/letter. It was 84.04.7B.00.0B instead of 0E like mine, I think this is why it messed up. I just re flashed my stock back and all is back to normal.
> 
> I am getting terrible Firestrike results, like I know my cards not very good. But it's getting 10-15% worst results than similar laptops with the same GPU. My laptop can handle a decent OC as it has dedicated blowers for cpu and gpu.
> 
> So if you could help me out, I'd seriously appreciate it.


Hello

Drop the stock bios again and let me know how your card OC.. ( voltage.core clock, memory..etc )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> New heatsink, new benchmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no stable with Furmark, but I'm waiting a back plate and I'll try to unlock the power limits by hardware like suggested here: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


Why the hard Mod ? the TDP limit isn't the problem now at all.. look at that picture-- 41% TDP usage while under 99% load... you will gain nothing from the hard mod..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> BF3, that's cool.
> 
> GTA V is about all I do lately, lol.
> 
> 6950X, & 1080 SLI, Whoa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will certainly call for a nice custom loop! Yeah!


Heheh, My luck is bad..lol

My 6700k is X batch that should be decent for OC but mine need 1.33v for 4.6ghz.. while my Sister batch which L ( should be bad for OC ) hit 5000mhz @1.42v











I will steal that chip while she away









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Could someone help me get my EVGA 980ti hybrid's voltage up to 1.27-1.28? I have a bios that I'm using to up the powerlimit to 125 and am boosting to 1525 when I set the voltage to the limit of 1.243. ASIC is 76.7. Thank you so very much in advance!
> 
> bios2.zip 147k .zip file


Sure bro, Hybrid FTW!









bios2---ColdDeckEd---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & stock memory clock & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

keep in mind that need Zero tweak from yo! just flash and push the core clock farther!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata1yst*
> 
> I could use a hand from someone more experienced. I'm simply trying to force my card to do 1.25v (wouldnt mind pushing it up to ~1.29), and see what my card can do (75% ASIC).
> 
> Stock bios, I went +37mv, 110% power limit, Core: 1500, and memory at 3600. With this I was starting to hit the power limit according to GPU-Z
> 
> I tried to modify the bios to get me some headroom, but the clocks weren't correct, and I was hitting a 100% power limit. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Card is a gtx 970 sc (blower style)
> 
> Evga970sc.zip 272k .zip file


Here yo go

Default970----Cata1yst---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.6ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

your card is voltage locked at 1.212v


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Awesome exactly what I wanted to try! Thank you!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Awesome exactly what I wanted to try! Thank you!


Let me know how yo go! Btw push the blower fan a little more (2k enough ) to avoid the black screen at 1.275v also that will drop your temp by 2-4c


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Can I still control the fan through AB? Also how would I go about changing the clocks?



I've increased the memory to the max stable, but i'm not quite sure how to change the core. Thanks again, it seems to be working perfectly.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Can I still control the fan through AB? Also how would I go about changing the clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> I've increased the memory to the max stable, but i'm not quite sure how to change the core. Thanks again, it seems to be working perfectly.


Yes, yo can control the fan curve from MSI AB.. here is how to change the core clock


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good! enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> your bios at 320W limit, how your power usage while under load ?


Hi!
M8, the poweruse was around 95%+ during several games, so yeah the TDP needs to be raised a little bit


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Thank you for the advice, I'll go test it out now









edit:
Stable at 1519, but can not pass firestrike at 1531.5. Which is strange because I can pass firemark at 1537 using this bios mod done by Cyclops:

bios-Mod.zip 194k .zip file


Using that bios, I adjust through AB. 0, +19, +44, +69, +82 are the adjustments I can make that affect the boost clock. Interestingly the highest stable boost clock came from using 0 voltage! I figured maybe if I had a stable core I could get higher clocks at higher voltages, but its like my chip is allergic to voltage. Not that its a bad thing haha.

One last question, how would I go about changing the voltage using your bios? I'm getting really close to finding the max overclock of my card thank you again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philippk*
> 
> Hi!
> M8, the poweruse was around 95%+ during several games, so yeah the TDP needs to be raised a little bit


No problem, here yo go

GM204-------Philippk---TDP---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Philippk---TDP---Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

370W at 100% slider








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I'll go test it out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Stable at 1519, but can not pass firestrike at 1531.5. Which is strange because I can pass firemark at 1537 using this bios mod done by Cyclops:
> 
> bios-Mod.zip 194k .zip file
> 
> 
> Using that bios, I adjust through AB. 0, +19, +44, +69, +82 are the adjustments I can make that affect the boost clock. Interestingly the highest stable boost clock came from using 0 voltage! I figured maybe if I had a stable core I could get higher clocks at higher voltages, but its like my chip is allergic to voltage. Not that its a bad thing haha.
> 
> One last question, how would I go about changing the voltage using your bios? I'm getting really close to finding the max overclock of my card thank you again.


Both should be the same as both have 1.28v and boost off..

to change the voltage go to Voltage table and change all 1.281v to the new value


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Its very strange when I use the other bios, I can affect the boost by increasing the voltage slider, so I thought maybe its controlling the voltage but I just can't see it. I just completed a firestrike run at 1537 boost, its stable in game too. In AB the setting are 0mv, 150 powerlimit, +195 core, memory set to 3815 in bios because memory clock control is buggy with this bios, fan at 80%.

Using the bios you modified, no adjustments in AB other than fan, Firestrike will crash at 1531.5.

So I can see that 1537 is perhaps my max core speed, however I'm not entirely certain how much voltage is being used to get there. Later I will try to test with different voltage. Is there a way to get the core speed at exactly 1537? I can only go 1519 to 1532 to 1544.



GPU-ZSensorLog980tistockbioswith129powerlimit.txt 4392k .txt file


Here is a gpuz log I did, I started last night using stock bios with a 129 power limit, then in the middle there you can see where I tried your bios mod, and then the last part where you see the boost at 1537 is using the bios mod by Cyclops.

Edit:

Also of note, using the other bios my max stable boost is 1525 at any other voltage. I can only get to 1537 using 0mv on the voltage setting in AB. I just need to figure out how to translate that setting into the bios you provided now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Its very strange when I use the other bios, I can affect the boost by increasing the voltage slider, so I thought maybe its controlling the voltage but I just can't see it. I just completed a firestrike run at 1537 boost, its stable in game too. In AB the setting are 0mv, 150 powerlimit, +195 core, memory set to 3815 in bios because memory clock control is buggy with this bios, fan at 80%.
> 
> Using the bios you modified, no adjustments in AB other than fan, Firestrike will crash at 1531.5.
> 
> So I can see that 1537 is perhaps my max core speed, however I'm not entirely certain how much voltage is being used to get there. Later I will try to test with different voltage. Is there a way to get the core speed at exactly 1537? I can only go 1519 to 1532 to 1544.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog980tistockbioswith129powerlimit.txt 4392k .txt file
> 
> 
> Here is a gpuz log I did, I started last night using stock bios with a 129 power limit, then in the middle there you can see where I tried your bios mod, and then the last part where you see the boost at 1537 is using the bios mod by Cyclops.


I'm not sure honestly.. but both should be the same









I think yo can try 1506mhz @1.250v ? some card's need too much voltage for > 1500mhz.. and no, each step is 13mhz so 1506mhz to 1519 to 1531..etc


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Haha no worries you've already been a huge help! I'm just posting that in case anyone who's curious might be able to explain the results. But anyway I can get to max overclock, I will take it







.

Edit:

Using stock bios with added power limit 125 usually enough, I'm able to boost to 1500 with no voltate, 1512 with +19, 1525 with +44.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Haha no worries you've already been a huge help! I'm just posting that in case anyone who's curious might be able to explain the results. But anyway I can get to max overclock, I will take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Using stock bios with added power limit 125 usually enough, I'm able to boost to 1500 with no voltate, 1512 with +19, 1525 with +44.


Sometime with boost ON we can push the core clock a little more if the temp good but its not rock solid as custom bios..

the Hybrid is fantastic card but the only bug on that card is the fan profile.. should be higher as the fan stay at same speed until 81c..









My old Hybrid setup.. should note that way smoother than gtx 1070.. both was OC'd to 1500mhz at stock volt


----------



## M4rk3b

Mr-Dark

do you think that with higger tdp i can go over mi bad overclock?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> Mr-Dark
> 
> do you think that with higger tdp i can go over mi bad overclock?


If your card hit +90% power usage then yes


----------



## M4rk3b

Yes it does, do you need me to upload the bios again or you still have it?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Originally Posted by Bride View Post
> 
> @steveTA1983 You can with the BIOS editor, but take care that a laptop PSU, can not give you a lot in terms of power loading. By the way you can try modding and pushing your BIOS a little bit thumb.gif
> 
> Mobile gpu have internal power limit from the manufacture... if yo can check any bios from mobile gpu yo will see the 100k limit on all tables thumb.gif


Probably not for every laptop, because with my previous Hasee/Clevo/Schenker I was over these limits..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1588091/nvidia-gtx-965m-overclock


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Originally Posted by Bride View Post
> 
> New heatsink, new benchmark! thumb.gif no stable with Furmark, but I'm waiting a back plate and I'll try to unlock the power limits by hardware like suggested here: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
> 
> Why the hard Mod ? the TDP limit isn't the problem now at all.. look at that picture-- 41% TDP usage while under 99% load... you will gain nothing from the hard mod.. smile.gif


Because i made the hardware unlock like suggested in this guide: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
So now the power reading in GPUz is different... by the way take a look









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9938240


----------



## ZetsubouSensei

Hey Mr-Dark,

Picked up a 980 Ti Hybrid a few days ago and have been playing with it









Would you be able to please increase the voltage to between 1.27-1.28 and increase the TDP?

I currently have the card running at 1451MHz @1.187mV, so Power target at 110%, GPU +110MHz and Mem +500MHz.

I'm hoping to hit about 1500-1525MHz if possible









The ASIC quality, if needed, is 71.7%

Thanks!

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Slips

DarkGM200.zip 152k .zip file

Hello Mr.Dark
Thanks for your previous help.
I flashed my 980ti with original bios, but when i try to flash the custom bios i was using before, i get this error:

C:\NVFlash>nvflash64 darkgm200.rom
NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.278.0)
Simplified Version For OEM Only
Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,1151) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
Current - Version:84.00.32.00.01 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:1151
GM200 Board (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.32.00.01 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:1151
GM200 Board (Normal Board)
Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.
Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
Command id:000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NONE
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed
ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.
C:\NVFlash>

This is out of my knowledge.
You think the file has become corrupted?

Edit:
I dl nvflash ver. 5.292.0-win, had to manually disable driver and i got this error:

C:\NVFlash>nvflash -6 darkgm200.rom
NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.292.0)
Simplified Version For OEM Only
Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,1151) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,D:00,F:00
Current - Version:84.00.32.00.01 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:1151
GM200 Board (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.32.00.01 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:1151
GM200 Board (Normal Board)
Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.
Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
Command id:000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NONE
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed
NOTE: Exception caught.
Firmware update process is completed.
Results:
Index | Match | Flash | Name
<00> * * GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,1151) S:00, B:01
Firmware update process is completed.
Results:
Index | Match | Flash | Name
<00> * * GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,1151) S:00, B:01
ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.
C:\NVFlash>

I'm stuck


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slips*
> 
> DarkGM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Hello Mr.Dark
> Thanks for your previous help.
> I flashed my 980ti with original bios, but when i try to flash the custom bios i was using before, i get this error:
> 
> C:\NVFlash>nvflash64 darkgm200.rom
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.278.0)
> Simplified Version For OEM Only
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,1151) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> Current - Version:84.00.32.00.01 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:1151
> GM200 Board (Normal Board)
> Replace with - Version:84.00.32.00.01 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:1151
> GM200 Board (Normal Board)
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> Command id:000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NONE
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed
> ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.
> C:\NVFlash>
> 
> This is out of my knowledge.
> You think the file has become corrupted?
> 
> Edit:
> I dl nvflash ver. 5.292.0-win, had to manually disable driver and i got this error:
> 
> C:\NVFlash>nvflash -6 darkgm200.rom
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.292.0)
> Simplified Version For OEM Only
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,1151) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,D:00,F:00
> Current - Version:84.00.32.00.01 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:1151
> GM200 Board (Normal Board)
> Replace with - Version:84.00.32.00.01 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:1151
> GM200 Board (Normal Board)
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> Command id:000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NONE
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed
> NOTE: Exception caught.
> Firmware update process is completed.
> Results:
> Index | Match | Flash | Name
> <00> * * GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,1151) S:00, B:01
> Firmware update process is completed.
> Results:
> Index | Match | Flash | Name
> <00> * * GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,1151) S:00, B:01
> ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.
> C:\NVFlash>
> 
> I'm stuck


Hello bro

No worry, try this Nvflash and yo should be fine

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI

Or

https://mega.nz/#!3lJQSIZY!DGgdAp6VjMNbrxooyft0X4mQ8EBQXASlDW7JKB8HV3s

all Request above will be done within 6h from now


----------



## Slips

Yess, it was only wrong nvflash.
Works like a dream, thanks.


----------



## cogrady84

double post


----------



## cogrady84

Hi guys, got the Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme on sale recently and having some trouble with factory OC.

I've not actually attempted to modify anything yet, but I noticed quite quickly that I was getting pixel sized multicoloured dots following contours in images on my desktop and in games, just with the factory OC. It's not overheating, drivers are 372.54.

I am reluctant to return the card, as it was the last one in stock, so no replacement possible.

I was looking at a custom bios to underclock, or try to find a solution at least. I'm a little confused because the bios file reports different speeds to the official spec sheet... but i'm not very experienced with this, so could anyone assist in analysing the bios file and maybe help me get the card stable? I'm not too fussed about an overclock, just something to stop artifacting, I don't really understand what im doing when attempting to modify the bios file myself in maxwell bios tweaker, figured i'd probably just end up bricking it.









I found a later version of my bios at techpowerup, but again, don't really know if its safe to just drop the latest version bios onto the card, and didnt really understand the values in it too well.

I've tried underclocking the core and memory a bit in MSI afterburner, but no change. Unable to modify voltage.

I've attached my factory bios.

Thanks guys really appreciate the help with this!



GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## carsar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> Hi guys, got the Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme on sale recently and having some trouble with factory OC.
> 
> I've not actually attempted to modify anything yet, but I noticed quite quickly that I was getting pixel sized multicoloured dots following contours in images on my desktop and in games, just with the factory OC. It's not overheating, drivers are 372.54.
> 
> I am reluctant to return the card, as it was the last one in stock, so no replacement possible.


flash zotac AMP Omega bios. it's same cards, just Omega units can't handle Extreme clocks.

you can be second person(include me) with awful OCed card. my OMEGA has the worst OC at this forum) -1380mhz


----------



## cogrady84

im not fussed about the overclock, I just want to have my card running without artifacts so I can actually use it.

What would flashing the omega bios do to fix the artifacts? can you link to the bios?


----------



## carsar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> im not fussed about the overclock, I just want to have my card running without artifacts so I can actually use it.
> 
> What would flashing the omega bios do to fix the artifacts? can you link to the bios?


if your chip just can't handle Extreme clocks -this bios may help.
if your chip is RMA - flashing this bios won't help
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/177331/zotac-gtx980ti-6144-150701


----------



## cogrady84

Ok, wow this appears to have fixed the problem. Amazing!

What exactly has that done? Just underclocked the core/mem and undervolted?

Any other suggestions to maybe claw back a bit of performance without getting artifacts?


----------



## carsar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> Ok, wow this appears to have fixed the problem. Amazing!
> 
> What exactly has that done? Just underclocked the core/mem and undervolted?
> 
> Any other suggestions to maybe claw back a bit of performance without getting artifacts?


you can monitor it yourself. i have same voltage with Omega and Extreme bios. Gpu-z shows 1.187v
one thing i can't understand -your gpu-z's screenshot already shows Omega clocks. 1178-1279mhz are Omega clocks
are you sure that you bought Extreme card, not Omega?


----------



## cogrady84

I spoke too soon, got artifacts in BF4







is the only fix to RMA then?

Thats what I was confused about, the clocks on gpuz arent correct, definately bought the extreme though. Is there a way to tell what card it is without getting the box off the top of the wardrobe?


----------



## cogrady84

I've just checked and mine is the Omega edition, what a prat... sorry!! Ok with this new information, any further ideas?


----------



## carsar1

[quote name="cogrady84" url="/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/7080#post_25471977" Is there a way to tell what card it is without getting the box off the top of the wardrobe?[/quote]
yes, you can find the moled number here


http://imgur.com/zx9sN

90505-10p -Extreme
90504-10p -Omega


----------



## cogrady84

Yeah i've since figured out mine is the Omega edition by looking at my purchase history, so sorry. what a prat.

I've flashed my exported BIOS back to the card for now, so its back at factory condition, still artifacting. Any ideas?


----------



## carsar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> I've flashed my exported BIOS back to the card for now, so its back at factory condition, still artifacting. Any ideas?


if you don't want to return that card -try underclock memory, gpu and undervolt it.

I'd be happy to undervolting omega's bios too. may be my gpu can OC higher with lower voltage.


----------



## cogrady84

I tried to underclock the core and memory clocks already but still got artifacts. I don't appear to be able to change the voltage in MSI Afterburner, is this something that needs a custom bios?


----------



## FrostyAMD

Hello Mr. Dark Awhile back you did a bios for my Gigabyte GTX 970G1 that did fine on that card. I have a Gigabyte GTX 980 t iG1 rev 1.0. ASIC is 69.2 presently running a dual monitor setup (Qnix 2710) 2560x1440. I like to raise my TDP as much as possible, disable boost, and increase to the maximum vcore. My goal is to find max stable overclock that I can hopefully better than 1530. I hope you can help

GM200.zip 146k .zip file
[/COLOR


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> Yes it does, do you need me to upload the bios again or you still have it?


'
Yes, please








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Probably not for every laptop, because with my previous Hasee/Clevo/Schenker I was over these limits..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1588091/nvidia-gtx-965m-overclock


I read something about that company before.. its not as normal brand... i think they have some laptop's with normal cpu&gpu not the mobile version








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Because i made the hardware unlock like suggested in this guide: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
> So now the power reading in GPUz is different... by the way take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9938240


I can see, but its not worth as we can increase the TDP limit from the bios to the same level








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZetsubouSensei*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark,
> 
> Picked up a 980 Ti Hybrid a few days ago and have been playing with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be able to please increase the voltage to between 1.27-1.28 and increase the TDP?
> 
> I currently have the card running at 1451MHz @1.187mV, so Power target at 110%, GPU +110MHz and Mem +500MHz.
> 
> I'm hoping to hit about 1500-1525MHz if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ASIC quality, if needed, is 71.7%
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

Here yo go

GM200-----ZetsubouSense---DArk.zip 146k .zip file


ZetsubouSense---DArk.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slips*
> 
> Yess, it was only wrong nvflash.
> Works like a dream, thanks.


Glad to hear that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> Hi guys, got the Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme on sale recently and having some trouble with factory OC.
> 
> I've not actually attempted to modify anything yet, but I noticed quite quickly that I was getting pixel sized multicoloured dots following contours in images on my desktop and in games, just with the factory OC. It's not overheating, drivers are 372.54.
> 
> I am reluctant to return the card, as it was the last one in stock, so no replacement possible.
> 
> I was looking at a custom bios to underclock, or try to find a solution at least. I'm a little confused because the bios file reports different speeds to the official spec sheet... but i'm not very experienced with this, so could anyone assist in analysing the bios file and maybe help me get the card stable? I'm not too fussed about an overclock, just something to stop artifacting, I don't really understand what im doing when attempting to modify the bios file myself in maxwell bios tweaker, figured i'd probably just end up bricking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a later version of my bios at techpowerup, but again, don't really know if its safe to just drop the latest version bios onto the card, and didnt really understand the values in it too well.
> 
> I've tried underclocking the core and memory a bit in MSI afterburner, but no change. Unable to modify voltage.
> 
> I've attached my factory bios.
> 
> Thanks guys really appreciate the help with this!
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

Sound like very poor chip! but here yo go

GM200---cogrady84---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.22v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that should be stable even if your card have <60% ASIC! flash and report back









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark Awhile back you did a bios for my Gigabyte GTX 970G1 that did fine on that card. I have a Gigabyte GTX 980 t iG1 rev 1.0. ASIC is 69.2 presently running a dual monitor setup (Qnix 2710) 2560x1440. I like to raise my TDP as much as possible, disable boost, and increase to the maximum vcore. My goal is to find max stable overclock that I can hopefully better than 1530. I hope you can help
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> [/COLOR


Hello there

here yo go

GM200----FrostyAMD----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1531mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit ( 470W ) & boost off

let me know how yo go


----------



## cogrady84

Hi Dark,

I'm a bit of a dumbass and it turned out my card isnt the extreme edition, its actually the Omega edition.

Would using your custom bios still be safe considering the stock speeds are significantly lower?

Regardless, thankyou very much for taking the time to do this for me!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> Hi Dark,
> 
> I'm a bit of a dumbass and it turned out my card isnt the extreme edition, its actually the Omega edition.
> 
> Would using your custom bios still be safe considering the stock speeds are significantly lower?
> 
> Regardless, thankyou very much for taking the time to do this for me!


Hello

That bios is your bios ( from your first post ) plus my setting.. if that extracted from your card then flash it no problem


----------



## cogrady84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That bios is your bios ( from your first post ) plus my setting.. if that extracted from your card then flash it no problem


Ah ok, so my current core speed is 1178mhz and its safe to bump it up to 1405mhz? Seems like quite a big increase, but I don't really know what im talking about


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> Ah ok, so my current core speed is 1178mhz and its safe to bump it up to 1405mhz? Seems like quite a big increase, but I don't really know what im talking about


Your base clock is 1178mhz, the boost should be 13xx mhz.. 1405mhz should be fine at that voltage


----------



## cogrady84

What an absolute legend, looks like its worked, only tried it for 10 minutes or so, but no artifacts so far. Will see what its like over the next few hours and get back to you.

Thanks alot mate, I owe you, do you accept donations for gods work?


----------



## Cannonkill

NewWinRARarchive.zip 134k .zip file


Dark this is the bios that you previously moidded for me but i now have my msi 970 on water so do what you think woul;d work best. as of using this i am seeing temps in overwatch and nomans sky in the upper 40's


----------



## carsar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GM200---cogrady84---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.22v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that should be stable even if your card have <60% ASIC! flash and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Mr-Dark, can you edit this bios for 1430mhz(and 1.22v) $ 2000 memory?
i ve tested this bios and it works better than stock, but if i use msi ab to overclock it 1405 ---1430, BF3 will crash.
may be, my gpu will be stable with flashed 1430mhz bios...


----------



## M4rk3b

GM200M4rk3b.zip 152k .zip file


Hi Mr-Dark,

could you

Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
Increase the TDP limit
Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards! (but leave it so i can play with it please)

so i can try and raise a little my oc (lets hope this help cause of my bad OCind chip, this would be my last try)

thk in advanced.


----------



## cogrady84

Hi Mr-Dark,

I seem to be getting artifacts again this morning unfortunately









They are just at the desktop, without being under any load... any suggestions of further modifications to the bios?

Thanks


----------



## Hunemaeh

Hi everyone

(come from germany, bad english, sry)

I use a MSI 980Ti 6G and my Bios is already modded. I increase the Power Limit and pushed the Mem on 3600MHz.

Core Clock is normally ~1342MHz at 1.162V. It is possible to change the Core Clock to 1400MHz, no matter of temperature?

i want the 1400/3600MHz ALL time, hope you understand me









Somebody can change my Bios please? THANKS

GM200OC1.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## ColdDeckEd

I've settled on a bios that clocks to 1531 at 1.258v, this setting seems to get me the highest benches. I'm still not sure how I was able to get to 1537 on the other bios it could also be some of the boost state clocks are too high I have yet to test it, I'm very happy with the way the card is running now regardless, thanks again Dark!

edit:

After 1 hour of Battlefield 3


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunemaeh*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> (come from germany, bad english, sry)
> 
> I use a MSI 980Ti 6G and my Bios is already modded. I increase the Power Limit and pushed the Mem on 3600MHz.
> 
> Core Clock is normally ~1342MHz at 1.162V. It is possible to change the Core Clock to 1400MHz, no matter of temperature?
> 
> i want the 1400/3600MHz ALL time, hope you understand me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody can change my Bios please? THANKS


 gm200oc1-mod.zip 152k .zip file


Here's a bios I set to 1405 at 1.218v, should be stable 1400, if not you might need to add more voltage. I would think that you could lower the voltage even more than what I set up, but I wanted to be kind of safe first. I merely copied the voltage states Mr Dark provided me, plus his advice how to set clocks and boost states. I did not touch your power table! You said it has a modified power limit already anyways. Anyways this is kind of the first bios I've tried modded for someone so maybe mr dark can take a look at it first lol. Good luck!


----------



## SPeRii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I seem to be getting artifacts again this morning unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just at the desktop, without being under any load... any suggestions of further modifications to the bios?
> 
> Thanks


This means that ur mems are clocked too high


----------



## cogrady84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> This means that ur mems are clocked too high


Mr-Dark could you underclock the memory slightly in the BIOS you created for me if this is the case?

Thanks


----------



## Night-Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, drop your stock bios and let me know what yo need


Ok, i don't know if this is unreasonable, but i'd like to be at 1.35V to 1.40V my current power target is 141% but I only hover between 90%-100% power percent.

STOCKUNLOCKEDLN2GM200.zip 146k .zip file


This has my stock unlocked LN2 bios.

Thanks Mr. Dark, I appreciate the time you put into all this.


----------



## S0Fluffy

hi, i have a MSI gtx960 gaming 2gb. could you help me out with this one?

GM206.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## SPeRii

dark, is there any chance the voltage on my strix is just software locked or somehing like that, maybe flashing a bios with higher voltage will give me just that, but the software will indicate im still at 1213


----------



## Night-Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> dark, is there any chance the voltage on my strix is just software locked or somehing like that, maybe flashing a bios with higher voltage will give me just that, but the software will indicate im still at 1213


ya it's most likely locked. In that case, yes, you would have to use a custom vbios.


----------



## Porkey Pine

Wow, this is quite the thread you've got going here, Mr-Dark!

I have an EVGA GTX 950 SC (I don't remember the model name off the top of my head; it's the small one with a single fan),
it's my first real gaming-class card, and I've been considering moving to a custom BIOS to squeeze out as much performance as I can out of it.
Currently with my overclock on stock BIOS, my card will boost up to about 1481MHz, and I have the voltage offset to +43mV.

When I first put the card under load, the voltage will go up to 1.237V, and the core clock will go up to about 1490Mhz, but then after a few seconds, the clocks settle back down to 1481, and the voltage drops down to 1.212V and does not go any higher, regardless of my settings. In GPU-Z I see my PerfCap reason is VRel.
Could anyone here possibly help me modify my card's BIOS if I post it? I'm hoping to get somewhere at least over that juicy 1500MHz core clock, and _maybe_ shoot for 1600MHz, but for now I think I want to stick to a core voltage of around 1.25 to (maybe) 1.3V and see where that gets me.
As this is my first time flashing BIOS on _any_ card, I'm obviously still trying to learn how it all works. If possible, I would like to start off at just 1500MHz, 1.25V, and be able to push voltage and clocks higher through an OC program.

Also... My friend has this big, *fat* MSI laptop with a GTX 980M in it. We spent some time overclocking it and got the 5820HK to 4.2GHz, but we were limited OCing the 980M by NVidia's piddle-poor BIOS on the card. Would this also be the place to come to, to fix that?

GM206STOCK.zip 199k .zip file


Edit: Fixed attachment placed in end of paragraph.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> NewWinRARarchive.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark this is the bios that you previously moidded for me but i now have my msi 970 on water so do what you think woul;d work best. as of using this i am seeing temps in overwatch and nomans sky in the upper 40's


That bios already at the Max, 1.300v and 340W TDP limit.. is 1519mhz the max stable clock ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carsar1*
> 
> Mr-Dark, can you edit this bios for 1430mhz(and 1.22v) $ 2000 memory?
> i ve tested this bios and it works better than stock, but if i use msi ab to overclock it 1405 ---1430, BF3 will crash.
> may be, my gpu will be stable with flashed 1430mhz bios...


Sure, here yo go

GM200----carsar1--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.22v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> GM200M4rk3b.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> could you
> 
> Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> Increase the TDP limit
> Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards! (but leave it so i can play with it please)
> 
> so i can try and raise a little my oc (lets hope this help cause of my bad OCind chip, this would be my last try)
> 
> thk in advanced.


Hello there

Here yo go

GM200----M4rk3b----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I seem to be getting artifacts again this morning unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just at the desktop, without being under any load... any suggestions of further modifications to the bios?
> 
> Thanks


Hey there

try this one

GM200---cogrady84-memory--Dark.zip 152k .zip file


lower memory clock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunemaeh*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> (come from germany, bad english, sry)
> 
> I use a MSI 980Ti 6G and my Bios is already modded. I increase the Power Limit and pushed the Mem on 3600MHz.
> 
> Core Clock is normally ~1342MHz at 1.162V. It is possible to change the Core Clock to 1400MHz, no matter of temperature?
> 
> i want the 1400/3600MHz ALL time, hope you understand me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody can change my Bios please? THANKS
> 
> GM200OC1.zip 150k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM200OC1----Hunemaeh----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3600mhz memory & 1.19v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> I've settled on a bios that clocks to 1531 at 1.258v, this setting seems to get me the highest benches. I'm still not sure how I was able to get to 1537 on the other bios it could also be some of the boost state clocks are too high I have yet to test it, I'm very happy with the way the card is running now regardless, thanks again Dark!
> 
> edit:
> 
> After 1 hour of Battlefield 3


Very nice man! that Hybrid is Fantastic card..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night-Killer*
> 
> Ok, i don't know if this is unreasonable, but i'd like to be at 1.35V to 1.40V my current power target is 141% but I only hover between 90%-100% power percent.
> 
> STOCKUNLOCKEDLN2GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> This has my stock unlocked LN2 bios.
> 
> Thanks Mr. Dark, I appreciate the time you put into all this.


Hello

The limit on any Maxwell card is 1.312v, so that fine for yo ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0Fluffy*
> 
> hi, i have a MSI gtx960 gaming 2gb. could you help me out with this one?
> 
> GM206.zip 145k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM206------S0Fluffy----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


S0Fluffy----Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and make sure that stable, then yo can push the core clock farther from any OC software..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> dark, is there any chance the voltage on my strix is just software locked or somehing like that, maybe flashing a bios with higher voltage will give me just that, but the software will indicate im still at 1213


Hello

Asus lock the voltage from the VRM, but an guy report a Utility to push the voltage farther on the Strix, but after 2 day's he report that the card gave up! and he RMA that card to Asus









the VRM cooling barely enough for 1.212v








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porkey Pine*
> 
> Wow, this is quite the thread you've got going here, Mr-Dark!
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 950 SC (I don't remember the model name off the top of my head; it's the small one with a single fan),
> it's my first real gaming-class card, and I've been considering moving to a custom BIOS to squeeze out as much performance as I can out of it.
> Currently with my overclock on stock BIOS, my card will boost up to about 1481MHz, and I have the voltage offset to +43mV.
> 
> When I first put the card under load, the voltage will go up to 1.237V, and the core clock will go up to about 1490Mhz, but then after a few seconds, the clocks settle back down to 1481, and the voltage drops down to 1.212V and does not go any higher, regardless of my settings. In GPU-Z I see my PerfCap reason is VRel.
> Could anyone here possibly help me modify my card's BIOS if I post it? I'm hoping to get somewhere at least over that juicy 1500MHz core clock, and _maybe_ shoot for 1600MHz, but for now I think I want to stick to a core voltage of around 1.25 to (maybe) 1.3V and see where that gets me.
> As this is my first time flashing BIOS on _any_ card, I'm obviously still trying to learn how it all works. If possible, I would like to start off at just 1500MHz, 1.25V, and be able to push voltage and clocks higher through an OC program.
> 
> Also... My friend has this big, *fat* MSI laptop with a GTX 980M in it. We spent some time overclocking it and got the 5820HK to 4.2GHz, but we were limited OCing the 980M by NVidia's piddle-poor BIOS on the card. Would this also be the place to come to, to fix that?
> 
> GM206STOCK.zip 199k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit: Fixed attachment placed in end of paragraph.


Hello

here yo go

GM206STOCK---PorkeyPine---Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.5ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

the only way to push the voltage farther is from the bios.. but yo can push the core clock from any OC software...

for your friend drop the stock bios here so i can help


----------



## Porkey Pine

Thanks so much Mr-Dark. I've actually already looked at the BIOS you gave me and made a few small personal tweaks here and there.

Currently my friend is not at home; he doesn't know if/when we'd be able to post his vbios here. We'll get to it if we get a chance.

Also, I run a *lot* of [email protected] on my GPU. As this is my first time "outside the walls" voltage-wise with a video card, I must ask,
If I run [email protected] on my GPU for possibly up to 12-16 hours at a time, how do you think my GPU will hold up now with these sorts of overclocks from the new BIOS?
I've heard that anywhere up to about 1.3V should be safe for normal gaming use, but when I'm putting my GPU under 100% load for such extended periods of time... I don't know just how careful I should be with voltages and heat. I figured that you, and other people here, would have more experience with how GPUs start to act under certain conditions while running custom settings.


----------



## cogrady84

Hi Mr-Dark,

Thanks again, I see you clocked the memory down to 1500, but I still have artifacts









Do you think this is an RMA?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## S0Fluffy

hey thanks man, but nvflash keeps saying verification error, only not with the stock bios.. what can i do?

EDIT: wait i think i got it lol, used other nvflash.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porkey Pine*
> 
> Thanks so much Mr-Dark. I've actually already looked at the BIOS you gave me and made a few small personal tweaks here and there.
> 
> Currently my friend is not at home; he doesn't know if/when we'd be able to post his vbios here. We'll get to it if we get a chance.
> 
> Also, I run a *lot* of [email protected] on my GPU. As this is my first time "outside the walls" voltage-wise with a video card, I must ask,
> If I run [email protected] on my GPU for possibly up to 12-16 hours at a time, how do you think my GPU will hold up now with these sorts of overclocks from the new BIOS?
> I've heard that anywhere up to about 1.3V should be safe for normal gaming use, but when I'm putting my GPU under 100% load for such extended periods of time... I don't know just how careful I should be with voltages and heat. I figured that you, and other people here, would have more experience with how GPUs start to act under certain conditions while running custom settings.


Hello

Folding on the card isn't good idea without full waterblock.. some component will overheat duo to the high load for long time..

on the stock cooler keep it under 1.250v for folding and make a custom fan curve is good idea for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> Thanks again, I see you clocked the memory down to 1500, but I still have artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is an RMA?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


Its defective card bro, sorry to say that but yo should RMA that card... slap the stock bios and send it back








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0Fluffy*
> 
> 
> hey thanks man, but nvflash keeps saying verification error, only not with the stock bios.. what can i do?
> 
> EDIT: wait i think i got it lol, used other nvflash.


Glad to hear that, Btw if yo still need help try this

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI

GL


----------



## SPeRii

i dont really think its the cooling on strix, i did a friendly custom fan profile and im not getting above 61 in ungine


----------



## carsar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM200----carsar1--Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.22v
> Hello there


thanks.
but no luck - my card can't handle 1430mhz. that's a little strange for 72% asic...


----------



## Night-Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The limit on any Maxwell card is 1.312v, so that fine for yo ?


If that's the most it can take then yes that's fine, thank you so much!


----------



## Lord of meat

hello all,
I just notice my gpu shows the memory speed at half. it used to show the full speed 3938.
is that normal?
only thing i did was to update gpuz


heaven bench shows 3938 and the score is 2363.8-2364


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> hello all,
> I just notice my gpu shows the memory speed at half. it used to show the full speed 3938.
> is that normal?
> only thing i did was to update gpuz
> 
> 
> heaven bench shows 3938 and the score is 2363.8-2364


HUmm , have similar thing here with 1.10.0 showing 105MHz on idle when every other Monitoring soft says 405MHz. Looks like GPU-Z got some fixing to do








But that would be correct CLOCK BTW 1969X2 =3938


----------



## Lord of meat

just checked 0.9 and 0.8 it still shows half speed.
do u think it might be the firmware?
also! does anyone with a overclocked 980ti have farcry primal? if so can you do me a favor and run a benchmark on it on 1080p all maxed with hd textrue and another same settings at 1440p?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> just checked 0.9 and 0.8 it still shows half speed.
> do u think it might be the firmware?


It's not half its exactly what your Memory Clock is you might want to try changing to Metric see if that changes


----------



## Lord of meat

no change, its really strange that it changed. maybe this new windows anniversary messed up everything, i noticed my fps is lower too.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> no change, its really strange that it changed. maybe this new windows anniversary messed up everything, i noticed my fps is lower too.


LOL that's on you Buddy , Windows is not at fault here








Your BASE memory Clock should be 1753 you just got used to looking at 3505 NUMBER








I mean i noticed the change just not bothering me that much , check Nvidia Control Panel / System Information they might all made that change , it's still correct though


----------



## Lord of meat

just fixed it. score is now 2373 so it went up `9 point.
i edited the bios so it looks like this

now my ocd is better


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> just fixed it. score is now 2373 so it went up `9 point.
> i edited the bios so it looks like this
> 
> now my ocd is better


HEHE to each it's own







but in reality nothing changed


----------



## Foke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give this a try
> 
> 980Tibios----kevinzheng1111----Dark.zip 902k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 85% fan speed at 70c..
> 
> flash that bios and report back.. keep in mind that bios need Zero tweak from yo


Hi Mr.Dark!

Flashed this bios (same card) to my MSI 980ti gaming 6G. Ran the Heaven benchmark on ultra and extreme settings with 4x anti aliasing.
Temp went up to 83c , does this mean my card cant handle it? WIth aggressive fan profile made from your youtube video.
Thx in advance!

MSIGTX980tiGaming6GGM200_ORG.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## cogrady84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its defective card bro, sorry to say that but yo should RMA that card... slap the stock bios and send it back


Yeah arranged a refund and ordered an Inno3D GTX 1070 iChill Air Boss X3. Might come back for some assistance overclocking it if I can manage to get it not to artifact at factory speeds!

Thanks a million for all your help over the week with this.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> i dont really think its the cooling on strix, i did a friendly custom fan profile and im not getting above 61 in ungine


I think yo didn't understand me correctly.. Asus lock the voltage to avoid any Overheat or something as many report very high VRM temp even without Oc..

check your VRM temp from Hwinfo32..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carsar1*
> 
> thanks.
> but no luck - my card can't handle 1430mhz. that's a little strange for 72% asic...


Its the silicon all the time!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night-Killer*
> 
> If that's the most it can take then yes that's fine, thank you so much!


Okay, that a Classy Ti right ?

give this a try

GM200---Night-Killer----Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

as the Classy card need the Evga Classy Tool to push the voltage over 1.212v.. that's how the card work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> HUmm , have similar thing here with 1.10.0 showing 105MHz on idle when every other Monitoring soft says 405MHz. Looks like GPU-Z got some fixing to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that would be correct CLOCK BTW 1969X2 =3938


^^ This








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> no change, its really strange that it changed. maybe this new windows anniversary messed up everything, i noticed my fps is lower too.


Its the same bro, its how gpu-Z read that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foke*
> 
> Hi Mr.Dark!
> 
> Flashed this bios to my MSI 980ti gaming 6G. Ran the Heaven benchmark on ultra and extreme settings with 4x anti aliasing.
> Temp went up to 83c , does this mean my card cant handle it? WIth aggressive fan profile made from your youtube video.
> Thx in advance!
> 
> MSIGTX980tiGaming6GGM200_ORG.zip 147k .zip file


Hey there

That's mean yo need a better cooling.. its known problem with stock MSI cooler on the Ti chip..

try this one

980Tibios----Foke---Dark.zip 902k .zip file


100% Fan speed at 68c.. if the same problem yo can think about the Kraken G10 + AIO ( 100$ ) to keep the card nice and cold and for sure OC that to the MAX!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cogrady84*
> 
> Yeah arranged a refund and ordered an Inno3D GTX 1070 iChill Air Boss X3. Might come back for some assistance overclocking it if I can manage to get it not to artifact at factory speeds!
> 
> Thanks a million for all your help over the week with this.


Glad to hear that bro! hope the new card will serve you very well









and you're most welcome!


----------



## Foke

"Hey there

That's mean yo need a better cooling.. its known problem with stock MSI cooler on the Ti chip..

try this one

980Tibios----Foke---Dark.zip 902k .zip file

100% Fan speed at 68c.. if the same problem yo can think about the Kraken G10 + AIO ( 100$ ) to keep the card nice and cold and for sure OC that to the MAX! smile.gif"

Damn, same result, crash on 85-86c. Just bought this card few weeks ago for 400€ + postage 20€. Now if i choose to buy better cooler for 100$, is it worth the money comparing to new generation cards?
Any idea how much i should lower clocks to keep it steady and OC with stock fans?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foke*
> 
> "Hey there
> 
> That's mean yo need a better cooling.. its known problem with stock MSI cooler on the Ti chip..
> 
> try this one
> 
> 980Tibios----Foke---Dark.zip 902k .zip file
> 
> 100% Fan speed at 68c.. if the same problem yo can think about the Kraken G10 + AIO ( 100$ ) to keep the card nice and cold and for sure OC that to the MAX! smile.gif"
> 
> Damn, same result, crash on 85-86c. Just bought this card few weeks ago for 400€ + postage 20€. Now if i choose to buy better cooler for 100$, is it worth the money comparing to new generation cards?
> Any idea how much i should lower clocks to keep it steady and OC with stock fans?


Hello

Try this bios for lower temp

980Tibios----kevinzheng1111-low--Temp-Dark.zip 902k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3,8ghz memory & 1.18v & higher TDP limit & boost off & Custom fan curve..

If yo can change that card for 1070 and pay 100€ only then do it.. but keep in mind the 980 Ti @1500/8000 faster than 1070 at max OC..

yo can also change the thermal paste to drop the temp by 2-5c.. ( Thermal Grizzly kryonaut or Gelid Extreme or Noctua Nt-H1 )


----------



## SauronTheGreat

mr dark habibi any news on pascal tweaker ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> mr dark habibi any news on pascal tweaker ?


Still nothing brotha


----------



## Foke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try this bios for lower temp
> 
> 980Tibios----kevinzheng1111-low--Temp-Dark.zip 902k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3,8ghz memory & 1.18v & higher TDP limit & boost off & Custom fan curve..
> 
> If yo can change that card for 1070 and pay 100€ only then do it.. but keep in mind the 980 Ti @1500/8000 faster than 1070 at max OC..
> 
> yo can also change the thermal paste to drop the temp by 2-5c.. ( Thermal Grizzly kryonaut or Gelid Extreme or Noctua Nt-H1 )


Wow, thats all info i need! Played with the clocks yesterday, but wasnt sure about the V. Will try that .rom today.
Thx for the quick reply. .
Keep up the good and awesome work!
Greetings from Finland


----------



## Night-Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, that a Classy Ti right ?
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM200---Night-Killer----Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> as the Classy card need the Evga Classy Tool to push the voltage over 1.212v.. that's how the card work


Ok thanks. I have the Classy Tool, so do I just put in the 1.32500V into the NVVDD or do I have to modify the bios further for it to run at that voltage? I dont think I should add power to the FBVDD(memory) and/or PEXVDD(PCI-E). If I do have to further mod the bios am I just moving the 1281mV values up to 1325mV, or do I have adjust the CLK sliders as well? I appreciate the help Dark, honestly.


----------



## pio14343

Hello Again Dark,
My friend wants an overclock on MSI GTX 980 Stock cooler.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

He wants +180Mhz on Core Clock (1773Mhz) and +500 Mhz on Mem Clock (4005Mhz) and your edits so it doesn't throttle (obviously)
I really love your bios edit on my evga gtx 970 SC will recommend you to everyone who wants to overclock








Thanks.


----------



## pio14343

Hello Again Dark,
My friend wants an overclock on MSI GTX 980 Stock cooler.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

He wants +180Mhz on Core Clock (1773Mhz) and +500 Mhz on Mem Clock (4005Mhz) and your edits so it doesn't throttle (obviously)
I really love your bios edit on my evga gtx 970 SC will recommend you to everyone who wants to overclock








Thanks.


----------



## Kayneinn

Hey there Dark i have a MSI 970 I would like to add a custom bios to I tried using your MSI Bios with 1531 base 4001 mem but got instant crashes on benchmarks.

MSIGTX970Dark.zip 136k .zip file

My stock bios.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


The clocks I'm currently running don't know if you can help me push the card even further.


----------



## galletabah

HI Again Dark!
I want to overclock my gpu with the lowet vcore posible and disable the boost
I have a gigabyte 980ti reference with full waterblock

GM200BIOS980-TIORIGINAL.zip 150k .zip file


Thanks Dark!!


----------



## M4rk3b

Mr-Dark

Dude i quit jajaja i have the worst card














could not handle that bios either, thanks a lot for your time and support i think ill just stick with stock bios


----------



## Muizaz88

Hello there Mr Dark!

I have a Palit GTX 970 Jetstream on stock cooler.

Could you jazz this bios up for me please?

Thank you in advance!

PalitGTX970Jetstream.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foke*
> 
> Wow, thats all info i need! Played with the clocks yesterday, but wasnt sure about the V. Will try that .rom today.
> Thx for the quick reply. .
> Keep up the good and awesome work!
> Greetings from Finland


Good luck bro!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Night-Killer*
> 
> Ok thanks. I have the Classy Tool, so do I just put in the 1.32500V into the NVVDD or do I have to modify the bios further for it to run at that voltage? I dont think I should add power to the FBVDD(memory) and/or PEXVDD(PCI-E). If I do have to further mod the bios am I just moving the 1281mV values up to 1325mV, or do I have adjust the CLK sliders as well? I appreciate the help Dark, honestly.


Yo can push the voltage from the Tool without the bios Mod.. that's how it work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pio14343*
> 
> Hello Again Dark,
> My friend wants an overclock on MSI GTX 980 Stock cooler.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> He wants +180Mhz on Core Clock (1773Mhz) and +500 Mhz on Mem Clock (4005Mhz) and your edits so it doesn't throttle (obviously)
> I really love your bios edit on my evga gtx 970 SC will recommend you to everyone who wants to overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hey bro

Are yo sure about the core clock ? 1773mhz ?









let me know so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kayneinn*
> 
> Hey there Dark i have a MSI 970 I would like to add a custom bios to I tried using your MSI Bios with 1531 base 4001 mem but got instant crashes on benchmarks.
> 
> MSIGTX970Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> My stock bios.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> The clocks I'm currently running don't know if you can help me push the card even further.


Hello

sound like your chip can't hold on 1531mhz.. Try this one for 1506mhz

MSIGTX970---Kayneinn---Dark.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> HI Again Dark!
> I want to overclock my gpu with the lowet vcore posible and disable the boost
> I have a gigabyte 980ti reference with full waterblock
> 
> GM200BIOS980-TIORIGINAL.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks Dark!!


Hello there

There is no way to OC the gpu with lowest Vcore from my Side.. yo should try that and let me know









Max out the Votlage/Power limit on the stock bios and push the clock to the limit, then let me know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4rk3b*
> 
> Mr-Dark
> 
> Dude i quit jajaja i have the worst card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could not handle that bios either, thanks a lot for your time and support i think ill just stick with stock bios


Hehehe, Bad card is Nightmare! I will do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muizaz88*
> 
> Hello there Mr Dark!
> 
> I have a Palit GTX 970 Jetstream on stock cooler.
> 
> Could you jazz this bios up for me please?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> PalitGTX970Jetstream.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

Here yo go

GM204---Muizaz88----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## pio14343

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Are yo sure about the core clock ? 1773mhz ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know so i can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> sound like your chip can't hold on 1531mhz.. Try this one for 1506mhz
> 
> MSIGTX970---Kayneinn---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Hello there
> 
> There is no way to OC the gpu with lowest Vcore from my Side.. yo should try that and let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max out the Votlage/Power limit on the stock bios and push the clock to the limit, then let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe, Bad card is Nightmare! I will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM204---Muizaz88----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Oh sorry Dark I meant 1573


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pio14343*
> 
> Oh sorry Dark I meant 1573


No problem, here yo go

GM204---pio14343---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1569mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & a little aggressive fan curve 50% = 72C

keep your Eye's on the Temperature


----------



## mmplpri

Hi could you tweak my bios for zotac 980ti

Core clock 1481mhz & 3700mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off thx

Zotac.GTX980Ti.6144.150630_1.rom.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmplpri*
> 
> Hi could you tweak my bios for zotac 980ti
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3700mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off thx
> 
> Zotac.GTX980Ti.6144.150630_1.rom.zip 152k .zip file


Here yo go

Zotac.GTX980Ti.--mmplpri---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


100% As per your request!


----------



## Kayneinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> sound like your chip can't hold on 1531mhz.. Try this one for 1506mhz
> 
> MSIGTX970---Kayneinn---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Hey Dark 970 Handles 1506 fine no crashes low temp underload think you could try boost it some more Or is it not worth?


----------



## Muizaz88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM204---Muizaz88----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thank you so much!

Seems to be running well!


----------



## galletabah

Well dark, them, disable de boost please xDDD

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

GM200BIOS980-TIORIGINAL.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## gruia

howdy. got a 950 gtx asus mini. fooling around with its bios . i just learned about the memory overclock being counterproductive, so have to go back and test that.

what i am wondering is, why and how do you disable boost? i see its not by chosing disable in the drop down.

and what wouldbe the purpose (power efficiency wise) to have a high core or high boost? are these two connected ?

thanks

Edit: ah, by setting all entries to #0. disable doesnt work?


----------



## microtech

Hey there Mr Dark!

It has been months since I had to ask for your assistance but suddenly there is a game I am playing that is locking up my overclock.

So I am hoping you can please lower my core clock a bit on this one, whatever you think is a good increment, like 40 Mhz or thereabouts. I am shocked that every other game plays fine but this "hard reset redux" game causes hard locks then a driver crash. If I go back to stock bios it works fine.

So this one down to like 1440 or whatever you think good sir:

MrDarkEVGAHybridReal.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kayneinn*
> 
> Hey Dark 970 Handles 1506 fine no crashes low temp underload think you could try boost it some more Or is it not worth?


Yo can push the core clock a little more.. its the silicon all the time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muizaz88*
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Seems to be running well!


Glad to hear that! Enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Well dark, them, disable de boost please xDDD
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> GM200BIOS980-TIORIGINAL.zip 150k .zip file


Sure. Here yo go

GM200BIOS980-TI----galletabah.zip 152k .zip file


As per your request








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> howdy. got a 950 gtx asus mini. fooling around with its bios . i just learned about the memory overclock being counterproductive, so have to go back and test that.
> 
> what i am wondering is, why and how do you disable boost? i see its not by chosing disable in the drop down.
> 
> and what wouldbe the purpose (power efficiency wise) to have a high core or high boost? are these two connected ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Edit: ah, by setting all entries to #0. disable doesnt work?


Hello

We disable the boost to avoid the thermal throttle at 67c (or higher ).. also boost make some stutter at high Res duo to the throttle on the core clock..

also we increase the power limit to avoid the power throttle as the core clock will throttle once the power usage + 95%..

drop your stock bios so i can help ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey there Mr Dark!
> 
> It has been months since I had to ask for your assistance but suddenly there is a game I am playing that is locking up my overclock.
> 
> So I am hoping you can please lower my core clock a bit on this one, whatever you think is a good increment, like 40 Mhz or thereabouts. I am shocked that every other game plays fine but this "hard reset redux" game causes hard locks then a driver crash. If I go back to stock bios it works fine.
> 
> So this one down to like 1440 or whatever you think good sir:
> 
> MrDarkEVGAHybridReal.zip 146k .zip file


Hello

some games is super sensitive to gpu OC.. but here yo go

MrDarkEVGAHybrid----microtech----1481mhz.zip 146k .zip file


1481mhz should be fine


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yo can push the core clock a little more.. its the silicon all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Here yo go
> 
> GM200BIOS980-TI----galletabah.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> As per your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> We disable the boost to avoid the thermal throttle at 67c (or higher ).. also boost make some stutter at high Res duo to the throttle on the core clock..
> 
> also we increase the power limit to avoid the power throttle as the core clock will throttle once the power usage + 95%..
> 
> drop your stock bios so i can help ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> some games is super sensitive to gpu OC.. but here yo go
> 
> MrDarkEVGAHybrid----microtech----1481mhz.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1481mhz should be fine


Hey man thanks, I should have mentioned already that I tried it at 1481 as well. It was another ROM which had a slightly lower voltage so I thought I'd give you this one.

So it still has to go below 1481 for some reason, I think maybe 1443 should be safe?

EDIT - Actually now that I say that I don't think I ever tried 1481 at the higher voltage like this one, I will try it! That would be great.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey man thanks, I should have mentioned already that I tried it at 1481 as well. It was another ROM which had a slightly lower voltage so I thought I'd give you this one.
> 
> So it still has to go below 1481 for some reason, I think maybe 1443 should be safe?
> 
> EDIT - Actually now that I say that I don't think I ever tried 1481 at the higher voltage like this one, I will try it! That would be great.


No problem, here yo go









MrDarkEVGAHybrid----1443mhz.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, here yo go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrDarkEVGAHybrid----1443mhz.zip 146k .zip file


Ok awesome good sir you are the best. I will have this one as a backup if the 1481 fails!









With much love man, you are awesome!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Ok awesome good sir you are the best. I will have this one as a backup if the 1481 fails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With much love man, you are awesome!


You're most welcome bro!


----------



## pio14343

Hello dark, today I have tested it out on my friends PC and it caused valley bench to lag for 10 sec and carried on and crashed on BF1, hmm I was watching HWmonitor on second monitor and I'm not sure if I was looking at the right voltage but I think it was showing 1.000v on the gpu.
Also if you can then please down clock the core by -20Mhz, no idea why it failed as before i added 180mhz and worked fine.


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're most welcome bro!


Dang I can't believe it but somehow it still crashes at 1443... what the heck this game must have OC'd cards I guess..

If you have a moment maybe let's go all the way down to like 1390 or whatever is close there?

Do you think its possible the higher voltage is causing it to be less stable, no way right?

Here it is if needed:

MrDarkEVGAHybrid----1443mhz.zip 146k .zip file


EDIT - I lowered the memory a bit and so far it seems ok at 1443 / 3800, will keep trying here


----------



## gruia

im currenlty stable at 1480 w 1930
but im annoyed that clocks dont go down to the minimum 2-3 hundreads
i dont think i get temp throttle. as the vent keeps it low

1480.zip 149k .zip file


Edit : Ah, it is the 144hz bug. just found out. ill switch to 120. erm , >> yup 120 worked. reported to nvidia

but do look at the bios

currently i set it at 1506 with 4k. the ram oc seems to be limitless lol


----------



## ashr

Hi again! You modded my bios for me but it seems the voltage is a bit too low (my bad), it's at 1.099v atm which causes it to freeze up every now and then (really rare, maybe every 8-10 hours) when gaming. I tried increasing the values in the bios you modded for me but didn't feel comfortable flashing it, could you increase it to 1.125v. Ty again.

I've attached the bios you modded before, if you need the stock bios let me know.

GM200980TiStockBIOS-ModdedDARK1.099v.zip 146k .zip file


Edit: I thought I would go ahead and flash the bios I tweaked, everything seems ok. Could you just check if I increased the voltage correctly? I changed it to 1118.8mV in bios which shows up as 1.124v in afterburner.

11181.124v.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Bride

@Mr-Dark I need to understand a little bit about what I'm doing, the overclock is a very interesting topic... I'm also helping my self with Google, but any advice will be appreciated... I just want understand better...

Actually my GTX950 BIOS is modified at 1557MHz of core, memory at 2055MHz , 1.281 volts, power TDP 250W...
stable with Unigine Heaven and Valley, Firestrike Benchmark and Firestrike Stress Test... I pass also Furmark but keeping the core at 1506MHz...

First question, how I'm drawing 250W? are enough? from pci express I'm giving 75W and from a single 6 pin connector up to 75W... so a total of 150W... when I set 250W with the Maxwell Tweaker, in fact I can provide this power? here also my PSU technical values:



I'm also using this website, selecting only the Video Card, obtaining an indicative wattage...
http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator

another question, actually 1.281 volts are enough for this frequency, but there is a formula or a software utility for calculate the correct values? which is the reference voltage of GM206 GPUS for calculate the exact overvoltage percentage? 1.31 volts it's the limit? there is way for cross it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gruia

can you post ur bios. id like to see it


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pio14343*
> 
> Hello dark, today I have tested it out on my friends PC and it caused valley bench to lag for 10 sec and carried on and crashed on BF1, hmm I was watching HWmonitor on second monitor and I'm not sure if I was looking at the right voltage but I think it was showing 1.000v on the gpu.
> Also if you can then please down clock the core by -20Mhz, no idea why it failed as before i added 180mhz and worked fine.


Hello there

here yo go

GM204---pio14343---Dark--1544mhz.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1544mhz.. Sometime with Boost On we can push the clock and pass some games but its not fully stable as the card still throttle duo to boost limit..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Dang I can't believe it but somehow it still crashes at 1443... what the heck this game must have OC'd cards I guess..
> 
> If you have a moment maybe let's go all the way down to like 1390 or whatever is close there?
> 
> Do you think its possible the higher voltage is causing it to be less stable, no way right?
> 
> Here it is if needed:
> 
> MrDarkEVGAHybrid----1443mhz.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT - I lowered the memory a bit and so far it seems ok at 1443 / 3800, will keep trying here


Before the bios modding again, try the following

1- Set custom fan curve at 60c = 50% Fan speed to keep the VRM nice and cold.. btw how the core temp ? if same problem at 1443/4000 go to step two

2- drop the core clock 20mhz and try again ? how the power usage under load ?

let me know so i can help yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> im currenlty stable at 1480 w 1930
> but im annoyed that clocks dont go down to the minimum 2-3 hundreads
> i dont think i get temp throttle. as the vent keeps it low
> 
> 1480.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit : Ah, it is the 144hz bug. just found out. ill switch to 120. erm , but do look at the bios
> 
> currently i set it at 1506 with 4k. the ram oc seems to be limitless lol


Hello

That not good bios.. boost still on and voltage not locked at 1.212v and the TDP not enough.. try this one

1480-----gruia--Dark.zip 149k .zip file


gruia--Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit ( 190w ) & Boost off..

No need to adjust the power limit anymore.. its effective from the bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashr*
> 
> Hi again! You modded my bios for me but it seems the voltage is a bit too low (my bad), it's at 1.099v atm which causes it to freeze up every now and then (really rare, maybe every 8-10 hours) when gaming. I tried increasing the values in the bios you modded for me but didn't feel comfortable flashing it, could you increase it to 1.125v. Ty again.
> 
> I've attached the bios you modded before, if you need the stock bios let me know.
> 
> GM200980TiStockBIOS-ModdedDARK1.099v.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit: I thought I would go ahead and flash the bios I tweaked, everything seems ok. Could you just check if I increased the voltage correctly? I changed it to 1118.8mV in bios which shows up as 1.124v in afterburner.
> 
> 11181.124v.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

Its perfect bro, yo did it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> @Mr-Dark I need to understand a little bit about what I'm doing, the overclock is a very interesting topic... I'm also helping my self with Google, but any advice will be appreciated... I just want understand better...
> 
> Actually my GTX950 BIOS is modified at 1557MHz of core, memory at 2055MHz , 1.281 volts, power TDP 250W...
> stable with Unigine Heaven and Valley, Firestrike Benchmark and Firestrike Stress Test... I pass also Furmark but keeping the core at 1506MHz...
> 
> First question, how I'm drawing 250W? are enough? from pci express I'm giving 75W and from a single 6 pin connector up to 75W... so a total of 150W... when I set 250W with the Maxwell Tweaker, in fact I can provide this power? here also my PSU technical values:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using this website, selecting only the Video Card, obtaining an indicative wattage...
> http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator
> 
> another question, actually 1.281 volts are enough for this frequency, but there is a formula or a software utility for calculate the correct values? which is the reference voltage of GM206 GPUS for calculate the exact overvoltage percentage? 1.31 volts it's the limit? there is way for cross it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello

First thing don't use Furmark anymore! yo can damage the VRM physically!

about the TDP, on your card yo can push the 6 pin cable to 150W as i can see your PSU more than enough for that.. So the total TDP should be 225W not more.. but keep in mind the card will never pull that as the GTX 950 is 90W card...

yo can calculate the real power usage by multiply the percentage while the card under load * the limit on the bios.. So if yo see 60% while the card under load then its 250W * 60% = 150W

there is no way to know how much the voltage needed for specific frequency.. some card need 1.28v for 1506mhz and some need 1.200v









now to avoid problem's set the power limit to 225W


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Before the bios modding again, try the following
> 
> 1- Set custom fan curve at 60c = 50% Fan speed to keep the VRM nice and cold.. btw how the core temp ? if same problem at 1443/4000 go to step two
> 
> 2- drop the core clock 20mhz and try again ? how the power usage under load ?
> 
> let me know so i can help yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello


Hey man thanks for more help as always.

The card is staying super cool, it's the EVGA Hybrid and I have upgraded two enterprise grade noctua's on it, it never even goes above 50C so no way is it temperature.

After playing with it more it seems that 1443/3800 is the sweet spot, if I go up to 1443/4000 it crashes, if I try 1480/3800 it crashes too, but it went for like 3 hours no problem at 1443/3800 so I think we found the magic spot.

Edit - ah maybe I will try to turn up the fan on the card itself, I forgot there is a fan on there in addition to the radiator fan. Maybe the VRM's really are getting too warm... ahhh you may be on to something here!

Thanks sir!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hey man thanks for more help as always.
> 
> The card is staying super cool, it's the EVGA Hybrid and I have upgraded two enterprise grade noctua's on it, it never even goes above 50C so no way is it temperature.
> 
> After playing with it more it seems that 1443/3800 is the sweet spot, if I go up to 1443/4000 it crashes, if I try 1480/3800 it crashes too, but it went for like 3 hours no problem at 1443/3800 so I think we found the magic spot.
> 
> Edit - ah maybe I will try to turn up the fan on the card itself, I forgot there is a fan on there in addition to the radiator fan. Maybe the VRM's really are getting too warm... ahhh you may be on to something here!
> 
> Thanks sir!


I had 2 Hybrid in SLI, if i leave the fan curve at stock my pc will crash/black screen at anything > 1.250v.. while with 50% fan speed i can push the voltage up to 1.300v without any problem..

its normal, higher memory clock = more volt to keep the core stable...

let me know if yo still need anything


----------



## diguera

Hello @Mr-Dark. Please, can you mod this BIOS to me?

GalaxGTX970HoF.zip 136k .zip file


In my MSI Afterburner settings are

+37 mV
116% Power Limit
+33 Core (1450 total) (1417 Default Boost)
+495 Memory (2000 Total)

If I try more than +33 in core I get some artefacts. The Card is Watercooled, never hit 55°C.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diguera*
> 
> Hello @Mr-Dark. Please, can you mod this BIOS to me?
> 
> GalaxGTX970HoF.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> In my MSI Afterburner settings are
> 
> +37 mV
> 116% Power Limit
> +33 Core (1450 total) (1417 Default Boost)
> +495 Memory (2000 Total)
> 
> If I try more than +33 in core I get some artefacts. The Card is Watercooled, never hit 55°C.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello there

Sure, here yo go

GalaxGTX970HoF----diguera----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1443mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that card is voltage locked at 1.212v from the bios, but someone report that Galax have voltage tool for that card but i'm not sure about that


----------



## diguera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GalaxGTX970HoF----diguera----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1443mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that card is voltage locked at 1.212v from the bios, but someone report that Galax have voltage tool for that card but i'm not sure about that


Thank you. I will test later and post the results here.

Idon't know about this tool. I'll make another research in The Galax Owners thread.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> yo can calculate the real power usage by multiply the percentage while the card under load * the limit on the bios.. So if yo see 60% while the card under load then its 250W * 60% = 150W
> 
> there is no way to know how much the voltage needed for specific frequency.. some card need 1.28v for 1506mhz and some need 1.200v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to avoid problem's set the power limit to 225W


Thanks for the detailed answer... I done an hardware mod, like suggested here:
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/

so in terms of power limit, can I provide over 225W right? actually with this modification, the power consuption in GPUz is lower, probably the effective wattage without the resistance of 0.005 Ohm...

I just changed the TDP at 150W and everything looks stable


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> can you post ur bios. id like to see it


Here we are









1557.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## nvathlon

Hey Mr. Dark!

I have a Zotac Amp Omega 980Ti, my asic score is 77.0%. My stock bios stable oc is 1480 mhz core 1.237V and 8000 mhz memory. I can't seem to pull this 1.237V any higher even it is set in oc software (evga precision or asus gpu tweak). I think my card can do better than 1480 because it's have high asic. I believe if the voltage was 1.274V it should be able to run 1500+. So can you make a BIOS that is stock except that 1.237V goes 1.274V?

Thanks!

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Feigemo0771

EVGA.GTX970.4096.141124.zip 137k .zip file

Hello, it would be great if you can mod this BIOS for me. I've been trying to mod it but my card went very unstable no matter how I tried. Thank you in advance.


----------



## renaissance18

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## renaissance18

i like to request a bios mod on my gtx 970 4gb reference edition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaissance18*
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## pio14343

Hello again dark, it seemed to be crashing on 1544mhz core clock so downclocked with afterburner by -50 and seems ok if you can then please downlcock with bios again. Is it alright if it hits 85 - 92 degrees? and when it hits 92 it sounds like a vacuum cleaner on benchmark :/ I am planning to clean it out and change thermal.


----------



## Cloudstrife

Hello Dark, I used your bios for many weeks but I have a question. Sometimes when my GPU is 100% there is black screen for few seconds and after I can see the game. The problem is overclock? Anyway the driver NVIDIA doesn't crash (I don't have warning yellow triangle) and I have max 76° with GPU usage 100%. Maybe is better underclock the core? This is your bios.

GM204-----Cloudstrife-OC--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Cloudstrife-OC--Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

"Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve--65c=65%"

For example with The Witcher 3 with 86% GPU usage I can play for hours at 68° without problems, but if I disable v-sync gpu usage will be 100% and after hours (usually 1 or 2) I get black screen for few seconds.


----------



## gruia

i settled at 1480 82something. at 1212 - gtx 950

i never experienced any of that overshooting memory clocks lowering performance things people mentioned.

i couldnt get more voltage out of it out of several attempts, kept saying vop vrel so .. im done, spent enough time 50 flashes or so ))


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> i settled at 1480 82something. at 1212 - gtx 950
> 
> i never experienced any of that overshooting memory clocks lowering performance things people mentioned.
> 
> i couldnt get more voltage out of it out of several attempts, kept saying vop vrel so .. im done, spent enough time 50 flashes or so ))


Don't worry, overclock need to be patient, I re-flashed my BIOS a lot of times, trying to find the better configuration... can I give a look at your BIOS? also please give us the exact model of your video card (you can check it on the back label) and also of your PSU...


----------



## gruia

no sorry. im not pulling it out. its asus mini. i cant even find a bios for it online

i saw your bios, im not sure how it behaves though. im also very interested in efficiency, so wouldnt want to get too much drain. i really dont get why there have to be so many states .. why not min max 1-2-3. damn 80 states. not home right now


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> no sorry. im not pulling it out. its asus mini. i cant even find a bios for it online
> 
> i saw your bios, im not sure how it behaves though. im also very interested in efficiency, so wouldnt want to get too much drain. i really dont get why there have to be so many states .. why not min max 1-2-3. damn 80 states. not home right now


I can guarantee to you that my BIOS is stable, I'm not an expert but I know how to do an overclock... I tested it with a lot of benchmarks, stress tests, in-game... but your graphic card is different from mine.

First, it is this one? https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/MINI-GTX950-2G/specifications/
There is a 6 pin power connector? If no, like I think, you have a lot of limitations in terms of power, heatsink and dissipation...

I suggest to you to keep the memory at 3.305MHz (6610MHz), then just overclock a little bit the core...


----------



## gruia

it looks like that one, but it does have a 6pin plug. cant run without it.

im not saying its unstable, im saying, i dont want too waste too much power .. meaning i like flexibility and it being able to switch voltages as much as possible


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> it looks like that one, but it does have a 6pin plug. cant run without it.
> 
> im not saying its unstable, im saying, i dont want too waste too much power .. meaning i like flexibility and it being able to switch voltages as much as possible


that's ok, I'll try to check your previous BIOS giving you a feedback...

Try it, let me know

gruia.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## gruia

mod.zip 149k .zip file
let me upload my latest. as soon as i get ome. i tend to change a lot


----------



## jant5000

Hi, could you give this bios a try?
Thanks!

msigtx970gaming4g.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## renaissance18

i like to request a bios mod on my gtx 970 4gb reference edition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaissance18*
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## gruia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Try it, let me know


aha, i see that the 4 values at p00 need to be equal.. weird. from what i read the proportions had to be different. im gonna try it like this, thanks. id like to up the voltage a bit though

PS ur bios is capping at 1354 with vrel vop at 1212 voltage


----------



## gruia

guys, i want to know hoe much power it pulls

first is it the first table or the last

and second is it the Def row or the Max row

Gtx950


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> aha, i see that the 4 values at p00 need to be equal.. weird. from what i read the proportions had to be different. im gonna try it like this, thanks. id like to up the voltage a bit though
> 
> PS ur bios is capping at 1354 with vrel vop at 1212 voltage


not necessarily must to be the same, your mod still ok... about voltages if there is a vrel/vop, need to increase/decrease a little bit the values. You can raise the minimum voltage at 1.281 from clock 1354 to 1481.


----------



## Bride

Here my BIOS mods, if someone need it, tested with Heaven, Valley, Firestrike:

nVidia GTX 950
ID Device 10DE - 1402

1544 MHz Core @ 4155 MHz Memory @ 1.281 v @ 160 W TDP
http://www.3dmark.com/fsst/151889

154441551281160.zip 148k .zip file


1557 MHz Core @ 4155 MHz Memory @ 1.281 v @ 170 W TDP
http://www.3dmark.com/fsst/151913

155741551281170.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## gruia

you didnt have that overshot overclocking memory either did you?

well it did made my system more unstable and glitchy when it was 100 clocks near its limit, but the fps and results were still high. nothing that could be detected by software.

btw bride, how come your boost table starts at 35 step, mine starts at 6?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> you didnt have that overshot overclocking memory either did you?
> 
> well it did made my system more unstable and glitchy when it was 100 clocks near its limit, but the fps and results were still high. nothing that could be detected by software.
> 
> btw bride, how come your boost table starts at 35 step, mine starts at 6?


I fact, the memory frequency is 2079MHz, 4155MHz in the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker... and I reached this frequency changing the thermal paste/pads and adding a back plate "hand made", like you can see below. Btw also a screenshot of GPUz:









About my Boost Table, try to increase the cursor under it, at the maximum value that you want reach


----------



## DustKart

Hello Dark,
Could you work your magic on this puppy please?

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## yerdna

Hello guys, I have a 980 ti hof, my asic is 68.2%, my stable clock in games are 1450mhz, does any one have a mod bios for my card?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yerdna*
> 
> Hello guys, I have a 980 ti hof, my asic is 68.2%, my stable clock in games are 1450mhz, does any one have a mod bios for my card?


Go to the first page of this thread and follow the directions to extract your bios. Then post that extracted bios here and Mr. Dark will customize your particular bios for you. He does a great job and I'd say 99.9% of the time it works out for the end user. Mr. Dark will also work with you for the best settings for your card.


----------



## gruia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I fact, the memory frequency is 2079MHz, 4155MHz in the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker... and I reached this frequency changing the thermal paste/pads and adding a back plate "hand made", like you can see below. Btw also a screenshot of GPUz:


can you suggest an aftermarket cooler for my size? dothey even make them that small?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> can you suggest an aftermarket cooler for my size? dothey even make them that small?


sure, first of all try to check if really you need it, but if your GPU haven't a back plate, a small heat sink on each RAM is never bad... you can also put it on the back of core...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=heatsink+gpu&_sop=15&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xheatsink+ram.TRS0&_nkw=heatsink+ram&_sacat=0


----------



## uihdff

The MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G is connected to an Asus VG248QE via DisplayPort on Windows 10.

Randomly and suddenly, the screen would go black as if it's in power savings mode. The monitor's power button turns amber instead of blue.

Would this be related to modding the VBIOS ?

After increasing the voltage and power, the PC was operating without error for about 6 weeks.

In the last week, the screen would go black while the PC continued to operate.

Most of the time, the PC could still be properly shutdown by pressing the power button.

Restarting the PC makes the monitor display again.

Switching from a DisplayPort cable to HDMI didn't make a difference.

The monitor is not configured to use power savings and turn off due to inactivity.

Someone also told me that after the screen went black, a "Please reconnect the power cable to the video card" message with a red border appeared on screen. I checked the 6 and 8-pin cables on the GPU and PSU and they appeared to be secure.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

I will finish all request's today


----------



## nvathlon

Thank you! You're the best







How can you keep up with all these request?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer... I done an hardware mod, like suggested here:
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
> 
> so in terms of power limit, can I provide over 225W right? actually with this modification, the power consuption in GPUz is lower, probably the effective wattage without the resistance of 0.005 Ohm...
> 
> I just changed the TDP at 150W and everything looks stable


Yes, yo can but no need for that.. its 90W card








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Hey Mr. Dark!
> 
> I have a Zotac Amp Omega 980Ti, my asic score is 77.0%. My stock bios stable oc is 1480 mhz core 1.237V and 8000 mhz memory. I can't seem to pull this 1.237V any higher even it is set in oc software (evga precision or asus gpu tweak). I think my card can do better than 1480 because it's have high asic. I believe if the voltage was 1.274V it should be able to run 1500+. So can you make a BIOS that is stock except that 1.237V goes 1.274V?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hey bro,

Sorry for the late reply

give this a try

GM200---nvathlon----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off

the only way to push the voltage without throttle is boost off and specific core clock.. btw that should be Golden








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feigemo0771*
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.141124.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Hello, it would be great if you can mod this BIOS for me. I've been trying to mod it but my card went very unstable no matter how I tried. Thank you in advance.


Hello there

your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, that's why yo can't push the clock too much.. give this a try

EVGA.GTX970---Feigemo0771----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can use any OC software to push the core slowly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaissance18*
> 
> i like to request a bios mod on my gtx 970 4gb reference edition


Hello

How your cooling ? Max temp ? custom bios will increase the temp on the Reference cooler so we don't want dead card or something like that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pio14343*
> 
> Hello again dark, it seemed to be crashing on 1544mhz core clock so downclocked with afterburner by -50 and seems ok if you can then please downlcock with bios again. Is it alright if it hits 85 - 92 degrees? and when it hits 92 it sounds like a vacuum cleaner on benchmark :/ I am planning to clean it out and change thermal.


Hello

That very high temp! don't pass 80c under heavy load to avoid any instability.. drop the last bios i gave to yo so i can lower the voltage and the core clock.. the Reference cooler and 1.274v is no go!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> Hello Dark, I used your bios for many weeks but I have a question. Sometimes when my GPU is 100% there is black screen for few seconds and after I can see the game. The problem is overclock? Anyway the driver NVIDIA doesn't crash (I don't have warning yellow triangle) and I have max 76° with GPU usage 100%. Maybe is better underclock the core? This is your bios.
> 
> GM204-----Cloudstrife-OC--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cloudstrife-OC--Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> "Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve--65c=65%"
> 
> For example with The Witcher 3 with 86% GPU usage I can play for hours at 68° without problems, but if I disable v-sync gpu usage will be 100% and after hours (usually 1 or 2) I get black screen for few seconds.


Hello there

Sound like instability to me.. give this a try

GM204--Cloudstrife--1481mhz.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1481mhz.. let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> that's ok, I'll try to check your previous BIOS giving you a feedback...
> 
> Try it, let me know
> 
> gruia.zip 148k .zip file


+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> mod.zip 149k .zip file
> let me upload my latest. as soon as i get ome. i tend to change a lot


Boost still on and voltage limit still there why ? i'm sure a real bios can improve the OC ability








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jant5000*
> 
> Hi, could you give this bios a try?
> Thanks!
> 
> msigtx970gaming4g.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

What yo need ? ASIC quality ? Max stable OC on the stock bios ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I fact, the memory frequency is 2079MHz, 4155MHz in the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker... and I reached this frequency changing the thermal paste/pads and adding a back plate "hand made", like you can see below. Btw also a screenshot of GPUz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About my Boost Table, try to increase the cursor under it, at the maximum value that you want reach


Smart idea bro! I like that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustKart*
> 
> Hello Dark,
> Could you work your magic on this puppy please?
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello there

here yo go

GM204---DustKart---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yerdna*
> 
> Hello guys, I have a 980 ti hof, my asic is 68.2%, my stable clock in games are 1450mhz, does any one have a mod bios for my card?


Hey there

Drop the stock bios so i can help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> The MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G is connected to an Asus VG248QE via DisplayPort on Windows 10.
> 
> Randomly and suddenly, the screen would go black as if it's in power savings mode. The monitor's power button turns amber instead of blue.
> 
> Would this be related to modding the VBIOS ?
> 
> After increasing the voltage and power, the PC was operating without error for about 6 weeks.
> 
> In the last week, the screen would go black while the PC continued to operate.
> 
> Most of the time, the PC could still be properly shutdown by pressing the power button.
> 
> Restarting the PC makes the monitor display again.
> 
> Switching from a DisplayPort cable to HDMI didn't make a difference.
> 
> The monitor is not configured to use power savings and turn off due to inactivity.
> 
> Someone also told me that after the screen went black, a "Please reconnect the power cable to the video card" message with a red border appeared on screen. I checked the 6 and 8-pin cables on the GPU and PSU and they appeared to be secure.
> 
> Any ideas ?


Sound like instability or VRM overheat to me.. drop the bios you're using now so i can check it for yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Thank you! You're the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you keep up with all these request?


Heheh, In general each bios need less than 1m, so its not big problem







15m and all request's done


----------



## nvathlon

Thanks! I'll give it a try as soon as I get home. (we're in a holiday)


----------



## pio14343

Hello, this is the bios you last sent me.

GM204---pio14343---Dark--1544mhz.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Thanks! I'll give it a try as soon as I get home. (we're in a holiday)


Sure, Good luck bro and Enjoy your holiday








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pio14343*
> 
> Hello, this is the bios you last sent me.
> 
> GM204---pio14343---Dark--1544mhz.zip 137k .zip file


Here yo go bro

GM204--pio14343--1506mhz.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz @ 1.250v and custom fan curve


----------



## Feigemo0771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer... I done an hardware mod, like suggested here:
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
> 
> so in terms of power limit, can I provide over 225W right? actually with this modification, the power consuption in GPUz is lower, probably the effective wattage without the resistance of 0.005 Ohm...
> 
> I just changed the TDP at 150W and everything looks stable
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yo can but no need for that.. its 90W card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Hey Mr. Dark!
> 
> I have a Zotac Amp Omega 980Ti, my asic score is 77.0%. My stock bios stable oc is 1480 mhz core 1.237V and 8000 mhz memory. I can't seem to pull this 1.237V any higher even it is set in oc software (evga precision or asus gpu tweak). I think my card can do better than 1480 because it's have high asic. I believe if the voltage was 1.274V it should be able to run 1500+. So can you make a BIOS that is stock except that 1.237V goes 1.274V?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey bro,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply
> 
> give this a try
> 
> GM200---nvathlon----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> the only way to push the voltage without throttle is boost off and specific core clock.. btw that should be Golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Feigemo0771*
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.141124.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Hello, it would be great if you can mod this BIOS for me. I've been trying to mod it but my card went very unstable no matter how I tried. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there
> 
> your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, that's why yo can't push the clock too much.. give this a try
> 
> EVGA.GTX970---Feigemo0771----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can use any OC software to push the core slowly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *renaissance18*
> 
> i like to request a bios mod on my gtx 970 4gb reference edition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> How your cooling ? Max temp ? custom bios will increase the temp on the Reference cooler so we don't want dead card or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pio14343*
> 
> Hello again dark, it seemed to be crashing on 1544mhz core clock so downclocked with afterburner by -50 and seems ok if you can then please downlcock with bios again. Is it alright if it hits 85 - 92 degrees? and when it hits 92 it sounds like a vacuum cleaner on benchmark :/ I am planning to clean it out and change thermal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> That very high temp! don't pass 80c under heavy load to avoid any instability.. drop the last bios i gave to yo so i can lower the voltage and the core clock.. the Reference cooler and 1.274v is no go!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> Hello Dark, I used your bios for many weeks but I have a question. Sometimes when my GPU is 100% there is black screen for few seconds and after I can see the game. The problem is overclock? Anyway the driver NVIDIA doesn't crash (I don't have warning yellow triangle) and I have max 76° with GPU usage 100%. Maybe is better underclock the core? This is your bios.
> 
> GM204-----Cloudstrife-OC--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cloudstrife-OC--Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> "Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.243v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve--65c=65%"
> 
> For example with The Witcher 3 with 86% GPU usage I can play for hours at 68° without problems, but if I disable v-sync gpu usage will be 100% and after hours (usually 1 or 2) I get black screen for few seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sound like instability to me.. give this a try
> 
> GM204--Cloudstrife--1481mhz.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz.. let me know how yo go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> that's ok, I'll try to check your previous BIOS giving you a feedback...
> 
> Try it, let me know
> 
> gruia.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gruia*
> 
> mod.zip 149k .zip file
> let me upload my latest. as soon as i get ome. i tend to change a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boost still on and voltage limit still there why ? i'm sure a real bios can improve the OC ability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jant5000*
> 
> Hi, could you give this bios a try?
> Thanks!
> 
> msigtx970gaming4g.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> 
> What yo need ? ASIC quality ? Max stable OC on the stock bios ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I fact, the memory frequency is 2079MHz, 4155MHz in the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker... and I reached this frequency changing the thermal paste/pads and adding a back plate "hand made", like you can see below. Btw also a screenshot of GPUz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About my Boost Table, try to increase the cursor under it, at the maximum value that you want reach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smart idea bro! I like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DustKart*
> 
> Hello Dark,
> Could you work your magic on this puppy please?
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM204---DustKart---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yerdna*
> 
> Hello guys, I have a 980 ti hof, my asic is 68.2%, my stable clock in games are 1450mhz, does any one have a mod bios for my card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Drop the stock bios so i can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> The MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G is connected to an Asus VG248QE via DisplayPort on Windows 10.
> 
> Randomly and suddenly, the screen would go black as if it's in power savings mode. The monitor's power button turns amber instead of blue.
> 
> Would this be related to modding the VBIOS ?
> 
> After increasing the voltage and power, the PC was operating without error for about 6 weeks.
> 
> In the last week, the screen would go black while the PC continued to operate.
> 
> Most of the time, the PC could still be properly shutdown by pressing the power button.
> 
> Restarting the PC makes the monitor display again.
> 
> Switching from a DisplayPort cable to HDMI didn't make a difference.
> 
> The monitor is not configured to use power savings and turn off due to inactivity.
> 
> Someone also told me that after the screen went black, a "Please reconnect the power cable to the video card" message with a red border appeared on screen. I checked the 6 and 8-pin cables on the GPU and PSU and they appeared to be secure.
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sound like instability or VRM overheat to me.. drop the bios you're using now so i can check it for yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Thank you! You're the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you keep up with all these request?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heheh, In general each bios need less than 1m, so its not big problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15m and all request's done
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'll give it a try.

通过我的 XT1095 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Bride View Post
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer... I done an hardware mod, like suggested here:
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
> 
> so in terms of power limit, can I provide over 225W right? actually with this modification, the power consuption in GPUz is lower, probably the effective wattage without the resistance of 0.005 Ohm...
> 
> I just changed the TDP at 150W and everything looks stable
> 
> Yes, yo can but no need for that.. its 90W card thumb.gif


@Mr-Dark, that's totally right, in fact I'm not using it from few days, because in my case didn't made any difference... btw looks that for my card, these are the optimal and stable values, probably I must to be satisfied like this









Core 1.544 MHz
Memory 2.028 MHz (4.055 MHz in Maxwell Tweaker, 8.110 MHz in total)
Voltage 1,281
Target Power 245W (with single connector 6 pins)

Probably I'm giving 75W from the PCI Express rail and 170 from 6 pins...
I tried to set just 225W ~ 235W but don't pass all the benchmarks...


----------



## nvathlon

Just one more question. Is 1.3 or 1.28 v doable with my card? (amp omega 980ti)


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Just one more question. Is 1.3 or 1.28 v doable with my card? (amp omega 980ti)


I gave a look at some BIOS mods and the voltage it's almost on 1.281V like maximum value...


----------



## nvathlon

Thanks man! I'll give a try the 1,274v bios Mr-Dark gave me, then maybe if something doesn't work out ask for an 1.28v one.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Thanks man! I'll give a try the 1,274v bios Mr-Dark gave me, then maybe if something doesn't work out ask for an 1.28v one.


well, I have a 90W board and I reached 1544 MHz like stable configuration, so probably you can do better with the same voltage or maybe less...


----------



## nvathlon

Nah, anything above 1480 Mhz core will cause nvidia driver crash, red dot artifacts. The more the core clock the more the chance that it will fail/artifacts. I tried a custom mod bios made here (page 442) for an amp omega 980ti (just like mine) with 1506 Mhz core and 1.255v. It won't crash anything, but the red dot artifacts still present. So I'm hoping that higher volt (1.274 or 1.281) will make the red dots go away and will stable. And the intetesting thing is my asic score is high (77.0%). The asic score was the main reason buying this card second hand. So I will never believe in just asic score again.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Nah, anything above 1480 Mhz core will cause nvidia driver crash, red dot artifacts. The more the core clock the more the chance that it will fail/artifacts. I tried a custom mod bios made here (page 442) for an amp omega 980ti (just like mine) with 1506 Mhz core and 1.255v. It won't crash anything, but the red dot artifacts still present. So I'm hoping that higher volt (1.274 or 1.281) will make the red dots go away and will stable. And the intetesting thing is my asic score is high (77.0%). The asic score was the main reason buying this card second hand. So I will never believe in just asic score again.


try to give a look at this topic, maybe can to be useful
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


----------



## stilup

Hey Bride is that non conductive adhesive tape your using .
I like the idea but the steel spring clips are scary to hold the plate, Why not just use the sticky thermal pad?
I plan to make my own back plate too out of aluminium heat sink material.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilup*
> 
> Hey Bride is that non conductive adhesive tape your using .
> I like the idea but the steel spring clips are scary to hold the plate, Why not just use the sticky thermal pad?
> I plan to make my own back plate too out of aluminium heat sink material.


hey man! honestly actually I removed it because few heat sinks in copper on each DDR are enough... btw is a thermal pad not adhesive, few millimeters of thickness. Check also the screws and components, for define your right thickness. You have to consider that must be easy to remove so a steel spring clip works fine.

Btw, I really suggest you a solution like this one, that's enough:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4pcs-Copper-Heat-Sink-Heatsink-Cooler-For-PC-Computer-DDR-DDR2-DDR3-RAM-Memory-/280905536777


----------



## Cloudstrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like instability to me.. give this a try
> 
> GM204--Cloudstrife--1481mhz.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz.. let me know how yo go


Thanks Dark.







But for 1506 mhz stable is it possible overvolt a little for daily use? I have 1.243v now and I got this using msi afterburner without your bios with +87mV. With 1506mhz I get random black screen after hours with 100% GPU Usage for few seconds and after I can continue to play. So I think that a little overvolt is OK for stable 100%. Maybe 1.25v is OK for safe overvolt and daily use? If yes I wanna again 1506 with 1.25vcore. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stilup

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131566824558?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
IO guess this is overkill.
Actually have 2 coming and copper heat sinks, aluminium too all kinds of adhesive tapes too.
I already took the cards apart and redid the paste and slapped a couple aluminium heat sinks on but not much difference. YET,
Sorry to bud in but Mr. Dark.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilup*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131566824558?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> IO guess this is overkill.
> Actually have 2 coming and copper heat sinks, aluminium too all kinds of adhesive tapes too.
> I already took the cards apart and redid the paste and slapped a couple aluminium heat sinks on but not much difference. YET,
> Sorry to bud in but Mr. Dark.


don't expect a lot of difference in terms of temperature, it's just a precaution for the DDR... btw this heatsink looks good, but maybe is too much...


----------



## Cloudstrife

This thread is dead or alive? xD


----------



## nvathlon

Hello again Mr-Dark!

I've tried your bios (GM200---nvathlon----Dark.zip Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off), but this didn't help. Driver never crashes anymore, but the red dots still present, not much but present. Maybe if the voltage could be 1.28v or more maybe the core clock could be 1493mhz so I can put it to exactly 1500MHz maybe it could work. But I don't know if it worth it. My processor is the same, no matter what do, I can't reach 4.6GHz or more. 4.5GHz is stable, rock solid but even if I add ridicious plus voltages and some other bios optimizations, it just doesn't want to be stable. I think my gpu is the same, 'till 1480 it is rock solid, then no matter what I do it's not stable. So we can try a higher voltage bios and with 1493Mhz to later adjust it to 1500, but I doubt it could work.

And Bride!

Thanks for the link! I've red tens of pages what you recomended but I don't think I can find anything that brings me to the 1500Mhz sweet spot.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey Mousa? I need your help! Any chance for custom bios for GTX 965M 4GB? I'll post it soon, please let me know if its worth the trouble. Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> Thanks Dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for 1506 mhz stable is it possible overvolt a little for daily use? I have 1.243v now and I got this using msi afterburner without your bios with +87mV. With 1506mhz I get random black screen after hours with 100% GPU Usage for few seconds and after I can continue to play. So I think that a little overvolt is OK for stable 100%. Maybe 1.25v is OK for safe overvolt and daily use? If yes I wanna again 1506 with 1.25vcore. Thanks in advance.


Hello

Up to 1.28v is fine if yo can keep it under 80c... how your temp ?

in your situation yo will need 1.26v or 1.27v for a stable 1506mhz.. let me know if yo want to try that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> This thread is dead or alive? xD


Its still aLive!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Hello again Mr-Dark!
> 
> I've tried your bios (GM200---nvathlon----Dark.zip Core clock 1506mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off), but this didn't help. Driver never crashes anymore, but the red dots still present, not much but present. Maybe if the voltage could be 1.28v or more maybe the core clock could be 1493mhz so I can put it to exactly 1500MHz maybe it could work. But I don't know if it worth it. My processor is the same, no matter what do, I can't reach 4.6GHz or more. 4.5GHz is stable, rock solid but even if I add ridicious plus voltages and some other bios optimizations, it just doesn't want to be stable. I think my gpu is the same, 'till 1480 it is rock solid, then no matter what I do it's not stable. So we can try a higher voltage bios and with 1493Mhz to later adjust it to 1500, but I doubt it could work.
> 
> And Bride!
> 
> Thanks for the link! I've red tens of pages what you recomended but I don't think I can find anything that brings me to the 1500Mhz sweet spot.


Sound like your chip not good enough to hit 1506mhz as your card already at 1.28v but all Maxwell card's report 1.274v max..

try -13mhz so the boost clock is 1493mhz ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hey Mousa? I need your help! Any chance for custom bios for GTX 965M 4GB? I'll post it soon, please let me know if its worth the trouble. Thanks


Hey brotha

Yes, I can help.. yo will gain around 100mhz or more if your cooling enough.. the main problem with mobile gpu's is the internal power limit from the laptop bios.. yo know the charger& buttery & limited cooling on the mobile system









Btw what yo have now ? 1080 ?







I still see the 970's in your Sig


----------



## Cloudstrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Up to 1.28v is fine if yo can keep it under 80c... how your temp ?
> 
> in your situation yo will need 1.26v or 1.27v for a stable 1506mhz.. let me know if yo want to try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its still aLive!


For me is Ok dark 1.26v. Anyway with 100% GPU usage I had 76°C and 80% speed fan with 1,243v in august.


----------



## diguera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GalaxGTX970HoF----diguera----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1443mhz & 8000mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that card is voltage locked at 1.212v from the bios, but someone report that Galax have voltage tool for that card but i'm not sure about that


BIOS 100% ok. I can reach 1480Mhz with your mods. Can you please make the same adjust but one step higher on core?

Your Bios

GalaxGTX970HoF----diguera----Dark.zip 136k .zip file

Original Bios

GalaxGTX970HoF.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey brotha
> 
> Yes, I can help.. yo will gain around 100mhz or more if your cooling enough.. the main problem with mobile gpu's is the internal power limit from the laptop bios.. yo know the charger& buttery & limited cooling on the mobile system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw what yo have now ? 1080 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see the 970's in your Sig


No 1080 yet...
New toy for B-day!


----------



## DeathAngel74

which nvflash works with hp omen? 965m? I've tried everything, keep getting errors
MEH!! Nevermind, LOL!


----------



## nvathlon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like your chip not good enough to hit 1506mhz as your card already at 1.28v but all Maxwell card's report 1.274v max..
> 
> try -13mhz so the boost clock is 1493mhz ?


Nah, I'll stick with 1480/8000, not much difference between 1480&1500. I loaded up the extreme bios, it's got the omega fan issues resolved. I'm thinking of making a bios that contains all of my oc (1480mhz core clock, 1.237v, 8000mhz memory, boost off, my fan profile written in) so then I don't need to run any oc software. Is it possible?


----------



## spreemas

Hi Mr-Dark,

you did a good job on my old GTX970 now i got a 980Ti could you do a overclock bios for this card? It's a EVGA 980Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+

I hope you can help









EVGA980Ti-Bios.zip 147k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## Vrbaa

Hi everybody,

Mr-Dark, I have Gigabyte GTX 970 G1. I already have custom anti-throttle bios with stock voltage (1.218V for my card) from forum (I forgot which one) and I can achieve 1520MHz for core and 1900MHz for memory (Hynx). Can you please check this modified bios which for me and tell me if everything is alright with it. Also I will upload my stock Bios so you can make new one for me (if possbile with stock voltage). Thank you very much!

N970G14DP_stock_bios.zip 137k .zip file


N970G14DP_stockVolt_antiThrottle.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## AcidONE

hi dark, pls help me!! i have 980ti evga Hybrid and i wont max power for me GPU...max temp 53

980tiSC41-Mod1281MGrExtreme.zip 147k .zip file
°C


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> Mr-Dark, I have Gigabyte GTX 970 G1. I already have custom anti-throttle bios with stock voltage (1.218V for my card) from forum (I forgot which one) and I can achieve 1520MHz for core and 1900MHz for memory (Hynx). Can you please check this modified bios which for me and tell me if everything is alright with it. Also I will upload my stock Bios so you can make new one for me (if possbile with stock voltage). Thank you very much!
> 
> N970G14DP_stock_bios.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> N970G14DP_stockVolt_antiThrottle.zip 137k .zip file


There is a g1 970/980/ti thread, that has exactly what you are looking for.

Dark is a great guy, but cut him some slack! If there's already a thread dedicated to your card, check that out first before asking him to mod your bios.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking

Chances are you are not hitting 1520 boost with only 1.218v, if you are you have one of the most most efficient 970s ever. please open gpuz, and check out your core speed levels and vdcc while gaming or running a benchmark.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudstrife*
> 
> For me is Ok dark 1.26v. Anyway with 100% GPU usage I had 76°C and 80% speed fan with 1,243v in august.


Sure, here yo go

GM204--Cloudstrife--1506mhz.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 1.262v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diguera*
> 
> BIOS 100% ok. I can reach 1480Mhz with your mods. Can you please make the same adjust but one step higher on core?
> 
> Your Bios
> 
> GalaxGTX970HoF----diguera----Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Original Bios
> 
> GalaxGTX970HoF.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

I can't understand you correctly, you need the core clock at 1481mhz or ? the voltage already at the Max for that card..

let me know so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> No 1080 yet...
> New toy for B-day!


Nice! WTH HP!!!! Copy & Paste ROG design ?









how the cooling on that beast ? We all know how Hp laptop Overheat..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Nah, I'll stick with 1480/8000, not much difference between 1480&1500. I loaded up the extreme bios, it's got the omega fan issues resolved. I'm thinking of making a bios that contains all of my oc (1480mhz core clock, 1.237v, 8000mhz memory, boost off, my fan profile written in) so then I don't need to run any oc software. Is it possible?


You're right.. 1481mhz vs 1506mhz not that difference but 1506mhz is much better for OSD while playing games









and for sure! we can adjust the bios for all of that.. so no need to use any OC Software! let me know full setting so i can help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spreemas*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> you did a good job on my old GTX970 now i got a 980Ti could you do a overclock bios for this card? It's a EVGA 980Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+
> 
> I hope you can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA980Ti-Bios.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

EVGA980Ti-----spreemas---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


spreemas---Dark.zip (146k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther from any OC software! btw keep your eyes on the temp.. the cooler on that card not that good









good luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> Mr-Dark, I have Gigabyte GTX 970 G1. I already have custom anti-throttle bios with stock voltage (1.218V for my card) from forum (I forgot which one) and I can achieve 1520MHz for core and 1900MHz for memory (Hynx). Can you please check this modified bios which for me and tell me if everything is alright with it. Also I will upload my stock Bios so you can make new one for me (if possbile with stock voltage). Thank you very much!
> 
> N970G14DP_stock_bios.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> N970G14DP_stockVolt_antiThrottle.zip 137k .zip file


Hey there

No need to bother with such a bios.. here is a nice and real OC bios

N970G14DP_stock_bios----Vrbaa---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 1900mhz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that bios need Zero tweak from you.. btw the cooler on that card is a "Beast" you can push the voltage farther








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> hi dark, pls help me!! i have 980ti evga Hybrid and i wont max power for me GPU...max temp 53
> 
> 980tiSC41-Mod1281MGrExtreme.zip 147k .zip file
> °C


Hello

What you mean by " i wont max power " ?? let me know what you need so i can help.. btw that Ugly bios with crazy ineffective boost..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> There is a g1 970/980/ti thread, that has exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> Dark is a great guy, but cut him some slack! If there's already a thread dedicated to your card, check that out first before asking him to mod your bios.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> 
> Chances are you are not hitting 1520 boost with only 1.218v, if you are you have one of the most most efficient 970s ever. please open gpuz, and check out your core speed levels and vdcc while gaming or running a benchmark.


Thanks bro, I'm also a big fan of G1 card's.. I had the 970 G1 in SLI from day one and what i can say its one of the best card out there


----------



## DeathAngel74

48c cpu, 65c gpu, full load. i7 6700, gtx 965m, 12gb ddr4, 1tb/8gb ss hybrid.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 48c cpu, 65c gpu, full load


Sound like a beast cooling there.. Hp did it finally


----------



## diguera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can't understand you correctly, you need the core clock at 1481mhz or ? the voltage already at the Max for that card..
> 
> let me know so i can help


Sorry for my bad english. I'm Brazilian.

In short, you already make a bios with 1443mhz for me. Works great and I was able to reach 1480 adding 37+ in MSI Afterburner. Now I want a new mod with more overclock on the Core, a value closer to 1480mhz.

Sorry if I still hard to understand.

Thanks!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah seems like it. Only crappy thing is the vbios is embedded in the system bios somewhere.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diguera*
> 
> Sorry for my bad english. I'm Brazilian.
> 
> In short, you already make a bios with 1443mhz for me. Works great and I was able to reach 1480 adding 37+ in MSI Afterburner. Now I want a new mod with more overclock on the Core, a value closer to 1480mhz.
> 
> Sorry if I still hard do understand.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem, my english is worse









here yo go

GalaxGTX970HoF----diguera----1481mhz.zip 136k .zip file


1481mhz core clock









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah seems like it. Only crappy thing is the vbios is embedded in the system bios somewhere.


On some laptop when we try to extract the gpu bios it will read the Intel HD graphic as the Nvidia one switched off while the system don't need graphic power..

your Intel HD on or ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nvidia Optimus. Set 965 as primary


----------



## spreemas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> EVGA980Ti-----spreemas---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> spreemas---Dark.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.24v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther from any OC software! btw keep your eyes on the temp.. the cooler on that card not that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck


Can you do one with around 1500 Core & 4000 Memory? this one is running easy my card got a 78,4 asci hope i can pass the 1.5ghz on core clock









Have you any idea what cooler make sens on this card? (Air)

Thanks


----------



## diguera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, my english is worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GalaxGTX970HoF----diguera----1481mhz.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1481mhz core clock


100% Working, Thanks again!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nvidia Optimus. Set 965 as primary


No idea how Hp done that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spreemas*
> 
> Can you do one with around 1500 Core & 4000 Memory? this one is running easy my card got a 78,4 asci hope i can pass the 1.5ghz on core clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you any idea what cooler make sens on this card? (Air)
> 
> Thanks


Sure, here yo go

EVGA980Ti-----spreemas---1506MHZ--8000.zip 146k .zip file


spreemas---1506MHZ--8000.zip (146k. zip file)

Air to Air ? not good idea to burn money







the NZXT Kraken G10 (30$) + Corsair H75 (70$) is the best for that card.. also yo can use that on other card in future


----------



## nvathlon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're right.. 1481mhz vs 1506mhz not that difference but 1506mhz is much better for OSD while playing games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for sure! we can adjust the bios for all of that.. so no need to use any OC Software! let me know full setting so i can help


Exactly! I always look the OSD, and my older card (GTX 970) was rurning 1511 / 8000 it was so great to see







My only wish was 1500 / 8000 when I bought my 980Ti. I didn't fall far from that. So it's okay. I'm happy to own a 980Ti card.









Here are specs:
-Core: 1480Mhz , 1.237V, Boost off
-Mem: 8000 Mhz
-Fixed (higher) TDP & Power Limit though I now send the Zotac AMP! Extreme stock BIOS, not the Omega one (I have the Omega card, but I use the Extreme BIOS now cause its higher TDP & Power Limit and I don't have the vacillating fan issue with it).
-My fan profile looks like this:


And here is the BIOS:

Zotac.AMP.Extreme.GTX980Ti.6144.150917.zip 146k .zip file


Thanks!!


----------



## nvathlon

And if it not a big wish, can you make the same edited BIOS to one have the above listed settings and the second with 1.281V (or 1.274V)? So I can try that 1500.00 Mhz?


----------



## spreemas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> EVGA980Ti-----spreemas---1506MHZ--8000.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> spreemas---1506MHZ--8000.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Air to Air ? not good idea to burn money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the NZXT Kraken G10 (30$) + Corsair H75 (70$) is the best for that card.. also yo can use that on other card in future


Thanks man will try to get this cooling solution


----------



## pictorul20

Mr Dark, could you take a look at my bios rom for my gtx 970, can you tell me if you can boost the voltage more out of it ( along with disabling autoboost- i want to get a linear frequency when i overclock it ) and set tdp limit higher , like you did on other cards too? Im neebie at modifying bioses so that`s why i ask for your help. Here is my bios rom .And btw, I don`t know if this matters or not, but my asic quality is 82%. What does that mean, is it bad or good? thanks.

GainwardSimpleGtx970.zip 176k .zip file


----------



## marcopa83

hello dark , I have a 3d anthem x4 980ti is unlucky , 1450 freezes , can you help me to make it up to 1550 ? I have a system with customized liquid , thanks a lot

inno3dx4980ti.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## SPeRii

dark, i think ur custom bios can unlock voltage on my strix, can u send me a bios with everythin maxed out as usual and the next voltage step after 1213? i think its 1218 or something, if it does work i will push further, ty man, im keeping my vrms temp in check and core also


----------



## SPeRii

vrm temp didnt go higher than 66 in max load, evga oc scanner, the next step in voltage is 1231, if u can send me that it would be awesome,i would make it myself but idk how

GM204----SPeRii----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Exactly! I always look the OSD, and my older card (GTX 970) was rurning 1511 / 8000 it was so great to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only wish was 1500 / 8000 when I bought my 980Ti. I didn't fall far from that. So it's okay. I'm happy to own a 980Ti card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are specs:
> -Core: 1480Mhz , 1.237V, Boost off
> -Mem: 8000 Mhz
> -Fixed (higher) TDP & Power Limit though I now send the Zotac AMP! Extreme stock BIOS, not the Omega one (I have the Omega card, but I use the Extreme BIOS now cause its higher TDP & Power Limit and I don't have the vacillating fan issue with it).
> -My fan profile looks like this:
> 
> 
> And here is the BIOS:
> 
> Zotac.AMP.Extreme.GTX980Ti.6144.150917.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Sure, Here yo go

Zotac.AMP.Extreme.GTX980Ti----nvathlon------Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

100% match what you ask for.. Enjoy









and here is same bios but with 1.274v

Zotac.AMP.Extreme.GTX980Ti--nvathlon----1.274v.zip 147k .zip file


If you still need anything let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spreemas*
> 
> Thanks man will try to get this cooling solution


Good luck bro







Btw you can use any AIO with circular block like this



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pictorul20*
> 
> Mr Dark, could you take a look at my bios rom for my gtx 970, can you tell me if you can boost the voltage more out of it ( along with disabling autoboost- i want to get a linear frequency when i overclock it ) and set tdp limit higher , like you did on other cards too? Im neebie at modifying bioses so that`s why i ask for your help. Here is my bios rom .And btw, I don`t know if this matters or not, but my asic quality is 82%. What does that mean, is it bad or good? thanks.
> 
> GainwardSimpleGtx970.zip 176k .zip file


Sure bro, here yo go

GainwardSimpleGtx970---pictorul20---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & a little custom fan curve

the higher ASIC quality the better for OC ( In General ).. Btw keep your eyes on the temp as I think your is Reference design with singe fan ? keep it under 80C..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcopa83*
> 
> hello dark , I have a 3d anthem x4 980ti is unlucky , 1450 freezes , can you help me to make it up to 1550 ? I have a system with customized liquid , thanks a lot
> 
> inno3dx4980ti.zip 150k .zip file


Hello there

As your card under water, here is Ultimate bios

inno3dx4980ti----marcopa83----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off

make sure its stable at 1506mhz then you can push farther as the voltage capable for that now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> vrm temp didnt go higher than 66 in max load, evga oc scanner, the next step in voltage is 1231, if u can send me that it would be awesome,i would make it myself but idk how
> 
> GM204----SPeRii----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

Here is same bios but with 1.243v..

GM204----SPeRii----1.243v.zip 137k .zip file


I'm sure that will change nothing on the voltage as the limit from the VRM not from the bios..

let's clear this for you, Asus set the 1.212v from the VRM.. No one know why but i think as the STRIX cooler not that good they do that.. I'm not sure but we tried everything from the bios and the impact Zero.. its 1.212v limit..

If you can google " Strix voltage tool " you can find old to push the voltage but Nvidia driver's block that from long time ( over Year! )


----------



## nvathlon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, Here yo go
> 
> Zotac.AMP.Extreme.GTX980Ti----nvathlon------Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> 100% match what you ask for.. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is same bios but with 1.274v
> 
> Zotac.AMP.Extreme.GTX980Ti--nvathlon----1.274v.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you still need anything let me know


Thanks man! I let you know how everything went


----------



## Paladin Goo

Was interested in possibly disabling the 67 degree throttle...but would it actually hurt my GPU?


----------



## pictorul20

well, I tried your bios a little and i can say its working, can you do another one with 1600 mhz for cpu and 8000 mhz ram ? also, whats the stock voltage the card uses - 1.2xx volt ? can you bump that a little higher? im on custom watercooling setup so temps arent a problem, i hit 53 celsius degree max on load.


----------



## uihdff

Reply to Mr-Dark's post ... "Sound like instability or VRM overheat to me.. drop the bios you're using now so i can check it for yo







"

After re-securing the 6 and 8-pin cables between the PSU and GPU, the problem has not recurred.


----------



## SPeRii

dark, i tried that tool,with the old drivers and it didnt work, the readings were still 1.2, and also saw that guy u were talking about who broke his card in 2 days, he used 1.46V with 1740 core clock on his strix, ofc vrms cant handle, and the 2nd point i want to make,my card was locked to 1.2, never got to 1.213 without ur bios so i hope the bios will change something, im going to try it now, ty very much man, u the mvp


----------



## pictorul20

Ok, so last edit is that, i run in a couple of issues, i ran heaven benchmark and suddenly my pc freeze , i think its the problem with voltage, i searched a little and i found out that the card uses 1.2180 mv when is at full speed, under overclock at 1.50 and above. Which leads to the conclusion that i think , either like someone said, the vrm chips cant handle that much voltage, or it needs more hahaha, dunno, we`ll try it .


----------



## marcopa83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, Here yo go
> 
> Zotac.AMP.Extreme.GTX980Ti----nvathlon------Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (147k. zip file)
> 
> 100% match what you ask for.. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is same bios but with 1.274v
> 
> Zotac.AMP.Extreme.GTX980Ti--nvathlon----1.274v.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you still need anything let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw you can use any AIO with circular block like this
> 
> 
> Sure bro, here yo go
> 
> GainwardSimpleGtx970---pictorul20---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & a little custom fan curve
> 
> the higher ASIC quality the better for OC ( In General ).. Btw keep your eyes on the temp as I think your is Reference design with singe fan ? keep it under 80C..
> Hello there
> 
> As your card under water, here is Ultimate bios
> 
> inno3dx4980ti----marcopa83----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> make sure its stable at 1506mhz then you can push farther as the voltage capable for that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Here is same bios but with 1.243v..
> 
> GM204----SPeRii----1.243v.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm sure that will change nothing on the voltage as the limit from the VRM not from the bios..
> 
> let's clear this for you, Asus set the 1.212v from the VRM.. No one know why but i think as the STRIX cooler not that good they do that.. I'm not sure but we tried everything from the bios and the impact Zero.. its 1.212v limit..
> 
> If you can google " Strix voltage tool " you can find old to push the voltage but Nvidia driver's block that from long time ( over Year! )


thank you so much dark, you give me a hope thanks !!!!


----------



## nvathlon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Thanks man! I let you know how everything went


Hey Mr-Dark!

I'm using the one with 1.237v, only 1500Mhz & 1.274v still a no go. Well, atleast I tried everything









Thanks for all!!


----------



## Nicolaj

Mr-Dark, Just out of curiosity. What kinda oc would you do on this 970?

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Was interested in possibly disabling the 67 degree throttle...but would it actually hurt my GPU?


No, it will not hurt anything..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pictorul20*
> 
> well, I tried your bios a little and i can say its working, can you do another one with 1600 mhz for cpu and 8000 mhz ram ? also, whats the stock voltage the card uses - 1.2xx volt ? can you bump that a little higher? im on custom watercooling setup so temps arent a problem, i hit 53 celsius degree max on load.


Hello

Its not a good idea to try 1600mhz from the bios as if that not stable on your card the result will be black screen.. you should push the card from any OC software at the current bios and let me know how it go..

the stock voltage is 1.21v almost and now you're at 1.275v..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uihdff*
> 
> Reply to Mr-Dark's post ... "Sound like instability or VRM overheat to me.. drop the bios you're using now so i can check it for yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> After re-securing the 6 and 8-pin cables between the PSU and GPU, the problem has not recurred.


Glad to hear that bro! Enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> dark, i tried that tool,with the old drivers and it didnt work, the readings were still 1.2, and also saw that guy u were talking about who broke his card in 2 days, he used 1.46V with 1740 core clock on his strix, ofc vrms cant handle, and the 2nd point i want to make,my card was locked to 1.2, never got to 1.213 without ur bios so i hope the bios will change something, im going to try it now, ty very much man, u the mvp


I told you the driver's blocked that tool from long time.. let me know how you go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pictorul20*
> 
> Ok, so last edit is that, i run in a couple of issues, i ran heaven benchmark and suddenly my pc freeze , i think its the problem with voltage, i searched a little and i found out that the card uses 1.2180 mv when is at full speed, under overclock at 1.50 and above. Which leads to the conclusion that i think , either like someone said, the vrm chips cant handle that much voltage, or it needs more hahaha, dunno, we`ll try it .


Hello

How your temp ? 1.218v shouldn't be a problem even at stock cooler.. try to drop the core clock a little from any OC software ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcopa83*
> 
> thank you so much dark, you give me a hope thanks !!!!


You're most welcome bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvathlon*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark!
> 
> I'm using the one with 1.237v, only 1500Mhz & 1.274v still a no go. Well, atleast I tried everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all!!


Its the chip wall then!.. 1481mhz still decent







I'd call that a day and Enjoy it









You're most welcome bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicolaj*
> 
> Mr-Dark, Just out of curiosity. What kinda oc would you do on this 970?
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

MSI Gaming ? it depend on the ASIC quality.. but you can push the voltage up to 1.275v without any Problem as the cooling on that card good enough to keep it under 80c..

let me know if you want a custom bios so i can help


----------



## AcidONE

hi Blak, i have evga 980ti hybrid... is the maximum for this GPU??
pls mod my bios to obtain 2850 on heaven
thx


EVGA980TiBiosMGr.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> hi Blak, i have evga 980ti hybrid... is the maximum for this GPU??
> pls mod my bios to obtain 2850 on heaven
> thx
> 
> 
> EVGA980TiBiosMGr.zip 146k .zip file


Hey there

As i can see, your bios already at the Max for daily usage.. but here is a bios for benching ( Not recommended for daily )

EVGA980TiBiosMGr-----AcidONE---1.312v.zip 146k .zip file


AcidONE---1.312v.zip (146k. zip file)

Same bios but with 1.312v.. btw the card still report 1.274v but the actual voltage is 1.312v..

flash that bios and slowly push the core clock farther


----------



## Nicolaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> MSI Gaming ? it depend on the ASIC quality.. but you can push the voltage up to 1.275v without any Problem as the cooling on that card good enough to keep it under 80c..
> 
> let me know if you want a custom bios so i can help


Yeah, i'd like that. But i don't want to go overboard. What kinda clocks you imagine you'd be able to get? Right now i can see it's running 1.243v, but i don't actually know if it needs it. 1519 on gpu and 3954 on memory.
It's a gaming 4g, forgot to mention that.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicolaj*
> 
> Yeah, i'd like that. But i don't want to go overboard. What kinda clocks you imagine you'd be able to get? Right now i can see it's running 1.243v, but i don't actually know if it needs it. 1519 on gpu and 3954 on memory.
> It's a gaming 4g, forgot to mention that.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


The Sweet spot for Maxwell is 1506/8000.. the gain over that not worth the extra heat/pwr..

the only one that can answer how your gpu OC is you.. by flashing this bios and let us know how high you can push the core clock









GM204----Nicolaj---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1519mhz & 3950mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Nicolaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The Sweet spot for Maxwell is 1506/8000.. the gain over that not worth the extra heat/pwr..
> 
> the only one that can answer how your gpu OC is you.. by flashing this bios and let us know how high you can push the core clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204----Nicolaj---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 3950mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off


So basically i'm already at the sweet spot. But, i'm still curious. Wonder how far it'll go.


----------



## AcidONE




----------



## AcidONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> As i can see, your bios already at the Max for daily usage.. but here is a bios for benching ( Not recommended for daily )
> 
> EVGA980TiBiosMGr-----AcidONE---1.312v.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> AcidONE---1.312v.zip (146k. zip file)
> 
> Same bios but with 1.312v.. btw the card still report 1.274v but the actual voltage is 1.312v..
> 
> flash that bios and slowly push the core clock farther


max core +10--->1516 - temp max 54°C - 2699 Heaven
is the limit max for this GPU??
thx


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> max core +10--->1516 - temp max 54°C - 2699 Heaven
> is the limit max for this GPU??
> thx


Sound like you're at the limit.. and its know problem with Maxwell, once you hit the chip wall nothing can help to pass


----------



## AcidONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like you're at the limit.. and its know problem with Maxwell, once you hit the chip wall nothing can help to pass


is the first 980ti EVGA Hybrid modded with you?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> is the first 980ti EVGA Hybrid modded with you?


If you mean your is the first Hybrid modded by me then no.. plenty of Hybrids modded by me


----------



## Nicolaj

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The Sweet spot for Maxwell is 1506/8000.. the gain over that not worth the extra heat/pwr..
> 
> the only one that can answer how your gpu OC is you.. by flashing this bios and let us know how high you can push the core clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204----Nicolaj---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


I ran heaven for 30+ min. with core 1528. And later on i tried memory 4001, only ran heaven for 5 min, but no artefacts.


----------



## Norlig

Would anyone be able to unlock voltage control on the 750ti in my HTPC?

Got the Power limit increased, and tried to unlock the voltage, but its still stuck at 1.187v.

Stock bios and my changed bios attached, highly appreciated if anyone can take a look









MSI750tibios.zip 252k .zip file


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Would anyone be able to unlock voltage control on the 750ti in my HTPC?
> 
> Got the Power limit increased, and tried to unlock the voltage, but its still stuck at 1.187v.
> 
> Stock bios and my changed bios attached, highly appreciated if anyone can take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI750tibios.zip 252k .zip file


try it









Bride.zip 126k .zip file


btw give me the model number of your GPU, i'll have a better view of the situation


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride.zip 126k .zip file
> 
> 
> btw give me the model number of your GPU, i'll have a better view of the situation


Thx, I will try it after wirk today 

Model number is N750 ti-2gd5/ocv1, from MSI

Edit:
Actually looking at the bios in Kepler and Maxwell Bios tweaker, can you explain why you changed almost every voltage setting to the same and changed boost and base clock to 1410mhz?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Thx, I will try it after wirk today
> 
> Model number is N750 ti-2gd5/ocv1, from MSI
> 
> Edit:
> Actually looking at the bios in Kepler and Maxwell Bios tweaker, can you explain why you changed almost every voltage setting to the same and changed boost and base clock to 1410mhz?


Actually I did the same with my GTX 950, it's a way for pass directly from P0 to P8 and keep it at the maximum value. Btw I can make an optimized BIOS for you, if you really need it. Now we are trying to find the optimal OC for your gpu, then we can modify it another time









this one, right?
https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/N750-Ti-2GD5OCV1.html#hero-overview

that's a HTPC card, probably the fan will be a little bit noisy, let me know...


----------



## Eighthname

Hi, Mr-Dark.
You've made me a custom BIOS back in April and since then I haven't reported back.
So far, I haven't experienced any problems with it (I think







). No unexpected crashes or something I'd expect from an unstable graphics card. I only did slight monitoring in the first couple of weeks and only noticed slightly higher temperatures and fan speed. So it looks like an overclock well done.







You probably have heard of World of Warcraft: Legion coming out and that game got me slightly worried in the past few weeks. Sometimes (I play with headphones) I notice my graphics card working quite loud. I opened MSI Afterburner once or twice when that happens to check out what's going on and, if I remember correctly, I noticed the temperature being around 90C+ and fan speeds at 99%. Other than that, everything seems fine. (Well... Except that today I noticed the game running 53FPS most of the time and GPU loafing at ~48% load, buuut that should be the game's fault)
Thanks again for your work.


----------



## Norlig

Can anyone else take a look at @Bride 's Bios?

I dont quite feel like it would be safe to use, looking at the Mhz on the base clock and voltage he set.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Can anyone else take a look at @Bride 's Bios?
> 
> I dont quite feel like it would be safe to use, looking at the Mhz on the base clock and voltage he set.










man, is not the first time that I mod a BIOS, you can see here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1588091/nvidia-gtx-965m-overclock/40#post_25519549
http://www.overclock.net/t/1608206/nvidia-gtx-950-overclock/10#post_25512677

btw please @Mr-Dark give also a your opinion about it









in the end, this is the right topic where you can as info about your GPU... here there are enough request, but we are always happy to help...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1469814/nvidia-gtx-750ti-750-maxwell-owners-club

give a look exactly at this page:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1469814/nvidia-gtx-750ti-750-maxwell-owners-club/3070
check the frequencies that your colleagues are reached...

if you are not sure about the voltage (if the temperature are not high, can give you an help at your overlclock), you can decrease it at 1.25 ~ 1.27V


----------



## Bride

my stable overclock, at 1544MHz of core and 2003MHz of memory, with a GTX 950...


----------



## chemistry

Hi All!

I have a MSI GTX980ti 6G Gaming... I am running the card at 1501boost and 2000Mhz RAM without Voltage adjustments (that's +160Mhz/+495MHz from Stock).
But i think the Powerlimit is reached and that's why i can't try any further!

Can you plz mod my Bios so that the Powerlimit is more than the 109% atm and there is no Voltage Lock?

Thanks,
Chemistry

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Hey Mr. Dark you really made a HUGE difference in my 2 970s they've been running your BIOS stably @ 1544 / 4010 for months now no issues.... I would like to request your services again please I built a rig for a friend and we want to get his 980Ti up to par.
Thanks in advance the changes are night and day with these cards

Zotac980TiSTOCK.zip 147k .zip file


For this one if you would please bump up the fan profile a hair I'll still have it set with Precision and up the power limit so I have a little headroom to find the max clocks on it.

Edit: I was looking at my BIOS in MBT and noticed first the BIOS revision is significantly newer. I remember hearing somewhere not to use a BIOS more than 2 digits off i.e. 84.00.41.00.4A is what's on there now and everything I download to look at trying to learn this process not to bug someone everytime I need a vBIOS... Anyway is there anything to that? like the BIOSes I've found are mostly 84.00.36.00.60 I mean... if one worked on the board... I DID notice with my 970s I had the good Mr. Dark create a modded ver off each card since they were different versions anyway the OLDER one blew the newer one away... by a noticeable margin. Why could that possibly be? more power efficiency behind the scenes of what is editable?


----------



## Tristanguy1224

PLEASE HELP I've screwed everything up.... I took my BIOS compared it to a modded one (older BIOS so I didn't flash it) used the values from the modded one and copy/pasted clocks, mem clocks, power table and voltages. Now I'm stuck with error 43 in device manager and NOTHING is getting me back to where I need to be


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eighthname*
> 
> Hi, Mr-Dark.
> You've made me a custom BIOS back in April and since then I haven't reported back.
> So far, I haven't experienced any problems with it (I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). No unexpected crashes or something I'd expect from an unstable graphics card. I only did slight monitoring in the first couple of weeks and only noticed slightly higher temperatures and fan speed. So it looks like an overclock well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably have heard of World of Warcraft: Legion coming out and that game got me slightly worried in the past few weeks. Sometimes (I play with headphones) I notice my graphics card working quite loud. I opened MSI Afterburner once or twice when that happens to check out what's going on and, if I remember correctly, I noticed the temperature being around 90C+ and fan speeds at 99%. Other than that, everything seems fine. (Well... Except that today I noticed the game running 53FPS most of the time and GPU loafing at ~48% load, buuut that should be the game's fault)
> Thanks again for your work.


Hello

Which card you have there ? upload the bios i gave to you so i can check it for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, is not the first time that I mod a BIOS, you can see here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1588091/nvidia-gtx-965m-overclock/40#post_25519549
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1608206/nvidia-gtx-950-overclock/10#post_25512677
> 
> btw please @Mr-Dark give also a your opinion about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the end, this is the right topic where you can as info about your GPU... here there are enough request, but we are always happy to help...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1469814/nvidia-gtx-750ti-750-maxwell-owners-club
> 
> give a look exactly at this page:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1469814/nvidia-gtx-750ti-750-maxwell-owners-club/3070
> check the frequencies that your colleagues are reached...
> 
> if you are not sure about the voltage (if the temperature are not high, can give you an help at your overlclock), you can decrease it at 1.25 ~ 1.27V


That bios should be fine, but i'm not sure about the voltage limit on the 750 TI, that bios force the card to the max voltage..

If i remember correctly the 750 Ti is voltage open up to 1.27v but i'm not sure..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> my stable overclock, at 1544MHz of core and 2003MHz of memory, with a GTX 950...


That a Beast 950 there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemistry*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I have a MSI GTX980ti 6G Gaming... I am running the card at 1501boost and 2000Mhz RAM without Voltage adjustments (that's +160Mhz/+495MHz from Stock).
> But i think the Powerlimit is reached and that's why i can't try any further!
> 
> Can you plz mod my Bios so that the Powerlimit is more than the 109% atm and there is no Voltage Lock?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chemistry
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

Here yo go

GM200---chemistry---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Power limit up to 142%.. once you find the Max stable clock let me know so i can adjust the bios for that with no throttle at 67c








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> PLEASE HELP I've screwed everything up.... I took my BIOS compared it to a modded one (older BIOS so I didn't flash it) used the values from the modded one and copy/pasted clocks, mem clocks, power table and voltages. Now I'm stuck with error 43 in device manager and NOTHING is getting me back to where I need to be


Hello

So you copy the value from an OC bios to your bios and now you can't flash back or ? you should be able to flash the stock bios without any problem..

use this Nvflash

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI

If you get any Error message or something let me know, its easy to Fix don't worry


----------



## Tristanguy1224

No Nvidia Display adapters found


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Which card you have there ? upload the bios i gave to you so i can check it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bios should be fine, but i'm not sure about the voltage limit on the 750 TI, that bios force the card to the max voltage..
> 
> If i remember correctly the 750 Ti is voltage open up to 1.27v but i'm not sure..
> That a Beast 950 there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200---chemistry---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Power limit up to 142%.. once you find the Max stable clock let me know so i can adjust the bios for that with no throttle at 67c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> So you copy the value from an OC bios to your bios and now you can't flash back or ? you should be able to flash the stock bios without any problem..
> 
> use this Nvflash
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
> 
> If you get any Error message or something let me know, its easy to Fix don't worry


Ok so I figured out what I did to screw everything up. I ran CMD not as admin.... it would disappear. MY computer ALWAYS starts it as admin and I'm an idiot now it's saying no adapters but I SEE it in dev manager


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Ok so I figured out what I did to screw everything up. I ran CMD not as admin.... it would disappear. MY computer ALWAYS starts it as admin and I'm an idiot now it's saying no adapters but I SEE it in dev manager


Don't worry easy to Fix, you just need different Nvflash

Try this

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI

Or

https://mega.nz/#!3lJQSIZY!DGgdAp6VjMNbrxooyft0X4mQ8EBQXASlDW7JKB8HV3s

Or

https://mega.nz/#!bxAzXaaS!VVeAbEG11wCHBjWc75wwgizqUR-w84E6SGxyisJRhjE

If same problem, Remove Nvidia driver and try again


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Don't worry easy to Fix, you just need different Nvflash
> 
> Try this
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
> 
> Or
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!3lJQSIZY!DGgdAp6VjMNbrxooyft0X4mQ8EBQXASlDW7JKB8HV3s
> 
> Or
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!bxAzXaaS!VVeAbEG11wCHBjWc75wwgizqUR-w84E6SGxyisJRhjE
> 
> If same problem, Remove Nvidia driver and try again


Ok I'm rebooting into safe mode to use ddu and I'll try those other nvflash versions. So it's just the fact I botched it by not starting as admin? Also before I went to safe mode I enabled it and my resolution dropped to 640x480 and everything was kinda visible but distorted (maybe the monitor?) So I hope this is as easy as you're making it sound. I can't thank you enough for taking the time to help me


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Oh crap forgot to ask. Do I NEED to reinstall the driver FIRST?
I want to make sure I stick to the process exactly


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Ok I'm rebooting into safe mode to use ddu and I'll try those other nvflash versions. So it's just the fact I botched it by not starting as admin? Also before I went to safe mode I enabled it and my resolution dropped to 640x480 and everything was kinda visible but distorted (maybe the monitor?) So I hope this is as easy as you're making it sound. I can't thank you enough for taking the time to help me


You can Flash from Safe mode without removing the driver as in safe mode the driver already disabled









Not big difference you can flash with or without the driver as if you remember we disable the card before flashing the bios


----------



## Tristanguy1224

I already removed the drivers. I tried without drivers and still no nvidia adapters


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> I already removed the drivers. I tried without drivers and still no nvidia adapters


From safe mode ?

Nvflash as admin ?

you tried all Nvflash version on my last reply ?


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> From safe mode ?
> 
> Nvflash as admin ?
> 
> you tried all Nvflash version on my last reply ?


Regular boot (I had already rebooted from Safe Mode)
Admin = yes
I tried the one you sent by itself and the first one.
I am about to try the other 2 I just made separate folders so I didn't get any files mixed.

Also I appreciate this VERY MUCH


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Regular boot (I had already rebooted from Safe Mode)
> Admin = yes
> I tried the one you sent by itself and the first one.
> I am about to try the other 2 I just made separate folders so I didn't get any files mixed.
> 
> Also I appreciate this VERY MUCH


If you still need help, I can join you Via Teamviewer.. let me know if you need that


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If you still need help, I can join you Via Teamviewer.. let me know if you need that


I just might this has never happened. I tried the second of the 3 versions you sent together of nvflash. Going to try the last one now.
Let me try this last one and if it doesn't go through I'll certainly need your help


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Still no adapters. Should I try a reboot? the drivers are installed now but obviously it'll be code 43


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Still no adapters. Should I try a reboot? the drivers are installed now but obviously it'll be code 43


I'm not sure, but to save the time, Install Teamviewr and sent me the numbers on the private i will take a look


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Zotac980TiSTOCK.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm not sure, but to save the time, Install Teamviewr and sent me the numbers on the private i will take a look


So that was a fun experience I'm NOT going to do that again. I DID go ahead and try to reflash that BIOS I modified. when I restarted and reenabled the card it got slightly corrupted and looked weird so whatever I did wasn't right would you mind doing me one more favor and modding that Stock rom? I'll throw another copy here... We KNOW that works now


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Zotac980TiSTOCK.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> So that was a fun experience I'm NOT going to do that again. I DID go ahead and try to reflash that BIOS I modified. when I restarted and reenabled the card it got slightly corrupted and looked weird so whatever I did wasn't right would you mind doing me one more favor and modding that Stock rom? I'll throw another copy here... We KNOW that works now


So I THINK I know why MY mod didn't work. the voltage tables are a LOT different. I didn't notice that before. Still though that's the only real difference I see. IF it was just unstable I'd see that I know what it looks like usually....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Zotac980TiSTOCK.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> So that was a fun experience I'm NOT going to do that again. I DID go ahead and try to reflash that BIOS I modified. when I restarted and reenabled the card it got slightly corrupted and looked weird so whatever I did wasn't right would you mind doing me one more favor and modding that Stock rom? I'll throw another copy here... We KNOW that works now


Heheh, Glad that all sorted for you bro








Here yo go

Zotac980TiSTOCK---Tristanguy1224---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve (65c = 60% )

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software









and for sure 970/980 setting will not work on Ti/X card's


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Heheh, Glad that all sorted for you bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> Zotac980TiSTOCK---Tristanguy1224---Dark.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve (65c = 60% )
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push it farther from any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for sure 970/980 setting will not work on Ti/X card's


Thanks. I'm extremely thankful you are here specifically but this community has saved my butt a couple times. I've also learned a TON.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> Thanks. I'm extremely thankful you are here specifically but this community has saved my butt a couple times. I've also learned a TON.


Thanks bro, I believe OCN is the best forum out there!


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm not sure, but to save the time, Install Teamviewr and sent me the numbers on the private i will take a look


Also by remote access! you are the top man! rep+ for you!


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Also by remote access! you are the top man! rep+ for you!


I almost forgot. Glad you posted this it reminded me to come back and show some gratitude.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*
> 
> I almost forgot. Glad you posted this it reminded me to come back and show some gratitude.










thanks to @Mr-Dark for to be always on the road


----------



## DeathAngel74

Any news on 965m bios extraction and re-attaching to HP OMEN bios? Is there a tutorial? I've been working and seen a few posts. Don't wanna screw up 1200$ laptop on my next couple of days off. TIA


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Any news on 965m bios extraction and re-attaching to HP OMEN bios? Is there a tutorial? I've been working and seen a few posts. Don't wanna screw up 1200$ laptop on my next couple of days off. TIA


like i wrote here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1588091/nvidia-gtx-965m-overclock/40#post_25519549

follow this guide in Chinese, I translated the webpages by Bing Bar, extracting my BIOS without any problem, with my old laptop...
http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4133105025

then we willl help you to mod it









you can also try to check these BIOS looking at the device ID:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=GTX+965M&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=

in the end, try to give a look also here:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/hp-omen-15-5xxx-series-gaming-notebook.762889/


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks, on the 2016 model the vbios is embedded in system bios. I will take the plunge when I have more time. The vbios needs to be extracted, modded and recompiled into the system bios, then flash. Thanks again! I tried the nvflash from the chinese post and no-go. Also, GPU-Z render test is broken for me on the laptop. /shrug


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks, on the 2016 model the vbios is embedded in system bios. I will take the plunge when I have more time. The vbios needs to be extracted, modded and recompiled into the system bios, then flash. Thanks again! I tried the nvflash from the chinese post and no-go.


in fact in the procedure there is explained how to extract the BIOS because it's also embedded in the system. I did it with my previous laptop, so you can also do it, follow step by step the guide.

pay attention at these 2 steps:

enable the GPUZ stress test (because the system need to switch from Intel to nVidia card)



then use the nvflash string for extract the BIOS
(use the nvflash with certificate checks bypassed)
https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Modding/



Give a look at:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1592195/unable-to-extract-vbios-from-bios
http://aspiregemstone.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-mod-your-laptop-vga-bios.html

In the end, search in Google "extract gpu bios laptop" or "extract video graphic card bios laptop"


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to @Mr-Dark for to be always on the road


My pleasure helping good people here


----------



## Eighthname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Which card you have there ? upload the bios i gave to you so i can check it for you


I think this one is the one you gave me:

GM204-970MSIGaming4G--Dark.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

I may need to do a clean install of windows/disable intel graphics in device manager/install diff nvidia drivers/install directx. The gpu-z stress test isn't working! The screen opens up, but its blank.


----------



## DeathAngel74

EDIT:
Bricked the OMEN, LOL! trying to extract bios. Just got back from BBY and exchanging it.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> EDIT:
> Bricked the OMEN, LOL! trying to extract bios. Just got back from BBY and exchanging it.


great, man!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Not really, I'll leave it alone this time. Wife and boss not happy I had to return laptop.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Not really, I'll leave it alone this time. Wife and boss not happy I had to return laptop.


really bricked up? sry about that... how you did it? which kind of problem do you have? maybe we can help you


----------



## DeathAngel74

I followed the Chinese guide, nvflash did not work. Laptop froze while GPU-Z render test was running while trying to extract vbios from system bios. Upon trying to reboot the laptop, all I could do is get to the BIOS setup screen. No-go after that.....OH well, new laptop works, so I'm going to leave it alone until a foolproof method is found. i.e., DeathAngel74 proof method...., lol.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I followed the Chinese guide, nvflash did not work. Laptop froze while GPU-Z render test was running while trying to extract vbios from system bios. Upon trying to reboot the laptop, all I could do is get to the BIOS setup screen. No-go after that.....OH well, new laptop works, so I'm going to leave it alone until a foolproof method is found. i.e., DeathAngel74 proof method...., lol.


That's strange, because it's a tested procedure by a lot of users. So now your problem is that your laptop don't boot up? you can not see the BIOS screen?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Did not boot up, only to bios screen. That was fun explaining at work, why I was returning it....


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Did not boot up, only to bios screen. That was fun explaining at work, why I was returning it....


If you can see the BIOS screen, you can try a recovery by USB
http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash


----------



## DeathAngel74

Next time, lol. Thanks for the info. I guess I just have bad luck lately.


----------



## Casettebasse

My Card Asus Gtx 980ti Poseidon

hello mr dark I have read many of your posts , and I congratulate you for the passion you have.
I'd like to overclock the card but I do not find anything on the net that concerns you could help me .
thanks in advance

ps

I have the cpu and gpu under liquid

I am attaching my bios

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2Jfd51gdRYYVUVXNmVwMDNzbWc/view


----------



## Dersichtexot

Hi Guys,

first of all, thank you very much for all the effort and time taken by opening and keeping alive this thread. I am very glad that I found this place and I really hope you can help me as well.
I have a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming with an unbelievable bad GPU. I cant explain it very well, but unless I clock down my GPU-Clock to -250 mhz in Msi-Afterburner it will crash constantly. After months of reading through various threads i haven't found a solution yet. But by putting all the pieces together it seems like this problem is connected to unstable Voltagechanges and i really don't have the experience to modifiy my bios by myself. I already downloaded a few bios from here and installed them with nvflash. With one i had the same error as before and with the other my display driver wouldnt load at the windows startup. So I apologize in advance for not reading all the 733 pages and I really,really,really hope that someone of you could make a stable bios for me or maybe remembers a similiar problem in this thread where he could lead me to.
Thank you very very much.
Greetings


----------



## Bride

new heatsink







here we go!


----------



## chemistry

Hi Dark!

Thanks for the Bios....

Got it flash and now trying


----------



## Vrbaa

my bad


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> There is a g1 970/980/ti thread, that has exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> Dark is a great guy, but cut him some slack! If there's already a thread dedicated to your card, check that out first before asking him to mod your bios.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> 
> Chances are you are not hitting 1520 boost with only 1.218v, if you are you have one of the most most efficient 970s ever. please open gpuz, and check out your core speed levels and vdcc while gaming or running a benchmark.


I have not seen that thread before, but I'm not sorry! Thanks Mr.Dark!

With Mr.Dark's bios I have lower temperature of the gpu about 5C, much quieter coil-whine and the same overclocking results in comparison with old custom bios from Linus forum - 1520MHz for Core using stock volt 1.2180V, and not very good 1900MHz for memory (Hynix). Now I'm trying to find a way to get better memory overclock if possible btw.

ASIC quality of my card is 62% and I think it is very good in terms of overclocking.


----------



## Bobby12707

would you please be able to mod my bios ive been having quite a hard time with voltages my stable i 1555mhz core at 1.256mhv mem is stable at 4000x2=8ooomhz clock its a evga gtx 960 FTW 4gb card

GM206.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eighthname*
> 
> I think this one is the one you gave me:
> 
> GM204-970MSIGaming4G--Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Okay, give this a try

GM204-970MSIGaming--Eighthname---Custom-Fan.zip 137k .zip file


Same bios but with custom fan curve to keep the card under 80c








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I followed the Chinese guide, nvflash did not work. Laptop froze while GPU-Z render test was running while trying to extract vbios from system bios. Upon trying to reboot the laptop, all I could do is get to the BIOS setup screen. No-go after that.....OH well, new laptop works, so I'm going to leave it alone until a foolproof method is found. i.e., DeathAngel74 proof method...., lol.


Hp change something to block the bios extracting..lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casettebasse*
> 
> My Card Asus Gtx 980ti Poseidon
> 
> hello mr dark I have read many of your posts , and I congratulate you for the passion you have.
> I'd like to overclock the card but I do not find anything on the net that concerns you could help me .
> thanks in advance
> 
> ps
> 
> I have the cpu and gpu under liquid
> 
> I am attaching my bios
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2Jfd51gdRYYVUVXNmVwMDNzbWc/view


Hello

Give this a try

GM200---Casettebasse--Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Flash the bios and make sure its stable then you can push it farther from any OC software








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dersichtexot*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> first of all, thank you very much for all the effort and time taken by opening and keeping alive this thread. I am very glad that I found this place and I really hope you can help me as well.
> I have a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming with an unbelievable bad GPU. I cant explain it very well, but unless I clock down my GPU-Clock to -250 mhz in Msi-Afterburner it will crash constantly. After months of reading through various threads i haven't found a solution yet. But by putting all the pieces together it seems like this problem is connected to unstable Voltagechanges and i really don't have the experience to modifiy my bios by myself. I already downloaded a few bios from here and installed them with nvflash. With one i had the same error as before and with the other my display driver wouldnt load at the windows startup. So I apologize in advance for not reading all the 733 pages and I really,really,really hope that someone of you could make a stable bios for me or maybe remembers a similiar problem in this thread where he could lead me to.
> Thank you very very much.
> Greetings


Hey there

I can help you, drop the stock bios here so i can help

also i need screenshot from GPU-Z - Sensor tab while the card under load









Btw how your ASIC quality ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> new heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we go!


Smart idea bro, but stop using Furmark.. you will damage the VRM over the time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemistry*
> 
> Hi Dark!
> 
> Thanks for the Bios....
> 
> Got it flash and now trying


Good luck bro and let me know if you need anything








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> I have not seen that thread before, but I'm not sorry! Thanks Mr.Dark!
> 
> With Mr.Dark's bios I have lower temperature of the gpu about 5C, much quieter coil-whine and the same overclocking results in comparison with old custom bios from Linus forum - 1520MHz for Core using stock volt 1.2180V, and not very good 1900MHz for memory (Hynix). Now I'm trying to find a way to get better memory overclock if possible btw.
> 
> ASIC quality of my card is 62% and I think it is very good in terms of overclocking.


Glad I was able to help you bro









That very good OC and decent enough at stock volt, Enjoy it bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobby12707*
> 
> would you please be able to mod my bios ive been having quite a hard time with voltages my stable i 1555mhz core at 1.256mhv mem is stable at 4000x2=8ooomhz clock its a evga gtx 960 FTW 4gb card
> 
> GM206.zip 149k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

gm206---Bobby12707----Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Core clock 1557mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.262v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## pictorul20

ok, so I`m back , sorry for not answering been busy these last days so couldn`t find myself a free time for it. I managed to test your bios like i already said in a few posts earlier but it gives me freezs when i`m trying to play any game. I think the voltage you set is not enough, and here`s why I guess so: first of all, you said the voltage is set to ¬ 1.21 v , your modified bios was set to 1.75v . In evga precision x , the highest voltage slider goes to + 87mv , power target to 106 and temp target to 90 degree celsius ( obvious that`s not a big problem, I barely mind it since I never exceed 54-60 degree temperature . My guess is, that my freezes are related to not having enough juice so pls Mr Dark, try a little more voltage if you can, even leave a little headroom for voltage overclocking .( should 2v would be considered safe? if yes, then I dont mind it leaving with that voltage limit target) Here is my bios modified by you

Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pictorul20*
> 
> ok, so I`m back , sorry for not answering been busy these last days so couldn`t find myself a free time for it. I managed to test your bios like i already said in a few posts earlier but it gives me freezs when i`m trying to play any game. I think the voltage you set is not enough, and here`s why I guess so: first of all, you said the voltage is set to ¬ 1.21 v , your modified bios was set to 1.75v . In evga precision x , the highest voltage slider goes to + 87mv , power target to 106 and temp target to 90 degree celsius ( obvious that`s not a big problem, I barely mind it since I never exceed 54-60 degree temperature . My guess is, that my freezes are related to not having enough juice so pls Mr Dark, try a little more voltage if you can, even leave a little headroom for voltage overclocking .( should 2v would be considered safe? if yes, then I dont mind it leaving with that voltage limit target) Here is my bios modified by you
> 
> Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

Your bios already at the Max voltage for daily which 1.280v, but it sound like your chip is bad as the voltage should be enough for 1506mhz..

give this bios a try

GainwardSimpleGtx970---pictorul20.zip 136k .zip file


Same bios but with 1468mhz clock,

let me know how you go


----------



## Casettebasse

]Hello dark I tried the bios and during the beginning of the game goes in crash No Signal

too high voltage?

GM200---Casettebasse--Dark.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## DmitriySh

Hi Mr-Dark!

MATRIX-GTX980TI-6GD5-GAMING


Spoiler: gpu-z






I am running the card at


Spoiler: gpu-z






But i think the Powerlimit is reached and that's why i can't try any further!

Can you plz mod my Bios so that the Powerlimit is more than the 110%.

GM200.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## Tensai30

Hi Mr. Dark








Thank you for your help modifying my bios before. You helped me overclock my mini-itx GTX 970 a few months ago and since then I've further overclocked it with MSI afterburner. After lots of testing/gaming over the past few months I've reached a very stable overclock thanks to you.









If it's not too much trouble, would you mind helping me plug in my afterburner settings into my bios? I'd like to keep everything the same except raise the core clock to 1346mhz and the memory to 1866mhz(that's what it says in gpuz) also could you please make the fan profile slightly more aggressive, I did that in afterburner as well.
Here's my bios:

GM204.zip 136k .zip file

Thank you so much in advance!!!!!


----------



## pictorul20

Once again I`m back, been testing the bios, it`s much better than the previous but it still makes my pc freeze after a couple minutes of gaming. I have to mention that before I tried your modded bios, I was actually able to oc the gpu to 1566mhz and over 2000 mhz the vrm.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casettebasse*
> 
> ]Hello dark I tried the bios and during the beginning of the game goes in crash No Signal
> 
> too high voltage?
> 
> GM200---Casettebasse--Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Hello

Sound like VRM temp to me, how your temp ?

give this a try

GM200---Casettebasse--1.255v.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmitriySh*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark!
> 
> MATRIX-GTX980TI-6GD5-GAMING
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gpu-z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running the card at
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gpu-z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i think the Powerlimit is reached and that's why i can't try any further!
> 
> Can you plz mod my Bios so that the Powerlimit is more than the 110%.
> 
> GM200.zip 145k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM200---DmitriySh---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


GM200---DmitriySh---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Up to 150%









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensai30*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help modifying my bios before. You helped me overclock my mini-itx GTX 970 a few months ago and since then I've further overclocked it with MSI afterburner. After lots of testing/gaming over the past few months I've reached a very stable overclock thanks to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, would you mind helping me plug in my afterburner settings into my bios? I'd like to keep everything the same except raise the core clock to 1346mhz and the memory to 1866mhz(that's what it says in gpuz) also could you please make the fan profile slightly more aggressive, I did that in afterburner as well.
> Here's my bios:
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!!!


Hey there

Sure, here you go

GM204---Tensai30----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1342mhz & 1866mhz memory & 65c = 65% Fan speed









And you're most welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pictorul20*
> 
> Once again I`m back, been testing the bios, it`s much better than the previous but it still makes my pc freeze after a couple minutes of gaming. I have to mention that before I tried your modded bios, I was actually able to oc the gpu to 1566mhz and over 2000 mhz the vrm.


Hmm, Are you sure there is no OC setting from any OC software ?

your bios at 1468mhz @1.28v and that should be enough voltage for that clock.. how your ASIC ? Temp ? Drop the core clock from any OC software and report back ?


----------



## pictorul20

gpu2.gif 20k .gif file
 This is the info about the gpu

And here is the asic too

gpuzfile.gif 13k .gif file
 It`s doing the same behaviour no matter how I downclock it or no.


----------



## DmitriySh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> here yo go
> Up to 150%


Ty!
1490mhz - temp over 78C with manual fan profile...

Can you put my asus gpu tweak stable overclock profile into my bios?
Disable the boost, Core clock 1470mhz, memory 8000mhz, TDP limit 120%,slightly more aggressive fan profile, and there is no Voltage Lock?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pictorul20*
> 
> gpu2.gif 20k .gif file
> This is the info about the gpu
> 
> And here is the asic too
> 
> gpuzfile.gif 13k .gif file
> It`s doing the same behaviour no matter how I downclock it or no.


I need screenshot from Gpu-Z-Sensor tab while the card under load








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmitriySh*
> 
> Ty!
> 1490mhz - temp over 78C with manual fan profile...
> 
> Can you put my asus gpu tweak stable overclock profile into my bios?
> Disable the boost, Core clock 1470mhz, memory 8000mhz, TDP limit 120%,slightly more aggressive fan profile, and there is no Voltage Lock?


Sure, here yo go

GM200--DmitriySh---Profile.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1468mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve

Your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, and this bios need Zero tweak from you! just rest any OC you have there and Enjoy the new bios









My New Car from Mercedes


----------



## Bobby12707

average 11010 to 11060 score on 3dmark11 have to under clock to -5 on gpu offset for core of 1544 to be stable otherwise good


----------



## pictorul20

Here you go buddy, btw, nice car









load.gif 15k .gif file


----------



## Nightfallx

is it still not possible to mod the gtx 1070 bios?


----------



## Bobby12707

Is anyone able to send me a copy of the 2nd performance bios from the evga gtx 960 FTW 4gb thx


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, give this a try
> 
> GM204-970MSIGaming--Eighthname---Custom-Fan.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Same bios but with custom fan curve to keep the card under 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hp change something to block the bios extracting..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GM200---Casettebasse--Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Flash the bios and make sure its stable then you can push it farther from any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> I can help you, drop the stock bios here so i can help
> 
> also i need screenshot from GPU-Z - Sensor tab while the card under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw how your ASIC quality ?
> Smart idea bro, but stop using Furmark.. you will damage the VRM over the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck bro and let me know if you need anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I was able to help you bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That very good OC and decent enough at stock volt, Enjoy it bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> gm206---Bobby12707----Dark.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1557mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.262v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Hey bro, I noticed a little coil-whine with the new bios in Google Chrome while scrolling... Everything except that is ok.


----------



## pingu666

ive got a early 970 thats baised off a 670 pcb i think, the pcb is quite short, but it has no coil whine and is watercooled







. sadly it only seems to boost upto 1440 on the core, and its hitting the power limit according to afterburner, think its worth editing the bios to try and get more ?


----------



## pingu666

If anyones got time, can you have a quick look at my alterations, disabled boost, changed clock speeds to just under what it boosts to now, and changed the power table, just to check i havent put anything silly in the power table :x

forgot to change the ram, but thats +130 in afterburner so guess id should change it to 3635 in the bios editor? its 3505 in bios currently...

also turns out my card is 59% asic score :O

pingu666bioses.zip 274k .zip file


----------



## Cromatik90

Hi!
I have 2x ASUS-GTX980TI-DC3-6GBD5 (STRIX Non OC) with the same rom and wanted a bit more bang for the buck.
It does hang on around 1000MHz core, even tho the OC tools have been set differently.
I've tryed out my self, but without any much luck, only a few hours battleing my performance issue.

What i know of, the OC and Non OC should be the same hardware?

Could you gladly help out with my bios? 

ASUS980TiSTRIX.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## FuriouStyles

I'd like to give a big thanks to dark for continuing to help so many people out on this forum! I would like a little voltage/TDP headroom on my bios. Up to 1.270 and limit to 120%. If anyone is willing to help me out I'd appreciate it.

GM200_MSI980ti_Furious.zip 203k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think @Mr-Dark has a golden chip...I need 1.4xxv to get past 4.7 GHz








http://valid.x86.fr/skhzpj


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobby12707*
> 
> average 11010 to 11060 score on 3dmark11 have to under clock to -5 on gpu offset for core of 1544 to be stable otherwise good


Sound Good! if you still need anything let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pictorul20*
> 
> Here you go buddy, btw, nice car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> load.gif 15k .gif file


Thanks bro, I need the card with custom bios, not at stock as i'm thinking your card is voltage locked but let me check from the picture








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> is it still not possible to mod the gtx 1070 bios?


Still no Pascal Tweaker








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobby12707*
> 
> Is anyone able to send me a copy of the 2nd performance bios from the evga gtx 960 FTW 4gb thx


The best place to post this is the GTX 960 club









http://www.overclock.net/t/1549523/nvidia-gtx-960-owners-club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hey bro, I noticed a little coil-whine with the new bios in Google Chrome while scrolling... Everything except that is ok.


I think even at the stock your card will whine as the custom bios = stock bios voltage so we change nothing expect the clock/boost/TDP








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingu666*
> 
> ive got a early 970 thats baised off a 670 pcb i think, the pcb is quite short, but it has no coil whine and is watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . sadly it only seems to boost upto 1440 on the core, and its hitting the power limit according to afterburner, think its worth editing the bios to try and get more ?


Hello

Drop the stock bios so i can help.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingu666*
> 
> If anyones got time, can you have a quick look at my alterations, disabled boost, changed clock speeds to just under what it boosts to now, and changed the power table, just to check i havent put anything silly in the power table :x
> 
> forgot to change the ram, but thats +130 in afterburner so guess id should change it to 3635 in the bios editor? its 3505 in bios currently...
> 
> also turns out my card is 59% asic score :O
> 
> pingu666bioses.zip 274k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

pingu666stock---pingu666---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3635mhz memory clock & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

this based on the stock bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> Hi!
> I have 2x ASUS-GTX980TI-DC3-6GBD5 (STRIX Non OC) with the same rom and wanted a bit more bang for the buck.
> It does hang on around 1000MHz core, even tho the OC tools have been set differently.
> I've tryed out my self, but without any much luck, only a few hours battleing my performance issue.
> 
> What i know of, the OC and Non OC should be the same hardware?
> 
> Could you gladly help out with my bios?
> 
> ASUS980TiSTRIX.zip 153k .zip file


Hey there

Before modding your bios, how your cooling ? stock or Water ? I can see your card's is voltage unlocked! but the stock cooler isn't enough to push the voltage while the card in SLI!

and yes. the Strix OC and non OC is same card.. its just the bios..

let me know so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> I'd like to give a big thanks to dark for continuing to help so many people out on this forum! I would like a little voltage/TDP headroom on my bios. Up to 1.270 and limit to 120%. If anyone is willing to help me out I'd appreciate it.
> 
> GM200_MSI980ti_Furious.zip 203k .zip file


Dark still here bro! here yo go









GM200_MSI980ti_-----FuriouStyles----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


FuriouStyles----Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that bios need Zero Tweak from you, all effective from the bios.. just use any OC software to push the clock farther









pls keep your eyes on the temp as the stock cooler on that card not enough to push 1.274v









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think @Mr-Dark has a golden chip...I need 1.4xxv to get past 4.7 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/skhzpj


Hahah, first time won the lottery









I'm at 4.6Ghz 1.230v now.. the temp holding me back on this as the H440 Airflow not that good, also the 2 Hybrid as intake effect the cpu temp









i think i will delid this soon.. my chip capable for

4.7Ghz 1.310v
4.8Ghz 1.380v
4.9Ghz 1.440v
5Ghz after Delidding ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Gonna do full water loop soon!
Evil plans unfold... "Nightcrawler" Build (Marvel)
Phanteks Ethoo Evolv ATX tempered satin black or Thermaltake Core X9
ASUS ROG Rampage V EDITION 10
i7 6850k
EK-RES X3 250
EK-XTOP SPC 60 PWM
EK-Supremacy EVO Copper
EK-FC1080 GTX Cooper
EK-CoolStream XE 360/480
Mayhem's Dye or EK-EKoolant
Bitspower or EK Compression fittings
1/2 ID/3/4 OD Tubing


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Gonna do full water loop soon!
> Evil plans unfold... "NightStalker" Build (Marvel)
> Phanteks Ethoo Evolv ATX tempered satin black or Thermaltake Core X9
> ASUS ROG Rampage V EDITION 10
> i7 6850k
> EK-RES X3 250
> EK-XTOP SPC 60 PWM
> EK-Supremacy EVO Copper
> EK-FC1080 GTX Cooper
> EK-CoolStream XE 360/480
> Mayhem's Dye or EK-EKoolant
> Bitspower or EK Compression fittings
> 1/2 ID/3/4 OD Tubing


Man! I'm also building new x99 Rig...

but no Custom loop as i don't have the time for that







it should be clean build

Asus x99 Deluxe II
I7 6850k
2* Evga 980 ti Hybrid
32GB Corsair platinum
Corsair H110i
Corsair 780T White
Evga Sleeved cable's
Some blue Corsair fan's

I'm not sure about the Rampage as the Red/Black theme is no go anymore.. the White is the way to go now


----------



## Cromatik90

Hi Mr Dark 

Both cards are with stock cooler. I've not watercooled those, since i'll wait for a ASUS Poseidon 1080Ti or something simular.

Would it be possible for you to make:

One BIOS for SLI
One BIOS for without SLI

I'm planning og giving one of mine to my littlebrother later on, when he get's his build done 
We do plan on "snipe" some new hardware on BlackFriday!

I've tried with a single card, but i find it difficult to overclock past 1300Mhz on the Core.

I got it stable on:



I've watched some videoes about hardware unlocking the Power Target. Is that something you guys do, in order to bypass the drop involved in only change the ROM specifications?

Best Regards


----------



## Bride

Probably someone already know it, but there is an utility to disable the PowerMizer feature in the system, keeping your P00 state (maximum performance) always enable









NVPMManagerUni.zip 776k .zip file


PROCEDURE:

- click on Create PowerMizer Settings
- flag Enable PowerMizer Feature
- select Performance Level "Max. Perf / Min. PowerSave"
- click on Apply & Reboot


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark
> 
> Both cards are with stock cooler. I've not watercooled those, since i'll wait for a ASUS Poseidon 1080Ti or something simular.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to make:
> 
> One BIOS for SLI
> One BIOS for without SLI
> 
> I'm planning og giving one of mine to my littlebrother later on, when he get's his build done
> We do plan on "snipe" some new hardware on BlackFriday!
> 
> I've tried with a single card, but i find it difficult to overclock past 1300Mhz on the Core.
> 
> I got it stable on:
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched some videoes about hardware unlocking the Power Target. Is that something you guys do, in order to bypass the drop involved in only change the ROM specifications?
> 
> Best Regards


Hey bro

Give this a try

ASUS980TiSTRIX---Cromatik90----Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.6ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve ( 70C = 70% )

that should be stable for both card in SLI, flash first one and if no problem flash the other one









also no need for the hrad mod.. we have the Maxwell Tweaker.. that more than enough to Unlock the Maxwell power


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey Mr-Dark,
Im running realbench stress test. I keep getting Luxmark-x64.exe has stopped working, but the test continues, if i dont close it. Is it instability or realbench acting up or hwinfo?


I don't get it.....WTH???


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> Hey Dark,
> Im running realbench stress test. I keep getting Luxmark-x64.exe has stopped working, but the test continues, if i dont close it. Is it instability or realbench acting up or hwinfo?


Hey bro

Its Realbench bug with SLI.. disable SLI from Nvidia driver and disable the 2nd card from device manager and you will be fine


----------



## DeathAngel74

......
It passed anyway. Prime95 26.6 too! WTH???? 4.6 @ 1.37v LLC 6
What would i need for 4.7 or 4.8?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ......
> It passed anyway. Prime95 26.6 too! WTH????


Luxmark-x64.exe crash is Nvidia driver related thing.. its known issue with SLI and that crash


----------



## DeathAngel74

no driver crashed and recovered either...no tdr...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ......
> It passed anyway. Prime95 26.6 too! WTH???? 4.6 @ 1.37v LLC 6
> What would i need for 4.7 or 4.8?


i can do:
4.5 @ 1.28v
4.6 @ 1.37v
I really want 4.7 or 4.8








I guess i have a s****y chip!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> no driver crashed and recovered either...no tdr...
> i can do:
> 4.5 @ 1.28v
> 4.6 @ 1.37v
> I really want 4.7 or 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i have a s****y chip!


Its within the Average









Mine is happy now


----------



## Cromatik90

Hey Mr Dark

It's greatly appreciated! 

I've just tried it out this morning, but i do get some few errors in in the flashing process. I use nvflash_5.319.0-win

Commands:
cd C:\nvflash
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -5 ASUS980TiSTRIX



I've noticed that the voltage table is different.The the 980Ti OC model have the same different table and wont flash.
The mod on the left. You can see that P05 is a further down.



Best Regards


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh, that makes me feel better, LOL!

http://valid.x86.fr/qhi8im


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark
> 
> It's greatly appreciated!
> 
> I've just tried it out this morning, but i do get some few errors in in the flashing process. I use nvflash_5.319.0-win
> 
> Commands:
> cd C:\nvflash
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -5 ASUS980TiSTRIX
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards


Hey bro

Use this Nvflash

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI

and no need to use "nvflash -5 ASUS980TiSTRIX" Just nvflash biosname.rom









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Meh, that makes me feel better, LOL!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qhi8im


Your temp still way better than mine.. my case and 2 Hybrid as intake make my cpu very hot even at low volt


----------



## Cromatik90

I did add a second Picture, not sure if the table does make a difference with more instances to change in the MOD compared to the STOCK .-)

I'll try it out now!

Best Regards


----------



## DeathAngel74

What Mr-Dark adjusted is correct, and shouldn't affect the flash.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> I did add a second Picture, not sure if the table does make a difference with more instances to change in the MOD compared to the STOCK .-)
> 
> I'll try it out now!
> 
> Best Regards


I just unlock the hidden voltage slider for your card so we have voltage control now


----------



## Cromatik90

Thanks for the help guys! 

I do Google like crazy atm. "Does not detect NVIDIA Card" when doing the --protectoff command

Shall i skip it?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> I do Google like crazy atm. "Does not detect NVIDIA Card" when doing the --protectoff command
> 
> Shall i skip it?


Yes


----------



## Cromatik90

The nvflash -5 -6 asus980tistrix.rom does do the same.

It prompt with a different CMD and shows for a sec, that there is no NVIDIA Card installed.. hmm


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> The nvflash -5 -6 asus980tistrix.rom does do the same.
> 
> It prompt with a different CMD and shows for a sec, that there is no NVIDIA Card installed.. hmm


You just need different Nvflash.. check this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## Cromatik90

It looks like it was an success flashing the Card  Awesome!

The GPU-Z is showing Unknown stats. I'll reinstall the NVIDIA driver and give it a shot!


----------



## Cromatik90

The card is not detected propperly right now. I have activated it after a restart and a reinstall of the driver.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> The card is not detected propperly right now. I have activated it after a restart and a reinstall of the driver.


you didn't flash the card in the right way.. flash the stock bios again and make sure everything good then flash the custom again


----------



## Cromatik90

I've tried with 4 different Nvflash on the site without any luck -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

I have to use the old version to flash back, or eles it wont. I do change the Nvflash when trying to flash the MOD, but Windows does not detect it propperly and 95% of the stats is not showing or does display Unknown.

I've tried reinstalling the Driver and flashing back an forward between the stock and the MOD .rom


----------



## DeathAngel74

Technically, you can flash without the drivers installed. I've done it a few time in emergencies.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey Mousa....I 'm stuck back at 4.6GHz. Oh well....I'm happy with that...just a little over 1.35v=not bad, I suppose.


----------



## Cromatik90

Yeah, true. It does show 64Hz screen settings and unknown parameters when disabled. I'll try again with a different nvflash


----------



## Cromatik90

No luck so far hm..


----------



## Cromatik90

I did manage to get hold on this rom MOD.

It did flash the card and windows does recognize it.

The only thing i see is that the Voltage is not unlocked and everything is tweaked.
Besides that, it have a different ID and does get it flashed somehow.

GM200_ASUS_980Ti_StrixMOD.zip 153k .zip file


Could you take a look at it?

Do you think it could be that the voltage got unlocked, since it wont corporate?

Best Regards


----------



## odin2free

Request:
EVGA GTX960 SSC 2GB Version

The bios

Evga960Stock.zip 149k .zip file


I am running this on a bplus external graphics card adapter...it is currently stable at stock everything..
Not worried about lane restrictions etc.

This is just for fun..


----------



## pictorul20

Here`s the screenshot with the custom bios you said, I dunno what to say, maybe you can figure it out

gtx970gainwardcustombios.gif 18k .gif file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Got it stable Mr-Dark,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks for advice and help with 6700k Mr-Dark


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Mr. dark have you heard anything about custom bios's for pascal cards. I did a quick google search didn't really find much other than some hang that maxxwell didn't have.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Mr. dark have you heard anything about custom bios's for pascal cards. I did a quick google search didn't really find much other than some hang that maxxwell didn't have.


Nothing yet. It's looking more and more like it may not happen.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nothing yet. It's looking more and more like it may not happen.


it does exits, kingpin ln2 record gpuz pic shows that he is using off boost bios locked at 2000


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> it does exits, kingpin ln2 record gpuz pic shows that he is using off boost bios locked at 2000


As of right now, there is no pascal bios editor out there yet, not like the Maxwell Bios Editor. If he did something with the bios, it's possible he did it within a hex editor...which he probably had help with, since he's sponsored by EVGA. /shrug


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> I've tried with 4 different Nvflash on the site without any luck -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> 
> I have to use the old version to flash back, or eles it wont. I do change the Nvflash when trying to flash the MOD, but Windows does not detect it propperly and 95% of the stats is not showing or does display Unknown.
> 
> I've tried reinstalling the Driver and flashing back an forward between the stock and the MOD .rom


Hey there

On stock bios, give us screen shot from Gpu-Z - Sensor tab while the card under load, also how your ASIC quality ?

Sound like you have very bad card's ( not silicon winner )..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hey Mousa....I 'm stuck back at 4.6GHz. Oh well....I'm happy with that...just a little over 1.35v=not bad, I suppose.


Hey bro

honestly the performance increase over 4.6ghz not worth the extra heat/power.. I'm at 4.6ghz and the performance decent enough for Mainstream cpu








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> I did manage to get hold on this rom MOD.
> 
> It did flash the card and windows does recognize it.
> 
> The only thing i see is that the Voltage is not unlocked and everything is tweaked.
> Besides that, it have a different ID and does get it flashed somehow.
> 
> GM200_ASUS_980Ti_StrixMOD.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could you take a look at it?
> 
> Do you think it could be that the voltage got unlocked, since it wont corporate?
> 
> Best Regards


Hmmm, that room is 1506mhz @1.26v.. that stable on your card ? are you sure ? how 1400mhz fail and 1506mhz stable









are you sure the bios you uploaded on first post is the stock bios ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Request:
> EVGA GTX960 SSC 2GB Version
> 
> The bios
> 
> Evga960Stock.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> I am running this on a bplus external graphics card adapter...it is currently stable at stock everything..
> Not worried about lane restrictions etc.
> 
> This is just for fun..


Hello

What you need ? higher volt ? clock ?

let me know so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pictorul20*
> 
> Here`s the screenshot with the custom bios you said, I dunno what to say, maybe you can figure it out
> 
> gtx970gainwardcustombios.gif 18k .gif file


Dude, i can't see the core clock under load, i can see 1.275v but XX67mhz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Got it stable Mr-Dark,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love how your temp very stable.. Mine spike over 80c easily









bad chip = good temp.. golden chip = bad temp















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Mr. dark have you heard anything about custom bios's for pascal cards. I did a quick google search didn't really find much other than some hang that maxxwell didn't have.


Still nothing, I doubt that will happen at all..

Nvidia change something on pascal to block the editor








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> As of right now, there is no pascal bios editor out there yet, not like the Maxwell Bios Editor. If he did something with the bios, it's possible he did it within a hex editor...which he probably had help with, since he's sponsored by EVGA. /shrug


+1


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Mr. dark have you heard anything about custom bios's for pascal cards. I did a quick google search didn't really find much other than some hang that maxxwell didn't have.


That cards are already maxed out, i doubt they can improve some more, that's why they locked it.
Pascal are made for peeps that just want to go and play the games and not tune any settings, in other words = NOOBS


----------



## Cromatik90

Hi Mr-Dark

I'm not 100% stable, but the .rom does make me go over the specifications. (i did revert back with the unlocked stock rom i had)

The .rom you sent me, i've not got much luck with. Windows simply doesn't detect the graphicscard.

Best Regards


----------



## Cromatik90

Hey!

Give me a moment, and i'll flash the card back and do some bench.

Here you go:


Best Regards


----------



## Cromatik90

I'm testing these settings right now.

It does hit 119% Power Target in 3DMark Ultra



Best Regards


----------



## SauronTheGreat

mr dark any news on pascal tweaker ?


----------



## pictorul20

And how am I supposed to enlarge the rows? I dont have any option to enlarge them. You put 14xx before that number. I guarantee that`s the right number, I watched it in precision x . Now I am on stock bios for the moment .


----------



## pingu666

I tried the altered bios, got me to 1496mhz, but think it may have come up with power limit once, and afterburner says gpu voltage is 1.212mv (with +100mv in afterburner, think its worth pushing the voltage higher with another bios mod? im on water so its temps stays low


----------



## westenlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westenlive*
> 
> hello guys, I finally bought a MSI 980ti 6g gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I can flash bios for major performance? I would like to reach 1500MHz on the core and 4000MHz on the ram. I hope. Please suggestions for the best modified BIOS for my new video card.
> 
> Thanks very much


----------



## Menta

I have 970 G1 with elpidia memory is there any way to ajust the fan speed with a custom fan curve that the fans stop at idle or until 50c or 60c like other brands ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yes. on my evga 970 ftw+


----------



## OskarR

Hello,

Can you please make custom bios for my MSI GTX 970 Gaming card. Thanks !









GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yes. on my evga 970 ftw+


What these fan settings do exactly? Stop spinning until gpu reach certain temperatures or something else?


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> What these fan settings do exactly? Stop spinning until gpu reach certain temperatures or something else?


PER01 is the lowest fan percentage u can achiev.
PER02 is the highest fan percetage u can achiev.
RPM01 is the Fan RPM for PER01, in this case, 10% = 560RPM
RPM01 is the highes Fan RPM for PER02, in this case its set to 4560RPM but looks like its capped (10x560=5600) just like my 980ti HOF
On the first row u got 3 points to adjust ur fan curve, so u can set 3 different TMP points(TMP = Temperature, RPM = Revolutions Per Minute, PER = Percentage), in this case when the card reaches 29ºC the fans will be at 10%, when it reaches 48ºC the fans will be at 75%, and when it reaches 60ºC they gunna b at 100% (thats a pretty aggressive fan curve... i like it :3)


----------



## MiniPurple

Hi Mr.Dark and 900 series users, i have a question:

In the bios u made for me, u set the voltage to 1.28V, but my card still running at 1.2V, its because its a 980ti HOF and it uses the IR3595 digital pwm controller, and its not wut the reference card uses, but 1 think is bugging my mind, the voltage stays the same regardless the temperature(of course theres a small drop due to the high current and the way the VRM tries to compensate for it), it doesnt throttle like it used to do with the stock bios(when it achieves the 67ºC), now heres the question: if u cant change the voltage on my card thru the bios, how on earth ur settings prevent it from throttling? For exemple, if i wanna set it to 1250mV, is it gonna make a difference in terms of overclocking on my card if its not gonna chage the VCore?
Im asking this because i wanna understand more about this mod and i wanna get into hard modding (probbly nxt year ill have my hard modding project started) so i need to understand how it works and why it works.
Thx in advance


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> That cards are already maxed out, i doubt they can improve some more, that's why they locked it.
> Pascal are made for peeps that just want to go and play the games and not tune any settings, in other words = NOOBS


Think of it this way: would u rather spend less money on a GTX 1080 and mod its bios to get higher power limit and disable the turbo boost to get stable clocks, or spend a lot more money on a card that comes with a bios that allows u to get a LIL bit higher power limit?
These companies do whatever they can to force u buy a more expensive card just so they can get more money, lemme give u a simple exemple: my 980ti HOF came with a 225W power limit and 2 8-pin connectors, this card is able to draw AT LEAST 375W, but wait, theres more! it has 8 phases for the gpu, each phase has 1 IR3555 DrMOS, it means it has the ic driver + higher and lower mosfet in 1 chip, and its rated for 60A, i havent found anything about how temps would affect its efficiency, but lets assume it can handle 60A just fine regardless the temperature, if i have 8 it means that the GPU VRM can(if my math is correct) handle up to 480A, in order to reach its limits at stock voltage my card would have to draw 576W, and even if my math is wrong, this VRM can clearly handle more than 225W, but it comes capped out of the box.
I rlly hope some1 can find a way to mod Pascal bios, that would make a huge difference in people's choice(for exemple u can buy a GTX 1080 FE instead of a Hybrid 1080 and still get rock stable clocks







)
Not-So-Fun-Fact: u cant simply short the shunt resistors on a pascal cards cuz if it detects that the value is waaay to low, its not gonna get into 3D clock to "protect" itself.


----------



## microtech

Hello Mr Dark or anyone that knows about SLI and custom BIOS.

I have a mr dark custom bios on my EVGA 980 TI Hybrid. I am buying a second card and plan to put the same bios on the new card (it is a conservative OC so it should be fine, I'll test if first of course).

I just want to make sure that there is no problem using this custom BIOS and doing SLI right? It will work just like a factory BIOS would work with SLI right?

Thanks!

Here it is just in case you want to see which one:

DARKEVGAHybrid.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## westenlive

edit


----------



## westenlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westenlive*
> 
> hello MR.DARK.
> I ask you to change my bios to make my msi faster.
> This is my original bios.
> *http://www.filedropper.com/msioriginalarmando
> *
> Now I reach a voltage of 1.19 and a boost of 1342mhz on the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the default memories.
> 
> I would
> 1-Disable the boost (to avoid throttle at 67c)
> 2-Increase the TDP limit
> 3-Increase the voltage
> 4-Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark or anyone that knows about SLI and custom BIOS.
> 
> I have a mr dark custom bios on my EVGA 980 TI Hybrid. I am buying a second card and plan to put the same bios on the new card (it is a conservative OC so it should be fine, I'll test if first of course).
> 
> I just want to make sure that there is no problem using this custom BIOS and doing SLI right? It will work just like a factory BIOS would work with SLI right?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Here it is just in case you want to see which one:
> 
> DARKEVGAHybrid.zip 146k .zip file


theres no problem using a custom bios on a multi gpu setup, BUT dont use the same bios for both cards, u might end up with a brick, even tho they're the same models theres a pretty good chance u gunna brick ur second card, wut u can do is extract the second card's bios and open 2 bios editors, one with ur custom bios and another one with the 2nd bios, then u just copy all the values from ur custom bios to the other one, if u do that, u never gunna end up with a super expensive brick








PS: whats ur card's ASIC and max OC on Core/Mem?


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> theres no problem using a custom bios on a multi gpu setup, BUT dont use the same bios for both cards, u might end up with a brick, even tho they're the same models theres a pretty good chance u gunna brick ur second card, wut u can do is extract the second card's bios and open 2 bios editors, one with ur custom bios and another one with the 2nd bios, then u just copy all the values from ur custom bios to the other one, if u do that, u never gunna end up with a super expensive brick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: whats ur card's ASIC and max OC on Core/Mem?


Thanks for the info man! Good to know about not using the same exact bios, I figured since it's the same model card it'd be the same. But definitely I'll check that out first before doing anything!

The ASIC on my current one is 73.6

I tried all kinds of settings for the OC but the farthest it could go and be truly stable was 1480 / 3800. It would be fine at 1506 / 4000 in 99% of games, but this one game called Hard Reset Redux (appropriately named lol, you end up resetting a lot) would crash until I tuned it down to 1480 / 3800.

My new card is coming in the mail right now so not sure on the ASIC but I figured that 1480 clock should be safe on practically any of these cards.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Thanks for the info man! Good to know about not using the same exact bios, I figured since it's the same model card it'd be the same. But definitely I'll check that out first before doing anything!
> 
> The ASIC on my current one is 73.6
> 
> I tried all kinds of settings for the OC but the farthest it could go and be truly stable was 1480 / 3800. It would be fine at 1506 / 4000 in 99% of games, but this one game called Hard Reset Redux (appropriately named lol, you end up resetting a lot) would crash until I tuned it down to 1480 / 3800.
> 
> My new card is coming in the mail right now so not sure on the ASIC but I figured that 1480 clock should be safe on practically any of these cards.


nice chip u got! i hope u get another chip as good or better than this one







i whish i could get passed 1405 / 3505 on mine XD and i have a question: are those hybrid cards binned?


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> nice chip u got! i hope u get another chip as good or better than this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i whish i could get passed 1405 / 3505 on mine XD and i have a question: are those hybrid cards binned?


Oh wow, hrm I don't think these hybrid's are pre binned but maybe they are. I think it definitely helps that it never breaks 50C even under 100% load. I do have two noctua fans which helps a bit but even the stock fan keeps it at like 52C max. So I think that lets you maybe clock up considerably higher than many of the other cards.


----------



## xj03x

Anyone here with a gigabyte gtx 970 mini?

The power tables are so much different looking than regular 970 (owned inno 3d 970 before). I guess it's because the vrm is different and this one uses only single 8-pin pcie power cable.

Anyone wanna try making sense out of it and modding it?

I'm looking for higher power limit (stock is 112%) and 0% fan mod (this one I can easily do myself)

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Tcoppock

Have a beast of a card would like if possible to have the tdp limit raised and voltage unlocked.

GM206.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## Lynkdev

Custom bios still being made for original titan x?

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wersuss

Hi, i would like to try moded gtx 980 vbios .

GM204Clevo.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## curtixman

Good evening Mr. Dark,
I would like to leave the clock speeds and memory speeds default so that I can use Afterburner to determine the proper final settings for my custom bios.
I have no idea what settings I really want you to change so that I can toy with it and determine the final clock and memory speeds but I'm guessing things like unlocking the voltage and disabling the turbo etc...
I'm guessing you know exactly what to do.
Thanks.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, here yo go
> 
> GM204-------Philippk---TDP---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Philippk---TDP---Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> 370W at 100% slider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both should be the same as both have 1.28v and boost off..
> 
> to change the voltage go to Voltage table and change all 1.281v to the new value


Hi Dark

I've been playing around with the bios back and forth.. But i still get better results on the stock bios, with a 122% slider, +200 MHz core and +250 on memclock

Is it because in the stock it actually uses the boost + the OC trough Afterburner at the same time?

The temperatures arent any problem, getting maximum +45 Celsius on 100% load on the GPU

Best regards


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Mr dark how I overclock my zotac 1080 Amp Extreme, i am so upset







all I get is 3dMark crashes .... any news of pascal tweaker ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guy's, I will finish all request's tomorrow









I have new stuff here


















Godlike x99 and 5960X!









Waiting 2* MSI 1080 Gaming X and some Trident-Z memory


----------



## DeathAngel74

Me too


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guy's, I will finish all request's tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have new stuff here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godlike x99 and 5960X!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting 2* MSI 1080 Gaming X and some Trident-Z memory


Wow nice man, dream processor right there! I have another 980TI Hybrid coming in the mail in a couple days, first ever SLI rig, pretty excited. I may need your help modding the bios though, will keep you posted!

Enjoy that thing man, definitely lots of jealous people haha!


----------



## pictorul20

**** man, that build is awesome. I saw your other posts here on overclock.net with your corsair h 105 watercooled sli graphics card. That was so awesome







orgasmic, but this is beyond orgasmic hahahaha ok man, have fun and cheers, don`t burn the rocket pc.


----------



## Tommi94tt

I would like to have unlocked voltage controll and higer TDP. The card is Evga gtx970 ACX2

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## S3V3NGAL

GM200_MSI980ti_-----FuriouStyles----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


FuriouStyles----Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory clock & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off

that bios need Zero Tweak from you, all effective from the bios.. just use any OC software to push the clock farther









pls keep your eyes on the temp as the stock cooler on that card not enough to push 1.274v

Hi Mr-Dark wondering if you can unlock voltage and power limit of my msi 980ti 6g gaming bios I was able to tweak my original bios with the quoted one was able to increase power limit to 141% from 109% but wasn't sure how to unlock voltage card is on a EK Predator Loop temp on load is low 50c so temp shouldn't be an issue

heres some screens and original bios with out my tweaks



GM200original.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks in advance look forwards to hear from you soon


----------



## microtech

Hello Mr Dark!

I got my second EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid card. I am not 100% sure if I can flash it with the bios you gave me for my other EVGA card.

Here is the new one:

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Here is the one you made for me that I am using on my other card:

DARKEVGAHybrid.zip 146k .zip file


Actually nevermind for now.. the cooler may be defective on this new one, dang it!


----------



## wersuss

Hello, is it possible to mod clevo p870dm-g GTX980 vbios? If possible to unlock voltage control please.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> I'm testing these settings right now.
> 
> It does hit 119% Power Target in 3DMark Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards


Extract the stock bios and upload it again so i can check it again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pictorul20*
> 
> And how am I supposed to enlarge the rows? I dont have any option to enlarge them. You put 14xx before that number. I guarantee that`s the right number, I watched it in precision x . Now I am on stock bios for the moment .


double click on the row name so the program keep the highest/lowest clock there and upload picture









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingu666*
> 
> I tried the altered bios, got me to 1496mhz, but think it may have come up with power limit once, and afterburner says gpu voltage is 1.212mv (with +100mv in afterburner, think its worth pushing the voltage higher with another bios mod? im on water so its temps stays low


Drop the last bios i gave to you so i can check it again









@westenlive

Hello

I need the stock bios so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> I have 970 G1 with elpidia memory is there any way to ajust the fan speed with a custom fan curve that the fans stop at idle or until 50c or 60c like other brands ?


Hello

Not all G1's capable for that.. only Rev 1.1v.. but drop your stock bio so i can help you better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yes. on my evga 970 ftw+


Only latest G1 Rv capable for that.. the first Rev have 900rpm limit.. anything lower than that the fan's will spin to 100% and back to 900rpm randomly









As OCN server is down! i will finish the rest once the server back









Post 7401


----------



## xj03x

Dark, you got experience with the gigabyte 970 mini? See this post, hope you can help http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/7410#post_25568493


----------



## curtixman

Good evening Mr. Dark,
I posed this request earlier but I think it was missed.
I would like to leave the clock speeds and memory speeds default so that I can use Afterburner to determine the proper final settings for my custom bios.
I have no idea what settings I really want you to change so that I can toy with it and determine the final clock and memory speeds but I'm guessing things like unlocking the voltage and disabling the turbo etc...
I'm guessing you know exactly what to do.
GTX 980 Ti Hybrid

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm selling my 970's Mr-Dark. Got a 1070 SC.


----------



## immolattion

Could you please increase the power limit of gtx 970m so it doesnt throttle









181930.zip 66k .zip file


----------



## DrTorretz

Hello mister dark! 

this is what my msi gaming looks like atm. this is the best i can do when it comes to oceing at stock rom. the voltage slider only lets me overlock a vary vary tiny bit more then what u see here.
i was hoping you might be able to help me surpass this madness







im willing to try whatever u got in stock

TorretzMsi970gaming.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## hslayer

.


----------



## TWiST2k

Unfortunately there is an issue with the forum currently and no attachments can be downloaded.


----------



## curtixman

Downloaded or uploaded? Is that why its been so long and no reply to my BIOS request because Mr. Dark cannot download the BIOS I attached?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yup ^^^^
Quote:


> There Seems to be a Problem
> We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!


----------



## curtixman

Would it be helpful then if I upload my BIOS to a third party hosing site and then post the link here for Mr. Dark?
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x3r2e1619bl5676/AAC8xNAWr8Ak0ESDqjxe_lcka?dl=0


----------



## sensit1ve

Hello Mr-Dark,

thank you for providing such a great service







. I got my Palit GTX 980ti Super Jetstream under water 2 weeks ago so it's time to oc a bit







. ASIC is 75.4%. Would be awesome if you could disable the boost, increase the TDP Limit and increase the voltage so that i change it through Precision X. (dunno what makes sense for the TDP + voltage so your choice







).

Here is the Bios: https://www.dropbox.com/s/edsbbaxj98x8zcq/palit%20gtx%20980ti%20sj.zip?dl=0

Thank you and have a nice day,

sensit1ve


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think he's busy having fun with his new toys. If he doesn't respond by Wednesday, I'll start whipping out custom bioses, lol. Be patient guys. Time for bed, I have to be up in 5 hours to go to work, lol.


----------



## TWiST2k

I came up on a GTX 960 SSC 4GB and am going to use it for a HTPC with steam, I have never seen this behavior before, but when I was testing some OCing when the fans were set to 100% and I was putting a heavy load on the GPU it would down clock like CRAZY. When I would continue the GPU load but lower the fan speed, the clocks would go back up haha. I dumped the bios and loaded it up in the editor, but was looking to download a modded 960 bios from here just to compare against. I found a good one that someone had uploaded for this same card that Dark had edited, but of course we cannot download any files right now, ugh.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curtixman*
> 
> Would it be helpful then if I upload my BIOS to a third party hosing site and then post the link here for Mr. Dark?
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x3r2e1619bl5676/AAC8xNAWr8Ak0ESDqjxe_lcka?dl=0


Sure bro, let me know what you need so i can help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sensit1ve*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> thank you for providing such a great service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got my Palit GTX 980ti Super Jetstream under water 2 weeks ago so it's time to oc a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ASIC is 75.4%. Would be awesome if you could disable the boost, increase the TDP Limit and increase the voltage so that i change it through Precision X. (dunno what makes sense for the TDP + voltage so your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Here is the Bios: https://www.dropbox.com/s/edsbbaxj98x8zcq/palit%20gtx%20980ti%20sj.zip?dl=0
> 
> Thank you and have a nice day,
> 
> sensit1ve


Hey there

Under water!







Respect! .. Here yo go

GM200---sensit1ve----Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7Ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

you know boost off + voltage control is no go! try that and let me know









For anyone need custom bios, upload your stock bios on any External server and drop the link so i can help! the good work back again!









@DeathAngel74

GTX 1070 is good card, the only down side on the SC is the low power limit.. My card's already shipped out from NewEgg.. 2* MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X So i can SLI and enjoy 1440p @144hz


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm at 2100/8726 on 170w bios. No perfcaps.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm at 2100/8726 on 170w bios. No perfcaps.


No throttle while the card under 99% load ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nope even when 3 or 4 hours of gaming. 2101 is just below power limit


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nope even when 3 or 4 hours of gaming. 2101 is just below power limit


Nice! Mine barely stable at 2000mhz.. I will not waste more time on this card as next week my card's should be here


----------



## OskarR

Hello Mr Dark









Can you please make a custom bios to my MSI 970 Gaming card.

Something like:

core clock ~1500
memory ~3800
1.275v
higher TDP limit
boost off

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z8qofka2fhzqlk6/GM204.rar?dl=0

Thank you a lot !!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OskarR*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please make a custom bios to my MSI 970 Gaming card.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> core clock ~1500
> memory ~3800
> 1.275v
> higher TDP limit
> boost off
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z8qofka2fhzqlk6/GM204.rar?dl=0
> 
> Thank you a lot !!


Hey there!

Here yo go

http://www.megafileupload.com/oxcM/GM204---OskarR---Dark.zip

Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Enjoy


----------



## nayajoeun

Hey there Mr-Dark!

Sorry for the hassles mate, much thanks to what you do as I would have no clue how you even do all this hahaha

I didn't want to ask as I assumed there would be at least some 980 Strix (non-TI) bios you would have uploaded here!

I ended up downloading one you posted for another user set at 1510mhz and 4ghz mem but it's proving to freeze in certain games, I think my card isn't too great compared to other 980 STRIXes!

I found post #3291 and the following:

Quote:
If it hasn't been done yet, and if possible, I'd like one for my STRIX 980s.

ASUS980STRIX.zip 137k .zip file

Thank you.

Here yo go

ASUS980STRIX---Dark.zip 138k .zip file

Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Would it be possible to grab a copy of that bios to test please?

The attachments are still not working still, it would be very much appreciated!

Kind regards!


----------



## curtixman

Good evening Mr. Dark,
I posed this request earlier but I think it was missed.
I would like to leave the clock speeds and memory speeds default so that I can use Afterburner to determine the proper final settings for my custom bios.
I have no idea what settings I really want you to change so that I can toy with it and determine the final clock and memory speeds but I'm guessing things like unlocking the voltage and disabling the turbo etc...
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x3r2e1619bl5676/AAC8xNAWr8Ak0ESDqjxe_lcka?dl=0


----------



## DeathAngel74

I locked voltage to 1.081 with PX OC and its stable.


----------



## Splintercheg

Hello, Mr Dark.

Can you please make a custom bios to my MSI 970 Gaming card (rev 1.0; mem. by Hynix).

Core clock (+150-250) (~1500)
Memory ~(max possible, but with some safety)
1.275v (i guess)
TDP lim. higher
Turn boost off (base=boost)

Sincerely, Splintercheg.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## sensit1ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> Under water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect! .. Here yo go
> 
> GM200---sensit1ve----Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7Ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> you know boost off + voltage control is no go! try that and let me know


Thank you very much







. The Bios is runnung like a charm. yeah the card is gone swimming







, hehe. I tested a bit more and it seems i could get 1506 & 4001 stable. Could you plz set this up in the bios that i can get rid of precision x







. Thank you <3

Cheers,

sensit1ve

P.S.: where's the donation link?


----------



## Ridianod

MSI_Gtx970_73Asic.zip 136k .zip file


Mr.Dark can u make my 970's bios too ? Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nayajoeun*
> 
> Hey there Mr-Dark!
> 
> Sorry for the hassles mate, much thanks to what you do as I would have no clue how you even do all this hahaha
> 
> I didn't want to ask as I assumed there would be at least some 980 Strix (non-TI) bios you would have uploaded here!
> 
> I ended up downloading one you posted for another user set at 1510mhz and 4ghz mem but it's proving to freeze in certain games, I think my card isn't too great compared to other 980 STRIXes!
> 
> I found post #3291 and the following:
> 
> Quote:
> If it hasn't been done yet, and if possible, I'd like one for my STRIX 980s.
> 
> ASUS980STRIX.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> ASUS980STRIX---Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Would it be possible to grab a copy of that bios to test please?
> 
> The attachments are still not working still, it would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Kind regards!


Hey there

Upload your stock bios so i can help!

its better to Mod your stock bios, not flashing another bios from same card model









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curtixman*
> 
> Good evening Mr. Dark,
> I posed this request earlier but I think it was missed.
> I would like to leave the clock speeds and memory speeds default so that I can use Afterburner to determine the proper final settings for my custom bios.
> I have no idea what settings I really want you to change so that I can toy with it and determine the final clock and memory speeds but I'm guessing things like unlocking the voltage and disabling the turbo etc...
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x3r2e1619bl5676/AAC8xNAWr8Ak0ESDqjxe_lcka?dl=0


Good morning bro

The server was broken, that why i didn't reply to old request..









here yo go

GM200---curtixman---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off.

Just to confirm your card from EVGA right ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I locked voltage to 1.081 with PX OC and its stable.


Many report higher OC ability after voltage lock, but i hate OC software.. so no need to bother with









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splintercheg*
> 
> Hello, Mr Dark.
> 
> Can you please make a custom bios to my MSI 970 Gaming card (rev 1.0; mem. by Hynix).
> 
> Core clock (+150-250) (~1500)
> Memory ~(max possible, but with some safety)
> 1.275v (i guess)
> TDP lim. higher
> Turn boost off (base=boost)
> 
> Sincerely, Splintercheg.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

here you go

GM204---Splintercheg---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sensit1ve*
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Bios is runnung like a charm. yeah the card is gone swimming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hehe. I tested a bit more and it seems i could get 1506 & 4001 stable. Could you plz set this up in the bios that i can get rid of precision x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you <3
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> sensit1ve
> 
> P.S.: where's the donation link?


You're most welcome bro!

here yo go

GM200--sensit1ve--1506mhz--4001.zip 153k .zip file


No Paypal anymore









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ridianod*
> 
> MSI_Gtx970_73Asic.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Mr.Dark can u make my 970's bios too ? Thanks.


Sure, here yo go

GM204---Ridianod---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

The Forum Server is back again! if someone need anything just feel free to request!


----------



## Tcoppock

Re-post.EVGA GTX 960 under water, would like voltage to be unlocked and tdp to be unlocked.


GM206.zip 150k .zip file

Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Re-post.EVGA GTX 960 under water, would like voltage to be unlocked and tdp to be unlocked.
> 
> 
> GM206.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> Thanks


Wow, Crazy card there!! here yo go

GM206---Tcoppock---Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & stock memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit ( 250W ) & boost off

Enjoy


----------



## curtixman

Thank you.
Yes, the card is a EVGA Hybrid.


----------



## Szamo

Hello Mr-Dark, could you help me?

My card is ZOTAC GTX 950 AMP! Edition.

When I'm launching a GPU demanding program (eg. a game) the cooling system is turned on. And for 3-4 seconds (during the start of an application) the fan speed is set to 2500-2600rpm, and then goes back to normal (around 1500 rpm). This happens only one time, when the fans are turned on.

Unfortunately, that fan spike creates a lot of noise









Is it possible to fix this (BIOS modding etc.)?



BIOS_GTX950_Szamo.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

I agree with you Mr-Dark, I despise OC software. patiently waiting for Pascal bios editor.


----------



## Splintercheg

Hello again, Mr Dark.

Can you please make a custom bios to my friend's Palit JetStream 980 card as well. (bios by Super JetStream; rev A1.0; mem. by Hynix also) .

Core clock ~(max stable)
Memory ~(max stable)
Voltage: stable
TDP lim. higher
Turn boost off (base=boost)

Sincerely, Splintercheg.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szamo*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark, could you help me?
> 
> My card is ZOTAC GTX 950 AMP! Edition.
> 
> When I'm launching a GPU demanding program (eg. a game) the cooling system is turned on. And for 3-4 seconds (during the start of an application) the fan speed is set to 2500-2600rpm, and then goes back to normal (around 1500 rpm). This happens only one time, when the fans are turned on.
> 
> Unfortunately, that fan spike creates a lot of noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to fix this (BIOS modding etc.)?
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS_GTX950_Szamo.zip 149k .zip file


Hey there

Here is 2 bios for you, one with Zero fan mod and without.. one of them should fix the problem









GM206---Szamo----Dark.zip 297k .zip file


Let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I agree with you Mr-Dark, I despise OC software. patiently waiting for Pascal bios editor.


Hahah, For this 1070, I'm using +100 on the Core/Memory and Max out the power slider.. No problem Sofar









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splintercheg*
> 
> Hello again, Mr Dark.
> 
> Can you please make a custom bios to my friend's Palit JetStream 980 card as well. (bios by Super JetStream; rev A1.0; mem. by Hynix also) .
> 
> Core clock ~(max stable)
> Memory ~(max stable)
> Voltage: stable
> TDP lim. higher
> Turn boost off (base=boost)
> 
> Sincerely, Splintercheg.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

GM204----Splintercheg---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.27v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve

Let me know how he go


----------



## hslayer

Hello Mr-Dark

I would like to request a custom bios for my Zotac 980Ti AMP! Extreme

ASIC Quality is at 78.8%

Thank you!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark
> 
> I would like to request a custom bios for my Zotac 980Ti AMP! Extreme
> 
> ASIC Quality is at 78.8%
> 
> Thank you!


Hello

Drop the stock bios so i can help


----------



## hslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Drop the stock bios so i can help


I am currently using someone else's custom bios which is not working out so great, so If I were to extract the current bios using GPU-Z, that will not count as stock bios right?

Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> I am currently using someone else's custom bios which is not working out so great, so If I were to extract the current bios using GPU-Z, that will not count as stock bios right?
> 
> Thanks


No problem, I can fix that


----------



## yerdna

Hi Mr. Dark! I had a 980 Ti HOF(ASIC 67%, 1440mhz safe) and I sold it, now I have a 980 Ti G1, the ASIC quality is 81%, I reached on this one 1519mhz~1542mhz on FireStrike, and in gaming like GTA V, I got 1530mhz, and the memory 4005mhz, I would like a bios that can pass the 1.212v, a 1.275v will be safe? Some parts of benchmark the vcore on riva was 1.230v and reached 1542mhz.

GM200G1.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## hslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No problem, I can fix that


This is the custom bios that I flashed

FanFix-Mod-V3.zip 203k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yerdna*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark! I had a 980 Ti HOF(ASIC 67%, 1440mhz safe) and I sold it, now I have a 980 Ti G1, the ASIC quality is 81%, I reached on this one 1519mhz~1542mhz on FireStrike, and in gaming like GTA V, I got 1530mhz, and the memory 4005mhz, I would like a bios that can pass the 1.212v, a 1.275v will be safe? Some parts of benchmark the vcore on riva was 1.230v and reached 1542mhz.
> 
> GM200G1.zip 152k .zip file


Hey there

Here you go

GM200----yerdna---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1531mhz & 4001mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> This is the custom bios that I flashed
> 
> FanFix-Mod-V3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks


Here yo go

GM200---hslayer---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1405mhz & 3700mhz memory & 1.275v ? & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back about that voltage as if i remember correctly your card is voltage locked at 1.212v but i'm not sure..


----------



## hslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Here you go
> 
> GM200----yerdna---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1531mhz & 4001mhz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200---hslayer---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1405mhz & 3700mhz memory & 1.275v ? & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back about that voltage as if i remember correctly your card is voltage locked at 1.212v but i'm not sure..


is 1.275v safe to use as 24/7 daily oc?

thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> is 1.275v safe to use as 24/7 daily oc?
> 
> thanks


Yes, Specially under the AMP! Heatsink


----------



## hslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, Specially under the AMP! Heatsink


okay my afterburner and gpu-z is showing 1.274v while Heaven benchmark is running. Is this working correctly?

Thanks mr dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> okay my afterburner and gpu-z is showing 1.274v while Heaven benchmark is running. Is this working correctly?
> 
> Thanks mr dark


That's fine! now you can push the core from any OC software


----------



## yerdna

I've got this error


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yerdna*
> 
> I've got this error


Try this Nvflash

https://mega.co.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI


----------



## yerdna

Another error, "No NVIDIA Display adapter found"


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yerdna*
> 
> Another error, "No NVIDIA Display adapter found"


Try this

https://mega.nz/#!3lJQSIZY!DGgdAp6VjMNbrxooyft0X4mQ8EBQXASlDW7JKB8HV3s

Or

nvflash.zip 1995k .zip file


----------



## yerdna

YEAAAAAH GOT IT, thank you man! Valley running 1531mhz clock and 4001mhz memory very stable, the second nvflash worked(1995k)

Will try 3dmark and try to increase the clock to 1550mhz+


----------



## curtixman

GM200---curtixman---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
Hi Mr. Dark,
The bios seems to have a temp setting that is stuck at 84 degrees according to Afterburner yet seems to throttle at 74 degrees according to Afterburner.


----------



## Ridianod

Ty Mr-Dark. My max safest values;


----------



## Szamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here is 2 bios for you, one with Zero fan mod and without.. one of them should fix the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM206---Szamo----Dark.zip 297k .zip file
> 
> 
> Let me know how yo go


Haha, it works







I applied ZeroFan.rom, and everything is fine now







Thank you so much! You are better then ZOTAC support: when I asked them if this fan spike can be eliminated via BIOS modding, they said that the cooling system is propably broken







Later I will try NoZero.rom to see what is the difference.

*And another question*: is it possible to set FPS limit in BIOS (e.g. max 200 fps)? I have some coil whine when FPS are uber high in some game menus (Hitman Absolution has over 1k FPS in a game menu).

I know it can be done by using NvidiaInspector/Rivatuner, but I would like to make it pemanent.


----------



## Splintercheg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GM204---Splintercheg---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> You're most welcome bro!
> 
> here yo go


Hello, Mr-Dark. Benchmarks and games go fine for 2-5 min on the new bios, but in 2-5 min. gpu clock goes down to 538.9mhz and 3D application gets freezed/stucked (after that card is running on 540mhz with every 3d application; pc rebooting resolves issue but still). So i guess there'd need some downgrading for bios?

GM204_original.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Cromatik90

Hi Mr. Dark

Sorry for the late reply.

I did give one of my 980Ti's to my littlebrother. I only have one card installed atm.

Here is the BIOS:

GM200.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## aconman9

Hi Mr.Dark if you have the time i would highly appreciate if you could create a modded bios for my card:

GTX 970 fully reference model with a custom liquid cooler on it.

My current clock speeds are:1530mhz on the core and 4000mhz on the memory 100% stable

I was curious as to if you could create a bios in which i could maybe pull a little more juice out of it by raising the voltages a bit. Also if posible i would to have it run at the full overclock when in benchmarks like firestrike because for some reason it only reaches 1450mhz (sorry if this isnt possible) And just one more thing would it be possible to get my firestrike score up to around the 11k mark because currently i am sitting at 10k which i feel could be higher.

my current bios is:

gm204.zip 137k .zip file


thank you so much for considering me and this sure is one very cool thing you're doing on this forum


----------



## SPeRii

dark or anyone, i have a gtx 980 strix oc card, latest bios, should i try to flash the 20th anniversary edition bios ?
maybe its much better, not for clocks, i oc it anyway


----------



## e79w94

Hello, Mr-Dark.
I cant use Inno3D GTX980 Dark.rom it was not support (UEFI)
when i flash Inno3D GTX980 Dark.rom after reboot it was black screen.
ASIC Quality: 80.2%
please help me to boost 1.5G 8000MHz
My Card can auto boost to 1.43Ghz
But the card power Limit only have 109% 6+6Pin
here is my bios Version 84.04.84.00.0F

UEFIInno3dGM204.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Tommi94tt

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello.

Could you unlock voltage controll and TDP on my evga gtx970 8+6pin model? Asic quality is 71.7% and currebtly stable clocks are core1452 memory4000 @1.2V


----------



## Hubercik0

Hello, can you disable throttling ? EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0









GM204.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Quick420

What about a Asus strix gtx970 boosts to 1506 at 1.2 volts but often throttles down too...

GM204.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## XeKToReX

Hey Mr Dark,

Awesome service you're providing!

Got a MSI 980Ti Armor2X, looks like I'm hitting the PWR perfcap a lot of the time.

Could you remove the Power Limit so I can go past 110%?

Cheers!

Edit: Card has 2x 8Pin - It boosts to1503Mhz every so often while OC'd but mostly sits against the pwr perfcap - not sure if that's all the info you need!

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## silencer51

Searched the thread but I couldn't find a modded bios for the MSI GTX950 'non-gaming' (it's ITX size, quite small, but the heatsink seems to be up to the task).

Mr. Dark, if you could mod this vbios with all bells and whistles (disabled boost, unlocked voltages, OC'd core/mem) it would be great!

GM206.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yerdna*
> 
> YEAAAAAH GOT IT, thank you man! Valley running 1531mhz clock and 4001mhz memory very stable, the second nvflash worked(1995k)
> 
> Will try 3dmark and try to increase the clock to 1550mhz+


Glad to hear that! Enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curtixman*
> 
> GM200---curtixman---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> The bios seems to have a temp setting that is stuck at 84 degrees according to Afterburner yet seems to throttle at 74 degrees according to Afterburner.


I can't understand you correctly.. the card throttle at 74c or what ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ridianod*
> 
> Ty Mr-Dark. My max safest values;


Sound good bro!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szamo*
> 
> Haha, it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied ZeroFan.rom, and everything is fine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! You are better then ZOTAC support: when I asked them if this fan spike can be eliminated via BIOS modding, they said that the cooling system is propably broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later I will try NoZero.rom to see what is the difference.
> 
> *And another question*: is it possible to set FPS limit in BIOS (e.g. max 200 fps)? I have some coil whine when FPS are uber high in some game menus (Hitman Absolution has over 1k FPS in a game menu).
> 
> I know it can be done by using NvidiaInspector/Rivatuner, but I would like to make it pemanent.


Hahah, Glad to hear that! Enjoy









and for your question, No.. there is no FPS limit on the bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splintercheg*
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark. Benchmarks and games go fine for 2-5 min on the new bios, but in 2-5 min. gpu clock goes down to 538.9mhz and 3D application gets freezed/stucked (after that card is running on 540mhz with every 3d application; pc rebooting resolves issue but still). So i guess there'd need some downgrading for bios?
> 
> GM204_original.zip 136k .zip file


Okay, Use MSI AB to drop the core clock a little ? let me know what is the Max stable clock so i can adjust the bios again for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I did give one of my 980Ti's to my littlebrother. I only have one card installed atm.
> 
> Here is the BIOS:
> 
> GM200.zip 151k .zip file


Is that the Strix non OC version ? I need more info so i can help..

ASIC ? Max stable clock ? Btw your card is voltage unlocked up to 1.274v









Let me know so i can help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aconman9*
> 
> Hi Mr.Dark if you have the time i would highly appreciate if you could create a modded bios for my card:
> 
> GTX 970 fully reference model with a custom liquid cooler on it.
> 
> My current clock speeds are:1530mhz on the core and 4000mhz on the memory 100% stable
> 
> I was curious as to if you could create a bios in which i could maybe pull a little more juice out of it by raising the voltages a bit. Also if posible i would to have it run at the full overclock when in benchmarks like firestrike because for some reason it only reaches 1450mhz (sorry if this isnt possible) And just one more thing would it be possible to get my firestrike score up to around the 11k mark because currently i am sitting at 10k which i feel could be higher.
> 
> my current bios is:
> 
> gm204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> thank you so much for considering me and this sure is one very cool thing you're doing on this forum


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

GM204--aconman9---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core 1531mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

The bios should be lovely! flash and let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> dark or anyone, i have a gtx 980 strix oc card, latest bios, should i try to flash the 20th anniversary edition bios ?
> maybe its much better, not for clocks, i oc it anyway


Hello

There is no need for that, as the limit on your card from the VRM.. so the voltage limit will be the same.. also your bios already at high power limit. so no throttle at all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e79w94*
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark.
> I cant use Inno3D GTX980 Dark.rom it was not support (UEFI)
> when i flash Inno3D GTX980 Dark.rom after reboot it was black screen.
> ASIC Quality: 80.2%
> please help me to boost 1.5G 8000MHz
> My Card can auto boost to 1.43Ghz
> But the card power Limit only have 109% 6+6Pin
> here is my bios Version 84.04.84.00.0F
> 
> UEFIInno3dGM204.zip 147k .zip file


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

GM204--e79w94----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

as the cooler on that card good, i just pushed the voltage to 1.274v.. so you can push the clock over 1506mhz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tommi94tt*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Could you unlock voltage controll and TDP on my evga gtx970 8+6pin model? Asic quality is 71.7% and currebtly stable clocks are core1452 memory4000 @1.2V


Hello

I can unlock the TDP only, your card is voltage locked at 1.212v.. No way to pass that limit..

is 1450mhz on the core and 4000mhz on the memory and 1.212v fine for you ? for sure with higher power limit..

let me know so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hubercik0*
> 
> Hello, can you disable throttling ? EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 147k .zip file


Hello

Yes, but i need a little more info...

to avoid the throttle we should lock the core at specific clock and voltage.. example 1506mhz @1.274v ?

let me know so i can help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quick420*
> 
> What about a Asus strix gtx970 boosts to 1506 at 1.2 volts but often throttles down too...
> 
> GM204.zip 146k .zip file


Sure, here is Ultimate bios for the Strix

GM204---Quick420---Dark.zip 148k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

No throttle anymore as the TDP limit is higher now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeKToReX*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> Awesome service you're providing!
> 
> Got a MSI 980Ti Armor2X, looks like I'm hitting the PWR perfcap a lot of the time.
> 
> Could you remove the Power Limit so I can go past 110%?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Edit: Card has 2x 8Pin - It boosts to1503Mhz every so often while OC'd but mostly sits against the pwr perfcap - not sure if that's all the info you need!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hey bro

Here yo go

GM200--XeKToReX---Dark--TDP.zip 152k .zip file


Power limit up to 150%!!

Once you find the max stable clock report back so i can adjust the bios for you, so no need to use any OC Software!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencer51*
> 
> Searched the thread but I couldn't find a modded bios for the MSI GTX950 'non-gaming' (it's ITX size, quite small, but the heatsink seems to be up to the task).
> 
> Mr. Dark, if you could mod this vbios with all bells and whistles (disabled boost, unlocked voltages, OC'd core/mem) it would be great!
> 
> GM206.zip 149k .zip file


Sure, give this a try

GM206---silencer51---Dark.zip 148k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.5ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

MSI lock the voltage at 1.212v to avoid any Overload on the cooler.. but you should be able to push the core clock a little more over 1405mhz..

let me know how yo go









All Request's done! Happy Weekend


----------



## Cromatik90

There you go ;-)



The card could use some work. I did change the GPU paste and got it down in temps.

It would be great to get past the 1200MHz Core


----------



## silencer51

Thank you Mr. Dark, however the BIOS didn't work at all - nvflash reported a checksum error, and the card would not display after a reboot. Thankfully it's on a system with an iGPU so I flashed back the original bios (which took 2 tries to complete successfully for some reason, after reporting certificate error - even though I was using the modded nvflash to bypass cert check).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cromatik90*
> 
> There you go ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> The card could use some work. I did change the GPU paste and got it down in temps.
> 
> It would be great to get past the 1200MHz Core


Sound like very bad card there.. but give this a try

GM200--Cromatik90---Dark.zip 153k .zip file


Core 1278mhz ( lowest i can go ) & stock memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and let me know how you go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencer51*
> 
> Thank you Mr. Dark, however the BIOS didn't work at all - nvflash reported a checksum error, and the card would not display after a reboot. Thankfully it's on a system with an iGPU so I flashed back the original bios (which took 2 tries to complete successfully for some reason, after reporting certificate error - even though I was using the modded nvflash to bypass cert check).


If Nvflash drop some errors then you didn't flash the bios in the right way..

Try this NVflash version

nvflash.zip 998k .zip file


Also i need screenshot from the error so i can help you better


----------



## Cromatik90

I'll give it a try! 

The second card had a ASIC quality on 67% sigh... only half year old


----------



## Tommi94tt

Quote:
Originally Posted by Tommi94tt View Post

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello.

Could you unlock voltage controll and TDP on my evga gtx970 8+6pin model? Asic quality is 71.7% and currebtly stable clocks are core1452 memory4000 @1.2V

Hello

I can unlock the TDP only, your card is voltage locked at 1.212v.. No way to pass that limit..

is 1450mhz on the core and 4000mhz on the memory and 1.212v fine for you ? for sure with higher power limit..

let me know so i can help smile.gif

That will do the job thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tommi94tt*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tommi94tt View Post
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Could you unlock voltage controll and TDP on my evga gtx970 8+6pin model? Asic quality is 71.7% and currebtly stable clocks are core1452 memory4000 @1.2V
> 
> Hello
> 
> I can unlock the TDP only, your card is voltage locked at 1.212v.. No way to pass that limit..
> 
> is 1450mhz on the core and 4000mhz on the memory and 1.212v fine for you ? for sure with higher power limit..
> 
> let me know so i can help smile.gif
> 
> That will do the job thanks


I will do that tomorrow as i'm in the bed now


----------



## aconman9

Hello again Mr-dark. thank you for making me the custom bios it works almost perfectly. After i flashed my GPU and rebooted my computer i checked GPU z in order to see the voltage but under load the power would only reach 1250 mv which i thought would be able to reach 1274 mv or around there because of the custom bios. Granted the TDP does go above 100% in GPU z which is good but i feel like the voltage might affect more. Is there anyway to fix this or will i just have to deal with it?


----------



## curtixman

Hi Mr. Dark,
I checked again and it does not seem to be throttling though the temp limit is stuck at 84 degrees.


----------



## Ridianod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GM204---Ridianod---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> The Forum Server is back again! if someone need anything just feel free to request!


Hi Mr-Dark it's me again. Can u make this bios 1550 core, 4000 Memory ? Thanks.
Edit:Maybe you need my stock rom. I added it.

MSI_Gtx970_73Asic.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Hubercik0

Reply. GTX 980 SC ACX2.0
ASIC: 69%
GPU Clock: 1480Mhz
Voltage: 1.21-1.22v

GM204.zip 147k .zip file

Plz disable throttling


----------



## Hubercik0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hubercik0*
> 
> Reply. GTX 980 SC ACX2.0
> ASIC: 69%
> GPU Clock: 1480Mhz
> Voltage: 1.21-1.22v
> 
> GM204.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Plz disable throttling


----------



## rul3s

Hi Mr-Dark, could you please mod my bios to unlock all it's power?
It's Gigabyte GTX970 Windforce x3 with 72% ASIC quality.

Memories are samsung k4g41325fc hc28 that are rated to 1750(7000efective) but they're usually reach 7800MHz, in my case are stable.

Thanks mate!

stock_bios_gtx970_GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Splintercheg

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Splintercheg View Post
> 
> Hello, Mr-Dark. Benchmarks and games go fine for 2-5 min on the new bios, but in 2-5 min. gpu clock goes down to 538.9mhz and 3D application gets freezed/stucked (after that card is running on 540mhz with every 3d application; pc rebooting resolves issue but still). So i guess there'd need some downgrading for bios?
> GM204_original.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Use MSI AB to drop the core clock a little ? let me know what is the Max stable clock so i can adjust the bios again for you
Click to expand...

Well, I did not change core clock, but i've decreased memory clock on 100mhz (from 3.803 to 3.703) and all games and benchmarks go fine. So i guess 3.7 more stable or there is need more voltage for stable 3.8 (cuz 1.506 core is good for me) ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

GM204---Splintercheg---Dark_1507_3700.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

I'm testing new card here! so will finish all request tomorrow


----------



## pictorul20

Holy smokey, that build is sick Mr Dark, and btw I will post those screenshots when i have a little bit of more free time, been busy with foto-video editing these last weeks.


----------



## Varjo

Hi Mr. Dark. I was wondering if you would have time to modify my BIOS. I would love 1500mhz core, 2000mhz memory at 1.265v with unlocked power (161 percent) and a temperature target of 91c. Pretty happy with the stock fan curve, but perhaps just give it a little nudge (to be more aggressive) in the 80c+ range.

Thanks a ton!

-Varjo

Varjo_GM200.rom.txt 225k .txt file


----------



## Rthompson4

GM204.zip 135k .zip file


Hey Mr. Dark, I have a request for a custom BIOS, EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ (3975) if possible! Looking for a stable clock as the current Bios I am running doesn't feel quite stable at the current settings (1506MHz 1.243V, 2000Memory and reaches approx max 75-80C on load with fan curve) . Would like to have a stable overclock with similar settings (if possible) and TDP unlocked. ASIC Quality: 77.7%. Thanks in advance!


----------



## microtech

Hello Mr Dark!

I have my new second SLI 980 Ti Hybrid EVGA up and running and I put the bios you helped me with on it. It has a little lower ASIC at 71.9 my other card is 76.9... After gaming for a while it did eventually crash.

So I wonder could you please take this BIOS and up the voltage, I think to like 1281.3mV its at the 1250 right now... I think this may just give it that extra stability it needs to be at the 1480 Clock.

Thanks sir here is the file, you rock!

EDIT - actually I modified it myself and it's still not quite right.

I wonder can you take this one with the higher voltage and drop the clock a bit? It seems that 1455 on the clock seems fine so if you can set this one to anything around there:

DarkEVGAHybrid1281.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aconman9*
> 
> Hello again Mr-dark. thank you for making me the custom bios it works almost perfectly. After i flashed my GPU and rebooted my computer i checked GPU z in order to see the voltage but under load the power would only reach 1250 mv which i thought would be able to reach 1274 mv or around there because of the custom bios. Granted the TDP does go above 100% in GPU z which is good but i feel like the voltage might affect more. Is there anyway to fix this or will i just have to deal with it?


I need screenshot from Gpu-Z ( both tab )so i can see what's going there.. your bios already at 1.274v!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curtixman*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> I checked again and it does not seem to be throttling though the temp limit is stuck at 84 degrees.


Hey there

What is the problem there ? No throttle and temp limit 84c ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ridianod*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark it's me again. Can u make this bios 1550 core, 4000 Memory ? Thanks.
> Edit:Maybe you need my stock rom. I added it.
> 
> MSI_Gtx970_73Asic.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

Sure, here yo go

GM204---Ridianod---1557mhz--4000mhz.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hubercik0*
> 
> Reply. GTX 980 SC ACX2.0
> ASIC: 69%
> GPU Clock: 1480Mhz
> Voltage: 1.21-1.22v
> 
> GM204.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> Plz disable throttling


Sure, here yo go

GM204---Hubercik0---Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off & no throttle!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rul3s*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark, could you please mod my bios to unlock all it's power?
> It's Gigabyte GTX970 Windforce x3 with 72% ASIC quality.
> 
> Memories are samsung k4g41325fc hc28 that are rated to 1750(7000efective) but they're usually reach 7800MHz, in my case are stable.
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> stock_bios_gtx970_GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hey there

Here yo go

stock_bios_gtx970_GM204-----rul3s-----Dark.zip 138k .zip file


rul3s

Dark.zip (138k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 7800mhz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP & boost off..

Make sure its stable then you can push it slowly to the limit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splintercheg*
> 
> Well, I did not change core clock, but i've decreased memory clock on 100mhz (from 3.803 to 3.703) and all games and benchmarks go fine. So i guess 3.7 more stable or there is need more voltage for stable 3.8 (cuz 1.506 core is good for me) ?


Well, if no crash at 3.7ghz memory then its good.. If no crash and everything fine let me know so i can adjust the bios to 3.7ghz memory








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> GM204---Splintercheg---Dark_1507_3700.zip 136k .zip file


^^ This








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pictorul20*
> 
> Holy smokey, that build is sick Mr Dark, and btw I will post those screenshots when i have a little bit of more free time, been busy with foto-video editing these last weeks.


Thanks bro, Glad that someone like it









Sure, i'm waiting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varjo*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark. I was wondering if you would have time to modify my BIOS. I would love 1500mhz core, 2000mhz memory at 1.265v with unlocked power (161 percent) and a temperature target of 91c. Pretty happy with the stock fan curve, but perhaps just give it a little nudge (to be more aggressive) in the 80c+ range.
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> 
> -Varjo
> 
> Varjo_GM200.rom.txt 225k .txt file


Hey bro!

Sure, but upload the bios again as that .Txt not usable at all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rthompson4*
> 
> GM204.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hey Mr. Dark, I have a request for a custom BIOS, EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ (3975) if possible! Looking for a stable clock as the current Bios I am running doesn't feel quite stable at the current settings (1506MHz 1.243V, 2000Memory and reaches approx max 75-80C on load with fan curve) . Would like to have a stable overclock with similar settings (if possible) and TDP unlocked. ASIC Quality: 77.7%. Thanks in advance!


Hey there

Here yo go

GM204---Rthompson4---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & memory 2000mhz & 1.250v & higher TDP & boost off & smart fan curve









Let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark!
> 
> I have my new second SLI 980 Ti Hybrid EVGA up and running and I put the bios you helped me with on it. It has a little lower ASIC at 71.9 my other card is 76.9... After gaming for a while it did eventually crash.
> 
> So I wonder could you please take this BIOS and up the voltage, I think to like 1281.3mV its at the 1250 right now... I think this may just give it that extra stability it needs to be at the 1480 Clock.
> 
> Thanks sir here is the file, you rock!
> 
> EDIT - actually I modified it myself and it's still not quite right.
> 
> I wonder can you take this one with the higher voltage and drop the clock a bit? It seems that 1455 on the clock seems fine so if you can set this one to anything around there:
> 
> DarkEVGAHybrid1281.zip 146k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

DarkEVGAHybrid1281---microtech---1455mhz.zip 147k .zip file


Core 1455mhz and custom fan curve for the blower fan on the Hybrid..

I had 2 hybrid in SLI, and they crash at anything over 1.250v duo to VRM overheat.. the fix was simple.. just increase the blower fan speed..

So try that bios and let me know what happen


----------



## Varjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varjo*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark. I was wondering if you would have time to modify my BIOS. I would love 1500mhz core, 2000mhz memory at 1.265v with unlocked power (161 percent) and a temperature target of 91c. Pretty happy with the stock fan curve, but perhaps just give it a little nudge (to be more aggressive) in the 80c+ range.
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> 
> -Varjo
> 
> Varjo_GM200.rom.txt 225k .txt file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, but upload the bios again as that .Txt not usable at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there


Sorry about that, uploaded as a zip now (the origonal one just had a .txt appended to the name to fool overclock.net's attachment checker).

Varjo_GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## microtech

You are the man!

If that's the case can you do that adjustment to this one, I lowered the core to 1455 but maybe it is really fine at the 1480 and just needs those adjustments you made:

DARKEVGAHybrid.zip 146k .zip file


EDIT - I tried your one you gave me a minute ago. I noticed I gave you the one that had 1281 as the voltage so I set it back tot he 1250mV like you said. Hopefully that was the right thing to do. This attached one here definitely has the 1250 so you are good on that.

I also noticed that even though one cards bios is 1480 and this new one is 1455, both cards clock down the 1455... must just be how SLI works?

So I think if we can adjust this attached one at 1480 and see what happens, I think it will work!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varjo*
> 
> Sorry about that, uploaded as a zip now (the origonal one just had a .txt appended to the name to fool overclock.net's attachment checker).
> 
> Varjo_GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM200----Varjo---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.26v & high TDP 100% now equal to 160% & Boost off & stock fan curve..

Let me know if you still need anything









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> You are the man!
> 
> If that's the case can you do that adjustment to this one, I lowered the core to 1455 but maybe it is really fine at the 1480 and just needs those adjustments you made:
> 
> DARKEVGAHybrid.zip 146k .zip file


Just try the last bios i gave to you with the new fan curve, if no problem then try to push the clock farther.. if 1480mhz fine then let me know so i can adjust the bios again









My hybrid's was on 780T case and spaced space between then but anything over 1.250v, they just crash on me until i push the blower fan


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM200----Varjo---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.26v & high TDP 100% now equal to 160% & Boost off & stock fan curve..
> 
> Let me know if you still need anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try the last bios i gave to you with the new fan curve, if no problem then try to push the clock farther.. if 1480mhz fine then let me know so i can adjust the bios again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hybrid's was on 780T case and spaced space between then but anything over 1.250v, they just crash on me until i push the blower fan


The last bios you gave me has the voltage at 1281mv but then your comment says nothing over 1250mv is good...

So I think there was some confusion or something, should it really be the 1281mv that you gave?


----------



## Varjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> GM200----Varjo---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.26v & high TDP 100% now equal to 160% & Boost off & stock fan curve..
> 
> Let me know if you still need anything


Awesome! Thank you, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> The last bios you gave me has the voltage at 1281mv but then your comment says nothing over 1250mv is good...
> 
> So I think there was some confusion or something, should it really be the 1281mv that you gave?


I mean, to push the voltage over 1.250v you should push the fan a little more.. that's its









I already adjust the fan curve for yo, to avoid and throttle or crash duo to VRM temp...


----------



## microtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I mean, to push the voltage over 1.250v you should push the fan a little more.. that's its
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already adjust the fan curve for yo, to avoid and throttle or crash duo to VRM temp...


Ah ok I misunderstood haha. I took the bios you just gave me and changed it to be 1250mV instead of the 1281 because I thought you didn't realize the one I gave you I had changed already to be 1281..

But the weird thing is at 1455 core and 1250mV with whatever you did to the fan settings, it seems to be working great right now. Probably don't need the increased fans at 1250 but it's ok right?

Check this out this is what I came up with, should be fine right:

NEWDarkEVGAHybrid1281.zip 146k .zip file


EDIT - Just to confirm everything seems great, I ran heaven benchmark for like an hour straight with no problems, before it would crash in 10 min or less. So it should be good with this right? I guess I may as well not even try higher clock, if it works I'll stick with it.


----------



## Varjo

MR. Dark,

Thank you so much for the bios, It seems stable and awesome! Noticeably smoother Witcher 3 gameplay.

My load temps are 88c or so. Anything to worry about long term here? Happy with the fan noise (which is quiet) and no throttling or crashing in my testing so far.


----------



## MaelstromOC

That's some high temps for 24/7 if you ask me. You have to think about the tradeoff between additional voltage and slightly higher clocks vs. losing a few mhz and dropping your temps by 15+ degrees.


----------



## Madmaxneo

@Mr-Dark I have an issue with my PC that may be my video card or my PSU. I have been running your bios for quite some time now with no issues. Last night I got this weird color flash where all the pixels randomly changed to different colors. It went away as soon as it started. Then today after work I started up my PC and within less than a minute the color flash started again. I went through some trouble shooting steps but nothing seemed to work so I took out my GTX 980 and put in my GTX 750 Ti (both EVGA). So I logged on here and started writing this post to see if there was a way to reflash my bios in safe mode without a mouse...(long story). Regardless suddenly both my screens flashed and my system shut down. So i am thinking either the PSU (EVGA 1000w G2 SuperNova) or my motherboard (Rampage IV Black Ed). I can get into safe mode but my mouse does not work for some reason. So what do you guys think? Could it be my PSU or my MB? Is there a way to verify at least the PSU as I do not have another PSU or system to change any of that out.

Could it have been a bad graphics driver? I just got a notification upon reboot and installed it (with fingers crossed). I will wait and see if the system stays on before reinstalling my GTX 980.


----------



## curtixman

Originally Posted by curtixman View Post

Hi Mr. Dark,
I checked again and it does not seem to be throttling though the temp limit is stuck at 84 degrees.

Hey there

*What is the problem there ? No throttle and temp limit 84c ?*

I think it's good. So far I am not hitting those temps. I just thought it was curious that I am no longer able to adjust the max temp.
I am stable at 1450/3900 at about 79 Degrees. Should I keep it there or push the voltage/power more?


----------



## willegard

Hello!

I'm on a msi GTX 970 with a NZXT Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55.

Custom Bios from you Mr.Dark (about 8 months old!)

Here's my latest results. All done whilst fans are manually set to 60% (near silent).

Can i do better? (1218mV btw!)



http://imgur.com/D9tBB


Also; i7-4790 with a Hyper TX3 evo and 16gb ram.

Edit; I also have a fan "cutout" blowing straight onto the GPU for extra Vram cooling.


----------



## Splintercheg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Well, if no crash at 3.7ghz memory then its good.. If no crash and everything fine let me know so i can adjust the bios to 3.7ghz memory


at 3.7ghz the card's clock and mem still decrease sometimes (randomly) to 500 and 3000, ofc it causes application crash or lower fps. It happens rarely actually.
P.S seems like there no more crashes when i changed back to 100% (from 102) tdp and 81 temp.limit in AB.
Could tdp increasing affect the core clock droppin or it's just typical termal throttling?


----------



## rul3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> ...
> Here yo go
> 
> stock_bios_gtx970_GM204-----rul3s-----Dark.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> rul3s
> 
> Dark.zip (138k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7800mhz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP & boost off..
> Make sure its stable then you can push it slowly to the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECT MEN!

Finally I've reached 1575 on GPU and 7800 on memories, max temp 68º.
3DMark Time Spy Score: 4212 http://www.3dmark.com/spy/638033

Stock vs Overclocked:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/638033/spy/581881#

Thanks!!


----------



## navjack27

i don't know what this has to do with or if anything is actually wrong but nvidia inspector shows that the highest p-state i go into is p2. voltages are normal and clocks are normal i just guess i've never checked it before because everything was/is working perfectly.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> @Mr-Dark I have an issue with my PC that may be my video card or my PSU. I have been running your bios for quite some time now with no issues. Last night I got this weird color flash where all the pixels randomly changed to different colors. It went away as soon as it started. Then today after work I started up my PC and within less than a minute the color flash started again. I went through some trouble shooting steps but nothing seemed to work so I took out my GTX 980 and put in my GTX 750 Ti (both EVGA). So I logged on here and started writing this post to see if there was a way to reflash my bios in safe mode without a mouse...(long story). Regardless suddenly both my screens flashed and my system shut down. So i am thinking either the PSU (EVGA 1000w G2 SuperNova) or my motherboard (Rampage IV Black Ed). I can get into safe mode but my mouse does not work for some reason. So what do you guys think? Could it be my PSU or my MB? Is there a way to verify at least the PSU as I do not have another PSU or system to change any of that out.
> 
> Could it have been a bad graphics driver? I just got a notification upon reboot and installed it (with fingers crossed). I will wait and see if the system stays on before reinstalling my GTX 980.


Update: It looks as though it may have been a driver issue. After reinstalling my GTX 980 with the nvidia 375.63 driver all seems to be working great so far. It has only been about an hour so far but it didn't last 5 minutes last night......

Edit: Update 2
After all of that I noticed my MSI afterburner was not working at all so I reinstalled it and my issues returned. I did a system restore and upon boot I immediately uninstalled MSI Afterburner.

Could this be an issue with Afterburner and a recent windows 10 update or possibly the modded bios I am using?


----------



## Mr-Dark

I will finish all request today,, I'm playing with this thing now











with some RGB



and


----------



## KoNekoNinja

Hello,

I have a little problem with the fans on my card, as you can see in the following GPU-Z screenshot, my fan speed despite being displayed as stable in %, the RPM doesn't match at all.


This problem happens when Windows loads, and it last for a good 5 to 10 minutes , then the phenomenon becomes more like a ponctual kind of things (like every 30secs or every minute) and after an hour or the fans work just fine.

I tried using a custom curve with MSI afterburner, and nothing changes. I've done a new windows installation, tried updating the drivers and all, changing the PCI prot, and nothing changed. I don't have temp or framerate issues, it's just the fan being weird and let's be honest pretty loud and annoying.

My last solution is trying a custom BIOS, and someone redirected me to this thread.

So my request would be a custom BIOS that keeps the fan going at the speed they should go without endless up and down.

Thanks in advance !

PS : If a custom BIOS doesn't solve the problem, then I'll just send back the card, as it is still under warranty.


----------



## Splintercheg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I will finish all request today,, I'm playing with this thing now


What case?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splintercheg*
> 
> What case?


Corsair 780T


----------



## scanferr

Hey, Mr-Dark you made me a custom BIOS a couple months ago and it was working perfectly fine but soon after I noticed some artifacts while playing TW3 (little pink dots) that weren't present with the default one. I only remembered now to come ask you again, if you could tweak it a bit?

I don't know what was causing it, as the temperatures were always perfectly fine. Maybe reducing a bit the clocks on core and mem? I also included the default one, just in case









Cheers!

GTX970G1MODED1-Scanferr.zip 136k .zip file


GTX970G1Default-Scanferr.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## microtech

Hello Mr Dark!

Everything has been great with this SLI 980 Ti hybrid bios you helped me with. It's at 1455 1281.3mV and you helped with that custom fan curve. I went back to the 1281.3mV you originally set it to.

After hours of gaming I will get some weird GPU drop, the usage usually sits at like 70-90% in battlefield 4, but suddenly after long periods I'll get a drop in the core. I managed to capture it in logs, this is what it looks like, this is like 20 seconds worth of log:

Power Core Memory Vid-Clock Usage

226.124 1455.1 1900.8 1339.6 74
102.536 1455.1 1900.8 1339.6 4
101.279 1290.5 1900.8 1188 4
97.073 1164 1652.4 1071.3 6
97.655 1164 1652.4 1071.3 6
96.976 1164 1652.4 1071.3 4
95.428 1164 1652.4 1071.3 0
98.051 1164 1652.4 1071.3 7
97.461 1164 1652.4 1071.3 7
98.815 1164 1652.4 1071.3 5
97.546 1164 1652.4 1071.3 5
97.267 1164 1652.4 1071.3 5
97.364 1164 1652.4 1071.3 8
97.077 1164 1652.4 1071.3 8
98.427 1164 1652.4 1071.3 6
97.643 1164 1652.4 1071.3 6
95.452 1164 1652.4 1071.3 6
213.664 1455.1 1900.8 1339.6 79

You can see the power suddenly drops from the normal 220 to 100 or just under. The core drops from the 1455 to 1164...

I have a 1000 Watt supernova G2 power supply, I remember you saying that was borderline for being able to run TWO of these cards. Do you think that is the problem or maybe something else is up? CPU is a 6700 K oc'd to 4.5 on a z170 gigabyte gaming 7.

Here is the bios for reference:

DarkEVGAHybrid1281---microtech---1455mhz.zip 147k .zip file


Thinking about it more it seems the usage drops then the core drops like it would normally if the usage dropped... so maybe the CPU / memory is freezing on my machine or something for a sec and not sending all the data for "usage". Hrmm I'll have to think about this more. Maybe it's just battlefield itself, I'll try reinstalling. LOL Sorry to think out loud so much on this!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varjo*
> 
> MR. Dark,
> 
> Thank you so much for the bios, It seems stable and awesome! Noticeably smoother Witcher 3 gameplay.
> 
> My load temps are 88c or so. Anything to worry about long term here? Happy with the fan noise (which is quiet) and no throttling or crashing in my testing so far.


Glad to hear that, but you should keep the temp under 80c to avoid any instability.. 88c is over the safe limit..

you can change the thermal paste to drop the temp without increasing the fan speed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaelstromOC*
> 
> That's some high temps for 24/7 if you ask me. You have to think about the tradeoff between additional voltage and slightly higher clocks vs. losing a few mhz and dropping your temps by 15+ degrees.


^^^ This








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curtixman*
> 
> Originally Posted by curtixman View Post
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark,
> I checked again and it does not seem to be throttling though the temp limit is stuck at 84 degrees.
> 
> Hey there
> 
> *What is the problem there ? No throttle and temp limit 84c ?*
> 
> I think it's good. So far I am not hitting those temps. I just thought it was curious that I am no longer able to adjust the max temp.
> I am stable at 1450/3900 at about 79 Degrees. Should I keep it there or push the voltage/power more?


Sound good to me, keep it there as 79C is fine but don't push more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willegard*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm on a msi GTX 970 with a NZXT Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55.
> 
> Custom Bios from you Mr.Dark (about 8 months old!)
> 
> Here's my latest results. All done whilst fans are manually set to 60% (near silent).
> 
> Can i do better? (1218mV btw!)
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/D9tBB
> 
> 
> Also; i7-4790 with a Hyper TX3 evo and 16gb ram.
> 
> Edit; I also have a fan "cutout" blowing straight onto the GPU for extra Vram cooling.


Hello there

If your card at 1.28v, so its the Max for daily.. you can push to 1.312v but the gain will be negligible..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splintercheg*
> 
> at 3.7ghz the card's clock and mem still decrease sometimes (randomly) to 500 and 3000, ofc it causes application crash or lower fps. It happens rarely actually.
> P.S seems like there no more crashes when i changed back to 100% (from 102) tdp and 81 temp.limit in AB.
> Could tdp increasing affect the core clock droppin or it's just typical termal throttling?


Hmm, that sound like small instability..

Keep the power limit at 100%.. no need to change that at all.. if the card still crash then try to drop the core clock a little.. 10mhz is fine..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rul3s*
> 
> PERFECT MEN!
> 
> Finally I've reached 1575 on GPU and 7800 on memories, max temp 68º.
> 3DMark Time Spy Score: 4212 http://www.3dmark.com/spy/638033
> 
> Stock vs Overclocked:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/638033/spy/581881#
> 
> Thanks!!


Glad to hear that bro!

Enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i don't know what this has to do with or if anything is actually wrong but nvidia inspector shows that the highest p-state i go into is p2. voltages are normal and clocks are normal i just guess i've never checked it before because everything was/is working perfectly.


That's normal as P02 is the 3D app profile








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Update: It looks as though it may have been a driver issue. After reinstalling my GTX 980 with the nvidia 375.63 driver all seems to be working great so far. It has only been about an hour so far but it didn't last 5 minutes last night......
> 
> Edit: Update 2
> After all of that I noticed my MSI afterburner was not working at all so I reinstalled it and my issues returned. I did a system restore and upon boot I immediately uninstalled MSI Afterburner.
> 
> Could this be an issue with Afterburner and a recent windows 10 update or possibly the modded bios I am using?


Its known issue with latest driver's.. don''t worry









for MSI AB problem, just make sure you have the latest version

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNekoNinja*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a little problem with the fans on my card, as you can see in the following GPU-Z screenshot, my fan speed despite being displayed as stable in %, the RPM doesn't match at all.
> 
> 
> This problem happens when Windows loads, and it last for a good 5 to 10 minutes , then the phenomenon becomes more like a ponctual kind of things (like every 30secs or every minute) and after an hour or the fans work just fine.
> 
> I tried using a custom curve with MSI afterburner, and nothing changes. I've done a new windows installation, tried updating the drivers and all, changing the PCI prot, and nothing changed. I don't have temp or framerate issues, it's just the fan being weird and let's be honest pretty loud and annoying.
> 
> My last solution is trying a custom BIOS, and someone redirected me to this thread.
> 
> So my request would be a custom BIOS that keeps the fan going at the speed they should go without endless up and down.
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> PS : If a custom BIOS doesn't solve the problem, then I'll just send back the card, as it is still under warranty.


Hello

Upload the stock bios so i can help.. its 70% chance to fix that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Hey, Mr-Dark you made me a custom BIOS a couple months ago and it was working perfectly fine but soon after I noticed some artifacts while playing TW3 (little pink dots) that weren't present with the default one. I only remembered now to come ask you again, if you could tweak it a bit?
> 
> I don't know what was causing it, as the temperatures were always perfectly fine. Maybe reducing a bit the clocks on core and mem? I also included the default one, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> GTX970G1MODED1-Scanferr.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> GTX970G1Default-Scanferr.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

Try this one with 1493mhz core

GTX970G1MODED1-Scanferr------1493mhz.zip 137k .zip file


1493mhz.zip (137k. zip file)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark!
> 
> Everything has been great with this SLI 980 Ti hybrid bios you helped me with. It's at 1455 1281.3mV and you helped with that custom fan curve. I went back to the 1281.3mV you originally set it to.
> 
> After hours of gaming I will get some weird GPU drop, the usage usually sits at like 70-90% in battlefield 4, but suddenly after long periods I'll get a drop in the core. I managed to capture it in logs, this is what it looks like, this is like 20 seconds worth of log:
> 
> Power Core Memory Vid-Clock Usage
> 
> 226.124 1455.1 1900.8 1339.6 74
> 102.536 1455.1 1900.8 1339.6 4
> 101.279 1290.5 1900.8 1188 4
> 97.073 1164 1652.4 1071.3 6
> 97.655 1164 1652.4 1071.3 6
> 96.976 1164 1652.4 1071.3 4
> 95.428 1164 1652.4 1071.3 0
> 98.051 1164 1652.4 1071.3 7
> 97.461 1164 1652.4 1071.3 7
> 98.815 1164 1652.4 1071.3 5
> 97.546 1164 1652.4 1071.3 5
> 97.267 1164 1652.4 1071.3 5
> 97.364 1164 1652.4 1071.3 8
> 97.077 1164 1652.4 1071.3 8
> 98.427 1164 1652.4 1071.3 6
> 97.643 1164 1652.4 1071.3 6
> 95.452 1164 1652.4 1071.3 6
> 213.664 1455.1 1900.8 1339.6 79
> 
> You can see the power suddenly drops from the normal 220 to 100 or just under. The core drops from the 1455 to 1164...
> 
> I have a 1000 Watt supernova G2 power supply, I remember you saying that was borderline for being able to run TWO of these cards. Do you think that is the problem or maybe something else is up? CPU is a 6700 K oc'd to 4.5 on a z170 gigabyte gaming 7.
> 
> Here is the bios for reference:
> 
> DarkEVGAHybrid1281---microtech---1455mhz.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thinking about it more it seems the usage drops then the core drops like it would normally if the usage dropped... so maybe the CPU / memory is freezing on my machine or something for a sec and not sending all the data for "usage". Hrmm I'll have to think about this more. Maybe it's just battlefield itself, I'll try reinstalling. LOL Sorry to think out loud so much on this!


As you said ^^^ the core will drop if the gpu usage dropped.. you can use High performance power plan from Nvidia driver to keep the core stable..

if that problem happen on BF4 only, then check the Paging file size.. should be equal to your Ram size ( at least ) also make sure your Memory/cpu stable


----------



## KoNekoNinja

Hello and sorry, I extracted the stock BIOS but didn't include it in my post. Here it is :

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


EDIT : Just so you know, I tried putting my card in another rig, and I had the same problem. Also, only one fan out of the three is causing the problem it is the middle one, the biggest and the only one connected with a 4-pin cable to the card. I don't know if this might help or not, but just putting it here just in case.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNekoNinja*
> 
> Hello and sorry, I extracted the stock BIOS but didn't include it in my post. Here it is :
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT : Just so you know, I tried putting my card in another rig, and I had the same problem. Also, only one fan out of the three is causing the problem it is the middle one, the biggest and the only one connected with a 4-pin cable to the card. I don't know if this might help or not, but just putting it here just in case.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Okay, give this a try

GM200---KoNekoNinja--Dark.zip 146k .zip file


which card is that exactly ?


----------



## KoNekoNinja

KFA2 980Ti HoF, I saw it listed as not a good manual OC card in the first post as they have a locked voltage, but since my problem has to do with the fans, I figured I could still try a custom BIOS.


----------



## SPeRii

Dark. I love you. Let us donate man. Find a way. Im not rich . But i can buy you a coffee sometimes and im sure some ppl here will do even more. Remember if you do something good never do it for free.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNekoNinja*
> 
> KFA2 980Ti HoF, I saw it listed as not a good manual OC card in the first post as they have a locked voltage, but since my problem has to do with the fans, I figured I could still try a custom BIOS.


Yes, the voltage limit is bad on that card.. but even with that many can OC as high as other card's...

let me know how yo go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> Dark. I love you. Let us donate man. Find a way. Im not rich . But i can buy you a coffee sometimes and im sure some ppl here will do even more. Remember if you do something good never do it for free.


Thankss bro

The problem with Paypal they limited my account and asking for stupid info.. so i leave it alone


----------



## Sub-Zero378

So to make a long story short my cousin upgraded to a 1080. I got his 980ti off of him. I got the card stable at 1466core. If you could modify the bios for 1466mhz core and an increase on the fan speed curve would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.

STrix980--Ti--1430mhz.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its known issue with latest driver's.. don''t worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for MSI AB problem, just make sure you have the latest version


That is good to know and interesting because I had put a ticket in to EVGA and was relaying what was going on to them. They said my issue was unique and they have never encountered similar issues...lol.

As far as MSI goes. I downloaded the latest version and the issue re-occurred. But I had kept my settings then installed the latest version. The only OC that I had set was the memory set at +295, otherwise the base clock was at the setting you did with the modded bios at 1507. The modded bios is still at 1507 mhz but I have yet to try OCing the memory again.

Could the issue I experienced be caused by having my memory at +295 (4000 mhz) all the time?

I may go ahead and test the memory later tonight or tomorrow to see if it crashes like that again. I will post in here what happens.....


----------



## KoNekoNinja

Sadly the problem isn't fixed, but that was worth a try, now I know how to flash a BIOS, and narrowed down the source of the problem, as it is not BIOS related !

Thanks !


----------



## Hionmaiden

Mr Dark, I'm currently using a gtx 980ti HoF clocked at 1450mhz core, 2100mhz memory. Even with custom bios, forced boost clock, forced voltage the card won't ever go above 1460 without crashing. I have power set to 425w and temp limit maxed. I'm using a bios I made, but even on stock bios it can't achieve that clock and it auto boosts to around 1423 out of the box. Quite depressing when a top end card gets beaten by many reference cards...

If you know anyway to achieve a higher clock with all your bios tweaking skills i'd appreciate it if you could set me up with a 1500mhz core , and 2000mhz memory bios, with voltage locked to 1.194v (sweetspot on the HoF cards) and forced boost clock of 1500mhz core with no drops. Power limit up to 350-425w or whatever it would be. Temp limit doesn't matter, even when the card hits 70'c it still keeps the clocks fine, even when the card is down at 40c and is above 1480core clock it would crash so it must be an error in my bios or something.

I can make my own custom fan curve to my taste so you can leave that alone or if you do change it I have mine up to 70% max when it hits 70'c. so do like 60% for anything below that.

ASIC is 72.1% thanks in advance if you can hit me up with a good bios!


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that, but you should keep the temp under 80c to avoid any instability.. 88c is over the safe limit..
> 
> you can change the thermal paste to drop the temp without increasing the fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound good to me, keep it there as 79C is fine but don't push more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> If your card at 1.28v, so its the Max for daily.. you can push to 1.312v but the gain will be negligible..
> Hmm, that sound like small instability..
> 
> Keep the power limit at 100%.. no need to change that at all.. if the card still crash then try to drop the core clock a little.. 10mhz is fine..
> Glad to hear that bro!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's normal as P02 is the 3D app profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its known issue with latest driver's.. don''t worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for MSI AB problem, just make sure you have the latest version
> Hello
> 
> Upload the stock bios so i can help.. its 70% chance to fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Try this one with 1493mhz core
> 
> GTX970G1MODED1-Scanferr------1493mhz.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1493mhz.zip (137k. zip file)
> As you said ^^^ the core will drop if the gpu usage dropped.. you can use High performance power plan from Nvidia driver to keep the core stable..
> 
> if that problem happen on BF4 only, then check the Paging file size.. should be equal to your Ram size ( at least ) also make sure your Memory/cpu stable


Thank you man!

Ran Heaven a bit and I noticed some red flickering or something. Maybe mem is too high?


----------



## zwcpl

Hi guys. I edited my 980TI Hybrid Bios:

boost.zip 147k .zip file


I want 1519mhz on core and 3856mhz (1.274V) on memory with Boost Off and with no OC Software.

In GPU-Z everything seems good.


But in game my core frequency is 1328mhz ;(


Please help me. Thank You.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwcpl*
> 
> Hi guys. I edited my 980TI Hybrid Bios:
> 
> boost.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> I want 1519mhz on core and 3856mhz (1.274V) on memory with Boost Off and with no OC Software.
> 
> In GPU-Z everything seems good.
> 
> 
> But in game my core frequency is 1328mhz ;(
> 
> 
> Please help me. Thank You.


Says there SLi is the reason for the performance cap, lower clocks with SLI afaik, although 1300MHz seems a bit low


----------



## SPeRii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thankss bro
> 
> The problem with Paypal they limited my account and asking for stupid info.. so i leave it alone


then find other ways ? lul...


----------



## tinnyskillz

[EDITED 10/30/16]

Hey @Mr-Dark, can you (or someone else) mod my bios for me. It's a Zotac GTX 970 (Regular not Amp Version)? I've been using this bios with my core clock/boost @ 1469mhz, and memory @ 1977mhz for months without a problem. I want to try slightly higher settings. Not to gain performance. I really wanted to know if ican get my clocks to even numbers (if that's possible). IDK why, but for example, 1469 mhz looks like a funny number lol.

I want:

Core Clock, and boost clock - *1470mhz* instead of 1469mhz

Memory - *1980mhz* instead of 1977mhz

Temp limit - *80c* (is running 84c safe? if yes then you can make my temp limit 84c. I ask because games like mafia 3, and witcher 3 gets high temps for me, it reaches 80c sometimes. other games are fine 60c-75c)

Fan curve:

fancurve.PNG 225k .PNG file


My bios:

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


ASIC is 69.9%

if there's anything you see wrong with my current settings, or have any little tweaks you think my bios could use. Please go ahead and do what you think is needed.

Thank you, and i appreciate it.


----------



## xavierzzz

Hi Mr Dark:

Thanks for the post and all the information first of all.









I have two Asus GTX 980 Ti Strix in Sli with default bios and no OC softwares used. My cards is on the bad card should be avoided list but i am not sure if they are the latest version which is locked to 1.212v, I wonder how to check the version of these cards ? And is there any bios I could try to get a mild OC result ?

The ASIC for the cards are 81.3% and 74.8%

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## yoyo711

Hi Mr. Dark. I was wondering if you would have time to modify my BIOS. I would love 1520mhz core, 2000mhz memory at 1.23v with unlocked power (150 percent) and a temperature target of 91c.

EVGA GTX 980 TI CLASSIFIED ACX2.0
ASIC: 73.3%
GPU Clock: 1520Mhz
Voltage: 1.23v
Plz disable throttling

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## Bride

@Mr-Dark I should change a GTX 950 for a GTX 1050? thx


----------



## zwcpl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> @Mr-Dark I should change a GTX 950 for a GTX 1050? thx


IMO no, put more money and buy 1060.
Difference between 950 and 1050ti it's about 8 frames in games (averagely)


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwcpl*
> 
> IMO no, put more money and buy 1060.
> Difference between 950 and 1050ti it's about 8 frames in games (averagely)


thanks man, between a GTX 970 and 1060? whatever is an old card, there is a lot of potential in terms of overclock... about the features on DirectX 12?


----------



## zwcpl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> thanks man, between a GTX 970 and 1060? whatever is an old card, there is a lot of potential in terms of overclock... about the features on DirectX 12?


1060 is better card than 970. 970 has only bigger memory bus but in games it's unrecognizable.
Here you have side by side comparison: 




Ah, 1060 has 6GB vram 970 only 3,5.

Cheers.


----------



## tinnyskillz

@Mr-Dark I edited my previous post with new settings. Just in case you saw it before i changed them, it's post #7549 on page 755.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> So to make a long story short my cousin upgraded to a 1080. I got his 980ti off of him. I got the card stable at 1466core. If you could modify the bios for 1466mhz core and an increase on the fan speed curve would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.
> 
> STrix980--Ti--1430mhz.zip 147k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

980ti----Sub-Zero378----1468mhz.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNekoNinja*
> 
> Sadly the problem isn't fixed, but that was worth a try, now I know how to flash a BIOS, and narrowed down the source of the problem, as it is not BIOS related !
> 
> Thanks !


Hello

Sound like defective fan controller on that card.. if RMA an option do it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Mr Dark, I'm currently using a gtx 980ti HoF clocked at 1450mhz core, 2100mhz memory. Even with custom bios, forced boost clock, forced voltage the card won't ever go above 1460 without crashing. I have power set to 425w and temp limit maxed. I'm using a bios I made, but even on stock bios it can't achieve that clock and it auto boosts to around 1423 out of the box. Quite depressing when a top end card gets beaten by many reference cards...
> 
> If you know anyway to achieve a higher clock with all your bios tweaking skills i'd appreciate it if you could set me up with a 1500mhz core , and 2000mhz memory bios, with voltage locked to 1.194v (sweetspot on the HoF cards) and forced boost clock of 1500mhz core with no drops. Power limit up to 350-425w or whatever it would be. Temp limit doesn't matter, even when the card hits 70'c it still keeps the clocks fine, even when the card is down at 40c and is above 1480core clock it would crash so it must be an error in my bios or something.
> 
> I can make my own custom fan curve to my taste so you can leave that alone or if you do change it I have mine up to 70% max when it hits 70'c. so do like 60% for anything below that.
> 
> ASIC is 72.1% thanks in advance if you can hit me up with a good bios!


Hello

Upload the stock bios so i can help you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Thank you man!
> 
> Ran Heaven a bit and I noticed some red flickering or something. Maybe mem is too high?


Okay, Try - 100mhz on the memory from any OC software ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwcpl*
> 
> Hi guys. I edited my 980TI Hybrid Bios:
> 
> boost.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> I want 1519mhz on core and 3856mhz (1.274V) on memory with Boost Off and with no OC Software.
> 
> In GPU-Z everything seems good.
> 
> 
> But in game my core frequency is 1328mhz ;(
> 
> 
> Please help me. Thank You.


Hey there

Here is what yo ask for

boost----zwcpl----DArk.zip 147k .zip file


Should be Golden








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Says there SLi is the reason for the performance cap, lower clocks with SLI afaik, although 1300MHz seems a bit low


He didn't unlock the hidden voltage slider at all, so the card stay on Evga boost profile









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> then find other ways ? lul...


Hahah, Maybe Skrill but not sure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> [EDITED 10/30/16]
> 
> Hey @Mr-Dark, can you (or someone else) mod my bios for me. It's a Zotac GTX 970 (Regular not Amp Version)? I've been using this bios with my core clock/boost @ 1469mhz, and memory @ 1977mhz for months without a problem. I want to try slightly higher settings. Not to gain performance. I really wanted to know if ican get my clocks to even numbers (if that's possible). IDK why, but for example, 1469 mhz looks like a funny number lol.
> 
> I want:
> 
> Core Clock, and boost clock - *1470mhz* instead of 1469mhz
> 
> Memory - *1980mhz* instead of 1977mhz
> 
> Temp limit - *80c* (is running 84c safe? if yes then you can make my temp limit 84c. I ask because games like mafia 3, and witcher 3 gets high temps for me, it reaches 80c sometimes. other games are fine 60c-75c)
> 
> Fan curve:
> 
> fancurve.PNG 225k .PNG file
> 
> 
> My bios:
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> ASIC is 69.9%
> 
> if there's anything you see wrong with my current settings, or have any little tweaks you think my bios could use. Please go ahead and do what you think is needed.
> 
> Thank you, and i appreciate it.


Hello

here yo go

GM204--tinnyskillz---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core 1468mhz & 1980mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off & 80C temp limit & your custom fan curve as the pic..

your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, that's why we can't push more.. Btw we can't use any random clock with boost off,, we're limited to 13mhz step









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xavierzzz*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark:
> 
> Thanks for the post and all the information first of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Asus GTX 980 Ti Strix in Sli with default bios and no OC softwares used. My cards is on the bad card should be avoided list but i am not sure if they are the latest version which is locked to 1.212v, I wonder how to check the version of these cards ? And is there any bios I could try to get a mild OC result ?
> 
> The ASIC for the cards are 81.3% and 74.8%
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


Hey there

Simply upload the stock bios from both card so i can check them if they voltage locked or not







and yes i can help you with good bios to push them farther









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark. I was wondering if you would have time to modify my BIOS. I would love 1520mhz core, 2000mhz memory at 1.23v with unlocked power (150 percent) and a temperature target of 91c.
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 TI CLASSIFIED ACX2.0
> ASIC: 73.3%
> GPU Clock: 1520Mhz
> Voltage: 1.23v
> Plz disable throttling
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you


Hello

Sure, I can help but one thing about your card.. its voltage locked at 1.212v from the bios.. the only way to pass that from Evga classy tool..

will 1.212v work fine or ??

let me know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> @Mr-Dark I should change a GTX 950 for a GTX 1050? thx


Honestly No.

Upgrade to GTX 1060 3GB or used gtx 970 ( 150$ )... the 1060 better than 970 and the 6GB with some OC beat the GTX 980...

also your 950 is heavily OC'd... dont go from X50 to X50









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> @Mr-Dark I edited my previous post with new settings. Just in case you saw it before i changed them, it's post #7549 on page 755.


Done bro, and sorry for the late reply but its how the life work


----------



## Varjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that, but you should keep the temp under 80c to avoid any instability.. 88c is over the safe limit..


Understood. Thank you for the feedback. Any chance I could get a bios version with voltage dropped to 1.25 and a small fan aggressiveness bump?

Dark_Varjo_GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## tinnyskillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Hello
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM204--tinnyskillz---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1468mhz & 1980mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off & 80C temp limit & your custom fan curve as the pic..
> 
> your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, that's why we can't push more.. Btw we can't use any random clock with boost off,, we're limited to 13mhz step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there


Hi @Mr-Dark, i flashed my bios, and it boots up and everything but there's something wrong because everything is at a low graphics resolution (can't go to 1080p and up). I don't think it's a windows problem because, when i flashed back to my previous bios (i've been using problem free, that you made for me many months ago), everything is back to normal. I have a couple pics below from gpu-z and windows device manager.

gpu-z 158k .PNG file


devicemanager 28k .PNG file


I'm on my previous bios now. If you want to redo my bios the file is below. *Sorry to change it again, but this time, can you leave the core, and memory as it is (in the bios that works that i want to be flashed)*. I know i said i like them to be even numbers but really there's no point. *you can do everything else as well (the fan curve from the pic below , 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off & 80C temp limit).
*

I also have the bios you just did for me that didn't work, in case you wanted to see what was wrong with it.

TinnyskillzBiosthatworksthatiwanttobeflashed.zip 136k .zip file


GM204--tinnyskillz---Darkbiosthatdidntwork.zip 136k .zip file


And the fan curve i want:

fancurve.PNG 225k .PNG file


Sorry for the long post, and *thanks* for helping me every time (i know you're busy). I really appreciate it.


----------



## kohlzor

Mr Dark.

Can you customize a 980Ti Hybrid?

Thanks


----------



## kohlzor

@MR-Dark

Are you able to create a custom bios for EVGA 980ti Hybrid? If so can I provide you with the stock bios?

Cheers.


----------



## yoyo711

@MR-Dark

will 1.212v work fine

Thank you


----------



## jandrews689

Hello Mr Dark,

It seems I posted my request on the complete wrong thread originally, lol. So il ask again on here for your support









May I ask you to help me gain the most out of my SLI MSI GTX970 4G gpus please? These cards are watercooled in top quality custom built WC loop with my CPU. I just upgraded to a 3440 x 1440 monitor so I want to squeeze these babies for all they have got while maintaining full stability.

Iv been reading that ideally over clocking is best using bios and not touching MSI afterburner due to afterburner not actually adjusting voltages when increasing the clock and memory. I have had issues running a decent score on fire strike, but finally sorted the issue and managing to pull 16500 Firestone score with GPU OC'ed on MSI, 1540 MHz core and 3995 MHz memory. I havnt completely stress tested this yet but runs stable in valley and Firestrike. Have launched the witcher 3 and everything seems good.

I have previously tried a earlier msi 970 bios you posted. The power limit was locked to 101%. Is this to stop thermo throttling?

Anyway here's my stock bios mate,

GM204Card1OriginalBios.zip 136k .zip file


GM204Card2OriginalBios.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Hello Mr Dark! I'm loving this thread..









Please can you make me a Custom BIOS for my MSI 980 GTX 4G OC Gaming Edition.. it has two 8 pin power connectors so should OC a little further than other cards??

980MSiBios.zip 136k .zip file


I've no idea what the stable clocks are, I don't want to push for something record breaking, but I don't want something slow either







From your previous posts It looks like you've owned this card before?


----------



## Mr-Dark

I will finish all request within 3h.. I'm on Gym now ??


----------



## XlordB

Hi mr dark.. I am having bother trying to get both my msi gtx 970 cards to run stable in sli. I pulled a previous rom you edited for somone and transferred the settings over to my cards. I just use the one file for both my cards since they both accept the same rom. so.. The problem i seem to have is this.. The rom is set at 1506 ghz on both cards with a voltage of 1.281 I also copied the power table to try and stop any tdp throttling.. now heres where things get strange.. on air my primary card reached about 80c running firestrike.. my second card runs much lower than that.. anyway the temp is not the problem since the temprature throttle doesnt kick in till 84c what is happening however is that even after fixing the power table I for some reason am getting power throttling showing on gpuz but only when the basic firestrike demo is run.. Also the smoke in that benchmark flickers..

My primary card is asic 70.2 and secondary is 77.6.

I have an evga g2 850w psu so i cant see the problem being with my psu.

My full system specs are as follows
asus z97-a motherboard
32gb hyperx savage -1600 cl9 ram
4690k i5 clocked at 4.4

I will attach the file for you to check over for me. thanks.
This is my default rom

default.zip 136k .zip file

This is the one i edited with a previous bios you did for somone.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Please refer to the few posts in front of this to see what my gpu readings are.. sorry to be a pain ..


----------



## XlordB

I also forgot to ask with these bios edits do i still need to raise the power bar on an overclock tool?? like ab ps if you need the default rom for my cards let me know.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Repost with the stock HoF bios









Mr Dark, I'm currently using a gtx 980ti HoF clocked at 1450mhz core, 2100mhz memory. Even with custom bios, forced boost clock, forced voltage the card won't ever go above 1460 without crashing. I have power set to 425w and temp limit maxed. I'm using a bios I made, but even on stock bios it can't achieve that clock and it auto boosts to around 1423 out of the box. Quite depressing when a top end card gets beaten by many reference cards...

If you know anyway to achieve a higher clock with all your bios tweaking skills i'd appreciate it if you could set me up with a 1500mhz core , and 2000mhz memory bios, with voltage locked to 1.194v (sweetspot on the HoF cards) and forced boost clock of 1500mhz core with no drops. Power limit up to 350-425w or whatever it would be. Temp limit doesn't matter, even when the card hits 70'c it still keeps the clocks fine, even when the card is down at 40c and is above 1480core clock it would crash so it must be an error in my bios or something.

I can make my own custom fan curve to my taste so you can leave that alone or if you do change it I have mine up to 70% max when it hits 70'c. so do like 60% for anything below that.

ASIC is 72.1% thanks in advance if you can hit me up with a good bios! thumb.gifthumb.gif

GM200HOF980Ti.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> Hi mr dark.. I am having bother trying to get both my msi gtx 970 cards to run stable in sli. I pulled a previous rom you edited for somone and transferred the settings over to my cards. I just use the one file for both my cards since they both accept the same rom. so.. The problem i seem to have is this.. The rom is set at 1506 ghz on both cards with a voltage of 1.281 I also copied the power table to try and stop any tdp throttling.. now heres where things get strange.. on air my primary card reached about 80c running firestrike.. my second card runs much lower than that.. anyway the temp is not the problem since the temprature throttle doesnt kick in till 84c what is happening however is that even after fixing the power table I for some reason am getting power throttling showing on gpuz but only when the basic firestrike demo is run.. Also the smoke in that benchmark flickers..
> 
> My primary card is asic 70.2 and secondary is 77.6.
> 
> I have an evga g2 850w psu so i cant see the problem being with my psu.
> 
> My full system specs are as follows
> asus z97-a motherboard
> 32gb hyperx savage -1600 cl9 ram
> 4690k i5 clocked at 4.4
> 
> I will attach the file for you to check over for me. thanks.
> This is my default rom
> 
> default.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> This is the one i edited with a previous bios you did for somone.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


What is the stock voltage on your cards? I don't know if you already know this, but maxwell actually runs better with lower voltage. If i take my voltage higher than the stock value my stability gets crushed. You should try to achieve your current clocks on a lower voltage, and if you can't do that, sacrifice 10-15mhz core clock on each to lower it. you won't see much of an improvement with 10-15mhz core clock in games. and in benchmarks you may see 25-50 points extra which is not worth it when stability is more important


----------



## XlordB

hmm im not sure i guess i should refalsh my default bios and check each voltage individually because its difficult when in sli to get the actual default voltages as they change for each card while in sli.

edit- Also when I have both cards at stock they boost to less than 1400, however if i set the voltages to a constant no matter the voltage the boost goes to 1445 on both cards. should i test each card singly in the primary slot to find the correct voltage for each or should i work it with sli?

Edit- I have reflashed the original bios to both cards here is a screenshot with both in sli and valley running wit gpuz- sensors. The right hand side gpu-z is gpu 2


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> hmm im not sure i guess i should refalsh my default bios and check each voltage individually because its difficult when in sli to get the actual default voltages as they change for each card while in sli.
> 
> edit- Also when I have both cards at stock they boost to less than 1400, however if i set the voltages to a constant no matter the voltage the boost goes to 1445 on both cards. should i test each card singly in the primary slot to find the correct voltage for each or should i work it with sli?


You would be better with a bios that has no boost clock so for example my current card is force locked to 1440mhz core, so it won't boost any higher and won't down clock when the voltage lowers due to heat this actually makes my stability better. i found when the voltage lowers boost clock lowers but it got to the stage where my boost clock would go from 1440 mhz to 1410mhz and my voltage went from 1.212v to 1.150v... that made it crash all the time.

if you have dual bios like me, you should switch to the stock bios and find your stock voltage. they should both have the same voltage. then work your way up from there. if you can make your own bios you would want to eliminate any boost clock and force a continuous voltage on both of the cards. then once you've done that and increased the power limit you can raise the core clock on both to find their maximum potential core clock on that voltage. if you hit say 1450 on 1.25v for example, lower the voltage to 1.24v and see if it improves, if not try 1.26v to see. if neither work lower the voltage to around 1.2v on both cards and see what maximum core clock you could achieve then you slowly raise the voltage back up to the stock voltage to see what type of improvements you gain. Personally i've found my card never exceeds a certain clock even with lower or higher voltages, so i need mr dark to sort me out a bios as i've probably done it wrong myself









Best bet is asking mr dark to make you a bog standard bios that just locks the voltage to a set amount and has one continuous core clock so you can lower/raise it how you like without temperature causing a thermal throttle.


----------



## XlordB

I originally used a bios with voltage locked to 1.281 made by mr dark for some guy rhiandon or something.

here is the screenshot of my primary card at the moment asic value 70.2 I will test the second card in primary slot to see if they match.



I dont think the msi cards have dual bios..

Here is my second card ASIC 77.6 in primary slot.



I apologise for everything being in different posts im just finding out about stuff









So from all my current posts MR dark can you please design a proper bios for me from what ive shown with sli including the voltages including each card on its own how they boost etc. Thanks in advance buddy the default file is on my first post on previous page = 757

QUOTE-- if you have dual bios like me, you should switch to the stock bios and find your stock voltage. they should both have the same voltage. then work your way up from there. if you can make your own bios you would want to eliminate any boost clock and force a continuous voltage on both of the cards. then once you've done that and increased the power limit you can raise the core clock on both to find their maximum potential core clock on that voltage. if you hit say 1450 on 1.25v for example, lower the voltage to 1.24v and see if it improves, if not try 1.26v to see. if neither work lower the voltage to around 1.2v on both cards and see what maximum core clock you could achieve then you slowly raise the voltage back up to the stock voltage to see what type of improvements you gain. Personally i've found my card never exceeds a certain clock even with lower or higher voltages, so i need mr dark to sort me out a bios as i've probably done it wrong myself

END QUOTE

This is pretty confusing for me.. are you saying that i should randomly pick a voltage and see how high i go or should i start with my default voltages and go higher clock then reduce voltage??? I thought it would be raise till get highest clock then raise the voltage once unstable ?? i dont want to mess with the power side of things myself because ive tried that but its wayyy over my head,

The last question I need to know .. of these two cards once my bios is created which card is better suited to the primary slot??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varjo*
> 
> Understood. Thank you for the feedback. Any chance I could get a bios version with voltage dropped to 1.25 and a small fan aggressiveness bump?
> 
> Dark_Varjo_GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

Dark_Varjo_GM200----1.250v--Fan.zip 152k .zip file


Vcore 1.250v & 60% fan speed at 65C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> Hi @Mr-Dark, i flashed my bios, and it boots up and everything but there's something wrong because everything is at a low graphics resolution (can't go to 1080p and up). I don't think it's a windows problem because, when i flashed back to my previous bios (i've been using problem free, that you made for me many months ago), everything is back to normal. I have a couple pics below from gpu-z and windows device manager.
> 
> gpu-z 158k .PNG file
> 
> 
> devicemanager 28k .PNG file
> 
> 
> I'm on my previous bios now. If you want to redo my bios the file is below. *Sorry to change it again, but this time, can you leave the core, and memory as it is (in the bios that works that i want to be flashed)*. I know i said i like them to be even numbers but really there's no point. *you can do everything else as well (the fan curve from the pic below , 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off & 80C temp limit).
> *
> 
> I also have the bios you just did for me that didn't work, in case you wanted to see what was wrong with it.
> 
> TinnyskillzBiosthatworksthatiwanttobeflashed.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM204--tinnyskillz---Darkbiosthatdidntwork.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> And the fan curve i want:
> 
> fancurve.PNG 225k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post, and *thanks* for helping me every time (i know you're busy). I really appreciate it.


Hello there

Mostly you didn't flash it in the right way, but drop the stock bios so i can made you custom one from the Zero to avoid problem's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kohlzor*
> 
> Mr Dark.
> 
> Can you customize a 980Ti Hybrid?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

Sure, drop the stock bios and let me know what you need so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kohlzor*
> 
> @MR-Dark
> 
> Are you able to create a custom bios for EVGA 980ti Hybrid? If so can I provide you with the stock bios?
> 
> Cheers.


Yes bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> @MR-Dark
> 
> will 1.212v work fine
> 
> Thank you


Sure, here yo go

GM200----yoyo711---Dark.zip 146k .zip file


Core 1519mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP & boost off & No throttle..

just to confirm no need to adjust the power limit at all as 100% equal to 150% on stock bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> Hi mr dark.. I am having bother trying to get both my msi gtx 970 cards to run stable in sli. I pulled a previous rom you edited for somone and transferred the settings over to my cards. I just use the one file for both my cards since they both accept the same rom. so.. The problem i seem to have is this.. The rom is set at 1506 ghz on both cards with a voltage of 1.281 I also copied the power table to try and stop any tdp throttling.. now heres where things get strange.. on air my primary card reached about 80c running firestrike.. my second card runs much lower than that.. anyway the temp is not the problem since the temprature throttle doesnt kick in till 84c what is happening however is that even after fixing the power table I for some reason am getting power throttling showing on gpuz but only when the basic firestrike demo is run.. Also the smoke in that benchmark flickers..
> 
> My primary card is asic 70.2 and secondary is 77.6.
> 
> I have an evga g2 850w psu so i cant see the problem being with my psu.
> 
> My full system specs are as follows
> asus z97-a motherboard
> 32gb hyperx savage -1600 cl9 ram
> 4690k i5 clocked at 4.4
> 
> I will attach the file for you to check over for me. thanks.
> This is my default rom
> 
> default.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> This is the one i edited with a previous bios you did for somone.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Please refer to the few posts in front of this to see what my gpu readings are.. sorry to be a pain ..


Hey there

I made this for you based on your stock bios

default----XlordB---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve

flash both card and make sure both stable&pull same setting then you can start pushing them slowly until you crash









and no need to adjust the power limit anymore, its effective from the bios just leave that at 100%









let me know how yo go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Repost with the stock HoF bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Dark, I'm currently using a gtx 980ti HoF clocked at 1450mhz core, 2100mhz memory. Even with custom bios, forced boost clock, forced voltage the card won't ever go above 1460 without crashing. I have power set to 425w and temp limit maxed. I'm using a bios I made, but even on stock bios it can't achieve that clock and it auto boosts to around 1423 out of the box. Quite depressing when a top end card gets beaten by many reference cards...
> 
> If you know anyway to achieve a higher clock with all your bios tweaking skills i'd appreciate it if you could set me up with a 1500mhz core , and 2000mhz memory bios, with voltage locked to 1.194v (sweetspot on the HoF cards) and forced boost clock of 1500mhz core with no drops. Power limit up to 350-425w or whatever it would be. Temp limit doesn't matter, even when the card hits 70'c it still keeps the clocks fine, even when the card is down at 40c and is above 1480core clock it would crash so it must be an error in my bios or something.
> 
> I can make my own custom fan curve to my taste so you can leave that alone or if you do change it I have mine up to 70% max when it hits 70'c. so do like 60% for anything below that.
> 
> ASIC is 72.1% thanks in advance if you can hit me up with a good bios! thumb.gifthumb.gif
> 
> GM200HOF980Ti.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

Give this a try

GM200----Hionmaiden----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.194v & higher TDP limit & boost off

@Hionmaiden

Thats normal on stock bios and SLI.. once you SLI 2 card with different ASIC one will be at low voltage ( higher ASIC one ).. with the new room he should be Golden


----------



## XlordB

Thanks mr dark i will begin flashing and testing.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShropshireJohn*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark! I'm loving this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you make me a Custom BIOS for my MSI 980 GTX 4G OC Gaming Edition.. it has two 8 pin power connectors so should OC a little further than other cards??
> 
> 980MSiBios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I've no idea what the stable clocks are, I don't want to push for something record breaking, but I don't want something slow either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your previous posts It looks like you've owned this card before?


Sorry for the vague post I made earlier, would you prefer for me to do some Overclocking via MSi Afterburner and report back with the results?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShropshireJohn*
> 
> Sorry for the vague post I made earlier, would you prefer for me to do some Overclocking via MSi Afterburner and report back with the results?


I'm so sorry bro, I didn't seen your request







here yo go

1

980MSiBios----ShropshireJohn---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jandrews689*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark,
> 
> It seems I posted my request on the complete wrong thread originally, lol. So il ask again on here for your support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you to help me gain the most out of my SLI MSI GTX970 4G gpus please? These cards are watercooled in top quality custom built WC loop with my CPU. I just upgraded to a 3440 x 1440 monitor so I want to squeeze these babies for all they have got while maintaining full stability.
> 
> Iv been reading that ideally over clocking is best using bios and not touching MSI afterburner due to afterburner not actually adjusting voltages when increasing the clock and memory. I have had issues running a decent score on fire strike, but finally sorted the issue and managing to pull 16500 Firestone score with GPU OC'ed on MSI, 1540 MHz core and 3995 MHz memory. I havnt completely stress tested this yet but runs stable in valley and Firestrike. Have launched the witcher 3 and everything seems good.
> 
> I have previously tried a earlier msi 970 bios you posted. The power limit was locked to 101%. Is this to stop thermo throttling?
> 
> Anyway here's my stock bios mate,
> 
> GM204Card1OriginalBios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> GM204Card2OriginalBios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Hello there

here yo go

MSI970-SLI---------jandrews689.zip 274k .zip file


jandrews689.zip (274k. zip file)

Core clock 1531mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash both card and make sure both stable at the above setting then yo can push them farther from any OC software..

keep in mind no need to adjust the power limit anymore as 100% equal to 180% on stock bios, so leave it alone


----------



## XlordB

HI mr dark so ive just did my first test both cards in sli with firestrike basic nothing changed from your bios and im getting this power throttle.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> HI mr dark so ive just did my first test both cards in sli with firestrike basic nothing changed from your bios and im getting this power throttle.


Hello

Push the fan speed to 100% and test again then let me know









Btw which PSU you have there ?


----------



## XlordB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Push the fan speed to 100% and test again then let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw which PSU you have there ?


Evga G2 850w its not the temps causing throttling.. in gpuz its the power so it says


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> Evga G2 850w its not the temps causing throttling.. in gpuz its the power so it says


If the VRM overheat then it will throttle the card, core temp not everything


----------



## XlordB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If the VRM overheat then it will throttle the card, core temp not everything


so when gpu-z saying its throttling power is not because of the power but the vrm? also its not like ive changed the core clock at all..? I dunno how to edit the fan curve properly to give it 100%


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> so when gpu-z saying its throttling power is not because of the power but the vrm? also its not like ive changed the core clock at all..? I dunno how to edit the fan curve properly to give it 100%


I'm not sure about that, but if VRM overheat then the card will throttle..

Use MSI AB to push the fan speed and let me know what happen


----------



## XlordB

Ok cranked fan upto 100% the benchmark ran fine all way through almost (for a split second it dropped to 1380 on core. heres the result so far.



I guess i need a stronger fan curve or sometshould i oc the core or ??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> Ok cranked fan upto 100% the benchmark ran fine all way through almost (for a split second it dropped to 1380 on core. heres the result so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i need a stronger fan curve or sometshould i oc the core or ??


Sound like VRM overheat.. as i told you.. we can try a bios with lower voltage to avoid the overheat, maybe 1.250v ?


----------



## XlordB

Sure.. when i use ab for benching firestrike should i give priority to temps or power? .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> Sure.. when i use ab for benching firestrike should i give priority to temps or power? .


Keep the temp under 80c..

give this a try

MSI970--SLI---XlordB-----1.250v.zip 136k .zip file


1.250v.zip (136k. zip file)

Custom fan curve 70c = 75% fan speed & 1.250v


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm so sorry bro, I didn't seen your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here yo go
> 
> 1
> 
> 980MSiBios----ShropshireJohn---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back


Thank you very very much









I shall flash now and report back!


----------



## XlordB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Keep the temp under 80c..
> 
> give this a try
> 
> MSI970--SLI---XlordB-----1.250v.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.250v.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Custom fan curve 70c = 75% fan speed & 1.250v


The 1.250v made it through fine now to begin upping the core. cheers


----------



## XlordB

so when i reached +80 on core = 1484 the smoke in firestrike began flickering.. should i up the mv again a touch or ??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShropshireJohn*
> 
> Thank you very very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall flash now and report back!


You're most welcomed bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> so when i reached +80 on core = 1484 the smoke in firestrike began flickering.. should i up the mv again a touch or ??


Sound like the low ASIC one hit the limit at 1484mhz.. if we push the voltage over 1.250v the vrm will overheat again and the throttle will back again..


----------



## XlordB

I dialled back to +70 got flickering on that im going to try dialling down till it stops then ill call that my max core and bake it to bios


----------



## XlordB

ok dialled back 5 mhz and it made through to end with this score

this is max at 1470 cant go higher so i guess thats what needs to be baked in


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> ok dialled back 5 mhz and it made through to end with this score
> 
> this is max at 1470 cant go higher so i guess thats what needs to be baked in


Okay, play some games to make sure its stable as that benchmark alone not enough


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Awesome job Mr Dark.. .. absolutely awesome.

Tearing through BF1 now on max settings at 1440p, Card maxed out at 72 degrees and sat around 70.

Should I push for more or be happy?


----------



## XlordB

Yeh its fine just commpleted last doom boss with dsr at 1440p and ultra gfx im on 1080p 144hz monitor ..so pushed them pretty hard.. 1470 best i can do on air could probably get higher with the 77% asic but with sli i get more performance so.. no big deal







I initially just wanted to get this done because i have an oculus rift and it helps to push your gpu to the max . Just need that 1470 baked. in









Thanks for all the help mr dark. i baked in the overclock and im running good if i need to ever dial back i can do that no bother cheers


----------



## kohlzor

Here you go Mr Dark: Just to confirm I got this bios by extracting it from GPUZ hope that works?

980tiHybridStockBios.zip 146k .zip file


Looking for your recommendations on tweaks as currently I max out at +100 core and +300 memory clock... Want to push it a bit more so your advise would be appreciated


----------



## Varjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Dark_Varjo_GM200----1.250v--Fan.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Vcore 1.250v & 60% fan speed at 65C


Thank you!

Is the power limit still unlocked? This one seems to throttle on load with reason pwr where the old one (with higher voltage) did not.
_Edit: Nevermind, it was that furmark core stress still exeeds my power limits on both flashes. Any other (more normal) benchmark appears fine._

Additionally, hoping for two small tweaks:

1) Could I try going down in vcore a tad more? Perhaps to 1.225v

2) Could you make the fan slightly less aggressive? Somewhere between this version and stock?

Thank you again for all the help, you doing this for everyone is amazing!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShropshireJohn*
> 
> Awesome job Mr Dark.. .. absolutely awesome.
> 
> Tearing through BF1 now on max settings at 1440p, Card maxed out at 72 degrees and sat around 70.
> 
> Should I push for more or be happy?


Glad to hear that! you can push the core farther as the voltage capable for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> Yeh its fine just commpleted last doom boss with dsr at 1440p and ultra gfx im on 1080p 144hz monitor ..so pushed them pretty hard.. 1470 best i can do on air could probably get higher with the 77% asic but with sli i get more performance so.. no big deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially just wanted to get this done because i have an oculus rift and it helps to push your gpu to the max . Just need that 1470 baked. in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help mr dark. i baked in the overclock and im running good if i need to ever dial back i can do that no bother cheers


Sound good! feel free to ask if you need anything








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kohlzor*
> 
> Here you go Mr Dark: Just to confirm I got this bios by extracting it from GPUZ hope that works?
> 
> 980tiHybridStockBios.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Looking for your recommendations on tweaks as currently I max out at +100 core and +300 memory clock... Want to push it a bit more so your advise would be appreciated


Sure, here yo go

980tiHybridStockBios-----kohlzor----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


kohlzor----Dark.zip (147k. zip file)

Core 1481mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash and report back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varjo*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Is the power limit still unlocked? This one seems to throttle on load with reason pwr where the old one (with higher voltage) did not.
> _Edit: Nevermind, it was that furmark core stress still exeeds my power limits on both flashes. Any other (more normal) benchmark appears fine._
> 
> Additionally, hoping for two small tweaks:
> 
> 1) Could I try going down in vcore a tad more? Perhaps to 1.225v
> 
> 2) Could you make the fan slightly less aggressive? Somewhere between this version and stock?
> 
> Thank you again for all the help, you doing this for everyone is amazing!


Sure, here yo go

Dark_Varjo_GM200----1.22v--Normal-Fan.zip 152k .zip file


Btw don't use Furmark as that can fry the vrm's...


----------



## Sub-Zero378

For some reason i cannot reflash the card. I think i need a different nvflash. Card is disabled in device manager and im using cmd in admin mode.


----------



## Varjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, here yo go
> 
> Dark_Varjo_GM200----1.22v--Normal-Fan.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Btw don't use Furmark as that can fry the vrm's...


Noted, thanks for the warning!

Still testing but initial signs look very good! Seems rock solid and stable so far and temps are steady at 82c in the Witcher 3, a full 8 degrees c lower than before, still on stock fan, and without having to back off clocks.

Very happy with fan noise as well. One final request, whenever you get a chance, I'd love to try a 1.21v core just to see if the card is willing to go that low.

If it wouldn't be too much trouble, a bios with current clocks and 1.21v and a second one with 1.21v and 1480mhz would be fantastic so I don't need to bother you again if the 1500mhz one isn't stable.


----------



## kohlzor

@Mr-Dark:

Looks stable at the Core 1481mhz & 3.8ghz memory.

Temp didn't go above 60, does that mean there is room to push it further? Also I noticed the fan didn't go past 22% can we get a more aggressive profile?

Cheers and thanks for the awesome work!


----------



## tinnyskillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Mostly you didn't flash it in the right way, but drop the stock bios so i can made you custom one from the Zero to avoid problem's


my stock bios:

tinnyskillzstockbios.zip 136k .zip file


fan curve:

fancurve.PNG 225k .PNG file


overclocked bios:

tinnyskillzoverclockedbios.zip 136k .zip file


**Note, i don't know if TDP raises the gpu temperature or not. But in games like Witcher 3, Mafia 3, and Rise of the Tomb Raider, already sometimes reach 79c-80c for me. While Using the overclocked bios, and fancurve. It's gotten a little lower since it's about to be winter though. Nba 2k17, Mortal kombat XL etc are fine, 60c-68c in the summer, and lower during winter. Just thought i should tell you that beforehand.*

*i want everything the same as my overclocked bios (core 1469mhz memory 1977mhz etc), but with

1.212v,

higher TDP (than the one in the overclocked bios of course),

Power limit: the highest it can go up to, but also the safest (since my temps get pretty high in my overclocked bios). If you think i shouldn't go any higher than what's in the overclocked bios, you can just leave it the same as the overclocked bios,

boost off,

80C temp limit (if you think 78c,or 79c would be better for me, you could make it one of those if you want),

and the fan curve as the pic above.

If theres any tweaks you think i can use, you can go right ahead and do them.*

Once again, sorry for the long post, and hope i weren't too confusing.








Thank you @Mr-Dark


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> For some reason i cannot reflash the card. I think i need a different nvflash. Card is disabled in device manager and im using cmd in admin mode.


Ok so past all that got the right nvflash. Im trying to increase the fan curve card is getting a little too hot. What is per 11 per 12 per 13. the card isnt running at the fan speeds i entered in the bios. When i manually set it in afterburner you can tell obviously its much louder.

edit:

After alot more testing stable at 1481 core. I need a fan curve like in this picture for it to maintain stability.

980ti.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Hionmaiden

GM200----Hionmaiden----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.194v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Still crashes, only stable @1460 core. Really frustrating. Guess my card didn't win silicon lottery








At least my 6600k is stable @ 5ghz









would you be able to edit the bios once more and apply 1.23v? Some people said the HoF is locked to a max of 1.212v but I swear I've seen others with it higher. Might as well try 1.23v to see if that works, and if no luck guess i'll keep it at what it is


----------



## Ryank02

Hello,

Could you make a custom BIOS for my Gigabyte N960OC-4GD?
BIOS is attached.

Thanks in advance,
Ryan.

GigabyteN960OC-4GDDEFAULTBIOS.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## paradox665

Hello, Mr. Dark. =)

I'm running two Asus Turbo GTX 970's in SLI and I've tried tinkering with BIOS modding before but can't help but feel as if I don't have a firm grasp of it, yet. Both cards have a single eight-pin power connector and I was curious as to if you could work your magic? There don't seem to be a whole lot of custom BIOS' for this type of 970.

AsusTurboBios.zip 137k .zip file
 Thank you in advance!









EDIT: I just wanted to add that both cards have stock cooling and that I know how to use Maxwell Bios Tweaker and NVFLASH, I just don't want to give these things too much voltage and end up frying them during stress-testing. =/


----------



## jandrews689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> MSI970-SLI---------jandrews689.zip 274k .zip file
> 
> 
> jandrews689.zip (274k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1531mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> flash both card and make sure both stable at the above setting then yo can push them farther from any OC software..
> 
> keep in mind no need to adjust the power limit anymore as 100% equal to 180% on stock bios, so leave it alone


Just wanted to say a massive thank you Mr Dark, both the GPU roms launched and ran perfect! punched up the OC slightly more via Afterburner, hit best score this time overclocking with 4.8ghz CPU. These overclocks running stable in games also! Whats the absolute max voltage these cards can usually run at? Can I safety wack up the voltage more in afterburner? Iv left it 1.274v so far.



A question to the community though....I do specifically remember last time I overclocked these cards and ran loads of 3dmark Firestrike, (18months ago) I was hitting over 17000 score. Has the firestrike scoring become more strict? or maybe this is due to my hardware becoming degraded with age? of maybe since I now run windows 10 over windows 7? I don't know, if anyone can tell me why this could be it would be appreciated. I havnt upgraded my system since last time.

Thank you again Mr Dark, your a real gent and asset to the online OC'ing community!


----------



## microtech

Hello Mr Dark!

Thanks for everything you do good sir!

I wondered if there was any way to get an even more aggressive fan curve on this bios you helped me with? You said it was aggressive but I wonder if there is a way to make it even more aggressive? Something like 100% fan speed (which seems to be like 3000 / 2900 rpm) when its over 50C?

The reason I hope for that is I think I am seeing the same problem you had, the VRMs are getting too warm on these 980ti EVGA hybrids. After long periods of gaming suddenly I'll get strange GPU core drops I figured out it must be heat and I have the fans in my case cranked. However I think increasing the actual fan speed on these cards would greatly help too. When I change it using something like afterburner suddenly the card gets instable. Makes no sense to me but all I change is fan speed to 100% and suddenly my driver crashes. I figure if its done in the bios it may just work fine?

Thanks sir, here it is!

DarkEVGAHybrid1250.zip 146k .zip file


EDIT - I actually went ahead and read about it and figured out how to do it myself. It seems to be much happier now with a faster fan. You can see what I came up with:

DarkEVGAHybrid1250FAN.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Bride

Super @Mr-Dark in the end I caught a GTX 970... and I'm overclocking it







GPUz read 1.21v but by MBT i can push it at 1.281v right? will be the effective voltage?
Thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## acszxczxcz

GM206_gtx950stock.zip 149k .zip file


Asus 950 gtx mini, here is stable that i achieved:


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acszxczxcz*
> 
> GM206_gtx950stock.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Asus 950 gtx mini, here is stable that i achieved:


What all did you test that overclock with? That render test in the picture doesn't push the card hard.

GM206_gtx950stock.zip 149k .zip file


1405 core 4001 memory.


----------



## acszxczxcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> What all did you test that overclock with? That render test in the picture doesn't push the card hard.
> 
> GM206_gtx950stock.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1405 core 4001 memory.


Hi there, ive tested with valley benchmark.
Also, does this BIOS unlocks voltatego for that Asus mini gtx 950? Beacuse i think it can go much higher, but voltagge is locked?
Maybe i am missing a point of this BIOS you sent.


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Should be able too how much do voltage do you want? Also try firestrike or timespy, valley is a little old these days.


----------



## acszxczxcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Should be able too how much do voltage do you want? Also try firestrike or timespy, valley is a little old these days.


I mean how to unlock my voltage so i can setup it in MSI after burner?

EDit: i Flashed bios with higher voltage values but still GPU-Z stays at stock 1.2120 any ideas?\
Increasing voltage in MSI afterburner not working aswell (stock all the time)


----------



## Vellinious

Some of the cards are locked down at 1.212v. They won't go any higher, no matter what you set in the bios. Yours may be one of them.


----------



## acszxczxcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Some of the cards are locked down at 1.212v. They won't go any higher, no matter what you set in the bios. Yours may be one of them.


Damn it







Any way around it? I remember that ive seen a guide how to unlock it, but i may be wrong

Edit:

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/

?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Some of the cards are locked down at 1.212v. They won't go any higher, no matter what you set in the bios. Yours may be one of them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acszxczxcz*
> 
> Damn it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any way around it? I remember that ive seen a guide how to unlock it, but i may be wrong
> 
> Edit:
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
> 
> ?


I'm also on 1.21v and I'm looking for unlock it... yes, I also checked out this guide http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/ but is not related only at the power side?


----------



## Sub-Zero378

The only way to unlock is with a hardware mod.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> The only way to unlock is with a hardware mod.


that's not this hardware mod http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/ right?


----------



## acszxczxcz




----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acszxczxcz*


thanks man, is the same procedure of the previous link


----------



## Vellinious

You know that mod doesn't actually do anything for voltage, yes? It just bypasses the power limit....if you're looking for more voltage, that isn't the way to get it.


----------



## acszxczxcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You know that mod doesn't actually do anything for voltage, yes? It just bypasses the power limit....if you're looking for more voltage, that isn't the way to get it.


Are you sure? Would you give your hand cut for that ?
*
EDIT:*

In the comments you can read:

Same here.

I have 970g1 and my voltage limit is 1.275. Even with modded bios&#8230;.

Reply
Fms
September 10, 2015 at 12:35 pm
The limit isn't 1.275, if you go higher than this the voltage will indeed increase, but the sensors don't get past that in maxwell, so you'll always see this voltage in the monitoring softwares. To see the actual voltage above this number you have to use a voltmeter.

Is that true?









*
Edit:* Ive also read that nvidia drivers may lock it?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varjo*
> 
> Noted, thanks for the warning!
> 
> Still testing but initial signs look very good! Seems rock solid and stable so far and temps are steady at 82c in the Witcher 3, a full 8 degrees c lower than before, still on stock fan, and without having to back off clocks.
> 
> Very happy with fan noise as well. One final request, whenever you get a chance, I'd love to try a 1.21v core just to see if the card is willing to go that low.
> 
> If it wouldn't be too much trouble, a bios with current clocks and 1.21v and a second one with 1.21v and 1480mhz would be fantastic so I don't need to bother you again if the 1500mhz one isn't stable.


No problem bro! here yo go

GM200--Varjo---Bioss.zip 304k .zip file


Everything there, as per request








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kohlzor*
> 
> @Mr-Dark:
> 
> Looks stable at the Core 1481mhz & 3.8ghz memory.
> 
> Temp didn't go above 60, does that mean there is room to push it further? Also I noticed the fan didn't go past 22% can we get a more aggressive profile?
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the awesome work!


Sound good bro!

No need to push the fan farther as that enough









if you still need anything, just let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> my stock bios:
> 
> tinnyskillzstockbios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> fan curve:
> 
> fancurve.PNG 225k .PNG file
> 
> 
> overclocked bios:
> 
> tinnyskillzoverclockedbios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> **Note, i don't know if TDP raises the gpu temperature or not. But in games like Witcher 3, Mafia 3, and Rise of the Tomb Raider, already sometimes reach 79c-80c for me. While Using the overclocked bios, and fancurve. It's gotten a little lower since it's about to be winter though. Nba 2k17, Mortal kombat XL etc are fine, 60c-68c in the summer, and lower during winter. Just thought i should tell you that beforehand.*
> 
> *i want everything the same as my overclocked bios (core 1469mhz memory 1977mhz etc), but with
> 
> 1.212v,
> 
> higher TDP (than the one in the overclocked bios of course),
> 
> Power limit: the highest it can go up to, but also the safest (since my temps get pretty high in my overclocked bios). If you think i shouldn't go any higher than what's in the overclocked bios, you can just leave it the same as the overclocked bios,
> 
> boost off,
> 
> 80C temp limit (if you think 78c,or 79c would be better for me, you could make it one of those if you want),
> 
> and the fan curve as the pic above.
> 
> If theres any tweaks you think i can use, you can go right ahead and do them.*
> 
> Once again, sorry for the long post, and hope i weren't too confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Mr-Dark


Sure, here yo go

GM204---tinnyskillz--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


As per your request, 100%









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> Ok so past all that got the right nvflash. Im trying to increase the fan curve card is getting a little too hot. What is per 11 per 12 per 13. the card isnt running at the fan speeds i entered in the bios. When i manually set it in afterburner you can tell obviously its much louder.
> 
> edit:
> 
> After alot more testing stable at 1481 core. I need a fan curve like in this picture for it to maintain stability.
> 
> 980ti.zip 147k .zip file


Basically, we have 3 point for fan curve from the bios.. each point have 3 thing to set.. Fan % and fan RPM and gpu temp..

here yo go

980ti---Sub-Zero378---Fan-Curve.zip 147k .zip file


As per the picture








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> GM200----Hionmaiden----Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1506mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.194v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Still crashes, only stable @1460 core. Really frustrating. Guess my card didn't win silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least my 6600k is stable @ 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you be able to edit the bios once more and apply 1.23v? Some people said the HoF is locked to a max of 1.212v but I swear I've seen others with it higher. Might as well try 1.23v to see if that works, and if no luck guess i'll keep it at what it is


Hello

No way to increase the voltage over 1.212v from the bios on that card, but someone talk about a tool from Galax to push the voltage.. try to google " HOF voltage control "









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryank02*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could you make a custom BIOS for my Gigabyte N960OC-4GD?
> BIOS is attached.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Ryan.
> 
> GigabyteN960OC-4GDDEFAULTBIOS.zip 148k .zip file


Hello there

here yo go

GigabyteN960OC-4GD------Ryank02-----Dark.zip 149k .zip file


Ryank02

Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradox665*
> 
> Hello, Mr. Dark. =)
> 
> I'm running two Asus Turbo GTX 970's in SLI and I've tried tinkering with BIOS modding before but can't help but feel as if I don't have a firm grasp of it, yet. Both cards have a single eight-pin power connector and I was curious as to if you could work your magic? There don't seem to be a whole lot of custom BIOS' for this type of 970.
> 
> AsusTurboBios.zip 137k .zip file
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just wanted to add that both cards have stock cooling and that I know how to use Maxwell Bios Tweaker and NVFLASH, I just don't want to give these things too much voltage and end up frying them during stress-testing. =/


Hello bro

Give this a try

GPU1Stock----paradox665------Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve

Flash both card and make sure both stable at the above ^^, then you can push them farther from any OC software..

keep in mind Asus lock the voltage on that card at 1.212v. so no need to worry at all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jandrews689*
> 
> Just wanted to say a massive thank you Mr Dark, both the GPU roms launched and ran perfect! punched up the OC slightly more via Afterburner, hit best score this time overclocking with 4.8ghz CPU. These overclocks running stable in games also! Whats the absolute max voltage these cards can usually run at? Can I safety wack up the voltage more in afterburner? Iv left it 1.274v so far.
> 
> 
> 
> A question to the community though....I do specifically remember last time I overclocked these cards and ran loads of 3dmark Firestrike, (18months ago) I was hitting over 17000 score. Has the firestrike scoring become more strict? or maybe this is due to my hardware becoming degraded with age? of maybe since I now run windows 10 over windows 7? I don't know, if anyone can tell me why this could be it would be appreciated. I havnt upgraded my system since last time.
> 
> Thank you again Mr Dark, your a real gent and asset to the online OC'ing community!


Glad to hear that bro.

about the voltage, your card's already at 1.28v, we can push (from the bios ) up to 1.312v, but the gain isn't worth at all as Maxwell don't scale with voltage as old gen..

your score is fine as 23k graphic is good for 970 SLI.. already faster than GTX 1080 ( Ref ) ...









Enjoy it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microtech*
> 
> Hello Mr Dark!
> 
> Thanks for everything you do good sir!
> 
> I wondered if there was any way to get an even more aggressive fan curve on this bios you helped me with? You said it was aggressive but I wonder if there is a way to make it even more aggressive? Something like 100% fan speed (which seems to be like 3000 / 2900 rpm) when its over 50C?
> 
> The reason I hope for that is I think I am seeing the same problem you had, the VRMs are getting too warm on these 980ti EVGA hybrids. After long periods of gaming suddenly I'll get strange GPU core drops I figured out it must be heat and I have the fans in my case cranked. However I think increasing the actual fan speed on these cards would greatly help too. When I change it using something like afterburner suddenly the card gets instable. Makes no sense to me but all I change is fan speed to 100% and suddenly my driver crashes. I figure if its done in the bios it may just work fine?
> 
> Thanks sir, here it is!
> 
> DarkEVGAHybrid1250.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT - I actually went ahead and read about it and figured out how to do it myself. It seems to be much happier now with a faster fan. You can see what I came up with:
> 
> DarkEVGAHybrid1250FAN.zip 146k .zip file


Well, My SLI system was spaced as that on x99 not Zxx.. so 50% fan speed was enough for me.. but no problem at all from using high fan speed to keep the VRM nice and cold









that good fan curve there, nothing to worry about








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Super @Mr-Dark in the end I caught a GTX 970... and I'm overclocking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPUz read 1.21v but by MBT i can push it at 1.281v right? will be the effective voltage?
> Thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


Glad to hear that bro! the GTX 970 is nice card specially at 1500/8000 ( aim for that )









about the voltage it depend on the card, some is locked at 1.212v and some unlocked.. drop the stock bios so i can check it for you









Too long, 2nd post now


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acszxczxcz*
> 
> GM206_gtx950stock.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Asus 950 gtx mini, here is stable that i achieved:


Hello

here yo go

GM206_gtx950stock--------acszxczxcz-----Dark.zip 149k .zip file


acszxczxcz

Dark.zip (149k. zip file)

Core 1493mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 60% fan speed at 65c









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> What all did you test that overclock with? That render test in the picture doesn't push the card hard.
> 
> GM206_gtx950stock.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1405 core 4001 memory.


Your bios with 980Ti mod for GM206 chip, it might work but not as the real Boost off mod for small card's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I'm also on 1.21v and I'm looking for unlock it... yes, I also checked out this guide http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/ but is not related only at the power side?


Voltage limit from the VRM, power limit is another thing.. why anyone mod the hardware to unlock the power limit while we have Bios Tweaker ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You know that mod doesn't actually do anything for voltage, yes? It just bypasses the power limit....if you're looking for more voltage, that isn't the way to get it.


This ^^









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acszxczxcz*
> 
> Are you sure? Would you give your hand cut for that ?
> *
> EDIT:*
> 
> In the comments you can read:
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I have 970g1 and my voltage limit is 1.275. Even with modded bios&#8230;.
> 
> Reply
> Fms
> September 10, 2015 at 12:35 pm
> The limit isn't 1.275, if you go higher than this the voltage will indeed increase, but the sensors don't get past that in maxwell, so you'll always see this voltage in the monitoring softwares. To see the actual voltage above this number you have to use a voltmeter.
> 
> Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Edit:* Ive also read that nvidia drivers may lock it?


Hello

All maxwell card's can't report any voltage higher than 1.274v, while if we mod the bios to 1.312v the card can pull that..









keep in mind, Maxwell card's don't scale with voltage over 1.250v ( in general ).. so don't hold your breath on the 1.312v over 1.274v


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acszxczxcz*
> 
> Are you sure? Would you give your hand cut for that ?
> *
> EDIT:*
> 
> In the comments you can read:
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I have 970g1 and my voltage limit is 1.275. Even with modded bios&#8230;.
> 
> Reply
> Fms
> September 10, 2015 at 12:35 pm
> The limit isn't 1.275, if you go higher than this the voltage will indeed increase, but the sensors don't get past that in maxwell, so you'll always see this voltage in the monitoring softwares. To see the actual voltage above this number you have to use a voltmeter.
> 
> Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Edit:* Ive also read that nvidia drivers may lock it?


Yes....quite sure. That's a power limit mod, not a voltage mod.


----------



## mus1mus

Yo vel,

What's the Best Driver for Maxwell again?

Im old and forgets quick.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yo vel,
> 
> What's the Best Driver for Maxwell again?
> 
> Im old and forgets quick.


353.62 and I think the other one was 355.82 (?). They were really close in the progression. I haven't had Maxwell in a while, and have heard that one of the drivers from around June time frame helped performance a little bit....wouldn't hurt to make a run through a few of those as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 353.62 and I think the other one was 355.82 (?). They were really close in the progression. I haven't had Maxwell in a while, and have heard that one of the drivers from around June time frame helped performance a little bit....wouldn't hurt to make a run through a few of those as well.


Thanks man. Will be testing them foo shoo!


----------



## SauronTheGreat

mr dark any news of pascal tweaker ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> mr dark any news of pascal tweaker ?


Still nothing bro


----------



## DeathAngel74

Would be nice to lock boost and adjust power limits though!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Would be nice to lock boost and adjust power limits though!


You can get around some of the boost 3.0 downclocking issues by using a VERY aggressive voltage / frequency curve. Gotta make sure you have proper cooling, though, or it won't yield any better results. In most cases, they'll just run worse. For 2150+ to be effective at all, gotta keep the core under 35c, or you're pissin into the wind.

Like this:


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, im at 2101 @ 33-47C 1.081v on air. You're on water, no?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah, im at 2101 @ 33-47C 1.081v on air. You're on water, no?


That screenshot was on air.

But yes, they're under water now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is the hybrid a good option? Or should I go full loop?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is the hybrid a good option? Or should I go full loop?


lol, these GPUs haven't had their alcohol bath yet!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I removed what i typed earlier, lol. ppl are acting like tools over there. I have a low tolerance for stupidity....and tin foil hats


----------



## Vellinious

Meh...some people have no sense of humor.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I do too....i posted the weird al tin foil hat pic!


----------



## Ryank02

Hello Mr-Dark,

Thank you a lot, as far as I tested it works great, and when overclocking to this with MSI Afterburner my GPU always gets unstable.
Again, thanks!!


----------



## acszxczxcz

So your saying if overlock in msi after burner fails, then it can work with flashing update using same settings? (not touching power options)


----------



## Bride

Hey @Mr-Dark try to give a look... at this core frequency the benefits in terms of performance are not relevant, probably because I can't not raise the voltage...

Bride.zip 136k .zip file


1633 MHz / 7600 MHz


----------



## Listekatten

Hi.

Could someone tweak my bios, and give my Gainward GTX 960 phantom GLH 2gb a little boost?







Would be lovely.

http://www.filedropper.com/gm206_2


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryank02*
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark,
> 
> Thank you a lot, as far as I tested it works great, and when overclocking to this with MSI Afterburner my GPU always gets unstable.
> Again, thanks!!


Glad i was able to help, Enjoy it bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acszxczxcz*
> 
> So your saying if overlock in msi after burner fails, then it can work with flashing update using same settings? (not touching power options)


Sometime with boost off and higher voltage we can achieve higher OC.. it depend on the limit factor








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hey @Mr-Dark try to give a look... at this core frequency the benefits in terms of performance are not relevant, probably because I can't not raise the voltage...
> 
> Bride.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1633 MHz / 7600 MHz


Wow man! crazy card there.. how your ASIC ? + 80% ?

what is the Max gaming stable OC ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Listekatten*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Could someone tweak my bios, and give my Gainward GTX 960 phantom GLH 2gb a little boost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be lovely.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/gm206_2


Hey there

Give this a try

GM206----Listekatten----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Listekatten

Test without OC



Test with OC...



To me it seems good


----------



## acszxczxcz

How can i turn BOOST off ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

upload your bios and I'll mod it. Then you can compare. what is your max stable core and mem OC?


----------



## acszxczxcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acszxczxcz*
> 
> GM206_gtx950stock.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> Asus 950 gtx mini, here is stable that i achieved:


Its maxwell so voltage is locked i guess


----------



## DeathAngel74

Compare

GM206_gtx950mod.zip 297k .zip file


----------



## acszxczxcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Compare
> 
> GM206_gtx950mod.zip 297k .zip file


what do i do if i cant get into windows?


----------



## DeathAngel74

what happened?
after flashing?
try to get into safe mode and disable afterburner


----------



## acszxczxcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> what happened?
> after flashing?
> try to get into safe mode and disable afterburner


Yea i forget to switch off afterburner before flashing bios
I disabled gpu in device manager in safe mode ill flash it back


----------



## DeathAngel74

flash this one in safe mode. afterburner should work with this one.

GM206_gtx950mod3.zip 148k .zip file

if its unstable at 1506.5, downclock back to 1498.


----------



## acszxczxcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> flash this one in safe mode. afterburner should work with this one.
> 
> GM206_gtx950mod3.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> if its unstable at 1506.5, downclock back to 1498.


Problem in power limit in your first bios, 100% only = clock going down in firemark and things run unstable.
Also this i dont see a point in flashing bios in that GPU, its voltage locked to 1.212 so using after burner will bring same results or i am wrong?

Edit: also i see no difference in the bios u sent, only the checksum is different?


----------



## DeathAngel74

i unlocked the voltage in the bios to 1.281v, but the card may be limited by hardware voltage limit. no point if you can get to 1498 on stock bios.


----------



## acszxczxcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i unlocked the voltage in the bios to 1.281v, but the card may be limited by hardware voltage limit. no point if you can get to 1498 on stock bios.


Yea, still ppl are sure theres no way to unlock voltage?


----------



## DeathAngel74

you can unlock in bios, but if hardware is locked, it wont work anyway.


----------



## acszxczxcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> you can unlock in bios, but if hardware is locked, it wont work anyway.


Yea i am looking for hardware unlock


----------



## Bride

@Mr-Dark here we are, by the way are pretty insane frequencies, i don't know if there is something wrong... ASIC 64.4%...

















https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/aqufy


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> @Mr-Dark here we are, by the way are pretty insane frequencies, i don't know if there is something wrong... ASIC 64.4%...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/aqufy


Those scores are absolutely horrible....you need to back off the core clock. It's very likely just bugging out and somehow, magically not crashing. At those clocks you should be pulling 15k graphics scores in Firestrike, as opposed to 9k.


----------



## leonman44

Hello mr dark , still stable with my 1570 clock - 1.3v. I bought a second monitor but when i run both of them temps rise to 50c on idle and uses somewhere near to 1250mV . Is there a way to fix that? Or should i keep using 1 monitor?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Those scores are absolutely horrible....you need to back off the core clock. It's very likely just bugging out and somehow, magically not crashing. At those clocks you should be pulling 15k graphics scores in Firestrike, as opposed to 9k.


whatever I'm working with a G4400???


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> whatever I'm working with a G4400???


The CPU has very little to do with the graphics scores. At those clocks in the GPU, you should be running a minimum of 14k graphics scores. There's something very wrong with that GPU.

I feel like we've had this conversation before....you obviously didn't listen then, either.

A cross section of runs all with a 970 and your CPU. As you can see, their graphics scores are quite a shade higher....and I would guess, given the level of the gear, they're not exactly expert level overclockers, nor do they have high end water cooling...possible, but not likely.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/9792455/fs/10696389/fs/10694144/fs/8874080

Listen...you want to run your GPUs at a ridiculously high, albeit completely unstable overclock, that's completely up to you. Just know, that you're not doing yourself any justice by doing so.

There it is.


----------



## paradox665

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello bro
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> GPU1Stock----paradox665------Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (137k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve
> 
> Flash both card and make sure both stable at the above ^^, then you can push them farther from any OC software..
> 
> keep in mind Asus lock the voltage on that card at 1.212v. so no need to worry at all


Thank you so much! I'm trying to see how far I can push it now. Could you please tell me which entries I need to edit in MBT once I find my max core and memory clocks?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The CPU has very little to do with the graphics scores. At those clocks in the GPU, you should be running a minimum of 14k graphics scores. There's something very wrong with that GPU.
> 
> I feel like we've had this conversation before....you obviously didn't listen then, either.
> 
> A cross section of runs all with a 970 and your CPU. As you can see, their graphics scores are quite a shade higher....and I would guess, given the level of the gear, they're not exactly expert level overclockers, nor do they have high end water cooling...possible, but not likely.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/9792455/fs/10696389/fs/10694144/fs/8874080
> 
> Listen...you want to run your GPUs at a ridiculously high, albeit completely unstable overclock, that's completely up to you. Just know, that you're not doing yourself any justice by doing so.
> 
> There it is.


Man, I'm the first one that listen a suggest, for this reason I'm asking an opinion... like I said and please check my previous post, THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THESE OC PARAMETERS...
that's unstable, it's a your personal opinion...

Here a comparison, with the core at 1506 MHz...
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10706606/fs/9801708#


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Man, I'm the first one that listen a suggest, for this reason I'm asking an opinion... like I said and please check my previous post, THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THESE OC PARAMETERS...
> that's unstable, it's a your personal opinion...
> 
> Here a comparison, with the core at 1506 MHz...
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10706606/fs/9801708#


Pretty sure I told you the other day, that there is something wrong with that card.....you had just bought it not long ago, yes? I'd return it.

And no...it IS unstable. A look at those scores tells me, and anyone else that.

I'd start the RMA process right away....


----------



## tashcz

Why don't you do the same test with the same CPU frequencies?

BTW, really, at 1.7GHz on GTX970, you're either damn lucky that overclock works or your card is downclocking itself. I'd run Firestrike with Afterburner statistics.


----------



## Vellinious

The GPUz screenshots he used are perfect. No need for MSI AB's sensor page.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Man, I'm the first one that listen a suggest, for this reason I'm asking an opinion... like I said and please check my previous post, THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THESE OC PARAMETERS...
> that's unstable, it's a your personal opinion...
> 
> Here a comparison, with the core at 1506 MHz...
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10706606/fs/9801708#


Let me ask....can you take a screenshot of your overclock settings in AB / PCX, whatever it is you're using? At what clock is it running at stock?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The GPUz screenshots he used are perfect. No need for MSI AB's sensor page.


I already changed it with another one, same model... looking at common frequencies of 1506MHz, Firestrike and Timespy results are in line with the average users http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10706606/fs/9801708#
are not? why I have to open an RMA? I also validated the serial number on the Gainward wesbite...

Now, speaking abou the the OC, at 1709 for sure the differences in terms of performance are not justified. In terms of stability, I tested it with Fire Strike Stress Test, Time Spy Stress Test, Furmark, Unigine Heaven and Valley... also played World of Tanks, World of Warships, Total war Warhammer, Deus Ex Making Divided.... for few hours without any crash...
No voltages, power, frequencies drops, looking at GPUz...

So what I have to do? there is some additional test that I can run? OCCT? thanks in advance...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I already changed it with another one, same model... looking at common frequencies of 1506MHz, Firestrike and Timespy results are in line with the average users http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10706606/fs/9801708#
> are not? why I have to open an RMA? I also validated the serial number on the Gainward wesbite...
> 
> Now, speaking abou the the OC, at 1709 for sure the differences in terms of performance are not justified. In terms of stability, I tested it with Fire Strike Stress Test, Time Spy Stress Test, Furmark, Unigine Heaven and Valley... also played World of Tanks, World of Warships, Total war Warhammer, Deus Ex Making Divided.... for few hours without any crash...
> No voltages, power, frequencies drops, looking at GPUz...
> 
> So what I have to do? there is some additional test that I can run? OCCT? thanks in advance...


No, your scores really aren't. You need to be looking at the graphics scores. THIS is the indication of your GPU performance. See the difference?



Your card is running almost 30 frames per second slower than the person you're comparing your run to.

Are you changing out your bios? What bios are you flashing to? Because, I'm telling you.....there's something VERY wrong with those GPUs you're getting.....

Do you have VSync enabled in the NVIDIA control panel?


----------



## tashcz

I mentioned looking at AB sensors to see if the card downclocks itself during the runs for some reason. Maybe it doesn't get to the full power state because of the weak cpu? My G1 GTX970 often runs at 1000-1200MHz while playing GTAV, even though set speed is 1406MHz + 100MHz turbo.

Just saying, it can take least time and effor just to do that. If that turns out okay, I'd plug the card into a better system and see what it does.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I mentioned looking at AB sensors to see if the card downclocks itself during the runs for some reason. Maybe it doesn't get to the full power state because of the weak cpu? My G1 GTX970 often runs at 1000-1200MHz while playing GTAV, even though set speed is 1406MHz + 100MHz turbo.
> 
> Just saying, it can take least time and effor just to do that. If that turns out okay, I'd plug the card into a better system and see what it does.


GPUz sensors tab is showing that his GPU utilization is topping out at 100%. If it were a CPU bottleneck, that'd show the GPU usage dipping...that and everyone else with that CPU / GPU combo would be seeing the same thing, and they're not. Also, if you look at the GPUz sensors tab screenshots, the GPU core clock never drops off it's max clock.

That's not the issue.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> No, your scores really aren't. You need to be looking at the graphics scores. THIS is the indication of your GPU performance. See the difference?
> 
> Your card is running almost 30 frames per second slower than the person you're comparing your run to.
> 
> Are you changing out your bios? What bios are you flashing to? Because, I'm telling you.....there's something VERY wrong with those GPUs you're getting.....
> 
> Do you have VSync enabled in the NVIDIA control panel?


with the original BIOS everything looks ok, I have to check which mistake I made in my OC, sorry for wasted your time

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10707066/fs/9801708


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> GPUz sensors tab is showing that his GPU utilization is topping out at 100%. If it were a CPU bottleneck, that'd show the GPU usage dipping...that and everyone else with that CPU / GPU combo would be seeing the same thing, and they're not. Also, if you look at the GPUz sensors tab screenshots, the GPU core clock never drops off it's max clock.
> 
> That's not the issue.


Oh man, my biggest appologies for asking twice, didn't notice the GPUz SENSORS, thought he only gave out the straight numbers. I feel so stupid right now.

Well what a 970 also does is it downclocks itself when it doesn't utilize much power. So yeah, you are right, something is wrong with his card. And temps stay under 50C, that's odd, I bet they'd go over 50 in Firestrike.

What's left to be done is to put that card in a decent system and see what it gives. Or try Valley or Heaven, they're almost non cpu dependant.

EDIT: Or he just found a mistake


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Oh man, my biggest appologies for asking twice, didn't notice the GPUz SENSORS, thought he only gave out the straight numbers. I feel so stupid right now.
> 
> Well what a 970 also does is it downclocks itself when it doesn't utilize much power. So yeah, you are right, something is wrong with his card. And temps stay under 50C, that's odd, I bet they'd go over 50 in Firestrike.
> 
> What's left to be done is to put that card in a decent system and see what it gives. Or try Valley or Heaven, they're almost non cpu dependant.
> 
> EDIT: Or he just found a mistake


Valley is actually pretty heavily CPU dependent. His configuration should probably be ok, but....he posted a Valley picture in the 970 group that says otherwise... Heaven is a good testing platform, as is FS graphics test 1 and 2. CPU won't make much, if any difference at all in those.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> with the original BIOS everything looks ok, I have to check which mistake I made in my OC, sorry for wasted your time
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10707066/fs/9801708


THAT is much closer to what it should be running for graphics score, yes.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6502166/fs/10403492


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Valley is actually pretty heavily CPU dependent. His configuration should probably be ok, but....he posted a Valley picture in the 970 group that says otherwise... Heaven is a good testing platform, as is FS graphics test 1 and 2. CPU won't make much, if any difference at all in those.
> THAT is much closer to what it should be running for graphics score, yes.


here we are, now I have to increase and optimize it step by step...


----------



## leonman44

Guys 1 display port of my 980ti cant play more than 60hz on 1080p and it has coil whine , my card is clocking good at 1570 gigabyte xtreme , if i rma it what are the possibilities of getting one clocking that good or maybe better? Should i risk it?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> here we are, now I have to increase and optimize it step by step...


We're way off topic for this thread. This should be discussed in the 970 owners group.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah^^^ Sorry Mr-Dark


----------



## XlordB

score good for gtx 970x2? this is with my gpu in sli at 1.225 and 1455 core?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> 
> 
> score good for gtx 970x2? this is with my gpu in sli at 1.225 and 1455 core?


Off topic. The 970, or Unigine Heaven thread is more appropriate for that question.


----------



## XlordB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Off topic. The 970, or Unigine Heaven thread is more appropriate for that question.


I understand that the reson for me posting this is not about bragging or looking for anything like that the reason i posted this up was to find out if my current settings from mr darks bios are in line with what the result shows thats all..


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XlordB*
> 
> I understand that the reson for me posting this is not about bragging or looking for anything like that the reason i posted this up was to find out if my current settings from mr darks bios are in line with what the result shows thats all..


That's in line with where it should be.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guy's, I will check all request Tomorrow







I'm finishing this setup











MSI


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guy's, I will check all request Tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finishing this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI


Nice looking build Dark


----------



## Yahooeu

Hello Mr-Dark,

I was wondering if you could make a 24/7 OC from this 970 BIOS? The ASIC on my card is 74% and the card may be voltage locked (note: GV-N970XTREME-4GD )

a great big thank you Mr-Dark!

GV-N970XTREME-4GD.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## Yahooeu

I hope it will be able to work 24\7 1500 core and 4000 memory?
with acceleration in msi afterburner image disappears from the screen with such acceleration, I think you will able to help me very grateful !


----------



## daturachan

Hello !

Could you please create a custom bios for my card? It is a Gigabyte GTX 980 4GB WindForce, non OC, non G1 (GM204, rev A1, dev_ID 10DE 13C0 - 1458 3699)

ASIC Quality is 68.2%

Here is the original bios:

GM204_stock.zip 137k .zip file


Thanks a lot for your work!


----------



## twiztedxtasy

I recently got this card second hand and i was having trouble getting any type of overclocks to work, not to mention gpu boost being incredibly annoying in games as it decides whatever clock speed it wants to sit on. I ahve a EVGA 970 SC (70% asic score), any way i could get the boost disabled and get some voltage adjustments or am i SOL on the voltage with this card? thanks mr dark!

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

working on it


----------



## Bride

Hey @Mr-Dark, i have a GTX 970, looks locked up at 1.21v but by MBT i'm giving 1.28v... do you think that raising it at 1.30v I'll see any difference in terms of overclock capability? now I'm stable at 1481MHz / 1.28v and increasing the frequency I can not pass some stress test... increasing the voltage at 1.30 ~ 1.31? what do you think?

14813805.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks man


----------



## DeathAngel74

@twiztedxtasy

gm204_mod.zip 136k .zip file

max out power, voltage and temp targets. +0/core +0/memory, test...Hopefully, it will not trigger temp/power limit throttling, an inherent problem with 970 SC's. Good luck.
1506.5/3800


----------



## twiztedxtasy

So i finished flashing and i do see the 1506 core 3800 mem, but i still see a fluctuation every minute or so, is there no way to lock it? Im hoping its something along the lines of not enough utilization that causes this? In the game i am testing the gpu is only around 35-50 percent usage.

On the flip side im alot more stable at that clock thanks to the power boost.

So it seems i am limited by the power limit. Even with k-boost forcing clocks to stay at 1506, i nearly immediately drop to 1446 when i start kombuster up, but stays solid at 1446 till the fans start to ramp up then it drops to 1429 and stays there indefinitely. When i force the fans to 100 percent, i drop to 1400 and it doesnt rise till i turn the fans back down. Shame, this carD can definitely hit the higher clocks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

those cards have bad power delivery. When I tried to make the bios work on my old card, it would fluctuate from 1500-1493 , back and forth. I got annoyed and took the card back after a year to bestbuy and got the 970 ssc 2.0+. that card has more power phases, no fluctuations.


----------



## twiztedxtasy

Thanks again for the help, at least it verifies what i originally thought. Shame, this card has a ton of headroom.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lack of power phases. 4+2 for SC, 8+2 for ssc and ssc 2.0+/ftw 2.0+. Have you tried any games yet? how does the card fare with games? also, try fans 60-75%, that might help. I think from what i remember, that was a factor for throttling as well. If all else fails you can try evga guest rma to get another card. it would be a refurb though.


----------



## twiztedxtasy

In game, i would actually experience worse downclocking then i did while testing with furmark, but otherwise the performance is still okay, just wish i wouldnt get random drops. I wouldnt get crashes or anything though. If i did do the guest RMA, are there other revisions of this card that i would receive instead? Seem like a waste if im going to be receiving the same card back as far as the power phases go.


----------



## Fatis777

ignore/deleted


----------



## daturachan

Hi everyone!

There's finally no need to create a custom bios for me, I've managed to do it myself. It's not that hard when you get the gist of it.

These threads were a great help: www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell and http://www.overclock.net/t/1590562/attempted-maxwell-ii-bios-editor-guide

Kudos to these members!

My card is a Gigabyte Geforce GTX 980 4GB WindForce (not OC and not G1)
Device ID: 10DE 13C0 - 1458 3699
Revision: A1
BIOS Version: 84.04.31.00.BE

I've kept the boost option because my PC runs 24/7 so I wanted the card to be able to save some power when idling.
It boosts to the max when needed.

Anyways, here are the frequencies I managed to get:
GPU Clock: 1127 MHz (stock)
Boost: 1443 MHz
Memory: 3750 MHz
Voltage: 0.856 V when idle, 1.212 V in use

The fan speed has been increased a bit when over 70°C to keep the temp below 80°C in most situations.

Validation: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/9hzxu

For anyone interested, I'll post my custom bios hereafter:

GM204_Datura.zip 137k .zip file


It's been tested extensively with Fire Strike, Heaven, Tomb Raider GOTY, Borderlands 2 and Fallout 4...it's super stable.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Kasa5033

Hello,
I have a weird on with me







My ASUS GTX 980 Ti Poseidon Platinum got back from RMA ( i sent it because of really high pitched coil whine that is constant no matter what you are doing, it is on all the time in idle or load) and they said they fixed but, obviously they have not or have deaf tech, but i digress.

I am having great trouble flashing a older BIOS. I can only find two BIOS's in the TechPowerUp VGA bios database, the one that i have on my card right now which is the latest and a older release one i think. I wanted to put the old one in, but i get a Certification 2.0 something error every time. I used the latest NVFlash and a few older versions, but none of them work, it starts but ends with that error.

I used the command nvflash --protectoff every time before i try to flash, but no dice. All that in the hopes of getting rid of the bleeding coil whine.

Since i gave up on that, i gave my self to the OC gods, and hooked the card up to my watercooling loop. I have a Phobya G Charger V2 360 and a Magicool G2 Slim 240mm rads, a D5 pump and a XSPC Raystorm block on the 4670K, so ample cooling capacity. The card under full gaming load, and the CPU pegded at 99% reaches only 48C.

I got a max stable overclock of 1500/3681 with +35mV, 110% power limit and 91C temp limit. If i go higher on the voltage, the card will flat out black screen and freeze the PC, as in i need to hold the power button for 10s to force a shut down and then, start her up again, that is the only way to recover. I use Heaven, Valley, Firestrike and various games to test the stability. Also if there is a way to touch up on the memory voltage as it is Samsung and them bastards like their voltage.

If you could give me some advice how to get the damn thing to flash, or how to change the switching frequency of the VRM, i will be in your debt, and a bit of TDP limit increese wouldn't hurt as i thing that is what is holding back the card, otherwise why on Earth would it be stable on air with +87mV, but will only work with +35mV on water with a bit higher clocks (1440 vs 1500 ).

I could rip my BIOS, and put it here if that would help in a way









ASUS_GTX_980Ti_Poseidon_Platinum_Kasapin5033.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## daturachan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasa5033*
> 
> ...


Well, if you want to flash a non-official BIOS, you've got to use this version of nvflash: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

Otherwise, the "official" version won't let you flash a custom BIOS. Note that if, for whatever reason, you want to flash back your stock rom, you've gotta use the "official" version because it won't work otherwise.
*ALWAYS* have a copy of your stock BIOS in case things go wrong !!!

Also, from my experience, increasing voltage is *really* not the way to go...when I increased my voltage as high as +87 mV, it really hindered the card's performance ! I got my best OC by stabilizing the card's highest stock voltage through custom BIOS (in my case 1.212V) and increasing core/mem clock from there.
For me, increasing voltage only resulted in higher temps and lower clock speed, and artifacts when testing.

Regarding your VRM switching frequency and TDP increase, I would refer you to the following posts, they helped me a great deal when trying to design a custom BIOS for my card: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell and http://www.overclock.net/t/1590562/attempted-maxwell-ii-bios-editor-guide

If you've got any more questions, please feel free to ask, but keep in mind I'm no pro (even if I managed to get a pretty decent OC via custom BIOS after a day of studying







)

Regards,

Datura


----------



## Yahooeu

Hello Mr. Dark can check my work on the BIOS can edit something, I'm interested in your opinion

Gigabyte.GTX970.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Kasa5033

Thanks for the tips









I opened up the guides and started working on a good one. I still think that the TDP is a bit low at 225W only. The best settings are 1500/1830 with +35mV 110% power. Any higher than that it will lock up the entire PC after X amount of time in random games. The main bug is also why does it lock up the PC, and not restart the driver like I saw with many of my mates. Guy have G1's and Matrix cards, and they get a Driver has recovered message after a failed OC, while my gives me a lock up and a black screen on the same drivers.

GPU-Z gives me only Vrel as the Performance cap.

On another note, how did you work to stabilize the voltage and any advice in getting the memory to go to at least 2000MHz ?


----------



## Fatis777

.


----------



## bhstr99

Hi everyone,

I've been overclocking my card slowly (mainly focusing on the core clock, just left the memory clock at +200Mhz (3700MHz) right now. - Also I read somewhere that you should not push Memory clock too high (300-400+) as the memory doesn't have appropriate cooling on the cards, is this true or false info?

It looks like I can get the core clock to 1500MHz as it seems very stable in BF1 and more recent games but when I go to games such as GTA V, it's stable but if I alt tab out and tab back in it will sometimes crash the game. Also L4D2 it seems to cause the drivers to crash, so I guess it's not very stable after all.

I was wondering if increasing the TDP Limit (current: 110%), as well as the voltage limit (current max: 1.25v) would help with this, or if just increasing the TDP limit alone would be enough?
Also would it be worth it for the performance, or would I just be better off lowering MHz by 20-30 and leaving it like that, as my ASIC Quality (61%) is not the best I suppose to get a great overclock.


https://gyazo.com/4bd6056e5ef9cb9bd9458056ce07283d.png

ASIC Quality: 61%

@Mr-Dark I've attached my vBIOS, it would be great if you could make these changes, increasing the TDP limit and voltage limit to reasonable values.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been overclocking my card slowly (mainly focusing on the core clock, just left the memory clock at +200Mhz (3700MHz) right now. - Also I read somewhere that you should not push Memory clock too high (300-400+) as the memory doesn't have appropriate cooling on the cards, is this true or false info?
> 
> It looks like I can get the core clock to 1500MHz as it seems very stable in BF1 and more recent games but when I go to games such as GTA V, it's stable but if I alt tab out and tab back in it will sometimes crash the game. Also L4D2 it seems to cause the drivers to crash, so I guess it's not very stable after all.
> 
> I was wondering if increasing the TDP Limit (current: 110%), as well as the voltage limit (current max: 1.25v) would help with this, or if just increasing the TDP limit alone would be enough?
> Also would it be worth it for the performance, or would I just be better off lowering MHz by 20-30 and leaving it like that, as my ASIC Quality (61%) is not the best I suppose to get a great overclock.
> 
> 
> https://gyazo.com/4bd6056e5ef9cb9bd9458056ce07283d.png
> 
> ASIC Quality: 61%
> 
> @Mr-Dark I've attached my vBIOS, it would be great if you could make these changes, increasing the TDP limit and voltage limit to reasonable values.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Memory overclocking is fine with air cooling. Go ahead and ramp it up.

61% ASIC is on the low side, yes.


----------



## Kasa5033

The blasted thing will not go above 1830Mhz for the memory no matter what i do. Apart from it being a dud on the core (only 1500Mhz 24/7 stable) it only goes 1830Mhz on the Samsung memory







Got a few moded Poseidon bioses trough it, with TDP ranging from 300 to 450W, and the rest of the power table moded as well, added more voltage also, but still the same OC range. Although i did notice that the software only reads max 1,230V no matter what i do with the sliders in MSI AB or GPU Tweak, even if the BIOS has 1,275V VDDC set.

Do you think would it be too bad of a idea to flash another cards BIOS, like from the Matrix cards or reference cards ?

EDIT: I found a GTX 980 Ti Poseidon BIOS here that was modified by Dark for some nice voltage, and took those setting a copied them over to my stock BIOS ( and i have a back up stock BIOS on Dropbox). I will give this a try and see how far i get. I did change one thing, that is to make it have the stock default frequency and the new boost frequency of 1405MHz.


----------



## willegard

Edit; Disregard


----------



## Lynkdev

@mr-dark

request for an updated mod to my bios please. I would like to make sure this bios is modded to the max that you can achieve when you have time.

2x titan x (1st gen)

GM200.zip 300k .zip file


----------



## Kasa5033

I fixed up my ASUS GTX 980 Ti Poseidon as best i could. I upped all of the 63-74 voltages by about 30mV on the low end and set all of the high voltages to 1,275V. Then processed to smooth out the rest of the 62 voltages to have a nice curve. It cured my coil whine at idle which is a huge bonus. The TDP was set at 425W, and the power limit is at 300W default and 425W max, so i can fine tune it if need be. I left the boost states and the core clock at default, and only bumped the memory to 3600Mhz

The operation was a success, the BIOS works. It has not fixed up my OC margins however and they are stuck at 1500/1850 stable, may be i have 10Mhz left until the max clock. I did notice that the power draw of the PC at full OC load went down by 20-30W for some reason.

All in all i call the new tweaked BIOS a win for me


----------



## MaddMaxx

Hello,

Could you make a custom BIOS for my Gigabyte N950XTREME-2GD?
BIOS is attached.

Please create two different versions for comparison:

1. 3800 memory & disable voltage limit & higher TDP limit & max boost (good stable, received by me - 1595.0)
and
2. 3800 memory & disable voltage limit & higher TDP limit & boost OFF (good stable, received by me - 1595.0)

Thanks in advance.

GV-N950XTREME-2GD.160809.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## willegard

Request!

GTX 970 (Kraken G10 & Corsair H55)
Aiming for; 1550/3900.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Mr-Dark

All request should be done today!


----------



## Swissola

Hey Mr Dark,

Great effort with the custom tweaks. I was wondering if you could help me out? I have a Zotac 980 Ti Amp! (non Extreme) edition and am looking for a bios mod.

I'd be happy with a moderate overclock, I have my rig in my living room and, since I am air cooled, I'm looking to avoid it sounding like a hovercraft in the corner









On skimming through the thread it seems that this card is voltage locked?

My main area of concern is I'm getting some occasional interference on my HDMI under heavy load. This seems to manifest itself as minor red lines on the screen for a second. Like it may be being caused by a voltage spike or something. This is when it's normally running at 3840 x 2160.

Any help you could give would be appreciated!









980ti_original_bios.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## sormany1

hey! Mr. dark Winter in Canada is cold and is almost here i was wondering if you could help me warm up my room with my msi gtx 970 gaming









I am fairly new to overclocking but i figured its time to make my 970 sweat before i go for the 1070 . what i have done so far is i welded a wire on each resistor on the board so i should have no hard limit from what i understand then again i am only a stupid farmer







i may be wrong. if so please state what im doing wrong lol

so what i would like my card to do is run hot like around 90 degrees Celsius on load with the fan permanently around 80% to 90% i don't mind the noise. hoping it wont crash too often

if you are willing to do this custom bios and need some more info please ask.

thank you !









GM204stock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Fatis777

Hello, Mr. Dark! Could you make a 24/7 BIOS for my (zotac gtx 980 AMP! Omega Edition) with some tweaks? 73% ASIC, Samsung memory chips. I need:
1) ~4000 Mhz memory(i think samsung memory with additional radiator must keep it)
2)MAX stable core frequency(~1600 Mhz must work, i think)
3)Boost OFF
4)Disable voltage limit & higher TDP limit
5)Some fan tweaks(MAX on +75-80°C and lowest before 45-50°C)
I have a little bit modified cooling system and one of best thermal paste for OC. So... Temps is not a problem for me








Thanks and good luck.









Stock-GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

I'm really sorry for this delay! the time out of control now









I will make sure all request done tomorrow


----------



## 181jenkins

Hi there, Mr-Dark, i have a Quesion... i have 2 GTX 980's from zotac, I can get a stable oc of 1.5 on the core and 8000 on the mem, the overclock in msi is as follows:

Core Voltage (mV)
+38

Power Limit (%)
125

Core Clock (%)
174

Memory Clock (mhz)
500.

when running benchmarks im getting
Rel,Vop, SLI

and it changes from that to
PWR

im using a custom water loop and temps are around 50c, underload.

Would it be possible to hit around the 1.6 on the core with a custom bios on both cards?, i can hit 1550 with artifacts.

im topping the TDP, and the VDDC is Currently 1.2620

Kind Regards.


----------



## FUZZFrrek

flash.zip 151k .zip file
Senior Dark, I've messed with BIOS for 5h and I am not satisfied with it (Windows is kinda messed up and I get a lot of PerfCap). Can you help please? I need a 1350 MHz clock with around 1.183 V. My fan curve is around 84c at 65% fan speed.
Is it possible for you to edit my BIOS?

EDIT:btw i am running 2 Gigabyte W3x OC. They are running pretty hot.At 1.21V, i reach the thermal limit of 91C within 5 minites at core 1480 MHz. I want to limit the voltage so I can get better temps. Is there another way around to lower temps and keep the machine relatively silent, without using an agressive fan curve?

Thanks in advance!!!!

Actually Mr Dark i manage to tweak it on my own!! I undwrstand how it works finally!!

Thank you anyway!!!


----------



## Lucifer1945

Attention MrDark. I appreciate your work. But for the good of the community im bringing this to your attention. If you recall some time ago, I had a bios made. The issue was it wasnt truly stable beyond 1261mhz despite the fact it would be the case if it were a desktop part. You obviously are not familiar, or as, with mobile chipsets, so I recently ran into someone who was intimately so, and it appears his ability to calibrate power settings for this application are such to succeed in my goals. It appears thus, 1330 so far is stable now, and im sharing his website for the rest of the people who ask for notebook overclocking reasons. Cheers and thank you.

http://voltground.com/haven/threads/4/


----------



## PatrickCrowely

I never really thought about this.... Hmm


----------



## manuvnpro0802

Hello Mr.Dark can you help me with my MSI 980TI Gaming 6gb (Tiger Editon), ASIC 69.

Here is my bios:

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


I want something like this:

- Increase the TDP limit
- Increase the voltage
- OC the memory
- Custom fan curve
- Highest OC without any OC software!

Thanks.


----------



## MaddMaxx

I think what Mr.Dark won't appear here any more and hardly something will help us.


----------



## blueyetech76

Mr-Dark,

I've run into an issue on my Asus G501JW-DS71. I can not save my bios from gpu-z, the system says its not compatible on this device. I've tried disabling the nvidia gpu in the device manager but when I do gpu-z says bios unknown and I get the same error. I'm attaching snap shots of my findings. Can you help at all? If not, thats ok. I'm only trying to edit the temperature at which the gpu throttles. It's set at 78C and is too low in my opinion. Setting it at 85C would give me a little more head room before my fps starts falling rapidly in my current games.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Skyler2

ok.. Hi.. im sorry but i have a lenovo y700 and i was wondering if somone can help me oc. the gtx 960m past the +135 limit.. for now i can overclock it with msi after burner +135 and temps. are between 60 to 65 and i was wondering if i can just oc. a lil bit more


----------



## Lynkdev

Mr. Dark,

Were you able to look at our submissions for miss by chance?

Happy thanksgiving

~Sent from the cloud~


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys, I'm here and will fix all of this today as this my Holiday









Life load


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *181jenkins*
> 
> Hi there, Mr-Dark, i have a Quesion... i have 2 GTX 980's from zotac, I can get a stable oc of 1.5 on the core and 8000 on the mem, the overclock in msi is as follows:
> 
> Core Voltage (mV)
> +38
> 
> Power Limit (%)
> 125
> 
> Core Clock (%)
> 174
> 
> Memory Clock (mhz)
> 500.
> 
> when running benchmarks im getting
> Rel,Vop, SLI
> 
> and it changes from that to
> PWR
> 
> im using a custom water loop and temps are around 50c, underload.
> 
> Would it be possible to hit around the 1.6 on the core with a custom bios on both cards?, i can hit 1550 with artifacts.
> 
> im topping the TDP, and the VDDC is Currently 1.2620
> 
> Kind Regards.


Hey there

I'm not sure about 1.6ghz but its worth a shot.. drop the stock bios so i can help you better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> flash.zip 151k .zip file
> Senior Dark, I've messed with BIOS for 5h and I am not satisfied with it (Windows is kinda messed up and I get a lot of PerfCap). Can you help please? I need a 1350 MHz clock with around 1.183 V. My fan curve is around 84c at 65% fan speed.
> Is it possible for you to edit my BIOS?
> 
> EDIT:btw i am running 2 Gigabyte W3x OC. They are running pretty hot.At 1.21V, i reach the thermal limit of 91C within 5 minites at core 1480 MHz. I want to limit the voltage so I can get better temps. Is there another way around to lower temps and keep the machine relatively silent, without using an agressive fan curve?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!
> 
> Actually Mr Dark i manage to tweak it on my own!! I undwrstand how it works finally!!
> 
> Thank you anyway!!!


Was working on it and i read that you did it.. if you still need anyhelp just let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> Attention MrDark. I appreciate your work. But for the good of the community im bringing this to your attention. If you recall some time ago, I had a bios made. The issue was it wasnt truly stable beyond 1261mhz despite the fact it would be the case if it were a desktop part. You obviously are not familiar, or as, with mobile chipsets, so I recently ran into someone who was intimately so, and it appears his ability to calibrate power settings for this application are such to succeed in my goals. It appears thus, 1330 so far is stable now, and im sharing his website for the rest of the people who ask for notebook overclocking reasons. Cheers and thank you.
> 
> http://voltground.com/haven/threads/4/


Thanks for the link, Mobile gpu's is very very restrict not as Desktop one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuvnpro0802*
> 
> Hello Mr.Dark can you help me with my MSI 980TI Gaming 6gb (Tiger Editon), ASIC 69.
> 
> Here is my bios:
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I want something like this:
> 
> - Increase the TDP limit
> - Increase the voltage
> - OC the memory
> - Custom fan curve
> - Highest OC without any OC software!
> 
> Thanks.


Hello there

here yo go

GM200---manuvnpro0802---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP & custom fan curve








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueyetech76*
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> I've run into an issue on my Asus G501JW-DS71. I can not save my bios from gpu-z, the system says its not compatible on this device. I've tried disabling the nvidia gpu in the device manager but when I do gpu-z says bios unknown and I get the same error. I'm attaching snap shots of my findings. Can you help at all? If not, thats ok. I'm only trying to edit the temperature at which the gpu throttles. It's set at 78C and is too low in my opinion. Setting it at 85C would give me a little more head room before my fps starts falling rapidly in my current games.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Hello

Try Nvflash to extract the bios ?

Btw Some laptop's refuse to let you extract the bios at all..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyler2*
> 
> ok.. Hi.. im sorry but i have a lenovo y700 and i was wondering if somone can help me oc. the gtx 960m past the +135 limit.. for now i can overclock it with msi after burner +135 and temps. are between 60 to 65 and i was wondering if i can just oc. a lil bit more


Hello

I need screen shot from Gpu-Z - Sensor tab while the card under load, also drop the stock bios here so i can help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatis777*
> 
> Hello, Mr. Dark! Could you make a 24/7 BIOS for my (zotac gtx 980 AMP! Omega Edition) with some tweaks? 73% ASIC, Samsung memory chips. I need:
> 1) ~4000 Mhz memory(i think samsung memory with additional radiator must keep it)
> 2)MAX stable core frequency(~1600 Mhz must work, i think)
> 3)Boost OFF
> 4)Disable voltage limit & higher TDP limit
> 5)Some fan tweaks(MAX on +75-80°C and lowest before 45-50°C)
> I have a little bit modified cooling system and one of best thermal paste for OC. So... Temps is not a problem for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock-GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hello there

give this a try

ZotacGTX980OE--Fatis777----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core 1557mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve..

flashing 1600mhz isn't good idea as if the card not stable on that you will get black screen.. also your card is voltage locked at 1.212v..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sormany1*
> 
> hey! Mr. dark Winter in Canada is cold and is almost here i was wondering if you could help me warm up my room with my msi gtx 970 gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fairly new to overclocking but i figured its time to make my 970 sweat before i go for the 1070 . what i have done so far is i welded a wire on each resistor on the board so i should have no hard limit from what i understand then again i am only a stupid farmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may be wrong. if so please state what im doing wrong lol
> 
> so what i would like my card to do is run hot like around 90 degrees Celsius on load with the fan permanently around 80% to 90% i don't mind the noise. hoping it wont crash too often
> 
> if you are willing to do this custom bios and need some more info please ask.
> 
> thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204stock.zip 136k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM204---sormany1---Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP & boost off & custom fan curve

when the card pass 80c your OC may crash as that the Max temp for stable performance..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swissola*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> Great effort with the custom tweaks. I was wondering if you could help me out? I have a Zotac 980 Ti Amp! (non Extreme) edition and am looking for a bios mod.
> 
> I'd be happy with a moderate overclock, I have my rig in my living room and, since I am air cooled, I'm looking to avoid it sounding like a hovercraft in the corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On skimming through the thread it seems that this card is voltage locked?
> 
> My main area of concern is I'm getting some occasional interference on my HDMI under heavy load. This seems to manifest itself as minor red lines on the screen for a second. Like it may be being caused by a voltage spike or something. This is when it's normally running at 3840 x 2160.
> 
> Any help you could give would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980ti_original_bios.zip 152k .zip file


Hello there

Give this a try

980ti_original_bios----Swissola---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Zotac heatsink is good, don't worry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willegard*
> 
> Request!
> 
> GTX 970 (Kraken G10 & Corsair H55)
> Aiming for; 1550/3900.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Here yo go

GM204---willegard--Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core 1557mhz & 3.9ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP & boost off

Make sure the Airflow on the VRM decent enough








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaddMaxx*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could you make a custom BIOS for my Gigabyte N950XTREME-2GD?
> BIOS is attached.
> 
> Please create two different versions for comparison:
> 
> 1. 3800 memory & disable voltage limit & higher TDP limit & max boost (good stable, received by me - 1595.0)
> and
> 2. 3800 memory & disable voltage limit & higher TDP limit & boost OFF (good stable, received by me - 1595.0)
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> GV-N950XTREME-2GD.160809.zip 147k .zip file


Hello there

Are you sure your card is gaming stable at 1595mhz ?

let me know so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasa5033*
> 
> I fixed up my ASUS GTX 980 Ti Poseidon as best i could. I upped all of the 63-74 voltages by about 30mV on the low end and set all of the high voltages to 1,275V. Then processed to smooth out the rest of the 62 voltages to have a nice curve. It cured my coil whine at idle which is a huge bonus. The TDP was set at 425W, and the power limit is at 300W default and 425W max, so i can fine tune it if need be. I left the boost states and the core clock at default, and only bumped the memory to 3600Mhz
> 
> The operation was a success, the BIOS works. It has not fixed up my OC margins however and they are stuck at 1500/1850 stable, may be i have 10Mhz left until the max clock. I did notice that the power draw of the PC at full OC load went down by 20-30W for some reason.
> 
> All in all i call the new tweaked BIOS a win for me


Nice! what is the Max reported voltage while the card under load ? 1.212v or 1.23v ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> @mr-dark
> 
> request for an updated mod to my bios please. I would like to make sure this bios is modded to the max that you can achieve when you have time.
> 
> 2x titan x (1st gen)
> 
> GM200.zip 300k .zip file


Hello

That already at the Max! I can see 1481mhz with boost off & 1.28v & good TDP & Nothing to change at all









Working on the Rest now!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahooeu*
> 
> Hello Mr. Dark can check my work on the BIOS can edit something, I'm interested in your opinion
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX970.zip 147k .zip file


Good bios bro! 1531mhz/4000/1.275v/310W









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been overclocking my card slowly (mainly focusing on the core clock, just left the memory clock at +200Mhz (3700MHz) right now. - Also I read somewhere that you should not push Memory clock too high (300-400+) as the memory doesn't have appropriate cooling on the cards, is this true or false info?
> 
> It looks like I can get the core clock to 1500MHz as it seems very stable in BF1 and more recent games but when I go to games such as GTA V, it's stable but if I alt tab out and tab back in it will sometimes crash the game. Also L4D2 it seems to cause the drivers to crash, so I guess it's not very stable after all.
> 
> I was wondering if increasing the TDP Limit (current: 110%), as well as the voltage limit (current max: 1.25v) would help with this, or if just increasing the TDP limit alone would be enough?
> Also would it be worth it for the performance, or would I just be better off lowering MHz by 20-30 and leaving it like that, as my ASIC Quality (61%) is not the best I suppose to get a great overclock.
> 
> 
> https://gyazo.com/4bd6056e5ef9cb9bd9458056ce07283d.png
> 
> ASIC Quality: 61%
> 
> @Mr-Dark I've attached my vBIOS, it would be great if you could make these changes, increasing the TDP limit and voltage limit to reasonable values.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hey there

Give this a try\

GM204--bhstr99--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Btw, the TDP is effective from the bios now. so no need to adjust at all.. just leave that at 100%









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daturachan*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Could you please create a custom bios for my card? It is a Gigabyte GTX 980 4GB WindForce, non OC, non G1 (GM204, rev A1, dev_ID 10DE 13C0 - 1458 3699)
> 
> ASIC Quality is 68.2%
> 
> Here is the original bios:
> 
> GM204_stock.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your work!


Hello there

What is the MAx stable OC on the stock bios ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hey @Mr-Dark, i have a GTX 970, looks locked up at 1.21v but by MBT i'm giving 1.28v... do you think that raising it at 1.30v I'll see any difference in terms of overclock capability? now I'm stable at 1481MHz / 1.28v and increasing the frequency I can not pass some stress test... increasing the voltage at 1.30 ~ 1.31? what do you think?
> 
> 14813805.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks man


Hey there

I think your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, that's why there is no response when you increase the voltage over 1.212v from the bios









If i miss anyone just let me know


----------



## Swissola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swissola*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> Great effort with the custom tweaks. I was wondering if you could help me out? I have a Zotac 980 Ti Amp! (non Extreme) edition and am looking for a bios mod.
> 
> I'd be happy with a moderate overclock, I have my rig in my living room and, since I am air cooled, I'm looking to avoid it sounding like a hovercraft in the corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On skimming through the thread it seems that this card is voltage locked?
> 
> My main area of concern is I'm getting some occasional interference on my HDMI under heavy load. This seems to manifest itself as minor red lines on the screen for a second. Like it may be being caused by a voltage spike or something. This is when it's normally running at 3840 x 2160.
> 
> Any help you could give would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980ti_original_bios.zip 152k .zip file


Hi Mr Dark

Thanks for the BIOS update, I'll try it later.

I've been tweaking my stock values over the last few days with the Firestorm application and have found the following values to be pretty solid:

GPU Core 1210Mhz (up to 1380ish Mhz boosted)

Mem Clock 1900Mhz (3800Mhz effective)

GPU Max Voltage set to 1224mV (max not reached on monitoring)

Board Power Limit to 110%

Temp Target to 90 degrees C (mid 80's observed)

Would these values give you any insight to fine tune the BIOS you provided and possibly get a little more out of it?!









Thanks again for your time


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swissola*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark
> 
> Thanks for the BIOS update, I'll try it later.
> 
> I've been tweaking my stock values over the last few days with the Firestorm application and have found the following values to be pretty solid:
> 
> GPU Core 1210Mhz (up to 1380ish Mhz boosted)
> 
> Mem Clock 1900Mhz (3800Mhz effective)
> 
> GPU Max Voltage set to 1224mV (max not reached on monitoring)
> 
> Board Power Limit to 110%
> 
> Temp Target to 90 degrees C (mid 80's observed)
> 
> Would these values give you any insight to fine tune the BIOS you provided and possibly get a little more out of it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your time


Hi there

Is 1380mhz is the max stable on 1.22v or you didn't try farther ?

how your ASIC quality ?


----------



## Swissola

Been running Heaven benchmark on and off

Set clock to 1210MHz, boost seems to have been up to a max of 1450MHz at a max load of 1.2050V (max values in Firestorm)

ASIC quality is 79.3%.

1210MHz core clock and 1900MHz memory seems to be the most stable at the 1.22V upper limit. I did have it running at 1225MHz fine in some games but it crashed out in Fallout 4


----------



## FUZZFrrek

final.zip 145k .zip file
Hi Mr Dark,
Actually i manage to stabilize it at 1329mhz at 1.143v on both my cards. I havent tweaked the minimum Voltage each CLK stage requires. I get no PerfCap whatsoever on full load. With a custom curve, my top card never reach 87c (TDP around 75% on 4k resolution) and bottom card 83c on a custom fan curve around 68% (fan speed between 67c-80c).

I am pretty satisfied with my setup, let me know if there is some tweaks i can do with it. Here is the Bios in question.


----------



## bhstr99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Give this a try\
> 
> GM204--bhstr99--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Btw, the TDP is effective from the bios now. so no need to adjust at all.. just leave that at 100%


Hi, thank you!

What are the main benefits of disabling boost? Does this mean my GPU will always use max power/core/mem speed when under load, no matter what game is being played to prevent crashing when it downclocks? But it should down clock when idle correct? - Correct me if I'm wrong please









Also I have a 650W PSU, and I believe this new BIOS will let the GPU use up to 325w? compared to previous 250w.
Will I have any power issues do you think?- And I am assuming I should never increase the TDP slider now past 100% as this would be unsafe?

I will set the TDP on MSI Afterburner to 100% and Reduce the Core Voltage back to 0 (default) before flashing.

Specs:
i5 3570k @ 4.3GHz 1.25v
16GB RAM @ 1.65V
Corsair TX 650W PSU
4 HDDs, 2 SSDs
Around 6 fans in the case.
and gaming peripherals (Razer Deathadder, Razer Deathstalker Ultimate (inc lcd screen), Creative Soundblaster USB soundcard).

EDIT: Also could I reduce the clockspeed slightly to around 1480 by underclocking the coreclock speed in MSI Afterburner? or would this cause any issues.

Thanks again for your time and apologies for so many questions


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swissola*
> 
> Been running Heaven benchmark on and off
> 
> Set clock to 1210MHz, boost seems to have been up to a max of 1450MHz at a max load of 1.2050V (max values in Firestorm)
> 
> ASIC quality is 79.3%.
> 
> 1210MHz core clock and 1900MHz memory seems to be the most stable at the 1.22V upper limit. I did have it running at 1225MHz fine in some games but it crashed out in Fallout 4


Okay, 50% chance my bios will work as the voltage is 1.255v vs 1.2050v in your









let me know how yo go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> final.zip 145k .zip file
> Hi Mr Dark,
> Actually i manage to stabilize it at 1329mhz at 1.143v on both my cards. I havent tweaked the minimum Voltage each CLK stage requires. I get no PerfCap whatsoever on full load. With a custom curve, my top card never reach 87c (TDP around 75% on 4k resolution) and bottom card 83c on a custom fan curve around 68% (fan speed between 67c-80c).
> 
> I am pretty satisfied with my setup, let me know if there is some tweaks i can do with it. Here is the Bios in question.


That an very good bios! nothing to change at all to improve it









btw try to keep the temp under 85c to avoid driver crash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Hi, thank you!
> 
> What are the main benefits of disabling boost? Does this mean my GPU will always use max power/core/mem speed when under load, no matter what game is being played to prevent crashing when it downclocks? But it should down clock when idle correct? - Correct me if I'm wrong please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have a 650W PSU, and I believe this new BIOS will let the GPU use up to 325w? compared to previous 250w.
> Will I have any power issues do you think?- And I am assuming I should never increase the TDP slider now past 100% as this would be unsafe?
> 
> I will set the TDP on MSI Afterburner to 100% and Reduce the Core Voltage back to 0 (default) before flashing.
> 
> Specs:
> i5 3570k @ 4.3GHz 1.25v
> 16GB RAM @ 1.65V
> Corsair TX 650W PSU
> 4 HDDs, 2 SSDs
> Around 6 fans in the case.
> and gaming peripherals (Razer Deathadder, Razer Deathstalker Ultimate (inc lcd screen), Creative Soundblaster USB soundcard).
> 
> EDIT: Also could I reduce the clockspeed slightly to around 1480 by underclocking the coreclock speed in MSI Afterburner? or would this cause any issues.
> 
> Thanks again for your time and apologies for so many questions


We disable the boost to avoid the throttle at 67c.. and the card will pull what needed nothing else.. even if we set the limit to 1000w or 300w









GTX 970 hardly pull anything over 250w..

for sure you should rest all oc setting before flashing the new bios and you can in/decrease the core/memory as you like from MSI AB


----------



## bhstr99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> We disable the boost to avoid the throttle at 67c.. and the card will pull what needed nothing else.. even if we set the limit to 1000w or 300w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 970 hardly pull anything over 250w..
> 
> for sure you should rest all oc setting before flashing the new bios and you can in/decrease the core/memory as you like from MSI AB


Thanks for replying very quickly!

That sounds good







I will go ahead and flash the vbios soon.

Some games such as ARMA3 or Heroes of the Storm, sometimes decide to downclock the core clock speed as well as voltage and this usually leads to the GPU driver/game crashing.

Would this vbios most likely solve this issue, or is this more game related (not supporting OC well).

__
EDIT: Haven't flashed the bios yet, thought I'd double check my GPU stability and seems to crash the drivers with 1510 core, I think the latest nvidia drivers made it unstable.

Using Maxwell II Bios Tweaker, if I wanted to lower the core speed of the bios, would it be correct to change these values. to a stable OC value (to 1455.5MHz) and then once flashed use MSI AB to OC further if it's stable with newer drivers?



Please do let me know if I've missed any values out - Also I am not sure how to edit the 1) values for 3D Base clock and Boost Clock as the boxes are grayed out.

Thank you!


----------



## Paladin Goo

I've got 2 980s, both reference EVGA 980s. Both are the same, but the bios version on them is different. Would you need one or both? All I want is boost disabled to stop the throttle.


----------



## manuvnpro0802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GM200---manuvnpro0802---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP & custom fan curve


Thanks, but when i play The Witcher 3 for 10 minutes temp reach 90* and crash. I think because of high vol, can you create another one with low vol. Sry fo bother you again


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Thanks for replying very quickly!
> 
> That sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go ahead and flash the vbios soon.
> 
> Some games such as ARMA3 or Heroes of the Storm, sometimes decide to downclock the core clock speed as well as voltage and this usually leads to the GPU driver/game crashing.
> 
> Would this vbios most likely solve this issue, or is this more game related (not supporting OC well).
> 
> __
> EDIT: Haven't flashed the bios yet, thought I'd double check my GPU stability and seems to crash the drivers with 1510 core, I think the latest nvidia drivers made it unstable.
> 
> Using Maxwell II Bios Tweaker, if I wanted to lower the core speed of the bios, would it be correct to change these values. to a stable OC value (to 1455.5MHz) and then once flashed use MSI AB to OC further if it's stable with newer drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> Please do let me know if I've missed any values out - Also I am not sure how to edit the 1) values for 3D Base clock and Boost Clock as the boxes are grayed out.
> 
> Thank you!


The custom bios should fix the downclock problem with some games..

and yes those the values to change the core clock









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladin Goo*
> 
> I've got 2 980s, both reference EVGA 980s. Both are the same, but the bios version on them is different. Would you need one or both? All I want is boost disabled to stop the throttle.


Hello

I need both for sure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuvnpro0802*
> 
> Thanks, but when i play The Witcher 3 for 10 minutes temp reach 90* and crash. I think because of high vol, can you create another one with low vol. Sry fo bother you again


Okay, here yo go

GM200--manuvnpro0802---1.218v.zip 152k .zip file


1.218v instead of 1.255v


----------



## theOGtwenty

Hi @Mr-Dark

Another member was kind enough to unlock the voltage on my vBIOS, but I wonder what also needs to be done to raise the power limit? I get restricted by Pwr constantly in gpu-z.

This is for an Asus Strix 980 Ti (non-OC).

Here is my original BIOS:

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


And the unlocked one provided by another member:

GM200Unlocked.zip 147k .zip file


The gpu-z:


Thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theOGtwenty*
> 
> Hi @Mr-Dark
> 
> Another member was kind enough to unlock the voltage on my vBIOS, but I wonder what also needs to be done to raise the power limit? I get restricted by Pwr constantly in gpu-z.
> 
> This is for an Asus Strix 980 Ti (non-OC).
> 
> Here is my original BIOS:
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> And the unlocked one provided by another member:
> 
> GM200Unlocked.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> The gpu-z:
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hello there

As I can see your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, so nothing to unlock over that









here is a bios with 400W limit at 100% slider









GM200---theOGtwenty----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## bhstr99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The custom bios should fix the downclock problem with some games..
> 
> and yes those the values to change the core clock


Sweet thanks!

Just one small issue

The 3D Base clock and Boost Clock are grayed out.


Unless I change them to Entry #0, Entry #1 and Entry #2 as shown below.


Is this set correctly? As I tried reading about the "Entry" presets but was still a little confused by it.

Also I am assuming increasing cards TDP/Voltage will increase VRM temps too? Hopefully this isn't an issue on full load for long periods of time









Thank you!


----------



## theOGtwenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> As I can see your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, so nothing to unlock over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a bios with 400W limit at 100% slider


Great! Thanks a lot, I'll give this a try. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Sweet thanks!
> 
> Just one small issue
> 
> The 3D Base clock and Boost Clock are grayed out.
> 
> 
> Unless I change them to Entry #0, Entry #1 and Entry #2 as shown below.
> 
> 
> Is this set correctly? As I tried reading about the "Entry" presets but was still a little confused by it.
> 
> Also I am assuming increasing cards TDP/Voltage will increase VRM temps too? Hopefully this isn't an issue on full load for long periods of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


That's how we disable the boost for GM204.. just leave all at Entry 0..

your MSI Heatsink is fine don't worry


----------



## goattrash

Hi Mr Dark,

Can you help me please? I'm feeling sad that my EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 is hitting VOP and VREL @ only 85% TDP. Effectively, that's limiting me to a boost of 1440 mhz in Afterburner. I've slid the powers up to 110% with no improvement, plus the volt slider help this either. Pushing past +75 on the core is crashing my games.

If you could look at the BIO's and suggest what may be the problem that would be great. An improved BIO's would be even better. Thank you so much!! 

Also I really, really don't want to overvolt and kill the card, never done this before so a bit scared.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goattrash*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark,
> 
> Can you help me please? I'm feeling sad that my EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 is hitting VOP and VREL @ only 85% TDP. Effectively, that's limiting me to a boost of 1440 mhz in Afterburner. I've slid the powers up to 110% with no improvement, plus the volt slider help this either. Pushing past +75 on the core is crashing my games.
> 
> If you could look at the BIO's and suggest what may be the problem that would be great. An improved BIO's would be even better. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Also I really, really don't want to overvolt and kill the card, never done this before so a bit scared.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hey there

First, your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, so don't worry you won't be able to kill the card at all









give this a try

GM204---goattrash---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1443mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve = 65c = 45% & No Cap anymore!

Rest any OC software you have there and flash that bios and let me know how yo go


----------



## goattrash

Thanks a lot!! Flashed = success.

Should I start OC'ing again, with this bios do you think I can push past 1440mhz in MSI after burner (sorry if I sound stupid)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goattrash*
> 
> Thanks a lot!! Flashed = success.
> 
> Should I start OC'ing again, with this bios do you think I can push past 1440mhz in MSI after burner (sorry if I sound stupid)


Sound good!

Now start pushing the core slowly till you crash


----------



## goattrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good!
> 
> Now start pushing the core slowly till you crash


Crashing again, no artifacts even :-(

In GPU-Z I now notice TDP is higher (105 max) but I crashed at 1495, now I'm slowly winding back -5 each time, I think I will be back at 1440 :-(

Maybe this silicon is bad, anything that can be done?

DS3 is stable @ 1486 MHz, so improvement anyway


----------



## Swissola

Hi Mr Dark

Unfortunately my dark_bios crashes out after 10 minutes in Fallout 4.

Also when I have gone to reflash my old BIOS it will not update correctly









nvflash states that the update has proceeded correctly, but when I check in firestorm my mem clock figure is 7000+ and my voltage seems to be locked whatever I do.

Advice?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Hey man, here's both the bios files for both my cards. Just want to disable boost to stop the throttle, and maybe a custom fan curve to more or less match the curve pictures below if that's cool. Also if possible try to keep the file names so I know which is which. Thanks man.



Bios.zip 272k .zip file


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Ms Dark thank you for the feedback!!!


----------



## bhstr99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That's how we disable the boost for GM204.. just leave all at Entry 0..
> 
> your MSI Heatsink is fine don't worry


Everything worked out great! I was a bit nervous








Thank you very much!! You've actually helped me get my card to work a lot better. I put the core to 1525MHz from 1455MHz because I thought why not lets give it a shot, and works really smooth. So I will carry on OC'ing the card to its limits - Temps are never going past 62 because I have an aggressive fan profile (I don't mind then noise)

I noticed on MSI Afterburner I can only set the TDP from 100 to 101 which is fine as we've already increased the TDP quite a lot. If I set my Temp Limit from 84c to 91c the TDP goes to 101 as they're linked. Should I unlink these and keep TDP to 100 and temp to 91? or is it fine putting TDP to 101 with temp to 91 (limit).

Also the core voltage slider lets me lower it (but doesn't work/apply) as well as increase it, but I suppose I should not really increase the core voltage any more as It's already being pushed quite a bit?

And for the PerfCap reason I only see Util or most of the time nothing at all in that box, never seeing VRel, VOp etc. Which I believe is a good











I also read somewhere that I shouldn't update my GPU Nvidia drivers whilst on a custom bios? Could you confirm please.

Overall thanks again for answering my questions and for editing the BIOS for me!


----------



## Vanx

can i have a MSI GTX 960 4G custom bios please? i would appreciate that, thanks. and also is my current overclock good enough??

+100mV
power target 108%
temp target 94C
GPU clock offset +210 MHz
MEM clock offset +502 MHz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goattrash*
> 
> Crashing again, no artifacts even :-(
> 
> In GPU-Z I now notice TDP is higher (105 max) but I crashed at 1495, now I'm slowly winding back -5 each time, I think I will be back at 1440 :-(
> 
> Maybe this silicon is bad, anything that can be done?
> 
> DS3 is stable @ 1486 MHz, so improvement anyway


Remember your card is voltage locked at 1.212v, so 1480mz is fine for that limit









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swissola*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark
> 
> Unfortunately my dark_bios crashes out after 10 minutes in Fallout 4.
> 
> Also when I have gone to reflash my old BIOS it will not update correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvflash states that the update has proceeded correctly, but when I check in firestorm my mem clock figure is 7000+ and my voltage seems to be locked whatever I do.
> 
> Advice?


Sound like you need a bios with lower core clock.. or flash that bios again and use MSI AB to drop the core clock to stable level..

to flash the stock bios again use this Nvflash

https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladin Goo*
> 
> Hey man, here's both the bios files for both my cards. Just want to disable boost to stop the throttle, and maybe a custom fan curve to more or less match the curve pictures below if that's cool. Also if possible try to keep the file names so I know which is which. Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Bios.zip 272k .zip file


Okay, but i need a little more info..

what about the core clock and voltage ? to disable boost we need to lock the voltage&core clock at specific point.. Let me know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> Ms Dark thank you for the feedback!!!


You're most welcomed bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Everything worked out great! I was a bit nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!! You've actually helped me get my card to work a lot better. I put the core to 1525MHz from 1455MHz because I thought why not lets give it a shot, and works really smooth. So I will carry on OC'ing the card to its limits - Temps are never going past 62 because I have an aggressive fan profile (I don't mind then noise)
> 
> I noticed on MSI Afterburner I can only set the TDP from 100 to 101 which is fine as we've already increased the TDP quite a lot. If I set my Temp Limit from 84c to 91c the TDP goes to 101 as they're linked. Should I unlink these and keep TDP to 100 and temp to 91? or is it fine putting TDP to 101 with temp to 91 (limit).
> 
> Also the core voltage slider lets me lower it (but doesn't work/apply) as well as increase it, but I suppose I should not really increase the core voltage any more as It's already being pushed quite a bit?
> 
> And for the PerfCap reason I only see Util or most of the time nothing at all in that box, never seeing VRel, VOp etc. Which I believe is a good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also read somewhere that I shouldn't update my GPU Nvidia drivers whilst on a custom bios? Could you confirm please.
> 
> Overall thanks again for answering my questions and for editing the BIOS for me!


All normal don't worry, the voltage/power done from the bios so just leave them at stock level..

who say that about driver's ? For sure you can change driver's as you like! No problem at all









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanx*
> 
> can i have a MSI GTX 960 4G custom bios please? i would appreciate that, thanks. and also is my current overclock good enough??
> 
> +100mV
> power target 108%
> temp target 94C
> GPU clock offset +210 MHz
> MEM clock offset +502 MHz


Sure, upload the stock bios and give me the actual number's not the offset values


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, but i need a little more info..
> 
> what about the core clock and voltage ? to disable boost we need to lock the voltage&core clock at specific point.. Let me know


I'll get back to you on that one tomorrow sir.


----------



## bhstr99

Hi people! I've been slowly increasing the OC on my MSI GTX 970 after having flashed Mr-Dark's bios.
I am able to push it all the way to 1580MHz Core Clock before Unigine Heaven Benchmark crashes.

At around 1565-1575MHz core, I noticed flickering happening on different parts of the screen, they were hard to spot (lasted for half a second) and would randomly happen throughout the scenes, so I am assuming this is artifacting (I've never really known what it looks like). I dropped the core down to 1550Mhz and it was less obvious and I would barely see it happen, but I did notice it a few times, split second flickering of part of an image/scene.

I've now pushed it down to 1540MHz and looks stable to me. Does flickering cause and negative impact on FPS/Performance or is it more of a visual thing, would it be okay to deal with a few artifacts or could I slowly be damaging my GPU?

Also I am only using Unigine Heaven to stress test my GPU as 3DMark does not work for me, crashes before it even loads for some reason, and I do not trust programs such as Furmark or any program similar to it. But if you guys have any recommendations for GPU stress testing software that is safe and won't push my GPU as much as programs like Furmark do then please do let me know. (I don't really want to damage my GPU by pushing it way more than what games would







)

Thank you all









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> All normal don't worry, the voltage/power done from the bios so just leave them at stock level..
> 
> who say that about driver's ? For sure you can change driver's as you like! No problem at all


Thank you for everything!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Hi people! I've been slowly increasing the OC on my MSI GTX 970 after having flashed Mr-Dark's bios.
> I am able to push it all the way to 1580MHz Core Clock before Unigine Heaven Benchmark crashes.
> 
> At around 1565-1575MHz core, I noticed flickering happening on different parts of the screen, they were hard to spot (lasted for half a second) and would randomly happen throughout the scenes, so I am assuming this is artifacting (I've never really known what it looks like). I dropped the core down to 1550Mhz and it was less obvious and I would barely see it happen, but I did notice it a few times, split second flickering of part of an image/scene.
> 
> I've now pushed it down to 1540MHz and looks stable to me. Does flickering cause and negative impact on FPS/Performance or is it more of a visual thing, would it be okay to deal with a few artifacts or could I slowly be damaging my GPU?
> 
> Also I am only using Unigine Heaven to stress test my GPU as 3DMark does not work for me, crashes before it even loads for some reason, and I do not trust programs such as Furmark or any program similar to it. But if you guys have any recommendations for GPU stress testing software that is safe and won't push my GPU as much as programs like Furmark do then please do let me know. (I don't really want to damage my GPU by pushing it way more than what games would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for everything!


Hello

The small artifact mean the card barely stable.. that OC will crash on some games... Its the best to play some heavy games to make sure its stable.. btw best game as stability test is BF1 & GTA V & Far Cry 4 & Witcher 3...

also you won't damage the card from artifacting... its just mean the core can't run at that speed..


----------



## hkkane

hi,I using Galax GTX 970 4GB
can I use custom bios?

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## bhstr99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The small artifact mean the card barely stable.. that OC will crash on some games... Its the best to play some heavy games to make sure its stable.. btw best game as stability test is BF1 & GTA V & Far Cry 4 & Witcher 3...
> 
> also you won't damage the card from artifacting... its just mean the core can't run at that speed..


Oh that's good then. I'll test on BF1/GTAV since I've got them two games.

Time to slowly overclock my memory


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hkkane*
> 
> hi,I using Galax GTX 970 4GB
> can I use custom bios?
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hey there

What is the Max stable clock on the stock bios ? ASIC quality ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Oh that's good then. I'll test on BF1/GTAV since I've got them two games.
> 
> Time to slowly overclock my memory


OC adventure


----------



## bhstr99

I feel like I'm posting a lot, apologies if it looks like spam.

Does anybody recommend putting Ramsinks on the back side of my MSI GTX 970 for the Samsung memory to help cool it when running at around 4000MHz (mem) due to the increased voltage and overclocks - Something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PcCooler-RHS-03-Copper-DDR-DDR2-DDR3-Memory-Cooler-Ram-Heatsink-Pack-of-8-/252611813428?hash=item3ad0d66034

or is it just not worth the effort for minimal gain/cooling?


----------



## hkkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> What is the Max stable clock on the stock bios ? ASIC quality ?
> OC adventure


thank for reply

a.gif 26k .gif file


b.gif 18k .gif file


c.jpg 49k .jpg file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Star Wars Battlefront 2015 is a another good game for testing OC stability.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Alright - so reposting this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladin Goo*
> 
> Hey man, here's both the bios files for both my cards. Just want to disable boost to stop the throttle, and maybe a custom fan curve to more or less match the curve pictures below if that's cool. Also if possible try to keep the file names so I know which is which. Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Bios.zip 272k .zip file


And after much benchmarking and OC fun time:
Core Clock: 1427 (+200 in afterburner)
Memory Clock: I'm a little confused about this - Afterburner reports it as 3814Mhz which doesn't seem right, lol, but GPUz reports it as 1907Mhz. It's at +310 in afterburner. Literally any more than that was unstable.

Also - if you need it, power target in Afterburner is 125%.


----------



## DeathAngel74

DDR=Dual Data Rate, so 3814 is really 7628MHz(1907*4).


----------



## bhstr99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> OC adventure


I seem to be good on 1540MHz core and 4001MHz Mem.









I was trying to lower the voltage in MSI Afterburner, but It only lets me go up, and not down below 0 (negative).

EDIT: Would it be better if I flashed I flashed a modified bios with 1.25v (original max with +84 voltage mV in Afterburner) but then use the core mV sliders to increase it that way slowly to 1.275.

I was hoping to slowly lower the voltage from 1.275 until it becomes unstable.

If you would be so kind to modify the bios again so It's at 1.25v and I can add voltage up to 1.275 with MSI After Burner, that would be awesome.
I've attached the bios you modified with my change (lowered clock speed from 1506 to 1455)

GM204Modified-bhstr99.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Hellsingexe

Hello there

Using an XMG P506 // I7-6700HQ (Clevo)

GTX 970m 3GB Version
84.04.85.00.34

GM204.zip 66k .zip file


Unlock possible?


----------



## Kasa5033

@Mr-Dark

Yeah now it goes up to 1,224V when i add +30mV in MSI AB. It can go up to 1,275V if i want it to as the slider now gives me the exact voltage offset that i set i to. I just had no time lately to test the darn bios if i can squeeze out more performance out of the card


----------



## Swissola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swissola*
> 
> Hey Mr Dark,
> 
> Great effort with the custom tweaks. I was wondering if you could help me out? I have a Zotac 980 Ti Amp! (non Extreme) edition and am looking for a bios mod.
> 
> I'd be happy with a moderate overclock, I have my rig in my living room and, since I am air cooled, I'm looking to avoid it sounding like a hovercraft in the corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On skimming through the thread it seems that this card is voltage locked?
> 
> My main area of concern is I'm getting some occasional interference on my HDMI under heavy load. This seems to manifest itself as minor red lines on the screen for a second. Like it may be being caused by a voltage spike or something. This is when it's normally running at 3840 x 2160.
> 
> Any help you could give would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980ti_original_bios.zip 152k .zip file


Hey Mr-Dark, So... here's my story! I originally flashed my Dark_BIOS and had a few issues. Reflashed my original bios (above) and things seemed to start working again. However, my voltage still seemed to be increased up to something like 1.28 Vmax (although I had it at 1.26 max) I've been playing for the past 3 or 4 days quite happily with my Core at about 1230MHz and my Memory at about 3800MHz. The boost functionality seemed to be getting up to about 1450MHz and running at about 85 - 90 degrees.

Played for half an hour today and had a large crash. Not booing at first then, unfortunately, saw corruption even after booting into safe mode. Seems like my card is fried









Is there a way you could help me reset my stock setting, along with my original voltage, so I can try to RMA it...?

Even though I wasn't stressing it too much it seems, on looking, that the thermal paste application on the card can be pretty crappy leading to issues?!


----------



## Paladin Goo

You haven't gotten to mine yet - but regardless, thank you in advance. You're a peach Mr-Dark.


----------



## WebGremlin

I'm very impressed by your support and kindness Mr-Dark. If there's some way to donate to you I'd happily buy you a drink









I have a EVGA GTX960 SSC 2GB running nearly stable via OC software at 1506.5MHz core and 4001MHz memory. Precision showed that during games I sometimes reach my power limit and that it would throttle. It won't go past 1250v in software, so using this post as guide and checking other modded biosses from this thread to compare settings, I flashed my own bios. The 3DMark Firestrike stresstest passes at 99.7% stability. But I'd like to ask if you or someone else could check my bios just to be sure I haven't done anything weird. I'm a bit uncertain on the Power Table settings, this was all a bit confusing to me. To be sure I've also included the original bios as well.

EVGAGTX960SSC_BIOS.zip 273k .zip file


Secondly, here's a screenshot of GPU-Z's Sensors tab during the Firemark test. Would you recon I could squeeze some more out of it now that I've gone past 1250v? And how would I go about testing that? It's much easier to tweak using software than to flash the bios every time. But the software won't let me go past 1250v.



Cheers


----------



## Vanx

Ok, so it's MSI GTX 960 4G
the clocks are below on the image



Here's the ROM
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B4aQ6mLrVMusX3FYWHVxTjRLOE0?usp=sharing

Thank you


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hkkane*
> 
> thank for reply
> 
> a.gif 26k .gif file
> 
> 
> b.gif 18k .gif file
> 
> 
> c.jpg 49k .jpg file


Here yo go

GM204----hkkane----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above then you can push it farther from any OC software









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladin Goo*
> 
> Alright - so reposting this...
> And after much benchmarking and OC fun time:
> Core Clock: 1427 (+200 in afterburner)
> Memory Clock: I'm a little confused about this - Afterburner reports it as 3814Mhz which doesn't seem right, lol, but GPUz reports it as 1907Mhz. It's at +310 in afterburner. Literally any more than that was unstable.
> 
> Also - if you need it, power target in Afterburner is 125%.


Okay, last thing what about the voltage ? Give me a value so i can help you correctly









let me know

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> DDR=Dual Data Rate, so 3814 is really 7628MHz(1907*4).


This ^^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> I seem to be good on 1540MHz core and 4001MHz Mem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to lower the voltage in MSI Afterburner, but It only lets me go up, and not down below 0 (negative).
> 
> EDIT: Would it be better if I flashed I flashed a modified bios with 1.25v (original max with +84 voltage mV in Afterburner) but then use the core mV sliders to increase it that way slowly to 1.275.
> 
> I was hoping to slowly lower the voltage from 1.275 until it becomes unstable.
> 
> If you would be so kind to modify the bios again so It's at 1.25v and I can add voltage up to 1.275 with MSI After Burner, that would be awesome.
> I've attached the bios you modified with my change (lowered clock speed from 1506 to 1455)
> 
> GM204Modified-bhstr99.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

The voltage slider isn't adjustable after the boost off mod... So the only way to lower the voltage by adjusting the bios to the new value..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellsingexe*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Using an XMG P506 // I7-6700HQ (Clevo)
> 
> GTX 970m 3GB Version
> 84.04.85.00.34
> 
> GM204.zip 66k .zip file
> 
> 
> Unlock possible?


Hello

As i can seen, Mobile version not the normal one.. maybe we can push the voltage a little more..

what is the current core/voltage ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasa5033*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> Yeah now it goes up to 1,224V when i add +30mV in MSI AB. It can go up to 1,275V if i want it to as the slider now gives me the exact voltage offset that i set i to. I just had no time lately to test the darn bios if i can squeeze out more performance out of the card


Nice! Glad to hear that bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swissola*
> 
> Hey Mr-Dark, So... here's my story! I originally flashed my Dark_BIOS and had a few issues. Reflashed my original bios (above) and things seemed to start working again. However, my voltage still seemed to be increased up to something like 1.28 Vmax (although I had it at 1.26 max) I've been playing for the past 3 or 4 days quite happily with my Core at about 1230MHz and my Memory at about 3800MHz. The boost functionality seemed to be getting up to about 1450MHz and running at about 85 - 90 degrees.
> 
> Played for half an hour today and had a large crash. Not booing at first then, unfortunately, saw corruption even after booting into safe mode. Seems like my card is fried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way you could help me reset my stock setting, along with my original voltage, so I can try to RMA it...?
> 
> Even though I wasn't stressing it too much it seems, on looking, that the thermal paste application on the card can be pretty crappy leading to issues?!


Hmm, Sound like your card isn't good for OC.. that's happen all time..

also 85c to 90c is the reason why the card crash as that above the safe limit for any OC card which 80c...

flash the stock bios and RMA the card or you can remove the heatsink and change the thermal paste to keep the temp down









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladin Goo*
> 
> You haven't gotten to mine yet - but regardless, thank you in advance. You're a peach Mr-Dark.


Hello

I'm waiting you to report about the voltage so i can help you with the bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebGremlin*
> 
> I'm very impressed by your support and kindness Mr-Dark. If there's some way to donate to you I'd happily buy you a drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX960 SSC 2GB running nearly stable via OC software at 1506.5MHz core and 4001MHz memory. Precision showed that during games I sometimes reach my power limit and that it would throttle. It won't go past 1250v in software, so using this post as guide and checking other modded biosses from this thread to compare settings, I flashed my own bios. The 3DMark Firestrike stresstest passes at 99.7% stability. But I'd like to ask if you or someone else could check my bios just to be sure I haven't done anything weird. I'm a bit uncertain on the Power Table settings, this was all a bit confusing to me. To be sure I've also included the original bios as well.
> 
> EVGAGTX960SSC_BIOS.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Secondly, here's a screenshot of GPU-Z's Sensors tab during the Firemark test. Would you recon I could squeeze some more out of it now that I've gone past 1250v? And how would I go about testing that? It's much easier to tweak using software than to flash the bios every time. But the software won't let me go past 1250v.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hello there

thanks for the kind word bro.

As i can see your bios is perfect expect the 8Pin power limit.. you set that to 250W while that should be 180W .. here is the bios with correct value for the 8Pin cable..

EVGAGTX960SSC_OC_GM206--------WebGremlin.zip 136k .zip file


WebGremlin.zip (136k. zip file)

The only way to know if the card can boost to higher clock by adding voltage is flashing a bios with higher voltage and give it a try... no one can tell you that only you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanx*
> 
> Ok, so it's MSI GTX 960 4G
> the clocks are below on the image
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the ROM
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B4aQ6mLrVMusX3FYWHVxTjRLOE0?usp=sharing
> 
> Thank you


Here yo go

GPUROM----Vanx----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core 1531mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off


----------



## Vanx

Ok , the gpu is MSI GTX 960 4G, GPU Clock at 1536 MHz and the memory Clock at 4001 MHz

I've tried the custom bios you gave me, after flashing and reboot the computer, aftet login to windows sometimes it started to BSODs especially opening gpu accelerated apps like chrome, etc. so what's the solution ?? here's my original bios https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B4aQ6mLrVMusX3FYWHVxTjRLOE0?usp=sharing

i've already flash the original bios and it's doing just fine right now.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, last thing what about the voltage ? Give me a value so i can help you correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know


I didn't change it from default. It wasn't needed to get my overclock - so default should be fine. With my CPU changing the voltage for me is no big deal, but for my video cards I just try to get my max OC out of it without having to mess with voltage. I guess just set it to the max safe voltage - 1.25v. Just to make sure everything is going to work. Thanks bro - and I apologize for missing bits of info. This is all new to me haha.


----------



## fkoczan

Please mod my ASUS 970 GTX STRIX BIOS. I know it has locked voltage and I dont expect any miracle









GM204.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## WebGremlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> thanks for the kind word bro.
> 
> As i can see your bios is perfect expect the 8Pin power limit.. you set that to 250W while that should be 180W .. here is the bios with correct value for the 8Pin cable..
> 
> EVGAGTX960SSC_OC_GM206--------WebGremlin.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> WebGremlin.zip (136k. zip file)


Then I'm glad you took a look! Flashed it & its working like a charm, cheers!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanx*
> 
> Ok , the gpu is MSI GTX 960 4G, GPU Clock at 1536 MHz and the memory Clock at 4001 MHz
> 
> I've tried the custom bios you gave me, after flashing and reboot the computer, aftet login to windows sometimes it started to BSODs especially opening gpu accelerated apps like chrome, etc. so what's the solution ?? here's my original bios https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B4aQ6mLrVMusX3FYWHVxTjRLOE0?usp=sharing
> 
> i've already flash the original bios and it's doing just fine right now.


Are you sure OC setting rest before flashing the new bios ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladin Goo*
> 
> I didn't change it from default. It wasn't needed to get my overclock - so default should be fine. With my CPU changing the voltage for me is no big deal, but for my video cards I just try to get my max OC out of it without having to mess with voltage. I guess just set it to the max safe voltage - 1.25v. Just to make sure everything is going to work. Thanks bro - and I apologize for missing bits of info. This is all new to me haha.


Here yo go

GM204---PaladinGoo---Dark.zip 274k .zip file


Core clock 1430mhz & 3800mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & your custom fan curve..

Flash and let me know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fkoczan*
> 
> Please mod my ASUS 970 GTX STRIX BIOS. I know it has locked voltage and I dont expect any miracle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 146k .zip file


Sure, here yo go

GM204---fkoczan--Dark.zip 148k .zip file


Core 1405mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off

use that as base line.. use any OC software to push the core farther..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebGremlin*
> 
> Then I'm glad you took a look! Flashed it & its working like a charm, cheers!


Glad to hear that, Enjoy


----------



## D13mass

Hello my friend *Mr-Dark*









Do you have any bios for my MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming ? Now I have full water block, I have now stable 1460/8200 with 1.19V


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Hello my friend *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any bios for my MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming ? Now I have full water block, I have now stable 1460/8200 with 1.19V


Hello Bro

Just drop the stock bios here and let me know what you need so i can help


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello Bro
> 
> Just drop the stock bios here and let me know what you need so i can help


Ok, that`s my stock bios

base.zip 152k .zip file
 I will try to max OC







if now I have stable 1460/8200, maybe 1500+ for core (if it`s possible).
And as usual thank you for your time.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Ok, that`s my stock bios
> 
> base.zip 152k .zip file
> I will try to max OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if now I have stable 1460/8200, maybe 1500+ for core (if it`s possible).
> And as usual thank you for your time.


Here yo go

base---D13mass--dARK.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & 8200mhz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

Rest any OC setting you have there, then flash the new bios and let me know


----------



## Tekmo88

Hi Guys! Could someone help me out with a bios mod? I have a G1 980Ti It throttles at 62c, I would like for it to be removed. It's Really a pain to get a good over clock with that throttle, Thanks in Advance.









GM200.zip.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Vanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Are you sure OC setting rest before flashing the new bios ?


ok, it runs perfectly now without any issues what so ever after i reset my oc first, haha my bad, so , can it get any higher than this tho?


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> base---D13mass--dARK.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 8200mhz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off..
> 
> Rest any OC setting you have there, then flash the new bios and let me know


Sure my bro!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> Hi Guys! Could someone help me out with a bios mod? I have a G1 980Ti It throttles at 62c, I would like for it to be removed. It's Really a pain to get a good over clock with that throttle, Thanks in Advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200.zip.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

I can help you but i need a little more info about the core/memory/voltage ? so i can disable the boost to avoid the throttle








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanx*
> 
> ok, it runs perfectly now without any issues what so ever after i reset my oc first, haha my bad, so , can it get any higher than this tho?


Hahah, Now you can use any OC software to push the core/memory farther


----------



## D13mass

GTA5 in 4K after 2 hours gaming

Need check in WIthcer 3 (this game - my etalon for stability)


----------



## winactive

Hi

I wonder if you are able to overcome an issue in a specific game?

I get stuttering and would like to get past it. I like to play at 60fps with V-SYNC but it seems the GPU does not have to work too hard so it clocks down and I lose frames. Simply running on maximum performance is not really a solution (nor does it really work). Running adaptive sync isn't a full solution either with V-SYNC OFF.

This thread on the NVidia forums explains the problem generally

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/1/

It seems to me that the removal of the Boost feature or setting a slightly raised voltage may fix my issue.

Please tell me what you need to analyse it if this is possible - I have started reading this whole thread from the beginning but I am only 70 pages in of 780 so far! Many people need to OC - I don't, I just require stability until this is ever patched by driver or 'official' MSI BIOS whatever the solution may be.

I think CPU-Z and GPU-Z logs when the issue occurs would be helpful?

I have already dumped the BIOS from my card using GPU-Z, I can provide the above if it is along the right lines. I am happy with card cooling and performance, just perhaps a more reliable power transition so it can be run 'adaptive' and therefore clocks down when not gaming.

Beginner with this so be gentle!









GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## Nawafwabs

hi, i have a MSI ARMOR 2X GTX 960 2GB OC Dual Fan(GTX 960 2GD5T OC). could you help me out with this one?









GM206 150k .zip file


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I can help you but i need a little more info about the core/memory/voltage ? so i can disable the boost to avoid the throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah, Now you can use any OC software to push the core/memory farther


Hi Dark, I should have added a little more for what i was looking for sorry about that, What i have so for.

Default (1152/1753) Stock Voltage (1.1870)
OC (1261/1799) Stock Voltage.
I ran my oc settings in multiple games with no crash, I've also ran firestrike 7loops with no crash. I pushed my gpu further before without having to add any extra voltage, Gpu-Z shows ASIC Quality: 79.7%.. I will play with settings more just to see what i can get out of it, that's why i asked for the throttle too be cut out if possible my temps range 58-66C, but i get the boost throttle at 62c. Hope what i gave you helps in anyway.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> GTA5 in 4K after 2 hours gaming
> 
> Need check in WIthcer 3 (this game - my etalon for stability)


Sound good! the 0RPM is S*Xy as hell bro















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winactive*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I wonder if you are able to overcome an issue in a specific game?
> 
> I get stuttering and would like to get past it. I like to play at 60fps with V-SYNC but it seems the GPU does not have to work too hard so it clocks down and I lose frames. Simply running on maximum performance is not really a solution (nor does it really work). Running adaptive sync isn't a full solution either with V-SYNC OFF.
> 
> This thread on the NVidia forums explains the problem generally
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/1/
> 
> It seems to me that the removal of the Boost feature or setting a slightly raised voltage may fix my issue.
> 
> Please tell me what you need to analyse it if this is possible - I have started reading this whole thread from the beginning but I am only 70 pages in of 780 so far! Many people need to OC - I don't, I just require stability until this is ever patched by driver or 'official' MSI BIOS whatever the solution may be.
> 
> I think CPU-Z and GPU-Z logs when the issue occurs would be helpful?
> 
> I have already dumped the BIOS from my card using GPU-Z, I can provide the above if it is along the right lines. I am happy with card cooling and performance, just perhaps a more reliable power transition so it can be run 'adaptive' and therefore clocks down when not gaming.
> 
> Beginner with this so be gentle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

All i need is the core clock and the voltage so i can disable the boost and lock the voltage to avoid the instability..









let me know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> hi, i have a MSI ARMOR 2X GTX 960 2GB OC Dual Fan(GTX 960 2GD5T OC). could you help me out with this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM206 150k .zip file


Hey there

here yo go

GM206----Nawafwabs----Dark.zip 150k .zip file


Core 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.27v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that and make sure its stable then you can push the core/memory from any OC software









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> Hi Dark, I should have added a little more for what i was looking for sorry about that, What i have so for.
> 
> Default (1152/1753) Stock Voltage (1.1870)
> OC (1261/1799) Stock Voltage.
> I ran my oc settings in multiple games with no crash, I've also ran firestrike 7loops with no crash. I pushed my gpu further before without having to add any extra voltage, Gpu-Z shows ASIC Quality: 79.7%.. I will play with settings more just to see what i can get out of it, that's why i asked for the throttle too be cut out if possible my temps range 58-66C, but i get the boost throttle at 62c. Hope what i gave you helps in anyway.


1261mhz is the base clock i need the actual clock which should be 14xxmhz.. check that from gpu-z-- sensor tab while the card under load


----------



## winactive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All i need is the core clock and the voltage so i can disable the boost and lock the voltage to avoid the instability..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know


OK - many thanks for quick reply. Going out now but will get on it.


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good! the 0RPM is S*Xy as hell bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> All i need is the core clock and the voltage so i can disable the boost and lock the voltage to avoid the instability..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know
> Hey there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM206----Nawafwabs----Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.27v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash that and make sure its stable then you can push the core/memory from any OC software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1261mhz is the base clock i need the actual clock which should be 14xxmhz.. check that from gpu-z-- sensor tab while the card under load


the clock shown is 1491.9mhz.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> the clock shown is 1491.9mhz.


Here yo go

GM200---Tekmo88---Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock 1493mhz & 1.19v & No throttle!


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM200---Tekmo88---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1493mhz & 1.19v & No throttle!


Thanks Dark! I'll flash it soon.


----------



## winactive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winactive*
> 
> OK - many thanks for quick reply. Going out now but will get on it.


OK @Mr-Dark attached is GPU-Z when I had a CTD - I've put 'CTD here' in the .txt file (Timestamp 20:21:34)

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 365k .txt file


----------



## LuminosXI

Can anyone use the printed info on the card (sn, cin, bios) an provide a custom bios based off that? Ive accidentally flashed an incorrect version on to a newer 980 I recently got and have no idea where to begin looking for a stock version.

I have included the bios Ive flashed both cards with in case its useful

980-SCACX-GM204-NOLIMITS-FINAL.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## alkaabi

This is amazing thread and help .. thanks a lot @Mr-Dark for your support ..

I am going to send tonight my EVGA 980ti Hybrid stock bios and let me see your magic's effect with it ..









it is so appreciated ..


----------



## gruia

both cards? why 2?
you can look at https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2621/geforce-gtx-980


----------



## alkaabi

Here we go Dear @Mr-Dark ..

Kindly find my two 980ti Sli Bios roms ..

1- Evga 980ti Hybrid - Stock Bios I did not modify it yet ..

2- Gigabyte 980ti G1 gaming - Modified Bios to 1455 Mz Boost ..

I am waiting for your magic brother ..
















thanks in advance ..

Evga980tihybridalkaabi.zip 147k .zip file


gigabyte980tig1alkaabi.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM206----Nawafwabs----Dark.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.27v & higher TDP limit & boost off


Thanks man a looooooooooooooooooooot you are awesome you fix shutter problems with my gpu

I love you









and bois stable


----------



## alkaabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkaabi*
> 
> Here we go Dear @Mr-Dark ..
> 
> Kindly find my two 980ti Sli Bios roms ..
> 
> 1- Evga 980ti Hybrid - Stock Bios I did not modify it yet ..
> 
> 2- Gigabyte 980ti G1 gaming - Modified Bios to 1455 Mz Boost ..
> 
> I am waiting for your magic brother ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance ..
> 
> Evga980tihybridalkaabi.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> gigabyte980tig1alkaabi.zip 152k .zip file


@Mr-Dark .. Kindly look to my above request

















I appreciate you time and help ..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winactive*
> 
> OK @Mr-Dark attached is GPU-Z when I had a CTD - I've put 'CTD here' in the .txt file (Timestamp 20:21:34)
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 365k .txt file


Try to drop the core clock 10-20mhz from any oc software and let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminosXI*
> 
> Can anyone use the printed info on the card (sn, cin, bios) an provide a custom bios based off that? Ive accidentally flashed an incorrect version on to a newer 980 I recently got and have no idea where to begin looking for a stock version.
> 
> I have included the bios Ive flashed both cards with in case its useful
> 
> 980-SCACX-GM204-NOLIMITS-FINAL.zip 137k .zip file


Hello

If i understand you correctly you need custom bios based on the bios file you provided ?? or ?

let me know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkaabi*
> 
> Here we go Dear @Mr-Dark ..
> 
> Kindly find my two 980ti Sli Bios roms ..
> 
> 1- Evga 980ti Hybrid - Stock Bios I did not modify it yet ..
> 
> 2- Gigabyte 980ti G1 gaming - Modified Bios to 1455 Mz Boost ..
> 
> I am waiting for your magic brother ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance ..
> 
> Evga980tihybridalkaabi.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> gigabyte980tig1alkaabi.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

I can help but i need a little more info..

what is the max stable oc on both card ? Max stable memory clock ? how your temp on the G1 card ?

waiting your reply so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> Thanks man a looooooooooooooooooooot you are awesome you fix shutter problems with my gpu
> 
> I love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bois stable


Glad to hear that! Enjoy it


----------



## alkaabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Try to drop the core clock 10-20mhz from any oc software and let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> If i understand you correctly you need custom bios based on the bios file you provided ?? or ?
> 
> let me know
> Hello
> 
> I can help but i need a little more info..
> 
> what is the max stable oc on both card ? Max stable memory clock ? how your temp on the G1 card ?
> 
> waiting your reply so i can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that! Enjoy it


Brother @Mr-Dark .. PLease find the needed information .. also confirm my numbers with the attached pictures ..

EVGA Hybrid :

evga980tihybridcorestresstestalkaabi.JPG 391k .JPG file


evga980tihybridmemorystresstestalkaabi.JPG 315k .JPG file


Gigabyte G1 :

Gigabyte980tiG1corestresstestalkaabi.JPG 460k .JPG file


Gigabyte980tiG1memorystresstestalkaabi.JPG 333k .JPG file


G1 Temp : 71 degree

Thats all ..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkaabi*
> 
> Brother @Mr-Dark .. PLease find the needed information .. also confirm my numbers with the attached pictures ..
> 
> EVGA Hybrid :
> 
> evga980tihybridcorestresstestalkaabi.JPG 391k .JPG file
> 
> 
> evga980tihybridmemorystresstestalkaabi.JPG 315k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Gigabyte G1 :
> 
> Gigabyte980tiG1corestresstestalkaabi.JPG 460k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Gigabyte980tiG1memorystresstestalkaabi.JPG 333k .JPG file
> 
> 
> G1 Temp : 71 degree
> 
> Thats all ..


Okay

Here yo go

980Ti---alkaabi---Dark.zip 299k .zip file


Both at

Core 1455mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Rest any OC setting you have there, then flash both card and make sure both stable at ^^ setting.. then you can push the core clock farther from any OC software..

Btw for the best cooling install the Hybrid in the first slot and the G1 in the 2nd slot.. also the voltage/power limit is effective from the bios.. no need to adjust them at all..


----------



## Renairy

Hi Mr.Dark,

Can you help me with my BIOS?

I have a MSI gaming 980ti, i would like to;
- unlock the voltage slider
- Increase TDP by 50 (so if 250 id like to goto 300)
- i want to keep boost enabled if possible

Seems GPUZ reporting my max voltage at 1.23 but then after 5 seconds drops to 1.20 when it hits 60c.
Thanks!

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## sbxn14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> GM200---MSI---Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1430mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.275v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 80% Fan speed at 65c
> 
> flash that bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then yo can push it farther


you gave me this a long time ago and for a long time it ran great but now i'm experiencing random stuttering in Overwatch mostly and on youtube videos the screen often freezes and the sound becomes a loud buzzing noise. this lasts for a maximum of 2 seconds before going back to normal. is this due to this biosflash?


----------



## alkaabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> 980Ti---alkaabi---Dark.zip 299k .zip file
> 
> 
> Both at
> 
> Core 1455mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Rest any OC setting you have there, then flash both card and make sure both stable at ^^ setting.. then you can push the core clock farther from any OC software..
> 
> Btw for the best cooling install the Hybrid in the first slot and the G1 in the 2nd slot.. also the voltage/power limit is effective from the bios.. no need to adjust them at all..


thanks a lot bro .. you did great >> I am so proud of your work and support ..
















But I faced a little issues and I need your help again ..

1- I faced red / white lights and spots during benchmarks .. the reason behind that is the memory .. 2000 Mhz makes issues with SLI and the best I found for both of them is 1975 Mhz ..

2- Faced Issues with 1455 clock for EVGA hybrid with SLI .. and when I burned the cards using 4k benchmark , at he middle of testing the invedia driver fails and the benchmark app also ..I found 1430 Core clock is perfect and no issues with it ..

the conclusion :

I think we need to change :

Both cards memory : 2000 to 1975 Mhz

Evga hybrid card : 1455 to 1430 Mhz

I made test almost 30 minutes with 1430 core and 1975 memory for both of them using SLI and 4k benchmark without any issues ,,









I appreciate your kind help bro .. you are awesome man ..


----------



## alkaabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> 980Ti---alkaabi---Dark.zip 299k .zip file
> 
> 
> Both at
> 
> Core 1455mhz & 2000mhz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Rest any OC setting you have there, then flash both card and make sure both stable at ^^ setting.. then you can push the core clock farther from any OC software..
> 
> Btw for the best cooling install the Hybrid in the first slot and the G1 in the 2nd slot.. also the voltage/power limit is effective from the bios.. no need to adjust them at all..


thanks a lot bro .. you did great >> I am so proud of your work and support ..
















But I faced a little issues and I need your help again ..

1- I faced red / white lights and spots during benchmarks .. the reason behind that is the memory .. 2000 Mhz makes issues with SLI and the best I found for both of them is 1975 Mhz ..

2- Faced Issues with 1455 clock for EVGA hybrid with SLI .. and when I burned the cards using 4k benchmark , at he middle of testing the invedia driver fails and the benchmark app also ..I found 1430 Core clock is perfect and no issues with it ..

the conclusion :

I think we need to change :

Both cards memory : 2000 to 1975 Mhz

Evga hybrid card : 1455 to 1430 Mhz

I made test almost 30 minutes with 1430 core and 1975 memory for both of them using SLI and 4k benchmark without any issues ,,









I appreciate your kind help bro .. you are awesome man ..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Hi Mr.Dark,
> 
> Can you help me with my BIOS?
> 
> I have a MSI gaming 980ti, i would like to;
> - unlock the voltage slider
> - Increase TDP by 50 (so if 250 id like to goto 300)
> - i want to keep boost enabled if possible
> 
> Seems GPUZ reporting my max voltage at 1.23 but then after 5 seconds drops to 1.20 when it hits 60c.
> Thanks!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

I can help you but i need a little more info..

what about core clock ? specific voltage maybe 1.250v or ?

let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbxn14*
> 
> you gave me this a long time ago and for a long time it ran great but now i'm experiencing random stuttering in Overwatch mostly and on youtube videos the screen often freezes and the sound becomes a loud buzzing noise. this lasts for a maximum of 2 seconds before going back to normal. is this due to this biosflash?


Okay, try this one

GM200---MSI---Dark---1405--3600.zip 152k .zip file


Core clock from 1430 to 1405

memory from 3700 to 3600








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkaabi*
> 
> thanks a lot bro .. you did great >> I am so proud of your work and support ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I faced a little issues and I need your help again ..
> 
> 1- I faced red / white lights and spots during benchmarks .. the reason behind that is the memory .. 2000 Mhz makes issues with SLI and the best I found for both of them is 1975 Mhz ..
> 
> 2- Faced Issues with 1455 clock for EVGA hybrid with SLI .. and when I burned the cards using 4k benchmark , at he middle of testing the invedia driver fails and the benchmark app also ..I found 1430 Core clock is perfect and no issues with it ..
> 
> the conclusion :
> 
> I think we need to change :
> 
> Both cards memory : 2000 to 1975 Mhz
> 
> Evga hybrid card : 1455 to 1430 Mhz
> 
> I made test almost 30 minutes with 1430 core and 1975 memory for both of them using SLI and 4k benchmark without any issues ,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your kind help bro .. you are awesome man ..


Thanks for the kind word bro

Here yo go again

980Ti---alkaabi---1430mhz--3950.zip 299k .zip file


As per your request


----------



## alkaabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I can help you but i need a little more info..
> 
> what about core clock ? specific voltage maybe 1.250v or ?
> 
> let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, try this one
> 
> GM200---MSI---Dark---1405--3600.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock from 1430 to 1405
> 
> memory from 3700 to 3600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind word bro
> 
> Here yo go again
> 
> 980Ti---alkaabi---1430mhz--3950.zip 299k .zip file
> 
> 
> As per your request


@Mr-Dark

What I have to say .. I am totally empty of words to express my thanks .. thank you very much bro .. Please keep this kind of support .. Overclock.net is proud to have someone like you helping people free of charge ..















































































































































one small question : Why overclocking core is different when using SLI and single card .. I can overclock my card up to 1490 Mhz without any issue when I use it as a single card .. but when I connect it as SLI it starts crashing with core 1490 Mhz under stress or test .. but when I return it to 1430 Mhz it will work without issues .. !!!!!

Thank you dear ..


----------



## Coltrasten

Hi again!

I wonder if you can lower the clock on this bios to around 1430 mhz.

Thanks alot!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> EVGA980Ti--ACX---Dark.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1481mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & Boost off..
> 
> flash the bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can use any OC software to push the clock farther


----------



## reb0rn

Is there been any update on GTX 1070 bios signing, would like to try custom memory timings....
even AMD driver let ppl flash and use non signed bios in recent drivers


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkaabi*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> What I have to say .. I am totally empty of words to express my thanks .. thank you very much bro .. Please keep this kind of support .. Overclock.net is proud to have someone like you helping people free of charge ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one small question : Why overclocking core is different when using SLI and single card .. I can overclock my card up to 1490 Mhz without any issue when I use it as a single card .. but when I connect it as SLI it starts crashing with core 1490 Mhz under stress or test .. but when I return it to 1430 Mhz it will work without issues .. !!!!!
> 
> Thank you dear ..


My Pleasure bro









About your question, while SLI off you push only one card .. so maybe you have good card and bad card... in SLI the worst card determine the Max stable oc as both should be rock solid in SLI









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coltrasten*
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> I wonder if you can lower the clock on this bios to around 1430 mhz.
> 
> Thanks alot!


Hey there

Here yo go

EVGA980Ti--ACX---Dark--1430mhz.zip 153k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb0rn*
> 
> Is there been any update on GTX 1070 bios signing, would like to try custom memory timings....
> even AMD driver let ppl flash and use non signed bios in recent drivers


Still no Tweaker at all







Nvidia block that and no idea why


----------



## bhstr99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The voltage slider isn't adjustable after the boost off mod... So the only way to lower the voltage by adjusting the bios to the new value..


Oh okay. No problem







, I'll leave it at 1.275v.

I checked the temps for my VRM and I got a max temperature of 90c, and my VRAM chips had a max temperature of 65c, and finally main GPU temp of 70max on full load.

So I'm guessing these temps are perfectly fine and safe for the long run (mainly for VRM and VRAM)?


----------



## alkaabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My Pleasure bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About your question, while SLI off you push only one card .. so maybe you have good card and bad card... in SLI the worst card determine the Max stable oc as both should be rock solid in SLI


what makes me like a crazy that when I run both of them separately without SLI, each one accept 1490 Mhz under stress without issue .. ( separately ) !!!

But when I run them as SLI with same speed 1490 MHz, I get issues ( driver fails, drop core on the first card which is EVGA Hybrid ) .. !!!!!!!

I started thinking that maybe my PSU is not giving the enough power to the 1490 Mhz SLI .. although my PSU is Aero cool Strike X 1100 watt which I believe is a great PSU ( http://www.aerocoolaustralia.com.au/en/psu/strike-x/strike-x-1100m ) ..


----------



## KillerBee33

Hey Bud....Any news on the Pascals?


----------



## Turisti

In the first post it says 980ti strix are locked to 1.212V. Is this true?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Oh okay. No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll leave it at 1.275v.
> 
> I checked the temps for my VRM and I got a max temperature of 90c, and my VRAM chips had a max temperature of 65c, and finally main GPU temp of 70max on full load.
> 
> So I'm guessing these temps are perfectly fine and safe for the long run (mainly for VRM and VRAM)?


That temp is fine for the VRM.. keep that under 100c...









I think you're using external temps ensor right ? as there is no vrm sensor in any 980 ti brand..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alkaabi*
> 
> what makes me like a crazy that when I run both of them separately without SLI, each one accept 1490 Mhz under stress without issue .. ( separately ) !!!
> 
> But when I run them as SLI with same speed 1490 MHz, I get issues ( driver fails, drop core on the first card which is EVGA Hybrid ) .. !!!!!!!
> 
> I started thinking that maybe my PSU is not giving the enough power to the 1490 Mhz SLI .. although my PSU is Aero cool Strike X 1100 watt which I believe is a great PSU ( http://www.aerocoolaustralia.com.au/en/psu/strike-x/strike-x-1100m ) ..


Let me explain one thing for you about SLI..

the biggest problem with SLI is the voltage... once sli enabled the card with high ASIC quality will use low voltage as the lower ASIC card force that to stay on lower boost level..

so now make sure both card pull same voltage and let me know.. also upload screenshot from GPU-Z - Sensor tab while both card under load so i can check that for you









Btw that nice and solid psu









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Hey Bud....Any news on the Pascals?


Still nothing bro, I doubt that will happen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turisti*
> 
> In the first post it says 980ti strix are locked to 1.212V. Is this true?


Hello

First Strix 980 ti patch was unlocked up to 1.312v while latest patch's locked to 1.212v..


----------



## Straxxus

I have an MSI gtx 980 gaming 4g thats stable at 1531mhz core and 3800mhz ram. I achieved this by adding 25mV in afterburner, only it doesnt really add voltage so much as go up a voltage step. I can add anywhere from 18-87mV and it stays at 1.243mV. Could you unlock actual voltage control? Bios attached.

GM204.zip 176k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

@Mr-Dark
I reflashed back to my original bios. I started having an issue in the last month were my display adapters would fail and recover like multiple times then fail completely (I only know this because of the event viewer), then both my screens would black out and report no input, and finally within a minute all sound would stop and my PC was completely froze. I have to do a hard restart every time this happens. This would only happen at best once a day and almost never when I was playing a game, except once when playing Ballistic Tanks. While in game my second screen would sometimes go black but come back on almost immediately. This would only happen at best once a day, but it started worrying me so I flashed my stock bios back. It would also happen regardless of the OC settings I used, even when reducing the core clock to the original base and having almost no OC on memory.
Three questions:
1. If this does not happen again do you think it is still possible to OC this card?
2. If it does continue to happen what do you think I should do next to troubleshoot this and hopefully get it corrected?
3. Is it possible this is an nvidia driver issue, I am currently running.

And I just realized my nvidia Geforce Experience software had not been running....and had to reinstall it. Hmmm could that have been the issue??

Because my Geforce Experience was not running I missed a the Dec 4th driver update. I wonder if that fixed the issue.... I am still running on the stock bios to see if it happens again. If it doesn't for a few days I will probably reflash the bios that was modded for me.


----------



## Technodox

Greetings, I have mad a new bios since early this year and I turned off all overclocking but now want it back and forgot how to mod the bios. Can you help please?

What I want is to leave all settings as is, but unlock the voltage to 1.275, so I can overlclock in MSI afterburner. Right now this bios is locked to 1.200 V and MSIafterburner cant fix the voltage, so just unlock it to 1.275, thanks.

Can you let me know how to change the voltage table for it?


----------



## wedgoku

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Hello Mr-Dark, I was wondering if it was possible for you to please modify my Reference Cooler Stock Nvidia GTX 980 Bios

I was looking for these settings:

(1.275v on core voltage )

(1418MHZ Core clock)

(Forced max power limit)

(Stock Memory clock)

I have bad overclocking GTX 980 so it needs alittle more core voltage to hit 1418mhz boost,

I just wanted to say thank-you for all the hard work you do, this is the stock Nvidia bios that came with the videocard.

here is Bios Download Link:

http://www36.zippyshare.com/v/Ne9Es5k2/file.html

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AgtfG-I-QKUHa5gduvncTks5TdY

Thankyou again


----------



## andynolife

Hi Mr Dark!

I am running a 980Ti SC+ stable at 1450 for a long time and occasionally it can boost to 1477 with 110% Power target.
I tried 1500 and works fine but the driver will crash from time to time. More voltage does not change the stability.

I believe I need to increase for power limit by unlock my power target, would you mind modify my bios to unlock the power target limit and voltage as well.
Greatly appreciate!

GM200.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## S0Fluffy

question for Mr. Dark.

you already gave me a bios for a 960 gaming 2gb but i now have another one, only difference its a limited edition with backplate, other than that its the same 960. even clocked the same.
i run them in sli but i was wondering if you can make a new bios for each card so they run better in SLI. by that i mean same clocks, voltage tweaks etc.. i dont know how running in SLI impacts the changes you make in a bios so that's my question.

ill post my bios later this day







thanks in advance


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straxxus*
> 
> I have an MSI gtx 980 gaming 4g thats stable at 1531mhz core and 3800mhz ram. I achieved this by adding 25mV in afterburner, only it doesnt really add voltage so much as go up a voltage step. I can add anywhere from 18-87mV and it stays at 1.243mV. Could you unlock actual voltage control? Bios attached.
> 
> GM204.zip 176k .zip file


Hello

here yo go

GM204---Straxxus-----Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

Core clock 1531mhz & 3.8ghz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP & boost off








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> I reflashed back to my original bios. I started having an issue in the last month were my display adapters would fail and recover like multiple times then fail completely (I only know this because of the event viewer), then both my screens would black out and report no input, and finally within a minute all sound would stop and my PC was completely froze. I have to do a hard restart every time this happens. This would only happen at best once a day and almost never when I was playing a game, except once when playing Ballistic Tanks. While in game my second screen would sometimes go black but come back on almost immediately. This would only happen at best once a day, but it started worrying me so I flashed my stock bios back. It would also happen regardless of the OC settings I used, even when reducing the core clock to the original base and having almost no OC on memory.
> Three questions:
> 1. If this does not happen again do you think it is still possible to OC this card?
> 2. If it does continue to happen what do you think I should do next to troubleshoot this and hopefully get it corrected?
> 3. Is it possible this is an nvidia driver issue, I am currently running.
> 
> And I just realized my nvidia Geforce Experience software had not been running....and had to reinstall it. Hmmm could that have been the issue??
> 
> Because my Geforce Experience was not running I missed a the Dec 4th driver update. I wonder if that fixed the issue.... I am still running on the stock bios to see if it happens again. If it doesn't for a few days I will probably reflash the bios that was modded for me.


Hello

I think its the latest Nvidia driver's.. if same problem happen again at stock bios and stock clock then just change the driver.. latest driver's is crap for Maxwell








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Greetings, I have mad a new bios since early this year and I turned off all overclocking but now want it back and forgot how to mod the bios. Can you help please?
> 
> What I want is to leave all settings as is, but unlock the voltage to 1.275, so I can overlclock in MSI afterburner. Right now this bios is locked to 1.200 V and MSIafterburner cant fix the voltage, so just unlock it to 1.275, thanks.
> 
> Can you let me know how to change the voltage table for it?


The best way to control the voltage is via disabling the boost tech and lock the voltage slider's at specific value..

I can help you if you want.. just let me know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedgoku*
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hello Mr-Dark, I was wondering if it was possible for you to please modify my Reference Cooler Stock Nvidia GTX 980 Bios
> 
> I was looking for these settings:
> 
> (1.275v on core voltage )
> 
> (1418MHZ Core clock)
> 
> (Forced max power limit)
> 
> (Stock Memory clock)
> 
> I have bad overclocking GTX 980 so it needs alittle more core voltage to hit 1418mhz boost,
> 
> I just wanted to say thank-you for all the hard work you do, this is the stock Nvidia bios that came with the videocard.
> 
> here is Bios Download Link:
> 
> http://www36.zippyshare.com/v/Ne9Es5k2/file.html
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AgtfG-I-QKUHa5gduvncTks5TdY
> 
> Thankyou again


Hello bro

here yo go

GM204---wedgoku---Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1418mhz & stock memory & 1.274v & 320W limit at 100% slider & boost off

Enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andynolife*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark!
> 
> I am running a 980Ti SC+ stable at 1450 for a long time and occasionally it can boost to 1477 with 110% Power target.
> I tried 1500 and works fine but the driver will crash from time to time. More voltage does not change the stability.
> 
> I believe I need to increase for power limit by unlock my power target, would you mind modify my bios to unlock the power target limit and voltage as well.
> Greatly appreciate!
> 
> GM200.zip 151k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andynolife*
> 
> Hi Mr Dark!
> 
> I am running a 980Ti SC+ stable at 1450 for a long time and occasionally it can boost to 1477 with 110% Power target.
> I tried 1500 and works fine but the driver will crash from time to time. More voltage does not change the stability.
> 
> I believe I need to increase for power limit by unlock my power target, would you mind modify my bios to unlock the power target limit and voltage as well.
> Greatly appreciate!
> 
> GM200.zip 151k .zip file


Hello there

I made 2 bios for you..

GM200----andynolife------Dark.zip 304k .zip file


Dark.zip (304k. zip file)

Power-only this one have power limit up to 160%.. and everything else at stock..

Full-Mod = 1506mhz core & 3.7ghz memory & 1.255v & higher TDP limit & boost off & a little custom fan curve

Let me know which one work for yo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0Fluffy*
> 
> question for Mr. Dark.
> 
> you already gave me a bios for a 960 gaming 2gb but i now have another one, only difference its a limited edition with backplate, other than that its the same 960. even clocked the same.
> i run them in sli but i was wondering if you can make a new bios for each card so they run better in SLI. by that i mean same clocks, voltage tweaks etc.. i dont know how running in SLI impacts the changes you make in a bios so that's my question.
> 
> ill post my bios later this day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


Hello

For sure,. the best is adjusting both bios to same level in SLI to avoid any problem/instability..

drop both bios here so i can help


----------



## S0Fluffy

here are they









bios960s.zip 281k .zip file


give it all you got









edit: i flashed the old one back with its original bios so both these bios are original
thanks in advance


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0Fluffy*
> 
> here are they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios960s.zip 281k .zip file
> 
> 
> give it all you got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i flashed the old one back with its original bios so both these bios are original
> thanks in advance


Here yo go

GM206----S0Fluffy----Dark.zip 283k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 65C = 50% fan speed

flash both card and make sure both stable at ^ setting then you can push the core clock farther from any OC software


----------



## S0Fluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> GM206----S0Fluffy----Dark.zip 283k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off & 65C = 50% fan speed
> 
> flash both card and make sure both stable at ^ setting then you can push the core clock farther from any OC software


lol that was fast







thanks, ill give it a try


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0Fluffy*
> 
> lol that was fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, ill give it a try


My pleasure


----------



## S0Fluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My pleasure


wait.. 1 more thing, will NVflash use the right bios for the right card? i cant mix them up can i?

edit: already got it and it works great







havent touched anything yet and already have a firestrike score of 9833









thank you very much


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I think its the latest Nvidia driver's.. if same problem happen again at stock bios and stock clock then just change the driver.. latest driver's is crap for Maxwell


Since I posted my issue I have had two nvidia driver updates and 1 windows update. So far my pc has been running for almost 24hrs straight with no blackout or freeze, and that would usually happen within a couple of hours. My Geforce experience had not been running long enough that I missed the Dec 4th driver update. I am now running on the 376.33 driver. If I have time this weekend I will reinstall the modded bios and see how it goes.
In the meantime I did some benches and got some weird results from at least one program. I downloaded this program called UserBenchmark. I was running it to test my memory speeds, but it tested everything. My memory turned to be exceptional at 122%. But it gave me a 1% score for my GTX 980 and said it would handle 3d and 1080p poorly. So ran 3DMark11 and the Passmark performance test, and they both placed my GTX 980 high with the Passmark putting it in the 97th percentile and 3DMark11 at better than 94% of others with the same CPU and GPU. Not sure why that was like that. Though the result of all those tests show my drives performing at less than optimal performance. Except for my 840 pro, that got errors because of running the Samsung Magician software.....


----------



## wedgoku

Thank-you so Much Mr-Dark, new Bios works flawless, very happy Cheers Mate!


----------



## Technodox

Technodox Quote:
Originally Posted by Technodox View Post

Greetings, I have mad a new bios since early this year and I turned off all overclocking but now want it back and forgot how to mod the bios. Can you help please?

What I want is to leave all settings as is, but unlock the voltage to 1.275, so I can overlclock in MSI afterburner. Right now this bios is locked to 1.200 V and MSIafterburner cant fix the voltage, so just unlock it to 1.275, thanks.

Can you let me know how to change the voltage table for it?

Mr-Dark Quote:
The best way to control the voltage is via disabling the boost tech and lock the voltage slider's at specific value..

I can help you if you want.. just let me know









____________________________________________

ok Mr-Dark,

here is my bios, forgot it was supposed to be zip file, so here you go, just unlock it so I can get to 1.275 in MSI afterburner, but it works fine at 1.20V for 1480.1 Mhz. temps are 61-62 gaming.

11-29-20161200GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## bhstr99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That temp is fine for the VRM.. keep that under 100c...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're using external temps ensor right ? as there is no vrm sensor in any 980 ti brand..


That's good then









I used an IR Thermal Temperature Gun to check the back of my GTX 970


----------



## andynolife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> I made 2 bios for you..
> 
> GM200----andynolife------Dark.zip 304k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (304k. zip file)


Thank you sir! Will give it a try today!
Greatly appreciate!


----------



## Madmaxneo

@Mr-Dark
I left my system running for over 24hrs and left earlier at 7pm my time to go hang out with friends at the local game hobby shop. When I came home at 11pm my screens were black and I had to do a hard restart to get my system back up. When I checked event viewer I found this error "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered." had started at 8:19pm and repeated every few seconds until I restarted the system at 11pm. I have sent a support ticket to EVGA but I also did some research. I found some older sites on this issue and one of the recommended methods to fixing it is to uninstall the driver and run DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) to clean any residue left over and then reinstall the latest driver again. But I have also read that DDU is not really a good thing to use. I am going to run Memtest tonight to ensure my memory is not causing the issue as that was one of the things listed as a cause.

What do you think?


----------



## Sjdie446

Hello,

I have the EVGA GTX 960 SSC 4GB version (with backplate).
I can overclock +50 to core and +600 to memory using MSI Afterburner (


http://imgur.com/uuwAfUO

)

It doesn't matter what I do, higher voltage/higher powerlimit, anything beyond 50mhz on the core causes instability/crashes in games (after 30 minutes) or after about 20 seconds in stressing tests.
Here is a image of EVGA Precision X with KBoost on:


http://imgur.com/ps7q04y


This is my current fan profile:


http://imgur.com/6Fft8IU

It does the job well and it never gets to 60% fan speed.

Could somebody modify my bios to have these overclocks?
I would like to keep the principe of normal and boost clock when the tempratures allow it.

As I see, the boost is 1544.5 using the editor. Could you also make an experimental bios with that?
I use a 520W psu with an overclocked i5-4690k at 4.4GHz, be gentle on the power consumption please

GM206_GTX_960_SSC_4GB.zip 198k .zip file


Edit:
I modified one I found here on the forum.

Desktop.zip 396k .zip file

1531 core, 4105 memory, 1.25v

result.zip 332k .zip file

1544 core, 4105 memory, 1.28v

I tried the 1531 oc, works fine. I could push my memory up to 4205.
I want to know how much more watt the card uses under load. Any way to find out?


----------



## Sycksyde

Hi Mr Dark could you please modify my Gigabyte 980Ti Windforce BIOS for 1450mhz, higher TDP but stock memory?

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## andynolife

Thank you so much for Mr. Dark! Great mod rock solid at 1506mhz for my 980 Ti does no throttle and temp is great at 71c.

Just a quick question if the temp is reasonable under 80c, the 1.255v is considered safe? Also considering the VRM temp is unknown.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

hi Mr-Dark, can mod my 980ti? i would have max stable overclock possible for core gpu e ram to def voltage.
my
for info i have installed corsair hg10 and corsair h60, asic 76.4


----------



## ls2chevyastro

Is the ASUS GeForce GTX 970 STRIX Moddable?


----------



## Sycksyde

Has this thread been abandoned?


----------



## blasc

hope not, since I recently started messing with my GTX 970 G1....


----------



## quattromania

Hello Mr-Dark

I would like to request a custom bios for my EVGA GTX980 ACX SC 2.0

ASIC Quality is at 79.8%

Thank you!

original.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## siliconart

I am wanting to know if I should be flashing my cards to get the most out of them?

From what I have seen on Overclockers.net Mr-Dark's post shows that if the PerfCap Reason shows Blue, that my power is being limited.

Here is a quick recording of my 2 cards in SLI and Custom Watercooled.

Top Card ASIC Quality is 69.4%
Bottom Card ASIC Quality is 75.4%


----------



## kgtuning

subbed for later


----------



## nicedart

I've always admired this thread. But until this week I was on the red team. I decided to Try the green team this cycle and see what it has to offer. As the proud owner of a new EVGA 980ti FTW I'm curious if this could benefit me.

Thank you for your time.

My ASIC Quality is 85.3%

EvgaFTW.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Puremin0rez

.


----------



## Puremin0rez

Sorry, accidently double posted.

I'm here to request a custom bios for my EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0.

My ASIC Quality is 73.1%

Feel free to make any changes you would like to the BIOS - my goal is something that is stable that I can improve upon manually if need be. Stability is important, though.

Thank you for your service Mr. Dark!

Edit: Also my environment is fairly warm, so a custom fan curve would be cool too. Noise isn't a huge deal.

PureGM204.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## NvIdIa boy

good day i was told to seek out a mr dark who is a wizzard at 900 serries edditing ima repost what i had in the 960 fan club please help if u can

Hi guys i have a msi gtx 960 4g gaming with a 8pin power concocter im currently using a 6pin on it now im aware of the 6pin being 120w and that this is most likly holding me back in my ocing of this card
ima post my stock bios if some one can help the tdp is at 108 and id like it to be adjustable to 180 please dont lock it to 180 it must be adjustable and my core voltage is locked at 1.2560 id like it to be also adjustable to 1.3 again please dont lock it on 1.3 it must be adjustable ................asic 73.5

stock bios

GM206.zip 152k .zip file


thank you in advance


----------



## xnavigator

Hi everyone, I have a question regarding the maxwell bios for a GTX 950 ASUS

Basically i was going to lower my minimum fan speed to 15%, while I noticed that the maxwell bios tweaker reports strange numbers..

In pratice the PER01 and RPM01 (minimum speed) reports:

Minimum perc. 20%, with 1000RPM

But the fan curve (PER11, RPM11) reports a PER11 at 30% with a RPM11 at 1000RPM, so how is that possibile that in one section the 20% is equal to 1000RPM and the other section with 30% is still equal to 1000 RPM?

Please check the image:



Note that even the maximum speed and the PER13 (the third point of the curve isn't congruent)
Should I fix this error?

And also, should I consider 3280RPM as 100% the fan or just 77% as PER13 reports?


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Mr Dark habibi any news of pascal tweaker ?


----------



## dimkar

Hello everyone! I would like to change the power limit of my MSI GAMING GTX 960 2GB (8pin -> max 150watts I think!) I exported my bios by using nvflash and opened the file
through the maxwell ii bios tweaker but... I have no clue how to change the power limit! There are a LOT of values, I googled and found for the gtx 970/980 guides but mine are a lot different values! I simply want to increase the power limit! From MSI Afterburner I can set from 100 to 108% only








So 100% = 120Watts (gtx 960 tdp is 120w), and 108% is ~130watts, can I increase to 150watts? What values to change? Do I need to upload my bios?
Thanks!!


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimkar*
> 
> Do I need to upload my bios?
> Thanks!!


That would be the best way, Mr Dark is on a break but I can do the power limit for you.


----------



## NvIdIa boy

hay sycksyde could you take alook at my request if you think you can help please


----------



## hardtech

hi guys!

i have an evga gtx980 acx 2.0 card with bios 84.04.31.00.82.

my aim is to undervolt the card to maximum by using the stock clock of the card because i have a small htpc case without case fans.

is there a bios, where i can undervolt?

the evga precision x oc tool is not able to undervolt my card.


----------



## dimkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> That would be the best way, Mr Dark is on a break but I can do the power limit for you.


Thank you very much! Here is the bios extracted from the nvflash! So how much can you change the power limit? Anyway thanks!
I uploaded on filedrop because I get an error "AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object." Is this a problem?
Here is the link http://www.filedropper.com/backuporiginal


----------



## BosMossel86

Hi Sycksyde,

Here is my Bios from my MSi 980 Ti. If I run a OC of +150 on the GPU and +500 on the Memory. I get 1509Mhz on the GPU. It then drops to 1493MHz. I also reach my TDP very easy. Could you please increase my Power limit and set my voltage limit Higher. Its only reaching 1.203V, no matter how far I move the voltage slider.

2-Increase the TDP limit for a card so that the TDP wont be an issue
3-Increase the voltage so that it can reach at least 1.250v

I will OC myself

Thanks,

File

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## BosMossel86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BosMossel86*
> 
> Hi Sycksyde,
> 
> Here is my Bios from my MSi 980 Ti. If I run a OC of +150 on the GPU and +500 on the Memory. I get 1509Mhz on the GPU. It then drops to 1493MHz. I also reach my TDP very easy. Could you please increase my Power limit and set my voltage limit Higher. Its only reaching 1.203V, no matter how far I move the voltage slider.
> 
> 2-Increase the TDP limit for a card so that the TDP wont be an issue
> 3-Increase the voltage so that it can reach at least 1.250v
> 
> I will OC myself
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> File
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Ok, so I figured out how to increase my TDP limit with some help from this Forum. I Flashed my card with the updated Bios.
So now when I run the card, I get a boos freq of about 1530Mhz @ 1.250v. As soon as my card reaches about 65deg, the voltage drops to about 1.221v.This then drops my freq as well. When my card reaches about 75deg, the voltage drops to 1.201v and the freq drops to 1503Mhz.

I saw in the first post that if you remove the boost, the card does not thermal throttle when it goes beyond 65deg.
This is what I want to know, if there is no boost, is the card going to run what ever I set it to, and will it still throttle back to safe Mhz when the card is at Idle or not used, and would some one be able to assist me with that.?.

Here is my modified Bios.

Bios1.zip 146k .zip file


All of you are prob still on holiday.


----------



## Wilda

Hey guys! Awesome work you're doing here!

Can I ask for a small mod to my BIOS? Basically just an OC and raising power limit according to the picture, so that the final frequency is 1552MHz for the core and 4001MHz for the memory, my BIOS is included in this post...

GM206.zip 147k .zip file


Thx!


----------



## tays

Hey guys, would appreciate some help as to unlocking fan and voltage controls.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/184999/184999

Zotac GTX 960 3072MB

I've attached my BIOS from GPU-Z. If someone can point me in the direction on how to edit the BIOS myself, or if anyone else knows how to do it and can do it for me, that would be appreciated!

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


My AB settings are maxed at:
Core Voltage +75 mV
Power Limit % (Unable to use)
Core Clock +135 MHz
Memory Clock +1000 MHz
Fan Speed % (Unable to use)

Right now I've been using the settings at max (Memory Clock @ +750MHz) and that is stable. I would like to use custom fan settings and tinker around with the power limiter but I don't know how to unlock them.


----------



## chickenadobo

Hey Mr. Dark! You created a custom BIOS for me awhile back, but with these several past drivers and hot fixes my GPU keeps crashing during Battlefield 1 and Overwatch. Would you mind tweaking and making any suggested changes that might help me resolve this issue? I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks!









Hybrid980Ti----1481mhz.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## OLBaID

Mr. Dark,

Attached is the custom bios you created for me (thanks again!). I have been having some issues with stability and remedied them with afterburner. Can you bring the clocks down  This is what seems ok. Thanks again!

OLBaID

MSI980Ti__Dark.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## roxas180

Hello this is my first post in this forum, I need help with my GTX 970 card. Someone can create a custom bios for me? Please. I dont know if I can update my bios.

@Mr-Dark Can you help me?



GM204.zip 1267k .zip file


----------



## Madmaxneo

I am getting an RMA from my GTX 980.

@Mr-Darkor anyone else who can answer.

One question: Is there a way for them to tell if I had been using a modified bios, or that it has been flashed?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am getting an RMA from my GTX 980.
> 
> @Mr-Darkor anyone else who can answer.
> 
> One question: Is there a way for them to tell if I had been using a modified bios, or that it has been flashed?


Did you flash the stock BIOS back on the card before you sent it in? Or was the card totally bricked when it was sent in?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you flash the stock BIOS back on the card before you sent it in? Or was the card totally bricked when it was sent in?


I flashed the stock bios back on it as the card still worked. The issue I was having was my screens would go black and I would have to do a hard restart and every so often I would get a BSOD. I did some troubleshooting and the only thing that worked was when I switched to my 750Ti card. Since then no issues, at least so far.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I flashed the stock bios back on it as the card still worked. The issue I was having was my screens would go black and I would have to do a hard restart and every so often I would get a BSOD. I did some troubleshooting and the only thing that worked was when I switched to my 750Ti card. Since then no issues, at least so far.


What manufacturer is the card from? I know that EVGA is pretty lenient as far as things like this go - provided you were able to get the stock BIOS back on the card prior to sending it back to them. I'm not too sure about the other manufacturers though. I would imagine that since you were able to get the stock BIOS back on, you should be fine, and I think you have a good shot of the RMA going through....


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What manufacturer is the card from? I know that EVGA is pretty lenient as far as things like this go - provided you were able to get the stock BIOS back on the card prior to sending it back to them. I'm not too sure about the other manufacturers though. I would imagine that since you were able to get the stock BIOS back on, you should be fine, and I think you have a good shot of the RMA going through....


It's EVGA. I just got the RMA approved though I will not be able to send this out till Friday. My only concern is that I will not get as good a video card as this was. When it ran it ran like a champ (and it had Samsung memory).....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It's EVGA. I just got the RMA approved though I will not be able to send this out till Friday. My only concern is that I will not get as good a video card as this was. When it ran it ran like a champ (and it had Samsung memory).....


Oh, you should be good on the RMA then. EVGA is great! Unfortunately, that's the lottery that we play with PC parts - you might get a better card, you might get a worse card.


----------



## goattrash

Hi Again!!

Sold my previous EVGA 970 GTX as it was such a poor clocker. Good news is I've picked up another one. Could be a winner, already hit 1500 at stock (whereas the last one struggled just past 1400) if the resident pro here can tweak the power limit that would be fantastic. Here's my stock BIOS.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5SOWr352ZVvZmNPUXQ4U1ZEQkk/view

The ASIC is 73.2% so it looks promising!!!

Thanks!!
















( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BosMossel86*
> 
> Ok, so I figured out how to increase my TDP limit with some help from this Forum. I Flashed my card with the updated Bios.
> So now when I run the card, I get a boos freq of about 1530Mhz @ 1.250v. As soon as my card reaches about 65deg, the voltage drops to about 1.221v.This then drops my freq as well. When my card reaches about 75deg, the voltage drops to 1.201v and the freq drops to 1503Mhz.
> 
> I saw in the first post that if you remove the boost, the card does not thermal throttle when it goes beyond 65deg.
> This is what I want to know, if there is no boost, is the card going to run what ever I set it to, and will it still throttle back to safe Mhz when the card is at Idle or not used, and would some one be able to assist me with that.?.
> 
> Here is my modified Bios.
> 
> Bios1.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> All of you are prob still on holiday.


that is correct, if boost is disabled the card will run at the frequency u set it to. It will stay like that. there are ways to make it drop down when not in use but it creates instability in the oc.
if i was u i would first figure out the most stable clock you can do under 65c and move from there.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Oh, you should be good on the RMA then. EVGA is great! Unfortunately, that's the lottery that we play with PC parts - you might get a better card, you might get a worse card.


Update: Well I think I can now rule out it was my GTX 980. Because the same black screens finally happened on my 750Ti. It took a week but it still happened, though no BSOD yet. So now we are down to either my MB or my PSU.

Deductive reasoning leans more towards the PSU because it tends to happen more often with the GTX 980, which consequently draws more power. But it happens more often when the PC resources are barely being used, meaning when the system is less taxed out.

Some might say it could be the nvidia drivers. It is a possibility but if it was I would think there would be more reported cases and I have found nothing similar anywhere else.
I am also going to post this and a little more in the thread for my MB.


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roxas180*
> 
> Hello this is my first post in this forum, I need help with my GTX 970 card. Someone can create a custom bios for me? Please. I dont know if I can update my bios.
> 
> @Mr-Dark Can you help me?
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 1267k .zip file


@Mr-Dark You can see if you can improve the bios when you have time. Thanks for your work!!


----------



## Dunkan77

Hello guys,

I would want someone to unlock the voltage on my GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0
I already had someone do it for me but if they messed up I'd like someone to correct it and give me the all go for a flash so I'll send both original and modded BIOS for you to look at. The orignial is calle GM204.rom and the modded one is the other obviously.

Thanks in advance

https://www.dropbox.com/s/byuoqgutcotxzo8/970SCPL.rom?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yj9ol437n9cgxga/GM204.rom?dl=0


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I would want someone to unlock the voltage on my GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0
> I already had someone do it for me but if they messed up I'd like someone to correct it and give me the all go for a flash so I'll send both original and modded BIOS for you to look at. The orignial is calle GM204.rom and the modded one is the other obviously.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/byuoqgutcotxzo8/970SCPL.rom?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yj9ol437n9cgxga/GM204.rom?dl=0


That GPU looks to be locked at 1.212v. You can have someone try to set it higher, but I doubt it does anything.


----------



## Dunkan77

Yeah it's you again x)

If anyone can verify the first link (modded BIOS) is ok for me to flash i'd be happy. If not please make it correct for me thank you ^.^


----------



## Vellinious

Not sure if Mr Dark is still around, or if someone else is running the thread. I'm sure someone will look at it as soon as they can.


----------



## kongen

is there someone that can make some modification to my gtx980 ti strix oc, so i can squeeze some extra out of it, before i go out and buy a new gfx https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lv8isbj5ygz9ja1/AADdhITL5UyMcLkDktq7Vvifa?dl=0


----------



## ForteTech

Hello! I have a Gigabyte G1 GTX 980ti, and it only overclocks by 100 Mhz on the Core clock no matter the voltage increase. I think it reaches +300 on memory.
Is there a way that a custom BIOS would help that? If so, could you make a custom one for me? I appreciate every effort, thank you.

https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=GTX+980ti+Gigabyte+G1+gaming+-+GM200.rom


----------



## DeathAngel74

Look for a bios for your card here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## theOGtwenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kongen*
> 
> is there someone that can make some modification to my gtx980 ti strix oc, so i can squeeze some extra out of it, before i go out and buy a new gfx https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lv8isbj5ygz9ja1/AADdhITL5UyMcLkDktq7Vvifa?dl=0


Hi there, I modified your BIOS to allow you to increase the power limit (the voltage on these cards is locked).

I have the non-OC version of this card and it's helped me get a better OC out of it (Mr Dark did my BIOS modification originally).

Hope it helps.

GM200_kongen.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Dunkan77

Can anyone help me?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Can anyone help me?


I already did....lol
Quote:


> @Dunkan77
> 
> You can try this.......Those SC are finicky. I had one for 1.5 yrs before I got rid of it. My experiences are in the first couple of pages:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-ftw-2-0-custom-uefi-firmware
> The new PL is only 225W-234W. The original was 170w-180W, the card cannot even handle the full 250W TDP it was rated for. The 1.212v lock doesn't help either as Vellinious stated above.
> 
> 970SCPL2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Feel free to open it up with MBTII before flashing and have a peek.
> 
> MaxwellBiosTweaker.zip 98k .zip file


----------



## Dunkan77

Oh right sorry x)
So it's safe to load this SCPL2 bios on my card then? Thanks a lot dude! Also can you take a look at this to see if it makes any sense at all? I tried to customize it myself but i'm not confident enough i'll just flash the one you gave me.

Also, can you brick the card if you enter wrong values but the correct image? If not then how exactly can a card get bricked except for power loss while flashing? This would make me more at ease with what I'm about to do


----------



## DeathAngel74

anything is possible. if you an extra gpu or have integrated gpu you can correct a botched flash. Keep in mind, the mod might work well or not. Every card is different, unfortunately. I still had crashes. So annoying.....save up for a better card and all of your headaches will go away. Good luck, I hope its what you are looking for.


----------



## Dunkan77

Oh that would be useful for me if it ever happens one day. How do you fix a failed flash with iGPU? (I have both igpu and a second gpu btw)


----------



## DeathAngel74

Plug your hdmi or DP cable into the motherboard, boot into windows and flash the original ROM. If you turned it off in the BIOS for some reason, just pull the battery for 10 minutes to reset CMOS. Its happened a few times modding my own BIOS. Freaked me the heck out at first, lol. But ppl here helped me out.


----------



## Dunkan77

So just a signal cable swap? I thought that it was irreversible and I was super scared... Is there still a chance that it will actually be though? I mean it's not like the memory on the GPU won't be able to be overwritten one day right?


----------



## DeathAngel74

My old crappy SC had power and voltage issues, but it oc'd like a beast for benchmarks.


----------



## Dunkan77

1.7 GHz??? but wait isnt the SC hardware locked at 1.212V? Yours was running almost 1.3 on that run


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine was a Bestbuy edition 3979-KB(2974-KR), before they locked the voltage controller.


----------



## Dunkan77

ah... and I see you havent touched the voltage or power tables is this normal?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I did change the power table. That card cant handle much more. Original was 250TDP, 66 on PCI e lane, 170min/180max power.
I left the TDP, 75W on pcie lane and 225/234w on min/max power.


----------



## Dunkan77

Hceck this out for me please its on dropbox bcoz this site will refuse my uploads for some reason :/ sorry

https://www.dropbox.com/s/94m0ehyi3oa2mm1/GM204mod.rar?dl=0


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lemme do something. I'm going to mod your original. Dont flash anything yet. k?


----------



## Dunkan77

Okay thanks I just want to try any higher clocks with the pathetic 12 more mV as im running sith some crashes at 1450 rn... it's pissing me off


----------



## DeathAngel74

Im modding everything. compare your original to my mod after i upload it. These are the settings that got me to 1659 and 1700, lol. The voltage table is a PITA, its gonna take a bit, lmao.


----------



## Dunkan77

The master is bestowing upon me what got him so far. I feel blessed in some way. I'll overclock as much as I can then report back here


----------



## DeathAngel74

1506.5mhz/3800mhz
220W max
1.212V
Boost 2.0 off

Dunkan77_mod.zip 136k .zip file

If you use overclocking software, max out power, voltage, temp sliders, +0 core and +0 memory.
If the card is still unstable, back off the core -13mhz until its stable. (i.e. 1493.5, 1481.0, etc.) Good luck!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I dont know about master....I just remember how frustrating that card was and want to try helping out, lol.


----------



## Dunkan77

I can't say how thankful I am ... I really really appreciate it man!
I'll find some time tomorrow to overclock it and flash the BIOS!


----------



## DeathAngel74

np

nvflsh645.218.zip 951k .zip file


Code:



Code:


start command prompt in admin mode
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash --i0 -6 Dunkan77_mod.rom
y to confirm
exit
reboot PC


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is weird, when did that happen, LOL!


----------



## Dunkan77

You do have a sick PC tho


----------



## ForteTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForteTech*
> 
> Hello! I have a Gigabyte G1 GTX 980ti, and it only overclocks by 100 Mhz on the Core clock no matter the voltage increase. I think it reaches +300 on memory.
> Is there a way that a custom BIOS would help that? If so, could you make a custom one for me? I appreciate every effort, thank you.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=GTX+980ti+Gigabyte+G1+gaming+-+GM200.rom


Anyone?


----------



## kongen

hey mate, just tried your bios and i can still only get teh powerlimit to 110%


----------



## DeathAngel74

I almost forgot, @Dunkan77,
The power limit is now 118% (187-220W).

Dunkan77_mod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForteTech*
> 
> Anyone?


go here there should already be a mod for your card:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## roxas180

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roxas180*
> 
> Hello this is my first post in this forum, I need help with my GTX 970 card. Someone can create a custom bios for me? Please. I dont know if I can update my bios.
> 
> @Mr-Dark Can you help me?
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 1267k .zip file






Can any one help me? I want improve my GTX 970 if it is possible.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I almost forgot, @Dunkan77,
> The power limit is now 118% (187-220W).
> 
> Dunkan77_mod.zip 136k .zip file


Oh thanks x) I'm gonna flash it right now in fact


----------



## Dunkan77

So I've been benchmarking my new BIOS and it seems like the power readings are false... it says max power draw 102 % whereas it would be 110% before. Is this normal?

Edit: After playing Subnautica for a while I noticed less stuttering, power went to max 110% which is still lower than usual but I have about 60-70 MHz more overclock I'm now at 1493 in-game. 1506 is dodgy in Valley but haven't tried it yet in games but I will report back once I have. Memory clock pretty much unaffected. So far this has been a joy for me thank you so much!!


----------



## theOGtwenty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kongen*
> 
> hey mate, just tried your bios and i can still only get teh powerlimit to 110%


Odd, I just double checked it and the power table looks fine to me. Maybe someone else can check it out.

Did it definitely flash OK? I had to turn the BIOS protection off before flashing.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theOGtwenty*
> 
> Odd, I just double checked it and the power table looks fine to me. Maybe someone else can check it out.
> 
> Did it definitely flash OK? I had to turn the BIOS protection off before flashing.


The first version, I confirm had the Max TDP still set to 110% but Dark fixed it it's 118% now. Yes I flashed successfully and now running in neighbourhood of 1500 MHz core. 50-60 MHz improvement from only 12 more mV which is decent if you ask me. Could have reached 1550 with a bit more tho I reckon


----------



## Dunkan77

Also, I tried to change the voltages past a certain core clock depending of the boost table. I know my GPU seems to be hardware locked at 1.212 but I can at least try. I also bumped the TDP by a few more percents. Do you approve of this dark?

Here it is

Dunkan77_modV2.zip 137k .zip file


I changed max volts to 1.25 in some fields and the power plugs and overall TDP


----------



## DeathAngel74

I changed TDP and MAX POWER(PCIE plugs)
max power = 105+105+82 = 292W(187W-280W=150% power limit)
TDP = 280W

Dunkan77mod_V3.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Dunkan77

Okay will try this out and report back to tell you whether I have more than 1212 mV

Edit: I tired and no more than 1212 mV but the max boos allowed was 1506 which was already the default boost so any positive offset would just not apply. I changed that value to something like 1620 I think then I'll reapply the same BIOS. Everything else untouched, just max boost clock changed


----------



## kongen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theOGtwenty*
> 
> Odd, I just double checked it and the power table looks fine to me. Maybe someone else can check it out.
> 
> Did it definitely flash OK? I had to turn the BIOS protection off before flashing.


ahh ok, i'll just try that


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Okay will try this out and report back to tell you whether I have more than 1212 mV
> 
> Edit: I tired and no more than 1212 mV but the max boos allowed was 1506 which was already the default boost so any positive offset would just not apply. I changed that value to something like 1620 I think then I'll reapply the same BIOS. Everything else untouched, just max boost clock changed


SO 1506.5 is working without crashing? IF yes, yay!


----------



## warix

Hi guys, thanks for taking time to answer some questions and tips.
I have Inno3d GTX 980 Ultra Air Boos X4
ASIC=83.6%
Memory type: Samsung

First I need new bios for silent 0% fan next we can OC it









I write in maxwell: my bios
RPM11: 0
PER01: 0
RRM01: 0

In MSIafterburner enable fan 0% to 45*c but in TechPowerUp i see Fan Speed 0% and ~920rmp







(I hear the noise)

Greetings from Poland


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> SO 1506.5 is working without crashing? IF yes, yay!


well only kinda... It doesnt work in The witcher 3 for example or valley for more than a few mins but in subnautica it does. Anyway, I still got a 50 MHz improvement from just 1.212V I guess my silicon isnt as ****ty as I was led to believe but yeah... woulda loved if EVGA didnt lock the voltage controller... I hear they're using shunt resistor and these can apparently be bypassed with silver traces with a pen on the back of the PCB but that's more-than-too-serious modding for me to even think of doing so I stick with ~1490-1520 and I'm still happier than before where 1450 was crashing in most games.

Summary: Yay!







Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me and especially you, dark!


----------



## DeathAngel74

You're welcome. I hope dark is ok. Haven't heard or seen since xmas.


----------



## kongen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theOGtwenty*
> 
> Odd, I just double checked it and the power table looks fine to me. Maybe someone else can check it out.
> 
> Did it definitely flash OK? I had to turn the BIOS protection off before flashing.


it still dosent work :/


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You're welcome. I hope dark is ok. Haven't heard or seen since xmas.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Im looking at it now kongen. what was the stable boost clock?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@kongen
Power limit is now 133%(260w-345w)
Boost 2.0 off
1506.5/3600
unlocked both hidden voltage sliders( I think the card is locked @ 1.212v tho)
Good luck!

kongenmod_V2.zip 147k .zip file


Max out temp, voltage and power sliders....have fun. Off to work.....







lol


----------



## Dunkan77




----------



## kongen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @kongen
> Power limit is now 133%(260w-345w)
> Boost 2.0 off
> 1506.5/3600
> unlocked both hidden voltage sliders( I think the card is locked @ 1.212v tho)
> Good luck!
> 
> kongenmod_V2.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Max out temp, voltage and power sliders....have fun. Off to work.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


thanks!! it works just fine


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> well only kinda... It doesnt work in The witcher 3 for example or valley for more than a few mins but in subnautica it does. Anyway, I still got a 50 MHz improvement from just 1.212V I guess my silicon isnt as ****ty as I was led to believe but yeah... woulda loved if EVGA didnt lock the voltage controller... I hear they're using shunt resistor and these can apparently be bypassed with silver traces with a pen on the back of the PCB but that's more-than-too-serious modding for me to even think of doing so I stick with ~1490-1520 and I'm still happier than before where 1450 was crashing in most games.
> 
> Summary: Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me and especially you, dark!


Shunt mods don't do anything for voltage. That's just power limit, but with the ability to mod the bios for an increased power limit, there's no reason to do it at all.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> well only kinda... It doesnt work in The witcher 3 for example or valley for more than a few mins but in subnautica it does. Anyway, I still got a 50 MHz improvement from just 1.212V I guess my silicon isnt as ****ty as I was led to believe but yeah... woulda loved if EVGA didnt lock the voltage controller... I hear they're using shunt resistor and these can apparently be bypassed with silver traces with a pen on the back of the PCB but that's more-than-too-serious modding for me to even think of doing so I stick with ~1490-1520 and I'm still happier than before where 1450 was crashing in most games.
> 
> Summary: Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me and especially you, dark!


What is your ASIC score?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You're welcome. I hope dark is ok. Haven't heard or seen since xmas.


It is not like him to be this quiet for this long. I do hope all is ok. Maybe he got some really cool PC gear for Christmas and is still tweaking it!


----------



## Dunkan77

My ASIC is 70.5%


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> My ASIC is 70.5%


Interesting. My ASIC is 72.5% and I can hit 1533 with no artifacts and then about 1550 with artifacts when running heaven or firemark.

I am not sure if this has bearing on how high of an OC you can hit but do you know who the manufacturer of your video card memory is? Mine is samsung.

What are your temps when running a high OC? You can always try a fresh application of thermal paste to the gpu chip. I did this and noticed maybe a 1 to a 2 deg drop in temps. You may get better results and it may help your OC.
FYI I have the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 card though I do want to get a watercooled card for my next gpu (hopefully a 1080).


----------



## Dunkan77

So my card run about 76C ans is loud af btw... I get artifacts in the witcher at anything above 1506. It might be the VRM tho... I have 4+1 and i believe even reference 980 has 6+2, because all SC cards are reference boards, its from ssc and up that thy're custom -_-


----------



## DeathAngel74

So all is well? Working ok at 1506? Side-note, I conquered my lame POS ASUS RT-AC3100. Bad custom firmware flash tweaked the whole thing.....Took 2 days to fix everything!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Interesting. My ASIC is 72.5% and I can hit 1533 with no artifacts and then about 1550 with artifacts when running heaven or firemark.
> 
> I am not sure if this has bearing on how high of an OC you can hit but do you know who the manufacturer of your video card memory is? Mine is samsung.
> 
> What are your temps when running a high OC? You can always try a fresh application of thermal paste to the gpu chip. I did this and noticed maybe a 1 to a 2 deg drop in temps. You may get better results and it may help your OC.
> FYI I have the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 card though I do want to get a watercooled card for my next gpu (hopefully a 1080).


Some of that could be temps, driver versions, power delivery, slightly different components, slightly different quality of components.....there's about a million things that will play into the overclockability...ASIC is just a measurement on the core itself.


----------



## DeathAngel74

salt, rubbing alcohol and battery acid can fix those problems, lol. Sup Vellinious


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> salt, rubbing alcohol and battery acid can fix those problems, lol. Sup Vellinious


lol, rubbing alcohol...it does the GPU good. = P


----------



## DeathAngel74

LOL! 91% isopropyl


----------



## Dunkan77

Yeah so far I got a nice boost in perf thanks man!


----------



## DeathAngel74

you're welcome


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> salt, rubbing alcohol and battery acid can fix those problems, lol. Sup Vellinious


Wait, salt and battery acid??? Please explain....


----------



## DeathAngel74

It was sarcasm, sorry. Inside joke from when we both had 970's, LOL!


----------



## GamersCare

I noticed the list of recommended cards to stay away form, but are there specific cards that would be recommended? I'd be interested in either a 970 or 980 if I can find a used one for cheap on eBay


----------



## DeathAngel74

970 SSC 2.0+ or 970 2.0 FTW+


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It was sarcasm, sorry. Inside joke from when we both had 970's, LOL!


Haha, thanks for the clarification......For a second there I thought you people were loosing it!!


----------



## GamersCare

Okay great. What kind of performance difference can you usually expect? And does it have to be water cooled?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 970 SSC 2.0+ or 970 2.0 FTW+


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> Okay great. What kind of performance difference can you usually expect? And does it have to be water cooled?


So these cards have a better power delivery dsign and this makes for potentially more stable overclocks since the components aren't being pushed to their limits. And no, most of the time watercooling gives you marginal peformance gains and with a custom BIOS, you remove thermal throttling altogether. However, a cooler running chip may yield a more stable OC, again, if not a higher one.

Look for *brand name* GTX 970 *model name* power phases. Generally you'll find the most in-depth reviews of a card on bit-tech.com


----------



## GamersCare

I'd be looking to get it for my 14 year old brother who sometimes games almost all day. Would there be a high risk of failure in his circumstances if he's running the custom bios all day?
I really couldn't afford to buy all new **** for him. It would need to be stable. Is that realistic or is this more for casual use?
Hope hat question makes sense
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> So these cards have a better power delivery dsign and this makes for potentially more stable overclocks since the components aren't being pushed to their limits. And no, most of the time watercooling gives you marginal peformance gains and with a custom BIOS, you remove thermal throttling altogether. However, a cooler running chip may yield a more stable OC, again, if not a higher one.
> 
> Look for *brand name* GTX 970 *model name* power phases. Generally you'll find the most in-depth reviews of a card on bit-tech.com


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> I'd be looking to get it for my 14 year old brother who sometimes games almost all day. Would there be a high risk of failure in his circumstances if he's running the custom bios all day?
> I really couldn't afford to buy all new **** for him. It would need to be stable. Is that realistic or is this more for casual use?
> Hope hat question makes sense


My 14 yr old used to game 8-10 hours a day with 2 970 FTW+'s in SLI. Both cards had custom bios mods from me. As long as temps and voltage are kept in check, you're fine.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> So these cards have a better power delivery dsign and this makes for potentially more stable overclocks since the components aren't being pushed to their limits. And no, most of the time watercooling gives you marginal peformance gains and with a custom BIOS, you remove thermal throttling altogether. However, a cooler running chip may yield a more stable OC, again, if not a higher one.
> 
> Look for *brand name* GTX 970 *model name* power phases. Generally you'll find the most in-depth reviews of a card on bit-tech.com


its funny how it seems that with the pascal series, power delivery is slightly meaningless because of the locked bios tdp limits and all that. my next upgrade won't be a new chip but a waterblock from ek for my gigabyte xtreme 980 ti. i know that 60c is the most i top out at with the windows open, no side on my case, and the fans going 100%... yeah that sounds horrible but like, watercool the chip and i might get 1575 or higher.


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roxas180*
> 
> 
> Can any one help me? I want improve my GTX 970 if it is possible.


Please, someone can help me!!

I only want know if I can upgrade my Elitegroup GTX 970 I cant find any info for this card. My asic is 63.4%.

Thanks.


----------



## Dunkan77

Elitegroup? I haven't heard of them can you send a link of a review or image at least?
You should be able to at least get rid of thermal throttling and power limits if you BIOS mod it, then the rest like more voltage, better OC, isn't guaranteed.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Interesting question, I have 2 Gigabyte 980 Ti's, one is the G1 Gaming model while the other is the Windforce 3 model, would it be possible for you to make a bios that would work for both of them? They use the same custom board from what I am told.


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roxas180*
> 
> Hello this is my first post in this forum, I need help with my GTX 970 card. Someone can create a custom bios for me? Please. I dont know if I can update my bios.
> 
> @Mr-Dark Can you help me?
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 1267k .zip file


Yes, of course, you can see my graphics card in this image.


----------



## Dunkan77

I meant the actual GPU







I need to look pictures of it up to see if you will even benefit from a mod. When you type elitgroup gtx970 you don't find anything


----------



## Dunkan77

Click on the "lookup" button and send the link please


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Click on the "lookup" button and send the link please


I use this button and open this page https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2620/geforce-gtx-970

P.D. I obtain this GTX 970 of a one Medion PC


----------



## Dunkan77

I guess you have a reference board so you would get up to 1.212V with BIOS mod if you were locked to 1.200V I think. Apart from that if you have an aftermarket cooler you'll be able to get rid of Throttling once your card reaches 75 C or so. Expect 30-60 more MHz on the core with that and about 3-5 C temp increase since you won't be throttling and it's gonna be around +5 C if you will be using 1.212V for the first time. Set a more aggressive fan curve up.

These are recommendations based on my personal experience with this. I have a GTX 970 SC with ACX2 and custom mod gave me 40-50 more MHz on core and about 4 C higher temps in average even with a fairly aggressive (noisy) fan curve


----------



## n2k3

*[Edit: It seems that adjusting voltage through bios tweaking isn't supported by the Voltage Controller on the Lightning card.]*

Hey Mr-Dark, I would like to request a custom bios for my 980 Ti Lightning
I have two, I assume I can use the same bios for both of them.
These are the things I would like to see changed compared to stock:

Disable Nvidia GPU Boost 2.0
Unlock the hidden voltage slider for my card.
Increase the TDP limit to 425 W, note: Lightning has 8pin+8pin+6pin, so it could be higher, but not sure if it should (since I don't water cool it)
Set core voltage to 1281.3 mV, note: Lightning can probably handle more, but not sure if it should (since I don't water cool it)
Set core clock to 1506.5 MHz
Set memory clock to 4000 MHz
Custom fan curve with these values: 0% fan at 45°C ――― 80% fan at 72°C ――― 100% fan at 87°C
I've just spend the whole day figuring out what tools I need and how they work.
I'm not so sure about what all the values/sliders of MBT do yet,
but I'll figure that out when you've provided me with the modded bios file









And a few questions on how to fine tune the OC:
Can I use AB to increase core/memory OC after I flashed the bios?
Or should I just adjust values and keep re-flashing and then test for stability?
Would any core/memory clock value set be on top of the values set in the modified bios?
I can't set memory voltage and aux voltage through MBT, only through AB?

0_GM200_980Ti_B01_stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> I guess you have a reference board so you would get up to 1.212V with BIOS mod if you were locked to 1.200V I think. Apart from that if you have an aftermarket cooler you'll be able to get rid of Throttling once your card reaches 75 C or so. Expect 30-60 more MHz on the core with that and about 3-5 C temp increase since you won't be throttling and it's gonna be around +5 C if you will be using 1.212V for the first time. Set a more aggressive fan curve up.
> 
> These are recommendations based on my personal experience with this. I have a GTX 970 SC with ACX2 and custom mod gave me 40-50 more MHz on core and about 4 C higher temps in average even with a fairly aggressive (noisy) fan curve


I have a mod cooler with two fans and two heat-pipes. I use msi afterburn for overclock but how can I save the values? Can I create a new bios with the upgrade and flash it for permanent settings?


----------



## GamersCare

Okay great. I'll see if I can get a good deal on one and I'll hit ya up! Are you charging for the bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My 14 yr old used to game 8-10 hours a day with 2 970 FTW+'s in SLI. Both cards had custom bios mods from me. As long as temps and voltage are kept in check, you're fine.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roxas180*
> 
> I have a mod cooler with two fans and two heat-pipes. I use msi afterburn for overclock but how can I save the values? Can I create a new bios with the upgrade and flash it for permanent settings?


Yeah you can set your base core and memory clock to be your OC, but it will make your gpu run at this speed just to launch chrome. If you're okay with that then yeah you can do it. What is your max overclock right now? Also do you have 2x 6-pin? I will try to mod your BIOS but I don't even trust myself. If you want someone else to do it it's best because I'm not good...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> Okay great. I'll see if I can get a good deal on one and I'll hit ya up! Are you charging for the bios?


ROFL.
Should I be? All kidding aside....no charge....It takes like 10 minutes tops. If you end up with correct bios revision, you can flash one from my thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-ftw-2-0-custom-uefi-firmware


----------



## GamersCare

Have you gathered enough performance gains results to know a rough average percentage of increase in performance?


----------



## roxas180

No problem you can try it, I try put my GPU clock to 1251 and Memory clock to 1953 and work well.

I dont touch the voltage only upgrade +200 clock and +400 memory


----------



## DeathAngel74

not really....between 1506.5mhz-1570mhz core, 3800mhz-4001mhz memory, 290w-350w power limits. steady 60-64fps for sure with a single card, double that if you have sli
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15307550


----------



## GamersCare

Other people are getting below 9000 and you're getting more than 19K? That's insane

http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.224206297.395278844.1485717890#/?mode=basic&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/gpuname/spy/P/NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20970&gpuName=NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> not really....between 1506.5mhz-1570mhz core, 3800mhz-4001mhz memory, 290w-350w power limits. steady 60-64fps for sure with a single card, double that if you have sli
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15307550


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> Other people are getting below 9000 and you're getting more than 19K? That's insane
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.224206297.395278844.1485717890#/?mode=basic&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/gpuname/spy/P/NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20970&gpuName=NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20970


Love, love, love that my high score still stands atop the 2x list.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6368664


----------



## GamersCare

That's just insane. More than twice the score as other people are getting.
Is it water cooled?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Love, love, love that my high score still stands atop the 2x list.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6368664


----------



## taylor310

m200.zip 146k .zip file
Card EVGA GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0
Asic 74.3%
Boost off to prevent throttling.

I'm kind of new to this so i'm not sure what else i need to include here..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Bah!!


77.6% ASIC though


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> Other people are getting below 9000 and you're getting more than 19K? That's insane
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.224206297.395278844.1485717890#/?mode=basic&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/gpuname/spy/P/NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20970&gpuName=NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20970


Even more insane:


----------



## GamersCare

What single stock card would you compare a 970 with BIOS to

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Even more insane:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Even more insane:


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> What single stock card would you compare a 970 with BIOS to


A stock clock 980, the AMD 480 and 390.


----------



## GamersCare

That seems insane to me. So nvidia theottles their **** lots
Is the stock cooler on the 970 sufficient?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> A stock clock 980, the AMD 480 and 390.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> That seems insane to me. So nvidia theottles their **** lots
> Is the stock cooler on the 970 sufficient?


To get 980 type performance, and run an all out custom bios with increased voltage? No. Maxwell still suffers when it gets warm. The cooler you keep it, the better it'll run.


----------



## NvIdIa boy

Hi not to be a pain but i still need help with my msi gtx 960 4gig if any one has the time paige 790ish please


----------



## microtech

Can someone help me with this Mr-Dark custom bios?

It is set to 1455 core clock and has been fine for 6+ months. Suddenly now it's crashing and I need to drop the core clock one notch.

I'm not sure what the step down from 1455 would be, can someone please help, just one increment lower on the core clock:

2017.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## wickedgtr

I have an EVGA 970 SC ACX 2.0, and I've modified the bios increasing clocks, and TDP, but i still get 'PerfCap' "PWR".

Can anyone explain why?




Highest temps hit ~73C running furmark/heaven/firestrike.

Edit: Tried to add a bios file, but I get a JSON/AJAX error.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedgtr*
> 
> I have an EVGA 970 SC ACX 2.0, and I've modified the bios increasing clocks, and TDP, but i still get 'PerfCap' "PWR".
> 
> Can anyone explain why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest temps hit ~73C running furmark/heaven/firestrike.
> 
> Edit: Tried to add a bios file, but I get a JSON/AJAX error.


Try my BIOS, Dark angel did it for me I have the exact same card. Maybe you didn't increase power allowance on the PCI plugs. You're getting this error I guess because you're trying to upload a .rar file. It must be .zip

If you want to try my BIOS out, (PG-2974 card) here it is:

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

They'd have to copy all the settings to their bios if the revision is different.


----------



## roxas180

@dunkan77 Can you mod my bios when you have some free time? Thanks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedgtr*
> 
> I have an EVGA 970 SC ACX 2.0, and I've modified the bios increasing clocks, and TDP, but i still get 'PerfCap' "PWR".
> 
> Can anyone explain why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest temps hit ~73C running furmark/heaven/firestrike.
> 
> Edit: Tried to add a bios file, but I get a JSON/AJAX error.


Try using 7-zip or Winrar to zip and then upload it. If you can get it uploaded, I'll look at it tomorrow. Or do what Dunkan77 suggested.


----------



## wickedgtr

EVGA970SCACX2BiosMod.zip 135k .zip file


I looked at Dunkan77's bios, and the only big change is the first table, mine was set at 250000 and his 280000. He has more power allowed on each rail, but I am not hitting even close to those wattage/power numbers.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'll look at it later. Going to work after coffee.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedgtr*
> 
> EVGA970SCACX2BiosMod.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> I looked at Dunkan77's bios, and the only big change is the first table, mine was set at 250000 and his 280000. He has more power allowed on each rail, but I am not hitting even close to those wattage/power numbers.


Exactly, I only asked angel to do a preposterous power limit so I'd never hit that again and sure enough I don't. Not with 1.212V at least but that's all I can get with this card. Just check if your BIOS date and mine are the same with MaxwellTweaker and then you're good to go @roxas180


----------



## wickedgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Exactly, I only asked angel to do a preposterous power limit so I'd never hit that again and sure enough I don't. Not with 1.212V at least but that's all I can get with this card. Just check if your BIOS date and mine are the same with MaxwellTweaker and then you're good to go @roxas180


Tested your bios, as its the same date/rev etc, but it actually reacts even worse:


----------



## Dunkan77

835 MHz was the max core clock? Try cleaning the driver with DDU which can be found here
And/or go in device manager in wondows and disable the re-enable your card. Try this one first then if it still doesn't work, reinstall driver


----------



## roxas180

This is mi bios @Dunkan77 Can I use your bios?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@roxas180
no, you may brick your card. good news is: the card is not locked at 1.212v and has 6-pin power connections x2 correct?

give this shot

numod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @roxas180
> no, you may brick your card. good news is: the card is not locked at 1.212v and has 6-pin power connections x2 correct?
> 
> give this shot
> 
> numod.zip 136k .zip file


Great news, yes I have two 6-pin power connections and two fans, I can try this bios? Thanks for your help.


----------



## DeathAngel74

max out power, voltage and temp sliders. start with +0 on core/memory. If stable push further at +13 increments.


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> max out power, voltage and temp sliders. start with +0 on core/memory. If stable push further at +13 increments.


Sorry, I am a noob, for OC my card I need flash the "numod.zip" you send me and which is the software I need to change the card values (power, temps, voltage, memory and clock). Can I use MSI After burner?

Regards.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah msi afterburner
use this to flash
unzip the rom and place it in the same folder as nvflash exe's

nvflsh645.218.zip 951k .zip file

nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 numod.rom
y to confirm
let the program finish and reboot, then use afterburner


----------



## wickedgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> 835 MHz was the max core clock? Try cleaning the driver with DDU which can be found here
> And/or go in device manager in wondows and disable the re-enable your card. Try this one first then if it still doesn't work, reinstall driver


I ran the DDU (in safe mode) reinstalled the drivers, and no change. This is a brand new build (with used parts), so the driver was the latest version, and no other versions have been installed. It seems like I am hitting some other limit, not exposed in the bios, or something in hw, because when I use Dunkan's bios, his voltage is maxed out, so the total wattage is higher, if I lower voltages (but keep the TDP the same) it does clock up higher. so the GPU clock of ~850 is because it is hitting some other limit.

I am completely lost on to why it won't push any further, I had no issues tuning my 980 ti months ago.

Thanks for helping, I am just lost.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have you tried uninstalling overclocking software e.g. MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision? Sometimes that can help. Also, delete the associated folders in C:\Program Files (x86) if they still exist, reboot, then reinstall and reboot a final time. Then start fresh. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## wickedgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Have you tried uninstalling overclocking software e.g. MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision? Sometimes that can help. Also, delete the associated folders in C:\Program Files (x86) if they still exist, reboot, then reinstall and reboot a final time. Then start fresh. Hope that clears it up.


No change. Only way I can get better performance/clocks is adjusting the boost table so the voltage is lower at higher clocks. at least I am hitting 1341mhz @ 1.062v and it appears stable. TDP with my ROM maxes out @ ~83% - Dunkan's hits 100% TDP, but with clocks at 835 and at 1.212v.

Stock Bios:

970_SC_ACX2_Stock_GM204.zip 135k .zip file


My Current Modded BIOS:

EVGA970SCACX2BiosMod-k.zip 135k .zip file


I hope the bios rom chip is durable, I probably have 50 flashes at this point.


----------



## Dunkan77

You're having a very strange issue... So your clock isn't going as high with more voltage? Is that what's happening? And I wouldn't worry about the BIOS chip but rather bricking the card... I wish you neither


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, i remember having to push the boost clock to 1620ish, leaving the core at 1506.5 and [email protected]% +1.275v.


----------



## roxas180

@DeathAngel74 I flash the bios and I see new values, GPU Clock 1393MHz and Memory to 1953MHz

I am going to test this bios with futermark.

EDIT: I test the new bios and I obtein 2 FPS more than the stock bios y use 3dmark for the test


----------



## DeathAngel74

I would try playing some games and see if you can maintain a stable 60 FPS. Have some fun. Benchmarks don't really mean anything, if game crash.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ATM I'm stuck at 30fps playing Final Fantasy XIII. I've read there is a way to hex edit the .exe to unlock 60fps, but can't find anything on what to edit.







If anyone knows anything about unlocking the Steam version, please let me know.







It's Damien's fault....piece o'crap laptop....


----------



## roxas180

@DeathAngel74 Thanks for the bios I tested it 30 minutes with furmark. Can you check the images? Please.




Regards.


----------



## DeathAngel74

nice, glad its working out. dont use furmark, lol, those temps arent good for prolonged usage


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> nice, glad its working out. dont use furmark, lol, those temps arent good for prolonged usage


Okey, perfect thanks for your help







you are the best.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roxas180*
> 
> @DeathAngel74 Thanks for the bios I tested it 30 minutes with furmark. Can you check the images? Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.


Oh my god those temps are high... Back that voltage down it's veery bad for your GPU man. And also, can your core only run at 1391 MHz max with 1.275V ?? That's like unusually low... You should be hitting almost 1600 MHz with that you know? I don't know... what did you say your ASIC was? mine is 70.7 and I hit around 1500 with 1.212V


----------



## Imppis

Hi

Could someone help me whit new mod bios?

Specs:

-EVGA 980 Ti GAMING ACX 2.0+ (PN 06G-P4-4991)
-Power type 8+6-Pin
-ASIC 74.8%
*-EKWB water block
*+powerful water cooling system

My setups now:


Bios on attachment

Now days 1500mhz is unstable with +0mV. If i raise voltage the power limit is problem...

Thank you and sorry for my bad english.

GM200_980ti_Louke_stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imppis*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Could someone help me whit new mod bios?
> 
> Specs:
> 
> -EVGA 980 Ti GAMING ACX 2.0+ (PN 06G-P4-4991)
> -Power type 8+6-Pin
> -ASIC 74.8%
> *-EKWB water block
> *+powerful water cooling system
> 
> My setups now:
> 
> 
> Bios on attachment
> 
> Now days 1500mhz is unstable with +0mV. If i raise voltage the power limit is problem...
> 
> Thank you and sorry for my bad english.
> 
> GM200_980ti_Louke_stock.zip 152k .zip file


Ok so I'm still pretty much a noob at BIOS modding so whatever I give you just have it approved by someone like dark-angel but I'll try anyway. Again: don't flash this unless experienced user has approved of it. It will be avail in about 10 mins


----------



## Dunkan77

Someone approve of my BIOS please, What I tried to do was increase power target but since there are so many rails on the 980ti I got a bit confused, don't know if I changed the values for the PCI-e rails or not. Also disabled boost because this makes your card throttle (unnecessary since you have EKWB but still...) and bumped the base clock from 1000 to 1468 MHz, memory untouched and allowed some more volatge to complement increased max allowed TDP percentage:

GM200_980ti_Louke_Mod_v1.zip 152k .zip file


*WARNING: WORK OF A NOOB HERE, HAVE IT APPROVED BEFORE FLASHING*


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Imppis





Imppis_Mod_MK3.zip 151k .zip file


Max power is now 337W, unfortunately, voltage is locked in the BIOS @ 1.250V.

Same drill here:
Max out power, temp and voltage. unlink power and temp sliders, set "priority" to "TEMP". Start off with +0 on core and memory. If stable, push the core +13mhz, until not stable, then back off -13mhz and call it a day.
Enjoy!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Time to guzzle coffee and head to work.... /me grabs vape.....


----------



## roxas180

Hi @Dunkan77 My ASIC is 63,4%. Whats the matter can you help me please?


----------



## Dunkan77

okay I don't know if its normal but yeah 1.275V should give you much better clock speeds, although you have a fairly low ASIC so maybe it explains why you can't OC very mcuh. But you should not run with this much voltage anyways because your GPU gets too hot. Try valley benchmark for 20 minutes to see what overclock and temperatures you get. Try to stay under 85 C


----------



## Imppis

Thanks to the bios @DeathAngel74

Looks like card is not good. Imppis_Mod_MK3.rom is unstable. I need but ~-13--26MHz to get the GPU stable.









1569MHz @1.255V = unstable
1531MHz @ 1.255V = stable

Can anything be done to get to the +1600MHz?

Stable setups:


----------



## DeathAngel74

You've got it all wrong, lol. Anything past 1506.5/8000 is very good. Enjoy it and play a few games.


----------



## Imppis

@Imppis
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You've got it all wrong, lol. Anything past 1506.5/8000 is very good. Enjoy it and play a few games.


Ok. Sounds good.

Is the 1.25V max what i can use? Can we try 1.275V?


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> okay I don't know if its normal but yeah 1.275V should give you much better clock speeds, although you have a fairly low ASIC so maybe it explains why you can't OC very mcuh. But you should not run with this much voltage anyways because your GPU gets too hot. Try valley benchmark for 20 minutes to see what overclock and temperatures you get. Try to stay under 85 C


I use Valley for 20 minutes and the 970 stay at 83 C. It is ok?


----------



## DeathAngel74

1.250 is the max.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roxas180*
> 
> I use Valley for 20 minutes and the 970 stay at 83 C. It is ok?


Yeah 83 C is fine but how much voltage and clock are you running at?


----------



## GamersCare

What temp is too hot to run consistently then? After 81 degrees, the CAM software gave a warning that running it at that temp is risking damage and reduces lifespan


----------



## DeathAngel74

Everyone says up to 85C. Even eVGA before my card commited suicide. Came to find out there was no thermal material between the die and heatsink. I would increase the fan speed to keep the temps under 65C, because that's when Maxwell starts to throttle due to temps.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Everyone says up to 85C. Even eVGA before my card commited suicide. Came to find out there was no thermal material between the die and heatsink. I would increase the fan speed to keep the temps under 65C, because that's when Maxwell starts to throttle due to temps.


Didn't you have an ACX 2.0 card? You know how loud those fans are at 100% right? 100% is what I need to keep my card under 65 C xD Anyways mine doesn't throttle at all anymore thanks to you so there's that ^.^


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yep, I remember. I had 2 FTW 2.0+ in SLI. But I have 3 kids, my wife and 11 case fans, lol. The 1070 isn't so bad...3600 rpm at 100%. Only when gaming though. It was just my .02, trying to make a point about thermal throttling and gpu boost 2.0


----------



## Dunkan77

Ah well I can understand that xD the Acx 2.0 non + is like 4500 RPM max so yeah...


----------



## DeathAngel74

2.0+ was 4650 rpm lol. Even worse than the previous generation


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Yeah 83 C is fine but how much voltage and clock are you running at?


I check it and I have 1.2000 V in AVG and in a little moment I have 1.2750V (MAX) and clock I have 1391 MHZ (MAX) and 1200 Mhz (AVG)

It is correct?


----------



## Dunkan77

It's very high voltage for a low clock but if that works then good







I would hope that you can get more than 1391 but if your card can't then it's okay


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 2.0+ was 4650 rpm lol. Even worse than the previous generation


The thing is all fans can be this noisy but not all of them rev this high. Take Asus's for example: the max is around 3k if I'm correct and yeah. The evga ones at 3k rpm are about as equally loud


----------



## roxas180

I have some problems with the bios @DeathAngel74 when I render a video with vegas the graphics card voltage stay at 1.2750V.

Can you help me with it? Please. Can you shere me a BIOS with less voltage? Thanks.

Regards.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roxas180*
> 
> I check it and I have 1.2000 V in AVG and in a little moment I have 1.2750V (MAX) and clock I have 1391 MHZ (MAX) and 1200 Mhz (AVG)
> 
> It is correct?


That is really poor.....what PSU? Which GPU model?


----------



## mrgnex

So I am rather new to BIOS modding all together and certainly new to it on my 980ti but I wanna go for it so I had a couple of questions. I am watercooled mind you..

What is the max safe voltage (I think I found 1.35?) and how do I adjust the max voltage with Maxwell II Bios tweaker?

How does the power table tab work? I just copied the values of another BIOS..

How is the ASIC quality tied to BIOS modding?

Are BIOS's interchangeable for the same PCB? (E.g. MSI Gaming BIOS on a Armor card or Gigabyte G1 BIOS on a Windforce card..)

Is it safe to just slam the Max Table Clock under the Boost Table to max?

For now I just copied the power table values and disabled the boost but I'd like to know what I am doing and I am eager to learn








Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That is really poor.....what PSU? Which GPU model?


Mi graphics card is an elitegroup GTX 970 (ASIC 63,4) and my psu model is an "AeroCool Strike-X Power 800W 80 Plus Silver Modular"

This is my oem bios

GM204.zip 1267k .zip file


And this is the @DeathAngel74 bios for me

numod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> So I am rather new to BIOS modding all together and certainly new to it on my 980ti but I wanna go for it so I had a couple of questions. I am watercooled mind you..
> 
> What is the max safe voltage (I think I found 1.35?) and how do I adjust the max voltage with Maxwell II Bios tweaker?
> 
> How does the power table tab work? I just copied the values of another BIOS..
> 
> How is the ASIC quality tied to BIOS modding?
> 
> Are BIOS's interchangeable for the same PCB? (E.g. MSI Gaming BIOS on a Armor card or Gigabyte G1 BIOS on a Windforce card..)
> 
> Is it safe to just slam the Max Table Clock under the Boost Table to max?
> 
> For now I just copied the power table values and disabled the boost but I'd like to know what I am doing and I am eager to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


I would really not copy power values form another BIOS unless it's the same brand, model and variant of GPU (for instance, from a modded 980 evga classified to mine if I had one. Check for part numbers to be sure) as you might not have the same VRM layout as the other card's BIOS you looked at. *VRM* is Voltage Regulation Module, and it might not be robust enough for those values you put in if it's not the same card. Also, you mgiht not even have the same amount of *power rails* going to your card (which is number of PCI-E power plugs) so trying to change this might make you change the value for the PCI-E slot and the max for that is 75W. Adding more to that is really dangerous and should never be done... You could do this by mistake if there isn't even the same number of fields to change in the Power table page.

Second, 1.35V is fairly high, I would stop at 1.27-1.3V but it depends on how badly you want better OC and how daring you are. Electrical pathways degrade regardless of temperatures and pushing more voltage through them surely shortens their lifespan. It does all sound scary but it's not all that bad since a bit of research will have you seeing most people running around 1.3 V at the very max for maxwell GPU's. For example JayzTwoCents, when he had 3 Titan X (maxwell) was running a custom BIOS at 1.3V but he only used them for about 2 years so he wouldn;t have had the time to see the effects of increased wear on the components possibly lowering the max OC he would get.

Third, *ASIC* quality is an index of purity you could say for the silicon making your actual die up. The higher it is, the less voltage and power is required to have the core run at a said frequency. Take the previous used with *63% ASIC*: He can achieve 1392 MHz with 1.275V while I have *70% ASIC* and I can get 1480 MHz with 1.212V. Generally a higher ASIC quality gives you better chances of having a better overclocking card but it's not guaranteed as the components in your *VRM* might not be as high tier as your core is.

Fourth, no oyu cannot interchange BIOS from different cards, it's running a high risk of bricking it.

Fifth, it's not dangerous per se but you will definitely get crashes because as soon as something loads your GPU, it will try to run at that max frequency if you don't input negative offsets in your OC utility.

To sum up, I wouldn't even trust myself with BIOS modding, it seems you really have to have good knowledge and experience tinkering with the power rails and knowing what actually makes your card work at all, let alone have it OC better than previously. I hope this was useful







I wasn't too sure about why it would brick your card to put another BIOS, maybe the reason is so obvious that I didn't see it xD


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm just gonna keep my mouth shut, LOL! Oh well here goes anyway


----------



## Dunkan77

huh?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Oh. You post about cross flashing and I was trying to be funny. It's too late for me, luckily, I came out ok


----------



## Dunkan77

you still wouldn't recommend it tho would you? but say the two cards don;t even have the same number of power plugs, is that gonna brick it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nope. Some people have no experience could brick their card/s, unfortunately.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Later, I've been up for about 20 hours, SLEEP!!!! for 3 hours, lol


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> I would really not copy power values form another BIOS unless it's the same brand, model and variant of GPU (for instance, from a modded 980 evga classified to mine if I had one. Check for part numbers to be sure) as you might not have the same VRM layout as the other card's BIOS you looked at. *VRM* is Voltage Regulation Module, and it might not be robust enough for those values you put in if it's not the same card. Also, you mgiht not even have the same amount of *power rails* going to your card (which is number of PCI-E power plugs) so trying to change this might make you change the value for the PCI-E slot and the max for that is 75W. Adding more to that is really dangerous and should never be done... You could do this by mistake if there isn't even the same number of fields to change in the Power table page.


Okay so if it has the same VRM layout and such it should be fine. Do I just copy over values? I mean where do modders get their values from?
Quote:


> Second, 1.35V is fairly high, I would stop at 1.27-1.3V but it depends on how badly you want better OC and how daring you are. Electrical pathways degrade regardless of temperatures and pushing more voltage through them surely shortens their lifespan. It does all sound scary but it's not all that bad since a bit of research will have you seeing most people running around 1.3 V at the very max for maxwell GPU's. For example JayzTwoCents, when he had 3 Titan X (maxwell) was running a custom BIOS at 1.3V but he only used them for about 2 years so he wouldn;t have had the time to see the effects of increased wear on the components possibly lowering the max OC he would get.


Noted. I wanna keep it alive so 1.3 max it is. How can I adjust the max voltage with the BIOS editor?
Quote:


> Third, *ASIC* quality is an index of purity you could say for the silicon making your actual die up. The higher it is, the less voltage and power is required to have the core run at a said frequency. Take the previous used with *63% ASIC*: He can achieve 1392 MHz with 1.275V while I have *70% ASIC* and I can get 1480 MHz with 1.212V. Generally a higher ASIC quality gives you better chances of having a better overclocking card but it's not guaranteed as the components in your *VRM* might not be as high tier as your core is.


Yeah I heard but I also heard people say (including Buildzoid) that it is utter useless. I think even Jay said it about the Asic binned EVGA Kingpin cards, that they shouldn't charge more money based on that.
Quote:


> Fourth, no oyu cannot interchange BIOS from different cards, it's running a high risk of bricking it.


I was thinking some PCB's might be the same but a lower end model might miss some phases. Doesn't always seem the case. I think my 980Ti Armor has the same amount of phases and the same PCB as the MSI 980Ti Gaming. Just as my 980Ti Windforce has the same phases and PCB as the G1 Gaming. It should work right? I mean it did with the Hawaii cards I flashed..
Quote:


> Fifth, it's not dangerous per se but you will definitely get crashes because as soon as something loads your GPU, it will try to run at that max frequency if you don't input negative offsets in your OC utility.


I see. That makes sense. I disabled boost anyway so I think it might be uselses..
Quote:


> To sum up, I wouldn't even trust myself with BIOS modding, it seems you really have to have good knowledge and experience tinkering with the power rails and knowing what actually makes your card work at all, let alone have it OC better than previously. I hope this was useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't too sure about why it would brick your card to put another BIOS, maybe the reason is so obvious that I didn't see it xD


You're totally right but that's why I want to learn. I gotta start somewhere. Not doing it won't get me anywhere either.

Thank you so much for your help. Any more help would be greatly appreciated!

+1 rep!


----------



## Dunkan77

I guess the concern about VRM layout is how much load they're gonna be getting. Spreading a same load over 8 phases is better than over 6, your components aren't as close to their limit then. And yeah you'll have more overall power headroom.
Quote:


> Yeah I heard but I also heard people say (including Buildzoid) that it is utter useless. I think even Jay said it about the Asic binned EVGA Kingpin cards, that they shouldn't charge more money based on that.


Not exactly useless but it can be for the majority of the time yeah.
Quote:


> I was thinking some PCB's might be the same but a lower end model might miss some phases.


You'd be quite right as my EVGA GTX 970 SC has the reference board layout but the SSC and FTW (applies for + variants too) have custom PCB's. The main benefit with those is that companies design this with a beefy cooler in mind since it's the whole point of AIB's. Nvidia is conservative because they have to work around a "compact" form factor and a tiny heatsink so they won't add any more heat to the system with beefy power delivery and as a result of that, a more power hungry / better overclocking core. Asus, Gigabyte or MSI all have their reference and custom PCB cards with better quality components and more of them.

Disabling boost is useful yeah, your card doesn't throttle anymore but since you're on water this isn't even a concern for you







I'm learning too, and one thing I did remember is when you see a value under the power table that says 75000, stay the hell away from that. Also to disable boost, tinker with clock states and their respective voltages but I still wouldn't mod my own BIOS and flash it though. Dark angel is good at that so just give him your stock BIOS, what you want from your card and he'll craft one just for you







He did mine and it''s working wonders. Shame I have a voltage locked card tho... -_-


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> I guess the concern about VRM layout is how much load they're gonna be getting. Spreading a same load over 8 phases is better than over 6, your components aren't as close to their limit then. And yeah you'll have more overall power headroom.
> Not exactly useless but it can be for the majority of the time yeah.
> You'd be quite right as my EVGA GTX 970 SC has the reference board layout but the SSC and FTW (applies for + variants too) have custom PCB's. The main benefit with those is that companies design this with a beefy cooler in mind since it's the whole point of AIB's. Nvidia is conservative because they have to work around a "compact" form factor and a tiny heatsink so they won't add any more heat to the system with beefy power delivery and as a result of that, a more power hungry / better overclocking core. Asus, Gigabyte or MSI all have their reference and custom PCB cards with better quality components and more of them.
> 
> Disabling boost is useful yeah, your card doesn't throttle anymore but since you're on water this isn't even a concern for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning too, and one thing I did remember is when you see a value under the power table that says 75000, stay the hell away from that. Also to disable boost, tinker with clock states and their respective voltages but I still wouldn't mod my own BIOS and flash it though. Dark angel is good at that so just give him your stock BIOS, what you want from your card and he'll craft one just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did mine and it''s working wonders. Shame I have a voltage locked card tho... -_-


You're right that it would be easier. But it would be less fun and I'd like to learn. I can always get my bricked card back since I have a spare 520 which I can use to flash my 980Ti.
Besides, Mr-Dark hasn't posted anything since 16 december?

It maybe doesn't throttle but there honestly is no use for boost either..

I think I'm gonna try flashing the newest MSI bios from a card with the same PCB first and try from there.


----------



## Dunkan77

I'd like to point out you're only going to see benefits from flashing a BIOS if yours is locking the voltage down. If your card already doesn't have the voltage blocked then you're just getting rid of the boost and eventually power limit but I suppose you did your research before embarking on this so report back if you need help.

And no mr dark hasn't posted since. Dark angel is here if you need some help


----------



## roxas180

@Dunkan77 @DeathAngel74 Can you check this image? I obtain these results with stock bios. But the problem is the boost work intermittent. It is possible to configure a bios to leave it permanently? Thanks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@roxas180,
Try this. I set the boost clock to 1455.5MHz with boost off.

numodV2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## roxas180

Works very good, but I obtain the same voltage 1.2750 like the other bios. @Dunkan77 said this voltage is dangerous. Can I have this clock with less voltage?

Thanks for your support @DeathAngel74


----------



## Dunkan77

It's not dangerous, it's the heat thats dangerous. You told us you were at 90 C or more with that voltage last time. This is very not good! If the temperature is around 80 C or less then it's good. Try to keep under 80 at all times but 81 or 82 is fine, more and I would start to worry. I have to go though, Good night guys







Will help more if I can tomorrow


----------



## quattromania

i´ve already requested a custom bios for evga gtx980 acx SC 2.0. Maybe someone could help me? Asic 79,8%.
Thank you.

EVGA.GTX980.4096.150814.zip 198k .zip file


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> It's not dangerous, it's the heat thats dangerous. You told us you were at 90 C or more with that voltage last time. This is very not good! If the temperature is around 80 C or less then it's good. Try to keep under 80 at all times but 81 or 82 is fine, more and I would start to worry. I have to go though, Good night guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will help more if I can tomorrow


I run Valley test and I have 83 C for 30 minutes, it is ok?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Too warm for me. I keep my cards cold..50ish degrees.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Under load, temps fluctuate between 39C-45C-49C


----------



## roxas180

@DeathAngel74 You only have 50C when you run valley a FullHD?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I don't know yet. I was talking about gaming load so far. 49-50C after an hour of the witcher 3. I'll try to post some benchmark results this weekend if I have time.

I did find a few older benchmark results though.


----------



## TuBBe

Any idea if i could undervolt my 940m with custom bios? It runs at 93c while playing dota, would like to see it go down a bit without touching clocks too much.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TuBBe*
> 
> Any idea if i could undervolt my 940m with custom bios? It runs at 93c while playing dota, would like to see it go down a bit without touching clocks too much.


If you undervolt your gpu your clock will automatically drop so that's a nit weird to see you say that. And also I don't know much about laptop GPU's so I won't be able to tell anyway... sorry :/


----------



## TuBBe

Atleast when i decreased my CPU voltage offset by 90mv, the clocks stayed the same but power usage and temps dropped hugely, i was wishing to get same kind of gains with GPU.


----------



## roxas180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I don't know yet. I was talking about gaming load so far. 49-50C after an hour of the witcher 3. I'll try to post some benchmark results this weekend if I have time.
> 
> I did find a few older benchmark results though.


What is your graphics card? Your 970 its really better than my 970 :O


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TuBBe*
> 
> Atleast when i decreased my CPU voltage offset by 90mv, the clocks stayed the same but power usage and temps dropped hugely, i was wishing to get same kind of gains with GPU.


I undervolted my old i7 2600 to 1.13 and ran it overclocked as high as it could too but GPU's somehow drop their clocks upon touching the voltage even slightly


----------



## asdkj1740

where is mr dark??


----------



## BosMossel86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> where is mr dark??


Don't know, also want a few tweaks from him...


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BosMossel86*
> 
> Don't know, also want a few tweaks from him...


how long has he been missing here?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roxas180*
> 
> What is your graphics card? Your 970 its really better than my 970 :O


eVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0+(3975-KR)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> how long has he been missing here?


Since December...


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> eVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0+(3975-KR)
> Since December...


so no one help modding bios now???


----------



## navjack27

i'd offer to help mod, i kinda know what he did... but i get why hes taking a break. thats a lot of the same to do for literally the entire internet FOR FREE. its gotta be taxing on the guy.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i'd offer to help mod, i kinda know what he did... but i get why hes taking a break. thats a lot of the same to do for literally the entire internet FOR FREE. its gotta be taxing on the guy.


great, if you need some help you can find me too

this is the great thread ever, cant let it stop!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I help when I can on my days off


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quattromania*
> 
> i´ve already requested a custom bios for evga gtx980 acx SC 2.0. Maybe someone could help me? Asic 79,8%.
> Thank you.
> 
> EVGA.GTX980.4096.150814.zip 198k .zip file


cant open it, reupload it


----------



## quattromania

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> cant open it, reupload it


its only renamed to .zip -> just rename it to .rom

i attached a new zip-file. should work too.

thanks in andvance

EVGA.GTX980.4096.150814.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quattromania*
> 
> its only renamed to .zip -> just rename it to .rom
> 
> i attached a new zip-file. should work too.
> 
> thanks in andvance
> 
> EVGA.GTX980.4096.150814.zip 147k .zip file


 sss.zip 147k .zip file


try this but i am new here haha
375w 1.262v 1455/3505 boost off


----------



## BosMossel86

Hi asdkj1740, cold you explain to me how to remove the boost.?. I've already increased the Power limit. Just need the card to stop boosting.
My 980ti is watercooled, but when it reaches 60 something deg, it drops its clock. Also want to increase the Voltage.

Can I post my modified Bios.?.


----------



## BosMossel86

My Bios

GM200Modded.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## BosMossel86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BosMossel86*
> 
> My Bios
> 
> GM200Modded.zip 147k .zip file


Oh, my GPU stable clock is just over 1500Mhz and Vram is 4000Mhz( 8000Mhz effective)


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BosMossel86*
> 
> Oh, my GPU stable clock is just over 1500Mhz and Vram is 4000Mhz( 8000Mhz effective)


yours has some hidden voltages needed to be extracted by kelper bios tweaker.

a.zip 146k .zip file

there are few ways to turn off the boost and the usual way to do it is to set all three entries to #0, and you have to go to the boost states to change those performance states's values.
i have got you those hidden voltages and turned off the boost locking at 1506/4000 now, but i have not changed those voltages as i dont know what level you would like to set.


----------



## BosMossel86

Thank you very much, will give it a try just t now...


----------



## Dunkan77

Hello guys,
I need help again but this time for a friend of mine who has a much better GPU and most importantly, one that isn't EVGA and therefore not hardware locked to 1.212 V.
He has the MSI Gaming 970 with the Twin Frozr V. I was modding his BIOS but then realized he has 6 power phases and bcoz of the I wasn't sure what I was changing in the power tables. Can someone take a look at the BIOS for me? He needs more voltage and more power obviously (like 140%) and also, set the max table clock quite high because he can already OC close to 1600 MHz on air no mods so yeah... gotta say I'm jealous here x) And disable GPU Boost of course. Thanks for the help in advance









MSI_970stock.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'll take a look


----------



## Dunkan77

Oh thanks so much again dude







I was lucky to post it when you were around but I get it if you don't have time right now it's fine he wasn't too inclined on the idea of it and I understand him it can be nerve racking just to think about bricking. But yeah I'll wait


----------



## DeathAngel74

I set the power table to 300W TDP, 107W on the six pin, left the 8pin alone at 159W, maxed the pcie slot to 75W=342W. That way the card isn't starved for power. Working on the other stuff now. Power limit is 140%, 215W-300W.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Max boost is set to 1607.5, stock memory, 342W, 1.281v, boost off @ 1531.5. They can use Afterburner to overclock higher.

MSI_970mod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Dunkan77

Thanks a lot


----------



## DeathAngel74

you're welcome


----------



## Hidan17dany

Hello guy's, I have a Asus Strix 970
My max overclocking with gpu boost is -1513mhz Gpu clock
-8002mhz for Vram
Power target -120%
Gpu temp target - 91c
But i have a limited voltage....cant pass over 1212mV? 

What can i do something to improve?


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hidan17dany*
> 
> Hello guy's, I have a Asus Strix 970
> My max overclocking with gpu boost is -1513mhz Gpu clock
> -8002mhz for Vram
> Power target -120%
> Gpu temp target - 91c
> But i have a limited voltage....cant pass over 1212mV?
> 
> What can i do something to improve?


upload your bios to here. but it is said that strix has voltage locked bios. you can still increase the power and off-boost to avoid those throttlings.


----------



## BosMossel86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> yours has some hidden voltages needed to be extracted by kelper bios tweaker.
> 
> a.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> there are few ways to turn off the boost and the usual way to do it is to set all three entries to #0, and you have to go to the boost states to change those performance states's values.
> i have got you those hidden voltages and turned off the boost locking at 1506/4000 now, but i have not changed those voltages as i dont know what level you would like to set.


Thanks for the Bios, seems my card is failing me above 1550Mhz. Temps are in check at 65deg(watercooled) but start to get artifacting beyond that.


----------



## Dunkan77

@Hidan17dany
Upload your BIOS here so that people can take a look at it. I'm not sure if your card has a hardware limit to 1.212V like mine or a BIOS limit in which case a BIOS mod will allow for more voltage to be fed to th core. It must be compressed into a .zip file, not .rar as it will not work on this site. Use GPU-Z to extract your BIOS


----------



## DeathAngel74

@BosMossel86, try this:



av2.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BosMossel86*
> 
> Thanks for the Bios, seems my card is failing me above 1550Mhz. Temps are in check at 65deg(watercooled) but start to get artifacting beyond that.


i didnt set the voltages for you, if yours is in watercooling then you can try 1.27v or even higher.


----------



## godofpainTR

Hello everybody, I'm using a Clevo P651RE laptop with a gtx 970M 6GB graphics card with GSYNC monitor (if that matters).
I would like to be able to unlock my core clock slider in MSI Afterburner and increase the temperature limit to 82c.
Also a custom fan curve would be nice if possible.

Here is the bios file: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-WceX_qG2GKOEZndUprd043eWs
Forum upload didn't work for some reason.
Thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## Sjoma

Hello. I was very satisfied with Mr-Dark bios for my 970. Now i have Gigabyte 980 ti g1. Asic is 75,9. On stock 1,180v i am settled on 1470 core right now. but cant really test oervolting, cause my clocks will downboost. So what i ask: Is it possible to only 1) raise tdp or whatever decreasing clocks, but leave boost on? 2) Not fix voltage, but instead unlock it from stock to 1,281, so i can test cards behaviour in afterburner with different voltages before i will find sweet spot? Thank you.

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjoma*
> 
> Hello. I was very satisfied with Mr-Dark bios for my 970. Now i have Gigabyte 980 ti g1. Asic is 75,9. On stock 1,180v i am settled on 1470 core right now. but cant really test oervolting, cause my clocks will downboost. So what i ask: Is it possible to only 1) raise tdp or whatever decreasing clocks, but leave boost on? 2) Not fix voltage, but instead unlock it from stock to 1,281, so i can test cards behaviour in afterburner with different voltages before i will find sweet spot? Thank you.
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


Can you verify the reason for your performance being limited in GPU-Z and sending screenshots of it after a while on Valley or Heaven or some benchmark run? That would help. Also I believe the voltage is BIOS locked on GM200 cards but that needs dark angel's work as I'm not too comfortable with tweaking this.

Also, GPU boost can be disabled altogether to remedy the Vdroop and clock speed hits that go with it be be wary of temperatures, they will be quite a bit higher since your GPU will no longer bring back power, voltage nor clocks. If you have headroom you can leave your fan profile as is, otherwise you should really consider a more aggressive fan curve to keep temps in the safe range.


----------



## Sjoma

Voltage is not locked on that card, i can go to 1.243v on that stock bios. I already tried another bios with 600w tdp and fixed voltage of 1.275 it was working good, no Vrel or Vop. But i would like to be able to play with clocks and voltage thru afterburner first to see how its scales. After i will flash my comfortable clock and voltage. So short: wanna higher TDP and ability to raise voltage to 1,281v.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjoma*
> 
> Voltage is not locked on that card, i can go to 1.243v on that stock bios. I already tried another bios with 600w tdp and fixed voltage of 1.275 it was working good, no Vrel or Vop. But i would like to be able to play with clocks and voltage thru afterburner first to see how its scales. After i will flash my comfortable clock and voltage. So short: wanna higher TDP and ability to raise voltage to 1,281v.


 1.28v.zip 146k .zip file

475w, boost should be remain unchanged, 1.28v
i am not mr dark so try this on your own risks.

yes your bios has some hidden voltages only but not locked at 1.21v, that can be extracted from kepler bios tweaker.
i dont know how to enlarge the upper limit of the voltage bar on msi ab. but you have to know that adding 100mv on msi ab voltage bar does not mean the actual voltage shown on gpuz will increase in the same amount. this is some kind of protection made by factory to avoid hurting the card by playing with msi ab (so playing with msi ab is 100% safe). but you can modify the bios to set different voltage level you want. let say you want 1.26v, then you can open maxwell bios tweaker and go to the voltage table page and then change all those 1.28v to 1.26v. then save it and flash it. you can do it by yourself.


----------



## OctoPirate

Hi!

I got an GTX 960 4gb (Gigabyte GV-N960WF2OC-4GD) and i want to overclock this card. Should i overclock without custom bios? Or what more has a custom bios than a simply OC? I can overclokc with Gigabyte tool, but with the MS AB too, but i think a custom bios is better. Or not? How can i install this on my video card? This wont break my card? I'm noob in this topic, thanks for the help


----------



## DeathAngel74

Beat me to it, lol @asdkj1740
HIdden / Voltage scaling unlocked 1175mv-1281mv, power 425W
@Sjoma

GM200mod.zip 146k .zip file




You can also go here for a pre-made bios mod by my trusted buddy @Laithan. JUst look for /F10 D_P
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Beat me to it, lol
> HIdden / Voltage scaling unlocked 1175mv-1281mv, power 425W
> @Sjoma
> 
> GM200mod.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also go here for a pre-made bios mod by my trusted buddy @Laithan
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


yeah should be the second voltage matters the msi ab voltage settings.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OctoPirate*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I got an GTX 960 4gb (Gigabyte GV-N960WF2OC-4GD) and i want to overclock this card. Should i overclock without custom bios? Or what more has a custom bios than a simply OC? I can overclokc with Gigabyte tool, but with the MS AB too, but i think a custom bios is better. Or not? How can i install this on my video card? This wont break my card? I'm noob in this topic, thanks for the help


custom bios can lock the core clock and avoid voltage / power / temp throttling in some extends.
it can raise the voltage over the limitation of msi ab in order to increase the stable core clock, but not much, probably within 50mhz from 1.21v to 1.27v.
massively heat will come out though.


----------



## Sjoma

Thanks. Havent flashed it yet, just checked. Pretty sure actually that it is fixed voltage 1.281v and not extended voltage control. Before i wrote here i tried myself, but didnt suceed and decided to ask someone who knows better.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjoma*
> 
> Thanks. Havent flashed it yet, just checked. Pretty sure actually that it is fixed voltage 1.281v and not extended voltage control. Before i wrote here i tried myself, but didnt suceed and decided to ask someone who knows better.


your failure is because your stock bios has incomplete voltage table. after getting the full and complete voltage table, changing voltage has only one way to do it.


----------



## OctoPirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> custom bios can lock the core clock and avoid voltage / power / temp throttling in some extends.
> it can raise the voltage over the limitation of msi ab in order to increase the stable core clock, but not much, probably within 50mhz from 1.21v to 1.27v.
> massively heat will come out though.


OK, and what can I do for maximize the performance of my GPu? I can run it at 1475 MHz (GPU) and 1953 (Memory) without any issue, and without over-voltage. Maybe i can reach 1495 and 1990. But at 1500 and 2000 I already got some texture error. How can I increase my GPU power?

Can send for me someone a link for custom Gigabyte GTX 960 4gb Windforce 2 BIOS? I want to get some + fps, at Full HD resolution







2-3 FPS more can I?


----------



## Sjoma

Thanks guys, i only now notice second modded bios from you. That looks like it. will try soon. But actually when i failed, i did unlock those voltages thru kepler tweaker, and putted similar values that you gave me now. But....after flashing whole picture was blurry, and i got scared and flashed stock bios back. I will let you know soon how it goes.


----------



## Hidan17dany

GM204.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> upload your bios to here. but it is said that strix has voltage locked bios. you can still increase the power and off-boost to avoid those throttlings.


----------



## Sjoma

Ok. Got little tested. Of course needs more testing. But so far is good. Tried upping voltage, its working, interesting, i havent touched clocks, but if i increase voltage, clocks go also up. Think its normal boost work actually. with max out slider in afterburner, gpu-z shows 1,274v, and immediately Heaven starts hangin up. Gpuz also showing constant Vrel while benchmarking....lets see if i increase clock, will it downclock? Max tdp was 79% which corresponds to 335w.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Does the benchmark hang if you set voltage and power to max?


----------



## Sjoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Does the benchmark hang if you set voltage and power to max?


Yes.


----------



## Sjoma

And still dropping clock for one notch, and in gpu-z is constant Vrel. Im starting thinking boost needs to be off... To do that, just have to put all Entry# to 0? or its not that simple? And with boost off, i can still add clocks thru afterburner?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah set the boost you in all 3, then set all 3 to 0


----------



## BosMossel86

Hi all, just want to find out what is the maximum safe voltage on the GM200 chip for an MSi 980ti.
I am currently on 1.275 and I have water cooling on the card. I am stuck at 1555Mhz and would love to reach 1600.

Thanks.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BosMossel86*
> 
> Hi all, just want to find out what is the maximum safe voltage on the GM200 chip for an MSi 980ti.
> I am currently on 1.275 and I have water cooling on the card. I am stuck at 1555Mhz and would love to reach 1600.
> 
> Thanks.


Is it a custom 980ti board? If so, I'd say about 1.3 to 1.32 but that's really pushing it, over 1.3V. I'm maybe conservative but again I don;t really know what "safe" is anyways


----------



## BosMossel86

Yes its a MSi 980Ti Gaming G6. Ive got a custom bios atm but nothing done to the voltage. Will upload just now if you could help...


----------



## Dunkan77

So a custom BIOS that didn't tweak voltage? Upload it here and dark angle will have a look at it and yeah You seem to have 10 Vcore phases so I wouldn't worry too much about blowing up your VRM but be sure to up the fan speed to help cool the latter


----------



## BosMossel86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @BosMossel86, try this:
> 
> 
> 
> av2.zip 146k .zip file


I didn't even see this, thanks Bud. Will try it when I get home tonight...


----------



## Abovethelaw

Might flashing the bios help fix a problem I'm currently having where occasionally my core steps down dramatically along with utilization, which crashes my fps. It's not temp. I don't think it's RAM usage. I'm not sure what causes it.


----------



## Dunkan77

Does that happen out of nowhere? Like is there a pattern linking all the times it does this?


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Does that happen out of nowhere? Like is there a pattern linking all the times it does this?


It never happens in non-stressful situations, but it doesn't always happen in stressful ones.


----------



## Dunkan77

Did you try re-installing drivers? Because maybe a BIOS flash would help but it's not guaranteed. It will if it has somehting to do with GPU boost as we can disable that for you.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Did you try re-installing drivers? Because maybe a BIOS flash would help but it's not guaranteed. It will if it has somehting to do with GPU boost as we can disable that for you.


I can try reinstalling drivers first. Do you guys always recommend installing the latest drivers with all options checked, or are there specific versions/features that should be prioritized?


----------



## The Veterant

@Death Angel,

Could you mod me a vbios for my EVGA 980Ti hybrid Card? if yes, here is a picture of my GPUz, that clock there showing, its the one that I will like to have my card steady clocked to. But on voltage don't know if to go by what GPUz reads or bump a little higher just in case I be running so deep game graphics that may suck so juice out of the card. But generally speaking those clock and mem I'm happy with.


GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

@TheVeterant,
1506.5/3648, boost off, 354W, 1.250v

GM200mod.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## The Veterant

Thanks DeathAngel I will give it a try and post.


----------



## ZordakNL

can someone please also look at my bios.
I'm new to overclocking, but I have feeling that my card is limited to overclocking.

I am the owner of a Asus Strix Gtx 980ti dc3oc.

Could someone please mod my bios ?.

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

@ZordakNL

Possible voltage locked

Code:



Code:


GTX 980 TI

Unlocked cards (w/ tweakable voltage): EVGA Classy-KPE / 980 HOF-HOF LN2 /

Uncertain locked/unlocked: ASUS STRIX

Locked: ?

Maximum obtainable voltage: ?

Maximum software voltage monitoring: ?

Maximum hardware voltage monitoring: ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1563492/list-of-voltage-limitation-on-locked-cards-970-980-ti-titan-x/0_40

Do you monitor the gpu like temperatures or voltages?

btw what voltage do you have @ maximum utilization of your 980ti ?

I use hwinfo and or afterburner from msi


----------



## DeathAngel74

voltage is locked @1212.5mV


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

@DeathAngel74

I'm not familiar with the 980ti but with the 980...

Maybe raise the powertables or not?


----------



## ZordakNL

i monitor my temp and voltage on my second screen with the app Asus gpu tweak.

i want to push my 980ti a litle bit further via overclock.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

You have a pm!

Is the card gamestable ?


----------



## rul3s

Hi Mate!
Could you please unlock my GALAX/KAF2 HOF 980ti like you previusly did with my 970? It worked perfectly!!

Thanks you









KFA2_HOF_980ti_stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Abovethelaw

I reinstalled the latest drivers to see if it helps. is geforce experience necessary? i didn't install it.


----------



## ZordakNL

Yes i am playing BF1 at this time.
i have a screenshot while im playing.

I've installed MSI afterburner.


----------



## godofpainTR

Hello everybody, I'm using a Clevo P651RE laptop with a gtx 970M 6GB graphics card with GSYNC monitor (if that matters).
I would like to be able to unlock my core clock (maybe voltage too?) and increase the temperature limit.
Here is the bios file: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-WceX_qG2GKOEZndUprd043eWs
Forum upload didn't work for some reason.
Thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## The Veterant

@Death Angel

This are my results of your mod bios, I'm going to test it on ValleyBenchmark to see if doesn't crash then play some games to see how it goes and behaves let you know the outcome, thanks ones more.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Cool. Glad it worked out


----------



## godofpainTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofpainTR*
> 
> Hello everybody, I'm using a Clevo P651RE laptop with a gtx 970M 6GB graphics card with GSYNC monitor (if that matters).
> I would like to be able to unlock my core clock (maybe voltage too?) and increase the temperature limit.
> Here is the bios file: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-WceX_qG2GKOEZndUprd043eWs
> Forum upload didn't work for some reason.
> Thanks to everyone in advance!


Anyone?


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofpainTR*
> 
> Anyone?


Is your GPU hitting temp limits? Because if so, upping voltage and power limits will only aggravate the problem further. And by the way, laptop cooling can often get overwhelmed very fast from just 10 or 20 more watts of power draw.

And for unlocking, you'd have to wait for dark angel to do it... I'm not very good at it and I only did desktop gpu's before so yeah, sorry man :/


----------



## godofpainTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Is your GPU hitting temp limits? Because if so, upping voltage and power limits will only aggravate the problem further. And by the way, laptop cooling can often get overwhelmed very fast from just 10 or 20 more watts of power draw.
> 
> And for unlocking, you'd have to wait for dark angel to do it... I'm not very good at it and I only did desktop gpu's before so yeah, sorry man :/


No problem, thanks anyway. My gpu does get very close to the limit and sometimes even pass it, but I'll soon get a cooler that is proven to drop the temps by 9-10c, so I should be fine.


----------



## Dunkan77

I do not know much about laptop mods but yeah I trust you that the cooler will work







Because often to get stable OC's we disable GPU boost in the BIOS, which is something I forgot to mention. Your GPU will not thermal throttle anyways so count some more degrees above what you see now and from I can deduce, you will run extremely hot all the time form that so yeah... I would really advise getting the cooler first and then flashing the BIOS.


----------



## asaggynoodle

Howdy!

I haven't seen anything that matches the exact number on my EVGA GTX 970 FTW edition card (1462-111B), so I was wondering If anyone could modify my vBIOS?

Preferably really like to unlock the vCore, as the +87mV doesn't seem to open up the door for more than a +55Mhz overclock. Then to top it off by removing that dang TDP limit.
I'd do it myself, but I've been out of the vBios modding game since Fermi (WAY different).

If someone could help me, I'd be extremely appreciative!

Thank you.

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Dunkan77

Wait... 1462-111b isn't a model number for EVGA GPU's. It should look something like this: 04G-P4-XXXX-KR. The XXXX can be 2978 or 3978. These are the only two FTW 970's EVGA did. Try searching your GPU box for a similar number and then try search a BIOS by typing that. I'm not sure as to what number you found but it's not a serial number.

You can always come back here for help anyway so keep us updated


----------



## DeathAngel74

GPU-Z might show 1462-111B 10DE-3842(eVGA). Model number for older FTW is 04g-p4-2978-kr.


----------



## GamersCare

Is there a way to get the same modified firmware on both a 4GB GTX 760 and a 4GB FTW edition also? Even though they aren't the same card, they work in SLI fine. Just curious about upgrading the firmware and remaining compatible or not I guess


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamersCare*
> 
> Is there a way to get the same modified firmware on both a 4GB GTX 760 and a 4GB FTW edition also? Even though they aren't the same card, they work in SLI fine. Just curious about upgrading the firmware and remaining compatible or not I guess


Same settings...but I wouldn't try to flash them with the same bios.


----------



## GamersCare

Okay so they would each have the same settings but I'd need different bios then?


----------



## AirBorneMun

@Death Angel,

Could you please mod me a vbios for my EVGA 980 Ti Card (P/N: 06G-P4-4990-KR). I would generally like around 1500MHz clock and 3600MHz Memory with anything else that you recommend. I would also like to politely ask if you can implement a custom fan curve so when it goes above 60C it hits 100% on the fan. I like to have my GPU nice and cool.







Please and thank you.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

1500?


----------



## AirBorneMun

Yes. Lol sorry


----------



## DeathAngel74

tomorrow, its been a long day


----------



## AirBorneMun

No worries








Thanks in advance!


----------



## phil0sophy

I am hoping someone can help me with my MSI GTX 980 gaming 4g, I have my card running at 1504/8ghz mem on the overclock through evga precision x but the problem is that once it goes above 61c the clocks start dropping, even with kboost applied, I feel like this is an error with precision x but I dislike afterburner because it lacks the function to have clocks running at constant boost, I have the TDP at 122% and according to GPU z it's not even using 100% under full load, I am wondering if someone can help modify the bios so I can keep my clocks stable.

Essentially, remove the boost to prevent any form of throttle, increase the TDP to 130%, implement a custom fan curve so when it goes above 59c it hits 100% on the fan and keep the clocks at this rate constantly (as if using the kboost function on EVGA precision x.

If someone can do this for me and also show me how to modify the clock speeds in maxwell tweaker afterward for future reference I will be very very happy indeed, I am sick of having to use precision x or afterburner to maintain constant overclock speeds.

I have uploaded the bios.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

@AirBorneMun

1506.5/3600/350W/1.250v


----------



## DeathAngel74

@phil0sophy
1506.5/8000/352W/1.281v boost off
130% power limit/tdp

phil0sophymod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## AirBorneMun

Thank YOU!








Appreciate all you do for everyone!


----------



## DeathAngel74

forgot the fan curve....dont flash yet


----------



## DeathAngel74

AirBorneMun_mod2.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## AirBorneMun

I flashed the Bios and tested it in Heaven but about 30 seconds into it, it froze and made this weird sound. Maybe lower from 1500MHz to 1450ish? Not really to experienced in this kind of thing. The attached was done when I was testing my GPU before I flashed it. 

What do you suggest DeathAngel?


----------



## DeathAngel74

reset the core and mem to +0 in px, its set in the bios. it thinks its supposed to be 1700+/4210+. keep the pwr and temps targets the same though and test again after zeroing out the core and mem clocks.


----------



## AirBorneMun

reseted the core and mem to +0 in px and tested it on Heaven and crashed again. I tested it at 1442MHz before and it seemed fine. Just thought I can get it to 1500MHz with all the tweaks that you did.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try in +13mhz increments until you crash, then back off -26mhz and call it a day. Sorry it didn't work as expected.


----------



## AirBorneMun

Backed off little by little until I think I hit that sweet spot. Brought it down Core -46MHz (1455MHZ) and raised MEM +100(3703MHz). Ran Heaven all the way through pretty stable. Can you adjust the vBios to these numbers with the Aggressive Fan Curve. Really do appreciate all your help. Do you need my stock bios again?


----------



## DeathAngel74

nope, i can adjust the modded one.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Here you go!

AirBorneMun_mod3.zip 152k .zip file


Dealing with my own overclocking dilemma, lol:



Enjoy the bios, have fun gaming!


----------



## AirBorneMun

THank you!
WoW impressive!


----------



## phil0sophy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @phil0sophy
> 1506.5/8000/352W/1.281v boost off
> 130% power limit/tdp
> 
> phil0sophymod.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you so much man, appreciate it, it's been rock solid since using this


----------



## TheWindruner

GM204.zip 138k .zip file

So this card has served me well so far and would like a bit more performance from it, i had tried overclocking it (msi afterburner) a while back but couldnt get it to stabilize and decided to restore it to factory. Wouldn't mind some assistance please

Edit: thought the description would serve as a label :| its a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970


----------



## AirBorneMun

@DeathAngel

Thanks again. Haven't had any problems with the last one you hooked me up with. Hope you solved your overclocking dilemma.

Question: Will I be able to use the New OC in my Hackintosh? Or is there something in the GPU Bios that needs to be changed in order to use in OS X?


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Hey guys,

I recently could get a 980 Ti Matrix ( NON PLATINUM :/ ) with almost full warranty for 350 bucks, the problem is it barely OCs. I managed to get +205 on the Core Clock and +450 on the memory clock, resulting in a boostclock of 1420 if I increase the voltage by +25mv (else the boost is only 1390) and 2025mhz on the memory clock (I guess it's 8,100mhz since it gets quadrupled?). The base voltage seems to be 1.2v and by increasing the voltage slider to 50mv it seems only to go to 1.212v, but increasing it doesn't seem to stable my oc at all...

Increasing the voltage doesn't do anything and the power target of 110% is also at its limit. I could upload my bios a little bit later, I just need to know if someone posseses the knowledge and time to help me









I'd like to get close to the 1500mhz on the core clock.

My temperatures right now are around 65 to 74~ ish depending on the game or benchmark - valley benchmark works without any problems and without artifacts, futuremark everything but the stress test. Gaming also doesn't seem to be a problem

In other words if possible I'd like to get closer to 1500 without seeing my card melting


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AirBorneMun*
> 
> @DeathAngel
> 
> Thanks again. Haven't had any problems with the last one you hooked me up with. Hope you solved your overclocking dilemma.
> 
> Question: Will I be able to use the New OC in my Hackintosh? Or is there something in the GPU Bios that needs to be changed in order to use in OS X?


You're welcome. I think I did


I think the card should boost without needing any overclocking software. I'll look at it in a bit. I went to bed at 4am, lol trying to fix my oc.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

it's ok, problem solved.


----------



## vilius572

Hi can somebody check if everything is fine with this bios? I tried to use Furmark (I know I shouldn't use it) and it was showing power limit. GPU ran at 1130-ish instead of 1506mhz.

1.250v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## delpedro10

Hi,
could you please edit my bios in terms of tdp?
I have an Asus Strix 980Ti oc and it always hits the power limit of 110%








Also, voltage can`t be increased on this card, right?

Here`s my bios, thx in advance









GM200_DelPedro10.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## M40TURBO

Hi,,

I have 2 GTX 980 TI's. One Gigabyte G1 Gaming and a MSI 6G. Stil running both on air though
The fans i always adjust high up my self. So don't worry to much about the fan profiles. TY in advance.

GigabyteG1Gaming980TIstock.zip 152k .zip file


MSI980TI6Gstock.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## DestroyerSpark

Hi again Mr.Dark I wanted to push my card to 1450+ MHz , iwanted to know if you could get a bios for me, i'll upload your previous bios if that helps, it is a gtx 965M 2gb card in my alienware 15 r2

GM204-----DestroyerSpark.zip 66k .zip file


DestroyerSpark.zip (66k. zip file)


----------



## No13

Hi, I have a water cooled MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. I've pushed it to 1524 core and 4001 mem (stable) with 37mv extra core volts as the voltage seems to be capped at 1.262.. But have been handicapped by the TDP limitations with spikes throttling the card at higher clocks. The temps have never exceeded 50c with low radiator fan speeds (<1100rpm). The cooler is an EK full cover and backplate with fujipoly 14\w/mK pads throughout, so there is effective, passive cooling across the card.
As such, I'd really like to see how it performs with voltage/TDP limits that are more conducive to these conditions. Eventually, following the TPD modding, It'd be good to set the new highest stable clock as boost.
I've never touched a GPU bios before so if someone would be good enough inform me if any settings other than the TDP limit (and maybe deleting fan) need changing in BIOS tweaker..
And if so, which would be the best custom BIOS template for a water cooled MSI 970 Gaming 4G. Alternatively, although I'm not comfortable directly asking someone to do it for me, I certainly wouldn't look a gifthorse in the mouth. Any & all help greatfully recieved.. Thanks

GM204original.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Testos

Hi i have some Questions.
I have a Asus Matrix 980 Ti
I have switched my card to Ln2 mode and soldered the TDP Limit away xD.

1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
My Card doesnt Throttle at 67...only at 83 so does it make any sense to change it?

2-Increase the TDP limit
I think it doesnt make any sense since i dont have a true limit anymore or?

3-Increase the voltage
Its not Unlocked in the Bios but i can Tweak it through GPU Tweak II without limits since its running in LN2 Mode
And its Stable at 1480mhz at 1.212. So Increasing only would cause more heat or?

4-OC the memory
Stable at 3999, How much could i puch it further its samsung RAM?

5- Custom fan curve
Dont know its running in game at 1480 mhz GPU 8000mhz Memory 63-74c
Only with Hardcore graphic testing i can get it up close to 80.

6-highest OC without any OC software!
??????????
What do you mean?

7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
Ok if i unlock what does it change generelly? Better too have 3 slider then one fixed?
As its in Ln2 Mode its FIXED but i can change it and it does consum more power its the way i put it on
1.40 and saw my GPU smelting to 83c and then downclocking xD.

Thank you.


----------



## zetoor85

@ testos hi i have samsung nem to, i push 8800mhz on mine before fail. 8000mhz should be no problem for you.




for gaming i run 8700mhz at most times, never had issues.


----------



## Testos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> @ testos hi i have samsung nem to, i push 8800mhz on mine before fail. 8000mhz should be no problem for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for gaming i run 8700mhz at most times, never had issues.


On air or on water?
Iam running on air  dont know i could push it that far.
Stable while playing? Dont want to benchmark the card just normal playing


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> @ testos hi i have samsung nem to, i push 8800mhz on mine before fail. 8000mhz should be no problem for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for gaming i run 8700mhz at most times, never had issues.


That's certainly not the norm.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Vellinious
Is it the norm for 10 series to oc to 2075-2088ish on air? This is at 1.043v btw.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Vellinious
> Is it the norm for 10 series to oc to 2075-2088ish on air? This is at 1.043v btw.


Yup...even higher, with low ambients. I assume you're talking about "boost clocks out of the box", and not actual overclocks.....cause, that's pretty low for an "overclock".


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nope....boost out of the box is 1987 at that voltage. I tried higher and 3dmark + a few games crash at 2100/2088. 2075 seems to be game stable though. It's still better than the 1506.5 I used to get, so I can't complain much.
/sadpandaface.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nope....boost out of the box is 1987 at that voltage. I tried higher and 3dmark + a few games crash at 2100/2088. 2075 seems to be game stable though. It's still better than the 1506.5 I used to get, so I can't complain much.
> /sadpandaface.


Meh...it's all about the temps, man. That, and winning the lottery. Sounds like you just didn't get luck this go round.


----------



## TK421

is it possible to modify pascal vbios?

it does not need to be flashable by nvflash


----------



## DeathAngel74

hex-editing? then it needs to be signed? I think that's the problem. We have no way to sign them before flashing. We need offset and values for power limit, tdp, fan settings, etc. I remember seeing a thread about it, nothing substantial.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Meh...it's all about the temps, man. That, and winning the lottery. Sounds like you just didn't get luck this go round.


2113/9008 on air @ 41C is fine for me. This is the 2nd iCX card the other one was bunk. It crashed at the desktop, firefox, chrome, benchmarks and games. Threw in the new card, same windows install, drivers, pxoc install. Everything is good now. I could probably go a little higher, but I just want to play the games I have, you know? Hybrid kit, when available or 2x full water loops when I have the money. Or I might step-up to the 1080Ti if I can.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> is it possible to modify pascal vbios?
> 
> it does not need to be flashable by nvflash


Not yet...probably not ever.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> hex-editing? then it needs to be signed? I think that's the problem. We have no way to sign them before flashing. We need offset and values for power limit, tdp, fan settings, etc. I remember seeing a thread about it, nothing substantial.


nothing needs to be signed, I have a hardware flasher to force-flash the modified vbios in

only need tdp unlock atm :|


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Hey guys, is it possible to unlock or to increase the voltage over 1.21v on the 980 Ti Matrix? I've tried a couple of things with the bios tweaker but except increasing the power target to 130% I couldn't do much, perhaps I did a mistake since I am not familiar with the tools. Here the stock bios:

Gtx980TiMatrix-NeedMoreJuice.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wish we had a vbios editor for Pascal. My 965m is pissing me off too, no way to extract the vbios. It's embedded in the system bios. Stupid HP Omen!


----------



## Testos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Hey guys, is it possible to unlock or to increase the voltage over 1.21v on the 980 Ti Matrix? I've tried a couple of things with the bios tweaker but except increasing the power target to 130% I couldn't do much, perhaps I did a mistake since I am not familiar with the tools. Here the stock bios:
> 
> Gtx980TiMatrix-NeedMoreJuice.zip 147k .zip file


You need to solder the card and then switch too ln2 mode...then there is no voltage limit anymore and you could tweak it via bios or GPU Tweaker how you wanna. Or you are stuck with 1.21. You can also Solder the Power Limit Away .


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testos*
> 
> You need to solder the card and then switch too ln2 mode...then there is no voltage limit anymore and you could tweak it via bios or GPU Tweaker how you wanna. Or you are stuck with 1.21. You can also Solder the Power Limit Away .


So soldering the LN2 circuit on the pcb and then switching from standard to ln2 by using the switch near the sli connection is the only way of unlocking the voltage and power target? Is there a way without soldering and losing the warranty? Like drawing with graphite or using some kind of pads or cables to unlock ln2? Even if I wanted to solder, I couldn't since I lack the tools and know no one having a soldering iron.


----------



## Testos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> So soldering the LN2 circuit on the pcb and then switching from standard to ln2 by using the switch near the sli connection is the only way of unlocking the voltage and power target? Is there a way without soldering and losing the warranty? Like drawing with graphite or using some kind of pads or cables to unlock ln2? Even if I wanted to solder, I couldn't since I lack the tools and know no one having a soldering iron.


Some say it works some say no i even hear some people used glue and put wires to connect and it works aswell....Power Target doesnt unlock. Still 110% Max. Only via Bios mod you can push it further. Had the card on 375 Watt via Bios no Problems. Now i soldered the Power Limit away and have to fight with the heat. The Gpu and Memory runs fine but another sensor Power temperature goes above 90c....will tell you tommorow if it lower if i unsolder one of those 3 resistors...no need for over 450 watt power. I dont even know HOW the **** the card can take that much i though evry graphic card connector can give max 150Watt+30%.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testos*
> 
> Some say it works some say no i even hear some people used glue and put wires to connect and it works aswell....Power Target doesnt unlock. Still 110% Max. Only via Bios mod you can push it further. Had the card on 375 Watt via Bios no Problems. Now i soldered the Power Limit away and have to fight with the heat. The Gpu and Memory runs fine but another sensor Power temperature goes above 90c....will tell you tommorow if it lower if i unsolder one of those 3 resistors...no need for over 450 watt power. I dont even know HOW the **** the card can take that much i though evry graphic card connector can give max 150Watt+30%.


An 8 pin can deliver a good deal more than just 150 watts. I had 6 pins pulling 175 each, and 8 pins set to pull 250. Just need a good PSU.


----------



## Testos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> An 8 pin can deliver a good deal more than just 150 watts. I had 6 pins pulling 175 each, and 8 pins set to pull 250. Just need a good PSU.


Did you solder the Power Limit away? Is it normal that the heat was so much higher then before?


----------



## RyzenChrist

Looking for a 970 Reference bios. Anyone have one already modified?


----------



## SgtRotty

hello! i have the 980ti msi gaming, bios version 80.00.36.00.07. ASIC 75.3%

i was hoping i could get a custom bios with boost disabled, no extra volts, higher power target.

currently running 1500 core/ 3900 memory peaks around 73c and downclocks shortly after it heats up.

ive tried to upload stock bios with gpuz and it stops responding, any help would be appreciated! thx


----------



## SgtRotty

Did this thread die??


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testos*
> 
> Did you solder the Power Limit away? Is it normal that the heat was so much higher then before?


No soldering. Just modding the power limit in the bios, and freeing up the 6 / 8 pins to pull more power. I never saw any real additional heat...not sure what you're referring to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Did this thread die??


Not dead...just not many people asking for Maxwell bios mods any more. Most of us that were heavily into the Maxwell bios modding have just moved on to something else.

A couple of things you need to consider.

1. Please don't flash to a bios that's not made for your GPU. The best practice is ALWAYS to take a copy of YOUR bios file from YOUR GPU, and modify it to meet your needs.

2. Read, read, read, read, and when you think you've read enough, read some more. Maxwell bios modding is so easy, a trained monkey can do it.

Bearing those things in mind.

This is the table most people will be modifying. This is the power table, where you set your power limits, 6 / 8 pin power draw, etc. This is where most of your gains will come from....if you get any.

TDP: Match this with your power limit.
PCIe: The power in watts the PCIe will draw. I never do more than 82000 (82 watts) here.


PSU REG Rail 1: This one is probably an 8 pin, as it's 159000(159 watts). Could be a 6 pin, but most of the time I'd rather stay below 150 on those. An 8 pin can handle quite a bit more. IF you need it. Just putting sky high numbers in there won't do you any justice.

PSU REG Rail 2: The other 6 / 8 pin

POWER LIMIT: Figure out what you want your power limit to be.....enter it here.



This is the copy of the 970 FTW bios I used to run some pretty crazy clocks and get some pretty crazy benchmark scores. You can use what I told you above, and by looking at this file, should lead you in the right direction to make your own.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zqzZ0qTCB5Z1ByZllqSUxjb2s/view?usp=sharing

I'm done modding bios files for people....I've done a couple thousand, and I'm just tired. If you have questions, ask me, I'm more than willing to help.

I'm sure Death and Mr Dark will be back in to help people out eventually....they just have lives outside of doing stuff for other people. = )


----------



## DeathAngel74

Dealing with overclocking dilemmas and sick kids, lol. BBS!


----------



## SgtRotty

thanks anyway! i figured it said 900 series for my card. i guess im not welcome....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> thanks anyway! i figured it said 900 series for my card. i guess im not welcome....


I was showing you how to do it for yourself......


----------



## DeathAngel74

...no kidding. Some people are so entitled and forget this is a *"free"* service we provide in our *"spare"* time....


----------



## No13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No13*
> 
> Hi, I have a water cooled MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. I've pushed it to 1524 core and 4001 mem (stable) with 37mv extra core volts as the voltage seems to be capped at 1.262.. But have been handicapped by the TDP limitations with spikes throttling the card at higher clocks. The temps have never exceeded 50c with low radiator fan speeds (<1100rpm). The cooler is an EK full cover and backplate with fujipoly 14\w/mK pads throughout, so there is effective, passive cooling across the card.
> As such, I'd really like to see how it performs with voltage/TDP limits that are more conducive to these conditions. Eventually, following the TPD modding, It'd be good to set the new highest stable clock as boost.
> I've never touched a GPU bios before so if someone would be good enough to inform me if any settings other than the TDP limit (and maybe deleting fan) need changing in BIOS tweaker..
> And if so, which would be the best custom BIOS template for a water cooled MSI 970 Gaming 4G. Alternatively, although I'm not comfortable directly asking someone to do it for me, I certainly wouldn't look a gifthorse in the mouth. Any & all help greatfully recieved.. Thanks
> 
> GM204original.zip 136k .zip file


If anyone has the time or inclination to help a noob customise his BIOS, I'd be very grateful indeed.


----------



## SgtRotty

well first, i needed help getting a copy of my bios. it said my card was unreadable. so i used a older version of gpuz, now i have the copy of my stock bios . i installed maxwell II bios tweeker ver. 1.36. i opened the bios just like your pics show. this is rather confusing, thats why im here for help. all i want to do is raise my power limit and fix the boost so theres no thermal throttling. im water cooled hovering around 70c. do i need to set TDP and power limit the same?

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

zip it ,upload here and I'll do it after work


----------



## SgtRotty

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


i appreciate it! i will compare the modded vs the stock bios so i can learn whats what!


----------



## DeathAngel74

mod1 = stock volts @ 1.250v
mod2 = mod volts @ 1.281v
1506.5/3900, 425W, boost off

sgtrottymods.zip 303k .zip file


----------



## No13

Incase my previous post was left unanswered because it seemed a bit long-winded & meandering; Here is the edited version

Here is what I'd like to achieve, whether someone does it for me (with my sincere thanks) or by doing it for myself.
I need to increase TDP to suitable level (Also, I do not know what this level is)
I need to increase Voltage if possible, again to suitable level (Also, I do not know what this level is)
I need to know if any other BIOS settings need changing in conjunction with the above.
If other settings need changing, I need to know what settings template to use for my card.

GM204original.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## SgtRotty

so, i have followed the video instructions on the first page how to flash, when i hit enter to flash in command prompt, it say " no display adapter found"??


----------



## DeathAngel74

nvflash_5.218.0.1-win.zip 1696k .zip file

open admin command prompt
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 romnamehere.rom
y
y
reboot


----------



## SgtRotty

"no nvidia display adapters found". no matter what i do its saying this everytime


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have you rebooted


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Have you rebooted


thx! i figured it out eventually!


----------



## No13

Does anybody have a custom BIOS for a water cooled MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G that I can copy?
Or maybe a recommendation for thread/forum where there's an active exchange.

Edit: Please ignore this request. It has been fulfilled by a kind chap on another thread.
([Official] NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed for GTX 950/960/970/980/980Ti/Titan X)


----------



## Kefil

Hi,
And thanks for this wonderful thread









Could you please help me out to mod my bios for a ref Zotac GTX 980?
My goals are to pass the 125% limit, TDP limit and maybe up voltage if needed. I hit ~1500 maxed out while burning, games are slightly under.
ASIC 72,6

Watercooled with EK fullcover and backplate.

Thanks in advance!

GM204_Zotac_ref.zip 137k .zip file


Edit: Other Zotac Ref's had'nt same device ID...
Edit2: Is it possible to keep the power state ramping with mod biose's?


----------



## Dunkan77

Hello guys,

I've been getting some problems lately dark angel... my gpu is aparently still trying to turbo faster even if you disabled boost O.O
When you modded my BIOS you set the base clock to 1506 which no game runs at with this excrement-grade gpu (to avoid cursing) and well i was having issues where the core would jump back to 1506 even if I set a negative offset to keep it at 1480 where it's all fine. I then tried setting the base clock itself to 1480 but I got the same thing just a minute ago! My offset was 0 since it's already running at the desired 1480 from the BIOS but my core still went to 1506 and crashed bf1 -_-

What can I do to remedy this?

PS: the graph line for core clock goes yellow once it's over 1500 and the bits that are yellow show when it went to 1506 and the blue parts are 1480/1481 which is the clock it should be running at. 

Edit: Formatting is funky, sorry. And fan speed is 70% bcoz I have a habit of cooling my stuff down fast after gaming so it doesn't sit there all warm unnecessarily


----------



## DeathAngel74

Disabling boost only stops temps from throttling at 65c. Try using a negative offset on the core. -13mhz until fully stable. Also make sure cpu is 100% stable. Star wars battlefront used to crash due to cpu needing more vcore. Once you find stable gpu core we can adjust the bios again.


----------



## RyzenChrist

Can someone work their magic with the reference. Target power is KILLING me.

NVIDIA.GTX970.4096.140826.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## MiniPurple

Hey guys, i have a question: can i lower the gpu voltage of a gtx 980ti amp omega from 1.189 to 1.175 and stopping it from lowering due to turbo boost while being able to control it using msi afterburner? today a guy asked me to mod a bios for him, he wanted to undervolt his card while still being able to increase the core voltage using msi afterburner if needed, but the only ways i know to lock a gpu voltage to make it stable(no throttling) removes the ability to control it via msi afterburner.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Can someone work their magic with the reference. Target power is KILLING me.
> 
> NVIDIA.GTX970.4096.140826.zip 137k .zip file


Here u go









GTX970-235W.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX970-235W.zip 137k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## Dunkan77

So my CPU is 100% stable at the core and voltage it's set at, my stable max clock is as I said 1480 which is also the speed set in the BIOS, I mean the gpu isn't supposed to OC itself past that frequency right? Because it didn't do that for the first few weeks after modding, it's only started doing that recently and I've already had several game crashes


----------



## RyzenChrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX970-235W.zip 137k .zip file


Dude.. Epic bios. Took my Founders Edition 970 to 1611 boost clock.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Dude.. Epic bios. Took my Founders Edition 970 to 1611 boost clock.


Power limits look a little low on that. May want to watch when you're clocking that high, as it may start hitting a power limit perf cap.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> So my CPU is 100% stable at the core and voltage it's set at, my stable max clock is as I said 1480 which is also the speed set in the BIOS, I mean the gpu isn't supposed to OC itself past that frequency right? Because it didn't do that for the first few weeks after modding, it's only started doing that recently and I've already had several game crashes


there are 2 ways u can disable turbo boost, if u can, send me ur bios and ill c what i can do


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Power limits look a little low on that. May want to watch when you're clocking that high, as it may start hitting a power limit perf cap.


i just used the factory max values for PCI-e and the 2 6-pin as i always do, but 235W for a 970 is more than enough, if he hits the power limit it would be while running 3d mark firestrike ultra


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenChrist*
> 
> Dude.. Epic bios. Took my Founders Edition 970 to 1611 boost clock.


glad to hear that


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> i just used the factory max values for PCI-e and the 2 6-pin as i always do, but 235W for a 970 is more than enough, if he hits the power limit it would be while running 3d mark firestrike ultra


I hit power limits on my FTWs at 300 watts at 1650.... 235 watts isn't all that much, and pretty easy to hit.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I hit power limits on my FTWs at 300 watts at 1650.... 235 watts isn't all that much, and pretty easy to hit.


1650MHz is pretty impressive even for a 970, and what voltage are u running it? its more power hungry than my 980ti '-'


----------



## Vellinious

They're long gone...sold them and bought something new to play with. I was running 1.275v. Nothing terribly high.


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> there are 2 ways u can disable turbo boost, if u can, send me ur bios and ill c what i can do


I just stuck a -20 offset on a 1480 base clock and it's still at 1480 but only 1480 so I guess I fixed it. Thanks for offering help anyways dude


----------



## TK421

do the little gray squares on the gpu pcb need any cooling?

iirc the are just coil of copper inside metal block, so I guess little to none?


----------



## prophetpandp

First off thank you guys for your support and expertise!! I've been reading pages upon pages from this trend and find it most helpful and useful.

i'm looking to unlock my 2 MSI 970's to 1500Mhz and at low voltage about 1.24v, but would like to still have room to oc and up voltage to 1.275 if possible.
I've been able to reach both cards speed with different over clocks and stock volts. Example: one oc'd 170 core in AB getting 1499MHz on stock volts. the other only 1474MHz on stock volts with 170 core. when running them separate first on runs 1.181v and the other 1.218. same in SLI and when i try to up voltage they are always off my the same amount highest card pulling 1.243 then usually throttles back down due to power limit..
Now let me be honest







and and say im a Noob when it comes to oc'ing the gpu







so go easy lol but appreciated. i am aware that in sli it will always default to the lowest clock speed, hence the difference in voltage since they clock differently.. is there a way to fix that with modded bios ? or is it just the luck of the chip like a cpu? when running sli in AB i was way too high with my voltage and sometimes causing my gpu to throttle and drop the clock. i was running 87v 110power 150core and 500mem. after reading this trend and some videos i realized i didn't need to push them so hard to achieve 1479Mhz at 150core. dropped my voltage down to 18v(1.238v) so that the cards stayed under the power limit and getting around 1450 MHz. but when i up to 19v it changes to 1.243v with no performance increase. my temps have been perfect. only when i was oc'ing 180core with 15v was reaching 75c on the top card and 68c on the bottom, but also was unstable due to power limit and chrashed.

2xMSI GTX970 Gaming 4Gb on air.
both my bios we the exact same numbers and i accidentally overide the second one







doing mods so i only have one original bios so i hope that ok for you.

cheers

GM204.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello guys.. bad news...









I just tried to work on some request today, but the result was horrible.. each bios need around 15m to finish while in the past was 1m max.. also i'm not sure about some values...

can't remember everything as i'm away from this from 6 month or more.. So the best i can say is I'm sure that I made a custom bios for every Maxwell card out there.. so if you need a bios for specific card just use the " Search This Thread " and search about your card name and i'm sure you will find good bios there... also i can confirm each bios i made here have full change log.. so everything clear









I'm very very sorry if this annoy anyone, but i can't give custom bios with something wrong inside
















Maxwell was fun to play with and the best for custom bios thing...

also you can ask @Vellinious ' @DeathAngel74 " @Laithan


----------



## prophetpandp

Oh no!!!

The creator has lost his touch









You were on a roll for quite some time. It'll come back to ya I'm sure. I will have to thank you for this tread Mr-Dark and I have learned a lot from your posts,signed up with overstock.net because of it








I will look through the thread some more for your gems.(tried a few already) Or if the others would so kindly help me out


----------



## The Veterant

Hello to everyone here and in special Mr. Dark and Angel

This time around I'm here for a request mod of a EVGA 980HC vBios. Along w/ the vBios its a GPU-z log file for you to judge how high could I go, also the recommended voltage for BOOTS OFF, although she is water cooled and a single card use. The ANSIC 74%. So thanks for the help.

EVGA.GTX980HC.rom.zip 137k .zip file


GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 338k .txt file


----------



## BuckGup

Hello everyone. My 980ti performs pretty well on the stock BIOS but I am hitting a TDP limit according to GPU-Z. It is a Zotac Amp Extreme so the voltage is locked but I don't see this as the limiting factor. I can only do 111% for TDP so I was wondering if it is possible to say bump it up to 120% or greater? I have the EVGA 750W SuperNova G2 for my PSU and I can currently get 1586Mhz on the core with 70mv+ added. I increased to 87mv+ which is max on afterburner for the card but I still got a TDP limiting factor froM GPU-Z. Increasing voltage also didn't help make it stable at all. I would really like to see this card hit 1600Mhz as it is well under 70C during max load after 1 week straight of stress testing. Thanks!

Here is the BIOS but I feel like changing the TDP, if possible isn't that hard.

Zotac980tiStockBIOS 152k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckGup*
> 
> Hello everyone. My 980ti performs pretty well on the stock BIOS but I am hitting a TDP limit according to GPU-Z. It is a Zotac Amp Extreme so the voltage is locked but I don't see this as the limiting factor. I can only do 111% for TDP so I was wondering if it is possible to say bump it up to 120% or greater? I have the EVGA 750W SuperNova G2 for my PSU and I can currently get 1586Mhz on the core with 70mv+ added. I increased to 87mv+ which is max on afterburner for the card but I still got a TDP limiting factor froM GPU-Z. Increasing voltage also didn't help make it stable at all. I would really like to see this card hit 1600Mhz as it is well under 70C during max load after 1 week straight of stress testing. Thanks!
> 
> Here is the BIOS but I feel like changing the TDP, if possible isn't that hard.
> 
> Zotac980tiStockBIOS 152k .zip file


You mean you're hitting the power limit. Raising the voltage will just make it hit the power limit faster.


----------



## BuckGup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You mean you're hitting the power limit. Raising the voltage will just make it hit the power limit faster.


I just want to raise the TDP the card can use. I was thinking 180W per 8pin connector. Also when I try to flash my card it says no longer supports WoW64 flasher. What's that?


----------



## jaypeek

Wondering if it would at all be possible for someone to increase voltage for me? capping out @ 1.262 and sitting around 68-70% TDP, with around 1500mhz core, yet to touch memory.
Using a 1200w power supply, so confident its not a psu issue more than just bios issue.
GTX 970 G1 Gaming.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## giNDoom

Hi! Someone in another forum guided me here, told me that you can fix mi problem with a custom bios! I'm having random frames drop even freezings for 1-2 seconds while I'm playing, this happen in any game, even with the lowest consumption required. I saw with GPU-Z when this happen the gpu load drops to 0 % Can you help me? My card is a GTX 970 MSI Gaming 4G.

GTX970MSIGaming4GStockBios.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

I can't speak for everyone else, but, I know I'm done modding bios files......pretty sure most of us that were doing this for people for the last couple of years, have all moved on to bigger and better things. I posted some information that's very useful in modding a bios with Maxwell bios editor back a couple of pages. Post 8201 I think. There is a TON of information on the first page, and throughout the thread.

Read up, learn and take over the thread. Enjoy.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/8200#post_25894636


----------



## DeathAngel74

I kind of agree. I use my PC more now trying to diagnose instability rather than using it for what it was build for...playing games....With work and family there is no time. I understand why Mr-Dark is permanently taking a break. Hopefully, someone will take over the thread and continue to help out.


----------



## prophetpandp

Thank you Vellinious and DeathAngel74 for all knowledge and support on this trend. And of course Mr_Dark especially, as i stated in my first post, this trend was the reason I've joined..







didn't know a thing about gpu bios tweaking till this trend so much appreciated, I have been reading from the beginning(only on page 14-83 lol so still quite a bit to go) and taking Mr-Dark's advise as well. comparing and copying his bios tweaks he made on my cards to find the best fit








Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giNDoom*
> 
> Hi! Someone in another forum guided me here, told me that you can fix mi problem with a custom bios! I'm having random frames drop even freezings for 1-2 seconds while I'm playing, this happen in any game, even with the lowest consumption required. I saw with GPU-Z when this happen the gpu load drops to 0 % Can you help me? My card is a GTX 970 MSI Gaming 4G.
> 
> GTX970MSIGaming4GStockBios.zip 136k .zip file


Welcome to the community








i dont think this would be a bios issue,but i could be wrong. i have two of those myself. it sounds like your cpu may be bottle necking if its happening in every game, will need a little more info. What are your pc specs other than your MSI970?

To the rest of the community, ive been testing my max stock clocks for the best configuration for a SLi bios and I'm running into a problem. my cards run at different voltages even though the bios are the same, as i mentioned in my first post above about the voltage difference i wanted to know if this will complicate my sli bios tweaking. below i have posted some tests and would like any input on what stable clocks ya'll think would be good from what you see. essentially i want to run about 1479 clk or little higher at about 2.243-2.25v so thats what im shooting for. looking for any helpful info










This is how they run in SLi at max(to my liking) stable clock speeds. Memory i have dialed in for both cards at 2001 runs perfect.


Heres with voltage added but i can only go up 20v due to power or voltage cap and after a while the card/s throttle and down clock, causing panning stuttering in my games. so lately ive been adding no voltage to minimize the stuttering(but one card looks like it still has voltage or power issues) Now i know from reading this wonderful trend that i will need to tweak the voltage and power so they are stable and i will. getting 2 limitations


Here the cards seperatly: GPU1 no voltage added.


GPU1 w/ voltage, then down throtle sometimes but up clocks back on its own. getting limitations


GPU2 no voltage added


GPU2 w/ voltage and this one does not throttle unless i max it out and it shows 2.256v so i keep it at 2.243. getting limitation


here's also just some bench tests i did as ref of performance, as you can see im reaching a point where im not really getting a fps boost, im thinking though that its because i cant add voltage on my own. Ive been trying some of Mr-Darks bios works and same thing(that's the 1506bios one, i didn't really save the other bios i tested cause the results were close, 1to2 fps difference) so maybe a fps ceiling im hitting with my cards?

2x MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4Gb
one runs stock at 1.218 and the other at 1.181 in sli,, I take it i have a good card and a bad card when it comes to the chip lottery? hope not bad and really bad







lol








So my main question is, and im open to all suggestions,,,
Will i need a custom bios for each card with different voltages to match clocks so they dont throttle or is there a way to find the happy medium with one bios that will maintain voltage and clock speed for both?

thanks all!


----------



## giNDoom

Hi prophetpandp! Thanks!
My specs:

CPU: A10-6800k 4.1Ghz
CPU COOLER: THERMALTAKE NIC C4
MB: FM2-A85XA-G65 (MS-7793)
RAM: 8GB Kinsgton Hyperx 1600Mhz
HDD: 1TB Toshiba 7200rpm
GPU: GTX 970 MSI GAMING 4G
PSU: NZXT 700w hale82v2 80plus bronze

My hardware is not ideal, I know, some bottleneck does, I plan to change it soon by an i5 or an i7. This problem started a few months ago and previously did not happen and had exactly the same hardware. I could play quietly between 50-60fps in a 1080p resolution. From one day to the other began to fall to 15 fps or less, regardless of the graphical configuration you have, even the lowest these freezes are.


----------



## prophetpandp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giNDoom*
> 
> Hi prophetpandp! Thanks!
> My specs:
> 
> CPU: A10-6800k 4.1Ghz
> CPU COOLER: THERMALTAKE NIC C4
> MB: FM2-A85XA-G65 (MS-7793)
> RAM: 8GB Kinsgton Hyperx 1600Mhz
> HDD: 1TB Toshiba 7200rpm
> GPU: GTX 970 MSI GAMING 4G
> PSU: NZXT 700w hale82v2 80plus bronze
> 
> My hardware is not ideal, I know, some bottleneck does, I plan to change it soon by an i5 or an i7. This problem started a few months ago and previously did not happen and had exactly the same hardware. I could play quietly between 50-60fps in a 1080p resolution. From one day to the other began to fall to 15 fps or less, regardless of the graphical configuration you have, even the lowest these freezes are.


thanks giDoom,
Not too shabby, and if it worked before then hmm,,
if your hardware has not changed (or you haven't transported your pc around like in a car possibly hitting a bump and loosening the heat sink or damaging the pci-e slot since the card is quite heavy(i have







) then im thinking software issue, have you updated a new driver recently? sometime the updated driver has problems, if you have DDU(display driver uninstaller) i would done a complete uninstall and do a clean install if you have updated the driver recenly. I recommend choosing custom install and dont install Nvidia experience as its tends to cause performance issues. have you seen this happening in benchmark programs too or just games?
Also with your Gpu-z can you upload a screenshot of your gpu on load showing the frame drops? how are your temps by the way?


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giNDoom*
> 
> Hi prophetpandp! Thanks!
> My specs:
> 
> CPU: A10-6800k 4.1Ghz
> CPU COOLER: THERMALTAKE NIC C4
> MB: FM2-A85XA-G65 (MS-7793)
> RAM: 8GB Kinsgton Hyperx 1600Mhz
> HDD: 1TB Toshiba 7200rpm
> GPU: GTX 970 MSI GAMING 4G
> PSU: NZXT 700w hale82v2 80plus bronze
> 
> My hardware is not ideal, I know, some bottleneck does, I plan to change it soon by an i5 or an i7. This problem started a few months ago and previously did not happen and had exactly the same hardware. I could play quietly between 50-60fps in a 1080p resolution. From one day to the other began to fall to 15 fps or less, regardless of the graphical configuration you have, even the lowest these freezes are.


The low fps might also be CPU related. Did you install something lately that might have included some Trojan? A wall hack or so? Check you CPU load while playing, you might be mining bitcoin for some guy in the Ukraine without your knowledge. That would kill your fps just like you describe


----------



## giNDoom

First. Thanks to everyone for the quick answers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetpandp*
> 
> thanks giDoom,
> Not too shabby, and if it worked before then hmm,,
> if your hardware has not changed (or you haven't transported your pc around like in a car possibly hitting a bump and loosening the heat sink or damaging the pci-e slot since the card is quite heavy(i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) then im thinking software issue, have you updated a new driver recently? sometime the updated driver has problems, if you have DDU(display driver uninstaller) i would done a complete uninstall and do a clean install if you have updated the driver recenly. I recommend choosing custom install and dont install Nvidia experience as its tends to cause performance issues. have you seen this happening in benchmark programs too or just games?
> Also with your Gpu-z can you upload a screenshot of your gpu on load showing the frame drops? how are your temps by the way?


I tried to install several drivers thinking that it was that, from the most current to the oldest (currently I have 376.09), always a clean installation with the DDU. I have not installed the Gforce Experience. This does not happen with the benchmarks, I have tried Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0 benchmarks, in them everything runs smooth and normal, it just happens in games. From BF1, Overwatch, Resident Evil 7 to League of Legends or CS: GO. As you see even the less demanding games.
My temperatures are normal, 30°-60° normally, at full load maybe it reaches 66 ° by playing OW or BF1. In the benchmarks with an extreme test perhaps it reaches 77 ° but only in that test but without frozen. I consider it normal since where I live it is a hot zone where there are temperatures up to 44 ° during the day.

This are my temps and gpu-z stats when this happen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> The low fps might also be CPU related. Did you install something lately that might have included some Trojan? A wall hack or so? Check you CPU load while playing, you might be mining bitcoin for some guy in the Ukraine without your knowledge. That would kill your fps just like you describe


I know my cpu is not the big thing, it's almost always full load while playing. I thought it could be a bitcoin miner, I've passed the Malwarebytes and found some Trojans but the problem continues. Maybe you can give me an intensive guide on how to detect and eliminate these bitcoin miners? Thanks for the help


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giNDoom*
> 
> First. Thanks to everyone for the quick answers!
> I tried to install several drivers thinking that it was that, from the most current to the oldest (currently I have 376.09), always a clean installation with the DDU. I have not installed the Gforce Experience. This does not happen with the benchmarks, I have tried Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0 benchmarks, in them everything runs smooth and normal, it just happens in games. From BF1, Overwatch, Resident Evil 7 to League of Legends or CS: GO. As you see even the less demanding games.
> My temperatures are normal, 30°-60° normally, at full load maybe it reaches 66 ° by playing OW or BF1. In the benchmarks with an extreme test perhaps it reaches 77 ° but only in that test but without frozen. I consider it normal since where I live it is a hot zone where there are temperatures up to 44 ° during the day.
> 
> This are my temps and gpu-z stats when this happen.
> 
> I know my cpu is not the big thing, it's almost always full load while playing. I thought it could be a bitcoin miner, I've passed the Malwarebytes and found some Trojans but the problem continues. Maybe you can give me an intensive guide on how to detect and eliminate these bitcoin miners? Thanks for the help


If your CPU load is nearly always maxed no matter the game you have a problem. As for a guide, check this http://www.overclock.net/t/1625649/how-to-remove-a-hidden-bitcoin-miner-from-your-pc

You could also do a clean reinstall of your PC, would do that before tinkering with any hardware.


----------



## giNDoom

I already followed that guide and found nothing. I would prefer not to do a clean installation of the system, only as a last resort. Any other suggestion?


----------



## Efnita

You have a spare HD? decouple your existing HDs Put a clean install on that, install a few games see if it makes a difference.


----------



## prophetpandp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giNDoom*
> 
> I already followed that guide and found nothing. I would prefer not to do a clean installation of the system, only as a last resort. Any other suggestion?


thanks for the screen shot, with the benchmarks not having any issues i'm leaning towards software specific and looking at your readings its a pretty significant drop.
i noticed you have steam, are all the games your playing gong through steam? i had a issue with periodic lagging and had found steams was causing the issue. if you are using steam for all your games that are having this problem then unhook your Ethernet cable and and then run a game, steam will adv that it cannot connect so choose play offline...
if this fixes the issue then reinstall steam as a auto update it did may be corrupt. ,, if it does not fix it then try to reinstall steam anyways to eliminate it from our list of possible culprits..


----------



## giNDoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> You have a spare HD? decouple your existing HDs Put a clean install on that, install a few games see if it makes a difference.


No, I do not have another HDD. Maybe I can see where to get one. I warn you well and see what happens.
But I could try putting the gpu on my girlfriend's pc, but only until the next weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetpandp*
> 
> thanks for the screen shot, with the benchmarks not having any issues i'm leaning towards software specific and looking at your readings its a pretty significant drop.
> i noticed you have steam, are all the games your playing gong through steam? i had a issue with periodic lagging and had found steams was causing the issue. if you are using steam for all your games that are having this problem then unhook your Ethernet cable and and then run a game, steam will adv that it cannot connect so choose play offline...
> if this fixes the issue then reinstall steam as a auto update it did may be corrupt. ,, if it does not fix it then try to reinstall steam anyways to eliminate it from our list of possible culprits..


The fall is very noticeable. Not all games are steam, overwatch and lol have those falls and run with the different louncher, just like BF1 that is from origin.
Try what you told me and it does not seem to fix it. Tomorrow I will try to reinstall steam and I will comment on the results.

Thanks for the help to all, very grateful.


----------



## giNDoom

Guys! I recently did a scan in the beginning with avast, and passed several deep scans with anti malware programs in safe mode with network, also delete a program called cleanmem that I read in another forum that caused freezes, updated some motherboard drivers that came out In 2015 and was not even aware.
So far I have not had frozen again, seems to have been solved. I will leave a few days and I will update to tell you if it continued like this.
Thank you very much for your attention and help!


----------



## tobiass90

want higher TDP and be able to put higher core voltage in Afterburner/GPU TweakII

GM206-new.zip 137k .zip file


thanks!


----------



## krisp123

Hi i wanted modded bios for my Msi GE72 2QE 965m 2gb

GE722QE.zip 65k .zip file


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giNDoom*
> 
> Guys! I recently did a scan in the beginning with avast, and passed several deep scans with anti malware programs in safe mode with network, also delete a program called cleanmem that I read in another forum that caused freezes, updated some motherboard drivers that came out In 2015 and was not even aware.
> So far I have not had frozen again, seems to have been solved. I will leave a few days and I will update to tell you if it continued like this.
> Thank you very much for your attention and help!


Good to hear this mate, always good practice to clean up your system occasionally. Ideally keep OS on separate drive, and just do a clean install once in a while updating all drivers etc too.


----------



## giNDoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Good to hear this mate, always good practice to clean up your system occasionally. Ideally keep OS on separate drive, and just do a clean install once in a while updating all drivers etc too.


It was weird because with the AMD Control Center application it showed that it had everything up to date, but look for the drivers on the internet one by one and I realized I did not. And the Cleanmem program was the problem too.
Anyway, this is solved, I have been playing these days without problems. Everything in fluid without problems. I will post as I solve it in other forums, since I have seen many people with the same problem.
Thanks for the help


----------



## chesco96

i need a bios for my gtx 970 galax gamer oc (http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/900-series/galax-geforce-gtx-970-gamer-oc.html)
thanks!


----------



## BosMossel86

Hi all, for some reason my NvFlash wont flash my stock bios back to my MSI 980ti.
I keep on getting an error, please assist as I am selling the card and want to flash back to stock.


----------



## Nawafwabs

I want custom bios for 1070

where can I get it


----------



## RogueKirito

I have a Reference Gtx 980, and was wondering if someone could make a custom bios for me? its an Asus

Asus980.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## MichaelZERO

Hi all, I have EVGA 06G-P4-4993-B6 980ti. Wondering if anyone can make a custom bios for me?

My card doesn't OC very well.

EVGA06G-P4-4993-B6.zip 152k .zip file


ASIC Quality: 65.9%



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jonno1820

Hi Mr-Dark, could you please help me with this rom for a G1 Gaming 980, ASIC is 65.7%

I am a bit cautious when it comes to adding power so I would like it if you could please work your magic on this card. Feel free to push it above the 1500MHz mark if you could!



gm204test.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## PipJones

Is it possible to do a custom fan curve on this card with a zero RPM starting point?

Asus POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5: https://www.asus.com/uk/Graphics-Cards/POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5/

I tried extracting the BIOS and adjusting the fan points myself, copying from a Strix 980 (with zero RPM) - the fans do not drop below 1000 rpm.

*Edit:

These are the settings that I have used, custom vs original:



This is the result: Fans will not drop below 1000 rpm.



Original BIOS attached.

ASUS_POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5_GM200_ORIGINAL.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## zunex95

Hi!

I got an MSI 980 GTX Gaming 4G. Can you do your magic with it, please?









GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## sadra

hello @Mr-Dark ! could u possibly make a custom bios for my gtx 970 ssc ? i only need the overvoltage is it possible to over voltage upto 1.3 ? if not then 1.275 will do. just the over voltage, tnx ! here's my bios

gtx-970-ssc.zip 136k .zip file

and remove the boost for throttling if you see fit. (if it helps the performance







)


----------



## Madmaxneo

Well, I don't have my 980 any more since EVGA replaced it with a 1070.
It also seems that bios mods for this card are a real long way off if they ever happen. Nvidia encrypted the bios and so far no one has cracked it.
But on the bright side of things this 1070 outperforms my 980 by a long shot even when it was OC'd to the max. I still have not used afterburner to mess with this bios yet, I may wait until I get the waterblock for this card before I do that.


----------



## Renairy

anyone have a gtx 980 STRIX bios??


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadra*
> 
> hello @Mr-Dark ! could u possibly make a custom bios for my gtx 970 ssc ? i only need the overvoltage is it possible to over voltage upto 1.3 ? if not then 1.275 will do. just the over voltage, tnx ! here's my bios
> and remove the boost for throttling if you see fit. (if it helps the performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You probably have a voltage limit on that card like most. You'll need to do a hardware mod to get that voltage.

This is my MSI gaming 4g GTX 970 bios.
I have maxed out voltage and all bus power as well. Lower the clock speed and work your way up as my cards overclock'ed rather well.
Depending on your voltage limit on the card, it may not even hit the voltage you set in bios.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> anyone have a gtx 980 STRIX bios??


Do you mean a custom BIOS?

On the off chance you just want the default ...

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+980&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Do you mean a custom BIOS?
> 
> On the off chance you just want the default ...
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Asus&model=GTX+980&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


Yeah wanna remove this 1.2v restriction


----------



## dureiken

Hi there,

someone told me to come here









I just bought a 980TI Poseidon (under water, top card) and a 980TI HOF (aircooling) for a SLI !

could you mod me both bios please ?







thanks a lot !

980Ti-HOF.zip 152k .zip file


980Ti-POSEIDON.zip 147k .zip file


Durei


----------



## onurbulbul

Mr.Dark hope you're doing ok. Could you please tell me if I need for custom bios. Without voltage ı'm able to reach 1497mhz.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Mr.Dark hope you're doing ok. Could you please tell me if I need for custom bios. Without voltage ı'm able to reach 1497mhz.






About 1.237v max (hardware limit)
MSI 970 4G


----------



## Lorenzitto

Hi,
anyone could help me to mod that ****ti gainward phantom gtx 960 4 gb?
GPU-Z and Nvidia Profile Inspector Screens attached :


Thanks in advance,
greets.


----------



## TomaShen

GM200-STOCK980tiMSI6G.zip 152k .zip file


Can you help me mod this bios to overclock more?
I dont want to break the gpu, never done such a thing as bios modding on gpu.
ASIC Quality : 76%

EDIT : Watercooled .


----------



## onurbulbul

it's not a costum bios. what do you think?


----------



## raidriar

I would like to request a custom undervolted vBIOS for my GTX 980M SLI system. Stock voltage is around 1.050V, I'd like it dropped down to 0.9870V if possible, as well as baking in the boost clocks. primary and secondary vBIOS attached. Thanks again!

Dell_GTX980M.zip 275k .zip file


----------



## PipJones

Original request, summarised - all I want to do is a custom fan curve, with a low start speed.

Asus POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5: https://www.asus.com/uk/Graphics-Cards/POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/8260#post_25979949

I couldn't get the custom curve to start any lower than 1000 RPM ... so I went the hardware mod route. I used moddiy to build me some 5-pin VGA cables with "low noise adapter". This failed too.

Does anyone know if there's another version of the BIOS tweaker with even more experimental fan options? Anyone know the author?

Few pics from my experiment ...



Managed to fit them without tearing down the loop ...



... and yet they STILL don't go "low speed" ...


----------



## onurbulbul

without costum bios...


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Original request, summarised - all I want to do is a custom fan curve, with a low start speed.
> 
> Asus POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5: https://www.asus.com/uk/Graphics-Cards/POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/8260#post_25979949
> 
> I couldn't get the custom curve to start any lower than 1000 RPM ... so I went the hardware mod route. I used moddiy to build me some 5-pin VGA cables with "low noise adapter". This failed too.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's another version of the BIOS tweaker with even more experimental fan options? Anyone know the author?
> 
> Few pics from my experiment ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to fit them without tearing down the loop ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and yet they STILL don't go "low speed" ...


Hmm, perhaps it is the minimum amount of voltage needed to even start those fans that is why. Take the fan out and check the specs of the actual fan itself. It may not be able to go lower in voltage.

Try turning down the thermal target in BIOS and see if it brings it any lower, but from my experience it'll most likely just stay at ~1000rpm longer as opposed to spinning at ~500-1000 rpm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> without costum bios...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




That is what my overclock looks like on SLI 970's. You have much more headroom to go.

My baseclock is your boost clock.


----------



## onurbulbul

Which brand is you gpu?


----------



## onurbulbul

@b0oMeR
Could you please give me some information from your gpu and modded bios?


----------



## fakdisdude

Hi guys, is it possible to get a good custom bios for my 980 ti Strix?
He is my Original Bios

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## SpanishJohn

Hi there ive just found this thread and i am very interested in a custom BIOS.
I have reference 980s sli. What information do you require from me?

Many thanks Nick Cook.


----------



## huseyinekrem

I searched a little bit but I couldn't find. Is GTX 960 worth it to install a custom bios?


----------



## vatomalo

Hi Mr.Dark, i am pretty new to this bios modding but been overclocking for quite some time with MSI Afterburner. I have a MSI GTX970 4G.
I used to run it at +180 core clock, +380 memory clock. its air cooled and has a custom fan curve. It always runs stable while benchmarking on Heaven if i do not really push it out of bounds.
While playing demanding games, like a fully modded Skyrim or Shadow of Mordor etc it will crash with a black screen no artifacts.
I tried flashing one of yours bios'es for the MSI GTX 970, and it gave me a full crash with artifacts after playing a while.

Could you please take a look at my Bios? and point me in any direction, so i can to get some more juice out of my graphics card.
Could it also be because i have a really small case? but i think airflow for the fans on the GPU is very good. I have a Cooler master Elite 130.

GM204--original.zip 136k .zip file


EDIT:
I actually fixed it on my own, by lowering clocks to 1455.5 and memory clock to 3899, i also set tempt target to stock 79.53. I might be able to go higher but i went with the clocks that i had from MSI Afterburner all while keeping the volts of a BIOS i found here, volts are 1281.3mv fixed.


----------



## paulvd78

Hi could someone modify my bios by increasing my power limit to 125% ? I have a gtx 970 Zotax extreme core edition.
Here is my original bios :

GTX970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## HITTI

Any chance to mod my 970m to w/e best of knowledge you believe is best?

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2623/geforce-gtx-970m

GM204.zip 64k .zip file


----------



## raidriar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidriar*
> 
> I would like to request a custom undervolted vBIOS for my GTX 980M SLI system. Stock voltage is around 1.050V, I'd like it dropped down to 0.9870V if possible, as well as baking in the boost clocks. primary and secondary vBIOS attached. Thanks again!
> 
> Dell_GTX980M.zip 275k .zip file


Please anybody able to undervolt?


----------



## Martin778

Hello again Mr.Dark. I've bought a 980Ti Strix with a very crappy 62.7% asic and what looks like a 1.21V hard voltage cap. I've flashed the Strix OC bios on it but I still get a lot of Vrel and Vop in GPU-Z.

Can you tweak my TDP so the card won't whine about those Vrel/Vop anymore.
I'd also like to know if there is something to do about that 1.212V cap, even if it involves soldering.

oc.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Any chance to mod my 970m to w/e best of knowledge you believe is best?
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2623/geforce-gtx-970m
> 
> GM204.zip 64k .zip file


Are you still modding vbios's?


----------



## BuckGup

Dope hit over 1600Mhz on my 980ti amp extreme. I plan to liquid cool it later this week as it is stable at 1625Mhz until it hits 60C then crashes. So water should be able to keep it cool.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatomalo*
> 
> Hi Mr.Dark, i am pretty new to this bios modding but been overclocking for quite some time with MSI Afterburner. I have a MSI GTX970 4G.
> I used to run it at +180 core clock, +380 memory clock. its air cooled and has a custom fan curve. It always runs stable while benchmarking on Heaven if i do not really push it out of bounds.
> While playing demanding games, like a fully modded Skyrim or Shadow of Mordor etc it will crash with a black screen no artifacts.
> I tried flashing one of yours bios'es for the MSI GTX 970, and it gave me a full crash with artifacts after playing a while.
> 
> Could you please take a look at my Bios? and point me in any direction, so i can to get some more juice out of my graphics card.
> Could it also be because i have a really small case? but i think airflow for the fans on the GPU is very good. I have a Cooler master Elite 130.
> 
> GM204--original.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I actually fixed it on my own, by lowering clocks to 1455.5 and memory clock to 3899, i also set tempt target to stock 79.53. I might be able to go higher but i went with the clocks that i had from MSI Afterburner all while keeping the volts of a BIOS i found here, volts are 1281.3mv fixed.


flash this bios and enjoy the power don't use any oc software don't touch nothing just flash the bios and report

msi-gtx-970.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## vatomalo

Thank you so very much.

I am going to flash this now.

Does that mean that i will i not be able to use MSI Afterburner for Riviatuner statistic server?
Also currently using it for silent but efficient fan curve.

Will edit and tell you how it works after i test it with games that usually crash.
I do not get any crashes from Heaven so i am not going to test that.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatomalo*
> 
> Thank you so very much.
> 
> I am going to flash this now.
> 
> Does that mean that i will i not be able to use MSI Afterburner for Riviatuner statistic server?
> Also currently using it for silent but efficient fan curve.
> 
> Will edit and tell you how it works after i test it with games that usually crash.
> I do not get any crashes from Heaven so i am not going to test that.


if not crash at games don't touch nothing don't set the fans to silence because I set it from bios to control that heavy loads........... heaven must run 30 times not only one time


----------



## cushman

Hello guys,

Ever since i upgraded to windows 10 my MSI 980ti has been giving me a lot of issues, Like low GPU usage in games and massive stuttering plus it wasn't a good overclocker to begin with if i try to past 1450Mhz on the core it would get an heart atttack!
So i was wonder if you could tweak a bios for me so i can copy it and flash my bios so i get better performance.


----------



## Robot26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> flash this bios and enjoy the power don't use any oc software don't touch nothing just flash the bios and report
> 
> msi-gtx-970.zip 135k .zip file


Do you think you could help me with my bios? I get some artifacting with the bios Mr. Dark gave me and I would like to lower the core clock around 120-130 and the memory clock around 120 or so. I would do it myself but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be changing other numbers past the first screen and have no idea how much i could lower the voltage by.

MSI970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> if not crash at games don't touch nothing don't set the fans to silence because I set it from bios to control that heavy loads


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robot26*
> 
> Do you think you could help me with my bios? I get some artifacting with the bios Mr. Dark gave me and I would like to lower the core clock around 120-130 and the memory clock around 120 or so. I would do it myself but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be changing other numbers past the first screen and have no idea how much i could lower the voltage by.
> 
> MSI970__Dark.zip 136k .zip file


if you have msi gtx 970 just flash my bios and enjoy


----------



## Robot26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> if you have msi gtx 970 just flash my bios and enjoy


I'll try it out and let you know how it goes =)

Getting slight artifacting in unigine =( . I really don't think my card likes memory overclocks too much.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robot26*
> 
> I'll try it out and let you know how it goes =)
> 
> Getting slight artifacting in unigine =( . I really don't think my card likes memory overclocks too much.


try this and report again

msi.zip 135k .zip file
its the same sorry try the rebuild version

rebuildmsi.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No need to bother with such a bios.. here is a nice and real OC bios
> 
> N970G14DP_stock_bios----Vrbaa---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 1900mhz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that bios need Zero tweak from you.. btw the cooler on that card is a "Beast" you can push the voltage farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello


Hey bro, can you just underclock this bios to 1500MHz for core and memory to 1900MHz. Thank you!

@Mr-Dark


----------



## Robot26

Slight tiny artifacting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try this and report again
> 
> msi.zip 135k .zip file
> its the same sorry try the rebuild version
> 
> rebuildmsi.zip 135k .zip file


Better than the last but still a little bit. If I underclock core by 50 and memory by 100 and run the test it's fully stable.
spoke too soon. Errored in overwatch so going to drop it to 80 and 120, maybe card running too hot.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robot26*
> 
> Slight tiny artifacting.
> Better than the last but still a little bit. If I underclock core by 50 and memory by 100 and run the test it's fully stable.


you need to change thermal paste I think or you need biger psu


----------



## SgtRotty

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


hello! i was wondering if someone could help me out.

disable boost
1506 core clock
425watt pwr
memory default
1.250 unlocked

ive tried using MBT and every time i flash it, my graphs in GPUZ, Afterburner, precisionX all only say 1380-1392core clock. i have to bump the slider in afterburner to achieve 1506.

sgtrottymod1.zip 152k .zip file

this is what i flashed^^^


----------



## vatomalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> if not crash at games don't touch nothing don't set the fans to silence because I set it from bios to control that heavy loads........... heaven must run 30 times not only one time


Thank you so much besttt!!!

Sorry for a late reply, but after testing it and it was working really well, i did not really want to write a reply, just in case it would crash or artifact.

How did you know it would run so well?

I often leave heaven on for 3-4 hours when testing.

But as said it would mostly crash when gaming which it did not this time at all.

I am still using MSI Afterburner with Rivatuner.

I also see that you set Temp limit to 86.

Im usually not going over 76 when playing for a very long time.

Here is my MSI Afterburner main window



General Settings:


And Fan Curve, which is relatively silent


Video of gameplay where you can see the Rivatuner Overlay that i use.
Everything seems perfectly normal now, so i won't be posting anymore if i do not notice any errors:


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatomalo*
> 
> Thank you so much besttt!!!
> 
> Sorry for a late reply, but after testing it and it was working really well, i did not really want to write a reply, just in case it would crash or artifact.
> 
> How did you know it would run so well?
> 
> I often leave heaven on for 3-4 hours when testing.
> 
> But as said it would mostly crash when gaming which it did not this time at all.
> 
> I am still using MSI Afterburner with Rivatuner.
> 
> I also see that you set Temp limit to 86.
> 
> Im usually not going over 76 when playing for a very long time.
> 
> Here is my MSI Afterburner main window
> 
> 
> 
> General Settings:
> 
> 
> And Fan Curve, which is relatively silent
> 
> 
> Video of gameplay where you can see the Rivatuner Overlay that i use.
> Everything seems perfectly normal now, so i won't be posting anymore if i do not notice any errors:


this is my last and stable same clocks but stable at all

msi-gtx-970-final-stable-1506mhz.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## vatomalo

Thank you again, will test and report tomorrow! This is awesome!


----------



## Gink

Hi, can I have MSI gtx 970 bios also but 1559 stable boost and 3900 mem with 1.275V? Also 125% power limit


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatomalo*
> 
> Thank you again, will test and report tomorrow! This is awesome!


1518mhz now and stable as always flash and report

1518mhz.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## cushman

can you raise the power limit on my MSI 980ti? just the power limit only please.

Here is my BIOS:

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## vatomalo

Hi the Stable Final was working very well, actually somewhat lower temps, i guess it was to be expected.

Now to test the new one!

TESTED!!!! THIS IS THE BETTER VERSION OF THEM ALL!

Much lower temps and higher clocks!

Thank you again!


----------



## SgtRotty

my problem is the voltages tables not adjusted right. thx for the support! i figured it out


----------



## besttt

only for asus gtx 970 coming soon stay tuned



asus-gtx970-1545mhz.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## omega116

GM204.zip 136k .zip file
Hello!

Can someone make a custom bios for me? i can reach only 1483/2003 on my stock one







Maybe higher tDP and voltage can help.


----------



## besttt

deleted


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega116*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> Hello!
> 
> Can someone make a custom bios for me? i can reach only 1483/2003 on my stock one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe higher tDP and voltage can help.


flash this and report

msi-gtx-970-final-stable-1506mhz.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

As I can see many still need custom bios for the GTX900 card's.. So i will work on this again but only on Friday and Saturday as i'm busy for the rest of week..

So after this post, all request will be done on Friday and Saturday







that's the best i can do for the wonderful community









Thanks all.


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> As I can see many still need custom bios for the GTX900 card's.. So i will work on this again but only on Friday and Saturday as i'm busy for the rest of week..
> 
> So after this post, all request will be done on Friday and Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the best i can do for the wonderful community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all.


Hi Mr-Dark,

I have a 980 Asus Poseidon and I would like to increase TDP limit, increase voltage and disable the boost. Also, can you add +100mhz on gpu clock and +200mhz on memory?

Many thanks, we all really appreciate your return!!

GM204-poseidon-original.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## asdkj1740

awesome man, good to see you are back.

i have modded a bios for my gtx 750 gm107 however i think i am still encountering power throttling during gaming (38w). but i have reach ~60w under furmark without any throttling, so it is very strange.
75w max is enough for me and i just want to break the stock 38w power wall during gaming.

gm107gtx750.zip 254k .zip file


----------



## SgtRotty

Hello Mr.dark!

Thanks for stopping by this thread and helping out.

I was hoping u could make my bios as follows:

disable boost
1506 core clock
425watt pwr
memory default
1.250 unlocked ( adjustable thru afterburner if possible)

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Ive tried MBT on my own, not sure if i had it right tho! Thx


----------



## w1n1x

Hello there Dark !
I have a serious problem and I saw that you can maybe help out with this problem.
I have a ASUS STRIX GTX 970 Direct CU II GPU and my power limit cannot be set above 102% even if I increase the voltage to max (around 1.2v I think ) . Can you provide a custom bios which would let me go above this set limit and set it to 110% or even higher ?
My MOBO can be seen in my signature and as well everything you need . I would need the boost clock to be around 1500 mhz and 300-400 mhz increase on the memory if it's possible. Currently I'm getting 78-83 Celsius in gaming with 60-70% fan speed. What would you choose? An option to have it always at 1500 core clock speed or the boost ? Which one would decrease the life span more ? I guess the former one?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> Hi Mr-Dark,
> 
> I have a 980 Asus Poseidon and I would like to increase TDP limit, increase voltage and disable the boost. Also, can you add +100mhz on gpu clock and +200mhz on memory?
> 
> Many thanks, we all really appreciate your return!!
> 
> GM204-poseidon-original.zip 137k .zip file


Hello bro

here yo go

GM204-poseidon---brenopapito------Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Dark.zip (137k. zip file)

Core clock 1405mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off..

you card is voltage locked at 1.212v as i can see, also no need to adjust the power limit anymore! 420W limit at 100% slider









let me know how yo go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> awesome man, good to see you are back.
> 
> i have modded a bios for my gtx 750 gm107 however i think i am still encountering power throttling during gaming (38w). but i have reach ~60w under furmark without any throttling, so it is very strange.
> 75w max is enough for me and i just want to break the stock 38w power wall during gaming.
> 
> gm107gtx750.zip 254k .zip file


Hello

your power mod is fine, but keep in mind most mobile gpu's has power limit from the laptop VRM not from the bios, so some of them respond to the bios mod and some don't








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Hello Mr.dark!
> 
> Thanks for stopping by this thread and helping out.
> 
> I was hoping u could make my bios as follows:
> 
> disable boost
> 1506 core clock
> 425watt pwr
> memory default
> 1.250 unlocked ( adjustable thru afterburner if possible)
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Ive tried MBT on my own, not sure if i had it right tho! Thx


Hello bro

here yo go

GM200-----SgtRotty-----Dark.zip 152k .zip file


SgtRotty

Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory & 1.250v & 420W power limit at 100% slider & boost off...

the voltage isn't controllable from AB as that need boost enable..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Hello there Dark !
> I have a serious problem and I saw that you can maybe help out with this problem.
> I have a ASUS STRIX GTX 970 Direct CU II GPU and my power limit cannot be set above 102% even if I increase the voltage to max (around 1.2v I think ) . Can you provide a custom bios which would let me go above this set limit and set it to 110% or even higher ?
> My MOBO can be seen in my signature and as well everything you need . I would need the boost clock to be around 1500 mhz and 300-400 mhz increase on the memory if it's possible. Currently I'm getting 78-83 Celsius in gaming with 60-70% fan speed. What would you choose? An option to have it always at 1500 core clock speed or the boost ? Which one would decrease the life span more ? I guess the former one?


Hello

Drop the stock bios here so i can help.. your card is voltage locked at 1.212v from the vrm, but we can fix the power limit problem..

about the temp anything < 80c is fine for daily usage.. you can remove the stock cooler and apply new thermal paste


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> As I can see many still need custom bios for the GTX900 card's.. So i will work on this again but only on Friday and Saturday as i'm busy for the rest of week..
> 
> So after this post, all request will be done on Friday and Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the best i can do for the wonderful community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all.


Welcome back, I hope everything is well with you and your family.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Welcome back, I hope everything is well with you and your family.


Thanks bro, everything fine


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Drop the stock bios here so i can help.. your card is voltage locked at 1.212v from the vrm, but we can fix the power limit problem..
> 
> about the temp anything < 80c is fine for daily usage.. you can remove the stock cooler and apply new thermal paste


Hello !
I will the day after tomorrow . My gpu doesn't go above 70-71 c if I remove the side panel of my case but if I leave it on then the temps go 10c higher with it.
The thermap paste is good , I bought the card from someone who had just reapplied the thermal paste 2 months ago . It should be fine.


----------



## Dulle

Hi there,

I just got a Kraken G12 bracket with a H55 and all looks good. 45C while on load.

But i would like to try a custom bios

Can someone adjust mine?

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Many thanks


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dulle*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I just got a Kraken G12 bracket with a H55 and all looks good. 45C while on load.
> 
> But i would like to try a custom bios
> 
> Can someone adjust mine?
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Many thanks


Hey I saw that Mr.Dark only mods bioses on friday and saturday.Since I own a modded 980Ti @1630mhz and 2000mhz and mod bioses too I could mod your bios for you. If you wanted me to mod your bios, I´d need some information.
What do you want me to change ?
voltage? -what voltage
disable boost? -what stock clocks do you want then <- related to next point
set max core clock directly in bios ?-what clock
increase power limit? -how much
set max stable memory clock directly in bios? -what clock

you cant just say "adjust" mine.


----------



## Dulle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Hey I saw that Mr.Dark only mods bioses on friday and saturday.Since I own a modded 980Ti @1630mhz and 2000mhz and mod bioses too I could mod your bios for you. If you wanted me to mod your bios, I´d need some information.
> What do you want me to change ?
> voltage? -what voltage
> disable boost? -what stock clocks do you want then <- related to next point
> set max core clock directly in bios ?-what clock
> increase power limit? -how much
> set max stable memory clock directly in bios? -what clock
> 
> you cant just say "adjust" mine.


Hehe you're right and i'm sorry for that. I did it in a hurry and i am new at this.

Well i'm looking for a curv for the fan. Not sure if i said it right. But as for the rest of info not sure to be honest. I have tried some stuff and could see some increase in performance. 3fps (@4k heaven all on max.)
I don't have the details with me now but i'll post them tomorrow. This is my card https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173824/173824
So i'm not sure if it is possible to do anything with it to be honest.
Let me know what info you need or what i should do to start with if possible









Much appreciated


----------



## w1n1x

Here's the link for the bios Mr-Dark:
https://www.asus.com/us/support/Download/9/2/29/1/kGuOwdiBWA3ABAUa/30/

Sorry, I just couldn't upload the file here from my PC for some reason.

The one I'm using is : 84.04.84.00.2C
The one I would like to use : 84.04.36.00.AS15 but for some reason I cannot update my bios because the setup says that I don't need an update on my bios.


----------



## icyeye

deleted


----------



## icyeye

icyeye980ti.zip 147k .zip file


here is mine BIOS. if u can do some magic Mr.Dark it would be nice.
thanks!









asic 73.6%


----------



## cypher872

Yo i need a good working custom BIOS for MSI GTX 980 4G! that will ONLY

get my card to 1.28v, and power limit to 130. no OC's needed

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## zunex95

Hi Mr. Dark!

I have a MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G. I managed to overlock it to 1337 mhz which translates to 1502 mhz boost speed with both the voltage and power limit slider on it's max. Can you please do your magic with it sir?









I am attaching my current bios.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## w1n1x

my bios : Finally managed to find it :
Version : 84.04.84.00.2C
asic : 63.9%
want to overclock further than 1450 mhz on core clock , possibly around 1500-1600 mhz , and with a memory clock increase more than 500-700 mhz with increased voltage ofc and a power limit to 120-130% if it's possible. And ofc please set the voltage so that I can set it higher than 1.212v . I would need it around 1.28-1.4 at max if possible . Thank you sir and waiting for your reply.

Asus.GTX970bios.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

All request should be done today, once back to home









Thanks


----------



## Dulle

I can see that my 980ti runs stable at 1500/1725 mhz Core and mem at 7210 Mhz in the OC Guru ii
i have also adjusted voltage to 1.281.3mV

Not sure if i can take more out of it.

Here is a bios that i modded.. not sure if done correctly.. please know that the 1500Mhz on core and mem are added in OC Guru ii not on bios mod, for now

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


OC980tiDulle.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> icyeye980ti.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> here is mine BIOS. if u can do some magic Mr.Dark it would be nice.
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asic 73.6%


Hello

I need a little more info so i can adjust the bios for you.

Max stable clock ? Temp ? voltage ?

let me know so i can help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypher872*
> 
> Yo i need a good working custom BIOS for MSI GTX 980 4G! that will ONLY
> 
> get my card to 1.28v, and power limit to 130. no OC's needed
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello

here yo go

GM204---cypher872--Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.275v & TDP up to 140% via software

the only way to increase the voltage is via disabling the boost, that's why i set the core clock to 1405mhz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zunex95*
> 
> Hi Mr. Dark!
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G. I managed to overlock it to 1337 mhz which translates to 1502 mhz boost speed with both the voltage and power limit slider on it's max. Can you please do your magic with it sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am attaching my current bios.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hello there

here yo go

GM204---zunex95----Dark.zip 137k .zip file


Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Rest any OC software you have there and flash the new bios and let me know if you still need anything









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> my bios : Finally managed to find it :
> Version : 84.04.84.00.2C
> asic : 63.9%
> want to overclock further than 1450 mhz on core clock , possibly around 1500-1600 mhz , and with a memory clock increase more than 500-700 mhz with increased voltage ofc and a power limit to 120-130% if it's possible. And ofc please set the voltage so that I can set it higher than 1.212v . I would need it around 1.28-1.4 at max if possible . Thank you sir and waiting for your reply.
> 
> Asus.GTX970bios.zip 148k .zip file


Hello

give this a try

Asus.GTX970-----w1n1x-------Dark.zip 148k .zip file


w1n1x

Dark.zip (148k. zip file)

Core clock 1455mhz & 3.80ghz memory ( mean + 300 ) & higher TDP & boost off & 1.212v

Your card is voltage locked at 1.212v from the VRM, so the bios won't allow the card to pass that limit, also the single 8Pin is limiting factor

the card should pull 1.212v without any drop under load,. also the power limit is effective now as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. so flash that bios and slowly start increasing the clock until you crash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dulle*
> 
> I can see that my 980ti runs stable at 1500/1725 mhz Core and mem at 7210 Mhz in the OC Guru ii
> i have also adjusted voltage to 1.281.3mV
> 
> Not sure if i can take more out of it.
> 
> Here is a bios that i modded.. not sure if done correctly.. please know that the 1500Mhz on core and mem are added in OC Guru ii not on bios mod, for now
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> OC980tiDulle.zip 152k .zip file


Hello

While that custom bios might work but its not the Ultimate bios for GM200 card's.. give this a try

GM200-----Dulle--------Dark.zip 152k .zip file


Dulle

Dark.zip (152k. zip file)

Core clock 1506mhz & 7200mhz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off

flash that bios and make sure the card stable at the above setting then you can start pushing the clock farther









also Uninstall the OC Guru software and use MSI AB as that software known as " Bad & glitchy : with custom bios









Let me know if you still need anything


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I need a little more info so i can adjust the bios for you.
> 
> Max stable clock ? Temp ? voltage ?
> 
> let me know so i can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM204---cypher872--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.275v & TDP up to 140% via software
> 
> the only way to increase the voltage is via disabling the boost, that's why i set the core clock to 1405mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM204---zunex95----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Rest any OC software you have there and flash the new bios and let me know if you still need anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Asus.GTX970-----w1n1x-------Dark.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> w1n1x
> 
> Dark.zip (148k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & 3.80ghz memory ( mean + 300 ) & higher TDP & boost off & 1.212v
> 
> Your card is voltage locked at 1.212v from the VRM, so the bios won't allow the card to pass that limit, also the single 8Pin is limiting factor
> 
> the card should pull 1.212v without any drop under load,. also the power limit is effective now as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. so flash that bios and slowly start increasing the clock until you crash
> Hello
> 
> While that custom bios might work but its not the Ultimate bios for GM200 card's.. give this a try
> 
> GM200-----Dulle--------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dulle
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7200mhz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash that bios and make sure the card stable at the above setting then you can start pushing the clock farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also Uninstall the OC Guru software and use MSI AB as that software known as " Bad & glitchy : with custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you still need anything


max stable is 1445 1.200 V.Temp is 85-87C .Max mem is 4000Mhz







- is there way to unolc voltage to at least 1.212 V? is there chance to improve power limit? ty ?


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> max stable is 1445 1.200 V.Temp is 85-87C .Max mem is 4000Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - is there way to unolc voltage to at least 1.212 V? is there chance to improve power limit? ty ?


You really shouldnt up the voltage / power limit any more.87C is already really really hot and your cooler wouldnt "handle" it anymore .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> You really shouldnt up the voltage / power limit any more.87C is already really really hot and your cooler wouldnt "handle" it anymore .


+1

@icyeye

which card is that exactly ? what about custom fan curve to drop the temp a little ? all card's throttle at 90c or 89c so my custom bios will push the card to the hard throttle point


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> You really shouldnt up the voltage / power limit any more.87C is already really really hot and your cooler wouldnt "handle" it anymore .


i got water block ready for upgrade.?


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> i got water block ready for upgrade.?


You can try using liquid metal to lower the res on the shunt transistors. Fairly easy to do, they are chips labled "SMD" or something.

Look it up to make sure you do all of them.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1
> 
> @icyeye
> 
> which card is that exactly ? what about custom fan curve to drop the temp a little ? all card's throttle at 90c or 89c so my custom bios will push the card to the hard throttle point


it is Asus strix 980ti DC3OC . that temp is with 2500 rpm on vent.i can get lower temp with higher fan speed


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> You can try using liquid metal to lower the res on the shunt transistors. Fairly easy to do, they are chips labled "SMD" or something.
> 
> Look it up to make sure you do all of them.


thanks for tip! will try it tomorrow.Btw..did u try that on your card?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> it is Asus strix 980ti DC3OC . that temp is with 2500 rpm on vent.i can get lower temp with higher fan speed


Okay, here yo go

icyeye980ti----icyeye----Dark.zip 147k .zip file


Core clock 1443mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve

Rest any OC software, then flash the new bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push the clock farther









keep in mind the power limit is effective now so no need to adjust at all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> thanks for tip! will try it tomorrow.Btw..did u try that on your card?


Bad idea bro, the shunt isn't good idea as that only increase the power limit.. while we can do that from the bios so why bother with such i thing ?

but you can change the thermal paste under the cooler with something better to improve the temp.. something like Thermal Grizzly or Geild EX or noctua one..

Good luck


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> thanks for tip! will try it tomorrow.Btw..did u try that on your card?


Yup, I was pushing 1.25v or so on air cooling, I have fairly low ambient (I live in Toronto) but the fans do start spinning pretty loudly at these clocks.


I also had thermal grizzly conductonaut under the GPU die which drastically decreased the temps.

I couldn't get my clock any higher until I applied the shunt mod btw. So it is only necessary if you are at your max clocks and want to kick it up another bin or two.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Okay, here yo go
> 
> icyeye980ti----icyeye----Dark.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1443mhz & 4ghz memory & 1.212v & higher TDP limit & boost off & custom fan curve
> 
> Rest any OC software, then flash the new bios and make sure its stable at the above setting then you can push the clock farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep in mind the power limit is effective now so no need to adjust at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad idea bro, the shunt isn't good idea as that only increase the power limit.. while we can do that from the bios so why bother with such i thing ?
> 
> but you can change the thermal paste under the cooler with something better to improve the temp.. something like Thermal Grizzly or Geild EX or noctua one..
> 
> Good luck


thanks m8!!? will try it soon as i get home and report it back.btw,for memory Oc'ing past 4000 Mhz... is it needed to tweak voltages in bios or...just leave it the way it is now?


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Yup, I was pushing 1.25v or so on air cooling, I have fairly low ambient (I live in Toronto) but the fans do start spinning pretty loudly at these clocks.
> 
> 
> I also had thermal grizzly conductonaut under the GPU die which drastically decreased the temps.
> 
> I couldn't get my clock any higher until I applied the shunt mod btw. So it is only necessary if you are at your max clocks and want to kick it up another bin or two.


nice Oc u got there!! GZ!! ? btw,first i will buy proper thermal paste and try on stock cooler Oc it again. are u satisfied with your card at this point when there is a lot of new games out?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Yup, I was pushing 1.25v or so on air cooling, I have fairly low ambient (I live in Toronto) but the fans do start spinning pretty loudly at these clocks.
> 
> 
> I also had thermal grizzly conductonaut under the GPU die which drastically decreased the temps.
> 
> I couldn't get my clock any higher until I applied the shunt mod btw. So it is only necessary if you are at your max clocks and want to kick it up another bin or two.


Hello

If i remember correctly, the shunt mod only push the power limit, not the voltage right ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> thanks m8!!? will try it soon as i get home and report it back.btw,for memory Oc'ing past 4000 Mhz... is it needed to tweak voltages in bios or...just leave it the way it is now?


Hello

there is no voltage control for the memory at all, also the sweet spot for the memory performance is 4Ghz


----------



## nowcontrol

Hey Mr Dark....I am pleased to see you back here to assist those in need and i applaud you for your continued devotion toward giving people the bios settings that they require.


----------



## Dulle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I need a little more info so i can adjust the bios for you.
> 
> Max stable clock ? Temp ? voltage ?
> 
> let me know so i can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM204---cypher872--Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1405mhz & stock memory & 1.275v & TDP up to 140% via software
> 
> the only way to increase the voltage is via disabling the boost, that's why i set the core clock to 1405mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> 
> here yo go
> 
> GM204---zunex95----Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & stock memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> Rest any OC software you have there and flash the new bios and let me know if you still need anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> give this a try
> 
> Asus.GTX970-----w1n1x-------Dark.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> w1n1x
> 
> Dark.zip (148k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & 3.80ghz memory ( mean + 300 ) & higher TDP & boost off & 1.212v
> 
> Your card is voltage locked at 1.212v from the VRM, so the bios won't allow the card to pass that limit, also the single 8Pin is limiting factor
> 
> the card should pull 1.212v without any drop under load,. also the power limit is effective now as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. so flash that bios and slowly start increasing the clock until you crash
> Hello
> 
> While that custom bios might work but its not the Ultimate bios for GM200 card's.. give this a try
> 
> GM200-----Dulle--------Dark.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dulle
> 
> Dark.zip (152k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1506mhz & 7200mhz memory & 1.274v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash that bios and make sure the card stable at the above setting then you can start pushing the clock farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also Uninstall the OC Guru software and use MSI AB as that software known as " Bad & glitchy : with custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you still need anything


Great! Thanks.
I'll do this this evening. Thank you very much!


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> All request should be done today, once back to home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Much appreciated


----------



## w1n1x

I tried flashing the bios via nvflash but it just doesn't do anything. Once I type in the command : nvflash64 -4 -5 -6 "name of the bios file " and press enter a bunch of things pop up
Like this :
-- Supported EEPROM's --
AMD AM29LV001B 128Kx8 2.7vV, 1B page, 16k blk, ID=(01,006D)
AMD AM29LV010 128Kx8 2.7vV, 1B page, 16k blk, ID=(01,006E)
AMD AM29LV001T 128Kx8 2.7vV, 1B page, 16k blk, ID=(01,00ED)
CY S25FS064S 65536Kx1S 1.65-1.95V, 256B page, 64k blk, ID=(01,0217)
CY S25FL208K 8192Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(01,4014)
Atmel AT49F512 64Kx8 5.0,3.0,2.7V, 1B page, 0k blk, ID=(1F,0003)
Atmel AT49F001T 128Kx8 5.0V, 1B page, 0k blk, ID=(1F,0004)
Atmel AT49F001 128Kx8 5.0V, 1B page, 0k blk, ID=(1F,0005)
Atmel AT49BV/LV010 128Kx8 2.7-3.6V, 1B page, 0k blk, ID=(1F,0017)
Atmel AT29LV/BV010A 128Kx8 3.0V, 128B page, 0k blk, ID=(1F,0035)
Atmel AT29LV512 64Kx8 3.0V, 128B page, 0k blk, ID=(1F,003D)
Atmel AT25F1024 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 32k blk, ID=(1F,0040)
Atmel AT29C512 64Kx8 5.0V, 128B page, 0k blk, ID=(1F,005D)
Atmel AT25F1024 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 32k blk, ID=(1F,0060)
Atmel AT25F2048 2048Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 64k blk, ID=(1F,0063)
Atmel AT25F512 512Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 128B page, 32k blk, ID=(1F,0065)
Atmel AT49F010 128Kx8 5.0V, 1B page, 0k blk, ID=(1F,0087)
Atmel AT29C010A 128Kx8 5.0V, 128B page, 0k blk, ID=(1F,00D5)
Atmel AT25DF021 2048Kx1S 2.3-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(1F,4300)
Adest AT25DF021A 2048Kx1S 1.65-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(1F,4301)
Atmel AT25DF041 4096Kx1S 2.3-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(1F,4401)
Adest AT25DF041B 4096Kx1S 1.65-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(1F,4402)
Press 'Enter' to continue, or 'Q' to quit.
Adest AT25DL081 8192Kx1S 1.65-1.95V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(1F,4502)
Atmel AT25FS010 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(1F,6601)
Atmel AT25SF041 4096Kx1S 2.3-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(1F,8401)
ST M25P05 512Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 128B page, 32k blk, ID=(20,0005)
ST M25P10 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 128B page, 32k blk, ID=(20,0010)
ST M29W512B 64Kx8 2.7-3.6V, 1B page, 0k blk, ID=(20,0027)
Num M25P10-A 1024Kx1S 2.3-3.6V, 256B page, 32k blk, ID=(20,2011)
Num M25P20 2048Kx1S 2.3-3.6V, 256B page, 64k blk, ID=(20,2012)
MU N25Q016A11E 16384Kx1S 1.65-1.95V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(20,BB15)
AMIC A25L512 512Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(37,3010)
AMIC A25L010 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(37,3011)
AMIC A25L020 2048Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(37,3012)
AMIC A25L040 4096Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(37,3013)
uChip 25AA320A 4Kx8S 1.8-5.5V, 32B page, 0k blk, ID=(47,8747)
XLNX XCF128XFTG64C 8192Kx16 9.5,8.5,2.0,1.7V, 8B page, 128k blk, ID=(49,016B)
Tenx ICE25P05 512Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 128B page, 32k blk, ID=(5E,0001)
PMC Pm25LD512 512Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(7F,9D20)
PMC Pm25LD010 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(7F,9D21)
PMC Pm25LD020 2048Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(7F,9D22)
PMC Pm25LQ020 2048Kx1S 2.3-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(7F,9D42)
PMC Pm25LQ040 4096Kx1S 2.3-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(7F,9D43)
PMC Pm25LV020 2048Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(7F,9D7D)
PMC Pm25LV040 4096Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(7F,9D7E)
PMC Pm39LV512 64Kx8 3.0-3.6V, 1B page, 4k blk, ID=(9D,001B)
Press 'Enter' to continue, or 'Q' to quit.
PMC Pm39LV010 128Kx8 3.0-3.6V, 1B page, 4k blk, ID=(9D,001C)
PMC Pm25LV512 512Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(9D,007B)
PMC Pm25LV010 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(9D,007C)
ISSI IS25WQ020 2048Kx1S 1.65-1.95V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(9D,1152)
ISSI IS25WQ040 4096Kx1S 1.65-1.95V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(9D,1253)
FM FM25F02 2048Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(A1,3112)
FM FM25F04 4096Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(A1,3113)
SST SST29EE010 128Kx8 5.0V, 128B page, 0k blk, ID=(BF,0007)
SST SST29LE/VE010 128Kx8 2.9,2.7V, 128B page, 0k blk, ID=(BF,0008)
SST SST29LE/VE512 64Kx8 2.9,2.7V, 128B page, 0k blk, ID=(BF,003D)
SST SST45VF010 1024Kx1S 3.0-3.6V, 1B page, 4k blk, ID=(BF,0042)
SST SST25LF020 2048Kx1S 3.0-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(BF,0043)
SST SST25LF040 4096Kx1S 3.0-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(BF,0044)
SST SST25VF512 512Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(BF,0048)
SST SST25VF010 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(BF,0049)
SST SST29EE512 64Kx8 5.0V, 128B page, 0k blk, ID=(BF,005D)
SST SST39SF010 128Kx8 5.0V, 1B page, 4k blk, ID=(BF,00B5)
SST SST39VF512 64Kx8 2.7-3.6V, 1B page, 4k blk, ID=(BF,00D4)
SST SST39VF010 128Kx8 2.7-3.6V, 1B page, 4k blk, ID=(BF,00D5)
SST SST25VF020B 2048Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(BF,258C)
uChip SST26WF080B 8192Kx1S 1.65-1.95V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(BF,2658)
MX MX29F001T 128Kx8 5.0V, 1B page, 0k blk, ID=(C2,0018)
MX MX29F001B 128Kx8 5.0V, 1B page, 0k blk, ID=(C2,0019)
MX MX25L512 512Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C2,2010)
Press 'Enter' to continue, or 'Q' to quit.
MX MX25L1005 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C2,2011)
MX MX25L2005 2048Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C2,2012)
MX MX25L4005A 4096Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C2,2013)
MX MX25L8073E 8192Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C2,2014)
MX MX25U2033E 2048Kx1S 1.65-2.0V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C2,2532)
MX MX25U4033E 4096Kx1S 1.65-2.0V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C2,2533)
MX MX25U8033E 8192Kx1S 1.65-2.0V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C2,2534)
GD GD25Q512 512Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C8,4010)
GD GD25Q10 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C8,4011)
GD GD25Q20 2048Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C8,4012)
GD GD25Q40 4096Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C8,4013)
GD GD25LQ20B 2048Kx1S 1.65-2.00V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C8,6012)
GD GD25LQ40B 4096Kx1S 1.65-2.00V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C8,6013)
GD GD25LQ80B 8192Kx1S 1.65-2.00V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(C8,6014)
WBond W39L010 128Kx8 3.3V, 1B page, 4k blk, ID=(DA,0031)
WBond W39L512 64Kx8 3.3V, 1B page, 4k blk, ID=(DA,0038)
WBond W29C011A 128Kx8 5.0V, 128B page, 0k blk, ID=(DA,00C1)
WBond W29EE512 64Kx8 5.0V, 128B page, 0k blk, ID=(DA,00C8)
WBond W25X05CL 512Kx1S 2.3-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(EF,3010)
WBond W25X10A 1024Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(EF,3011)
WBond W25X20A 2048Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(EF,3012)
WBond W25X40A 4096Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(EF,3013)
WBond W25X80A 8192Kx1S 2.7-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(EF,3014)
WBond W25Q80BV 8192Kx1S 2.3-3.6V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(EF,4014)
Press 'Enter' to continue, or 'Q' to quit.
WBond W25Q20EW 2048Kx1S 1.65-1.95V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(EF,6012)
WBond W25Q40EW 4096Kx1S 1.65-1.95V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(EF,6013)
WBond W25Q80EW 8192Kx1S 1.65-1.95V, 256B page, 4k blk, ID=(EF,6014)
-- Sample Usage --

Create unlock license request file.
> nvflash --licreq=LicenseRequest.bin USER_FW_MOD

Install unlock license objects.
> nvflash --wrhlk=License.hulk

Flash tweaked firmware.
> nvflash --license=License.hulk vbios.rom

Any help? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## w1n1x

Now I somehow managed to make it work but an error like this came up :
Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Command id:3000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_COMPLETE Error Code: 00000011
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed

BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.

Nothing changed!

ERROR: Invalid firmware image detected.

What should I do?

Edit: Nevermind , just got it fixed and now the bios is flashed. Thx. But the question is did you set the voltage to be at 1.212 from the start or is it dynamic ?


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Now I somehow managed to make it work but an error like this came up :
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Command id:3000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_COMPLETE Error Code: 00000011
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> 
> BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed
> 
> BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.
> 
> Nothing changed!
> 
> ERROR: Invalid firmware image detected.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind , just got it fixed and now the bios is flashed. Thx. But the question is did you set the voltage to be at 1.212 from the start or is it dynamic ?


From what is set in Dark´s bios for you,1.212V are going to be applied in P0 (3DMode) without the need of any software.


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> From what is set in Dark´s bios for you,1.212V are going to be applied in P0 (3DMode) without the need of any software.


So even if I try to increase the voltage in msi afterburner it still won't pass 1.212v ,right?

I tried heaven benchmark and even 7mhz increase resulted in freezing . So my card's limit is 1455 mhz. Shame







.
I increased the memory clock without any problem even up to 4ghz.
Also I experienced a freeze in heaven benchmark even with this new bios without adjusting anything . Is that a bad sign? Should I revert back to my original bios or should I keep this one? I dunno. Haven't tested demanding games yet but I will try in a matter of minutes and report back.


----------



## khilendel

Hi there!

Im working on a mini-itx build for my girlfriend in a Node 202 and airflow is well... not great. I threw my old GTX 980 Gaming 4G in the build, and at stock it hits thermal limits. Even limited to 75% power limit I still occasionally hit the throttle point.

I dont need this thing to overclock, im fine underclocking in fact, I'd just like a bios with a lower Voltage/TDP so I can keep the card cool in this tiny chassis.

Card defaults to 1.212v at max power limit. At 75% currently its hovering around 1.1-1.15v. If you think it's possible I'd love to see a boost-less bios with 1-1.1v with a ~1150-1300mhz target, at around 120-140w tdp (similar to a GTX 1060's power usage, which I've heard can be cooled fine in this case).

Possible?

GM204.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## w1n1x

Ok. I've got some problems in games . More precisely in 1 so far because didn't test the others . Tried GTA V and I see green and red flickerings in every 5-10 seconds. That's a bad sign, isn't it?

Edit: It happens in the witcher 3 as well. Medium-sized red dots pop up all over the place .


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Ok. I've got some problems in games . More precisely in 1 so far because didn't test the others . Tried GTA V and I see green and red flickerings in every 5-10 seconds. That's a bad sign, isn't it?
> 
> Edit: It happens in the witcher 3 as well. Medium-sized red dots pop up all over the place .


Since you are not experiencing any higher oc potential but crashes in heaven and games, you should go back to your old bios.Also if your card crashes in heaven or other benchmarks it definitely wont be stable in games.The most comment things to see if cards are not stable in games are crashes without seeing artifacts.Your situiaton could be a bit worse and I wouldnt recommend running your card 1mhz before artifacting/crashing.


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Since you are not experiencing any higher oc potential but crashes in heaven and games, you should go back to your old bios.Also if your card crashes in heaven or other benchmarks it definitely wont be stable in games.The most comment things to see if cards are not stable in games are crashes without seeing artifacts.Your situiaton could be a bit worse and I wouldnt recommend running your card 1mhz before artifacting/crashing.


Yeah, I did go back to the old bios .
So not crashing with artifacts are the worst case that could ever happen,right? Does this mean that my GPU doesn't have OC potential at all?
I suppose this isn't the cause of the PSU but my GPU ,am I right?


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Asus.GTX970-----w1n1x-------Dark.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> w1n1x
> 
> Dark.zip (148k. zip file)
> 
> Core clock 1455mhz & 3.80ghz memory ( mean + 300 ) & higher TDP & boost off & 1.212v
> 
> Your card is voltage locked at 1.212v from the VRM, so the bios won't allow the card to pass that limit, also the single 8Pin is limiting factor
> 
> the card should pull 1.212v without any drop under load,. also the power limit is effective now as 100% now equal to 150% at stock bios.. so flash that bios and slowly start increasing the clock until you crash
> Hello


So I experienced artifacts and went back to the old bios. As I mentioned I experienced green-red flickerings in GTA V, and red dot like things in The witcher 3 . Maybe my GPU can't handle +300 memory clock? Should we take it safe and increase it only by 100mhz and see if it works? Can you please try with an increase of +100 memory instead of 300 with the rest being the same regarding the volt and the core clock being 1455 mhz without boost? Thank you .


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> So I experienced artifacts and went back to the old bios. As I mentioned I experienced green-red flickerings in GTA V, and red dot like things in The witcher 3 . Maybe my GPU can't handle +300 memory clock? Should we take it safe and increase it only by 100mhz and see if it works? Can you please try with an increase of +100 memory instead of 300 with the rest being the same regarding the volt and the core clock being 1455 mhz without boost? Thank you .


Hey man,you should be able to lower the memory clock in OC software to try lower mem oc so a bios flash wouldnt be necessary.In case you cant lower mem clock in oc software I quickly set the mem clock in Dark´s bios for you to 3600(+100) instead of 3800(+300).I DIDNT CHANGE ANYTHING ELSE.

Asus.GTX970-----w1n1x-------3600.zip 148k .zip file


w1n1x

3600.zip (148k. zip file)


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Hey man,you should be able to lower the memory clock in OC software to try lower mem oc so a bios flash wouldnt be necessary.In case you cant lower mem clock in oc software I quickly set the mem clock in Dark´s bios for you to 3600(+100) instead of 3800(+300).I DIDNT CHANGE ANYTHING ELSE.
> 
> Asus.GTX970-----w1n1x-------3600.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> 
> w1n1x
> 
> 3600.zip (148k. zip file)


Thanks tried it ,even with the bios Dark gave me, underclocked the memory with no success. The same artifacts happened . I really don't know what's causing this. Is it because the boost mode is turned off and it's always at 1455 mhz? By default my memory clock is at 3801mhz with the factory bios so I suppose it's not the memory that is the issue. Maybe it simply cannot handle the 1455 mhz memory? Or is it the boost mode? I guess I should underclcok the core clock and see whether it still happens,eh?


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Thanks tried it ,even with the bios Dark gave me, underclocked the memory with no success. The same artifacts happened . I really don't know what's causing this. Is it because the boost mode is turned off and it's always at 1455 mhz? By default my memory clock is at 3801mhz with the factory bios so I suppose it's not the memory that is the issue. Maybe it simply cannot handle the 1455 mhz memory? Or is it the boost mode? I guess I should underclcok the core clock and see whether it still happens,eh?


Now its definitely the core clock causing your issues.Boost on or boost off doesnt matter.Try lowering core clock 10 or 20mhz and it should work again.


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Now its definitely the core clock causing your issues.Boost on or boost off doesnt matter.Try lowering core clock 10 or 20mhz and it should work again.


Did lower the clock to the default 1405 mhz boost speed of the original bios and now it works like chamrs, no artifacts. So it really was the core clock's fault !
Crap..
Anyways having the boost mode off means that the temperature will no longer decrease the core clock by any means ,right? But I guess the downside is that the temperature will just remain high. I guess in some games I will just have to set the priority to the temps as because of my closed case the temps go sometimes to 84-86 C.


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Did lower the clock to the default 1405 mhz boost speed of the original bios and now it works like chamrs, no artifacts. So it really was the core clock's fault !
> Crap..
> Anyways having the boost mode off means that the temperature will no longer decrease the core clock by any means ,right? But I guess the downside is that the temperature will just remain high. I guess in some games I will just have to set the priority to the temps as because of my closed case the temps go sometimes to 84-86 C.


Temp wont affect clock anymore but 86 is really really really high and not recommended at all.Your GPU will survive it but yeah...


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Temp wont affect clock anymore but 86 is really really really high and not recommended at all.Your GPU will survive it but yeah...


I know. The max temperature that it can survive is 95 C, luckily I'm nowhere near that yet.
But most games only push it to around 76-80 C which is fine.
It's some cutscenes and games like AC Unity that makes it go above 82-85 especially in menu (which is kinda strange considering the normal game makes it go around 76-82 ) .
If I remove the side case then my temps will go down by 10 C and the max that it gets is 69-72 C ,but the thing is that if I leave it like that dust will cover it really fast as my case is down on the ground. So I guess I have to leave it like that ...


----------



## khilendel

Hello Mr-Dark and All!

At Mr. Dark's PM request, I'm re-posting my BIOS request here since it got buried under some discussions.

I have a mini-ITX build I made for my girlfriend to sit in her entertainment center, using my old MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G. Due to the limited airflow, it can't be cooled at stock settings, and I've been running it at 75% power limit (considering going even lower). At 100% power it hits thermal limits within 10 minutes (79c stock) and at 75% it hovers in the mid 70s (~73-75 depending on test and length)

The card boosts to 1.21v at 100% power limit, and averages 1.1-1.15v at 75% power limit, clocking itself between 1200-1300mhz.

What I'd love to see is a boost-less bios with 1-1.1v, at somewhere between 1150-1300mhz. Whatever you think is reasonable to ask of the card. Shooting for a 120-140w TDP as that matches the GTX 1060 which im told keeps itself fairly cool in this chassis (Fractal Node 202).

Does this seem possible? Im fine sacrificing performance to keep things running cool, but obviously the more speed we can retain while lowering power/heat the better.

GM204-Khilendel-MSIGTX980Gaming4G.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1
> 
> @icyeye
> 
> which card is that exactly ? what about custom fan curve to drop the temp a little ? all card's throttle at 90c or 89c so my custom bios will push the card to the hard throttle point


just want to tell u that that bios was to much for me...at least if we speaking about temperature..any way,i replaced old thermal paste with fresh one and..voila!! 15C° lower temps i got now!! 68C° at full load. now is time to try to catch 1500Mhz.cheers!!?


----------



## ryantrip

Hello everyone,

I have a EVGA GTX970 SC ATX2.0 (04G-P4-2974-B6) and was wondering if someone could help me modify my ROM to achieve greater results. The max I've been able to add to the core is +60 (+500 on the mem), which is below 1500 (I was hoping to achieve around 1500 - 1600. Anything higher causes game crashes after a while. Could someone help me achieve a greater core + mem clock if possible? Thanks!

Attached is my exported rom file.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## satsukiki

GM206.biosoriginal.zip 136k .zip file

Hello, thanks for your greats works.
I've found a MSI960_Dark bios on this thread but not sure if it's realy usable for me (seems realy well modded)

So if you could boost my bios in the "dark version style" it would be realy cool.

Thanks again !


----------



## Renairy

Hello Dark.
Thanks for all your work.

I have a 980ti Asus Poseidon that goes wup to 1237mv in volts according to precision X.
It looks like this card isnt locked at 1212.

Could you please increase the TDP and also the Voltage to 1280 or maximum please?
I would like boost to stay enabled if that is possible.
Thankyou again.

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## satsukiki

Hello.
I found tis one http://www.overclock.net/attachments/39949, seems to be right for my card (same refs).
I flashed it and working great, no artefact nor anything after 30min of furmark stress test.
But the temps goes hight, after some time the temps get stuck to 95°C and the core frequencie go down to 1380 mhz

So maybe to much voltage or the bios ins't realy 100% for my card ?


----------



## reliantkcar

Hello Dark.
Thanks for all your work.

I have a Msi Gtx 980ti 6gd5t Oc

I already set my memory,fan, and power limit up I just need it to boost to about 1450-1475mhz I tried one you made a while ago but my version bios higher so it bricked and i flashed back copied settings and temps went insane(The guy you made it for was using a h90, I'm on a stock cooler.I tried for all day to mess with the voltages boost bins etc and just crashed and crazy heat but if i use msi afterburner and set to +130 it boosts to 1468 then throttles to 1455 and sometimes to 1430 when i hit 75c and no crashes but I'd rather run without a program and just have the bios do the boosting.

full system Craiglist used parts build
Vostro 460
i7 2600
16gb ddr3 1333mhz
windows 10 64 bit
500w seasonic psu

I tried 3 browsers they all wouldn't let me upload the bios ,I guess I can email it..


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reliantkcar*
> 
> Hello Dark.
> Thanks for all your work.
> 
> I have a Msi Gtx 980ti 6gd5t Oc
> 
> I already set my memory,fan, and power limit up I just need it to boost to about 1450-1475mhz I tried one you made a while ago but my version bios higher so it bricked and i flashed back copied settings and temps went insane(The guy you made it for was using a h90, I'm on a stock cooler.I tried for all day to mess with the voltages boost bins etc and just crashed and crazy heat but if i use msi afterburner and set to +130 it boosts to 1468 then throttles to 1455 and sometimes to 1430 when i hit 75c and no crashes but I'd rather run without a program and just have the bios do the boosting.
> 
> full system Craiglist used parts build
> Vostro 460
> i7 2600
> 16gb ddr3 1333mhz
> windows 10 64 bit
> 500w seasonic psu
> 
> I tried 3 browsers they all wouldn't let me upload the bios ,I guess I can email it..


You have to put it in to a ZIP or WinRAR file ! Then you can upload it.


----------



## reliantkcar

bios.zip 147k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> You have to put it in to a ZIP or WinRAR file ! Then you can upload it.


ok so I got it to boost to 1443mhz @ 1162.5mv and so far so good temps are around 73-78c but when it drops clocks the voltage doesn't drop so i think that's the last part i don't understand.i tried a few benchmarks (Rise of the tomb raider,Deues ex mankind and heaven 1080p extreme) and no crashes. the cooler on this thing sux even at %100 (not loud at all though) and the case is pretty bad,but it's a budget build so whatever. asic score is 77.8 so maybe that helps it


----------



## Foch

N10727.zip 136k .zip file


Hi,

I have a palit GTX 960 OC (2048MB GDDR5), I have some problems with one game IL2: Battle of staligrad. My frames drop sometimes and GPU load goes down for no reason. I am hoping maybe you guys can help and a custom bios will help me out.

Many thanks


----------



## w1n1x

Hi there ! Is there anyone who can modify this bios to be at 1405 mhz by default instead of the 1455 so that I don't have to apply the custom profile each time I turn on the pc? I only need the clock speeds to be set at 1405 mhz , the memory can stay at 3800 mhz. . Thanks in advance









Asus.GTX970.4096.151125.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Hi there ! Is there anyone who can modify this bios to be at 1405 mhz by default instead of the 1455 so that I don't have to apply the custom profile each time I turn on the pc? I only need the clock speeds to be set at 1405 mhz , the memory can stay at 3800 mhz. . Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus.GTX970.4096.151125.zip 148k .zip file


Here you go

Asus.GTX970.4096.151125.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foch*
> 
> N10727.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a palit GTX 960 OC (2048MB GDDR5), I have some problems with one game IL2: Battle of staligrad. My frames drop sometimes and GPU load goes down for no reason. I am hoping maybe you guys can help and a custom bios will help me out.
> 
> Many thanks


Its definitely not a bios issue.


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Asus.GTX970.4096.151125.zip 148k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## w1n1x

Can someone please post a working version of the nvflash which has all certificates bypassed and works for the Maxwell cards (900 series) ? My nvflash just stopped working and I don't know why, I keep extracting it but it just won't react. I open it and all the infos pop up and if I try to type in sth the infos just keep popping up and it exits after a few keys being pressed and I can't type in anything.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Can someone please post a working version of the nvflash which has all certificates bypassed and works for the Maxwell cards (900 series) ? My nvflash just stopped working and I don't know why, I keep extracting it but it just won't react. I open it and all the infos pop up and if I try to type in sth the infos just keep popping up and it exits after a few keys being pressed and I can't type in anything.


Sounds like you're double-clicking the exe file to open it. Make sure you're using the command line to access NvFlash, the command for flashing is "nvflash romname,rom". Obviously, replace the "romname" with the name of the BIOS you're wanting to flash. If you're flashing a different manufacturer's BIOS to your card, then you'd need to use the command "nvflash -6 romname,rom".


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Sounds like you're double-clicking the exe file to open it. Make sure you're using the command line to access NvFlash, the command for flashing is "nvflash romname,rom". Obviously, replace the "romname" with the name of the BIOS you're wanting to flash. If you're flashing a different manufacturer's BIOS to your card, then you'd need to use the command "nvflash -6 romname,rom".


My bad, I forgot the method . Thanks . It's been several weeks since I last flashed my gpu and forgot how to do it already.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> My bad, I forgot the method . Thanks . It's been several weeks since I last flashed my gpu and forgot how to do it already.


No worries, I had to "shake the rust off" recently myself. It was a couple months or so between the time I last flashed a BIOS to my old 970, and when I did the first cross-flash on my 1070.


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No worries, I had to "shake the rust off" recently myself. It was a couple months or so between the time I last flashed a BIOS to my old 970, and when I did the first cross-flash on my 1070.


Can you please upload the v5.287 version of nvlfash which is everything bypassed if you have it? I went to the forum post which has it but the download link just won't redirect me and it will keep loading infinitely.


----------



## w1n1x

I'm confused as hell. Before the creators update normal cmd was offered to me if I tried Shift+Right click inside the nvflash folder, now it is the damned Power-shell and it sucks so much that it cannot open nvflash like cmd. How can I use power-shell with nvflash? Is it even possible ?

Edit: Nevermind, fixed it by enabling cmd again via messing with the registry.


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Asus.GTX970.4096.151125.zip 148k .zip file


Can you please change this bios to 1366 mhz? It seems that even with a default clock of 1405 it boosts itself to 1455 which gets me artifacts. But if I reduce the clock to 1366 then the core clock will only increase to 1405 mhz which is still safe. Can you do it for me pls?

Asus.GTX970.4096.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Can you please change this bios to 1366 mhz? It seems that even with a default clock of 1405 it boosts itself to 1455 which gets me artifacts. But if I reduce the clock to 1366 then the core clock will only increase to 1405 mhz which is still safe. Can you do it for me pls?
> 
> Asus.GTX970.4096.zip 148k .zip file


Hey man I noticed that I forgot to change some values.I did it right now.Your core is now 1405mhz without boosting anymore.

AsusGTX970.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Hey man I noticed that I forgot to change some values.I did it right now.Your core is now 1405mhz without boosting anymore.
> 
> AsusGTX970.zip 148k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Hey man I noticed that I forgot to change some values.I did it right now.Your core is now 1405mhz without boosting anymore.
> 
> AsusGTX970.zip 148k .zip file


Thank you ! It works like charm now,


----------



## Nightfire37

GTX 960 4GB SuperSC ACX 2.0+ with dual BIOSes

Hopefully I can get more out of this card then what I already want.

Thanks in advanced

GM206.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfire37*
> 
> GTX 960 4GB SuperSC ACX 2.0+ with dual BIOSes
> 
> Hopefully I can get more out of this card then what I already want.
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> 
> GM206.zip 148k .zip file


We need to know what you want
What voltage ?
Boost or no boost ?
Clocks ?

If you tell me everything I can mod it for you


----------



## Nightfire37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> We need to know what you want
> What voltage ?
> Boost or no boost ?
> Clocks ?
> 
> If you tell me everything I can mod it for you


Stock clocks and keep turbo boost in the BIOS. Just want to remove the voltage limit.
You know anything with the 960s? What are safe voltages before they start degrading?
I have a 80+ gold PSU with a 6+2 phase VRM. Should be decent on the overclock but IMO whatever you feel is safe enough do it.

Thank you by the way


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfire37*
> 
> Stock clocks and keep turbo boost in the BIOS. Just want to remove the voltage limit.
> You know anything with the 960s? What are safe voltages before they start degrading?
> I have a 80+ gold PSU with a 6+2 phase VRM. Should be decent on the overclock but IMO whatever you feel is safe enough do it.
> 
> Thank you by the way


With maxwell you shouldnt go exceed 1.3V for 24/7 usage.I once used a 980Ti bios with a fully working voltage slider going from stock to ~1.287V.Since it worked , I "copied" the voltage table into your bios.That means that your card has a bit more voltage at lower clocks but maxes out at 1.287 when the voltage slider is set all the way to the right.I didnt change anything else and edited your bios file so you wont have to copy the settings into your bios again.You could run into power limit problems but I dont really know the power table of 960´s so I left it alone for now.Test it and keep an eye on temps.

9601.287.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## Nightfire37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> With maxwell you shouldnt go exceed 1.3V for 24/7 usage.I once used a 980Ti bios with a fully working voltage slider going from stock to ~1.287V.Since it worked , I "copied" the voltage table into your bios.That means that your card has a bit more voltage at lower clocks but maxes out at 1.287 when the voltage slider is set all the way to the right.I didnt change anything else and edited your bios file so you wont have to copy the settings into your bios again.You could run into power limit problems but I dont really know the power table of 960´s so I left it alone for now.Test it and keep an eye on temps.
> 
> 9601.287.zip 149k .zip file


Sweet thanks dude!!!!! Ill make sure to keep an eye on them. Hopefully I dont run into issues with flashing being I have dual bioses.

Your the bomb


----------



## Nightfire37

Minium, just letting you know that the bios flash went through successfully and with new voltage changes. now to overclock these hahaha. thanks again dude


----------



## khilendel

Since my HTPC can't really game at the moment without severe heat throttling, I think I'll try my hand at this myself.

I see a BIOS elsewhere in the forum where a user forced their 980TI to run at 1.1v fulltime. Since this is my goal with my MSI 980 (non-ti) - can I copy his voltage tables in to my BIOS, and adjust my core clocks as I see fit? Any advice welcome.


----------



## Floki282

Hi all,

Can I still submit my bios here?


----------



## KazumaKiryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


Hey man, i have an Evga GTX 980 TI SC+, can i get a custom bios with max power limit, no throttling and with voltage ranging from stock to 1.287 modifiable through AB/Precision's sliders? My card is quite good, it has 82 asic and it can do 1529 with 0,49MV and 45% fan speed and it never surpasses 60C with Kboost, but it throttles down to 1516, i'd like to reach 1550 or at least keep 1529 without it throotling. I would very much appreciate to have a bios like that, thanks in advance!


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KazumaKiryu*
> 
> Hey man, i have an Evga GTX 980 TI SC+, can i get a custom bios with max power limit, no throttling and with voltage ranging from stock to 1.287 modifiable through AB/Precision's sliders? My card is quite good, it has 82 asic and it can do 1529 with 0,49MV and 45% fan speed and it never surpasses 60C with Kboost, but it throttles down to 1516, i'd like to reach 1550 or at least keep 1529 without it throotling. I would very much appreciate to have a bios like that, thanks in advance!


You cant disable temp throttling in bios.At 1.287V it will throttle even more or you go full jet engine to maybe stop the card form throttling.


----------



## KazumaKiryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> You cant disable temp throttling in bios.At 1.287V it will throttle even more or you go full jet engine to maybe stop the card form throttling.


It seems it's indeed possible according to the OP of the GIGABYTE GTX 9xx H2O/AIR BIOS Tweaking thread and many others, look:


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KazumaKiryu*
> 
> It seems it's indeed possibly according to the OP of the GIGABYTE GTX 9xx H2O/AIR BIOS Tweaking thread and many others, look:


You can increase the temp target in the bios, but it would be incredibly stupid to do so.....darwin award winner kind of stupid.


----------



## KazumaKiryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You can increase the temp target in the bios, but it would be incredibly stupid to do so.....darwin award winner kind of stupid.


Why ?, because of the risk of frying it?, i'd be comfy with it running below 90 (not that i think it would reach that much with my setup anyway).


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KazumaKiryu*
> 
> Why ?, because of the risk of frying it?, i'd be comfy with it running below 90 (not that i think it would reach that much with my setup anyway).


Because they run better the cooler they are. Increasing voltage, without first working to bring temps down is useless. I'd never put that kind of voltage through a 980ti on air.


----------



## KazumaKiryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Because they run better the cooler they are. Increasing voltage, without first working to bring temps down is useless. I'd never put that kind of voltage through a 980ti on air.


If you have good cooling i don't see the problem with it, there's nothing extreme on it neither imo. Besides i don't even know if i'd gain anything with that kind of voltage, i just want to try and if temps are too high (which i doubt) i'll just lower it and problem solved.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KazumaKiryu*
> 
> If you have good cooling i don't see the problem with it, there's nothing extreme on it neither imo. Besides i don't even know if i'd gain anything with that kind of voltage, i just want to try and if temps are too high (which i doubt) i'll just lower it and problem solved.


G'luck


----------



## aberge

Looking to
1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-Unlock the voltage so that I can increase upto 1.3v using Gigabyte Gaming Software (Note- I do NOT want my voltage locked at 1.3v in the BIOS)

I have the Gigabyte GTX 980 TI Extreme with the triple fans!

GigabyteGTX980tiExtreme6gb.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberge*
> 
> Looking to
> 1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> 2-Increase the TDP limit
> 3-Unlock the voltage so that I can increase upto 1.3v using Gigabyte Gaming Software (Note- I do NOT want my voltage locked at 1.3v in the BIOS)
> 
> I have the Gigabyte GTX 980 TI Extreme with the triple fans!
> 
> GigabyteGTX980tiExtreme6gb.zip 146k .zip file


Hey man, I have the same exact card as you.I modded a bios for you that allows up to 1.3V (theoretically) controllable from stock -> max through voltage slider.I also increased TDP to 350W.My card pulls 300W in 3DMark (1636/2070)and ~240W in games(1600/2000).Boost is disabled and core clock will be 1443mhz.Also the card shouldnt throttle anymore. For some reason the voltage on my card doesnt go higher than ~1.256V <-measured. Its definitely not a bios issue I dont know why :/.If you decide to use the bios I modded for you, I would appreciate if you could measure the voltage on the back of the core for me.The card shouldnt be locked because its a "LN2 ready" 980Ti.Also using the LN2 switch on my card doesnt do anything.It switches bios but I dont have any control about voltage(s).Maybe you could try it out too and tell me what happened to your card and what options you have in OC software.

GM200Modocnet.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## cramerx

Hi, I modded a gtx980 setting the vcore to 1.050v and freq to 900Mhz, now power consumption is only 100w at wall but cant overclock with afterburner. Change frequency but no effect. How can I do to encrease frequency (without flashing bios every time...) thanks


----------



## khilendel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cramerx*
> 
> Hi, I modded a gtx980 setting the vcore to 1.050v and freq to 900Mhz, now power consumption is only 100w at wall but cant overclock with afterburner. Change frequency but no effect. How can I do to encrease frequency (without flashing bios every time...) thanks


I havent been able to get any help at all doing something similar for my GTX980. Can you share your bios so I can have a look at what you did so I can try to do it myself?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cramerx*
> 
> Hi, I modded a gtx980 setting the vcore to 1.050v and freq to 900Mhz, now power consumption is only 100w at wall but cant overclock with afterburner. Change frequency but no effect. How can I do to encrease frequency (without flashing bios every time...) thanks


1.05v is really low for a GM204.....as is 900mhz. Are you trying to mine eth or something?


----------



## khilendel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1.05v is really low for a GM204.....as is 900mhz. Are you trying to mine eth or something?


A GM204 should be able to hit like 1100mhz (or close to it) at 1.05v - I'm hoping if he shares his bios I can copy the voltage tables, raise things to 1.1v and get a nice 120-140w tdp @1250mhz myself


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khilendel*
> 
> A GM204 should be able to hit like 1100mhz (or close to it) at 1.05v - I'm hoping if he shares his bios I can copy the voltage tables, raise things to 1.1v and get a nice 120-140w tdp @1250mhz myself


Ok, but....why?


----------



## cramerx

GM204_modded.zip 136k .zip file


For mining experiments 1100mhz 1.000v, afterburner don't overclock... why? thanks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cramerx*
> 
> GM204_modded.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> For mining experiments 1100mhz 1.000v, afterburner don't overclock... why? thanks


Just wondering why you're so intent on lowering voltage and clocks. Seems.....backwards, to the people that usually come here looking for help.


----------



## kpoloboy916

not everyone is about overclock with higher voltage.

some people like to save the heat and energy by undervolting the cards while keeping the highest clocks to perform better at those voltages.

Undervolting is a "new"ish thing to nvidia with the 10 series cards and since 900 series cards dont have voltage curve editing, poeple have to bios mod it into their cards.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoloboy916*
> 
> not everyone is about overclock with higher voltage.
> 
> some people like to save the heat and energy by undervolting the cards while keeping the highest clocks to perform better at those voltages.
> 
> Undervolting is a "new"ish thing to nvidia with the 10 series cards and since 900 series cards dont have voltage curve editing, poeple have to bios mod it into their cards.


Then why not just save the money and buy the next level down. What good is owning a 980, if you're going to run it like a 970....or anything for that matter. Seems counterproductive, but.....whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Then why not just save the money and buy the next level down. What good is owning a 980, if you're going to run it like a 970....or anything for that matter. Seems counterproductive, but.....whatever floats your boat.


Your post is silly and illogical.
He is UNDERVOLTING not UNDERCLOCKING. You undervolt to lower the temps, which ALLOW THE CARD TO RUN AT HIGHER CLOCKS! TADA!
Some people just don't think.


----------



## kpoloboy916

its not hard to grasp at all really.

maintaining highest performance possible while lowering temps and silicon wear / tear.

Having the highest clocks and voltages might be nice to someone who is crunching numbers for benchmarks,

but for others, some like having the highest clocks possible while keeping it under X Celsius. and the only way to get rid of heat is by lowering the heat output in general..

(GTX 1080) you can still hit 1.9 - 2.0 on the core clock while keeping it under 1.00v. Had my 1080 running at 1940 with 975mV.


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Your post is silly and illogical.
> He is UNDERVOLTING not UNDERCLOCKING. You undervolt to lower the temps, which ALLOW THE CARD TO RUN AT HIGHER CLOCKS! TADA!
> Some people just don't think.


nvm


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Your post is silly and illogical.
> He is UNDERVOLTING not UNDERCLOCKING. You undervolt to lower the temps, which ALLOW THE CARD TO RUN AT HIGHER CLOCKS! TADA!
> Some people just don't think.


He was actually underclocking....and, it doesn't work that way with maxwell. We're not talking about pascal, here. This is the maxwell bios editing thread. /wink
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoloboy916*
> 
> its not hard to grasp at all really.
> 
> maintaining highest performance possible while lowering temps and silicon wear / tear.
> 
> Having the highest clocks and voltages might be nice to someone who is crunching numbers for benchmarks,
> 
> but for others, some like having the highest clocks possible while keeping it under X Celsius. and the only way to get rid of heat is by lowering the heat output in general..
> 
> (GTX 1080) you can still hit 1.9 - 2.0 on the core clock while keeping it under 1.00v. Had my 1080 running at 1940 with 975mV.


I can run my pascal at 2100 @ 1.000v.....I fail to see how that's relevant in the maxwell bios editing thread, as Maxwell's boost doesn't work in the same way. Temps play a much smaller role in their overclocking. Maybe you're in the wrong place.


----------



## khilendel

My purpose is to reduce heat and strain on psu in a SFF build while retaining 85~% performance. Built our living room pc to game, but don't like replying on gpu boost to be keep me inside the 79c envelope


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khilendel*
> 
> My purpose is to reduce heat and strain on psu in a SFF build while retaining 85~% performance. Built our living room pc to game, but don't like replying on gpu boost to be keep me inside the 79c envelope


Post your bios file. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## khilendel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Post your bios file. I'll take a look at it.


Much obliged!

Attached here. I'm hoping to get 1250 @ 1.1v full time, as it seems to boost to 1272-1350 at around 1.1-1.12 when I crank down the power limit or thermal throttle kicks in at 79c (frequency jumps around a lot).

GM204.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## cramerx

Hi, I'm trying to restore Original BIOS but there is an error un "Certificate 2.0 not valid" . How can I fix?

thanks


----------



## A_Tiny_Chipmunk

Hello,

Its a pitty you cant use other cards bios eh?

Can i please have the TDP limit removed from my ASUS STRIX GTX970 getting 1400 on next to no volt increase but bamm straight into the 120% tdp. and it drops to 1380/60/20

Anything else that will help it oc better would be nice, temp stays in the 60's but i have seen it just into the start of 70's

Thank you









strixgtx970OriginalBackup.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cramerx*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to restore Original BIOS but there is an error un "Certificate 2.0 not valid" . How can I fix?
> 
> thanks


try different nvflash versions one will work


----------



## emadshaabani

Hello!

Does anyone have the best BIOS for MSI Geforce GTX 960 Gaming 2g with higest stable OC ?

I saw someone that clocked this card with Afterburner. See below:

Core Voltage (mV): +0
Power Limit (%): 108
Core Clock (MHz): +190
Memory Vlock (MHz): +500
Fan Speed (%): 100

Resutls in:
Base Clock: 1406 MHz
Boost Clock: 1469 MHz
In-Game Clock: 1557 MHz
Memory Clock: 8 GHz

Is this the highets stable values?
Unfortunately the Afterburner software don't work on my computer. I can't change the Memory Clock for some reason.
Due to this I want to flash my card.


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emadshaabani*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone have the best BIOS for MSI Geforce GTX 960 Gaming 2g with higest stable OC ?
> 
> I saw someone that clocked this card with Afterburner. See below:
> 
> Core Voltage (mV): +0
> Power Limit (%): 108
> Core Clock (MHz): +190
> Memory Vlock (MHz): +500
> Fan Speed (%): 100
> 
> Resutls in:
> Base Clock: 1406 MHz
> Boost Clock: 1469 MHz
> In-Game Clock: 1557 MHz
> Memory Clock: 8 GHz
> 
> Is this the highets stable values?
> Unfortunately the Afterburner software don't work on my computer. I can't change the Memory Clock for some reason.
> Due to this I want to flash my card.


EVERY CARD IS DIFFERENT ...


----------



## stn666stn

Hello everyone.
I am a new member of this forum from Spain.
I had a hard time finding such a specialized forum and I would like you to help me.
I found this thread searching the web and found a user called "rul3s" in "hardlimit"
I recently bought used (I do not have much money), an Nvidia graphics card model GV-N970WF3OC-4GD and I would like to install a new modified bios to express it to the maximum and to enjoy it the greater time possible.
I have read in this forum and others that it is necessary to modify the bios of the card but I do not dare because there are many things to modify and I am sure that i will break the card..
I would like my GTX970 to perform as much as possible but with maximum stability, and with the peace of mind that I will not burn it or have to reinstall the original bios by strange artifacts on screen or similar.
I know that Mr. Dark has changed bios for some users and for that reason I would like to ask you, Mr. Dark, to be so kind to modify for me the bios of my graphic card, because it is too complex for me.
These things are only for real experts like you.
Forgive me the abuse of trust, I know i´m asking too much, but you are my only way out.
Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me.
Regards...


----------



## stn666stn

Sorry, forgot to upload my bios, this is....
Thanks again...

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## sabodk

hi will you plz tweak my bios "gtx 980ti classy" added the ln2 bios, can run the card at 1506core and 2000memory.. so far at least.







asic 77% and the card is under water. so temps is no issue









regards sabo









ln2bios.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## djleakyg

Hey guys,

New to this thread. I was doing some research on custom BIOS's for my EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0. What would be a good custom BIOS to run? I am familiar with the process but it has been some time since I haven flashed a card ( last time was unlocking an AMD 7950 to a 7970). I don't know if this matters or not but I just upgraded to a new Ryzen 7 rig & I would like to hold onto my 970 for at least another year before I jump to a new card. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance


----------



## spreemas

Hi Guys,

i've problems with my Powerlimit TDP







It should boost to 1507Mhz in core but due to it's limitation it's only boosts to somewhere about 1450mhz...

Here is a screeenshot and my mod bios it's a EVGA GTX 980 ti.

Screen:


Bios:

EVGA980Ti-Bios.zip 147k .zip file


thanks for your help


----------



## vitoscaletaa

hi mr dark
please add some higher voltage and power limit. 150% boost off
tnx

hybrid0001.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> New to this thread. I was doing some research on custom BIOS's for my EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0. What would be a good custom BIOS to run? I am familiar with the process but it has been some time since I haven flashed a card ( last time was unlocking an AMD 7950 to a 7970). I don't know if this matters or not but I just upgraded to a new Ryzen 7 rig & I would like to hold onto my 970 for at least another year before I jump to a new card. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance


There isn't necessarily "a BIOS" that's going to be the best for your card (or anyone's for that matter), but you can have a custom one made. Refer to the 1st post in this thread to extract and post a copy of your own vBIOS to be modded, along with what changes you're looking to get out of the mod.


----------



## llcoolj12

TOPGM200.zip 152k .zip file


BOTGM200.zip 152k .zip file
Ok heres the thing. Lazy as i am i ****d up and just rushed the ****... I downloaded a Bios... didnt exctract my own and just flashed a BIOS from a random person and now i have alot of problems with my Graphiccards.

I got 2 980ti zotac extreme

I extracted now those BIOS can u maybe fix it or someting like that?

Greetings

Please help me







my pc has black flickers


----------



## blaze2210

You can use the forum upload, you just have to zip the BIOS file first, it won't let you just upload the .rom file by itself. No one really wants to go to external download links....


----------



## llcoolj12

i try to upload with the site and this error message come:

AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object.

I put them in a zip file but still dosnt work

edit: nvm got it to work


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llcoolj12*
> 
> i try to upload with the site and this error message come:
> 
> AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object.
> 
> I put them in a zip file but still dosnt work
> 
> edit: nvm got it to work


I know it works, that's how every person in this thread has uploaded their vBIOS.


----------



## Jeffaffa

Hi Mr Dark

Can u make a new bios for me please.
Core clock 1500mhz & 4000mhz memory & 1.250v & higher TDP limit & boost off

Thank you.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## fakdisdude

Hi guys, is it possible to get a good custom bios for my 980 ti Strix?
I would like to push it to the limits, is it possible?
He is my Original Bios

GM200.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakdisdude*
> 
> Hi guys, is it possible to get a good custom bios for my 980 ti Strix?
> He is my Original Bios
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Thank you very much!


----------



## llcoolj12

bump


----------



## Ellner357

2E970.zip 136k .zip file
Hi,

I've been working on my bios but can't seem to get past 1.250 and I'm a little in over my head? Can you help maybe tell me where I'm going wrong or hook me up with a fixed bios?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakdisdude*
> 
> Hi guys, is it possible to get a good custom bios for my 980 ti Strix?
> I would like to push it to the limits, is it possible?
> He is my Original Bios
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> Thank you very much!


If I recall correctly, the STRIX is locked at 1.212v. There was supposed to be some software somewhere, like the voltage tool for the classy and KPE, that allowed for higher voltages, but....

So, really, the only thing a custom bios is going to do for you, is raise the power limit. If you're not hitting the power limit, it's probably not worth flashing.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Hey Dark! Looking for another custom bios by you







originally got you to do me a 1500 core, with everything else bla bla, looking for an underclocked/undervolted bios to test out. Currently, I can only go down 90mhz on my core, and can't lower voltage anymore, AB ****ed up idk why haha.

If you could disable the boost, and manually give it say 1000mhz core, leave memory at stock values, and set voltage to 1.0v? In most games at 1080p I achieve well above the desired 60fps, so overclocking for me is kind of useless, going to try an underclocked chip to save power and save on temps, as even on stock bios this thing can go up to 85'c when Oc'd. If you could also unlock the voltage slider if possible, so I can manually move it up/down 100mv or something.

I managed 1200mhz core when throttle kicked in at 1.0v so I think I can easily go under 1.0v but 1.0v will be a good starting point to test temps.

Using a HoF, so voltage should be able to changed np.

So 1ghz core clock, stock memory, 1.0voltage, voltage slider so I can manually lower/raise to test.








I don't know if it's worth changing power limit, It would be best to leave that at stock 250w seeing as it won't reach it anyway.

HoF2.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## NeMeSiS268

Hi everyone I'm new here and not sure if custom BIOS for mining is discussed here or just gaming ?
So I'm using a Zotac GTX 960 AMP! Edition
GM206
1024 cores
64 tmus
32 rops
2048 MB GDDR5
128 bit bus
My question is
is it possible to improve mining with a custom BIOS ?


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeMeSiS268*
> 
> Hi everyone I'm new here and not sure if custom BIOS for mining is discussed here or just gaming ?
> So I'm using a Zotac GTX 960 AMP! Edition
> GM206
> 1024 cores
> 64 tmus
> 32 rops
> 2048 MB GDDR5
> 128 bit bus
> My question is
> is it possible to improve mining with a custom BIOS ?


a 960 is weaksauce for mining, unless you have an army of a couple hundred of them lol.

But no a custom bios probably will not see you even a 1% gain. If you're mining, you should have 4 gpus in SLI , all at stock clocks. overclocking is kinda pointless as again, you'll barely see any improvement on these weaker cards.

a custom bios is to allow your card to go 'beyond' the maximum limit you reach on standard bios. Also, fair warning, if you don't have dual bios on your card and you **** up flashing you'll brick the card and I doubt you'll get it back to working order. Increased voltage, will not be good for mining. Rule of thumb, if you're mining you don't really care about overclocking because you'll probably have at least 4 cards in sli mining 24/7 with about 20 fans in your case cooling them in your cellar or something. let's say you got a 1% increase overall from all 4 cards with a custom bios, that would take a long time to even make up for one additional card, it probably wouldn't even be noticeable.


----------



## NeMeSiS268

I'm starting to see what your saying
But thank for the input.


----------



## Atretador

Hi,

Can you guys help unlock my 760?
I'm a bit lost with all the parameters on the Kepler bios tweaker









Its the GTX760 ACX SC 2Gb version

gtx760.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atretador*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you guys help unlock my 760?
> I'm a bit lost with all the parameters on the Kepler bios tweaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the GTX760 ACX SC 2Gb version
> 
> gtx760.zip 122k .zip file


this is for 900 series cards. and dark seems to be M.I.A so chance of you getting help here will be slim. Find an actual Kepler thread if you need assistance.


----------



## Ellner357

Well with the resistors coated in liquid metal I still can't get over 1.250 any suggestions?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellner357*
> 
> 2E970.zip 136k .zip file
> Hi,
> 
> I've been working on my bios but can't seem to get past 1.250 and I'm a little in over my head? Can you help maybe tell me where I'm going wrong or hook me up with a fixed bios?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellner357*
> 
> Well with the resistors coated in liquid metal I still can't get over 1.250 any suggestions?


If you're talking about the shunt mod, that doesn't give increased voltage. It just bypasses the power limit.


----------



## Ellner357

I was talking about the shunt mod. I guess I misunderstood what I was bypassing. I'm thinking there's no way past this voltage limit then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If you're talking about the shunt mod, that doesn't give increased voltage. It just bypasses the power limit.


----------



## alanbr00

Hi all, sorry if i'm posting in the wrong topic, but i'm very desperate.

I have a ASUS Strix GTX 960 4GB and has been a while the card is giving me headache, after i intall any drive old, CD, newest and others, i reboot the system and most of the times i can't pass from the Windows logo, sometimes right atfer loading a few programs and sometimes i can even run a little bit some game or whatch youtube.

But, in the end it's always the same result, computer freeze (no BSOD) the system freeze and gives the freeze sound's (GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR).

I could get some variables:

I can pass windows logo more easily if i remove monitor cable (sometimes still freeze at logo, but most of the times boot normally)

I have tried to flash the VGA bios, but i only could get the same version, other variables the software "nvflash" accuses incompatible.

And of course i tested the VGA on 2 motherboard with very diferent config, GA-970a-d3p and G31m-es2l.

Tested with 2 power supply, OCZ 400w and CX430.

The same problem appear.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanbr00*
> 
> Hi all, sorry if i'm posting in the wrong topic, but i'm very desperate.
> 
> I have a ASUS Strix GTX 960 4GB and has been a while the card is giving me headache, after i intall any drive old, CD, newest and others, i reboot the system and most of the times i can't pass from the Windows logo, sometimes right atfer loading a few programs and sometimes i can even run a little bit some game or whatch youtube.
> 
> But, in the end it's always the same result, computer freeze (no BSOD) the system freeze and gives the freeze sound's (GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR).
> 
> I could get some variables:
> 
> I can pass windows logo more easily if i remove monitor cable (sometimes still freeze at logo, but most of the times boot normally)
> 
> I have tried to flash the VGA bios, but i only could get the same version, other variables the software "nvflash" accuses incompatible.
> 
> And of course i tested the VGA on 2 motherboard with very diferent config, GA-970a-d3p and G31m-es2l.
> 
> Tested with 2 power supply, OCZ 400w and CX430.
> 
> The same problem appear.


that sounds like a system problem, not a gpu problem. Have you tried running your video output via your motherboard? if that works fine, then you know it's a problem with the gpu. do this first, then get back to me.


----------



## alanbr00

Yes i did that, and it's funny, if the offboard has the driver installed even if i'm using the onboard the system freeze. So, the system works fine with the onboard alone or onboard and offboard installed on the mobo but, no driver intalled.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanbr00*
> 
> Yes i did that, and it's funny, if the offboard has the driver installed even if i'm using the onboard the system freeze. So, the system works fine with the onboard alone or onboard and offboard installed on the mobo but, no driver intalled.


sure it's the right driver? lol

9/10 the error you get in all cases is caused by something you have done, and it's not hardware related.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellner357*
> 
> I was talking about the shunt mod. I guess I misunderstood what I was bypassing. I'm thinking there's no way past this voltage limit then?


I don't see anything wrong with the way your bios is setup. So......


----------



## alanbr00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> sure it's the right driver? lol
> 
> 9/10 the error you get in all cases is caused by something you have done, and it's not hardware related.


I have tried CD Driver either.


----------



## Ellner357

Well, at least that's ruled out. I guess the card is limited to 1.250 and I'll have to live with that lol. I've got a respectable clock. I just get greedy lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanbr00*
> 
> I have tried CD Driver either.


----------



## Lynkdev

Can anyone link me the stock bios for the Maxwell titan x please? Im currently using a modded bios but seeing screen flickering (green/black) randomly in game on ultra settings with 2x titans. Thinking my OC on these cards needs to be dialed back a bit.

Also, are we supposed to be using nvflash645.218 for this?

better yet,

Mr-Dark,

Can you check out these modded bios you did for me awhile back and dial them back a bit please?

GM200.zip 300k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Can anyone link me the stock bios for the Maxwell titan x please? Im currently using a modded bios but seeing screen flickering (green/black) randomly in game on ultra settings with 2x titans. Thinking my OC on these cards needs to be dialed back a bit.
> 
> Also, are we supposed to be using nvflash645.218 for this?
> 
> better yet,
> 
> Mr-Dark,
> 
> Can you check out these modded bios you did for me awhile back and dial them back a bit please?
> 
> GM200.zip 300k .zip file


Check the TPU database.


----------



## GWBIV

41VQKCxrpJL._SX300_.jpg 11k .jpg file


Pls excuse my n00bish question I've searched through this thread and wanted to ask if a bios has been modded for this card in particular?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GWBIV*
> 
> 41VQKCxrpJL._SX300_.jpg 11k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Pls excuse my n00bish question I've searched through this thread and wanted to ask if a bios has been modded for this card in particular?


970 reference board. I'm sure there are quite a few floating around in this post.


----------



## Lynkdev

Thanks Vellinious,

I got the stock bios back on the cards and the problem i was having in BF1 is gone.

I think Mr. Dark maxed out the OC on the ROM i posted. Could you dial it back a bit please?


----------



## GWBIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 970 reference board. I'm sure there are quite a few floating around in this post.


Yea, I realized I needed my Bios tweaked for Optimal compute so I don't think any of these Bios would work.


----------



## FurionBG

Hi guys, i have a Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream and would like to install a modded bios, i have already found a bios for this particular model in the thread, but am not sure if it's safe to apply it to my card.

The bios in the thread reports "Board" as: BIOS-P/[email protected]

But when i dump my bios with GPU-Z and inspect it i get "Board": BIOS-P/[email protected]

Is this ok, is it enough that the cards are the same model?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BattlePhenom

Hello, is it possible to do a custom bios for MSI GTX 980 ti Golden Edition with an ASIC of 75.4 percent. Really would like something 1500+ on the core and really stable. On stock bios I can get +400-500 on mem and up to 1465 mhz on core (stable for most games).


----------



## TK421

Does anyone have a stock profile bios with raised voltage limit and power limit? So only open up the overclocking possibility but leave the card stock.

I have elpida vram.

https://us.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html

Vbios ver

84.04.36.00.F1

According to TPU

For 100ME edition: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/169705/msi-gtx970-4096-150115
Gaming (this one): https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/167405/msi-gtx970-4096-150108
Gaming LE: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/183199/msi-gtx970-4096-160125

Seems to be a newer bios for Gaming series: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/183199/msi-gtx970-4096-160125

Thanks in advance.


----------



## armonistas

Hi guys, can anyone help and make an unlocked custom bios for my EVGA GTX 980 SC ? I am attaching the stock bios from gpu-z. I mainly use the card for mining ethereum but also for 3dsmax vray rendering, so I would like to tweak also the memory with better timings if its possible. If its not , at least I would like to achieve a better overall overclock. A problem that I have also in afterburner is that I cannot move the memory slider. When I press apply it returns back to stock. I hope the custom bios can fix that.
Thanks

evga-980SC-GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Fichembe

Why am I always getting this error ?



Using this guide (http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980) to flash the official F13 rom for my GTX 970 G1 (I have to use nvflash since the official Gigabyte tool is no longer available).

I'm using NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.287, my OS is Windows 10 64 bit.

"The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process" ?? What does that even mean, my .rom file is not opened anywhere or being used.

Same error occurs when in safe mode and using another version of unlocked Nvflash "Unable to setup NVFLASH driver"...


----------



## FurionBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fichembe*
> 
> Why am I always getting this error ?
> 
> 
> 
> Using this guide (http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980) to flash the official F13 rom for my GTX 970 G1 (I have to use nvflash since the official Gigabyte tool is no longer available).
> 
> I'm using NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.287, my OS is Windows 10 64 bit.
> 
> "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process" ?? What does that even mean, my .rom file is not opened anywhere or being used.
> 
> Same error occurs when in safe mode and using another version of unlocked Nvflash "Unable to setup NVFLASH driver"...


Did you disable your GPU in Device Manager before flashing?


----------



## UNDR8D

hi been a while since i been here since my last 960 SLi mod, recently got my hands on a pair of 970s im putting under water soon, who do i message to make this happen? i was talking to Mr Dark last time but has someone else since taken over?

thanks guys


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNDR8D*
> 
> hi been a while since i been here since my last 960 SLi mod, recently got my hands on a pair of 970s im putting under water soon, who do i message to make this happen? i was talking to Mr Dark last time but has someone else since taken over?
> 
> thanks guys


There's always Cyclops' thread - search on here for "Cyclops BIOS mod". The last time I checked, he lifted the rep restriction.


----------



## mailto

man nice


----------



## Hidan17dany

Hello guy's, I have a Asus Strix 970
My max overclocking with gpu boost is -1513mhz Gpu clock
-8002mhz for Vram
Power target -120%
Gpu temp target - 91c
But i have a limited voltage....cant pass over 1212mV? 

GM204.zip 147k .zip file

What can i do to improve?


----------



## ruypena

Hi everyone

I´ve read almost the entire thread. it took me a few day actually.

I couldnt find a MUMOD bios for my Gigabyte GTX 960 G1 Gaming (GV-N960G1-GAMING-4GD) GPU GM206.

Is it safe to copy the values from a 970?

Thanks


----------



## happyrichie

ive got the gigabyte GV-N960WF2OC-4GD and would like to mod the bios, unlocking the power would be nice


----------



## Owneth

Could I please get some help with a modded bios? I already have one back when this was an early thing but I notice a lot of odd behaviors that I'd like to correct. I really don't have all the time in the world and there is some of you who have this stuff in their sleep. I really tried to do this for over 2 hours but I got so locked up and scared I backed out. Last time I did this I was jobless and had a lot more time and effort to devote. I do not have the time now to relearn. Help is GREATLY appreciated!

The problems with my current bios:

One is throttling. I notice it throttles down and its not even hot. 65-67c

Secondly is power levels, I think the power delivery is WRONG in my bios. I see a lot of fluctuations.

Thirdly I know this has more performance available. I can tell its a power issue.

This sucks when things ramp up and then poof ramp down again then back up and so forth.

gm200.rom file
https://ufile.io/9kmke


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruypena*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I´ve read almost the entire thread. it took me a few day actually.
> 
> I couldnt find a MUMOD bios for my Gigabyte GTX 960 G1 Gaming (GV-N960G1-GAMING-4GD) GPU GM206.
> 
> Is it safe to copy the values from a 970?
> 
> Thanks


No, they're totally different cards with different power limits, voltages, etc. I recommend searching here on OCN for "Cyclops BIOS mods", there's a good chance you can either find a vBIOS there for your card, or request a mod....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owneth*
> 
> Could I please get some help with a modded bios? I already have one back when this was an early thing but I notice a lot of odd behaviors that I'd like to correct. I really don't have all the time in the world and there is some of you who have this stuff in their sleep. I really tried to do this for over 2 hours but I got so locked up and scared I backed out. Last time I did this I was jobless and had a lot more time and effort to devote. I do not have the time now to relearn. Help is GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> The problems with my current bios:
> 
> One is throttling. I notice it throttles down and its not even hot. 65-67c
> 
> Secondly is power levels, I think the power delivery is WRONG in my bios. I see a lot of fluctuations.
> 
> Thirdly I know this has more performance available. I can tell its a power issue.
> 
> This sucks when things ramp up and then poof ramp down again then back up and so forth.
> 
> gm200.rom file
> https://ufile.io/9kmke


Have you searched this thread or Cyclops' BIOS modding thread for a vBIOS rom for your card? If you find one for the same brand/model of video card as yours, you can flash it, or just copy each of the values over....


----------



## Owneth

Thank you, I am requesting help in the other thread.









"http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/3450"

For those wondering.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owneth*
> 
> Thank you, I am requesting help in the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/3450"
> 
> For those wondering.


Yep, no worries!


----------



## arreke

Hi if have vbios MSI GTX980m 8GB primary & secondary for pleasure send my
a have msi gt80 2qe & SLI GTX980m 8gb
need vbios primary & secondary


----------



## ruypena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yep, no worries!


Thanks. Will do


----------



## webodan

Hello, I would like a mod for the BIOS of my card which is a GTX 950 OC Windforce 2GB. I mostly use my computer through HDMI but I can't get my BIOS and boot manager to display through this output (it only does this through the DVI-I, which is a monitor far away from my HDMI screen), it works great once it booted but not before. My previous card could output both the BIOS and my bootloader through all my outputs, if possible I would like to have this same capability. If anyone is willing to help I'm dumping my BIOS and uploading it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webodan*
> 
> Hello, I would like a mod for the BIOS of my card which is a GTX 950 OC Windforce 2GB. I mostly use my computer through HDMI but I can't get my BIOS and boot manager to display through this output (it only does this through the DVI-I, which is a monitor far away from my HDMI screen), it works great once it booted but not before. My previous card could output both the BIOS and my bootloader through all my outputs, if possible I would like to have this same capability. If anyone is willing to help I'm dumping my BIOS and uploading it. Thanks in advance.


That's not controlled by the vBIOS, so a mod won't help you out there....

*From the 1st post in this thread:*
Quote:


> This thread will be for custom bios for all GTX 900 cards ( Maxwell ) Or Kepler card! Upon request !
> 
> What we can do here ?
> 
> 1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> 2-Increase the TDP limit
> 3-Increase the voltage
> 4-OC the memory
> 5- Custom fan curve
> 6-highest OC without any OC software!
> 7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!


----------



## Phantomelite

Hey there! Hoping you could help me reach +150 on the core clock, and around +500 on memory. Fan speed around 50% preferred

RegularGM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## GrimReaperCRO

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hello!

I have Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming.

Stock speed is 1405mhz, memory is 3500mhz.

On most of the games at 1500mhz they just crash. I can play at 1480mhz for an hour or two then games crash. At 1500 or more same result,but after short playing time.

I'd like to get:

1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-Increase the voltage (not push to far, low-mid is good)
4-OC the memory
5- Custom fan curve (0rpm fan under 50 celsius would be awesome,the rest can be stock,i don't mind noise)
6-highest OC without any OC software!

Thanks a lot in advance!

Cheers!


----------



## ThunderNH

I'd post my BIOS file for help, but it doesn't want to be put into this message. I tried putting it in a rar file, didn't work.


----------



## traxevc

Hi everyone, I have got a gainward GTX 970 with a common problem I think. It crashes with stuck grey screen when system is not doing anything, idle clocks, but it works great during stress testing or gaming. So I would like to try forcing the boost clocks constantly without throttling down at all. Also same boost voltage constantly. In short, I would like my card to run on boost clocks/voltage all the time, from starting the system until I shut it down. I've attached the bios I copied from card with GPUZ.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxevc*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have got a gainward GTX 970 with a common problem I think. It crashes with stuck grey screen when system is not doing anything, idle clocks, but it works great during stress testing or gaming. So I would like to try forcing the boost clocks constantly without throttling down at all. Also same boost voltage constantly. In short, I would like my card to run on boost clocks/voltage all the time, from starting the system until I shut it down. I've attached the bios I copied from card with GPUZ.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Try changing the Power Management Mode in the Nvidia Control Panel to "Prefer Maximum Performance" and see if that has any impact. With the newer drivers, "Optimal Power" should be the default setting.


----------



## traxevc

I think the actual change of clocks is messing with my card. I don't think it is the 3D clocks that are necessary. I've seen that before with other cards. Is it possible to have the bios modded to force the card to never change clocks?


----------



## SherbetxKing

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hi there, I know i'm late to the party but I recently got an MSI 4G 980
Idk if you're still doing this but it'd be fantastic if you could work your magic and get rid of boost, up my tdp and voltage to 1.8v
I can work my clocks myself, but still, it'd be great, please


----------



## Laithan

1.8v











1.3v would even be too much (1.281v max)


----------



## SherbetxKing

Feel like an idiot but I meant 1.28v ***** rn
Yes I want to explode my card 100%


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SherbetxKing*
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hi there, I know i'm late to the party but I recently got an MSI 4G 980
> Idk if you're still doing this but it'd be fantastic if you could work your magic and get rid of boost, up my tdp and voltage to 1.8v
> I can work my clocks myself, but still, it'd be great, please


Not a problem happens to the best. Here's what you can do since you have an MSI card (voltage is not locked).

(1) Grab this BIOS http://www.overclock.net/attachments/32732

(2) Download MBT v1.36 (link in OP) http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

(3) Extract YOUR BIOS with GPU-z (save an original and make a copy to edit)

(4) Open up 2 copies of Maxwell BIOS Tweaker v1.36. One copy is the 980 BIOS in the link above and the other copy is YOUR BIOS copy.

(5) Compare and change EVERY single setting on every single page (scroll up and down as needed), 100% identical and triple check to be sure. The ONLY exception would be for the FAN SETTINGS on the first tab. Leave those with your BIOS' default values.

(6) Use NVFLASH version *5.218* (strongly recommended version for Maxwell GPUs) and flash your GPU http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x (NO need to disable GPU(s) in device manager this version does it for you). Don't forget to erase all overclocking profiles before flashing and remove "apply overclock @ startup" until you have a chance to re-tweak things. The default overclock is higher therefore "additional" overclocking by you will be less.

(7) Max out your POWER % and VOLTAGE sliders in your favorite O/C app (this allows full voltage and power potential when overclocking) and run at that speed before overclocking. You will be at 1291Mhz core clock (default without using power management) and 1531.5Mhz will be your BOOST speed. GPU-z core and boost values will now be accurate









Spoiler: If successfully flashed



\
Your power and voltage values should extend to these same values in the screenshot
They MUST be maxxed out before you overclock for maximum overclock potential.
Start out with +0Mhz on the GPU and when stable add +10Mhz at a time. This will be 1531.5Mhz, +10Mhz = 1541.5Mhz, Add another +10Mhz (+20Mhz total) = 1551.5Mhz..and so on.. easy.




EDIT, forgot this will allow full power and 1.281v to the GPU. Anyone else with a 980 and (2) 8-pin PCI-e can do the same thing as long as your voltage controller isn't locked. Enjoy.


----------



## Thum8er

Hi guys

Well I tried to fix the Error 43 with the new drivers and tampered with my modified bios.... drivers work....BUT I lost my voltage. Cant ajust it at all.

I am using Sheysters Bios it used to work but with the newer drivers (after 385....) they just cause my pc to get a 43 error.

Any ideas how to fix this issue ? Will post the voltage parameters , apparently that's causing the problem but cant really figure out how to change them.... tried to fix the issue and got the drivers to work but my "higher voltage setting was reset to stock values" naturaly it caused my cards to crash with my OC.

Running Titan x (Maxwell) SLI setup.

BIOS1



Thanks guys


----------



## alpha123

hello everyone I'm new if a person could help me would be cool I flash my bios of the msi gtx 970 gaming but I have a very low score on heavens instead of being a 4000mhz it runs at 3004 mhz of memory the bios is the one of dark


----------



## alpha123

sorry 

thank you


----------



## JCOC

The frustration is so real right now. If I use Maxwell BIOS Tweaker II to adjust absolutely anything (I can not change a single thing or it will crash) and use NVFlash with Cert Bypass v5.287 (the only one with will work) it crashes if i open basically anything. The strangest thing is I can open the device manager, CMD to run commands, Maxwelll BIOS Tweaker II, and File explorer windows to navigate files. Is there a reason for this? I trying to do this on an EVGA 970 SC. Also I have am ASRock SuperCarrier motherboard that has a extra PCIe 6 pin connector for extra power, however it doesn't so up on the Power table in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker II. All I would like to be able to do is anything extra out of it that I can. I will attach a copy of my cards BIOS.

Thanks for any help given. It is greatly appreciated!!!!

backup.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> The frustration is so real right now. If I use Maxwell BIOS Tweaker II to adjust absolutely anything (I can not change a single thing or it will crash) and use NVFlash with Cert Bypass v5.287 (the only one with will work) it crashes if i open basically anything. The strangest thing is I can open the device manager, CMD to run commands, Maxwelll BIOS Tweaker II, and File explorer windows to navigate files. Is there a reason for this? I trying to do this on an EVGA 970 SC. Also I have am ASRock SuperCarrier motherboard that has a extra PCIe 6 pin connector for extra power, however it doesn't so up on the Power table in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker II. All I would like to be able to do is anything extra out of it that I can. I will attach a copy of my cards BIOS.
> 
> Thanks for any help given. It is greatly appreciated!!!!
> 
> backup.zip 136k .zip file


Here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-ftw-2-0-custom-uefi-firmware


----------



## JCOC

Is there a volta
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-ftw-2-0-custom-uefi-firmware


\

Is there a voltage setting in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker II that will allow me to increase the voltage meter pass 1212Mv in Precision OCX ? I can get 1537MHz on the core I want to go pass that though. I have plenty of cooling. 16C idle temps with the modded bois. I'm setting it to 1300mv but it wont let me set it to 1300mv in Precision OCX.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Is there a volta
> \
> 
> Is there a voltage setting in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker II that will allow me to increase the voltage meter pass 1212Mv in Precision OCX ? I can get 1537MHz on the core I want to go pass that though. I have plenty of cooling. 16C idle temps with the modded bois. I'm setting it to 1300mv but it wont let me set it to 1300mv in Precision OCX.


@DeathAngel74 would know better than I would however SOME EVGA 970's are voltage locked.. he would probably know if yours is one of them.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Prolly voltage locked at 1.212v. Software won't read more than 1.275v, even if you input more in the vbios.


----------



## asdkj1740

it can be checked by the bios tweaker whether the voltage is locked or not, if the voltage is locked then the bios tweaker cant work on voltage tweaking/overvolting beyond 1.21v.


----------



## JCOC

I was able to get 1555MHz core and 2153MHz memory. The lowest I had to go on the core was 1510 and the lowest I had to go on the memory was 2103. I will post some screen shots. I would like to thank @Deathangel74 for posting such awesome info and @Laithanfor pointing me to another post that helped me out big time!


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> it can be checked by the bios tweaker whether the voltage is locked or not, if the voltage is locked then the bios tweaker cant work on voltage tweaking/overvolting beyond 1.21v.


Well, indirectly..









Just to be clear for the audience, you'd have to know how to increase voltage in the tweaker and then flash the ROM to see if voltage went up. There's nothing within the utility itself to tell you.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Well, indirectly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear for the audience, you'd have to know how to increase voltage in the tweaker and then flash the ROM to see if voltage went up. There's nothing within the utility itself to tell you.


Yeah that is exactly what I had to do. I ended up getting 1325mv but it took countless amount of ROM flashing to get stable. Please for the love of God don't do what I did. IT IS NOT SAFE AT ALL.


----------



## SgtRotty

Lol I bricked my 980ti experimenting. Luckily i had another rig and card to get it back running


----------



## JCOC

@SgtRotty I had another rig on stand by just in case. Lulz


----------



## asdkj1740

long time ago mr dark taught me how to identify a bios that it volt locked or not, i shall share it later (if i still remember it correctly) when i get back home.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> long time ago mr dark taught me how to identify a bios that it volt locked or not, i shall share it later (if i still remember it correctly) when i get back home.


That would be awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## JCOC

Here are all of the benchmarks I ran. Some of them have different clocks.


----------



## asdkj1740

this bios is volt locked.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/169710/evga-gtx970-4096-150107

the left side is the volt locked bios downloaded from above link. the right side is my old 970 which can be volt modded.

in the bios tweaker the left bios shows that those top voltage sliders are all 1.212v, meaning it is volt locked at max 1.212v.

same idea on a well known volt locked model: asus strix 970
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/187662/asus-gtx970-4096-140917-3

however i remember some users uploaded its asus strix bios here to mr dark (long time ago again) but the bios is not locked. so it is hard to tell whether a model that must come with a volt locked bios, we have to use bios tweaker to read the bios's voltage table to see are those top voltage sliders are ended with 1.212v or not.

anyways, where is mr dark?
where are our good old days

ps. i have never had a bios locked maxwell card before, so i cant confirm this identification is always true
what you should do on no matter what type of bios you have got is that, just raise those voltage sliders like laithan said, and hope for success on gpuz.


----------



## Enterprise24

How to mod bios over 1.23V on 980 Ti after 387.XX driver ? I have reference 980 Ti and was using max air bios (1.25V) for very long time. But 387.XX driver cause error 43 and I hear that this caused by incorrectly mod voltage tab in P00 / P02 state. But seem that I am locked at 1.23V right now with new driver...
My card still scale from 1.23V to 1.25V but no scale to 1.3V so I want to stick with 1.25V.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> this bios is volt locked.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/169710/evga-gtx970-4096-150107
> 
> the left side is the volt locked bios downloaded from above link. the right side is my old 970 which can be volt modded.
> 
> in the bios tweaker the left bios shows that those top voltage sliders are all 1.212v, meaning it is volt locked at max 1.212v.
> 
> same idea on a well known volt locked model: asus strix 970
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/187662/asus-gtx970-4096-140917-3
> 
> however i remember some users uploaded its asus strix bios here to mr dark (long time ago again) but the bios is not locked. so it is hard to tell whether a model that must come with a volt locked bios, we have to use bios tweaker to read the bios's voltage table to see are those top voltage sliders are ended with 1.212v or not.
> 
> anyways, where is mr dark?
> where are our good old days
> 
> ps. i have never had a bios locked maxwell card before, so i cant confirm this identification is always true
> what you should do on no matter what type of bios you have got is that, just raise those voltage sliders like laithan said, and hope for success on gpuz.


I was using that exact 970. But when I backup the rom it wasnt the same bios revision. After a great amount of ROM flashing to test individual voltage sliders, I found out there was not a single voltage slider that would change the amount of voltage you could apply in EVGA's Precision XOC.

-However, I was able to apply extra voltage. I noticed that if I did not apply any voltage at all in XOC that it would run at the voltage I set it to in the BIOS tweaker tool. I had to do even more ROM flashing to test small increments of voltage applied. To which I was able to get 1325mv.

- Then to stabilize it I had to adjust the stock core clock in small increments in the BIOS tweaker. Which I was able to 1545MHz.

-To "on the fly" change the memory clock in 100MHz increments and change the core clock in 10MHz increments, I used XOC.

-All OF THIS IS EXTREMELY DANGEROUS AND NO ONE SHOULD DO IT AT ALL.

*Unless you have a great understanding of the relationship between clocks, voltage, and cooling very well.


----------



## JCOC

Sorry I just now noticed I said "970" and not clarifying which one. I was using the EVGA 970 SC AXC 2.0.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Sorry I just now noticed I said "970" and not clarifying which one. I was using the EVGA 970 SC AXC 2.0.


upload your bios here.
btw you want 1.3v for 1545mhz??
it is not worth to raise to 1.3v for 1545mhz. 1.3v is pretty high and shuold be used to achieve ~1600mhz if possible.

not to mention evga cooling sucks, you better reduce the voltage.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> How to mod bios over 1.23V on 980 Ti after 387.XX driver ? I have reference 980 Ti and was using max air bios (1.25V) for very long time. But 387.XX driver cause error 43 and I hear that this caused by incorrectly mod voltage tab in P00 / P02 state. But seem that I am locked at 1.23V right now with new driver...
> My card still scale from 1.23V to 1.25V but no scale to 1.3V so I want to stick with 1.25V.


cant do anything if it is on driver level blocking bios modding. unless you are capable to mess with nvinspector.


----------



## sammydastove

evga980tisc.zip 152k .zip file
I have the evga 980 ti sc


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> upload your bios here.
> btw you want 1.3v for 1545mhz??
> it is not worth to raise to 1.3v for 1545mhz. 1.3v is pretty high and shuold be used to achieve ~1600mhz if possible.
> 
> not to mention evga cooling sucks, you better reduce the voltage.


I didn't use the stock cooler. Also I was able to boot and browse at 1600mhz but without LLC levels I couldnt bench at 1600mhz. When I get home I will up load the stock bios.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> cant do anything if it is on driver level blocking bios modding. unless you are capable to mess with nvinspector.


I'm practicing for LN2

Edited: I didnt mean to quote that comment. Idk why I quoted that comment.


----------



## JCOC

So it was the same BIOS revision as the EVGA 970 SC you posted. But I'm beginning to think its not voltage locked because how would I be able to bench at 1560MHz and 2153MHz memory at 1212mv? Idle temps at those clocks were 16C and max temps it got were 35C but could that honestly be the reason I was able to bench so high if it really was at 1212mv.

Stock BIOS that I backed up:

backup-Copy.zip 136k .zip file


PLEASE EVERYONE DO NOT USE THIS BIOS!!!!!

Custom BIOS for Extreme Cooling practice:

970OC9.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> So it was the same BIOS revision as the EVGA 970 SC you posted. But I'm beginning to think its not voltage locked because how would I be able to bench at 1560MHz and 2153MHz memory at 1212mv? Idle temps at those clocks were 16C and max temps it got were 35C but could that honestly be the reason I was able to bench so high if it really was at 1212mv.
> 
> Stock BIOS that I backed up:
> 
> backup-Copy.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> PLEASE EVERYONE DO NOT USE THIS BIOS!!!!!
> 
> Custom BIOS for Extreme Cooling practice:
> 
> 970OC9.zip 136k .zip file


it is possible to reach 1560mhz at 1.21v. not very rare.
gpuz can read the maxwell voltage until 1.27v. maybe you should try to mod the bios to 1.26v to see whether the volt mod is really working on your card.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> it is possible to reach 1560mhz at 1.21v. not very rare.
> gpuz can read the maxwell voltage until 1.27v. maybe you should try to mod the bios to 1.26v to see whether the volt mod is really working on your card.


I'm going to breakout the soldering iron find out the real voltage. I have to do that anyways before I start to pure on it.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> I'm going to breakout the soldering iron find out the real voltage. I have to do that anyways before I start to pure on it.


you can simply tweak your bios to 1.26v to see whether the bios tweaker is working on volt modding on your card.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> you can simply tweak your bios to 1.26v to see whether the bios tweaker is working on volt modding on your card.


I understand what you're saying. I have to know the absolute max voltage (real time) I can get on a sub ambient run and so if it is voltage locked at 1.26v through the bios I will get to see a real time value which can vary from where is it locked very little like 5mv.I will also get to see real time voltages spikes during benchmarks. If you are not familiar with said voltage spikes you can easily blow up the thermal paste which can split the die in half. Blow caps, sort VRMs, all kinds of stuff. As far what as the what voltage is locked at, I can solder on a potentiometer to change voltage real time. So basically anything I can do int the bios to check. I can get more accurate readings through mods with the benefits of non software base real time stats.


----------



## 960er

Hey,

I found this thread through google and hope you can help me!









I have a GTX 960 (F2 BIOS) and their fans always running at 45% but I can't lower it down under 45% with OC Guru 2, so I would need to flash a custom BIOS.
I don't know how the noise level change with lowering it down, so I need to try it out.

Can you create me a BIOS with the default settings and 40% fans, please?

 

GV-N960OC-4GD.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *960er*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I found this thread through google and hope you can help me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a GTX 960 (F2 BIOS) and their fans always running at 45% but I can't lower it down under 45% with OC Guru 2, so I would need to flash a custom BIOS.
> I don't know how the noise level change with lowering it down, so I need to try it out.
> 
> Can you create me a BIOS with the default settings and 40% fans, please?
> 
> 
> 
> GV-N960OC-4GD.zip 146k .zip file


I remember helping someone do this a while back and the fan would either not start or would stall sometimes. Controlling the RPMs of the fan is actually just controlling the power to the fan. If you set the power at a level that is below the minimum power required to start the fan (especially over time as it gets dusty) it could result in an overheat situation. What I'm saying is, sometimes you can't lower the RPMs defined in the BIOS so it may be possible but first I would try using MSI Afterburner. Use the custom fan curve to see what the lowest RPM the BIOS allows is. I just don't trust OC GURU #.. I would expect you to be able to lower it to approx 35%

FYI how the settings work if you want to MOD the BIOS
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/2800#post_24720164


----------



## 960er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> I remember helping someone do this a while back and the fan would either not start or would stall sometimes. Controlling the RPMs of the fan is actually just controlling the power to the fan. If you set the power at a level that is below the minimum power required to start the fan (especially over time as it gets dusty) it could result in an overheat situation. What I'm saying is, sometimes you can't lower the RPMs defined in the BIOS so it may be possible but first I would try using MSI Afterburner. Use the custom fan curve to see what the lowest RPM the BIOS allows is. I just don't trust OC GURU #.. I would expect you to be able to lower it to approx 35%
> 
> FYI how the settings work if you want to MOD the BIOS
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/2800#post_24720164


I tried both OC and MSI but I can't go under 45%.


----------



## Laithan

Extract your BIOS, ZIP and attach to your message. We'll give 40%,35% and 30% a try if you want


----------



## 960er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Extract your BIOS, ZIP and attach to your message. We'll give 40%,35% and 30% a try if you want


I already uploaded it to my first post!


----------



## tashcz

Eh guys, anyone seeing a bit of green fillings on the screen on Firestrike?

I get my card stable and no artifacting in games, but Firestrike produces some green stuff that happens 6-7 times for 1/5 sec every run.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *960er*
> 
> I already uploaded it to my first post!












Sorry about that, I scroll down fairly well but up... not so good









--> I fixed the incorrect value for 55% fan speed BTW (just about all STOCK fan speeds are not mathematically correct for some reason). 55% of 3,000rpm = 1,650rpm... (not 1567rpm like stock). This should also slightly improve cooling under load and may be slightly louder under load (+83 rpm of a difference).

--> Each bios has a different MIN fan speed.

30% = 900 rpm
35% = 1050 rpm
40% = 1200 rpm
(stock is 45% = 1350 rpm)

GV-N960OC-4GDfanspeededited.zip 441k .zip file

Flash at your own risk

Try the 30% first but you MUST monitor fan speed and temps.. and not just once, over the course of days of different usage going from GPU load to idle to make sure it responds as expected. When there isn't enough power to the fan it can behave improperly all the way to not working at all. I highly recommend using OSD (I use MSI AB) to place BOTH GPU temp and fan RPM right on the screen.. use the graph over time.. use the "minimum" recorded value.. check for any points below the expected rpm.

Hope this helps quiet things down.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Eh guys, anyone seeing a bit of green fillings on the screen on Firestrike?
> 
> I get my card stable and no artifacting in games, but Firestrike produces some green stuff that happens 6-7 times for 1/5 sec every run.


This is a sign of your overclock being too high on your GPU and/or MEMORY. You have to test to see which one is the culprit. Keep in mind that each APP/GAME will issue a different workload to the GPU. Some you will be perfectly stable at a certain overclock and others you'll either have to lower the overclock to be stable for THAT specific APP/GAME or you'll actually be able to overclock even higher.

The key to overclocking and stability testing is to validate stability using the worst case scenario.. (this way you are likely going to be stable with everything else too). Most games will not be a worst case scenario for a GPU... Benchmarks are designed to stress GPUs.. Games are designed (or supposed to be lol) for efficiency aka lower GPU workload. When you really start to measure exactly how high you can overclock with a specific APP/GAME you'll see lots of variation.

I recommend using FFXIV free benchmark for stability testing (there's now two versions to choose from, the original "Heavensward" benchmark is slightly more demanding).
Test @ 4K resolution (or use DSR to render @4K if you don't have a 4K monitor)
Switch the preset to "MAXIMUM"
Pass this test 3x in a row successfully with no artifacts, flashes, color breaks and you'll be 99% stable in everything else









Keep in mind, do NOT be surprised if your current overclock cannot pass this test even once.. temps will go up as well a power usage so your GPU(s) will be worked


----------



## tashcz

Tested again today... only once it showed some blue lights and that was it during the whole Firestrike run. Played games a bit, had no issues.

I really don't wanna torture my GPU like with Furmark. Simple benches are okay with me, just as long as I don't see artifacts. I'm in safe voltage and temp area so no damage can be done (except to the eyes







)


----------



## MichelitoSwiss

Hi Guys, i have 970 strix, i want stable overclock in game, pubg 90%.

I have stable gaming at moment but i will try overvoltage.

original.zip 148k .zip file


----------



## JCOC

*Hello everyone!! I am here try and help the OCN community. There is a giveaway among us!! Here is an link to the thread:*
[OCN LABS] GIVEAWAY Thermaltake View 27 Snow Ed and Thermaltake Smart RGB 700w PSU
*And here is a link to the OCN Youtube channel:*
https://www.youtube.com/user/Overclocknet
*Here are the two reviews:*








*Please help us grow!!*


----------



## harangue

GM204.zip 148k .zip file


Hi, Mr Dark. Here's the BIOS of my Asus Tubo OC card. I just want a stable overclock. I flashed a custom one from somebody's card and it keeps crashing when gaming. So I thought maybe you can use my own stock BIOS to mod. I need something really stable.

Thanks!


----------



## panosxidis

Hello guys i have 2 in sli 980Ti Zotac amp omega-extreme do you have modding bios?thanks


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> Hello guys i have 2 in sli 980Ti Zotac amp omega-extreme do you have modding bios?thanks


if you reach out to @Laithan he can help you out.


----------



## panosxidis

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laithan

Did one not long ago to help out. See if this BIOS matches up with yours. This is an H2O BIOS but if it's the same version we can edit the voltage down. Not for AIR

h2oZotacAMPExtreme.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## radu95

Hello, I want a custom bios for my gtx 970 g1 gaming gigabyte. I want maximum performance of this gpu. Thanks









GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radu95*
> 
> Hello, I want a custom bios for my gtx 970 g1 gaming gigabyte. I want maximum performance of this gpu. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file












for Gigabyte GPUs
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## panosxidis

Thanks for this bios Laithan but im begginer for maxwellbioseditor.Can you help me this bios for AIR? thanks!

Yes my bios version 84.00.41.00.18


Thanks @Laithan


----------



## Laithan

Happy to help but you should first educate yourself, I have detailed information/instructions posted in the OP under "How to flash a modified BIOS"









http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## panosxidis

Hello again laithan







i know that mod bios flashing is very easy.My question is one .rom bios for my cards and thats it















Thanks


----------



## Laithan

Hey bud.. there's a couple things you need to sort out before even *thinking* about flashing.

(1) What revision your GPUs are. They may not be the same. You listed the NVIDIA BIOS version however you don't want to use that for comparison as that's going to be the same across multiple revisions. The version you need to identify is specific to Gigbyte, which will be _*F4, F10,*_ etc.

You can identify this by extracting your BIOS with GPU-z and then opening it with Maxwell BIOS Tweaker. The top right will show the Gigabyte version. Do this for _BOTH GPUs._

(2) If you are using the *DD or the DP BIOS*. This is also identified by using the same steps above. You will see either D_D or D_P in the name. This is key to not flashing the INCORRECT BIOS as G1's have (2) BIOS'...

Both of these are very important and you must identify this information before you can proceed. This is all covered in the information I provided in that post so you have some homework to do







(I really just needed an excuse to use that emoticon LOL)

After you know what revision your GPUs are and if using DD or DP BIOS then it's just a matter of downloading the right one from the link I gave you and flashing it.

You'll need to max out both sliders (they are functional and simply allow maximum voltage/power I defined in the BIOS) before overclocking. The BIOS is overclocked to 1291Mhz default clock (goes lower if power management is enabled) and 1455Mhz is the default BOOST clock (with no additional overclock applied).. so previous O/C profiles need to be erased including the active O/C before flashing!


----------



## panosxidis

what?i dont have Gygabyte now!


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> what?i dont have Gygabyte now!


LOL confused with another post









I don't know what other vendors do and how they deal with the BIOS' but the tweaks still apply (as long as your GPUs aren't voltage locked). Just open 2 copies of MBT side by side one with the MUMOD BIOS and one with a copy of yours and copy over ALL settings, 100% identical, only exception would be fan settings.

GL!


----------



## panosxidis

Nice but you send me one Bios this bios delete? you send me this

h2o Zotac AMP Extreme


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> Nice but you send me one Bios this bios delete? you send me this
> 
> h2o Zotac AMP Extreme


Sorry for the confusion. That's what I did to that BIOS I uploaded (copied over the settings from MUMOD) but if it's not identical to your BIOS then you would need to copy over the settings to YOUR correct BIOS. First thing is to check the one I gave you to see if it matches then we just need to lower the voltage if it does


----------



## panosxidis

For card? GTX 980TI EXTREME GAMING bios copy?


----------



## vatomalo

Hi is it safe to undervolt my overclocked card? I am running 1.281.3v at load, but it's getting very toasty @ around 85c+ on load.
I have changed thermal paste but it did not do much. I do not want to compromise on my overclock, but it would be safe to lower voltage right?
And if it does not function well i can just raise?

I have tried lowering it, but it also lowers my clock frequency


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatomalo*
> 
> Hi is it safe to undervolt my overclocked card? I am running 1.281.3v at load, but it's getting very toasty @ around 85c+ on load.
> I have changed thermal paste but it did not do much. I do not want to compromise on my overclock, but it would be safe to lower voltage right?
> And if it does not function well i can just raise?
> 
> I have tried lowering it, but it also lowers my clock frequency


Unfortunately theres not a way to undervolt your card. Unless you use the bios tweaker to adjust your clocks and voltage. Then flash that bios to your card so it won't drop clocks when you drop voltage. It will take sometimes to see if you are stable with your undervolted card.


----------



## vatomalo

Well, that's what I was doing, I was probably not clear enough. My card is BIOS overclocked by Besttt I think.
But its always running very hot, now I have talked to people in the overclocking community and figured out that my CPU is fine running under 80c which it never hits, as 68c is about the hottest it gets @4.6ghz(4790k). Now I had to set a silent fan curve for my 970 since its extremely audible at high fan speeds(80-100%) so I lowered it to 60 at highest and want to undervolt it but keep clock speeds.
I know I can lower temp target and get a cooler card and I am considering it. But it might also degrade performance if I do so, causing it to throttle earlier.

My case is a mini-itx SFF and probably the reason for a very hot GPU.

If I drop voltage to 1.250 it will not go above 1350mhz ish(don't remember the exact number)
while on 1.281.3 it goes 1518mhz.

And yes I know it might be unstable and I would have to reflash it with a higher voltage, as I guess its the same process as with a CPU =)

Also is 82c an acceptable temperature for my GPU as its max limit is 98c and I believe it will throttle at 91c.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vatomalo*
> 
> Well, that's what I was doing, I was probably not clear enough. My card is BIOS overclocked by Besttt I think.
> But its always running very hot, now I have talked to people in the overclocking community and figured out that my CPU is fine running under 80c which it never hits, as 68c is about the hottest it gets @4.6ghz(4790k). Now I had to set a silent fan curve for my 970 since its extremely audible at high fan speeds(80-100%) so I lowered it to 60 at highest and want to undervolt it but keep clock speeds.
> I know I can lower temp target and get a cooler card and I am considering it. But it might also degrade performance if I do so, causing it to throttle earlier.
> 
> My case is a mini-itx SFF and probably the reason for a very hot GPU.
> 
> If I drop voltage to 1.250 it will not go above 1350mhz ish(don't remember the exact number)
> while on 1.281.3 it goes 1518mhz.
> 
> And yes I know it might be unstable and I would have to reflash it with a higher voltage, as I guess its the same process as with a CPU =)
> 
> Also is 82c an acceptable temperature for my GPU as its max limit is 98c and I believe it will throttle at 91c.


So to sum everything up. You would like to keep GPU performance and run more quite. I'm not trying to be rude. You could keep everything stock in the BIOS tweaker and just adjust fans curves to be more quite. There are basically 2 reason to flash a bios. More performance or less sound. You cant get the best of both worlds unless you do some hard mods to your card. As for under volting your card. It's possible but it is a lengthy process in doing so. And your are running pretty hot. If you can your card running for 30 mins at your max temps it would lead to thermal run off untill it was throttled down by the your max temperature limit


----------



## JCOC

@vatomalo the cheapest way to get what you want is a bigger case and a NZXT AIO with the GPU bracket. Epic performance and at a very low sound. But that might not be your cup of tea. If it's not the you will have to go full water loop


----------



## Laithan

or you can go Ghetto








http://www.overclock.net/t/1625654/ghetto-cool-tech-o-supplemental-cooling-for-your-gpu-for-cheap


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> or you can go Ghetto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625654/ghetto-cool-tech-o-supplemental-cooling-for-your-gpu-for-cheap


I also stand by that method. I use a similar method when I am submitting scores on HWbot.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> I also stand by that method. I use a similar method when I am submitting scores on HWbot.


nzxt g10/g12 or corsair n series gpu mounting brackets are all extremely overpriced. i would rather go for zip ties.

it is really shame that aio manufactures/oem factory do not produce gpu mounting bracket just like what they would offer on those cpu mounting brackets.
as far as i am concerned, even the most expensive am4 mounting bracket, is just ~$10 usd.
nzxt charges us ~$30. **** that.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> nzxt g10/g12 or corsair n series gpu mounting brackets are all extremely overpriced. i would rather go for zip ties.
> 
> it is really shame that aio manufactures/oem factory do not produce gpu mounting bracket just like what they would offer on those cpu mounting brackets.
> as far as i am concern, even the most expensive am4 mounting bracket, is just ~$10 usd.
> nzxt charges us ~$30. **** that.


I see where you are coming from but I never let money take the fun away from my passion. And my passion is higher scores on HWbot. I have already ordered a Dragon F1 Extreme Dark LN2 pot from kingpin cooling. Lol


----------



## JCOC

Not to mention I own and run a landscaping business so all of my money comes from my sweat and blood. So if I were to look at money as a reason not to bench higher on HWbot, I wouldnt be ranked what I am now without LN2.


----------



## vatomalo

I have that in my thoughts and i have cut a hole on the top of my case and one in the side, for exhaust, the thing is its working so well i do not know if i would put a radiator there now. Anyways i do not have the cash for it now.

I could easily add 2 more 120mm fans on the backplate, but they would not be connected to PWM and also noisy fans.


----------



## texascbx

I looked through here and am confused about the SSC and SC versions of the EVGA 970.

I have the EVGA 970 SC ACX. I was looking for a good BIOS to help with OC and a better fan profile. When I try to extract my BIOS with GPUZ it says BIOS reading not supported on this device. Any help with that or can you link me a BIOS already modded for my SC ACX version?

Thank you.


----------



## Safoda

I have a GTX 980 POSEIDON i can't upload my bios but it's this one


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/164943/asus-gtx980-4096-141008


I have it watercooled, and i wanted to have the max oc possible with more voltage can you help me







?
It can run at 1480mhz but i wanted to reach 1600mhz^^ on the core clock. If not just a little more







memory clock goes +480mhz with some issues.

Thanks in advance
Valter


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safoda*
> 
> I have a GTX 980 POSEIDON i can't upload my bios but it's this one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/164943/asus-gtx980-4096-141008
> 
> 
> I have it watercooled, and i wanted to have the max oc possible with more voltage can you help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> It can run at 1480mhz but i wanted to reach 1600mhz^^ on the core clock. If not just a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memory clock goes +480mhz with some issues.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Valter


when you say you have it watercooled, do you have it watercooled with the stock block or an aftermarket block?


----------



## Safoda

Well i have it with the stock cooler connected to the 360mm rad aswell as the cpu normally it doesnt go past 55°
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> when you say you have it watercooled, do you have it watercooled with the stock block or an aftermarket block?


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safoda*
> 
> Well i have it with the stock cooler connected to the 360mm rad aswell as the cpu normally it doesnt go past 55°


Ok. First thing is that stock cooler only water cools the GPU die. The fans and heat sink cool the power delivery and memory chips. So modding this bios will be a little different. I'm sure @Laithan can help you when ever he is available.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Safoda*
> 
> I have a GTX 980 POSEIDON i can't upload my bios but it's this one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/164943/asus-gtx980-4096-141008
> 
> 
> I have it watercooled, and i wanted to have the max oc possible with more voltage can you help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> It can run at 1480mhz but i wanted to reach 1600mhz^^ on the core clock. If not just a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memory clock goes +480mhz with some issues.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Valter


Another thing. The "max OC possible" wouldn't be a daily OC. It would only be to run benchmarks for scores. Every game takes to an OC differently so it is best to find the highest stable OC for all games unless you only play one


----------



## Safoda

I normally play battlefield 1 and couple other games that dont stress soo much the gpu. I have the fan of the gpu always running at 40% to ramp up to 60% i want to squeeze a lil more performance of it even though my cpu is a wierdo xeon e2670 v2 ES on x79 10 core cpu. Thanks for the fast reply and advices. Here's a pic the cooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Another thing. The "max OC possible" wouldn't be a daily OC. It would only be to run benchmarks for scores. Every game takes to an OC differently so it is best to find the highest stable OC for all games unless you only play one


----------



## Salvamad

Hi!

Awesome to read about so many happy BIOS flashers







!

My card is the ASUS GTX 950 OC White (GTX950-OC-2GD5).

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3557/asus-gtx-950-oc

I extracted the bios from it and have it as a attachment.

ASUSGTX950OCWhiteGM206.zip 149k .zip file


I thought i found the exact bios for my GPU from an earlier post but when i tried to flash it with nvflash64 (nvflash didn´t work) i got an error saying "invalid firmware image detected" . I guess i really need MY bios and not one just like it?

Can you tell me if my card is voltage restricted?

And last of all THANK YOU!!


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Awesome to read about so many happy BIOS flashers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> My card is the ASUS GTX 950 OC White (GTX950-OC-2GD5).
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3557/asus-gtx-950-oc
> 
> I extracted the bios from it and have it as a attachment.
> 
> ASUSGTX950OCWhiteGM206.zip 149k .zip file
> 
> 
> I thought i found the exact bios for my GPU from an earlier post but when i tried to flash it with nvflash64 (nvflash didn´t work) i got an error saying "invalid firmware image detected" . I guess i really need MY bios and not one just like it?
> 
> Can you tell me if my card is voltage restricted?
> 
> And last of all THANK YOU!!


have you tried "nvflash64 -6 xxx.rom"


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> have you tried "nvflash64 -6 xxx.rom"


Nope. Directions on the video says only use your own BIOS. What does the "-6" do? Is it safe to try?

This post seemed to have the same BIOS i a have:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanjin*
> 
> Want to see how far I can push my ASUS GTX 950 OC if anyone can modify my bios would be much appreciated.
> 
> GM206.zip 148k .zip file


...


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Nope. Directions on the video says only use your own BIOS. What does the "-6" do? Is it safe to try?
> 
> This post seemed to have the same BIOS i a have:
> ...


just try it.


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> just try it.


It doesn´t work. I extracted my bios with nvflash64 and flashed the backup file back. That works.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> It doesn´t work. I extracted my bios with nvflash64 and flashed the backup file back. That works.


you have to use NVFlash with Certs Bypassed v5.287, here is a file with what you need. you also need to use the "-6" command with this. Make sure your edited BIOS is in the NVFlash with Certs Bypassed v5.287 folder. Also when you open the cmd prompted it has to be ran as administer. Also when you run the command prompt as an administer, you have to change directories to the NVFlash with Certs Bypassed v5.287 folder and then run the command.

NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.287_x64.zip 1155k .zip file


----------



## Salvamad

Thanks! But I just downloaded this version
v5.218: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/41789

And that worked (Read your guide afterwards) ! I could try the version you recommend. I haven´t restarted yet. I guess i should trust the successful update process and restart?


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Thanks! But I just downloaded this version: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/41789
> 
> And that worked (Read your guide afterwards) ! I could try the version you recommend. I haven´t restarted yet. I guess i should trust the successful update process and restart?


yes you have to restart it for it to apply


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> yes you have to restart it for it to apply


Well im still here but the modded bios was crap. Artifacts here and there no OC capability what so ever.. Back on stock BIOS.









I already think my card is voltage locked to 1.212v and it just keep giving me more issues. dammit.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Well im still here but the modded bios was crap. Artifacts here and there no OC capability what so ever.. Back on stock BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already think my card is voltage locked to 1.212v and it just keep giving me more issues. dammit.


did you adjust your power limit and TDP?


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> did you adjust your power limit and TDP?


if you adjusted your Power limit and adjusted the voltage than do not touch the voltage bar in any software. I leave it alone


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Well im still here but the modded bios was crap. Artifacts here and there no OC capability what so ever.. Back on stock BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already think my card is voltage locked to 1.212v and it just keep giving me more issues. dammit.


If you are voltage locked than you cant still increase the power limit and TDP to get a little bit extra.


----------



## Salvamad

Oh.. Well that must be the issue. I had presets in MSI Afterburner. I will try your version of NVFLASH with the modded bios Originally Posted by Hanjin and report back


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Oh.. Well that must be the issue. I had presets in MSI Afterburner. I will try your version of NVFLASH with the modded bios Originally Posted by Hanjin and report back


if there the version you used successfully flashed the bios to your card then there will not be a difference in the 2. I would just open AB and max out the Power Limit and the temp.Then adjust clocks to you find some thing stable. When you are adjusting power play in the Maxwell BIOS tweaker II, you do need to know what does what. You need to know how much power each type of connection puts out. If you dont have a 6pin or 8pin connnection on your card then you are limited by the PCIe lane. Which does not lead to great overclocking


----------



## Salvamad

Im back to stable. The card has a 6pin connector. Ill try to find a stable OC. Im not shure i gained much from the stock bios but lets see. The old Afterburner presets dont work since the card is now bios Overclocked. Thanks already for you help. Lets see what i get out of it.


----------



## JCOC

I changed the temp target to be equal to the max temp target. Increased your Power limits by 30%. And adjusted the max table clock to 1481MHz. You'll never hit the max table clock ever, so dont worry about that. And dont ever try too. Max table clocks are for XOC folks to raise 10 plus notches for LN2 and other extreme cooling methods. i only raised yours by 3. When you adjust the table clock it adjusts other things and that is very long convo that I would rather you read into than me explain. i didnt touch the voltage to, so now you can still use the Voltage slider in AB. This should get you a little more than what you were able to do with the stock bios.

let me know how this works with you. To make me feel better, use the certs bypassed version on NVFlash i posted.

Also flash at your own risk. And could you upload the bios you modded?

JCOCsGM206.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> I changed the temp target to be equal to the max temp target. Increased your Power limits by 30%. And adjusted the max table clock to 1481MHz. You'll never hit the max table clock ever, so dont worry about that. And dont ever try too. Max table clocks are for XOC folks to raise 10 plus notches for LN2 and other extreme cooling methods. i only raised yours by 3. When you adjust the table clock it adjusts other things and that is very long convo that I would rather you read into than me explain. i didnt touch the voltage to, so now you can still use the Voltage slider in AB. This should get you a little more than what you were able to do with the stock bios.
> 
> let me know how this works with you. To make me feel better, use the certs bypassed version on NVFlash i posted.
> 
> Also flash at your own risk. And could you upload the bios you modded?
> 
> JCOCsGM206.zip 149k .zip file


Wow thanks







! So.. Valley bench say my card is now stable at core:1500MHz, memory 4100MHz. I ran a couple of tests and they went through fine. The memory testing is a little slow since artifacts can show up after some time.. I´ll tinker with the memory a bit more and then i can test out the new bios?


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Wow thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! So.. Valley bench say my card is now stable at core:1500MHz, memory 4100MHz. I ran a couple of tests and they went through fine. The memory testing is a little slow since artifacts can show up after some time.. I´ll tinker with the memory a bit more and then i can test out the new bios?


use GPU-Z to see the real time clock and VDDC (core voltage). Can i take a look at the bios you modded?


----------



## Salvamad

I read your post a little hasty there! That´s Awesome! So i get a little more oomph on the power?

I am using this bios atm:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/42405


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Wow thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! So.. Valley bench say my card is now stable at core:1500MHz, memory 4100MHz. I ran a couple of tests and they went through fine. The memory testing is a little slow since artifacts can show up after some time.. I´ll tinker with the memory a bit more and then i can test out the new bios?


your memory chips and VRMs are gettin pretty hot that is why you are seeing artifacts. If you are seeing artifacts then you are not 100% stable, just stable enough.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> I read your post a little hasty there! That´s Awesome! So i get a little more oomph on the power?
> 
> I am using this bios atm:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/42405


is that a modded bios or the stock bios?


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> is that a modded bios or the stock bios?


you are running max voltage all of the time. and this isnt a great idea for gaming. only benching and the flash back when you are done. And also you didnt adjust the power limits. There is a better way to get what you are after. Try the bios i sent you.


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> your memory chips and VRMs are gettin pretty hot that is why you are seeing artifacts. If you are seeing artifacts then you are not 100% stable, just stable enough.


Yeah i know but overclocking the gpu is harder since it doesn´t really crash. I think i have the core stable. Maybe the memory needs to go down a little. I will try to run it at 4000MHz and report. GPU-z reports GPU Clock 1500 MHz, Memory 2050MHz.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> is that a modded bios or the stock bios?


you can run max voltage with by the AB voltage slider with the bios i sent you. You may even score higher


----------



## JCOC

I would like to see some screen shots of it at 1500Mhz because the max table clock on the stock bios wont allow that.


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> you can run max voltage with by the AB voltage slider with the bios i sent you. You may even score higher


Well curse words ill download your BIOS and hit the same mark i am now and let you know


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> I would like to see some screen shots of it at 1500Mhz because the max table clock on the stock bios wont allow that.


Here:


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Here:


very nice!! drop that memory OC and use my bios and you should be able to go higher than 1500Mhz Maybe not but its worth a shot!!


----------



## JCOC

great news!! the number one spot on HWBot (your card) for most benches are at 1500Mz so you got yourself a card that won the silicon lottery. Be very happy. Lol


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> great news!! the number one spot on HWBot (your card) for most benches are at 1500Mz so you got yourself a card that won the silicon lottery. Be very happy. Lol


*** really?? That is crazy!







And this is with the stock cooler. Can i use a software to make it official?

Payed 50e for this used bad boy. I have your bios in it now so lets see what i get out of it! I wish i had something professional to cool it down. Like my Noctua cooler over my CPU. Water cooling









And thanks for your help JCOC!
















I´ll report back after i tinker a little..


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> *** really?? That is crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is with the stock cooler. Can i use a software to make it official?
> 
> Payed 50e for this used bad boy. I have your bios in it now so lets see what i get out of it! I wish i had something professional to cool it down. Like my Noctua cooler over my CPU. Water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for your help JCOC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´ll report back after i tinker a little..


get some thermal grizzly Conductonaut liquid metal and some fujipoly 17W/MK thermal pads and watch those temps drop.


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> get some thermal grizzly Conductonaut liquid metal and some fujipoly 17W/MK thermal pads and watch those temps drop.


I am a little terrified of your Bios here since i clearly got more headroom to OC. Is there no way to boost the voltages with software? Giving more power from MB Bios to PCI-E.. I don´t know.. But you BIOS is a GEM @1550MHz









More tinkering..


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> I am a little terrified of your Bios here since i clearly got more headroom to OC. Is there no way to boost the voltages with software? Giving more power from MB Bios to PCI-E.. I don´t know.. But you BIOS is a GEM @1550MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More tinkering..


You can set the voltage to maximum in AB (afterburner) because I didn't override any voltages when I modded the bios. Keep an eye on those temps. And the only way to increase voltage past 1.212v is hard modding. Soldering on new things to the PCB. Now you could increase the power limits some more but without the proper cooling, it's pretty dangerous. Also when you hit clocks above 1500MHz your are in a danger zone for gaming. I mean you could play games and all when stable, but the life span will decrease big time with out proper cooling. It's not voltage that does the most damage, it's heat. Voltage is a close second tho.


----------



## Salvamad

I might have jumped the gun here a little. With the new bios i was hitting 1600MHz according to Valley Benchmark. I wanted to take a screenshot but GPU-Z said i was actually running in 122x Mhz... So i raised the OC to 1500 for GPU-Z and started Valley. I had over 1800MHz registered there and instant crash.. Whats going on







?


----------



## JCOC

Let me take a look at the bois really quick


----------



## JCOC

send me a scree shot of AB with the OC setting set but not applied


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> I might have jumped the gun here a little. With the new bios i was hitting 1600MHz according to Valley Benchmark. I wanted to take a screenshot but GPU-Z said i was actually running in 122x Mhz... So i raised the OC to 1500 for GPU-Z and started Valley. I had over 1800MHz registered there and instant crash.. Whats going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


So... I have some more discovering. AFTER your bios the only software so far reading my GPU clocks "wrong" is GPU-Z. when i started to OC this card i popped 16503 3D Marks on 3Dmark06 (I Know im old School). The 1500MHz landmark gave me over 17000 points and now at 1600MHz i scored a staggering 23124 points. And this card feels fast as hell atm. I´ll update my GPU-Z ...


----------



## JCOC

some how the stock clock was set to 1500Mhz instead of the stock speed. i can see that in the previous screen shot


----------



## JCOC

I bench every 3Dmark bench ever made so dont feel so bad about 3DMark06


----------



## Hequaqua

Valley and Heaven both read the actual clocks incorrectly.

GPU-Z, look for perfcaps.


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> I bench every 3Dmark bench ever made so dont feel so bad about 3DMark06


Here:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Valley and Heaven both read the actual clocks incorrectly.
> 
> GPU-Z, look for perfcaps.


Yes i am a firm believer of GPU-Z but the actual speeds im experiencing right now... And i had a Stable 1500MHz OC according to GPU-Z too. But the new bios is giving frames. ALOT of them. According to GPU-Z im underclocking @ 1233MHz.. Not true.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Here:
> Yes i am a firm believer of GPU-Z but the actual speeds im experiencing right now... And i had a Stable 1500MHz OC according to GPU-Z too. But the new bios is giving frames. ALOT of them. According to GPU-Z im underclocking @ 1233MHz.. Not true.


before you used my bios, you had the stock clock set to 1500Mhz with no boost clock. so it ran at 1500Mhz all of the time. I gave you more power limits, higher target temp, and a little higher maximum core clock. Thats all i did.


----------



## JCOC

Also look out for MSI lightening cards. you get more voltage control with ABX (different verison than AB but only supports MSI Lightening cards)


----------



## JCOC

Try using ASUS's GPU tweaker tool. It only works on OC models of ASUS cards


----------



## JCOC

ASUS has software called GPU Tweaker but it only works with ASUS OC models so it my work with yours


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> ASUS has software called GPU Tweaker but it only works with ASUS OC models so it my work with yours


I have GPU Tweak 2 from Asus. It is giving me false readings. I think i know what the "issue" is. The bios you modded was already modded by Mr-Dark. I was at stock after the first reboot. Then i flashed the MR-Dark bios with your NVFLASH instructions. With that bios i got 1500MHz (GPU-Z too). Then you asked for my bios and i gave you the one i was using. Sorry for the mix up!


----------



## Salvamad

What ever the true OC is atm. there are two facts. JCOC Bios has no trottling and it gives alot of FPS. also the thermal throttle is much more responsive.


----------



## Hequaqua

Yea, getting rid of boost is great....use adaptive power settings(Global) in the NVCP to have the idle down when not under a 3D load. Set your games/apps to Max Performance.

Try to use the lowest voltage you can....uses less power/produces less heat.

The 970's are still a wonder card really....so easy to mod the bios, whether is be voltage/clocks/power/etc. Loved mine....have since moved on to the 1060 and a 1080. Wish we had the same tools available for Pascal.

EDIT: GPU-Z is correct....Valley and Heaven are both wrong....it's been well established...


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> What ever the true OC is atm. there are two facts. JCOC Bios has no trottling and it gives alot of FPS. also the thermal throttle is much more responsive.


I downloaded the the stock bios from techpowerup and set everything to stock on the bios I modded and then adjusted it. I always do this to ensure Im not modding an already modded bios. Cuz that can brick cards if you are not careful.


----------



## JCOC

I would keep tinkering. Tho you maybe able to get better scores but it can take a lot of time.


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, getting rid of boost is great....use adaptive power settings(Global) in the NVCP to have the idle down when not under a 3D load. Set your games/apps to Max Performance.
> 
> Try to use the lowest voltage you can....uses less power/produces less heat.
> 
> The 970's are still a wonder card really....so easy to mod the bios, whether is be voltage/clocks/power/etc. Loved mine....have since moved on to the 1060 and a 1080. Wish we had the same tools available for Pascal.
> 
> EDIT: GPU-Z is correct....Valley and Heaven are both wrong....it's been well established...


Hehehe.. Well i go with hand-me-downs.. And still playing







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> I downloaded the the stock bios from techpowerup and set everything to stock on the bios I modded and then adjusted it. I always do this to ensure Im not modding an already modded bios. Cuz that can brick cards if you are not careful.


Here is the original backup bios from MY CARD if you wish to compare with the one you downloaded.. :

oldbios.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Here is the original backup bios from MY CARD if you wish to compare with the one you downloaded.. :
> 
> oldbios.zip 149k .zip file


Thanks I will do so


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, getting rid of boost is great....use adaptive power settings(Global) in the NVCP to have the idle down when not under a 3D load. Set your games/apps to Max Performance.
> 
> Try to use the lowest voltage you can....uses less power/produces less heat.
> 
> The 970's are still a wonder card really....so easy to mod the bios, whether is be voltage/clocks/power/etc. Loved mine....have since moved on to the 1060 and a 1080. Wish we had the same tools available for Pascal.
> 
> EDIT: GPU-Z is correct....Valley and Heaven are both wrong....it's been well established...


The best OCs I have ever gotten is when I leave the stock clock the same and change the boost clock. Everything I set voltage in the BIOS tweaker if never preforms as well as when I max it out in software. I for example on my 970 I just gave it the ability to use 350w and adjusted the clocks and voltage through software to hit that power Target. I mean what I do is not safe as I'm an XOCer. But when you are competing on HWbot you gotta do what ya gotta do. Lol


----------



## JCOC

@Hequaqua here is an example

http://hwbot.org/submission/3706329_jessec0626_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_970_11908_marks


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Thanks I will do so


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> The best OCs I have ever gotten is when I leave the stock clock the same and change the boost clock. Everything I set voltage in the BIOS tweaker if never preforms as well as when I max it out in software. I for example on my 970 I just gave it the ability to use 350w and adjusted the clocks and voltage through software to hit that power Target. I mean what I do is not safe as I'm an XOCer. But when you are competing on HWbot you gotta do what ya gotta do. Lol


Interesting way to OC. Did that 970 perform well @ HWbot?


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Hehehe.. Well i go with hand-me-downs.. And still playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original backup bios from MY CARD if you wish to compare with the one you downloaded.. :
> 
> oldbios.zip 149k .zip file


the old bios was set to run at max voltage (1.212V) some how with no power limit improvements. so i can see why it may have thrown artifacts.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Interesting way to OC. Did that 970 perform well @ HWbot?


it was ranked 105 in the world but the only reason it didnt rank higher is because i didnt have my CPU (7700K) under LN2 and the others that werent using L2N that scored higher was because they were on the X99 or X299 and therefore have more CPU carry in 3DMark than i do. i do have some world records in other categories tho


----------



## JCOC

Here is my profile if you want to take a look at it.

http://hwbot.org/user/jessec0626/

or you could click on the robot under my profile pic


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> the old bios was set to run at max voltage (1.212V) some how with no power limit improvements. so i can see why it may have thrown artifacts.


Yeah.. Stock bios is no good. So to sum up with Mr.Darks Bios i got 1500MHz stable (in GPU-Z) and 17000+ marks. Also trottling. With JCOC bios i get 23000+ marks, no trottling and GPU-Z says 1233MHz. And thats about the maximum core speed i can get to now. Weird.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> Yeah.. Stock bios is no good. So to sum up with Mr.Darks Bios i got 1500MHz stable (in GPU-Z) and 17000+ marks. Also trottling. With JCOC bios i get 23000+ marks, no trottling and GPU-Z says 1233MHz. And thats about the maximum core speed i can get to now. Weird.


I'm glad I could help out. If you need anything else just give me a shout. Also could a see a screen shot of your final gpu-z frequencies?


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Here is my profile if you want to take a look at it.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/jessec0626/
> 
> or you could click on the robot under my profile pic


Impressive stuff! And you compete against all possible methods of OC? Maybe i should send you my 950 to compete ^^


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> @Hequaqua here is an example
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3706329_jessec0626_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_970_11908_marks


Nice....









I think this was my best...not 100% sure. 1604mhz on the core....I think that was a modded bios at 1595, then OC'd via AB. Can't remember now...:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9382307

Your post v that run:

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14112419/fs/6558041

Here is a spread sheet I kept on some modded bios'. 1550(no boost). I ran SLI for quite a while:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FdvLNIGAyIOu99R3hoCoTdSKpOfqGgq3g3HjBMpNJCM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Salvamad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> I'm glad I could help out. If you need anything else just give me a shout. Also could a see a screen shot of your final gpu-z frequencies?


I still can´t understand why your BIOS gives me low end readings and high end results and the Mr. Dark bios acts so much different. I don´t know all the headroom and actually didn´t tinker with the Memory clock on your BIOS at all (4100MHz). So there might be more there.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salvamad*
> 
> I still can´t understand why your BIOS gives me low end readings and high end results and the Mr. Dark bios acts so much different. I don´t know all the headroom and actually didn´t tinker with the Memory clock on your BIOS at all (4100MHz). So there might be more there.


you are actually hitting 1410Mhz boost. So you may able to get my bios to 1500mhz it takes a lot of tries to fine tune past what you are now.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was my best...not 100% sure. 1604mhz on the core....I think that was a modded bios at 1595, then OC'd via AB. Can't remember now...:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9382307
> 
> Your post v that run:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14112419/fs/6558041
> 
> Here is a spread sheet I kept on some modded bios'. 1550(no boost). I ran SLI for quite a while:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FdvLNIGAyIOu99R3hoCoTdSKpOfqGgq3g3HjBMpNJCM/edit?usp=sharing


Nice I love competition I breathe it. Lol I didn't run LN2 that time. That was just pre LN2 practice. I'll get back with you


----------



## Hequaqua

I had good luck with the Samsung memory on my one card....it would hit 8400mhz pretty easily. Above that, and it was iffy sometimes....of course, I had big OC's on the core as well...lol

In the end, I settled for 1506/[email protected] with a 305w power limit. The both ran like champs until I sold them.







They were my first venture into OC'ing...anything. I learned so much.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I had good luck with the Samsung memory on my one card....it would hit 8400mhz pretty easily. Above that, and it was iffy sometimes....of course, I had big OC's on the core as well...lol
> 
> In the end, I settled for 1506/[email protected] with a 305w power limit. The both ran like champs until I sold them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were my first venture into OC'ing...anything. I learned so much.


OH man i know that had to be fun tho. It's always good to see samsung chips on a card


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> OH man i know that had to be fun tho. It's always good to see samsung chips on a card


My PNY GTX1060 has it on it...it will OC to 9600mhz.


----------



## doubleaxe

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


I have gtx 970 g1 gaming


----------



## MalphaS

default.zip 152k .zip file


Hello i need help to this bios

my gpu is GTX MSI 980 TI LIGHTNING
my ASIC Quality 69.7%

+1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
+2-Increase the TDP limit
+3-Increase the voltage
+7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!

tyvm


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalphaS*
> 
> default.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hello i need help to this bios
> 
> my gpu is GTX MSI 980 TI LIGHTNING
> my ASIC Quality 69.7%
> 
> +1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> +2-Increase the TDP limit
> +3-Increase the voltage
> +7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
> 
> tyvm


If you use AfterBurner X, you can only use it with lightening cards. You will get so much more voltage control out of your 980 TI. As for the Titan X, you need to follow the steps that are on Overclock net. No one wants to be responsible for bricking a Titan X.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalphaS*
> 
> default.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hello i need help to this bios
> 
> my gpu is GTX MSI 980 TI LIGHTNING
> my ASIC Quality 69.7%
> 
> +1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> +2-Increase the TDP limit
> +3-Increase the voltage
> +7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
> 
> tyvm


here is somewhere to start studying.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> If you use AfterBurner X, you can only use it with lightening cards. You will get so much more voltage control out of your 980 TI. As for the Titan X, you need to follow the steps that are on Overclock net. No one wants to be responsible for bricking a Titan X.


are you using these cards for mining or gaming?


----------



## MalphaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> are you using these cards for mining or gaming?


Ofc for gaming bro








All good bro i found my old moded bios <3 it waz on my old stick i remember it now








I know the rest ty for info ^^


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalphaS*
> 
> Ofc for gaming bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good bro i found my old moded bios <3 it waz on my old stick i remember it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the rest ty for info ^^


No problem man. Just remember if you have a lightening card and don't use ABX then you are loosing a lot of performance.


----------



## texascbx

I just got this EVGA GTX970 SC ACX 2.0 with the part number on the card as Part Number: 04G-P4-2974-KR
I finally got a dump to work with an older version of GPUZ so this is the BIOS just zipped with WINRAR.

13C2.zip 27k .zip file


I would appreciate a modded BIOS that has a better fan curve and a little more overclocking headroom.

I'm running this in my Ryzen 1700X system I just built. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texascbx*
> 
> I just got this EVGA GTX970 SC ACX 2.0 with the part number on the card as Part Number: 04G-P4-2974-KR
> I finally got a dump to work with an older version of GPUZ so this is the BIOS just zipped with WINRAR.
> 
> 13C2.zip 27k .zip file
> 
> 
> I would appreciate a modded BIOS that has a better fan curve and a little more overclocking headroom.
> 
> I'm running this in my Ryzen 1700X system I just built. Thank you for any help.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-ftw-2-0-custom-uefi-firmware


----------



## texascbx

As far as I can tell, none of those match my card. The SSC has a different power supply.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-ftw-2-0-custom-uefi-firmware


better fan curve as I in less sound? Or better cooling? If you have an SSC 970 any SSC 970 bios will work on any SSC 970


----------



## texascbx

Better cooling. I have the plain SC version. 970 SC ACX 2.0


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texascbx*
> 
> Better cooling. I have the plain SC version. 970 SC ACX 2.0


Can you upload your bios? Also better cooling as in less sound from the fans or just more fan speed?


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texascbx*
> 
> Better cooling. I have the plain SC version. 970 SC ACX 2.0


if you don't care about sound then you could just apply more fan RPMs in your favorite OV software. Bios flashing for fans is just to lower the stock or idle fan speed which would make less sound but wouldn't cool as well.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texascbx*
> 
> Better cooling. I have the plain SC version. 970 SC ACX 2.0


Toolbox








http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/2800#post_24720164


----------



## DeathAngel74

These are the same as the 2974 KR in the OP of this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-ftw-2-0-custom-uefi-firmware

manually copy everything from one of those to your stock bios. then flash...
BEST RESULTS WITH VBIOS:


----------



## texascbx

Thanks!


----------



## Haristaan

Hey!
I've got gigabyte gtx970 windforce 3x. So far its doing pretty well on overclocking but I am starting to hit volt limit. I can do +200 on core which results in 1528 clock under heaven benchmark. But: its not using max allowed voltage. According to afterburner voltage is 1237mV while in bios max is 1262mV. It only hits that voltage and a bit higher clock at the very beginning of stress test, then drops down. Its not TDP nor temp limiting, its able to handle the clocks at 100% TDP limit, increasing it dosnt change anything, afterburner states that its Volt limit. So I would like to have higher voltage to achieve better OC. Here is the original bios:

gtx970windforce3x.zip 136k .zip file

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laithan

Gigabyte cards


----------



## Haristaan

riiiight, windforce cards are pretty much the same as g1 gaming, the only difference is cooler as g1 have 2 more heatpipes... My mistake! Gonna try the mod and see what I can do!

EDIT:
So far so good, just sliding core voltage to +100 yields 1531MHz core clock


----------



## Laithan




----------



## Haristaan

My max stable clocks using your mod... +45 already causes artifacts and app freezing. Also didnt OC VRAM just yet.


----------



## Laithan

Just have to remember the BIOS already overclocks your GPU.. you're not supposed to get a *lot* more, it starts at 1531Mhz with +0 Mhz you now just need to find your max stable


----------



## Haristaan

+40 seems stable! Although it's so close to hitting 1.6GHz, shame I can't reach it. Still, I'm surprised with the performance temps and overclockability. Many people call gigabyte cards Gigafail..


----------



## deanreno

I have a GTX 970. I'm not sure what the vendor is. It came in a HP ENVY 750se system and gpu-z reports the vendor as unknown. The problem I'm having is that I can't overclock the memory. Utilities like Afterburner allow me to slide the memory clock to the right but when hitting apply it resets to zero. It seems this is a relatively common issue and I haven't been able to find a definitive solution other than the recommendations of flashing a custom bios. I'm hoping this will resolve my issue.

ASIC is 73.8%



GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deanreno*
> 
> I have a GTX 970. I'm not sure what the vendor is. It came in a HP ENVY 750se system and gpu-z reports the vendor as unknown. The problem I'm having is that I can't overclock the memory. Utilities like Afterburner allow me to slide the memory clock to the right but when hitting apply it resets to zero. It seems this is a relatively common issue and I haven't been able to find a definitive solution other than the recommendations of flashing a custom bios. I'm hoping this will resolve my issue.
> 
> ASIC is 73.8%


To fix that:

(1) Uninstall ALL overclock utilities, REMOVE all settings if prompted (don't save anything)
(2) Uninstall ALL applications that communicate with your GPU (LED apps like Nvidia experience, OSD, etc), be thorough.
(3) Go to your program folders and manually delete any left over folders from those specific applications
(4) REBOOT your PC
(5) Open GPU-z to verify your GPU is running at STOCK speeds (no overclock applied)
(6) Re-install MSI Afterburner and enable voltage your settings (enable voltage overclocking etc)
(7) Test memory overclocking
(8) If OK reinstall all your programs you need again.. They will work just fine









Short version that IF this is the same issue, it has to do with loading a corrupt/invalid overclocking profile and things just get confused. You see it more with people who flash their BIOS and forget pre-requisites. Anyway, good luck hope it helps (it should as I seriously DOUBT this is a HARDWARE/BIOS problem)


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deanreno*
> 
> I have a GTX 970. I'm not sure what the vendor is. It came in a HP ENVY 750se system and gpu-z reports the vendor as unknown. The problem I'm having is that I can't overclock the memory. Utilities like Afterburner allow me to slide the memory clock to the right but when hitting apply it resets to zero. It seems this is a relatively common issue and I haven't been able to find a definitive solution other than the recommendations of flashing a custom bios. I'm hoping this will resolve my issue.
> 
> ASIC is 73.8%
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


I would definitely try what Liathan said. If it doesn't work tho. There is a chance HP asked Nvidia for a card that won't overclock at all through a bios lock. They normally to that so people can't use the warranty on the PC. It would be to easy for some one to say that didn't overclock. When they blew it up on purpose to get a new one.


----------



## deanreno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> I would definitely try what Liathan said. If it doesn't work tho. There is a chance HP asked Nvidia for a card that won't overclock at all through a bios lock. They normally to that so people can't use the warranty on the PC. It would be to easy for some one to say that didn't overclock. When they blew it up on purpose to get a new one.


Thanks, I had already tried some of what Liathan said but not as in depth. I'll give it a go tomorrow and report back on my results.


----------



## deanreno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> To fix that:
> 
> (1) Uninstall ALL overclock utilities, REMOVE all settings if prompted (don't save anything)
> (2) Uninstall ALL applications that communicate with your GPU (LED apps like Nvidia experience, OSD, etc), be thorough.
> (3) Go to your program folders and manually delete any left over folders from those specific applications
> (4) REBOOT your PC
> (5) Open GPU-z to verify your GPU is running at STOCK speeds (no overclock applied)
> (6) Re-install MSI Afterburner and enable voltage your settings (enable voltage overclocking etc)
> (7) Test memory overclocking
> (8) If OK reinstall all your programs you need again.. They will work just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short version that IF this is the same issue, it has to do with loading a corrupt/invalid overclocking profile and things just get confused. You see it more with people who flash their BIOS and forget pre-requisites. Anyway, good luck hope it helps (it should as I seriously DOUBT this is a HARDWARE/BIOS problem)


This seems to have done the trick, thanks! I ran DDU and reinstalled the Nvidia drivers as well just to be safe. I can control everything via Afterburner now except the power limit which is locked.


----------



## Laithan




----------



## Safoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-ftw-2-0-custom-uefi-firmware


hey. Laithan, i posted a while back a request for a gtx980 poseidon oc bios can u help?


----------



## Laithan

You can use the gigabyte BIOS' as a reference. Just open 2 copies of MBT 1.36 one with your BIOS and another with the Gigabyte BIOS I posted for the 980 G1 and just copy ALL settings over to your BIOS.. every single setting, 100% identical, all tabs (exception is only the FAN settings, leave those alone).. You'll then have the identical MOD and you can read all the information in the OP about how to flash, etc. The only information you'll be able to ignore is the stuff about which Gigabyte BIOS revision and if DD or DP as this stuff will not apply to your ASUS card but everything else will. Link to OP in my sig


----------



## Feigemo0771

Hi! I got a ASUS GTX970 that can do 1561Mhz without any voltage offset. But I want to go further. Mankind will never stop to pursue. It would be a very great help if you may modify the power limit and voltage limit of this BIOS. Thank you in advance.

GM204_ASUS_default.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Laithan

I'm pretty sure your GPU is voltage locked... I think only the Matrix isn't (correct me if wrong)


----------



## groink19

Hi guys,

I'd love to have my EVGA 980 GTX SC undervolted, since my current thermal solution is not optimal which leads to rather high temperatures. I found the clocks of the BIOS appropriate, with a slight correction of the memory clock by +200 MHz. I wonder how difficult it might be to create a ROM for undervolting, but I can't be blamed for asking, right?









https://files.fm/u/75hb9hhj


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feigemo0771*
> 
> Hi! I got a ASUS GTX970 that can do 1561Mhz without any voltage offset. But I want to go further. Mankind will never stop to pursue. It would be a very great help if you may modify the power limit and voltage limit of this BIOS. Thank you in advance.
> 
> GM204_ASUS_default.zip 137k .zip file


could you give us the verbatim model number for your GPU?


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groink19*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'd love to have my EVGA 980 GTX SC undervolted, since my current thermal solution is not optimal which leads to rather high temperatures. I found the clocks of the BIOS appropriate, with a slight correction of the memory clock by +200 MHz. I wonder how difficult it might be to create a ROM for undervolting, but I can't be blamed for asking, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://files.fm/u/75hb9hhj


The deal with undervolting is it may be stable in your most played games. However, there is no way to guarantee 100% stability forever. And undervolting is a common thing for crypto mining because the loads are very even and steady. The loads dont jump around like games do. Therefore it is easier said than done for gaming. I'm not sayin it cant be done tho. Also please use the forum's attachment tool to upload your ROM files.


----------



## groink19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> The deal with undervolting is it may be stable in your most played games. However, there is no way to guarantee 100% stability forever. And undervolting is a common thing for crypto mining because the loads are very even and steady. The loads dont jump around like games do. Therefore it is easier said than done for gaming. I'm not sayin it cant be done tho. Also please you the forum's attachment tool to upload your ROM files.


Thanks for the reply. I know that its a little tricky, but I'm happy about every attempt. I tried to use the attachment tool but it gave me some kind of error (AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object.).


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groink19*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I know that its a little tricky, but I'm happy about every attempt. I tried to use the attachment tool but it gave me some kind of error (AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object.).


if you zip the extracted rom and then upload it, it should work. I will take a look at it and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Laithan

In windows:

(1) Right-click the .ROM and select SEND TO --> COMPRESSED FILE
(2) Upload that









Agree w/JCOC it will most likely lead to instability.. why do that when you can use leave the voltage slider all the way down instead and if you need more voltage you have the option via software to raise it if needed.


----------



## Foke

Hi guys!
New Nvidia drivers not working with custom bios? Nvidia controlpanel unable to start...
It seems windows updated something related to Nvidia drivers two days ago, now my drivers wont work. Already used older driver from september i think, but now even that isnt working.

Using WIndows 7 x64.
MSI 980ti

Now works with driver 385.41. Anyway to get drivers work with new updates?


----------



## groink19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> In windows:
> 
> (1) Right-click the .ROM and select SEND TO --> COMPRESSED FILE
> (2) Upload that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree w/JCOC it will most likely lead to instability.. why do that when you can use leave the voltage slider all the way down instead and if you need more voltage you have the option via software to raise it if needed.


There shouldn't be too much instability if the voltage steps are adjusted properly for the corresponding clock steps.

GM2042.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## PipJones

@JCOC / @Laithan

Could you cast your eyes over this?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/8260#post_25979949

Essentially, is it possible to do a custom fan curve on this card with a zero RPM starting point for this card?

Asus POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5: https://www.asus.com/uk/Graphics-Cards/POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5/

Many thanks ...


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foke*
> 
> Hi guys!
> New Nvidia drivers not working with custom bios? Nvidia controlpanel unable to start...
> It seems windows updated something related to Nvidia drivers two days ago, now my drivers wont work. Already used older driver from september i think, but now even that isnt working.
> 
> Using WIndows 7 x64.
> MSI 980ti
> 
> Now works with driver 385.41. Anyway to get drivers work with new updates?


Some MOD BIOS seem to have some issues with 388.xx, may just be a driver issue. Lots of posts about this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> @JCOC / @Laithan
> 
> Could you cast your eyes over this?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/8260#post_25979949
> 
> Essentially, is it possible to do a custom fan curve on this card with a zero RPM starting point for this card?
> 
> Asus POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5: https://www.asus.com/uk/Graphics-Cards/POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5/
> 
> Many thanks ...


From what I can see your BIOS MODs for the fanless setting are correct. This just means your fan motor used isn't capable of fanless (basically) so I think you'll have to settle for 1,000rpm (which is near silent anyway).


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> @JCOC / @Laithan
> 
> Could you cast your eyes over this?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/8260#post_25979949
> 
> Essentially, is it possible to do a custom fan curve on this card with a zero RPM starting point for this card?
> 
> Asus POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5: https://www.asus.com/uk/Graphics-Cards/POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5/
> 
> Many thanks ...


Just like Laithan said, its a motor issue. You would have to hard mod the fan connection to supply way less power to the motor. There are more disadvantages than advantages when doing a hard mod for fans. Have you already tried a 1,000 rpms?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Some MOD BIOS seem to have some issues with 388.xx, may just be a driver issue. Lots of posts about this.
> From what I can see your BIOS MODs for the fanless setting are correct. This just means your fan motor used isn't capable of fanless (basically) so I think you'll have to settle for 1,000rpm (which is near silent anyway).


Yeah, tried 1000 RPM. Sadly, it is not close enough to silent for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Just like Laithan said, its a motor issue. You would have to hard mod the fan connection to supply way less power to the motor. There are more disadvantages than advantages when doing a hard mod for fans. Have you already tried a 1,000 rpms?


Yup. Tried. I've got quite good W/C, happy to run at zero RPM at low usage - but if it's not possible with BIOS mod, I'll go down the route of hardware MOD.

I did try unplugging the fans, but, the card did not identify in W10. Strange.

I've been toying with an idea of how to control it down to zero RPM with a corsair link commander pro - and report the speed back to the card.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Yeah, tried 1000 RPM. Sadly, it is not close enough to silent for me.
> Yup. Tried. I've got quite good W/C, happy to run at zero RPM at low usage - but if it's not possible with BIOS mod, I'll go down the route of hardware MOD.
> 
> I did try unplugging the fans, but, the card did not identify in W10. Strange.
> 
> I've been toying with an idea of how to control it down to zero RPM with a corsair link commander pro - and report the speed back to the card.


The motors that power your fans require "x" voltage to work. When "x" voltage is applied the fans will spin at the lowest rpm possible. When "x' voltage is raised the fans spin faster. Anything less that "x" will not power the motors at all. In order to lower the required voltage to run the motor, you would have to disassemble the motor and change a resistor or some other component that regulates voltage. It is impossible to reassemble the motor correctly and mount it correctly after you have added something new to the motor layout. The easiest way to fix your issue without pulling your hair out is a little work and some cash for a real water block.


----------



## Foke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Some MOD BIOS seem to have some issues with 388.xx, may just be a driver issue. Lots of posts about this.
> From what I can see your BIOS MODs for the fanless setting are correct. This just means your fan motor used isn't capable of fanless (basically) so I think you'll have to settle for 1,000rpm (which is near silent anyway).


Yeah seems like a driver issue, got it working yesterday with old drivers, but Windows updated drivers today again.
This seems to be the problem: NVIDIA - Display - 10/27/2017 12:00:00 AM - 23.21.13.8813
Also i got Gsync screen. dunno does it effect.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> The motors that power your fans require "x" voltage to work. When "x" voltage is applied the fans will spin at the lowest rpm possible. When "x' voltage is raised the fans spin faster. Anything less that "x" will not power the motors at all. In order to lower the required voltage to run the motor, you would have to disassemble the motor and change a resistor or some other component that regulates voltage. It is impossible to reassemble the motor correctly and mount it correctly after you have added something new to the motor layout. The easiest way to fix your issue without pulling your hair out is a little work and some cash for a real water block.


Thanks for the additional details.

I contemplated replacing the whole block and realised that i would still have an issues as the card(s) do not identify in W10 with the fans disconnected. Have you seen or heard of this behavior before (i.e. Card refuses to detect in W10 when fans are not connected).

What I *think* I need to do is build a cable (well, two actually - i'm SLI!) that reports fan speed back to the card while allowing the fans to be controlled by the Corsair Commander Pro (http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/corsair-commander-pro) as it supports zero RPM.

This cable needs to be a Y-splitter. 2x "5‑pin vga pwm mini ph" and 1x "4-pin pwm".
- The 4-pin goes to CCP to power fans from zero rpm to max
- One of the 5-pin goes to VGA card to report RPM
- One of the 5-pin goes to VGA fans to control RPM

Any cable builders out there?


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks for the additional details.
> 
> I contemplated replacing the whole block and realised that i would still have an issues as the card(s) do not identify in W10 with the fans disconnected. Have you seen or heard of this behavior before (i.e. Card refuses to detect in W10 when fans are not connected).
> 
> What I *think* I need to do is build a cable (well, two actually - i'm SLI!) that reports fan speed back to the card while allowing the fans to be controlled by the Corsair Commander Pro (http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/corsair-commander-pro) as it supports zero RPM.
> 
> This cable needs to be a Y-splitter. 2x "5‑pin vga pwm mini ph" and 1x "4-pin pwm".
> - The 4-pin goes to CCP to power fans from zero rpm to max
> - One of the 5-pin goes to VGA card to report RPM
> - One of the 5-pin goes to VGA fans to control RPM
> 
> Any cable builders out there? [
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks for the additional details.
> 
> I will say that for your plan to work, you cant use your GPU fans with splitters. The GPU fans will not be compatible with the commander pro through any type of splitter. You would have to use case fans as a replacement to your GPU's fans. As far as your GPU's not responding in win 10, flash both of the cards back to stock and try it with the fans disconnected to see if it boots. If it doesnt boot, the only work around it using the case fans but that would look really crazy.
Click to expand...


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks for the additional details.
> 
> I contemplated replacing the whole block and realised that i would still have an issues as the card(s) do not identify in W10 with the fans disconnected. Have you seen or heard of this behavior before (i.e. Card refuses to detect in W10 when fans are not connected).
> 
> What I *think* I need to do is build a cable (well, two actually - i'm SLI!) that reports fan speed back to the card while allowing the fans to be controlled by the Corsair Commander Pro (http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/corsair-commander-pro) as it supports zero RPM.
> 
> This cable needs to be a Y-splitter. 2x "5‑pin vga pwm mini ph" and 1x "4-pin pwm".
> - The 4-pin goes to CCP to power fans from zero rpm to max
> - One of the 5-pin goes to VGA card to report RPM
> - One of the 5-pin goes to VGA fans to control RPM
> 
> Any cable builders out there? [
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks for the additional details.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that for your plan to work, you cant use your GPU fans with splitters. The GPU fans will not be compatible with the commander pro through any type of splitter. You would have to use case fans as a replacement to your GPU's fans. As far as your GPU's not responding in win 10, flash both of the cards back to stock and try it with the fans disconnected to see if it boots. If it doesnt boot, the only work around it using the case fans but that would look really crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PipJones

Again, thanks.

It sounds like you have saved me a whole lot of experimentation!

I'm back on stock now, have been for a while. Stock, or, customised - as soon as you unplug the fans the cards are not detected by W10. They're detected, but have the yellow exclamation mark. Like a failed device. I should have taken a screen shot









Just for S&G's .... My longshot was based on what I read here (http://www.overclock.net/t/1500939/5-pin-pwm-adapter#post_22542192)

Essentially (for cards compatible with GTX580) that the pinout for the 5-pin was this ...

-Pin1-Ground (assume black)
-Pin2-+12V
-Pin3-RPM sense (from fan-1)
-Pin4-PWM signal
-Pin5-RPM sense (from fan-2)

I was thinking that I could fool the VGA card by feeding back Pin3 and Pin5 ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks for the additional details.
> 
> I contemplated replacing the whole block and realised that i would still have an issues as the card(s) do not identify in W10 with the fans disconnected. Have you seen or heard of this behavior before (i.e. Card refuses to detect in W10 when fans are not connected).
> 
> What I *think* I need to do is build a cable (well, two actually - i'm SLI!) that reports fan speed back to the card while allowing the fans to be controlled by the Corsair Commander Pro (http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/corsair-commander-pro) as it supports zero RPM.
> 
> This cable needs to be a Y-splitter. 2x "5‑pin vga pwm mini ph" and 1x "4-pin pwm".
> - The 4-pin goes to CCP to power fans from zero rpm to max
> - One of the 5-pin goes to VGA card to report RPM
> - One of the 5-pin goes to VGA fans to control RPM
> 
> Any cable builders out there? [
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks for the additional details.
> 
> I will say that for your plan to work, you cant use your GPU fans with splitters. The GPU fans will not be compatible with the commander pro through any type of splitter. You would have to use case fans as a replacement to your GPU's fans. As far as your GPU's not responding in win 10, flash both of the cards back to stock and try it with the fans disconnected to see if it boots. If it doesnt boot, the only work around it using the case fans but that would look really crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> I will say that for your plan to work, you cant use your GPU fans with splitters. The GPU fans will not be compatible with the commander pro through any type of splitter. You would have to use case fans as a replacement to your GPU's fans. As far as your GPU's not responding in win 10, flash both of the cards back to stock and try it with the fans disconnected to see if it boots. If it doesnt boot, the only work around it using the case fans but that would look really crazy.


It is possible to trick sense pins but it is mostly used in multi PSU setups to bench CPUs and GPUs under LN2 at the same time. If you trick the sense pins on the fan connect you will only trick the RPMs. Basically they will spin at said speed but report spinning slower or faster. It will not change the amount of voltage required to turn on the motor.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Again, thanks.
> 
> It sounds like you have saved me a whole lot of experimentation!
> 
> I'm back on stock now, have been for a while. Stock, or, customised - as soon as you unplug the fans the cards are not detected by W10. They're detected, but have the yellow exclamation mark. Like a failed device. I should have taken a screen shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for S&G's .... My longshot was based on what I read here (http://www.overclock.net/t/1500939/5-pin-pwm-adapter#post_22542192)
> 
> Essentially (for cards compatible with GTX580) that the pinout for the 5-pin was this ...
> 
> -Pin1-Ground (assume black)
> -Pin2-+12V
> -Pin3-RPM sense (from fan-1)
> -Pin4-PWM signal
> -Pin5-RPM sense (from fan-2)
> 
> I was thinking that I could fool the VGA card by feeding back Pin3 and Pin5 ...


The reason why the GPU is not posting with the fans disconnected is the same reason why you PC wouldnt boot if your CPU fan/water pump wasn't connected. It trips the bios and doesn't let it boot because it cannot detect a cooling method.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> The reason why the GPU is not posting with the fans disconnected is the same reason why you PC wouldnt boot if your CPU fan/water pump wasn't connected. It trips the bios and doesn't let it boot because it cannot detect a cooling method.


*CLANG*

Of course! Thanks, so obvious when you look at it like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> It is possible to trick sense pins but it is mostly used in multi PSU setups to bench CPUs and GPUs under LN2 at the same time. If you trick the sense pins on the fan connect you will only trick the RPMs. Basically they will spin at said speed but report spinning slower or faster. It will not change the amount of voltage required to turn on the motor.


Great, thats essentially what I want to achieve, tricking the sense pins.

Hypothetically speaking, if the sense pins are tricked - do you think this would bypass the "unable to detect cooling method" failsafe?

Long explanation: The CCP appears to "spin fans" at system boot. Actual fan control does not kick in until Windows is active. If the above bypass works, I would theoretically be possible to switch the fans off. Assuming that the CCP actually detects the fans correctly, if at all.


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> *CLANG*
> 
> Of course! Thanks, so obvious when you look at it like that.
> Great, thats essentially what I want to achieve, tricking the sense pins.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, if the sense pins are tricked - do you think this would bypass the "unable to detect cooling method" failsafe?
> 
> Long explanation: The CCP appears to "spin fans" at system boot. Actual fan control does not kick in until Windows is active. If the above bypass works, I would theoretically be possible to switch the fans off. Assuming that the CCP actually detects the fans correctly, if at all.


It wouldnt bypass the failsafe. It will still spin at the lowest RPMs, which is 1,000RPMs.That will be recognized by the bios as a bootable environment. Even though the bios believes it is running at 10,000 or 100RPMs the temp values will be in check and it will boot. Tricking the sense pins only tricks the data that software will be giving you. So the fans will be spinning at 1,000 RPMs but software may report 10,000 or 100 RPMs


----------



## Specozord

Hello Mr-Dark and all some one please mod this bios asic quality rating 71.6% Asus 980ti strix thx max in stock voltage 1450mhz

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## mikeyy233

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TYkxzbP3uAyOYu0gMbt4zMPuhRfgBbdS/view?usp=sharing any way i can push this further im getting 1561mhz on the core and 4101 on the memory? Thanks


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyy233*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TYkxzbP3uAyOYu0gMbt4zMPuhRfgBbdS/view?usp=sharing any way i can push this further im getting 1561mhz on the core and 4101 on the memory? Thanks


Right click the ROM file. Select send to and then click compressed folder. I will put the ROM in a ZIP file and you can use the attachment tool to post the folder for us to click on. For future reference. I will take a look at the BIOS as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Specozord

Some one modded ???


----------



## dippadui

[/qu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dippadui*
> 
> hello,
> i dropped the voltage 1,281 to 1,268v in 1506mhz bios.
> 
> results...
> 
> 
> can you check that bios is ok?
> 
> 1506-1.268v.rom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test bf4 resolution scale 200


update: still same vbios and no issues.


----------



## Laurember

Hello, here is my bios, my card can do 1470mhz on the core and 4001mhz on the memory at stock voltaje, I'd like to try a custom bios, thanks!

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## jj09

Hi all

first post for dummy question but I didn't find the result.

I found the bios for my card model at post n° 3719

But I'm not sure I can patch my card with the custom bios made by MrDark
(it's the same model as mine (presently gainward gtx 970 phoenix))

Regards
JJ


----------



## ThomasJaa

Hi
Have you pushed your card to 1400+ MHz? Is it working?


----------



## ThomasJaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DestroyerSpark*
> 
> Hi again Mr.Dark I wanted to push my card to 1450+ MHz , iwanted to know if you could get a bios for me, i'll upload your previous bios if that helps, it is a gtx 965M 2gb card in my alienware 15 r2
> 
> GM204-----DestroyerSpark.zip 66k .zip file
> 
> 
> DestroyerSpark.zip (66k. zip file)


Hi
Have you pushed your card to 1400+ MHz? Is it working?


----------



## DestroyerSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasJaa*
> 
> Hi
> Have you pushed your card to 1400+ MHz? Is it working?


No I haven't, the closest I have gotten is 1352 mhz


----------



## ThomasJaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DestroyerSpark*
> 
> No I haven't, the closest I have gotten is 1352 mhz


Can you share the vbios with me? Thanks!


----------



## DestroyerSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasJaa*
> 
> Can you share the vbios with me? Thanks!


It should be the same vbios in my original post


----------



## ThomasJaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DestroyerSpark*
> 
> It should be the same vbios in my original post


I am currently using that bios, but it is 1200MHz.


----------



## DestroyerSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasJaa*
> 
> I am currently using that bios, but it is 1200MHz.


I forgot to say, I used EVGA Precision X to push it to max speed, sorry about that.


----------



## karserasl

I was on a vbios for my 970msi gaming from here, at 1506core and 4000memory with 1.237V
It was pretty stable. 

But, something happend and i went back to original vbios. Then i just used nvidia inspector to overclock. 
To my surprise, i was able to push 1562core and 4100memory with the same volts. And that was without any throttling. 

So i wonder, is there really any benefit from modding vbios for gtx 9XX cards? Do we lose instead of gaining?


----------



## curtixman

*This 980 Ti Hybrid has me at wits end*

Okay,
So I have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid and no matter what I do, Afterburner will not allow me to adjust the voltage nor will the power target go above 100%.
Would it be possible to mod the BIOS to remove the restriction so that I would then be able to play with Afterburner to narrow down the stable clocks and temps?


----------



## JCOC

curtixman said:


> Okay,
> So I have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid and no matter what I do, Afterburner will not allow me to adjust the voltage nor will the power target go above 100%.
> Would it be possible to mod the BIOS to remove the restriction so that I would then be able to play with Afterburner to narrow down the stable clocks and temps?


Most GPUs are voltage locked. You could mod the bios to be able to use maximum allowed voltage. The only true voltaged unlocked cards are the flagship OC models from GPU manufacturers. That goes for AMD and Nvidia. I can not stand afterburner. So I will not be much help there. I do know that you can OC your GPU through BIOS modding and not even use any OC software. It does take longer to do, but you have more control that way. 

The reason I only buy EVGA cards:

I have modded the bios on many GPUs. For some reason with EVGA cards, I can use PrecisionX to adjust the card on the fly to the max voltages and powerlimit that is allowed and also that I have set it to in BIOS. I even get to mod the bios differently than non flagship OC models from the other companies. For other companies, I have to set in stone on the bios what I want the card to run. After I do that I can't use any OC software to adjust anything without crashing. With EVGA cards, I can increase the voltage and power limits to he maximum and then use PrecisionX to fine tune stability. I also buy the flagship OC models from other companies because you don't even have to mod their bios for voltage control. 

Sorry for the complicated answer. Lol


----------



## curtixman

My card is a EVGA card and for whatever reason Precision X also will not allow me to adjust the power target. Well actually, I can adjust it to anything under 100% but nothing over 100%. What I was hoping is that there is a modification that can be made in the BIOS that would unlock the ability to dynamically adjust the voltage and power target on the fly with programs such as Precision X and Afterburner. As it stands, I can adjust the core clock, mem clock, temperature limit and fan speed but no voltage increases and unlike any card I have ever heard of not even the standard upto +10% on the power.locks and temps?

The first post in this thread says;
What we can do here ?
1-
2-
3-
4-
5- 
6-
7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!


----------



## curtixman

*Not sure what to make of this...*

So I flashed the last bios that Mr. Dark sent me a long time ago back to my card last night and played with it a little. Had the same issues last night as I recall having then. BSOD, restarts, driver crashes etc...
I have several copies of my original. One on DropBox and one on G-Drive and apparently there was one in my NVFlash folder in my C drive that had been sitting there for several months that I had named MSI_980Ti_Orig.rom
I flashed that rom to the card yesterday afternoon and somehow I have a functional voltage slider and the standard available +10% available in the power target in both Afterburner and in Precision X.
I don't know how that happened.


----------



## JCOC

curtixman said:


> My card is a EVGA card and for whatever reason Precision X also will not allow me to adjust the power target. Well actually, I can adjust it to anything under 100% but nothing over 100%. What I was hoping is that there is a modification that can be made in the BIOS that would unlock the ability to dynamically adjust the voltage and power target on the fly with programs such as Precision X and Afterburner. As it stands, I can adjust the core clock, mem clock, temperature limit and fan speed but no voltage increases and unlike any card I have ever heard of not even the standard upto +10% on the power.locks and temps?
> 
> The first post in this thread says;
> What we can do here ?
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 6-
> 7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!


You don't need to raise the temp target higher than the OC software allows. You just need to adjust the target temp setting to the same value as the maximum temp target setting. 










This will not throttle the GPU cores down until it reaches the temp target. So setting the temp target to the same value as the maximum temp target will remove any form of throttling. I use this method when competing on HWbot. I would NOT use this method as daily gaming alternative.










If you have a 980 ti Classified then it is voltage locked at 1.212v. So even if you did mod the bios to a higher voltage than 1.212v, which it will let you do, it wouldn't push more than 1.212v cores. This is because the is a physical limit set on the voltage regulation chip on the card.

This doesn't mean you cant raise the power limit percentage. To do this you need to better understand the power table tap in Maxwell BIOS TweakerII. 

To better understand the power table, you need to understand the limits for all of the power connectors a GPU can use. These are the maximum power draw limits for all 3 types of modern GPU power connectors:

-PCIe x16 lanes: 75watts
-6pin power connector: 75watts
-8pin power connector: 150watts

*If you have an 6pin power connector on your motherboard for extra GPU power, that can be counted as well. 

So if you have 2 8pin connectors on your 980 ti then the maximum power draw is 375watts.
So 75watts(PCIe x16)+75watts(6pin)+75watts(6pin)+150watts(8pin)= 375watts
**75watts(PCIe x16)+75watts(6pin)+75watts(6pin)+75watts(6pin)+150watts(8pin)= 450watts (if your motherboard has an extra 6pin for GPU power)

Now lets look at the EVGA GTX 970 SC's BIOS. So you can see how to adjust your maximum power limit slider is PercisionX.










Look at the highlighted box. Notice that the "Def" is 285watts. Never change this value!!!!! As that is the value the card bases its power limit percentage on. 

Look below at the "Max." It is at 300Watts because 120% of 285 is 300. The reason the stock maximum power limit is at 300 is because the 970 has 2 6pin connectors on the card and my motherboard has a 6pin connector for extra GPU power. 

So 75watts(PCIe x16)+75watts(6pin)+75watts(6pin)+75watts(6pin)= 300watts.

It is not safe to go over the maximum amount of watts your GPU and motherboard can supply. It will cause instability.

For your 980 ti, set what ever percentage equals the maximum amount of power (in watts) that can be drawn. More than likely its 375watts. 
After you have flashed that bios to your card, whatever percentage you set is what the slider will go to in PercisionX.


----------



## AliceUnchained

*Bit late to the party, but...*

Any chance a BIOS for the 980 Ti Matrix Platinum was modded in this thread already? I tried using the Search function, but it seems to be busted as it does not yield any results even for words I can see in the opening post (as a test, after 'matrix' and 'platinum' returned nothing).

On a side note; Is anyone else experiencing issues with the latest Nvidia driver version 390.77 and GPU Tweak II version 1.6.0.5? The GPU Boost clock reverts to 1201, (-90) every time I adjust something, switch profiles, or click 'Apply'. On occasion it also sets the clock to maximum 2582 or 2291 (+1000). I would imagine they're just display bugs, but haven't tested it yet.

Edit 24.02.2018; Was able to upload and attach .zip. Additionally, above mentioned issue with GPU Tweak II is not present with driver version 388.71.


----------



## Funky_DM

*Hi Also l8 to the party *

hi i have a Gtx EVGA 970 hybrid for a while now and been running it -
Gpu- between +100 and +158 mhz
Mem -between +300 and +495 mhz
using Evga precision x with power target and over-volt max plus temp priority @80C as it never gets above 50/60C.
Different games are stable with different profiles.

i was wondering if you could help my push the voltage higher or somthing to get more out of the card i mean i got the thermal headroom.
Do you think you can help? i feel the card has more to give but i don't know how to get more out of it.
any help much appreciated even if it not viable.
Cheers in advance 
Daz


----------



## kann0n

Any chance i could get a modded bios for my 980Ti FTW? https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EAM4wNZgV3E_aqUlzF_wmKgXHqQURiqc/view


----------



## garfild

Hello mate, I would like to ask if it is possible to make GTX 980Ti amp extreme bios. I already made bios for GTX 970 Msi with Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker 1.36 version, but for my Amp extreme I get non-working bios (frequencies are 0). How to make custom bios for this card? Iam using this bios

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/176541/zotac-gtx980ti-6144-150917

thanks for answer! Iam not able to find any response anywhere :-(


----------



## Funky_DM

*Gtx 970 Evga hybrid*

Hi, i was wondering if there is a custom bios you could do for me to get a more clock speed/power/more out of it.
curently i am running it @
Gpu +158 and mem +495 with evga precision X, max power target and temp prioity @80C but the
temp max's @ 40/50 so plenty of temp headroom. i was thinking more volts maby??
so i searched and found u. Could u help if possible?
I can feel the card has more to give but i cant get it to give it up.

any help much aprecated
Daz


----------



## devi59

*GTX 970 EVGA SSC*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RblK-Nfq4eIA9SiUz_Rbo2SQR5oB2fZ8/view?usp=sharing

Can I get an updated bios off of this?


----------



## i am chef man

*bios*

is that the custom bios attached? or the original?


----------



## white owl

The tables are really easy to modify in MBT. If no one is chomping at the bit to make a BIOS it's very easy to do so yourself. In fact the tutorials are located on this site and possibly in the OP.
The best part is if you're using your own BIOS you can play with it however you'd like and keep flashing without risk of a dead card.


----------



## @purple

Guys what do gain from custom bios? MSI Afterburner can do all that or not?


----------



## Unknownm

kush113 said:


> Guys what do gain from custom bios? MSI Afterburner can do all that or not?


Force 3d clocks including overclocks, higher or lower power limit plus voltage, disable powerboost, higher watts, force memory at stock or oc speed when recording (it downclocks when you record, no reason to), any os works as the clocks are set in the bios plus voltage. 

Really most of them can be set in a program but much more convenient with a bios edit 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

Unknownm said:


> Force 3d clocks including overclocks, higher or lower power limit plus voltage, disable powerboost, higher watts, force memory at stock or oc speed when recording (it downclocks when you record, no reason to), any os works as the clocks are set in the bios plus voltage.
> 
> Really most of them can be set in a program but much more convenient with a bios edit
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


In my case (980 FTW 2.0) I couldn't get any worthwhile OC at all with software. Custom BIOS got me 1497 on the core and 2000 on the memory. That was using a subpar PSU and using a bridged 6+2. I likely could have gotten more with my new PSU.


----------



## @purple

Unknownm said:


> Force 3d clocks including overclocks, higher or lower power limit plus voltage, disable powerboost, higher watts, force memory at stock or oc speed when recording (it downclocks when you record, no reason to), any os works as the clocks are set in the bios plus voltage.
> 
> Really most of them can be set in a program but much more convenient with a bios edit
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the explanation mate.Would I get more from my card(1060) If I flash a custom one?


----------



## white owl

There aren't really custom BIOS available for 10 series cards. This is a 900 series thread from back when you could change the existing BIOS instead of risking the brick you might get from flashing a different BIOS from a faster card.
Remember the dual BIOS? That was nice.


----------



## Unknownm

white owl said:


> There aren't really custom BIOS available for 10 series cards. This is a 900 series thread from back when you could change the existing BIOS instead of risking the brick you might get from flashing a different BIOS from a faster card.
> Remember the dual BIOS? That was nice.


My 980ti is a single bios. Just gotta make sure you keep a secondary card just incase it forks up and re flash it back. 

I own a ATi (not AMD) x1950xtx 512mb as a backup card 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## RinserofWinds

Hey,

i am pretty new at this bios modding stuff, but have a little bit experience at pure software overclocking.
Got a GTX 970 by PNY in my hands and found this threat.
The card had a bad cooler so i replaced it with a high performance air solution that can dissipate around 250W.
On furmark i stabilize at 55°C with an adequate fan curve, just so you know about the cooling capacities of my system.

Now i get hold back by the 106% power limit and as far as i understand it, i could overcome this obstacle with a modded bios.
I overclock with MSI Afterburner and would like to continue to use it.
Best case scenario for me would be, that i am not restricted by the power limit anymore and also can add more voltage than the +87mv in Afterburner.
Can someone mod my bios or help me with the process?
I added the file.

My card has two 6 pins connectors.


Thank you very much!


----------



## white owl

The point of all this is more TDP and voltage (assuming they aren't locked) and the clocks are baked in. No need for the software.
I believe the OP has a tutorial for modding your BIOS.
Which card is it? Reference?


----------



## RinserofWinds

white owl said:


> The point of all this is more TDP and voltage (assuming they aren't locked) and the clocks are baked in. No need for the software.
> I believe the OP has a tutorial for modding your BIOS.
> Which card is it? Reference?


Thank you for your answer.
I am working through the thread, but 800+ pages are taking a while.
I thought i would use the software to find stable clocks so OP or other helping hands don't have to do the work.
The ASIC quality of my card is 69,8%, pretty poor quality, but as far as i understand it can deliver high clocks with high voltage.
Will my cooling solution be sufficient or did i loose the silicon lottery if i don't switch to water cooling?
I am using the Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II at the moment.

https://www.arctic.ac/de_en/accelero-twin-turbo-ii.html

My card is this GTX 970 by PNY

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3133/pny-gtx-970

I get a stable 1452 mhz core boost and 3578 mhz memory with MSI Afterburner which throttles in demanding games when i hit the Power Limit.
In less demanding games it stays at 1452. I use stock voltage.

How can i find out if my voltages and TDP are locked?
I didn't find the modding tutorial by OP yet but in another tutorial it is said that i can just increase both PCI E 6 Pin connectors by 25W to and the total card TDP by 50W.
But i don't know yet if i have to change other settings too and how to deal with the voltage.


----------



## Unknownm

Gpuz should report it. Gpuz in the background run the game for a bit until it starts throttling and quit. Screenshot that and post here 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## RinserofWinds

Thx.
Like this?
PerfCap Reason have been Power Limit under full load and vrel in lesser load situations and the beginning of full load.
Max VDDC has been 1.2060V.
Max TDP has been 119.6% but dropped dow to ~113% pretty fast.


----------



## Unknownm

RinserofWinds said:


> Thx.
> Like this?
> PerfCap Reason have been Power Limit under full load and vrel in lesser load situations and the beginning of full load.
> Max VDDC has been 1.2060V.
> Max TDP has been 119.6% but dropped dow to ~113% pretty fast.


I never edited 970 BIOS but taking my experience with 980Ti

Following this Guide

Forced 300w, 1.25v, 3dclocks always (unless nvidia control panel optimal power), 1443Mhz

Follow my picture as a guide Im not 100% confident in power tables. Maybe 75000,75000 (instead of 82000,82000) for PCI-e and not sure about PEG 1,2


----------



## RinserofWinds

Unknownm said:


> I never edited 970 BIOS but taking my experience with 980Ti
> 
> Following this Guide
> 
> Forced 300w, 1.25v, 3dclocks always (unless nvidia control panel optimal power), 1443Mhz
> 
> Read around first about editing 970 and there power limits for PNY card



Thank you, i will try it and also try to understand your changes.

Just asking, is it really ok to set each 6 pin connectors to 160300mW?
I have little knowledge, but aren't they specified for around 75W?
Just wondering, because i had headaches about putting another 25W on each of them and would have never tried to more than double their power limit on my own.


Edit:
Saw your edit, thx for all the pictures and additional explanation!


----------



## Unknownm

RinserofWinds said:


> Thank you, i will try it and also try to understand your changes.
> 
> Just asking, is it really ok to set each 6 pin connectors to 160300mW?
> I have little knowledge, but aren't they specified for around 75W?
> Just wondering, because i had headaches about putting another 25W on each of them and would have never tried to more than double their power limit on my own.


I edited the post and said PEG 1,2 + PCI-e power Im not sure about 

Find out the max voltage of the card and set it all in voltage table! Than read around about the power tables and how that applies 970's & PNY 970s.


----------



## RinserofWinds

Does GPU Z display the correct VDDC/VCORE?
I set the Bios to 1.2875V but GPU Z displays only 1.2750.
Does that mean my card can only deliver 1.2750 or is it a readout bug in GPU Z an my card gets 1.2875 in reality?

At the moment i have stable 1492 core and 4001.4 mhz memory.
Temps are much higher, but still ok (67 in FurMark) and max 64 in demanding games.
In FurMark i am still at the Power Limit and the card throttles to 772mhz(!), but i see no throttling in games, so this should not bother me, should it?

I will try to up my Power Limit more.
One of my Power connectors is a 6+2 pin, so i should be able to increase its power much further.
Has anyone an idea how i can determine which connector on my PCB is which table in the power table?

I am using following BIOS version at the moment.


----------



## grzechu80

My card in link below:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5...tx-960-oc-4-gb

my orginal bios add here too, can someone edit it and unlock just a power target?
Hope someone will help


----------



## white owl

http://www.overclock.net/forum/69-n...me-stable-clocks-maxwell.html#/topics/1522651
All that stuff is in here.


----------



## i4ngel20

Mr-Dark, has anyone gotten the 980 ti Kingpin bios modded here? if so do you have on hand? if not could you make me one please?
you already helped me with a 970 bios.


----------



## kyle3108

Does anyone have a factory 02G-P4-2956 bios? should be a SC+ card, I started messing with my sons card a little bit, went to bed late this morning. Wake up, only to find out every attempt at a benchmark or load the card defaults to about 300mhz or 2d speeds I am guessing. tried flashing the SC card, but some how I'm getting the same type of mishap.


----------



## white owl

kyle3108 said:


> Does anyone have a factory 02G-P4-2956 bios? should be a SC+ card, I started messing with my sons card a little bit, went to bed late this morning. Wake up, only to find out every attempt at a benchmark or load the card defaults to about 300mhz or 2d speeds I am guessing. tried flashing the SC card, but some how I'm getting the same type of mishap.


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## kyle3108

*yeah...*



white owl said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/



So you don't think I searched there first? no SC+ card. Thanks though, now I know the substance of the majority of your posts.

Edit: 

I fixed the bios I had. Must of just missed clicked one the sliders. Happens to the best of us, 1433 stable on a 950 hates memory touched, Would be nice if i could still get the factory bios. Thanks, Have a good day all.


----------



## white owl

Why the hell would I know where you have or haven't searched? 
Why insult someone who only tried to help you?


----------



## Unknownm

white owl said:


> Why the hell would I know where you have or haven't searched?
> Why insult someone who only tried to help you?


I wish I could rep you. I'm 100% with white owl this was uncalled for. Some people just like watching the world burn 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle3108

Unknownm said:


> I wish I could rep you. I'm 100% with white owl this was uncalled for. Some people just like watching the world burn
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


What are you talking about? it was no legitimate help, he simply referenced a common site in which one should check first when looking for bios. I made a request for a specific bios in a bios section for a 9series card. If he wanted to help he would of searched for the card himself first before simply post a sly generic response. Which in whatever case absolutely benefited no one in any which way. 

Sorry but I don't play your forum games.


----------



## Unknownm

kyle3108 said:


> What are you talking about? it was no legitimate help, he simply referenced a common site in which one should check first when looking for bios. I made a request for a specific bios in a bios section for a 9series card. If he wanted to help he would of searched for the card himself first before simply post a sly generic response. Which in whatever case absolutely benefited no one in any which way.
> 
> Sorry but I don't play your forum games.


I'm not playing any games it's called respect!

If you asked for spare change and someone handed you a dollar you would tell them "That sucks I was expecting 20 dollars from you, no legitimate help i'll do it myself"

Really someone helps you by linking in the right direction and you have this to say back?

damn least say thank you


----------



## kyle3108

Unknownm said:


> I'm not playing any games it's called respect!
> 
> If you asked for spare change and someone handed you a dollar you would tell them "That sucks I was expecting 20 dollars from you, no legitimate help i'll do it myself"
> 
> Really someone helps you by linking in the right direction and you have this to say back?
> 
> damn least say thank you


Why say thank you for something that was not helpful? At the very least it was spiteful. 

No sir, I would never ask someone for change with out direct instructions for the change i would like. I don't know about you but I don't believe people are mind readers, hence why I pointed out a certain card, In which i could not find, After a fruitless search. 
(I guess you all assume people are lazy.) pretty fitting seeing you jump to the defense of ridiculous post.. (count those postssss) 

I think you know who needs to learn respect.


----------



## Unknownm

kyle3108 said:


> Why say thank you for something that was not helpful? At the very least it was spiteful.
> 
> No sir, I would never ask someone for change with out direct instructions for the change i would like. I don't know about you but I don't believe people are mind readers, hence why I pointed out a certain card, In which i could not find, After a fruitless search.
> (I guess you all assume people are lazy.) pretty fitting seeing you jump to the defense of ridiculous post.. (count those postssss)
> 
> I think you know who needs to learn respect.


Sure why not

good luck. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle3108

EVGA 950 sc+ 1394mhz boost Bios Sourced, Thank you all! It was a pleasure


----------



## TUFOM

Hi guys. I'm guessing I have little bit more rare gtx980 from palit since I can't find any oc bios compatible with it and I lack skill to edit bios myself. I can certainly say problem with this one is power limit. 
Core @1420Mhz hits 125-126% which is default maximum, card can reach 1525Mhz boost with light loads. I would like to get 1525Mhz stable and reachable with every load. Thank you very much in advance if you're still making bios edits!


----------



## Minium

TUFOM said:


> Hi guys. I'm guessing I have little bit more rare gtx980 from palit since I can't find any oc bios compatible with it and I lack skill to edit bios myself. I can certainly say problem with this one is power limit.
> Core @1420Mhz hits 125-126% which is default maximum, card can reach 1525Mhz boost with light loads. I would like to get 1525Mhz stable and reachable with every load. Thank you very much in advance if you're still making bios edits!


Now you have 300W instead of 225W TDP.


----------



## TUFOM

Thanks but got error and when force flashed gpu wouldn't turn on. Had to flash backup.


----------



## Minium

TUFOM said:


> Thanks but got error and when force flashed gpu wouldn't turn on. Had to flash backup.


No idea why. Been modding my own and xxx other maxwell cards and the only thing I did was raising the 225W TDP to 300W.
BIOS is 100% ok. Maybe someone else can check if I made an error. And usally you dont have to forceflash a bios if its just the modified original one.


----------



## TUFOM

Error was something like expected 0x00 but instead 0xFF. I was kinda hurry to flash backup so I don't have exact details. Maybe this palit has some weird bios protection thingy because it does not accept even techpowerup palit gtx980 bioses. End result with all bios flashes expect flashing back cards own bios have resulted completely dead card. Kinda pain in the ass card.. I was able to change bios all the time with HD 7950.


----------



## m70b1jr

This is a PNY GTX 950, I recently killed my Liquid Cooled R9 390x by dropping a screw on the PCB While it was running, so I had to downgrade to this. I Have the liquid cooler on the GTX950, and i'm only getting 35 - 37c while gaming, so if you want to make the voltage high, you can. I already disabled turbo boost. Thanks!


----------



## pyromaniac1

Hi

I can't seem to find the search within thread function. 

Can someone point me towards an unlocked bios for MSI gaming 980 ti and Galax HOF 980ti?


----------



## thegr8anand

Hi Mr Dark,


Can you mod the bios for my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. I have two in SLI.


----------



## exelon

*980ti Hof*

Hi, can you please mod my 980ti HOF bios for me, Thanks.

Please Disable the boost 
Increase the TDP limit
Increase the voltage
Custom fan curve
Unlock the hidden voltage slider

http://www.filefactory.com/file/1jwmw5oahmtd/GM200.zip


----------



## Minium

To everyone requesting a custom bios from Mr.Dark or anyone that knows how to do it. You absolutely have to attach your stock bios If uploading here does not work, use mediafire google drive or whatever and upload it there. Then you cant just say "mod" my bios please. "Mod" does not give any information about what to mod. Disable boost? raise voltage or power limit ? Including what exactly you want to get modded in your post will get you a reply much sooner.


----------



## enfluence

Hello can someone mod my bios please? I've got an evga hybrid 980TI, I've tried to mod it myself with bio's posted before but once flashed it simply wont be detected by nvidia drivers. 

Could I get one with disabled boost and one without 
unlocked voltage slider 
increased voltage 1 with 1.275 and one with 1.3v, maybe higher if you recommend it with the hybrid being a watercooled card.
oc'd memory 
450w TDP & 88c throttle temp

Basically I just want to unlock the beast on this card.

Thanks!

https://mega.nz/#!MgJESTpb!ImsfDKt_O-1yyf8chFlIZIxaC4tThyfr8bNKpFywgk8


----------



## Minium

enfluence said:


> Hello can someone mod my bios please? I've got an evga hybrid 980TI, I've tried to mod it myself with bio's posted before but once flashed it simply wont be detected by nvidia drivers.
> 
> Could I get one with disabled boost and one without
> unlocked voltage slider
> increased voltage 1 with 1.275 and one with 1.3v, maybe higher if you recommend it with the hybrid being a watercooled card.
> oc'd memory
> 450w TDP & 88c throttle temp
> 
> Basically I just want to unlock the beast on this card.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!MgJESTpb!ImsfDKt_O-1yyf8chFlIZIxaC4tThyfr8bNKpFywgk8


I modded two bios'es for you. 
One with 
- 1.181V - 1.281V adjustable through the voltage slider
- 300W TDP at 100% TDP slider and 450W at 150% TDP slider
- memory overclocked 
- boost disabled 
Since you didnt tell me what memory and core clocks are stable for you I went with 1443mhz for the core and optimistic 4001mHz for memory.
With evrerything stock (nothing touched in MSI AB) your card should clock anywhere below 1443mHz. 
If you increase the "+ x mV" offset in MSI AB, your core clock should increase along the way until you hit +100mV, at +100mV your core clock should be 1443mHz. 
From this point you would start to overclock until you find its max clock for the give 1.281V.
At 1.281V you can expect up to 350W power draw.

The 2nd bios is pretty much the same
- 1.181V - 1.281V adjustable through the voltage slider
- 300W TDP at 100% TDP slider and 450W at 150% TDP slider
- memory overclocked
- boost NOT disabled
I left everything to do with core clock alone so in theory your cards boost behavior should be fairly similar to the stock bios (with nothing touched in MSI AB), however if you increase the voltage up to +100mV in MSI AB, your
card should boost up to 1500mHz+.
With this bios I'm not really sure how the card will behave (in theory I know how it will behave because I described it above but yea "theory") but it certanly will not break anything. You would just have to tell me what your card does with this bios.

Since your card is a reference PCB, I wouldnt recommend going above the max voltage I set in the bios bacause if your card actually runs the set voltage and isnt locked to 1.21V like many other cards, your power and so your current draw from the VRM will be really high and because your VRM only gets cooling from nvidias "fan" ,it would get pretty hot.

I recommend you test the first bios first and dont even bother with the 2nd one if you like the first one because the boost mechanism is completely random and not the way to go if you want to get max performance out of your card.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/cpl811ptp14ebs1/OCNETenfluence.zip


----------



## enfluence

Thanks Minium, just flashed the 1st one and all seems good. 

Had to use +150 on core with MSI AB to reach 1503. Temps are fine with the max reaching 72C on 144hz overwatch. 

Thanks a lot man been wanting to flash this card properly for ages, really appreciate it.


----------



## doom3crazy

Can someone possibly direct me to a custom bios for a msi gaming 6 980 ti? I searched this thread the best I could but was unable to come up with any search results. If not of course I can post my bios here just figured id save someone the hassle of creating me a custom bios if there was one already out there for my card.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Can someone possibly direct me to a custom bios for a msi gaming 6 980 ti? I searched this thread the best I could but was unable to come up with any search results. If not of course I can post my bios here just figured id save someone the hassle of creating me a custom bios if there was one already out there for my card.


Just post your bios and include what changes you want.


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> Just post your bios and include what changes you want.



Okay here is my stock ROM:
https://www44.zippyshare.com/v/WHJKLWUS/file.html

Video card is MSI gaming6 980 ti. 

Of the changes I want... all of them? I am sorta new-ish to this. If it helps with my fan set to 100% I have been able to get stable @550 on the memory clock and 115 on the core clock. 

Also if this helps I have a 900w power supply so I have a good amount of juice on tap. I did notice bringing my stock rom into the maxwell tweaker the boost limit area in the common tab was greyed out, not sure if thats normal or not. 

1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c) - Def want to avoid throttle
2-Increase the TDP limit - Def want this
3-Increase the voltage - I would like to increase the voltage as well as to further stabilize higher overclocks. 
4-OC the memory - This to yeah. 
5- Custom fan curve - I have always set it to "auto" or just put it at 100%, but a custom fan curve would be great. 
6-highest OC without any OC software!
7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards! << Would like that as well.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Okay here is my stock ROM:
> https://www44.zippyshare.com/v/WHJKLWUS/file.html
> 
> Video card is MSI gaming6 980 ti.
> 
> Of the changes I want... all of them? I am sorta new-ish to this. If it helps with my fan set to 100% I have been able to get stable @550 on the memory clock and 115 on the core clock.
> 
> Also if this helps I have a 900w power supply so I have a good amount of juice on tap. I did notice bringing my stock rom into the maxwell tweaker the boost limit area in the common tab was greyed out, not sure if thats normal or not.
> 
> 1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c) - Def want to avoid throttle
> 2-Increase the TDP limit - Def want this
> 3-Increase the voltage - I would like to increase the voltage as well as to further stabilize higher overclocks.
> 4-OC the memory - This to yeah.
> 5- Custom fan curve - I have always set it to "auto" or just put it at 100%, but a custom fan curve would be great.
> 6-highest OC without any OC software!
> 7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards! << Would like that as well.


You would need to tell me your max stable overclock in real numbers, offsets dont tell me anything because I dont know the stock clocks.
Then I will set your max oc directly in the bios and ofc do every other change you wanted. Because I will raise the voltage too, you should get more stability and potentially expect a higher stable overclock. If you get some more mhz out of your card I could quickly update the clocks in the bios. Just tell me your max core and mem clock read by gpu-z and I have all the information needed


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> You would need to tell me your max stable overclock in real numbers, offsets dont tell me anything because I dont know the stock clocks.
> Then I will set your max oc directly in the bios and ofc do every other change you wanted. Because I will raise the voltage too, you should get more stability and potentially expect a higher stable overclock. If you get some more mhz out of your card I could quickly update the clocks in the bios. Just tell me your max core and mem clock read by gpu-z and I have all the information needed


Okay so according to newegg my card::

Core clock:
1178 MHz (OC Mode)
1140 MHz (Gaming Mode)
1000 MHz (Silent Mode)

Boost Clock: 
1279 MHz (OC Mode)
1228 MHz (Gaming Mode)
1076 MHz (Silent Mode)

Memory Clock:
7010 MHz / 7096 MHz (OC Mode)


With my core voltage bar slid all the way up to 87mv in msi after burner I was stable at ( I ran witcher 3, and unigen heaven and these are the GPU-Z results)
Max gpu core clock- 1512.4 mhz
Max memory clock: 2001mhz(or 4001mhz? Thats what it showed in witcher 3)
Max temp with fan @100% - 72c( I was def getting some thermal throttling)
Max power consumption says- 105.8%
And max gpu voltage is- 1.2430
Oh and my fans at 100% said 2300rpm. Not sure if we can set higher or not to achieve better cooling but yeah figured that may be a useful piece of info. 

I hope thats enough info haha. It would seem as though i've got some headroom to push it higher.

EDIT:: I was even able to raise it to 1522mhz core stable but getting thermal throttle for sure. I was under the impression it started at around 67c but I noticed mine starts throttling around 60-61c.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Okay so according to newegg my card::
> 
> Core clock:
> 1178 MHz (OC Mode)
> 1140 MHz (Gaming Mode)
> 1000 MHz (Silent Mode)
> 
> Boost Clock:
> 1279 MHz (OC Mode)
> 1228 MHz (Gaming Mode)
> 1076 MHz (Silent Mode)
> 
> Memory Clock:
> 7010 MHz / 7096 MHz (OC Mode)
> 
> 
> With my core voltage bar slid all the way up to 87mv in msi after burner I was stable at ( I ran witcher 3, and unigen heaven and these are the GPU-Z results)
> Max gpu core clock- 1512.4 mhz
> Max memory clock: 2001mhz(or 4001mhz? Thats what it showed in witcher 3)
> Max temp with fan @100% - 72c( I was def getting some thermal throttling)
> Max power consumption says- 105.8%
> And max gpu voltage is- 1.2430
> Oh and my fans at 100% said 2300rpm. Not sure if we can set higher or not to achieve better cooling but yeah figured that may be a useful piece of info.
> 
> I hope thats enough info haha. It would seem as though i've got some headroom to push it higher.
> 
> EDIT:: I was even able to raise it to 1522mhz core stable but getting thermal throttle for sure. I was under the impression it started at around 67c but I noticed mine starts throttling around 60-61c.


Thats all the information I needed.
I modded you bios like this:

-set 1506mHz as stock core clock with boost disabled (no changes needed in MSI AB)
-set your power target to 360W @100% (stock was [email protected]% and [email protected]%, no changes needed in MSI AB for max power target, also your card will definitely not throttle bcs of power)
-set your memory clock to 2001mHz (value read by GPU-Z, again no MSI AB needed)
-set your voltage to 1.281V fixed (in P0 state, means during gaming not 24/7, its also not adjustable in MSI AB and therefor there's no need for MSI AB to get the set voltage)

With this bios your card should run at 1506mHz core clock,2001mHz memory clock,1.281V and 360W TDP without ANY changes in oc software.
If everything works as I described, we can try to do a custom fan curve directly in the bios but for now test this and tell me how your card behaves. 
If anything doesnt do what I told it, I will fix it.
It would be best if you run heaven or something and just take a screenshot of the GPU-Z window.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip/file


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> Thats all the information I needed.
> I modded you bios like this:
> 
> -set 1506mHz as stock core clock with boost disabled (no changes needed in MSI AB)
> -set your power target to 360W @100% (stock was [email protected]% and [email protected]%, no changes needed in MSI AB for max power target, also your card will definitely not throttle bcs of power)
> -set your memory clock to 2001mHz (value read by GPU-Z, again no MSI AB needed)
> -set your voltage to 1.281V fixed (in P0 state, means during gaming not 24/7, its also not adjustable in MSI AB and therefor there's no need for MSI AB to get the set voltage)
> 
> With this bios your card should run at 1506mHz core clock,2001mHz memory clock,1.281V and 360W TDP without ANY changes in oc software.
> If everything works as I described, we can try to do a custom fan curve directly in the bios but for now test this and tell me how your card behaves.
> If anything doesnt do what I told it, I will fix it.
> It would be best if you run heaven or something and just take a screenshot of the GPU-Z window.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip/file


Okay dope. Also, if I wanna try and push for a higher core clock, say 1550mhz, can I just adjust the slider in MSI AB? 
And then, whats the max temp that these cards can safely handle? 90c?

Also , do you know of any tutorials out there that guide you on how to modify bios yourself?

I originally came across this thread: MuMod Bios
http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...4-gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking.html

And it guides you through the process but where I got confused was it said if you dont have one of the cards listed(which I dont) then to just copy each of tables exactly. So i downloaded the 980 ti g1 gaming bios and noticed that while all the clocks were higher, the voltage was set at like 1.2375 or something, which is under volting compared to my card.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Okay dope. Also, if I wanna try and push for a higher core clock, say 1550mhz, can I just adjust the slider in MSI AB?
> And then, whats the max temp that these cards can safely handle? 90c?
> 
> Also , do you know of any tutorials out there that guide you on how to modify bios yourself?
> 
> I originally came across this thread: MuMod Bios
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...4-gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking.html
> 
> And it guides you through the process but where I got confused was it said if you dont have one of the cards listed(which I dont) then to just copy each of tables exactly. So i downloaded the 980 ti g1 gaming bios and noticed that while all the clocks were higher, the voltage was set at like 1.2375 or something, which is under volting compared to my card.


Yes you can just use MSIAB to go even higher on the core.Max temp is 90C but its really not recommended at all generally you want to stay under 80C.
There are some good guides I can link them later when I'm at home again.


----------



## looniam

Minium said:


> -set your voltage to 1.281V fixed ( *in P0 state*, means during gaming not 24/7, its also not adjustable in MSI AB and therefor there's no need for MSI AB to get the set voltage)


*STOP! DOING! THAT!*

first of all, no offense i don't know where you learned but, it's a quick and lazy way to adjust max volts.

secondly, it throws an error on GM200 chips (980ti/titanX) when trying install drivers since 387.92 as discussed HERE and the conclusion HERE

i myself became aware of the issue in the 980ti and titanX owners clubs here since the modded bios' in the OP do the exact same thing and caused problems since. thing was no body knew that opening the bios in KEPLER bios tweaker would open up the boost and temp throttling voltage sliders; so those could be adjusted correctly.

thats explained HERE, specifically in


> Spoiler:Unlock Volt Controller --- Only necessary for 980 Ti / Titan X users


top slider is still (global)MAX volts
second is min/max boost (first new)
third is min/max temp throttling

no need to mess w/P0 states. 

sorry if i sound harsh, i appreciate someone stepping up and helping others esp since i don't have the time or energy to do it myself much. but if i see somethhing wrong . .well i hope you understand.

cheers


----------



## Minium

looniam said:


> *STOP! DOING! THAT!*
> 
> first of all, no offense i don't know where you learned but, it's a quick and lazy way to adjust max volts.
> 
> secondly, it throws an error on GM200 chips (980ti/titanX) when trying install drivers since 387.92 as discussed HERE and the conclusion HERE
> 
> i myself became aware of the issue in the 980ti and titanX owners clubs here since the modded bios' in the OP do the exact same thing and caused problems since. thing was no body knew that opening the bios in KEPLER bios tweaker would open up the boost and temp throttling voltage sliders; so those could be adjusted correctly.
> 
> thats explained HERE, specifically in
> 
> 
> top slider is still (global)MAX volts
> second is min/max boost (first new)
> third is min/max temp throttling
> 
> no need to mess w/P0 states.
> 
> sorry if i sound harsh, i appreciate someone stepping up and helping others esp since i don't have the time or energy to do it myself much. but if i see somethhing wrong . .well i hope you understand.
> 
> cheers


The bios editing site you linked is german and I understand it because I speak german. I set the max voltage that way because he doesnt want to use any OC software. 
I'am also not aware of any problems doing it this way. I'm running such a bios made by me myself and never encountered any problems over the course of two years and always up-to-date drivers. I just explained that the set voltage will not be applied during idle but during heavy 3D load (means the card will go into P0 and use max clocks and voltage allowed).
If you mean the 2 voltage sliders under the 3 main ones, setting these to a set voltage might not be necessary but like I said I never encountered any problems.

Here is the bios with specific voltages on P0 removed because it might cause issues with newer drivers(wasnt aware of it because I never encountered them) :http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip


----------



## looniam

Minium said:


> The bios editing site you linked is german and I understand it because I speak german. I set the max voltage that way because he doesnt want to use any OC software.
> I'am also not aware of any problems doing it this way. I'm running such a bios made by me myself and never encountered any problems over the course of two years and always up-to-date drivers. I just explained that the set voltage will not be applied during idle but during heavy 3D load (means the card will go into P0 and use max clocks and voltage allowed).
> If you mean the 2 voltage sliders under the 3 main ones, setting these to a set voltage might not be necessary but like I said I never encountered any problems.
> 
> Here is the bios with specific voltages on P0 removed because it might cause issues with newer drivers(wasnt aware of it because I never encountered them) :http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip


thanks for understanding. 

i have used the CB guide since, well, a few months after the 980ti release years ago. however, i cannot claim to be an expert by any stretch of the imagination since i have mostly modded my bios and only a few others for GM200 chips, albeit all ref models w/ref voltage controllers, such as most all eVGA cards. i've avoided modding a bios that i couldn't flash and check out for myself and that is mostly for my piece of mind.

though there is a difference i found in the guide than what i was doing. the section "Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titan X) --- max" for the 2 'new" sliders shown after using KBT that i over looked before and had treating the same as the rest; with min/max (left/right) voltages being in a row for boost and then temp throttling respectively. the guide suggests, left is boost (min/top--bottom/max) and temp is the right pair in a column configuration. it does work as shown but as i mentioned, it just seems counter intuitive so i have treated those as other settings. _but setting all the sliders the same, such as 1.25, will lock that in the same as P0 state regardless._ hope that makes sense.

and also, _i didn't/don't think/know enough to say using the p0 state is bad_, that was how it was done. in the meantime, there was WerePug using a hex editor to find them here. it wasn't until few months later the using KBT did the same and looked more desirable to do.

everything was fine until those drivers -- no magic smoke, nothing caught on fire or anything bad until that driver installation error (but you know this already from you're own experience) and truth be told, it may have been just those driver branch or that driver itself.

well that's not entirely true. a llittle bit after pascal released, i started getting difficulties maintaining max voltage and started pulling my hair out trying to figure it out. i would set 1.27 or 1.28 in the bios but would max out at 1.25 or 1.26, after awhile i just blamed a change in the drivers themselves because of pascal and lived with it. _i set the min/max for boost to adjust in AB._ i really, really beat on the card benching so think it's prudent to take it easy gaming. i stopped benching (like how much more am i going to improve after 2 years right?) and just gamed so no big deal.

but now, after i had to use a stock bios to flash the video out update, though i don't use DP, i opened the updated stock bios in KBT and got a third slider. after playing around w/it for an hour, it seems to have solved that issue for me.

so yeah, i am far from an expert and still finding new stuff to learn.


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> The bios editing site you linked is german and I understand it because I speak german. I set the max voltage that way because he doesnt want to use any OC software.
> I'am also not aware of any problems doing it this way. I'm running such a bios made by me myself and never encountered any problems over the course of two years and always up-to-date drivers. I just explained that the set voltage will not be applied during idle but during heavy 3D load (means the card will go into P0 and use max clocks and voltage allowed).
> If you mean the 2 voltage sliders under the 3 main ones, setting these to a set voltage might not be necessary but like I said I never encountered any problems.
> 
> Here is the bios with specific voltages on P0 removed because it might cause issues with newer drivers(wasnt aware of it because I never encountered them) :http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip


Oh I am fine using OC software like MSI AB. So if that changes anything.....
In fact, if possible, from my max stock volts @ 1.2430, I would actually love to be able to adjust that higher myself in MSI AB, if possible. That way if I can get a better OC at a lower voltage, my temps will be better.


----------



## doom3crazy

Also... so am I safe to use that bios? Should I create my own? I am a newb. HALPP! Lol


----------



## looniam

doom3crazy said:


> Also... so am I safe to use that bios? Should I create my own? I am a newb. HALPP! Lol


* the only issue known that could happen is getting an error when installing drivers lately*

you and the card will be fine.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Oh I am fine using OC software like MSI AB. So if that changes anything.....
> In fact, if possible, from my max stock volts @ 1.2430, I would actually love to be able to adjust that higher myself in MSI AB, if possible. That way if I can get a better OC at a lower voltage, my temps will be better.


site bugged out


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Oh I am fine using OC software like MSI AB. So if that changes anything.....
> In fact, if possible, from my max stock volts @ 1.2430, I would actually love to be able to adjust that higher myself in MSI AB, if possible. That way if I can get a better OC at a lower voltage, my temps will be better.


I can also make one which allows you to go from stock volts all the way up to 1.281V in MSI AB if you want. But that eliminates the actual benefit you get from setting max mem and core clock in the bios since you'll have to use software for the voltage anyways. You are completely fine with flashing the bios, even the other one I posted yesterday wouldnt cause any real issues , basically your driver wouldnt start and you'd be stuck at crap resolution until you reflash.


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> I can also make one which allows you to go from stock volts all the way up to 1.281V in MSI AB if you want. But that eliminates the actual benefit you get from setting max mem and core clock in the bios since you'll have to use software for the voltage anyways. You are completely fine with flashing the bios, even the other one I posted yesterday wouldnt cause any real issues , basically your driver wouldnt start and you'd be stuck at crap resolution until you reflash.


Okay that is good to know thank you! Haha. And I guess what I mean is right now I am stable at 1512 on the core or whatever with that voltage at 1.2430. Wouldn't it make more sense to just remove the thermal throttle and then give the ability to change the voltage? That way, say I can get stable 1530mhz at like... 1.25v, in theory this would keep my temps down more vs if the card was at 1.28v, correct? 

Or is that not how it works? lol.

Also, I tried to recreate your bios you did for me by putting in the values exactly into the stock bios(cause I am trying to learn myself as well so I can do it in the future)......how did you get the two extra voltage sliders in p00 & p02? And how were you able to enable the boost limit slider on the common tab? Mine is greyed out. Thanks!


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Okay that is good to know thank you! Haha. And I guess what I mean is right now I am stable at 1512 on the core or whatever with that voltage at 1.2430. Wouldn't it make more sense to just remove the thermal throttle and then give the ability to change the voltage? That way, say I can get stable 1530mhz at like... 1.25v, in theory this would keep my temps down more vs if the card was at 1.28v, correct?
> 
> Or is that not how it works? lol.


It wont make too much of a difference. But if you only want 1.25V you can just set the voltage in the bios to 1.25V instead of 1.281V. Here's a bios that allows changes from 1.181V to 1.281V. Just test your clocks and test how much of a difference voltage makes. You should see the voltage increase in GPU-Z if your raise the voltage slider, however GPU-Z doesnt report anything real. Its just a confirmation that the voltage slider actually changes something. Start with the voltage slider maxed find your max clock and start lowering the voltage. If you start with +0mV your card will crash because its at 1512mHz and only at 1.181V.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip

You dont need to copy the values from my modded bios. The modded bios is your exact stock bios, just modded. Yes I can unlock the boost limit slider but the core clock can still fluctuate with voltage changes. I straight up disabled boost and set 1506mHz as the base clock so the core wont respond to voltage changes anymore.

Selfmade tutorial for voltage sliders:
https://i.imgur.com/Wz3dZUj.png


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> It wont make too much of a difference. But if you only want 1.25V you can just set the voltage in the bios to 1.25V instead of 1.281V. Here's a bios that allows changes from 1.181V to 1.281V. Just test your clocks and test how much of a difference voltage makes. You should see the voltage increase in GPU-Z if your raise the voltage slider, however GPU-Z doesnt report anything real. Its just a confirmation that the voltage slider actually changes something. Start with the voltage slider maxed find your max clock and start lowering the voltage. If you start with +0mV your card will crash because its at 1512mHz and only at 1.181V.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip
> 
> You dont need to copy the values from my modded bios. The modded bios is your exact stock bios, just modded. Yes I can unlock the boost limit slider but the core clock can still fluctuate with voltage changes. I straight up disabled boost and set 1506mHz as the base clock so the core wont respond to voltage changes anymore.
> 
> Selfmade tutorial for voltage sliders:
> https://i.imgur.com/Wz3dZUj.png


Thanks man. You have been a ton of help. The voltage slider thing worked. I think I am getting the hang of this after doing some reading and such. Question, how do you know how much power your card can handle? If I wanna be able to mod bios's myself, do you have any good tutorials you might recommend? 

Also, one thing I wanted to ask... I noticed in this thread they basically said that disabling boost is totally unnecessary and then showed a picture of all the different graphs etc.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...980-firmware-zoson-s-h2o-air-custom-bios.html


----------



## doom3crazy

Also, okay so I flashed(or rather tried to flash) to the modded bios you provided. I used nvflash version 5.218. I am running windows 7. So the flash was successful and asked for a reboot. So I rebooted. Except for when it booted back up everything was all huge and whatnot so I thought maybe I just needed to change the resolution when to my surprised it just said generic adapter. Wasn't picking up the nvidia driver so my card wasn't being properly detected. Is there something I am missing? 

I went and flashed the original bios rom back and its back working normal again(driver detected etc) I am now awaiting further instruction haha. Do I need to reinstall the driver after a bios flash?


----------



## inedenimadam

you shouldn't need to reinstall drivers after a flash. it sounds like a bad bios. did you send him the correct bios to be edited?


----------



## looniam

inedenimadam said:


> you shouldn't need to reinstall drivers after a flash. it sounds like a bad bios. did you send him the correct bios to be edited?


reinstalling drivers is nothing new, it happens and not related to the bios other than, because of a fresh bios it may seem new. 

just like there are times i can swap between a GTX 570, 780ti and 980ti w/o a reinstall but other times i do.

and in afterburner, sometimes i've had to delete a profile to get things going, other times not.

this is all over a period of 100 flashes in the last 3.5/4 years.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Also, okay so I flashed(or rather tried to flash) to the modded bios you provided. I used nvflash version 5.218. I am running windows 7. So the flash was successful and asked for a reboot. So I rebooted. Except for when it booted back up everything was all huge and whatnot so I thought maybe I just needed to change the resolution when to my surprised it just said generic adapter. Wasn't picking up the nvidia driver so my card wasn't being properly detected. Is there something I am missing?
> 
> I went and flashed the original bios rom back and its back working normal again(driver detected etc) I am now awaiting further instruction haha. Do I need to reinstall the driver after a bios flash?


Did you use the one with the mods removed for P0 aka the one I posted yesterday ? If not it might have been the driver issue someone mentioned to me. I'll look into it but thats the only possible problem.It has to be drivers. If a flashed card boots and outputs a display signal ,the flash was successful. A bad bios will never mess with anything, it just wont boot. Can post another one so its sure that you use the right one.


----------



## inedenimadam

looniam said:


> reinstalling drivers is nothing new, it happens and not related to the bios other than, because of a fresh bios it may seem new.
> 
> just like there are times i can swap between a GTX 570, 780ti and 980ti w/o a reinstall but other times i do.
> 
> and in afterburner, sometimes i've had to delete a profile to get things going, other times not.
> 
> this is all over a period of 100 flashes in the last 3.5/4 years.



Sure, a different card with a different hardware i.d., but a modified bios should be seen as the exact same card, as far as device manager knows, the card was simply disabled and enabled.


edit: that actually could be it. I wonder if he re-enabled the cards in Device Manager.


----------



## looniam

inedenimadam said:


> Sure, a different card with a different hardware i.d., but a modified bios should be seen as the exact same card, as far as device manager knows, the card was simply disabled and enabled.
> 
> 
> edit: that actually could be it. I wonder if he re-enabled the cards in Device Manager.


no, not all the time when i have switched cards did i need to re-install drivers. i just recently swapped out GTX570 to put my 980ti back in and i recall no re-installation was needed.

you're thinking along the lines of what i believe happens. i don't know what the poster did but i haven't had to disable anything myself since_ joe dirt's NVflash_,* just drag the ROM file over nvflsh64.exe* and watch the magic happen; UAC pops up - click OK, screen goes blank for a second and then you're looking at your desktop with the DOS window asking you if you want to proceed- (y/n). if the protection is still on; the DOS will will close too fast to read the error as you'll hear two 'chirps' as opposed to the one 'chirp' after success.

though even a successful flash, it seems windows can get stupid and not recognize it's really the same card _or that is already has the drivers for it._ i'm really not exaggerating w/saying i've done 100 flashes and sometimes, maybe a dozen or so, i had to remind windows that, yes! it does have the drivers!

it's like MSwindows wants to remind me when plug and play used to be plug and pray. i can also tell that windows 10 is far better at detecting drivers than win7 . . .


----------



## SgtRotty

how do i upload my bios, it says gm200 format is not allowed


----------



## SgtRotty

test


----------



## Malik Sajid

Hi, guys! I have a gigabyte gtx 960 4gb. May you mod my bios? I want to disable boost, increase voltage to 1.3v but not a fixed voltage value as I read that makes the card running full power even in 2D scenario so I want to be able to just increase the max voltage headroom as I got no problem using OC softwares. Thanks

Bios: http://www.mediafire.com/file/l3b32sakam5lidz/GM206.zip


----------



## SgtRotty

*bios*

hello!
people are fresh on it in this thread, i was wondering if someone could hook me up!?
i want boost disabled
425watts
1.25v adjustable in afterburner
memory at default
and any other stuff that needs fixed for this to work!

http://www.mediafire.com/file/yiq33f29v5l4ddk/GM200


----------



## Minium

SgtRotty said:


> hello!
> people are fresh on it in this thread, i was wondering if someone could hook me up!?
> i want boost disabled
> 425watts
> 1.25v adjustable in afterburner
> memory at default
> and any other stuff that needs fixed for this to work!
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/yiq33f29v5l4ddk/GM200


boost disbaled
425Watts
1.181V - 1.256V adjustable
new stock core clock 1367mHz because you didnt mention your stock core clockyou had with the stock bios

please test it and tell me if everything works

http://www.mediafire.com/file/931fsby1lrltzmb/SgtRotty.zip


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> Did you use the one with the mods removed for P0 aka the one I posted yesterday ? If not it might have been the driver issue someone mentioned to me. I'll look into it but thats the only possible problem.It has to be drivers. If a flashed card boots and outputs a display signal ,the flash was successful. A bad bios will never mess with anything, it just wont boot. Can post another one so its sure that you use the right one.


Yeah so it was def successful. Just when it rebooted it wasn't detecting the drivers for the card. I used the most recent one you posted up. I tried again and it didn't work. 



looniam said:


> no, not all the time when i have switched cards did i need to re-install drivers. i just recently swapped out GTX570 to put my 980ti back in and i recall no re-installation was needed.
> 
> you're thinking along the lines of what i believe happens. i don't know what the poster did but i haven't had to disable anything myself since_ joe dirt's NVflash_,* just drag the ROM file over nvflsh64.exe* and watch the magic happen; UAC pops up - click OK, screen goes blank for a second and then you're looking at your desktop with the DOS window asking you if you want to proceed- (y/n). if the protection is still on; the DOS will will close too fast to read the error as you'll hear two 'chirps' as opposed to the one 'chirp' after success.
> 
> though even a successful flash, it seems windows can get stupid and not recognize it's really the same card _or that is already has the drivers for it._ i'm really not exaggerating w/saying i've done 100 flashes and sometimes, maybe a dozen or so, i had to remind windows that, yes! it does have the drivers!
> 
> it's like MSwindows wants to remind me when plug and play used to be plug and pray. i can also tell that windows 10 is far better at detecting drivers than win7 . . .


So when you say windows can get stupid sometimes...I tried again and it detects the card and has a little exclamation point and says "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"


----------



## Malik Sajid

Malik Sajid said:


> Hi, guys! I have a gigabyte gtx 960 4gb. May you mod my bios? I want to disable boost, increase voltage to 1.3v but not a fixed voltage value as I read that makes the card running full power even in 2D scenario so I want to be able to just increase the max voltage headroom as I got no problem using OC softwares. Thanks
> 
> Bios: http://www.mediafire.com/file/l3b32sakam5lidz/GM206.zip


I think that my request get skipped unintentionally


----------



## SgtRotty

That core clock is fine! Thanks, i will test and report back, within 24hrs


----------



## inedenimadam

looniam said:


> no, not all the time when i have switched cards did i need to re-install drivers. i just recently swapped out GTX570 to put my 980ti back in and i recall no re-installation was needed.
> 
> you're thinking along the lines of what i believe happens. i don't know what the poster did but i haven't had to disable anything myself since_ joe dirt's NVflash_,* just drag the ROM file over nvflsh64.exe* and watch the magic happen; UAC pops up - click OK, screen goes blank for a second and then you're looking at your desktop with the DOS window asking you if you want to proceed- (y/n). if the protection is still on; the DOS will will close too fast to read the error as you'll hear two 'chirps' as opposed to the one 'chirp' after success.
> 
> though even a successful flash, it seems windows can get stupid and not recognize it's really the same card _or that is already has the drivers for it._ i'm really not exaggerating w/saying i've done 100 flashes and sometimes, maybe a dozen or so, i had to remind windows that, yes! it does have the drivers!
> 
> it's like MSwindows wants to remind me when plug and play used to be plug and pray. i can also tell that windows 10 is far better at detecting drivers than win7 . . .



Interesting. That is cool that NVflash works drag and drop now. How does it handle cards not in -0? 



My sample size is fairly low for Nvidia cards, and I only flash to defeat voltage constraints. So my experience with driver failure after a flash may not be a complete view of potential issues after a successful flash. I only make a couple quick edits to voltage tables and then use task scheduler to apply my overclocks on boot. So not only are my cards still using the same Device ID, they are also using the same clocks.


----------



## Minium

Malik Sajid said:


> I think that my request get skipped unintentionally


No no just didnt have the time to write an answer to you. If I set a specific voltage like 1.3V in the bios, it will NOT be applied 24/7. Only during gaming, benchmarks or heavy 3D load in general. Your cards voltage will be exactly the same in idle, watching youtube etc. just during heavy load the voltage will be above stock. I can mod a bios that allows you to adjust the voltage and one that doesnt. Will do it later though. Dont have time now.


----------



## looniam

doom3crazy said:


> So when you say windows can get stupid sometimes...I tried again and it detects the card and has a little exclamation point and says "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"


which bios? if it's the first one w/p0 states changed, to me, that would be expected anymore on newer drivers; but not for the second one. sure, check the device manager. if you see the yellow exclamation point, it needs drivers, a white button with a down arrow is (still) disabled.

but by "being stupid" relates to windows hardware and driver detection. even my smartphone will work great via USB but once in awhile i'll have to plug/unplug it a few times to "wake up" windows.

maybe i am ragging on windows too much. i have to admit to having a lot of bad memories in '95 when plug and plug was plug and pray and having to force a NIC to install and have drivers. but anymore it seems you can't even change the screen resolution w/o win10 trying to install drivers for it -- even with the third party option unchecked in WinUPdate.

and related:
sometimes it is good practice to delete the *.cfg files in the profile folder in afterburner. flashing a card _*can* _cause another profile (for the card) to be created that confuses(?) AB. which points to a _hardware detection not hardware issue._


----------



## Malik Sajid

Minium said:


> No no just didnt have the time to write an answer to you. If I set a specific voltage like 1.3V in the bios, it will NOT be applied 24/7. Only during gaming, benchmarks or heavy 3D load in general. Your cards voltage will be exactly the same in idle, watching youtube etc. just during heavy load the voltage will be above stock. I can mod a bios that allows you to adjust the voltage and one that doesnt. Will do it later though. Dont have time now.


Thanks, man! I just need that adjustable one + boost disabled

Edit: if the one that doesn't allow to change the voltage is better then do it please


----------



## doom3crazy

looniam said:


> which bios? if it's the first one w/p0 states changed, to me, that would be expected anymore on newer drivers; but not for the second one. sure, check the device manager. if you see the yellow exclamation point, it needs drivers, a white button with a down arrow is (still) disabled.
> 
> but by "being stupid" relates to windows hardware and driver detection. even my smartphone will work great via USB but once in awhile i'll have to plug/unplug it a few times to "wake up" windows.
> 
> maybe i am ragging on windows too much. i have to admit to having a lot of bad memories in '95 when plug and plug was plug and pray and having to force a NIC to install and have drivers. but anymore it seems you can't even change the screen resolution w/o win10 trying to install drivers for it -- even with the third party option unchecked in WinUPdate.
> 
> and related:
> sometimes it is good practice to delete the *.cfg files in the profile folder in afterburner. flashing a card _*can* _cause another profile (for the card) to be created that confuses(?) AB. which points to a _hardware detection not hardware issue._


It was the third bios he posted. I suppose I could try the 1st and 2nd ones and see if I still get the issue.


----------



## looniam

inedenimadam said:


> Interesting. That is cool that NVflash works drag and drop now. How does it handle cards not in *-0? *
> 
> 
> 
> My sample size is fairly low for Nvidia cards, and I only flash to defeat voltage constraints. So my experience with driver failure after a flash may not be a complete view of potential issues after a successful flash. I only make a couple quick edits to voltage tables and then use task scheduler to apply my overclocks on boot. So not only are my cards still using the same Device ID, they are also using the same clocks.


i'm sorry if i am missing the obvious but what is -0?

but i'll say that i never had any issue EXCEPT there are some version's of joe dirt's flash that will flash a modded bios to the card but not back to the OG stock; while some will flash a stock bios back but not modded.  

i really don't know exactly why there is a difference, editing w/MBT is still dependent on the GUI because one adjustment can have a surprising effect somewhere else.

i tried out the theory that adjusting the cache speed (XBAR) to match the clock speed would improve FS bench scores so: 



Spoiler














(i assure you that everything not shown is exactly the same.)

suddenly i had that Boost Limit in the common tab w/o touch the _core clock_ speed(s). it turned out the be good thing for me as i work alot in the boost table but thats a wall of text. and no, i saw not difference than the usually 100-200 overall point variance in FS.

i guess my point is that w/o a HEX editor, you never really see everything going on.


----------



## doom3crazy

So I tried the other two bios and got the same issue. Should I just go ahead and try to install the driver and see if that works?


----------



## looniam

ah . .yes!


----------



## inedenimadam

looniam said:


> i'm sorry if i am missing the obvious but what is -0?



its the index number assigned to a gpu in a multi gpu system. drag and drop probably doesn't include the --index command, so likely would only ever flash the first card.



nvflash --index=0 -6 ROM_NAME.rom is my command for the first card

nvflash --index=1 -6 ROM_NAME.rom is my command for the 2nd card


----------



## Minium

@Malik Sajid and doom3crazy was busy today will work on it tomorrow


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> @Malik Sajid and doom3crazy was busy today will work on it tomorrow


No worries man. I appreciate all the hard work. 

I guess I am gonna take looniam's advice and try deleting the msi AB profiles and see if that helps. While I am at it I will probably go ahead and just update to the latest drivers as well to see if that helps with anything.


----------



## looniam

inedenimadam said:


> its the index number assigned to a gpu in a multi gpu system. drag and drop probably doesn't include the --index command, so likely would only ever flash the first card.
> 
> 
> 
> nvflash --index=0 -6 ROM_NAME.rom is my command for the first card
> 
> nvflash --index=1 -6 ROM_NAME.rom is my command for the 2nd card


:doh: in my defense you didn't use "index=" 

never ran SLI/Xfire so ????. i think the guy that turned me on to the drag&drop was @skupples who was running SLI OGtitans had a method but idk. i doubt pulling the pci-e power of the card not being flashed and then drag&drop would worth the hassle compared to running the command line. 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_skup! if you see this, nice to know you're still alive and not spamming the 1,000,000,000 whatever thread._




.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Minium said:


> @Malik Sajid and doom3crazy was busy today will work on it tomorrow


Never mind take your time


----------



## doom3crazy

So I deleted the MSI AB profiles and then for the hell of it updated to the latest nvidia drivers and.........still no go. The only other option I have would be to try and install the drivers again post mod flash.

@Minium, should I try and install the drivers again post flash, or is there something we can try/need to change in the bios?


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> So I deleted the MSI AB profiles and then for the hell of it updated to the latest nvidia drivers and.........still no go. The only other option I have would be to try and install the drivers again post mod flash.
> 
> 
> @Minium, should I try and install the drivers again post flash, or is there something we can try/need to change in the bios?


I never reinstalled drivers after a bios flash. Its not necessary so there has to be something wrong with the bios.


----------



## Minium

Minium said:


> I never reinstalled drivers after a bios flash. Its not necessary so there has to be something wrong with the bios.


Here we go again: http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip


----------



## Minium

@Malik Sajid

1.2V - 1.3V adjustable, cant really do more than that because the +mV slider in MSI AB maxes out at +100 no matter what's set in the bios
boost disabled,stock clock should be 1367mHz
also raised TDP to 280W instead of stock 220W so you card wont throttle

http://www.mediafire.com/file/b4xdleo3l15o9id/GM206.rom/file


----------



## Malik Sajid

Minium said:


> @Malik Sajid
> 
> 1.2V - 1.3V adjustable, cant really do more than that because the +mV slider in MSI AB maxes out at +100 no matter what's set in the bios
> boost disabled,stock clock should be 1367mHz
> also raised TDP to 280W instead of stock 220W so you card wont throttle
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/b4xdleo3l15o9id/GM206.rom/file


Thanks a lot, bro! I'll try it and report back


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> Here we go again: http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip



Sadly, yet again, same issue. :/ 

I am trying to think of anything that might be screwing it up? Lets see..just to make sure we got all my info correct:::
MSI gaming6 980 ti. 
I am running nvidia driver 398.11
MSI AB Version- 4.5.0
Nvflash- 5.218

Umm....I do have a mild overclock on my cpu going on. Could for some odd reason that effect it? I am guessing no but I am just reaching here for odd possible things that might be screwing it up.

Umm... we could try just disabling the boost to avoid thermal throttle? Again not sure if that would even make a difference I am just reaching for ideas here haha.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Sadly, yet again, same issue. :/
> 
> I am trying to think of anything that might be screwing it up? Lets see..just to make sure we got all my info correct:::
> MSI gaming6 980 ti.
> I am running nvidia driver 398.11
> MSI AB Version- 4.5.0
> Nvflash- 5.218
> 
> Umm....I do have a mild overclock on my cpu going on. Could for some odd reason that effect it? I am guessing no but I am just reaching here for odd possible things that might be screwing it up.
> 
> Umm... we could try just disabling the boost to avoid thermal throttle? Again not sure if that would even make a difference I am just reaching for ideas here haha.


Boost is disabled. Really dont know why its not working. If you have older drivers like 380 or something , try it.


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> Boost is disabled. Really dont know why its not working. If you have older drivers like 380 or something , try it.


should I try installing the drivers again post flash? My worry with going to an older 380+ driver is that(and correct me if I am wrong) but with new driver revisions doesn't it add support for games? In this example I swear I downloaded the one I had before I updated and it made mention of far cry 5.

I do have access(via the nvidia site) to download all older drivers.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> should I try installing the drivers again post flash? My worry with going to an older 380+ driver is that(and correct me if I am wrong) but with new driver revisions doesn't it add support for games? In this example I swear I downloaded the one I had before I updated and it made mention of far cry 5.
> 
> I do have access(via the nvidia site) to download all older drivers.


As I said reinstalling the drivers isnt normal after abios flash and wont help. Newer drivers add better optimization for newer games but if you dont play them it does not matter. Just try it out so we at least know if the driver is causing the problems.


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> As I said reinstalling the drivers isnt normal after abios flash and wont help. Newer drivers add better optimization for newer games but if you dont play them it does not matter. Just try it out so we at least know if the driver is causing the problems.



So I installed 388.71(not sure if I need to go older) and yet again, still same problem. I am stumped. Frustrating for sure. 

Any idea's?

Not that any of this makes a difference but if it helps....
I am running a x58 system
Asus Rampage Gene III. 32gb of g skill ripjaws ram. 
Xeon x5675 cpu.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> So I installed 388.71(not sure if I need to go older) and yet again, still same problem. I am stumped. Frustrating for sure.
> 
> Any idea's?
> 
> Not that any of this makes a difference but if it helps....
> I am running a x58 system
> Asus Rampage Gene III. 32gb of g skill ripjaws ram.
> Xeon x5675 cpu.


Are you sure you gave me the right stock bios ?


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> Are you sure you gave me the right stock bios ?


Opened up GPU-Z. Save Bios. Save to file. Named it GM200stock.rom

Feel free to compare to the original one I sent you but yeah, I am 99.9% sure I sent you the stock bios haha. I saved the bios again and uploaded just to be safe. 

https://www113.zippyshare.com/v/Z5k14V4u/file.html

It's def odd. I can;t figure it out. The flashing itself goes fine. I made sure to do nvflash --protectoff before flashing etc. The flash is successful and says reboot required to complete. So I reboot and yeah. Upon entering windows everything is all big and huge and obviously no driver is working and according to device manager it shows my 980 ti and then acts as if I need to install a driver. Unless its bad luck and for whatever reason there is issues with flashing bios on the msi 980 ti? But I imagine thats not the case as there are probably several other msi 980 ti owners who flashed theirs just fine. Sigh.....


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Opened up GPU-Z. Save Bios. Save to file. Named it GM200stock.rom
> 
> Feel free to compare to the original one I sent you but yeah, I am 99.9% sure I sent you the stock bios haha. I saved the bios again and uploaded just to be safe.
> 
> https://www113.zippyshare.com/v/Z5k14V4u/file.html
> 
> It's def odd. I can;t figure it out. The flashing itself goes fine. I made sure to do nvflash --protectoff before flashing etc. The flash is successful and says reboot required to complete. So I reboot and yeah. Upon entering windows everything is all big and huge and obviously no driver is working and according to device manager it shows my 980 ti and then acts as if I need to install a driver. Unless its bad luck and for whatever reason there is issues with flashing bios on the msi 980 ti? But I imagine thats not the case as there are probably several other msi 980 ti owners who flashed theirs just fine. Sigh.....


You shouldnt need --protectoff . Does flashing work without --protectoff ?


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> You shouldnt need --protectoff . Does flashing work without --protectoff ?



I read in the original MUMOD bios thread that when flashing for the first time you needed to make sure it was off. I tried to flash with it back on and it doesn't work. It says write protection enabled and the flash fails.


----------



## doom3crazy

So I think we might be doing something wrong in the bios. I don't know exactly what but after reading a little bit into this thread about people having issues with error 43 post bios flash I am almost certain its something in the bios being put in incorrectly. Specifically a user by the name of "Agent-A01" on the guru3d forum seems very knowledgeable(Not to say you aren't) but I think something may be going on. If you wanted to read and skim this I would appreciate it and maybe we can figure this out 

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/387-92-driver-error-43-caused-by-a-modified-vbios.417267/

Obviously this doesnt pertain directly to my driver revision but simply sounds like error 43 post bios flash is caused by something being put into the bios incorrect.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> So I think we might be doing something wrong in the bios. I don't know exactly what but after reading a little bit into this thread about people having issues with error 43 post bios flash I am almost certain its something in the bios being put in incorrectly. Specifically a user by the name of "Agent-A01" on the guru3d forum seems very knowledgeable(Not to say you aren't) but I think something may be going on. If you wanted to read and skim this I would appreciate it and maybe we can figure this out
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/387-92-driver-error-43-caused-by-a-modified-vbios.417267/
> 
> Obviously this doesnt pertain directly to my driver revision but simply sounds like error 43 post bios flash is caused by something being put into the bios incorrect.


Yea but the bios flash community already knows what changes in the bios cause issues with newer drivers. I didnt touch these settings in your modded bios because of it. If you can try out an even older driver under 387. It's definitely the driver but I dont know why its not working because I did not toch the settings that result in error 43.


----------



## SgtRotty

thanks all is good!


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> Yea but the bios flash community already knows what changes in the bios cause issues with newer drivers. I didnt touch these settings in your modded bios because of it. If you can try out an even older driver under 387. It's definitely the driver but I dont know why its not working because I did not toch the settings that result in error 43.


Okay so I just wanted to let you know I figured it out with the help of Agent A01 from the guru3d forums. The default power target for PCIe slot was set 90w which will make drivers not load. Default is 66w and max is 75w. So he changed that and uploaded a bios pretty much exactly the same as yours and it worked. I am running latest nvidia drivers and it worked. One thing he did change that I think we should modify is he changed the volts to 1.237 which I think is undervolting my card because I am getting some artifacts running @1506mhz whereas before I was stable but just getting thermal throttled.


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Okay so I just wanted to let you know I figured it out with the help of Agent A01 from the guru3d forums. The default power target for PCIe slot was set 90w which will make drivers not load. Default is 66w and max is 75w. So he changed that and uploaded a bios pretty much exactly the same as yours and it worked. I am running latest nvidia drivers and it worked. One thing he did change that I think we should modify is he changed the volts to 1.237 which I think is undervolting my card because I am getting some artifacts running @1506mhz whereas before I was stable but just getting thermal throttled.


wow never heard of that problem. Here I removed the higher TDP on the PCIE slot. Has to work now. Still the same bios, 1.181 V - 1.281V and so on.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> wow never heard of that problem. Here I removed the higher TDP on the PCIE slot. Has to work now. Still the same bios, 1.181 V - 1.281V and so on.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip


Okay so that didn't work lol. I promise we're gonna figure this out together. Here is the bios he linked me to which worked. That way you can look it over and study it a bit and see what else he changed. I noticed just throwing it into maxwell editor that on the common tab, TDP base entry, 3d base entry, and boost entry were all Entry #0. 

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=19371738959461676289


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Okay so that didn't work lol. I promise we're gonna figure this out together. Here is the bios he linked me to which worked. That way you can look it over and study it a bit and see what else he changed. I noticed just throwing it into maxwell editor that on the common tab, TDP base entry, 3d base entry, and boost entry were all Entry #0.
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=19371738959461676289


changed something in the voltage tab again. new drivers suck

http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> changed something in the voltage tab again. new drivers suck
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/1b6bu40em1z31ye/doom3crazy.zip


so idk what the hell the guy did to make his custom bios work for me but the one you posted, yet again, didn't work. Error code 43. 

Comparing bios's, the major difference besides voltage I can tell is the fact he has all those things I mentioned in the post above set to entry #0. We're going to figure this out man!


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> so idk what the hell the guy did to make his custom bios work for me but the one you posted, yet again, didn't work. Error code 43.
> 
> Comparing bios's, the major difference besides voltage I can tell is the fact he has all those things I mentioned in the post above set to entry #0. We're going to figure this out man!


http://www.mediafire.com/file/d3nk09zy7c569ic/doom3crazy123.zip


----------



## doom3crazy

Minium said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/d3nk09zy7c569ic/doom3crazy123.zip


Damn. That didn't work either. What in the hell? Okay. I am gonna link the dude over there at the Guru3d forums and ask him to look over yours and see what we're doing wrong.


----------



## BRZMaster

*Gtx 970 Strix*

Hello guys i know that im a bit late for requests xD but i cant find any modded 970 strix bios online. Could you make one please?

Bios link : https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162336/asus-gtx970-4096-140903


----------



## Damin

Hello Mr-Dark I have a CLEVO P870DM with the 980m GSYNC setup in SLI 

could you help me with a modified VBios for them my laptop has the 2 x 330w powersuply's ( voltage and power is there )

Regards
Damin



https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/176563/176563.rom



https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/196284/196284.rom


----------



## ducky083

*Request bios mod for my 980TI*

Hi, i've a KFA² Black edition 980 TI.


I would like to modify the bios to get with msi Afterburner the possibility to make the GPU voltage at 1.30 V max (currently is 1.21 approx) and also modify the power limit to get more than the 110%.


I can't upload my bios file, i don't know why...


Please can we help me ?


Thanks


----------



## Minium

ducky083 said:


> Hi, i've a KFA² Black edition 980 TI.
> 
> 
> I would like to modify the bios to get with msi Afterburner the possibility to make the GPU voltage at 1.30 V max (currently is 1.21 approx) and also modify the power limit to get more than the 110%.
> 
> 
> I can't upload my bios file, i don't know why...
> 
> 
> Please can we help me ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


This site is a great big bug. Just use mediafire, mega, google drive to upload it.


----------



## ducky083

Minium said:


> This site is a great big bug. Just use mediafire, mega, google drive to upload it.



https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DQMSs080fapxyC4QHIIfeEIeZP5CZMT3


That it's the bios file of my 980 TI.


I would like to precise that it's a card with a reference pcb ;-)


So, let me informed and thank you very much !


----------



## doom3crazy

Correct me if I am wrong but isn't the max voltage locked to 1.28 because of the VRM lock? Or is that only certain cards?


----------



## Minium

doom3crazy said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but isn't the max voltage locked to 1.28 because of the VRM lock? Or is that only certain cards?


Its like that on every card except Lightning and Classified cards. If the voltage is locked to 1.28 you're lucky. Most of them cap at 1.24V.


----------



## Vrbaa

Hello,

I know this card have dual bios. I tried to flash the new bios in DVI DP mode but suddenly my pc turned off because of power loss at my place. All I have now is bricked DP bios, VGA debug led and black screen. How can I recover DP bios? I still can use my PC with other DVI DD port/bios without issue. @Mr-Dark ?


----------



## Vrbaa

Hello,

I know this card have dual bios. I tried to flash the new bios in DVI DP mode but suddenly my pc turned off because of power loss at my place. All I have now is bricked DP bios, VGA debug led and black screen. How can I recover DP bios? I still can use my PC with other DVI DD port/bios without issue. @Mr-Dark ?


----------



## white owl

Boot using the working BIOS then flip the switch in Windows. Then just flash it again.


----------



## Vrbaa

white owl said:


> Boot using the working BIOS then flip the switch in Windows. Then just flash it again.


 Unplug DVI cable from DVI-I (working bios) and plug it into another port which is DVI-D bricked while I'm in Windows? Is that right? Thank you very much!


----------



## white owl

How would I know your BIOS isn't on a physical switch? You still haven't said what card so I assumed it was a switch.

Ignoring the BIOS switches you would flash it using the normal method for flashing a bricked GPU, simple. :thumb:


----------



## Vrbaa

white owl said:


> How would I know your BIOS isn't on a physical switch? You still haven't said what card so I assumed it was a switch.
> 
> Ignoring the BIOS switches you would flash it using the normal method for flashing a bricked GPU, simple. :thumb:


I have GTX 970 G1 Gaming. Can I flash bios from Windows by switching from working bios/DVI-I to bricked DVI-D bios? BUT I have signal when I plug the DVI cable to bricked port while I'm in the Windows. I'm wondering if I can flash bios again by that way

Unbricked by the way


----------



## Rahul721

Hi, I have an Acer 970m non-mxm card. I am trying to get a 1300 mhz core clock without boost and 2700 mhz on the memory clock but I'm new to vbios modding. Can anyone please have a go at my vbios? So far I have gotten it to 1260 mhz core clock and 2600 mhz stable with some overvolting. This is the stock: 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Y9wF-Ia2jMGYZhpGfgw7V45Wl8_QWKXG/view?usp=sharing


----------



## KingMaster

Mr-Dark said:


> Hello
> 
> This thread will be for custom bios for all GTX 900 cards ( Maxwell ) Or Kepler card! Upon request !
> 
> What we can do here ?
> 
> 1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> 2-Increase the TDP limit
> 3-Increase the voltage
> 4-OC the memory
> 5- Custom fan curve
> 6-highest OC without any OC software!
> 7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
> 
> Update.. full video for how modding Gm200 (980 Ti & Titan-X) bios and flash 2 card in SLI..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I can get a custom bios ?
> 
> 1- Extract the stock bios..
> 
> here is how to extract and flash the bios ( extract and re-flash only ! ) again this video for how to extract and flash the custom bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or: Gpu-Z can extract the bios as the picture
> 
> 
> 
> chose the save place and hit OK!
> 
> 2- uploading the bios here
> 
> The file should be .zip to upload it here or simply use external uploading drive..
> 
> right click on the bios rom and hit add to archive. then as the picture
> 
> 
> 
> Last step uploading the file here, as the picture from the reply tool
> 
> 
> 
> Now you'r ready to GO!
> 
> How to flash any bios ?
> 
> the video in step 1 or step by step
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1-copy the bios to Nvflash folder
> 2- copy Nvflash folder to C driver
> 3- Disable the card from Device Manager
> 4-Open CMD as admin
> 5- type: cd /nvflash
> 6- nvflash biosname.rom
> 7- hit enter then Y
> 8-wait 30sec and Nvflash will ask for a reboot
> 9- enable the Video card from Device manager
> 10- Reboot
> 11- Have a fun!
> 
> 
> 
> For SLI user:
> 
> you should use special command to tell Nvflash which card to flash.. here is the command
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> nvflash --list
> to see all cards you have and what index they've been assigned
> 
> nvflash --index=x bios.rom
> to flash to a specific card in a multi card system, where x is the index number from the nvflash --list command
> 
> nvflash -f bios.rom
> to force flashing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a copy from Nv flash + MBT 1.36v
> 
> NvflashMBT.zip 1797k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here is a modded Nvflash (For 980 TI / Titan X ) cards
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x
> 
> Here is a list of bad card should be avoided if you Aim for manual OC ( voltage locked to 1.212v!)
> 
> For GTX 970/980
> 
> 1- Asus Strix or black edition
> 2-Evga 970 SC
> 3_ first Gen FTW 980
> 4-EVGA 980 classified
> 
> For 980 Ti
> 1- Asus Strix ( latest version is locked to 1.212v)
> 2-Galax Hof!
> 3-Zotac AMP! Extreme
> 4-EVGA classified
> 
> Feel free to ask for custom bios
Click to expand...

Hello

Thank you for you awesome post, I have a ASUS GL502VY notebook
CPU:core i7-6700hq
GPU:NVIDIA GTX980M
From the first I experienced throttling while gaming, I didnt care really much but now its really annoying for me, since the games that i have throttle in are the games that my graphic should run on the highest settings even on 4k such as rise of tomb raider.

I tried undervolting my cpu 125mV using throttlestop and putting the fans on 100% and turning speedstep off and things like that, but still I experience throttling and in GPU-Z my pefcap reason is pwr.

what can I do? should I undervolt my GPU? It's much harder than pascal chipsets because It doesn't have that power-frequency curve. Could you help me?

Thanks in advacnce


----------



## uihdff

Mr-Dark,

A while back, you helped me with an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-...ustom-bios-upon-request-636.html#post25316485

The card has worked awesomely since then. Thank you again ! I've been able to run every game at max settings because of your help.

If I wanted to update the modded VBIOS, how do you retain the same modded settings ?


----------



## blaze2210

uihdff said:


> Mr-Dark,
> 
> If I wanted to update the modded VBIOS, how do you retain the same modded settings ?



Open 2 instances of the BIOS Editor, and carefully copy the settings one by one into the new vBIOS. Flash the new file, then test. :thumb:


----------



## uihdff

blaze2210,

Thanks for the quick reply and advice.


----------



## deegzor

Hello fellow overclockers!

long time no posts. Haven't had a maxwell card for awhile and totally forgot how to create a custom bios. My friend just git got evga 980 ti with hybrid watercooling and after messing with msi ab and getting 1430mhz core and 7800 mem his card is set to max voltage from ab and still under 50c  so my request is some kick ass bios to this dudes beast 980 ti can someone get it done? 
'
thanks in advance, cheers!


----------



## Minium

deegzor said:


> Hello fellow overclockers!
> 
> long time no posts. Haven't had a maxwell card for awhile and totally forgot how to create a custom bios. My friend just git got evga 980 ti with hybrid watercooling and after messing with msi ab and getting 1430mhz core and 7800 mem his card is set to max voltage from ab and still under 50c  so my request is some kick ass bios to this dudes beast 980 ti can someone get it done?
> '
> thanks in advance, cheers!


Would be nice if you posted his original bios.
Im not going to mod it though becasue I am not aware of the new drivers and Maxwell bios mod complications that can occur.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

KingMaster said:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you for you awesome post, I have a ASUS GL502VY notebook
> CPU:core i7-6700hq
> GPU:NVIDIA GTX980M
> From the first I experienced throttling while gaming, I didnt care really much but now its really annoying for me, since the games that i have throttle in are the games that my graphic should run on the highest settings even on 4k such as rise of tomb raider.
> 
> I tried undervolting my cpu 125mV using throttlestop and putting the fans on 100% and turning speedstep off and things like that, but still I experience throttling and in GPU-Z my pefcap reason is pwr.
> 
> what can I do? should I undervolt my GPU? It's much harder than pascal chipsets because It doesn't have that power-frequency curve. Could you help me?
> 
> Thanks in advacnce


For some OEM's the GPU bios is cooked together with the System BIOS...I am not sure on ASUS but for the Alienware 17 that I use and just upgraded to GTX970M the GPU BIOS is separate due to the GPU being an MXM card..(makes bios modding easier, which I just did on my 970M)


----------



## deegzor

Minium said:


> Would be nice if you posted his original bios.
> Im not going to mod it though becasue I am not aware of the new drivers and Maxwell bios mod complications that can occur.


Hereä's the bios he is using https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/179138/evga-gtx980ti-6144-151104


----------



## trihy

Anyone knows if there is a way to add hysteresis to fan through bios?

I want to avoid the fan on/off by 1C of difference on a g1 970 (bios was modded to add fan off)

I can set a hysteresis level using msi ab and works pretty fine, but will be nice to have it on bios.

Thanks.

Attached my fan profile. If card hits 59 fans go on, 58, off, 59 on again. Want to avoid this


----------



## uihdff

Deleted


----------



## nikohd12

Hi @Mr-Dark, @anyone,

I bricked my GPU once, but was able to fix it by flashing stock bios. I really thought I would lose my GPU. But still, here I am asking for an official bios mod from you (I've only been downloading the ones from the other Palit members requesting).

GPU: Palit GTX 970 Jetstream.
PSU: Seasonic 550W Bronze
Air cooled
53C while playing 2k18 in high settings.

Thank you so much!

EDIT: I completely forgot to attach my bios. :thumbsdow

Here you go


----------



## cris_sbx5

Hi everyone,

Can someone help me with a moded bios for asus gtx 960 strix oc 2gb I have managed to keep somewhat stable (in games) gpu at 1400mhz gpu and 2000mhz memory 1.2000v (tho it crashes in furmark gpu stress after 20 mins). Maybe someone is more experienced then me and knows if it needs more voltage I dont know.ASIC quality is 75.9%.


----------



## papakitou

Good morning.
I have an GTX 970 G1 from Gigabyte 
I would like to overclock it a bit because i cant upgrade right now.
Do i have/is it better to flash a custom bios before i try anything?

Are there any safe overclocked profiles?


Thanks a lot


----------



## FAQdaWorld

Any chance to get an 980Ti FTW bios upgraded? This is above my level to modify the bios myself (I think anyway). 

I mostly just want to be able to hit higher voltages with eventual watercooling and I'm hitting limits now!

Not a reference card and I want to overclock it aggressively.

***EDIT***

I decided to just go for it, and followed the guides to use the JoeDirt version. So far so good.


----------



## schiznit

Hey,

It would be really helpful if someone can increase my power limit on my Asus strix 980 ti to maybe 120-125? I have tried to read up on my own but I don’t really understand what exactly I should change. Like pci-e power that everyone says should be at 75000 and mine is at 175000 for some reason. It is currently throttling due to power limit, temps are good and so on. So a tweak to the power limits would be much appreciated.


----------



## SuperMumrik

Hello guys 



Could anyone help me edit my 980ti bios? (EVGA 980Ti ref)



It is an unlocked bios that had 1,28V, but I had to edit it a while back due to some driver install issues.
Tried to edit the mem speed and core clock at the same time, but I messed it up.


Is it possible to get the attached bios to do: +87mV, unlocked power limit, +252 Mhz to the core and -75 Mhz to the mem so I dont need Afterburner installed at all?


----------



## Unknownm

SuperMumrik said:


> Hello guys
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone help me edit my 980ti bios? (EVGA 980Ti ref)
> 
> 
> 
> It is an unlocked bios that had 1,28V, but I had to edit it a while back due to some driver install issues.
> Tried to edit the mem speed and core clock at the same time, but I messed it up.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get the attached bios to do: +87mV, unlocked power limit, +252 Mhz to the core and -75 Mhz to the mem so I dont need Afterburner installed at all?


you can try my bios, im at work so i cant edit. it disables throttle. 

If not i can look after work (8-10h)

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## rodgart

Hello!

I have 2 Gainward GTX 970 Phantom cards running on sli: http://www.gainward.com/main/product/vga/pro/p00953/p00953_datasheet_33541a6cf952533.pdf?s=240

I kindly would like to have this bios customized.

1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle)
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-Increase the voltage


----------



## talrachilevsky

hi
I'm kinda for all of this stuff so i really don't know how tweaking bios is working so i'm asking here.
I have a GTX 960 Windforce and would like to increase my voltage to something like 1.3 and to increase a little bit the TDP Limit.
I'm working on air but i'm about to start water cooling this card and i want a normal bios that wont limit my OC Performance. i would really appreciate this.
P.S.
Inculding my stock bios so you could edit this. THANK YOU!


----------



## wysiwygbg

Hello.

I started this thread 4 days ago, but I'm getting no responses so I'll ask here also:

I need the original BIOS for Gigabyte GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD, if someone have this card, please share its BIOS using the GPU-Z integrated utility.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Coltrasten

I kindly would like to have this bios customized.

1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-Increase the voltage (1.288)
7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!

I would like to be able to change my voltage while looking for a good overclock.













EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB ACX 2.0+ SC+


----------



## Dwofzz

Coltrasten said:


> I kindly would like to have this bios customized.
> 
> 1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
> 2-Increase the TDP limit
> 3-Increase the voltage (1.288)
> 7- Unlock the hidden voltage slider for Titan-X + 980 Ti Cards!
> 
> I would like to be able to change my voltage while looking for a good overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB ACX 2.0+ SC+


Since you got a evga sc go here and download the modded BIOS with 425W power target AND 1.281v

I can make you one of your bios but I would not sugest going over 1.25v on air

https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1558645-official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club.html


----------



## Coltrasten

Dwofzz said:


> Since you got a evga sc go here and download the modded BIOS with 425W power target AND 1.281v
> 
> I can make you one of your bios but I would not sugest going over 1.25v on air
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1558645-official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club.html



Thanks a lot. I'm running with an EK waterblock that covers both, GPU, memory and VRMs.


----------



## Dwofzz

Coltrasten said:


> Thanks a lot. I'm running with an EK waterblock that covers both, GPU, memory and VRMs.


The bios is a different version than yours but I ran that bios on both my stock 980Ti's and the sc ones if I recall right, but let someone else fill me in on that one cuz it was a long time ago..


----------



## The Pook

@Mr-Dark - not sure if you're still doing this, but maybe you can do another GTX 950 BIOS for me? You did my EVGA GTX 950 a while back and recently I sniped a cheap GTX 950 on eBay and am gonna try and get some HWBOT points with them in SLI 

Thanks! Even if you're done doing this for people, thanks again for my GTX 950 BIOS way back when


----------



## Coltrasten

Dwofzz said:


> The bios is a different version than yours but I ran that bios on both my stock 980Ti's and the sc ones if I recall right, but let someone else fill me in on that one cuz it was a long time ago..


Edit: Just tried flashing with the 425W and it didn't work. No post, had to reflash with the original bios.


_Is it possible to FUBAR your graphics card when you put a different bios on it. Or can I just reflash it, if I start my computer with another card?_


----------



## Dwofzz

Coltrasten said:


> Edit: Just tried flashing with the 425W and it didn't work. No post, had to reflash with the original bios.
> 
> 
> _Is it possible to FUBAR your graphics card when you put a different bios on it. Or can I just reflash it, if I start my computer with another card?_


I've bricked 3 cards one of then didn't have a bios switch so I used a spare gpu as main and flashed the GTX980Ti which sat as second gpu so yes that works!


Here is your bios modded with 425w and 1.281v


----------



## mrgnex

Can someone help me modify this bios?
I would like to disable boost and remove any power limit.


----------



## Coltrasten

Dwofzz said:


> I've bricked 3 cards one of then didn't have a bios switch so I used a spare gpu as main and flashed the GTX980Ti which sat as second gpu so yes that works!
> 
> 
> Here is your bios modded with 425w and 1.281v


Thanks for your help! 

But it doesn't work properly.

When I flash my card with this BIOS it boots into windows but I'm unable to get any drivers to function. They take a very long time to install, and after I reboot nothing nvidia-related shows up. And the card has a exclamation mark in the Device Manager.

Any tips on how to fix this?


----------



## Dwofzz

Coltrasten said:


> Dwofzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bricked 3 cards one of then didn't have a bios switch so I used a spare gpu as main and flashed the GTX980Ti which sat as second gpu so yes that works!
> 
> 
> Here is your bios modded with 425w and 1.281v
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> But it doesn't work properly.
> 
> When I flash my card with this BIOS it boots into windows but I'm unable to get any drivers to function. They take a very long time to install, and after I reboot nothing nvidia-related shows up. And the card has a exclamation mark in the Device Manager.
> 
> Any tips on how to fix this?
Click to expand...

Flash it with the original bios, I'll have a look at it soon. That happened to me several times as well.. I don't really know why but we'll fix it for you!


----------



## Dwofzz

Coltrasten said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> But it doesn't work properly.
> 
> When I flash my card with this BIOS it boots into windows but I'm unable to get any drivers to function. They take a very long time to install, and after I reboot nothing nvidia-related shows up. And the card has a exclamation mark in the Device Manager.
> 
> Any tips on how to fix this?


Here try this one


----------



## mrgnex

I modified the latest BIOS for a reference 980Ti (which happened to be the EVGA hybrid card) and I disabled the boost, unlocked the power limit to 130% and raised the maximum voltage to 1.28 V.


----------



## Leonx22

*I need help with my MSI 980 Ti Overclock*

So I am hitting voltage limits on my 980 Ti and want to push the core clock further (I want to archieve 1500 Mhz +). I am running the default Bios and the card archieves 1480 Mhz @ 1.174V. I want to raise the throttle temperature and the voltage but I dont know how much, so any help would be appreciated 


Asic Quality: 77.2%
Max Power: 300W
Memory: 4x Hynix 2x Elpida 2x Samsung
Attached is my default Bios
If you need anything else let me know


----------



## Coltrasten

Dwofzz said:


> Here try this one


The same problem occured 

I'm using this one for now.


----------



## Dwofzz

Coltrasten said:


> The same problem occured
> 
> I'm using this one for now.


Just to be sure.. you did inactivate the gpu in windows before flashing right? and at 1510 mhz on core and 4016 mhz on memory I don't think that SC is going any higher actually.. I've had 7 980Ti's and only 3 of them did above 1500 MHz stable and only 2 of them above 1520 MHz (EVGA classified's with a XOC bios) 
Sorry it didn't work, you could try with a different version of nvflash, I had a hard time with my classified's when flashing the XOC and one of the reference cards I had.


----------



## Coltrasten

Dwofzz said:


> Just to be sure.. you did inactivate the gpu in windows before flashing right? and at 1510 mhz on core and 4016 mhz on memory I don't think that SC is going any higher actually.. I've had 7 980Ti's and only 3 of them did above 1500 MHz stable and only 2 of them above 1520 MHz (EVGA classified's with a XOC bios)
> Sorry it didn't work, you could try with a different version of nvflash, I had a hard time with my classified's when flashing the XOC and one of the reference cards I had.



Yes, I did indeed deactivate the card prior to flashing.

My main goal is not to overclock my card much further. I'm mostly interested in an voltage slider that works in Windows.

_"I would like to be able to change my voltage while looking for a good overclock."_

Is that possible with this mod?


----------



## Dwofzz

Coltrasten said:


> Yes, I did indeed deactivate the card prior to flashing.
> 
> My main goal is not to overclock my card much further. I'm mostly interested in an voltage slider that works in Windows.
> 
> _"I would like to be able to change my voltage while looking for a good overclock."_
> 
> Is that possible with this mod?


The one I made or the one you got? Do you use MSI AB? If so just unlock voltage control and voltage monitoring and se if it does anything. You may have to change the voltage control to third party but I can't remember how this works on ref pcb cards.. :/


----------



## YamazakiRobert

can someone help me to disable boost speed and under-volt my GPU. if possible to tune up the fan curve wold be great!

Thanks in advance


----------



## YamazakiRobert

YamazakiRobert said:


> can someone help me to disable boost speed and under-volt my GPU. if possible to tune up the fan curve wold be great!
> 
> Thanks in advance


 @Mr-Dark can you help me with this mod? thanks in advance


----------



## ProDoctoR1987

Hello, 

Can you see if it's possible to OC my Gigabyte 980 Ti WF 3 OC further ?

It runs by it's own on 1265 Mhz - 1304Mhz under full load when monitoring with msi afterburner. 

When I set the fans to 100% the temps just stay stable, I already made a bios mod for the fans so that @ 80°c = 100% fan speed.

Maybe a OC to 1350 or so and no throttling. This card is already OC'd so I do not expect a lot more but I would like to get
the most out of it. 

I will upload the stock bios.

https://ufile.io/m456v

Thanks

Sebastian


----------



## ProDoctoR1987

ProDoctoR1987 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you see if it's possible to OC my Gigabyte 980 Ti WF 3 OC further ?
> 
> It runs by it's own on 1265 Mhz - 1304Mhz under full load when monitoring with msi afterburner.
> 
> When I set the fans to 100% the temps just stay stable, I already made a bios mod for the fans so that @ 80°c = 100% fan speed.
> 
> Maybe a OC to 1350 or so and no throttling. This card is already OC'd so I do not expect a lot more but I would like to get
> the most out of it.
> 
> I will upload the stock bios.
> 
> https://ufile.io/m456v
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sebastian



Is this thread dead ?


----------



## talrachilevsky

talrachilevsky said:


> hi
> I'm kinda for all of this stuff so i really don't know how tweaking bios is working so i'm asking here.
> I have a GTX 960 Windforce and would like to increase my voltage to something like 1.3 and to increase a little bit the TDP Limit.
> I'm working on air but i'm about to start water cooling this card and i want a normal bios that wont limit my OC Performance. i would really appreciate this.
> P.S.
> Inculding my stock bios so you could edit this. THANK YOU!


Could anyone help me with that?


----------



## Shpongle03

Hello everyone, I have this video card: https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Graphics-Card/GV-N980WF3OC-4GD-rev-10-11#ov
I need it downgraded with 250MHz on GPU base clock, as in the attached picture.
Bios extracted with GPU-Z v2.16.0, attached.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Hionmaiden

Shpongle03 said:


> Hello everyone, I have this video card: https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Graphics-Card/GV-N980WF3OC-4GD-rev-10-11#ov
> I need it downgraded with 250MHz on GPU base clock, as in the attached picture.
> Bios extracted with GPU-Z v2.16.0, attached.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


easiest switch to do... literally it won't boost over 1091mhz, it's a constant 1091mhz core. you can raise yourself, you won't get any thermal throttle. 82'c temp target, but can tweak how you want.

also made a second one with a lowered voltage set at a constant 1.175mv, this will keep the card cooler. My 980ti is set to 1.050mv constant runs @ 1290mhz core, 8000mhz memory, 50-60'c with a morpheus II cooler. @ 1.125mv was able to do 1380mhz core, but temps were 6-7'c higher and wasn't worth it since max fps @ 1440p anyway.

if you feel you want lower voltage @ say 1.100mv I have made a third one so you can 'try' that. if you're running that low of a core clock it won't ever go wrong, then you test how far the card can go and your temps will be very nice. to flash each make sure you put the rom names correct into nvflash. and change the endings to .rom

enjoy. if any errors let me know, I haven't done tweaks to 980-gigabyte cards, so the voltage had more tables to change than the kfa2/galax cards I am used to doing


----------



## Hionmaiden

YamazakiRobert said:


> can someone help me to disable boost speed and under-volt my GPU. if possible to tune up the fan curve wold be great!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can't promise it will work the first time, but 1000mhz core clock, boost disabled and 1100mv voltage force. no thermal throttle should occur. raise core clock until you start to crash in unigine valley/heaven to test the full potential of the core clock with that voltage


----------



## Hionmaiden

talrachilevsky said:


> Could anyone help me with that?


9 times out of 10 going water won't gain performance with Maxwell. especially a weak 960 card. under water my 980ti couldn't go any further, so reverted back to a custom air cooler


----------



## Hionmaiden

Leonx22 said:


> So I am hitting voltage limits on my 980 Ti and want to push the core clock further (I want to archieve 1500 Mhz +). I am running the default Bios and the card archieves 1480 Mhz @ 1.174V. I want to raise the throttle temperature and the voltage but I dont know how much, so any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> Asic Quality: 77.2%
> Max Power: 300W
> Memory: 4x Hynix 2x Elpida 2x Samsung
> Attached is my default Bios
> If you need anything else let me know


1480mhz core/boost no throttle and forced 1.2625mv voltage set, with 300w max power. 3800mhz memory stock was 3505, so 7600mhz effective.

Don't go pushing it too quickly, I can't promise it will work. I personally find maxwell is very unstable with higher voltage compared to lower.

load unigine valley/heaven with this bios, see how it fairs, temps will be high unless on water. if stable, try 1500 core, if unstable, lower memory and check. i only made it that high as my 980ti HoF is hynix memory and can do 8000mhz effective on the memory.

if it crashes with lowered core/memory then it may be due to a power limitation. is it one 8 pin one6 pin power? mine is two 8x, so i can draw up to 375w, but i have mine set at around 225-250 with 1.050mv voltage

edit: due to no throttle you have to set the max temp via afterburner, once it reaches that it will throttle as much as possible to maintain the temp.


----------



## Shpongle03

Hionmaiden said:


> easiest switch to do... literally it won't boost over 1091mhz, it's a constant 1091mhz core. you can raise yourself, you won't get any thermal throttle. 82'c temp target, but can tweak how you want.
> 
> also made a second one with a lowered voltage set at a constant 1.175mv, this will keep the card cooler. My 980ti is set to 1.050mv constant runs @ 1290mhz core, 8000mhz memory, 50-60'c with a morpheus II cooler. @ 1.125mv was able to do 1380mhz core, but temps were 6-7'c higher and wasn't worth it since max fps @ 1440p anyway.
> 
> if you feel you want lower voltage @ say 1.100mv I have made a third one so you can 'try' that. if you're running that low of a core clock it won't ever go wrong, then you test how far the card can go and your temps will be very nice. to flash each make sure you put the rom names correct into nvflash. and change the endings to .rom
> 
> enjoy. if any errors let me know, I haven't done tweaks to 980-gigabyte cards, so the voltage had more tables to change than the kfa2/galax cards I am used to doing


Thank you, the GM204.zip is corrupted, tried with latest 7z and WinRAR. Also it is possible to make the clock dynamic like, just offset downclock the GPU?


----------



## Hionmaiden

Shpongle03 said:


> Thank you, the GM204.zip is corrupted, tried with latest 7z and WinRAR. Also it is possible to make the clock dynamic like, just offset downclock the GPU?


Why do you want turbo boost to work? that will cause stability issues, which is why most disable it altogether. You can manually raise the core clock using afterburner to get the desired amount. if I make it the clock you wanted, it will still boost to whatever clock the default is, which currently shows around 1280 or so. but it's simpler to just manually raise/lower it using afterburner. it gives YOU full control to change it without flashing the bios again.

I'll make two so you can choose.

sorry for corruption, no idea why it's done that.

included both, if you require lowered voltage for whatever reason ask again and I'll spice it up

Edit: your antivirus may flag it, my avast just flagged the file when I tested if the zip works but both are clean


----------



## DeathDemon_Soul

hi, i recently got an 980 ti,
But is is giving me some random black screens and artefacts at random already change some settings on windows registry so i try the (TdrDelay fix), with an aggressive fan curve, it work but still crashes some times. this has hapen with when under clocked to 60% power limit.
i wanted to know if it maybe be a faulty bios,
will post more info if someone is interested .

980 ti refence nvidia
power suply:Corsair Gaming Series GS700

thx in advance.


----------



## Shpongle03

Hionmaiden said:


> Why do you want turbo boost to work? that will cause stability issues, which is why most disable it altogether. You can manually raise the core clock using afterburner to get the desired amount. if I make it the clock you wanted, it will still boost to whatever clock the default is, which currently shows around 1280 or so. but it's simpler to just manually raise/lower it using afterburner. it gives YOU full control to change it without flashing the bios again.
> 
> I'll make two so you can choose.
> 
> sorry for corruption, no idea why it's done that.
> 
> included both, if you require lowered voltage for whatever reason ask again and I'll spice it up
> 
> Edit: your antivirus may flag it, my avast just flagged the file when I tested if the zip works but both are clean


Thank you for your time, but your BIOS'es did not fix my issue, so I tried and managed to fix it myself.

Here it's how all started, the GPU got broken by itself, no overclock was done, no overhead was done, maybe bad power supply? It served me well since the launch of GTX 980.

Out of sudden, the GPU started to crash the nvidia driver when launching any game and after some troubleshooting I found out that the GPU can't go further 1091 MHz or it will crash.

I had to downclock the GPU to 1091 MHz in order to play games without issues, like this:










Here is the mod that I did to limit the GPU to 1088 MHz without messing with base clock, and not forcing the GPU to run at max frequency when idle (the p-states)

Original bios:



















Then, the modded bios, I changed first into the boost states the max values on P00 and P02 p-states to 1088.5 MHz (1091 MHz did not work, maybe because it was not on boost table?)










After the change, on common tab the boost limit option was unlocked. With 1091 MHz in boost states the option was still locked, maybe because it was not on boost table?










After flashing with modded nvflash, the GPU-Z show like this:










The GTX 980 GPU now runs at dynamic clock, with a max of 1088 MHz, not crashing anymore


----------



## Hionmaiden

Shpongle03 said:


> Thank you for your time, but your BIOS'es did not fix my issue, so I tried and managed to fix it myself.
> 
> Here it's how all started, the GPU got broken by itself, no overclock was done, no overhead was done, maybe bad power supply? It served me well since the launch of GTX 980.
> 
> Out of sudden, the GPU started to crash the nvidia driver when launching any game and after some troubleshooting I found out that the GPU can't go further 1091 MHz or it will crash.
> 
> I had to downclock the GPU to 1091 MHz in order to play games without issues, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the mod that I did to limit the GPU to 1088 MHz without messing with base clock, and not forcing the GPU to run at max frequency when idle (the p-states)
> 
> Original bios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, the modded bios, I changed first into the boost states the max values on P00 and P02 p-states to 1088.5 MHz (1091 MHz did not work, maybe because it was not on boost table?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the change, on common tab the boost limit option was unlocked. With 1091 MHz in boost states the option was still locked, maybe because it was not on boost table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After flashing with modded nvflash, the GPU-Z show like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 980 GPU now runs at dynamic clock, with a max of 1088 MHz, not crashing anymore


That's an odd thing. It's probably because I didn't stop the boost clock as that's what you said not to do when you say dynamic I assumed you meant you want the base of 1091mhz with the boost to still function. To make it 1091mhz the entire time you don't need to change anything but the numbers on the first tab, all three to the same value on entre #1,2,0. that literally forces the card to max at that clock, your card did not allow me to force a boost clock, my card bios has an extra 'boost clock' number which is set to 1273mhz the same as all my others. As for the card with p-states, that's not true. The only time the gpu will run at max clock speeds is determined by nvidia control panel under power setting, change it to adaptive, or optimal performance and it will idle clock/voltage unless under load. p-states has no control over that, the control panel overrides it.

As for your card, it sounds like it isn't receiving enough power or voltage to meet the demands. Load up GPU-z and click on sensors then run unigine valley or heaven and watch the voltage, see what value it sticks at and also look at the power consumption in the same tab. mine sticks at 1.050mv 100% of time under load, and power draw is around 150-225w on my 980ti, which is crazy since 980ti's are power hungry.

you may find if the error is due to power limitations or a bad 6 or 8 pin gpu cable that a lower voltage will allow a higher core clock and still function. Like I tried to explain at stock voltage of 1.212v my card would crash due to thermal throttle as the voltage would dip and it was unstable, but at 1.125v i could run 50mhz under my max ever core clock which was very good and great for temps, now at 1.050mv can run between 1273-1300 core clock and much better temps and power draw.

if you want to test this voltage, simply go to the voltage table, and all of the values abouve 1000mv lower to the SAME vgalue for both the min/max, the ones around 800-875mv or so leave exactly how they are. i think your card had 5 or 6 voltage sliders that need changing. or simply give me your current bios and i'll change them if you want to test that

blower, or third party air cooled? it could be due to temps as well, if it's been 80'c+ for 3 years it could have blown a capacitor or something. Maybe take the entire cooler of and look, and reapply better thermal paste. Some reason with KFA2/GALAX if I even remove the cooler or send it back for RMA without original thermal paste my warranty is void... yet they use the worst possible thermal paste ever, ever a crappy cooler master ec-1 was 10'c better than theirs. and that's on their top end 980ti HoF... brilliant card, but not going to use them again as I love my custom air cooler i've put on this card, so going to go with EVGA or MSI

EDIT: in your bottom screenshot look at your voltage. 0.9930mv? that seems way under stock and 90% load on gpu, that should be higher. Looks like you might have a voltage issue? My screenshot shows what my voltage is doing, yours should be closer to 1.2v stock as far as i know


----------



## Shpongle03

Hionmaiden said:


> That's an odd thing. It's probably because I didn't stop the boost clock as that's what you said not to do when you say dynamic I assumed you meant you want the base of 1091mhz with the boost to still function. To make it 1091mhz the entire time you don't need to change anything but the numbers on the first tab, all three to the same value on entre #1,2,0. that literally forces the card to max at that clock, your card did not allow me to force a boost clock, my card bios has an extra 'boost clock' number which is set to 1273mhz the same as all my others. As for the card with p-states, that's not true. The only time the gpu will run at max clock speeds is determined by nvidia control panel under power setting, change it to adaptive, or optimal performance and it will idle clock/voltage unless under load. p-states has no control over that, the control panel overrides it.
> 
> As for your card, it sounds like it isn't receiving enough power or voltage to meet the demands. Load up GPU-z and click on sensors then run unigine valley or heaven and watch the voltage, see what value it sticks at and also look at the power consumption in the same tab. mine sticks at 1.050mv 100% of time under load, and power draw is around 150-225w on my 980ti, which is crazy since 980ti's are power hungry.
> 
> you may find if the error is due to power limitations or a bad 6 or 8 pin gpu cable that a lower voltage will allow a higher core clock and still function. Like I tried to explain at stock voltage of 1.212v my card would crash due to thermal throttle as the voltage would dip and it was unstable, but at 1.125v i could run 50mhz under my max ever core clock which was very good and great for temps, now at 1.050mv can run between 1273-1300 core clock and much better temps and power draw.
> 
> if you want to test this voltage, simply go to the voltage table, and all of the values abouve 1000mv lower to the SAME vgalue for both the min/max, the ones around 800-875mv or so leave exactly how they are. i think your card had 5 or 6 voltage sliders that need changing. or simply give me your current bios and i'll change them if you want to test that
> 
> blower, or third party air cooled? it could be due to temps as well, if it's been 80'c+ for 3 years it could have blown a capacitor or something. Maybe take the entire cooler of and look, and reapply better thermal paste. Some reason with KFA2/GALAX if I even remove the cooler or send it back for RMA without original thermal paste my warranty is void... yet they use the worst possible thermal paste ever, ever a crappy cooler master ec-1 was 10'c better than theirs. and that's on their top end 980ti HoF... brilliant card, but not going to use them again as I love my custom air cooler i've put on this card, so going to go with EVGA or MSI
> 
> EDIT: in your bottom screenshot look at your voltage. 0.9930mv? that seems way under stock and 90% load on gpu, that should be higher. Looks like you might have a voltage issue? My screenshot shows what my voltage is doing, yours should be closer to 1.2v stock as far as i know


The GPU just started to not work on a friend computer, same on my pc and also at work pc, it's just ****ed up, also the GPU max temp I saw was 57 Celsius. I had to do that BIOS mod, otherwise use startup tools to downlock.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Shpongle03 said:


> The GPU just started to not work on a friend computer, same on my pc and also at work pc, it's just ****ed up, also the GPU max temp I saw was 57 Celsius. I had to do that BIOS mod, otherwise use startup tools to downlock.



It looks to be a voltage issue. At least that's my first guess from looking at your Gpu-z sensor reading for voltage. That's why it's crashing when stock clocks, there's not enough voltage running through it to achieve the old clocks


----------



## ColinMacLaren

Hi, I bought a Clevo P640RF with 2GB GTX 965M Refresh (GM206).

When trying to read the bios with GPU-Z I get "bios readng not supported on this device".

Nvflash --save gm206.rom results in this error:


----------



## Hionmaiden

ColinMacLaren said:


> Hi, I bought a Clevo P640RF with 2GB GTX 965M Refresh (GM206).
> 
> When trying to read the bios with GPU-Z I get "bios readng not supported on this device".
> 
> Nvflash --save gm206.rom results in this error:


use this version of nvflash - https://www.overclock.net/forum/71-...passed-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x.html

sometimes the errors are caused by this issue. I've had the same myself and this version worked


----------



## talrachilevsky

Hionmaiden said:


> 9 times out of 10 going water won't gain performance with Maxwell. especially a weak 960 card. under water my 980ti couldn't go any further, so reverted back to a custom air cooler


I'm going for water with ice cubes in the bucket.
Nvm
If you can make me a bios for my card it would be fine


----------



## EdestyDeath

Hi, i'm the owner of a GTX 960 like this : https://fr.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-960-4GD5T-OC.html

So if you can do a custom bios for it, it will be a huge help for me

Thanks


----------



## Gumanoid

Hi guys. Sorry for my English. I got a MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming. In stock GPU boosts to 1329MHz and GPU voltage is 1.193V. MSI Afterburner allows to raise 67mV, but real GPU voltage after raising is only 1.23V. With this voltage GPU can 1444MHz. I tried to edit the stock bios with Maxwell II bios tweaker and increased power limit, voltages. Now MSI Afterburner allows to raise 93mV and 127% power limit, but real voltage is still 1.23V. Maybe something else needs to be modified to increase overclocking. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I need all in stock but get the opportunity to raise voltage to 1.28V and power limit 350W. Can someone check my bios. Archived original and modified bios. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gumanoid

Is there anyone alive?


----------



## umeng2002

Gumanoid said:


> Is there anyone alive?


I don't know about the particular voltage controller for that card, but nVidia can block or do whatever in the drivers to override BIOS settings. Some voltage controller are L2C controlled, I think that's what MSI Afterburner uses. Others are sent a simple voltage signal code to the VRM controller chip. Again you can edit the BIOS, by nVidia can issue an update in the driver to override that... and they have done it before. Real voltage control is something nVidia is trying to get rid of as that's what kills cards.


----------



## pyromaniac1

Is Mr. Dark still active? 
I needed a 980ti HOF bios with boost limits disabled and fan stop


----------



## flue

This is such a big thread so I wonder if anyone knows a BIOS that fits my ASUS GTX 980 Strix OC Edition DirectCU II?
I am running it with Asus Geforce GTX 980 20th Anniversary Gold Edition original BIOS right now but the memory is still standard on this BIOS.
I need a 24/7 BIOS that is nothing crazy but with optimized power, fan curve and frequencies that should work 100% on this card.
ASIC Quality is GPU204 with rating 79.1% using Samsung GDDR5. 
Anyone got any ideas and in witch part of the thread I can find a good one for me?

Best Regards Henrik


----------



## carlstinson

Hi im new here and im looking at having my bios modded for my 980ti palit ref im on water so i should be able to take a decent overclock with a modded bios, i have attached a copy of my bios below.


----------



## carlstinson

I have made some tweakers to my bios, i think this is what i have managed so far unlocked voltages looking around it had max ref board is 1.28volts so thats what i set it to in the modded bios, adjusted pcie draw, 6pin and 8pin draw anyone able to double check my work maybe offer some advice on what i should try adjusting to get this running better, the card is on water not hitting more than 47c also adjusted tdp and power limit this card should be at 300watts


----------



## KillerBee33

i might snatch me a cheap 980M laptop for gaming @ work...Dark u still out here buddy?


----------



## lzf995

hey you still able to mod an old msi 970 bios as just picked one up to upgrade my old amd card


----------



## Benjiw

umeng2002 said:


> I don't know about the particular voltage controller for that card, but nVidia can block or do whatever in the drivers to override BIOS settings. Some voltage controller are L2C controlled, I think that's what MSI Afterburner uses. Others are sent a simple voltage signal code to the VRM controller chip. Again you can edit the BIOS, by nVidia can issue an update in the driver to override that... and they have done it before. Real voltage control is something nVidia is trying to get rid of as that's what kills cards.


For real? So how do you get around it? shunt mod to confuse the chip?


----------



## Benjiw

umeng2002 said:


> I don't know about the particular voltage controller for that card, but nVidia can block or do whatever in the drivers to override BIOS settings. Some voltage controller are L2C controlled, I think that's what MSI Afterburner uses. Others are sent a simple voltage signal code to the VRM controller chip. Again you can edit the BIOS, by nVidia can issue an update in the driver to override that... and they have done it before. Real voltage control is something nVidia is trying to get rid of as that's what kills cards.


For real? So how do you get around it? shunt mod to confuse the chip?


----------



## wevsspot

Gumanoid said:


> Hi guys. Sorry for my English. I got a MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming. In stock GPU boosts to 1329MHz and GPU voltage is 1.193V. MSI Afterburner allows to raise 67mV, but real GPU voltage after raising is only 1.23V. With this voltage GPU can 1444MHz. I tried to edit the stock bios with Maxwell II bios tweaker and increased power limit, voltages. Now MSI Afterburner allows to raise 93mV and 127% power limit, but real voltage is still 1.23V. Maybe something else needs to be modified to increase overclocking. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I need all in stock but get the opportunity to raise voltage to 1.28V and power limit 350W. Can someone check my bios. Archived original and modified bios. Thanks a lot.


Hey GMD, sorry for the late response to your inquiry. I've had two of the MSI GTX 980Ti cards now and both of them could hit 1456Mhz total boost at 1.193v with memory at 1774Mhz.

The real trick on these particular cards isn't so much throwing a ton of gpu voltage to them as it is modifying the boost table and the corresponding voltages on the voltage table. I can share my custom bios with you if you'd like, but disclaim all responsibility for any damage that you might do.


----------



## Benjiw

wevsspot said:


> Hey GMD, sorry for the late response to your inquiry. I've had two of the MSI GTX 980Ti cards now and both of them could hit 1456Mhz total boost at 1.193v with memory at 1774Mhz.
> 
> The real trick on these particular cards isn't so much throwing a ton of gpu voltage to them as it is modifying the boost table and the corresponding voltages on the voltage table. I can share my custom bios with you if you'd like, but disclaim all responsibility for any damage that you might do.


That sounds like my card, Palit Super Jestream though not a MSI.


----------



## Catcap

Hi guys! I have an Asus ROG G751 with 965m. I have seen a lot of modified bioses for this card, but apparently i can't find that one for my specific laptop model. The only place where it could be is a voltground forum which was shutdown unfortunately. If there is someone who can modify it for me i would really, really appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## krezo

wevsspot said:


> Hey GMD, sorry for the late response to your inquiry. I've had two of the MSI GTX 980Ti cards now and both of them could hit 1456Mhz total boost at 1.193v with memory at 1774Mhz.
> 
> The real trick on these particular cards isn't so much throwing a ton of gpu voltage to them as it is modifying the boost table and the corresponding voltages on the voltage table. I can share my custom bios with you if you'd like, but disclaim all responsibility for any damage that you might do.


Do you mind sharing your bios so i can compare it with mine?

I've got an MSI 980Ti running at 1493Mhz core and 2053Mhz mem at 1.255v, stable for the last couple years without issues. I'm still looking if i can squeeze a bit more juice out of it without raising the vcore too much.


----------



## davidm71

Was wondering if the Op mind looking over my mod for my 980 TI which recently died. It was one of two cards in SLI. Both got modded but wondering if power limits could have affected it at all. 

Thanks


----------



## KillerBee33

Hey. Anyone got a good tested "GTX980M" BIOS you can upload? Thanx.


----------



## wevsspot

krezo said:


> Do you mind sharing your bios so i can compare it with mine?
> I've got an MSI 980Ti running at 1493Mhz core and 2053Mhz mem at 1.255v, stable for the last couple years without issues. I'm still looking if i can squeeze a bit more juice out of it without raising the vcore too much.


When I get back home I'll post up the version I'm running now. Should be tomorrow night.


----------



## deer595

*Hi Mr-Dark*

well i hav a evga 980 ti sc acx can you unlock the voltage and up performance?


----------



## KingCry

Does anyone know if current Nvidia drivers are still causing a code43 with custom bios.


----------



## KingCry

..


----------



## bigblueshock

KingCry said:


> Does anyone know if current Nvidia drivers are still causing a code43 with custom bios.


Are you speaking for a specific chip? My buddy has a 980 Ti on newest drivers with no issues, and he has modded bios.


----------



## treetops422

Mr-Dark said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *nvathlon*  Hey there
> 
> No need to bother with such a bios.. here is a nice and real OC bios
> 
> N970G14DP_stock_bios----Vrbaa---Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1519mhz & 1900mhz memory & 1.218v & higher TDP limit & boost off
> 
> that bios need Zero tweak from you.. btw the cooler on that card is a "Beast" you can push the voltage farther thumb.gif


 Thanks, I think I finally got rid of the throttling!!! I can finally use my 3x fans! Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 

f13

And btw to whom it may concern turn change your nvidia control panel power management! 

p.s. hit the search thread button, put in the op name Mr-Dark, search for your card, if there is a way to look up all the attachments made by a user that would be handy


----------



## KingCry

bigblueshock said:


> Are you speaking for a specific chip? My buddy has a 980 Ti on newest drivers with no issues, and he has modded bios.


GM 200 chips, I am still holding off putting my matrix on cold because of it.


----------



## looniam

KingCry said:


> GM 200 chips, I am still holding off putting my matrix on cold because of it.


you're going to have to change the bios then.

those code43 are because the min P0 voltage was adjusted and should have been left alone. change it back to the default 600mv.

yeah i know, it worked fine for awhile but now (or starting few years ago with a driver update) it doesn't so here we are.

however that will change the "default" voltage in the P0 state - it will go back to "boosting". open the bios in* KEPLER* bios tweaker; you'll see two new voltage slider (actually 4, 2 with min and max). set them all the same voltage ie 1.25 or whatever it is now. save then open on maxwell bios tweaker to double check- save then flash. :thumb:

sorry no, i don't edit others' bios.


----------



## KingCry

looniam said:


> you're going to have to change the bios then.
> 
> those code43 are because the min P0 voltage was adjusted and should have been left alone. change it back to the default 600mv.
> 
> yeah i know, it worked fine for awhile but now (or starting few years ago with a driver update) it doesn't so here we are.
> 
> however that will change the "default" voltage in the P0 state - it will go back to "boosting". open the bios in* KEPLER* bios tweaker; you'll see two new voltage slider (actually 4, 2 with min and max). set them all the same voltage ie 1.25 or whatever it is now. save then open on maxwell bios tweaker to double check- save then flash. :thumb:
> 
> sorry no, i don't edit others' bios.


I don't need anyone to edit the bios for it, I'm just double checking before I flash it for a LN2 session this month with it. It might help as well if I probably do the VGA Hotwire with it and bust out the OC Panel v2 for it.


----------



## Mocji

do you guys mod the 900M models as well? I have a gtx 970M I would like to get the base clock modiffied and memory as well with boost disabled


----------



## evilbeing

Hey guys, so just realised that the latest nvidia drivers block custom bios flashes. Does anyone know of a way to get past this? Maybe either by creating a signed rom or by a nvidia driver hack? Thanks


----------



## amymor

hello
i have a gigbyte gtx 950:
https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N950WF2OC-2GD-rev-10#kf

i am serching for a custom bios. i mean a bios with best setting(best fan curve + best OC).
can somone help me? or guide me for editing bios?

my bios and details attached
Thanks


----------



## AssassinWarlord

Hello there,
i was trying to undervolt my GTX980ti with MaxwellBiosEditor...it works fine, but i cannot go under 1.042V - then the Driver will made a error 43 and wont work correct.
so i must set as maximum voltage 1.042v or more then all works just fine, with 1320Mhz Core Clock.

i have also try to lower the base and boostclock to only 1Ghz and set the voltage to 1.038V but same error - driver stop working with those error code in device manager 

any known undervolting limitations here?


----------



## kalo4747

hi sir can you help me here i have gtx960m 2gb and laptop gpumsi ge72 6qd can you share custom vbios for me thanks for your work


----------



## kalo4747

hi sir can you share custom vbios for gtx 960m laptop gpu


----------



## kalo4747

hi sir can you help me here i have gtx960m 2gb and laptop gpumsi ge72 6qd can you share custom vbios for me thanks for your work


----------



## kalo4747

hi there mr dark can you mod gtx960m 2gb laptop gpu here is my vbios info


----------



## burakpekisik

Hello ! 
I hope this post is still available.
I have Asus Strix GTX 970.
I have just achieved 1401 Mhz Core Clock + 3903 Mhz Memory Clock with +20% Power Limit but I Want To Push The Limit
I wanted a *Custom fan curve and Highest OC without any OC software*.
Thank You


----------



## deanstead2k15

*Bios for pny 980ti*

Hi does anybody have a stock or otherwise bios for the pny 980ti. Need to recover bricked card and no backup, Much appreciated and thank you in advance


----------



## thezoneomega

will it be possible to get a modified bios of a g1 970 gtx? I already have a lot of time with her and I want to try the flashing since I have done manual overclocking but I am a newbie and I am not very good at getting the juice out of this graphic or hynix memory, thanks.


----------



## learnfromit

been spending days looking for a 970m unlock for alienware 15 r2 970m 3gb. 

if you need my rom just ask. any heros?


----------



## Michal Stastny

*Gigabyte GTX 960*

Hello guys, especialy hello to Mr. Dark which helped so many people it is insane. After browsing this thread i gave up after lot of hours of searching for mod for my specific card Gigabyte GTX 960.

What iam up to? Basicaly what thread main post proposing:

1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-Increase the voltage
4-OC the memory
5- Custom fan curve
6-highest OC without any OC software!

Regarding to point 6 iam not really looking for highest OC more like stable OC which would by close to highest. My current temperatures at heavy load are max 68c. I would be very grateful for that.

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Mr_TeaTime

Hello I have an Inno3d Herculez X3 gtx 980
I can't oc more than 1400mhz on core and 3500mhz on memory
and was asking myself if I could go to 1500 mhz with a custom bios stable


----------



## Brian Manion

Mr-Dark said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Here is a pic of it under load (benching with +135 core and +400 men)
> 
> Here yo go
> 
> <a class="attachment loginreq" href="/attachments/39415" title="">965M---Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1100mhz & +400mhz memory & 1.100v & a little higher TDP limit
> 
> flash and report back


Hey can you do this for my gtx 965m. I flashed that one but ended up with a bad flash with red lines. Heres my original vbios. http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=47686216246506481491


----------



## Zoliron

*MSI Gtx980ti gaming 6G*

Hello,

Whats the best custom bios right now for MSI Gtx980ti gaming 6G?
I want to push my card to 1500Mhz, got 82% asic aswell.

Thanks.


----------



## Deivid_Bcn

Hello guys i need help because its imposible for me to do all the process, i looked custom bios but no luck thanks if anyone is watching this GTX 970 GIGABYTE WINDFORCE 3X 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gigabyte-gtx-970-windforce-3x-oc.b3110

Max OC in Afterburner Core +185 Memory +390


----------



## DIJRP

Deivid_Bcn said:


> Hello guys i need help because its imposible for me to do all the process, i looked custom bios but no luck thanks if anyone is watching this GTX 970 GIGABYTE WINDFORCE 3X
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gigabyte-gtx-970-windforce-3x-oc.b3110
> 
> Max OC in Afterburner Core +185 Memory +390


which is your core\memory stable setup ???


----------



## Deivid_Bcn

DIJRP said:


> which is your core\memory stable setup ???





In Furmark with core 1473 and memories 3980 no crash (elpida memories) Thanks for the fast reply


----------



## DIJRP

Deivid_Bcn said:


> In Furmark with core 1473 and memories 3980 no crash (elpida memories) Thanks for the fast reply


!! before flash !!

- take a look to https://www.overclock.net/forum/71-...4-gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking.html, discaimer included 

- uninstall AFTERBURNER

https://gofile.io/?c=62VGPF

core 1544 / memory 8510


----------



## Deivid_Bcn

*Thanks !!!!*



DIJRP said:


> !! before flash !!
> 
> - take a look to https://www.overclock.net/forum/71-...4-gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking.html, discaimer included
> 
> - uninstall AFTERBURNER







Thanks man !!!!


----------



## Konrad Nvm

Hi, looking for custom bios for GV-N960OC-4GD, Thanks.


----------



## Kp1003

Hey There.

Looking for a custom bios for my Asus GTX 970 Strix 4GB.

Im currently stable in furmark stresstest 1920x1080 8XAA.

And thats with +150 on the core = 1465mhz, and +400 on the memory = 3903mhz.

Max Temp : 65 degrees on the gpu.

Looking forward to haer form you.

And a merry x-mas.


----------



## Uvekefu

*Hello! I have a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 Gaming G1 WindForce 4GB GDDR5, and this is my stock ROM. Thank you.
*


----------



## lonely.myp

Please patch my BIOS.
I tried it myself but without success, I can’t change the TDP.
I have a water system and in the afterburner max freq is 1569 but then the limit works and the frequency does not increase.

video is zotac gtx960


----------



## bpatterson007

I would love a custom BIOS, I'm on air cooler. Currently, from GPU-Z, I'm stable at 1206 MHz GPU, 1878 MHz Memory, Boost 1401 MHz. I have an MSI GTX 970 4 GB. Thanks in advance!


----------



## joao_p_azevedo

Hi
I would ask the help of the forum members if anyone knows if its possible to change the default Maxwell clock.


The purpose is to use a MAxwell card in Linux with Nouveau driver.


Because this driver doesnt support gfx Reclocking on Maxwell and above, and only works at the lowest clock, tough this driver is a more responsive one, thats why I would like to use it with my maxwell and take advantage of it.


Anyone had already tried this path?


Thanks for all your time, help and attention.


João P Azevedo


----------



## joao_p_azevedo

(ignore, was double post)..


----------



## xzamples

EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 stock rom, any help would be appreciated (even though this thread is old)


----------



## RomanL80

What do you want to do with your BIOS?


----------



## RomanL80

xzamples said:


> EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 stock rom, any help would be appreciated (even though this thread is old)


What do you want to do with your BIOS


----------



## azumirm

I would like to have a stable overclock. Had to rename the bios file from .rom to .txt in order to upload. My card seems to get stuck at 1150mhz under load. The memory will go further but the core just won't. If I try Afterburner, just adding 200mhz causes freeze ups, even if I increase the voltage setting on Afterburner all the way and the power % all the way up.
Thank you so much in advance for keeping this thread alive.
PS. Card is an MSI GTX 980 ti Gamer 6G


----------



## RomanL80

If someone is classified (1519 GPU, 2100 mah) classified EVGA 980 classified (3988-KR), I can post it here! However, to achieve these frequencies, I had to use liquid metal. it can also be suitable for evga (2981, 2983, 2988, 2989)


----------



## PatexPL

Hi, can anybody unlock this card and make custom OC.

Notebook: Dell Precision 7520 | i7 7820HQ


----------



## CallMeKev

Would love to see if this Post is still active and if there is a way for my GPU to get a custom BIOS.

Zotac GTX 970 

(had to rename it to a txt file couldn't upload the packed file somehow)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## obin

Asus GTX 970 Strix OC version

Questions
A game I play crashes to the desktop I believe the issue is related to vram or voltage. Will a modded bios solve the issue?

Things I want done are


1-Disable the boost ( to avoid throttle at 67c)
2-Increase the TDP limit
3-Increase the voltage
4-OC the memory - scared as it is old and is OCd out of the factory
5- Custom fan curve - fan curve starting at 48C would be appreciated.
6-highest OC without any OC software! - scared as it is old and is OCd out of the factory


----------



## Avacado

I wouldn't mind looking at your vBIOS's, but the txt-rom conversion is not working guys. Need to find another way.

See first post in thread, try sending as a zip file.


----------



## obin

Txt to zip works. Rename the file to zip extension. Only txt files seem to work when uploading on this site


----------



## Avacado

obin said:


> Txt to zip works. Rename the file to zip extension. Only txt files seem to work when uploading on this site


Got it. You will have to tell me what you want the memory set to. There is no sliding scale for memory only core.

Boost clock disabled. Max volatge set to 1281.3mv. TDP and Wattage cap raised to 300w.

Fan profile:
40c-300rpm
55c-1500rpm
85c-3000rpm
Temp target 85, max temp before thermal throttle 90c.

Boost table entry #74 is 1455.5MHz, the card can and should boost to this, but you asked for boost clock to be disabled. It should only go to 1114MHz unless you want boost re-enabled.

Enjoy.


----------



## obin

Avacado said:


> Got it. You will have to tell me what you want the memory set to. There is no sliding scale for memory only core.
> 
> Boost clock disabled. Max volatge set to 1281.3mv. TDP and Wattage cap raised to 300w.
> 
> Fan profile:
> 40c-300rpm
> 55c-1500rpm
> 85c-3000rpm
> Temp target 85, max temp before thermal throttle 90c.
> 
> Boost table entry #74 is 1455.5MHz, the card can and should boost to this, but you asked for boost clock to be disabled. It should only go to 1114MHz unless you want boost re-enabled.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. Will check it out.


----------



## obin

The issues I had earlier with this card was that some games crash randomly. It could be due to the vram issues this game have related 3.5gn-4gb allocation. Heard somewhere that a voltage tweak would help.It also has an issue of low gpu usage in games resulting in high cpu usage.
Do the tweaks I asked of you to do help with this? 
Or are those not very useful since we are not overclocking the card. Will the increased voltage decrease the lifespan of the card?


----------



## Phantomtib

I need some help creating a custom bios for my MSI GTX 970 4GB (aircooled).
I couldn't upload a zip file so I made it into a text file that needs the .txt extension removed to use.

Please let me know if I'm missing anything.


----------



## biessea

Hi there!

Finally I found this great thread!

I am Loris, an italian computer lover, I just bought a nice Palit Jetstream GTX 970.

I wanted to unlock the bios to unlock the TDP, I am tried to editing bios, higher the power limit, but in fact this method doesn't work, I don't know why.

When I run Unigine Heaven benchmark GPU-Z PerfCap says me the problem is POWER. I monitor the power usage and at the end I cannot see never more than 170-180W of power usage. I set on bios 225W power standard and 250W power max, but I don't know even if GPU-Z read correctly the power usage that I edited on bios, I never see that this card can use more power.

I am asking why, this is so strange. I experienced years about editing bios and flashing it, I can confirm the bios I put is correctly saved, cause I made RAM work to 8GHZ and them work correctly to 8GHZ.

My Asic score is about 82%. I think an high ASIC.

What can we do? I have to send here my edited bios and you can edit other string to unlock TDP? 

THANKS A LOT.


----------



## thewolf1955

I hope someone will help I need a custom bios for a EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SSC GAMING ACX 2.0+ 2GB
I would like to get the GPU clock manually set to boost clock 1350 & to memory clock locked to 1800
TDP and Wattage cap raised to 300w or what ever you think best for this card.
I will leave screen shots of what my card is doing under full load hopefully that will give you some insight into the problem & maybe help fix my problem with card.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Avacado

thewolf1955 said:


> I hope someone will help I need a custom bios for a EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SSC GAMING ACX 2.0+ 2GB
> I would like to get the GPU clock manually set to boost clock 1350 & to memory clock locked to 1800
> TDP and Wattage cap raised to 300w or what ever you think best for this card.
> I will leave screen shots of what my card is doing under full load hopefully that will give you some insight into the problem & maybe help fix my problem with card.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


PM me. Can try to help you this weekend.


----------



## thewolf1955

System Spec:
CPU: Intel Xeon X3380 9.5 x 334 @ 3.17Ghz
MB: Asus P5E3 Pro
Ram: Mushkin 2x2 4GB
PSU: 1200W Silent Pro Gold
GPU: EVGA GTX 960 SSC 2GB ram
Running stock clocks on air cooling.


----------



## biessea

No


biessea said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Finally I found this great thread!
> 
> I am Loris, an italian computer lover, I just bought a nice Palit Jetstream GTX 970.
> 
> I wanted to unlock the bios to unlock the TDP, I am tried to editing bios, higher the power limit, but in fact this method doesn't work, I don't know why.
> 
> When I run Unigine Heaven benchmark GPU-Z PerfCap says me the problem is POWER. I monitor the power usage and at the end I cannot see never more than 170-180W of power usage. I set on bios 225W power standard and 250W power max, but I don't know even if GPU-Z read correctly the power usage that I edited on bios, I never see that this card can use more power.
> 
> I am asking why, this is so strange. I experienced years about editing bios and flashing it, I can confirm the bios I put is correctly saved, cause I made RAM work to 8GHZ and them work correctly to 8GHZ.
> 
> My Asic score is about 82%. I think an high ASIC.
> 
> What can we do? I have to send here my edited bios and you can edit other string to unlock TDP?
> 
> THANKS A LOT.



No advice for me too? Can we unlock my bios or try to understand how to upper tdp usage?


----------



## Avacado

biessea said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> No advice for me too? Can we unlock my bios or try to understand how to upper tdp usage?


This is a very old thread. And i'm more than willing to help. It does take a bit of time and back and fourth from mod, to test and back to mod if settings aren't correct. You can send me your default vBIOS, a GPU-z sensor tab with "Max" settings at load via pm and I will look at it when I look at wolfs card. I will also need to know what you are trying to get out of the card and how high you are willing to push voltage. Not all vBIOS mods are equal, and some do not take very well. I'll help you with the mod, but you will need to understand how to flash and generate the information requested above on your own. Also, anything I modify, I fully expect you to look over the changes and be comfortable with them BEFORE flashing to assume your own risk.


----------



## biessea

Thanks a lot. 
Tomorrow I will send the bios and the setting I am sure they are stable for my card.


----------



## thewolf1955

The opening post very first post tells how to upload a bios. Seems the forum no longer excepts *.zip files, but look at how I posted mine in my 1st post here and do as I did.

Wise you best of luck.


----------



## biessea

Here I am. I uploaded the bios (modified by me through Maxwell II Tweaker) but as you can see in the GPU-Z MAX readings here the card cannot go over 175W of power usage. It's interesting to see that one of the PCI-E connector only supply about 44W, when the other goes to 80W. I tried to change the power supply but the results is the same.
PERFCAP REASON is always POWER.

I just want that the card can supply all the 225W that system with two 6-pin PCI-E connectors can give. So I can overclock better the card that I am sure have more joice to give. (82% ASIC card, GPU-Z said me that I am over about 92% of the other cards regarding ASIC).

This is the system specs:

AMD FX-8320 @4,8GHZ 1,475v.
16GB RAM Crucial Ballistix Tactics 1866MHZ 9-9-9-27
SSD 500GB Crucial MX500
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX REV.2
Palit Jetstream GTX970 OC

Take a look @Avacado please.


----------



## Avacado

Thanks. I'll take a look this weekend. More often than not, you can't just set 225w and actually get it, no matter what entry you place in the power table. Should be able to get you some boost, but I doubt it will be the full amount you are looking for. 

I have modified Kingpins and classifieds with power entries set to 900w even though the card only ever drew a max of 450w. If you want reliable wattage/voltage you need to volt mod.


----------



## thewolf1955

I'm not looking for any super clocks just something to get my card close to where it should be and maybe a little above.
I tried one of Darks mods and it helped some, but it was for a 960 FTW 2gb. I'm a little worried using it because clocks are set to 1545Mhz & 1.275v. 
IF any adjustments are made after I start folding @ home it will be unstable & I lose the WU & get a new one, if fan speed is set b4 starting it runs fine
but at a much lower clock bounces between 885 & 1050 but dropped my folding time by 1m 30s so that a good thing.
Memory clock is only 810 with that mod, but it is set to 4001 I think in the mod.
Edit: I should add that is does spike up to 1545/4001/1.275v with the fan speed setting changed in EVGA PrecisionX 16 but then drops off to what you see in the SS under load.
Again thanks for your time.












Avacado said:


> PM me. Can try to help you this weekend.


----------



## biessea

Avacado said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look this weekend. More often than not, you can't just set 225w and actually get it, no matter what entry you place in the power table. Should be able to get you some boost, but I doubt it will be the full amount you are looking for.
> 
> I have modified Kingpins and classifieds with power entries set to 900w even though the card only ever drew a max of 450w. If you want reliable wattage/voltage you need to volt mod.


Ok, thanks.

It's so strange that these Maxwell cards doesn't drew power as indicated on modified bios.

My nice Jetstream cooler can take the card under 75 degrees, so I think there is margin to work from.

Anyway I don't want to raise the voltage, I only would like that the card use the wattage it is made for (225w maximum draw, not 180w)and I don't really know why it doen't drain power correctly and the Perfcap say everytime POWER. 

I wait for your work, and I'd love to understand how do you work on bios!


----------



## Avacado

biessea said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> It's so strange that these Maxwell cards doesn't drew power as indicated on modified bios.
> 
> My nice Jetstream cooler can take the card under 75 degrees, so I think there is margin to work from.
> 
> Anyway I don't want to raise the voltage, I only would like that the card use the wattage it is made for (225w maximum draw, not 180w)and I don't really know why it doen't drain power correctly and the Perfcap say everytime POWER.
> 
> I wait for your work, and I'd love to understand how do you work on bios!


Have you made any tweaks on your own? Usually you will have to increase the voltage a tad to get more wattage. 1.2-1.3v is usually safe on Maxwell. 1.3-1.4v on water. 1.4-1.5v+ on LN2.

Having issues with converting it. Can you host the .rom on a file site for me to download?


----------



## biessea

Avacado said:


> Have you made any tweaks on your own? Usually you will have to increase the voltage a tad to get more wattage. 1.2-1.3v is usually safe on Maxwell. 1.3-1.4v on water. 1.4-1.5v+ on LN2.


Like other people I used Maxwell II Tweaker and I changed the clocks, power table, fan curve and other. 

No change to voltage.


----------



## Avacado

Guys, please zip your bios and save it as "Mod".zip.txt. Just doing .rom.txt is not working.


----------



## gabeomatic

Hi, I currently have my 980ti amp extreme running at 1520/8080 on air @ 111% with 30mv, (haven't isolated max mem speeds yet as I feel like the returns are quite minimal past the numbers I'm at and can cause instability down the line, same with approaching 1540-1550 core as the card seems picky with much higher core voltage as I personally like to run my fans on auto, card maxes at like 69-70c on air (45%-55%) fan speeds after a few hours of gaming. Paired with a 5.1ghz 8700k and 3600 32gb C16 mem it runs warzone @ 110-140 fps on 1080p still which is pretty nice for my guest PC. Should I bother pushing it any further or trying a different bios here? Opinions on this G1 ultimate bios also? 

Gigabyte GTX 980Ti Gaming G1 Ultimate OC Bios ( All Bugs...









GIGABYTE GTX 9xx H2O/AIR BIOS Tweaking ?(ô?ô)?


PLEASE LEAVE THIS RESOURCE ALONE, All the best ENTERPRISE Special thanks →Naennon & WerePug {Threads that inspired me} (Joe Dirt & Zoson) (Click to show)JOEDIRT's NVFLASH thread (Click to show)[Official] NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed for... and ZOSON's MOD thread (Click to...




www.overclock.net





Is it true that the card wont push a certain voltage (more than 1.23v?) past like 65C? Card is ~76% ASIC I think (will double check) I am hearing that my zotac bios caps power limits no matter what, is that true?
Thanks!


----------



## Avacado

gabeomatic said:


> Hi, I currently have my 980ti amp extreme running at 1520/8080 on air @ 111% with 30mv, (haven't isolated max mem speeds yet as I feel like the returns are quite minimal past the numbers I'm at and can cause instability down the line, same with approaching 1540-1550 core as the card seems picky with much higher core voltage as I personally like to run my fans on auto, card maxes at like 69-70c on air (45%-55%) fan speeds after a few hours of gaming. Paired with a 5.1ghz 8700k and 3600 32gb C16 mem it runs warzone @ 110-140 fps on 1080p still which is pretty nice for my guest PC. Should I bother pushing it any further or trying a different bios here? Opinions on this G1 ultimate bios also?
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 980Ti Gaming G1 Ultimate OC Bios ( All Bugs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE GTX 9xx H2O/AIR BIOS Tweaking ?(ô?ô)?
> 
> 
> PLEASE LEAVE THIS RESOURCE ALONE, All the best ENTERPRISE Special thanks →Naennon & WerePug {Threads that inspired me} (Joe Dirt & Zoson) (Click to show)JOEDIRT's NVFLASH thread (Click to show)[Official] NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed for... and ZOSON's MOD thread (Click to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that the card wont push a certain voltage (more than 1.23v?) past like 65C? Card is ~76% ASIC I think (will double check) I am hearing that my zotac bios caps power limits no matter what, is that true?
> Thanks!


Yes, most 980Ti's are hard locked at 1.225v max. I have a 980 Classified and a 980 Ti KPE. vBIOS mod and classified controller are ineffective at raising voltage. It would take an EVGA bot, Really old drivers or an SMD/volt mod to push higher. If you are able to flash a custom bios and it works, go for it. But have a back up card on stand by to re-flash if you brick it.


----------



## thewolf1955

Avacado said:


> Guys, please zip your bios and save it as "Mod".zip.txt. Just doing .rom.txt is not working.


This site is not allowing me to attach a *.zip file. But here is a link to my rom.


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/168462/EVGA.GTX960.2048.141225_1.rom


----------



## biessea

Avacado said:


> Guys, please zip your bios and save it as "Mod".zip.txt. Just doing .rom.txt is not working.


@Avacado please I cannot upload the rom. I tried to zip it but after that I cannot change the extension. And if I try to upload this forum says me that It's not an allowed extension.

Why it has to be so difficult?


----------



## biessea

This is the rom uploaded and changed extension by CMD


----------



## biessea

No any news for my modified bios @Avacado ??? I really would like to rise this TDP!


----------



## jiacheng_liu

biessea said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Finally I found this great thread!
> 
> I am Loris, an italian computer lover, I just bought a nice Palit Jetstream GTX 970.
> 
> I wanted to unlock the bios to unlock the TDP, I am tried to editing bios, higher the power limit, but in fact this method doesn't work, I don't know why.
> 
> When I run Unigine Heaven benchmark GPU-Z PerfCap says me the problem is POWER. I monitor the power usage and at the end I cannot see never more than 170-180W of power usage. I set on bios 225W power standard and 250W power max, but I don't know even if GPU-Z read correctly the power usage that I edited on bios, I never see that this card can use more power.
> 
> I am asking why, this is so strange. I experienced years about editing bios and flashing it, I can confirm the bios I put is correctly saved, cause I made RAM work to 8GHZ and them work correctly to 8GHZ.
> 
> My Asic score is about 82%. I think an high ASIC.
> 
> What can we do? I have to send here my edited bios and you can edit other string to unlock TDP?
> 
> THANKS A LOT.


Hi man, some vendors lock their cards in places elsewhere in the BIOS so you cannot raise the power limit. The most reliable way to unlock the power limit is a simple shunt mod. All it takes is some 3-8miliohm resistors and a soldering iron, and you can change the power limit to whatever you want! Also, your card only takes as much as it needs.


----------



## jiacheng_liu

jiacheng_liu said:


> Hi man, some vendors lock their cards in places elsewhere in the BIOS so you cannot raise the power limit. The most reliable way to unlock the power limit is a simple shunt mod. All it takes is some 3-8miliohm resistors and a soldering iron, and you can change the power limit to whatever you want! Also, your card only takes as much as it needs. Please make sure that your card is actually power-limited by checking the _all four of_ "GPU temp limit," "GPU voltage limit," "GPU power limit," and "GPU no load limit" under the monitoring tab of afterburner's settings. I really doubt that a GTX 960 can use 225W though. Still, I will always shunt mod if I can shunt mod.


----------



## biessea

jiacheng_liu said:


> Hi man, some vendors lock their cards in places elsewhere in the BIOS so you cannot raise the power limit. The most reliable way to unlock the power limit is a simple shunt mod. All it takes is some 3-8miliohm resistors and a soldering iron, and you can change the power limit to whatever you want! Also, your card only takes as much as it needs.


Seems too difficult for a normal person to do it.


----------



## kPATm

Bit of a thread revial. I have an EVGA 980ti SC with the back plate. Im looking at putting a custom bios on the card to get an increase in voltage. The card doesnt OC very well with the voltage lock. Is it possible to get a custom rom at all? Thanks


----------



## jiacheng_liu

kPATm said:


> Bit of a thread revial. I have an EVGA 980ti SC with the back plate. Im looking at putting a custom bios on the card to get an increase in voltage. The card doesnt OC very well with the voltage lock. Is it possible to get a custom rom at all? Thanks


Hi, I assumed that your "980Ti SC" is this card over here. EVGA GTX 980 Ti VBIOS

How much voltage headroom would you want? I don't want to allow too much heat since you seem to be using a blower card.


----------



## jiacheng_liu

kPATm said:


> Bit of a thread revial. I have an EVGA 980ti SC with the back plate. Im looking at putting a custom bios on the card to get an increase in voltage. The card doesnt OC very well with the voltage lock. Is it possible to get a custom rom at all? Thanks


There. I gave a reasonable tap into your voltage in addition to some power limit unleashing. As a result, I set a much more aggressive fan curve. Remember to back up the original BIOS in case I screwed up with some modification (I don't think that I did, but it's best to be save). Watch your temps!

Also, I have that your 8pin can pull 225W and 6pin at 175W. Please do not daisy chain your PSU cable.

I am honestly not very sure if your card is hard locked to 1.225V, so please take my modification with a grain of salt.






980Ti SC Blower.rom







drive.google.com










980Ti SC+ dual fan.rom.zip







drive.google.com





EDIT: If the BIOSes above fail, try these with the help of MSI Afterburner and max voltage. You should be able to hit 1.281V (watch your cooling!) with slider all the way to the right






Max voltage BIOS .zip







drive.google.com


----------



## nezerak

found this page. So, I have a gtx 980 ti gigabyte xtreme and was looking to lift the voltage limits of +87 and raise the power limit past 130. I have no idea what I'm doing after watching videos still and stumbled upon this forum. Any help is greatly appreciated!
link:200.rom


----------



## cemeli

hey all i am new to this mod things
i want to mod my* ASUS STRIX GTX 970 DirectCU II OC is there a good bios or must i show my bios here?
thank you all*









ASUS STRIX GTX 970 DirectCU II OC Specs


NVIDIA GM204, 1253 MHz, 1664 Cores, 104 TMUs, 56 ROPs, 4096 MB GDDR5, 1753 MHz, 256 bit




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## [T]yphoon

i have a MSI Armor 2X 980Ti and i have been wondering if there is a vbios that can unlock the core/memory clock sliders (i can't even decrease the power limit like the RX580)
i want to decrease my power bill and i have been using a RX580 4GB (saves my 150watt/hour) but it has some problems and is slower in games and i want to go back to my 980Ti


----------

